# 

## adam_mk

W toku wielu dyskusji w wielu wątkach rozważaliśmy różne podejścia do problemu budowy GWC. Postanowiłem zebrać w jednym miejscu wnioski, bo może komuś się przyda taki przekrój potencjalnych możliwości realizacji tej funkcji do podjęcia decyzji – budować taki cud, czy nie.

GWC to Gruntowy Wymiennik Ciepła. Pozornie wszyscy o tym wiedzą. Niestety, chyba tylko pozornie, bo oprócz normalnych, zrozumiałych, wątpliwości ludziska często wypisują takie brednie, że ziemia (Grunt!) jęczy!

Zadaniem takiego wymiennika jest pozyskanie zimą i dostarczenie w "przyjaznej" postaci strumienia ciepła magazynowanego przez nasze słoneczko w gruncie latem, lub oddanie do tegoż gruntu strumienia ciepła w szczególnie upalne dni.
Wymienniki ciepła dzielą się na:
przeponowe - gdzie jeden czynnik (powietrze) jest oddzielony od drugiego czynnika (gruntu) ścianką (przeponą). Tu przykładem może być rurowiec.
bezprzeponowe - gdzie jeden czynnik nie jest oddzielony od drugiego czynnika wymiany ciepła żadną przeponą. Separacja czynników na wylocie urządzenia najczęściej jest grawitacyjna, wynikająca z różnic gęstości tychże czynników (chłodnie kominowe, żwirowiec).

GRUNT JAKO ŹRÓDŁO CIEPŁA:
Przez całe lato kąt padania promieni słonecznych jest taki, że znaczna część ich energii nie jest odbijana i rozprasza się w gruncie w postaci ciepła. Po prostu ziemia się nagrzewa. Dodatkowo, deszczyk opadający na tenże grunt przynosi strumień ciepła i ułatwia mu wnikanie do głębszych warstw (unoszenie - tu wsiąkanie). W efekcie, po uśrednieniu, pod ziemią niezależnie od pory dnia, panuje prawie wyrównana temperatura około 10stC (temperatura studzienna). Im bardziej wilgotny grunt (ohydna glina lub wysoki poziom wód gruntowych) tym więcej tego ciepełka przypada na jednostkę masy gruntu. Woda jest bardzo dziwna. Jest tam pod ziemią i ma największe ciepło właściwe w przyrodzie. Grunty suche, piaszczyste magazynują znacznie mniej ciepła.
Wielokrotnie wykazano praktycznie, że zdolność do przewodzenia termicznego gruntu jest mała i wynosi około 2,5 - 3,5 W/m2. Ale przecież jest! Z tego wynika, że korzystając z sporej powierzchni gruntu można "wydłubać" spory strumień ciepła. Byle nie zbyt dynamicznie, bo czas regeneracji jest uzależniony zdolnością do jego przewodzenia z dalszych warstw, a ta jest niewielka. Wniosek jest taki: Gruntowe wymienniki należy przewymiarowywać! Ograniczeniem zwykle jest wielkość działki i zasobność portfela inwestora.
Wszelkie "przepisy na obliczanie" to jawne brednie. To tylko empiryczno - obliczeniowe minimum, gdzie przedsięwzięcie zaczyna mieć sens ekonomiczny przy minimalnych kosztach wykonania wymiennika.

GWC RUROWY:
5mb rury zakopanej w ziemi ma określoną powierzchnię, i chłonie z gruntu ciepło poprzez ściankę, niezbyt sprawnie oddając je do powietrza wewnątrz rury.
50mb rury j/w robi to lepiej i już można z tym żyć.
500mb rury robi to naprawdę dobrze, ale jak to sfinansować?

GWC ŻWIROWY:
1m3 żwiru po przedmuchaniu go strugą powietrza "da" skokiem sporo ciepła a potem "stanie" z powodu wychłodzenia i trzeba regenerować złoże (czekać aż "naciągnie")
10m3 żwiru rozwiązuje problem dla 100m2 domku na 8 godzin, potem przerwa.
30-50m3 rozwiązuje ten problem naprawdę skutecznie i przy pracy na 1/2 możliwości pozwala na "pracę ciągłą"

GWC WODNY 1:
Jeżeli są wysokie wody gruntowe, to tylko się cieszyć! Potrzebne ciepło pobieramy tak, jak robi się to do klasycznej pompy ciepła "glikolowej". Układa się w gruncie węża fi32 napełnionego borygiem ( w kręgach o średnicy około 1m). Należy przyjąć moc takiego źródła ciepła na 20W/mb (niedoszacowane) lub 25W/mb (optymalne) i ułożyć go tyle, aby czerpać około 5 kW w trybie ciągłym. Praktycznie oznacza to 150 - 250mb zakopanego węża. Wcale nie musi być w jednym kawałku. pętle można przecież równoleglić! (np.2 x 100mb).
Przy cenie rury ok. 3zł/mb to koszt poniżej tysiąca złotych, tylko nakopać się trzeba, no chyba, że znajoma koparka za 40zł/godz. to w długi dzień się obskoczy.
NIECH MI KTOŚ UDOWODNI ŻE SIĘ NIE DA, TO GO POŚLĘ DO PIERWSZEGO Z BRZEGU URZYTKOWNIKA POMPY CIEPŁA!!!
Zakopuje się toto na granicy przemarzania (1.2 do 0.8m jak gdzie!).
Końce należy dołączyć do odpowiednio dobranego lamelkowego (takiego jak chłodnica samochodowa) wymiennika ciepła woda-powietrze umieszczonego w otworze czerpni naściennej. Całość uzupełniamy pompą obiegową. Czujniki temperatury odpowiednio załączają i wyłączają pompę zapewniając dogrzewanie zimą i ochładzanie latem powietrza wpuszczanego "na salony".
Wykonalne i wcale nie astronomicznie drogie. Pytałem producenta nagrzewnic i rozpoznawałem sprawę pod kontem wykonywania . Porównywalne z kosztem przyzwoitego żwirowca.

GWC WODNY 2:
Jeżeli są odpowiednie warunki – woda na głębokości kilku metrów i bardzo mało miejsca na żwirowiec, to można spróbować dobrać się do ciepła gruntu w inny sposób.
Budujemy studnię kręgową, której zastosowanie w gospodarstwie jest oczywiste i bardzo potrzebne. Wewnątrz studni urządzamy klasyczną  „chłodnię kominową” .
Mała pompka zanurzona w wodzie pompuje ją do kilku sitek prysznicowych umieszczonych pod pokrywą studni. Wywołując intensywny deszcz wewnątrz tej studni bardzo skutecznie ochładza się (ogrzewa) olbrzymie ilości powietrza zapewniając jednocześnie absolutnie stałą jego wilgotność (niewielką, bo i temperatura niewielka - studzienna), no i naprawdę bardzo skuteczny filtr przeciwalergiczny. Coś kompletnie nieosiągalnego w klasycznym rurowym GWC.
Spad rury GWC powinien być od domu w kierunku studni dla grawitacyjnego usuwania skroplin.
Zimą powietrze wentylacyjne byłoby skutecznie nawilżane i bardzo skutecznie dogrzewane (też do studziennej temperatury). Długość rury (która kosztuje) można by wtedy znacznie zmniejszyć. Jak taka rura byłaby krótka, to wyłączając pompkę, gdy na dworze jest temperatura kilkanaście stopni, eliminuje się konieczność budowania czerpni naściennej. W krótkiej rurze nie zbije się temperatury z 14stC do 8stC przy potrzebnych przepływach.
Bilans cieplny wyraźnie mówi że m1T1+ m2T2= (m1+m2)deltaT
To oznacza, że mała masa (nie objętość!) powietrza bardzo skutecznie wymieni ciepło z wielką (w porównaniu) masą rozpylonej wody. Rozdział mediów nastąpi grawitacyjnie i "w dalszą drogę" uda się tylko mała masa powietrza po procesie wymiany energii. Skuteczność kolosalna w porównaniu z wielometrowym odcinkiem zakopanej bardzo drogiej rury (a ludzie mają jeszcze jakieś antybakteryjne pomysły, nie wiadomo po co).
Eliminujemy koszt rury, wykopków kilkudziesięciometrowych i to dość głębokich, budując naprawdę sprawny filtr zamiast enigmatycznej mikronowej warstewki farby pokrywającej wnętrze takiej rury, która, diabli wiedzą - czy coś zadziała. Można zaoszczędzone tu pieniądze włożyć w wykonanie takiej kręgowej studni. Wyjdzie znacznie bogatsza, nawet jak utopimy tam dwie oddzielne pompy (jedna do podlewania ogrodu). Wszelkie okablowanie można poprowadzić tą samą rurą, która prowadzi powietrze do domu. Tylko kabelki muszą być odpowiednio lepszej jakości. Można też sobie wyobrazić wstawioną rurę wodną do takiej rury powietrznej, tuż obok biegnących kabli, która prowadzi wodę techniczną do spłukiwania kibelka i mycia autka. Jeżeli to tylko woda techniczna, to można takiego "kręgowca" zatrudnić jako zbiornik chłonny deszczówki, z którą i tak coś musimy zrobić.
Powstaje 4 w jednym - Wash - and - go!
I naprawdę tanio!
Dodatkowo - pełna serwisowalność układu w prosty sposób, bo wszelkie elementy łatwo dostępne. No i co tak właściwie ma się tam psuć? Sitko?

Jak się chce i rozumie po co to wszystko, to zawsze można! Woda w gruncie może dopomóc a wcale nie przeszkadza. Nie zawsze jest możliwość postawienia żwirowca, bo jemu wysoka woda przeszkadza , ale są przecież inne sposoby. Nic jednak nie stoi na przeszkodzie w budowie urządzenia ekologicznie pozyskującego potrzebne nam zimą ciepełko lub latem chłodek.

Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## jabko

GWC WODNY 1 - taki zadziała u mnie.

Już wcześniej uzgodniony z adamem   :Lol:  
Oczywiscie opiszę wykonanie i działanie. w przyszłości   :big grin:

----------


## Krupiarz

Witam, 
Adamie - bardzo dobry, porządkujący wątek. 

Chciałem zrobić GWC, zostawiłem rurę fi 160 wychodzącą z gruntu do pom. gosp., drugą "zwykłą" wychodzącą na zewnątrz budynku. Zamierzałem zrobić GWC żwirowy, z przepustnicą tak, by można było czerpać powietrze z gruntu lub z otoczenia. 

Jednak trochę martwi mnie poziom wód gruntowych. 
Z tym bywa różnie. Podczas kopania fundamentów na jesieni zeszłego roku, na głębkości ław - ok. 1m, było sucho, ławy stały kilka dni i woda nie podchodziła. Z wiosny, po roztopach woda była na głębokości ok. 40cm i po paru dniach się obniżyla. W maju robiłem przyłącze wodne i woda zbierała się w wyokopach i od lustra do powierzchni biło ok. 80 cm. Teraz nie wiem, ale podejrzewam, że znowu poszło nieco w dół. Ile? Nie wiem. 

Przeczytałem dwa razy to co napisałeś i sam nie wiem: żwirowy - przez długi okres roku, wody są za wysoko, chyba raczej wtedy nie będzie działał. 
Wodny I - wody mogą być za nisko (???). 
Wodny II - na ten na pewno wody będą za wysoko. 
Rurowy??? (ale chyba przecież też skropliny muszą gdieś odchodzić, a przy wysokim poziomie wód gdzie odpłyną? 

Jakieś rady? Co zrobić? Jak sprawdzić i zdecydować który GWC będzie dobrze działał? 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## jabko

Kop na 1,5m i rób Wodny1

"Przewodność cieplna gruntu wynosi od 0,33 W/(m*K) dla suchego piasku do 2,33 W/(m*K) dla mokrej gliny" - HanoK-2003r

Bedziemy pierwsi w kraju   :Lol:

----------

> GWC WODNY 2:
> Jeżeli są odpowiednie warunki – woda na głębokości kilku metrów i bardzo mało miejsca na żwirowiec, to można spróbować dobrać się do ciepła gruntu w inny sposób.
> Budujemy studnię kręgową, której zastosowanie w gospodarstwie jest oczywiste i bardzo potrzebne. Wewnątrz studni urządzamy klasyczną  „chłodnię kominową” .
> Mała pompka zanurzona w wodzie pompuje ją do kilku sitek prysznicowych umieszczonych pod pokrywą studni. Wywołując intensywny deszcz wewnątrz tej studni bardzo skutecznie ochładza się (ogrzewa) olbrzymie ilości powietrza zapewniając jednocześnie absolutnie stałą jego wilgotność (niewielką, bo i temperatura niewielka - studzienna), no i naprawdę bardzo skuteczny filtr przeciwalergiczny. Coś kompletnie nieosiągalnego w klasycznym rurowym GWC...


W zwiazku z tym rozwiązaniem zastanawiają mnie następujące sprawy:
- jak duża powinna być wydajność pompy, a przez to jak kształtowałoby się zużycie energii na chłodzenie/ogrzewanie doprowadzanego powietrza?
- nie wiem jaka jest wymiana wody w tradycyjnej studni, ale czy ta woda działająca jak swego rodzaju filtr nie okazałaby się stosunkowo szybko źródłem zagrożenia bakteryjnego? Bo przecież w klasycznych chłodniach (nie tylko kominowych) woda jest ciągle uzdatniana. Tutaj moglibyśmy liczyc tylko (lub aż) na samouzdatnianie wody w warunkach naturalnych, ale czy w studni taka wymiana byłaby wystarczająca?
- i ostatnia sprawa: wilgotność powietrza dostarczanego do budynku - czy napwno będzie ona mała? Wilgotność względna powietrza wychodzącego ze studni w kierunku budynku będzie wynosiła ok. 100% i gdyby założyć, że temp. powietrza na trasie: studnia<->kratka w mieszkaniu nie zmieni się to, do mieszknia doprowadzamy powietrze o bardzo dużej wilgotności względnej. W takiej sytuacji należałby (imho) ogrzać to powietrze lub zmieszać z powietrzem suchym - wtedy rzeczywiscie wilgotność powietrza byłaby niska.

----------


## adam_mk

Jeżeli dobrze zrozumiałem, to rozważamy wodę techniczną a nie spożywczą. Znaczna jej część będzie stale wymieniana. To przecież studnia, a nie szczelny garnek napełniony do pewnej wysokości. Jak sporo podlewasz (co przecież jest jednym z celów) to stale wymieniasz wodę na tę, która podsiąka ze złoża wodonośnego.
Alergeny, jakie wyłapie ta woda to głównie zarodniki grzybów i pyłki roślin. Wpadną do skrajnie niekorzystnych dla nich warunków i wcale się tam rozwijać nie będą. Gdyby było inaczej TO KAŻDA STUDNIA PRZYPOMINAŁABY WAZON PEŁEN ZIELSKA!!! A tak nie jest.
Warunki normalne to jedna atmosfera ciśnienia i 20stC. Z takiego GWC otrzymamy powietrze o wilgotności dużej, ale o niskiej temperaturze. W miarę ogrzewania się, mieszania z powietrzem wewnątrz pomieszczeń,  wilgotność będzie spadała. Zbyt suche powietrze jest bardzo nieprzyjemne. Po co stosowane są nawilżacze? 

Zużycie energii: Wszystko zależy od budowy sitek, deszczowni. Mała moc, niski koszt utrzymania, odpowiednio dobrane sitko i deszcz taki jak trzeba.
Można też : wyższe ciśnienia, mniejsza wydajność, drobniejsze krople (gruba mgła) i moce też niewielkie. W końcu, podnosimy tę wodę o parę metrów nie o paredziesiąt. Tu nie potrzeba dużych mocy.
Naprawde duże moce cieplne tu byłyby pochłaniane/oddawane w porównaniu z mocami napędu. COP tego urządzenia pewnie byłby z 10 lub lepiej!
Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------

> Jeżeli dobrze zrozumiałem, to rozważamy wodę techniczną a nie spożywczą. Znaczna jej część będzie stale wymieniana. To przecież studnia, a nie szczelny garnek napełniony do pewnej wysokości. Jak sporo podlewasz (co przecież jest jednym z celów) to stale wymieniasz wodę na tę, która podsiąka ze złoża wodonośnego.
> Alergeny, jakie wyłapie ta woda to głównie zarodniki grzybów i pyłki roślin. Wpadną do skrajnie niekorzystnych dla nich warunków i wcale się tam rozwijać nie będą. Gdyby było inaczej TO KAŻDA STUDNIA PRZYPOMINAŁABY WAZON PEŁEN ZIELSKA!!! A tak nie jest.


Ok, ale to należałoby zaznaczyć - tę wodę trzeba byłoby wymieniać co jakis czas. Chyba, że w studni panują warunki do samooczyszczania - nie wiem, zgłaszam tylko pewien problem.
Tradycyjna studnia nie przypomina "wazonu pełnego zielska" ponieważ nie jest do niej "sztucznie" transportowane powietrze w ilosci kilkuset m3/h.




> Warunki normalne to jedna atmosfera ciśnienia i 20stC. Z takiego GWC otrzymamy powietrze o wilgotności dużej, ale o niskiej temperaturze. W miarę ogrzewania się, mieszania z powietrzem wewnątrz pomieszczeń,  wilgotność będzie spadała. Zbyt suche powietrze jest bardzo nieprzyjemne. Po co stosowane są nawilżacze?


Własnie o tym piszę - z tym, że nawilżacze lub inne sposoby uzdatniania powietrza są stosowane *przed* wprowadzeniem powietrza do pomieszczenia. Dlatego imho należałoby zastosować tutaj pewien sposób uzdatnienia tego powietrza jeszcze przed wprowadzeniem do pokoju. 
To oczywiście da się zrobić różnymi (mniej lub bardziej "naturalnymi") sposobami, ale jest to pewien problem, który wg mnie może być dość istotny, ale nie mówie że nie do obejścia  :wink:  . 





> Zużycie energii: Wszystko zależy od budowy sitek, deszczowni. Mała moc, niski koszt utrzymania, odpowiednio dobrane sitko i deszcz taki jak trzeba.
> Można też : wyższe ciśnienia, mniejsza wydajność, drobniejsze krople (gruba mgła) i moce też niewielkie. W końcu, podnosimy tę wodę o parę metrów nie o paredziesiąt. Tu nie potrzeba dużych mocy.
> Naprawde duże moce cieplne tu byłyby pochłaniane/oddawane w porównaniu z mocami napędu. COP tego urządzenia pewnie byłby z 10 lub lepiej!
> Pozdrawiam Adam M.


Zwróć uwagę, że gdyby trzeba byłoby zastosować pompę głębinową, to zuzycie energii na podniesienie wody byłoby ok. 1 kW (piszę o "tradycyjnych" popmpach głębinowych Grundfosa jakie znalazłem przed chwilą w internecie o wydajnościach ok. 2-3 m3/h i bardzo dużych wysokosciach podnoszenia: ok. 50 m, nie wiem jak to jest w przypadku innych pomp), a to jest imho duży wydatek energetyczny w stosunku do potencjalnych zysków. Trzeba byłoby przeanalizować konkretny przypadek z konkretnymi rozwiązaniami.

Jakoś bardziej przekonuje mnie "tradycyjny" żwirowy GWC  :wink: .

----------


## adam_mk

falkon
Ciepło jest. Wiem. Weź sobie zimne piwo, kartkę i ołówek i sobie to narysuj.
W odpowiedniej skali. Zobacz jakiego wzniosu pompy potrzeba a jaki proponujesz.
To nie jest rozwiązanie uniwersalne i dla każdego do bezkrytycznego przyjęcia! Potrzeba odpowiednich warunków, a wtedy to sama przyjemność i mały koszt.
Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## Krupiarz

Coś Adam nie ma chęci mi nic podpowiedzieć  ::-(: .

Czy poziom wód gruntowych jest stały na danym obszarze, czy się zmienia i jakich zmian można się spodziewać? 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## JackD

ja już mam niezłe warunki dla wodny 1 i wodny 2
wysoki poziom wód gruntowych w normalnych warunkach/oprócz suszy/ mam wode na głebokości 08-1,0 m......
a oprócz tego 2 studnie, z których nie korzystam /oprócz podlewania/ w odległości od domu 1- 1.5 m a druga- 12 metrów...
*Adam... co proponujesz*.... ja myśle, że wodna 2??... 
ja coraz intensywniej myslę... o tym rozwiązaniu aby wspomóc obniżenie temp. w domu w lecie i odwrotnie w zimie. 
nie wspominam na razie o sterowaniu wilgotnością powietrza....

----------


## Krupiarz

Ty to masz bardzo wysoko wodę. 
Wydaje mi się że w twoim przypadku to jak najbardziej Wodny I. 
Wodny II stosuje się wtedy gdy lustro wody jest na prawdę nisko - parę metrów od powierzchni gruntu, tak by powietrze ogrzewało się/chłodziło od wody rozpryskiwanej przez prysznice na dość długim odcinku. 

(o ile zrozumiałem ideę Wodnego II). 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## JackD

> Ty to masz bardzo wysoko wodę. 
> Wydaje mi się że w twoim przypadku to jak najbardziej Wodny I. 
> Wodny II stosuje się wtedy gdy lustro wody jest na prawdę nisko - parę metrów od powierzchni gruntu, tak by powietrze ogrzewało się/chłodziło od wody rozpryskiwanej przez prysznice na dość długim odcinku. 
> 
> (o ile zrozumiałem ideę Wodnego II). 
> 
> Pozdrawiam


myślę, że dobrze zrozumiałeś...hehe... ale ja mam lustra wody w studniach dużo niżej, tylko w czasie bardzo obfitych deszczów lusto wody w studniach ma równo z poziomem gruntu. /wtedy pracują pełną parą pompy/
dzisiaj zmierzę na jakiej wysokości jest lustro wody w studniach...

----------


## JackD

a mam jeszcze jedną myśl...... gdyby połączyć wody 1 z wodnym 2??
czyli zatopić wężownicę  napełnioną np. borygiem w studni??
czy będzie to jednak za mało energii na stałą pracę lub przynajmniej cześciową znaczy na przez 10 godzin dziennie??

----------


## adam_mk

Witam
Krupiarz
Poziom wody gruntowej zależy bardzo od budowy geologicznej danego terenu. Wody podziemne też są różne.
Te płytkie są związane z opadami i zdolnością terenu do jej wchłaniania. Te do picia średnio leżą na głębokości około 16-20m. To lustro wody polodowcowej w naszej części Europy. Oczywiście, ukształtowanie terenu też nie jest obojętne. Opisuję stan na równinach.
Spore wahania ich lustra sugerują płytko położone warstwy nieprzepuszczalne (słaboprzepuszczalne) , po których wody grawitacyjnie odpływają niżej lub wolno wsiąkają wgłąb.
Co robić?
Zeszyt i pisać stany wód w okolicznych studniach w różnych miesiącach i przy różnej pogodzie (susza - deszcze). To pozwoli ocenić, która konstrukcja ma więcej sensu. Który stan występuje częściej i jak długo się utrzymuje.
JackD
Jeżeli dość często masz wysoką wodę w studni, to mógłbyś ją (tę studnię) nadbudować kręgami ponad teren. Wykonanie Wodnego 2 stanie się formalnością, a wydaje mi się, że wydajność cieplna takiej konstrukcji jest warta zachodu. Nadbudowane kręgi trzebaby przykryć gubą warstwą ziemi tworząc nad wszystkim kopiec. Dzieciaki będą miały górkę do sanek!  :Lol:  
Wilgotność powietrza w domu ustali się sama i to dość optymalnie bo w okolicach 50% (tak szacuję).
Połączenie  wodnego 1 i wodnego 2 też jest nęcące. Jest studnia czerpalna i studnia zrzutowa. Tylko czy ta, którą wytypujesz jako zrzutową przyjmie tyle wody ile trzeba? Przepompuj zawartość jednej do drugiej i zobacz co się dzieje, bo może wystarczy Ci te głupie 20mb rury żeby ten problem rozwiązać?
Gdyby w tę stronę, to ominołbym problem boryga i wykonał przełączanie rur ssących z zrzutowymi. Latem pompowałbym z dna do nagrzewnicy lamelkowej a zimą spod powierzchni lustra wody. Konieczny byłby też elektrozawór do zapowietrzenia nagrzewnicy wtedy, gdy pompa stoi, żeby jej nie rozwalił lód zimą.
Zatrzymanie pompy zanurzonej w studni to otwarcie tego zaworu i grawitacyjne usunięcie wody z nagrzewnicy.
Decyzja należy do inwestora!  :Lol:  
Jak, zresztą, zawsze!
Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## Jacek321

adam_mk:
GWC WODNY 1 - prośba o radę :
tuż obok budowanego domu mam staw o powierzchni kortu tenisowego.
Latem poziom wody ok 1m ( a planuję pogłębienie go do 2 m), zimą poziom wody do tafli lodu( przed pogłębieniem) ok. 2m.
Po pogłębieniu chciałbym zakopać rury w dnie stawu.
Czy wydajność tego układu pozwoli mi na ogrzanie/schłodzenie domu o pow.uż. 150 m2 ?
Pzdrw.

PS. przepraszam - WITAM SERDECZNIE WSZYSTKICH po raz pierwszy na FORUM!!!

----------


## kroyena

Wybacz Adamie, ale puszczam torpedęw kierunku GWC WODNY 2. W pełni uzbrojowna.  :cool:  

Jeżeli mamy fajnych sąsiadów (1), albo POŚ-ia po sąsiedzku (2) to mamy qq, żeby legalne postawić taką studnię na małej działce (odnośnie 1), prędzej czy później będziemy zasysać do domu powietrze o zapachu stawu dla kaczek, albo jeszcze przyjemniejsze (odnośnie 2).

Iea sama w sobie nie jest zła, ale wiem czym pachnie woda ze studni sąsiada i nie chciałbym mieć tego zapachu w domu. Wystarczy, że polewa nią trawnik, odparuje, wiaterek przewieje i po smrodzie.

----------

> falkon
> Ciepło jest. Wiem. Weź sobie zimne piwo, kartkę i ołówek i sobie to narysuj.
> W odpowiedniej skali. Zobacz jakiego wzniosu pompy potrzeba a jaki proponujesz.
> To nie jest rozwiązanie uniwersalne i dla każdego do bezkrytycznego przyjęcia! Potrzeba odpowiednich warunków, a wtedy to sama przyjemność i mały koszt.


I dlatego właśnie piszę o tych warunkach. 

Jesli chodzi o wysokość podnoszenia pompy, to nie proponuję takiej tylko zaznaczyłem, że znalazłem pierwszą z brzegu. Ale pofatygowałem się również aby na stronie Grundfosa programem WebCaps dobrać pompę dla warunków: Q=2 m3/h i H=5m. Program dobrał mi pompę SQ 5-15, która to pompa ma następujące parametry: Dane elektryczne:
Typ silnika: MS3 
P1:  0.29-0.98 kW 
P2 nom.:  0.10-0.63 kW 
Częstotliwość: 50 Hz 

Nie chcę torpedować pomysłu, zwracam tylko uwagę na pewne wady (główne to: zużycie energii, wilgotność powietrza i problem z zanieczyszczeniami), którym należałoby poważniej się przyjrzeć i dostosować do konkretnego rozwiązania.

----------


## gosciu01

w kwestii studziennej chłodni kominowej + gwc ;
jeśli masy wody i powietrza mają się zbilansować, to te 2 m3 wody do przepompowania to minimum dla przeciętnego domu i wymiany powietrza w nim. 
Lepiej, aby było to więcej.

Z drugiej strony pompa do zraszania mogłaby pracować tylko w okresach przejściowych np. powyżej temp. powietrza 25C i poniżej -5C. Czyli stosunkowo krótko w całym okresie grzewczo/chłodniczym.
Oczywiście temperatury podaję bardzo szacunkowo.
Potrzebna będzie prosta automatyka ; przekaźnik i termometr, pewnie stówka wystarczy.
Można też zastosować jedną pompę do podlewania ogrodu i zraszania z jakimś elektrozaworem.

Jeśli policzysz ilość kW na choćby mały klimatyzator i koszty serwisu, to koszty takiej pompy, to pestka.

Temat ciekawy.

----------


## adam_mk

witam
Wiem, że istnieją takie lokalizacje, w których zupełnie dobry pomysł nie wypali, ale na szczęście są też inne rozwiązania. Trzeba dobrze ocenić lokalne uwarunkowania. Cuchnaca studnia to, istotnie, problem.
Co do tego stawu.
Nie mam dobrych wieści. To zupełnie inny układ termodynamiczny. Zimą nad dnem będzie 4stC i nigdy wiecej. Utop w nim jaką sodę termometru i czasem popatruj. Sam się przekonasz. Dla rybek wystarczy, ale dla domu w takiej postaci - nie. Trzeba by pompę ciepła, ale rybki ucierpią jak się ją załączy.
Do schładzania domu latem jest dobry (GWC wodny 1), ale też nieoptymalny, bo latem sięgnie 22stC.
Bardzo tu miesza konwekcja (unoszenie) i dlatego tak jest.
Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## Jacek321

Dzięki Adam !  :cry:  
A myślałem, że na dno położę kilkadziesiąt metrów "spirali", przysypię żwirkiem, i ja i rybki będą miały pożytek!  :Wink2:  
Trzeba będzie kopać...

----------


## adam_mk

Witam
Tak sobie myślałem o tych mocach silnika do pompy. Silnik bez obciążenia pobiera mało prądu. Im wyżej musi podnosić wodę, która waży i im większe ciśnienia musi wypracowywać, które stawiają opór - tym większe prądy w nim płyną (do wartości max mocy katalogowej). Tu trzeba wykonać pracę podniesienia litrów na sekundę w polu grawitacyjnym na wysokość kilku metrów. To kilka kilogramometrów na sekundę. Nie przeraża. Dobrze uregulowany układ nie potrzebuje wielkich mocy. Pomijając cenę pompy, koszt jej utrzymania nie będzie wielki. Nieporównywalnie mniejszy od kosztu utrzymania klimatyzatora.

Cuchnąca studnia. Ten problem wydaje mi się także warty obejrzenia. 
Lokalizacja studni na terenie działki podlega pewnym zasadom zmierzającym do uniknięcia takiej właśnie sytuacji. Przepisy mówią, że tyle od płotu, tyle od budynku i tyyyle od chlewni. To średnia empiryczno-obliczeniowa dla minimalnej warstwy filtrującej zanieczyszcenia. Zresztą , woda wgłąb ziemi wsiąka naprawdę wolno, bo przeszkadza jej efekt kapilarnego podnoszenia i spoistość warstw. W efekcie to, co wyleje sąsiad raczej spłynie po gruncie niż wsiąknie głęboko. Dodatkowo, budując system skutecznego jej napowietrzania (bo ten efekt także w tej studni wystąpi) stawiamy system jej oczyszczania. I to bardzo skuteczny. Warunkiem jest jej stała częściowa wymiana, co zachodzi przy podlewaniu ogródka czy myciu autka.
Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## kroyena

A może takie rozwiązanie na lato.

Solary, ale elektryczne i do nich podłączony agregacik schładający (wymiennik do niego jakoś tak inteligentnie na ścianie N lub E). Wiem buczy, ale pompy też buczą.
A tu jak jest słoneczko to schładzamy, jak nie ma słoneczka to nie schładzamy.

Podkreślam, że to rozwiązanie na letnie miesiące.  :cool:

----------

Witam,

Będę budował wodny 1. Włanie od Adama dostałem wytyczne. Mam tylko jeszcze jedno pytanie. Otóż mam pewne ograniczenia powierzchni i nie umiecha mi się przekopać całej działki  :smile: . We skazanym przez Adama artykule o pompach ciepła jest taka konstrukcja wymiennika spiralnego, ale ze rednicš spirali 1m. 

Chciałbym zrobić to trochę inaczej: spirala o rednicy 4 m, odstępy poziome między zwojami ok. 0,3m i pionowe 0,5 m (spirala ze zwojami po skosie). W ten sposób odległoć między zwojami to ok. 0,58 m. Taki wymienik o 15 zwojach (łšczna długoć 188 m, pozostałe 12 m ze zwoju 200 m zostanie na doprowadzenie do budynku) będzie miał wymiary 4mx8,5m. Jak łatwo policzyć kubatura tego wymiennika to ok. 17m3. Zakopię go na redniej głębokoci 1,5 m. Mam też trochę płyt ze spienionego poliuretanu (odpad wycinany z drzwi od lodówek - ok. 5cm gruboci) i zrobię z tego warstwę izolacji termicznej na głębokoci ok. 0,5 m , żeby nie leżała w wodzie. Zawsze to trochę polepszy warunki termiczne wymiennika.

Czy to ma sens ? Czy można zrobić mniejszy niż te 17m3 ? 

Pozdrawiam,
Robert

----------


## adam_mk

Witam
Komin od kondensata leżący na podłodze to jest. Przemyślę, ale coś mi się wydaje, że nie może łączyć funkcji GWC i reku.
Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## GL35

> Na tej stronie proponują żeby GWC rurowe było jednocześnie rekuperatorem, niezła koncepcja, adam co ty na to ?? Jak to wyjdzie w praktyce ?? powierzchnia wymiany potężna a cena minimalna.



Większa część powietrza zużytego "odda" ciepło do gruntu.
Powietrze świeże nie ma styczności z gruntem - a więc to żaden GWC
Moim zdaniem bezsens - to takie reku o bardzo niskiej sprawności.

No może gdyby zamienić kierunki przepływu, ale sprawność i tak będzie mniejsza od typowego GWC rurowego plus reku.

----------


## ESKIMOS

> proponują żeby GWC rurowe było jednocześnie rekuperatorem, niezła koncepcja, adam co ty na to ?? Jak to wyjdzie w praktyce ?? powierzchnia wymiany potężna a cena minimalna.



Większa część powietrza zużytego "odda" ciepło do gruntu.
Powietrze świeże nie ma styczności z gruntem - a więc to żaden GWC
Moim zdaniem bezsens - to takie reku o bardzo niskiej sprawności.

No może gdyby zamienić kierunki przepływu, ale sprawność i tak będzie mniejsza od typowego GWC rurowego plus reku.[/quote]


Na ten pomysł wpadłem już dawno i niezależnie od isomax-u.
Jest opisany w którymś z watków o rekuperatorach na tym forum.
Tylko że u mnie ciepłe powietrze jest wypychane srodkowa rurą i stanowi połaczenie rekuperatora z rurowym GWC.
A co do niksiej sprawności to - niekoniecznie.
Przy rurze dł. 40 - 50 mb i srednicyn 200 mm wewnetrznej i 300 zewnetrznej?
Niech ktos to policzy.

W miedzyczasie jednak* adam* zaraził mnie wodnym wymiennikiem ciepła i zarzuciłem pomysł.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## adam_mk

Witam
To klasyczny wymiennik rurowo-płaszczowy. Wszystko, co można zyskać, zostanie w przypadku powietrza utracone, jeżeli nie zostanie dobrze zaizolowana termicznie zewnętrzna ściana. A jest naprawdę duża. Tak buduje się kominy dymowe do kondensatów (kotłów). Spaliny puszcza się centralnie a zasysane powietrze do komory spalania w płaszczu. Tam się sprawdzają. Jako rekuperator to średnio sprawny pomysł. Są lepsze sposoby rozwiązania tego problemu.
Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## Kamil1967

Pytanie do Adama



> GWC ŻWIROWY:
> 1m3 żwiru po przedmuchaniu go strugą powietrza "da" skokiem sporo ciepła a potem "stanie" z powodu wychłodzenia i trzeba regenerować złoże (czekać aż "naciągnie")
> 10m3 żwiru rozwiązuje problem dla 100m2 domku na 8 godzin, potem przerwa.
> 30-50m3 rozwiązuje ten problem naprawdę skutecznie i przy pracy na 1/2 możliwości pozwala na "pracę ciągłą"


Może banalne, ale nigdzie nie znalazłem info jakiej granulacji żwir zastosować.
Czekam na info.
Thx
 :big grin:

----------


## adam_mk

Witaj
Na złoże stosuje się otoczaki rzeczne płukane (dostępne w betoniarniach i żwirowniach) o średnicy ziaren 35-65mm. Rury rozprowadzające i zbierające powietrze okłada się znacznie większymi głazami (10-15cm) żeby się żwir do otworów w rurze nie wsypywał i żeby tych otworów kompletnie nie zatkać.
Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## wicekK

adam_mk  poradź mi - jak głęboko zakopać żwirowy GWC .
Mam zrobione badanie geotechniczne gruntu : 
1. grunt próchniczy - 0,30 m
2. piasek średni , szaro żółty , rzecznyfacji korytowej - do głęb 2,90 m
3. glina piaszczysta na pograniczu pylastej - pomiędzy 2,90 a 3,20 m
4. glina pylasta , szara , zastoiskowa - pomiędzy 3,20 a 4,00 m
5 . dalej piasek
Poziom lustra wody 3,20 m z możliwością okresowego podniesienia o 0,80-1,00 m .
Nie są to dobre warunli dla GWC , wiem że Ty robiłeś - jaki masz grunt i co byś mi w takiej sytuacji radził ?

----------


## adam_mk

Witam
Wygląda, że na 2.20 jest praktycznie stale sucho. Tej głębokości bym nie przekraczał. Obiegowe 2m to dobra głebokość. Pozwala na poprawne postawienie żwirowca.
Tam, gdzie ja to stawiałem, jest kopalnia i robią nieckę wodną. Studnie mają po 50m głębokości (te wiercone). Płycej wody nie ma. Takiej względnie stałej a nie poroztopowej.
Warunki na studnię kręgową masz wymarzone. Może wodny2? Studnię pewnie będziesz kopał.
Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## wicekK

Dzięki Adamie - potwierdziłeś moje przewidywania .
Jeżeli chodzi o studnię to chyba będzie wiercona -tak sobie założyłem .
Będę natomiast chyba kopał studnię chłonną .
Nie mam na działce kanalizacji i chciałbym oczyszczalnię ale w urzędzie pani powiedziała mi że mi oprotestują i każą wystąpić o pozwolenie na budowę ( tak aby mogli poinformować sąsiadów) .
Moja działka ma 20,50*36,00 m więc trochę mała na rozsączanie .
Mślę o oczyszczalni biologicznej ze studnią chłonną ale czy się na takie rozwiązanie zgodzą ?
No i jak już wykopię tę studnię i będę ją wykorzystywał do :
1. odprowadzania deszczówki z dachu
2. zrzutu wody z oczyszczalni
3. podlewania ogródka
4. jako wodny2
to czy to wszystko razem zagra ?
Czy woda z oczyszczalni nie będzie miała zapaszku a co za tym idzie powietrze wentylacyjne .
czy przy intensywnym napowietrzaniu wody w studni nie będą się w niej rozmnażały glony i inne świństwa .
Wreszcie zimą , kiedy się nie pobiera wody i nie bedzie wymiany , czy przypadkiem woda nie osiągnie temperatury zamarzania (np miesiąc mrozów -10 do -20 C) .
Czy Ty moze takie ustrojstwa jakoś testowałeś , a może jest ktoś użutkujący wodny2 .

----------


## marcin>30

Do dzisiaj miałem budować żwirowy GWC, a po przeczytaniu tego wątku - na który trafiłem po haśle 'studnia' szukając czegoś innego - zaintrygował mnie Wodny 2. Ja mam już studnię na działce. ok. 3-4 m od domu. Teraz lustro wody jest na 5ciu metrach, ale wiosną bywa na wyciągnięcie ręki. I to mnie niepokoi - jak to rozwiązać?

----------


## adam_mk

Witam
Nadbuduj ze dwa, trzy kręgi i usyp wokół nich małą górkę.
Może tak?
Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## wicekK

adam_mk przeczytałem post marcin>30  i tak się zastanawiam - czy nie było by lepszym rozwiązaniem zapiecie w układzie zamknietym dwóch chłodnic : jedną zatapiamy w studni , przez drugą pobieramy powietrze do wentylacji i do tego mała pompka obiegowa .
Uniezależniamy się w ten sposób od zmian poziomu wody w studni .
W przypadku nagłego przyboru wody unikamy zalania czerpni .
No i unikamy potencjalnego rozwoju żyjątek w dobrze napowietrzonej studni .
W stosunku do wodnego2 brak tu tylko stałego poziomu wilgotności powietrza .

----------


## adam_mk

OK. Zobacz jaka powinna być ta  wymiennnica lamelkowa. Ile musi kosztować.
Wszyscy w kółko ględzą - to za drogie!, Ja to chrzanę! To się nie zwróci!
Są tacy, co studnię po prostu już mają lub mają zaplanowaną i wkalkulowaną.
Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------

Witam,

Pozwolę sobie powtórzyć moje pytanie, bo chyba przemknęło niezauważone. 

Będę budował wodny 1. Włanie od Adama dostałem wytyczne. Mam tylko jeszcze jedno pytanie. Otóż mam pewne ograniczenia powierzchni i nie umiecha mi się przekopać całej działki . We skazanym przez Adama artykule o pompach ciepła jest taka konstrukcja wymiennika spiralnego, ale ze rednicš spirali 1m. 

Chciałbym zrobić to trochę inaczej: spirala o rednicy 4 m, odstępy poziome między zwojami ok. 0,3m i pionowe 0,5 m (spirala ze zwojami po skosie). W ten sposób odległoć między zwojami to ok. 0,58 m. Taki wymienik o 15 zwojach (łšczna długoć 188 m, pozostałe 12 m ze zwoju 200 m zostanie na doprowadzenie do budynku) będzie miał wymiary 4mx8,5m. Jak łatwo policzyć kubatura tego wymiennika to ok. 17m3. Zakopię go na redniej głębokoci 1,5 m. Mam też trochę płyt ze spienionego poliuretanu (odpad wycinany z drzwi od lodówek - ok. 5cm gruboci) i zrobię z tego warstwę izolacji termicznej na głębokoci ok. 0,5 m , żeby nie leżała w wodzie. Zawsze to trochę polepszy warunki termiczne wymiennika. 

Czy to ma sens ? Czy można zrobić mniejszy niż te 17m3 ? 

Pozdrawiam,

Robert

----------


## adam_mk

Witam
Pomysł jest bardzo dobry, tylko pracochłonność spora. Fakt, miejsca mniej a wydajność wydaje się spora. Im większy kolektor ziemny tym bardziej sztywna temperatura zasilania wymiennicy lamelkowej. Rozumiem, że konstrukcja taka bardziej "przestrzenna" pod tym gruntem wyjdzie.
Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------

Dzięki Adam za odpowied. 
Chodziło mi o to czy nie przesadziłem z wielkociš 17m3 takiego wymiennika dla rury o długoci 188m. Może da się go zmniejszyć (czytaj cisnšć spiralę) bez dużego ubytku na uzyskanej mocy.  Wymiennik ma służyć głównie do klimatyzacji poddasza o kubaturze ok. 300m3.

----------


## marcin>30

Czy w przypadku GWC WODNY 2, wilgotność powietrza latem nie będzie zbyt duża? W zimie nawilżenie jest pożądane, ale w lecie? Czy ktoś ma jakieś doświadczenia z tym typem?

----------


## ESKIMOS

> Czy w przypadku GWC WODNY 2, wilgotność powietrza latem nie będzie zbyt duża? W zimie nawilżenie jest pożądane, ale w lecie? Czy ktoś ma jakieś doświadczenia z tym typem?


 *WojtekSz*  jest w trakcie budowy. Obiecał podzielić sie doswiadczeniami.
Mam nadzieję skorzystać z nich.
Patrz:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...light=#1282495

----------


## Jacek K.

> Czy w przypadku GWC WODNY 2, wilgotność powietrza latem nie będzie zbyt duża? W zimie nawilżenie jest pożądane, ale w lecie? Czy ktoś ma jakieś doświadczenia z tym typem?


W zimie nawilżanie nie będzie aż takie duże, bo zimne powietrze ma niewielkie możliwości tą wilgoć pochłonąć.

----------


## marcin>30

No właśnie, co w lecie, czy nie zaprosimy zbyt dużo wody do domu?

----------


## Jacek K.

> No właśnie, co w lecie, czy nie zaprosimy zbyt dużo wody do domu?


W zwykłym przeponowym GWC (rura w ziemi) położonym na nieiwlkiej głębokości (max. 1,4m) nie powinno się ani zbyt dużo wykroplić ani dużo nawilżyć powietrza nawiewowego. Po prostu to nie do tego służy.

----------


## wicekK

> Czy w przypadku GWC WODNY 2, wilgotność powietrza latem nie będzie zbyt duża? W zimie nawilżenie jest pożądane, ale w lecie? Czy ktoś ma jakieś doświadczenia z tym typem?


Nie jestem pewien ale wydaje mi się że jest tak : zakładając że powietrze wychodzące z wodnego2 zostaje schłodzone/podgrzane do temperatury wody w studni (8 C) stopień jego "nawilżenia" będzie stały .
Zimą , kiedy wilgotność powietrza jest mała uzyskamy efekt nawilżenia powietrza wychodzącego z wentylacji .Latem raczej powietrze będzie osuszone >

----------


## adam_mk

Dokładnie tak!
Dziwne, ale to raczej "osuszacz powietrza" pyłem wodnym na lato!
Adam M.  :Lol:

----------


## wicekK

adam_mk  a ja jeszcze w kwestii wodnego ( może by go nazwać wodny3?).Jak napisałem powyżej - zastanawiam się nad utopieniem chłodnicy w studni i do tego czerpnia ścienna z wymiennikiem lamelkowym .
Dla sprawdzenia działamia ( dotyczy to także wodnego2)wykonałem bilans cieplny .
Przyjąłem następujące założenia :
1. Kubatura powietrza w budynku Vp=365 m3 (135 m2*2,70 m)
2. Obniżenie temperatury wchodzącej dTp=10 K
3. Praca ciągła z 0,5 wymiany na godzinę co daje na dobę Vpc=4380 m3
    Dla gęstośco powietrza 1,293 kg/m3 daje to masę mpc=5664 kg - tyle  powietrza w ciągu doby musimy ogrzać/oziębić .
Z kolei dla ciepła właściwego powietrza cp=1000J/kg*K i założonego dTp=10K daje (Q=c*m*dT) 56,64 MJ enegji .
Zajmijmy sie teraz studnią - niski poziom wody :
1. pojemność wody 2m3  mw=2000 kg
2. woda w studni nie podlega wymianie
PYTANIE ; Co stanie się z wodą po 1 dobie ciągłej pracy układy chłodzacego (jak zmieni się jej temperatura)?
Ciepło właściwe wody cw=4200 J/kg*K
Energię mamy 56,64 MJ 
Przekształcając powyższy wzór dostajemy dTw=6,74 K - o tyle wzrośnie/spadnie temperatura w studni .
WNIOSKI :
1. Latem układ powinien sprawdzić się w 100% - wymiennik nie będzie pracował całą dobę , woda w studni nie jest izolowana i wymienia ciepło z podłożem .No i schłodzenie powietrza o 10 K jest aż nadto .
2. Zimą może się zdarzyć że woda w studni zamarźnie . No cóż - należy chyba robić przerwy dla zregenerowania .
Mimo wszystko taki układ wydaje mi się interesujący z punktu widzenia zastosowania .
Należy chyba zamontować czujnik temp wody studziennej i okresowo wyłączać natryski w wodnym2.
W wodnym3 wyłączyć pompę obiegową .
Dodatkową zaletą proponowanego wodnego3 jest posiadanie tylko 1 czerpni - wystarczy po prostu włączać lub wyłączać pompę obiegową .
I co ty na to adam_mk  .
Pisałeś wcześniej że dla wodnego1 robiłeś rozeznanie w kosztach wymiennika - może byś mi je przybliżył .
Pozostaje oczywiście kwestia wielkości wymiennika w studni - trzeba by tam wrzucić pewnie parę ładnych metrów rury.
No i ciekaw jestem jakiej wielkości wymiennik trzeba na ścianę .
Adamie - siedzisz w tym głębiej ode mnie - może byś wykonał jakieś szcunki ?

----------


## adam_mk

Witam
Sporo wiem, ale do obliczeń inżynierskich zapędziłem potencjalnego dostawcę. W "Juwencie" wyliczyli nagrzewnicę 600 x 750 6 rzędową o potrzebnych parametrach. Wycenili na 1600zł. Myślę, że warto. Obudowę do niej, z filtrem i resztą wycenili na ponad 3000. Myślę, że tego już nie warto. Można zrobić samemu.
Parametry zakładane dla -20stC to:
Zasilanie +8stC
Powietrze wylotowe +5stC
Podłączenie rurą fi 32.
Spore, ale takie musi być.

Wodny3 mógłby pracować. Pobór przy dnie i powrót przy powierzchni lustra wody na lato. Zimą odwrotnie. Wspominałem, że potrzebny elektrozawór zapowietrzający układ, jak stoi pompa cyrkulacyjna (żeby nie rozwaliło lamelek) i opróżnianie grawitacyjne układu.
Właściwie, to i tak chłodzimy lub grzejemy wodą. Mogłaby być ze studni. Obiegu borygowego bym nie stosował żeby się kto nie pos.... przez przypadek, jakby sie rozszczelniło, a on się napił. Kamień kotłowy (twardość przemijająca wody) wydziela się ponad 52stC czy coś koło tego. Tu nigdy tyle nie będzie, więc i kamienia nie będzie.
Swoją drogą. Jak zbudować dość głęboką studnię kręgową (kilka m3 wody musi tam być) w terenie, gdzie woda jest zaraz pod trawą? Tam to tylko do chłodzenia, na lato taka konstrukcja.
Adam M.

----------


## wicekK

E - ci co mają wodę pod trawnikiem to wodny1 .
U mnie sytuacja odwrotna - robiłem badanie geotechniczne w czerwcu i pierwsza woda była ma 3,2 m , teraz pewnie jeszcze głębiej .
U mnie problem : jak głęboko kopać żeby studnia nie wysychała .
Tak sobie myślę , że gdybym znowu teraz zawołał tych wiertaczy i wyznaczyli by mi poziom wody to chyba była by stabilna - tyle suszy co teraz dawno nie było .
A jak będę (prawdopodobnie) budował wodny3 to zrobię układ zamknięty (jak dolne źródło dla PC) , napełnię borygiem czy czymś takim , tak aby nie zamarzało i tylko pompę cyrkulacyjną będę załączał .
Jak sądzisz - ile rury , najlepiej plastikowej np taki pex do podłogówki , powinno być utopione w studni .
Trochę mnie tylko martwi te fi 32 na podejściach wymiennika (sporo) bo chyba tej samej średnicy wężownicę trzeba wrzucić do studni .

----------


## wicekK

Zastosowanie układu zamkniętego pozwala uniknąć zapchania wymiennika lub stosowania jakichś filtrów .
W układzie otwartym , na skutek ciągłego ruchu wody , może występować podrywanie z dna mniejszych cząsteczek np piasku i mętnienie wody - w konsekwencji zamulenie wymiennika a może i uszkodzenie pompy ?
Może jutro usiądę i policzę prędkości przepływu .
Dziś już kończę .

----------


## adam_mk

Myślę, że ze 25-28W/mb. Potrzebujesz ok. 5kW. Jak umieścisz te 150-200m przestrzennie w studni?
Słyszałeś o pojęciu "kosz ssawny". To takie coś przeciwko piaskowi i zamulaniu.
Naprawdę wielu ludzi dokonywało prób i błędów żeby znaleźć sposób na dolne źródło. Łatwiej uczyć się na cudzych błędach.
Dwa zwoje z borygiem w studni sprawy nie załatwią. 150mb przestrzennie tam nie umieścisz. Nie trwale w czasie. Zwalone "na kupę" będą miały skuteczność 10zwojów. Myślę, że się obawiam, że wydaje mi się , że może nie działać tak jak oczekujesz.  :Lol:  
Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## Jacek K.

> Przyjąłem następujące założenia :
> 3. Praca ciągła z 0,5 wymiany na godzinę co daje na dobę Vpc=4380 m3
>     Dla gęstośco powietrza 1,293 kg/m3 daje to masę mpc=5664 kg - tyle  powietrza w ciągu doby musimy ogrzać/oziębić .


Dla potrzeb klimatyzacji taka wymiana jest za mała. Nic nie napisałeś o zyskach energetycznych w domu. 0,5 to dla wentylacji, nie klimatyzacji.

----------


## zygmor

Czystość powietrza przde wszystkim, zapraszam do lekturyprzeczytajcie  koniecznie artykuł z Ozonu

----------


## wicekK

> Przyjąłem następujące założenia :
> 3. Praca ciągła z 0,5 wymiany na godzinę co daje na dobę Vpc=4380 m3
>     Dla gęstośco powietrza 1,293 kg/m3 daje to masę mpc=5664 kg - tyle  powietrza w ciągu doby musimy ogrzać/oziębić .
> 			
> 		
> 
> Dla potrzeb klimatyzacji taka wymiana jest za mała. Nic nie napisałeś o zyskach energetycznych w domu. 0,5 to dla wentylacji, nie klimatyzacji.


Moje wyliczenia miały na celu jedynie ocenę wydolności studni .
Jest rzeczą oczywistą że w czasiw naszej nieobecniści w domu klima mioże pracować na minimalnych obrotach . Jeżeli policzona dla 1 wymiany i ustawiona na 20% to w czasie nieobecności domowników i tak wychłodzi pomieszczenie .
Wracając do domu zwiększamy jej wydajność , ale wydaje mi się że 0,5 przy ciągłej pracy jest wystarczające > wchodzimy przecież do pomieszczeń o sporej pojemności cieplnej (mury) i nie od razu się rozgrzeją .
Wiadomo - robiąc dokładny bilans należy uwzględnić nas jako źródło ciepła , gotowanie , kąpiek itp .
Niemniej jednak to nagrzane powietrze cały czas usuwamy i dostarczamy schłodzone . Przy braku klimy zasysamy z zewnątrz ciepłe , podgrzewamy  , wywiewamy itd - a mimo to wiele osób tak żyje . My staramy się stworzyć pewien komfort i nie płacić za kilowaty prądu dla klimy .

----------


## wicekK

adam_mk wykonałem jeszcze kilka obliczeń , wyniki pomniżej :
1. Dla sprawnej wentylacji (latem obnizenie temp powietrza o10 K) założyłem moc= 4kW i wychodzi na to że 1m3 wody po 24 godzinach ogrzeję o 84,7 K -dużo , ale przy niezłej wymianie w studni z pewnością będzie dużo mniej . Niestety , aby wpompować 4kW dla domu 135 m2 należy wymusić ponad 3 wymiany na godzinę - w układzie z rekuperatorem odpada .
2. Założyłem moc chłodniczą 2 kW , dom 135 m2 1m3 wody w studni i wynik dla 1 wymiany/godzinę taki : powietrze po przejściu przez chłodnicę musi być schłodzone o ponad 15 K a nasz 1m3 wody po 24 godzinach ogrzeje się o ponad 40 K .- Przy założeniu że układ będzie pracował przez 30-40% czasu jest do przyjęcia .
Z powyższych rozważań wynika że z wodnego2 i wodnego3 nie wyciągniemy więcej niż ok 2 kW .
Na razie nie wygrzebałem danych o zyskach ciepła w domu 4 osobowym , z tego co mi się obiło przyjąłem następujące dane o zyskach ciepła :
- od osoby -65 W  > 4 osoby - 260 W
- oświetlenie : 10 żarówek po 60 W > 600 W
- gotowanie średnio 250 W
     RAZEM  : 1100 W
Pozostaje 900 W na inne zyski .
Jeżeli moje szacunki nie odbiegają zbytnio od rzeczywistych to 2 kW ciągłej mocy chłodniczej mogłoby wystarczyć .
CO TY NA TO ?
Jeżeli ktoś ma pod ręką dane o zyskach to niech podrzuci na forum .

----------


## adam_mk

Witam
Właściwie i tak i nie. Obliczenia tego procesu liczone czysto algebraicznie mogą bardzo mylić. Wszyscy wiemy, że grzanie to rozrzedzenie materii. Zmniejszenie jej gęstości. Powstaje siła wyporu i cieplejsze warstwy mają tendencję do unoszenia się ku górze. Zimne powietrze ma tendencję do zalegania nisko. Spływania do piwnic itp.
Bardzo dobrze izolowany domy, jakie tu z reguły są rozważane, stanowią termos. Oby szczelny. Współczynnik przenikania ciepła jest z grubsza znany. Wynika z konstrukcji ścian i stropów. Te "odwrotności strat zimowych" trzeba skompensować. Wydaje mi się, że jeżeli zadbamy o zacienienie okien wysuniętą konstrukcją dachu, aby nasłonecznienie latem nie było zbyt wielkie, to "zyski" solarne też nie muszą być kolosalne. Tylko czy ktoś o tym pamięta na etapie projektu? Trzeba obniżyć temperaturę do górnej granicy komfortu termicznego - czyli dla 33stC za oknem do 25stC wewnątrz. To oznacza około 8stC. Można bardziej, ale to już może być niezdrowe.
Jedna pełna wymiana powinna ustawić sprawę. Potem tylko trzeba stabilizować ten stan dopuszczając niewielkie ilości ochłodzonego powietrza. Oczywiście, pozostawienie okien otwartych w części domu po zacienionej stronie zabija ten cały pomysł.
Grzanie odbywa się tu solarnie i "z góry w dół". Spróbujcie zagotować szklankę wody ogrzewając ją od strony powierzchni a nie dna!
Nobla temu, któremu się uda!
Za ogrzewanie płacimy całą zimę, dyskutujemy zażarcie na forum, sen nam z oczu spędzają te złotówki wpędzane w komin, więc ten proces znamy. ODBYWA SIĘ OD DOŁU! Mało kto stosuje promienniki w domu i często błędnie umieszczone. Tu termodynamika płynów nam sprzyja. (powietrze i woda to płyny).
Nie istnieje możliwość ogrzania zawartości studni o 40stC. Nie da się jej tak ogrzać dysponowanymi 33stC. Tu istnieje przekazywanie strumienia ciepła (mocy chłodniczej). Podobnie, ale nie tak samo jak przy ogrzewaniu wnętrza domu. Paradoksalnie, ale w studni nastąpi też znaczne OSUSZENIE POWIETRZA WODĄ ROZPYLONĄ!!!
Przekroczenie punktu rosy spowoduje wykroplenie ze strugi powietrza na istniejących kropelkach nadmiaru wilgoci. Suche i chłodne powietrze wprowadzone do domu silnie będzie chłonęło ciepło utajone przemiany, które dla wody jest KOLOSALNE!. De fakto wnętrze domu zamieniamy na wnętrze zamrażalnika lodówki (bo zachodzące tam procesy będą identyczne).
Tego policzyć się tak WPROST  nie da. 
W każdym domu będzie nieco inaczej. Wiele zależy też od przyzwyczajeń domowników i często atawizmów , najczęściej kobiet (przepraszam kobiety, ale zaobserwowałem ten fakt), które otwierają okna "bo trzeba przewietrzyć i wychłodzić pokój".
Kolejną ciekawostką jest to, że te procesy zachodzą w czasie! Potrzebują dobrej chwili, żeby uruchomione dały się zaobserwować (odczuć). Natychmiastową reakcję daje klima na pełny gaz (z której jednocześnie płynie strumyk wody). Co by nie gadał, to zadziała. GWC to mechanizm tani i trwały. Uważam, że warto go stosować, tylko musi być dobrze zrobiony.
Rurowiec TU ma znacznie gorsze parametry od innych konstrukcji (łatwiej go "zagotować"), ale to moje zdanie większość z Was już zna od dawna.
Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## wicekK

Moje rozważania są czysto energetyczno/teoretyczne - jest rzeczą oczywistą że na drodze prostej wymiany nie da się podgrzać czynnika chłodniczego powyżej temperatury chłodzonegom powietrza .
Także nasza studnia nie jest izolowana , postawiona na warstwie wodonośnej będzie wymieniać ciepło i jej temperatura zbytnio nie wzrośnie . To trzeba wyznaczyć empirycznie i dla każdej studni będzie inaczej .
Oczywiście masz rację że należy zmniejszyć do minimum zyski solarne i wtedy 1 wymiana z dT=10 K powinna wystarczyć .
No i w takim przypadku dla mojego 135 metrowego domu chłodnica może mieć około 1,3 do 1,5 kW .
Nasze rozważania przekładają się oczywiście na zimnę - uzyskanie 10 stopniowego ogrzania powietrza jest realne .
Oczywiście bezsprzeczną zaletą rozwiązań wodnych jest możliwość stosowania 1 czerpni (wyłączamy pompy i wymiana jest niewielka )

----------


## sSiwy12

Odnośnie zysku solarnego - czyli ogrzewania bezposredniego promieniami słońca. W typowych budynkach ( nie dotyczy to domów pasywnych) wynosi on od 2 do 3 % ogólnego bilansy cieplnego. Biorąc pod uwagę różnicę kątów padania promieni słonecznych w zimie i lecie dla budynku o powierzchni 135m2 nie powinien on wynieść wiecej niż 200W. Tyle teorii.

----------


## wicekK

> Odnośnie zysku solarnego - czyli ogrzewania bezposredniego promieniami słońca. W typowych budynkach ( nie dotyczy to domów pasywnych) wynosi on od 2 do 3 % ogólnego bilansy cieplnego. Biorąc pod uwagę różnicę kątów padania promieni słonecznych w zimie i lecie dla budynku o powierzchni 135m2 nie powinien on wynieść wiecej niż 200W. Tyle teorii.


Czyli coraz bardziej wygląda na to że idea wodnego jest OK !
A może masz gdzieś pod ręką inne dane o zyskach ?
A może wiesz ile trzeba rury zanurzonej w wodzie aby wymienić 1-2 kW ciepła ?

----------


## sSiwy12

Odnośnie wymiennika rurowego, to zależy to od przekroju rury, w ściślej biorąc od powierzchni wymiany, trzeba "rozwinąć" rurę. Gdzieś mgliste "wspomnienie", że różnica temperatur też jest istotna. Nie jestem w tym zakresie zbyt mocny.

----------


## wicekK

No tak - z kolei średnica rury będzie zależeć od chłodnicy i prędkości przepływu w rurze .
Ej ..., muszę się podszkolić tylko nie mogę znaleźć materiałów .
A może by tak jakąś gotową wężownicę z jakiegoś wymiennika rurowego .
Tam przynajmniej będę miał określoną moc .

----------


## adam_mk

A z praktyki tylko tyle, że domy są dziurawe jak sito. Konwekcja zabiera (daje) ile może. NIKT nad tym się głębiej nie zastanawia budując dom.
Adam M.

----------


## sSiwy12

No może że NIKT, to gruba przesada. Natomiast prawdą jest, że możliwości są mocno ograniczone, a kompromisy niestety nader częste.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## adam_mk

przesadziłem!  :Lol:  
fakt!
Adam M.

----------

> Odnośnie zysku solarnego - czyli ogrzewania bezposredniego promieniami słońca. W typowych budynkach ( nie dotyczy to domów pasywnych) wynosi on od 2 do 3 % ogólnego bilansy cieplnego. Biorąc pod uwagę różnicę kątów padania promieni słonecznych w zimie i lecie dla budynku o powierzchni 135m2 nie powinien on wynieść wiecej niż 200W. Tyle teorii.


Nie wiem skšd ta teoria, ale moc promieniowania cieplnego dla słonecznych dni tego lata w południe wynosiła ok. 900 W/m2 . Przy uwzględnieniu kšta padania na pionowe okno zmaleje do ok. 600W/m2 (ale nie dla okien połaciowych !!!). Nawet jeli częć energii odbije szyba okienna to nieosłonięte okno w słoneczny letni dzień może dostrarczyć ok. 500W/m2. Instalacje klimatyzacji liczy się dla tych ekstremalnych warunków, a nie dla rednich rocznych, aż takiej bezwładnoci budynki nie majš. Zacienianie okien ma ogromne znaczenie dla bilansu cieplnego budynku w okresie dużego nasłonecznienia. Sam tego dowiadczyłem, bo mam żaluzje i ostatnio gdy na dworze było ok. 35C, w dolnej częci domu było tylko 25C, natomiast na poddaszu (okna połaciowe), gdzie jeszcze nie założyłem żadnych zasłon, temperatura sięgała 36C.

Oczywicie żaluzje majš swoje złe strony - kwiatki majš mało wiatła. Ale cóż nie da się wszystkich zadowolić. 

Pozdrawiam 
Robert

----------


## wicekK

Sądzę że Robert N  jest bliższy prawdy co do mocy słońca , dlatego zasłony lub żaluzje , a jeszcze lepiej rolety zewnętrzne pozwalają w upalne dni zminimalizować dogrzewanie pomieszczeń .
A co ya tzm idzie - proponowane przez Adama rozwiaznia powinny sie sprawdzic

----------


## sSiwy12

"Zapodałem" to z wykładu pewnego profesora, który udowadniał, że współczesne budownictwo (wysunięty dach, nowego rodzaju szyby w oknach, itp.) spowodowały, że uzysk solarny zmalał i może max, wynosić 200W/m2. Natomist prawdą jest, że podałem średnią roczną przyjętą dla bilansu energetycznego. Oczywiście, że dla potrzeb klimatyzacji liczy się zupełnie inaczej.

----------


## jachu

Czytając tak o GWC wodnym, naszła mnie taka myśl żeby pobrać trochę ciepła od szamba. Czy ktoś się orientuje czy jest to możliwe?
Nasuwają mi się pytania:
jaka panuje tam temperatura?
czy przypadkiem gdy zadużo energi by się wzieło to szmbo mogło by zamarznąć??

----------


## adam_mk

Witam
Problem był już omawiany. Po dyskusji wniosek był taki, że żródło jest mało opłacalne i trudne technicznie. A o oczyszczalniach to wogóle trzeba zapomnieć w tym podejściu, bo bakterie nie lubią, jak im zabierać ciepełko. Bardzo dużym źródłem jest sytem kanalizacji. Kilometry rurowego kolektora podziemnego, ale do wykorzystania tylko powietrze (?) o temperaturze ok 10stC. Tylko te aromaty...
Bardzo dobry sposób na utylizację śniegu i lodu (w kontekście grzania lodem).
Fizyka nie omija nawet szamba i kanalizy.  :Lol:  
Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Nie, chyba nie.
Adam M.

----------


## Bigbeat

Co do łożyska - nie jestem pewien, czy sprawnośc takiego rozwiązania jest sensowna. Fizycznie działa to na zasadzie wytwarzania się ciepła przy występowaniu oporów mechanicznych. Największe opory przy ruchu w płynach pojawiają się (chyba) przy prędkościach, przy których przepływ przestaje być laminarny i staje się burzliwy (pan Reynolds się kłania  :wink:  ). Ze względu na niewielką lepkość wody prędkość obrotowa "wewnętrznego" zbiornika musiała by być dość duża (pewnie odwrotnie zależna od jego wymiarów - a tutaj mamy ograniczone pole manewru), co stawia dość poważne wyzwania związane z dynamiką ruchu obrotowego (np. "wyważenie" zbiornika).
Czym chcesz to napędzać? 
Do głowy przychodzi mi wiatrak, ale coś mi się widzi, że wiatrak z generatorem elektrycznym + grzałki będzie tańszy, mniejszy i sprawniejszy.

----------


## adam_mk

Aaaa! Młynek Joule`a! Działa! Tego się nie da zapomnieć!
Testowaliśmy w podstawówce na fizyce.
Wymaga jednak sporo spoconych z wysiłku facetów!
Praca mechaniczna zamieniana na ciepło.
Kawitacyjna zabawka Hydrodynamics robi to sprawniej.
Adam M.

----------


## Bigbeat

Faktycznie nazywa się to młynek Joule'a.
Co do sprawności - to chyba jakąś zaćmę miałem w poprzednim poście - przecież właśnie chodzi o to, żeby wydzielało się ciepło, tak więc w zasadzie sprawność będzie przemiany energii mechanicznej na ciepło będzie b. duża.
Kiedyś pracowałem w firmie, która robiła hamownie dla silników do autobusów - jako "hamulec" wykorzystywane było rozwiązanie oparte na wirniku, umieszczonym w zbiorniku wyposażonym we wspawane przy ściankach przegrody "przeszkadzające" wirowaniu cieczy wraz z wirnikiem. W zbiorniku była woda, oczywiście chłodzona - pamiętam, że jeśli chłodzenie z jakichś przyczyn przestawało działać, woda się natychmiast gotowała  :wink:  No, ale taki silnik od autobusu miał kilkaset koni mechanicznych, a łopatki wirnika miały tak obliczone wymiary, że przy napełnieniu zbiornika "na full" silnik nie miał już siły i gasł.
Pamiętam jednak, że były straszne problemy z kawitacją - w ówczesnych latach (początek '80) nie dawało się zdobyć dobrych materiałów, i wirniki rozlatywały się po 1...2 miesiącach (woda je konsekwentnie "nadgryzała" i urywały się, łamały lub pękały im łopatki).

----------


## artur11

Na stronie: http://darmowa-energia.eko.org.pl/ jest dosyc dokladnie rozrysowana pompa kawitacyjna - chyba zastosowac mozna gotowe elementy z przemyslu motoryzacyjnego   :Lol:   z fiata 126p   :Lol:  
Nawet sa rysunki a Ato cadzie i ponoc wszystko dziala...

Ja sie zastanawialem nad odzyskiem ciepla z gazow wylotowych po przez zastosowanie silnika stirlinga - niestety o ile maly silnik napedzany cieplem ze swieczki mozna zbudowac w domu to z wiekszymi konstrukcjami moze byc troszke trudniej - zglebiam temat.

----------


## wicekK

Widzę że w czasie mego urlopu dyskusja zeszła na fajne wynalazki - wydaje mi się jednak że bardiej teoretyczne niż do zastosowania u nas .
A tak sobie w międzyczasie wymyśliłem czy np kopiąc działkę pod rozsącz do oczyszczalni nie nożna by jakieś 30-50 cm poniżej drenów zakopać rurę plastikową i wykorzystać ją podobnie jak dolne żródło w pompie ciepła . To znaczy napełnić np borygo , podłączyć do czerpni ściennej z jakąś chłodnicą powietrzno-wodną i do tego mała pompka obiegowa .
Pod drenami mamy wilgoć więc dobra przewodność cieplna gruntu .
pozostaje tylko pytanie : czy taki wymiennik ciepła nie zakłóci pracy bakterii tlenowych . Co o tym sądzicie ?
A moze to jest zły pomysł ?

----------


## prosciu

troszku to dla mnie wszystko za trudne 
proszę wiec o jakiś schemat albo opis "łopatologiczny"

planowałem zrobić gwc rurowy 
po przeczytaniu waszych postów wiem że moja działka nadaje sie idealnie do  wodnego1 i tu zaczynają sie problemy 
1 mam rurę z glikolem 
2 mam jakąś chłodnicę ?
3 gdzie mam umieścić tą chłodnicę w domu ?
4 rozumiem że muszę mieć jakąś pompę do wymuszenia obiegu glikolu ale jaką i gdzie ma być umieszczona ?
5 w rurowym chłodziłem-ogrzewałem  powietrzem a tu ma działać jak grzejnik wodny? czy doprowadzam jeszcze gdzieś rurę z powietrzem z zewnątrz i przepuszczam je przez chłodnicę jak w samochodzie ?
6 jakie wielkości rur , chłodnicy i pompy dobrać dla 200 m2 domu ?

bardzo prosze o łatwy opis bez technicznych zwrotów albo jakieś zdjęcia najlepiej jak to wygląda u kogoś

----------


## wicekK

> troszku to dla mnie wszystko za trudne 
> proszę wiec o jakiś schemat albo opis "łopatologiczny"
> 
> planowałem zrobić gwc rurowy 
> po przeczytaniu waszych postów wiem że moja działka nadaje sie idealnie do  wodnego1 i tu zaczynają sie problemy 
> 1 mam rurę z glikolem 
> 2 mam jakąś chłodnicę ?
> 3 gdzie mam umieścić tą chłodnicę w domu ?
> 4 rozumiem że muszę mieć jakąś pompę do wymuszenia obiegu glikolu ale jaką i gdzie ma być umieszczona ?
> ...


Wysłałem Ci na mail naszkicowany schemat działania wodnego .
Mam nadzieję że to pomoże w zrozumieniu jego budowy i działania

----------


## adam_mk

Witam
200 m po podłodze razy jakieś prawie 3 m wysokości =  prawie 600m3/godz. To, co jest liczone na 500m3 w praktyce daje 550. Takie jest potrzebne.
Rysunek i dyskusja wisi w jednym z wątków.
Zapukaj do *jabko*. On to właśnie wykonuje.
Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## Graczyk

> Witam
> 200 m po podłodze razy jakieś prawie 3 m wysokości =  prawie 600m3/godz. To, co jest liczone na 500m3 w praktyce daje 550. Takie jest potrzebne.
> Rysunek i dyskusja wisi w jednym z wątków.
> Zapukaj do *jabko*. On to właśnie wykonuje.
> Pozdrawiam Adam M.


W takim układzie proszę *jabko* do tablicy   :Lol:  dalej kolego chwal się swoimi planami, rysunkami i pomysłami. Wiesz chcemy ordynarnie   :big grin:  wykożystać Twoją wiedze na naszych budowach.

----------


## prosciu

bardzo dziekuję wickowiK za schemat 
potwierdził on moje przypuszczenia i obawy 
i wywołał następne pytania:

planowany rurowymiał "wchodzic" do salonu pod grzejnikiem  
1. czy umieszczony w ścianie wymiennik nie bedzie miał za dużo strat 
2 . nie mam rekuperatora 
3.  silniczek do glikolu w salonie ...... nawet najmniejszy bedzie hałasował jak dobry fliltr do akwarium

czy macie na tojakieś pomysły 
a może umieścic wlot gdzie indziej ?

tylko u mnie salon jest idealnym miejscem na wlot powietrza do domu bo mam nad nim pustkę wiec miałbym rozprowadzenie i na parter i poddasze

----------


## Graczyk

*prosciu* podłaczenie rurowego w salonie jest problematyczne. *Adam_mk* wspominał mi że na takim wymienniku płyn-powietrze może się całkiem dużo wilgoci wykroplić i trzeba to gdzież zbierać i wylewać czyli tak jak w zwykłym klimatyzatorze.

----------


## adam_mk

prościu
Odnoszę wrażenie, że nie do końca rozumiesz celowość stosowania takich rozwiązań i ograniczenia wynikające z ich budowy oraz fizyki ich działania.
To część "techniczna" budynku. Pieca węglowego CO też nie stawia się centralnie w salonie.
Adam M.

----------


## Jacek K.

Panowie zastanówmy się lepiej jak zabezpieczyć GWC przed wciąganiem do instalacji szkodliwych substancji. Jak zrobić zabezpieczenie antysabotażowe? Filtr z aktywnym węglem na czerpni?

----------


## adam_mk

GWC to w pewnym sensie luksus. Mogą sobie na niego pozwolić tylko tacy ludzie, którzy mają trochę miejsca obok domu i to z reguły ogrodzonego. Tam można wpuścić pieska czy postawić dobry czujnik ruchu podłączony do alarmu.
A co do substancji.....
Załóżmy społeczny ruch ochrony środowiska!  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Adam M.

----------


## prosciu

> prościu
> Odnoszę wrażenie, że nie do końca rozumiesz celowość stosowania takich rozwiązań i ograniczenia wynikające z ich budowy oraz fizyki ich działania.
> To część "techniczna" budynku. Pieca węglowego CO też nie stawia się centralnie w salonie.
> Adam M.


jak już pisałem nie jestem fachowcem 
do tej pory myślałem że gwc ma mi dostarczać do domu powietrze o w miare stałej temperaturze  latem chłodniejsze a zimą cieplejsze od tego za oknem 
i służyć głównie do wymiany powietrza w domu na świerze ale o bardziej porzadanej temperaturze 
dlatego chciałem umieścić wylot w salonie 
z podobnych powodów piec co mam w kotłowni a kominek w salonie 

nie planuję robić rekuperatora ani pompy ciepła 
mam bardzo długą działkę 600 mb wolnej przestrzeni za nią następne 600 mb kolejnej wsi wszystko same pola 
jednak jak sami podajecie rurowy ma najmniejszą efektywność 
stąd moje poszukiwania innych lepszych rozwiązań a pytania przeze mnie zadawane mają mi odpowiedzieć czy te inne rozwiązania są dla mnie czy  nie 

gdybym znał odpowiedzi na te moje dylematy nie  musiałbym zadawać tych może dla was banalnych pytań

----------


## adam_mk

Co do ogólnych zasad - to samą prawdę prawisz!
Co do szczegółów to jest tak: Nie za bardzo dobrze będzie, jeżeli cały ładunek potrzebnego powietrza (w miejsce wywiewanego) upchasz jednym wlotem i w jedno miejsce. Struga powinna być równomiernie dzielona na tzw. "czyste" pomieszczenia. Powinieneś rozprowadzić lutnie (kanały) i zrobić nawiewniki w pomieszczeniach. Bazując na grawitacyjnej wymianie powinieneś dążyć do porównalnego pola powierzchni nawiewu i wywiewu. Jeżeli w tym samym pomieszczeniu wypadną oba, to należy zadbać o możliwie duży ich rozstaw (kanały układasz Ty a kominy po prostu są). Oddal od wywiewu nawiewnik na ile się da. Całość zadziała poprawnie jeżeli zadbasz o "powietrzną szczelność "domu. Od napędu układu wentylatorem nie uciekniesz. Zwłaszcza latem. Zimą taki układ zadziała samoczynnie.

Wspominałeś o wodnym1. Ten układ potrzebuje wody gruntowej blisko pod trawnikiem. Dobry w bardzo podtopionym terenie. Jak wody gruntowe masz głęboko, to znacznie lepszy i wydajniejszy jest żwirowiec.
Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## prosciu

to znowu ja 

GWC ma być u mnie dodatkiem 
zgadzam sie ze idealnie byłoby podłaczyć sie do rkuperatora ale go po prostu nie chcemy wiec nie bedziemy tez robić dodatkowego rozprowadzenia kanałów 


wiec zrobię  gwc najprościej jak się da 
mam jeszcze dwa pytania:

1 jakiej średnicy rury wystarczą  czytałem ze powinny być 200 ale są zabójczo drogie 42 zł za mb 105 zł z 3mb  czy nie wystarczyła by 160 ?
2  wlot umieściłbym  w salonie mam nad nim pustkę i przez nią myśle że doskonale to powietrze będzie się dostawało na poddasze  minusem salonu jest to że jest w nim komin od kominka z kratką wentylacyjna

----------


## adam_mk

Witam
Piszesz:
"gdybym znał odpowiedzi na te moje dylematy nie musiałbym zadawać tych może dla was banalnych pytań "

Dobrze zrobione jest dla Ciebie za drogie.  :Roll:  
Poprawnie zaprojektowane negujesz.
Chcesz chodzić na skróty to i skrót efektu tu widzę.
Adam M.

----------


## Jacek K.

> 1 jakiej średnicy rury wystarczą  czytałem ze powinny być 200 ale są zabójczo drogie 42 zł za mb 105 zł z 3mb  czy nie wystarczyła by 160 ?


Wystarczy i rura 110. 




> 2  wlot umieściłbym  w salonie mam nad nim pustkę i przez nią myśle że doskonale to powietrze będzie się dostawało na poddasze  minusem salonu jest to że jest w nim komin od kominka z kratką wentylacyjna


A jak to zimne powietrze z GWC ma się dostać na poddasze? Przez DGP?

----------


## fileminion

Cześć wszystkim,
to mój pierwszy post na tym forum więc proszę o pewne zrozumienie  :smile:  
Mam zamiar zrobić u siebie GWC rurowy i mam pewne przemyślenia:
Rury nie oryginalne bo są absurdalnie drogie, tylko planuję zastosować rury stosowane do kładzenia kabli w ziemi produkcji Arot rura jednościenna oznaczenie chyba KR, można w na ich stronie zobaczyć. Mam u siebie płytko wodę gruntową (0,8 m). Myślę zrobić tak: arot w postaci kilku pasm wchodzacych do jednej studzienki zbiorczej w pobliżu domu, a z niej wejście do kotłowni do dalszej częsci instalacji. Rury arota o tyle mnie zainteresowały że: 
1. Można zastosować w 1 kawałku - brak połączeń - szczelność
2. Są cienkoscienne i do tego ścianka karbowana - lepsza wymiana ciepła
3. Są giętkie (wersja sprzedawana w zwoju) - łatwiej je ułożyć
4. Stosunkowo tanie.

Odnośnie kwestii bakteryjnych - jakby zrobić tak: na wejściu do układu rurowego zastosować układ filtrujący zrobiony z kilku wkładów do filtrów powietrza do silników ciężarówek? A każdy filtr nasaczyć w roztworze soli srebra?
Wodny roztwór srebra można bardzo łatwo zrobić elektrolitycznie przy użyciu zwykłej baterii płaskiej i kawałka starej biżuteri srebrnej.
Co jakiś czas poprostu wymieniamy wkłady filtrów na nowe i jest ok.
Co o tym myślicie?

----------


## gosciu01

w rurze karbowanej z pewnością mogą pozostawać skropliny.

Dodatkowe filtry to dodatkowe opory i zurzycie energii wentylatorów.

Weź to pod uwagę, ale pomysł ciekawy i chętnie będę przyglądał się dyskusji.

----------


## Graczyk

Woda jaka sie na 100% wykropli nie będzie spływać do odstojnika a zalegać w karbach. Zapewne wiesz co się dzieje z wodą gdy długo stoi   :ohmy:   :Lol:  niby czysta a zaczyna śmierdzieć i już po chwili masz smrodek w domu   :oops:

----------


## Jacek K.

> Rury nie oryginalne bo są absurdalnie drogie, tylko planuję zastosować rury stosowane do kładzenia kabli w ziemi produkcji Arot rura jednościenna oznaczenie chyba KR, można w na ich stronie zobaczyć. Mam u siebie płytko wodę gruntową (0,8 m). Myślę zrobić tak: arot w postaci kilku pasm wchodzacych do jednej studzienki zbiorczej w pobliżu domu, a z niej wejście do kotłowni do dalszej częsci instalacji. Rury arota o tyle mnie zainteresowały że: 
> 1. Można zastosować w 1 kawałku - brak połączeń - szczelność
> 2. Są cienkoscienne i do tego ścianka karbowana - lepsza wymiana ciepła
> 3. Są giętkie (wersja sprzedawana w zwoju) - łatwiej je ułożyć
> 4. Stosunkowo tanie.


Też szukałem rur karbowanych (zewnętrznie!, w środku gładkich!) ciągłych. Najlepiej jak te rury byłyby z PE albo jakiejś jego twardej odmiany. Niestety rury do wody są za cienkie albo za drogie. U Ciebie problemem będzie wysoka woda gruntowa, bo albo zrezygnujesz z używania GWC latem (wtedy występują skropliny) albo GWC dasz bardzo płytko i wtedy zmniejszy się jego wydajność. Głębiej=lepiej. 

Ze strony Arota wynika, że KR się nie nadaje, lepiej dać dwuścienne. Najlepszy wybór to moim zdaniem ta rura
Jest w PE, sprzedawana w odcienkach po 25m, więc nie trzeba dawać złączek wodoszczelnych do typowego GWC (typowy ma minimum 25m), a jak ktoś chce więcej, to złączka MT daje szczelne połaczenie (IP67), miękka, więc można nią zrobić dowolne skręty (łagodne) i łatwo podejść pod posadzkę. 
Przed chwilą dzwoniłem do Arota i pytałem o szczegóły:
1. Cena DVR 160/25 za metr to 14,58 zł netto (taniocha)
2. Złączka MT to ok. 22 zł netto.
3. Sprzedawane po 25 m minimum. Jedna złaczka MT na wypasiony GWC 50 metrowy.
4. Można po nim jeździć samochodem osobowym po ułożeniu na głębokości ok. 1m i zagęszczeniu gruntu wokół. Nadaje się więc do domków jednorodzinnych.

Dobra robota!




> Odnośnie kwestii bakteryjnych - jakby zrobić tak: na wejściu do układu rurowego zastosować układ filtrujący zrobiony z kilku wkładów do filtrów powietrza do silników ciężarówek? A każdy filtr nasaczyć w roztworze soli srebra?
> Wodny roztwór srebra można bardzo łatwo zrobić elektrolitycznie przy użyciu zwykłej baterii płaskiej i kawałka starej biżuteri srebrnej.
> Co jakiś czas poprostu wymieniamy wkłady filtrów na nowe i jest ok.
> Co o tym myślicie?


Ja bym raczej nie chciał oddychać powietrzem z dodatkiem metali ciężkich  :wink: 
Myślałem o takim filtrze:
1. Kratka przeciw ptakom i "grubej zwierzynie" (koty, szczury, krety  :Smile: )
2. Pod spodem siatka drobnooczkowa przeciw owadom
3. Flizelinowy filtr przeciwpyłowy
4. Węgiel aktywny np z okapów kuchennych (jest już obudowany okrągłą ramką) - filtruje zapachy np spalin samochodowych
5. Przed reku filtr filtr G3 minimum. Ochrona wentylatorów oraz następnego filtru:
6. EU7 lub gorszy. Filtr przeciwpyłkowy. Filtruje kurz i daje czyste powietrze pompowane prosto do pomieszczeń.

5. i 6. są razem z reku i raczej nie da się ich pominąć.
Żeby zmniejszyć opory można filtry 1. 2. i 3. wbudować do skrzynki metalowej, w której można zamontować czerpnię. Skrzynka musi być szczelna (oprócz wlotów powietrza).

----------


## fileminion

Witam, 
Tego arota dwuściennego to nawet mam u siebie bo zrobiłem z niego osłonę do rurociągu łączącego garaż z domem i jest on zrobiony tak, że te rury wewnętrzna gładka i zewnętrzna karbowana są zgrzane razem a w przestrzeni pod karbami jest szczelina powietrzna, więc na pewno gorsza wymiana ciepła niż w rurach jednościennych. 
Rury trzeba by dać w kilku pasmach w układzie równoległym wtedy pole przekroju się zwiększy i opory zmniejszą. Zdecydowanie zamiast jednej długiej rury lepiej dac kilka odcinków krótszych. Karbowanie rur powoduje turbulencje przepływu powietrza a więc na pewno lepszą wymianę ciepła niż w rurach gładkich.
Woda  będzie kondensowała w rurze, ale dlatego myślę ułożyć je ze lekkim spadkiem w kierunku zbiorczej studzienki tuż przy domu. Studzienka może być zrobiona na szczelnie, z wyprowadzonym odpływem do kanalizacji, z cienkiej rurki z syfonem żeby z kanalizacji się nie cofały smrody. Zresztą legionelle czyli te najgroźniejsze bakterie klimatyzacyjne mnożą się w ciepłej wodzie, w warunkach ziemnych raczej niespecjalnie bo będzie im za zimno. 
Z rury KR mam zrobioną osłonę na kabel z prądem z domu do garażu i od 3 lat jest szczelna. Odnośnie wytrzymałości rury powiem tak - mam położoną drenację już z 7 lat, sam ja kładłem i oceniam że rury drenarskie są w dotyku, przy nacisku, bardziej kruche (niż aroty), a jak dotąd sie im nic nie stało, co mogę obiektywnie ocenić bo przy ujściu do rowu mam wgląd do wnętrz na kilkanaście metrów. Dodam więcej, jak uchylę wieko studzienki drenarskiej to czuć przeciąg w rurociągu, powietrze nie śmierdzi, ma normalny zapach wilgotnej ziemi ale bardzo słaby. Nawet sie zastanawiam czy nie wykorzystać tego już położonego drenażu jako gwc? Wtedy skropliny bynajmniej nie będą zalegały...  :big grin:  
Odnośnie srebra to bym się nie bał specjalnie, bo firmowe rury Rehau Awadukt są właśnie pokrywane srebrem wewnątrz i za ten bajer się tyle płaci. Nawet zalecają żeby choć początkowy odcinek zrobić z ich rur ( hehe żeby choć trochę kasy nawet jak ktoś nie kupi całego systemu dla nich spłynęło ) A srebro ma dobre właściwości odkażające, nawet myslałem żeby cały rurociąg przepłukać wewnatrz takim roztworem. Zresztą srebro w połączeniu z SO2 z powietrza szybko przejdzie w siarczek, i raczej nie powinno z filtra specjalnie sie odrywać. 
Kwestia filtra takiego czy innego sprowwadza sie też do zmontowania układu o jak najbardziej rozległej powierzchni żeby oopory były jak najmniejsze. Ja mam garaż oddzielnie od domu i zamierzam wyprowadzić czerpnię gdzieś na jego strychu. 
I kwestia w sumie najważniejsza, jak w większosci rozważań na tym forum czyli cena. GWC żwirowy to kupa roboty,koparki żwiry folie itd., GWC studniowy cały czas ciągnie prąd do napędu pompki, GWC rurowy oryginalny drogi, i scianki rur PVC grubsze wymiana gorsza. A Arot to cienki PE, wytrzymały dzięki karbowaniom, stosunkowo tani, można sobie samemu popołudniami wykopać rowki na rury, ułożyć ile dusza zapragnie.
Heh, kusi mnie strasznie żeby spróbować, choć tak myślę co by było jakby drenację wykorzystać? W sumie to ona jest analogiczna do żwirowego gwc.
No nic, pozdrawiam  :big grin:

----------


## Jacek K.

> Rury trzeba by dać w kilku pasmach w układzie równoległym wtedy pole przekroju się zwiększy i opory zmniejszą. Zdecydowanie zamiast jednej długiej rury lepiej dac kilka odcinków krótszych. Karbowanie rur powoduje turbulencje przepływu powietrza a więc na pewno lepszą wymianę ciepła niż w rurach gładkich.


Opory są pomijalnie małe. Za to układ równoległy (Tichelmanna) powoduje lekkie problemy z czyszczeniem GWC.




> Woda  będzie kondensowała w rurze, ale dlatego myślę ułożyć je ze lekkim spadkiem w kierunku zbiorczej studzienki tuż przy domu. Studzienka może być zrobiona na szczelnie, z wyprowadzonym odpływem do kanalizacji, z cienkiej rurki z syfonem żeby z kanalizacji się nie cofały smrody.


Zimą będziesz musiał dolewać wody do tego syfonu, bo zimą woda się nie skrapla. Czyli całą zimę GWC nie będzie bezobsługowy albo będzie śmierdzieć. I co z zasysaniem powietrza przez samą kanalizę? Lepiej podłączyć GWC do małej studni chłonnej albo nie korzystać w okresach cieplejszych. No albo zrobić spadek w kierunku piwnicy, jak masz piwnicę.




> Zresztą legionelle czyli te najgroźniejsze bakterie klimatyzacyjne mnożą się w ciepłej wodzie, w warunkach ziemnych raczej niespecjalnie bo będzie im za zimno.


Latem do GWC wpada bardzo ciepłe powietrze, np 30 st. C. 




> Odnośnie srebra to bym się nie bał specjalnie, bo firmowe rury Rehau Awadukt są właśnie pokrywane srebrem wewnątrz i za ten bajer się tyle płaci. Nawet zalecają żeby choć początkowy odcinek zrobić z ich rur ( hehe żeby choć trochę kasy nawet jak ktoś nie kupi całego systemu dla nich spłynęło ) A srebro ma dobre właściwości odkażające, nawet myslałem żeby cały rurociąg przepłukać wewnatrz takim roztworem. Zresztą srebro w połączeniu z SO2 z powietrza szybko przejdzie w siarczek, i raczej nie powinno z filtra specjalnie sie odrywać.


Cenne uwagi. Tylko czy ten siarczek nie jest z kolei szkodliwy? Jestem zupełnym chemicznym laikiem i boję się na zapas o moją rodzinę.


Jeszcze uwaga: jak masz wodę na 0,8 metra to może nie jest to aż taka zła sytuacja. Mamy szczelną rurę, która można dowolnie przedłużać bardzo szczelnymi złączkami, więc nie ma problemu, zeby niemal cały GWC położyć w wodzie gruntowej. Będzie on miał bardzo dobrą wydajność przez cały rok.

----------


## fileminion

Sprawdzałem w prospektach Rehau ich obliczenia i podają, że w zależności od warunków w ciągu godziny przy przepływie 150 m3/h może się skondensować 0,4 - 0,8 l wody. To w sumie wiaderko za dobę, nie myślałem że tak dużo. Może ta ilość by powodowała, że nie byłoby tak całkiem zastoju w rurach bo ta woda by je spłukiwała?
Wiecie co, poprostu zakopię kawałek rury z wodą w środku pod ziemią, końce wyprowadzę na powierzchnię i za 2 tygodnie zobaczę czy się zaśmierdnie  :big grin: 
Z kanalizacją faktycznie dobre spostrzeżenie, że syfon mógłby wyschnąć. Tylko gdzie ja wyleję kondensat?   :sad:  Ech...

----------


## Krupiarz

Witam, 
A ja u siebie zrobilem/robie GWC wodny I.

Zakopalem w ziemi ok. 200 m rury fi 32 w kregach o. srednicy 1,2-1,5 m, w wykopie o. powierzchni dna ok 3x9 m (czyli ok 27m2)

Rury polozylem na glebokosci 1,5-1,6 m. Wode mam na ok 1m (musialem wypompowywac niezly basen).

Teraz mam pytanie: czy nad tak ulozona rura ukladac styropian coby to lepiej izolować cieplnie? Zamierzalem dac 2x5cm na mijanke, fs20. Tylko nie wiem na jakiej wysokosci. Zaraz nad rurami, Nad poziomem wody gruntowej (ten sie zmienia, podnosi sie nawet do ok. 60 cm po zimie). 
Musze jeszcze skonstruowac jakis wymiennik, planuje z szeregowo polaczonych 2-3 chlodnic samochodowych, zamknietych w jakiejs izolowanej obuowie. Ale to później.

Prosze o porade,  bo dzis chcialbym skonczyc woje GWC.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## adam_mk

Witam
Przy opisywanych przez Ciebie warunkach wstawianie styropianu ponad taki wymiennik gruntowy ma mało sensu. Zrobiłeś kawał dobrej roboty. Wkopałeś się w pokład wodonośny na tyle głęboko, że jakiekolwiek zamarznięcie czy przechłodzenie układu Ci nie zagraża. Pamiętaj, że lód jest bardzo dobrym izolatorem ciepła. Jak blisko pod powierzchnią ziemi zrobi się lodowa płytka, to to, co jest głębiej, będzie miało temperaturę względnie stałą. Bazujesz na bardzo dużym cieple włąściwym wody.
Uważam, że z tym styropianem w tych konkretnych, opisanych warunkach można, ale nie trzeba.
Teraz pozostaje problem - jak dobrać się skutecznie do tego niskotemperaturowego ciepła, jakim już dysponujesz. Potrzebna będzie naprawdę duża powierzchnia wymiany ciepła. 
Sprawność wymiany zależy od gradientu temperatur, a ten np. od intensywności przepływu. Dąż do maksymalizowania przepływu i/lub maksymalizowania powierzchni wymiany.
Jeżeli możesz, to wrzuć jakieś fotki. Wszyscy jesteśmy ciekawi.
Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## Krupiarz

Witam, 

Dzięi za odpowiedź. 
Z tymi fotkami to będzie problem. 
Na pewno mam fotki samego wykopu zaraz po wykopaniu. Potem zrobiłem sobie przerwę i mi się trochę poobsypywało, w międzyczasie awarii uległ aparat  ::-(: 

Następnie zapodałem pompę Grudfosa i wypompwałem niezły basen, wybrałem to co się obsypało tak, by osiągnąć głębokość ok. 1,5-1,6 m i ułożyłem kręgi. Nie powiem, najrówniej nie wyszły, bo rura twarda i brodziłem cały czas w wodzie, co jakiś czas odpalałem pompę i wypompowywałem wodę by się nie utopić  :Smile: . Rozłożony zwój do zwoja skręcałem drutem i do przodu. Wyszedłem z założenia, że nikt z tego strzelał nie będzie, a rura zakopana tak głęboko, w takiej ilości zrobi swoje. 

Kupiłem rurę w kręgu 200 m. i wrzuciłem toto do wykopu. Nie rozwijałem kręgów do prostego odcinka tylko ich po prostu wyciągałem z krążka i po zwoju układałem przesówając się spiralą naprzód. Zważywszy na warunki nie było to łatwe zajęcie. 

Robiłem to w sobotę do nocy, a dziś rano znów w wykopie jest sporo wody. 
W zasadzie to rurki prawie przysypałem (by ich woda nie podmyła), a to co nie przysypałem to zakryła woda  ::-(: , tak więc z fotkami bedzie ciężko. 

Jeszcze jedno: od spodu mam glinę/ił. Same rurki od góry przysypałem piaskiem. A potem to koparka wsypie co będzie (zmieszane glina ił i piach). Pomyślałem, że rura w piasku będzie lepiej się ogrzewała od wody i piach będzie lepiej przewodził ciepło niż glina czy ił. Mam nadzieję, że dobrze zrobiłem. 
A cha rurki do domu wpuściłem nad ławą fundamentową w rurze zostawionej wcześniej pod GWC żwirowe. Przejście od wykopu do domu puściłem w otulinie. 

Z tym odzyskiem ciepła to się muszę jeszcze zastanowić. Zgadzam się z tym co piszesz(maksymalizowanie przepływu lub pow. wymiany), ale jeszcze nie wiem jak to zrobić.

Jeżeli kogoś interesuje, to koszty jakie poniosłem to:
1. 200 PLN - wykopanie dużego dołu (ale koparkowy Mariusz wie za co pieniądze bierze i jak operować wszystkimi koparkowymi drążkami). 
2. 600 PLN  - 200 m rury fi 32. 
3. max 80 PLN - zakopanie. 
Razem ok. 900 PLN. 

Do tego dojdzie koszt wymiennika, pomp i sterowania. 

Styropian kosztowałby ok. 700 PLN, co znacznie zwiększa koszt inwestycji, dlatego się nad nim zastanawiam. Skoro piszesz że wiele nie zmieni, to chyba go nie dam.

Wiem że sprawność będzie zależała od pow. wymiany, ale na twoje oko, jaką temperaturę pow. jestem w stanie uzyskać z czegoś takiego na wyjściu  przy "dołożeniu należytej staranności" przy konstrułowaniu wymiennika. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## wicekK

Witam ponownie w temacie - ostatnio miałem sporo biegania ale temat śledzę .
Krupiarz - tak trzymaj .
W kwestii wymiennika chyba mogę Ci pomóc .
Znalazłem firmę JUWENT w której są w stanie zaprojektować i wykonać wymiennik na określone parametry ( według wstępnego rozeznania może kosztować 500-800 zł) .
Jest na trasie pruszkowskiej - bodajże w Michałowicach firma handlujaca sprzętem chłodniczym .
Rozmawiałem z właścicielem i wydaje mi się że wymiennik (u nich nazywa się to skraplacz) do naszych potrzeb można u niego kupić za 200-300 zł .
Ja zamierzam zbudować wodny oparty na wymienniku ze studnią .
U tego gościa w Michałowicach można dobrać nowe i z demobilu chłodnice - głównie freonowe , ale są też do glikolu czy wody .
Ceny-wydaje mi się dość niskie .
Jeżeli będziesz zainteresowany to daj znać - podjadę , wezmę namiary Ci podeślę .

----------


## adam_mk

Witam
Wymiennik o właściwej wydajności (rozumianej jako spełniający założenia przy -20stC na dworze) musi mieć dużą powierzchnię wymiany przy stosunkowo krótkiej drodze obiegu płynu wewnątrz. Właśnie taki na moje zapytanie obliczyli specjaliści z "Juwentu" w Rykach. Wycenili go na 1600zł netto a ja uważam, że warto za tę cenę go kupić. To cena "pierwszego kontaktu" i jeszcze nie negocjowana. 6 rzędowy, lamelkowy, dla nich jest typowy, wytwarzany wielkoseryjnie (adaptacja to sposób łączenia sekcji). Domową metodą takiego się nie skleci.
Na nasze szczęście, w znakomitej większości czasu sezonu grzewczego temperatury na zewnątrz oscylują około -5stC. Tak jak ostatnio, -26stC to bywa rzadko i krótko. Wykonanie dolnego źródła o sporej wydajności (jakie masz) i zastosowanie sprawnego wymiennika spowoduje, że jeżeli na dworze temperatura spadnie poniżej +5stC i załączy się obieg glikolowy, to na wylocie GWC będzie nieomalże stała temperatura +6 do +7stC. Początkowo potężna grzałka (dolne źródło) będzie musiała uzupełnić w strudze zasysanej jedynie ze 2 - 3 stC. Ze spadkiem temperatury zewnętrznej obciążenie źródła będzie rosło, tak jak oddawana moc, ale przy sporym zapasie wydajności zmian rażących w temperaturze powietrza za urządzeniem nie zauważysz. Zacznie "siadać" przy bardzo dużych mrozach, takich jak założone obliczeniowe -20. Przy -30 może na wylocie być już około -1stC. To oznacza, że "energożerność" strugi powietrza jest równoważna lub nieco większa od wydajności źródła i sprawności przemiany. Może być też tak, że niedoszacowaliśmy jego mocy (geologia terenu pomaga) i  efekt obniżenia temperatury wylotu nie wystąpi. Tu jedynie doświadczenie i obserwacja coś może powiedzieć.
Dla rur leżących w wodzie przyjęcie 35W/mb jest uzasadnioną, ale ostrożną wartością. Prawdopodobnie będzie więcej, ale tyle, to z kamienną pewnością. Spotkałem szacunki na poziomie 60W/mb.
O tym, jak urządzenie się sprawuje może powiedzieć temperatura płynu powracającego pod ziemię porównana z temperaturą strugi powietrza za urządzeniem. Sprawność będzie widoczna "wprost".
Temperatury powietrza powinny być dodatnie, a w większości czasu oscylować około +6stC.
Pozdrawiam Adam M.

wicekK
Wrzuciłeś posta, jak ja pisałem swojego. Pomysł masz bardzo dobry. Skraplacz da się tak połączyć, żeby zadziałał. Trzeba tylko przejść z układu szeregowego na równoległy, co każdy chłodniarz zrobi, ale bardzo nawydziwia "bo tak to nie pójdzie i chłodzić nie bedzie"
A. M.

----------


## wicekK

W tych egzemplarzach oglądanych były 4,5 i chyba nawet 6 rzędowe .
Mało tego - niektóre miały sekcje połączone równolegle - gotowe do naszych potrzeb , wlot > tak na oko fi 15 .
A napisz Adamie więcej szczegółów o tym wymienniku policzonym w Rykach - powierzchnia , średnica zasilania , prędkość przepływy cieczy itp(tydzień temu zgłosiłem zainteresowanie i jak na razie cisza - ale mam ich przedstawicielstwo 2-3 km od obecnego miejsca zamieszkania więc mogę trochę och ponachodzić ) .
Myślę że nawet 1,5 kzł za dobrze zaprojektowany wymiennik warto dać .

----------


## Krupiarz

Witam, 

Dzięki Panowie, 
Wicek, temat będziemy ciągnąć, bo jak się powiedziało A to trzeba będzie powiedzieć B. Pytanie tylko: kiedy. Póki co do zimy coraz bliżej, a jeszcze chcę zrobić elewację, G-K, wylewki, odpalić ogrzewanie .... . 
Dlatego dziś koparkowy mi dziurę zasypie i na moment zmniejszam intensywność zainteresowania GWC. 
Ale jeżeli masz blisko do kogoś kto się zajmuje chłodnicami to bierz namiary i kontynuuj rozmowy. Rozmawiając o cenach możesz rozmawiać o dwóch sztukach. Mi swoją drogą namiary możesz podesłać.  Jeżeli ceny byłyby rozsądne to w to wchodzę. Jeżeli udałoby się załatwić jakąś w miarę chłodnicę z demobilu to jeszcze lepiej. 

Z tego co Adam pisze, to widzę, że w moich warunkach GWC będzie działał nie gorzej niż żwirowiec  :Smile:  co mnie niezmiernie cieszy. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Graczyk

> Witam, 
> 
> Dzięki Panowie, 
> Wicek, temat będziemy ciągnąć, bo jak się powiedziało A to trzeba będzie powiedzieć B. Pytanie tylko: kiedy. Póki co do zimy coraz bliżej, a jeszcze chcę zrobić elewację, G-K, wylewki, odpalić ogrzewanie .... . 
> Dlatego dziś koparkowy mi dziurę zasypie i na moment zmniejszam intensywność zainteresowania GWC. 
> Ale jeżeli masz blisko do kogoś kto się zajmuje chłodnicami to bierz namiary i kontynuuj rozmowy. Rozmawiając o cenach możesz rozmawiać o dwóch sztukach. Mi swoją drogą namiary możesz podesłać.  Jeżeli ceny byłyby rozsądne to w to wchodzę. Jeżeli udałoby się załatwić jakąś w miarę chłodnicę z demobilu to jeszcze lepiej. 
> 
> Z tego co Adam pisze, to widzę, że w moich warunkach GWC będzie działał nie gorzej niż żwirowiec  co mnie niezmiernie cieszy. 
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Anie boisz się tego zasypywania przez koparkę że Ci te rurki pozgniata. Ja w tym tygodniu robię też wodnego i własnie to mnie zastanawia. Jak to zasypać aby na przecięciu kręgów nie zgnieść rurek. Koniecznie daj zdjęcia. Mój wodny będzie na głębokości jakiś 1,2-1,4 m dodatkowo wyizolowany warstwą styro (5 cm.) na głębokości ok 0,6m.

----------


## Krupiarz

Ja ostatecznie styropianu nie daję. 
Średnio mam to zakopane jak powiedziałem ok. 1,5m (czasami 1,6-1,4).
Jeżeli chodzi o styropian, to dawanie pojedynczego 5 cm nie ma sensu. Jeżeli już to 2x5 na przekładkę i moim zdaniem w miarę nisko tak by się nie połamał jak grunt będzie osiadał. 

Jeżeli chodzi o zasypywanie, to praktycznie same rury zasypałem ręcznie łopatką, w niektórych miejscach nawet 30-40 cm. W paru miejscach prześwitują jeszcze rurki, ale tam teraz naszło wody i sobie pływają. W ogóle to u mnie w dole jest basen, więc piach sam się ułożył/ułoży wokół rurek. 
W tych miejscach powiem koparkowemu by wysypał piach z łyżki. 
Będzie ok. 
Zdjęć nie mam bo aparat kaput. Nie przeżył upadku. Muszę go oddać do naprawy. 
Niestety. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Graczyk

Hmmm... masz rację w kwestji połamania ale kładzenie na przekładkę w moim przypadku nie jest wskazane. To zatrzyma wodę opadową i pogorszy sprawność instalacji. Dodatkowo moje gliny i iły ulegałyby przesuszaniu a do tego nie mogę dopuścić. Moim zdaniem lepiej aby się pokruszył bo i tak częściowo wyizoluje.

----------


## Krupiarz

Ja tam mam wody dość. Wydaje mi się, że w twoim przypadku (w każdym przypadku) woda pod takie GWC podejdzie z boków, lub ujście sobie znajdzie, nawet przez dwie warstwy styropianu. 

Adam przekonał mnie, że styropian niewiele da. Praktycznie moje rurki będą cały czas w wodzie podskórnej. 
A jeżeli chodzi o uciekanie ciepła to tak jak powiedział Adam, jak od góry złapie mróz, kilkadziesiąt centymetrów, to ciepło z głębokości 1,5 m nie powinno zbytnio uchodzić tj. styropian w niewielkim stopniu zmieniłby sytuację (może się mylę).

Pozdrawiam

----------


## adam_mk

Witam
Właśnie zauważyłem, że czasem doradzam kładzenie styropiany a czasem nie. Przeanalizowałem problem ponownie i wyszło tak. Za każdym razem, jak rozmawiamy o zasadach, to wychodzi, żeby dawać. Potem następują uściślenia i wtedy wychodzi, że nie.
Jeżeli jest płytka woda na nieprzepuszczalnej warstwie glinki, iłów tak z 1.2m ppt i nad tym piach (częste) to możliwość przemarzania jest spora a wody, choć płytko, to nie za dużo, za to stale! Wtedy dawać, bo nigdy w wodzie nie będzie leżał na głębokości 0.7m i swoją robotę zrobi.
Bywa, że woda "po prostu jest" i to stale i już na 0.7m. Styropian kładziony w wodę nie da nic. Kładziony tak 0.3m ppt też niewiele. Wtedy bym nie dawał. Lód, który wtedy powstanie jest dobrym izolatorem i załatwi sprawę.
Każda dżdżownica to wie od dziecka!  :Lol:  
Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## Graczyk

No własnie Adamie za Twoją radą dam 5 cm warstwę styro na głebokości 0.6 m ppt.

----------


## Krupiarz

No to teraz sam już nie wiem co mam robić.

Obecnie lustro wody mam na głębokości ok. 1 - 1,1 m. Tak się chyba utrzyma do zimy i przez zimę. Z wiosny będzie mniej, myślę, że nawet ok. 0,7-0,6 m (no ale to bedzie już po mrozach). Rura leży głęboko, na warstwie gliny/iłu.
Może dać ten styropian na głębokości ok. 0,7 m. W okresie mrozów w wodzie leżeć nie powinien. 

Tylko pytanie brzmi czy w ogóle i jak skutecznie będzie to oddziaływało na rurę która będzie zakopana 80 cm głębiej i leży w piachu z wodą?? 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## sSiwy12

Może głupie pytanie. Czy w tym przypadku styropian nie spowolni "regenerację złoża"?

----------


## adam_mk

Ułożenie styropianu w miejscu stale mokrym, zalanym, spowoduje, że woda zacznie migrować. Ruszy konwekcja bo idealnej szczelności jak w glince w takim układzie się nie uzyska. Ułożenie styropianu w warstwie ziemi ponad wodą gruntową termodynamicznie przesunie go tak z metr do półtora wgłąb, co tylko poprawi parametry wymiennika.
Regeneracja latem będzie bardzo bogata i wydajna , jak zastosujemy GWC do klimatyzacji, a na to zasadzają się tu wszyscy. Sporo ciepła trzeba będzie zostawić pod glebą, co rozwiązuje problem poruszony.
Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## wicekK

Ja kwestię stosowania styropianu widzę tak :
-Jeżeli rurki kładziemy ponad 0,5 m pod poziomem przemarzania > styropian nic nie da zimą .Latem , jezeli teren jest nasłoneczniony , może trochę izolować od nagrzewania ( choć na głębokości 1,5 m , przy wysokoch wodach gruntowych to właśnie ta woda decyduje o temperaturze złoża )
-Jeżeli rurki zakopujemy na granicy przemarzania - styropian jest wskazany > w tym przypadku nie pozwala przeniknąć niskim temperaturom w głąb . Latem też izoluje od ciepła słonecznego .
I tak każdy , w zależności od rodzaju gruntu , głębokości zakopania rurek , powinien sam ocenić czy warto .
Jedno jest pewne > warstwa styropianu nie zaszkodzi - tylko czy warto ponosić ten dodatkowy koszt ?

Krupiarz - jak będę przejeżdżał to wezmę wizytówkę od tego gościa z używanym sprzętem chłodniczym . A gdybyś jechał trasą na Pruszków to on mieści się na wysokości stacji paliwowej przy ul Bodycha - po lewej stronie Alej .
Równie dobrze możemy kiedyś się spotkać i tam podjechać , a przy okazji pogadać .

Nadal czekam na szczegóły chłodnicy jaką policzyli Adamowi .

----------


## Krupiarz

Wicek - zgadzam się z tobą w 100%. 
Przemyślałem sprawę i też mi się wydaje, że jak rurki są głęboko i jeszcze w wodzie, to nie ma sensu dawanie styropianu. Jak powiedziałeś - zaszczkodzić nie zaszkodzi, ale efekt będzie mały lub prawie żaden. 

Wczoraj przyjechał pan koparkowy i mi prawie wykop zasypał. Prawie, bo część nie wiedzieć czemu zostawił (pod moją nieobecność). 
Styropianu nie dawałem.  
Zobaczymy jak to będzie działało (nie przekonam się już jak będzie działało ze styropianem) 
Rada dla tych którzy mają podobne warunki: Lepiej dać 100 PLN więcej za koparke by wykopała głębszy dół i później go zasypała, niż ok. 700 za styropian  :wink: . 
Weź te namiary i pogadaj z facecikami. 
Kiedyś możemy się spotkać, ale na chwilę obecną jest to mało realne (muszę założyć alarm, bo spanie na działce i pilnowanie dobytku już mnie zmęczyło). 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## wicekK

No tak - zwłaszcza że noce chłodniejsze i mury jeszcze wilgotne .
Sprawdź czy po zasypaniu masz drożne rurki - choćby sprężonym powietrzem > tak aby potem nie było niespodzianek .
A tak w kwestii formalnej - czu ty Krupiarz zdecydowałeś już jaki reku będziesz miał . Czy w trakcie budowy przewidziałeś miejsce na kanały ?
Ja u siebie kazałem saprojektować .
Będę miał kawałek piwniczki i tam będzie kotłownia i reku i poziome rozprowadzenie instalacji .
A ostatnio doszliśmy z żoną do wniosku że rurki do centralnego odkurzacza też sobie zamurujemy w ściany > wydatek niewielki a jak mnie będzie na niego stać to będzie jak znalazł bez kucia i dodatkowych kombinacji .

----------


## Krupiarz

Ja reku nie robię. 
Po prostu robię tylko rozprowadzenie świeżego powietrza po pomieszczeniach (i to jest jeszcze przede mną ;-()

Dom będę ogrzewał ekogroszkiem (a więc relatywnie tanio), będzie dobrze ocieplony, zyski z reku byłyby niewielkie (jeżeli w ogóle). 
Rurki do centralnego zamontowałem. 3 gniazda,2 szufelki. 
Koszt niewielki <1000 PLN z robocizną (60 zł/punkt). Potem dokupię resztę. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## wicekK

Krupiarz - podaj mi swego maila to wyślę Ci zdjęcia tych chłodnic - wpadłem tam dziś , pstryknąłem telefonem 4 fotki > a że się spieszyłem zapomniałem o wizytówce .
Te chłodnice są nowe , mają wlotu około fi 12-15 mm (tak na oko) , sa 4-rzędowe , rozstaw lameli (znowu na oko) około 2-3 mm i ich cena 300-400 zł brutto !! Zważywszy na cenę  , do naszych zastosowań można by zastosować 2 szt jedna za drugą z równoległym zasilaniem z wymiennika gruntowego .

----------


## wicekK

Zgrałem te fotki z aparatu - wyszły kiepskie ale jedną dla przykładu załączam 
Facet ma takiego sprzętu sporo i ceny to kilka pojedyńczych setek zł
Ten egzemplarz kosztuje niecałe 300 zł brutto
Umieściłem zdjęcia w fotosiku i oto są

----------


## Graczyk

Fotki coś sie nie ładują  ::-(:

----------


## wicekK

> Fotki coś sie nie ładują


Może to wina miejsca > pierwszy raż umieściłem coś na www.wrzuta .
Ale kliknięcie prawą myszą na prostokącik-właściwości pokazuje właściwy skrót do obrazka .Zdarzało mi się już widzieć na forum takie kwadraciki zamiast zdjęć - innym razem było ok .

----------


## Aleksander Bogucki

Witam 

podciagam watek
Jestem zainteresowany GWC wodnym 1
Poziom wod gruntowych mam zmienny do 1,2 mi na 1m zaczyna sie glina
wiec mysle ze wykopie dziure na 1.5-2m co da 1m w glinie uloze 200m rury. i zasypie 0.5m piaskiem. Jak woda naplynie do glinianej dziury to bedzie w niej stala i mam nadzieje ze wymiana ciepla bedzie ok (nie wiem czy jest sens jeszcze klasc styropia.

Co do drugiej strony takiego GWc - nagrzewnicy to Jabko wspominal ze razem z Adamem stworzyli schemat takiego GWC, niestety nie doszukalem sie go na forum. Moglbym prosic Adama lub Jabko o wyslanie go na priva.

Poniewaz jak piszecie nagrzewnica powinna byc dluga - wspominaliscie ze nawet z 6 segmentow Juwentu to Czy przy duzych mrozach wlot nagrzewnicy (pierwszy stopien od czerpnie) nie bedzie sie szronil i zamarzal. doplyw glikolu do nagrzenicy dajemy od przodu czerpni czy reku? Jaka pompa powinna byc aby te 200 m w ziemi i z 50 w domu cyrkulowac?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## msobanie

Witam,
Pierwszy stopien (ani zaden inny) na pewno nie bedzie szronil, bo bedziemy podwyzszac temperature, nie obnizac.
Cala nagrzewnica przed reku, za filtrem (siatka) na owady.
Jaka pompa? Nie wiem, ale bede sledzil temat.
Pozdrawiam
Mirek

----------


## Graczyk

Pierwszy etap budowy macie w mim dzienniku.

----------


## msobanie

Witam,
Graczyk, co to byly za rury (material) i ile kosztowaly?
Ile kasy skonsumowala koparka?
Pozdrawiam
Mirek

----------


## Graczyk

Rury byłe PE fi32 x2.0 czyli niemal jak do wody tylko o niższym ciśnieniu roboczym. Ja kupiłem za 370 zł /200 mb. Koparka troszkę zjadła ale ja mam ciężki grunt i nieszło tak łatwo. kopanie i zasypywanie jakieś 6 h. roboty przy wykopie ok 15x2,5x1,6 to są wymiary mniejwiecej bo jak sie wybrało to niemierzyłem. TO nie apteka.  :Smile: 
Do tego jeszcze musisz doliczyć jedną wywrotkę piasku około 12t. za 250 zł.
No i jeszcze masa własnej pracy przy rozsypywaniu tego piasku.

----------


## jabko

miszczu   :ohmy:  
Wszyćko piknie tylko po co ten piasek. Piasek to malutki kamyczki a miedzy nimi powietrze.
Do lepszej wymiany ciepła potrzebujemy ziemi, gliny.
A raczej nie możesz zakładać że będzie to cały czas zalane bo w zimie w straszliwe mrozy jest raczej bardzo sucho.

Ale nie jest źle.

Aleksander schemat w którymś temacie wrzucał adam, potem wątki były przenoszone i teraz chyba jest w dziale "zrób to sam".
Schemat jest bardzo prosty. Rurka zakopana podłączona do nagrzewnicy. W obiegu pompka i dodajmy rozrzutnie filtr. To stanowi twój układ zamknięty.
Oczywiście możesz montować zbiornik żeby uzyskać ciśnienie albo dopełnić układ wodą z sieci przez zawór to spokojnie 1bar osiągniesz.
Nagrzewnice będzie wyżej niżrurki więc w na króćcu daj odpowietrznik (ręczny).
Drugi układ to czerpnia powietrza z zewnątrz poprzez nagrzewnicę aż do reku.
Od reku to już normalne rozprowadzenie reku (do poczytania i przemyślenia ze stron producentów reku)
Generalnie żadne cudo   :Lol:

----------


## Graczyk

*jabko* piaseczek poto aby się nie zgniotły rury. Zastanawiałem się nad tym ale wszelkie wątpliwości rozwiały same rurki w wykopie. Pojedynczą rurkę ciężko zgnieść ale te rurki na dnie wykopu się krzyżują, jedne wiszą w powietrzu inne leżą na dwóch innych itd.   :smile:  Jak to zobaczyłem to swierdziłem, że moje kawały gliny jak nic pozgniatają te rurki więc po konsultacji z *adam_k* zasypałem je piaskiem.   :big grin:  I powiem Ci, że się specjalnie przyglądałem zasypywaniu i bez piasku nie da rady bez zgnieceń.
Niestety zasypanie piaskiem kosztowało mnie masę roboty bo całość musiłem ręcznie dostarczyć na dno wykopu.  :Lol:

----------


## Aleksander Bogucki

Witam
Ja w tej chwili kończę stan 0 i niestety miejsce pod wymienik zajmują hałdy humusu i gliny więc część podziemną będę robił latem jak rozrzucę po działce nadmiar humusu natomiast na zimę zaplanowałem sobie zgłębienie tematu nagrzewnicy. 
Spraw montażowych i konstrukcyjnych, jak obudowa, dolot wylot, filtry to się nie boje natomiast sprawy hydrauliczne, przepływy, wydajności itp. To co innego. Jak będę miał odpowiednie klocki to je poskładam, wiec poniżej kilka uwag do skomentowania.

W jednym z postów Adam pisał że odpowiednia nagrzewnica Juwentu (6 stopniowa lamelowa) została dobrana na następujące parametry wlot -20C, wylot +5C, wlot glikolu +8C dla ok. 5m/s przepływu dla ok. 500m3/godz. i wymiarach 600x750.

1. Czy można zmniejszyć przekrój nagrzewnicy bo trochę ta nagrzewnica wielka (na strychu nie mam za wiele miejsca) rozumiem ze zmniejszenie przekroju na Np 500x500 przy jednoczesnym dołożeniu 1-2 stopni da taka sama wydajność cieplna ale znacznie większe prędkości przepływu a co za tym idzie hałas.
2. Jaki powinien być przepływ glikolu przez nagrzewnice w m3/h
3. Ponieważ reku i nagrzewnica ma być na strychu (eliminuje to konieczność prowadzenia rur 200 na strych) więc powstaje dość duża wysokość podnoszenia pompy jakieś H=8m od wymiennika w gruncie do strychu. Jak wiadomo im większe H tym mniejsza wydajność a co za tym idzie większa pompa i większe koszty za prąd.
4. Czy może to być zwykła pompa obiegowa do c.o. (wyczytałem ze typowe pompy c.o. mogą tłoczyć roztwory glikolu o stężeniu max 20% - cena pomp nierdzewnych znacząco wzrasta) I jakie powinno być min. stężenie glikolu i jaka cena z 1 litr.
5. Czy pompa powinna mieć regulacje obrotów.

Na razie tyle, ale niedługo pewnie pojawi się więcej wątpliwości

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Sgt.Highway

> 3. Ponieważ reku i nagrzewnica ma być na strychu (eliminuje to konieczność prowadzenia rur 200 na strych) więc powstaje dość duża wysokość podnoszenia pompy jakieś H=8m od wymiennika w gruncie do strychu. Jak wiadomo im większe H tym mniejsza wydajność a co za tym idzie większa pompa i większe koszty za prąd.



Witam!

Jeśli chodzi o wysokość podnoszenia to nie będzie miała ona znaczenia, gdy układ będzie odpowiednio odpowietrzony i oczywiście szczelny (musi być z założenia). Owszem - musimy podnieść glikol na wyskość np. 8m, ale jednocześnie taki sam słup glikolu na wyjściu układu "ciągnie" go w dół z powrotem do ziemi, zatem pompa będzie musiała jedynie pokonywać opory przepływu w rurze+nagrzewnicy.

Pozdrawiam,

Tomek

----------


## gosciu01

Lepiej stosować gotowe płyny typu Borygo do napełnienia omawianego tu wymiennika "woda/powietrze", czy też można samemu przygotować np. 15% roztwór glikolu z wodą destylowaną ?

Wyszłoby sporo taniej.
Co o tym myślicie ?

----------


## gosciu01

> 1. Czy można zmniejszyć przekrój nagrzewnicy bo trochę ta nagrzewnica wielka (na strychu nie mam za wiele miejsca) rozumiem ze zmniejszenie przekroju na Np 500x500 przy jednoczesnym dołożeniu 1-2 stopni da taka sama wydajność cieplna ale znacznie większe prędkości przepływu a co za tym idzie hałas.
> 2. Jaki powinien być przepływ glikolu przez nagrzewnice w m3/h
> 3. Ponieważ reku i nagrzewnica ma być na strychu (eliminuje to konieczność prowadzenia rur 200 na strych) więc powstaje dość duża wysokość podnoszenia pompy jakieś H=8m od wymiennika w gruncie do strychu. Jak wiadomo im większe H tym mniejsza wydajność a co za tym idzie większa pompa i większe koszty za prąd.
> 4. Czy może to być zwykła pompa obiegowa do c.o. (wyczytałem ze typowe pompy c.o. mogą tłoczyć roztwory glikolu o stężeniu max 20% - cena pomp nierdzewnych znacząco wzrasta) I jakie powinno być min. stężenie glikolu i jaka cena z 1 litr.
> 5. Czy pompa powinna mieć regulacje obrotów.
> 
> Na razie tyle, ale niedługo pewnie pojawi się więcej wątpliwości
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Z tego co sobie policzyłem ...

Ad1
raczej nie, gdyż albo zbyt szybko wychłodzisz DZ ( nie nadąży z ciepełkiem ), albo temp. powietrza nie ogrzeje Ci się do 5C.

Ad2.
wychodzi mi ok. 1m3/h

Ad3.
nie ciągnij tam wymiennika, ani glikolu, ale podciagnij tylko rurę z powietrzem, ten czynnik łatwiej się transportuje,

Ad4.
Sądzę, że ta ( PCO 25/4 z Leszna ) byłaby dobra, ale nie do Twoich 8m podnoszenia, tylko gdzieś w piwnicy, kotłowni ... nie jestem fachowcem ...

np. tu :
http://idg.allegro.pl/show_item.php?item=134899717

lub mocniejsza :

http://www.praca.totu.pl/cena/310125...-pco-25-nowosc

producent pisze, że pracuje z roztworem do 30% glikolu.

----------


## Tinus i Linka

A co z rurowcem ?
Czy wlot powietrza może być tylko w jednym miejscu czy raczej rozdzielić to na kilka dziurek ? W sumie na dole mam tylko saloon i kuchnie więc mogę od biedy rozbić to na 3 otworki. 
Byl o tym mowa ale powiem szczerze że nie za bardzo kumam.
Poprosze o tłumaczenie "jak chłop krowie na miedzy"
 :Biggrin: 
Dzięki wielkie - bo temat zaczął mnie pasjonować.
Chcę zrobić rurowca na 1.5 m i długości koło 50m metrów. Zwykła PCVka (chyba że coś tańszego znajdę)
Taki niezobowiązujący nawiew cipłego (zima)/ zimnego (lato) powietrza.
Dzięki

----------


## j-j

Witam, jestem tu pierwszy raz, zarażony rekuperacją i GWC.
Sorki za odświeżanie ale jest tak dużo o GWC że nie chciałem podpadać i zakładać nowego wątku  :smile: .
Mam pytania w  związku z GWC. Myślę o żwirowym ale:
1. Mam sąsiada piekarza który pali byle g.... i jest pełno sadzy wszędzie, czy to może mieć wpływ na funkcjonmowanie GWC z rekuperatorem?? I gdzie mogę takiego kolesia zgłosić i czy to ma sens?
2. Czy latem powietrze z rekuperatora i wymiennika nie jest bardziej suche niż normalnie??
3. Czytałem jak przyjmować poj. żwiru ale chciałem jeszcze zapytać z jakiego wzoru to się wylicza?

pzdr

----------


## adam_mk

Witaj
Nie wiem, gdzie go można zgłosić. Sadza ma taki wpływ, że trzeba będzie częściej wymieniać filtr (tę szmatkę) na czerpni naściennej. Dla GWC znaczenia to nie ma.
Latem powietrze jest bardziej suche, ale to normalne, bo jest zimniejsze po przejściu przez GWC.
Nie ma jednoznacznego wzoru na takie wyliczenia. Zbyt wiele tu zmiennych. Są tylko obserwacje praktyczne i fizyka. Dobra też jest logika i statystyka znanych przypadków.
Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## j-j

dzięki bardzo za odp.
jeszcze dodam:
1. Czyli nie będzie się nic dzialo ze złożem żwirowym GWC, sadza nie będzie na niego wpływała jakoś destrukcyjnie I czy na czerpni do GWC też jest filtr i musiałbym go też częściej czyścić?
2. Czy filtr w instalacji wentylacji mechanicznej w domu nie odczuje sadzy? Zostanie ona na na filtrach w czerpniach?
3. Czy wysuszenie powietrza jets tak duże że może wpływać np. na jakieś dolegliwoći z górnymi drogami oddechowymi?

pzdr

----------


## adam_mk

Nie mam pewności. Wydaje mi się jednak, że to krok ryzykowny. Gruz jest nieregularny, z żwir płukany jest obły. A jak ten gruz się "dobrze" ułoży i pozamyka te potrzebne wolne przestrzenie w złożu? Opory mogą wzrosnąć.
Ale, podkreślam, nie mam tu żadnego doświadczenia.
10 lat w skali geologicznej to nawet nie mgnienie oka. Jak z chemią takiego złoża to też nie wiem. Tu trzeba by jakiegoś "gruzoznawcy".
Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Jeżeli to kawałki wypalanej ceramiki, to jestem trochę spokojniejszy  :Lol:  
Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## qwert

WItam,  chyba juz przeczytałem wszystko o gwc i reku. czas na indywidualną analizę, ze szczególną prośbą do Adama.

Buduję dom na stoku, 9st nachylenia., kierynek Pd-Wsch. 

Warunki geologiczne kiepskie. Rumosz, czyli glina zmieszana z łupkiem po zjechaniu góry jakieś kilka tyś lat temu- takie ciasto z rodzynkami.

Mała gęstość gruntu i jego jednorodność (geotechnik nie dokopał się do skały) powoduje, że dom musi być na płycie.

Do tego niski poziom wody, tzn, na tych 5 m sucho jak pieprz.

Gwc chcę usadowić pod płytą, ewentualnie wokół domu, korzystając z dziury pod fundament. kopiemy głęboko, bo dom podpiwniczony.

tu jest projekt:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic.php?t=88737

Na pomysł kopania pod płytą architekt kręci nosem, bo nie chce dodatkowo "spulchniać" podłoża.

pozostaje chyba GWC rurowy, wokół domu. Działki jest chyba dość,bo 40x40m, dom w górnej części, można uzyskałć łatwo spadek (9st kątowych).

Z tego co czytałem to gwc żwirowy odpada, bo sucho i tzeba by zraszać a z wodą może być kłopot.

chyba że się mylę.

Architekt nie widzi możliwości zraszania gwc które idzie wokół funadamentów bo boii sie o wilgoć. Żwirem mogę go sobie obsypać, zawsze to jakiś drenaż, ale wody nie chce tam widzieć.

chyba żeby zrobiś zwirowy w dolnej części działki a potem rurowy już wokół domu. rura szłaby od strony Pd-zach, potem przy Pn-Zach ścianie do "wentylatorni"-tam ma być reku.

W projekcie uwzględniono szyb na rury do wentylacji. 

Czy coś jesce warto dodać, odjąć???

----------


## adam_mk

Nie wiem. Mogę się mylić, ale...
Wielokrotnie spotykałem informacje o sposobach walki z wilgocią w fundamentach polegających na wymianie gruntu na żwir i/lub pospółkę. Bardzo stary, jeszcze Rzymski sposób. I bardzo skuteczny.
Mechanizm działania jest taki, że tworzymy grunt o własnościach ponadkapilarnych. Przestrzenie pomiędzy ziarnami grubego piachu/żwiru wcale nie są w stanie "zassać", ciężkiej przecież, wody.
A jakby tak....
A jakby tak połączyć zalety GWC żwirowego i wymiany gruntu? Budując na płycie da się to osiągnąć w prosty sposób. Kosztów nie szacowałem, ale wydaje mi się, że powalające by nie były.
Kiedyś z kimś rozważaliśmy podobną konstrukcję. Wrzucam szkic. Może warto "zadać zadanie domowe" projektantowi, żeby to policzył? Niech nie opowiada, że się nie da! Są do tego odpowiednie programy inżynierskie. Tylko odpowiednio wstawić dane wejściowe.
Szkic pomysłu:


Zalety:
Kopiemy raz. Dziura i tak głęboka, bo piwnice mają być. Te 0,7m wgłąb wiele tu nie zmieni i w kosztach i w trudności wykonania. Tworzymy prawie "pustą" ale bardzo twardą (nieściśliwą) podstawę płyty, gdzie wody takiej, jak normalnie w gruncie, NIGDY nie będzie. Rośnie więc termoizolacyjność. Uzyskamy wszystkie zalety żwirowego GWC przy zachowaniu nieomalże idealnych proporcji!!! Powierzchnia rzutu domu=powierzchnia złoża.
Budując GWC w taki sposób, eliminujemy konieczność ułożenia styropianu nad żwirem. Mniejszy koszt.

Wady:
Coś trzeba wymyślić, żeby zalewanie płyty nie spowodowało zalania betonem przestrzeni pomiędzy ziarnami żwiru. Może 2 x gruba folia na złożu a pod planowaną płytą?

INNE:
Układ zraszania (wcale nie jest konieczny, opcja) wogóle niczemu tu nie przeszkodzi. Złoże to sito pracujące jednocześnie jako odwodnienie konstrukcji i to wyjątkowo skuteczne!
Warunek konieczny to niski poziom wód gruntowych! Trwale poniżej dna takiego GWC. Zdaje się, że tu jest spełniony.

Zrobisz, albo nie. Wudaje mi się jednak, że takie obliczenie wykonać warto.
Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Ale On i tak stawia na galarecie! Pisał!
Adam M.

----------


## qwert

Dzięki Adamie, Schemat i opis już posłałem do architekta :smile: 

roumiem, że to suche podłoże to zaleta a nie wada???

dlaczego???

przecież wody gruntowe sprzyjają regeneracji złoża?

na schemacie adama wejście gwc do budynku jest od dołu.

czy to ma znaczenie? od dołu czy przez ścianę??

gdybym jednak puscił wzdłóż cian, to wicej/dłużej tej rury by się dało poupychać, było by lepiej.?

----------


## adam_mk

Metry rury to złotówki kosztu. Żwir robi robotę nie rura. Rura to konieczność (i koszt).
Pod ziemią czasem jest woda, czasem nie. Wilgoć jest zawsze. Wilgoć współpracuje. Woda przeszkadza.
Adam M.

----------


## qwert

dłuugość rury nie ma takiego znaczenia?

hm, żwir i kamienie też kosztują, ile tego nasypać?? pod cały budynek? to wyjdzie 100m2 pow budynku na wysokość...????

----------


## adam_mk

0,7m
Zobacz tu: http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...d84d09c2588807
Byłoby około 70m3
Adam M.

----------


## qwert

dzięki, pomęczę trochę, można?

czemu żwir jest lepszy od zwykłej ziemi? 
czy konieczne jest perforowanie rur? jeśli tak, to rozumiem,że je się geowłukniną opatula?

jaka jest pewność ,że nie będzie takie gwc pod domem wyziębiało budynku?

----------


## adam_mk

Męcz. Możesz bardzo, bo wyspany nawet jestem.  :Lol:  
Zadajesz pytania sto razy zadawane!  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Poszukaj Skype: adam_mk
Na biegu wyjaśnimy wszystko.
Nie wyziębi!
Nie otula się!. Otula się cały GWC.
Ziemia to do kwiatków!  :Lol:   Do GWC - żwir!.  :Lol:  
Adam M.

----------


## msobanie

Witam w Nowym Roku!
Widze wszyscy w formie, to myslimy dalej (nad GWC wodnym 1).
Chcialbym zebrac informacje do kupy.
Co potrzeba: podniesc temp jakichs 500 m3/h powietrza od -20 (-30 ???) do, powiedzmy +5
Ile na to potrzeba kW?
Wczesniej mowilismy ze 200 m rury w ziemi, 20 W z kazdego metra.
To daje 4 kW, wystarczy?
Jak szukac odpowiedniej nagrzewnicy? Wszedzie podaja moce przy parametrach 90/70, a my bedziemy mieli ledwo 8 stopni (jak dobrze pojdzie).
Adam namierzyl odpowiednia nagrzewnice w Juwencie, za jakies 1500 PLN, jak dobrze pamietam, gabaryty to 600x600x600 mm, duzo ... zarowno forsy jak i tych mm.
Te gabaryty to jeszcze ujda, ale ta cena?
Trzaby szukac chlodnicy z samochodow, tylko czym sie tu kierowac?
Tymi wymiarami? Trzaby z 6 chlodnic!!!
Czy naprawde az tyle potrzeba?
Mirek

----------


## adam_mk

Żeby to dobrze policzyć, to trzeba by mieć łeb jak dynia!  :Lol:  
Można zastosować skraplacze lamelkowe z układów chłodniczych. Przełączania rurek do jasnego szlagu, bo wszystkie zszaraegowane, a trzeba równoleglić, ale się da. Lepsze od chłodnic. Można dać mniejsze i wydłużyć drogę strugi powietrza. Wyjdzie tunel zamiast skrzynki, ale zadziała.
Adam M.

----------


## wicekK

> Witam w Nowym Roku!
> Widze wszyscy w formie, to myslimy dalej (nad GWC wodnym 1).
> Chcialbym zebrac informacje do kupy.
> Co potrzeba: podniesc temp jakichs 500 m3/h powietrza od -20 (-30 ???) do, powiedzmy +5
> Ile na to potrzeba kW?
> Wczesniej mowilismy ze 200 m rury w ziemi, 20 W z kazdego metra.
> To daje 4 kW, wystarczy?


Pozwoliłem sobie policzyć - aby ogrzć Twoje 500 m3 powietrza potrzeba około 4500 W , to daje 225 m rury .



> Jak szukac odpowiedniej nagrzewnicy? Wszedzie podaja moce przy parametrach 90/70, a my bedziemy mieli ledwo 8 stopni (jak dobrze pojdzie).
> Adam namierzyl odpowiednia nagrzewnice w Juwencie, za jakies 1500 PLN, jak dobrze pamietam, gabaryty to 600x600x600 mm, duzo ... zarowno forsy jak i tych mm.
> Te gabaryty to jeszcze ujda, ale ta cena?
> Trzaby szukac chlodnicy z samochodow, tylko czym sie tu kierowac?
> Tymi wymiarami? Trzaby z 6 chlodnic!!!
> Czy naprawde az tyle potrzeba?
> Mirek


Ja zamierzam wykorzystać 1-2 połączone szeregowo (dla powietrza) gotowe chłodnice .
Pisałem już gdzieś - namierzyłem w Warszawie skład w którym 1 szt kosztuje 200-400 zł , jest 4-rzędowa .

----------


## adam_mk

W "mojej" hurtowni skupują po 60gr/kg. Sprzedają po około 75gr/kg.
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Często TEN towar tam bywa!  :Lol:  
Za co od razu 200-400zł?  :ohmy:  
Adam M.

----------


## wicekK

Te 200-400 to za nówkę sztukę , z kawałkiem obudowy i otworem na silnik - można go zaadoptować na przyłącze do kanału wlotowego .
Wygląda n.p. tak

----------


## wicekK

A jak by do tego postawić dwie - jedna za drugą , to chyba by się nadały .
Oczywiście na składzie są różne wielkości - ta którą zamieściłem mogła by się nadawać .

----------


## adam_mk

Konieczna jest zmiana układu połączeń. Są szeregowe. Powinny być równoległe.Pracujemy na +8 a to niewiele.
Adam M.

----------


## wicekK

> Konieczna jest zmiana układu połączeń. Są szeregowe. Powinny być równoległe.Pracujemy na +8 a to niewiele.
> Adam M.


Sądzisz że każdą rurkę należy zrównoleglić ?

----------


## adam_mk

Niestety, większość.
Palnik i twarde luty.
Adam M.

----------


## qwert

witam, wysłałem Adamie do Ciebie prośbę na skypa.
pzdr.q.

----------


## j-j

A ja mam pytanie takie:
Czy w GWC żwirowym dla małego domku musi być koniecznie instalacja zraszająca??

----------


## adam_mk

Zraszanie to opcja. Wcale nie jest konieczne. Bywa wygodne, zwłaszcza jak złoże jest niewielkie. GWC dobrze i bez niego działa.
Adam M.

----------


## j-j

dzięki.

----------


## gosciu01

> A ja mam pytanie takie:
> Czy w GWC żwirowym dla małego domku musi być koniecznie instalacja zraszająca??


ale czemu pytasz ???

przecież to koszt pomijalny. kilka metrów rury i zawór kulowy   :Roll:  
W full-wypasie z wilgotnościomierzem i elektrozaworem coś ok. 500-600 zł.

----------


## j-j

> Napisał j-j
> 
> A ja mam pytanie takie:
> Czy w GWC żwirowym dla małego domku musi być koniecznie instalacja zraszająca??
> 
> 
> ale czemu pytasz ???
> 
> przecież to koszt pomijalny. kilka metrów rury i zawór kulowy   
> W full-wypasie z wilgotnościomierzem i elektrozaworem coś ok. 500-600 zł.


Nie zależy mi tak na nawilżaniu bo mój młody jest alergikiem na roztocza którym sprzyja bardzo właśnie nawilżanie.

pzdr

----------


## adam_mk

Jakie roztocza?  :ohmy:  
Skąd?  :ohmy:  
W tym przeciągu?  :ohmy:  
O co Ciebie idzie?  :ohmy:  
Adam m.

----------


## j-j

> Jakie roztocza?  
> Skąd?  
> W tym przeciągu?  
> O co Ciebie idzie?  
> Adam m.


Przeciągu? Przy 200-250 m3/h przeciąg?
Na pewno nawilżanie sprzyja rozwojowi roztoczy a mi po przejściach z synem jakoś nie chce się sprawdzać jak to będzie.

----------


## adam_mk

Żeby była pełna jasność: Wcale nie czuję się powołany do oceny czyjegokolwiek postępowania czy podejmowanych decyzji.
Nie namawiam
Nie odradzam.
Staram się rozważać podstawy fizyczne, logiczne i szczegóły techniczne niektórych rozwiązań, dyskutowanych problemów.
Jednym "się opłaca" a innym nie, realizacja taka czy inna.
Staram się kierować wiedzą i logiką.

Były przywoływane tu, na forum, badania sanepidu dokonane na 10 letnim złożu. Jednoznacznie stwierdzono, że nawet po takim czasie nadal, niezmiennie,  działa jako filtr. I to skuteczny.
Roztocza, aby istnieć, muszą mieć "co roztaczać" no i , fakt, wodę.
Sama woda warunkiem koniecznym i wystarczającym nie jest.
Do złoża zasysamy powietrze z otoczenia "takie jakie jest".
Twierdzisz, że jest ono przesycone pyłem z obumarłych organizmów? Pożywką? I to wystarczająco bogatą, aby uruchomić chodowlę roztoczy wszędzie, gdzie znajdzie się bodaj kropla wody?

Zakładam, że żwirowiec powinien być budowany ze żwiru płukanego. Jałowego.

Niezupełnie rozumiem podstawy tych obaw.

Adam M.

----------


## j-j

> Żeby była pełna jasność: Wcale nie czuję się powołany do oceny czyjegokolwiek postępowania czy podejmowanych decyzji.
> Nie namawiam
> Nie odradzam.
> Staram się rozważać podstawy fizyczne, logiczne i szczegóły techniczne niektórych rozwiązań, dyskutowanych problemów.
> Jednym "się opłaca" a innym nie, realizacja taka czy inna.
> Staram się kierować wiedzą i logiką.
> 
> Były przywoływane tu, na forum, badania sanepidu dokonane na 10 letnim złożu. Jednoznacznie stwierdzono, że nawet po takim czasie nadal, niezmiennie,  działa jako filtr. I to skuteczny.
> Roztocza, aby istnieć, muszą mieć "co roztaczać" no i , fakt, wodę.
> ...


Nie czuję się oceniany  :smile: 
Pożywkją jest kurz, zwykły kurz i na kurz (roztocza) właśnie jest uczulony mój młody a kurzu się nie pozbędziemy choćby nie wiem co, a nawilżanie może pomóc w rozwoju.
Mam obawy. Miałem w domu nawilżacz, bo w bloku trochę "suszyło"  po 2 tyg. go wyp.... bo młodemu powyskakiwały krosty i zaczynał się odczuwać efekty nawilżacza.

pzdr

----------


## adam_mk

Znaleźć ekspertyzę sanepidu na forum i dać do poczytania alergologowi.
Zapytać go, co o tym myśli.

Kurz klei się do wilgotnego żwiru na pierwszym metrze złoża. Potem go już nie ma.
Adam M.

----------


## wloczykij

> Jeżeli to tylko woda techniczna, to można takiego "kręgowca" zatrudnić jako zbiornik chłonny deszczówki, z którą i tak coś musimy zrobić.


nie jestem pewien, ale jest chyba przepis, że nie wolno odprowadzać wody deszczowej wprost do studni, ale poza tym to pomysł by wykorzystać studnię kręgową (mam taką i to na 18 kręgów głęboką) jako kondycjoner powietrza wejściowego jest bardzo ciekawy

----------


## adam_mk

Witaj
Są studnie i studnie.
N.p. studnia chłonna. Wcale nie widzę przeciwwskazań do wykonania kręgowej studni chłonnej o głębokości KILKU metrów, jak woda jest stale metr pod trawnikiem. Do studni głębokiej tobym jej nie odprowadzał. Fakt, są pewne zasady, których należy się trzymać. Tu masz pełną rację.  :Lol:  
Wiesz, że deszczówka jest jedną z czystszych wód? 
Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## wloczykij

> Wiesz, że deszczówka jest jedną z czystszych wód?


oj to zależy jaką drogę pokonała z chmur do "ujścia" i w jakich warunkach się "narodziła", bo  jeśli tam w górze będzie sporo tlenków siarki lub azotu, to już u źródła deszczówka się skaża, ale zakładamy, że jesteśmy z dala od taki cywilizacyjnych przypadłości. Deszczówka spada sobie na dachy, chodniki, ziemię i spłukuje te powierzchnie. A mogę one być pokryte poza "zwykłym" kurzem również "mniej przyjaznymi" substancjami. Np jakieś resztki z oprysku sąsiednich upraw, coś co nazwałbym "kurzem drogowym" - chodzi mi o to co produkuje ruchliwa ulica, aż się wymieniać nie chce...   :Confused:  
Ale jeśli ma się szczęście... Zresztą do podlewania można takiej wody używać - i tak jak leje to spada to wszystko na ziemię

----------


## adam_mk

Ale my tu o TWOIM dachu dywagujemy.
Nie o rozwiazywaniu problemów wielkomiejskich.
Adam M.

----------


## artur11

Witam Wszystkich ostatnio sciagnalem program reahau doprojektowania, liczenia sprawnosci i wydajnosci GWC rurowego jest super polecam. Czy ktos wie czy rury Rehau do GWC maja podobne wlasciwosci przenikania ciepla i oporow powietrza jak PCV pomaranczowe ?

----------


## pkm

Z ciekawostek powiem że nowej filharmoni w Olsztynie będzie wykonany wymiennik żwirowy o pow ok.200m2, wygląda to ciekawie.

----------


## wloczykij

adam> dach dachem, ale studnię to mam "zwykłą" 18 kręgów (jeden wystaje nad powierzchnię gruntu) i odkąd jestem właścicielem działki czyli od lutego 2004 studnia ta wyschła raz (na parę dni) w 2006 w czasie tych największych upałów. A jeśli chodzi o grunt to do głębokości około 2 -2,5 m są piaski i sucho - wiem, bo widziałem jak mi kopali pod studnię kanalizacyjną i wodomierzową. Tak myślę o GWC wodnym 3. Nie mam pod ręką projektu ale pamiętam, że kubatura mojej chatki to blisko 700m3. 
I co o tym myślisz?

----------


## adam_mk

Wydaje się, ze jest wykonalne. Jak daleko od domu jest ta studnia? Jaka jest z niej woda? Była badana? Jakie jest jej przeznaczenie? Woda pitna czy techniczna?
Adam M.

----------


## wloczykij

budynek od studni oddalony będzie o jakieś 5m (nie mam jeszcze oficjalnego projektu zagospodarowania działki) wodę ze studni braliśmy do podlewania i do picia (tak jak poprzedni właściciel) ale badana jeszcze nie była. Problemem może być to, że pomieszczenie gospodarcze mam po drugiej stronie domu - z niego do studni pewnie będzie z 15m albo i więcej

----------


## adam_mk

Wygląda na to, ze najpierw trzeba będzie ułożyć tę rurę a potem dopiero robić fundamenty. Jeżeli ta woda ma być wodą techniczną, to reszta jest wiadoma. Jeżeli ma byc też do picia, to trzeba przemyśleć jak na nią wpłynie kontakt z taka dużą ilością powietrza. Będzie stale i mocno napowietrzana. Może jej pomuc, może zaszkodzić. Tu nie mam zdania. Trzeba by kogoś popytać w takim przypadku.
Adam M.

----------


## wloczykij

a mógłbyś mi zaprojektować taki GWC i jeśli tak to za ile, 
a jeśli nie ty, to czy znasz firmę która mogłaby mi zaprojektować cały system wentylacji (reku+gwc)

----------


## pedzelito

Witam!

Poszedłem wczoraj zrobić wycene GWC i Pan zdecydowanie namawia mnie na cos takiego:

Urządzenie jest firmy Rehau z rurami antybakteryjnymi. Ponoc ma lepszą sprawność od innych GWC, lepiej sie instaluje, "zakopuje i zapominam" i wogóle sam miód. Ceny co prawda jeszcze nie mam ale prosze Was o opinie - czy faktycznie jest to takie dobre, a może ktoś z użytkujących taki GWC napisze jak mu sie to "ustrojstwo" sprawuje.

----------


## Jurek_Z

Czy ktoś ma zainstalowany taki wymiennik, nie jest to typowy wymiennik żwirowy, chodzi mi o coś w tym stylu http://www.wymiennikgruntowy.pl/budo...nika,pl,0.html

----------


## artur11

Jesli bedziesz robil GWC rurowy to proponuje go zrobic w ukladzie Tichelmanna tzn rury biegna rownolegle do siebie a co za tym idzie mniejsza jest predkosc przeplywu powietrza, mniejsze opory lepsza wymiana ciepla z gruntem, generalnie same +.

----------


## fido

przeczytałem wątek i mam tylko do dodanie to że widziałem działaające 2 ciekawe gwc
1. rura w rurze - mam dzjęcia
2. ten sam gość zorbił piękny wymiennik - w kalenicy dachu krytego blachą puścił rure która nagrzewa się od przepływającego powietrza pod dachem - z dołu do góru od kontrłat - rura nagrzewa powietrze i wraca do domu nawiewem

proste i skuteczne

----------


## gosciu01

> 2. ten sam gość zorbił piękny wymiennik - w kalenicy dachu krytego blachą puścił rure która nagrzewa się od przepływającego powietrza pod dachem - z dołu do góru od kontrłat - rura nagrzewa powietrze i wraca do domu nawiewem
> 
> proste i skuteczne


pomysł nie nowy, zajmowali się tym uczeni z uczelni w Olsztynie do zastosowań w rolnictwie, a konkretnie do dogrzewania pomieszczeń dla zwierząt.

Interesuje mnie ten sposób pozyskiwania ciepła, prosze o szczegóły, jeśli to mozliwe.

----------


## fido

w sumie to jest prosty układ - prowadzimy okrąg od np pokoju dziennego przez kalenice i powrotnie wracamy do dziennego - wpinamy w to wentylator i ... działa

mam zdjęcia zabudowanego kanału
jak ktoś chce to na priva wyśle

----------


## adrian

> Jesli bedziesz robil GWC rurowy to proponuje go zrobic w ukladzie Tichelmanna tzn rury biegna rownolegle do siebie a co za tym idzie mniejsza jest predkosc przeplywu powietrza, mniejsze opory lepsza wymiana ciepla z gruntem, generalnie same +.


Nie same plusy: dużym minusem jest koszt wielu kształtek, które są potrzebne do złożenia takiej konstrukcji. 
Drugim (mniejszym IMHO) minusem względem układu z długą rurą jest brak możliwości wetknięcia w układ Tichelmanna linki do przeciągnięcia przez rurę czegoś do czyszczenia np kota  :Lol:  
I trzecim minusem jest skomplikowanie wykonania - łatwo puścić koparkę żeby wykopała dłuuugi rów w którym banalnie prosto jest ułożyć rurę ze stałym niewielkim spadkiem (wiem, bo to robiłem). Wydaję mi się, że dużo trudniej/kosztowniej byłoby wykopać  dół  lub układ rowów pod układ Tichelmanna. Trudniej też byłoby zachować spadki.

----------


## romwis

> w sumie to jest prosty układ - prowadzimy okrąg od np pokoju dziennego przez kalenice i powrotnie wracamy do dziennego - wpinamy w to wentylator i ... działa
> 
> mam zdjęcia zabudowanego kanału
> jak ktoś chce to na priva wyśle


fido - intrygujące - b. proszę o zdjęcia na priva

pzdr.
-romwis

----------


## jurand79

Chciałbym podać do dyskusji pewne rozwiązanie. Kombinuję jak tu zrobić GWC w stylu żwirowca ale prawie bez żwiru.
Co powiecie na pomysł ułożenia stosu pustaków (kratówki) z ceramiki (MAXów) - 1m szerokości, 0,5m wysokości, 3-4 m długości tak, aby kanały wewnątrz pustaków przebiegały równolegle z jednej strony na drugą? Po bokach pozostawić można jakieś 30 cm przestrzeni, w której umieszczone będą podziurawione rury doprowadzające/odprowadzające powietrze, zasypane grubym żwirem. 
Powierzchnia wymiany z racji dość gęstej kratownicy byłaby znaczna, powietrze  czyste (naturalna ceramika). Jak dla mnie same ZA. Czy ktoś widzi coś PRZECIW?

----------


## szpclab

> Jak dla mnie same ZA. Czy ktoś widzi coś PRZECIW?


Tak na szybko - cena?

S.

----------


## jurand79

> Napisał jurand79
> 
>  Jak dla mnie same ZA. Czy ktoś widzi coś PRZECIW?
> 
> 
> Tak na szybko - cena?
> 
> S.


A poza ceną?

----------


## jurand79

> ja mam podobna koncepcje, do dużego dołu powędrują rury oraz gruz ceglano betonowy i inne odpadki z budowy, po jakimś roku jak deszcze to wszystko ładnie przepłuczą, wierzch przykryje geowłukniną, styropianem i zakryje to podłoga od tarasu, na wszelki wypadek rury doprowadzające powietrze będą szły sobie po działce dodatkowe 40 metrów, takie połączenie rorowca ze żwirowcem to zawsze trochę większa wydajnośc


Oj z gruzem to ja bym nie zrobił - kleje, zaprawy - pół tablicy mendelejewa...
Sama wypalana ceramika powinna być wolna od wszelkiego świństwa, ale reszta "śmieci"?

----------


## Jurek_Z

> Napisał szpclab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał jurand79
> 
> ...


A co z przewodnością ciepła takiego złoża. Duży opór ciepła spowalnia jego regenerację. Zależy co lepiej przewodzi ciepło żwir czy ceramika?

----------


## RobertU

WITAM FORUMOWICZÓW!
W zasadzie decyzja o GWC zapadła u mnie już rok temu i rurę fi200 mam juz wyprowadzoną ze strychu od reku za budynek, ale przez zimę rózne przemyślenia i teksty zamąciły mi w głowie i dlatego proszę o ich rozwianie.
Mam na działce wysoki poziom wód... szczególnie wiosną do 0,8-1m, do tego gleba poniżej 40 cm to śliczna, tłuściutka i wilgotna  :Lol:   cały rok glina. Do tej pory brałem pod uwagę zrobienie GWC z rur pomarańczowych pipelife z uszczelką serwer-lock w drabince lub wokół budynku (pod odwodnieniem), uzbierałoby się ok 50mb, ale czytając to forum kusi również wodny 1, ale czy warto jeśli mam na strych podciągniętą już rure na powietrze. 
Wentylacja działa już od kilku miesięcy, choć zima nie pozwoliła w pełni wykorzystać  reku Bartosza. Dom o pow 160 m2 i kubaturze ok 450m3
Nie wiem co będzie też łatwiejsze do wykonania własnymi siłami i mniej nadwyręży finansowo.
Pozdr
Robert

----------


## ESKIMOS

> Mam na działce wysoki poziom wód... szczególnie wiosną do 0,8-1m, do tego gleba poniżej 40 cm to śliczna, tłuściutka i wilgotna   cały rok glina.


Mam podobne, a nawet gorsze (dla wodnego 1 -lepsze) warunki.
Ostatnio wody gruntowe sięgnęły 50 cm.
Do GWC przymierzałem się jak pies do jeża.
Żwirowy odpadł w przedbiegach.
Rurowy zniechęcił mnie kosztami, ale i ryzykiem co stamtąd wywącham jak woda znajdzie sobie nieszczelność i zaleje, a potem zalegnie zobie w tej rurze.
*Adam M.* przekonał mnie do wodnego 1 (i chwała Mu za to).
Fabryka ciepła/chłodu prosta, niezawodna i tania.
150 mb rury po 3 zł., pompka obiegowa. wymiennik i termostat.



> Nie wiem co będzie też łatwiejsze do wykonania własnymi siłami i mniej nadwyręży finansowo.


Wg moich wyliczeń - wodny 1.
Dodatkowo odpada 1 czerpnia - po przekroczeniu temperatury otoczenia 7-8 st.C wyłącza się pompka i czerpnia zimowa zamienia sie w przejściową (wiosenno-jesienną) a po przekroczeniu zadanej temperatury w upały, pompka załącza się i mam klimę w domu.
Koszt nie powinien mi przekroczyć 1000 zł.

----------


## hala_k

> Napisał jurand79
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał szpclab
> 
> ...


Przeciw - możliwe, że te max'y się z czasem zlasują i co zostanie?!

----------


## SIMON & EVE

robertu - czy mógłbyś przesłać schemat swojej instalacji wentylacji mechanicznej? Będę wdzięczny.

...

eskimos - masz zdjęcia z realizacji? podziel się

----------


## ESKIMOS

> eskimos - masz zdjęcia z realizacji? podziel się


Realizację zaczynam w przyszłym miesiącu.
Będę robił niskobudżetowo cały kompleks wg recept *Adama M.*  (wystarczy poczytać Jego posty):
A. Wentylację z rekuperacją , kominkiem i GWC wodnym 1
B. CWU przepływowo z bufora zasilanego alternatywnie z kominka (w sezonie grzewczym), PC ze starej lodówki (w sezonach przejściowych), z solara (latem) i z grzałki elektrycznej (awaryjnie).
Zero problemów z ryzykiem zanieczyszczenia wody, legionellą, itp.
Wszystko działające bezobsługowo (poza kominkiem - rzecz jasna   :Lol:  ).
Przewiduję koszt na poziomie 20-30 % instalacji wykonanej przez firmę,

Aktualnie koncepcja gotowa, kompletuję składniki.

Fotki z realizacji będę wrzucał.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## RobertU

Postaram się przez weekend coś nasmarować i przerzucić moją strychową stację kosmiczną na ekran, natomiast bardzo chętnie zobaczyłbym realizacje lub jakieś etapy wodnego 1. chyba się na niego zdecyduję. 
 :cry:  Trochę tylko zniechęcają mnie znowu prace budowlane by dostać się z gruntu na strych i odpowiednio ukryc rury. Gdyby byly bardziej miękkie to weszły by w istniejącą rure ale one niestety sa dosyć sztywne   :cry:  . Pozdrawiam
Robert

----------


## adam_mk

RobertU
Połowę już masz! Wykorzystaj to. Zrób czerpnię nisko, bo masz rurę na strych. Będą krótkie rury od wodnego 1. Czerpnię na poziomie parteru gdzieś w okolicach rury powietrznej może uda Ci się wymyślić.
Adam M.

----------


## jurand79

> Napisał Jurek_Z
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał jurand79
> 
> ...


Co masz na myśli pisząc "zlasują"?

----------


## Nail

> Realizację zaczynam w przyszłym miesiącu.
> Będę robił niskobudżetowo cały kompleks wg recept *Adama M.*  (wystarczy poczytać Jego posty):


Z tym czytaniem to nie taka łatwa sprawa - wiele wątków w których bierze udział Adam i brak czasu nie pozwala na śledzenie wszystkiego. Ja już zmieniłem koncepcje co do instalacji w moim domu w ciągu miesiąca ze 4x. Aż strach to wszystko czytać.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nail

> B. CWU przepływowo z bufora zasilanego alternatywnie z kominka (w sezonie grzewczym), PC ze starej lodówki (w sezonach przejściowych), z solara (latem) i z grzałki elektrycznej (awaryjnie).
> Zero problemów z ryzykiem zanieczyszczenia wody, legionellą, itp.
> Wszystko działające bezobsługowo (poza kominkiem - rzecz jasna   ).
> Przewiduję koszt na poziomie 20-30 % instalacji wykonanej przez firmę,
> 
> Aktualnie koncepcja gotowa, kompletuję składniki.
> 
> Fotki z realizacji będę wrzucał.
> 
> Pozdrawiam.


A ogrzewac bedziesz sie tylko kominkiem?
CWU przepływowo z bufora zasilanego alternatywnie z kominka - a gzie otym pisał Adam?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## ESKIMOS

> Z tym czytaniem to nie taka łatwa sprawa - wiele wątków w których bierze udział Adam i brak czasu nie pozwala na śledzenie wszystkiego. Ja już zmieniłem koncepcje co do instalacji w moim domu w ciągu miesiąca ze 4x. Aż strach to wszystko czytać.
> Pozdrawiam


Prawda - *Adam* jest aktywny i twórczy - ale trzeba czytać selektywnie, wybierając wyszukiwarką tylko to co nas interesuje.
Sposób na wyszukiwarkę: TU



> A ogrzewac bedziesz sie tylko kominkiem?
> CWU przepływowo z bufora zasilanego alternatywnie z kominka - a gzie otym pisał Adam?


- tylko, ale też z buforem ciepła (szamotowym),
- gdzie pisał ? - choćby:
TU

PS. Wiem że "rozciągam" stronę, wiec czy ktoś może mi powiedzieć jak wpisywać skróty adresów na forum (hiperłącza) ?

----------


## Jurek_Z

Tak wygląda skrót którego zapis jest poniżej:

[,url=http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic.php?t=75065&start=180&sid=bc92908b050d98  cf07b5632b9e6fd75f]skrót[/url]

po pierwszym nawiasie wstawiłem przecinek jak go usuniesz to będzie działać

----------


## ESKIMOS

Dzięki *Jurek_Z*  :big grin:  

ha, ha .... wreszcie złapałem   :ohmy:

----------


## qwert

Powiedzcie mi proszę, jeśli działka jes ze spadkeim, sporym, to czy gwc żwiowy lepiej usytuować  poniżej budynku, pod parkingiem, czy lepiej z boku pod trawą.
róznica polega na tym, że poniżej budynku, gwc będzie chronione przed spływającą wodą, bo dom będzie stanowił zaporę - a może nie będzie, bo bedzie z drenażem?

z boku budynku, woda spływająca z gór będzie mogła przez gwc prechodzić.

czy to ma znaczenie?

parking nad gwc też może być problemem.?

----------


## kbab

re qwert
W takim terenie GWC umieściłbym pod domem, bezpośrednio pod płytą i ociepleniem  budynku,oraz ewentualną podłogówką, więcej na ten temat w linku
http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic.php?t=97510

----------


## qwert

był taki pomysł, ale grunt jest niestabilny, dom bdzie na płycie i nie ma chętncych do wzięcia odpowiedzialności za takie sztuczki.

ciekaw jestem jak z tą wodą? może woda, która płynie z góry i wilgoć wpadająca do gwc będzie je lepiej regenerować?

generalnie lustro wody jest na poziomie -7m, więc jest głęboko, a podłoże to rumosz gliniasty ( płaskie skały wymieszane z gliną, jak to w górach)

----------


## kbab

Od kilku lat korzystam z "namiastki" takiego GWC i efekty skłaniają mnie do takiego systemu zaprojektowanego bezpośrednio pod termicznie odizolowaną płytą domu, sprawność jest zaskakująca - ostatecznie potem zawsze można otwory zatkać, inwestycja groszowa a efekty olbrzymie. Po wylaniu płyty możliwości skorzystania z takiego GWC niewielkie. Dodam, że nieizolowana płyta nieogrzewanego garażu utrzymuje w nim dodatnie temperatury nawet przy -28 st.C na zewnątrz. Naprawdę warto - polecam.

----------


## adam_mk

Wrzuć szkic terenu, to pogłówkujemy co lepsze.
Adam M.

----------


## qwert

oto mapa:
[img][/img]

----------


## qwert

biorę pod uwagę dwie lokalizację
1. na prawo od budynku - kerunek Pn-Wsch
2. przedbudynkiem, pod brukiem - kier Pd - Wsch

----------


## Nail

> - tylko, ale też z buforem ciepła (szamotowym),
> - gdzie pisał ? - choćby:
> TU


Szamotowym?
Nic tam o szamocie nie znalazłem.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## adam_mk

http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...er=asc&start=0

Tu było o szamocie. A że dom to jedna całość, zespół systemów, które powinny współpracować, to można sobie bufor wodny do tego podłączyć, jak ktoś chce.
Jak zwykle - trzeba sobie odpowiedzieć na szereg pytań.
Od - po co? do - za ile? poprzez - jak?
Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

qwert
Obejrzałem sobie ten szkic.

Spadki terenu dość spore. Piszesz, że rumosz skalny i dlatego dom na płycie.
Wydaje mi się, że bardzo rozgarnięty architekt/konstruktor jest w stanie zaprojektować GWC pd domem nawet tu, ale wcale nie jestem przekonany, że koniecznie trzeba. 
Stabilność bryły zależy też od tego co jest wokół niej. Kopanie dołu przed domem w tym przypadku może pogorszyć jego stabilność. Jeżeli dobrze czytam ten szkic, to spad masz w dół działki i wykop z przodu budynku wzmacnaiałby tendencje do "zjechania po stoku" tego ciężaru, jakim jest dom.
Wykop obok domu już takiej tendencji nie tworzy, bo byłby na tym samym poziomie co jego fundamenty. Po prostu byłby szerszy niż tego potrzebuje sam dom.
Łatwiej z pewnością budowałoby się przed niż obok. Łatwiej byłoby tam ten żwir dostarczyć, ale wcale nie mam pewności, czy tym razem łatwiej oznacza lepiej.
Problem wody da się rozwiązać. Jeżeli ona tam nie stoi cały czas, to kłopotu nie sprawi. Folia nad styropianem zabezpieczy złoże przed zalewaniem z góry przez wody roztopowe, a innych tam nie ma.
Raczej typowałbym lokalizację obok budynku, choć z pewnością bardziej kłopotliwa.
Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## Jurek_Z

> Jeżeli dobrze czytam ten szkic, to spad masz w dół działki


  :big grin:

----------


## qwert

dzięki adamie za odpowiedź.
wczoraj przyszła mi mysl, że na gwc pod dpmem też mam niezłe miejsce.
między ławami (środkową i prawą).
było by pod garazem ,więc pomieszczeniem mało ogrzewanym.
chłód spod płyty by mu nie przeszkadzal.

ale pewnie roboty były by większe- kopanie?
no i gwc było by głębiej, to chyba wada?

[img][/img]

----------


## adam_mk

To. że GWC byłoby głębiej to raczej zaleta. Trudności zwykle jednak też rosną wraz z głębokością posadowienia. Tutaj, ponieważ ten teren nie jest płaski i wystąpią siły skośnie działające na fundament, to koniecznie skonsultowałbym się z architektem/konstruktorem. Moja wiedza nie pozwala mi zdalnie i absolutnie jednoznacznie oceniać , czy takie rozwiązanie czegoś nie skomplikuje.
Adam M.

Jurek_Z
!!!  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Teraz to zobaczyłem!  :Lol:  
Ale czego można wymagać od faceta przed pierwszą poranną kawą?  :Roll:  

Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## qwert

czyli rozumiem, ze wersja "z boku" jest najbardziej bezpieczna?

adamie, na jaką w takim razie kopać głębokość?
tak jak pyta?

----------


## adam_mk

Zazwyczaj dno żwirowca sadza się na -2,0 do -2,20 ppt. To kompromis pomiędzy ilością ziemi do wykopania i przełożenia / składowania a uzyskanymi parametrami.

Zauważ, że dość często o wykonywanych żwirowcach biega opinia, że muszą odpoczywać, regenerować się a rurowce - nie.
Nic bardziej błędnego! To wnioski wypływające ze stosowanych wielkości złoża.

Idealna proprcja to powierzchnia domu = powierzchni złoża.
Tylko kto to finansowo wytrzyma! Bardzo dobrze sprawuje się taka relacja:
powierzchnia domu podzielona przez 10 = ilość metrów sześciennych złoża.
To minimum. Należy te metry obliczone dość prosto, rozłożyć warstwą około 0.7m grubości i nieco przewymiarować. Na tyle, na ile się da. Nie ma górnego ogranizczenia z powodów technicznych czy sprawności. Tylko poziom kosztów oganicza tę inwestycję.
Często opisywane są konstrukcje typu 3 x 4 x 0.7 =8.4m3.  Liczone tak , jak opisuję, to zabezpieczenie domu o powierzchni około 80m2. Będzie działać i dla 4 krotnie większego, ale z odpoczynkami. O to tu chodzi.

Z powodu stabilności konstrukcji bryły domu wydaje mi się lokalizacja z boku domu bezpieczniejsza. Nie trzeba się bardzo zastanawiać co by było gdyby. Stopa fundamentu będzie leżała na jakież 1,5m ppt. Te 50cm różnicy na podobnej wysokości na stoku nie powinno być problemem.
Pomyśl, czy by tak nie "pożenić" odwodnienia domu z odwodnieniem złoża. Będzie ono nieco niżej niż dom, ale ponad resztą działki. (ten spad w dół!  :Lol:  )

Rano widziałem, że od furtki do domu będziesz miał pod górkę. Albo mi się tylko wydawało?  :Lol:  
Adam M.

----------


## qwert

pod górkę to będę miał wogóle :smile: 

z boku domu jest miejsce o pow. 5x10m=50m2
czyli objętość złoża = 50x0.7=35

powierzchnia mieszkalna domu to ok 180m2 + 90m2 piwnic gdzie będzie wentyl;acja mech. również.

razem jakieś 270 m2. do pracy ciągłej takie złoże z tą pow. domu jest za małe? :sad:

----------


## qwert

pod górkę to będę miał wogóle :smile: 

z boku domu jest miejsce o pow. 5x10m=50m2
czyli objętość złoża = 50x0.7=35

powierzchnia mieszkalna domu to ok 180m2 + 90m2 piwnic gdzie będzie wentyl;acja mech. również.

razem jakieś 270 m2. do pracy ciągłej takie złoże z tą pow. domu jest za małe? :sad:

----------


## qwert

pod górkę to będę miał wogóle :smile: 

z boku domu jest miejsce o pow. 5x10m=50m2
czyli objętość złoża = 50x0.7=35

powierzchnia mieszkalna domu to ok 180m2 + 90m2 piwnic gdzie będzie wentyl;acja mech. również.

razem jakieś 270 m2. do pracy ciągłej takie złoże z tą pow. domu jest za małe? :sad:

----------


## adam_mk

To bardzo dobre złoże. Normalnie system pracuje na 1/3 wymiany. To złoże sobie poradzi.
Adam M.

----------


## ESKIMOS

> Napisał ESKIMOS
> 
> - tylko, ale też z buforem ciepła (szamotowym),
> - gdzie pisał ? - choćby:
> TU
> 
> 
> Szamotowym?
> Nic tam o szamocie nie znalazłem.
> Pozdrawiam


*Nail* - czytajże uważnie i ze zrozumieniem.  :smile:  
Udzieliłem Ci *dwóch kolejnych odpowiedzi na dwa Twoje kolejne pytania* (w tej samej kolejności).
PYTANIA:



> A ogrzewac bedziesz sie tylko kominkiem?
> CWU przepływowo z bufora zasilanego alternatywnie z kominka - a gzie otym pisał Adam?


ODPOWIEDZI:



> - tylko, ale też z buforem ciepła (szamotowym),
> - gdzie pisał ? - choćby:
> TU


Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nail

> *Nail* - czytajże uważnie i ze zrozumieniem.  
> Udzieliłem Ci *dwóch kolejnych odpowiedzi na dwa Twoje kolejne pytania*


OK.
Odwiedzam różne fora od ok. 1 miesiąca i moja obecność na tym forum w porównaniu do Ciebie to jak niemowlak do conajmniej gimnazjalisty.
Czas biegnie, a ja muszę podejmować decyzje, które powinny być trafione. Z gąszcza informacji trzeba wyselekcjonować te najlepsze, któe nie zawsze są praktycznie potwierdzone. Pojawiają sie hasła (szamotowy), które działają jak nowe zabawki przyniesione przez inne dziecko do piaskownicy. 
To tak na wytłumaczenie się. 
Ciekawi mnie jak będzie wyglądał Twój bufor szamotowy, może gdzies o nim pisałeś?
Przepraszam za zaśmiecanie wątku.
Pozdrawiam[/url]

----------


## ESKIMOS

> Przepraszam za zaśmiecanie wątku.


Fakt, wątek jest o GWC i niech takim pozostanie.
Jeśli jednak mam Ci coś doradzić - to jeszcze kilka słów, nie w temacie GWC.



> Czas biegnie, a ja muszę podejmować decyzje, które powinny być trafione. Z gąszcza informacji trzeba wyselekcjonować te najlepsze, które nie zawsze są praktycznie potwierdzone. Pojawiają sie hasła (szamotowy), które działają jak nowe zabawki przyniesione przez inne dziecko do piaskownicy.


To nie tylko Twój problem. To forum to już prawdziwa dżungla w której wszystko jest o budowaniu (i nie tylko), ale......... nie wiadomo gdzie.  :Wink2:  
Masz mało czasu, a decyzje podejmowane przy budowie są często trudnoodwracalne, albo wręcz nieodwracalne, a nie ma recept uniwersalnych, więc dla każdego są nieco inne w zależności od b. wielu uwarunkowań.
Ale na tym forum, jak nigdzie indziej, jest (między innymi) dużo mądrych i doświadczonych w budowaniu ludzi, na dodatek również życzliwych i uczynnych.
Spróbuj w tematycznych wątkach (albo zakładając nowe) - zwrócić się do nich o konkretne rady, objaśniając rzecz jasna możliwie czytelnie własne uwarunkowania, bo jak napisał *Adam M.* - "dom to jedna całość, zespół systemów, które powinny współpracować".
To się sprawdza - wiem z autopsji.  :big grin:  

O moim szamotowym buforze ciepła nie będę się TU z w/w powodów rozpisywał, ale temat wskazał wyżej *Adam*, jednak najpierw proponuję wyselekcjonować te zabawki z piaskownicy, które będą pasowały do Twojej zabawy, bo po cóż masz  wnikliwie nabywać wiedzę która być może nigdy do niczego Ci się nie przyda.
Wszystkiego nie ogarniesz, zatem spróbuj tylko to co Ci bezwzględnie się przyda.

Powodzenia i pozdrawiam.  :big grin:

----------


## Nail

> jednak najpierw proponuję wyselekcjonować te zabawki z piaskownicy, które będą pasowały do Twojej zabawy


Już to czynię.
GWC miało być rurowe takie szczątkowe ok. 30 m, a będzie wodne nr 1 - wody gruntowe na  0,8-1,1m. Dzięki temu wątkowi i oczywiście *Adamowi*. 
A co do szamotu chętnie poczytam każde przemuślenia, więc może cos dodasz od siebie. Ja jestem umówiony ze zdunem po Świętach i jak coś ciekawego usłyszę to dam znać w wątku tego dotyczącym. Dokładniej interesuje mnie taki sarkofag na wkładzie od jakiego Adam zaczął.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Dudniczenko

witam
w tym tygodniu koparka będzie robiła wykopy pod fundamenty i chciałbym przy tej okazji wykopać dół na "gwc wodny 1" czyli wąż z glikolem ułożony w spirali w dole poniżej głębokości przemarzania

domek będzie wg projektu muratora m14a o kubaturze ok 700-800 m3
doradźcie jakich wymiarów zrobić dół i ile metrów tego węża fi 30 ułożyć w ziemi aby na ten domek było ok

jeżeli macie jakieś schematy, rysunki takiego gwc to podeślijcie na maila [email protected]

czy przed tarasem na szerokość działki to będzie dobra lokalizacja na ten gwc?
taras jest od południa czy lepiej zrobić to z boku domu np od wschodu

poniżej humusu jest piasek a potem glina zapiaszczona
czy przysypać ten wąż piaskiem (glina jest twarda i może go przygnieść) czy lepiej humusem?
czy na dnie dołu (będzie tam glina zapiaszczona) zrobić podsypkę?



wielkie dzięki

----------


## HenoK

> Napisał GL35
> 
>  proponują żeby GWC rurowe było jednocześnie rekuperatorem, niezła koncepcja, adam co ty na to ?? Jak to wyjdzie w praktyce ?? powierzchnia wymiany potężna a cena minimalna.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Większa część powietrza zużytego "odda" ciepło do gruntu.
> ...


Rozpatrywaliscie tu rozwiązanie przyjęte w systemie ISOMAX bez uwzglednienia istotnej rzeczy. Ten GWC + rekuperator (rura w rurze) jest umieszczony w obrębie gruntowego akumulatora ciepła umieszczonego pod budynkiem, który jest ładowany przy pomocy energii słonecznej (oraz odzyskanej z systemu wentylacji). W sezonie zimowym ciepło nie będzie ucekało do gruntu, ale wręcz przeciwnie - zostanie dodatkowo podgrzane przez grunt :

Przy szeregowym połączeniu GWC i rekuperatora :

powietrze wychodzące z rekuparatora ma temeraturę nie mniejszą niż do niego wpływające (po przejsciu przez GWC). W ten sposób to co zyskujemy na GWC, tracimy wyrzucając zużyte powietrze.
Można to ciepło odzyskać montując dodatkowo niewielką pompę ciepła typu powietrze-powietrze :


Rekuerator + GWC w systemie ISOMAX odzyskuje ciepło do końca (bez konieczności stosowania pompy ciepła), stąd jego  wysoka sprawność (do 96% wg autorów systemu).

----------


## adam_mk

Rozważaliśmy takie rozwiązanie i nie było optymalne.
Bo nie jest i nie może być, chyba...że jest częścią akumulatora ciepła.
Wtedy działa, ale pełni też funkcje dodatkowe.

Wał kobowy z Rolsa jest kawałkiem złomu, jak się go z tego Rolsa wydłubie. Tylko tam jest na właściwym miejscu.
Adam M.

----------


## ajurkow

adamie wysłałem Ci na priva wiadomość. Jesli bedziesz miał chwilke proszę odpowiedz, lub cos zasugeruj.

Pozdrawiam
ajurkow

----------


## Nail

W Castoramie widziałem rurkę do ogrzewania podłogowego nazywało sie to to mixal taki węzyk z 2 warstw tworzywa a pomiedzy nimi rurka aluminiowa. Fi zewnętrzne 16 mm, Zastanawiam sie jak to się ma do jakości wymiany ciepła w porównaniu do rurki pe fi32mm. Wszystko z myślą o GWC wodnym nr 1.
Cena obu bardzo podobna.

----------


## Dudniczenko

*adam_mk* mam już na działce wywierconą studnię głębinową (rura fi 160 mm na głębokość 16 m)
wydajność studni ok 6.000l/h
lustro wody na ok 12 m
czy mogę taką studnię jakoś wykorzystać do GWC (np wlożyć do takiej studni coś na kształt sprężyny z węża fi 32 i dalej podłączyć jak do GWC wodny 1)
oczywiście w takiej wężownicy to już tylko w rachubę wchodzi woda (glikol odpada)

studnia będzie zaopatrywać dom/ogród w wodę więc na bieżąco będzie w niej chłodna woda z 16 m głębokości

*czy takie rozwiązanie ma jakiś sens?*

za dwa tygodnie zaczynam robic fundamenty i znajomy namawia mnie do zrobienia rurowego nad ławami pod domem
rozwiązanie nie jest ponierskie, ponieważ tutaj można takich realizacji zobaczyć wiele http://www.gwc.net.*pl/?/realizacje/
ja mam wysoki poziom wód gruntowych i nie wiem czy taki rurowy pod domem by się sprawdził
druga sprawa jaka mnie przeraża to skuteczne wyczyszczenie takiego ustrojstwa

----------


## Dudniczenko

proszę o opinię czy poniższe ułożenie rurowego GWC jest prawidłowe



czerpnia ze studzienką w lewym rogu (północny-wschód)
wyprowadzenie od czerpni do rozwidlenia rurą fi 250-300 mm
dalej rury fi 160-200 mm
mam teraz zrobiony wykopo pod fundamenty i ułożenie tych rur wokół domu jest dla mnie najwygodniejsze
czyszczenie takiego układu też nie powinno być trudne (łuki będą max 45 stopni) i sztywna linka/kabel z wyciorem nie powinna się blokować
w jekiej odległości od fundamentów kłaść te rury (czy 1m wystarczy?)
czy takie zwykłe rury kanalizacyjne z litego PCV będą ok czy lepiej brać jakieś konkretne np wavina (o rehau nawet nie myślę)

----------


## HenoK

> proszę o opinię czy poniższe ułożenie rurowego GWC jest prawidłowe


Długość jednej gałęzi jest ok. 50% dłuższa niż drugiej.
Przepływy powietrza przez gałąź lewą będą dużo większe niż przez gałąź prawą, tym samym GWC nie będzie optymalnie wykorzystany.

----------


## Dudniczenko

Dzięki za cenną uwagę. 
Chyba poprowadzę tylko jedną nitkę tak aby było ok 40 mb rury fi 200-mm.
Nie wiem tylko w jakiej min. odległości od fundamentów je układać (aby nie przemarzały).
Czy to może być np rura Gamrata do kanalizacji zewn. lekka (fi 200 grubość ścianki 4,9 mm) czy polecacie inne rury.

----------


## adam_mk

Witaj
Piszesz, że lustro wody jest na 12m.
Pragniesz dobrać się do ciepła Ziemi.
Wybrałeś rozwiązanie najgorsze (moim zdaniem) i wcale nie tanie.

Pod ziemią masz wilgoć, ale nie wodę płytką. Transport ciepła w "suchawych" gruntach jest dość "podły". Ułożenie tej rury poza obrysem budynku to nastawianie się na gorze, niższe parametry niż te, które można uzyskać z gruntu przykrytego bryłą budynku. Układanie rury fi 200 w układzie równoległym to jakby trochę rozrzutność. Dwie nitki tańszej 160 to tyle ile 1 nitka 200 a taki jest wlot i wylot z tego układu.

Zróbrzesz sobie sporego żwirowca w obrębie fundamentów. Dużo drożej nie będzie. Dużo lepiej - tak!

Musi być rura i koniec!?
Zrób Tichelmana w obrębie domu. 

Dziura w ziemi zalana wodą:
L=4m fi 16cm to jest jednorazowo około 0,8m3 wody o temperaturze studziennej. Myślę, że niewiele z tym można zrobić w sensie grzewczym. Mało tego jest. Jakaś wymiana ciepła tej wody z otoczeniem istnieje, ale aż tak dynamiczna, jakbyśmy chcieli, to nie będzie.

Dobrze by było to raz jeszcze przemyśleć. Chyba da się lepiej a może i taniej.
Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## Dudniczenko

> Witaj
> Piszesz, że lustro wody jest na 12m.
> Pragniesz dobrać się do ciepła Ziemi.
> Wybrałeś rozwiązanie najgorsze (moim zdaniem) i wcale nie tanie.
> 
> Pod ziemią masz wilgoć, ale nie wodę płytką. Transport ciepła w "suchawych" gruntach jest dość "podły". Ułożenie tej rury poza obrysem budynku to nastawianie się na gorze, niższe parametry niż te, które można uzyskać z gruntu przykrytego bryłą budynku. Układanie rury fi 200 w układzie równoległym to jakby trochę rozrzutność. Dwie nitki tańszej 160 to tyle ile 1 nitka 200 a taki jest wlot i wylot z tego układu.
> 
> Zróbrzesz sobie sporego żwirowca w obrębie fundamentów. Dużo drożej nie będzie. Dużo lepiej - tak!
> 
> ...


wodę gruntową mam na 1m a zimą nawet na 50 cm a lustro wody na 12 m to juz lustro wody "głębinowej" za warstwą nieprzepuszczalną
żwirowiec odpada bo jest za wysoki poziom wód gruntowych
może kiedyś podejdę to wodny 1 ale teraz mam już zrobiony wykop i mógłbym ułożyć rurę do GWC

----------


## adam_mk

Fakt. To zupenie zmienia układ.
Jeżeli jednak teraz położysz rurowca, to wykonywanie później wodnego 1 będzie powtarzaniem tego, co już jest.
Każda rura będzie dobra. Ten Gamrat też.

Praktycznie wszelkie wyraźne i zdecydowane termiczne oddziaływania kończą się około metra od ułożonej rury. Tak jest w wykonywanych dolnych źródłach PC.
Jak się nie da inaczej, to ułożyłbym tę rurę tak z metr od budynku.

Lepsza lokalizacja to bezpośrednio pod budynkiem. Czemu chcesz to czyścić? Przecież na wlocie są filtry. Tego i tak nie da się doczyścić tak, jak garnka pod kranem.
Można zrobić spad i jak już koniecznie będzie trzeba, to przepłukać strumieniem wody. Wlot musi być niżej jak wylot i mieć jakieś rząpie. W tych warunkach szczególnie trzeba będzie zadbać o szczelność montażu, żeby tej rury woda nie zatapiała.
Adam M.

----------


## Dudniczenko

> Lepsza lokalizacja to bezpośrednio pod budynkiem.
> Adam M.


na stronie http://www.rekuperatory.pl/gwc/gwc1.shtml jest taka przestroga:

2. Pod żadnym pozorem nie należy umieszczać wymiennika pod budynkiem! Rozwiązanie to pozornie obniża koszty montażu! Jednak w przypadku rozszczelnienia wymiennika czy jego uszkodzenia, wskutek np. osiadania budynku (nowy budynek w zależności od rodzaju gruntu osiada przez pierwsze 5 lat nawet o kilkanaście cm!) nie ma możliwości jego naprawy. Ponadto izolacja fundamentów znacznie obniża sprawność takiego układu, gdzie wymiana ciepła pomiędzy gruntem a wymiennikiem ogranicza się praktycznie wyłącznie do przestrzeni pod budynkiem!

Nie znam się na tym ale martwi mnie sprawa osiadania budynku szczególnie na terenie gdzie mogą wystąpić szkody górnicze (mam 1 kategorię czyli najsłabszą).
Czasem też podobno trochę zatrzęsie z kopalni dolomitu (od wybuchu dynamitu).
Dla mnie łatwiej ułożyć rury nad ławami ale dla świętego spokoju ułożę je wokół budynku ok 1 m od fundamentów.
Okresowe czyszczenie chciałbym przeprowadzać przy pomocy węża z zamocowaną dyszą do czyszczenia rur.
coś takiego:
http://www.fortech.biz.pl/?from_id_k...27&details=653
albo takiego:
http://www.allegro.pl/item188886069_...i_karcher.html
W miarę sztywny wąż powinien się bez problemu przecisnąć przez cały GWC (łuki będą max 45 stopni) a nadmiar wody spłynie do studzienki z pompą z pływakiem. Takie mycie pod ciśnieniem (np przez Karcher) powinno być dość skuteczne i łatwe do wykonania (np raz na rok).

----------


## Mice

> 2. Pod żadnym pozorem nie należy umieszczać wymiennika pod budynkiem! Rozwiązanie to pozornie obniża koszty montażu! Jednak w przypadku rozszczelnienia wymiennika czy jego uszkodzenia, wskutek np. osiadania budynku (nowy budynek w zależności od rodzaju gruntu osiada przez pierwsze 5 lat nawet o kilkanaście cm!) nie ma możliwości jego naprawy. Ponadto izolacja fundamentów znacznie obniża sprawność takiego układu, gdzie wymiana ciepła pomiędzy gruntem a wymiennikiem ogranicza się praktycznie wyłącznie do przestrzeni pod budynkiem!
> 
> Nie znam się na tym ale martwi mnie sprawa osiadania budynku szczególnie na terenie gdzie mogą wystąpić szkody górnicze (mam 1 kategorię czyli najsłabszą).


A znasz kogoś komu rozszczelniła się kanaliza w fundamentach, albo w ogóle w ziemi ? Ja nie i nigdy o czymś takim nie słyszałem, podobnie jak "zaprzyjaźniony" instalator. Przecież kołnierze, uszczelki to wszystko powoduje, że nawet jeśli osiada kawałek to nie jest to na 100% sztywne. Inna sprawa, że jakoś nie wierzę, że dobrze posadowiony dom osiądzie w 1 miejscu 30cm więcej na długości 1m co mogłoby spowodować jakieś pęknięcie czy uszkodzenie.

----------


## Lookita

Jutro o godz.17ej przyjezdzaja do mnie szefowie firmy Warebud,bedziemy ustalac poczatek dzialan pod GWC bezprzeponowy umieszczony pod podloga garazu oraz cala inst. naw-wyw.Jak cos...to zapraszam  :wink: )))Juz zdecydowalem i oni beda mi robic ww. rzeczy....

----------


## edde

> Jutro o godz.17ej przyjezdzaja do mnie szefowie firmy Warebud,bedziemy ustalac poczatek dzialan pod GWC bezprzeponowy umieszczony pod podloga garazu oraz cala inst. naw-wyw.Jak cos...to zapraszam )))Juz zdecydowalem i oni beda mi robic ww. rzeczy....


na jakiej głębokości?




> A znasz kogoś komu rozszczelniła się kanaliza w fundamentach, albo w ogóle w ziemi ? Ja nie i nigdy o czymś takim nie słyszałem, podobnie jak "zaprzyjaźniony" instalator.....


A znasz kogoś kto to sprawdzał  :wink:  Ludzie mają szamba bez dna albo z dziura, partacze układają rury kanalizacujne bez uszczelek lub nie dociskają do końca kileicha i rzadzizna się sączy w glebę aż dziurę zastkają geste osady, tak samo jest z nieszczelną kanalizą (przy czym nie mówię tu o np pęknięciu rury z połamaniem czyli zatkaniem odpływu) i nikt o tym nie wie a nawet się nie domyśla że tak jest. Rzecz jasna nie zmienia to faktu że poprawnie zmontowana rura kanalizacyjna jest naprawdę b. szczelna i naprawdę b. wtrzymała i jak najbardziej nadaje się na wymiennik.

----------


## Dudniczenko

ze względów praktycznych przekonałem się do ułożenia rur GWC pod budynkiem
dodatkowo uszczelnię rury w miejscach łączenia
prawie ostateczna koncepcja ułożenia rur fi 160 lub 200 jest następująca:


taki układ daje w sumie ok 40 metrów (koszt dla mnie do zaakceptowania) , opory powinne byc małe, spora część rury biegnie pod budynkiem i tarasem, czyszczenie będzie bardzo łatwe
realizacja za 3 tygodnie
do tego czasu wszelkie uwagi bardzo mile widziane

----------


## msobanie

Witam,
Wyczytalem ze do pomp ciepla stosuja tez kolektory pionowe - U - rurka wpuszczona w dziure w ziemi i kilka takich.
A gdyby to zastosowac zamiast tych naszych 200 metrow rury poziomo?
Ile trzeba by tej rury? Tez 200 metrow? Jak gleboko?
Da sie to jakos wywiercic "domowymi" sposobami?
Zaleta taka ze nie trzeba by przekopywac calej dzialki.
Wszelkie komentarze mile widziane.
Pozdrawiam
Mirek

----------


## Mice

Obiecałem, że umieszczę fotki z wykonania GWC żwirowego w fundamentach i słowa dotrzymuję. Kilka miesięcy temu sam szukałem rozpaczliwie fotek z wykonania i wszelkich opisów.

Najpierw krótko dlaczego w fundamentach :
1. bo oszczędzam na wykonaniu koszt pisaku do wypełnienia fundamentów
2. bo wysokie wody gruntowe w porach deszczowych (jesień/zima/wczesna wiosna) - 0,7m uniemożliwiają wykonanie poza obrysem bez robienia góry na sanki  :Wink2: 
3. różne inne

O fundamentach : ławy ok 5-10cm ponad poziomem wód gruntowych (wykonane pełne badania geologiczne) 30cm wysokości, ściany fundamentowe 0,8m wysokości. 
Złoże żwirowe wysokości 0,6m na to beton B20 (oczywiście folia).

Samo wykonanie i koncepcja :
Złoże jest podzielone na dwie części, jedna pod garażem druga pod częścią domu w sumie prawie równe złoża. Całość daje 5,5*6*0,6m. Kamieni 32tony. Dodatkowo zrobiłem dojście (trójnik na fotce nr. 2) na w razie "w" ( lubie się zabezpieczyć  :cool:  ) Złoże ma pracować min. 16h na dobę przy przepływie ok 130-150m3 a może uda się 24h, zobaczymy.

Koszty w zaokrągleniu :
32t kamieni 35-90mm - 2800 pln
geowłóknina - 350 pln (cena hurtowa)
folia budowlana - pewnie ze 100 pln
rury i kształtki fi 200mm - 700 pln (cena hurtowa)
"nawiertki" 22mm do drewna (2 sztuki) - 50 pln
Suma : ok 4000 pln brutto - ok 700 pln za piasek którego nie musiałem nawieźć w fundamenty czyli ok 3300 pln koszt całkowity.

Kilka uwag "wykonawczych" :
Kamienie warto zrzucić na folię grubą, żeby nie mieszały się z piaskiem/gruntem.
Żwirownia i tak przywiezie kamień zanieczyszczony pomimo, że płukany. Na jednej z fotek widać "stanowisko" do mycia co gorszych partii (sito murarskie do przesiewania piasku, woda, szypa i gumiaki  :Lol:  )
Warto dobrze przygotować się do wykonania bo robota nie jest lekka. Nawiercenie rur to kilka godzin roboty, wiertarką 500W-wą. Ale kamienie to praca ciężka, warto zebrać ekipę kilku osób do tego. Koszt : grill + piwko na zakończenie  :Wink2: 

No i foteczki :
Miejsce akcji :

Złoże rośnie, rury już są i czekają na największe (ręcznie wybierane do tego celu) kamienie

szalejąca ekipa   :cool:  

W końcu po wszystkim   :Lol:  


Adamie dzięki za wskazówki i cierpliwość   :Wink2:  
Będziesz kiedyś w okolicy serdecznie zapraszam   :big grin:

----------


## adam_mk

Witaj
Widzę wyraźnie, że już zdobyłeś tę wiedzę praktyczną.
Gratuluję, cieszę się wraz z Tobą.
Robota nie trudna, co wcale nie znaczy, że lekka. Całe szczęście, że raz dobrze wykonana jest naprawdę trwała.  :Lol: 
Odwaliłeś kawał dobrej roboty.
Podziwiam i pozdrawiam 
Adam M.

----------


## Mice

Dzięki Adamie za miłe słowa   :smile:  
Jak tylko trochę ogarnę tematy aktualne na budowie ruszam z budową rekuperatora bo wszystkie elementy czekają   :Wink2:  
Oczywiście pochwalę się efektami ale to pewnie dopiero latem.

----------


## m-ewa

ja tu po raz pierwszy....

czytam, czytam i czytam... i ciagle nie wiem za duzo.

Mamy działkę na wydmie, sam piach, woda chyba na głębokości kilkanaście albo wiecej m. (sąsiad kopał studnię i pierwszą wodę zobaczył na 25m!)

Piach nie jest bardzo luźny, geolodzy robili odwierty na głębokość 6m - jednolity żółty piach, próba twardości wyszła jako dobra - kazali budować bez obaw  :smile: 

No i nastawiamy sie na GWC rurowy. Mowa jest że żwirowy wydajniejszy, ale to przecie kupa roboty, płukanie żwiru, układanie go i miejsca trzeba sporo miec a u nas sporo drzew (wymiary działki 31x2 :cool: ... wiec skłaniamy się ku rurowemu, zastosujemy rury PCV, coby wyszło taniej.

Czy możecie poradzić jak w naszym przypadku zrobic wydajny rurowy i najtańszy? Chcemy go oczywiście połączyć z reku.

pzdr,
ewa

----------


## adam_mk

Witaj
Najtańszy i wydajny i jeszcze sprawny rurowiec - to tylko w Erze, ale i to nie napewno. 
Wydajny (jako tako) to z 50mb a w piachu i to suchawym może nawet z 65mb.
Rury po 50zł/mb. I tak trzeba kopać, a kopać w piachu głęboko i wąsko to trochę karkołomne. Mnie by się dupim pomarszczył.
Przemyśl problem. Może żwirowiec pod domem? Wyjdzie najtaniej, no i piach do budowy zostanie. Czysty zysk.
Adam M.

----------


## Barbossa

czy idea umieszczania GWC pod budynkiem, zaraz pod posadzką jest właściwe?

bo coś mi tu nie halo i to nie ze względu na osiadanie bo to jest pomijalne, ale ze względu na pompowanie własnego ciepła

----------


## Mice

> czy idea umieszczania GWC pod budynkiem, zaraz pod posadzką jest właściwe?
> 
> bo coś mi tu nie halo i to nie ze względu na osiadanie bo to jest pomijalne, ale ze względu na pompowanie własnego ciepła


U mnie GWC nie jest zaraz pod posadzką, 15cm betonu, 12 styro, 7cm wylewki i dopiero ceramika/drewno. Przy tak małej różnicy temp. nie widzę jak miałoby mocno ciepło "zwiewać" do GWC, zwłaszcza, że ciepło pójdzie chętniej w górę.

----------


## Barbossa

no co byś nie zrobił to grunt pod chałupą będzie cieplejszy dzięki samej chałupie
(jest ciepła i jakiś procent oddaje do gruntu)
teraz wstawiasz gwc czyli "efektywny" pobieracz ciepła z gruntu, który zasysa te ciepło oddane przez chałupę, ziemia stygnie, ale dąży do wyrównania teperatury z tą od strony chałupy, czyli chałupa oddaje więcej

ktoś na forum już pisał o cudownym, krótkim gwc pod własnym domem

----------


## Stalker Greg

Mice, a będziesz miał podłogówkę?
Wydaje mi się, że gdyby nie GWC to ciepło poszło by w glebę, a tak to je odzyskamy.

----------


## Mice

> no co byś nie zrobił to grunt pod chałupą będzie cieplejszy dzięki samej chałupie
> (jest ciepła i jakiś procent oddaje do gruntu)
> teraz wstawiasz gwc czyli "efektywny" pobieracz ciepła z gruntu, który zasysa te ciepło oddane przez chałupę, ziemia stygnie, ale dąży do wyrównania teperatury z tą od strony chałupy, czyli chałupa oddaje więcej
> 
> ktoś na forum już pisał o cudownym, krótkim gwc pod własnym domem


co do oddawania i pobierania, naprawdę myślę, że ten procent jest niewielki bo różnica temp. i grubość izolacji robią swoje. Zgadzam się, że ciut ciepła oddam do podłogi ale wliczam to w poczet rozwiązania. Zresztą, przy GWC poza domem byłoby podobnie bo latem słońce nagrzeje ziemię wokól pomimo wrzucenia styropianu, mechanizm podobny. Tak samo z rurowy o czym również było już kilkukrotnie dyskutowane .

a o "cudownym gwc" myślę podobnie, ponoć realista ze mnie  :Lol:

----------


## Mice

> Mice, a będziesz miał podłogówkę?
> Wydaje mi się, że gdyby nie GWC to ciepło poszło by w glebę, a tak to je odzyskamy.


Nad gwc nie będzie podłogówki (nie no, będzie 1,5m2   :Wink2:  )
Po to daje izolację, żeby to ciepło nie uciekało* więc nawet nie robiłem takich założeń, co do odzysku strat.

* realnie jak najmniej

----------


## Stalker Greg

Chciałem zrobić GWC jak Ty, tylko pod całym (prawie) domem, ale chcę mieć wszędzie ogrzewanie podłogowe (spięte z buforem ciepła 2-2,5 tony wody i przewymiarowanymi solarami). Czy warto dać styropianu pod wylewkę 20 cm zamiast 12?

----------


## Barbossa

tak mi się wydaje (  :big grin:  ), że im grubiej tym mniej własnego ciepła się doi

i nawet ocieplić sćiany fund od wewnątrz

----------


## Stalker Greg

Hmm, no niby tak, ale skoro z tych solarów będę miał nadmiar ciepła to może nawet lepiej jeśli podgrzeję nim żwir? Wtedy styro tylko 10 cm

----------


## Barbossa

no, a jeszcze jak chałupę pomalujesz na czarno to i bez styro się pewnie obejdzie

albo jak zamkniesz chałupę w balonie z folii co odbija promieniowanie to...

----------


## Stalker Greg

Barbossa, co jest nie tak w moim rozumowaniu?

----------


## Barbossa

Kolega *Grzegorz Saczek* uważa, że nie zakumulujesz ciepła w gruncie
co do solarów: a jak podgrzejesz nimi żwir? zamontujesz tam grzejnik?
no i ile będzie tego z tych solarów, żeby efektywnie "wygrzać" grunt?

to prędzej isomax   :big grin:

----------


## Grzegorz Saczek

A kiedy napisalem że nie zakumuluje?
Ale nie tyle w lecie aby to bylo glowne zrodlo energii odbieranej w zimie.[/list]

----------


## Stalker Greg

Zakładam że mam przewymiarowane solary, którymi grzeję bufor wodny (zimą też są słoneczne dni) z buforu odbieram ciepło podłogówką. Straty ciepła z podłogówki ogrzewają żwir w GWC. Jasne? GWC jest niejako dodatkowym buforem, z którego korzystam za pośrednictwem reku.

----------


## Grzegorz Saczek

> Zakładam że mam przewymiarowane solary, którymi grzeję bufor wodny (zimą też są słoneczne dni) z buforu odbieram ciepło podłogówką.


 to jest jasne




> Straty ciepła z podłogówki ogrzewają żwir w GWC. Jasne? GWC jest niejako dodatkowym buforem, z którego korzystam za pośrednictwem reku.


A można dokładniej? Jakie straty?

----------


## Stalker Greg

Poczytaj wyżej. Straty wynikają z cieńszej warstwy styropianu pod podłogówką. Mogę dać 20cm i mieć je bardzo małe, albo dać 10cm i nie przejmować się stratami bo i tak je odzyskam z GWC i reku.

----------


## Mice

> Chciałem zrobić GWC jak Ty, tylko pod całym (prawie) domem, ale chcę mieć wszędzie ogrzewanie podłogowe (spięte z buforem ciepła 2-2,5 tony wody i przewymiarowanymi solarami). Czy warto dać styropianu pod wylewkę 20 cm zamiast 12?


Najlepszą odpowiedzią będzie symulacja strat ciepła na przegrodzie w programach typu OZC czy też Termika. Nie chcę uczstniczyć w przepychankach więc polecam sprawdzanie samemu i wyciąganie własnych wniosków.
Jedna uwaga : nie traktuj GWC jako źródło ogrzewania, bez względu na to jakiego rodzaju stratami ciepła je ogrzejesz. GWC ma swoje przeznaczenie, ogrzewanie (jakiekolwiek) swoje. Zresztą o ogrzewaniu nadmuchowym też było sporo dyskusji.

----------


## Grzegorz Saczek

No ale to wszystko jest oparte na wyczuciu technicznym. Chyba w domach jedorodzinnych nie robi sie dokładniejszych analiz i obliczeń i stąd te kłótnie i spory...

----------


## Stalker Greg

> Jedna uwaga : nie traktuj GWC jako źródło ogrzewania, bez względu na to jakiego rodzaju stratami ciepła je ogrzejesz. GWC ma swoje przeznaczenie, ogrzewanie (jakiekolwiek) swoje.


 To wiem, ale zaletą GWC pod domem jest chyba też to, że "pochłania" straty ciepła przez posadzkę. Dlatego wydaje mi sie, że w takim układzie jak przedstawiłem nie ma sensu dawać zbyt dużej izolacji. Trzeba by to sprawdzić w OZC.

----------


## m-ewa

> Witaj
> Najtańszy i wydajny i jeszcze sprawny rurowiec - to tylko w Erze, ale i to nie napewno. 
> Wydajny (jako tako) to z 50mb a w piachu i to suchawym może nawet z 65mb.
> Rury po 50zł/mb. I tak trzeba kopać, a kopać w piachu głęboko i wąsko to trochę karkołomne. Mnie by się dupim pomarszczył.
> Przemyśl problem. Może żwirowiec pod domem? Wyjdzie najtaniej, no i piach do budowy zostanie. Czysty zysk.
> Adam M.


Dzieki za odpowiedź.

Tylko jeszcze jest taka kwestia: chcemy zrobic czesciowe podpiwniczenie (ok 1/3 pow. mniej wiecej na srodku)...jak wtedy to pogodzic to ze żwirowym gwc pod domem? zakopać pod piwnicą? 

Poza tym przy żwirowym też trzeba kawał  rury i to jeszcze nawiercać jak sito - czy może coś pomyliłam? Wiec gdzie jest mozliwosc zaoszczedzenia w żwirowym (żwir też przecie trza kupić, też trzeba kopać i dać rurę)?

Acha, słyszałam jeszcze opinię, że rura od gwc pod budynkiem, może ochładzać zimą funamenty...a co za tym idzie ściany domu... czy, rzeczywiście trzeba to brac pod uwagę? 

A jakie rury masz na mysli za 50zl/bm, nie mozna uzyc tanszych, kanalizacyjnych (chyba cena nie przekracza 25zl/mb)?

----------


## Mice

> Tylko jeszcze jest taka kwestia: chcemy zrobic czesciowe podpiwniczenie (ok 1/3 pow. mniej wiecej na srodku)...jak wtedy to pogodzic to ze żwirowym gwc pod domem? zakopać pod piwnicą?


Pod piwnicą to już będzie głęboko, kwestia płacenia za wykopy i ich utrzymanie na czas wykonania gwc. No i kwestia konstrukcyjna fundamentów ale tu się nie wypowiem.
A tak naprawdę wszystko zależy od układu fundamentów.




> Poza tym przy żwirowym też trzeba kawał  rury i to jeszcze nawiercać jak sito - czy może coś pomyliłam? Wiec gdzie jest mozliwosc zaoszczedzenia w żwirowym (żwir też przecie trza kupić, też trzeba kopać i dać rurę)?


bo jak widzisz na moim przykładzie żwirowiec kosztował poniżej 3,5k pln, rurowy o tej samej wydajności (teoretycznej) zakłada się minimum 60m. Żeby powietrze wolno przepływało musi być to 160 lub 200mm średnicy. W cenach detalicznych wyniesie to pewnie z 4,5k pln. Dodatkowo zakłada się, że żwir filtruje powietrze. A żeby rury filtrowały musiałyby być niby antybakteryjne któe można kupić po 150z/mb fi 200mm. Pytanie jak długo i na ile działa powłoka w tych rurach. Taki rurowiec kosztowałby znacznie więcej około 6k pln i to tylko pod warunkiem, że wykona go firma. Bo inaczej za dodatkowe kolana, przejścia i czerpnie kolejne 1k pln.




> Acha, słyszałam jeszcze opinię, że rura od gwc pod budynkiem, może ochładzać zimą funamenty...a co za tym idzie ściany domu... czy, rzeczywiście trzeba to brac pod uwagę?


wszystko zależy jak zwykle od warunków, może wychłodzić jeśli będzie np. zbyt gęsto położona (np. w układzie Tichelmana) ale jakoś nie widzę możliwości wychłodzenia całego fundamentu w normalnych warunkach, jeśli izolacje poziome i pionowe są dobrze zrobione




> A jakie rury masz na mysli za 50zl/bm, nie mozna uzyc tanszych, kanalizacyjnych (chyba cena nie przekracza 25zl/mb)?


25zł/mb to kosztuje rura fi 100mm w Castoramie a do gwc to minimum 160mm, jak nie masz dojścia do cen hurtowych to 50zł/mb zapłacisz.

----------


## Nail

> Hmm, no niby tak, ale skoro z tych solarów będę miał nadmiar ciepła to może nawet lepiej jeśli podgrzeję nim żwir? Wtedy styro tylko 10 cm


Zupełnie tego nie rozumiem!!!???
Wydajesz pieniądze na solary, montujesz tyle, żeby ogrzewać się zimą + nadmiar na ogrzewanie GWC. Postawiłeś wszystko na głowie.
Wydaje mi się, że trzeba odpowiedzieć na pytanie co chcesz osiągnąć?
1. chcesz być ekologiczny?
2. chcesz być oszczędny?
3. chcesz się pochwalić przed sąsiadami, rodziną solarami?
4. ...?
5. ...?
Z solar zimą uzyskasz 10-20% jego możliwości, a latem musisz oddać ciepło - może sąsiedzi tano kupią? A przepraszam, można basen ogrzewać i w tym miejscu ma to sens. 
Ogrzewanie GWC - to po co GWC?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Stalker Greg

> 1. chcesz być ekologiczny?
> 2. chcesz być oszczędny?
> 3. chcesz się pochwalić przed sąsiadami, rodziną solarami?


 3xTAK Solary zamierzam zrobić sam i się nimi pochwalić  :smile:  No fakt, trzeba by coś zrobic zeby latem nadmiar ciepła akumulować w żwirze. Drugi wymiennik w złożu? Albo latem też włączać podłogówkę  :smile:

----------


## Nail

A ile m2 te solary bedą miały?

----------


## odaro

....

----------


## Stalker Greg

Nie liczyłem jeszcze tego  :smile:  Ale mają być podobne do projektu Adam_mk

----------


## Barbossa

a ja dalej uważam, że GWC pod chałupą to pompa ciepła dojąca samą chałupę, poproszę o jakieś wyjaśnienia, że się mylę...

----------


## Grzegorz Saczek

> a ja dalej uważam, że GWC pod chałupą to pompa ciepła dojąca samą chałupę, poproszę o jakieś wyjaśnienia, że się mylę...


Muszę Ci przyznać racje  :wink: 
Doszedłem to tego wniosku rozpatrując GWC. Rurowy odpadał ze względu na wysoką wode. Koszt szczelnej instalacji - ponad rozsądek bez gwarancji szczelności w dłuższym okresie. GWC pod domem - płytowy. Koszt + warunki pracy. I przeanalizowanie sposobu pracy GWC po domem.

----------


## HenoK

> a ja dalej uważam, że GWC pod chałupą to pompa ciepła dojąca samą chałupę, poproszę o jakieś wyjaśnienia, że się mylę...


Nie do końca tak jest. GWC latem powoduje podgrzanie gruntu, zimą to ciepło jest odzyskiwane. Uważam, że dobrze zaprojektowane GWC umieszczone przynajmniej częściowo pod budynkiem ma sens. Oczywiście wtedy obowiązkowa jest dobra izolacja posadzki (np. 10 cm styropianu).

----------


## Grzegorz Saczek

> Napisał Barbossa
> 
> a ja dalej uważam, że GWC pod chałupą to pompa ciepła dojąca samą chałupę, poproszę o jakieś wyjaśnienia, że się mylę...
> 
> 
> Nie do końca tak jest. GWC latem powoduje podgrzanie gruntu, zimą to ciepło jest odzyskiwane. Uważam, że dobrze zaprojektowane GWC umieszczone przynajmniej częściowo pod budynkiem ma sens. Oczywiście wtedy obowiązkowa jest dobra izolacja posadzki (np. 10 cm styropianu).


A czy wiesz ile energii można zgromadzić w gruncie pod domem?
Czyli ile z dostarczonej energii latem można odzyskać zimą. Porównując także ile energii uzyskuje się z GWC którego latem podgrzewamy a ile z GWC bez dostarczania energii latem.

----------


## adam_mk

Witam
Jak widzę, znowu mamy problem-nie problem.
Dyskutowane tu wątpliwości już były wielokrotnie podnoszone, omawiane i nawet liczone. W czeluściach tego forum spoczywają bardzo dokładne wyliczenia i omówienia tego tematu.
Szkoda, że forumowa szukaczka taka niemrawa. A może to tylko ja nie umiem jej odpowiednio podręczyć?  :Roll:  

WSZELKIE styropiany, pianki, wełny czy keramzyty powodują, że strumień energii ( tu- ciepła) , który przepływa W JEDNOSTCE CZASU przez jednostkę powierzchni  jest znacznie zmniejszany. 
NIE ISTNIEJĄ ABSOLUTNE IZOLATORY TERMICZNE!

Jest tak:
Wszelkie grzanie to proces ciągły. Zależy od warunków. Im większe gradienty temperatur (zmiany na jednostkę długości/grubpści/powierzchni) tym dynamiczniej zachodzi.
Generalnie to chodzi nam o to, aby w danej chwili PONAD podłogę (podłogówkę) wydostawał się strumień ciepła co najmniej 10 razy większy niż pod nią ( w kierunku wnętrza ziemi). Wtedy jest dobrze.
Z obserwacji praktycznych i wyliczeń wynika, że zwyczajowe 10cm styropianu pod podłogą spełnia takie założenia z zapasem. Zwiększanie tej warstwy to zwiększanie problemów natury mechanicznej. Zmniejszanie odporności na naciski jednostkowe itp.
Styrodur zamiast styropianu to wyższa cena, lepsza termoizaolacja przy tej samej grubości i lepsze parametry mechaniczne. Grubszy styropian to zbrojenia wylewek, więcej tańszego materiału i jakby nie patrzał, to cena wykonania podobna.
Po prostu - określone parametry techniczne kosztują porównywalne pieniądze niezależnie od tego, jaką metodą je osiągamy.

W warunkach "naturalnych" jest tak, patrząc "od góry":
Pokrycie podłogi, warstwa wyrównująca, płyta grzewcza podłogówki, folia, styropian, chudziak i......
No właśnie! Bardzo duży zbiornik wilgoci! - Ziemia, która ma nieskończoną pojemność cieplną i średnioroczną temperaturę w tym miejscu (studzienną -7 do 10stC).
Z tym nieskończonym zbiornikiem wymieniane są strumienie (znikome) energii w takim układzie.

W warunkach , gdy pod domem budujemy GWC żwirowe, dochodzi jeszcze dość gruba warstwa powietrza zawartego pomiędzy ziarnami żwiru. To powietrze ma małą gęstość i nikłą zdolność do przewodzenia ciepła, ale generalnie, dość zmienną temperaturę. Wymuszona przez wentylatory konwekcja powoduje unoszenie ciepła (chłodu) z tych obszarów do...wnętrza domu!
Termoizolacyjność "w górę" czyli w kierunku podłogi jest wielokrotnie większa niż w kierunku wnętrza ziemi. Dlatego, jeżeli jakaś enegia ma być pobierana czy dostarczana do/ze złoża, to będzie migrowała tylko wgłąb a nie pod podłogę (liczona procentowo).

Co robić?
Usiąść, pomyśleć i wybrać to, co dla nas lepsze a przy tym wykonalne za "przyzwoite" pieniądze.
Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## Grzegorz Saczek

Czyli w krótkich żołnierskich słowach - czy GWC pod domem 
- odbiera więcej ciepła z domu?
- nie ma praktycznego wpływu na ucieczkę ciepła z domu przez fundament?

----------


## Barbossa

czyli jest na plus?

----------


## adam_mk

Barbossa!

LUB NA MINUS! Bo latem to jest KLIMA!!!

Po prostu! Wymiana ciepła z warstwami termoizolowanymi PRAWIE nie zachodzi.
Jeżeli termoizolacja zrobiona jest porządnie.

Adam M.

----------


## Barbossa

ja jestem prosty chłop  więc i prosto trza...

w takim przypadku, jak już pisałem, chyba treba izolować termicznie od środka ściany fundamentowe, aby uniknąć przenikania z nich ciepła do gruntu, czyli odciąć wszytkie potencjalne jego źródła

----------


## adam_mk

Trzeba zadbać o taką powierzchnię wymiany złoża (dna złoża), aby bilans cieplny miał sens z punktu widzenia użytkownika żwirowca. Reszta spraw jest marginalna.
To tylko optymalizowanie tego co ma być większym lub mniejszym kosztem.
Adam M.

----------


## Grzegorz Saczek

Napisz mi poroszę cz wiesz ile energii można zgromadzić w gruncie pod domem?
Czyli ile z dostarczonej energii latem można odzyskać zimą. Porównując także ile energii uzyskuje się z GWC którego latem podgrzewamy a ile z GWC bez dostarczania energii latem.

----------


## m-ewa

może to naiwne pytanie...ale czy w żwirowcu nie ma ryzyka przejścia do instlalacji jakiegos robactwa? 

No i czy zraszanie jest konieczne żwiru? Jakie to są ilości wody i jak to poprawnie zrobic? 

Znalazłam na innym forum wypowiedzi jakiegos hmm "eksperta", który twierdzi ze rurowiec 20m to max, wiecej rury to tylko wydatek a żadna poprawa wydajnosci... http://www.forumbudowlane.pl/viewtop...ight=wymiennik 

chodzi mi o wypowiedzi użytkownika o nicku T.Brzeczkowski

Tu pownownie:http://www.forumbudowlane.pl/viewtop...ight=wymiennik

No i upieraja sie ze rurowiec uklada sie na glebokosc 1m????

Czy przypadkiem nie jest tak ze glebokość zakopania rury jest różna dla różnych regionów Polski i zależy ściśle od granicy przemarzania?

----------


## HenoK

> Napisz mi poroszę cz wiesz ile energii można zgromadzić w gruncie pod domem?
> Czyli ile z dostarczonej energii latem można odzyskać zimą. Porównując także ile energii uzyskuje się z GWC którego latem podgrzewamy a ile z GWC bez dostarczania energii latem.


Polecam artykuł na temat Geoakumulatora (GWC umiejscowione pod budynkie jest takim właśnie geoakumulatorem): 
http://polish-way.pl/infopage.php?id=18
Opierając się na danych zawartych w tym artykule można oszacować pojemność GWC pod budynkiem.
Zakłożenia:
- w obrębie fundamentów i pod budynkiem występuje piasek, który zgodnie z w/w artykułem posiada pojemność cieplną 1,34 MJ/m3/K,
- powierzchnia pod budynkiem wynosi 100m2, 
- głębokość oddziaływania GWC na grunt do 2m,
- najwyższa temperatura GWC przed sezonem grzewczym 15 st. C,
- najnizsza temperatura GWC pod koniec sezonu grzewczego 0 st. C,

Pojemność cieplna akumulatora wyniesie : 1,34*100*2*15=4020MJ=1117kWh.

Czy to dużo czy mało? Zakładajac, że powierzchnia uzytkowa tego domu wynosi 100m2 daje to 11,17kWh/m2 w ciagu sezonu grzewczego. Tę wartość możemy pomnożyć przez 2, jeżeli wykorzystamy GWC do ochłodzenia budynku latem. W praktyce jednak trzeba liczyć się z pewnymi stratami. Dla dużego geoakumulatora w w/w artykule oszacowano sprawność na poziomie 85%. Myślę, że w naszym przypadku można przyjąć 75%. W efekcie końcowym zysk energetyczny ze stosowania GWC pod budynkiem wyniesie 11,17*2*75%=16,8kWh/m2 powierzchni użytkowej domu w ciągu roku.

Oczywiście, aby ten efekt uzyskać konieczna jest praca wentylatora. Załóżmy, że dodatkowe opory powietrza wprowadzane przez GWC wymagają wentylatora o mocy 50W i że wentylator ten będzie pracował przez 70% roku.
Energia zużyta przez wentylator wyniesie : 0,05*365*24*70%=306,6kWh.
W przeliczeniu na m2 p.u. 3,07kWh/m2.
Przy ogrzewaniu energią elektryczną i ochładzaniu klimatyzatorem (zakładajac sprawność klimatyzatora 2,0) aby uzyskać ten sam efekt należałoby zuzyć 1117+1117/2 = 1680kWh rocznie. 
Zysk ze stosowania GWC przy w/w załozeniach i cenie energii elektrycznej 0,3zł/kWh wyniesie (1680-306,6)*0,3=412 zł rocznie.

----------


## Grzegorz Saczek

Powiedz HenoK czy dobrze myśle:
Pojemność cieplna 1,34*100*2*15=4020MJ=1117kWh. 
OK
Jaką zakładasz sprawność GWC?
Czyli ile % energii uzyskanej z solara zostanie przekazana do gruntu?
Potem ile % energii z chłodzenia dostarczysz do gruntu?
Ile % energii z akumulatora ujdzie w głąb ziemi?

----------


## adam_mk

Jest taki wątek - akumulator ciepła, ciepło na potem.
Poczytaj, bo tam problem był mocno dyskutowany.

Zastanawiasz się nad ziemnym akumulatorem ciepła. Można w nim dużo zgromadzić, jak jest poprawnie wykonany.Ale...
Ale to jest urządzenie. Rodzaj budowli podziemnej i to wcale nie taniej w budowie z powodu konieczności wykonania głębokich wykopów.
Problem też dotyczy sposobu dostarczania tam energii. Bilans energetyczny wskazuje często, że takie konstrukcje w niektórych przypadkach bywają mało opłacalne inwestycyjnie. To trochę jak z solarkiem. Drogie, pomimo, że potem pracuje tanio.

Optymalna głębokość wykonania dolnego źródła, źródła niskotemperaturowego ciepła, jest faktycznie zależna od lokalnych warunków klimatycznych i zależy od warunków przemarzania.
Zraszanie złoża wcale nie jest konieczne. Ta możliwość bywa przydatna w małych złożach, bo pozwala na szybką ich regenerację.
A robale? A co by tam (w takim złożu) jadły? Siebie?
Złoże żwirowe jest jałowe. Nieatrakcyjne dla wszelkiej żywiny.
Adam M.

----------


## HenoK

> Powiedz HenoK czy dobrze myśle:
> Pojemność cieplna 1,34*100*2*15=4020MJ=1117kWh. 
> OK
> Jaką zakładasz sprawność GWC?
> Czyli ile % energii uzyskanej z solara zostanie przekazana do gruntu?
> Potem ile % energii z chłodzenia dostarczysz do gruntu?
> Ile % energii z akumulatora ujdzie w głąb ziemi?


Sprawność GWC zakładam na poziomie 75% (stosunek energii zgromadzonej do odzyskanej) Zakładam, że ok. 25% zostanie stracone do otaczającego gruntu.
Nie obawiam się strat "w głąb" - ziemia zachowuje się jak akumulator o nieograniczonej pojemność, nawet z dodatnim bilansem (energia geotermalna z wnętrza ziemi), istotne są straty "na boki".
100% energii "uzyskanej" z solara zostaje przekazanych do gruntu lub do pomieszczeń (straty cieplne przewodów). Oczywiście kolektor dachowy wykorzystuje tylko niewielką część padającej na niego energii słonecznej.

Dla domu pasywnego o powierzchni 100 m2 roczne zapotrzebowanie na energię do ogrzewania wyniesie 1500 kWh. 
Taką energię mogłyby zapewnić z dużym zapasem np. 3 kolektory słoneczne o powierzchni absorbera 5,16m2 - patrz przykład : http://www.aparel.com.pl/wyroby18h.html . 
W systemie Isomax zamiast typowych kolektorów stosuje się kolektor dachowy o wielokrotnie większej powierzchni (dla domu o p.u. 100 m2 będzie to zazwyczaj co najmniej kilkadziesiąt m2). Wystarczy więc niewielka sprawność (np. 10%) takiego kolektora, żeby naładować akumulator gruntowy. Zaletą jest praca układu w stosunkowo niskich temperaturach, długowieczność instalacji niski koszt instalacji.

----------


## HenoK

> Jest taki wątek - akumulator ciepła, ciepło na potem.
> Poczytaj, bo tam problem był mocno dyskutowany.


Znalazłem : http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...818136#1818136 
Nie omieszkam przeanalizować  :smile:  .

----------


## akm1971

Witam,

Kogo mozecie polecic do wykonania całej instalacji GWC.

Z góry dziękuje.

----------


## wmpol

Moim zdaniem GWC wodny1 nie będzie działał (niestety  :cry: ) tak jak adam_mk to sobie wymyślił czyli:
rura fi32 z glikolem zakopana w gruncie wyciąga z niego 5kW mocy cieplnej(200 m x25W/mb) a następnie w nagrzewnicy (adam proponuje coś na kształt chłodnicy samochodowej) te 5kW jest zużywane do ogrzania powietrza zewnętrznego.

Dlaczego tak twierdzę: ponieważ adam chce te 5kW uzyskać zużywając kiladziesiąt Watt energii elektrycznej na zasilanie pompy do przepompowywania glikolu. Zakładając że pompa ta zużyje 100W to zysk energetyczny wynosi: 4900 W, czyli sprawność wynosi 49 podczas gdy najlepsze pompy ciepła mają ją w granicach 3-4, czyli aby uzyskać 5kW trzeba zużyć ponad 1kW energii elektrycznej. 
Dodatkowo pompa ciepła wykorzystuje zjawisko parowania i skraplania do czego potrzebna jest sprężarka- gwc wodny1 nie wykorzystuje tych zjawisk.
Nie sądzę aby tak prosty układ jak GWC wodny1 mógł być ponad 10 razy skuteczniejszy niż systemy pomp ciepła rozwijane od wielu lat.

Błąd w założeniach adama tkwi prawdopodobnie w tym, że nie uwzględnił tego o czym nie tak dawno pisał :
"...Wszelkie grzanie to proces ciągły. Zależy od warunków. Im większe gradienty temperatur (zmiany na jednostkę długości/grubpści/powierzchni) tym dynamiczniej zachodzi..."

Przy tak małych gradientach temperatur jakie są w wodnym1 wymiana ciepła po prostu będzie znikoma. Wyczucie podpowiada, że zewnętrzne powietrze o temperaturze np. -20 st.C nie może odebrać zbyt wiele ciepła przepływając przez nagrzewnicę w której glikol ma 8-10 st.C chyba, że nagrzewnica będzie wielkości samochodu a nie o to przecież adamowi chodziło. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Mice

> Moim zdaniem GWC wodny1 nie będzie działał (niestety ) tak jak adam_mk to sobie wymyślił czyli:
> rura fi32 z glikolem zakopana w gruncie wyciąga z niego 5kW mocy cieplnej(200 m x25W/mb) a następnie w nagrzewnicy (adam proponuje coś na kształt chłodnicy samochodowej) te 5kW jest zużywane do ogrzania powietrza zewnętrznego.
> 
> Dlaczego tak twierdzę: ponieważ adam chce te 5kW uzyskać zużywając kiladziesiąt Watt energii elektrycznej na zasilanie pompy do przepompowywania glikolu. Zakładając że pompa ta zużyje 100W to zysk energetyczny wynosi: 4900 W, czyli sprawność wynosi 49 podczas gdy najlepsze pompy ciepła mają ją w granicach 3-4, czyli aby uzyskać 5kW trzeba zużyć ponad 1kW energii elektrycznej. 
> Dodatkowo pompa ciepła wykorzystuje zjawisko parowania i skraplania do czego potrzebna jest sprężarka- gwc wodny1 nie wykorzystuje tych zjawisk.
> Nie sądzę aby tak prosty układ jak GWC wodny1 mógł być ponad 10 razy skuteczniejszy niż systemy pomp ciepła rozwijane od wielu lat.
> 
> Błąd w założeniach adama tkwi prawdopodobnie w tym, że nie uwzględnił tego o czym nie tak dawno pisał :
> "...Wszelkie grzanie to proces ciągły. Zależy od warunków. Im większe gradienty temperatur (zmiany na jednostkę długości/grubpści/powierzchni) tym dynamiczniej zachodzi..."
> ...


Tylko, że porównujesz moc pompy z gwc z mocą całej pompy ciepła (sprężarka itd) a chwilę później przekładasz to na układ całe gwc vs pompa ciepła. Źródłem ciepła/zimna w gwc wodnym ma być "gleba" i ciepło to ma być z jakąś tam sprawnością odbierane przez glikol/cokolwiek i transportowane do nagrzewnicy/chłodnicy i tutaj oddawane. Na sprawność energetyczną gwc nie ma bezpośredniego wpływu sama moc pompy (o ile tylko powoduje ruch płynu z odpowiednią prędkością) tylko stosunek ciepła odebranego z ziemi i oddanego w nagrzewnicy. Pompa to tylko koszt utrzymania który odejmujesz z uzyskanych oszczędności.

----------


## HenoK

> Dlaczego tak twierdzę: ponieważ adam chce te 5kW uzyskać zużywając kiladziesiąt Watt energii elektrycznej na zasilanie pompy do przepompowywania glikolu. Zakładając że pompa ta zużyje 100W to zysk energetyczny wynosi: 4900 W, czyli sprawność wynosi 49 podczas gdy najlepsze pompy ciepła mają ją w granicach 3-4, czyli aby uzyskać 5kW trzeba zużyć ponad 1kW energii elektrycznej.


Na podobnej zasadzie wg Ciebie nie będą działały też kolektory słoneczne, w których pompka o mocy kilkudziesięciu watów może "przepompować" energię rzędu kilku kilowatów (bo też nie mają sprężarki)  :Lol:  . Nie mówiąc już o solarach grawitacyjnych pracujących o zgrozo  :sad:  bez użycia energii elektrycznej.
Niektóre rzeczy są prostsze niż Ci się wydaje.

----------


## wmpol

> Na podobnej zasadzie wg Ciebie nie będą działały też kolektory słoneczne, w których pompka o mocy kilkudziesięciu watów może "przepompować" energię rzędu kilku kilowatów (bo też nie mają sprężarki)  . Nie mówiąc już o solarach grawitacyjnych pracujących o zgrozo  bez użycia energii elektrycznej.
> Niektóre rzeczy są prostsze niż Ci się wydaje.


W kolektorach słonecznych energia słoneczna nagrzewa medium do bardzo wysokiej temperatury, następnie medium to nagrzewa wodę w zbiorniku buforowym. Sprężarka nie jest potrzebna ponieważ gradient temperatury między medium (o ile się nie mylę to ponad 100st) a wodą w buforze (np. 40 st.) sam w sobie jest bardzo wysoki. 
W pompie ciepła sprężarka jest potrzebna do wytworzenia różnicy temperatur między medium a gruntem oraz medium a wodą w CO albo c.w.u.. W układzie pompy ciepła nie uzyskuje się wysokich temperatur (gdyż wydajność wtedy spada) i dlatego trzeba instalować duże zasobniki c.w.u oraz ogrzewanie podłogowe (duuuża powierzchnia w porównaniu np z powierzchnią grzejnika stalowego).
Uważam że trudno porównywać mocno skoncentrowaną energię promieni słonecznych z ciepłem zgromadzonym w gruncie. 
Inna różnica: wymiennik gruntowy musi mieć czas na zregenerowanie (może się zdarzyć że go zbyt mocno wydrenujemy z ciepła), słońce chyba nie?  :cool:  .
Kolektory słoneczne mają powierzchnie kilku m2 a gwc kilkadziesiąt m2 jak myślisz czemu?.

----------


## HenoK

Proponowany przez Adama układ bez PC też będzie działał. Pytanie tylko, na ile skutecznie? Jednak z tego co pamiętam nie był to projekt techniczny wykonawczy, a jedynie koncepcja, którą trzeba dopracować w szczegółach. Ogólne jej założenia uważam za trafione.

----------


## adam_mk

A ja wyszedłem z założenia, że wszelkich rozumów nie pozjadałem i zadałem stosowne pytanie specjalistom od wymienników lamelowych. Zadałem parametry brzegowe a Oni policzyli co trzeba i dali mi cenę - 1500zł netto.
Zabawka trzy rzędowa o gabarycie 60 x 60cm.
Zrobi co trzeba przy -20stC  i zasilaniu +7stC. 
A ta pompka do przeganiania płynu? No, trzeba ją i kupić i nawet podłączyć.
Inaczej zabawka nie zadziała.

Wykonane w ten sposób GWC to też rodzaj solara. No bo niby skąd tam pod ziemią ma się to ciepełko brać?

A to, że w "normalnych" kolektorach słonecznych medium się grzeje do wysokich temperatur to nie do końca prawda. Sprawność wtedy jest kompetnie do du...
Adam M.

----------


## HenoK

> A to, że w "normalnych" kolektorach słonecznych medium się grzeje do wysokich temperatur to nie do końca prawda. Sprawność wtedy jest kompetnie do du...


Oczywiście, sprawność jest nawiększa, gdy kolektor jest zimny. Gorzej jeżeli jego celem jest przygotowanie ciepłej wody, a jeszcze gorzej, gdy dysponujemy stosunkowo niewielkim zasobnikiem  :sad: . Wtedy niestety wysokich tempertur nie unikniemy.

----------


## wmpol

> A ja wyszedłem z założenia, że wszelkich rozumów nie pozjadałem i zadałem stosowne pytanie specjalistom od wymienników lamelowych. Zadałem parametry brzegowe a Oni policzyli co trzeba i dali mi cenę - 1500zł netto.
> Zabawka trzy rzędowa o gabarycie 60 x 60cm.
> Zrobi co trzeba przy -20stC  i zasilaniu +7stC. 
> A ta pompka do przeganiania płynu? No, trzeba ją i kupić i nawet podłączyć.
> Inaczej zabawka nie zadziała.
> 
> Wykonane w ten sposób GWC to też rodzaj solara. No bo niby skąd tam pod ziemią ma się to ciepełko brać?
> 
> A to, że w "normalnych" kolektorach słonecznych medium się grzeje do wysokich temperatur to nie do końca prawda. Sprawność wtedy jest kompetnie do du...
> Adam M.


Niestety parę osób na forum przyjęło, że jesteś nieomylny i swoimi odpowiedziami ich w tym utwierdzasz. Ja wiem jedno: wodny1 nie może być wydajniejszy od pompy ciepła (i to jeszcze 10 razy!).


Reasumując jak ktoś ma zrobiony działający GWC wodny1 to niech napisze i nie trzyma reszty forumowiczów w niepewności. Bo są 2 możliwości:
1) adam wymyślił genialne rozwiązanie i od jutra kopię rowy pod wodny1
albo
2) czekam z łopatą w pogotowiu ciągle nieufny aż ktoś to wyprubuje i potwierdzi, że to działa lub nie

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Mice

> 1) adam wymyślił genialne rozwiązanie i od jutra kopię rowy pod wodny1


nie wnikając czy Adam wymyślił to pierwszy czy nie, to jedna firma znana większości ma taki gwc w sprzedaży   :Wink2:  jakby nie działało choćby w jakimś sensownym stopniu to by chyba nie sprzedawali   :Lol:

----------


## wmpol

> Napisał wmpol
> 
> Moim zdaniem GWC wodny1 nie będzie działał (niestety ) tak jak adam_mk to sobie wymyślił czyli:
> rura fi32 z glikolem zakopana w gruncie wyciąga z niego 5kW mocy cieplnej(200 m x25W/mb) a następnie w nagrzewnicy (adam proponuje coś na kształt chłodnicy samochodowej) te 5kW jest zużywane do ogrzania powietrza zewnętrznego.
> 
> Dlaczego tak twierdzę: ponieważ adam chce te 5kW uzyskać zużywając kiladziesiąt Watt energii elektrycznej na zasilanie pompy do przepompowywania glikolu. Zakładając że pompa ta zużyje 100W to zysk energetyczny wynosi: 4900 W, czyli sprawność wynosi 49 podczas gdy najlepsze pompy ciepła mają ją w granicach 3-4, czyli aby uzyskać 5kW trzeba zużyć ponad 1kW energii elektrycznej. 
> Dodatkowo pompa ciepła wykorzystuje zjawisko parowania i skraplania do czego potrzebna jest sprężarka- gwc wodny1 nie wykorzystuje tych zjawisk.
> Nie sądzę aby tak prosty układ jak GWC wodny1 mógł być ponad 10 razy skuteczniejszy niż systemy pomp ciepła rozwijane od wielu lat.
> 
> ...


Przecież adam snuje iluzję, że wodny1 zastąpi pompę ciepła  o mocy 5kW.

Ująłem pompę tłopczącą glikol, ponieważ gdybym jej nie ujął to sprawność byłaby niebiańska (albo jakaś inna, nie wiem jak to określić). Gdybym nie ujął  strat 100 W na pompę, to zysk energii wynosiły nie 4900W a 5000 kW czyli 5000W/0= nieskończoność czyli nirwana, ale to nie przeszłoby nawet za Gierka (Edwarda zresztą). Wtedy to się nazwaywało propaganda sukcesu.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## HenoK

> Przecież adam snuje iluzję, że wodny1 zastąpi pompę ciepła  o mocy 5kW.
> 
> Ująłem pompę tłopczącą glikol, ponieważ gdybym jej nie ujął to sprawność byłaby niebiańska (albo jakaś inna, nie wiem jak to określić). Gdybym nie ujął  strat 100 W na pompę, to zysk energii wynosiły nie 4900W a 5000 kW czyli 5000W/0= nieskończoność czyli nirwana, ale to nie przeszłoby nawet za Gierka (Edwarda zresztą). Wtedy to się nazwaywało propaganda sukcesu.
> Pozdrawiam


Czyżbyś uważał pompę ciepła za panaceum na wszystko ?
Nie zawsze konieczne jest podwyższanie gradientu temperatury. W tym wypadku ten istniejacy w sposób naturalny w zupełnoscii wystarczy.
Układ który proponuje Adam to nie perpetum mobile, tylko jak sam napisał - kolektor słoneczny, bo przecież to ze słońca pochodzi ciepło zgromadzone w gruncie. Wystarczy tylko po nie sięgnać.

----------


## wmpol

> Czyżbyś uważał pompę ciepła za panaceum na wszystko ?
> Nie zawsze konieczne jest podwyższanie gradientu temperatury. W tym wypadku ten istniejacy w sposób naturalny w zupełnoscii wystarczy.
> Układ który proponuje Adam to nie perpetum mobile, tylko jak sam napisał - kolektor słoneczny, bo przecież to ze słońca pochodzi ciepło zgromadzone w gruncie. Wystarczy tylko po nie sięgnać.


Absolutnie nie promuję pompy ciepła, sam będę opalał dom piecem z podajnikiem ślimakowym na węgiel eko groszek, pompę ciepła przywołuję ponieważ tak jak wodny1 czerpie ciepło z gruntu.
Porównywanie czerpania ciepła z gruntu z czerpaniem ciepła z energi słonecznej nie ma sensu.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## HenoK

> pompę ciepła przywołuję ponieważ tak jak wodny1 czerpie ciepło z gruntu.


Ale działa na zupełnie innej zasadzie. Wykorzystuje przemiany termodynamiczne do zwiększenia mozliwości pobierania ciepła (poprzez obnizenie temperatury w dolnym żródle i podwyższeniu jej w górnym źródle) zużywajac do tego relatywnie wysokie ilości energi.

----------


## wmpol

> Napisał wmpol
> 
>  pompę ciepła przywołuję ponieważ tak jak wodny1 czerpie ciepło z gruntu.
> 
> 
> Ale działa na zupełnie innej zasadzie. Wykorzystuje przemiany termodynamiczne do zwiększenia mozliwości pobierania ciepła (poprzez obnizenie temperatury w dolnym żródle i podwyższeniu jej w górnym źródle) zużywajac do tego relatywnie wysokie ilości energi.


W pełni się z Tobą zgadzam i dlatego stwierdziłem, że jest niemożliwe aby wodny1 bez wykorzystania przemian termodynamicznych mógł zbliżyć się do wydajności pompy ciepła, a co dopiero osiągnąć skuteczność kilkakrotnie większą niż pompa.

----------


## wmpol

> A ta pompka do przeganiania płynu? No, trzeba ją i kupić i nawet podłączyć.
> Inaczej zabawka nie zadziała.


Nie wiem po co te zdanie, nic nie wnosi do dyskusji, wiadomo że pompka musi być.




> Wykonane w ten sposób GWC to też rodzaj solara. No bo niby skąd tam pod ziemią ma się to ciepełko brać?.


Dla mnie GWC to coś diametralnie innego niż solar. Natomiast to, że część ciepła w gruncie pochodzi z energii słonecznej jest prawdą, ale jakie to ma znaczenie dla GWC? Gdyby ciepło z gruntu pobierało się podobnie jak to robi kolektor słoneczny to zamiast układać w gruncie rury trzebaby zakopywać kolektory. 




> A to, że w "normalnych" kolektorach słonecznych medium się grzeje do wysokich temperatur to nie do końca prawda. Sprawność wtedy jest kompetnie do du...


Nie rozumiem. Jak kolektor jest sprawny a słonko przypieka to medium musi się rozgrzać do wysokich temperatur. Mnie się wydaje że sprawność jest wtedy najlepsza, a najgorsza jest w pochmurne dni.

----------


## wmpol

> nie wnikając czy Adam wymyślił to pierwszy czy nie, to jedna firma znana większości ma taki gwc w sprzedaży   jakby nie działało choćby w jakimś sensownym stopniu to by chyba nie sprzedawali


Czy można prosić o namiary na tę firmę i ich rozwiązanie?

----------


## Mice

> Napisał Mice
> 
> nie wnikając czy Adam wymyślił to pierwszy czy nie, to jedna firma znana większości ma taki gwc w sprzedaży   jakby nie działało choćby w jakimś sensownym stopniu to by chyba nie sprzedawali  
> 
> 
> Czy można prosić o namiary na tę firmę i ich rozwiązanie?


www.dospel.pl ale gdzie to mają dokładnie nie wiem, ja widziałem osobiście na targach. Inna sprawa, że pojawiło się wiele miesięcy po tym jak Adam to opisał na forum, ale co ja tam wiem   :Lol:

----------


## adam_mk

Witam
wmpol
Piszesz tak:
„Porównywanie czerpania ciepła z gruntu z czerpaniem ciepła z energii słonecznej nie ma sensu. 
Niestety parę osób na forum przyjęło, że jesteś nieomylny i swoimi odpowiedziami ich w tym utwierdzasz. Ja wiem jedno: wodny1 nie może być wydajniejszy od pompy ciepła (i to jeszcze 10 razy!). 
jest niemożliwe aby wodny1 bez wykorzystania przemian termodynamicznych mógł zbliżyć się do wydajności pompy ciepła, a co dopiero osiągnąć skuteczność kilkakrotnie większą niż pompa.
Jak kolektor jest sprawny a słonko przypieka to medium musi się rozgrzać do wysokich temperatur. Mnie się wydaje że sprawność jest wtedy najlepsza, a najgorsza jest w pochmurne dni.
część ciepła w gruncie pochodzi z energii słonecznej jest prawdą,
Gdyby ciepło z gruntu pobierało się podobnie jak to robi kolektor słoneczny to zamiast układać w gruncie rury trzeba by zakopywać kolektory.”

Twój problem, jak mi się wydaje, polega na tym, że obiegowe opinie na wiele problemów przyjmujesz jako pewniki. Tymczasem to, co napisałeś nie do końca jest prawdą. Niedokładnie zgłębiłeś te problemy i popełniasz najczęstszy błąd odnosząc opisywane zjawiska do „warunków normalnych” jakie znasz najlepiej (20stC na poziomie morza).
TO NIE JA rządzę tymi zjawiskami tylko prawa fizyki. Ja tylko tę fizykę studiowałem i miałem bardzo upierdliwych nauczycieli, którzy wbili mi do łba odpowiedni ładunek wiedzy, którą się tu czasem dzielę. Ta wiedza jest weryfikowalna w wielu podręcznikach.

Czerpanie ciepła z samej skórki naszej Ziemi to pobieranie akumulowanej w niej energii słonecznej. Akumulowanej w sezonie letnim a pobieranej w okresach późniejszych. I to niekoniecznie akumulowanej W MIEJSCU JEJ POBIERANIA!  O możliwości skorzystania z tej energii zwykle decydują warunki lokalne (geologia, geomorfologia). Są miejsca gdzie jest łatwiej się do nie „dobrać” i są takie, gdzie jest to trudniejsze.
Liczenie wydajności w opisywany przez Ciebie sposób to tylko pewna konwencja próbująca ująć zjawisko w ramy liczbowe. Jak sam zauważyłeś, niezbyt udana, bo otrzymujesz symbole nieokreśloności (na szczęście rzędu pierwszego). Tu konieczne jest nieco inne podejście aby te zjawiska logicznie opisać. Przecież zachodzą (z czym nie polemizujesz!).
Błędnie Ci się wydaje, że sprawność zależy od pogody. To relacja wiążąca nieco inne czynniki a to, że medium MUSI się rozgrzać do wysokich temperatur też nie jest prawdą.
W dobrze zbudowanym kolektorze może tak być, jak mu na to pozwolimy! Ale to MY decydujemy czy tak ma być czy nie.
To prawda, że w wierzchniej warstwie gruntu część ciepła pochodzi z energii słonecznej. Tylko jaka część? Badania (NIE MOJE!!!) dowodzą, że jest to 99,6% (około). To jakby spora ta część. Nie jest błędem stwierdzenie , że ta energia to energia słoneczna zakumulowana.
RURY ZAKOPANE W GRUNCIE MOŻNA NAZWAĆ KOLEKTOREM! Są kolektorem i działają jak kolektor. Kolektory są różne (tak jak pieski czy młotki, małe, duże, jasne, ciemne) i zwykle są dostosowywane do warunków, w jakich mają pracować oraz zadań jakie mają spełniać.

Co do samej istoty problemu…
Żyjemy w hydrosferze otoczeni elementami przyrody ożywionej i nieożywionej. Doświadczamy stale wielu zjawisk wynikających z współistnienia materii i energii wokół nas.
Musimy (?!), no, staramy się, najlepiej, jak potrafimy, korzystać z tego, co dla nas dobre i minimalizować wpływy czynników niekorzystnych. To forum, to giełda pomysłów, jak najsprawniej i najtaniej to zrobić. Nikt tu nie usiłuje naginać praw fizyki tylko je stosować.
Rozważamy termoizolację w różnych warunkach, przepływ płynów (powietrze JEST płynem), przepływ prądu czy strumienia energii. Czasem dochodzimy do ciekawych wniosków dzieląc się zgromadzoną wiedzą i spostrzeżeniami.
Jednym z nich jest stwierdzenie, że podmokły teren wcale nie jest przeszkodą w skorzystaniu z ciepła gromadzonego latem w ziemi.
I to by było na tyle.

Pozdrawiam Adam M.

Życzysz sobie zobaczyć „wodny 1” w działaniu. Będziesz chyba musiał poczekać kilka miesięcy, bo wszystkie znane mi realizacje właśnie są „w toku budowy”. Sam buduję też taką instalację i będę wstawiał fotki w odpowiednim momencie (jak już powstaną). Po prostu. To jest bardzo nowatorskie , ale logiczne podejście do tego problemu.

----------


## RP

Mam nadzieję, że nie zmienię toku dyskusji ale moje pytanie dotyczy właśnie GWC.

Dziurę już wykonałem ale napotykam problem ze zdobyciem odpowiedniego żwiru. Czy ktoś może podać namiary na żwirownie gdzie dostanę odpowiedni żwir - chodzi mi o teren Śląska a najlepiej jak najbliżej częstochowy.

RP

----------


## Mice

> Mam nadzieję, że nie zmienię toku dyskusji ale moje pytanie dotyczy właśnie GWC.
> 
> Dziurę już wykonałem ale napotykam problem ze zdobyciem odpowiedniego żwiru. Czy ktoś może podać namiary na żwirownie gdzie dostanę odpowiedni żwir - chodzi mi o teren Śląska a najlepiej jak najbliżej częstochowy.
> 
> RP


Nie znam namiarów ale jak sam szukałem, to dzwoniłem kolejno do wszystkich żwirowni w promieniu 100km. Znalazłem 2 sztuki na kilkanaście, więc nie jest to proste. Ponoć można znaleźć w betoniarniach ale ja nie próbowałem. W tej chwili co gorsza zaczął się sezon "ogródkowy" więc będzie trudniej upolować taki żwir w dużej ilości bo jest brany na różne elementy.

----------


## RP

Zdaje się, że to najtrudniejszy i najważniejszy element GWC. Dziś byłem w jednej żwirowni i żwir 20-40 wyglądał słabo tak, że nawet nie wchodziłem do biura. Wniosek taki, że nie można tego po prostu zamówić nawet jak się telefonicznie znajdzie tylko trzeba pojechać i sprawdzić co załadują  ::-(: 

Znalazłem taki wykaz złóż:
http://www.pgi.gov.pl/surowce_minera...i%20zwirow.pdf 
i faktycznie można dzwonić po wszystkich aktualnie używanych.

RP

----------


## futrzak 61

Mam pytanie głównie do adam_mk ,choć nie tylko...Grunt na działce mam gliniasty, woda gruntowa na głębokości 0,6-1,2m, więc aż się prosi zrobić wodny 1.Zamierzam wykorzystać chłodnicę samochodową (z autobusu), ewentualnie dwie zrównoleglone. Nie mogę tylko znależć informacji na jakiej powierzchni powinien być wykonany kolektor w ziemi (rura fi 32 ułożona wkręgach o średnicy 2 m). Powierzchnia budynku ok 130 m2.[/b]

----------


## adam_mk

Witam
Myślę, że warto bardzo wyraźnie podkreślić parę ogólnie znanych faktów.

Korzystanie z ciepła ziemi oraz z ziemi, jako akumulatora tego ciepła jest możliwe i celowe. Środki i urządzenia, jakimi się to realizuje, muszą przenosić (być zdolne do przenoszenia) strumienia energii rzędu kilku kilowatów (zwykle 3 do 6). Proces ten odbywa się w przedziale temperatur zdecydowanie za niskich do osiągnięcia finalnego efektu ogrzania domu BEZ wsparcia go jakimś systemem grzewczym.
O intensywności procesu wymiany ciepła decyduje głównie różnica temperatur mediów wymieniających ten strumień ciepła. Ale nie tylko.
Z bilansu ciepła wiadomo, że istotne są również takie parametry jak masy i ciepło właściwe mediów. Nieobojętny jest też czas wymiany zależny wprost od prędkości strugi w wymienniku (stała aparaturowa).

Budując układ pompy ciepła wykonujemy dokładnie takie same urządzenie, jak do GWC wodnego1 - dolne źródło ciepła. Zasady obliczania jego mocy, sposobu jego budowy, metody jego eksploatacji, są prawie identyczne.
Różnica wobec pompy ciepła polega na pobieraniu tego strumienia "wprost", bez energochłonnego procesu transformowania temperatur (podnoszenia potencjału).
W wilgotnych, zalanych wodą, warstwach gleby można liczyć na uzysk strumienia ciepła rzędu 30 do 35W na każdy mb rozłożonej rury. Z tego wprost wynika, że ilość tej rury powinna być taka, aby zapewniała odpowiedni strumień energii w korzystnych warunkach. Dla około 6kW byłoby to 6000/35=171mb. Biorąc pod uwagę wszelkie możliwe niedogodności i utrudnienia, "poślizgi" dokonanych szacunków itp. należałoby ułożyć tak z minimum 200mb rury w tych mokrych warstwach na granicy przemarzania (metr do półtora ppt).
Aby zwiększyć czas wymiany ciepła pod ziemią, można konieczną, wyliczoną długość podzielić na dwa zrównoleglone odcinki po 100mb. Ten zabieg rozwija też powierzchnię wymiany ciepła gleby z wnętrzem rury i zmniejsza prędkość i opory przepływu cieczy. Pozwala też bardziej optymalnie rozłożyć tę rurę w terenie (dostępnej przestrzeni).
Zgodnie ze sztuką, rury kolektora ziemnego powinny być oddalone od siebie o około metr, aby objąć ich działaniem możliwie dużą objętość gleby, z którą będą to ciepło wymieniały. Rozkładanie rury w kręgach, w szerokim, maszynowo wykonywanym wykopie, co jest łatwiejsze, wymusza zastosowanie też większej jej długości.

Wykonany tak "piec ziemny" oferuje strumień ciepła o mocy rzędu 5-6kW, które jednak ma tylko około 7 do 10stC (bliżej 7). Jeżeli nie dobierzemy odpowiednio wymiennika, który będzie w stanie przekazać tę dysponowaną energię do potrzebnej ilości powietrza, to może się okazać, że zbudowany układ nie spełnia oczekiwań.
Wymiennik taki powinien być wielkopowierzchniowy wobec małej różnicy temepratur mediów. Należy też dążyć do zmniejszania prędkości przepływu strugi powietrza przez niego, choćby poprzez zwiększenie przekroju kanału w miejscu jego zabudowy. Należy zadbać też o dostatecznie intensywny strumień cieczy przez niego przepuszczanej, która przecież jest nośnikiem tej energii.
Obawiam się, że jedna chłodnica samochodowa nie spełni tych wymagań. Była liczona na zupełnie inne różnice temperatur. Trzeba by połączyć ich kilka.
Obliczenia cieplne w takich wypadkach nie są proste. Można intuicjonalnie przyjąć spory "zapas" na wszelki wypadek, lub zlecić je fachowcom i dobrać właściwy wymiennik do zakładanych parametrów.
Ja poszedłem właśnie tą drogą i otrzymałem propozycję, gdzie za określoną sumę otrzymam odpowiednio sprawne urządzenie, dobrze policzone do określonych zadań.

Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Nasunęła mi się taka dodatkowa uwaga, która być może usunie wiele niejasności w sprawie wszelkich GWC.

Strumień ciepła dostępny przez czas nasłonecznienia terenu w okresie jego akumulacji w ziemi (latem) jest rzędu 1kW/1m2 powierzchni. 200 mb rury rozłożonej co 1m obejmuje swym oddziaływaniem około 200m2 terenu. To oznacza, że dostarczany na tę powierzchnię strumień energii w słoneczne dni jest rzędu 200kW i działa przez kilkanaście godzin dziennie.
O zdolnościach jego akumulacji (wchłaniania) decydują lokalne warunki terenowe.
Bywa też, że można wykorzystać strumień ciepła, który był akumulowany na terennach oddalonych od miejsca wykonania kolektora ziemnego, jak teren ma spadek i jak układ warstw geologicznych jest wyjątkowo korzystny.
Pobieranie, w porównywalnym do czasu akumulacji, okresie strumienia energii rzedu watów przy zasilaniu źródła energią rzędu kilkowatów jest nie tylko możliwe, ale też wręcz oczywiste. Reszta - to tylko odpowiednio dobrana aparatura.
Np. dobrze wykonany "wodny1" lub żwirowiec.

Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## futrzak 61

Dzięki adam_mk.      Trochę mi przejaśniało. Będę dalej walczył z tematem.

----------


## SzymonK

...

----------


## wmpol

> Nasunęła mi się taka dodatkowa uwaga, która być może usunie wiele niejasności w sprawie wszelkich GWC.
> 
> Strumień ciepła dostępny przez czas nasłonecznienia terenu w okresie jego akumulacji w ziemi (latem) jest rzędu 1kW/1m2 powierzchni. 200 mb rury rozłożonej co 1m obejmuje swym oddziaływaniem około 200m2 terenu. To oznacza, że dostarczany na tę powierzchnię strumień energii w słoneczne dni jest rzędu 200kW i działa przez kilkanaście godzin dziennie.
> O zdolnościach jego akumulacji (wchłaniania) decydują lokalne warunki terenowe.
> Bywa też, że można wykorzystać strumień ciepła, który był akumulowany na terennach oddalonych od miejsca wykonania kolektora ziemnego, jak teren ma spadek i jak układ warstw geologicznych jest wyjątkowo korzystny.
> Pobieranie, w porównywalnym do czasu akumulacji, okresie strumienia energii rzedu watów przy zasilaniu źródła energią rzędu kilkowatów jest nie tylko możliwe, ale też wręcz oczywiste. Reszta - to tylko odpowiednio dobrana aparatura.
> Np. dobrze wykonany "wodny1" lub żwirowiec.
> 
> Pozdrawiam Adam M.


Niestety, ta dodatkowa uwaga gmatwa temat żwirowca i wodnego1. Przecież w każdym GWC zależy nam na wykorzystaniu faktu, że na pewnej głębokości pod ziemią panuje stała temperatura, która wynosi około 8s topni C. (musimy to przyjąć jako pewnik i nie zastanawiać się skąd ta ebnergi się bierze). Dzięki tej stabilności temperatury latem możemy wykorzystać GWC do chłodzenia a zimą do podgrzewania powietrza czy innego medium. Dodatkowo jeśli tylko wymianą obejmiemy odpowiednio duży obszar gruntu to będziemy mogli wykorzystywać GWC bez przerw na jego regenerację.

GWC spełnia swe funkcje w okresach skrajnych temperatur, czyli w zimie lub latem kiedy zewnętrzna temperatura znacznie różni się od temperatury w mieszkaniu.

Nie rozumiem potrzeby obliczania ile energi słonecznej przypada na jednostkę powierzchni w przypadku analizy GWC wodnego lub żwirowego. Ile by jej nie było to temeperatura pod powierzchnią (na odpowiedniej głębokościi i tak będzie oscylowała w okolicach tych 8 stopni i z tej właściwości gruntu chcemy skorzystać.  A jeżeli latem miałaby być znacznie wyższa to gwc nic by nie dawał.Nie róbmy z GWC ułomnego kolektora słonecznego. W zasadzie to we większości przykładowych realizacji zaleca się nawet oddzielić GWC styropianem od wpływu promieniowania słonecznego. Styropian ma być ułożony nad wymiennikiem.

W swoim przedostatnim tekście dobrze podkreśliłeś, że przy realizacji wodnego1 nie jest problemem zrobienie odpowiednio wydajnego wymiennika grunt/glikol (chyba, że ktoś ma bardzo małą działkę) ale odpowiednio wydajnego wymiennika glikol/powietrze o akceptowalnych gabarytach, co starałem się wcześniej wykazać.

Jeśli chodzi o różnicę zdań w ocenie sprawnośi kolektora słonecznego: użyłem potocznego słownictwa chcąc podkreślić, że w "pełnym" słońcu kolektor jest bardziej sprawny, fakt powinienem napisać bardziej wydajny. Na przyszłość będę bardziej uważał na terminy. Jeśli chodzi o sprawność to pewnie jak dla każdego urządzenia wykres sprawności w zależności od uzykiwanej mocy jest jakąś krzywą, zapewne wypukłą z jednym maksimum.
Poza tym dopóki nie ustalimy co jest wysoką temperaturą a co niską (dla  mnie wysoka to powyżej 80 stopni C) to dyskusja o tym czy medium w trakcie pracy kolektora słonecznego nagrzewa się do wysokiej temp. czy nie, może ciągnąć się w nieskończoność. Poza tym muszę sprecyzować, że myślę o temperaturze medium na wylocie solara. Temperatura czynnika w kolektorze przy strumieniu 1000kWh/m2 i temp. powietrza 25 stopni celsjusza medium może nagrzać się do około 220 stopni! (wyjęte ze specyfikacji jakiegoś kolektora).

Ostatnio (jak zresztą pisał Mice) na rynku pojawił się GWC firmy Dospel o nazwie GWC Max. Niestety jak wynika z innego wątku na tym forum(http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...66d484c2b207da) trudno uzyskać o nim wyczerpujące informacje od producenta. Na allegro znalazłem troszkę wiecej informacji: GWC Max ma działać do strumienia powietrza 1000m3/h, uzyskiwać moc do 2kW, ma to wystarczyć do podgrzania powietrza do temeperatury powyżej zera przy temp. zewn. -20 stopni. Rozmiary chłodnicy/nagrzewnicy są do przyjęcia (około 80x70x50). Może pracować do 8h na dobę (regeneracja złoża?)- trochę krótko.
Zastanawiający jest element w którym jest prawdopodobnie pompa i sterowanie. Jest dość duży (około 70x50x1 :cool:  i waży 21kg (obawiam się, że zapowiada się niezła praca badawcza przy samodzielnym  uruchomieniu wodnego1).
Ma to kosztować w granicach 10k pln (?)- niestety też drogo.
Przypominam w założeniach wodny1 miał kosztować około 1,5k pln.

Pozdrawiam
wmpol

----------


## Dudniczenko

witajcie
w końcu przeszedłem od słów do czynów (adam_mk wiekie dzięki za doradztwo)
jeszcze się zgłoszę w sprawie wymiennika juwentu   :Wink2:  
wczoraj skończyłem układanie GWC wodny 1 pod bydynkiem (1,5 dnia pracy w dwie osoby)
tempo kopania nie było rewelacyjne, pnieważ upały były niemiłosierne
więcej zdjęć pod linkiem w stopce



jedna pętla wokół domu poniżej ławy to ok 60 mb reszta ok 140 mb weszło w wężownicę pod budynkiem (odległości ok 1m, 15 cm pod ławami)
przepusty pod ławmai trochę głębiej i były robione świdrem fi 32
rury praktycznie układałem w wodzie, ponieważ teraz jest taki poziom wody gruntowej (zimą to już całkiem będą pływać)
zostawiłem sobie złączkę na zewnątrz budynku aby przy wykopie pod taraz dołożyć jeszcze 50 mb
teraz mam dylemat czy ułożyć kanały rozprowadzające poiwetrze (fi 100 lub 110) w kanałach od Terrivy.
Rura sztywna ocynkowana z izolacją się zmieści (można uzupełnić boki pianką a gdyby centralka (wentylatory akustyczne) na prąd stały była na środku sropu to odcinki do pomoieszczeń nie byłyby dłuższe niż 7 m
czy są
czy ktoś ma jakieś zastrzeżenia do takiego rozwiązania
pozdrawiam

----------


## wmpol

> teraz mam dylemat czy ułożyć kanały rozprowadzające poiwetrze (fi 100 lub 110) w kanałach od Terrivy.
> Rura sztywna ocynkowana z izolacją się zmieści (można uzupełnić boki pianką a gdyby centralka (wentylatory akustyczne) na prąd stały była na środku sropu to odcinki do pomoieszczeń nie byłyby dłuższe niż 7 m
> czy są
> czy ktoś ma jakieś zastrzeżenia do takiego rozwiązania
> pozdrawiam


Radziłbym zlecić projekt fachowcom, koszt od 600 do 1000zł ponieważ obawiam się, że można popełnić parę błędów. Z tego co wiem do anemostatu (w budynkach mieszkalnych ) dochodzi się rurami preizolowanymi (np sonoduct?) w celu wyciszenia instalacji. Główne ciągi można zrobić z rur spiro sztywnych następnie zaizolowanych. Można zrobić całą instalację wyłącznie z rur sonoduct i wychodzi to nawet taniej od rury spiro + izolacja +taśma do klejenia. Z projektu dowiesz się co jeszcze trzeba wpiąć w instalację (tłumiki, przepustnice itp.) Będziesz miał również wyliczone wymagane przekroje przewodów.

pozdrawiam

----------


## Dudniczenko

> Radziłbym zlecić projekt fachowcom, koszt od 600 do 1000zł ponieważ obawiam się, że można popełnić parę błędów.


jeżeli dasz mi namiary kto z uprawnieniami zrobi mi projekt do 1000 zł to skorzystam (będę potrzebował jakiś papierek do starostwa)

założenia projektowe (jaka centrala, jakie rury, jak je rozprowadzić) mam już wyliczone i rozrysowane przez dwie firmy zajmujące się wentylacją
pojektu nie zamawiałem bo zaśpiewali sobie 2.000 netto   :Evil:   (więcej niż za projekt caego domu)
w stropie kratki nawiewne i wywiewnę będą higrosterowalne
centala wentylacja nawiewno/wywiewna będzie miała czujnik podciśnienia/nadciśnienia tak aby wydajność zmieniała się w zależności od otwarcia kratek
silnik wentylatorów ma być akustyczny na napięcie stałe (mniejszy pobór prądu)
to jest pierwowzór


teraz zrobię centralnie trzy wnęki w stropie jedną na centralę wyciągową, drugą nawiewną a trzecia komora będzie na reku
centrale wentylacyjne mają być oparte na tym:
ttp://aereco.com.pl/product.php?product=vam
ten akurat jest wyciągowy (regulowany czujnik podciśnienia ok 100 PA)
druga centralka nadmuchowa będzie miała identyczną konstrukcję tylko że z czunikiem na nadciśnienie
można do tego też zrobić sterowanie obrotami wentylatora w zależności od wskazań czunika ale chyba nie warto (ten parametr nie będzie się zmieniał tak szybko)
wentylator ma być tego producenta EBM (ok 150 EUR/szt do kupienia w Polsce)

mam nadzieję, że jak zobaczę już rozłożonąTerrivę to wtedy prawdopodobnie koncepcja ułożenia sama się nasunie i dam parę dni wolnego ekipie aby na spokojnie przy piwku sobie to rozłożyć

co do ułożonego gwc wodny 1 zastanawiam się czy same rurki nie przysypać piaskiem z cementem (ok 15% cementu) aby lepiej przylegało i była większa wydajność/akumulacyjność

----------


## wmpol

> jeżeli dasz mi namiary kto z uprawnieniami zrobi mi projekt do 1000 zł to skorzystam (będę potrzebował jakiś papierek do starostwa)


Za 1000zł projekt wentylacji wykonuje firma emka z wrocławia (www.rekuperatory.pl) na podstawie projektu architektonicznego. Nie zdecydowałem się obawiając się, że bez wizyty na budowie (mam już stan surowy) projektant może nie uwzględnić wszystkich uwarunkowań. 
Skorzystam z usług innej firmy, namiary prześle na priva, koszt 600zł. Nie sądzę aby to jednak był projekt spełniający wszystkie wymagania formalne, a taki masz chyba na myśli (ten za 1000zł z firmy emka być może). Jest duże prawdopodobieństwo, że wentylacja wykonana bez projektu będzie źle działać, usunięcie błędów może kosztować dużo więcej niż koszt projektu. Projekt jaki dostanę we wspomnianej cenie 600zł powinien zawierać wszystkie niezbędne informacje potrzebne do samodzielnego wykonania instalacji i przy właściwym jej wykonaniu dawać gwarancje prawidłowego jej działania. Jeśli nie budujesz budynku użyteczności publicznej to na wentylację nie musisz mieć projektu spełniającego wszelkie formalne wymogi. Instalacja oczywiście musi być dobrze wykonana, aby zatwierdził ją mistrz kominiarski w trakcie odbioru budynku.




> założenia projektowe (jaka centrala, jakie rury, jak je rozprowadzić) mam już wyliczone i rozrysowane przez dwie firmy zajmujące się wentylacją
> pojektu nie zamawiałem bo zaśpiewali sobie 2.000 netto    (więcej niż za projekt caego domu)
> w stropie kratki nawiewne i wywiewnę będą higrosterowalne
> centala wentylacja nawiewno/wywiewna będzie miała czujnik podciśnienia/nadciśnienia tak aby wydajność zmieniała się w zależności od otwarcia kratek
> silnik wentylatorów ma być akustyczny na napięcie stałe (mniejszy pobór prądu)


Jeśli w założeniach projektowych masz wszystkie niezbędne informacje do samodzielnego wykonania instalacji to projektu w bardziej formalnej formie nie potrzebujesz. W szczególności musiałbyś znać przebieg i długości wszystkich przewodów, mieć listę wszystkich elementów składowych instalacji. Zastanawia mnie więc dlaczego pytasz na forum czy ktoś ma jakieś uwagi. Wygląda na to, że albo w założeniach projektanci nie ujęli wszystkiego (zabezpieczyli się   :smile:  ) albo nie masz do nich zaufania.
Z tego co wiem jest też różnica w podejściu do projektowania instalacji przemysłowych i domowych. W domowych bardzo trzeba zwracać uwagę na głośność instalacji (stąd preizolowane rury elastyczne, szczególnie w wersji tłumiącej dźwięk). Skoro twoi projektanci zaproponowali tylko rury sztywne to może zajmują się tylko przemysłówką.
Jeśli chodzi o higresterowanie to nie słyszałem o tym w kontekście wentylacji wymuszonej, muszę zapytać moich projektantów/wykonawców.
Tak samo muszę o zapytać o wykorzystanie czujnika podciśnienia i nadciśnienia.
Która centrala ma taką funkcje? 
Ja planuję zainstalowanie rekuperatora Bartosz. Zbilansowanie nawiewu/wywiewu ma być przeprowadzone po wszystkich pracach instalacyjnych. Regulację zrobią przy wykorzystaniu przepustnic (chyba).



> co do ułożonego gwc wodny 1 zastanawiam się czy same rurki nie przysypać piaskiem z cementem (ok 15% cementu) aby lepiej przylegało i była większa wydajność/akumulacyjność


Jedyna uwaga jaka przewija się w opisach instalacji to sugestia aby rury układać w gruncie rodzimym. Trzeba chyba uważać aby grunt jak najmniej poruszyć, szczególnie z dołu i z boków rurki (najlepiej chyba na dnie wykopu wykopać rowek?). Z góry najlepiej chyba przysypać też gruntem rodzimym.
pozdrawiam
wmpol

----------


## Dudniczenko

*wmpol* jeżeli chodzi o centalkę z czujnikiem na podciśnienie to taki wentylator wyciągowy oferuje firma aereco specjalnie zaprojektowany do swoich kratek higrosterowalnych
nadmuchowy może działać na tej samej zasadzie tylko, że wtedy musi być czujnik nadciśnienia (przedział od 80-120 PA w zależności od oporów na instalacji)
wentylator akustyczny VAM (zdjęcie umieściłem w jednym z postów)

----------


## SzymonK

...

----------


## Dudniczenko

dzisiaj byłem w Sosnowcu u producenta rur spiro wszelkiej maści
rozmawiałem z kiero budowy i zgodził się aby rozprowadzić wentylację w kanałach od terivy z dodatkowym zbrojeniem (100 izolacją spojnie się zmieści)
system planuję zrobić na dwóch niezależnych centralach (wyciągowa i nadmuchowa) umieszczonych centralnie w stropie (gdzieś w klatce schodowej)
rozprowadzenie na sztywnych rurach ocynkowanych spiro plus kolana
odcinki będą krótkie i proste więc opory też powinny być mniejsze
dwie magistrale wentylacyjne polecą w większych prostokątnych kanałach (w całym pustaku teriva + dozbrojenie)
pomiędzy magistralami 2 komory na reku (jedna na kiedyś na zapas)
dostęp do urządzeń klapy w podłodze (wykończone parkietem, wykładzina) coś na wzór jak to robi legalett
wentylatory o wydajności regulowanej czujnikiem nadciśnenia/podciśnienia w zakresie od 90-600 m3/h (kubatrua budynku 650 m3)
przepływ w pomieszczeniach regulowany kratkami higrosterowalnymi aereco
czerpnia połączona z gwc wodny 1 a na temperatury przejsciowe automatyczny bypass (jakiś z siłownikiem jak do inst. kominkowych)

część z tego zrealizowana (gwc wodny 1) reszta rodzi się w głowie

to co do mnie przemawia za takim rozwiązaniem to bardzo nowoczesne, trwałe, ciche i enegooszczędne wentylatory EBM 90-600 m3; 2-50 W;
sztywna i trwała instalacja rur spiro dająca łatwo się wyczyścić przez otwory rewizyjne
z tego co sobie wyliczyłem to cały system wyjdzie dużo taniej gdybym zlecił wykonanie firmie a za tą cenę dostabym wentylatory z kilakrotnie większym poborem prądu i bez możliwości sterowania obrotami
następna relacja z ułożenia kanałów w terivie a do tego czasu konkretne uwagi mile widziane

----------


## Mice

A tak swoją drogą czytał ktoś ostatniego Muratora ? Jechałem w delegację więc sobie kupiłem a tutaj temat GWC   :ohmy:  
Wygodnie się rozsiadłem, otwieram ...  :Roll:   tendencja taka i pełen marketing Rehau, że mnie zemdliło w trakcie czytania ze 3 x.
Podsumowując tylko Rehau, bez względu na glebę itp. Żwirowiec do niczego, w fundamentach do niczego, bezprzeponowe do niczego, o wodnym brak info. Wszędzie grozi awaria, zalanie oraz rozszczelnienie, do tego grzybki i wodorosty. Cholipa, ale wtopiłem, nie dosyć, że żwirowy to jeszcze pod domem a żwir bez logo Rehau  :sad:  
Adamie, jak tam nabijanie znaczków  :big grin:  

Panie Redaktorze ... ulotki marketingowe to nie wszystko  :Lol:

----------


## zahir1000

Ja mam taki dylemacik  :Roll:  
Będę miał podłączone ciepło z ciepłowni. Przez moją działkę będzie przechodzić przewód z ciepłą wodą. Nie wiem jak bardzo ciepła jest zanim dotrze do domu ale przy złączu w domu jest 75 stopni. Przewód jest oczywiście ocieplony ale mimo to  w zimę w miejscu gdzie przebiega ta rura nie ma śniegu więc temperatura w tym miejscu będzie cacy  :big grin:  Tak więc zastanawiam się czyby nie puścić przewodu GWC wzdłuż tej rury.
 Zdaje sobie sprawe że to by mi dało tylko komfort w okresie zimowym a co latem??? puścić oddzielną nitkę na lato ???
Chciałbym jakoś wykorzystać darmowe ciepło jakie będzie na mojej działce ale jak????
Proszę o sugestie i o pomoc.

----------


## Grzegorz Saczek

A nie jest tak że od instalacji musi być jakiś odstęp?

----------


## zahir1000

> A nie jest tak że od instalacji musi być jakiś odstęp?


Właśnie wysłałem zapytanie do osoby wtajemniczonej w tej sprawie i czekam na odpowiedz  :Roll:   U mojego znajomego kopali ten przewód jedynie 60 cm pod powierzchnią ziemi. Może da się umieścić GWC pod tym przewodem. Może się dogadam nawet co do kosztów wykopania głębszego rowu na te dwie instalacje.Gdyby wyszło że nie ma sprzeciwu na instalację pod ich przewodem to nawet 18 metrów GWC by wystarczyło by ogrzać wstępnie powietrze, tak myślę   :Roll:

----------


## adam_mk

Zgodę i stałą opłatę dostaniesz.
Tak myślę. Żeby tylko wyliczenia wielkości tej stałej opłaty kompletnemu debilowi nie nakazali...  :Roll:  
Adam M.

----------


## zahir1000

> Zgodę i stałą opłatę dostaniesz.
> Tak myślę. Żeby tylko wyliczenia wielkości tej stałej opłaty kompletnemu debilowi nie nakazali...  
> Adam M.


No tego byśmy przecież nie chcieli  :Roll:

----------


## Grzegorz Saczek

Z ciekawością czekam na odpowiedz.

----------


## pedzelito

Witam Was!
Niniejszym dołączam do waszego szacownego grona gdyż będę budował własnymi łapkami GWC. Odpowiedniego maila już wysłałem do *adam_mk* i obiecał mi pomóc za co bardzo Ci dziękuję Adamie!
Z postępów prac zdam obszerną relację (łącznie z fotkami) a teraz tylko nadmienię że dom będzie na dość sporej pochyłości i dlatego myślę o żwirowcu w fundamentach ale to nie ostateczna wersja. Badania geologiczne podesłałem Adamowi i czekam na jego analizę.

----------


## gregor2

Witam
mam pytanie, zwłaszcza do Adama. 
Planuję wodny1, i tak sobie pomyślałem czy nie połączyć tego z oczyszczalnią ścieków. Niestety oczyszczalnię z rozsączalnikami już zakopałem więc opcja położenia rurek pod drenażem odpada. Nie dość że będzie wilgotno to jeszcze ciepło z procesu fermetacji. Naszła mnie myśl, żeby spróbować te rurki poprowadzić w drenażu. Rury mają fi 110 i dł. 60 m. Co o tym sądzicie? Temp. w takich rurkach rozsączalnikowych powinna być (teoretycznie) wyższa niż w gruncie. Dzięki temu rozwiązaniu odpada mi dodatkowe kopanie 60 m pod rurki.

----------


## adam_mk

Przywaliłeś mi!
Nie mam zdania.
Dedukuję tak:

W ekstremalnych warunkach, gdy na dworze będzie około -20, wtedy płyn po przejściu przez wymiennik może też osiągać temperatury ujemne (skali Celsiusa). Krótki czas taki system wytrzyma, bo to woda z kolosalnym ciepłem utajonym (ciepłem przemiany fazowej). Jeżeli taki stan utrzyma się dłużej, to może (tu nie jestem pewien) zacząć się zestalać zawartość takiej rury rozsączającej. Rura się zatka lodem i całość diabli wezmą (W sensie przydatności. Jak rozmarznie, to ponownie zadziała). Czy tak się stanie, może stać, to albo eksperyment, albo bardzo drobiazgowe wyliczenia ciepła z rozpiską na poszczególne metry instalacji. Taka przestrzenna mapa bilansu cieplnego.
Ryzykowne. System ma wiele metrów długości. Wystarczy, że tylko w jednych 10cm warunek będzie spełniony - to stanie całość!

Taki guru, żeby w tych warunkch doradzić czy odradzić - to ja nie jestem!  :Lol:  
Chyba lepiej nie wprowadzać zbyt wielu zmiennych do i tak rozbudowanego równania. Połączenie łyżki z dyszlem to ani łyżka, ani dyszel!
Jednak! Ten eksperyment, jak piszesz, nie musi być ekstra drogi. Wszystko wskazuje, że poza sytuacjami ekstremalnymi ma uzasadnienie.
A gdyby to miało być te OSTATNIE 60mb zakopanej rury? Ryzyko zatkania lodem byłoby nikłe. Zysk temperaturowy powinien być.
Można potraktować też ten odcinek tak, że puścić równolegle do niego przełączaną zaworami obejściówkę. Tylko po co wtedy komplikować rozsączanie?
Dla wiedzy?
Nie wiem!  :cry:  

Jest nas tu dość sporo. Pokiwajmy się nad takim podejściem!
Pozdrawiam Adam M

----------


## HenoK

> Naszła mnie myśl, żeby spróbować te rurki poprowadzić w drenażu. Rury mają fi 110 i dł. 60 m. Co o tym sądzicie? Temp. w takich rurkach rozsączalnikowych powinna być (teoretycznie) wyższa niż w gruncie. Dzięki temu rozwiązaniu odpada mi dodatkowe kopanie 60 m pod rurki.


Nie wiem, czy bierzesz to pod uwagę, ale rury w drenażu rozsączającym rzadko są  w cały przekroju wypełnione cieczą. Przez wiekszość czasy woda (ścieki) jest tylko na dnie. W takiej sytuacji rurka byłaby w powietrzu, czyli pożytek z niej byłby niewielki  :sad: .

----------


## Mice

Tak sobie jeszcze myślę, Adam piszesz o ostatnich 60mb drenażu czyli najdalej od osadnika ? Wydaje mi się, że tam w ogóle będzie dopływać stosunkowo mało "nośnika" ciepła bo spora część wsiąknie wcześniej. I ciepło pobierane w większości będzie raczej ciepłem samej ziemi. Przynajmniej tak sobie myślę.

----------


## adam_mk

Ja myślałem o końcu rury od GWC wodnego 1 wpuszconej do tych drenów rozsączających. Wody tam tyle, co kot napłakał, ale jeżeli temperaturka jest?
Ciekawe tylko jaka.
Adam M.

----------


## Mice

aha   :Wink2:  
temperaturę obstawiam raczej niewiele wyższą od temp ziemi (mówię o zimie). Bo przy tak małej ilości "cieczy" mocno ona nie podgrzeje środowiska wewnątrz drenażu ? Tym bardziej glikolu czy innego płynu w kolejnej rurze. Do tego powolny przepływ cieczy w drenażu, no i odpowietrzenie drenażu którym temp. będzie umykać. Ale to tylko takie szybkie skojarzenia. A możliwy zakres temp. w oasdniku i samej cieczy w drenażu trza by poszukać.

----------


## adam_mk

Chyba więc nie warta skórka wyprawki!
Oczyszczalni jeszcze nie stawiałem, a te co je znam, to sporo za duże, choć mają mocną nadprodukcję ciepła (miejska!  :Lol:  )
Adam M.

----------


## gregor2

> Nie wiem, czy bierzesz to pod uwagę, ale rury w drenażu rozsączającym rzadko są  w cały przekroju wypełnione cieczą. Przez wiekszość czasy woda (ścieki) jest tylko na dnie. W takiej sytuacji rurka byłaby w powietrzu, czyli pożytek z niej byłby niewielki .


zgadzam się że rury rozsączające nie będą wypełnione w całości wodą. Ale w tych rurach powinna być temp. wyższa niż gruncie. To pierwszy pożytek. Drugi mam mniej kopania. I tak już nieźle działkę przeryłem bo pompę ciepła zainstalowałem z 210 mb rurek + oczyszczalnia 60 mb rury. Już za bardzo nie mam gdzie kłaść tych dodatkowych 200 mb rury.

----------


## gregor2

Wnioski z naszych dywagacji:
-jeżeli ktoś jeszcze nie robił oczyszczalni to warto te rurki umieście na 2-1.5 m p.p.t, przysypać piachem na to kamienie, rury drenażowe na gł. 60-80 cm. (2 w jednym. Oszczędność dodatkowego kopania, a i dodatkowa wilgoć z oczyszczalni)
-jeżeli ktoś nie ma miejsca na dodatkowe kopanie to można spróbować wsadzić do rur rozsączających, nie licząc na dodatkową temp., bo faktycznie temp. może nie być aż tak wysoka, bo zimne powietrze będzie wlatywało przez otwór napowietrzający rozsączalnika.
-w pozostałych przypadkach nie warto. No chyba żeby wsadzić rury do zbiornika, tam to ze 40 stopni powinno być. Tylko jak to zrobić??????

zgadzacie się?

----------


## Mice

> -w pozostałych przypadkach nie warto. No chyba żeby wsadzić rury do zbiornika, tam to ze 40 stopni powinno być. Tylko jak to zrobić??????
> 
> zgadzacie się?


Temat już był "roztrząsany", jesli włożysz do osadnikia rury gwc które zabiorą temp. automatycznie "utrudnisz życie" bakteriom które tam mają działać w odpowiednich dla siebie temp..
Co do reszty, zgadzam się   :Wink2:

----------


## adam_mk

W pełni popieram dwie ostanie wypowiedzi. Zbiornik zostawiłbym w spokoju a rury tak, jak proponujecie - pod rozsączaniem.
Adam M.

----------


## saitis

Witam

Sytuacja przedstawi sie następująco,
wymyśliłem sobie aby uczynić sobie GWC pod powierzchnią garazu.





Powierzchnia pod garażem do wykorzystania to ok. 21 m2
Grunt to glina
Powierzchnia mieszkania ok 170 m2

1. Czy obniżyć ławe do poziomu zaznaczonego na niebiesko uzyskując tym ok 24 m3 czy wystarczy ok 11 m3
2. czy moge wsypac żwir od fundamentu do funtamentu
3. czy musze jakos zabezpieczy fundamenty od środka
4. czy dawac gewlokline na dno
5. czy 5 cm styro + folia od góry to grubość wystarczajaca
6. czy rura fi 160 bedzie wystarczajaca do nawiewu i wyciagu (wewnatrz oczywiście nawiercona)
7. czy to wogóle dobry pomysł aby robic gwc pod garazem ? 
 :Confused:  

Pozdrawiam

----------


## adam_mk

Witam
Podrzucam wnioski z kilku dyskusji na ten temat. To, co pamiętam.
Szegóły tu gdzieś są. Tak jak i dyskusje.

GWC pod garażem oznacza, że garaż zostanie odcięty od ciepła ziemi i będzie tracił ciepło przez ściany. Trzeba więc go grzać, aby utrzymać wewnątrz dodatnie temperatury zimą.
Żwir można wsypać od fundamemtu do fundamentu. Fundamewnt od zewnątz trzeba by ocieplić.
Oczywiście dawać geowłukninę i na dno i na wierzch.
5cm styro to za mało na podłogę na gruncie, ale to garaż. Sam zdecyduj.
Jak cię stać, to zrób klasyczne 10cm styro.
Piszesz o 170m2. Pomnożone przez 3 daje około 500m3. To byłaby górna granica wydajności. Prędkości strugi, opory rosnące z prędkością, wydajność systemu, itd itp - wszystko wskazuje na około fi 200.
Pomysł tak samo dobry jak inne. Ma zalety. Raz się tylko kopie dziurę.

Obniżyłbym tę ławę tak jak jest na niebiesko. 24m3 to dość dobra ilość. TYlko jak ją uzyskać?
Masz 21m2 powierzchni. Złoże wymienia ciepło z gruntem tylko dnem (tymi 21m2). Budowanie złoża bardzo grubego, pół na pół kamienie z powietrzem, to średnio dobry pomysł. Złoże nie powinno być zbyt grube. Zazwyczaj około 0,7m. Nawet jak dasz 0,8m to wyjdzie 16,8m3 złoża. Dolna akceptowalna wielkość dla ciągłej pracy z niewielkim przepływem.
Nie ma tam gdzieś jeszcze trochę miejsca?

Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## pedzelito

Ja właśnie jestem po pierwszej części budowy żwirowca, poniżej fotorelacja.
*adam_mk* WIELKIE, WIELKIE podziękowania za poświęcony mi czas, za wyrozumiałość i opanowanie.  :wink: 

Oto miejsce na żwirowiec czyli "plac" pod garażem dwustanowiskowym:

Dosypywanie ziemi i zgrubne równanie dna żwirowca:

Zagęszczanie dna i stanowisko do płukania żwiru:
 
Ułożona geowłóknina i rozpoczęte zasypywanie:
 
Zrobiłem też przepusty przez ściany fundamentowe. Robota okazała się zdecydowanie łatwiejsza niż myślałem ale do pomocy miałem dużą młotowiertarkę udarową z wiertłem 40mm.  :smile: 
   
Żwirowiec jest teraz w takim stanie:

brakuje dużych kamieni do obłożenia dziurawych rur i jeszcze jakieś 4-5 kubików żwiru. Wszystko załatwię do końca przyszłego tygodnia i "po robocie".  :smile:

----------


## Mice

Gratulacje, witam w gronie żwirowiaków   :Lol:

----------


## pedzelito

*Mice* dzięki!  :smile: 
Ze względu na to, iż miałem bardzo duży problem z kamieniami do obłożenia rur wymyśliłem taki patent:

Powinno się sprawdzić.

----------


## Mice

siatka jest z czego ? spore otwory w rurach, oby ciężar wytrzymało jeśli kamienie małe i będa naciskać na samą siatkę. Dlatego ja zrobiłem dużo małych otworów w rurach, ale fakt, że i kamienie do obłożenia rur wybierałem ręcznie największe.

----------


## romwis

pedzelito - Pomysł jak dla mnie genialny.
Jakie dałeś fi otworów w rurze i jakie odległości między nimi?
Przyłączam się z pytaniem o rodzaj siatki i rozmiar jej oczek.
pzdr.
-romwis

----------


## Lookita

od dzisiaj mam GWC bezprzeponowy by WAREBUD ,lezy sobie poza garazem,pierwotnie mial byc pod nim....ale za maly okazal sie garaz...

----------


## pedzelito

> siatka jest z czego ? spore otwory w rurach, oby ciężar wytrzymało jeśli kamienie małe i będa naciskać na samą siatkę.


Hmmm, z czego siatka to ja nie wiem, zwykła plastikowa  :wink:  siatka ogrodnicza. Sprawdzałem siłę nacisku jaka ją przerywa i nie ma możliwościa aby taka wystąpiła w złożu. Trzeba naprawdę się namęczyć tym bardziej że najpierw siatka się bardzo dużo rozciąga a dopiero potem przerywa.




> pedzelito - Jakie dałeś fi otworów w rurze i jakie odległości między nimi? Przyłączam się z pytaniem o rodzaj siatki i rozmiar jej oczek.
> pzdr. -romwis


Fi otworów to 6 cm i są wiercone co ok. 15 cm. Wielkość oczka w siatce to 1,5x1,5 cm.

----------


## romwis

Lookita - daj proszę więcej szczegółów: opis, szkic ewent. fotki z montażu.
Ja też planuję poza garażem - pod podjazdem, ca. 6mx6m powierzchni.
dzk i pzdr.
-romwis

----------


## pedzelito

A ja powoli kończę prace nad GWC.
Najpierw dowieziony został żwir
  
potem został zagęszczony
 
następnie złoże przykryte zostało geowłókniną  :smile:  i folią
 
oraz zasypane piaskiem i zagęszczone
 
Jeszcze ułożę styropian i żwirowiec gotowy.
*adam_mk* - DZIEKUJE BARDZO!!!

----------


## Lookita

Jaki koszt tego Ci w przewidywaniach wyjdzie?Na jaka powierzchnie -kubature raczej bedzie to przewidziane ?

----------


## pedzelito

> Jaki koszt tego Ci w przewidywaniach wyjdzie?Na jaka powierzchnie -kubature raczej bedzie to przewidziane ?


W odpowiedzi podeprę sie postem Adama:



> GWC ŻWIROWY:
> 1m3 żwiru po przedmuchaniu go strugą powietrza "da" skokiem sporo ciepła a potem "stanie" z powodu wychłodzenia i trzeba regenerować złoże (czekać aż "naciągnie")
> 10m3 żwiru rozwiązuje problem dla 100m2 domku na 8 godzin, potem przerwa.
> 30-50m3 rozwiązuje ten problem naprawdę skutecznie i przy pracy na 1/2 możliwości pozwala na "pracę ciągłą".


Ja mam złoże  26m3 więc myślę że dla mojego domu (170m2) będzie ok, oczywiście nie do pracy ciągłej ale do pracy "wystarczającej".
Koszt ok. 4000 zł.

----------


## leśny_ziutek

Po kilkunastu miesiącach zaczęły się konkrety, czyli faza ostatnich wyborów, bo za chwilę rusza budowa...

Jeszcze 2-3 miesiące temu byłem gorącym zwolennikiem GWC, w roli jaką mu tu się najczęściej przypisuje. Jednak przyszedł czas na dokładne przemyślenie i policzenie wszystkiego (wentylacja, odzysk ciepła, GWC) i już ze wstępnych rozważań wynika, że w przypadku korzystania z wydajnego rekuperatora, termodynamiczny sens GWC do podgrzewania powietrza nawiewanego do domu wydaje się być nieco dyskusyjny.

Otóż, zakładając, że mamy do dyspozycji wysokosprawny wymiennik przeciwprądowy, praktycznie 100% energii pobranej z gruntu i przekazanej do nawiewanego powietrza, momentalnie wyrzucamy za okno i więc energia ta nie wpływa w żaden sposób na bilans energetyczny domu (fakt ten był już wspomniany w tym temacie, lecz być może uszedł uwadze większości czytających).

Ta nieco kłopotliwa dla zwolenników GWC sytuacja będzie się zmieniać na korzyść GWC przy malejącej sprawności rekuperatora, a w skrajnym przypadku - kompletny brak odzysku ciepła z wywiewanego powietrza - będziemy mogli powiedzieć, że 100% ciepła pozyskanego z gruntu znajdzie się po stronie zysków energetycznych (o tyle mniej zużyjemy prądu/opału do ogrzania powietrza w domu).

Rozważmy następujące warianty koegzystencji GWC i rekuperatora zimą:

1. Wysokosprawny rekuperator + GWC.

Najbardziej ekonomiczne korzystanie z GWC w obecności wysokosprawnego rekuperatora polegałoby na tym, aby rolę GWC sprowadzić do układu niedopuszczającego do zamarzania wymiennika w rekuperatorze, co polegałoby na utrzymania temperatury powietrza nawiewanego powyżej 0 oC. Jednak tu otwarte pozostaje pytanie czy konieczne do poniesienia nakłady na budowę GWC (choć w tym wariancie można je najbardziej ograniczyć) zostaną w rozsądnym czasie zrekompensowane przez zyski spowodowane brakiem konieczności dogrzewania powietrza przed rekuperatorem.

2. Przeciętny rekuperator + GWC.

Tu sens stosowania GWC jest znacznie większy, gdyż przy wydajności rekuperatora na poziomie 50% wyraźnie widać różnicę temperatury powietrza po przejściu przez rekuperator, gdy na wejściu powietrze ma -8 oC w stosunku do +8 oC z zastosowaniem GWC. Ta wersja jest o tyle ciekawa, że inwestując w tani rekuperator o przeciętnej sprawności, zaoszczędzone środki możemy przeznaczyć na GWC przy *zapewne* zbliżonym efekcie końcowym.

3. Sam GWC.

Tu nie ma już żadnej dyskusji - każdy dżul/kilowatogodzina pobrane z GWC to o tyle mniej spalonego węgla lub pobranego prądu do ogrzewania. Układ ten jednak nigdy nie da nam tego co daje rekuperator, a przy temperaturze za oknem powyżej 8-10 oC nie daje nic.

* * *

Sam zawsze rozważałem zastosowanie wysokosprawnego wymiennika przeciwprądowego, o sprawności w okolicach 90%. Czy komplikowanie układu przez dodanie do niego GWC ma sens? Dla ogrzewania raczej nie - ale pozostaje jeszcze chłodzenie latem!

I tu pojawiają się kolejne zagadnienia, których jeszcze dogłębnie nie przeanalizowałem. Ale wstępny szkic rozwiązania jest następujący:

GWC (rurowy albo cieczowy - a może i jedno i drugie) stosujemy głównie do chłodzenia latem i pod tym kątem go optymalizujemy.

Zimą staramy się jak najwięcej "zimna" zmagazynować w gruncie. Do tego najlepszy wydaje się wymiennik skonstruowany z rur ułożonych w gruncie na głębokości 1-1.5 m.

W wersji powietrznej , w okresie zimy rury powietrzne przedmuchujemy powietrzem tak aby zamrozić grunt wokół nich.

W wersji cieczowej, do której ja się skłaniam, w złożu ułożona jest wężownica z glikolem, która schładza złoże wyprowadzając ciepło np. do innej wężownicy znajdującej się tuż pod chodnikami, podjazdami, dachem, itp. Jednym słowem, ciepło odpadowe możemy wykorzystać np. do utrzymania w stanie rozmrożonym naszych ciągów komunikacyjnych na działce i/lub powierzchni dachowej (bariera termiczna oraz być może zmniejszenie zalegania śniegu na dachu - szczególnie istotne przy dachach płaskich).

Teren pod którym "gromadzimy zimno" możemy przykryć od góry styropianem, tak aby zmniejszyć nagrzewanie złoża w ciągu wiosny i lata lub jeśli mamy warunki, zamiast w styropian możemy zainwestować w większy obszar i większą głębokość posadowienia wymiennika (na tym etapie nie wiem co ma większy sens)

Oczywiście, w początkowym okresie wychładzania złoża (lub nawet w całym, jeśli są warunki i mamy wysokosprawny rekuperator), kiedy temperatura jest jeszcze wysoka, można nasz wymiennik wykorzystywać tak jak tradycyjny GWC. Takie wykorzystanie dobrze wpisuje się w potrzeby wysokosprawnego rekuperatora, któremu do poprawnej pracy wystarczy temperatura w okolicach 0 oC.

W ten sposób po zimie mamy pod powierzchnią terenu zgromadzony "zapas zimna". Zapas ten powinien być stosunkowo duży, jeśli mamy teren wilgotny i udało nam się zamrozić część wody w nim zgromadzonej. Zapas ten będzie czekał na okres lata, w międzyczasie, stopniowo rozładowując się, na pewno wpłynie na to co nad tym zapasem rośnie (pozytywnie lub negatywnie), ale to zupełnie inny temat. Możemy sobie wyobrazić korzystanie z tego zapasu przez inne okresy roku, w wydzielonym pomieszczeniu - spiżarni, jednak kluczową rolę spełni on w okresie letnich upałów.

Latem odzyskujemy "zimno" z naszego zbiornika. Jeśli wybraliśmy wersję cieczową to w celu wprowadzenia zimna do domu stosujemy wymienniki ciecz/powietrze usytuowane za rekuperatorem. W tym przypadku nasz rekuperator pracuje również latem, spełniając dla doprowadzanego do domu zimna tą samą rolę jaką spełniał zimą dla ciepła dostarczanego przez centralne ogrzewanie - ta możliwość przemawia za stosowaniem do odbioru zimna układu glikolowego.

Tak wygląda zarys koncepcji, jednak to czy cała inwestycja będzie miała sens ekonomiczny jest dla mnie jeszcze nadal niezbyt jasne. Podsumowując założenia techniczne wersji, która najbardziej mi odpowiada:

1. Wysokosprawny rekuperator jako korek dla ucieczki ciepła/zimna z domu.

2. Cieczowy wymiennik gruntowy jako źródło zimna latem, a przy okazji ogrzewający ciągi komunikacyjne i poprawiający warunki pracy rekuperatora zimą.

3. W domu zainstalowane wymienniki ciecz/powietrze do ochładzania zasysanego powietrza za rekuperatorem i ewentualnie chłodzenia  spiżarni w okresie letnim oraz do poprawy warunków pracy rekuperatora zimą - konieczny układ zmieniający ustawienie wymiennika w stosunku do rekuperatora: latem za, zimą przed.

* * *

Mam nadzieję, że nie przynudziłem za bardzo, ale wydaje mi się, że warto w tym wątku zastanowić się nad dwoma przedstawionymi wyżej aspektami, czyli:
- sensem stosowania GWC w obecności wysokowydajnego rekuperatora,
- GWC głownie do chłodzenia latem.
Ja na swoje potrzeby ubrałem te zagadnienia w kompletne rozwiązanie przedstawione powyżej, co nie znaczy jednak, że tak jak je tu przedstawiłem będzie w ogóle działać. Sam muszę do tego przysiąść i policzyć, a czasu coraz mniej. Może ktoś pomoże?

Dla zachęty dopiszę jeszcze, że w moim rozwiązaniu rurki z glikolem ułożone pod chodnikami, podjazdami, dachem itp, które zima służą do rozpraszania ciepła pobieranego z akumulatora zimna, latem mogą służyć jako kolektor słoneczne dla potrzeb CWU lub magazynowania ciepła pod budynkiem  :smile:

----------


## HenoK

> Po kilkunastu miesiącach zaczęły się konkrety, czyli faza ostatnich wyborów, bo za chwilę rusza budowa...
> 
> Jeszcze 2-3 miesiące temu byłem gorącym zwolennikiem GWC, w roli jaką mu tu się najczęściej przypisuje. Jednak przyszedł czas na dokładne przemyślenie i policzenie wszystkiego (wentylacja, odzysk ciepła, GWC) i już ze wstępnych rozważań wynika, że w przypadku korzystania z wydajnego rekuperatora, termodynamiczny sens GWC do podgrzewania powietrza nawiewanego do domu wydaje się być nieco dyskusyjny.


Widzę, że Twoje przemyślenia odnośnie ekonomii stosowania GWC są bardzo zbliżone do moich. Co więcej właśnie kończę projekt swojego domu i tak samo muszę skonkretyzować rozważane dotychczas opcje.



> Otóż, zakładając, że mamy do dyspozycji wysokosprawny wymiennik przeciwprądowy, praktycznie 100% energii pobranej z gruntu i przekazanej do nawiewanego powietrza, momentalnie wyrzucamy za okno i więc energia ta nie wpływa w żaden sposób na bilans energetyczny domu (fakt ten był już wspomniany w tym temacie, lecz być może uszedł uwadze większości czytających).


Ten problem również zauważyłem i pisałem o nim w którymś z wątków.



> 1. Wysokosprawny rekuperator + GWC.
> 
> Najbardziej ekonomiczne korzystanie z GWC w obecności wysokosprawnego rekuperatora polegałoby na tym, aby rolę GWC sprowadzić do układu niedopuszczającego do zamarzania wymiennika w rekuperatorze, co polegałoby na utrzymania temperatury powietrza nawiewanego powyżej 0 oC. Jednak tu otwarte pozostaje pytanie czy konieczne do poniesienia nakłady na budowę GWC (choć w tym wariancie można je najbardziej ograniczyć) zostaną w rozsądnym czasie zrekompensowane przez zyski spowodowane brakiem konieczności dogrzewania powietrza przed rekuperatorem.
> 
> 2. Przeciętny rekuperator + GWC.
> 
> Tu sens stosowania GWC jest znacznie większy, gdyż przy wydajności rekuperatora na poziomie 50% wyraźnie widać różnicę temperatury powietrza po przejściu przez rekuperator, gdy na wejściu powietrze ma -8 oC w stosunku do +8 oC z zastosowaniem GWC. Ta wersja jest o tyle ciekawa, że inwestując w tani rekuperator o przeciętnej sprawności, zaoszczędzone środki możemy przeznaczyć na GWC przy *zapewne* zbliżonym efekcie końcowym.
> 
> 3. Sam GWC.
> ...


Uwagi  jak najbardziej słuszne i zbyt wiele nie można do nich dodać  :smile: .




> Sam zawsze rozważałem zastosowanie wysokosprawnego wymiennika przeciwprądowego, o sprawności w okolicach 90%. Czy komplikowanie układu przez dodanie do niego GWC ma sens? Dla ogrzewania raczej nie - ale pozostaje jeszcze chłodzenie latem!


Również rozważam zastosowanie wysokosprawnego wymiennika przeciwprądowego, o sprawności w okolicach 90%. (patrz mój  Dziennik budowy  ).



> I tu pojawiają się kolejne zagadnienia, których jeszcze dogłębnie nie przeanalizowałem. Ale wstępny szkic rozwiązania jest następujący:
> 
> GWC (rurowy albo cieczowy - a może i jedno i drugie) stosujemy głównie do chłodzenia latem i pod tym kątem go optymalizujemy.
> 
> Zimą staramy się jak najwięcej "zimna" zmagazynować w gruncie. Do tego najlepszy wydaje się wymiennik skonstruowany z rur ułożonych w gruncie na głębokości 1-1.5 m.
> 
> W wersji powietrznej , w okresie zimy rury powietrzne przedmuchujemy powietrzem tak aby zamrozić grunt wokół nich.
> 
> W wersji cieczowej, do której ja się skłaniam, w złożu ułożona jest wężownica z glikolem, która schładza złoże wyprowadzając ciepło np. do innej wężownicy znajdującej się tuż pod chodnikami, podjazdami, dachem, itp. Jednym słowem, ciepło odpadowe możemy wykorzystać np. do utrzymania w stanie rozmrożonym naszych ciągów komunikacyjnych na działce i/lub powierzchni dachowej (bariera termiczna oraz być może zmniejszenie zalegania śniegu na dachu - szczególnie istotne przy dachach płaskich).
> ...


Pomysł z magazynem zimna ma już swoją historię. Na tej zasadzie budowano lodownie. Twój pomysł oczywiście sprowadza to do bardzo komfortowej sytuacji. Pomysł z wykorzystaniem ciepła z ziemi do rozmrażania chodników i podjazdów można znaleźć np. na stronie  isomaxu  : "Można również tą techologią odmrażać płyty lotnisk, boisk czy korty tenisowe.". 



> Oczywiście, w początkowym okresie wychładzania złoża (lub nawet w całym, jeśli są warunki i mamy wysokosprawny rekuperator), kiedy temperatura jest jeszcze wysoka, można nasz wymiennik wykorzystywać tak jak tradycyjny GWC. Takie wykorzystanie dobrze wpisuje się w potrzeby wysokosprawnego rekuperatora, któremu do poprawnej pracy wystarczy temperatura w okolicach 0 oC.
> W ten sposób po zimie mamy pod powierzchnią terenu zgromadzony "zapas zimna". Zapas ten powinien być stosunkowo duży, jeśli mamy teren wilgotny i udało nam się zamrozić część wody w nim zgromadzonej. Zapas ten będzie czekał na okres lata, w międzyczasie, stopniowo rozładowując się, na pewno wpłynie na to co nad tym zapasem rośnie (pozytywnie lub negatywnie), ale to zupełnie inny temat. Możemy sobie wyobrazić korzystanie z tego zapasu przez inne okresy roku, w wydzielonym pomieszczeniu - spiżarni, jednak kluczową rolę spełni on w okresie letnich upałów.
> 
> Latem odzyskujemy "zimno" z naszego zbiornika. Jeśli wybraliśmy wersję cieczową to w celu wprowadzenia zimna do domu stosujemy wymienniki ciecz/powietrze usytuowane za rekuperatorem. W tym przypadku nasz rekuperator pracuje również latem, spełniając dla doprowadzanego do domu zimna tą samą rolę jaką spełniał zimą dla ciepła dostarczanego przez centralne ogrzewanie - ta możliwość przemawia za stosowaniem do odbioru zimna układu glikolowego.


Dotychczas myślałem w zasadzie o "tradycyjnym" wykorzystaniu GWC, tj. do dogrzewania powietrza przed rekuperatorem w zimie i schładzania powietrza latem. Pomysł, żeby dodatkowo schłodzić GWC przed sezonem letnim jest przynajmniej dla mnie czymś nowym. Sam wcześniej zamierzałem wykonać "magazyn ciepła" pod budynkiem. Dodając do tego "magazyn chłodu" tworzy się nowa jakość. 



> Tak wygląda zarys koncepcji, jednak to czy cała inwestycja będzie miała sens ekonomiczny jest dla mnie jeszcze nadal niezbyt jasne. Podsumowując założenia techniczne wersji, która najbardziej mi odpowiada:
> 
> 1. Wysokosprawny rekuperator jako korek dla ucieczki ciepła/zimna z domu.
> 
> 2. Cieczowy wymiennik gruntowy jako źródło zimna latem, a przy okazji ogrzewający ciągi komunikacyjne i poprawiający warunki pracy rekuperatora zimą.
> 
> 3. W domu zainstalowane wymienniki ciecz/powietrze do ochładzania zasysanego powietrza za rekuperatorem i ewentualnie chłodzenia  spiżarni w okresie letnim oraz do poprawy warunków pracy rekuperatora zimą - konieczny układ zmieniający ustawienie wymiennika w stosunku do rekuperatora: latem za, zimą przed.


Zastanawiam się nad trochę innym rozwiązaniem. 
Dodając do mojego "magazynu ciepła" z wymiennikiem glikolowym Twój "magazyn chłodu" z podobnym wymiennikiem można za rekuperatorem nawiewane powietrze ogrzewać lub schładzać. Wystarczy do tego jeden wymiennik (nagrzewnica - chłodnica). Do tego dodałbym drugą nagrzewnicę przed rekuperatorem, włączanej jedynie w przypadku zaszronienia rekuperatora. Taki układ pozwoli na uzyskanie pełnej sprawności rekuperatora i oszczędne gospodarowanie zgromadzonym ciepłem i chłodem. Oczywiście nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie, żeby na jesieni przyśpieszyć schładzanie GWC poprzez podgrzanie nawiewanego powietrza (oszczędzając "magazyn ciepła"), zaś na wiosnę korzystać z wychłodzonego już znacznie "magazynu ciepła", oszczędzając na okres letni zgromadzone zasoby chłodu. 

Przy okazji latem schłodzimy dach i chodniki, zaś w zimie nieco je podgrzejemy, zyskując dodatkowe walory użytkowe (oszczędność energii - również tej związanej z odśnieżaniem).

Moim zdaniem, aby taki akumulator chłodu miał sens ekonomiczny, to powinien być jednak zaizolowany co najmniej od góry i z boku. 
Może warto pomyśleć też o piwniczce w jego obrębie ?

No teraz to już naprawdę zrobiła się dłużyzna.
Czekamy na konstruktywną krytykę  :smile: .

----------


## Lookita

tylko opatentowac to  :Smile:      inwestorska tworczosc.....

----------


## leśny_ziutek

> Zastanawiam się nad trochę innym rozwiązaniem. 
> Dodając do mojego "magazynu ciepła" z wymiennikiem glikolowym Twój "magazyn chłodu" z podobnym wymiennikiem można za rekuperatorem nawiewane powietrze ogrzewać lub schładzać. Wystarczy do tego jeden wymiennik (nagrzewnica - chłodnica). Do tego dodałbym drugą nagrzewnicę przed rekuperatorem, włączanej jedynie w przypadku zaszronienia rekuperatora. Taki układ pozwoli na uzyskanie pełnej sprawności rekuperatora i oszczędne gospodarowanie zgromadzonym ciepłem i chłodem. Oczywiście nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie, żeby na jesieni przyśpieszyć schładzanie GWC poprzez podgrzanie nawiewanego powietrza (oszczędzając "magazyn ciepła"), zaś na wiosnę korzystać z wychłodzonego już znacznie "magazynu ciepła", oszczędzając na okres letni zgromadzone zasoby chłodu. 
> 
> Przy okazji latem schłodzimy dach i chodniki, zaś w zimie nieco je podgrzejemy, zyskując dodatkowe walory użytkowe (oszczędność energii - również tej związanej z odśnieżaniem).
> 
> Moim zdaniem, aby taki akumulator chłodu miał sens ekonomiczny, to powinien być jednak zaizolowany co najmniej od góry i z boku. 
> Może warto pomyśleć też o piwniczce w jego obrębie ?
> 
> No teraz to już naprawdę zrobiła się dłużyzna.
> Czekamy na konstruktywną krytykę .


Też myślę o magazynie ciepła pod budynkiem. Właściwie to, że będzie wymiennik pod budynkiem jes już sprawą przesądzoną, bo wole przed zasypaniem fundamentów i zalaniem posadzek wrzucić tam wężownicę i z niej nigdy nie skorzystać, niż sytuację odwrotną. Podłoga na gruncie i ściany fundamentowe będą dobrze izolowane, więc szkoda nie skorzystać z tego skoro już się na tą izolację pieniądze przeznacza.

Podobnie będzie z rurkami po południowej stronie dachu - tyle, że nadal zastanawiam się co to powinna być za rura (odporna na temperaturę i glikol). 

Natomiast budowa tego co ma się znajdować na wolnej przestrzeni (wymienniki gruntowe) może sobie poczekać na chwilę, gdy faktycznie będzie taka potrzeba, ewentualnie będzie układana kostka na podjazdach i chodnikach i warto będzie położyć pod nią kolejną porcję rur, nawet tymczasowo niewykorzystanych - ale to na razie dla mnie jeszcze daleka perspektywa (wcześniej zacznie działać reku w domu, zbiornik buforowy, solarek pod dachem i pewnie akumulator w fundamentach - będą kolejne przemyślenia, itp).

Co do nagrzewnic/wymienników przed i za reku, to dla mnie subiektywnie są one zbyt cenne aby je tak na stałe podzielić - taka jest pierwsza myśl jaka mi się narzuca. Mając dwa wymienniki, wolałbym je połączyć szeregowo, w układzie przeciwprądowym i przełączać układem przepustnic przed lub za rekuperator. 

Choć z drugiej strony, kuszące jest jednoczesne antyzamrożeniowe dogrzewanie powietrza przed rekuperatorem z wymiennika gruntowego i podgrzewanie go za reku, z akumulatora ciepła pod budynkiem lub innego źródła jeśli jest akurat dostępne. Być może jest jakiś dobry kompromis doboru nagrzewnic, typu duża, przeciwprądowa za reku i mniejsza, prosta, tyko do rozmrażania, przed. Odpadałby wtedy cały układ przełączania wymiennika przed i za reku, który nie dość, że komplikuje konstrukcję to jeszcze powoduje straty ciśnienia - muszę się nad tym głębiej zastanowić.

Jeśli chodzi o izolowanie "akumulatora chłodu" to tak jak wcześniej pisałem, w tej chwili nie wiem co jest bardziej uzasadnione, czy inwestować w izolację cieplną,  czy w powiększanie objętości i głębokości (mam dużą działkę, więc mam ten wybór). Generalnie nie bardzo pasuje mi myśl o zakopywaniu styropianu w polu - ale to subiektywne odczucie. Wiadomo jaką ma izolacyjność grunt - schodzimy głębiej z naszą "wieczną zmarzliną" i zyskujemy zwiększenie pojemności i izolacyjności. Dodatkowo, jeśli faktycznie uda nam się zamrozić jakąś rozsądną masę wody w gruncie to izolacyjność nam wzrasta. Być może warto jedynie zainwestować w folię (jest znacznie tańsza od styropianu), która nie pozwoli na penetrowanie od góry naszego akumulatora przez ciepłe letnie deszcze - właśnie wody obmywającej nasz akumulator zimna wiosną i latem obawiałbym się najbardziej.

----------


## HenoK

> Co do nagrzewnic/wymienników przed i za reku, to dla mnie subiektywnie są one zbyt cenne aby je tak na stałe podzielić - taka jest pierwsza myśl jaka mi się narzuca. Mając dwa wymienniki, wolałbym je połączyć szeregowo, w układzie przeciwprądowym i przełączać układem przepustnic przed lub za rekuperator. 
> 
> Choć z drugiej strony, kuszące jest jednoczesne antyzamrożeniowe dogrzewanie powietrza przed rekuperatorem z wymiennika gruntowego i podgrzewanie go za reku, z akumulatora ciepła pod budynkiem lub innego źródła jeśli jest akurat dostępne. Być może jest jakiś dobry kompromis doboru nagrzewnic, typu duża, przeciwprądowa za reku i mniejsza, prosta, tyko do rozmrażania, przed. Odpadałby wtedy cały układ przełączania wymiennika przed i za reku, który nie dość, że komplikuje konstrukcję to jeszcze powoduje straty ciśnienia - muszę się nad tym głębiej zastanowić.


Właśnie o takim układzie myślałem, nagrzewnica "antyzamrożeniowa" dużo mniejsza od głównej nagrzewnicy (chłodnicy).

----------


## leśny_ziutek

Jakiej temperatury spodziewasz się w gruncie pod budynkiem? Jak długo według Ciebie będzie powyżej 20 oC, tak aby podgrzewanie powietrza za reku miało sens?

U mnie powierzchnia pod budynkiem to ok. 100 m2. Licząc, że użyteczna grubość warstwy gruntu do magazynowania będzie wynosiła 1,5 m to mamy 150 m3 gruntu. Jeśli udałoby się to w lecie dogrzać do 30 oC (tu mam wątpliwości - nie znam realiów), to mamy do dyspozycji tylko 10 oC

Mając ciepło właściwe gruntu (tabela poniżej):

Lp. -- Nazwa parametru -- Wielkość
1 -- ciepło właściwe gruntu (piasek)  -- 840 J/kg/K
2 -- gęstość gruntu (piasek) -- 1600 kg/m3
3 -- pojemność cieplna gruntu (piasek) -- 1,34 MJ/m3/K
4 -- ciepło właściwe wody -- 190 J/kg/K
5 -- gęstość wody -- 1000 kg/m3
6 -- pojemność cieplna wody -- 4,19 MJ/m3/K
7 -- pojemność cieplna gruntu zawodnionego (1/3 woda + 2/3 piasek) -- 2,29 MJ/m3/K

i przyjmując, że mam raczej grunt suchy pod budynkiem, mogę liczyć na 1,5 MJ/(m3*K). Czyli przy 150 m3 i 10 K mam 2250 MJ = 625 kWh

625 kWh przy grzaniu prądem to około 300 zł w magazynie - w sumie niewiele tego... Ale gdyby udało się naładować aku do 35-40 oC to byłoby już znacznie lepiej. 

Ale czy się da przy użyciu południowej części dachu (70 m2, nachylenie 45 stopni) i 70 m2 nasłonecznionego podjazdu przed garażem (teren położony po południowej stronie garażu, ale po południu zacieniany już przez las).

----------


## Depi

Nie wiem, czy to akurat najlepszy do tego wątek, ale jest aktywny, więc walę tu  :smile: 

Otóż program Rehau wyrzuca mi dość dziwny wynik - jak wybiorę układ meandrowy i tylko 1 odcinek (bo tak właśnie planuję - jedną, długą rurę), to mi drastycznie spada wydajność takiego systemu. O co chodzi? Dlaczego niby rura 40m bez załamań jest gorszym rozwiązaniem, niż meandrujące 40m? Czy to jakiś błąd programu - nikt nie przewidział, że tak sobie wybiorę.

No w programie Tichelmann wypada całiem fajnie, a nikt go nie stosuje - czy to z powodu większej ilości wykopów?

----------


## HenoK

> Nie wiem, czy to akurat najlepszy do tego wątek, ale jest aktywny, więc walę tu 
> 
> Otóż program Rehau wyrzuca mi dość dziwny wynik - jak wybiorę układ meandrowy i tylko 1 odcinek (bo tak właśnie planuję - jedną, długą rurę), to mi drastycznie spada wydajność takiego systemu. O co chodzi? Dlaczego niby rura 40m bez załamań jest gorszym rozwiązaniem, niż meandrujące 40m? Czy to jakiś błąd programu - nikt nie przewidział, że tak sobie wybiorę.
> 
> No w programie Tichelmann wypada całiem fajnie, a nikt go nie stosuje - czy to z powodu większej ilości wykopów?


Nie Tobie pierwszemu  :sad: .
Zerknij w wątek : http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...892355#1892355  :smile: .

----------


## HenoK

> Jakiej temperatury spodziewasz się w gruncie pod budynkiem? Jak długo według Ciebie będzie powyżej 20 oC, tak aby podgrzewanie powietrza za reku miało sens?


Przeprowadziłem obliczenia podobne do Twoich. Zakładam, że akumulator uda się naładować do 35 st. C oraz większą głębokość penetracji ciepła. Z pewnością takich wyników nie można się spodziewać w pierwszym sezonie grzewczym, w którym znaczna część ciepła zostanie zużyta na wytworzenie "bariery termicznej".
Pytanie tylko, jak pojemność akumulatora jest w domu pasywnym rzeczywiście potrzebna. No i oczywiście sens ekonomiczny całego przedsięwzięcia. Wyliczone przez Ciebie 300 zł, dawałoby zwrot całej inwestycji po ponad 20 latach. Myślę, że jednak nie można tego w ten sposób liczyć. Przecież kolektor słoneczny ma również zapewnić znaczną część ciepłej wody oraz ogrzewanie w okresach pośrednich.
Ostatecznie, można będzie taki akumulator ciepła wykorzystać jako dolne źródło dla niewielkiej pompy ciepła, wtedy jego pojemność radykalnie wzrośnie, a sprawność pompy ciepła przy niewielkich różnicach temperatur może być naprawdę duża.

----------


## Depi

> Nie Tobie pierwszemu .
> Zerknij w wątek : http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...892355#1892355 .


OK - jeśli chodzi o Tichelmanna (choć do żadnych wniosków nie doszliście). A co z tym meandrującycm kontra prosta rura?

Intuicyjnie to prosta rura od meandrów różni się tylko niższym oporem przepływu. Bo nie wierze, że to z powodu zbyt "nieturbulentnego" przepływu taka różnica była.

No i ciekawy pomysł z tą karbowaną rurą - w takiej to i powierzchnia wymiany jest wielka i przepływ baaardzo turbulentny  :Smile:  Tylko właśnie czy nie zbyt turbulentny? (opory)

----------


## leśny_ziutek

> Przeprowadziłem obliczenia podobne do Twoich. Zakładam, że akumulator uda się naładować do 35 st. C oraz większą głębokość penetracji ciepła. Z pewnością takich wyników nie można się spodziewać w pierwszym sezonie grzewczym, w którym znaczna część ciepła zostanie zużyta na wytworzenie "bariery termicznej".
> Pytanie tylko, jak pojemność akumulatora jest w domu pasywnym rzeczywiście potrzebna. No i oczywiście sens ekonomiczny całego przedsięwzięcia. Wyliczone przez Ciebie 300 zł, dawałoby zwrot całej inwestycji po ponad 20 latach. Myślę, że jednak nie można tego w ten sposób liczyć. Przecież kolektor słoneczny ma również zapewnić znaczną część ciepłej wody oraz ogrzewanie w okresach pośrednich.
> Ostatecznie, można będzie taki akumulator ciepła wykorzystać jako dolne źródło dla niewielkiej pompy ciepła, wtedy jego pojemność radykalnie wzrośnie, a sprawność pompy ciepła przy niewielkich różnicach temperatur może być naprawdę duża.


Hmm, na nic moja intuicja techniczna, jeśli chodzi o te 35 oC. Nie mam pojęcia, czy ładując całą dostępną energię pod fundament dobrnę choć do 25 oC i jak będzie z rozkładem tej temperatury.

Z tą głębokością też mam problem. Intuicyjnie próbuję tą sytuację przyrównać do głębokości przemarzania gruntu zimą i tak mi wychodzi, że wężownica będzie w sensowny sposób (czytaj wystarczająco szybki i sprawny) oddziaływała nie dalej niż 50-70 cm od rury. Rozważałem ułożenie rur w rzędach, w dwóch warstwach. Pierwsza warstwa na poziomie posadowienia ław fundamentowych, druga około 0.5 m wyżej. Odległości pomiędzy rurami w warstwie to ok. 1 m. Warstwy przesunięte względem siebie o 0,5 m, tak że rura w górnej warstwie biegnie w połowie odległości pomiędzy rurami dolnej warstwy. Technicznie jest to w miarę łatwe do realizacji i nie przynosi znaczących kosztów, jeśli przy budowie fundamentu i tak usuwamy górną warstwę gleby do poziomu górnej wężownicy lub niżej - tak będzie u mnie.

Chyba jednak trzeba w końcu przestać stosować te intuicyjne protezy, zakasać rękawy, ułożyć kilka równań, rozwiązać je i zobaczyć co wyjdzie - bez tego to loteria.

Co do zwrotu inwestycji to nie jest jeszcze tak źle, bo koszt takiego akumulatora pod budynkiem to w moim przypadku właściwie tylko koszt rury PE + koszt własnej robocizny przy układaniu i zasypywaniu. Koszt samych rur to jak ostatnio szacowałem, przy ułożeniu rur tak jak w moim planie co 0,5 m, czyli 1 mb rury obsługuje 0,5 m2 powierzchni pod domem, dawało w moim przypadku 200 m * 2--3 zł/m = 400--600 zł więc zwrot kosztów inwestycji w sam akumulator, nastąpiłby po 1,5 - 2 latach (będę grzał głównie prądem).

Co do kolektora pod dachem i podjazdem to z ekonomicznego punktu widzenia traktuję je zupełnie oddzielnie od wymiennika pod domem. To te kolektory są podstawową instalacją i latem służyć mają produkcji CWU, a dopiero gdy występuje okresowy nadmiar energii, którego nie może skonsumować CWU i energia ta i tak byłaby stracona, to mając do wyboru zmarnować ją (a marnowanie w tym układzie polega na nie odbieraniu ciepła spod dachu, co poza samym marnowaniem prowadzi jeszcze do przegrzewania samej wężownicy z tworzywa, co może znacznie pogarszać jej trwałość - cały czas mam problem jakie to powinno być tworzywo), albo wpuścić ten nadmiar w tani akumulator ciepła pod domem, nawet jeśli jest "lekko dziurawy" od spodu. I tu mam problem, bo na chwilę obecną nie wiem ile będzie tego nadmiaru i jaką dzięki niemu uzyskam temperaturę pod budynkiem, czy będzie to 25 czy 35 oC, czy może jeszcze mniej lub więcej...

A, co do małej pompy ciepła to faktycznie takie ustrojstwo upraszcza wiele karkołomnych zabiegów, które trzeba czynić aby korzystać z ciepła niskotemperaturowego bezpośrednio. Tyle, że jest to kolejne urządzenie, które kosztuje,  wymaga konserwacji, samo w sobie podnosi punktowo komplikację układu oraz czasem się psuje i z tych powodów jest trochę sprzeczne z ideologią jaka mi przyświeca.

----------


## HenoK

> Co do zwrotu inwestycji to nie jest jeszcze tak źle, bo koszt takiego akumulatora pod budynkiem to w moim przypadku właściwie tylko koszt rury PE + koszt własnej robocizny przy układaniu i zasypywaniu. Koszt samych rur to jak ostatnio szacowałem, przy ułożeniu rur tak jak w moim planie co 0,5 m, czyli 1 mb rury obsługuje 0,5 m2 powierzchni pod domem, dawało w moim przypadku 200 m * 2--3 zł/m = 400--600 zł więc zwrot kosztów inwestycji w sam akumulator, nastąpiłby po 1,5 - 2 latach (będę grzał głównie prądem).


Widzę, że Twoje pomysły są bardzo realne i dlatego warte wdrożenia.
Podsunę Ci jeszcze jeden pomysł.
Jeżeli suchy grunt ma małą pojemność cieplną, to może warto go nawilżyć. Ja rozważam u siebie rozłożenia pod budynkiem takiej perforowanej rury, którą w razie potrzeby będę mógł zwiększyć wilgotność gruntu.

----------


## leśny_ziutek

> Widzę, że Twoje pomysły są bardzo realne i dlatego warte wdrożenia.
> Podsunę Ci jeszcze jeden pomysł.
> Jeżeli suchy grunt ma małą pojemność cieplną, to może warto go nawilżyć. Ja rozważam u siebie rozłożenia pod budynkiem takiej perforowanej rury, którą w razie potrzeby będę mógł zwiększyć wilgotność gruntu.


Lanie wody pod podłogę jakoś do mnie nie trafia - wolę raczej jak pod podłogą jest względnie sucho. Poza tym, aby to miało jakiś sens należałoby uszczelnić całość od spodu bo inaczej, jeśli naturalnym stanem jest niska wilgotność, to  grunt pod podłogą będzie dążył do tego stanu, co oznacza, że woda będzie sobie po trochu uciekać razem z naszym ciepełkiem.

Nota bene zastanawiając się nad tym, można zauważyć, że jeśli jakaś energia zostanie pod podłogą do wiosny, a na pewno zostanie bez użycia pompy ciepła, to wiosenne podniesienie się wód gruntowych wypłucze resztki energii, tak więc wygląda na to, że pozyskiwanie ciepła spod podłogi kończy się u mnie na wiosennych roztopach. U mnie zjawisko podniesienia się wód gruntowych występuje co roku na wiosnę - w innych porach roku wód gruntowych nie obserwuję, jest tylko niewielkie sączenie wód na poziomie pojawienia się warstwy gliny, która zaczyna się ok. 1,4 m ppt, natomiast na wiosnę, po roztopach woda gruntowa jest już na poziomie 0,7 m ppt., a przy wyjątkowo szybkim topnieniu śniegu, na krótko nawet 10-20 cm wyżej.

----------


## HenoK

> Lanie wody pod podłogę jakoś do mnie nie trafia - wolę raczej jak pod podłogą jest względnie sucho. Poza tym, aby to miało jakiś sens należałoby uszczelnić całość od spodu bo inaczej, jeśli naturalnym stanem jest niska wilgotność, to  grunt pod podłogą będzie dążył do tego stanu, co oznacza, że woda będzie sobie po trochu uciekać razem z naszym ciepełkiem.
> 
> Nota bene zastanawiając się nad tym, można zauważyć, że jeśli jakaś energia zostanie pod podłogą do wiosny, a na pewno zostanie bez użycia pompy ciepła, to wiosenne podniesienie się wód gruntowych wypłucze resztki energii, tak więc wygląda na to, że pozyskiwanie ciepła spod podłogi kończy się u mnie na wiosennych roztopach. U mnie zjawisko podniesienia się wód gruntowych występuje co roku na wiosnę - w innych porach roku wód gruntowych nie obserwuję, jest tylko niewielkie sączenie wód na poziomie pojawienia się warstwy gliny, która zaczyna się ok. 1,4 m ppt, natomiast na wiosnę, po roztopach woda gruntowa jest już na poziomie 0,7 m ppt., a przy wyjątkowo szybkim topnieniu śniegu, na krótko nawet 10-20 cm wyżej.


Nie do końca się z tobą zgodzę. Poza budynkiem woda w grucie jest systematycznie uzupełniana przez opady i roztopy. Budując dom odcinasz to źródło naturalnej wilgoci, dlatego uważam, że warto utrzymać stałą wilgotność gleby.
Oczywiście w gruntach do dużej wodoprzepuszczalności idea magazynowana ciepła w gruncie może być niewypałem, zwłaszcza przy dużych wahaniach poziomu wód gruntowych.

----------


## leśny_ziutek

> Nie do końca się z tobą zgodzę. Poza budynkiem woda w grucie jest systematycznie uzupełniana przez opady i roztopy. Budując dom odcinasz to źródło naturalnej wilgoci, dlatego uważam, że warto utrzymać stałą wilgotność gleby.
> Oczywiście w gruntach do dużej wodoprzepuszczalności idea magazynowana ciepła w gruncie może być niewypałem, zwłaszcza przy dużych wahaniach poziomu wód gruntowych.


Jeśli zamierzasz stale dolewać wodę pod podłogę aby utrzymać założoną wilgotność, to tym samym przyjmujesz, że bez dolewania wilgotność będzie spadać, bo naturalna równowaga jest przy niższej wilgotności niż zakładasz. Jednym słowem woda będzie uciekać, bo gdyby nie uciekała nie byłoby potrzeby jej dolewania.Jeśli ucieka woda to zabiera ze sobą odpowiednią część ciepła, ty dolewasz w to miejsce kolejną porcję wody, która za chwilę ucieknie i zabierze kolejną porcję ciepła.

Sens całego przedsięwzięcia z dolewaniem wody zależy ile i jak często należałoby jej wprowadzić pod podłogę. Widać, że sens trzymania wody pod podłogą jest tylko wtedy, gdy ona nie ucieka, czyli raz nalana (i chodzi o lilość, która zaważy na właściwościach całego układu, a nie o kilka litrów) będzie sobie tam siedzieć bez znaczących strat w ciągu roku. Jednym słowem potrzebujesz w miarę szczelnego basenu pod podłogą. Fakt, będzie można wtedy zmagazynować nieco więcej ciepła - widać to wprost z tabeli, którą umieściłem powyżej, ale kłopoty na które przy okazji się narażasz mogą być nie warte tych dodatkowych dżuli. Ja sam jeszcze jakiś czas temu myślałem o zakopaniu pod podłogą dwóch zbiorników bezodpływowych (szambo) wypełnionych wodą, razem 24 m3 - trzymanie w nich wody byłoby w miarę bezpieczne, ale policzyłem koszty (cena za oba 11 tys. + VAT) i pojemność cieplną i mi przeszło (są jeszcze zbiorniki na gnojowicę: śr. 2,2 m, dł. 7 m - pojemność 24 m3, ale koszt jednego to 10 tys. + VAT, poza tym taki zbiornik mógłby mieć już wpływ na statykę budynku, bo posadowienie wychodzi sporo poniżej poziomu ław - przynajmniej u mnie). Jeśli faktycznie chcesz lać wodę w takich ilościach, które mają jakiś wpływ na pojemność cieplną bezpośrednio w grunt pod podłogą to musisz do kosztów inwestycji doliczyć super szczelną izolację przeciwwilgociową.

----------


## Kisiel

Witam,

Z zainteresowaniem czytam wszystkie wątki o GWC, ponieważ planuję wykonanie owego w tym roku. Budowałem dom w 2003, wtedy też przygotowałem instalację dla rekuperatora oraz czerpnię zewn. i wejście dla GWC. Niestety, jak to w czasie budowy, zabrakło funduszy m.in. na reku i GWC.
Na razie pracowały małe wentylatory wymuszające wentylację w budynku, ale nie musze pisac ile to kosztowało mnie straconego ciepełka, za które słono płacę (LPG+piec kondesacyjny). Dom parterowiec, 146m2 użytkowej, kubatura 370m3

Ale do rzeczy. Ze względu na ograniczone miejsce i układ domu na działce oraz POŚ, pozostaje mi tylko opcja z GWC rurowym. Może mieć długość max 45m w następującym układzie - 15m prosta - 45 stopni kolano - 5m - 45 stopni kolano - 25m prosta. Grunt piaszczysty, mocno przepuszczalny. Co chciałbym osiągnąć?

1) uniknięcie instalacji nagrzewnicy wstepnej na reku (wady tego rozwiązania znane)

2) uzyskanie chłodniejszego powietrza w upały

Nie chcę tu pisać o wyższości jednego typu GWC nad drugim, o typach reku itp. To wszystko już napisano.

ad. 1) Zamierzam zastosować reku Mistrala (nie mam czasu na samodzielną budowę reku) z opcją rozmrożenia przez recyrkulację powietrza.
http://www.pro-vent.pl/produkty_recy...recyrkulacyjne
Rozwiązanie recyrkulacyjne ciekawe, co w połączeniu z mało wydajnym rurowym GWC może zadziałać.

ad. 2) Na odcinku 10m przed wejściem GWC do budynku, chciałbym ułożyć równolegle do rury GWC rurę wody ze studni wierconej, która latem będzie dostarczać wodę do systemu nawadniania ogrodu. Woda jest pieruńsko zimna, studnia ma 30m. Spore ilości zimnej wody przepływające przez tą rurę mogą wspomóc schładzanie gruntu / i powietrza/ wokół ostatniego odcinka GWC. Oczywiście zimą chłodzenie to działać nie będzie  :wink:  
A może by tak spiralnie owinąć nią rurę od GWC i zrobić "chłodnicę"? Proste sprzężenie 2 systemów, działające kiedy jest gorąco -> sucho -> trzeba podlewać ogród...

Pytanie do Was - jak sądzicie, czy tego typu rozwiązania mają sens, czy raczej dać sobie spokój z GWC w tym wariancie i odszraniać reku nagrzewnicą, a chłodu szukać latem w lodówce?
Dzięki za opinie!

----------


## adam_mk

Pomysł z owinięciem rury GWC wiotką rurą wodną ma sporo sensu.
Piszesz, że woda pioruńsko zimna. Ma pewnie z 7-8stC zawsze.

Czy w lutym, jak temperatura na dworze spadnie do -26stC też jest "pioruńsko zimna?" Byłaby wtedy tak z 34stC cieplejsza od otoczenia domu. To spory gradient!
A jakby tak osobny obwód wody technicznej? WC, porządki itp? Może da się w niej prać? Wtedy system działa zawsze. I zimą i latem. Ile da , tyle da, ale da gratis (pomijając koszt wykonania, ale na to się już zdecydowałeś.)
Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## Depi

Fakt, że z tą wodą to niezły pomysł. Nawet zacząłem tak sobie myśleć, żeby jeszcze lepiej pożenić te dwa układy. Ale puszczanie wody ze studni przez chłodnicę w rurze to chyba już przesada i za duże opory, prawda? O kosztach nie mówie...

A co z tym dylematem Rehauowym - rura prosta kontra rura meandrująca? Nikt nie ma przemyśleń?

----------


## Kisiel

Witam,




> Pomysł z owinięciem rury GWC wiotką rurą wodną ma sporo sensu.
> Piszesz, że woda pioruńsko zimna. Ma pewnie z 7-8stC zawsze.
> Czy w lutym, jak temperatura na dworze spadnie do -26stC też jest "pioruńsko zimna?" Byłaby wtedy tak z 34stC cieplejsza od otoczenia domu. To spory gradient!


Fakt, na to nie zwróciłem uwagi. Przecież woda musi mieć +, żeby była ciągle wodą. Ta z głębokich pokładów szczególnie. A wszystko co ma + jest cenne, szczególnie zimą. Dzięki za genialną wskazówkę, ale:




> A jakby tak osobny obwód wody technicznej? WC, porządki itp? Może da się w niej prać? Wtedy system działa zawsze. I zimą i latem. Ile da , tyle da, ale da gratis (pomijając koszt wykonania, ale na to się już zdecydowałeś.)


Niestety, na to trochę za późno. Instalacje działają od 2003, nie zamierzam robić zaawansowanych przeróbek ZWU żeby nie demolować chałupy. W tym wypadku problemem byłoby co zrobić zimą z wodą? Chyba że 2 studnia wiercona, do zrzutu, zawór sterowany trójdrożny, latem obieg podlewania, zimą zrzut. Ale to już mi pachnie prawie instalacją do pompy ciepła  :smile: 

Co do ekstra chłodnicy czy nagrzewnicy wodnej w GWC, to nie bardzo. Prędzej zamontowałbym nagrzewnicę wodną zasilaną z CO na wlocie przed reku, akurat w pobliżu znalazłoby się wolne przyłącze z bezsensownego grzejnika w pom. gospodarczym. Tam i tak jest zawsze ciepło.


A'propos sensu takiej instalacji: GWC + reku z recyrkulacją + standardowy system przeciwzamrożeniowy w reku (zwalnianie / wyłączanie nawiewu). Czy nie sądzicie że to przerost formy/kosztów i czy będzie to miało sens? Generalnie jako inżynier jestem przeciwnikiem zbyt skomplikowanych układów, choć nagrzewnic elektrycznych nie lubię jeszcze bardziej...
Dzięki za sugestie.

----------


## adam_mk

Generalnie jako inżynier.....

Tu grzejesz mieszaninę gazów (powietrze) cieczą! Różnica gęstości (mas) jest kolosalna!
Zrób bilans ciepła i przemyśl pracę start - stopową na jednym, już posiadanym odwiercie. Ma prawo się nieźle "wyrobić" w sensie energetycznym. Potrzebowałbyś jedynie jednej i to niewielkiej pompki cyrkulacyjnej.
Raz dobrze zalany system do wprawienia w ruch nie weźmie więcej niż 50W a da kilowaty. Takiego COPu żadna inna instalacja nie oferuje.  :Lol:  
Adam M.

----------


## Kisiel

Witam,

Adam, kusisz  :smile: 
Inżynier to ze mnie od zupełnie innych spraw niż fizyka gazów i cieczy itp. - ja raczej elektrony i fale... Zresztą, od dawna robię zupełnie coś innego, ale mniejsza o to.

Problem taki, że mam dużą wysokośc podnoszenia słupa wody, minimum 20m, byle pompka tego nie pociągnie. System on/off na 1 odwiercie jest jak nabardziej możliwy, ale musiałbym zaprząc do tego pompę zatopioną w rurze, a jej moc nie będzie znikoma. Pompka cyrkulacyjna przepchnie wodę do zrzucenia, ale zassie takiego słupa wody z odwiertu. Na razie pracuje tam inna pompa, tymczasowa przeponówka elektromagnetyczna i daje radę, ale to mocna prowizorka. 

W międzyczasie wymyśliłem, co zrobić z wodą - przecież pójdzie z tej wężownicy wokół GWC dalej do zbiornika ciśnieniowego... A potem mam rozdzielacz obiegów i mogę 2 prostymi ruchami na zaworach puścić ją w obieg domowej instalacji wodnej zamiast wody z wodociągu. To jest myśl! Obawa jest jednak taka, aby nie doprowadzić do zamrożenia wody wskutek jej nagłego oziębienia mroźnym powietrzem na GWC. Ciekawe czy mógłby się zrobić korek lodowy na tej głębokości. Woda cały czas płynąć nie będzie... 

Dużo dylematów. Nie ma to jak sobie coś wykombinować  :smile:

----------


## adam_mk

Jak elektrony i fale i masz już ten brzęczyk elektromagnetyczny to może....
Do zassania ten brzęczyk a potem ta cyrkulacyjna? Praca w polu sił zachowawczych wynosi "0" (w polu grawitacyjnym). Ma to sens, tylko trzeba to ruszyć z miejsca. potem już poleci samo. Automatyka prosta jak bat dorożkarza.
Adam M.

----------


## danielsq

Witam jestem tutaj po raz pierwszy, z ciekawością przeczytałem cały wątek niedługo będę się budował i bardzo interesuje mnie ten temat. Jak wygospodaruję trochę czasu postaram się przedstawić moją koncepcję żwirowca.
Adammk wielka prośba do Ciebie. Niedługo koparka wchodzi na działkę w celu niwelacji terenu i wykopów pod fundamenty a widząc że posiadasz szeroką wiedzę (czytam też twoje wypowiedzi na innych forach) mam pytanie dotyczące nie żwirowca a kolektora pod pompę ciepła wiem że w tych klockach też jesteś świetny. Moc kolektora już znam, wymagane długości rur i średnicę też, problem jest następujący: patrząc na przekrój ziemi od góry najpierw jest metrowa warstwa piasku takiego bardzo spójnego wilgotnego a pod piaskiem bardzo twarda szara glina (też wilgotna) a problem polega na tym że zupełnie nie wiem jak układać te rury przecież jak zasypię rury spowrotem tą wykopaną gliną powstaną takie miejsca wypełnione powietrzem glina nigdy nie będzie dobrze przylegać do rury, odkopana glina jest dość twarda i raczej ciężko byloby ją spowrotem tak zasypać żeby szczelnie otuliła rury kolektora. Czy mógłbyś mi w tej sprawie pomóc?
A może jes wiecej osób budujących kolektory do PC, może lepiej założyć nowy temat żeby nie zaśmiecać tego wątku?

Pozdrawiam
Danielsq

----------


## adam_mk

Witaj
Myślę, że miejsce tak samo dobre jak inne. Sprawa dotyczy ciepła z ziemi. Cały czas i na 100 sposobów.

Po pierwsze: 
Nie piszesz gdzie jesteś, a to dość istotne. Patrząc na mapę Polski, to im bardziej na północny wschód - tym głębiej, bo głębiej leży wyliczona i praktyczna warstwa przemarzania. W samym "winklu" to z 1,2m (winkiel to inaczej róg, ale ja ze śląska).
W tym drugim, Wrocławsko Turoszowskim to z 0,8m.

Taką wężownicę, obojętnie czy dla wodnego 1 czy dla PC (bo to przecież takie samo źródło ciepła) zawsze powinno sie układać na granicy przemarzania.

Po drugie:
Nie piszesz jaka PC. Jak bezpośredniego parowania, to możesz i wręcz powinieneś podnieść tę wężownicę nawet i o 0,5m (precyzyjne dane od dostawcy/instalatora bo to On daje gwarancję). Jak pośrednia, z glikolem , to na samej granicy zamarzania.

PC z bezpośrednim parowaniem działa nieco inaczej na to co na glebie i pod glebą!  Ona zamraża sobie taki lodowy kloc wokół kolektora i stąd bierze konieczny strumień ciepła. Nad takim kolektorem nie wszystko urośnie! Tylko to, co ma mały, płytko sięgający system korzeniowy.
PC na glikolu czerpie bardziej z ciepła wody zawartej w glebie i raczej jej nie zamraża (chyba, ze już bardzo musi).

Po trzecie:
Masz wyjątkowo korzystny układ geolo! Praktycznie przepuszczalne piachy nad warstwą gliny, po której płynie strumień wody (sączenia - Twoje ciepełko)
Jeżeli...
Jeżeli u Ciebie jest tak, że ta glina jest na granicy zamarzania, to masz ideał!
Orurowanie, jakie i gdzie by nie układał, powinieneś obsypać warstwą piasku (tak z łopaty) i zasypać tym, co wybrałeś z wykopu. To prawda, że ziemia musi się uleżeć w takim wykopie i że kolektor w pierwszym sezonie da jakieś 0,75 całej liczonej/projektowanej dla niego mocy. Ten proces (siadania wykopu) trwa zwykle jeden sezon. Sprawa normalna. Zazwyczaj instalatorzy PC znają ten efekt.
Jak się da, to położyłbym ten kolektor w warstwie piachu zaraz na tej glinie. 

Będzie dobrze, z tego co piszesz.
Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## danielsq

Dzięki Adamie
Mieszkam w woj Lubelskim rury wodne chydraulicy układali na 1,7m i tam jest jeszcze glina, fundamenty w projekcie siegają 1,2m. Myślę że zaraz pod warstwą piasku to troszkę zbyt płytko trzeba będzie skubnąć też tej gliny tak aby rury znalazly się na jakieś 1,5 do 1,7m. A pompa ciepła glikolowa zamierzam ją sam zbudować. Nad kolektorem planuję posadowić oczyszczalnię i umieszczę też nad nim rury drenarskie do odprowadzania wody opadowej z dachu. Jeszcze jedno pytanie czy jeżeli nie zachowam odpowiednich spadków przy układaniu rury z glikolem naprawdę się nie będzie dało takiego układu odpowietrzyć, planuję dwie pętle przęd domem i tam nie będzie problemu natomiast układ terenu za domem powoduje że koniec kolektora znalazłyby się wyżej niż koniec rury wędrujący do rozdzielacza i tym samym pojawią się problemy z odpowietrzeniem chyba że koparka na końcu kolektora wykopałaby sporo głębiej niż na początku (jest różnica ok 1m przy 50m długości kolektora).
Jeszcze odezwę się by zasięgnąć porady na temat GWC myślę o żwirowcu tylko układ pomieszczeń w domu niezbyt temu sprzyja jest powierzchnia tyle że jest prostokątna o wymiarach ok 15m x 3,6m i nadodatek rury trzeba by było układać wzdłuż dłuższych boków. Bedzie wszystko jaśniejsze jak wstawię rysunki niech tylko znajdę chwilę czasu.
Dzięki serdeczne za szybką odpowidź.

----------


## adam_mk

Każdą nitkę tej pętli trzeba będzie odpowietrzać osobno. Zamknąć pozostałe, a w tą jedną, odpowietrzaną, zapuścić pompą glikol. Pójdzie. Trzeba tylko kolektor tak zrobić, żeby łatwo się dało jakimiś zaworami odcinać poszczególne pętle.
Razem mogą się nie chcieć odpowietrzyć.
Adam M.

----------


## danielsq

Witam
Adamie doszukałem się w internecie mapki Polski z podziałem na strefy klimatyczne i wynika z niej że głębokość przemarzania w woj. lubelskim to 1m. A więc u mnie na działce glina znajduje się +- 10cm właśnie w tej strefie przemarzania czyli wg Ciebie warunki pod budowę kolektora powinny być super. Adamie jak uważasz czy wkopanie kolektora powiedzmy tak na 1,5m czyli wbicie się jeszcze 0,5 m w glinę mogłoby w jakimś stopniu popsuć tak dobre warunki pod kolektor? (w porównaniu z kolektorem zakopanym właśnie ok 1m pod ziemią gdzie wg mapki znajduje się granica przemarzania i jednocześnie jest tam warstwa szarej gliny).

----------


## adam_mk

Witaj
Na mój rozum popsujesz wydajność szczytową/średnią na rzecz stabilności strumienia czerpanej mocy.
Glina jest zwięzła i ZAWSZE mokra! Ale...
Ale na jej powierzchni MUSZĄ występować sączenia. To oznacza stałą dostawę "świeżej i ciepłej (7-8stC)" wody w sporych ilościach.
Dopóki nie będzie -35stC przez jakieś 3 tygodnie jednym cięgiem, to ta warstwa będzie bardzo wydajna!
Ja bym położył ten kolektor NA glinie.
Nie za często mamy takie syberyjskie warunki. A jak będą? To chyba planujesz jaki kominek?
W ostateczności posiedzisz przy uruchomionym i otwartym piekarniku kuchennym!  :Lol:  
(taka namiastka)
Zrobisz jak zechcesz. 
Ty jesteś inwestorem.... Ty decydujesz...
Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## danielsq

Witam
No właśnie tylko czy aby na pewno ta woda u mnie się sączy ? a co z tym sączeniem w zimie ? (wykop sobie stoii pusty i żadnej wody w nim się nie nazbierało), a pozatym jeżeli postawię budynek to czy jego fundamenty nie będą w sposób znaczący tamować tego sączenia bo część kolektora byłaby przed domem. Pozatym nie mam 100% pewnośći czy aby na całej powierzchni dostępnej pod kolektor jest ta metrowej grubości warstwa piachu a co jeżeli wyjdzie miejscami np 0,7m trochę byłoby płytko. W projekcie maksymalna głębokość posadowienia fundamentów to 120 cm więc głębokość przemarzania zgadzałaby się z mapką gdzie napisane jest że w tych okolicach głębokość przemarzania do 1m. Tylko jeżeli przemarzanie dochodzi do 1m to czemu rury wodne zakopane są na 1,8m ? a mogłoby być na 1,4m.
Adamie jakiego rodzaju kolektor preferujesz liniowy czy spiralny koparka będzie tanio więc wydaje mi się że lepiej byłoby się zdecydować na kolektor liniowy nie będzie powodował takiego przemarzania gruntu i opory przepływu powinny być mniejsze? 
Patrząc na mapkę wysokościową okolicy tak się składa że moja działka znajduje się w małym dołku (jest delikatne nachylona w stronę południową) czyli jeżeli to sączenie żeczywiście występuje i glina znajduje się wszędzie a woda w glinę nie wsiąknie (glina jest tak twarda że ostry szpadel wbija się zaledwie na jakieś 4cm i to tylko wtedy gdy nabierze się dużego zamachu)  to cała ta woda musi przemieszczać się po powierzchni gliny właśnie przez moją działkę (tylko czemu woda nie zbiera się w wykopanym dołku to mnie martwi i zbija z tropu). Postaram się dzisiaj zamieścić fotki układu ścian w domu i przedstawić do oceny żwirowy wymiennik ciepła.

----------


## Mice

*danielsq*, na część pytań które zadajesz nie odpowie ani Adam mimo swojej wiedzy i doświadczenia ani nikt inny. Po pierwsze badania geotechniczne, po drugie obserwacja sąsiednich działek/całego osiedla. I piszę to po swoich doświadczeniach z podobnymi pytaniami. Badania określiły, rodzaj gruntu i jego wytrzymałość, rodzaj wody i stopień agresywności jak i kierunek spływu wód opadowych itp.
Natomiast patrząc w promieniu 100m od mojej działki, wszystko się tak zmienia, że wszyscy się dziwią. 30m ode mnie cat-em się zakopali wiosną, bo humus zmienił się w breję o głębokości 0,5m i tak było kilka miesięcy. 20m w inną stronę do 1,5m nie było wody wcale, podczas gdy u mnie była na 0,6m. Piaski leżą różnymi warstwami i w odległości kilku mb możesz mieć różne warstwy, bez sprawdzenia nawet w Erze nie mają   :Wink2:

----------


## adam_mk

Mice słusznie prawi!
Trzeba by tu fachowca, geotechnika, i to raczej lokalnego.
Będzie miał i mapki i własne rozeznanie co do najbliższych okolic.

Tak mogę tylko dedukować:
Te sączenia będą NA PEWNO. Jakie duże? - Wiele tu zależy od geologii tej działki, spadku, przepuszczalności warstwy NAD gliną i jeszcze wielu czynników.

Załóżmy że......
Załóżmy, że nie występują u Ciebie soczewki piasku (chaotycznie rozrzucone pod ziemią łachy o kształcie leżącej soczewki optycznej). Powiedzmy, że warstwy są w miarę równoległe i ciągłe... To w takiej sytuacji tej wody KTÓRA TAM JEST wcale nie zobaczysz po wykopaniu dołka!

Zrób doświadczenie.
Weź szklankę piasku suchego - do pełna!
Weź pół szklanki wody. Wlej tę wodę do piasku delikatnie.
W jednej szklance powinno się prawie zmieścić i jedno i drugie.
Jak popatrzysz przez szkło z boku, to tej wody tam nie zobaczysz, tylko mokry piach - a jest!

Instalacje...
Zakopują je tak głęboko, bo nie lubią ich łatać! (sam bym nie lubił!). Wyobraź sobie, że kopiesz pod telefon kopareczką, tak w 2 lata PO postawieniu domku... I TRRRACH!
Pod kabelki kopie się dość płytko.

Kolektor?
Jakby się dało, to liniowy, nitka od nitki tak z 1m lub więcej. Dobrze jest równoleglić kilka nitek. Spada prędkość przepływu, rośnie czas wymiany, maleje strumień jednostkowy/cm powierzchni rury, rośnie dynamika kolektora (można "szarpnąć" z niego skokiem większą moc). Ale to wymaga jakiegoś kolektorka (może być w domu lub w studzience).
Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## danielsq

A zapomniałbym o jeszcze jednym pytanku jak myślicie na jaką odległość od rury wodociągowej należałoby się odsunąć z kolektorem aby w przyszłości nie doszło do jej pęknięcia w skutek zamrożenia wody przez kolektor. Ja planuję zbudować kolektor w odległości ok 2m od rury wodociągowej.
A i jeszcze jeżeli mówimy o średnicy rury np 32mm chodzi o jej średnicę wewnętrzną czy zewnętrzną ? bo np 32mm po zewnątrz oznacza 25mm w środku  a 32mm w środku to znowu oznacza 40mm po zewnątrz ?
Pozdrawiam Daniel Z.

----------


## danielsq

A i zapomniałbym całkiem niedaleko jest rzeczka i myślę że spływ wody jest właśnie w kierunku tej rzeczki ale mogę się mylić???
Pozdrawiam Daniel Z.

----------


## szczako

Hej,

rzeczywiście na większość tych pytań, chyba lepiej odpowie geotechnik. W razie czego na tej stronie jest cennik usług geologicznych: 
geotechnika

S



> A i zapomniałbym całkiem niedaleko jest rzeczka i myślę że spływ wody jest właśnie w kierunku tej rzeczki ale mogę się mylić???
> Pozdrawiam Daniel Z.

----------


## WojtekSz

pierwsze wyniki i ocena wstępna używania rekuperatora + GWC wodny 2 (studnia) - po 6 miesiącach

rekuperator Amalva Rego 700
GWC: rura PCV fi 200mm a 50m dlugosci + studnia fi 100 wys 150cm nad lustrem wody, bez pompki i pryszniców

wentylacja i rekuperator działa na biegu 2 (środkowym) z wydajnością ok 300..400m3/godz, na razie działa z jednakowa wydajnością 100% czasu. Nie stawiam ograniczeń na otwieranie okien w ciągu dnia. Zasadniczo ciągnę powietrze nawiewane cały czas z GWC.

wszyscy fascynujemy sie odzyskiem ciepła z rekuperatorów ale tak naprawdę być może największą korzyścią jest świeże powietrze. Jaka to róznica przekonałem sie jak w pewnym momencie centralka  reku sie wyłaczyła

Na razie jeszce nie podłaczyłem sie z bardziej wysublimowanymi technikami pomiarowymi ale śledze temp. wewnatrz domu i temp nawiewu po rekuperatorze. Jak na zewnątrz temp miała ponad 30st to do domu nawiewane było max 22st. W oczywisty sposób to było zbyt mało aby silnie wychłodzić dom ale temp w pokojach nie przekraczała 25st co oceniam jako komfortową. 

Nie ma problemu z kominkiem i wyciągiem kuchennym: w czasie gdy działała wentylacja załączyłem wyciąg (nominalnie 700m3/godz) i w tym czasie rozpalałem kominek - mimo zimnego komina dym wędrował do komina a nie na salon (mam kominek 18kW i rure doprowadzającą powietrze fi 100.

Dogrzewanie przez dystrybucje gorącego powietrza znak kominka ma słaba sprawnośc - byc może poniewaz ciągnę powietrze znad kominka do reku i dopiero po reku jest rozwiewane po pozostałych pomieszceniach. Traci sie w ten sposób sporo ciepła ale mozna bez obaw uzywac tych samych rur wentylacyjnych.

kierunki spodziewanej optymalizacji:
- warto projektować wyższe wydajności wentylacji niz proponowane 0,5 wymiany na godzinę (nie wiem jak to zrobić poza wymiana reku na większy ...)
- warto wbudować kilka zaworów umożliwiających okresowe zmniejszenie ilości powietrza czerpanego (wywiewanego z salonu) na rzecz okresowego podwyższania wywiewów z ubikacji (dobrze jest celować w ponad 3 wymiany dla tych pomieszczeń)
- automatyka sterująca czerpaniem powietrza z GWC lub z czerpni na  ścianie w zależności od wzajemnych temperatur pow zewnętrznego i pow z GWC

Ogólnie: jestem zadowolony bo mam zawsze i w całym domu świeże powietrze o fajnej temperaturze.

pozdrawiam wszystkich

----------


## gosciu01

Gratuluję !  :big tongue:  

... i fajnie, że chciało Ci się napisać o wrażeniach i doświadczeniach.

----------


## WojtekSz

gosciu01
bardzo wiele skorzystałem z forum, miałem kilka dyskusji z Adamem_MK na tematy reku i nie tylko. Uważam, ze moim miłym obowiązkiem jest podzielić sie doświadczeniami aby kolejnym było może lżej, bo przecież o ile łatwiej i taniej uczyć się na błędach i doświadczeniach innych  :smile:

----------


## adam_mk

Witaj
Bardzo się cieszę, że instalacja działa sprawnie. Tak jak dyskutowaliśmy - to MA sens!
Wentylacja mechaniczna w domach budowanych w nowych technologiach jest lepsza od grawitacyjnej, a może też być tańsza!
Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## waldibmw

[quote="adam_mk"]W toku wielu dyskusji w wielu wątkach rozważaliśmy różne podejścia do problemu budowy GWC. Postanowiłem zebrać w jednym miejscu wnioski, bo może komuś się przyda taki przekrój potencjalnych możliwości realizacji tej funkcji do podjęcia decyzji – budować taki cud, czy nie.

GWC to Gruntowy Wymiennik Ciepła. Pozornie wszyscy o tym wiedzą. Niestety, chyba tylko pozornie, bo oprócz normalnych, zrozumiałych, wątpliwości ludziska często wypisują takie brednie, że ziemia (Grunt!) jęczy!

Zadaniem takiego wymiennika jest pozyskanie zimą i dostarczenie w "przyjaznej" postaci strumienia ciepła magazynowanego przez nasze słoneczko w gruncie latem, lub oddanie do tegoż gruntu strumieniczynnika (gruntu) ścianką (przeponą). Tu przykładem może być rurowiec.
bezprzeponowe - gdzie jeden czynnik nie jest oddzielony od drugiego czynnika wymiany ciepła żadną przeponą. Separacja czynników na wylocie urządzenia najczęściej jest grawitacyjna, wynikająca z różnic gęstości tychże czynników (chłodnie kominowe, żwirowiec).

GRUNT JAKO ŹRÓDŁO CIEPŁA:
Przez całe lato kąt padania promieni słonecznych jest taki, że znaczna część ich energii nie jest odbijana i rozprasza się w gruncie w postaci ciepła. Po prostu ziemia się nagrzewa. Dodatkowo, deszczyk opadający na tenże grunt przynosi strumień ciepła i ułatwia mu wnikanie do głębszych warstw (unoszenie - tu wsiąkanie). W efekcie, po uśrednieniu, pod ziemią niezależnie od pory dnia, panuje prawie wyrównana temperatura około 10stC (temperatura studzienna). Im bardziej wilgotny grunt (ohydna glina lub wysoki poziom wód gruntowych) tym więcej tego ciepełka przypada na jednostkę masy gruntu. Woda jest bardzo dziwna. Jest tam pod ziemią i ma największe ciepło właściwe w przyrodzie. Grunty suche, piaszczyste magazynują znacznie mniej ciepła.
Wielokrotnie wykazano praktycznie, że zdolność do przewodzenia termicznego gruntu jest mała i wynosi około 2,5 - 3,5 W/m2. Ale przecież jest! Z tego wynika, że korzystając z sporej powierzchni gruntu można "wydłubać" spory strumień ciepła. Byle nie zbyt dynamicznie, bo czas regeneracji jest uzależniony zdolnością do jego przewodzenia z dalszych warstw, a ta jest niewielka. Wniosek jest taki: Gruntowe wymienniki należy przewymiarowywać! Ograniczeniem zwykle jest wielkość działki i zasobność portfela inwestora.
Wszelkie "przepisy na obliczanie" to jawne brednie. To tylko empiryczno - obliczeniowe minimum, gdzie przedsięwzięcie zaczyna mieć sens ekonomiczny przy minimalnych kosztach wykonania wymiennika.

GWC RUROWY:
5mb rury zakopanej w ziemi ma określoną powierzchnię, i chłonie z gruntu ciepło poprzez ściankę, niezbyt sprawnie oddając je do powietrza wewnątrz rury.
50mb rury j/w robi to lepiej i już można z tym żyć.
500mb rury robi to naprawdę dobrze, ale jak to sfinansować?

GWC ŻWIROWY:
1m3 żwiru po przedmuchaniu go strugą powietrza "da" skokiem sporo ciepła a potem "stanie" z powodu wychłodzenia i trzeba regenerować złoże (czekać aż "naciągnie")
10m3 żwiru rozwiązuje problem dla 100m2 domku na 8 godzin, potem przerwa.
30-50m3 rozwiązuje ten problem naprawdę skutecznie i przy pracy na 1/2 możliwości pozwala na "pracę ciągłą"

GWC WODNY 1:
Jeżeli są wysokie wody gruntowe, to tylko się cieszyć! Potrzebne ciepło pobieramy tak, jak robi się to do klasycznej pompy ciepła "glikolowej". Układa się w gruncie węża fi32 napełnionego borygiem ( w kręgach o średnicy około 1m). Należy przyjąć moc takiego źródła ciepła na 20W/mb (niedoszacowane) lub 25W/mb (optymalne) i ułożyć go tyle, aby czerpać około 5 kW w trybie ciągłym. Praktycznie oznacza to 150 - 250mb zakopanego węża. Wcale nie musi być w jednym kawałku. pętle można przecież równoleglić! (np.2 x 100mb).
Przy cenie rury ok. 3zł/mb to koszt poniżej tysiąca złotych, tylko nakopać się trzeba, no chyba, że znajoma koparka za 40zł/godz. to w długi dzień się obskoczy.
NIECH MI KTOŚ UDOWODNI ŻE SIĘ NIE DA, TO GO POŚLĘ DO PIERWSZEGO Z BRZEGU URZYTKOWNIKA POMPY CIEPŁA!!!
Zakopuje się toto na granicy przemarzania (1.2 do 0.8m jak gdzie!).
Końce należy dołączyć do odpowiednio dobranego lamelkowego (takiego jak chłodnica samochodowa) wymiennika ciepła woda-powietrze umieszczonego w otworze czerpni naściennej. Całość uzupełniamy pompą obiegową. Czujniki temperatury odpowiednio załączają i wyłączają pompę zapewniając dogrzewanie zimą i ochładzanie latem powietrza wpuszczanego "na salony".
Wykonalne i wcale nie astronomicznie drogie. Pytałem producenta nagrzewnic i rozpoznawałem sprawę pod kontem wykonywania . Porównywalne z kosztem przyzwoitego żwirowca.

GWC WODNY 2:
Jeżeli są odpowiednie warunki – woda na głębokości kilku metrów i bardzo mało miejsca na żwirowiec, to można spróbować dobrać się do ciepła gruntu w inny sposób.
Budujemy studnię kręgową, której zastosowanie w gospodarstwie jest oczywiste i bardzo potrzebne. Wewnątrz studni urządzamy klasyczną  „chłodnię kominową” .
Mała pompka zanurzona w wodzie pompuje ją do kilku sitek prysznicowych umieszczonych pod pokrywą studni. Wywołując intensywny deszcz wewnątrz tej studni bardzo skutecznie ochładza się (ogrzewa) olbrzymie ilości powietrza zapewniając jednocześnie absolutnie stałą jego wilgotność (niewielką, bo i temperatura niewielka - studzienna), no i naprawdę bardzo skuteczny filtr przeciwalergiczny. Coś kompletnie nieosiągalnego w klasycznym rurowym GWC.
Spad rury GWC powinien być od domu w kierunku studni dla grawitacyjnego usuwania skroplin.
Zimą powietrze wentylacyjne byłoby skutecznie nawilżane i bardzo skutecznie dogrzewane (też do studziennej temperatury). Długość rury (która kosztuje) można by wtedy znacznie zmniejszyć. Jak taka rura byłaby krótka, to wyłączając pompkę, gdy na dworze jest temperatura kilkanaście stopni, eliminuje się konieczność budowania czerpni naściennej. W krótkiej rurze nie zbije się temperatury z 14stC do 8stC przy potrzebnych przepływach.
Bilans cieplny wyraźnie mówi że m1T1+ m2T2= (m1+m2)deltaT
To oznacza, że mała masa (nie objętość!) powietrza bardzo skutecznie wymieni ciepło z wielką (w porównaniu) masą rozpylonej wody. Rozdział mediów nastąpi grawitacyjnie i "w dalszą drogę" uda się tylko mała masa powietrza po procesie wymiany energii. Skuteczność kolosalna w porównaniu z wielometrowym odcinkiem zakopanej bardzo drogiej rury (a ludzie mają jeszcze jakieś antybakteryjne pomysły, nie wiadomo po co).
Eliminujemy koszt rury, wykopków kilkudziesięciometrowych i to dość głębokich, budując naprawdę sprawny filtr zamiast enigmatycznej mikronowej warstewki farby pokrywającej wnętrze takiej rury, która, diabli wiedzą - czy coś zadziała. Można zaoszczędzone tu pieniądze włożyć w wykonanie takiej kręgowej studni. Wyjdzie znacznie bogatsza, nawet jak utopimy tam dwie oddzielne pompy (jedna do podlewania ogrodu). Wszelkie okablowanie można poprowadzić tą samą rurą, która prowadzi powietrze do domu. Tylko kabelki muszą być odpowiednio lepszej jakości. Można też sobie wyobrazić wstawioną rurę wodną do takiej rury powietrznej, tuż obok biegnących kabli, która prowadzi wodę techniczną do spłukiwania kibelka i mycia autka. Jeżeli to tylko woda techniczna, to można takiego "kręgowca" zatrudnić jako zbiornik chłonny deszczówki, z którą i tak coś musimy zrobić.
Powstaje 4 w jednym - Wash - and - go!
I naprawdę  W zdloz mojej dziqalki plunie Warta ,jak to mozna wykozystac do ogrzewania pozdrawiam Wqaldi

----------


## Mice

*waldibmw* ale nie cytuj całej wypowiedzi, bo teraz to nawet nie wiadomo gdzie twoje gdzie Adama   :Roll:  
A Wartę można różnie wykorzystać   :Lol:  

*WojtekSz* gratuluje również, niezłu układzik   :Lol:  
może opisz dokładniej Twoją studnię, znajomemu nieopatrznie wspomniałem o GWC wodnym i będę miał robotę   :ohmy: 
Dobrze rozumiem, że masz samą czerpnię w studni ?

----------


## j-j

Odgrzeję temat.
Mam istotną sprawę.
U siebie będę miał żwirowca ale mam problem.
Żwirowiec niewielki 8 m3 ale domek niewielki 92 użytkowej.
Mam cholernie mało miejsca na działce i chcę to zrobić tak:
Dom na płycie fundamentowej  wymiary ok. 13,0 m x 9,0 m (dłuższy bok z 2 tych krótszych  :smile:  ).
Długość granicy dzialki równoległej do buddynku ok 21,3 m.
Odległość domu od granicy po prawej stronie- 4,0 m, na górze średnio ok. 3,7 m (w najwęższym miejscu 3,0 m), na dole średnio 4,2 m (w najwęższym miejscu- 3,7 m)
To zielone to tylko rozsączanie deszczówki.

1. Lokalizacja GWC jak na mapce:
http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...bd1e46bab.html
GWC ok. 1,75 m w odległości od narożnika płyty do narożnika właściwego GWC (żwiru, to świecące zielone to jest granica styropianu nad GWC)

2. Długi kawał do domu, do reku- ok. 30 m (czerwona linia, niebieska zraszanie), więc postanowiłem jeszcze zaglębić żwirowca do ok 3,5 m z czego 1,5 będzie żwiru i na 1,5 będzie wyjścia kanału więc dodatkowo będę szedł kanałem na gł. ok. 1,2-1,5 m, zrobi mi się GWC żwirowo- rurowy. Nie chciałbym wychodzić plytko kanałami (robiąc standardowo GWC na 2,5 m gł.) bo musiałbym ocieplać dodatkowo od góry kanał na trasie do budynku.
Poczatkowo mialem go w prawym górnym rogu ale byl równolegle za blisko wg mnie płyty fundamentowej stąd zmiana na prawy dolny róg.
Nie wiem też czy to zraszanie zostawić czy nie.

Mam zaczęty wykop pod plytę budynku. W PON mi dokończą wykop cały pod plytę. Po zrobieniu plyty zabiorę się spokojnie do GWC, przed zimą nic więcej nie będę robił.
Nie mam pojęcia jak wykonawczo w takiej odleglości od plyty zrobić wykop na 3,5 m (nawet normalnie na 2,5 m byłby też problem).
Jak to umocnić itp., rodzina juz się wk... na mnie że kombinuje i w ogóle bo takie wykopy itp., rury na 1,5 m bo oni tak głęboko nic nie kładą itp.
Nie dociera że to wszystko plytko nie powinno iść.

Pomóżcie.


pzdr

----------


## Mice

> Odgrzeję temat.
> Mam istotną sprawę.
> U siebie będę miał żwirowca ale mam problem.
> Żwirowiec niewielki 8 m3 ale domek niewielki 92 użytkowej.
> 
> 1. Lokalizacja GWC jak na mapce:
> http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...bd1e46bab.html
> GWC ok. 1,75 m w odległości od narożnika płyty do narożnika właściwego GWC (żwiru, to świecące zielone to jest granica styropianu nad GWC)
> 
> ...


Pierwsze co mi się nasunęło, to chyba zbyt wysokie złoże. 1,5m wysokości i tak nie obsłuży przepływu powietrza chyba, że kilka rur poziomo na różnych wysokościach ale nic o tym nie piszesz. Kwestie wielkości pomijam bo to chyba przemyślałeś i wiesz jak z wydajnością. No i nie widzę sensu kładzenia tego tak głęboko.
A co do umocnień, widziałem płyty ze wspornikami rozporowymi, może coś takiego idzie wypożyczyć podobnie jak płyty szalunkowe ?

----------


## j-j

> Napisał j-j
> 
> Odgrzeję temat.
> Mam istotną sprawę.
> U siebie będę miał żwirowca ale mam problem.
> Żwirowiec niewielki 8 m3 ale domek niewielki 92 użytkowej.
> 
> 1. Lokalizacja GWC jak na mapce:
> http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...bd1e46bab.html
> ...


Co do wydajności potrzebuję zimą 0,5 wymiany więc ok 120 m3/h a latem dla klimy z 1-1,5 wymiany więc max ok. 340 m3/h, to wg mnie malutko.
Chcę zrobić poziome DN200 rury doprowadzającą i odprowadzającą- z jednej strony rury będą mialy wycięty rowek na długosci rury i szer. 0,16 m a w drugiej polowie rury naciąć rowki malutkie (dzięki temu będzie też wymiana powietrza przez złoże miedzy rurami głównymi poziomymi), rury będą prawie cale posztakowane ale tak aby utrzymała sztywność- i one będą nasunięte tym rowkiem na całej długości na rury drenarskie wystające ok 2,3 cm ze złoża rozprowadzone do dna złoża aby właśnie wykorzystać całe złoże.
Powierzchniowo nie wyrobię a min. 8 m3 muszę mieć złoża. Poza tym im plycej tym lepiej trzeba by ocieplić a jak widzisz nie mam miejsca więc im głębiej tym plaszcz ze styro może być mniejszy wokół złoża. No i jeśli już taki kawał idę z rurą do budynku to im głębiej tym lepiej GWC bo mogę użyć jako  żwirowo- rurowy a tak to przy takim dł. odcinku musialbym ocieplać całą długość rury po wyjściu ze żwirowca.
Tak jak to wsyztsko rozumiem, czy dobrze pozostawiam do oceny, może cos zmienię na lepsze.
A poza tym wydaje mi się że nawet jeśli chciałbym wypłycić to i tak musze mieć glębokość ok. 2,0 m a to też nie mało w takich warunkach.

Ale z tymi umocnieniami to jak?
Koparka albo ja  :smile:  kopie 1,0 m, umacniam, kopię drugi m, umacniam, kopię 3 m umacniam??
A potem sypię żwir na dno do ok. 0,5 m nad dnem, zagęszczam, wyciągam część umocnienia(?), sypię znowu, zagęszczam, wyciągam częśc umocnienia itd? Nie mam pojęia czy to tak czy inaczej   :Roll:  
Przy takim wykopie o ścianach prostych sobie tego nie mogę wyobrazić, wiem tylko że wykop już 2,0 jest z.a.j.e.b.i.s.t.y (dosłownie za przeproszeniem)   :sad:  a tu takie warunki powiezrchniowe jeszcze.

----------


## HenoK

> Ale z tymi umocnieniami to jak?
> Koparka albo ja  kopie 1,0 m, umacniam, kopię drugi m, umacniam, kopię 3 m umacniam??
> A potem sypię żwir na dno do ok. 0,5 m nad dnem, zagęszczam, wyciągam część umocnienia(?), sypię znowu, zagęszczam, wyciągam częśc umocnienia itd? Nie mam pojęia czy to tak czy inaczej   
> Przy takim wykopie o ścianach prostych sobie tego nie mogę wyobrazić, wiem tylko że wykop już 2,0 jest z.a.j.e.b.i.s.t.y (dosłownie za przeproszeniem)   a tu takie warunki powiezrchniowe jeszcze.


Przede wszystkim zastanów się czy rzeczywiście taki głęboki wykop to dobre rozwiązanie. Twoje GWC będzie jednocześnie doskonałym drenażem. Grunt będzie wokół naruszony i możesz spodziewać się napływu sporej ilości wody przy każdym większym deszczu, o roztopach wiosennych nie wspominając.

Wykopy o głębokości poniżej 1,5m robi sie albo z odpowiednimi skarpami (na to raczej nie masz miejsca), albo z umocnieniami, np. :

http://bank.muratorplus.pl/produkt/d...Produktu=11632
Tylko, czy dla tak małego wykopu opłaca się tego typu wzmocnienia sprowadzać.
Bez takich zabezpieczeń nie ryzykuj tak głębokich wykopów. Może się to skończyć tragicznie.
To naprawdę nie są żarty.
Poczytaj sobie  TUTAJ :



> Zrobiłam Jackowi parę zdjęć w wykopie pod GWC. Jego oczko w głowie - koniecznie musiał zrobić to sam. Trochę się piasek obsypywał, ale nie wyglądało to niebezpiecznie, raczej tylko denerwowało. Na drugi dzień nie byłam na budowie. Po południu dzwoni Jacek: „Nawet nie przyjedziesz, nie robisz zdjęć... My już kończymy, jeszcze trochę.” Godzinę później dowiedziałam się o wypadku. Ziemia po burzy nasiąkła, obsunął się spory bok wykopu, na dodatek glina.
> 
> Połamana miednica – tydzień na ortopedii – można wytrzymać, zwłaszcza że w perspektywie szybki powrót do domu. Po paru dniach komplikacje, wysoka gorączka, skoki ciśnienia. Badania, badania... decyzja o przeniesieniu na urologię. Niestety najbliższa jest 65 km od nas... O szpitalu można by książkę napisać, ale chyba już dość... 
> 
> Dzisiaj mijają cztery tygodnie od wypadku. Dziś też Jacek chwilowo wrócił na ortopedię. Mam nadzieję, że najgorsze za nami, choć parę dni temu dowiedzieliśmy się, że jeszcze kolano jest do naprawy.


Więcej na temat umocnień wykopoów znajdziesz np. na stronie :
http://www.sbh.polweb.net/s02.html

----------


## j-j

> Napisał j-j
> 
> Ale z tymi umocnieniami to jak?
> Koparka albo ja  kopie 1,0 m, umacniam, kopię drugi m, umacniam, kopię 3 m umacniam??
> A potem sypię żwir na dno do ok. 0,5 m nad dnem, zagęszczam, wyciągam część umocnienia(?), sypię znowu, zagęszczam, wyciągam częśc umocnienia itd? Nie mam pojęia czy to tak czy inaczej   
> Przy takim wykopie o ścianach prostych sobie tego nie mogę wyobrazić, wiem tylko że wykop już 2,0 jest z.a.j.e.b.i.s.t.y (dosłownie za przeproszeniem)   a tu takie warunki powiezrchniowe jeszcze.
> 
> 
> Przede wszystkim zastanów się czy rzeczywiście taki głęboki wykop to dobre rozwiązanie. Twoje GWC będzie jednocześnie doskonałym drenażem. Grunt będzie wokół naruszony i możesz spodziewać się napływu sporej ilości wody przy każdym większym deszczu, o roztopach wiosennych nie wspominając.
> [


Nie do końca rozumiem dlaczego?- problemów z wodąnie mam w gruncie (jest głęboko, opadowa wsiąka rewelacyjnie) , dlaczego miałoby być gorzej na 3,5 niż na 1,5 m?




> Wykopy o głębokości poniżej 1,5m robi sie albo z odpowiednimi skarpami (na to raczej nie masz miejsca), albo z umocnieniami, np. :
> Tylko, czy dla tak małego wykopu opłaca się tego typu wzmocnienia sprowadzać.
> Bez takich zabezpieczeń nie ryzykuj tak głębokich wykopów. Może się to skończyć tragicznie.
> To naprawdę nie są żarty.


Ale czy to oznacza że wszyscy prawie robią GWC żwirowca na głębokości max. 1,5 m? Rurowca przecież też powinno się kłaść na gł. ok 1,5 -2,0 m.
Nie kumam już jak to jest. Wiem że można wynosić go nawet ponad teren ale rzadko kto tak robi.
Jak to faktycznie wygląda.

Szczerze to załamałeś mnie bo to co czytam oddala mnie od zrobienia wogóle żwirowca   :cry:

----------


## j-j

Tak pomyślałem jeszcze że może by tak zrobić tak:
Studnia betonowa DN2000 o głębokości 3,5-4,0 m, wkopywać ją tak jak się wkopuje np. szamba. Nie dawno na 2,5 m czyli podkopywałem pod każdy krąg.

Na dno i wewnątrz studnii geowlókninę, do środka żwir od dna do gł. 1,0 m czyli żwiru będzie grubość (wysokość) ok 3,0 m, wejście kanałem drenarskim na na dno studni wewnątrz i odprowadzenie podobnie, od góry przykryć płytą i styropianem
Nie mam problemu z wykopem i mniej miejsca potrzeba
Mogło by działać?
Nawet można by pod budynkiem zrobić i mieć dostęp z pom. gosp.  :wink: .

Jak myślicie. jesli nie da tak rady to co jeszcze mogę zrobić? Bo nie chcę rezygnować  :sad: .

----------


## Mice

> Napisał HenoK
> 
> Wykopy o głębokości poniżej 1,5m robi sie albo z odpowiednimi skarpami (na to raczej nie masz miejsca), albo z umocnieniami, np. :
> Tylko, czy dla tak małego wykopu opłaca się tego typu wzmocnienia sprowadzać.
> Bez takich zabezpieczeń nie ryzykuj tak głębokich wykopów. Może się to skończyć tragicznie.
> To naprawdę nie są żarty.
> 
> 
> Ale czy to oznacza że wszyscy prawie robią GWC żwirowca na głębokości max. 1,5 m? Rurowca przecież też powinno się kłaść na gł. ok 1,5 -2,0 m.
> ...


Ja mam żwirowca jeszcze płyciej, jego dno jest na 0,67m  :Wink2:  ale jest pod domem.
Co do głębokości, zakładasz to tak, że oczywiście głęboko oznacza stabilniejsze warunki tylko pytanie czy koszt wykonania zwróci się w wykorzystaniu tej większej stabilności temperaturowej ? Przy tak małym złożu raczej niezbyt zwłaszcza przy zakładanych przepływach max.
Tego o nacinanych rurach nie qmam więc nie komentuję  :Wink2: 

Odnośnie głębokości posadowienia i sensu 3,5m. Po prostu prędzej wody gruntowe podniosą się do 3,5m niż do 1,5, zwłaszcza w okresach wiosennych. I wtedy woda najlepiej zbierze się właśnie w drenażu bo zasadniczo po to się je buduje w normalnych warunkach, a jak jeszcze jakiś spad będzie to woda może spływać w jedno miejsce i trochę tam postać.

Co do pomysłu z kręgami, zastanów się jak to ma działać ? złoże małe, powierzchnia wymiany też, długość przepływu jak rozumiem te niecałe 2m średnicy czyli w realu jakieś 1,5m, wg mnie będzie bardziej filtrem niż wymiennikiem ale jak zawsze wspomnę, że teoretyk jestem.

----------


## j-j

Mice bardziej myślałem o przepływie w studni od dołu do góry to wtedy mam wysokośc złoża np. 2,5 m  i szer. studni czyli 2 m (dlaczego w rzeczywistości 1,5 m?).
A jeszcze pomyślałem że mogłbym dać 2 studnie mniejsze po fi1400 i głębokie na jeśli nie 3,5 to 3,0 m. Byłoby 2,5 m żwiru i 0,5 m gruntu i styro nad żwirem-
szer. 1,2 m ale takie dwie studnie by były.
Rura doprowadzalaby powietrze przy dnie studni (żwiru) a odprowadzała na górze żwiru. Im niżej tym stabilniej więc wydaje mi się że powinno być OK, ale mógłby się ktoś jeszcze wypowiedzieć.
Złoże nie takie małe wydaje mi się bo ok 7,0 m3 czyli w zasadzie tyle powinno wystarczyć dla tak małej ilości powietrza oczywiście z przerwami na regenerację złoża.
Ja u siebie innego rozwiązania nie widzę  :sad: .
Mam wynieść studnię nad teren i obłożyć styro  :wink: , chyba mi tak pozostanie  :sad: ?
Zaproponuj coś, prosze  :smile: , bo jestem w "kropce".


Rozumiem że jesli masz plytki GWC tzn że długi? Ile masz pojemności i jak funkcjonuje jeśli chodzi o temp.?

----------


## Mice

> Mice bardziej myślałem o przepływie w studni od dołu do góry to wtedy mam wysokośc złoża np. 2,5 m  i szer. studni czyli 2 m (dlaczego w rzeczywistości 1,5 m?).
> A jeszcze pomyślałem że mogłbym dać 2 studnie mniejsze po fi1400 i głębokie na jeśli nie 3,5 to 3,0 m. Byłoby 2,5 m żwiru i 0,5 m gruntu i styro nad żwirem-
> szer. 1,2 m ale takie dwie studnie by były.
> Rura doprowadzalaby powietrze przy dnie studni (żwiru) a odprowadzała na górze żwiru. Im niżej tym stabilniej więc wydaje mi się że powinno być OK, ale mógłby się ktoś jeszcze wypowiedzieć.
> Złoże nie takie małe wydaje mi się bo ok 7,0 m3 czyli w zasadzie tyle powinno wystarczyć dla tak małej ilości powietrza oczywiście z przerwami na regenerację złoża.
> Ja u siebie innego rozwiązania nie widzę .
> Mam wynieść studnię nad teren i obłożyć styro , chyba mi tak pozostanie ?
> Zaproponuj coś, prosze , bo jestem w "kropce".
> 
> ...


Zacznę od końca, teoretyk jestem bo gwc nie uruchomiłem jeszcze   :Confused:  
Moje złoże ma około 18-20m3 jest płaskie w granicach 0,6-0,7m wysokości. Calość przeznaczyłem na pracę 24h dla 190m3 jak będzie pewnie w ciągu kilku miesięcy będę wiedział. Gdzieś wyżej są fotki z wykonania mojego GWC  :smile: 

Teraz co do Twojego problemu. 
Wg mnie odpowiedz sobie na inne pytanie : po co upierasz się przy żwirowcu skoro nie masz warunków na duże, porządne złoże ? Więcej problemów niż pożytku moim zdaniem, chyba, że chcesz to traktować jako filtr+nawilżacz to ok.
Ciągle upierasz się przy zejściu na głębokość, a dlaczego nie zrobisz złoża płaskiego ? 0,7m szerokości ? takie parametry wynikały z wcześniejszych dyskusji jako optymalne. Okrągła konstrukcja powoduje, że masz ogrniczoną powierzchnię i długość. Z kolei robienie kilku studni oznacza spore koszty wykonania, a więc tańsze mogą być inne rozwiązania  ...

Jeśli chcesz umieścić rury na końcach studni to moim zdaniem spora część złoża nie będzie pracować (ta na końcach). Musiałbyś zrobić wna końcach zamiast rury płytę o przekroju koła aby przepychała całym polem powierzchni złoża wtedy opory mniejsze i powierzchnia wymiany wzrośnie. Ale nadal trochę krótkie czyli mało wydajne złoże (ale to masz w założeniach).

I jeszcze jedna rzecz mi się kojarzy. Jeśli latem zaciągniesz ciepłe powietrze na dół studni to i tak zgodnie z fizyką, będzie ono wędrować w górę studni a więc do wyjścia i będziesz je zaciągał. Na ile to będzie miało wpływ nie wiem, ale tak rozumuję.

----------


## j-j

Upieram się bo wszystko się rozchodzi o wykonanie wykopu obok plyty po jej zrobieniu. A poza tym chcę mieć "klimę" (!!!)  :smile:  i coś muszę wykombinować  :smile: .
Dlatego biorę pod uwagę tą studnię.
Myślałem tak jak napisałeś aby zrobić płaski ale jak to by było:
0,7 m szeroki, 0,5 wysoki (wykop wtedy na 1,0 m i 0,5 to przykrycie gruntem) i długi na: chcąc mieć min 7 m3- 20 m   :ohmy:  i wtedy faktycznie mam stratę na żwirowcu 100 Pa  :smile: . Przy dużym przekroju (ok. 1 m2 i więcej)  strata jest pomijalna a to ważne też dla reku i wentylatorów.
Ale nawet na taki płaski nie mam miejsca  :sad: .

Ale dokladnie wersja ze studnią np. postaram sie  w szczególach jak to widzę  :smile: :
studnia DN2500 (nawet taka duża załóżmy), 
- wkopuję ją na gł. 2,5 m.
- 2,0 m żwiru i 0,5 gruntu przykrytym  styro.
- wewnatrz wprowadzam na dno studni (dokładnie ok 10- 20 cm nad dnem) kanał DN200 po ściance studni z nawierconymi otworkami przy końcówce kanału na dł. 20-30 cm (czyli powietrze będzie lecieć z wylotu kanału i przez dziurki w nim przy końcówce).
- po drugiej stronie studni na samej górze w ścianie daję kanał odprowadzający tzn trójnik 90 stopni odgałęzieniem w kierunku ściany studni, dzięki temu będę mial jakby dwa wyloty DN200 i w tym trójniku porobię otworki dodatkowo.
Mogę podobnie zrobić przy dnie też na wlocie, mogę do tych trójnikow dodać jeszcze po kolanach po obu stronach i w zasadzie powiększyć powierzchnie dopływu i odpływu powietrza.

Normalnie przeplyw w GWC odbywa się w poziomie (niby powinny mieć ok 2 m szer. 2,5 dlugości i ok. 1,5 m głębokości (razem ok 7,5 m3 dla wydajności do ok. 400 m3/h z uwzględnieniem regeneracji zloża, jeśli 24h/dobę to wtedy min. 2 x więcej)- czyli minimalnie razem np. przekrój 3 m2 i dł. 2,5 m.

W takiej studni przekroj mam ok. 4 m2 i długość 2,0 m, ciut inaczej i przepływ odbywać się będzie w pionie. Wg mnie kierunek przeplywu nie ma znaczenia ważne aby powietrze przeszło równomiernie przez złoże. W żadnym wydaje mi się żwirowcu nie robisz tak aby powietrze przechodziło idealnie całym przekrojem w poziomie. Kanal wlot i kanal wylot- perforowane, w poziomie i to działa  :smile: .
Tak mi się wydaje, tak ja to rozumiem.
Dodatkowo ta studnia oprócz żwiru akumuluje ciepło  :smile: .
Jesli to co robię jest stratą kasy cały czas jestem gotowy do dyskusji bo nie chcę wywalać kasy na daremnie ale na razie wg mnie powinno to działać.

Jeden jest fakt- koszty wzrosną o duże kręgi, dlatego lepiej mieć miejsce na działce ale cóż ja mogę???

----------


## adam_mk

Wytrzymasz do wieczora? Właśnie wróciłem i padam na pysk.
Wyjaśnię.
Ma być na granicy przemarzania. Są powody!
Sztucznie go zagłębiasz izolując od góry styropianem.
I łatwiej i taniej!
Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Witam
Odespałem i poczytałem.
Pomyślałem i.....
Sam nie wiem! Jest sposób, ale chyba już trochę zbyt późno jest na niego!

Powtórzę mechanizm, który tu wykorzystujemy.
Źródłem naszego ciepełka było i jest nasze Słoneczko. To ono pieszcząc swymi promyczkami kropelki wody sprawia, że się grzeją, parują, przemieszczają, opadają wsiąkają i noszą Jego ciepełko. Woda jest tu nośnikiem tej energii.
Grunt to wypełniacz i spowalniacz tych procesów. Sam ma zwykle nikłe ciepło właściwe a na przemiany fazowe raczej nie liczyłbym, no może jakby tak mały wulkanik?...

Więc....
Jak głęboko masz wodę? Jakie warunki geolo?
Piszesz o domu na płycie. Płyta to taki zbrojony placek betonu stabilizujący posadowiony dom. Rozbudowane, nadęte do maksimum ławy, tak ,że się "zlewają" ze sobą i nieźle przenoszą obciążenia nawet na słabych gruntach.
Ale...
Ale jak jest już bardzo źle, to nawet się grunt pod domem wymienia....

No to może wymienić go na tego żwirowca? Byłaby i powierzchnia i grubość złoża i wydajność. Tylko obawiam się że już stopień zaawansowania prac jest taki, że trudno o zmianę decyzji. Tylko, jeżeli w tym roku planujesz wyłącznie tę płytę, to czas by był, żeby to połączyć z GWC. Ale piszesz, że w poniedziałek zaczynają....

Żeby żwirowiec zadziałał poprawnie, to powinien mieć bardzo rozwiniętą powierzchnię.
Można by i tak, że pogłębiasz dołek i walisz w niego ten drobny żwir na geowłukninie. Taką warstwę około 1m grubości. Potem puszczasz na to zagęszczarę, która go dobrze uklepie i robisz płytę.
OBOK domu, wzdłuż jego krawędzi i wtedy, gdy się do tego przygotujesz możesz dodać rury w dodatkowym, dosypanym żwirze. Teraz tylko płyta, to i obciążenia niewielkie. Można zrobić to dobrze a do wiosny siądzie ile musi i będzie o.k.. A złoże byłoby do pracy ciągłej. Piszesz, że domek niewielki., więc może się da?

Trzeba by projektanta podręczyć. Wymyśli kolejność i sposób prowadzenia prac, żeby się dało.
Studnia będzie bardzo mało sprawna. To kloc kamienia, ale niewiele wilgoci. Różnica gęstości kamienia i powietrza sprawi, że będą pozory zadziałania, ale czas regeneracji obnaży słabość pomysłu. Przewiduję, że ta konstrukcja szybko się "nasyci" i kiepsko będzie oddawała/ pobierała z otoczenia, bo ma z nim małą powierzchnię styku. Wielokrotnie mniejszą niż optycznie się wydaje, bo to piłeczki obłe i stykają się ze sobą w punktach a nie w płaszczyznach.

Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## j-j

Adami bardzo dzieki za odpowiedz

Woda jest głęboko na ok 4 0 m jest dopiero wilgotno, woda nie mam pojęcia ale dużo niżej. Grunt to piasek drobny.
Płytę posadawiam na 40 cm żwiru od 0-16 mm (może od 2-8 mm, jeszcze dziś zdecyduję, chodzi o cenę ale chyba 2-8 mm).
Do GWC musi być większy grunt.
Rozumiem że proponujesz aby ten żwir pod całym budynkiem był jednym wielkim GWC? Z jednej strony tylko doprowadzenie i z drugiej wyprowadzenie?
Tylko że te doprowadzenie , kanały itp musiałbym zrobić juz na etapie płyty, dodatkowo zraszanie (instalacja) pod płytą (?), robi się więcej roboty i zmian a jak pisałem rodzina mnie zatłucze jeśli coś dodam oprócz płyty na tym etapie.
Dlatego tak mi zależy aby GWC móc zrobić po płycie, niezależnie.
No chyba że dosypałbym żwiru jkeszcze na boki domu dodatkowo ze 2 m wtedy spokojnie potem mógłbym zrobić zasilanie GWC odrębnie.
Ale ten żwir powinen być czyściutki a pod domem nikt się nie będzie cackał z płukaniem i rozumiem że wtedy na dno wykopu pod domem dać geowłókninę ? Ale co ze zraszaniem hm. Czy da radę to zrobić po płycie?

Co do studni to żwir (kamienie) akumulują ciepło, beton też, współ. przewodzenia dla betonu jest większy niż dla piasku chyba też, więc nie do końca rozumiem dlaczego taki w studni żwirowiec by nie działał, hm.


pzdr

----------


## Mice

> Adami bardzo dzieki za odpowiedz
> 
> Woda jest głęboko na ok 4 0 m jest dopiero wilgotno, woda nie mam pojęcia ale dużo niżej. Grunt to piasek drobny.


A sprawdzałeś jak są roztopy wiosenne ? Bo ja na całe szczęscie tak i letni poziom z 2005 miał się nijak do poziomu wiosennego, a już szczególnie wiosna 2007 (1,5m wyżej woda stała).




> Co do studni to żwir (kamienie) akumulują ciepło, beton też, współ. przewodzenia dla betonu jest większy niż dla piasku chyba też, więc nie do końca rozumiem dlaczego taki w studni żwirowiec by nie działał, hm.
> pzdr


Policz sobie powierzchnię wymiany tego złoża i to co napisał Adam o styku "kamyków" ze sobą. Te na środku mają małe szanse na dobrą wymianę ciepła z gruntem.

----------


## piwopijca

Nie mozesz w komorze fundamentowej walnac Sobie tego GWC?
Przeciez znajdziesz miejsce miedzy scianami/lawami fundanetowymi o wymiarach np. 3x6m i tam zasyp zamiast zageszczenia zwirek plukany.
Ja zamierzam tak wlasnie zrobic (jak juz dogadam sie z jakas ekipa   :Mad:   co do budowy wogole) 
Jezeli nie masz miejsca na blizniacze GWC to daj dwa oddzielne i przelaczane np. 12/12, wtedy masz calodobowo czynne zloze.

Pzdr.

----------


## j-j

> Napisał j-j
> 
> Adami bardzo dzieki za odpowiedz
> 
> Woda jest głęboko na ok 4 0 m jest dopiero wilgotno, woda nie mam pojęcia ale dużo niżej. Grunt to piasek drobny.
> 
> 
> A sprawdzałeś jak są roztopy wiosenne ? Bo ja na całe szczęscie tak i letni poziom z 2005 miał się nijak do poziomu wiosennego, a już szczególnie wiosna 2007 (1,5m wyżej woda stała).
> 
> ...


Co do wiosny nie ma problemów.
A w złożu normalnym te kamienie na środku też mają zerową styczność z gruntem przecież.

 Adam podoba mi się Twoj pomysł jak cholera ale aby wykorzystać ten żwir pod domem i dać go szerzej jeszcze poza budynek ze 2 m to wtedy faktycznie robię potęzny GWC pod domem ale czy tenżwir 2-8 mm może być do tego? I co z tym zraszaniem  bo nie chcę nic dodatkowo robić na etapie płyty a rodzina nie będzie wiedziała po co więcej żwiru wokół  :smile: . No i co z tą czystością żwiru. No i geowłóknina rozumiem pod cały wykop domu?

Prosze o pomoc!. Bo wykop juz robią  :smile: . I tak kazałem większy zrobić ale trzeba zamiawiać żwir  :smile:

----------


## Mice

> Co do wiosny nie ma problemów.
> A w złożu normalnym te kamienie na środku też mają zerową styczność z gruntem przecież.
> 
> Ale aby wykorzystać ten żwir pod domem i dać go szerzej jeszcze poza bnudynek ze 2 m to wtedy faktycznie robię potęzny GWC pod domem ale czy tenżwir 2-8 mm może być do tego? I co z tym zraszaniem  bo nie chcę nic dodatkowo robić na etapie płyty a rodzina nie będzie wiedziała po co więcej żwiru wokół . No i co z tą czystością żwiru. No i geowłóknina rozumiem pod cały wykop domu?
> 
> Prosze o pomoc!. Bo wykop juz robią . I tak kazałem większy zrobić ale trzeba zamiawiać żwir


Normlanie na gwałt  :Lol: 
Żwir musi być w zasadzie kamieniem powyżej 50-60mm minimum. Inaczej tam nie będzie miejsca na przepływające powietrze.
Co do styczności z gruntem, to dla Twojego rozwiązania środek miałby 1,25m drogi do gruntu przy moim jest to 0,35m. Sam przyznasz, że różnica jakby spora   :Lol:  
W ogóle pytania które zadajesz chyba już kiedyś przerabiałeś o ile mnie pamięc nie myli ... zraszania mieć nie musisz, to tylko polepsza wymianę cieplną złoża oraz ewentualnie nawilża powietrze (jeszcze możesz złoże przemyć jak bardzo się uprzesz).
Geowłóknina musi opatulić całe złoże. Kamienie muszą być płukane, bo inaczej zaciągniesz piach/pył który może nawet zatkać złoże lub filtry w reku.

----------


## j-j

Tak na gwałt  :smile: 
OK, problem rozwiązany ze zraszaniem- nie musi być, geowłóknina musi być ale to nie problem, robota żadna w zasadzie (też od góry, na żwirze GWC dokładnie pod styro bo na żwir pójdzie styro i potem dopiero płyta?), i co z tą czystością no i to uziarnienie od 2-8 mm (jeśli to co piszesz od 50-60 to odpada GWC pod domem  :sad: ? Na tak dużej powierzchni przy wykopie pod dom jestem w  stanie utrzymać ten żwir w czystości itp? Wypłukać go w wykopie jeszce czy jak?
Co do studni i złoża to mam opracowania i w których podaje się ze przekrój złoża nie musi być mały aby ono funkcjonowało, spokojnie może być szerokie 2- 2,5 m i 1,5 m głębokie nawet. A w opracowaniach mam że właśnie dla 400 m3/h wystarczy na pracę z regeneracją, złoże ok. 8 m3- 2x2,5x1,5. Przeciez jest dużo GWC i nie są one tylko płytkie i długie a funkcjonują.

pzdr

----------


## piwopijca

Zalezy na lie masz zapotrzebowanie do domu, jezeli ok. 350m3/h to 400m3/h jest wystarczjace ale do klimy juz nie.
Powinienes miec GWC na 700m3/h i to jak wspomnialem blizniacze,zeby moglo sie zregenoerowac np. systemem 12/12.
Wspomnialem tez ze mozna w komorach fundamentow i wtedy nie ma problemu z posadowieniem domu

Pzdr.

----------


## adam_mk

Naszkicowałem pomysł. Pokiwaj się nad nim.
Może być i drenaż i GWC o bardzo dużej (jak na ten dom) powierzchni, co da pracę non-stop z bardzo dobrą sprawnością.

Żwir powinien być od 35-70mm. Mniejszy to kłopoty.
Z tym płukaniem i czyszczeniem każdego kamyczka to nie przesadzajcie!!!
Tam ma być przestrzeń pomiędzy nimi. Nie szkodzi, jak będzie odrobinę zapiaszczona, byle nie zamknięta jaką gliną czy piachem.
Nośnikiem ciepła w takim złożu jest WODA!!! Para wodna. Bardziej niż przewodzenie cieplne gruntu. Jak złoże ma kształt sześcianu - to pogarsza się jego możliwości. Jak naleśnika - to polepsza. Trzeba znaleźć taki kompromis, żeby te rury fi 200 wlazły, ale nie na styk! Muszą mieć możliwość rozprowadzenia tego powietrza (i zebrania). Dlatego 65-70 cm się sprawdza.

Pył niczego nie zatka, bo pod ziemią będzie wilgotny i przyklejony do kamyków. Także dlatego, że potrzebne metry sześcienne rozłożone na takie złoże dają prędkość strugi rzędu cm/sek a taka niczego "nie zabierze". Złoże to filtr, jakich mało. Bardzo dokładny.

Wywaliłbym głębiej na jakie 0.5m rowy wzdłuż planowanego GWC i zasypał gruzem, żwirem, no, kamieniami w dowolnej postaci. Po zasypaniu całości byłoby odwodnienie na wypadek wód roztopowych i drenaż.
Potem rozłożyłbym w wykopie geowłukninę i zrobił szybciutko GWC (bo proste jest). Uklepałbym i zasypał boki do równego i kładł płytę.
Na złożu KONIECZNIE folia i to ze 2 razy, żeby beton z płyty tego złoża nie zakleił. Styropian zbędny, bo dom (ogrzewany) go zastąpi. Będzie (powinno być) wystarczająco twardo, żeby dom utrzymać.
Jeszcze jedno!!!
NIE MASZ WTEDY PODŁÓG NA GRUNCIE!!! Pod spodem będzie sporo powietrza w niekapilarnym złożu! Jakiekolwiek styropiany pod podłogę o grubości 15cm i więcej to bezsens i rozrzutność. Wystarczyłoby i 5cm (jak nad piwnicą), ale zwyczajowe 10cm to już aż dość z zapasem.

Pokiwaj się nad obrazkami.
(w pośpiechu tworzyłem, ale chyba załapiesz)




Co o tym sądzisz?

Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## Mice

> Naszkicowałem pomysł. Pokiwaj się nad nim.
> Może być i drenaż i GWC o bardzo dużej (jak na ten dom) powierzchni, co da pracę non-stop z bardzo dobrą sprawnością.
> 
> Żwir powinien być od 35-70mm. Mniejszy to kłopoty.
> Z tym płukaniem i czyszczeniem każdego kamyczka to nie przesadzajcie!!!
> Tam ma być przestrzeń pomiędzy nimi. Nie szkodzi, jak będzie odrobinę zapiaszczona, byle nie zamknięta jaką gliną czy piachem.


ja pisałem z doświadczenia u siebie, że wywrota która to przywiezie kamienie ma sporo piachu na sobie no i przy załadanku "trochę" podłoża im się nabiera, dlatego czasami płukanie było konieczne bo było 50/50 kamieni i piachu.




> Nośnikiem ciepła w takim złożu jest WODA!!! Para wodna. Bardziej niż przewodzenie cieplne gruntu.
> ...
> Pył niczego nie zatka, bo pod ziemią będzie wilgotny i przyklejony do kamyków. Także dlatego, że potrzebne metry sześcienne rozłożone na takie złoże dają prędkość strugi rzędu cm/sek a taka niczego "nie zabierze". Złoże to filtr, jakich mało. Bardzo dokładny.


Adamie, a nie jest tak, że przy pracy 24h jednak się przesuszy całość przy zbyt małym złożu?

----------


## adam_mk

Zbyt małe złoże to zbyt duży kłopot, żeby go sobie samemu ściągać na łeb!  :Roll:  

Albo robić dobrze, albo wcale, bo i tak robota jak w kamieniołomie i gnaty po niej się czuje....
A robi się raz na całą żywotność domu...
Nie powinno się przesuszać. Do maleństw z groźbą przesuszenia jest natrysk (zraszacz). Regeneruje piorunem, ale jakaś ośka się gdzieś kręci....A Ty płacisz...
Adam M.

----------


## j-j

Adamie dzieki bardzo!!!.
Ale ja nie mogę pod plytę dać żwiru 35-70, nie powinen być większy niż 16 mm  :sad: . Nie zaryzykuję na 100% tak grubego, pytałem znajomego wykonawcę przed chwilą i nie zagęściłbym dobrze pod płytę samej granulacji 8-16 mm a co dopiero 30-70 mm.

Dlatego zastanawiam się czy nie zrobić tak jak piszesz ale żwir ten 2-8 mm o gr. 0,4 m (jak pod plytą) dać aż ok 1 m za obrys płyty , i dalej juz 1 m tego grubszego i w nim dać kanały DN200 z dziurami. Podobnie jak narysowałeś ale bardziej z boku te rury. Faktycznie zero skomplikowana tylko rura z dziurami ułozona w warstwie grubszego żwiru, wokół owinięta (rura) siatką aby żwir nie wpadał.
Z tym drenażem bym to nie ma problemu z wodami tym bardziej na gł. ok 1,0 m tylko. Poza tym nie wystarczy że kanały będą nad dnem GWC i tym drenażem nie byłby ten grubszy zwir właśnie?

Jak obliczałem straty na złożu przy uziarnieniu 2 mm to przy gabarytach powierzchni pod budynkiem i wys., 0,4 m wynosiłyby ok 30 Pa. Jeśli wzór Leva na obl. strat ciśn. dla złoża kamiennego jest oczywiuście OK.
Ale czy w praktyce (oblizcenia to nie wszystko wiem) czy faktycznie powietzre nie przeleci przez żwir 2-8 mm?
Po prostu łatwiej dać te kanały doprowadzające i odprowadzajace poza płytą.
Ale jeśli 2-8 naprawdę za mały to niestety nie będzie GWC pod płytą  :sad: .



pzdr

----------


## adam_mk

To jest tak. Jeżeli w tym 2-8 więcej jest tego 8, to przy odpowiednio dużym złożu całość zadziała bardzo dobrze.
Tylko to MUSZĄ być otoczaki a nie jakiś łom skalny!
Masz otoczaki tej frakcji?
Jeżeli wyjdzie go z 0,6m grubości i długość około 10mb, to przekrój byłby 6m2.
Te 6m2 to 60 000cm2. Jeden procent z tego to 600cm2. Przekrój rury fi 250 to 490cm2. Złoże stawia mniejszy opór niż ta rura.
Gdyby złoże miało tylko 0,4m to wyjdzie ten jeden procent wolnego pomiędzy kamieniami rzędu 400cm2 - I tu zaczyna się problem.
Krakowskim targiem - daj 0,5m grubości to złoże zapracuje jak kawałek rury o jego długości.
Chwytasz?
Daj największe z tego co jeszcze dozwolone i celuj w grubość 0,5m - to wygrałeś!
Reszta może być z 1m od ściany, bo to nawet wygodniej.
Tylko nie zapomnij, że jeden koniec rury powinien wylądować w domu!  :Lol:  
Robiąc tę płytę musisz postanowić gdzie stanie cała wentylacyjna maszyneria i tam go wyprowadzić z podłogi.
Wygląda na to, że się da. Tylko dlatego, że pod całym domem!
Spodziewam się też wyjątkowo dobrych parametrów termodynamicznych.

Dopowiem tak:
Jak się da frakcję 35-62 to daje się frakcję stosowaną powszechnie (normatywną). Bez myślenia przy każdym gabarycie (także maluszkach, mini konstrukcjach) starcza tego luzu pomiędzy kamieniami i oporów nie ma. ZAWSZE zadziała.
U Ciebie tylko wtedy, gdy osiągniesz pewien graniczny przekrój złoża. Za wąskie - źle! Za cienkie - źle! Jeden procent przekroju złoża powinien być większy od przekroju rury czerpni.
A.M.
Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## j-j

> To jest tak. Jeżeli w tym 2-8 więcej jest tego 8, to przy odpowiednio dużym złożu całość zadziała bardzo dobrze.
> Tylko to MUSZĄ być otoczaki a nie jakiś łom skalny!
> Masz otoczaki tej frakcji?
> Jeżeli wyjdzie go z 0,6m grubości i długość około 10mb, to przekrój byłby 6m2.
> Te 6m2 to 60 000cm2. Jeden procent z tego to 600cm2. Przekrój rury fi 250 to 490cm2. Złoże stawia mniejszy opór niż ta rura.
> Gdyby złoże miało tylko 0,4m to wyjdzie ten jeden procent wolnego pomiędzy kamieniami rzędu 400cm2 - I tu zaczyna się problem.
> Krakowskim targiem - daj 0,5m grubości to złoże zapracuje jak kawałek rury o jego długości.
> Chwytasz?
> Daj największe z tego co jeszcze dozwolone i celuj w grubość 0,5m - to wygrałeś!
> ...


Adamie dzięki bardzo!!
Ale kurcze w tym zakresie na pewno nie ma większości ziaren 8 mm niestety  :sad:  nie mam kogo zapytać czy można by, czy da radę zagęścić, czym ewentualnie zagęszczać- żwir o uziarnieniu 8-16 mm. Czy jeśli da radę w ogóle to czy przy zagęszczaniu jest duże prawdopodobieństwo że część ziarej pokruszy sie więc zablokuję żwirowca itp.
1. I też nie wiem czy to sprzedają żwir czy otoczaki (jaka różnica bo nie wiem)? Mam normalnie zapytać czy to otoczaki w żwirowni?
2. A jeżeli to jest żwir to do źle?
3. Policzyłem i ja akurat chcę dać kanal DN 200 na szerokości domu czyli 13 m więc grubośc nawet 0,3 m by mi wystarczyła wg tego jak liczyleś na długości ok. 9,0 m.
4. Czy przy normalnym GWC zagęszcza się ten żwir czy tylko wsypuje?

Cholernie mi się Twój pomysl podoba, naprawdę (!), juz nawet więcej bym zaplacil za ten żwir (bo 8-16 jast najdroższy) ale nie ma pojęcia kto mógłby mi odpowiedzieć na pytania z tym zagęszczaniem  :sad: . Bo w tym 2-8 na pewno nie ma większości 8 mm, najwiecej jest tego 2 i 4 mm.
Znalazlem cos takiego jeśli chodzi o % skład kruszyw:
http://www.giermek.krakow.pl/rekomendacje.html
Nie wiem czy mozna to przyjąć za jakąś informację ale nie wydaje mi się też aby więcej było 8 mm. :sad: 

pzdr

----------


## Mice

> Wiem, że nie jestem godzien wzięcia udziału w dyskusji, ale w temacie o PC i w niniejszym, ( wyszukiwarka też nie pomogła ) nie znalazłem informacji. 
> Mistrzu Adamie i inni, nie mniej obeznani znawcy fizyki i termodynamiki, rzeknijcie mnie ProStasiowi: Jest sens łączenia powietrznej PC z GWC ( np. żwirowego lub wodnego 2 ) i z odzyskiem ciepła z powietrza wywiewanego z pomieszczeń. ? Coś takiego proponuje Spartec w PC o nazwie Easy 3,7 KW.( schemat na stronie SPARTEC ) Dom 138 m.kw., ściany 0,18; strop 0.18 dom parterowy; mieszkańcy 2+1, suchy piach przeplatany w różnych miejscach i na różnych głębokościach gliną. Okresowo może wspomaganie kominkiem. Zastanawiać się nad szczegółami, czy zasuwać po wungiel ?


Heh, zanim sam Mistrz   :Lol:  się wypowie, zadam pytanie podstawowe, a po co Ci to ? Jakimi założeniami czy też wymaganiami się kierujesz, że chcesz na taki zestaw postawić ? GWC+reku chałupy jak mawia Adam nie ogrzeją, PC powietrzne ponoć ma małą sprawność w stosunku do pożeranego prądu, czyli zakładany okres dogrzewania kominkiem może nie być taki krótki ... a PC takie tanie.

----------


## NJerzy

j-j  a może byś zastosował żwir 16-32 ?

----------


## adam_mk

j-j
To jest tak, że co jest koń - każdy widzi.
Otoczak to kamyk, który zanim znalazł się na nizinach, to z gór długo wędrował w jakiejś rzeczce pędzony jej nurtem. Po drodze ocierał się o podobne inne kamyki i w rezultacie zrobił się obły. Przypomina piłeczkę, tak się obtoczył....  :Lol:  
Złoże z otoczaków przypomina basen wypełniony piłeczkami. Dobre przybliżenie można znaleźć w większości hipermarketów. Tam są takie pokoiki zabaw dla dzieci. Tam można się w tych piłeczkach "wykąpać" Dzieciaki teraz wcześnie uczą się co to jest GWC! Oglądają tę strukturę z bliska!  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Zazwyczaj żwir to właśnie drobne otoczaki. Zwłaszcza żwir płukany, odpiaszczony.
Taki właśnie jest potrzebny. Raz zobaczysz i już wiesz.

Kruszywo do betonów to inaczej łom skalny, kliniec. Tu się nam nie nadaje!

Wydaje mi się, że sporo przesadzasz. Żwir we frakcji 8-16 to naprawdę drobny żwirek i daje się go nawet ubić. Zwykła zagęszczarka, taka wibrująca maszynka robiąca sporo hałasu, świetnie sobie z tym poradzi. Złoże "na twardo" można tym uklepać i nic się nie dzieje. Można zrobić na tym parking dla TIRów i też jest dobrze! A u Ciebie ma być zbrojona płyta! Budowlańcy to mają. Ci od układania kostki betonowej to - obowiązkowo!
Żwir 0-2 to raczej gruby piasek. Tego to bym już nie rozważał.
Warstwę daj jak najgrubszą. Nie oszczędzaj! Nie tu!
Normalnie to się nikomu nie chce z tym zagęszczaniem męczyć. Samo siądzie i to szybko. No, chyba, żeby parking - wtedy uklepują. 

ProStaś
Jaki jest sens? Poznawczy - z całą pewnością tak! Czy praktyczny - to zależy od stawianych celów.
Po wungiel zdążysz jeszcze polecieć. Ja bym siadł i pomyślał.
Postaw jednoznacznie założenia. Sposób realizacji się znajdzie. PC nie jest "głupie", tylko nie zawsze i nie wszędzie i nie do wszystkiego.
JAK masz zamiar grzać chałupę?
Kaloryfery? Żeliwiaki?
Podłogowe?
Promienniki?
Nadmuchowo?
Reszta potem z tego wynika.
Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## j-j

Adamie, dzieki!!!
Właśnie odbyłem rozmowę z kolejnym konstruktorem i drogowcem i ...
Powiedzieli mi żebym dał- 30-40 cm 16-32 mm, owinąć geowłókniną i na to dać 10 cm pospółki (0-16mm) i na to dalej normalnie styro i płytę.
Chyba problem rozwiązany  :smile:  :smile:  :smile: 

MACIE rację przesadzałem ale tak to jest jak się nie zna na ogólnej budowlance  :smile: .
Pytanie tylko teraz do Ciebie Adam czy faktycznie zwykły żwir płukany 16-32 mm będzie zły? Bo ja już nie wiem co z tymi otoczakami.
Wsyzscy dajecie otoczaki czy ze żwirowni zamawiacie największe po prostu uziarnienia??

pzdr

----------


## adam_mk

Dojrzałeś już , widzę!!!  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
No to teraz hit!
Polowanie!
Na ten żwirek obły, oczywiście.  :Lol:   Są urządzacze oczek wodnych i to mają, ale nie polecam, bo ceny takie, jakby był ręcznie złocony.
Trzeba by mieć tego garść (da się zebrać), potem się łapie jakiegoś kierowcę od "wanny", który często to wozi (bo oni nie tylko węgiel...) i trzeba mu pokazać i zapytać skąd brał. Gdzie zawiózł już jest mniej istotne. On ma CB radio i jak sam nie wie, to za chwilę już wie.
Można zrobić kurs po betoniarniach i na pewno gdzieś się trafi. Net jest wielki - też sposób. Pogłębiacze rzek i torów wodnych (Wisła, Odra) też tym dysponują, bo dostarczają do betoniarni. Betoniarnie...
Żwir czy otoczaki to to samo, ale kruszywo do betonu to już nie koniecznie.
Najlepiej jak ten niewierny Tomasz. Nie dotkniesz - to nie wierzysz. Przywiozą nie to co trzeba to będzie kłopot.
Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## j-j

Adamie czyli sie już upewniam dokładnie:
Daję 30 cm 16-32mm w to na krańcach domu daję kanały DN200 z dziurami w połowie rury skierowanej w kierunku złoża (jakie duze dziury?) i np. owijam siatką taką ogrodniczą (ktoś już tak robil chyba) aby nic nie wpadlo do kanału. 
Będzie 5 cm żwiru pod i nad kanalem. Wszystko wokół owijam geowłókniną i gra? Banalne takie?
 :smile: .

pzdr

----------


## Mice

Pierwsza zagwozdka techniczna dla mnie to sens stosowania reku w przypadku oddawania ciepła z pomieszczeń "brudnych" do pompy. Co tam będzie do odzyskania ? Poza tym system cieplny który wymaga dogrzewania kominkiem lub jeszcze grzałką to już ciut dużo. Zwłaszcza, że grzałka nie jest wcale ale to wcale tania w działaniu. Czytałem o przypadkach w których PC było tanie w utrzymaniu ale zimą musiała często działać grzałka i koszty miesięczne zbliżały się do kosztów utrzymania pieca gazowego.

----------


## adam_mk

ProStaśu
Spróbuję to usystematyzować.
Można by tak:
Duży GWC da odpowiednią moc grzewczą "wprost" podnosząc temperaturę powietrza nawiewanego od minus ileś tam do około +5stC. Rekuperator zapewni "korek dla ciepła" i nie pozwoli na straty ciepła wentylacją ze sprawnością jak najwyższą. Brakujące ciepełko metodą podnoszenia potencjału, transformacji temperatury, rozwiąże PC zasilana powietrzem wywiewanym, wentylacyjnym o temperaturze praktycznie identycznej jak wlotowa z GWC. Różnica temperatur jest niewielka, bo od +5 do +30stC (podłogówka I TYLKO PODŁOGÓWKA!!!) Wtedy PC ma jaki taki COP.
ALE TO TYLKO OGRZEWANIE MAŁO GĘSTEGO POWIETRZA WEWNĄTRZ DOMU!
Co z resztą? Co z CWU?
Wiem! PC to potrafi, ale....
Skąd tyle mocy? Cieplnej mocy?
Zapuszczenie wentylacji na maxa dla uzyskania koniecznych m3 to bardzo niedobry pomysł!!!

Chyba żeby...
Żeby tak potężnie przewymiarować to GWC. Zrobić wlot z niego nawet fi 315.
PODZIELIĆ strugi tak, że wentylacji dać tyle, ile w danym momencie potrzeba a do PC skierować resztę. (+5)
Czemu?
Bo grzejemy wodę, ciecz, gęstą materię, gazem o niskiej temperaturze.
1m3 powietrza to 1kg. Dla 100l wody trzeba wiele setek kg (m3)powietrza bo i różnica ciepła właściwego jest tu kolosalna!!!
A system ma pracować w układzie non-stop!!!

No to, kur.na chata, ja tu widzę GWC o powierzchni dwukrotności, trzykrotności domu!!!

DA SIĘ! Technicznie jest to poprawne!
A finansowo? Wytrzymasz? Jeżeli głazy, rury i reszta do GWC kosztuje ponad 5000 to tu będzie z 15 000 i nie wiadomo czy na styk czy nieco ponad....  :cry:  

Ale...
Ale raz zrobione będzie dawało ciepełko puki słoneczko nam świeci, bo tam się nie ma co psuć!!!
BARDZO starannie rozpoznaj geologię swojej działki i wykorzystaj WSZELKIE zalety lokalizacji. Te 15 patoli na dziurę zasypaną kamieniami to dużo. Ale tyle kosztuje wypaśny, sterowany elektronicznie, piec gazowy.

Jedyne co może zabić taką instalację to powódź i zamulenie złoża. Woda do sufitu parteru!
Mieszkasz w górach? Nad rzeczką? Na nizinach?

Sumując.
Ogrzewanie to około 5kW + prąd do napędu sprężarki.
CWU to następne około 5-10kW
GWC MUSI dawać z 15kW w systemie ciągłym!!!

Takiego jeszcze nie liczyłem...  :Roll:   Ciekawy problem i interesujące wyzwanie.  :Lol:  

Pokiwaj się nad tym i policz waty, kilowaty i złotówki...
Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Jeszcze słówko.

Celujesz w układ, w którym Ty płacisz tylko za prąd do sprężarki z COPem rzędu 5 i niespecjalnie dużym zapotrzebowaniem na moc grzewczą.
Co to jest te 15kW w szczycie w porównaniu z 35kW pieca co opalanego węglem?
Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Nie doczytałeś!!!
Cudów nie ma!

Jeżeli zabierzesz ciepełko wywiewane z powietrzem wentylacyjnym z poziomu +20stC to będziesz MUSIAŁ je uzupełnić!!!
Grzałką? Kominkiem? Piecem gazowym? Ogniskiem na dywanie salonu?

JESZCZE RAZ POCZYTAJ!
Nie starczy - to jeszcze ze trzy razy  :Confused:  
POLICZ te moce!
Adam M.

----------


## j-j

bylem na zwirowni, zwir 8-16 z wiekszymi kawalkami jest i wyglada nieżle ale jest olbrzymi problem- zabrudzony kosztuje 17 zł/t ale czysty już kolosalne pieniądze 55/tonę. Kurde nie mam pojęcia jak samemu oczyścić i czy wogóle da radę oczyścić 100 ton bo tyle wychodzi pod plytą na gł. 0,3 m  :sad: .
Nie mam pojęcia jak to zrobić, tyle kasy za 100 ton i jeszcze transport nie blisko i największy samochód to 17 t jaki do mnie wjedzie  :sad:  więc co najmniej 6 kursów  :sad: .

DODAJĘ- 
mice pop... mi się nie 8-16 mm tylko 16-32 mm  :smile:

----------


## Mice

> bylem na zwirowni, zwir 8-16 z wiekszymi kawalkami jest i wyglada nieżle ale jest olbrzymi problem- zabrudzony kosztuje 17 zł/t ale czysty już kolosalne pieniądze 55/tonę. Kurde nie mam pojęcia jak samemu oczyścić i czy wogóle da radę oczyścić 100 ton bo tyle wychodzi pod plytą na gł. 0,3 m .
> Nie mam pojęcia jak to zrobić, tyle kasy za 100 ton i jeszcze transport nie blisko i największy samochód to 17 t jaki do mnie wjedzie  więc co najmniej 6 kursów .


55zł to pikuś, za taki od 50-80 płaciłem 73zł   :Roll:  Ale dobre GWC za 6000 zł razem z rurami to rzecz warta zastanowienia.

Płukanie 100 ton to zadanie dla pododdziału WP wielkości co najmniej drużyny   :Lol:  Jak płukać ... woda z węża, sito murarskie i sporo miejsca.

----------


## j-j

Mice tak jak dopisałem taka cena dotyczy żwiru płukanego 16-32 i trochę większego a *nie* 8-16 mm, pomyliłęm się a biorę oczywiście po konmsultacji z konstruktorem i drogowcem 16-32  :smile: .
73 zeta za tonę takiego grubego płaciłeś  :ohmy:  ??
Razem koszt GWC o wym. ok. 15x9x0,3 m=ok. 40 m3 z transportem wyniesie mnie ok. 6500 bez rur i geowłókniny.

A jak tą geowlókninę rozkałdać? Żłoże ma być całe razem z kanałami nią ołlożone?
I jaką grubość przyjąć bo jutro chę zakupić ale nie wiem jaką grubośc i jaką szokość itp.
A z tym płukanie to se jaja robisz ? :smile: 
Ja nie mam miejsca i nie wiem jak to miałoby wyglądać.
Przejeżdza pierwsze 16 ton- wywalają go gdzie żeby płukać?
Nie zdążę przepłukać już jedzie kolejne 17 ton, i kolejne i tak 6 razy bo mam do dupy wjazd na działkę. Wszystko musi być czyste, powga nie wyobrażam sobie takiej ilości płukać- 100 ton  :smile:  i jeszcze tym "obracać"  :smile: .

----------


## NJerzy

Zamiast płukać żwir proponowałbym kupić go 20% więcej, zasypać w docelowe miejsce, zlać intensywnie wodą, drobna frakcja z nią spłynie zamulając kilka cm na dole złoża, a pozostawiając kilkadziesiąt cm powyżej przelotowe dla powietrza. Teraz tylko nieco zawibrować. Oczywiście zakładam że żwir ten nie jest zanieczyszczony cząstkami organicznymi.

----------


## j-j

> Zamiast płukać żwir proponowałbym kupić go 20% więcej, zasypać w docelowe miejsce, zlać intensywnie wodą, drobna frakcja z nią spłynie zamulając kilka cm na dole złoża, a pozostawiając kilkadziesiąt cm powyżej przelotowe dla powietrza. Teraz tylko nieco zawibrować. Oczywiście zakładam że żwir ten nie jest zanieczyszczony cząstkami organicznymi.


Też tak myślałem bo na pewno nie będę go płukał bo nie ma jak (100 ton  :smile: ) ale jak piszesz nie wiadomo czym jest zanieczyszczony, poza tym ten syf już by tam był na "zawsze" bo geowlóknina go nie przepuści a powietrze będzie też chyba w pewnym stopniu przepływać przez dół żwiru a nie tylko górę i środek.
Kurcze jeśli mam tym oddychać to musi być czyste biorąc pod uwagę że nie zakładam instalacji zraszania- Adam faktycznie nie ma konieczności instalacji zraszania?
Acha jeszcze jedno Adam- dlaczego napisałeś że pod podlogę wystarczy 10 cm styro- ja przewidziałem 24 cm jak w pasywnych.
Dlaczego ucieczka ciepła przy GWC pod budynkiem ma być mniejsza niż bez niego?
Zastanawia mnie jeszce jedna rzecz że będe mial plytę na to wylewka i w tym akumulacja cieplą. Cala plyta wg mnie po nagrzaniu będzie taką barierą ciepła, beton wolno oddaje ciepło więc akumulowac będe przede wszystkim wylewkę nad kablami grzjnymi która będzie ogrzewała dom a beton w płycie pod kablami będzie długo trzymał ciepło i będę mial prawie zerowe straty ciepla przez grunt dodając jeszcze te 24 cm ocieplenia z hydropianu- czy się mylę?

pzdr

----------


## adam_mk

Ustaw sobie skośnie rynnę z dnem z gęstej siatki.
Dość stromo. Postaw kogoś z wężem i syp ten żwir na rynnę, niech go polewa. To drobne spadnie a czysty żwirek osypie się do wykopu. Masz piach, to woda wsiąknie.
Ta robota daje po gnatach, bo te tony trzeba przełopatować. Ale chyba warto.

Pod podłogą będziesz miał powietrze, a to izolator ciepła i do tego o bardzo niskiej gęstości i małym cieple właściwym. Gdyby był piach (zawsze przecież wilgotny) to byłoby gorzej.

Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## Mice

> Mice tak jak dopisałem taka cena dotyczy żwiru płukanego 16-32 i trochę większego a *nie* 8-16 mm, pomyliłęm się a biorę oczywiście po konmsultacji z konstruktorem i drogowcem 16-32 .
> 73 zeta za tonę takiego grubego płaciłeś  ??
> Razem koszt GWC o wym. ok. 15x9x0,3 m=ok. 40 m3 z transportem wyniesie mnie ok. 6500 bez rur i geowłókniny.
> 
> A jak tą geowlókninę rozkałdać? Żłoże ma być całe razem z kanałami nią ołlożone?
> I jaką grubość przyjąć bo jutro chę zakupić ale nie wiem jaką grubośc i jaką szokość itp.
> A z tym płukanie to se jaja robisz ?
> Ja nie mam miejsca i nie wiem jak to miałoby wyglądać.
> Przejeżdza pierwsze 16 ton- wywalają go gdzie żeby płukać?
> Nie zdążę przepłukać już jedzie kolejne 17 ton, i kolejne i tak 6 razy bo mam do dupy wjazd na działkę. Wszystko musi być czyste, powga nie wyobrażam sobie takiej ilości płukać- 100 ton  i jeszcze tym "obracać" .


*j-j*, no wysil się troszku   :Roll:  wszystko już było opisywane, zresztą wspominałem, że wczesniej nawet fotki dawałem wraz z opisem, zobacz w połowie 5 strony tego wątku, jest nawet stanowisko do płukania które opisał Adam wyżej tylko że w formie płaskiej bo po przewaleniu i przepłukaniu nosilismy całe sito na miejsce. To da się zrobić ale nie zrobisz tego sam i wymaga przygotowania koncepcyjno-logistycznego. Geowłóknina normalna, wymiary zależy od tego jak szerokie złoże masz, szerokości są standardowe 0.5, 1 i 2m jako stosowane w ogrodnictwie czy drenażach obliczenia na poziomie 4-5 klasy szkoły średniej.
Jaj sobie nie robię  :Lol:  narobiłem się i nawymyslałem przy pomocnych i fachowych radach Adama jak baranek więc wiem już jak to wygląda.

----------


## adam_mk

Jak poszukasz to trafisz geowłukninę o szerokości 6m (drogownictwo kolejnictwo).
Gramatura
Jak glina - to najwyższa.
Jak piach - to każda. Najlepsza ta najtańsza!  :Lol:  

Wybór jest. 17zł/tona lub 55zł/tona.

Budowanie to jednak ciężka robota.  :Roll:  
Adam M.

----------


## j-j

Dzieki wszystkim, żwir kupię chyba czysty bo nie mam nawet gdzie go składować aby potem czyścić, nie mam też tyle czasu na taką robotę w tej chwili  :sad: .

pzdr

----------


## j-j

A niech to kolejne pytanie zadane przez rodzinę negatywnie nastawioną do GWC i innych nowinek a ja nie wiedziałem co im powiedzieć i dołączam do pytania

pod żwirem, geowlókniną będę mial trochę czarnej ziemi (żyznej), czy może mieć to wplyw na jakieś zanieczyszczenia, bakterie itp?

I Mice jaką zagęszczarką zagęszczałeś żwir, ile kg?

pzdr

----------

> Zamiast płukać żwir proponowałbym kupić go 20% więcej, zasypać w docelowe miejsce, zlać intensywnie wodą, drobna frakcja z nią spłynie zamulając kilka cm na dole złoża, a pozostawiając kilkadziesiąt cm powyżej przelotowe dla powietrza. Teraz tylko nieco zawibrować. Oczywiście zakładam że żwir ten nie jest zanieczyszczony cząstkami organicznymi.


Nie polecam tak robić.
Na prawdę nie da to żadnego efektu. Ilośc zanieczyszczeń na brudnych kamieniach jest bardzo duża. Sam to przerabiałem, więc wydaje mi się, że wiem co piszę.
Płukalem 80 ton kamieni, które były już wstepnie płukane w żwirowni (i wydawało się że są dość czyste). Jak sie polało wierzchnią wartwę tych kamieni (albo jak spadł duży deszcz, który "pomagał" w płukaniu) to wystarczyło odsłonić warstwę 10-15 cm by spotkać obrazek bardzo nieciekawy - ilośc i konsystencja brudu zatyka przestrzenie między kamieniami.

----------


## adam_mk

Myślisz o humusie?
Powinien być zdjęty odpowiednio wcześniej. Przed budową domu.
Generalnie - samo kiedyś zdechnie z braku pożywienia, jak wyczerpie to, które jest. Ale tam powinna być pospółka, piach, grunt rodzimy....
Przecież to ma być w wykopie. Skąd tam humus?
Jak się da, to bym wywalił. Jak nie, to jakoś to będzie....Chyba....
Takiego eksperymentu jeszcze nie spotkałem. Zwykle GWC się robi pod poziomem terenu i tam żyznego to już nie ma.
Adam M.

----------


## Mice

> A niech to kolejne pytanie zadane przez rodzinę negatywnie nastawioną do GWC i innych nowinek a ja nie wiedziałem co im powiedzieć i dołączam do pytania
> 
> pod żwirem, geowlókniną będę mial trochę czarnej ziemi (żyznej), czy może mieć to wplyw na jakieś zanieczyszczenia, bakterie itp?
> 
> I Mice jaką zagęszczarką zagęszczałeś żwir, ile kg?
> 
> pzdr


Co do ziemi odpowiedział Adam, a "żwiru" nie zagęszczałem. Jest grubszy pobeton nad nim, jakieś 18cm. Oczywiście skonsultowałem to z kierownikiem budowy, zagęszczać się nie dało bo to już były naprawdę spore kamienie, zwłaszcza te przy rurach. Inna też sprawa, że u mnie podbeton w kilku miejscach dochodzi do miejsc gdzie już kamieni nie było i tam leży na normalnym zagęszczonym żwirze (widać na fotkach).

----------


## j-j

> Myślisz o humusie?
> Powinien być zdjęty odpowiednio wcześniej. Przed budową domu.
> Generalnie - samo kiedyś zdechnie z braku pożywienia, jak wyczerpie to, które jest. Ale tam powinna być pospółka, piach, grunt rodzimy....
> Przecież to ma być w wykopie. Skąd tam humus?
> Jak się da, to bym wywalił. Jak nie, to jakoś to będzie....Chyba....
> Takiego eksperymentu jeszcze nie spotkałem. Zwykle GWC się robi pod poziomem terenu i tam żyznego to już nie ma.
> Adam M.


Wykopał mi wykop za głęboki i kiedy dosypywał ziemi to nie patrzył za bardzo co  i dosypał humusu  :sad: . cholerka.





> Napisał j-j
> 
> A niech to kolejne pytanie zadane przez rodzinę negatywnie nastawioną do GWC i innych nowinek a ja nie wiedziałem co im powiedzieć i dołączam do pytania
> 
> pod żwirem, geowlókniną będę mial trochę czarnej ziemi (żyznej), czy może mieć to wplyw na jakieś zanieczyszczenia, bakterie itp?
> 
> I Mice jaką zagęszczarką zagęszczałeś żwir, ile kg?
> 
> pzdr
> ...


dzieki, ja sie dowiadywalem dziś jeszcze i niby taki zwir (16-32) to taką 200-280 kg trzeba zagęszczać.

----------


## Mice

> Wykopał mi wykop za głęboki i kiedy dosypywał ziemi to nie patrzył za bardzo co  i dosypał humusu . cholerka.


nie wiem, czy nie powinieneś tego w takim razie zagęścić, bo to pod ciężarem żwiru i płyty może Ci opaść




> A niech to kolejne pytanie zadane przez rodzinę negatywnie nastawioną do GWC i innych nowinek a ja nie wiedziałem co im powiedzieć i dołączam do pytania


a, że tak zapytam, nie boisz się w ogóle robić GWC (jakiegokolwiek) przy tylu niewiadomych ? ja bym się "bał" nie potrafiąc tego pomysłu obronić  :Wink2: 




> dzieki, ja sie dowiadywalem dziś jeszcze i niby taki zwir (16-32) to taką 200-280 kg trzeba zagęszczać.


to jest już klamot, jak nie masz dużego kombi albo przyczepki to nie przewieziesz, no i ktoś to musi przenieść ...
Aha bo zapomniałem wcześniej, podbeton mam z B20   :Lol:

----------


## j-j

> Napisał j-j
> 
> Wykopał mi wykop za głęboki i kiedy dosypywał ziemi to nie patrzył za bardzo co  i dosypał humusu . cholerka.
> 
> 
> nie wiem, czy nie powinieneś tego w takim razie zagęścić, bo to pod ciężarem żwiru i płyty może Ci opaść
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zdecydowanie będę zagęszczał to co pod żwirem. musi być równo aby wyłożyć geowłókninę i na to zwir.

Nie boję się chyba już  :smile:  bo w zasadzie niewiadomych się pozbyłem jeśli chodzi o grubość żwiru, humusu sie pozbędę, dziś wytyczyłem plytę i zero budynku, wiem jak głęboko jeszcze dokopać, niestety koparkę znowu trzeba zawolać i niech sciągnie ten pozostały humus i zobaczy sie jak wyjdę z rzędną pod żwir.
Teraz widac już po wytyczeniu jak budynek będzie powierzchniowo wyglądał z zerem budynku i rodzinie się to już spodobalo bo coś widać  :smile:  więc do sypanie żwiru i GWC jakoś im się poprawie  :smile: , eh.

Wiem że 280 kg to ciężar, czym przywież to mam, rozładować jakoś trezba będzie.
Podbeton masz B20 to trzeba było dać zbrojenie i Twoje 18 cm miałbyś płytę  :wink: .

Jutro może zarzucę zdjęcie wykopu pod GWC i pod domek  :smile: .

W kosztach trochę te koparki mnie zaczynają tylko kosztować.

----------


## j-j

Adamie, jeszcze co do tego humusu, dziś mi koparka ostatecznie wykończyła wykop (dopiero ale cóż) i ta czarna ziemia jest trochę po prostu wymieszana ze zwyklym piaskiem, w jednym miejscu jest dość dużo tej czarnej ziemi, taki dół (on go zakopał właśnie czarną ziemią na początku)i nie da rady tego usunąć- za głęboko aby znowu to zasypywać piaskiem.
Ale czy można sypnąć np. 10 cm zwykłej pospółki na tą czarną ziemię, zagęścić i na to żwir, bedzie bez obaw (?), nic się nie wyżywi i urodzi  :smile: ?
Po prostu nie jestem w stanie usunąć tej czarnej ziemi a GWC na pewno będzie.

pzdr

----------


## coulignon

przeczytałem o GWC wodnym 1 i olsniło mnie: chce taki mieć! jedna tylko uwaga: nie zalewać tego borygiem! Borygo to glikol monoetylenowy a to jest trucizna. Problemu nie ma podczas normalnej pracy bo układ jest zamkniety. Ale gdyby, odpukać, kolektor gruntowy rozczelnił się i zatrulibyście wody gruntowe to już macie duuuży problem. Glikol propylenowy - w firmach handlujących surowcami chemicznymi jest po 5-6 zł netto/kg

Zaświtała mi pewna myśl przy GWC wodnym 1: mamy nagrzewnicę  lamelową po stronie nawiewu do budynku. A jeśl szarpniemy się i kupimy drugą i umiescimy ją po stronie powietrza wywiewanego z budynku? Obieg glikolu byłby taki:
1. Glikol ogrzany z GWC (8stc) płynie przez wymiennik po stronie wywiewnej, tam jest dogrzewany przez powietrze wywiewane do 20 stC (czyli chyba ten wymiennik nie musi być taki duży)
2 Przepływa do wymiennika po stronie nawiewnej i oddaje ciepło w powietrze wprowadzane do budynku.
3. Pakujemy to w ładną skrzynkę, dokładamy dwa wentylatory

Patrzymy na powastałe dzieło i uświadamiamy sobie że zbudowaliśmy rekuperator z opcją chłodzenia (klimatyzacji - brzmi ładniej) za około 5000 zł. I to chyba bardzo wydajny.

Krok nastepny: bierzemy sobie ofertę na tradycyjny,porównywalny system czyli centrala + rurowiec. Ja mam taką na odpowiednio 6,5 tys centrala + GWC rurowiec za 8500 zł. (dla wydajności 350m3)
Krok nastepny: zaoszczędzone 10 tys wydajemy na dowolny cel.
Krok następny: rozkoszujemy się rozpierającą nas dumą.


Czekam na krytykę albo idę zbijać skrzynke na mój wynalazek.  :big grin:

----------


## HenoK

> Zaświtała mi pewna myśl przy GWC wodnym 1: mamy nagrzewnicę  lamelową po stronie nawiewu do budynku. A jeśl szarpniemy się i kupimy drugą i umiescimy ją po stronie powietrza wywiewanego z budynku? Obieg glikolu byłby taki:
> 1. Glikol ogrzany z GWC (8stc) płynie przez wymiennik po stronie wywiewnej, tam jest dogrzewany przez powietrze wywiewane do 20 stC (czyli chyba ten wymiennik nie musi być taki duży)
> 2 Przepływa do wymiennika po stronie nawiewnej i oddaje ciepło w powietrze wprowadzane do budynku.
> 3. Pakujemy to w ładną skrzynkę, dokładamy dwa wentylatory


Jak już pisał bodajże Adam tego rodzaju rozwiązania stosuje się np. w szpitalach, gdy zależy nam na bezwzględnej separacji powietrza nawiewanego i wywiewanego. 

Glikol z GWC może będzie miał 8 st. C. Wywiewane powietrze ogrzeje go do temperatury np. 16 st. C. Taka temperatura glikolu w wymienniku nawiewnym ogrzeje powietrze nawiewane do temp. być może 12 st. C.
Założyłem tu spadek temperatury 4 st. C na każdym wymienniku. Czy taką różnicę uda się uzyskać?

Czy takie rozwiązanie będzie tańsze od centrali wentylacyjnej z wymiennikiem krzyżowym lub przeciwprądowym ?

----------


## adam_mk

Rozwiązanie bezwzględnie tańsze od dobrego reku.
Rozwiązanie jednak mniej sprawne.
O tych glikolach, niestety, wiem. Mówiąc "borygo" stale myślę o niezamarzającej cieczy o "przyzwoitych" parametrach. Tak jednak najlepiej się wszystkim kojarzy, co tam ma płynąć i że ma nie zamarzać, bo może mieć -8 i płynąć!
Pomysł z całą pewnością do zrealizowania. Zwłaszcza jak ciepło jest produkowane tanio.
Adam M.

j-j
Zrób tak, jak proponujesz. To dobry pomysł.
Lepszy, to zerwać wszystko i ze 2 lata czekać aż ziemia usiądzie...  :cry:  
Nic się nie powinno złego dziać. Tam są smętne dla takich procesów temperatury. Za niskie, bo tylko koło 10stC. No i nie jest tego dużo, jak piszesz.
A.M.

----------


## KrzysiekP

Mam obok domu (odległość od budynku około 10m) nieduży zbiornik wodny (tzw. stawik) 30mX30m, którego głębokość w max miejscu jest około 2.5-3 m.

Zdecydowałem się na rekuperacje i obecnie zastanawiam się czy warto wykorzystać ten zbiornik wodny jako GWC. 

Proszę o porady jaką wersję GWC można zastosować w moim przypadku.

Jeśli jest kilka wariantów to proszę o informacje jakie mogą być wady i zalety tych wersji.

Proszę też o informacje ile dla budynku około 200 m2 może mnie to GWC dodatkowo kosztować i po jakim czasie się to może zwrócić finansowo w porównaniu rekuperacji bez GWC.

Wiem, że bez GWC latem nie mam klimy, ale powiedzmy można to przeliczyć na Kwh pracy jakiegoś klimatyzatora w okresie letnim - 3 m.
Reszta to źródło ciepła w okresie 'zimnym' ...

Serdecznie proszę was o pomoc w odpowiedzi na pytanie i wasze porady.

----------


## adam_mk

Prawie że dobrze, ale - niedobrze!
Staw jest do kitu! Nie za bardzo tu pomoże. Nie wprost.

Zimą i latem przy dnie będzie "nie taka temperatura"
Zimą ze 4 i nigdy więcej! Latem i spore "naście". Bywa w upały pod 20stC.
Konwekcja tu bardzo bruździ.

Szkoda by go było zasypywać, ten stawik (chyba, że bardzo miesza - to materiał na ziemny akumulator wielkiej pojemności - jak znalazł!)
Po co on tam jest?
Karpie?
Adam M.

----------


## KrzysiekP

Stawik niestety musi zostać i nie mam zamiaru tej dziury zasypywać.
Szkoda, że do GWZ się nie przyda ;-(

No to w takim razie pozostaje mi GWC wg. wariantów, które opisane są w wątku.
Ciekawi mnie porównanie kosztów dodatkowych do reku i ich zwrot.

----------


## Mice

> No to w takim razie pozostaje mi GWC wg. wariantów, które opisane są w wątku.
> Ciekawi mnie porównanie kosztów dodatkowych do reku i ich zwrot.


Jakich kosztów "dodatkowych" i co tak bardzo za tym zwrotem biegasz ?
Instalacja w zależności od wykonania i koncepcji od 4k do 40k zapewne  :Lol: 
Po co Tobie reku i/lub GWC. Założenia potrzebne ...

----------


## KrzysiekP

Nie chodzi mi o decyzję dot. rekuperatrora, nad tym sie nie zastanawiam.

Rozmyślam nad praktycznym i ekonomicznym uzasadnieniem dot. dodania do reku GWC.

Powierzchnia domu około 200 m2, działka spora ze stawem więc jest gdzie rozłożyć GWC.

Cele ? :
1. zwiększenie efektywności rekuperatora zimą i dodatkowe oszczędności w porównaniu reku bez GWC. 
2. chłodzenie latem zamiast klimatyzacji
3. chciałbym uniknąć po jakimś czasie niemiłych zapachów powietrza z rur GWC 

Z tego względu zastanawiam się nad realnymi kosztami jakie muszę ponieść dodając do reku opcję GWC. Jaka może być dodatkowa oszczędność na ogrzewaniu latem w przypadku dodania do reku GWC.

----------


## adam_mk

Witaj
Myślałem, że ten aspekt jest jasny!
Rekuperator ogranicza straty ciepła (wentylacyjne). NICZEGO NIE OGRZEWA!!!
NIE GENERUJE CIEPŁA!
Jedyne, co robi - to sprawia, że to ciepło za które zapłaciłeś w 100% nie jest "wyrzucane" i tracone bezpowrotnie.

GWC JEST PIECEM ZIEMNYM! GENERUJE STRUMIEŃ CIEPŁA!
Ile? To zależy od tego, czym to ciepło jest pobierane.
W bardzo duże mrozy - do 50% ciepła potrzebnego może "dodać" GWC (dobrze zrobione).
Im bliżej 8stC na zewnątrz domu - tym "wkład" z GWC jest mniejszy!

To logiczne!
Adam M.

----------


## KrzysiekP

ok, to jasne co napisałes. Może się źle wyraziłem.

W praktyce przy średnich temperaturach dla centrum Polski ile można z tego pieca ciepła (GWC) pobrać dla domu o powierzchni 200 m2.
W celu osiągnięcia pewnego optimum pomiędzy inwestycją, a korzyściami z dodatkowej energii z 'pieca' GWC ile należy zainwestować w GWC np so rekuperatora Strok.

W jakiej technologii to wykonać (jak widać z wątku jest kilka technologii GWC) i ile trzeba na to wydać ?

----------


## Mice

> ok, to jasne co napisałes. Może się źle wyraziłem.
> 
> W praktyce przy średnich temperaturach dla centrum Polski ile można z tego pieca ciepła (GWC) pobrać dla domu o powierzchni 200 m2.
> W celu osiągnięcia pewnego optimum pomiędzy inwestycją, a korzyściami z dodatkowej energii z 'pieca' GWC ile należy zainwestować w GWC np so rekuperatora Strok.
> 
> W jakiej technologii to wykonać (jak widać z wątku jest kilka technologii GWC) i ile trzeba na to wydać ?


Skoro wątek czytałeś cały (i poboczne) to koszty są opisane. Rurowce od 300 pln  (1 przypadek  :Roll: ) do 10k, żwirowce dobre i duże to kilka tyś. zł. Wodne wydaje się tańsze od żwirowego ale może być gorzej z wydajnością (tutaj to już Adam musiałby się wypowiedzieć, ja się nie podejmuję).
Technologia zależy od warunków i założeń. Dlaczego od razu chcesz gotowych odpowiedzi ? Ludzie robią rurowca bo to, to i tamto, ze żwirowcem podobnie. Każda technologia ma swoje + i -. Większość ludzi planuje swoje "wynalazki" miesiącami ...

----------


## adam_mk

Chcesz to kupić?
Sprzedadzą Ci to, co "wciśnie " CI najbardziej "złotousty sprzedawca" za możliwie wysoką cenę. Taką, jaką mu się uda wyśrubować!
Chcesz to mieć?
Poczytaj, zrób analizę geotechniczną terenu, kup szpadel lub najmij koparkę i zacznij dowodzić tą robotą!
Będzie kosztowało tyle, za ile uda Ci się to postawić.

To teren, jego właściwości, determinują NAJTAŃSZY sposób wykonania GWC.
Jak się uprzesz, to WSZĘDZIE SZTUCZNIE WYTWORZYSZ WARUNKI dla wymarzonego typu. Tylko - za ile?

W praktyce, to można pobrać tyle, ile potrzeba (za niewielką opłatą - patrz pompa ciepła!)
Adam M.

----------


## Viszna

Witam!
Przeczytałem cały post i postanowiłem sam wykonać GWC, (przygotowuję sobie plany) i mam pytanie:
Do dyspozycji będę miał teren (ogród poza posadowieniem domu o wymiarach:
- szerokość działki: 21m
- długość od ściany fundamentu do końca działki: 20m
Czyli do dyspozycji na wykop mam teren o powierzchni prawie 400m kw. i teraz pytanie:
Jaki wybrać projekt GWC rurowego (rurowy dlatego, że są odpowiednie warunki ziemne)?

*wersja 1*
5 równoległych rur połączonych z prostopadłym doprowadzeniem i wylotem
zalety:
bardzo wolny przepływ powietrza przez rury -teoretycznie 5x wolniej niż przy pojedynczym, ale czy faktycznie powietrze będzie przelatywało przez WSZYSTKIE 5rur czy tylko przez 2 skrajne a środkowe prawie nie będą brały udziału w wymianie? 
wady:
wykop na 400m kw  :big grin: 

*wersja 2*
zmodyfikowana wersja 1 czyli zamiast połączenia prostopadłego jest połączenie pod kątem 45st co powinno zaowocować zmniejszeniem zawirowań na rozgałęzieniach i płynniejszym przepływem powietrza -i ten sam dylemat czy będą pracować wszystkie rury czy tylko skrajne?
zalety:
zmniejszenie oporów/zawirowań na rozgałęzieniach
wady:
wykop na 400m kw
"tylko" 3 rury czyli mniejszy przekrój i szybszy przepływ powietrza

*wersja 3*
typowy rurowiec
zalety:
mniejszy wykop -możliwość wykonania wąskiego długiego wykopu
wady:
konieczność wykonania 4 "zakrętów" (można je wykonać z kilku kształtek 45st dla złagodzenia łuku)

Z różnych opisów wynika, że rurowiec czym większy tym lepszy, czym wolniejszy przepływ powietrza tym większa efektywność i teraz dylemat jaki wariant wybrać?
Teoretycznie wersja 1 jest CHYBA najlepsza, gdyż ma połączenia równoległe, czyli najwolniejszy przepływ powietrza, ale czy Ktoś kto się zna na rozkładzie przepływu powietrza w takich układach mógłby mi coś na ten temat napisać?
Aczkolwiek może się okazać, że wykonując wersję 3 (najprostsza) przy tej długości będzie miała dokładnie taką samą efektywność i nie warto "kombinować" z jakimiś równoległymi układami.

Dane budynku:
- kubatura: ~516m 3
- powierzchnia użytkowa: ~125m kw

pozdrawiam
Piotr W.

----------


## adiz1

> W toku wielu dyskusji w wielu wątkach rozważaliśmy różne podejścia do problemu budowy GWC. Postanowiłem zebrać w jednym miejscu wnioski, bo może komuś się przyda taki przekrój potencjalnych możliwości realizacji tej funkcji do podjęcia decyzji – budować taki cud, czy nie...


Dość dokładnie omówiony został temat GWC Zwirowego i wodnego, a co z rurowym?
To chyba najpopularniejszy rodzaj Gruntowego Wymiennika Ciepła budowanwego   przy okazji instalacji domowych central nawiewno wywiewnych z odzyskiem ciepła. Na forum jest trochę wątków, ale brak konkretów i pewnego usystematyzawania tego tematu dla osób chcących samodzielnie we własnym zakresie coś takiego wybudować. Osobiście nie wiem jakich materiałów użyć (zauważyłem pełną dowolność w stosowaniu rur dostępnych na rynku, a pewnie nie jest to obojętne) i jak poradzić sobie z trudnościami na etapie wykonania.
Proszę Was więc o odświeżenie wątku.

----------


## listek

Ja tez zastanawiam sie nad GWC rurowym.
Myślę zrobić tak:
Z domku wychodzę rura fi 200 o dł.1m. Rozdzielam te rury pod katem 45 stopni na dwie rury po fi 160. Rury te są na głębokości ok 2m. Długość rur ok 15 m w odległości między sobą ok 1m. Przed studnia rury łącze ponownie w rurę fi 200. Przebijam sie przez ściankę studni ok 4 poniżej poziomu gruntu. Rury prowadzone są ze spadkiem w stronę studni.

Coś takiego (rysowane na szybko)



1.Co myślicie o takim rozwiązaniu?
2.Czy zwykłe rury pomarańczowe gładkie wystarczą?
3.Czy nie bedzie problemy z bakteryjkami  :smile: 

Dane:
kubatura ok 400 m^3
odłegłośc od studni do domku ok 20m
lustro wody w studni ok 7-8 m poniżej poziomu gruntu
grunt gliniasty, domek niepodpiwniczony

Z góry dzieki za zainteresowanie

----------


## Depi

Zgadzam się z *adiz1* Mam nawet wrażenie, że przez wielu prominentnych uczestników tych wątków taki zwykły rurowy jest "zbyt prosty i banalny", żeby się nim zajmować. Takie żwirowce, wodne (1,2 3 itd) to owszem, ale zwykły kawał rury zakopany w ziemi?  :wink:

----------


## adiz1

To w końcu jakie te rury?
Czy rezygnując z tych koszmarnie drogich "antybakteryjnych" jestem skazany na porażkę?

----------


## Depi

A czemu niby na porażkę? Jak się boisz, to pomyśl tak - zrobisz rurę ze spadkiem i możesz, jeśli coś bedzie Cię niepokoić, wlać tam raz na jakiś czas sublimatu. I pozamiatane. Myślę, że rury rehau nie są bardziej antybakteryjne  :Smile:

----------


## lukaszja

Ave! 

No to w takim razie, jaka rura byłaby:

1. wytrzymała
2. dobrze przewodziła ciepło
3. tania?

Może mamy na forum instalatorów wod-kan?
pozdr, luke

----------


## Depi

Rura betonowa?

----------


## lukaszja

Ave!

Depi, zerknij proszę na punkt 3 mojego pytanka...  :big grin: 

Sprawa faktycznie jest ważna, bo:
- zależy nam na dużej wymienia ciepła (powietrze w rurze - grunt) stąd warunkiem jest dobre przewodzenie ciepła przez materiał z którego wykonany będzie wymiennik,
- więc wydaje się, że ścianki rury powinny być cienkie *lub z b. dobrze przewodzącego materiału* 
- ale jednocześnie wytrzymałe mechanicznie
- i tanie!

I niech się nie okarze, że tak dobrze, to tylko w Erze...  :big grin: 
pozdrawiam, luke

----------


## Depi

Obawiam się, że tak dobrze to może być faktycznie tylko w ERZE  :Smile: 

Rura betonowa byłaby super a koszt.. Coż - może możnaby ją troche skrócić względem plastikowej, dzięki czemu koszt by nie wzrósł tak bardzo (mniej materiału, mniej kopania...). Mniejsze opory, wolniejszy przepływ... Nie wiem - tak głosno sobie myślę....

----------


## Mice

A dla mnie pytanie dnia coście się tak uparli na tego rurowca   :Lol:  

Rurowca można zrobić z rur Rehau, można zrobić z cienkościennego pcv, można z betonu tylko pierwsze pytanie : dlaczego rurowiec ?

----------


## frykow

> A dla mnie pytanie dnia coście się tak uparli na tego rurowca   
> 
> Rurowca można zrobić z rur Rehau, można zrobić z cienkościennego pcv, można z betonu tylko pierwsze pytanie : dlaczego rurowiec ?


Ja odpowiem za siebie - dlaczego długi czas myślałem tylko o rurowcu.

Bo inne mnie przerażały swoim skomplikowaniem. 

Ale w końcu poczytałem dokładniej, i robię żwirowca. Jest banalny  :smile:

----------


## Depi

Rurowiec bo to rozwiązanie proste i pewne - żadnych wód gruntowych, zalewania itp. 2 godziny pracy kopareczki (bo zasypać już można samemu), ułożyć rurki i po krzyku. Będzie działać może nie rewelacyjnie, ale na pewno, nie generuje zbyt dużych oporów. 

Żwirowiec to gigantyczne przedsięwzięcie logistyczno-wykonawcze, a korzyści wydają się nie do końca pewne. No i wypadałoby zrobić 2, aby dawać mu odpocząć...

Dlatego rurowy.

----------


## Mice

> Rurowiec bo to rozwiązanie proste i pewne - żadnych wód gruntowych, zalewania itp. 2 godziny pracy kopareczki (bo zasypać już można samemu), ułożyć rurki i po krzyku. Będzie działać może nie rewelacyjnie, ale na pewno, nie generuje zbyt dużych oporów. 
> 
> Żwirowiec to gigantyczne przedsięwzięcie logistyczno-wykonawcze, a korzyści wydają się nie do końca pewne. No i wypadałoby zrobić 2, aby dawać mu odpocząć...
> 
> Dlatego rurowy.


Przy całej budowie to pikuś a nie przedsiewzięcie  :Lol: 

Co do 2 żwirowców ... a rurowych to ile chcesz zrobić ? 4 ?
Żwirowiec daje opory większe od rurowego ? Skąd takie info ?

Podsumowując : wszystkie Twoje obawy/zarzuty są opisane w tym wątku, skoro ich nie przyjmujesz to ok, każdy ma swoje zdanie   :Wink2:

----------


## lukaszja

Mice!

Rurowiec na razie *rozważamy*. Czemu właśnie taki typ GWC?
Bo u mnie wody podskórne są/podchodzą bardzo wysoko (żwirowiec odpada - nie chcę mieć górki na działce) a z moimi manualnymi zdolnościami i koniecznością zamawiania/dobierania/montowania nagrzewnic np. z Juwentu to wodny1 Adama_mk jest z pewnością super pomysłem ale nie na moje siły!

Teraz ad rem - Rehau odpada z uwagi na cenę, może powiesz coś o cenowo przystępnych materiałach? Cienkościenne z pcv? Nie każ się prosić...  :big grin:

----------


## listek

Chopaki, moglibyście zerknąć na post wyżej. Co myślicie o takim rozwiązaniu?
Tez myślałem o żwirowcu (a koszt, itp) a żal nie wykorzystać istniejącej studni. Ze studnią powinien ładnie działać.
Natchnęło mnie na takie rozwiązanie po przeczytaniu tego wątku

http://forum.muratordom.pl/gruntowy-...epla,t5454.htm

Fajna dyskusja pomiędzy "taniaklima.pl" zwolennik żwirowca oraz "januszek" -  zwolennik rurowca, który został wykonany podobnie jak ja chcę (z wykorzystaniem studni)

----------


## Depi

*mpoplaw* Toć właśnie piszę, że rurowy tańszy. A taki z rury drenażowej to w ogóle po taniości.

*Mice* Może i przy budowie nie jest wielkie, ale dodawanie kolejnych robót i kolejnych kosztów jest zawsze minusem, a nie plusem rozwiązania, zgodzisz się chyba?

Co do 2 żwirowców to nie, ja chce rurowy zrobić 1. A żwirowca ponoć należałoby zrobić 2, aby regenerować złoże. Czy się mylę? I czemu miałbym 4 rurowe zrobić? Coś się pogubiłem...  :Smile: 

Takie jest ogólne zalecenie, że do żwirowego dodajemy nawet wentylator dodatkowy. Czytałem oczywiście także wyliczenia, że opór w żwirowcu wynoci 0, ale jakoś trudno mi taką prawdę przyswoić.

Wiem, że wszystko już opisane - po prostu przytaczam argumenty za rurowcem, które moim zdaniem są dość logiczne. Koszt, czas, skomplikowanie konstrukcji - to wszystko racjonalne argumenty. Są zalety żwirowca i każdy sobie musi zważyć jedno wobec drugiego. Nie ma "jednej słusznej opcji" moim zdaniem.

----------


## frykow

No tak, ale jeżeli już robić rurowca choćby ze zwykłych rur PCV (nie drenażowych), o zalecanym przekroju, to koszty się prawie zrównują.

----------


## Mice

> Mice!
> Teraz ad rem - Rehau odpada z uwagi na cenę, może powiesz coś o cenowo przystępnych materiałach? Cienkościenne z pcv? Nie każ się prosić...


mpoplaw zastosował rury od drenażu, niewiadomych w tym względzie jest sporo niestety ale przy takich kosztach można zaryzykować... cienkościenne PCV i owszem można ale w detalu to już super tanio nie wychodzi.




> Mice Może i przy budowie nie jest wielkie, ale dodawanie kolejnych robót i kolejnych kosztów jest zawsze minusem, a nie plusem rozwiązania, zgodzisz się chyba?


I tak i nie, bo jakbym tak patrzył to musiałbym się nie budować lub zlecić deweloperowi całość   :Roll:  
Skoro sam umiem tyle rzeczy zrobić to zakładam, że muszę poświęcić na to czas i się ciutkę wysilić żeby efekt był dobry




> Co do 2 żwirowców to nie, ja chce rurowy zrobić 1. A żwirowca ponoć należałoby zrobić 2, aby regenerować złoże. Czy się mylę? I czemu miałbym 4 rurowe zrobić? Coś się pogubiłem...


Chodzi o to, że rurowca chcesz robić 1 a żwirowce 2. Błąd w założeniach jest  :Lol:  Skoro uważasz, że rurowiec nie musi się regenerować to dlaczego żwirowiec musi ?




> Takie jest ogólne zalecenie, że do żwirowego dodajemy nawet wentylator dodatkowy. Czytałem oczywiście także wyliczenia, że opór w żwirowcu wynoci 0, ale jakoś trudno mi taką prawdę przyswoić.


Nie ma co przyswajać, widziałeś kiedyś akawrium ? Albo filtr żwirowy ? Przechodzi woda przez żwirek ? Przechodzi, więc dlaczego nie powietrze ... jeśli nie wierzysz temu co widzisz, to dołóż dobry wentylator który w razie zwiększenia oporów, sam zwiększy swoją wydajność i po sprawie




> Wiem, że wszystko już opisane - po prostu przytaczam argumenty za rurowcem, które moim zdaniem są dość logiczne. Koszt, czas, skomplikowanie konstrukcji - to wszystko racjonalne argumenty. Są zalety żwirowca i każdy sobie musi zważyć jedno wobec drugiego. Nie ma "jednej słusznej opcji" moim zdaniem.


I z tym się zgadzam w zupełności, każdy musi sam wybrać, nikt za nikogo decyzji nie podejmie. Ważne, żeby zdawać sobie sprawę z faktów i mierzyć siły na zamiary.

----------


## ZW

Kto wyjaśni ?

Nawiew powietrza do kominka, pomarańczowa rura kanalizacyjna 160mm, wejście przy ścianie (na zewnątrz), razem 3-4 m zakopane pod fundamentem.

Wydało mi się że leci z tego cieplejsze powietrze niż wskazuje termometr za oknem. Zmierzyłem i co się okazało:

temp. na wejściu 0, na wylocie +8
wejście -3, wylot +6

O efekcie GWC nie może być mowy bo rura nie przekracza 4m, podłoga zaizolowana starannie i grubo (12 cm), tak samo fundament. Powietrze dmucha jak z odkurzacza (no - prawie  :wink:  ) - gasi płomień zapalniczki.

Ile stopni może dodać kolejne 50m rury ?

pozdrawiam

----------


## adiz1

> A dla mnie pytanie dnia coście się tak uparli na tego rurowca   
> 
> Rurowca można zrobić z rur Rehau, można zrobić z cienkościennego pcv, można z betonu tylko pierwsze pytanie : dlaczego rurowiec ?


Bo tak naprawdę wydaje się być najprostrzym w wykonaniu (we własnym zakresie), stosunkowo mało kosztownym. Tymczasem wszyscy traktują sprawę  po łebkach. Niech wreszcie ktoś konkretnie odpowie, które rury dostępne na rynku będą się do tego nadawać, a których użycie bedzie watpliwe z racji odpowiedniego materiału. Autor tematu (adam_mk) milczy, a liczyłem że padną z jego ust  jakieś konkrety   :cry:

----------


## frykow

> Kto wyjaśni ?


Ee, pewnie mierzysz temp. wymieszanego powietrza z nadmuchu i wnętrza.

----------


## ZW

> Napisał ZW
> 
> Kto wyjaśni ?
> 
> 
> Ee, pewnie mierzysz temp. wymieszanego powietrza z nadmuchu i wnętrza.


Możliwe, ale mało prawdopodobne.

Wylot z podłogi jest zakończony tymaczasowo trójnikiem z PVC żeby coś  nie wpadło do dziury. Zatkany od góry folią, boku nie zatkałem z ciekawości - dla dodatkowej wentylacji.

Termometr umieściłem w odnodze bocznej tak żeby zbiorniczek znalazł się w osi rury "głównej". Nie wiem jak powietrze z wewnątrz domu mogłoby się mieszać, bo ciąg nadmuchu jest "a że hej". Pomiar ok pół godziny.

Wdmuchiwane powietrze jest cieplejsze także "w dotyku" niż powietrze nawiewane z okna, które na pewno miesza się od razu z ciepłym. To mnie właśnie zaintrygowało do pomiarów.

pozdrawiam

----------


## Kane66

ja sie wtrace dawno mnie nie bylo w tym temacie: czy osoby ktore zdecydowaly sie na GWC typu "wodny" (a wiec waz z np glikolem plus nagrzewnica) sa na etapie takim ze dysponuja praktycznymiwynikami i pomiarami ?

----------


## HenoK

> Kto wyjaśni ?
> 
> Nawiew powietrza do kominka, pomarańczowa rura kanalizacyjna 160mm, wejście przy ścianie (na zewnątrz), razem 3-4 m zakopane pod fundamentem.
> 
> Wydało mi się że leci z tego cieplejsze powietrze niż wskazuje termometr za oknem. Zmierzyłem i co się okazało:
> 
> temp. na wejściu 0, na wylocie +8
> wejście -3, wylot +6
> 
> ...


Rura o średnicy 160mm i długości 3-4m ma całkiem sporą powierzchnię wymiany z gruntem. Jeżeli przepuszczasz przez nią niewiele powietrza (do zgaszenia zapalniczki wiele nie potrzeba  :smile:  ), to otrzymujesz taki właśnie efekt jaki zmierzyłeś. 
Przepuść przez tę rurę np. 200m3 powietrza na godzinę i po godzinie, albo jeszcze lepiej po kilku godzinach, zmierz różnicę temperatury na obu końcach rury. 
Dopiero taki pomiar pozwoli ocenić wydajność cieplną tego uproszczonego GWC.

----------


## ZW

Pomiar z wczoraj: wejście +5 wyjście +9.

Czyli Twoja teoria HenoK wygląda na prawdziwą (odpadło mieszanie powietrza czy podgrzewanie mostkami w fundamencie). Na razie nie mam możliwości puścić wymuszonego nadmuchu.

Są z tego praktyczne wnioski:

1. Skrócenie długości GWC nie zmniejszy temperatury powietrza ale zyski będą możliwe w krótszym okresie - po prostu GWC "wyczerpie się" szybciej. Czy optimum na okres zimy to właśnie 50m ?

2. Źle poprowadzony (nieizolowany) kilkumetrowy odcinek rury przed wejściem do budynku skutecznie zniszczy zyski z pozostałych kilkudziesięciu m rury zakopanej prawidłowo.

Tak w ogóle to świetny wynalazek. Trochę nie dowierzałem w GWC jak w magnetyzery, ale po doświadczeniu wyżej jestem fanem.

pozdrawiam

----------


## lukaszja

Ave!




> Niech wreszcie ktoś konkretnie odpowie, które rury dostępne na rynku będą się do tego nadawać, a których użycie bedzie watpliwe z racji odpowiedniego materiału. Autor tematu (adam_mk) milczy, a liczyłem że padną z jego ust  jakieś konkrety


Nic tylko się podpisać i czekać na info!  :big grin:

----------


## adam_mk

"Autor tematu (adam_mk) milczy, a liczyłem że padną z jego ust jakieś konkrety "

Nie milczy! Mówi, sporo i głównie niecenzuralnie! Nawet w kilku językach!!!  :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:  

POTROIŁEM wartość mojej sierki!
Uszczelka pod głowicą, gałki układu kierowniczego, NAGRZEWNICZKA 2X!!!  :Evil:   :Evil:  No, i hamulce...  :Evil:  

Chyba już jestem mobilny (tak myślę od mniej więcej godziny).
Kupa ludzi zaczyna o mnie źle myśleć....  :cry:  


Rurowiec?
Rozważmy! Jakie grube rury? - Jakiekolwiek, jeżeli nie są układane na podjeździe dla TIRów. Mają wytrzymać napór gruntu. Rura jest bardzo wytrzymała. Chodzi o rozkład przykładanych z zewnątrz sił. Praktycznie - nie są polecane te szare o dużych średnicach (praktycznie , zresztą, nie występują ponad fi 110). Te pomarańczowe mają ściankę 4,7mm (wykonanie lekkie) do 7mm (wykonanie bardzo "mocne"). KAŻDA się nadaje, byle ją w dobrej cenie sprzedali....  :Lol:  

Jak układać? - ze spadem! Strona nieważna byle rozwiązać problem odprowadzenia skroplin. Układać na tyle głęboko, aby leżały w obszarze o względnie stałej całorocznej temperaturze (praktycznie około 2m ppt).
Ale.....
Jak układane w "bagnie" to można płycej. Spotkałem nawet na 1,2m ppt.
Co mogą? - Krótko - to dużo mogą! Potem KONIECZNA jest przerwa na regenerację.
CZEMU?
To proste! Przewodność gruntu zazwyczaj oscyluje około 2,5W/m2. Więc, jeżeli nie leżą wprost w wodzie, to gdy wyczerpią "ładunek" ciepła w swoim najbliższym otoczeniu - zaczyna się praca w czasie rzeczywistym. Można odebrać tyle, ile dopłynie z głębszych warstw! Właśnie dlatego rodzaj ścianki, jej własności przewodzenia ciepła, nie mają ŻADNEGO większego znaczenia! No! Ze styropianu to bym ich nie robił, a wszystkie inne "normalne" materiały, to opisałem.
Dlaczego więc dyskutuje się te o długości 40, 50, 60mb? - Bo takie oferują pracę ciągłą w warunkach ekstremalnych.
Zazwyczaj zachwyt wywołują już 4-5 metrowe odcinki zakopane płytko POD DOMEM! Tylko! Ich "pojemność cieplna" jest bardzo mizerna!

Zalety? Proste i oczywiste w swym działaniu (zaleta wątpliwa).
Pozornie - "zdrowsze" bo bez kontaktu "z ziemią".
Pozornie - łatwiejsze do wyczyszczenia. Pisano o wyciorach itp.
Tylko! PRZECZYTAŁ TU KTOŚ O FAKCIE CZYSZCZENIA TAKOWEGO?!
Trochę ich już jest! ILE BYŁO CZYSZCZONYCH?
A ZAJRZAŁ DO NICH KTOŚ BYLE KAMERKĄ Z OŚWIETLACZEM?!   :Lol:  

Nie spotkałem takich relacji, nie zetknąłem się z taką poza forum, nie czytałem... A WY?
A to koronny argument "ZA" wielu osób!

Wady?
Bardzo trudne do szczelnego wykonania! Przekonało się tu kilku układając takiego rurowca w wodzie!
Wlot jest "poza zasięgiem wzroku" (np. 50mb w linii prostej od domu) i jest kompletnie pozbawiony nadzoru! Łatwo tam co wrzucić czy napuścić skrycie czegoś!.... (mało bezpieczne).
To wymiennik PRZEPONOWY!!! WSZYSTKO co do niego wpadnie musi też wylecieć! (lub zostaje tam na wieki i się gromadzi!). Nie zastępuje filtra, jakim jest żwirowiec.
Jest z natury wilgotny i ciepły, oraz przestronny. Łatwo w nim o "mikre życie" o czym świadczą wykonania "antybakteryjne". Jak takie są - to znaczy, że bywają potrzebne! (w żwirowcach o tym nawet mowy nie ma).
Czyszczenie ich inaczej jak hektolitrami gwałtownie wlewanej i pompowanej wody, jest nie do wykonania w domowych warunkach.

Cena?
Bez żartów!!!
Dobrze wykonany i z "porządnych" materiałów i właściwej długości, zakopany na właściwej głębokości - może być bardzo drogi!!!

Potrzebną moc czerpiemy z walca gleby około 2m grubości leżącego wokół takiej zakopanej rury.
ILE MOCY możemy brać ciągle z jakich 5mb?
Ja uważam - że niewiele! Stanowczo ZA MAŁO!!!

Tyle tu dyskutowano o pompach ciepła! Prawie wszyscy budujący przez ten etap przechodzą!
GWC to nic innego jak DOLNE ŹRÓDŁO! Wykorzystujemy je "wprost". Bez transformowania potencjału na wyższe temperatury! Pomyślcie! JAKIE DUŻE powinno być dolne źródło do Waszego domu?
TAKI SAM "obszar" powinien mieć dobry rurowiec!

Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## adiz1

Nie liczyłem, że w kwestii "rurowca" popłynie z ust adama "sam miód", ale trochę jestem rozczarowany.....
Przynajmniej był szczery.  
To co, dać sobie z tym spokój?

----------


## arekk

Poczytać warto więc nie zaszkodzi zapoznać się z opiniami.

----------


## listek

> "
> Jest z natury wilgotny i ciepły, oraz przestronny. Łatwo w nim o "mikre życie" o czym świadczą wykonania "antybakteryjne". Jak takie są - to znaczy, że bywają potrzebne! (w żwirowcach o tym nawet mowy nie ma).
> Czyszczenie ich inaczej jak hektolitrami gwałtownie wlewanej i pompowanej wody, jest nie do wykonania w domowych warunkach.
> Pozdrawiam Adam M.


Witam.
Zerknij proszę na mój post powyżej. Jeśli jako czerpnie wykorzystam studnię to tez może pojawić się mikrożycie? W sumie temparatura będzie przez cały czas taka sama - tak mi sie wydaje  :Roll:  
Dzięki

----------


## adam_mk

Przemyśl, proszę temat i napisz - ile m3 powietrza tygodniowo chcesz przez tę studnię przepuścić?
Ja szacuję tak: około 150m3/1godz to daje na tydzień około 25200m3. To taki klocek 100 x 100 x 2,5m.
MNIE się wydaje, że w tej objętości jest tyle mikrego życia, że zawsze się trafi takie, dla którego TE warunki będą do zaakceptowania. Wtedy zabierze się do roboty! A to tylko JEDEN tydzień! A rok ma ich 52!

TAK! Uważam, że tam się jakieś mikre życie pojawi!
Wcale nie musi być od razu jakieś "zjadliwe" czy "mordercze" dla ludzi, ale będzie...
Adam M.

----------


## Mice

> Nie liczyłem, że w kwestii "rurowca" popłynie z ust adama "sam miód", ale trochę jestem rozczarowany.....
> Przynajmniej był szczery.  
> To co, dać sobie z tym spokój?


Adam wszędzie powtarza to samo o rurowcach więc nie wiem skąd rozczarowanie ... można się było tylko zastanawiać jak tym razem to napisze   :Lol:  

Jeśli chcesz robić rurowca to go rób, przecież nikt nie napisał, że jest zupełnie do d..y   :Roll:  
Kwestia tego, żebyś nie oczekiwał cudów od czegoś co ich robić nie potrafi i żebyś wiedział na co się decydujesz (tak plus jak i minusy).

----------


## listek

> Przemyśl, proszę temat i napisz - ile m3 powietrza tygodniowo chcesz przez tę studnię przepuścić?
> Ja szacuję tak: około 150m3/1godz to daje na tydzień około 25200m3. To taki klocek 100 x 100 x 2,5m.
> MNIE się wydaje, że w tej objętości jest tyle mikrego życia, że zawsze się trafi takie, dla którego TE warunki będą do zaakceptowania. Wtedy zabierze się do roboty! A to tylko JEDEN tydzień! A rok ma ich 52!
> 
> TAK! Uważam, że tam się jakieś mikre życie pojawi!
> Wcale nie musi być od razu jakieś "zjadliwe" czy "mordercze" dla ludzi, ale będzie...
> Adam M.


Dzięki.
Mniej więcej tyle powietrza ile piszesz. Przemysle jeszcze żwirowca
To w takim razie mam prosbę:
Przy zapotrzebowaniu ok 150m^3/h ile potrzeba tak mniej więcej żwirku? Przyjmijmy że praca 24h
Granulacja 30-60 mm wystarczy? 
Policzę ile to wyjdzie w $$$, ile zajmie powierzchni (może zmieszczę się fundamentach)
 :oops:

----------


## adam_mk

W fundamentach zmieścisz się z całą pewnością!
Relacje "wprost z życia wzięte" są takie, że do ciągłej pracy na góra 1/3 wydajności maksymalnej (np. 1kubatura/1godzinę) żwirowiec powinien mieć nie mniej niż 1/10 metrów sześciennych w stosunku do powierzchni domu "po podłogach".
Może zaplątałem...  :Roll:  
Dla domu 120m2 powinno być co najmniej 12m3. Wtedy dopiero zaczyna to mieć sens ekonomiczny i zaczynamy mówić o pracy ciągłej.
Oczywiście, KAŻDA wielkość daje tu zyski. Maleństwa wymagają pracy start-stopowej z czasem na regenerację złoża. Przewymiarować się go nie da!
Trzeba też pamiętać, że łatwiej w mrozy z niego "szarpnąć" jak w upały w niego "wcisnąć" to ciepełko. Dlatego też, jak myślisz o funkcji klimy - to przeymiaruj na tyle, na ile kieszeń pozwoli!
Ale, PRZEBÓG!!! 3 razy sprawdź co z wodą pod trawnikiem! Nie jest za dobrze jak okresowo byłby zatapiany wodą. Przeżyje, ale najwyższe wody to zimą (taką kiepską i mokrą jak teraz) , kiedy najbardziej jest potrzebny! 
Pozdrawiam Adam M.

Może "cuś" jeszcze...
Jakbyś tak sobie koniecznie chciał polepszyć, to można rozważyć solidne posypanie solą tego żwiru przy wlocie do złoża. Wiesz... Te jony, zapach morza...
Za pobyt w grotach solnych się płaci... słono...  :Roll: 
Granulacja bardzo dobra. Otoczaki.

----------


## listek

Z solą to dobry pomysł   :Lol:  
Wody niet, grunt mocno gliniasty.
Zoreintuje sie w cenach żwirku.
Acha jeszcze jedno: Gdzies czytałem, że trzeba nawilżać. Prawda to?
Na razie dzieki, CDN prędzej czy poźniej
 :Wink2:  
Dzieki

----------


## Mergiel

Witam
  Jnwestycja w żwirowca ze względu na koszt materiałów, robocizny lub rehabilitacji (jeżeli wykonujemy go sami) to znaczna kwota i często na kredyt, która w moim mniemaniu powinna się zwrócić, a sądzę, że przy tych kosztach energii to co najmniej 30lat. 
Czyli jest pytanie, jak długo taki żwirowiec może działać? 
Jeżeli działa jak filtr to czy kiedyś nie dojdzie w nim mimo wszystko do takiego nagromadzenia składników organicznych, że rozwinie się tam życie. Czy są jakieś obserwacje funkcjonowania tych urządzeń dłuższe niż istnieje Szanowne Forum?
 Szczególnie niepokoi mnie używanie żwirowca w lecie, gdy pompuje się do niego setki kubików ciepłego, wilgotnego i bogatego w pyłki, zarodniki, stawonogi i itp powietrza.

----------


## Mice

> Witam
>   Jnwestycja w żwirowca ze względu na koszt materiałów, robocizny lub rehabilitacji (jeżeli wykonujemy go sami) to znaczna kwota i często na kredyt, która w moim mniemaniu powinna się zwrócić, a sądzę, że przy tych kosztach energii to co najmniej 30lat. 
> Czyli jest pytanie, jak długo taki żwirowiec może działać? 
> Jeżeli działa jak filtr to czy kiedyś nie dojdzie w nim mimo wszystko do takiego nagromadzenia składników organicznych, że rozwinie się tam życie. Czy są jakieś obserwacje funkcjonowania tych urządzeń dłuższe niż istnieje Szanowne Forum?
>  Szczególnie niepokoi mnie używanie żwirowca w lecie, gdy pompuje się do niego setki kubików ciepłego, wilgotnego i bogatego w pyłki, zarodniki, stawonogi i itp powietrza.


Poczytaj sobie choćby tutaj odnośnie długości działania : http://www.klimatyzacja.org.pl/gwc_pytania.htm
Aha, co do rehabilitacji, żona mówi, że byłem tak samo sprawny przed wykonaniem GWC jak i po  :Lol:

----------


## Mergiel

I jeszcze jedno: nasuwa mi się porównanie żwirowca do jaskini, puki stała temperatura i wilgotność to spoko, może trwać setkami lat, ale jak już się wpuści turystów, wentyluje to zaczynają się problemy. Ostatnio odwiedzałem głęboką piwnicę w pewnym stuletnim domu, poza paroma deskami nic tam nie ma, a jednak nie było to powietrze, którym bym chciał oddychać. 
Sam obecnie jestem w rozterce co robić żwirowca, rurowca, czy nic. Najberdziej podobają mi się wodne, ale u mnie sucho do wody daleko.

----------


## Mergiel

Dzięki, poczytałem.
Tylko te ceny są u nas inne, 2000zł nie wystarczy na sam żwir, ale brzmi zachęcająco.
W takim razie zrobię żwirowca pod domem, ale sam płukac nie będę, to heroiczna praca.
Czy może być tłuczeń zamiast żwiru?
Pozdro.

----------


## adam_mk

Wychodzi mi, że przydałaby Ci się jaka wycieczka do GWC żwirowego i wsadzenie w niego nosa na moment...  :Roll:  
Solidny niuch może rozwiałby wiele obaw?  :Roll:  
Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

W zasadzie może być wszystko, co tam wrzucisz, ale...
Tłuczeń, kliniec, ma to do siebie, że z czasem się tak ułoży, że zamknie przestrzenie pomiędzy kamieniami i opory wzrosną bardzo poważnie. W wielu miejscach można poczytać gromy rzucane na "tych, co uważają, że GWC nie potrzebuje sporego dodatkowego wentylatora" (czyli np. na mnie!  :Lol:  ). Przy otoczakach NIGDY taki efekt nie wystąpi!
Jeszcze coś!
Wiele razy tu już stwierdzałem i teraz powtarzam! Otoczaki były już dobrze wypłukane ze wszystkiego, co mogłoby się w wodzie rozpuścić na długo, zanim zaprojektowano PIERWSZĄ piramidę! Są kompletnie jałowe!
Tłuczeń ze skały zasadowej w kwaśne środowisko przywieziony może dać nieoczekiwane efekty.
(Turoszów i okolice, buły kredowe np.!!!)
Tłucznia - nie polecam...
A żwir płukany bywa w betoniarniach...
Adam M.

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
A tak przy okazji!!  :Lol:  A jak u Ciebie z kurami?!  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Mergiel

Dzięki za pomoc.
Rozumiem, że rodzaj materiału skalnego odwzoruje się później na rachunki za prąd  :cry:  . 
Fundamenty dzielą mój dom na cztery przestrzenie, ale dwa żwirowce chyba wystarczą?
Powinien być chyba jakiś automat, który by to przełączał, np. co 12 godzin.
Pozdro.
Ps. Mój podpis to wyraz odpowiedzialności zawodowej pewnego cadyka, do którego zgłosił się hodowca kur.  :big grin:

----------


## Mice

> Dzięki za pomoc.
> Rozumiem, że rodzaj materiału skalnego odwzoruje się później na rachunki za prąd  . 
> Fundamenty dzielą mój dom na cztery przestrzenie, ale dwa żwirowce chyba wystarczą?
> Powinien być chyba jakiś automat, który by to przełączał, np. co 12 godzin.


Niekoniecznie, możesz traktować je jak jedno złoże. Szukaj w połowie 5 strony tego wątku, tam są fotki i opis.

----------


## adiz1

> ....
> To proste! Przewodność gruntu zazwyczaj oscyluje około 2,5W/m2. Więc, jeżeli nie leżą wprost w wodzie, to gdy wyczerpią "ładunek" ciepła w swoim najbliższym otoczeniu - zaczyna się praca w czasie rzeczywistym. Można odebrać tyle, ile dopłynie z głębszych warstw! Właśnie dlatego rodzaj ścianki, jej własności przewodzenia ciepła, nie mają ŻADNEGO większego znaczenia! No! Ze styropianu to bym ich nie robił, a wszystkie inne "normalne" materiały, to opisałem...


Jak to się ma z materiałem reklamowym firmy Rehau?
Czyżby "marketing"?
http://www.rehau.pl/files/Katalog_AW...o_342100PL.pdf

cyt. strona nr 8
"Optymalne rury z polipropylenu
o podwyższonej przewodności
cieplnej zapewniają bardzo
dobrą wymianę ciepła między
gruntem a zasysanym powietrzem
oraz gwarantują dzięki
temu wysoki stopień sprawności. Ze względu na działanie izolacyjne
zamkniętego powietrza
nie należy stosować rur z PVC
z rdzeniem spienionym i rur
dwuściennych strukturalnych."

Idąc tym tropem użycie popularnych "pomarańczowych" rur kanalizacyjnych (a  z tego wykonana jest większość amatorskich rurowych GWC) jest wyrzuceniem pieniędzy w błoto,( no, w ziemię) bo  materiał nie ten (PVC,  najczęściej spieniony - no chyba że te o ściance 5,9mm (2x droższe)  ).  Z tabeli "rehau" wynika, że właśnie te "szare" rury (PP) były by odpowiednie.

----------


## adam_mk

Każdy chce sprzedać!
Dodatkowo!
Nie napisali ANI JEDNEGO nieprawdziwego słowa!
Tylko PO CO połowa z tego, co dają? - BO JEST!

Z tym srebrem to brednie!
Srebro KOLOIDALNE jest rzeczywiście silnie bakteriobójcze. Tak samo złoto, ołów cyna, kadm. Generalnie - metale.
To dlaczego srebro?
No, bo te inne są zwykle tak reaktywne, że utleniłyby się te ich koloidy już po godzinie...
Więc nie srebro - tylko srebro rozdrobnione! Bardzo rozdrobnione.
Pokryte warstewką kurzu pomoże jak umarłemu... perfumy!

Co do rur dwuściennych - to oczywiste. A te inne?

Powiem tak - BĘDĄ NIECO MNIEJ OPTYMALNE! Uważam, że to "NIECO" jest nawet mierzalne (wykrywalne) - więc znowu prawda!
Liczyliśmy te szare fi 110.
Wychodzi, że 4 szt szarych to ciut lepiej jak 1 fi 200. Ale to już kanalizacja teletechniczna!  :Lol:  
Adam M.

----------


## dlugi rufus

Witam
Ja zrobiłem ze zwykłej pomarańczowej 200-setki.Nie pamiętam jaka grubość ścianki.Całość tak ok 50 m.Wygląda to mniej więcej tak:

Dom________3__3___3_
 .................\.....\.....\....\
 ..................\ 5m\ 5m\5m\5m
 ...................\.....\.....\.....\
 ....................\___\___\___\_____Czerpnia
PS.Rysunek mi się rozjeżdża,nie wiem jak narysować.

Trójniki chyba 45 stopni,spadek od domu do czerpni.

Używam od pażdziernika 2007.Nie prowadzę codziennych zapisków,ale temp.za Gwc  wyglądała tak:
-pażdziernik 9 stopni
-listopad     8 stopni
-grudzień ,styczeń  7  stopni
Cykl  12 godz włączone 12 godz wyłączone(jak mnie nie ma ) 
Wydajność 200 m3 /godz,okolice pół-wsch
podczas największych mrozów temp spadała do ok 6 stopni,

----------


## dlugi rufus

Miał być żwirowiec ,ale wody gruntowe podchodzą wiosną na 1,5 m.
Za nisko na gwc wodne ,za "wysoko?" na żwirowca( nie chciałem robić skarpy)

Otoczaki to fikcja w mojej okolicy ,ewentualnie płukany żwir ,ale podobno też nie jest idealny?.
Także policzyłem sobie transport i dałem sobie spokój z tym żwirem.Miałem pożyczoną koparkę ,kupiłem rurę i w dwa dni zakopałem .Całośc ok 1500 zł.

Jak będą glony to trudno,wyboru dużego nie miałem ,albo rurowiec ,albo nic.
Zrobiłem to jak najtańszym kosztem  żeby w razie coś za dużo nie stracić.Okazało się jednak ,że nie jest tak żle .Mam co prawda teren całkowicie piaszczysty,ale wydaje mi się ,że ratuje mnie trochę ta woda gruntowa (podchodzi pod samą rurę,a czasami niewielkie ilości przedostają się do czerpni ,która jest w najniższym punkcie ok 2,3)

Czy będzie w tych rurach jakies życie czas pokaże,jedyne co mogę zrobić to od czasu do czasu przepłukać wodą i wypompować z czerpni(wstawiłem trójnik od razu przy wejściu do domu i tam wlewam wodę i sprawdzam temp)

Z grubszego tak to wygląda ,może komuś się przyda  :Wink2:

----------


## adiz1

> ...
> Co do rur dwuściennych - to oczywiste.


Rozumiem, że te odradzasz. 
To jeszcze tylko jedno pytanie i idę kopać ten rów pod GWC  :wink: . 
Czy Twoim zdaniem rura PVC do kanalizacji zewnętrznej (pomarańczowa) o sciance litej ma na tyle lepsze parametry od tej od ścianki z rdzeniem spienionym, że warto przepłacić za nią prawie dwa razy?
W moim przypadku orientacyjny koszt materiałów miał by się jak 2000zł. do 1000 zł. To dla mnie spora różnica, ale jak trzeba będzie to w imię wyższych celów zrezygnuję z paru przyjemności.

----------


## listek

Witam.
Ja mam ok 450 m^3 (powierzchnia uzytkowa ok 140 m^2) kubatura i myśle dać ok 17 m^3 żwiru (więcęj mi sie w jednym nie zmieści, musiałyby być 2). 
- wymiary żwirowca 5,5x4,5x0,7
Czy wystarczy?
Dzieki

----------


## adam_mk

Na jedno oko - tak. Wychodzi więcej niż 14m3 (co jest ilością graniczną dla tej powierzchni/kubatury według najczęściej przyjmowanych szacunków wynikających z empirycznych podejść).

A co do rur...
Nie mam zdania. Dla mnie każda dobra, która się nie "sklapnie" pod naciskiem ziemi (poza, oczywiście, dwuściennymi) .
Adam M.

----------


## coulignon

Piękny PP z cienką scianką - ciut nie Rehau  :big grin:  tylko szkoda że max 110
http://www.profil.pila.pl/cennik.htm#skok_02

tutaj już jest 160
http://www.agrodren.rz.com.pl/pl/ruryk.php

Często jest podnoszony problem szczelności połączeń kielichowych. Czy to jest problem czy raczej szukanie dziury w całym?

----------


## WaldiM

Niestety jest problem, ze względu na długość, poskładać to do kupy i zrobić to szczelnie z kilkoma rurami na długości 30 m to duże wyzwanie

----------


## adam_mk

Rurowiec "swoje miejsce" ma tam, gdzie dość znacznie wahają się poziomy wód podziemnych. Część czasu leży sobie cicho w wodzie, i jak jest szczelny - to działa.
Jak nie jest szczelny, to zaczyna się napełniać tą wodą i robi kłopot.
Policzcie pojemność tego rozwiązania.
Załóżmy, że jest to walec 50mb o średnicy 200mm.
W niektórych przypadkach TYLE trzeba odpompować, a nawet nieco więcej (bo przecież stale napływa.
No i jeszcze jedno. Czasem bywa problem - co z "tym" zrobić! Wylać na trawnik?
Adam M.

----------


## CuoreRosso

Z innej beczki.

Czy firma Rehau ze swoimi "antybakeriami" to monopolista na polskim rynku w tym zagadnieniu. Jakoś nie mogę w to uwierzyć, że nie ma konkurencji... Bo chyba gospodarkę to my wolnorynkową mamy...?

----------


## adam_mk

Każdą da się "Zrehauować". Trudne by nie było...
Tylko komu się chce w to bawić...
Adam M.

----------


## listek

Co do żwirowca. Myśle go zrobic w ten sposób (reszta rzutów w poście o wentylacji mechanicznej)

4,4x5,6x0,7



Co Wy na to?

----------


## adam_mk

Jeżeli jesteś ABSOLUTNIE pewien, że woda nie będzie tam zaglądała - to dla mnie wygląda to naprawdę dobrze.
Prosto, elegancko, na etapie fundamentów...
ZERO zagrożenia zamuleniem przez wody roztopowe (co oczywiste).
Adam M.

----------


## listek

Dzisiaj specjalnie pogłebiłem dołek. Głebokośc jest ok 1,3m poniżej poziomu posadowienia żwirowca. Wody niet   :big grin: 


Acha zapomniałem o jednej rzeczy: jaki moga byc opory na tym żwirowcu ? Więcej jak 50 Pa?

----------


## Mice

> Dzisiaj specjalnie pogłebiłem dołek. Głebokośc jest ok 1,3m poniżej poziomu posadowienia żwirowca. Wody niet  
> 
> 
> Acha zapomniałem o jednej rzeczy: jaki moga byc opory na tym żwirowcu ? Więcej jak 50 Pa?


teoretycznie opory pomijalne, jak będzie w rzeczywistości zobaczymy   :Wink2:

----------


## listek

Jeszcze kilka pytanek:
1. Ściana fundamentowa wygląda tak (od zewnątrz):
-zarąbista glina
-folia (zwykła albo kubełkowa)
-klej-siatka-klej
-8cm EPS100
-2-3 razy dysperbit
-bloczek betonowy 12x24x38
-1-2dysperbit
 Czy od razu geowłóknina (jeśli tak to jaka, zwykła czy niezwykła  :Lol:  )?
-gruby żwir, rura (powietrze z zewnątrz), gruby żwir-cieńszy żwir-gruby żwir, rura (reku) gruby żwir- geowłóknina.

Zasadnicze pytanie: Czy pomiędzy geowłóknina a ścianą z dysperbitem ma być coś jeszcze?

Na razie to tyle   :big grin: 
Dzieki

----------


## Mice

> Jeszcze kilka pytanek:
> 1. Ściana fundamentowa wygląda tak (od zewnątrz):
> -zarąbista glina
> -folia (zwykła albo kubełkowa)
> -klej-siatka-klej
> -8cm EPS100
> -2-3 razy dysperbit
> -bloczek betonowy 12x24x38
> -1-2dysperbit
> ...


Geowłóknina normalna, taka jak do drenażu. 
Ja u siebie pomiędzy geowłóknina a ścianę fundamentową tam gdzie przylegały do siebie nic nie dawałem. Nawet jeśli dysperbit coś pozakleja to i tak woda ma spływać na dół a nie na boki, wiadrami lać tam nic nie będę  :Lol:

----------


## listek

Dzięki.
Tak sie tez zastanawiam czy dać jakieś sączki wodne czy nie. Mice z tego co pamiętam Ty nie dawałeś?
Jeśli dawać to jak to wykonać?

----------


## Mice

> Dzięki.
> Tak sie tez zastanawiam czy dać jakieś sączki wodne czy nie. Mice z tego co pamiętam Ty nie dawałeś?
> Jeśli dawać to jak to wykonać?


Możesz wziąść rurę PE (np. 32) i ponawiercać a następnie ułożyć płasko na kamieniach choćby w formie ślimaka, (chyba rury drenarskie też by się nadawały) , jak będziesz chciał "nawilżyć" złoże to otwierasz wodę i tyle. Można jakiś czujnik wilgotności podłączyć i elektrozawór.

----------


## listek

Acha, a ja myślałem że to tak przez cały czas  :oops:  
Chciałem, żeby powietrze było lepszej jakości. Mam obawy, czy nie bedzie zbyt przesuszone. Jak to jest przy żwirowcu  w lecie i zimie?

----------


## Mice

> Acha, a ja myślałem że to tak przez cały czas  
> Chciałem, żeby powietrze było lepszej jakości. Mam obawy, czy nie bedzie zbyt przesuszone. Jak to jest przy żwirowcu  w lecie i zimie?


Jest spora szansa na przesuszenie ale dlatego nawilżasz złoże albo stosujesz nawilżacze "miejscowe" czy też w samym rekuperatorze.

----------


## Pakt55

A ja mam pytanie o GWC rurowy. Planuję budowę GWC na wiosnę
Chodzi o to że dziś jak byłem na działce to lustro wody w studni (mam taką starą studnię na działce)jest na głębokości około 1-1,5 m. od poziomu gruntu. Co prawda ostatnio pora dość mokra, ale mimo wszystko mogę dedukować że mam dość wysoki poziom wód gruntowych.
Dom ma być posadowiony dość wysoko - ława na głębokości 1 m. Są więc 2 ewentualności wyprowadzenia rury z domu - albo pod ławą albo przez fudament ale to już zaledwie na głębokości około pół metra - więc za płytko.
Jakie jest najsensowniejsze rozwiązanie poprowadzenia rur przy takim wysokim poziomie wód (strzelam 1,5 m.) Za głęboko może przesiąkać woda i zalewać rurociąg... Za płytko nie ma sensu bo w przemarzającym gruncie...
Poradzicie???

----------


## Mergiel

Witam
Adam już prawie mnie przekonał do GWC żwirowy pod budynkiem ale mam jeszcze następujące wątpliwości  :Confused:  :
1.  grubość warstwy żwiru - czy nie wystarczy 30cm, przy założeniu powierzchni złoża 40mkw, planowana maksymalna wentylacja 500m3/h. Żwir pieruńsko drogi  :sad:  .
2.  hipotetyczny problem nieszczelnego szamba sąsiada, do szamba mu nie wejdę żeby sprawdzić   :Wink2:  . Generalnie skażenie wód gruntowych E. coli to jest powszechny problem  :Evil:  .

----------


## adam_mk

Pakt55
A jakby tak pod domem? W obrębie fundamentów? Byłoby dość wysoko dla tej wody...
Mergiel
Jest pewien problem....
Te opory złoża...
Jak grubość złoża jest rzędu 60 do 70cm, to opory PRAKTYCZNIE nie istnieją.
Wentylator MOŻE mieć z 50W i dawać te 500m3.
Jak zmniejszysz i to znacznie, grubość złoża, to zmniejszysz też jego "prześwit" a to wymusi większe wentylatory (mocowo) bo opory staną się widoczne, istotne w tym bilansie.
Da się? TAK! Kosztem zwiększenia napędu i podrożenia jego pracy dwukrotnie. (może i więcej).
Adam M.

----------


## Mergiel

Podrążę problem.
Może sie mylę ale czy nie jest tak, że opory zależą od powierzchni pola przekroju złoża?
Jeżeli będzie ono 0,3 głębokości x10m długości co daje 3mkw  co jest  równe 0,6x5m pola przekroju głębszego złoża, ale za to powierzchnia styku z gruntem większa przy tej samej objętości żwiru. Kiedyś podałeś, że przewiew przez złoże odbywa się przez 1-2% powierzchni przekroju złoża czyli w tym wypadku 0,03mkw co w przybliżeniu odpowiada rurze średnicy 200mm.
Czy wydajność złoża zależy bardziej od jego objętości? czy raczej pola powierzchni styku z gruntem?  ta różnica to również około 2,5kzł
Wiem, błądzę ale pytam.

----------


## adam_mk

Wydajność "uderzeniowa" - od objętości, co wynika z różnic gęstości kamienia i powietrza. Przy czym nie należy zaniedbywać faktu, ze ten kamień jest MOKRY.
Wydajność długo czasowa (dla pracy ciągłej) od powierzchni styku złoża z gruntem.
Opory zależą i od prędkości strugi (lepkość) i od "prześwitu".
No i teraz, najczęściej "na czuja", trzeba to sobie zoptymalizować do swoich potrzeb.
Adam M.

Przyjmij stałą "fi" jako stosunek podziałów. Natura to zrobiła miliony lat temu - i nadal działa!

----------


## Szarbia

Mam i ja pytane w sprawie GWC zwirowego w fundamentach.

Jak pozbc sie jakis skroplin?
Robic drenaz? Ale to przeciez "otworzy" uklad i powietrze bedzie zasysane ro reku z drenazu a nie z czerpni.
Jak cos przegapilem to przepraszam.

OT. Adam - to Ty Sierrafan jestes   :smile:

----------


## adam_mk

No, jestem...  :cry:   :Confused:   :Lol:  
Ostatnio podwoiłem wartość pojazdu...  :Evil:  

W GWC żwirowym powinna być geowłuknina pomiędzy złożem i "resztą świata".
Jeżeli nie jest to miejsca święte, to grawitacja rozwiązuje, a geowłóknina pomaga, problem nadmiaru wilgoci.

POD ZIEMIĄ ZAWSZE JEST WILGOĆ!!! DLATEGO TO PO PROSTU - DZIAŁA!!!
Tak ma być.

Wielokrotnie powtarzałem, że żyjemy w hydrosferze Ziemi. WSZYSTKO w niej jest związane z wodą i jej właściwościami. Jak nie fizycznymi to chemicznymi.
Nie wolno o tym zapominać, nawet jak tej wody wprost nie widać! Ona JEST! Stale!

Adam M.

----------


## Mergiel

Mnie dalej męczą pewne niejasności dotyczące żwirowego:
Badania np. sanepidu wykazują, że w wodzie podskórnej na poziomie której będzie GWC kwitnie życie, dalej woda w wielu wiejskich studniach nie nadaje się do picia z powodu skażenia E coli. To dlaczego żwirowiec miał by być jałowy? Dlaczego grzyb pięknie się rozrasta w wilgotnych piwnicach, a w żwirowcu szczególnie takim do którego pompujemy w lecie wilgotne przebogate w zarodniki i cieplutkie powietrze tego ma nie być. 
Na "forumbudowlanym" był  postawiony zarzut Taniej Klimie, że powoływała się na wyniki badań powietrza, które nie były nigdy wykonywane.
Dlaczego w rurze PCV grzyby mają rosnąć, a w żwirowcu nie?
Temperatura ta sama, wilgotność w lecie podobna, porowatość powierzchni w żwirowcu większa. Podobno ma temu zapobiec spłukiwanie przez wodę? Tylko czy faktycznie ta woda jest to uczynić z nierównej powierzchni żwiru?
Jeżeli nawet założymy, że życie rozwija się tylko w pierwszej części żwirowca, załóżmy, że na 1m  licząc wzdłuż przepływu strugi powietrza, to pytanie jest takie jak długa powinna być dalsza droga powietrza, aby się ono oczyściło np. z aflatoksyn. Czy ktoś to badał? Czy żwirowiec, który zaprezentował nam Adam miał aprobatę sanepidu lub PIH? 
Pozdro. Mergiel

----------


## adam_mk

A może tak:

Zbuduj taki, zbadaj, i   opisz!
Potem niech Ci jaki SENEPID raz na 3 lata bada i też opisz...
Będzie WSZYSTKO JASNE!
 :Roll:  
Zrobisz to dla nas?
OBIECUJESZ?

Adam M.

----------


## Mergiel

Oczywiście,
Zakładam konto i proszę o dobrowolne wpłaty.
Przede wszystkim byłaby to samowola budowlana, jak większość żwirowców i rurowców. Wymierzyli by karę i kazali rozebrać. 
Potrzebuję informacji i moja decyzja czy budować GWC i jaki, nie może zależeć od wiary w ....Adama.
Pozdro. Mergiel

----------


## adam_mk

Po pierwsze primo:
ZAKAZUJĘ CI wiary we mnie!
Po drugie primo!:
Wcale mnie nie obchodzi Twoje wyznanie!
Ale...
Żadne mi znane, z tych , które obecnie są wyznawane,  nie uznaje żyjącego za Boga! Czasy imperium Rzymskiego już przeminęły! Wtedy panujący (zazwyczaj)  był BOGIEM.

Ponieważ przywołujesz tu moje IMIĘ , łaskawie zezwalam CI na kwestę, która pozwoli Tobie zweryfikować podstawową wiedzę z zakresu fizyki, jaką głoszę!

Rozumiem, ze czytanie podręczników akademickich wykracza poza Twoją wytrzymałość. Analizowanie zawartych tam treści też. Poszukujesz "WŁASNEJ DROGI".
Pochwalam zamysł. Odmawiam sponsoringu.

A teraz jak ten chłop na tej roli....
O CO CIEBIE IDZIE!!!

ZAUWAŻ!!!
SKACZESZ NA MNIE!!!  Tego nie lubię!
Możemy dowolnie długo i na argumenty dyskutować swoje postawy, swoje myśli... Swoje dokonania ...
NIGDY nie mówię "że ktoś jest głupi, ma wszy , i nie ma mu KTO tego powiedzieć!!!"
Zwykle twierdzę, że nie do końca zgłębił problem, lub, że moje doświadczenie jest zbyt małe, aby jednoznacznie i ostatecznie coś stwierdzić!

Było!
 :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:  
Wiele razy było!
RECEPTA Z GWARANCJĄ ZA "FRIKO" POTRZEBNA?!!! Do tego NATYCHMIAST?!!!

Boję się, że tu nie ma...  :cry:  
My tu wszyscy staramy się bicz z piasku ukręcić, i żeby nie za drogo było...
Jednym idzie (i się chwalą) innym nie (i się żalą), ale wszyscy staramy się być jak ta jedna, wielka i różnobarwna rodzina, wiązana jednym wspólnym celem - tworzenia!

Mogę Ci dopomóc? Pisz gdzie masz problem!
Umiem - to powiem! Nie - to TEŻ powiem!

Co by nie było - Pozdrawiam 
Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

GDZIE, KIEDY i JAK w jakimkolwiek GWC wystąpią warunki tropikalne?

"Aflatoksyny - mykotoksyny wytwarzane przez grzyby z rodzaju Aspergillus, głównie A. flavus (kropidlak żółty) i A. parasiticus. Grzyby te występują na fistaszkach (orzechach ziemnych), zbożu, migdałach w wilgotnych rejonach tropikalnych."
(Wikipedia)

Nikt przy zdrowych zmysłach nie miesza żwiru z fistaszkami...  :cry:  
No, ja takich nie poznałem....

A jak zmiesza?... No, to mu SANEPID wykryje...
Od tego jest!
Adam M.

----------


## Mergiel

Na nikogo nie skaczę, bardzo Cię szanuję,  ale może odbieram Ci chleb  :sad:   rozsiewając ziarna wątpliwości, nie było to moim zamiarem.
Ale zobacz np. to http://www.wsp.krakow.pl/konspekt/11/zychowska.html to oczywiście skrajny przypadek, mniej skrajnych jest w necie multum. W mojej okolicy woda w studniach nie nadaje się do picia, jest bogata w fosforany i azotany oraz E. coli. Podobnie jest na większości terenów rolniczych,a teraz pytanie czy to nie ma wpływu na jakość powietrza w żwirowym GWC ?
Gdzieś napisałeś, że nawet przejściowe zalanie żwirowca przez wody gruntowe nie przeszkadza w jego użytkowaniu, czy aby na pewno?
Uważam po prostu, że bezkrytyczne stosowanie jakieś technologii bez znajomości jej wad i zagrożeń może być błędem. Uważam, że forum również służy do tego aby takie problemy wyjaśniać. Ktoś kto buduje taką instalację powinien wiedzieć co zyska ale i na co może się narazić. Do tej pory wszyscy skupiali się na zyskach i jeżeli na stratach to tylko finansowych.
Mam wrażenie, może błędne, że forumowicze (a było ich w tematach dotyczących rekuperacji i GWC kilku) mający inne zdanie w kwestii przydatności, opłacalności lub bezpieczeństwa stosowania tych instalacji byli traktowani na tych forach jak heretycy. Stąd moje nawiązanie do wiary.
Oczywiście nie oczekuję żadnych gwarancji, każdy robi to na własną odpowiedzialność, ale forum jest po to aby to przedyskutować. Dlatego cenię ludzi, którzy na forach prezentują poglądy odbiegające od obowiązujących. 
Pozdro. Mergiel

----------


## Mice

> Oczywiście,
> Zakładam konto i proszę o dobrowolne wpłaty.
> Przede wszystkim byłaby to samowola budowlana, jak większość żwirowców i rurowców. Wymierzyli by karę i kazali rozebrać. 
> Potrzebuję informacji i moja decyzja czy budować GWC i jaki, nie może zależeć od wiary w ....Adama.
> Pozdro. Mergiel


Pomijając akt wiary w Adama  :Lol:  to co ma do mojego GWC jakaś kontrola ?
Dlaczego nie mogę wymienić malutkich "kamyszków" które mam conajmniej 4m w głąb ziemi na takie większe ?

Wiem to będzie złośliwe ale się rozbawiłem : Adamie ja Tobie nie wierzę, co mówisz - sprawdzam, gniewasz się ?
 :Wink2:

----------


## adam_mk

Mice
Wcale się nie gniewam i Twoje postępowanie uznaję za wysoce odpowiedzialne!
Bardzo mnie cieszy, jak i Ty, własnymi drogami dochodzisz do podobnych wniosków!

Go do samego GWC

To jest GRUNTOWY WYMIENNIK CIEPŁA!!!
NIE - żwirowiec
NIE - rurowiec
NIE - wodny 1 czy 2

To sposób na pobranie niskotemperaturowego ciepełka w ścisłe określonych warunkach z najbliższego otoczenia domu!

WSZYSTKO zależy od uwarunkowań LOKALNYCH!
Wody roztopowe czy opadowe są wolne od biotoksyn i zanieczyszczeń tego rodzaju! Jak się zdarzą - to nic nie szkodzi! Jak występuje stale "wysoka woda" Lub jak często sie pojawia - to tylko rura i glikol!

Sama racja w stwierdzeniu, ze "bezkrytyczne stosowanie jakieś technologii bez znajomości jej wad i zagrożeń może być błędem."

DLATEGO stale podkreślam, ze należy zrozumieć CO i KIEDY i GDZIE się stawia. Z pełną świadomością CZEMU AKURAT TAK!
Żwirowiec może być zbawieniem , ale i przekleństwem!
MUSIMY świadomie takie decyzje podejmować!
Adam M.

----------


## Mergiel

Witam
Tak aby tylko uściślić: grzyby produkujące aflatoksyny i inne mykotoksyny żyją nie tylko w żywności ale praktycznie wszędzie gdzie jest wilgoć, równiez wilgoć. O ich izolacji ze ścian budynków w Polsce i powiązaniu ze zwiększonym zachorowaniem na choroby nowotworowe pisał już w latach sześćdziesiatych prof. Julian Aleksandrowicz. Z zatruciem drogą inhalacji kojarzy mi się jeszcze "klątwa Jagiellończyków". Coś kiedyś czytałem, że to promienie ultrafioletowe słońca w znacznym stopniu rozkładają mikotoksyny. Przyznaję jednak , że moja wiedza w tej dziedzinie nie jest zbyt duża. Tyle o Ciemnej Stronie Mocy.
Pozdrowienia Mergiel

----------


## coulignon

wracając na chwile do GWC glikolowego to Bartosz produkuje chłodnice wodne - można je zobaczyć na końcu tej ulotki: http://www.bartoszsklep.pl/_var/files/VENA%203.pdf

Muszę pościągać info ile kosztują i na jakie parametry sa obliczone.

----------


## @[email protected]

Przyklejam się  :wink: 
Dobrnąłem do końca i teraz kombinuję, o wynikach poinformuję

----------


## coulignon

> wracając na chwile do GWC glikolowego to Bartosz produkuje chłodnice wodne - można je zobaczyć na końcu tej ulotki: http://www.bartoszsklep.pl/_var/files/VENA%203.pdf
> 
> Muszę pościągać info ile kosztują i na jakie parametry sa obliczone.


cena 807 zł netto. Moc 2,6 kW, temp czynnika 6/12 stC. Wygląda na to że się nadaje do GWC Glikolowego.
Adamie, co myślisz?

----------


## adam_mk

Puszczone na maxa przysiądzie!
Tu trzeba by tak 4 do 5kW.
W 90% przypadków się sprawdzi. Te 2,6kW to granica, od której zaczyna mieć to sens (liczyłem i 3 wychodziło).
Adam M.

----------


## coulignon

w sprawie GWC jestem zagubiony jak dziecko we mgle... Nawet się zrymowało.
Grunt jest gliniasty i wysoki poziom wód gruntowych. Niezłe warunki na GWC przeponowe, żwirowiec nie da rady. I tak się motam pomiędzy rurowcem z PCV a GWC glikolowym.  GWC chciałbym zatrudnić do robienia zimna latem. W zimie tez się przyda, dom o kubaturze ok 350m3. Za cholere nie wiem na co się zdecydować. Minusem rurowca jest to że z czasem może stać się nieszczelny co co przy wysokim poziomie wody oznacza brak GWC. Glikolowy zuzywa dodatkową energię na pracę pompy. 
Kazdy ma jakąś wadę i zaletę. 

A tak pięknie i gładko mi szło z podejmowaniem decyzji.   :big grin:  Ta rodzi się w bólach.  :Confused:

----------


## adam_mk

Zrób bardzo wypaśne glikolowe.
Jak Ci się znudzi, to podepniesz mu pompę ciepła za grosze i będzie nowa zabawka.
To glikolowe to PC bez sprężarki i podnoszenia potencjału. Samo dolne źródło.
Daje te +5stC z mocą rzędu 3kW i przy koszcie 60W.
Policz COP. Mnie wychodzi 50.

Mała ta chałupina. Dobrze zrobione 350m3 to świeczką ogrzejesz.
Adam M.

----------


## coulignon

biedny jestem dlatego mała  :big grin:  

P160 od Lipińskich. Taki sam jak ich pasywny tylko styropianu troszku mniej. Obliczeniowa moc grzewcza to 3,5kW. Kilka świeczek - pogrzewaczy z Ikei powinno wystarczyć.   :big grin:   :big grin:  

Adamie, przypomnij jaką  moc mozna pozyskać z 1 metra przewodu PP zakopanego w ziemi? Gdzieś była taka informacja i to chyba od Ciebie. Ale szukam i nie mogę znaleźć.

----------


## adam_mk

Jak leży w wodzie to spokojne 30W/1mb
Jak potrzebujesz - to do 50W, ale krótko, bo ziemia w takim tempie z odleglejszych rejonów nie zapodaje.
Te 30W to do ciągłej pracy.
W ziemi tylko wilgotnej - spokojne 25W pracy ciągłej

W suchym piasku z trudem 20W.
Adam M.

W odwiertach bywa do 100W. Ale to w mocno głębokich.

----------


## coulignon

jakby nie liczył, 100 m rurki trzeba dać. Dzięki za info!

----------


## adam_mk

Daj 200 w odcinkach 2 x 100 odsunięte na 2m od siebie.
Daj tę cieńszą, fi 25 bo tania.

Będziesz miał "sztywny" sprzęg ze źródłem ciepła/chłodu.
Zwiększysz czas wymiany zmniejszając prędkość przepływu i zwiększając samą powierzchnię rury. Dolne źródło będzie czerpać energię z dwóch walców o metrowej średnicy i długości łącznej 200mb zamiast z połowy wspomnianej objętości gruntu.

Robota prawie taka sama (weź koparkę) a efekt zdecydowanie lepszy.
Tu przewymiarowanie jest tylko korzyścią.
Policz koszt - nie zabija!
Adam M.

Raz, na całe życie tej chałupy, to się robi!

----------


## coulignon

Kazdy odcinek ułożyć spiralnie? Czy lepiej równoleglić te 100 m?  Działka ma 43m długości - jest gdzie poszaleć....

----------


## adam_mk

Jak możesz, to wal na wprost, jak w pysk strzelił. Spiralki mają  mniejszą wydajność. Przenikają przecież mniejszą "kubaturę" gruntu. Zwoje, poniekąd, dublują się, a źródłem ciepła jest grunt.
Adam M.

----------


## coulignon

właśnie tak myślałem. Dzięki serdeczne. Jak tylko cos popełnię to wrzucę tutaj osobiste doświadczenia.

----------


## kszew

Czy mógłby ktoś opisać w skrócie zalety i wady zastosowania różnych rur do GWC wodny 1 (glikolowy). Które lepsze: PP czy PE (pomijając cenę)? 
pozdrawiam , kszew.

----------


## adam_mk

Pomijając cenę to już nie...  :Roll:  
No, może jeszcze dostępność...
Jak jedne na miejscu a po drugie trzeba by daleko zapychać...  :Lol:  
TAM nie ma problemu UV...
Adam M.

----------


## listek

Witam.
Pytanko.
Mam dostep do otoczaków o granulacji 50-250mm.
Czy nadaja sie do żwirowca?
Wymiary żwirowca i rysunki sa wczesniej. Wychodzi cos ok 16-17m^3.
Myślałem tymi wiekszymi obłozyć rury.
Czyli wlot powietrza 250>200>150>100>50<100<150<200<250<wylot
Jak nie to bede szukał mniejszej granulacji.

1.Co Wy na to?
2. Czy strata 50 Pa jest do przyjęcia?

Dzieki za odp

----------


## Mice

> Witam.
> Pytanko.
> Mam dostep do otoczaków o granulacji 50-250mm.
> Czy nadaja sie do żwirowca?
> Wymiary żwirowca i rysunki sa wczesniej. Wychodzi cos ok 16-17m^3.
> Myślałem tymi wiekszymi obłozyć rury.
> Czyli wlot powietrza 250>200>150>100>50<100<150<200<250<wylot
> Jak nie to bede szukał mniejszej granulacji.
> 
> ...


ad.1. myslisz, że tak się uda powybierać w sensownym czasie ? chcesz wybierać po jednym kamieniu z suwmiarką   :ohmy:  Te duże nie zapewnią sensownej wymiany ciepła, wg, mnie max. 100mm do obłożenia, a na złoże te 50mm to w miarę .... przyjmuje się 30-60

ad.2. strata na czym ? na takich "kamlotach" nie będzie oporów ...

----------


## listek

> Dzieki za odp


ad.1. myslisz, że tak się uda powybierać w sensownym czasie ? chcesz wybierać po jednym kamieniu z suwmiarką   :ohmy:  Te duże nie zapewnią sensownej wymiany ciepła, wg, mnie max. 100mm do obłożenia, a na złoże te 50mm to w miarę .... przyjmuje się 30-60
[/quote]

Na jedny z postów był opisany mniej więcej własnie taki zwirowiec.
http://forum.muratordom.pl/dom-ciepl...60908-1920.htm

Oczywiście nie bede mierzył, tylko najwiekszymi obłoże rury (rura fi 200 albo 250),
a poxniej mniejsze.

Ogólnie jest problem z kruszywem naturalnym o takiej granulacji (żwir), problemu nie ma jesli chcę zwykłe kruszywo (produkowane). Mam to kruszywo jeszcze wczesniej zobaczyc. Podobno tych 250 jest niewiele, wiecej średnich 50-150.

----------


## Mice

> Na jedny z postów był opisany mniej więcej własnie taki zwirowiec.
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/dom-ciepl...60908-1920.htm


To coś Ci umknęło, j-j obkładał dużymi, a resztę wrzuca 16-32 mm

----------


## listek

No to mam problem   :sad:  
Duże otoczaki (50-250) miłabym gotowe, wypłukane.
Moge mieć kopany zwir 0-63 mm, ale musiałbym go ręcznie przesiać  :ohmy:  
W przyszłym tygodniu przejade sie i zobacze.
Dzięki za odp

----------


## j-j

> No to mam problem   
> Duże otoczaki (50-250) miłabym gotowe, wypłukane.
> Moge mieć kopany zwir 0-63 mm, ale musiałbym go ręcznie przesiać  
> W przyszłym tygodniu przejade sie i zobacze.
> Dzięki za odp


Listek, a nie ma takiego 16-32 mm, w sumie to taki by nawet wystarczył i na takim straty byłyby też niewielkie. Ważne jest tylko aby faktycznie był to żwir 16-32 mm.
Co do 0-63 mm raczej bym nie brał, pytałeś ile w tym tych frakcji drobniejszych bo z tego co mi wiadomo, swego czasu pytałem gdy poszukiwałem, to jest dużo % tych drobnych (piasków).

Poza tym teraz chyba jest duże branie na żwir.
Ja dzisiaj wziąłem ostatnią turę dla siebie- 12 ton 16-32 mm i facet wyprosił o te 12 ton bo prawie wszystko czekalo już na odbiór. Do kopalni z której brał dla mnie za pierwszym razem, mówił że podjechały 4 tiry i szarpnęły cały płukany 16-32 mm , dlatego musiał prosić w innej kopalni.
W sumie wyszło na dobre bo dostalem teraz 12 ton żwiru 16-32 faktycznie dużo lepszego niż za pierwszym razem- bez takiego drobnego "namułu" (to z jego powodu, bo wpadałby do rur, zakupilem 50-150 mm), który musiałem spłukiwać wodą i na pewno trochę tego osiadło na dnia na geowłókninie, trochę też przez nią przeszlo i w grunt.
Jutro może zarzucę w temacie o pasywnych dalsze zdjęcia już z zakańczania.
Czujniki temp. też dziś zakupiłem  :smile: .

Co do takiej hierarchi układania kamieni jak napisałeś to przy takiej wielkości wg mnie nie ma to sensu, ja bym wszystko wymieszał jeśli już z tego bym robił.
A może weź te duże i dokup chociaż 8-16 mm i zmieszaj, hmm.

Z drugiej strony jeśli GWC nie masz pod budynkiem i o stabilność podłoża nie musisz się martwić to jeśli tych 50 mm z tego zakresu 50-250mm jest dużo to bym chyba zrobił tylko z tego dużego a jeśli jest dużo tych większych kamlotow to chyba zmieszałbym z np. 8-16 mm.

pzdr

----------


## listek

> Z drugiej strony jeśli GWC nie masz pod budynkiem i o stabilność podłoża nie musisz się martwić to jeśli tych 50 mm z tego zakresu 50-250mm jest dużo to bym chyba zrobił tylko z tego dużego a jeśli jest dużo tych większych kamlotow to chyba zmieszałbym z np. 8-16 mm.
> 
> pzdr


Sęk w tym, że GWC chcę umieścić w fundamencie, jest strone wcześniej projekt i obliczenia

----------


## coulignon

Dzisiaj rozmawaiałem ze znajomym który zbudował sobie 50 m rurowca fi 200 z rur PCV. Pierwsze co zrobił rurowiec zanim jeszcze zaczął pracować to zalał sie wodą i od jakiegos długiego czasu woda w nim stoi prawdopodbnie uszczelka nie wytrzymała a woda chyba jest wysoko. W związku z tym że GWC by mu się przydało a działka została zagospodarowana zastanawiam się czy nie warto by z tego rurowca zrobić GWC glikolowego:
1. kupic 100 m rury fi 25 z PE lub PP
2. złożyć na pół i pospinać uchwytami w taką drabinkę dł 50 m, szerokości >200
3. drabinkę przeciagnąć przez nidoszły rurowiec.
4. pilnować by w rurowcu zawsze była woda.
5. reszta jak w klasycznym GWC glikolowym.

Ja myślę że taka "reanimacja" ożywi "pacjenta". Co myślą inni?

----------


## Mice

> Dzisiaj rozmawaiałem ze znajomym który zbudował sobie 50 m rurowca fi 200 z rur PCV. Pierwsze co zrobił rurowiec zanim jeszcze zaczął pracować to zalał sie wodą i od jakiegos długiego czasu woda w nim stoi prawdopodbnie uszczelka nie wytrzymała a woda chyba jest wysoko. W związku z tym że GWC by mu się przydało a działka została zagospodarowana zastanawiam się czy nie warto by z tego rurowca zrobić GWC glikolowego:
> 1. kupic 100 m rury fi 25 z PE lub PP
> 2. złożyć na pół i pospinać uchwytami w taką drabinkę dł 50 m, szerokości >200
> 3. drabinkę przeciagnąć przez nidoszły rurowiec.
> 4. pilnować by w rurowcu zawsze była woda.
> 5. reszta jak w klasycznym GWC glikolowym.
> 
> Ja myślę że taka "reanimacja" ożywi "pacjenta". Co myślą inni?


Jakoś dziwny twór, może i będzie efekt ale skoro mu zalało tego rurowca to nie lepiej zrobić gwc wodne z prawdziwego zdarzenia ?
Będziesz miał gwc dwuprzeponowe  :Lol:  do tego 2 rury b.blisko siebie czyli sprawność jeszcze gorsza a i dbać o ilość wody musisz.

----------


## j-j

> Napisał j-j
> 
> Z drugiej strony jeśli GWC nie masz pod budynkiem i o stabilność podłoża nie musisz się martwić to jeśli tych 50 mm z tego zakresu 50-250mm jest dużo to bym chyba zrobił tylko z tego dużego a jeśli jest dużo tych większych kamlotow to chyba zmieszałbym z np. 8-16 mm.
> 
> pzdr
> 
> 
> Sęk w tym, że GWC chcę umieścić w fundamencie, jest strone wcześniej projekt i obliczenia


No to wg mnie tylko kamloty 50-250 mm to raczej nie jest za dobry pomysł. Musi podłoże być stabilne.
Ja bynajmniej na 100% bym mieszal z mniejszym. Zresztą masz podobną sytuację do mojej.

pzdr

----------


## listek

Moglibyście jeszcze zerknąć na to pytanko  :oops: 

Nie bardzo mam z kim pogadac o reku, a tym bardziej o GWC żwirowym. Mój kiero popatrzyła na mnie jak na wariata i zapytał czy chcę sobie grzyba wyhodować w tym GWC.
Z tego co czytałem grzyba nie bedzie.

Pozdro

----------


## tokas

A ja mam prośbę o pokazanie jak w stropie Teriva rozłożyć przewody. Bo za nic nie moge sobie tego wyobrazic jak to wygląda.

----------


## Mice

> Moglibyście jeszcze zerknąć na to pytanko 
> 
> Nie bardzo mam z kim pogadac o reku, a tym bardziej o GWC żwirowym. Mój kiero popatrzyła na mnie jak na wariata i zapytał czy chcę sobie grzyba wyhodować w tym GWC.
> Z tego co czytałem grzyba nie bedzie.
> 
> Pozdro


Ale niby co, wystarczy jak ktoś odpowie, że nie będzie czy oczekujesz czegoś więcej   :Wink2:  
Ja zakładam, że grzyba tam być nie powinno. Ma być w miarę sucho, bez światła i wietrznie, widziałeś kiedyś grzby w takim miejscu ?

----------


## Mice

> A ja mam prośbę o pokazanie jak w stropie Teriva rozłożyć przewody. Bo za nic nie moge sobie tego wyobrazic jak to wygląda.


Musiałbyś prowadzić w "kanałach" pustaków lub też w warstwie styropianu bądź wylewki. Jeśli potrzebujesz większej wydajności możesz prowadzić równolegle 2 przewody wentylacyjne i je połączyć na końcu z powrotem w jeden.

----------


## tokas

Jesli w Teriviw - to okrągłe przewody i mozolna praca przekładania
Jesli w wylewce na pietrze - to prostokatne przewody i gruba wylewka
Jesli nad sufitem podwieszanym - to obojetnie czy okragłe czy prostokatne, ale trzeba podnieść strop aby na parterze była optymalna wysokość

Dobrze rozumuję ?

----------


## Mice

> Jesli w Teriviw - to okrągłe przewody i mozolna praca przekładania
> Jesli w wylewce na pietrze - to prostokatne przewody i gruba wylewka
> Jesli nad sufitem podwieszanym - to obojetnie czy okragłe czy prostokatne, ale trzeba podnieść strop aby na parterze była optymalna wysokość
> 
> Dobrze rozumuję ?


mniej więcej   :Wink2:  
kanały prostokątne są różne więc ta wylewka nie musi być aż taka gruba i stropu tak bardzo podnosić nie trzeba.

----------


## listek

> Ja zakładam, że grzyba tam być nie powinno. Ma być w miarę sucho, bez światła i wietrznie, widziałeś kiedyś grzby w takim miejscu ?


No ja raczej na grzyby to do lasu   :Lol:  

Tak sie chciałem utwierdzic w przekonaniu, że tam go nie będzie.
Przejrzałem trochę postów i literatury i powinno byc ok.
Nie łatwo robic coś w czym popiera Cie tylko Żonka, a reszta patrzy jak na kosmitę  :sad:

----------


## tokas

A "przyklejenie" do sciany bocznej, potem po wew stronie dachu (między krokwiami w wełnie) i rozgałezienie nad sufitem na pietrze ?

----------


## Szarbia

Oto jakiego maila przyslal mi Pan Tomasz Brzeczkowki na temat GWC:




> Pozwoliłem sobie jeszcze raz do Pana napisać, dowiedziałem się dyskusji na forum muratora w sprawie GWC . Sam nie mogę nawet otworzyć forum - pełna blokada!
> Oto wyniki badań GWC w TESCO i mój komentaż z innego forum
> 
> >>>>Chciałbym nawiązać do bezsensowności stosowania żwirowych i długich (ponad 20 mb ) rurowych wymienników ciepła w domowych instalacjach wentylacyjnych! 
> Przebadano, przeliczono GWC w TESCO w Zdzieszowicach. 
> http://www.wentylacja.com.pl/projekt...ie.asp?ID=5976 
> 
> 20 000 m2/h i 20 kanałów 200mm po 35 m b + 500mm kanał zbiorczy czyli razem około 750 m dł. Oszczędności liczone ((przy 35st C latem i - 20 st zimą !!!)) to 11500zł!!! na ogrzewaniu i klimatyzacji. 
> Ponieważ domowe instalacje wentylacyjne zimą pracują na 100m3 /h a altem na 200-300m3/h czyli 100 razy mniej niż w TESCO to i 100 razy mniejszy GWC załatwi sprawę. 
> Dawanie bardziej rozbudowanych kolektorów to większe opory, większe zużycie energii, i krótsza żywotność wentylatorów, no i większe koszty. Nie dajmy się naciągać !!!<<<<


Wydaje mi sie, ze zaleznosc nie bedzie wprost liniowa (az 100 mniejszy GWC w domu jednorodzinnym o 100 razy mniejszej kubaturze) jednak przeprawadzone tak wyliczenia daja rzeczywiscie cos do myslenia.
Ja osobiscie zrezygnowalem z w ogole z GWC, glownie z powodow rodzinnych - kiedy mnie nie bedzie w domu to mniejsze prawdopodobienstwo, ze cos nawali.

----------


## Mice

> A "przyklejenie" do sciany bocznej, potem po wew stronie dachu (między krokwiami w wełnie) i rozgałezienie nad sufitem na pietrze ?


Nie do końca rozumiem, ale dobrze kombinujesz   :Lol:  
Ścianka boczna to kolankowa ? Jeśli tak to ja tak właśnie mam zaprojektowane, u znajomego też tak zrobiłem. Wygląda nieźle, jeśli tylko masz dużo ocieplenia w połaci dachu.

----------


## tokas

Tak kolankowa. Poprowadzenie np w narozniku. Wełna na poddaszu 15 miedzy krokwiami i na to kolejne 10 cm.
Jesli masz jakies fotki lub rysunki, schematy to byłbym wdzieczny za podzielenie sie wiedzą.

----------


## Mice

> Oto jakiego maila przyslal mi Pan Tomasz Brzeczkowki na temat GWC:


Pan TB jest ogólnie właścicielem dosyć oryginalnych pomysłów które próbuje z różnym skutkiem głosić na różnych forach o tej tematyce. 
Liniowa zależność nie jest oczywista, to jest dosyć złożony proces jednak wiele firm proponuje rurowce 60mb więc z jakiegoś powodu to robią.

----------


## Mice

> Tak kolankowa. Poprowadzenie np w narozniku. Wełna na poddaszu 15 miedzy krokwiami i na to kolejne 10 cm.
> Jesli masz jakies fotki lub rysunki, schematy to byłbym wdzieczny za podzielenie sie wiedzą.


Fotek nie robiłem, wszystko mam na kartkach jako szkice i bazgroły nie nadające się do publikacji albo w głowie  :Wink2:

----------


## tokas

Czy mozesz okreslić parametry techniczne uzytych elementów - rury , etc

----------


## Mice

> Czy mozesz okreslić parametry techniczne uzytych elementów - rury , etc


Rury flex, trójniki, przepustnice, obejmy skręcane - wszystko o średnicach od 100 do 200mm, wełna 50mm i 100mm, taśma klejąca, folia do pakowania z metra. Jakie parametry techniczne do tego podawać ?

----------


## artur11

Czesc Wszystkim
Moze komus sie przyda (mysle, ze tak):
http://www.traxelektronik.pl/pogoda/...es=9&wp=0&wk=0 

wybierzcie zakres czasowy a klikajac na glebokosc pomiaru dostajecie piekny wykres rozkladu temperatury w ziemi na roznych glebokosciach.

Dla mnie wniosek jest jeden - im glebiej tym lepiej, pisze o rurowcu, glikolowcu lub PC.
Stronka dosyc obszerna a danych hydro meteo jest sporo.

----------


## HenoK

> Czesc Wszystkim
> Moze komus sie przyda (mysle, ze tak):
> http://www.traxelektronik.pl/pogoda/...es=9&wp=0&wk=0 
> 
> wybierzcie zakres czasowy a klikajac na glebokosc pomiaru dostajecie piekny wykres rozkladu temperatury w ziemi na roznych glebokosciach.
> 
> Dla mnie wniosek jest jeden - im glebiej tym lepiej, pisze o rurowcu, glikolowcu lub PC.


Znacznie upraszczasz sprawę. Te wykresy dotyczą niczym nie zakłóconej temperatury gruntu. Każdy pobór ciepła z gruntu powoduje, że przestają mieć one sens. Na większej głębokości możesz oczywiscie początkowo korzystać z dobrodziejstwa wyższej temperatury, ale tylko do czasu wyczerpania ciepła tam zgromadzonego przez ostatnich kilka lat. Oczywiście mogą także trafić się odmienne warunki geologiczne (podłoże o dużej wodoprzepuszcalnosci - "podziemna rzeka", które powodują, że ciepło będzie tak cały czas dopływało, jednak w większości przypadków zbyt głęboko zakopany wymiennik gruntowy oprócz wyzszych kosztów inwestycyjnych może przynieść spore kłopoty - często po kilku latach, kiedy skończy się już gwarancja  :sad: .

----------


## artur11

HenoK
Ok - zgadza sie ze sa to niczym nie skalane temperatury - bez poboru czy oddawania ciepla, jednak widac z nich ze w okresach zimowych na glebokosci 1m temp spada do okolo 1C - a ciepelko jest ze slonca w lecie i z glebszych pokladow ziemi, przy sporym odbiorze w zimie wydaje mi sie ze glebiej znaczy lepiej skoro powietrze wychladza grunt a glebsze warstwy ziemi przekazuja go wyzej (oczywiscie bez przesady). Jesli sie uklada rure PE pod ziemia to co ma sie tam zepsuc ?. Wykluczam GWC rurowy caly czas rozwazam tu transport ciepla za pomaca plynu.

Ja mysle o 1,5 metra - wezownica do wodnego GWC i ewentualnie PC. 
A koszty - jak sie ma dobra koparke to 2m robi bez problemu. Robilem odwodnienie terenu taka gosienicowka 15tonowa i wykopala 3 rowy na 1,5 metra w ciagu 3 godzin. Okazalo sie ze woda w 2-ch wykopach plynie caly rok. Nawet w zimie. Idealne warunki na dolne zrodlo ciepelka. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## e_tomi

Witam

Gdzie w takim układzie umieścić GWC żwirowy, bo na rurowca to nie ma miejsca? 

zewnętrzna linia przerywana to granica działki. Woda nisko także można robić obok domu, choć mało miejsca, czy może w fundamentach garażu. Garaż będzie nieogrzewany i słabo ocieplony.

----------


## e_tomi

W przypadku umieszczenia żwirowca pod garażem jak ocieplić garaż? Fundament od wewnątrz, ale ile? 5-10 cm wystarczy? Od zewnątrz fundamentu też dawać? Czy ściany garażu też ocieplać? Czy tak powinno wyglądać złoże : od dołu geowłóknina, żwir 0,7 m, ponownie geowłóknina, styropian 10cm, posadzka garażu?

----------


## Libunia

Witam wszystkich   :Wink2:  
Tak sie przyglądam wszystkim postom i probóje coś wymyśleć dla siebie. Mianowicie mamy wysoką wodę gruntową oto dane:


i z tego co wyczytałam najlepiej by było wykonać GWC wodny1 ( chociaż dokładnie nie mogę zrozumieć jak to działa) natomiast mi jakoś tak przypodował się ten robiony w fundamencie. Dlatego może ktoś mi poradzi co na takie warunku będzie najlepsze? albo może ktoś ma jakiś schemacik tego wodnego1 do przeanalizowania?

----------


## Libunia

zapomniałam dodac przekrój

----------


## adam_mk

Libunia
Lada moment startuję do finalizowania takiego "wodnego 1".
To jest na zewnątrz. Zawsze można dodać.
Będą i fotki.
A jak to działa?
To jest dokładnie DOLNE ŹRÓDŁO POMPY CIEPŁA!

Daje to około +7stC i moc kilku kilowatów (grzewczą).
To (jak pewnie poczytałaś) rura zakopana w tej wodzie na jakieś prawie 2m ppt.
Do rury lejesz "borygo" (glikol etylenowy, właściwie roztwór), taki płyn niezamarzający. On grzeje się pod ziemią i nim ogrzewasz /chłodzisz powietrze wentylacyjne.
Twój wkład to napęd pompy (takiej jak od CO) z 60W.
Twój zysk to jakieś do 6kW.
Twój COP to około 6000/60=100

Załóż połowę zysku bo i warunki ekstremalnie Syberyjskie nie całą zimę trwają (popatrz sobie za okno!).
Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## coulignon

glikol PROPYLENOWY!!!!

Etylenowy jest trucizną i nie ryzykowałbym czerpania wody z pobliskich studni w razie awarii!!! Pompy ciepła też sa zalewane propylenowym.

----------


## adam_mk

O, ja gapa paskudna!  :oops:  

Oczywiście - ten eko!

Popier myliło mi się...  :Roll:  
Adam M.

----------


## frykow

Czy rurowiec w układzie Tichelmanna może mieć wiele wlotów (do każdej nitki osobno) zamiast jednego? Nie dostrzegam tutaj zagrożenia, ale pytam się bo nigdy jeszcze nie widziałem tego rozwiązania. Chociaż wtedy to już chyba nie będzie układ Tichelmanna, tylko jakiś zwyczajnie równoległy?

I druga sprawa - jak to jest z łączną długością rur w takim układzie? Czy musi ona w sumie wynosić tyle samo co przy klasycznym, pojedynczym rurowcu, czy też ze względu na wolniejszy przepływ powietrza w każdej nitce, łączna długość może być mniejsza? Konkretnie - robię 3 nitki, na razie mam położone 3x12m i zastanawiam się o ile jeszcze je przedłużyć..

----------


## frykow

No tak, widzę jednak jedną wadę rozwiązania z osobnymi wlotami: nierównomierny przepływ w rurach. Rura najbliższa centrali wentylacyjnej będzie miała ten przepływ największy, w kolejnych będzie co raz mniejszy. Różnice te będą rzędu kilku-kilkunastu procent.

----------


## listek

Ważą sie losy żwirka 
Pytanie może banalne, ale nie daje mi spokoju  :Confused:  

Powiedzcie mi czy pomiędzy ścianą od wewnątrz a żwirkiem należy dać dodatkowy styropian? Tak samo od góry (patrząc od dołu to zaraz na żwirku)?
Chodzi mi o to, czy za bardzo nie wychłodzę przestrzeni pod podłogą.

 Ściana fundamentowa wygląda tak (od zewnątrz):
-zarąbista glina
-folia (zwykła albo kubełkowa)
-klej-siatka-klej
-8cm EPS100
-2-3 razy dysperbit
-bloczek betonowy 12x24x38
-1-2dysperbit
*"ewentulanie w tym miejscu styro"*
-geowłóknina 
-gruby żwir, rura (powietrze z zewnątrz), gruby żwir-cieńszy żwir-gruby żwir, rura (reku) gruby żwir- geowłóknina. 

Dzięki

----------


## adiz1

Planuję samodzielnie wykonać GWC rurowy. W zasadzie we wszystkich publikacjach spotkałem się z zaleceniem aby przewidzieć odprowadzenie skroplin. 
Wygodnym rozwiązaniem wydaje się być syfon kulowy podłączony do kanalizacji, ale mam budynek niepodpiwniczony więc pozostaje wykonanie tzw studzienki. Problem w tym, że nie wiem ile tego kondensatu może pojawić się w rurach /jak to określić - w litrach na miesiąc?/ i tym samym jaką pojemność powinna mieć taka "studzienka". Czy wystarczy np kilkudziesięciocentymetrowy odcinek rury fi 200 wkopany poniżej lini ułożenia rur doprowadzających powietrze? Zakładam że nie będzie żadnych podtopień instalacji i jakakolwiek woda pojawiająca się w rurze  będzie tylko "z powietrza". 
Rozważam dwa rozwiązania takiej studzienki do skroplin:
http://img183.imageshack.us/img183/4840/gwckj2.png
Czy któreś jest od drugiego lepsze?[/b]

----------


## piwopijca

Moim amatorskim okiem widac ze rozwiazanie pierwsze jest tak jakby do bani.
Para skrapla sie przy roznicy temperatur. Na wlocie takich roznic nie bedzie (tak mi sie wydaje) a woda skroplona w dalszej czesci instalacji bedzie musiala splynac az do poczatku, czyli do czerpni. Drugi z tego powodu jest lepszym pomyslem bo z instalacj nie musi plynac przez cala dlugosc

Pzdr.

----------


## ravbc

> Moim amatorskim okiem widac ze rozwiazanie pierwsze jest tak jakby do bani.
> Para skrapla sie przy roznicy temperatur. Na wlocie takich roznic nie bedzie (tak mi sie wydaje) a woda skroplona w dalszej czesci instalacji bedzie musiala splynac az do poczatku, czyli do czerpni. Drugi z tego powodu jest lepszym pomyslem bo z instalacj nie musi plynac przez cala dlugosc


A ja bym powiedział coś dokładnie przeciwnego. Niech se ta woda płynie, może nieco ciepełka jeszcze z powietrza zabierze, bo wykraplanie może się zdarzyć tylko latem, tj. gdy powietrze zewnętrzne jest cieplejsze (a co za tym idzie wilgotniejsze) niż po przejściu przez GWC. Przeszkadza jej to coś, że se będzie płynąć przez całą rurę (oczywiście poza potrzebą dokładnego wykonania spadków)?
Gorzej, że studnia chłonna pod czerpnią wymaga dobrego zrobienia czerpni, żeby cokolwiek co tam wpadnie, w tej sudni nie urosło (zwłaszcza że latem będzie tam dość ciepło i nie całkiem ciemno).

----------


## listek

Czy do żwirowca wystarczy geowłóknina o gramaturze 125?
Teren gliniasty
Dzieki

----------


## j-j

> ciekawa sprawa, instalator od energetyki powiedział mi że ilekroć odkopują stare rury z kablami energetycznymi w środku to są one całkiem w środku zamulone, ciekawe jak to się ma GWC rurowego, wszak kanalizacja się nie zamula ale tam jest ustawiczny ruch wody ??


mpopłav, a od czego rurowiec miałby się zamulić?




Listek dla ilów i frakcji drobniutkich daje się grubą ok. 400 g/m2 bo jest niebezpieczeństwo zamulenia, dla gliny chyba dałbym grubszą też.

pzdr

----------


## nabial

Drogi Adamie, pewnie zapoznałeś sie z oferta firmy Dospel w sensie wymiennika ciepła łudząco podobnego do twojego rozwiązania GWC wodny1. jakie opinie na temat tego produktu - co z patentem - dostajesz tantiemy?
 :smile:

----------


## adam_mk

Nie raczyli podzielić się czymkolwiek.  :Roll:  
Ani kaską ani medalami...
Adam M.

----------


## Sylwia i Tomasz

Witam,

ja również jestem właśnie na etapie wykonywania "wodnego 1".

Zamówiłem wymiennik ciecz-powietrze z Dospela za 650 zł brutto. Martwią mnie jednak następujące rzeczy:

- maksymalna moc wymiennika, którą producent podaje na 2kW
- maksymalny strumień cieczy - tylko 300 dm3/h. Nie za mało??
- maksymalny strumień powietrza aż 1000 m3/h

Do tego uzyskałem informację od przedstawiciela Dospela, że WCP (wymiennik ciecz-powietrze) to ten sam produkt co wodna nagrzewnica kanałowa. Ok, ale przy dogrzewaniu powietrza wodą z instalacji c.o. podajemy mu wodę o wysokiej temperaturze. Czy aby ten wymiennik nie będzie za mały?? Kurcze kupiłem i chyba będę żałował  :smile: 

Przytoczę jeszcze jedną rzecz z instrukcji GWC Max z Dospela:




> Moduł GWC-MAX sterowany jest w zależności od temperatury powietrza zasilającego system wentylacji. Funkcję sterowania zapewnia moduł GWC-MAX ST1, który należy podłączyć zgonie ze schematem montażowym. Przełączanie trybu pracy modułu odbywa się automatycznie. Czynności obsługowe sprowadzono do minimum przez nastawę temperatury zatłaczania modułu GWC-MAX w trybie LATO i ZIMA. Standardowe ustawienie dla trybu LATO wynosi 26 °C, a dla trybu ZIMA -10 °C.





> W przypadku zastosowania w układzie wentylacji centrali wentylacyjnej Economic 120 zapotrzebowanie na moc moŜna oszacować na poziomie 1000 W, a dla centrali wentylacyjnej Economic 300 – 2000 W.


A co przy temp. 0 stopni nie będzie już wymiennik działał? Producent podaje również długość rury przy centrali Economic 120 ma to być 80m, a przy większej Economic 300 160 mb. (przy założeniu uzysku ciepła z gruntu 15-20 W/m2)

Co tym sądzicie? Czy czasem ta nagrzewnica nie będzie za słaba?

----------


## adam_mk

Dziwna jakaś, po parametrach patrząc...
Nagrzewnicę to ja kupuję u specjalistów od nagrzewnic.
Drożej, ale działa.
Kanałowe to może i dobre, ale do kanałów i zasilania +80stC
Daj fotkę tej części gdzie są wyprowadzone z niej rurki, kolanka...
Adam M.

----------


## Sylwia i Tomasz

http://www.torel.com.pl/gwcmax.pdf

http://dospel-comfort.com/dospel/ind...=50&Itemid=103

Kurcze jak się wstawia te linki??

----------


## ..::M:D::..

1

2

----------


## HenoK

> 1
> 
> 2


No to spróbuj podać link do tych artykułów (*Zasady doboru i techniczne aspekty rurowych GWC. Naturalne ciepło.*)
http://www.instalator.pl/archi/2007/mi2(102)/28.pdfhttp://www.instalator.pl/archi/2007/mi2(102)/29.pdf :Lol:

----------


## bonetka

to jest tu 
to jest tutaj
To dla Sylwii i Tomasza............
a tutaj mnóstwo art. o GWC 
GWC
Ten art .u góry  " Zasady doboru..."jest na pierwszej pozycji w GWC 
Szczególne pozdrowienia dla Pana Adama  :smile:

----------


## HenoK

> No to spróbuj podać link do tych artykułów (*Zasady doboru i techniczne aspekty rurowych GWC. Naturalne ciepło.*)
> http://www.instalator.pl/archi/2007/mi2(102)/28.pdfhttp://www.instalator.pl/archi/2007/mi2(102)/29.pdf





> to jest tu 
> to jest tutaj
> To dla Sylwii i Tomasza............
> a tutaj mnóstwo art. o GWC 
> GWC
> Ten art .u góry  " Zasady doboru..."jest na pierwszej pozycji w GWC 
> Szczególne pozdrowienia dla Pana Adama


Tak też można, ale podanie bezpośrednio linka wymaga pewnej sztuczki :
http://www.instalator.pl/archi/2007/mi2%28102%29/28.pdf
http://www.instalator.pl/archi/2007/mi2%28102%29/29.pdf

Po prostu nawiasy trzeba zastąpić przez ( - %28, ) - %29.

Jeżeli się tego nie zrobi to efekt jest kiepski  :sad:  :
http://www.instalator.pl/archi/2007/mi2(102)/28.pdf
http://www.instalator.pl/archi/2007/mi2(102)/29.pdf

Życzę owocnego linkowania   :Lol:  .

----------


## bonetka

Henoczku   :smile:  chciałam pokazać , że taki straszny gamoń nie jestem ....tej sztuczki szukałam do 2.30 ............a dzisiaj miałam szukać znowu ....kiepski ze mnie poszukiwacz  :Lol:

----------


## adam_mk

Witam
Pokazano moduł do wpięcia w kanał wentylacyjny.
Moduł obudowany, z króćcem. Dość estetyczny.
Nie bardzo widać co ma w środku.
Wymiennik lamelowy, z pewnością, tylko jak połączony? Pewnie poprawnie...
Tylko...
Podawana moc 2 kW to trochę mała.
Przepływ ciepła wywoływany jest przez różnicę temperatur mediów. Tu cieczy i powietrza.
Ten system pracuje z tym większa mocą, im zimniej jest na dworze (pomijam lato).
Jeżeli te 2kW to moc maksymalna, to jak dla mnie to jest to mało.
Im większa nagrzewnica (pole powierzchni), tym lepsze przekazywanie mocy. Im większe "okno" tym wolniejszy przepływ i dłuższy czas wymiany ciepła i mniejsze opory.
Może ona po prostu jest za mała?
80 x 50 x 40 to wymiary skrzynki.
Juwent policzył podobną w wymiarach, ale samą nagrzewnicę, dla takich parametrów. Skrzynka wtedy musiałaby być większa.

Coś mi się wydaje, że tu marketing odrobinę w technice miesza....

"To" jest ładne. Proporcjonalne. Pewnie też dlatego łatwiej da się sprzedać.
Jeżeli jednak już ktoś zadał sobie trud zakopania kupy rury i uszarpał się nad wykonaniem sprawnego źródła ciepła niskotemperaturowego, to względy estetyki instalacji tu stawiałbym na drugim miejscu.
Darłbym z tego ile się da. Każdy J energii to premia gratis. Mnie wszystko jedno, czy zawinięta w gazetę, w kopercie czy w eleganckim portfelu dostarczona.
No, jakoś powinno to wyglądać. Fakt. Ale dla mnie to problem drugiego rzędu.
Zawsze da się to zrobić na tyle estetycznie, że można popatrzeć na to bez bólu oka.
Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## HenoK

> Henoczku   chciałam pokazać , że taki straszny gamoń nie jestem ....tej sztuczki szukałam do 2.30 ............a dzisiaj miałam szukać znowu ....kiepski ze mnie poszukiwacz


Myślałem, że znalazłaś  :smile: .
Takie samo rozwiązanie tego problemu zastosowałem w poście :
http://forum.muratordom.pl/post2435305.htm#2435305  :Lol:  .

----------


## Sylwia i Tomasz

> Witam
> Pokazano moduł do wpięcia w kanał wentylacyjny.
> Moduł obudowany, z króćcem. Dość estetyczny.
> Nie bardzo widać co ma w środku.
> Wymiennik lamelowy, z pewnością, tylko jak połączony? Pewnie poprawnie...
> Tylko...
> Podawana moc 2 kW to trochę mała.
> Przepływ ciepła wywoływany jest przez różnicę temperatur mediów. Tu cieczy i powietrza.
> Ten system pracuje z tym większa mocą, im zimniej jest na dworze (pomijam lato).
> ...


Jutro będę miał tą nagrzewnicę w domu. Porobię fotki i wkleję na forum. A jeśli chodzi o wydajność: no trudno, już kupiłem, jak będzie lipa to za jakiś czas wymienię.

Wrócę jeszcze do tematu pompy w "wodnym 1". Wymiennik ciecz-powietrze najlepiej pasowało by mi umiejscowić na poddaszu, blisko rekuperatora. 2,80 m parter, 2,50 góra, no powiedzmy jakieś 6m w górze. Czy nie będę musiał przez to zastosować mocniejszej pompki? W sumie opadająca woda z tych 6m powinna "zassać" za sobą wodę, więc .. ?

----------


## adam_mk

:ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  
Wiesz, że praca po drodze "zamkniętej" w polu sił zachowawczych (pole grawitacyjne) wynosi ZERO?
Masę cieczy masz ruszyć z miejsca.
Wzniosem się nie przejmuj! Instalacja ma być szczelna...
Ale...
Ja takie "coś" planuję jako czerpnia powietrza i mocuję bezpośrednio na wlocie powietrza do domu...
Adam M.

----------


## Sylwia i Tomasz

> Wiesz, że praca po drodze "zamkniętej" w polu sił zachowawczych (pole grawitacyjne) wynosi ZERO?
> Masę cieczy masz ruszyć z miejsca.
> Wzniosem się nie przejmuj! Instalacja ma być szczelna...
> Ale...
> Ja takie "coś" planuję jako czerpnia powietrza i mocuję bezpośrednio na wlocie powietrza do domu...
> Adam M.



Teraz już wiem   :Lol:  To dobrze, bo tak będzie dla mnie ok. Tylko pobór mocy może mnie skłonić do umieszczenia tego wielkiego wymiennika w gospodarczym na parterze.

----------


## Sylwia i Tomasz

właśnie dostałem rekuperator i wymiennik ciecz-powietrze, a w zasadzie nagrzewnicę wodną. Gostek twierdzi że to ten sam produkt?? Coś mi się nie wydaje. 

Dane techniczne:
- wymiary: 476x396x316
- maksymalny strumień powietrza 400 m3/h
- maksymalna prędkość przepływu powietrza 4 m/s
- maksymalna prędkość przepływu cieczy 300 dm3/h
- lamelowy wymiennik ciepła ciecz/powietrze

Moc cieplna wg temperatury zasilania:
- 3,6kW przy 90/70 stopni
- 3,0 kW 80/60
- 2,4 kW przy 70/50
- 1,8 kW 60/40

Jakoś dla temperatury cieczy 5-10 stopni nic nie podają, więc nie bardzo wierzę, że ta nagrzewnica to to samo co ich produkt WCP.

----------


## Sylwia i Tomasz

ale numer, 20 minut siedziałem na telefonie z centralą Dospela. Przełączali mnie z działu do działu i nikt nie był w stanie mi odpowiedzieć na pytanie, czy ich produkt wymiennik ciecz-powietrze to to samo co nagrzewnica wodna kanałowa NW-1, którą otrzymałem. Co za firma ??    :Evil: 

No nic, jutro będę dalej próbował coś się dowiedzieć z tym wymiennikiem.

----------


## Sylwia i Tomasz

czwarty post z rzędu. No trudno   :big grin:  

mam znów pytanie. Okazuje się, że wymiennik ciecz-powietrze, to jest nagrzewnica kanałowa ale ta większa, nie ta co ja dostałem. Koszt tej nagrzewnicy jest 2500 tys brutto. Tak wymiarowo można powiedzieć, że jest dwa razy dłuższa. I teraz moje pytanie:

1. Czy wymienić tą moją mniejszą na tą droższą?
2. Czy może dokupić drugą i połączyć szeregowo. Koszt będzie o połowę mniejszy, ponieważ ta mniejsza kosztuje 650 zł brutto. Zamiast rury fi 32 zakopałbym fi 40 i rozdzielił na dwa tuż przy wymiennikach. Co Wy na to? Zda ten tańszy wariant egzamin?

----------


## HenoK

> czwarty post z rzędu. No trudno   
> 
> mam znów pytanie. Okazuje się, że wymiennik ciecz-powietrze, to jest nagrzewnica kanałowa ale ta większa, nie ta co ja dostałem. Koszt tej nagrzewnicy jest 2500 tys brutto. Tak wymiarowo można powiedzieć, że jest dwa razy dłuższa. I teraz moje pytanie:
> 
> 1. Czy wymienić tą moją mniejszą na tą droższą?
> 2. Czy może dokupić drugą i połączyć szeregowo. Koszt będzie o połowę mniejszy, ponieważ ta mniejsza kosztuje 650 zł brutto. Zamiast rury fi 32 zakopałbym fi 40 i rozdzielił na dwa tuż przy wymiennikach. Co Wy na to? Zda ten tańszy wariant egzamin?


Jakie parametry techniczne ma ten większy wymiennik (przepływ powietrza, przepływ cieczy, moc chłodnicza) ?
Dopiero takie informacje pozwolą odpowiedzieć na Twoje pytania.

----------


## Sylwia i Tomasz

Niestety do wymiennika ciecz powietrze mam tylko informacje ze strony producenta:

- długość 819 mm
- wysokość 494 mm
- szerokość 400 mm
- ciężar 21 kg
- średnica króćców przyłączeniowych dla kanałów powietrznych 200 mm
- maksymalny strumień powietrza 1000 m3/h
- maksymalna moc wymiennika 2 kW
- maksymalny spadek ciśnienia powietrza 35 Pa
- średnica króćców przyłączeniowych od strony cieczy ž cala
- maksymalny strumień medium 300 dm3/h
- maksymalny spadek ciśnienia medium 3 kPa

Może uda mi się załatwić od niego instrukcję, tam będzie pewnie podana moc w zależności od temperatury zasilania.

----------


## HenoK

> Niestety do wymiennika ciecz powietrze mam tylko informacje ze strony producenta:
> 
> - długość 819 mm
> - wysokość 494 mm
> - szerokość 400 mm
> - ciężar 21 kg
> - średnica króćców przyłączeniowych dla kanałów powietrznych 200 mm
> - maksymalny strumień powietrza 1000 m3/h
> - maksymalna moc wymiennika 2 kW
> ...


Macie podaną maksymalną moc wymiennika 2kW.
Z maksymalnego strumienia medium 0,3 m3/h wynika, że aby tę moc osiągnąć musielibyście glikol w wymienniku ogrzać o prawie 6st. C. Czy jest to realne ? 
Przy przepływie powietrza 1000 m3/h pewnie tak, ale czy taką będziecie mieli wydajność wentylacji ? 
Czy przewody wentylacyjne są przewidziane na taką wydajność ? 
Wydajność chłodniczą rzędu 2kW posiadają najmniejsze klimatyzatory zalecane dla powierzchni rzędu 20-30m2 (np. http://www.allegro.pl/item339536355_...pa_ciepla.html) Wy taką samą mocą chłodniczą chcecie ochłodzić cały dom  :Lol:  .

----------


## Sylwia i Tomasz

Wentylację mamy zaprojektowaną na 350 m3/h. Jeśli chodzi o chłodzenie, to wymiennik ten ma mieć tylko zadanie, wstępnie podgrzać powietrze w zimie i delikatnie schłodzić w lecie. Nie chodzi nam o chłodzenie powietrza jak w klimatyzatorze. Rurowy GWC też chłodzi z 28 do powiedzmy 20 stopni co już jest odczuwalne w domu przy dużych upałach.

----------


## HenoK

> Wentylację mamy zaprojektowaną na 350 m3/h.


Przy takim przepływie powietrza przez wymiennik możecie się spodziewać mocy chłodniczej rzędu 700W. No chyba, że wykonacie osobny odwód chłodzenia powietrza poza wentylacją (na zasadzie recyrkulacji powietrza - tak jak to się dzieje w klimatyzatorze).

----------


## Sylwia i Tomasz

> Przy takim przepływie powietrza przez wymiennik możecie się spodziewać mocy chłodniczej rzędu 700W.


A czy wraz ze spadkiem przepływu powietrza przez wymiennik nie będzie wzrastać jego wydajność? Przecież łatwiej jest ogrzać/ochłodzić 300 m3/h niż powiedzmy 1000 m3/h. Czy nie?

----------


## Piczman

Witam!

Wtrącę się do dyskusji ponieważ rozważam kupno WPC Dospel dla mojego domu.
Zapotrzebowanie obliczono na 240m3/h. Planowałem kupno wymiennika za 650zł o którym mowa powyżej ale nikt z firmy,która projektowała mi wentylację i rekuperator nie wspomniał że jest jakiś droższy i ten tańszy właśnie miał mieć sprawność do 2 KW!
Nawet na stronie Dospela jest pokazany tylko jeden więc sam już nie wiem .....  :Confused: 
Teraz się zastanawiam czy jest sens go kupić czy zamówić w Juvencie droższy ale dobrany obliczeniowo....
Dospel za bardzo mota według mnie .....

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Sylwia i Tomasz

> Planowałem kupno wymiennika za 650zł o którym mowa powyżej ale nikt z firmy,która projektowała mi wentylację i rekuperator nie wspomniał że jest jakiś droższy i ten tańszy właśnie miał mieć sprawność do 2 KW!
> Nawet na stronie Dospela jest pokazany tylko jeden więc sam już nie wiem ..... 
> Pozdrawiam!


No więc sprawa wygląda tak, że wina leży po stronie dospela. Na szkoleniach było przekazane, że WCP to to samo co nagrzewnica i dobiera się ją tak samo. Czyli mniejszą do mniejszego reku, większą do reku powyżej 400 m3/h. Ta mniejsza nagrzewnica za 650 zyla będzie niewystarczająco wydajna do naszych celów. Potrzebna większa. Do poniedziałku mam zdecydować czy wymieniam na tą droższą, czy nie.

Tak sobie myślę, pomóżcie Panowie i Panie  :big grin:  Może wystarczy dokupić drugą mniejszą i podłączyć szeregowo lub równolegle?

----------


## HenoK

> Napisał HenoK
> 
> Przy takim przepływie powietrza przez wymiennik możecie się spodziewać mocy chłodniczej rzędu 700W.
> 
> 
> A czy wraz ze spadkiem przepływu powietrza przez wymiennik nie będzie wzrastać jego wydajność? Przecież łatwiej jest ogrzać/ochłodzić 300 m3/h niż powiedzmy 1000 m3/h. Czy nie?


Nie ponieważ przy spadku przepływu zmienia się także charakter wymiany ciepła z turbulentnego (dającego większą sprawność wymiany ciepła) na laminarny.

----------


## Piczman

> Czyli mniejszą do mniejszego reku, większą do reku powyżej 400 m3/h


.... tylko ja mam najmniejszy Reku jaki mają w ofercie : DOSPEL 120 WATER   :Roll:

----------


## Sylwia i Tomasz

> Nie ponieważ przy spadku przepływu zmienia się także charakter wymiany ciepła z turbulentnego (dającego większą sprawność wymiany ciepła) na laminarny.


Czyli lepiej będzie ewentualnie dwa połączyć szeregowo, jeden za drugim, zachowując prędkość przepływu jak najbliżej maksymalnej, czyli dla tego małego wymiennika 400 m3/h tak?

----------


## gianti

Czy macie jakieś ciekawe linki przedstawiające (obrazowo) budowę GWC żwirowego? Przeczytałem tutaj sporo pożytecznych informacji a propo GWC żwirowego ale nie znalazłem rysunków przedstawiających sprawdzony schemat budowy.
dodatkowo pytanie jak prawidłowo zrobić to pod garażem (w obrębie przestrzeni garażu - czyli wewnątrz fundamentów garażu. 

garaż mam o powierzchni 50m2. więc na potrzeby 200m2 powierzchni domu bez problemu zmieszcze GWC żwirowe w obrębie garażu.

i kolejny dylemat czy czerpnię świeżego powietrza umieścić gdzieś w pernamentnym cieniu (wówczas w lato na starcie nie wchodzi do środka gwc bardzo rozgrzane powietrze), ale ma to swój minus zimą - kiedy to do GWC wchodzi powietrze zimniejsze (bowiem wlot nie jest wystawiony na dzialanie słońca)

----------


## adam_mk

Witaj
Linków Ci nie trzeba. Tu, na forum, są fotki z wykonywania takich GWC pod salonem, tarasem, garażem...
Wiele...
Co do dylematu...
ILE tego słoneczka masz zimą?
4 godziny dziennie?  :Confused:  
Bywają tygodnie bez słoneczka...
Adam M.

----------


## Tomasz Walczuk

Ja też miałem ten sam problem tutaj masz schemat budowy gwc 

http://www.wymiennikgruntowy.pl/wymi...rowy,pl,0.html

Pozdrawiam

----------


## adam_mk

Z jedną uwagą...
DOBRZE zaprojektowany i zrobiony żwirowiec NIE WYMAGA dodatkowego wentylatora (wspomagającego).
Wielokrotnie potwierdzone praktycznie!
Adam M.

----------


## gianti

dzięki za odpowiedź Adamie.

no to co do umiejscowienia mam sprawę jasną, ale niestety w sprawie umiejscowienia samego GWC (pod garażem) przeglądając strony trafiłem 
na taką stronę 

http://www.gwc.com.pl/zwirowy.html#a01

która dała znowu do myślenia i trudną decyzję do podjęcia.

a) czy faktycznie w obrębie garażu (wewnątrz fundamentow) - możliwe problemy w dalekiej przyszłości ze "spójnością" gruntu, fundamentów, itd.

b) czy faktycznie w związku ze "schowaniem" GWC wewnątrz fundamentu (izolacja) jest znacznie utrudniona regeneracja złoża

c) i przede wszystkim promieniotwórczy radon - czy faktycznie jego istnienie w żwirze może mieć jakikolwiek większy wpływ na zdrowie niż inne "cywilizacyjne" zagrożenia?

Wiem Adam że posiadasz ogromną wiedzę na te tematy i uważam że korzystając z Twoich rad uda się prawidlowo zrobić GWC, ale po przeczytaniu tekstu z powyższego linka, rodzi się parę pytań, na które odpowiedzi zdają się być dość istotne dla tematu

----------


## adam_mk

Sprzedali Ci już tego Rechaua?!!!  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  
 :Confused:  
O logice słyszałeś?
A na spacery już chodzisz samodzielnie?
Pociąg kiedyś widziałeś?
Po nasypie z kamieni jeździ! Szybko! Często ma i 100 wagonów towarowych!
Fakt! Kilka się wywróciło, ale nie przez to, że podkład pod torami był niestabilny!

Scyzoryk mi się sam otwiera, jak mi *ten* tekst pod oczy podsuwają!  :Evil:  

Wybacz, trochę mnie chyba ponosi!

Wiesz CO jest nośnikiem ciepła w takim żwirowcu?!
Wiesz Ty w ogóle co chcesz zbudować? Wiesz jak działa?
Niby to tylko kupa kamieni, ale....

A ten radon....
 :Evil:  
Poczytaj UWAŻNIE! http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radon
Google Ci z kompa powlokło?

Dobra! Spokojnie!
Rób te dziurę! Zaściel geowłukniną i zasyp otoczakami! Z dziurawymi rurami gdzie trzeba.
Zakładam, że lokalne wody podtrawnikowe masz co NAJWYŻEJ ze 3m ppt! I to stale!
I że nie budujesz się w takiej ciekawej dolince w Sudetach, której długo na mapie nie było, tej w której kamyczki dla Marii Curie zbierali!
Adam M.

Co za plaga jakaś?  :ohmy:   Gdzie się po tej sieci nie ruszę - boją się radonu!
Chyba naprawdę będę MUSIAŁ wkleić kilka fotek z pomiarów!
TEGO RADONU!!!
Adam M.

----------


## michalwdowski

Absolutnie popieram. 

Pracuje w Irlandii od 3,5 roku i tam fundamenty wypelniają wylącznie kamieniami. Jest tylko kwestia ich odpowiedniego zagęszczenia. Jak kiedys kolega zacząl robic podsypke pod chodnik z piasku to każdy sie patrzyć jak na glupka.

Generalnie gruby kamien a potem drobniejszy zmiaszany  z "jakby pylem po lupaniu kamieni" tzw. blinding. 

I tak wszedzie chodniki, podjazdy, parkingi.

----------


## IRENEUSZ KUBIK

witam
nareszcie przeczytałem całość   :smile:  
oj było tego trochę   :ohmy:  
i ciekawi mnie temat wodnego 1 jestem na etapie kopać czy nie kopać?
mam jeden dylemat czy w zimie przy -20 stopni po przejściu przez wymiennik lamelowy  powietrza (myślę o chłodnicy samochodowej) będzie dodatnia temperatura ?
podobnie latem +30 i po przejściu jaka będzie ??????
ma ktoś takie pomiary , może przynajmniej przypuszcza bo ja nie wiem jak to nawet teoretycznie policzyć .
chyba że to było już na forum i przeoczyłem bo tyle przeczytać to w oczach się trochę mieniło  :Roll:

----------


## adam_mk

Witaj
Podrzucę kilka spostrzeżeń, które może pomogą...

Jeżeli pod trawnikiem JEST woda, jeżeli jest stale i jest płytko, to jest tam wielki ocean niskotemperaturowego CIEPŁA. To ciepło ma temperaturę średnią 7-10stC.
Tyle doczytałeś.
Latem - jest to ZIMNO.
Zimą jest to CIEPŁO.

Im bardziej potrzeba, tym bardziej rośnie sprawność, skuteczność takiego (każdego, zresztą) GWC, bo rozwierają się widełki temperatur : optymalnej (20stC) i istniejącej (+33 lub -30stC). Rośnie gradient temperatur, który jest napędem przepływu ciepła.

Zakopanie czegokolwiek w warstwach ziemi mocno nawodnionych jest upierdliwe. Zakopanie głęboko (ze 2, 3, 4mppt) nawet niebezpieczne w wykonaniu. (było o tym nawet na tym forum!).
Zakopanie na głębokości 1,5 do 1,8mppt jest wykonalne i nawet proste, ale maszynowo. Koparką z wąską łychą. Koszt? - Tyle ile się wynegocjuje z "koparkowym".

Chłodnica samochodowa to pewien dobrze znany większości chłopców model!!!
Była liczona dla cieczy 82-86stC i temperatury otoczenia do 35stC.
TU MOŻE SIĘ NIE SPRAWDZIĆ!!!
Mała powierzchnia, krótki czas wymiany...
Potrzebny wymiennik SPECJALIZOWANY!!! (Dospel, jak czytam, ma z tym spory problem).
Juwent (na przykład) to robi i nawet nie kosztuje to tyle co nowy "merc"  :Lol:  

pomiary?

Można mierzyć. Można optymalizować. Wiele można, ale prawdopodobieństwo, że "złapie nas emerytura" w trakcie prac jest spore...  :cry:  

Ja odwołałem się do producenta posiadającego i praktykę wieloletnią, i zaplecze techniczne i OBR.

Zamówiłem przedmiot o zadanych parametrach pracy - i otrzymałem.

Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## IRENEUSZ KUBIK

jestem witam

tak tak z chłodnicą samochodową to adam m. masz rację ! 
to za mała powierzchnia na grubości ma przecież ok 4 cm.  jak by była grubsza kilka razy to kto wie ? 

apropo pomiarów to pytałem bo interesuje mnie sens tej inwestycji (chcę uzyskać temp po przejściu powietrza przynajmniej w okolicy 0 ) by powietrze wpadające do rekuperatora nie powodowało szronienia , zamarzania itp. (by mi to działało przy -20 na zewnątrz) i nie rozwaliło niczego. 
mam rekuperator dospela ale podzielam zdanie że to kiepska firma !!!!!!!!!

----------


## ppiszc

> Chłodnica samochodowa to pewien dobrze znany większości chłopców model!!!
> Była liczona dla cieczy 82-86stC i temperatury otoczenia do 35stC.
> TU MOŻE SIĘ NIE SPRAWDZIĆ!!!
> Mała powierzchnia, krótki czas wymiany...
> Potrzebny wymiennik SPECJALIZOWANY!!! (Dospel, jak czytam, ma z tym spory problem).
> Juwent (na przykład) to robi i nawet nie kosztuje to tyle co nowy "merc"


Witam,

A gdyby tak uzyc kilka chlodnic polaczonych szeregowo (np: 3-5 szt) - nowa chlodnica to ok 80-90zl/szt (no chyba ze ktos preferuje lepsze marki - np: Audi to wtedy musi wybulic co najmniej 120zl/szt - wtedy od razu mozna powiedziec ze wymiennik jest markowy   :Lol:  ).  Oczywiscie chlodnice trzeba by umiescic w jakiejs obudowie (pewnie ocieplonej i uszczelnionej).
Zakladam ze calosc instalacji jest podlaczona na zasadzie przeciwpradu tj. chlodnica w ktorej jest plyn o najnizszej temperaturze (ta na koncu lancucha) jest od strony czerpni, natomiast ta z plynem o najwyzszej temperaturze (pierwsza do ktorej wplywa plyn z kolektora poziomego) jest na wylocie powietrza do rekuperatora. Dodatkowo dodam ze preferowane sa chlodnice od samochodow z duzymi silnikami (taka chlodnica ma wieksza powierzchnie)
Co wy na to?

Pozdrawiam,
ppiszc

----------


## adam_mk

Star A25 ?
Tylko skąd?

Kupno dedykowanej nagrzewnicy nie zabija cenowo...

Jak dla mnie - szkoda zdrowia.
Adam M.

----------


## Tomasz Walczuk

Witam

Czy rury które są w żwirowcu są w jakiś sposób zasklepione?! 

Chodzi mi o te końcówki które znajdują się w złożu. 

Wiem że mają one liczne otwory do przepływu powietrza ale nie wiem czy końcówki są zamknięte.  :oops:  

Pozdrawiam Tomek

----------


## Mice

> Witam
> 
> Czy rury które są w żwirowcu są w jakiś sposób zasklepione?! 
> 
> Chodzi mi o te końcówki które znajdują się w złożu. 
> 
> Wiem że mają one liczne otwory do przepływu powietrza ale nie wiem czy końcówki są zamknięte.  
> 
> Pozdrawiam Tomek


Czymś trzeba je zabezpieczyć, żeby kamienie nie wpadły do środka. Poza tym, żeby powietrze wychodziło na boki otworami a nie na wprost też raczej warto zabezpieczyć.

----------


## Tomasz Walczuk

Dzięki Mice 

Powiedz jak się sprawdza twój żwirowiec, czy coś byś zmienił

----------


## Mice

> Dzięki Mice 
> 
> Powiedz jak się sprawdza twój żwirowiec, czy coś byś zmienił


Niestety wszystkie instalacje robię sam więc idzie woooolno i system jeszcze nie działa   :Confused:  Ale póki co nic bym nie zmienił   :Lol:

----------


## @[email protected]

> Dzięki Mice 
> 
> Powiedz jak się sprawdza twój żwirowiec, czy coś byś zmienił


Tomku, gdzie w naszych okolicach kupić stosowne otoczaki, interesowałeś się tematem?

Pozdrawiam
Adam

----------


## Tomasz Walczuk

@[email protected]

Niestety jeszcze nie wiem gdzie na razie finalizuję kredyt ale odezwę się na forum jak znajdę coś konkretnego.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## @[email protected]

liczę na Ciebie  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Witolo

witam

jakiej firmy i przekroju kupic rure do GWC wodnego 1-glikolowego (w postach pojawia sie fi 25 i fi 32) ?

Witolo

----------


## adam_mk

Jak masz gdzie zakopać - to zrównoleglij 2 (kilka) fi 25.
Spadają opory przepływu, prędkość, rośnie czas wymiany ciepła - jest lepiej.
Jak już nic się nie da - to kładź fi 32. Tyle ile się da.

To się liczy! 
Potrzebujesz tak z 6000W lub lepiej (bo lepiej nie zaszkodzi a latem pomaga). Przyjmij 30W na 1mb, podziel i zobacz ile masz miejsca, kasy i rób lub nie!

Rura najtańsza, niebieska, wodociągówa z metra.
Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## ppiszc

Witam,

Macie pomysl jak zrobic przepust tej sztywnej niebieskiej rury przez chudziak (i dalej przez nastepne warstwy podlogi)? 
Chodzi mi o to czy jakos izolowac rure, albo zrobic jakas mala studzienke? - jakos nie mam pomyslu.

Pzdr,
ppiszc

----------


## Mice

> Witam,
> 
> Macie pomysl jak zrobic przepust tej sztywnej niebieskiej rury przez chudziak (i dalej przez nastepne warstwy podlogi)? 
> Chodzi mi o to czy jakos izolowac rure, albo zrobic jakas mala studzienke? - jakos nie mam pomyslu.
> 
> Pzdr,
> ppiszc


Identycznie jak przyłącze wody   :Lol:  można nic nie robić, można zrobić tuleję z PCV, peszla czy czegoś innego.

----------


## tokas

Prosze o podpowiedź. Po wysłaniu zapytań, otrzymałem kilka ofert na rekuperator m in Bartosz, Brink, Storkair. Na co, na jakie parametry (lub inne)
zwracać uwagę przy decyzji o wyborze rekuperatora. Jako uzupełnienie bedzie GWC. Prosze o rady

----------


## adam_mk

Zrobić wywiad - który sąsiad "to" ma i za ile.
Jak tylko jeden - to wybrać tańszą ofertę, niż sąsiad zapłacił!  :Lol:  
Niech mu wątroba gnije!
Jak kilku - to NIE NAJTAŃSZĄ!  :Lol:   :Lol:  
Wtedy zgnije wątroba kilku ludziom!  :Lol:  

A jakby tak jeszcze pracowało to z "małymi decybelami..."
Jakby miało tak z 1 wymianę (kubaturę) na godzinę....
Jakby się prosto sterowało, bez robienia doktoratów z oprogramowania sterowników przemysłowych....
Jakby tak gwarantowali i serwisowali pogwarancyjnie...

Adam M.
 :Lol:

----------


## tokas

A gdybyś mógł tak wskazac - nie biorac pod uwage wyłacznie cene - ten jedyny, własciwy to który to byłby ( z lektury wiem ze sam zrobiłeś ) 
Bartosz Vena 3
Storkair G91-350
Renowent HR M

A moze coć innego

Z góry dziekuję

----------


## adam_mk

Jak to zrobię - to mnie stąd wykopią!  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
(ja je stale robię)
 :Lol:  

Wiesz już?  :Lol:  

A rzeczowo.
Nieco się różnią konstrukcją, oporami przepływu...
Mała walizka to mała powierzchnia i krótki czas wymiany.
Długa rura i dość ciasna, to spore opory i wentylator prądożerny.
Wydajność?
Dobrze by było połączyć ją z ciszą w możliwie szerokim zakresie pracy, a to oznacza wloty/wyloty o średnicach około fi200 (dla 500-600m3/godz).
Mniejsze wloty to głośniejsza praca przy takich wydajnościach...

Coś trzeba wybrać. Ciszej, taniej czy sprawniej...
Adam M.

----------


## Emer

Witam.
Przeczytałem, przemyślałem - i zdaje się, że teraz moja kolej. Planuję wykonanie GWC żwirowego w obrębie fundametów budynku.
Buduję dom z poddaszem użytkowym, kubatura ok. 580mł. Grunt ilasto-gliniasty, woda gruntowa głęboko, w okolicy 10m. W fundamentach mam komorę o wymiarach mniej więcej 6,7x7,9 m, co przy warstwie 0,7m daje  ok. 37mł kamienia. W przeliczeniu na tony, to jakieś 55-59t w zależności od frakcji.
Powierzchnia domu to 225m˛, czyli absolutne minimum to 23mł GWC. Fajnie, będzie zapas. Da radę pracować ciągle, bez regeneracji?
Poszukiwania otoczaków poszły tak sobie, mogę mieć albo frakcję 16-32 po 45zł/t (nie widziałem) albo 16-60 za 55zł/t (widziałem, czyściutkie).
I teraz kilka pytań.
Która frakcja będzie lepsza? Druga sprawa - buduję z silikatów, więc nie chcę sobie zafundować potężnego mostka ściana/fundament. Do jego zlikwidowania mogę wykorzystać patent z zasypywaniem bloczków perlitem, ale czy nie byłoby sensowne ocieplenie fundamentów od wewnątrz komory GWC? Tyle, że z tego co widziałem na zdjęciach, to chyba nikt tak nie robił...
I tu docieramy do trzeciej sprawy: nie obawiacie się przemrażania fundametów przynajmniej na pierwszych metrach GWC? Przecież tam będzie trafiać masa zimnego powietrza.   :Confused:

----------


## adam_mk

No, fakt! Będzie!
Policzmy to....
Piszesz o około 60 tonach głazów. Przy "normalnej" wentylacji trzeba się liczyć z około 150-200m3 na godzinę.
Stosunek mas głazów i powietrza będzie więc około:
200 (kg)/60 000(kg) = 3,3 e-4 
W "ludzkim" zapisie to jest 1/300 lub 0,003

I teraz już chyba widać, dlaczego "to" ma być zbudowane akurat "tak".
Problemów nie powinno być.
Adam M.

----------


## Tomasz Walczuk

Może ktoś z was może plecić firmę instalacyjną.

Będę bardzo wdzięczny 

Dziękuje z góry.

Pozdrawiam Tomek

----------


## Emer

> No, fakt! Będzie!
> Policzmy to....
> Piszesz o około 60 tonach głazów. Przy "normalnej" wentylacji trzeba się liczyć z około 150-200m3 na godzinę.
> Stosunek mas głazów i powietrza będzie więc około:
> 200 (kg)/60 000(kg) = 3,3 e-4 
> W "ludzkim" zapisie to jest 1/300 lub 0,003
> 
> I teraz już chyba widać, dlaczego "to" ma być zbudowane akurat "tak".
> Problemów nie powinno być.
> Adam M.


Przepraszam za tak późną odpowiedź, weekend  :big grin: 
Tak właśnie kombinowałem - ale jakoś nie do końca mnie to przekonuje.
Jeżeli strumień ciepła z wnętrza ziemi będzie pokrywał straty ciepła na wentylacji złoża, to będzie wszystko OK. Co jednak gdy będzie za mały? Nastąpi ciągły spadek temperatury na wlocie GWC, a w tym wypadku przemrożenie fundametów to tylko kwestia czasu. Czyli można zapomnieć o ciągłej pracy, bo przy wlocie GWC musiałby być czujnik, który w razie spadku temperatury poniżej zera wyłączałby  złoże.
Nie bardzo wiem, jak to policzyć - być może niepotrzebnie się martwię i nic złego tam się nie dzieje. Zawsze jednak lepiej zapytać, niż potem rzucać mięsem  :Wink2:

----------


## adam_mk

Emer
Ty po prostu nie wiesz co to jest woda!  :Lol:  

TAKIE złoże jest do ciągłej pracy! Do start-stopowej zakop ze 6m3, jak lubisz!

Przecież cały czas rozważasz bilans ciepła tak, jakby tam były tylko głazy i powietrze!  :ohmy:  

Dopiero jak temperatura za oknem BARDZO spadnie poniżej zera, to złoże pokazuje, co umie zrobić!
Adam M.

----------


## Emer

> Emer
> Ty po prostu nie wiesz co to jest woda!


No żeby tak pod moim adresem... Ja żeglarz jestem!  :Lol: 
He, he - widocznie znam ją z innej strony.




> TAKIE złoże jest do ciągłej pracy! Do start-stopowej zakop ze 6m3, jak lubisz!
> 
> Przecież cały czas rozważasz bilans ciepła tak, jakby tam były tylko głazy i powietrze!  
> 
> Dopiero jak temperatura za oknem BARDZO spadnie poniżej zera, to złoże pokazuje, co umie zrobić!
> Adam M.


W sumie racja. Przekrój złoża to 5,5m˛. Czyli na każdy metr  przypada ledwo 36 kg powietrza na godzinę. Chyba nie tak wiele.
Czyli - robię! I dzięki za zainteresowanie tematem  :big grin: 
W przyszłym tygodniu wykopki.

----------


## adam_mk

Opowiem Ci może trochę o niej, to trochę lepiej ją poznasz...  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Bywa niebezpieczna!
Zobacz:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/uwaga-na-...t=uwaga%20dhmo
Że wiadro tej niebezpiecznej substancji waży tak z 10kg - to pewnie wiesz...
A wiesz też ile pracy trzeba wsadzić do odparowania takiego wiadra?
Załóżmy, że pobierasz próbkę z miejsca, gdzie jest dostępna. Powiedzmy, że w temperaturze otoczenia.
Wtedy:
Trzeba ją podgrzać do 100stC z tych około 20stC.
Trzeba jej dostarczyć energii dla wyparowania (ciepło przemiany).
Ile?
Razem około 25 918 801 J na to wiadro....
A że 1J to 1W/1sek to można powiedzieć, że 1000 watowa grzała musiałaby pracować 25 918,8 sekund aby tego dokonać!
To 432 minuty lub 7,2 godziny.
Blisko dniówę roboczą!  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
A to tylko takie niezbyt pełne wiadro...

Dużo "umie"!!! Tylko odpowiednio ją zatrudnić!  :Lol:  
Adam M.

----------


## aniakrzys

Jaki wymiennik woda-powietrze zastosować do GWC glikolowego? Macie jakieś propozycje bez robienia dziury w budżecie? DOSPEL ma swój wymiennik bardzo drogo.

----------


## adam_mk

Dobrze policzony!  :Lol:  
Adam M.

----------


## Piczman

Są producenci ( np. Juwent) którzy rąbią wymienniki pod zamówienie o określonej  mocy!
http://www.juwent.biz/site/

Jeszcze nie wiem jak to się liczy ale może " KTOŚ" nam podpowie   :Lol:   :Lol:   ...

----------


## ravbc

A propos wymienników ciecz-powietrze: planuję dodatkowo wykorzystać dolne źródło mojej pompy ciepła (obieg gliokolu), poprzez wpięcie go w kanał czerpni (przy użyciu wymiennika). Celem jest oczywiście chłodzenie nawiewanego latem powietrza. Mogę mieć za friko wodną nagrzewnicę kanałową. Nie znam w tej chwili żadnych jej parametrów poza mocą: ok. 40kW przy zasilaniu bodaj 70 stopni. Pytanie brzmi jaka może być jej moc chłodząca? No i czy to się w ogóle nada? Co ze skroplinami, nie powinna być przypadkiem jakaś miedziana (taka jedna już ponoć na złom poszła  ::-(:  ), czy choć ocynkowana?
Kolejny problem to jak mocno można schłodzić powietrze nie ryzykując skraplania wody w dalszych fragmentach instalacji? Wiem, że teoretycznie wszystko co może się skroplić, powinno się skroplić na tym wymienniku. No ale to teoria. Znam za to z praktyki problemy z klimatyzacją kanałową, a konkretnie trudnością czyszczenia kanałów pozarastanych żyjątkami po intensywnym korzystaniu z klimy...

----------


## ppiszc

Pod koniec miesiaca beda mi sciagac humus i rozpoczynam swoj prywatny cyrk   :Lol:  
Beda mi wymieniac grunt pod lawe fundamentowa - czy ma sens zakopac ta sztywna niebieska rure fi32 do GWC "wodny1" w zageszczonym podlozu 30cm pod lawa fundamentowa? ma to jakis sens? czy moze lepiej (i bezpieczniej, stabilniej dla budynku) zakopac rure pomiedzy scianami fundamentowymi?
Nie mam pojecia czy budynek swoim naciskiem nie zgniecie rury....

ppiszc

----------


## Mice

> Pod koniec miesiaca beda mi sciagac humus i rozpoczynam swoj prywatny cyrk   
> Beda mi wymieniac grunt pod lawe fundamentowa - czy ma sens zakopac ta sztywna niebieska rure fi32 do GWC "wodny1" w zageszczonym podlozu 30cm pod lawa fundamentowa? ma to jakis sens? czy moze lepiej (i bezpieczniej, stabilniej dla budynku) zakopac rure pomiedzy scianami fundamentowymi?
> Nie mam pojecia czy budynek swoim naciskiem nie zgniecie rury....
> 
> ppiszc


ale po tzw. kija chcesz tą rurę pchać pod chałupę ?
przecież ani nie zaoszczędzisz terenu, ani kasy na zasypkę, sprawność jakby gorsza ... ?

----------


## Piczman

Ja mam małą działkę a mimo to zakopię tę rurkę poza obrysem budynku...

Radze zrobic przepust i zakopac ją na około lub gdzie tylko się da ale nie w fundamentach!!  :ohmy: 

W kręgach by było dobrze ...

----------


## ppiszc

> Napisał ppiszc
> 
> Pod koniec miesiaca beda mi sciagac humus i rozpoczynam swoj prywatny cyrk   
> Beda mi wymieniac grunt pod lawe fundamentowa - czy ma sens zakopac ta sztywna niebieska rure fi32 do GWC "wodny1" w zageszczonym podlozu 30cm pod lawa fundamentowa? ma to jakis sens? czy moze lepiej (i bezpieczniej, stabilniej dla budynku) zakopac rure pomiedzy scianami fundamentowymi?
> Nie mam pojecia czy budynek swoim naciskiem nie zgniecie rury....
> 
> ppiszc
> 
> 
> ...


No jak sprawnosc gorsza - przeciez latem sie regeneruje (GWC tez bedzie uzywane).

ppiszc

----------


## Mice

> Napisał Mice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał ppiszc
> 
> ...


któryś z nas nie rozumie zasady działania GWC   :Wink2:  
chodzi Tobie o to, że latem złoże się regeneruje aby w zimie oddać ciepło ?
czy, że ogólnie latem się regeneruje a w innych porach roku nie ?

----------


## ppiszc

> Napisał ppiszc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Mice
> 
> ...


No dokladnie mi o to chodzi ze w lecie sie regeneruje, poza tym pod domem takiemu GWC jest cieplej, ale faktem jest ze jak poloze rury pod fundamentami to juz tego pozniej nie rusze - jak cos sie stanie to kiszka...
no ale z drugiej strony jak by patrzec ze cos sie popsuje to bym musial i sciany i fundamenty - slowem wszystko dac 2-razy lepsze/grubsze - zeby tylko sie nie popsulo.

----------


## Mice

> No dokladnie mi o to chodzi ze w lecie sie regeneruje, poza tym pod domem takiemu GWC jest cieplej, ale faktem jest ze jak poloze rury pod fundamentami to juz tego pozniej nie rusze - jak cos sie stanie to kiszka...
> no ale z drugiej strony jak by patrzec ze cos sie popsuje to bym musial i sciany i fundamenty - slowem wszystko dac 2-razy lepsze/grubsze - zeby tylko sie nie popsulo.


dochodzimy do meritum, latem od czego się regeneruje ? od Słonka może ...
a pod domem raczej nie świeci nawet latem
cieplej mu będzie zimą to fakt ale jak go przechłodzisz to będzie regenerować się dłużej, poza tym wodny najlepiej działa w wodzie nie w suchym piachua  nie sądzę, żebyś ją miał pomiędzy fundamentami.
Ogólnie przemyślałbym 3x tego wodnego pod domem, bo to ani bardziej wydajne, ani niczego nie zaoszczędzisz, ani z długością/gabarytami nie zaszalejesz. Nie lepiej zakopać to przed/za/obok domu ?

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

> dochodzimy do meritum, latem od czego się regeneruje ? od Słonka może ...


Od używania się regeneruje...

----------


## ppiszc

> Napisał Mice
> 
> dochodzimy do meritum, latem od czego się regeneruje ? od Słonka może ...
> 
> 
> Od używania się regeneruje...


I to jest meritum   :big grin:  

Ale wracajac do glownej sprawy - jest ktos w stanie okreslic/policzyc czy rurki od GWC wodnego (fura fi32 niebieska-wodna) moga byc zgniecione przez fundament? Nie mam pojecia jak sie zabrac do obliczenia czegos takiego.
No i z drugiej strony jak taka rura moze wplywac na stabilnosc budynku?

----------


## HenoK

> Ale wracajac do glownej sprawy - jest ktos w stanie okreslic/policzyc czy rurki od GWC wodnego (fura fi32 niebieska-wodna) moga byc zgniecione przez fundament? Nie mam pojecia jak sie zabrac do obliczenia czegos takiego.
> No i z drugiej strony jak taka rura moze wplywac na stabilnosc budynku?


Zgnieść je byłoby raczej trudno. Jedna należy liczyć się z osiadaniem budynku. W zależności od rodzaju gruntu może to być od kilku do kilkunastu mm. W wyniku takiego osiadanie rura umieszczona pod fundamentem może ulec uszkodzeniu. 
Jeśli chodzi o nośność fundamentu, to zależy w jakim zakresie naruszysz strukturę gruntu przy układaniu tych rur.

----------


## ppiszc

> Napisał ppiszc
> 
> Ale wracajac do glownej sprawy - jest ktos w stanie okreslic/policzyc czy rurki od GWC wodnego (fura fi32 niebieska-wodna) moga byc zgniecione przez fundament? Nie mam pojecia jak sie zabrac do obliczenia czegos takiego.
> No i z drugiej strony jak taka rura moze wplywac na stabilnosc budynku?
> 
> 
> Zgnieść je byłoby raczej trudno. Jedna należy liczyć się z osiadaniem budynku. W zależności od rodzaju gruntu może to być od kilku do kilkunastu mm. W wyniku takiego osiadanie rura umieszczona pod fundamentem może ulec uszkodzeniu. 
> Jeśli chodzi o nośność fundamentu, to zależy w jakim zakresie naruszysz strukturę gruntu przy układaniu tych rur.


Grunt pod lawy bedzie wymieniany i zageszczany - wiec tu nic nie narusze (rurki by byly w zageszczanym gruncie). 
Natomiast co do osiadania budynku to mozesz miec racje - tego nie jestem w stanie przewidziec!

----------


## Mice

> Napisał Mice
> 
> dochodzimy do meritum, latem od czego się regeneruje ? od Słonka może ...
> 
> 
> Od używania się regeneruje...


eee chyba nie ...
po pierwsze w upały GWC ma chłodzić a nie się ładować więc musi być albo na tyle duże, że będzie miało nadwyżkę "mocy" a wtedy go nie naładujesz albo trzeba będzie je wyłączyć, żeby się regenerowało od "gleby" i wtedy też pupa z ładowania.
Po drugie, żeby "naładować" to GWC na zimę musiałoby to działać jak akumulator a tutaj raczej to tak nie działa bo nie będzie zaizolowane od dołu. Co prawda ciepło ucieka ku górze a tam zaizolowana podłoga ale po lecie nie będzie tam przez kolejne kilka miesięcy 30stC choćby z tego powodu co opisałem jako pierwsze.

Jak wg Was to będzie działać ? Może mam jakąś zaćmę ...

----------


## IRENEUSZ KUBIK

witam
trochę myślałem i orientowałem sie w asortymencie (rurach ) do gwc 
myślałem o wodnym 1 ale rurowy wydaje się  łatwiejszy do wykonania i wodę gruntową mam raczej nisko (obok 100m biegnie kanał melioracyjny i jest głęboko jakieś 3 m ppt.) i tak po orientacji mam problem z doborem rur ,(chodzi mi o materiał ) powinny być z polipropylenu ale ciężko znaleźć takie fi 150 kanalizacyjne z uszczelką, pytałem w jednym sklepie to mi powiedzieli że maja pcv (ale ja nie jestem do końca przekonany że to zwykłe pcv a nie spienione ?) 
może macie jakieś pomysły na te rury!!!!!!!!!!!???????
bo mam za dużo dylematów  oczywiście rehau odpada cena zabija!!!!!!!!!!
pozdrawiam

----------


## ravbc

> Napisał KrzysztofLis2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Mice
> 
> ...


Hmm, chłodzi odbierając ciepło z powietrza, a ładuje się odbierając ciepło skąd się da. Nie może więc ładować się odbierając ciepło z powietrza (i przy okazji je chłodzić)?  :wink: 



> więc musi być albo na tyle duże, że będzie miało nadwyżkę "mocy" a wtedy go nie naładujesz albo trzeba będzie je wyłączyć, żeby się regenerowało od "gleby" i wtedy też pupa z ładowania.


Zwróć uwagę na to, że latem chcesz ciepło do GWC oddać, a zimą je stamtąd pobrać. Nieistotne jest to skąd to ciepło pochodzi. Co więcej "temperatury" które "wpychasz" tam latem (>30) są znacznie wyższe od tych, które masz nadzieję wyciągnąć zimą (<10)...



> Po drugie, żeby "naładować" to GWC na zimę musiałoby to działać jak akumulator a tutaj raczej to tak nie działa bo nie będzie zaizolowane od dołu. Co prawda ciepło ucieka ku górze a tam zaizolowana podłoga ale po lecie nie będzie tam przez kolejne kilka miesięcy 30stC choćby z tego powodu co opisałem jako pierwsze.
> Jak wg Was to będzie działać ? Może mam jakąś zaćmę ...


Ciepło w gruncie dość słabo się rozchodzi (i to nie tylko do góry). Poza tym ze względu na wspomnianą różnicę w temperaturach roboczych GWC między zimą i latem nie istnieje konieczność specjalnego "naładowania" wymiennika w lecie (chyba że mówimy o jakimś mikrusie, ale wtedy to i tak działać nie będzie).

----------


## Emer

Witajcie!
Robię właśnie podejście do żwirowca - mam jednak kolejny dylemat. Jeżeli przy warunkach takich, jak na poniższym rysunku zrobię wyciąg do reku tylko z lewego końca rury, złoże będzie nierówno obciążone. Jeżeli zrobię to tak, jak jest zaznaczone na czerwono - obciążenie złoża się wyrówna, ale kosztem dodatkowych 3,5m rury, kolana 90 stopni i wzrostu oporów przepływu.
Jest jeszcze wariant trzeci: zaślepić lewy wlot do złoża i pozwolić przepływać strudze powietrza po przekątnej wymiennika. Co o tym sądzicie?
Wymiary złoża to 8x7m, rura fi 200.

----------


## j-j

Wg mnie powietrze Ci poleci całym przekrojem nawet przy wariancie 1. Byleby dziury w rurach były na całej długości tych rur.
Nie ma problemu.

pzdr

----------


## Emer

Być może faktycznie nie ma problemu. Wzrost przepływu strugi powietrza po najkrótszej drodze (czyli lewa strona GWC) spowoduje zwiększenie oporu w tym miejscu  i automatyczne uruchomienie reszty złoża. Struga sama się rozprasza i ustrojstwo samo się reguluje  :smile: 
Dziury są już powiercone. Na całej długości i w takiej ilości, że ich powierzchnia dwukrotnie przekracza powierzchnię przekroju rury dolotowej. Jak skończę, to wrzucę zdjęcia.

pozdrawiam

----------


## renia i arek

Witam

WODNY 1 - Taki sobie zaplanowałem (oczywiscie po lekturze adama_mk przez niego same dylematy) Z tego co czytam to nikt jeszcze nie uruchomił takiego wymiennika (a szkoda). 
Adamie - Skarbnico Wiedzy (dobrze na początek trochę powazelinić) dobrze, że nie zakopałem fi32 bo fi25 faktycznie może być ciekawszym rozwiązaniem. Pytanie czy obydwie rurki prowadzić do wymiennika czy też połączyć je wcześniej. Wymiennik planuję postawić na stryszku w szczycie domu i zastanawiam się nad dostarczeniem powietrza do wymiennika. Nadmienię, że głównie chodzi mi o okres letni i chłodzenie pomieszczeń i nie planuje reku. Zastanawiam się czy jeżeli zaczrpnę powietrze np z pod podbitki to przy temp na dworze +27 i wyższej do wymiennika trafi dość ciepławe powietrze - co wtedy z jego sprawnością?. Zastanawiam się czy powietrze czerpane np zza scianki kolankowej było by odpowiednie, z jednej strony domu zrobiłbym wlot, a po przeciwnej czerpał do wymiennika - co o tym sądzisz. 
W którym miejscu zamontować pompkę na dole czy przy wymienniku? 
Co ze skraplaniem, na stryszek podciagnęłem pion kan fi 50, to powinno załatwić skropliny z wymiennika, zastanawiam sie tylko czy nie bedzie sie skraplac w kanałach nawiewowych do pomieszczeń.
Już ktoś pisał o wykozystaniu latem kanałów którymi zimą bedzie rozprowadzane cieołe powietrze z kominka , odpowiednie przepustnica powinna załatwic sprawę.
Adamie jeżeli podrzucisz parametry wymiennika Juwentu, który u siebie będziesz (może już zamontowałeś) będę bardzo wdzięczny.
A na marginesie to komu o tym wspominam namietnie poka sie w głowę, więc się nawet przestałem chwalić żeby nie uznali mnie za wariata (przyda sie jak przedsięwzięcie okaże sie totalnym niewypałem) ale jak się uda to jak wspomniełeś juz kiedyś wątroby im pogniją totalnie. 
pozdrawiam arek

----------


## @[email protected]

> ...A na marginesie to komu o tym wspominam namietnie poka sie w głowę, więc się nawet przestałem chwalić ...


Mam to samo  :wink: 
Planuję PC i reku + żwirowiec pod garażem

pozdrawiam
Adam

PS
Adamie - ja czekam na maila od Ciebie

----------


## Tomasz Walczuk

Witam

Rozmawiałem dzisiaj z instalatorem na temat gwc żwirowego

Mam kilka pytań

Czy jeśli bedę miał gwcż to trzeba zwiększyć moc wentylatórów, podobno te z reku nie będą w stanie pracować wydajnie bo złoże będzie stawiać dość znaczne opory.

Dodam że prawdopodobnie będę miał reku Bartosza Vena 3 kubatura domu 350m3 parter i poddasze 

Może wystarczy użyć żwiru o większej frakcji ja planowałem wstępnie 16-32

Tylko że więszka frakcja jest droższa   :Evil:  

Proszę o uwagi

Pozdrawiam Tomek

----------


## Mice

> Witam
> 
> Rozmawiałem dzisiaj z instalatorem na temat gwc żwirowego
> 
> Mam kilka pytań
> 
> Czy jeśli bedę miał gwcż to trzeba zwiększyć moc wentylatórów, podobno te z reku nie będą w stanie pracować wydajnie bo złoże będzie stawiać dość znaczne opory.


Poza Adamem_mk nikt tutaj chyba jeszcze "produkcyjnie" nie uruchomił gwcż, Adam przekonuje o braku oporów, matematycznie i intuicyjnie mnie również tak wychodzi ale jeszcze 2-3 miesiące zanim to potwierdzę   :Wink2:  
Póki co wentylatory i tak mam przewymiarowane więc tak czy siak dadzą radę przy małym poborze mocy  :Lol:

----------


## DeeM

Zadałem pytanie w wątku "z jakiej rury GWC" czy jakoś tak, ale tam ludzie mają bardziej ambitne problemy z bakteriami. 
Czy do GWC nie nadały by się sztywne rury spiro (ocynk)? Przecież jak to się posmaruje jakimś mazidłem to woda tego nie ruszy.

----------


## renia i arek

> Witam
> 
> WODNY 1 - Taki sobie zaplanowałem (oczywiscie po lekturze adama_mk przez niego same dylematy) Z tego co czytam to nikt jeszcze nie uruchomił takiego wymiennika (a szkoda). 
> Adamie - Skarbnico Wiedzy (dobrze na początek trochę powazelinić) dobrze, że nie zakopałem fi32 bo fi25 faktycznie może być ciekawszym rozwiązaniem. Pytanie czy obydwie rurki prowadzić do wymiennika czy też połączyć je wcześniej. Wymiennik planuję postawić na stryszku w szczycie domu i zastanawiam się nad dostarczeniem powietrza do wymiennika. Nadmienię, że głównie chodzi mi o okres letni i chłodzenie pomieszczeń i nie planuje reku. Zastanawiam się czy jeżeli zaczrpnę powietrze np z pod podbitki to przy temp na dworze +27 i wyższej do wymiennika trafi dość ciepławe powietrze - co wtedy z jego sprawnością?. Zastanawiam się czy powietrze czerpane np zza scianki kolankowej było by odpowiednie, z jednej strony domu zrobiłbym wlot, a po przeciwnej czerpał do wymiennika - co o tym sądzisz. 
> W którym miejscu zamontować pompkę na dole czy przy wymienniku? 
> Co ze skraplaniem, na stryszek podciagnęłem pion kan fi 50, to powinno załatwić skropliny z wymiennika, zastanawiam sie tylko czy nie bedzie sie skraplac w kanałach nawiewowych do pomieszczeń.
> Już ktoś pisał o wykozystaniu latem kanałów którymi zimą bedzie rozprowadzane cieołe powietrze z kominka , odpowiednie przepustnica powinna załatwic sprawę.
> Adamie jeżeli podrzucisz parametry wymiennika Juwentu, który u siebie będziesz (może już zamontowałeś) będę bardzo wdzięczny.
> A na marginesie to komu o tym wspominam namietnie poka sie w głowę, więc się nawet przestałem chwalić żeby nie uznali mnie za wariata (przyda sie jak przedsięwzięcie okaże sie totalnym niewypałem) ale jak się uda to jak wspomniełeś juz kiedyś wątroby im pogniją totalnie. 
> pozdrawiam arek


Podnoszę jeszcze raz, moze bardziej doświadczone osoby wspomogą mnie wiedzą. Wyprowadzam właśnie rurą fi32 pod ławą na zew budynku.
arek

----------


## DeeM

> metal w ziemi koroduje szybko


sugerujesz że bednarka w ziemi skoroduje bardzo szybko?
To samo jak rury posmaruje jakimś dysperbitem czy czymś?




> plastikowe są w podobnej cenie


www.irlomet.bls.pl
50 x Rura wentylacyjna SPIRO zwijana, średnica: 200, materiał: ocynk, grubość blachy: 0,50mm 	1812.0zł brutto

ekoma.com.pl
200x4.9mm/6000  45.60zł/mb * 50m * 22% = 2781zł

czyli 1000zł taniej na 50m

----------


## renia i arek

POMOCY !!!!




> Napisał renia i arek
> 
> Witam
> 
> WODNY 1 - Taki sobie zaplanowałem (oczywiscie po lekturze adama_mk przez niego same dylematy) Z tego co czytam to nikt jeszcze nie uruchomił takiego wymiennika (a szkoda). 
> Adamie - Skarbnico Wiedzy (dobrze na początek trochę powazelinić) dobrze, że nie zakopałem fi32 bo fi25 faktycznie może być ciekawszym rozwiązaniem. Pytanie czy obydwie rurki prowadzić do wymiennika czy też połączyć je wcześniej. Wymiennik planuję postawić na stryszku w szczycie domu i zastanawiam się nad dostarczeniem powietrza do wymiennika. Nadmienię, że głównie chodzi mi o okres letni i chłodzenie pomieszczeń i nie planuje reku. Zastanawiam się czy jeżeli zaczrpnę powietrze np z pod podbitki to przy temp na dworze +27 i wyższej do wymiennika trafi dość ciepławe powietrze - co wtedy z jego sprawnością?. Zastanawiam się czy powietrze czerpane np zza scianki kolankowej było by odpowiednie, z jednej strony domu zrobiłbym wlot, a po przeciwnej czerpał do wymiennika - co o tym sądzisz. 
> W którym miejscu zamontować pompkę na dole czy przy wymienniku? 
> Co ze skraplaniem, na stryszek podciagnęłem pion kan fi 50, to powinno załatwić skropliny z wymiennika, zastanawiam sie tylko czy nie bedzie sie skraplac w kanałach nawiewowych do pomieszczeń.
> Już ktoś pisał o wykozystaniu latem kanałów którymi zimą bedzie rozprowadzane cieołe powietrze z kominka , odpowiednie przepustnica powinna załatwic sprawę.
> ...

----------


## Piczman

Mam pytanie dotyczące doboru rur do GWC- Wodny 1 !!??
Jak policzyć ich ilość biorąc pod uwagę bardzo dobre warunki czyli podmokły teren, moc itd.?
Gdzieś już było chyba ale pomieszało mi się wszystko więc pytam....
Dom 110 metrów 300 m3 do wentylowania .
Średnica rur jak wiem 25 lepsza niz 32 bo mniejsze opory, tylko ile tego (moc)?
Jaka moc wymiennika Ciecz-Powietrze ???

----------


## Wgregor

300m3/h przy różnicy temperatur 15 stopni (grunt na 1,5 m +15 powietrze +30) to niecałe 0.7kW . 35W/mb nie zmieni temperatury gruntu przy ciągłej pracy, więc 20m ryry to wszystko, reszta to zbędne opory.

----------


## Piczman

Jak to 20 m ??
Miałem zakopać 200 m !!!   :ohmy:  
A jak by przyjąć zimową opcję czyli 8 stopni w gruncie i -18 na zewnątrz to mamy różnicę 20 stopni , tak? Czyli ile tej mocy będę potrzebował?

Zaznaczam że z powodu braku miejsca na działce muszę ją wkopać w rów szeroki na 1 m i długi na 20.Czyli w kręgach czy jak to się nazywa ,,,,
Przyjmując nawet 20W/mb dla bezpieczeństwa to ze 100 m otrzymamy 2 KW !
Czy to za dużo dla mojego ( przyszłego) domu ??

----------


## Wgregor

To wyliczenia i badania nie moje tylko z innego forum, ale mój 17m wymiennik działa daje nonstop stałą temperaturę taką jaka jest na jego głębokości. 
Powierzchnia wymiany wymienników w centralach 90-kilku procentowych nie przekracza 5m2 . 10mb kanału 200mm to 6.28m2 więc więc 100% wymiennik dla strumienia powietrza idącego przez centralę. By podgrzać o jeden stopień 50 centymetrowy "walec" piasku wokół rury 200mm i utrzymać to przez lato trzeba 400kWh/ m3. Dlatego do wentylacji domowej 200-700m3/h 20mb rury do GWC z dużym zapasem . Wszystko co powyżej to generowanie kosztów i oporów. Większe zużycie energii i skracanie żywotności wentylatorów. 
 W małej skali: Powietrze do studzenia procesora w pc podgrzewane jest (jak w GWC) o 15 stopni 
strumień to 7.2m3/h . i odbiór ciepła jest stały, warunki ustalone. To przy 100x większym strumieniu wymiennik nie musi być wiele większy niż 100 radiatorów z pc-ta.

----------


## Wgregor

Oczywiście zimą wymienniki mógłyby być znacznie mniejsze! Zimą strumień wentylacji przekraczający 20 m3/osobę tak przesuszy mikroklimat, że się żyć nie da, więc  w praktyce reku chodzi na niecałych 100m3/h a to 200W!

----------


## Piczman

No to sie dogadaliśmy ,,,,
Wgregor !!!! Ja o jednym a Ty o drugim  :Confused:  
Chodzi mi o Wodny1 czyli rurkę w której płynie glikol!!!

----------


## Wgregor

Tu cyrkulacja zlikwiduje zyski. 200M rury z glikolem to do wymiennika 4-5 kW a nie 200-700W!
Przy mrozach (>-8' )z gwc możesz wyciągnąć 200W- pompa, przy upałach (> +29' )700W- pompa, ale ile jest takich dni? Roczne "zyski z domowego gwc to 300-400zł  minus pompa cyrkulacyjna ...W x 24 x dni.

----------


## Piczman

Nie chodzi o zyski tylko o wygodę !!!
Chociaż jeśli w zimie z -15 zrobi się +2 dzięki GWC to i tak dużo,nie sądzisz?
Dlatego pytam ile tej rurki żeby niepotrzebnie nie dawać 200 mb skoro tego nie wykorzystam!
Chcę tylko żeby nie zabrakło bo wtedy szkoda całego zachodu ,,,,
Skoro więcej niż 700 W nie wykorzystam to ok. 30 mb wystarczy ,,!??
Z tego co się orientuje to trochę mało   :ohmy:  
Skąd Ty te liczby bierzesz??

----------


## Wgregor

...ale  tak uważają tylko tylko ci co montują , sprzedają, itp. Przecież 700W/30m = 23W.
wystarczy z p.....

----------


## sSiwy12

Tak dla sprostowania.
Rozkład temperatur w gruncie nie jest rozkładem liniowym. Raczej jest rozkładem warstwowym. Należy pamiętać, ze grunt - zwłaszcza suchy - nie jest przewodnikiem ciepła, np grunt roślinny ma współczynnik lambda 0,9, piasek 0,4, a glina 0,8 (wszystko W/m x K)
Proste liczenie z zastosowaniem ciepła właściwego gruntu - tu przywołano 400kWh/m3 - nie jest rzeczywiste. Taką ilość energii potrzebujemy aby podnieść  *średnio* o 1 stopień 1m3 gruntu - co w praktyce oznacza, że np. w odległości 10cm od "grzałki" temperatura "podniesie się" o  np. 3 stopnie, ale już w odległości np. 20cm wzrośnie tylko np. o 0,3 stopnia.
Druga sprawa, ze podana wartość ciepła właściwego w tym wypadku gruntu dotyczy sztucznie *wyizolowanej*  objętości, a w "realu" wygląda to zupełnie inaczej. 
Porównywanie procesów termicznych zachodzących w glebie, z procesami zachodzącymi w wymienniku ciepła nie jest zbyt fortunne, bo konstrukcyjnie i materiałowo wymiennik ciepła jest przeznaczony do takiej wymiany i w zasadzie ma za zadanie taką wymianę umożliwić, natomiast w przypadku GWC "przyroda" (właściwości termiczne gruntu) raczej w takiej wymianie "przeszkadza".
Biorąc to wszystko pod uwagę można przyjąć, że w przypadku GWC rurowego założenie, ze 35mb wystarczy jest słuszne - z zastrzeżeniem, że może jednak w sprzyjających okolicznościach (w lecie długotrwałe upały w dzień i ciepłe noce, w zimie - mroźna zima), może  nastąpić konieczność regeneracji gruntu (mając to na uwadze GWC często jest "przewymiarowany").

Natomiast w przypadku tego "glikolowego" nie jest już tak oczywiste - jest sporo strat (dodatkowe wymienniki), lecz nawet to uwzględniając, sadzę, ze 40mb gruntu bez problemu wystarczy.
Tez prostując. Mowa jest o mb gruntu, a nie mb rury  :ohmy:

----------


## Wgregor

Ja mam w realu dość długie GWC (17mb), ale jak kolega sobie życzy, chętnie polecę zestaw do badania jak się zachowuje grunt koło domu, i nie będzie wtedy problemu. To bardzo proste i tanie badanie, nie potrzeba teoretyzować. 23W/mb nawet najsuchszy piasek zdąży odprowadzić. Szkoda, że tych prostych badań nie robią sobie ci co montuję 40-to czy 50-cio metrowe GWC lub żwirowe przeznaczone do hoteli i budownictwa wielorodzinnego.

----------


## sSiwy12

> *300m3/h* przy różnicy temperatur 15 stopni (grunt na 1,5 m +15 powietrze +30) to niecałe 0.7kW . 35W/mb nie zmieni temperatury gruntu przy ciągłej pracy, więc 20m ryry to wszystko, reszta to zbędne opory.


Odnosiłem się do tego przykładu i późniejszych wypowiedzi z tym związanych.
Bo np. w moim przypadku wystarczy tylko 12mb gruntu z ułożonym rurowym GWC, ale to wcale nie oznacza, ze zawsze taka wielkość GWC wystarczy.
Natomiast odpowiedź udzielona na pytanie *Piczman*-a przez Cibie jest błędna, bo on pytał o długość rur dla wymiennika glikolowego. A te 20mb rury w przypadku spiralnego położenia daje około 3mb gruntu. I to ma wystarczyć dla 300m3/h   :ohmy: 
I tez dla jasności. W przypadku wymiennika glikolowego. Rów o szerokości 1m i długości 20m daje w sumie 40mb gruntu. Można ułożyć w nim rurę spiralnie lub "po brzegach" wykopu. W zależności od sposobu układania rur może "wyjść" 40m lub więcej niż 200m rury ale "moc" pozostanie praktycznie taka sama.
Moim zdaniem dla potrzeb GWC i biorąc pod uwagę dobre właściwości gruntu (podmokły) korzystniejszy jest sposób pierwszy (40m rury po brzegach wykopu).

----------


## Wgregor

Nie będę się sprzeczał czy 30 m czy 40 ale 200? tyle to już pompie ciepła niewielkiej wystarczy.  300m3/h powietrza delta T 15 stopni, odpowiada mocy niecałych 700W. Czyli metr 30-to metrowej rurki z glikolem miałaby moc 23W. Model jakim robiłem u siebie badanie gruntu miał 35W i po tygodniu pracy nie zmienił temperatury ziemi 5cm od siebie ani o stopień!

----------


## sSiwy12

Człowieku, Ty dalej swoje. Grzeje lub schładza grunt a nie rura.
z 1mb (trafniej 1m2) można w sposób prawie ciągły "wycisnąć" 10 - 30W, bez względu na to ile tam ułożysz rury. 
Pewnie nie wiesz o czym pisze - to może "usprawni" Twój tok myślenia:
http://www.solis.pl/index.php/projek...askie_spiralne

----------


## Wgregor

Usprawniło moje myślenie i widzę że kolega z tych" mało technicznych" Co trzeba jasno kawę na ławę.
 Każdy zakrętas ryrki GWC nie zwiększa powierzchni wymiany, czyli nic nie daje energetycznie, ale zwiększa i to znacznie opory przepływu, więc jest be.
Oczywiście gdyby optymalna, do możliwości wentylacji , długość ryrki wymagała zakrętów to zgoda, ale wydłużać rurkę poza optymalną długość tylko po to, by ją poskręcać ,to działanie pozbawione sensu.

----------


## sSiwy12

> Usprawniło moje myślenie i widzę że kolega z tych" mało technicznych" Co trzeba jasno kawę na ławę.


  :ohmy:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
A to też Twoje 


> Każdy zakrętas ryrki GWC nie zwiększa powierzchni wymiany, czyli nic nie daje energetycznie, ale zwiększa i to znacznie opory przepływu, więc jest be.


Ale poprzednio Twierdziłeś:


> Nie będę się sprzeczał czy 30 m czy 40 ale 200? tyle to już pompie ciepła niewielkiej wystarczy.

----------


## Piczman

Czyli wystarczy zakopac 40 mb alu-pexa żebym miał sprawne GWC latem i zimą??

Są na tym forum zdjęcia jak ktoś rozkłada niebieską rurę wodną w kręgach w szerokim rowie i tam na pewno nie było poniżej 100 mb!!!

 :ohmy:

----------


## adam_mk

Wgregor

ILE Ty tego już zbudowałeś?
Daj, proszę tabele pomiarów rzeczywistej realizacji!
Pokiwamy się nad tym!

Uważam, ze bajki opowiadasz!
DA się czerpać moc z gruntu.
Dowód wprost - pompy ciepła to robią!
Jak zrobisz SKUTECZNE dolne źródło i puścisz je BEZ transformowania temperatur na wyższe (sprężarką), to też zadziała!
Wymiennik dedykowany do takich warunków zrobi co trzeba!
COP tego rozwiązania to: moc pobrana z gruntu/moc pompy glikolu.
W ekstremalnych sytuacjach może dojść do 6kW/60W=100
Tylko trzeba wiedzieć CO się robi i PO CO!
Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Piczman
Masz wodę pod trawnikiem, ze tak drążysz?
Poczytaj o glikolowych pompach ciepła!
1mb zakopanej rury z glikolem swobodnie w mokrym gruncie mozesz policzyć na zysk rzędu 30W (ciągle).
Dla tego rozwiązania trzeba mieć możliwości dysponowania źródłem o mocy 3 do 6kW.
6000W/30W=200mb
Daj równolegle dwa odcinki 100m fi 25 i jest.
Rozsuń je o 2m od siebie. "Pokryjesz" tak z 200m2 działki. To porównywalne z 2 x pow.podłogi.
To gruby, ale poprawny szacunek. ZADZIAŁA!!!
Adam M.

----------


## Piczman

Woda przez większą częśc roku jest na ok. 50 cm.
Jak popada to i na tydzień bagienko się robi ,,,
Przyjemne dla oka to nie jest,są sposoby aby tam mieszkac i trzeba to wykorzystac , tak sądzę !
Jest tylko jeden problem!Brak miejsca na działce.
Ale na upartego ten 2 metrowy pas o długości 100 mb się znajdzie   :big grin:  
Tylko jaka ta rurka?Spotkałem się z alu-pex i niebieską do wody!?

----------


## adam_mk

Bierz tą niebieską z cienką ścianką (tylko dlatego ze tania!!!). Dla tej długości drzyj upust!
Szykuj się na wrzesień z kopaniem, bo wtedy wody najmniej. Zagrzeb to tak na 1,5m ppt.

MOŻESZ też za jednym kopem zrobić specjalny drenaż i osuszyć kawał działki!
Dwie korzyści a raz robota.
Opisać?
Adam M.

----------


## Piczman

Co do drenażu to rozumiem,dobry pomysł   :big grin:  
Dzięki za podpowiedzi,są dla mnie bardzo cenne ,,,,
A co do wymiennika to pewnie na zamówienie i pewnie o mocy obliczonej dla rurek?
Tak z 5-6 KW ?Dobrze rozumiem?

----------


## adam_mk

"A co do wymiennika to pewnie na zamówienie i pewnie o mocy obliczonej "
Ale nie dla rurek, tylko dla przepływu powietrza i ekstremalnych potrzeb...

"Tak z 5-6 KW ?Dobrze rozumiem?"
No, prawie...
Radziłbym tak 3-5kW...
Łatwiej za to zapłacić i zupełnie wystarcza! (policz  :Lol:  )

Fajnie, ze otarłeś sie o "drenaż Francuski".
Mordy nie trzeba strzępić...

 :Lol:  
Adam M.

----------


## Wgregor

Adamie zrobiłem jeden GWC (sobie) 17-to metrowy i chodzi 7 lat. Jestem zadowolony. By nie teoretyzować pożyczyłem tester i zbadałem moj gruny. Możesz też pożyczyć tester od Brzęczkowskiego (kilka tysięcy instalacji) i nie będziesz wtedy teoretyzował i robił złych (zbyt rozbudowanych ) GWC Koszty budowy i pokonanie oporów niedopasowanych do strumienia powietrza GWC powodują, że tracą one sens.

----------


## adam_mk

Rozumiem, że zakopałeś w glebie 17mb rury fi 25 i zalałeś ją glikolem.
Rozumiem, ze czerpiesz z niej (zimą) wystarczający strumień ciepła w sposób ciągły nawet w mrozy -20stC. Po prostu do domu nawiewasz +3do+5stC.
Rozumiem, że 7 letnie doświadczenie Cię o tym upewnia.

Powiem tak : Jesteś szczęściarzem!
Mnie, to się taka sztuka nie udaje!  :cry:  

Podejście p Brzęczkowskiego do tematu znam i ROZUMIEM!
On stara się sterować sytuacją tak, aby wszelkie operacje termiczne były dokonywane jedynie na kilku kilogramach powietrza we wnętrzach.
Trudne, ale MOŻLIWE.
Wymaga jednak zupełnego odwrócenia sposobu patrzenia na budowany dom.

Wydaje mi się, że kompletnie nie znajduje zrozumienia u większości budujących. To też rozumiem. Po prostu , budowali swe domy do innych rozwiązań technicznych. Włączali w nie akumulacyjność i bezwładność cieplną bryły. Nie mają ochoty wywracać teraz całości "na drugą stronę".

Zrozum więc i Ty, że zastosowanie proponowanych przez Ciebie rozwiązań w ich konstrukcjach może się nie sprawdzić!
Co wtedy?
Powiesz - dziwne! U mnie działa!
A czy to "załatwi sprawę"?

Czego byś nie powiedział, to NADAL będę uważał, że dawno zaproponowany przez teoretyków fizyki sposób liczenia bilansu cieplnego jest poprawny i prawdziwy. Potwierdzalny eksperymentalnie. Będę się więc go trzymał. A biorąc pod uwagę niedoskonałość stosowanych materiałów - czasem lekko przewymiarowywał pewne parametry. Jak sie da i ceną nie zabija - to czemu tego nie zrobić?

Adam M.

Dziwne, ale czasem nie dowiadywałem się, ze ktoś w tym temacie coś napisał.
Dlatego może jakoś mnie tu "nie bywało".
A.M.

----------


## Wgregor

Co się ma nie sprawdzić, poza praktyką jest też liczenie! Jaka może być delta T między GWC a powietrzem zewnętrzym ? 15stopni! Ile więc może W przenieść wspominane przez Piczmana 300m3/h?  600, 700W! po co więc setki metrów pogiętej rury! Układ żródło , odbiornik powinno być dopasowane. Rozbudowany ponad możliwości odbioru GWC, to zarobek dla wykonawcy, niska lub żadna efektywność energetyczna, czyli naciąganie klienta.

----------


## Wgregor

http://www.art4u.superhost.pl/reku/?/realizacje

Przecież to są chore sprawy! Czy żwirowe wymienniki  do hoteli szkół - zgoda ale do domów!

----------


## adam_mk

Albo ja nie kumam, albo ten, kto Cię uczył spaprał sprawę!

Chwilami okrutnie mącisz!

WSZELKIE te opisywane przemiany zachodzą W CZASIE!!! Zachodzą NA POWIERZCHNI WYMIANY!!!

Przy delta 1stC i 10 arach powierzchni (ar to 10 x 10 =100, a 10 arów to 1000m2 czyli 10 000 000cm2) w ciągu doby da się przenieść kolosalne ilości ciepła!
Przy delta 150stC i w czasie 1 mikrosekundy na 1cm2 zmiana będzie niezauważalna!

Jaka *może być.*..

Teoretycznie?
Rozlej trochę napalmu, podpal i sprawdź! Wyjdzie z kilka tysięcy!
Może więc być kilka tysięcy!

A ILE ZWYKLE BYWA?

"Układ żródło , odbiornik powinno być dopasowane."

CZEMU? Uzasadnij!
PO CO? Uzasadnij!
CZY W KAŻDYCH WARUNKACH?  Opisz!

Słowa mają znaczenie. Niosą treści. Dobrze jak jedno-jednoznaczne!
Najlepszym przykładem jest język pojęć matematycznych!

 :Lol:  
Adam M.

----------


## Wgregor

300m3/h delata T = 15K  1m3-1,2 kg

360 kg x 1045 J/kgK = 376200 x 15K = 5643000 / 10000000 = 0.564 kW

czyli nawet nie 600W

----------


## adam_mk

Kompletnie nie na temat!
Przecież Ty wcale tego nie rozumiesz...  :cry:  

NAPISZ WOŁAMI* CO* POLICZYŁEŚ!!!
Adam M.

----------


## Wgregor

Proszę zrobić to co ja gdy miałem wątpliwości, gdy chciałem sprawdzić "różne" w tym wypadku swój grunt.  Kabel grzewczy o mocy 35W /m  zakopany w linii prostej, 10 cm od niego czujnik od termometru, drugi czujnik zakopany na tej samej głębokości 2 metry dalej . Jeżeli teraz nawet po tygodniu (można dłużej) będzie na obu czujnikach ta sama to znaczy, że 35W z metra GWC gruntu nie zagrzeje i warunków pod ziemią nie zmieni.

Jeżeli teraz 300 m3/h powietrza może oddać do gruntu maksymalnie 560W w 30-to stopniowy upał, to jakiej długości rura jest optymalna (opłacalna)?

----------


## adam_mk

"Jeżeli teraz.."

A wczoraj?
A za 3 miesiące?
A w lutym za 3 lata?

Zmieniać dynamicznie długość tej rury?  JAK?!  :ohmy:  

Nie gadasz na temat! Liczysz coś, czego NIE NAZYWASZ!!!
Nawet jakieś poprawne matematycznie wyniki wychodzą!

CO one znaczą?

Adam M.

----------


## Wgregor

Co w lutym? W lutym w naszym klimacie GWC ogrzewa a nie studzi. Tylko, że w lutym nie dasz na dom więcej jak 100m3 /h bo wilgotność spadnie do 20% więc o 300m3/h zapomnij. A jak dalej chcesz "dynamicznie rurę zmieniać" to trudno. 
Ja tylko napisałem i jeszcze raz powtórzę, GWC rozbudowany ponad możliwości odbioru czy oddawania ciepła przez powietrze wentylacyjne to większy koszt, większy opór przepływu, czyli NACIĄGANIE KLIENTA.
 100m3/h to około 200W przy mroźnych (t<-10stC) i upalnych (t.30stC) dniach.

----------


## adam_mk

Sam podkreślasz zmienność warunków tego procesu!
Piszesz:
"Ja tylko napisałem i jeszcze raz powtórzę, GWC rozbudowany ponad możliwości odbioru czy oddawania ciepła przez powietrze wentylacyjne to większy koszt, większy opór przepływu, czyli NACIĄGANIE KLIENTA.
100m3/h to około 200W przy mroźnych (t<-10stC) i upalnych (t.30stC) dniach."

POZORNIE jest to prawda! (choć kompletnie  mylą ci się moc i praca).
Piszesz o dniach...  :Roll:  
A ja myślę o sezonach. Bywają suche i mokre, chłodne i tropikalne!
Stany takie potrafią się utrzymywać często kilka tygodni.
Ja pamiętam, jak zamarzała ropa w bakach autek i ludzie nie poszli do roboty, bo sie dojechać nie dało! Pamiętam też zimowe ferie przedłużone i kopanie tuneli w śniegu, aby z klatki schodowej bloku można było wyjść!

Wiesz, że w 97 roku to jednego faceta w Opolu na II pietrze zalało!!!
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
(człowiekowi współczuję, bo to faktycznie tragedia, ale TAKA informacja nie może nie budzić rozbawienia!)  :oops:  

Domu nie buduje się tylko "na dziś". Zwykle stoi z 50 latek.

999 razy na 1000 takie podejście jest "przesadzone", ale...
Jak zagwarantujesz nam niezmienność klimatu i podasz na najbliższe 50 lat tabele temperatur, opadów, siłę wiatru i nasłonecznienie - to zmienię podejście!
Inwestor zwykle bardzo dręczy temat - Czy ZAWSZE zadziała?
Czy tylko od poniedziałku do środy w godzinach od 13 do 15?
Ty twierdzisz, że o 14,30 jest O.K.
Trochę to mało...
Różnice w nakładach są zwykle niewielkie i ZAWSZE omawiam co i dlaczego i jak ma działać. To inwestor decyduje o zakładanym "zapasie".
Ja bardzo dbam o to, aby działało poprawnie! W KAŻDYCH warunkach.
BEZ drobiazgowego wyliczania każdego erga energii w każdych warunkach!
Tak można postępować, jak się buduje statek kosmiczny! Jednostkowo!
Tu rozwiązania muszą być pewne i "ostateczne", bo wprowadzanie poprawek nie jest łatwe, a często niemożliwe!

Ten element zaniedbujesz!
Adam M.

----------


## sSiwy12

Adaś - spokojnie  :Lol:  
Facet farmazony i kłamstwa rozpowszechnia jak Myszowaty  :ohmy:   Ma chyba niezły ubaw. A co do liczenia, chyba dobry przykład poprawności:



> Możesz też pożyczyć tester od *Brzęczkowskiego* *(kilka tysięcy instalacji*)


Czyli TB zaczął instalowanie GWC pod koniec lat 40-stych ubiegłego wieku  :ohmy: 
Ale fakt - TB jak na swój wiek wygląda wyjątkowo młodo  :Roll:  

A to jak pięknie brzmi - zwłaszcza w kontekstcie "pomiarów" temperatury znakomitym testerem TB



> 10m na 8m to 36 mb fundamentu , utrzymanie tego przez czas ogrzewania o jeden stopień wyżej to minimum ( jak jest suchy piasek ) 14000kWh. podzielone przez 150 m2 domu daje... proste liczenie.

----------


## adam_mk

Opowiem Wam może jeszcze jedna moją przygodę...

Jest w Siewierzu zamek... no, ruinka..
I jak to zwykle zamki - na małym wzgórzu.

Kilka lat temu widziałem, ze stał... NA WYSPIE!!!  :Lol:  
Długo to nie! Może z tydzień...
Ostatni raz TAKI widok to był tam do obejrzenia ze 100 lat temu!

Jakżeż wtedy żałowałem, ze nie miałem aparatu cyfrowego ze sobą...

Widziałem też wtedy autko pluszczące sie jak złota rybka w garażu pod pobliskim domem...
Ja WIEM, ze każdy z żyjących mieszkańców tej miejscowości z pełnym przekonaniem mógł powiedzieć - póki żyję to tu "tego" nie było!
Ale - BYŁO!!! I to nie raz!
Właśnie dlatego ten zamek stoi TAM a nie gdzieś indziej!.
A przecież mógłby tak z 200 m w bok, bo tam widoczki ładniejsze...
Adam M.

----------


## Wgregor

Poza realem, poza wyliczeniami jest jeszcze motyw działania. Jaki miałbym interes publikować prawdziwe dane ? Czy montuje GWC? Zarabiam na tym,  Nie!  Jestem użytkownikiem.  
Jydynym loginym wytłumaczeniem robienia tak rozbudowanych , czyli drogich GWC jest kasa! A więc mogą to robić tylko ci ktorzy to sprzedają czy montują!

A co do zmienności warunków.
 Jak już kablem grzejnym 35W/m ustalisz sobie, że niezależnie od czasu pracy temperatura 10 cm od źródła jest taka sama ja 2m dalej na tej samej głębokości, jak już ustalimy (co proste) , że przy spodziewanych delta T 15 stopniach , 300m3 /h może przenieść około 600W
to pewne jest, że 20m rury jest wymiennikiem ze sporym zapasem!!!

----------


## Mice

> Poza realem, poza wyliczeniami jest jeszcze motyw działania. Jaki miałbym interes publikować prawdziwe dane ? Czy montuje GWC? Zarabiam na tym,  Nie!  Jestem użytkownikiem.  
> Jydynym loginym wytłumaczeniem robienia tak rozbudowanych , czyli drogich GWC jest kasa! A więc mogą to robić tylko ci ktorzy to sprzedają czy montują!


Głupoty opowiadasz, jest tak jak napisał Adam, jeśli ktoś robi dla siebie (np. ja) i nie ma zamiaru poprawiać to zrobi z zapasem, żeby ZZ - zrobić zapomnieć.
Co innego jeśli ktoś bierze firmę i płaci jak za zboże, wtedy każdy 1mb będzie wymęczony w firmie czy na pewno musi być.

----------


## Jurek_Z

> http://www.art4u.superhost.pl/reku/?/realizacje
> 
> Przecież to są chore sprawy! Czy żwirowe wymienniki  do hoteli szkół - zgoda ale do domów!


Jedno z zamieszczonych pod wskazanym linkiem zdjęć jest zrobione u mnie.   :big grin:  
Jak na razie jestem zadowolony. Ostatnio przez parę dni temperatura zewnętrzna oscylowała w okolicach 30*C. Temperatura wskazywana przez czujnik umieszczony w najodleglejszym anemostacie na parterze wahała się w zakresie 19,6 - 20,8*C. Centrala ustawiona na 3 biegu (zmierzona wydajność około 470 m3/h) pozwoliła utrzymać temperaturę na poziomie 23*C. Gdybym zmniejszył strumień powietrza to musiał bym pozasłaniać żaluzje, a nie lubię po ciemku siedzieć.

----------


## Wgregor

Przy 35 m wymienniku byłoby podobnie lub chłodniej, bo wentylator musi pokonać zbędne opory, więc i 'dogrzewa " powietrze.

----------


## adam_mk

Wgregor
Z dużym uporem powtarzasz w kółeczko, jak jaką mantrę, jedno zdanie!
Nie odpowiedziałeś na żadne z pytań, jakie postawiłem...

Ostatnia Twoja wypowiedź jest tak niejasna, ze nie wiadomo jak ją interpretować!

Zakładając rozważania jedynie akademickie, teoretyczne, *jak piszesz,* akcentujesz istnienie tu jedynego zrozumiałego dla Ciebie motywu - żądzy zysku!
W tym kontekście pytanie "Jaki miałbym interes publikować prawdziwe dane ?"
stawia Cię w dziwnym świetle...
Zwłaszcza, że upierdliwie te same dane wciąż podajesz....

To po co z Tobą gadać, jak nie podajesz prawdy?

Robisz błędy logiczne w swych rozważaniach!!!

Pisząc:"Jydynym loginym wytłumaczeniem robienia tak rozbudowanych , czyli drogich GWC jest kasa! A więc mogą to robić tylko ci ktorzy to sprzedają czy montują!  " negujesz tu istnienie altruizmu, ciekawości twórczej, asekuranctwa, mściwości czy zawiści. Negujesz bardzo wiele różnych innych pobudek występujących w życiu. Choćby miłość! Można sobie wyobrazić faceta budującego dla swej wybranki przewymiarowane GWC, aby nie było dla niej za małe, bo ON JĄ KOCHA!  :Lol:  
Więc:
BREDZISZ!!!
Nie jest prawdą, że "Jydynym loginym wytłumaczeniem ...jest"
MOGĄ być inne wytłumaczenia!
Zgodzę się, ze JEDYNYM LOGICZNYM WYTŁUMACZENIEM *DLA CIEBIE* ...JEST...
Przywilej wykonywania GWC TEŻ nie jest reglamentowany i zastrzeżony dla jednej wąskiej grupy osób!
Wielu inwestorów je sobie buduje! Stolarze, artyści, rolnicy, aptekarze... Różne zawody mają  i budują!

Widziałeś kiedyś kabel grzejny? Wiesz co to jest grzanie elektryczne? Gadasz o tym, jakbyś wszystkie rozumy producentów elementów grzejnych pozjadał!
Widziałeś kiedyś przewód konstantanowy? A kantal?
Ja WIEM, ze tak. A Ty?
TAKI zakopałeś? CZEMU?
Znasz pojęcie pojemności cieplnej?
Przewodnictwa cieplnego? 
Błędu systematycznego?
Opisujesz enty raz bardzo mało miarodajne doświadczenie i przeprowadzone bardzo mało doskonałą metodą... Wysnuwasz z niego wnioski OSTATECZNE i NIEPODWAŻALNE!!!
Na tak wątłej podstawie?  :ohmy:  
CZEMU?

Skończmy, bo ani ja Tobie chyba nic nie wytłumaczę, ani Ty w taki sposób jak dotąd, to tego nie zrobisz.
Pogadajmy o poezji czy muzyce...
Tam odbiór dzieła zawsze jest uznaniowy!
OBAJ będziemy mieli rację, jak coś powiemy!

Tak by chyba było lepiej  :Roll:  
Adam M.

----------


## Jurek_Z

Ja mam wymiennik płytowy, o jakich zwiększonych oporach piszesz?

----------


## adam_mk

O tych, które mu wychodzą!

No, bo przecież MUSZĄ być! MUSZĄ BYĆ KOLOSALNE!!
Inaczej by sie wentylator nie grzał i nie dogrzewał strugi!!
Adam M.

----------


## Wgregor

Tak wyliczenia i fakty osmieszasz jakbyś był naciągaczem . Może nawet naciągasz na żwirowe? Nie mam racji?

----------


## adam_mk

MASZ RACJĘ!!!
 :Lol:  
Masz wyłączność na nią!  :Roll:  

Zaproponowałeś i wykonałeś pewne doświadczenie. 
PODAJ przyjęte założenia!
UDOWODNIJ ich słuszność.
Usiądź, pomyśl i napisz CO OZNACZAJĄ te wyniki, jakie wyszły, te wyliczenia!

Pomiń chwilowo problem mojej postawy życiowej wobec bliźnich!
Mam dość!  :cry:  
Adam M.

----------


## Wgregor

Przecież zrobiłem to dość jasno, nawet jak dla nietechnicznych..
Więc jeszcze posumuje dla Adama
Każde 100m3 powietrza na godzinę przy różnicy temperatur 15 stC ( w naszym klimacie to +30stC na zewnątrz, odda do guntu 200W
Tester GWC wykazał że w  najmniej korzystnym (u mnie) suchym  piachu 35W na metr bieżący w prostym odcinku nie podnosi temperatury gruntu
Czyli optymalny GWC to 6m /100m3/h. 
U mnie przy 280m3/h z 17m GWC rurowego "wuchodzi 17st na anemostacie. (ponad 30 przy gruncie na czerpni.) 
Dodam jeszcze że GWC nie może mieć (poza niezbędnym minimum ) zakrętów , nie mają one wpływu na wymianę ciepła , ale mają ogromny wpływ na opory.

trzeba Adamie to wyjaśnie jeszcze raz.

----------


## adam_mk

No i nie gadamy tym samym językiem!

Moc to zdolność do wykonywania pracy!
Moc działająca w czasie to właśnie ta praca!

Moc mierzymy watach równych J/sek
Pracę mierzymy w watosekundach (na przykład). Praca w ciągu sekundy, praca jednostkowa to moc. Watosekunda na sekundę to J.
Moc, praca, moc, praca - kołomyja bo te jednostki takie podobne....

Kilowat to jednostka mocy. ZDOLNOŚCI DO WYKONANIA CZEGOGOLWIEK!
Kilowatogodzina to jednostka pracy!

A płacą za pracę!!!
*Tylko energetyka* nalicza haracz za sam fakt, ze zapewnia tę teoretyczną możliwość! (przydział mocy)  :Evil:  
Jak dobrze najedzony, po herbatce czy kawce staniesz na budowie i sobie popatrzysz (będziesz dysponował mocą) - TO CI NIE ZAPŁACĄ!!!
Zapłacą dopiero, jak co zrobisz!!! Jak pracę wykonasz!
Bo liczy się efekt!

A Ty mi tu o mocach bredzisz!
JAK DŁUGO prowadziłeś ten eksperyment?
JAKĄ PORCJĘ ENERGII zastosowałeś do tego doświadczenia?

OBUDŹ SIĘ!!! Żyjemy w hydrosferze. Żyjemy (istnieje życie) tylko dlatego ,że ta hydrosfera istnieje!
A Ty ją przez jaką minutkę podręczyłeś 35Watami i wnioski wyciągasz?!  :ohmy:  
Toż Słoneczko nasze kochane dręczy ją 1360 watami na metr każdy!! (jak dzionek ładny). Realnie, gleba z tego do 1000W otrzymuje. W dzień pochmurny średnio 400W.

Piszesz po raz nie wiem który!
"Każde 100m3 powietrza na godzinę przy różnicy temperatur 15 stC ( w naszym klimacie to +30stC na zewnątrz, odda do guntu 200W "

I CO z tego wynika? - pytam po raz kolejny!!!  :Evil:  
Brednie, brednie, brednie!!!
Jeżeli wat to J/sek to:
KAŻDE 100m3 na 3600sekund odda 200 J/sek.
To znaczy ILE?

Jeżeli proces trwa godzinę ze stałą mocą 200W to przepłynie 3600 x 200 J x sek/sek = 720 000 J energii!
Zgoda!
Ale Ty ten grunt dręczysz grzałka elektryczną a wyniki przenosisz na POWIETRZE!!!
Podręcz go 200watową grzałką styropianową!!!

Ameryki nie odkryłeś twierdząc, że grunt (woda w nim, bo jest tam ZAWSZE) dużo może...
Problem w tym JAK TO ZROBIĆ STOSUJĄC *POWIETRZE!!!*

Piszesz, że Ci wychodzi....

Zrób tak:
Puść sobie przez te swoje nędzne kilka metrów 500m3/godz i trzymaj tak dobę! Pomierz po upływie tej doby!
PODAJ WYNIK POMIARU!!!
 :Evil:  

Nie obawiaj się, że się przesuszysz! Mamy lato a teraz problem jest odwrotny!
Może Cię zalać!

Może jeszcze coś...

Gadając w zaproponowany przez Ciebie sposób zaczniemy się zbliżać do promieniowania cieków wodnych, martwej i żywej wody , ekranów bioradiacyjnych pod łóżkiem rozkładanych, osuszaniem siłami magnetogeograwitacyjnymi i podobnych GWARANTOWANYCH PRZEZ PRODUCENTÓW bzdur!

...a przecież właśnie chodzi o to, aby język giętki w lot wypowiedział, co pomyśli głowa...
A Polacy - nie gęsi! Wszak swój język maja!

Pomyśl nad tym...
I niech MOC będzie z Tobą!
Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## Mice

> Dodam jeszcze że GWC nie może mieć (poza niezbędnym minimum ) zakrętów , nie mają one wpływu na wymianę ciepła , ale mają ogromny wpływ na opory.


W to co napisał Adam już się nie wcinam ale drobna matematyka ... czyli liczyłeś o ile dokładnie wzrośnie opór na "zakręcie" 90st ? Podaj proszę taki mały konkrecik   :Roll:

----------


## sSiwy12

Szanowni Państwo. Wojskowi  (byli również) to do siebie mają, że kadra oficerska (nawet ta  z rezerwy) ma zawsze rację - nie musi nic udowadniać - prawda Panie kapitanie (no chyba, że był awans, o którym nie wiem  :Lol: ).
Pan TB szerzy aksjomaty, w celu zwiększenia swojej sprzedaży i dowartościowania się - czego dowodem są Jego publikacje. Ale czy sam postępuje w zgodzie z nimi? No niekoniecznie. W jednej z ostatnich:


> Elektrownia wiatrowa. Mimo że dom ma skuteczną izolację i wentylację oraz roczne zużycie energii na poziomie 40 kWh/m kw. to dodatkowo został zaopatrzony w 1.5 kW elektrownię wiatrową. Zasila ona kabel grzewczy 1500 W/24V ELEKTRA umieszczony równomiernie w całej płycie podłogowej pod tradycyjnym ogrzewaniem podłogowym...


Publikacja była w listopadzie, ale już w czerwcu br. TB mówi swojemu znajomemu, że *nie jest to opłacalne*.

A to wyjaśnia "filozofie krótkich" kolektorów rurowych GWC - sam poleca długość od 10 do 20mb.:


> *Zaś rolą wentylacji jest dostarczyć*, niezależnie od pory roku, pogody, wysokości i szczelności domu *15 m3/h na każdą osobę!* Dlaczego to takie ważne? Za kilka lat ciężko będzie utrzymać domy zużywające więcej niż 40kWh/m kw. rocznie. I nie chodzi tu wyłącznie o naszą kieszeń. Mieszkanie w domu zużywającym 200 kWh/m kw. rocznie (czyli praktycznie wszystkie projekty gotowe)

----------


## adam_mk

Dusza wojownika, rzeczywiście, jest jakaś inna...  :Roll:  
Jak byłem w armii (w stanie wojennym na dodatek!) to wpajano mi upierdliwie WIELE aksjomatów....
Nie wszystkie "przyswoiłem", ale wiele pamiętam.... np.
"tam gdzie kończy się sens i logika - tam zaczyna się Wojsko!"
albo...
Co żołnierz ma w spodniach?!

- CHODZIĆ!!!
Adam M.
a do tematu to pasuje jak pięść do nosa...  :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll: 
Ale tak jakoś mi sie przypomniało...

----------


## @[email protected]

Adam - gdzieś Ty się podziewał??
Chyba jeszcze raz Ci wyślę maila, bo do dziś nie mam odpowiedzi  :wink:

----------


## adam_mk

Witaj
Ostatnio u dentysty bywam....  :cry:   :Roll:  
I czasem mi co ze łba wylatuje....
Przepraszam... Pocieszam się..
Chyba skleroza..... No, bo wolałbym, żeby to nie ten Niemiec, co dziadkowi wszystko chował...
Nic to!
Mniej świniaczków a więcej wielorybów i będzie dobrze!
Wysyłaj tego emilka!

Staram się odpowiadać natychmiast, coś mi nie poszło... :oops: 

Adam M.

----------


## Jurek_Z

> Przy 35 m wymienniku byłoby podobnie lub chłodniej, bo wentylator musi pokonać zbędne opory, więc i 'dogrzewa " powietrze.


35 m rury o średnicy 250 mm to powierzchnia wymiany ciepła około 27,5 m2 pod warunkiem, że rura jest ułożona bez zakrętów i tak głęboko że może oddawać ciepło we wszystkich kierunkach.

Płyta mojego wymiennika ma porównywalną powierzchnię więc wymiana ciepła zgodnie z prawami fizyki powinna być porównywalna. Dodatkowo pod płytą znajduje się żwir, który znacznie zwiększa powierzchnię wymiany ciepłą. W przypadku mojego wymiennika nie występuje również dodatkowy opornik jakim jest rura. Ponaddto wykraplająca się w wymienniku woda wsiąka bezpośrednio do gruntu co poprawia jeszcze jego parametry cieplne. Nad wymiennikiem ułożona jest warstwa styropianu i postawiony garaż więc nie ma problemu nagrzewania gruntu przez słoneczko latem lub wychładzania zimą.

Odnośnie oporów przepływu to powietrze w rurze musi pokonać 35 m przy powierzchni przekroju rury około 0,05 m2. U mnie powietrze pokonuje w wymienniku odcinek 6 m przy znacznie większej powierzchni poprzecznego przekroju więc gdzie te opory będą większe.

----------


## Wgregor

Opór zapewne będzie mniejszy ale, będą to wartości bardzo zbliżone. 
Gościu z biura doradztwa budowlanego  bdb.com.pl proponował 170m rury, a rehau 60m to przy dołożeniu zakrętów daje to już wymierne opory. 
Mam pytanie , Jurek czy robiłeś badania, czy gdybyś miał połowę mniejszy wymiennik czy nie działaby przy twojej wentylacji identycznie. Nie napisałem, że przewymiarowane wszystkie wymienniki nie chłodzą, napisałem, że ten sam efekt można osiągnąć mniejszym kosztem.

Jaki masz rekuperator? I jaką on ma powierzchnię wymiany? Jaki jest całkowity (materiał +robocizna koszt GWC?

----------


## Jurek_Z

> Opór zapewne będzie mniejszy ale, będą to wartości bardzo zbliżone. 
> Gościu z biura doradztwa budowlanego  bdb.com.pl proponował 170m rury, a rehau 60m to przy dołożeniu zakrętów daje to już wymierne opory. 
> Mam pytanie , Jurek czy robiłeś badania, czy gdybyś miał połowę mniejszy wymiennik czy nie działaby przy twojej wentylacji identycznie. Nie napisałem, że przewymiarowane wszystkie wymienniki nie chłodzą, napisałem, że ten sam efekt można osiągnąć mniejszym kosztem.
> 
> Jaki masz rekuperator? I jaką on ma powierzchnię wymiany? Jaki jest całkowity (materiał +robocizna koszt GWC?


  :big grin:    hmmm.... A ja już byłem przygotowany na odpowiedź, że 6 m to tak krótki odcinek, że powietrze pokona go w 3 sekundy i nie zdąży się schłodzić latem ani zagrzać zimą.   :Wink2:

----------


## Mice

> Opór zapewne będzie mniejszy ale, będą to wartości bardzo zbliżone. 
> Gościu z biura doradztwa budowlanego  bdb.com.pl proponował 170m rury, a rehau 60m to przy dołożeniu zakrętów daje to już wymierne opory.


Zapytam jeszcze raz, to znaczy jakie ?
Podaj przykładową wartość tych oporów dla rury/kolana np. pcv 200mm.

----------


## basiekg

Adam_mk przeszukuje forum od dluzszego czasu i niektore rzeczy staja sie dla mnei jasniejsze jednak temat GWC i rekuperatora jest wciaz baaaardzo mglisty (to pewnie przez kompletny brak wiedzy fizyczno-inzynierskiej). No tak czy siak zdazylam sie zorientowac ze jestes absolutnym ekspertem w tej dziedzinie dlatego do Ciebie kieruje pytania:
1. mam w projekcie domku wentylacje mechaniczna z reku chcialabym do tego dorzucic GWC (moze nie ze wzgledu na oszczednosc energii ale na chlodniejsze powietrze latem i niezamarzanie reku zimą) ale mam malutka dzialke a grunt to glina wdodatku wysoki poziom wod gruntowych. Z kolei przy okazji fundametów bede wymieniać grunt i bede miec pod domkiem 1,5 m (na glebokosc) zwiru czy ten zwir da sie jakos sporzytkowac w celu budowy GWC??
2. w projekcie kanal wentylacji mechanicznej w kuchni jest po przeciwnej stronie niż kuchenka gazowa czy w takim razie zamontowanie nad kuchenka tylko pochlaniacza + wentyl mechaniczna z drugiej strony kuchni jest rozsadne? czy moze lepiej poprostu przeniesc kuchenke tak zeby okap mozna bylo podlaczyc do kanalu wentylacji (wiem wiem w takim rozwiazaniu w okapie zbedny jest wentylator)
Z gory dzieki za odpowiedz

----------


## adam_mk

Witaj
Poczytaj o GWC wodny 1
W kuchni można tak i można inaczej. To kwestia wygody.
Wentylacja i tak będzie. Może w jednym z przypadków aromaty będą rozłaziły się szerzej.
Adam M.

----------


## Piczman

Mam prośbę Adamie !
Chcę wysłać Maila z zapytaniem do firmy Juwent odnośnie nagrzewnicy pod zamówienie!
Czy możesz opisać jak powinna wyglądać,ewentualnie jakiś przekrój?
Mają w ofercie nagrzewnice lamelkowe wodne ( chyba o taką mi chodzi) ale są ona bez obudowy.Czy to ma wyglądać jak WPC Dospela?
Czyli w obudowie w której są 2 króćce(po jednym z każdej strony) o średnicy takiej jak przewody wentylacyjne?
Jaka średnica wyjścia i wejścia glikolu?
Czy powinien być system odprowadzający skropliny?

Z góry dziękuje i Pozdrawiam!

----------


## adam_mk

Jeżeli cenisz swój system nerwowy, to nie pytaj!
Ja nieopatrznie to zrobiłem...  :Roll:  

Jak już doszedłem po wstrząsie "do siebie" to poza NAPRAWDĘ dobrymi nagrzewnicami w przyjaznej cenie, obudowy i zabudowy ich robię sam!

Oferują ładne i przemysłowe obudowy w cenach nieładnych i wielkoprzemysłowych  :Roll:  
Ja ostrzegałem a zrobisz - jak uważasz!
 :Lol:  
Adam M.

----------


## Piczman

Widziałem przekrój i już wiem jak to obudować ,,,,
Proste i "tańsze" będzie zrobić to samemu   :Lol:  
Tylko jeszcze jaką wybrać ( wielkość).Podają moce ale dla czynnika grzewczego od 60 do 90 stopni ( zasilanie) ,,,,
Orientujesz się może ( liczyłeś) która będzie miała ok. 4 KW dla 6 stopni glikolu??
Bo aż się boję ich zapytać   :Roll:

----------


## adam_mk

Akurat o to, to pytaj!
Kumaci bardzo.
To zawsze problem sposobu połączenia tych rurek w lamelkach osadzonych.
Generalnie - prawie wszystkie równolegle.
Krótka droga większej ilości czynnika przez olbrzymią powierzchnię wymiany.
Taka zasada.
Ja ja znam i mógłbym optymalizować, Oni maja OBR i robią to całe lata!
Liczą , bo umieją!

Podaj SWOJE potrzeby, pamiętając, że z gruntu dostaniesz tak +7stC.
Podaj ile powietrza na godzinę max i w jakiej zewnętrznej temp. min.
ciecz:
Zasilanie +7
Wylot? Ile litrów/min?
Powietrze:
X m3/godz w -20stC wlot
Wylot?

Coś takiego.

TĘ odpowiedź przyjmiesz spokojnie...
Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Celuj w rury fi 32. Takie są pompy do tego, które sobie radzą.
Tyle też w sumie będziesz miał pod ziemią.
Adam M.

----------


## Piczman

Myślałem że fi 25 ??
Komuś jak pamiętam tak radziłeś bo opory mniejsze!?
Dzięki za podpowiedzi,dzięki nim zapytam "fachowo" ,,,,
Może i "fachową" dostanę odpowiedź   :Lol:  
W sumie jak już płacę to niech liczą,podejrzewam że jest w cenie   :Confused: 
A wracając do średnicy to w końcu 25 czy 32 ?

----------


## adam_mk

Jak Cię stać, boś Krezus i włość masz rozległą, to zakop z 200mb.
Łącznie fi 32. W dwóch kawałkach po 100mb fi 25 zrównoleglone!
WTEDY opory mniejsze! WSPÓLNĄ rurę fi 32 wtargaj do domu.
Byłyby dwie, bo początek i koniec tego rurociągu...
Adam M.

----------


## Wgregor

Jak bogaty klient to i 500m   I nic naprawdę nie dociera?

----------


## Piczman

Chcę zakopać te 200 metrów choćby to była przesada!
Na gorsze dni,niższe wody itd.
To żaden koszt bo ok. 500 zł,,,,  a opory?
Pompka z mocą 25 W powinna sobie poradzić,zależy jaki ma być przepływ.Ale to będę regulował po wykonaniu   :Lol: 
Jeśli 25 W będzie mało to nastawy są ,,,, do wyboru!
Opłacalność ??
Olać to   :Lol:

----------


## Wgregor

-ile m rury jest w cwu i jakiej mocy jet pompka?.
-Jaką moc może przenieść czynnik współpracujący z gwc?

----------


## adam_mk

Spróbuj przepchnąć wiadro wody na minutę przez taką nagrzewnicę.
Wtedy pogadamy.

Piczman
60-tka wychodzi....
Ta pompa. Jak warunki nie ekstremalne to na 1 biegu...
Adam M.

----------


## Mice

> -ile m rury jest w cwu i jakiej mocy jet pompka?.
> -Jaką moc może przenieść czynnik współpracujący z gwc?


a jaki opór będzie w gwc na kolanie 90st fi 200 mm ?
pewnie się nie doczekam, ale cierpliwy jestem   :Roll:

----------


## manieq82

Witam serdecznie,

Planuję wykonać GWC - żwirowy. Mam bardzo piaszczyste tereny, jakiekolwiek ulewy są niewidoczne na ziemi po kilkunastu minutach - poziom wody jest bardzoo nisko.

Zastanawiałem się nad rurowym - myślałem że będzie mniej problematyczny - ale jak kopałem forum to pisaliście iż przy piaskach oddawanie ciepła/chłodu z piasku nieskutecznie się udaje przy rurce.

Tak więc żwirowy - samodzielnie! A jak!  :smile: 

Zrobiłem mały szkic (zerżnełem ze szkicu adama - mam nadzieję że się nie obrazi za lekki plagiat) tylko wymiary rzecz jasna moje.


Domek mam około 180m2 plus garaż. Myślę że złoże 7x4 w zupełności wystarczy. 
Poniżej planowane wejście do budynku i projekt parteru


A poniżej zamieszczam ogólny poglądowy skan działki z adaptacji po nakreśleniu gdzie owo gwc będzie i gdzie będzie POŚ. Planuję kupić POŚ-a z firmy 
Pipelife


Mam jednak kilka i pytań i proszę was o poradę (jestem laikiem i całą wiedzę czerpię ze źródeł czytanych więc proszę nie besztać ZBYT mocno  :smile:  jak jakieś gafy piszę)
1. Czy nie będzie przeciwskazań na montaż powyższego łącznie z GWC - odległość około 15 m (na drodze budynek)?
2. Jakiej frakcji użyć żwiru a) przy rurach napowietrzającyh i zbierających oraz w złożu głównym?
3. Jakieś średnicy rury użyć
4. Jakiej średnicy otwory wiercić - jak gęsto?
5. Czy folię układać pod i nad GWC?
6. 10 cm styropianu styknie na wierzch?
7. Czy robić jakąś rewizję przed wejściem do budynku lub coś w rodzaju studzienki czyli trójnika z rury gdzie dolne odeście odprowadzało by ew. wodę przed dojściem do budynku? Będzie woda się skraplała?
8. Złoże musi sie regenerować - jak długo w przypadku w/w projektów?
9. Czy można powiedzmy dać najmniejszy ciąg - na najmniejszych obrotach ale nie  przełączać między GWC a czerpnią zewn.? (chodzi o okres zimowy żeby zmniejszyć maksymalnie pobór zimnego powietrza - lato obojętnie)

Dziękuję za odpowiedzi

----------


## ppiszc

Witam,

A gdyby tak w wodnym1 uzyc zamiast 200m tej twardej niebieskiej fi32, 4x50m fi16 rury alupex? Oczywiscie zdaje sobie sprawe ze moze wyjsc troszke drozej, ale czy sa jakies inne przeciw??? Powierzchnia boczna (czyli wymiany) takiego ukladu jest wieksza....
Poza tym jest to rurka stosowana powrzechnie w podlogowce - wiec rozdzielacze nie sa az tak drogie.
A i jeszcze: zdaje sie ze glikolu wyjdzie mniej do napelnienia takiej instalacji?
Dobrze kombinuje czy pokielbasilem cos w obliczeniach?

Pzdr,
ppiszc

----------


## adam_mk

ppiszc
Można, ale alupex droższy...
Zadziałać powinno bardzo ładnie.

manieq82
Żwirowiec to dobry pomysł. Warunki bardzo dobre.
Systemy, jak sprawne, się nie pogryzą.
Dla około 500m3 rura fi 200. (optymalna)
Otworów tyle, aby ich powierzchnia była wielokrotnie większa niż przekrój rury. Część i tak zasłoni żwir. Frakcja przy tych rurach większa od średnicy otworów.
Jak się nie da (brak żwiru czy inne) owiń rury gęstą i mocną siatką plastikową, żeby to co masz, do rury nie wpadało.
Geowłuknina ma otulać całe złoże. Folia nad styropianem , nad złożem. 10cm styro to zupełnie dość. Rewizja zbędna, nic tam się już nie wykropli. Zrób lekki spad w kierunku złoża, to nawet jakby, to ścieknie i wsiąknie.
Takie złoże nie musi się regenerować przy "normalnej" pracy. Tak na 0,2 wymiany. Zapracuje "live".
Czerpnia jest potrzebna. Bywa na dworze 10 czy 14stC. Trudno to chłodzić, żeby potem podgrzewać.
Jeszcze coś.
Przysuń wlot do GWC w okolice domu, aby lepiej i STALE móc go kontrolować! To bardzo WAŻNE miejsce. Odsuń od płotu, poza zasięg cudzych rąk!
Alarm, będzie...Wsadź czujnik gazów usypiających (chloroformy itp) w system wentylacji.
Adam M.

----------


## Piczman

Właśnie dostałem ofertę od Juwentu ,,,,
Cena nagrzewnicy to 350 zł!!!!  :smile: 
Podałem takie parametry:
Glikol 7st na zasilaniu, powietrze nawiewane -20 stopni i wywiewane +1 stopień!
wydajność to 250 m3/h ,,,,,,
Moc takiej nagrzewnicy to 2,05 KW!

Pod spodem dopisek :
" PRZY PODANYCH PARAMETRACH POWIETRZA I JEGO ILOśCI ORAZ TEMP. CZYNNIKA GRZEWCZEGO 7 STOPNI --- 3 KW JEST NIEMOżLIWE DO OSIąGNIęCIA"

Czy wszystko jest OK?

----------


## Wgregor

Pod spodem dopisek :
" PRZY PODANYCH PARAMETRACH POWIETRZA I JEGO ILOśCI ORAZ TEMP. CZYNNIKA GRZEWCZEGO 7 STOPNI --- 3 KW JEST NIEMOżLIWE DO OSIąGNIęCIA"

Czy wszystko jest OK?[/quote]

Bardzo OK już o tym pisałem

----------


## Piczman

To niby po co te 200 mb i 6 KW ?
Na zapas?
Na gorsze czasy?
A może i chłodnicę przewymiarować i dać dla glikolu +4 ??

----------


## Wgregor

Nie 250 m3/h przy delta T 15 st to chłodnica z zapasem 0.6 kW a 15-20 m rury.

----------


## Wgregor

.... no chyba, że na gorsze czasy dasz centralę 2000m3/h....

----------


## adam_mk

Spróbujmy się sprawie przyjrzeć pod takim kątem:
Jak długo chcemy korzystać z tego dolnego źródła?
Godzinę, 6 godzin?
Dobę?
Może inaczej ! Korzystamy 1 godzinę i dajemy mu "odpocząć" przez 2 następne...
Może być?
KTO będzie tego pilnował?

Przecież to dolne źródło nie jest worem bez dna! Bardzo długie czerpanie z niego spowoduje, że z biegiem czasu temperatura cieczy wypływającej spod ziemi zacznie się zmniejszać.
Wtedy wyłączamy całość, bo tego nie uwzględniliśmy?

Są od dawna eksploatowane takie źródła! Od pomp ciepła! Są znane parametry glikolu z początku, środka i końca sezonu!

ZGODA! Da się to policzyć zacznie bardziej dokładnie po znacznie dogłębniejszej analizie geologii tej konkretnej działki! Dojdziemy może nawet do tego, że wystarczyłoby o 50 czy 60mb mniej tej rurki.
Masz sezon na takie analizy, na obserwacje poziomu wody i sączeń!
O.K.
ZA ROK będziesz Z WIELKĄ PEWNOŚCIĄ wiedział jak jest u Ciebie!
Zakładając koszt rury nawet na 3zł to przepłacasz za przewymiarowanie 150zł w materiale. Jak miejsce i koparkę masz - to jeszcze trochę, ale nie krocie!
Warto żyłować ten układ?

Do jednego kranu w domu wystarczy rura 1/2". CZEMU dajesz grubsze?
Wpuść do domu akurat taką - bo przecież starczy!

Zauważ, że wszyscy pytają co zrobić, żeby NA PEWNO zadziałało!
Tu, jak przewymiarujesz, to nie popsujesz! Uelastycznisz ten system. Zwłaszcza na bardzo dynamiczne pobieranie mocy!
Przyjdą goście , dasz te 500m3, bo palaczy kupa, -26stC za oknem i co?
Okna pootwierasz?
200m3 stale, to zapotrzebowanie na moc rzędu 2kW. Z 10mb rury taką właśnie moc dostarczysz, tylko JAK DŁUGO!!!
O to chodzi!

Zrobisz tak, jak zechcesz. Zawsze to do zaoszczędzenia z 4 do 5 setek.

"To niby po co te 200 mb i 6 KW ?
Na zapas? "

6kW źródło potrzebne stale 2kW dostarczy i nie "klęknie". Nie "zauważy" poboru zapewniając stałe zasilanie 7stC.
Obciąż mocniej źródło 2kW....

Pozdrawiam Adam M.

MOŻESZ nam podać wymiary zewnętrzne tej nagrzewnicy?
A parametry TEJ nagrzewnicy przy 500m3/godz?

----------


## adam_mk

A swoją drogą...
Czemu nie gotowiec Dospela?
Przecież jest!
Czemu nie chłodnica samochodowa?

Wgregor połączy ją z 10mb rury i póki dopija herbatkę to działać jeszcze będzie...

Co potem, to MNIE raczej już nie pytajcie!  :Lol:  
Adam M.

----------


## Piczman

> MOŻESZ nam podać wymiary zewnętrzne tej nagrzewnicy?
> A parametry TEJ nagrzewnicy przy 500m3/godz?


Nie podali żadnych danych oprócz ceny i mocy!

----------


## adam_mk

Zapytać możesz?  :Roll:  
Porównałbym z tym klockiem, co leży pod regałem i czeka na obudowę...
Adam M.

----------


## Piczman

Za późno dziś pewnie bo dodzwonić się nie mogę!
Jutro z rańca będę wiedział ,,,,, i oczywiście się odezwę !

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## manieq82

> manieq82
> Żwirowiec to dobry pomysł. Warunki bardzo dobre.
> ................
> Adam M.


A i jeszcze coś apropos zraszania - robić jakiś automat czy może myślałem zakopać takie linie zraszające - pełno teraz tego w castoramie do podlewania ogródka - i dać mały kurek w środku i odkręcać "jak trzeba" ??

----------


## Piczman

Wymiary tej nagrzewnicy to 30x30, pewnie cm   :Lol:  
Nieduża,myślałem że to jaki kolos będzie 100x100 przynajmniej ,,,,

A ,,,, cena 350 jest ceną NETTO   :Evil:  
Ale i tak niewiele!?

----------


## ppiszc

> Wymiary tej nagrzewnicy to 30x30, pewnie cm   
> Nieduża,myślałem że to jaki kolos będzie 100x100 przynajmniej ,,,,
> 
> A ,,,, cena 350 jest ceną NETTO   
> Ale i tak niewiele!?


Ale 30x30 to jest 2D - grubosc wynosi 0?

ppiszc.

----------


## Piczman

Poprosiłem o wymiary i dostałem tylko te!
O grubości ani słowa,chyba kobita z działu handlowego nie wie że jest jeszcze trzeci wymiar   :Lol:  
Trzeba będzie jeszcze raz zadzwonić ,,,,
Zrobię to jutro!
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Wgregor

Zadzwoniłem do dospela by mi przesłali wyliczenia dlaczego do ekonomika 120 100m rury gwc, a do 300-tki  200mb. Nie mają wyliczeń i nikt tego nie liczył , nie wiedzą też skąd te długości, powiedzieli "tak wyszło" Będę jeszcze drążył.

----------


## adam_mk

Czytają forum i "tak im wychodzi" bo tu było i liczone i kalkulowane i szacowane kilka razy....  :Lol:  

Tak , nagrzewniczka 30 x 30 x 20 do 25(trzyrzędowa).
Ale sam chciałeś 250m3!
Maleństwo. Dla 500m3 opory jej skoczą ostro.
Adam M.

----------


## Wgregor

Fakt. Było liczone, więc czemu dalej jekieś żwirowce i 50-cio metrowe rury do 0.6kW?

----------


## adam_mk

Wgregor
Usiądź wygodnie, zrelaksuj się i pomyśl!
Tak jak różni są ludzie, tak różne są warunki geolo na działkach, które sobie kupili!
Właśnie z tego powodu sposób pobierania TEGO SAMEGO - Solarnego ciepełka zdeponowanego w gruncie latem - jest różny!

Dlatego rurowce, żwirowce, wodne1 i 2 i inne hybrydy!

I jeszcze jedna prawidłowość:

MOŻNA z jednego wiadra chlusnąć "wiadro" wody, ale tylko raz!
Z basenu można robić to wielokrotnie i zauważalnie "nie braknie" Ci tej wody.

Wyżyłowanie takiego źródła to bardzo głupi pomysł na zaoszczędzenie 500zł!
Drążysz problemy, w których żywiołowo nie zgadzasz się ze zdaniem innych!
Sto razy pytano Cię o opory rury - a Ty ignorujesz to pytanie STALE podnosząc problem tych oporów!
To jakie one są? SKĄD się biorą? ZAWSZE są stałe, niezmienne?

Ja uruchamiam systemy wentylacyjne pędzone mocą sumaryczną 120W i one bardzo sprawnie działają, nawet jak po drodze jest żwirowiec!
Twierdzisz, że bredzę, kłamię czy że czynię cuda?

Zadaj sobie trud spojrzenia na problem w odmienny sposób, od tego,  jak Ty to czynisz!
I tak inwestor zawsze decyduje CO do niego bardziej przemawia!
Nawet jak 1000 razy powtórzysz to samo, to i tak nie stanie się jedyną obowiązującą prawdą!
Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Piczman

Spróbuj na sprawę spojrzeć tak:

Można zabudować tę nagrzewniczkę, którą Ci zaproponowali i do 250m3 będzie ona działała z mniej więcej podanymi parametrami.
Każda próba zwiększenia strugi spowoduje ujawnienie sie wąskiego gardła w jakimś punkcie.
Zadałeś pytanie i dali odpowiedź.
Może mało precyzyjnie dobrałeś pytanie?

Zobacz co będzie jak wrzucisz tam nagrzewniczkę 50 x 60 x 25cm
Czas wymiany zwiększy się 2 x
Powierzchnia wymiany też
"Usztywni" się termodynamiczne cały ten układ.
Opory dla strugi będą pomijalne, bo graniczne są w tej, której parametry dostałeś.
ZAWSZE będzie tylko lepiej a w szczególnej, ekstremalnej sytuacji będzie tak, jak wyliczono!
W koszcie budowy systemu przyjmij 100% wyższą cenę TEGO elementu.
Pamiętaj, że tworzysz coś, co ma działać bezustannie przez wiele, wiele lat!
Powinno tez bezawaryjnie, bezobsługowo i automatycznie...
TU chcesz koniecznie zaoszczędzić kilka setek?
Odłóż ten problem w czasie i dobuduj potem, ale naprawdę dobrze!
Zrobisz to raz a cieszyć się będziesz stale!

Znowu mnie tu za przewymiarowywanie zjadą....
Ale mnie to działa dobrze... :Lol: 
Adam M.

----------


## Wgregor

wyluzowałem, na spokojnie.... mimo wszystko uważam, że przewymiarowanie 2-3 razy wystarczy, zwłaszcza, że delta t 15 st ,czyli przy 300m3 /h jakieś 0.6kW występuje u nas w nieliczne dni. 
Tak wyluzowany ... czy jak wiaderkiem chlusnę do Bałtyku zaleje Szwecję?

Zastanawiam się dlaczego 30 cm izolacji zamiast 10 czy 20 jest tak tutaj wyśmiewane, czy atakowane, a korzyści energetyczne z izolowania domów są tak nieproporcjonalne, do ciepła jakie można uzyskać czy oddać przez 100-300m3/h powietrza wentylacyjnego, że pachnie to paranojom

----------


## Wgregor

"Znowu mnie tu za przewymiarowywanie zjadą.... 
Ale mnie to działa dobrze... 
Adam M."
A dlaczego ma nie działać. Dobrany właściwie GWC będzie tylko działał lepiej i będzie tańszy to wszystko!

----------


## adam_mk

Rozumiem, że napisałeś:
*Ale mnie to działa lepiej!*
Uzasadnij jak dla debila - dlaczego!
Tak krok po kroku...
Adam M.

----------


## Wgregor

> Wymiary tej nagrzewnicy to 30x30, pewnie cm   
> Nieduża,myślałem że to jaki kolos będzie 100x100 przynajmniej ,,,,
> 
> A ,,,, cena 350 jest ceną NETTO   
> Ale i tak niewiele!?


Dobrzę , że te 30cm/30 cm nie ja wyliczyłem, bo by się zagotowało, że się nie znam, ale do "TAAAKIEJ " nagrzewnicy  ( mniejszej od pudełka po butach) to i 20m rurki w gruncie to OGROMNY wymiennik.

----------


## Piczman

Idąc Twoim tokiem Adamie dobrze by było przewymiarować także nagrzewnicę ,,,

Tylko jak ją zamówić?Jakie dane mam im podać?Inne?
Czy może to samo razy dwa.tylko co razy dwa?
Szerokość,długość,grubość??
Nie wiem jak im wytłumaczyć że chcę większą!!!
A może podać te 500 m3/h ,,,

Zdecydowałem zrobić GWC więc chcę zrobić to porządnie , koszty mają drugoplanową rolę   :Lol:

----------


## Mice

Piczman, nagrzewnica będzie robiona na odpowiednią wydajność całego systemu went. więc najważniejszy warunek to ilość m3/h. Druga sprawa, że zawsze możesz podać im warunki dodatkowe i najwyżej odpowiedzą, że nie jest możliwe zrobienie czegoś takiego.

----------


## Piczman

Tak ,,,, tylko tu chodzi o przewymiarowanie nagrzewnicy względem wydajności systemu wentylacyjnego!!

Ja to tak zrozumiałem.
Będę wentylował max 250 m3/h , przecież nie kupię reku na 500m3/h bo mi nie będzie aż taka wymiana nigdy potrzebna ,,,, ?
A nagrzewnice dobrać mogę na te 500 m3/h dla "usztywnienia" całego systemu!?Tak jak opisywał to Adam !

Prawde gadam czy ETAM ??  :Confused:

----------


## Wgregor

Mniejszych nagrzewnic nie robią a ta jest do1 kW czyli i na 500m3/h przy dT 15st wystarczy. iDo tego pudełeczka.....   200 mb rury w gruncie!!!! Takie 200m rury usztywni to 30-to centymetrowe pudełeczko jeszcze bardziej!
Już wiem czemu jestem atakowany "merytorycznie".

----------


## Mice

jeśli zakładasz max 250m3, nie martwisz się, że warunki (założenia) mogą się zmienić (temp. gleby, powietrza, chęć zwiększenia ciagu lub chociażby niedoszacowanie parametrów przez Juwent) to nie musisz nic przewymiarowywać. 
Kwestia tego, że możesz jechać Oplem który ma 60KM i 120KM i każdy pociągnie 140km/h tylko spróbuj przyśpieszyć/wyprzedzić albo załadować max. obciążenie ...
I o tym pisze Adam   :Lol:

----------


## Piczman

Fakt,jeśli centrala ma max wydajność wyższą to chodzi wolniej i ciszej co jest bardzo pożądane ale większe reku to dodatek rzędu 2-3tyś a nie paru stów a to już dużo.Nie stać mnie na reku z taką wydajnością po prostu.
Więc teraz skoro jestem skazany na te max 250m3/h to warto zwiększać tą nagrzewnicę w takim wypadku??
Czy ma to sens tylko przy zmianie także Reku na większy ?
Co do rurki to kwestia dodatkowych 300 zł,nagrzewnicy tez więc to nie jest problemem,skoro ma działać lepiej i mam mieć większą gwarancję ,,,
Co do terenu to nie powinno się nic zmienić,teren podmokły był tam zawsze,Gmina odwodniła i dalej jest mokra,tyle że mniej!

----------


## Mice

To nie tak, przy 250m3 centrala będzie zarżnięta a Ty jej dołożysz spore opory nagrzewnicy, po drugie przy max wydajności reku jesteś na styku max. wydajności/sprawności nagrzewnicy (przynajmniej tak wynika z tego co napisałeś). Dlatego niektórzy uważają, że warto wydać te kilkaset złotych, żeby po prostu przestać myśleć jak to będzie w pewnym momencie lub co gorsza sprawdzić, że miało być pięknie a wyszło jak zawsze   :Roll:

----------


## adam_mk

Gdybym miał przypuszczać, że Twoja kubatura = wymianie na godzinę, to około 250m3 to szacowałbym Twój domek na jakieś 80m2 po podłodze grzanej/wentylowanej/mieszkalnej.
Maleństwo. Mieszkanie "ubrane" na domek!
Jeżeli tak jest, to 500m3 jest zbędne!!!
Ogrzejesz świeczką a zwentylujesz byle czym!
Policz sobie 0,2 x 250m3 = potrzeby = 50m3/godz.
Tylko to jakaś kawalerka wychodzi! Jeden średnio duży facet i bez psa nawet!
To ta nagrzewniczka jest bardzo dobra, a zakopać możesz raptem 100mb i zapas będziesz miał wielki!

Ile , tak właściwie, masz tej kubatury?
Coś mi się popier..  myliło?
Adam M.

----------


## Piczman

Całośc mam 280 m3 ,,,,
Reku mam wybrany z wydajnością max 250 m3/h ,,,
Model wyższy to Daytona 350 która ma 350m3/h ,,,

I zastanawiam się nad tym większym,w sumie pasowało by jak ulał!?
Tylko firma projektująca całą instalację poknociła i zapewnia że ten mniejszy " wystarczy"  :Confused:

----------


## adam_mk

A!
No, to kompletnie mi sie poknociło!  :ohmy:   :oops:  
Byłem pewien, ze dyskutujemy coś 500m3!

Mam nadzieję, ze nie zakopałeś tych pełnych 200mb  :oops:  
Mały domek to mniejsze potrzeby. Mniejszy piec, mniejsze rurki wentylacji - a zasady są zachowane.
Z GWC też spokojnie możesz mniej żądać...
Ta nagrzewniczka wcale nie będzie zła!
Dziwne - ale prawdziwe!
Pompka do GWC tez mniejsza...

Poniosło mnie?
Może za dużo tych większych domów non stop?!  :ohmy:   :oops:  

Adam M.

----------


## Piczman

Jeszcze nie zakopałem na szczęście   :Lol:  

To ile tej rurki w końcu bo zgłupiałem!
Co do nagrzewnicy to rozumiem że będzie ,,,,,
Domek będzie mały 110 m i jedna kondygnacja! Na większy mnie nie stać   :Confused:  

Może i dobrze hehe ,,,,

----------


## adam_mk

Poczytaj ze dwa ostatnie moje wywody tu:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...614715#2614715
Może pomogą...
A ta rura...

Masz jakie 300m3 potrzeb. Kolektor 3kW to jest już naprawdę sporo przewymiarowany.
Zależnie od ilości wody pod trawnikiem można go liczyć od 35W/mb - bardzo mokro i woda stoi stale
do
30W/mb dla "tylko mokro"

Jak Cię stać, to zakop w linii jakie niecałe 100mb tej rury. Najlepiej kup 100 i zakop, a część wprowadź do domu pod te nagrzewnicę. W gruncie zostanie z 80 co jest zupełnie dość! Będzie wystarczająco nadmiarowo.
Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## Wgregor

Adam naprawdę tak trudno policzyć, że 500m3/h przy dT 15st to 1kW! i nawet 25W z metra gwc to 40mb.

----------


## aniakrzys

Dostałem z JUWENTu ofertę na wymiennik o parametrach: wymiana 600m3/godz. Cena 1500zł. Wymiary wymiennika: 500x360x160. Opory przepływu powietrza 13,5Pa. Chyba się zdecyduję.

----------


## Wgregor

Czy byłeś kiedyś nocą w domu 200-250m2 ( o mniejszym nawet nie wspominam) w którym chodzi najcichszy na rynku rekuperator 600m3/h? Jak nie to podjedź do sklepu gdzie takowy mają i niech ci go zapuszczą!  po co pisać takie głupoty. Zimą poza SZUMEM nie puscisz więcej jak 20m3/h dla jednej osoby bo wilgotność spadnie do 20% i żyć się nie da.
Latem zaś poza SZUMEM , policz! 600m3/h przy róznicy temperatur 15stopni. to 1.2 kW. od tego odejmij pompkę cyrkulacyjną , jakieś 50-70W i wentylator jakieś 450W. . zysk 0.7 kW Czyli 30gr! Godzin kiedy przebywasz w domu w czasie 30-to stopniowych upałów niech będzie 900 ( trzy miesiące po 10 godzin TO AŻ NIEMOŻLIWE ale niech będzie) to daje 300zł !!!
 A co będzie gdy całkowity koszt GWC przekroczy 5000zł
 A jak to wyjdzie dgy puścimy tylko 300m3 /h bo pozim szumów na wiecej nie pozwoli.
 Wełny w dach daejsz  tylko 30 cm  zamist 50 (na to kasy szkoda, izolacja? to takie prymitywne, A GWC o! tym się można sąsiadowi pochwalic
 słońce to 1100W/m2 czyli jakieć 0.6 m2 "nasłonecznienia"  równa się  WC ... zapomniałem o G.

TROSZKĘ TRZEBA MYSLEĆ!

----------


## adam_mk

"Latem zaś poza SZUMEM "

Nie gadamy tym samym językiem! Chyba się nie dogadamy.
Ja chyba buduję coś innego, jak to, co opisujesz...
Adam M.

----------


## Wgregor

Chyba się nie musimy dogadywać. To wyliczenia sprawdzone w praktyce. Czego nie wiesz?
Ile W ma pompka do cyrkulacji na 100 czy 200m rurki?
Ile W ma wentylator w centrali 600m3/h?
Czy jaki jest poziom szumów na np 7 -dmiu anemostatach nawiewowych przy 600m3/h?
Ile W może "przenieść" powietrze z wentylacji?
Czego nie wiesz?

----------


## DeeM

Adam, niezłego trola wychodowałeś .. a było nie dokarmiać  :Wink2:   :Confused:

----------


## adam_mk

Uważasz, że dojrzał?
Po odstrzale można niezły dywanik z dużej sztuki wyprawić...
Skórka z małego to na nic!...
Adam M.

----------


## renia i arek

małego lepiej upchać w słoju z formaliną i pokazywać jako okaz.

----------


## Wgregor

Momo wszystko Adaś przestaniesz sobie z ludzi jaja robić.

----------


## Wgregor

A co w tym jest dziwnego?  mam ogrzewanie wlączone cały rok. mam 40 cm styropianu w podłodze, 40 cm wełny w ścianie i 50 w dachu. rachunki w pozostałe miesiace się niewiele różnią, bo nawet w lato biorę ciepły prysznic, oglądam telewizję, a komputer odpalony jest nonstop.
Chyba po to się domy izoluje by zmarginalizować koszty ogrzewania, lub nawet je pominąć. Ale trudno dom izolować jak się nawet nie rozumie PO CO TO SIĘ ROBI.

----------


## coulignon

> a czemu swoją miarką mierzysz wszystkich pozostałych ?? ja mam tylko 20 cm styropianu na ścianach i 30 cm na suficie, dla mnie sezon grzewczy kończy się z odejściem mrozów


właśnie przypomniała mi się piosenka "nie pal papierosów" można byłoby sparafrazować "nie karm trola nie karm bo będzie bolało i będzie co źle"  :Lol:

----------


## Wgregor

[quote="mpoplaw"]


> Momo wszystko Adaś przestaniesz sobie z ludzi jaja robić.


i to mówi ktoś kto twierdzi że od października do kwietnia to jest połowa sezonu grzewczego ??[/quote

Swoją miara???? przecież to twój cytat.
 Izolacja termiczna jest po to by zminimalizować skutki różnic temperaturowych. Czyli im lepsza izolacja tym mniejszą rolę odgrywa ogrzeawanie zimą a klimatyzacja latem.
Jeszcze raz napiszę SKORO NIE WIESZ PO CO JEST IZOLACJA TERMICZNA I JAK SIĘ JĄ ROBI NIE BAW SIĘ TYM.

----------


## Wgregor

Mimo wszystko bez zrozumienia roli izolacji termicznej nie zbudujesz domu 3 litrowego. . A po to tu chyba piszesz?. Czy ktoś kto już lepszy dom ma nie może pisac/

----------


## wmpol

> Znowu mnie tu za przewymiarowywanie zjadą....
> Ale mnie to działa dobrze...
> Adam M.


Czy można prosić o jakieś zdjęcie tej działającej instalacji?

----------


## Wgregor

> po pierwsze dom już dawno stoi, po drugie ty nie piszesz ty trolujesz, na 207 twoich postów 200 rozmija się z prawdą


dodaj " z moją" przed prawdą.

----------


## wmpol

> Wgregor
> 
> ILE Ty tego już zbudowałeś?
> Daj, proszę tabele pomiarów rzeczywistej realizacji!
> Pokiwamy się nad tym!


Adamie, a ja chciałbym poznać Twoją odpowiedź na takie pytanie.

----------


## Wgregor

> Człowieku, Ty dalej swoje. Grzeje lub schładza grunt a nie rura.
> z 1mb (trafniej 1m2) można w sposób prawie ciągły "wycisnąć" 10 - 30W, bez względu na to ile tam ułożysz rury. 
> Pewnie nie wiesz o czym pisze - to może "usprawni" Twój tok myślenia:
> http://www.solis.pl/index.php/projek...askie_spiralne


Pokazałem ten "spiralny" gwc na PW . Za głowę się złapli, dodając, że gdy nie widzieli to by nie uwierzyli.
 Może i dobrze,  że to cudo zdjeto z netu

----------


## wmpol

> To wyliczenia i badania nie moje tylko z innego forum, ale mój 17m wymiennik działa daje nonstop stałą temperaturę taką jaka jest na jego głębokości.


Jakiego typu masz wymiennik? 
a) Rura fi200mm przez którą czerpiesz powietrze,  
czy 
b) rura fi25 lub 32mm , w której płynie ciecz (glikol?), która ogrzewa powietrze (lub schładza latem) w nagrzewnicy (chłodnicy)?

Jeśli odpowiedź padła gdzieś wcześniej to proszę o informację (wątek jest dość długi)

----------


## sSiwy12

> Napisał sSiwy12
> 
> Człowieku, Ty dalej swoje. Grzeje lub schładza grunt a nie rura.
> z 1mb (trafniej 1m2) można w sposób prawie ciągły "wycisnąć" 10 - 30W, bez względu na to ile tam ułożysz rury. 
> Pewnie nie wiesz o czym pisze - to może "usprawni" Twój tok myślenia:
> http://www.solis.pl/index.php/projek...askie_spiralne
> 
> 
> Pokazałem ten "spiralny" gwc na PW . Za głowę się złapli, dodając, że gdy nie widzieli to by nie uwierzyli.
>  Może i dobrze,  że to cudo zdjeto z netu


Tak dla jasności. Opisywany był spiralny, glokolowy *kolektor* gruntowy i akurat dla potrzeb PC (notabene, moim zdaniem, może byc stosowany tylko w szczególnych przypadkach) - co nie ma wpływu na meritum sprawy, że grzeje (chłodzi) 1mb (m2, m3) gruntu a nie ilość ułozonych w tym metrze "rur"

----------


## Wgregor

Dzięki za czytanie z uwagą. Zawsze coś w rozumku zostanie.

----------


## wmpol

> Właśnie dostałem ofertę od Juwentu ,,,,
> Cena nagrzewnicy to 350 zł!!!! 
> Podałem takie parametry:
> Glikol 7st na zasilaniu, powietrze nawiewane -20 stopni i wywiewane +1 stopień!
> wydajność to 250 m3/h ,,,,,,
> Moc takiej nagrzewnicy to 2,05 KW!
> 
> Pod spodem dopisek :
> " PRZY PODANYCH PARAMETRACH POWIETRZA I JEGO ILOśCI ORAZ TEMP. CZYNNIKA GRZEWCZEGO 7 STOPNI --- 3 KW JEST NIEMOżLIWE DO OSIąGNIęCIA"
> ...


Dla mnie zdanie w cudzysłowach jest niejednoznaczne.
Zakładając, że przepływ wynosi 250m3/h powietrza o temp -20stC a czynnik chłodzący ma 7stC to według mnie maksymalna moc do uzyskania poprzez zwiększanie wymiarów nagrzewnicy równa się mocy zużytej do ogrzania tej ilości powietrza do temperatury 7stC (bardziej już go nie ogrzejemy)- może się zdarzyć ,że jest to wartość czysto teoretyczna ponieważ nagrzewnica która byłaby to w stanie zrobić musiałaby być zbyt duża.
Tak więc to zdanie może oznaczać:
a) moc potrzebna do ogrzania 250m3/h powietrza z -20stC do 7stC jest  mniejsza niż 3kW
b) nasza największa nagrzewnica potrafi ogrzać wspomnianą ilość powietrza tylko do temperatury np. +4stC co równa się mocy jakieś tam ( większej niż 2,05kW a mniejszej niż 3kW)
c) kazał nam Pan ogrzać powietrze o powyższych parametrach do temp. 1stC więc potrzeba 2,05kW, moglibyśmy zaproponować Panu większą nagrzewnicę ale wtedy nie spełnimy narzuconych przez Pana warunków ponieważ powietrze ogrzeje się do wyższej temperatury niż 1stC

----------


## Wgregor

Przecież to WENTYLAJA. Poza aspektami energetycznymi najważniejsze są aspekty zdrowia i komfortu! powietrze ogrzane z -20 do +7 z gwc i dalej do +22 w domu, będzie miało koło 0 % wilgotności względnej , a przy strumieniu 250m3/h nie będziemy w stanie oddychaniem uzupełnić do 35-45%!!! ( to jakieś 2 litry na h!)
Zimą przy wilgotności 10-15% czy nawet 25% żyć się nie da!
Czyli nawet gdyby teoretycznie na 1.5 m było +7 A zima - 20 trzymała wiele miesięcy czyli można by wykorzystywać 2,4 kW z gwc to i tak będzie to tylko w teorii. W praktyce na dom w zimie by dać ponad 100m3/h trzeba zainstalować system nawilżania!

----------


## Piczman

Hej!
W tą Sobotę będę zakopywał te nieszczęsne rurki do GWC tylko zastanawiam się na jaką głębokość!?

Docelowo działka będzie obsypana 50 cm ziemią więc chyba 1,5 metra na tą chwile wystarczy nie??
Czy im głębiej tym lepiej?? Bo jak wyjdzie gdzieniegdzie docelowo ponad 2 m to chyba nie przeszkadza ,,,,,
Poradźcie coś, proszę !

----------


## Wgregor

Tak jak w przypadku długości gwc , najlepiej sprawdza sie pomiar. wywierc otwor i zmierz temeraturę latem na różnych glebokosciach. Prawdopodobnie tak jak u mnie spadek temperatury gruntu poniżej 1.5 m jest tak znikomy, ze nie opłaca się kopać glępszego dolka.

----------


## adam_mk

Piczman
Pomyśl! TE rurki zakop tam, gdzie w miarę ZAWSZE jest woda!
Jak masz to na 1m i nasypujesz - to starczy.
Jak masz tę najczęstszą wodę na 1,8m - to TAM.
Adam M.

----------


## Wgregor

Adam u ciebie dopasowana , rozsądna głębokość? słówko "wystarczy" !myślałem, ze jak ktoś do domowej wentylacji  proponuje ponad 50m rurki w gwc czy nawet' hotelowy' żwiraczek, to i na głębokosci powyżej 50m nie poprzestanie.

----------


## Piczman

Właśnie miałem pisać że teraz mam na 40 cm ta wodę,,,
Po upalnych 2 tygodniach była na 1 m!!
Wątpię że bywa niżej ale mam możliwość dać to 1,5 pod gruntem.
Kosztuje mnie to prawie tyle samo kasy i pracy więc ,,,,

Raczej już wiem   :Lol: 

Dzięki !!!

Fotki niebawem w moim Dzienniku ,,,,

----------


## Mice

> Adam u ciebie dopasowana , rozsądna głębokość? słówko "wystarczy" !myślałem, ze jak ktoś do domowej wentylacji  proponuje ponad 50m rurki w gwc czy nawet' hotelowy' żwiraczek, to i na głębokosci powyżej 50m nie poprzestanie.


ale jakie tam by były opory   :Lol:  
już poszukałeś wzorów czy nadal problemy ?

----------


## Mice

Piczman, z tą wodą to nie takie proste. Po opadach wiosennych możesz mieć pod trawnikiem, miesiąc później na 2-3m albo wcale. U mnie tak bywa niestety, teren "przepływowy" z okolicy potwierdzony przez geotechników i pomiary własne. Nie opieraj się na obserwacji 2 tygodniowej.
U mnie obserwacja całoroczna dała max. 70cm jednak w tym roku w specyficznych warunkach (okoliczny stawek podszedł z wodą prawie na równi z brzegiem) doszło do 40cm i d..pa.

----------


## Lookita

Zrobili mi Panowie od GWC drenaz,tak na wszelki wypadek,teren mam glinisaty,dom i gwc oddzielony od pol rowem melioracyjnym,wiec niby mam ochrone.Jednak jeden raz tylko drenaz zadzialal,gdy lalo niemilosiernie a nie mialem zaizolowanych cokolow chatki i obsypaneg wokol domu.Wowczas drenaz zebral sporo wody,oczywiscie w pore uchwycilem to i wypompowalem.Obecnie rok od zakopania,2 miesiace od posiania trway i nawiezienia ziemi wokol domu,rok prawie od izloacji cokolu woda nie zebrala sie ani razu.Jednak....rure drenarska i zbiornik- u mnie kosz na smieci warto bylo profilaktycznie dac.Problem jest taki,ze trzeba czasem zagladac do baniaczka...Mam pompe plywakowa,ale....nie uzywam jej...

----------


## sSiwy12

Szanowni koledzy i koleżanki. On nie robi GWC rurowego, tylko zakopuje *kolektor płaski glikolowy*. 
Musi być poniżej strefy przemarzania i w tym konkretnym przypadku jest to niezbędne.

----------


## Mice

> Szanowni koledzy i koleżanki. On nie robi GWC rurowego, tylko zakopuje *kolektor płaski glikolowy*. 
> Musi być poniżej strefy przemarzania i w tym konkretnym przypadku jest to niezbędne.


Przecież z zasady każdy GWC daje się poniżej tej strefy, w strefie stałej temperatury dodatniej i oczywiście o tym tutaj oraz o wodach gruntowych w kwestii wydajności jest "dysputa".

----------


## wmpol

> już poszukałeś wzorów czy nadal problemy ?


A może tak Adama poprosiłbyś o jakieś wzory i konkretne instalacje.

----------


## Mice

> Napisał Mice
> 
> już poszukałeś wzorów czy nadal problemy ?
> 
> 
> A może tak Adama poprosiłbyś o jakieś wzory i konkretne instalacje.


Kolega widzę wziął w obronę naszą trolową bidulę   :cool:  
Instalacje Adama widziałem, nawet tył Adama na jednym zdjęciu widziałem   :ohmy:  
Znaczy żyw i dycha   :Lol:  

W kwestii wzorów czy konkretnych instalacji głupia sprawa ale jakoś sam sobie radzę   :Roll:

----------


## adam_mk

> Napisał Mice
> 
> już poszukałeś wzorów czy nadal problemy ?
> 
> 
> A może tak Adama poprosiłbyś o jakieś wzory i konkretne instalacje.



wmpol
A nie da się tak bardziej bezpośrednio i konkretnie zapytać?  :ohmy:  
Powiadają, że podobno "przez posły wilk nie tyje..."  :Roll:  

Ja nie gryzę nie atakowany!  :Lol:  
Chętnie wymieniam uwagi na temat urządzeń i mechanizmów związanych z budową i uruchamianiem domu (i nie tylko domu).

O co Ciebie idzie?

Adam M.

----------


## wmpol

> wmpol
> A nie da się tak bardziej bezpośrednio i konkretnie zapytać?  
> Powiadają, że podobno "przez posły wilk nie tyje..."  
> 
> Ja nie gryzę nie atakowany!


Da się co zresztą uczyniłem (Wysłany: Pon, 21 Lipiec 2008 10:48 )




> Napisał adam_mk
> 
> Wgregor 
> 
> ILE Ty tego już zbudowałeś? 
> Daj, proszę tabele pomiarów rzeczywistej realizacji! 
> Pokiwamy się nad tym! 
> 
> 
> Adamie, a ja chciałbym poznać Twoją odpowiedź na takie pytanie.


ale nie odpowiedziałeś. Zapytałem Mice ponieważ jest często Twoim posłem  :Wink2:  




> Chętnie wymieniam uwagi na temat urządzeń i mechanizmów związanych z budową i uruchamianiem domu (i nie tylko domu).
> 
> O co Ciebie idzie?
> Adam M.


Chciałbym się dowiedzieć czy w temacie GWC i/lub bufora ciepła (który zamierzałeś zrobić) wyszedłeś już poza teorię i udało Ci się coś uruchomić- jeżeli to nie tajemnica. Piszesz tyle postów, że nie sposób je wszystkie przeczytać, tym bardziej, że często mocno je rozwlekasz (ostatnio opis hydrosfery w wątku o wentylacji   :smile:  ) więc jeśli już takiej informacji udzieliłeś to proszę o link.
Myślę, że NAJLEPSZY DORADCA NA FORUM to prawie jak funkcja publiczna i zobowiązuje do odpowiedzi na pytania dotyczące tematyki, którą poruszasz.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Mice

> ale nie odpowiedziałeś. Zapytałem Mice ponieważ jest często Twoim posłem


powinienem się obrazić   :Lol:

----------


## Wgregor

za "p"?

----------


## wmpol

> Kolega widzę wziął w obronę naszą trolową bidulę  
> :


Póki co jestem bezstronny. nie wiem natomiast czy Adam w tym momencie nie powinien się obrazić, skoro bierzesz go w obronę.

Stwierdziłem, że pytanie jest na tyle trudne, że przekierowałem je od razu do "guru" tej tematyki. Po prostu. I dalej chętnie poznam odpowiedź  :smile: . 





> W kwestii wzorów czy konkretnych instalacji głupia sprawa ale jakoś sam sobie radzę


To bardzo dobrze, nie neguję tego. Przy czym jakie instalacje masz na myśli: wentylacje, rekuperacje, GWC, CO. Może się przydac na przyszłość gdyby ktoś miał jakieś pytania.

----------


## wmpol

> Napisał wmpol
> 
> ale nie odpowiedziałeś. Zapytałem Mice ponieważ jest często Twoim posłem 
> 
> 
> powinienem się obrazić


Nie, nie powinieneś, nie  miałem takiego zamiaru. Stwierdziłem tylko fakt, że mam wrażenie jakbyś był kimś w stylu jego adwokata, w każdym razie, że nie jesteś osobą do końca bezstronną i obiektywną.

----------


## wmpol

Jako, że przez ostatni rok nie śledziłem tego wątku (a ma on już 2 lata) chciałem zapytać czy ktoś już uruchomił GWC wodny1. Czy znane są już odpowiedzi na pytania jaka rura i ile metrów tej rury w ziemi, jaka wielka nagrzewnica, jaka pompka?. Czy ktoś w ogóle wyszedł już poza pierwszy etap czyli zakopanie rury? 
Pytanie kieruję szczególnie do stałych bywalców tego wątku czyli Mice'a i Adama.

----------


## Mice

> Napisał Mice
> 
> W kwestii wzorów czy konkretnych instalacji głupia sprawa ale jakoś sam sobie radzę  
> 
> 
> To bardzo dobrze, nie neguję tego. Przy czym jakie instalacje masz na myśli: wentylacje, rekuperacje, GWC, CO. Może się przydac na przyszłość gdyby ktoś miał jakieś pytania.


Instalacje wszystkie zaprojektowałem i wykonałem sobie sam, również elektrykę, IT z punktem dystrybucyjnym, dosyć rozbudowaną alarmówkę, odkurzacz centralny oprócz tych wymienionych przez Ciebie. Poświęciłem na to rok czasu i jeszcze nie wszystko skończone  :Roll:  
Nie uważam siebie za specjalistę, część robiłem już kiedyś a co się nowego nauczyłem to moje, ale reaguję alergicznie na kilka rzeczy i być może stąd ocenianie mnie jako mało obiektywnego adwokata Adama który skąd inąd jakieś 1,5 roku temu też mi kazał samemu czytać   :Lol:  a broni się lepiej niż ja gdybym ja próbował   :Wink2: 
W przypadku reku czy wentylacji samodzielnie robionej oprócz Adama nikt się nie odzywa dlatego ja sobie pozwalam (dlatego nie we wszystkich wątkach się udzielam, jeśli jest kilka osób z branży i odpowiadają to się nie wcinam)

Pytania odnośnie wzorów są już przerobione na tym forum bodajże w wątku "Wentylacja mechaniczna - czy ktoś sam policzył" czy jakoś tak.

----------


## wmpol

> Instalacje wszystkie zaprojektowałem i wykonałem sobie sam, również elektrykę, IT z punktem dystrybucyjnym, dosyć rozbudowaną alarmówkę, odkurzacz centralny oprócz tych wymienionych przez Ciebie. Poświęciłem na to rok czasu i jeszcze nie wszystko skończone


Dzięki, to jest jasna, czytelna odpowiedź. Przy czym gwoli ścisłości, przypuszczam że żadnych zaawansowanych wzorów przy projektowaniu tych instalacji chyba nie stosowałeś. Opierałeś się na przyjętych normach wykonawczych czyli np. kubatura 'x' => przepływ 'y', przepływ 'y' => przekrój przewodu 'z' itp. Po prostu powielałeś przetestowane rozwiązania.

Natomiast głowny temat tego wątku czyli GWC wodny to jeszcze nie przetestowane rozwiązanie (chyba) i trzeba wyjść od teorii i wypracować dopiero normy wykonawcze, oraz przewidzieć czychające po drodze przeszkody.

----------


## Piczman

Problem w tym że wiele osób czyta,dyskutuje i chciałoby zrobić GWC Wodny 1 ale ,,,,

No właśnie!Niedowiarków  mamy tu 99 %. Dlaczego?
Bo najlepiej nic nie robić i przyglądać się innym ,,, Tak najprościej!

Przecież ta instalacja jest już sprawdzona wielokrotnie i na co dzień się z Nią spotykamy   :ohmy:  
Czy tak trudno sobie wyobrazić że to MUSI DZIAłAć ??

Widzę że i Ty *wmpol* szukasz odpowiedzi dzieki którym "uwierzysz" ,,,   :Lol:  

A " ,,,,, Błogosławieni Ci,którzy nie widzieli a uwierzyli ,,,,"

Ja robie,Adam robi,Mice też pewnie zrobi ,,,, 

Nie oczekuj że ktoś Ci tu teraz będzie udowadniał że coś działa czy nie i przedstawiał wzory !!!

Na to trzeba będzie poczekać dobrych kilka lat ,,,,
Jeśli Ci się nie śpieszy to zajrzyj do mojego dziennika za 2 lata! Tam wszystko znajdziesz   :Wink2:

----------


## Mice

> Przy czym gwoli ścisłości, przypuszczam że żadnych zaawansowanych wzorów przy projektowaniu tych instalacji chyba nie stosowałeś. Opierałeś się na przyjętych normach wykonawczych czyli np. kubatura 'x' => przepływ 'y', przepływ 'y' => przekrój przewodu 'z' itp. Po prostu powielałeś przetestowane rozwiązania.


Zonk   :Roll:  
Liczyłem każdą rurę i jej opory przy różnych prędkościach. Normalnie kartka, długopis, kalkulator potem jako sprawdzenie arkusz kalkulacyjny.
mam przesłać skany ?

Tematem wątku jest GWC ... każde ...
Ja nie mam glikolowego bo nie mam wody latem pod trawnikiem.
Od roku pod domem jest żwirowiec, fotki chyba na 5 stronie tego wątku.

----------


## Wgregor

Przecież żwirowiec nawet mały jest do hoteli biur..... To jak go liczyłeś ? Co to za wzory jaki masz strumień ? Wyliczyłeś opory w żwirowcu? Jakie podstawiłeś dane. 

 - ile W /stC może przenieść m3 powietrza?
 -ile kWh trzeba by w sezonie ogrzać m3 kamieni czy gruntu o 1 st!
 -Ile W zużywa wentylator tłoczący powietrze przez gwc.
Podaj jak liczyłeś.

----------


## Mice

> Przecież żwirowiec nawet mały jest do hoteli biur..... To jak go liczyłeś ? Co to za wzory jaki masz strumień ? Wyliczyłeś opory w żwirowcu? Jakie podstawiłeś dane. 
> 
>  - ile W /stC może przenieść m3 powietrza?
>  -ile kWh trzeba by w sezonie ogrzać m3 kamieni czy gruntu o 1 st!
>  -Ile W zużywa wentylator tłoczący powietrze przez gwc.
> Podaj jak liczyłeś.


Czytaj ze zrozumieniem, gdzie ja pisałem o liczeniu ręcznie oporów żwirowca ?
Żwirowiec duży nie powinien stawiać oporu  :cool: 
A w ogóle to już nudny jesteś z tymi hotelami, podaj lepiej te opory rury 200mm.

I o moje wentylki to się nie martw, dla 800m3/h razem pobierają mniej prądu niż Twój komputer, a tu będzie skromne 150-200m3   :Lol:

----------


## wmpol

> Problem w tym że wiele osób czyta,dyskutuje i chciałoby zrobić GWC Wodny 1 ale ,,,,
> 
> No właśnie!Niedowiarków  mamy tu 99 %. Dlaczego?
> Bo najlepiej nic nie robić i przyglądać się innym ,,, Tak najprościej!
> 
> Przecież ta instalacja jest już sprawdzona wielokrotnie i na co dzień się z Nią spotykamy   
> Czy tak trudno sobie wyobrazić że to MUSI DZIAłAć ??
> 
> Widzę że i Ty *wmpol* szukasz odpowiedzi dzieki którym "uwierzysz" ,,,   
> ...


Zgadzam się, też tak to widzę. Nie określiłbym się jako niedowiarek co do samej idei, natomiast rok temu zanegowałem 3 rzeczy:
1) że to taki proste
2) że takie tanie, nie wiem czy ktoś jeszcze pamięta, że pierwotnie Adam oszacował koszt na 1500zł.
3) że wykonalne w praktyce ze względu na wielkość nagrzewnicy, którą gdzieś trzeba zabudować.

Co do 3 punktu być może nie jest tak źle jak się obawiałem- patrz wyliczenia z Juwentu wklejone przez Ciebie kilka dni temu.

----------


## Piczman

> 1) że to taki proste


Czysta hydraulika według mnie , każdy powinien sobie poradzić!




> 2) że takie tanie, nie wiem czy ktoś jeszcze pamięta, że pierwotnie Adam oszacował koszt na 1500zł.


No mnie wychodzi 1200 zł z najtańszym sterownikiem a 1400 z najdroższym,który steruje wieloma urządzeniami poza tym ,,,

Czy to dużo ??
 Przypomnę - GWC Max ok 9 tyś   :Lol:  
Fakt , ładnie wygląda grupa pompowa z nanometrem i naczyniem przeponowym,wszystko zabudowane ładnie z 3 zegarami !

Przepięknie   :Lol:

----------


## wmpol

> 1) że to taki proste
> 			
> 		
> 
> Czysta hydraulika według mnie , każdy powinien sobie poradzić!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dla mnie bomba. Ty zaczynasz budowę tak więc trzeba poczekac, ale może wiadomo Ci o jakieś działającej instalacji wykonanej samodzielnie w cenie do 2000zł.

----------


## ppiszc

> 1) że to taki proste
> 			
> 		
> 
> Czysta hydraulika według mnie , każdy powinien sobie poradzić!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dokladnie tak, nawet gdyby wodny1 wyniosl mnie 2,5tys (bo totalnie przesadzilem z przewymiarowaniem) to jest to i tak taniej niz GWC MAX.

Pzdr,
ppiszc

----------


## wmpol

> Zonk   
> Liczyłem każdą rurę i jej opory przy różnych prędkościach. Normalnie kartka, długopis, kalkulator potem jako sprawdzenie arkusz kalkulacyjny.
> mam przesłać skany ?


Możesz przesłac na priv, z góry dziękuję.
A wieczorem jeszcze coś dopiszę

----------


## sSiwy12

Ja opieram się na tym  https://www.is.pw.edu.pl/plik/179/Lodz2007_JR.pdf -   a w zasadzie na doborze uproszczonym z tabelek. 
Może się przyda  :Lol:

----------


## Wgregor

> Napisał Wgregor
> 
> Przecież żwirowiec nawet mały jest do hoteli biur..... To jak go liczyłeś ? Co to za wzory jaki masz strumień ? Wyliczyłeś opory w żwirowcu? Jakie podstawiłeś dane. 
> 
>  - ile W /stC może przenieść m3 powietrza?
>  -ile kWh trzeba by w sezonie ogrzać m3 kamieni czy gruntu o 1 st!
>  -Ile W zużywa wentylator tłoczący powietrze przez gwc.
> Podaj jak liczyłeś.
> 
> ...


opadają raczeta!  Drogi "fachowcze"  im większy żwirowiec tym wieksze opory przepływu! zapewniam bez liczenia. podobnie bez liczenia zapewniam, ze 20m rury to mniejszy opór niż 60m tej samej rury z zakrętami. a 150-200m3 /h powietrza nie jest w stanie zmienić warunków w 1m3 żwirowca. co do mocy wentylatorów przy 800m3/h - popatrz na centrale o tej wydajności, zapewne są takie komputery, ale nie mój.

----------


## Mice

> Napisał Mice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Wgregor
> 
> ...


Umówmy się, że nie wiesz o czym piszesz więc z Tobą już nie będę dyskutował.
Albo nie wiesz ile komp pobiera mocy albo nie wiesz jak dobre moga być wentylatory.
Cieniutko się przygotowałeś, idź i poczytaj więcej.

EOT

----------


## Jurek_Z

> ... co do mocy wentylatorów przy 800m3/h - popatrz na centrale o tej wydajności, zapewne są takie komputery, ale nie mój.


Hmmm ... nie najlepszy ten komputer.   :Wink2:  
Moja centrala przy wydajności 600 m3/h ma pobierać moc ok 350W (a przy włączonym bypasie stosunek wydajności do mocy powinien być jeszcze lepszy), a mój komputer przy obróbce wideo ciągnie przeszło 400 W Do tego trzeba dodać moc pobieraną przez monitor i system audio, a komputer wcale nie jest zbyt mocny.   :big grin:  
Wniosek - trochę mało wiedzy na temat mocy komputerów lub co gorsze na temat central wentylacyjnych i rekuperatorów   :Confused:

----------


## Wgregor

staram sie tylko coś wytłumaczyć a nie dyskutuję. A umawiać się mogę, że bedę dalej tłumaczył  i prostował tak potworne bzdury. Więc teraz zanim coś merytorycznego napiszesz to trzy razy przemyśl. Takie fakty można sprawdzić i z nimi się nie dyskutuje.

----------


## Jurek_Z

> ... Takie fakty można sprawdzić i z nimi się nie dyskutuje.


Przepraszam, ale czego to dotyczy

----------


## Depi

> mój komputer przy obróbce wideo ciągnie przeszło 400 W Do tego trzeba dodać moc pobieraną przez monitor i system audio, a komputer wcale nie jest zbyt mocny.


Nie no - 400W to ciągnie prawdziwe monstrum, np. komputer testowy wyposażony w 2 karty Geforce 9800+ pracujące w SLI!

http://www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=3341&p=22

A co do Wgregora, to możecie przestać karmić tego parszywego trolla? Zaśmieca juz kolejny wątek.

----------


## Jurek_Z

AMD Athlon 64 X2 DC 4400+ grafika GF 7900 GTX i 4 dyski twarde oraz karta DV500DVD do obróbki wideo - żadne monstrum (dzieci do gier chciały by mocniejszy) ale niestety ciągnie powyżej 400W. Na zasilaczu 450 W nawet nie chciał się uruchomić  musiałem zmienić na 650  :Evil:   ale za to zimą nie muszę ogrzewać pokoju   :big tongue:

----------


## Wgregor

> Napisał Wgregor
> 
>  ... co do mocy wentylatorów przy 800m3/h - popatrz na centrale o tej wydajności, zapewne są takie komputery, ale nie mój.
> 
> 
> Hmmm ... nie najlepszy ten komputer.   
> Moja centrala przy wydajności 600 m3/h ma pobierać moc ok 350W (a przy włączonym bypasie stosunek wydajności do mocy powinien być jeszcze lepszy), a mój komputer przy obróbce wideo ciągnie przeszło 400 W Do tego trzeba dodać moc pobieraną przez monitor i system audio, a komputer wcale nie jest zbyt mocny.   
> Wniosek - trochę mało wiedzy na temat mocy komputerów lub co gorsze na temat central wentylacyjnych i rekuperatorów


800 to nie 600 a podlącz do tego rozprowadzenie z wirowy wymiennik ciepła.

----------


## Piczman

> Dla mnie bomba. Ty zaczynasz budowę tak więc trzeba poczekac, ale może wiadomo Ci o jakieś działającej instalacji wykonanej samodzielnie w cenie do 2000zł.


Niestety nie ,,,, Mało tu ludzi z Podkarpacia ,,,

To trochę cofnięty w czasie region Polski   :sad:  

Ale wątpie czy ktoś z poza tego forum ma to u siebie " tymi ręcami zrobione"   :Roll:  

Jesteśmy zdani na siebie !?

pozdr.

----------


## adam_mk

wmpol

Piszesz tak:
"*Chciałbym się dowiedzieć* czy w temacie GWC i/lub bufora ciepła (który zamierzałeś zrobić) wyszedłeś już poza teorię i udało Ci się coś uruchomić- jeżeli to nie tajemnica. Piszesz tyle postów, że nie sposób je wszystkie przeczytać, tym bardziej, że często mocno je rozwlekasz (ostatnio opis hydrosfery w wątku o wentylacji  ) więc jeśli już takiej informacji udzieliłeś to proszę o link. 
Myślę, że NAJLEPSZY DORADCA NA FORUM to prawie jak funkcja publiczna i *zobowiązuje do odpowiedzi na pytania* dotyczące tematyki, którą poruszasz. "
oraz:
"Stwierdziłem, że pytanie jest na tyle trudne, że przekierowałem je od razu do "guru" tej tematyki. Po prostu. I dalej chętnie poznam odpowiedź  .

Czy ktoś w ogóle wyszedł już poza pierwszy etap czyli zakopanie rury? 
Pytanie kieruję szczególnie do stałych bywalców tego wątku czyli Mice'a i Adama."

Houston! Mamy problem...

TU nie bardzo mogę wstawić swój banner reklamowy z listą referencyjną...
Zwyczaje takie tu panują... Więc NIE NA WSZYSTKIE pytania TU daję odpowiedzi...
Co wcale nie znaczy - że nie istnieją! (te odpowiedzi  :Lol: )
Ja  mam jakieś doświadczenie, forumowicze mają też własne doświadczenia i tu się wymieniamy spostrzeżeniami dokonanymi w różnych dziedzinach. Głównie teoretyzujemy językiem "wtajemniczonych" w prawidła budowania czegokolwiek...

Z Katowic do Sosnowca, gdzie mam firmę, to ja jadę kilkanaście minut...

Oficjalnie oświadczam, że *ZAPRASZAM CIĘ wmpol do siebie*, aby zaspokoić Twą ciekawość w tych dziedzinach, gdzie napotykasz na trudności! Mam sporo różnych ciekawostek, które chętnie Tobie pokażę. Pobawisz się omawianymi tu "zabawkami" dotkniesz, pomierzysz sobie...
Pooglądamy obrazki, których mam niemało...

A potem będziesz mógł tu, na forum stwierdzić, czy wiesz więcej niż przed tą wizytą i czy naprawdę nie gryzę...  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Znajdziesz chyba jakie 2-3 godzinki aby uspokoić swe sumienie i być może rozwiązać kilka swoich problemów?
Jak znajdziesz trochę więcej czasu, to możemy sobie zrobić wycieczkę techniczno-krajoznawczą po okolicy i pooglądać naturę. Głównie martwą, ale sprawnie działającą...

Termin uzgodnimy tak, żeby Ci pasowało. Mój telefon za chwilkę dostaniesz na PW. Emilka do mnie masz pod każdym moim postem.

No, chyba, że uprawiasz sztukę powątpiewania tylko dla samej sztuki...  :Roll:  

Pozdrawiam i czekam na kontakt.
Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Piczman
Ja wiem o 4 czy 5 forumowiczach, którzy bardzo rzadko już tu bywają, bo zamieszkali lub właśnie się wprowadzają i problemy lania fundamentów czy grzebania w ziemi już dawno rozwiązali...
Pewnie dlatego nawoływanie jakoś tak bez echa wypada...
Teraz kończę dwa takie systemy i zrobię fotki.

Adam M.

----------


## Piczman

Świetnie   :big grin:  

Zakopać to zakopie te rurki ale na następne etapy foty się przydadzą ,,,,

Pozdr.

----------


## Wgregor

to żaden problem. Mogę podać zaiteresowanym tel do goscia co ma reku 350m3/h z 7 metrowym rurowym GWC a ja mam 300m3/h z 17m GWC za 2000 zł materiał z rrobocizną . Jak mało to ustalę więcej użytkowników. Instalcje chodzą ,moja 7 lat ta krótsza 5! I jako inwestorzy jesteśmy zadowoleni! Nie jesteśmy sprzedawcami! nie mamy żadnego interesu namawiać na zbyt małe GWC!

----------


## Mice

> A co do Wgregora, to możecie przestać karmić tego parszywego trolla? Zaśmieca juz kolejny wątek.


Już się przywołałem do porządku, chwila słabości   :Wink2:

----------


## pedzelito

> Dla mnie bomba. Ty zaczynasz budowę tak więc trzeba poczekac, ale może wiadomo Ci o jakieś działającej instalacji wykonanej samodzielnie w cenie do 2000zł.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Niestety nie ,,,, Mało tu ludzi z Podkarpacia ,,,
> To trochę cofnięty w czasie region Polski   
> Ale wątpie czy ktoś z poza tego forum ma to u siebie " tymi ręcami zrobione"   
> Jesteśmy zdani na siebie !?
> pozdr.


Są, są, czytają non stop ale nie mają nic do napisania bo koncepcję *Adama_mk* zrobili i budują dalej.  :smile: 
A tak na serio to w kwestii żwirowca którego tylko i wyłącznie dzięki Adamowi zrobiłem nie mam nic do powiedzenia - uruchomienie za ok. 2-3 tygodnie - będę mądrzejszy choć ani przez sekundę nie zastanawiałem się czy to miało sens...  :smile: 
P.S.
Moja instalacja nie kosztowała 2000zł.

Pozdrawiam z Podkarpacia!!!!!!!
Pedzelito

----------


## adam_mk

:Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Bywasz i śledzisz...
 :Lol:  
Ubaw fajny!
Adam M.

----------


## Wgregor

Są, są, czytają non stop ale nie mają nic do napisania bo koncepcję *Adama_mk* zrobili i budują dalej.  :smile: 
A tak na serio to w kwestii żwirowca którego tylko i wyłącznie dzięki Adamowi zrobiłem nie mam nic do powiedzenia - uruchomienie za ok. 2-3 tygodnie - będę mądrzejszy choć ani przez sekundę nie zastanawiałem się czy to miało sens...  :smile: 
P.S.
Moja instalacja nie kosztowała 2000zł.

Pozdrawiam z Podkarpacia!!!!!!!
Pedzelito[/quote]

Nie twierdzę, że wszystkich uda się uratować, ale zawsze może kogoś!

----------


## pedzelito

> Nie twierdzę, że wszystkich uda się uratować, ale zawsze może kogoś!


Dziękuję za troskę o forumowiczów ale wielu, wielu swoich stwierdzeń nie jesteś w stanie umotywować co zdecydowanie wpływa na Twój minus. Fachowcy w tym temacie wielokrotnie prosili Cię o to i... cisza. Wybór GWC należy do inwestora i mam nadzieję że nie będą się opierać na czymś co nigdy nie zostało poparte SENSOWNYMI obliczeniami.
Ja bym Cię nie posłuchał ale każdy ma wybór.
TYLE W "TWOIM" TEMACIE.

Pozdrawiam,
Pedzelito

----------


## Wgregor

W sprawie wymienników gruntowych? wyliczyłem i w teorii i pokazałem w praktyce.
Jeszcze raz życzysz sobie.

----------


## PavvelB

Mam prośbę o pomoc w kwestii GWC.
Zrobiłem na działce odwiert, wyniki są następujące: od powierzchni około półtora metra zbity piasek na przemian z gliną. Potem niecały metr zwięzłej gliny pylastej a niżej twardoplastyczny ił. Odwiert był zrobiony do 5 metrów, wody nie ma. Przypuszczam że będzie tu pasował wymiennik żwirowy ale wolę się upewnić.
Następny problem to wejście z wymiennika do domu. Budynek już stoi, kupiłem w stanie surowym. Czy duże będę miał straty jeśli dojdę rurą z wymiennika do fundamentu, wyjdę do góry i dopiero nad ziemią wejdę przez ścianę do budynku? Rurę oczywiście trzeba będzie ocieplić i jakoś obudować. Wiem że powinna przejść przez fundamenty i dopiero potem do góry ale nie wiem czy w tym momencie nie będzie z tym za dużo problemów.
Jak w tych warunkach terenowych spisałby się wodny 1? Przy nim byłoby chyba mniej problemów zarówno z wejściem do budynku jak i w doprowadzeniem rur na strych, gdzie będzie rekuperator, bo to jest kolejny zgrzyt. Na szczęście można przejść przez kotłownię i róg łazienki, ale i tak prościej przeprowadzić dwie cieńsze rurki niż jedną grubą. Po drodze mam jeszcze zbrojony strop.

----------


## Wgregor

Domyślam się, że reakcja nie może być inna skoro już zrobiłeś się w balona, będziesz tego bronił. 

Bardzo tu są ciekawe postawy. Przecież 95% "energooszczędności " domu zależy od skutecznej izolacji i odzysku ciepła z wentylacji a maksymalnie  5% to sprawności pieców, sprawność wymienników zyski z gwc ,,, Ale izolacja 30 czy 50 cm budzi agresję , wyzywanie itp, zaś 10 razy większy wymiennik gruntowy niż powietrze z wentylacji może wykorzystać, O TO JET TEMAT Nr ONE!
Kolosalny mostek termiczny do gruntu - nie to margines ! ale rama w oknie z jedną komorą powietrze więcej  O TO JEST TEMAT Nr ONE!

----------


## Wgregor

> Mam prośbę o pomoc w kwestii GWC.
> Zrobiłem na działce odwiert, wyniki są następujące: od powierzchni około półtora metra zbity piasek na przemian z gliną. Potem niecały metr zwięzłej gliny pylastej a niżej twardoplastyczny ił. Odwiert był zrobiony do 5 metrów, wody nie ma. Przypuszczam że będzie tu pasował wymiennik żwirowy ale wolę się upewnić.
> Następny problem to wejście z wymiennika do domu. Budynek już stoi, kupiłem w stanie surowym. Czy duże będę miał straty jeśli dojdę rurą z wymiennika do fundamentu, wyjdę do góry i dopiero nad ziemią wejdę przez ścianę do budynku? Rurę oczywiście trzeba będzie ocieplić i jakoś obudować. Wiem że powinna przejść przez fundamenty i dopiero potem do góry ale nie wiem czy w tym momencie nie będzie z tym za dużo problemów.
> Jak w tych warunkach terenowych spisałby się wodny 1? Przy nim byłoby chyba mniej problemów zarówno z wejściem do budynku jak i w doprowadzeniem rur na strych, gdzie będzie rekuperator, bo to jest kolejny zgrzyt. Na szczęście można przejść przez kotłownię i róg łazienki, ale i tak prościej przeprowadzić dwie cieńsze rurki niż jedną grubą. Po drodze mam jeszcze zbrojony strop.


Jakiej wydajności masz reku?

----------


## PavvelB

Jeszcze nic nie mam, na razie rozważam różne koncepcje, a potem będę dostrajał parametry. Dla informacji: dom z użytkowym poddaszem, niecałe 180 m kw powierzchni użytkowej.

----------


## Wgregor

Czyli wentylacja 300-400m3/h pracująca na 100. wymienniki w takich centralach mają powierzchnię 4 do 5 m2 . Przy skrajnych warunkach może to powietrze przenieść chwilowo do 2kW. Czyli dwa z zapasem 3-4  razy większy wymiennik niż w centrali to 20mb rury 200mm (pow, 18,6 m2). 
By podnieść temperaturę 50-cio centymetrowego walca  (suchego piasku) gruntu wokół rury 200mm  tylko o jeden stopień przez sezon letni, twoje 400m3 musiałoby pracować w afrykańskim upale 4000 godzin . Czyli upał trwałby dzień i noc 5.5 miesiąca!

----------


## IRENEUSZ KUBIK

WITAM
A JA ZROBIłEM WIEKOPOMNY KROK I KUPIłEM 200 MB RURKI FI 32 x2 MM śCIANKA , CENA NIE ZABIJAJąCA 412Zł , 
OCZYWIśCIE ROBIę GWC WODNY 1 , PRZEKONAłEM SIę I CENA TEGO NIE BęDZIE KOSMICZNA OK  1500 Zł ZE WSZYSTKIM NAWET KOPARKą , NIEźLE   :big grin:  
PISAłEM DO JUWENTU I WYMIENNIK TO OK 600-700 Zł 
MAM JESZCZE DYLEMAT JAKI TEN WYMIENNIK DUżY?  /  :Confused:  MAM REKU MAX 280 m3/h I JAKA TA POMPKA CO BY TO NAPęDZAć ?  :Confused:  
JESZCZE PYTANIE CZYMM TO MOżNA ZALAć ? GLIKOL , MOżE ROZCIEńCZYć DENATURAT , BORYGO ? CO WYJDZIE NAJTANIEJ I NAJLEPIEJ ?
KTOś MOżE WIE ?

PS A MIAłEM ROBIć RUROWY !!, ALE żUTEM NA TAśMę ZMIENIłEM ZDANIE ,
CHYBA DOBRZE ZROBIłEM  :Roll:

----------


## Depi

IREK - Przede wszystkim wyłącz CAPS LOCK. Pisanie wołami to w netykiecie brak kultury.





> AMD Athlon 64 X2 DC 4400+ grafika GF 7900 GTX i 4 dyski twarde oraz karta DV500DVD do obróbki wideo - żadne monstrum (dzieci do gier chciały by mocniejszy) ale niestety ciągnie powyżej 400W. Na zasilaczu 450 W nawet nie chciał się uruchomić musiałem zmienić na 650  ale za to zimą nie muszę ogrzewać pokoju


To coś musiałeś mieć nie tak z tym zasilaczem - np. miał tylko jedną linię 12V (starsze modele) i za niską obciążalność akurat na niej. 450W to ziemia i ludzie. Ja mam A X2 4200+, GF8800 i hula na 420W aż miło  :smile:

----------


## Wgregor

To poniżej 5W/na metr rurki! spokojnie można dawać 35W/m sprawdzone zieni nie zagrzekesz! , a zawsze to mnieszy wykop, mniej zakrętów i mniejsza pompka cyrkulacyjna. Tu nie chodzi i koszty a efektywność i dopasowanie.

----------


## DeeM

Zastanawiam się nad wodnym 2 (studnia).
Gdzie umieścić rurę zaciągającą powietrze do domu? Najbardziej mi pasuje na samym dole tuż powyżej lusta wody (powietrze wchodziło by do studni swobodnie górą, ale przecież poziom wody może się zmieniać?

----------


## Depi

Elastyczna rura i czerpnia na pływaku  :Lol:

----------


## wmpol

Przede wszystkim dziękuję za odpowiedź.

Na początek chcę podkreślić, że moje dotychczsowe posty dotyczą GWC wodnego. Prosząc o przykłady działających instalacji mam na myśli właśnie ten typ GWC.




> Houston! Mamy problem...


Plusik za dowcipny początek




> Oficjalnie oświadczam, że *ZAPRASZAM CIĘ wmpol do siebie*, aby zaspokoić Twą ciekawość w tych dziedzinach, gdzie napotykasz na trudności!


Duży plusik za zaproszenie, dziekuję bardzo, chętnie skorzystam. Mam nadzieję, że zaproszenie nie jest ograniczone czasowo   :smile:   ponieważ ze względu na trwający sezon budowlany i związany z tym brak czasu nie będę mógł przyjechać wcześniej niż powiedzmy we wrześniu. Te 2 -3 godziny to dla budujących wiele. Na razie trzeba wykorzystywać długi dzień.
Dziękuję również za mail'a.




> Głównie teoretyzujemy językiem "wtajemniczonych" ...


z tym językiem to chyba trochę przesada   :Wink2:  . 




> w prawidła budowania czegokolwiek...


niezbyt otymistycznie to brzmi, ale odniosłem takie wrażenie, że ułożenie 200 m rury pod trawnikiem to może być takie coś na kształt "czegokolwiek" i żeby zrobić działającą instalację to nie wystarczy sobie poteoretyzować. 




> Mam sporo różnych ciekawostek, które chętnie Tobie pokażę. Pobawisz się omawianymi tu "zabawkami" dotkniesz, pomierzysz sobie...
> Pooglądamy obrazki, których mam niemało...
> A potem będziesz mógł tu, na forum stwierdzić, czy wiesz więcej niż przed tą wizytą ...


Brzmi obiecująco. Jeżeli można robić pomiary tzn., że to będzie coś działającego. Chętnie się z tym zapoznam.




> Znajdziesz chyba jakie 2-3 godzinki aby uspokoić swe sumienie i być może rozwiązać kilka swoich problemów?


Minusik za jakieś takie insuacyjno-demagogiczne zdanie  :Confused:  .




> No, chyba, że uprawiasz sztukę powątpiewania tylko dla samej sztuki...


Mam nadzieję, że nie  :smile:  .


Na koniec jeszcze muszę dać minusik ponieważ poniższe pytanie dalej bez odpowiedzi. Oczywiście pytanie dotyczy GWC wodnego.



> Czy ktoś w ogóle wyszedł już poza pierwszy etap czyli zakopanie rury? Pytanie kieruję szczególnie do stałych bywalców tego wątku czyli Mice'a i Adama."


Pozdrawiam

----------


## DeeM

> Elastyczna rura i czerpnia na pływaku


 :smile:  też o tym pomyślałem, była by zawsze największa możliwa długość "wymiennika". 
W wodnym2 urzekła mnie prostota i zawsze optymalna wilgotność podawanego powietrza na poz. 50% + brak przełączania czerpni  pomiędzy ścianą a wymiennikiem. Lecz jak to zwykle bywa diabeł tkwi w szczegółach.

----------


## adam_mk

Hermetyczna i na pływaku, w dodatku elastyczna to spore wyzwanie, ale najpoprawniejsze technicznie.

Może "teleskop".
Rura wsuwana w rurę. Końcówka na pływaku. Fal poprzecznych tam nie ma...
Nie ułamie się...
Wtedy wylot dość wysoko, z kolanem w dół do tego "teleskopu".
Zaleta dodatkowa to grawitacyjne wytrącanie w nim kropelek zabranych strugą..
Jest tam tyle miejsca?

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

wmpol
Plus za podęcie "rękawicy"
Minus za terminy.

Zawieś powątpiewanie i dywagacje - kto tu bredzi , do czasu sprawdzenia. (września?)
Piszesz
"żeby zrobić działającą instalację to nie wystarczy sobie poteoretyzować. "
NO TO ZAPRASZAM, zobaczysz praktyczne realizacje wielu urządzeń!!!

Na wentylacji i reku świat się nie kończy!

Adam M.

----------


## DeeM

Tak na razie kombinuję...
a może tak na szybko GWC z 2 rur spiro fi160 -30m ok 600zł za całość + farba na pomalowanie tych rur na zewnącz.
Czy to na prawdę mi zgnije po paru latach?

----------


## Sylwia i Tomasz

Powiedzcie, jak to jest w praktyce z tym przesuszaniem powietrza przez reku? Znalazłem w ofercie firmy Heatex kanałowy nawilżacz powietrza, ale nie wiem właśnie czy jest to wymagane. Budynek będzie miał kubaturę 970 m3 a wymiana powietrza maks.350 m3/h. Chyba nie powinno być tak źle z wilgotnością??

----------


## manieq82

> Powiedzcie, jak to jest w praktyce z tym przesuszaniem powietrza przez reku? Znalazłem w ofercie firmy Heatex kanałowy nawilżacz powietrza, ale nie wiem właśnie czy jest to wymagane. Budynek będzie miał kubaturę 970 m3 a wymiana powietrza maks.350 m3/h. Chyba nie powinno być tak źle z wilgotnością??


970m3 to wynika z tego że masz house 330 m2 !! nieźle
jeśli tak jak ktoś już tu napisał policzyłeś z projektu objętość budynku po ścianach zewnętrznych to nie przejmuj się - nie jesteś pierwszy  :big grin: 

A jeśli chodzi o nawilżanie to Adam kiedyś to wytłumaczył - normalnie w domu się gotuje, kąpie i inne czynności bytowe zwiększają tę wilgotność wystarczająco. Mnie to przekonało - jak masz dużo pieniędzy to możesz kupić - będziesz miał idealną wilgotność - w innym przypadku bedziesz miał też OK.

a jako forma zabezpieczenia ja zamierzam dać linię kroplującą nad GWC - żwirowym. Jak coś odkręcam na troche i nawilżam kamyki które później pieknie nawilżają powietrze. Linia w castorami do kranu - koszt groszowy.

----------


## Sylwia i Tomasz

kubatura jest z projektu, powiem szczerze że jej nigdy nie liczyłem, dom 234 m2 z garażem i pewnie w tej kubaturze jest też garaż.

----------


## manieq82

Jaka jest średnia wysokość pomieszczeń - 3 m góra razy 234 = 732 !! i garaż w tym  :smile:  oraz pewnie pom. gospodarcze w którym jeśli masz piec gazowy nie montujesz kanałów od reku

Policz wszystkie pokoje razy wysokość i jeśłi masz na poddaszy skosy - odejmnij jakiś % i masz kubaturę

----------


## adam_mk

Mnie na oko wychodzi 500-600m3
Wymiana max 350m3 to około połowa kubatury.
Zadziała i powinno być dobrze. No, chyba że spory spęd rodzinny się zdarzy i połączony z wielkim gotowaniem...
Wtedy się okna pootwiera i też będzie dobrze...
Adam M.

----------


## Wgregor

zasada jest prosta, wilgoć produkujemy non stop. Jeżeli powietrze jest za suche - to wentylacja jest zbyt silna, za duża wilgotność -wentylacja nieskuteczna (oczywiście zimą) tyle samo powietrza potrzeba 4-osobowej rodzinie w 40-50m2 mieszkaniu jak i w 500m2 rezydencji (15-20m3/h na osobę). Robienie wentylacji na kubaturę domu to delikatnie nazwę nieporozumienie. No chyba, że diler nawilżaczy, ten będzie zalecał 300m3/h!!!

----------


## coulignon

> kubatura jest z projektu, powiem szczerze że jej nigdy nie liczyłem, dom 234 m2 z garażem i pewnie w tej kubaturze jest też garaż.


kubatura z projektu to jest objętość bryły budynku po jego *zewnętrznych* wymiarach.

----------


## sSiwy12

> zasada jest prosta, wilgoć produkujemy non stop. Jeżeli powietrze jest za suche - to wentylacja jest zbyt silna, za duża wilgotność -wentylacja nieskuteczna (oczywiście zimą) tyle samo powietrza potrzeba 4-osobowej rodzinie w 40-50m2 mieszkaniu jak i w 500m2 rezydencji (15-20m3/h na osobę). Robienie wentylacji na kubaturę domu to delikatnie nazwę nieporozumienie. No chyba, że diler nawilżaczy, ten będzie zalecał 300m3/h!!!


Takie "proste zasady" to (parafrazując) tylko u TB.  :Lol:  
Przepisy jak i logika nakazuje "liczenie zużytego" powietrza, co kompensuje się powietrzem świeżym - napływającym.
I tak *obowiązujące* wielkości *minimalne* usuwanego powietrza: dla kuchni (w zależności jaka kuchenka) od 30 do 70m3/h + zalecane zwiększenie do 120m3 w czasie jej użytkowania, dla każdej łazienki 50m3/h, dla oddzielnego WC 30m3/h, dla każdego pomocniczego pomieszczenia bezokiennego 15m3/h.
W okresie nocnym te wielkości mogą być zminimalizowane tak aby dostarczyć minimum 20m3/h dla każdego mieszkańca.

Biorąc pod uwagę kubaturę wewnętrzną budynków jednorodzinnych z grubsza odpowiada to 1/2 wymianie w ciagu godziny.

----------


## Wgregor

Chyba nie rozumiesz wentylacji. bilans musi się zgadzać. A nie 70 kuchnia....
nic mnie nie interesują twoje przepisy jesteśmy w UE a tam są m3/ h dla osoby. Wentylacja to zdrowie komfort i wypoczynek, a nie zapewnia tego zbyt silny strumień. Ale każdy może wybrać w swoim domu, czy woli KOFORT ZDROWIE WYPOCZYNEK, czy siwego normy.
A o ŚWIERZYM powietrzu nigdy nic nie czytałeś!

----------


## sSiwy12

> *Chyba nie rozumiesz wentylacji. bilans musi się zgadzać. A nie 70 kuchnia....**nic mnie nie interesują twoje przepisy jesteśmy w UE a tam są m3/ h dla osoby*. Wentylacja to zdrowie komfort i wypoczynek, a nie zapewnia tego zbyt silny strumień. Ale każdy może wybrać w swoim domu, czy woli KOFORT ZDROWIE WYPOCZYNEK, czy siwego normy.
> *A o ŚWIERZYM powietrzu nigdy nic nie czytałeś*!


Pogrubienie i pokolorowanie - moje.



> Przepisy jak i logika nakazuje "liczenie zużytego" powietrza, co *kompensuje* się powietrzem *świeżym* - napływającym.


Kompensacja - trudne słowo  :Lol:  
Przepisy i normy nie moje - UE  (zgodne)   :cool: 

Ps. Znów mnie poniosło, a miałem Go nie karmić

----------


## Wgregor

Wydatek minimalny powietrza nawiewanego w metrach3/godzina na jedną osobę w pomieszczeniu
(w warunkach powietrza 1,2 kg/m3) 

Pomieszczenia do nauki: klasy, pomieszczenia do nauki, laboratoria, (za wyjątkiem tych ze specyficznym zanieczyszczeniem), przedszkola, szkoły podstawowe, szkoły ponad podstawowe, inne szkoły, Pracownie
15 (Lokale z zakazem palenia tytoniu)
25 (Lokale bez zakazu palenia tytoniu)
Lokale do przenocowania ( w sensie przyjmującego usługowo) pokoje wieloosobowe (co najmniej dla 3 osób), wieloosobowa sala noclegowa, cele, pomieszczenia do odpoczynku
18 i 25

Biura i locale podobne: takie jak lokale przyjmujące interesantów, biblioteki, biura pocztowe, banki
18 i 25

Lokale do zebrań, takie jak sale obrad – zebrań, lokale w których odbywają się spektakle, locale kultu religijnego, kluby
18 i 30

Lokale restauracyjne, kawiarnie, bary, kantyny, sale przeznaczone do spożywania posiłków (wieloosobowe)
22 i 30

Lokale do użytku sportowego, przez sportowców, w basenie, w innych lokalach, na jednego widza
18 i 30

A O ŚWIERZYM POWIETRZU POCZYTAJ JESZCZE

----------


## Mice

> Ps. Znów mnie poniosło, a miałem Go nie karmić


Trudna sztuka, silna wola potrzebna   :Wink2:

----------


## sSiwy12

> Napisał sSiwy12
> 
> Ps. Znów mnie poniosło, a miałem Go nie karmić
> 
> 
> Trudna sztuka, silna wola potrzebna


Jak tu można mieć silną wole skoro miesza wymagania dla lokali użyteczności publicznej z wymaganiami dla domów mieszkalnych.  :Evil:  
Ech

----------


## Wgregor

Ja przykładowo oddycham tak samo w lokalu użyteczności publicznej jak i w domu.
 Przewymiarować GWC TAK
przewymiarować wentylację TAK 
A izolacja ... o nie tu BOŻE BROŃ!

Radzę dobrze i jeszcze raz coś poczytać o ŚWIERZYM powietrzu (choć jeden tekst)

----------


## coulignon

Nasz kochany Trolu! 
Czyli w sypialni gdzie będę sobie spał z moją niewiastą, w nocy musze puścić 30 do 40 m3? Dobrze kombinuje?

----------


## Wgregor

Dasz mniej, będzie wilgoć, dasz wiecej, przyschnie w gardle.

----------


## piwopijca

Ja teraz mam w sypialni duzo mniejsza wymiane powietrza przy grawitacyjnej i nie mam wilgoci, grzyba czy plesni.
Podobno - nie wiem, znalazlem gdzies na stronce o domach pasywnych, ze mozna dawac wymiane spokojnie 0,3 -0,4 no max 0,5
Ja zakladam, ze ilosc wymian (lub ilosc powietrza) powinna byc dobrana jako wartosc wieksza, tzn. jesli wychodzi w pomieszczeniu dla dwoch osob mniej niz 40 m3/h to dobrac 40m3/h jesli pomieszczenie jest wieksze i wychodzi np. 60m3/h z objetosci a z ilosci osob wychodzi 40m3/h to oczywiscie dobrac wartosc 60m3/h - dotyczy jednokrotnej wymiany, ja zamierzam dawac 0,4-0,5 wymian max. To sa wartosci teoretyczne, zawsze mozna skorygowac i dopasowac dla wlasnych potrzeb -nikt nam nie zabroni   :Lol:  
Ja dawalem tak jako wartosci obliczeniowe w doborze centralki

Pzdr.

----------


## DeeM

*O ku..*ku może tak coś na temat GWC? Jak się spytałem czy można puścić rurę spiro pod ziemią (pomalowaną) to nikt nie odpowiedział  :sad: 
O ilości potrzebnego powietrza było już z 500 (słownie pincet) razy...

----------


## Wgregor

Szkoda, że nie rozumiesz tych procesów. Dzisiaj nawet przy 200m3/h na osobę w sypialni będziesz miał stałą wilgotność względną . Problem tyczy zimy. Popatrz na wykres Molliera powietrze zimne (>0)ma bardzo wysoką wilgotność względną a bliską zera wilgotność bezwzględną. Wchodząc do twojej sypialni ogrzewa się . Przy stałej wilgotności bezwzględnej drastycznie spada wilgotność względna!

----------


## Depi

> *O ku..*ku może tak coś na temat GWC? Jak się spytałem czy można puścić rurę spiro pod ziemią (pomalowaną) to nikt nie odpowiedział 
> O ilości potrzebnego powietrza było już z 500 (słownie pincet) razy...


Dokładnie! Już zaczynacie mnie wkurzać prawie na równie z trollem - jest tabliczka "Nie karmić trolli"? Jest! To czemu karmicie?!?

A rura spiro byłaby fajna, bo ma większe u niż PCW, ale nie sądze, żeby wytrzymała 1,5m ziemi na sobie  :smile:

----------


## DeeM

Chyba żeby ją zalać betonem...jakoś nie garne się do plastiku (PCV)

----------


## Wgregor

Różnica U jest tak minimalna, przy strumieniu powietrza wentylacyjnego, że nie ma znaczenia. Przy 10m ryuy na każde 100m3 /h powietrze będzie miało dokładnie temperaturę gruntu czy w rurze rehau , vawin, czy stalowej.

----------


## sSiwy12

Moim zdaniem rura spiro ma praktycznie jedną zaletę - jest większa powierzchnia wymiany ciepła. Zaś wadą (pomijając ewentualność, którą pokazał *Depi*) jest możliwość "zalegania" wody w "karbach wewnętrznych", a co za tym idzie mniejsze możliwości utrzymania tego w czystości.

----------


## Depi

True. A zalanie betonem to poważniejszy już koszt, choć perspektywa dość kusząca - beton znowu znacznie lepiej przewodzi ciepło, niż grunt, szczegołnie suchy i piaszczysty.

----------


## adam_mk

Nie znam wyrobu idealnego. Ta rura gdzieś się zaczyna i gdzieś kończy.
Te końce nie będą zabezpieczone przed korozją. Tam jest odsłonięta stal zwyczajna, goła, rdzewiejąca...
Te rury zostały stworzone do prowadzenia powietrza o stałej temperaturze i stosowanie ich jako wymiennik może się zemścić.
Zimą to nie, ale latem pojawi się trochę skroplin i proces korozji się zacznie w okolicy złączek. Potem popłynie wzdłuż "szwów". Po kilku latach zostanie sito...
Krótko - to będzie i wyglądało i działało. Mało trwałe, jak na mój gust...
Adam M.

----------


## Depi

No chyba, że zalać to betonem - wtedy będzie rura betonowa  :smile:

----------


## DeeM

Może od razu kupić rurę betonową, najlepiej fi1.5m żeby można było wejść do środka.
Piwniczka-ziemianka jako GWC?

----------


## Depi

Byyyyłoooo....  :smile:

----------


## adam_mk

Coś mi się wydaje, że tu jakaś radosna twórczość zaczyna kwitnąć!  :Roll:  
Rurowce kładzie się w glebach mokrych, glinie...
Dren sobie chcecie zrobić?
GWC połączone z drenażem... No, tego to i ja jeszcze nie wymyśliłem...
Poczytajcie o stale zalewanych rurowcach. Jest tu trochę tego...
Ta rura powinna być szczelna!
Będziecie te betony uszczelniać sznurem, taśmą Densa i zaklepywać ołowiem?  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  
Technologia i stara i znana i solidna, ale KTO wam dziś to wykona? Poprawnie wykona!
Weźcież plastik z dobrą uszczelką, szmatkę jaką, ludwika...
Adam M.

----------


## DeeM

Czyli spiro i betony odpadają. A co z piwniczką jako gwc? Depi gdzie to było?

----------


## Magdala

mam glinę, w dodatku teren na lekkim spadku - ciągle lecą tamtędy wody.
mam przepuszczoną pod fundamentem (głęboko około 1,8 m) do domu rurę (pomarańcz) fi 25.
Chciałabym zrobić GWC rurowy rozprowadzony wokół domu, ale mam 3 pytania:
- w jaki sposób i gdzie odprowadzać kondensat?
- czy taką rurę się jakoś konserwuje, czyści co jakiś czas? W jaki sposób???
- w jaki sposób muszą być uszczelnione połączenia rur z kolankami, aby nie dostawała się tam woda?

szukałam odpowiedzi, ale w natłoku dyskusji o wymianie ilości powietrza, nie znalazłam  :sad:  proszę o pomoc

----------


## wolo63

Od roku zgłebiam tajniki GWC , ale nie byłem zdecydowany którą wersję wybrać .Teraz jak wybrałem to umkneło mi .Jakie przesunięcie wzgłędem zwojów w GWC wodnym 1 .   1. 200m rury wodnej fi 35 (chętniej wybrałbym fi25 bo tańsza i lepiej się układa ) 2.Moc wymiennika ok.5 KW 3. Nie jestem tylko pewien jakie ma być przesunięcie zwojów wzgędem siebie . Coś mi świta ,że 4 zwoje na 1mb wykopu . Czy to prawda ?

----------


## adam_mk

wolo
Lepiej 1mb węża na 1mb wykopu...
Adam M.

----------


## wolo63

:Roll:  No to ci nowina ! Kopareczka sobie pokopie a ja za nią zapłacę   :cry:

----------


## adam_mk

Masz lepszy pomysł?
Oświeć nas!

O co masz pretensje? O długość dolnego źródła?
Adam M.

----------


## Wgregor

> Od roku zgłebiam tajniki GWC , ale nie byłem zdecydowany którą wersję wybrać .Teraz jak wybrałem to umkneło mi .Jakie przesunięcie wzgłędem zwojów w GWC wodnym 1 .   1. 200m rury wodnej fi 35 (chętniej wybrałbym fi25 bo tańsza i lepiej się układa ) 2.Moc wymiennika ok.5 KW 3. Nie jestem tylko pewien jakie ma być przesunięcie zwojów wzgędem siebie . Coś mi świta ,że 4 zwoje na 1mb wykopu . Czy to prawda ?


A co ma te 5 kW odbierać ?

----------


## wolo63

Wgregor widzę ,że sprawdzasz wiedzę piszących na forum. Moc 5KW to moc chłodnicza ,którą się kieruję przy szukaniu chłodnicy chyba ,że Ty kupujesz chłodnice na metry  :smile:  .Na forum ludzie potrzebują rady a nie droczenia . Adam mk w jednym poście pisze o rowach do ułożenia spiralnie kolektora wodnego a potem radzi kopać 200m rowu do 200m rury . Trzeba być konsekwentnym w poglądach .

----------


## adam_mk

adam_mk pisze, że można układać w kręgach, tylko rury więcej wychodzi.
Pisze, że jak się układa "liniowo" to kopania jest więcej, za to wąską łychą (jak jest). Pobiera się ciepełko z "kubatury" gruntu a nie z mb rury, co powinno być czytelne.
adam_mk

----------


## ppiszc

Witam,

Napisalem do poznanskiego odzialu juwentu ze prosze o wycene czegos takiego jak ponizej:
450m3/h, IN:-20C, OUT:+1C, woda zasilajaca:+6C.
No chyba maja wakacje bo nie moge sie z nimi skontaktowac.
Zamawial moze ktos wymiennik o podobnych parametrach? Interesuje mnie cena oraz wymiary, no i gdzie zamawialiscie: w oddziale juwentu czy od razu w centrali?

Pzdr,
ppiszc

----------


## Piczman

> Interesuje mnie cena oraz wymiary, no i gdzie zamawialiscie: w oddziale juwentu czy od razu w centrali?


ppiszc ja wysłałem Mail'a  pod ten adres [email protected] !Dzwoniłem do centrali w Rykach i prosili pisać właśnie do działu handlowego żeby było szybciej!
Odpowiedź dostałem już na drugi dzień.Niestety ja podałem 250m3/h więc Ci nie pomogę.Napisz pod ten adres a powinni szybko odpowiedzieć!
Moja chłodnica to 350 zł Netto ! Wymiary 30x30x? cm ,,, ( 3 wymiaru nie mogłem sie doprosić i dałem sobie spokój )   :Roll:  

Pozdr.

----------


## coulignon

http://www.bartosz.com.pl/upload/200...95979-6809.pdf

Na dole strony jest chłodnica wodna, są podane parametry, cena ok 600 zł netto

----------


## wolo63

OK złapałem . Gdzieś musiało mi umknąć ,że dyskusja poszła w kierunku układania liniowego.Tylko jak te ,, okopy"  :smile:   :Roll:   zmieścić na gruncie o wym 30m x 15m.

----------


## PavvelB

Pozwolę sobie przypomnieć się z moim pytaniem, bo przepadło w czeluściach dyskusji  :smile: 



> Mam prośbę o pomoc w kwestii GWC.
> Zrobiłem na działce odwiert, wyniki są następujące: od powierzchni około półtora metra zbity piasek na przemian z gliną. Potem niecały metr zwięzłej gliny pylastej a niżej twardoplastyczny ił. Odwiert był zrobiony do 5 metrów, wody nie ma. Przypuszczam że będzie tu pasował wymiennik żwirowy ale wolę się upewnić.
> Następny problem to wejście z wymiennika do domu. Budynek już stoi, kupiłem w stanie surowym. Czy duże będę miał straty jeśli dojdę rurą z wymiennika do fundamentu, wyjdę do góry i dopiero nad ziemią wejdę przez ścianę do budynku? Rurę oczywiście trzeba będzie ocieplić i jakoś obudować. Wiem że powinna przejść przez fundamenty i dopiero potem do góry ale nie wiem czy w tym momencie nie będzie z tym za dużo problemów.
> Jak w tych warunkach terenowych spisałby się wodny 1? Przy nim byłoby chyba mniej problemów zarówno z wejściem do budynku jak i w doprowadzeniem rur na strych, gdzie będzie rekuperator, bo to jest kolejny zgrzyt. Na szczęście można przejść przez kotłownię i róg łazienki, ale i tak prościej przeprowadzić dwie cieńsze rurki niż jedną grubą. Po drodze mam jeszcze zbrojony strop.

----------


## Piczman

> OK złapałem . Gdzieś musiało mi umknąć ,że dyskusja poszła w kierunku układania liniowego.Tylko jak te ,, okopy"   zmieścić na gruncie o wym 30m x 15m.


Wychodzi Ci max 10 odcinków o długości 25 m. Dasz rade !!

piszesz że 200 mb więc 8 rowków w odstępie ok. 1,8 m od siebie!! 

Ja będe miał podobnie bo mała działka!

----------


## Piczman

> Jak w tych warunkach terenowych spisałby się wodny 1?


Z takiego gruntu uzyskasz max 20 W na mb rurki ( tak jak tu podawano ) !

Policz zapotrzebowanie,dodaj z 20 % do tej długości i zadziała!

Żwirowiec? Ja mam mokro więc od razu padła decyzja na Wodny 1!
Sam zdecyduj ale wydaje mi się że u Ciebie żwirowiec będzie wydajniejszy,poza tym nie pożera prądu! Są plusy i minusy każdego z tych rozwiązań!
Kwestia tych przepustów również  ,,,   :Roll:

----------


## pazook

Mam pytanie: Jak wykonać zraszanie w żwirowcu?
Jakie rury, jak z nich wypuszczać wodę?
Właśnie dziś zaczynam żwirowca i nigdzie nie mogę znaleźć konkretów. Wymyśliłem że puszczenie od czasu do czasu trochę wody w zimie będzie jak znalazł, bo powietrze wtedy jak wiadomo suche.

----------


## adam_mk

Można wykonać takie "widły" z plastikowej rury zgrzewanej i zaślepionej na końcach. Potem trochę dziurek jaka wkrętarką i wiertłem tak 1mm.
Zadziała.
Adam M.

----------


## Wgregor

> Mam pytanie: Jak wykonać zraszanie w żwirowcu?
> Jakie rury, jak z nich wypuszczać wodę?
> Właśnie dziś zaczynam żwirowca i nigdzie nie mogę znaleźć konkretów. Wymyśliłem że puszczenie od czasu do czasu trochę wody w zimie będzie jak znalazł, bo powietrze wtedy jak wiadomo suche.


Zraszać? Latem im większa wilgotność względna tym (przynajmniej środkowy europejczyk) sie gorzej czuje.  Zdecydowanie milej jest przy 30st C i 30-35% ww niż 25 stC i 60%ww!!! Zastanów się co robisz. Dwa to zagrzybienie! GWC muszą być suche!. Trzy , żwirowce są do hoteli, ile osób w domu przewidujesz?

----------


## piwopijca

> Zraszać? Latem im większa wilgotność względna tym (przynajmniej środkowy europejczyk) sie gorzej czuje.  Zdecydowanie milej jest przy 30st C i 30-35% ww niż 25 stC i 60%ww!!! Zastanów się co robisz. Dwa to zagrzybienie! GWC muszą być suche!. Trzy , żwirowce są do hoteli, ile osób w domu przewidujesz?


Czy Ty masz problem ze zrozumieniem tekstu?
On nie pyta Ciebie jakie GWC zrobic, pytanie brzmi jakie rurki do zraszania - i co to za pierdoly ze zraszaniem latem? Jakos nie moge znalezc takiego watku. WYRAZNIE napisane jest, ze zraszac zima bo powietrze jest suche
Moze chciales zablysnac znajomoscia nazw min. wilgotnosci wzglednej, ale spamujesz i ten temat.
Tak jak adam_mk napisal mozesz zrobic albo zwykle rurki instalacyjne (czasem zostaja z instalacji domowej albo zamawia sie trroszke wiecej) i umieszczasz je pod folia na zwirze. Mozna dac jakis czujnik wilgotnosci albo recznie odkrecac gdy powietrze jest za suche
Grzybem to bym sie nie martwil, latem przy wiekszej wilgotnosci powietrza, skrapla sie woda na zwirze i jest i tak wilgotny, zima zwilzajac celowo nic nam nie grozi, w tak niskich temperaturach nic sie nie "zrodzi". Raz zwilza sie zwir a innym razem osusza i tak na okraglo

Pzdr.

----------


## Wgregor

Nawet mi przez głowę nie przeszło, ze ktoś to wymyśli zimą. Trochę kumasz zagadnienie, czy tylko tak sobie piszesz. Zimą !!! Jakim cudem?
Jaką temperaturę masz zimą w GWC + 2 czy 5 stopni! Przecież wilgotność względna spadnie dopiero na wymienniku w centrali! gdy sie powietrze ogrzeje do 20st to jak uzupełniać wodę z gwc? 
Objawem zbyt sinej wentylacji jest zbyt suche powietrze , po co więc komu zbyt silna wentylacja?

----------


## piwopijca

Wiesz co to jest wigotnosc powietrza?
Ciagle popisujesz sie,ze wiesz co znaczy wilgotnosc wzgledna, to jest tylko jedna z mozliwych charakterystyk wilgotnosci powietrza.
Para skrapla sie po ochlodzeniu powietrza a nie po ogrzaniu (mowa o warunkach panujacych w wymiennikach i GWC). Skropliny w wymienniku powstaja z powietrza usuwanego a nie nawiewanego
Im wyzsza temperatura powietrza. Prosty przklad -skropliny na rurach z zimna woda w piwnicach powstaja z ochlodzenia powietrza wokol rury z owa zimna woda
Powietrze przechodzac przez zwirowiec ogrzewa sie i zwieksza mozliwosc "przenoszenia" pary wodnej (moze zwiekszyc zawartosc pary wodnej), dlatego zanim dotrze do wymiennika zdazy zwiekszyc swoja wilgotnosc - oczywiscie nie ma sensu montowanie zraszacza na poczatku GWC gdy temperatura powietrza jest jeszcze dosyc niska
To sa takie moje przemyslenia
Pzdr.

----------


## Mice

> To sa takie moje przemyslenia


a najważniejsze powinno być " nie karmić trolla"   :Roll:

----------


## Wgregor

Tylko, że po wyjściu z GWC  powietrze ogrzeje się z + 3 do +23 ,,, To nawet jak teoretycznie Przy +3 będzie miało 100%ww to już dalej wody nie uzupełni! Zawsze lepiej dopasować wentylację do ilości osób, a nie potem kombinować, odgrzybiać, nawilżać !

----------


## DeeM

wgregor idź no lepjej sprawdź czy Cię nie ma w innym wątku  :smile:

----------


## Wgregor

Żebyś durnoty pisał?

----------


## pazook

Myślałem że da sie jakoś prościej niż rury zgrzewane, bo takiego sprzętu nie mam ani nic z instalacji nie zostało bo dopiero kończę fundamenty.
No cóż  jak zdążę to coś wykombinuję a jak nie to będę gotować więcej kapusty.

Tak przy okazji pamiętajcie - nie jest najgorszy durny tekst nie ma temat na forum a pierwsza odpowiedź na taki  :Smile:

----------


## wolo63

Pierwsze dzialania w temacie GWC wodnego1 podjęte . Na budowie był szef od koparki aby na miejscu rozpoznać sytację. Największym problemem jest brak miejsca na wykopy. Ciekawy pomysł to kopiąc jeden rowek zasypujemy drugi z ułożoną rurą .  :smile:  Ile rury i o jakim przekroju Radzilibyście użyć . Dom 130m2 , kubatura ok 600m3 .Układając w kilku pętlach mużna by użyć tańszą powiedzmy fi 25 w trzech obwodach po 80 mb.

----------


## Piczman

Wysokośc pomieszczeń to 4,6 m ??   :ohmy:  

Popraw się bo dane się chyba nie zgadzają! Dla kubatury 600 m3 trzeba by miec z 220 m2 !!!

U mnie jest 110 m2 i 300 m3 więc wystarczy 80 mb rury fi 25 !

Pozdr.

----------


## wolo63

Cytuję dane z projektu: powierzchnia wszystkich pomieszczeń (razem z gareżem 1stanowiskowym ) 156m2 kubatura 739m3.Mamy więc błąd w projekcie .W ofercie na stronie biura projektowego było : powierzchnia pomieszczeń użytkowych 126m2 , kubatura 430m3 i w to bym bardziej wierzył.I co dalej? Piczman jak określaleś ilość rury dla Twego domu ?

----------


## Piczman

Hej wolo63 !

Ilośc rur liczył mi Adam_mk, dużo zależy od rodzaju gruntu.Przyjmuje się 20 W na mb w suchym i piaszczystym i 35 W w bardzo mokrym!
Ja mam mokry więc liczyliśmy 30 W na mb.Wyszło że jak zakopię 80 mb to i tak przewymiaruję, tak na wszelki wypadek! 
Wylicz sobie na podstawie tych danych( weź pod uwagę jaki masz grunt) żeby Ci wyszło 3 KW z tego kolektora zakopanego w ziemi !!!
PS. Dobry pomysł z tym zakopywaniem wykopanego rowu ziemią z następnego  :big grin:  
Kopię za kilka dni więc wykorzystam pomysł!

Pozdr.

----------


## adam_mk

Liczcie rurę puszczoną na wprost "jak w pysk strzelił". Mb wykopu.  Kręgi wielokrotnie przecinają ten sam m3 gruntu.
Adam M.

----------


## Piczman

I tak też uczynię   :Lol:  

Żadnych kręgów wolo63 !!!!

Kombinuj jeśli nie masz gdzie! Ja wykombinowałem   :big grin:

----------


## wolo63

Brawo !  Mam glinę jak diabli . To jest jedyny przypadek , że się z tego cieszę .  :smile:  Jak kopałem pod kanalizę to ramię w spycharko-ładowarce aż trzeszczało . Czy 3KW wystarczy ? Na mojego "czuja"  :smile:  to 5 -6 KW .Lepiej przewymiarować aby był zapas .Adamie co Ty na to ?

----------


## wolo63

Zapomniałem jeszcze jedno . Oczywiście żadnych kręgów !  :smile:  Rurkę układamy w wykopie jak strzelił . Nauka nie idzie w las  :smile:  .Tylko co będzie jak żona się dowie, że kasa idzie na GWC a nie na kafle  czy podlogi ?  :Confused:   :smile:

----------


## adam_mk

Wszystko zależy od tego, jaką masz kubaturę domu.
Nie do końca tu chodzi o moc. Bardziej o "sztywność" temperaturową przy wielodniowej pracy ciągłej. Więcej jak 3kW (z powodu różnic temperatur) dla 500m3/godz to się nie wydłubie, ale dobrze mieć mały zapas. Tak 4-5kW.
Adam M.

----------


## wolo63

Dzięki za rady . Jako chłodncę/ nagrzewnicę zamierzam zastosować parowniki od urz. chlodniczych. Pozdrawiam .

----------


## adam_mk

Cholernie dużo ich będziesz musiał połączyć...
Adam M.

----------


## wolo63

To nie są parowniki od lodówek .  :smile:  Tylko od ciągów chłodniczych ze sklepów .

----------


## adam_mk

Skraplacze chyba byłyby lepsze...
Gęściej mają lamelki.
Tamte raczej pod grawitację były liczone...
Adam M.

----------


## Piczman

> To nie są parowniki od lodówek .  Tylko od ciągów chłodniczych ze sklepów .



A umiesz Je policzyc ?

Czy na oko wstawisz ten WAżNY element instalacji ???
Jak przewymiarujesz to tylko opory (powietrza) większe ,,,,
Jak Niedowymiarujesz to nie wykorzystasz dolnego kolektora w pełni a instalacja może nie spełnić Twoich oczekiwań   :Lol:  

Może jednak zamów tą nagrzewnicę w Juwencie za 500 zł i z głowy !!!

Pozdr.

----------


## IRENEUSZ KUBIK

witam
ja zakopałem w tą sobotę rurę fi 32 w ziemię robota poszła dość gładko 
miałem 200 mb z tego 175 w ziemię poszło około

----------


## Piczman

> witam
> ja zakopałem w tą sobotę rurę fi 32 w ziemię robota poszła dość gładko
> miałem 200 mb z tego 175 w ziemię poszło około


Zrobiłeś może jakieś fotki? Może jakieś wskazówki?
Wiele osób szuka konkretów,skoro masz to kopanie za soba to podziel się doświadczeniem   :Wink2:  

Pozdr.

----------


## IRENEUSZ KUBIK

witam
co do fotek to nie zrobiłem   :sad:  
żałuje ale nie miałem cyfrówki i tempo było kosmiczne po połudnu wykopany rów i na drugi dzień zakopany , chciałem szybko bo sąsiad się krzywo patrzył jak mu ziemię wysypałem na jego część działki   :Lol:  (mam małą działkę , bardzo małą 4,20 ara)
ułożyłem w wykopie 20m x 2 m x 1.7 głęgokie dodatkowo zagięte w literę L
później zasypałem lekko to pisakiem (bo na więcej nie miałem siły)
a rurkę ułożyłem sam w 1,5 godziny   :Lol:   dość prosta sprawa myślę że o wiele prostsza niż układanie rur fi 160 (o których wcześniej myślałem)
jeżeli ktoś myśli o układaniu to tylko fi 32 bo te duę rury to naprawdę trudniej się układa (układałem trochę kanalizacji to wiem  :smile:  )
koszt to rurka 412 zł 
koparka 630 zł 
i jeszcze inne ale nie mam jeszcze 
generalnie wyjdzie taniej niż klimatyzacja kupiona w markecie  
pozdrawaim adama m. to twoje posty mnie pchneły do działania dzięki

ps 
dobrze że robię to dla relaksu

 :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Piczman

Widziałeś ten wątek ??
http://forum.muratordom.pl/jak-sie-z...ia,t136975.htm

Do tej klimy to z dystansem bo można się rozczarować ,,,

Powodzenia z resztą instalacji   :big grin:  

Pozdr.

----------


## kszew

> Widziałeś ten wątek ??
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/jak-sie-z...ia,t136975.htm
> 
> Do tej klimy to z dystansem bo można się rozczarować ,,,


Tam mowa nie o klimie tylko o wentylacji mechanicznej. Reasumując budynek źle zaprojektowany i użytkowany, więc stąd są problemy i niezadowolenie. 
kszew

----------


## Depi

Piczman się odniósł do stwierdzenia IRENEUSZA, że "to taniej niż klima w markecie".

Taniej może i tak, ale to nie klima i nie ma się co nastawiać. Przewagą klimy z marketu jest to, że można ją ustawić w newralgicznym miesjcu i schłodzić to pomieszczenie, na którym akurat zależy (np. sypialnie).

A WM rozprowadzi te swoje 1600w po całym domu.

----------


## Piczman

> Piczman się odniósł do stwierdzenia IRENEUSZA, że "to taniej niż klima w markecie".


Dokładnie   :Lol:  

*kszew*
Gdzie budujesz??? Może by się tak spotkać,bo widzę że podobne tematy Cię interesują   :Wink2:  

Daleko nie mamy ,,,

Pozdr.

----------


## Magdala

Dzięki, że w natłoku swoich sporów, pomijacie pytania o konkrety  :sad: 
Pewnie lepiej spierać się o "wysokość zawieszenia gwiazd"

Proszę zatem ponownie o odpowiedź:
"mam glinę, w dodatku teren na lekkim spadku - ciągle lecą tamtędy wody. 
mam przepuszczoną pod fundamentem (głęboko około 1,8 m) do domu rurę (tę pomarańczową) fi 25. 
Chciałabym zrobić GWC rurowy rozprowadzony wokół domu, ale mam 3 pytania: 
- w jaki sposób i gdzie odprowadzać kondensat? 
- czy taką rurę się jakoś konserwuje, czyści co jakiś czas? W jaki sposób??? 
- w jaki sposób muszą być uszczelnione połączenia rur z kolankami, aby nie dostawała się tam woda? 

szukałam odpowiedzi, ale w natłoku dyskusji o wymianie ilości powietrza, nie znalazłam proszę o pomoc"

----------


## adam_mk

Masz możliwość zbudowania układu Tichelmana lub puszczenia jej "jak w pysk strzelił".
Jedno warte drugiego, tylko to kwestia ilości terenu dostępnego na wykopki.
Tych rur sie nie czyści, tak jak i kanałów grawitacyjnych się nie czyści (niby jak to robić?).
Uszczelniać normalnie. Minimalne przesączenia do wnętrza i tak będą.
Zrobić spad "w lewo" lub "w prawo" i żąpie na jakim końcu z pompą.
Adam M.

----------


## Depi

> Dzięki, że w natłoku swoich sporów, pomijacie pytania o konkrety 
> Pewnie lepiej spierać się o "wysokość zawieszenia gwiazd"
> 
> Proszę zatem ponownie o odpowiedź:
> "[...]
> szukałam odpowiedzi, ale w natłoku dyskusji o wymianie ilości powietrza, nie znalazłam proszę o pomoc"


A może tak grzeczniej? Nie przypominam sobie, żeby odpowiadanie należało tu do czyichkolwiek obowiązków. Jesli ktoś to robi, to dlatego, że w swojej bezinteresownej dobroci ma akurat ochotę poświęcić kilka chwil swojego wolnego czasu. Ale takie dąsy, że ktoś woli rozmawiać o czymś, co Ciebie nie interesuje akurat są chyba lekko nie na miejscu.
Poza tym zdaję się, że wszystkie te pytania mają już swoje odpowiedzi.

----------


## kszew

*Magdala* jak masz rurę w gruncie to już prawie "z górki". Uszczelnienie rur tak jak w kanalizacji sanitarnej , tam są uszczelki co nie pozwalają przedostawanie się wody/cieków. W najniższym punkcie rury dajesz trójnik(studzienkę) i albo odpływ skroplin albo jak to niemożliwe to wstawiasz pompę i wypompowujesz. To tak w skrócie. Co do szczegółow to często trzeba coś policzyć, ale tego raczej nie wymagaj na forum. Czytaj, gromadź informację. A jak to nie na twoje siły, to lepiej od razu poszukaj specjalisty, będzie łatwiej i szybciej i czasem lepiej.




> Może by się tak spotkać


Jestem za.

----------


## q-bis

Witam,
czy pomoglibyście w pewnym dylemacie?
Otóż, gdybyście mieli do dyspozycji 50% dopłatę do alternatywnego źródła energii - myślę że głównie wykorzystywanego do CWU- to czy instalowalibyście powietrzną pompę ciepła czy solary? Co przemawia za jednym bądź drugim źródłem?
PC mogłaby wspomagać CO i byłaby dostępna cały rok ale koszty inwestycyjne większe i eksploatacja to też koszt-prąd.
Z kolei solary to chyba tylko koszt inwestycji (chyba że musi być jakaś pompka-no to też prąd?) ale dostępność tylko przez pewien okres roku - 7-8 m-cy?
Dodam że dom ogrzewany gazem - 40% podłogówki, reszta grzejniki, wykonany w tech. ściany jednowarstwowej, porotherm 44. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## ravbc

> ...gdybyście mieli do dyspozycji 50% dopłatę do alternatywnego źródła energii...


Dopłata oznacza, że trzeba dać cześć "od siebie". W tym wypadku 50% (też bym tak chciał  :wink:  ). Ile możesz dopłacić z własnej kieszeni? Mniej niż 5tys PLN? Bierz solary. Więcej niż 10? Bierz PC (i to może nawet do CO). Jeśli zaś własnych środków masz 5-10 tysięcy, to... masz problem (z wyborem).  :wink:

----------


## Piczman

> PC mogłaby wspomagać CO i byłaby dostępna cały rok ale koszty inwestycyjne większe i eksploatacja to też koszt-prąd.


Jak chcesz wspomagać CO Pompa do CWU ???
To raczej nie możliwe,też interesuje mnie taka pompa więc zapraszam do dyskusji ale tu :
http://forum.muratordom.pl/pompa-cie...ra,t137451.htm

To jest wątek o GWC   :Lol:

----------


## Wgregor

To jest wątek o GWC 

Raczej :jak udziwnić bardzo prostą i sprawdzaną rzecz by była droższa i działała gorzej, drożej i krócej. Czyli jak zrazić ludzi go GWC?

----------


## PavvelB

Prawie zdecydowałem się na wodny 1. Istotną sprawą był problem z wpuszczeniem rur do już wybudowanego domu. Jak pisałem wcześniej wody nie ma do 5 metrów, ale mam glinę z iłami to może nie będzie tak źle  :smile:  Pytanie: jaka powinna być odległość między poszczególnymi nitkami rury? Wystarczy pół metra, czy lepiej około metra? Jak to najlepiej ułożyć? Z góry dzięki.

----------


## Piczman

> jaka powinna być odległość między poszczególnymi nitkami rury? Wystarczy pół metra, czy lepiej około metra?


Wszystko już było ale ,,,
1-1,5 od siebie i najlepiej w linii prostej!
Możesz tak i możesz też inaczej ale w ten sposób masz pewność że wyciągniesz z gruntu tyle ile się da!

Powodzenia !

----------


## trombel

Witam, jestem nowy pozdrowionka dla wszystkich. tzn. jako piszący bo już czytam parę latek, mam taki dylemat czy przy wodny1 robić jaki zbiorniczek wyrównawczy (przeponowy lub tylko wyrównawczy)? no bo czynnik jako tako różnice temp. ma i się rozszerza i kurczy.

----------


## Piczman

Przyłączam się!
Do tego zastanawiam się nad tym na jakim ciśnieniu roboczym powinno to ustrojstwo pracować!

----------


## HenoK

> Przyłączam się!
> Do tego zastanawiam się nad tym na jakim ciśnieniu roboczym powinno to ustrojstwo pracować!


Ze względu na możliwą korozję wskazany byłby układ zamknięty. Objętość naczynia wzbiorczego oblicza się w zależności od wielkości zładu i spodziewanej różnicy temperatur w układzie.
Ciśnienie im mniejsze tym lepiej, jednak wystarczające do tego, żeby w pompie obiegowej nie powstało zjawisko kawitacji (nie mylić z pompą kawitacyjną  :Lol:  ).

----------


## Cola15

GWC- żwirowca zbudowałem jakies 1,5 roku temu. Potem z różnych przyczyn był nieuzywany. Gdy go teraz "odpaliłem" wszystko jest super, przy upałach bardzo wydajnie chłodził tylko ten..zapach, a raczej smrodek stęchlizny. Co zrobic? Wietrzyć mechanicznie wyłaczywszy wlot do mieszkania? Zraszać non stop??

----------


## wolo63

Uważam ,że w najgorszym razie po mrożnej zimie zapach stęchlizny ustąpi . Jest tylko jedna obawa ,że wody gruntowe są wysokie i stęchlizna będzie powracać .

----------


## marbuz

Słuchajcie, śledzę ten wątek od jakiegoś czasu i zastanawiam sie nad GWC. Mam glinę i chyba sporo o wody (działka jest na stoku wiec woda sobie płynie. Myśle o GWC Wodny 1 i mam 2 pytanie.
1. CZy ktoś może już ma zorbiony i może powiedzieć jak to chodzi??? Jestem laikiem ale troche mi ciężko uwierzyć w to co napisali ci z Juwentu o nagrzewnicy że przy 8/6 C płynu da z -20 bedzie ~+2 C. Moze jednak ktoś to sprawdził i potwierdzi lub zaprzeczy? 
2. Dom w stanie surowym juz stoi i bedę kopał drenaż wokół domu, czy mogę dobrze jest położyć rury do wodny1 pod drenażem w postaci takiego S???
Pozdrawiam

----------


## adam_mk

Witaj
Rozumiem, że trudno Ci uwierzyć w te parametry, ale stale jeszcze "myślisz" Celsiusami.
To jest około 273 Kelvinów!
Blisko 300 stopni to nie jest mało!

Jak już kopiesz, to byłoby rozsądne wsadzić tam tę rurę! Przecież wkopujesz się tam, gdzie JEST ta woda.
Koszt nie zabija, przecież...
Adam M.

----------


## Wgregor

> Słuchajcie, śledzę ten wątek od jakiegoś czasu i zastanawiam sie nad GWC. Mam glinę i chyba sporo o wody (działka jest na stoku wiec woda sobie płynie. Myśle o GWC Wodny 1 i mam 2 pytanie.
> 1. CZy ktoś może już ma zorbiony i może powiedzieć jak to chodzi??? Jestem laikiem ale troche mi ciężko uwierzyć w to co napisali ci z Juwentu o nagrzewnicy że przy 8/6 C płynu da z -20 bedzie ~+2 C. Moze jednak ktoś to sprawdził i potwierdzi lub zaprzeczy? 
> 2. Dom w stanie surowym juz stoi i bedę kopał drenaż wokół domu, czy mogę dobrze jest położyć rury do wodny1 pod drenażem w postaci takiego S???
> Pozdrawiam


Przy -20 i +8 na wymienniku, może dać i i +7 spokojnie, to kwestia ilości powietrza, ale jeżeli powiedzieli ci , że da +2 nie znając strumienia, to cię oszukali.

----------


## wmpol

> 2. Dom w stanie surowym juz stoi i bedę kopał drenaż wokół domu, czy mogę dobrze jest położyć rury do wodny1 pod drenażem w postaci takiego S???
> Pozdrawiam


Kilka uwag 

1) przede wszystkim ważne abyś w pobliżu fundamentów nie kopał poniżej poziomu ław fundamentowych!
2) spód rury drenarskiej w najniższym punkcie nie może być poniżej ław fundamentowych
3) rurę drenarską obsypujemy żwirem, im więcej żwiru tym lepiej ponieważ na dobrą sprawę woda płynie nie rurą ale właśnie tym żwirem
4) drenaż z reguły jest obciążony z jednego kierunku (od strony górki) i jeżeli będzie dobrze działał to na pozostałych bokach budynku będzie mało wody do odprowadzenia, dodatkowo rura drenarska ma też za zadanie obsuszać drenaż, działa jak wentylacja

Moje wnioski:
- jeśli rurę od gwc umieścisz pod rurą drenarską to na pewno więcej napracujesz się z jej układaniem gdyż będziesz musiał mocować ją do podłoża aby nie wydźwignęła rury drenarskiej
- biorąc pod uwagę punkty 1-4 to rura od gwc będzie leżeć w żwirze- pytanie jak żwir będzie transferował ciepło (w porównaniu z gruntem rodzimym) na tych bokach budynku gdzie będzie mało wody 
- oddalając się od fundamentów rurę gwc możesz zakopać głębiej => więcej wody

----------


## mirma

> 1) przede wszystkim ważne abyś w pobliżu fundamentów nie kopał poniżej


Witam,

Czy ktoś wie w jakiej odległości od planowanych fundamentów można zakopać rury do GWC. Fundamenty będą na głębokości 1m a GWC 1,5

----------


## Dudniczenko

witam
rok temu rozłożyłem pod budynkiem 250 mb rury do GWC wodny 1 (zdjęcia pod linkiem)
trójrzędowa i dwurzędowa nagrzewnica Juwentu już czeka
adam_mk ma rozpocząć montaż w pierwszej połowie października
z przyjemnością zamieszczę zdjęcia z realizacji
chcę wreszcie doświadczyć w realu czy gwc wodny 1 działa
pozdrawiam

----------


## YO_ANKA

Witam,
Buduję GWC żwirowy i nigdzie nie mogę znaleźć czystych sortowanych otoczaków. Frakcje zgodnie z zaleceniami Adama_mk. A szukam już z tydzień. I nie wyobrażam sobie osobiście czyszczenia 40 ton kamyków. Skąd braliście otoczaki - jestem z Poznania.
Pozdrawiam,
Joanna

----------


## Mice

ja brałem w żwirowni Dąbrowa ale przed transportem należy pojechać i zobaczyć czy są w miarę czyste i czy faktycznie otoczaki.
A płukanie kilku ton i tak Ciebie nie ominie, przy ładowaniu piachu nabiorą, jeśli zrzucą gdzieś na bok to przy przerzucaniu u Ciebie dolne warstwy też będą zasyfione. Wyjście zrzucić bezpośredni do "dołu" ale wtedy razem z piachem który nabrali.

----------


## piwopijca

Mnie zrzucili na dzialke sasiadow -na trawe ale kamieni ylo wiecej niz potrzeba i te na dole nie zostaly wsypane do komor GWC -moze zamow wiecej a pozostale wykorzystasz np. w ogrodku
My zamierzamy wrzucic czesc do kwietnikow betonowych (mamy przy tarasie i przy wejsciu po jednym - ok. 1,2m srednicy) tak gdzies do polowy, wiec wiekszosc jednak wykorzystam   :Wink2:  -przynajmniej kwiaty nam nie zgnija

Pzdr.

----------


## ravbc

> Witam,
> Buduję GWC żwirowy i nigdzie nie mogę znaleźć czystych sortowanych otoczaków. Frakcje zgodnie z zaleceniami Adama_mk. A szukam już z tydzień. I nie wyobrażam sobie osobiście czyszczenia 40 ton kamyków. Skąd braliście otoczaki - jestem z Poznania.


Da się kupić żwir czyściutki (używany do filtrów wody pitnej), ale nie za rozsądną cenę. Żwirownie sprzedają normalnie mniej lub bardziej, ale jednak zabrudzony. Dobrze jeśli jest tylko z piachem, bywa też glina, resztki roślin, a nawet zwykłe śmieci. Obawiam się, że bez płukania na budowie się nie obejdzie. Niestety osobiście nie znam naprawdę skutecznej i jednocześnie rozsądnie szybkiej oraz nie zabijającej kosztowo metody na wypłukanie żwiru do czysta. I to mimo, że swój GWC już zbudowałem...

----------


## Jareq

> Witam,
> Buduję GWC żwirowy i nigdzie nie mogę znaleźć czystych sortowanych otoczaków. Frakcje zgodnie z zaleceniami Adama_mk. A szukam już z tydzień. I nie wyobrażam sobie osobiście czyszczenia 40 ton kamyków. Skąd braliście otoczaki - jestem z Poznania.
> Pozdrawiam,
> Joanna



Ja kupowałem koło Mosiny - kamień mocno wymieszany - większość to 3-8cm. ale jest tam też sporo kamienia takiego w sam raz na okład rur, mam nadzieje ze wystarczy. sporo pracy będzie przy sortowaniu i płukaniu ( chociaż wydaje mi się że jest dość czysty )
Cena 1350 zł. razem z transportem na druga stronę Poznania ( Bolechówko ). Ile kupiłem nawet nie wiem  :Confused:  ale przewieźć wszystko musiał  samochód 25 tonowy. Tak na oko to około 10-12m 3.
Jutro będę na budowie to może zrobię fotkę i wkleję .

Byłem tez w żwirowni w Mściszewie ( k. Murowanej Gośliny )  był tam kamień 5-8 cm. ale mieszany z kruszonym ( nie wyglądał źle ) cena chyba o ile dobrze pamiętam 54PLN za tonę.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## witek68

Witam serdecznie 

Piszę tu po raz pierwszy. Przeczytałem wszystkie posty w tym wątku - fascynujące. Dawno myślałem o GWC. Teraz nadszedł czas realizacji  :Smile:  
Witam jeszcze raz wszystkich dyskutantów  :Smile:  

Teraz opis sytuacji: ponad 10 lat temu kupiłem stary dom z cegły, pow. około 260 m kw, w części podpiwniczony. Zaplanowałem ogrzewanie powietrzne, firma wykonała kanały powietrzne z ujściami w pokojach (później okazało się, że jest ich za mało). Było to w czasie, gdy gaz (gazem miałem grzać powietrze) był tani - ostatecznie skończyło się na tradycyjnym CO z piecem z podajnikiem na ekogroszek. Pogłębiłem piwnice, od strony południowej usypałem taras wyniesiony ponad pt o około 1 - 1,2 m (parter jest nad pt właśnie te 1,2 m). Około 7 metrów od domu mam wyschniętą studnię o głębokości około 10 - 15 metrów, do niej mam wprowadzony odpływ z drenażu). 

Teraz co chcę zrobić. Nie mam gdzie głośno posłuchać muzyki i poglądać DVD, nie mam gdzie wstawić kominka (został jeden po okresie ogrzewania całego domu tylko kominkami), mam piwnicę o odpowiedniej wysokości - wstawię do jednego pomieszczenia kominek, zacznę czasami w nim palić - zobaczę czy zrobi się tam fajnie (na razie odsłaniam stare cegły w tym pomieszczeniu), czy nie będzie wilgoci itd. Najwyżej przetwory będą miały wyremontowane pomieszczenie  :Smile:  

[IMG=http://img258.imageshack.us/img258/528/dsc00334cj7.th.jpg]

[IMG=http://img527.imageshack.us/img527/1079/dsc02085bm5.th.jpg]

Czyli mam kominek w piwnicy - w rogu południowo-wschodnim budynku, za ścianą południową mam taras usypany na gruncie. Pomyślałem, że przebiję się przez ścianę piwnicy w kierunku tarasu - tam zrobię mini żwirowy GWC - 1 x 1 x 2 m, później rowem o szer. 1 i gł. 1,5 - 1,7 m wykopanym w ziemi przejdę w kierunku trawnika (po "zjeżdżalni" dla sanek - pomiędzy schodami z tarasu a skalniakiem, na lewo od kota - patrz fot.) w pobliże suchej studni (pokrywa na prawo od kota, tak z 2 m., na drugiej fot.) - tutaj zrobię kolejny mini żwirowy GWC, już o objętości około 3 m sześc. i "podłączę się" do studni na gł. ok. 2 m. W sumie droga powietrza ma 16 metrów. Powietrze pomiędzy mini GWC chcę "transportować" rurami drenarskimi fi 100 ułożonymi w wykopie o szerokości 80 cm (dwie rury w po bokach wykopu na gł. ok. 1,5 m. później na to żwir i kolejne dwie rury po bokach wykopu na gł. 0,7 m ppt, na to styropian). Podłączenia mini GWC do domu i do studni chcę również zrobić rurami drenarskimi (do studni wpuszczę je trochę - tak z 2 m. nad poziom dna). 

Teraz pytania: 
1. Czy wielkości mini GWC są odpowiednie? (na tarasie nie mam zbyt wiele miejsca, poza tym nie chcę wszystkiego rozkopywać) 
2. W sumie miał to być rurowy GWC a "żwirowce" miały być filtrami - może dać więcej tych peszli i powiększyć wykop pod nie? 
3. Czy to zadziała?  :Smile:  

Powietrze w piwnicy chcę przetransportować (poziomo wymurowanymi kształtkami kominowymi (jaka minimalna średnica?) położonymi na murkach wzmacniających fundament od środka - piwnica jest pogłębiona, wzdłuż ściany, która przylego do gruntu, czyli jest zimna) do kominka, gdzie będzie ogrzewane i dalej do pokoi - wykorzystam "niepotrzebne" kanały do ogrzewania powietrznego. Długość poziomego kanału - 4 m. Co powinno zadziałać jako dodatkowy rurowy GWC - tym razem z ceramiki. W lecie tą samą drogą chcę do pokoi tłoczyć zimne powietrze. 

Mile widziane wszelkie uwagi co do wykonania całego projektu, oraz oczywiście do zautomatyzowania całej instalacji. 

Co Wy na to? 

pozdrawiam 
Witek

----------


## NJerzy

Jakoś zadziała, ale ten fragment wewnątrz budynku to bym zrobił zaizolowany termicznie - potencjalne schładzanie fundamentu nie jest dobrym pomysłem.
Pomyśl też czy nie dało by rady części rurowej wydłużyć.

----------


## Wgregor

> Witam serdecznie 
> 
> Piszę tu po raz pierwszy. Przeczytałem wszystkie posty w tym wątku - fascynujące. Dawno myślałem o GWC. Teraz nadszedł czas realizacji  
> Witam jeszcze raz wszystkich dyskutantów  
> 
> Teraz opis sytuacji: ponad 10 lat temu kupiłem stary dom z cegły, pow. około 260 m kw, w części podpiwniczony. Zaplanowałem ogrzewanie powietrzne, firma wykonała kanały powietrzne z ujściami w pokojach (później okazało się, że jest ich za mało). Było to w czasie, gdy gaz (gazem miałem grzać powietrze) był tani - ostatecznie skończyło się na tradycyjnym CO z piecem z podajnikiem na ekogroszek. Pogłębiłem piwnice, od strony południowej usypałem taras wyniesiony ponad pt o około 1 - 1,2 m (parter jest nad pt właśnie te 1,2 m). Około 7 metrów od domu mam wyschniętą studnię o głębokości około 10 - 15 metrów, do niej mam wprowadzony odpływ z drenażu). 
> 
> Teraz co chcę zrobić. Nie mam gdzie głośno posłuchać muzyki i poglądać DVD, nie mam gdzie wstawić kominka (został jeden po okresie ogrzewania całego domu tylko kominkami), mam piwnicę o odpowiedniej wysokości - wstawię do jednego pomieszczenia kominek, zacznę czasami w nim palić - zobaczę czy zrobi się tam fajnie (na razie odsłaniam stare cegły w tym pomieszczeniu), czy nie będzie wilgoci itd. Najwyżej przetwory będą miały wyremontowane pomieszczenie  
> 
> ...


Jak uważasz, ile razy większa powinna być powierzchnia wymiany w gwc od wymiennika 95%  w centrali  0.5 x   2 x   4x   15 x 100 x ? i po co?
jak myślisz ile ciepła może "zostawić w gwc każde 100m3/h powietrza
jak myślisz ile kWh potrzeba by podnieść temperaturę gruntu  latem o jeden stopień i by taką sytuację utrzymać przez pół roku


Jak odpowiesz sobie na powyższe pytania będziesz wiedział jak powinien wyglądać gwc.

----------


## witek68

> Jak uważasz, ile razy większa powinna być powierzchnia wymiany w gwc od wymiennika 95%  w centrali  0.5 x   2 x   4x   15 x 100 x ? i po co?
> jak myślisz ile ciepła może "zostawić w gwc każde 100m3/h powietrza
> jak myślisz ile kWh potrzeba by podnieść temperaturę gruntu  latem o jeden stopień i by taką sytuację utrzymać przez pół roku
> 
> 
> Jak odpowiesz sobie na powyższe pytania będziesz wiedział jak powinien wyglądać gwc.


Witam

Nie odpowiem sobie na powyższe pytania, bo się na tym nie znam. Gdybym się znał to bym nie pytał. Jeżeli ty się znasz to mi powiedz.

Witek

----------


## witek68

> Jakoś zadziała, ale ten fragment wewnątrz budynku to bym zrobił zaizolowany termicznie - potencjalne schładzanie fundamentu nie jest dobrym pomysłem.
> Pomyśl też czy nie dało by rady części rurowej wydłużyć.


Witam

W sumie masz rację. Powietrze z tej całej mojej "instalacji" pewnie będzie chłodniejsze od ściany piwnicy. Ale przecież piwnica też jest w gruncie (tak, jak GWC), w sumie nikt jej nie wentyluje takim strumieniem powietrza w zimie, jaki przepływa przez GWC.

Myślisz, że to naprawdę będzie konieczne?

Witek

----------


## Wgregor

> Napisał Wgregor
> 
> 
> Jak uważasz, ile razy większa powinna być powierzchnia wymiany w gwc od wymiennika 95%  w centrali  0.5 x   2 x   4x   15 x 100 x ? i po co?
> jak myślisz ile ciepła może "zostawić w gwc każde 100m3/h powietrza
> jak myślisz ile kWh potrzeba by podnieść temperaturę gruntu  latem o jeden stopień i by taką sytuację utrzymać przez pół roku
> 
> 
> Jak odpowiesz sobie na powyższe pytania będziesz wiedział jak powinien wyglądać gwc.
> ...


Napisałeś, że robisz gwc, więc zrozumiałem, że się znasz.
Zbyt małe gwc to małe wykorzystanie jego i tak w sumie niewielkich mozliwości (2000kWh/rok)  możliwości. Ale przewymiarowanie może być jeszcze gorsze. Większe opory to i wieksze zużycie prądu, a to i więcej ciepła na wentylatorze, zimą to tylko szybsze ich zużycie, ale latem to podgrzewanie powietrza ostudzonego w gwc.
Dlatego bez znajomości odpowiedzi na w/w pytania masz szansę trafić z gwc - czy to musi być loteria?

----------


## adam_mk

Nic nie zrozumiałeś z tego, co wiele osób i wielokrotnie tu tłumaczyło?!  :ohmy:  

" przewymiarowanie może być jeszcze gorsze. Większe opory to i wieksze zużycie prądu, a to i więcej ciepła na wentylatorze, zimą to tylko szybsze ich zużycie, ale latem to podgrzewanie powietrza ostudzonego w gwc. "

O CZYM tu piszesz?
Adam M.

----------


## NJerzy

On pisze że jak większa dziura  to większy opór   :sad:  No cóż niektórzy rezystancji i konduktancji nie rozróżniają, a co dopiero gdyby mieli rozumieć   :oops:

----------


## adam_mk

Pomijając odkrywcze pomysły Wgregora, które już ze 100 razy były omawiane...

Jedna rura fi 100 to przekrój około 78cm2. Cztery, to razem 312cm2.
Jedna rura fi 200 to przekrój około 314cm2, a zwykle taka wystarcza dla 1 kubatury/godz (około 500m3/godz przy prędkości strugi ok. 5m/sek.).
Mogło by być. Lecz 5 takich rurek to lepiej niż cztery, bo zwiększa się czas wymiany a zmniejsza prędkość (opory maleją).
A to złoże...
Jakby tak 1 x 1 x 2m to w przekroju miałoby równo 1m2. Jeżeli da się tak dobrać frakcję tego złoża żeby pustej przestrzeni pomiędzy ziarnami żwiru było około 5% to tej wolnej przestrzeni byłoby tak z 500cm2.
A tak się składa, że to znacznie więcej niż łączny przekrój tych rur!
Wniosek wprost jest taki, że te minizłoża oporów nie stworzą!
Zadziałają jak filtr, nawilżą strugę i odpowiednio ogrzeją/ochłodzą.
Dużo dłuższa rura być nie musi, bo powierzchnia żwiru jest olbrzymia i bierze udział w procesach wymiany ciepła.

Podsumowując:
Pomysł ciekawy. W pełni realny technicznie i nie widzę dlaczego miałoby to nie zadziałać!
Trudno oszacować "stałą aparaturową" tego rozwiązania, ale powinno się dobrze sprawdzić.
Oczywistym warunkiem jest, aby tam woda gruntowa nie zaglądała, ale chyba akurat tak korzystnie tam masz....

Ciekawe, bo ani rura ani żwirowiec, zalety obu rozwiązań i duże nie jest!
Nowy rodzaj GWC na bardzo specyficzne warunki terenowe?!  :ohmy:  

I jak to nazwać? Żwirowo-rurowy?  :ohmy:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## NJerzy

Żwirorurzec   :ohmy:

----------


## Wgregor

> Pomijając odkrywcze pomysły Wgregora, które już ze 100 razy były omawiane...
> 
> Jedna rura fi 100 to przekrój około 78cm2. Cztery, to razem 312cm2.
> Jedna rura fi 200 to przekrój około 314cm2, a zwykle taka wystarcza dla 1 kubatury/godz (około 500m3/godz przy prędkości strugi ok. 5m/sek.).
> Mogło by być. Lecz 5 takich rurek to lepiej niż cztery, bo zwiększa się czas wymiany a zmniejsza prędkość (opory maleją).
> A to złoże...
> Jakby tak 1 x 1 x 2m to w przekroju miałoby równo 1m2. Jeżeli da się tak dobrać frakcję tego złoża żeby pustej przestrzeni pomiędzy ziarnami żwiru było około 5% to tej wolnej przestrzeni byłoby tak z 500cm2.
> A tak się składa, że to znacznie więcej niż łączny przekrój tych rur!
> Wniosek wprost jest taki, że te minizłoża oporów nie stworzą!
> ...


Czemu kłamiesz? Jestem użytkownikiem i opisuję pomiary a nie pomysły.

----------


## adam_mk

:Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:  
A na te opory w kolanku 90st rury fi 200 to już długo czekamy....
Pomierz i podaj!
Adam M.

----------


## witek68

> Pomijając odkrywcze pomysły Wgregora, które już ze 100 razy były omawiane...
> 
> 
> Podsumowując:
> Pomysł ciekawy. W pełni realny technicznie i nie widzę dlaczego miałoby to nie zadziałać!
> Trudno oszacować "stałą aparaturową" tego rozwiązania, ale powinno się dobrze sprawdzić.
> Oczywistym warunkiem jest, aby tam woda gruntowa nie zaglądała, ale chyba akurat tak korzystnie tam masz....
> 
> Ciekawe, bo ani rura ani żwirowiec, zalety obu rozwiązań i duże nie jest!
> ...


Witam serdecznie

Dzięki za odpowiedź. Cieszę się, że uważasz, że to zadziała. Jak to zrealizuję to na pewno napiszę Wam o efektach

Witek

----------


## witek68

Witam jeszcze raz

A teraz proszę o opinię - mam kolejny pomysł  :Smile: 

"Żwirorurzec" jest przez szanowne grono (a co najmniej przez te osoby, na opinii których mi zależy) jest zaakceptowany  :Smile: 

Czyli mam skąd wziąć powietrze do ogrzewania przez kominek. Obuduję go cegłami - mam sporo miejsca więc zrobię wokół niego taką dużą komorę, większą niż standardowe obudowy. Powietrze do spalania będzie dostarczane z zewnątrz osobną rurą i podłączone do specjalnego króćca w kominku. Przez ścianę w piwnicy zrobię otwór do tej komory i stamtąd będę czerpał ciepłe powietrze.

Teraz jak to rozprowadzić? Można standardowo, czyli rurami spiro izolowanymi. A może w taki sposób:

Mam dwa blaszane kanały wentylacyjne, które idą przez środek domu od piwnicy na poddasze (jeden ocieplony 40 x 40 cm, drugi nie ocieplony 30 x 40 cm) - wysokość około 10,5 m, objętość około 3 m sześć. 

Może by je tak zasypać otoczakami i potraktować jako akumulator ciepła (zimna w lecie)? Do nich tłoczyć ciepłe powietrze z kominka (zimne w lecie ze "żwirorurowca") i z nich pobierać ciepło/zimno w razie potrzeby do pokoi? Kanały są w środku domu, więc z podłączeniem się do nich nie byłoby problemu. W przypadku, gdyby nie było poboru ciepłego powietrza do pokoi (przepustnice w pokojach pozamykane) ciepło krążyłoby do góry i na dół w obiegu wymuszonym (a może dałoby się grawitacyjnie?) i ładowało akumulator.
Poza tym może otoczaki wygłuszyłyby trochę kanały wentylacyjne i dźwięki nie przenosiłyby się tak między pokojami?

Kanały wentylacyjne wychodzą na poddaszu pomiędzy kominami. Może tutaj zrobić coś takiego:

Pomiędzy kominami postawić grubą ściankę z cegieł. W niej poprowadzić alternatywne kanały spalinowe z kominów i kanały z kominów wentylacyjnych (będą ogrzewać ściankę). Poza tym w tej ściance przeprowadzić kanały wentylacyjne (dalszy ciąg tych zasypanych otoczakami) - też będą grzały/chłodziły.

Można jeszcze pójść wyżej  :Smile:  Na poddaszu będzie sufit  :Smile:  Może znad tego sufitu da się wziąć ciepłe powietrze od rozgrzanego dachu? Lub wpuścić tam zimne w lecie, które chłodziłoby sufity na poddaszu?

Co o tym myślicie?

Witek

----------


## j-j

A ja coś powiem odnośnie przewymiarowania żwirowca. Tak mnie coś naszło  :smile: .

Czy nie byłoby tak w przypadku za duuużej powierzchni przekroju żwirowca że tylko częśc jego byłaby eksploatowana?
Powietrze leci po jak najmniejszej linii oporu więc skoro pół przekroju żwirowca by wystarczyło to pozostała częśc byłaby nie wykorzystana i sprawność byłaby mniejsza niż moznaby uzyskać z tego żwirowca.
Oczywiście chyba nie działoby się tak w przypadku odpowiedniego ułożenia rur rozprowadzających i doborze ich średnic ale np. jedna rura fi200 rozprowadzająca wzdłóż przekroju przewymiarowanego żwirowca mogłaby spowodować to co napisałem wyżej.

Wydawałoby się więc, że w przypadku jednej rury rozprowadzającej o stałym przekroju dziurek, żwirowiec stawiając pewien opór pokazuje że powietrze przepływa całym jego przekrojem?

pzdr

----------


## aero

witam
zrobiłem wodny1 - 200 m rurka 32mm PE, ale zakopałem to niżej niż 1,5 m
rury leżą na jakieś 2,0 - 2,20 układałem je prawie w wodzie - grunt to piasek
potrzebuję ok 400 m3 powietrza
będę teraz dobierał pompę obiegową i wymiennik
i moje pytanie:
1/ jaki powinien być przepływ przez te rurki (wydatek/prędkość)?
2/ jak dobrać wymiennik (czy też po prostu zrzucić to na producenta z Tarczyna)?

----------


## Piczman

> 2/ jak dobrać wymiennik (czy też po prostu zrzucić to na producenta z Tarczyna)?


Producent nagrzewnic/chłodnic wykona odpowiedni wymiennik po podaniu takich wartości jak:
- rodzaj czynnika ( woda lub glikol)
- temp. zasilania
- ilość powietrza
- temp powietrza na wlocie
- temp. powietrza na wylocie

Mają odpowiednie programy do liczenia i znają się na tym, tak twierdzi Adam_mk   :big grin:  
Poza tym zrobią to za darmo !!

Powodzenia !

----------


## aero

dzięki
a jaką temp przyjąć dla takiego źródła ciepła: zasilanie i powrót?

----------


## Piczman

Podajesz temp. zasilania np. +8/+6 i że potrzebujesz ogrzać 400 m3 powietrza z -20 do +1 ,lub +3!

Ja dałem +1 i myślę że to wystarczy,ważne żeby nie zamrozić Reku,resztę zrobi wymiennik   :Wink2:  

Ofertę już mam, najpierw jednak dom postawię a potem będę coś klecił  :Lol:  
Co do przepływów to pojęcia nie mam, ale chętnie poczytam jeśli ktoś coś doradzi   :Roll:  

Pozdr.

----------


## aero

dzięki 
wieczorem zobaczę ofertę

----------


## Wgregor

> A ja coś powiem odnośnie przewymiarowania żwirowca. Tak mnie coś naszło .
> 
> Czy nie byłoby tak w przypadku za duuużej powierzchni przekroju żwirowca że tylko częśc jego byłaby eksploatowana?
> Powietrze leci po jak najmniejszej linii oporu więc skoro pół przekroju żwirowca by wystarczyło to pozostała częśc byłaby nie wykorzystana i sprawność byłaby mniejsza niż moznaby uzyskać z tego żwirowca.
> Oczywiście chyba nie działoby się tak w przypadku odpowiedniego ułożenia rur rozprowadzających i doborze ich średnic ale np. jedna rura fi200 rozprowadzająca wzdłóż przekroju przewymiarowanego żwirowca mogłaby spowodować to co napisałem wyżej.
> 
> Wydawałoby się więc, że w przypadku jednej rury rozprowadzającej o stałym przekroju dziurek, żwirowiec stawiając pewien opór pokazuje że powietrze przepływa całym jego przekrojem?
> 
> pzdr

----------


## Wgregor

> A ja coś powiem odnośnie przewymiarowania żwirowca. Tak mnie coś naszło .
> 
> Czy nie byłoby tak w przypadku za duuużej powierzchni przekroju żwirowca że tylko częśc jego byłaby eksploatowana?
> Powietrze leci po jak najmniejszej linii oporu więc skoro pół przekroju żwirowca by wystarczyło to pozostała częśc byłaby nie wykorzystana i sprawność byłaby mniejsza niż moznaby uzyskać z tego żwirowca.
> Oczywiście chyba nie działoby się tak w przypadku odpowiedniego ułożenia rur rozprowadzających i doborze ich średnic ale np. jedna rura fi200 rozprowadzająca wzdłóż przekroju przewymiarowanego żwirowca mogłaby spowodować to co napisałem wyżej.
> 
> Wydawałoby się więc, że w przypadku jednej rury rozprowadzającej o stałym przekroju dziurek, żwirowiec stawiając pewien opór pokazuje że powietrze przepływa całym jego przekrojem?
> 
> pzdr


Czyli, albo żwirowiec działa całą powierzchnią, wtedy mamy duże opory i zużycie energii zabierające zyski ze żwirowca (2000kWh/rok maksymalnie) i szybko „lecą” wentylatory,
albo żwirowiec ma mały opór co oznacza, że powietrze idzie po najmniejszej linii oporu, jak w rurze. Słuszna obserwacja. Tak źle i tak nie dobrze.

----------


## Mice

> Czyli, albo żwirowiec działa całą powierzchnią, wtedy mamy duże opory i zużycie energii zabierające zyski ze żwirowca (2000kWh/rok maksymalnie) i szybko „lecą” wentylatory,
> albo żwirowiec ma mały opór co oznacza, że powietrze idzie po najmniejszej linii oporu, jak w rurze. Słuszna obserwacja. Tak źle i tak nie dobrze.


Obserwacja słuszna ale Twoje wnioski do d...py.
Jeśli żwirowiec działa całą powierzchnią to ma najmniejsze opory.

btw. Najmniejsza linia oporu w żwirowcu wg Ciebie to jak będzie   :Roll:

----------


## j-j

> Jeśli żwirowiec działa całą powierzchnią to ma najmniejsze opory.


No właśnie, czyli jeśli opory są "niezauważalne " to nie mamy pewności czy GWC wykorzystuje cały swój przekrój a jeśli opory są "do zauważenia", nawet minimalne ale "zauważalne" tzn., że leci całym przekrojem?
Jeśli tak jest to by oznaczało że przewymiarowanie wcale nie zwiększa sprawności przy małym wydatku ale na pewno będzie miało pozytywny wpływ tylko na wydajności wieksze.
A więc w związku z tym, że GWC dobieramy dla "klimy" to zimą przy mniejszej wydajności jego pojemność nie będzie grała większej roli dla sprawności, hmm ...

pzdr

----------


## Mice

> Napisał Mice
> 
> Jeśli żwirowiec działa całą powierzchnią to ma najmniejsze opory.
> 
> 
> No właśnie, czyli jeśli opory są "niezauważalne " to nie mamy pewności czy GWC wykorzystuje cały swój przekrój a jeśli opory są "do zauważenia", nawet minimalne ale "zauważalne" tzn., że leci całym przekrojem?
> Jeśli tak jest to by oznaczało że przewymiarowanie wcale nie zwiększa sprawności przy małym wydatku ale na pewno będzie miało pozytywny wpływ tylko na wydajności wieksze.


im większe złoże, tym większa jego stabilność temp. w funkcji czasu oraz w funkcji ilości/prędkości powietrza które przez złoże przechodzi




> A więc w związku z tym, że GWC dobieramy dla "klimy" to zimą przy mniejszej wydajności jego pojemność nie będzie grała większej roli dla sprawności, hmm ...


bez względu na traktowanie gwc, zachodzi to o czym napisałem wyżej, dla kamieni nie ma znaczenia pora roku   :Wink2:  mała wydajność wentylacji wydłuży czas stabilnej temp. ale zależność cały czas jest taka sama

ps. pierwszego zdania nie rozumiem więc się nie odniosę   :Lol:

----------


## Wgregor

> im większe złoże, tym większa jego stabilność temp. w funkcji czasu oraz w funkcji ilości/prędkości powietrza które przez złoże przechodzi


Mice 
1 -czy wiesz ile przeliczeniowo kWh może przenosić z gwc każde 100m3/h powietrza
2- czy wiesz ile kWh potrzeba by podnieść latem a obniżyć zimą 1m3 gruntu o jeden stopień i utrzymać to przez sezon?
3- czy jeżeli wychodzące powietrze z gwc ma stałą temperaturę, równą temperaturze najniższej (latem) najwyższej (zimą) panującej w gwc, to czy może być "jeszcze stabilniejsze złoże"?

----------


## Mice

> im większe złoże, tym większa jego stabilność temp. w funkcji czasu oraz w funkcji ilości/prędkości powietrza które przez złoże przechodzi
> 			
> 		
> 
> Mice 
> 1 -czy wiesz ile przeliczeniowo kWh może przenosić z gwc każde 100m3/h powietrza
> 2- czy wiesz ile kWh potrzeba by podnieść latem a obniżyć zimą 1m3 gruntu o jeden stopień i utrzymać to przez sezon?
> 3- czy jeżeli wychodzące powietrze z gwc ma stałą temperaturę, równą temperaturze najniższej (latem) najwyższej (zimą) panującej w gwc, to czy może być "jeszcze stabilniejsze złoże"?


ad.1 i 2 - załóżmy, że nie i mam nadzieję, że Ty mi powiesz  :Wink2: 
ad.3. ciągle zapominasz - w funkcji czasu

----------


## Wgregor

1 maksymalnie 500W 
2 zależnie od składu i wilgotności gruntu od 400 do 700kWh
3 - czy jeżeli ma stałą temperaturę w czasie równym sezonowi "grzania" zimą "chłodzenia " latem - to będzie stabilne złoże ? i czy warto robić jeszcze większe?

----------


## ravbc

> 3- czy jeżeli wychodzące powietrze z gwc ma stałą temperaturę, równą temperaturze najniższej (latem) najwyższej (zimą) panującej w gwc, to czy może być "jeszcze stabilniejsze złoże"?


Mówimy o żwirowcu. On zmienia nie tylko temperaturę, ale także wilgotość powietrza, a TO niestety kosztuje całkiem sporo energii...

----------


## Wgregor

> Napisał Wgregor
> 
> 3- czy jeżeli wychodzące powietrze z gwc ma stałą temperaturę, równą temperaturze najniższej (latem) najwyższej (zimą) panującej w gwc, to czy może być "jeszcze stabilniejsze złoże"?
> 
> 
> Mówimy o żwirowcu. On zmienia nie tylko temperaturę, ale także wilgotość powietrza, a TO niestety kosztuje całkiem sporo energii...


Możesz napisać dokładniej - za jakiej na jaką wilgotność i w jakich porach roku?

----------


## ravbc

> Napisał ravbc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Wgregor
> 
> ...


Oczywiście w zimie zwiększa, w lecie zmniejsza (odwrotnie do zmiany tempratury strugi). O ile w zimie zmiana będzie nie wielka (ale w przeciwieństwie do rurowca jednak będzie!), bo raz że strumień powietrza mały, a dwa że przy tych temperaturach wyjściowych zbyt wiele wilgoci to powietrze ze soba nie zabierze. Gorzej w lecie. Struga spora i w wilgoć "bogata". Żeby obniżyć wilgotność względną trzeba odebrać sporą ilość ciepła.

----------


## Wgregor

Rany BOSKIE człowieku co ty trujesz????



> w zimie zwiększa,


Popatrz na wykres Molliera powietrze wychodząc z GWC może mieć + 2 , + 3 stopnie (tyle co GWC ) więc nie może mieć więcej jak 5-6g wody /m3 !!! po ogrzaniu na wymienniku i pod suitem w pokojach do +23, +25 st C jego wilgotność względna wynosi poniżej 30% więc po co truć o komforcie ?
Po drugie skąd woda w wymienniku gruntowym ? to niedopuszczalne.

----------


## ravbc

> Rany BOSKIE człowieku co ty trujesz????


Nie oceniaj innych swoją miarką...



> w zimie zwiększa,
> 			
> 		
> 
> Popatrz na wykres Molliera powietrze wychodząc z GWC może mieć + 2 , + 3 stopnie (tyle co GWC )


A kto Ci powiedział, że GWC ma 2-3 stopnie C?



> więc nie może mieć więcej jak 5-6g wody /m3 !!! po ogrzaniu na wymienniku i pod suitem w pokojach do +23, +25 st C jego wilgotność względna wynosi poniżej 30% więc po co truć o komforcie ?


A czy ja coś mówiłem o komforcie? Mówiłem o wilgoci...



> Po drugie skąd woda w wymienniku gruntowym ? to niedopuszczalne.


Dla żwirowca to jak najbardziej dopuszczalne. Po to (także) robi się zraszanie... Oczywiście chodzi o wilgoć, a nie "wodę po kolana".

----------


## j-j

> Napisał j-j
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Mice
> 
> ...


Hmm, na pewno stabilniejsza niż przy mniejszym zwirowcu , zgadza się ale ... _(patrz dalej)_





> Napisał j-j
> 
> A więc w związku z tym, że GWC dobieramy dla "klimy" to zimą przy mniejszej wydajności jego pojemność nie będzie grała większej roli dla sprawności, hmm ...
> 
> 
> bez względu na traktowanie gwc, zachodzi to o czym napisałem wyżej, dla kamieni nie ma znaczenia pora roku   mała wydajność wentylacji wydłuży czas stabilnej temp. ale zależność cały czas jest taka sama
> 
> ps. pierwszego zdania nie rozumiem więc się nie odniosę


Chodzi mi oto że jak dobiera się GWC to dla warunków letnich czyli co najmniej 4x więcej wydatku niż zimą.


... ale co do tej stabilności to nie do końca się zgodze bo jeśli jeśli zimą jest 4 x mniej wydatku to stabilność i tak będzie.

Reasumując: przewymiarowanie GWC daje zimą jedynie mniejsze opory ale na pewno nie lepszą sprawność. Stabilnośc na pewno trochę większą ale przy dużo mnieszej ilości powietrza zimą ma to raczej małe znaczenie.

pzdr

PS
Już się nie mogę doczekać jak załączę system  :smile: .
Ale Ty juz mieszkasz, to jeśli masz GWC to dawaj realne wyniki bo ja na razie to wiem ile latem chłodu uzyskałem u siebie w testach.







> A kto Ci powiedział, że GWC ma 2-3 stopnie C?


Mi to mówi literatura na ktorą teraz własnie patrzę:
wg badań z tejże literatury np. 7 styczeń 1995 r.- pow. zewn: -10 oC wza GWC: 2 oC.
Wg tej literarury  bez względu na porę żwirowiec (bo taki testowany był) uzdatnia powietrze do wilgotności ok 60-80% bez względu  jakie powietrze wlatuje (na podstawie danych ze stycznia, lutego maja i czerwca).
Ta sama literatura pokrywa swoje wyniki temperaturowe z moimi zrobionymi podczas testów latem na moim żwirowcu.

pzdr

----------


## Wgregor

+2 czy +3 stopnie ma mój wymiennik przy ujemnych temperaturach, nie wiem dlaczego żwirowiec na tej samej glabokości miałby być cieplejszy.
Zaś jeśli chodzi o lato to zdecydowanie przy temperaturach 25 30 stopni wilgotność wzgledna 60-80% to masakra!

jakby nie patrzyć to poza wysokim kosztem i małą higieną zalet żwirowców nie widać.

----------


## gosciu01

> witam
> zrobiłem wodny1 - 200 m rurka 32mm PE, ale zakopałem to niżej niż 1,5 m
> rury leżą na jakieś 2,0 - 2,20 układałem je prawie w wodzie - grunt to piasek
> potrzebuję ok 400 m3 powietrza
> będę teraz dobierał pompę obiegową i wymiennik
> i moje pytanie:
> 1/ jaki powinien być przepływ przez te rurki (wydatek/prędkość)?
> 2/ jak dobrać wymiennik (czy też po prostu zrzucić to na producenta z Tarczyna)?


Temat jest złożony, bo musisz uwzględnić wiele przepływów, oporów itp.
ale zakładając, że się z tym uporasz ( upora się firma, która policzy to ),
to powinieneś wyjść z ciepła właściwego.
Woda = 4100 J/kg*K, powietrze = 1020 J/kg*K,
przy czym 1 l wody = 0,998 kg, a 1 m3 powietrza =1,2 kg.
I zmienia się to w zależności od temperatur.

W dużym uproszczeniu możesz przyjąć, że na każdy litr przepompowanej wody i każdy metr sześcienny powietrza dostaniesz ok. 4K ( kelwiny inplus/ inminus na powietrzu ). Przy założeniu, że delta temperatury będzie conajmniej 4K, a wymiennik będzie miał sprawność 100%.

Jeszcze inaczej będzie w przypadku roztworu glikolu, który jak mniemam zamierzasz użyć w wymienniku, bo co by było gdyby ... brak prądu przez 12 godzin, wymiennik na dworze, minus 25C ???

Najlepiej policzyć to w gotowym oprogramowaniu, ale do szybkich i baaardzo oględnych szacunków powyższe dane powinny wystarczyć.

----------


## Wgregor

Do chwilowych maksymalnych wartości 2kW ( więcej 400m3/h nie przeniesie )
200mb rury to gruba przesada  10 W  na metr bieżcy w gruncie  :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:

----------


## gosciu01

> 200mb rury to gruba przesada  10 W  na metr bieżcy w gruncie


Niekoniecznie.
np. glikol ma mniejsze c. wł.( w zależności od rodzaju i stężenia ) i przeniesie mniejszą porcję energii.
Ponadto można dać mniejszą pompkę i pompować z mocą 80W* a nie 150W*
utrzymując wyższą temp. złoża ( nie "wysilając go" ). Podwójny zysk.

Dużo tu zmiennych i nie można twierdzić, że jest to zły układ.

Faktem jest, że tylko w ekstremalnych warunkach ( duża deltaT. ) 400 m3 powietrza przeniesie ok. 2 kW.
czyli wiemy, że to jest "wąskim gardłem", chyba że zmienimy na 600 m3, ale co z górną instalacją ( opory, decybele itp. ) ?

*Dane podane abstrakcyjnie dla poglądu a nie policzone!

----------


## Wgregor

Srednie roczne zyski z GWC to 2000 kWh bez "odejmowania" cyrkulacj
Czy więc pompka 150w NIE UCZYNI PRZEDSIĘWZIĘCIA NIEOPŁACALNYM NAWET PRZY ZEROWYCH KOSZTACH MONTAŻU?

----------


## gosciu01

w moim projekcie dla 3 pętelek kolektora po 75 mb = 225 mb łącznie rury fi32 i przepływie 0,77 m3/h, dobrałem pompę obiegową, która pobiera 45W.
Zupełnie inaczej mogłoby to wyglądać np. dla 2x110 mb.

Nawet dla pracy ciągłej jest to baaaardzo opłacalne, a mój układ dla PCi będzie pracował kilka godzin na dobę. Także latem, gdyż będzie wykorzystywany do chłodzenia.

Nie znam układu omawianego powyżej ( oporów wymiennika ), ale nawet dla pompy, która pobierałaby 150W byłoby to ekonomicznie nadal opłacalne, nie wspominając o komforcie. Oczywiście pomijając koszty instalacji, biorąc pod uwagę tylko zyski energetyczne.

Tak więc, dobry projekt i dobór podzespołów to podstawa.
Są pompy, które przy zakładanym przepływie 0,77 m3/h potrafią pobieraź 2x tyle prądu niż tę, ktą dobrałem. Cena jest coprawda konkurencyjna, ale cóż z tego ?
Dobór wymienika także ma niebagatelną rolę.

oj, jak wspomniałem sporo tu zmiennych ...

----------


## Wgregor

> w moim projekcie dla 3 pętelek kolektora po 75 mb = 225 mb łącznie rury fi32 i przepływie 0,77 m3/h, dobrałem pompę obiegową, która pobiera 45W.
> Zupełnie inaczej mogłoby to wyglądać np. dla 2x110 mb.
> 
> Nawet dla pracy ciągłej jest to baaaardzo opłacalne, a mój układ dla PCi będzie pracował kilka godzin na dobę. Także latem, gdyż będzie wykorzystywany do chłodzenia.
> 
> Nie znam układu omawianego powyżej ( oporów wymiennika ), ale nawet dla pompy, która pobierałaby 150W byłoby to ekonomicznie nadal opłacalne, nie wspominając o komforcie. Oczywiście pomijając koszty instalacji, biorąc pod uwagę tylko zyski energetyczne.
> 
> Tak więc, dobry projekt i dobór podzespołów to podstawa.
> Są pompy, które przy zakładanym przepływie 0,77 m3/h potrafią pobieraź 2x tyle prądu niż tę, ktą dobrałem. Cena jest coprawda konkurencyjna, ale cóż z tego ?
> ...


i ile m3 /h ma być chłodzone takim monstrum?

----------


## gosciu01

> i ile m3 /h ma być chłodzone takim monstrum?


Dokładnie tyle ile trzeba.
Nie lubię marnotrawstwa.

Monstrum   :ohmy:  (???)
A co to ?

----------


## Wgregor

W pompach ciepła daje się 40mb na kW mocy . To oczywiście z zapasem Nie zmienia to temperatury gruntu nawet 35W/m. Czyli w wentylacji "odbiornik"  musiałby dawać troszkę ponad 1000m3/h. Nie wiem , czy słyszałeś taką centralę . Nawt jeśli najcichszą kupisz to wiesz, ile kosztuje.. Dla mnie gościu - super. razem nie lubimy marnotrawstwa   Zna takich co nie lubią wodki a piją codziennie.

----------


## HenoK

> Nawet dla pracy ciągłej jest to baaaardzo opłacalne, a mój układ dla PCi będzie pracował kilka godzin na dobę. Także latem, gdyż będzie wykorzystywany do chłodzenia.


Czyli chcesz wykorzystać ten sam wymiennik glikolowy jako dolne źródło PCi i do chłodzenia wentylacji. 
U mnie będzie to działało podobnie. Jestem już po pierwszych próbach wymiennika gruntowego (3 pętle fi32 PE po 90m) z PCi. Początkowa temperatura uzyskiwana z wymiennika gruntowego 13 st. C. Zobaczymy jak to będzie się zachowywało po dłuższej eksploatacji. Na razie wymiennik wypełniony jest wodą. 
Wcześniej PCi działała na wymiennku powietrznym włączana była, gdy temperatura powietrza przekraczała +5 st. C.
Moc chłodnicza mojego wymiennika gruntowego nie przekracza 4kW.

----------


## gosciu01

> W pompach ciepła daje się 40mb na kW mocy . To oczywiście z zapasem Nie zmienia to temperatury gruntu nawet 35W/m. Czyli w wentylacji "odbiornik"  musiałby dawać troszkę ponad 1000m3/h. Nie wiem , czy słyszałeś taką centralę . Nawt jeśli najcichszą kupisz to wiesz, ile kosztuje.. Dla mnie gościu - super. razem nie lubimy marnotrawstwa   Zna takich co nie lubią wodki a piją codziennie.


ależ ja nic nie pisałem o wentylacji!
porównywałem tylko wydajnoci i opłacalność DZ o zbliżonej długości.
Mój DZ zaprojektowany jest do współprac ze sprężarką PC.
Oczywiście dla ścisłości poprzez wymieniki itd. itp.

----------


## gosciu01

> Czyli chcesz wykorzystać ten sam wymiennik glikolowy jako dolne źródło PCi i do chłodzenia wentylacji. 
> U mnie będzie to działało podobnie. Jestem już po pierwszych próbach wymiennika gruntowego (3 pętle fi32 PE po 90m) z PCi. Początkowa temperatura uzyskiwana z wymiennika gruntowego 13 st. C. Zobaczymy jak to będzie się zachowywało po dłuższej eksploatacji. Na razie wymiennik wypełniony jest wodą. 
> Wcześniej PCi działała na wymiennku powietrznym włączana była, gdy temperatura powietrza przekraczała +5 st. C.
> Moc chłodnicza mojego wymiennika gruntowego nie przekracza 4kW.



W moim projekcie założyłem, że skoro mam już całą PCi, kotłownię to dołożę dodatkowy wymiennik i elektrozawory sterowane w ten sposób, że pierwsza para kieruje zamiennie strumień glikolu z DZ na parownik, bądź dodatkowy wymiennik - ten do chłodzenia.
Druga para elektrozaworów kieruje wodę z podłogówki na skraplacz w przypadku ogrzewania, bądź zamiennie na dodatkowy wymiennik do chłodzenia.
Obydwie pary elektrozaworów są ze sobą zsynchronizownae jednym sterownikiem.

Oczywiście w trakcie chłodzenia PCi nie pracuje. W ogóle nie bierze udziału w procesie wymiany ciepła/chłodu.

Z obliczeń wyszło mi, że najlepiej chłodzić krótkimi cyklami pracy pomp obiegowych tak po ok. 15 min. z przerwą godzinną.

DZ 3x75 mb fi32 układane w pętlach.
Sprężarka Copeland ZR 18
GZ 10x100 mb alupex fi20

----------


## Samaria

Pod całym domem mam piwnicę, izolowaną od zewnątrz na wysokości ścian, aż do płyty fundamentowej styropianem 8cm. W piwnicy latem jest chłodno i chciałem zapytać jak by zadziałał gwc w postaci piwnicznego buforu -wydzielonego pomieszczenia piwnicznego ok 10m2 wys 2,6m - które mam tuż obok kotłowni ?
Mam już wykonaną instalację wentylacji mechanicznej, ale jeszcze nie zdecydowałem o zlokalizowaniu czerpni i wyrzutni i tak pomyślem, że zamiast inwestować w gwc (żwirowy, rurowy, płytowy) czy nie mogę wykorzystać pomieszczenia piwnicznego jako gwc wprowadzając do niego czerpnię z zewnątrz ... a potem dalej przez ściąnę rurą doprowadzenie do centrali wentylacyjnej z rekuperatorem. W całym pomieszczeniu gromadziłoby się powietrze i miałoby czas na wstępne ochłodzenie latem i ogrzanie zimą.
Co o tym sądzicie"
Czy zadziała taki system ?
będę wdzięczny za rady
pozdrawiam

----------


## ravbc

> Pod całym domem mam piwnicę, izolowaną od zewnątrz na wysokości ścian, aż do płyty fundamentowej styropianem 8cm. W piwnicy latem jest chłodno i chciałem zapytać jak by zadziałał gwc w postaci piwnicznego buforu -wydzielonego pomieszczenia piwnicznego ok 10m2 wys 2,6m - które mam tuż obok kotłowni ?


To pomieszczenie ma 26 m3 objętości. Nawet zimą i to w małym domu ciężko spodziewać się wymiany na poziomie niższym niż 50-100 m3/h. To oznacza, że wymienisz całą objętość tego pomieszczenia w ciągu 15-30 minut. Latem ten czas spadnie pewnie do ok. 5 minut, albo i jeszcze mniej. Nie liczyłbym na to, że przez tak krótki moment powietrze w tym pomieszczeniu zdąży się ogrzać/ochłodzić. Poza tym wychładzanie celowe jednego pomieszczenia, które ogrzewane jest głównie przez straty z innych pomieszczeń nie wygląda na najlepszy pomysł...

----------


## marbuz

Jeszcze pytanie do Wodny1, do Adama ale nie tylko  :big grin: 
Adam pisał że pętle można równoleglić. Mam jednak wątpliwości! DZiałkę mam jak stok góry, dwie równoległe pętle na tej górze to niebezpieczeństwo że bedą różne opory przepływu (nie jestem w stanie położyć ich tak samo choćby co do wysokość na działce) a wtedy cały płyn bedzie szedł jednym kablem, drugi bedzie prawie niewykorzystany? Co zrobić?
Połączyć je szeregowo? Trochę sie boje wrzucać do ziemi złączki rur!!!!

Jeszcze jedno pytanie ważne, może jestem laikiem ale dopiero przymierzam sie do Wentylacji (będzie robiła firma razem z CO, pytałem ich ale oni za bardzo nie wiedzą.).
Nie bardzo wiem jak połączyć taką nagrzewnicę np. kwadrat 36x36 cm z wrzutnią powietrza do centrali która ma fi 16 cm. Są jakieś przejściówki???
Pozdrawiam 
Marbuz

----------


## adam_mk

Praca w polu sił zachowawczych (np. grawitacyjnych) na drodze zamkniętej wynosi ZERO.
Chłopaki od CO tego nie wiedzą? To jak im działa to, co budują?

Tę przejściówkę zrobi każda blacharnia według rysunku.
Robią dowolne skrzynki, rynny itp. Znają tę robotę!
Da się narysować i zwymiarować to, co potrzebne?
Adam M.

Budujesz maleństwo z 85m2 po podłogach?
Może zgadzasz się na 1/3 kubatury/1godz?
A może lubisz łomot i świst wiatru?
A.M.

----------


## marbuz

Dom ma 117 m2, po podłodze będzie jakieś 130!!
Wentylator max będzie wymieniał ok 350-400 m3/h. 
Nie lubię świszczącego powietrze i sorry ale nie wiem skąd te pytania???  :sad: 
Chce położyć 2 x 100 m2 przewodu do wodny1 na głębokości 0,80 m, działka jest mała wiec teraz muszę wykombinować jak go położyć  :ohmy:  Część położyłem pod drenażem ale to tylko pierwsze 100 m. 

Rekuperator chce wrzucić do piwnicy, aby jak najmniej go słyszeć, bo to daleko od sypialni, a po drugie piwnica nie jest połączona bezpośrednio z domem, wiec bedzei dobrze izolowana. Zastanawiam sie tylko nad czerpnią powierza czy wprowadzić ją bezpośrednio z piwnicy, ale będzie zaraz nad powierzchnią czy prowadzić ją przez cały pion i usadowić ją na poddaszu (pewnie tam będzie trochę czystsze powietrze)
Pozdrawiam

----------


## adam_mk

130m2 x 3m wysokości to jakieś około 390m3
Tyle byłoby jednej wymiany na godzinę.
Fi 160 przy 5m/sek może maksymalnie przepuścić 361m3.

Fakt porównywalne wielkości.
Pogalopowałem?  :ohmy:   Rutyna?  :cry:  

Nie powinno zbyt głośno hałasować. Ale nie ma konieczności układania 2 x 100mb x 30W = 6000W. Przy tym zapotrzebowaniu nie będzie czym takiej mocy odebrać!
Ze 3 kW to aż za dość!
TĘDY podasz najwyżej *połowę* zapotrzebowania = 3kW.
Masz większe całkowite zapotrzebowanie na ciepło jak 6kW? (6kW w każdej sekundzie? Bo to na dobę byłoby 518, 4 kWh) Pewne bankructwo!
Nawet przy połowie gratis!

Albo błądzę, albo warto jeszcze raz przeszacować...
Adam M.

----------


## marbuz

OK. Obliczenia były że jest około 330 m3, ale to podobnie.
JEsli chodzi o rekupertory to 160mm jest przy tej wydajności jakimś standardem. Widziałem nawet 125 ale w to wchodzić nie chcę z tego wzgledu co pisałeś. 200mm dotyczą większych powierzchni i droższe.

Nie znam sie na tym, ale czemu piszesz że nie ma konieczności układania 2x100mb. Wczesniej pisałeś że potrzeboa ok 150-250mb!!!
6KW to wydaje sie dużo ale jak to się ma do rzeczywistości. Ponadto pisałeś na początku tego wątku że 1mb = 20W, teraz piszesz 30. Od czego to zależy?

Jaką w takim razie mogę dać wystarczającą długość aby było dobrze? 150 mb.
To dawałoby wg twoich obliczeń teraz 4,5KW, wg wcześniejszych 3KW (150x20)? 
Czy oprócz długość rurki są inne czytnniki np. prędkość i ilość wymiennika?? Głębogość (to jak pisałem ok 0,80 m no gdzieniegdzie trochę wiecej, bo tak szedł drenaż).
Nie chciałbym niepotrzebnie wchodzić w koszty jesli nie jest to potrzebne wiec proszę o radę?
Co do rekuperatorów to polecany mam Valox lub ILTO, ceny są jednak dość wysokie wiec trudno sie zdecydować.

----------


## adam_mk

1mb to od 15 do 150W!!!
Wszystko zależy od tego GDZIE ten mb zakopiesz.
 Jak w suchym piasku - to 15W.
W "normalnej" glebie - 20W.
Zakopane w bagnie pod trawnikiem (poziomo, 1,5 do 1,8m ppt) około 35W. Lepiej wziąć 30W to nie będzie pomyłki.
W odwiercie pionowym - około 50W
W odwiercie pionowym, głębokim, w glinie - do 150W.

Nie pamiętam jakie konkretne warunki drążyliśmy w poruszanej przez Ciebie sprawie.

Chyba mnie rutyna zjada...  :cry:   Wezmę na to poprawkę!
Wybacz, ale zwykle ostatnio drążony jest GWC wodny1 gdzie rurę kładzie się w wodzie na 1,5m (z pewnym trudem) bo normalnie woda jest pod trawnikiem na 0,5m.
Jak u Ciebie woda nie stoi stale na tej głębokości to bezpieczniej przyjąć 20W.
Może ćut przewymiarujesz, ale zadziała!

Cholera!
Bilobil? Dwa wieloryby dziennie? Mniej masełka i świniaczków?  :Roll:  

Nie kojarzę wyliczeń z opisem sytuacji....  :cry:  
Polazłem w najczęstszy standard. 500-600m3 kubatury, 1 wymiana, dom w wodzie stojący....
Tego najwięcej się buduje...

Sorki. 
Adam M.

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

> Masz większe całkowite zapotrzebowanie na ciepło jak 6kW? (6kW w każdej sekundzie? Bo to na dobę byłoby 518, 4 kWh) Pewne bankructwo!
> Nawet przy połowie gratis!
> 
> Albo błądzę, albo warto jeszcze raz przeszacować...


Przepraszam -- skąd te 520 kWh? Mnie w ciągu doby wychodzi 6 kW * 24 h = 144 kWh.

----------


## adam_mk

I DOBRZE Ci wychodzi!  :oops:  

Mniej piwa czy zmienić bakterię w kalkulatorku?
 :cry:  
Wyraźnie nie miałem dnia....
 :cry:   :cry:  
A wydawało mi się, że czytam to, co piszę....
Sorki!
Adam M.

Dobrze, że jesteście! Że myślicie! Dzięki!

----------


## marbuz

To glina, woda tam raczej nie stoi, ale mokro jest jak.., chyba że susza stulecia będzie!!!
Pozdrawiam

----------


## adam_mk

Można krakowskim targiem (20 + 30)/2 = 25
Błędu dużego nie będzie w którąkolwiek stronę by się nie mylić.
Adam M.

DOBRA!
JESZCZE RAZ a z uwagą!

Problemem nie jest zima! Wtedy powietrze jest tak suche, że byle czym da się je grzać. Problemem jest chłodzenie latem. Woda (para wodna) zawarta w powietrzu ma olbrzymie ciepło parowania (tu skraplania). Bardzo trudno się chłodzi wilgotne powietrze, bo musimy się borykać ze znacznie większymi strumieniami ciepła.
DLATEGO takie "nieco przewymiarowanie" tego GWC.
Adam M.

----------


## marbuz

SUPER DZIEKI.
pytanie jeszcze ile na taki domeczek potrzeba?? 3KW?? Wiecej?

----------


## adam_mk

Dałbym 3 do 4kW. Więcej nie trzeba.
Struga powietrza I TAK tyle nie przeniesie, ale dla mnie to kwestia "sztywności" długoterminowej źródła.
Coś jak bateryjka i akumulator samochodowy.
Jedno i drugie może mieć 12V. Ale tylko jedno "pociągnie" tyle, ile może być potrzebne. To mniejsze padnie zanim się potrzeby skończą...
Adam M.

Oszacuj sam, bo ostatnio coś mi to słabo idzie...  :oops:

----------


## mirma

Z uwagi na to że mam dość ograniczone miejsce w rozłożeniu wymiennika Zależy mi głównie na dogrzaniu powietrza w zimę.
Zastanawiam się jaka jest minimalna długość położenia rury dla wodnego1 by osiągnąć zadowalający efekt.
Zakładając że dla 100mb  powyższego wyliczenia osiągamy wydajne GWC w lato i zimę to czy np 2x25mb poradzi sobie z ogrzaniem powietrza w zimę. Jak szacunkowo to można obliczyć?

----------


## awt

Kilka lat temu toczyła się podobna dyskusja, wtedy jeszcze tania klima był zwykłym (prawie) użytkownikiem forum. W toku dyskusji i argumentów (obliczeń) wykazano że "jego" żwirowy gdy nie jest na podmokłym gruncie nie ma sensu jako gwc lecz jedynie jako filtr żwirowy. Tania klima zgodził się i obiecał umieścić stosowną informację na swojej stronie, tyle że po kilku latach jakoś z tych zapowiedzi nic nie wyszło ....

link do tamtej, wydaje mi się ciekawszej dyskusji :
http://forum.muratordom.pl/gruntowy-...y%20taniaklima

----------


## adam_mk

A co jest pod trawnikiem?
50mb to od 1000W do 1750W.
Dużo to czy mało?
Adam M.

----------


## mirma

> A co jest pod trawnikiem?
> 50mb to od 1000W do 1750W.
> Dużo to czy mało?
> Adam M.


Pod trawnikiem w zimę jest zazwyczaj woda na ok 0,5m. Różnie to bywa ale raczej nie ma z nią problemu. Czy rurki  40-50 metrowe jest wstanie dostarczyć zadowalająco ogrzane powietrze?

----------


## adam_mk

Aby ogrzać powietrze to trzeba napuścić je na wymiennik ciepła.
Powierzchnia powinna być odpowiednio duża a czas wymiany długi.
Źródło ciepła (ten podziemny rurociąg) powinno być "sztywne" i nie wychładzać się zbyt szybko.
Można przyjąć, że 50mb rury to około 50m3 gruntu, który z nami współpracuje.
To generator mocy rzędu 1750W. Z pewnością da sobie radę, ale jak długo?
Tygodniami?
Tu nie mamy problemu mocy chwilowej, bo krótko to i 10kW można szarpnąć.
To problem tempa i czasu regeneracji termicznej otoczenia tej rury.
To trwa. 
Zobaczyłbym ile da się zmieścić.
50mb też dobre. Miesiąca mrozów może nie wytrzymać, ale zwykle aż tyle nie trwają.
Adam M.

----------


## awt

> Aby ogrzać powietrze to trzeba napuścić je na wymiennik ciepła.
> Powierzchnia powinna być odpowiednio duża a czas wymiany długi.
> Źródło ciepła (ten podziemny rurociąg) powinno być "sztywne" i nie wychładzać się zbyt szybko.
> Można przyjąć, że 50mb rury to około 50m3 gruntu, który z nami współpracuje.
> To generator mocy rzędu 1750W. Z pewnością da sobie radę, ale jak długo?
> Tygodniami?
> Tu nie mamy problemu mocy chwilowej, bo krótko to i 10kW można szarpnąć.
> To problem tempa i czasu regeneracji termicznej otoczenia tej rury.
> To trwa. 
> ...



Czytam i wnioskuję, że Adam wreszcie zaczynasz myśleć trochę szerzej a raczej głębiej, nie ważne jaka jest pojemność cieplna żwiru, ile jest tych kamieni itp. to ma znaczenie tylko jako akumulator tak jak powiedział Rudnicki Z? Przy długim użytkowaniu ważna jest regeneracja! Ważna jest przestrzeń, która otacza wymiennik im dłuższa tym lepsza. Tutaj mówisz że 50mb to jest na miesiąc, w takim razie taki  żwirowy 5m to gdzieś na tydzień. Przydałby się tutaj Leon z Katowic z wątku z przed kilku lat on by to wyliczył

----------


## adam_mk

"Czytam i wnioskuję, że Adam wreszcie zaczynasz myśleć trochę szerzej a raczej głębiej,* nie ważne* jaka jest pojemność cieplna żwiru, ile jest tych kamieni itp."

Nic bardziej mylnego!
Staram się dopomóc myśleć potencjalnym chętnym do budowy takiej instalacji.
Rozważam coraz to inne lokalizacje i zależności. Nie dostrzegasz tego?
Tu prawie nie ma trawnika koło domu! To co? NIE ROBIĆ? Nawet takiego mini?
System mini to też wsparcie.
Nie takie, jakie by się dało przy większym terenie czy głębokich odwiertach - ale jest.
Decyzja należy do inwestora. Jak zawsze, zresztą.
JEST ważna i ilość, i pojemność cieplna i czas wymiany i prędkość strugi - bo to są wielkości powiązane mechanizmami fizyki procesu przepływu ciepła, które chcemy kształtować według NASZYCH potrzeb.
Albo to umiemy (nauczymy się) robić, albo nie!
Adam M.

----------


## awt

Wg mnie ideałem byłoby tak jak tu ktoś już wymyślił zrobić taką hybrydę. Początkowy odcinek GWC jako rurowy (obejmuje większą objętość gruntu) a końcowy żwirowy (tylko trochę mniejszy)  jako filtr. Wtedy mamy i dobry zysk energetyczny i filtrację powietrza.

----------


## adam_mk

I kontrolę wilgotności!
Nawilżenie/odwodnienie...
Adam M.

----------


## awt

Myślę jeszcze o jednym "patencie". U siebie na działce mam co prawda wodę z wodociągu, ale zmierzam też zrobić studnię z kręgów, nie wiem czy uda mi się dokopać do wody ale przy okazji umieszczę na dole w studni czerpnię powietrza (ma tak Januszek). Jak nie będzie wody trudno (za wszelką cenę nie będę głęboko rył - wodę mam z rury) będę miał tylko dodatkowy pionowy GWC, jak będzie mi się kiedyś chciało to może to przeliczę, ale chyba nie dam rady, bo ledwo starcza mi czasu do okazjonalnego zaglądania na forum. A tu jeszcze szykuje mi się budowa...

----------


## mirma

Może inna hybryda:
Ze względu na ograniczenia w rozłożeniu rurek czytając o tych hybrydach przychodzi mi na myśl:
kolektor poziomy z ~ 40 mb fi 25 oraz  czerpnia powietrza nie bezpośrednio z zewnątrz, tylko np z 8mb fi 160 położonej pod podłogą. Tylko czy zysk energi będzie warty w stosunku do dodatkowego docieplenia podłogi do min 13 cm.

----------


## orko

A co powiecie o wykorzystaniu do GWC tzw pozostałości po budowie:
np maxy lub porotherm z dziurami. Te dziury byłyby świetnymi kanalikami dla powietrza.

----------


## ravbc

> Może inna hybryda:
> Ze względu na ograniczenia w rozłożeniu rurek czytając o tych hybrydach przychodzi mi na myśl:
> kolektor poziomy z ~ 40 mb fi 25 oraz  czerpnia powietrza nie bezpośrednio z zewnątrz, tylko np z 8mb fi 160 położonej pod podłogą. Tylko czy zysk energi będzie warty w stosunku do dodatkowego docieplenia podłogi do min 13 cm.


Ja bym to powiedział inaczej: zysk energetyczny z docieplenia podłogi do min.13 cm, wart jest zbudowania pod nią GWC  :wink:

----------


## listek

> A co powiecie o wykorzystaniu do GWC tzw pozostałości po budowie:
> np maxy lub porotherm z dziurami. Te dziury byłyby świetnymi kanalikami dla powietrza.


Było o tym. Zły pomysł. pamiętaj, że będziesz tym oddychał.
Złoże ze żwiru opłuczesz, a ceramika trochę wchłonie.

----------


## Lgrzechu

> Wg mnie ideałem byłoby tak jak tu ktoś już wymyślił zrobić taką hybrydę. Początkowy odcinek GWC jako rurowy (obejmuje większą objętość gruntu) a końcowy żwirowy (tylko trochę mniejszy)  jako filtr. Wtedy mamy i dobry zysk energetyczny i filtrację powietrza.


Chciałbym cos takiego zrobić u siebie. Tylko jak wyliczyć wielkość żwirowca przy zastosowaniu 30mb rury o przekroju 200mm. Powierzchnia uzytkowa domu ok. 140m kw., w domu 4 osoby. Czy za mały zwirowiec ( filtr z linia kroplujacą uruchamianą w zimie ) nie pogorszy sprawności układu ( czyli zysku z 30m rurowca ).  Planuję pracę rekuperatora raczej ciągłą, lub z ok. 6 godzinną przerwą ( kiedy nikogo nie bedzie w domu-szkoła, praca ). Plusem tego rozwiazania jest to, ze 30 metrowego dobrze ułożonego prostego rurowca da się wyczyścić. Dałbym też wiekszy spadek w kierunku czerpni ze studzienką ( woda spływałaby na pewno ). Przed żwirowcem wypuszczona do góry rewizja ( na tym odcinku, tj. czerpnia-rewizja - przeciągnięta linka do podczepienia czopa czyszczącego ). Potem odpowiednio dobrany wymiarowo zwirowiec z dobrze wyczyszczonym zwirem w miejscu suchym ( zaraz obok domu w ostatecznosci miedzy scianami fundamentowymi ). Tylko ta wielkość zwirowca  :sad:  jak ja wyliczyć. Co o tym sadzicie ???

----------


## adam_mk

Witaj
Chcieć to se możesz, ale...
Czy masz u siebie warunki na postawienie takiej konstrukcji?

Rura dobrze się czuje w glinie a żwirowiec już nie.
Żwirowiec dobrze działa w warunkach suchych, a rura już nie.

Połączenie łyżki z dyszlem to ani łyżka ani dyszel.
Pytasz o to, jak wyliczyć wielkość żwirowca...
A jaką rolę mu powierzasz? Co on ma robić?
Filtrować? (czego rura nie umie) - każda wielkość dobra.
Wspierać pobieraniem/oddawaniem ciepła? - A jakie masz zapotrzebowanie na ciepło i jakie lokalne uwarunkowania? Robiłeś badania geotechniczne? Co tam pod trawnikiem u Ciebie siedzi?
Z tych danych można szacować potrzebną wielkość i zasadność takiej czy innej konstrukcji.
Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## Lgrzechu

> Witaj
> Chcieć to se możesz, ale...
> Czy masz u siebie warunki na postawienie takiej konstrukcji?
> 
> Rura dobrze się czuje w glinie a żwirowiec już nie.
> Żwirowiec dobrze działa w warunkach suchych, a rura już nie.
> 
> Połączenie łyżki z dyszlem to ani łyżka ani dyszel.
> Pytasz o to, jak wyliczyć wielkość żwirowca...
> ...


Adamie spokojnie ... troche wcześniej poczytałem i wiem, że sprawność różnych GWC bedzie zależeć o rodzaju i wilgotnosci gruntu. Na rurowy mam warunki (na 30cm humus potem glina z domieszkami iłów, kopałem do 2 metrów w lecie i jakiejkolwiek wody niet ).Teraz bedę robił dokładne badania geologiczne wiec te warunki ostatecznie potwierdzę. Działka jest na lekkim wzniesieniu, brak uciążliwych sasiadów z przeciekajacymi szambami, itp. Z tego co sie orientuję sucha glina nie jest przeciwskazaniem dla budowy zwirowca ( zresztą zaznaczyłem ze  w ostatecznosci moge go umiejscowić miedzy fundamentami ). Wielkość zwirowca chciałbym dobrać do mozliwego dla mnie do wykonania w lini prostej rurowca ( max. 30mb ). Ma mieć nieznacznie mniejsze opory od rurowca ( 30mb o przekroju fi 200mm ) -tak chyba powinno być ). Nie chcę montować dodatkowego wentylatora poza mocnym w reku.... Zatem żwirowiec ma mnieć rolę wspomagajacą do podanego wyżej rurowca i filtrujaco-nawilzajacą ( w zimie ) dla całego układu. Przeznaczenie tego "mieszanego" GWC to przede wszystkim wspomaganie rekuperatora podawaniem wstepnie ogrzanego powietrza w zimie i "łamanie" goracego powietrza w pomieszczeniach latem. Jeżeli chodzi o wymianę powietrza w pomieszczeniach to bez ekstrawagancji, tyle aby normalnie i w miarę komfortowo dało sie życ ( czyli reku na 1/3 w normalnych warunkach , max. w ekstremalnych warunkach czyli gdy są goscie, pali sie kominek ( z zamknieta komora spalania   :Wink2:  ) lub cos bulgocze na kuchni ( zwykle takie sytuacje gdy jest potrzeba max. wykorzystania reku nie beda trwać dłużej niz 6 godziń ). Jestem na etapie projektowania domu wiec mam mozliwość wielu zmian/adaptacji tak aby wszystko zagrało jak najlepiej. Jeżeli jakies dane pominąłem dajcie znać chetnie podam o ile bede w stanie.
P.s. Adamie dziękuję za odzew.

----------


## basiekg

Mam prosbe jak widze wiekszosc z Was ma rozlegla wiedze na temat GWC i pewnie sami kierujecie pracami, ale moze macie namiary na kogos kto wykonuje GWC (jakas ekipe) chodzi mi o rurowy GWC tye tylko ze dzialka jest dosc krotka i trzeba bedzie ulozyc 2, 3 rury rownolegle...
z gory dzieki za info

----------


## adam_mk

Lgrzechu
Piszesz o glinie....
Tylko, że ilaki (gliny) to sobie kapilarnie wodę podciągają i z -50m ppt.
Wiedziałeś?
Nie istnieje "sucha glina" pod trawnikiem. Może być sucha, jak ją na ścianę w postaci tynku ułożysz lub zastosujesz do wylepienia paleniska.
Faktycznie, na oko, to ona wydaje się sucha, ale zrób w niej pustą dziurę i poczekaj....
Warunki na rurowca (szczelnego z odpompowywaniem skroplin) to wygląda, że masz.
Pokiwaj się nad problemem kontroli i pełnego panowania nad wlotem do niego. Tak, żebyś przy sąsiedzkim płocie i ze 40mb od domu go nie postawił. Mogą być niespodzianki głęboką nocą, jak Cię kto tam nie lubi! Jak Cię lubią - to też mogą być!  :Lol:  
Pół biedy jak flakon "Przemysławki" poświęcą....
PEŁNA WŁADZA I KONTROLA NAD WLOTEM!!!

Czemu?
A niby czemu Ty masz to mieć, jak ktoś nie ma?

Ten żwirowiec, wygląda na to, że pod salonem. Będzie wyżej niż w gruncie, tak samo dobrze termicznie a łatwiej i taniej da się wykonać.
Jak ma dać pełne wsparcie i mieć pomijalne opory to szacuj go na 0,1 x "pow po podłogach" a wynik weź w m3 złoża.
Wtedy będzie i na lato i do pracy ciągłej.
Np. dla 150m2 byłoby 15m3 złoża o grubości około 0.7m.
Przewymiarowanie nie przeszkadza a pomaga.
Takie 5 x 5 x 0.7 byłoby dobre, nawet bez tej rury.

Adam M.

----------


## Lgrzechu

Adamie dziekuje za odzew. Wiem, że glina podciąga wilgoć  ale duzo chyba zależy też od rodzaju i ułozenia głebszych warstw. Pod koniec sierpnia miałem na działce wydarty dół 3x3 metra wysoki na 2 i przez 5 dni woda się nie pokazała wcale. Teraz bedę robił badania geologiczne i ostatecznie mam nadzieje potwierdze niski stan wód gruntowych. Rozumiem, ze radzisz przy glinie ( mimo niskiej wody ) nie ryzykować żwirowca na zewnatrz budynku ? w sumie mógłbym wprowadzić rurowca nad ławą fundamentową do domu. Jego koniec nawiercić równolegle dać druga rurę żwirowca zasypać czystym grubym zwirem i po kłopocie ( wiadomo do tego folie, styropian, geowlóknina ). Czy 3x2,5x07 metra bedzie za mało ( ze względu na wydajność łacznie z 30 m rurowcem ) i awiększy opory? Nie chce robić dłuższego rurowca , choć działka ma 50 m go tak jak pisze adam mam obawy ( zawsze ktoś moze zrobic głupi kawał ).

P.s. tak z innej beczki. Czy ktoś mądry może wyliczyć o ile wzrośnie temperatura powietrza gdy puszczę je z rekuperatora rurami w obudowie kominka. Kominek moc nominalna 14 kW, duza obudowa. Czy puszczenie świezego powietrza z reku na skrzynke rozpręzną i poprowadzenie 5 lub 6-ma przewodami spiro w dużej obudowie blisko wkładu kominkowego ma sens ? Przewody te łagodnym łukiem otaczałyby goracy wkład i biegły do samej góry. Srednia temperatura pewnie min. 100-150 stopni oddziaływałaby na 6 odcinków każdy po ok. 3 metry. Czy przy 50 % mocy rekuperatora uda sie uzyskac stały wzrost temperatury nawiewanego powietrza a jesli tak to o ile ( oczywiscie orientacyjnie ). Chodzi mi o to czy ma to sens, u mnie reku i kominek bedą zaraz za sciana więc nie byłoby to trudne do wykonania, pod uwagę nie biore tez moich roboczogodzin   :big grin:

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

> Pokiwaj się nad problemem kontroli i pełnego panowania nad wlotem do niego. Tak, żebyś przy sąsiedzkim płocie i ze 40mb od domu go nie postawił. Mogą być niespodzianki głęboką nocą, jak Cię kto tam nie lubi! Jak Cię lubią - to też mogą być!


No taaa... I tak jak chciałem wykopać prostą rurę na X metrów, zakończyć ją małym żwirowcem dla filtrowania i kominkiem do pobierania powietrza, tak teraz będę musiał zrobić wykop w literkę U na X/2 metrów.   :Lol:

----------


## Lgrzechu

Tylko co to da tak naprawdę, jak ktoś się uprze i tak wlezie na posesję i nasika ( oby tylko ) do rury i nie będzie patrzył  rurowiec czy żwirowiec...wystaje rura to się nadaje...  :big grin:

----------


## edde

da to, że przy "krótkiej" działce można zrobić dłuższy wymiennik
nie przesadzajmy,kto wam po ogrodzonej (zakładam) działce będzie z fujarą na wierzchu latał   :Lol:  
psa nie macie czy co?   :Lol:

----------


## adam_mk

Moja psia by się ucieszyła na taki widok.
Odległość do płotu robi w kilka sekund. Jak jej się kto nie podoba - to sobie nim zakąsi...
A ja potem gryzonia pokazuję w lecznicy i sprawdzają, czy mu ten... nie zaszkodził...
A wiadomo to? Sprawdzić trzeba...
Adam M.

Swoją drogą.... Dziewuchy z takiego kawału są zwolnione!
Co mniejsi chłopcy też!
Wlot powinien być tak z 150-170cm nad gruntem, to byle kto nie poradzi , no i niebezpiecznie, bo pod wiatr może być....
W oczko można trafić przy takim "kącie podniesienia"...
A.M.

----------


## Lgrzechu

Adamie a mógłbyś jakies słowo rzec na temat pomysłu puszczenie przewodów z rekuperatora przez kominek ( opisałem wyżej ogólny zamysł ) ma to sens ( tzn. moze przynieść przy pracy ciągłej podniesienie temp. nawiewanego powietrza ? Odnosnie tego żwirowca to czy przy wymiarze 3x2,5x0,7m będzie stawiał wieksze opory niż 30metrów rury fi 200mm. Słaby ze mnie fizyk trochę lepszy prawnik   :Lol:

----------


## adam_mk

"mógłbyś jakies słowo rzec"
Mógłbym.
 :Lol:  
Było i to wiele razy.
Tworzysz piekarnik. Całe lato tam będzie przepływało powietrze. Wprawdzie przez filtr, i to dość gęsty, ale cudów nie ma!
Po zapaleniu w piecu pojawi się zapaszek przypalonego.

W takich sytuacjach robi się wywiew w okolicy tego kominka i zbiera w kanał wywiewny czapę gorącego powietrza z okolic kominka.
Tę strugę uśrednia się w rekuperatorze i rozdmuchuje wraz ze świerzym powietrzem po całym domu.
Jak konstrukcja reku jest wyjątkowo dobra termicznie (zniesie wysokie temperatury) to można zassać z okolic samego wkładu powietrze (czasem i w temp. ok 160stC).
Wtedy rury flex, aluminiowe, otulone wełną mineralną grubo i łączone taśmą aluminiową odporną na temperaturę. Jest taka!

Czyli: Można, tylko po co?
Da się równie skutecznie a lepiej...
 :Lol:  
Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Policzmy to złoże...
W przekroju 3 x 0.7 = 2,1m2
Z 2% to pusta przestrzeń pomiędzy kamieniami.
To by było około 420cm2.
Rura fi 200 to 314cm2
Więc?
Zadziała jak kawałek takiej rury fi 200, jak dobrze to zrobisz (rozprowadzenie i zebranie strugi - te dziurawe, zrobione na sito, odcinki w złożu).
Adam M.

----------


## Lgrzechu

> "mógłbyś jakies słowo rzec"
> Mógłbym.
>  
> Było i to wiele razy.
> Tworzysz piekarnik. Całe lato tam będzie przepływało powietrze. Wprawdzie przez filtr, i to dość gęsty, ale cudów nie ma!
> Po zapaleniu w piecu pojawi się zapaszek przypalonego.
> 
> W takich sytuacjach robi się wywiew w okolicy tego kominka i zbiera w kanał wywiewny czapę gorącego powietrza z okolic kominka.
> Tę strugę uśrednia się w rekuperatorze i rozdmuchuje wraz ze świerzym powietrzem po całym domu.
> ...


Z całym szacunkiem może lepiej ale chyba nie skuteczniej...
Jak to mówisz "pokiwajmy sie nad problemem".
Jeżeli wezmę powietrze z okolic wkładu to po pierwsze bedzie zbierany kurz i resztki pyłu popiołowego do rekuperatora. Po drugie w reku stracę minimum 20% ciepła ze względu na jego ograniczona sprawność. Po trzecie wysoka temperatura przy dłuzszej eksploatacji nie pomoże nawet najlepszemu reku. Po czwarte ze wzgledu na dłuższą drogę przewodów (  po odzysku ciepła całym odcinkiem nawiewnym od reku do anemostatów ) bedą dodatkowe straty ciepła.... 
a teraz przyjrzyjmy sie mojemu rozwiazaniu: 
-nawiew od reku idzie grubym przewodem po lini prostej 1-1,5 metra i łagodnym łukiem wchodzi od dołu do obudowy kominka. Tam rozdziela się skrzynka rozpręzną na powiedzmy 6 przewodów kazdy fi 100mm. Te wygiete blisko wkładu jadą do góry, przechodzą przez komore dekompresyjna oraz strop ( połaczone przed komora dekompresyjną 2 w 1 bo na parterze bedę potrzebować tylko nawiewu do trzech pomieszczeń ). Na dole tradycyjnie dogrzewa kominek z kratkami i ciepło lepiej lub gorzej rozchodzi sie grawitacyjnie. Dodatkowy wywiew tak czy inaczej bedzie zamontowany nad kominkiem. 
Teraz opisywane przez Ciebie potencjalne wady: 
-co ma smierdzieć skoro świerze powietrze nawiewane z reku nie bedzie sie mieszać z tym w obudowie kominka ?
-czy przez samo lato zgromadzi sie w rurach spiro na odcinku 3 metrów tyle kurzu, że bedzie smierdzieć przy pierwszym jesiennym przepaleniu kominka? Bedzie przecie słabszy filtr na czerpni powiertrza GWC, jakiś w wilgotnym zwirowcu, przyzwoity wymieniany   :big grin:   w reku. Ile sie tego moze zgromadzic...
Tym bym sie nie martwił, pytanie jest inne o ile podgrzeję powietrze w tych rurkach w obudowie kominka ( wychodzi, że w sumie powietrze bedzie szło ok 18 metrów rurą spiro fi 100mm ( 6 odcinków po 3metry , więc chyba powietrze nie bedzie za bardzo zasuwać a i opory nie powinny zbytnio wzrosnąć ). Dodatkowy zysk to taki, ze jedna rura po wyjściu z obudowy kominka i stropu po 2-3 metrach wchodziłaby do 1 sypialni ( mała strata ciepła ) dwie pozostałe troche dłuzsze ( ale zawsze krótsze niz od samego reku ). Co ty na to, tylko nie pisz "czemu masz to mieć , jak nikt inny nie ma"  :smile:  Bardziej zalezy mi na Twoim zdaniu czy to powietrze nagrzeję i orientacyjnie o ile przy średniej wielkosci rekuperatorze z wentylatorem ustawionym na powiedzmy 50%. W końcu te spiro bedą nieźle nagrzane.

----------


## adam_mk

Sporo racji masz.
Co do wywiewy i rekuperatora, to PRZED wymiennikiem na wywiewie też jest filtr i wymiennikowi nic nie grozi.

Jak mocno się zagrzeje?
Nie wiem. Temperatura czerwonego żaru to 550stC. Biały żar to 750stC. Nie widziałem kominka rozgrzanego do białego żaru, ale do czerwonego - tak!
Może być tak, że zrobisz opalarkę ze strugą rzędu 300stC.
Wolny przepływ to długi czas wymiany ciepła.
Klasyczne DGP ma strugę znacznie szybszą.

Czystość strugi nawiewanej rzeczywiście będzie bardzo wysoka i zapachy nie grożą. No, poza startem (oleje poprodukcyjne na spiro).

Kratki nawiewne na te dobrze ponad 100stC strugi z plastiku być nie mogą...

Konstruujesz system do przenoszenia naprawdę sporego strumienia ciepła.

Adam M.

----------


## Lgrzechu

Adamie myślę, że powietrze aż tak bardzo się nie ogrzeje ponieważ:
-rekuperator bedzie pracować przed rozpaleniem w kominku, zatem powietrze nagrzewać się bedzie stopniowo ( nie grozi bomba b. ciepłego powietrza długo nagrzewanego ),
-wieksza część ciepła z nagrzanego wkładu bedzie odbierana poprzez normalne kratki w obudowie i grawitacyjnie rozejdzie się na duzy salon i dalej,
-jeśli kominek bedzie bardzo rozgrzany to zawsze można podkręcić rekup. wtedy powietrze bedzie szybciej przepływać i jego temp. powinna spaść,
-po pierwszym odpaleniu systemu moża dodać lub zabrać 1 lub 2 rury spiro jeśli okaze się że powietrze bedzie za zimne lub ciepłe.

Tak na przysłowiowe "oko" to chyba rury spiro nie bedą rozgrzane bardziej niż 100-150 st.C. Nawiewane powietrze z reku w zimie pewnie nie cieplejsze jak 15 st.C. ( może się mylę , nie mam jeszcze rekuperatora więc nie mam jak sprawdzić ) będzie podgrzewane przez 3 metrowy odcinek nagrzanej do 150 st.C. rury ( no przez 5-6 takich odcinków dla zmniejszenia prędkości i oporów ). Kurde mol jak to sprawdzić/policzyć ???. .... Tak czy inaczej podbudowałeś mnie Adamie bo ja obawiałem się że nie podgrzeję powietrza a Ty mówisz że może byc za ciepło ( a to juz nie problem, odsunę rury dalej od wkładu zwiększę przepływ, itp, itd.   :big grin:

----------


## Wgregor

pod sufitem ciepłe powietrze? bez automatyki? A wilgotność! 
to masakra!

----------


## Lgrzechu

Wszystko można kontrolować ( dodać czujkę, przepustnicę, dołozyć druga rurę z obejsciem kominka i mieszać powietrze zimne z ogrzewanym )

P.s. a wilgotność to cenię bardziej u kobiet   :Lol:

----------


## Wgregor

kontrolować stały strumień wentylacji? Nie wiesz do czego jest wentylacja. 
łączenie wentylacji z grzaniem czy klimą to jak zmiksować zupę grugie i deser - niby wszystko jest, ŻYCZĘ SMACZNEGO.

----------


## Lgrzechu

> kontrolować stały strumień wentylacji? Nie wiesz do czego jest wentylacja. 
> łączenie wentylacji z grzaniem czy klimą to jak zmiksować zupę grugie i deser - niby wszystko jest, ŻYCZĘ SMACZNEGO.


Wgregor o co ci biega... jaki stały strumień   :big grin:  Chopie jak masz rekuperator z płynna albo wielostopniową regulacja wentylatorów to chyba masz na cos wpływ. Jak masz sciany z silikatów ( przyjmuja oddaja wilgoć/ciepło ) to chyba nie wykitujesz jak trochę podgrzejesz pomieszczenia ciepłym powietrzem. Jak masz problem z wilgotnością ( w te dni   :Lol:  ) to mozesz zamontować w sypialniach nawilzacze z automatyką jak Cię stać ). 
Twoim zdaniem lepiej nawiewać ogrzane powietrze  z kominka osobnymi kanałami DGP, pokaz mi jeden przypadek gdzie nie gryzie sie to z rekuperatorem ( no chyba ze wywalisz na zgranie obu systemów dodatkowe 10 tys. ). Tak jak czytam Twoje złote myśli to wszędzie "coś walniesz na nie" tylko nigdy nie zaproponujesz innego sensownego rozwiazania. Wez przykład z Adama ( potrafi wyśmiać ale i coś zaproponować   :big grin:

----------


## Wgregor

Regulacja jest by dopasować strumień do ilości osób a nie temperatury!
Silikat wchłania wilgoć całą zimę a może oddawać dopiero latem!
Przegroda termiczna nie jest stabilizatorem wilgotności względnej. 
Ogrzewanie jest sterowane temperatura w pokojach, a wentylacja nie, nic nie trzeba "zgrywać"
Podawanie ciepłego powietrza pod sufit jest chore!
Anemostaty do wentylacji są inne niż do ogrzewania , wentylacyjne mają płaskie "talerzyki" rozpraszające ciepłe powietrze poziomo pod sufitem , do ogrzewania daje się dyfuzor!

----------


## Lgrzechu

> Regulacja jest by dopasować strumień do ilości osób a nie temperatury!
> Silikat wchłania wilgoć całą zimę a może oddawać dopiero latem!
> Przegroda termiczna nie jest stabilizatorem wilgotności względnej. 
> Ogrzewanie jest sterowane temperatura w pokojach, a wentylacja nie, nic nie trzeba "zgrywać"
> Podawanie ciepłego powietrza pod sufit jest chore!
> Anemostaty do wentylacji są inne niż do ogrzewania , wentylacyjne mają płaskie "talerzyki" rozpraszające ciepłe powietrze poziomo pod sufitem , do ogrzewania daje się dyfuzor!


Kolego sam sobie zaprzeczasz. "Silikat wchłania wilgoć cała zimę a moze oddawać dopiero latem", z tego co mi wiadomo to w zimie właśnie brakuje wilgoci a w lecie jest jej wiecej w powietrzu. Myslę takze, ze nie odbywa sie to w jednym cyklu lato/zima tylko w sposób ciagły. Jak jest w powietrzu wiecej wilgoci to silikat wchłania jak sucho to oddaje. Poczytaj o tym jakie sa problemy w domach z osobną DGP i rekuperatorem. Rusz bańką co się stanie jak do części pomieszczeń bedziesz wpompowywać 2x wiecej powietrza ( rekuperator + dgp ) a z pozostałych wyciągać o połowę mniej ( sam rekup. ). Co ci wychodzi nie trzeba sterować... non komentos amigosss...

----------


## Wgregor

nie musze wymyślac ruszać bańką, dzielę się doświadczeniem. 
'oddychanie ściany' to nie tak jak myslisz , wdech pół roku wydech pół roku. 
sądząc po twoim pojęciu o temacie, doswiadczeń nie masz. więc tylko mogę powiedzieć , że albo zrozumiesz albo boleśnie się przekonasz . 
wsztetko w temacie.

----------


## edde

ludzie! chcecie sobie jałowo podystkutować to macie taki button 

a temat tego wątku to:

GWC - 100 sposobów zmieszczenia jamnika pod szafą

----------


## Piczman

No to ja na temat   :big grin:  

Dziś złożyłem zamówienie w Juwencie na nagrzewnicę do GWC Wodny 1!
Koło 23 będę ją miał i wkleję fotki bo z tego co się orientuje to jeszcze tego tu nie było   :Wink2:

----------


## coulignon

> kontrolować stały strumień wentylacji? Nie wiesz do czego jest wentylacja. 
> łączenie wentylacji z grzaniem czy klimą to jak zmiksować zupę grugie i deser - niby wszystko jest, ŻYCZĘ SMACZNEGO.


Przysiągłbym że TB mi powiedział dokładnie to samo. Cóż za przypadkowy przypadek... Już 150-ty chyba.   :Wink2:

----------


## Wgregor

nie mylisz się przepisuje @.

150 raz to powtarzam. 
A ty się z tym tekstem nie zgadzasz?

----------


## mirma

> No to ja na temat   
> 
> Dziś złożyłem zamówienie w Juwencie na nagrzewnicę do GWC Wodny 1!
> Koło 23 będę ją miał i wkleję fotki bo z tego co się orientuje to jeszcze tego tu nie było


Czy wiesz już jaką pompę obiegową / jakiej mocy wmontujesz do GWC oraz jakiej pojemności zbiornik wyrównawczy.

----------


## Piczman

> Czy wiesz już jaką pompę obiegową / jakiej mocy wmontujesz do GWC oraz jakiej pojemności zbiornik wyrównawczy.


Nie wiem, jestem laikiem w instalacjach, poza tym jaki zbiornik wyrównawczy ?
To ma być układ zamknięty więc chyba naczynie przeponowe, tylko teraz pytanie!
Czy jest ono potrzebne? Jak zmieni swoją objętość glikol przy rozgrzaniu/ochłodzeniu o np. 10 stopni ?

W sumie to brakuje w tym wątku instrukcji co do wykonania takiego GWC,jak podłączyć,jaka pompka,jakie naczynko,zdjęcia   :Wink2:

----------


## adam_mk

Dłużej już nie da się zwlekać...
MUSZĘ lada godzina to zrobić, to wkleję co będzie.

Układ otwarty, naczynie wzbiorcze, ale nie za duże. Policzę.
Pompa kilkubiegowa "60". Z wlotem 1" lub lepszym.
To przepychanie cieczy ciasną jednak rurą i trochę pary w to wcisnąć trzeba, bo się słabo będzie ruszać.
Nam chodzi o to, żeby wymiennik był STALE w możliwie maksymalnej temperaturze.
Jeżeli ciepło nie będzie odbierane intensywnie (np. mały gradient, tak z 1stC) to pod ziemię poleci sobie "ciepła" ciecz i wcale niewiele będzie się tam muziała dogrzewać.
A latem?
Będzie gradient! Spory!
No to i sporo skroplin będzie i trzeba to przewidzieć.
Rynna ociekowa - konieczna!
Adam M.

----------


## Piczman

Z pewnością wiele osób czeka, ja będę robił GWC już niedługo i bardzo mi się przyda pomoc   :big grin:  

Co do skroplin to mam przygotowany odpływ kanalizacyjny specjalnie pod reku i nagrzewnicę, zobaczymy jaka przyjdzie nagrzewnica, zamówiłem bez obudowy ,wiadomo dlaczego   :Lol:  
Myślałem o tym żeby szczelnie obudować blachą ocynkowana i dać króciec do odpływy skroplin tak jak to jest zrobione w rekuperatorze.

Pozdr.

----------


## adam_mk

Prawie, że dobrze, ale... niedobrze!
Obudowa będzie i nawet dość trwała.
Ale także kaloryfer w bardzo niskiej temperaturze!
Co zyskasz to on zabierze.
Obudowa MUSI być termoizolatorem!
Adam M.

----------


## Piczman

OK! Mam dostęp to darmowych odpadów styroduru!
Czasem trafiają się spore kawałki,można by oblepić i owinąć całość folią aluminiową żeby się świeciła!  :Wink2:  

Myślę że przesadnie to izolować tego nie trzeba, tak z 5 cm by starczyło ?
Styroduru !

----------


## Emer

> nie mylisz się przepisuje @.
> 
> 150 raz to powtarzam.


To gość ma anielską cierpliwość, że tak z Tobą mailuje, żebyś Ty z kolei mógł nam przekazywać Jego Prawdy Objawione.
I tylko (kolejnym) zupełnym przypadkiem pracujesz na koncie Tomek?
Pamiętasz, jak chciałeś wkleić zdjęcie ze swojego komputera?



Sorki za offtopa, ale widzę że troll kolejnej ofiary szuka  :Evil:

----------


## Wgregor

Gdybyś ty z tamtego forum zdjęcia wklejał - dokładnie miałbyś to samo. 
Pozdrawiam .

----------


## coulignon

na żadnym forum nie wkleja się zdjęc z dysku Panie Tomaszu...  :Lol:  kolejna wpadka!

----------


## Wgregor

Skąd wiesz, czyj to dysk i pulpit?

----------


## Emer

> Gdybyś ty z tamtego forum zdjęcia wklejał - dokładnie miałbyś to samo. 
> Pozdrawiam .


Nie. Mam wrażenie, że nie wiesz jak to działa - więc nie brnij dalej. Czasem piszesz z sensem, ale przez takie numery jak powyższy jesteś dla mnie kompletnie niewiarygodny. Zresztą, każdy kto czyta FM, wentylację czy forum budowlane wie, że zakładanie stu tysięcy nicków to Twój modus operandi.
Wróćmy do meritum sprawy, co?

----------


## Wgregor

Nie ma problemu nie będę udowadniał, że nie jestem wielbłądem. Nie wiem co to za zdjęcie. Być może z komputera syna, (Tomek) jak u niego byłem, faktem jest, że nie wiem jak to działa. 
I jeszcze pytanie, dlaczego miałby się Brzęczkowski "ukrywać" pod Wgregor?

----------


## coulignon

> Nie ma problemu nie będę udowadniał, że nie jestem wielbłądem. Nie wiem co to za zdjęcie. Być może z komputera syna, (Tomek) jak u niego byłem, faktem jest, że nie wiem jak to działa. 
> I jeszcze pytanie, dlaczego miałby się Brzęczkowski "ukrywać" pod Wgregor?


Gdyż Panie Tomaszu  jako Brzęczkowski jest Pan lekko skompromitowany. Wraz ze zmianą nicka trzebaby było zmienić ton wypowiedzi - a na to To Pan  juz nie wpadł. Zaznaczam - nie chodzi o teorie - z tymi można się zgadzać lub nie (chociaż z większością się zgadzam.) Chodzi o sposób ich podania i nachalność odpowiedzi.

----------


## awt

Uffff!    :Smile: 


Dobrnąłem do końca ....
Ciężko było ale kilka nocy i się dało
GWC jak dla mnie to urządzenie, które pozwoli mi na to aby reku nie był oszroniony. Myślałem o różnych koncepcjach : żwirowy, rurowy, wodny. W końcu chyba zrobię piwnicowo-wodny  :Smile: 
Myślę, że nie ma sensu przewymiarowywać GWC, obecnie standardem są zimy raczej z temp. w okolicy 0C. Dni kiedy temperatura jest niska jest mało. Koszt takiego dużego GWC może mi się nigdy nie zwrócić. Poza tym problem grzybów, mikroorganizmów i tych trochę większych nie jest mi obojętny.
A co będzie jak wlezie taka mysz albo kret do gwc i zdechnie?

Więc u mnie będzie po kolei chyba tak:
1. czerpnia + kawałeczek rury
2. wymiennik woda-powietrze (woda z mycia i prania - temp 30C x 200l/doba)
3. piwnica (w piwnicy będę miał w razie czego konwektor jakby tak raz na zimę było tak zimno, że trzeba by go włączyć.
4. rekuperator

Ktoś tu powiedział że wywiej szybko z piwnicy i nici z tego, że niby pojemność m3 powietrza piwnicy jest mała, a jaka jest pojemność rury w gwc rurowym albo w żwirowym przestrzeni między kamieniami?
Kamienie w żwirowym to tylko bufor ciepła, ważna jest powierzchnia styku tego z otaczającym gruntem, więc myślę że piwnica będzie OK.

----------


## adam_mk

" więc myślę że piwnica będzie OK."

WOLNO tak myśleć, ale - nie będzie O.K.

Ciekawe - czemu?  :Lol:  

Ten wymiennik woda - powietrze bez bardzo zmyślnych urządzeń pomocniczych zadziała krótko, sprawnie a po miesiącu stanie się kłopotem i balastem!

Ciekawe - czemu?  :Lol:  

Tym wszystkim rządzi i fizyka i trochę - chemia!
Chemia - to jak jej pozwolimy, a Ty właśnie pozwalasz!

A co do fizyki tego procesu...
Nie OBJĘTOŚĆ jest tu istotna!
POWIERZCHNIA!!! 
Największą objętość zamkniętą najmniejszą powierzchnią ma kula, potem sześcian....

Adam M.

----------


## awt

> " więc myślę że piwnica będzie OK."
> 
> Ten wymiennik woda - powietrze bez bardzo zmyślnych urządzeń pomocniczych zadziała krótko, sprawnie a po miesiącu stanie się kłopotem i balastem!
> 
> Ciekawe - czemu?  
> 
> Tym wszystkim rządzi i fizyka i trochę - chemia!
> Chemia - to jak jej pozwolimy, a Ty właśnie pozwalasz!
> 
> Adam M.


Myślisz, że to się jakoś pozapycha?
Póki co to moje przemyślenia (na szczęście) 
Więc tak woda spada w dół do zbiornika w którym wężownica odbiera ciepło i zasila wymiennik woda-powietrze.
Przy niewielkich dT powietrza myślę że to może wydoli. Powierzchnia styku piwnicy z gruntem nie będzie zanadto mniejsza od powierzchni styku gwc żwirowego (oczywiście takiego co ma ze 20m3).
Jak nie zagrzeje to włącze w piwnicy konwektor. Klimat mamy taki jaki mamy, więc nie spodziewam się notorycznych mrozów -20C.
Pozdr.

----------


## adam_mk

Zainwestowałbym w lepszy system grzewczy.
Łatwiej, taniej, mniej kłopotliwe...

A co do tej wody....
Rozkręć kolanko pod zlewem. Wsadź tam oko a potem nos...
I obejrzyj, jakie się stosuje DO TAKIEJ WODY przekroje...

Adam M.

----------


## awt

Myślałem o wężownicy w zbiorniku na brudną wodę (zanim pójdzie dalej), w wężownicy będzie płyn (jakiś o małym cw), który będzie odbierał ciepło od wody i ogrzewał w wymienniku powietrze.
1kg wody to 4180 kJ/kgK a powietrza to 4000 razy mniej !

więc 1 litr ciepławej wody (prysznic, wanna) podgrzeje mi 4000m3 powietrza, przy założeniu hipotetycznej 100% sprawności przekazywania ciepła.
Zakład, że nie walnąłem się w obliczeniach jak tak to sorry.


Myślę, że warto się pokusić o odzysk a może było to łatwiej wykonać, niż brać to ciepełko słoneczno-geotermalne z ziemi. 

Ja spróbuję, każdy może mieć inny pomysł, może za tydzień nie walnę się w głowę i nie powiem jaki ja byłem głupi  :Smile: 
Ale lepiej teraz niż jak już to cuś zrobię.
Pozdr. tyż Adam

----------


## Wgregor

4000m3 powietrza jakieś 5 ton! i te 5 ton ogrzeje literek wody!

----------


## awt

Tu akurat moja wina, chiciaż raz Wgregor ma rację, sorki 

 ciepło właściwe powietrza Cp = 1,005 kJ/kg*K ; 
wody 4,1899


czyli 1 litr wody 4m3 powietrza

to kilo, mega się czasami myli  :Smile: 


czyli 200l wody o temp 30C (oziębionej do 5)  podgrzeje mi 4000 m3 powietrza z temp. -5 do 0

To gdy wszystko jest idealne w praktyce gorzej o ile ?

 :Confused:

----------


## Wgregor

Kiedy nie miałem racji?

----------


## edde

*Adamie*, mam prośbę: czy mógłbyś podpowiedzieć w których ścianach szczytowych (SE, SW, NE, NW) umieścić czerpnię i wyrzutnię do instalacji z reku?
(do instalacji jeszcze daleko ale na obecnym etapie dobrze by zaplanować otwór w ścianie)

----------


## adam_mk

WYMIENIAĆ?!!!  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  
 :Evil:  
Święta będą!!!
Pozwól posiedzieć z rodziną, poleniuchować!!!
W przyszłym roku skończyłbym tę wyliczankę!!!


 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Pozdrawiam Świątecznie!
To taki żart, bo czasem się nie zgadzamy w jakiejś sprawie!
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Czerpnię od wyrzutni jak najdalej.
Czerpnię najdalej od gnojownika i obórki sąsiedzkiej.
Wyrzutnię po przeciwnej stronie domu.

Obserwuj dym z sąsiedzkich kominów i patrz jak się ścielą!
Jak jest najczęściej.
Czerpnię tam, gdzie dymu najmniej.

To jak Ci wychodzi?!

Nie strony świata ważne... Ważne jak się da!
Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## Wgregor

Ja wymieniłem. Nie kumasz co to wentylacja, po co to . zupełnie wygłupiasz sie przy temacie gwc. I parodie z fizyki robisz przy buforach ciepła. 
A tak poza tym nie masz zadnego doswiadczenia. Co widac po postach. nie użytkowałeś tego o czym piszesz.

----------


## edde

a nie jest ważne że z jakiejś strony częściej wieje mocny, czy zimny wiatr (w sensie zawiewania w czerpnię czy wyrzutnię) albo z jakiejś strony świeci ciepłe słońce a z innej nie?
ps. a da się technicznie w każdej z czterech ścian szczytowych... zbyt duży wybór chyba mam...  :smile:

----------


## Lookita

u mnie nie robi to zadnej roznicy,ale faktem jest,ze mam czerpnie do gwc najdalejh od domostw,czerpnie nascienna w scianie garazu od wschodu,wyrzutnie od poludnia,na sasiedniej scianie garazu,nic mi nie zaciaga,choc w poblizu mam smrodownikow...ale....wszystko dziala dobrze....

----------


## adam_mk

edde
Brak gnojownika sąsiedzkiego utrudnia tę decyzję!
Rozumiem!
Rzuć kostką!
Potem już łatwiej. Wyrzutnia po przeciwnej stronie!
Do tego tylko weryfikacja - czy estetyka nie cierpi!

Wgregor!
Pozwól, że z okazji Świąt potraktuję Cię z niezwykłą łagodnością!!!

Jak będziesz w okolicy - to zajrzyj!
Pomacasz se to, o co się tu często spieramy!
Rozumiem, że umknęło Ci, że naprawdę cały komplet opisywanych zabawek i jeszcze kilka nie opisanych, stawiam w jednej budzie! Tej, do której Cię zapraszam!
Czytasz co czasem?
A to, że błogosławieni Ci, co nie widzieli a uwierzyli - to znasz?
Ale nie musisz nic na wiarę, jak jest co dotknąć!

Piszesz:
A tak poza tym nie masz zadnego doswiadczenia.

Może...
To sprawa względna, bo uważam, że moim życiorysem obdzieliłbym ze 4 osoby i każda miałaby dość barwny!
Widać Twoje koleje losu potoczyły się tak, że moje to kompletne "nic" i może masz prawo do takich stwierdzeń!

A jakby zawsze Ci było "nie po drodze", to jakoś to przeżyję!
Adam M.

----------


## Piczman

Obiecane zdjęcia nagrzewnicy   :Wink2:  





Podałem parametry czynnika grzewczego jako +7 stopni, powietrze wlot -20 i wylot +1 !

Duże to to nie jest, taka kostka 310x400x260 mm !

Pozdr.

----------


## adam_mk

I, oczywiście, spiepszyli wyloty!
Standard!
JAK Ty teraz je wepniesz w jaką pompę i zbiornik?

 :Roll:  
To samo mi zrobili ze 2 razy...
Kątówka, palnik i poprawki ...

Ładna, wielorzędowa...

Adam M.

----------


## Piczman

> Kątówka, palnik i poprawki ...


Kątówka jest,palnik też tylko co trzeba poprawić   :oops:   ??

Chodzi o te gwinty wewnętrzne ?

----------


## adam_mk

Nie!
JAK Ty to zamierzasz wsadzić w jakiś odcinek kanału?
Z pompą.. sterczącą na bok jak chłopu na weselu?  :ohmy:  
A zbiornik wyrównawczy też obok przywiesisz?  :ohmy:   :Roll:  

Powinno być pod kątem 90st. Wzdłuż strugi. Wewnątrz pudła.
I pamiętaj o rynnie ociekowej na skropliny!
Latem ze 2 wiaderka mogą być!
DZIENNIE!
Adam M.

----------


## Piczman

Zupełnie inaczej sobie to wyobrażałem   :Roll:  

Przydały by się zdjęcia ( obiecane zresztą) albo jakiś rysunek , to to ma byc całe razem z pompą i zbiornikiem wewnątrz kanału?
Czy nie kapuje,,, 
Wlot i wylot tej nagrzewnicy to kwadrat o boku 310x310 !
Kanał będzie fi 160 mm, okrągły !
Trzeba dorobić króćce pod te kanały i wpiąć  nagrzewnicę między czerpnią a wlotem do rekuperatora !?

Co ma wtedy ta stojąca pompka i zbiornik do tego ?

----------


## adam_mk

Kolejny klocek. Skrzynka. Fragment kanału.
Wlot duży, prostokątny, ze szczebelkami skośnymi (deszcz) i siatką przeciwowadzią.
Potem ta nagrzewnica w skrzynce. Tamże pompa i zbiornik. Wylot okrągły fi "właściwe".
No i jaka rewizja, coby łeb tam wsadzić czy łapę (jak trzeba) dla podregulowania czy kontroli.
Adam M.

----------


## Piczman

A jak chcę to mieć w kotłowni? Zaraz obok rekuperatora a czerpnię w podbitce dachu ???

Wszystko w ogrzewanym pomieszczeniu ?

NIE poza domem tylko w środku !  :Roll:

----------


## adam_mk

No, to masz w planach pudełko podpięte rurą do czerpni i potem inną rurą.. dalej...
Powtórz prawo przepływów.
Rurą fi "właściwe" płynie struga dość szybko. 
Wpada w to pudło (dobrze postawione, stabilne, z odpływem) tam zwalnia, grzeje się lub chłodzi, potem przyspiesza i płynie dalej. Już "obrobiona" termicznie.
Wtedy ta pompa i zbiornik może być gdziekolwiek, byle miejsce było.

Ja w 2 przypadkach mam to w formie czerpni. W trzecim - właśnie tak.

A co do fotek....
Zaczynam to klecić od poniedziałku, bo czas zaczyna bardzo gonić...
Adam M.

----------


## andyto

Witam,
wczoraj poraz pierwszy uruchomiłem testowo swój żwirowy GWC, oparty na poradach Adama.
Przepływ wymuszony za pomocą wentylatora EBM R3G 175 na pełnym biegu przez 4 godziny. Temperatura na zewnątrz -10 st. C, po przejściu przez GWC stała sztywno przez całe 4 godz. na poziomie +7,5 st. C. Żadnych smrodów z GWC.
Złoże ma wymiary 6,5x5x0,6m. Zakopane 2,5m poniżej poziomu terenu.
Jedynym czego żałuję jest to, że zabrakło mi czasu na wykonanie instalacji do nawilżania złoża.
Teraz się zastanawiam czy warto wykonać taką "protezę" nawilżania, tj.:
w rurę doprowadzającą powietrze z GWC do przyszłego reku zamontować jakiś rodzaj natrysku, który drobną mgiełką będzie nawilżać powietrze. Nadmiar wody spłynie rurą do GWC, gdzie wsiąknie w piasek/żwir (warunki gruntowe suche).

----------


## adam_mk

"Daje" 17 stopni z potrzebnych 30.
Wynik bardzo miły.
Ponad 50% potrzeb...
Gratulacje!
Adam M.

----------


## andyto

Teraz zabieram się za reku, które oparte będzie na 2 wymiennikach krzyżowych Heatex'a 300x300x2,2. Pierwotnie planowałem układ 2 wymienników połączonych szeregowo, tj. jeden za drugim. Teraz jeszcze rozważam opcję umieszczenia 2 równolegle.
Powierzchnia wymiany większa, wolniejszy przepływ, długi czas wymiany.
Czy ktoś rozważał już taką opcję?

----------


## Zdanek

Przebrnąłem przez wątek i mam pytania do uzytkowników GWC.

1. Osoby które mają GWC działające niech powiedzą jakie i czy zapachy z nich są w porządku ?

2. Ten przepisa Adama na wodny1 jest fajny tylko jakie jest roczne zużycie prądu na nagrzewnicę i pompę która wprawi w obieg ten glikol w 200m rurki ?? Obawiam się że spore i dlatego skłaniałbym się do rurowego GWC

3. Jeśli zużycie prądu dla wodnego jest małe to czy ktoś to wpinał w instalację pompy ciepła ?? Po co robić oddzielne obiegi, może wpiąć nagrzewnicę w wylot płynu z pompy ciepła przed odprowadzeniem do gruntu ?? Wiadomo glikol wyjściowy nie bedzie tak ciepły jak wejściowy ale może wystarczy do ogrzanie powietrza do rozsądnych temperatur ?

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

> 3. Jeśli zużycie prądu dla wodnego jest małe to czy ktoś to wpinał w instalację pompy ciepła ?? Po co robić oddzielne obiegi, może wpiąć nagrzewnicę w wylot płynu z pompy ciepła przed odprowadzeniem do gruntu ?? Wiadomo glikol wyjściowy nie bedzie tak ciepły jak wejściowy ale może wystarczy do ogrzanie powietrza do rozsądnych temperatur ?


Nie, pompa ciepła na pewno schłodzi glikol tak, że jakakolwiek wymiana ciepła będzie bardzo utrudniona. Jeśli uda Ci się tym podnieść temperaturę powietrza o 2 stopnie to wszystko...

----------


## martom

Tak się zastanawiam jakby latem powietrze na wlocie puścić przez taki wymiennik(woda powietrze) natomiast wodę podłączyć z sieci.
Za każdym razem jak odkręcimy wodę ona najpierw przepłynie przez wymiennik i odda trochę chłodu przy okazji też się trochę podgrzeje. Przyjemne z pożytecznym. Co o tym sądzicie.

----------


## HenoK

> Tak się zastanawiam jakby latem powietrze na wlocie puścić przez taki wymiennik(woda powietrze) natomiast wodę podłączyć z sieci.
> Za każdym razem jak odkręcimy wodę ona najpierw przepłynie przez wymiennik i odda trochę chłodu przy okazji też się trochę podgrzeje. Przyjemne z pożytecznym. Co o tym sądzicie.


Policzyłeś ile na tym zyskasz energii ? Ile kosztuje taka nagrzewnica ?

----------


## martom

Nie mówię że to ma być dokładnie taki wymiennik. Chodzi oto żeby jakoś wykorzystać chłodek z wody w upalne dni. Nie wiem jak to liczyć więc może ktoś na forum to przeliczy. Może wystarczy przez kanał dolotowy powietrza puścić jakąś tańszą wężowniczkę lub coś z odzysku.
Wiem, że najlepiej GWC ale poziom wody gruntowej wysokoi. A wodne z glikolem niestety jeszcze nikt tu nie opisał.

----------


## adam_mk

" A wodne z glikolem niestety jeszcze nikt tu nie opisał."

Wiem o bardzo wielu takich konstrukcjach , które są "w trakcie"
Ja sam mam "w trakcie" aż trzy!

Dla samej realizacji gadgetu podnoszącego komfort w upały - to zgłoszony pomysł sens ma!
Ekonomicznie zaś - nie!
Nakład środków na realizację tego celu w taki sposób byłby zbyt duży.
Idea zaś i rozwiązanie techniczne są w pełni poprawne!
Jednakże PÓŁŚRODKÓW NIE MA!!!
Zobaczcie ciśnienie sieci miejskiej! Pokazana nagrzewnica ma taką konstrukcję, że ciśnienia takiego praktycznie "nie zauważa".
Ona się do niego "urodziła"
Adam M.

----------


## mirma

> Może inna hybryda:
> ...
> kolektor poziomy z ~ 40 mb fi 25 oraz  czerpnia powietrza nie bezpośrednio z zewnątrz, tylko np z 8mb fi 160 położonej pod podłogą.


Zwracam się jeszcze raz o opinie w.w. rozwiązania.
Zastanawiam się się czy nadmuch powietrza może być w początkowej fazie realizowany bez użycia wentylatora, czyli grawitacyjnie Regulacja nawiewu powietrza regulowana przepustnicą. Włączona by była tylko pompka do przepływu glikolu.
Czy w ogóle jest sens zawracać sobie głowy nawiewem przeprowadzonym pod podłogą ponieważ nawiewem traciłbym to co jest zaletą wodnego w stosunku do rurowca.

----------


## Piczman

Adamie , zastanawiałem się czy robić obejście nagrzewnicy   :Roll:  

Czy opory 40 Pa przez nagrzewnicę są na tyle "niewielkie" żeby były stałymi oporami czerpni ?

----------


## adam_mk

Stale zadziwia mnie tajemnicza inercja umysłu, która nakazuje ludziom twarde trzymanie się tego, czego absolutnej pewności nie są pewni, lub jej nie weryfikowali.

Podajesz opory nagrzewnicy święcie wierząc, że one po pierwsze - są, a po kolejne - dokładnie takie, jakie podajesz.
Czemu?
Co to są opory przepływu i od czego zależą?
Jaką oporność ma ta nagrzewnica dla strugi o ZEROWEJ prędkości?

Zazwyczaj w dyskusjach nad zjawiskami dynamicznie zmiennymi przytaczane są argumenty ze stanów ustalonych. To błąd zasadniczy.

Obejścia nie robić. Zapomnieć o tym problemie, bo tak naprawdę - to go nie ma.
(spotkałem dane mówiące, że kolano 90st ma oporność 50 paskali - i co wtedy?)
Adam M.

----------


## pigeon

Witam,

a ja dostalem taki oto projekcik z Juwentu:




Adamie - czy taka starczy - cos chyb wspominales ze ty wolisz "inne lepsze"?
(moze klamie)

Ewentuanie jaki parametr mozna by poprawic?

a cena to 480 zl netto
z dostawa do mnie bedzie 607zl brutto

i co tym oporem sienie przjemowac?

----------


## Depi

Posłuchajcie - a jaki wentyl nalezy dać jako wspomagaczkę do GWC? Chyba ni musi to być taki, co sam dałby radę przewalić te 600m3 - wystarczy, że pomoże głównemu na tyle, żeby GWC nie był już obciążeniem?

Czy się mylę? Macie jakieś propozycje?

----------


## adam_mk

Z powodów oporów przepływu to dla mnie ta nagrzewnica nieco za mała.
To 24 x 24cm, jak dobrze czytam.
Zrobi co trzeba, ale mocno stłumi przepływy. Wymaga "lepszych" wentylatorów.

Depi
O jakim GWC myślisz?
Dobrze zrobione powinno być na tyle mało stratne, że pomijalne.
Wentylator napędu powinien sobie radzić.
Zamiast 600m3 max dostałbyś 550m3.
Adam M.

----------


## Piczman

> Z powodów oporów przepływu to dla mnie ta nagrzewnica nieco za mała.
> To 24 x 24cm, jak dobrze czytam.


Chyba 48x24 cm   :Roll:  

Mnie zrobili nagrzewnice za podobną kwotę  (350 zł Netto ) a podałem wydatek max 250 m3 i mam 24x24   :Evil: 
Ja bym brał za tą kasę   :Wink2:

----------


## Depi

> Depi
> O jakim GWC myślisz?
> Dobrze zrobione powinno być na tyle mało stratne, że pomijalne.
> Wentylator napędu powinien sobie radzić.
> Zamiast 600m3 max dostałbyś 550m3.
> Adam M.


Myślę o rurze, ew. z jakimś miniżwirowcem. Czemu tak? Abo akurat wychodzi mi rura z domu w takim miejscu, że musze jechać i tak 20m zanim wyjadę w miejsce, gdzie możnaby nieco żwiru zakopać. 

Jeśli dam prostą rurę, to głównie opory będą dawać czerpnia i kolana przy czerpni i przy wejściu do domu pod ławą... Niby tylko kilkadzisiąt Pa, ale ta nitka nawiewna mnie martwi - kilkadziesiąt metrów GWC, potem wnieść to na poddasze (2 piętra), a potem znowu przepompować, gdzie najdłuższa nitka nawiewu to ponad 20m. Wywiew będzie znacznie mnie wysilony - czy to nie szkodzi czemuś?

Tak czy siak, jesli starczy jakiś mały wentyl, nawet osiowy, to może lepiej go dać, niż męczyć wentyl główny non-stop?

I jeszcze jedno - nie ma jakiegoś lepszego sposobu zrobienia przełącznika GWC/czerpnia, niż na trójniku i dwóch przepustnicach z siłownikami? Drogo to wychodzi. No i muszą być w wersji szczelnej, prawda?

----------


## adam_mk

Sorki. Nie załapałem 
48 x 24. To już zupełnie nieźle.

Z tym przełącznikiem...
Ból to ta cena.
Powinien być w wersji w miarę szczelnej (z gumką)
Adam M.

----------


## pigeon

[quote="adam_mk"]Z powodów oporów przepływu to dla mnie ta nagrzewnica nieco za mała.
To 24 x 24cm, jak dobrze czytam.
Zrobi co trzeba, ale mocno stłumi przepływy. Wymaga "lepszych" wentylatorów.

Adamie nagrzewnica jest 48x24 - ty wpominasz ze twoje kosztuja okolo 1500
mozesz podac jakie parametry maja?

----------


## adam_mk

Parametry cieplne podobne.
Czterorzędowe.
680 x 680
Duże po prostu. W efekcie bardzo wolna struga, długi czas wymiany, mały opór przepływu... większa cena.
Adam M.

----------


## pigeon

czy ilosc rzedow ma znaczenie - czy tylko wielkosc

----------


## Depi

OK - rozumiem, że realnej alternatywy dla tego zestawu (trójnik + 2 przepustnice) nie ma? A w kwestii trójnika - czy nie lepszy, niż taki klasyczny 90st byłby taki "orłowy" o szerokim rozstawie - np. 120 st? Z góry czerpnia, z dołu GWC - zawsze to chyba mniejsze opory?





> Tak czy siak, jesli starczy jakiś mały wentyl, nawet osiowy, to może lepiej go dać, niż męczyć wentyl główny non-stop?


A co z tym?

----------


## adam_mk

:Roll:  
Znowu zaczynamy od początku...
Było...
Wentylator osiowy popcha w rurze powietrze na jakie 2 m i potem stop.
Jak kupisz grabie i postawisz obok, żeby wspomagały ten ciąg to efekt będzie taki sam a taniej!!!
Do określonych zadań trzeba zastosować określone narzędzia!
Nie ma zmiłuj...
Jest taki trójnik przełączany. Lewa lub prawa odnoga do wylotu. Z siłownikiem.
Drogi jak szlag jasny ale stawiasz i zapominasz na 70 lat!
Tu nie ma co dywagować nad oporami tych kształtów, bo od tego uwalniamy się przewymiarowywaniem kanałów. Między innymi PO TO to robimy.

Ilość rzędów, powierzchnia wlotu, powierzchnia lamel, czas wymiany, prędkość przepływu strugi, cieczy  - to  parametry, które pozwalają na wyliczenie efektu.
Można na 100 sposobów je dobrać i dostać podobny efekt.
Adam M.

----------


## pigeon

> Ilość rzędów, powierzchnia wlotu, powierzchnia lamel, czas wymiany, prędkość przepływu strugi, cieczy  - to  parametry, które pozwalają na wyliczenie efektu.
> Można na 100 sposobów je dobrać i dostać podobny efekt.
> Adam M.


Ok Adamie ale to mi nic nie daje - przepraszam ale jestem laikiem szukajacym najlepszego rozwiazania - bazuje na twoich - waszych doswiadczeiach
prowadze firme, budowe i jeszcze staram  sie miec zycie rodzinne - nie jestem w stanie tak jak wielu tutaj zgebiac wszystkich aspektow do konca i sam.

dlatego pytam a powyzsza odpowiedz daje mi tylko mgliste pojecie - ktore musialbym wyjasniac godzinami zanim bym doszedl to wnioskow ktore tobie zajmuja 60 sek  (tyle bys to pewnie pisal)

O wymienniku - wiem tylko:
juwent mi zaproponowal "cos tam" - powiedziales ze da rade - ale...
ale wiem ze mozna lepiej
wiem ze kosztuje" to lepiej" okolo 1500 zl
wiem ze 4 rzedowy

ale to mi nic nie daje

bo jak piszesz mozna dobieraac w nieskonczonosc

prosilbym cie o info - takie np

predkosc przeplywu nie wiecej niz x m/s dla danej objetosci
opory nie wieksze niz
niech dla tych danych dobiora 
wym np: 60x60 w 4- lub 6  rzedach 
przy takich parametrach - osiagamy - zajebista sprawnosc i minimalne opory
kosztuje duzo - ale moze warto

i juz wiem co mam od juwentu wymagac
w przeciwnym razie bede mial to co mi zaproponuja -ale potem - caly uklad jest tak dobry jak jego najslabsza czesc

wiec kurde jaki ten wymiennik powinien byc aby byl wypasem-  tak jak wszystko co budujesz

----------


## adam_mk

Powoli...
Rozumiem "co Cię gryzie"

Większy gabaryt "okna" to wolniejszy przepływ i można mieć mniejszą moc wentylatorów.
Ja stosuję takie 62W i nie mogą stosować innych elementów za ciasnych, bo mi się ich wydolność skończy zanim zrobią robotę.
Dlatego popytałem o coś typu "pół metra na pół metra" dla zadanych parametrów temperaturowych i dali mi takie jak opisuję.
Pytałem dość dawno. Od tego czasu mieli (choćby poprzez to forum) lawinę zapytań i wzięli się do roboty, jak zobaczyli zainteresowanie.
Obliczyli to jeszcze raz i mają to, co pokazujesz (zastosowałbym do 350m3/godz) i większe (które biorę do 500-600m3) oraz kobyły (dla około 1000m3).

Biorąc coś o oknie około pół metra na pół optymalizujesz parametry całości sytemu nieco przepłacając za ten jego element.
A czy im wyjdzie 4 czy 6 rzędów to już sprawa ich technologa.
Zwróć uwagą, żeby króćce były zwrócone we właściwą stronę, bo zwykle robią "w bok" co utrudnia obudowanie tego klocka.
Adam M.

----------


## pigeon

ok dzieki - zaraz sie bede pytal - choc oferte zlozyli szybko - a kolejne 2 maile cos im po grudzie ida   :big grin:

----------


## przemi

Czy te nagrzewnice, które ma Piczman i chce mie  :smile:  Pigeon mają juz odprowadzenie skroplin zrobione przez producenta nagrzewnicy, czy będziecie to jeszcze dorabiać.
Cały czas również myślę o wpięciu takiego cusia do swojego reku. Mam na działce studnię, która zbiera mi wodę z drenażu ma ze 3,5m i ta ksobie dumam coby tam wpiżyć wężownicę, a jej drugi koniec do nagrzewnicy, w lecie parę stopni pewnie by się udało schłodzić a w zimie zyskać.

----------


## Piczman

*przemi* to jest nagrzewnica ramowa bez obudowy, to co sie wykropli leci gdzie popadnie   :Roll:  

Całkiem niedawno Adam pisał jak należy to rozwiązać, podstawka z odejściem do syfonu i odpływ kanalizacyjny!

To tak mniej więcej   :Wink2:  Poczytaj wcześniejsze posty, gdzieś to powinno być ,,,

----------


## mario_k

> OK - rozumiem, że realnej alternatywy dla tego zestawu (trójnik + 2 przepustnice) nie ma?


Jest

tutaj: http://www.prowent.com/?pane=product&pid=748
Jak będziesz znał cene to podrzuć...

----------


## ppiszc

Z tego co widze to adam_mk preferuje umieszczenie nagrzewnicy od gwc wodnego na zewnatrz budynku. Mi zona nie zgodzila sie na takie upiekszenie elewacji. 
Czy jezeli zaizoluje kanal (jaka grubosc izolacji??) to czy nie bedzie jakis przeciwskazan aby wyminnik od gwc umiescic w poblizu rekuperatora? (w moim przypadku w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym).

Pzdr,
ppiszc

----------


## Piczman

> Czy jezeli zaizoluje kanal (jaka grubosc izolacji??) to czy nie bedzie jakis przeciwskazan aby wyminnik od gwc umiescic w poblizu rekuperatora? (w moim przypadku w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym).
> ppiszc


Ja robię dokładnie tak, nie widzę przeciwwskazań   :Wink2:

----------


## ppiszc

> Napisał ppiszc
> 
> Czy jezeli zaizoluje kanal (jaka grubosc izolacji??) to czy nie bedzie jakis przeciwskazan aby wyminnik od gwc umiescic w poblizu rekuperatora? (w moim przypadku w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym).
> ppiszc
> 
> 
> Ja robię dokładnie tak, nie widzę przeciwwskazań


A jak ocieplasz (tj. jaka grubosc ocieplenia)?

Pzdr,
ppiszc

----------


## Piczman

Co Ty chcesz tak w ogóle ocieplać/izolować?  :Roll:

----------


## ppiszc

> Czy jezeli zaizoluje kanal (jaka grubosc izolacji??)


no chodzi mi o docieplenie tego kanalu z zimnym powietrzem ktore wpada do nagrzewnicy.

----------


## Piczman

Ja tego problemu nie mam, nagrzewnica będzie czerpnią ścienną  od wewnątrz!
Żadnego przewodu!

Jak masz przewód to 3-5 cm wełny i folia stretch załatwi sprawę   :Wink2:

----------


## adam_mk

Dokładnie tak.
Konstrukcja spełniająca rolę czerpni/GWC zostawia więcej miejsca.
Nie zawsze da się mieć osobne pomieszczenie na te zabawki.
Czasem trzeba się bardzo nakombinować, żeby wlazło wszystko, odkurzacz centralny, pralka, suszarka, dwa regały i jeszcze ..... i jeszcze....

Można "to" postawić jako fragment kanału gdziekolwiek (jak jest miejsce).
Adam M.

----------


## pigeon

> Powoli...
> Rozumiem "co Cię gryzie"
> 
> Większy gabaryt "okna" to wolniejszy przepływ i można mieć mniejszą moc wentylatorów.
> Ja stosuję takie 62W i nie mogą stosować innych elementów za ciasnych, bo mi się ich wydolność skończy zanim zrobią robotę.
> Dlatego popytałem o coś typu "pół metra na pół metra" dla zadanych parametrów temperaturowych i dali mi takie jak opisuję.
> Pytałem dość dawno. Od tego czasu mieli (choćby poprzez to forum) lawinę zapytań i wzięli się do roboty, jak zobaczyli zainteresowanie.
> Obliczyli to jeszcze raz i mają to, co pokazujesz (zastosowałbym do 350m3/godz) i większe (które biorę do 500-600m3) oraz kobyły (dla około 1000m3).
> .
> Adam M.


Adamie - prosilem Juwent o policzenie co sie stanie z moja nagrzewnica przy przeplywie 300m3/h i oto co dostalem od nich


- cytuje Pania z Juwentu:
"Jednak przez tak niską wydajność uzyskujemy zbyt małą prędkość przepływu przez nagrzewnicę co zmniejsza wymianę ciepła."

i teraz co z tym zrobic  co to dla mnie znaczy - skoro i tak uzyskam temp +1
chodzi im o to ze sie duzo "ciepla" marnuje (znaczy przewymiarowane jest?)


Bo spadki oporow sa znaczne - jak mowiles - przy 150m3/h beda pomijalne

----------


## pigeon

I jeszcze powiem, ze w biurze konstrukcyjnym Juwentu - panowie mi pwiedzieli, ze np liczenie wymiennika 50x60 cm dla 1000m3/ jest nie dobre dla mie - bo jak sobie bym pusicl potem te 300m3/h przez ten wymiennik to juz jest prawie nie mozliwe aby policzyc co sie w tym wymienniku bedzie dzialo - nie wspominajac o mniejszych przeplywach

przepraszam ze monce w tym watku - ale Adamowi jakos ten Juwent takich rzeczy nie mowil   :Smile:   :sad:  

Adamie co robic/ poradz - brac ten 48x24 - ktory jak sugerujesz moze byc dla 350m3 (juwent dla takeigo przeplywu sugeruje mi 24x24 cm - ale wtedy jak przez takie malenstwo puszcze 1000m3/h to mam opory ponad 400 Pa- wiec raczej to za male)
czy walczyc z nimi o wiekszy taki 50x60?- aby przy np 1000m3/h miec opory okolo 20 Pa - lub mniej (zalezy od kwadratu predkosci)
co bedzie jak sie tam pusci tylko 150m3/h - peknie -wybuchnie -pognie sie?
to wyjdzie przeplyw cos z 0,15m/s- moze nie wytrzymac   :Lol:

----------


## pigeon

a czy takie nagrzewnice by mogly by byc:



www.konwektor.pl

cenowo podobnie - ale wiecej rzedow a mniej lameli - 

co sadzicie


cisne na te nagrzewnice bo mi dzisiaj wlasnie skonczyli kopoc dolne zrodelko - dwie petelki po jakies 130 m - rureczka fi25 PE niebieska,

ladnie  to wyglada - kopali tak gleboko ze az podchodzaca wode bylo widac (1,8m)- ciezko bylo bo sie w zwiazku z tym ziemia obsuwala
300m rowu jakies 11h koparka - lycha 30cm

czyli pewnie jakies : 130m x2 x35w/mb - 9kw moge tam miec

----------


## adam_mk

Patrzysz na to "w drugą stronę".
Nic złego się nie stanie.
Im wolniejsza struga tym dłuższy czas wymiany ciepła.
Ale też mniej turbulentny przepływ i mniejsza prędkość jego przekazywania.
Trzeba dobrać jakiś kompromis, który dla mnie polega na optymalizowaniu oporów przepływu dla potrzebnych ilości.
Chodzi o to, żeby ten wentylator, który jest, dał sobie radę.
Temperatury nawet rzędu "zera"C są bardzo przyjazne. Oznaczają dla nas "bardzo łagodną zimę na stałe" i niezależnie od temperatur za oknem.
I o to chodzi!
Adam M.

----------


## pigeon

ja na to patrze na wprost - tylko oni mi mieszaja

czyli teoretycznie im wiekszy tym lepszy dla nas - male opory - dlugi czas wymiany
 :smile:  
pozostaja tylko kwestje finansowe i tech - tzn umieszczenie tych gabarytow gdzies w systemie?

a co powiesz o konwektorze - te inne nagrzewnice

Adamie - napisz cos tez w odpowiedzi na moja PW - z zeszlego tygodnia.

----------


## adam_mk

?  :ohmy:  
Lecę obejrzeć, bo chyba coś przespałem...
Sorki.
A.M.

Te konwektory to na typowo wysokie parametry. Zasilanie blisko +80stC
A.M.

----------


## MINIRAF

błąd skryptu

----------


## adam_mk

Witaj
Ładny wykład....
To teraz, po ogłoszeniu tez, prosimy o konkrety, wyliczenia i uzasadnienia...

Bo tak po prawdzie, to nie głosisz niczego nowego, oprócz grzebania POD ławami fundamentowymi...

Podaj ile GWC postawiłeś, jak się sprawują, ile z nich było pod budynkami i jakie z nimi były kłopoty...

Opisz coś na temat tego ocieplenia złoża ścianami budynku i mechanizmach wymiany ciepła z gruntem. Najlepiej jakieś dane z pomiarów.
Jakaś mechanika takiego złoża w opisie też by się przydała.
Z głoszonych tez wynika, że jesteś specjalistą klasy wysokiej.. bardzo.. 

Czekamy w napięciu!
Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## Lookita

witam,
dzisiaj pomiarki:
2 noce i ranki -19st przedwczoraj,wczoraj i dzisiaj -16 st.
z GWC leci 4 st. non stop dziala, 
z reku na dom 18 st. na wylocie

----------


## Jurek_Z

> ......
> 1. Ile „siada” (osiada w gruncie) w ciągu pierwszych pięciu lat przeciętny budynek? Odpowiedź: od 5 do nawet ponad 25 cm. 
> ....


  :ohmy:   :Roll:  

Trochę mi szkoda, że mój cokół z klinkieru zniknie   :Confused:   :Wink2:

----------


## adam_mk

Jak grzebałeś pod ławami fundamentowymi - to zniknie!
Grzebałeś czy stawiałeś na caliźnie?  :Lol:  
Adam M.

----------


## Jurek_Z

> Jak grzebałeś pod ławami fundamentowymi - to zniknie!
> Grzebałeś czy stawiałeś na caliźnie?  
> Adam M.


Ja strawiałem na caliźnie, ławy kopane łopatami.   :big grin:  

Ale wyżej napisano, że dom siada nawet 25 cm więc zetnie mi rurę z gwc, kanalizę, wodociąg ... kabli chyba też nie oszczędzi   :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## himlaje

Doradźcie mi w kwestii wykonania przepustu pod GWC. Początkowo myslałem, że zrobie zwykłego rurowca ale poczytałem wątek *Adama_mk* o GWC i skłaniam się do zrobienia wodnego1. Wody gruntowe mam wysoko. Na jesieni było to ok 0,5 m pod gruntem. Teraz jest pewnie jeszcze wyżej. W lato jak jest susza to poziom wód zapewne spada ale generalnei w tej okolicy wody są wysoko - za wysoko. Zamierzam podnieść poziom ziemi ok ok 30-50 cm - zwłaszcza wokół domu. Myslę, że w mojej systuacji "gruntowej" wodny1 jest najracjonalniejszym rozwiązaniem. Pytanie jakiej średnicy rure osłonową wsadzić by potem puścić przez nią przewody od wodnego1. Początkowo myślałem o fi 200 ale to było gdy chciałem robić rurowca. Nie wiem czy do wodnego1 to nie jest za dużo bo jego się robi z rurek fi 32 więc może rura osłonowa fi 110 wystarczy - a moze jeszce mnejsza? Nie wiem tez na jakiej głebokości zrobić przepust w ścianie fundamentowej na te rury i czy to wogóle ma znaczenie. Zakładając, że wodnego1 rozłoże na głebokości ok 1,5 m to czy rura wchodząca w ściane (do budynku) powinna iśc na tej samej wysokości czy może powinna iśc pod skosem podchodząc do góry - jak w zwykłym rurowcu. Moja centralka bedzie na strychu nad poddaszem więc docelowo tam musze poprowadzić rurki od GWC. 
To jest rzut mojego parteru:



Pozdrawiam

----------


## Artoor

> m1T1+ m2T2= (m1+m2)deltaT


to chyba nie do końca tak..  :wink: 

Ja mam pytanie dotyczące nagrzewnicy  ew. GWC.
Mam na myśli zwykły domek o powierzchni ~180 m2 i kubaturze ~850 m3 (czyli   GWC REHAU ~50m lub nagrzewnica). Na razie nie wiem nic o gruncie jaki jest w interesującym mnie miejscu więc przyjmę sobie wymiennik rurowy zakopany na 1,5-2m.

I teraz pytanie - jaką moc wyciągnę z takiego wymiennika w ciągu roku? Może ktoś robił pomiary? Zaznaczę,że nikt nie będzie z tego strzelał więc błąd rzędu 10% jest akceptowalny  :wink: 

Drugie pytanie to oczywiście ile zimą mi zeżre energii nagrzewnica?

A w ramach bonusu może ktoś wie też ile chłodu uzyskuje się z takiego GWC latem? Tzn ile energii zuzyłby mi klimatyzator zakładając, że uzyskane efekty byłyby takie same

----------


## Piczman

Mam wodę w rurkach zakopanych w ziemi do GWC wodnego 1   :ohmy:  

Czy to oznacza nieszczelność? Cholera jak dmuchnę w jeden koniec to słyszę w drugim końcu chlupot wody, boję się że mi g,,, wyjdzie nie gwc   :Evil:  

Jak mogę sprawdzić najprościej czy rurka jest nieszczelna?
A może się tam woda wykropliła przez te pół roku?

Nie chce mi się jeszcze raz tego kopać, a poprawić nie da rady bo leci pod domem   :Confused:

----------


## coulignon

> Mam wodę w rurkach zakopanych w ziemi do GWC wodnego 1   
> 
> Czy to oznacza nieszczelność? Cholera jak dmuchnę w jeden koniec to słyszę w drugim końcu chlupot wody, boję się że mi g,,, wyjdzie nie gwc   
> 
> Jak mogę sprawdzić najprościej czy rurka jest nieszczelna?
> A może się tam woda wykropliła przez te pół roku?
> 
> Nie chce mi się jeszcze raz tego kopać, a poprawić nie da rady bo leci pod domem


Próba ciśnieniowa. Na jeden koniec rurki zakładasz manometr, do drugiego podłaczasz wodę. Nabijasz ze 3 atm, zakręcasz zawór, patrzysz na ciśnienie. Przychodzisz po 3 godzinach i sprawdzasz czy jest takie samo. 
Dwie możliwości: 
1.Jest takie samo: Kupujesz sobie piwo i pijesz nasze zdrowie. Cieszysz się GWC wodnym. 
2.Spadło: szukasz przyczyny. Jeśli rura jest w jednym kawałku to jest gdzieś uszkodzona. 
I znowu masz dwa wyjścia:
1. kopiesz nową dziurę w ziemi i kładziesz nową rurą.
2. Zapominasz o projekcie i dajesz ogłoszenie w tym wątku: "Wybaczcie, sprzedam nagrzewnicę do GWC"  :Wink2:

----------


## Piczman

> 1.Jest takie samo: Kupujesz sobie piwo i pijesz nasze zdrowie. Cieszysz się GWC wodnym.


Poproszę to, zapłacę ile trzeba   :big tongue:

----------


## adam_mk

Można też sprawdzić powietrzem.
Jakaś pompka, manometr i się da, ale...

Tam jest około 7stC....
Napchaj ile trzeba, poczekaj aż się stan ustali (wyrównają temperatury i zmieni ciśnienie) POTEM zanotuj ile jest i zobacz po jakich dwóch dniach.

Mogło się z powietrza wykroplić.
Teraz wiesz, że żyjesz w hydrosferze!
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Woda jest wszędzie, nawet jak jej nie widać!  :Lol:  
Adam M.

----------


## phoenix*

czesc 

Czy ten Wodny1 oplaca sie tylko gdy mamy nisko wode ?
mam teren raczej piaskowy i nastawialem sie na zwirowe gwc ale przyznam ze pomysl na wodny gwc bardzo mi sie spodobal. 
zostac przy zwirowym czy wodnym1 ?

----------


## Artoor

> Ja mam pytanie dotyczące nagrzewnicy  i GWC.
> Mam na myśli zwykły domek o powierzchni ~180 m2 i kubaturze ~850 m3 (czyli   GWC REHAU ~50m lub nagrzewnica). Na razie nie wiem nic o gruncie jaki jest w interesującym mnie miejscu więc przyjmę sobie wymiennik rurowy zakopany na 1,5-2m.
> 
> I teraz pytanie - jaką moc wyciągnę z takiego wymiennika w ciągu roku? Może ktoś robił pomiary?
> ile zimą mi zeżre energii nagrzewnica?


ktoś? ktokolwiek?

----------


## adam_mk

Artoor

O CO pytasz?  :ohmy: 

"przyjmę sobie wymiennik rurowy zakopany na 1,5-2m.

I teraz pytanie - jaką moc wyciągnę z takiego wymiennika w ciągu roku? Może ktoś robił pomiary?
ile zimą mi zeżre energii nagrzewnica? "

JAKA nagrzewnica?  :ohmy:  
Adam M.

----------


## Artoor

> Artoor
> 
> O CO pytasz? 
> 
> "przyjmę sobie wymiennik rurowy zakopany na 1,5-2m.
> 
> I teraz pytanie - jaką moc wyciągnę z takiego wymiennika w ciągu roku? Może ktoś robił pomiary?
> ile zimą mi zeżre energii nagrzewnica? "
> 
> ...


Wydawało mi sie, ze dość jasno napisałem... Zakładam, że kupię sobie wymiennik rurowy o długości 50m i średnicy 20 cm. Zakopię go na głębokości 1,5 do 2 m. Jaką moc można z tego wyciągnąć zimą, a jaką latem? Nagrzewnica jest tak na wszelki wypadek. Ktoś eksploatujący moglby się wypowiedzieć ile czasu zimą musi mu działać nagrzewnica?

----------


## Depi

Poszukaj - dane dał adam pare postów wyżej (przewodniość gruntu, opór rury). Temperatury ziemi w Twojej strefie też można znaleźć.

----------


## Artoor

@ up 
akurat to o czym piszesz to looz. Chodziło mi raczej o rozkład temparatury zewnetrzenj. Nie moge tego znaleźć, a jak znajde to sa to w jakis tam sposob usrednione dane, ktore dadza nie do konca wiarygodne wyniki

Podejrzewam ze ktos to juz liczyl i dlatego zapytalem

----------


## Depi

Zewnętrznej czy temperatury ziemi? Dane dot średnich temperatur też sa dostępne - nawet chyba Min Infr nas nimi uraczyło z okazji świadectw...  :smile:

----------


## Artoor

ziemia sie duzo nie zmieni. Oczywiscie powietrze. Ja grzebalem na stronach imigw i nie znalazłem nic fajnego   :Roll:  

Przyjmowałem temperatury średniomiesięczne i uznałem ze bede sie wentylował na okrągło. Wiem, ze to nie jest najsluszniejsze podejscie, ale nie mam teraz czasu na nic lepszego. Myslalem o konfrontacji moich wynikow z wynikami czyimis.

A strony Min Inf obczaje

----------


## adam_mk

O co Ciebie idzie?!  :ohmy:  

Napisz wyraźnie co budujesz.
Jakiego efektu działania urządzeń oczekujesz...

Powietrze suche (zimą) grzeje się bardzo łatwo i niewielkimi mocami (bo suche).
Jeżeli chcesz koniecznie przenieść wielkie ilości ciepła tym medium to potrzebujesz przepuścić olbrzymie ilości m3 powietrza.
PO CO?

Zazwyczaj wszyscy przy GWC oczekują "łagodnej zimy" i temperatur na wlocie do domu od 0 do około +5stC.
Dobrze zbudowane GWC TO zapewnia zawsze.

Latem znacznie trudniej jest oziębić dużą ilość powietrza (bo jest wilgotne).
Tu już nie każde GWC sobie radzi...
Rurowiec jest raczej kiepski.

Moce?
Klimatyzator jaki sobie pooglądaj... nalepkę na nim poczytaj...

Piszesz: "uznałem ze bede sie wentylował na okrągło."
PO CO? W JAKIM CELU?  :ohmy:  
Wiesz po co jest wentylacja?
Czy nie mylisz jej z klimatyzacją i ogrzewaniem nadmuchowym?
Adam M.

----------


## Depi

Poza tym z wielu względów lepsza jest praca przerywana GWC. Choćby wspomnianym latem - nocą przełączasz na czerpnie zwykła i nadmuchujesz sobie chłodne powietrze a GWC odpoczywa.

----------


## Artoor

Jeszcze nic nie buduje. Na razie sobie licze co i jak z tymi GWC jest.. Pytasz jakiego efektu oczekuje. Kurczę moze to malo powazne ale nawet Ci nie odpowiem inaczej niz  jak najlepszego. Ma grzac zima, a chlodzic latem. Nie chce klimy, ale fajny bonus by byl jakbym nie musial czuc sie w chalupce jak w saunie

ta..to teraz mi podajcie opracowania temparatur z ktorych se wylicze ta okresowa prace GWC. Mi chodzi tylko o zgrubne oszacowanie tych wartosci

A tabliczki klim to w jakim celu? 
GWC latem daje mi chłod. Mozna to sobie przeliczyc ile en. elektr. musialbym wsadzic w klime zeby schłodzic powietrze w pokoju do takiej temperatury do jakiej schlodzi mi to powietrze GWC..No jasniej sie chyba nie da

Chce sobie policzyc jak mi sie taka rura w ziemi bedzie zwracac. Adamie wiem po co sie montuje GWC i co ma z niego wychodzic i jakie tam zachodza przemiany - chce tylko wiedziec ile i za ile? Liczyles (moze ktos inny liczyl)? Jesli tak to napisz prosze co Ci wyszlo. Jesli nie liczyles to policze sam

----------


## adam_mk

Aaaa! O to Ci chodzi....  :Lol:  

Liczono wielokrotnie ale tutejsza szukaczka jest do wszystkiego tylko nie do szukania...

Zobaczę czy gdzieś link nie został do tych rozważań.
Adam M.

----------


## Artoor

> Aaaa! O to Ci chodzi....


grunt to komunikacja  :big grin: 




> tutejsza szukaczka jest do wszystkiego tylko nie do szukania...


Wlasnie cos kiepsko dziala...




> Zobaczę czy gdzieś link nie został do tych rozważań.


Bede wdzieczny. Dzieki

----------


## adam_mk

Ludzie bardzo dziwnie czasem budują swoje domy.
Im staranniej to wykonają, tym bardziej są zaskakiwani NIEMIŁO efektami swych dokonań!!!

Kto tylko może, to stara się zbudować dom "jednolitrowy" lub wręcz pasywny.
Pakują w to sporo kasy i....

Dostają twór, którym nie bardzo umieją się posługiwać, tkwiąc w okowach przyzwyczajeń wyniesionych z konstrukcji mało doskonałych.

Przykłady?
Okna, na ten przykład, chce im się otwierać w upały!
W kominku chce im się popalić...

Jeżeli dom można ogrzać jedną świeczką, to odpalenie kominka powoduje, że wszyscy natychmiast chcą wyskoczyć z majtek bo salon zagotuje się w 5 minut po odpaleniu ognia.
Ocieplanie, likwidacja mostków, stosowanie mało akumulacyjnych materiałów powoduje, że w domu utrzymywana jest w największe upały chmurka chłodu.
Uchylenie okna natychmiast ją usuwa i mamy tak jak w ogródku +36,6stC.

Piszesz tak: "ta..to teraz mi podajcie opracowania temperatur z których se wyliczę ta okresowa prace GWC. Mi chodzi tylko o zgrubne oszacowanie tych wartości"

Jak zrobić to choć trochę poprawnie? Przecież w każdym domu wyjdzie inaczej!
CO zostanie zbudowane? Co planujesz?
W domu superenergooszczędnym wpływ niewielkiej ilości schłodzonego powietrza wentylacyjnego będzie dość spory. W litym ceglanym klocu - wręcz niezauważalny.

"Chce sobie policzyc jak mi sie taka rura w ziemi bedzie zwracac."

Zbuduj sobie dom, w którym będzie się "zwracać" dobrze. Taki, w którym wymiana 150m3 powietrza pozwoli utrzymać w upały jakieś 22stC we wnętrzach. Trzeba zacząć liczyć opory cieplne przegród i myśleć o tym jak zrobić sobie dobry, szczelny powietrznie sufit...
Adam M.

----------


## Artoor

Nie wiem w jakim celu piszesz mi tutaj o wskazówkach eksploatacyjnych.. Zupełnie nie o to pytałem   :Roll:  

Co ma do tego też pytanie czy to dom "superenergooszczędny" czy też "ceglany kloc"??
Ja nie pytam o WPŁYW zimnego powietrza...

Czy zamontuje GWC w ceglanym klocu czy domu energooszczędnym to będzie mi schładzał to powietrze (odpowiednio mniej lub bardziej zauwazalnie). Klimatyzator zrobi to samo i tak samo jak z GWC, w miarę wzrostu zdolności do akumulacji budynku, coraz mniej odczuwalny będzie efekt schłodzenia..

Piszesz mi tutaj o korzystaniu z domu i o tym czy sobie schłodzę pokój czy nie, a ja tego nie potrzebowałem   :smile:  

tak czy owak dziękuję za zainteresowanie problemem, który został już policzony

----------


## adam_mk

Wrzuć może wyniki obliczeń.
Adam M.

----------


## szczr4

Witam

Zainteresował mnie poruszany przez Was temat reku i GWC. Buduję dom i przyszedł czas żeby kilka rzeczy przemyśleć, żeby później nie żałować  :Smile:  Jestem jednak laikiem w tej dziedzinie i proszę o wyrozumiałość

U mnie wody gruntowe są wysokie i zgodnie z tym co piszecie mogę zastosować GWC wodne 1.

Zastanawiam się jednak nad sensem jego budowy. Rozumien, że jest on bowiem budowany tylko po to, by przy dużych mrozach nie doszło do zamarznięcia wymiennika w reku lub do znacznego spadku jego sprawności. 

Mam więc pytanie :
Czy nie prościej zasilić nagrzewnicę, o której piszecie dla GWC wodnego 1, po prostu z centralnego? Np wykonać to jako dodatkową pętlę z rozdzielacza z podłogówki lub podłączyć nagrzewnicę jak zwykły kaloryfer? Dołączyć do tego sterowanie, żeby załączać przepływ tylko podczas mrozów?

Czy to głupi pomysł? Nie muszę wtedy nic zakopywać, ogrzane powietrze jest wpomowywane do środka a więc nie ma strat ciepła, nie stosuję dodatkowej pompki obiegowej. Ogrzewanie nagrzewnicy realizuje się wtedy względnie tanio czyli po takich samych kosztach jak ogrzewanie domu.

Rozumiem, że główną zaletą GWC jest możliwość chłodzenia w lecie i że stąd wypływa prawdziwa korzyść?

Być może już ktoś poruszał ten problem, niestety nie miałem czau przeczytać całego wątku.

Pozdrawiam wszystkich a zwłaszcza Pana adam_mk - szacunek dla posiadanej wiedzy.

----------


## Ogniowy

> Przebrnąłem przez wątek i mam pytania do uzytkowników GWC.
> 
> 1. Osoby które mają GWC działające niech powiedzą jakie i czy zapachy z nich są w porządku ?
> 
> 2. Ten przepisa Adama na wodny1 jest fajny tylko jakie jest roczne zużycie prądu na nagrzewnicę i pompę która wprawi w obieg ten glikol w 200m rurki ?? Obawiam się że spore i dlatego skłaniałbym się do rurowego GWC
> 
> 3. Jeśli zużycie prądu dla wodnego jest małe to czy ktoś to wpinał w instalację pompy ciepła ?? Po co robić oddzielne obiegi, może wpiąć nagrzewnicę w wylot płynu z pompy ciepła przed odprowadzeniem do gruntu ?? Wiadomo glikol wyjściowy nie bedzie tak ciepły jak wejściowy ale może wystarczy do ogrzanie powietrza do rozsądnych temperatur ?


Pochwalę się i ja :smile: 
Instalację reku, gwc zrobiłem sam. Reku oparte na wymienniku P. SIwickiego wydajność 300 m3/h, wentylatory 2X 500 m3/h, rury spiro 150 + rozejścia od kominka 1x150 i 5X100. Nawiewów 5, wywiewów 5. Wyregulowane na anemostatach. Bilans sprawdzony przez kominiarza - z wyjścia i wejścia fi 150 mm predkości wypływu powietrza i nawiewu w okolicach 3 m/s przy 100 % rozkreconej wentylacji - przeciąg w domu. Dom zbudowany z Izodomu plus 10 cm styropianu na ścianie - ogółem 20 cm styro na ścianach, 20 cm w podłodze i 30 cm wełny w suficie. Kubatura 260, powierzchnia 110. GWC rurowy z rury kanalizacyjnej fi 200 , długości 50 m zakopanej od 1,2 do 2m i do 1,4 . W środku studnia na skropliny i pompka do ich wypompowywania.
Wentylacja obecnie pracuej na 50% - cicho i przyjemnie, przy gościach i paleniu fajek rozkręcam na 100 % i nikt nie narzeka na dym i smrody.
A teraz dane temperaturowe: po założeniu bypasu na lato w sierpniu przy +32 w domu było +25, nawiewało do domu przed wentylatorami +15,6 a z nawiewów dmuchało około 18-19. Zimą przy -24 z nawiewów leciało +19 a przed wentylatorami zmierzyłem +1. Ogólnie działa, super powietrze w domu i całość kosztowała mnie nie więcej niż 6000 PLN, plus swoja robocizna. Gdyby zaszła konieczność wymiany rur to koszt 500 PLN. Acha reku stoi na strychu zaizolowany i opatulony folią. Dodam tylko że do tej pory zurzyłem na ogrzewanie od 13 września 800 litrów oleju opałowego. Może to nie rewela, ale mnie wystarcza i wolę tą wygodę niż latanie z eko do pieca i palenie w kominku. Dom w 99 %ogrzewany podłogówką, emperatura w domu to 23 na wysokości ramion. 
I to tyle. opłaca się jak cholera. Pozdrawiam

----------


## szczr4

Super Ogniowy, ja właśnie też się zastanawiam żeby praktycznie w całym domu dać podłogówkę. Jak Ci się to sprawuje? Są różne opinie żeby nie stosować w sypialniach, tylko że ja trochę przekorny jestem i nie bardzo rozumiem dlaczego  :Smile: . Pytanie tylko czy energetycznie wystarczyło Ci podłogi, żeby w sypialniach ogrzać pomieszczenia? Ten 1% to pewnie kaloryfer w łazience?

Pozdrawiam

Też chcę się tak cieszyć po skończeniu budowy jak Ty. Najlepszego w nowym domu

----------


## Ogniowy

> Super Ogniowy, ja właśnie też się zastanawiam żeby praktycznie w całym domu dać podłogówkę. Jak Ci się to sprawuje? Są różne opinie żeby nie stosować w sypialniach, tylko że ja trochę przekorny jestem i nie bardzo rozumiem dlaczego . Pytanie tylko czy energetycznie wystarczyło Ci podłogi, żeby w sypialniach ogrzać pomieszczenia? Ten 1% to pewnie kaloryfer w łazience?
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> 
> Też chcę się tak cieszyć po skończeniu budowy jak Ty. Najlepszego w nowym domu


Powiem tak, - podłogówka ułożona w całych pomieszczeniach, od ściany do ściany, strefy brzegowe i łazienki co 20 cm, salon, kuchnia i pokoje co 25-30 cm. Łazienka i strefy brzegowe grzeją non stop - temperatura zasilania około 30 st. C, Salon , kuchnia i pokoje dołączane z komputerka jak temp w domu spadnie poniżej 22,75 a grzeją do 23,25. I tak - pokój goscinny odpalany tylko przy dużych mrozach, powiedzmy poniżej -10. Łapacz grzeje się jak to nazywam transportami, czyli rurami dochodzącymi do miejsc przeznaczenia. Zasadniczo włącza się czasami (ta część dołączana) między 1.00 a 5.00 , w dzień rzadko. Temperatura na zasilaniu około 35. W pokoju córki sa panele na gabce więc trochę to tłumi a kuchnia i salon ma rozstaw co około 30 cm. Więc jak pochodzi te 4,5 godzin to się nagrzewa i potem prawie do wieczora oddaje ciepło. Poza tym jak wyjdzie słońce to w domu jest około 24, więc ciągle chodzimy w spodenkach i koszulkach na krótki rękaw. A te wyłączone obiegi to Garderoba i druga łazienka, korytarz i gościnny i nasza sypialnia. Sumarycznie nie narzekamy na zimno, przy -25 rozkręciłem salon i kuchnię na zasilanie +45, ale jak domyślasz się pozostało jeszcze do 55 trochę więc spoko, i dalej chodziło się w majtkach. Nie wiem co to przegrzanie a odpowiednio ustawiona wentylacja zapewnia mi wilgotnośc na poziomie 50 % więc żyje się super.Do tego zrobiłem to sobie sam... Polecam niedowiarkom i przekornym.....

----------


## szczr4

Dzięki za wyczerpującą odpowiedź. Utwierdziłeś mnie w przekonaniu, że warto wykonać podłogówkę w całym domu. Też zamierzam zrobić jak Ty. Tylko ja nie będę miał tak dobrze ocieplonych ścian i podłogi (odpowiednio 15 i 10 moze 12 cm) i dlatego martwię się trochę wydolnością mojej podłogówki. No ale zobaczymy. Czyli nawet pod meblami masz podłogówkę?

Pozdrawiam i dobranoc, bo mi się zaraz noc skończy  :Smile:

----------


## Ogniowy

> Dzięki za wyczerpującą odpowiedź. Utwierdziłeś mnie w przekonaniu, że warto wykonać podłogówkę w całym domu. Też zamierzam zrobić jak Ty. Tylko ja nie będę miał tak dobrze ocieplonych ścian i podłogi (odpowiednio 15 i 10 moze 12 cm) i dlatego martwię się trochę wydolnością mojej podłogówki. No ale zobaczymy. Czyli nawet pod meblami masz podłogówkę?
> 
> Pozdrawiam i dobranoc, bo mi się zaraz noc skończy


Hehehe, zauważyłem , że przy ogrzewaniu podłogówką mniejszy wpływ ma bezpośrednia temperatura powietrza a raczej wychłodzenie ziemi wokół i pod budynkiem. A juz tłumaczę skąd takie spostrzeżenia. Otóż do około połowy grudnia zurzycie oleju wahało się w okolicach 110 do 140 litrów na miesiąc. Natomiast po nastaniu mrozów i zamarźnięciu konkretnym ziemi przez kolejne 2,5 miesiąca było identyczne, pomimo tego że temperatura powietrza nie spadała często poniżej -5 a dni były ciepłe. WObec tego stawiam tezę, że przy podłogówce najważniejsze jest bardzo dobre odizolowanie fundamentów i płyty ogrzewanej , przy równie dbrym ociepleniu domu. Nie żałujcie więc na ocieplenie. To sie opłaca i zwraca.

----------


## Ogniowy

> Dzięki za wyczerpującą odpowiedź. Utwierdziłeś mnie w przekonaniu, że warto wykonać podłogówkę w całym domu. Też zamierzam zrobić jak Ty. Tylko ja nie będę miał tak dobrze ocieplonych ścian i podłogi (odpowiednio 15 i 10 moze 12 cm) i dlatego martwię się trochę wydolnością mojej podłogówki. No ale zobaczymy. Czyli nawet pod meblami masz podłogówkę?
> 
> Pozdrawiam i dobranoc, bo mi się zaraz noc skończy


A zapomniałem dodać, tak podłogówkę mam pod meblami , pod kanapami itd, oprócz pod szafkami kuchennymi.

----------


## adam_mk

"Czy nie prościej zasilić nagrzewnicę, o której piszecie dla GWC wodnego 1, po prostu z centralnego?
Rozumiem, że główną zaletą GWC jest możliwość chłodzenia w lecie i że stąd wypływa prawdziwa korzyść? "

Jeżeli masz na uwadze trudności techniczne to - NIE! NIE PROŚCIEJ!
Czemu?
Bo tu masz glikol a w kaloryferach wodę...
Co do korzyści...
Nie załapałeś...
Odpuść sobie problem - ile to "da" czy "przeniesie".
Pomyśl SKĄD!!!

GWC to pomysł na podpięcie się do GRATISOWEGO ciepła Słoneczka całe lato deponowanego w ziemi ze średnią mocą procesu deponowania na poziomie 1000W/m2 (w dzień słoneczny).
Ono tam JEST!
MOŻNA z niego czerpać, i co ciekawsze - tym więcej IM BARDZIEJ POTRZEBA!

Za ciepełko z kaloryfera płacisz Ty!

Adam M.

----------


## Ogniowy

> "Czy nie prościej zasilić nagrzewnicę, o której piszecie dla GWC wodnego 1, po prostu z centralnego?
> Rozumiem, że główną zaletą GWC jest możliwość chłodzenia w lecie i że stąd wypływa prawdziwa korzyść? "
> 
> Jeżeli masz na uwadze trudności techniczne to - NIE! NIE PROŚCIEJ!
> Czemu?
> Bo tu masz glikol a w kaloryferach wodę...
> Co do korzyści...
> Nie załapałeś...
> Odpuść sobie problem - ile to "da" czy "przeniesie".
> ...


Popieram w 100 %, tak samo można grzałkę włożyć i w ogóle high live.

----------


## szczr4

> "Czy nie prościej zasilić nagrzewnicę, o której piszecie dla GWC wodnego 1, po prostu z centralnego?
> Rozumiem, że główną zaletą GWC jest możliwość chłodzenia w lecie i że stąd wypływa prawdziwa korzyść? "
> 
> Jeżeli masz na uwadze trudności techniczne to - NIE! NIE PROŚCIEJ!
> Czemu?
> Bo tu masz glikol a w kaloryferach wodę...
> Co do korzyści...
> Nie załapałeś...
> Adam M.


Dzięki, oczywiście masz rację. Pozdrawiam

----------


## szczr4

> Hehehe, zauważyłem , że przy ogrzewaniu podłogówką mniejszy wpływ ma bezpośrednia temperatura powietrza a raczej wychłodzenie ziemi wokół i pod budynkiem. A juz tłumaczę skąd takie spostrzeżenia. Otóż do około połowy grudnia zurzycie oleju wahało się w okolicach 110 do 140 litrów na miesiąc. Natomiast po nastaniu mrozów i zamarźnięciu konkretnym ziemi przez kolejne 2,5 miesiąca było identyczne, pomimo tego że temperatura powietrza nie spadała często poniżej -5 a dni były ciepłe. WObec tego stawiam tezę, że przy podłogówce najważniejsze jest bardzo dobre odizolowanie fundamentów i płyty ogrzewanej , przy równie dbrym ociepleniu domu. Nie żałujcie więc na ocieplenie. To sie opłaca i zwraca.


Niestety jest już za późno by zmieścić więcej styro w podłodze. Chudziak w środku wylany, drzwi balkonowe zamontowane, wysokość drzwi wewnętrznych już ustalona poprzez nadproża, więc wyżej podłogi już nie zrobię. No cóż, trzeba się cieszyć, że nie przyjąłem 5 cm ocieplenia według projektu. To by była klapa.
A tak jest klapa tylko trochę mniejsza - taki włazik  :Smile: .

----------


## Ogniowy

> Napisał Ogniowy
> 
> Hehehe, zauważyłem , że przy ogrzewaniu podłogówką mniejszy wpływ ma bezpośrednia temperatura powietrza a raczej wychłodzenie ziemi wokół i pod budynkiem. A juz tłumaczę skąd takie spostrzeżenia. Otóż do około połowy grudnia zurzycie oleju wahało się w okolicach 110 do 140 litrów na miesiąc. Natomiast po nastaniu mrozów i zamarźnięciu konkretnym ziemi przez kolejne 2,5 miesiąca było identyczne, pomimo tego że temperatura powietrza nie spadała często poniżej -5 a dni były ciepłe. WObec tego stawiam tezę, że przy podłogówce najważniejsze jest bardzo dobre odizolowanie fundamentów i płyty ogrzewanej , przy równie dbrym ociepleniu domu. Nie żałujcie więc na ocieplenie. To sie opłaca i zwraca.
> 
> 
> Niestety jest już za późno by zmieścić więcej styro w podłodze. Chudziak w środku wylany, drzwi balkonowe zamontowane, wysokość drzwi wewnętrznych już ustalona poprzez nadproża, więc wyżej podłogi już nie zrobię. No cóż, trzeba się cieszyć, że nie przyjąłem 5 cm ocieplenia według projektu. To by była klapa.
> A tak jest klapa tylko trochę mniejsza - taki włazik .


Hehehe, włazik...dobre..
Może zamiast styropianu zastosować Neopor , albo coś z lepszymi właściwościami izolacyjnymi...

----------


## szczr4

> Może zamiast styropianu zastosować Neopor , albo coś z lepszymi właściwościami izolacyjnymi...


Też właśnie sobie pomyślałem, że może tak pokombinować. Zobaczymy. Boję się tylko na cenę spojrzeć takich materiałów.[/quote]

----------


## Piczman

Hej *Ogniowy* , zajrzyj TU
Ciekawią mnie te rozstawy rurek w podłogówce, nie wiem czy to też liczyłeś i wykonałeś sam ale zapraszam do dyskusji !

Pozdr.  :Wink2:

----------


## Panczo255

Witam wszystkich, chcę zrobić GWC rurowe i mam zapytanie jak rozwiązać sprawę kondensatu, który będzie się zbierał w rurze, czytałem, że trzeba zamontować pompke lub odkraplacz - co będzie bardziej korzystne? i o jaki rodzaj pompki chodzi?? Bo nie wiem jak to napisać w gogle, abym znalazł dobre wyszukiwanie..
Pozdrawiam i dziękuje za odp.

----------


## adam_mk

Rusz między półki w markecie i znajdź to, co potrzebujesz.
Obejrzyj cenę i opis na metce.
Poszukaj w google, na Allegro i na pobliskim targu.
Potem zadecyduj...

Cholera... Budujesz przecież...
Co budujesz?
Adam M.

----------


## Panczo255

> Rusz między półki w markecie i znajdź to, co potrzebujesz.
> Obejrzyj cenę i opis na metce.
> Poszukaj w google, na Allegro i na pobliskim targu.
> Potem zadecyduj...
> 
> Cholera... Budujesz przecież...
> Co budujesz?
> Adam M.


Oki, problem bardziej polega na tym, że na mojej działce nie ma wody (jest na ok. 60m, więc będę sie raczej marwił tylko tym, że rura się będzie "pocić" zakładając, że wtedy tego kondensatu nie będzie za dużo, to czy wstawić taką pompke od razu? czy zamontować "suchy syfon" o którym jest pisane w innych postach... ? 
Może być tak, że pompka załączy mi się tylko raz w roku.... więc co byś polecił - złoty środek (oczywiście nie zmieniając rodzaju GWC)
Buduje dla siebie mały domek ok135m2
Pozdrawiam

----------


## adam_mk

"Oki, problem bardziej polega na tym, że na mojej działce nie ma wody "

Mieszkasz na Saharze czy za kołem podbiegunowym?  :ohmy:  

Nie ma takiej studziennej. Wilgoć jest. Są też wody roztopowe, opadowe itp.
Dobre badanie geotechniczne powie co będzie z dużym prwdopodobieństwem.
Masz takie?
Czytałeś?

Adam M.

----------


## sysia_w

Witam!
Jestem tu nowy ale już po solidnej lekturze forum i potrzebuję porady. Więc ośmielę się zapytać.
Zastanawiam się właśnie nad GWC. Myślałem o żwirowym pod domem. Mam/będę miał płyte fundamentową i będzie wymieniany grunt pod nią. Prawie by było miejsca na taki żwirowy. Sprawdzałem więc poziom wód gruntowych i teraz już widzę, że nie wygląda to dobrze. Wodę badałem w studni. W zeszłe lato poziom był niski najwyżej 3m, we wrześniu po 2 tyg opadach (pamiętny TdP) poziom był ok 1,3m i potem wahał się już niewiele w zależności od opadów. No ale przyszły roztopy i w lutym jak stopniały te zwały śniegu poziom skoczył aż do 0,5m. Dziś jest 1m. Czytając na forum jak są robione takie GWC - w moim przypadku sprawa jest przekreślona? Tu jest pytanie do doświadczonych użytkowników tego forum, czy na pewno?
Jeśli tak to pozostaje mi GWC wodny1. I tu chciałbym wykorzystać wykop który będzie pod domem. Wykop będzie szerszy od domu - powierzchnia ok 140m2, dno ok 1m ppt. Mógłbym na dnie umieścić 100m rurki ( rurki w odstępach ok 1,5m) i drugie 100m - 0,5m wyżej. Czy jest to sensowne rozwiązanie, czy raczej położyć rurki głębiej i całkowicie poza obrębem domu? Dodam że u mnie jest twarda glina, i mokra (poza latem). Aż 200m rurki nie jest mi potrzebne - domek z poddaszem ma 120m2 i ok 370m3, ale ze względu na takie jej rozłożenie byłby zapas.
Będę wdzięczny za wszelkie sugestie.

----------


## Panczo255

> "Oki, problem bardziej polega na tym, że na mojej działce nie ma wody "
> 
> Mieszkasz na Saharze czy za kołem podbiegunowym?  
> 
> Nie ma takiej studziennej. Wilgoć jest. Są też wody roztopowe, opadowe itp.
> Dobre badanie geotechniczne powie co będzie z dużym prwdopodobieństwem.
> Masz takie?
> Czytałeś?
> 
> Adam M.


W najgorętszym rejonie Sahary opady wynoszą około 250 mm/rok – więc woda jest J
a na kole.... i nie tylko - efekt cieplarniany
A u Mnie na działce są roztopy, wilgoć, deszcze, choć po śniegach w dołach wykopanych na ok. 3 metry – wody brak w ciągu kilku-kilkunastu godzin – tak samo dzieje się z deszczami. 
Czyli reasumując: 
pompka konieczna jak psu buda?  Nawet jeśli miałaby się załączać nawet 1 raz w roku.
Rozumiem, że nie jest problemem, aby kabel zasilający tkwił w rurze??
Pozdrawiam

----------


## adam_mk

Jak kabel w dobrej i trwałej izolacji - to może tam sobie trwać...
W wodzie, jeziorach czy morzu, też je się układa...
Adam M.

----------


## Ogniowy

> Witam wszystkich, chcę zrobić GWC rurowe i mam zapytanie jak rozwiązać sprawę kondensatu, który będzie się zbierał w rurze, czytałem, że trzeba zamontować pompke lub odkraplacz - co będzie bardziej korzystne? i o jaki rodzaj pompki chodzi?? Bo nie wiem jak to napisać w gogle, abym znalazł dobre wyszukiwanie..
> Pozdrawiam i dziękuje za odp.


Ja zastosowałem pompkę stosowaną na jachtach oto link na allegro
http://allegro.pl/item580839342_pomp..._od_sorba.html
poza tym mój GWC schodzi na 2 metry a potem "wychodzi" na 1,4 metra więc na dnie zrobłęm syfon z trójnika i korka (w galerii znajdziesz fotkę) do tgo idzie 30 m rurki igielitowej fi bodajże 8 i kabel zasilający 2X1,0 . Całość zasilana jest zasilaczem i sterowane zegarem, w lato chodzi 15 minut na dobę, teraz 2X 15 minut na dobę. Niestety pojawiają się tam skropliny a ponieważ obecnie jest w wodzie gruntowej to gdzieś tam coś trochę przecieka. NIe narzekam na to rozwiązanie, tylko na wejściu założyłem gąbkę aby piasku nie zaciągnęła.

----------


## Panczo255

> Witam
> Na pczątek dwa szkice zamysłu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tu to trzeba zapuścić
> 
> ...


Adam mam zapytanie odnośnie kosztów (jeśli to nie tajemnica) jakie poniosłeś budując ten rodzaj GWC? oraz w/g Ciebie na dom 115mikw użytkowej jakiej wielkości powinnien mieć żwirowowiec??
Pozdrawiam

----------


## adam_mk

Jak widać z wymiarów to jest bardzo duży żwirowiec.
"Obsługuje" do 6000m3/godz.
Wtedy płacono za otoczaki 47zł/tonę.
Kopara zaprzyjaźniona i brygada od budowy...
Kosztu ostatecznego nie znam, ale ja tam tylko techniką dowodziłem.
Rozliczał koszty inwestor.
A dla domu "normalnego"?
Przyjęło się tak, że kubatura złoża to 0,1 x powierzchnia podłogi.
Wtedy ma to sens techniczny przy akceptowalnych kosztach budowy.
Złoże ma "grubość" 0,7m więc te m3 wyliczone realnie rozkładane są na powierzchni nieco większej.

Przykład:
120m2 podłogi = 12m3 otoczaków w warstwie 0,7m.
Dobre przybliżenie to 4 x 4 = 16m2 (razy 0,7m)  = 11,2m3

Tak by było dla pracy ciągłej.
Adam M.

----------


## Panczo255

> Jak widać z wymiarów to jest bardzo duży żwirowiec.
> "Obsługuje" do 6000m3/godz.
> Wtedy płacono za otoczaki 47zł/tonę.
> Kopara zaprzyjaźniona i brygada od budowy...
> Kosztu ostatecznego nie znam, ale ja tam tylko techniką dowodziłem.
> Rozliczał koszty inwestor.
> A dla domu "normalnego"?
> Przyjęło się tak, że kubatura złoża to 0,1 x powierzchnia podłogi.
> Wtedy ma to sens techniczny przy akceptowalnych kosztach budowy.
> ...


Szukam alternatywy, stąd moje dociekania....
Sprostuj jeśli źle licze:
czyli na dom 120m2 potrzebuje niewielkiego żwirowca ok. 16-20m2??
Czyli w przyblizeniu koszt:
- ok. żwir w dużej gramaturze - koszt ok. 1000zł - 80zł tona (może taniej z pola..) 
- goewloknina ok. 3zl/m2 = potrzebne ok. 40m2 = 60zł
- styropian ok. 2m3 = 240zł
- rura kanalizacyjna fi 200 ok. 19,70zł/mb = ok. 30m = 590zł.
SUMA 1970zł + czerpnia + moja robocizna + ok. 20% na dodatki....

----------


## adam_mk

Te szacunki wyglądają na dobrze zrobione.
Różnice nie powinny być duże.

Kopara jakaś by się przydała bo ręcznie to bym tego nie chciał robić...

Adam M.

----------


## mirage

Panowie jak najprościej wykończyć czerpnie? Mam wejście do GWC z rury fi200 wychodzące z ziemi metr od budynku. Czy na wejściu dać dodatkowy filtr (GWC żwirowy)? Adamie posiadasz jakieś zdjęcia własnych konstrukcji, czy kupujesz gotowe?

----------


## adam_mk

"Panowie jak najprościej wykończyć czerpnie?"

Jak jest dostęp to można jakim "żukiem" czy Kamazem przelecieć....  :Roll:  
Wykończy z gwarancją!....

A tak serio - to kapeluch Chińczyka i siatka przeciwowadzia na wlocie.
Są typowe, ale nie w każdym miejscu. Ja znalazłem hurtownię co ma fi 200 (małe są wszędzie).
Adam M.

----------


## mirage

"to kapeluch Chińczyka" - gdzie ja znajdę Chińczyka i to w kapeluszu  :big grin:   Rozumiem, że miałeś na myśli taki jak zakończenie kominów spalinowych ze stali

----------


## adam_mk

Dokładnie tak. Spotkałem też takie z tworzywa.
Adam M.

----------


## j-j

> A tak serio - to kapeluch Chińczyka i siatka przeciwowadzia na wlocie.


Ja mam coś takiego jak pamiętasz Adamie:



ale przeciwowadzia nie zwiększy za bardzo oporów bo jest cholernie drobna?

Ja myślałem aby do tej swojej dodać coś drobniejszego aby do żwirowca żaden syf nie leciał ale boję się własnie o zbytnie opory a mogą być naprawdę przecież spore  :Roll:  

pzdr

----------


## zbyjaw

> Dzięki Adam !  
> A myślałem, że na dno położę kilkadziesiąt metrów "spirali", przysypię żwirkiem, i ja i rybki będą miały pożytek!  
> Trzeba będzie kopać...


Mam pytanie zostało mi po budowie ogrodzenia ok. 4 m3 kamienia róznej wielkości czy mogę go wykorzystac do zasypania zwirowca czy będzie odpowiednia wydajność takigo wsadu. Pozdrawiam [email protected]

----------


## adam_mk

Ta jest dobra. Żwirowiec to jeden wielki filtr.
Przeciwowadzia to ona się nazywa i oporów nie wnosi. (pomijalne).
To nie klasyczny filtr EU3.
Siatka na co większe badziewie latające w powietrzu.
Adam M.

Czerpnia ładna...
A.M.

----------


## j-j

> Ta jest dobra. Żwirowiec to jeden wielki filtr.
> Przeciwowadzia to ona się nazywa i oporów nie wnosi. (pomijalne).
> To nie klasyczny filtr EU3.
> Siatka na co większe badziewie latające w powietrzu.
> Adam M.
> 
> Czerpnia ładna...
> A.M.


Oki rozumiem, bo własnie myslałem o czymś w rodzaju filtra jako przeciwoowadzia, stąd pytanie.

pzdr

----------


## robdk

Witam
Może nie konkretnie na temat ale mam problem ze zdobyciem otoczaków na żwirowego. Napiszcie gdzie kupowaliście żwir. Ja jestem ze świetokrzyskiego i wszelkie namiary mile widziane...

----------


## adam_mk

:ohmy:  
Wyłazisz na drogę...
Stopujesz pierwszą przejeżdżającą "wannę"...
Pytasz kierowcy kiedy i skąd ostatnio to woził...
Jak nie wie to ma CB radio.
Po 10 minutach już wiesz...

To jak w lokalnej betoniarni Ci nie powiedzą lub nie mają...  :Lol:  
Adam M.

----------


## manieq82

hmm no niekoniecznie 

ja już oblatałem, obszukałem i dup...
na allegro gościu się ogłaszał że ma takie frakcji 16-32  zadzwoniłem pytam o większe - mówi że ma - ale jakoś niepewnie ..?
za 35 ton chce 2900 z dowozem? drogo?

Zaś w okolicznych betoniarniach (a dzie nie dzwoniłem) to mają ale jakieś kruszone wapienne, a to gruz a to inne badziewia ale otoczaków jak na lekarstwo

no mają w ogrodniczym - po 200 za tone   :ohmy:  

wszystko to 2 msc temu - jakiś zrezygnowany jestem i boję się wracać do tematu

aha - sprawa ma się okolic warszawy - tej mareckiej strony

----------


## Panczo255

> hmm no niekoniecznie 
> 
> ja już oblatałem, obszukałem i dup...
> na allegro gościu się ogłaszał że ma takie frakcji 16-32  zadzwoniłem pytam o większe - mówi że ma - ale jakoś niepewnie ..?
> za 35 ton chce 2900 z dowozem? drogo?
> 
> Zaś w okolicznych betoniarniach (a dzie nie dzwoniłem) to mają ale jakieś kruszone wapienne, a to gruz a to inne badziewia ale otoczaków jak na lekarstwo
> 
> no mają w ogrodniczym - po 200 za tone   
> ...


Straszne ceny.... U Mnie tona 45zł - a potrzebuje ok. 12m3 czyli - 24 tony   :big tongue:

----------


## manieq82

u Ciebie czyli? a może dowiozą do mnie  :smile:

----------


## pedzelito

Ja kupowałem w Kruszgeo Klecie (pod Brzostkiem) - maja odpowiednią frakcje tylko tyle że z transportem (80km) wyszło ok. 90 zł za tonę. :/
http://www.kruszgeo.com.pl/klecie.php

----------


## robdk

http://allegro.pl/item588585569_krus..._warszawa.html
Od nich mam ofertę na frakcję 16-50 płukany z transportem za 28 ton za 2950 netto  :sad: 
Są z Warszawy więc może o koszty transportu taniej...
Bezpośrednio w mojej okolicy to nie ma otoczaków, większych rzek brak, a są kopalnie tłucznia i na betoniarniach to mają kruszywo...
Chciało by się trochę taniej heh...

----------


## Panczo255

> u Ciebie czyli? a może dowiozą do mnie


W lubuskim, więc troszkę daleko..... jakieś 460km   :Wink2:

----------


## Panczo255

> Napisał adam_mk
> 
> Witam
> Na pczątek dwa szkice zamysłu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A jakie rury wykorzystałeś do zraszania?? I jak często powinno się zraszać GWC?

----------


## Piczman

*Panczo255* litości   :Roll:

----------


## Panczo255

> *Panczo255* litości


Błogosławieni Ci co zrobili a nie zobaczyli..... Lepiej zapobiegać niż naprawiać   :big tongue:

----------


## Piczman

Mnie chodziło o cytowanie słów i zdjęć, wystarczy że raz zobaczyliśmy   :Wink2:

----------


## olgusieniunieczka

Witam, 
jestem początkującym forumowiczem, więc proszę o wyrozumiałość.
Jestem na etapie przekształcania koncepcji w projekt budowlany i uzyskiwaniem pozwolenia na budowę. Na wentylację mechaniczną z GWC jestem zdecydowana, stąd w projekcie komin-1 szt (wspólny dla kominka i pieca). Sądziłam, do tej pory, że aby uzyskać pozwolenie na budowę muszę dołączyć do projektu także projekt wentylacji, ale w jednej firmie pan mi powiedział, że dla domków się tego nie robi, wystarczy wpisać że się bedzie z tego korzystac...
Prawda ? A może warto zamówić taki projekt mimo wszystko już na tym etapie?

dzieki za wszelkie wskazówki  :smile:

----------


## Depi

Prawda i warto.

----------


## olgusieniunieczka

Dzieki   :big grin:

----------


## robdk

> http://allegro.pl/item588585569_krus..._warszawa.html
> Od nich mam ofertę na frakcję 16-50 płukany z transportem za 28 ton za 2950 netto 
> Są z Warszawy więc może o koszty transportu taniej...
> Bezpośrednio w mojej okolicy to nie ma otoczaków, większych rzek brak, a są kopalnie tłucznia i na betoniarniach to mają kruszywo...
> Chciało by się trochę taniej heh...


Chciałem poinformować, że udało mi się zakupić otoczaki w ilości 30t za 1700 z transportem  :smile: . A odległość raczej spora bo ok. 170 km.

Dostawa była z Krakowa. Jeśli ktoś by potrzebował to mogę podać namiary

----------


## manieq82

daj, może maja jakąś sieć, bądż oddział w okolicy

----------


## robdk

MAXX  KRAKÓW 
tel 0 602 652 562
[email protected]

Dla wyjaśnienia:
Nie jest to SPAM i nie mam nic wspólnego z tą firmą a tylko kupiłem u nich wywrotkę żwiru...

----------


## adam_mk

:ohmy:  
"...nie mam nic wspólnego z..."

No, jesteś KILIENTEM tej firmy...  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Popieram taką wymianę doświadczeń. Niby tylko otoczak, ale w zeszłym sezonie gdzieniegdzie chcieli paskudne kwoty za tonę...
Trzeba sobie pomagać.
Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## manieq82

nom niby otoczak a u mnie w ololicy tylko jeden może takie cuś zaoferować - 80 netto / tona

a dokładnie co do frakcji to ja pytam o takie 30-60 - Adamie a Ty na jakich robiłeś?

----------


## danielw

Witam wszystkich!
Zamieszczam poniżej moją propozycję wykonania GWC żwirowego umieszczonego w obrębie garażu. Grunt piaszczysty, woda gruntowa 4m pod poziomem terenu. GWC będzie wykorzystywany w domu o powierzchni użytkowej 140m2, zakładana kubatura wentylowana w granicach 330 m3.
Mam kilka wątpliwości dlatego wszelkie komentarze mile widziane.



PS
-czy wlot i wylot po przekątnych to poprawne rozwiązanie
-czy rura z otworami moglaby byc ułożona wzdłuż krótszej sciany
-czy dno i górna powierzchnia żwirowca jest na odpowiedniej głębokości 
-czy ułożenie styropianu na scianach fundamentowych jest poprawne

PS2

http://www.tsh.com.pl/lublin/jozefow/index.php

-ciekawy link, można obserwowac na bieżąco miedzy innymi moc promieniowania słonecznego i temperaturę na róznych wysokościach takze pod powierzchnią terenu, jak widze tej zimy temperatura na -0,5 m ppt. nie spadla poniżej zera.

----------


## adam_mk

TAK.
Raczej NIE.
TAK.
Raczej TAK.

Bardzo ładny rysunek. Błędów nie widzę.


Pozdrawiam
Adam M.

----------


## kxxx9

Witam,

Mam zaplanowany rekuperator dla 170 m2 powierzchni mieszkalnej z wyjściem do GWC wykonanym z rur fi 200. Wykonawca GWC namawia mnie na wykonanie GWC rehau ze średnicy fi 250 uzasadniając to:
- wieksza powierzchnia rur - dzieki temu ich sprawnosc ma byc wieksza 
- wolniejszym przeplywem powietrza przez GWC = wiekszy czas na wymiane
- mniejsze opory przepływu dla samego rekuperatora

Co o tym sadzicie - czy warto pojść w fi 250 , czy zosać przy standardowym fi 200 ?

pzdr,

----------


## j-j

> Witam,
> 
> Mam zaplanowany rekuperator dla 170 m2 powierzchni mieszkalnej z wyjściem do GWC wykonanym z rur fi 200. Wykonawca GWC namawia mnie na wykonanie GWC rehau ze średnicy fi 250 uzasadniając to:
> - wieksza powierzchnia rur - dzieki temu ich sprawnosc ma byc wieksza 
> - wolniejszym przeplywem powietrza przez GWC = wiekszy czas na wymiane
> - mniejsze opory przepływu dla samego rekuperatora
> 
> Co o tym sadzicie - czy warto pojść w fi 250 , czy zosać przy standardowym fi 200 ?
> 
> pzdr,


1 i 2 się wiążą tylko że, generalnie:
im mniejsza prędkość tym wymiana ciepla może byc jednocześnie przez to również utrudniona. Jednak w takim przypadku tak raczej nie będzie (fi 200 lub fi250) ale czy to aż tak pomoże, hmmm wg mnie nie a kasy pójdzie znacznie więcej.

pzdr

----------


## adam_mk

Zostałbym przy fi 200.
Sprawa kosztów.
Potencjalne zyski byłyby kilkuprocentowe (jak chodzi o sprawność rozwiązania).
Adam M.

----------


## kxxx9

No niby tak,ale ściągnąłem sobie program ze stron Rehau i tak:

1. Parametry wej:
- Strefa III (Warszawa)
- Grunt - glina wilgotna
- Kubatura - 600 m3
- Krotność wymiany pow. 0.5/h
- głębokość ułożenia rur - 2 m

2. Najpierw obliczenia dla sezonu zimowego:

- obliczenie długości rury, aby na wylocie było min 0 st.
Wersja z 200 mm rury - L = 22 m, ale przy przepływie pow. 3,1 m/s
Wersja z 250 mm rury - L = 22 m , przepływ 2 m/s

- obliczenie długości rury aby na wylocie było min 3 st.
Wersja z 200 mm rury - L = 40,5 m, ale przy przepływie pow. 3,1 m/s
Wersja z 250 mm rury - L = 40,5 m, przepływ 2 m/s

Wynika niby że nie ma znaczenia - zastawiające jest jednak że w programie tym nie uwzględnili wpływu szybkości przepływu powietrza na sprawność. 


3. Obliczenia dla sezonu letniego
- obliczenie max temp wylotowej

Wersja z 250 mm rury, L = 40 m,  Max Temp = 13,3 st, przepływ 2 m/s
Wersja z 250 mm rury, L = 50 m,  Max Temp = 12,7 st, przepływ 2 m/s
Wersja z 200 mm rury, L = 40 m,  Max Temp = 13,3 st, ale przy przepływie pow. 3,1 m/s
Wersja z 200 mm rury, L = 50 m,  Max Temp = 12,7 st, ale przy przepływie pow. 3,1 m/s

Podobnie jak powyżej.

Rury 250 mm mają o około 25% większą powierzchnię od na rur 200, więc spodziewałbym się wzrostu o taką wartość sprawności.
Większa powierzchnia, strumień powietrza przepływa znacznie wolniej , to powinno mieć znaczenie dla sprawności urządzenia.

Co sądzicie ?

K.

----------


## Pablo32

Witam

Rozważamy zastosowanie w nowym domu wentylacji mechanicznej nawiewno-wywiewnej. 

Przed dokonaniem ostatecznego wyboru poszukuję pomocy w następującej kwestii: 
Czy ktoś ma wykonaną wentylację mechaniczną nawiewno-wywiewną bez rekuperatora ale z GWC.
Interesuje mnie czy w takim wykonaniu powietrze wprowadzane zimą do domu jest odczuwalnie chłodne, czy też ma „przyzwoitą” temperaturę, a z kolei latem, czy GWC ochładza wprowadzane powietrze w sposób istotnie odczuwalny w przypadku wysokich temperatur zewnętrznych.
Krótko mówiąc, czy do uzyskania odpowiedniego komfortu w zakresie temperatur powietrza wprowadzanego do domu zimą i podczas upałów konieczny jest rekuperator, czy też wystarczy GWC.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## tomzab

Witam,

szacun dla Was za pomysły i wypowiedzi na forum. Rozpoczynam budowę swojego domu, chcę mieć rekuperator z GWC. Cel jaki chcę uzyskac to oszczędność energi do ogrzewania w zimę i schłodzenie powietrza w domu w upały.

Mam wysoko wody gruntowe, ok 1m pod ziemią. Odpada u mnie GWC żwirowy - nie chcę robić nasypu. Na początku byłem zdecydowany na rurowy Rehau, jednak po przeczytaniu wątku zastanawiam się jeszcze nad wodnym 1.

Czy jest na forum jakas osoba, która już taki projekt wykonała i może się podzielić informacją czy to działa, tzn. czy w zimę powietrze przed rekuperatorem, a po wyjściu z wymmiennika ciepła ma temperaturę powyżej 0? Jeśli nie, to przy jak dużych mrozach?
Czy w czasie upałów powietrze nawiewane do domu jest zauważalnie schłodzone?

Z góry dziękuję i obiecuję, że jak się na coś już zdecyduję to dam znać na forum razem z uzasadnieniem.

----------


## Mawram

> Witam wszystkich!
> Zamieszczam poniżej moją propozycję wykonania GWC żwirowego umieszczonego w obrębie garażu...
> Mam kilka wątpliwości dlatego wszelkie komentarze mile widziane.


witam,
ja jestem aktualnie przed podobnym dylematem.
dom bede mial ok. 1,4 powyzej aktualnego poziomu terenu.Bedzie obsypywany dookola najmniej 2-5 m do poziomu parteru czyli ok. 1,2-1,4 m.
po sciagnieciu humusu uzyskuję "olbrzymia" objetosc ( pow. po podlodze ok. 250m2x ok. 1m)  , ktora musze uzupelnic  standardowo piachem +20cm styro itd.
wody gruntowe mam stosunkowo wysoko. ok. 0,8-1 m.zakladalem,ze pod calym domem  rozloze wodny gwc ( bez obawy zaburzenia struktury posadzek) z podzialem na 2-3 petle celem ewentualnej regeneracji. zakladajac jednak,ze  sytuacja przedstawiona powyzej daje mozliwosc rozlozenia warstwy 0,7m zwiru bez zalewania wodami gruntowymi sklaniam sie bardziej  nad GWC żwirowym ( prostszy w eksploatacji , dodatkowo możliwośc nawilżenia złoża  i ew. nawilżenia WM?- temat sporny) oraz  i tak musze wydac kase na zasypanie tej przestrzeni.
na podstawie planu *danielw* pojawiły sie wątpliwości:
-rozlozenie rur zraszajacych wprowadza wode w przestrzen miedzy fundamentami, wymagaloby to zastosowania instalacji p/wodnej (sciany fundamentow) "od wewnątrz" ? -
-czy rozlożenie pionowej izolacji ze styropianu przy scianach fundamentu nie spowoduje powstania " słabszej strefy" na nacisk i mozliwe pekanie podlogi, obnizenia itp.
- czy rury rozprowadzjace powietrze w gwc nie powinny byc umiejscowione na dnie  złoża?
- no i nurtujace większośc pytanie, czy nawet przy bardzo dobrze wykonywanej pracy ubijania ,zageszczania mozna sie spodziewac ponadprzecietnego, nierownomierngo  osadzania wylewek? szczegolnie przy duzym obciazeniu garazu?
pzdr i dzieki za pomoc

----------


## manieq82

właśnie jakość wykonania ma wg. mnie tutaj duże znaczenie - dlatego mając mało czasu swojego i brak zaufania do innych wykonuję GWC poza obrębem domu.
dokładnie wykonany wg. mnie nie sprawi problemu

----------


## Garfield

Witam 
mam pytanie czy frakcja otaczaków moze byc od 20 do 60 mm?
i drugie pytanie czy moze zostac użyty kamień łamany!?  według mnie nie.. ale chciałbym uzyskac u was potwierdzenie... bo według nie których to nie ma różnicy

----------


## adam_mk

Łamany się uklepie, poukłada i z GWC nic nie będzie.
20-60 to dobra frakcja.
Otoczaki mają być.
Adam M.

----------


## krybka20

Witam wszystkich 
 Na początek Panie Adamie dzięki za idee 
Po lekturze postów decyzja podjęta wodne 1
dom 190 metrów hornówek z mg dół podłogowe góra kaloryfery
wszelkie ocieplenia maksymalne (sciany:gazobeton +20 styropianu) strop 35-45 wełny reszta też z zapasem (dla wyjaśnienia ocieplenie jest sponsorowane)
działka 1800 m2 (60m*30m), gwc  będzie ułożone w jednym wykopie woku działki dwoma nitkami (przez całą działkę jest ciągnięta linia elektryczna więc jeden 40 m wykop i tak mam
razem wyjdzie ok 2*110m 
woda w zimie na 60 cm, w lato 100cm 
dom podniesiony
 do gwc wodnego oczywiście rekuperator
rozpoczynam 8 czerwca od kładzenia rurek w gruncie
jakie polecacie rurki?
Pytam bo może pojawiło się coś nowego
pozdrawiam 
dalsze info po kolejnych etapach

----------


## Piczman

Niebieska wodociągowa fi 25, tania i odporna na uszkodzenia!

Nic lepszego ostatnio nie wymyślili   :Wink2:

----------


## ciasteczka

Krybka 20
a jaki chcesz zastosować wymiennik woda/powietrze??? ja też będę robił wodny gwc i zastanawiam się nad wymiennikiem. U mnie będzie 150 mb rurki. część pod domem a część na zewnątrz.
pozdrawiam

----------


## krybka20

szybciutko i w skrócie
Dzięki Piczman ja tez na razie nic lepszego nie znam ale może jeszcze ktoś coś tańszego nowszego wypatrzył
do Ciasteczka
Na forum pojawia się nazwa firmy która coś takiego wykonuje na zamówienie
osobiście chciałem dopiero rozpocząć ten temat gdyż mam dostęp do darmowych chłodnic kombajnowych
jestem ciekaw jak na coś takiego zapatrywał by się Adam-mk
Jutro jadę na gospodarstwo i porobię fotki oraz pomierzę 
Współpracuje też z firmą chłodnicza z Ciechocinka która na nasze potrzeby (Uniwerek Toruński) wykonywała już większe cuda więc ich pewnie pomęczę
jak ustalę jakiś konkret dodam
pozdrawiam i dzięki za zainteresowanie

----------


## ciasteczka

krybka

hm.
a może będzie się można do Ciebie uśmiechnąć aby zrobili coś takiego ciekawego również dla mnie???

 :Wink2:

----------


## ciasteczka

Zastanawiałem się nad zastosowaniem również chłodnicy na kanale dolotowym powietrza, która korzystałaby z pompy ciepła. Mam tu na myśli chłodzenie pasywne. A może i lekkie dogrzewanie zimą???
co myślicie o takim rozwiązaniu???

----------


## HenoK

> Zastanawiałem się nad zastosowaniem również chłodnicy na kanale dolotowym powietrza, która korzystałaby z pompy ciepła. Mam tu na myśli chłodzenie pasywne. A może i lekkie dogrzewanie zimą???
> co myślicie o takim rozwiązaniu???


Ja mam coś takiego w planach. Nagrzewnica/chłodnica glikolowa zamontowana pomiędzy czerpnią i centralą wentylacyjną, podłączona do wymiennika gruntowego dolnego źródła pompy ciepła.
Z dotychczasowych obserwacji wynika, że temperatura dolnego źródła nie spada u mnie poniżej zera. To powinno wystarczyć do wstępnego podgrzania powietrza przed rekuperatorem, aby nie dopuścić do jego zamarznięcie. Moja centrala wentylacyjna ma zabezpieczenie przeciw zamrożeniu polegające na wyłączeniu wentylatora nawiewu. Nie chciałbym, żeby ta funkcja włączała się zbyt często.
Moc pobierana przy tym z dolnego źródła pompy ciepła (nie więcej jak 1kW) jest wielokrotnie mniejsza od mocy chłodniczej pompy ciepła  (nawet do 5kW). 
Dodatkowo oczywiście wymiennik glikolowy latem może chłodzić powietrze i tym samym przyspieszyć regenerację dolnego źródła pompy ciepła. Szkoda tylko, że moja centrala nie ma automatycznego bypassu, który w takiej sytuacji bardzo by się przydał.

----------


## ravbc

> Zastanawiałem się nad zastosowaniem również chłodnicy na kanale dolotowym powietrza, która korzystałaby z pompy ciepła. Mam tu na myśli chłodzenie pasywne. A może i lekkie dogrzewanie zimą???
> co myślicie o takim rozwiązaniu???


Jeśli masz na myśli PC glikolową, to jej dolne źródło można spokojnie potraktować jak taki przerośnięty wodny GWC. Pozostaje jedynie kwestia sterowania - najlepsze (bo najprostsze) co ja wymyśliłem, to zawór trójdrogowy na obiegu glikolu, albo bypass dla tej nagrzewnicy, na kanale powietrznym. Innych rozwiązań połączenia PC z wentylacją bym nie próbował, bo zysk niewielki na wentylacji, za to może być spora strata na COP pompy ciepła.

----------


## ciasteczka

Czyli na obiegu glikolu zakładam sobie taki trójnik i zasila on albo pompę ciepła (zima) albo chłodnicę powietrza (lato) . Regulacja ręczna albo... albo.... Zastanawiam się nad takim rozwiązaniem, ponieważ myślałem nad GWC dla wentylacji mech. Jeśli jednak mam już "przerośnięty GWC" to po co stosować następny???
Może po to by troszkę dogrzać wstępnie to powietrze zimą. Jak myślicie warto robić gwc tylko dla wstępnego podgrzania, czy niekoniecznie.
Mam ostatnią szansę zakopac rury glikolowca pod domem. jak wyleję chudzik będzie po wszystkim. 
Napiszcie jak Wy byścię zrobili. Pompa z odwiertami, więc stabilne DZ długość ok 180 m.

Rozumiem, że to dogrzewanie zima to więcej strat niż zysków. no nie wiem.
pomóżcie

----------


## HenoK

> Mam ostatnią szansę zakopac rury glikolowca pod domem. jak wyleję chudzik będzie po wszystkim.


Taki wymiennik pod domem ma sens wtedy, gdy można go "ładować" latem, po to, żeby "opróznić" go z ciepła zimą. Dodatkowa zaleta polega na tym, że podwyższona temperatura pod budynkiem, to mniejsze straty ciepła do gruntu. Koszt stosunkowo niewielki, ale też cudów po tym się nie spodziewaj.

----------


## ciasteczka

Dzieki za odpowiedź. o to samo pozwoliłem sobie spytac na prv

----------


## ciasteczka

Będzie się ładował latem, gdyż chcę latem chłodzić powietrze w went. mech. czyli ogrzewać grunt pod domem.
a więc zaczynam myśleć jak najlepiej to zrobić aby zakumulować jak najwięcej ciepła.

----------


## ravbc

> Czyli na obiegu glikolu zakładam sobie taki trójnik i zasila on albo pompę ciepła (zima) albo chłodnicę powietrza (lato) . Regulacja ręczna albo... albo....


Trochę kiepski pomysł. Nie zamierzasz grzać latem CWU pompą ciepła? Ja bym się skłaniał ku wpięciu nagrzewnicy na stałe w obieg dolnego źródła. Trzeba tylko pamiętać o zwiększonych oporach układu przy dobieraniu pompy obiegowej dolnego źródła. Dodając do tego bypass (albo na obiegu glikolu, albo wentylacji) lub po prostu sterując odpowiednio pompą obiegową i wentylatorami, uzyskujesz prosty i sprawny układ.



> Zastanawiam się nad takim rozwiązaniem, ponieważ myślałem nad GWC dla wentylacji mech. Jeśli jednak mam już "przerośnięty GWC" to po co stosować następny???
> Może po to by troszkę dogrzać wstępnie to powietrze zimą. Jak myślicie warto robić gwc tylko dla wstępnego podgrzania, czy niekoniecznie.


Warto, ale jeśli miałby to być GWC wodny/glikolowy, to mając dolne źródło PC byłoby lekkim nieporozumieniem układać osobny obieg GWC.



> Mam ostatnią szansę zakopac rury glikolowca pod domem. jak wyleję chudzik będzie po wszystkim. 
> Napiszcie jak Wy byścię zrobili. Pompa z odwiertami, więc stabilne DZ długość ok 180 m.
> Rozumiem, że to dogrzewanie zima to więcej strat niż zysków. no nie wiem.


Dogrzewanie przez nagrzewnicę zasilaną dolnym źródłem PC jest sensowne. Jakiekolwiek inne dogrzewanie (np. wodą kotłową grzaną PC - bo takie pomysły były), ma już raczej mniejszy sens.

----------


## ravbc

> Będzie się ładował latem, gdyż chcę latem chłodzić powietrze w went. mech. czyli ogrzewać grunt pod domem.
> a więc zaczynam myśleć jak najlepiej to zrobić aby zakumulować jak najwięcej ciepła.


Jeśli wentylacja ma być jedynym źródłem ciepła dla tego kolektora, to raczej należy mówić o jego przyspieszonej regeneracji po zimie, niż ładowaniu. Powietrze przenosi zbyt mało energii cieplnej, by jego chłodzenie mogło znacząco wpłynąć na bilans energetyczny kolektora.

----------


## ciasteczka

Dziekuję za wskazówki
Mam jednak pytanie.
DZ pompy będzie chłodziło latem to rozumiem i nie powinno być problemu, a zima czy mroźne powietrze nie ochłodzi zbytnio glikolu??? Wówczas zwiększy się dT DZ i spadnie COP PC. Czy też bypas ma tu coś pomóc.

 Proszę o sprowadzenie mnie na ziemię jeśli się mylę.

----------


## ravbc

> DZ pompy będzie chłodziło latem to rozumiem i nie powinno być problemu, a zima czy mroźne powietrze nie ochłodzi zbytnio glikolu??? Wówczas zwiększy się dT DZ i spadnie COP PC. Czy też bypas ma tu coś pomóc.
> Proszę o sprowadzenie mnie na ziemię jeśli się mylę.


Tak jak napisałem wcześniej:



> Powietrze przenosi zbyt mało energii cieplnej, by jego chłodzenie mogło znacząco wpłynąć na bilans energetyczny kolektora


Oczywiście dotyczy to także sytuacji odwrotnej, czyli grzania powietrza. Zwłaszcza, że im zimniejsze powietrze, tym zawiera mniej wilgoci, więc mniej energii potrzeba do jego podgrzania.

----------


## ciasteczka

Rozumiem i dziekuje za informacje.
Muszę przemyśleć cały temat.
pozdrawiam

----------


## PaczolTM

Witam.
Panowie a co sądzicie o tym wymienniku ??? Czy można go zadoptować do WWC ???

http://allegro.pl/item645695166_skra...owy_2_0kw.html

Przy tej cenie myślę, ze można spokojnie połączyć 2 szt i uzyskać całkiem zwartą i dobrą konstrukcję do wymieny ciepła. Nie znam tylko oporów przepływu, ale juz napisałem o tą informacje do sprzedającego.

----------


## Garfield

mam pytanie czy dno żwirowca musi byc wyściełane goewłókniną? moze agrowloknina wystaczy? jakie są różnicę między tymi produktami? moje pytanie spowodowane jest tym że od dwóch dni poszukuje geowłokniny na terenach legionowa i okolic i nigdzie nie mogę dostać zato Agrowłoknina jest wszędzie! Geowłoknine jeżeli jest to musze kupić w ilości 200 metrów kwadratowych a ja potrzebuje 50! może ktoś ma adresy gdzie w północnej warszawie moge dostać geowłoknine w takiej ilości prosze o priv  :Smile:

----------


## ravbc

Żwirowiec powinien być cały zawinięty w geowłókninę (chyba, że ma być pod posadzką, wtedy ewentualnie można by górę odpuścić). Jeśli wychodzi Ci, że potrzebujesz jej 50m2, to albo robisz GWC w fundamentach, albo ma być on bardzo mały, albo nie policzyłeś materiału na zakładki...
Co do użycia agrowłókniny, to musiałbyś się przyjrzeć z czego i jak jest zrobiona. Generalnie powinna być możliwie drobna i wytrzymała (no i raczej nie biodegradowalna), co w agrowłóknianach AFAIK wcale regułą nie jest.

----------


## Garfield

Żwirowiec jest o wymiarach 4/4 (ma wystarczyc tak naprawdę na 4 godziny pracy wciagu dnia i weekend z wymaganymi przerwami) tak wiec wygląda mi na to ze 50 powinno mi wystarczyć... aż nad to.  dzięki za info.

----------


## ravbc

No mi wyszło, że dla takiego 4x4 to potrzeba minimum 30 metrów włókniny o szerokości ok. 2 metrów (standardowa szerokość agrowłókniny AFAIK - ja miałem geowłókninę o szerokości 6m). Z prostego rachunku wychodzi z tego 60m2, ale upierać się nie będę. Z własnego doświadczenia tylko powiem, że lepiej dać 10m za dużo, niż sztukować.  :wink:

----------


## Garfield

OK ale nie rozwiązuje to mojego problemu gdzie kupić...? i drugie pytanie jaka to geowłoknina powinna być filtracyjna - separacyjna?

----------


## Jareq

> OK ale nie rozwiązuje to mojego problemu gdzie kupić...? i drugie pytanie jaka to geowłoknina powinna być filtracyjna - separacyjna?



Chyba taka może być  :Wink2:   szerokość 2-5m

http://aukcjewp.wp.pl/show_item.php?item=657086757

pozdrawiam

----------


## edde

> OK ale nie rozwiązuje to mojego problemu *gdzie kupić...?* i drugie pytanie jaka to geowłoknina powinna być filtracyjna - separacyjna?


bodajże FOLNET z allegro ma też geowłókninę

----------


## Zukow

Badanie gruntu robił mi geo... coś tam. Akurat na wiosne po roztopach i na dodatek było to dość ddżyta wiosna. Wyszło poziom wód gruntowych na działece od 0,4 do 1 metra. Dlatego podniosłem dom na 1 metr - w razie "ostrej powodzi"  :wink: .

Pytanie odnosnie GWP żwirowego.
Taras będzie podniesiony o 0,9 metra nad pozom gruntu - Myślałem aby pod nim zrobić GWC.

Warstwy od góry:
- jakaś ozdobna płytka betonowa 3cm
- suchy beton - 10 cm
- zagęszczony piasek 20 cm
- styropian 5 cm 
- folia i geowłóknina
- żwirowiec 80 cm 
- geowłóknina
w sumie 1,20cm

raptem wchodzę w grunt na 30 cm

i 2 pytania:
1. Czy żwirowiec mże przylegać bezpośrednio do domu? (może go odseparować 1 metrem zagęszczonego żwiru - minusem jest to, że taras miałby 4 metry szerokości a już bedzie długi na  :cool: 

2. Czy pod żwirowcem zrobić wylewkę? chyba jednak nie

2a. Czy lepiej zrobić rurę zbierającą powietrze do domu wyżej o 20 centymetrów od tej która wprowadza do GWC?

----------


## ciasteczka

moi drodzy mam pytanie czy frakcja żwiru 32-100 do żwirowca będzie dobra???
mam ofertę 39 zł netto za tonę
proszę o pilną informację
mają tez 16-32 
ale wydaje mi się że 32 do 100 powinna być ok
liczę na Was

----------


## ravbc

Mocno zależy jak dokładnie to sieją. Ale z dwojga złego, to lepiej jak będą ciut za duże niż sama drobnica. Bo to 16-32, to pewnie będzie 80% poniżej 20mm, a 20% reszta poniżej 32mm... Bierz te większe.

----------


## robdk

32-100 to bardzo dobra frakcja.
Nietety ale zawsze trzeba jeszcze płukać później samemu, bo niby płukane, ale sporo jeszcze jest piachu.

Obecnie właśnie jestśmy na etapie płukania, a nie mamy bierzącej wody więc robota ręczna w balii na sicie - normalnie robota jak w kamieniołomach a trzeba u mas wypłukać 30t. Już mamy zrobione 25t w ciągu tygodnia pracy. Ja z żoną i czasowa pomoc rodziców z obu stron, a jeszcze sporo zostało heh.

----------


## ravbc

Bieżąca woda i tak się zbytnio nie przydaje. Musi mieć spore ciśnienie, żeby dawało efekty samo "ochlapanie". Najlepsze było by pokręcić w betoniarce pełnej wody i wymieniać wodę z każdą partią, ale to raczej nie realne. Jedyne wyjście to kupić możliwie czyste i mieć nadzieję, że to "ochlapanie" wystarczy  :wink:

----------


## robdk

heh
Dokładnie. Lecz my niby kupiliśmy płukane, a i tak musimy płukać. Ręczna robota, ale naprawdę się opłaca (względem czystości). Tyle, że to Syzyfowa praca. Płukanie po wiaderku na sicie w balii 30t.... brrr już jak myślę to mi cierpnie skóra, ale jeszcze troszkę - zostało z 5-6t.

----------


## ciasteczka

Dzięki za odpowiedzi. Biorę 32-100
pomarudzę im o czystości zobaczymy co da się zrobić 
okazuje sie że cena 54 netto z transportem 
nie jest tak źle
a powiedzcie mi jeszcze jaką geowłókninę wybrać, bo jest ich mnóstwo rodzajów i nie wiem jaka ona powinna być. Moge sobie załatwić wigofil - o dowolnej gramaturze. czy mogę go zastosować? to też rodzaj takiej włókniny
prosze o informacje
dzieki Panowie raz  jeszcze

----------


## robdk

Myśmy kupili coś takiego: GEOWŁÓKNINA GUTTATEX TYP 200G w sklepie internetowym (nie na allegro, gdzie za tą samą chcieli troche więcej, a udało się kupiś taniej z przesyłką niż na allegro bez przesyłki)

----------


## manieq82

podziel się namiarem  :smile:

----------


## robdk

Nie chcę robić reklamy tego sklepu, bo to nielubiana praktyka, ale wklej do googla GEOWŁÓKNINA GUTTATEX TYP 200G i wyskoczy ten sklep na pierwszej stronie, tak gdzieś 8 link. Patrzeć sklep internetowy a nie linki do allegro. Ja brałem wersję 2x50mb czyli 100m2

----------


## Zukow

> Bieżąca woda i tak się zbytnio nie przydaje. Musi mieć spore ciśnienie, żeby dawało efekty samo "ochlapanie". Najlepsze było by pokręcić w betoniarce pełnej wody i wymieniać wodę z każdą partią, ale to raczej nie realne. Jedyne wyjście to kupić możliwie czyste i mieć nadzieję, że to "ochlapanie" wystarczy


..oooo, a mogę wiedzieć dlaczego samo opłukanie nic nie daje?

Czy trochę zanieczyszczeń ma jakiś istotny wpływ na pracę GWC?

naprawdę chciałbym wiedzieć

----------


## ravbc

> ..oooo, a mogę wiedzieć dlaczego samo opłukanie nic nie daje?


No bo spłukuje tylko luźny piasek. Większość "szlamu" i tak na kamieniach zostaje.



> Czy trochę zanieczyszczeń ma jakiś istotny wpływ na pracę GWC?


Poza tym, że ten "szlam" w zależności od składu i stopnia zawilgocenia różne zapachy może wydawać, a gdyby udało mu się opaść na dno GWC, to jego najniższy fragmencik zatka, to specjalnych efektów ubocznych brak.

----------


## Zukow

No tak, coś ostatnio z wyobraźnią u mnie krucho  :wink: 

Pewnie urlop by się przydał.

----------


## edigir

Witam wszystkich Forumowiczów.

Miałbym następujace pytanie:

Mam wybudowany dom w stanie surowym z wentylacją grawitacyjną. Ponieważ dom jest bardzo szczelny (stolarka PCV, styropian na zewnątrz) myślę o zrobieniu GWC z wentylacją nawiewną (centrala wentylacyjna ewentualnie z wężownicą wodną), ale bez rekuperatora.

1. czy taka wentylacja sprawdzi się, a grawitacyjne kanały kominowe odbiorą nadmiar powietrza
2. Czy wystarczy tylko kilka punktów nawiewu a nie w każdym pomieszczeniu
2. czy są takie centrale tylko nawiewne (z filtrem, ze sterowaniem)

----------


## ravbc

> 1. czy taka wentylacja sprawdzi się, a grawitacyjne kanały kominowe odbiorą nadmiar powietrza


Czy się sprawdzi to nam powiesz jak już zrobisz  :wink:  Jest (był?) tu na forum człowiek (no jest ich więcej, ale tego prawie pamiętam), który takie coś ma u siebie zrobione. Nawet kiedyś w Muratorze jego dom opisali. KrzysiekS albo jakoś podobnie mu było.
Oczywiście jak zrobisz w domu nadciśnienie to nadmiar powietrza gdzieś sobie uleci (większość pewnie przez kominy). Nie musisz się obawiać, że Ci dom odleci jak balon  :wink: 



> 2. Czy wystarczy tylko kilka punktów nawiewu a nie w każdym pomieszczeniu


Zależy co chcesz osiągnąć. Nawiewy powinny być co najmniej we wszystkich pomieszczeniach, które chcesz wentylować, a które nie mają wywiewów.



> 2. czy są takie centrale tylko nawiewne (z filtrem, ze sterowaniem)


Punkt 2 już był, a gdzie punkt 3?  :wink: 
Takie "centrale" nazywają się wentylator. Może być i ze sterowaniem.

----------


## ciasteczka

Witajcie
Dziś mój teściu wywiercił mi dziury w rurach do GWC.
Średnica 35 odległości 25 cm
na całej średnicy rury mam 4 rzędy otworów.
Kupiłem Geowłókninę 3,5 zł za m2.
gramatura 200.
na mój wymiennik 6,30x3,8 m zakupiłem 90 m2.
A mam takie pytanie  do Was:
Czy mogę zabezpieczyć GWC od spodu folią budowlaną 
czy to bez sensu i niepotrzebne
napiszcie co jest za a co przeciw

pozdrawiam

----------


## j-j

> Czy mogę zabezpieczyć GWC od spodu folią budowlaną


A po co?

----------


## adam_mk

ciasteczka

Znudziło Ci się i już nie budujesz GWC?  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  
Kamienie Ci zostały i kopcujesz je "na potem"?  :ohmy:   :ohmy:  

WIESZ CO BUDUJESZ?
*Żadnej folii pod GWC!*

Adam M.

----------


## ciasteczka

:oops:  
wiedziałem , że dostanie mi się za to pytanie!!!
oczywiście, że nie będę dawał folii
ale szwagier mnie podpóścił i spytałem...
rury już przygotowane, geowłóknina o gramaturze 200 też juz czeka...
żwir nadjedzie niedługo...
a mam jeszcze pytanie...
chcialbym oddalić czerpnię powietrza od domu o jakieś 6 metrów...
czy rurę mogę położyć ze spadem w kierunku GWC???
myślę , że ewentualne skropliny spływałyby do żwirku...
czy to dobry pomysł...

----------


## adam_mk

Zupełnie dobry i poprawny, tylko te dodatkowe mb rury trzeba kupić...  :cry:  
Adam M.

----------


## ciasteczka

no nie da się ukryć, ale wolę kupić trochę rury niż mieć czerpnię metr od tarasu.
Dzięki za odpowiedzi
pozdrawiam

----------


## Piczman

Wróćmy do "GWC Wodny 1" ,,,

Reku stoi, nagrzewnica wisi, rurki wystają z posadzki od spodu w samym rogu !

Nie chcę nic spieprzyć wiec wklejam fotę, może jakieś pomysły gdzie pompa, zbiornik wyrównawczy i takie tam ?   :Roll:  



Z tyłu za rekuperatorem jest sporo miejsca, tak z 30 cm ,,, Można by było tam schować te klocki!?

Z góry dzięki za pomoc   :big grin:

----------


## adam_mk

Na centrali wentylacyjno-rekuperacyjnej masz miejsce na plastikowy, przeźroczysty (mleczny a nie szklanie przeźroczysty) baniak robiący za naczynie wzbiorcze.
Byłby ponad obwodem (najwyższy punkt) i widać by było ile jest zapasu cieczy.
Pompa  - raczej na dolnym przyłączu i niech pcha w tą nagrzewnicę a ciągnie z ziemi. Odpowietrznik na górnym przyłączu, zaraz przy nagrzewnicy.
Miejsca na potrzebną "fabrykę" widzę tam dość sporo...

Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## Piczman

Ok, czyli tak jak planowałem, z tym że nie wiem z czego ten zbiornik i jaka pojemność?
Mam takie baniaczki po chemii, półprzezroczysty biały plastik i różnej pojemności, nadały by się?
Rury jest 90 mb  fi 25 i ta nagrzewnica !
Wszystko poza tym mam,  chciałbym w tym tygodniu już załączyć i zrobić pierwsze próby   :big grin:

----------


## adam_mk

Weź największy, jaki się zmieści na tej skrzynce.
Po co masz poprawiać tę robotę?  :Roll:  

Termiczne ruchy tej cieczy (w sensie rozszerzania) wielkie nie będą, bo i rozpiętość temperatur niewielka. Tak od -20 do +10, raptem z 30stC i to dla niezbyt szokujących objętości.
Do tego...
W układzie samokompensującym się...
Rozszerza/kurczy się w nagrzewnicy właśnie wtedy gdy kurczy/rozszerza się w glebie...
Tam dużych ruchów poziomu się nie spodziewaj.
Każde naczynie się sprawdzi.
Szczelnie dołączone, coby nie ciekło z połączeń...  :Lol:  
Adam M.

----------


## Piczman

Dobra, właśnie przed godziną podłączyliśmy wszystko, wygląda to tak :





Póki co to nie wiem jakie są efekty, jutro wieczorem spróbuje coś pomierzyć , na tą chwilę zalane glikolem i chodzi   :Wink2: 
Naczynie zastosowałem standardowe o poj. 10 L i przerobiłem żeby widać było poziom płynu ,,,

PS. Pierwszy   :Lol:

----------


## adam_mk

Widzę trochę miedzi "na wierzchu".
Jak się poci i są skropliny - znaczy, że działa.

Termometr jaki by tam przytknąć czy wcisnąć...  :Roll:  
Co za oknem - to się czuje...

Gratulacje!

Adam M.

----------


## krybka20

WItam po przerwie
Rury do gwc wodnego zakopane
Jak planowano dwa odcinki po 125 m
Wyjście w garażu na jego tylnej ścianie
Jak wspominałem dom z piętrowym poddaszem 190 m2
Dwa dni pracy spycharko-koparki
brodzenie po pas w wodzie
obsypujące się ściany wykopów
dwa przerwane dreny
uszkodzony kabel energetyczny 
no i pięknie rozorana działka
i cała masa innych atrakcji
przyznam że dawno sie tak nie narobiłem
przewody idą w dwu rowach o szerokości ok 1 m na początku wzdłuż domu a potem esowato po działce(całkowicie zanurzone w wodzie na ok 1,2 - 1,5 m ale w wielu miejscach będe podnosił poziom gruntu dom jest posadowiony dość wysoko) 
zastanawiam się czy połączyć je w szereg czy równolegle?
czy może zachować je jako niezależne obwody (można by tylko wykorzystywać jeden obwód a drugi się regeneruje?)
W najbliższym czasie postaram się zająć wymiennikiem i podesłać fotki
Na razie łączenie pracy i budowy nie zostawia mi wiele czasu
pzdr

----------


## Piczman

*krybka20* dobra robota, myślałem że tylko ja się z tym tak p......   :Evil:  ale skoro wodny 1 to wiadomo że woda i obsypująca się ziemia ,,,
Ważne że się udało !

A wracając do mojego GWC to nie mogę odpowietrzyć   :sad:  
Męczyłem się wczoraj 3 godziny, przez pierwsze 2 powietrze uchodziło pompą a potem już cisza, niestety dalej nie przepchnie ,,,

Jakiś pomysł ?

----------


## ravbc

> A wracając do mojego GWC to nie mogę odpowietrzyć   
> Męczyłem się wczoraj 3 godziny, przez pierwsze 2 powietrze uchodziło pompą a potem już cisza, niestety dalej nie przepchnie ,,,
> 
> Jakiś pomysł ?


Większa pompa. A konkretniej to mocniejsza, o większej wysokości podnoszenia. W zależności od przekroju rury może być potrzebna nawet ze 3 razy mocniejsza niż ta docelowa, która po odpowietrzeniu spokojnie sobie poradzi.

----------


## Piczman

Moja ma 6m podnoszenia !!!

----------


## adam_mk

Znaczy - nie płynie....

Chyba trzeba zbudować osobny układ z naprawdę większą pompką.
Jak rozumiem - w gruncie są poduchy powietrza w esach pionowych ułożonej rury.
Robią za "sprężynę" której TA pompka pokonać nie umie...
Ale...
To tylko RAZ JEDYNY trzeba wykonać.
Jakie coś Karcherowate w obwód włączyć?
Zassać z jakiego wiadra i popchać w te rury?
Zabawa i kawałek jednorazowo wykonanej fabryki...  :Roll:  
Ale chyba trzeba...

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

krybka20

Udało Ci się zrobić tak z 2 x 125 x (nawet)40(W) zasilanie.
To około 10kW.
TAKIEJ nagrzewnicy raczej nie zastosujesz  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Łącz równolegle.
Myślę, że MASZ TO do pracy ciągłej w najtrudniejszych warunkach.

Adam M.

----------


## Piczman

Myślałem o 2 rozwiązaniach:

1. Odwrócić pompę , może  uda się jak w drugą strunę popcha ( to jest 2 minuty roboty), wtedy MUSI zrobić większe ciśnienie w wężownicy i wypcha to powietrze!

2. Wstawić zawór przed naczyniem przelewowym i zamknąć 

bo ,,,, zauważyłem że woda zamiast wracać do wężownicy  leci w górę do naczynia i napełnia Go, a jak wiadomo woda jest "leniwa" !

----------


## ravbc

Piczman, to jak Ty masz tą pompę zamontowaną? Do odpowietrzenia, to ona musi pchać w tą wężownicę, skoro masz układ otwarty. Inaczej nigdy nie wytworzysz tam odpowiedniego ciśnienia, żeby to powietrze wypchnąć.

----------


## Piczman

> Pompa  - raczej na dolnym przyłączu i niech pcha w tą nagrzewnicę a ciągnie z ziemi.


Tak mam zrobione   :Roll:

----------


## ravbc

> Napisał adam_mk
> 
> Pompa  - raczej na dolnym przyłączu i niech pcha w tą nagrzewnicę a ciągnie z ziemi.
> 
> 
> Tak mam zrobione


Ale przynajmniej do odpowietrzenia, to jest raczej słaby układ...

----------


## Piczman

Dzisiaj przełożę pompę, jak i to nie pomoże to na jutro załatwiłem mocniejszą !

----------


## m-mormon

Ja również rozpocząłem prace nad wodnym1. Wykop głębokości ok. 1,5m spirale oddalone od siebie o metr. Długość 100m. W wykopie ułożone równolegle 2 rury fi25 po obu stronach wykopu (ok 60cm). Jakie przejście zastosować w pomieszczeniu? Czy z dwóch rur fi25 przechodzę w jedną fi32 cz fi40 ?

----------


## panda

Wcisnę i ja swoje 5 groszy  :smile: 



W takim rekuperatorze w którym miejscu i jak powinno być zrobione odprowadzenie skroplin? Bo rurka już u dołu czeka tylko nie ma gdzie jej podpiąć

----------


## HenoK

> W takim rekuperatorze w którym miejscu i jak powinno być zrobione odprowadzenie skroplin? Bo rurka już u dołu czeka tylko nie ma gdzie jej podpiąć


Co na to producent ? Czy to jakaś warsztatowa produkcja ?

----------


## pepe__75

Witam,
Dotarłem na to forum szukając odpowiedzi na nurtujące mnie pytanie jednak wertując forum jej nie znalazłem. Może za słabo szukałem. W każdym razie proszę o pomoc. "Fachowcy" zrobli mi rurowy GWC w sposób pokazany na szkicu nr 1 z rur o średnicy 200 mm. Skropliny miały odpływać do studni chłonnej. Niestety kiedy poziom wód gruntowych się podniósł woda wpłynęła mi poprzez odpływ skroplin i zalała rury, które są pod wodą już kilka miesięcy. Czerpnia została odcięta. Szukam więc rozwiązania tego problemu. Dylematem przed jakim stanąłem jest ilość skroplin jaka może wykroplić sie podczas używania czerpni. Wiem, że jest to uzależnione m. in. od wilgotności powietrza, różnicy temperatur ale interesuje mnie rząd wielkości wody z jaką muszę się uporać. W związku z tym nasuwają mi się 3 koncepcje:
1. bez odpływu skroplin (szkic nr 2)
Gdzieś w necie wyczytałem, że ilość skroplin jest tak mała, że powietrze przepływające przez rurę jest w stanie ją osuszyć. Conajwyżej raz na parę tygodni wypompować niewielkie ilości wody. Trochę nie chce mi się w to wierzyć.
2. z dużą szczelną studzienką (szkic nr 3)
W tej koncepcji skropliny odpływałyby poprzez trójnik i redukcję do szczelnej studzienki wykonanaej z rury 315 długość ok. 0,5 m i od spodu zatkanej korkiem. Skropliny wypompompowywane byłyby pompą zanurzeniową sterowaną wyłacznikiem pływakowym. Moim zdaniem koncepcja najlepsza jednak bardzo droga. Redukcja, rura, korek to koszt ok. 550zł + pompa 150zł 
3. z wąską szczelną studzienką (szkic nr 4)
Studzienka wykonana z rury 200 z korkiem na dnie. Skropliny wypompowywane byłyby pompą zanurzeniową każdorazowo wkładaną od góry, bo w tak wąskiej rurze nie będzieprawidłowo działał wyłącznik pływakowy. To rozwiązanie wymaga ciągłej kontroli poziomu wody w studzience (nie wiem czy raz na dobę, raz na tydzień a może raz na miesiąc). A może jakaś malutka pompka (ale o wysokości podnoszenia min. 4 m) z malutkim wyłącznikiem najlepiej na 230V - czy jest taka???
Proszę Was o pomoc, o Wasze opinie, może jakieś inne rozwiązania.
P.S. mam nadzieję, że udało mi się wkleić zdjęcie i jest oono czytelne. W razie czego można je obejrzeć pod adresem:
http://www.hot.jpg.pl/zdjecie/94205/..._skroplin.html

----------


## panda

> Napisał panda
> 
> W takim rekuperatorze w którym miejscu i jak powinno być zrobione odprowadzenie skroplin? Bo rurka już u dołu czeka tylko nie ma gdzie jej podpiąć
> 
> 
> Co na to producent ? Czy to jakaś warsztatowa produkcja ?


Produkcja warsztatowa, jednostkowa. Producent ma chyba mnie dość  :smile:

----------


## Piczman

Piszę bo jestem po 3 próbie odpowietrzenia mojego gwc ,,,

Właśnie podjąłem decyzję, robię układ zamknięty !!!
Wam też radzę, straciłem kilka dni i ok. 200 zł i zrozumiałem problem odpowietrzenia, podłogówka przy tym to pikuś   :Evil:  
Jeśli jednak ktoś uprze się na układ otwarty to moja rada :
Zawór przed naczyniem przelewowy! Trzeba stworzyć chwilowy układ zamknięty aby szybko i sprawnie odpowietrzyć układ !
Dodatkowo zaworek do dobijania płynu ,,, Czym? To już kwestia pomysłu i dostępności !

Skoro koszty są podobne to po co sobie komplikować Życie ?   :Evil: 

W przyszłym tygodniu zaczynam od nowa   :sad:  ale zrobię to p ... GWC    :Wink2:

----------


## macst

Wszyscy się chwalą to i ja się dołączę.  :smile: 
W ziemi na głębokości około 1.5 metra zostało ułożone 200 metrów niebieskiej rury fi25.
Oczywiście nie obyło się bez przygód. Z powodu znacznego nasączenia ziemi wodą ściany wykopu obsypywały się dość dynamicznie. Z tego powodu nastąpiło w pewnym momencie przygniecenie i złamanie rury... Sklep, złączka i dalej już bez niespodzianek.
Wczoraj w końcu dostałem pompkę do kontroli szczelności. Około 16 napełniłem rurę wodą i nabiłem do 3 bar. Odczytu dokonałem dzisiaj około 8 rano. Wynik 2.9 bar. Czy mam się martwić tym ubytkiem?

*Piczman* serdeczne dzięki za udzielną pomoc. Trzymam kciuki za Twój GWC. Przecierasz szlaki dla takich jak ja.  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

macst

----------


## HenoK

> Wczoraj w końcu dostałem pompkę do kontroli szczelności. Około 16 napełniłem rurę wodą i nabiłem do 3 bar. Odczytu dokonałem dzisiaj około 8 rano. Wynik 2.9 bar. Czy mam się martwić tym ubytkiem?


Ja bym zostawił to pod ciśnieniem na jeszcze jedną dobę. Taki spadek ciśnienia może być kwestią zmiany temperatury wody w wymienniku.

----------


## HenoK

> Witam,
> Dotarłem na to forum szukając odpowiedzi na nurtujące mnie pytanie jednak wertując forum jej nie znalazłem. Może za słabo szukałem. W każdym razie proszę o pomoc. "Fachowcy" zrobli mi rurowy GWC w sposób pokazany na szkicu nr 1 z rur o średnicy 200 mm. Skropliny miały odpływać do studni chłonnej. Niestety kiedy poziom wód gruntowych się podniósł woda wpłynęła mi poprzez odpływ skroplin i zalała rury, które są pod wodą już kilka miesięcy. Czerpnia została odcięta. Szukam więc rozwiązania tego problemu. Dylematem przed jakim stanąłem jest ilość skroplin jaka może wykroplić sie podczas używania czerpni. Wiem, że jest to uzależnione m. in. od wilgotności powietrza, różnicy temperatur ale interesuje mnie rząd wielkości wody z jaką muszę się uporać. W związku z tym nasuwają mi się 3 koncepcje:
> 1. bez odpływu skroplin (szkic nr 2)
> Gdzieś w necie wyczytałem, że ilość skroplin jest tak mała, że powietrze przepływające przez rurę jest w stanie ją osuszyć. Conajwyżej raz na parę tygodni wypompować niewielkie ilości wody. Trochę nie chce mi się w to wierzyć.
> 2. z dużą szczelną studzienką (szkic nr 3)
> W tej koncepcji skropliny odpływałyby poprzez trójnik i redukcję do szczelnej studzienki wykonanaej z rury 315 długość ok. 0,5 m i od spodu zatkanej korkiem. Skropliny wypompompowywane byłyby pompą zanurzeniową sterowaną wyłacznikiem pływakowym. Moim zdaniem koncepcja najlepsza jednak bardzo droga. Redukcja, rura, korek to koszt ok. 550zł + pompa 150zł 
> 3. z wąską szczelną studzienką (szkic nr 4)
> Studzienka wykonana z rury 200 z korkiem na dnie. Skropliny wypompowywane byłyby pompą zanurzeniową każdorazowo wkładaną od góry, bo w tak wąskiej rurze nie będzieprawidłowo działał wyłącznik pływakowy. To rozwiązanie wymaga ciągłej kontroli poziomu wody w studzience (nie wiem czy raz na dobę, raz na tydzień a może raz na miesiąc). A może jakaś malutka pompka (ale o wysokości podnoszenia min. 4 m) z malutkim wyłącznikiem najlepiej na 230V - czy jest taka???
> Proszę Was o pomoc, o Wasze opinie, może jakieś inne rozwiązania.
> ...


Jeżeli tylko rury GWC są szczelnie połączone to ilość skroplin nie powinna być duża.
IMHO wystarczy rozwiązanie ze szkicu nr 5.
Do tego np. taka pompka : http://www.allegro.pl/item678561917_...w_85m_hit.html
Przydałby się jeszcze jakiś wskaźnik napełnienia np. pusta butelka PET + pionowy pręt ze wskaźnikiem na końcu wyprowadzony ponad daszek czerpni - proste i skuteczne (żeby sprawdzić poziom wody w odstojniku nie musisz nawet wychodzić z domu  :wink:  ).

----------


## Piczman

Udało się ,,, Odpowietrzyłem i działa ,,, W układzie otwartym ,,, chyba nie będe przerabiał ,,,   :oops:  

A oto dowód :



Poci się a w środku jest tylko 19 stopni ! 

A tu termometry(niezbyt dokładne) pokazują temperaturę glikolu przed i za nagrzewnicą, reku chodzi na max a na zewnątrz upał :



No , to szlak przetarty ?   :Wink2:

----------


## ciasteczka

Witajcie
mój żwirowiec gotowy. Kupiłem kamienie frakcji 16-32 bo większe nie były atestowane i były bardzoooooo zasyfione. Frakcja , którą wybrałem była bardzo czysta. jestem super zadowolony. Rury opakowane szczelnie siatką, zakopane i zasypane. Przykryte geowłókniną i folią. Zostal jeszcze styropian i dalej do roboty. Narazie folia zabezpieczona starą włókniną i murujemy ściany.
życzę wszystkim powodzenia. 
Proszę jeszcze o podpowiedź ile czerpnia powinna wystawać nad ziemię.
pozdrawiam

----------


## manieq82

jakiej siatki uzyłeś do okręcenia rur?

----------


## adam_mk

Piczman
Tak liczyłem, ze w końcu się uda...
Mnie wychodził z szacunków układ otwarty jako prostszy i działający tu zawsze.
Gratulacje.
Pewnym zaskoczeniem była Twoja relacja.
Jak przepchałeś te poduchy powietrzne?
Chwilowe zamknięcie układu?

Ładnie się poci.
Mógłbyś podstawić jakie wiaderko na jaka dobę?
Diabelnie ciekawi mnie ile się w dobę nazbiera u Ciebie tej wody.
Przełożona wprost na ciepło parowania (z litrów) obrazuje jakie moce tam biegają.
Moc pompki masz na tabliczce.
(ten COP układu)

Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## himlaje

Ja też się ostro przymierzam do GWC wodnego1. Narazie będe kopał działke i wkładal rure. Na początku czytałem i widzialem zdjęcia by rury ukladać spiralnie, tak że rury się krzyżuja i bezposrednio sasiadują. Jednoczesnie czytałem że by taka rurka osiągała największa wydajnośc to odległośc między rurkami powinna byc min 1 m. ja u siebie chce zrobić taki wykop



i zbliżenie na początek ukladu


Łącznie będę miał zakopane ok 150m rurki, czyli 2 obwody po ok 75 m. Czy taki sposób rozłozenia rur nie jest lepszy od spiralnego? Rurki będą rozlozone w wykopie szerokości ok 1m przy skrajnych krawedziach. 

Na początek mam pytanie czy wydajność z takiej długości rury wystarczy na dom łącznej powierzchni ok 200m2? Jaka rure zastosowac, czy zwykła PE o jak najcieńszej ściance wystarczy? Wydaje mi się że na poczatku wątku czytałem (a było to kilka miesięcy temu, więc moge cos pomylić  :Confused:  ) że optymalnie jest fi 32mm a teraz czytam że najczęsciej stosujecie 25mm
Pozdrawiam

----------


## adam_mk

Po kolei i jeszcze raz...
Kwestia mocy...
LATEM jest trudniej.
NAJPIERW trzeba przekroczyć punkt rosy, wykroplić wodę zawartą w powietrzu schładzanym (odebrać jej ciepło parowania/kondensacji) a POTEM je chłodzić aby trochę obniżyć temperaturę dobrze termoizolawanych wnętrz.
Z obliczeń wymiennika lamelowego wynika, ze nośnika o temperaturze około 7stC zastosowanego (glikol czy woda) powinno być około 7l/min dla przeniesienia tego strumienia ciepła.
To jest rura fi 32.
Ale...
Dwie równolegle fi 25 to też fi 32.
W układzie równoległym prędkość przepływu jest mniejsza a to znaczy mniejsze opory/pompa/moc wepchnięta w układ...

Do "zabawki" jest jedna rura fi32.
Do gleby dwie równolegle po fi25.
Po drodze trzeba jaką "fabrykę" dać, coby to łączyła...

Adam M.

----------


## himlaje

Nad ta fabryka to będe sie tym zajmował później. Narazie mnie to przeraża i podziwiam *Piczmana* że tak to wszytsko sprawnie zrobił i działa. Jak się w to wgłebie to może i przetrawie  :ohmy:  
W takim razie robie zdecydowanie 2x fi 25 a potem połacze to z fi 32 i w ten sposob wpuszcze do domu na poddasze.
Z tym wyliczenie mocy to chyba nie kumam, ale to może kwestia pory i bolącej głowy...  :sad:

----------


## adam_mk

Zakumasz jak zapłacisz za odparowanie wiadra wody dziennie!
Tyle skroplin się zbiera zwykle.
WTEDY dopiero poznasz co to bolący łeb!  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Adam M.

----------


## mxxxx

> Proszę jeszcze o podpowiedź ile czerpnia powinna wystawać nad ziemię


tydzień temu szukałem na ten temat odpowiedzi i w jakiejś francuskiej książce znalazłem że 1m

----------


## adam_mk

Ponad zaspami
Ponad piaskiem miotanym wiatrem (i śmieciami)
Poza zasięgiem "niepotrzebnej" kanapki jakiego trzylatka....

Od 1,5m w górę...
Ale i 1m też może być. Będzie działać. (tylko ta kanapka...)

Adam M.

----------


## Piczman

> Jak przepchałeś te poduchy powietrzne?
> Chwilowe zamknięcie układu?


Nie miałem możliwości zamknąć więc mordowałem sie ze spryskiwaczem, na końcu wężyka nakrętka 3/4 cala, pożyczyłem od znajomego który tym napełnia solary!
Pompa pracowała a ja robiłem ciśnienie pompując, z naczynia przelewowego wężem wracał nadmiar do wiadra. Stamtąd z powrotem do pompki i tak w kółko!
Wystarczyło żebym miał zawór przed naczyniem i wszystko by się samo zrobiło ale się uparłem i nie chciałem czekać tydzień na hydraulika!
Przepchałem w ten sposób cały zład aż wygoniło powietrze i pompa zaczęła chwilami łapać. Kilka dni po 4 godziny i efekt jak widać. Mimo to cały czas powietrze powoli jeszcze uchodzi ale obieg jest!
Pompa na pierwszym biegu daje radę!




> Ładnie się poci.
> Mógłbyś podstawić jakie wiaderko na jaka dobę?


Niby się poci ale kapać to nie bardzo, możne dlatego że chłodno w kotłowni? Czy to nie ma znaczenia?
Z nagrzewnicy nic nie leci, zastanawiam się czy nie powinienem zrobić otworu od spodu z jakimś syfonem bo może zbiera się wszystko w środku a jest na tyle szczelna że trzyma ?

----------


## adam_mk

Rurka to rurka. powierzchnię ma najmniejszą, jaką może mieć, ale lamele to rozwinięcie powierzchni!
Jeżeli rurka się poci (tak ma być!!!) to lamele MUSZĄ.
No, i gdzieś ta woda się zbiera.
Wychodzi na to, że potrzebna tam jaka dziura.
Od dołu.
Tylko, że jak ją zrobisz - to się poleje (wkrętarka? - bo nie pokopie).
Adam M.

----------


## Piczman

Ok, dzisiaj zrobie jakąś dziurkę na środku i lekko wyprofiluje żeby była w najniższym punkcie, a tymczasem zostawiłem wczoraj na całą noc włączoną maszynerię i jak przyjechałem rano to lało się jak z kaczki :

  :big tongue:  

Teraz załączyłem reku na 75 % mocy i wstawiłem obejście ( By-pass czy jak to się mówi ) , gwc też chodzi, wiadro podstawione   :Wink2:   i jutro rano sprawdzę jak się ma sytuacja!



Pozdr.

----------


## adam_mk

Leje się jak z cebra!
Znaczy - DZIAŁA!!!  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

To teraz wyobraź sobie *ile kosztuje ponowne odparowanie* tego - co się tu leje...
TO JEST TWÓJ ZYSK!!!  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Gratulacje!
Adam M.

Rozumiem, że WIESZ, że teraz czeka Cię optymalizacja tego, co zbudowałeś?
Bo widzisz...
Tak naprawdę, to wyraźnie widać, że MOŻE działać.
Tylko , ze powinno działać na strugę powietrza WEWNĄTRZ rury wpiętej do wentylacji... Maksymalnie sprawnie TAM.
Jak leje się też "po drodze" - to masz straty! 
W tym przypadku - chłodu!
Czyli - termoizolować!
Wszystko co widać!
Do tego - czymś, co się wody nie boi! (wata odpada!!!  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  )
Adam M.

----------


## Piczman

Zastanawiam się czy zwykła otulina wystarczy ,,, Zrobię próbę, jeśli nie to kupie te czarne do salarów!

PS. To co Adam, kiedy flachę pijemy ?   :Lol:

----------


## ravbc

> Zastanawiam się czy zwykła otulina wystarczy ,,, Zrobię próbę, jeśli nie to kupie te czarne do salarów!


"Te czarne" mają jedną wadę - muszą być dokładnie sklejone, inaczej para, która tam wejdzie, skropli się i tam już zostanie. Oczywiście zwykłych (szarych) otulin też to dotyczy, ale że one nie są tak wodoszczelne i nikt ich nie klei, to ewentualne skropliny mają jak uciec - przy okazji generując starty wydajności układu  :wink: .
Generalnie IMHO lepiej (taniej) nałożyć więcej tej szarej, zamiast tej czarnej, no i mimo wszystko możliwie dobrze to uszczelnić.

----------


## pigeon

Piczman - gratuluje

ja mam na razie dwie niebieskie rurki wystajace w kotlowni (dwie rownolegle petle fi 25 po 150m)

czy mozesz w ramach pomocy - narysowac schemat tego twojego ukladu?

(bo jak czytam o tym odpowietrzaniu)

----------


## mxxxx

ta zwykła szara otulina z pianki jest całkiem mocno wodoodporna, u mnie jak puściła złączka w rozdzielaczu podłogówki to woda wypłynęła dopiero metr dalej tam gdzie się pianka skończyła

woda po prostu płynęła sobie między rurką a otuliną, i tak mocno mnie to zmyliło że przez pierwsze 15 min chciałem kuć beton w poszukiwaniu rozerwanej rurki zanim zorientowałem się że to płynie od rozdzielacza

----------


## ravbc

No może źle się wyraziłem. Wodoodporna to ta szara jest, ale paroprzepuszczalna także i to w obie strony. Dlatego nie stosuje się jej normalnie w instalacjach chłodniczych.

----------


## Piczman

Z tą pianką to się jeszcze pomyśli, póki co testuje i mam na to 2 miesiące. Dziękuje wszystkim za miłe słowa i pomoc   :big grin:  

Wklejam jakiś rysunek, nie wiem czy to schemat czy juz przekrój ale może komuś się przyda , ja mam dokładnie tak zrobione :



Pozdr.

----------


## pigeon

rozumiem ten zawor - przez naczyniem wyrownawczym pozwala za "zamkniecie" systemu?

i tu mam taki maly problem logiczny
obieg napelniony glikolem - 
zamykamy zawor i 
wlaczmay pompe
glikol sie przemeiszcza w wszelkie powietrze uchodzi odpowietrzaczem

to jak sie uzupelnia ta objetosc powietrza co uszla? (przepraszam moze to trywialne)

----------


## adam_mk

Faktycznie.
Trywialne.
Zdolność do sprężania gazów jest inna jak cieczy, choć i to i to płyn.

Zabawa tym zaworem - aż "załapie".
Potem zostaje otwarty.
Adam M.

----------


## Piczman

Znalazłem sposób żeby nie kapało na boki tylko do wiadra   :Lol:  


Jak widać trochę już jest, ostateczny wynik jutro rano   :Wink2:  

*pigeon* miejsce tego powietrza zastąpi glikol, ten sam który tam tłoczysz !
W momencie kiedy zamykasz zawór robi się ciśnienie i to ciśnienie sprawia że wszystko da się odpowietrzyć. Ja tego zaworu nie mam i męczyłem się kilka dni, ale robiłem to dla Was chłopaki   :cool:

----------


## adam_mk

:Lol:  
Fajną destylatkę produkujesz!

Akumulator w twoim autku nigdy narzekał nie będzie na to, że pić mu się chce...
 :Lol:  
Adam M.

----------


## Piczman

Znaczy że do żelazka tez się nada ?   :big grin:  

Ostateczny wynik to *3 L* przez 24 godziny ! Nie wiem czy to dobrze czy tak sobie !? Możliwe też że nie wszystko trafiło do wiadra ale to tak mniej więcej 3-4 L się poleje przez dobę !

----------


## adam_mk

Kombinując wydajnością układu (prędkością wentylatorów) możesz tak ustawić system, aby wody było maksymalnie dużo.
Wtedy też powietrze opuszczające ten GWC będzie najzimniejsze.
To bilans wydajności GWC, sprawności przekazywania ciepła do/z lamel i czasu trwania wymiany.
Trzeba by znaleźć "stałą aparaturową"
Taką wielkość nastawy wentylatora, która daje optymalny efekt.

Termometr tam jaki masz?
Ile jest po GWC?


Do żelazka jak znalazł!   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Adam M.

Może się przyda...  :Roll:  


A.M.

----------


## perm

Zastanawiam się nad GWC rurowym pod domem (dom na płycie fundamentowej). Wiem że są za i przeciw ale po przeanalizowaniu wszystkiego już się prawie zdecydowałem. Jedyny problem mam ze średnicą rur. Rekuperator ma wejście fi 200. Wymyśliłem sobie by GWC był bardziej wydajny to zrobię go z rur o fi 75. Coś jak układ Tichelmanna tyle że ja ułożę rury wg innego wzoru, stosując się do zasady że wszystkie rury maja mieć taką samą lub podobną długość, taką samą lub podobną ilość zakrętów o jak najmniejszym kącie. Problem w tym że na stronach gdzie można informację o GWC rurowym uzyskać zmniejszanie średnicy rur w układzie Tichelmanna uważa się za poważny błąd! Rozumiem że wzrośnie opór przepływu powietrza ale jeżeli zrekompensuję to większą ilością mniejszych rurek to co? Wydajność takiego układu napewno będzie wyższa niz pojedyńczej rury tylko czy to aby napewno będzie działać? Ile takich rurek fi 75 musiałbym zastosować w stosunku do fi 200 by zrównoważyć większy opór? Długość rurek 75 to ok 9 m każda. Pobieżne wyliczenia daja 5 razy większą powierzchnię rurek 75 w stosunku do jednej 200 (około 9 rurek) przy tej samej powierzchni przekroju. Czy to znaczy że opory tez będą mniej więcej 5 razy większe? Jeżeli tak to mój pomysł jest do bani   :cry:  . Jak to można rozwiązać (i czy wogóle)?

----------


## adam_mk

Olej problem termiczny na ten moment.
Zabierz się za prawo przepływów.
Zauważ, że wolniejszy przepływ to mniejsze opory na danym odcinku/elemencie.

Tak zbilansujesz wydajność układu z mocą napędu.

POTEM policz jakie objętości gruntu obejmie ten układ i z jakiej jego kubatury chcesz "ssać" ciepełko/chłód.

Permanentnie wszystkim myli się powierzchnia wymiany z kubaturą gruntu nią objętą!!!
Powierzchnia jest ważna, ale bez cudów!
Jak przy pomocy 5 arów szarpiesz z wiaderka gruntu - to jak długo da Ci te 5kW mocy?
Da przez 10 sekund?

Adam M.

----------


## perm

> Olej problem termiczny na ten moment.
> Zabierz się za prawo przepływów.
> Zauważ, że wolniejszy przepływ to mniejsze opory na danym odcinku/elemencie.
> 
> Tak zbilansujesz wydajność układu z mocą napędu.
> 
> POTEM policz jakie objętości gruntu obejmie ten układ i z jakiej jego kubatury chcesz "ssać" ciepełko/chłód.
> 
> Permanentnie wszystkim myli się powierzchnia wymiany z kubaturą gruntu nią objętą!!!
> ...


Dlatego chcę tą grubą rurę "rozłożyć" na większej powierzchni. Rury będą rozłożone na szerokosci 14 m. Długość pojedynczej rurki ze wszystkimi zakrętami to ok 9 m. Może być problem z jednakową długością wszystkich rur i odpowiednimi odległościami, ale najwyżej obniży to trochę sprawność całego układu. Jeżeli te 10 rurek zastąpi tą jedną większą i układ będzie działał to ok, ale jeżeli opory będą za duże to zwiększyć ilość rurek raczej będzie ciężko. "Prawo przepływów" jest dla mnie mało mówiącym hasłem niestety, nie znam się na tym kompletnie  :sad:  .

----------


## perm

Korzystając z tego tutaj kalkulatora: http://skowronski.com.pl/php/kop2.ph...K=0.1&D=75&L=9 policzyłem to wszystko mniej więcej tak:

- rura fi 200 
- przepływ 180 m3/h
- długość 9 m
- opór całości  -  0,111 dH (nie wiem nietety co to za jednostka)
- prędkość przepływu 1,592 m/s

rozkładając to na 10 rurek fi 75, dla każdej;
- rura fi 75
- przepływ 18 m3/h
- dł 9 m
- opór - 0,219 dH
- prędkość przepływu 1,132 m/s

wypada opór dwa razy większy.

dajmy 13 rurek

- przepływ 14 m3/h
- opór - 0,106dH
- prędkość przepływu - 0,88 m/s

i tu już opór jest nawet mniejszy. Prędkość też więc lepiej się nagrzeje/oziębi. 13 rurek na 14 metrach zmieszczę, może być trudno o takie same długości ale jakoś to wszystko delikatnie pozakręcam.

Wygląda na to że się uda. Fundament płytowy na izolacji z keramzytu, rurki wkopię tak 30 cm w podłoże więc przy tym przekroju nie powinno się im nic stać.
Niestety nie wiem do jakiego medium ten kalkulator jest przeznaczony i czy to ma w tym przypadku znaczenie.

----------


## perm

Tak sam ze soba gadam  :smile: 
Chyba popełniłem błąd bo przyjąłem opór dla jednej rurki jako opór całego układu a ma ich byc 13, więc ich opory zsumują się? Tak to wyjdzie około 1,3 tego całego dH i cały układ psu na budę! Tak to jest jak ktoś kto nie ma o czymś pojęcia bierze się za takie kalkulacje no ale jakoś muszę to rozwiązać.

Może ktoś tu jednak ma wystarczającą wiedzę o temacie by uświadomić mi czy zamiana jednej 9 metrowej rury na kilka mniejszych ma wogóle sens. Dziękuję z góry bo sam chyba sobie z tym nie poradzę.

----------


## adam_mk

:Roll:  
Spróbujmy...

To jest tak:
Płyny (ciecze i gazy razem wzięte) mają lepkość. (mierzoną w płazach, ale żab w tym nie ma!  :Lol:  ).
Ta lepkość sprawia, że powietrze przy ściance rury praktycznie stoi!
Im bliżej środka rury tym szybciej zasuwa.
Jak rura gruba - to zasuwa go dość sporo, bo ta lepkość dla powietrza nie jest duża.
Ale...
Jak rur dużo i ich sumacyjna powierzchnia jest większa od tej "jednej grubej", to spada prędkość przepływającego płynu!
I co z tego?
A to, że na poślizg warstwy względem warstwy działają mniejsze siły.
Akcja - reakcja i takie tam....
No, opory przepływu maleją jak maleje prędkość!
Wydłuża się też czas wymiany ciepła (w tym przypadku).
Czyli...
Jak sumacyjna powierzchnia przekroju byłaby tak z 1/3 większa to nastąpiłaby kompensacja tych zjawisk.
Mówiąc wprost - byłoby to samo...
Wtedy na PRĘDKOŚĆ pobierania/oddawania ciepła wpływ miałaby powierzchnia.
Zależność - wprost.

Chyba tyle...
Adam M.

----------


## perm

Dziękuję Adamie że podjąłeś temat. Przekrój poprzeczny 13 rur 0,075 jest mniej więcej dwukrotnie większy niż rury 0.2 a ich powierzchnia wymiany z gruntem przy tej dlugości jest około 5 razy większa. Jeżeli jest tak jak piszesz to powinno bez problemu zadziałać. Taki układ będzie też trochę mniej "wysilony" bo powierzchnia wymiany jednej takiej rurki jest tak ze dwa i pół raza mniejsza a przepływ niecałe dwa razy wolniejszy, niedużo ale zawsze.
Powierzchnia takiego GWC ok 120 m kw. Koszt przy rurkach kupowanych gdzieś tam to ok 800 zet, czyli tyle ile wydaję przez miesiąc na piwo   :big grin: . Trochę mnie martwi ten kalkulator wyżej ale jakoś nie wydaje mi się możliwe by energia potrzebna do przeciągnięcia 14 m sześć powietrza na godzinę przez rurkę 0.075 była taka sama jak przy rurze 0.2 i 180 m sześć. Coś tu nie gra! 
Dzięki Adam jeszcze raz. Natchnąłeś mnie wiarą. Spróbuję to zrobić, najwyżej się pośmiejemy   :Lol:  .

----------


## adam_mk

Zadziała, bo zwykle działa poprawnie.
Tylko...
Do śmiechu to Ci nie będzie jak za łopatę złapiesz!  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
A trzeba - bo samo się nie zrobi!  :Lol:  

Analizowałeś co z wodą pod trawnikiem?
Co z okresowymi wodami opadowymi/roztopowymi?
Przewidujesz tam jakie żąpie? (bo powinieneś!)
Latem będzie kondensacja wewnątrz. Mokro się zrobi.
Trzeba tę wodę jakoś wywalać.
Poza tym...
Nie ma absolutnie szczelnych takich konstrukcji! (wiesz czemu?)  :Lol: 
Adam M

----------


## perm

> Zadziała, bo zwykle działa poprawnie.
> Tylko...
> Do śmiechu to Ci nie będzie jak za łopatę złapiesz!    
> A trzeba - bo samo się nie zrobi!  
> 
> Analizowałeś co z wodą pod trawnikiem?
> Co z okresowymi wodami opadowymi/roztopowymi?
> Przewidujesz tam jakie żąpie? (bo powinieneś!)
> Latem będzie kondensacja wewnątrz. Mokro się zrobi.
> ...


Budowę zacznę najwcześniej za pół roku, do tego czasu myślę że wszystko sobie dokładnie przemyślę i zaplanuję. Czytam to co dostępne i staram się jakoś dopasować do tego co będzie u mnie. Przez pół roku chyba jakieś rozwiązania dobre dla mnie uda mi się znaleść.

Mój dom będzie na płycie fundamentowej opartej na keramzycie jako izolacji. 
Działka ma pochylenie około 1 metra na 15 m. Wzdłuż najniższego boku działki będzie drenaż z odprowadzeniem do studni chłonnej w najniższym rogu. Studnia będzie miała przelew do rowu melioracyjnego. Obok niej będzie oczyszczalnia (na niej nie mam zamiaru oszczędzać). 
Warstwa keramzytu pod domem to będzie 30 cm i w tej warstwie będzie drenaż dookoła domu z odprowadzeniem do studni. Zaplanowałem oczywiście odpływ skroplonej wody z GWC - doczytałem już że jest to niezbędne. Przy takim ukształtowaniu działki nie będzie żadnego problemu z wysokościami. 
Będzie masę zabawy przy łączeniu rurek GWC no ale przynajmniej nie jest to drogie. Żeby uprościć wszystko maksymalnie, rurki 0.075 będą dochodziły prawie do rekuperatora, dopiero tam je połączę. Z drugiej strony zamiast klasycznej czerpni mogę wystawić rurki do wysokości ok 2 m płasko przy ścianie w dwóch miejscach (dużo ich będzie) Zaizolouję jaimś styropianem, otynkuję taką płaską wysoką skrzynkę, z góry siatka czy jakiś filtr i już. Widać tego nie będzie, powinno działać. 
Co do kopania to w Szczecinie jest wypożyczalnia Ramirent. Za 450 na dzień można wynająć minikoparkę. I tak muszę trochę wykopów na działce porobić (kanalizacja, drenaż, elektryka, woda) więc można też za jednym zamachem ten GWC zrobić. Alternatywnie dwie łopaty plus kogoś do machania.
Mógłbym ten keramzyt potraktować jak GWC żwirowy ale nad nim będzie już tylko beton więc trochę się boję wyziębienia.
Dzięki za uwagi. Niby wiele się wie ale i tak nie zawsze się o wszystkim pamięta.

----------


## ciasteczka

> manieq82 Wysłany: Wto, 14 Lipiec 2009 22:28    Temat postu:  
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> jakiej siatki uzyłeś do okręcenia rur?


użyłem siatki do ociplania budynków,przy średnicy Fi 200 miałem owinięte boki i górę podwójnie. Siatka mnie kosztowała troche poad złotówkę za mb, szerokość metr.
pozdrawiam

----------


## basia33

Witam,
Po przeczytaniu całego wątku, postanowiłam zrobić gwc wodny2.
Posiadam dom ok 200m2, na działce jest studnia w której poziom wody jest ok 3mpp, czyli warunki chyba idealne.Jednak nigdzie nie mogę doszukać się schematu jak to zrobić. Czy do studni musi być doprowadzone świeże powietrze, czy można to połączyć z rekiem? 

Pozdrawiam,
Basia

----------


## ciasteczka

Witam wszystkich
Mam ytanie do Adama_mk
Bardzo prosże o opinię na następujący temat. 
Jak pamiętasz budowałem GWC żwirowy i  zastanawiam się nad następującą zmianą w kolejności warstw.
Idąc od dołu:
rodzimy grunt
geowłóknina o gramaturze 200
żwir + rury ( na ścianach styropianod wewnątrz 5 cm od zewnątrz 10 cm
geowłóknina 
folia budowlana
piasek
folia budowlana połaczona w izolacją ciągłą na ścianach
styropian 
wylewka

taka jest moja propozycja
pojemność cieplna GWC rośnie dzięki dodakowej warstwie piachu, izolacja od góry styropianem 10 cm
po bokach 5 + ściana + 10
to powinno być dobrze ale proszę o pinię.

pozdrawiam

----------


## adam_mk

Witaj
Z tego co piszesz powinno być dobrze.
Pojemność cieplna, jaka by nie była, nie jest głównym czynnikiem w tych termicznych przemianach.
To odpowiedź na skok wydajności. 
Jak pojemność duża to przy gwałtownym zwiększeniu wydajności nie ma skoku temperatury wylatującego powietrza.
To wilgoć jest napędem tej konstrukcji i odpowiada za transport ciepła/chłodu.
Bardziej liczy się ogólna powierzchnia/kubatura w stosunku do powierzchni wentylowanych.
Adam M.

----------


## piwopijca

Mam pytanie do @ciasteczka
Miales na mysli izolacje samych rur od wewnatrz i zewnatrz styropianem czy calego zloza?
Folia budowlana jest tez na bokach zloza?
Ja zrozumielaem ze odsloniete dla wilgoci jest samo "dno" zloza zwirowego, chyba ze zle zrozumialem -wiem ze pytales adam_mk, ale z ciekawosci chcialem wiedziec   :oops:  

Pzdr.

----------


## ciasteczka

witam
Jako, że zastosowałem styropian na podłogi a nie hydromaxa to na bokach mam folie budowlaną. Ta folia izoluje styropian. Od dołu mam tylko i wyłącznie geowłókninę.
Adamie dzięki za odpowiedź.
Przypominasz o wilgotności. 
no i o kubaturze...
mam 6.5x4.0x0,7m złoże , a powierzchnia do wentylacji 160m2 kubatura do went. 380m3

pozdrówka

----------


## adam_mk

Masz 18,2m3 złoża na 160m2.
Wszystkie znaki na ziemi i niebie wskazują - że jest dobrze!
Adam M.

----------


## ciasteczka

To sie cieszę...
Proszę Cię jeszcze Adamie o wskazówkę dotyczącą wilgotności..
Mam jeszcze otwartą sprawę i mogę położyć rurki rozsączające...
Wiem , że pewnie opóściłem kilka lekcji dotyczących ważności wilgotności ale teram mam tylkotroszkę czasu dla internetu w niedzielę stąd moje pytania...
Proszę napisz mi jak to jest z tymi rurkami.

dzięki i pozdrawiam

----------


## adam_mk

Postaw konkretny problem.
Chodzi Ci o zraszanie złoża?
Adam M.

----------


## ciasteczka

Dokładnie o *zraszanie.* 
Sorry za niejasne wysławianie się. Czasem tak mam  :oops:

----------


## himlaje

Czy może ktoś naświetlić temat pompki do GWC wodnego 1. Będe miał zakopane ok 200mb (2x100) rury fi 25. Jaką pompke powinienem do tego zastoswać-jakiej mocy? Elektrycy pytaja jaki mają kabel podłączyć do obsługi takiej pompki a ja ani "mee" ani "bee"  :ohmy:   Może ktos jakis link podrzucić?

----------


## adam_mk

ciasteczka
Można sobie na złożu rozciągnąć ze 2 lub 3 rurki podziurawione jakim wiertłem fi 2 czy fi 3.
Zrobi się "prysznic" nad tymi kamieniami.
Jeżeli tylko teren jest taki, że złoże wodą się nie napełni tylko będzie wsiąkać to, co się tam naleje (kilka wiader) - to mamy bardzo "szybki" mechanizm regeneracji złoża.
Skok temperatury wylotowej może uruchamiać zraszacz na jaką minutę i mocno ochładzać/podgrzewać złoże do tych +7stC
Im mniej kamienia tym bardziej potrzebne/przydatne.

himlaje
Potrzebujesz około 7 literków na minutę pchanych poprzez wymiennicę lamelową.
Tyle cieczy zapewnia transport potrzebnego strumienia ciepła.
Co to ma za wpływ?
Pompa fi 32 (tzw. sześćdziesiątka).
Watów (jak wyżej) ze 60 do 100.
To kabel 5 x 16mm2 bardzo trudno będzie zarobić.....
 :Lol:  
I co zrobić z tymi 3 żyłkami?

Dałbym cieńszy. 
Jakikolwiek...
Każdy sobie poradzi. To tylko koło 100W. Ale woltów 230 to w dobrej izolacji!
Adam M.

----------


## himlaje

Wielkie dzięki za info.
A ma ktoś może link gdzie można takie pompy znaleźć?

----------


## ciasteczka

Dzięki Adamie za wszystkie wskazówki.
jak ostatecznie zamknę mojego GWC to dam znać co i jak.
pozdrawiam i życzę wszystkim wytrwałości

----------


## adam_mk

Te pompy są takie jak do CO, tylko nieco większe.
Kupuje się tam gdzie te "normalne" (zwykle fi 25 - czterdziestki).

Jest taż Allegro, ale to już jak uważasz...
Adam M.

----------


## Gosc_gość

Witam
*A znalazł by się ktoś z Poznania lub okolic, kto by mi zrobił taki GWC wodny 1 ?*

mam wysoki stan wód gruntowych i takie GWC by było w sam raz -  mi się zdaje   :Roll:

----------


## adam_mk

Rury to możesz we własnym zakresie ułozyć.
A skrzynkę z wymiennicą zlecić.
Albo kupić za krocie od lidera wentylacji...  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Medalistka jest!  :Lol:  
Adam M.

----------


## Piczman

*Kristofuros* Ja bym Ci zrobił, ale daleko mam   :Confused:  

Poczytaj, poszukaj hydraulika i dasz radę   :Wink2: 

Powodzenia!

----------


## Gosc_gość

*adam_mk*
Najpierw bym musiał znaleźć czas, żeby ten wątek dokładnie przeczytać   :oops:  
a co dopiero, żeby to zrobić   :Roll:  

*Piczman* dzięki za chęci, ale rzeczywiście masz daleko   :Roll:  

Obiecuję wgryźć się w temat, bo bez tego przyszłe lato chyba nie przeżyję.   :Confused:  

Na skosach 27cm wełny (Toprock i Superock), na suficie 30cm, poza tym ocieplone między krokwie aż po kalenicę 12cm Toprock. Okna Velux z nawiewnikiem pod klamką - wszystkie nawiewniki otwarte. Wentylacja - na razie położone rury. Było dość gorąco i duszno na poddaszu w upalne dni   :Roll:  
Wentylacja z Reku (Brink Renovent) powinna być odpalona za miesiąc.
Przepust pod ławą rurowy REHAU do GWC przygotowany i rura fi 20 od przepustu do centrali poprowadzona.

----------


## himlaje

Jutro rozkładam rurę do wodnego 1. Rów pod węźownice właśnie dziś, trochę przy okazji innych prac ziemnych na mojej działce (instalacja szamba), zrobiony. Działka wygląda jak sceneria do filmu wojennego - rowy i okopy  :Wink2:  Rura fi 32 już wpuszczona do domu-na strych i wygląda sobie spod ławy. Moje pytanie jest takie czy jest sens by wszystkie łaczenia rur i trójniki dodatkowo zabezpieczyć, np. taśmą asfaltową (taką dekarską) lub czymś innym? Czy powinno się mocować rurę w rowie do gruntu , jakimis kotwami w kształcie odwróconegej litery "U"?

----------


## adam_mk

Ciepło jest to powinny być "miętkie" i dać się ułożyć.
Bywa, że są sztywne jak koci ogon, to sobie czymś można dopomóc, żeby z tych okopów nie wyłaziły!
Swoją drogą... wyobrażam to sobie!  :Lol:  
Zrób jakie zdjęcia, bo czas unikalny!
Takiego widoku długo nie będzie po skończeniu prac!  :Lol:  

Adam M.

----------


## himlaje

No fakt. Unikalny to dobre słowo by określić aktualny wygląd działki.  :Lol:  

Rozumiem, że żadnej dodatkowej taśmy ani kotew nie stosować.

----------


## himlaje

Nie będe tego trzymał tylko dla siebie  :Lol:  






Woli wskazówek i wniosków po wykopaniu to jak ktoś zamierza wykopać taką wężownice to lepiej techniką kopania jednego rowu, wkładania od razu rurki i zasypywania przy kopaniu następnego rowu. Drugi wariant jaki byłby lepszy to wykopanie szerszego rowu, na ok 1 m i ułożenie rurek w takim rowie na dnie po obu stronach. Ja wykopałem 8 rowów długości ok 21 metrów i szerokości ok 60 cm. Odstępy między rurami/rowami to ok 2 metry. Generalnie nie szykowałem się że dziś to będe robił ale skoro koparka juz była na działce to szybko, na kolanie zrobiłem schemat rowu i kazałem kopać. Łaczny czas kopania 2,5 h=250zł. Kopałem na głebokości ok 60-70cm, ale dlatego, że godzine wczesniej ściągnąłem z tej części działki humus. Potem nawioze ziemi i ponownie nałoże humus tak, że ostateczna głębokość zakopania rurek to ok 120-130 cm.

----------


## adam_mk

Okopałeś się naprawdę porządnie!
Pozycja nie do zdobycia!  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Z opisu wynika, że będzie bardzo dobrze.
Spójrz na ten teren tak, jakby to był bojler takiej wielkości, że się w kadrze na raz nie mieści, a Ty właśnie wkładasz do niego wężownicę!
Pospawać się tego nie da - to koparka!  :Lol: 
Ładny buforek.
No, i stała w nim temperaturka rok cały!

Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## Liseczek

No tak jak wykopać rowek to już teraz wiadomo bardzo dokładnie. Ja również będę zgodnie z sugestią Adama budował wodnego 1 w układzie podobnym do himlaje. Również dwie rurki fi 25 również dwie pętle po 100m. Pytanie mam tylko takie czy np inna ilość zakrętów na danej pętli lub nieco dłuższa np o 5 - 10m jedna pętla nie sprawi że w tej pętli będą większe opory i tak na prawdę ruch płynu będzie się odbywał w jednej pętli?

----------


## Mawram

witam,
jestem na etapie wykonywania GWC wodny1,mam wiele  watpliwości, jeżeli moglibyście pomóc będę bardzo wdzięczny;
planuje wykonac 3 x100m. wykonuje to "przy okazji" innych prac ziemnych ( wymian gruntu pod budynkiem, odwodnienie itp.) i tak:
1 petla jest ok 1,5m  dookoła fundamentów od zewnątrz wokół budynku (fundament ocieplony 10-15 styrodur).docelowo na glebokosci 1,6 m
2  jest rozlożona liniowo  w rowie z rura drenującą posadowienie budynku
    od naroża budynku w kierunku studni kopanej 4m głębokiej, mam plan ,ze w stronę studni, rurę umieszcze w rurze odwadniajacej łączącej na glebokosci ok. 1,3m  z odwodnieniem budynku ( przez cały rok jest tam woda- wydaje mi się ,ze na dnie studni woda nie bedzie zamarzala w zimie, tam ulożę 3-4 petle po 4 m ); rure powrotna poloze 30 cm powyzej w gruncie.grunt bedzie nadsypywany ok 1m.
3 bedzie rozlozona na glebokosci posadowienia law pomiedzy lub pod ławami.
 (tytaj obawiam się o wyziębianie fundamentu i moze nie warto?) fundamenty zasypane  1,1 m + 20cm styro i
mam pytanie czy preferujecie wprowadzenie rurek z glikolowego GWC do domu przez fundament lub pod  i tam wykonanie rozdzielacza, czy rury pozostawic na zewnatrz zrobic przepust dla 2 rur do pomieszczenia gospodarzcego a rozdzielacz zrobic w studzience na zewnatrz?

jeżeli mógłbym prosic o rade i rozwianie moich watpliwosci
dzieki

----------


## panda

> .........wprowadzenie rurek z glikolowego GWC do domu przez fundament lub pod  i tam wykonanie rozdzielacza, czy rury pozostawic na zewnatrz zrobic przepust dla 2 rur do pomieszczenia gospodarzcego a rozdzielacz zrobic w studzience na zewnatrz?


Rozdzielacz zrób tak żebyś miał do niego dostęp.
U mnie też są 3 pętle. Po zalaniu pompa "na wsteczny" i odpowietrzanie, po niecałej godzinie było ślicznie, glikol płynął, żadnych baniek powietrza.
Gorzej jak zacząłem sprawdzać pętle pojedynczo - tylko jedna była odpowietrzona, druga na pół gwizdka a z trzecią męczyłem się kolejną godzinę zanim wygoniłem powietrze.
Wychodzi zatem tak - jeżeli glikol przepchnie powietrze przez jedną pętlę to płynie tylko nią (po najmniejszej linii oporu).
Jeszcze jedno (o czym specjaliści-teoretycy nie mówią) - mimo że jest to układ otwarty to po odpięciu jednej pętli wylało się z niej pod ciśnieniem około 10 litrów glikolu. Pomogło zainstalowanie w najniższym miejscu zaworu spustowego - najpierw otwarcie zaworu spustowego i zlanie glikolu do jakiegoś naczynia, a dopiero potem otwieranie pętli.

----------


## Mawram

dzieki za podpowiedź,
czyli jednak  6 rurek fi 25 przepuszcze przez sciane fundamentowa i zrobie wyjscie w pom. gospodarczym, tam bedzie prosciej  odpowietrzac i ewentualnie kontrolowac prace pętli.
3 petle umiescze jednak miedzy ławami a nie pod ,ponieważ boję się osiadania budynku i uszkodzenia rur.

----------


## panda

U mnie wygląda to tak:



(na pierwszym planie baniaczek - pomysł Piczmana - do dolewania glikolu)



a to już pomysł na nalewanie i odpowietrzanie - wiadro z wklejoną rurą. Nalewamy do pełna, odpalamy pompę na najwyższym biegu i czekamy na bąbelki  :smile:

----------


## Mawram

dzięki za fotki, bardzo przydatne,
a można wiedzieć jak przepuściłeś rury przez fundament?
w jednej osłonowej rurze? z izolacją?

----------


## panda

> jak przepuściłeś rury przez fundament?
> w jednej osłonowej rurze? z izolacją?


Prostokątny otwór, każda rura w osobnej izolacji (zaizolowane mniej więcej 2 metry poza ścianę budynku), ciasno obok siebie. Szczeliny uzupełniłem pianką do okien i na koniec tynk.

----------


## Mawram

dzięki za pomoc
pzdr

----------


## Piczman

*panda* dobra robota !

Mam nadzieję że już nikt nie spędzi na odpowietrzaniu kilku dni jak Ja,,,

A reszta śpi? Do roboty ludziska bo Zima idzie , na fotki czekamy   :Lol: 
Pozdr.

----------


## aawol

szkoda że nie mam kanałów w domu - stoi sobie nieużywana studnia z kręgów na głębokość 19 metrów byłoby jak znalazł

----------


## Mawram

wodny1 mam opanowany :smile: ,dzięki Waszej pomocy;   będzie wykorzystany głównie do podgrzewania podjazdu w zimie(ciekawe czy sie sprawdzi?)
planuje dodatkowo wykonać GWC żwirowy w obrębie garażu dla WM;jak wcześniej kilka osób zauważyło zasypywanie fundamnetów żwirem zamiast paiskiem powoduje potanienie wykonanaia GWC -niewiele ale jednak.tak będzie u mnie:
GWC w garażu 9x5x1 m czyli ok. 45-50m3( dom 750m3).
czerpnia po stronie płn-wsch. -optymalne miejsce , od zachodu mam sąsiada prowadzącego intensnywne gospodarstwo rolne , więc odpada lokalizacja od zachodu.
Reku będzie w pomieszczeniu gospodaczym.nie chce prowadzić przewodów wentylacyjnych z gwc  na dużej odległości wewnątrz domu.to parametry niezmienne.
od strony domu izolacja fundamentu 20cm styro+ folia.od strony zewnętrznej bez izolacji termicznej tylko folia.
poziomo 10 cm styro + styropian poziomy ok 1,5  poza obrys fundamentu (poprawa funkcji GWC). folia wewnątrz garażu celem możliwowsci wykonania
 zraszania i zapobiegania zawilgocenia fundamentów.
mam problem jak prawidłowo i optymalnie położyć rury doprowadzajace i odprowadzające  do GWC i sama konstrukcja GWC.(założenie- czerpnia w miejscu zadanym, rury z GWC do reku jak najkrótszą drogą )
na rysunkach poniżej załozyłem moim zdaniem najlepsze możliwe  rowiązanie tj.  rury na krótszych ściankach. rura doprowadzająca ok. 20m z kolankiem 90st.



wątpliowści:
czy nie lepiej wykorzystać dłuższe ściany?gdzie wykonać wejście do garażu?
rura doprowadzająca 20m nie spowoduje wyraźnego zwiększenia oporu przy wejściu ok. 90 st.?
rury w GWC chcę  ułożyc ok 20-30 cm od dna poniewaz okresowo tj. 1-2 x na 2-3 lata woda gruntowa może podnosić się o taką wysokośc, dlatego podwyższenie ułożenia rur.poza tym zakładam ewentualną możliwość czasowego unieruchomienia GWC.
pzdr

----------


## panda

> wodny1 mam opanowany,dzięki Waszej pomocy;   będzie wykorzystany głównie do podgrzewania podjazdu w zimie(ciekawe czy sie sprawdzi?)


Podłogówka na podjeździe???   :ohmy:  Skąd Ty takie temperatury tam chcesz wyciągnąć?

----------


## Mawram

taki mam plan, zdaję sobie sprawę ,że niewielka różnica temperatur może wystarczyć na pokrycie strat przesyłowych i/lub dla skuteczności  takiego rozwiązaniaalbo potrzebny długi czas albo podniesienie temperatutu np. pc.
przy  wymianie gruntu musiałem wykopać ok. 1-1,3 m do tego podniesienie gruntu o następny 1 m.zakup rurek pe jest niewielkim wydatkiem . kupiłem , położę rury a jak to wykorzystam w przyszłości to pokaże praktyka.
myslałem aby położyć na podjeździe zamiast rurek pe, system  kapilar tak jak w ogrzewaniu sufitowym.położyć na 5 cm styro 200, na to wykończenie na piasku. 
pzdr

----------


## himlaje

Ja mam układ wodnego 1 na dwóch obwodach fi 25 ale łączenie tych dwóch obwodów jest zakopane w ziemi poza budynkiem, czyli dostęp do niego będzie zdecydowanie ograniczony. Do budynku wchodzą mi dwie rury fi 32 i jak będe napełniał układ glikolem to właśnie w te rury fi 32. Czy będe miał problemy z odpowietrzeniem, albo może być tak jak pisze *panda*, że glikol będzie płynął tylko po jednym obwodzie?

----------


## Mawram

podnoszę moje zapytanie parę postów wyżej.jestem na etapie wykopów i chciałbym niepotrzebnie uniknąć ponownego  kopania miejsca pod rurę doprowadzającą z czerpni
poniżej inne wersje konfiguracji rur w obrębie złoża:



które rozwiązanie Waszym zdaniem będzie najoptymalniejsze łącznie z propozycją z posta powyżej?
założenie ,że reku i czerpnia  jest w miejscu zaznaczonym. najmniejsze opory układu, sprawność i uniknięcie prowadzenia przewodów doprowadzających do reku w pomieszczeniu garażu lub domu
dzięki z góry za pomoc

----------


## manieq82

wg mnie:
uno - wersja dryga czyli rura na całej długości i cała podziurkowana
due - rura nie 10 czy ileś nad dnem ale w połowie złoża jeśli chodzi o wysokość

----------


## Mawram

> ...


w wersji 2 nie wiem czy bliskość rury doprowadzającej i odprowadzającej nie ograniczy wydajności złoża.
na większości wykonanych instalacjach widziałem że rury układacie na dnie wykopu. ja ze względu na niebezpieczeństwo zalewania podniose ok. 30 cm.najpierw drobny żwir potem wokół rury większy.
wstępnie chciałem zrobić wersję z poprzedniego posta 





tylko bałem się zwiększonego oporu na wejściu do gwc - 90 st i słabego wykorzystania gwc poprzez krótsze ścianki. konstrukcyjnie jednak chyba najprościej.teraz juz sam nie wiem ,które rozwiązanie najlepsze

----------


## robdk

Ja proponuję wersję trzecią tzn. rury ułożone wzdłuż najdłuższych boków i wyprowadzenia naprzeciwległe co pozwoli na wykorzystanie w pełni złoża i struga powierza będzie miała podobną długość do pokonania i tym samym takiej samen wymiany cieplnej.

Osobiście właśnie mam tak zrobione...

----------


## Mawram

[quote="robdk"]Ja proponuję wersję trzecią quote]

a wejście 180st nie będzie zbyt dyżym oporem?
nie pamietam już ile przyjmuje się przy katch 90st.wątek przeczytałem cały rok temu i okazuje się,że człowiek ma pamięć krótką

----------


## robdk

Ja tak zrobiłem właśnie, mam doprowadzenie rurą 160 a w GWC rura 200, nie bardzo jest jak ominąc te 180 st. Zresztą po drodze jeszcze mam kilka kolan 90st. ... ale myślę, ze będzie OK...

----------


## Ogniowy

[quote="Mawram"]


> Ja proponuję wersję trzecią quote]
> 
> a wejście 180st nie będzie zbyt dyżym oporem?
> nie pamietam już ile przyjmuje się przy katch 90st.wątek przeczytałem cały rok temu i okazuje się,że człowiek ma pamięć krótką


Ja w swoim rurowym GWC dałem na wszystkie zakręty 90 st, trzy kolanka po 30 st. Hula jak ta lala....

----------


## Ogniowy

> Okopałeś się naprawdę porządnie!
> Pozycja nie do zdobycia!    
> 
> Z opisu wynika, że będzie bardzo dobrze.
> Spójrz na ten teren tak, jakby to był bojler takiej wielkości, że się w kadrze na raz nie mieści, a Ty właśnie wkładasz do niego wężownicę!
> Pospawać się tego nie da - to koparka! 
> Ładny buforek.
> No, i stała w nim temperaturka rok cały!
> 
> Pozdrawiam Adam M.


Adamie drogi...
Posiadając GWC rurowy, okazuje się że przy +30 wchodzi przed wentylatorem 16,5 st C, rury kanalizacyjne, po kilkunastu godzinach dochodzi do 17,2 max. Po podłączeniu do wodociągu pozostała mi studnia bita głebokości 24 m z temperaturą wody +8, co myslisz o wykonaniu studni chłonnej i podłaczeniu pompy do pozostałej studni i wykorzystaniu dodatkowo do schładzania poprzez wymiennik zastosowany przez Piczmana. Poza tym pomyślałem, że w przyszłości można ta studnię wykorzystać do PC, a na bierząco założyć wymienik i schładzać latem podłogówkę, w którą wyposażony jest cały dom. Jak myślisz, czy dokładać do GWC rurowego "chłodnicę" czy tylko zamontować cwymienik do schładzania podłogi?? Co będzie korzystniejsze??

----------


## manieq82

> Ja proponuję wersję trzecią tzn. rury ułożone wzdłuż najdłuższych boków i wyprowadzenia naprzeciwległe...


yyy mi też o to chodziło

----------


## panda

> Ja mam układ wodnego 1 na dwóch obwodach fi 25 ale łączenie tych dwóch obwodów jest zakopane w ziemi poza budynkiem, czyli dostęp do niego będzie zdecydowanie ograniczony. Do budynku wchodzą mi dwie rury fi 32 i jak będe napełniał układ glikolem to właśnie w te rury fi 32. Czy będe miał problemy z odpowietrzeniem, albo może być tak jak pisze *panda*, że glikol będzie płynął tylko po jednym obwodzie?


I to właśnie jest wielki znak zapytania. Teoretycznie układ jest na tym forum rozważany od dawna (2006r.), natomiast z tego co można znaleźć dopiero w lipcu tego roku *Piczman* jako *pierwszy* zrealizował go praktycznie (i też nie wiadomo czy wszystkie pętle mu działają). Nikt więcej taką realizacją się nie chwalił.
Ja u siebie sprawdziłem organoleptycznie  :smile:  - po "hurtowym" odpowietrzaniu dwie pętle nie ruszyły (mam 3 razy 60-70m fi 32). Wyjściem byłoby zastosowanie tymczasowe w postaci pompy o bardzo dużej mocy (robiącej dosłownie "przeciąg"), będącej w stanie pokonać opory powietrza we wszystkich pętlach. Tylko że byłby to bezsensowny wydatek - docelowo glikol ma płynąć powolutku.

----------


## Mawram

> I to właśnie jest wielki znak zapytania....


dzieki,
teraz jestem przekonany  do wprowadzenia rurek do wnetrza budynku. chociaz z drugiej strony jeżeli zrealizuje kolektor pionowy do pc to studzienke zbiorcza wykonuje sie na zewnatrz i 2 rury biegna do  pom. gospodarczego. myslałem aby w studzienke wykonac większa i tam umiescic rozdzielacz  pętli glikolowego gwc.miejsce mniej dostepne niz w domu ale nie powoduje duzej ilosci instalacji w jednym pomieszczeniu. jednak jak wyglada wtedy sprawa odpowietrzania automatycznego, zbiornika wyrównawczego? w rozdzielniach do kolektorow pc instalacja jest "nabijana" na stałe, z okresową np. 1x roku kontrolą?

----------


## himlaje

> I to właśnie jest wielki znak zapytania. Teoretycznie układ jest na tym forum rozważany od dawna (2006r.), natomiast z tego co można znaleźć dopiero w lipcu tego roku *Piczman* jako *pierwszy* zrealizował go praktycznie (i też nie wiadomo czy wszystkie pętle mu działają). Nikt więcej taką realizacją się nie chwalił.
> Ja u siebie sprawdziłem organoleptycznie  - po "hurtowym" odpowietrzaniu dwie pętle nie ruszyły (mam 3 razy 60-70m fi 32). Wyjściem byłoby zastosowanie tymczasowe w postaci pompy o bardzo dużej mocy (robiącej dosłownie "przeciąg"), będącej w stanie pokonać opory powietrza we wszystkich pętlach. Tylko że byłby to bezsensowny wydatek - docelowo glikol ma płynąć powolutku.


No to mnie nie pocieszyłeś, chociaż po perypetiach *piczmana* z odpowietrzaniem może coś w tym być co piszesz. U Ciebie na zdjęciach widziałem, że masz układ liniowy, czyli listwe od której po kolei odchodzą poszczególne obwody i chyba taki układ jest łatwiejszy do odpowietrzania pojedynczych obwodów. Ja mam podział na dwa obwody za pomocą trójnika. Może do końca nie będe zakopywać tych trójników tylko zostawie sobie jakiś dostęp do nich. Poza tym jak będe miał podejrzenie, że jeden układ nie chodzi, a chyba można to poznać po ilości wpompowanego glikolu, to poprosze hydraulika o użycie jakieś pompy co to zrobi mi przeciąg w całym układzie i go całkowicie odpowietrzy.

----------


## panda

> jak będe miał podejrzenie, że jeden układ nie chodzi, a chyba można to poznać po ilości wpompowanego glikolu


A w jaki sposób?
Jeżeli do marketu wchodzi 1000 osób i tyle samo wychodzi to jak stwierdzić że nie wszystkie kasy są czynne? Ludzi można spytać, ale jak spytać glikol przez którą dziurę przepłynął  :big grin:

----------


## art_boss

Przepraszam, że tak ni stąd ni z owąd, ale przeczytałem już wszystko, zdecydowałem się na GWC rurowy, chciałem poszukać dostawcy rury w necie i tak szukając znalazłem parametry PCV.
I PE (HDPE), na jednej stronie:
Współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła dla polietylenu wynosi λ = 0,42 W/(mK)
Współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła dla polichlorku winylu wynosi λ = 0,15W/(mK)
Nie kumam o co tu biega, GWC miało jak najwięcej pobrać ciepła albo oddać z gleby, czyli im większy współczynnik przewodzenia tym lepiej?
To czemu wszyscy o rurówkach piszą: robić z pcv, jak to materiał, który wybrano na okna plastikowe, które akurat przewodzić mają mało, a z PE na kolektory gruntowe do PC?

Tak jeszcze dalej pójdę w porównanie cech:
- PE jest dopuszczone do kontaktu z żywnością i "zdrowe" (rurki do wody, woreczki na żarełki itd), PCV nie bardzo, zwłaszcza domieszkowane dla różnych celów (pewnie kanalizacyjne PCVałki nie są specjalnie modyfikowane do kontaktu z powietrzem do oddychania :wink:  a tymi rurami będziemy się inhalowali pół życia...
- tak się pisze o uszczelnianiu, żeby zadbać etc, PE a konkretnie HDPE w wykonaniu DVR (np arota) produkuje się w szpulach po np. 200m i można całe gwc walnąć jednym ciągiem i nie martwić się o szczelność. Jak kogoś zaboli tylko max 160mm to może dać dwie obok siebie (radykalnie wzrasta powierzchnia odbierania ciepła) albo DVK 232 (tylko że droga jest troszku),
- DVR i DVK są karbowane i mają znacznie większą powierzchnię kontaktu z glebą,
 - DVR i DVK są w środku w miarę gładkie (w dokumentacji w ogóle piszą że całkiem, chociaż bym się wadził) i w wykonaniu ciągłym najłatwiejsze do czyszczenia, bo nie mają żadnych rantów od złączeń, gwintowo biegnące wgłębienie pięknie pociągnie szczotkę do czyszczenia, zwłaszcza obrotową,
- DVR i DVK są karbowane co powoduje, że nie trzeba kolanek zwiększających opory bo się je ładnie układa łuczkami, można je też kształtować nagrzewnicą (autosja z budowy rurociągów kablowych, da się zrobić 90 stopni na niecały metrze rury 160),
- DVR i DVK są karbowane co powoduje, że się nie płaszczą przy zagęszczaniu,
- oczywiście HDPE są droższe od PCV, ale dorzucając konieczne złączki i kolanka (zwłaszcza łagodne 45% lub łukowe) i dołączając powyższe argumenty w ogólnym rozrachunku bardziej sensowne.

Zabijcie mnie czymś czego nie doczytałem, albo przyznajcie rację :smile:

----------


## HenoK

> Współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła dla polietylenu wynosi λ = 0,42 W/(mK)
> Współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła dla polichlorku winylu wynosi λ = 0,15W/(mK)
> Nie kumam o co tu biega, GWC miało jak najwięcej pobrać ciepła albo oddać z gleby, czyli im większy współczynnik przewodzenia tym lepiej?
> To czemu wszyscy o rurówkach piszą: robić z pcv, jak to materiał, który wybrano na okna plastikowe, które akurat przewodzić mają mało, a z PE na kolektory gruntowe do PC?


Grubość ścianki takich rur nie przekracza 5 mm. Dla rury PCV da to opór cieplny 0,033(m2K)/W, dla rury PE będzie to 0,012(m2K)/W. Dla porównania warstwa gruntu o grubości 20cm może mieć opór cieplny 0,2(m2K)/W. Uwazględniając taką warstwę gruntu wraz z rurami mamy dla PE opór 0,212(m2K)/W, dla PCV 0,233(m2K)/W. Różnica wynosi ok. 10%. Przy grubszej warstwie gruntu będzie oczywiście znacznie mniej. Jak do tego dodamy opory przejmowania ciepła pomiedzy powietrzem i rurą, to okazuje się, że wybór pomiędzy PE, PCV, czy PP nie ma większego znaczenia. Różnica może być dopiero jak zastosujemy rury z rdzeniem ze spienionego tworzywa.

----------


## Piczman

> natomiast z tego co można znaleźć dopiero w lipcu tego roku *Piczman* jako *pierwszy* zrealizował go praktycznie (i też nie wiadomo czy wszystkie pętle mu działają)


Ja mam jedną pętle o długości 90 mb więc nie mam tego problemu.
W Waszym wypadku dokładnie ta sama długość pętli powinna wystarczyć aby opór w każdej z nich był podobny.
Najlepiej by było na powrocie każdej z nich dać jakąś rurkę z przeźroczystą ścianką, glikol nie jest idealnie czysty ( przynajmniej u mnie) i byłby przepływ widoczny !?

----------


## Ogniowy

> Napisał art_boss
> 
> Współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła dla polietylenu wynosi λ = 0,42 W/(mK)
> Współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła dla polichlorku winylu wynosi λ = 0,15W/(mK)
> Nie kumam o co tu biega, GWC miało jak najwięcej pobrać ciepła albo oddać z gleby, czyli im większy współczynnik przewodzenia tym lepiej?
> To czemu wszyscy o rurówkach piszą: robić z pcv, jak to materiał, który wybrano na okna plastikowe, które akurat przewodzić mają mało, a z PE na kolektory gruntowe do PC?
> 
> 
> Grubość ścianki takich rur nie przekracza 5 mm. Dla rury PCV da to opór cieplny 0,033(m2K)/W, dla rury PE będzie to 0,012(m2K)/W. Dla porównania warstwa gruntu o grubości 20cm może mieć opór cieplny 0,2(m2K)/W. Uwazględniając taką warstwę gruntu wraz z rurami mamy dla PE opór 0,212(m2K)/W, dla PCV 0,233(m2K)/W. Różnica wynosi ok. 10%. Przy grubszej warstwie gruntu będzie oczywiście znacznie mniej. Jak do tego dodamy opory przejmowania ciepła pomiedzy powietrzem i rurą, to okazuje się, że wybór pomiędzy PE, PCV, czy PP nie ma większego znaczenia. Różnica może być dopiero jak zastosujemy rury z rdzeniem ze spienionego tworzywa.


Czyli uwzgledniając twoje obliczenia, teoretycznie straciłem 10% sprawności GWC, co daje w moim wypadku różnicę około 2 stopni C w upały...
Oszczedności na rurach rehau-a a PVC - niebotyczne..

----------


## HenoK

> Czyli uwzgledniając twoje obliczenia, teoretycznie straciłem 10% sprawności GWC, co daje w moim wypadku różnicę około 2 stopni C w upały...
> Oszczedności na rurach rehau-a a PVC - niebotyczne..


Tak by było tylko w jednym przypadku. Gdybyś miał swój wymiennik gruntowy umieszczony na 20cm pod dnem rwącego potoku. Wtedy pomiędzy niewyczerpalnym źródłem "chłodu", a wnętrzem rury miałbyś taki opór cieplny jak opisałem. W rzeczywistości za tymi 20cm gruntu, jest następne 20cm, potem kolejne, itd. 
Nie uwzględniłem w tych obliczeniach także oporu przejmowania ciepła.
Grunt stanowi tu dużo większy opór cieplny niż te 3-5mm tworzywa sztucznego rury. To właśnie właściwości gruntu są bardzo istotne. Podałem tu grunt o lambda=1,0W/(mK), ale równie dobrze może znacznie mniejszą przewodność cieplną.
Podsumowując to wszystko w skrajnym przypadku (podałem go wyżej), będzie to 10%, w rzeczywistości będzie to dużo mniejsza różnica.
W tej sytuacji ważne są inne właściwości tych rur, np. możliwość ich skutecznego uszczelnienia (lub braku takiej konieczności, np. przy rurach w wykonywanych z jednego odcinka.

----------


## himlaje

> A w jaki sposób?
> Jeżeli do marketu wchodzi 1000 osób i tyle samo wychodzi to jak stwierdzić że nie wszystkie kasy są czynne? Ludzi można spytać, ale jak spytać glikol przez którą dziurę przepłynął


A w taki sposob, że market mieści 2000 osób a weszło tylko 1000 i juz wychodzą bo sie nie mieszczą. To tak odnośnie marketu  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  

Co do rzeczywistości i mojego GWC to chyba będzie podobnie - podkreslam chyba bo narazie jestem tylko teoretykiem. Jeżeli pojemność moich rurek od GWC jest X litrów i +/- tyle glikolu mam przygotowane a wlalem dopiero połowe tego a już zaczyna mi sie wylewać drugim końcem to znaczy, że przepchał sie tylko jeden obwód a drugi jest ciągle zapowietrzony. Może tak być?

----------


## panda

> Co do rzeczywistości i mojego GWC to chyba będzie podobnie - podkreslam chyba bo narazie jestem tylko teoretykiem. Jeżeli pojemność moich rurek od GWC jest X litrów i +/- tyle glikolu mam przygotowane a wlalem dopiero połowe tego a już zaczyna mi sie wylewać drugim końcem to znaczy, że przepchał sie tylko jeden obwód a drugi jest ciągle zapowietrzony. Może tak być?


Teoretycznie tak, praktycznie nie bardzo.
U Ciebie 1 mb rury fi 25 mieści około 0,48 litra cieczy, ale masz też odcinek fi 32. U mnie na dolewkę poszło około 5 litrów, tyle że 1 mb fi 32 mieści 0,8 litra (czyli zapchane było około 6 metrów ze 180 całości).
Musiałbyś to chyba menzurką dolewać  :smile:  i rury mieć policzone co do metra żeby mieć 100% pewności.
Dalej jestem za przedmuchem każdej pętli osobno.

----------


## himlaje

> Teoretycznie tak, praktycznie nie bardzo.
> U Ciebie 1 mb rury fi 25 mieści około 0,48 litra cieczy, ale masz też odcinek fi 32. U mnie na dolewkę poszło około 5 litrów, tyle że 1 mb fi 32 mieści 0,8 litra (czyli zapchane było około 6 metrów ze 180 całości).
> Musiałbyś to chyba menzurką dolewać  i rury mieć policzone co do metra żeby mieć 100% pewności.
> Dalej jestem za przedmuchem każdej pętli osobno.


Przedmuch każdej petli z osobna jest jak najbardziej ok, tyle tylko, że ja mam trójniki zasypane w ziemi. Narazie sa przykryte niewielką ilością ziemi ale docelowo, może nawet jutro będa zasypane na głebokości takiej jak reszta rurek czyli ok 1,2 m. Jeżeli mówisz, że 1mb rury fi 25 mieści ok 0,48 litra to ja mam 2x100m m czyli jedna pętla mieści 48 litrów. Tego chyba nie da się niezauważyć. Do tego dochodzi jeszcze te dwie rurki fi 32 po 25m każda, czyli 2x20 litrow każda. Rurki fi 32 wypełnione byc musza tak czy siak, czyli do całego układu powinno wejść 40 litrów w fi 32+96 litrów w fi 25= łacznie ok 128 litrów. Jeżeli ruszy tylko jedna pętla to wtedy wejdzie tego glikolu wyraźnie mniej, więc chyba da sie to zauwazyć. Oczywiście to jest teoria a jak będzie w praktyce to zobaczymy. Jak będa jakies kłopoty to sie zwróce o pomoc do hydraulika.

----------


## panda

> Jeżeli mówisz.......


Co tu mówić  :smile: 
Dla fi 32 - [promień (0,016 m) do kwadratu] razy pi (3,14) razy 1 metr razy 1000 = 0,8 litra

----------


## himlaje

Czy robi sie jakies obejście (bypass) wymiennika od GWC wodnego1, między czerpnią a reku, w okresie przejściowym, gdy temperatury na zewnątrz są w przedziale ok 5-20 stopni? Czy tylko w tym okresie jak nie chcemy uzywać GWC to poprostu wyłaczamy pompke ale czerpane powietrze dalej przechodzi przez wymiennik?

----------


## panda

> Czy robi sie jakies obejście (bypass) wymiennika od GWC wodnego1, między czerpnią a reku, w okresie przejściowym, gdy temperatury na zewnątrz są w przedziale ok 5-20 stopni?


Na mój chłopski rozum to nie ma po co. Przy GWC rurowym czy żwirowym gdy czerpnia jest na końcu GWC trzeba przełączyć na czerpnię ścienną, natomiast u nas tę rolę pełni wyłączenie pompy pompującej glikol.

----------


## himlaje

Ty u siebie nie zrobiłes żadnego obejścia? Generalnie przychylam się do rozwiązania gdzie jedynie wyłacza sie pompke tylko mysle o niepotrzebnych oporach powietrza które mozna by wyeliminować stosując bypass w okresie przejściowym jak nie uzywamy GWC. Oczywiście o ile jest sens bo takie dodatkowe obejście (bypass) wymaga zastosowania przynajmniej jednego trójnika z przepustnicą i zaworów zwrotnych lub drugiego trójnika z przepustnicą.  :Confused:

----------


## panda

> Ty u siebie nie zrobiłes żadnego obejścia?


Nie. Opory będą (obojętnie czy GWC pracuje czy nie zawsze takie same) ale czy tak znaczne żeby wpływać na wydajność? 
W przeciwnym razie trzeba byłoby robić dwie czerpnie obok siebie (jedna z nagrzewnicą druga bez) i kolejny bypass przełączający między czerpniami. W to nie wchodzę, mam coraz mniej miejsca na te wszystkie klocki  :smile:

----------


## himlaje

Nie, dwóch czerpni też bym nie robił. Bardziej myslałem o czyms takim

----------


## panda

> Nie, dwóch czerpni też bym nie robił. Bardziej myslałem o czyms takim


Nie, w dalszym ciągu przeciw. Tym bardziej że u mnie nagrzewnica ma 70x70 cm i miejsca brak.

----------


## jahani

Witam!
Panowie czy żwir 16-31,5 mm nadaje się na żwirowca?
Czy musi być powyżej 30 mm? Nigdzie w okolicy nie mogę znaleźć nic grubszego a znowu dalszy transport to podwyższa znacznie koszt.
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## j-j

> Witam!
> Panowie czy żwir 16-31,5 mm nadaje się na żwirowca?
> Czy musi być powyżej 30 mm? Nigdzie w okolicy nie mogę znaleźć nic grubszego a znowu dalszy transport to podwyższa znacznie koszt.
> Pozdrawiam!


Będzie OK ale licz się z większymi oporami a więc w takim przypadku lepiej zwiększyć przekrój poprzeczny żwirowca.
Ja taki mam ale trochę go zmieszałem z kamlotami 32-150 mm tylko że jest to gdzieś tak 80% 16-32 do 20% tych kamlotów.


pzdr

----------


## panda

Mam taką nagrzewnicę z Juwenta



i pytanie: czy te rureczki z boku się ociepla/izoluje czy też mają być na wierzchu?
Po mojemu to powinno się to ocieplić bo są poza częścią roboczą nagrzewnicy i generują straty ale może się mylę...

----------


## Piczman

Wszystko co poza obrysem kanału powinno być ocieplone !

----------


## panda

Nadejszła wiekopomna chwila, żeby krzyknąć "Drugi"  :smile: 



Oto drugie na tym forum pokazane działające wodne, a właściwie glikolowe GWC.
Jeszcze tylko tę maszynerię poocieplać, zrobić całą kupę poprawek (uszczelnić i ocieplić kanały dystrybucji) i można będzie piwo z lodówki wyjąć.

----------


## romano78

Super!!! też będę coś takiego robił taki pojemnik zbiorczy jak ty masz przy suficie tynkarze mi zostawili czyli na początek już coś mam tylko muszę sprawdzić czy nie dziurawy  :Lol:

----------


## Piczman

Dobra robota , aż miło popatrzeć   :big tongue:  
Jak byłem ostatnio to czegoś na tej ścianie brakowało   :Wink2:  

A uruchomiłeś już ?

----------


## Zukow

czy frakcja żwiru płukanego i atestowanego 8-16 mm (90% to 16mm)  do GWC nie jest zbyt drobna? Czy nie będą zbyt duże opory przepływy?

----------


## j-j

> czy frakcja żwiru płukanego i atestowanego 8-16 mm (90% to 16mm)  do GWC nie jest zbyt drobna? Czy nie będą zbyt duże opory przepływy?


Beda opory, zmieszaj go z wiekszym zdecydowanie.


pzdr

----------


## panda

> Dobra robota , aż miło popatrzeć   
> Jak byłem ostatnio to czegoś na tej ścianie brakowało


Podziękować, podziękować  :smile:  Walka trwa, kolejna próba instalacji ze świecą dymną znów zadymiła mi łazienkę (kolejne nieszczelności), ale dzięki temu znalazłem dwie 3-metrowe rury wentylacyjne nieocieplone. Teraz muszę wykombinować jak to ocieplić bez demontażu, a ciasno tam  :sad:  No i obok nich idzie jeszcze 4 metrowa wyrzutnia, też nieocieplona, zastanawiam się czy ją też ogacić?




> A uruchomiłeś już ?


Przekonany byłem że GWC uruchomione i działa. Tylko że jakoś dziwnie działało, glikol za szybko dostawał temperatury.
Doszedłem dlaczego. Otóż jak już pisałem mam 3 pętle. Same pętle odpowietrzyłem "na wiaderko" i było pięknie. Po zamontowaniu wymiennika Juwentu (kupa rurek i prawie 5 litrów pojemności), zalaniu i odpaleniu posyczało, pobulgotało i niby OK. Okazało się jednak że przy rozruchu glikol przepchnął powietrze z wymiennika do pętli i znowu się zapowietrzyły.
W pierwszym podejściu zdejmowałem poszczególne pętle, zaślepiałem i usiłowałem odpowietrzać na raty. Efekt żaden bo żeby odpiąć pętlę trzeba spuścić glikol.
Kolejne podejście i kolejna inwestycja - na każdą pętlę dałem osobny zawór kulowy. Zalałem, odpaliłem i zamykając/otwierając kolejno zawory po gdzieś dwóch godzinach odpowietrzyłem całość. I teraz śmiga aż miło.
Tak więc jak ktoś ma jedną pętlę to ma z górki, jak więcej to niech się liczy z kłopotami. No ale tego teoretyk nie przewidzi, do tego trzeba dojść na własnych błędach. Chociaż odnosząc to do podłogówki czy grzejników to było do przewidzenia że będzie się zapowietrzać.

----------


## Volund

Kłaniam się!
Temat GWC zaintrygował mnie, myślę o wykonaniu żwirowego przy "prawie-moim" prastarym domku  :big grin: . Zastanawia mnie tylko czy taki wymiennik wykopany wzdłuż południowo-zachodniej strony budynku będzie *zimą* lepiej spełniał swoje funkcje niż z północno-wschodniej (wiecznie zacienionej). Co myślicie?
Chyba bardziej zależy mi na sprawnym działaniu GWC zimą, bo mury domu są wystarczająco grube by utrzymywać chłodek latem i klimatyzacja raczej nie będzie konieczna.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Teves

Przygotowuję się do wykonania GWC glikolowego, grunt mam gliniasty na pograniczu lessu, sucho, granica przemarzania 1,1 m.  Podpowiedzcie: jakie fi ile mb i jak głęboko zakopać?

----------


## Piczman

Najlepiej głęboko minimum 1,5 m, a długość ?
Ja na 110 m2 powierzchni domu mam 90 mb , mam działkę mokrą !

----------


## Teves

W jakich odstępach kopałeś rowy pod rury, masz fi25 - ale to średnica zewnętrzna?

----------


## Piczman

Ja zakopałem powiedzmy w linii prostej, rurka wychodzi z domu,obiega go dookoła i wraca w to samo miejsce!
To jest rurka fi 25 o grubości ścianki 2 mm, wydaje mi się że to średnica wewnętrzna !

----------


## Teves

> To jest rurka fi 25 o grubości ścianki 2 mm, wydaje mi się że to średnica wewnętrzna !


To chyba będzie zewnętrzna i ścianka tak jak piszesz, czy możesz to zmierzyć?

Mam lekki kociokwik ze z wymiarowaniem, poprawcie jak źle kombinuję:

1. Nie jest istotna ilość mb tylko powierzchnia z jakiej zbieramy ciepło.
2. Grunt gliniasty niezbyt wilgotny czyli jakieś 20w/m2, ale ... 
http://hubomag.eu/dzpz.html dla spiralnego i pompy ciepła może być nawet 100W/m2  znów dospel dla swojego ze styropianem dla 400m3/h przewiduje 75m2.

No to wychodzi mi że dla moich oczekiwanych max 300m3/h i 1500W no może 2000W potrzebuję coś pomiędzy: 75 a 100 m^2. 

No i teraz jak upchnąć tego zwierza? 
Nie bardzo mam ochotę wyryć dziurę 10x10 i głęboką na 1,5m ale jakby tak dwa rowy o szerokości 1m i długości 8 m w odległości 4m a w nich kolektor spiralny ze 150mb fi25 ? 
Zadziała ?

----------


## Piczman

Sprawdziłem, wewnątrz 23 mm a na zewnątrz 25 mm!

Jeśli w miarę sucho to może wąskie rowki i meandryna ?
Te kręgi mi Adam odradzał   :Roll:

----------


## Teves

> Jeśli w miarę sucho to może wąskie rowki i meandryna ?


Czym wyryć rowek na głębokość 1,5m długości 150m ??? Chyba żeby kopać na szerokość 50-80 cm i dwie rury do jednego rowka, tylko chyba nie da się tych rowków "meandrować" co metr?

----------


## Piczman

> Czym wyryć rowek na głębokość 1,5m długości 150m ???


Łyżką o szerokości 20 cm, Ja chciałem taką kopać ale mam bardzo mokro !
Musiałem kopać 60 cm szeroko żeby wsadzić tam rurkę 25 mm  :ohmy: 

Są jeszcze koparki łańcuchowe ale nie każdy ma dostęp   :Roll:

----------


## adam_mk

Jak jest suchawo to trzeba by się dogadać z chłopakami, co kładą kable do telekomunikacji.
Mają zwykle taką małą kopareczkę z wąską łychą.
Mają wprawę, bo na takiej głębokości też kładą a kabel czy rura to im wszystko rybka.
Adam M.

----------


## HenoK

> Jak jest suchawo to trzeba by się dogadać z chłopakami, co kładą kable do telekomunikacji.
> Mają zwykle taką małą kopareczkę z wąską łychą.
> Mają wprawę, bo na takiej głębokości też kładą a kabel czy rura to im wszystko rybka.
> Adam M.


Taka właśnie ekipa u mnie wykonywała dolne źródło pompy ciepła :

----------


## Piczman

Meandryna ?    :Wink2:

----------


## Damian i Ola

Witajcie, ja również zabieram się do budowy wodnego 1, co prawda finalizacja będzie w dość odległym czasie ale pierwsze kroki już uczyniłem, mam 150mb rury niebieskiej fi32 i przepusty pod fundamentem, będzie jedna pętla, powierzchnia mieszkalna to ok 110m2 i teraz rodzi się pytanie.

Jaką zamówić w Juwencie nagrzewnicę, (czy z oferty np.: NLW)  czytałem na ich stronie, że w zasadzie zrobią każdą ale po co przepłacać?
Jakie Wy koledzy kupiliście i jak wyliczaliście ich wielkość?

Ps. rurka będzie zakopana na 1,5 m grunt piaszczysto/gliniasty bardzo mokro (dolina Neru).

Pozdrawiam Damian

----------


## Piczman

Długość i średnica na miarę domu 3x większego ,,, Zastanowił bym się bo opory duże, pompa zeżre więcej prądu a samo napełnienie tego będzie kosztowało prawie tyle co budowa! Stać Cie na to ?

Nagrzewnicę dobierają sami w Juwencie, poda parametry glikolu i powietrza oraz wydajność !

----------


## Damian i Ola

Dzięki za szybką odpowiedź, Piczman

Długość całkowita 150m to nieco (60m) więcej niż u Ciebie, ale miałem okazję kupić taniej u producenta, musiałem jednak cały "krążek" będzie większy zysk/strata energii cieplnej.  :Wink2: 

Opory powinny być mniejsze przy większej średnicy, a roztworu glikolu nie będzie tak dużo ok 120 litrów w rurze  plus wymiennik i rezerwuar jakieś 15 litrów to wszystko. 

Co do pompy zastosuję może drogą ale samoregulującą się Grundfos ALPHA2, jest bardzo elektrooszczędna i dopasowuje siłę do oporu.

Dzięki za informację na temat doboru nagrzewnicy, w Łodzi jest przedstawiciel i u niego zamówię. 
Z tego co widziałem na zdjęciach to twoja nagrzewnica jest niewielka 24 x 24 cm?? a ile ma rzędów i jak sprawdza się w praktyce czy jest wystarczająca, wiem że zima jeszcze przed Tobą ale lato już było i to z upalnym sierpniem? Ja zamówię nagrzewnicę na wiosnę może do tego czasu będzie zima i podzielisz się swoimi doświadczeniami.

Ps. Gratuluję artykułu w Muratorze, całkiem fajnie opisali, od razu skojarzyłem.

Pozdrawiam Damian

----------


## amigo1974

> Długość i średnica na miarę domu 3x większego ,,, Zastanowił bym się bo opory duże, pompa zeżre więcej prądu a samo napełnienie tego będzie kosztowało prawie tyle co budowa! Stać Cie na to ?
> 
> Nagrzewnicę dobierają sami w Juwencie, poda parametry glikolu i powietrza oraz wydajność !


To znaczy że na 300m2 powierzchni wentylowanej o wysokości pomieszczeń 2,70 ,150 mb rury fi32 wzupełności wystarczy?

----------


## Teves

> Co do pompy zastosuję może drogą ale samoregulującą się Grundfos ALPHA2, jest bardzo elektrooszczędna i dopasowuje siłę do oporu.


Ale opory w tym układzie są niemal stałe. Chodzi raczej o to żeby przetłaczała tylko tyle ile potrzeba, a wiec trzeb kontrolować spadek temp. na nagrzewnicy a nie spadek cisnienia. Pewnie ta pompa tez ma taka możliwość po połączeniu z czujnikiem temp.

Ja planuję 150mb fi25 zakopanej w glinie i jednak nie jest tak sucho jak myślałem  :smile:  Piczman ma super układ rurka biegnie sobie dookoła domu, ale  jeśli będzie meandra to sprawność pozyskiwania będzie mniejsza. Według mnie nie jest istotna długość rury a powierzchnia z jakiej zbierasz ciepło. Podobno optymalnie jest gdy rurki są oddalone od siebie o 0,8 m lub więcej. Czyli na  100m^2 jest wtedy 125mb + 10mb zakrętów+10mb powrót- miałbyś wtedy powierzchnie domu do wymiennika jak 1:1. Według mnie jak szybko byś ten glikol nie pędził, to na wyjściu z ziemi  będzie miał temperaturę gruntu, a akumulator wokół rurki będzie przepotężny, Czyli będzie można pobierać dowolnie długo.

----------


## Damian i Ola

Ciśnienie będzie stałe, ale nie da się określić z góry oporów tłoczenia i dobór pompy optymalnej będzie raczej kłopotliwy (kosztowny), lepiej od razu kupić jedną pompę która się sama dopasuje i jeszcze poda zużycie prądu w W.
Co do czujnika temperatury to pompa ma wbudowany czujnik pozwala on na obniżenie parametrów pracy w trybie nocnym, ale to raczej będzie zupełnie zbyteczna funkcja.

Inny problem, o którym właśnie się dowiedziałem to wkraplanie wilgoci wewnątrz elektryki/elektroniki pompy, prędzej czy później to ją wykończy i to dotyczy chyba wszystkich pomp (CO), które są przystosowane do tłoczenia czynnika o wyższej temp. niż temp. otoczenia.

Trzeba by to jakoś zaizolować termicznie i paroszczelnie.

----------


## gul1337

Witam,

Wątek związany z wentylacją śledzę już od dłuższego czasu, ale czas rozpoczęcia budowy się zbliża więc nadchodzi czas podjęcia decyzji.

Dom który buduję ma być "prawie pasywny" 30cm styropianu na ścianach, 25-30cm na podłodze, dom na płycie fundamentowej.Strefa klimatyczna III (Górny Śląsk) . Dla takich parametrów OZC wykazał mi 25kWh/m2/rok. powierzchnia domu ok. 130m2. Objętość liczona po ścianach wewnętrznych 460m3.

Jako rekuperator zwracam się ku Bartoszowi, jego wielkość mi nie przeszkadza. Vena 3 o wydajności 350 [m3/h] lub Vena 4 o wydajności 550 [m3/h]. Jednak przy objętości 460m3 skłaniam się ku Vena 4.
co sądzicie o takim doborze? Na forum są opinie iż wydajność powinna być w okolicach 1 wymiany na godzinę, tylko tutaj znajduję się po środku.Tylko czy ten 550m3/h nie będzie za duży?

W wyborze GWC skłaniam się ku "gwc wodny 1" pomysłu Adam_mk. Na działce mam sucho, woda pojawia się na głębokości 4-5m, pod warstwą humusu sam piach, więc liczę się z potrzebą zakopania większej ilości rury. Myślałem o trzech pętlach o długości 75-100m fi25 co daje około 225m. Przyjmując iż sucho na działce przyjmuję 15 [W/m] * 225 [m] = 3375 [W].  Ze względu na stosunkowo wysoką sprawność bartosza, GWC zamierzam wykorzystywać również zimą, jednak głównie jako "tanią klimatyzację" w lecie. Czy sądzicie iż taka moc złoża pozwoli na ciągłą pracę?. Na razie planuję grzać prądem, a w przyszłości możliwe iż pompą ciepła jak po zakończeniu budowy okaże się iż grzanie prądem wychodzi jednak zbyt drogo.

Ze względu iż na działce jest sucho rozważam ułożenie jednej pętli pod przydomową oczyszczalnią ścieków, drugą pętlę pod płytą fundamentową w podsypce, a trzecią pod normalnym trawnikiem.
Co sądzicie o takim rozwiązaniu? czy w sprawnym funkcjonowaniu nie będzie przeszkadzała różna temperatura czynnika roboczego?  spodziewam się iż pod domem,oczyszczalnią, i na działce będą różne temperatury. Czy raczej powinny być to pomijalne  różnice?

Zastanawiałem się również nad nagrzewnicą z Juwentu - czy następujące parametry powinny być wystarczające? 

Temperatura nawiewu: -20*C
Temperatura wywiewu:  +1*C
Temperatura glikolu:  +6*C
Przepływ powietrza:  460m3/h

Szczególnie zastanawiam się nad przepływem powietrza - nagrzewnica powinna być zaprojektowana dla 1 wymiany na godzinę czy raczej dla maksymalnej wydajności reku?

Pozdrawiam,
Gul1337

----------


## adam_mk

Powinno zadziałać poprawnie przy dobrym wykonaniu.
Z wentylacją to celowałbym w 550m3 bo... jak palaczy przy święcie nalezie to co?
Okna otwierać?   :Lol:  
Adam M.

----------


## Damian i Ola

Nie, palaczy goni się kijami  :big grin:   i wychodzi o wiele taniej i zdrowiej dla wszystkich.
W końcu mój dom , moje zasady.

----------


## Jani_63

> Nie, palaczy goni się kijami   i wychodzi o wiele taniej i zdrowiej dla wszystkich.
> W końcu mój dom , moje zasady.


Noo, dla palaczy to niekoniecznie zdrowiej  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
A i zestaw kijów też kosztuje  :big grin:  

Jani_63

----------


## Piczman

Zapas się przydaje choćby na pierwszy rok od zamieszkania!
Potem to jak Adam wspomniał, jak zleci się połowa rodzinki raz na jakiś czas ,a wilgotność skoczy do 80 % , palaczy nie trzeba   :Confused:

----------


## gul1337

Dzięki za odpowiedź, jednak Będzie 550m3/h  :smile:  

zapytam jeszcze raz:

a co myślicie o tej nagrzewnicy?:

Temperatura nawiewu: -20*C
Temperatura wywiewu: +1*C
Temperatura glikolu: +6*C
Przepływ powietrza: 460 m3/h

Jaki do niej przepływ byście wybrali? maksymalny reku, czy objętość domu? Adam_mk wspominałeś że używasz takich trochę przewymiarowanych, jakie mają parametry ?

Pozdrawiam,
Gul1337

----------


## Piczman

Podajesz -20, czasem jest więcej więc przewymiarowana lepiej sobie poradzi, tyle !
Ja mam 250 m3 kubatury "wentylowanej" mechanicznie i taką wielkość podałem do nagrzewnicy.
Reku ma max wydatek nieco mniejszy ,,,

----------


## miloszenko

> Rury to możesz we własnym zakresie ułozyć.
> A skrzynkę z wymiennicą zlecić.
> Albo kupić za krocie od lidera wentylacji...    
> Medalistka jest!  
> Adam M.


Ja jestem z Krakowa, budowe ruszam w kwietniu, w okresie wakacyjnym bede chcial sie zabrac za budowe GWC, mam wysoki poziom wod gruntowych (jak wysoki to sie dowiem bo czekam na wyniki badan hydro/geo), w zwiazku z tym szukam kogos z okolic Krakowa, kto moglby dopomoc w polaczeniu reku z GWC (bo jak nie znajde to sie skonczy na Medalistce :smile: . Niestety nie mam za bardzo czasu zrobic tego samemu dlatego gotow jestem kogos odpowiednio za pomoc wynagrodzic :smile:

----------


## manieq82

witka,
gwc żwirowy - miał być ale jest uno problemo chyba...

teren ogólnie maksymalnie piaszczysty i suchy, w lato kopałem baaardzo głęboko i cały czas susza
więc decyzja była co do gwc żwirowego
przed kilkoma dniami kopareczka kopała mi po drugiej stronie domu (teren niżej o około 0.5m conajmniej) i po wkopaniu się na ok. 2.5 m pojawiła się woda - kazałem pogłębić środkiem i zebrała się przez dzień mała kałuża - lustro tak na 2 - 2,5m
czy będzie dobrze?
w lato na pewno conajmniej 3m i była sahara - teraz pora inna, wiosną chyba będzie jeszcze gorzej

i teraz pytanie: do it or not ?

rura miała iść około 1,7 pod ziemią, złoże sięgało by 2m 

myślałem może coby dać wyżej i dać z góry więcej styro?

----------


## mar1173

Witam.
Od kilku miesięcy śledzę różne wątki a w szczególności dotyczące GWC, buforów, rekuperacji , PC itp. Jestem pełen podziwu dla osób oraz posiadanej przez nich wiedzy oraz to ,że chętnie i bezinteresownie się nią dzielą. Jeszcze raz 
CHWAŁA WAM ZA TO!

 Zaczynając budowę wydawało mi się że jestem bardzo dobrze do tego  przygotowany. Dzisiaj mogę powiedzieć - dopóki nie zacząłem czytać tego forum to w zasadzie nie wiedziałem nic o nowoczesnym, ekonomicznym i ekologicznym budownictwie które  przy odrobinie chęci oraz pomocy ludzi obecnych tutaj możemy zaadoptować na własne potrzeby i przy nieporównywalnych mniejszym nakładzie finansowym, dające zadowalające efekty końcowe a czasami i lepsze niż zakupione gotowe rozwiązania wykonane przez firmę. A do tego jeszcze jaka satysfakcja.
Teraz mój problem.
Posiadam dom parterowy z uż. poddaszem o p. u. 150 m2 kub. ok 400 m3 projektowe zapotrzebowanie na ciepło wynosi 9 kW. Ze względu że planuję zainstalować rekuperator oraz zwiększyć gr. ocieplenia do - podł. 12 cm , ściana 20, poddasze 25 na skosach,35 sufit-  myślę  że znacznie spadnie (jeszcze nie policzone),stan surowy na działce 2650 m2. Teren mokry, poziom wody 0,2-0,5 m w niższej części działki (ok. 1000m2), nachylenie 3-4 % w kier. południowym.  Planuję wykonać GWC wodny 1 składający się z 2 lub 3 pętli. P1 na potrzeby rekuperacji  fi 25 lub 32 dł 150 m, p2 i p3 z rur fi 25 lu 32 dł 150 mb każda na potrzeby PC ok 8-10kw(może kiedyś będą tańsze i zainstaluję). Czy to jest dobre rozwiązanie?  Druga sprawa -na wysokości domu poziom wód gruntowych okresowo występuje pow. poz. ław fundamentowych. Fundament murowany z bl. betonowych od str zewnętrznej ocieplony jest styropianem o gr. 8 cm obłożony folią kubełkową i obsypany piachem. Ze względu na wysoki poziom wód najniższa część docieplenia fundamentów czasami znajduję się w wodzie. Czy istnieje taka możliwość  że woda będzie podciągała się pomiędzy ścianą fundamentową a styropianem, jeżeli tak to   jakie będą tego skutki. Dodam że pow. poz. gruntu chcę dołożyć jeszcze 8-10 cm styropianu. Czy dobrym rozwiązaniem byłoby wykonanie drenażu? Jeśli tak to w jakiej odległości od budynku i na jakiej głębokości i czy obniżenie poziomu wód gruntowych nie będzie miało wpływu na działanie GWC. 
 Pozdrawiam wszystkich 
Mariusz G

----------


## Piczman

Pomysł z zakopaniem pętli do przyszłej pompy ciepła może i dobry ale czy już dzisiaj wiesz jaka będzie, może zdecydujesz się na pompę z bezpośrednim parowaniem a wtedy d...
Dobrze że dużo czytasz bo lepiej zorientowany inwestor popełnia mniej błędów.
To czy woda dostanie się pod styropian na fundamencie zależy od tego jak był przyklejany. jeśli prawidłowo na placki + membrana wokół to będzie ok, poza tym dokładna izolacja przeciwwilgociowa jest ważniejsza.I ściany fundamentowej i styropianu z zewnątrz.
U mnie też ława cały czas w wodzie, dlatego podniosłem dom o ok. metr wyżej wcześniejszego poziomu działki i zadbałem o dokładne odizolowanie się od tej wody.
Drenaż jest dobrą sprawą i nie martw się, nie ograniczy Ci gwc   :Wink2:  , całej działki Ci nie wysuszy jeśli o to się boisz. Jeśli masz gdzie odprowadzić wodę z drenażu to zrób go, zwróć uwagę również na odprowadzenie wody z dachu.

Pozdr.

----------


## Jani_63

> Czy dobrym rozwiązaniem byłoby wykonanie drenażu? Jeśli tak to w jakiej odległości od budynku i na jakiej głębokości i czy obniżenie poziomu wód gruntowych nie będzie miało wpływu na działanie GWC. 
>  Pozdrawiam wszystkich 
> Mariusz G


Drenaż wykonuje się w połowie wysokości lawy fundamentowej obojętnie czy dla gruntów przepuszczalnych, czy nieprzepuszczalnych.
Nie powinien mieć wpływu na działanie wymienników gruntowych, a zabezpieczy fundamenty przed nadmierna wilgocią, tym bardziej że jak piszesz okresowo stoją w w wodzie.
Z tym że izolacja przeciwwilgociowa przede wszystkim.
Dobrze wykonana izolacja średnia powinna dać sobie już rade.



Jani_63

----------


## mar1173

Dzięki za radę.
Jednak muszę to jeszcze dobrze przemyśleć. Z tego co się tutaj dowiedziałem z 1mb fi 35-40 oraz z 1 m2 gruntu można otrzymać ok 30W . Planując montaż PC o mocy 6-8 kW należałoby ułożyć 200-300 mb na pow. 200-300 m2. I dylemat: czy 2x100 mb, czy 2x150 mb czy może jeszcze więcej? Ułożenie - czy spiralne nie będzie zbyt wychładzać gruntu ze względu na małą powierzchnię? Czy przy przepływie 3m3/h (czyli 1,5 m3/h dla 1 pętli) ma znaczenie sposób ułożenia tzn im mniej zmian kierunków przepływu tym lepiej- mniejsze opory? Bądę kopał dopiero w czerwcu lub lipcu, także jeszcze trochę czasu mam. 

*Piczman*
Przeczytałem Twój dziennik . Brawo! 
Też się przymierzałem do takiego rozwiązania  ogrzewania jak u Ciebie- kocioł+bufor+podłogówka do tego reku  + GWC z nagrzewnicą. Jednak miałem obawy co do ekonomiczności ogrzewaniem węglem które Ty potwierdziłeś na swoim przykładzie:
1 kg węgla = ok.0,65 zł
20 kg węgla = 70kWh
1 kWh=13/70=0,186zł

U mnie  en elektr. NT =ok 0,26 zł/kWh
Dlatego planowałem bufor + grzałki i tylko w NT. Przy zapotrzebowaniu rocznym na co + cwu ok. 10000 kWh wychodzi ok. 700 zł więcej ale komfort obsługi - nie ma co porównywać. Szkoda tylko ,że nikt z ,,groszkowców" nie zainstaluję sobie ciepłomierza i nie sprawdzi ile go to ,,tanie ciepło" faktycznie kosztuje. Obecnie za mieszkanie w bloku 80 m2 co +cwu 5 m3 /mies. płacę roczne ok. 4000 zł (ciepło z sieci miejskiej które ponoć jest najtańsze) . Więc jeżeli  za co i cwu w nowym domu zapłacę poniżej tej kwoty przy prądzie będę baaardzo zadowolony.  Na PC za 30 tys. zł mnie nie stać (mało opłacalne), jednak coraz  więcej osób instaluje takie za 12-15 tys. zł. Dlatego chcę na razie zakopać GWC (później wiązałoby się z rozkopywaniem już zagospodarowanej działki) , zobaczyć jak się sprawują te tańsze pompy. Jeżeli nie będzie z nimi problemów to zainstaluję, a może i ,,markowe" będą tańsze. Budowa potrwa jeszcze ze 2 lata. Pozostałe roboty chcę wykonać sam. Nie mam już zdrowia do ,,fachofcóf".
Być może moim rozumowaniu są błędy, nie mniej czekam na Wasze opinie.
Za wszystkie rady jak i uwagi z góry dziękuję.

----------


## zylko

Piczman, Panda,

czy moglibyście więcej napisać o wydajności waszych GWC? Pewnie jesteście już po etapie wstępnego strojenia i można coś więcej powiedzieć/napisać jak to się sprawuje w lecie i w zimie. Np przy temp na dworze 25 temperatura za nagrzewnicą 18 glikol 8 ustawienie reku około 250m3/h pompa okło 30W, przy -2 za nagrzewnicą +6 glikol 8 reku około 120m3/h pompa około 20W, + podstawowe parametry układu nagrzewnica/wymiennik/reku np nagrzewnica 60x60X30cm 6 rzędowa, wymiennik 150m przy  3 pętlach, wymiana max reku 250m3/h, pompka max 60W.
Idą mrozy, więc przynajmniej jeżeli chodzi o scenariusz "zima" będzie dobry moment na testy. Teraz tylko zanotować i dać gawiedzi do wiadomości jak się sprawuje.
Z góry wielkie dzięki i pozdrawiam,
Zylko

----------


## Jani_63

> Dzięki za radę.
> Jednak muszę to jeszcze dobrze przemyśleć. Z tego co się tutaj dowiedziałem z 1mb fi 35-40 oraz z 1 m2 gruntu można otrzymać ok 30W . Planując montaż PC o mocy 6-8 kW należałoby ułożyć 200-300 mb na pow. 200-300 m2. I dylemat: czy 2x100 mb, czy 2x150 mb czy może jeszcze więcej? Ułożenie - czy spiralne nie będzie zbyt wychładzać gruntu ze względu na małą powierzchnię? Czy przy przepływie 3m3/h (czyli 1,5 m3/h dla 1 pętli) ma znaczenie sposób ułożenia tzn im mniej zmian kierunków przepływu tym lepiej- mniejsze opory? Bądę kopał dopiero w czerwcu lub lipcu, także jeszcze trochę czasu mam.


Moc jaka można uzyskać z z kolektorów płaskich mieści się w dojść szerokim zakresie 20 - 60 W/mb
30 W z metra to dojść bezpieczne założenie dla Twoich warunków wodno - gruntowych.
Wiec przy założeniu że będziesz robił dwie pętle, to dla mocy 6 kW 2x 100m,
a dla 8 kW 2x 150m w zupełności wystarczy. Chyba że zakładasz możliwe zmiany wodno - gruntowe, to wtedy trzeba by założyć 25 W/mb
Większa ilość pętli to IMHO zbędna asekuracja za konkretne pieniądze.
Czemu upierasz się przy kolektorach spiralnych? Oddawanie energii przez grunt rozpatruj w kategoriach oddziaływania ich objętości na każdy mb, a nie powierzchni jaka zajmują.
Meander się sprawdza u osób które już go ułożyły. Nie generuje zbytnich oporów, a oddziałuje na dużą objętość gruntu. Pamiętaj tylko o odpowiednim odstępie miedzy poszczególnymi nitkami rury.

----------


## Piczman

> Też się przymierzałem do takiego rozwiązania  ogrzewania jak u Ciebie- kocioł+bufor+podłogówka do tego reku  + GWC z nagrzewnicą. Jednak miałem obawy co do ekonomiczności ogrzewaniem węglem które Ty potwierdziłeś na swoim przykładzie:
> 1 kg węgla = ok.0,65 zł
> 20 kg węgla = 70kWh
> 1 kWh=13/70=0,186zł


Żałuje że nie wsadziłem grzałki, mógłbym wtedy wykluczyć błąd w liczeniu ale duży na pewno nie jest.
Faktycznie czasem się bardziej opłaci po prostu grzać prądem, też wolałbym dopłacić ok. 500 zł i mieć gdzieś etat palacza, może w lecie Ją zainstaluję ,,,
Potrzebuję na CO 4-5 tyś Kwh !
Na Twoim miejscu dobrze przygotowałbym się do grzania prądem !

----------


## Piczman

> czy moglibyście więcej napisać o wydajności waszych GWC?


Moje GWC tak na prawdę pracuje od kilku dni ( temp. spadła poniżej 0 C ).
Pomiarów jeszcze nie robiłem, temp. glikolu jest w tej chwili w okolicach 12-13 stopni. Wiem że liczymy dla niższej, może spadnie wraz z czasem trwania zimy !?
Będe obserwował i po jakimś czasie opiszę swoje doświadczenia.
Ma być w piątek ponad 10 stopniowy mróz u nas, wszystko stanie się jasne jak słońce   :Wink2:  i myślę da to potencjalnym ochotnikom motywację do wykonania GWC u siebie !

Pozdr.

----------


## Jani_63

> Ma być w piątek ponad 10 stopniowy mróz u nas ...
> .


Brrr, już się cieszę  :sad: 
Przydałaby się jakaś kołderka ze śniegu żeby spowolnić proces wychładzania gruntu.
To tak w temacie energii w nim zawartej.

A po ludzku to po prostu idą *Święta*  :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :cool:   :cool:   :smile:   :smile:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## Damian i Ola

Z niecierpliwością będę czekał na relację z działania systemu przy zimowych warunkach, mam jeszcze czas na ew korekty, rury będę zakopywał dopiero w przyszłe lato  :Wink2:

----------


## manieq82

będzie mróz każdy będzie miał więcej czasu aby podyskutować  :smile: 

dziś wujek tak mnie skomentował jak narzekałem że mróz i że nic nie zrobię - przynajmniej będziesz miał czas się z synem pobawić  :Roll:   :Roll:   :Lol:   coś w tym jest

----------


## Mice

> witka,
> gwc żwirowy - miał być ale jest uno problemo chyba...
> 
> teren ogólnie maksymalnie piaszczysty i suchy, w lato kopałem baaardzo głęboko i cały czas susza
> więc decyzja była co do gwc żwirowego
> przed kilkoma dniami kopareczka kopała mi po drugiej stronie domu (teren niżej o około 0.5m conajmniej) i po wkopaniu się na ok. 2.5 m pojawiła się woda - kazałem pogłębić środkiem i zebrała się przez dzień mała kałuża - lustro tak na 2 - 2,5m
> czy będzie dobrze?
> w lato na pewno conajmniej 3m i była sahara - teraz pora inna, wiosną chyba będzie jeszcze gorzej
> 
> ...


no bez przesady, ja mam w porywach 70-80cm ppt lustro wody i też się zmieściło złoże żwirowe  :Lol:  
po co tak głęboko chcesz to kłaść   :ohmy:  a potem jeszcze styro   :Roll:

----------


## Jani_63

Dokładnie. Po co to tak głęboko zakopywać?
Optymalna  użytkowo i ekonomicznie głębokość posadowienia to 1,7 - 2m
Przykrycie styro symuluje jego posadowienie na głębokości 5÷6m pod powierzchnią ziemi.
Są nawet konstrukcje praktycznie wyniesione pod poziom, ale wymagają obsypania ziemią.
A nie każdy chce mieć górkę u siebie.

----------


## panda

> Piczman, Panda,
> czy moglibyście ...


Moglibyście.
GWC glikolowe, 3 pętle po ok. 60 metrów na głębokości ok.1 metra.
Nagrzewnica 3 rzędowa 60x60 cm.
-11,9 temp. zewn.
10,6 temp. wchodzi do skrzynki z wentylatorami za nagrzewnicą
8,9 wchodzi na reku z wentylatorów
16,1 wychodzi z reku do domu
7,2 temp. glikolu z ziemi
6,5 temp. glikolu wychodzącego z nagrzewnicy

----------


## kerado28

> Napisał zylko
> 
> Piczman, Panda,
> czy moglibyście ...
> 
> 
> Moglibyście.
> GWC glikolowe, 3 pętle po ok. 60 metrów na głębokości ok.1 metra.
> Nagrzewnica 3 rzędowa 60x60 cm.
> ...


Ja odpaliłem reku 3 dni temu - GWC żwirowe
- 9 temperatura na zewnątrz
+ 4,4 wejście do rekuperatora ( ale niedługo spadnie - 2-3 dni)
+ 14,7 wychodzi z reku do domu (tutaj mam straty - musze obłożyć kanały dodatkową izolacją)

----------


## m-mormon

Jaką pompe zastosować do wodnego? W dokumentacji nagrzewnicy Juwentu jest prędkość 1,8m/s i przepływ objętościowy 1,8m3/h. Zakopane w ziemi 2x100m rury fi25

----------


## manieq82

> no bez przesady, ja mam w porywach 70-80cm ppt lustro wody i też się zmieściło złoże żwirowe  
> po co tak głęboko chcesz to kłaść   a potem jeszcze styro


ee no dopóki nie zrobię to teoretyk jestem
uspokoiłeś mnie  :smile: 

pozdrawiam 
PS. Mice - jak widzisz powoli mi to idzie  :sad:

----------


## zarembiusz

Witam,
Czy możecie polecić sprawdzonych i niedrogich wykonawców (z okolic Warszawy czy Grodziska Maz.) wentylacji mechanicznej z rekuperacją i gwc?

----------


## Lookita

Wykonawca,ktory robi w zasadzie na obszarze Polski,glownie lodzkie,mazowieckie,opolskie....ceny typowe,ale sprawdzony i godny polecenia
www.warebud.pl


Z innej beczki: przy -16--17,wylaczylem gwc plytowe,bezprzeponowe,nawiew ok. 9,ale wilgotnosc w pomieszczeniu o pow. 40 m2,z 2 nawiewami ok.30 %   praca bez gwc reku na II biegu ok. 2 h
wczesniej dzialal z gwc,nawiew ok. 10.5,nie palilem w kominku,wilgotnosc ok. 45-49 %,ale praca non stop gwc od kilku miesiecy...
teraz mam -19.5 st. na zew. nawiew  11 st.

----------


## Damian i Ola

> Napisał zylko
> 
> czy moglibyście więcej napisać o wydajności waszych GWC?
> 
> 
> Moje GWC tak na prawdę pracuje od kilku dni ( temp. spadła poniżej 0 C ).
> Pomiarów jeszcze nie robiłem, temp. glikolu jest w tej chwili w okolicach 12-13 stopni. Wiem że liczymy dla niższej, może spadnie wraz z czasem trwania zimy !?
> Będe obserwował i po jakimś czasie opiszę swoje doświadczenia.
> Ma być w piątek ponad 10 stopniowy mróz u nas, wszystko stanie się jasne jak słońce   i myślę da to potencjalnym ochotnikom motywację do wykonania GWC u siebie !
> ...


Wiem okres przedświąteczny masa zajęć, zakupy, porządki itd itp. ale...

Jestem ciekaw jak sprawdza się wodny po pierwszej fali mrozów?

----------


## Piczman

Chyba dobrze   :big grin:  

Nie mam czym zmierzyć bo mi urządzenie pomiarowe padło,GWC chodzi cały czas i dogrzewa skutecznie ale temp. nie podam.
Nawiew na pewno podobny jak przy 0 C tak na oko !

Pozdr.

----------


## zylko

> Napisał zylko
> 
> Piczman, Panda,
> czy moglibyście ...
> 
> 
> Moglibyście.
> GWC glikolowe, 3 pętle po ok. 60 metrów na głębokości ok.1 metra.
> Nagrzewnica 3 rzędowa 60x60 cm.
> ...


Dzięki za info.
dobrze rozumiem, że na dworze masz -11,9 a z nagrzewnicy wychodzi ci +10,6 (czy może -10,6  :Wink2:  ), przy temp glikolu +7,2?
Jak szybko pchasz glikol przez tę nagrzewnicę (może być teoretyczna wydajność pompki) i jaki mniej/więcej robisz przeciąg w kanałach wentylacyjnych (m3/h)? Używasz złoża w sposób ciągły czy dajesz mu odpocząć (ile?)?

Pozdrwiam,
Zylko

----------


## Piczman

Mam -16 za oknem, ma byc -20 u nas podobno.
Jeśli automatyka przeciwzamrożeniowa się nie załącza a GWC chodzi od tygodnia 24/h to co to oznacza ?

 :big grin:

----------


## Damian i Ola

To oznacza, że jest super!!!

A jak wygląda kwestia wilgotności w domu, czy się za bardzo nie przesusza?

----------


## Piczman

Mam w okolicach 50 %, przy max wymianie 44 % ale to akurat wynik pierwszego sezonu grzewczego.
W przyszłym roku będzie na pewno inaczej, mam nadzieję że baaaardzo sucho   :Wink2: 

Panda będzie mógł coś więcej napisać, On ma dom wygrzany/odparowany !

----------


## Lookita

U mnie ,jest teraz -19 prawie,pale w kominku,na gwc jade na I biegu,wilgotnosc ok. 44%,bywa srednio 49%,nawiew z gornych anemo z niezaizolowanego stryszku ok. 10.5 st.Nie mierze w tym roku,ile daje ''genek''ale ok. 5 st,moze +4 przy tych temp.Ale widzialem wylot mej wyrzutni-parka leci ,ze hej,sopel lodu po scianie,oj przed tynkami to przemysle.....

----------


## Damian i Ola

Sucho to dobrze i źle jednocześnie.
Dobrze bo jak jest sucho to jest ciepło i  grzyb nam się nie pojawi.
Źle, bo suche powietrze jest bardzo męczące i niezdrowe.

Dobrze jeśli utrzymuje się w zakresie 40% - 60% zimą przy ok 20st C, poniżej 30% już jest bardzo niezdrowo.

Jeśli leci dużo pary to i straty są spore, Reku się nie wyrabia.

----------


## Jani_63

Komfort bytowy regulują nawet Polskie Normy 78/B-03421 
Z tym że od 1-go stycznia 2003r stosowanie ich jest całkowicie dobrowolne.
Mniej więcej wygląda to tak:
http://www.mojaenergia.pl/uimages/ogrzewanie/para1.jpg

----------


## Elstir

> Mam w okolicach 50 %, przy max wymianie 44 % ale to akurat wynik pierwszego sezonu grzewczego.
> W przyszłym roku będzie na pewno inaczej, mam nadzieję że baaaardzo sucho  
> 
> Panda będzie mógł coś więcej napisać, On ma dom wygrzany/odparowany !


przygotuj się na 22-25%
 :smile:

----------


## Piczman

Znowu będzie trzeba soki zgrzewkami kupować   :Confused:  
Się doczekać nie mogę   :big tongue:

----------


## Jani_63

*
CZAS ŚWIĄT I CAŁY ŚWIAT LEGŁ W CICHE ŚNIEŻNE POSŁANIE
GRUDZIEŃ JUŻ WKRÓTCE PRZEMINIE
LECZ JEGO PIĘKNO ZOSTANIE W NAS..
ZDROWYCH, WESOŁYCH ŚWIĄT BOŻEGO NARODZENIA ŻYCZY*

----------


## Lookita

> Sucho to dobrze i źle jednocześnie.
> Dobrze bo jak jest sucho to jest ciepło i  grzyb nam się nie pojawi.
> Źle, bo suche powietrze jest bardzo męczące i niezdrowe.
> 
> Dobrze jeśli utrzymuje się w zakresie 40% - 60% zimą przy ok 20st C, poniżej 30% już jest bardzo niezdrowo.
> 
> Jeśli leci dużo pary to i straty są spore, Reku się nie wyrabia.



Witam.....
Co do tego stwierdzenia-a jaki reku ,nie wyrzuca powietrza o dodatniej tem???Kazdy,totez,przy -18 na zew. pow. bedzie wywiewalo i w parke sie zamienialo,zwlaszcza,jesli ma duza wilgotnosc....Z obliczen moich w owych temp. wychodzilo mi,ze moj Mistral kolo 75% wyrabial....Co do wilgotnosci-klimacik mam odpowiedni,czulem roznice w por. z domem moich tesciow.Roznice 5% da sie juz odczuc....przy braku stalej ,efektywnej wentylacji.

----------


## Jani_63

Wilgotność powietrza wywiewanego jest zawsze maksymalna dla danej temperatury wywiewu. 
Wynika ona z nasycenia. Reszta się wykropiła podczas rekuperacji.
Para będzie leciała zawsze. Nawet jakby był rekuperator o 100% sprawności, to powietrze wyrzucane będzie cieplejsze jeśli na zewnątrz panują temperatury ujemne.

----------


## Lookita

...ano wlasnie....ale faktem jest,ze musze dorobic jakis kolnierz na wyrzutnie,gdyz wilgoc sie skraplala i od razu w szronik i lodzik na scianie mi sie zamienila,byla wielka plama.....musze jakis lejeczek wymyslic,gdyz wowczas skropliny wylatywac beda nad ziemie,a nie na mur,nawet jesli wielki sopel sie zrobi,ale nie plama....

----------


## Ogniowy

Ciekawy artykuł na stosowanie srebra w rurach do GWC, nie uważacie??? , zwłaszcza te inhalacje szczurów jonami srebra...
Warto poczytać:

http://portalwiedzy.onet.pl/4868,172...zasopisma.html

Pozdrawiam

----------


## adam_mk

Już dość dawno wyrobiłem sobie zdanie o TYM wynalazku w zastosowaniu do GWC.
A artykuł , faktycznie - ciekawy.
Adam M.

----------


## kst

Ufff ! Dobrnąłem do końca tematu i moje wnioski są następujące:
1) pomysłowość ludzka nie zna granic;
2) każdy pomysł można zrealizować ze skutkiem lepszym lub gorszym, w praktyce raczej gorszym niż się zakładało:(
3) nie da się opracować idealnego rozwiązania dla każdego domu - wszystko należy rozpatrywać w odniesieniu do konkretnego domu , w konkretnych warunkach i dla konkretnych domowników;
4) GWC i reku może kosztować sporo i nigdy się nie zwrócić , ale jeśli podniósł się komfort mieszkania w takim domu - to już nakłady zostały zwrócone !

A teraz wnioski praktyczne dla mnie:
1) GWC rurowy nie wchodzi w grę z uwagi na podłoże (glina z kamieniami a pod nią prawie skała)
2) GWC żwirowy to wg mnie nieporozumienie (szczególnie pod podłogą domu !) ale jak ktoś ma i jest zadowolony , no to niech się cieszy;
3) GWC wodny 1: jak ktoś ma wysoki poziom wody gruntowej (ja nie) to lepiej już wykonać w tym koszcie ogrzewanie na pompę ciepła niż bawić się w zamianę niskotemperaturowej wody na podgrzanie powietrza  wentylacyjnego ! Wtedy na parterze trzeba dać koniecznie podłogówkę na całej powierzchni a pod podłogę dać minimum 20 cm styropianu
4) GWC wodny 2 ( ze studnią) to ciekawe rozwiązanie dla kogoś kto ma już studnię na działce lub i tak zamierza ją wykopać lub też w tej postaci wykonać zbiornik na deszczówkę (jak ja). Wtedy jest sens zastosowania tego układu do schładzania powietrza w upalne dni i doprowadzenia zimą do reku gdyż koszt takiego GWC jest chyba najniższy ze wszystkich !
5) jeśli już zdecyduje się na reku to koniecznie powietrze nawiewane musi iść innymi kanałami niż rozprowadzenie DGP z kominka. Ktoś słusznie zauważył , że ciepłe powietrze z kominka nie można doprowadzać pod sufit !

I uwagi ogólne dotyczące dyskusji i argumentów:
1) istnieje ogólna tendencja do wykazywania zalet danych systemów przy założeniu SKRAJNYCH warunków użytkowania tj. zimą dla minus 20 stopni C (jest takich dni w roku może z kilka, w najgorsze zimy raptem kilkanaście) oraz w letnie upały plus 35 stopni C. których jest równie wiele jak tych mroźnych.
Generalnie w naszym polskim klimacie średnia temperatura letnia oscyluje około 15 stopni C i tu już niczego schładzać przez GWC nie potrzeba natomiast średnia "zimowa" a raczej z całego sezonu grzewczego jest na poziomie około 4 stopni C - czyli średnio tyle ile daje nam ...GWC.
Licząc "oszczędności" dla temperatur skrajnych na papierze te wartości wyglądają wręcz fantastycznie, gdy jednak ktoś policzy dla średnie realnej temperatury wówczas to już zdecydowanie kiepsko. Proszę dla tych wartości "start" i "zysków" policzyć opłacalność ekonomiczną tych przedsięwzięć - wcale się nie dziwię, że tyle firm produkuje taki suoper-antywabkteryjne-rury czy inne reku o wydajności wystarczającej dla sali bankietowej na 100 par !

2) bardzo mało jest relacji osób, które wykonały już do końca te instalacje u siebie i ze spokojnym sumieniem mogą podzielić się w pełni optymistycznymi wnioskami

3) większość pomysłów jest oparta na podstawowym prawie o nazwie: "wydaje mi się"....

Co zatem zrobię ja w moim domu:
1) ogrzewanie tradycyjne grzejnikowe opalane piecem na eko-groszek plus dodatkowy ruszt na odpady drzewne;
2) kominek z DGP grawitacyjnym doprowadzającym ciepłe powietrze tylko do łazienki na pietrze;
3) ocieplenie podłogi jest 12 cm styropianu, ocieplenie poddasza jest 30 cm wełny, ocieplenie ścian będzie 15 cm styropianu
4) jest wentylacja grawitacyjna
5) jeśli powstanie studnia to zrobię GWC wodne 2 i podłączę do wentylacji nawiewnej

Pozdrawiam wszystkich dyskutantów i proszę o relacje dotyczące sprawnie i komfortowo funcjonujących instalacji !

----------


## adam_mk

"5) jeśli powstanie studnia to zrobię GWC wodne 2 i podłączę do wentylacji nawiewnej "
Jak nie powstanie to system wentylacji nawiewnej będzie działał wraz z grawitacyjną wentylacją?
Wiesz, że mechanicznej i grawitacyjnej się nie miesza?
Adam M.

----------


## arti.sa

> ........
> 2) GWC żwirowy to wg mnie nieporozumienie (szczególnie pod podłogą domu !) ale jak ktoś ma i jest zadowolony , no to niech się cieszy;
> ...........................


Możesz to rozwinąć? 
Czy moje "nieprozumienie" pod salonem będzie źle funkcjonować w odróżnieniu gdybym zbudował poza obrębem budynku? Nie sądzę.  :wink:

----------


## Ogniowy

_I uwagi ogólne dotyczące dyskusji i argumentów:
1) istnieje ogólna tendencja do wykazywania zalet danych systemów przy założeniu SKRAJNYCH warunków użytkowania tj. zimą dla minus 20 stopni C (jest takich dni w roku może z kilka, w najgorsze zimy raptem kilkanaście) oraz w letnie upały plus 35 stopni C. których jest równie wiele jak tych mroźnych.
Generalnie w naszym polskim klimacie średnia temperatura letnia oscyluje około 15 stopni C i tu już niczego schładzać przez GWC nie potrzeba natomiast średnia "zimowa" a raczej z całego sezonu grzewczego jest na poziomie około 4 stopni C - czyli średnio tyle ile daje nam ...GWC.
Licząc "oszczędności" dla temperatur skrajnych na papierze te wartości wyglądają wręcz fantastycznie, gdy jednak ktoś policzy dla średnie realnej temperatury wówczas to już zdecydowanie kiepsko. Proszę dla tych wartości "start" i "zysków" policzyć opłacalność ekonomiczną tych przedsięwzięć - wcale się nie dziwię, że tyle firm produkuje taki suoper-antywabkteryjne-rury czy inne reku o wydajności wystarczającej dla sali bankietowej na 100 par !_

Między innymi dlatego wykonałem GWC z rur kanalizacyjnych - sprawdza się to w zimie, natomiast w lato niekoniecznie - temperatura osiągana na wyjściu z GWC to 17 st. C, po przejściu przez wentylator, który jednak się chłodzi tym powietrzem, ma około 20 st. C, przy letnich dniach gdy na dworze jest 33 st. C, w domu jest 25 - nie jest może super komfortowo - ale chłodniej.
Jeśli chodzi o zimę - uniknąłem kwesti podgrzewania rekuperatora i przy temp -20 wchodzi do niego około 4-6 st. A to już jest spory zysk. 
Ja wiem jedno - mój dom jet styropianowym termosem (Izodom) i on musi być wentylowany. Napewno nie muszę otwierać okien i wpuszczać natrętnych much (na wiosce wszechobecnych). Wentylując nawet silnie nie wganiam do domu -20 st. C a po przejściu przez reku  18-20 st.C co powoduje że komfort mieszkania jest super - świeże powietrze i zapewne oszczędności w zużyciu paliwa (oleju opałowego). Minusem jest koszt wentylacji - około 30-40 pln miesięcznie. Ale rozpatrując minusy i plusy - więcej jest zalet niż  mankamentów. Wobec tego nastepnym razem może bym coś zmienił , ale już nie wyobrażam sobie komfortowego życia w szczelnym domu bez wentylacji mechanicznej, dającej możliwości zmiany jej intensywności, sterowalności wilgotnością domu oraz działajacej latem.

----------


## Jani_63

> Napisał kst
> 
> ........
> 2) GWC żwirowy to wg mnie nieporozumienie (szczególnie pod podłogą domu !) ale jak ktoś ma i jest zadowolony , no to niech się cieszy;
> ...........................
> 
> 
> Możesz to rozwinąć? 
> Czy moje "nieprozumienie" pod salonem będzie źle funkcjonować w odróżnieniu gdybym zbudował poza obrębem budynku? Nie sądzę.


Tak samo źle jak pod garażem czy płytą fundamentową.
Według *kst* to pewnik. Po analizie   :Confused:

----------


## kst

> Możesz to rozwinąć? 
> Czy moje "nieprozumienie" pod salonem będzie źle funkcjonować w odróżnieniu gdybym zbudował poza obrębem budynku? Nie sądzę. ;)


A czy już funkcjonuje ?
Jaki był całkowity koszt wykonania tego żwirowca ?
Jeśli już funkcjonuje to jakie oszczędności udało się dzięki niemu uzyskać ?
Na jak długo przewidziana jest bezawaryjna praca tego żwirowca ?
Wreszcie - jeśli służy również jako filtr podgrzewanego powietrza to jak długo te funkcje zostaną zachowane ?

Z tego co opisują ludzie w różnych tematach o GWC żwirowym to można wnioskować, że koszt wykonania jest bardzo duży a niebezpieczeństwo złego działania duże. Mając coś takiego poza bryłą budynku można w razie czego dokonać napraw, natomiast gdy to coś jest pod salonem - no to sorry...

Moje poglądy na wiele tematów mogą być mylne ale nie znaczy to, że natychmiast mam być entuzjastą pomysłów lub rozwiązań, do których nie jestem przekonany.
Jeśli u Pana ten system funkcjonuje i jest Pan zadowolony z efektów - to tylko pogratulować
 :)

----------


## kst

> "5) jeśli powstanie studnia to zrobię GWC wodne 2 i podłączę do wentylacji nawiewnej "
> Jak nie powstanie to system wentylacji nawiewnej będzie działał wraz z grawitacyjną wentylacją?
> Wiesz, że mechanicznej i grawitacyjnej się nie miesza?
> Adam M.


Przecież to było już chyba ze 100 razy mówione: wentylacja NAWIEWNA może pracować jednocześnie z kanałami wentylacji grawitacyjnej.
Zabronione jest jednoczesne stosowanie wentylacji mechanicznej WYWIEWNEJ z grawitacyjną !

----------


## kst

> Między innymi dlatego wykonałem GWC z rur kanalizacyjnych - sprawdza się to w zimie, natomiast w lato niekoniecznie - temperatura osiągana na wyjściu z GWC to 17 st. C, po przejściu przez wentylator, który jednak się chłodzi tym powietrzem, ma około 20 st. C, przy letnich dniach gdy na dworze jest 33 st. C, w domu jest 25 - nie jest może super komfortowo - ale chłodniej.
> 
> *Czyli przy temperaturach okolo 20 stopni GWC trzeba już odłączać bo temperatura spadnie zbyt mocno...*
> 
> Jeśli chodzi o zimę - uniknąłem kwesti podgrzewania rekuperatora i przy temp -20 wchodzi do niego około 4-6 st. A to już jest spory zysk.
> 
> *Czyli jak średnio w sezonie jest te 4 stopnie to "średnio" wyjdzie "na zero". Oczywiście przesadzam, bo wszystkie te układy maja by-pasy  do ominięcia GWC. Tyle,że większość zwolenników wykonania GWC, rurowego czy żwirowego liczy "oszczędności" jakby GWC pracował przez cały sezon przy -20 stopni. Dopiero jak się policzy przez rzeczywistą liczbę "stopnio-godzin" to wtedy wyjdzie faktycznie ile energii się pozyskało.*
> 
> 
> Ja wiem jedno - mój dom jet styropianowym termosem (Izodom) i on musi być wentylowany. Napewno nie muszę otwierać okien i wpuszczać natrętnych much (na wiosce wszechobecnych). Wentylując nawet silnie nie wganiam do domu -20 st. C a po przejściu przez reku  18-20 st.C co powoduje że komfort mieszkania jest super - świeże powietrze i zapewne oszczędności w zużyciu paliwa (oleju opałowego). Minusem jest koszt wentylacji - około 30-40 pln miesięcznie. Ale rozpatrując minusy i plusy - więcej jest zalet niż  mankamentów. Wobec tego nastepnym razem może bym coś zmienił , ale już nie wyobrażam sobie komfortowego życia w szczelnym domu bez wentylacji mechanicznej, dającej możliwości zmiany jej intensywności, sterowalności wilgotnością domu oraz działajacej latem.


Ja nie kwestionuję komfortu jaki można uzyskać stosując wentylację mechaniczną nawiewno-wywiewną z rekuperatorem ! Gdyby to nic poza kosztami nie dawało to nikt by tego nie instalował ! Natomiast jest pytanie czy z punktu widzenia ekonomiki to rozwiązanie jest opłacalne ?
Jak już wielokrotnie pisałem dla każdego domu trzeba znaleźć optymalne rozwiązanie uwzględniające wszystkie aspekty włącznie z upodobaniami domowników.
Dopiero potem można przeanalizować czy jest to rozwiązanie optymalne czy też można było to samo lub więcej osiągnąć innymi środkami.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

> Dopiero potem można przeanalizować czy jest to rozwiązanie optymalne czy też można było to samo lub więcej osiągnąć innymi środkami.


W jaki sposób można zapewnić ten sam, lub lepszy komfort niż oferowany przez wentylację mechaniczną, za pomocą wentylacji grawitacyjnej?

----------


## kst

Odpowiedź dał już KrzysiekS 5 lat temu: instalacja NAWIEWNA z filtrowanym powietrzem z kanałami WYWIEWNYMI w kominach wentylacji grawitacyjnej.
Tego nie zabraniają żadne przepisy !
Wbrew pozorom wywiewem w kanałach kominowych można również sterować w granicach 0-100% przepustowości.

Powtarzam: jak komuś bardzo zależy na wentylacji mechanicznej nawiewno-wywiewnej z GWC i reku to przecież są jego pieniądze, jego dom i jego sprawa.
Można nie budować kominów i zaoszczędzone pieniądze wydać na taką instalację - przecież "wolnoć Tomku w swoim domku"
Ja zrobię tak jak piszę w temacie:http://forum.muratordom.pl/post3896468.htm#3896468
Pozdrawiam

----------


## adam_mk

Rozumiemy to bardzo dobrze.
A Ty, jak rozumiem, rozumiesz, ze rozumny człowiek nie dąży do nadciśnienia lub podciśnienia we wnętrzach bo i to i to szkodzi!
I pewnie wiesz JAK!
(i tu nie idzie o to, ze bardzo, tylko o mechanizm tego szkodzenia...)
Adam M.

----------


## kst

Wychodzi na to, że najlepiej z domu ze zrównoważoną wentylacją nawiewno-wywiewna o wymianie 300 m3/h najlepiej nie wychodzić na dwór - bo tam panuje już inne ciśnienie i może "zaszkodzić".
No cóż, przeciągi też szkodzą a od szumu niektórzy nawet obłędu dostają....

----------


## StolarzS

Witam znawców!

Generalnie większość z Was nadal konstruuje lub dopiero co ukończyła swoje projekty, ale już widać że cele z grubsza da się osiągnąć. Jak to zazwyczaj bywa, wszystko rozbija się o kasę.

*mar1173*, masz podobnie jak ja wysoko wody gruntowe. Nie myślałeś o płycie fundamentowej? Problemy z izolacją fundamentu masz z głowy, do tego zero mostków i ciepły fundament za ~ te same pieniądze  :cool:  

A propos PC: umieszczanie rurek  DZ dla PC już teraz ma sens pod warunkiem ,że wiesz w jakim układzie będzie pracować PC. Ułożenie spiralne odpada - zamrozisz grunt. Ja mam w ofercie (dom 147m2) 4 wiązki po 75m (rozstaw 0,6m) dla bezpośredniego lub 600m  :ohmy:   kolektora dla pośredniego.

Pozatym, po przeczytaniu kilku wątków przekonałem się do wentylacji mechanicznej z GWC wodnym, czego jeszcze miesiąc temu bym nie przypuszczał  :Roll:   Nie wiem jeszcze czy 1 czy 2 - po badaniu geologicznym gruntu dowiem się więcej.
Tymczasem pozdrawiam!

----------


## Ogniowy

Ja nie kwestionuję komfortu jaki można uzyskać stosując wentylację mechaniczną nawiewno-wywiewną z rekuperatorem ! Gdyby to nic poza kosztami nie dawało to nikt by tego nie instalował ! Natomiast jest pytanie czy z punktu widzenia ekonomiki to rozwiązanie jest opłacalne ?
Jak już wielokrotnie pisałem dla każdego domu trzeba znaleźć optymalne rozwiązanie uwzględniające wszystkie aspekty włącznie z upodobaniami domowników.
Dopiero potem można przeanalizować czy jest to rozwiązanie optymalne czy też można było to samo lub więcej osiągnąć innymi środkami.
Pozdrawiam[/quote]
Należy rozpatrzyć a w zasadzie oddzielić 2 kwestie, które łączą instalację mechaniczną. Pierwsza to kwestia wentylacji - zgodzę się że zastosowanie samego nawiewu rozwiązuje bez problemów ten problem - tak w lato jak i w zimę, faktem jest że latem uzyskasz prawdopodobnie nadciśnienie, chyba że zamontujesz odpowiednio dobrane wentylatory a to już w zasadzie będzie nie grawitacja tylko mechaniczna. Poza tym ilości wywiewanego ciepła o temperaturze 25-28 st w zimę (spod sufitu) jak się domyślam zwiększą ilość zużytego paliwa, i po to jest kwestia druga- odzysk ciepła - rekuperacja. 
Nie wydaje Ci się że inwestowanie w cząstkowe wykorzystanie powyższego jest właśnie w tym momencie stratą peniędzy??
Moim zdaniem, jeżeli już mechaniczna, to z rekuperacją i GWC - nawet tym najtańszym rurowym z PVC. Te trzy elementy to niezbędne minimum , jeżeli już decydujemy się na mechaniczną. 
Poza tym mechaniczna z reku ma głównie za zadanie sterowalnie i komfortowo wentylować, odzysk ciepła jest sprawą drugoplanową, ale dla oszczędności paliwa jakże zasadniczą.

----------


## kst

Ogniowy - to już w wielu tematach wielu dyskutantów powiedziało: wymiany zakładane w tych instalacjach są absurdalnie wysokie !
W moim domu będzie przebywało przeciętnie 3 osoby i na to wystarcza wymiana na poziomie max.75 m3/h.
Przy takiej wymianie zwrot z reku nastąpi po...30 latach o ile w ogóle nastapi przy moim ogrzewaniu.
Z drugiej strony jak ktoś mi mówi, że nawiewając powietrze do domu latem uzyskam "zabójcze" nadciśnienie to tylko śmiech człowieka może ogarnąć  :D 

Podobnie zimą, jak pozamykam szczelnie okna i nie wpuszczę ani grama powietrza to sama wentylacja grawitacyjna powinna mi "wyssać" wszystkie powietrze z domu bo przecież zimą grawitacyjna działa aż "za dobrze" ???!!!

Powtarzam wszystkim: róbcie jak uważacie, ja zrobię po swojemu
ZGODA ....?

----------


## adam_mk

Na to, ze zrobisz jak zechcesz - zgoda! PEŁNA!
Na to, ze mam uwierzyć w brednie jakie głosisz - NIE!!!
Bo widzisz...
Ja UMIEM pokazać (i pomierzyć) to, o czym mówię...
A ty?
Adam M.

----------


## Jani_63

> Wychodzi na to, że najlepiej z domu ze zrównoważoną wentylacją nawiewno-wywiewna o wymianie 300 m3/h najlepiej nie wychodzić na dwór - bo tam panuje już inne ciśnienie i może "zaszkodzić".
> No cóż, przeciągi też szkodzą a od szumu niektórzy nawet obłędu dostają....


Tak jak od czytania bez zrozumienia. Jak kto dużo czyta, i nie przyswaja wiedzy zawartej w tekście to mu się "chopki stawiają" przed oczami. Przynajmniej tak mówią na Śląsku.   :big grin:  

Wentylacja nawiewno-wywiewna jest najlepsza, bo sterowalna w pełnym zakresie. Dodawanie kolejnych pakietów w postaci rekuperacji, klimatyzacji kanałowej, GWC, to tak jak dokupowanie pakietów dodatkowego wyposażenie podnoszącego komfort w samochodzie.
Wersja podstawowa już jeździ, i potrafi cieszyć, ale jak się chce mieć FULL WYPAS to trzeba trochę dołożyć kaski, a później już się tylko cieszyć.
Że mam, że działa, że w pewnych sytuacjach to sobie nie wyobrażam jakby by było gdyby nie było, że sąsiad nie ma.  :smile:  
A że amortyzacja nastąpi dopiero u trzeciego właściciela?
Przecież tego nie bierzesz pod uwagę.

W przypadku wentylacji amortyzacja też przecież kiedyś nastąpi. Nie budujesz przecież domu na kilka lat, tylko na co najmniej kilkanaście.
A jak już ci przyjdzie do głowy się go pozbyć, to i tak wartość zbywcza będzie wyższa. Tym bardziej za kilka lat, bo standardy cały czas się zmieniają.

----------


## Jani_63

> W moim domu będzie przebywało przeciętnie 3 osoby i na to wystarcza wymiana na poziomie max.75 m3/h.


  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  
Sam to wymyśliłeś, czy gdzieś przeczytałeś że tak będzie dobrze?

----------


## msobanie

Witam,
Meczy mnie temat zabezpieczenia mojego reku przez szronieniem, jako ze przy ekstremalnych temperaturach moj reku zamarza (przez niedoskonalosc "czujnika" antyzamrozeniowego).
Mysle wiec o GWC wodnym 1, warunki sa sprzyjajace, ale ...
Zerknalem myslami wstecz i oszacowalem, ze tych temperatur ponizej zera wcale nie jest tak duzo, w okolicach W-wy bedzie to:
 -20 stopni	7 dni w sezonie
 -15 stopni	10 dni w sezonie
 -10 stopni	15 dni w sezonie
 - 5 stopni	30 dni w sezonie
W sumie dni z nizsza niz 5 stopni temperatura jest 62 - calkiem sporo, wydaje mi sie.
Reszta to wyzsze temperatury (jesli proponujecie zmiany to piszcie).
Nie wdajac sie w szczegoly (zalozylem wymiane 200 m3/h bo przeciez nie jedziemy na maxa), wyszlo mi, ze gdyby jako system antyzamrozeniowy zastosowac grzalke (spirale) elektryczna, to za prad w sezonie zaplacilbym ok. 200 PLN (oczywiscie moc dobierana "plynnie" - w zalesnosci od aktualnych potrzeb - tylko tyle aby wyjsc tuz powyzej zera).
To ogrzewajac pradem. Jesli zastosowac recyrkulacje to cieplo bierzemy z domu, z tego, czym grzejemy (jak gazem to polowa (?) pradu - czyli np. 100 PLN).
Jak opracuje niezawodny system antyzamrozeniowy - to nie bede robil GWC, chyba ze gdzies sie myle.
Pozdrawiam
Mirek

----------


## kst

Czy ktoś posiada działający GWC wodny 2 czyli chłodnia kominowa w studni ?
Proszę o praktyczna relację a nie teoretyczne rozważania.

----------


## msobanie

Witam,
Nie wiem czy widzieliscie, rekuperatory.pl zrobili GWC wodny 1 w wykonaniu "produkcyjnym":
http://www.rekuperatory.pl/produkty/comfofond.shtml
Pozdrawiam
Mirek

----------


## Jani_63

No i poszło w świat   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## ravbc

Bez sensu, przecież 


> jak ktoś ma wysoki poziom wody gruntowej to lepiej już wykonać w tym koszcie ogrzewanie na pompę ciepła niż bawić się w zamianę niskotemperaturowej wody na podgrzanie powietrza wentylacyjnego


 :wink:  BP,MSPANC

----------


## aadamuss24

> Witaj
> Na złoże stosuje się otoczaki rzeczne płukane (dostępne w betoniarniach i żwirowniach) o średnicy ziaren 35-65mm. Rury rozprowadzające i zbierające powietrze okłada się znacznie większymi głazami (10-15cm) żeby się żwir do otworów w rurze nie wsypywał i żeby tych otworów kompletnie nie zatkać.
> Pozdrawiam Adam M.


Witam. Czy wie ktoś może gdzie takie otoczaki można kupić w wielkopolsce ? i czy takie kamienie będzie można zagęścić pod płytą fundamentową ? Czy takie rozwiązanie ma sens czy lepiej pospółka drobniejsza pod płytę a gwc obok domu ?
pozdr adam

----------


## Jani_63

> Bez sensu, przecież 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał kst
> 
> jak ktoś ma wysoki poziom wody gruntowej to lepiej już wykonać w tym koszcie ogrzewanie na pompę ciepła niż bawić się w zamianę niskotemperaturowej wody na podgrzanie powietrza wentylacyjnego
> 
> ...


*ravbc* bezsens wypowiedzi *kst* jest niezaprzeczalny.
To jawny przykład pomieszania dwóch rożnych układów. Takie *mymry z mamrami*.
*kst* nie rozróżnia układu wentylacyjnego od grzewczego.

----------


## kst

> Napisał ravbc
> 
> Bez sensu, przecież 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał kst
> 
> ...


Rozumiem zatem, że* Jani_63* oraz *ravbc* zainstalowailćscie sobie GWC wodny 1...?

----------


## kst

> Witam. Czy wie ktoś może gdzie takie otoczaki można kupić w wielkopolsce ? i czy takie kamienie będzie można zagęścić pod płytą fundamentową ? Czy takie rozwiązanie ma sens czy lepiej pospółka drobniejsza pod płytę a gwc obok domu ?
> pozdr adam


Drogi Poznaniaku !
Przecież wg tutejszych "guru" najlepiej wszystko, włącznie z szambem i GWC wsadzić pod podłogę salonu czy garażu !
Wtedy to ciepło co Ci ucieknie do ziemi to "odzyskasz" a jak zastosujesz reku to nawet Zakład Energetyczny będzie Ci dopłacał do rachunku !!!
PS: ja też jestem rodowitym Wielkopolaninem ale na takie plewy , jak na tym Forum, to się nabrać nie biorę...

----------


## Jani_63

> Drogi Poznaniaku !
> Przecież wg tutejszych "guru" najlepiej wszystko, włącznie z szambem i GWC wsadzić pod podłogę salonu czy garażu !
> Wtedy to ciepło co Ci ucieknie do ziemi to "odzyskasz" a jak zastosujesz reku to nawet Zakład Energetyczny będzie Ci dopłacał do rachunku !!!
> PS: ja też jestem rodowitym Wielkopolaninem ale na takie plewy , jak na tym Forum, to się nabrać nie biorę...


Człowieku skończ już *TROLOWAĆ*  :Evil:  
Jakakolwiek dyskusja z tobą nie ma sensu. Swoich chybionych teorii nie potrafisz poprzeć ani żadnym przykładem, ani żadnymi wyliczeniami   :Mad:  
Forsując swoje racje z zaangażowaniem wartym lepszej sprawy tylko podnosisz ciśnienie innym.
Pod niektórymi twoimi wypowiedziami można jedynie dopisać: *Pie......sz jak potłuczony*
 :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## coulignon

> Witam,
> Nie wiem czy widzieliscie, rekuperatory.pl zrobili GWC wodny 1 w wykonaniu "produkcyjnym":
> http://www.rekuperatory.pl/produkty/comfofond.shtml
> Pozdrawiam
> Mirek


dzwoniłem!
14 000 netto z montażem nie licząc pracy koparki.... Matko.... Mój kosztował ze 2,5 tys.

----------


## kst

> Człowieku skończ już *TROLOWAĆ* :evil: 
> Jakakolwiek dyskusja z tobą nie ma sensu. Swoich chybionych teorii nie potrafisz poprzeć ani żadnym przykładem, ani żadnymi wyliczeniami  :x 
> Forsując swoje racje z zaangażowaniem wartym lepszej sprawy tylko podnosisz ciśnienie innym.
> Pod niektórymi twoimi wypowiedziami można jedynie dopisać: *Pie......sz jak potłuczony*
>  :x  :x  :x


A gdzie są twoje "przykłady" i "wyliczenia" ...???
Pochwal sie...

----------


## kst

> GWC WODNY 1:
> Jeżeli są wysokie wody gruntowe, to tylko się cieszyć! Potrzebne ciepło pobieramy tak, jak robi się to do klasycznej pompy ciepła "glikolowej". Układa się w gruncie węża fi32 napełnionego borygiem ( w kręgach o średnicy około 1m). Należy przyjąć moc takiego źródła ciepła na 20W/mb (niedoszacowane) lub 25W/mb (optymalne) i ułożyć go tyle, aby czerpać około 5 kW w trybie ciągłym. Praktycznie oznacza to 150 - 250mb zakopanego węża. Wcale nie musi być w jednym kawałku. pętle można przecież równoleglić! (np.2 x 100mb).
> Przy cenie rury ok. 3zł/mb to koszt poniżej tysiąca złotych, tylko nakopać się trzeba, no chyba, że znajoma koparka za 40zł/godz. to w długi dzień się obskoczy.
> NIECH MI KTOŚ UDOWODNI ŻE SIĘ NIE DA, TO GO POŚLĘ DO PIERWSZEGO Z BRZEGU URZYTKOWNIKA POMPY CIEPŁA!!!
> Zakopuje się toto na granicy przemarzania (1.2 do 0.8m jak gdzie!).
> Końce należy dołączyć do odpowiednio dobranego lamelkowego (takiego jak chłodnica samochodowa) wymiennika ciepła woda-powietrze umieszczonego w otworze czerpni naściennej. Całość uzupełniamy pompą obiegową. Czujniki temperatury odpowiednio załączają i wyłączają pompę zapewniając dogrzewanie zimą i ochładzanie latem powietrza wpuszczanego "na salony".
> Wykonalne i wcale nie astronomicznie drogie. Pytałem producenta nagrzewnic i rozpoznawałem sprawę pod kontem wykonywania . Porównywalne z kosztem przyzwoitego żwirowca.
> 
> 
> Pozdrawiam Adam M.


GWC wodny 1 to jest kompletna bzdura !
Zamiana niskotemperaturowej wody na podgrzanie powietrza zasilającego domową instalację MW z reku to jest dopiero robienie ludziom wody z mózgu !
Ja rozumiem, że adam_mk ma to u siebie zainstalowane i sprawdzone !

----------


## kst

> Napisał msobanie
> 
> Witam,
> Nie wiem czy widzieliscie, rekuperatory.pl zrobili GWC wodny 1 w wykonaniu "produkcyjnym":
> http://www.rekuperatory.pl/produkty/comfofond.shtml
> Pozdrawiam
> Mirek
> 
> 
> ...


Trzeba "czesać" bydło póki na Forum są tacy "eksperci' jak ... wszyscy wiemy którzy...

----------


## aadamuss24

Drogi Poznaniaku !
Przecież wg tutejszych "guru" najlepiej wszystko, włącznie z szambem i GWC wsadzić pod podłogę salonu czy garażu !
Wtedy to ciepło co Ci ucieknie do ziemi to "odzyskasz" a jak zastosujesz reku to nawet Zakład Energetyczny będzie Ci dopłacał do rachunku !!!
PS: ja też jestem rodowitym Wielkopolaninem ale na takie plewy , jak na tym Forum, to się nabrać nie biorę...[/quote]

Guru nie guru, nie wszystko da się przeliczyć na pieniądze. Całą budowa nigdy mi się nie zwróci to czy zrobię sobie gwc pod domem czy obok, ile to będzie kosztowało nie ma znaczenia bo robię to dla swojego dobrego samopoczucia. Trudno wycenić komfort, dla jednego jest niewiele wart dla drugiego bardzo dużo. Wszystkie rozwiązania tutaj proponowane rozważam w formie gadżetu, czyli gwc, pompa, kolektory i inne pasywności, gdzie ekonomicznego uzasadnienia to trudno się dopatrzyć. Jedni zbierają resoraki inni inne cuda. 
Jakiś taki zajadły jesteś w tych swoich poglądach  :sad:  wyluzuj troszkę. 
pozdr adam

----------


## Jani_63

> A gdzie są twoje "przykłady" i "wyliczenia" ...???
> Pochwal sie...


To nie ja podważam zasadność stosowania sprawdzonych rozwiązań.
Nie ja jestem *odmieńcem* na tym i innych forach.
Chcesz głosić nowe teorie, twoja sprawa.
Rób to tylko z głową (klasą).
Weż przykład z takiego Kopernika. 
Zanim podważył obowiązujący porządek świata długo się przygotowywał robiąc stosowne wyliczenia.
A ty co? Nic na poparcie swoich racji.  :Mad:

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

> Odpowiedź dał już KrzysiekS 5 lat temu: instalacja NAWIEWNA z filtrowanym powietrzem z kanałami WYWIEWNYMI w kominach wentylacji grawitacyjnej.


Nie, to nie jest odpowiedź na moje pytanie.

Ja pytałem: jak zapewnisz wentylacją grawitacyjną komfort porównywalny z wentylacją mechaniczną. Rozwiązanie z wentylacją nawiewną nie jest odpowiedzią. Ani to nie da komfortu, ani nie jest wentylacją grawitacyjną.

----------


## kst

> Drogi Poznaniaku !
> Przecież wg tutejszych "guru" najlepiej wszystko, włącznie z szambem i GWC wsadzić pod podłogę salonu czy garażu !
> Wtedy to ciepło co Ci ucieknie do ziemi to "odzyskasz" a jak zastosujesz reku to nawet Zakład Energetyczny będzie Ci dopłacał do rachunku !!!
> PS: ja też jestem rodowitym Wielkopolaninem ale na takie plewy , jak na tym Forum, to się nabrać nie biorę...


Guru nie guru, nie wszystko da się przeliczyć na pieniądze. Całą budowa nigdy mi się nie zwróci to czy zrobię sobie gwc pod domem czy obok, ile to będzie kosztowało nie ma znaczenia bo robię to dla swojego dobrego samopoczucia. Trudno wycenić komfort, dla jednego jest niewiele wart dla drugiego bardzo dużo. Wszystkie rozwiązania tutaj proponowane rozważam w formie gadżetu, czyli gwc, pompa, kolektory i inne pasywności, gdzie ekonomicznego uzasadnienia to trudno się dopatrzyć. Jedni zbierają resoraki inni inne cuda. 
Jakiś taki zajadły jesteś w tych swoich poglądach :( wyluzuj troszkę. 
pozdr adam[/quote]

Tak się składa, że to nie ja jestem "zjadły" w moich poglądach ale właśnie moi adwersarze.
Ja też robię na mojej posiadłości inne rzeczy jakie mi się podobają i nawet nie piszę o tym na tym Forum bo dopiero bym się doczekał komentarzy "mędrków" z tytułem "Najlepszy doradca na Forum" ..!!!

----------


## coulignon

> Trzeba "czesać" bydło póki na Forum są tacy "eksperci' jak ... wszyscy wiemy którzy...


kolega mówi o sobie? Bo My na forum robimy takie rzeczy właśnie za 2,5 tys...

A sądząc po wcześniejszych postach kolega albo nie ogarnia albo sobie troluje. Albo jedno i drugie.

----------


## kst

> Napisał kst
> 
> Odpowiedź dał już KrzysiekS 5 lat temu: instalacja NAWIEWNA z filtrowanym powietrzem z kanałami WYWIEWNYMI w kominach wentylacji grawitacyjnej.
> 
> 
> Nie, to nie jest odpowiedź na moje pytanie.
> 
> Ja pytałem: jak zapewnisz wentylacją grawitacyjną komfort porównywalny z wentylacją mechaniczną. Rozwiązanie z wentylacją nawiewną nie jest odpowiedzią. Ani to nie da komfortu, ani nie jest wentylacją grawitacyjną.


Człowieku ! Przecież jak wątpisz w sens wentylacji grawitacyjnej wspomaganej mechanicznym nawiewem to przecież nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie , abyś zainstalował sobie 'full-wypas" wentylację nawiewno-wywiewną z reku !
Przecież ja NIGDY i NIGDZIE nie twierdziłem, że taka opcja jest bez sensu !
Ja tylko skromnie zauważam na tym Forum,* że taka opcja nie jest dla mnie optymalna*, za co jestem nazywany "pacanem", trollem", odmieńcem" i inne takie inwektywy :( 
Zauważ - ja nikogo na tym Forum nie obrażam - natomiast mnie obraża się na każdym kroku !
Będę musiał chyba to zgłosić Adminowi...

----------


## Piczman

> Napisał coulignon
> 
> dzwoniłem!
> 14 000 netto z montażem nie licząc pracy koparki.... Matko.... Mój kosztował ze 2,5 tys.
> 
> 
> Trzeba "czesać" bydło póki na Forum są tacy "eksperci' jak ... wszyscy wiemy którzy...


A to do czego było bo nie rozumiem?
Podaj, który z "ekspertów" jakich masz na myśli poleca zamówienie usługi wykonania gwc glikolowego za ponad 10 tyś zł ?
My tu jesteśmy od tego aby Ci pomóc podjąć decyzję czy robić czy nie robić, potem jak już podejmiesz tą decyzję pomagamy i doradzamy jak to zrobić za "grosze".
Mój koszt to niecałe 2 tyś z glikolem, a nie robiłem sam tylko zlecałem prawie wszystko !!!
Sam to odpowietrzyłem i zalałem   :Lol:

----------


## kst

> Czy ktoś posiada działający GWC wodny 2 czyli chłodnia kominowa w studni ?
> Proszę o praktyczna relację a nie teoretyczne rozważania.


No to powtarzam moje pytanie, na które dotąd nikt nie odpowiedział natomiast było wiele komentarzy na temat mojego "trollowania" i innych takich bzdetów .
Proszę o konkretną odpowiedź: czy ktoś ma funkcjonujący GWC wodny 2 ?
PS: ja nikogo nie zmuszam do odpowiedzi, ja proszę o odpowiedź...

----------


## Jani_63

> Wtedy to ciepło co Ci ucieknie do ziemi to "odzyskasz" a jak zastosujesz reku to nawet Zakład Energetyczny będzie Ci dopłacał do rachunku !!!
> PS: ja też jestem rodowitym Wielkopolaninem ale na takie plewy , jak na tym Forum, to się nabrać nie biorę...


Wielkopolska to rejon o dojść długich tradycjach technicznych. Już w czasach zaborów rozwijał się tam przemysł maszynowy. 
Można by więc założyć że ludzie wywodzący się z tej krainy geograficznej mają jako taki zmysł techniczny. 
Twoja indolencja w pojmowaniu niektórych zagadnień zdaje się temu przeczyć.
Stąd moje pytanie:
Zostałeś zesłany, czy dobrowolnie opuściłeś krainę o tak głębokich korzeniach technicznych?
Powoływanie się na pochodzenie i snucie takich teorii jak powyżej jest trochę nie na miejscu.  :smile: 
No chyba że:



> ... sądząc po wcześniejszych postach kolega albo nie ogarnia albo sobie troluje. Albo jedno i drugie.

----------


## kst

Proszę odpowiadać na pytania nie pisać PIERDOŁY....

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

> Człowieku ! [...]


Zamiast lawirować i marudzić jaki to jesteś biedny zakrzyczany i obrażany na forum, odpowiedz na moje proste pytanie.

Jak zapewnić z pomocą wentylacji grawitacyjnej komfort porównywalny z wentylacją mechaniczną nawiewno-wywiewną.

Po raz trzeci zaznaczę, że nie chodzi o wentylację grawitacyjną wspomaganą wentylacją nawiewną...

----------


## kst

> Napisał kst
> 
> Człowieku ! [...]
> 
> 
> Zamiast lawirować i marudzić jaki to jesteś biedny zakrzyczany i obrażany na forum, odpowiedz na moje proste pytanie.
> 
> Jak zapewnić z pomocą wentylacji grawitacyjnej komfort porównywalny z wentylacją mechaniczną nawiewno-wywiewną.
> 
> *Po raz trzeci zaznaczę, że nie chodzi o wentylację grawitacyjną wspomaganą wentylacją nawiewną...*


To o co Ci chodzi ?
Właśnie wentylacja nawiewna w połączeniu z grawitacyjną daje porównywalny komfort za mniejsze pieniądze.
*Po raz kolejny powtarzam: w swoim domu rób co chcesz !
Ja w moim zrobię co mi się podoba.*
Natomiast jak słyszę tych forumowych trolli co to na chama usiłują mi wmówić, że jestem "głupi", "odmieniec' i inne takie inwektywy - no to pardon camerados, ale mam was gdzieś...

----------


## aadamuss24

Tak się składa, że to nie ja jestem "zjadły" w moich poglądach ale właśnie moi adwersarze.
Ja też robię na mojej posiadłości inne rzeczy jakie mi się podobają i nawet nie piszę o tym na tym Forum bo dopiero bym się doczekał komentarzy "mędrków" z tytułem "Najlepszy doradca na Forum" ..!!![/quote]

z tym czesaniem bydła to takie wielkopolskie  :sad: ?

może jednak sie podziel tymi informacjami o rzeczach które Ci się podobają a ktoś chetnie to wykorzysta ? 

pozdr adam

----------


## StolarzS

*kst*
Eeee, chłopie. Stylu to ty za grosz nie masz.  Czego się spodziewasz z takim pokrzykiwaniem? 
W rozmowie bezpośredniej też takich prostych argumentów używasz, czy z uwagi na anonimowość jaką daje Ci internet tak wywijasz szabelką...?

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

> To o co Ci chodzi ?


No chcę się dowiedzieć, czy uważasz wentylację mechaniczną zrównoważoną za nieuzasadnioną ekonomicznie a mechaniczną nawiewną, za uzasadnioną. 




> Właśnie wentylacja nawiewna w połączeniu z grawitacyjną daje porównywalny komfort za mniejsze pieniądze.


Nie zgadzam się z tym i chciałbym, abyś mnie przekonał.

Latem daje komfort porównywalny za mniejsze pieniądze.
Zimą wyłączasz nawiew i działa za darmo, ale komfortu nie daje żadnego. 




> Po raz kolejny powtarzam: w swoim domu rób co chcesz !


Nie spławiaj mnie takimi wypowiedziami. Walczysz z uporem godnym lepszej sprawy przeciwko wentylacji zrównoważonej. Widocznie masz jakiś wewnętrzny głos, który podpowiada Ci, że lepsza jest nawiewna z grawitacyjną niż zrównoważona. A ja chcę się dowiedzieć dlaczego tak uważasz. I nie ma tu żadnej pułapki, po prostu sam szukam najlepszego rozwiązania dla siebie. Na razie jestem przekonany co do wentylacji zrównoważonej, ale jeszcze decyzje nie zapadły, jeśli okaże się, że są lepsze sposoby wentylacji domu, zmienię przekonania.

----------


## coulignon

> [...] to pardon camerados, ale mam was gdzieś...


_

w imieniu forumowego bydła (jak to nas określiłeś): krzyżyk na drogę.

Pozdrawiam serdecznie._

----------


## kst

> Podaj, który z "ekspertów" jakich masz na myśli poleca zamówienie usługi wykonania gwc glikolowego za ponad 10 tyś zł ?
> My tu jesteśmy od tego aby Ci pomóc podjąć decyzję czy robić czy nie robić, potem jak już podejmiesz tą decyzję pomagamy i doradzamy jak to zrobić za "grosze".
> Mój koszt to niecałe 2 tyś z glikolem, a nie robiłem sam tylko zlecałem prawie wszystko !!!
> Sam to odpowietrzyłem i zalałem  :lol:


No więc właśnie na to Forum wszedłem aby pomogło mi podjąć decyzję czy coś robić czy nie. A jak robić to jak to zrobić optymalnie za najniższy koszt.
W temacie "Rekuperator tak czy nie ?" daliście mi jednoznaczną odpowiedź: NIE - za co naraziłem się na wściekły atak, że jestem taki .."nienowoczesny".
Teraz rozumiem dlaczego KrzysiekS już ponad 3 lata temu dał sobie spokój z tym Forum i przestał dyskutować z "apostołami reku".
W tej chwili interesuje mnie wyłącznie optymalizacja układu nawiew filtrowanego powietrza - wywiew kanałami kominowymi.
Reszta mnie nie interesuje !
Czy za to jesteście na mnie wściekli ???!!!!

----------


## kst

> Napisał kst
> 
> To o co Ci chodzi ?
> 
> 
> No chcę się dowiedzieć, czy uważasz wentylację mechaniczną zrównoważoną za nieuzasadnioną ekonomicznie a mechaniczną nawiewną, za uzasadnioną. 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja już chyba tej dyskusji nie wytrzymam - od dwóch dni mówię, że dla mnie wystarcza wentylacja grawitacyjna wspomagana nawiewem mechanicznym natomiast cała banda posiadaczy (lub przyszłych posiadaczy) wentylacji nawiewno-wywiewnej z reku usiłuje mi wmówić, że jestem dureń i robię największy błąd w życiu jak ci co nie wzięli kredytu na mieszkanko po 10k pln za m2 !
Za to , że odważyłem się powiedzieć, że zrobię inaczej jak grupa lobbująca na tym Forum w tym temacie doczekałem się ataku "ad persona".
Do wszystkich co tak zachwalają swoje działające (lub mające w przyszłości działać) systemy: czy zrobiliście już Certyfikaty Energetyczne swoich energooszczędnych budyneczków ?

----------


## kst

> Napisał kst
> 
> [...] to pardon camerados, ale mam was gdzieś...
> 
> 
> _
> 
> w imieniu forumowego bydła (jak to nas określiłeś): krzyżyk na drogę.
> 
> Pozdrawiam serdecznie._


Sam sobie daj _krzyżyk na drogę_...ty "najlepszy doradco od energooszczędzania" - wprost smiechu warte  :lol:

----------


## Jani_63

> Napisał Piczman
> 
> Podaj, który z "ekspertów" jakich masz na myśli poleca zamówienie usługi wykonania gwc glikolowego za ponad 10 tyś zł ?
> My tu jesteśmy od tego aby Ci pomóc podjąć decyzję czy robić czy nie robić, potem jak już podejmiesz tą decyzję pomagamy i doradzamy jak to zrobić za "grosze".
> Mój koszt to niecałe 2 tyś z glikolem, a nie robiłem sam tylko zlecałem prawie wszystko !!!
> Sam to odpowietrzyłem i zalałem  
> 
> 
> W tej chwili interesuje mnie wyłącznie optymalizacja układu nawiew filtrowanego powietrza - wywiew kanałami kominowymi.
> ...


Nieee. Nie za to jesteśmy na ciebie wściekli. 
Choć tu właściwie nikt na nikogo wściekły nie jest.
*Piczman* grzecznie ci wyjaśnił zasadę działania forum. Ideę która wszystkim przyświeca.
Już się wydawało że zrozumiałeś, że pytając zyskasz więcej.
Znacznie więcej niż kopiąc i gryząc w koło.
Ale nie. Upłynęło zaledwie kilka minut, a ty już dalej swoje.



> natomiast cała banda posiadaczy (lub przyszłych posiadaczy) wentylacji nawiewno-wywiewnej z reku usiłuje mi wmówić





> Sam sobie daj _krzyżyk na drogę_...ty "najlepszy doradco od energooszczędzania" - wprost smiechu warte


Takim postępowaniem to ty aprobaty, ani zrozumienia nie znajdziesz   :sad:

----------


## kst

> Napisał kst
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Piczman
> 
> ...


Nie przyszedłem na to Forum z zamiarem uczestniczenia w "kółku wzajemnej adoracji".
To nie ja zacząłem spór....(każdy postronny obserwator to potwierdzi)

Teraz już zdecydowanie odchodzę z tego tematu (ale nie z Forum) i wszystkim życzę gwarantowanej  2500-letniej bezproblemowej eksploatacji systemów MWNW z reku.
Serdecznie pozdrawiam
kst

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

> Ja już chyba tej dyskusji nie wytrzymam - od dwóch dni mówię, że dla mnie wystarcza wentylacja grawitacyjna wspomagana nawiewem mechanicznym natomiast cała banda posiadaczy (lub przyszłych posiadaczy) wentylacji nawiewno-wywiewnej z reku usiłuje mi wmówić, że jestem dureń i robię największy błąd w życiu jak ci co nie wzięli kredytu na mieszkanko po 10k pln za m2 !


Cieszy mnie, że ona Ci wystarczy.

Ale próbuję zrozumieć, jaki komfort ona daje, bo na razie nie jestem w stanie tego pojąć... 

Czy byłbyś łaskaw mi to wyjaśnić, zanim się ewakuujesz z tego wątku?

----------


## Ogniowy

W kwestii oszczędności i komfortu dodam od siebie kilka słów. 
Jeden pali w kominku i robi kotłownię w salonie, iny pali w śmieciuchu i chwali że tanio, jeszcze inny posiada eko groszek i mói że troche taniej i komfortowo, ja mam olej i w swoim energooszczędnym budynku zużywam oleju opałowego za 4000 rocznie - cholernie drogo niejeden powie....ale
żona nawet nie interesuje się gdzie jest piec, jak działa i ile pali - to jest komfort...za to się płaci, a jak nie stac Cię na komfort to masz sznurek na szyję. Wszystkie "dodatki" mają za cel aby żyło się komfortowo i nikt nie mówi że tanio....a jak kst ma zamiar zbudować sobie kurną chatę z paleniskiem na środku domu to tylko i wyłącznie jego sprawa. I tyle i aż tyle...

----------


## Ogniowy

W kwestii oszczędności i komfortu dodam od siebie kilka słów. 
Jeden pali w kominku i robi kotłownię w salonie, iny pali w śmieciuchu i chwali że tanio, jeszcze inny posiada eko groszek i mói że troche taniej i komfortowo, ja mam olej i w swoim energooszczędnym budynku zużywam oleju opałowego za 4000 rocznie - cholernie drogo niejeden powie....ale
żona nawet nie interesuje się gdzie jest piec, jak działa i ile pali - to jest komfort...za to się płaci, a jak nie stac Cię na komfort to masz sznurek na szyję. Wszystkie "dodatki" mają za cel aby żyło się komfortowo i nikt nie mówi że tanio....a jak kst ma zamiar zbudować sobie kurną chatę z paleniskiem na środku domu to tylko i wyłącznie jego sprawa. I tyle i aż tyle...

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

> [...] to jest komfort...za to się płaci, a jak nie stac Cię na komfort to masz sznurek na szyję. Wszystkie "dodatki" mają za cel aby żyło się komfortowo i nikt nie mówi że tanio....a jak kst ma zamiar zbudować sobie kurną chatę z paleniskiem na środku domu to tylko i wyłącznie jego sprawa. I tyle i aż tyle...


Wiem doskonale, co masz na myśli. Też z pewnością będę zmuszony zrezygnować z komfortu lub odłożyć go "na później" po to, aby przyoszczędzić. 

Nie rozumiem natomiast podejścia, dla którego świadomie rezygnuję z komfortu jednocześnie okłamując siebie i innych naokoło, że jednak ten komfort mieć będę. Albo po prostu nie widzę tego komfortu wentylacji grawitacyjnej z nadmuchowym wspomaganiem. Stąd moje nudne pytania kierowane do kst...

----------


## k62

> Tak się składa, że to nie ja jestem "zjadły" w moich poglądach ale właśnie moi adwersarze.


1. Przeczytaj swoje posty *kst* jeszcze raz.
2. Zrób rachunek sumienia z empatii. Tak sine ira et studio.

----------


## StolarzS

Tak się składa że mieszkam w 30-letniej piętrówce i doświadczam działania wentylacji grawitacyjnej.
Generalnie da się z tym żyć, ale np. dziś nieco silniejszy wiatr i przy odpowiednim kierunku nawiewa mi spaliny z komina do szybu wentylacyjnego i do mieszkania  :Mad:  
Zatem kratki przymknięte. Buda jest dość przewiewna (choć okna szczelne), więc nie jest duszno, na ale w piec trza ładować coby rano się nie trząść z zimna. No i powietrze suche, katary itp. Dzieci co rusz mają "glubos" (córeczki nazewnictwo  :big grin:  ). 
W szczelnym domu będzie duchota. Czy podanie powietrza nawiewem pomoże? Może, ale...
Jednak wolę parę m-cy dłużej tyrać na spłatę rat, ale zrobić tak aby przestać się męczyć...  :Wink2:

----------


## Ogniowy

> Napisał Ogniowy
> 
> [...] to jest komfort...za to się płaci, a jak nie stac Cię na komfort to masz sznurek na szyję. Wszystkie "dodatki" mają za cel aby żyło się komfortowo i nikt nie mówi że tanio....a jak kst ma zamiar zbudować sobie kurną chatę z paleniskiem na środku domu to tylko i wyłącznie jego sprawa. I tyle i aż tyle...
> 
> 
> Wiem doskonale, co masz na myśli. Też z pewnością będę zmuszony zrezygnować z komfortu lub odłożyć go "na później" po to, aby przyoszczędzić. 
> 
> Nie rozumiem natomiast podejścia, dla którego świadomie rezygnuję z komfortu jednocześnie okłamując siebie i innych naokoło, że jednak ten komfort mieć będę. Albo po prostu nie widzę tego komfortu wentylacji grawitacyjnej z nadmuchowym wspomaganiem. Stąd moje nudne pytania kierowane do kst...


Ja powiem Ci tak, wolałem zamieszkać w domu bez wykończonych pokoi, bez płytek na podłogach, ale ze wspomnianą wentylacją mechaniczną, reku, gwc, a tylko dlatego, że przekonałem się do tego, że to jest ważniejsze i warto w to zainwestować niż stąpać po marmurach i kąpać się w srebrnej wannie. Wykończenie trwało dłużej (finanse) lecz teraz wiem,że dzieki priorytetom nie zgniło mi nic w nowym domu, nic nie zarosło grzybem a teraz jest już tylko lepiej...komfortowo  i  oszczędnie. A wprowadziłem się po 3 miesiącach od wbicia łopaty w ziemię, pracując dla oszczędności sam przy wszystkich pracach - stąd moja oszczędność.
Ale jak ktoś woli się cofać iść pod prąd to jego wola.

----------


## Ogniowy

> Napisał Ogniowy
> 
> [...] to jest komfort...za to się płaci, a jak nie stac Cię na komfort to masz sznurek na szyję. Wszystkie "dodatki" mają za cel aby żyło się komfortowo i nikt nie mówi że tanio....a jak kst ma zamiar zbudować sobie kurną chatę z paleniskiem na środku domu to tylko i wyłącznie jego sprawa. I tyle i aż tyle...
> 
> 
> Wiem doskonale, co masz na myśli. Też z pewnością będę zmuszony zrezygnować z komfortu lub odłożyć go "na później" po to, aby przyoszczędzić. 
> 
> Nie rozumiem natomiast podejścia, dla którego świadomie rezygnuję z komfortu jednocześnie okłamując siebie i innych naokoło, że jednak ten komfort mieć będę. Albo po prostu nie widzę tego komfortu wentylacji grawitacyjnej z nadmuchowym wspomaganiem. Stąd moje nudne pytania kierowane do kst...


Ja powiem Ci tak, wolałem zamieszkać w domu bez wykończonych pokoi, bez płytek na podłogach, ale ze wspomnianą wentylacją mechaniczną, reku, gwc, a tylko dlatego, że przekonałem się do tego, że to jest ważniejsze i warto w to zainwestować niż stąpać po marmurach i kąpać się w srebrnej wannie. Wykończenie trwało dłużej (finanse) lecz teraz wiem,że dzieki priorytetom nie zgniło mi nic w nowym domu, nic nie zarosło grzybem a teraz jest już tylko lepiej...komfortowo  i  oszczędnie. A wprowadziłem się po 3 miesiącach od wbicia łopaty w ziemię, pracując dla oszczędności sam przy wszystkich pracach - stąd moja oszczędność.
Ale jak ktoś woli się cofać iść pod prąd to jego wola.

----------


## Jani_63

> Ja powiem Ci tak, wolałem zamieszkać w domu bez wykończonych pokoi, bez płytek na podłogach, ale ze wspomnianą wentylacją mechaniczną, reku, gwc, a tylko dlatego, że przekonałem się do tego, że to jest ważniejsze i warto w to zainwestować niż stąpać po marmurach i kąpać się w srebrnej wannie. Wykończenie trwało dłużej (finanse) lecz teraz wiem,że dzieki priorytetom nie zgniło mi nic w nowym domu, nic nie zarosło grzybem a teraz jest już tylko lepiej...komfortowo  i  oszczędnie. A wprowadziłem się po 3 miesiącach od wbicia łopaty w ziemię, pracując dla oszczędności sam przy wszystkich pracach - stąd moja oszczędność.
> Ale jak ktoś woli się cofać iść pod prąd to jego wola.


Dodam jeszcze że jak przestrzegasz chronologii priorytetów, nie musisz właściwie z niczego rezygnować. Przeciągnie się najwyżej w czasie. Oczywiście jeśli kasa pozwoli.
Marmury możesz zawsze jeszcze położyć, jak i wstawić srebrną wannę.  :smile: 
Dorabianie porządnej wentylacji "po czasie" będzie znacznie trudniejsze w zamieszkanym domku.

----------


## kst

> W kwestii oszczędności i komfortu dodam od siebie kilka słów. 
> Jeden pali w kominku i robi kotłownię w salonie, iny pali w śmieciuchu i chwali że tanio, jeszcze inny posiada eko groszek i mói że troche taniej i komfortowo, ja mam olej i w swoim energooszczędnym budynku zużywam oleju opałowego za 4000 rocznie - cholernie drogo niejeden powie....ale
> żona nawet nie interesuje się gdzie jest piec, jak działa i ile pali - to jest komfort...za to się płaci, a jak nie stac Cię na komfort to masz sznurek na szyję. Wszystkie "dodatki" mają za cel aby żyło się komfortowo i nikt nie mówi że tanio....a jak kst ma zamiar zbudować sobie kurną chatę z paleniskiem na środku domu to tylko i wyłącznie jego sprawa. I tyle i aż tyle...


Akurat w kwestii komfortu mieszkania mam podobne zdanie.
Dla każdego jednak ten komfort jest indywidualnie określony.
W przypadku zamieszkiwania w domku jednorodzinnym najwyższy komfort zamieszkania jest niewątpliwie do osiągnięcia przy zastosowaniu ogrzewania elektrycznego (również PC to forma ogrzewania elektrycznego) w połączeniu z wentylacją mechaniczną nawiewno-wywiewną.
Z uwagi na drogie ogrzewanie elektryczne istnieje ekonomiczne uzasadnienie zastosowania rekuperatora wspomaganego GWC rurowym lub żwirowym. Jak kogo stać to może sobie oczywiście zamontować klimatyzację w każdym pomieszczeniu wtedy komfort będzie już full-wypas. W zależności od konstrukcji budynku w jakim te wszystkie urządzenia zostaną zainstalowane ich koszt będzie większy lub mniejszy podobnie jak eksploatacja.
Warunkiem osiagnięcia pełnego komfortu w takim budynku jest oczywiście bezbłędne wykonanie takiej instalacji jak również jego właściwa eksploatacja i konserwacja. Wtedy możliwe jest osiągnięcie optymalnego stosunku kosztów do uzyskanego komfortu.Nie będzie tanio - ale oczywiście w pełni się zgadzam - za komfort trzeba zapłacić.

Kwestia zainstalowania kominka to kwestia bardziej upodobań i satysfakcji niż komfortu. Byłem swego czasu zwolennikiem kominka z płaszczem wodnym ale obecnie zdecydowałem się na instalację kominka z uproszczonym DGP. Po co bowiem mi dodatkowy kocioł w salonie jak będę miał drugi, podstawowy, w kotłowni ?
Kominek nie będzie dla mnie podstawowym systemem grzewczym a jedynie wspomagającym, okazjonalnym, głównie dla nastroju. A dobry nastrój to też jeden ze składników komfortu życia.
Mówienie zatem,  że "kst ma zamiar zbudować sobie kurną chatę z paleniskiem na środku domu to tylko i wyłącznie jego sprawa. I tyle i aż tyle.." jest o tyle nieprawdziwe, że żadnej "kurnej chaty" kst nie buduje natomiast prawdziwe , że to jego i tylko jego sprawa.

Czy 4000 pln za olej opałowy w sezonie grzewczym u Ogniowego to dużo czy mało to też jest pojęcie względne. Jeśli dom jest duży to pewnie niewiele z uwzględnieniem komfortu mieszkania, jeśli domek mały to już można zadać pytanie czy nie możnaby taniej ? Jeśli natomiast Ogniowemu starcza kasy na ten cel i nie stanowi to problemu to tym bardziej "ani grzeje ani ziębi" to kst.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Ogniowy

Dziękuję Ci bardzo , że stonowałeś swoje wypowiedzi....
W tej formie dużo łatwiej dyskutować, a o to przede wszystkim chodzi...
Ogrzewam 110 mkw i zasobnik 200 litrów wody. Może można by taniej...ale przeliczając na 12 miesięcy to nawet nie jest drożej niż opłata za ogrzewanie tej wielkości mieszkania - więc założenie zostało spełnione.
Na razie musi tak być, nie rujnuje to budżetu, a najważniejsze, że jest to rozwiązanie bezobsługowe. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## kst

> Ale próbuję zrozumieć, jaki komfort ona daje, bo na razie nie jestem w stanie tego pojąć... 
> 
> Czy byłbyś łaskaw mi to wyjaśnić, zanim się ewakuujesz z tego wątku?


Panie Krzysztofie !
Z Pana strony wynika, że jest Pan na etapie poszukiwania działki budowlanej lub domu, w którym chciałby Pan możliwie tanio uzyskać jak największy komfort mieszkania co jest dla wszystkich oczywiste.
Gdyby miał Pan full kasy to by sobie Pan wybudował willę z wszelkimi instalacjami i mieszkał jak król. Natomiast najprawdopodobniej ten parametr jest największą przeszkodą w realizacji marzeń i nie jest Pan w tym odosobniony - przed takim problemem staje zdecydowana większość inwestorów.
Jeśli Pan mnie pyta "jaki komfort daje wentylacja grawitacyjna" to nie za bardzo rozumiem pytania ponieważ takie pytanie sugeruje, że Pan nigdy nie mieszkał w domu czy mieszkaniu z taką wentylacją. Dziwne to o tyle, że 99,999% budynków w Polsce wyposażonych jest w taką wentylację.
Ale przejdźmy do meritum sprawy...

Załóżmy, że ma Pan ograniczony budżet na wybudowanie domu i jednocześnie zależy Panu na osiągnięciu optymalnego komfortu zamieszkania.
W takim przypadku wybrałbym projekt domku niewielkiego, do 120 m2 (przy rodzinie 4-osobowej) , parterowego bez podpiwniczenia, z garażem przylegającym do domku, bez użytkowego poddasza.
Zainwestowałbym w porządne ocieplenie domku, wiele prac przy tak niskim budynku jest do wykonania samodzielnie o ile oczywiście ma Pan pojęcie o tych pracach oraz chęci - a zakładam, że tak. Czyli oszczędności na "ekipach" są możliwe do uzyskania choć nie wszystko da się zrobić samemu.
Jeśli możliwe byłoby podłączenie do sieci gazowej to bym się podłączył i komfort ogrzewania miałbym zapewniony na poziomie równym ogrzewaniu elektrycznemu lub olejowemu.
W tak niskim budynku zastosowanie ogrzewania na węgiel oraz  zainstalowanie kominka wymagałoby wybudowania komina, który byłby zapewne zbyt niski i nie miał odpowiedniego ciągu. Z tej samej przyczyny nie osiągnie Pan w takim parterowym domku odpowiedniego ciągu w kanałach wentylacji grawitacyjnej.
Czyli odpowiedź już Pan ma.
Zresztą w tym temacie (czy też "Rekuperator tak czy nie") jeden z Forumowiczów pokazał zdjęcia swojego "kurnika" , który odpowiada mniej więcej mojemu opisowi.
W takim budynku też bym zainstalował wentylację mechaniczną nawiewno-wywiewną dla uzyskania właściwej wentylacji oraz z uwagi na dość drogie mimo wszystko ogrzewanie gazowe celowe byłoby zainstalowanie rekuperatora.
W ten sposób wybuduje Pan dość szybko i możliwie tanio domek i zapewni sobie komfort mieszkania przy stosunkowo niskich kosztach ogrzewania i wentylacji.

Natomiast w przypadku gdy kupi Pan działkę wraz z domem to na 99,999% będzie to dom z istniejącą już wentylacją grawitacyjną.
Ma Pan wtedy dwa wyjścia: 
1) żyć z tym i w miarę możliwości zastosować mechaniczny nawiew filtrowanego powietrza, a jak się da to wykonać GWC w zależności od warunków gruntowych;
2) zatkać wloty do komina i zainstalować sobie pełną wentylację mechaniczną.

Powtarzam po raz ostatni: dla mnie wystarczający komfort zapewnia mechaniczny nawiew filtrowanego powietrza i wywiew poprzez kanały wentylacji grawitacyjnej.

Pozdrawiam i życzę trafnego wyboru.

----------


## kst

> Dziękuję Ci bardzo , że stonowałeś swoje wypowiedzi....
> W tej formie dużo łatwiej dyskutować, a o to przede wszystkim chodzi...
> Ogrzewam 110 mkw i zasobnik 200 litrów wody. Może można by taniej...ale przeliczając na 12 miesięcy to nawet nie jest drożej niż opłata za ogrzewanie tej wielkości mieszkania - więc założenie zostało spełnione.
> Na razie musi tak być, nie rujnuje to budżetu, a najważniejsze, że jest to rozwiązanie bezobsługowe. Pozdrawiam.


Czyli moje rady dla Pana Krzysztofa Lisa odpowiadają rzeczywistości: mały domek, wykonany możliwie w największym stopniu we własnym zakresie, z zastosowaniem nowoczesnych instalacji grzewczych i wentylacyjnych.
I o co tu się spierać ?

Natomiast w moim konkretnym przypadku jest nieco inaczej: dom bez piwnicy (bo działka 2000 m2 na wsi + budynek gospodarczo-garażowy), z użytkowym poddaszem (wyszły 3 duże pokoje po 22-25m2 każdy + łazienka 14 m2), łączna powierzchnia użytkowa 155 m2, pow. podłóg 200 m2, kubatura 760 m3.
Zastosowanie w tym przypadku ogrzewania gazowego czy olejowego (o elektrycznym włącznie z PC nie wspominając) to koszt ogrzewania na poziomie minimum 6000 pln rocznie. Subtelna różnica, nieprawdaż ?
Ponadto posiadłość posiada jeszcze 2,5 ha gruntu, który wykorzystam częściowo na produkcję biomasy do spalania. Czyli będę miał tani opał.
Takie podejście do sprawy wymusza zatem zastosowanie do ogrzewania kotła na biomasę i wybudowanie kominów, które mają 8 metrów wysokości. A jak się buduje kominy to i kanały wentylacji grawitacyjnej. Projekt budynku typowy z małymi zmianami. Przy wykreśleniu kominów i zaprojektowaniu instalacji mechanicznej doszłyby dodatkowe i to niemałe koszty.
Komfort palenia biomasą nawet w piecu automatycznym będzie oczywiście niższy od ogrzewania gazowego czy olejowego natomiast w moim przypadku oszczędności na opale znaczące i nie do pogardzenia.
Nie oszczędzam natomiast na ociepleniu budynku i solidnym wykonaniu.
Co zrobię z wentylacją już pisałem , dlaczego nie zrobię GWC rurowego - również pisałem, mam prawo nie być przekonanym do wykonania GWC żwirowego mimo, że są tacy co chcą mi udzielić gwarancji na 2500 lat...
Do tego kominek głównie dla nastroju...
Pozdrawiam

----------


## j-j

Co do ciągów w parterówce w kominie to bzudy waść piszesz.

A co do całokształtu to:
Mieszkałem w bloku z wentylacją grawitacyjną całe życie w bloku i przez wywiew nawiewało i odwrotnie, "syf, kiiła i mogiła" wk... mnie to niemiłosiernie i pizgało przez wianie w łazience zimnym powietrzem.
Potem ponad 0,5 roku u teściów z grawitacyjną w domu jednorodzinnym i .... tu i tu przeżylem i było OK jak dla 99,999% ludzi, głowa nie bolała, i nic innego też, tylko w łazience pizgało bo trzeba było wietrzyć jak było tak mokro. Trzeba pamie ać o wietrzeniu i jak wietrzyło sie np. pokoje to zamykano je i siedziałem w innym bo tam pizgało i tak wszyscy. Po ok. 1-2 h otwierało się i jakoś mało przyjemnie tam było aż do czasu gdy sie temp. nie wyrównała i tak w kółko. Latem gorąco a tu jeszcze okna trzeba otworzyć i 32oC do domku wpuścić, i kupa owadów itd.
Należałobny jesczze dodać zapachy w każdym niemal domu bo przecież zimą nikt nie wietrzy pizgawicą non stop ale to norma bo też całe życie tak miałem,, nie znałem że może być inaczej jak i 99,999% ludzi więc ... było OK i jaki problem?
No żaden bo 99,999% żyje ludzi i ja też żyłem.


Ale teraz gdy mieszkam z mechaniczną wiem jaka jest różnica to nieporównywalny komfort. I tak naprawdę żeby zauważyć różnice trzeba usiuąść i się nad tym zastanowić bo człowiek to taka świnia która wszystko zeżre tzn. się przywyczai szybko i zapomina o tym w czym żyje. I jak przemyślałem to sobie zdałem sprawę z tego co było kiedyś i co opisałem wyżej a co jest teraz.
Nie pizga, kąpieli nie boję się brać, nie myślę o otwieraniu okien, nie uciekam z pokoi, nie ciągną się zapachy itd., żadnych insektów- ŻADNYCH (!!!)--niby takie pierdoły a jednak robią różnicę diametralną.

Krótko pisząc aby wygłaszać opinie, należy pomieszkać tu i tu przez jakiś czas aby zrozumieć różnicę stąd Ty jej nie pojmujesz i nie pojmiesz.

Ale jak pisałem rozumiem to bo sam jej nie czułem dopóki nie "skosztowałem".

Acha GWC żwirowca też mam i i mam termos, i prawie cały dom parterowy, z poddaszem nkeużytkowym i bez piwnycy sam wybudowałem własnymi rękoma .

To tyle, od forumowego bydła.

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

> Gdyby miał Pan full kasy to by sobie Pan wybudował willę z wszelkimi instalacjami i mieszkał jak król. Natomiast najprawdopodobniej ten parametr jest największą przeszkodą w realizacji marzeń i nie jest Pan w tym odosobniony - przed takim problemem staje zdecydowana większość inwestorów.


Ma Pan zupełną rację. Dlatego szukam na każdym kroku możliwości przyoszczędzenia lub przesunięcia wydatków w czasie, co pozwoliłoby wziąć mniejszy kredyt a dzięki temu oszczędzić na ratach. 




> Jeśli Pan mnie pyta "jaki komfort daje wentylacja grawitacyjna" to nie za bardzo rozumiem pytania ponieważ takie pytanie sugeruje, że Pan nigdy nie mieszkał w domu czy mieszkaniu z taką wentylacją. Dziwne to o tyle, że 99,999% budynków w Polsce wyposażonych jest w taką wentylację.


W życiu mieszkałem w kilku mieszkaniach, i właśnie zawsze z wentylacją grawitacyjną, spędzałem też wakacje i ferie przez kilkanaście lat w jednym domu również z wentylacją grawitacyjną. I to, co ona zapewnia, z pewnością nie jest komfortowe.

W mieszkaniach tych były zarówno drewniane okna, które dawały nieszczelności i przeciągi, jak i szczelne okna plastikowe, które z kolei potrafiły zorganizować mi nawiew zimnego powietrza na plecy podczas kąpieli przez kratkę wentylacyjną w łazience.

Dlatego właśnie raczej z wentylacji zrównoważonej nie zrezygnuję, bo nie widzę korzyści, którą przyniosłoby dołożenie do grawitacyjnej jeszcze nawiewu. I dlatego o to pytam.

----------


## aadamuss24

W normalnym murowanym piętrowym domu zwykła wentylacja grawitacyjna daje radę ale  tylko na parterze, na piętrze już jest jej brak. Mało szczelne okna muszą być żeby coś ten obieg robiło. Wtedy działa ale straty są większe. Teraz każdy sam decyduje co chce mieć  :smile:  pozdr adam

----------


## Piczman

*j-j* ujął to o czym i ja miałem pisać.
Dopowiem jeszcze że nie wystarczy pojechać do kogoś, powąchać i posiedzieć godzinkę aby poczuć "tą" różnicę dla której warto wydać te parę złotych.

Ja po 3 miesiącach już wiem że było warto ale i tak czekam na wiosnę i lato bo o każdej porze roku WM,GWC i Rekuperacja mają inne zalety.
Zużycie prądu jest podobne do wcześniejszych w poprzednich domach bez tych "cudów" gdzie była kuchnia gazowa i wentylacja grawitacyjna.
Teraz dodatkowo indukcja .

Komfort jest zauważalny, ostatnio była mała imprezka, łącznie 8 osób i 2 dzieci , wentylacje skręciłem na max.
Absolutnie brak jakiejkolwiek duszności, wilgotność na tym samym poziomie co zwykle a rano świeżo ( mimo kilku niemiłych incydentów) jak byśmy przy herbatce siedzieli do tej 5:00   :Lol: 

Zamiast tego mogłem sobie solary walnąć na dach bo koszta podobne i wtedy większą zazdrość bym wywołał u sąsiadów, tyle że Ja dla siebie to wszystko, nie dla Nich !

Pozdr.

----------


## kst

> Co do ciągów w parterówce w kominie to bzudy waść piszesz.
> 
> *Piszesz to waść jako użytkownik parterówki bez kominów wentylacyjnych ma się rozumieć ...*
> 
> Krótko pisząc aby wygłaszać opinie, należy pomieszkać tu i tu przez jakiś czas aby zrozumieć różnicę stąd Ty jej nie pojmujesz i nie pojmiesz.
> 
> *Akurat przez całe dzieciństwo mieszkałem w mieszkaniu z piecami kaflowymi, bez żadnej wentylacji (poza oknami) , następne 15 lat w bloku z centralnym ogrzewaniem i wentylacja grawitacyjną (jakoś nie przypominam sobie aby mi w łazience zimno po plecach "pizgało"...), następnie kolejne 10 lat w domku jednorodzinnym z CO i kotłownią węglową w piwnicy (no i oczywiście z grawitacyjną czyli Polska Norma) - początkowo nawet bez pompy obiegowej, obecnie z pompą i sterownikiem bo kolejny piec na miał z nadmuchem powietrza zasypywany raz dziennie.
> Do komfortu mieszkania w domu ze współczesnymi instalacjami grzewczo-wentylacyjnymi oczywiście droga jeszcze daleka natomiast wymądrzanie się typu:*
> "Krótko pisząc aby wygłaszać opinie, należy pomieszkać tu i tu przez jakiś czas aby zrozumieć różnicę stąd Ty jej nie pojmujesz i nie pojmiesz." *to oznaka czegoś co tak bardzo waść nie lubisz w stosunku do siebie....
> ...

----------


## j-j

> Napisał j-j
> 
> Co do ciągów w parterówce w kominie- napisałeś_
> "W tak niskim budynku zastosowanie ogrzewania na węgiel oraz zainstalowanie kominka wymagałoby wybudowania komina, który byłby zapewne zbyt niski i nie miał odpowiedniego ciągu. . Z tej samej przyczyny nie osiągnie Pan w takim parterowym domku odpowiedniego ciągu w kanałach wentylacji grawitacyjnej. "_
> 
> to bzudy waść piszesz
> 
> 
> Piszesz to waść jako użytkownik parterówki bez kominów wentylacyjnych ma się rozumieć ..


To że mieszkam bez kominów wentylacyjnych i spalinowego dla kominka nie znaczy że nie używałem, to po pierwsze, a po drugie parterówka bez komina to nie ewenement więc nie wykazuj sie juz takimi bzdurami.






> Napisał j-j
> 
> Krótko pisząc aby wygłaszać opinie, należy pomieszkać tu i tu przez jakiś czas aby zrozumieć różnicę stąd Ty jej nie pojmujesz i nie pojmiesz.
> 
> 
> Akurat przez całe dzieciństwo mieszkałem w mieszkaniu z piecami kaflowymi, bez żadnej wentylacji (poza oknami) , następne 15 lat w bloku z centralnym ogrzewaniem i wentylacja grawitacyjną (jakoś nie przypominam sobie aby mi w łazience zimno po plecach "pizgało"...), następnie kolejne 10 lat w domku jednorodzinnym z CO i kotłownią węglową w piwnicy (no i oczywiście z grawitacyjną czyli Polska Norma) - początkowo nawet bez pompy obiegowej, obecnie z pompą i sterownikiem bo kolejny piec na miał z nadmuchem powietrza zasypywany raz dziennie.
> Do komfortu mieszkania w domu ze współczesnymi instalacjami grzewczo-wentylacyjnymi oczywiście droga jeszcze daleka natomiast wymądrzanie się typu:


Czy Ty myślisz że jako jedyny żyłeś na piecach kaflowych (??), bez wentylacji grawitacyjnej albo z nią a reszta to nie wie co to jest i jak się mieszkało??
Pomieszkaj w nowych energooszczędnych domach to podyskutujemy a to co napisałeś to słowa osoby niezorientowanej w niniejszym temacie  bo to samo mniej więcej ja pisałem, tyle że mieszkając obecnie, dopiero teraz się dowiedziałem  co kiedyś było nie tak bo jeszcze raz powtórzę- też tak żyłem i przeżyłem i uważałem że to było normalne, mimo, że w 3 mieszkaniu w kolejności nawiewało przez wywiew do łazienki, a pierwsze mieszkanie też było z kaflowymi i raczej bez wentylacji, drugie już miało wentylatorek w łazience.  W "4" ale domu jednorodzinnym pojawiło się okno w juz nopemalnej dużej  łazience (nie to co w blokach)  i po kąpieli trzeba było dodatkowo wietrzyć oknem bo wentylatorek to ciut mało i dopiero pizgało jak po chwili następny szedł do kapieli. Resztę spośród wielu opisałem w poprzednim poście.
Niedogodności tych miałem cały czas i ma każdy z moich znajomych tyle że oni tego tak jak Ty i ja kiedyś nie widzą bo to była norma i tego nie unikniemy ale oczywiście Ty napiszesz że Ty tych niedogodności nie czujesz, ale to oczywiste- bo co miałbyś napisać?
Nie znam nikogo kto wcześniej wymądrzając się swoją "wiedzą" by się przyznał że przy budowie domu zdecydowal się na bzdurę ktora to miała być super rozsądnym wyborem i Ty do takich *ludzi* widzę się zaliczasz.





> Napisał j-j
> 
> "Krótko pisząc aby wygłaszać opinie, należy pomieszkać tu i tu przez jakiś czas aby zrozumieć różnicę stąd Ty jej nie pojmujesz i nie pojmiesz."
> 
> 
> to oznaka czegoś co tak bardzo waść nie lubisz w stosunku do siebie....


Na tym forum wiele dyskusji prowadziłem, i się wiele rzeczy dowiedziałem jak i przekazałem co mogę, jak każdy użytkownik ale takich jak Ty też było wielu i do takich się przyzwyczaimy ale raczej wtedy zostaniesz sam ze swoimi "mądrościami".




> Napisał j-j
> 
> Acha GWC żwirowca też mam i i mam termos, i prawie cały dom parterowy, z poddaszem nkeużytkowym i bez piwnycy sam wybudowałem własnymi rękoma .
> 
> 
>  No to tylko szczerze pogratulować co niniejszym czynię.


Nie pisałbyś tych wszystkich  głupot gdybyśbys się zastanowił nad tym co piszesz.






> Napisał j-j
> 
> To tyle, od forumowego bydła.
> 
> Dziękuję za powrót do ludzkiego języka....


W tym się czujesz najlepiej, domyślam się.

----------


## kst

> W normalnym murowanym piętrowym domu zwykła wentylacja grawitacyjna daje radę ale  tylko na parterze, na piętrze już jest jej brak. Mało szczelne okna muszą być żeby coś ten obieg robiło. Wtedy działa ale straty są większe. Teraz każdy sam decyduje co chce mieć :) pozdr adam


U mnie sa 3 kominy:
1) główny spalinowo-wentylacyjny = 4 kanały = 1 dymowy do kotłowni + 1 dymowy do kominka + 1 wentylacyjny do kotłowni + 1 wentylacyjny do salonu z kominkiem;
2) wentylacyjny I = 4 kanały = wentylacja garażu + wentylacja łazienki dolnej + wentylacja łazienki górnej + odpowietrzenie kanalizacji;
3) wentylacyjny II = 2 kanały = wentylacyjny kuchnia + wentylacyjny okap (też kuchnia)

czyli parter mam wentylowany extra natomiast poddasze już mniej.
Uważam, że kanał wentylacji w każdym pokoju to już przesada.
Rozwiązaniem jest zastosowanie nawiewu z filtracją powietrza - co wpuszczę do domu to tyle wyleci kominami.

----------


## kst

> _________________
> Chyba udało sie wybudować dom pasywny:
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/moj-dom-p...je,t171818.htm
> 
> *Moja opinia: Rekuperator Ekoklimaxu- Ekozefir to przereklamowane pudło!*


Młody Człowieku !
Ja szczerze ci gratuluję wybudowania domu własnymi rękoma bo takich ludzi należy SZANOWAĆ !
Z ciekawości wszedłem na załączony przez ciebie link do tematu "Mój dom pasywny w praktyce" ale nie zabieram w nim głosu bo nie jestem zainteresowany budową domu pasywnego.
Mam prawo nie chcieć takiego domu - chyba mam...?

Bardzo polecam natomiast ten temat panu Krzysztofowi Lisowi, który szuka dla siebie i swojej rodziny sposobu na tani i energooszczędny domek.

Po przeczytaniu tego tematu - proszę sobie wejść w temat i poczytać aby nie wciskać mi 'dziecka w brzuch', że kłamię -  można wyciągnąć następujące wnioski:
1) komfort życia w mieszkanku pasywnym nie jest taki jaki się zakładało a oszczędności na skomplikowanym automatycznym sterowaniu skutkują ciągłym bieganiem i kręceniem czym się tylko da;
2) wspaniały w opisach reklamowych rekuperator okazał się "przereklamowanym pudłem" o sprawności dużo mniejszej od GWARANTOWANEJ przez producenta (proponuję tę dziadowską firmę zaskarżyć do sądu...)
3) faktycznie potrzebna wentylacja pomieszczeń wynosi około 0,1-0,3 wymiany na godzinę bo przy proponowanej JEDNEJ/h dosłownie "żyć się nie da" i w łazience prawie "łeb urywa" (nie wiadomo czy to lepsze niż 'piżdżenie' wiatru po plecach przy wentylacji grawitacyjnej...)...
4) wykonany pierwszorzędnie GWC żwirowy pod połową domu nie tylko nie zapewnia wymaganej dla komfortu odczuwania ciepła wilgotności powietrza ale jest zarazem - NAJPRAWDOPODOBNIEJ - źródłem strat energii elektrycznego ogrzewania podłogowego pomimo zastosowania aż 30 cm warstwy ocieplenia styropianem !!!!!! Przecież przy takiej warstwie styro nie powinno być już żadnych strat energii !!!!
5) dla osiągnięcia założonych kosztów eksploatacji budynku *wyłączana* jest okresowo wentylacja mechaniczna nawiewno-wywiewna co ma skutki jak opisuje autor tematu.

W zasadzie te 5 punktów wystarcza abym mógł odczuwać swoistą "Schadenfreude" , której jednak nie odczuwam, bo życzę wszystkim ludziom dobrze, natomiast wielu mi nie za bardzo....

Pozwolę sobie tylko na komentarz do punktów 3 i 4:
ad 3) przy mojej kubaturze 760 m3 (a właściwie niecałe 700m3 po odjęciu garażu i kotłowni) stosując wymianę rzędu średnio 0,2/h daje to niecałe 150m3/h. Czyli mi wystarcza NAWIEW powietrza do domu aby odczuwać RZECZYWISTY KOMFORT wentylacji;
ad 4) jeśli buduje się GWC POD PODŁOGĄ domu mieszkalnego, który to GWC z ZAŁOŻENIA ma ODBIERAĆ ciepło z gruntu czyli ten grunt OCHŁADZA to nie należy być "ździwionym", że w rzeczywistych warunkach eksploatacji pomimo aż 30 cm warstwy ocieplenia styropianem ciepło UCIEKA nam do ziemi.
Pan ogrzewa swoją podłogówką ten GWC !!!!

Pozdrawiam najserdeczniej i życzę nadejścia najprawdziwszej zimy aby mógł pan wreszcie poznać zalety mieszkania w domku pasywnym 
 :big grin:

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

> Z ciekawości wszedłem na załączony przez ciebie link do tematu "Mój dom pasywny w praktyce" ale nie zabieram w nim głosu bo nie jestem zainteresowany budową domu pasywnego.
> Mam prawo nie chcieć takiego domu - chyba mam...?


Jasne, że ma Pan takie prawo.

Jednakże wypowiadanie się autorytarnie, że wentylacja grawitacyjna + nawiew zapewnią porównywalny komfort do mechanicznej zrównoważonej jest co najmniej nadużyciem w sytuacji, w której nie mieszkał Pan nigdy w domu ze zrównoważoną wentylacją mechaniczną.

Nie wie Pan jaki to daje komfort, więc jak Pan chce cokolwiek do tego porównywać?




> Bardzo polecam natomiast ten temat panu Krzysztofowi Lisowi, który szuka dla siebie i swojej rodziny sposobu na tani i energooszczędny domek.


Dziękuję - wątek znam i śledzę.

----------


## j-j

> Napisał j-j
> 
> _________________
> Chyba udało sie wybudować dom pasywny:
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/moj-dom-p...je,t171818.htm
> 
> *Moja opinia: Rekuperator Ekoklimaxu- Ekozefir to przereklamowane pudło!*
> 
> 
> ...




1. Biegane od początku zakladałem bo w tym mialem swój interes i nadal mam ale nie koniecznie jako nowicjusz tutaj musisz to wiedzieć więc juz wiesz.
I jeszcze jedno- nie musze biegać bo regulatory mają funkcję adoptująca z której korzystalem przez krtótki czas z efektem pozytywnym jednak potem to wyłączyłem bo jak pisalem CHCĘ SAM ręcznie całośc testować.

2. Tak, chłyty martentingowe są na porządku dziennym, trochę zawierzylem ale z tym sie nie kryję i mimo iż mam sumarycznie to co chcialem na razie, zamierzam być może to usprawnić aczkolwiek GWC działa na tyle dobrze że jak już gdzioeś pisałem- staje się ten ozdysk zjadliwy.

3. Nie do końca rozumiem te uszczypliwości- taka wymiana 0,1-0,3 wystarcza dla domu pasywnego (normowy powinen mieć od 0,3-0,7) a jak trzeba to się zmienia i wciąż na temperaturze od ktorej nie pizga, mam ten komfort i go doceniam. A latem mam przyjemnie i chłodno bez insektów itp. też to doceniam itd. ale po co się powtarzać.

4. GWC spisuje się jak należy. Zimą nawilża a latem wysusza i tak dzialał latem i działa zimą dlatego też pażdziernik, listopad go nie używałem bo mam wystarczająco w domu wody-  dla informacji- to mój "wodny" pierwszy sezon, myślę że to wystarczy.
Nie wiem skąd ta nieprawda i wyssane z palca teorie  :Roll: 
A powiekszonych w posadzce nad GWC drastycznych strat jakoś nie zauważyłem, rzędu 0,1-0,2oC a pod domem ok. 1,5oC po tygodniu z -15oC a obecnie wraca GWC do normy działając sporadycznie bo susze dom.
36 cm (nie 30 cm , za szybko czytałeś) bylo celową grubością z załozeniem lekkiego wychłodzenia i się na razie spisuje bo nie było wysane z palca.
Również wymaślasz nie wiem skąd te teorie.

5. Malo pokumałeś była wyłączana bo tyle wystarczalo, wymianę sporo można zmniejszyć w domach energooszczędnych ale w grudniu juz chodzi cały czas bo wyrzucam wodę jak pisalem i jak się skończy nie omieszkam podać kosztów za m-c mimo suszenia domu.

Dom jest mocno testowany, a więc takie wnioski są delikatnie pisząc- nadinterpretacją a mocniej amatorszczyzną.

Mieszkam od lata a tak 100% od września więc dom jest wciąż testowany a moje niektóre  przemyślenia wciąż modyfikowane a Ty myślisz że coś osiągnąeś ?  :Lol: 

żal żal, niech żyje grawitacja i niech "sprowadza na ziemię" tych co bujają.
A jeszcze wierzyłem w merytoryczną dyskusję  :Roll:  .

----------


## kst

> Jednakże wypowiadanie się autorytarnie, że wentylacja grawitacyjna + nawiew zapewnią porównywalny komfort do mechanicznej zrównoważonej jest co najmniej nadużyciem w sytuacji, w której nie mieszkał Pan nigdy w domu ze zrównoważoną wentylacją mechaniczną.
> 
> Nie wie Pan jaki to daje komfort, więc jak Pan chce cokolwiek do tego porównywać?
> 
> *Otóż nie mieszkałem w takim domu to fakt ale mieszkałem w mieszkaniu z taką wentylacją.
> Komfort oczywiście jest pod warunkiem właściwej eksploatacji.
> 
> Autorytatywnie o wentylacji grawitacyjnej z nawiewem mechanicznym oraz komforcie jaki w takim domu panuje to wypowiedział się na Forum KrzysiekS.
> Dlaczego mam mu nie wierzyć skoro jest to rozwiązanie W PRAKTYCE SPRAWDZONE ?*

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

> Komfort oczywiście jest pod warunkiem właściwej eksploatacji.


I właściwego wykonania.

Ale to i tak lepiej, niż w przypadku grawitacyjnej (nawet z nawiewem), która nie daje żadnego komfortu...




> Autorytatywnie o wentylacji grawitacyjnej z nawiewem mechanicznym oraz komforcie jaki w takim domu panuje to wypowiedział się na Forum KrzysiekS.
> Dlaczego mam mu nie wierzyć skoro jest to rozwiązanie W PRAKTYCE SPRAWDZONE ?


A czemu wierzy Pan tylko KrzyśkowiS, a żadnemu z forumowiczów piszących z entuzjazmem o wentylacji mechanicznej już nie?

----------


## Jani_63

> Latem gorąco a tu jeszcze okna trzeba otworzyć i 32oC do domku wpuścić, i kupa owadów itd...
> 
> Ale teraz gdy mieszkam z mechaniczną wiem jaka jest różnica to nieporównywalny komfort.  
> 
> ...nie myślę o otwieraniu okien, nie uciekam z pokoi, nie ciągną się zapachy itd., żadnych insektów- ŻADNYCH (!!!)--niby takie pierdoły a jednak robią różnicę diametralną.


No więc właśnie. Głównie jest podnoszony (może z racji pory roku) temat pizgania.  :smile:  
A nie mniej ważny jest komfort jaki zapewnia wentylacja mechaniczna z GWC w stosunku do wentylacji grawitacyjnej latem.
Kręcenie żaluzjami żeby odciąć się od słoneczka które wali w szyby, zamykanie w południe okien żeby nie wpuszczać żaru do mieszkania, a wieczorem jak już można było je otworzyć, to zamiast siąść z gazetą, to z tą gazetą ganianie much.
Ogólnie nie cierpię robali, owadów, czyli wszelkiej maści insektów.  :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:  
W sukurs z czasem przyszła chemia, która pozwalała w miarę zapanować nad współlokatorami ze świata przyrody.
Ale zanim mucha padła, to kilka razy przed zaśnięciem, moim oczywiście, bo jej życzyłem raczej szybkiego zgonu, zdarzyła wylądować w okolicach mojego ucha co bardzo mnie wkur....., no doprowadzało do szewskiej pasji.  :Evil:  
Ale i tak miała tą przewagę na komarem, że mimo że upierdliwa to przynajmniej nie chciała się nachapać mojej krwi.
Przy utrzymujących się upałach komfort temperaturowy był zapewniony w okolicach wschodu słońca. Później zabawa zaczynała się od nowa.

Zdarzyło mi się również mieszkać w domu piętrowym, podpiwniczonym. Piwnica i garaż wpuszczone w połowie w ziemię. Tu pewnym rozwiązaniem było otwieranie drzwi do piwnicy i wpuszczanie znacznie chłodniejszego powietrza do domu. Tylko zanim dotarło na pokoje już nie było chłodniejsze.
Pierwszy wyczaił to psiak  :big grin:  i zaczął etatowo okupować okolice wiatrołapu który miał połączenie z piwnicą.
Zmieniał się też delikatnie zapach w całym domu, ale z tym nie było tragedii.
Oczywiście wojna podjazdowa - Insekty kontra ludzie trwała cały czas.

Dla mnie przewaga wentylacji mechanicznej nie podlega dyskusji.  :big grin: 
Aha. I jeszcze jedno. Po rozmowie z kilkoma znajomymi dochodzę do wniosku, że połowa z tych 99,9% które mają u siebie wentylację grawitacyjną nigdy nie słyszała o wentylacji mechanicznej.
No może trochę przesadziłem, ale znacząca większość albo nie słyszała, albo kompletnie nie wie czym się to je.
Ma mylne wyobrażenie o kosztach jej założenia i eksploatacji.

----------


## kst

> Napisał kst
> 
> Komfort oczywiście jest pod warunkiem właściwej eksploatacji.
> 
> 
> I właściwego wykonania.
> 
> Ale to i tak lepiej, niż w przypadku grawitacyjnej (nawet z nawiewem), która nie daje żadnego komfortu...
> 
> ...


Panie Krzysztofie - przecież ja Pana nie namawiam do wybudowania tradycyjnego domu z tradycyjną wentylacją wspomaganą nawiewem tylko piszę, że tak zrobię u siebie bo uważam to za racjonalne rozwiązanie w moim konkretnym przypadku.
Jak chce Pan koniecznie usłyszeć do pełni szczęścia, że wentylacja nawiewno-wywiewna z reku i GWC ZAWSZE zapewnia największy możliwy do uzyskania komfort to niech Panu będzie - *zapewnia* ! (pod warunkiem właściwego wykonania i eksploatacji).
W Pana sytuacji życiowej zrobiłbym najprawdopodobniej dokładnie to co j-j i wybudował domek, który pokazał na zdjęciach.
Ma Pan gotowy wzorzec do wykorzystania, sympatycznego gościa, który podzieli się z Panem uwagami odnośnie budowy i ostrzeże przed ewentualnymi błędami.
Czegóż chcieć więcej ?

Tym wpisem kończę moją obecność w tym temacie gdyż najprawdopodobniej nie będę budował GWC w proponowanych formach więc nie będę "zamulał" tematu i wnerwiał już przekonanych do ich budowy.
Dodam jeszcze, że pieniądze zaoszczędzone na budowie GWC oraz reku z kanałami wylotowymi przeznaczę na budowę mini elektrowni wiatrowej, gdyż na mojej posesji panują idealne warunki do wykorzystania tej energii.
Niewielkim stosunkowo kosztem da się wybudować mini-elektrownię o wirniku pionowym uzyskując moc rzędu 1,5-3 kW całodobowo.
Ale o tym sposobie wykorzystania darmowej i odnawialnej energii są już inne tematy.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Piczman

> Dodam jeszcze, że pieniądze zaoszczędzone na budowie GWC oraz reku z kanałami wylotowymi przeznaczę na budowę mini elektrowni wiatrowej, gdyż na mojej posesji panują idealne warunki do wykorzystania tej energii.
> Niewielkim stosunkowo kosztem da się wybudować mini-elektrownię o wirniku pionowym uzyskując moc rzędu 1,5-3 kW całodobowo.


To trzeba było tak od razu ,,,
Na komforcie wyższym niż dotychczasowy Ci nie zależy, oszczędzać energii tez nie musisz bo będziesz miał źródło odnawialne .
Koniec tematu !

----------


## coulignon

> Niewielkim stosunkowo kosztem da się wybudować mini-elektrownię o wirniku pionowym uzyskując moc rzędu 1,5-3 kW całodobowo.


Gratuluję!
To będziesz pierwszym człowiekiem który tego dokonał!
Bo inni którzy zbudowali takie wiatraki opowiadają że co najwyzej komórkę mogą naładować... Ale pewnie bzdury opowiadają...

----------


## Jani_63

> Napisał kst
> 
> Dodam jeszcze, że pieniądze zaoszczędzone na budowie GWC oraz reku z kanałami wylotowymi przeznaczę na budowę mini elektrowni wiatrowej, gdyż na mojej posesji panują idealne warunki do wykorzystania tej energii.
> Niewielkim stosunkowo kosztem da się wybudować mini-elektrownię o wirniku pionowym uzyskując moc rzędu 1,5-3 kW całodobowo.
> 
> 
> To trzeba było tak od razu ,,,
> Na komforcie wyższym niż dotychczasowy Ci nie zależy, oszczędzać energii tez nie musisz bo będziesz miał źródło odnawialne .
> Koniec tematu !


I po co ta cala dyskusja. 
Tobie nie chodziło o zweryfikowanie swojego pomysłu na "życie".
Ty go już miałeś i broniłeś zaciekle obrażając po drodze kilka osób.
Co to miało na celu? Tego się już nie dowiemy.
Masz całkowitą racje że zrobisz u siebie jak Ci pasuje.
Na Śląsku można się czasami spotkać z twierdzeniem, że u siebie:
"_to se możesz i forteklapa do gibzdeki przybić_", tłumacząc to na polski
 - "u siebie w domu możesz i fortepian powiesić na suficie" :big grin: 
I racja. Pewnie że możesz. Tylko po co przekonywać wszystkich że to jedyne słuszne miejsce dla niego. 
Masz pomysł jak tanio sobie zorganizować energię dla domu. To dobrze. Wprowadzaj swoje pomysły w życie. Oby Przyniosły takie rezultaty jak zakładasz. Z komfortem korzystania z nich włącznie.
Powodzenia.

----------


## kst

> Napisał kst
> 
> Dodam jeszcze, że pieniądze zaoszczędzone na budowie GWC oraz reku z kanałami wylotowymi przeznaczę na budowę mini elektrowni wiatrowej, gdyż na mojej posesji panują idealne warunki do wykorzystania tej energii.
> Niewielkim stosunkowo kosztem da się wybudować mini-elektrownię o wirniku pionowym uzyskując moc rzędu 1,5-3 kW całodobowo.
> 
> 
> To trzeba było tak od razu ,,,
> Na komforcie wyższym niż dotychczasowy Ci nie zależy, oszczędzać energii tez nie musisz bo będziesz miał źródło odnawialne .
> Koniec tematu !


Drogi Piczmanie !

To nie jest koniec - ale dopiero poczatek tematu !
Bo dopiero teraz zaczynamy "nadawać" na wzajemnie zrozumiałych falach...

----------


## kst

> I po co ta cala dyskusja. 
> Tobie nie chodziło o zweryfikowanie swojego pomysłu na "życie".
> Ty go już miałeś i broniłeś zaciekle obrażając po drodze kilka osób.
> Co to miało na celu? Tego się już nie dowiemy.
> Masz całkowitą racje że zrobisz u siebie jak Ci pasuje.
> Na Śląsku można się czasami spotkać z twierdzeniem, że u siebie:
> "_to se możesz i forteklapa do gibzdeki przybić_", tłumacząc to na polski
>  - "u siebie w domu możesz i fortepian powiesić na suficie":D
> I racja. Pewnie że możesz. Tylko po co przekonywać wszystkich że to jedyne słuszne miejsce dla niego. 
> ...


Też nie rozumiem - PO CO TA CAŁA DYSKUSJA ?!
Ubzduraliście sobie, że macie monopol na mądrość i jedynie słuszne rozwiązanie w postaci mechanicznej wentylacji nawiewno-wywiewnej, na dodatek z rekuperatorem, i trzymacie sie tej "prawdy" jak przysłowiowy rzep psiego ogona.
W innych tematach i dyskusjach wychodzi na jaw, że ten "komfort" nie jest taki jaki sobie zaplanowaliście, nie muszę cytować , bo doskonale wiecie o czym mówię.

Absolutnie nie neguję waszych doświadczeń z wprowadzania WM do użytku domowego i wasze cenne uwagi posłużą mi do optymalizacji układów wentylacji grawitacyjnej z nawiewem mechanicznym.

----------


## kst

> Napisał kst
> 
> Niewielkim stosunkowo kosztem da się wybudować mini-elektrownię o wirniku pionowym uzyskując moc rzędu 1,5-3 kW całodobowo.
> 
> 
> Gratuluję!
> To będziesz pierwszym człowiekiem który tego dokonał!
> Bo inni którzy zbudowali takie wiatraki opowiadają że co najwyzej komórkę mogą naładować... Ale pewnie bzdury opowiadają...


Nie rozumiem , po co te kpiny ?
Przecież na swoim rekuperatorze też możesz sobie co najwyżej "komórkę naładować" ...

----------


## adam_mk

Tego, że świat nie dzieli się na :
Polski
Matematykę
Chemię
Historię
Zajęcia praktyczno-techniczne
(takie przykłady...)
nie trzeba się nauczyć.
To trzeba zrozumieć!  :Roll:  
Adam M.

----------


## Jani_63

> To nie jest koniec - ale dopiero poczatek tematu !


No i znowu się zacznie, a właściwie już zaczęło   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## adam_mk

Tam gdzie rozum śpi tam budzą się demony...  :Roll:  

Demon wojny?  :ohmy:   :Confused:   :cry:  

Adam M.

----------


## coulignon

> Nie rozumiem , po co te kpiny ?


Chyba nie luibisz uczyć sie na doswiadczeniach innych ale pozwól że wkleje taki cytat:



> ponieważ od miesiąca testuję u siebie 3 chińskie generatory po 900W każdy na 10 metrowych masztach więc wam napiszę jakie są moje spostrzeżenia
> 
> energii jest tyle co kot napłakał, dobrze było tylko na samym początku, w pierwszym tygodniu gdy nad łodzią przechodził mały tajfun, potem przez następne 3 tygodnie ładowanie w granicach 300mA na 24,5V czyli w okolicach 7W
> 
> po prostu maszt 10mnpt jest za niski żeby w miejskiej zabudowie sięgnąć silnego stabilnego wiatru, a z kolei budowa czegoś większego to pozwolenie na budowę i strasznie skomplikowana procedura legislacyjna
> 
> generalnie jeśli nie macie domku samotnie stojącego na wysokiej górce, albo tuż nad morzem, albo dostępu do pofabrycznego komina wysokiego na min 50mnpt to darujcie sobie od razu wszelkie chińskie turbiny wiatrowe






> Przecież na swoim rekuperatorze też możesz sobie co najwyżej "komórkę naładować" ...


Zakładajc 6 miesięcy wentylacji po 200m3/h, ze sprawnością około 80% rekuperator odzyskuje  3500 kWh. A to juz calkim konkretna kasa.

----------


## szczukot

> Kop na 1,5m i rób Wodny1
> 
> "Przewodność cieplna gruntu wynosi od 0,33 W/(m*K) dla suchego piasku do 2,33 W/(m*K) dla mokrej gliny" - HanoK-2003r
> 
> Bedziemy pierwsi w kraju


To znaczy ze w glinie najlepiej ?

Fantom

----------


## szczukot

Tak z ciekawosic (bo nie widzialem aby ten temat byl poruszany):
czy nie lepiej ogolnie GWC robic w cieniu (czyli np za dmokiem na polnocy) ?
Bo na logike, w zime i tak jest na tyle malo slonca, ze ziemia sie praiwe nie podgrzewa, i ta energia i tak nie jest wykorzystywana. Za to w lato, w cieniu ziemia i tak jest chlodniejsza, a co za tym idzie jest wieksza efektywnosc chlodzenia

Fantom

----------


## Piczman

Mowa tu o kilku metrach kwadratowych gruntu !
Tak na zdrowy rozum raczej to znaczenia nie będzie miało ,,,

----------


## adam_mk

Dobrze posadowiony GWC powinien być tam, gdzie średnia temperatura całorocznie jest w miarę stała...
7-10stC
Więc nasłonecznienie tu dużego wpływu nie ma...

"co za tym idzie jest wieksza efektywnosc chlodzenia "
Zdanie to nie jest więc prawdziwe.
To po co?

Adam M.

----------


## Jani_63

Tym bardziej w przypadku GWC glikolowego gdzie głównym nośnikiem energii jest woda gruntowa. 
W przypadku wychładzania następuje podciąganie izoterm z niższych pokładów. IMHO

----------


## Piczman

Chyba że leży cały czas w wodzie do czego jest stworzone glikolowe to wtedy z każdej strony bierze   :Wink2:

----------


## szczukot

Do uzytkownikow GWC : czy w taka pogode jak teraz GWC pracuje wam 24h czy juz ja co jakis czas trzeba wylaczac bo zloze nie daje ciepla (i musi sie zregenerowac) ?
i jaki typ GWC macie oczywiscie

Fantom

----------

U mnie pracuje od ponad 3 miesięcy ciągle (z minimalnymi przerwami na samym początku tego okresu - nie wiecej niż łącznie 1 dzień przez te trzy miesiące) i dzisiaj mam 8,4 oC za GWC. Od co najmniej miesiąca nie był wyłączany nawet na chwilę.
Wymiennik żwirowy o dość dużej powierzchni: 57 m2.
Arktyka (Białystok)  :wink: .

----------


## adam_mk

Dasz radę oszacować ile procentowo potrzeb "dała" Ci Ziemia?
Grzejesz tak do 22-23stC od tych około 8stC.
Od tego "-" za oknem do około 8stC - ONA.
Adam M.

----------

> Dasz radę oszacować ile procentowo potrzeb "dała" Ci Ziemia?


Przyjmując dane dla grudnia w których: 
- 1 grudnia temp. za GWC wynosiła od 10.5 oC do 8.4 dzisiaj (czyli przyjmuję srednio 9,5 oC), 
- średnia temp. zewnętrzna dla grudnia wychodzi mi -2,19 oC
To daje:

Od -2,19 na zewnątrz do +9,5 za GWC: 1,36 GJ
Od +9,5 (GWC) do ok. +20 (reku): 1,22 GJ
Zużycie na urządzeniach grzewczych:  4,12 GJ (odczyt z licznika ciepła) - zużycie na potrzeby c.w.u. (ok. 31*0,035=1.08 GJ) = 3,04 GJ.

GWC dostarczył więc w grudniu ok.: 1,36/(1,36+1,22+3,04)=24% energii na potrzeby ogrzewania budynku.
GWC + reku dostarczył ok: 46% energii.

----------


## adam_mk

:ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :Lol:  
ZA DOKŁADNIE!   :Lol:  

Znaczy sama Ziemia blisko 1/3
Wszystko razem prawie połowę!

Otworzyłbym piwo!
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Zmęczenia przy robieniu GWC TERAZ już chyba jakoś tak... nie czujesz...?
Adam M.

----------


## Jani_63

> GWC dostarczył więc w grudniu ok.: 1,36/(1,36+1,22+3,04)=24% energii na potrzeby ogrzewania budynku.
> GWC + reku dostarczył ok: 46% energii.


Sama radość z tym ciepełkiem płynie.  :big grin:   :big grin: 
Nic tylko pogratulować !
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------

> Zmęczenia przy robieniu GWC TERAZ już chyba jakoś tak... nie czujesz...?


To fakt, że zmęczenie odchodzi na plan dalszy  :wink: .

----------


## Damian i Ola

Rewelacja, efekty są imponujące!!

A jak w ostatnich zimowych dniach sprawdza się Wodny 1, czy równie dobrze ?? 

Piczman pewnikiem poda nam garść informacji  :Wink2:   :big grin:  może ktoś jeszcze się pochwali.

----------


## Piczman

Nie mam czym pomierzyć ale chodzi już ponad miesiąc cały czas, bywało i -20 a nawiew wciąż w granicach +18 C.
Reku nigdy nie zamarzł.
Byle jaki termometr przylgowy pokazuje wciąż te +12 na zasilaniu i +10 na powrocie.Ale pomiar to marny.
Pomijając ,,,
Złoże mam bogate jak widać a sprawność taka jak powinna być.
A piwko za to codziennie piję   :Wink2:

----------


## minijack

mój gwc rurowy też pracuje non stop 
i z pomiarów temp. przy reku. wychodzą sprawność:
sam reku. ok 80%
reku + gwc ok 92%
ile to daje oszczędności na ogrzewaniu?
 moje wyliczenia (zapewne obarczone jakimś błędem przybliżeń) wskazują, że jest to ok 20-25% opału mniej

----------


## adam_mk

I - oczywiście - teraz stale jest tam SUCHO (przy tym GWC)
Adam M.

----------


## igrek1

Ja mam juz odpalony reku teraz pomalu zabieram sie za połączenie wszystkiego w GWC, zastanawia mnie jedna sprawa mam reku na poddaszu no nagrzewnica tez powinna byc na gorze i teraz pytanko co zrobic z odprowadzeniem skroplin czy one bada tylko latem... w zime przy ogrzewaniu raczej sie nie powinny pojawiac bo dplyz z reku zrobilem bylo dosc latwo ale z nagewnicy nie bardzo to widze w zime ... temp bliskie zera a odcinek oklo 2 m a reku ma 10 cm  :smile:  do cieplej strefy....


Powiedzcie mi czy w zime moza sie spodziwac tam jakiejs wilgoci ?

----------


## m-mormon

U mnie podobnie. reku na poddaszu więc i nagrzewnice trzeba tam dać. 
Rury z ziemi wychodzą w kotłowni i trzeba je jakoś na stryszek wypuścić. 
U Piczmana na fotkach widać było że rurki nieżle sie pocą...wiec mały problem...ocieplić i zabudować?? Ocieplenie nasiąknie i po nim (chyba, tak mi sie wydaje). Ma ktoś jakąś porade co z tym zrobić ?

----------


## Piczman

Sam jeszcze nie ociepliłem, teraz sie nie skrapla .
Na pewno zrobię to na Wiosnę ale u mnie to nie problem, mogę eksperymentować bo wszystko w kotłowni i nie muszę zabudowywać.
Dobrym pomysłem wydaje mi się zabudowanie i wtłoczenie pianki pur !
Ja chyba pozakładam otuliny i będę obserwował.

----------


## igrek1

Jesli bylo by tak ze w momencie jak na podgrzewamy powietrze (zima) to wtedy sie nie skrapla a skrapla sie tylko w lato jak chlodzimy to nie ma poblemu, styro i tacka z odwodnieniem a jak bedzie zima bedzie sucho i nie zamarznie.

Pytanie jest takie czy w zime napewno tam nie bedzie wody ... wydaje mi sie ze nie bedzie...

----------


## adam_mk

Wylewacie dzieciaka z tą cieczą!

Jak się poskrapla - to znaczy, że strumień ciepła już sobie przepłynął..
Nie pozwolić na skraplanie.
Termoizolować.
Gdy nie pozwolimy na migrację wilgotnego powietrza wgłąb izolacji - to się nie skropli para. Nie dostanie się tam - gdzie zimno.
A o to zimno latem chodzi.

Adam M.

----------


## msobanie

Witam,
Adam, ale skraplac sie moze w roznych miejscach, na nie zaizolowanych rurkach zasilajacych (tego nie chcemy), wewnatrz izolacji (tego nie chcemy) ale moze takze na nagrzewnicy/chlodnicy, w kanale, gdzie przeplywa powietrze z zewnatrz, ktore wlasnie chcemy schlodzic.
Co wtedy?
A moze to wlasnie dobrze ze wtedy tam sie skropli?
Jak w klimie ...
Mirek

----------


## adam_mk

msobanie

Najlepiej sobie to narysuj...
Rysunek naprawde sprawę rozjaśni.
JEDYNYM miejscem, gdzie powinny zachodzić przemiany termiczne/fazowe/wykroplenia - to lamele wymiennika.

Adam M.

----------


## StolarzS

Sorry za OT:

*adam*, nie mam odpowiedzi w/s GWC. Pamiętasz? Zaglądasz czasem na PW?

----------


## adam_mk

:oops:  
Bywa, że coś umknie...
Sorry!

Sprawdzę.
Dziś już ledwo mrugam.
Zrobiłem 660km.
Odwiedziłem stolicę "w tę i z powrotem".
Do tego - na "tamtym końcu i tamtym brzegu"  :Roll:  

Adam M.

----------


## Piczman

Pisaliśmy już o tych lamelach ,,,

Musi być odpływ skroplin z nagrzewnicy, do tego trzeba to tak zrobić aby nie zasysało powietrza tą dziurą, którą tam zrobimy.
A musimy ją zrobić bo pierwotnie nagrzewnica powinna być szczelna !!!

A więc musi być króciec i syfon z wężyka, tak jak przy centrali  a nie tacka i odprowadzenie !
Tak mi się wydaje   :Roll:

----------


## IRENEUSZ KUBIK

witam
mam takie pytanie, myślę nad wypełnienieniem gwc wodny 1 denaturatem oczywiście w proporcjach, czy denaturat sie nadaje?
mam dylematy

----------


## adam_mk

To kwestia uszczelnień i łączników, jakie zastosujesz.
Powinny być odporne na ten alkohol.
"Paliwo rakietowe" nadaje się bardzo dobrze.
Rozumiem, że znasz ten termin...  :Lol:  

Adam M.

----------


## GrzegorzPN

Witam,
dołączam się do wątku. Planujemy d. pasywny z ogrodem zimowym.
Nie mam wody na działce (do 4 metrów nic). Do 1,2 m piasek gliniasty a głębiej to już tylko piasek. Rurowy czy żwirowy? (mogę pociągnąć ze 30 m rury na wprost.. od miejsca, gdzie bedzie centrala (Kubatura ze 470m3 - bez ogrodu). Dzieki za pomoc.

Ps. Jak zrobie poprawki projektu, to pokaże.

----------


## GrzegorzPN

> Napisał adam_mk
> 
> Dasz radę oszacować ile procentowo potrzeb "dała" Ci Ziemia?
> 
> 
> Przyjmując dane dla grudnia w których: 
> - 1 grudnia temp. za GWC wynosiła od 10.5 oC do 8.4 dzisiaj (czyli przyjmuję srednio 9,5 oC), 
> - średnia temp. zewnętrzna dla grudnia wychodzi mi -2,19 oC
> To daje:
> ...


No i ta sprawność żwirowca!
BTW. Jaki rekuperator. Wydaje mi sie ze BArtosz najmniej naciaga parametry.

----------


## Cooba16

Dobry wieczór,

Na tym forum jestem nowy. Początkowo chciałem miec wentylację mechaniczną z reku + GWC rurowy, ale koszty rurowego... 
Ostatecznie na razie będzie wentylacja oparta na Bartoszu, do GWC rurowego zostawiłem sobie przepust pod ławami - może kiedyś...
Ale w międzyczasie były roboty na budowie, okazało się, że mam wodę gruntowa przez cały rok na głębokości 1 metra, a czytając dziennik Piczmana i wstęp Adama_MK wychodzi mi na to, że możnaby za niewielkie pieniądze zrobic glikolowy GWC, a przepust wykorzystac wlaśnie do niego...

Czy ktoś w forum jest ze Śląsk Górnego i ma to u siebie działające tak, żeby można porozmawiac face to face? 

Chciałbym się tego podjac ale nie wiem od czego zacząc - forum już czytam  :smile:  Dodam, że nie znam się na tych sprawach (z zawodu finanse) ale lubię majsterkowac

Z góry dzięki za porady.

Pozdrawiam

Cooba16  :big grin:

----------


## szczukot

> a czytając dziennik Piczmana i wstęp Adama_MK wychodzi mi na to, że możnaby za niewielkie pieniądze zrobic glikolowy GWC


Po ile mozna zrobic ten glikolowy ? Bo ja mam z dwoch firm wycene i obie oscyluja w ranicach 10 tys (GWC MAx)  :sad: 

Fantom

----------


## szczukot

Z ciekawosci : jaka jest przyblizona temperatura gruntu tuz pod chudziakiem ? 
Czy jest to rzad kilku stopni ?

Fantom

----------


## msobanie

Witam



> ...
> JEDYNYM miejscem, gdzie powinny zachodzić przemiany termiczne/fazowe/wykroplenia - to lamele wymiennika.
> 
> Adam M.


Otoz to, tak wlasnie myslalem, tam sie bedzie i MA skraplac (tak jak na pow wymiennika w reku).
Te skropliny (jakkolwiek) trzeba odprowadzic.
Wazne ze to dobrze, ze TAM sie skropla - bo tak (tam wlasnie) ma byc.
Wszystko jasne.
Pozdrawiam
Mirek

----------


## msobanie

Witam (ponownie),
Otrzymalem oferte na nagrzewnice,
Przy zalozeniach 250 m3/h, 8 stopni zasilanie, wyszla nagrzewnica 6 rurek, 240x240, 700 PLN netto.
Dobra cena?
Brac?
Pozdrawiam
Mirek

----------


## Jani_63

> Z ciekawosci : jaka jest przyblizona temperatura gruntu tuz pod chudziakiem ?
> Czy jest to rzad kilku stopni ?


Nie wiem czy ktoś to mierzył, ale z tego co czytałem to oscyluje około 10 st, przy czym dożo zależy od ocieplenia fundamentów.
Rozkład temperatur też nie jest równomierny. Im bliżej strefy brzegowej tym temperatura niższa.
Wpływ też ma poziom wody gruntowej.



> Po ile mozna zrobic ten glikolowy ? Bo ja mam z dwoch firm wycene i obie oscyluja w ranicach 10 tys (GWC MAx) 
> 
> Fantom


Własnym sumptem to tak około 2-2,5 kzł.
Jak chałupa potężna to tauzen trzeba dorzucić.   :Wink2:

----------


## igrek1

Mam dostep do czesci samochodowych i jak rozmawialem ze znajomym o moim GWC glikolowym zaproponowal mi ze moze mi ofiarowac 2-3 sztuki czegos takiego

http://www.allegro.pl/item863160682_...matyzacji.html

Co sasdzicie o takim rozwiazaniu ?? zabudowac podpiac pod instalacje i chyba powinno spelnic swoje zadanie ?? wymiery to 24 x24 x 8 cm. Jedena moze byc malo ale 2 szt jedna za druga to juz cos...


przelecialem caly watek ale nie kojarze czy ktos wpadl na taki diabelski pomysl  :wink:

----------


## szczukot

> Napisał szczukot
> 
> 
> Po ile mozna zrobic ten glikolowy ? Bo ja mam z dwoch firm wycene i obie oscyluja w ranicach 10 tys (GWC MAx) 
> 
> Fantom
> 
> 
> Własnym sumptem to tak około 2-2,5 kzł.
> Jak chałupa potężna to tauzen trzeba dorzucić.


A moze jakies podpowiedzi jak to wykonac tak niskim kosztem ? 

Fantom

----------


## Teves

> http://www.allegro.pl/item863160682_...matyzacji.html
> 
> Co sasdzicie o takim rozwiazaniu ?? zabudowac podpiac pod instalacje i chyba powinno spelnic swoje zadanie ?? wymiery to 24 x24 x 8 cm. Jedena moze byc malo ale 2 szt jedna za druga to juz cos...
> 
> 
> przelecialem caly watek ale nie kojarze czy ktos wpadl na taki diabelski pomysl


Jedna za drugą to duże pory i niewielki zysk, małe pole przekroju. Bardziej posłowałaby chłodnica,  a nie nagrzewnica.

----------


## robdk

Nie ma co rzeźbić, lepiej kupić dedykowaną nagrzewnicę taką jak ma *Piczman* lub z oferty dla *msobanie*. Myślę że cena 700 zł jest do przyjęcia.

----------


## adam_mk

msobanie
25 x 25cm to trochę mało - jak ma być elastyczne i ZAWSZE pracować optymalnie (o lecie myślę!).
Tu miniaturyzacja jest raczej szkodliwa.

Chodzi o to, że im większe "okno" tej nagrzewnicy tym wolniejsza w nim prędkość przepływu i dłuższy czas wymiany ciepła.

Część tych gęstych lamelek zaklei woda - zanim spłynie.

Dodatkowo....
Transport ciepła/chłodu realizowany jest przez przepływ strugi cieczy!
Około 7 litrów/min (tak wychodzi z obliczeń Juwentu dla transportu tego strumienia ciepła).
Puszczenie tego rurką od długopisu (te parowniki do klimy) wymaga zatrudnienia karchera!!!  :Lol:  

Adam M.

----------


## Piczman

> A moze jakies podpowiedzi jak to wykonac tak niskim kosztem ?Fantom


Wiele razy podawałem przepis.
Naucz się jak to ma działać, wszystko w tym wątku, zatrudnij kaparkowego na pół dnia, do tego jeden pomocnik.
Może być młodociany, aby nie przestępca   :Lol:  
To na początek czyli wykonanie kolektora/wymiennika gruntowego.
Potem na etapie końcowym hydraulik by się przydał, taki co lutuje miedź.

Poczytaj mój Dziennik, opisałem tam wszystkie zmagania z GWC, odpowietrzanie też   :Confused:

----------


## szczukot

> Napisał szczukot
> 
> A moze jakies podpowiedzi jak to wykonac tak niskim kosztem ?Fantom
> 
> 
> Poczytaj mój Dziennik, opisałem tam wszystkie zmagania z GWC, odpowietrzanie też


Dzieki za info. Zaczalem czytac i juz na start mam dwa pytanka :
1) czy teraz wybralbys inne rury do zakopania (inny typ, srednica itp
2) Jak powinna leciec rura w ziemi ? Jaka petelka ogolnie lezaca jak najdalej od siebie (aby wiecej mogla z ziemi wyciagnac) ? Czy praktycznie dwie rurki kolo siebie z petelka na koncu ?

Fantom

----------


## Piczman

Myślę że skoro wszystko ( u mnie i nie tylko) działa dobrze to nie ma co kombinować z innymi rurami, ta jest przynajmniej odporna na zgięcia i uszkodzenia mechaniczne oraz tania.
U mnie rurka zaczyna się w kotłowni, oblatuje na około działkę i wraca w to samo miejsce, ma ona długość 90 mb.
Na początku chciałem zrobić spiralę bo nie mam zbytnio miejsca na działce, ale sprawność tutaj bardziej zależy od m2 gruntu z jakiego bierzesz a nie od ilości rurki.
Możesz wykopać rów o szerokości 1 m ,pociągnąć do końca,zawinąć i wrócić z powrotem,ale nitki przy ściance wykopu jak najdalej od siebie będzie to samo.
Weź sobie kartkę, narysuj rzut działki i zaprojektuj ten kolektor tak aby zajmował jak największą powierzchnię.
Ja takich rysunków zrobiłem kilka .
I uważaj żeby Ci tej rurki nie zbrakło na powrót   :Wink2:

----------


## igrek1

Adam rurki do tego od klimy mja srednice - akurat tego co ja mam 16mm wiec nie jest tak cienko, zastanawia mnie tylko kwestia rozmiaru.

Mysle ze to zmontuje jak mam to za free to jak cos pozniej przerobie wydzie mnie tylko roznica w obudowie a ze sam to bede klecil to  mysle ze warto zaryzykowac... dam znac jak to zrobie co z tego wyszlo  :wink:

----------


## adam_mk

Jak masz możliwości to...
Daj ze 3 sztuki jedna za drugą.
Zrównoleglij wyloty - będzie przepływ jak potrzeba.
Zrób kanał na jakiej blacharni i na piankę PUR wstaw w niego te nagrzewnice.
Tak, jak się osadza drzwi i okna.
Wstawiaj po kolei!
Jedną dziennie.
Ta pianka musi mieć czas zastygnąć.
Adam M.

----------


## Jani_63

> A moze jakies podpowiedzi jak to wykonac tak niskim kosztem ? 
> 
> Fantom


_Piczman_ już właściwie wszystko powiedział.   :smile:  
Teraz tylko działać i się cieszyć ile pieniędzy zostało w kieszeni w stosunku do oferty firmowej.  :Wink2:

----------


## Piczman

Moje GWC kosztowało 1900 zł, w tym sterownik, glikol,naczynie zbiorcze z wizjerem, całość instalacji w kotłowni wykonana z miedzi,pompa,nagrzewnica lamelowa,rurka w ziemi, i ROBOCIZNA .
To ostatnie podkreśliłem bo Ja tak na prawdę niewiele robiłem przy swoim gwc   :Wink2: 
GWC MAX kosztowałby pewnie z 10 tyś, no to 8 tyś mam w kieszeni, wystarczyło trochę poczytać !

----------


## szczukot

Przeczytalem wszystko i wiem juz wiecej.
Kolejne pytania jaki mi sie nasunely :
1) Jakie zadanie ma ten sterownik do GWC wykonany wlasnymi silami ?
2) Jezeli reku bede mial na strychu, to wprowadzac te rury do wody na sama gore i tam nagrzewnica ? Trzeba je po drodze poizolowac itp ?

Fantom

----------


## Piczman

1) Załącza pompę ( czt. włącza GWC) poniżej ustawionej na jednym termostacie i powyżej ustawionej na drugim termostacie.
2) Sam nie wiem, chyba lepiej nagrzewnicę dać na dole i powietrze z czerpni doprowadzić na górę !
Bo i tak Je musisz tam doprowadzić ! Tak czy Nie ?
A może planowałeś czerpnię wyżej ?

----------


## adam_mk

Siedzę i piszę.
Zbieram te wszystkie "mondrości" w jednym miejscu.
Wieczorem będą...
Poczekaj trochę.
Adam M.

----------


## szczukot

> 1) Załącza pompę ( czt. włącza GWC) poniżej ustawionej na jednym termostacie i powyżej ustawionej na drugim termostacie.
> 2) Sam nie wiem, chyba lepiej nagrzewnicę dać na dole i powietrze z czerpni doprowadzić na górę !
> Bo i tak Je musisz tam doprowadzić ! Tak czy Nie ?
> A może planowałeś czerpnię wyżej ?


ad 1. Czaje - ma praocwac w lato i zime
ad 2. Myslalem o wyrzutni i czerni na gorze jednak

Fantom

----------


## Jani_63

> Przeczytalem wszystko i wiem juz wiecej.
> Kolejne pytania jaki mi sie nasunely :
> 1) Jakie zadanie ma ten sterownik do GWC wykonany wlasnymi silami ?
> 2) Jezeli reku bede mial na strychu, to wprowadzac te rury do wody na sama gore i tam nagrzewnica ? Trzeba je po drodze poizolowac itp ?





> ad 2. Myslalem o wyrzutni i czerni na gorze jednak
> Fantom


Wyluzuj   :smile:  
Widać że straszne emocje Tobą miotają  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## szczukot

> Napisał szczukot
> 
> Przeczytalem wszystko i wiem juz wiecej.
> Kolejne pytania jaki mi sie nasunely :
> 1) Jakie zadanie ma ten sterownik do GWC wykonany wlasnymi silami ?
> 2) Jezeli reku bede mial na strychu, to wprowadzac te rury do wody na sama gore i tam nagrzewnica ? Trzeba je po drodze poizolowac itp ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :smile: 
No bez przesady. Ale jestem roche z reka w nocniku pod katem czasowym. Na dniach wchodza z rekuperacja i tynkarz po nich. wiec niektroe rzeczy musze juz zrobic aby potem moc instalacje dokonczyc

Przy okazji pytanko : rura do GWC glikolowego w tych rowach, powinna byc obsypana troche piaskiem zasypowym dookola czy klas bezposrednio i zasypywac wybrana ziemia ?

Fantom

----------


## adam_mk

Jak kopiesz w rumoszu skalnym - to piasek.
Jak w piasku - to samo się zrobi.
Jak w glinie - to bez znaczenia. byle tylko tej rury nie zagnieść jakim kamieniem.
Adam M.

----------


## szczukot

teren mam gliniasto-piaszczysty wiec podyspie.
Czy to prawda, ze glina ma lepsza przenikalnosc cieplna niz np piasek, i dzikei temu takie GWC w glinie jest sprawniejsze ?

Fantom

----------


## adam_mk

Tak!
Nie!
Nie tak!
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Glina chłonie i zatrzymuje wodę.
Zawsze jest mokra. Podciąga tę wodę nawet z -50mppt.
Piasek tego "nie umie"

Glina zawsze jest BARDZO mokra w porównaniu z piaskiem.
Dlatego.

Adam M.

----------


## makow11

> 2) Jezeli reku bede mial na strychu, to wprowadzac te rury do wody na sama gore i tam nagrzewnica ? Trzeba je po drodze poizolowac itp ?


Jeśli czerpnia z  nagrzewnicą glikolową będą na górze,to czy nie będzie potrzebna mocniejsza pompka,bardziej prądożerna?  
Pytam jako laik.

----------


## szczukot

Znalazlem takie cos (lambdy dla podlozy wilgotnych):
ił 0.75  
Glina 0.85  
Glina piaszczysta 0.7  
Piasek pylasty 0.55 
Piasek średni 0.4
żwir 0.9
Grunt roślinny 0.9

Czyli faktycznie żwir jest najlepszy, glina za nim, a piasek na końcu (patrzac pod katem wydajnosc GWC)

Fantom

----------


## szczukot

> ma ona długość 90 mb.


Przeliczales to w jakikolwiek sposb czy "na oko" ?
Ja bede mial domek 160 m2 uzytkowej wiec wiekszy - powinienem dac np 120 mb w ziemi ?

I czy pompy tez dobieracie na oko czy trzeba jakos przeliczyc ?

Fantom

----------


## adam_mk

Bardzo jesteś "niecierpliwiec"  :Lol:  
Adam M.

----------


## szczukot

> Bardzo jesteś "niecierpliwiec"  
> Adam M.


 :wink: 
Akurat mam troche czasu, temat ciekawy, a na budowie tyle tematow naraz rusza, ze boje sie przegapic jakies prace do GWC

Fantom

----------


## adam_mk

Muszę teraz lecieć do Gliwic.
Paskudnie ślisko jest.
Ze 2 godzinki nie moje...
Wrócę to skończę i wkleję.
Adam M.

----------


## m-mormon

> A moze jakies podpowiedzi jak to wykonac tak niskim kosztem ? 
> 
> Fantom


Moje kosztowało:
- 440zł za 2x100m rury fi25
- 600zł koparka
- 1100zł nagrzewnica 500m3/h (Juwent) z przesyłką

To by było na tyle bo GWC jeszcze nie skończony. Trzeba doliczyć rurki w domu, pompe, glikol itp. Jeszcze jakąś blache na obudowanie nagrzewnicy. Mam nadzieje że 3tys nie przekroczę.

----------


## Jani_63

> Przeliczales to w jakikolwiek sposb czy "na oko" ?
> Ja bede mial domek 160 m2 uzytkowej wiec wiekszy - powinienem dac np 120 mb w ziemi ?
> 
> Fantom


Zakładam że kubatura Twojego domku to tak około 420 m3.
Mieszkasz w I strefie klimatycznej, więc temperatura zewnętrzna do obliczeń to -16 oC.
Chcemy to powietrze ogrzać do +5 oC.
Grunt jest wstanie przekazać strumień ciepła 20-25 W/mb.
Przy Twoich warunkach gruntowych możemy przyjąć że będzie to 25 W/mb.
Aby uzyskać te +5 oC przy wymianie 1kubatury/h potrzebujesz mocy 3 kW, co daje konieczność położenia 120mb rury.
Jeśli szacowałeś na oko to trafiłeś idealnie   :Lol:  

Zimą raczej nie będziesz wentylował tak intensywnie, więc masz już jakiś margines bezpieczeństwa.
Z tym że dobrze jest jak wymiennik jest trochę przewymiarowany.
Pozwoli to na bezproblemową pracę w trybie ciągłym (fala opałów lub mrozów), lub obniżenie wilgotności gruntu  :sad:  
W Twoim przypadku byłoby to 4 kW, a więc 160 mb rury.
Koszt rury w tej całej zabawie jest tak niski, że kładłbym 150 mb i spał spokojnie.  :Wink2: 

Koparkowy jak się rozpędzi to tych 30m nawet nie zauważy  :Lol:

----------


## igrek1

Dostalem odpowiedz z Juwentu o Nagrzewnicy

"
NLW-G12/2,4/CA-24x24/VI/6-V-L2

wymiennik lamelowy wodny podgrzeje 350 m3/h powietrza od
35% o temp 7/5oC, dP=60Pa, dH=20kPa, ilość cieczy 1,13m3
Wymiary Lh=304mm, Lc=400mm, S=260mm
W lato wymiennik ochłodzi 350m3/h powietrza od 27oC i wilgo
35% o parametrach 5/7oC, moc w tym przypadku ~0,95kW

z tego co widac ona ma wymiar 24 x24 co do grubosci ciezko powiedzic  :wink:

----------


## msobanie

A ile krzycza za ta nagrzewnice?
Tez 700 PLN netto?
Mirek

----------


## igrek1

Tak,
cena 700 netto.

----------


## Piczman

Ceny skoczyły chyba, moja kosztowała chyba nieco ponad 500 Netto !

----------


## szczukot

> Napisał szczukot
> 
> Przeliczales to w jakikolwiek sposb czy "na oko" ?
> Ja bede mial domek 160 m2 uzytkowej wiec wiekszy - powinienem dac np 120 mb w ziemi ?
> 
> Fantom
> 
> 
> Zakładam że kubatura Twojego domku to tak około 420 m3.
> ...


Dzieki za info.
W projekcie mam kubature 950m3. Od tego odjac garaz (jakies 100 m3) i nieuzytkowy strych (jakies 80 m3) to daje 770m3  :sad: 
To musze jak nic wlozyc 200mb rury a i to bedzie malo - gdzie ja to pomieszcze ?  :smile: 

Fantom

----------


## Jani_63

W projekcie podają kubaturę zewnętrzną.
Według Twojego liczenia wychodzi mi ze masz pomieszczenia wysokie na 4,8m.
(770m3 / 160m2 = 4,81m)
A w to szczerze wątpię, chyba że to jakaś sala rycerska   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Przelicz na spokojnie poszczególne pomieszczenia m2 x planowana wysokość.
Zobaczysz że tych m3 będzie dużo mniej niż podałeś   :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## szczukot

policzylem z grubsza recznie i wyszlo mi okolo 500 m3 (pokoj nad garazem ma 100 m3). Czyli i tak 200mb rury ?

Fantom

----------


## Jani_63

Mówisz że nie masz miejsca na położenie 200m rury.
Zostaw te 150m które zaakceptowałeś, i tak wystarczy. 
Proces oddawania ciepła przez grunt jest procesem wolnozmiennym i nie będzie reagował od razu na zmianę temperatury zewnętrznej.
-16 przyjęte do obliczeń jest temperatura krańcową dla Twojej strefy klimatycznej i występuje bardzo rzadko.
Średnioroczna temperatura jest znacznie wyższa, więc mocy wystarczy.
Do podgrzania 500m3 powietrza z temperatury -16 do +5 potrzebujesz 3,6kW.
150mb rury odbierając strumień ciepła 25W/mb jest w stanie dostarczyć 3,75kW.
Zapotrzebowanie pokryte.

Jeśli strumień ciepła wynosiłby tylko 20W/mb to temperatura powietrza za wymiennikiem spadnie do 1,5oC, co i tak wystarczy dla ochrony rekuperatora przed zamarzaniem.

Zwróć uwagę na zasadniczą kwestię, że cały czas liczymy  1 kubaturę/h.
W okresie zimnym raczej nigdy nie będziesz wentylował z taka intensywnością.
Nie masz się co martwić że CI mocy zabraknie.  
 :Wink2:

----------


## szczukot

Tak swoja droga ta rura jest w jakich najdluzszych odcinkach ? Mozna kupic np 150 lub 200 m ?
Wole uniknac jakichkolwiek dodoatkowych laczen w ziemi

Fantom

----------


## Piczman

Zapytaj w pierwszym lepszym sklepie.
Myślę że w jednym kręgu jest o wiele więcej i nie powinno być problemu.
Co do łączeń to ja w jednym miejscu mocno zgiąłem i nie chciałem ryzykować, obciąłem i połączyłem.
Jest ok.

----------


## m-mormon

> Co do łączeń to ja w jednym miejscu mocno zgiąłem i nie chciałem ryzykować, obciąłem i połączyłem.
> Jest ok.


A jak sie układ sprawdza w te największe mrozy ?

BTW: Ja też swoja załamałem i łaczyłem. Porada dla wszystkich co planują wodny1: Oprócz koparkowego powinno byc 2 pomocników. Wtedy mniejsze szanse na załamanie.

----------


## Piczman

> A jak sie układ sprawdza w te największe mrozy ?


Zauważyłem spadek temp. glikolu na moich super dokładnych termometrach przylgowych   :smile:  
Teraz ma poniżej +10 C .
Reku nie zamarza, w nocy u mnie było koło 25 C mrozu   :Confused:

----------


## szczukot

a powietrze za nagrzewnica ? ile ma ?

Fantom

----------


## igrek1

Piczman a mierzysz te -25 na zaczerpie przed nagrzewnica czy temp z zewnatrz za oknem ?

U mnie spora roznica jesli chodzi o te odczyty - reku niby ma mniejszy mroz jak za oknem  :wink:

----------


## szczukot

> 1) Załącza pompę ( czt. włącza GWC) poniżej ustawionej na jednym termostacie i powyżej ustawionej na drugim termostacie.


Jakiego rzedu masz ustawione obie temperatury ?
Z 8 i 24 st ?

Fantom

----------


## Piczman

Te -25 to za oknem było !
OK!
Pożyczę dzisiaj miernik w "elektroniku" bo na zakup mnie nie stać teraz i zrobię takie same pomiary jak ostatnio opisywałem w Dzienniku.
Sam jestem ciekaw jak w tych warunkach zmieniły się temp.
I zrobię dziurę w kolanku za nagrzewnicą.
Wszystko będzie , zdjęcia też.

GWC załącza się poniżej +2 !
Co do okresu letniego to podam w Sierpniu, bo wszystko wyjdzie w praniu !

----------


## szczukot

Tak swoja droga, zakladjac, ze grunt jest stabilny, oplaca sie brac mini-koaprke ? Cena prawie dwa razy nizsza, ale chyba czas na wykonanie wykopow o tej samej dlugosci moze byc wbrew pozorom duzo wiekszy (3-4 razy) ?
A co za tym idzie duza koparka wyjdzie taniej (choc wiecej rozrytego "ogrodu").

Fantom

----------


## Teves

Ja zamówiłem duża koparkę z łyżką 0,6m szerokosci i kładłem do jednego rowu nitkę tam i spowrotem po obu brzegach a robiłem większe przerwy pomiędzy rowami, weź koparkę z łyżką jak najszerszą i szybko to poleci w jednym rowie wykopu kładziesz dwie rurki. U mnie pod 150mb rurki czyli ok 75mb rowu poszło w jakieś 3 godziny, w sumie  7 godzin pracy (jeszcze inne roboty na działce) kosztowały mnie mniej niż połowa kwoty jaką powiedzieli "układacze rurki z mini koparką".

----------


## Pawel 126

Witam, po długiej przerwie  :big grin:  

W tym roku na pewno zrobię jakiś GWC. Glikolowy albo powietrzny.
Może ktoś mi wyjaśni który z nich da "wilgotniejsze" powietrze?

Dziś sprawdziłem sprawność mojej instalacji i wyszło  55%. 
Powinienem sprawdzić samo reku, ale jest zabudowane wiec na razie nie dam rady.

Wilgotność w domu jest ok 28% 

To już 3 zima w nowym domu.  :Wink2:

----------


## Piczman

Węższa łyżka może się okazać niewypałem tak jak u mnie, glikolowe kopie się w mało sprzyjających warunkach.
Ostatecznie kopałem szeroki rów aby wsadzić tam wąską rurkę   :Confused:  
Pomiary będą jutro, nie dałem rady pożyczyć wczoraj miernika ,,,

Pawel 126, a jaką wymianę masz teraz ?

----------


## lolek30

jaka może być najdłuższa 1 pętla przy wodnym GWC ? bo zostawiłem sobie na to tylko 2 przepusty o średnicy takiej jak doprowadzenie wody do budynku ? 

i drugie pytanie czy spadek terenu ma tutaj jakies znaczenie przy układaniu w ziemi tego "wymiennika" ? i jaką średnicę rurki najlepiej wybrać biorac pod uwagę że będzie jedna pętla ?

----------


## k62

http://forum.muratordom.pl/gwc-wodny...ny,t179105.htm

----------


## Pawel 126

> Pawel 126, a jaką wymianę masz teraz ?



Tego nie wiem i nie mam czym zmierzyć. Regulacje robiła firma która to zakładała.
Mam Mistrala 400G 
http://www.pro-vent.pl/mistral-400g,0.html

Wentylator zawsze na 1 biegu, no chyba że duża impreza to podciągam.

Jak było cieplej koło -5 to zauważyłem że mam różnicę ok 5st pomiędzy pietrem a parterem na nawiewach.
W zeszłym roku ociepliłem rury na strychy coś tam dało ale widać że jeszcze trzeba coś zrobić.
Obecnie mam izolacje poziomą miedzy jętkami. Na tym leża rury owinięte wełna i folia stretch. 
Mam pytanie - przykryć wszystko następna warstwa wełny ? Czy docieplić skosy do czubka dachu. Co da lepszy efekt? 
Przyznam że ze skosami mniej roboty będzie bo dalej będę po jętkach chodzić.

----------


## Teves

> Obecnie mam izolacje poziomą miedzy jętkami. Na tym leża rury owinięte wełna i folia stretch. 
> Mam pytanie - przykryć wszystko następna warstwa wełny ? Czy docieplić skosy do czubka dachu. Co da lepszy efekt? 
> Przyznam że ze skosami mniej roboty będzie bo dalej będę po jętkach chodzić.


Ja mam docieplone jętki do szczytu i sufit wszystko 30cm, temperatura na tym mikrostyszku była +10 przy -18 na dworze, a 20 wewnątrz domu. Wentylacja jeszcze nie działa a rury zawinięte w 10 cm wełny z folią alu, ale zostało mi trochę wełny wiec, planuje owinąć rury wełną i streczem.

----------


## Piczman

Przed nagrzewnicą -16 C, za nagrzewnicą +0,5 C przy max wydajności centralki.
Przed nagrzewnicą -16 C, za nagrzewnicą +6,3 C przy 1/4 wydajności centrali.

GWC chodzi od 2 miesięcy cały czas.
Glikol przed nagrzewnicą ma 6,5 C a za nagrzewnicą już 3,5 C !

----------


## igrek1

No to wymiennik spradza sie super.
W zime raczej rzadko 100% wydajności.
 :wink: 

musze sie wziac w koncu za mojego GWC na gotowo  :big grin:

----------


## Piczman

> W zime raczej rzadko 100% wydajności.


Już w pierwszym sezonie gdzie pełno wody grozi to przesuszeniem powietrza, przy tak niskich temp. to podejrzewam będę musiał mocno ograniczać wentylację.
Dziś na 1/4 wydajności mam 50 % jak w mordę   :Wink2:  
Czyli nawiew + 6,5 C gdy na zewnątrz srogi mróz ,,,

----------


## szczukot

Czym napelniacie rury ? Czystym glikolem ?

Fantom

----------


## Piczman

Czysty glikol robi się jak galareta, musisz Go rozrobić 50/50 z wodą.
Wtedy ma najlepsze parametry zamarzania.

----------


## szczukot

No wlasnie tak chcialem sie upewnic, ze powinien byc pol/pol z woda (demineralizowana ?)

Fantom

----------


## GrzegorzPN

> Napisał igrek1
> 
> W zime raczej rzadko 100% wydajności.
> 
> 
> Już w pierwszym sezonie gdzie pełno wody grozi to przesuszeniem powietrza, przy tak niskich temp. to podejrzewam będę musiał mocno ograniczać wentylację.
> Dziś na 1/4 wydajności mam 50 % jak w mordę   
> Czyli nawiew + 6,5 C gdy na zewnątrz srogi mróz ,,,


Witam, mam pytanko. Czy pod płyte fundamentowa (oczywiście głębiej) można położyc rure do GWC glikolowego? Co 1,2-1,5m wystarczy?

----------


## tryllu

Jaki możecie polecić termometr do instalacji w rurach od reku?
Chciałbym pomonitorować sobie temperaturę czerpni, wyrzutni, za reku, na anemostatach itp.

----------


## Piczman

Ja mam taki z sondą/szpilką i kabelkiem.
Dobry jest jak za 42 zł   :Wink2:  

http://allegro.pl/item893635833_pane...y_50_150c.html

----------


## karusiasmok

Witam,

Poszukujemy kompleksowej obsługi wentylacji mechanicznej wraz z rekuperatorem, który ochłodzi i osuszy powietrze latem jednocześnie ma za zadanie wstępnie ogrzać powietrza zimą. 

Znajomy polecił nam bezprzeponowy płytowy GWC PROVENT-GEO.

Czy mogę prosic o opinię?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Jani_63

Trochę się pośpieszyłeś z tym zasypywaniem fundamentów.
Pod garażem miałeś idealne miejsce na posadowienie żwirowca.
To też wymiennik bez przeponowy podobnie jak GWC płytowe które chcesz założyć, a ma tą przewagę że jeszcze spełnia role filtru powietrza nawiewanego.
To zaleta którą nie można pogardzić.
Dobrze dobrane złoże pozwala na pracę ciągłą.
Zresztą jeśli chcesz wykorzystywać GWC do intensywnego chłodzenia latem warto każdy wymiennik przewymiarować.
Firmy przeważnie dobierają powierzchnie do pracy przerywanej.  :sad: 
Wiąże się to częstą z parciem inwestora na cenę.

Dla GWC płytowego ważną role odgrywa poziom wód gruntowych.
Rozumiem że u Ciebie z tym nie ma problemu.
Więc jeśli dobrze wykonany to sprawdza się całkiem przyzwoicie.
Zaletą wymienników bez przeponowych jest brak problemów z kondensatem i łatwość nawilżania złoża.  :smile: 
Co do sprawności to GWC płytowy będzie sprawdzał się dobrze jak każdy inny, pod warunkiem że będzie dobrze z wymiarowany.
Tu masz linka jak sobie radzi GWC płytowy z mrozami:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/post39740...light=#3974096

----------


## karusiasmok

Dzięki Jani za podpowiedź   :smile:  

Masz rację z tymi fundamentami, budowanie to jak gra w szachy, każdy ruch trzeba przewidywac conajmniej z trzykrotnym wyprzedzeniem i we wszelkich możliwych układach.

GWC płytowy wygląda bardzo fajnie, tylko jedna sprawa mnie troche niepokoi, a mianowice zapach powietrza mający kontakt z woda pochodząca z kondensacji. 

Oczywiście pozostaje jeszcze kwestia ceny    :Confused:  

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Mice

> Dzięki Jani za podpowiedź   
> 
> Masz rację z tymi fundamentami, budowanie to jak gra w szachy, każdy ruch trzeba przewidywac conajmniej z trzykrotnym wyprzedzeniem i we wszelkich możliwych układach.
> 
> GWC płytowy wygląda bardzo fajnie, tylko jedna sprawa mnie troche niepokoi, a mianowice zapach powietrza mający kontakt z woda pochodząca z kondensacji. 
> 
> Oczywiście pozostaje jeszcze kwestia ceny    
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Zrób zwirowca w fundamentach i po problemie, taniej od tego płytowego, nie ma problemu z kondensatem, możesz zrobić sam (lub choćby przypilnować dobrego wykonania).

----------


## coulignon

siedzę i odpowietrzam GWC wodny. Szlag mnie zaraz trafi bo ze 3 dni to robie a pompa dalej mieli powietrze. Instalacja przelana przez godzine wodą pod ciśnieniem 5 atmosfer a potem napełniona glikolem. Nie wiem skąd to cholerne powietrze sie bierze  :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:  

Dzisiaj wprawdzie wydusiłem + 2 stC za wymiennikim. Przed wymiennikiem -10stC. Pomyślałem że pomierzę powietrze nawiewane do pomieszczeń. Bez GWC było 13,5 stC. Z GWC spodziewałem sie dużo więcej a tu mala niespodzianka 14,1 stC  :Evil:  Wymiennik przeciwprądowy. Zysk żaden. Tylko tyłe że reku spokojniej pracuje - nie musi sie rozmrażać. Cały zysk z GWC idzie do wyrzutni  :Evil:

----------


## Jani_63

> GWC płytowy wygląda bardzo fajnie, tylko jedna sprawa mnie troche niepokoi, a mianowice zapach powietrza mający kontakt z woda pochodząca z kondensacji. 
> 
> Oczywiście pozostaje jeszcze kwestia ceny    
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Fajnie wygląda i fajnie działa.
Zapachem powietrza się nie przejmuj. Tu problem nie występuje podobnie jak w żwirowcu.
Po to się go robi na odpowiedni grubej podsypce piaskowej żeby woda z kondensacji się dobrze wchłaniała w grunt.
Powietrze przepływające przez wymiennik nie ma styku z tymi skroplinami.

Co do ceny to rzeczywiście może być powód do zmartwień.   :big grin:

----------


## Piczman

*coulignon*

U mnie przy -10 nawiewu mam za nagrzewnicą ok. +5 C i to zależy przy jakiej wymianie.
Przy max mam już +2 tak jak u Ciebie !
Napisz jaki przypływ daje Ci ten wynik bo to ważne !

----------


## j-j

coulingnon, w sumie to raczej norma, masz przeciwprądowca który ma wysoką sprawność a więc zyski nie są zbyt duże korzystając z GWC, oprócz nie zamnarzania.
Ja mam krzyżowca a więc korzystając z GWC zyskuję czasem nawet 5oC bo sam krzyżowiec to "cienias".
Tak naprawdę to mając rewelacyjnego przeciwprądowca który by jeszcze nie zamarzał to zimą GWC nie jest potrzebny.
Ja swojego głównie zrobiłem jako kLime latem bo wierzyłem w wysoką sprawność mojej centrali a tu kiszka więc w sumie mój GWC zimą mi duże też daje.

pzdr

----------


## szczukot

A jak ja mam miec ned-air krzyzowo-przeciwpradowy to jest w takim sensie robic GWC na zime ?? Czy uzyskam jeszcze mniej niz poprzednik ?

Fantom

----------


## kerado28

> Dzięki Jani za podpowiedź   
> 
> Masz rację z tymi fundamentami, budowanie to jak gra w szachy, każdy ruch trzeba przewidywac conajmniej z trzykrotnym wyprzedzeniem i we wszelkich możliwych układach.
> 
> GWC płytowy wygląda bardzo fajnie, tylko jedna sprawa mnie troche niepokoi, a mianowice zapach powietrza mający kontakt z woda pochodząca z kondensacji. 
> 
> Oczywiście pozostaje jeszcze kwestia ceny    
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Zwirowca zrobisz sam za ok. 3-4 tys (jeśli zlecisz robote powinnieneś znależć wykonawce za ok. 6-7tys), natomiast płytowe GWC to koszt ok. 12tys.
Wszystko oczywiście jest uzależnione od ilości wymiany.

----------


## GrzegorzPN

> siedzę i odpowietrzam GWC wodny. Szlag mnie zaraz trafi bo ze 3 dni to robie a pompa dalej mieli powietrze. Instalacja przelana przez godzine wodą pod ciśnieniem 5 atmosfer a potem napełniona glikolem. Nie wiem skąd to cholerne powietrze sie bierze     
> 
> Dzisiaj wprawdzie wydusiłem + 2 stC za wymiennikim. Przed wymiennikiem -10stC. Pomyślałem że pomierzę powietrze nawiewane do pomieszczeń. Bez GWC było 13,5 stC. Z GWC spodziewałem sie dużo więcej a tu mala niespodzianka 14,1 stC  Wymiennik przeciwprądowy. Zysk żaden. Tylko tyłe że reku spokojniej pracuje - nie musi sie rozmrażać. Cały zysk z GWC idzie do wyrzutni


Nie rozumiem tego.
Dlaczego pisze się, że rekuperator przeciwprądowy nie daje znacznie lepszych efektów odzysku ciełpa przy zastosowaniu GWC?
Na logikę wychodzi tak, że im zimniejsze powietrze zaciągamy z zewnątrz, tym więcej energii trzeba do ogrzania go do temp. np. 15C.
Czy ktoś testował to przez dłuższy okres  - 3 dni z GWC i 3 dni bez? Oczywiście zakładając podobne warunki na zewnątrz i wewnątrz budynku oraz szybkość przepływu. Acha, no i czy ogrzewanie w domu pobierało tyle samo energii?
Firmy od reku przeciwprądowych piszą, że odzysk ciepła jest podobny przy -20c  i 0C - a gdzie reszta parametrów?

----------


## Teves

> Nie rozumiem tego.
> Dlaczego pisze się, że rekuperator przeciwprądowy nie daje znacznie lepszych efektów odzysku ciełpa przy zastosowaniu GWC?
> Na logikę wychodzi tak, że im zimniejsze powietrze zaciągamy z zewnątrz, tym więcej energii trzeba do ogrzania go do temp. np. 15C.


Oczywiście, że potrzeba więcej ale mowa jest o sprawności. A sprawność będzie tym większa im większa jest różnica temperatur, podgrzewając powietrze przed reku zmniejszasz sprawność.

----------


## kurt76

> coulingnon, w sumie to raczej norma, masz przeciwprądowca który ma wysoką sprawność a więc zyski nie są zbyt duże korzystając z GWC, oprócz nie zamnarzania.
> 
> 
> pzdr


Ja rowniez dolaczam sie do pytania Szczukota, czy moglbym podarowac sobie GWC w przypadku zastosowania centrali Bartosza?  Centrala i przewody w ogrzewanym poddaszu? Nagrzewnica nie wchodzi w rachube...

Szczerze mowiac troche nie po drodze mi z rurowcem, a na drozsze i brdziej skomplikowane uklady zal mi kasy....

Na klimie mi nie zalezy...

----------


## igrek1

No to przy Bartoszu nie ma sensu jak nie zalezy ci na delikatnym schładzaniu w lato.
Moj bartosz ma bardzo mala roznice z zalaczonym GWC glikolowym na nawiewie do domu... ale zalezy mi na chlodzeniu w lato - bylem u znajomego co takie cudo am i to naprawde jest mile  :wink: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## k62

Na podstawie moich obserwacji

tzewn	|	tnaw	|	twewn	|	sprawność	|
-9	|	12	|	21	|	70	|
-8	|	13	|	21	|	72	|
-6	|	14	|	21	|	74	|
-3	|	16	|	21	|	79	|
-1	|	17	|	21	|	82	|
wynika, że sprawność całego systemu wentylacji spada dla niższych temperatur zewn.
To znaczy, że mam duże straty na przewodach.

Z wątku j-j wynika, że warto zrobić GWC;
 nawet przy słabym reku, ale przy dokładnej izolacji, sprawność całości jest rewelacyjna  :Roll:

----------


## GrzegorzPN

> Napisał GrzegorzPN
> 
> 
> Nie rozumiem tego.
> Dlaczego pisze się, że rekuperator przeciwprądowy nie daje znacznie lepszych efektów odzysku ciełpa przy zastosowaniu GWC?
> Na logikę wychodzi tak, że im zimniejsze powietrze zaciągamy z zewnątrz, tym więcej energii trzeba do ogrzania go do temp. np. 15C.
> 
> 
> Oczywiście, że potrzeba więcej ale mowa jest o sprawności. A sprawność będzie tym większa im większa jest różnica temperatur, podgrzewając powietrze przed reku zmniejszasz sprawność.


Ostatecznie chodzi o mniejsze zużycie energii i komfort latem i zimą.
Pytanie, czy ktoś sprawdził jakie jest zużycie energii na ogrzanie domu z GWC i bez niego (myślę o przeciwprądowcu).

----------


## Jani_63

Tu masz wyliczenie oszczędności w bilansie energetycznym domu dla rekuperatora i GWC
http://forum.muratordom.pl/post39222...light=#3922269

----------


## kurt76

> coulingnon, w sumie to raczej norma, masz przeciwprądowca który ma wysoką sprawność a więc zyski nie są zbyt duże korzystając z GWC, oprócz nie zamnarzania. 
> Ja mam krzyżowca a więc korzystając z GWC zyskuję czasem nawet 5oC bo sam krzyżowiec to "cienias". 
> Tak naprawdę to mając rewelacyjnego przeciwprądowca który by jeszcze nie zamarzał to zimą GWC nie jest potrzebny. 
> Ja swojego głównie zrobiłem jako kLime latem bo wierzyłem w wysoką sprawność mojej centrali a tu kiszka więc w sumie mój GWC zimą mi duże też daje.


a jak to sie ma do tego stwierdzenia? teoretycznie sprzecznosc, ale moze tutaj chodzi o jakies wyliczenia (wysoka sprawnosc na nizszym poziomie energetycznym?)

ps. ten zwirowiec falcona, fajny, ale dla mnie za duza skala...

----------


## Mice

> coulingnon, w sumie to raczej norma, masz przeciwprądowca który ma wysoką sprawność a więc zyski nie są zbyt duże korzystając z GWC, oprócz nie zamnarzania. 
> Ja mam krzyżowca a więc korzystając z GWC zyskuję czasem nawet 5oC bo sam krzyżowiec to "cienias". 
> Tak naprawdę to mając rewelacyjnego przeciwprądowca który by jeszcze nie zamarzał to zimą GWC nie jest potrzebny. 
> Ja swojego głównie zrobiłem jako kLime latem bo wierzyłem w wysoką sprawność mojej centrali a tu kiszka więc w sumie mój GWC zimą mi duże też daje.
> 			
> 		
> 
> a jak to sie ma do tego stwierdzenia? teoretycznie sprzecznosc, ale moze tutaj chodzi o jakies wyliczenia (wysoka sprawnosc na nizszym poziomie energetycznym?)
> 
> ps. ten zwirowiec falcona, fajny, ale dla mnie za duza skala...


Zrób 20m2 mniej a efekt będziesz miał zbliżony   :Lol: 

A co do sprzeczności sama prawda, przy krzyżowcu ja zyskasz ponad 50% to już jest dobrze więc GWC jest pomocne z każdym stopniem zwiększenia temp. nawiewu do domu. Sprawność dobrego przeciwprądowca powoduje, że te kilka stopni można pominąć bo nie dogrzeje znacząco powietrza nawiewanego. Nie ma tutaj magii, jest logika.

----------


## GrzegorzPN

Pisząc krótko, nie wiemy dokładnie jak przedstawia sie zużycie energii dla 2 porównywanych budynków, z tą różnicą, że 1 ma GWC a 2. nie ma.
Sprawność rekuperatora jest niewystarczającym parametrem.
Mnie interesuje ile będę musiał dostarczyć energii do ogrzania domu (z sieci) w określonych warunkach pogodowych.
Wasze pomiary są wartościowe, ale podejrzewam, że na krótko włączane jest GWC i później na krótko wyłączane. Dom nagrzany i faktycznie można sprawdzić tylko sprawność reku. 
Nie wiemy czy wyłączonym GWC dom nie wychłodzi się szybciej.
Nie wiemy w jakich warunkach takie wychłodzenie jest dokuczliwe (-5, -10, -15 na zewnątrz).

...ten post to wyzwanie  :smile:

----------


## Mice

Policz sobie kombinacje temp. nawiewanych z temp. utrzymywaną w środku. Jak to zrobić masz w linku powyżej. Nie zwalaj roboty na innych   :Wink2:

----------


## kurt76

w dyskusji brakuje jednego parametru, ktory duzo by wniosl, chodzi o temp. powietrza wywiewanego z centralki...

jezeli jest tak, ze dobry przeciwpradowiec lub Bartosz, wyciaga cieplo ze zuzytego powietrza do pobliza temperatury powietrza wchodzacego (temp na czerpni = temp. wyrzutni) to GWC jest zbedne. wiadomo, ze to niemozliwe chodzi o maksymalne zblizenie sie. 

Decydujacym parametrem przy takim rozumowaniu wydaje sie szybkosc wymiany (predkosc przeplywu gazow), wiec moze przewymiarowany bartosz (bez GWC) bylby czyms w rodzaju perpetum mobile?

----------


## GrzegorzPN

Otóż to, 
trzeba brać pod uwagę wszystkie parametry, co nie zmienia faktu, że jeśli mamy np. glikolowe GWC o teoretycznej mocy 3kW (150mb x 20W), to ta energia na któryms etapie dochodzi do domu.
Sztuką i koniecznością jest takie prowadzenie przewodow, żeby dochodziła tam gdzie chcemy i nie było dużych strat wcześniej.

----------


## GrzegorzPN

> w dyskusji brakuje jednego parametru, ktory duzo by wniosl, chodzi o temp. powietrza wywiewanego z centralki...
> 
> jezeli jest tak, ze dobry przeciwpradowiec lub Bartosz, wyciaga cieplo ze zuzytego powietrza do pobliza temperatury powietrza wchodzacego (temp na czerpni = temp. wyrzutni) to GWC jest zbedne. wiadomo, ze to niemozliwe chodzi o maksymalne zblizenie sie. 
> 
> Decydujacym parametrem przy takim rozumowaniu wydaje sie szybkosc wymiany (predkosc przeplywu gazow), wiec moze przewymiarowany bartosz (bez GWC) bylby czyms w rodzaju perpetum mobile?


Słuszna uwaga, bo jesli zastosujemy GWC to temp za reku nie będzie nigdy niższa niż z GWC (za nagrzewnicą). Pytanie, czy bez GWC temperatura za reku wyniesie np. -10C, przy -15C na zewnątrz?

----------


## kurt76

... idac dalej poki jeszcze pamietam co mialem na mysli: trzeba poczekac az kol. Coulignon doprowadzi do porzadku swoje GWC, jezeli z pelni sprawnego ukladu temp. nawiewana nie wzrosnie znaczaco tzn. ze centrala nie potrafi zabsorbowac energii cieplnej powyzej pewnej wartosci, czyli to cieplo z GWC ucieka.

----------


## Piczman

> ...trzeba poczekac az kol. Coulignon doprowadzi do porzadku swoje GWC, jezeli z pelni sprawnego ukladu temp. nawiewana nie wzrosnie znaczaco tzn. ze centrala nie potrafi zabsorbowac energii cieplnej powyzej pewnej wartosci T pow. wywiewanego, czyli to cieplo z GWC ucieka. 
> 
> Teraz znalezc centrale o jak najwyzszym max. punkcie absorbcji T wywiewanego...


Ty szukasz centrali, która nie potrzebuje GWC czy zastanawiasz się czy gruntowy wymiennik jest w ogóle potrzebny ??
Jak to drugie to sprawdzę co trzeba.
Pytaj !!!

----------


## kurt76

@Piczman

Chodziloby o standardowe pomiary z gwc i bez tyle, ze wzbogacone o pomiar na wyjsciu do wyrzutni...

pozdrawiam

----------


## Piczman

OK !

Zrobię takie pomiary, ale ustalmy że będą one robione zaraz za rekuperatorem ( wymiennikiem) aby pominąć straty na przewodach wentylacyjnych.
Nawiewy i wywiewy, przed i za reku, z gwc i bez gwc   :Wink2: 

Tylko temperatury nie te ostatnio  :Roll:

----------


## GrzegorzPN

Jeśli możesz, zrób próby przez dłuzszy czas (1-2 godzny). Sprawdz, czy nie potrzebujesz wiecej energii na grzanie, zeby utrzymac stałą temperaturę w domu.

Przeczuwam, że po prostu z załączonym GWC, z wyrzutni reku będzie wylatywać powietrze cieplejsze niż w przypadku, gdy GWC będzie wyłączone.
Dolny limit to temp. zewnętrzna.

----------


## Piczman

A Ja przeczuwam że masz rację   :Wink2:  
Ale zobaczymy !

Niestety sprawdzenie czy koszty ogrzewania bez GWC są wyższe jest nierealne   :smile:

----------


## GrzegorzPN

> A Ja przeczuwam że masz rację   
> Ale zobaczymy !
> 
> Niestety sprawdzenie czy koszty ogrzewania bez GWC są wyższe jest nierealne


Dopowiem.
Dolny limit temp. powietrza z wyrzutni z załączonym GWC glikolowym to temp. świeżego powietrza za nagrzewnicą.
Dolny limit temp. powietrza z wyrzutni z wyłączonym GWC glikolowym  to temp. powietrza tuż przed reku, czyli nieco wyższa niż zewnętrzna.

Zwyczajnie temperatury powietrza wyjściowego i wejściowego w reku muszą się zbilansować.
Wniosek może być bolesny, że ciepło z GWC wurzucamy na zewnątrz  :sad: .
Różnice mogą być znaczne przy dużych mrozach.
Nie zapominam o chłodzeniu latem - to duża zaleta.

----------


## Damian i Ola

Przecież, jeśli się nie mylę, energia jeśli jest dostarczana przez GWC do Rekuperatora powinna wpływać dodatnie na bilans energetyczny wymiany - więc warto.
GWC w przypadku niskich temperatur zewnętrznych zapobiega zamarzaniu wymiennika Rekuperatora (przeciwprądowego) i obniżaniu jego sprawności, w ten sposób dodatkowo ratuje naszą kieszeń.

----------


## szczukot

tak swoja droga, gdzies mi sie obilo, ze przy krzyzowo-pzeciwpradowych (a taki mam miec: ned-air) gwc daje tyle co nic ? Pomijajac chlodniejsze powietrze w lato i nie zamarzanie wlotu.
Bo podobno przy taim reku na tyle spadnie sprawnosc, ze i tak na wylocie wewnetrznym bedzie taka sama temp 

Fantom

----------


## k62

Trochę bez sensu te rozważania.
Potężny Bartosz miał nie zamarzać, a jednak zamarza.
U mnie podwójny krzyżowy praktycznie nie pracuje w temp poniżej -10*C.
Od razu czuje jak zwiększa się zapotrzebowanie na węgiel.  :Wink2:  

Jestem jednak za CWC.

----------


## Teves

> Jeśli możesz, zrób próby przez dłuzszy czas (1-2 godzny). Sprawdz, czy nie potrzebujesz wiecej energii na grzanie, zeby utrzymac stałą temperaturę w domu.
> 
> Przeczuwam, że po prostu z załączonym GWC, z wyrzutni reku będzie wylatywać powietrze cieplejsze niż w przypadku, gdy GWC będzie wyłączone.
> Dolny limit to temp. zewnętrzna.


Grzegorz o co Ci chodzi? Jak nawiewasz cieplejsze do domu to co Cię interesuje co masz na wylocie? Pytanie jedynie czy te 60W pompki ma sens gdy wzrasta temp. nawiewu np. o jeden stopień. 

A teraz z drugiej strony: podając cieplejsze z zewnątrz do reku. oczekujesz ze na wylocie z reku temp. spadnie? Osobiście byłbym zdziwiony gdyby temp. nie wzrosła. 

Zwróć uwagę ze automatyka antyzamrozeniowa działa na zasadzie ograniczenia przepływu zimnego powietrza przez reku. Co oznacza naogół  spad lub zupełny brak wymiany. W takim wypadku zapewnienie ciągłej pracy  reku poprzez GWC jest już wymiernym zyskiem. Oczywiście jak reku nie kosztuje 11 000 pln

----------


## adam_mk

Pomijacie istotny aspekt.
Waty na centymetr kwadratowy wymiennika.

Weźcie sobie kartkę papieru i z jednej strony ustawcie +100stC a z drugiej - 100stC.
Gradient jest 200stC.
Jak kartka ma przenieść ze 4kW to ile wychodzi na 1cm2?
Da se radę?
Punkt rosy, wykroplenie, dynamiczne wychłodzenie i zanim spłynie to już odda ciepło przemiany i STANIE naściance kroplą lodu!
Zróbcie to samo z GWC.
Gradient ze 25stC. 
TYCH problemów nie ma!
DLATEGO GWC ZIMĄ!
Dla tych co mają tylko samą wentylację i bez odzysku to zysk jest wprost.
Odzysku niet!
Dla tych z odzyskiem też jest zysk! Grzeją i odzyskują od 0stC do 22stC zamiast od -25stC do 22stC. - tego nie każdy reku potrafi.
Adam M.

----------


## Teves

> Jak kartka ma przenieść ze 4kW to ile wychodzi na 1cm2?
> Adam M.


Taki np. mitsu lossney ma coś z  15 m^2 powierzchni papierowego wymiennika, *4000W/150000cm^2=0,026 W/cm^2* to dużo? Nie ma odpływu skroplin ciekawe przy jakiej temp. zewnętrznej zamarza.

----------


## GrzegorzPN

Dyskusja wyszła od parametrów odzysku.
Z Waszych postów wnioskuje, że producent swoje a zycie swoje.
Było pytanie czy jest sens dogrzewać powietrze przez GWC, skoro i tak sprawność reku nie wzrosnie znacząco (wg parametrów producenta), a temperatura nawiewanego do pomieszczen powietrza bedzie taka sama (podobna) w obu przypadkach.
No ale okazuje się, że silne morozy weryfikują bezwględnie parametry producenta.
Warto jedank sprawdzić w jakich warunkach załączać GWC, a w jakich nie.

Pomysł II.
Jesli GWC dla reku przeciwprądowego jest potrzebne przy silnych mrozach, to czy nie warto wykorzystać w przyszłości GWC glikolowego jako dolne źródło ciepła dla pompy cwu w okresach lekkiej zimy, jesieni i wczesnej wiony. Latem uruchomić solar, a GWC chłodzić?

----------


## szczukot

> Dyskusja wyszła od parametrów odzysku.
> Z Waszych postów wnioskuje, że producent swoje a zycie swoje.
> Było pytanie czy jest sens dogrzewać powietrze przez GWC, skoro i tak sprawność reku nie wzrosnie znacząco (wg parametrów producenta), a temperatura nawiewanego do pomieszczen powietrza bedzie taka sama (podobna) w obu przypadkach.
> No ale okazuje się, że silne morozy weryfikują bezwględnie parametry producenta.
> Warto jedank sprawdzić w jakich warunkach załączać GWC, a w jakich nie.
> 
> Pomysł II.
> Jesli GWC dla reku przeciwprądowego jest potrzebne przy silnych mrozach, to czy nie warto wykorzystać w przyszłości GWC glikolowego jako dolne źródło ciepła dla pompy cwu w okresach lekkiej zimy, jesieni i wczesnej wiony. Latem uruchomić solar, a GWC chłodzić?


Co do pierwszego tematu, to sprawnosc reku zmaleje chyba a nie wzrosnie. Co do temp nawiewanej moze wzrosnac.

Co do drugiego tematu, to woda lecac w rurach do domu robi wlasnie za "gwc glikolowe" i dlatego dolatujca woda ma te kilka stopni na plusie. GWC glikolowe bedzie mialo mniej weicej tyle samo i nic nie podgrzeje ani nie schlodzi tej wody. No chyba, ze sie myle.

Fantom

----------


## Jani_63

> Pomysł II.
> Jesli GWC dla reku przeciwprądowego jest potrzebne przy silnych mrozach, to czy nie warto wykorzystać w przyszłości GWC glikolowego jako dolne źródło ciepła dla pompy cwu w okresach lekkiej zimy, jesieni i wczesnej wiony. Latem uruchomić solar, a GWC chłodzić?


Taka koncepcja była już brana pod uwagę, z tym że w drugą stronę.
DZ pompy ciepła wykorzystać jako GWC.
Dobrze policzone DZ (lekko przewymiarowane) jest wstanie pociągnąć oba systemy dla każdych warunków.
Plusem jest, co było już omawiane, szybsza regeneracja DZ dzięki energii pozyskiwanej z chłodzenia nawiewanego powietrza w okresie ciepłym.

Koncepcyjnie wstawienie drugiej nagrzewnicy, choć w tym przypadku działającej tylko jako chłodnica  :smile:   na kanale wywiewnym pozwoli na "odsysanie" ciepła z powietrza wywiewanego. Może to zapewnić nawet większą sprawność DZ szczególnie w przypadku sond pionowych.

----------


## GrzegorzPN

> Napisał GrzegorzPN
> 
> Dyskusja wyszła od parametrów odzysku.
> Z Waszych postów wnioskuje, że producent swoje a zycie swoje.
> Było pytanie czy jest sens dogrzewać powietrze przez GWC, skoro i tak sprawność reku nie wzrosnie znacząco (wg parametrów producenta), a temperatura nawiewanego do pomieszczen powietrza bedzie taka sama (podobna) w obu przypadkach.
> No ale okazuje się, że silne morozy weryfikują bezwględnie parametry producenta.
> Warto jedank sprawdzić w jakich warunkach załączać GWC, a w jakich nie.
> 
> Pomysł II.
> ...


Ok, temp. nawiewana do domu wzrosnie przy zastosowaniu GWC, ale o ile? Czy warto?
Może warto, bo przy dużych mrozach samo reku nie pociagnie, tak jak to wynikałoby z danych producenta. O to mi chodzi.

Jeśli przeciwprądowiec jest tak dobry, to nie będzie sensu go włączać gdy na zewnątrz bedzie np. -1C... Wiec w takim przypadku wykorzystać to GWC jako DZ do pompy cwu. Wajcha w drugą strone i glikol zamiast do reku płynie do pompy ciepła.
Nie rozważam na razie kosztów inwestycji

----------


## kurt76

Jeszcze taka uwaga: wg mnie sprawnosc urzadzenia powinno sie okreslac jako stosunek temperatur powietrza za czerpnia lub za GWC do temperatury wywiewanej z centrali, oczywiscie przy stalej temp. w pomieszczeniach.

Bardzo zastanawia mnie charakterystyka rekuperatora Jan-Gaz Coulignona, jest to nazwijmy porzadny przeciwpradowiec. Z tego co zrozumialem to jego urzadzenie potrafi ogrzac powietrze wchodzace w zakresie temp. od -kilkanascie stopni do kilka (z GWC) do stalej temperatury ok. 14 stopni (lub niewiecej niz 14 stopni), kto to zinterpretuje?

Charakterystyka temperatur wchodzacej i nawiewanej ma postac zwierajacych sie nozyc przy czym temp nawiewana to mniejwiecej constans, z tego by musialo wynikac ze stopniowo rosnie temp powietrza wyrzucanego....

To by implikowalo, ze GWC jest w zasadzie zbedne...

Od strony technicznej dobry rekuperator powinien dzialac w ten sposob, ze mamy centralny przewod w powietrzem z czerpni/gwc wokol niego "nawiniety" jest przewod ktorym w przeciwnym kierunku biegnie powietrze zuzyte, ktore stopniowo oddaje energie cieplna... wiec teoretycznie powietrze wyrzucane mogloby miec nawet temperature ujemna... 



Jest druga strona medalu, o ktorej przed chwila ktos wspomnial, jednak nie potrafie tego powiazac. Mamy stala powierzchnie styku mas powetrza w wymienniku, wiec im wolniej te masy plyna w wymienniku (dluzszy czas) tym w wiekszym stopniu potrafia sie "wymienic" energia cieplna. To by uzasadnialo zastosowanie przewymiarowanego wymiennika (centrali) i uzywanie na jak najnizszym biegu (z wiekszymi przekrojami przewodow?)

Jednym slowem teoria nie pokrywa sie z praktyka, kto to posklada do kupy?  :smile:

----------


## Mice

Mam wrażenie, że kręcicie się w kółko.
Sprawa jest prosta, im mniejsza sprawność wymiennika tym większa zależność od temp. do niego wchodzącej.
Krzyżowiec osiąga powiedzmy 60%, przeciwprądowiec pod 90%. 
Zakładając odzysk (liczenie uproszczone) z 20stC dla przeciwprądowca macie 18stC, jak GWC może dogrzać znacząco to powietrze ? skoro samo ma niższą temperaturę niż 20 czy nawet 18. Dlatego GWC dla przeciwprądowców nie ma znaczenia w kontekście odzysku bo sprawność spada, tylko chroni przed zamarzaniem. Idąc dalej skoro ma zamarznąć to przestanie działać a więc brak wentylacji. Dlatego GWC pozwala na trwałą pracę wymiennika w warunkach zimowych i na tym to ma polegać.
Co do temp wywiewu, może któryś z kolegów którzy mają termometry na wyjściu coś powiedzą.

ech ktoś tu zmienia i dopisuje   :Wink2:  
z tym przepływem wolnym to nie wyda, powietrze płynie nie wprost (turbulencje) i z lepszej sprawności pupa.

----------


## kurt76

@Mice

Chyba to trafnie ujales.... wiec sprawa nastepna to szybkie odprowadzenie kondensatu z instalacji, badz nagrzewnica, jezeli miala by wystarczyc nagrzewnica do powiedzmy 100-200 W przy maksymalnej mocy w silne mrozy to ja bym w to wszedl  :smile:

----------


## Mice

> @Mice
> 
> Chyba to trafnie ujales.... wiec sprawa nastepna to szybkie odprowadzenie kondensatu z instalacji, badz nagrzewnica, jezeli miala by wystarczyc nagrzewnica do powiedzmy 100-200 W przy maksymalnej mocy w silne mrozy to ja bym w to wszedl


Kondensat odprowadzić można, natomiast 100-200W to jakby ciut za mało. ZObacz o jakich mocach mówi się w kontekście nagrzewnic wyżej i do jakiej temp. nagrzewają powietrze.

----------


## GrzegorzPN

> Bardzo zastanawia mnie charakterystyka rekuperatora Jan-Gaz Coulignona, jest to nazwijmy porzadny przeciwpradowiec. Z tego co zrozumialem to jego urzadzenie potrafi ogrzac powietrze wchodzace w zakresie temp. od -kilkanascie stopni do kilka (z GWC) do stalej temperatury ok. 14 stopni (lub niewiecej niz 14 stopni), kto to zinterpretuje?
> 
> Charakterystyka temperatur wchodzacej i nawiewanej ma postac zwierajacych sie nozyc przy czym temp nawiewana to mniejwiecej constans, z tego by musialo wynikac ze stopniowo rosnie temp powietrza wyrzucanego....
> 
> To by implikowalo, ze GWC jest w zasadzie zbedne...


Bez GWC temp. wylotowa może miec minus kilkanaście stopni (nie mniej niż temp. powietrza przed reku), bo energia cieplna z powietrza starego "przejdzie" na świeże powietrze. Temperatury będą dążyły do wyrównania się.
Licząc na skróty: -10C przed reku, +20C w domu = +5 nawiew świeżego. No jest inaczej w praktyce. Może w rzeczywistości reku zaciąga z domu więcej powietrza niż nawiewa? Powietrze dochodzi przez okna, ściany, drobne nieszczelności - grzeje sie w domu, a my myślimy że mamy sprawne reku  :smile:

----------


## kurt76

@GrzegorzPN

Tak nie jest, przeczytaj moj przed poprzedni post gdzie pisalem jak ja sobie wyobrazam budowe wewnetrzna centrali i wyobraz sobie jak sie tam zmienia temperatura - w rzeczywistosci jest lepiej niz napisales.

Jedno co w tej chwili jestem pewien to, ze przy duzych mrozach bez nagrzewnicy ani rusz (zamarzanie kondensatu) nawet przy 100% sprawnosci  :wink: , wiec juz chyba lepiej zrobic tego rurowca...  :smile:

----------


## GrzegorzPN

ok, zgadza sie. Powierzchnia wymiany!!!
Czekamy na wyniki Couligon'a. Z GWC powinno być cieplej - zobaczymy ile.
Przeciwprądowy moze nie zamarzac, bo np. Bartosz i Nikol ma tak ustawione wymienniki, że skropliny grawitacyjnie spływają w dół.
Testowane w Białymstoku - Suwałki blisko  :wink: 

Ps. Tzw. sprawność przy GWC może być niższa (ze względu na wzór mat.), ale czy jest cieplej? Czy niestety ciepło (więcej niż z GWC) jest wyrzucane na zewnątrz.

----------


## Teves

> ok, zgadza sie. Powierzchnia wymiany!!!
> Czekamy na wyniki Couligon'a. Z GWC powinno być cieplej - zobaczymy ile.
> Przeciwprądowy moze nie zamarzac, bo np. Bartosz i Nikol ma tak ustawione wymienniki, że skropliny grawitacyjnie spływają w dół.
> Testowane w Białymstoku - Suwałki blisko 
> 
> Ps. Tzw. sprawność przy GWC może być niższa (ze względu na wzór mat.), ale czy jest cieplej? Czy niestety ciepło (więcej niż z GWC) jest wyrzucane na zewnątrz.


Ale się kolego uparłeś  :smile:  :smile:  :smile:  spróbuję jeszcze raz:
Masz dwa strumienie *Z DOMU* i *DO DOMU* i *NIE MA rekuperatora*. Zakładamy, że strumieni są równe (tyle samo m^3/h) a straty prze przegrody nie interesują nas.. Z DOMU ma temp. wnętrza załóżmy że stałą, DO DOMU ma temp. zmienną zależną od tego co jest na dworze. 
Co ma wpływ na to ile opału potrzeba dla utrzymania stałej temp. w domu?  Co się stanie jeśli strumień DO DOMU zostanie podgrzany o klika stopni?
Jakie znaczenie ma skąd pochodzi ciepło ze strumienia Z DOMU(jesli go zamontujesz) czy z GWC jeśli go zbudujesz? 
I jaki wpływ ma temp. DO DOMU  na sprawność rekuperatora gdy do niego wpada?
O ile podgrzejesz strumień DO DOMU montując w nim żarówkę jakieś 100W (będzie oddawała trochę więcej ciepłą niż pobiera pompka do GWC glikolowego)?

----------


## kurt76

@Teves

Znaczenie ma i to duze, chodzi o to zeby zeby gradient temperatur w tych dwoch strumieniach w centrali byl identyczny (ale lustrzane odbicie) to stan idealny. A ta 100-200 W nagrzewnica nie jest aby ogrzewac powietrze nawiewane, a utrzymywac powierzchniowo na poczatkowym fragmencie wymiennika bez GWC dodatnia temp. aby kondensat nie zamarzal tylko sie odsaczal do jakiegos drena....

----------


## GrzegorzPN

A więc umieszczanie nagrzewnicy z GWC przed reku niewiele pomoże, bo powietrze wychodzące (jeszcze w reku) zbliży się do temp. zaciąganej przez reku (już po nagrzewnicy GWC) i w efekcie wymiana ciepła nie będzie następować. Wyrzucamy na zewnątrz ciepłe powietrze  :sad: .

Pierwszy rysunek przedstawia sytuację, gdy nie używamy GWC.



Zielona linia to powierzchnia wymiany. Na całej długości utrzymuje się różnica temperatur i w efekcie wyrzucamy z reku -10C.

Drugi rysunek przedstawia sytuację, gdy używamy GWC (powiedzmy glokolowe i nagrzewnica).



Jak widać różnica temperatur jest niewielka. Na zewnątrz wyrzucamy całkiem ciepłe powietrze, a do domu nawiewamy niewiele cieplejsze niż w gdyby GWC wogóle nie było.

Zastanawiało mnie jak zagospodarować tę energię, bo marnowanie +5C jest bez sensu.
I naszło mnie, że zawsze musi być różnica temperatur na powierzchni wymiany. Jeśli chcemy wykorzystać lepiej ciepło z GWC to trzeba przerobić reku.



Tak, tak. Żeby zachować sporą różnicę temperatur na powierzchni wymiany trzeba nagrzać z GWC powietrze wychodzące z reku. Coś jakby podwójny rekuperator!!!
Nagrzewnica powinna znaleźć się w tym miejscu, gdzie może podgrzać powietrze wychodzące (z którego odzyskano już część energii) do temp.  przewyższającej temp. nawiewaną na danym odcinku powierzchni wymiany.

----------


## Teves

> Znaczenie ma i to duze, chodzi o to zeby zeby gradient temperatur w tych dwoch strumieniach w centrali byl identyczny (ale lustrzane odbicie) to stan idealny. A ta 100-200 W nagrzewnica nie jest aby ogrzewac powietrze nawiewane, a utrzymywac powierzchniowo na poczatkowym fragmencie wymiennika bez GWC dodatnia temp. aby kondensat nie zamarzal tylko sie odsaczal do jakiegos drena....


Miałoby znaczenie gdybym walczył o sprawność rekuperatora - a to summa summarum mało mnie interesuje. Istotne dla mnie jest ile kosztuje mnie utrzymanie nawiewu o zadanej temp. Jeśli grunt dawałby +18C to zrezygnowałbym z rekuperatora i jego sprawności.

----------


## Jani_63

GrzegorzPN zawalczyłeś o %.
Możesz mi tylko powiedzieć jak kondensat ma niezarzać?

Dziwne układy tworzycie panowie, jak choćby grzanie strugi powietrza powiedzmy 100m3 nagrzewnicą o mocy 200W.

----------


## GrzegorzPN

> GrzegorzPN zawalczyłeś o %.
> Możesz mi tylko powiedzieć jak kondensat ma niezarzać?
> 
> Dziwne układy tworzycie panowie, jak choćby grzanie strugi powietrza powiedzmy 100m3 nagrzewnicą o mocy 200W.


Nie wiem co z kondensatem. Ponoc w p.prądowcu nie zamarza  :smile: . To wstępne szkice. Wiesz jak jest, chwila myślenia i kilka miesięcy roboty :wink: .
Trzeba wyliczyć, gdzie dokładnie taka nagrzewnica musi być wpięta.
To tylko rysunek pokazujący, że energię z GWC można efektywniej wykorzystać, bo nagrzewanie powietrza pobieranego z zewnątrz jest bezzasadne.
Tak naprawdę trzeba policzyć parametry dla zupełnie nowego rekuperatora, który będzie miał 2 wymienniki.
Taki szkic (eee, posiłkowiałem się rysunkami Heatex).

----------


## ravbc

Przeciwprądowiec nie zamarznie tylko jesli spełnione będą dwa warunki:
- przewymiarowana kontrukcja - czyli dośc niski gradient temperatury na "długości" wymiennika - chodzi o to, a by wykroplenie większości wilgoci nastąpiło przed osiągnięciem strefy ujemnych temperatur wewnątrz wymiennika.
- odpływ skroplin "ciepłym końcem" wymiennika, czyli w praktyce wlotem powietrza zużytego - tylko że wtedy wylewasz do kanalizy ciepłe skropliny, a wraz z nimi poważne ilości energii, którą można by odzyskać.
Podsumowując: przestań myśleć temperaturami, zacznij energią cieplną, którą chcesz przekazać. Podgrzanie powietrza jest łatwe, podgrzanie wody (tego kondensatu), żeby nie zamarzła jest znacznie trudniejsze.
Acha: ta konstrukja podwójnego wymiennika, oprócz tego że droga, to zadziała z rozsądnym zyskiem tylko przy projektowanych temperaturach pracy (u Ciebie -15). Jak na zewnątrz będzie typowe średniosezonowe -5 do 0 (zera), to w praktyce cały drugi (ten zimny) człon rekuperatora będziesz mógł wyłączyć.

----------


## GrzegorzPN

> Przeciwprądowiec nie zamarznie tylko jesli spełnione będą dwa warunki:
> - przewymiarowana kontrukcja - czyli dośc niski gradient temperatury na "długości" wymiennika - chodzi o to, a by wykroplenie większości wilgoci nastąpiło przed osiągnięciem strefy ujemnych temperatur wewnątrz wymiennika.
> - odpływ skroplin "ciepłym końcem" wymiennika, czyli w praktyce wlotem powietrza zużytego - tylko że wtedy wylewasz do kanalizy ciepłe skropliny, a wraz z nimi poważne ilości energii, którą można by odzyskać.
> Podsumowując: przestań myśleć temperaturami, zacznij energią cieplną, którą chcesz przekazać. Podgrzanie powietrza jest łatwe, podgrzanie wody (tego kondensatu), żeby nie zamarzła jest znacznie trudniejsze.
> Acha: ta konstrukja podwójnego wymiennika, oprócz tego że droga, to zadziała z rozsądnym zyskiem tylko przy projektowanych temperaturach pracy (u Ciebie -15). Jak na zewnątrz będzie typowe średniosezonowe -5 do 0 (zera), to w praktyce cały drugi (ten zimny) człon rekuperatora będziesz mógł wyłączyć.


jest możliwa konstrukcja, która będzie wykorzystywała temp. z GWC w zakresach od +6 (temp. z GWC) do -...
I to bardzo prosta konstrukcja

----------


## Jani_63

Uważam Twój układ za przekombinowany, do tego są małe szanse że zadziała tak jak się spodziewasz.
Temperatury jakie spodziewasz się uzyskać pokazane na przykładowych rysunkach wziąłeś z jakiś wyliczeń czy tak Ci się tylko wydaje że powinno być?
Sprawność rekuperacji dla parametrów jakie założyłeś tez wychodzi inna niż przedstawiona przez Ciebie. Dla:
rys 1. - 85,75%
rys 2. - 88,57%
rys 3. - 94,28%
przy takich temperaturach jakie podałeś.
Tylko pytanie zasadnicze. Skąd pewność że uzyskasz akurat takie a nie inne?
No i jeszcze sprawa o której wspominał _ravbc_ .
Sprawność układu jaki proponujesz będzie różna w zależności od różnicy temperatur, wiec nie ma się co podniecać. 
Przy temperaturach średniorocznych dla danych okresów będzie znacznie mniejsza.

Jeszcze raz powiem - układ przekombinowany.
Jak Cie tak strasznie boli te kilka stopni na "+" wydalane przy układzie tradycyjnym: czerpnia=>GWC=>reku=>nawiew, to pomyśl o małej powietrznej PCi dla potrzeb CWU pobierającą energię z powietrza usuwanego.
Przy jej zastosowaniu będziesz mógł wyssać ciepełko do końca.   :Wink2:

----------


## GrzegorzPN

> Uważam Twój układ za przekombinowany, do tego są małe szanse że zadziała tak jak się spodziewasz.
> Temperatury jakie spodziewasz się uzyskać pokazane na przykładowych rysunkach wziąłeś z jakiś wyliczeń czy tak Ci się tylko wydaje że powinno być?
> Sprawność rekuperacji dla parametrów jakie założyłeś tez wychodzi inna niż przedstawiona przez Ciebie. Dla:
> rys 1. - 85,75%
> rys 2. - 88,57%
> rys 3. - 94,28%
> przy takich temperaturach jakie podałeś.
> Tylko pytanie zasadnicze. Skąd pewność że uzyskasz akurat takie a nie inne?
> No i jeszcze sprawa o której wspominał _ravbc_ .
> ...


Kurcze ludzie...
wskazuje tylko na fakt, że grzanie powietrza przed reku nie ma sensu i w zasadzie jest błędem (bo nic nie wnosi).
Oczywiście dane są z "czapy". Pokazuję ideę... pokazuję od jakiego momentu i gdzie można podać ciepło z GWC, żeby je skuteczenie wykorzystać.
Te rysunki to nie projekt techniczny urządzenia tylko idea.
Zaprojektowanie urządzenia to inna sprawa.  Myślę, że takie reku nie byłoby zbyt skomplikowane, tyle że ich NIE PRODUKUJĄ. Robienie układu z 2 reku jest oczywiście drogie i nieuzasanione ekonomicznie.
To zadanie dla majsterkowiczów (można wykorzystać wymienniki p.prądowe dostępne na rynku, wentylatory, zbudować skrzynię, itd.). Wcześniej wykonać obliczenia  :smile: 

CWU - małą pompę ciepła można podłączyć bezpośrenio do DZ, skoro GWC nic nie daje (będzie lepszy efekt). DZ wykorzystać latem i przełączyć je na reku, żeby chłodziło. To też rozsądne rozwiązanie.

Sprawność - te procenty... interesuje mnie, *jako użytkownika*, jaką temp. mi nawiewa do pomieszczeń, a jaką wyciąga. 15/20 = 0.75, 16/20=0.8, 18/20=0.9. Jeśli producenci używają innych wzorów do obliczenia sprawności, to znaczy że 85% sprawności wg producenta przy mojej prostej metodzie znaczyłoby <0.75??? Jeśli tak, to jest o co walczyć i szukac sposobu na poprawę konstrukcji  :smile:  Prawda?

Mam prośbę, spróbujcie znaleźć sposób na poprawę tego układu, obliczyć od jakiego momentu można podać ciepło z GWC, może jakiś pomysł na konstrukcję? Może coś razem wymyślimy. Jak będzie ok, to jakie takie reku zrobię. Założe się o skrzynkę wódki, że przebijemy Bartosza o kilka %.

----------


## Jani_63

Ok, masz ideę.
Były już w historii ludzkości rożne idee, ale nie wszystkie się sprawdziły.  :smile: 
Twoja się nie sprawdzi.
Tak mi się wydaje że swój pomysł nie próbowałeś nawet w jakikolwiek sposób przeliczyć, czy ma szanse zadziałać.
W najlepszym przypadku będzie to konstrukcja znacznie droższa o podobnym parametrach od konstrukcji typowych.
Przegrywa więc na starcie w kategorii "ekonomia"
Z tym że to jeszcze najmniejszy problem.
Bo jak się zastanowić, to przy temperaturach ujemnych poniżej jakiś wartości to musi stanąć.

Ale nie martw się.
Mnie, a przypuszczam że nie tylko mnie, po głowie chodzą rożne pomysły, które się wykluwają przeważnie na zasadzie poprawiania tego co już zrobione.
Taka domowa racjonalizacja  :Lol:  
Rodzi się pomysł, później analiza ja by to było fajnie gdyby zadziałało.  :Roll:  
Ale niestety po podstawieniu konkretnych parametrów czasami się okazuje, że d...a blada. Przepraszam za słowo "blada"  :big grin: 

Stworzenie czegoś od podstaw to raczej za wysokie progi. 
Do sławetnego Leonarda niestety *Baaaardzooooo Duuuuużoooooooo* mi brakuje.

Ale bierz się za liczenie wszystkich parametrów występujących w tym okładzie.
A nóż się okaże że to co na pierwszy rzut oka nie powinno działać, będzie akurat działało.
Nawet matka natura ma taki przykład.
Bo jak  to naukowcy wyliczyli, trzmiel ma za małą powierzchnię skrzydeł żeby latać, ale głupi trzmiel o tym nie wie i lata.   :big tongue:   :Wink2:

----------


## GrzegorzPN

"Bo jak się zastanowić, to przy temperaturach ujemnych poniżej jakiś wartości to musi stanąć."
Jani, jeśli dwa strumienie o różnych temp. się "spotkają" to po pewnym czasie jeden się oziębi a drugi ogrzeje (nawet jeśli mowa o -20C). Jeśli ich temp. byłyby takie same to do żadnej wymiany energii nie dojdzie. Taka natura - dlatego napisałem, że trzeba tak to skonstruować, aby na danym odcinku powierzchni wymiany strumienie miały różne temperatury. Najlepiej, gdyby różnica tempetarur malała w kierunku domu (ciepło pobierane i nawiew ogrzanego powietrza).

Policze sobie wszystko, zapewniam.

Wniosek dla tych, którzy wolą sprawdzone rozwiązania: dobry rek. p.prądowy a GWC niekoniecznie. Do tego kominek i gra.

----------


## ravbc

Cały czas zapominasz o tym, że wywiewasz powietrze ciepłe i mocno wilgotne, a bez GWC zaciągasz zimne (czasem nawet bardzo). Wraz z przejmowaniem energii cieplnej ze strugi wywiewanej przez strugę nawiewaną, obniża się oczywiście temperatura tej pierwszej. Wszystko było by ok, gdyby nie to, że wraz z obniżeniem temperatury powietrza, rośnie jego wilgotność względna, a po przekroczenu punktu rosy, ta wilgoć zaczyna kondensować osadzając się po prostu na ściankach wymiennika. To samo w sobie też by groźne nie było, tylko woda ma tą dziwną cechę, że w temperaturach ujemnych (wg. skali Celsiusza) zmienia stan skupienia (czyli zwyczajnie zamarza). Ten proces prowadzi niestety do zatkania wymiennika i całkowitego zablokowania nie tylko odzysku ciepła, ale i wymiany powietrza w budynku. No a teraz najgorsza wiadomość: energia cieplna potrzebna na podgrzanie suchego (czerpanego z zewnątrz) powietrza o te nawet kilkanaście stopni, jest znacznie mniejsza, niż ta wymagana do ochłodzenia wilgotnego powietrza wywiewanego, poniżej temperatury zamarzania (bo to wymaga skroplenia nadmiaru wody w nim zawartej). Innymi słowy, to co sobie tak ładnie rozrysowałeś, a co ma powodować, że będziesz wyrzucał powietrze o ujemnych temperaturach jest nie realne, chyba że wymyślisz metodę na jego wysuszenie (skuteczne i szybkie odprowadzenie kondensatu) zanim cały wymiennik zamarznie.

----------


## GrzegorzPN

Dzięki, dzięki
czyli mamy namierzony problem.
Dlaczego Bartosz nie zamarza, a wyrzuca powietrze o temp. ujemnej?

Jeszcze dla uporządkowania:
1. Zimą przy dużych mrozach powietrze na zewnątrz jest suche.
2. Podgrzanie nawiewanego, zimnego powietrza przez GWC powoduje zwiększenie wilgotności - i trudniej je podgrzać w dalszej kolejności?
3. Woda wykrapla się w przestrzeni wymiennika, którą powietrze przepływa z domu na zewnątrz. Czy również w przestrzeni, którą powietrze napływa do wewnątrz?
4. Czy ze względu na wilgotność, dwa strumienie o tej samej objętości mogą przenosić inna ilość energii cieplnej?

----------


## ravbc

> Dzięki, dzięki
> czyli mamy namierzony problem.
> Dlaczego Bartosz nie zamarza, a wyrzuca powietrze o temp. ujemnej?


Przy dużych mrozach zamarza. A przy małych sobie radzi, bo odprowadza skropliny wyciągiem zużytego powietrza (czyli tym najcieplejszym króćcem ze wszystkich istniejących w reku). To oczywiście oznacza, że skropliny są dość ciepłe, a energia jaką przenoszą jest wprost wylewana do kanalizy.




> Jeszcze dla uporządkowania:
> 1. Zimą przy dużych mrozach powietrze na zewnątrz jest suche.
> 2. Podgrzanie nawiewanego, zimnego powietrza przez GWC powoduje zwiększenie wilgotności - i trudniej je podgrzać w dalszej kolejności?
> 3. Woda wykrapla się w przestrzeni wymiennika, którą powietrze przepływa z domu na zewnątrz. Czy również w przestrzeni, którą powietrze napływa do wewnątrz?
> 4. Czy ze względu na wilgotność, dwa strumienie o tej samej objętości mogą przenosić inna ilość energii cieplnej?


1. zgadza się
2. tak, ale akurat na podniesieniu wilgotności powietrza nawiewanego do domu powinno Ci baaardzo zależeć.
3. zimą tylko w wywiewie.
4. oczywiście tak.

----------


## GrzegorzPN

Wymiennik Bartosza jest ustawiony pionowo albo pod pewnym kątem - nigdy płasko.
Wykroplona woda ścieka w dół a przepływające powietrze wprawia ją w ruch i nie pozwala zamarznąć.

Ktoś ma inny pomysł?

----------


## GrzegorzPN

eee,
czyli w tej dziedzinie można sporo jeszcze zrobić, a producent nie podaje prawdy.

----------


## GrzegorzPN

Odpowiedz nr 4.
Czyli zaciągamy więcej energii cieplnej z domu o temp. np. 20C, odbieramy np. 16, ale to nie jest tak, że odzyskaliśmy 80% energii cieplnej. W rzeczywistości trzeba dogrzać wiecej.
Jeśli wilgotność powietrza na zewnątrz wyrówna się do wilgotności pow. wewnątrz, to automatycznie spadnie wskaźnik odzysku   :Confused:

----------


## ravbc

Znowu kombinujesz ze wskażnikami odzysku. Interesować się powinieneś jedynie ile będziesz musiał dogrzać powietrze nawiewane. Ale tu ważna uwaga, istotny jest też skład tego powietrza. Oczywiście suche powietrze grzeje się łatwiej, ale zimą będzie Ci brakowało wilgoci, więc chcesz nawiewać możliwie wilgotne powietrze (bo i tak będzie za suche).

----------


## GrzegorzPN

> Znowu kombinujesz ze wskażnikami odzysku. Interesować się powinieneś jedynie ile będziesz musiał dogrzać powietrze nawiewane. Ale tu ważna uwaga, istotny jest też skład tego powietrza. Oczywiście suche powietrze grzeje się łatwiej, ale zimą będzie Ci brakowało wilgoci, więc chcesz nawiewać możliwie wilgotne powietrze (bo i tak będzie za suche).


Chodzi o to, że aby reku mogło wyciągać wciąż i wciąż 20C powietrza wilgotnego, to nawiewane suche muszę podgrzać do 20C i jeszcze dogrzewać w miarę jak nabiera wilgoci. Na pierwszy rzut oka, wskaźniki odzysku informują jak niewiele energii musze przeznaczyć na grzanie, a w rzeczywistości wyjdzie dużo więcej.
Stąd wynika, że dla temp zew. -18C (powietrze suche) odzysk jest niewiele gorszy od temp. zewn. -5C, 0C (powietrze wilgotne). A ilość energii na grzanie chałupy znacznie różna.

Dlatego pytanie ile energii grzewczej potrzebne jest do utrzymania temp. wewnątrz, przy załączonym i wyłączonym GWC, ma jednak jakiś sens.

Doświadczenie:
- 2 szklanki takiej samej wody: 1. temp. 20C, druga 40C. Wymieszać > będzie 30C.

- 2 szklanki, jedna z wodą, druga z czymś gęstym (glikolem): 1. Woda temp. 20C, 2. Glikol 40C. Wymieszać > będzie więcej niż 30C.

I to dlaczego wskaźniki odzysku są takie zadowalające. Pobierane jest powietrze mogące przenieść wiecej energii niż powietrze nawiewane.
Przy temp. zewn. 0C, odzysk jest niewiele większy niż przy -18C, bo to powietrze trudniej nagrzać.

----------


## ravbc

> Chodzi o to, że aby reku mogło wyciągać wciąż i wciąż 20C powietrza wilgotnego, to nawiewane suche muszę podgrzać do 20C i jeszcze dogrzewać w miarę jak nabiera wilgoci.


Jak tę wilgoć wiadrami z zewnątrz będziesz przynosił, to trzeba będzie ją grzać. Normalnie to tą wilgoć produkujesz wewnątrz domu sam i to o temperaturze znacznie wyższej niż te marne 20 stopni - spróbuj chuchać tak, żeby to wydmuchiwane powietrze miało 20 stopni  :wink:  albo jeszcze lepiej gotować w wodzie o temperaturze 20 stopni.




> Doświadczenie:
> - 2 szklanki takiej samej wody: 1. temp. 20C, druga 40C. Wymieszać > będzie 30C.
> 
> - 2 szklanki, jedna z wodą, druga z czymś gęstym (glikolem): 1. Woda temp. 20C, 2. Glikol 40C. Wymieszać > będzie więcej niż 30C.


Bardzo kiepski przykład. Poczytaj o cieple właściwym wody. Podpowiedź: w tym Twoim doświadczeniu, w drugim przypadku na pewno nie osiągniesz 30 stopni  :wink: 

Ciągle mylisz dwie rzeczy: wentylacja jest po to by utrzymywać odpowiedni poziom wilgotności oraz czystość powietrza w domu. Musi być, ale zimą raczej za wiele jej nie potrzebujesz. Niestety "produkcja wilgoci" w domu nie nadąża za zimowymi potrzebami wentylacyjnymi dla zachowania "czystości powietrza". Dlatego warto zadbać o możliwie duże nawilżenie strugi nawiewanej.
Rekuperacja, czyli odzysk ciepła to tylko dodatek do wentylacji, który ma zapewnić możliwie niski koszt jej funkcjonowania. Czyli chcesz mieć w domu powietrze czyste i o właściwej wilgotności, ale nie chcesz za dużo płacić na podgrzanie tego co z zewnątrz do domu zaciągniesz wymieniając to powietrze zużyte.

----------


## Jani_63

> Dzięki, dzięki
> czyli mamy namierzony problem.
> Dlaczego Bartosz nie zamarza, a wyrzuca powietrze o temp. ujemnej?
> 
> Jeszcze dla uporządkowania:
> 1. Zimą przy dużych mrozach powietrze na zewnątrz jest suche.
> 2. Podgrzanie nawiewanego, zimnego powietrza przez GWC powoduje zwiększenie wilgotności - i trudniej je podgrzać w dalszej kolejności?
> 3. Woda wykrapla się w przestrzeni wymiennika, którą powietrze przepływa z domu na zewnątrz. Czy również w przestrzeni, którą powietrze napływa do wewnątrz?
> 4. Czy ze względu na wilgotność, dwa strumienie o tej samej objętości mogą przenosić inna ilość energii cieplnej?


Tak czułem że w swoim rozumowaniu pomijasz całkowicie problem wilgotności powietrza. Dlatego napisałem że to nie prawa zadziałać.

Ad-2  Chyba odwrotnie.
Podgrzanie nawiewanego powietrza zmniejsza jego wilgotność, co jest właśnie zjawiskiem szkodliwym. Szczególnie dla zdrowia, choć drewniane mebelki też tego nie lubią.
Powietrze w temperaturze ujemnej ma wysoką wilgotność względną, a po podgrzaniu ta wilgotność drastycznie się zmniejsza.
Dla przykładu. Teraz np. na dworze powietrze ma wilgotność względną około 86%.
Jaką wilgotność masz w domu?
Zobacz sobie tabele punktu rosy.

----------


## GrzegorzPN

W porównaniu do temperatur z przed 3 tygodni teraz jest względnie ciepło... i wilgotno.
Pamiętasz jaka była wilogotność powietrza w czasie mrozów?

----------


## GrzegorzPN

[quote="ravbc"][quote="GrzegorzPN"]




> Doświadczenie:
> - 2 szklanki takiej samej wody: 1. temp. 20C, druga 40C. Wymieszać > będzie 30C.
> 
> - 2 szklanki, jedna z wodą, druga z czymś gęstym (glikolem): 1. Woda temp. 20C, 2. Glikol 40C. Wymieszać > będzie więcej niż 30C.


Bardzo kiepski przykład. Poczytaj o cieple właściwym wody. Podpowiedź: w tym Twoim doświadczeniu, w drugim przypadku na pewno nie osiągniesz 30 stopni  :wink: 

ok, na odwrót

----------


## GrzegorzPN

Kolejne proste pytanie:
Skąd powietrze zaciągane z zewnątrz (zakładamy, że jest suche i bardzo zimne) weźmie wilgoć, jeśli będzie podgrzewane nagrzewnicą z GWC?

----------


## Jani_63

> W porównaniu do temperatur z przed 3 tygodni teraz jest względnie ciepło... i wilgotno.
> Pamiętasz jaka była wilogotność powietrza w czasie mrozów?


Pamiętam   :Wink2:

----------


## ravbc

Wilgotność względna powietrza na zewnątrz w trakcie mrozów bliska jest 100% prawie zawsze.

----------


## ravbc

> Kolejne proste pytanie:
> Skąd powietrze zaciągane z zewnątrz (zakładamy, że jest suche i bardzo zimne) weźmie wilgoć, jeśli będzie podgrzewane nagrzewnicą z GWC?


Oczywiście nie weźmie. Dlatego GWC żwirowe jest lepsze  :wink:

----------


## Jani_63

Albo inny bezprzeponowiec jak np. GWC płytowe

Wilgotność względna przy wietrznej pogodzie może spaść.
Dla przykładu 24/01/2010 przy -20 oscylowała w granicach 48-71%

----------


## szczukot

> Napisał GrzegorzPN
> 
> Doświadczenie:
> - 2 szklanki takiej samej wody: 1. temp. 20C, druga 40C. Wymieszać > będzie 30C.
> 
> - 2 szklanki, jedna z wodą, druga z czymś gęstym (glikolem): 1. Woda temp. 20C, 2. Glikol 40C. Wymieszać > będzie więcej niż 30C.
> 
> 
> Bardzo kiepski przykład. Poczytaj o cieple właściwym wody. Podpowiedź: w tym Twoim doświadczeniu, w drugim przypadku na pewno nie osiągniesz 30 stopni


Ten przyklad moze i podal slaby, ale do dzisiaj paietam z podstawowki :
czy jezeli mamy szklanke goroace wody i garsc lodu, to czy jest roznica jak wrzucimy caly na raz, czy jak bedziemy wrzucac po jednym i czekac do roztopienia i tak dalej.
No i nie bylo to to samo  :smile: 
Wszystko sie wylicza chyba ze wzoru na "cement" (c*m*delta t).
Wiec jest troche prawdy w tym co pisze GrzegorzPN. Inna sprawa czy warto sie w to bawic.

Fantom

----------


## GrzegorzPN

Myślę, myślę panowie nad reku.

Wiecie może jaka jest powierzchnia wymiany Bartosza dla 500m3? (Vena 4 chyba)

----------


## GrzegorzPN

> Napisał GrzegorzPN
> 
> Kolejne proste pytanie:
> Skąd powietrze zaciągane z zewnątrz (zakładamy, że jest suche i bardzo zimne) weźmie wilgoć, jeśli będzie podgrzewane nagrzewnicą z GWC?
> 
> 
> Oczywiście nie weźmie. Dlatego GWC żwirowe jest lepsze


1. GWC glikolowe nie spowoduje wzrostu wilgoci w nawiewanym powietrzu. Tym samym to powietrze nie przeniesie większej ilości energii cieplnej. Ponieważ wyrzucamy z reku cieplejsze powietrze (i wilgoniejsze) niż nawiewamy z GWC glikolowego, a jednocześnie sprawność układu niewiele wzrasta, stosowanie GWC i nagrzewanie powietrza wchodzącego do domu ... nie ma sensu?
2. Żwirowiec zwiększa wilgotność powietrza, podgrzewa do temp. (np. +7C), ale powietrze takie przenosi więcej energii. Z reku wyrzucimy powietrze o wyższej temperaturze, ale o zbliżonej wilgotności. Wniosek: mniej wydaliśmy na grzanie domu, powietrze nawiewane i wyciągane miały zbliżoną wilgoność (bynajmniej nie było takiej różnicy jak w pkt. 1).

Tak czy siak, gdy zastosujemy GWC, w wyrzucanym powietrzu będzie sporo energii cieplnej, z którą można coś zrobić

----------


## adam_mk

"Tak czy siak, gdy zastosujemy GWC, w wyrzucanym powietrzu będzie sporo energii cieplnej, z którą można coś zrobić"

*Zdanie pozornie słuszne!*
Bo?
Bo co można zrobić z jakimiś 120m3 powietrza na godzinę?
To w warunkach zimy względnie normalnej. Bo w mrozy to i tyle nie będzie!
Licząc z tych 120m3 na godzinę to na minutę wychodzi 2m3 a na sekundę 0,03m3.
Rozmawiamy tu o co sekundowym przepływie MASY (1,2kg/1m3) rzędu 4dkg !!!!!
ILE kilowatów z tego chcesz wydusić?
NO, TO ZWIĘKSZYĆ PRZEPŁYW - I TO ZNACZNIE!
Fajnie! Urządzenia pozwolą... Tylko PO CO?
Żeby sobie zniszczyć chałupę?
Żeby w imię tego odzysku złódkować z przesuszenie wszelkie dechy?
(meble, parkiet, drzwi i diabli wiedzą co jeszcze..)

Technicznie - MOŻNA sobie taki odzysk wyobrazić, a nawet zrealizować.
Ekonomicznie - w domu jednorodzinnym nie jest to uzasadnione.
W Hipermarkecie czy wieżowcu biurowym - tak!
Tu wyszłoby urządzenie mieszczące się w pudełku po butach.
Adam M.

(Są takie rzeczy, z którymi trzeba się pogodzić...)

----------


## GrzegorzPN

Acha, racja.
Przejrzałem karty techniczne pomp ciepła (powietrze - woda). Przepływ powietrza 2000-3000 m3/h.
Wody się z tego nie podgrzeje...

----------


## GrzegorzPN

znalazłem małe pompy ciepła na cwu. Zaciągają powietrze wyrzucane z wentylacji. Pracują na min. +6 v +8C. Pobierają 500W - oddają ca. 1500W.
Zbiorniki na wodę 280-300l. Cena niewygórowana, zwłaszcza, że można sobie podarować solary lub/i kominek z płaszczem wodnym (znad kominka może być zaciagane ciepłe powietrze do reku).
Jeżeli to ustrojstwo pogrzeje zimą wode do 30C i bedzie taką utrzymywało, a drugim podgrzewaczem (przepływowym lub niewielkim pojemnościowym) dogrzeje sobie wodę, to będzie to jakieś rozwiazanie.
Jest niedziela - w tygodniu popytam do dokładne dane, w tym o min. przepływ powietrza...
Macie jakieś doświadczenia w tym temacie?

----------


## Mice

> znalazłem małe pompy ciepła na cwu. Zaciągają powietrze wyrzucane z wentylacji. Pracują na min. +6 v +8C. Pobierają 500W - oddają ca. 1500W.
> Zbiorniki na wodę 280-300l. Cena niewygórowana, zwłaszcza, że można sobie podarować solary lub/i kominek z płaszczem wodnym (znad kominka może być zaciagane ciepłe powietrze do reku).
> Jeżeli to ustrojstwo pogrzeje zimą wode do 30C i bedzie taką utrzymywało, a drugim podgrzewaczem (przepływowym lub niewielkim pojemnościowym) dogrzeje sobie wodę, to będzie to jakieś rozwiazanie.
> Jest niedziela - w tygodniu popytam do dokładne dane, w tym o min. przepływ powietrza...
> Macie jakieś doświadczenia w tym temacie?


Chyba kolejną rzecz próbujesz przekombinować, zastanowiłeś się ile idzie na cwu, że chcesz tego zaoszczedzić kupując pompę ciepła ?
U mnie dziennie (3 os, zasobnik 200l) na cwu + gotowanie idzie ok 1m3 gazu gz50 (co daje ok 1,6 zł brutto) - jest o co walczyć ? pomijam zrobienie solarów lub pc samemu za grosze bo wówczas warto  :Wink2:

----------


## GrzegorzPN

> Napisał GrzegorzPN
> 
> znalazłem małe pompy ciepła na cwu. Zaciągają powietrze wyrzucane z wentylacji. Pracują na min. +6 v +8C. Pobierają 500W - oddają ca. 1500W.
> Zbiorniki na wodę 280-300l. Cena niewygórowana, zwłaszcza, że można sobie podarować solary lub/i kominek z płaszczem wodnym (znad kominka może być zaciagane ciepłe powietrze do reku).
> Jeżeli to ustrojstwo pogrzeje zimą wode do 30C i bedzie taką utrzymywało, a drugim podgrzewaczem (przepływowym lub niewielkim pojemnościowym) dogrzeje sobie wodę, to będzie to jakieś rozwiazanie.
> Jest niedziela - w tygodniu popytam do dokładne dane, w tym o min. przepływ powietrza...
> Macie jakieś doświadczenia w tym temacie?
> 
> 
> ...


nie mam blisko gazu, nawet podciągniecie wodociągu wyjdzie drożej niż głeboka studnia - nie porównuje jakości wody, bo nie ma czego.

----------


## Mice

> Napisał Mice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał GrzegorzPN
> 
> ...


O rety   :smile:   nie chodzi o konkretny opał tylko podejście, przy zasilaniu prądem w II taryfie wyjdzie podobnie, to tak jak z solarami, jeśli kupne to bez sensu.
Poczytaj posty j-j ile płaci za wszystko używając tylko prądu skoro idziesz w kierunku pasywaniaka - wg mnie nie ma sensu kombinować przy takich opłatach, co innego jeśli byś budował wszystko sam (solary lub pc) ale wówczas nie ma znaczenia co zbudujesz bo będzie tanio   :Wink2:

----------


## JurekM

Czy poprawnie myślę, że aby zrobić GWC do wentylacji to najłatwiej będzie kopiąc rów od studni głębinowej do domu (ok. 30m) wykopać szerszy taki na 1,5 m i położyć 60 metrów rury 25cm (oczywiście dodatkowa czerpnia na ścianie lub przed samym domem w ziemi?
Czy powinienem na coś jeszcze zwrócić uwagę?

----------


## szczukot

Zakladajac, ze powiedzmy od czerpni powietrza do reku jest 5m rury, to nagrzewnice montowac przy czerpni czy przy reku (nieogrzewany strych) ?

Fantom

----------


## Mice

> Czy poprawnie myślę, że aby zrobić GWC do wentylacji to najłatwiej będzie kopiąc rów od studni głębinowej do domu (ok. 30m) wykopać szerszy taki na 1,5 m i położyć 60 metrów rury 25cm (oczywiście dodatkowa czerpnia na ścianie lub przed samym domem w ziemi?
> Czy powinienem na coś jeszcze zwrócić uwagę?


Możesz jakkolwiek, jeśli 2 rury równolegle to w pewnej odległości od siebie.
Spadek w jednym kierunku i tam osadnik na wodę.

----------


## Jani_63

> Czy poprawnie myślę, że aby zrobić GWC do wentylacji to najłatwiej będzie kopiąc rów od studni głębinowej do domu (ok. 30m) wykopać szerszy taki na 1,5 m i położyć 60 metrów rury 25cm (oczywiście dodatkowa czerpnia na ścianie lub przed samym domem w ziemi?
> Czy powinienem na coś jeszcze zwrócić uwagę?


Oprócz tego co już napisał _Mice_, na możliwość znacznego ochładzania wody w przyłączu przy długotrwałej pracy, np. pod koniec sezonu.
Taki układ przestrzenny powinien Cię zabezpieczyć przed ewentualnymi przykrymi niespodziankami.  :Wink2:  
-----------o
-----------|
--------0,8-1 m 
-----------| 
o ------1,5------- o 

 :Wink2:

----------


## GrzegorzPN

Mice, prawda jest taka, że trzeba przeanalizować wszystko razem - w komplecie.
W przeciwnym razie zawsze pewne rozwiązania będą miały wady.

Wracając do pompy cwu -  znalazłem pompe Vies... cwu, która potrzebuje max 250m3/h powietrza. Więc jeśli to działa względnie dobrze dla mniejszych przepływów, można sobie podarować solary, o których myślałem i płaszcz wodny, który podraża system.

Rozwiązanie: 
-  GWC żwirowe, którego wykonanie załatwi mi sprawe wymiany gruntu pod płytą, 
- dobre reku (pewnie Bartosz), 
- wyciąg ciepłego powietrza w okolicy kominka (do odzyskiwania ciepła w reku); zwykły wkład kominkowy.
- małe grzałki na każdym kanale wylotowym, prosta regulacja z każdego pokoju,
- elektryczne maty grzewcze w łazienkach
- pompa cwu, która wykorzysta ciepło wyrzucane z reku (zbiornik 280l)
- przepływowy podgrzewacz wody (za pompą).

Trzeba policzyć, oszacować koszty inwestycji i eksploatacji. Jak nie wyjdzie, no to szukać innego rozwiazania. Jednak cała ta dyskusja pokazała, że GWC nie jest równe innemu GWC. Pewne praktykowane rozwiązanie nie dają wymiernych efektów i... jest pole do popisu dla naszych konstruktorów  :wink:

----------


## Mice

> Mice, prawda jest taka, że trzeba przeanalizować wszystko razem - w komplecie.
> W przeciwnym razie zawsze pewne rozwiązania będą miały wady.
> 
> Wracając do pompy cwu -  znalazłem pompe Vies... cwu, która potrzebuje max 250m3/h powietrza. Więc jeśli to działa względnie dobrze dla mniejszych przepływów, można sobie podarować solary, o których myślałem i płaszcz wodny, który podraża system.
> 
> Rozwiązanie: 
> -  GWC żwirowe, którego wykonanie załatwi mi sprawe wymiany gruntu pod płytą, 
> - dobre reku (pewnie Bartosz), 
> - wyciąg ciepłego powietrza w okolicy kominka (do odzyskiwania ciepła w reku); zwykły wkład kominkowy.
> ...


jak dla mnie małe grzałki w wentylacji + pc z ciepła wyrzucanego z reku do mnie nie trafiają, raz, że układ przekombinowany,a dwa, że nie przemawia do mnie sprawność takich zastosowań, grzałki nie dogrzeją powietrza z wentylacji a pc nie ma uzasadnienia ekonomicznego - oczywiście to moje zdanie z perspektywy użytkowania mojego domu i praktycznego zastosowania u mnie lub gdzie indziej różnych rozwiązań
Oczywiście popieram wynalazczość własną i szukanie najlepszych sposobów osiągnięcia celu, wskazuję jednak zawsze na próby porównania z realnymi wynikami




> Jednak cała ta dyskusja pokazała, że GWC nie jest równe innemu GWC. Pewne praktykowane rozwiązanie nie dają wymiernych efektów i... jest pole do popisu dla naszych konstruktorów


ale to było dla niektórych oczywiste od początku   :Wink2:

----------


## Jani_63

> Trzeba policzyć, oszacować koszty inwestycji i eksploatacji.


Żeby się opłacało ma być względnie tanio.
Pierwszą cześć optymalizacji kosztów masz już załatwioną, tak o 50% w stosunku do oferty którą znalazłeś  :big grin:   :Wink2:  
http://www.allegro.pl/item929020675_...5_190rdn3.html

----------


## GrzegorzPN

rzeczywiście taniej.

Gdzie znaleźć dobry program do obliczania zapotrzebowania na ciepło?

----------


## Jani_63

Jedynym słusznym którym posługują się wszyscy jest OZC
 do ściągnięcia tutaj

----------


## Mice

Heh, fakt - taniocha  :Lol:  

Poszukaj pod hasłem OZC.

----------


## GrzegorzPN

Ta, już mam zainstalowane demo.

Mice, ile wydałeś na caly system grzewczy (podłączenie, piece, grzejniki, itp.)?

----------


## Mice

> Ta, już mam zainstalowane demo.
> 
> Mice, ile wydałeś na caly system grzewczy (podłączenie, piece, grzejniki, itp.)?


Ech zaczyna się  :Roll:  Bedzie udowadnianie, że zapłaciłem za gazowe wodne więcej niż za pc ?

Za robote i projekty nic, piec chyba 3,5tyś pln, sterowanie, grzejniki, rury nie pamiętam sporo ale ... no właśnie ale, mam to przemyślane i zaprojektowane dokładnie tak jak chciałem bo robiłem wszystko sam i założeniem nie było najtaniej tylko ogrzewanie wodne + tanie źródło ciepła z możliwością jego wymiany na cokolwiek co zagrzeje wodę. Nigdzie nie twierdzę, że mam najtaniej. Miał być piec Kospela ale żona chciała kuchenkę gazową więc jest piec gazowy. mam podejścia do pc, solarów, kabel i rury do wszystkiego czy to w ogrodzie czy na dachu  :Wink2: 

Wyjaśniam : nie neguję pc jako pc, tak samo jak solarów, reku, gwc, baterii foto itp. Neguję błędne (oczywiście wg mnie czyli subiektywne) założenia i oczywiście mogę się mylić.

----------


## GrzegorzPN

chodzi o to, że:
1. nie jestem specjalistą z budowania i instalacji,
2. rozwazam wszystkie rozwiazania (nawet piec gazowy :smile: , ale w komplecie.
3. musze znac rozwiazanie przed budowa, bo przeróbki, zbędne kucie też traktuję jako koszt. Poza tym wk.. by mnie to, że czegoś oczywistego nie przewidziałem.

Pisałeś, że nie przemawia do Ciebie ogrzewanie grzałkami. Powiem Ci jakie jest moje rozumowanie i pomyśl, czy to realne.
Z reku wychodzi 16-18C. Nie izoluje kanałów wentylacyjnych, bo gdy będą zatopione w stropie między parterem i piętrem oraz pod posadzką na parterze (w akumulacyjnej strefie konstrukcji budynku) nie wychłodzą się, a raczej podgrzeją. Ustalmy, że temp. powietrza się nie zmieni. 

Przykład:
Sciany u=0,15, okna u=0,8, pokój 15m2. Ile potrzebujesz, żeby ogrzać takie pomieszczenie? Ile mocy potrzeba, żeby dogrzać powietrze z reku o 4-5C? Są dostępne grzałki ceramiczne (tanie), które możesz umieścić w kanale tuż przed wylotem (kanał - końcówka z materiału mineralnego) i sterować nimi z każdego pokoju z osobna lub zafundować sobie sterownik centralny.

Teraz przemyśl mój tok rozumowania. Zimą palę w kominku, bo lubię, bo jest miło a czasem jak przyciśnie mróz, bo trzeba. Nadmiar ciepła zgarnia reku, które wyrzuca np. +12C - do PC. Ciepło z kominka rozchodzi sie dzięki reku do pozostałych pomieszczen... i już nie używasz grzałek. Używasz jak zgaśnie w kominku, kiedy śpisz i jest II taryfa. Nie trzeba też, jak czasem się słyszy, robić kotłowni z salonu, bo po to się robi dobrze zaizolowany budynek, o prostym układzie pomieszczeń i bez mostków, żeby nie palić jak w lokomotywie.
Nie palisz w kominku - grzeją grzałki. Będzie drożej.

Wyszło w rozmowie, co sam zresztą podniosłem, że ogrzewanie powietrza wlotowego przez GWC nie zwiększy znacząco odzysku ciepła, a powietrze wyrzucane z reku na zewnątrz będzie wyższe niż zaciągane. Tu JEST WŁAŚNIE BRAK LOGIKI w stosowaniu GWC (rurowy, glikolowy - zaproponowałem, że ciepło z takich GWC powinno być podawane w innym miejscu do reku). Ale ok, ustaliliśmy, że GWC żwirowe realnie przenosi więcej energii cieplnej, bo przenosi powietrze wilgotne, co nie zmienia faktu, że sporo ciepła spiernicza.
Stąd pomysł na PC do podgrzania wody. Gdzieś wodę trzeba grzać. ZDaję sobie sprawę, że to nie wystarczy zimą, wiec trzeba za PC postawić przepływowy ogrzewacz.
Ostatnie dwa elementy i reku są najdroższe, ale policz czego nie musiałbym zainstalowywać. Pokrótce wyliczę:
1. Solary, bo PC latem jest wydajna,
2. Płaszcz wodny do kominka, bo reku odzyska ciepło, a jak nie to zostanie w pomieszczeniach i grzałki będą mniej pracować (też dobrze),
3. Instalacja co., grzejniki, rurki, itd.
4. Podłączenie gazu -nie wiem ile, ale u mnie będzie dużo, jeśli wogóle możliwe.

Dodatkowo, gdy zastosuję GWC żwirowe pod budynkiem załatwie od razu sprawę wymiany gruntu pod płytę. Z dodatkowego, małego, GWC glikolowego ułożonej wokól budynku mogę podgrzewać podłogę w ogrodzie a latem chłodzić (jedna mała pompka, obwód zamknięty).

To jest właśnie komplet. Trzeba to przeliczyć dokładnie, bo na razie jest na "oko".

Dla gazu zrobie podobne rozeznanie. Wyjdzie lepiej. Zastosuję.

----------


## Jani_63

> Z reku wychodzi 16-18C. Nie izoluje kanałów wentylacyjnych, bo gdy będą zatopione w stropie między parterem i piętrem oraz pod posadzką na parterze (w akumulacyjnej strefie konstrukcji budynku) nie wychłodzą się, a raczej podgrzeją. Ustalmy, że temp. powietrza się nie zmieni. 
> 
> Przykład: 
> Sciany u=0,15, okna u=0,8, pokój 15m2. Ile potrzebujesz, żeby ogrzać takie pomieszczenie? Ile mocy potrzeba, żeby dogrzać powietrze z reku o 4-5C? Są dostępne grzałki ceramiczne (tanie), które możesz umieścić w kanale tuż przed wylotem (kanał - końcówka z materiału mineralnego) i sterować nimi z każdego pokoju z osobna lub zafundować sobie sterownik centralny…
> 
> ... ale policz czego nie musiałbym zainstalowywać. Pokrótce wyliczę:
> 1. Solary, bo PC latem jest wydajna,
> 2. Płaszcz wodny do kominka, bo reku odzyska ciepło, a jak nie to zostanie w pomieszczeniach i grzałki będą mniej pracować (też dobrze),
> 3. Instalacja co., grzejniki, rurki, itd.
> 4. Podłączenie gazu -nie wiem ile, ale u mnie będzie dużo, jeśli wogóle możliwe.


Zainstalowałeś OZC. I jakie Ci wyszło zapotrzebowanie na ciepło?
Uważam że dalej kombinujesz jak koń pod górę.
Chcesz ogrzewać dom dogrzewając powietrze wentylacyjne o 5 st rezygnując całkowicie CO?
Jesteś pewny że o tyle akurat wystarczy? 
Bardzo wątpię
To Se Ne uda pane Hawranek.  :big grin: 

Poczytaj o ogrzewaniu powietrznym nadmuchowym.
Będziesz wiedział jakie temperatury i jaki przepływ medium, w tym przypadku powietrza jest potrzebny dla zapewnienia zapotrzebowania na ciepło.

Wentylując Twój przykładowy pokój o powierzchni 15m2 z krotnością 0.3V/h
dostarczasz około 11,5m3 powietrza.
Tą ilością chcesz ogrzać pomieszczenie.
Policz sobie jaką temperaturę będzie musiało mieć powietrze nadmuchiwane żeby pokryć straty energii cieplnej, i jaką moc będzie musiała mieć grzałka żeby była wstanie tą strugę podgrzać.

A jeszcze jedno.
Jeśli kanały puścisz w stropie nie izolowane (jest taka szkoła  :smile: ) to rzeczywiście zimą ma to mały wpływ.
Ale latem będziesz chłodził stropy a nie bezpośrednio pomieszczenia chłodnym powietrzem.
Przy założeniu oczywiście że GWC będziesz miał podpięte od właściwej strony.
 :Lol:

----------


## ravbc

Ja widzę 3 spore moim zdaniem braki w pomyśle Grzegorza:
1) kominek w domu energooszczędnym, to spore wachania temperatury (czyli według mnie brak komfortu) - jak palisz za gorąco, a jak nie palisz, to nieszcelnościami kominka robisz sobie niepotrzebne przeciągi (a o całkowicie szczelnym kominku możesz raczej od razu zapomnieć). No ale są tacy, co dom budują dla kominka...  :wink: 
2) zapotrzebowanie PC do grzania CWU na powietrze wentylacyjne jest znacznie większe niż typowe zimowe potrzeby wentylacyjne małych domów (tj takich poniżej 500m2 powierzchni), ale oczywiście jeśli taka PC ma brać powietrze wprost z zewnątrz, to już lepiej niech bierze mieszankę tego z wyrzutni i zewnętrznego. Inna rzecz, że sam pomysł PC powietrznej do CWU może nie być najgorszy, no i spokojnie może to działać bez dodatkowego przepływowca (choć być może w mrozy potrzebować będzie wsparcia zwykłej grzałki w zasabniku)
3) grzałki w wentylacji nie dość, że mało wydajne, to na dodatek żadnych sensownych oszczędności nie dają (ani instalacyjnych, ani eksploatacyjnych) względem kabli grzejnych w posadzkach.

----------


## GrzegorzPN

Kable też mogą być - zamiast grzałek, choć bezwładność większa. Na pewno w łazienkach.
Z kominka trudno zrezygnować.
PC - ta Viesmanna pracuje na max 250m3/h. Większośc innych pracuje na 500m3/h. Faktycznie można dogrzać grzałką w zbiorniku, ale zbiornik ma 280l. Grzać całość, kiedy chce wziąć prysznic... dlatego pomysł na przepływowy ogrzewacz.

Dziwicie sie bardzo temu, żeby dogrzewać powietrze wentylacyjne. Przecież to rozwiazywanie jest opisywane dla domów pasywnych. Poprawka - piszą o dogrzewaniu jedną mocną grzałką za reku!!! Tylko jak tym precyzyjnie sterować?

Moc grzałek - wydaje mi się, że bez wzgledu na to, jakie jest źródło ciepła (grzałka, grzejnik, kable, podłogówka) to moc trzeba będzie dostarczyć taką samą, żeby przy danej wymianie powietrza utrzymać temperaturę.

----------


## ravbc

No to po kolei:
PC - 300 m3/h to przy wymianie 1/3 kubatury na godzinę daje całą kubaturę budynku na poziomie 900 m3. Czyli przesadziłem, nie 500 m2, tylko 350 m2 powierzchni użytkowej domu  :wink: 
Grzałka w zbiorniku pozwala grzać w taniej taryfie, ogrzewacz przepływowy nie. Na dodatek grzałka może mieć 2KW, a przepływówka bliżej 20KW, czyli zupełnie inne musi być też przyłącze (to też koszt).
Grzanie wentylacją - aby dostarczyć potrzebną energię nie wystarczy dogrzać powietrza do "normalnej" temperatury, bo straty ciepła nie występują jedynie przez wentylację. Na dodatek powietrze może przenieść dość niewielką ilość energii cieplnej, więc trzeba by je grzać bardzo wysoko.

----------


## Mice

Dokładnie tak jak pisali poprzednicy, dogrzewanie powietrza wentylowanego nie ma imho sensu, nie ta wydajność centrali i nie ta wydajność grzałek, żeby to miało sens ekonomiczny.

Bufor skoro miałyby być 2 taryfy to jak najbardziej grzałki zamiast przepływowego, zwłaszcza jak jest możliwość, że odkręcisz jednocześnie więcej niż jeden punkt poboru. (Moc, przyłącze ect).

Pamietaj też, że zakładając dogrzanie powietrzem pomieszczeń automatycznie wysuszysz to pomieszczenia, czyli co - dodatkowe nawilżanie ? Kółko się zamyka, zwiększasz wentylację jest susza, zmniejszasz jest zimno.
No i kolejna sprawa, dogrzanie wentylacją to jak już wspomniano inne ilości m3/h - a więc wydajniejsze i bardziej prądożerne wentylatory.

Resztę już koledzy dopisali.

Jeśli z medium wybierasz prąd to zrób wszystko zgodnie ze sztuką na II taryfę (co i cwu) zwłaszcza jak by tam miała być jeszcze pc z wentylacji.

----------


## GrzegorzPN

Czy kable grzewcze moga być pod tynkiem na ścianach z BK?

----------


## Mice

Akumulacyjne to nie będzie zwłaszcza przy cieplejszych odmianach BK i przy cienkiej warstwie tynku może ciutkę pękać ale doświadczenia nie mam w tej kwestii więc to tylko moja opinia.
Może jakby zrobić niszę np. 6cm grubości w tym BK i wypełnić betonem a w niej kable ?

----------


## GrzegorzPN

do dyspozycji są też ściany wewnętrzne z silikatów, ale tam mi pasuje postawić szafy i inne graty.

Całą koncepcje diabli wzieli   :Roll:

----------


## Mice

> do dyspozycji są też ściany wewnętrzne z silikatów, ale tam mi pasuje postawić szafy i inne graty.
> 
> Całą koncepcje diabli wzieli


e tam, nikt nie mówił, że będzie proste   :Lol:  
nie wiem czy czasem RAPczyn nie robi ściennego ogrzewania, możesz podpytać.
Natomiast w kwestii użytkowania wolę cieplejszą podłogę niż ściany   :Wink2:

----------


## GrzegorzPN

Chciałbym wyeksploatować temat grzałek.
Podaje linki to tego co znalazłem.

http://www.selfa.pl/index.php/pl/g/1...iczne_do_dysz/

http://www.selfa.pl/index.php/pl/g/1...ki_ceramiczne/

Tak sobie myślę. Jeżeli powietrze przejdzie przez GWC żwirowe, nabierze wilgoci (bo jak pisano tutaj, przy innych GWC powietrze nie nabierze wilgoci), zostanie wdmuchnięte do kanałów i na wylocie zostanie podgrzane - to gdzie ta wilgoć ucieknie? Wydaje mi sie, że do pokoju  :big tongue:

----------


## GrzegorzPN

Zaobserwowałem jedną rzecz. Kiedy były mrozy, w mieszkaniu (szeregówka) było 21C i było git. Piec chodził na 1,5 (w skali 1-9).
Teraz jest +2C, jest wilgotno, wewnątrz 21,5-22C, piec chodzi na 1,5-2. Komfort cieplny gorszy niż w czasach mrozu.

----------


## k62

> Tak sobie myślę. Jeżeli powietrze przejdzie przez GWC żwirowe, nabierze wilgoci


Popatrz na wykres Molliera
http://www.odbiory.pl/images/stories...cji/molier.pdf

Na zewnątrz -15*C, wilgotność wzlędna - 100%, zawartość wilgoci ok 1g/1kg powietrza

Po przejśćiu przez GWC
temp powietrza ok +6*C, wilgotność 90%, wilgoci 5g/1kg pow
*Po przejściu przez rekuperator* 
temp powietrza ok +18*C, wilgotność *38%*, wilgoci 5g/1kg pow

To założenie optymistyczne.

Czy rzeczywiście "pociągniemy" w żwirowcu 5g wilgoci na kg powietrza
(90% wilgotn, temp +6*C, 1000 hPa),

czy tylko 3,5g/kg powietrza
Po przejśćiu przez GWC
temp powietrza ok +6*C, wilgotność 60%, wilgoci 3,5g/1kg pow
*Po przejściu przez rekuperator* 
temp powietrza ok +18*C, wilgotność *27%*, wilgoci 3,5g/1kg pow

W pomieszczeniu podgrzewa się do 21*C i mamy wilgotność wzgl 22,5%.   :cry:

----------


## GrzegorzPN

piszę na gorąco i jeszcze przeanalizuje to co proponujesz.
Wyobraź sobie szczelnie zamknięty 1m3 powietrza o jakiejś zawartości cząsteczek wody.
Podgrzewając ten 1m3 powietrza, jego skład się nie zmieni przecież. Cząsteczki wody nie znikną. Nic w przyrodzie nie ginie.
Jeśli GWC żwirowe ma właściwości nawilżające to powinno dodawać cząsteczek wody do przepływającego powietrza.
Nie wiem jak przeprowadzane są te badania dot. wilgotności względem temp. Pomyślmy, gdzie cząsteczki wody "zwiewają" przy podgrzaniu...do innego miejsca, gdzie jest chłodniej, ale nie znikają. Może te cząsteczki tworzą skropliny - dlatego pytałem wcześniej w której z przestrzeni wymiennika one powstają.
W kontrolowanym strumieniu powietrza, któremu nadamy wentylatorem ruch i kierunek, cząsteki wody/para wodna raczej przybierze ten sam kierunek.

Podałeś ciekawy wskaźnik wilogtności właściwej. Chyba lepiej obrazuje ile pary wodnej jest w powietrzu.

----------


## k62

Grzegorz, czytaj uważnie. 
Podałem i ten parametr, który Ciebie interesuje.
Tu potrzebny jest Adam   :smile:  
lub ktoś, kto ma GWC żwirowe i zmierzy wilgotność powietrza po przejśćiu przez GWC.

----------


## k62

No to sprawdźmy jak będzie w przypadku GWC glikolowego (wodny 1).

Na zewnątrz -15*C, wilgotność wzlędna - 100%, zawartość wilgoci ok 1g/1kg powietrza 

Po przejśćiu przez GWC i rekuperator 
temp powietrza ok +18*C, wilgotność 8%, wilgoci 1g/1kg pow 

W pomieszczeniu podgrzewa się do 21*C i mamy wilgotność wzgl 6,5%. 


Wniosek: Jeśli warunki pozwalają, to warto zrobić żwirowca.
A może ja źle liczę?

----------


## GrzegorzPN

nie w tym rzecz, że obliczenia złe.
Wg tabelki sa pewnie dobre.
Wcześniej ustaliliśmy (którs z postów), że przy glikolowym/rurowym GWC, zaciągane powietrze nie nabierze wilgoci - no bo skąd?
Moje pytanie dotyczy samej tabeli - jak była kostruowana.
Jeśli wykonamy pomiary na zewnątrz i obserwacje naniesiemy na papier to moxe takie dane wyjdą. Będziemy przecież mierzyć powietrze w różnych porach roku i dnia, co wpłynie na wilgotność, bo to nie bedzie to samo powietrze! Nawet pomiary wewnątrz budynku nie będą dotyczyły tej samej masy powietrza.
W naszym przypadku do układu wentylacyjnego zaciągamy "X" ilośc powietrza o pewnych parametrach. To ten przykładowy, szczelnie zamknięty 1m3. Nie ma dodatkowego źródła wilgoci, ani ujścia do obszarów z suchym powietrzem. Zatem po podgrzaniu, skład tego powietrza (1m3) nie zmieni się. Wilgoć, która tam była pozostanie a ponieważ jest to strumien, wleci do pomieszczeń.
Może być lepiej niż pokazuje tabelka.

----------


## ravbc

Kombinujesz jak koń pod górkę.  :wink: 
Ta tabelka pokazuje jaka jest wilgotność względna powietrza o zadanej temperaturze, jeśli zawiera określoną ilość wilgoci (czyli wody). Jeżeli zaciągniesz zimne powietrze z zewnątrz i je podgrzejesz, to jego wilgotność względna spadnie (ta procentowa), ale wilgotność bezwzględna nie ulegnie zmianie (nadal będzie w nim tyle samo wilgoci, czyli tyle samo gramów wody). Rzecz w tym, że dla komfortu człowieka nie istotna jest właściwie (do pewnych granic) wilgotność bezwzględna (czyli ilość wody zawarta w powietrzu), a raczej wilgotność względna, czyli zdolność powietrza do przejmowania wilgoci z otoczenia, bez zmiany temperatury.

----------


## GrzegorzPN

Kombinuje.
Czyli przy podgrzaniu zmniejszy się zdolność powietrza do przyjmowania dodatkowej wilgoci (wody) z otoczenia. Ilość wody będzie ta sama.
Wyrażenie "przesuszenie powietrza" to uproszczenie, które laik albo pominie, albo zacznie kombinować  :smile:

----------


## ravbc

Odwrotnie, po podgrzaniu zdolność powietrza do przejmowania wilgoci z otoczenia wzrośnie. Skoro mniejsza będzie wilgotność względna, to powietrze będzie bardziej suche (oczywiście tylko względnie, bo wagowo nadal będzie zawierać tą samą ilośc wody), więc wielkim uproszczeniem to nie jest.

----------


## Peter.Gd

Witam

Watek strasznie ewoluował przez te 30 stron, wiec moze sie ywdawac, ze moje pytanie tu nie pasuje ale tytul watka w sam raz. 
Mam domek 130m2. Ze wzgledu na warunki terenowe planuje GWC zwirowe pojemnosc 13-15m3 (wystarczy dla pracy ciaglej?), frakcji 30-70, wys 0,6m.
Pole przekroju wychodzi jakies 25m2. Pytanie jak rozlozyc te 25m2. A bardziej precyzyjnie: jaki bylaby idealny wymiar tej wezszej częsci, miedzy 'bokiem' wlotowym i wylotowym?
Wydaje mi sie, ze ta odległość jest kluczowa dla oporow wymiennika. czy 3m bedzie ok? wtedy powstalaby przestrzen do wypelnienia 3x8x0,6 dla poszukiwanej pojemnosci. Bede wdzieczny za pomoc szczególnie od osób, które juz wykonały zwirowiec.

----------


## Mice

> Witam
> 
> Watek strasznie ewoluował przez te 30 stron, wiec moze sie ywdawac, ze moje pytanie tu nie pasuje ale tytul watka w sam raz. 
> Mam domek 130m2. Ze wzgledu na warunki terenowe planuje GWC zwirowe pojemnosc 13-15m3 (wystarczy dla pracy ciaglej?), frakcji 30-70, wys 0,6m.
> Pole przekroju wychodzi jakies 25m2. Pytanie jak rozlozyc te 25m2. A bardziej precyzyjnie: jaki bylaby idealny wymiar tej wezszej częsci, miedzy 'bokiem' wlotowym i wylotowym?
> Wydaje mi sie, ze ta odległość jest kluczowa dla oporow wymiennika. czy 3m bedzie ok? wtedy powstalaby przestrzen do wypelnienia 3x8x0,6 dla poszukiwanej pojemnosci. Bede wdzieczny za pomoc szczególnie od osób, które juz wykonały zwirowiec.


Te 3 m to zbyt mało podzieliłbym raczej 5x5x0,6 lub ostatecznie 4x6x0,6.
Kwestia tego, że powietrze nie płynie po przekątnej tylko przez całe złoże. Kwestia jak najmniejszych oporów ale jednocześnie im dłużej powietrze będzie znajdowało się w złożu tym lepiej się ogrzeje/wychłodzi.

----------


## Peter.Gd

No to czegos sie juz dowiedzialem, dzieki.  :smile: 
Reku ma byc ok 400m3 i nie chcialbym zeby przeciazac wentylatory. Ale jak ma byc 5 to bedzie 5. tylko jak tak na to patrze to cos mi sie wydaje, ze w takim wypadku dla mojego domku te 25m2 moze byc jednak za malo zeby zapewnic prace min 16 godz. (przy normalnych warunkach uzytkowania) Myle sie?

----------


## Mice

> No to czegos sie juz dowiedzialem, dzieki. 
> Reku ma byc ok 400m3 i nie chcialbym zeby przeciazac wentylatory. Ale jak ma byc 5 to bedzie 5. tylko jak tak na to patrze to cos mi sie wydaje, ze w takim wypadku dla mojego domku te 25m2 moze byc jednak za malo zeby zapewnic prace min 16 godz. (przy normalnych warunkach uzytkowania) Myle sie?


Z tego co pamiętam to dobierało się 1m3 złoża na każde 10m3 wentylowanego domu. Przynajmniej ja tak zrobiłem i innym też radzę jak się nie chcą martwić wydajnością złoża.

----------


## Peter.Gd

> Z tego co pamiętam to dobierało się 1m3 złoża na każde 10m3 wentylowanego domu. Przynajmniej ja tak zrobiłem i innym też radzę jak się nie chcą martwić wydajnością złoża.


  :ohmy:   to mnie zabiło. trcoche musialem znowu poszperac i chyba cos zle licze. Mi wychodzi w moim domu kubatura pomieszczen wentylacyjnych 350m3. Musialbym miec 35m3 złoża, to jest 58m2 przy wysokosci 0,6m.

Sprawdzilem twoj zwirowiec 20m3 wychodziloby 200m3. A moj domek nie wydaje mi sie dwa razy wiekszy od twojego, powiedzialbym ze rozmiar law podobny. Jeszcze sprawdzam GWC Pędzelito.

Chyba ze ta kubature dziele na nawiew i wywiew i dopiero wtedy rozpatruje wentylacje nawiewna. Czy tak?

----------


## Mice

> Napisał Mice
> 
> Z tego co pamiętam to dobierało się 1m3 złoża na każde 10m3 wentylowanego domu. Przynajmniej ja tak zrobiłem i innym też radzę jak się nie chcą martwić wydajnością złoża.
> 
> 
>    to mnie zabiło. trcoche musialem znowu poszperac i chyba cos zle licze. Mi wychodzi w moim domu kubatura pomieszczen wentylacyjnych 350m3. Musialbym miec 35m3 złoża, to jest 58m2 przy wysokosci 0,6m.
> 
> Sprawdzilem twoj zwirowiec 20m3 wychodziloby 200m3. A moj domek nie wydaje mi sie dwa razy wiekszy od twojego, powiedzialbym ze rozmiar law podobny. Jeszcze sprawdzam GWC Pędzelito.
> 
> Chyba ze ta kubature dziele na nawiew i wywiew i dopiero wtedy rozpatruje wentylacje nawiewna. Czy tak?


W obliczeniach brałem pod uwagę kubaturę budynku w całości, nie obliczeniową z norm. Kubatury wentylowanej mam 320m3 jednak nie miałem możliwości zrobienia pełnego złoża, więc mam jak mam   :sad:

----------


## Peter.Gd

Ale masz i teraz wiesz jak masz. Tzn ile godzin na dobe pracuje zima? Jak daje sobie radę latem? Duzo mozna pytac  :smile: 
Wiadomo, ze kazdy tez mysli o kosztach. Tak 30m3... przyjmuje ze gdzies 40 ton min. Juz sporo, ale do przełknięcia jesli zapewni komfort latem bo o zime to sie nie martwie. Jeszcze koparka a to gdzies na 1,7 min trzeba by kopac.

No i teraz przekrój 43 m2 przy 0,7h. tak 6x7m ale juz mam stracha czy te moje reku 400 pociagnie przez taka mase. Niby 'dobrze zaprojektowany nie stawia oporów'. Zreszta gdzies tu byly na forum fotki z wykonania monstrum AdamaMK ale napewno nie ciagnał tego maly wentylatorek. z drugiej strony zloze tylko o metr dluzsze  :Confused:

----------


## korys

[quote="Peter.Gd"]

Wiadomo, ze kazdy tez mysli o kosztach. Tak 30m3... przyjmuje ze gdzies 40 ton min. Juz sporo, ale do przełknięcia 


korys

przyjmij raczej 1 m3 około 2.5 tony  :sad:  conajmniej...

----------


## Mice

> Ale masz i teraz wiesz jak masz. Tzn ile godzin na dobe pracuje zima? Jak daje sobie radę latem? Duzo mozna pytac 
> Wiadomo, ze kazdy tez mysli o kosztach. Tak 30m3... przyjmuje ze gdzies 40 ton min. Juz sporo, ale do przełknięcia jesli zapewni komfort latem bo o zime to sie nie martwie. Jeszcze koparka a to gdzies na 1,7 min trzeba by kopac.
> 
> No i teraz przekrój 43 m2 przy 0,7h. tak 6x7m ale juz mam stracha czy te moje reku 400 pociagnie przez taka mase. Niby 'dobrze zaprojektowany nie stawia oporów'. Zreszta gdzies tu byly na forum fotki z wykonania monstrum AdamaMK ale napewno nie ciagnał tego maly wentylatorek. z drugiej strony zloze tylko o metr dluzsze


ogólnie jest nieźle, teraz zimą przy trybie pracy zimowym może pracować 24h ale u mnie chodzi w zależności od wilgocii, są momenty, że w zasadzie nie musi i wtedy chodzi w zasadzie grawitacyjnie  :Wink2: 

30m3 to niecałe 60ton w zależności od wielkości kamienia.

Co do oporów, gwc żwirowe naprawdę ich nie stawia jeśli jest odpowiednio zrobione. Policz sobie tak : 1% z przekroju poprzecznego złoża i porównaj z przekrojem rury która wchodzi do GWC. U mnie wychodzi więcej 0,04 do 0,03. A wg mnie przerwy pomiędzy kamieniami to więcej niż 1%.

----------


## kerado28

> Mam domek 130m2. Ze wzgledu na warunki terenowe planuje GWC zwirowe pojemnosc 13-15m3 (wystarczy dla pracy ciaglej?), frakcji 30-70, wys 0,6m.
> Pole przekroju wychodzi jakies 25m2.


Według twoich obliczeń wychodzi 1m3 na 10mkw powierzchnia domu - to prawidłowo, ale nie do pracy ciągłej.
Lepiej przewymiarować żwirowca (w miarę rozsądku i pieniędzy) zrobić raz i mieć wszystko z głowy, a tak będziesz musiał ponieść dodatkowe koszty na przepustnice z siłownikiem i sterowanie do tego...
A tak troszkę przewymiarujesz i wsadzisz ręcznie przestawianą przepustnice - przełączysz sobie sam (2 razy w roku)   :Wink2:

----------


## aadamuss24

Witam. Mam szybkie pytanie: czy dla kubatury 400m3 wystarczy jeśli zostowię przepust fi 200 do rekuperacji ? (ma też być wymiennik żwirowy). pozdr adam

----------


## Piczman

Ja bym dał więcej.
U siebie mam 250 m3 i fi 200 .
Wcale nie jest za dużo a mam glikolowe gwc.

----------


## Mice

Dla samej wentylacji oblicz sobie prędkość strugi w rurze. Ja dal 320m3 mam 200mm.

Przy gwc żwirowym dodatkowo to zależy jaki przekrój złoża czyli to co pisałem powyżej. Jeśli przekrój będzie mały to nie ma sensu dawać większej.

----------


## forumuser

Witam

Przeczytałem chyba cały ten wątek dwa razy + kilka pobocznych (z serii "tymi ręcami"   :smile:  ). A jednak im więcej czytam tym mniej wiem (to chyba problem wszystkich początkujących   :oops:  )

Dlatego wielka prośba: pomóżcie mi wybrać jakie powinienem wybrać GWC. Najpierw chciałem mieć żwirowca pod garażem, ale generalnie trochę boję błędów w jego wykonaniu (ekipa nie obeznana z tematem) a poza tym jego zalania przez wodę gruntową i jeszcze "zapaszków" szczególnie po okresach przestojów (wiem, wiem - zaraz mnie wyśmiejecie   :Confused:  )

Aktualnie skłaniam się bardziej ku "wodnemu 1" ale tu z kolei boje się przesuszania powietrza w zimie - ostatnio k62 napisał że wilgotność powietrza jest baaardzo mała - 6,5% .   :ohmy:  Poza tym wodny 1 wydaje sie trudniejszy do zepsucia na etapie jego układania 

A teraz moje "warunki"
- dom ok 220 m2 pow. użytkowej (dom z poddaszem użytkowym) na bazie projektu "dom w nemezji g2" http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m47330d1a37422)
- centralę rekuperacyjną planuję w kotłowni przy garażu
- działka ze spadkiem w kierunku południowym (ok 1m na 10m)
- na działce glina i jeszcze raz glina, oto fragment z badania geotechnicznego:



> -pod przypowierzchniową około 40cm glebą stwierdzono występowanie grubej warstwy czwartorzędowych plejstoceńskich glin zwałowych; miejscami - na stropie ww. glin - odłożona została nieciągła (około 20-50cm) seria pokrywowych piasków akumulacji wodnolodowcowej  
> - w podłożu dominują trudnoprzepuszczalne gliny
> - woda gruntowa o zwierciadle pod ciśnieniem hydrostatycznym występuje we fragmentach silnie spiaszczonych, słaboprzepuszczalnych glin
> - w poziomie jej stabilizacji zaobserwowano śródglinowe sączenia wody
> - śródglinową wodę napiętą nawiercono na głębokości 2,5m ppt a jej zwierciadło stabilizowało się na 2,0m ppt
> - słabe sączenia zaobserwowano na głębokości 1,8-2,3m ppt
> - specyfika występowania wód gruntowych w środowisku lodowcowych glin nie pozwala na dokładne ustalenie ich stanów ani na podanie prognozowanych poziomów zwierciadeł


Mam więc pytania do doświadczonych forumowiczów (Adama_mk ale oczywiście też do innych): - czy te warunki nadają się na GWC Wodny 1? Czy jednak proponujecie coś innego?

----------


## Piczman

Nadają się.
Przyjmij 25 W/m2 i powinno wystarczyć.
Kop głęboka, im głębiej tym lepiej.

Co do błędów wykonawczych to chyba największym jest brak zaworu odcinającego przed naczyniem zbiorczym co utrudnia odpowietrzenie.
Ale o tym już pisałem.
Poza tym bułka z masłem   :Wink2:

----------


## korys

[quote="forumuser"]Witam


Dlatego wielka prośba: pomóżcie mi wybrać jakie powinienem wybrać GWC. Najpierw chciałem mieć żwirowca pod garażem, ale generalnie trochę boję błędów w jego wykonaniu (ekipa nie obeznana z tematem) a poza tym jego zalania przez wodę gruntową i jeszcze "zapaszków" szczególnie po okresach przestojów (wiem, wiem - zaraz mnie wyśmiejecie   :Confused:  )


korys
Ja w podobnej sytuacji zdecydowałem się na rurowy. Planuję zmieścić się w 2000 zł  Rura pcv 200 długość 40 - 50 mb ( 20 - 30 zł/mb - Orko zdaje się kupił na Allegro nawet po ok 15 zł/mb ) plus koparka  ( 3 - 4 godz.)
ZPZ tzn.:
ZROBIĆ - PODPIĄĆ DO REKU - ZAPOMNIEĆ  :Lol:  
(brak pompki - awaryjność, brak glikolu - okresowa wymiana - koszt niemały, brak nagrzewnicy, obudowy do nagrzewnicy, brak kondensatu z nagrzewnicy)

Jeżeli chodzi o wilgotność, to czy rurowy, czy wodny1 to to samo. Jeżeli podstawisz sobie parametry pracy reku dla tych warunków w programie Heatexa, czy Klingenburga to zobaczysz, że nawiewane powietrze będzie miało
25 - 30 % wilgotności (problem do opanowania   :Lol:  .

----------


## [email protected]

Witam wszystkich.
Właśnie dołączam do budujących (na razie na etapie posiadania działki i projektowania).

Z uwaga prześledziłem niniejszy wątek (choś z oczywistych powodów nie przeczytałem wszystkich postów - większość początkowych i część końcowych), ponieważ zbieram wiedzę na tematy związane z budową domu, a więc i z wentylacją. 
Mam dwa pomysły dot. GWC (nie koniecznie do wykorzystania wprost, ale poddaje je pod dyskusję):

1. W kilku miejscach pojawiają się wątpliwości w zastosowaniu wymiennika żwirowego czy wodnego2 ze względu na powietrze docierające do czerpni - zapachy, bakterie, sabotaż  itp. Mam pomysł na połączenie zalet tych rozwiązań ze świerzym powietrzem pobieranym na wysokości dachu. Można zastosować dodatkowy wymiennik powietrze-powietrze (taki jak w samym rekuperatorze). Czerpnia może być wtedy na górze, a powietrze pobierane z wymiennika żwirowego lub studni służyć będzie ogrzaniu/schłodzeniu w wymienniku. Oczywiście należy zastosować dodatkową "pompę" wentylator (podobnie jak w glikolowym), no i dochodzi sprawność samego wymiennika pow-pow. 

2. W moich warunkach gruntowo-organizacyjnych będe stosował  GWC glikolowy (wodny1). Jako wymiennik zamierzam zastosować spliter (jednostkę wewnętrzną) z klimatyzacji. Mam takowy (jest uszkodzony, ale nie rozszczelniony), nie przyglądałem mu się jeszcze dokładnie, ale wydaje się, że po niewielkiej adaptacji (zrównoleglenie) da się użyć.

pozdrawiam i czekam na opinie

----------


## aadamuss24

> Dla samej wentylacji oblicz sobie prędkość strugi w rurze. Ja dal 320m3 mam 200mm.
> 
> Przy gwc żwirowym dodatkowo to zależy jaki przekrój złoża czyli to co pisałem powyżej. Jeśli przekrój będzie mały to nie ma sensu dawać większej.


Dostosuję złoże do rury fi 250  :smile:  Czy wystarczy 6x8x0.6 ? czy lepiej większe ?

----------


## k62

> boje się przesuszania powietrza w zimie - ostatnio k62 napisał że wilgotność powietrza jest baaardzo mała - 6,5%.


Ja wcześniej dopytywałem się o wilgotność powietrza po przejściu przez GWC, ale nikt nie odpowiadał.

Spróbowałem sam to sprawdzić teoretycznie dla następujących warunków:
Na zewnątrz -15*C, wilgotność wzlędna - 100%, ciśnienie 1000 hPa, 
czyli zawartość wilgoci ok 1g/1kg powietrza.

1. GWC żwirowy
Po przejśćiu przez GWC 
temp powietrza ok +6*C, *wilgotność 60%*, wilgoci 3,5g/1kg pow 
Po przejściu przez rekuperator 
temp powietrza ok +18*C, wilgotność 27%, wilgoci 3,5g/1kg pow 
W pomieszczeniu podgrzewa się do 21*C i mamy wilgotność wzgl 22,5%.

2. GWC glikolowy
Po przejśćiu przez GWC i rekuperator 
temp powietrza ok +18*C, wilgotność 8%, wilgoci 1g/1kg pow 
W pomieszczeniu podgrzewa się do 21*C i mamy wilgotność wzgl 6,5%.

Czy w żwirowcu powietrze nasyci się do 60%? Tego nie wiem, może do 90?
Tylko Ci co już mają GWC mogą to sprawdzić  :smile:

----------


## forumuser

Dzięki za odpowiedzi, chyba jednak faktycznie zdecyduje się na Wodny_1

@Piczman i inni użytkownicy już działających GWC Wodnych:
a jak Wy zapatrujecie się na kwestię wilgotności powietrza po przejściu przez nagrzewnicę i reku?

Na ile obliczenia k62 dały poprawne (zbliżone do rzeczywistych) wyniki?

----------


## Piczman

A jak to najlepiej sprawdzić ?

----------


## forumuser

> A jak to najlepiej sprawdzić ?


Wg mnie najlepiej "organoleptycznie"   :Lol:  
Tzn. bardziej mnie interesuja twoje odczucia co do "wysuszonego" powietrza. Kiedyś, gdzieśtam pewnie mieszkałeś bez GWC i reku to może masz porównanie... 
Zapewne można też zbadać bardziej dokładnie jakąś stacją pogody z higrometrem - może ktoś z użytkowników ma coś takiego w domu? 
Choć - z drugiej strony - ja jeszcze nie czytałem żeby ktoś się skarżył albo musiał stosować jakieś nawilżacze. Więc może "problem" jest wyłącznie wydumany   :Wink2:

----------


## szczukot

> Napisał Piczman
> 
> A jak to najlepiej sprawdzić ?
> 
> 
> Wg mnie najlepiej "organoleptycznie"   
> Tzn. bardziej mnie interesuja twoje odczucia co do "wysuszonego" powietrza. Kiedyś, gdzieśtam pewnie mieszkałeś bez GWC i reku to może masz porównanie... 
> Zapewne można też zbadać bardziej dokładnie jakąś stacją pogody z higrometrem - może ktoś z użytkowników ma coś takiego w domu? 
> Choć - z drugiej strony - ja jeszcze nie czytałem żeby ktoś się skarżył albo musiał stosować jakieś nawilżacze. Więc może "problem" jest wyłącznie wydumany


Ja mysle, ze problem nie jest wydumany, ale problem moze byc tylko jak ktos postawi chate, bedzie meiszkal sam a reku da na maksa. Moze wtedy bedzie mial mega sucho. W typowych warunkach, gdzie reku chodzi na kawalek mocy (powiedzmy 30%), a w domu mieszka "normalna" rodzina, to generowana jes taka wilgoc, ze i tak moze byc za duzo. 
Przypuszczam, ze gdyby kilka osob podalo jak to u nich wyglada, to jeden bedzie mial 30 % a drugi 70 % wilgoci  :smile:  A duza wiekszowsc bedzie miala 50 +- 10

Fantom

----------


## robdk

Wilgotność regulujemy wielkością wymiany. Jeśli za sucho to ją zmniejszamy dotąd aż będzie OK. Jeśli nie ma płynnej regulacji to można wyłączać okresowo.

----------


## Mice

> Napisał Mice
> 
> Dla samej wentylacji oblicz sobie prędkość strugi w rurze. Ja dal 320m3 mam 200mm.
> 
> Przy gwc żwirowym dodatkowo to zależy jaki przekrój złoża czyli to co pisałem powyżej. Jeśli przekrój będzie mały to nie ma sensu dawać większej.
> 
> 
> Dostosuję złoże do rury fi 250  Czy wystarczy 6x8x0.6 ? czy lepiej większe ?


zależy w którą strone jest 8   :Wink2:  
jeśli zalożysz, że przestrzenie pomiędzy kamieniami to min 2-3% to wystarczy.
Nie rób zbyt małych kamieni i powinno być ok.

----------


## szczukot

> Wilgotność regulujemy wielkością wymiany. Jeśli za sucho to ją zmniejszamy dotąd aż będzie OK. Jeśli nie ma płynnej regulacji to można wyłączać okresowo.


Wg mnie nei jest to prawidlowe rozwiazanie. WM nie sluzy do regulacji wilgotnosci a do wymiany powietrza. Ze przy okazji kontrolujemy z grubsza wilgotnosc to "efek uboczny". I moze si eokazac, ze np aby tak kontrolowac ktos bedzie musial wylaczyc zupelnie WM - i co wtedy ?  :smile:  Udusi sie wlasnym smrodem  :wink: 

Fantom

----------


## ravbc

> Udusi sie wlasnym smrodem


To trza wietrzyć tylko jak się smrodzi, albo mniej fasoli i kapusty jeść.  :wink: 

Ważna jest odwrotna zależność: nadmierna wentylacja powoduje przesuszenie powietrza (oczywiście tylko w zimie).

----------


## Piczman

Ja bym chciał aby w domu była cały czas wymiana ponad 0,5 kubatury !
Wtedy czuć jest tą wentylację, jak chodzi na 30 % albo mniej w mrozy to niestety efekt świeżego powietrza jest gorszy   :Confused:  
U mnie przez te ostatnie 5 miesięcy Reku na 50 % i wilgotność w normie ale w przyszłym roku będzie jak sądzę z tym problem .
Ale to nie jest cecha WM tylko sporej wymiany powietrza wilgotnego na bardziej suche i dotyczy nawet otwierania okien   :Wink2:

----------


## Mice

> Napisał robdk
> 
> Wilgotność regulujemy wielkością wymiany. Jeśli za sucho to ją zmniejszamy dotąd aż będzie OK. Jeśli nie ma płynnej regulacji to można wyłączać okresowo.
> 
> 
> Wg mnie nei jest to prawidlowe rozwiazanie. *WM nie sluzy do regulacji wilgotnosci* a do wymiany powietrza. Ze przy okazji kontrolujemy z grubsza wilgotnosc to "efek uboczny". I moze si eokazac, ze np aby tak kontrolowac ktos bedzie musial wylaczyc zupelnie WM - i co wtedy ?  Udusi sie wlasnym smrodem 
> 
> Fantom


No ludzie smród nie ma wpływu na zdrowie (poza psychiką   :cool:   ) natomiast wilgotność i owszem. Wentylacja ma usunąć przede wszystkim wszystko co szkodzi (pochodne spalania, wilgoć itp) i zapewnić powietrze do spalania (jeśli jest potrzebne).
To, że nie będzie śmierdzieć to efekt uboczny który nie jest brany pod uwagę przy wyznaczaniu norm  :Roll:

----------


## robdk

> Napisał robdk
> 
> Wilgotność regulujemy wielkością wymiany. Jeśli za sucho to ją zmniejszamy dotąd aż będzie OK. Jeśli nie ma płynnej regulacji to można wyłączać okresowo.
> 
> 
> Wg mnie nei jest to prawidlowe rozwiazanie. WM nie sluzy do regulacji wilgotnosci a do wymiany powietrza. Ze przy okazji kontrolujemy z grubsza wilgotnosc to "efek uboczny". I moze si eokazac, ze np aby tak kontrolowac ktos bedzie musial wylaczyc zupelnie WM - i co wtedy ?  Udusi sie wlasnym smrodem 
> 
> Fantom


Jak już poprzednicy napisali wentylacja nie jest od usuwania "bąków z chałupy"  :wink: 
Wentylacja ma za zadanie utrzymać mniej więcej na stałym poziomie 
zawartość tlenu w powietrzu i usuwać produkty spalania. Drugim zadaniem jest regulacja poziomu wilgotności.
Zapewniam, że przerwa w wentylacji nie spowoduje zakłócenia tych czynności. Zwiększający się poziom wilgotności poinformuje właśnie o potrzebie wymiany powietrza.

----------


## Piczman

A czy istnieje sposób na zoptymalizowanie WM ?

Inwestor mówi : "Chcę mieć bardzo świeże powietrze i wilgotność 50 % w domu "
Bardzo świeże powietrze Ja mam u siebie przy prawie 1 wymianie na godzinę a ta sytuacja gwarantuje przesuszenie, w duże mrozy ekstremalne !!!

Pomijamy straty na wentylacji i koszt prądu do centrali .
Nawilżacz ?

----------


## Mice

Nawilżacz może być czy to jeden na całość, czy na poszczególne pomieszczenia, podobnie jak nawilżanie gwc tylko, że zaczynamy gonić w piętkę ...
Czy aby nie przesadzamy z tym komfortem ? zaraz nam wyjdzie pomieszczenie szpitalne.
Pomijam koszt nawilżania.

----------


## Piczman

Jak dobrze pamiętam to u teściowej miałem 22-25 % i bez 1,5 L ( wody  :Wink2:  ) ciężko było przeżyć noc   :Roll:  
Ale fakt, z większej świeżości można zrezygnować bez odczucia dyskomfortu!

Jestem jakiś ostatnio bardziej wrażliwy na komfort przeze mnie odczuwany  :Wink2:

----------


## aadamuss24

Mice. Mam już rury fi 250 - 6 metrów długie i będą one na krótszym boku prostokąta. Jeśli trzeba to mogę to powiększyć  :smile: ?  Na szukanie kamieni mam więcej czasu bo zrezygnowałem z wymiennika pod domem i robię obok, więc znajdę kamienie idealne  :smile:  

Pomiar wilgotności w mieszkaniu zimą: 28%, teraz ok 40 %, przy wentylacji grawitacyjnej. Do spania idealnie jak jest ok 60 %. pozdr adam

----------


## Mice

> Mice. Mam już rury fi 250 - 6 metrów długie i będą one na krótszym boku prostokąta. Jeśli trzeba to mogę to powiększyć ?  Na szukanie kamieni mam więcej czasu bo zrezygnowałem z wymiennika pod domem i robię obok, więc znajdę kamienie idealne  
> 
> Pomiar wilgotności w mieszkaniu zimą: 28%, teraz ok 40 %, przy wentylacji grawitacyjnej. Do spania idealnie jak jest ok 60 %. pozdr adam


skoro robisz poza domem to nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie podwyższenia o np. 0,1m złoża. Poza tym zrób dużo dziur w rurach (więcej małych, niż mało dużych) tak żeby stanowiły wielokrotność przekroju rury.
Oczywiście zawsze można dołożyć 1mb rury (nie wiem czy dla 250 są, dla 200 jak najbardziej). Kamienie 60-80mm, dobrze wypłukane i powinno chodzić.

----------


## Jani_63

> Witam. Mam szybkie pytanie: czy dla kubatury 400m3 wystarczy jeśli zostowię przepust fi 200 do rekuperacji ? (ma też być wymiennik żwirowy). pozdr adam


Według wszelkich prawideł żeby instalacja chodziła cicho struga powietrza nie powinna płynąć szybciej niż 5m/s.
Dla takich parametrów rura fi 200 jest wstanie przetłaczać 565m3.
Dla Twojej kubatury 400m3 wystarczy to wiec z nawiązka.
Przy maksymalnej wydajności dla kanału fi 200 uzyskasz 3,54m/s i straty <2Pa/m
(dla kanału fi 200 strata 2 Pa dla przepływu ok 450m^3/h).




> Mice. Mam już rury fi 250 - 6 metrów długie i będą one na krótszym boku prostokąta. Jeśli trzeba to mogę to powiększyć ?  Na szukanie kamieni mam więcej czasu bo zrezygnowałem z wymiennika pod domem i robię obok, więc znajdę kamienie idealne  
>  pozdr adam


Dając rury na krótszym boku wydłużasz drogę powietrza przez złoże zwiększając jednocześnie prędkość strugi i jej opory przepływu.
Przekrój złoża powinien być znacznie większy (3-5 razy) niż przekrój rury przyłączeniowej.
Według Twojego projektu wychodzi 6m x 0,6m = 3,6m2
Jeśli będziesz miał dobrze dobrana frakcję żwiru możesz spokojnie liczyć że 3% z przekroju złoża to szczeliny przez które będzie się przeciskać powietrze.
Daje to 1080cm2 co w przypadku rury fi 250 (490,6cm2) może być trochę mało niestety.   :sad:  
Samo zwiększenie wysokości złoża do 0,7m w Twoim przypadku niewiele pomoże (współczynnik: przekrój złoża/fi kanału = 2,5).

Możesz w takim przypadku zwiększyć jeszcze bardziej wysokość złoża, ale żeby było dobrze do końca trzeba by je głębiej posadowić (dodatkowe znaczne koszty związane z ilością żwiru i kopania).
Przy powierzchni Twojego złoża 6m x 8m każde 10cm wysokości to 4,8m3 x 1,8t = ... sam wiesz po ile kupujesz.

Dokupienie w sumie 4mb rury i położenie jej na dłuższym boku powinno rozwiązać problem i być najbardziej ekonomicznym rozwiązaniem.
8m x o,6m = 4,8m2 
4,8m2 to 48000cm2 x 3% = 1440cm2, a to daje już trzykrotność powierzchni złoża/ fi kanału.

----------


## Jani_63

A zapomniałem napisać.
Złoże masz już przewymiarowane i powinno ładnie działać przy takiej objętości.
Żeby jeszcze poprawić parametry Twojego GWC nie dokupowałbym już więcej żwiru, tylko przy tej samej objętości pobawił się wymiarami - proporcjami.
Dla 8 x 5 uzyskujesz grubość warstwy 72 cm.
Kładąc rurę na dłuższym boku uzyskujesz współczynnik złoże/rura 3,5.

Przy takiej konstrukcji WM powinna w ogóle nie wiedzieć że ciągnie powietrze przez żwirowca.
A o to chyba chodzi   :smile:   :Wink2:

----------


## StolarzS

[quote="robdk"]
Jak już poprzednicy napisali *wentylacja nie jest od usuwania "bąków z chałupy*"  :wink: 
*Wentylacja ma za zadanie utrzymać mniej więcej na stałym poziomie 
zawartość tlenu w powietrzu* i usuwać produkty spalania.
[quote]

Trudno oprzeć się wrażeniu, że jedno przeczy drugiemu.
Oddychanie powietrzem, w którym jest dużo jakichkolwiek zapachów (nawet jeśli wilgotność jest w normie) jest męczące i wpływa nie tyle na komfort psychiczny, ale wyraźnie pogarsza samopoczucie i powoduje zmęczenie, kłopoty z koncentracją itp.

Podpowie mi ktoś jak ma się sprawa WM w przypadku spropu teriva? Nie chcę sufitu podwieszanego - wolałbum zalać rury w posadzce parteru - na ile to możliwe?

----------


## Piczman

Można, Ja tak mogłem zrobić bo styropianu mam 28 cm w posadzce.
Nawet okrągłe kanały bym zmieścił na upartego   :Lol:  

Musiałbyś potem wyciągnąć je pod sufit ( przynajmniej wywiewne) a to już podejście od d... strony.
Ale można !

Co do usuwania zapachów z domu to najlepsze jest otwarcie 2 okien w pomieszczeniu na 5 minut, wtedy jest szansa że szybko pozbędziemy się brzydkiego zapachu.
WM na co dzień nie robi wiatru w domu, nie liczcie na cud tylko na cichy i skuteczny system pomagający utrzymać odpowiednią wilgotność !!!
Przy wymianie 0,7 do 1 kubatury na godzinę sytuacja zmienia się, wtedy zapachy są usuwane dużo sprawniej ale nie zawsze można sobie na to pozwolić ( ta wilgotność).
Użytkuje od 5 miesięcy i mój podziw dla WM nie ustaje ,,,

----------


## StolarzS

> Można, Ja tak mogłem zrobić bo styropianu mam 28 cm w posadzce.
> Nawet okrągłe kanały bym zmieścił na upartego   
> 
> Musiałbyś potem wyciągnąć je pod sufit ( przynajmniej wywiewne) a to już podejście od d... strony.


Przepraszam za czeski błąd - oczywiście chodzi mi o umieszczenie kanałów WM w posadzce poddasza. Czyli przejście przez strop i kanały nad stropem. 
Jak to wygląda w praktyce? Nie mam pojęcia jak wygląda teriva, więc nie wiem czy ciężko dać tam przepusty dla WM  :Roll:

----------


## Jani_63

Jak dobrze pomyślisz gdzie mają być przepusty to możesz przygotować przejścia przez strop jeszcze przed zalaniem stropu tak jak to zrobił jeden z szacownych forumowiczów   :big grin:

----------


## Jani_63

_Serwis24_ wysłałem Ci odpowiedź na priva  :Wink2:

----------


## StolarzS

O widzisz...! O to mi chodzi!
Ty jesteś *tym* szacownym forumowiczem?
Nie mam czasu na czytanie dzienników itp, więc często pytam kilka razy o to samo.
Na szczęście jest tutaj kilku bardzo pomocnych userów  :Wink2:  

Co się dzieje z adamem? Naprawdę taki zarobiony? Ja już *Go* widziałem na mojej budowie (Wm, GWC), a *On* że nie wie kiedy...  :sad:

----------


## Jani_63

:Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Niestety nie o mnie chodzi.   :Wink2:  
Mam nadzieję że prawa autorskie nie zostały zbytnio naruszone, i właściciel zdjęcia nie zażąda tantiemów za publikację   :Lol: 
Wszak myśl techniczna przedstawia jakąś wartość   :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## adam_mk

Witam
Jestem. Jakoś tam żyję...
Zbieram się powoli po tej paskudnej zimie, co nadal odpuścić nie chce!  :Evil:  
Już puściło to, co pozamarzało... (w firmie).
Temperatury jednak dalej dość niskie.
Zanim się cokolwiek zrobi to trzeba sobie ciepełka narobić.
Jeszcze sposobem klasycznym (palenie w kozie).
Oby to była ostatnia taka zima w tej mojej budzie.
Adam M.

----------


## szczukot

Czy tos moze mi odnalezc jakis cennik z pompami woda-powietrze firmy ned-air ? Lub przynajmniej jakas strone z informacjami na temat tych wymiennikow ? Kilka dni temu sie na to natknalem a teraz za nic nie moge znalezc. Jedyne co zapamietalem, to ze nagrzewnica kosztowala w cenie katalogowej cos kolo 1300 zl. I chyba sugeroali 34% roztwor glikolu.

Fantom

----------


## budowlany_laik

Zdecydowałem się na Wodny1.

Dostałem wycenę wykonawcy na wykonanie 75m GWC glikolowego i... nie wiem czy płakać czy się śmiać. Oceńcie sami i dajcie rady (szczególnie: czy trzeba zagęścić po zasypaniu i czy wokół rury wymagana jest obsypka?)

wykopy: 1.500
ulożenie rury: 500
podloze, obsypanie, nasypanie materiału sypkiego 10cm: 600
zasypanie z zagęszczeniem: 1.500
----
Razem: 4.100 zł

Jak dla mnie - cena nie do przyjęcia, szczególnie, że można zrobić to w jeden dzień.

----------


## Piczman

To za sam kolektor ?  :Roll:

----------


## budowlany_laik

Za sam kolektor   :ohmy:   Też zrobiłem duże oczy  :Smile: 

Pamiętam, że Twój kosztował 1.900zł za całość.

----------


## adam_mk

Jest tu pewien odwieczny problem, który poruszyłeś...
Albo przestaniesz być "budowlany_laik" - albo płać ile chcą i bądź sobie kim lubisz...

Ci ludzie w nosie mają TWOJĄ wygodę i oszczędności.
Baba im nad łbem staje codziennie po robocie i pyta " ile przyniosłeś?"
A potem dzieciaki w kolejkę się ustawiają ze swoimi problemami (potrzebami).
Płacisz za ich czas i chęć zdjęcia z Ciebie porcji wysiłku (bo wielkiej wiedzy tu nie ma, przy zakopywaniu rury - co akcentujesz).
Akceptujesz lub nie.
Potem robisz sam lub nie.
Masz lub nie, i wiesz , że się da....

A potem z tą wiedzą sobie żyjesz (no, bo przecież nie powiesisz się z takiego powodu).
Na budowie masz tak ZE WSZYSTKIM! (prawie).
Prawie wszystkie roboty się da samemu "tymi ręcami".
W kieszeni zostaje sporo, choć bywa, że gnaty bolą...

Można też poszukać kogoś kto jest "bardziej w przymusie" niż tamci i sprzeda swój wysiłek taniej...

Adam M.

----------


## Piczman

Kolektor to koszt rurki, koparka i 2 osoby po stawkach za godzinę pomocnika na budowie !
To ile powinien kosztować Twój kolektor ?   :Lol:  

Na prawde nie wiesz jak zrobić go samemu ?
Pytaj, już wiele osób zrobiła taki !

O! Adaś się zjawił, w sama porę   :Lol:

----------


## adam_mk

Net się ruszył!
Mam "nowy transfer".
W tym miesiącu schowam Blukonekta jak kot gówno - i nie dam! (łebkom).  :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:  
Adam M.

----------


## Piczman

Pamiętaj o wyłączeniu automatycznych aktualizacji   :Wink2:  
I ,,,
Masz tu sporo do roboty, zajrzyj do wątku o bitce ściany 1W i 2W bo ciekawe teorie tam zapodają   :smile:  

http://forum.muratordom.pl/ocieplac-...wo,t181460.htm

Nawet się Wgregor pojawił w nowej "skurze" ,,,

----------


## adam_mk

Lecę popatrzeć!
Adam M.

----------


## Sylwia_LBN

> Net się ruszył!


Dzięki Ci Panie! Nareszcie! To czy ja teraz na Twoje zmiłowanie się nade mną Adasiu mogę liczyc?  :wink:  W kwestii GWC również...

----------


## adam_mk

Och Ty puchu marny!
Emilki poodbieraj!  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Adam M.
 :Lol:

----------


## Sylwia_LBN

Adaś - czarusiu Ty!  :smile:  Żadnych emilek od Cię nie mam  :sad:  Jak mnie pomyliłeś z jakimś innym puchem marnym to ja już z miejsca zazdrosna jestem!  :wink:

----------


## adam_mk

Może to tylko skleroza a nie ten Niemiec, co dziaduniowi wszystko chował?
Daj jeszcze raz ten problem to "odpowiem nadawcy" i trafi gdzie trzeba...
Dziwne...
Z Sylwią konwersuję...  :ohmy:  
Adam M.

----------


## StolarzS

*adam_mk*, nie ściemniaj - mi też coś o emilkach pisałeś... i nic, na obietnicach skończyłeś...  :sad:  

Ile masz transferu/m-c? U mnie BC jakoś chodzi (ale tylko ja używam), choć tylko w EDGE  :Mad:  

W ciastoramie pchają rurę 16mm po 1,48/mb. W sumie tanio, ale to chinol. W podłogówkę boję się to dać, ale do GWC jeden kłębek...?  :Roll:  
Oglądał ktoś to to?

----------


## kitaroo

Witam wszystkich :smile: 
Jak Adam mówi, że wysłał to wysłał. Mnie zawsze odpowiada (nawet jak mu transfer padnie). A tak na marginesie to fajnie by było gdyby powstało Vademecum: Tom 1 - GWC, Tom 2 - WM, Tom 3 - Reku .... etc, etc by *Adam_mk* nakład 100 000 egzemplarzy rozszedł by się jak świeże bułeczki w latach 80-tych   :cool:  
Pozdrawiam

----------


## kitaroo

> *adam_mk*, nie ściemniaj - mi też coś o emilkach pisałeś... i nic, na obietnicach skończyłeś...  
> 
> Ile masz transferu/m-c? U mnie BC jakoś chodzi (ale tylko ja używam), choć tylko w EDGE  
> 
> W ciastoramie pchają rurę 16mm po 1,48/mb. W sumie tanio, ale to chinol. W podłogówkę boję się to dać, ale do GWC jeden kłębek...?  
> Oglądał ktoś to to?


Do GWC to lepiej niebieską fi 25mm po 1,36. Zawsze to taniej  :big grin:

----------


## sysia_w

hej
daje pod ocenę
dostałem z juwentu ofertę na taką nagrzewnicę. 24x24 VI rzędów, 300m3/h, pow: -20 do +4, glikol zas 8, powrót 6
Powiedzcie mi co to znaczy że nagrzewnica ma 2 obiegi? Glikol płynie równolegle przez dwie niezależne wężownice? Co daje większa liczba obiegów?

Piczman - na twoich zdjęciach nagrzewnicy jest kolektor z którego są odprowadzone dwie rurki do wnętrza nagrzewnicy - to oznacza że są 2 obiegi?

Dla temp pow za nagrzewnicą +1, proponuja mi 4 rzedową, co wybrać i dlaczego?

----------


## Piczman

Nie wiem o co chodzi z tymi 2 obiegami, wiem tylko z doświadczenia że nie uzyskasz z tej nagrzewnicy więcej niż +1 C przy -20 C za oknem i przepływie 300 m3 !
Odradzam tą 4-rzędową !
Będzie za mała !

----------


## szczukot

Tak swoja droga Dospel ma dwa modele nagrzewnic wodnych. Sa ok ? gorsze/lepsze niz ten przykladowy Juwent ?

Fantom

----------


## Jani_63

> Powiedzcie mi co to znaczy że nagrzewnica ma 2 obiegi? Glikol płynie równolegle przez dwie niezależne wężownice? Co daje większa liczba obiegów?


Prawdopodobnie chodzi o to, jak się domyślasz, że nagrzewnica ma wewnątrz dwa obiegi równoległe co powoduje mniejsze wychładzanie przepływającego glikolu, więc automatycznie podnosi sprawność układu. IMHO   :Wink2:

----------


## sysia_w

hej
Ciągnąc za język poznałem cenę za IV rzędową 580 netto. VI rzędowa będzie miała już odpowiedni zapas do tych max 300m3/h. Jej ceny jeszcze nie znam, ale i tak w stosunku do twojej Piczman juwent zrobił dużyyy krok naprzód, pod względem ceny oczywiście.
dzięki za odzew

obiegi, chyba jest ich więcej im większa gabarytowo nagrzewnica, kiedyś pigeon pokazywał dobór dla 1000m3/h, nagrzewnica miała okno 48x24 i 6 obiegów

Co do dospela, to podają jej parametry dla zakresu temperatur nie występujących w gruncie, więc jak to porównać, chyba to nie te zastosowanie.

Jak już to można porównać to: teoma. Sprowadzają nagrzewnice/chłodnice litewskiej firmy salda. Jest nawet programik do ich doboru, ale go jeszcze nie rozgryzłem. Co do ich ceny to wg cennika z infoterm chłodnica AVA200 kosztuje 1650netto i stosują ją dla przepływu 350m3/h.

Jarek

----------


## szczukot

Jak taka nagrzewnice juwentu obudowac ? Trzeba samemu "rzezbic" obudowe z wlotem/wylotem ?

Fantom

----------


## adam_mk

Można poprosić Juwent o wykonanie tej pracy, ale....
Relanium, pół litra, zestaw reanimacyjny i tydzień urlopu - konieczne, jak poczytasz ofertę...

Jakiś czas temu pytałem...
Teraz jak trzeba - to sam robię.
Adam M.

----------


## sysia_w

relanium to chyba i ja potrzebuję, sama VI rzędowa o której pisałem poprzednio kosztuje 790 netto, ale i tak muszę ją zamówić, powiedziałem a, więc i b też trzeba.

a tak co do obudowy, to nadadzą się płyty takie jak do skrzynki na wentylatory?
Jak Adamie możesz się podzielić zdjęciem toby nie trza było już nic pisać
i tymi od odprowadzenia skroplin z reku (co pytałem na maila) też jak je gdzieś wyszukasz.

Jarek

----------


## aadamuss24

Witam. Czy wlot powietrza do gwc żwirowego i wylot muszą być po przekątnej czy można je zrobić na tej samej stronie gwc ??? duża to będzie różnica w przepływie powietrza ? pozdr adam

----------


## Jani_63

Wloty do GWC powinny być po przekątnej.
Powietrze ma tendencję do szukania najkrótszej drogi przepływu. 
Jeśli umieścisz po tej samej stronie to przepływ nie będzie się odbywał równomiernie całą szerokością złoża.

----------


## Mice

Zdecydowanie lepiej będzie po przekątnej,

----------


## j-j

> Wloty do GWC powinny być po przekątnej.
> Powietrze ma tendencję do szukania najkrótszej drogi przepływu. 
> Jeśli umieścisz po tej samej stronie to przepływ nie będzie się odbywał równomiernie całą szerokością złoża.


Dlatego jak sa opory to jest pewność że leci pełnym przekrojem a jak nie ma oporów tzn że może nie być wykorzystywane całe zloże.

pzdr

----------


## Mice

> Napisał Jani_63
> 
> Wloty do GWC powinny być po przekątnej.
> Powietrze ma tendencję do szukania najkrótszej drogi przepływu. 
> Jeśli umieścisz po tej samej stronie to przepływ nie będzie się odbywał równomiernie całą szerokością złoża.
> 
> 
> Dlatego jak sa opory to jest pewność że leci pełnym przekrojem a jak nie ma oporów tzn że może nie być wykorzystywane całe zloże.
> 
> pzdr


Przy założeniu, że dobrze wykonane złoże nie stawia oporów i tak jest to nie do udowodnienia   :Lol:

----------


## Rafał_

> relanium to chyba i ja potrzebuję, sama VI rzędowa o której pisałem poprzednio kosztuje 790 netto, ale i tak muszę ją zamówić


Popatrz jeszcze na ofertę http://www.pwpot-promont.com.pl

----------


## Jani_63

Oni produkują nagrzewnice dla znacznie wyższych temperatur (60-90oC), a tu jest potrzebna taka co będzie pracować przy temperaturze cieczy 8oC.
W ofercie nic nie ma na ten temat, ale może potrafią zrobić i taką.   :Wink2:  

Juwent wylicza i składa pod konkretne zamówienie.

----------


## Piczman

> Juwent wylicza i składa pod konkretne zamówienie.


Doszły mnie słuchy że niekoniecznie składa.
Maja gotowce, tylko dobierają pod podane parametry, dlatego moja nagrzewnica przy wydatku 220 m3 ( taki jest podany przez dospela) ogrzewa powietrze kiedy -15 za oknem do 0 C !
Miało być trochę lepiej, tzn. 250 m3 i przy -20 C nawiewu powinno dawać +1 C.
 :Roll: 
Oczywiście takie niedowymiarowanie u mie nie jest problemem.
Reku jeszcze nigdy nie zamarzł, a zima była jaka była !

----------


## Jani_63

Najważniejsze że była i szybko nie wróci   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  



> Doszły mnie słuchy że niekoniecznie składa.
> Maja gotowce, tylko dobierają pod podane parametry


  :Lol:  
O ja nieszczęsny!
Wydawało mi się że każdy przypadek jest rozpatrywany indywidualnie.

Ale tak to niestety tylko w ERZE   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Rafał_

> Oni produkują nagrzewnice dla znacznie wyższych temperatur (60-90oC), a tu jest potrzebna taka co będzie pracować przy temperaturze cieczy 8oC.


To że podają parametry dla wyższych temp. nie oznacza, że nie będzie działać na niższych. Będzie tylko mniejsza moc.
Jak się ich poprosi to wyliczą dla podanych danych lub wykonają pod konkretne zamówienie.
Ja zamówiłem CWR-400x200, dla -20st., 350m3/h przeplywu, 5st. dla glikolu, na wyjściu powietrze ma mieć -1st.C

----------


## szczukot

I ile Cie takie cos kosztowalo ? Byla sama nagrzewnica czy od razu zabudowana ?

Fantom

----------


## Rafał_

Leniuch  :Smile:  Ceny są podane na stronie producenta.
Dałem 610zł i wymiennik jest bez obudowy. Mają też wersje zabudowane.

----------


## szczukot

No tak - slepy jestem.
Ale cenowo faktycznie dobrze to wypada. Warto poprosic o wyliczene dla nizszych tempratur

Fantom

----------


## krzysztof5426

Witam !

Wyczytałem na forum taki opis GWC :

Rura o średnicy 130, kilkanaście metrów, dalej kilkanaście metrów kręgów studziennych - poziomo, dalej rura 130, kilka metrów i wejście do budynku. Wszystko zakopane na głębokości około 2 m.
Ponieważ jestem, jeszcze nie douczony w temacie, bardzo proszę o wszelkie komentarze tego urządzenia.
Próba znalezienia opisu tej metody budowy GWC, nie powiodła się.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## ravbc

Normalny GWC rurowy, tylko rura nienormalna  :wink: 
Ja widzę dwa problemy:
- ciężko uszczelnić kręgi studzienne położone poziomo (a jak grunt suchy i nie wymaga super uszczelniania, to lepiej żwirowca)
- cena kręgów studziennych nie jest szczególnie atrakcyjna zdaje się
Oraz jedną potencjalną zaletę:
- mniej kopania (przynajmniej na długości) w stosunku do typowego rurowca
Krótko mówiąc: pomijając bardzo szczególne wypadki (posiadanie kilku nadmiarowych kręgów studziennych) raczej nie jest to mocno atrakcyjna kostrukcja.

----------


## Jani_63

To tak bardziej ogromna skrzynka rozprężna niż wymiennik   :Lol: 

Sprawność tego czegoś będzie nieciekawa ze względu na bardzo mała prędkość strugi powietrza.
Zimą to już pewnie całkowita porażka   :sad:  
Prze średnicy wewnętrznej 760mm (typowe kręgi fi 1000mm) co daje pole przekroju 4534cm2
struga powietrza 150m3/h będzie płynęła z prędkością *0,09m/s*  

Jedno jest pewne - będzie tam cicho   :Lol:

----------


## moni_veron

To jaką nagrzewnice proponujecie dla domu 165mkw i 1 pętli fi 32 o długości 140 metrów?

----------


## lelelek

witam, jestem na 17 stronie tego wątku, więc jeżeli odpowiedź na to pytanie znajduje się dalej to sorry, ale tak jak znajduje tam odpowiedzi na wszystkie techniczne pytania jakie mi się nasuwają to jeszcze nie doczytałem odpowiedzi na niby błahe pytanie: 

czy nad rozprowadzonym "wodnym1" można posadzić drzewka, krzewy itp.?
(jeśli głupie pytanie to sorry ale wielkość działki determinuje takie pytania)

----------


## aadamuss24

można sadzić byle nie takie co mają jakiś upierdliwy system korzeniowy, choć raczej nic nie ruszy niebieskiej rury  :smile: 

http://www.allegro.pl/item952433825_...podlaskie.html 

może się przyda komuś kto szuka kamieni na podlasiu

----------


## moni_veron

A jak rozwiązaliscie sprawe sterowania w GWC wodnym?

----------


## adam_mk

Było.

Termostat.

Adam M.

----------


## StolarzS

Sorry za mały OT:

*adam*, około tydzień temu wysłałem Ci mejla, a kilka dni po tym PW.
Czytałeś...???

----------


## adam_mk

Odbierz PW.
Adam M.

----------


## szczukot

Aby badac na biezaco temp powietrza, mozna wbic w rure czujke. A jak mozna badac tem glikolu w rurze na biezaco ?

Fantom

----------


## Mice

> Aby badac na biezaco temp powietrza, mozna wbic w rure czujke. A jak mozna badac tem glikolu w rurze na biezaco ?
> 
> Fantom


W ten sam sposób ?

Ogólnie badanie temp. w gwc czy to żwirowym, wodnym czy rurowym może odbywać się chyba na 2 sposoby :
1. umieszczenie czujnika w samym złożu (pytanie tylko w którym miejscu)
2. umieszczenie czujnika w rurze dochodzącej z gwc do trójnika/przepustnicy/rury z wymiennikiem glikolowym i okresowe sprawdzanie uzyskiwanej temp. poprzez uruchmienie na np. 5 minut pompy lub w przypadku żwirowego/rurowego przełączenie na strugę z gwc na taki okres w celu porównania uzyskiwanej temp. z temp. bezpośrednio z czerpni.

----------


## szczukot

No to gwc glikolowe, wiec nie ma jako takiego rezprezenatywnego zloza. Termometr musi byc na rurze, i badac tem w cieczy bezposrednio. Jest cos takiego ?

Fantom

----------


## Mice

> No to gwc glikolowe, wiec nie ma jako takiego rezprezenatywnego zloza. Termometr musi byc na rurze, i badac tem w cieczy bezposrednio. Jest cos takiego ?
> 
> Fantom


Nie pisz w 2 wątkach na ten sam temat ... tam masz odpowiedź o czujnik.
natomiast temp. glikolu to nie to samo co temp. uzyskana i tak naprawdę to powinieneś sprawdzać (vide odp. 2 powyżej)

----------


## adam_mk

szczukot
Wszystko fajnie, tylko o czym piszesz?
CO chcesz kontrolować?
PO CO CI temperatura tego glikolu?

Wywal czujkę za okno.
Jak za oknem zimniej jak pod ziemią - to start pompy.
Latem naabarot!

Adam M.

----------


## szczukot

Takie temp chcialbym miec "z ciekawosci" ile daje mi ziemia i ile oddaje w nagrzewnicy.

Fantom

----------


## Jani_63

> 2. umieszczenie czujnika w rurze dochodzącej z gwc do trójnika/przepustnicy/rury z wymiennikiem glikolowym i okresowe sprawdzanie uzyskiwanej temp. poprzez uruchmienie na np. 5 minut pompy lub w przypadku żwirowego/rurowego przełączenie na strugę z gwc na taki okres w celu porównania uzyskiwanej temp. z temp. bezpośrednio z czerpni.


Na przykład coś takiego

----------


## adam_mk

Wrzuć termometr do byle studni.
Zobaczysz ile jest (7-10) u Ciebie.
To temperatura całorocznie stała.
Powtarzać eksperymentu nie musisz.
Wiele pokoleń niedowiarków już zrobiło ten eksperyment - wyniki bez zmian!  :Lol:  

Adam M.

----------


## moni_veron

Pytałem wcześniej o ten sterownik i 
Piczman pisał, że ten sterownik się nie nadaje.
Więc już zgłupiałem   :Wink2:

----------


## Piczman

Juz wiem !
To jest ten sterownik, który mieli wypuścić !
Wcześniejszy nie miał funkcji chłodzenia!
Nadaje się   :big grin: 

Tylko dlaczego dopiero teraz   :sad:

----------


## moni_veron

Czyli wystawiamy czujnik na zew. i np. jeśli temperatura zew. jest niższa od np. 6 stopni to załącza mi pompe od GWC? 
I tak ma działać dopóki temp. nie będzie wyższa jak 6 stopni.... (czyli cała zime   :Wink2:  )
Analogicznie latem tylko temp chłodzenia nastawiona np. na 28 stopni?

Czy dobrze to rozumiem?

----------


## Mice

> Czyli wystawiamy czujnik na zew. i np. jeśli temperatura zew. jest niższa od np. 6 stopni to załącza mi pompe od GWC? 
> I tak ma działać dopóki temp. nie będzie wyższa jak 6 stopni.... (czyli cała zime   )
> Analogicznie latem tylko temp chłodzenia nastawiona np. na 28 stopni?
> 
> Czy dobrze to rozumiem?


W uproszczeniu tak powinien wyglądać algorytm sterowania   :smile:

----------


## Mice

> Juz wiem !
> To jest ten sterownik, który mieli wypuścić !
> Wcześniejszy nie miał funkcji chłodzenia!
> Nadaje się  
> 
> Tylko dlaczego dopiero teraz


oni już go mają od dawna   :Wink2:

----------


## moni_veron

A czy temp.
+6 dla ogrzania
+28 dla chłodzenia to odpowiednie, czy raczej troszkę inaczej?

----------


## szczukot

Ja bym chyba ustawil cos w stylu +4 i +26

Fantom

----------


## Mice

A po co Wy chcecie to teraz ustawiać   :Roll:  
u jednego może być to + 4 u innego + 8, podłączycie czujniki do automatyki to sobie wyregulujecie. Ważne ile będzie na wyjściu z reku.

----------


## Piczman

> oni już go mają od dawna


Albo nie wiedzą co mają albo dodali funkcję chłodzenia   :Wink2: 
Kilka razy dzwoniłem i pytałem o taki sterownik, który będzie mi pompę załączał   :Roll:

----------


## Piczman

> A czy temp.
> +6 dla ogrzania
> +28 dla chłodzenia to odpowiednie, czy raczej troszkę inaczej?


Ja na początku miałem +3-+5 ale zmieniłem na 0 C !
Mnie chodziło tylko o nie zamarzanie, wystarczyło dać 0 C !

----------


## miloszenko

Witam, bede stawial w tym roku domek z uzytkowym poddaszem, i zostanawiam sie czy dokladajac do instalacji reku instalacje GWC glikolowe (z nagrzewnica np. Juwentu) rozsadnym jest ciagnac GWC az do wysokosci stryszku?? Czy te 7-8 metrow w pione do pokonania wplynie znaczaco na jakosc pracy/koszt materialow/koszt pracy pompy??

Piwnicy nie bede mial, moglbym teoretycznie wykonac drugie wejscie powietrza dla czerpni ale to wydaje mi sie zbyt nadmiarowe rozwiazanie poki co...

Pozdrawiam

----------


## szczukot

Mam dokladnie tak samo, ale bede ciagnal ten glikol na strych - chyba inaczej sie nie da.

Fantom

----------


## Piczman

Zastanawiam się czy jak będzie to na taka wysokość ciągnięte to może zrobić układ zamknięty ?

----------


## szczukot

Tak sie wlasnie nad tym zastanawialem, aby robic zamkniety. Powinno dzialac.
W jakich sytuacjach bedzie lipa (pomijajac ewentualna nieszczelnosc ukladu) patrzac pod tym katem ? W jakiej sytuacji przydaje sie zbiornik ?

Fantom
Dodano : a moze warto wstawic dodatkowo w obiego rotometr ?  :wink:

----------


## adam_mk

W obu rurach, wznośnej i opadającej, woda (glikol) jest TAK SAMO ciężki!
W polu sił zachowawczych, praca liczona po drodze zamkniętej wynosi ZERO.
To oznacza, że pompa musi sobie radzić jedynie z masą bezwładną płynu.
Ile tej rury więcej tam będzie? Z 10mb?
To jakby o 10mb dłuższy rurociąg...
Bez znaczenia...

Adam M.

(ciśnienie statyczne trochę wzrośnie, ale te rury są na jakie 10 bar, a tyle to tam NIGDY nie będzie...)

----------


## Maniek2010

Witam
Zdecydowałem sie na zrobienie GWC na razie rurowego, ale niestety trochę za późno bo mam wylany chudziak. Mój hydraulik straszenie marudzi i nie chce wyprowadzić rury do GWC przez fundament.
W związku z tym mam pytanie do Was, czy jeżeli poprowadzę przez ścianę na zewnątrz i do ziemi to będzie to robienie GWC bedzie miało jeszcze jakiś sens - ściana jest osłonięta i od strony wschodniej. 
Może mieliście podobny problem i udało się Wam wyprowadzić rurę przez chudy beton.
Przy okazji, mam w instalacji rekuperacji przewidziany renovent hr 400, czy on da radę obsłużyć GWC, czy muszę dodatkowo dokupić jakiś wentylator wspomagający
Dzięki

----------


## Mice

Wyjście przez ścianę i potem do ziemi nie na żadnego znaczenia jeśli to GWC będzie dłuższe niż metr. Trzeba je zaizolować i tyle.

Nie widzę problemu w przeprowadzeniu rury przez chudziak i potem ścianę fundamentową, no może poza lenistwem instalatora (chyba, że ma to zrobić za free w cenie innych rzeczy to bym się nie dziwił, bo trochę roboty z tym jest).

Odnośnie rekuperatora i możliwości obsługi gwc, rurowe ma małe opory chyba, że rura wąska a kolan kilka to wtedy wzrastają.
Natomiast czy da radę czy nie zależy od projektu Twojej instalacji (opory) i danych centrali (spręż).

----------


## aadamuss24

Na jakiej wysokości umieścić rury w żwirowym gwc ? Wysokość złoża 70 cm, rura fi 250. Oś rury na wysokości 20 cm czy 40cm. ? Pytanie z raczej pilnych bo jutro będę z rurą walczył  :smile:  pozdrawiam adam

----------


## Jani_63

Czemu tak radykalnie góra - dół.  :smile: 
Osobiście oś rury umieściłbym na wysokości około 25-30cm tak aby struga powietrze szła równomiernie całym złożem  :wink:

----------


## aadamuss24

To jeszcze jedno pytanie odnośnie poprowadzenie wlotu do gwc. Jeśli zrobię dokładnie po przekątnej od wylotu na rekuperator, to jest to ni w pięć, ni w dziewieć, na środku działki. Czy któreś z rozwiązań można zastosować bez zwiększania oporów i psucia przepływów? Najbardziej odpowiadałoby mi rozwiązanie żółte. Rozwiązanie niebieskie myślę, że nic nie zmienia jeśli idzie o opory tylko kopania i rury mam więcej. Czerwone to kilka kolan więcej. 
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Mice

Rura w środku przekroju złoża. Żółty przebieg w miarę ok, tylko na wprost wlotu nie robiłbym otworów.

----------


## phoenix*

witam

Rowniez zabieram sie za wodny1.

U mnie w miescie moge kupic rure PE niebieska fi25 (w srodku ma 20 jakas guba sie wydaje) za 2,55zł co tanio raczej nie jest natomiast mam do was pytanie,
czy to musi byc rura o jakichs specjalnych wlasciwosciach ? czy taka zwykla niebiska wystarczy ?

Rury chce zakopac zgodnie z ponizszym rysunkiem, najblizsza odleglosc miedzy rurami to 1m.
Lączna dlugosc to ~100m, warunki wentylacji podobne jak u Piczmana  :smile:

----------


## adam_mk

Widziałem w Castoramie po 1,65 a mówili mi o 1,38 za mb.
Zwykła , niebieska do wody, w kręgu, plastikowa fi 25.
Adam M.

----------


## aadamuss24

Wrócę jeszcze do układu rur w GWC żwirowym. Czy jedyne poprawne usytuowanie rur wlotu- wylotu to jest w przeciwległych końcach wymiennika ? Czy inne rozmieszczenie już jest złe, czy tylko nikt nie jest pewien czy tak będzie działało? Czy mamy pewność, że jesli damy po przekątnej wlot i wylot to końcowe odcinki wlotu i wylotu również będą uczestniczyły w dostarczaniu powietrza, czy może powietrze i tak poleci takim rombem ? Sprawdzić pewnie tego jakoś nie można ?  :sad:  Może jeszcze ktoś się podzieli swoją wiedzą ?
Mice dziękuję.
 pozdr adam

----------


## Jani_63

Spotkał się już ktoś z takim GWC?

Nazywa się toto GWC z wymiennikiem wodno-żwirowych SWP

----------


## aadamuss24

A woda to deszczówka, kanaliza czy jeszcze inna ? pozdr adam

----------


## Jani_63

> Złoże wodno-żwirowe umiejscowione jest w gruncie rodzimym w niecce uszczelnionej folią i zabezpieczonej geowłókniną przed uszkodzeniem na podsypce piaskowej o grubości 2-10cm. Niecka posadowiona jest na głębokości około 1,5m i wypełniona żwirem, łupkiem, kamieniem lub innym materiałem o granulacji 10-50mm umożliwiającym swobodny przepływ wody słodkiej lub słonej lub innego płynnego medium przewodzącego energie pomiędzy jego ziarnami. Niecka po zalaniu wodą zostaje zamknięta folią od góry i zasypana, tworząc podziemny szczelny zbiornik wodno-żwirowy. 
>            Umiejscowione w studni na             dnie zbiornika pompy zatapialne i system rur służą do mieszania wody w złożu             jak również umożliwiają jego opróżnienie. Złoże wyposażone jest w dopływ wody.             Jest możliwe zasilanie w wodę z dostępnego źródła (np. wodociągu).


Jak dal mnie jest to GWC trochę przekombinowane, ale ciekaw jestem Waszych opinii.
Wszystko albo prawie wszystko :smile:  jest na stronie
http://www.swp.net.pl/

----------


## aadamuss24

Czarno widzę szczelność takiej niecki  :sad:  pozdr adam

----------


## @[email protected]

Witajcie budujący i ci, którzy już zbudowali.
Poszukuję namiary na jakąś firmę (niekoniecznie z Lublina), która ma w swojej ofercie otoczaki płukane (kamień rzeczny).
Może ktoś ostatnio kupował?
Potrzebuję jakieś 35 ton (~ 20 m3) frakcji 35 - 90.
Z góry dziękuję za info.

Pozdrawiam
Adam

----------


## @[email protected]

adam_mk,  widząc, że się zjawiłeś, nieśmiało, acz publicznie upominam się o info w wiadomej sprawie  :wink: 
Maila z danymi wysłałem.

Pozdrawiam
Adam

----------


## Jareq

Witam,

jakie temperatury uzyskujecie w swoich GWC



pozdrawiam

----------


## Piczman

Jest oddzielny wątek o tym.
Chyba że zginął śmiercią naturalną  :sad:

----------


## k62

> Jest oddzielny wątek o tym.


 http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-GWC&p=3888343

----------


## Piczman

Dzięki, Ja nie mogłem znaleźć  :smile:

----------


## Jareq

> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-GWC&p=3888343


wielkie dzieki

----------


## vega1

> Witam,
> 
> jakie temperatury uzyskujecie w swoich GWC
> 
> 
> 
> pozdrawiam


właśnie. Jeśli jest gdzieś wątek, to dobrze bo wydaje się że na tyle osób co ma GWC dobrze by było wiedzieć na ile faktycznie jest to skuteczne rozwiązanie.

----------


## danielw

Witam, potrzebuję porady w sprawie mojego GWC żwirowego wykonanego w obrebie budynku a konkretnie pod garażem. Jest wykonany wg poniższego rysunku (przekrój poprzeczny).
Mam pytanie czy warto wykonać dodatkową opaskę ze styropianu (na rysunku zaznaczone na niebieski kolor)  aby spowodować mniejszy wpływ temperatury zewnętrzej czyli bardziej przybliżyć ciepełko z ziemi do powierzchni gruntu zimą.
Fundamenty obsypane puki co czesciowo więc nie będzie większego problemu z ułożeniem dodatkowego styropianu.

----------


## @[email protected]

danielw,
jaki żwir zamierzasz zastosować - otoczak/żwir łupany?
czy masz go już, gdzie kupujesz, w jakiej cenie tona?
ja szukam otoczaka i jest niestety problem :/

----------


## adam_mk

Pisałem już kiedyś...
Zatrzymaj na jakiej drodze "wannę".
Spytaj skąd woził (bo wożą od czasu do czasu).
Albo Ci powie, albo krzyknie na CB i za chwilę się dowiesz.
Radyjko mają wszyscy.

Z tym styropianem - nie zaszkodzi.
Jak jest i jak się da - to bym zrobił...

Adam M.

----------


## danielw

A wiec dołoże ten styropian.

@[email protected] pytasz o żwir, zastosowałem żwir płukany 16-63mm (otoczaki), kupiłem w Kruszgeo Rzeszów, przywieźli go z kopalni kruszyw w Kleciu koło Jasła.
Żwir na tyle czysty ze nie musiałem go płukac, miał sporo dużej frakcji wiec opory powietrza na GWC powinny by znikome.
Cena jesienią 2009 za 26 ton 1800 zł brutto z transportem (moja budowa jakies 150 km od tej kopalni).

----------


## moni_veron

Mam zapytanie odnośnie nagrzewnicy do GWC wodnego, zrobili mi oferte z juventu, ale mam pytanie odnosnie nagrzewnicy z Ned air model DN180 lub nawet z Dospela Maxa, oni stosują mniejsze nagrzewnice do większych długości kolektora (ned air dla 200m fi32) (Dospel Max 100m fi40) czy jest sens przepłacać, skoro mamy gotowca? Tym bardziej, że oni go stosują także w swoich instalacjach?

----------


## Piczman

Nie widziałem tych "gotowców" Dospela i innych !
Ale mały wymiennik to zły kierunek, bo jak za mały to nie wykorzysta optymalnie tego co da nam złoże.
Mój mógłby być jeszcze większy przy tym samym kolektorze ,,,
Te z juwentu są sprawdzone przez kilka osób z forum, cena chyba tez ok !
Możesz spróbować tych gotowców, wyjdzie lepiej lub gorzej !
Chętnie poznamy kilka faktów !!!

----------


## @[email protected]

danielw, dzięki za info. Ja szukam żwiru od dłuższego czasu, ale ciężko z tą frakcją. Ceny z KOSMOSU - 190/tona, a na śląsku znalazłem po 38 brutto/ tona, tylko jak stamtąd przywlec taki transport. Najwięcej na samochód można załadować 27 ton (adam_mk - czy tyle dla mojego domku wystarczy?). Szczerze mówiąc po tej cenie wziął bym z 50 ton  :big grin: . Może jest ktoś chętny z okolic Wróblina (Lublina)? Zorganizowali byśmy wspólnie jakiś wagon może, albo co...
Pozdrawiam
Adam

----------


## adam_mk

Praktyka uczy, że jak się zrobi żwirowca tak, że "metry po podłodze /10 = metry3 złoża" to wtedy ekonomia zaczyna się zgadzać z stawianymi celami.
Można złoże dać większe, nawet wiele większe. 
Mniejsze musi "odpoczywać".
Takie (tak liczone) i większe - nie muszą...
Złoże w warstwie około 0,7m.

Tona nie równa się tu 1m3...

Adam M.

----------


## @[email protected]

Dom ma 140 m2 użytkowej, nawet mniej będzie, bo nie wszystkie pomieszczenia będę wentylował (kotłownia chociażby odpada), czyli teoretycznie 14 m3 złoża wystarczy na zaspokojenie ciepła potrzebnego do wspomagania wentylacji. Ja planowałem złoże ~20m3 a nawet chętnie zrobiłbym większe. Wiem, że tona <> m3. Przy tej frakcji, która jest najlepsza na budowę GWC liczy się jakieś 0,6. Czyli dla 20 m3 potrzebuję jakieś 35 ton otoczaka.
Największy transport jaki zabierze samochód ciężarowy to około 27 ton, daje to jakieś 16 m3. Tylko dodatkowy problem - mój garaż ma wymiary 5x6, co przy takim tonażu (16 m3) da jedynie 0,5-0,6 m złoża, a to za mało raczej - opory powietrza. Musiał bym zmniejszać w jakiś sposób powierzchnię złoża...
Reasumując, nie pytałem z chęci oszczędności, czy innych względów ekonomicznych, lecz z ograniczeń i niedostępności otoczaka w mojej okolicy.
Po cenie jaka jest koło Wrocławia wziął bym i 50 ton - kwestia transportu stamtąd  :sad: 

Adam_mk, czy zerknąłeś na moje wyliczenia, które Ci wysłałem. Czy może mail znowu nie dotarł?

Pozdrawiam 
Adam

PS. Chętnych na większą ilość otoczaka z okolic Lublina zapraszam do dyskusji. Może warto pogadać z koleją... ?

----------


## heron

Witam,

Ja tez rozgladam sie za zrodlem otoczakow w rozsadnej cenie. Budowa w woj. Slaskim okolice Będzina. Gdyby ktos mogl poratowac namiarami na niedrogi zwir to bede wdzieczny.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## heron

Witam jeszcze raz,

Jestem na etapie obmyslania co by tu jescze w fundamenty upchac i marzy mi sie zwirowiec  :Smile: 
Na poczatek chcialbym sie poradzic doswiadczonych forumowiczow w temacie warunkow gruntowych. Mianowicie czy dobrze mi sie wydaje, ze w moim przypadku zwirowiec bedzie OK.
Oto co geotechnik naskrobal w swej analizie. Idac od powierzchni w dol mamy:
- humus - jakies 30-40 cm
- twardoplastyczne piaski glinaiste z okruchami i kamieniami skaly piaskowcowej oraz mulowcowej
- polzwarte i zwarte wietrzeliny gliniaste wyksztalcone jako pyly warstwowane glina pylasta i piaskiem pylastym oraz piaski gliniaste warstwowane piaskiem pylastym
- wietrzeliny wyksztalcone jako zageszczone piaski pylaste z przewarstwieniami piasku gliniastego
- mulowiec - skala miekka

Tyle odnosnie warstw gruntu. Jak widac jest sporo piaskow gliniastych. Podloze raczej srednio przepuszczalne. Na lustro wody geolog nie natrafil - wiercil do 2m bo dalej byla skala mulowiec. Z relacji sasiadow wynika, ze woda pojawia sie na 3m (wyszlo przy kopaniu pod szambo). 

Z tego co moje niewprawne oko dostrzeglo w czasie kopania - im nizej tym mniej gliny a wiecej piasku (ale ciagle gliniasty).

Wydumalem sobie zatem, ze zwirowiec nie bedzie mial problemow z woda gruntowa. Co Wy na to?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## adam_mk

@[email protected]

  Warstwa złoża około 0,6m to dobra warstwa.
Liczyłeś przepustowość takiego?
6 x 0,6 = 3,6 (m2) to 2% z tego = 0,072m2 = 720cm2
A rura fi 200 to 314cm2.....

Co sądzisz o oporach, jakie tam będą przy warstwie 0,6m?

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

heron
Powinno być dobrze.
Miejsce tam masz?

Adam M.

----------


## @[email protected]

heron, firma Walmar, Mietków k. Wrocławia
71 316-82-44
frakcja 40-70, cena 38 brutto/tona. Dzwoniłem do nich w środę, mają żwir filtracyjny, płukany, taki co to wykorzystują do filtrów wody - ideał  :smile:

----------


## heron

> heron
> Powinno być dobrze.
> Miejsce tam masz?
> 
> Adam M.


Adamie,
Mam powierzchnie circa 39 m2 (6,25 x 6,25) i mogłbym zrobić złoże 0,65 głębokie. Przekrój złoża mamy wówczas 4 m2 i 2% z tego 800 cm2 co daje prawie 3-krotność przekroju fi 200.
Myślisz, że będzie ok?

Wacham się tylko jaką frakcję wybrać. To ma byc pod garażem i wydaje mi się, że powinna być w tym złożu także frakcja 16-32 oprócz otoczaków (40 i więcej) co by się to lepiej zagęściło. Tylko to zwiększa opory. Jak szacujecie jakie są opory w złożu w zależności od frakcji?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## heron

> heron, firma Walmar, Mietków k. Wrocławia
> 71 316-82-44
> frakcja 40-70, cena 38 brutto/tona. Dzwoniłem do nich w środę, mają żwir filtracyjny, płukany, taki co to wykorzystują do filtrów wody - ideał


Dzieki @[email protected]  :Smile: 

Zakładam, że taka cena jest za samo kruszywo bez transportu. W takim razie musiałbym doliczyć jakieś 1500 za transport za jedna wanne (biorą 3 PLN za kilometr - chyba, że znacie tańszych  :Smile:  ). Hmm, troche drogo wychodzi za całość...  ::-(: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## @[email protected]

Ta cena oczywiście na miejscu.
Wiesz, ja się zastanawiam, czy nie targać tego do Lublina - dla mnie cena transportu to około 2500 PLN-ów, to i tak taniej niż mi zaśpiewali za tonę na Lubelszczyźnie. Więc szukam dalej.
Dla Ciebie może lepiej:
Spółdzielnia pracy surowców mineralnych
45-032 Opole
ul. Kominka 3
77 466-84-21
tyle, że już 86/tona brutto

Pozdrawiam
Adam

----------


## manieq82

Witam,
mam uno problemo i piszę z pomocą
otóż plan był na żwirowca, rura pod fundamentem wyprowadzona, jakiś czas temu wklejałem nawet fotki



twierdziłem że sucho że ho ho, budowałem w lipcu więc sucho było
zaniepokoiło mnie ostatnio jak coś kopałem
odkopałem więc rurę która wystaje spod fundamentu i oczom moim ukazał się taki widok:



lustro na głębokości dokładnie 1,9
40 cm poniżej rury
i już nie jest tak jak było zaraz po zimie - było bardziej "mokro" więc pewnie poziom był wyższy
cóż teraz?
Wodny?
Czy może przedłużyć rurę i skierować się ku rurowemu.
Budowa już mi daje się w kości i człowiek na udogodnienia idzie, ten żwirowy to same problemy mi pod kłody rzucał, jak otoczaków nie mogłem znaleźć, jak znalazłem, przywieźli to takie to marne, zużyłem na POŚ-a a resztę chyba rozrzucę coby utwardzić drogę  :sad: 
w każdym bądź razie co radzicie?
jeśli rurowy to też jaki ukąłd i ile m tej rury - cyrklowałem coś na 50 tylko jaki układ
poniżej dwie koncepcje, pierwsza klasyczny wywijas i powrót do budynku i czerpnia nlisko ściany, łądnie zabudowana razem z czerpnią powietrza do kominka
druga koncepcja to rozdzielenie rury trójnikiwm czy jakoś i poprowadzenie dwóch nitek - może po fi 160? - i łączących sie na końcu lub wcale nie koniecznie




co myslicie
dawno nie zaglądałęm do wątku, byłem pewien swojej koncepcji, a tu trach
czy rurowy jest opłacalny, wydajny, nigdy nie brałem go pod uwagę

na niewątpliwy plus jego jest łatwość wykonania - koleś koparka i ja i po pół dnia zrobione i chyba bezawaryjne

poradźcie

----------


## @[email protected]

Ostatnio pisali o wynikach różnych GWC, to całkiem fajna lektura. Ja też już zwątpiłem w żwirowca przez ceny żwiru, ale mam ogromną dziurę w garażu więc muszę ją zasypać  :smile: .
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-GWC&p=3888343

Pozdrawiam
Adam

adam_mk, a ja z uporem maniaka dopytuję o opinię do moich wyliczeń :/

----------


## adam_mk

Godzinę temu uruchomili mi ADSLa
Walczę z kartą sieciową.
Teraz jestem po GSM.
Zrobię to stestuję łącze.
Adam M.

----------


## Buszmen

Witam,
Także jestem przed budową żwirowego wymiennika i chciałem zapytać się o dwie rzeczy:

1. Czy otoczaki granitowe frakcji 32-64mm (np. takie: link) będą odpowiednie do żwirowca? Głównie chodzi mi o to czy podczas zraszania złoża nie będą się uwalniały szkodliwe związki chemiczne? W porównaniu do żwiru kwarcowego, otoczaki granitowe są bardziej porowate i wydaje mi się, że także bardzie podatne na pękanie (niektóre otoczaki są popękane na skutek transportu i sortowania). Ma to jakieś znaczenie? Mogę zakupić około 27 ton takich otoczaków pochodzenia rzecznego w rozsądnej - jak na moją okolicę - cenie tylko nie wiem do końca czy będzie to równie dobry materiał jak żwir kwarcowy.

2. Mojego żwirowca planuję umieścić pod posadzką w garażu i tutaj mam kolejne pytanie: jakie powinny być jego optymalne wymiary mając do dyspozycji około 17 m3 otoczaków. Chcę zrobić coś koło 4x5x0,8m, a może bardziej go wydłużyć? (Planowana wentylacja dla domu o pow. użyt.  240m2 i 4-5 osobowej rodziny. Rekuperator w/g projektu posiada maksymalną wydajność 400m3/h).

Proszę o wasze opinie.

----------


## rafek11

Witam,
Dołączam się do pytania Mańka dot. nitek rurowca. U mnie sytuacja przestrzenna wygląda identycznie jak na rys. Mańka, tylko ja się zastanawiam czy lepiej ułożyć jedną rurę o dł.60m, czy lepiej dwie po 30m oddalone od siebie o ok. 1 m i puszczać powietrze raz jedną raz drugą co 12h (regeneracja złoża). Druga opcja jest bardziej skomplikowana (zawory i sterownik), dlatego zastanawiam się czy wydajność będzie na tyle wyraźna, żeby opłacało się ponosić dodatkowy koszt. Ponad to razem z rurą GWC chcę zakopać rurę z wodą ze studni. Gdzieś w połowie wątku czytałem, że należy oddzielić rury warstwą gleby. O co chodzi z tym rozdziałem? Myślałem, że woda o temp. 8 st. poprawi regenerację gruntu dookoła rur.
pozdr.

----------


## Jani_63

Moim zdaniem tym otoczakom nic nie brakuje.
Złoże jakie planujesz trochę małe jak dla domu 240m2, a to tylko powierzchnia użytkowa, zresztą podobnie jak wydajność rekuperatora.
Przy takim metrażu kubatura to pewnie jakieś 650m3.
Maksymalny wydatek rekuperacji na poziomie 400m3 to 0,6 kubatury/h.
Dla warunków zimowych aż nadto, ale złoże tej wielkości będzie wymagało cyklicznego odpoczynku.
Latem to nie poszalejesz ze schładzaniem.
Nie raz już było mówione że m3 złoża to 1/10 powierzchni po podłodze.
To najlepszy kompromis między wydajnością, a wielkością (kosztami).

*rafek11* a pomyślales o odziaływaniu w drugą stronę? 
Tam będzie zaciągane powietrze o temperaturze nawet -20oC.

----------


## heron

> Ta cena oczywiście na miejscu.
> Wiesz, ja się zastanawiam, czy nie targać tego do Lublina - dla mnie cena transportu to około 2500 PLN-ów, to i tak taniej niż mi zaśpiewali za tonę na Lubelszczyźnie. Więc szukam dalej.
> Dla Ciebie może lepiej:
> Spółdzielnia pracy surowców mineralnych
> 45-032 Opole
> ul. Kominka 3
> 77 466-84-21
> tyle, że już 86/tona brutto
> 
> ...


Dzieki za cynk. Dorwalem jedenego goscia, ktory teoretycznie moze za 70/tone przywiezc. Tyle, ze jeszcze nie ogladalem co on chce mi sprzedac  :Smile:  No ale wyglada obiecujaco...

----------


## Buszmen

> Moim zdaniem tym otoczakom nic nie brakuje.
> Złoże jakie planujesz trochę małe jak dla domu 240m2, a to tylko powierzchnia użytkowa, zresztą podobnie jak wydajność rekuperatora.
> Przy takim metrażu kubatura to pewnie jakieś 650m3.
> Maksymalny wydatek rekuperacji na poziomie 400m3 to 0,6 kubatury/h.
> Dla warunków zimowych aż nadto, ale złoże tej wielkości będzie wymagało cyklicznego odpoczynku.
> Latem to nie poszalejesz ze schładzaniem.
> Nie raz już było mówione że m3 złoża to 1/10 powierzchni po podłodze.
> To najlepszy kompromis między wydajnością, a wielkością (kosztami).


Czyli optymalnym rozmiarem złoża dla mnie byłoby około 25m3, tylko czy reku o podanej wydajności 400m3/h wykorzysta je? Czy takie złoże nie będzie przewymiarowane w stosunku do planowanego reku? I jeszcze kolejne pytanie, czy otoczaki frakcji 32-64mm można wymieszać ze żwirem 16-32mm aby powiększyć złoże? Nie straci na tym przepuszczalność samego złoża i czy opory zbytnio nie wzrosną?

----------


## rafek11

*rafek11* a pomyślales o odziaływaniu w drugą stronę? 
Tam będzie zaciągane powietrze o temperaturze nawet -20oC.[/QUOTE]

Dzięki za trafną sugestię. Myślałem, że szybko płynąca woda nie ma prawa zamarznąć, ale przecież ona nie płynie cały czas. Może masz jeszcze jakieś sugestie dotyczące pozostałych kwestii, o które pytalem?

----------


## Jani_63

Złoże przewymiarowane niczemu nie szkodzi. 
Daje nawet spory margines zapasu w przypadku dłużej utrzymujących się warunków ekstremalnych, 
i to zarówno tych z temperaturami ujemnymi jak i dodatnimi.
Frakcje możesz wymieszać. Zwiększysz tym powierzchnię wymiany.
Przy planowanym przez Ciebie GWC pole przekroju 5 x 0,8m to 4m2.
Dosłownie "przed chwilą" *adam_mk* wyliczał po raz kolejny jaka w takim złożu pozostaje przepustowość.
W Twoim przypadku bez problemu obsłuży to rurę czepną fi 250 z 1,5-2 krotnością.

----------


## Jani_63

*rafek11* darowałbym sobie tą zabawę z przepustnicą.
Dobrze wyliczony wymiennik nie będzie potrzebował regeneracji.
Układ dwóch rur zajmuje mniejszą powierzchnię (mniej kopania) i przy takim samym wydatku daje mniejsze opory ze względu na spowolnienie szybkości przypływu strugi.Średnicę trzeba tylko tak dobrać żeby wykluczyć przepływ laminarny przy małym przepływie jaki będzie występował zimą ze względu na mniejsze zapotrzebowanie* i* grożbę przesuszania wnętrza.Minusemrurowca jest brak samoistnej w pewnym stopniu regulacji wilgotności nawiewanego powietrza.Ale oba wymienniki mają zarówno swoich zwolenników jak i przeciwników.
To po prostu rzecz gustu.

----------


## manieq82

ja zapytam ponownie
jaki wg. was jest lepszy układ
rozwalony  na dwie rurki czy zawijas i długaaa rura?

a i o co chodzi z tym wykluczeniem przepływu laminarnego?

----------


## Mice

ja bym robił równolegle, natomiast ważna uwaga Jani_63 odnośnie przepływu laminarnego.
Przy małych przepływach nie dojdzie do wymieszania (lub w mniejszym stopniu) z warstwami powietrza zimnego przy ściankach rury.
A więc sprawność będzie mniejsza.
Przepływ laminarny

----------


## manieq82

czyli jak rozumiem lepiej będzie dać rozdziałkę i 2x fi160? bo fi 110 to chyba ciut mało - no chyba że 3x fi 110

a czy opisanych przeze mnie warunkach glebowych - ni sucho ni mokro- to będzie najlepsze rozwiązanie?
na pewno najłatwiejsze  :smile:

----------


## @[email protected]

Dla zainteresowanych żwirem z MARGO k. Wrocławia. 
Wczoraj dostałem foto ich otoczaka, mogę podesłać, jak dla mnie super materiał na GWC.

Pozdrawiam
Adam

----------


## heron

Witam,

Jaka frakcje radzicie dać do żwirowca? Czy 16-32 (plus troche wiekszych otoczaków wokół rur) nie będzie za mała (za duże opory)?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Jani_63

*manieq82* z tym rozdziałami to nie tak swobodnie. Żeby to miało ręce i nogi to przekrój rur po rozgałęzieniu musi być równy lu większy jak rury głównej. Innymi słowy obowiązują te same zasady co przy kładzeniu kanałów WM 
Dla fi 200mm o przejroju 314cm2 to albo 2x 160mm,
albo 4x 110mm.
W tym układzie zwalniasz strugę i zyskujesz na oporach jakie daje układ.. 
Układ_ Tichelmana_ pozwala też na czerpanie energii z większej objętości gruntu.
Dodatkowym plusem przy rozbiciu na kilka nitek, oczywiście przy zachowanej tej samej długości jak dla rury pojedynczej jest powierzchnia styku wymiennika z gruntem, a co za tym idzie poprawienie sprawności wymiany ciepła.

Wydaje mi się że warunki gruntowe masz dobre, bo _GWC rurowy_ nie może leżeć w wodzie, a z kolei małe podtopienia są mniej groźne niż w przypadku _GWC żwirowego_.
Teraz tylko działać  :wink:

----------


## @[email protected]

poniżej odpowiedź na Twoje pytanie heron:



> Witaj
> Na złoże stosuje się otoczaki rzeczne płukane (dostępne w betoniarniach i żwirowniach) o średnicy ziaren 35-65mm. Rury rozprowadzające i zbierające powietrze okłada się znacznie większymi głazami (10-15cm) żeby się żwir do otworów w rurze nie wsypywał i żeby tych otworów kompletnie nie zatkać.
> Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## heron

> poniżej odpowiedź na Twoje pytanie heron:


Dzieki @[email protected] Kurcze nie mogłem jakoś się dokopać do tej informacji googlami. Dzieki, że chciało ci się odpisać.

----------


## Pitt

> ... _GWC rurowy_ nie może leżeć w wodzie...


mógłbyś uzasadnić tą tezę ?

pzdr
Piotrek

----------


## manieq82

Dzięki Jani_63 za słuszne rady,
a dopytam, rozstaw między takimi 110 w gruncie?
40 cm może być mało?
Łyżka koparki cyrka 60 kilka to po dwu stronach szły by rurki  :smile:

----------


## Jani_63

Rura całkowicie zalana może przesiąkać co w efekcie może rodzić więcej problemów niż pożytku, do całkowitego unieruchomienia GWC włącznie.
Przy takich warunkach gruntowych zdecydowanie lepszym rozwiązaniem jest GWC glikolowe.
Ono jest wręcz dedykowane dla takiego gruntu.
Okresowe, krótkotrwałe podtapianie nie powinno stanowić większego problemu przy dobrym dodatkowym zaizolowaniu połączeń.
Warto to też uwzględnić przy planowaniu odprowadzania skroplin,
W takim przypadku studnia chłonna może nie zdawać egzaminu. 
*
manieq82* przydałaby się szersza łyżka.
W przypadku układania jakiekolwiek wymiennika gruntowego odstęp pomiędzy poszczególnymi nitkami powinien wynosić 80-100cm.
Mniejsze odległości będą skutkowały wzajemnym przenikaniem stref oddziaływania w objętości gruntu.
Jeśli grunt spoisty to można się pokusić o ręczne podkopywanie żeby zwiększyć odstęp miedzy rurami.
Ale jest to i pracochłonne i co *ważniejsze niebezpieczne !*

----------


## manieq82

żwir piasek, podkopywanie - ja muszę szybko zasypywać bo i tak samo się czasami zasypuje
oj. pamiętam jak pod wodę wykopałem 10M łopatą i na koniec uwaga Taty - "Co skończyłeś?"
na to całyyy wykop trach zawalił się  :smile: 
dzięki za rady
a co do skroplin - jeśli nie studnia chłonna (bo nia tez może woda naciągać wg mnie) to co? kolanko do dołu i jakaś pompka. lub jeszcze lepiej cała beczka pod wlotem żeby ta pompka nie za często działała tylko okresowo....

----------


## Jani_63

Beczka, rura zaślepiona w formie zbiornika, do tego pompa z czujnikiem pływakowym uruchamiana cyklicznie.
Inna możliwość to jeśli warunki pozwalają, przez syfon bezpośrednie odprowadzenie do kanalizacji.
Najniższy punk wcale nie musi być pod czerpnią.

----------


## @[email protected]

> Dzieki @[email protected] Kurcze nie mogłem jakoś się dokopać do tej informacji googlami. Dzieki, że chciało ci się odpisać.


Wiesz, wszyscy jedziemy na tym samym wózku...
Też buduję GWC, też mam problemy. To forum jest od tego aby sobie pomagać, a na razie tylko na tyle mnie stać  :wink: 
Jak już zbuduję, odpalę to będę się dzielił doświadczeniami

Pozdrawiam
Adam

----------


## Mice

> Beczka, rura zaślepiona w formie zbiornika, do tego pompa z czujnikiem pływakowym uruchamiana cyklicznie.
> Inna możliwość to jeśli warunki pozwalają, przez syfon bezpośrednie odprowadzenie do kanalizacji.
> Najniższy punk wcale nie musi być pod czerpnią.


Z drobną uwagą, że jak przy roztopach coś strzeli to szambo zalane  :big grin: 
A tak serio, to zrobiłbym krótką pionową rurę bez dna (żwir + geowłóknina na dole) tych skroplin nie powinno być dużo a w okresie kiedy będzie ich najwięcej woda nie podchodzi pod trawnik.
Pompa powinna być ostatecznością bo to nakład + koszt stały dodatkowy

----------


## manieq82

Witaj,
Też taką miałem pocżatkową koncepcję, ale jeśli teraz mam 40 poniżej rury wodę to jak przy niekorzystnych warunkach mi ją całkowicie zaleje to może zalać i rurę, całkowicie a wtedy z GWC nici
tego sie obawiam stąd również skłaniam sie ku wypompowywaniu
a pompa - kupiłem w casto za 50zł kilka lat temu, gwarancja 2 lata, działa bez zarzutu do dziś

----------


## Pitt

> Rura całkowicie zalana może przesiąkać...


Może, ale nie musi  :wink: 
U mnie woda na -1m, a wymiennik 50m rury kanalizacyjnej fi200 na -1,3 do -2,5m, bez dodatkowych uszczelnień
I nie przecieka  :big grin: 

pzdr
Piotrek

----------


## Jani_63

To nic tylko się cieszyć.
Jak jeszcze masz pewność że tak będzie zawsze i nie grozi dewastacja terenu żeby usunąć ewentualne przecieki, to tylko mieszkać i się rozkoszować tym faktem.  :wink: 
Ja w takim gruncie jaki masz stawiałbym GWC glikolowe.
Wysoka sprawność i spokój na wieki.  :smile:

----------


## @[email protected]

> Godzinę temu uruchomili mi ADSLa
> Walczę z kartą sieciową.
> Teraz jestem po GSM.
> Zrobię to stestuję łącze.
> Adam M.


i jak, zerknąłeś na moje wypociny?

----------


## Jareq

Witam, 


wklejam parę zdjęć z mojego żwirowca, 
wymiary 5,5 x 3,5 m
wysokość 0,7-0,8m 
żwirek jak widać - cały płukany myjką -niestety zalało mi go i zamuliło i musiałem wybierać ze 2-3 m3 żwiru z narożnika , tragedia nikomu nie życzę.
Mam pytanie, czy zamulenie ( kamienie pokryte powłoką glinki i piasku ale są przerwy dla przepływu powierza  ) ok. 10 cm mocno wpłynie na dalsze działanie.

taki żwirek miałem - wszystko umyte myjką - mokra i mozolna robota















Zdjęć z dalszej realizacji nie mam bo koparka przyjechała a robota nie dokończona. Na żwirek włóknina i styropian 20cm ( taki miałem z ocieplania ścian )


Pierwsza próba zrobiona działa !!!! 
 wentylatory centrali chodzą tak samo jak z czerpni ściennej, więc z oporami chyba nie ma problemów.
 Mam pytanie, 
czy zmiana oporów wpływa na pobór mocy wentylatorów ( tak może mogę potwierdzić czy rzeczywiści nie ma wzrostu oporów )?


pozdrawiam

----------


## adam_mk

Amperomierz w szereg z zasilaniem wentylatorów...
Adam M.

----------


## szczukot

a nawet lepiej wpiac w gniazdo zasilajace caly uklad. Zawsze dane beda dokladniejsze. Kto wie jaka tam siedzi elektronika itp. Moze straty na dziwnych trafach (chodz raczej byc nie powinno) sa wieksze niz to o ile wzrosnie zapotzrebowanie na samych wentylatorach.

Fantom

----------


## Jareq

witam,

dzięki biorę się za pomiary

pozdrawiam

----------


## Jareq

Witam,


pomiary zrobione,

 podłączyłem całą centralę do miernika gniazdkowego ( taki z castoramy )

wynik pomiaru nie zmienia się przy przełączaniu z czerpni ściennej na GWC - ciągle wskazuje 0,27 AMP i 59 WAT

Czy można na podstawie tego stwierdzić że, GWC nie ma w zasadzie żadnego wpływu na pracę centrali pod względem oporów powietrza? 

pozdrawiam

----------


## szczukot

Pytanko : 
Jak poloze okolo 150mb rury fi25 z glikolem, to relanie moge z tego wyciaganc kolo 20 * 150 = 3 kW ? Wystarczy do domku 500 m3 (reku 350) ?
Czy dolozyc jeszcze z 50 mb ?

Fantom

----------


## Jani_63

Dla podgrzanie 350m3/h powietrza o 22K (-20na zewnątrz - +2 za nagrzewnicą)będziesz potrzebował dostarczyć 2620W 
Przy czym zimą praktycznie nigdy nie będziesz wentylował z takim wydatkiem.
Dla Twojej kubatury realnie będzie to około 100m3/h
Pomyśl może nad rurą fi 32. Będą mniejsze opory przepływu.
Nie pamiętam jaki masz grunt, ale zakładam że co najmniej zawilgocony, a wtedy 20W/mb jest całkowicie realne.
Twoje GWC da więc radę.  :wink:

----------


## adam_mk

Właśnie z powodu takich dylematów sugerowałem dwa kawałki po 100mb rury fi 25.
Zrównoleglonej.
Jest zapas mocy i są małe opory.
Może to czasem jest przewymiarowane o jakie 0,5kW - ale za to do ciągłej pracy!

Adam M.

Ostatnio widziałem taką rurę po 99gr (netto).
Niedługo będą dawali za darmo, bo zaczęli od 3.20/mb

----------


## Mice

> Witam,
> 
> 
> pomiary zrobione,
> 
>  podłączyłem całą centralę do miernika gniazdkowego ( taki z castoramy )
> 
> wynik pomiaru nie zmienia się przy przełączaniu z czerpni ściennej na GWC - ciągle wskazuje 0,27 AMP i 59 WAT
> 
> ...


Można na podstawie tego jak i logicznych wniosków  :big grin:

----------


## Jani_63

> Ostatnio widziałem taką rurę po 99gr (netto).
> Niedługo będą dawali za darmo, bo zaczęli od 3.20/mb


Powinny jeszcze stanieć. :wink: 
Telefony komórkowe jeszcze niedawno były po 1zł netto (1,22zł brutto),
a teraz są już po 1zł brutto. :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin: 
O cenie początkowej nawet nie wspominam.  :big grin:  :wink:

----------


## Piczman

Ja płaciłem coś ponad 2,50 zł  :sad:

----------


## szczukot

No ja rure wlasnie kupilem po 1,50 netto (dn25).

Fantom

----------


## @[email protected]

Witam po krótkiej przerwie.
Panowie/Panie mam prośbę, kto jest na tyle obeznany w temacie aby zerknąć na mój projekt GWC i wyliczenia wentylacji? Sam nie jestem biegły w temacie zbyt dobrze, a nie chce mi się płacić "fachowcom" za zrobienie projektu i dobór centrali. Mam ambicje zrobić sam, co tylko się da - jak spieprzę to będę miał pretensje do siebie.
Dajcie znać, podeślę na priv.

Pozdrawiam
Adam

----------


## macst

Witam Panowie.

Mam pytanko do tych, którzy zainstalowali GWC Wodny 1 wraz z nagrzewnicą. Co nieco widać na zdjęciach u Piczmana, ale u mnie nagrzewnica będzie zamontowana na strychu nieużytkowym.
Jak sobie poradziliście z odprowadzeniem skroplin? Rozumiem, że mam przewiercić spód nagrzewnicy i wpiąć rurkę z odprowadzeniem do kanalizy. Ale czy nie istnieje ryzyko, że zimą, gdy w nagrzewnicy nic się nie będzie skraplać to podciśnienie powietrza nie spowoduje wyssania wody z syfonu lub ta woda po prostu odparuje? Nie zacznie wtedy zaciągać mi smrodu z kanalizy? U kogoś tutaj na forum podobno śmierdzi zdechła mysz, ale inni już podejrzewają, że może to być też z kanalizy...
Piczman jak to zrobiłeś na gotowo? Bo ostatnie Twoje rozwiązanie jakie widziałem to był worek foliowy i wiaderko, ale rozumiem, że nie jest to docelowe rozwiązanie...
U mnie wygląda to na dzień dzisiejszy tak:

Wszystko stanie na stelażu, więc miejsce pod spodem na syfon będzie.

Drugie pytanko. Ponieważ reku wraz z nagrzewnicą wylądowało na strychu to musiałem doprowadzić tam rurki z glikolem. Wysokość nad poziom położenia rurek to chyba z 8 metrów będzie. Planuję układ zamknięty. Czy muszę stosować jakąś mega dużą pompę teraz do tego? Czy wysokość nie ma znaczenia bo ciężar cieczy się zrównoważy?

Pozdrawiam
macst

----------


## Piczman

Ja ostatnio nauczyłem się odkładać to co do zrobienia na ostatnia chwilę, czekam więc na upały  :smile: 
Sprawdzę czy w ogóle jest potrzebny ten odpływ, na zdrowy rozum to tak.
Syfon z rurki chyba powinien wystarczyć, podciśnienia tam nie ma !?
Trzeba spróbować i obserwować.
Dojdziemy ,,,

----------


## macst

Sęk w tym, że latem nie będzie problemu. Pamiętasz ile się Tobie wykraplało wody w zeszłym roku. W wyniku tego syfon latem będzie stale zapełniony.
Nic to.. Będę Cię bacznie obserwował...  :smile:  Ale sam się muszę zająć tym tematem wcześniej, choć zacznę użytkować ten sprzęt dopiero na koniec bieżącego roku.

----------


## Piczman

W zimie nie ma skroplin, tym bardziej że masz to wszystko na stryszku  :smile:

----------


## macst

No i właśnie o tą zimę się martwię.  :smile: 
Brak skroplin = możliwość wyschnięcia wody w kolanku, a potem będę zakładał wątek: smród z instalacji reku - co się dzieje?  :wink:

----------


## Piczman

Kranik sobie wstaw !
Odkręcaj w Maju i zakręcaj we Wrześniu .

----------


## macst

I jeszcze jakiś elektroniczny sterownik do tego kranika, coby to bezobsługowe było...  :smile: 
Wiem wiem.. Tak to tylko w Erze...

Tak sobie teraz myślę, że zamiast typowego kolanka zrobię jakiś większy pojemnik z dopływem i odpływem na różnych poziomach (dopływ niżej niż odpływ). Powinno być dobrze.

Pozdrawiam
macst

----------


## szczukot

Sluchajcie, jak zamiast 2 x 100 mb dn25 dam 1 x 150 mb dn32 do glikolu w ziemi to duzo nie strace na mozliwosci odzysku energii ? Po prostu nie mam gdzie upchanac tych dwoch petli po 100 m, a jedna 150 jakos wcisne. I wtedy dalbym wieksza srednice.

Fantom

----------


## heron

Witam,

Czy dobrze widze na zdjęciach, że dajecie rury w żwirowcu na dno złoża? Prośba do tych co już zrobili i tych co mają przemyślenia w temacie - poradźcie czy dobór położenia rur (chodzi o wysokość położenia rury w przekroju złoża) jest tu bardzo istotny (dlaczego)?

Z góry dzięki.

----------


## @[email protected]

Dla optymalnego wykorzystania złoża wydaje się, że powinno się dawać w połowie wysokości. Czerpnia (zasilenie) w przeciwległym rogu co wyjście z GWC. Kiedyś pisali o tym.

----------


## adam_mk

> Dla optymalnego wykorzystania złoża wydaje się, że powinno się dawać w połowie wysokości. Czerpnia (zasilenie) w przeciwległym rogu co wyjście z GWC. Kiedyś pisali o tym.


Dokładnie tak!
Do tego - im bardziej kwadratowe (patrząc z góry) tym optymalniej.

Adam M.

----------


## heron

No to mam słodko-gorzko  :Smile:  bo kwadrat jest ale rura nie będzie dokładnie na środku. No, ściany fundamentowe już są, przepusty także - teraz tylko żwir kupić i wypłukać. 

@[email protected], a na jakim ty jesteś etapie?

----------


## @[email protected]

> No to mam słodko-gorzko  bo kwadrat jest ale rura nie będzie dokładnie na środku. No, ściany fundamentowe już są, przepusty także - teraz tylko żwir kupić i wypłukać. 
> 
> @[email protected], a na jakim ty jesteś etapie?


Chyba jesteśmy na podobnym etapie. Szukam otoczaka, no i oczywiście cierpliwie czekam na opinię adam_mk odnośnie moich wyliczeń i projektu wentylacji  :big grin: 
Ostatnio siedzę w pracy po 13h więc na budowę zaglądam raz w tygodniu  :sad: .

Pozdrawiam
Adam

----------


## rafek11

Ok. 5m mojego rurowca będzie zakopane na głęb. 1,5m pod podjazdem. Żadne szambiarki i innego rodzaju ciężarówy nie bedą miały tam dostępu, tylko osobowe. Hydraulik zasugerował mi jakieś specjalne, bardziej wytrzymałe rury na tym odcinku (podobno też dużo droższe od zwykłych pomarańczowych kanalizacyjnych). Czy jest sens, czy zwykłe dadzą radę? I drugie pytanie. Czy trzeba jakoś specjalnie zagęszczać poszczególne warstwy gliny, którą zasypię wykop? Czy wystarczy zwykłe udeptywanie każdej warstwy i solidne zagęszczenie ostatniej podczas przygotowania podjazdu?

----------


## @[email protected]

Hydraulik chyba przesadza, ale to moja opinia. Co z taką rurą zakopaną na głębokości 1,5 m może się stać? Nawet czołgiem można wjeżdżać.
Co do zagęszczania - żeby mieć pewność, że podjazd nie będzie 'siadał' lepiej zagęszczać warstwami około 30 cm ( chyba, że dużo ważysz, to możesz deptać  :smile:  , ale zagęszczara zrobi to na pewno lepiej)

Pozdrawiam
Adam

----------


## szczukot

No ja cos w koncu zaczalem dzialac w tym temacie GWC Wodnego. Polozylem 150 mb rury dn32 okolo 2-2,5 m pod ziemia. Wyjscia juz mam na strychu kolo miejsca na reku. Szczelnosc sprawdzona. Za robocizne (tylko to co w ziemi) zaplacilem 400 zl + koparka.

Fantom

----------


## heron

Ja właśnie odebrałem geowłóknine (gramatura 300) i przymierzam sie do otoczaków. Mam na oku firme z Krakowa, która ma frakcje 10-20 i 20-60 po dobrej cenie. Po rozmowie z geotechnikiem doszlismy do wniosku, ze wymieszamy po 15t z obydwu frakcji (to ma być pod garażem, więc musi się jako tako zagęścić). Gdyby bylo za dużo drobnicy to ewentualnie dokupie 10t tej wiekszej. Musze jeszcze tylko wybrać się do Krakowa na wizje lokalną  :Smile: 
No i mam głęboką nadzieję, że żwir jest dobrze wypłukany przynajmniej z gliny i innych takich.

----------


## heron

A właśnie. Jaką siatke stosowaliście do owijania rur? I przede wszystkim gdzie ją można kupić?  :Smile: 

Z góry dzięki.

----------


## k62

Heron, nie bierz tej mniejszej frakcji.
Już dostawałeś odpowiedź, jakie mają być otoczaki. 

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post4110742

----------


## heron

Ja pamietam ten post, ale to złoże ma być pod garażem dwustanowiskowym, a więc chudziak będzie obciążony jakimiś 3 tonami na co dzień. Złoże w związku z tym musi być stabilne. Dlatego geotechnik doradza domieszke drobniejszej frakcji żeby to się dało w miare zagęścić.
Sam już teraz nie wiem. Musze sie z tym przespać.

----------


## @[email protected]

heron, ja też mam (będę miał) dwustanowiskowy i jakoś nie martwię się tym  :smile:

----------


## Jani_63

A jednostanowiskowy to niby przenosi mniejsze obciążenie na m2 ?  :big grin: 
*heron*, te szacunkowe 3t rozkłada sie na 30m2, co daje 100kg/m2, czyli 0,01kg/cm2.
To mniejszy nacisk niż człowiek wywiera na podłoże stojąc (około 0,15kg/cm2).
O chodzie nie wspominając.  :big grin: 
*@[email protected]* słusznie robi że śpi spokojnie i nie obciąża głowy takimi problemami.  :wink:

----------


## macst

*Jani_63* przeliczasz ciężar samochodu na powierzchnię garażu, a człowieka na powierzchnię stóp ludzkich... Przelicz może ciężar auta na powierzchnię styku z podłożem (tak jak zrobiłeś z człowiekiem) i wtedy porównaj te dwie wartości... Już chyba nie będzie tak różowo...

Pozdrawiam
macst

----------


## Jani_63

:ohmy: Wiesz o czym piszesz?
Tu nie chodzi o nacisk jaki wywiera samochód na podłoże, tylko o nacisk na złoże żwirowe pod garażem o powierzchnie 30m2

----------


## macst

Wiem o czym piszę...  :smile: 

Zrozumiałem, że wg Ciebie samochód stojący w garażu wywiera nacisk 0,01 kg/cm2, a człowiek stojący w tym samym garażu wywiera już 0,15 kg/cm2. A to nie byłaby prawda... Ty użyłeś skrótu myślowego, a ja muszę mieć całymi zdaniami.  :big grin: 

Pozdrawiam
macst

----------


## @[email protected]

Tu chodzi o nacisk na złoże wywierany przez płytę betonową znajdującą się nad nim - moim zdaniem zmartwienia nie ma. Może być zmartwieniem natomiast odpowiednia wytrzymałość samej płyty - trzeba się przyłożyć, siatkę dać, no i sama wylewka nie może być byle jaka  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam
Adam

----------


## Mice

Nie ma co panikować, u mnie stoi kombi o wadze 1,3t, sama posadzka ma 6cm grubości i jakoś nic się nie zapadło  :big grin: 
Dać siatkę, dobry beton a nie jakieś cudo i będzie stało dłużej niż chałupa ...

----------


## heron

No dobra już dobra  :wink: 
Wiem, że panikuje, ale wole się dwa razy zastanowić niż popełnić błąd. 

U mnie chudziak wychodzi pancerny porównując do cytowanego 6cm - mam 15cm B15 zbrojony dwoma siatkami gora i dól (Q188 ). 
Tia, faktycznie nie wygląda to żle. Dobra, wezme 20-60 i już. 

Dzięki za sprowadzenie na ziemie  :wink:

----------


## k62

Dobra decyzja.
Dodając drobne otoczaki miałbyś duże opory przepływu powietrza.

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

Strasznie obszerny wątek.
Aktualnie przebijam się przezeń.
Mam nadzieję, że nie popełnię gafy zadając pytanie nie zapoznawszy się z całym wątkiem...

Mam zamiar zbudować GWC rurowy pod domem. W układzie równoległym. Z rur kanalizacyjnych fi200 i 160 (rys).

Mam szereg pytań

1.
Na zdjęciach (na gwc.net.pl) widziałem układy położone pomiędzy ścianami fundamentowymi. Moim zdaniem to duży błąd, nie ze względu na przechłodzenie podłogi od GWC, ale ze względu na znacznie gorsze warunki regeneracji takiego złoża, zamkniętego z pięciu stron. Z tego względu planuję rury ułożyć nieco pod dolną linią fundamentu (rys).
Dom będzie niepodpiwniczony.
Czy dobrze myślę?

2.
Domyślam się, że ze względu na wymianę ciepła, rury winny być jak najcieńsze.
Czy cienkościenne rury (na Allegro widziałem fi 200 o ściankach 3,9mm a fi160 nawet 3,2mm) wytrzymają napór budynku?

3.
Jak takie rury, a w szczególności połączenia pomiędzy nimi, zachowają się podczas zagęszczania gruntu (zwłaszcza pierwszych warstw)?

4.
Rura będzie przechodziła min. pod fundamentem. Fundament będzie wylewany po położeniu rury. Czy należy ją w tym miejscy specjalnie wzmocnić?

5.
Czy redukcję 200->160 wykonać na etapie trójnika (odgałęzienie od rury "rozprowadzającej" fi200 do rur równoległych fi160), czy za trójnikiem, na rurach równoległych (by ograniczyć opory na trójniku)?

6.
W jaki sposób można oszacować opór takiego GWC?

7.
Planuję rozprawić się ze skroplinami za pomocą małej studni chłonnej niedaleko wlotu do GWC (rys). 
Czy takie rozwiązanie spełni swoją funkcję (przy odpowiednich spadkach na samym GWC)?
Czym może grozić fakt, że poprzez zastosowanie studni chłonnej następuje przerwanie przepony układu, przez co układ nie jest odseparowany od gruntu?


Pytania trochę obok głównego nurtu wątku, ale jak najbardziej na temat, więc mam nadzieję, że uzyskam odpowiedź.

(już mi się nie chce tego przerabiać, ale obiecuję, że (ewentualne) kolejne rysunki będą mniejsze)

----------


## heron

Podnosze pytanie odnośnie siatki do owinięcia rur do żwirowca. Nie moge się zdecydować między ocynkiem (oczko 25mm), stal w pcv (oczko 25mm), siatka pcv (oczko 10mm), siatka z włókna szklanego (sami wiecie jakie oczko, ale małe).

Najchętniej użyłbym siatki z włókna szklanego bo mam resztki, ale się waham czy oczko nie za małe (opory). Siatka z pcv troche za bardzo się rwie w rękach. Ewentualnie te metalowe.

Co zastosowaliście u siebie? Z góry dzięki.

----------


## heron

> 3.
> Jak takie rury, a w szczególności połączenia pomiędzy nimi, zachowają się podczas zagęszczania gruntu (zwłaszcza pierwszych warstw)?


Z reguły najpierw się zagęszcza, potem kopie pod rury i je przysypuje. Powinno wystarczyć jeśli to potem udeptasz. Ewentualnie jakaś leciutka zagęszczarka.




> 4.
> Rura będzie przechodziła min. pod fundamentem. Fundament będzie wylewany po położeniu rury. Czy należy ją w tym miejscy specjalnie wzmocnić?


A konsultowałeś to z jakimś konstruktorem? Grunt pod fundamentem (ławą) powinien być nienaruszony. W przeciwnym razie może osiadać więcej niż byś chciał. Tyle teorii mogę wygłosić jako laik. Resztę zostawiam fachowcom.




> 6.
> W jaki sposób można oszacować opór takiego GWC?


Podaj emaila (może być na priv) to Ci podeśle arkusz kalkulacyjny, który pomoże w takim oszacowaniu.

----------


## adam_mk

Z tą siatką...
Metalu bym tam nie pchał, bo tam jest wilgoć, choć temperatury niewysokie.
Tylko plastik, a jak "słabowaty" to dwa razy.
To zabezpieczenie, żeby się żwir do rury otworami nie sypał.

Można bez siatki, ale wtedy trzeba rurę obłożyć kamieniami większymi od otworów.
I dopiero na to żwir - jak leci.
Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Jest tu rysunek czerpni ze studzienką chłonną...

Generator kłopotów!!!

Zrób na normalnym trójniku 90st. ustawionym wprost pod wlotem.
Jak zamiast chłonąć zacznie tędy napełniać wodami gruntowymi to dno zalejesz ślicznym betonikiem i w 5 minut "postawisz sprawę na nogi".
Jak zrobisz tak jak na rysunku - to jak to zrobisz?

Adam M.

----------


## heron

> Z tą siatką...
> Metalu bym tam nie pchał, bo tam jest wilgoć, choć temperatury niewysokie.
> Tylko plastik, a jak "słabowaty" to dwa razy.
> To zabezpieczenie, żeby się żwir do rury otworami nie sypał.
> 
> Można bez siatki, ale wtedy trzeba rurę obłożyć kamieniami większymi od otworów.
> I dopiero na to żwir - jak leci.
> Adam M.


Adamie, dzieki. Takze nie bardzo mi sie widziała siatka metalowa ze względu na wilgoć. Nawet ocynk kiedyś zakończy żywota  :Smile:

----------


## heron

Adamie_mk, skoro już przy temacie otworów w rurach jesteśmy...Wydumałem sobie, że nie ma sensu robić ich na całym obwodzie rury a tylko na tej jej części, która "patrzy na złoże (a nie na ściane). Gdybym się mylił to proszę sprowadź mnie do pionu  :wink: 

A i jeszcze powierzchnia otworów. Wierce tak, żeby sumaryczna powierzchnia otworów była 4-krotnie większa od pola przekroju  fi200. Wystarczy czy należałoby jeszcze powiercić?

Z góry dzięki.

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

Dziękuję za odpowiedzi.

Trafne uwagi. A wydawało mi się, że wszystko przemyślałem ;)

Mój mail: pawelpiwowarczyk / a t / gazeta / k r o p k a / pl

Mam kolejną kwestię.
W jaki sposób rozwiązujecie (lub macie zamiar rozwiązać) problem odpoczynku złoża?
Przewymiarowujecie na tyle, by złoże nie wymagało odpoczynku? To chyba w rurowcu nie wchodzi w grę?
Cyklicznie przełączacie na czerpnię omijającą GWC?

Pytanie "obok" i z typu teoretycznych ;)
Czy ktoś wykorzystuje (i czy ma to sens) mały układ GWC typu wodny 1 do rozmrażania chodnika i podjazdu przed domem?

----------


## heron

> Mój mail: pawelpiwowarczyk / a t / gazeta / k r o p k a / pl


Poszło na maila.




> Mam kolejną kwestię.
> W jaki sposób rozwiązujecie (lub macie zamiar rozwiązać) problem odpoczynku złoża?
> Przewymiarowujecie na tyle, by złoże nie wymagało odpoczynku? To chyba w rurowcu nie wchodzi w grę?
> Cyklicznie przełączacie na czerpnię omijającą GWC?


W czasie kiedy złoże ma odpoczywać (regenerować się) przełączasz reku na tzw. bypass. Inaczej: na czerpnie pomijającą GWC. Można to zautomatyzować lub machać ręcznie  :Smile:

----------


## vega1

a nie można przewymiarować rurowca na tyle, że pociągnie całą zimę bez regeneracji?

----------


## heron

Pewnie można tylko trzeba policzyć jak duży musiałby być i zastanowić się czy koszt jest akceptowalny i czy tyle miejsca jest na działce. Coś mi się wydaje, że byłby problem i z jednym i z drugim  :wink:

----------


## Jani_63

Miejscem bym się nie martwił, bo wariantów położenia rury może być wiele, a do tego można to jeszcze pospinać.
No cóż, za free się tego zrobić nie da.

----------


## adam_mk

heron

Jak obłożysz tę rurę kamieniami czy obsypiesz żwirem, to i tak, co byś nie wykombinował, zasłonisz lwią część tych otworów.
DLATEGO potrzebny jest tak wielki nadmiar tej powierzchni otworów.
Nie należy akurat w tym miejscu tworzyć "wąskiego gardła" jak jest inna możliwość.
TERAZ masz to na wierzchu.
Zakopiesz to już nie poprawisz...

Adam M.

----------


## romano78

Witam wszystkich ,mam takie pytanie jakiej długości powinien być pionowy odwiert  fi160 żeby wystarczył na 160m2 powierzchni domu mam w tej chwili wywiercony w piwnicy własnymi rękami zbiornik retencyjny i włożona jest tam rura fi 160 o długości 8m głębiej się niestety nie dało bo pojawiła się woda  , tak gdzieś od drugiego metra była mokra glina ,parę watów by pewnie z tego uzyskał?, myślałem o wsadzeniu tam parędziesiąt metrów alupexa dodam że chodzi mi bardziej o chłodzenie latem centrala będzie w przyszłości chyba raczej ta z tych nie zamarzalnych.Pozdrawiam

----------


## @[email protected]

adam_mk, 
wiem, że ideał na żwirowca to frakcja 32-65 - niestety ciężko o taką. Czy 32-150 w większej niż zakładaliśmy ilości da radę? Nie wiem jeszcze (nie widziałem) jak to wygląda- czy więcej jest drobnego, czy grubego, czy może 50/50, ale zakładając pesymistycznie, że więcej będzie dużego, gdybym dał powiedzmy złoże o wysokości 1m - dało by to u mnie jakieś 30 m3 - co Ty na to?

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

> a nie można przewymiarować rurowca na tyle, że pociągnie całą zimę bez regeneracji?


Moim zdaniem rurowca tylko w określonej sytuacji można przewymiarować, i to tylko częściowo (taki był podtekst mojego poprzedniego pytania).
Przewymiarowanie poprzez zastosowanie dłuższej rury będzie kompletnie mijało się z celem i spowoduje, przy pracy ciągłej, szybkie zużycie wymiennika.

Moim zdaniem sens ma przewymiarowanie, które spowoduje wolniejszy przepływ powietrza przez rury - a więc zagęszczenie rur w układzie Tichelmanna. A i wówczas odcinek od czerpni do kilku pierwszych trójników szybko  zużyje się.
Dobrze myślę?

----------


## vega1

ja dedukowałem inaczej. Jak bym miał załóżmy 100 metrów rurowca, to nie ma możliwości szybkiego całkowitego wyczerpania złoża (wymiennika napisałeś). Zużyją się pierwsze jego części, ale zostaje przecież dalszy ciąg rury. Byle do wiosny, a potem ładujemy gorącym letnim powietrzem, schładzając dom. Pytanie tylko, ile musi mieć taki rurowiec, aby całą zimę "obsłużył"...

----------


## adam_mk

@[email protected]
Byłoby dobrze, jakby było 50/50 grubego i drobnego.
Ale...
Tak naprawdę to akurat ten żwir to tam niewiele robi, poza tym, ze jest i jest TWARDY.
O ile w normalnym złożu nie ma oporów, to w takim nie ma ich do kwadratu!
Jest więcej miejsca pomiędzy ziarnami żwiru - i tyle.
Nośnikiem ciepła z gruntu i tak była jest i będzie woda. (ściślej mówiąc - para wodna, wilgoć).
Złoże z takiego, jaki opisujesz też da się "uklepać" jaką zagęszczarką na tyle, żeby nie było jak basen pełen piłek pingpongowych.

Poza tym...
Wybierzesz co większe do obłożenia tych podziurawionych rur to te mniejsze zostaną i relacja się polepszy.
Złoże będzie wystarczająco stabilne.
Jak jest czysty i nie zagliniony a cena ludzka - to brać.

Adam M.

----------


## Wirecki

Szukam fachowca do ułożenia gwc rurowego. Dom w Mikołowie. 
Nie chce mi się, nie mam zagęszczarki, sam zrobię jak nikogo nie znajdę w rozsądnej cenie. Pozdr.

----------


## ciasteczka

Witajcie
po ostatnich desczach, które nawiedziły nas wszystkich...
wody opadowe tak bardzo podniosła , że zalało mi mojego żwirowca....
teraz już wody opadają...
postanowiłem zrobić drenaż wokół domu...
i odprowadzenie wraz z deszczówką..
to zapobiegnie dalszym tego typu sytuacjom...
ale powiedzcie mi..
czy mogło sie cos stać przez ten czas w moim żwirowcu.??
nie wiem jakieś osady, jakieś bakterie lub inne stwory??
i jest szansa go uratować????
jeszcze nie jest zaspany więc w każdej chwili mogę do niego zajrzeć...
pomóżcie..
z góry dziękuję..

----------


## Jani_63

Jeśli go nie zamuliło to wydaje mi się że wystarczy go przepłukać czysta wodą.
Najlepiej kilkakrotnie, a później dobrze przewentylować.

----------


## robdk

Jeśli była dana geowłóknina to nie powinno być problemu z zamuleniem.

----------


## herakles

A ja zapytam, czy taki gwc powietrzny rurowy z rury kanalizacyjnej można położyć pod lustrem wód gruntowych, ktoś tak ma, czy cieknie, jak to dobrze uszczelnić? Na działce, na której chcę to zbudować wody gruntowe okresowo się podnoszą.

----------


## k62

> A ja zapytam, czy taki gwc powietrzny rurowy z rury kanalizacyjnej można położyć pod lustrem wód gruntowych


To idealne warunki do GWC wodnego,
przy rurowym po pewnym czasie będą problemy.

----------


## herakles

> To idealne warunki do GWC wodnego,
> przy rurowym po pewnym czasie będą problemy.


A dlaczego idealne? Wody są wysoko przeważnie na wiosnę, w tą wiosnę były na 1,2m, ale po dużych opadach jak ostatnio podskoczyły wyjątkowo na 1,1m. W zimie sa na 1,5m, w lecie nawet głębiej niż 2m. Wszystko zależy od czasu od ostatnich większych opadów.

Chciałem rurowy powietrzny bo wydaje (wydaje!) mnie się tani. Pompy ciepła żadnej nie będzie, więc co z tą wodą zrobić? Przez nagrzewnicę przepuścić?
Myślałem, żeby dodatkowo pokleić te rury kanalizacyjne, ale nie za bradzo wiem jak, jak to się je?

----------


## k62

Czytałeś to?
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...i-quot-robiony

----------


## vega1

> Myślałem, żeby dodatkowo pokleić te rury kanalizacyjne, ale nie za bradzo wiem jak, jak to się je?


 pokleić dobrym klejem, a dodatkowo może na zewnątrz zalepikować jakimś lepiszczem dobrym. Wtedy pewnie na lata będzie trzymać bez przeciekania.

----------


## herakles

> pokleić dobrym klejem, a dodatkowo może na zewnątrz zalepikować jakimś lepiszczem dobrym. Wtedy pewnie na lata będzie trzymać bez przeciekania.


A możesz powiedzieć czym konkretnie?
Dobry klej?
Lepiszcz?

----------


## herakles

> Czytałeś to?
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...i-quot-robiony


Czytam i się przekonuję do wodnego na głębokości wody w suche lato, mam nadzieję, że na takie trafię w przeciągu 2 lat.

----------


## vega1

> A możesz powiedzieć czym konkretnie?
> Dobry klej?
> Lepiszcz?


ja sam konkretnie nie wiem. Wiem że będę budował GWC rurowe i chcę je przewymiarować. W związku z tym muszę znaleźć dobry sposób na uszczelnienie połączeń rur. Kiedyś byłem modelarzem i kleiłem wtedy kadłuby z tkaniny szklanej nasączonej klejem. Było to bardzo mocne i szczelne. Być może pójdę tą drogą i każde łączenie rury, wzmocnie tą tkaniną z klejem. Trzeba zrobić próbę. Może smoła dobrze złapie z rurami PCV i też da wystarczające uszczelnienie. Tak czy owak trzeba coś wymyśleć. Szukam też odpowiednich rur, bo zwykłe mnie nie przekonują swoją trwałością i wytrzymałością.

----------


## adam_mk

Kiedyś stosowano do kanalizy taśmę Densa.
To płótno nasączone jakimś bituminem (smołą).
Bardzo dobrze się sprawdzało.
Połączenia trwałe, elastyczne (w miarę) i wodoszczelne...
Adam M.

----------


## @[email protected]

Bardzo dobrym klejem jest klej do szyb samochodowych. Jest elastyczny i bardzo mocny - być może załatwi sprawę. Jak ktoś miał okazję wycinać szybę samochodową to wie jak to diabelstwo  trzyma. Drogi trochę jest, ale aż tak dużo tych połączeń nie ma.
Ja tym klejem pokleiłem rurę spalinową od pieca CO gazowego, bo kondensat mi się wydostawał na łączeniu i 'moczył' sufit. Łączenie między rurą kwasoodporną a rurą osłonową PCV. Już 8 lat siedzi 'toto' i nic się z tym nie dzieje.
Polecam próbę właśnie z tym klejem.

Pozdrawiam
Adam

----------


## Piczman

Jak tam GWC u Was śmiga ?
U mnie daje 17,3 C przy 28 C na zewnątrz.
Do domu wpada 19,5 bo na strychu straty są.
Dziś wstawiłem by-pass bo dom się lekko nagrzał.
Zobaczymy czy schłodzi coś, z reku temp. lekko rosła ,,,

----------


## herakles

No to jeszcze napisz jaką masz rurę/złoże.

----------


## Mice

U mnie żwirowiec daje w granicach 15,3-15,6  :big grin:

----------


## Piczman

U mnie glikolowe jest !

----------


## robdk

> No to jeszcze napisz jaką masz rurę/złoże.



Chyba mało czytasz... 
*Piczman*-a GWC jest szeroko opisany w tym wątku, w wątku co link wcześniej podany jak i w jego dzienniku budowy, nie wspomnę wątku o buforze...

----------


## orko

> Wiem że będę budował GWC rurowe i chcę je przewymiarować. W związku z tym muszę znaleźć dobry sposób na uszczelnienie połączeń rur.  Szukam też odpowiednich rur, bo zwykłe mnie nie przekonują swoją trwałością i wytrzymałością.


Po co chcesz uszczelniać dodatkowo rury? Przecież w środku i tak skropliny ci się pojawią, więc bez studzienki się nie obejdzie.
Zwykłe rury PCV są nie wystarczające na GWC?  :ohmy: 
Chcesz po tym czołgiem jeździć?

----------


## herakles

> Po co chcesz uszczelniać dodatkowo rury? Przecież w środku i tak skropliny ci się pojawią, więc bez studzienki się nie obejdzie.
> Zwykłe rury PCV są nie wystarczające na GWC? 
> Chcesz po tym czołgiem jeździć?


Ja się dorzucę, bo tyż myślę o dodatkowym uszczelnieniu: Jeżeli masz rurę na głębokości 2m, a wody gruntowe okresowo na wysokości 1m, to ciśnienie jak na warunki gruntowe całkiem spore. Czy nie zacznie mi się lać jak z prosiaka do środka rury? Skropliny, to litr na godzinę, może dwa, a z takiej nieszczelności albo i kilku to może być i 100 i więcej i zaczynają się problemy.

I mam pytanie, czy ktoś próbował wygiąć taką rurę na ciepło, tak żeby skręcała powiedzmy na 3m o kąt π/4 ew π/2?

----------


## @[email protected]

przy wyginaniu raczej się zmieni przekrój rury - zwyczajnie ją spłaszczy - ale może się mylę.

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

> Jeżeli masz rurę na głębokości 2m, a wody gruntowe okresowo na wysokości 1m, to ciśnienie jak na warunki gruntowe całkiem spore. Czy nie zacznie mi się lać jak z prosiaka do środka rury? Skropliny, to litr na godzinę, może dwa, a z takiej nieszczelności albo i kilku to może być i 100 i więcej i zaczynają się problemy.


Tym bardziej, że uszczelki w rurach mogą działać niesymetrycznie. Rury oglądałem, ale na (ewentualną) niesymetryczność uszczelnienia nie zwróciłem uwagi.

A jak, a propos tego tematu, rozwiązujecie problem skroplin? Studnia chłonna? Podłączenie do kanalizacji poprzez syfon?
Syfon wyschnie, studnię chłonną może zalać i tędy woda dostanie się do rur.

----------


## vega1

no właśnie to jest spory kłopot. Co ze skroplinami... ?

----------


## Jani_63

> I mam pytanie, czy ktoś próbował wygiąć taką rurę na ciepło, tak żeby skręcała powiedzmy na 3m o kąt π/4 ew π/2?


 Nie wiem jak z rurami pomarańczowymi (grubsze ścianki), ale szare można giąć na ciepło, z tym że od strony mniejszego promienia zaczyna się robić harmonijka.
Może jakbyś to robił na jakimś kole to by ładnie wyszło, ale puki nie spróbujesz to wiedzieć nie będziemy.  :wink:

----------


## Jareq

> Jak tam GWC u Was śmiga ?
>  ,,,



U mnie żwirowiec daje 12,5.
temperatura na zewnątrz od 20 - 29 a z GWC leciało zawsze ok. 12,5 
jak na razie najdłużej chodził 2 dni ale wentylacja u mnie zawsze odpoczywa  ok. 5 h na dobę 
niestety  chyba kiepsko działa u mnie by-pass bo po przejściu przez reku odnotowuję wzrost temperatury o 6 stopni !!! ( wiem , że 1,5 st. dają wentylatory )


pozdrawiam

----------


## aadamuss24

Do gięcia rury warto zasypać ją piaskiem wtedy może harmonijka się nie zrobi. 

Jareq jaką masz temp. w domu ? pozdr adam

----------


## Jareq

> Jareq jaką masz temp. w domu ? pozdr adam


obecnie ok. 22 stopnie


pozdrawiam

----------


## adam_mk

A ja marznę w firmie, jak nie zapalę w piecyku....
Wczoraj mi się nie chciało podpalać to miałem 16stC i zmarzłem jak glizda w trawie...
Akumulacja...
Buda z litej cegły i kamienia o ścianach 50-60cm.

Problem rozwiązałem.Zrobiłem nadmuchowe.
Zza okna, pędzone wentylatorem.
Adam M.

----------


## Mice

> U mnie żwirowiec daje 12,5.
> temperatura na zewnątrz od 20 - 29 a z GWC leciało zawsze ok. 12,5 
> jak na razie najdłużej chodził 2 dni ale wentylacja u mnie zawsze odpoczywa  ok. 5 h na dobę 
> niestety  chyba kiepsko działa u mnie by-pass bo po przejściu przez reku odnotowuję wzrost temperatury o 6 stopni !!! ( wiem , że 1,5 st. dają wentylatory )
> 
> 
> pozdrawiam


a od kiedy działa i czy jest pod domem czy poza nim ?

----------


## k62

Jakie temperatury za GWC w wątku
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-GWC&p=3881695

Może tam warto dopisać troche danych bo warunki są ekstremalne

----------


## Jareq

> a od kiedy działa i czy jest pod domem czy poza nim ?


Dziala 3 tygodnie i jest poza domem

pozdrawiam

----------


## Mice

> Dziala 3 tygodnie i jest poza domem
> 
> pozdrawiam


dlatego tak ładnie, pod domem są wyższe temp (nie ulega takiemu schłodzeniu) no i dopiero 3tyg z przerwą 5h to też swoje robi.

----------


## Jani_63

> A ja marznę w firmie, jak nie zapalę w  piecyku....
> Wczoraj mi się nie chciało podpalać to miałem 16stC i  zmarzłem jak glizda w trawie...
> Akumulacja...
> Buda z litej cegły i  kamienia o ścianach 50-60cm.
> 
> Adam M.


  :big grin:  Przynajmniej się browar nie grzeje.  :big grin: 
Gdybym bawił w Twojej okolicy można liczyć na schłodzenie grzbietu przy tych temperaturach?  :big grin:

----------


## adam_mk

Oczywiście!
Zawsze zapraszam!

Jak zmarzniesz - to nie moja wina...
Na własne życzenie zmarzniesz...
Adam M.

----------


## Pitt

> pokleić dobrym klejem, a dodatkowo może na zewnątrz zalepikować jakimś lepiszczem dobrym. Wtedy pewnie na lata będzie trzymać bez przeciekania.


bzdura !
a rozszerzalności termiczna ?
dla rur PCV na długości 10m dla różnicy temperatur 40stC wymagana jest kompensacja 2,5cm
pzdr
Piotrek

----------


## manieq82

jak tam 2 metry pod ziemią będzie stała temperatura przez cały rok
wahania pewnie z 5 st. C - maks
jaka rozszerzalność wtedy?

----------


## Pitt

> jak tam 2 metry pod ziemią będzie stała temperatura przez cały rok
> wahania pewnie z 5 st. C - maks
> jaka rozszerzalność wtedy?


stała to jest temperatura gruntu
w standardowym wymienniku to nawet na wyjściu jest różnica temperatur > 10stC ( 5 zima i 15 lato)
na wejściu w rurę wpuszczasz powietrze od -20 do +30, może wahania temperatury rur nie będą aż tak duże jak napisałem, ale >20stC będzie na 100%
pzdr
Piotrek

----------


## vega1

wow, najprościej napisać bzdura i nie dać rozwiązania zamiennego. Słuchamy a więc, co zrobić aby bzdurą nie było...  ?

----------


## Pitt

> wow, najprościej napisać bzdura i nie dać rozwiązania zamiennego. Słuchamy a więc, co zrobić aby bzdurą nie było...  ?


wystarczą dobre uszczelki w rurach i czysty montaż - zadbać o to żeby nie były zapiaszczone
niektórzy producenci (Pipelife) mają jakieś specjalne rozwiązania zabezpieczające przed wywinięciem uszczelki, ale można je także samemu wkleić w kielich

z doświadczenia: robiłem GWC w koszmarnych warunkach, lała się woda, trzeba było szybko zakrywać - nie było szansy na jakieś dodatkowe uszczelnienia
i nie przecieka  (tzn coś się pewnie sączy, ale jest to max 10l / tydzień) mimo, że jest cały w wodzie - woda teraz na -0,5m

pzdr
Piotrek

----------


## vega1

ale przecież wiele firm sprzedaje kleje do łączenia swoich rur. Szczególnie większe średnice gdzie sama guma może okazać niewystarczająca.

----------


## vega1

znalazłem coś ciekawego chyba:

*Rozszerzalność termiczna i sposoby kompresji.*


Tworzywa sztuczne maja stosunkowo wysoki współczynnik liniowej rozszerzalności
cieplnej, co należy uwzględnić przy układaniu i instalowaniu rur z PE.
W przypadku długich odcinków rur z PE zgrzewanych cały odcinek jako monolit będzie
doznawał znacznych zmian długości. Wielkość wydłużenia można wyliczyć ze wzoru:
*ΔL=Δt * L * α*
gdzie:
*ΔL* - wielkość wydłużenia lub skurczenia   [m]
*Δt* - T1 T2 −                                                        [°C]
*T1* - stabilna temperatura gruntu [°C]
*T2* - temperatura rury przy układaniu [°C]
*L* - długość przewodu [m]
*α* - współczynnik termicznej rozszerzalności
liniowej równy *2,0x10 do -4 C-1 dla HDPE*  oraz  *2,2 x 10 do -4 C-1 dla LDPE*

Przykład:
Odcinek rurociągu PE 80 o długości 200m zgrzewany w letni dzień na skutek ogrzania przez
słonce osiągnął temperaturę 45°C. Po wprowadzeniu do okopu i zasypaniu ziemią osiągnął
temperaturę gruntu 10°C. Zmianę długości odcinka rurociągu można wyliczyć:
ΔL= (10 – 45) x 200 x 2,0 x 10 do -4
ΔL= - 1,4 m

Rzeczywista zmiana długości będzie mniejsza na skutek oporów gruntu. Jednak wielkości skurczu w żadnym wypadku nie można pominąć i należy się liczyć z jego wystąpieniem.
Dopuszczalne jest unieruchomienie obydwu końców, przez co wystąpią naprężenia wzdłużne
w rurociągu i dopóki różnica temperatur nie osiągnie 70 °C, nie spowodują one uszkodzenia.

----------


## adam_mk

Coś tu straszliwie rzeźbicie...
Rura z rurą na kielichach łączona jest suwliwie.
Zgubi te 2,5cm na całym odcinku i nawet tego nie zauważy.
Ale...
To rura, która została zaprojektowana na szczelność "od wewnątrz" i takiego kształtu ma uszczelki.
Tu ma być szczelna "od zewnątrz" to bywa, że miękką uszczelkę ciśnienie nieco ugnie i są przesącza.
DLATEGO co poniektórzy na łączeniach kombinują z taśmami lepkimi i wodoodpornymi.

Nie lubię rurowców...
Mało zalet a sporo wad, tyle, że jak się nie da w konkretnym miejscu inaczej...

Adam M.

----------


## vega1

to może zamiast jednej rury złożonej z kilku części, poprowadzić dwie, trzy rury o mniejszej średnicy, ale rozwijane z takiego rulonu:

http://www.elplastplus.com.pl/gfx/rury_woda1a.jpg

One co prawda występują do max średnicy 110mm ale możemy puścić 2 nitki i gotowe.

----------


## Jani_63

Te dwie nitki po 110mm to zamiennik dla dojść małej średnicy rury głównej - 160mm.
Ale jest to jakieś wyjście z sytuacji, z tym że po dokładnym przeliczeniu przekrojów.  :wink:

----------


## vega1

no oczywiście ja dałem przykład. Można dać 4 nitki czy tam ile wyjdzie po obliczeniach.

----------


## Magus

Zaczalem sie zastanawiac nad budowa GWC (jako dodatek do WM z reku). Czytam rozne watki, ale nijak nie mam pojecia co zastosowac u siebie  :sad: 

Jaki typ byscie polecili dla nastepujacych warunkow:

1. dzialka ze spadkiem (ok 1m w dol na 10m) w kierunku poludniowym
2. uklad warstw mniej wiecej (z badania geotechnicznego, ktore zlecilem)
do 0,4m - gleba
do 1,9m - pyl prochniczny, czarno-brunatny
do 2,7m - pyl brazowy
3. glebokosc zwierciadla wody
 ok 3,7m pod polnocna sciana domu
  2-3,5m w srodku dzialki (pod poludniowa sciana)
  2-2,5m poludniowy kraniec dzialki
4. sciana fundamentowa bedzie miala od 1,8 (polnocna sciana) do ok 3,5m pod sciana poludniowa
5. lawa fundamentowa schodkowa na glebokosci ok 1,8
6. max wydatek reku 600m3

z gory dzieki za jakiekolwiek wskazowki  :smile:

----------


## Jani_63

Przy takiej głębokości wód gruntowych żwirowiec u Ciebie sprawdzałby się chyba najlepiej.
Jeśli nie masz przekonania, możesz zastosować również GWC rurowy ze spadkiem naturalnym w kierunku południowym i studnią chłonną pod czerpnią, ale dla takiego gruntu może mieć mniejszą sprawność niż żwirowiec.
Trzecia opcja w postaci GWC wodnego u Ciebie w ogóle nie wchodzi w rachubę.

----------


## coulignon

Uff. Wczoraj pisałem juz raz ten post ale hiszpańska inkwizycja zadziałała i się nie wysłał  :Smile: 
A więc mam GWC wodny (glikolowy) Sam robiłem. Odpaliłem go w zimie przy -11. Powietrze za wymiennikem + 3. No zysk niesamowity ucieszyłem się. Za friko - znowu sie ucieszyłem. Wzięłem mój wspaniały termometr i wpadłem na pomysł pomierzenie temp jakie wychodzą z rekuperatora na pomieszczenia. Przy wyłączonym GWC 14 stC. Przy właczonym.... 14,4 stC. A cały zysk uleciał do wyrzutni. Rekuperator przeciwprądowy - w zasadzie jest mu obojetne o jakiej temp powietrze trafia do niego trafia. Przynajmniej przy przepływie około 180m3/h. Tak więc wyłączyłem ustrojstwo czekając na lato. Wszak będę miał prawie klimatyzację.
I nastało lato . Na dworze + 27, wymiennik przerzuciłem za reku żeby wentylatory powietrza nie podgrzewały. No i pieknie schładza powietrze. Prawie o 10 stC. Na anemostatch + 19 do 20 stC. Czemu nie skacze z radosci? O bo to g....no daje. Przy przepływie ok 370 m3/h (ok 0,9 kubatury/h) powietrze nie schłodzi domu nawet o pół stopnia. 
Powiem szczerze - drugi raz bym nie robił. Jedyny zysk jaki widzę to spokojniejsza praca w zimie reku który się nie rozmraża. Choć mój (jan Gaz) radził sobie dobrze nawet przy minus 25 stC.

----------


## szczukot

No troche mnie tym wszystkim zalamales. 
Czemu w zime zero zysku jest ?
No i czemu w lato przy tak niskiej temp nawiewu nie ochlodzisz domu ponizej temp zewnetrznej ?? 

Fantom

----------


## vega1

coulignon

 ale jako że w przyrodzie nic nie ginie, ciekaw jestem, gdzie są te Celsjusze z GWC. Czy mierzyłeś temperaturę powietrza które wyrzuca reku i porównałeś gdy idzie z GWC i bez GWC?

----------


## coulignon

> No troche mnie tym wszystkim zalamales. 
> Czemu w zime zero zysku jest ?
> No i czemu w lato przy tak niskiej temp nawiewu nie ochlodzisz domu ponizej temp zewnetrznej ?? 
> 
> Fantom


Odpowiem hurtem:
W zimie zero zysku bo rekuperator nie jest w stanie odzyskać więcej ciepła - za mała różnica temp. Pomierzyłem - cały zysk z GWC poszedł do wyrzutni i został wywiany na zewnatrz. Przypuszczam że przy zwykłym, krzyżowym wymienniku zysk byłby bardziej wymierny. Na przciwprądowym GWC nie robi wrażenia. Poza tym niektóre centrale nie chcą pracować przy zbyt dużym mrozie, tam GWC się sprawdzi.
Lato - za moło wymian powietrza. Jak przeglądałem parametry klimatyzatorów to ich wydajnosci sięgają 4-5 wymian powietrza na godzinę. I to w obiegu zamkniętym. WM nie jest tego zrobić.

----------


## Piczman

Ja bym podszedł do tego inaczej.
GWC ma nie dopuścić przy wentylowaniu domu do wzrostu temp. przy której całą noc klniesz że za gorąco.
Siedzieć się nie da, leżeć też nie.
Mam w domu 24 C cały czas, od tygodnia upały.
Co prawda tyle samo ma teściowa u siebie, ale czego nie dotkniesz to mokre bo okna pozamykane a powietrze w kominach went. stoi !
Doceniam to co dało mi moje GWC.
Może to nie klima i nie schłodzi Ci domu w godzinę.
Ale czuję bardzo dużą różnicę.
Teraz jestem u swoich rodziców, leczę kaca po weselu.
Jest 27 bo całą noc okna otwarte, było jeszcze więcej ,,,

----------


## Rom-Kon

> coulignon
> 
>  ale jako że w przyrodzie nic nie ginie, ciekaw jestem, gdzie są te Celsjusze z GWC. Czy mierzyłeś temperaturę powietrza które wyrzuca reku i porównałeś gdy idzie z GWC i bez GWC?


Ja nie *Coulingnon* ale odpowiem... może dobrze...

Celsjusze z GWC idą do wyrzutni! Bo inaczej być nie może! Reku to nie PC wiec nie wyrzuci zimniejszego powietrza od zasysanego... jeśli na wlocie do reku jest 3*C (po przejściu przez GWC) to na wyrzucie przy 100% sprawności będzie też 3*C chociaż na zewnątrz będzie -25*C!!! Jeśli zassie -25*C to też odda -25*C (sprawność 100%) wiec nie ma zysku bo powietrze wyrzucane ma 3*C a na zewnątrz -25*C

Jeśli chodzi o GWC jako klima to powinno lepie się sprawdzić... ale może za mała moc? *Coulingnon* czy liczyłeś ile kW ma to Twoje ustrojstwo? Może by zadziałało musi ładnych parę godzin pochodzić bo kumulacja ciepła w murach jest duża i trzeba to ciepło wypędzić? A może zbyt duzo kW wpada przez okna? Ciekawe ile by bylo stopni bez tego GWC... 

Klimatyzacja chodzi na trochę innych zasadach.. powietrze do ochłodzenia zasysa z danego pomieszczenia więc jest to dodatnie sprzężenie zwrotne no i taka klima ma ładnych parę watów mocy cieplnej na jedno pomieszczenie a gdyby tak policzyć na całą chatę to tych watów by się uzbierało!

----------


## Piczman

> Ciekawe ile by bylo stopni bez tego GWC...


Dobre pytanie  :smile:

----------


## HenoK

> I nastało lato . Na dworze + 27, wymiennik przerzuciłem za reku żeby wentylatory powietrza nie podgrzewały. No i pieknie schładza powietrze. Prawie o 10 stC. Na anemostatch + 19 do 20 stC. Czemu nie skacze z radosci? O bo to g....no daje. Przy przepływie ok 370 m3/h (ok 0,9 kubatury/h) powietrze nie schłodzi domu nawet o pół stopnia.


Nie jest to wina GWC, tylko projektu.
Jeżeli nie zastosowałeś dodatkowych osłon zewnętrznych na okna od strony południowej :

to masz trzy potężne grzejniki. Są one bardzo efektywne w zimie, przydają się z pewnością w okresach przejściowych, ale latem są udręką.
Dla porównania mój dom (elewacja południowa) :

Zdjęcie sprzed ponad roku wykonane w maju. 
Jak widać niska ścianka kolankowa i szeroki okap prawie powodują,że prawie całkowicie zacienione są okna, zaś daszek nad oknem tarasowym pełni podobna rolę jak okap.
W zimie te elementy nie przeszkadzają w pozyskiwaniu ciepła ze słońca, ale latem skutecznie chronią dom przed przegrzewaniem.

Tym niemniej dom może się mocno nagrzać poprzez okna od strony wschodniej i zachodnie. Tutaj skuteczną bronią są rolety zewnętrzne.
Mam też chłodzenie pasywne - wykorzystuję tu wymiennik gruntowy pompy ciepła i mały wymiennik płytowy, które pozwalają zabrać nadmiar ciepła z podłogówki.
Dotychczas były u mnie tylko dwa dni upału (ok. 30 st. C). Włączenie chłodzenia pasywnego przy +24st. C skutecznie zahamowało dalszy wzrost temperatury.
Dzisiaj na dworze jest tylko 13st. C, jak taka temperatura utrzyma się przez kilka dni to pewnie będę musiał właczyć ogrzewanie  :wink: .

----------


## Magus

> Przy takiej głębokości wód gruntowych żwirowiec u Ciebie sprawdzałby się chyba najlepiej.
> Jeśli nie masz przekonania, możesz zastosować również GWC rurowy ze spadkiem naturalnym w kierunku południowym i studnią chłonną pod czerpnią, ale dla takiego gruntu może mieć mniejszą sprawność niż żwirowiec.
> Trzecia opcja w postaci GWC wodnego u Ciebie w ogóle nie wchodzi w rachubę.


Zwirowiec odpada. 
Jak rurowiec to na jakiej glebokosci? Ile tych rur bym mial zakopac? (zakladam zakopywanie miedzy fundamentami)
Czy glikolowy zalicza sie do wodnych? Jezeli nie, to czy u mnie zadziala?

----------


## coulignon

HENOK, słońce nie jest problemem. Obserwuje temp kiedy nie ma zysków słonecznych (noc) i ona nie spada. Pomimo 0,8 wymiany na godzinę. GWC działa tak jak innym w sensie obniżania temperatury strugi ale ta ilość powietrza nie jest w stanie schłodzić chałupy. Nie wiem czy jest w stanie utrzymać tą samą temp w domu. Też raczej slabo to widzę, 
W każdym razie ja sie jakos specjalnie nie przejmuje bo GWC robiłem "temi ręcami" i kosztował niezbyt wiele. Ale wiem że firmowe GWC kosztują 10 - 15 tys. A to już nie ma żadnego sensu. Choć pewnie sam drugi raz bym nie robił - szkoda nawet tych 3 tys.
Romek - moc GWC została obliczona na 1,8 kW ale konstruktor Juwentu przyjął błędne założenie czynnika chłodzącego na poziiomie 0stC. Bo jak założył 10 stopni temp glikolu oraz spadek temp powietrza o 10 stC (z 30 na 20) to wyszło że takiej chłodnicy nie da się zrobić.

----------


## HenoK

> HENOK, słońce nie jest problemem. Obserwuje temp kiedy nie ma zysków słonecznych (noc) i ona nie spada. Pomimo 0,8 wymiany na godzinę. GWC działa tak jak innym w sensie obniżania temperatury strugi ale ta ilość powietrza nie jest w stanie schłodzić chałupy. Nie wiem czy jest w stanie utrzymać tą samą temp w domu. Też raczej slabo to widzę,


Masz dom zbliżony do pasywnego. W Twoim domu w sezonie grzewczym większość strat ciepła przez przegrody i na wentylację pokrywają zyski wewnętrzne (ludzie, sprzęt AGD, RTV) i słoneczne. Latem dochodzą do tego niewielki, ale zyski przez przegrody. Jeżeli ta ilość ciepła nie zostanie usunięta z domu (np. podczas intensywniejszej wentylacji pomieszczeń w nocy, to nagrzewa pomieszczenia).
Np. u mnie zużycie energii elektrycznej wychodzi rzędu 13-14kWh na dobę (oświetlenie, komputery, sprzęt RTV i AGD), do tego dochodzi ciepło od mieszkańców (przy dwóch osobach stale przebywających w domu jakieś 3-4kWh). Większość tego ciepła pozostaje w domu. W sezonie grzewczym o tyle mniej muszę dostarczyć energii do ogrzewania, ale latem trzeba taką ilość ciepła z domu usunąć. 
Z podanych przez ciebie parametrów wynika, że usuwasz z domu jakieś 1,2-1,3kW mocy, co przez noc (zakładam 10h) daje 12-13kWh. Przez 1m2 nieosłoniętego okna otrzymujesz zyski prawie 1kW. Tych metrów kwadratowych okien trochę masz. Nic dziwnego, że taki sposób chłodzenia nie wystarcza.
U mnie pewnie jest usuwana podobna ilość ciepła, ale mam mniejsze zyski solarne, stąd układ chłodzenia jest skuteczny.

----------


## dolec

uff, właśnie skończyłem czytać cały wątek i muszę przyznać, że sporo tu wiedzy - szczególnie dla takiego laika jak ja. Niestety mam wrażeni, że wiekszość dotyczy żwirowców i ewentualnie glokolowych gwc. Ja planuję zrobienie rurowego i nadal mam wiele wątpliwości. Jeśli mogę prosić bardziej doświadczonych forumowiczów o pomoc w następujących kwestiach:
1. W domu zainstalowany będzie rekuperator Brink Renovent 400 HR a kubatura parteru to 389m/sześć (112mkw podłogi, h=2.6) natomiast poddasze to około 300m/sześć przy 164mkw po podłodze bez odjętych skosów i h=2.4. Jak dobrać długość potrzebnej rury do takiej kubatury i na jakiej głębokości ja zakopać? Myslałem o 36 metrach
2. Jakiej średnicy rurę nalezy dobrać jeżeli krućce rekuperatora mają 180mm?
3. Czy mozna zastosować rurę pomarańczową kanalizacyjną, którą "polecają" mi w sklepie twierdząc, że jest z PP i nadaje się doskonale do tych celów. Moim zdaniem ma ona za grube ścianki - chyba coś ok. 8mm. Czy lepsza byłaby taka niebieska lub czerwona do wody?
4. Czy można poprowadzić rury ok. 1,5m pod ziemią ze spadkiem od domu w stronę czerpni i jednocześnie ze spakiej od czerpni w stronę domu tak żeby spotkać się w połowie długości w najniższym punkcie i tam założyć trójnik T i odprowadzić od niego jeszcze kawałek rury w głąb ziemi żeby w ten sposób odprowadzić skropliny z całego układu?
5. Czy bardzo bredzę?
Dziękuję za wszelkie sugestie w powyższym temacie.

----------


## k62

Ad.1. Poniżej znajdziesz program do obliczania wymiennika rurowego

http://www.rehau.pl/45F80B5877DF369B...0047A5FE.shtml

----------


## adam_mk

Witaj

ad.5
Nie, ale trochę...

W zasadzie, to wszystkie odpowiedzi na Twoje pytania w tym wątku padły kilka razy.
Więc co?
Poczytać to jeszcze raz ale   w o l n i e j ?
Bo?
Jak zrobisz tak, jak planujesz w p.4 to może (ale nie musi, bo danych nie dałeś) to być strzał w kolano.
A to boli...
Wyobraź sobie kolejny rok tak mokry jak ten...
I... zajrzyj do tak zbudowanego rurowca!
(KTÓRĘDY?!!!)
Może się okazać że ta studzienka chłonna robi coś jakby odwrotnego niż zakładasz....

Adam M.

----------


## coulignon

Dwa  dni bez słońca, powietrze nawiewane z anemostatów ok 16 stC, powietrze na zewnątrz ok 15 stC. Pozamykałem okna wczoraj rano, wentylacja na max. Temp. wczoraj rano: 22,5 stC. Temp. dzisiaj 22,5C.
Czyli wentylacja ledwo zdejmuje zyski bytowe. Dla mnie wniosek jest jasny: wentylacja mechaniczna "domowa" służy tylko i wyłącznie do wymiany powietrza. Nie da się nią ani ochłodzić ani ogrzać domu. Chyba że ją mocno przewymiarujemy. Więc należy mocno się zastonowić nad sensownością GWC. Bo oczywiście komfort świeżego powietrza przy WM jest niezaprzeczalny.

----------


## szczukot

No ale chwila.
A testowales tak : wlaczona WM, wylaczone GWC ?
Jakie wtedy beda wyniki ?

Fantom

----------


## coulignon

> No ale chwila.
> A testowales tak : wlaczona WM, wylaczone GWC ?
> Jakie wtedy beda wyniki ?
> 
> Fantom


Nie ma znaczenia: przy tej temp na zewnątrz po wyłączniu GWC z anemostatów leciało powietrze o podobnej temp.

----------


## Piczman

Jedno jest pewne, gwc to luksus i kwestia kasy.
Na pewno jesli liczy ktoś na skuteczne chłodzenie latem to tylko klimatyzacja się sprawdzi.
Moje gwc kosztowało niecałe 2 tyś, chyba znośnie za odmrażanie w zimie i lekkie chłodzenie w lecie.
Ale kto tyle wyda ?
Fabryczny produkt to ponad 10 tyś ,,,

Wychodzi na to że GWC jest kompletnie nieopłacalne dla przeciętnego inwestora  :sad: 

Chłodzenie chłodzeniem, ale trochę się zawiodłem wilgotnością powietrza, myślałem że że będzie niższa ( dzięki gwc).
Mój dom jeszcze trochę mokry więc chciałbym to porównać z kimś kto już ma "suchą" chałupę.
@Panda ! Zaglądasz tu jeszcze ?
Napisz jak u Ciebie z tą wilgotnością, to samo co w poprzednim roku w upały czy jest różnica ???

----------


## HenoK

> Dwa  dni bez słońca, powietrze nawiewane z anemostatów ok 16 stC, powietrze na zewnątrz ok 15 stC. Pozamykałem okna wczoraj rano, wentylacja na max. Temp. wczoraj rano: 22,5 stC. Temp. dzisiaj 22,5C.


Nie ma się czemu dziwić. W swoim domu masz co najmniej kilkadziesiąt tom "masy akumulacyjnej" - posadzka, ściany zewnętrzne, ścianki działowe, strop). To wszystko sprawia, że dom się bardzo wolno nagrzewa, ale też wolno stygnie.
Jeżeli chcesz mieć dom, który jest w zakresie temperatur w pełni sterowalny, to wybuduj dom szkieletowy, o bardzo małej akumulacyjności. 
Jednak zaleta tego domu oznacza też spore wady - szybkie wychładzanie i nagrzewanie budynku przy braku aktywnego ogrzewania, czy chłodzenia.
Drugą metodą jest ograniczenie zysków energetycznych (u Ciebie głownie zysków słonecznych - nawet w pochmurny dzień one nadal są w postaci promieniowania rozproszonego).
Czy Twoja centrala wentylacyjna ma bypass?

----------


## vega1

no właśnie też się zastanawiałem czy ma bypass i czy on spełnia dobrze swoją rolę

----------


## Piczman

Ja wstawiłem bypass ale wiele to nie zmienia.

----------


## szczukot

Gdzie ten bypass ? Co mial dac ?

Fantom

----------


## orzechot

> Gdzie ten bypass ? Co mial dac ?


Bypass wymiennika w reku, żeby chłodne powietrze z GWC nie było podgrzewane przez ciepłe powietrze usuwane z domu.

----------


## szczukot

Aha.,
Czyli zwykly bypas w reku. Ten bede mial w zestawie. Zastanawailem sie juz, czy czegos nie musze dorabiac

Fantom

----------


## HenoK

> Ja wstawiłem bypass ale wiele to nie zmienia.


Skuteczny jest bypass działający automatycznie. W czasie upałów powinien być wyłączony w dzień, gdy na zewnątrz panują wysokie temperatury, ale powinien włączać się w nocy, gdy na zewnątrz jest chłodniej niż w pomieszczeniach.

----------


## HenoK

> Bypass wymiennika w reku, żeby chłodne powietrze z GWC nie było podgrzewane przez ciepłe powietrze usuwane z domu.


Dokładnie tak  :Smile: .

----------


## coulignon

> Czy Twoja centrala wentylacyjna ma bypass?


Ma. Ale działa on słabo. To i tak nie ma znaczenia bo wymiennik gwc  jest umieszczony* za centralą*  i bypass jest w tym układzie zbędny gdyź rekuperator odzyskuje chłód. Gdy z dworu leci + 30 po przejściu przez reku traci 3 stopnie. Potem idzie na wymiennik GWC i traci jescze 8 - 10 stC.

----------


## Piczman

To w takim razie jak sprawa odmrażania wygląda w zimie ?
Przestawiasz to ?

----------


## coulignon

nie. całą zimę reku pracował bez GWC i dobrze sobie radził. Rozmrażał sie przez wyłączanie wentylatora nawiewnego. Tak raz na godzine po kilka minut. Było ok.

----------


## jwbrzezinski

Witam,
właśnie dostałem ofertę Juwentu na nagrzewnicę do wodnego v. 1, więc się podzielę  :wink: 
założenia: temp zew. -20 C, temp. po przejściu przez nagrzewnicę +1 C, temp. glikolu +7, wymiana ok 600 m3/h
Oferta: nagrzewnica NLW, rurki miedz, lamele alu, podziałka lamel 2,4 mm, króćce Dn 20, ilość rzędów rur VI, ilość obiegów 3, masa 14 kg, pojemność wodna 1,8 litra, moc 4,9 kW, cena 1.050 netto plus transport.
Co o tym sądzicie??

----------


## Piczman

Szykuj się na ponad 100 zł za przesyłkę  :smile: 

Reszta OK !

----------


## szczukot

A ja mam pytanko : na jakiej podstawie okreslacie parametry tych nagrzewnic ? Sami wymyslacie czy jakos to jest mocno przemyslane ?

Fantom

----------


## Piczman

> nie. całą zimę reku pracował bez GWC i dobrze sobie radził. Rozmrażał sie przez wyłączanie wentylatora nawiewnego. Tak raz na godzine po kilka minut. Było ok.


Jak dla mnie kompletnie bez sensu !
Nie wiem skąd Ty taki pomysł wytrzasnąłeś ?
Na Twoim miejscu zmienił bym i zrobił zgodnie "ze sztuką" !

----------


## Piczman

> A ja mam pytanko : na jakiej podstawie okreslacie parametry tych nagrzewnic ? Sami wymyslacie czy jakos to jest mocno przemyslane ?
> 
> Fantom


Na zdrowy rozum.
Temp. glikolu jest znana, i zimą ( +5-+10) i latem ( +12- +16).
Na zewnątrz skrajnie jest - 20 C to tak się podaje, podobnie jak w OZC ale tez zależy od strefy.
Za nagrzewnicą podajesz ile chcesz, potrzebujesz tylko odmrozić więc +1 jest w sam raz.
Wydatek podajesz maksymalny dla swojej centrali.

----------


## jwbrzezinski

> Szykuj się na ponad 100 zł za przesyłkę 
> 
> Reszta OK !


Piczman,

swego czasu jak nabywałeś swoją nagrzewnicę, pamiętam, że Adam miał jakieś uwagi co do umiejscowienia króćców - o co dokładnie chodziło? Poprawiałeś coś?
Jacek

----------


## Piczman

Chodziło o to że króćce wychodzą prosto ( wzdłuż- nie wiem jak to nazwać) a nie kątowo i trudno wtedy obudować, tzn. zmieścić pompę w obudowie.
Ale Ja mam nagrzewnicę wewnątrz domu i nie było potrzeby obudowywać, nawet tak mi bardziej spasowało  :smile:

----------


## adam_mk

Drobna uwaga....
Powietrze kiepsko się grzeje, bo jest izolatorem ciepła.
Suche prawie "nie ma ciepła właściwego" (zima) i nie potrafi przenieść większych mocy cieplnych.
Mokre (latem) przenosi znacznie więcej (ta wilgoć w powietrzu).
Dla około 500-600m3/godz to moce rzędu 2kW
ALE...
Jak nagrzewnica jest spora wymiarami - to znacznie spowalniamy strugę i zwiększamy czas wymiany.
Opory są pomijalne przy wielokrotnie większej powierzchni "okna" od powierzchni rury.
Jak nagrzewnica jest mniejsza w oknie to ma więcej rzędów - i też działa.
Warto mieć jakiś zapas mocy.
Tu jest ponad 100% zapasu...
Zwykle cena była od 700 do 1000zł.

Resztę wyjaśnił Piczman.

Adam M.

----------


## jwbrzezinski

aaaa, ok, dzięki serdeczne, moja również będzie w chałupce więc powinno być ok.

Adamie, czyli rozumiem że Juwent się spisał i dobrał w miarę dobrze, z "małym" zapasem  :wink: 

pozdrawiam
Jacek

----------


## szczukot

> Na zdrowy rozum.
> Temp. glikolu jest znana, i zimą ( +5-+10) i latem ( +12- +16).
> Na zewnątrz skrajnie jest - 20 C to tak się podaje, podobnie jak w OZC ale tez zależy od strefy.
> Za nagrzewnicą podajesz ile chcesz, potrzebujesz tylko odmrozić więc +1 jest w sam raz.
> Wydatek podajesz maksymalny dla swojej centrali.


No tak, ale czy warto brac na -20 czy np na -19 ? Co zyskamy ? oczywsicie zwiekszymy ryzyko, ze przy mocnych mrozach moze zamarzac reku.
I na jaka temp glikolu sie nastawiac ? Lepiej patrzec bardziej na tem letnie czy zimowe ?

Fantom
ps. Tak swoja droga naprawde w lato taka wysoka temp glikolu jest ? Mam rury jakies 2 - 2,5 m pod ziemia

----------


## adam_mk

Reku NIE MOŻE zamarzać!
Dobieracie na maksymalny wydatek!
Wyobrażacie sobie co zrobicie z chałupy przy takim wydatku w mrozy?!!!
Całe drewno się "wścieknie"
Żadnej szafki albo nie otworzycie, albo nie zamkniecie...
O drzwiach nie mówiąc...
Jak zadasz na -19 to zaoszczędzisz ze 100zł albo i nie...
Inaczej połączą rurki w tym samym "gotowcu"

Adam M.

----------


## szczukot

Jasne. Jedyne co mozna zyskac to kasa - zadnych innych "parametrow" itp.

1) A jaka temp glikolu zalozyc usredniona rocznie ?
2) I czy dobierac faktycznie na najwieksza moc reku ? W realu bedzie on w 99 % pracowal np na 30 % mocy.

Fantom

----------


## adam_mk

Podajesz parametry graniczne.
Liczą "na styk"
Puszczasz "normalnie" i ZAWSZE masz Z ZAPASEM!

Nie rozumiem co tu jest niejasne...
Adam M.

----------


## szczukot

to jaka temp glikolu najlepiej podac ?

Fantom

----------


## dolec

Dziękuję za uwagi. Jeśli nie można zrobić spadku w dwóch kierunkach to jak rozwiązać problem skroplin? A co do pozostałych kwestii? Jaką rurę wsadzić w ziemię żeby to miało sens? HELP, HILFE, POMAGITE!!!!

----------


## adam_mk

Jaką temperaturę glikolu?
A na jaki sezon chcesz to mieć?
I - jaką podasz temperaturę powietrza na wlocie?

Podaj "studzienną" i dla zimy.
Latem też da radę...

dolec
Przecież wszystko już było...
Jak już musisz wsadzić jaką rurę - to wsadź TANIĄ.
Najlepiej - osobiście!
WTEDY jest najwięcej sensu...

Spadek można zrobić i co 3 metry w inną stronę.
Da się!
Całość może nie zadziałać, ale się DA. MOŻNA.
Warto by się zastanowić - PO CO?

Bo jak ma nie tylko BYĆ, ale też DZIAŁAĆ - to trzeba by przemyśleć kilka spraw.
Np, jak usuwać skropliny i przesącza.
Zwykle - odpompowując je.
Trzeba sobie warunki do zainstalowania jakiej pompy zrobić.
Końce masz dwa.
Wybierz sobie który i tam zrób żąpie...

Adam M.

----------


## dolec

rurę wsadzę oczywiście osobiście. Jak sie robi te żąpie?

----------


## adam_mk

W tym akurat urządzeniu (GWC) da się na dwa sposoby.
Bardzo wiele zależy od wody pod trawnikiem.
Jak jest suchawo - to studzienka chłonna się sprawdzi.
Jak bywa, że z niej woda wyłazi zamiast w niej znikać - zalewasz ją wiadrem betonu i wstawiasz pompę.

Pod czerpnią lub przy wylocie (zależnie od dokonanego wyboru - w którą stronę robisz spadek) wstawiasz trójnik.
Najwygodniej fi 315/200/315
To 315 to przelot "góra - dół". Fi 200 w bok, do rury...
Bo?
Bo w takim mieszczą się WSZYSTKIE pompy (z pływaczkiem do samoczynnego załączenia).
To typowa kształtka.
Co jest z wodą - to powinieneś wiedzieć z obserwacji i badania geotechnicznego.

Żąpie (jak zawsze) to ten dołek (pod trójnikiem, tu zrobiony z kawałka rury fi 315) w którym zbiera się woda...

Jak wyłazi z niego woda zamiast znikać - zalewasz betonikiem i szukasz pompki...

Adam M.

----------


## Magus

Tak czytam i czytam o tym GWC i sie zastanawiam czy moze jednak nie zrobic zwirowca.
Pod budynkiem zmieszcze ok 70m rurowca (w ukladzie Tichelmanna), ale jak widze ile trzeba bedzie kopac to chyba latwiej by bylo spychem wyciagnac jednolita bryle gleby i zasypac zwirem ...

Pytanie tylko ile dla zapotrzebowania 600-700m3 powietrza dla domu trzeba m3 zwirowca?
Poniewaz dzialka u mnie pochyla to pytanie jak powinien wygladac zwirowiec - wygrzebac glebe pod podloga (na gruncie) i zwir sypac az pod podloge (z 30cm warstwa piachu), czy tez zwirowiec ma byc pochylonym (zgodnie z pochyleniem dzialki) prostopadloscianem?

A z innej beczki to przydalby sie jakis spis tresci do tego watku ;>

----------


## Mice

wg danych przytaczanych w tym wątku : 1m3 złoża = 10m3 domu dla pracy 24h
złoże może być pod ukosem, może być poziome chyba, że skos to 45st  :big grin: 

Aha, tak się Tobie tylko wydaje, że przy żwirowcu będzie mniej roboty ...

----------


## Magus

Po napisaniu postu poczytalem dalej watek i znalazlem opis z myciem zwiru i reczna zasypka ... zasadniczo ekipa sie  juz zgodzila "w cenie" robocizny budowy SSO pomontowac rury, wiec kolejny argument za rurowcem. Do zwirowca ciagnie mnie ze wzgledu na mozliwosc utrzymania nawilzenia powietrza, czego w rurowcu chyba nie uswiadczysz.

Poczytalm tez strony firm robiacych GWC - wiekszosc obrzydza zwirowce - ze trudne do zrobienia, ze duze opory, ze potrzebne kilku-kilowatowe wentylatory, ze grzyb, ze stechlizna itd (az sie wlos na glowie jezy od tego).

Wlasnie policzylem rurowca - u mnie zmiesci sie ok 77m - koszt to niecale 4k z rur kanalizacyjnych fi 200 (ceny liczone bazujac na cenach alledrogo, w hurcie pewnie wyjdzie taniej)
Wkleilem rycinke, mam nadzieje, ze widac. Rysunek zawiera zarys fundamentow. Spadek dzialki jest od gory rysunku do dolu. Czerpnie chce umiescic pod tarasem.

Odleglosci miedzy osiami rur w czesciach rownoleglych to niecale 1,5m - czy to nie za malo?
Czy uklad jest poprawny?

----------


## vega1

dla mnie rurowiec jest idealny. Ma tylko jedną wadę której nie mogę rozwiązać (hipotetycznie) a mianowicie, jak zrobić żeby woda która się wykrapla, miała jakiś sensowny odpływ. Jak coś wymyślę to bez wahania stawiam rurowca.

----------


## HenoK

> Jeśli jesteś na etapie przedbudowlanym i zamierzasz pod budynkiem umieścić GWC to ja poszedłbym jeszcze dalej i wykonałbym pod budynkiem DZ pod pompę ciepła czyli spiralny kolektor poziomy glikolowy.Na przyszłość pod pompę będzie jak znalazł a jeśli nie zamierzasz mieć pompy to używasz jako glikolowe GWC "wodny1"


Skąd, Twoim zdaniem, brałaby się dostateczna ilość ciepła w takim spiralny kolektorze poziomym?

----------


## Magus

Podumalem i ten pierwszy projekt ma zasadnicza wade - moze byc problem z odplywem skroplin.
Prosze rzuccie okiem na nowa wersje - prostsza. Przeliczylem tez koszt zgodnie z cennikiem pewnej firmy - niecale 4800 (brutto).
Nowa dlugosc to 70m samych prosty odcinkow (oczywiscie fi 200 mm). Spadek rur bedzie jak na dzialce - wylot do rury prowadzacej do reku bedzie ok 1,5m powyzej wlotu z czerpni.

Czy to dobry pomysl, aby czerpnie umiescic pod plyta (bedzie zelbet) tarasu?
Czy ten projekt jest ok?
Czy zapewni "zasielenie" non-stop?

I jeszce jeden pomysl. 
Bede mial spizarke - zastanawiam sie czy odprowadzac kanal powiedzmy fi 50mm od przewezenia (na rysunku) do spizarki, aby dostarczyc mozliwie chlodne powietrze do niej? Oczywiscie ze spizarki bylby wywiew z malym wentylatorkiem w kierunku kuchni - przewiew tylko tyle aby w spizarce utrzymac max temerature rzedu 13-14 st C. Spizarka izolowana oczywiscie.

----------


## adam_mk

"I jeszce jeden pomysl.
Bede mial spizarke - zastanawiam sie czy odprowadzac kanal powiedzmy fi 50mm od przewezenia (na rysunku) do spizarki, aby dostarczyc mozliwie chlodne powietrze do niej? Oczywiscie ze spizarki bylby wywiew z malym wentylatorkiem w kierunku kuchni - przewiew tylko tyle aby w spizarce utrzymac max temerature rzedu 13-14 st C. Spizarka izolowana oczywiscie. "

Pomysł kompletnie bez sensu, bo nie zadziała....
Przelicz strumienie energii...

Takie coś, jak opisujesz - jest i nazywa się "piwniczka, ziemianka".

Adam M.

----------


## Magus

Dzieki Adamie za szczera ocoene pomyslu.
A mozesz sie wypowiedziec na temat projektu rurowca?
Widzisz mozliwosc zrobienia zwirowca w ramach tych fundamentow?

A teraz z innej beczki - kolejny pomysl na GWC:

Ogladajac materialy budowalne tak mnie natchnelo gdy zobaczylem pustak MAX - glina, duzo kanalikow. A gdyby tak tymi kanalikami puscic powietrze? 1-2 MAXy daja powierzchnie kanalikow wieksza niz przekroj rury 200. Powierzchnia styku z gruntem - wieksza. Taki uklad moglby imho zapewnic tez nawilzenie powietrza podobnie jak zwirowiec. Cegly owinac geowluknina i poukladac tworzac ciag. Cena za 1m wyjdzie co najmniej polowe taniej niz rur PVC.

Pytanie tylko czy to bedzie dzialac?  :big grin:

----------


## herakles

Obwaiam się, że się rozgrzeje i będzie po herbacie, poza tym co zrobisz jak tam wejdzie woda?

----------


## Magus

Z zalozenia to nie powinno byc szczelne - co do wody, to powinno dzialac jak zwirowiec.
Warunki glebowe jak dla zwirowca - brak wysokiej wody.

----------


## adam_mk

Wszystkie znaki na niebie i ziemi wskazują, że znalazłeś zamiennik, i to bardzo udany, dla żwiru...
Przemyślę to, bo ciekawy pomysł...

Adam M.

----------


## herakles

Pomyśl jak działa komin, nagrzewa się i trzyma ciepło. Ale,
Ciepło własciwe ceramiki to około 1kJ/kg/K, a ciepło właściwe gruntu to około 2kJ/kg/K(wartości mało zweryfikowane, więc mogę się mylić.) Do tego ceramika na pewno kiepsko transportuje ciepło i taki gwc miałby mały zasięg rażenia. Pomysł ciekawy, ale chyba niepraktyczny, pozatym, czy żwir nie jest tańszy?

----------


## adam_mk

herakles
Żyjemy w hydrosferze!
Zauważyłeś ten fakt?

Powiedziałem - przemyślę, bo ma prawo bardzo dobrze zadziałać...

Adam M.

----------


## Magus

Tak sobie licze:

W pustaku MAX, "dziury" zajmuja ok 40% powierzchni podstawy.
Przy standardowych wymiarach podstawy 288 X 188, powierzchnia pustaka to 541,44cm2.
Daje to ok 216cm2 na powierzchnie dziur. 

Trzeba wiec 2 pustaki aby miec przekroj wiekszy niz rura fi 200mm. 
Na 1mb przypada 100/11 pustaka, a wiec dla moich 70m potrzebowalbym 637 pustakow. 
Liczac nawet 2zl za sztuke to daje 1274 zl. 

W obliczu rurowca za prawie 5000 to roznica w kwocie jest miazdzaca!

Oby caly pomysl mial sens z punktu widzenia fizyki - czekac bede z niecierpliwoscia na wynik przemyslen Adama  :smile: 

Za 3 tygodnie mniej wiecej zaczynam wykopki pod dom i bede robil GWC - teraz tylko pytanie jakiego typu - rurowiec, zwirowiec, czy "ceramiczny"  :wink: 

PS. zastanawiam sie tez czy lepszy pustak, czy tez cegla dziurawka - dziurawki wyjdzie wiecej, ale mozna ja poukladac tak, ze cala konstrukcja bedzie bardziej spojna i mniej podatna na uszkodzenia czy zasypanie. Musze to policzyc (na razie biorac pod uwage tylko przekroje przeplywu powietrza i koszty) 

dop.: dziurawka wychodzi ok 50% drozej niz MAX.

----------


## herakles

> herakles
> Żyjemy w hydrosferze!
> Zauważyłeś ten fakt?
> 
> Powiedziałem - przemyślę, bo ma prawo bardzo dobrze zadziałać...
> 
> Adam M.


Żyjemy w probówce doświadczalnej zielonych ufoludków, a Ty wyglądasz jak jeden z nich  :wink:  ....

Co do rurowca z ceramiki, ja tego nie widzę, pojemność moim zdaniem będzie mniejsza niż żwirowca, a cena większa. Do tego opory przepływu będą większe, ale nie jestem w stanie tego policzyć ani dla żwirowca ani dla ceramiki, ale na pewno duuuużo większe niż dla rurowca. Chociaż dla ceramiki można by to policzyć per kanalik, hmmm. Pamiętajmy też, że powietrze w małych kanalikach lubi gwizdać, co może być słyszalne, ale za to w chropowatych(kanaliki ceramiki) wygłuszają się dźwięki.
Jeżeli to wszystko się przemyśli i policzy to dopiero można wydać werdykt, że eksepryment będzie prawdopodobnie udany. Pamiętaj domu potem nie podniesiesz, żeby wymienić pustaki na rury, czy żwir.

Sugerowałbym zakopać określoną ilość pustaków, określoną ilość żwiru i określoną ilość rury pvc(niedużo). Wszystko zmierzyć i wydać chociażby eksperymentalny werdykt.

W każdym razie masz niepowtarzalną szansę przetarcia ścieżek, tylko czy jesteś na to gotowy, no i czy jesteś gotowy na poraszkę?

----------


## @[email protected]

Dawno nie zaglądałem, a tu taka ciekawa i ożywiona dyskusja  :big grin:  
Czekam i ja z niecierpliwością na jakieś fakty (pewnie długo przyjdzie poczekać). Ja na swojego żwirowca muszę wydać jakieś 4 k PLN. Każda forma zmniejszenia tego wydatku mile widziana. Ale z punktu widzenia laika - wydaje mi się, że pustaków musiało by być znacznie więcej. Stosunek powierzchni pustaka (akumulatora ciepła - czyli budulca) do otworów weń istniejących jest zupełnie inny niż przy żwirze. Żwir ma więcej tej powierzchni akumulacyjnej, w związku z czym wydajność żwirowca będzie lepsza?
Nie upieram się przy swoim - tylko poddaję temat do dyskusji - wszystkie za i przeciw mile widziane.

Pozdrawiam
Adam

----------


## Magus

> ... Ja na swojego żwirowca muszę wydać jakieś 4 k PLN....


A mozesz podac kubature zwirowca i wydatek powietrza dla ktorego go planujesz. Jestem ciekaw jak sie te parametry maja do moich - cena porownywalna.

----------


## @[email protected]

Planuję około 20 m3 żwirowca pod garażem, garaż jakieś 5,5 /6 m - złoże 0,7 m. Ze względu na niedostępność w mojej okolicy żwiru idealnej frakcji (czyli ~ 30 -60) przewymiaruję nieco, do około 26 - 30 m3. Dom 140 m2. 

Pozdrawiam
Adam

----------


## @[email protected]

Jeśli pustak dał by zbliżoną wydajność do żwirowca - nawet 80 % tej wydajności, a przy tym cena była by dużo niższa, to warto się zastanowić. Tylko żwirowce działają już od dawna, a 'pustakowce' raczej nie, w każdym razie nikt z nas chyba o czymś takim jeszcze nie słyszał.

Adam

----------


## @[email protected]

Problem jest jeszcze jeden - zasilenie całego 'pustakowca' i odbiór tego strumienia z niego. W żwirowcu mamy swobodny (w miarę) przepływ powietrza, a pustaki ułożone jeden za drugim stanowić będą coś w rodzaju wielu kanalików prostych. Zasilić równomiernie strumieniem powietrza coś takiego będzie ciężko. Chyba, że zastosować hybrydę - na wejściu i na wyjściu dać złoże żwiru, tylko mniejsze, a między tymi warstwami dać pustakowca, który miał by teoretycznie zmniejszyć cenę inwestycji.

Pozdrawiam
Adam

----------


## @[email protected]

I w ten oto sposób mamy (przynajmniej) nowy termin w dziedzinie GWC  :big grin: . Tylko czy teorię da się spraktykować?
Alem się rozpisał...
sorrki, za szatkowanie myśli, ale tak mnie naszło  :wink: 

Pozdrawiam
Adam

----------


## @[email protected]

No i coś tam policzyłem...
Zakładając taką samą/zbliżoną wydajność tych 2 rozwiązań, to: na moje GWC potrzebował bym około 2000 szt. MAX'a, co przy cenie 2/szt. daje taki sam wynik jak żwirowy.
Zakładając jak wielkie ryzyko (niewiadoma) się z tym wiąże - ja się wyłączam raczej z dalszej dyskusji  :wink: 
Być może przy ewentualnym wykorzystaniu zamiast rurowca, ale na tym to już zupełnie się nie znam  :wink: 

Pozdrawiam
Adam

----------


## Magus

Jaki jest ekwiwalent zwirowca o pojemnosci powiedzmy 10m3 dla rurowca? Ile metrow, aby uzyskac podobna moc?

Zakladajac, ze GWC oddzialyuwuje na 1m od siebie to taki zwirowiec zbiera ciepelko z niecalych 40m3 gleby. Tyle samo jest dla rury ok 13m dlugosci, jesli dobrze szacuje. Jak policzyc rure 50zl/1mb to wychodzi koszt 650zl dla rury bez kolanek.

Jakby ceramiczny potraktowac jako zastepnik rury to jego koszt bylby ok 236zl

Wlasnie znalazlem Twoja cene za zwirowca - dla 10m3 wychodzi 2000zl.

Trza by sie zastanowic jaka konstrukcja dla ceramicznego bedzie dzialac najbardziej efektywnie, a widze tu wiele mozliwych rozwiazn.

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

> W żwirowcu mamy swobodny (w miarę) przepływ powietrza, a pustaki ułożone jeden za drugim stanowić będą coś w rodzaju wielu kanalików prostych. Zasilić równomiernie strumieniem powietrza coś takiego będzie ciężko.


A jakby dać zasilanie i odbiór po przekątnej?

----------


## Magus

Wydaje mi sie, ze najwieksza zaleta MAXa jest to, ze moze dzialac jak radiator - w tym kierunku myslalbym nad konstrukcja wymiennika.
Na razie mysle o takim ukladzie - 2 duze rury, rownolegle - pomiedzy nimi kanaly z MAXow rozstawione co 1-1,5m.
Duze rury ponacinane odpowiednio sluzyc beda jak skrzynki "rozprezne" - rowno dostarcza/odbiora powietrze z poszczegolnych kanalow wymiennika.

----------


## @[email protected]

ok, jeśli to ma być jedna warstwa maxa do jednej rury - może zadziała, ale ja mam "dziurę" w garażu o głębokości 1 m i kubatura garażu też jest ograniczona, więc ja pisałem w kontekście swojego rozwiązania. U mnie musiało by to być jakieś 4 warstwy maxa. Musiał bym więc każdą warstę zasilać oddzielną rurą - według mnie ekonomicznie nieuzasadnione. Otoczak też działa jak radiator/akumulator ciepła. Więc jak na razie nie przekonało mnie rozwiązanie z maxami.

Pozdrawiam
Adam

----------


## Magus

Szczerze mowiac sam nie wiem czy to zadziala w ukladzie "objetosciowym" - licze na to, ze tak. Jezeli sie to potwierdzi to rozwiazanie byloby uniwersalne - zamiast zwirowca albo zamiast rurowca  :big grin: 

Zasilenie ukladu pustakow jednak to odrebny problem. Musialbym sie chwile zastanowic i policzyc aby znalezc ekonomiczne ($$$) rozwiazanie, bo technicznie to od od razu moge podac kilka skutecznych rozwiazan

----------


## adam_mk

Pokiwałem się nad problemem...
Wygląda na to, że podmiana żwiru na maxa jest możliwa, ale nie łatwa.
Pozornie - słuszne założenie. Są jednak wątpliwości...

Jak ten max zachowa się stale zawilgocony i obciążony?
Nie rozpadnie się po krótkim czasie?
Dzisiejsza ceramika niewiele ma wspólnego z dobrze wypalaną cegłą...

Gdyby jednak chciał być trwały w tych warunkach...

To ułożenie z takich maxów kwadratowej warstwy otulonej geowłukniną mogłoby dobrze zastąpić złoże żwirowe...
Trzeba by zastosować warstwę "w kwadrat" o powierzchni równej 1/8 lub większej niż powierzchnia domu "po podłogach".
Żwirowiec jest napędzany wodą...
Ściślej - parą wodną. Wilgocią zawsze obecną w ziemi. To ona transportuje te strugi ciepła.
Żwir tego nie robi, bo nie umie. Pojemność cieplną ma mizerną i słabe przewodnictwo cieplne. Liczy się POWIERZCHNIA ziaren żwiru - miejsce wymiany ciepła z parą wodną.
A max jest porowaty.... powierzchnię ma bardzo dużą... jest trochę jak gąbka...
Uważam, że mógłby być bardzo dobry, jakby był trwały w tych warunkach.
Będzie stale w temperaturach "studziennych" (co mu nie szkodzi) i wiecznie wilgotny a do tego ściśnięty nasypaną na niego ziemią.
Masa niewielka - ale jak się zachowa w tych warunkach z upływem czasu to JA NIE WIEM.
Tu trzeba by jakiego cegłoznawcy.
Albo eksperymentu...

W pełni wykonalny, jak poza obrębem budynku...
Ceną chyba nie zabija...
Dla domu 150m2 trzeba by kwadratu o polu (jak mi się wydaje) 1/8 x 150 = 18,75m2
SQRT(18,75) = około 4.3
Czyli coś tak 4,5m x 4,5m
Wie ktoś ile to maxów i ile kosztują?

Adam M.

----------


## Magus

wymiary MAXA to 188x288 (przekroj przelotu), dlugosc 220. Jak sie ustawi na plask to 288x220.
Dla powierzchni 4,5x4,5 potrzeba okolo 320 pustakow w cenie 2zl to daje 640zl

Co do wytrzymalosci w wilgotnych warunkach - napisze do do kilku producentow, sie okaze.

----------


## dolec

Adam dziękuję za rozjaśnienie z tymi żąpiami. Tak zrobię jak pisaleś. Za tym trójnikiem 315 na dole trzeba jeszcze trochę przedłużyć czy wystarczy sama długość trójnika?Wyszedłem z budynku rurą 200mm ta pomarańczową kanalizacyjną i dalej na razie stop. Szukam rury. Znalazłem kanalizacyjną szarą 160 o długości chyba 5m i teraz nie wiem czy można ją zastosować jako ciąg dalszy GWC? Na działce mogę położyć ok 35m rury - czy to wystarczy?

----------


## adam_mk

"Żyjemy w probówce doświadczalnej zielonych ufoludków, a Ty wyglądasz jak jeden z nich  ...."
"W każdym razie masz niepowtarzalną szansę przetarcia ścieżek, tylko czy jesteś na to gotowy, no i czy jesteś gotowy na poraszkę? "

Jakoś tak się składa, że nie odczuwam wstrętu patrząc w lustro...
Wiele ścieżek już przetarłem. Jedna więcej czy mniej - to nie powód  do czynienia z tego misji życiowej.
Staram się myśleć i zwykle jakoś mi to wychodzi. Moja znajomość teoretyczna otaczającego nas świata i substancji go zapełniających sprawdza się w praktyce...
Może tym się różnimy?

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Odrobinę bym przedłużył. Zalane betonikiem się skróci... (jakby co, a takie nie przeszkodzi w niczym).
Fi 160 trochę małe, chyba, żeby równolegle ze dwie...
Te 35mb też trochę maławo.
Ale 2 x fi 160 x 35 to już lepiej.
Tyle, ze koszt rośnie bo dwie rury.

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Jeszcze o tym MAXymalnym  GWC...
Dlaczego akurat żwir..
Bo jak projektowano pierwsze piramidy, to ten żwir już był obły i wypłukany z wszystkiego z czego się dało.
Do tego - jest twardy. Trwały tak, że zawinięty w geowłukninę spokojnie popracuje tak z 1000 lat! 
I taką można na niego dać gwarancję...
Co stanie się za jakiś czas z maxem w takim zastosowaniu to nie wiem...
W ścianach ze 100 lat wytrzyma, ale fundamentów z niego nie widywałem.

Krzysztof Lis ma rację!
Zasilanie i odbiór strugi po przekątnych tego kwadratu.
Da się tam jaki kanał z płyt czy cegieł wybudować, żeby to powietrze wpuścić i odebrać...
Adam M.

----------


## Magus

Napisalem maila ale tez przegladnalem internet. Ze wzgledu na slaba nasiakliwosc (ponizej 20%) cegly ceramiczne nie traca duzo z wytrzymalosci. Przy niewielkim obciazeniu nawet bedac w wodzie wydaje mi sie, ze nie powinno byc problemu. Jak dostane odpowiedz to oczywiscie przekazze na forum  :smile: 

Adamie,

Zaproponowales "plytowca" ceramicznego. Mozesz powiedziec na jakiej podstawie wyznaczyles potrzebna powierzchnie? Czy Wyznaczona przez Ciebie powierzchnia da prace ciagla?

Przeszacowujac Twoj przyklad na moja powierzchnie (180m2) wychodzi mi powierzchnia ok 24,5m2 co daje 387 pustakow - koszt (774) jest okrutnie atrakcyjny  :big grin: 

Zastanawiam sie teraz nad kilkoma sprawami:

1. czy nie trzeba by bylo jakos utwardzic gleby besposrenio pod pustakami? (aby uniknac ew. nierownego osiadania)
2. co sadzisz o zaproponowanym przeze mnie ukladzie (nie plyta, a rownolegle pociagniete kanaly)
3. jak widzisz sensownosc wykorzystania ceramiki jako zastepnika rurowca? (czyli ciagniemy ceramicznego jamnika przez N metrow).

Jestem praktykiem i nie boje sie eksperyymentow - jak nie znajde powaznych wad, zamierzam zaryzykowac ceramicznego wymiennika.

----------


## gosciu01

A może wymiennik tak?

Jakie Waszym zdaniem minusy, zagrożenia może nieść wykorzystanie piwnicy o powierzchni 42 m2 ( 6x7 ), wysokości 2,2 m, ocieplonej od góry z zewnątrz styropianem opaską 1m od góry ( do głębokości przemarzania, a niżej izolowanej tylko od wód gruntowych.
Do piwnicy byłoby doprowadzone rurą powietrze z zewnątrz i dalej ogrzane/schłodzone w tej piwnicy wykorzystywane.
Powierzchnia nie izolowanych termicznie ścian i podłoża to ok. 75 m2, co dałoby stały przepływ 1300-1700W.  Ochładzanie piwnicy nie ma wpływu na temperatury w domu. Byłaby pod nieogrzewanym garażem. 

Znalazłem
Minusy:
- koszt ok. 30% większy od GWC żwirowego i kolektorów ziemnych,
Plusy:
- dosyć spora dodatkowa powierzchnia gospodarcza

 ?

----------


## ja14

Zamiast maksa proponuje betonowe pustaki od terivy. Beton pod ziemia jest w miare sprawdzony. Cena i wymiary podobne.

----------


## adam_mk

Widzę, że zbiorowym wysiłkiem umysłowym naprawdę tworzymy nową wartość!
Pomysł z betonem zamiast ceramiki jest niezły.
Trzeba by sprawdzić kilka drobiazgów i można by spróbować coś zrobić. Jaki eksperyment.

Dlaczego płyta zamiast psełdo-rury.
Czas wymiany, opory itp...
Trudno sobie wyobrazić, że dla czystej wiedzy zrobimy w jednym miejscu ze 4 różne GWC - bo po co?
Dlatego raczej staram się optymalizować konstrukcję w oparciu o ogólnie znane fakty.
Nieważne jak ukształtujemy powierzchnię GWC - i tak właśnie powierzchnia wymiany determinuje wielkość dostarczanej/pobieranej strugi energii.
Wolałbym jednak dać sporo czasu na ten proces = spowolnić przepływ na ile się da.
Właśnie taki efekt daje płytowiec.
WAŻNA SPRAWA!!!
Nie należy w nim układać klocków zbyt ściśle! MUSZĄ być między nimi malutkie szpary, którymi z gleby będzie ssał tę wilgoć/parę/energię/ciepełko.
Wielkość energii na m2 pobieranej/oddawanej w płytowcu w każdym punkcie jest stała dla danego przepływu i bardzo mała.
W jamniku - nie. Przy wlocie bardzo intensywnie odbywają się te procesy a przy wylocie - prawie ich nie ma.
Z upływem czasu skraca się w jamniku obszar wymiany ciepła z powodu wyeksploatowania (ukształtowania niekorzystnej dla nas równowagi) części przy samym wlocie.

Szacowanie powierzchni...
Żwirowiec sprawdza się w pracy ciągłej, jeżeli jego "stopa" ma około 1/8 do 1/10 powierzchni podłogi domu.
Przez nią do żwiru transportowane jest ciepło.
Zmieniając wypełnienie i nie zmieniając powierzchni tej stopy zostawiamy sporo relacji "mocowych" tam, gdzie się w żwirowcu znajdowały.
A te sprawdzają się praktycznie.
Może się okazać, że przewymiarowaliśmy.
Negatywnych skutków wtedy jednak nie będzie! A koszt jest "ludzki", jak widać z szacunków.

Rurowiec jest PRZEPONOWY.
Pracuje tylko "ścianką".
Żwirowiec jest bezprzeponowy i pracuje zarówno ścianką (podstawą) jak i objętościowo - wymieniając wilgoć z podłożem.
Bardziej celowe wydaje mi się poprawienie płytowca/modyfikacja żwirowca jak poprawianie rurowca.
Tu - jest to problem wpływu kształtu na pożądany proces.

Co by nie gadał - Magus! Gratulacje!
Ty po prostu widzisz to, na co patrzysz!
Zdaje się, że zbiłeś koszt tego urządzenia dość mocno, wcale nie ograniczając jego technicznych możliwości.
Dodatkowo - odpadł problem latania za kamyczkami o określonej frakcji i czystości, co wcale łatwe nie było!
Udostępniłeś to powszechnie!

Jak się wygrzebie dziurę w ziemi pod tego maxpłytowca, to tam jest calizna nie ruszana. Nie osiądzie.
Można ją piaseczkiem przyprószyć na jakie 2-3cm, żeby maxy miały "miętko" przy układaniu i nie klawiszowały na jakich co twardszych grudkach.
Czyli:
Dziura w ziemi na jakie 2m ppt.
Przyprószyć ją piaseczkiem na jakie 2-3cm.
Położyć dywanik z geowłukniny.
Ułożyć tę maxpłytę.
Otulić geowłukniną.
Jak poza domem - przykryć styropianem.
Nałożyć folię budowlaną, grubą.
Nasypać na wierzch to, co z dołka wybrano.
Urządzić na tym podjazd, trawnik czy co kto woli...
Kanały wlotu/wylotu da się wymurować z jakiej cegły czy płyt. Choćby z krawężników ogrodowych. (betonowe, płaskie, nie za duże, nie przesadnie ciężkie).
Kanały podpinać po przekątnej tej konstrukcji.

Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Magus
Wiesz, ze masz teraz i przyjaciół i wrogów? :lol
Udupiłeś na perłowo sprzedawców płytowców.
Uszczęśliwiłeś wielu ich potencjalnych klientów.
Markety nadal na tym nie zarobią...
:lol
Adam M.

----------


## @[email protected]

Adamie, 
pisałeś/ostrzegałeś, że na żwirowiec najlepszy otoczak, a nie na przykład żwir łupany (naturalny). Jak się to ma do pustaka betonowego? Bo z ceramiką rozumiem - to czysty materiał.

Pozdrawiam
Adam

----------


## @[email protected]

Adamie, jeszcze jedno pytanie. 
Czy płytowiec z maxa o jednej warstwie - w moim przypadku powierzchnia 5,5 x 6 m - da to ~30 m2 (to więcej niż 1/10 powierzchni podłogi domu - dom 140 m2 użytkowej) wystarczy? Co Ty na to? Zamieszaliście strasznie  :big grin: 

Adam

----------


## @[email protected]

Jeśli jednowarstwowy płytowiec z terivy, na przykład dał by radę u mnie, to koszt takiego cuda byłby nieporównywalnie niższy. Potrzebował bym jakieś 250 szt., co przy cenie nawet 3 PLN/szt. daje 750 PLN, a nie 4 k PLN ! Gdybym miał nawet zrezygnować z umieszczania tego w miejscu planowanego żwirowca (pod garażem - na głębokości 0,9 ppt) i kopać na nowo obok domu, to i tak się opłaci. 
Adam

----------


## adam_mk

Dlatego otoczak, żeby się nie pozamykały szczelinki pomiędzy ziarnami tego złoza.
Żeby ich nie zamuliło - geowłuknina.
Tu jest cały system trwałych w czasie kanalików - szczelinek, które się nie pozamykają "same z siebie".
Ceramika była w piecu i jest jałowa. Czy zawiera coś rozpuszczalnego w wodzie?
Nie wiem, ale chyba nie.
Beton też jest "bezpieczny". Czyli kształtki z niego także.

No, fakt!
NAMIESZALIŚMY!

To jest tak:
NIE DA SIĘ przenieść większego strumienia mocy strugą powietrza wielkości około 500m3/godz i w temperaturze "pokojowej" niż 2,5 do 3kW.
Jak zrobisz "piec ziemny" o mocy dwukrotnie większej - to masz zapas i ZAWSZE zadziała.
I tak korzystasz zaledwie z części tej mocy w systemie ciągłym - no to się całość sprawdza!
Budując wiecznie wilgotną JEDNĄ dodatkową ścianę swego domu zapewniasz właśnie taki przepływ ciepła przez nią do/z otoczenia (hydrosfery, w której żyjemy).
NO TO ZRÓB SOBIE POZOSTAŁE WILGOTNE!!!
Za Chińskiego boga nie ogrzałbyś TAKIEJ chałupy!
TA ściana jest tam, gdzie zawsze będzie wilgotna - co znaczy o stałych w czasie wspomnianych parametrach.
Pozostałe ściany MUSISZ wysuszyć, hydroizolować i opatulić - albo koszt utrzymania domu cię "zje"

Jak się pokiwać nad problemem - to wszystko jest i jasne i proste i oczywiste...
W kółko tu latają dyskusje o "lambdach" ścian, okien itp...
Tutaj po prostu tę lambdę kształtujemy świadomie i wykorzystujemy jej DUŻĄ wartość.

Chyba możesz zostawić tę konstrukcję na 0,9m ppt pod garażem.
Tam nie będzie wielkich obciążeń a obciążenia punktowe wyeliminujesz (rozłożysz na całość) zbrojoną wylewką.

Adam M.

----------


## @[email protected]

0,9 m ppt - tutaj nie chodziło mi o wytrzymałość tego (wiem, że da radę), tylko o wydajność/możliwość obierania ciepła z gruntu na tej głębokości. Faktem jest, że będzie to pod budynkiem, czyli trochę cieplej niż na zewnątrz, ale jednak zastanawia mnie ciągle wydajność tego jednowarstwowo i na tej głębokości. Trzeba podumać, coś pokombinować - może się sprawdzić.
Adam

----------


## adam_mk

Spójrz na problem tak:
Buda będzie tam, gdzie będzie sucho.
Jak nie będzie sucho to osuszysz - zdrenujesz, odwodnisz ten kawałek, na którym stoi.
Czyli ciekła woda tam nie zajrzy. Nawet roztopowa (chyba, ze na polderze budujesz).
Powierzchnia jest na tyle duża, że zapewnia przenoszenie potrzebnych mocy i to z zapasem.
Nie wychłodzisz zimą tego złoża, bo jest nakryte garażem i chronione przed mrozami - więc może być płyciej.
Wilgoć w ziemi jest zawsze. Właśnie wilgoć jest tu napędem i nośnikiem strumienia ciepła.
Jak "czujesz w sobie odwagę" to zaprojektuj tak, żeby wlazło w tę lokalizację.
Twierdzę, że powinno działać.
Gwarancji 1000 letniej na taką konstrukcję bym nie dał (na żwirowca - tak) ale i 200 letnia jest dobra!
A takiej chyba można udzielić...

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

No i coś jeszcze....
BYŁBYŚ PIERWSZY na tym łez padole, który sobie tak ułatwia życie!
Takiego czegoś, o ile wiem, to NIE MA NIKT NA ŚWIECIE!
(jeszcze nie ma)
Adam M.

----------


## robdk

> Planuję około 20 m3 żwirowca pod garażem, garaż jakieś 5,5 /6 m - złoże 0,7 m. Ze względu na niedostępność w mojej okolicy żwiru idealnej frakcji (czyli ~ 30 -60) przewymiaruję nieco, do około 26 - 30 m3. Dom 140 m2. 
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Adam


Kupiłem wywrotkę otoczaków (30ton) za 1700zł w tamtym roku z Krakowa. A jest to ode mnie około 140km. Więc można coś załatwić w rozsądnej cenie...

----------


## @[email protected]

:big grin: 
podumam, nie wykluczone, że zaryzykuję. Dzięki za info  :smile:  O decyzjach będę informował, jak by co.

Pozdrawiam
Adam

----------


## @[email protected]

> Kupiłem wywrotkę otoczaków (30ton) za 1700zł w tamtym roku z Krakowa. A jest to ode mnie około 140km. Więc można coś załatwić w rozsądnej cenie...


no to:
1. obuli Cię - bo wywrotka to max 24 tony w świetle prawa, lub max 27 ton w świetle możliwości takiej wanny.
2. to nie była jedna wywrotka
3. to nie było 30 ton

Ja mam do Krakowa 260 km - dzwoniłem tam - nie opłaca mi się, ale dzięki za info.

Apel do ludzisków - piszcie takie rzeczy, jak gdzieś dostaniecie w rozsądnej cenie żwir albo coś do GWC; jeśli nie ja, to ktoś inny z pewnością skorzysta  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam
Adam

----------


## robdk

> no to:
> 1. obuli Cię - bo wywrotka to max 24 tony w świetle prawa, lub max 27 ton w świetle możliwości takiej wanny.
> 2. to nie była jedna wywrotka
> 3. to nie było 30 ton
> 
> Ja mam do Krakowa 260 km - dzwoniłem tam - nie opłaca mi się, ale dzięki za info.
> 
> Apel do ludzisków - piszcie takie rzeczy, jak gdzieś dostaniecie w rozsądnej cenie żwir albo coś do GWC; jeśli nie ja, to ktoś inny z pewnością skorzysta 
> 
> ...


 :wink:  nie obuli, bo tyle wychodziło później z obmiaru...
Gość cały w strachu przyjechał, ale tyle mu nasypali i już nie zrzucał  :wink:

----------


## @[email protected]

to niezły kolo  :wink:  mandaty za takie coś w dziesiątkach tysięcy podobno

----------


## Magus

Dzieki adamie za kolejna dawke informacji  :smile: 

Dzis postaram sie zrobic projekt i wycene na potrzeby mojego domku.
Na alle znalazlem uzywane plyty chodnikowe (50x50x7) - 5zl sztuka. Powinny sie nadac na przykrycie kanalow rodzielczych, a to stanowilo najwiekszy problem dla mnie do tej pory (koszty). Zastanawiam sie tez, czy MAX, czy np. kratowka... ale policze i zobacze co wyglada ciekawiej.
Do tego beda cegly pelne na wykonczenie kanalow rozdzielczych (70gr sztuka).

Teriva ma ta wade, ze mniejsza powierzchnia wymiany wyjdzie, bo ma wieksze kanaly niz pustaki ceramiczne.

Acha na pewno bede mial jescze troche pytan przed ostateczna wycena - np. jaka gramatura geowlokniny? 
Czy to ma wogole znaczenie, skoro to tylko zabezpiecza przed zamuleniem.

Nici z projektu dzis - jestem koszmarnie zmeczony  :sad: 

Ale podziele sie z Wami jedna ciekawostka. Z nudow dzis policzylem jakiej wielkosci zwirowiec (frakcja 40, 5% objetosci to dziury) bedzie mial taka sama powierzchnie wymiany jak rura fi 200 o dlugosci 10m - wyobrazcie sobie kostke 36x36x36 cm. Tylko tyle zwirowca potrzeba ...

Dzieki temu przykladowi widac rozmiar kleski rurowca  :wink:  w temacie wymiany ciepelka z powietrzem (wymiana z gruntem to inna bajka).

----------


## herakles

Słuchajcie, a jakby wewnątrz żwirowca zrobić taką niby fontannę, słaba pompka wystarczy, żeby woda się sączyła po kamykach. Obok jakaś mała studnia kręcona świdrem(w dziale zrób to sam jest obszerny wątek jak to zrobić)etc. Mamy praktycznie niewyczerpywalne złoże, a do tego małe, bo pompowana woda daje nam ciągłą rotację, do tego nie musi być głęboko. Hmmmmmmm.... Takie trochę rozwinięcie tego pomysłu ze studnią i prysznicami.

----------


## Magus

W zwirowcach montuje sie zraszacze. Nie wiem czy to standard, ale widze w tym sens w okresie suchym.

Czy fontanna jest sensowna? A co bys z ta woda zrobil potem? Nie zawsze gleba przyjmie ...

----------


## herakles

To nawet nie wiedziałem, że się takie coś montuje. 

Zakładając, że zmiana temperatury wody wyniesie 5stC to żeby mieć 4kW wystarczy pompować z wydajnością 0,2l / s, ojoj maaaaaasy energii są pod naszymi nogami.

Jak gleba nie przyjmie tej wody, to się chyba nie nadaje na żwirowca?

Ja u siebie i tak chyba zrobię glikolowe poobserwuje jeszcze z rok stan wód gruntowych i zdecyduję ostatecznie, mam czas, w każdym razie wody są wysoko. Zaaawysoko na żwir.

----------


## adam_mk

Gramatura geowłukniny zależy od rodzaju gleby.
Iły (gliny) są bardzo drobniutkie. Piaski raczej grube.
Dla glinowatych - większe gramatury. Dla piachów - każda dobra...
A najlepsza ta najtańsza.
Adam M.

----------


## @[email protected]

Ja do swojego żwirowca planowałem wrzucić właśnie taki zraszacz ogrodowy.
Magus - co z Twoim projektem? ja wczoraj posiedziałem nad kartką i coś tam porysowałem, muszę to namazać w jakim paintcie i też wrzucę. Cały czas zastanawia mnie wydajność takiego płytowca, bo co do kosztów budowy to u mnie powinno się zamknąć w granicach 1,5 k.

----------


## adam_mk

Wydajność zależy od pola powierzchni styku powietrza (termoizolatora) z maxem.
Jest duża!
W bloczkach stropowych byłaby sporo mniejsza.

Adam M.

----------


## @[email protected]

Zgadza się - z maxem większa powierzchnia styku, ale ceramika lepiej izoluje (gorzej przewodzi ciepło) niż beton. Trzeba zatem wybrać mniejsze zło. Poza tym, czy ceramika poleży tak długo w takich warunkach jak beton? Za ceramiką przemawia jeszcze jedna rzecz - jest czysta.
Maxy też nie są drogie.

Na niekorzyść ceramiki natomiast przemawia jej gorsza nasiąkliwość - czyli z drugiej strony transport ciepła z wody będzie mniejszy.
I bądź tu mądry :/

Pozdrawiam
Adam

----------


## Magus

Podajac z tablic:
wspolczynnik przewodzenia ciepla W/(m*K):
Beton - 0,6-1,4
Beton porowaty - 0,19
mur ceglany - 0,7-0,87
ziemia - 0,5 - 1,3
woda - 0,6
powietrze 20C - 0,0256

wspolczynnik alfa wnikania ciepla W/(m2*K)
Powietrze  3-100 (nie jestem fizykiem, ale zakladam, ze wspolczynnik zalezy od wilgotnosci powietrza)
woda niewrzaca 100-12000
kondensujaca para 5000-130000

wzor Newtona dla obliczania ciepla wnikajacego w jednostce czasu od plynu cieplejszego do przegrody
Q=S*alfa*(t1-t2)

t1=temp. plynu (np. powietrza, albo wody)
t2=tem. przegrody
S =powierzchnia wymiany

Jesli sie nie myle to wnikaniem ciepla mozna sterowac poprzez zmiane powierzchni wymiany albo wilgotnosci powietrza. Dlatego tez zwirowiec (ma wilgotny mikroklimat) wymiana ciepla jest taka efektywna - nie dosc, ze duza powierzchnia wymiany to jeszcze duza wilgotnosc  :smile: 

Z punktu widzenia ekonomiki budowy GWC, pytanie jest jaka jest minimalna powierzchnia wymiany aby uzyskac okreslona moc. Oraz w ktorym momencie nie warto przewymiarowywac wymiennika, a wdrozyc rozwiazania nawilzajace powietrze ...

takie moje male przemyslenia

----------


## herakles

Nie koniecznie zależy to od pola powierzchni. W szczególności dla takiego materiału jak max. I nie chodzi tutaj o właściwości materiału, ale bardziej o jego konstrukcje. Widzieliście kiedyś radiator w kratkę. Wymiana ciepła maxa z gruntem będzie zachodziła przecież tylko po jego zewnętrznej powierzchni,  a więc w przypadku rozważania pracy ciągłej należy brać pod uwagę wyłącznie pole powierzchni bocznej. Ciepło z jego środka może nie zdążyć i być zagłuszone przez przepływające ciepło z zewnętrznych kanalików, a co za tym idzie wcale cała powierzchnia wymiany nie będzie w pełni wykorzystana.

----------


## Magus

Nie zapominaj, ze mamy doczynienia z dwoma zjawiskami zachodzacymi z rozna dynamika:

1. wymiana ciepla pomiedzy wymiennikiem a gruntem
2. wymiana ciepla pomiedzy wymiennikiem a powietrzem

Nie mamy wielkiego wplywu na pierwsza czesc - ratuje nas tylko rozmiar - nie tyle duza objetosc co duza rozpietosc.
Dla wymiany z powietrzem mamy wiecej czynnikow ktorymi mozemy sterowac - powierzchnia wymiany, szybkosc przeplywu powietrza (ew. turbuletnosc), wilgotnosc.

Im wiekszy i bardziej plaski wymiennik tym krotsza droga ciepla pomiedzy gleba a powietrzem.

Co do materialow to jeszcze jedna rzecz warto wziasc pod uwage - nasiakliwosc. Dla ceramiki wypalanej nasiakliwosc jest powiedzmy od 1-15%, nie wiem jak to wyglada dla betonu niestety. Nasiakliwosc moim zdaniem bedzie wplywac na zmiane przewodnosci cieplnej - im wieksza nasiakliwosc tym wieksze wachania moga byc.

Jak sie bardziej w to wszystko zaglebic to mamy mase zmiennych parametrow wiec znalezenie konkretnego wzoru na konstrukcje GWC - to jak znalezienie Graal'a  :big grin: 
Roznice w gabarytach pomiedzy warunkami skrajnie przyjaznymi i nieprzyjaznymi bedzie rzedu wielkosci albo i wiecej. Liczac zas na warunki srednie - jak przyjda skrajne to wymiennik nie podola ...

Tak mi jescze jedno do glowy przyszlo - jezeli material wymiennika bedzie mial przewodnosc cieplna odrobine mniejsza od przewodnosci otaczajacej gleby to nigdy nie wyczerpie jej mozliwosci termicznych. Nie bedzie musial czekac na jej regeneracje. Wydjae mi sie wiec, ze ceglowka bardziej sie nada - jej parametry sa blizsze temu co jest w glebie.

----------


## adam_mk

Wszystko fajnie, ale...
DLACZEGO do rozważań bierzecie dane o materiałach SUCHYCH i w temperaturze 20stC?
(warunki normalne)
Wszystkie te wnikania, lambdy i przewodności TAK są mierzone...
W GWC panują zupełnie inne warunki!
Transport ciepła w bezprzeponowcu to głównie transport wilgoci (pary wodnej), konwekcja, unoszenie...

Adam M.

----------


## Magus

Podalem wartosci, ktore znalazlem - dla pary wodnej tez. Glownie po to aby pokazac, jak duze znaczenie ma wilgotnosc powietrza.
Co do temp - rozniece pomiedzy 20C a 10C sa pomijalnie male.

Niestety przy tabelach z parametrami nie pisze dlaczego podany jest zakres np. dla cegly 0,7-0,87. Mozliwe, ze to zalezy od wilgotnosci (od 0 do max, czyli ok 15%).

Jezeli wiesz gdzie mozna znalezc dokladniejsze informacje - prosze podaj. Z czystej ciekawosci bym popatrzyl.

----------


## Magus

*Wodny 3*

Biorac pod uwage rozwazania z kilkupoprzednich postow, zastanawiam sie jak zadziala taki wymiennik oparty glownie o pare wodna. U mnie na pewno nie zastosuje - wymiennik glownie do plaskich terenow.

Pod ziemia zakopujemy duzy plaski zbiornik. Nalewamy na dno wody - ilosc wody zalezy od tego ile ciepla chcemy akumulowac.
Do tego zbiornika wstawiamy ksztaltki z czegos porowatego, co dobrze zaciaga wode. Te ksztaltki musza wystawac nad powierzchnie wody, az do samego sufity zbiornika.

W takim ukladzie jest bardzo duza powierzchnia parowania. Ksztaltki wspomagaja wymiane ciepla w ukladzie powietrze-woda, poniewaz sa nasycone woda, a powietrze moze przez nie przeplywac. 
Niewielka wysokosc zbiornika sprawia, ze powietrze przeplywa tez bardzo blisko powierzchni wody, dodatkowo powodujac jej ruch, co wplywa pozytywnie na wymiane jej ciepla z gruntem.

co sadzicie o tym?

PS. a projekt GWC ceramicznego pokaze Wam w weekend

----------


## herakles

> 1. wymiana ciepla pomiedzy wymiennikiem a gruntem
> 2. wymiana ciepla pomiedzy wymiennikiem a powietrzem


3. transport ciepła(przewodnictwo) od punktu styku z powietrzem do punktu styku z gruntem.

Ten transport zważywszy na przekrój maxa będzie moim zdaniem mało wydajny, mimo wilgoci, ze środka pustaka do jego zewnętrznych części. Można go poprawić wbijając choćby ocynkowane gwoździe w pustaka, ale to może niewiele dać. Dlatego nie możemy brać pod uwagę całej powierzchni wymiany kanalików.

----------


## Magus

> 3. transport ciepła(przewodnictwo) od punktu styku z powietrzem do punktu styku z gruntem.
> 
> Ten transport zważywszy na przekrój maxa będzie moim zdaniem mało wydajny, mimo wilgoci, ze środka pustaka do jego zewnętrznych części. Można go poprawić wbijając choćby ocynkowane gwoździe w pustaka, ale to może niewiele dać. Dlatego nie możemy brać pod uwagę całej powierzchni wymiany kanalików.


Masz racje - pominalem ta sciezke, aczkolwiek zrobilem to celowo - ten transport, jakl zauwazyles ma niewielkie znaczenie. Tak samo jest w zwirowcu - transport nastrepujacy kamieniami ma niewielki udzial w przekazywaniu energii z gleby do powietrza.

Jednak biezemy tutaj pod uwage wlasciwosci akumulacyjne materialow - kamien, beton, ceramika. Dziala to na tej zasadzie, ze ta czesc ciepelka, ktora para wodna wyciagnie z gruntu, nie zostanie zabrana przez przeplywajace powietrze - laduje w materiale wymiennika. Gdy przeplyw powietrza jest zbyt duzy i energii z pary nie "wystarcza" to brakujaca czesc pobierana jest z materialu. I tu powierzchnia wymiany ma znaczenie.

W skrocie - powierzchnia styku wymiennika z gleba ma wplyw na moc stala, a powierzchnia styku wymiennik-powietrze wraz z pojemnoscia cieplna wymiennika ma wplyw na moc skokowa (wykraczajaca ponad mozliwosci dostarczania ciepla przez grunt).

Tak wiec, jak nie mozna zrobic wymiennika duzego - musi on miec duzo pojemnosc cieplna i duza powierzchnie wymiany z powietrzem.
Zas wystarczajaco duzy (albo raczej rozlegly) wymiennik wystarczy do pracy ciaglej i nie ma tu juz tak wielkiej potrzeby akumulacji ciepla.

Tak to przynajmniej widze.

----------


## herakles

Piszesz, że w przypadku żwirowca ciepło wyciągnie z gruntu para wodna. To prawda, tam para wodna sobie krąży bez większych przeszkód. A w maksie? Chyba juz nie, zamykasz przecież swobodny przepływ powietrza. Podonie jak w rurowcu. Więc zapomnij o parze, która ci będzie transportować ciepło, bo to nie jest żwirowiec.

----------


## Magus

Ceramiczny z zalozenia nie ma byc szczelny.

----------


## herakles

Ale nie będzie tam tak swobodnego przepływu jak w żwirowcu.

----------


## Magus

Wydaje mi sie, ze w zwirowcu ta cecha jest przewymiarowana znacznie ponad potrzeby.
Proboje znalezc cos bardziej zbalansowanego (a wiec bardziej ekonomicznego w budowie) niz 2 skrajnosci, ktorymi dla mnie sa rurowiec i zwirowiec  :smile:

----------


## herakles

A może zakupić po metrze rury fi 200 i fi 250 i zrobić z tego formę. I zalewać betonem. Będzie rurowco-betonowiec.
Tzn. wsadzić jedną rurę w drugą i zalewać to co pomiędzy potem formę zdjąć i zalewać następną rurę.

----------


## adam_mk

Robiłeś to kiedyś?
Tego się nie da wykonać...
Takie formy muszą być rozbieralne. Nie wysuniesz.

Magus. Ułóż te maxy w dołku na geowłukninie. Im mniej starannie tym lepiej.
Będzie dobrze.
Powierzchnia jest taka, ze współczynniki przewodzenia są bez znaczenia.
Gleba też nie ma dużego.
Adam M.

----------


## akm57

Witam, w związku z przygotowywaną budową z zainteresowaniem przejżałem wpisy. 

Moja idea jest taka: 
zgromadzić w sposób aktywny ciepło w gruncie na zimę, przechować je tak, by bez dodatkowych zabiegów dało temperaturę użytkową co najmniej 25 stopni... Celsjusza.  Z wykonanych badań na cyfrowym, przestrzennym modelu gruntu przy wpompowaniu do niego ciepła i przegrzaniu go do 40 stopni w krytycznych miesiacach zimowych powinno się dysponować temperaturą jeszcze około 30-35 stopni ... i to jest to!!!!. 
Spadek temperatury akumulatora poniżej 20 stopni byłby traktowany jako sięgnięcie do krytycznej  rezerwy ciepła. 
Szacowana sprawność akumulacji około 30% energii włożonej na przestrzeni -maj...sierpień - styczeń. Zasilanie wielkopowierzchniowymi (połowa dachu) panelami słonecznymi o niewyszukanej sprawności.
Czy macie Państwo doświadczenia lub przemyślenia na ten temat. Lada chwila chcę rozpocząć budowę czegoś takiego.

----------


## adam_mk

Są przemyślenia i jest nawet realizacja dokonana, działająca...
Zobacz "akumulator ciepła, ciepło na potem"
Jest taki wątek.
Planujesz gruntowy akumulator ciepła.
ZNASZ tę konstrukcję, czy dopiero ją wymyślasz?
ZNASZ FIZYKĘ takiego procesu?
Tę realną? W konkretnych warunkach terenowych?

Adam M.

----------


## Magus

Zrobilem projekt i kosztorys ceramicznego GWC dla mojego domu

Na razie wsadzilem 2 sekcje wymiennika, ale zastanawiam sie nad dodaniem trzeciej. Obawiam sie, ze wydajnosc tego co zaprojektowalem nie wystarczy do pracy nonstop.
A jak widac koszty sa bardziej niz zachecajace  :wink:

----------


## vega1

dobrze że zrobiłeś/pokazałeś projekt, bo przyznam szczerze, że inaczej sobie to wyobrażałem. Bardzo Ci będę kibicował aby to się udało, może sam się zdecyduje za rok na budowę podobnego. Pomysł super.

----------


## adam_mk

Wszystko wygląda bardzo dobrze.
Zamysł w pełni czytelny i widać, ze zadziała.

Czemu odsunąłeś się o metr od ścian? Są powody?
Zmniejszyłeś powierzchnię tego wymiennika. Powierzchnię styku z podłożem.
Tam jest miejsce na większą powierzchnię. A im większa powierzchnia tym lepiej.
Adam M.

----------


## Magus

Nie chce ryzykowac, ze zaburze rownowage fundamentow.
Jezeli 1m to za duzo, to pytanie na ile moge podsunac sie do nich? Wolalbym powiekszyc istniejeace sekcje niz dodac nastepna, bo tam gdzie by powstala (pod garazem), beda tez szly rury wodociagu i kanalizacji - boje sie zwlaszcza przesaczy z tej ostatniej. 
Pytanie tez na ile bezpiecznie moge podjesc do fundamentu komina (ta kostka w srodku).
Czy kierunek wyprowadzenia rur (te turkusowe) ma znaczenie? tz. prostopadle, albo rownolegle do kierunku kanalow czerwonych.

Jeszcze jedna rzecz mnie szmartwila. Bylem ostatnio na dzialce. Dzialka styka sie z droga od gory. Jakies 50m powyzej drogi jest studnia. Wczoraj lustro wody bylo na glebokosci ok 2m. Zamirzealem zrobic solidny drenaz powierzchniowy i oczywisci opaske, ale zastanawiam sie, czy jednak woda nie bedzie za wysoka na moj wymiennik :/

----------


## adam_mk

Nie wydaje mi się, żeby wprowadzając sztywną i twardą konstrukcję w to miejsce można było w rażący sposób zakłócić statykę budynku.
Kierunek wyprowadzenia tych rur znaczenia nie ma. Miejsce ich podłączenia - tak.
Mają być po przekątnej złoża (są dobrze).
Jak budynek będzie miał opaskę i drenaż na wysokości stopy fundamentu, jak woda będzie z tego odprowadzana - to nic złego się tam nie stanie.
Adam M.

----------


## Magus

Wieczorem powieksze wymienniki podchodzac 0,5m do scian - powinno dojsc kilka m2.
Chyba tez dodam 3-ci segment - bardzo zalezy mi na pracy nonstop dla wymiennika. Poza tym dodanie segmentu moze wyjsc taniej niz polozenie rury  :big grin:

----------


## adam_mk

NORMALNY wydatek non-stop to 120-150m3/godz.
TYLE to już masz.
Szykujesz się na kwartał wściekłych upałów/mrozów.  :Lol: 
Adam M.

----------


## ChristophG

Witam

Czy można pod ławami fundamentowymi umieścić GWC wodny 1? 

Mam wysoki poziom wód gruntowych, pod ławami fundamentowymi mam umieścić 50cm zagęszczonej pospółki i pomyślałem sobie, że rurę fi 32 umieszczę pod tą pospółką w rodzimym gruncie. Czy zda to pozytywnie egzamin, czy lepiej zakopać tą rurę w pozostałej części działki?

I jaką długość powinienem dobrać budując ten GWC wodny 1? Maksymalnie mogę umieścić pod moim fundamentem 120metrów rury, ponieważ budynek ma pow zabudowy 110metrów. Wyliczenia oparłem na wcześniej znalezionej informacji, poszczególne odcinki rury powinny być oddalone od siebie przynajmniej 80-100cm.

w załączeniu dodaję rzut fundamentów. Każda wskazówka jest dla mnie bardzo istotna. Proszę życzliwe osoby o bliższe informację na wyżej opisany temat.

Dodam jeszcze, że rury wychodzące z ziemi planuję umieścić w garażu.

----------


## Magus

> NORMALNY wydatek non-stop to 120-150m3/godz.
> TYLE to już masz.
> Szykujesz się na kwartał wściekłych upałów/mrozów. 
> Adam M.


Coz, mam juz takie zboczenie, ze lubie miec zapas  :smile:  (dlatego wentylacje planuje na max wydatek rzedu 600-700m3).

Po powiekszeniu wymiennika ma juz satysfakcjonyujace mnie wymiary:

wymiwnnik-powietrze:
pow. wymiany		991,45	m2
pow. przeplywu		5763,75	cm2 (ponad 18x przekroj rurki fi200)

wymiennik-gleba:
wymiennik	23,48	m2	
kanaly	19	m2	
suma	42,48	m2	

Koszt wzrosl do 1330 za plyty, MAXy i cegly.
Jak zrobie kanal w tej samej technologii do brzegu fundamentu (potem juz tylko rura do czerpni nasciennej dla wentylacji) to na pewno zmieszcze sie ponizej 2k.

----------


## vega1

a czy miało by sens, dołożenie drugiej warstwy maxa na tej już istniejącej? Wszak druga warstwa już nie stykała by się z gruntem a jedynie z warstwą pierwszą.

----------


## Magus

> a czy miało by sens, dołożenie drugiej warstwy maxa na tej już istniejącej? Wszak druga warstwa już nie stykała by się z gruntem a jedynie z warstwą pierwszą.


Wymieniles najwieksza wade takiego rozwiazania.
Glowna wymiana ciepla z gruntem nastepuje przez podstawe wymiennika - dlatego walka o jak najwieksza jego rozpietosc.

----------


## herakles

Co do betonu, to nie nie robiłem takiej formy, ale rurę fi 200 można przeciąć wzdłuż i dorobić jakieś zatrzaski. Do tego w formie mogą być dziury, a sama rura może być w geowłukninie.

Co do akumulacji na zimę. Jest taka instalacja na jakimś uniwerku we włoszech. Mają 500m3 zbiornik i grzeją go do 70stC solarami w lato. Straty mają na poziomie 50%. Gdzieś w necie jest pdf o akumulacji ciepła i w nim jest to opisane. Niestety nie pamiętam już gdzie.

----------


## Magus

W necie widzialem rury betonowe fi 200 w cenie ok 29zl brutto za 1mb - wiecej czasu (czas to pieniadz) zmarnujesz robiac je recznie niz zyskasz $ imho.

----------


## Jani_63

> Witam
> 
> Czy można pod ławami fundamentowymi umieścić GWC wodny 1?...
> .


Jeśli chcesz tego glikolowca postawić przy okazji robienia ław fundamentowych, to ułóż dwie nitki po obu brzegach wykopu na pospółkę.
Przy takich warunkach gruntowych jakie masz możesz spokojnie liczyć na 2,5kW z każdej 100 metrowej pętli, a to powinno dać Ci wystarczająca moc dla pracy ciągłej dla Twojego Domku

----------


## Jani_63

> Co do betonu, to nie nie robiłem takiej formy, ale rurę fi 200 można przeciąć wzdłuż i dorobić jakieś zatrzaski. Do tego w formie mogą być dziury, a sama rura może być w geowłukninie.


Zewnętrzna rura na zatrzaskach (opaskach) to rozumiem. Ale jak chcesz wydostać tę rurę wewnętrzną?
Wydaje mi się że geowłóknina nie za wiele tu pomoże.
Sugestia *Magus'a*wydaje się słuszna.  :wink:

----------


## ChristophG

> Jeśli chcesz tego glikolowca postawić przy okazji robienia ław fundamentowych, to ułóż dwie nitki po obu brzegach wykopu na pospółkę.
> Przy takich warunkach gruntowych jakie masz możesz spokojnie liczyć na 2,5kW z każdej 100 metrowej pętli, a to powinno dać Ci wystarczająca moc dla pracy ciągłej dla Twojego Domku


wykop jeszcze nie jest zrobiony więc jest jeszcze czas, by wszystko zaplanować i zrobić z głową . Myślałem, że należy ułożyć pod pospółkę, bo wtedy będzie głębiej osadzony ale widzę że źle kombinuję. Fundament zrobię dokładnie tak jak jest to na załączonym rysunku.
Wielkie dzięki za informacje

----------


## Jani_63

Nie zrozumiałeś. :wink: 
Dobrze kombinujesz.
W/g rysunku głębokość wykopu pod pospółkę masz  -147cm ppg na tej głębokości układaj rury GWC.
Spód pospółki będzie cały czas silnie zawilgocony, a tym samym otoczenie rur będzie optymalne dla wydajnego działania GWC.
Umieszczając na tej głębokości rury GWC przy krawędziach wykopu swobodnie zachowasz wymaganą odległość 1m między nitkami.

----------


## adam_mk

Magus
Wygląda na to, że powstała konstrukcja, która oferuje wyższy komfort życia za bardzo przyzwoite pieniądze wydane na etapie inwestycji.
 :Lol: 
Adam M.

----------


## Magus

> Magus
> Wygląda na to, że powstała konstrukcja, która oferuje wyższy komfort życia za bardzo przyzwoite pieniądze wydane na etapie inwestycji.
> 
> Adam M.


Widzisz to bardziej optymistycznie niz ja  :big grin: 

Nie jestem budowlancem - wiec pierwszym krokiem bedzie dla mnie omowieniekonstrukcji z kierbudem. Jak mi to zavetuje (kwestia gwarancji na wybudowany dom), tobede mial zgryz. Pozostaje jeszcze kilka drobnych detali do dopracowania - czerpnia, przepusty (rury PVC sa drogie) itp. No i chce dodac zraszacz - na razie planuje wrzucic tam zbrojona rurke (taka od zraszacza ogrodowego) i tylko ja ponakluwac - jak zapodam cisnienie powinno ladnie pryskac, a zbrojenie powinno utrzymac rurke w calosci. No chyba, ze sa lepsze pomysly na to  :smile: 

Nastepny krok to realizacja, no i potem uzytkowanie. Jak szczesliwie dobrne do tego momentu to oczywiscie zdam relacje, jak to dziala  :big grin:

----------


## herakles

> Zewnętrzna rura na zatrzaskach (opaskach) to rozumiem. Ale jak chcesz wydostać tę rurę wewnętrzną?
> Wydaje mi się że geowłóknina nie za wiele tu pomoże.
> Sugestia *Magus'a*wydaje się słuszna.


Faktycznie po 3 dychy... Jaby to podziurawić wiertałką jak ser szwajcarski. Wrzucić geowłukninę, troszkę żwiru, w to rury, obsypać żwirem i zawinąć wszystko geowłógniną. Ile mb takiej rury potrzebaby. Na pewno niewiele.

----------


## manieq82

aleście mnie zaintrygowali tym MAXowcem 
ja już psychicznie w ostateczną ostateczność zyli rurowy przeszedłem ale ten max
kurde u mnie 8 palet tego stoi  :smile: 
i kopania o wiele mniej

pytanie:
jaka minimalna głębokość na posadowienie tego poza obrysem budynku?
zakładam obłożenie go z góry styropianem..... 

pozdr

----------


## szczukot

Odbiegajac od tematu MAXa...
Sasiad zrobil sobie GWC rurowe (a moze nawet i wzial firme za kupe kasy). No i od jakiegos czasu w jego czerpni slychac takie glosne wziu... wziu (tak co 4 sek). 
Cos mi to wyglada, ze pelno wody mu w rurach stoi, i rekuperator ciagnac to wszystko fale robi i zasysa i woda powraca i tak w kolko.
JAk sie go zapytalem, to powiedzial, ze "cos jest uszkodzone". Ale co moze byc uszkodzone w GWC rurowym ??
Jak myslicie : ma pelno wody w tych rurach ?

Fantom

----------


## manieq82

aha pewnie tak
jak spadku nie dali to kiszka  :smile: 

a jak tego nie naprawi to zaraz mu wentyl szlag trafi

----------


## szczukot

> Witam,
> właśnie dostałem ofertę Juwentu na nagrzewnicę do wodnego v. 1, więc się podzielę 
> założenia: temp zew. -20 C, temp. po przejściu przez nagrzewnicę +1 C, temp. glikolu +7, wymiana ok 600 m3/h
> Oferta: nagrzewnica NLW, rurki miedz, lamele alu, podziałka lamel 2,4 mm, króćce Dn 20, ilość rzędów rur VI, ilość obiegów 3, masa 14 kg, pojemność wodna 1,8 litra, moc 4,9 kW, cena 1.050 netto plus transport.
> Co o tym sądzicie??


Oto moja :
założenia: 
temp zew. -20 C, 
temp. po przejściu przez nagrzewnicę +1 C, 
temp. glikolu +7, 
wymiana 300 m3/h

Oferta: 
nagrzewnica NLW, podziałka lamel 2,4 mm, króćce Dn 15 (w glebie mam 32), ilość rzędów rur VI, ilość obiegów 2, pojemność wodna 1,4 litra, moc 2,4 kW
Wymiary 24x24x26, 
czynnik : glikol 30% (czemu tak licza?)

Nie "za mala" ? Jakie parametry wejsciowe zwiekszyc aby miec lekko przewymiarowana ?
Mam 150 mb rury 32 w ziemii. Licze,ze wyciagne z tego te 3kW. Ktory parametr wiec zle podalem ? Powinienem np podniesc temp wyjsciowa powietrza ?

Fantom

----------


## Piczman

Taka jak moja chyba.
I od razu powiem że za mała.
Przy takiej wymianie ( oczywiście w duże mrozy tak nie będziesz wentylował) wątpię żebyś uzyskał + 1 C.
Skoro chcesz przewymiarować to na pewno potrzebujesz większą !

----------


## szczukot

No wlasnie tak mi sie wydaje. Czyli co ? Podac np temp wyjsciowa powietrza 3 stopnie zamiast 1 ?

Fantom

----------


## Piczman

Raczej większy wydatek powietrza !
Taka na 500 m3/h to już pewnie większa gabarytowo będzie.
A tu trzeba właśnie taką.
Wtedy jest pewność i zapas, jeśli kolektor oczywiście wydoli  :smile:

----------


## Magus

> aleście mnie zaintrygowali tym MAXowcem 
> ja już psychicznie w ostateczną ostateczność zyli rurowy przeszedłem ale ten max
> kurde u mnie 8 palet tego stoi 
> i kopania o wiele mniej
> 
> pytanie:
> jaka minimalna głębokość na posadowienie tego poza obrysem budynku?
> zakładam obłożenie go z góry styropianem..... 
> 
> pozdr


Pewnie tuz ponizej "magicznej" granicy przemarzania  :big grin:

----------


## adam_mk

24 x 24cm to maleństwo , w którym powietrze będzie zapieprzało "z gwizdem" (chodzi o bardzo krótki czas wymiany ciepła).
Polazłbym w mniej rzędów (tu jest sześć!) a większy wymiar.
Taka 3,4 rzędowa około 50 x 50 byłaby dobra...
A to by było na jakie 500-=600m3/godz.
ZAPYTAJ jakie parametry przy zasilaniu +7stC wyszłyby dla takiej, dla temp zewn -20.

Stopa MAXpłyty powinna być około 2mppt. Tam już jest stała temperatura.
Jak się nie da - to jak najbliżej tych 2m.

Adam M.

----------


## Magus

> ...
> Stopa MAXpłyty powinna być około 2mppt. Tam już jest stała temperatura.
> Jak się nie da - to jak najbliżej tych 2m.
> 
> Adam M.


To moje 120cm ppt to za plytko? Czy jak pod budynkiem to moze byc?
Fundament posadowiony bedzie na 180cm ppt. Szacowalem taka glebokosc wymiennika, aby prosto wyprowadzenie rury zrobic ok 25cm nad lawa fundamentowa (i potem oczywiscie do pionowej czerpni).

Tak mniejeszcze naszlo jescze:

     W miejscu gdzie wymiennik bedzie mial najwiecej nad soba, bedzie obciazony ponad 4t/m2 (przy zawilgoceniu pewnie wiecej). Zastanawiam sie czy to mi sie nie zalamie przy samym zasypywaniu fundamentow. Postarm sie przeliczyc wg. podanych przez producentow wytrzymalosci, ale jakby ktos z gory wiedzial, czy kanaly (plyty chodnikowe na ceglach) oraz sam wymiennik z MAXow wytrzyma takie obciazenie - bede wdzieczny za informacje (ew. pokazanie obliczen).

----------


## adam_mk

Pod budynkiem może być płycej.
Budynek jest jak kołderka.

Powinno wytrzymać. Tyle, że żaden ze mnie obliczeniowiec dla takiej budowlanki.
Kanały ciepłownicze są głęboko i też mają cienkie ścianki. Rozpiętość za to większą...

Adam M.

----------


## Magus

Srednia wytrzymalosc MAXa klasy 15 to 11 N/mm2 (11 MPa). Zakladam, ze te dane podane sa dla sil dzialajacych w osi, w ktorej w GWC pojdzie powietrze :/
Ale nawet zakladajac, ze wzdloz najkrotszego boku pojdzie nawet polowa z tego - to powinno wystarczyc, no chyba, ze zle rozumiem te 11MPa  :big grin: 

Czekam jescze na konkretne parametry od jednego producenta - moze cos  powie o wytrzymalosci w innych osiach.
W miedzyczasie zrobilem ostateczny projekt wymiennika (wyszlo niecale 29m2 netto/39m2 brutto w koszcie ok 1400), a teraz przeliczam kanaly do czerpni i do wyjscia na wentylacje - oczywiscie co taniej z rozsadnym przekrojem przeplywu  :big grin: 

No i musze sie zastanowic, jak zrobic przepusty w scianach fundamentowych i spryskiwacz - to detale, ktore moga podrozyc konstrukcje, jak sie ich nie przemysli.

No i jeden problem sie pojawil. Pustakow musialbym kupic 4 palety, a sprzedawcy przewaznie maja w cene wliczona za transport - calego tira (przepwaznie ponad 2000 pustakow).
Jak nie znajde czegos blisko budowy z darmowym HDS to beda dodatkowe koszty  :sad:

----------


## adam_mk

Zajrzyj do jakiego marketu.
Obejrzyj w dziale ogrodów zraszacze do trawników.
Są gotowe systemy.
Takie rury ponawiercane jak potrzebujesz.
Plastik, to trwałe i tanie.
Adam M.

----------


## @[email protected]

Długo nie zaglądałem, no i czasu na projekt nie miałem, więc opisze jakoś na razie jak to u mnie miało by wyglądać. 
Powierzchnia garażu to 5,2 x 5,7, trzeba odliczyć trochę na kanał zasilający i odbierający powietrze. Stopa maxa posadowiona będzie 1,1 m pod poziomem posadzki. Z zewnątrz około 60 -70 cm pod poziomem gruntu (wymiennik będzie w garażu - chodzi tu o poziom gruntu od zewnątrz). Czy to nie za płytko? 
Ściana fundamentowa ocieplona 8 cm styro, ława 5 cm styro. Nad maxa trzeba dać również styropian.
Co Wy na to?

Adam

----------


## adam_mk

Ponieważ to złoże będzie stale przykryte "kołderką" jaką jest dom, gdzie z założenia temperatury nie spadają poniżej zera stC to może być płycej.
Nawet bardzo płytko, bo izotermy w takim przypadku "podłażą pod samą powierzchnię" ziemi.
Czy dawać styropian pod podłogę garażu?
To złoże naprawdę nie będzie eksploatowane do granic wytrzymałości.
Będzie miało spory "zapas" mocy.
Ułożenie styro na złoże nie wpłynie, ale na temperaturę wnętrza garażu - tak!
Odcinamy się od ciepła ziemi i garaż wtedy trzeba grzać.
Choćby trochę, żeby temperatura w nim była dodatnia....
Ten aspekt bym jeszcze przemyślał...

Adam M.

----------


## Magus

Adamie,

Sugerujesz aby w garazu nie dawac styro?
To by oznaczalo rowniez, ze styro pod wylewka nie trzeba, a to prowadzi do oszczednosci w postaci braku wylewki (tylko zabezpieczenie plyty) ...


Pytanie otwarte z innej beczki - jaka moc jest potrzebna aby podgrzac 1m2 podjazdu, aby w zime utrzymal temp >0C?
Cheteni rozpatrzylbym 3 przypadki temp. powietrza -10C, -20C i -25C.

Chce okreslic realnosc zrobienia systemu "darmowego" podgrzewania podjazdu  :big grin:

----------


## szczukot

> Odbiegajac od tematu MAXa...
> Sasiad zrobil sobie GWC rurowe (a moze nawet i wzial firme za kupe kasy). No i od jakiegos czasu w jego czerpni slychac takie glosne wziu... wziu (tak co 4 sek). 
> Cos mi to wyglada, ze pelno wody mu w rurach stoi, i rekuperator ciagnac to wszystko fale robi i zasysa i woda powraca i tak w kolko.
> JAk sie go zapytalem, to powiedzial, ze "cos jest uszkodzone". Ale co moze byc uszkodzone w GWC rurowym ??
> Jak myslicie : ma pelno wody w tych rurach ?
> 
> Fantom


No i chyba mialem racje.  Bo widzialem ,jak na patyku ma "kubeczek" i wybiera wode.
Jest t realny przyklad na to, ze jednak GWC rurowy trzeba zrobic dobrze (szczelnie) i jest ryzyko tej wody.
A naprawde musi miec jej tam sporo jezeli takie odglosy sa wydawane przez czerpnie. I to w taka pogode, gdzie nie padalo chyba z miesiac u nas.
A ja kilka m dalej mam glikolowca  :smile: 

Fantom
ps. i dowiedzialem sie, ze rury ma z REHAUa !! Wydal kupe kasy i wynik ponizajacy.

----------


## adam_mk

DLACZEGO chcesz utrzymywać podjazd powyżej 0stC dla jego rozmrożenia?
Samo rozmrożenie nie wystarczy?
Jaka moc?
Każda dobra!
Tu trzeba wykonać PRACĘ.
Praca to moc w czasie.
100 kW załatwisz to szybciutko.
Przy 100W potrwa dłużej...

W garażu dałbym pas styro wzdłuż ścian (pod podłogą, płyta styro dłuższym bokiem do ściany) dla ograniczenia wychładzania brzegów podłogi.
Jak bardzo MUSISZ to podobnie od zewnętrznej strony ściany (chyba, że fundament ocieplasz - to wtedy masz to już zrobione inaczej).

Adam M.

----------


## Magus

Sciany fundamentowe bede mial ocieplane - buduje w systemie ETS (bloczki styro zalewane betonem).
Lawa fundamentowa na wysokosci 180cm ppt - sporo wiec gleby wyjdzie pod podlogami.
Dlatego zainspirowany Twoja wypowiedzia zastanawiam sie nad sensownoscia styro pod wylewka garazu.

Co do podjazdu - chodzi mi o to, ile potrzeba mocy, aby utrzymywac go STALE w stanie niezamrozonym  :big grin:  (no moze z wyjatkiem bardzo silnych opadow sniegu, kiedy to moze go na jakis czas zasypac)

A teraz z innej beczki:
Skonczylem ostateczny projekt ceramicznego, ciekawskich zapraszam do mojego Dziennika Budowy  :smile: 
Pozostaje mi wykoncypowac tania czerpnie. 
Kanal od GWC do czerpni wentylacji chce pociagnac przy scianie, ocieplony styro. Przy samej czerpni bedzie przepustnica sterujaca GWC-atmosfera.

----------


## adam_mk

ZNOWU wydziwiasz?  :ohmy: :
Czerpnię musisz mieć tak urządzoną, żeby berbeć jakiej "niepotrzebnej" kanapki w niej nie zutylizował, lub ukochanego autka nie próbował przechować w niej.
Pomijam złośliwców ze zdechłym szczurem w parszywej łapie (bo czemu TY masz mieć jak ON nie ma?)
To nie problem kosztu, tylko wygody i bezpieczeństwa.
Nad czerpnią powinieneś mieć PEŁNĄ kontrolę!
Adam M.

----------


## Magus

Chyba sie nie zrozumielismy - dwie czerpnie - do GWC i do wentylacji.

Czerpnia do wentylacji - dziura w scianie tuz pod dachem (wentylacje musze pociagnac nad stropem poddasza) - zero kombinacji.

Czerpnia do GWC - rura, ktora wystaje z ziemi. Nie chce na nia wydac tyle co na caly GWC.
Sama czerpnia bedzie pod plyta tarasu dodatkowo zabezpieczona siatka. Sama przestrzeń pod tarasem bedzie zabezpieczona azurowa konstrukcja - kwestiami bezpieczenstwa wlotu sie wiec nie martwie.

Zastanawia mnie tylko jak sama czerpnie wykonac za rozsadne pieniadze. Aby zrobic wygodne odprowadzenie do samego GWC, studzienka musi miec fi 400.
Jak do tego doda sie wysokosc ok 3m - to juz niebagatelny koszt ( a przynajmniej bazujac na tym co do tej pory w necie znalazlem).

Adamie, jak masz patent na studzienke czerpni za rozsadne pieniadze to prosze o podzielenie sie pomyslem  :smile:

----------


## adam_mk

Prosta rura z ziemi w górę, o odpowiedniej średnicy.
Barwa i faktura obojętne.
Zakańczasz typowym "kapeluszem Chińczyka" z osiatkowaniem przeciwowadzim.
Są gotowce po hurtowniach instalacyjnych.
Nawet fi 250 widuję...(jakie 100zł/szt)
To co sterczy, obudowujesz sobie jakimi dechami, nakładasz sobie jaki drążony pieniek, czy obmurowujesz. Jak lubisz...
Da się to "zgrać" w wystrojem otoczenia...
Adam M.

Tam wcale nie potrzeba fi 400.
Fi 200 to 550m3/godz.
Fi 250 to blisko 1000m3/godz.
(oczywiście dla mniej jak 5m/sek - opory, głośność itp)
A.M.

----------


## herakles

> No i chyba mialem racje.  Bo widzialem ,jak na patyku ma "kubeczek" i wybiera wode.
> Jest t realny przyklad na to, ze jednak GWC rurowy trzeba zrobic dobrze (szczelnie) i jest ryzyko tej wody.
> A naprawde musi miec jej tam sporo jezeli takie odglosy sa wydawane przez czerpnie. I to w taka pogode, gdzie nie padalo chyba z miesiac u nas.
> A ja kilka m dalej mam glikolowca 
> 
> Fantom
> ps. i dowiedzialem sie, ze rury ma z REHAUa !! Wydal kupe kasy i wynik ponizajacy.


Kubeczek, to nie może pompki sobie kupić? W te upały co są to tam się kupa wody wytrąca, przeciez to normalne. Wsadził by tam jakąś pompę i problem z głowy.

----------


## szczukot

Hehe. Jego pytaj - ale chyba zaluje kasy na pompke, bo nawet wode ze studni na deszczowke wybiera konewkami zamiast pompka  :smile:  A ile kasy wlozyl w same rury wole nie myslec. Zakup pomki przy tym to ....

Fantom

----------


## adam_mk

Nie każda z pływaczkiem we fi 160 włazi...
Zostaje "żuraw" i pradziadkowe metody...
Adam M.

----------


## Magus

Dzis mialem spotkanie z moim kierbudem. Tematem glownym bylo podpisanie umowy, ale poruszylem tez temat mojego projektu GWC.
O dziwo pomysl sie bardzo spodobal  :big grin: 

Kierbud zasugerowal jednak aby MAXy umiescic w betonie - w tym sensie, ze MAXy bylyby polozone na chudziaku (najlepiej, jak bylby jescze mokry). A potem na wierzch takze zalac betonem (bedzie "puszka" z betonu z pustakami w srodku). W ten sposob caly wymiennik bylby wzmocniony i doszczelniony, co moze miec zalety na gruntach mokrych i zalewowych.

Co do konstrukcji kanalow rozprowadzajacych powietrze do MAXow (dyfuzorow) - zasugerowal zrobic z blachy ocynk (glownie jako szalunek dla betonu) i zalac betonem.

Co o tym sadzicie?

----------


## vega1

beton na wierzch - w sumie pomysł chyba dobry. Ale na spód? Na moje beton pod pustakiem, zmniejszy wydajność całości.

----------


## Jani_63

Beton pod Maxem burzy ideą wymiennika bezprzeponowego.
Para wodna nie będzie miała swobodnego przepływu od gruntu, co zakłóci pobór i odbiór wilgoci.
Wydajność takiego wymiennika zmniejszy się radykalnie.
Powstanie de facto wielokanałowa rura którą będzie przepływało powietrze.
Do tego automatycznie powstanie problem skroplin.
IMHO

----------


## ja14

Najwyrazniej kierownik obawia sie trwalosc maxow lezacych pod ziemia. Nie jest chyba przypadkiem, ze nikt nie buduje scian fundamentowych z materialow ceramicznych.
Na alledrogo jest pare aukcji z pustakami betonowymi podobnymi budowa do maxow.
Niestety sa od maxow nieco drozsze.

----------


## adam_mk

Już Ci odpowiedzieli!
Kierbud zabił ten pomysł.
Istotą jest BRAK przepony, a On ją tam chce wprowadzić.

Na MAXY można dać folię, jaką kratkę typową (zbrojenie) i zalać jakim chudziaczkiem.
Bardzo równomiernie rozłoży wszelkie naciski i zwiększy wytrzymałość mechaniczną.

Cholera! Pod podłogi dają miętkie styro i zalewają betonem - i nie siada!
Tu są twarde klocki!

A ta blacha....
Ile stuleci gwarancji dasz na nią?
Na samą ceramikę w ziemi ja dałbym ze dwa...
Na żwir - z dziesięć!

Adam M.

----------


## Magus

O wytrzymalosc MAXow sie nie martwie. Ja na pewno bede chcial zrobic bez betonu od spodu. 
Pomysl mial glownie rozszerzyc zastosowanie pomyslu do terenow, gdzie bezprzeponowych sie nie da zastosowac - w tym wypadku bylby to typowy plytowiec, tylko ze tanszy  :smile: 

Blachy tez bym nie zastosowal, ale zastanawiam sie nad zrobieniem odlewanych dyfuzorow. Koszt wyjdzie podobny do skladaka z plyt i cegiel, a wytrzymalosc wieksza.
Dyfuzory maja duze otwory z boku wiec z szalowaniem nie byloby problemu. Musze to przemyslec.

----------


## adam_mk

Jak zaczniesz, to wrzuć, proszę, kilka zdjęć i później pomiarów.
Pomysł nowy.
Błędów w nim raczej nie ma (nie znaleźliśmy na razie).
Powinno wyjątkowo sprawnie zadziałać.

Adam M.

----------


## Magus

> Jak zaczniesz, to wrzuć, proszę, kilka zdjęć i później pomiarów.
> Pomysł nowy.
> Błędów w nim raczej nie ma (nie znaleźliśmy na razie).
> Powinno wyjątkowo sprawnie zadziałać.
> 
> Adam M.


Macie jak w banku  :smile: 

Budowa zacznie sie na przelomie lipca/sierpnia - tak szybko, jak ekipa bedzie mogla zejsc z poprzedniej budowy.

A poki co to wracam do dopieszczania projektu reku ;>

----------


## szczukot

> Witam,
> właśnie dostałem ofertę Juwentu na nagrzewnicę do wodnego v. 1, więc się podzielę 
> założenia: temp zew. -20 C, temp. po przejściu przez nagrzewnicę +1 C, temp. glikolu +7, wymiana ok 600 m3/h
> Oferta: nagrzewnica NLW, rurki miedz, lamele alu, podziałka lamel 2,4 mm, króćce Dn 20, ilość rzędów rur VI, ilość obiegów 3, masa 14 kg, pojemność wodna 1,8 litra, moc 4,9 kW, cena 1.050 netto plus transport.
> Co o tym sądzicie??


Pytanie : dla jakiego czynnika grzewczego jest to liczone ? Glikol 30% ? Bo mi wlasnie tak wyliczyli, i nie wiem ,czy jak bedzie glikol 50% to parametry nie beda inne ??

Fantom

----------


## Jani_63

> Pomysl mial glownie rozszerzyc zastosowanie pomyslu do terenow, gdzie bezprzeponowych sie nie da zastosowac - w tym wypadku bylby to typowy plytowiec, tylko ze tanszy


Ee, nawet nie. 
Wymiennik płytowy jest wymiennikiem bezprzeponowym i struga powietrza w nim płynącą ma styczność bezpośrednio z podłożem (gruntem).
Ułożenie *GWC ceramicznego* (podoba mi się ta nazwa) na wylewce betonowej wydaje mi się że zabija a przynajmniej mocno ogranicza sprawność takiego wymiennika. Zamykając ceramikę w obudowie betonowej powstanie forma spłaszczonej rury o mniejszej powierzchni styku z gruntem niż układ wielokanałowy. Tym samym dla takiego układu szukanie oszczędności rozłoży na łopatki sprawność.
Wydaje mi się że w przypadku zalewania betonem Max-y trzeba by potraktować jako szalunek tracony i iść w kierunku układu wielokanałowego kładzionego w odstępach 0,8-1m.
W tak ułożonym wymienniku pojedynczy kanał odpowiadałby rurze o średnicy 170mm

 Tylko czy wtedy dalej będą odczuwalne oszczędności, bo roboty na pewno  przybędzie.

----------


## Magus

Pozostawiam temat do ewentualnego rozgryzienia potencjalnym chetnym. 
Ja jestem zadowolony z mojego obecnego projektu i nie przewiduje tak drastycznych zmian  :smile:  Ew. zastanowie sie nad wylewka na gorze (tylko i wylacznie na gorze), ale jezeli przerobie podloge na gruncie na zwykly strop (tyle, ze wylewany na gruncie) to resztki moich oporow przed wymiennikiem bez wylewki od gory znikna.
Wydaje mi sie jednak, ze niezaleznie od rodzaju podlogi - MAXy wytrzymaja napor zasypki i podlogi. Rozklad sil bedzie rownomierny wiec nie powinno byc problemow.

Najbardziej sensowna zmiane upatruje w wylaniu dyfuzorow (zamiast skladac z klockow).

----------


## Jani_63

Masz racje to powinno wytrzymać.
Dla spokojności sumienia można od góry zrobić ewentualnie obsypkę z piasku zmieszanego z cementem.
Wtedy Twój spokój sumienia zostanie podniesiony do drugiej potęgi. :wink:

----------


## szczukot

Ja sie gubie.
Mam miec w reku automatyczny bypas. I dziala on tak jak ponizej :
Bypass otwiera sie kiedy : temp wew > 20 i temp zew < temp wew i temp zew > 15
Bypass zamyka sie kiedy : temp zew > temp wew lub temp zew < 15 lub temp wew < 20

Temperatury te regulowane sa w jakis tam zakresach (18-24 i 10-15)

I czy to ma sens przy stosowaniu GWC ? Gdzie musialbym umiescic czujnik temp zew ? Na zewnatrz czy na wocie do reku (przed nagrzewnica czy za nia) ?

Fantom

----------


## adam_mk

Można w kanale czerpnym.
Wentylacja idzie cały czas.
TAM jest pomiar temperatury zewnętrznej.
Adam M.

----------


## szczukot

To ze w kanale to wiem. Ale przed czy po nagrzewnicy ? Wydaje mi sie ze za, ale .... im dluzej czytam dzialanie tego bypasu to trace myslenie i nie wiem czy bedzi mi on dzialal tak jak powinien. Bo jakby nie GWC to logiczne, ale "z GWC" ? Chyba, ze da sie jednak czujnik juz w kanale czerpnym ZA nagrzewnica ?

Fantom

----------


## adam_mk

To tylko czujnik i to na cienkim kablu.
Wciśniesz tu, zobaczysz co jest, wciśniesz tam i tak samo...
Potem gdzieś zostawisz i zapomnisz o nim.
Adam M.

----------


## szczukot

Zastanawiam sie po prostu, czy ten bypas bedzie sie otwieral i zamykla wtedy kiedy chce (czyli w sama zime i w samo lato ma byc wylaczony a reszte czasu ma byc zalaczony)

Fantom

----------


## kpam

Witam, mam reku Bartosza i do niego planuję dobudować GWC żwirowy - przy powierzchni domu ~240m2 złoże powinno być ok. 24m3 - to będzie ok. 42tony czyli przy grubości złoża 70cm wymiary będą ok. 7m x 5m (czyli odległość między rurami ssawną i tłoczną 500cm).
I tu mam pytania dla znawców:
1.	czy ta odległość nie jest za duża przy założeniu że złoże będzie wykonane ze żwiru o frakcji 16-60 ? 
2.	Jakie mogą być opory takiego żwirowca? Zależy mi by wentylator Bartosza to pociągnął.

----------


## adam_mk

Realnie opory wyniosą... ZERO.
Te wentylatory powinny sobie z takim oporem poradzić...
Adam M.

(było opisane z kilka razy czemu akurat ZERO)
A.M.

----------


## moni_veron

Porównanie:
Wiem, że większość jest przeciwnych GWC rurowemu... ale mam jedno pytanie, dlaczego żadne większe inwestycje nie powstają np. na glikolowcu, tylko na rurowcu?
Wyczytałem, że w Polsce jest już 10 TESCO wyposażonych w GWC rurowe, kilkanaście biedronek itp. Ale nigdzie nie ma GWC glikolowego?
Czy ktoś wie dlaczego? Czy nie można stworzyć GWC glikolowego o dużej wydajność?

----------


## Jani_63

Może dlatego że marketów nie stawia się na gruntach podmokłych.

----------


## adam_mk

Fakt!
Stać ich na to, żeby im fundamentów nie rozmywało....
No i - mają na tyle kumatych szpeców - że budują tanio...
Adam M.

----------


## kerado28

Podmokłych... Markety stawiają tam, gdzie miasto pozwoli... a z tym bywa różnie.
Więc na mokrym stawiają także. 
Pierwsze TESCO wyposażyli w GWC, kolektory słoneczne oraz wiatraki - z tego co pamiętam to w Zdzieszowicach koło Opola
Wszystko zostało przeliczone przeanalizowane... i następne TESCO budowli tylko z GWC.
Z tego co pamiętam, koszt takiej inwestycji dla dużego obiektu to ok. 150-180tys. A zysk na poziomie ok. 30000kWh - wszystko opomiarowane chyba przez Politechnike Poznańską.
Ale dlaczego nikt nie robi dużego glikolowca to nie wiem?

----------


## vega1

rurowy jest chyba bardziej efektywny.

----------


## kerado28

Napewno, jednak tutaj także chodzi o zyski jakie można uzyskać z jednego i drugiego GWC. 
A na dużym glikolowcu nikt nie zrobił chyba jeszcze pomiarów i nie ma jak porównywać tych dwóch inwestycji.

----------


## adam_mk

Projekt zatwierdza PRACOWNIK!
Facet na stawce a nie na udziale...
TAKI ryzyka nie podejmie.
Zrobi tylko to, co już sprawdzone.
Adam M.

----------


## szczukot

Moze kilka lat temu pokusibym sie jeszcze o przeliczenie ile energii mozna uzyskac i z jednego i z drgiego. ale wydaje mi sie, ze przy zapotzrebowaniu dla domku jednorodzinnego, oba rozwiazania sa tak samo wydajne. Przeciez one zbieraja energie ze sporej kubatury ziemii.

Fantom

----------


## xyz12345

> Porównanie:
> Wiem, że większość jest przeciwnych GWC rurowemu... ale mam jedno pytanie, dlaczego żadne większe inwestycje nie powstają np. na glikolowcu, tylko na rurowcu?


Trochę OT - w jednym z urzędów marszałkowskich projektant zaprojektował GWC żwirowy na budynek tegoż urzędu. Ten wymiennik jest mniejszy, niż ja mam na dom jednorodzinny. 
Warto wziać pod uwagę to, że wymienniki gruntowe są rzadkością i często są projektowane wbrew oczywistym zasadom, ludzie tego nie znają i nie czują.   
Dlatego nie warto porównywać tego co większosć zrobiła, tylko starac się czerpać wiedzę z doświadczeń ludzi, którzy mieli z tym do czynienia.

----------


## k62

Raport z działania GWC w centrum Biznesu w Kielcach.
http://www.taniaklima.pl/tk/pl/?p=p_...-dzialania-gwc

GWC żwirowy (grys granitowy) w wydajności 137 tys m3 na godzinę!

----------


## szczukot

Mnie tam zastanowily dwa tematy :
1) z GWC maja duzo wiecej energi niz z rekuperatora 
2) GWC chyba jest jednak sporo za male, bo nie pracuje wtedy kiedy trzeba. W zime w dzien wlaczone a w nocy (gdy najzimniej) zloze sie regeneruje. I wtedy chyba pradem dogrzewaja ?

Fantom

----------


## Jani_63

To budynek biurowy, a biurowce w nocy "śpią".
Przypuszczam że w nocy wentylacja pracuje na poziomie 5% wydajności jaka jest potrzebna w okresie kiedy przebywają w nim ludzie. Dużo ludzi.
Jak się zastanowić, to bardziej ekonomicznym rozwiązaniem jest dogrzewanie elektryczne powietrza wentylacyjnego w nocy kiedy budynek jest pusty, niż budowa dwukrotnie większego złoża (gdzieś to trzeba upnąć dla kubatury 96000m3).
Po przerwie regeneracyjnej w takim układzie złoże jest wstanie dostarczyć potrzebną ilość energii dla zapewnienia świeżego powietrza dla osób tam przebywających. 

W domu jednorodzinnym tez jest inne zapotrzebowanie w ciągu dnia na świeże powietrze niż w nocy.
Tylko dysproporcje są znacznie mniejsze.  :wink:

----------


## msobanie

Witam,
Chwilę mnie nie było, ale wracam do tematu budowy GWC wodnego 1.
Chciałbym wprowadzić małą modyfikację ze względu na trawnik.
Zamiast kopać 150-200 metrów bieżących, chciałbym zrobić kilka odwiertów wgłąb.
Ile i jak głębokich?
Zakładam, że da radę w miarę bezproblemowo do głębokości takiej jak studnia na działce, czyli 12 metrów.
Przyjmijmy - 10 metrów.
To ile trzaby dać odwiertów i jak oddalonych od siebie?
Pozdrawiam
Mirek

----------


## adam_mk

Głębokość mała...
Licząc ostrożnie ze 40W/mb to trzeba by z 10...
Oddalonych tak ze 2m od siebie.
Czemu?
Nie wiem! Tak mi się wydaje.
Metr to mało nie ze względów termicznych tylko wiertniczych.
Adam M.

----------


## msobanie

WItam,
Dzięki,
zamierzam do wiercenia użyc czegoś takiego:
http://allegro.pl/item1112523350_wie...a_studnie.html
Może ktoś ma pożyczyc w okolicach Grodziska / W-wy?
No i teraz dalsze szczegóły:
1. Rura idzie w dół otworu i musi wrócić, jak ją "zagiąć na końcu? Dwa kolanka? Brzmi nieprzekonująco...
A może są jakieś gotowe "U-rurki"?
2. Jak połączyć rury w otworach do "kolektora": szeregowo (najpierw czynnik idzie do pierwszej "studni", później do drugiej itp, czy równolegle (trójnikowo)?
Wszelkie sugestie mile widziane.
Pozdrawiam
Mirek

----------


## adam_mk

Widziałem takie stalowe, blaszane kształtki do rur, które utrzymywały zadany łuk tych elastycznych.

A łączenie otworów...
Można tak, można inaczej.
Aż prosi się o połączenie mieszane.
Zalety obu sposobów....

Adam M.

----------


## msobanie

Adam,
Czy mógłbyś rozjaśnić co masz na myśli pod połączeniem mieszanym?
Zakładam, że częściowo szeregowo a częściowo - równolegle.
A może i jedno i drugie zarazem?
Zrobiłoby się sporo połączeń
Mirek

----------


## adam_mk

Połączenie równoległe to zwiększenie czasu wymiany i spadek oporów przepływu.
Połączenie szeregowe to naturalna konieczność. Jak coś wpływa to musi też wypływać.
Trochę połączeń by było.
Łącząc np. po dwa otwory równolegle kolejne pary da się łączyć szeregowo.
Może tak?

Adam M.

----------


## @[email protected]

Witajcie,
ja tak myślę dalej o tym wymienniku z maxów i zastanawia mnie, czy aby te małe przestrzenie między ściankami maxa nie oszronią się podczas ciągłej pracy i nie zatka to wymiennika w czasie zimy?
Już niedługo czas budowy wymiennika, a wątpliwości przybywa :/

Pozdrawiam 
Adam

----------


## Magus

Powierzchnia przekroju poprzecznego (pow. przeplywu) jest tak duza, ze zaslepienie szronem na pewno nie nastapi. WPW zwirowce by wogole nie dzialaly - tam przestrzenie pomiedzy kamieniami sa duzo mniejsze.

----------


## wmpol

Dawno tu nie zaglądałem ale widzę, że wątek ciągle żyje. Nie jestem w stanie tego wszystkiego przejrzeć, zamiast tego proszę o odpowiedź stałych bywalców np. Piczmana i Adama czy ktoś już jest na etapie eksploatacji gwc wodnego? Pozdrawiam

----------


## adam_mk

Wiem o kilku.
Nowych nie opisali, choć wiem, że są "w trakcie".
Adam M.

----------


## herakles

> WItam,
> Dzięki,
> zamierzam do wiercenia użyc czegoś takiego:
> http://allegro.pl/item1112523350_wie...a_studnie.html
> Może ktoś ma pożyczyc w okolicach Grodziska / W-wy?
> No i teraz dalsze szczegóły:
> 1. Rura idzie w dół otworu i musi wrócić, jak ją "zagiąć na końcu? Dwa kolanka? Brzmi nieprzekonująco...
> A może są jakieś gotowe "U-rurki"?
> 2. Jak połączyć rury w otworach do "kolektora": szeregowo (najpierw czynnik idzie do pierwszej "studni", później do drugiej itp, czy równolegle (trójnikowo)?
> ...


Na forum zrób to sam jest wątek o wierceniu studni metodą chałupniczą, sam ostatnio taką sobie wywierciłem i kosztowało mnie to 300zł i trochę pracy.

----------


## msobanie

Herakles,
A jakich narzędzi używałeś?
I jak głęboko się dowierciłeś?
Mirek

----------


## herakles

Jak chcesz sam wiercić to przeczytaj ten wątek, jest tam sporo informacji w tym i opis mojej:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ercenie-studni

----------


## adam_mk

Coś już zaczyna się dziać!
Inwestor zdecydował, a że była presja czasu... to...
Ruszyło składanie ceramicznego GWC.
Idzie tak:

Kanał doprowadzający powietrze do "złoża" (i odprowadzający, bo są identyczne).


Ceramika.
UWAGA!!! 
Są różne! Jedna jest ewidentnie lepiej do kanału dopasowana.



Tu trzeba to zapuścić... na ten dywanik z geowłukniny. (garaż nad tym będzie w tym przypadku).


kilka szczegółów...






Prace trwają...
Jutro, jak dobrze pójdzie, to będzie koniec.
Za kilka dni można zobaczyć co się dzieje, bo zasypią i zaleją chudziaczkiem...

A wtedy pomiary!  :Lol: 

Adam M.

(fotki moje - za zgodą właściciela tego stosu ceramiki i przyszłego domu)

----------


## szczukot

Na czym to wszystko (geowloknina) lezy ?

Fantom

----------


## Magus

Troche gleby od gory bedzie - nie ma ryzyka, ze ta rurka, ktora ma teraz przekroj w litere C nie zaklesnie sie?
Ja bym wcisna MAXY do srodka troche, wyedt koncowki plastiku beda sie opierac o ceramike i wtedy na pewno sie nie zegnie, nie obruci ani nic z tym sie nie zrobi zlego przy zasypaniu.

Bedzie uklad spryskiwania?

Ciesze sie, ze ktos sie zdecydowal na ceramiczny GWC  :big grin:  
Mozeby pomiary zrobic przed zalaniem chudziakiem? Na wszelki wypadek (jak mawia moja coreczka).

Trzymam kciuki, czekam na final i pomiary.

A jak sa zrobione kanaly do czerpni i wyjscie do reku/wntylacji ?
Chetnie bym zobaczyl ewentualne przepusty, jak sa zrobione.

----------


## adam_mk

Geowłuknina leży na normalnej glebie. Taki piaseczek, jaki tam jest.

Magus
Będzie dokładnie tak, jak piszesz.
Dobrze zauważyłeś, że trzeba tę podciętą rurę podeprzeć w kilku miejscach.
To, co widać to sam start roboty.
Będzie więcej fotek...

Adam M,

----------


## Magus

> Będzie więcej fotek...


Juz sie nie moge doczekac  :big grin:

----------


## kaluzaw

Witam,

Będę montował GWC Płytowy PROWENT  w domku o kubaturze ok 650m3. 
Chciałem wymienić doświadczenia w eksploatacji w innym posiadaczem GWC płytowego. 

Szczególnie interesuje mnie możliwość schłodzenie salonu o dużych przeszkleniach na S i W (ale z zainstalowanymi refleksolami)
Czy potrzeba dodatkowego wentylatora do pokonania oporów GWC?
Czy odczuwacie korzyści subiektywne / finansowe z korzystania w takiego GWC?

Chętnych do odpowiedzi na te i inne pytania proszę o wypowiedź na forum i  kontakt: [email protected]

Ze swojej strony obiecuję podzielić się wynikami i wrażeniami po zamontowaniu GWC.

Pozdrawiam

Wojtek

----------


## Magus

Adamie, 

zdazyliscie przed zmiana pogody?
Nadal nie widze relacji, a ciekawosc mnie zzera  :big grin:

----------


## crategus

i mnie, i mnie... bardzo mnie ciekawi ten typ gwc, chciałbym go lub żwirowca uwzględnić jeszcze na etapie projektu...  :wink:

----------


## firewolf

Witam
Czy ktoś się zastanawiał nad zastosowaniem analogicznie jak w GWC woda 1 nagrzewnicy tak w rurowym rekuperatora ? Układ ten wyglądałby tak: - zamknięty układ powietrza z rurowego GWC wpada na rekuperator 1(niezamarzający np. B...) wymiana ciepła ze świeżym powietrzem z czerpni,  ogrzane powietrze  następnie na rekuperator 2 (max wydajny ) dogrzanie przez powietrze domowe i na salony. W lecie oczywićcie bypass przed rekuperatorem 2.  Zalety ??? mam gdzieś czy rurowy GWC przecieka, są w nim bakterie, żaby czy pijawki  :smile:  A jeśli bym się uparł maksymalnie uszczelnić rurowy  GWC to czy można to zrobić smołą lub rękawem termokurczliwym ??? Tak tylko kombinuję ale jakby kto mądry odpisał to byłoby super. Jak już o tym pisaliście to sorki, ale dzisiaj już nie dam rady przeczytać pozostałych 20 stron  :smile: )

----------


## @[email protected]

> ...a ciekawosc mnie zzera...


i ja jestem ciekaw, czy to śmiga jak trzeba.

Adam

----------


## adam_mk

Na razie zwiozłem elektrownię i ją składam...
Wieczorem wrzucę kilka fotek z dalszego etapu realizacji.
To naprawdę dzieje się TERAZ.
Dziś chyba to dopiero zasypują i uklepują nad tym jaką pospółę...
Chyba, że już chudziaczka zalali...
Dowiem się.
Może podjadę o obejrzę?
Pomiary pewnie za jakie 3 dni...
Trza coś przygotować do nich.

Adam M.

----------


## j-j

Adamie pomysł zaiste ciekawy aczkolwiek w porównaniu z kamieniem będzie chyba mial gorszą pojemność cieplną.
Jednak ciężar 1 m3 tego pustaka z ceramiki to ok 800 kg a 1 m3 kamienia z uwzględnieniem 30% porów to ok 1400 kg.
Ale jestem ciekaw wyników.

pzdr

----------


## Magus

Pojemnosc cieplna nie jest tu cecha istotna. Dzieki niezwykle nizkim kosztom mozna zrobic wymiennik ceramiczny o takiej powierzchni wymiany, ze bedzie mogl dzialac w trybie non-stop dla zwyklych wydatkow powietrza. W takim trybie kumulacja cieplna nie jest potrzebna.

----------


## j-j

> Pojemnosc cieplna nie jest tu cecha istotna. Dzieki niezwykle nizkim kosztom mozna zrobic wymiennik ceramiczny o takiej powierzchni wymiany, ze bedzie mogl dzialac w trybie non-stop dla zwyklych wydatkow powietrza. W takim trybie kumulacja cieplna nie jest potrzebna.


 :ohmy:  bardzo ciekawe ..

----------


## adam_mk

Sama prawda!
To dość unikalna konstrukcja bazująca na wielkim rozwinięciu porowatej powierzchni nasączonej wodą.
Wilgocią z gruntu.
To wilgoć jest tu nośnikiem strugi ciepła. Nie masa i nie akumulacyjność głazów.
Porównaj ciepło właściwe głazów z wodą.
Pomyśl - ILE wody znajduje się na powierzchni żwiru (bo nienasiąkliwy) a ile w tej ceramice?
Tu jest klucz do tej tajemnicy...

Adam M.

----------


## @[email protected]

Adamie, 
czy inwestor będzie montował zraszacz do tego ceramicznego, czy bazujemy wyłącznie na wilgoci z gruntu? Bo ja w żwirowym chciałem montować i tutaj też bym to dawał.

Pozdrawiam
Adam

----------


## adam_mk

Zastanawialiśmy się dość długo...
Nie będzie zraszania. Tam nie ma potrzeby.
To dość szczególne miejsce. Wilgotne, ale nie mokre.
A zraszacz, tak ogólnie? Można, bo niczemu nie przeszkadza.
Najwyżej będzie się nudził...

Adam M.

----------


## @[email protected]

Zatem, skoro mawiają, że nadgorliwość jest gorsza od faszyzmu - chyba nie ma sensu tam zraszać tego. 
Faktycznie w ziemi jest dość wody aby to było cały czas wilgotne.
Czekam z niecierpliwością na jakieś wyniki  :big grin: 

Pozdrawiam
Adam

----------


## Kane66

sorry ze nie w temacie ale:

adam_mk - z premedytacja nie czytasz moich PW i maili czy jak to wlasciwie jest ? Jakos nie moge doczekac sie odpowiedzi...czyzby zadna wiadomosc niedotarła ?

----------


## j-j

> Sama prawda!
> To dość unikalna konstrukcja bazująca na wielkim rozwinięciu porowatej powierzchni nasączonej wodą.
> Wilgocią z gruntu.
> To wilgoć jest tu nośnikiem strugi ciepła. Nie masa i nie akumulacyjność głazów.
> Porównaj ciepło właściwe głazów z wodą.
> Pomyśl - ILE wody znajduje się na powierzchni żwiru (bo nienasiąkliwy) a ile w tej ceramice?
> Tu jest klucz do tej tajemnicy...
> 
> Adam M.


A skąd ta wilgoć adamie?
I czy aby ceramika nie ma właśnie małej nasiąkliwości i raczej słabo podciąga wodę? Ile % wilgoci tam wejdzie? Skąd ceramika tą wilgoć weźmie zimą gdy suche jak pieprz powietrze będzie przez nią lecieć?
Dużą nasiąkliwość to ma BK.a nie ceramika przecież.

pzdr

----------


## adam_mk

Witaj Kane
Ta skrytka zrobiła się tak kulawa, że jak nie powiesz, że coś tam wrzucisz to się nie dowiem.
Mojego numeru jeszcze nie wyrzuciłeś, mam nadzieję?
Mam ten sam od wieków..  :Lol: 

j-j
Jak to skąd wilgoć?
ŻYJEMY W HYDROSFERZE!!!
W samym jej środku...
Z suchych rzeczy to ja znam tylko teflon...

Adam M.

----------


## forumuser

> Mojego numeru jeszcze nie wyrzuciłeś, mam nadzieję?
> Mam ten sam od wieków..


Gorzej jak ktoś się jeszcze numeru nie dorobił...
Jeżeli to możliwe to uprzejmie proszę o zerknięcie w maila i jakąś odpowiedź

pozdr

----------


## sheenaz

Czesc,
Potrzebuje poprowadzenia za rekę w sprawie GWC wodnego 1.
Zaraz zaczynamy budowe i przed tym chcialabym zakopac rurke.
Dom 8.2x14m, kubatura ok. 700m^3, na Mazowszu
Woda na dzialce aktualnie na glebokosci 1m, wiosną byla na 0.8m.

Miejsca na zakopanie rurki jest 6 x 15m  + 4x4m.

I teraz pytania:
- rurka fi 25 czy 32?
- ile tej rurki i czy ukladac w kregach
- czy jakos izolowac (owinac czyms)  te rure w kierunku ujscia w kotlowni.

Zakladam, ze GWC bede uzywac jak piczman tylko w upały  i zimą.
Pomożecie?

----------


## szczukot

polecane dwie petle fi 25. Idea taka aby rury lezaly jak najdalej od siebie - powiedzmy > 1 m.
Czemu chchesz je ukladac pod domem ?? Tam jest za malo miejsca troche na to.

Fantom

----------


## sheenaz

Chce ulozyc obok domu, ale to jest na  granicy dzialki i gdy wybuduje dom to koparka juz tam nie da rady wjechac, wiec dlatego chce najpierw zakopac rurke, a potem obok postawic dom.
I jeszcze jedno czego nie napisalam wyzej.  
Czytajac ten watek kilka razy natknelam sie na mowe o instrukcji  instalacji gwc. Mozna prosic o link bo jakos nie natknelam sie  na niego.

----------


## szczukot

Moze to :
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...i-quot-robiony

Fantom

----------


## j-j

> Witaj Kane
> Ta skrytka zrobiła się tak kulawa, że jak nie powiesz, że coś tam wrzucisz to się nie dowiem.
> Mojego numeru jeszcze nie wyrzuciłeś, mam nadzieję?
> Mam ten sam od wieków.. 
> 
> j-j
> Jak to skąd wilgoć?
> ŻYJEMY W HYDROSFERZE!!!
> W samym jej środku...
> ...


No jeżeli tej wody tyle będzie i tyle jej "połknie" ceramika że pojemność znacznie wzrośnie to OK ale pytanie czy ceramika tak nasiąknie?
Zwykły GWC żwirowy wyrównuje wilgotność a to oznacza że zimą jest w nim mokro skoro nawilża powietrze, mimo że jest tam żwir który wody nie chłonie,  czy ceramika samą wodą tak zwiększy  pojemność cieplną aby jednocześnie traciła wodę nawilżając i trzymała nadal dzięki wodzie dużą pojemność cieplną?
Nie wiem jakoś do takiego rozwiązania nie jestem przekonany ale OK, pewnie jakoś  będzie działać ale czy tak samo lub lepiej niż ze żwirem?
Okaże się.

pzdr

----------


## Ogniowy

> Witam
> Czy ktoś się zastanawiał nad zastosowaniem analogicznie jak w GWC woda 1 nagrzewnicy tak w rurowym rekuperatora ? Układ ten wyglądałby tak: - zamknięty układ powietrza z rurowego GWC wpada na rekuperator 1(niezamarzający np. B...) wymiana ciepła ze świeżym powietrzem z czerpni,  ogrzane powietrze  następnie na rekuperator 2 (max wydajny ) dogrzanie przez powietrze domowe i na salony. W lecie oczywićcie bypass przed rekuperatorem 2.  Zalety ??? mam gdzieś czy rurowy GWC przecieka, są w nim bakterie, żaby czy pijawki  A jeśli bym się uparł maksymalnie uszczelnić rurowy  GWC to czy można to zrobić smołą lub rękawem termokurczliwym ??? Tak tylko kombinuję ale jakby kto mądry odpisał to byłoby super. Jak już o tym pisaliście to sorki, ale dzisiaj już nie dam rady przeczytać pozostałych 20 stron )


Paweł, mój jest złożony na same uszczelki i silikon i nie widziałem żeby przeciekał....

----------


## adam_mk

neta mi koparą przekopali...
kilka dni mnie nie było... 
widzę, że mam zaległości.
Adam M.

----------


## Magus

> neta mi koparą przekopali...
> kilka dni mnie nie było... 
> widzę, że mam zaległości.
> Adam M.


ojojoj, dobrze, ze juz jestes  :smile: 

Mam nadzieje, ze zaczniesz od relacji z GWC  :big grin:

----------


## kerado28

> Paweł, mój jest złożony na same uszczelki i silikon i nie widziałem żeby przeciekał....


REHAU dla swojego systemu zaleca co 2 lata zalać całe GWC wodą - (tak na wszelki wypadek) aby nie powstawały żadne drobnoustroje

----------


## tatanka

troche duzo  czytania, ale jakos poszlo i mam kilka pytan
1) czy dobrze zrozumialem ze zima polaczenie gwc + rekuperator nie daje zysku ?
2) dlaczego wlewacie glikol do gwc wodnego ? boicie sie ze zamarznie ?
2a) nie lepiej zalac woda i taka ukladac rure ? nie bedzie problemu z odpowietrzeniem
3) liczyliscie czy nie taniej zrobic wymiennik z chlodnic samochodowych ? 52cmx32cm za 80zl
4) cegly w ceramicznym ukladal bym na zakladke, a nie rowno
5) moze zrobic mieszany gwc ceglano zwirowy ?
6) czy nie lepiej zastosowac 2-3 czerpnie i proste odcinki niz tichelmana ( polaczyc do 1 kolektora )? mniej kolanek mniejsze opory zasysania ( flitr mozna zrobic z ponczoch )
7) gwc ( ceramiczny, zwirowy ) traktowal bym jako akumulator ciepla na zime a nie jako klimatyzacje na lato, dlatego pod  polozyl bym podgrzewanie z solarow
 :cool:  wymyslilem klime ( chlodnie kominowa ) rura fi 400x 200 wypelnic pilkami do basenu ( 500szt fi 7cm kosztuje 160zl ) i powoli lac woda

----------


## tatanka

9) po co w zwirowym rury nawiercacie na calym obwodzie skoro powietrze wyplywa tylko polowa rury ( tą od zwiru ) ? gdyby rura zasilajaca ( odbierajaca ) byla w srodku gwc to ma sens
10) jezeli cos ma sie splacac dluzej niz 15lat to jest to nie oplacalne. NIkt nie liczy kosztow konserwacji ( obslugi, wymiany podzespolow ) w ciagu 15lat  
11) co bedzie jak do zwirowca dostana sie jakies paskudy ( kret , myszy , nietoperz , robale ... ) . Rurowy latwo wyczyscic ( do ogona kota zawiazac sznurek i wycior gotowy ), a zwirowy ?

----------


## adam_mk

:Lol: 

Słabo poczytałeś.
Wszystkie odpowiedzi już padły.

Jak zrobisz takich kilka - to będziesz pewien, że zaproponowane rozwiązania niczego nie pogarszają a raczej polepszają.
Nikt chałupy na 15 lat nie stawia - to zwraca się taka inwestycja co sezon przez wiele lat.

ad1 - źle zrozumiałeś
ad2 - czasem wentylatory chodzą a pompka od cieczy nie. Szkoda co i rusz latać po nową nagrzewnicę.
ad2a - woda to kilogram na litr. Trudno się ją do kręgu wlewa. I tak "nie jest letko" to po co dokładać sobie roboty?
ad3 - liczyliście i wiemy, że to nieoptymalne...
ad4 - możesz. Twoje są. Potem opiszesz tu co wyszło...
ad5 - po co? Można wszystko ale są działania bezcelowe... po co je wdrażać na budowie?
ad6 - większy koszt i więcej utrudnień. Tam praktycznie nie ma oporów.
ad7 - mylisz się. Sprawdza się dobrze latem, jak poprawnie wykonany.
A pomysł Twój nie jest nowy. Schładzacze kulkowe pracują od lat w przemyśle....
(nie opisywałem ich , bo w domu to kiepskie maja pole do popisu)
ad9 - nie każda najprostsza trasa jest tu najkrótsza... Część tych otworów (lwią część) zasłania żwir...
ad10 - to budowla (żwirowiec) na którą można dać 10 wieków gwarancji! Zwróci się! Ma czas! (i co tam chcesz wymieniać?)
ad11 - a co by tam jadły? A jak by sobie tam łaziły? Wlaź do jakiego basenu i zanurz się w ... żwirku... Równie łatwo Ci pójdzie jak im!
Żwirowiec to też filtr. I to skuteczny!

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Relacji ciąg dalszy tyle, ze... to już historia!  :Lol: 
Było kolejno tak:







Z pomiarami trzeba zaczekać na upał lub... mrozy!  :Lol: 
To co za oknem to katastrofa jakaś...

Adam M.

----------


## dpo

Witam
przebrnalem przez watek i jestem pod wrazeniem - no i wdzieczny za Wasza wiedze i chec dzielenia sie nia.
W zasadzie do strony 36-37 juz bylem zdecydowany na zwirowy (a teraz Maxowy) jako najbardziej bezobslugowy, ale coulignon mnie "wyleczyl" troszke z GWC.
Naszly mnie watpliwosci poniewaz chce postawic "pasywniaka" i z reku przeciwpradowym o wieeelkiej sprawnosci i pewnie napotkam problemy takie jak on.
1) Skoro dobry reku da rade - przelaczajac sam strumienie - pracowac do -25C to w sumie GWC mi nie potrzebne w zimie (przyklad coulignona).
2) W lecie jaknajbardziej jesli zby-passowac zeby nie puszczac wlotu z GWC na wymiennik (tylko czemu to nie daje rezultatow u coulignona ?) 
Czyzby odpowiedzia na ta byly posty HenoKa - ze ma za duzo zyskow energetycznych i nie daje rady ich wypedzac z domu ? Czy zepsuty by-pass ?
Kurna juz nie wiem co myslec.GWC wydawalo mi sie najlepsza/najtansza klima na lata (szczegolnie ze prosta do zrobienia nawet dla laika takiego jak ja).
U j-j dziala tylko dlatego ze ma gorszy reku ? - malo prawdopodobne.
Chcialem zbudowac chate z silki i mnostwa styropianu, zeby akumulowala mocno ale teraz to sie boje ze bede mial za cieplo i tego nie wygonie latem!!!

Na koniec pytanie : kiedy robic badania geotechniczne, zeby "pokazaly" wyniki najblizsze prawdy? 
Jakbym sie zdecydowal na Maxowy GWC to chyba najlepiej wiosna jak wody wysoko zeby go nie zalac ....?

z gory dziekuje za odpowiedzi

----------


## Magus

No to przeczytaj watek jeszcze raz  :smile: 

GWC to nie klima!

Co do oplacalnosci GWC - ceramiczny dla pracy ciaglej to koszt < 2000. W porownaniu z kosztami calej budowy, to taki wydatek da sie przelknac, nawet jakby GWC mialby byc na wyrost.

pozdro  :smile:

----------


## dpo

ja nie neguje jego walorow finasowych i uzytkowych tylko czemu nie dziala u coulignona jak nalezy ?
chcialbym zeby u mnie dzialal ale bede mial podobny budynek do coulignona - przeczytaj z czym ma problem.
GWC to nie klima ,ale jakby nie bylo powietzre schladza latem - prawda? jak go puscic z ominieciem wymiennika w reku to MUSi dac nizsza temp niz za oknem

----------


## Magus

Musisz zrobic bilans energetyczny. Wtedy zorientujesz sie ile nizsza bedzie. Na pewno przy upalach >40C w domu nie osieganiesz 20C samym GWC.
Do obliczen wez moc GWC rzedu 3kW.

Trudo okreslic co nie dziala w danej implementacji rozwiazania, jezeli nie zna sie wszystkich elementow systemu. Bez wizji lokalnej trudno rozwiazac problem zle dzialajacego GWC ...

----------


## Piczman

Jeśli gwc schładza powietrze o minimum 10 C to działa prawidłowo.
Nawet jeśli w domu za gorąco to i tak robi co trzeba.
Zdecydowanie lepszym sposobem na utrzymanie chłodu wewnątrz jest wyłączanie wentylacji podczas upalnego dnia i wentylowanie nocą.
U mnie problem pojawił się dopiero po 3 tygodniach ciągłego upału, temp. doszła wtedy do 26 C !

----------


## lolek30

Jaką średnicę i długość rury mniejwięcej dobrać do GWC wodnego ?. Mam zrobiony przepust i wstawione 2 rury fi 40mm czy dać jakąś mniejszą rurkę w te co są czy założyć złączki i pociągnąć fi40 cały wymiennik ? Ile tego dać ? po podłogach w domu ok. 200m2

myślę żeby robić jedną pętle żeby było łatwiej z odpowietrzaniem ?

----------


## HenoK

> Do obliczen wez moc GWC rzedu 3kW.GWC ...


Aby uzyskać moc GWC 3kW przy strumieniu powietrza 400m3/h musiałbyś uzyskać schłodzenie powietrza o 22 st. C, czyli np. od temperatury +35 st. C do +13 st. C. Pod koniec lipca sprawdzałem temperaturę gruntu na poziomie ok. 1,5m -  wynosiła ona ok. 14 st. C. Jakim cudem chcesz więc uzyskać temperaturę 13 st. C?  
Od mocy GWC odejmij jeszcze moc wentylatora (będzie on ogrzewał przepływające powietrze). Przy takiej wydajności wentylacji trzeba się liczyć z mocą wentylatora 150-200W.

----------


## manieq82

400m3/h - ale to chyba dla ogromnej kubatury
normalne wydatki dla stuparu metrów to z tego co tu pisano 100-150 m3h (no chyba że impreza  :smile: )

a ja mam inne pytanie
czas na moje gwc musi najść
miał być żwirowy 9problemy z otoczakami, później z pozoru wysoki poziom wód gruntowych)
rurowy - jakoś nie zbiera pochlebnych opinii  :sad: 

teraz ten maxowiec  :smile: 

leży u mnie tego kilka palet -0 zostało po budowie
ale wciąż kwestia tej wody, pytałem wcześniej jaki maksymalnie wysoki poziom posadowienia tegoż można przyjąć
2 m ppt....
a jakbym dał ciut wyżej tak 1.5m, obłożył z góry styro
lub inna wersja 2 metry i dał rurę drenarską pod spodem i jakąś studnię chłonną obok
tylko czy ta studnia by zbierała? 
a może pompkę i cykliczne odpompowywanie?

bredzę?

szukam pomysłów i optimum dla mnie ...  :smile: 

pozdr

----------


## Magus

IMHO najlepiej tuz pod granica przemarzania - glebiej nie ma sensu.
Jesli pod budynkiem - moze byc plycej.

Warunki glebowe - jak dla zwirowca.

----------


## Jani_63

> 400m3/h - ale to chyba dla ogromnej kubatury
> normalne wydatki dla stuparu metrów to z tego co tu pisano 100-150 m3h (no chyba że impreza )


 I tak, i nie.
Zimą wentylujesz na poziomie 15-20% wydajności. Jak imprezka to podkręcasz.
Ale latem, i to upalnym to już inna bajka. Tu 100% dla kubatury może być mało, choć przeważnie w zupełności wystarcza.

GWC posadowione płycej i przykryte od góry styro z odpowiednim naddatkiem brzegowym będzie działało poprawnie.
Odizolowanie GWC od góry będzie powodowało podciąganie izoterm z głębszych partii gruntu.
Myślę że Adam jako praktyk z największym doświadczeniem potwierdzi moje słowa.  :wink:

----------


## adam_mk

Jani_63
Sama prawda!
Posadzić go płytko i nakryć domem lub styropianem. (jak wola)

manieq82
Jak masz możliwość to zdrenuj ten kawałek terenu, gdzie widzisz swój GWC.
Tylko tak,  żeby ewentualne wody odprowadzić skutecznie.

dpo
Każdy metr nasłonecznionej podłogi to grzałka 1kW.
Jak masz ich tuzin - to żaden GWC rady nie da a klima 12kW będzie miała spory problem! 

Adam M.

----------


## GrzegorzPN

Hello,
podoba mi się ten pomysł z MAX'ami. Ale może jeszcze pokombinować i zrobić gruntowy rekuperator z warstwą akumulacyjną?
Idąc od najniższego poziomu:
- GWC z MAX
- geowłóknina i warstwa piachu,
- kolejne GWC, a w nim powietrze wyciągane z domu
- na to geowłóknina, cienka warstwa piachu, styropian; styropian ułożony poziomo połączony z izolacją wewnętrzną fundamentów.
Budować z BK. Izolacja styropianowa podłogi musi się łączyć ze ścianą BK, żeby nie było mostków i zachowana była ciągłość izolacji.
Może sprawność nie będzie MEGA, ale tanio i przyjemnie. Poza tym dobrze zaizolowana podłoga i może tu jakaś oszczędność.

----------


## GrzegorzPN

> ja nie neguje jego walorow finasowych i uzytkowych tylko czemu nie dziala u coulignona jak nalezy ?
> chcialbym zeby u mnie dzialal ale bede mial podobny budynek do coulignona - przeczytaj z czym ma problem.
> GWC to nie klima ,ale jakby nie bylo powietzre schladza latem - prawda? jak go puscic z ominieciem wymiennika w reku to MUSi dac nizsza temp niz za oknem


Gdzieś na 30. str. tego wątku podawałem, że zastosowania ciepła z GWC do nagrzania powietrza przed reku niewiele pomoże. Powietrze o temp wyższej niż z GWC będzie wyrzucane z domu na zewnątrz. Marnacja.
Temat został trochę pobieżnie potraktowany i prosze. Coulignon zmierzył temp. i wyszło.
Żeby skutecznie wykorzystać temp. z GWC (zimą) trzeba skonstruować takie reku, które dostarcza energii z ziemi do reku w części wylotowej wymiennika.
Rysowałem szkice modelu. Wydaje się, że najlepiej w tym przypadku zastosować GWC glikolowe.

Ps. Myślę, że G-Max można przerobić tak jak to sugeruje w najświeższym poście - G-Max reku. Może nawet temp wyrzucanego powietrza będzie niższa niż teoretycznie wyszłaby z normalnego GWC. Czyli odzysk lepszy.

----------


## manieq82

plan mam dobry tylko zapomniałem o jednym małym cuśiu
mam rurkę wychodzącą ok. 2 metry poniżej terenu (spod fundamentów)
fajnie było by ją wykorzystać  :smile: 
tylko teraz jak podnieść się z nią na poziom 1.5m
kolanka?
mogę zrobić sobie syfon 
tylko czy tam będzie na tyle wilgoci/wody że powietrze przepływające nie zdąży jej zabrać ze sobą
czy zrobić kolankami do góry i pożyjemy zobaczymy?
najwyżej odkopywanie i kombinowanie ze studnią chłonną lub cuś i pompka załączana przy jakimś poziomie wody

późno jest i trochę już bełkoczę ale myślę że czaicie o co mi chodzi  :smile:

----------


## adam_mk

GrzegorzPN
Usiłujesz zrobić rekuperator zakopany w ziemi....
Można, tylko po co?
Dodaj GWC do normalnego reku i żyj z tym.
Wtedy reku - jakie by nie było - nie "widzi" nigdy mrozów i nie musi pokazywać ile potrafi.
W sumie masz co potrzeba.
Nie żałuj tych kilku stopni. Zamarznięty wymiennik to kłopot...Konieczność rozmrażania, grzały, wstrzymywanie nawiewu, recyrkulacje i inne cuda...
Różnie to robią i nigdy "za darmo".
Prześledź ten problem... 
To, co proponujemy naprawdę ma sens.

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

manieq82

Jak masz tam zawsze sucho to trzaśnij w tym kolanku jaką dziurę. Samo spłynie i wsiąknie.
Jak masz tam wilgoć/wodę - to raczej jaka pompka....

Adam M.

----------


## GrzegorzPN

Adam,
oczywiście, że ma sens GWC + reku - wbrew wszystkim wywodom praca układu będzie stabilniejsza.
Zastanawiałem się tylko, czy eksploatując idee GWC Max można zrobić coś więcej.

----------


## GrzegorzPN

Jareq,
dzieki za podchwycenie pomysłu.
Jeśli warstwa piachu będzie odpowiednio gruba, to będzie się nagrzewać dlugo...żeby był zapas na jesień/zimę.
Wyrzutnia omijająca może się przydać, jeśli złoże nagrzeje się zbyt mocno (jakiś czujnik zakopać).
Obserwuję sobie jednak nasza aurę i nie ma co. Gorąco jest przez kilkanaście dni w roku, a później jest nijako. Skupiłbym się na problemie ogrzewania domu jesienią i wiosną, bo to jest pomijane. A niestety w tym roku grzane było prawie końca maja. Zobaczymy co będzie jesienią.
Pokusiłbym się na dogrzewanie warstwy aukumulacyjnej przez jakiś solar (albo taniej rurki rozprowadzone pod dachowką) - zwlaszcza wiosną, kiedy już świci słońce, a gleba jest wyziębiona.

Powodzenia w rozmyslaniach

----------


## GrzegorzPN

Komplikuje, ale nie za dużo.

Koncept do rozważenia; idąc od najniższego poziomu
- GWC Max i geowłóknina
- Warstwa akumulacyjna z piasku; w nim rozprowadzone rury z glikolem...
- warstwa styropianu
- Kolejna warstwa akumulacyjna z piasku; w nim rozprowadzone rury z glikolem połączone z rurami z niższej warstwy akumulacyjnej.
- na geowłóknina, troche piasku i styropian pod posadzke
Uwagi: 
Styropiany poziome połączone z pionowymi od izolacji wewnętrznej fundamentów.
Obwody rur z glikolem sterowane w zależności od temperatury warstwy akumulacyjnej (latem grzeje się górna warstwa, a zimą ciepło jest transportowane do niższej warstwy). Dodatkowo moga być obwody rur z glikolem z solarów...jak tym sterować jeszcze nie wiem, jednak wg potrzeb.
Układ się nieco pokomplikował, ale pod domem mieścimy GWC, reku i akumulator ciepła - jesli zadziała, to cena będzie niewysoka za to wszystko.

----------


## adam_mk

Jest z tym drobny problem...
Warstwa piasku gówno umie, a nie akumulować...
Jest tu taki wątek - akumulator ciepła, ciepło "na potem".
Poczytaj, bo widzę, że kompletnie problemu "nie czujesz"

Chcesz to zrób doświadczenie negatywne (no i ponieś jego koszt!) wykazujące, że to pomysł nieudany.
Potem nam to tu ładnie opiszesz....
Prawa fizyki są obiektywne, co znaczy, że nie działają tak, jak Ty chcesz...

Adam M.

----------


## salik

Do tych którzy mają glikolowe GWC - jakich urządzeń używaliście od strony reku?
My wczoraj dostaliśmy jakąś ofertę na wykonanie GWC i załamało mnie trochę że urządzenie do GWC (Comfofond) kosztuje prawie tyle co reku...

----------


## Piczman

To urządzenie to nagrzewnica lamelowa wodna.
Na zamówienie w okolicy 1-2 tys kosztuje.
Do tego jakaś pompka.

Bo "tymi ręcami" to "urządzenie" jest rozbite i bebechy są na wierzchu ,,,

----------


## salik

> To urządzenie to nagrzewnica lamelowa wodna.


A jak to wygląda w sytuacji kiedy reku ma już jakąś wstępną nagrzewnicę?
Czy nie ma to znaczenia?
Bo właśnie mi się wydawało że ten ComfoFond to coś więcej niż nagrzewnica (i dlatego nazwałem je 'urządzeniem')
Zabrałem się za czytanie instrukcji ComfoFond, żeby zrozumieć czemu to tyle kosztuje... :smile:

----------


## Piczman

Nagrzewnica w centrali to raczej jest ZA rekuperatorem !
GWC powinno być PRZED nim .
Ale mogę się mylić, poczytaj co masz i wtedy napisz konkretnie co i jak.
Dospel ma GWC MAX , pewnie to to samo o czym piszesz.
To jest pudełko z pompa obiegową, kilka termometrów i naczynie przeponowe !
Ale w tym systemie nagrzewnica jest osobno.
Najdziwniejsze jest to że Dospel sprzedaje albo cały system, albo oddzielnie nagrzewnicę lub kolektor ( rurka).
Ale tego pudełka już nie  ,,,

----------


## salik

> Nagrzewnica w centrali to raczej jest ZA rekuperatorem !
> GWC powinno być PRZED nim .
> Ale mogę się mylić, poczytaj co masz i wtedy napisz konkretnie co i jak.


 Na razie mamy ofertę na reku Aeris 550 (kubatura domu ok. 570m3, powierzchnia użytkowa ok. 160m2) - wyszło w tej ofercie że zapotrzebowanie na wymianę to ok. 300m3
Do tego dostaliśmy ofertę na glikolowy GWC, gdzie jednym z elementów jest właśnie wymieniony wcześniej ComfoFond L-550, który kosztuje tyle co reku (jako urządzenie)  :sad: 
Zastanawiam się co będę jeszcze potrzebował jeśli weźmiemy ten reku, położymy rurki do glikolowego GWC samemu i czy da radę wtedy w ogóle podpiąć GWC do tego reku bez brania super drogiego ComfoFond...

----------


## Piczman

> Zastanawiam się co będę jeszcze potrzebował jeśli weźmiemy ten reku, położymy rurki do glikolowego GWC samemu i czy da radę wtedy w ogóle podpiąć GWC do tego reku bez brania super drogiego ComfoFond...


Poczytaj i popytaj.
Tu masz wszystko.
Potem najmij hydraulika i kilku pomocników przy kopaniu kolektora.
Do tego koparka też by sprawę ułatwiła  :smile: 

GWC to wymiennik który wstawiasz między centralę wentylacyjną a czerpnię powietrza.
Tu nic nie musi do siebie pasować !
Problemy techniczne do przejścia.

----------


## adam_mk

salik

Albo się ucz o co tu chodzi, albo płać i nie narzekaj!
Pouczysz się, to "tymi ręcami" zrobisz za połowę lub jedną trzecią ceny...
Nie masz czasu czy ochoty?
To ONI stawiają cenę a Ty się zgadzasz albo tego nie masz...

Adam M.

----------


## Magus

U mnie coraz wieksza dziura w ziemi i zbliza sie dzien kladzenia GWC.
Wyszlo na to, ze bede mial wybrana cala ziemie do poziomu chudziaka (bedzie szalowany). W tej sytuacji moge miec GWC na poziomie posadowienia budynku.
W tej sytuacji zastanawiam sie nad tym, jak to zrobic, aby mi tego nie zalalo. Zwir drnazowy wedzie od zew. fundamentow, ale jest zaprojektowany takze od wewnatrz.
Przy czym jak bedzie GWC to jak to pogodzic? Zastanawiam sie nad taka konstrukcja:

1. poszerzyc chudziaka pod lawa (chudzuiak bedzie mial 1,2m szerokosci, lawa 70) dodalbym jakies 25cm ale grubvosci 5cm (pod lawa bedzie ok 15cm grubosci) - to bedzie czesc kolektora dolotowego/wylotowego
2. na rowno z ta warstwa 5cm - wsypac i ubic zwir taki jak do drenazu
3. poniewz u mnie spadek - na dole do poziomu przepustu w scianie - dosypac zwiru ()
4. Na to ida MAXy (zakladka z chudziakem max 5 cm
5. od gory kolektor zamkniety plytami chodnikowymi (albo wylany z chudziaka - ale tu potrzebne bedzie szalownia - tropche z tym roboty :/)
6. na gore idzie siatka i geowloknina (gewwloknina tez po bokach i pod zwirem

siatka zamiast wylewki - ma rowno rozlozyc ciezar zasypu

nie wiem czy da sie taniej i prosciej (rura pvc droga i jakos nie mam do niej zaufania)

Co o tym sadzicie? Najwiekszy problem dla mnie to nakrycie kolektorow. Nie mam pomyslu, ktory by mi sie podobal ... zawsze wychdozi albo drogo, albo skomplikowanie  :sad:

----------


## manieq82

a ja z innej beczki
koncepcja uciera się na maxowca
problem z syfonem raczej do opanowania przez pompkę
szwagier sugeruję taką jak do odpompowywania skroplin z klimatyzatorów
czy dać taką z markietu ciut lepsiejszą przeponową?
no i sterowanie? nie wiem jak zrobić..
jakąś konstrukcję z pływakami i stycznikami (wodoopdpornymi??) i sterowanie na 24V a pompka na 230 czy bezpośrednio pływak zwierający napięcie - tak to trochę niebezpiecznie...
robił ktoś coś takiego i ma koncepcję ?

----------


## teco

Witam,

Jestem na etapie planowania wentylacji mechanicznej, a takze GWC. Chce miec GWC zwirowy, ale podobno woda czasem jest na 1m pod poziomem terenu. Poniewaz taras i teren wokol tarasu bedzie docelowo ok 50 cm wyzej - pytanie czy nie mozna by zrobic takiego GWC wlasnie pomiedzy -1,5 a -0,9 docelowego poziomu terenu (czyli -1,0 a -0,4 aktualnego). Drenazu nie bedzie, bo nie bardzo jest gdzie go odprowadzic. Teren to glina. Rozwazalem dwie opcje izolacji takiego GWC. Pierwsza to wanna z wodoszczelnego betonu z odprowadzenie ewentualnej skroplonej wody do kanalizacji (szamba), druga, to wykonanie takiej pseudo-wanny z folii basenowej - jednak tutaj moze byc trudniejsze uzyskanie takiej szczelnosci. Teren jest mocno gliniasty, woda deszczowa czasami stoi na powierzchni przez kilka dni, i ta woda, to raczej nie sa zadne wody podskorne. Co myslicie?

Czy GWC o objetosci 3x6x0,6 = 10,8m3 bedzie wystarczajace do domu o powierzchni 150 m2 (p.u. wentylowana) ?

----------


## teco

odpowiadając sam sobie - z powodu poziomu wód gruntowych - zacząłem rozważać zrobienie tego GWC ceramicznego w fundamentach. Byłby zakopany na -0,4 do -0,6 względem obecnego poziomu terenu, docelowo po podniesieniu terenu głębiej. Idealne miejsce jest pod salonem/jadalnią. Jest tam prostokąt ok 3,5 m x 7,5 m. Pytanie tylko teraz -> czy lepiej żeby pustaki ceramiczne przewodziły powietrze wzdłuż dłuższej krawędzi prostokąta, czy wzdłuż krótszej ? Co będzie lepsze?

----------


## adam_mk

Jeden pies...
Albo struga szybsza, za to na dłuższej trasie trwa wymiana ciepła albo wolniejsza - więc trwa dłużej.
Tu nie ma problemów oporu przepływu, które w żwirowcu jednak TRZEBA optymalizować.
Zrób jak wygodniej.
Adam M.

----------


## adam_s

Witam szanownych forumowiczów, jako że to mój pierwszy post tutaj.

Zastanawiam się jaki GWC wybrać. Mam wody gruntowe 2m p.p.t. głównie piasek z rzadka żwir. Rozważam GWC żwirowy lub ceramiczny, żeby mieć załatwiony także filtr powietrza . Tylko zastanawia mnie czy ceramizny MAX przy ciągłym kontakcie z wilgocią się nie rozleci, zlasuje czy jak to się tam fachowo nazywa? Wykopując z ziemi stare cegły palone nie raz widziałem jak rozsypywały się w łupki. A od starego murarza słyszałem że zupełnie nie nadają się w fundamenty jako gruz z podobnych powodów. Czytałem gdzieś że zależy to od rodzaju gliny z jakiej jest wypalony. Oraz jak cały proces będzie miał się do zapachu powietrza dostarczanego do domu? Śmierdzące GWC się nie sprawdzi raczej  :smile:

----------


## Magus

Zadaniem pustakow nie jest przenoszenie nacisku dlatego konstrukcja powinna spelniac warunki:

1. jak najmniejszy nacisk od gory 
2. sily rowno rozlozone na cala powierzchnie pystakow - styropian, geowloknina, moze byc siatka, albo cienka wylewka cienkusza - az nadto wystarczy

Przy takich warunkach, nawet jak sie ktory pustak zkruszy to calosc nadal bedzie dzialac w zasadzie z niezmieniona wydajnoscia.
Wspolczesna ceramika jest bardzo mocna, nawet po nasaczeniu woda. Sily dzialajace na pustak sa 2-3 rzedy wielkosci mniejsze od parametrow wytrzymalosciowych.

Nie ma wiec duzego ryzyka.

----------


## adam_mk

"Śmierdzące GWC się nie sprawdzi raczej "

Wygląda to stwierdzenie jak... prawda!
A potrafisz zrobić GWC co śmierdzi?
JAK?!!!
(opisz, proszę)

Adam M.

----------


## Abigor

> A potrafisz zrobić GWC co śmierdzi?


Ciekawe wyzwanie.
Wpierw myślałem o umieszczeniu kotka na wlocie czerpni, oczywiście dobrze umocowany, żeby się nie wyrwał na początku.
Ale pewnie w tym przeciągu biedactwo się zasuszy i ze śmierdzenia niewiele wyjdzie.
Chyba trzeba by go przycisnąć w miejscu zbierania się skroplin, dorzucić kopę jaj i spokojnie poczekać.

----------


## adam_s

Mgnus,
O sam nacisk jestem spokojny, wynosi na każdego pustaka to mniej więcej tyle ile waży gleba bezpośrednio nad nim plus to co tam postawię. Zakładam wykonanie GWC w ogrodzie. Jak ściany wytrzymują, to i w GWC wytrzyma. Chodzi tu różnicę w warunkach jakie panują na głębokości 2m ppt, a jakie w izolowanej ścianie.

adam_mk,

-"Śmierdzące GWC się nie sprawdzi raczej "

-"Wygląda to stwierdzenie jak... prawda!"

Stwierdzam że jak będzie śmierdzieć z wentylacja z GWC to mogę nie odczuć komfortu ze "świeżego powietrza". Chcę ustalić czy nie będę miał w domu zapachu cegielni, oraz czy pustaki nie będą się lasowały bo nie jestem ekspertem w tej dziedzinie.

Co do wykonania śmierdzącego GWC to da się:
1.  masz działkę w miejscu gdzie była obora bez posadzki i kopiesz w tym miejscu GWC bezprzeponowe.
2. Sąsiad obok ma nieszczelne szambo i przy wyjątkowo wysokim poziomie wód gruntowych zalewa Ci spód GWC.
Ale to zupełnie nie związane z tematem. Bo wiadomo że nikomu nie zależy żeby coś takiego zrobić.


Dostrzegam spore atuty MAXpłytowca: łatwość wykonania, dostępność materiału, cena,  małe opory przepływu, duża powierzchnia oddawania ciepła, spora powierzchnia jego odbierania (może jeszcze jakieś pominąłem?).
Jednak GWC ceramiczny nie przemawia do mnie do końca, bo obawiam się że może się zlasować max, a jeżeli się zlasuje to czy nie będzie pachnieć jak zdechły kot (tudzież cegielnia).

----------


## Dudniczenko

> Dawno tu nie zaglądałem ale widzę, że wątek ciągle żyje. Nie jestem w stanie tego wszystkiego przejrzeć, zamiast tego proszę o odpowiedź stałych bywalców np. Piczmana i Adama czy ktoś już jest na etapie eksploatacji gwc wodnego? Pozdrawiam


Witam,

Dwa lata temu ułożyłem ponad 200 mb rury 32 pod fundamentami (zdjęcia w dzienniku).
Całość wentylacji mechanicznej projektował i wykonywał Adam z synem.
Juwent zaprojektował i wykonał nagrzewnicę lamelową, która została przez umieszczona w specjalnej wyizolowanej obudowie.
Pompa zasilająca przemysłowa to Grundfos 32/60 z przełącznikiem na 3 biegi.
Układ otwarty ze zbiorniczkiem wyrównawczym 10 l.
Instalację uruchomiłem dosyć późno (dopiero dwa tygodnie temu) ale już po kilkudniowym odpowietrzeniu i założeniu czujników temperatur mogę podzeilić się pierwszymi wrażeniami.
W piątek przy maks. temp. zewn. 30 temp na końcu kanału przed anemostatem wynosiła niecałe 22. Prze temp. zewn. w granicach 24-28 temp. wynosi stale 21.
Co ciekawe gdy temp. na zewn. już spadała do 21 to przy anemostacie wynosiła tyle samo.
Efektywność chłodzenia jest największa przy dużych różnicach temp. i jak mi to wczoraj Adam wyjaśnił zależy to od "strumienia ciepła".
Nagrzewnica o wymiarach prawie 1mx1m pracuje podobnie zarówno przy przepływie powietrza 150m3/h jak i 600m3/h.
Wzrost temp. przy maksymalnych obrotach to zaledwie 0,5.
Pompa w zupełności może pracować na drugim biegu gdy temp. na zewn, wynosi 30 stopni.
Aby taki układ działał jeszcze sprawniej jako klima zastanawiam się nad recyrkulacją schładzanego powietrza (nie potrzebuję świeżego powietrza w tak dużej ilości).
W wolnej chwili zamieszczę zdjęcia i dalsze wyniki obserwacji.
pozdrawiam

*wyniki pomiarów:*
temp. powietrza przed gwc / temp. powietrza za gwc
*lato*
5,8 / 13,0  dnia 2010-10-01
*zima*
-8,8 / 8,0   dnia 2010-12-01

----------


## manieq82

jakiej gęstości geowłókninę radzicie zastosować pod takiego maxowca
nie miałem w ręcach żadnej a chciałem na szybko przez net zamówić

----------


## Piczman

Jeśli mogę coś doradzić to polecam agrotkaninę !
Cena podobna a dużo mocniejsze i trwalsze.

----------


## adam_mk

kszhu.int
Nie warto.
Było. Nie doczytałeś.
manieq82
Gramatura zależy od terenu.
W grubym piachu - każda dobra. W glinie im gęściejsza tym lepsza.
adam_s
"Stwierdzam że jak będzie śmierdzieć..."
Zbuduj i obwąchaj  ...

Tam nie ma warunków dla śmierdzenia, jak poprawnie wykonane.
Masz wątpliwości - odpuść i nie buduj.
Zdrowie psychiczne najważniejsze!

Adam M.

----------


## manieq82

u mnie piasek więc ok - bez znaczenia
ale to pod ziemią będzie
dobrze by było aby się nie rozłożyło  :smile: 
geowłóknina - miałem w ręce jakąś
agrowłóknina kusi ceną - proszę
sprzedawca określa że na powierzchni wytrzymuje ok. 6 lat
a pod ziemią?

----------


## adam_mk

Chcesz, abym po raz setny chyba już, to samo przeliczył?
Proponujesz zawężenie kanału i wydłużenie go.
PO CO?
Węższy - to szybszy przepływ.
Szybszy przepływ to krótszy czas wymiany i większe opory przepływu.
Optymalny kształt to kwadrat.
Kompromis pomiędzy wieloma parametrami.
Koniecznie z tego chcesz zrobić chodniczek... długi i wąski...

Zrób odpowiednio duży kwadrat i zapomnij o problemie.
Łatwiej.
Adam M.

----------


## Magus

U mnie prace budowlane nabieraja tempa (na obecna chwile mam male opoznienie w moim dzienniku).
Obecnie stawiane sa sciany fundamentowe i juz mam wmurowane przepusty - fotki tutaj

A teraz pytanie: mam wygrzebana glebe do podstawy chudziaka pod lawa. GWC pojdzie na wysokosci ok 25cm nad poziomem lawy. Musze podsypac (inaczej istnieje ryzyko zalania). Zastanawiam sie, czy podsypka musi byc plukana (najtaniej chyba wyjdzie piasek zasypowy - nie jest plukany, ubijany warstawmi po ok 30cm). Wyjdzie tego ok 60-70cm.
Na pustaki pojdzie gleba i znowu piach pod plyte (plyta nie bedzie na glebie, ale normalnie zazbrojona, jak strop.

O ile tym co nad GWC sie nie martwie to zastanawiam sie czy skoro do zwirowcow zwir musi byc plukany to czy na podsypke pod ceramike tez musi byc?
Wydaje mi sie, ze nie - w sumie tylko para wodna bedzie sie unosic (plus woda kapilarnie).

Adam_mk - poradz prosze  :smile: 

Przy okazji - udalo sie zrobic jakies pomiary sprawnosci tego ceramicznego cos fotki pokazywal?

pozdrowiska!

----------


## teco

> ...
> Rozważam GWC żwirowy lub ceramiczny, żeby mieć załatwiony także filtr powietrza . Tylko zastanawia mnie czy ceramizny MAX przy ciągłym kontakcie z wilgocią się nie rozleci, zlasuje czy jak to się tam fachowo nazywa? Wykopując z ziemi stare cegły palone nie raz widziałem jak rozsypywały się w łupki. A od starego murarza słyszałem że zupełnie nie nadają się w fundamenty jako gruz z podobnych powodów. Czytałem gdzieś że zależy to od rodzaju gliny z jakiej jest wypalony. Oraz jak cały proces będzie miał się do zapachu powietrza dostarczanego do domu? Śmierdzące GWC się nie sprawdzi raczej


A co myślicie o zastosowaniu pustaków betonowych, zamiast ceramiki?
Np: coś takiego:

----------


## Magus

Z punktu widzenia wymiennika to materialy podobne. Obawialbym sie tylko zuzlobetonu, ew. mieszanek z popiolem. Poza tym wydaje mi sie, ze tez zadziala.
Porownaj tylko ceny - no chyba, ze masz "na zbyciu".

Prawda jest taka, ze tego typu wimiennikow nikt wczesniej nie robil, a dopiero po kilku(nastu, dziesieciu) latach okaze sie, ktore rozwiazanie jest ok, a ktore nie.

Jestesmy tu pionierami  :big grin:

----------


## adam_mk

Wyglądają dobrze.
Trochę spore te dziury.
Ale rurowiec ma większą i działa.
Dla mnie - nadają się.
Adam M.

----------


## teco

> Prawda jest taka, ze tego typu wimiennikow nikt wczesniej nie robil, a dopiero po kilku(nastu, dziesieciu) latach okaze sie, ktore rozwiazanie jest ok, a ktore nie.
> 
> Jestesmy tu pionierami


No właśnie, a nie chciałbym żeby mi się posadzka w salonie po 15 latach zapadła! Dlatego może beton lepszy. Tylko trzebaby się upewnić, że to nie żużlobeton...

----------


## Wirecki

Miałbym do wybrania pod rurowy GWC ponad 250m3 ziemi. Czy do tego zamawia sie zwykłą koparkę czy coś większego? Małą łychą trochę by zeszło...

----------


## adam_mk

Po co Ci ponad 250mb rurowca?
Masz mały market?
Adam M.

----------


## Magus

Moj wymiennik (ceramiczny) niestety bedzie umieszczony pod katem - wlot bedzie ponizej wylotu. Zastanawiam sie, czy nie bedzie to powodowalo problemow (mniejsza wydajnosc) latem.

Widze to tak:

ZIMA
Powietrze wchodzi zimne i wewnatrz wymiennika ogrzewa sie. Cieple idzie do gory - wiec na wylocie zbieram faktycznie cieplejsze powietrze.

LATO
Powietrze wchodzi cieple i sie ochladza wewnatrz. Jednakze poniewaz cieple jest lzejsze to leci do gory. Zgodnie z tym na wyjsciu powietrze moze i bedzie chlodniejsze, ale nie tak jakby je brac z dolu (gdzie bedzie sie zbierac chlodne powietrze).

Pyatnia:

1. czy faktycznie roznica temperatur przy pobieranbiu powietrza wychodzacego latem z dolu i z gory wymiennika bedzie znaczaco rozna?
2. jezeli tak to musialbym wykombinowac jakis sposob przelaczania przeplywu (albo 2 czerpnie) - dla trybu grzania i chlodzenia ...

Niestety pkt. 2 prowadzi do skomplikowania konstrukcji - poradzcie!

PS. Dla rozwiazania problemu musialbym miec czerpnie letnia (u gory wymiennika) i czerpnie zimowa (na dole wymiennika). Dla trybu chlodzenia (tryb letni) potrzebowalbym dodatkowy kanal oraz przelacznik poboru powietrza - z gornej czesci wymiennika albo z dolnej.

Czy to ma sens - czy to juz przegiecie?

----------


## adam_mk

Posadź środek wyżej jak wlot i wylot.
Będziesz miał oba sposoby w jednym.

Dla mnie - przeceniasz ten problem.
Tam będzie naprawdę mała prędkość przepływu i gigantyczny czas wymiany.
(akurat to, to jego "siła" )

Adam M.

----------


## Magus

> Posadź środek wyżej jak wlot i wylot.
> Będziesz miał oba sposoby w jednym.


Nie da rady - mam dom na zboczu i lawe schodkowa (ok 1m roznicy wysokosci pomiedzy wlotem i wylotem). Jakbym mial zrobic w ten sposob (czyli niejako luk - na obu koncach luku wlot i wylot) to i tak nie uzyskam rownego dzialania latem i zima.




> Dla mnie - przeceniasz ten problem.
> Tam będzie naprawdę mała prędkość przepływu i gigantyczny czas wymiany.
> (akurat to, to jego "siła" )
> 
> Adam M.


Mialem nadzieje, ze to powiesz  :big grin:  

Przy tak malych predkosciach przeplywu, martwilem sie o konwekcje - wtedy cieple powietrze by lecialo gorna czescia wymiennika, podczas gdy zimne spadaloby dolna czescia ... Jezeli cos takiego nie nastapi - nie zamierzam komplikowac konstrukcji.

----------


## adam_mk

Wyjdź z domu na drogę...
Spójrz z oddali...
Cobyś tam nie wymodził - masz U-rurkę!
SAMO nie poleci!
Musi być napęd/wentylator... 
Będzie dobrze!
Adam M.

----------


## teco

Pytanie - czy GWC zwirowy moze miec grubosc zaledwie 30-35 cm? Jak to wplynie na efektywnosc i opory przeplywu powietrza?
Ktos moglby tez podac wzor na opor powietrza w zaleznosci od rodzaju zwiru / kamieni ?

Poczatkowo stawialem na GWC ceramiczny, ale boje sie o trwalosc ceramiki pod ziemia. Zdarza sie, ze ktos utwardza droge gruzem ceglanym, a potem
sie to szybko zapada - czy to nie wskazuje na kiepska trwalosc ceramiki w polaczeniu z wilgocia z ziemii? 
Z kolei GWC z pustakow betonowych okazal sie pomyslem nietrafionym - te pustaki zazwyczaj nie maja dziur/przeswitu na wylot, a ponadto robione sa z kiepskiej jakosci betonu z dodatkiem zuzli... Strach oddychac powietrzem przepuszczonym przez takie cos.

----------


## adam_mk

Ty dokonujesz tych wyborów.
Zbudujesz z tego na co Cię stać, co jest dostępne i tak, jak potrafisz.
Albo nie...
Ale jak zbudujesz to opomiaruj i napisz kilka słów.
Chętnie poczytamy.
Może też uda Ci się taki empiryczny wzór podać?
(tyle, że musiałbyś kilka sztuk zbudować - dla porównania)

Twierdzisz, że materiał kiepski...
Zrób formę i zrób taki materiał, jakiego potrzebujesz.

Adam M.

----------


## Amorphis

> Zdarza sie, ze ktos utwardza droge gruzem ceglanym, a potem
> sie to szybko zapada - czy to nie wskazuje na kiepska trwalosc ceramiki w polaczeniu z wilgocia z ziemii?


Nie, to wskazuje na wysypywanie cegieł na wierzch drogi na warstwę żyzną, humusową, która zapada się zawsze i wszędzie, bo jest organiczna, żyje i dodatkowo jest traktowana rozmywającymi deszczami oraz punktowymi naciskami kół samochodów ważących około 1,5 tony, a jak dostawcze z cegłami czy pełne betoniarki to i 30 ton.

----------


## max_73

Witam

Sporo wiedzy jest na tych 41 stronach
naprawdę warto przeczytać

Podsumowując :
- jestem w trakcie wykonywania żwirowca
- jak każdy z odrobiną niepewności , jaki materiał i jakie najlepsze rozwiązania

Dzięki wam mogę powiedzieć że już bez strachu , jedynie z głową pełną pomysłów.

Wymiennik oparty na pustakach ciekawy patent , ale zastanowiłbym się nad jego pracą .
Tzn. wymiennik grunt - pustak , w tym rozwiązaniu płyta ciągła będzie działać jako izolator - chodzi o odbieranie ciepła przez grunt nad pustakami.
Czy nie byłoby lepiej podzielić tą płytę na sekcje z wypełnieniem żwirem ????


Bardzo się cieszę że taki wątek powstał i że są tu użytkownicy a nie tylko sprzedawcy czy teoretycy. :smile: 

Jeśli ktoś zaczyna to warto zacząć od początku a nie od końca .
Mały problem że w jednym temacie dużo wątków - wiele rodzajów GWC

Oby tak dalej  :stir the pot: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## misiakulka

a ja mam mało miejsca i piaski. zakopuję trzy kręgi 1200/1000 bez dna (ze stopniami?) jako zbiornik do odprowadzania deszczówki z dachu. gdybym chciała wykorzystać to na GWC w przyszłości to czy taki rozmiar studni starczy? czy dołóżyć jeszcze jeden krąg?czy zrobić dno?

----------


## aadamuss24

a woda nie wsiąknie ? Trzy kręgi to mało  :sad:

----------


## misiakulka

a 4metry wystarczy? i dodać dno

----------


## szczukot

Ale ja nie czaje. Jak z tego ma byc GWC ?

Fantom

----------


## misiakulka

GWC WODNY 2:
Jeżeli są odpowiednie warunki – woda na głębokości kilku metrów i bardzo mało miejsca na żwirowiec, to można spróbować dobrać się do ciepła gruntu w inny sposób.
Budujemy studnię kręgową, której zastosowanie w gospodarstwie jest oczywiste i bardzo potrzebne. Wewnątrz studni urządzamy klasyczną „chłodnię kominową” .
Mała pompka zanurzona w wodzie pompuje ją do kilku sitek prysznicowych umieszczonych pod pokrywą studni. Wywołując intensywny deszcz wewnątrz tej studni bardzo skutecznie ochładza się (ogrzewa) olbrzymie ilości powietrza zapewniając jednocześnie absolutnie stałą jego wilgotność (niewielką, bo i temperatura niewielka - studzienna), no i naprawdę bardzo skuteczny filtr przeciwalergiczny. Coś kompletnie nieosiągalnego w klasycznym rurowym GWC.
Spad rury GWC powinien być od domu w kierunku studni dla grawitacyjnego usuwania skroplin.
Zimą powietrze wentylacyjne byłoby skutecznie nawilżane i bardzo skutecznie dogrzewane (też do studziennej temperatury). Długość rury (która kosztuje) można by wtedy znacznie zmniejszyć. Jak taka rura byłaby krótka, to wyłączając pompkę, gdy na dworze jest temperatura kilkanaście stopni, eliminuje się konieczność budowania czerpni naściennej. W krótkiej rurze nie zbije się temperatury z 14stC do 8stC przy potrzebnych przepływach.
Bilans cieplny wyraźnie mówi że m1T1+ m2T2= (m1+m2)deltaT
To oznacza, że mała masa (nie objętość!) powietrza bardzo skutecznie wymieni ciepło z wielką (w porównaniu) masą rozpylonej wody. Rozdział mediów nastąpi grawitacyjnie i "w dalszą drogę" uda się tylko mała masa powietrza po procesie wymiany energii. Skuteczność kolosalna w porównaniu z wielometrowym odcinkiem zakopanej bardzo drogiej rury (a ludzie mają jeszcze jakieś antybakteryjne pomysły, nie wiadomo po co).
Eliminujemy koszt rury, wykopków kilkudziesięciometrowych i to dość głębokich, budując naprawdę sprawny filtr zamiast enigmatycznej mikronowej warstewki farby pokrywającej wnętrze takiej rury, która, diabli wiedzą - czy coś zadziała. Można zaoszczędzone tu pieniądze włożyć w wykonanie takiej kręgowej studni. Wyjdzie znacznie bogatsza, nawet jak utopimy tam dwie oddzielne pompy (jedna do podlewania ogrodu). Wszelkie okablowanie można poprowadzić tą samą rurą, która prowadzi powietrze do domu. Tylko kabelki muszą być odpowiednio lepszej jakości. Można też sobie wyobrazić wstawioną rurę wodną do takiej rury powietrznej, tuż obok biegnących kabli, która prowadzi wodę techniczną do spłukiwania kibelka i mycia autka. Jeżeli to tylko woda techniczna, to można takiego "kręgowca" zatrudnić jako zbiornik chłonny deszczówki, z którą i tak coś musimy zrobić.
Powstaje 4 w jednym - Wash - and - go!
I naprawdę tanio!
Dodatkowo - pełna serwisowalność układu w prosty sposób, bo wszelkie elementy łatwo dostępne. No i co tak właściwie ma się tam psuć? Sitko?
To wyczytałam na pierwszej stronie wątku

----------


## max_73

Ciekawy koncept  - odkurzacz wodny też jest ponoć najlepszym filtrem

A gdyby tak rurkę z czerpni zanurzyć w wodzie ?

A zamiast kręgów złoże np. żwirowe w szczelnej wannie z wodą ?

*Info dla szukających otoczaków w woj. mazowieckim :*
Żwirownia Sitno - ok 90 km od W-wy na Pn-Wsch. przy trasie 61
Nowy Sielc, 06-225 Rzewnie

dostępna frakcja 16 - 50 - cena 52 pln/tona brutto loko żwirownia
Transport też mają albo samemu można odebrać

Jakość potwierdzę jak do mnie dojedzie 

Pozdrawiam  :wiggle:

----------


## misiakulka

żeby tylko nikt się nie pomylił - TEN KONCEPT NIE MÓJ!!! tylko Adama

----------


## misiakulka

a ja mam mało miejsca i piaski. zakopuję trzy kręgi 1200/1000 bez dna (ze stopniami?) jako zbiornik do odprowadzania deszczówki z dachu. gdybym chciała wykorzystać to na GWC w przyszłości to czy taki rozmiar studni starczy? czy dołóżyć jeszcze jeden krąg?czy zrobić dno? 


> a woda nie wsiąknie ? Trzy kręgi to mało


a 4metry wystarczy? i dodać dno 
jutro zamawiam kręgi, brać trzy czy cztery? z dnem czy bez?

----------


## Jani_63

Z dnem będziesz miała zbiornik, bez dna studnię z dostępem do wody.
Jeśli ma to działać jako GWC to musisz mieś dostęp do wody nie tylko po deszczu.
Głębokość studni jest więc zależna od od tego na jakiej głębokości występuje woda.
Jeśli chcesz tą wodę wykorzystywać jeszcze dodatkowo do podlewania ogródka czy zasilania spłuczek w domu to musi jej być raczej więcej niż pół metra na dnie studni (0,4m3 może nie wystarczyć do podlewania ogródka i chłodzenia powietrza równocześnie.

----------


## misiakulka

dzięki za prostą i jasną odpowiedź

----------


## herakles

Może najpierw odpowiedz sobie i nam: Na jakiej głębokości są wody gruntowe?

----------


## misiakulka

to dobra uwaga, zrozumiałam że muszę sobie odpowiedzieć na to pytanie po poście Jani_63. nie robiłam takich pomiarów. po rozmowach z mamą woda raczej głęboko. na działce gdzie się buduję była taka stara piwnica, około 3m pod powierzchnią i nigdy nie było tam wody. zastanawiam się czy szukać tej wody czy nie. z jednej strony kusi posiadanie takiego GWC, z drugiej niepokoi kopanie takiej dziury przy budynku ze świeżutką elewacją(4metry od budynku gosp. sąsiada)

sama po sobie widzę że niezdecydowane kobiety nie powinny prowadzić budowy domu :smile: 

podzielę się z wami wynikami przemyśleń i decyzją co do kopania studni

----------


## herakles

No i teraz wróć do ponownej lektury pierwszego postu tego wątku.

----------


## max_73

Mam pytanko jak będzie pracował żwirowiec okresowo zalewany wodą opadową ?
Teoretycznie nie jest to woda brudna czyli nie powinno to źle wpłynąć na złoże - a może się mylę
Żwir z Sitna zagliniony ale frakcja ładna 16-50 - teraz płukanie ręczne 3 osoby + myjka ciśnieniowa.

Woda w gruncie na głębokości 1,4 - 1,5 m

Pow. żwirowca 15,0 m2 , założona wysokość 0,8 m czyli V=12,0 m3
Pow. budynku 120 m2 

Nawiew i wywiew rura PCV 160 z otworami 13mm - 28 szt. X 5 rzędów
Izolacja 10 cm styropianu ściany i góra

Agrowłóknina X 2 - w sumie prawie 100 m2 - zakupione zobaczymy ile zostanie
szerokość 1,6m 


Całość pod tarasem wyniesionym nad grunt około 40 cm
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Magus

Jak ci zaleje kolektory (dolotowy albo wylotowy - te rury PCV 160) to wogole moze nie dzialac.
Jak zaleje tylko "troche" to bedziesz mial bulgotanie (opisane wilokrotnie w tym watku).

----------


## salik

Będziemy chyba jednak robili GWC wodny 1.
W sporej ilości wypowiedzi przewijają się różne głębokości kopania.
Wodę mamy na poziomie 0.6-0.9m - myślałem żeby zakopać rurę/rury na jakieś 1.5m
Czy taka głębokość będzie ok, czy lepiej spróbować zakopać głębiej (nie jestem pewien czy będzie z tego jakiś zysk)?
Chcemy puścić 2 rury fi32 (albo fi25) - ze względu na to że mamy ograniczoną ilość miejsca na GWC, planujemy puścić 2 kawałki po 100m każdy.
Czy jest sens np. zakopać jedną rurę niżej a drugą wyżej? Czy powinny być jednak na podobnej płaszczyźnie, ale oddalone od siebie o przynajmniej metr?
I ostatnie pytanie - chcemy kłaść rurę w kręgach - jakiej średnicy kręgi najlepiej robić, aby nie powodować zbyt dużych oporów w rurze?

----------


## Jani_63

> Będziemy chyba jednak robili GWC wodny 1.
> W sporej ilości wypowiedzi przewijają się różne głębokości kopania.
> Wodę mamy na poziomie 0.6-0.9m - myślałem żeby zakopać rurę/rury na jakieś 1.5m
> Czy taka głębokość będzie ok?...


 Aby GWC glikolowy osiągał należytą sprawność najlepiej jak jest posadowiony w gruncie zawodnionym.
Jeśli masz wodę -0,9m ppt to 1,5m ppt dla rury GWC w zupełności wystarczy, więc problem głębokości kopania możesz sobie odpuścić.
Zresztą na wszystkie nurtujące Cię pytania odpowiedź znajdziesz w wątku
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...i-quot-robiony

Podobne do Twojego pytania o ułożenie rury dwupoziomowo padło tutaj
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post4243620
I poniżej oczywiście jest tez odpowiedź.
A co tam. Wyprzedzę fakty.  :wink: 
Można kłaść warstwowo, ale bardziej dla jednego obiegu dwupoziomowo, niż dla dwóch (każdy na innej głębokości)

----------


## Jani_63

:eek:  Kapilarne podciąganie żwiru?
To się raczej nie uda.
Tu nośnikiem energii jest para wodna.
Zresztą żeby daleko w wątku nie szukać, to tu 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post4220814 *
Adam_mk* wyjaśnia co i jak

----------


## herakles

> Mój cel: GWC... przeczytałem ten cały temat i kilka innych stron w necie i na papierze i jestem jak w tytule.
> 
> Dlaczego???
> 
> Wpierw warunki:
> - grunt to 10cm lichej ziemi a poniżej piach w metry (reszta między tym a jądrem ziemi mnie nie obchodzi),
> - wody podskórne teraz w studni to z -3,5m ale jak popada albo roztopi po zimie to sąsiedzi mają w piwnicy - mówią, że -0,5m; btw. - Odra nie daleko to miesza w tych stanach,
> - ok 120m w linii prostej cmentarz z zawartością (http://www.wsp.krakow.pl/konspekt/11/zychowska.html).
> 
> ...


A może 2 studnie takie samowiercone fi 160  jedną wyciągaj wodę, drugą wpuszczaj.

----------


## Jacekss

> podzielę się z wami wynikami przemyśleń i decyzją co do kopania studni


no to czekam z niecierpliwością bo też coś podobnego zamierzam robić tyle że u mnie wody gruntowe są tak na 2-3m
ale kusi mnie połączenie zbiornika deszczówki z GWC wodnym.. może jakiś zbiornik kaskadowy ?!

----------


## tatanka

*misiakulka* 
chlodnia kominowa ok, tylko nie z deszczowki bo bedziesz oddychac tym co bylo na dachu
pisalem zeby lac wode na pileczki ( takie jak do suchego basenu dla dzieci fi 7cm ) , duza powierzchnia wymiany i nie zatka sie prysznic kamieniem

----------


## herakles

Tak dokładnie, z jednej pompujesz wodę, do w zimie odbierasz z niej ciepło, a w lato oddajesz, i wrzucasz do drugiej. Możesz na zimę ciągnąć wodę z tej co do niej oddawałeś ciepło w lato. Jest wiele takich instalacji, pogogluj.

----------


## salik

> Zresztą na wszystkie nurtujące Cię pytania odpowiedź znajdziesz w wątku
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...i-quot-robiony


Nie do końca...
Czytałem ten wątek i nadal nie wiem czy zakopanie rury głębiej (np. 2m, a nie 1.5m) da mi większą sprawność?
I ciągle nie wiem też jakiej (minimalnej/optymalnej) średnicy kręgi można układać dla rur fi32/fi25.

----------


## adam_mk

No - to po kolei...

Rozkładanie rury w kręgi to marnowanie rury (i kasy, bo darmo jeszcze jej nie dają!)
Fakt - łatwiej idzie. Szybciej...
Robisz dla kogoś?
Wrzuć 2 x po 300mb w taki sposób i będzie dobrze.
Robisz dla siebie?
Kładź 2 x 100mb prosto "jak w pysk strzelił".
Realnie - korzystasz z pewnej objętości ziemi (ciepła w tej objętości). Tak do 50cm od rury.
Nie ma znaczenia ile razy "przetniesz" ten sam 1m3.
Powietrze, które masz grzać, i tak więcej niż "umie" to nie weźmie.
Nie potrzebujesz aż takiej dynamiki tego systemu.
Potrzebujesz zapasu mocy i wydajności.
NIE PRĘDKOŚCI przemian.

Adam M.

----------


## salik

> Kładź 2 x 100mb prosto "jak w pysk strzelił".


Nie mogę, mam dosyć mocno ograniczone miejsce na GWC na działce (kawałek szerokości 6m i długości 16m z przystającym [z boku, do tych 16m] kawałkiem szerokości 4m i długości 10m - całość w kształcie litery L)
Do tego GGWC to jedyna rzecz którą mogę tam włożyć ze względu na wysoki poziom wód  :sad: 
Ewentualnie mogę spróbować to puścić bokiem wzdłuż płotu, wtedy wejdą maksymalnie ze 3-4 kawałki równolegle (każdy w odległości 1m od poprzedniego) po ok. 40m każdy...

----------


## adam_mk

Dobra!
Idź z tą rurą "tam" na jakim metrze z kawałkiem, a wracaj na około 2m ppt.
Puść to po tym "L" 2 razy równolegle i  możliwie daleko od siebie.

Mało masz tej ziemi do "wyciśnięcia" ciepła.
Zadziała, ale w bardzo długim okresie wściekłych mrozów może zacząć się wyczerpywać.
Broni Cię ta woda w dużej ilości pod trawnikiem.

Adam M.

----------


## max_73

Mam pytanko może znacie jakiś skuteczny i wmiarę szybki sposób płukania zaglinionego żwiru

Wykop zrobiony , podkład z niepłukanego żwiru około 20 cm wykonany .
Woda około 5,0 cm pod powierzchnią 
Ściany zaizolowane 

Tylko zostaje włóknina i czysty żwir sypać  :bash: 

Ręcznie ( czyli myjka i skrzyneczka ) perfekcyjnie ale troszkę wolno

Pomysł jest aby do pomocy zaprząc betoniarkę , a potem doczyścić myjką - tylko czy to ma sens ??
Może jest jakiś prostszy sposób .

Rury:  
czerpiąca powietrze do bud. około 15 cm nad dnem , 
dostarczająca świeże powietrze około 30 cm nad dnem.

W połowie szerokości złoża między rurami rdzeń poziomy 24 X 24 lub 24 X 36 z bloczków bet. 
na wysokości 15 cm od dna

Co sądzicie o tych pomysłach ???

Pozdrawiam

----------


## adam_mk

Jak żwir to po co ten bloczek?
Chcesz być oryginalny i mieć tak, jak NIKT nie ma?  :Lol: 
Ten rdzeń tam nie ma nic do roboty...

Pomysł z betoniarką niezły.
Akustycznie, podejrzewam, też atrakcyjny! Muzyka, że hej!

Adam M.

----------


## max_73

Bloczek żeby pognębić trochę powietrze
żeby nie miało za prosto

Rdzeń na zasadzie pieca akumulacyjnego

----------


## adam_mk

No, to pomyliłeś urządzenia...
Z akumulacyjnym piecem mało ma wspólnego.
To wymiennik.
Adam M.

----------


## Magus

jestem w trakcie robienia wymiennika (w fundamentach) - naszla mnie watpliwosc - czy mozna wymiennik zasypac ziemia? humusem?
Chce najpierw nasypac troche piachu - tak ze 30cm, a reszte gleba. Czy humus sie nie zasmierdnie? Tudziez inne smrodki sie nie pojawia? A jak sie zasmierdnie - to czy przestanie, czy GWC bede mial juz zasmrodzone na wieki?

----------


## max_73

Humusu ogólnie nie powinno się sypać pod posadzki nieważne czy będzie złoże czy nie .
A w tym wypadku to tym bardziej bym nie polecał takiego rozwiązania

Żwir dlatego jest płukany a jak nie to trzeba go wypłukać np. przy pomocy betoniarki żeby nie było w nim żadnej organiki

Tak mi się wydaje ale zawsze mogę się mylić .
U mnie właśnie zaczęło się płukanie żwiru

----------


## adam_mk

Humus w jakiś tam sposób "żyje".
Tam są drobiny, które "da się zjeść".
Pół bidy jak "tlenowo". Bo jak beztlenowo to aromaty są niezapomniane!
Rura kanalizy wysiada!

Znasz chyba ten zapaszek stęchlizny występujący czasem tu czy uwdzie..
Jakieś zawilgłe stare piwnice czy zagrzybione domy...

Nie funduj sobie tego w nowym!
No, ja bym tego sobie nie zrobił.
WSZYSTKIE szkoły budowania nakazują humus usuwać.
Jest dobry pod trawnik.

Adam M.

----------


## Magus

Tego sie obawialem ... jednak brak humusu przy zasypce fundamentu mialby powqazne konsekwencje finansowe :/
W tej sytuacji jednak zrobie tak, ze humus wsypie do czesci fundamentow, gdzie wymiennika nie bedzie, czyli pod garaz (ta czesc jest calkowicie oddzielona sciana fundamentowa od czesci z wymiennikiem) i pod gabinet (tu wprawdzie jest luka w scianie fundamentowej, ale ja w tej sytuacji zamuruje).
Pod wymiennikiem mam piach zasypowy - nad wsypie tez do konca, az pod sama plyte.

Newralgicznym miejscem bedzie kanal, ktory prowadzi pod garazem od wymiennika do przepustu (i potem do gory do czerpni wentylacyjnej). Obecny plan zakladal uzycie pustakow postawionych na lawie wzdloz sciany i "zaklejenia" tego folia budowlana (2 warstwy, przy krawedziach uszczelnione pianka montazowa). Zastanawiam sie jednak czy to wystarczy. Jezli to ryzykowne to musze wykombinowac cos innego w rozsadnej cenie (od razu mowie, ze rura fi250 nie ma rozsadnej ceny).

Wszelkie pomysly mile widziane  :smile: 

Jescze jedno - u mnie podloga parteru bedzie zbrojona i wylewana, jak plyta pietra, wiec bedzie szczelne oddzielenie od tego co pod spodem.

----------


## max_73

Humus to organika może zmienić objętość pod posadzką
Zamiast fi 250 można dwie rury fi 160
alko kanał murowany z bloczków fund. 

Każdy pomysł jest wary przeanalizowania

Tak jak napisałem na wstępie zastanów się czy wisząca podłoga to to czego chcesz

Pozdrawiam

----------


## adam_mk

Dokładnie tak!

Spróbuję bardziej obrazowo...
MOŻNA podcierać się szkłem, ale TRZEBA pamiętać, że opatrunki sporo kosztują...

Robisz co możesz, aby napytać sobie biedy!
Poszukujesz taniego materiału...
Zbierz humus z jakiego kawałka, gdzie nie budujesz (to cienka warstwa zwykle).
Potem wykop tam staw dla karpia a wykopanego, jałowego materiału użyj jako zasypki/pospółki.
Oby nie była to ohydna glina, choć i tak byłaby o niebo lepsza od humusu.
Ten humus, co go masz, wsyp w ten staw likwidując go bez szkody a z pożytkiem dla planowanego ogrodu, albo rozplantuj pod trawniki zostawiając sobie tę sadzawkę.
Będzie trochę roboty, ale zostanie kasy.
No, i będzie zgodnie ze sztuką, co sprawdzono przez STULECIA!
(nie Ty jeden chcesz TAK zaoszczędzić)

Adam M.

----------


## manieq82

popełniłem GWC

jak można było wyczytać przez dłuugi czas targały mną wątpliwości, żwirwy miał być, (problem ze żwirem, nisko woda), potem rurowy (wykop, rury) aż pojawił się tu koncept maxowca.
Mam U220 podobne do MAX-ów po budowie z 6 palet zostało
Nic tylko robić - no i zrobiłem
Sam wymiennik ma wymiary ok. 5,5*5 czyli jakieś prawie 30m2
niestety musiał stanąć trochę płytko bo 1,5m ale styropianem pokryłem na zaś boki i w późniejszym czasie teren będzie z lekka do podniesienia.
Szybka fotorelacja


wycinałem z rurki ok 12-14 cm i rozciągałem aby zakleszczyło się na pustaku

starałem się nie stracić nic z przekroju rury - troszkę jednak zakryłem


zraszanie zrobiłem ponawiercanym pexem który mi został - nic się nie marnuje )

docelowo było go o połowę krócej - spadek ciśnienia i woda leciała tylko z połowy dziurek 


styropian, na to czarna folia budowlana i pozostało tylko zasypać
dzięki za wszystkie rady i porady  :smile:  no i koncept  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Magus

> Dokładnie tak!
> 
> Spróbuję bardziej obrazowo...
> MOŻNA podcierać się szkłem, ale TRZEBA pamiętać, że opatrunki sporo kosztują...
> 
> ...


Kurcze, wszystko mi sie pokielbasilo - jasnym jest, ze humusu wsypywac nie bede, tylko glebe z wykopu (czyli w zasadzie gline). Chyba jestem przemeczony, ze takie majaki mam  :big grin: 

Do fundamentu pojda piach zasypowy i gleba z wykopu.

----------


## adam_mk

Uszy do góry!
Każda orka kiedyś się kończy!  :Lol: 
Zrób sobie jaką chwilę przerwy i trochę relaksu...
Będziesz wydajniejszy  :Lol: 

A ten GWC-MAX ślicznie wyszedł!

Adam M.

----------


## Magus

> popełniłem GWC
> 
> ...


Slicznie wyszedl ten wymiennik - gratulacje !

----------


## Rom-Kon

...za chwilę pojawią się _specjalistyczne elementy dowymiennikowe typu gruntowego_ ...niczym nie będą różnić się od maxow czy garów stropowych ale że _specjalistyczne_ więc o 150-200% droższe  :big grin:  
identycznie jak to:  widziałem drenaż-bufor do wody opadowej z dachu... woda z rynny była wpuszczona do rzędu skrzynek-transporterów plastikowych po butelkach (stare i uszkodzone z hurtowni napojów) ułożonych w wykopie, przykrytych "agrowłókniną" (podobno stare worki rolnicze  :big grin: ) ...im więcej skrzynek tym większy bufor... no i widziałem oryginalne "skrzynki" właśnie do takiego drenażu-bufora za całkiem sporą kasę - bo specjalistyczne  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Magus

Och nie watpie, ze na tym ktos zarobi .. taka natura ludzka  :smile: 
A my wiemy, ze specjalnej ceramiki nie trzeba i kazdy forumowiec, moze miec GWC za rozsadna kase!

----------


## Jani_63

Ładny ten GWC ceramiczny wyszedł.
Kawal dobrej roboty *manieq*. Gratuluję!

Na Twoim przykładzie widać że jakoby z natury jest dedykowany dla tych co budują z ceramiki.
Po prostu lecą z rozpędu  :smile:

----------


## aadamuss24

Takie puzelki w tym wymienniku  :smile:  
Co do płukania kamieni to nie lepiej od razu brać płukane ? Czy cena aż tak bardzo wysoka ? pozdr adam

----------


## Magus

Prace nad GWC sie zaczely, pomimo niesprzyjajacej aury, dzis udalo sie zamontowac kanal ktory prowadzi od GWC do przepustu w scianie, skad potem pojdzie kanal do czerpni sciennej wentylacji.
Wykozystalem pustaki ze wzgledow ekonomicznych i praktycznych.

----------


## max_73

Nie o cenę chodziło a o frakcję
Oczywiście że jak są w pobliżu płukane to brać płukane - taniej i więcej zdrowia psychicznego

A ten ceramik faktycznie ładnie wygląda ciekawe jak będzie pracował

Gdyby jeszcze pogoda była trochę łaskawsza

----------


## pga

Witam,

Zbudowałem rurowy GWC, jeszcze nie jest zasypany wiec prosze o porade:
- gromadzenie skroplin w najnizszym punkcie wymiennika (przy czerpni) zrobic szczelne czy otwarte do podloza? Praktycznie wszedzie mam twarda, nieprzepuszczalna gline, tak samo jest przy czerpni. Aktualnie na samo dno pod czerpnia dalem troche piachu, a nastepnie zwiru.
- czy jest jakas pewna metoda na dodatkowe uszczelnienie polaczen uzytych rur kanalizacyjnych fi200 ? Moze jest jakies mazidlo, ktore zarazem nie uszkodzi uszczelek i zachowa swoje właściwości po 30 latach?

Dzieki za pomoc!

----------


## @[email protected]

> - czy jest jakas pewna metoda na dodatkowe uszczelnienie polaczen uzytych rur kanalizacyjnych fi200 ? Moze jest jakies mazidlo, ktore zarazem nie uszkodzi uszczelek i zachowa swoje właściwości po 30 latach?
> 
> Dzieki za pomoc!


Jak ja bym robił, użył bym kleju do szyb samochodowych. Pisałem już o tym kiedyś. Jest bardzo mocny i zarazem elastyczny. Trzeba tylko uważać, żeby się nie dostał do wnętrza rury - kto wie z czego to jest robione  :wink:

----------


## adam_mk

"zrobic szczelne czy otwarte do podloza? Praktycznie wszedzie mam* twarda, nieprzepuszczalna* gline, tak samo jest przy czerpni."

Rozumiem, że nie doczytałeś i koniecznie chcesz się zdziwić a przy okazji dokształcić...
Glina ma tę właściwość, że pod ziemią NIGDY nie jest sucha.
Bo?
Bo "potrafi" podciągać kapilarnie wodę nawet z -50mppt.
Głupia jest jak szlag jasny!
Kopiesz i szpadel się do niej klei. Orka jak na robotach przymusowych..
Grama wody nie ma - tylko to cholerstwo. Do 6 metrów tak można, a nawet i głębiej!
A zostaw w wykopie jaką pustkę...
Napełni się ślicznie wodą.
DLATEGO w glinie rurowiec dobrze działa, ale jest PRZEPONOWY.
Rób rzapie. Tak, aby tam jaka pompka wlazła.
W ostateczności do czerpni wlejesz wiadro betonu...

Adam M.

----------


## pga

Wielkie dzięki Adamie! - "ocaliles" moj wymiennik  :wink: 

Glina moja jest mokra - nie pasowalo mi rozwiazanie otwarte, a lepiej dopytac niz odkopywac za pare miesiecy...

----------


## salik

Czy takie ułożenie rur do GWC wodnego ma sens?
Popatrzeliśmy jeszcze raz na miejsce na działce, pomierzyliśmy i wydumaliśmy:


To zielone to umiejscowienie rury od GWC. 
Niestety damy radę puścić tylko jedną pętlę i raczej tylko rurę fi25 (z testów organoleptycznych wyszło że na zawrotkę dla rury fi25 potrzeba ok. 1m średnicy, podczas gdy dla rury fi32 - ponad 2m średnicy).
W sumie wyjdzie tego ok. 150m długości, zakopane na 1.5m przy stanie wód gruntowych w okolicach 70-90cm.

----------


## adam_mk

Zadziała.
3 Tygodni wściekłego upału może nie wydolić.

Adam M.

----------


## redlum

*Salik* - możesz jeszcze dać warstwo - np na głębokości 2m i potem na 1m. Oczywiście - wejście na 1m, przejście na 2m i wyjście. Ja będę miał segment szeregówki narożnej i też inaczej bym nie zmieścił. Będę to robił za jakiś miesiąc więc opiszę jak mi wyszło upchanie jak najwięcej metrów rurki na skrawku ziemi

----------


## Magus

No to czas na mnie pochwalic sie GWC ceramicznym  :smile: 



Wymiennik glowny ma niecale 40m2 (dom 180 pow uzytkowej, ok 250 calkowitej). Spore przeszacowanie, ale oczekuje pracy ciaglej.
Jakby kogos interesowaly detale to mam wiecej fotek (czesc w moim dzienniku budowy), ale nie chce zasmiecac forum - chetnych prosze na priv.

Mam jedno pytanie - Czerpnia jest zrobiona w ksztalcie litery T - od wlotu do kolekjtora dolotowego jest jescze ok 50cm w dol. Niestety jak patrze to nonstop stoi tam woda (mam drenaz, ale wyglada na to, ze nie ma zbyt duzej wydajnosci). Mam sie martwic ta woda?
Dodam, ze woda jest na glebokosci ok 1,5 mppt.

----------


## manieq82

fajnie wyszło  :smile: 
odpowiedź i pytanko:
raczej można się martwić, jak zaleje Ci wymiennik to kiszka, ja zrobiłem awaryjnie coś ala syfon - przed wejściem do domu jest trójnik i 1m rury idzie wgłąb zaślepiony, i będzie rewizja od góry
spadki właśnie do tego syfonu
jak coś założę czujnik i pompkę tam schowam, mam parę litrów zapasu a później pompka zadziała a przy totalnej kiszce to przełączamy się na ścienną

a teraz pytanie - podłączałeś ten wąż?
ja nawierciłem pexa 16 wiertłem 1mm co ok. 25cm i po 12m z dziurek nic nie leciało - spadek ciśnienia  :sad: 

radziłbym sprawdzić to to

----------


## Magus

u mnie wymiennik jest duzo ponad lustrem tej wody - na pewno nie zaleje. Martwie sie, czy sie cos tam nie zalegnie ...

Rurke sprawdzalem - leje az milo  :smile:  (rurka wytrzumuje bodajze 24bar, a dziurki nie wiercone,tylko nakłuwane). Jakby sie co zwalilo to juz nic nie poprawie - GWC zasypany.

----------


## Lookita

A nie lepiej dac waz zraszajacy typowy ogrodniczy i zalaczyc reduktor cisnienia na zawor doplywowy?JA mam 2 linie zraszajace,weze roznia sie dlugoscia ,powiem szczerze,zalaczam je jak mi sie przypomni i wqrzy mnie gwc i upal.U mnie niestety zawory mam w garazu......

----------


## Magus

Ja mysle o ukladzie awaryjnym zraszacza (jezeli rurka ogrodowa nie da rady) - jeszcze cos pod plyte. Calosc zasypana piachem to nie ma wielkiego znaczenia gdzie wode sie wleje i tak przejdzie do wymiennika.
Nadmiar uda sie do drenazu.

----------


## Jani_63

Wydaje mi się że w przypadku GWC ceramicznego w ogóle zraszacz powinien być wyżej (w warstwie piachu).
Z rurki ułożonej bezpośrednio na pustakach woda będzie ściekać do podłoża tylko w okolicy jej ułożenia.
Fakt że po jakiś czasie uzyskamy silniejsze zawilgocenie podłożą, ale gdyby zraszanie było wyżej, to efektywność tego zabiegu byłaby znacznie większa..
W przypadku żwirowca woda ściekając po powierzchni otoczaków obmywa coraz większy obszar w złożu im bliżej dna.
Tutaj to zjawisko nie będzie występować.
Podając wodę do warstwy piachu nad złożem zdąży się na tyle rozejść w warstwie, że w momencie dojścia do warstwy ceramiki będzie ją zraszać już na całej powierzchni zwiększając znacznie efektywność tego zabiegu.
Dodatkowy bonus to fakt, że odpalenie rozruchowe tego "urządzonka" ładnie zagęści piach nad GWC jeszcze przed wylaniem płyty.

----------


## Magus

Wlasnie o zasiegu zraszacza pomyslalem, jak juz zasypali. Ale nie ma problemu - beton pojdzie nie besposrednio na grunt, tylko najpierw folia bedzie.
Jak sie wsadzi rurke pod folie - plycie nie zaszkodzi. Zasadniczo wiekszy zysk mamy z wilgotnego otoczenia wymiennika niz z samego wymiennika  :smile:

----------


## adam_mk

Widzę, że koncepcja się przyjęła!
Czekam z mieszanymi uczuciami na zimę i wyniki pomiarów do porównania i policzenia co z tego wyszło i czy spełniają się przewidywania...
A uczucia mieszane to dlatego, ze nie lubię zimy!
Trzeba grzać i trzeba płacić! 
Im bardziej wściekła zima tym lepsze wyniki GWC, ale (na razie jeszcze) MOJE rachunki większe...

Adam M.

----------


## Magus

Mamy 3 instalacje - ciekawe bedzie porownanie, jak sie sprawują  :smile:

----------


## Magus

Kwestie przemrazania czesci najblizej wlotu mozna rozwiazac na kilka sposobow, oto trzy mozliwosci:

1. odpowiednia konstrukcja - u mnie na wprost wlotu jest pustak, ktory nie bedzie przenosil zadnych obciazen i przyjmie na siebie podmuch mrozu. Nawet jak zostanie z niego kupka proszku, GWC nadal bedzie stalo i bedzie dzialac. Pozostala czesc wymiennika nie jest tak narazona.
2. odpowiednio dlugi kanal z czerpni, ktory wstepnie "podgrzeje" powietrze (imho malo ekonomiczne)
3. odpowiednie materialy (kolektory z PVC, albo betonu, ktory przy odpowiednich dodatkach jest mrozoodporny)

Co do zraszacza. Jezeli GWC ceramiczny robisz w warunkach, do ktorych jest przeznaczony, to zraszacz wlaczasz rzadko. Wielkosc wymiennika (oraz odstepy pomiedzy pustakami) sprawia, ze lokalne zaburzenie (zawal, zamulenie, zatkanie) nie wplywa znaczaco na dzialanie calego GWC.

----------


## adam_mk

Och Wy ludzie małej wiary!!!  :Lol: 

Po prostu - nie wiecie co to jest *woda*... Nie znacie jej kompletnie....
Policzcie sobie - ale tak uczciwie - bilans ciepła...

Bazujecie na tym co Wam się udało zauważyć (zimą) a nie na rzetelnym rozpoznaniu problemu.  :Lol: 
Adam M.

----------


## manieq82

ja wierciłem pexa na wylot
jak podłączyłem ciśnienie dawało na boki
spirala i mam 60% pokrycia, woda dostanie się między pustaki i dalej powietrze przepływajćace zrobi swoje - będzie czerpać parę wodną
jak za mało to trzeba będzie więcej tej wody popuścić
wszystko wyjdzie w praniu - mam nadzieję że mam rację  :tongue:

----------


## manieq82

uu jakiej wody
to nie takie ilości o jakich myślisz
para wodna nie rozsadzi

----------


## adam_mk

"No dobra, obśmiałeś a teraz poproszę o konkret. Jak bym miał wszystkie wątpliwości związane z budową domu "rozwalać" wpierw teoretycznie to nie szukał bym po forum (bo nie miałbym czasu) a i domu bym w tym życiu nie wybudował bo... nie miałbym czasu"

Życie jest brutalne i bezwzględne!
Nie bierz się do tego, na czym się nie znasz bo spieprzysz i będą straty zamiast zysków!
Albo poznaj problem albo kup usługę u kogoś, kto problem zna od podszewki i płać ile zażąda.
To tak w imię oszczędności Twojego czasu...

Powietrze zimą jest suche, bo wilgoć w nim zawarta od jakiegoś czasu leży pod Twoimi nogami!
To jest to takie białe - śnieg!
Samo mroźne powietrze ma bardzo małe ciepło właściwe.
Transport ciepła w GWC nie następuje do niego na tyle dynamicznie i intensywnie, żeby jego ubytki pozwalały na zamrożenie okolic wlotu.
Pod ziemią jest wilgoć. Woda...
Ciepło utajone (przemiany fazowej) ma bardzo wielkie.
Strumień ciepła stale jest uzupełniany z dalszych warstw wilgotnej ziemi.
Jest uzupełniany szybciej, niż następuje wychłodzenie.
NAWET jak tam TEMPERATURA zejdzie do zera stC to jeszcze daleko do punktu przemiany fazowej!

Nigdy nie widziałeś 2 centymetrowej głębokości kałuży wody z MALUTKĄ szybką lodu na wierzchu po bardzo mroźnej nocy jesienno-zimowej?

Adam M.

----------


## manieq82

grubość pustaka

----------


## Magus

Aby odpowiedziec na pytanie "jaka minimalna grubosc" trzebaby zrobic badania porownawcze. Jako, ze pomysl z ceramika jest dzielem forumowiczow - zaden z nas nie ma na tyle czasu i srodkow aby to przetestowac. Kazdy wiec, kto robi ceramiczny - robi cos nieco inaczej niz inni. W ten sposob po jakims czasi bedzie mozna porownac rozne konstrukcje, rozne wielkosci itp.

IMHO juz szerokosc MAX'a jest wystarczajaca.

Z inej beczki to uwazam, ze wieksze znaczenie ma powierzchnia wymiany ciepla z gruntem, czyli powierzchnia zajmowana przez wymiennik, niz jego grubosc.

----------


## Jani_63

:eek: 
*kszhu.int* pytania zadajesz co najmniej dziwne na tym etapie wątku.
Wszystko zostało opisane i sfotografowane na ostatnich *10* stronach.
No chyba że masz poważne kłopoty z pamięcią, bo na stronie *60* tego wątku piszesz



> Mój cel: GWC... przeczytałem ten cały temat i  kilka innych stron w necie i na papierze...


O co Ci właściwie chodzi?  :mad: 

*Magus* podziwiam Twoją cierpliwość.
Aż tak daleko nie trzeba się cofnąć żeby jeszcze raz przeanalizować wszystkie wyliczenia i zdjęcia.

----------


## adam_mk

Jedna warstwa tych klocków ceramicznych wystarczy.
Powierzchnia dla pracy ciągłej powinna nie być mniejsza niż 0,15 do 0,17 x powierzchnia podłogi.
Dla 130m2 byłoby nie mniej niż 20 do 22m2.
Ale 5 x 5 = 25 i to byłoby bardzo dobre
Oczywiście, przewymiarowanie nie szkodzi...
Możesz zrobić i 30 czy więcej.
Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

NIE DA SIĘ z aptekarską precyzją podać TOBIE, jakie U CIEBIE powinny być grube pustaki BEZ KILKUSEZONOWYCH I DROBIAZGOWYCH badań.
JEŻELI MUSISZ mieć coś, co jest dopasowane CO DO WATA a nie wystarczająco dobre, bo SZACOWANE z zapasem - to zapłać za badania i czekaj.
Ktoś je zrobi za sporą sumę.
Wtedy za jakieś kilka lat zrobisz sobie na gotowo takie ślicznie dopasowane.
Nie za małe i nie za duże...
Będzie kosztowało dokładnie tyle - ile musi.
Nie te 200-300zł więcej.
Adam M.

----------


## gosciu01

obserwuję temat maxowego GWC, więc pozwolę sobie wtrącić się i odpowiedzieć.

kszhu.int,
na poprzedniej stronie adam_mk i manieq82 byli uprzejmi wkleić zdjęcia.
obejrzyj sobie konstrukcję łączenia maxa z rurą i wszystko stanie się jasne.
Jak zamierzałbyś połączyć maxa grubości 48 cm z rurą 200-250 mm?

Sprawdziłem jeszcze opory i prędkości w tej rurze.
Opory dla strugi 500 m3/h dla rury fi200 wychodzą ok. 40-50Pa, dla rury fi250 15-20Pa.
Liczone długości to ok.16-20 mb z jednym kolanem.
Prędkości dla rury fi200 dla tych warunków są za duże, ale chyba w GWC nie ma to znaczenia ( hałas )
dla rury fi250 prędkość ok. 3,3 m/s. Tylko ciut za dużo, ale całkiem dobrze.

----------


## Magus

Odsylam spowrotem do mojego dziennika  :smile: 

W jednym z wpisow podalem wyniki przeliczen dla wymiennika z MAXow o powierzchni netto niecale 24m2:

wymiennik-powietrze:
pow. wymiany *991,45 m2*
pow. przeplywu 5763,75 cm2 (ponad 18x przekroj rurki fi200) - powietrze bedzie bieglo 18x wolniej niz przez rure fi200

Potrzebujesz czegos lepszego? Imho wiekszym ograniczeniem bedzie zdolnosc gruntu do przekazywania ciepla.

Musisz zdawac sobie sprawe, ze nikt ci nie poda dokladnego przepisu - sam musisz zaryzykowac, tak jak my  :smile:  Nawet jak skopiujesz 1:1 jakies rozwiazanie - nie masz gwarancji, ze zadziala dla Ciebie. Najlepsza obrona jest przewymiarowanie, ale to oznacza koszta - wybor nalezy do Ciebie.

PS. Rozmiary cegiel o nazwie MAX sa standardowe i trzymane przez wszystkich znanych mi producentow.

----------


## adam_mk

"Sprawdziłem jeszcze opory i prędkości w tej rurze...."

Oczywiście - masz rację, ale...
Normalnie i długoczasowo to tam poleci około 120-150m3/godz.
Wtedy te relacje są o wiele bardziej przyjazne.

Adam M.

----------


## Jani_63

Tylko Adamie te 120-150m3/h, no niech będzie i 200m3/h to w okresie zimowym.
Tu wszystko OK.
Ale jak kto planuje wykorzystywać "urządzonko" także latem do przewietrzania z max wydajnością to za przykładem *gosciu01*  :smile:  powinien sobie średnice - opory przeliczyć.
Jak już nieraz pisałeś, robić trzeba z głową.  :wink: 

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Magus

Ja bede montowal na pewno otwieralne ...latwiej umyc  :big grin:

----------


## Arturo72

> _Lekko z boku bo chodzi o GWC+REKU a okna otwierane czy nie..._
> 
> GWC+REKU (went. mech.) pozwala na rezygnację z otwieranych okien w parterówce. Wg mnie okno ma służyć do wymiany powietrza w pomieszczeniach a przy jakiejkolwiek wydajnej went. mech. potrzeba ta znika, co więcej, otwarte okno może wtedy zaburzyć jej działanie.
> A jakie są Wasze opinie, bardziej techniczne oczywiście? Ja jeszcze widzę dodatkowe zalety tego rozwiązania - lepsza izolacja termiczna oraz niższe koszty inwestycyjne.


A co w sytuacji kiedy zabraknie prądu,co w sytuacji awaryjnej,pożaru itp ?
Mamy kilkadziesiąt osób,impreza i wybucha pożar,przecież wszyscy się potratują w drzwiach  :wink: 
Ktoś nam wsypie coś do czerpni i... ?

----------


## adam_mk

Zaczynam się już gubić w tych wątpliwościach....

A jak w grawitacyjnej ptak nam nasra do kanału , albo sobie zdechłą myszkę tam schowa "na zaś?"
Albo kanapkę z najbliższego śmietnika, czy niewykorzystane kości ze schabu?...
To co?

Czerpnię zróbcie w podbitce. Otworem w dół.
Pod czerpnią budę dla sporego psa czy nawet sfory...
Do tego kamery dookoła domu i kałacha na ścianie z wiadrem naboi w kącie pokoju...

Zakładam, że Wasze istnienie w obranym miejscu nie budzi tak gwałtownych uczuć otoczenia, że trzeba się od razu okopywać i fortyfikować...
Może by tak co poczytać czasem...
Biblię, na ten przykład...
Jakie 10 przykazań odświerzyć?...
Zastosować " nie czyń drugiemu - co Tobie nie miłe"?
Wtedy czerpnia będzie bezpieczna w obrębie Waszej działki, nawet, jakby  była bardzo dostępna.

Adam M.

A te okna?
Są Wasze!
WOLNO z nich korzystać tak, jak się lubi i fantazja pozwala....
Generalnie OKNA SŁUŻĄ DO OŚWIETLANIA POMIESZCZEŃ - co jakoś tak wielu osobom umyka...
Wentylować nimi chcą....
Od wentylowania to jest wentylacja! (jakakolwiek, byle sprawna!)
Od ogrzewania - system grzewczy - nie okna!
Więc jak kto ma nastrój na komary, kosiarkę sąsiada w tle akustycznym czy nocne odwiedziny sympatii swej nieletniej córci to.... WOLNO!
 :Lol: 
Adam M.

----------


## monika.KIELCE

Z uwagi na inne "pilności" GWC na razie mam w planach. Jeszcze nie wiem, czy będzie żwirowy, czy maxowy, to wybiorę jak już będzie bliżej daty wykonania. Cały czas śledzę wątek, pogłębiam wiedzę.
Co do okien nieotwieranych - mam ich sporo, wbrew opinii rodziny. Na razie jedyny moment, kiedy na nie narzekałam, to podczas sprzątania przed wylewkami. 3/4 gratów można by  było podać / wyrzucić oknem, zamiast biegać w koło przez drzwi. Innych minusów nie stwierdzam.

----------


## adam_mk

Wszystko Ci trzeba drukowanymi....  :Lol: 
"Teraz jednak najtrudniejsze w tym wszystkim - przekonanie piękniejszej połowy do nieotwieranych ..."

Roztocz przed nią wizję tego, co sobie kupi za zaoszczędzone na oknach kwoty...

Adam M.

----------


## misiakulka

u mnie jednak żadnego gwc nie będzie. w przestrzeni 4m szerokości od budynku sąsiada(w ostrej granicy) nie byłoby rozsądnie kopać studni. inne niewielkie miejsca na działce naćkane mediami. przespałam czas kiedy mogłam się dowiedzieć że można takie gwc pod budynkiem. więc niestety. zakopałam na głębokości 3m trzy kręgi dno zasypałam trochę żwirem odprowadziłam tam deszczówkę z newralgicznej rury (jest bardzo obciążona powierzchnią odbioru wody z dachu) powstał bufor i nie powinno już wybijać przy ulewach-koszmarach jakie nas nawiedziły w tym roku(i dobrze że teraz na etapie budowy) i tyle. o gwc będę czytała i żałowała... mój elektryk mówi że mogłabym zakopać trochę rury w tej przestrzeni 4m szerokośći i 25m długości. ale nie mam na razie siły szukać kogoś do zrobienia tego. ta przestrzeń została mi bez niczego i na razie tak zostanie. może na wiosnę?...

----------


## Magus

> u mnie jednak żadnego gwc nie będzie. w przestrzeni 4m szerokości od budynku sąsiada(w ostrej granicy) nie byłoby rozsądnie kopać studni


Jezeli tylko warunki glebowe (wilgoc) pozwola to na przestszeni jaka dysponujesz mozesz zrobic bardzo duzy GWC ceramiczny - gleboko kopac nie musisz, a wystarczy, ze pustaki puscisz pasem o szerokosci 2m. Pole przekroju poprzecznego bedzie wystarczajaco duze aby powietrze w srodku nie szalalo, a jak masz 25m to zrobisz dlugosc jaki ci spasuje (zaleznie od wentylowanej powierzchni)

powodzenia  :smile:

----------


## szczukot

GWC glikolowy tez sie zmiesci

Fantom

----------


## Jani_63

Czyli jest miejsce zarówno na suchy (GWC ceramiczny) jak i mokry (GWC glikolowy).
*misiakulka*, zbieraj siły na wiosnę do dzieła.  :wink: 
Przy okazji to najlepszy chyba moment żeby określić poziom wód gruntowych i dobrać optymalne rozwiązanie do warunków gruntowych.

----------


## adam_mk

No, nie wiem....
Wrzesień to poziom NAJNIŻSZY (zazwyczaj) wód gruntowych.
Dobry czas na rycie w ziemi.
Takie co głębsze...
Na określanie poziomów najwyższych czas niezbyt udany.
Adam M.

----------


## Jani_63

Jeszcze się jesień nie zaczęła  :roll eyes:  a ja już o wiośnie myślę, i to ja miałem na rozumie pisząc o określaniu poziomu wód gruntowych.
Na krecią robotę to tak jak piszesz.
Tylko ze słów *misiakulki* wynika że z sił opadła.* 
*

----------


## Jani_63

Ten temat był już poruszany na tym forum.
Minusem tego rozwiązania jest znaczne obniżenie temperatury POŚ-ia co prowadzi do zaniku aktywności  tych pożytecznych bakterii które to g....no rozkładają.
To organizmy ciepłolubne.  :wink:

----------


## Magus

Poniewaz watek o wentylacji mechanicznej wydaje sie byc martwy, zadam moje pytanie tutaj.

Znalazlem gdzies wykresy halasu generowanego w kanalach flex. Wyszlo na to, ze dla predkosci powietrza w kanale rzedu 4m/s najmocniejszy dzwieki sa ponizej 100Hz i siegaja rzedu 33 dB. W kanale prostym juz dla czestotliwosci ponad 500Hz poziom halasu spada ponizej 20dB.
W przypadku luku 90st do ok 500Hz utrzymuje sie poziom 33-30 Hz a potem spada.

Niestety w przypadku przepustnic - poziom hałasu szybko przekracza 50 dB, a to juz niebagatelny problem.

Zastanawiam sie gdyby wykonac izolacje akustyczna adekwatna do tego spektrum to moznaby zmniejszyc srednice kanalow, a co za tym koszt wentylacji.

Pytanie wiec jaka izolacje akustyczna daje 5cm welny mineralnej + plyta kartonowo-gipsowa?
Ja mam niestety bardzo wrazliwy sluch i kazdy decybel mniej jest na wage zlota  :big grin:

----------


## adam_mk

Zamieszkaj w namiocie i zainwestuj w dobry system grzewczy nie w budowę...  :Lol: 
Będzie wentylacja jak trzeba i bez dźwięków...

KTO wentyluje z prędkością 4m/sek?
Tak to się smród przypalonego garnka wygania!
Normalnie powinno być około 1m/sek lub mniej...
DLATEGO te przewymiarowane kanały.
Zrób na rurkach od długopisu,
Też zadziała, ale kompresor potrzebny, ze 20at i świst będzie...
Za to zobacz jak prosto i tanio....
I jak łatwo to ocieplić...

Adam M.

----------


## manieq82

> ...
> Widziałem pomysły układania rurek pod rozsączaczem ale tamta woda ma max 30st.C a jej energia szybko się rozchodzi we wszystkich kierunkach, nie koniecznie na glikolowca.....


swego czasu myślałem o tym - mam POŚ - ale tylko w tej cytowanej wersji
zawsze gleba będzie ocieplana w zimę przez jakieś tam rozsączanie, a że mało to trudno
ingerować w procesy wewnątrz osadnika raczej bym się odważył.

Pozdr

----------


## Magus

> Zamieszkaj w namiocie i zainwestuj w dobry system grzewczy nie w budowę... 
> Będzie wentylacja jak trzeba i bez dźwięków...
> 
> KTO wentyluje z prędkością 4m/sek?


A kto mowil, ze ktos wentyluje dom mieszkalny z taka predkoscia?

W swoim poscie zwrocilem uwage na problem halasu oraz wskazalem pare danych o spektrum.
Zwrocilem tez uwage na problem przepustnic, ktore generuja najwiecej halasu.

Pytanie jest o izolacje akustyczna. Jak juz dopieszczamy uklad to moze warto zastanowic sie nad tym.

Ja wiem, ze niektorzy nie slysza 10 dB, ale sa tez i tacy, dla ktorych uslyszenie szeptanej rozmowy nie jest problemem.

----------


## Jani_63

Żeby zobrazować, - 10dB to "hałas" jaki generuje spadający liść.
Jeśli słyszysz takie dźwięki to życie w w miejskie dżungli musi być dla Ciebie katorgą  :smile: 

Jak Ci się uda, a powinno, postawić układ działający poniżej 30-35dB to nawet nie będziesz wiedziała że tam cokolwiek pracuje.
Mówię oczywiście o pracy ciągłej.
Uzyskanie takiego progu głośności przy maksymalnym wydatku to już nie lada wyzwanie.

----------


## Magus

Sam sobie odpowiem  :smile: 

Zakladam uzyskanie ciszy dla codziennej wydajnosci.

Wg. firmy Knauf - przegroda zrobiona ze scianki z GK (GK + 5cm styro lub welna + GK) moze zatrzymac 36 dB. Jezeli nie bedzie w ukladzie przymknietych na stale przepustnic to kanalow gdzie predkosci sa duze (kanaly zbiorcze), ale umieszczone sa za kilkoma takimi warstwami nie powinno byc slychac.

http://www.muratorplus.pl/technika/k...g-k_59151.html
http://www.knauf.pl/cms_media/badani...e/NA1156_1.pdf

Pozostaje szum wydobywajacy sie z anemostatow oraz szum kanalow przechodzacych przez pomieszczenia. Jezeli takie kanaly to beda tylko "koncowki" to predkosci bed male, wiec wydaje mi sie, ze welna+GK powinno wystarczyc, ale jak nie to zawsze mozna dodac plyte GK i powinna byc cisza. 

Jesli wierzyc dokladnie danym Knauf'a moznaby w takiej sytuacji przestac bac sie predkosci powietrza w kanalach i doposcic nieco wyzsze. Moze to miec znaczenie dla ukladow w ktorych aby je zrownowazyc trzeba wprowadzic ciensze kanaly.

Wydaje mi sie, ze anemostatow nie da sie wyciszyc inaczej niz poprzez duzy rozmiar - skrzynka rozprezna + duzo otworow.

Jani_63,

Dlatego wyprowadzam sie na wies  :smile:

----------


## Jani_63

Tak też myślałem że zamieniasz zgiełk na zapachy (dla mieszczucha)  :smile: 

W swoich rozważaniach nie zapominaj o fakcie że sam kanał w jakim stopniu też przenosi dźwięki.

----------


## Magus

Flexy sa elastyczne, wiec w minimalnym stopniu przenosza niskie czestotliwosci wzdłużnie.

Co innego kanaly sztywne, ale o ich wadach swietnie pisal adam_mk w innym watku  :smile: 

Ja sztywny kanal zamierzam zastosowac tylko na odcinku od GWC do czerpni (kanal 20x23 albo 20x20) oraz od czerpni do reku - gruba rura spiro, albo kanal prostokatny (oczywiscie porzadnie zaizolowane).

----------


## teco

Się pochwalę....

Będę jednak miał GWC-ceramiczny, a nie żwirowy. Pustaki U220 i geowłóknina zakupione. Będą wewnątrz fundamentu. I teraz pytanie - kłaść je od razu na gruncie rodzimym, czy podsypać z 10cm piachem i ubić wcześniej? no i jak z ubijaniem piachu nad pustakami? Czy ubijarka nie pokruszy ceramiki?

----------


## rotgier

Zastanawiam się nad realizacją GWC ale pojawiły się wątpliwości po przeczytaniu informacji podawanych przez jednego z producentów rekuperatorów:

"
"Gruntowy wymiennik ciepła" - tak naprawdę  jest rozwiązaniem "forsowanym" przez producentów wymienników krzyżowych, które ulegają szronieniu w momencie spadku temp zewnętrznej poniżej 0 C. Wymiennik spiralny jest odporny na szronienie - czego dowodem może być fakt braku nagrzewnic wstępnych w centralach "Bartosza". GWC nie wpłynie również znacząco na poprawę odzysku ciepła ponieważ wyeliminujemy ciepło kondensacji wykraplającej się pary wodnej.
W okresie letnim faktem jest jednak możliwość schłodzenia powietrza świeżego przez GWC. Nie należy jednak zapominać, że mamy tutaj do czynienia z wentylacją, - czyli układem działającym na powietrzu świeżym w odróżnieniu od klimatyzacji.
Tak więc średnia wydajność układu wentylacyjnego w domu jednorodzinnym to około
400 m3/h, przyjmujemy maksymalne schłodzenie o 15 C - co daje nam: 2,17 kW ! - odpowiada to zapotrzebowaniu na chłod dla jednego pomieszczenia o powierzchni  do 20 m2!
Z doświadczenia wiemy, że taka pseudo "klimatyzacja" obniża realnie temp. o maks. 2 C w całym budynku - jest  to efekt podobny do uzyskania przy zasłonięciu okien.
Reasumując, decydując się na wymiennik gruntowy - należy pamiętać, że może on przynieść efekt jedynie "schłodzenia powietrza świeżego" nawiewanego do budynku. Trzeba również zestawić i przemyśleć koszty takiego rozwiązania co do jego efektywności.
"

Starałem się przeczytać wcześniej dość dokładnie zasady działania GWC (adam_mk podaje m.in. sposób obliczenia zapotrzebowania na moc oraz ograniczenia wynikające z tego ile energii może przetransportować ogrzewane/chłodzone powietrze w GWC wodnym) ale muszę przyznać, że nie do końca jeszcze się w tym dobrze orientuję.
Czy to co mówi producent "GWC nie wpłynie również znacząco na poprawę odzysku ciepła ponieważ wyeliminujemy ciepło kondensacji wykraplającej się pary wodnej" rzeczywiście jest prawdą?
Czy ktoś próbował obliczyć jak bardzo zmieniają się oszczędności wynikające ze stosowania REKU + GWC zamiast samego REKU? Czy GWC jest głównie dla oszczędności czy bardziej chodzi tutaj o komfort (przewijający się temat wilgotności powietrza)? Zamierzam kupić dobre REKU spiralne przeciwprądowe (Nikol 320) i skłaniam się ku temu, żeby zrezygnować z GWC (niestety sam nie jestem w stanie wykonać tego tymi ręcami  :smile: , a najniższa otrzymana wycena to jakieś 10 000 zł :]).

Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź lub ewentualnie wskazanie miejsca w którym było to już poruszane.

----------


## Arturo72

> Zastanawiam się nad realizacją GWC ale pojawiły się wątpliwości po przeczytaniu informacji podawanych przez jednego z producentów rekuperatorów:
> 
> 
> Starałem się przeczytać wcześniej dość dokładnie zasady działania GWC (adam_mk podaje m.in. sposób obliczenia zapotrzebowania na moc oraz ograniczenia wynikające z tego ile energii może przetransportować ogrzewane/chłodzone powietrze w GWC wodnym) ale muszę przyznać, że nie do końca jeszcze się w tym dobrze orientuję.
> Czy to co mówi producent "GWC nie wpłynie również znacząco na poprawę odzysku ciepła ponieważ wyeliminujemy ciepło kondensacji wykraplającej się pary wodnej" rzeczywiście jest prawdą?
> Czy ktoś próbował obliczyć jak bardzo zmieniają się oszczędności wynikające ze stosowania REKU + GWC zamiast samego REKU? Czy GWC jest głównie dla oszczędności czy bardziej chodzi tutaj o komfort (przewijający się temat wilgotności powietrza)? Zamierzam kupić dobre REKU spiralne przeciwprądowe (Nikol 320) i skłaniam się ku temu, żeby zrezygnować z GWC (niestety sam nie jestem w stanie wykonać tego tymi ręcami , a najniższa otrzymana wycena to jakieś 10 000 zł :]).
> 
> Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź lub ewentualnie wskazanie miejsca w którym było to już poruszane.


Zapodam tylko cytaty i trzeba samemu zadecydować,ja skłaniam się na "nie".Dla mnie GWC byłby tylko do regulacji wilgotności ale tylo żwirowy a teraz i maxowy i nic poza tym,druga sprawa,że za mniejszą kasę możemy kupić sobie nawilżacz  :wink: :
Na zdrowy rozum przy wysoce sprawnych reku,GWC nie daje nam żadnych oszczędności,a o klimie w lecie z GWC jak niedawno było pisane w tym wątku,możemy zapomnieć  :smile: 
Czyli pytanie po co ?




> Z tym, że o podgrzaniu to nie ma mowy... zimą nie da Pan więcej jak 100m3/h - bo będzie za sucho. GWC podgrzewa powietrze przed wymiennikiem - więc i cieplejsze powietrze opuści dom. Przy sprawności ponad 80% to bez sensu.





> Zimą GWC może pełnić jedynie rolę rozmrażania. Latem... miało sens kiedyś. Dziś technologia pozwala uzyskać więcej "chłodu" z kWh i to w cywilizowany ( z termostatem) sposób. Robię GWC od 20 lat, kiedyś nie było takich technologii, to i gwc się sprawdzało. A dziś... Trzeba iść z postępem.





> ... lepsze reku - wyższa sprawność (90%) i układy rozmrażania - pozwoliły zrezygnować z gwc zimą, lub je zmarginalizować do roli antyzamrozeniowej tam gdzie dobrego rozmrażania nie ma. 
> Latem z gwc są kłopoty... opory wilgoć...





> Przy centralach o sprawności 90 i więcej procent - powietrze nawiewane ma tę samą temperaturę z gwc i bez gwc. No chyba, że będzie dalsze ocieplenie klimatu i zimę będzie poniżej -25 st przez naprawdę wiele tygodni.





> Co tu trudnego? Im większa sprawność rekuperatora tym bardziej bezsensowny jest GWC.





> Ponieważ GWC podgrzewa powietrze przed wymiennikiem ciepła w centrali - to zalety GWC są zredukowane o sprawność wymiennika. Czyli przy wymiennikach 90-95% (uwzględniając większe zużycie energii przez wentylatory) GWC może mieć nawet zerowy bilans.

----------


## Jani_63

> Czy ktoś próbował obliczyć jak bardzo zmieniają się oszczędności wynikające ze stosowania REKU + GWC zamiast samego REKU? Czy GWC jest głównie dla oszczędności czy bardziej chodzi tutaj o komfort (przewijający się temat wilgotności powietrza)? ...


Tu masz dokładne wyliczone oszczędności jakie daje GWC.



> Przyjmując dane dla grudnia w których: 
> - 1 grudnia temp. za GWC wynosiła od 10.5 oC do 8.4 dzisiaj (czyli przyjmuję srednio 9,5 oC), 
> - średnia temp. zewnętrzna dla grudnia wychodzi mi -2,19 oC
> To daje:
> 
> Od -2,19 na zewnątrz do +9,5 za GWC: 1,36 GJ
> Od +9,5 (GWC) do ok. +20 (reku): 1,22 GJ
> Zużycie na urządzeniach grzewczych:  4,12 GJ (odczyt z licznika ciepła) -  zużycie na potrzeby c.w.u. (ok. 31*0,035=1.08 GJ) = 3,04 GJ.
> 
> ...


 http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post3824046
Jak widać zysk jest dwukrotnie większy niż w przypadku samego rekuperatora.
Możesz oczywiście jeśli tak Twoja wola tą różnicę pokryć wydajniejszym ogrzewaniem.
Ale czy warto musisz sobie sam odpowiedzieć  :wink:

----------


## HenoK

> Tu masz dokładne wyliczone oszczędności jakie daje GWC.
> 
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post3824046
> Jak widać zysk jest dwukrotnie większy niż w przypadku samego rekuperatora.
> Możesz oczywiście jeśli tak Twoja wola tą różnicę pokryć wydajniejszym ogrzewaniem.
> Ale czy warto musisz sobie sam odpowiedzieć


Nie musisz tego pokrywać ogrzewanie. Jeżeli rekuperator ma sprawność temperaturową np. 80%, to zysk z zastosowania GWC jest znacznie mniejszy.
W powyższym przykładzie reku podwyższa temperaturę o 10,5K. Jeżeli ma sprawność 80%, to różnica temperatur pomiędzy GWC i pomieszczeniami wynosi 13,1K, co oznacza temperaturę pomieszczeń 22,6st. C. 
Bez GWC różnica temperatur pomiędzy pomieszczeniami i czerpnią wyniesie 24,79K, za powietrze za reku będzie miało temperaturę 17,5K.
Oznacza to, że efekt działania GWC nie wynosi 11,69K, ale tylko 2,5K (20-17,5). Podgrzanie powietrza o te 2,5K (130m3/h, bo przy takiej wydajności wentylacji wychodzą wyliczone zyski z reku i GWC : 1,22 i 1,36GJ) wymaga w ciągu miesiąca 0,29GJ, czyli zysk z GWC wyniesie 0,29/(1,36+1,22+3,04)=5,1%.
To jeszcze nie wszystko. Przepływ powietrza przez GWC, to dodatkowy opór, czyli większa moc wentylatora. Jak duża to moc zależy od konstrukcji GWC. Przy przepływie 130m3/h może to być od kilku do kilkunastu W więcej. 
Każdy W, to w skali miesiąca ~0,003GJ.

----------


## rotgier

Arturo72: Jeżeli chodzi o regulowanie wilgotności powietrza to niestety u mnie jest wysoki poziom wód gruntowych więc GWC rurowe i żwirowe nie wchodzą w grę (jak rozumiem tylko one pozwalają nam regulować wilgotność bo GWC wodne1 to jest jak dla mnie tylko taka nagrzewnica wstępna dla REKU zasilana z podziemnego bufora energii dzięki wymiennikowi ciecz-powietrze).
Więc jeżeli będę chciał wpływać na wilgotność to tak jak mówisz kupię sobie nawilżacz powietrza  :smile: .

Henok: dziękuję bardzo za wyjaśnienie. Czyli poczciwe GWC daje nam tylko 5% zysku od której należy odjąć:
 - koszty mocniejszego wentylatora w REKU w sytuacji zainstalowania GWC żwirowego lub rurowego
 - koszty pompy i wymiennika ciecz-powietrze w sytuacji zainstalowania GWC wodnego1
Czy w drugim przypadku koszty są porównywalne do pierwszego (kilka do kilkunastu W) czy może są wyższe?

Wydaje mi się, że do kosztów GWC wodnego1 trzeba jeszcze doliczyć serwisowanie pompy i wymiennika (bo przecież te elementy mogą się z czasem psuć :]).

Reasumując lepiej zainwestować w dobre REKU niż w GWC.

Zastanawiam się tylko nad komfortem zależnym od temperatury powietrza nawiewanego z anemostatów. Bez GWC w przytoczonym przykładzie mamy 17,5oC a z GWC 20oC. Czy te 17,5 stopnia mogą być jakoś negatywnie odczuwane? Czy anemostat należy zlokalizować na środku pomieszczenia czy raczej gdzieś w rogu, żeby 17,5oC zdążyło się ogrzać zanim dotrze do domowników? Ktoś gdzieś pisał, że ma anemostat nad kanapa i mu zimnem po głowie wieje :] ... więc co, raczej do rogu z tym anemostatem :|.

I ostatnie pytanie o sprawność REKU. Jeżeli zakładamy sprawność 85% (wiadomo, że te 95% z ulotek marketingowych to ściema) to w sytuacji gdy na zew. mamy -20oC a w domu 22oC to powietrze nawiewane z anemostatów ma (22oC - (-20oC))*0,85 + -20oC = 15,7
(Czy takie 15,7oC nie jest zbyt chłodnym powietrzem? Oczywiście każdy powie, że to lepiej niż -20oC w wentylacji grawitacyjnej, ale tam nie mamy tak dużej prędkości wentylacji :])
I tak z ciekawości ile w powyższej sytuacji ma powietrze wywiewane z REKU na zew. domu?

----------


## Magus

Polecam lekture (ze zrozumieniem!) dwoch watkow:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...pod-szaf%C4%85
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...i-quot-robiony

Tam sa odpowiedzi na wszystkie zadane pytania  :wink:

----------


## rotgier

Dzięki Magus  :smile: 

Częściowo je przeczytałem, ale nie udało mi się przebrnąć przez wszystko :].

Jeżeli mimo tego jakiś forumowicz lub Ty jest w stanie krótko odpowiedzieć na moje pytania to będę bardzo wdzięczny. Jeśli nie to w wolnej chwili przeczytam sobie wszystko od deski do deski :>.

----------


## adam_mk

Budujemy chałupę...
Dobrą, ocieploną....
I?
I dalej, jakbyś nie stanął to dupa z tyłu...
Jak na zewnątrz zrobi się zimno - to jest też zimno wewnątrz!
JEŻELI nie ogrzejesz tych wnętrz TO będzie zimno.
JEŻELI je ogrzejesz - TO zrobi się MOKRO!!!
W efekcie trzeba wentylować, aby trzymać wilgotność w ryzach.
Ale...
JEŻELI wentylujesz grawitacyjnie TO w nieopanowany sposób wywallasz tym więcej ZAPŁACONEJ energii im więcej jej potrzebujesz!
Istny koszmar!
Zatkanie wentylacji - to wilgoć i grzybek...
Nie zatkanie - to koszta!

Zbudowanie wentylacji mechanicznej, w pełni sterowalnej jaką gałką, jest rozwiązaniem problemu WILGOTNOŚCI przy dość przyzwoitych (zależnych od jakości wykonanych prac) kosztach.
JEŻELI JEDNAK wepniesz w taki system GWC otrzymujesz premię w postaci sporej porcji ciepła niskotemperaturowego.
Tak od tych -26 do , powiedzmy, 3stC
GDYBY go nie było - to płaciłbyś za podgrzanie całej budy od -26 (dlatego tyle, że ostatnio tyle bywało) do +22stC - czyli za PEŁNE 46stC.

Tu bardzo proszę - NIE PIEPRZYĆ O SUCHYM POWIETRZU ZIMĄ, bo podgrzewamy to wilgotne - wewnętrzne!
Aby nie było zbyt suche to NIEWIELE go wymieniamy.
Mniej jak w innych porach roku - bo mniej wystarczy dla stabilnego trzymania około 50% wilgotności.

A ten reku lepszy czy gorszy?
On dodatkowo ogranicza straty.
FAKT!!! PRZY GWC MNIEJ SPRAWNIE OGRANICZA!!!
Ale to WCALE NIE ZMIENIA ISTOTY ZAGADNIENIA.
Reku to odzysk części tego - za co zapłaciliśmy.
GWC to gratisowy wkład w ten bilans.

Rozumiem, że punkt widzenia zależy od miejsca siedzenia...
Różni ludzie różnie zarabiają na chleb, a każda liszka SWÓJ ogonek chwali...

POTRAFIĘ zrozumieć, że tego nie rozumiesz i łatwo Cię skołować bilansem temperatur.
A wiesz, że kondensat (każdy, jak kondensuje) to ma sprawność powyżej 100%?
To pewnie lepszy od niekondensata?

Ja u siebie robię co potrafię, aby strumienie energii wolnodostępnej tak przepostaciować, by stały się bardziej użyteczne.
Przecież chałupa ma niemało m2 powierzchni, przez którą ciepełko (bo o nim mówimy, bo za nie każą płacić) nie tylko ucieka!
Latem wciska się - choć nie jest potrzebne...
A każdy 1m2 to MOŻE być 1kW (no, prawie 1kW) w bilansie ogólnym...
DLATEGO solar powietrzno-cieczowy, GWC, fotowoltaika, kogeneracja i wentylacja mechaniczna z odzyskiem.
Tyle, że jak mi to "tymi ręcami" wychodzi tak, że działa i spełnia moje oczekiwania - to nie zastanawiam się "kiedy mi się to zwróci"
Pot wciśnięty w te klocki nie zwróci mi się nigdy, tyle, ze satysfakcja i komfort zostanie.

Adam M.

----------


## Arturo72

> Budujemy chałupę...
> JEŻELI JEDNAK wepniesz w taki system GWC otrzymujesz premię w postaci sporej porcji ciepła niskotemperaturowego.
> Tak od tych -26 do , powiedzmy, 3stC
> GDYBY go nie było - to płaciłbyś za podgrzanie całej budy od -26 (dlatego tyle, że ostatnio tyle bywało) do +22stC - czyli za PEŁNE 46stC.
> Adam M.


 GDYBY go nie było to przecież reku odzyskuje nam ok.80% wychodzącego z mieszkania ciepła czyli raczej nie płacę za podgrzanie aż pełnych 46stopni...

----------


## Piczman

> GDYBY go nie było to przecież reku odzyskuje nam ok.80% wychodzącego z mieszkania ciepła czyli raczej nie płacę za podgrzanie aż pełnych 46stopni...


Jesteś pewien tych 80 % ?
Stale?
Przy -26 C za oknem?

----------


## Jani_63

Dla danego typu wymiennika sprawność rekuperacji wzrasta wraz ze wzrostem różnicy temperatur.
Tylko małe drobne "ale". 
Który rekuperator pociągnie bez dogrzewania przy temperaturze zewnętrznej -22-26oC?
Trzeba mieć niezachwianą wiarę w marketing firmy produkującej dany typ wymiennika żeby w to uwierzyć.  :smile: 
Tegoroczna zima pokazała że nawet osławiony Bartosz zamarzał. 
Sporadycznie, ale zamarzał
Nota bene przy sprawności 80% dla przykładowych temperatur (Tw - 20oC;  Tz - -26oC) temperatura powietrza nawiewanego będzie wynosić 11oC.
Jakim rześkim powietrzem będzie dmuchało z anemostatów. 
Aż się będzie chciało wstawać rano  :big grin: 

W przypadku dołożenia GWC które przy takich mrozach będzie podgrzewało wstępnie powietrze załóżmy że do +2oC,
temperatura nawiewu wzrośnie przy założeniu takiej samej sprawności do 16,5oC.
Obojętnie czy kierujesz się sercem czy rozumem, chyba jednak warto pomyśleć o GWC  :wink:

----------


## adam_mk

Trzeba drukowanymi, chyba....

TAK!
Z TEGO CO ZAPŁACIŁEŚ
ODZYSKASZ NAWET I 90%
ALE Tylko strat wentylacyjnych
, A PŁACISZ 100%

Jakoś to dziwnie liczysz....
Zimą ciepełko spieprza przez szyby, ściany, stropy i podłogi.
Nie tylko przez wentylację!
I trzeba je uzupełniać....

Jeszcze inaczej....
Trzeba mieć jaki piec/kocioł/kominek czy grzały i tkać w to nośniki energii.
Ten prąd, gaz czy groszek, owies, badyle, czy to, za co zapłaciłeś.
A Z WENTYLACJI tylko odzyskujesz część.
A bez GWC płacisz za całość.

Adam M.

----------


## gosy

oddam ok. 40 workow gruzu, za darmo, odbior warszawa-bemowo, kontakt [email protected]

----------


## teco

> oddam ok. 40 workow gruzu, za darmo, odbior warszawa-bemowo, kontakt [email protected]


gruz w workach? nieźle  :smile:

----------


## adam_mk

Dołóż dobry wentylator to może ktoś weźmie...  :Lol: 
Gruz na GWC niezbyt dobry.
Adam M.

----------


## manieq82

jak przywieziesz to dawaj ten gruz  :smile: 
już nawet bez wentylatora  :smile:

----------


## teco

GWC - MAX, ceramiczny w fundamencie zrobiony. Niestety zdjec brak, bo ukladanie bylo na szybko i zaraz potem przyszedl na to styropian i piach, a potem beton. Powierzchnia to jakie 3m szerokosci i 7,5m dlugosci. Nad nim i z boku jest 5cm styropianu. Jest dosc plytko bo wyjdzie docelowo ok 20-30 cm pod powierzchnia trawnika. Pierwsze testy efektywnosci - dopiero w przyszlym roku.

----------


## szczukot

A po co styropian z bokow ?

Fantom

----------


## teco

> A po co styropian z bokow ?
> 
> Fantom


zeby sciana fundamentowa nie przemarzala od wtlaczanego do GWC mroznego powietrza zima...

----------


## szczukot

Gdzie mozna umiescic higrometr ? Czy mniej wiecej przy rekuperacji w calym domu (z pominieciem lazienek itp) wilgotnosc rozklada sie rowno, czy tez moga byc bardzo duze roznice miedzy pomieszczeniami ?

Fantom
ps. Mam ochote zrobi sobie sterowniczek na higrometrze do rekuperatora, i nie mam pojecia gdzie go musze umiescic.

----------


## aadamuss24

Wilgotność masz różną w różnych pomieszczeniach, chwilowe prace w kuchni czy przebywanie w łazience mocno podnoszą procenty. Trudno wybrać optymalne miejsce  :sad:  pozdr adam

----------


## adam_mk

szczukot
Odpuść!
Kup sobie HT4 (Kraków robi).

Co z Wami się dzieje?
Zimno - to myślenie zwalnia?  :Lol: 
Pomyślcie o domu jak o gąbce.
Długo wchłania , sporo może, ale też długo oddaje.
Te chmurki pary z garnka to iluzja!
Lokalne i chwilowe zwiększenie ilości pary. Tak jak po prysznicu...

WYSUSZONA deska, jak ją polać z wiadra, czy wystawić na noc na deszcz - WCALE nie staje się mokra!!!
Jest mokra "po wierzchu" i schnie migiem!

Ustalenie się wilgotności domu na średnim poziomie - odpowiadającym AKTUALNEMU poziomowi wentylacji to kwestia DNI. Prawie tygodnia!
JAK WIĘC chcecie mikroprocesorem, co na sekundę kontroluje stan z 50 razy, sterować wentylacją w czasie rzeczywistym - w takt gotowania obiadu?
PO JAKĄ CHOLERĘ?!
Może zaczniecie sterować nią nadążnie - w takt oddychania?  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 
Adam M.

----------


## Piczman

A może chodzi o cykliczne załączanie wentylacji w celu zaoszczędzenia na prądzie?  :smile:

----------


## adam_mk

No, jak sobie ktoś silniczki po 2kW zafunduje....

Adam M.

----------


## Piczman

Fakt, takim 100 W ciężko wywiać co trzeba w krótkim czasie.
Zdecydowanie w mrozy lepiej otworzyć wszystkie okna na godzinkę.
W lecie i to nie pomoże ,,,

----------


## adam_mk

Przy dobrze zrobionej wentylacji 50W to zapas i wypas...
Adam M.

----------


## szczukot

> szczukot
> Odpuść!
> Kup sobie HT4 (Kraków robi).
> Adam M.


Ten HT4 za sliczny to nie jest.
Zobacze jeszcze jak to dokladnie rozwiaze, ale chdzi mi o mega proste sterowanie. Dwa stany. Maksymalnie trzy. Regulator do reku bedzie reczny - 3 polozenia. Higrometrem wlaczalbym tylko np 1 lub drugi bieg. Trzeci zostawie na wieksze problemy wilgotnosci i wymiany powietrza.

Fantom

----------


## rotgier

> A kto mówi, że mikroprocesorem trzeba sterować w takt mikroprocesora? Ja napisałem sobie prosty programik, który z założenia sprawdza wilgotność co 1h (przekalibrować to na inny interwał to nie problem) i dodatkowo ma duży próg (też do skalibrowania w warunkach rzeczywistych).


Wow!! Nieźle. A masz instalację własnymi ręcami robioną czy jakiś gotowy produkt umożliwia takie programowanie :> ??

----------


## adam_mk

Dołóż tam jeszcze wyłącznik tego całego cudu...
Jak mu się coś popiermyli w scalakach, a Ty będziesz ze 300km od domu to rodzina zgotuje Ci gorące przyjęcie, gdy dom dotąd taki przyjazny stanie się nagle wrogi i zaskakujący...
 :Lol: 
Adam M.

----------


## Magus

Ja sie zastanawiam nad systemem, ktory bedzie automatycznie stabilizowal wentylacje.

Chodzi o sytuacje, ze np. chcemy przewietrzyc kuchnie. Bez takie systemu wydaje mi sie, ze wszedzie bedzie dmuchac/wciagac mocniej.
Przy tej automatyzacji wentylacja w pozostalych pomieszczeniach sie nie zmieni.

Inaczej mowiac, jezeli w 1 pomieszczeniu chce w danej chwili np. 20m3/h wiecej, to wentylator tylko tyle wiecej bedzie musial pchac.
Jeszcze nie wiem, czy zrobie to w formie rozproszonej (na jednoukladowcach polaczonych magistrala), czy w formie zcentralizowanego sterownika (tylko kabelki do przepustnic/kierownic).

Lubie sie bawic w takie rzeczy, wiec dla mnie to czysta rozrywka  :big grin: 

*kszhu.int*
Chetnie zapoznam sie z detalami Twojego rozwiazania  :smile:

----------


## adam_mk

Magus
Bez rozdzielenia funkcji wentylatora na wiele wentylatorków za dużo nie zrobisz.
Albo banda przepustnic z siłownikami i ich sterowanie, albo wiele wentylatorków jednozadaniowych (po jednym dla konkretnego pomieszczenia.)
Adam M.

----------


## Rom-Kon

hmmm... inteligentna wentylacja... ale jak każda wentylacja ma uklad WE-WY... WY to łazienka, kuchnia, garderoba a WE to pokoje... jesli np. w kuchni zrobię duży WY to gdzieś muszę zrobić równie duży WE lub wiele mniejszych WE.. jakoś nie widzę tego jeśli w każdym pomieszczeniu nie bedzie rury WE i rury WY...  ale ja laik jestem więc moglem co przeoczyć...

----------


## janekbo

Odnosząc się do powyższego postu. W dużym skrócie moglibyście przedstawić jak ma się gradacja przewodów wentylacyjnych w praktyce.
 Tzn. mam główną 150 i rozdzielam to na 2 x 125, potem 125 na 2x100?

----------


## adam_mk

Ja zrozumiałem.
Nie rozumiem tylko CO Ty im powiesz w to wejście...
Bo JAK - to wiem. Parzystość, szybkość , bity stopu...
Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Wcale nie mówię, że się nie da.
Ja nie wyłączałbym wentylacji na dalsze wyjazdy.
Zmniejszyłbym wydatek.

Adam M.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> eee... sorry - miałem na myśli port we/wy do dogadywania się z tym urządzeniem na poziomie programowym - wiele ma RS232C ew. jakieś USB; czekam aż wszystkie będą to miały tak jak np nawet piece pokojowe na pellet


 ...ja wiem co mialeś na myśli.. aż taki ciemny nie jestem... ale trochę sparafrazowałem porty na układ wentylacji... ale nie wypaliło... ale mniejsza o to... teraz wyjaśnię o co mi chodzi....

a chodzi mi o to ze ma byc sterowanie wentylacją... np. w kuchni lub w łazience chcę przewietrzyć czyli powiększyć wyciąg ale jesli w tej kuchni nie będzie nawiewu to skad to powietrze bedzie lecieć? z pokoju... bo próżni nie zrobi... sterowana wentylacja musi mieć w jednym pomieszczeniu i nawiew i wywiew inaczej nie da się przewietrzyć jednego pomieszczenia bez przewietrzania innych nawet jak zastosuje się układ przepustnic. Czyli w kazdym pomieszczeniu nawiew i wyciąg dodatkowo przepustnice na każdym kanale, czujniki (higrometry, temperatury czy dymu) i wtedy będzie to inteligentna instalacja...

no chyba że to ma być sterowanie na odległość całą wentylacją to co innego

----------


## GrzegorzPN

Dom z elektroniką to dom zautomatyzowany.
Dom inteligenty to taki, który tej g.. elektroniki nie potrzebuje. Na tym polega inteligencja projektanta  :smile:

----------


## GrzegorzPN

easy, zaraz bez grama elektroniki.
Taka mnie refleksja naszła. Nie uważasz, że marketing budowlany wciska nam kit?

----------


## janekbo

Kszhu szukasz dziury w całym, po co Ci rs'y i inne comy w urządzeniach? Większość z nich działa na zasadzie, włączone - wyłączone lub też posiada wyprowadzone bramki NO albo NC. Sprawę załatwia Ci relayboard i masz wszystko zasterowane w php, javie, logo, assemblerze czy co tam sobie wymyślisz...

----------


## Magus

Moim zdaniem wprowadzeniem pelnej automatyki oraz proby ustawienia kazdego pomieszcenia w domu MIESZKALNYM na inny mikroklimat jest nieekonomiczne. Dobre na pokazy mozliwosci technicznych, albo jak ktos ma nadmiar gotowki.

Glowny problem to znalezc zloty srodek - wlozonych srodkow do zysku.

Moj plan przedstawilem w dozym skrocie - bo wiadomo, jak w jednym miejscu ma wiac wiecej to ten nadmiar musi gdzies zostac odebrany. Zakladam tylko minimalizowanie wplywu "przewietrzania" jednego pomiesczenia w innych (zwlaszcza parter/poddasze). 

Jak bedzie gotowanie - owszem w salonie bedzie wiekszy nawiew, bo wywiew z kuchni musi troche wiecej wyssac, ale biorac pod uwage rozklad tego wzrostu na 3 nawiewy to jedyna roznica jaka sie poczuje to brak kuchennych zapaszkow poza kuchnia  :smile:  W tym momencie na poddaszu nic sie nie powinno zmieniac.

W sytuacji braku takiej automatyki, to zakladajac, ze np. na kuchnie przypada  np 1/5 calego wydatku to, a by zwiekszyc wydatego powiedzmy z 60 do 120 to caly uklad wentylacji musi przepchnac 2x wiecej pwietrza (czyli dodatkowo 300). Przy automatyce - tylko 60. Roznica spora. Kwestie zyskow na pradzie, mysle, ze mozna pominac - zysk bedzie niewielki, wrecz nieznaczacy. 

Natomiast roznica w komforcie - moze byc spora, przyjemniej jest gdy ma sie stabilne warunki w pomieszczeniach.

----------


## grzeniu666

Czy w pewnych warunkach nie sprawdziłoby się takie dość prymitywne rozwiązanie jak czasowe przymknięcie (przepustnica) trzecich wyciągów aby zwiększyć siłę wybranego (przymykamy łazienkę aby wyciągnąć ponadnormatywne zapachy kuchenne, czy przymykamy kuchnię na czas długiej gorącej kąpieli)?
U mnie na małym parterze tak się zapowiada: 2 nawiewy w salonie, i po jednym wyciągu w kuchni i w toalecie.

----------


## Magus

A jak podczas oczekiwania na gotujacy sie obiad bedziesz chcial wziasc goraca kapiel? Musisz zwiekszyc wywiew (a to oznacza tez wiekszy nawiew).
Pamietaj tez, ze im mniej rozbudowany uklad wentylacji tym latwiej go wysterowac  :smile:

----------


## grzeniu666

Oczywiście, dlatego piszę "prymitywne". Nie przewidywałem wcale sterowalności siłą poszczególnych nawiewów/wyciągów, ale tak naprawdę nie wiem jak skutecznie działa WM (wiem jak w łazience działa WG ze śmigłem w ścianie). Rozważał bym to jako rozwiązanie awaryjne w przypadku jakiś ekscesów kuchennych czy łazienkowych (inna sprawa, bardziej złożone rozwiązania raczej będą ponad moje zdolności, jestem tutaj zdecydowanie uczniem), bo mam nadzieję, że w typowej aktywności domowej przyzwoicie zaprojektowana WM będzie działać właściwie.

----------


## janekbo

> W wentylacji, powiedzmy zautomatyzowanej (jak część automatyzacji w domu), chciałbym sterować jedynie wentylatorami reku (więc jakoś się z nim muszę dogadać) i przepustnicami. Po to aby np w razie konieczności wyssać więcej z kuchni, łazienki.


Toteż napisałem, relayboard i podajesz napięcie przez określony czas, oczywiście potrzebujesz przepustnice z wyłącznikami krańcowymi i znać czas otwarcia/zamknięcia. Zaraz byś rs'y chciał w każdym urządzonku...

----------


## adam_mk

Cały czas wydaje mi się, że upierdliwie szykujecie armatę na kurczaka...

Budujemy wentylację mechaniczną.
Uruchamiamy.
Czekamy jaki tydzień i korygujemy nastawę.
Potem, w ciągu kolejnego tygodnia, korygujemy stopień otwarcia poszczególnych anemostatów.
Cały czas obserwujemy te 3-4 hygrometry porozrzucane po domu.
Jak się ustabilizuje w okolicy 50% to zadajemy SOBIE a nie procesorom pytanie - czy tak jak jest to jest DOBRZE?
Czy dobrze się tu czujemy?
Jak tak - zostawiamy.
Jak nie - dodajemy lub odejmujemy i czekamy na efekt ze 3 dni.
Potem zadajemy sobie pytanie - czy....

Zostawcie w jasną cholerę to wajchowanie wydatkiem na czas kąpieli/gotowania!
Ma marginalny wpływ na średnią wartość wilgotności względnej!
Chwilowo coś gdzieś się zmienia a potem szybciutko wraca do normy średniej.
No, chyba, że się jaki garnek przypali...
Wtedy trzeba dać maxa.

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

No, to jesteśmy w pełnym porozumieniu!
Można!
Da się!
A jeszcze, jak się wie - "po co mi to" - to już pełnia szczęścia.
Fakt!
Co z tego, że nie potrzeba?
Da się!  :Lol: 
Adam M.

----------


## tatanka

jezeli chcecie pakowac automatyke wentylacji to poszukajcie ukladow klimatyzacji z samochodow- anglikow
jest tam kilka klap z silownikami i potencjometrami ( zmiemniaja opornosc w zal  od otwarcia klapy ), wentylator

----------


## janekbo

> ... - wiele ma RS232C ew. jakieś USB; czekam aż wszystkie będą to miały....


Odnoszę się do tej tęsknoty, że czekać nie musisz. Dzięki przekaźnikom możesz sterować praktycznie wszystkim - wystarczy doprowadzić parę. To, że potrzebny jest komputer to tak oczywista oczywistość, że szkoda przegubów palcowych, żeby ścierać klawiaturę.

----------


## @[email protected]

hej,
to ja bardziej (dosłownie) przyziemnie  :wink: .
W sobotę popełniłem kawałek ceramicznego. Niestety pomiar garażu miałem w głowie i zbrakło mi kilkadziesiąt maxów. W tym tygodniu dokończę konstrukcję i wpakuję jakieś foto. Generalnie konstrukcja - jak każda z dotychczasowych, tyle że ja robiłem to w już zbudowanym domu. 
Pytanie do innych posiadaczy tego wymiennika - czy ktoś już w tym roku będzie pracował (wentylował) z tym cudem?
Jeśli tak, to podzielcie się swoimi wynikami. Ja myślę, że na przełomie roku zmęczę instalację i też zacznę mierzyć.

Pozdrawiam
Adam

----------


## Magus

Moje plany budowlane to obecnie wiezba i zamkniecie surowki w polowie listopada. Potem ida instalcje - w tym wentylacja. Zamierzam miec wentylacje przed jastrychami - dla lepszego schniecia. 
Reku bede dodawal pozniej.
Z pomiarow to na razie bede robil pomiary z samego GWC - pewnie w grudniu beda pierwsze dane.

----------


## borysek33

Witam wszystkich serdecznie i pozdrawiam na wstępie.

Na początek kilka słów wyjaśnień.

Od jakiegoś czasu staram się zgłębić wiedzę serwowaną na tym forum i przenieść coś na własne podwórko.
W czasie trwania ostatniego sezonu grzewczego korzystałem z rekuperatora z wymiennikiem przeciwprądowym, cały sprzęt został złożony z różnych części i umieszczony w ciekawej obudowie (rura spiro DN600). Nawiewy mam zainstalowane we wszystkich pokojach, a wyciąg zamontowałem w łazience i w kuchni.
Dom, w którym mieszkam jest obiektem szkieletowym o wypełnieniu trocinowo wapiennym i pamięta czasy II Wojny Światowej. 	
Obecnie budynek posiada trzecią szalówkę drewnianą, pod którą jest wełna mineralna w ilości 5-10 cm (równanie ścian). Przed kilkoma laty wymieniłem okna, ociepliłem strych 
( 20 cm wełny mineralnej). Rekuperator zapewnia mi wymianę powietrza, usuwa nadmiar wilgoci, co widać na suchych już oknach i ilości kondensatu wypływającego z rekuperatora.
W ostatnim sezonie zliczałem ilość powstającego kondensatu i (dokładnie to musze sprawdzić w zapiskach) o zgrozo wyszło mi ponad 270 litrów. W bieżącym roku we wrześniu 
Ilość kondensatu to ok. 5 litrów, a w październiku już ok. 15 litrów na dzień dzisiejszy.
O zaletach nie mówię, bo to rzecz bezsporna w szczelnych domach. 
	Mój rekuperator sprawdza się super do temperatury –15oC, ok.-25 oC zaczął tracić swoja sprawność i po prostu przymarza. Jest to powód, dla którego szukam ciekawych oraz atrakcyjnych cenowo rozwiązań GWC. Ograniczenia, jakie mnie powstrzymują to:
-	Zagospodarowana działka, 
-	Finanse 
-	Częste bule kręgosłupa.
Zaciekawił mnie pomysł ceramicznego GWC, wykorzystujący pustaki max. Nie jestem pewien trwałości cegły kratówki w zimowych warunkach pracy GWC. Moim pomysłem jest zastąpienie kratówki zwykłą cegłą silikatową, jak ona zachowa się w warunkach zimowych (oddawanie wilgoci pochłoniętej latem), a jak w letnich (pochłanianie wilgoci z powietrza)?
Gdyby ktoś z Was był tym zainteresowany to mam wstępne wyliczenia i kilka pomysłów na kształt i wymiary „silikatowca”.
Pytań mam ciągle mnóstwo. 

Proszę o rady, porady i wsparcie. :smile:

----------


## adam_mk

Sucha silka to wspaniały materiał.
Co z mokrą i to pod ziemią?
- Nie wiem. Taki dobry nie jestem.
Ale trochę się obawiam, jak by się zachowała stale zawilgocona.
Czy się nie rozleci?
Wypalony MAX nie rozleci się, jak dobry. Poprawnie wypalony.
Adam M.

----------


## borysek33

Zwróćcie Panowie uwagę na tradycyjne elewacje wykonane z cegieł silikatowych. Zimą są mokre, zawilgocone, narażono na mróz, i nic się z nimi nie dzieje. Mróz nie rozsadza tych litych (pełnych) cegieł podczas zamarzania ściany. Może to że są pełne je chroni przed uszkodzeniem. Czy tak samo zachowa się cegła kratówka? Budowa jej jest bardziej „delikatna”, przez co bardziej narażona jest ona narażona na uszkodzenia mrozowe. Która z omawianych cegieł bardziej chłonie wilgoć (zaleta wykorzystywana latem)- wypalona szczelna glina czy silikatowa – raczej ta druga. 
Czy są już wstępne wyniki pracy GWC ceramicznego???
Ciekawość mnie zżera ogromna.

----------


## @[email protected]

Cześć,
zgodnie z obietnicą załączam zdjęcia moich wypocin.
http://picasaweb.google.pl/108644327...GWCCeramiczny#

Z dodatkowych rzeczy, o których nie doczytałem - być może przez nieuważne czytanie.
Rury pcv dodatkowo ponacinałem w dolej części aby ewentualne skropliny stamtąd mogły się wydostać. Poza tym konstrukcja, jak każda z dotychczas popełnionych.
Zostało zasypać GWC i zalać posadzkę.

Pozdrawiam
Adam

----------


## Princesa

GWC ŻWIROWE LUB RUROWE - warunki glebowe - żyzna gleba do min. 5 metrów wgłąb bez wody gruntowej. Które rozwiązanie byłoby lepsze i ekonomiczniejsze?

Dom z podpiwniczeniem. Czy lepiej wyjście z budynku zaplanować pod salonem a tym samym pod sypialniami na poddaszu czy pod częściami bardziej gospodarczymi?

Rurka wychodząca z budynku - bo to można zrobić przy fundamentach - jakiej średnicy by ją później połączyć z GWC?

----------


## @[email protected]

Moim zdaniem, jeśli ma coś osiąść, to jedynie w rurze zasilającej GWC maxowy, a ponieważ na niej wykraplać się będzie wilgoć, to i kurz będzie ładnie czepiał się i spływał.
Ponacinałem rury w dolnej części, aby ten kurz i woda miały którędy z rury uciec.
Samo nawilżanie maxowca wodą (ja dałem nawilżanie) też powinno pomóc.
Co do nawilżania - wiadomo ręczna robótka i po nawierceniu pexa okazało się, że na końcu (u mnie 30 m rury) ledwo sączy się woda, więc ja dam zasilanie z obu stron aby w miarę równomiernie "moczyć" pustaki.

Pozdrawiam
Adam

----------


## @[email protected]

No chyba, że czerpnię umieścisz w okolicach cementowni lub młyna - wtedy problem. W 'normalnych' warunkach nie widzę problemu.

Pomysł na maxowca był wynikiem zbyt wysokich kosztów budowy żwirowca. Myślę, że żwirowca nic nie przebije pod wieloma względami - mnie nie stać na niego więc poszedłem w kierunku ceramiki. 

Pozdrawiam
Adam

----------


## manieq82

swego czasu pytałem o pompkę i kontrolę poziomu cieczy np. żeby wypompować wodę z GWC czy jakoś tak
może się przyda - niezawodne F&F
http://www.fif.com.pl/produkt/56/855

----------


## GrzegorzPN

no to czekamy na pomiary.

----------


## Mysior

Witojcie,

Jako początkujący budowlaniec i forumowicz przeglądam już od dłuższego czasu wpisy i jakoś nie zauważyłem opisów z realizacji wodnego 2. Jeżeli temat był już wcześniej omawiany i praktycznie przetestowany, to proszę o namiary. 

Dylematy jakie mam, wynikają z faktu, że sytuacja jest o o tyle komfortowa, że nad budowanym domem (jakieś 1000m3, grunt nieprzepuszczalny - glina ze żwirem, praktycznie sucha lub lekko wilgotna, na górce)  mam studnię o sporej chyba wydajności, bo zasilam jeszcze kilku sąsiadów na dole. Oprócz tego jest stały przelew, który cienką strugą idzie do pobliskiego górskiego potoku (który równocześnie stanowi ewentualną "rezerwę").
Mogę zatem spokojnie zbudować GWC wodny 2 - woda, która będzie szła docelowo do sąsiadów i do mnie, wcześniej przechodzi przez mój GWC - małe ciśnienie, ale za to wszystko grawitacyjnie - różnica poziomów to jakieś 1,5m. Wstępny sprytny plan mam taki, że druga studnia koło domu może być na tyle wkopana, że będę z niej zasilał sąsiadów, z nieco niższego poziomu siebie (aby mi wody przypadkiem nie zabrakło kiedy oni będą napełniać baseny czy tez oczka wodne) oraz zostawię oczywiście nieco wyżej miejsce na przelew, gdyby wody było za dużo.
I teraz pytanie (dla mnie nie do przeliczenia we własnym zakresie) - *jak wyliczyć średnicę studni oraz jej wysokość aby zapewnić odpowiednie parametry dla nawiewu prowadzonego do wentylacji mechanicznej i rekuperatora?*.  Z projektu jaki był w dokumentacji technicznej wnika, że wymiana ma być na poziomie nieco niższym niż 600m3/h.
No i jeszcze pytanie, czy dobrze to wszystko zakumałem czy może jeszcze co innego z tym zrobić?
Nadmienię tylko, że ze względu na nieudolność mojej pierwszej ekipy w pobliżu domu "chwilowo" dysponuję dziurą w ziemi o wymiarach 16x6 m o głębokości 2-4m. Przed zimą chciałbym się "tego" pozbyć, a skoro może stać się to początkiem jakiegoś przydatnego urządzenia (można w tym zasypać GWC żwirowy zasilany przelewem wody o którym wspominałem, albo wpuścić rurkę 32 w celu tłoczenia w nią glikolu, albo coś jeszcze na co nie wpadłem?).
W dalszych nieco planach mam małą elektrownię wodną może z turbiną o której ktoś już wcześniej pisał, ale to już przyszłość (górskie potoki są kapryśne - niewielki choć nie wysychający ciek, w ciągu kilku chwil zmienia się w rwącą rzekę, niosącą masę materiału - w tym także zupełnie spore głazy), zmywa względnie zamula po drodze wszelkie przeszkody służące spiętrzeniu wody.
Mam nadzieję, że może ktoś mi coś sensownego doradzi....
Pozdr. Mysior

----------


## @[email protected]

Coś 'zdechło', to ja zapytam. 
Jaki miernik temperatury polecacie do mierzenia GWC?

Pozdrawiam
Adam

----------


## szczukot

No mnie tez interesuja mozliwosci zastosowania roznych termometrow. Zarowno na obwodzie glikolu jak i rurach typu spiro itp. Kiedys ten temat juz poruszalem, ale proponowano np przebicie sie przez rure (nawet ta z glikolem) bagnetem i zaklejenie.
Az dziwne, ze nie ma tego typu urzadzen do wpiecia w szereg.

Fantom
ps. A sa moze rotometry takie do zalozenia na rure niebieska ?

----------


## adam_mk

Co do rotametrów akurat na tę niebieską rurę - to nie wiem.
A termometry można dać przylgowe. Takie z sondą przylegającą do mierzonego elementu.
Pełno tego na Allegro...
Adam M.

----------


## szczukot

Masz na mysli cos tego typu :
http://www.bazarek.pl/produkt/46134/...-opaskowy.html
?

 Bo idea moze jest ok, ale temperatury wskazywane sa w nieciekawych zakresach (chyba zawsze 0 - 120). Bo na rurach z glikolem to np przydlaby sie rzad wielkosci -10 do +10 st. A na tych z powietrzem powiedzmy od -25 do +25.
Mocujac taki 0-120 st w sumie nic nie jestesmy w stanie stwierdzic.
Sa jakies inne zakresy ?

Fantom
Mozna na rurach z powietrzem ewentualnie montowac cos tego typu : http://allegro.pl/item1318215901.html choc dokladnoc slaba - bo zakres dzialania za duzy. A moze cos takiego http://allegro.pl/termometr-elektron...307079913.html ? Pytanie czy wierzyc w ta dokladnosc, a nie ze bedzie to 2 st.

----------


## szczukot

A moze cos takiego 
http://sklep.avt.pl/p/pl/488275/8-ka...ury+z+usb.html
?  :smile: 
W sumie ciekawa rzecz. Dwie czujki przyozyc do rur niebeiskich przed i za nagrzewnica, z cztery mozna dac na wszytskie wloty/wyloty rekuperacji i jazda. Za dokladne moze nei bedzie, ale fany bajer. Szkoda, ze nie pociganalem kabla miedzy rekuperatorem a kompem jakiegos (aby podlaczyc usb)

Fantom

----------


## k62

Ja zastosowałem przy buforze takie czujniki:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post4260925

Przewody zamawiałem o długościach od 0,5 do 12 metrów
http://allegro.pl/ds18b20-przewod-2-...323009547.html

Mam możliwość prowadzenia pomiarów ciągłych
i tworzenia wykresów, z których da się wyciągać wnioski na przyszłość.

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post4367280

----------


## szczukot

Termometry na 1wire juz przegladam od jakiegos czasu. Idea mega prosta i dziala. Latwo przejsc na RS232 i na USB. Ale ja ciagle szukam jak przejsc z tym na TCP/IP (lub UDP). Tego typu termometry daja ta mozliwosc, ze wpinamy pelno czujnikow w 2 kable i jazda. Tylko jak to wpiac w siec ethernet  :sad: 

Fantom

----------


## @[email protected]

Moja powierzchnia pod była zagęszczona - czekała na budowę GWC od 2008 roku, więc siłą rzeczy ubiło się, tylko wyrównałem cienką warstwą piasku (szufla + grabie). Zaś nad zagęszczałem ciężkim sprzętem warstwami - nic się z maxami nie stało. Wczoraj (siedziałem do 23  :big grin:  ) podłączyłem reku i podczas instalacji (poruszając rurami termoflex) zauważyłem ruch folii zabezpieczającej rurę wlotową do GWC (dowód na drożność GWC). Dziś lub jutro odpalam wentylację i się okaże. Mierzyć nie mam na razie czym, ale i temperatury nie są miarodajne. 
Wracając do tematu, na GWC poszedł piasek wsypywany koparą, rozgarnywany wewnątrz garażu szuflami i zagęszczany najzwyklejszą zagęszczarą spalinową. Warstwy zagęszczania około 15-20 cm. W sumie nad GWC mam jakieś 50 cm pisaku, na to chudziak 5-6 cm, folia, stryro 2x 5 cm i wylewka 7 cm z włóknem (standard). Posadzka już gotowa.

Pozdrawiam
Adam

----------


## @[email protected]

Od kilku dni wentylacja działa bez przerwy. Nie ma więc strachu (kszhu.int), że przy zagęszczaniu ciężkim sprzętem coś się zawaliło. Na pewno parę pustaków pękło - nawet jak je układałem, to kilka utrąciłem - delikatne są. Inną rzeczą jest producent - w trakcie budowy okazało się, że muszę dokupić około 20 szt. i powiem, że jest różnica. Ale generalnie GWC drożne, wentylacja działa.
Ponawiam pytanie - kto będzie tej zimy korzystał, oprócz mnie, z maxowego GWC?

Pozdrawiam
Adam

----------


## heron

> Termometry na 1wire juz przegladam od jakiegos czasu. Idea mega prosta i dziala. Latwo przejsc na RS232 i na USB. Ale ja ciagle szukam jak przejsc z tym na TCP/IP (lub UDP). Tego typu termometry daja ta mozliwosc, ze wpinamy pelno czujnikow w 2 kable i jazda. Tylko jak to wpiac w siec ethernet 
> 
> Fantom


Konwerterów z 1-wire na TCP/IP nie spotkalem (ale tez nie szukalem jakos specjalnie). Ja u siebie planuje siec czujnikow na 1-wire i to podepne pod mikrokomputerek (mikor sensu stricte bo to będzie embedded oparty na rdzeniu równoważnym 486SX). Ten mikro PC ma oczywiscie wszystkie przydatne interfejsy (w moim przypadku I2C, ETHERNET i USB 2.0). W ten sposob dostep do pomiarow po TCP/IP bedzie jak najbardziej mozliwy.
W razie czego moge podac wiecej szczegolow, ale to chyba nie na tym watku bo to OT  :Smile:

----------


## forumuser

> W razie czego moge podac wiecej szczegolow, ale to chyba nie na tym watku bo to OT


Jest taki wątek "opomiarowanie domu": http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...nie-domu/page6
jakbyś mógł to wrzuć tam prosze opis co to za mikokomputer, jak to wszystko połaczyłeś, czy zbierasz dane do jakiejś bazy i jak je wizualizujesz.
Dosyć mnie to interesuje

----------


## @[email protected]

Witajcie, 
mam pytanie z praktyki. Czy termoflex na nieocieplonym poddaszu trzeba dodatkowo ocieplać?
Pytam, bo wprawdzie nie ociepliłem jeszcze trójników, rozdzielaczy i przepustnic, co skutkuje (czasami) wykraplaniem się z kanałów nawiewnych, ale czy nie będę musiał dodatkowo "gacić" termoflexów?

Pozdrawiam
Adam

----------


## szczukot

To jest tak, ze jest te 2-3 cm welny na rurze. Wystarcza aby sie woda nie wykraplala. Ale do izolacji to chyba jeszcze daleko. Jak twierdzi tu wiekszosc, ile dozloysz tyle bedzie dobrze. Nawet 20 cm.

Fantom

----------


## Magus

Witojcie,

Mam problem. Musze zrobic kanal laczacy wyjscie z GWC z czerpnia scienna wentylacji. Kanal planuje "ukryc" w ociepleniu domu (15cm styro, kanal mialby ok 15cm, ocieplony kolejnymi 15cm styro). Kanal ma dlugosc ok 7m (umieszczony pionowo).

Zastanawialem sie z czego zrobic ten kanal - na razie mysle o poliweglanie komorowym - wychodzi stosunkowo tanio (za mb). Dodatkowo mozna go ladnie formowac, a kanaliki stanowia dodatkowa izolacje termiczna. poniewaz jednak umknela mi okazja na plyty z PC 4mm za 20zl/m2, zaczalem sie zastnawiac nad jakas alternatywa.

Skrajny pomysl to po prostu zrobic kanal w samym styro i wysmarowac sciany kanalu klejem do styro z siatka. Obawiam sie jednak, ze moze nie spelnic dobrze zadania, ze wzgledu na swoja porowata strukture i brak szczelnosci.

Rozgladalem sie tez za kanalami ze stali powlekanej, ale nie znalazlem takich o rozmiarze 15x15cm.

Macie jakies pomysly?

----------


## @[email protected]

Panowie/Panie,
problem nr 2 - powietrze z reku wyrzucam do garażu i przy obecnych temperaturach okolice bramy garażowej (szpary) wyglądają jak bym w środku miał łaźnię parową. Jakiś pomysł na to? Najprościej wyrzucić powietrze z reku na dach, ale chciałem to powietrze wykorzystać na dogrzanie garażu (nie ogrzewam go w żaden sposób). Może jakiś osuszacz powietrza wychodzącego z reku? wówczas nie było by wilgoci i przy dużej różnicy temperatur nie było by efektu łaźni.
Wszelkie pomysły mile widziane

Pozdrawiam
Adam

----------


## @[email protected]

> Macie jakies pomysly?


Termoflex 160? Ja tak mam i powiem szczerze, gdyby to był kanał, który nie byłby ocieplony oblodził by się - pchanie w ścianę czegoś, na czym może się osadzać lód, a przy obecnych temperaturach jest to możliwe, jest dość ryzykowne.

Pozdrawiam
Adam

----------


## Magus

Kanal bedzie oddzielony od mrozu 15cm styropianu. 
Kanalu nie chcialbym miec o przekroju okraglym, ze wzgledu na ekonomie miejsca.

----------


## Jani_63

> Panowie/Panie,
> problem nr 2 - powietrze z reku wyrzucam do garażu ...


To nie jest szczęśliwy pomysł wyrzucać zużyte powietrze do garażu.
Czemu? Opisałeś objawy, więc wiesz.
Jeśli już chcesz dokładać kolejny klocek to pomyśl o powietrznej PCi dla CWU pobierającej powietrze z garażu.
Przy pracy cyklicznej będzie osuszać powietrze i dodatkowo produkować CWU.
Poszukaj w postach HonoK'a. Opisywał kiedyś podobne rozwiązanie.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## HenoK

> Poszukaj w postach HonoK'a. Opisywał kiedyś podobne rozwiązanie.


Ten pomysł nie został zrealizowany, ale myślę, że jest realny do wykonania  :smile: .

----------


## @[email protected]

Tak się składa, że mam podgrzewacz z CK, stoi w pomieszczeniu obok i mam w planach takie rozwiązanie, ale jak sami piszecie to cykliczne osuszanie powietrza i nie wiem, czy osiągnę pożądany efekt.

Pozdrawiam
Adam

PS. A miałem już w tym roku nie kuć dziur  :smile:

----------


## GrzegorzPN

Też to rozważałem, ale niby strumień powietrza za mały, żeby miało to sens.
Proponuję w garażu zrobić myjnię samochodową, bezdotykową  :wink:

----------


## @[email protected]

Zrodził mi się w głowie pomysł aby z wyjścia reku podłączyć się bezpośrednio na zasilanie podgrzewacza, ale zwykle wentylacja pracuje na minimum i trzeba wykminić wysterowanie z podgrzewacza rekuperator, aby w momencie włączenia podgrzewacza reku wchodził na najwyższą wydajność, bo inaczej to zakłócimy pracę wentylacji.
Wysterowanie nie powinno być problemem, bo wystarczy jakimś przekaźnikiem (sterowanym sygnałem z podgrzewacza) zewrzeć odpowiednie styki w reku.
Co o tym myślicie?

Pozdrawiam 
Adam

----------


## adam_mk

Każda blacharnia zrobi kanał w/g rysunku i na wymiar.
Taka firma od rynien... (jak potrzebuję coś to zamawiam - i mam)
Adam M.

----------


## bajcik

przy mrozach naszło mnie pytanie: jeśli GWC jest umieszczone tuż pod strefą przemarzania, to czy ta strefa się nie obniży od tych podziemnych przeciągów?

----------


## adam_mk

Raczej nie.
Ale Polak potrafi... wszystko spieprzyć...
DA SIĘ spieprzyć i to...
Adam M.

----------


## @[email protected]

Dziś zamontowałem termometry na wejściu i na wyjściu Ceramicznego. Na razie pomiaru nie zdradzę, bo na dworze +1, poczekam na kolejny atak mrozu.
Czekam też na wyniki innych, którzy się porwali na ceramiczny.

Pozdrawiam
Adam

----------


## Magus

> Każda blacharnia zrobi kanał w/g rysunku i na wymiar.
> Taka firma od rynien... (jak potrzebuję coś to zamawiam - i mam)
> Adam M.


No niestety nie kazda  :/ Pytalem w trzech - nie robia ... Inne, ktore pytalem to nie zrobia na poczekaniu, albo ceny, ktore mnie nie satysfakcjonuja.
Jak masz jakies sprawdzone firmy - podaj mi prosze namiar na priv - mam kilka elementow do wykonania, a nie moge znalezc firmy, ktora by mi to zrobila wystarczajaco dobrze i rozsadnie w cenie.

pozdro

----------


## Lookita

U mnie tradycyjnie,od 3 lat,gwc daje przy -17 ,+ 4 st,po dodatkowej izolacji rur z gwc do reku i do domu w garazu,mam cieplejsze powietrze na wylocie z najdalszego anemo,ale niestety mam mniej wilgoci....Moze i dzieki lepszej izolacji glifow,okien,gdyz polozylem na Ytonga strukture ,bez styro czy welny.Mam duzo bardziej sucho w domu....

----------


## @[email protected]

> U mnie tradycyjnie,od 3 lat,gwc daje przy -17 ,+ 4 st.


Ciekawe jak wypadnie ceramiczny przy takich temperaturach.

Adam

----------


## RAWUS

Witam serdecznie !!!
 :welcome: 

Jestem po lekturze 134 stron , było ciekawie i sporo się dowiedziałem,  zarejestrowałem się na forum ponieważ nie spotkałem nigdzie podobnego rozwiązania do tego które chce zastosować.

GWC wodne nr 1 jako źródło ciepła do ogrzewania podłogowego w   "ogrodzie zimowym" 25 m2 zabudowanego tarasu.
Ponieważ doprowadzałem wodę do posesji od sąsiada zakopałem 140 m rury 3/4 myśląc o klimatyzacji letniej w domu , okazało się się ze nie jest niezbędna ponieważ dom ma dobrą izolację  :wiggle:  
Ogrzewanie podłogowe miałoby na celu nie dopuszczenie do ujemnej temperatury w ogrodzie a za dużą zaletę uważam brak chłodnicy-nagrzewnicy woda-powietrze.

Mam pytanie o zasadność pomysłu ? 


pozdrawiam

----------


## adam_mk

Będzie pomieszczenie, w którym nocą i w zimie temperatury będą około zera, ale PONAD zerem.
Jeżeli Ci o to chodziło...
Adam M.

----------


## GrzegorzPN

> Witam serdecznie !!!
> 
> 
> Jestem po lekturze 134 stron , było ciekawie i sporo się dowiedziałem,  zarejestrowałem się na forum ponieważ nie spotkałem nigdzie podobnego rozwiązania do tego które chce zastosować.
> 
> GWC wodne nr 1 jako źródło ciepła do ogrzewania podłogowego w   "ogrodzie zimowym" 25 m2 zabudowanego tarasu.
> Ponieważ doprowadzałem wodę do posesji od sąsiada zakopałem 140 m rury 3/4 myśląc o klimatyzacji letniej w domu , okazało się się ze nie jest niezbędna ponieważ dom ma dobrą izolację  
> Ogrzewanie podłogowe miałoby na celu nie dopuszczenie do ujemnej temperatury w ogrodzie a za dużą zaletę uważam brak chłodnicy-nagrzewnicy woda-powietrze.
> 
> ...


cos takiego konsultowałem z architektem. To samo moze byc, jesli fundamenty ogrodu zaizolujesz styropianem bez izlolacji posadzki. Ciepło z gruntu będzie przechodzić bezpośrenio do ogrodu, a styropian nie pozwoli uciec mu na boki. Działa samo i bez pompki.

----------


## RAWUS

Dzięki koledzy  , już wiem że warto  !!!!

Będę wdzięczny za kilka szczegółów , jest to mój projekt budowlany na przyszły rok (nie mam jeszcze tarasu). 

- styropian z folią odblaskową 10 cm chciałem dać analogicznie jak w budynku  na nim przewód grzewczy i kratownica przed wylaniem podłogi , fundamenty chciałem izolować przeciw wilgoci izolacją pionową i poziomą 
-  brak pompki owszem możliwa cyrkulacja grawitacyjna ale czy to będzie optymalne i czy zawsze zadziała , w obiegu planuje pompę obiegową podpiętą pod zasilanie awaryjne z płynnym sterowaniem obrotów  w zależności od różnicy temperatur wejścia-wyjścia i temperatury na zewnątrz , odpowietrznik , naczynie i sterownik 
- pomimo niskich temperatur a może właśnie dlatego planuję też rozdzielacz (bez mieszania) tak aby były 3-4 obwody grzewcze oraz bardziej zagęszczone przewody na podłodze aby zmniejszyć opory przepływu (rura zasilająca 3/4 grzewcza 16mm)  i równomiernie i łatwo oddać ciepło bo różnica temperatur to kilka stopni.
- nie wiem czym najlepiej napełnić instalację i w jakim stężeniu.

O czym  jeszcze powinienem pamiętać lub co zrobić oprócz dobrej ciepłej zabudowy tarasu ?    :Confused:

----------


## GrzegorzPN

- brak pompki owszem możliwa cyrkulacja grawitacyjna ale czy to będzie optymalne i czy zawsze zadziała , w obiegu planuje pompę obiegową podpiętą pod zasilanie awaryjne z płynnym sterowaniem obrotów w zależności od różnicy temperatur wejścia-wyjścia i temperatury na zewnątrz , odpowietrznik , naczynie i sterownik 

Żebyśmy się źle nie zrozumieli. Miałem na myśli to, że nie będzie podłogówki, bo ziemia będzie "grzać" bezpośrednio posadzkę.

Konkluzja: po konsultacjach z architektem i mocowaniem się ze sobą wyszło, żeby ogród jednak w minimalnym stopniu grzać. GWC pomoże -oczywiście.

----------


## GrzegorzPN

no koledzy, macie wyniki z GWC MAX?

----------


## manieq82

no mój jeszcze nie odpalony - jak cała wentylacja  :sad:

----------


## GrzegorzPN

szkoda, bo zimno się kończy  :smile:

----------


## @[email protected]

> no koledzy, macie wyniki z GWC MAX?


Za "ciepło" na pomiary, ale zaglądam od czasu do czasu. -10 -> +5,6

Pozdrawiam
Adam

----------


## GrzegorzPN

to raczej dobry wynik

----------


## MWM

Witam praktykujących,
Będę stawiał parterówkę bez piwnicy i użytkowego poddasza.
Powierzchnia 122m2, kubatura około 330 m3.
Dom będzie wyposażony w WM, Reku i oczywiście GWC u mnie najprawdopodobniej w wersji bezprzeponowej.
Chciałbym zrobić żwirowca pod budynkiem i mam w związku z tym pytanie.

Będę budował dom na górce gdzie teren ma naprawdę duże nachylenie.
Różnica na 10m, które stanowią szerokość domu to 1,5m. 
Jak zabezpieczyć fundamenty a przez to złoże żwirowca który się w nim będzie znajdował przed utratą ciepła od strony "zewnetrznej fundamentu" ?
Obsypać fundament? Ocieplić go jeszcze od środka na tej ścianie?
pozdrowienia

----------


## Jani_63

> Obsypać fundament? Ocieplić go jeszcze od środka na tej ścianie?
> pozdrowienia


 Jak warunki pozwalają to 3 x Tak  :smile: 
Zaizolowanie od środka uchroni również ściany fundamentowe przed wychładzanie przez powietrze które będziesz tamtędy przetłaczał zimą

----------


## fuzja

Witam 
ja w sumie jestem dopiero na etapie papierów, szpadla jeszcze nie wbiłem ale od jakiegoś roku często a od kilku miesięcy bardzo intensywnie przeglądam całe forum żeby zrobić  raz i bez przeróbek. 
GWC będzie u mnie raczej na pewno. Po badaniach gruntu będzie decyzja jakie ale wszystko wskazuje na to że ceramiczne pod garażem.
Pojawił się tu problem że pierwsze pustaki (te zaraz za czerpnią) mogą pękać od zbyt niskich temperatur. A jakby tak czerpnię do GWC umieścić za budynkiem jakieś 5 może 10m (do przemyślenia) i tam wstępnie ogrzać to powietrze. Pytanie tylko czy tak krótka rura na głębokości około metra pozwoli nam podnieść ciut temperaturę. U mnie przemarzanie gdzieś do głębokości metra. Chyba żeby puścić ją w dół dość głęboko i później lekko do góry do wymiennika (dlatego tak że robiąc go wewnątrz budynku może być płycej)

----------


## MWM

> Witam 
> ja w sumie jestem dopiero na etapie papierów, szpadla jeszcze nie wbiłem ale od jakiegoś roku często a od kilku miesięcy bardzo intensywnie przeglądam całe forum żeby zrobić  raz i bez przeróbek. 
> GWC będzie u mnie raczej na pewno. Po badaniach gruntu będzie decyzja jakie ale wszystko wskazuje na to że ceramiczne pod garażem.
> Pojawił się tu problem że pierwsze pustaki (te zaraz za czerpnią) mogą pękać od zbyt niskich temperatur. A jakby tak czerpnię do GWC umieścić za budynkiem jakieś 5 może 10m (do przemyślenia) i tam wstępnie ogrzać to powietrze. Pytanie tylko czy tak krótka rura na głębokości około metra pozwoli nam podnieść ciut temperaturę. U mnie przemarzanie gdzieś do głębokości metra. Chyba żeby puścić ją w dół dość głęboko i później lekko do góry do wymiennika (dlatego tak że robiąc go wewnątrz budynku może być płycej)


* 
fuzja*
Jak czytałeś cały temat to napisz proszę z litości do innych na której stronie jest napisane coś konkretnego o GWC ceramicznym. Próbuję gdzieś znaleźć informacje o sposobie budowy i porównać go do żwirowca

znalazłem przed chwilą rozwiniętą wersję tego tematu na innym forum, umieszczone tam również przez adama_mk
http://forum.budujemydom.pl/lofivers...hp/t12356.html
Mam pewne wątpliwości, czy takie GWC ceramiczne posiada takie same właściwości filtracyjne i " zachowania odporności" na rozwój mikro życia jak żwirowiec??

----------


## bajcik

(Niech no sięgnę do swojej domkopedii...)

Tu powstał pomysł:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post4175246

Realizacje:
* http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post4276309 (Manieq82)
    * http://picasaweb.google.com/10864432...GWCCeramiczny# (samoróbka)
    * http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post4228981 (adam_mk)
    * http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post4181928 (Magus, projekt)
    * http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post4249388 (Magus)
    * http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post4294823 (Magus)
    * http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post4212821 (robi adam_mk)

z pozdrowieniami - bajcik skrupulatny  :big grin:

----------


## fuzja

> * 
> fuzja*
> Jak czytałeś cały temat to napisz proszę z litości do innych na której stronie jest napisane coś konkretnego o GWC ceramicznym. Próbuję gdzieś znaleźć informacje o sposobie budowy i porównać go do żwirowca
> 
> znalazłem przed chwilą rozwiniętą wersję tego tematu na innym forum, umieszczone tam również przez adama_mk
> http://forum.budujemydom.pl/lofivers...hp/t12356.html
> Mam pewne wątpliwości, czy takie GWC ceramiczne posiada takie same właściwości filtracyjne i " zachowania odporności" na rozwój mikro życia jak żwirowiec??


musisz się cofnąć tak z 30 stron. 
linki jakie ja sobie skopiowałem to głównie wykonie: 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post4276345 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post4249388

na twoje pytania można odpowiedzieć że tak ale moja wiedza skromna jak na razie. W sumie jest to w fazie testów przez forumowiczów ale z ogólnej dedukcji wychodzi że powinno być i trwałe i bezpieczne (mikrożycie) przy zachowaniu oczywiście odpowiednich warunków gleby więc myślę że tu potrzebne są badania gruntu (podchodzenie wód gruntowych). Ja właśnie takie zleciłem. Jeden w garażu pod przyszłe GWC ceramiczne i dwa jakieś 10 do 15m za domem pod ewentualne wodne1.

----------


## MWM

Dzięki panowie za linki, muszę poczytać o ceramicznym. Będę wybierał pomiędzy żwirowcem i ceramicznym.

----------


## @[email protected]

Witajcie w nowym roku,
gdybym miał na miejscu w rozsądnej cenie żwir - budował bym żwirowca i w zasadzie do końca borykałem się z wyborem. Ale jak pojawiła się koncepcja ceramicznego - zaryzykowałem i jak na razie nie żałuję wyboru. Problem z maxowcem jest taki, że raczkujemy i nikt tego nie sprawdził w długim (powiedzmy dziesięcioletnim) okresie czasu.
Ja GWC budowałem niestety na końcu inwestycji i wybór między żwirowcem (w cenie około 6kPLN), a maxowcem (w cenie 1,5 kPLN) był prosty. Jeśli budujecie swoje GWC gdzieś na etapie fundamentów - wybór będzie prostszy.

Pozdrawiam
Adam

----------


## Jani_63

[[email protected]@m;4489995... Ale jak pojawiła się koncepcja ceramicznego - zaryzykowałem i jak na razie nie żałuję wyboru. Problem z maxowcem jest taki, że raczkujemy i nikt tego nie sprawdził w długim (powiedzmy dziesięcioletnim) okresie czasu.
[/QUOTE]
 Pomijając długoletnie doświadczenia z eksploatacji GWC ceramicznego, to czy swojego już odpaliłeś i możesz podać jakieś wyniki.

----------


## @[email protected]

:smile:  post 2681 - góra tej strony. Większych/dłuższych pomiarów nie robiłem. Przeprowadziliśmy się 18.12.2010 - ciągle jakieś prace i nie ma czasu na obserwację, a i zbytnich mrozów na razie nie ma. Mam tu na myśli coś poniżej -10 st C. Jak temperatura poszybuje w dół dam znać.

Pozdrawiam
Adam

----------


## adam_mk

"Pojawił się tu problem że pierwsze pustaki (te zaraz za czerpnią) mogą pękać od zbyt niskich temperatur. A jakby tak czerpnię do GWC umieścić za budynkiem jakieś 5 może 10m (do przemyślenia) i tam wstępnie ogrzać to powietrze. Pytanie tylko czy tak krótka rura na głębokości około metra pozwoli nam podnieść ciut temperaturę."

Wydaje mi się, że taki problem nie istnieje.
W systemie, który działa, ustalają się jakieś warunki.
Mroźne powietrze, które wpada do GWC jest suche absolutnie.
Grzeje się błyskawicznie (bo jego ciepło właściwe jest bardzo nikłe) i mocno wysusza okolice wlotu.
(wiecie jak ślicznie wszystko schnie na mrozie)
Tam nigdy nie będzie takiego nadmiaru wilgoci, żeby coś zamarzało czy pękało.
Sama fizyka...

"Mam pewne wątpliwości, czy takie GWC ceramiczne posiada takie same właściwości filtracyjne i " zachowania odporności" na rozwój mikro życia jak żwirowiec?? "
Raczej tak.
Bo?
Policz prędkość strugi.
Realnie - prawie żadna.
Nie ma "siły' nośnej, która mogłaby coś przemieścić.
Do tego - wielka powierzchnia wilgotnych i porowatych ścian - to jak filtr.
Warunki skrajnie niemiłe dla "mikrego życia", które mogłoby tam zaistnieć.
Temperaturowe warunki, bo wody dość.
W efekcie - jest jałowo.

Ponieważ takie konstrukcje to nowość i nie ma istniejących od wielu lat - to "gwarancję" na ceramiczny ograniczyłbym do jakichś 100 lat.
Na żwirowca spokojnie dałbym z 6 wieków.
 :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## MWM

> "Mam pewne wątpliwości, czy takie GWC ceramiczne posiada takie same właściwości filtracyjne i " zachowania odporności" na rozwój mikro życia jak żwirowiec?? "
> Raczej tak.
> Bo?
> Policz prędkość strugi.
> Realnie - prawie żadna.
> Nie ma "siły' nośnej, która mogłaby coś przemieścić.
> Do tego - wielka powierzchnia wilgotnych i porowatych ścian - to jak filtr.
> Warunki skrajnie niemiłe dla "mikrego życia", które mogłoby tam zaistnieć.
> Temperaturowe warunki, bo wody dość.
> ...


HE He  :smile: 
No tak, kończyłem kiedyś takie śmiszne Technikum, nazywało się to to Technikum Ochrony Środowiska ze spec. Uzdatnianie Wody i oczyszczanie Ścieków.
Mieliśmy też dużo o różnych układach filtracyjnych i na podstawie tego co mi w głowie zostało, a niewiele tego... to do żwirowca niewiele mnie trzeba było przekonywać. Układy oparte na zróżnicowanym granulacie żwiru są powszechnie stosowane w różnorakich zastosowaniach i sprawdzają się w większości wyśmienicie. Jak tylko przeczytałem, że jest taki układ do przygotowania powietrza w domu, to zaraz to łyknąłem.
Gdzieś jednak cały czas w głowie na granicy jaźni, na kompletnych rubieżach układu zwanego potocznie umysł, krąży mi  jakaś niesprecyzowana jeszcze informacja/wiedza, której niestety z powodu obniżenia ogólnej sprawności układu nie może zostać przywołana i sprecyzowana. Mam jakieś niejasne przeczucie, że uczono mnie aby ceramiki w ziemię nie wsadzać z jakiegoś powodu, w postaci właśnie takich układów filtracyjnych bo za takie coś można uznać w pewnym sensie nasz GWC. hmmmm.
Prawdopodobnie to jakieś majaki, próbowałem nawet znaleźć jakieś stare książki ale nie łatwo wygrzebać coś sprzed 15-20 lat. 
Nieważne...
Współczesna technologia jest zdecydowanie bardziej rozwinięta, skupmy się na aktualnych rozwiązaniach i wiedzy.

----------


## adam_mk

"Mam jakieś niejasne przeczucie, że uczono mnie aby ceramiki w ziemię nie wsadzać z jakiegoś powodu,"

Bo jest ceramika i CERAMIKA...
Bywa taka, co się lasuje, rozpada.
Dobrze wypalona i z solidnie "przegnitej" gliny - już nie.
GWC ceramiczny to nie filtr wodny, choć pracuje z wilgocią...
Tu - odpowiedniej jakości - można.
Ceglane fundamenty ma wiele budowli i stoją...
Kanalizę z cegieł budowano...
Działa...

W układach filtracyjnych, *wodnych*, mikropory się zatykają tym, co chcemy odsączyć i filtra nie ma...
Tam się stosuje kilka frakcji, raczej grubszych, jak łom ceglany.
To całkiem niemała wiedza...
Zresztą, wiesz...
To podobne do rekultywacji hałd, wyrobisk, pochyłych stoków z materiału nawiezionego, rumoszy itp...
Też problem wody, przemywania, wymywania...
TEŻ się cegły nie stosuje...
 :Lol: 
Adam M.

----------


## orko

> Mroźne powietrze, które wpada do GWC jest suche absolutnie.
> Grzeje się błyskawicznie (bo jego ciepło właściwe jest bardzo nikłe) i mocno wysusza okolice wlotu.
> (wiecie jak ślicznie wszystko schnie na mrozie)
> Tam nigdy nie będzie takiego nadmiaru wilgoci, żeby coś zamarzało czy pękało.
> Sama fizyka...


Ale jest jeszcze odwilż np w styczniu 4-6oC. 
I  wtedy znów ta sama fizyka wprowadzi nam realną wilgoć.
Ceramika w ziemi jak sam piszesz musi być odpowiedniej jakości.
A  z czego chciałby postawić GWC ceramiczny przysłowiowy Kowalski - z pozostałości po budowie.
I gdzie tu odpowiednia jakość?

----------


## Rom-Kon

...można kanały ułożyć z porządnego klinkieru albo z dobrych bloczkow betonowych  :wink: 

ale tu chodzi ko kasę... wiec albo porządny żwirowiec za 10k i 6 wieków gwarancji albo ceramik za 1.5k i z gwarancją 50-100lat... wybór należy do Inwestora!

----------


## Rom-Kon

...gwc ceramicznemu nie daję długiego żywota... na potrzeby Inwestora czyli te 30-40 lat to może wytrzymać ale jeśli z góry nie będzie obciążany... max czy inny poroterm ma strukturę wybitnie porowatą i bardzo dobrze przewodzącą wodę (zaleta-nawilżanie powietrza) ale przez to niestety będzie ulegać przyspieszonej erozji! Chyba nikt tu nie pomyślał o wysadzie solnym! Sole zawarte w wodzie będą krystalizować w ceramice i doprowadzą do rozsadzenia pustaka... pustak na leżąco nie ma jakiś wybitnych wytrzymałości - nawet jak się podkłada pod nogę rusztowania to trzeba przez deskę bo może  się zapadnąć... a więc sole krystalizując w ceramice (każdym materiale) rozsadzą go od środka a nacisk _górotworu_ dopełni reszty degradacji... ile to potrwa? czerwona cegła przy podciąganiu kapilarnym wody od fundamentu + wielokrotne zamarzanie  wytrzymuje około 100lat... ale to jest pełna cegla w murze... murszeje i się sypie ale stoi... wypadnie parę cegieł a zamek czy kościół dalej stoi bo są jeszcze inne obok ale w ceramicznym gwc nie ma cegły _obok_ jest tylko ta która eroduje i się zapada... i tak z upływem wieków (oj chyba przesadziłem z tym czasem) ceramiczny gwc się zapadnie całkowicie... uratować ceramika może tylko odizolowanie od wody ale wlaśnie chodzi o to by te cegły nawilżały powietrze - przecież jeszcze lejecie na niego wodę.... wiec jest pat... 

Ile lat wytrzyma ceramik? oto jest pytanie.... czy 20... 40... bo jesli 40lat to ok. wystarczy byle nie pod podłogą!!! bo zapadnie się... ja bym nie wsadził pod podłogę żadnego ceramika! Żwirowiec nie ma takich wad ale kosztuje prawie 10x wiecej

----------


## bajcik

Rom-Kom, a gdyby maxy u góry lekko oblać zbrojonym betonem? Wtedy ciężar górotworu by się równo rozłożył po całości. Z resztą, takie rozwiązanie było tu już wspominane.

----------


## @[email protected]

Powtórzę się... nic nie przebije żwirowca. Wybór ceramiki w moim przypadku był kwestią nakładu. Jak po 15 - 20 latach zacznie pękać posadzka w garażu, to będę wiedział (inni też), że to była porażka. Ale za 15-20 lat zmieni się technologia i pewnie nie trzeba już będzie stosować GWC - będą inne rozwiązania. Po takim czasie wielu inwestorów poprawia posadzki w domach (nie w garażach) więc co ja się będę martwił  :wink: .
Poza tym, kto wie co będzie za 10 czy 15 lat.
A tak na serio - przepływ powietrza przez GWC jest na tyle powolny, że warunki tam nie zmieniają się drastycznie. Zmieniają się one wraz ze zmianą aury, a u nas póki co nie ma tak jak na saharze. Może się okazać, że już po 2 latach pustaki się rozlecą w okolicy wlotu do GWC, ale nie panikuję  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam
Adam

----------


## @[email protected]

Ktoś musi to przecież sprawdzić. Porwało się już parę osób na Maxowca, między innymi po to aby zgłębić temat i podzielić się wynikami, aby w razie porażki przestrzec innych. Czas pokaże Panie/Panowie.
Technicznie mam możliwość zaglądnąć co kilka lat do pustaków na wlocie do GWC - potrzebuję tylko jakąś małą kamerkę i odrobinę światła  :wink: 

Adam

----------


## MWM

Mamy takie kamery na wysięgnikach i z dodatkowym oświetleniem w zakładzie. Używamy ich do zaglądania w różne niedostępne miejsca w maszynach, więc generalnie nie ma problemu z takim sprzętem.

----------


## rafalmix

Witam mam pytanie dotyczące GWC
Jak połączyć GWC z czerpnią tak aby były odprowadzane skropliny. Studzienka chłonna albo drenarska no i co zrobić z skroplinami – odprowadzić rurą drenarską?

----------


## woj_tech

Witam,

Ja mam problem z czerpnia do GWC. O ile to co pod ziemie to wszystko jasne, natomiast gdzie kupic w miare wygladajaca czerpnie i jeszcze w przystepnej cenie. Jak szukalem po internecie to wiekszosc z tego co znalazlem zaczynala sie grubo powyzej tysiaca. Moze ktos podrzucic jakis link gdzie znajde cos w przystepnej cenie ?

----------


## Qter

> Witam,
> 
> Ja mam problem z czerpnia do GWC. O ile to co pod ziemie to wszystko jasne, natomiast gdzie kupic w miare wygladajaca czerpnie i jeszcze w przystepnej cenie. Jak szukalem po internecie to wiekszosc z tego co znalazlem zaczynala sie grubo powyzej tysiaca. Moze ktos podrzucic jakis link gdzie znajde cos w przystepnej cenie ?


czerpnia to nic innego jak kawał rury z daszkiem i siatką przeciwko owadom - mozesz zrobić samemu (kawałek rury PCV ) albo zamówić np. z kwasówki... 

PZDR

Qter

----------


## GrzegorzPN

PROBLEM - Osiadanie żwirowego GWC umieszczonego pomiędzy ścianami fundamentowymi.
Macie jakiś pomysł jak się przed tym zabezpieczyć?

----------


## aadamuss24

Zagęścić dobrze. Zagęszczałem nawet taki w ogrodzie. pozdr adam

----------


## adam_mk

"Jak połączyć GWC z czerpnią tak aby były odprowadzane skropliny..."
Należy poprawnie zaprojektować GWC.
W przeponowych GWC skropliny to problem, z którym trzeba sobie radzić tworząc żąpie i umieszczając w nim pompkę skroplin.
Jak teren jest taki, że skroplin grawitacyjnie nie odbiera to GWC jest sprawne. Jak odbiera - to rurowiec (bo o nim mowa) jest smętnej wydajności.
"gdzie kupic w miare wygladajaca czerpnie i jeszcze w przystepnej cenie.."
W sklepach instalacyjnych. Mają od 100 do 10000zł/szt.
Coś się da wybrać...
"PROBLEM - Osiadanie żwirowego GWC umieszczonego pomiędzy ścianami fundamentowymi..."
No, jak osiada tam kupa żwiru - to tylko spychacz wezwać!
To złe miejsce na posadowienie domu...

Adam M.

----------


## Jacekss

> danielw, dzięki za info. Ja szukam żwiru od dłuższego czasu, ale ciężko z tą frakcją. Ceny z KOSMOSU - 190/tona, a na śląsku znalazłem po 38 brutto/ tona, tylko jak stamtąd przywlec taki transport. Najwięcej na samochód można załadować 27 ton (adam_mk - czy tyle dla mojego domku wystarczy?). Szczerze mówiąc po tej cenie wziął bym z 50 ton . Może jest ktoś chętny z okolic Wróblina (Lublina)? Zorganizowali byśmy wspólnie jakiś wagon może, albo co...
> Pozdrawiam
> Adam


Adam, gdzie na śląsku znalazłeś tak tanio otoczaki ? możesz podać namiar, na wiosnę będę potrzebować

----------


## Jani_63

Śląsk jest duży  :smile: 
Prawdopodobnie chodziło o Dolny Śląsk

----------


## @[email protected]

> Śląsk jest duży 
> Prawdopodobnie chodziło o Dolny Śląsk


Mietków k Wrocławia. tel. 71 316-82-44 http://www.kruszywa-margo.pl.
38/tona luzem, a 70 w bigbagu chcieli
Pozdrawiam
Adam

----------


## @[email protected]

Podsumowanie moich poszukiwań otoczaka - może się komuś przyda:
- Stylbud Warszawa 22 641 -74 -92
- Spółdzielnia pracy surowców mineralnych 77 466-84-21
- Mietków k Wrocławia. tel. 71 316-82-44
- Corrado Warszawa 696 822 880	
- Dębno	18 275-17-24 (chyba brudny mieli) 
- ATM Warszawa - telefon zgubiłem

Pozdrawiam
Adam

----------


## Rom-Kon

*@[email protected]* zapraszam do nas... dasz na flaszkę i cała przyczepa kamieni z pola twoja! ...dasz na drugą flaszkę i masz jeszcze załadunek!!!

----------


## @[email protected]

ROM-kon - teraz to po tzw. ptakach, zbudowałem maxowca, ale dzięki za info, może ktoś skorzysta  :smile: 

Adam

----------


## clif

Witam w nowym roku.
Sledze ten wątek od jakiegos czasu. Mam dylemat.Mianowicie mieszkam juz w wybudowanym domu (parter z poddaszem użytkowym)i chciałbym założyc rekuperator wraz z GWC z maxa :smile: . Ponieważ nie mam możliwości poprowadzenia kanałów nawiewnych na parter,czy jest zasadne użycie do tego celu kanałów wentylacyjnych komina ?
pozdrawiam

----------


## heron

A propo otoczaków - w tym watku była też wspominana firma Maxx z Krakowa. U nich kupiłem chyba za 43/tone z transportem. Do mnie mieli jakieś 70 km w jedną stronę. Można się z nimi dogadać. Byłem u nich osobiście przed zakupem i otoczaki na placu były co prawda czystsze od tych, ktore przyjechały, ale kamień był wg mojej oceny i tak dość czysty. Tu jest namiar - moze sie komus przyda:

MAXX KRAKÓW
tel 0 602 652 562

----------


## fuzja

Ja też chyba się porwę na wymiennik z  Maxa. robiłem odwierty, woda pod przyszłym garażem, czyli miejscem przyszłego maxowca jest na 5 metrach, nad nią piach i glina. W miejscu gdzie ewentualnie był by GWC wodny woda jest na 3 metrach więc może być słaba wydajność. Myślę jeszcze nad zwykłym "tradycyjnym" rurowcem zamiast Maxa, ale chyba lepiej będzie z Maxa tylko że to to nowe całkiem i nie przetestowane. niby łatwe decyzje a jednak ciężkie.

----------


## adam_mk

Albo się wierzy w to, co gadali na lekcjach w szkole, albo nie....  :Lol: 
Adam M.

----------


## fuzja

A czy było wałkowane coś pośrednie, coś pośrednie w cenie i funkcjonalności? mam namyśli (tak sobie tylko myślę) gwc rurowe (które w zimie bardzo nam wysusza powietrze) połączyć z niewielkim żwirowym (ta niewielkość oczywiście do przeliczenia) który można by nawet lekko nawilżać podobnie jak maxa. mamy wtedy coś sprawdzone, co nam powietrza w zimie nie wysusza a cena powinna być gdzieś pomiędzy rurowcem a żwirowcem?? 
To dla tych co mają obawy coby maxa pod ziemię na długo nie pchać (czyli nawet dla mnie po przeczytaniu postów z poprzedniej strony).

----------


## clif

A ja myślę o  zastąpieniu pustaka max -pustakiem ze stropu teriva.Powierzchnia wymiany też była by słuszna.Tylko wytrzymałośc na sciskanie gorsza.Ale można by zalac tę powierzchnię betonem o grubosci kilku cm.  Co o tym myslicie?

----------


## bajcik

Ta kwestia była już we wątku omawiana i stwierdzono że raczej nie (nie pamiętam czy chodziło o odporność na ciągłe zawilgocenie czy też wydzielanie substancji).

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

> A czy było wałkowane coś pośrednie, coś pośrednie w cenie i funkcjonalności? mam namyśli (tak sobie tylko myślę) gwc rurowe (które w zimie bardzo nam wysusza powietrze) połączyć z niewielkim żwirowym (ta niewielkość oczywiście do przeliczenia) który można by nawet lekko nawilżać podobnie jak maxa. mamy wtedy coś sprawdzone, co nam powietrza w zimie nie wysusza a cena powinna być gdzieś pomiędzy rurowcem a żwirowcem??


Ja u siebie chyba coś takiego zrobię, bo podoba mi się koncepcja tego małego żwirowca albo maksowca, który będzie mi oczyszczać powietrze z syfu lepiej, niż rura.

----------


## adam_mk

Jest pole do popisu...
Weź jaki hektar, zbuduj na nim po jednym z różnych GWC, opomiaruj należycie, zbierz wyniki z jakich 5-10 sezonów, opracuj  - i już będziesz miał PEWNOŚĆ "TYMI RĘCAMI" ZDOBYTĄ.
 :Lol: 
Można wszystko, czego nie zabronili...
Ale....
Połączenie łyżki z dyszlem to ani łyżka, ani dyszel - chociaż się da!
Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

KrzysztofLis2
Potrafisz powiedzieć PO CO Ci takie czyste powietrze?
CO chcesz w ten sposób osiągnąć? (jaki cel stawiasz?).
ALBO masz warunki na żwirowca - wtedy wszystko inne to namiastki, albo na rurowca (wtedy zamiennikiem jest wodny1).

ZROBISZ SOBIE potrzebne warunki terenowe?
Planujesz górkę dla sanek w ogrodzie?
Adam M.

----------


## Jani_63

Taki układ wychodzi jakby w naturalny sposób w momencie pewnego oddalenia żwirowca od domu.
Plusem tej hybrydy ("mały" żwirowiec pracujący głownie jako filtr + GWC rurowe) jest fakt że żwirowiec robi tu za studnie chłonną dla skroplin spływających z części rurowej do złoża.
Tylko zasadność tej hybrydy jest dyskusyjna, chyba że chodzi o cięcie kosztów  :wink:

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

> KrzysztofLis2
> Potrafisz powiedzieć PO CO Ci takie czyste powietrze?


Mam działkę na terenie rolniczym, spodziewam się oprysków, nawozów i pyłu przy pracach rolnych. Rozważam albo mały żwirowiec, albo cyklon na wlocie do GWC. 




> ALBO masz warunki na żwirowca - wtedy wszystko inne to namiastki, albo na rurowca (wtedy zamiennikiem jest wodny1).


Warunki mam na rurowca, bo sucho. 




> Planujesz górkę dla sanek w ogrodzie?


Tak, ale to będzie górka na ziemiance.  :wink:

----------


## fuzja

> Taki układ wychodzi jakby w naturalny sposób w momencie pewnego oddalenia żwirowca od domu.
> Plusem tej hybrydy ("mały" żwirowiec pracujący głownie jako filtr + GWC rurowe) jest fakt że żwirowiec robi tu za studnie chłonną dla skroplin spływających z części rurowej do złoża.
> Tylko zasadność tej hybrydy jest dyskusyjna, chyba że chodzi o cięcie kosztów


No niech będzie nawet ciecie kosztów. Trochę zalet ze żwirowca, trochę z rurowego. Może uda się to do kupy poskładać, poza dom wywalić żeby w razie problemów jakichś dostęp był łatwiejszy. Może uda się ominąć zbytnie wysuszanie powietrza w zimie właśnie dzięki takiemu zestawieniu? bo skoro nawet skropliny będą do żwirowca spływały to już zawsze jakieś nawilżenie, a jakby jeszcze tak z Maxowca zaczerpnąć nawadnianie?

----------


## adam_mk

:ohmy: 
Możesz jaśniej?
Bo dla mnie - to mylisz pory roku i dnia...
"..żeby w razie problemów jakichś ..."
JAKICH?
Wywal kawę na ławę!

Chyba zacznij czytać od początku...
To wcale nie jest złośliwość!
Pamiętasz jeszcze O CO CHODZI w tym wszystkim?
Adam M.

"żeby w razie problemów jakichś dostęp był łatwiejszy..."

Albo zakopiesz te kamienie w złym miejscu - to i Bóg Ci nie pomoże, albo w dobrym, jak nakazuje fizyka.
OPOWIEDZ nam tu, jak się "psują" kamienie w żwirowcu!
CO chcesz tam naprawiać?
KAMIENIE?!!!

Adam M.

----------


## fuzja

> Możesz jaśniej?
> Bo dla mnie - to mylisz pory roku i dnia...
> "..żeby w razie problemów jakichś ..."
> JAKICH?
> Wywal kawę na ławę!
> 
> Chyba zacznij czytać od początku...
> To wcale nie jest złośliwość!
> Pamiętasz jeszcze O CO CHODZI w tym wszystkim?
> ...


No dobra może przesadziłem trochę. Oczywiście że nic nie ma się prawa zepsuć w żwirowcu. Ale ja po prostu wole unikać pchania czegokolwiek pod podłogę garażu. coś się źle zagęści, coś się pod własnym ciężarem ułoży i mi podłoga osiądzie jak 2 samochody wjadą, kret sobie toaletę urządzi w pobliżu albo mi rura od szamba zacznie właśnie gdzieś tak przeciekać (przykłady tylko). dlatego naturalną rzeczą przy umiejscowieniu żwirowca poza obrębem domu jest stworzenie takiej jakby hybrydy. I tu się zastanawiam ile wziąć z którego rozwiązania (jeśli cokolwiek można wziąć) ile metrów rurowca i jaka powierzchnia żwirowca. No chyba że się ewidentnie według was nie da. wystarczy powiedzieć słuchaj no nie kombinuj tak się nie da i robię rurowca. Ot tyle.

----------


## adam_mk

Ależ - DA SIĘ!
Tylko - PO CO?

WIESZ co budujesz?
Stosujesz jednocześnie 100 zabezpieczeń :"na wszelki wypadek" czy budujesz urządzenia sprawne?

POSTAW problem.
POSZUKAJ rozwiązania.
Zbuduj (zastosuj) je lub nie.

Adam M.

----------


## GrzegorzPN

Każdy musi przez różnego typu dywagacje przejść.To dobrze, bo czasem ktoś coś w końcu wymyśli.
Fuzja. Kawa na ławę: żwirowiec jest najlepszy i już. Nie ma co pitolić o śmiesznych oszczędnościach.
Najgorzej oszczędzać na takich sprawach. Kupisz sobie najwyżej kanapę obita materiałem a nie skórą.
Do żwirowca musisz mieć dobre warunki. A więc jeśli kupiłeś z rozwagą działkę, na której nie ma wysokiej wody gruntowej to już zaoszczędziłeś. Jesli kupiłeś mokrą jak szmata do podłogi to ja sprzedaj komuś kto nie czyta tego forum. Też zaoszczędzisz. Poważnie.

----------


## Jani_63

Ee, nie jest tak źle żeby od razu działki się pozbywać  :big grin: 
GWC jest kilka typów i jest takie które sprawdza się idealnie właśnie przy wysokim poziomie wód gruntowych

----------


## Mice

> No dobra może przesadziłem trochę. Oczywiście że nic nie ma się prawa zepsuć w żwirowcu. Ale ja po prostu wole unikać pchania czegokolwiek pod podłogę garażu. coś się źle zagęści, coś się pod własnym ciężarem ułoży i mi podłoga osiądzie jak 2 samochody wjadą, .


nic nie musisz zagęszczać, chudziak, styro, beton b20 z zatopioną siatką i nawet mucha nie siada, nie wspomnę o samochodzi 1,5t.. 3 lata bez problemu

----------


## woj_tech

Witam,
Mam rozterki co do granulacji zwiru do mojego zwirowca. Czy frakcja 15-30 bedzie za drobna na zwirowiec ? Pytam bo taka mam dostepna w najblizszej odleglosci.  Grubszej bede musial szukac gdzies dalej co podrozy koszty transportu.

----------


## adam_mk

Kształtem musisz zbliżyć się do KWADRATU.
Powinno działać dobrze, pomimo, że drobny..
Jaki duży żwirowiec planujesz?
Oszacujmy co wyjdzie!
Adam M.

----------


## clif

Panowie.  Mam  dziurę wyrytą przez  koparkę na głębokośc 2,5 m. ,ale o takich  proporcjach 2,5 x 18 m. Mam dostęp do żwiru o frakcji 30-80. Wody w wykopie obok na głębokości 3 metrów nie ma.  Jak najmniejszym kosztem dostosowac powyższe wymiary do żwirowca ?? Zastanawiałem się nad maxowcem ale koszty wyjda podobne jak przy żwirze. Jak to rozwiązać, bo dziure muszę już za chwilę zasypac  :sad: .

----------


## adam_mk

Bardzo nieoptymalne proporcje tego żwirowca się szykują...
Zadziała, ale...
MOGĄ się pojawić opory przepływu! Wtedy zwykle stosowany, małej mocy, wentylator sobie może nie poradzić.

Est modus in rebus!
Zrób DWA złoża!
Ten "dywanik" podziel na połowę.
W połowie wstaw wylot do domu.
Na obu końcach daj wloty (dwa wloty i wspólny wylot).
Nie wiem czy wystarczająco jasno opisuję...
Masz długość około 18m na 2,5m
Od "lewej"
rura 2,5m - wlot I
złoże I o "długości" około 5-6m
rura wylotowa 2,5m - do domu
złoże II o długości około 5-6m
rura 2,5m - wlot II
Wyjdzie złoże 5 x 6 = 30m2.
Prawie idealne!
Bezoporowe i o wielkiej wydajności.

Reszta - klasycznie.
Geowłuknina, ew. folia, styro itd...

Adam M.

Masz już tę dziurę...
Walnij tam wzdłuż złoża, po obu dłuższych bokach, rury drenarskie i wprowadź do jakiej studzienki.
TERAZ to banał, a nie wiesz co będzie za lat 20, jak "ktoś coś postawi" w okolicy...
Jakby co, to ZAWSZE sobie to utrzymasz w stanie idealnym!
A.M.

----------


## woj_tech

Witam,

Dziura wykopana, wymiary to 6x6 gleboko na ok 2.5m. Zaplanowalem sobie zloze o grubosci 0.7m. Dom ma 160m2 pow urzytkowej, wg twoich zalecen Adamie powinno byc ok. Ale z tego co piszesz zwir jednak za drobny. Mam obawy ze zloze sie za mocno zagesci co spowoduje znaczny wzrost oporow.  Zasypujac pare tysiakow w ziemi wolalbym nie popelnic jakiegos glupiego babola, ktory polozy dzialanie calego ustrojstwa.

----------


## adam_mk

Dom 160 m (po podłogach).
3 x 160 = 480m3 (grubo szacowane)
Max wydajność przy 5m/sek w rurze głównej fi 200 sprawę rozwiązuje poprawnie.
Powierzchnia przekroju rury fi 200 to 314cm2
Złoże 6 x 6 x 0,7 (m) to w przekroju 6 x 0,7 = 4,2 m2
To to samo co 42000cm2
Załóżmy że TEN ŻWIR (drobniutki) ma tylko 1% "miejsca na powietrze" pomiędzy ziarnami (ma więcej jak 3%).
WTEDY
1% z 42000 = 420cm2
A ta rura ma... 314cm2....

NIE MA OPORÓW!!!
Ale tylko wtedy, gdy są to OTOCZAKI (piłeczki, a nie łom kamienny).

Adam M.
(pomogłem?  :Lol:  )

----------


## woj_tech

Dzieki, pomogles. 
Jednak jeszcze poszukam grubszego zwiru  :smile: . Jezeli znajde grubsza frakcje a koszt trasportu nie porazi to wole juz do tego calego interesu dorzucic jeszcze pare stowek zeby spac spokojnie.

----------


## Jani_63

Twoja sprawa.
Adam przystępnie (jak tylko On potrafi  :smile:  ) Ci to wyliczył że działać będzie bo musi i to optymalnie.
A Ty "niewierny Tomaszu" (bez obrazy) :wink:   - wieżę ale n a wszelki wypadek ... :big grin:

----------


## clif

Adam mk , mam te dziurę fizycznie. Wody gruntowe mi nie grożą wręcz odwrotnie,jakby odkrywka koło mnie powstała to będe miał suszę :wink: Nie chce pchac sie tez  za bardzo w koszty bo chałupa nie skończona jeszcze a z kasą troche krucho. Zwir 40-70 próbuje załatwic "po znajomosci" stąd parcie na żwirowca..Reasumując- dwa kolektory ssące na końcu i początku złoża i jeden wylotowy-wspólny na środku.Fajny pomysł....Rozumiem że średnice wlotów mogą być odpowiednio mniejsze( fi-150).Wylot do budynku mam już założony fi-200( wtakim układzie lepiej było by pewnie z 250).Rury -kolektory 200 juz leża nawiercone,wiertłem fi-4(200 otworów na 1mb),czekają na odpowiednie przycięcie długości. Trochę kombinacji będzie z doprowadzeniem wylotu z żwirowca bo krótszym bokiem dołek jest zwrócony do budynku( jest z 5 metrów do obrysu).Wylot do domu w takim układzie puszczę po złożu,mając zapas głębokości. Jaką wysokośc złoża przyjąć? (Kolektory mam fi 200)
pozdrawiam kreatywnych

----------


## Jani_63

Z tą zamianą wlotów ssących z DN 200 na DN150 to bym nie kombinował.
Oszczędność prawie żadna, a każde zmniejszenie oporów mile widziane  :smile: 
Czy dobrze zrozumiałem że otwory wierciłeś 4mm wiertłem?  :ohmy: 
I jeszcze mała dygresja.
Pamiętaj żeby prowadząc doprowadzenie po złożu zachować spadek w kierunku złoża.
Przy tej głębokości wykopu wejście do domu powinno Ci wyjść poniżej głębokości przemarzania  :wink:

----------


## clif

Przepraszam-Jani_63  zjadłem 1...wiertło 14.. Odnośnie spadków to  zaczynam od strony budynku z głębokości ok.1,5 m,więc będzie dobrze.
Materiały wykorzystuje te które mam dostępne bezkosztowo,akurat 150 x 2 powinna nie dawac wiekszych oporów niż jedna 200 wlotowa którą już mam zakopaną pod budynkiem. 


Jak kogoś interesują ceny żwiru 40-80 pod Mietkowem -obecnie 40 zł/tona netto + dojazd,a więc drożeje  :sad: ..

Wczoraj zastanawiałem sie jeszcze o umieszczeniu kolektorów zasil. i wylotu  po dłuższej krawędzi  złoza,z czerpnią i wylotem po przekątnej. Jak by to wyglądało gdyby żwirowiec w ten sposób  pracował ??

----------


## adam_mk

Zadziała, ale...
Sam nie wiem...
Cuś mi mówi, że to,co zaproponowałem długoczasowo zadziała lepiej.
A bywa i po miesiąc wściekłych upałów...
Adam M.

----------


## clif

Jeszcze nie mam żwiru,i do tego zaczęło padac. A u mni e  teren zryty i patelnia nie wjedzie  :sad: 
MAm więc troche czasu nad rozwinięciem koncepcji kolektorów po boku 10 metrowym. Nie ukrywam że jedna rura wystająca ze złoża bardziej by mi odpowiadała niż dwie..Odległosc między kolektorami dokładnie 2,4 metra.i tu pewnie odległośc musi byc za całej długości identyczna. Przepływy bedą bardzo niskie bo rozłożone w poprzek. Ważny byłby rozkład przepływów w tak wąskim przedziale złoża. Hmm, korci mnie ten sposób wykorzystania złoża, przy czym równie intrygujący jest pomysł Adama m_k. 
U mnie przez weekend ma kropic,wiec jeszcze pare dni po deszczu będe miał  spokój,zanim będzie dostawa żwiru.
pozdrawiam

----------


## NiePZB

Witam, od jakiegoś już czasu śledzę ten wątek i podoba mi się pomysł żwirowca, zwłaszcza korzyści jakie można za jego pomocą osiągnąć: naturalna klimatyzacja, oszczędność energii ale też (w przeciwieństwie do rurowca) filtracja powietrza. Nie ukrywam, że (trochę za sprawą tego forum) przymierzam się do jego budowy. W ramach rewanżu za cenne uwagi tu zawarte, chciałbym się podzielić swoimi premyśleniami, na temat pewnego "ale", które jak do tej pory zostało tu marginalnie potraktowane, a według mnie (i nie tylko) zasługuje na większą uwagę. Chodzi jak w temacie o naturalny, ale promienitwórczy gaz szlachetny radon, który powstaje w ziemi z rozpadu uranu (więcej informacji choćby tu http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radon). Jego regionalne natężenie jest bardzo zróżnicowane, na terenach o glebach gliniastych (ze względu na małą przenikliwość) raczej niewielkie, ale nigdy nie wiadomo. W Polsce temat jest mało znany i chyba trochę lekceważony, natomiast na zachodzie wygląda to już inaczej. Np. na oficjalnej stronie szwajcarskiego ministerstwa zdrowia (http://www.bag.admin.ch/themen/strah...x.html?lang=de) poświęca się temu sporo uwagi. Wg. ich danych każdego roku na raka płuc umiera w Szwajcarii 2700 osób, z tego szacuje się ok. 200-300 osób na skutek działania radonu. Tzn. ok 10% śmiertelnych skutków raka płuc to wina działania radonu, to daje mu drugie miejsce po paleniu tytoniu! Myślę, że to główna przyczyna, dlaczego na zachodzie GWC jest praktycznie niestosowane (w przeciwieństwie do rurowca - choć i tu zaleca się ostrożność z radonem). Nie chcę nikogo straszyć, ani odradzać budowy GWC, bo myślę, że problem można rozwiązać. Istnieją urządzenia pomiarowe (np. ramon 2.2 za ok. 240 EUR), które pozwalają posiadaczom GWC (i nie tylko) na bieżąco sprawdzać, czy mają ten problem, czy nie. Ja zamierzam pozostać przy GWC (głownie ze względu na jego filtrację powietrza i okresowe zapaszki w mojej okolicy), ale chcę go trochę odizolować od gruntu warstwą chudziaka, ze spadem i możliwośćią odpłynięcia skroplin. Dodatkowo zamierzam zostawić sobie opcję na montaż wentylatora na wlocie powietrza, tak aby w GWC powstało nadciśnienie i nie były zasysane gazy gruntowe. Ale to tylko na wypadek gdyby pomiary wskazały taką potrzebę.

----------


## vega1

eee tam  :big grin: 
Bardziej szkodliwe może być powietrze którym oddychasz  :smile:

----------


## Jani_63

*NiePZB*, proponuję jeszcze raz przeczytać wątek jak nie chcesz "zabić" tego swojego żwirowca.

----------


## NiePZB

> *NiePZB*, proponuję jeszcze raz przeczytać wątek jak nie chcesz "zabić" tego swojego żwirowca.


Nie jestem mordercą, dlaczego miałbym chcieć cokolwiek "zabić"  :no: 
Czytanie tego wątka od początku to już prawie samobójstwo, można by poprosić o jakąś wskazówkę? Chodzi może o izolację termiczną GWC przez chudziaka?

----------


## Jani_63

Dobrze kombinujesz..
Pisało o tym już nie raz, że GWC żwirowy jest typem wymiennika bezprzeponowego.
Jeśli odetniesz go warstwą betonu od gruntu unniemozliwisz dyfuzje pary wodnej, a to ona jest odpowiedzialna za wymianę ciepla w GWC bezprzeponowym.   
Wymienników bezprzeponowych jest kilka typów, zawsze można jakiś dopasować do istniejących warunków gruntowych, a każdy z nich ma zdolność stabilizowania poziomu wilgoci powietrza nawiewanego czego GWC przeponowe nie potrafią.

----------


## mamut 74

> Witam, od jakiegoś już czasu śledzę ten wątek i podoba mi się pomysł żwirowca, zwłaszcza korzyści jakie można za jego pomocą osiągnąć: naturalna klimatyzacja, oszczędność energii ale też (w przeciwieństwie do rurowca) filtracja powietrza. Nie ukrywam, że (trochę za sprawą tego forum) przymierzam się do jego budowy. W ramach rewanżu za cenne uwagi tu zawarte, chciałbym się podzielić swoimi premyśleniami, na temat pewnego "ale", które jak do tej pory zostało tu marginalnie potraktowane, a według mnie (i nie tylko) zasługuje na większą uwagę. Chodzi jak w temacie o naturalny, ale promienitwórczy gaz szlachetny radon, który powstaje w ziemi z rozpadu uranu (więcej informacji choćby tu http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radon). Jego regionalne natężenie jest bardzo zróżnicowane, na terenach o glebach gliniastych (ze względu na małą przenikliwość) raczej niewielkie, ale nigdy nie wiadomo. W Polsce temat jest mało znany i chyba trochę lekceważony, natomiast na zachodzie wygląda to już inaczej. Np. na oficjalnej stronie szwajcarskiego ministerstwa zdrowia (http://www.bag.admin.ch/themen/strah...x.html?lang=de) poświęca się temu sporo uwagi. Wg. ich danych każdego roku na raka płuc umiera w Szwajcarii 2700 osób, z tego szacuje się ok. 200-300 osób na skutek działania radonu. Tzn. ok 10% śmiertelnych skutków raka płuc to wina działania radonu, to daje mu drugie miejsce po paleniu tytoniu! Myślę, że to główna przyczyna, dlaczego na zachodzie GWC jest praktycznie niestosowane (w przeciwieństwie do rurowca - choć i tu zaleca się ostrożność z radonem). Nie chcę nikogo straszyć, ani odradzać budowy GWC, bo myślę, że problem można rozwiązać. Istnieją urządzenia pomiarowe (np. ramon 2.2 za ok. 240 EUR), które pozwalają posiadaczom GWC (i nie tylko) na bieżąco sprawdzać, czy mają ten problem, czy nie. Ja zamierzam pozostać przy GWC (głownie ze względu na jego filtrację powietrza i okresowe zapaszki w mojej okolicy), ale chcę go trochę odizolować od gruntu warstwą chudziaka, ze spadem i możliwośćią odpłynięcia skroplin. Dodatkowo zamierzam zostawić sobie opcję na montaż wentylatora na wlocie powietrza, tak aby w GWC powstało nadciśnienie i nie były zasysane gazy gruntowe. Ale to tylko na wypadek gdyby pomiary wskazały taką potrzebę.


myślę że jeżeli do żwirowca użyjesz otoczków które setki tysięcy lat leżały w bieżącej wodzie (rzeki) to nie ma się czego obawiać albo zostało to wypłukane albo uległo rozpadowi, ten radon o którym piszesz to moim zdaniem efekt składowania odpadów  z elektrowni jądrowych prawda jest taka że handel tym świństwem jest olbrzymi a wszyscy dookoła udają że nie ma problemu

----------


## NiePZB

> Dobrze kombinujesz..
> Pisało o tym już nie raz, że GWC żwirowy jest typem wymiennika bezprzeponowego.
> Jeśli odetniesz go warstwą betonu od gruntu unniemozliwisz dyfuzje pary wodnej, a to ona jest odpowiedzialna za wymianę ciepla w GWC bezprzeponowym.   
> Wymienników bezprzeponowych jest kilka typów, zawsze można jakiś dopasować do istniejących warunków gruntowych, a każdy z nich ma zdolność stabilizowania poziomu wilgoci powietrza nawiewanego czego GWC przeponowe nie potrafią.


Współczynik oporu dyfuzyjnego betonu jest wprawdzie wyższy niż gruntu, ale jest to "tylko" jego dwukrotność (wg. PN-EN 12524), nie jest więc to jakaś wielka zapora. Inna sprawa nie wiem, czy ktoś jest w stanie ocenić w jakim stopniu para wodna przyczynia się do transportu ciepła. Na moje wyczucie to jednak przewodność cieplna odgrywa większą rolę, a tą beton ma podobną (albo i lepszą) jak większość gruntów. Myślę, że jeśli nawet sprawaność żwirowca spadnie to raczej niewiele. Z dwojga złego to i tak wolę (trochę) "zabić" żwirowca, niżby miało być odwrotnie.

----------


## NiePZB

> myślę że jeżeli do żwirowca użyjesz otoczków które setki tysięcy lat leżały w bieżącej wodzie (rzeki) to nie ma się czego obawiać albo zostało to wypłukane albo uległo rozpadowi, ten radon o którym piszesz to moim zdaniem efekt składowania odpadów  z elektrowni jądrowych prawda jest taka że handel tym świństwem jest olbrzymi a wszyscy dookoła udają że nie ma problemu


Sęk w tym, że radon nie bierze się z tych kamyków tylko z gruntu i to samo zagrożenie istnieje także dla np. słabo izolowanej piwnicy czy ziemianki. Radon powstaje (pośrednio) z uranu, który jest naturalnie w gruncie, w niektórych regionach mniej w innych więcej. W Kletnie (koło Kłodzka) można nawet zwiedzać sztolnie po byłej kopalni uranu. Gdzieś czytałem, że anglicy porobili pomiary stężenia radonu w swoich jaskiniach i w niektórych było ono tak wysokie, że zdecydowanie odradzają pobyt w nich. Na miejscu grotołazów zaopatrzyłbym się w odpowidnie dozymetry.
Szwajcarzy robią na bieżąco pomiary w piwnicach domów w całym kraju i podają mapkę ze skalą zagrożenia. Podany wyżej link jest po niemiecku, ale te same informacje są podane także po angielsku http://www.bag.admin.ch/themen/strah...x.html?lang=en, włosku i francusku.

----------


## Jani_63

Pal licho grotołazów, ale zakładać blaszany suspensor przy każdym zejściu do piwnicy do cholernie niepraktyczne i niewygodne.
Ale o jajka trzeba dbać  :big grin:

----------


## dpo

> Szwajcarzy robią na bieżąco pomiary w piwnicach domów w całym kraju i podają mapkę ze skalą zagrożenia.


Mam pomysl.
Z uwagi na fakt ze u nas nikt tego nie mierzy (chodzi mi o agendy rzadowe) i raczej nie bedzie, mozesz napisac jakis donos do Inspekcji Pracy (albo czegos w tym stylu)
na największy działający GWC w Polsce  EXBUD-SKANSKA Kielce ze masz jakies niepokojace objawy (spisz sobie z netu jakie sa po "przedawkowaniu" radonu) i by zapobiec katastrofie sugerujesz im przeprowadzenie badan w tym kierunku.
Z checia sam bym poczytal taki raport  :smile:

----------


## adam_mk

NiePZB
Ten problem (radonu) też był bogato dyskutowany.
OSOBIŚCIE robiłem pomiary i nawet wklejałem fotki.
Nie mamy w GWC tego problemu.
FAKT, że są miejsca, gdzie może się zdarzyć większe stężenie, ale zwykle TAM nikt się nie buduje.
Jest cała sieć punktów pomiarowych tła.
Obserwuje się je i monitoruje.Stale, ciągle i od lat...
Po prostu - Zwykłemu zjadaczowi chleba ta wiedza jest potrzebna jak psu piata noga...
A że w Szwajcarii mają akurat boom na mierniki?
Moda...
A Ty? Wszędzie chodzisz z dozymetrem?
Ja bym mógł, bo mam ich kilka (różnych), ale i tak tego nie robię...
Nie ma po co.

Adam M.

----------


## NiePZB

Adam M.
Rzeczywiście teraz sobie przypominam, dałeś kiedyś niezły wykład na ten temat, nawet mnie to wtedy przekonało, dlatego dość szybko o tym zapomniałem. Teraz odszukałem ten wątek: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...on#post2434564 . W świetle tego co ostatnio czytałem na temat sposobu pomiaru natężenia występowania radonu, to Twoje pomiary nie były jednak zbyt miarodajne. Zaleca się bowiem pomiar przynajmniej miesięczny (najlepiej w okresie zimowym) a lepiej całoroczny. Dodatkowo nawet jeśli u Ciebie ten problem nie występuje (co jest nawet wielce prawdopodobne) to nie świadczy to jeszcze, że tego problemu nie ma w całej Polsce. Możliwe, że jest on mniej powszechny niż w Szwajcarii, jak sam pisałeś radon występuje głównie tam gdzie uran, a ten najczęściejw skałach granitowych. Szwajcaria górami stoi, więc ten problem może być tam istotnijeszy, gdybym miał robić pomiary w Polsce, do pomiaru wybrałbym jakieś piwnice w okolicach Kłodzka. Patrząc na tę szwajcarską mapę terenów zagrożonych to widać na oko, że jest to 10-20% powierzchni kraju, choć i to pewnie jest wzięte na wyrost (lepiej dmuchać na zimne). Dane statystyczne mówią jednak, że nie jest to tam problem marginalny (10% śmiertelnych przypadków raka płuc). 
Możliwe, że trochę przesadzam z tą ostrożnością, ale mieszkam w terenie górzystym i wolę być zbyt niż za mało ostrożnym. Mnie osobiście zaniepokoiły te szwajcarskie dane (zwłaszcza, że na oficjalnej stronie ministerstwa zdrowia), no i to że szukając sporo na niemieckojęzycznych stronach praktycznie nie natknąłem sie nigdzie na żwirowce, a parę razy spotkałem się nawet z ostrzeżeniami na temat (dość popularnych) rurowców ze względu na możliwość zasysania radonu przez nieszczelne rury. 
Ja użytkownikom żwirowców dla spokoju sumienia radziłbym zrobić jednak taki pomiar, w większości wypadków nic on nie wykryje (miernik można wtedy przekazać/sprzedać dalej, istnieją też tańsze jednorazowe próbniki), ale tych może parę procent miałoby za co dziękować. Ale to tylko moje skromne zdanie i nie mam zamiaru nad tym dłużej deliberować ani specjalnie nikogo przekonywać, oczywiście każdy zrobi jak uważa.

----------


## szczukot

Ale .... "male ilosci promieniowania" sa przeciez zdrowe  :smile: 

Fantom

----------


## adam_mk

O tym, że gdzieś występuje radon świadczy podniesienie poziomu tła.
To łatwo stwierdzić....
Trudniej jest sobie wyobrazić, że radon występuje też w ... wodach mineralnych!
Są z głębokich ujęć...
A jakie zdrowe!  :Lol: 
No i - ci biedni górnicy!
Piwnice wypełnione radonem w naszych domach mają nam spędzać sen z powiek, a oni?
W dużo głębszych piwnicach buszują!
I - żyją!
Przestają, jak im co na łeb spadnie a nie z powodu radonu.

Adam M.

To co teraz?
Zaczynamy się bać mineralki i badać każdą butelkę?
Łatwiej przecież spotkać się z butelką mineralki jak z GWC, zwłaszcza żwirowym...
A.M.

----------


## NiePZB

Niestety nie wiem jak i gdzie jest mierzony ten poziom tła, tak jak już wspomniałem Szwajcarzy preferują bezpośrednie monitorowanie radonu w piwnicach domów (bodajże w każdej gminie kilka).
Skutki działania radonu (czy promienotwórczych pierwastków postałych z jego rozpadu) wychodzą dopiero po dłuższym czasie i to też pewnie nie u każdego. Rak płuc może się objawić i po wielu latach. Azbest przez wiele lat był uznawany za bezpieczny, bo też działa z "opóźnionym zapłonem". A że azbest jest dużo bardziej rozprzestrzeniony i można go namacać to i efekt jego działania jest bardziej widoczny.
Ci górnicy to może faktycznie są biedni, ciekawe czy ktoś robił kiedy jaką rzetelną statystykę na co umierają górnicy (ci nie przywaleni - na emeryturze). Ale faktycznie jak kogo skała albo pylica dobrze przydusi to na raka już nie umrze  :sad: 
Co do mineralki to się lepiej nie wypowiadam, bo i wiadomości mam tu znikome.

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

Panowie, nieubłaganie nadchodzi czas podjęcia ostatecznych decyzji co do typu GWC.
Czy użytkownicy GWC ceramicznych mogliby podzielić się uwagami na ich temat?
Czy budując MAX-owca dzisiaj i mając taką wiedzę, jaką macie coś byście zmienili?

----------


## adam_mk

Warto poczytać, bo jak kto umie czytać ze zrozumieniem tekstu - to spokojniej do piwnicy zejdzie  :Lol: 
http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radon
http://portalwiedzy.onet.pl/25393,,,...cze,haslo.html

Maxowce są tak "świeże", że chyba jeszcze nie ma "gotowych" chałupek z nimi
 :Lol: 
Z tego co ja wiem - nic bym nie zmieniał...

Adam M.

----------


## lolek30

Panowie i Panie  :smile:  

Czy istniała by możliwość żeby zrobić GWC wodny zasilając nagrzewnice lamelową w jakiś sposób przez wode z wodociągu ? poprzez jakąś pompę recylkulacyjną ? 
Może nie bezpośrednio wodą ale po przez dodatkowy wymiennik ciepła żeby w samej nagrzewnicy lamelowej nie była już woda użytkowa tylko glikol żeby nie zamarzł.

Tak sobie dumam, że woda w wodociągu ma te kilka stopni , w zimie pewnie ma tyle co w najlepszym wypadku możemy wyciągnąć z wymiennika gruntowego.. tylko jak to zrobić żeby to miało szanse zadziałać bo wiadomo, że woda po przejściu przez wymiennik oziębi się po kilku przejściach pewnie może zamarznąć ... ehh chyba się jednak nie da tak prosto.. :|

----------


## adam_mk

TAK!
Da się - tylko po co?
Rozumowanie jest poprawne technicznie, ale...
Możliwe (celowe) do zastosowania tam, gdzie występuje CIĄGŁY pobór wody (technologicznie).
W normalnym domu nie ma tej możliwości...
Adam M.

Poprawka!
JEŻELI masz w domu ujęcie wody z dwóch różnych rur (nie spotkałem!) TO się da zrobić "wprost".
A.M.

----------


## NiePZB

Ja spokojnie do mojej piwnicy już nie schodzę (ale o tem potem). 
Nawet w wikipedii ktoś napisał o możliwości powstawania raka płuc u górników spowodowanego radonem. Dodam, że jest to nawet zaliczane do chorób zawodowych górników (to już nie z wikipedii). Chociaż moim zdaniem górnicy węgla kamiennego raczej nie powinni być na to zbytnio narażeni (ze względu na rózne pochodzenie skał). Co do wody mineralnej  to też się trochę oczytałem, no i wychodzi na to, że picie jej nie będzie niebezpieczne z dwóch powodów: 1. nikt nie pije mineralki w tak dużej ilości by mogło to być szkodliwe, 2. nie w każdej mineralce jest rozpuszczony radon, a nawet jeśli jest,  to podczas rozlewania jego większa część się już ulotniła. Problem z mineralką mogą mieć pracownicy w rozlewni, bo tam właśnie się go dużo wydziela.
Co do mojej piwnicy, to już zakupiłem ten przyrząd do pomiaru stężenia radonu (Ramon 2.2) i wstawiłem do piwnicy domu w którym aktualnie mieszkam.
No i po dwóch dniach wyszło mi ponad 800 Bq/m3 co według szwajcarskiej normy dwukrotnie przewyższa zalecaną maksymalną wartość i niewiele już brakuje do maksymalnej dopuszczalnej wartości (1000 Bq/m3). Ale jak już pisałem pierwsze miarodajne wyniki otrzymuje się dopiero po miesiącu, więc to się może jeszcze zmienić. Umówiłem się już z przyszłym sąsiadem, że zrobię u niego w piwnicy taki pomiar, bo jeszcze miesiąc czasu mam zanim zacznę się budować. Coś jednak czuję, że tego mojego żwirowca trzeba będzie zabezpieczyc od gruntu.

----------


## adam_mk

"Bekerel jest bardzo małą jednostką, dlatego w praktyce często używane są jej wielokrotności: kBq, MBq, GBq oraz TBq. *Na przykład, aktywność naturalnego izotopu potasu 40K w ciele ludzkim wynosi średnio około 4 kBq, a więc 4 000 rozpadów na sekundę*[1]. Bomba atomowa użyta w Hiroszimie (14 kt) wydzieliła substancje promieniotwórcze o aktywności około 8·1024 Bq.[2]"

Zalecam *RTFM*

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

I coś jeszcze...
"Zjawisko promieniotwórczości (radioaktywności) polega na spontanicznych przemianach niestabilnych jąder atomowych (radionuklidów) i emisji promieniowania jądrowego, głównie α, β i γ. Jest to własność materii od czasu powstania jąder atomowych. Promieniowanie jądrowe działa więc na człowieka od zarania jego dziejów podobnie, jak promieniowanie kosmiczne, dochodzące stale z przestrzeni międzygwiezdnej i ze Słońca.

Obecnie, w naturalnym środowisku ziemskim występuje w różnym stężeniu [1]:

    * 29 radionuklidów pochodzenia geologicznego (utworzonych przy formowaniu się Układu Słonecznego) o okresie połowicznego zaniku porównywalnym z wiekiem Ziemi (4,5 mld lat). Wśród nich izotopy: potasu K-40, rubidu Rb-87, toru Th-232, uranu U-238 i 235 i in.
    * 43 radionuklidów pochodnych z naturalnych szeregów promieniotwórczych U-235, U-238 i Th-232, m.in. izotopy: radu Ra-226, radonu Rn-222, ołowiu Pb-214, bizmutu Bi-214, talu Ta-208.
    * Ponad 30 radionuklidów (dwudziestu kilku pierwiastków) od H-3 do Bi-205, w tym 25 nuklidów o okresie połowicznego zaniku dłuższym niż 1 miesiąc, a 15 radionuklidów dłuższym niż 1 rok, wytwarzanych w oddziaływaniu pierwotnego promieniowania kosmicznego z atmosferą. Są one najczęściej wytwarzane w sposób ciągły w reakcjach w reakcjach jądrowych wysokoenergetycznych cząstek (p, n, α) tego promieniowania z jądrami atomów atmosferycznych. Tak powstają m.in. izotopy: węgla C-14, trytu H-3, berylu Be-7 i in. Śladowe ilości tych izotopów przychodzą wprost z Kosmosu. 

Niektóre z nich znajdują się, w śladowych ilościach, również w człowieku: C-14 i K-40, we wszystkich tkankach, Pu-239 i Sr-90 - w kościach, U-238(235) - w nerkach, J-131 - w tarczycy. Trafiają tam z otaczającego środowiska głównie drogą oddechową i pokarmową. Naturalne radionuklidy są więc wszechobecne na Ziemi. Ich promieniowanie wraz z promieniowaniem kosmicznym tworzy naturalne tło promieniowania jonizującego działającego stale na człowieka.

Rozkład zawartości poszczególnych radionuklidów w naturalnym środowisku ziemskim nie jest jednorodny. W niektórych miejscach (komponentach środowiska) jest ona anomalnie duża, przekraczając wartości średnie nawet wieleset razy. Dla scharakteryzowania natężenia promieniowania jądrowego i zawartości poszczególnych radionuklidów podaje się ich aktywność, wyrażaną w bekerelach (Bq = 1 rozpad/s), w jednostkowej masie (objętości) danego ośrodka.

Przeciętna całkowita aktywność ciała człowieka wynosi ok. 100 Bq/kg. Typowe aktywności najczęściej spotykanych radionuklidów w glebach Polski: U-238, zawierają się w przedziale 4,8 - 118 Bq/kg (średnio 26 Bq/kg), Th-228 - w przedziale 3,6 - 77 Bq/kg (średnio 21 Bq/kg), K-40 - w przedziale 111 - 967 Bq/kg (średnio 413 Bq/kg). Średnia aktywność Rn-222 w powietrzu przy ziemi wynosi ok. 4,4 Bq/m3, ale w parterowych zabudowaniach może przekraczać 200 Bq/m3."

Wiecej masz tu:
http://www.radioaktywnosc.umcs.lublin.pl/?id=3

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

"Przeciętna całkowita aktywność ciała człowieka wynosi ok. 100 Bq/kg."

Jak jesteś "facet" i masz około 80kg to promieniujesz średnio 80 x 100 = 8000 Bq

WIEDZIAŁEŚ O TYM?
(czy masz może sporo tych mierników do opchnięcia...)

Adam M.

Możesz te normy Szwajcarskie tu gdzieś wkleić?
A.M.

----------


## NiePZB

normy są cytowane np. tu:
http://www.bag.admin.ch/themen/strah...XI2IdvoaCUZ,s-
(strona 16)
i tu:
http://www.bag.admin.ch/themen/chemi...XI2IdvoaCVZ,s-
(strona C/1)
Jest też wskazanie Unii Europejskiej zalecające dla nowych domów wartość jeszcze niższą bo tylko 200 Bq/m3 (średnio w roku)
http://ec.europa.eu/energy/nuclear/r...n/90143_en.pdf
i podobno w wielu krajach unii te wartości obowiązują
WHO idzie jeszcze dalej i zaleca 100 Bq/m3
http://whqlibdoc.who.int/publication...547673_eng.pdf

Co do tych mierników (co ich tyle naprodukowałem): w Polsce biznesu na radonie raczej się nie rozkręci, bo i uranu tu mało:
http://www.min-pan.krakow.pl/Wydawni...22/21-niec.pdf
a i ludzie nieufni  :yes:

----------


## adam_mk

Bardzo niejasno się wypowiadasz!
CO TO ZNACZY, że zaleca się taką czy inną wartość koncentracji radonu?
Unia kazała - to radon ma się rozpadać zgodnie z dyrektywą?

Od zawsze z gromadzeniem się radonu walczono wentylując (przewiewając) pomieszczenia.
Radon był, jest i będzie...
Na parterze, na piętrach, w piwnicy...

Wracamy do problemu - że nie każda działka tak samo dobra do budowy domu.
Są miejsca (to prawda!) gdzie raczej nie należy się budować (z różnych powodów).
Adam M.

----------


## GrzegorzPN

zaraz ktoś wyskoczy, że rurowiec Rahaua jest najlepszy
radon był od zawsze więc jestesmy do niego przyzwyczajeni
Jest jeszcze takie rozwiązanie, żeby dom stawiać na palach - lepsza izolacja i wogóle :wink:

----------


## NiePZB

> Bardzo niejasno się wypowiadasz!
> CO TO ZNACZY, że zaleca się taką czy inną wartość koncentracji radonu?
> Unia kazała - to radon ma się rozpadać zgodnie z dyrektywą?
> 
> Od zawsze z gromadzeniem się radonu walczono wentylując (przewiewając) pomieszczenia.
> ...


Nawet jeśli w gruncie występują duże ilości radonu, to nie znaczy, że jego poziomu w domu nie można ograniczyć.
Oczywiście, że można i jak sam zauważyłeś najprościej można to zrobić wentylując pomieszczenia.
Inna możliwość obniżenia poziomu radonu w domu to po prostu uszczelnienie piwnic, jeśli ktoś buduje piwnicę wodoszczelną lub nawet tylko dobrze izolowaną termicznie to już automatycznie zabezpieczy się przed radonem - o ile powłoka od strony ziemi  jest naprawdę szczelna (płyta fundamentowa ma tu swoją kolejną zaletę), włącznie z przejściami dla mediów.
Trzecia możliwość polega na stworzeniu nadciśnienia w budynku (tam gdzie jest wentylacja mechaniczna z nawiewem i wywiewem nie powinno to być problemem). 
Czwarta to np. zbudowanie studni (albo żwirowca) odciągającej radon z gruntu. 

Jeszcze w temacie co to znaczy wartość zalecana, np. w Szwajcarii obowiązują dwie wartości:
400 Bq/m3 - jest to wartość zalecana do osiągniecia, którą trzeba brać pod uwagę podczas planowania i budowy domów. Jest to wartość odpowiadająca tzw. aktualnemu poziomowi techniki. Zamawiając dom u projektanta i/lub wykonawcy, domyślnie wychodzi się z założenia, że ten dom tak będzie zaprojektowany/wykonany, że ten poziom nie zostanie przekroczony. O ile się nie umówiliśmy inaczej, w razie przekroczenia tej wartości mogę domagać się usunięcia niedociągnięcia.
1000 Bq/m3 - to już wartość graniczna, ustawowa. Tu już nawet jako lokator mogę się domagać usunięcia problemu wyższego poziomu (wtedy właściciel domu ma na to 3 lata). Domagać się tego może (a nawet musi, o ile o tym wie) urząd kantonalny.

Jak trochę poszperać w internecie, to się okazuje, że temat już był niejednokrotnie wałkowany nawet w mediach. Jest taka ciekawa strona (http://www.halat.pl/radon.html) gdzie są zebrane różne wycinki prasowe, listy i ekspertyzy, są zarówno głosy alarmujące jak i uspokajające. Dużo jest na temat wody mineralnej i zwykłej. Okazuje się też, że mam konkurencję w Polsce w produkcji mierników.  :big grin:  
Jest też mapa Polski z podanym występowaniem uranu i tu (jak dla mnie) 2 zdziwienia: 1. w Kotlinie Kłodzkiej mało uranu 2. Wrocław na złożach uranu zbudowany. 
Ja przestudiowałem stronę tylko pobieżnie, bo dla mnie temat jest już zamknięty, decyzje w sprawie żwirowca zapadły: 
1. przyrząd pomiarowy już zakupiony 
2. chudziak na dno i boki (glina może by też wystarczyła, ale chudziak pewniejszy)
3. zaplanowana możliwość pracy żwirownika z nadciśnieniem
4. piwnica (na płycie fundamentowej) i tak miała być wodoszczelna
5. wlot powietrza do żwirowca przynajmniej 1 m nad poziomem gruntu

Mam jeszce wiele detali do zaprojektowania, a budowa tuż, tuż, więc do tematu radonu (choć ciekawego) na razie nie wracam. A i temat dla większości forumowiczów jest bez znaczenia (bo nie mają u siebie poważnego stężenia radonu).

Na koniec jeszcze wyrywek z jednej ekspertyzy (całość na stronie z powyższego linku):

"
...
8. Po licznych kontrowersjach na temat ew. szkodliwości, tzn. zwiększonego ryzyka raka płuc w wyniku ekspozycji na radon w mieszkaniach, obecnie uważa się (szereg badań wykonanych metodą przypadków klinicznych i kontrolnych), że ryzyko to jest uchwytne i że wzrostowi stężenia radonu - w okresie wieloletnim - o 100 Bq/m3 towarzyszy wzrost nadmiaru ryzyka względnego (ERR) rzędu 10 - 20 %. W szeregu krajów, gdzie problem ekspozycji na radon w mieszkaniach ma charakter zjawiska częstego i intensywnego ustalono tzw. zalecane przez UE poziomy akcji (wahające się w granicach 100 - 1000 Bq/m3), które powinny uruchamiać postępowanie zaradcze, zmierzające do zmniejszenia ekspozycji metodami technicznymi.

9. W Polsce nie ma obecnie żadnych przepisów definiujących taki poziom. Rozpoznane średnie roczne stężenia w okolicy Kowar wahają się w zakresie od 100 do 700 Bqm-3, przy czym wartości w pomieszczeniach mieszkalnych przekraczają 400 Bq/m3 w 1/3 przypadków (badania IMP Łódź).

W wyborze okolic do systematycznego monitorowania mieszkań trzeba kierować się znanymi warunkami geologicznymi, które zwiększają prawdopodobieństwo wzmożonej emisji radonu z gruntu. Instytuty resortowe mają odpowiednie dane na ten temat i zakres monitorowania może być ustalany na tej podstawie".

Prof. dr hab. Julian Liniecki
Przewodniczący Komisji Higieny Radiacyjnej
Rady Sanitarno - Epidemiologicznej 
"

----------


## adam_mk

Wyprodukował mądre i słuszne pismo (bo w tej radzie coś robić od czasu do czasu trzeba).
Wywalił zalecenia....
Jak osiągnąć cel - nie powiedział!
Proponuję podciąganie w Sudety i okolice Wrocławia świeżego powietrza z okolic Bałtyku.
Bo to lokalne, za oknem, to pełne jest radonu...

Dziwny ten żwirowiec budujesz...
Ale...
To Twoje. Wolno. Wszystko, co nie zakazane - wolno robić...

Adam M.

----------


## Jooro

Wracając do tematu maxowców, to polecam tzw, przepały. Tańsze i odporniejsze na zlasowanie, ale do kupienia raczej tylko w cegielniach, bo są traktowane jako niepełnowartościowe i do składów raczej nie trafiają. Niektóre, to prawie porcelana.

----------


## @[email protected]

> Za "ciepło" na pomiary, ale zaglądam od czasu do czasu. -10 -> +5,6
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Adam


To teraz z praktyki MAXowca ciąg dalszy...
GWC chodzi cały czas od listopada, dziś wyskoczyło u mnie -16, na wylocie z GWC było +4,2 

Pozdrawiam
Adam

----------


## Piczman

To tak średnio , uważam .
Wynik podobny jak w glikolowym.

----------


## adam_mk

Nie oczekujmy cudów!
Na takiej głębokości zbyt wysokich temperatur nie ma...
Jak tam (pod ziemią) jest jakie 7stC a wylot ma  prawie 5 to źle nie jest.
Za to jest gwarancja, że mroźna zima dla tego domu "nie istnieje".
@[email protected] pisze, że przy pracy ciągłej.
Cel został osiągnięty.
Gratuluję!
Adam M.

----------


## Piczman

Pisałem w kontekście żwirowca, ten chyba ma dużo lepsze wyniki, a maxowiec powstał jako zamiennik.
Mam rację ?

----------


## @[email protected]

Ja jestem zadowolony z wyniku. Za dużo mniejszą kasę mam + przed reku bez względu na temperaturę na dworze, a o to chodziło. Pisałem, że nic nie dorówna żwirowemu... (tak sądzę).
adam_mk - nie miałem okazji podziękować za pomoc przy projekcie wentylacji, więc teraz dziękuję. Dziękuję też wszystkim za inspirację i pomysł na MAXowca  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam
Adam

----------


## Piczman

> Ja jestem zadowolony z wyniku.,,, Pisałem, że nic nie dorówna żwirowemu... (tak sądzę).


Jak tak to OK.
Gratuluję również odwagi i skrupulatności oraz dziękuje za to że zgodnie z przyjętymi "zasadami" opisujesz to co zbudowałeś i tym samym pomagasz innym.

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## clif

congratulations panowie  za  nowy  typoszereg  GWC a [email protected] za prekursorstwo  w praktykowaniu tegoż  :smile:  
Ja na razie stoję w lesie, zimno i do bani w ogóle na zewnątrz. Dziura czeka, bedę ją poszerzał do ok.3,5 m x 7 moze 8 m. Mam dostęp do żwiru ale 32-150 niezbyt dobrze przepłukanego w super cenie ale  raczej na tę  opcję sie nie zdecyduję. Dalej badam rynek  żwirowy.
pozdrawiam

----------


## anderian

Piękne konstrukcje GWC Panowie

Aktualnie sam myślę nad instalacją GWC w budowanym domu w związku z czym mam pytanie odnośnie nagrzewnicy
Przeglądam stronę http://www.pwpot-promont.com.pl i znalazłem kilka ich rozwiązań
- NAGRZEWNICE WODNE KANAŁOWE NWK 
- CHŁODNICE WODNE RAMOWE CWR 
- CHŁODNICE WODNE KANAŁOWE 

Najciekawiej wyglądają nagrzewnice ponieważ mają wyjście na okrągły kanał
tylko czy NWK250 sprawdzi się w połączeniu z 2x100m fi25 + rekuperator 400m3/h ?

czy lepiej zastosować CWR400X400 (4 czy 6 rzędowe) i samemu zrobić obudowę do niego ?

----------


## adam_mk

Chyba zacznij czytać od początku...
Nagrzewnica pracuje na parametrach wysokich.
Tak od 60 do 90stC.
U Ciebie pod ziemią tyle jest?
A jak zapuścisz jej te 7stC to co będzie na wylocie?

Adam M.

----------


## asolt

> Chyba zacznij czytać od początku...
> Nagrzewnica pracuje na parametrach wysokich.
> Tak od 60 do 90stC.
> U Ciebie pod ziemią tyle jest?
> A jak zapuścisz jej te 7stC to co będzie na wylocie?
> 
> Adam M.


Na wylocie otrzymamy następujące parametry:
Nagrzewnica - Dane Techniczne
Typ 32,00x27,70 6T 8R 400A 3,0P 4 NC – NWR 400x200
Moc 2,18 kW
Powietrze
Cisnienie 1,00 bar
Strumien objetosciowy 300,0 m3/h
Temperatura na wejsciu -20,00 °C
Temperatura na wyjsciu 1,70 °C
Wilgotnosc wzgledna na wejsciu 100,0%
Wilgotnosc wzgledna na wyjsciu 14,75%
Gestosc na wejsciu 1,20 kg/m3
Strata cisnienia 25,25 Pa
Predkosc na wlocie do wymiennika 1,09 m/s
Powierzchnia wymiany 10,53 m2
Wspolczynnik zanieczyszczenia 0 m2 K/W
Wspolczynnik zanieczyszczenia 0 m2 h °C/kcal

Czynnik
Rodzaj czynnika PROPYLENE GLYCOL 35%
Strumien objetosciowy 734,4 kg/h
Predkosc 0,4645 m/s
Temperatura na wejsciu 6,00 °C
Temperatura na wyjsciu 3,00 °C
Strata cisnienia - w kolektorach 5,60 kPa
Strata cisnienia - w rurkach 6,86 kPa
Strata cisnienia calkowita 12,46 kPa

Dane otrzymane z firmy "Promont"
Nagrzewnica bardzo starannie i solidnie wykonana.
Cena z dnia 28.12.2010 to 610.10 zł brutto ( Vat 22%)
Zakupiona, nie zamontowana.
Obliczenia dotyczace pracy chłodniczej podam wkrótce.

----------


## asolt

Chodzi oczywiście o nagrzewnicę NWR 400x200 8 rzędową

----------


## szczukot

Rozumiem ze NWK to dokladnie to samo tylko z obudowa.

ociekacz zaden nie potrzebny ?

Fantom

----------


## asolt

Wg rysunków NWK I NWR to nie to samo. W sprawie ociekacza i rozmiarów najlepiej zadzwonić do Promontu.

----------


## anderian

racja, chłodnica pracuje z cieczą o niskich temperaturach, nagrzewnica o wysokich

jutro zadzwonie i napiszę jakie są rożnice między chłownicami ramowymi a kanałowymi

----------


## Piczman

Taka że ramowa ma gęste lamele i powietrze przepływa przez nią bardzo szybko, za szybko dla warunków gwc.
Daje spore opory i krótki czas wymiany .

----------


## anderian

Czyli zostaje chłodnica kanałowa ?
http://www.pwpot-promont.com.pl/prod...elowe_CWK.html

niestety ceny wyższe ale za to mają wersję z odkraplaczem

znalazłem jeszcze takie
http://www.geoclima.com.pl/geoclima/...e-cwk-2010.pdf

http://www.ampar-silesia.pl/wpliki/c...ava_210_98.pdf

fajne bo otwory ma już okrągłe

----------


## asolt

> Chodzi oczywiście o nagrzewnicę NWR 400x200 8 rzędową


Niestety pomyłkowo podałem złe oznaczenie podane wyżej parametry dotyczą chłodnicy CWR 400x200 8 rzędowa

Odkraplacz zalecany jest przy prędkości powietrza powyżej 3m/s

----------


## adam_mk

I TERAZ wszystko jakby jaśniejsze...
8 rzędowa... nie 2 rzędowa
Adam M..

----------


## asolt

> Taka że ramowa ma gęste lamele i powietrze przepływa przez nią bardzo szybko, za szybko dla warunków gwc.
> Daje spore opory i krótki czas wymiany .


Pomiędzy chłodnicą ramową a kanałową jest tylko taka różnica,że rurka miedziana ma wymiary 12x0.4 w ramowej, a w kanałowej 12x0.5, rozstaw lamelek jest taki sam,
chłodnica kanałowa posiada obudowę i może być opcjonalnie wyposażona w odkraplacz dla prędkości powyżej 3 m/s. Opis dotyczy chłodnic Promont

----------


## Piczman

To po co kombinować?
Juwent jest sprawdzony.
Za drogi czy co ?

----------


## anderian

a juwent jaki ma symbol chłodnic używanych do GWC bo na stronie są jedynie chłodnice freonowe :/

----------


## Jani_63

Są to nagrzewnice lamelowe wodne *NLW*
Jak podasz im parametry w jakich ma pracować to Ci wyliczą dokładnie jaka ma być i "uszyją" na miarę  :smile:

----------


## asolt

Podaję dane dla chłodnicy CWR 400x200 8 rzędów - Promont

Chlodnica - Dane Techniczne
Typ 32,00x27,70 6T 8R 400A 3,0P 4 NC – CWR 400x200
Powietrze
Moc jawna 1,44 kW
Moc ukryta 0,7561 kW
Moc 2,19 kW
Cisnienie 1,00 bar
Strumien objetosciowy 300,0 m3/h
Temperatura na wejsciu 32,00 °C
Temperatura na wyjsciu 16,85 °C
Wilgotnosc wzgledna na wejsciu 45,00
Wilgotnosc wzgledna na wyjsciu 86,57
Entalpia na wejsciu 66,35 kJ/kg
Entalpia na wyjsciu 43,12 kJ/kg
Strata cisnienia 31,64 Pa
Predkosc na wlocie do wymiennika 1,09 m/s
Powierzchnia wymiany 10,53 m2
Wspolczynnik zanieczyszczenia 0 m2 K/W

Czynnik
Rodzaj czynnika : PROPYLENE GLYCOL 35%
Predkosc 0,2333 m/s
Strumien objetosciowy 0,3612 m3/h
Temperatura na wejsciu 8,00 °C
Temperatura na wyjsciu 14,00 °C
Strata cisnienia - w rurkach 2,66 kPa
Strata cisnienia - w kolektorach 6,37 kPa
Strata cisnienia calkowita 9,33 kPa
Wspolczynnik zanieczyszczenia 0 m2 K/W

----------


## szczukot

W jakim to celu ? Chlodni raczej nikt z tego watku nie szuka

Fantom

----------


## asolt

> W jakim to celu ? Chlodni raczej nikt z tego watku nie szuka
> 
> Fantom


Chodziło mi wykorzystanie gwc latem do chłodzenia powietrza.

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

> To teraz z praktyki MAXowca ciąg dalszy...
> GWC chodzi cały czas od listopada, dziś wyskoczyło u mnie -16, na wylocie z GWC było +4,2 
> Pozdrawiam
> Adam


Jak sądzicie,
czy można spodziewać się lepszych parametrów w drugim i kolejnych latach eksploatacji, kiedy to maksowiec będzie miał możliwość nagrzać swoje otoczenie podczas lata?

----------


## Jani_63

+ 4oC to przecież nie jest zły wynik.
W dłuższym okresie pracy temperatura ta może być wyższa, ale przypuszczam że tylko w pierwszej części sezonu grzewczego.
Później się ustabilizuje, a wynik ten świadczy o rzeczywistych możliwościach GWC ceramicznego przy założonej jego powierzchni.
Rozbudowa (zwiększenie powierzchni wymiany) będzie tu odgrywała większą rolę dla ewentualnego podniesienia temperatury uzyskiwanej przez GWC. 
IMO

----------


## GrzegorzPN

No, pięknie. Oby teraz w hurtowni nie pytali czy pustaki na ściany czy na GWC :smile:  Bo może być różnica w cenie

----------


## ja14

Wobec ciaglych watpliwosci (imo uzasadnionych) co do trwalosci ceramiki pod ziemia zastanawiam sie nad silikatami. Z tego co wiem dobrze znosza wilgoc i sa ciezsze niz ceramika wiec maja wieksza pojemnosc cieplna. Czekam na opinie...

----------


## adam_mk

Nie spodziewałbym się zdecydowanych zmian relacji temperaturowych w następnych latach.
GWC nie nagrzeje swego otoczenia latem na zapas, na zimę.
To nie akumulator ciepła.
Ziemne akumulatory ciepła buduje się nieco inaczej.

Z silikatów jeszcze nikt GWC nie zbudował, to relacji nie ma.
Zbuduj i zbierz jakie dane.
Mnie się wydaje, ze w silikatach będzie sporo mniejsza powierzchnia styku strugi, bo dziury w nich są małe.
Pojemność cieplna materiału ma tu mniejsze znaczenie. 

DLACZEGO nie potraficie zrozumieć, że w GWC i pompach ciepła nośnikiem strumienia ciepła jest WODA?
Ściślej - wilgoć w gruncie.
A pojemność cieplną wody zna każdy.
Nawet bibuła nasączona wodą ma pojemność cieplną wody.
Ceramika, styropian czy silikaty - też.

Adam M.

----------


## clif

Witam panowie
  Zaraziłem ideą GWC sąsiada , :smile:  . A że zostało mu duuużo pustaków teriva z keramzytu to podrzuciłem mu pomysł wykorzystania ich do  wymiennika. 
Ciekawe na ile użycie terivy z keramzytu  było by skuteczne  w takiej instalacji.  Tak  pobieżnie licząc to ma tych pustaków na dobre 50 m.2.   Jak  myślicie  nie wyklnie mnie z tym pomysłem?  :smile:  
pozdrawiam zimujących !

----------


## GrzegorzPN

Z okazji nadchodzącej wiosny proponują zając się tematem chłodzenia za pomocą GWC  :big grin:

----------


## eRaf

może mi ktoś doradzić jaką długość ma mieć GWC rurowy, rura kanalizacyjna fi200, dla PCI P-W dla CWU, dla wydajności 500m3/h, przy założeniu iż przy temp.zew.  - 20C na wyjściu z GWC ma być co najmniej 0C, grunt gliniasto-piaskowy (są miejsca że jest czysta glina, a zdarzają się "żyły piaskowe"), GWC po wyjściu z domu byłoby układane w prostej linii ze spadkiem w kierunku czerpni (nie mam ograniczeń powierzchniowych, jak już to ograniczenia finansowe) na głębokości 1,5-2m, w każdym bądź razie jaka musi być minimalna dł. tego GWC.
Pzdr

----------


## vega1

obawiam się że ponad 100 metrów. ALe nic Ci z tego nie wyjdzie. Za duże opory będzie to dawało. Gra nie warta świeczki.

----------


## eRaf

to może inny kształt GWC, ale wydawało mi się iż prosty odcinek będzie miał najmniejsze opory, czyż nie tak ?

----------


## adam_mk

Tak na szybko, to...
Trzeba by rzucić kostkę, albo popatrzyć w jakie fusy po kawie...

Dla konkretnej lokalizacji przydałby się jaki rok pomiarów testowych.
Adam M.

----------


## eRaf

tak na szybko, to rzut kostką i fusy na pewno przydadzą mi się do projektu  :sad: 
myślałem iż skoro działa już "troszku" tych gwc rurowych to można coś policzyć, doradzić do zakładanych przeze mnie ww. warunków, podałem może zawyżone kryteria, ponieważ coraz częściej można spotkać PCI P-W do CWU coraz bardziej wydajne tzn. pracują z coraz mniejszą przepływnością (m3/h) zapewniając podgrzanie CWU do coraz większych temperatur przy "zasilaniu" powietrzem o coraz niższych temperaturach - technika idzie do przodu - przyjmijmy zatem przepływ 300-350m3/h minimalna temperatora na wyjściu GWC nadal 0C. Ma to sens czy nie, czy zarzucić pomysł czy nie ?

----------


## vega1

> to może inny kształt GWC, ale wydawało mi się iż prosty odcinek będzie miał najmniejsze opory, czyż nie tak ?


prosty odcinek - tak. Ale aby zniwelować opory, trzeba by było dać większą średnicę rur od GWC a najlepiej nawet puścić kilka rur równolegle. Ale to i tak raczej nie przejdzie. Tak jak piszę, gra nie warta świeczki. Raz że takie GWC to duże koszty a dwa to przy takich ilościach przerabianego powietrza zostaje kłopot skroplin i stojącej wody w rurach której może być sporo.

----------


## eRaf

vega1, dzięki za zainteresowanie, zmieniłem trochę kryteria (m3/h), skropliny to nie problem w moim przypadku, tzn. będę ew. miał odp. spadek i gdzie je "wypchnąć"
poza tym to GWC pracowałoby tylko wtedy kiedy temp. za GWC będzie większa niż temp. zew.

----------


## vega1

nie ma sprawy. Ja sam kiedyś chciałem ten sposób wykorzystać. Znalazłem nawet markową pompę która zasysała mniej niż 300m/3 powietrza na godzinę. Proś Adama z postów powyżej. Jak ktoś coś wymyśli to on. Ja do dziś się wzoruje na jego "mózgu"   :smile:    (ale wciąż brakuje mi jakieś 98%)

----------


## adam_mk

Źle się do problemu zabraliście...
(dlatego te fusy czy kostka...)

Rozważacie pracę ustrojstwa W ZIMIE!!!
Wilgotność względna powietrza wtedy zwykle oscyluje około ZERA!!!
Cała wilgoć z powietrza leży wtedy pod nogami... to takie białe... śnieg...
W urządzeniu, gdzie jest tylko dogrzewanie (to GWC w zimie) NIGDY nie zobaczycie skroplin! (bo niby skąd mają się brać, i jak?).
Jedyne, co można tak uzyskać to wściekle suche powietrze ogrzane do około +2 czy+4stC.
Tam NIE MA CIEPŁA!!! (ciepło właściwe powietrza jest bardzo nikłe).
Ten rurowiec to najgorsze z możliwych podejść!

Tu konieczny by był GWC BEZPRZEPONOWY.
Żwirowiec, ceramiczny czy podobny - tak, zeby dobrać się do tej chmurki WILGOCI o temperaturze około 2-4stC.
W TYM JEST CIEPŁO!
(zobacz  ciepło parowania/skraplania wody)
Ale....
Generujesz tu mechanizm ostrego wysuszania gruntu... (zabierając te pary stale i dużo).
Więc?
Tak na jedno oko widzę, że trzeba by tu zrobić coś ze cztery razy większe jak na potrzeby wentylacji...
Wyjdzie na jedno - czy dolne źródło zakopiesz w postaci rurek z glikolem czy proponowaną metodą...
Jakieś mieć MUSISZ - i nie może być NIEWYDOLNE!!!
Może zmodyfikować tę pompę?
Zrobić jej na lato P-W a na zimę glikol-woda?
Przeróbka "dla ludzi".

Adam M.

----------


## panfotograf

Witam
Mam wentylację mechaniczną (rekuperator Bartosza) i kopcących sąsiadów.
Na wsi bida i sadząc po zapachach i kolorach dymów z kominów ludzie palą wszystkim.
Ponieważ mam działeczkę (tzn. kawałek pola) dość długą więc postanowiłem że zrobię czerpnie powietrza jakieś 50-80 metrów od domu (teraz jest w ścianie północnej).

W związku z tym mam kilka pytań :
1.Mam dość wysoki (czasami b. wysoki) poziom wód gruntowych - czy do rury łączącej czerpnię powietrza i dom nie będzie wpływać woda? Jeśli wpłynie trochę to jedynie będzie nawilżać powietrze, ale jak zaleje całkowicie to co wtedy?
2. Czy żeby uniknąć problemu z pkt 1 nie byłoby rozsądnie pod rurą do powietrza (przy okazji) puścić drenaż i podłączyć do sączka okalającego dom? (czerpnia będzie na terenie położonym niżej niż dom o jakieś 1/2m)
3. Rozumiem że będzie to przy okazji gruntowy wymiennik ciepła - na jakiej głębokości położyć rurę?
4. Teraz czerpnię powietrza mam na ścianie północnej na wysokości 5 m. Czy puszczać kanał do czerpni w styropianie na ścianie zewnętrznej (styropian 15 cm) ? Czy robić dziurę w fundamencie, podłodze (wylewka z kafelkami) i drugiej podłodze drewnianej?
Łatwiej by mi było w styropianie, ale czy wtedy zimą powietrze nie będzie mi się wychładzać?
5. Czerpnia będzie już za terenem ogrodzonym. Jak ją zabezpieczyć przed złośliwym wrzuceniem zdechłej żaby (lub czegoś gorszego) do środka?

----------


## Piczman

Ty to wszystko przez zapach ???

----------


## panfotograf

> Ty to wszystko przez zapach ???


Nie.
Przez szereg chorób (łącznie z rakiem) które się dostaje wdychając palone śmieci w piecach sąsiadów.
Jeden podobno przywozi plastikowe rolki z zakładu i nimi pali. Czym palą inni to nie wiem. Nie chcą mnie wpuszczać do kotłowni, a nasyłać policji na wszystkich nie mam siły.

----------


## Piczman

Jak nic pasuje tu rorowiec ze spadkiem w kierunku czerpni, studzienka przy niej załatwi problem ewentualnej wody która się wykropli w lecie.
tylko trzeba będzie wypompowywać i sprawdzać .
Problem szczelności pozostaje, drenaż tu nie pomoże na złe połączenia.
Poczytaj i popytaj tych co rurowy zbudowali, podobno da się to zrobić dobrze/szczelnie .
Czerpnię miał j-j taką nierdzewkę z gęsta siatką, tam chyba nikt nic nie wrzuci  :wink:

----------


## Jani_63

Skoro jesteś z sąsiadami w stanie "wojny", to poważnie przemyśl umieszczenie czerpni po za terenem ogrodzonym.
Zdechły szczur wrzucony do czerpni wydaje się prawie pewny  :smile:

----------


## grzeniu666

Panowie, z tego co dotychczas tu poczytałem w moich warunkach wodny 1 wydaje mi się właściwy. Pod tym kątem studiuję temat (min. wątek ten i "wodny tym rencami"), ale może ja osioł jestem i czegoś zasadniczo nie rozumiem, a za hasłami z moich badań geo na FM googlarka mówi mało. *Czy możecie rzucić okiem na moje warunki i potwierdzić lub zakwestionować wybór wodnego 1?*

Grunt u mnie wygląda tak:
- do 0,2 ppt humus
- do 1,3 ppt piasek średnioziarnisty
- do 2,2 ppt glina pylasta
- dalej piasek gliniasty / glina piaszczysta / glina zapiaszczona

*TU* link do badań geotechnicznych

Te grunty, z tego co znajduję, określane są jako wysadzinowe, więc z tego (i z zapisków geotechnika) rozumuję że wilgoć dla wodnego powinna być sprzyjająca.

Wodę mierzyłem na przestrzeni ostatnich 6 msc i wygląda to tak (lustro ppt, od X 2010): 
1,75
1,45
1,35
1,32
1,65
1,85 (coś szybko spadło po zimie)

Na działce spadek ~1,2%, to mierzone na środku, więc na szerokości ~50m ten poziom zmienia się +-0,3m.

Jak sądzę w miare możliwości powinienem rurki zakopywać tam gdzie jest niżej (czyli woda bliżej powierzchni), czy mam rację? 
Czy podpowiecie w jaką ilość rurki powinienem celować wg Was? Skłaniam się do ~200m / 25mm (lub 32mm) na głębokości ~1,8m. Do przewietrzania mam ~620m3, zależy mi też na wydajności latem (ale będę miał dość akumulacyjną budowlę: płyta, silikaty, styro 20cm, okna "nie-pasywnie": zrównoważone stronami świata i ~1/5 pow. podłóg).

Pozdrawiam!
Grzesiek

----------


## Piczman

Mnie się wydaje że tu chodziło o dmuchanie na zimne niż wojnę z sąsiadem.
Zawsze by można postawić jakiś szałas dla tej czerpni  :wink:

----------


## Piczman

Kolego Grzesiek , jak dla mnie to Ty tam strasznie sucho masz !

----------


## panfotograf

> Zawsze by można postawić jakiś szałas dla tej czerpni


Myślałem o kręgu (takim betonowym z przykrywką). W ściankach można wywiercić otwory, tylko wtedy osy i szerszenie będą miały piękny domek.

----------


## grzeniu666

> Kolego Grzesiek , jak dla mnie to Ty tam strasznie sucho masz !


Witaj! No żeby od razu "strasznie"... chyba nie? Choć wiem że to nie szałowo (szczególnie teraz) pod wodnego1. Trochę się obawiam wody (przez możliwość migracji w górę geo podciągnął mi do II kat. geotechnicznej), pod tym względem jest bezpieczny.

Z tego co widzę na FM w podobnych warunkach ludzie robią wodnego1. Utrwaliłem sobie, że glina (mam ją od 1,3-2,2m) dobrze trzyma wilgoć, i jak narazie dla rurek na 1,8-2m ppt lustro wody wydaje się OK, co będzie dalej nie wiem, będę monitorował nadal (jeszcze ze 2-3 msc spokojnie, o ile ktoś lub natura mi już ostatniego odwiertu nie zasypie  :mad:  ) Czytam o tej glinie ale w sumie nie mam pewności na ile ona jest zbita, w jakim stopniu wędrówka wody w niej jest możliwa. Zasypanie rur w wykopie od góry jak raczej spulchni i uczyni grunt bardziej przepuszczalnym od góry.

A który GWC według Ciebie ma szanse u mnie zagrać najlepiej?

----------


## adam_mk

Glina potrafi podnosić kapilarnie wodę z -50ppt.
Tu obserwujesz wodę stale w okolicy 1,5 do 2mppt.
TAM powinna leżeć ta rura wodnego1.
Sugeruję sprawdzone 2 x 100mb fi 25 równolegle (dla cieczy równolegle a nie w terenie!  :Lol:  )
Końce i początki w kącie gdzieś przy ścianie. Tam połączysz w fi 32.

Pełną wydajność uzyskasz, jak się poruszona gleba uleży (w następnym sezonie).

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

?
Dwa razy poszło...
A.M.

----------


## grzeniu666

Dobry Wieczór!




> Glina potrafi podnosić kapilarnie wodę z -50ppt.
> Tu obserwujesz wodę stale w okolicy 1,5 do 2mppt.
> TAM powinna leżeć ta rura wodnego1.
> Sugeruję sprawdzone 2 x 100mb fi 25 równolegle (dla cieczy równolegle a nie w terenie!  )
> Końce i początki w kącie gdzieś przy ścianie. Tam połączysz w fi 32.
> 
> Pełną wydajność uzyskasz, jak się poruszona gleba uleży (w następnym sezonie).
> 
> Adam M.


Jeeeeee!!!  :wiggle:  Jest Adam, dobre słowo i od razu lepszy humor wraca (jak mi Piczman zasiał niepokój cały dzień struty czytałem forum  :wink:  ) Czyli mówisz nie ma dramatu? Bo tak się już się zastanawiałem czy ta moja glina na którą tak liczyłem nie jest przypadkiem np. za wysoko, i wstyd (chyba) się przyznać wymyślałem że może wykop (jeszcze lepiej szeroki na dwie nitki) zasypać właśnie łatwo przepuszczalnym "czymś" coby NIE było zbite i ułatwiało wędrówke wodzie...

Zobaczę (w miarę możliwości) co się będzie działo z tym poziomem wody dalej. Na ile to może mieć znaczenie?

Acha, a lepiej wg Ciebie kopać tam gdzie teren niżej (bliżej do wody), odwrotnie czy bez znaczenia (zakładając ułożenie na tym samym poziomie względem lustra wody)...?

----------


## adam_mk

Jak kopać - to najlepiej w okolicach ... września.
Bo wtedy te wody są najgłębiej i jest najłatwiej.
Ogród tam jakiś będzie...
Jakieś przyłącza...
Trzeba coś wybrać, co nie koliduje z zagospodarowaniem terenu i instalacjami.
Jak się da - to tak jak piszesz. Tam, gdzie woda najpłyciej.
Jak się nie da - to TU też będzie dobrze! Tę wodę masz gdzie trzeba (ogólnie).

Gliny ZAWSZE są mokre.
Kopiesz i się ledwie kleją do szpadla...
Zrób tam ( w tej glinie) pustkę - to wypełni się wodą!

Adam M.

----------


## grzeniu666

> Jak kopać - to najlepiej w okolicach ... września.
> Bo wtedy te wody są najgłębiej i jest najłatwiej.
> Ogród tam jakiś będzie...
> Jakieś przyłącza...
> Trzeba coś wybrać, co nie koliduje z zagospodarowaniem terenu i instalacjami.
> Jak się da - to tak jak piszesz. Tam, gdzie woda najpłyciej.
> Jak się nie da - to TU też będzie dobrze! Tę wodę masz gdzie trzeba (ogólnie).


Planowałem to układać jak się uda przed fundamentem (ten będzie planowo ~maja), ale może przygotuję przepust i jakoś (?) rurki położę i przeciągnę potem... Będę patrzył co się tam w tym odwiercie dzieje. Jak tak śledzę poczynania forumowych budowlańców, zwykle rurki chyba szły przed fundamentem (przewiduję płytę fundamentową, jeśli to ma jakieś znaczenie).

OK, to przebijam się dalej przez wątki z ogniskowaniem na wodny1  :smile: 


Dzięki! Pozdrawiam,
Grzesiek

----------


## Piczman

> jak mi Piczman zasiał niepokój cały dzień struty czytałem forum  ) Czyli mówisz nie ma dramatu?



Chyba mnie źle zrozumiałeś, u mnie woda jest na kilkunastu centymetrach cały rok dlatego twoje warunki są dobre i dla wodnego i dla rurowca.
Może nawet dla żwirowca ,,,
Pisałeś jak byś twierdził ze tylko wodny się nadaje .

Szkoda że odpisałeś od razu  :wink: 

pozdr.

----------


## grzeniu666

*Piczman*, chyba faktycznie się lekko nie zrozumieliśmy. Zakodowałem sobie wodnego1, nie pamiętam czy jako jedyny możliwy, czy najlepszy. Odświerzyłem temat i będę się raczej trzymał tego wyboru (diabli wiedzą jak wysoko woda może podejść, a rurowy myślę niepewny w szczelności) choć tak dobrze jak Ty nie mam (kojarzę że masz sporo wody, regularnie zaglądam do Twojego dziennika - BTW wielkie dzięki i gratulacje!). I opinia Adama, co tu dużo gadać, też ma swoją siłę  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam,
Grzesiek

----------


## aadamuss24

Witam. Opiszę jak wyglądało u mnie nawadnianie GWC żwirowego i co z tego wyszło  :smile:  
Na kamieniach od gwc ma ułożone kilkanaście metrów rury fi 20 ponawiercanej wiertłem fi 2 dosyć gęsto, trudno powiedzieć ile jest tych otworów. Wilgotność w domu około 31 %, raz było krytyczne 27 % i dlatego zebrałem się za uskutecznienie nawilżania. Oczywiście koniec rurki zakopany w studzience która mocno zamarzła i musiałe trochę pokopać aby się do tego końca podłączyć z wodą.
Podłączyłem wąż i puściłem ciepłą wodę na gwc. Wylałem tego kilkaset litrów, cały bufor z którego idzie cwu wychłodził się do 14 stopni. Przy normlanym korzystaniu z cwu jak wypuszczę 400 litrów wody to temp. bufora spada na 32 stopnie, tutaj wody musiało polecieć dużo więcej. 
Wyniki są takie:
31% przed zraszaniem - godz. 12
31% po zraszaniu - ok. 19
35% ok 21 ale to raczej spowodowane mopem i myciem podłogi, o tyle zawsze podnosi się wilgotność po mopie  :smile: 
31% dni kolejne.
Moim zdaniem żadnej wyraźnej zmiany, może gdyby było więcej rury nad złożem to byłoby lepiej ? raczej w to wątpię.
 Myślałem, że jak będę lał ciepłą wodę to parowanie będzie większe i będzie lepiej ale jakoś efektów nie widać. 
Teraz gdy na zewnątrz jest cieplej i trochę pada deszcz wilgotność podniosła się na 36 % ale to też jest mało. 
Może ktoś jeszcze to sprawdzi u siebie dla porównania  :smile:  piwopijca  :smile: 
pozdr adam

----------


## ravbc

> Wyniki są takie:
> 31% przed zraszaniem - godz. 12
> 31% po zraszaniu - ok. 19
> 35% ok 21 ale to raczej spowodowane mopem i myciem podłogi, o tyle zawsze podnosi się wilgotność po mopie 
> 31% dni kolejne.


A jak miałeś przy tej okazji ustawioną wentylację? Może wyłączona była?  :wink:  A poważniej, to spodziewam się, że przy tych temperaturach zewnętrznych, czas potrzebny na nawilżenie tego powietrza w stopniu, który mógłby jakkolwiek wpłynąć na wilgotność wewnątrz, będzie raczej duży. Być może wręcz będzie to niemożliwe ze względu na już dość dużą wilgotność względną powietrza czerpanego do GWC. Być może lepsze efekty były by w trakcie mrozów, ale pewnie też przy bardzo małej wymianie.

----------


## aadamuss24

Wymiana ustawiona non stop na 100m3/h. Jak zalewałem to wodą to temperatury były jeszcze lekko ujemne. Ja liczyłem, że czas będzie raczej krótki gdyż powietrze bardzo suche było na zewnątrz. Czekałem z pisaniem kilka dni ale nic się nie zmieniło. pozdr adam

----------


## k62

Lookita pisał, że zadziałało.
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post3990921

1-03-2010 pisałem:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post3971932

----------


## aadamuss24

Nie mam możliwości pomiaru wigotności przed reku  :sad:  U Lookity działało, ciekawe jak teraz ? Pomiary też z marca czyli podobne warunki. pozdr adam

----------


## Jani_63

Po mojemu zadziałało to tak:
Wylałeś 400l które przeleciały przez złoże i go przepłukały.
Woda dotarła do podłoża i została wchłonięta.
Wilgotność gruntu pod złożem trochę się zwiększyła, ale zimne parowanie wymaga czasu i powierzchni, a Ty tego czasu nie dałeś.
Pozytywnym wnioskiem tego eksperymentu jest fakt że masz złoże odporne na podtopienia (szybkie odprowadzenie wody do gruntu)  :smile: 
Za oddawanie wilgoci powietrzu przechodzącemu przez złoże (zimne parowanie) podczas nawilżania odpowiada powierzchnia parowania, w tym przypadku powierzchnia otoczaków po której woda ścieka do gruntu.
Podawanie znacznie mniejszych ilości wody nad cała powierzchnią złoża, ale w znacznie dłuższym czasie powinno przynieś efekt.
Inna sprawa że warunki atmosferyczne są trochę niesprzyjające
Obawiam się tylko że duża ilość otworków fi 2mm może spowodować brak wypływu na kocu rurki nawilżającej.
Ale może tylko niepotrzebnie kraczę  :wink:

----------


## adam_mk

Uważam, że przeprowadziłeś konkretne doświadczenie.
Warunki, w jakich je przeprowadziłeś opisałeś.
Teraz czas na wnioski.

Problem zawilgocenia lub przesuszenia domu - to problem poważny i realnie - występuje!
Wszelkie zmiany w zakresie średniej wilgotności DOMU (ścian, podłóg, wykładzin, mebli, stolarki, gratów zgromadzonych ORAZ ŁADUNKU POWIETRZA) są bardzo POWOLNE.
NIE DA SIĘ gwałtownie zmienić średniej wilgotności domu W KILKA MINUT nawet wylewając sporo wody w wentylację.
Stosowanie jakichkolwiek mikroprocesorów, które reagują na zmiany w mikrosekundach i mierzą stan średni po 50 razy na sekundę jest mało twórcze!
WYSTARCZAJĄ środki o wiele prostsze (i tańsze).
Na przykład - jakaś nastawa średnia, czasem korygowana.

Zastanów się nad WAGĄ swego domu wraz z zawartością!!!
Chcąc podnieść w nim wilgotność musisz wprowadzić do niego i utrzymać NA STAŁE około 35% WAGOWO wody!!!
Zrobiłeś to w trakcie tego doświadczenia?
 :Lol: 

Źle używasz wentylacji!
Przesuszyłeś ostro dom - i WCALE nie jest w nim bardzo komfortowo (co opisujesz), pomimo tego, ŻE JEST CZYM ODDYCHAĆ!!!
Ostro ogranicz wentylację i daj chałupie "naciągnąć" wodą...
Obejrzyj jak zachowuje się u Ciebie wszelkie drewno....
Szpary w parkiecie, domykanie drzwi (pomieszczeń i szafek) itp.
Napisz kilka słów...

Spoglądaj na hygrometr i jak zacznie zbliżać się do wartości "ludzkich" zacznij odrobinę podnosić wydajność wentylacji.

Adam M.

----------


## eniu

I teraz napiszę coś ,czego wcześniej bym sie nie ośmielił
zrobić.

Nie zrobiłem wentylacji w łazience . Z premedytacją (hydraulik
chciał zrobić "harakiri" jak to usłyszał!).Po każdej kąpieli otwieramy
szeroko drzwi i pełnymi garściami czerpiemy wilgoć.Szkoda ,że tak
rzadko to robimy  :big grin:  . Jest to już mój drugi dom i w trzecim 
postąpiłbym identycznie. Oczywiście po "klocku" trzeba otworzyć
okno. 

W poprzednim domu miałem dodatkowo efekt sauny , bo była 
malutka . Teraz to ponad 12 m2 i nie ma szans.

Wilgotność w domu całą zimę i tak mam za niską . 

To tak trochę nie na temat ,ale chciałem dorzucić "cegiełkę" ,
że wentylacja nie jest lepsza bo mamy coraz wydajniejsze
"bajery" dmuchająco- wyciągająco-podgrzewające. Lepsza
jest przede wszystkim z powodu naszej większej świadomości.

R.

----------


## aadamuss24

Witam. Faktycznie oczekuję reakcji natychmiastowej  :smile:  W sumie to kilka miesiecy wilgotność się obniżała, stopniowo robiło się coraz bardziej sucho. Niestety nie sprawdzałem jak woda leci przez te nawiertki 2 mm i czy doleci do końca rury ale tych dziurek nie było tam aż tak gęsto (już mi się nie chciało za bardzo wiercić  :smile:  Biorąc pod uwagę ile czasu to schło to dam jeszcze sobie szansę i będę nawilżał przez dłuższy czas, przez weekend jestem to w domu to mogę trochę pokręcić kurkiem, później pomyślę na jakimś elektrozaworem który będzie tym sterował. Chyba nie mogę puścić wody ciurkiem bo wszystko wyleci na początku i do końca nie doleci ? czyli lepiej na krótko pełnym ciśnieniem ? 
Wentylację wyłączyłem teraz zupełnie, pomyślę nad jakimś programowaniem pracy reku. 
Te 35% wagi domu to już robi wrażenie, mam co nadrabiać  :smile:  Dam znać jak się coś zacznie zmieniać. 
pozdr adam

----------


## Jani_63

Spróbuj nagonić trochę wilgoci korzystając z aury, przełączając nawiew na czerpnię lub przewietrzyć chałupę otwierają okna (niekoniecznie na max  :smile: )
Co do chłonności wilgoci przez dom robiłem kiedyś taki eksperyment.
W pomieszczeniu o kubaturze około 53m3 przy wilgotności 43% wygotowałem około 5-6l wody.
Wilgotność podczas tej czynności podniosła się do poziomu 54%.
Po upływie doby spadła do poziomu 46%,
a po kolejnej 45% 
Temperatura zewnętrzna w tym czasie
noc  -3oC
dzień  +5oC
Temperatura pomieszczenia (22,5oC) podniosłą się w tym czasie o 3,5K.
Ściany - cegła + tynk
Wewnątrz graty jak to w pokoju  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## eniu

Ja mam w kominku pojemnik 30 l. Wyparowuje w tydzień.
W tym roku drewno mi zamokło , więc wniosłem do domu.

Hałas się zrobił i jazgot ,ale co tam , wilgotność skoczyła o
15 oczek  (tak z pól kubika nanosiłem ,i przy kominku
poukładałem ,na folijce - ładnie ). Jak będę się chciał
kiedyś rozwieść ,to już wiem jak  :big grin:

----------


## aadamuss24

Korzystałem kiedyś z nawilżacza Venty i tam przez noc spokojnie na zimno odparowywało kilka litrów wody, jak nie poradzę z nawilżaniem gwc to wrócę do venty  :smile:  Zapotrzebownie na wilgoć po takim przesuszeniu strasznei duże. Czas pokaże co się sprawdzi. pozdr adam

----------


## @[email protected]

> ...Niestety nie sprawdzałem jak woda leci przez te nawiertki 2 mm i czy doleci do końca rury ale tych dziurek nie było tam aż tak gęsto ...


Witajcie,
przerabiałem ten problem podczas budowania mojego GWC i z praktyki wiem, że nie doleci do końca. Co zrobiłem? wodę podałem na oba końce rurki - działa  :wink: 

Pozdrawiam
Adam

----------


## piwopijca

Ja w w tzw. miedzyczasie tez przeprowadzilem tescik, ale nie "nawadnialem" zloza tylko po prostu wylaczylem wentylacje na caly dzien i wlaczylem z powrotem na noc.
Wieczorem wilgotnosc zwiekszyla sie z 20% do 26%, rano juz bylo 24% po pracy wentylacji.
Ustawione mam tak samo na 100 m3/h.
Chyba nie ma co zmniejszac na stawy tylko wylaczac i wlaczac co jakis czas wentylacje.
Nie jestem pewien czy jest to zasluga wylaczenia wentylacji czy raczej zwiekszonej wilgotnosci powietrza zewnetrznego -pewnie jedno i drugie.

Pzdr.

----------


## Jani_63

> Witajcie,
> przerabiałem ten problem podczas budowania mojego GWC i z praktyki wiem, że nie doleci do końca. Co zrobiłem? wodę podałem na oba końce rurki - działa 
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Adam


Genialność tego rozwiązania tkwi w jego prostocie  :smile:

----------


## aadamuss24

Teraz do drugiego końca rurki się nie dokopię  :smile:  
Piwopijca u mnie wyłączenie wentylacji na noc dało 46 %  :smile:  Dodatkowo spryskiwaczem do kwiatów spryskuję wszystko wokół - ściany, zasłony, płytki. 
Myślę, że czasowe sterownie powinno pomóc, do tego kwiatki i może akwarium  :smile:  
@[email protected] i działa to nawilżanie ? pozdr adam

----------


## @[email protected]

Czy działa powiem za czas jakiś.
Widziałem, że pomogło jak budowałem GWC - podpiąłem na krótko i po podpięciu z obu stron sikało jak złoto wszędzie, a jak podpiąłem z jednej strony ostatnie otwory ledwo mokre były. Dopiero w miniony weekend zmobilizowałem się aby to podłączyć na stałe i zacząłem nawilżać złoże. Dziś kupiłem stacyjkę meteo i zacznę mierzyć wilgotność w domu, więc za jakiś czas dam znać.

Pozdrawiam 
Adam

----------


## adam_mk

Wychodzi na to, ze te 100m3/godz to za dużo...
SAM tam mieszkasz?
TO TY jesteś generatorem wilgoci NADMIAROWEJ!
Jak tylko bywasz - to wentylacja też tylko wtedy powinna chodzić.
Wtedy SAMO ustawi się na około 50%

Adam M.

----------


## aadamuss24

Dzisiaj pobawię się w programowanie godzin pracy i ustawię jak mnie nie ma na wyłączenie. Czy na noc włączyć non stop czy też z przerwami ? Nawet po wyłączeniu reku zupełnie nie odczuwam różnicy w powietrzu, może po dłuższym czasie byłoby to zauważalne. 
Koniec rury mam zaślepiony więc myślę, przez te otworki po drodze raczej powinno dobrze lecieć. pozdr adam

----------


## tatanka

a gdyby tak zalozyc nawilzanie do rurowego ........zwiekszylo by to wilgotnosc powietrza i polepszylo odbior energii ze scianek rury

----------


## Jani_63

Znaczy się jak?
Środkiem rury płynie woda i chlup do studzienki na końcu?

----------


## Piczman

Zmienił bym koncepcję płynącej wody na deszczownię wzdłuż rury podwieszoną na górnej ściance  :wink:

----------


## Jani_63

Wtedy to ma sens, tylko wykonanie trochę upierdliwe  :wink:

----------


## eRaf

Kiedyś już była o tym mowa ale nie mogę znaleźć - chodzi o doprowadzenie GWC do reku (reku będzie na poddaszu nieużytkowym):
1. chyba można przejść z GWC rurowego fi200 na kanał wentylacyjny 10x16 - przekrój się praktycznie nie zmienia. Jest to pustak schiedla rondo plus jednociągowy z wentylacją.
2. Kanał ten biegnie przez ok.7m na poddasze (na całej wysokości jest nie wykorzystywany, jest "zabetenowany" na szczycie komina), część wentylacyjna pustaka na całej wysokości jest nieocieplona - to chyba nie przeszkadza ?
3. będę potrzebował w jakiś sposób połączyć rurę fi200 z poziomu posadzki parter do tego komina wentylacyjnego też na poziomie posadzki parter - odcinek ok.2mb, będę musiał trochę skuć podłogę - potrzebuję maksymalnie płaskiego przewodu na tym odcinku, najlepiej jaki przekrój dobrać w tym przypadku - co polecacie, jakiś producent
Z góry dzięki za odpowiedź

----------


## Jani_63

:ohmy: 
Żeby nie polec na całości to zacznij od tego:
P=πr2  = ab
Tobie wychodzi P=314cm2(rura) = 160cm2(pustak wentylacyjny)
Te 7m w pionie może dać niezły opór

Najniższymi kanałami płaskimi będą takie jakie używa się do prowadzenia DGP 50x150mm.
Dla zrównoważenia pola powierzchni będziesz musiał je zrównoleglić i ułożyć x4.
Możesz też zastosować plastikowe płaskie kanały wentylacyjne 60x204mm

----------


## eRaf

> ...1. chyba można przejść z GWC rurowego fi200 na kanał wentylacyjny 10x16 - przekrój się praktycznie nie zmienia...





> Żeby nie polec na całości to zacznij od tego:
> P=πr2 = ab
> Tobie wychodzi P=314cm2(rura) = 160cm2(pustak wentylacyjny)


Jani_63, oczywiście masz rację, ja niestety zastosowałem skrót myślowy, do reku będzie wchodzić fi160 więc w tym wypadku chodzi o to czy takie niezrównoważenie rura fi160 -> 201cm2 do kanału wentylacyjnego 10x16 -> 160cm2 będzie nadal akceptowalne ("wąskie gardło" na odcinku 9mb max)
troszku zamieszałem
oczywiście kwestia techniczna podłączenia wyjścia z GWC fi200 na kanał 10x16 nadal aktualna

Podsumowując: 50mb GWC fi200->przejście w poziomie 2mb->7mb kanał w pionie 10x16->max 1.5m fi160 do przepustnicy (reku wejście 160mm)
To GWC głównie potrzebne mi będzie zimą podczas silnych mrozów do zapewnienia zrównoważonej pracy reku i ew. eliminacji pracy nagrzewnicy wstępnej, nawiew zimą będzie raczej na poziomie 100m3/h, no może oprócz Sylwestra  :smile:

----------


## Qter

Witajcie,

A ja mam pytanie do jakiego minusa napełnialiście glikolem GWC WODNY 1 ? 

PZDR

Qter

----------


## Jani_63

*eRaf*, teraz trochę rozjaśniłeś sytuację  :smile: 
Dla takich parametrów jakie podałeś to "wąskie gardło" nie będzie miało wpływu.
Przy wymaganej przez Ciebie wydajności (V=100m3/h) powietrze będzie "pędziło" ~1,75m/s, opory przepływu będą więc bardzo małe.
Okazjonalne zwiększenie wymiany bez wzrostu oporów powyżej 2Pa/m może osiągnąć wartość ~250m3/h

*Qter*, roztwór do -15oC w zupełności wystarczy  :wink:

----------


## Qter

Jani_63 - dzięki

PZDR

Qter

----------


## adam_mk

Pół na pół daje jakieś -32.
Adam M.

----------


## panfotograf

> Mam wentylację mechaniczną (rekuperator Bartosza) i kopcących sąsiadów.
> Na wsi bida i sadząc po zapachach i kolorach dymów z kominów ludzie palą wszystkim.
> Ponieważ mam działeczkę (tzn. kawałek pola) dość długą więc postanowiłem że zrobię czerpnie powietrza jakieś 50-80 metrów od domu (teraz jest w ścianie północnej).
> W związku z tym mam kilka pytań :
> 1.Mam dość wysoki (czasami b. wysoki) poziom wód gruntowych - czy do rury łączącej czerpnię powietrza i dom nie będzie wpływać woda? Jeśli wpłynie trochę to jedynie będzie nawilżać powietrze, ale jak zaleje całkowicie to co wtedy?
> 2. Czy żeby uniknąć problemu z pkt 1 nie byłoby rozsądnie pod rurą do powietrza (przy okazji) puścić drenaż i podłączyć do sączka okalającego dom? (czerpnia będzie na terenie położonym niżej niż dom o jakieś 1/2m)
> 3. Rozumiem że będzie to przy okazji gruntowy wymiennik ciepła - na jakiej głębokości położyć rurę?
> 4. Teraz czerpnię powietrza mam na ścianie północnej na wysokości 5 m. Czy puszczać kanał do czerpni w styropianie na ścianie zewnętrznej (styropian 15 cm) ? Czy robić dziurę w fundamencie, podłodze (wylewka z kafelkami) i drugiej podłodze drewnianej?
> Łatwiej by mi było w styropianie, ale czy wtedy zimą powietrze nie będzie mi się wychładzać?
> 5. Czerpnia będzie już za terenem ogrodzonym. Jak ją zabezpieczyć przed złośliwym wrzuceniem zdechłej żaby (lub czegoś gorszego) do środka?


 odnośnie punktu 1, bo utrzymanie szczelności rury w ziemi będzie największym problemem:
-jeśli użyję rur kanalizacyjnych (są dłuższe niż 3 m?)
a) przed włożeniem jednej w drugą posmaruję końcówki silikonem
b) miejsce łączenia szczelnie owinę z zewnątrz folią "kanapkową" taką przeźroczystą-rozciągliwą (i potem jeszcze paskiem grubszej foli)
c) miejsce łączenia rur zasypię gliną

Pytanie do expertów - będzie szczelne? :popcorn: 
Pompkę do wypompowywania wody (która i tak przecieknie) oczywiście przewiduję

----------


## Piczman

Ja bym łączenia zgrzał !!!
Robił ktoś kiedyś takie coś ?
Opalić by można była zwyczajnie, może i brzydko wyjdzie ale spawanie plastiku to chyba jedyny pewny sposób !?

----------


## adam_mk

Zgrzewanie złączkami termooporowymi.
Tak łączą wodę i gaz teraz.
Ale te rury muszą dwać się zgrzewać.
Adam M.

----------


## Jani_63

Powinno być szczelne, ale czy przez 20 lat?
No cóż, czas pokaże  :wink: 
Przy uszczelnieniu zewnętrznym pokombinuj z opaską z dętki od jakiejś ciężarówki.
Najdłuższe odcinki rur to 12m, ale te są bez kielichowe (trzeba zgrzewać).
Z kielichami są odcinki 6 metrowe.
Wavin, a może nie tylko on, produkuje też w kręgach (widziałem).
Któryś z forumowiczów wykorzystał rury drenarskie odpływowe.
Dla zachowania przekroju trzeba je równoleglić dając 4x100mm dla DIN 200

----------


## panfotograf

Rury w jednym kawałku - to jest pomysł (nawet jeśli trzeba będzie je dublować, tylko czy są 70 metrowe kawałki?) - pozostaje kwestia kosztów.
Zgrzewanie - pewnie już nie tak pewne jak w jednym kawałku.

Ale dzięki - pomyślę

----------


## Piczman

Rury drenarskie są karbowane, odpada !!!

----------


## eRaf

Jani_63 dzięki za odpowiedź na mojego posta
Pzdr

----------


## szczukot

> Rury drenarskie są karbowane, odpada !!!


Sa zolte rury bez dziurek
Ale sa za slabe - ugna sie pod naporem ziemi.

Fantom

----------


## Arturo72

Są też rury dwuścienne z gładką powierzchnią w środku,one się nie ugną ale chyba za gruba ścianka bo 2,3mm.Długość 25m

----------


## tatanka

w/g mnie lepsze skladane bo sie poddadza jak osiadzie grunt , klejone spawane moga peknac

----------


## Jani_63

Jak pisałem, któryś z forumowiczów GWC z rur drenarskich wykonał.
Niestety nie jestem w stanie podać kto. Cóż pamięć staje się zawodna  :smile: 
Takie wykonanie też budziło moje obawy choćby ze względu na karby w których będą stały skropliny, a co za tym idzie możliwość wydzielania się zapaszków.
Właściciel zapewniał że nic z tych zjawisk nie ma miejsca i wszystko śmiga aż miło.
Co więcej, sugerował że dzięki rozwinięciu powierzchni wymiany GWC osiąga bardzo dobrą sprawność.

Co do wytrzymałości na napór gruntu to wydaje mi się że nic się z nimi nie będzie działo.
Drenaż czasami układa się głębiej niż 1,3m ppt i też musi działać.

----------


## Jani_63

> Zgrzewanie - pewnie już nie tak pewne jak w jednym kawałku.
> 
> Ale dzięki - pomyślę


 Gaz tym przesyłają, a Ty się o wody gruntowe po deszczu boisz  :wink: 
Połączenia zgrzewane są bardzo trwałe, a jedyny problem z nimi to taki, że we własnym ogródku nie tak łatwo je wykonać.  :smile:

----------


## adam_mk

Kiedyś była taśma Densa...
Taki bandaż mocno nasycony bituminami.
Jak się obandażowało jaką kanalizę - to raz i na 100 lat.
Znaleźć to gdzieś lub ... zrobić "tymi ręcami".
Nie trudne.
Jaki stary garnek, bitumin, trochę bandaża elastycznego...
Ponad 2500 lat przed wodą broniono się bituminami - i zawsze działało!
Adam M.

----------


## bitter

Przepraszam ale nie chce mi się czytać 140 stron. Czy ktoś zbudował GWC wodny 2???

----------


## HenoK

> Kiedyś była taśma Densa...
> Taki bandaż mocno nasycony bituminami.
> Jak się obandażowało jaką kanalizę - to raz i na 100 lat.
> Znaleźć to gdzieś lub ... zrobić "tymi ręcami".


Np. tutaj : http://www.unisan.net.pl/denso-tama-denso-p-137.html  :smile: .

----------


## adam_mk

"Czy ktoś zbudował GWC wodny 2??? "

A jak Ci się wydaje?!
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 

Adam M.

No właśnie taka taśma!
Tu rozwiązuje problem w całości.
A. M.

----------


## bitter

> "Czy ktoś zbudował GWC wodny 2??? "
> 
> A jak Ci się wydaje?!


No to już wiem  :wink:  A podrzucisz jakiś bliższy link z realizacji? I tak będę miał studnię do podlewania ogrodu. Może zamiast zapłacić za wierconą 2,5 tys. wykopię sobie sam z kręgów a przy okazji zrobię GWC. Nie dotarłem jednak do opisu realizacji i zalet,wad rozwiązania oraz problemów na jakie mogę się natknąć.

----------


## adam_mk

Bo to ZAWSZE jest konstrukcja dedykowana!
W praktyce - chłodnia kominowa (mini).
Może być i pod i nad gruntem.
Sporo tu do uwzględniania...

Adam M.

CO potrzebne?
(założenia)
A.M.

----------


## panfotograf

> 1.Mam dość wysoki (czasami b. wysoki) poziom wód gruntowych - czy do rury łączącej czerpnię powietrza i dom nie będzie wpływać woda? Jeśli wpłynie trochę to jedynie będzie nawilżać powietrze, ale jak zaleje całkowicie to co wtedy?


Zapytałem o ceny rur:
- *pomarańczowa kanalizacyjna* średnica 200 mm (przekrój 314cm2) = *59 zł/m* (6-cio metrowe rury)
- *niebieska* (zgrzewalna) średnica 110 x 4 rury (łączny przekrój 314 cm2) = *96 zł/m* (100 metrowe kawałki)

----------


## Jani_63

Ty chcesz drogo kupić, czy nie chce Ci się szukać taniej  :wink: 
6-cio metrową kanalizacyjną ɸ200mm można nabyć za 24,4-34zł/mb w zależności od grubości ścianki.  
http://allegro.pl/mrozbud-rury-pcv-zewnetrzne-200-6m-szamba-i1475201477.html

----------


## Ogniowy

Jak złożysz to na silikon, tak jak ja zrobiłem, zataśmujesz na wszelki wypadek złącza taśmą, to nic ci nie wpłynie.
Pamiętaj zrobić to ze spadkami i w najniższym punkcie umieścić pompkę do skroplin.
Najprostszy, najtańszy system GWC - rura kanalizacyjna, sprawdzony - 4 lata chodzi bezawaryjnie i parametry ma porównywalne do przedstawianych tu rozwiązań.

----------


## Ogniowy

> Ty chcesz drogo kupić, czy nie chce Ci się szukać taniej 
> 6-cio metrową kanalizacyjną ɸ200mm można nabyć za 24,4-34zł/mb w zależności od grubości ścianki.  
> http://allegro.pl/mrozbud-rury-pcv-zewnetrzne-200-6m-szamba-i1475201477.html


A propos - najlepsze są te najcieńsze, ze względu na przenikalność ciepła.

----------


## adam_mk

Nie tylko ...
Na kasę - też!
 :Lol: 
Adam M.

----------


## tatanka

czy ktos juz wymyslil powietrzne ogrzewanie dachowe ?
 jak jest robiony dach to daje sie folie pozniej łaty i znowu folie czyli mamy szczelny tunel powietrzny. od  poludniowej dachu robimy kolektory ssacy i wydechowy z rur 
przez pol roku zasysamy powietrze do ogrzania domu, a latem do wysysania  :smile:

----------


## Jani_63

Piszesz o kominie słonecznym?

----------


## aadamuss24

łaty w pionie ?

----------


## tatanka

komin sloneczny latem i wtedy mamy naturalna wentylacje + GWC = klima
w pozostalym okresie ogrzewanie wstepne
konstrukcje trzeba przemyslec dokladniej i pytanie czy ma sens

----------


## Jani_63

WM bardziej sterowalna i wydajniejsza

----------


## ravbc

Trzy problemy z takim ogrzewaniem:
1) powietrze ma bardzo małą pojemność cieplną (zwłaszcza suche), czyli trzeba by go całkiem sporo przepchnąć, żeby budynek to odczuł
2) zimą potrzeba bardzo małej wentylacji budynku (bo zimowe powietrze jest suche), to podejście zakłada jednak wymianę powietrza wewnątrz jeśli dobrze zrozumiałem
3) co z odśnieżaniem dachu?
Obawiam się, że lepiej spradzi się po prostu zwyczajne okno od południa...
Można to oczywiście wykorzystać jako uzupełnienie GWC, ale raz że bardzo kapryśne, a dwa że dające bardzo nikłe zyski (o ile w ogóle jakiekolwiek) - chyba że zrezygnować za to z rekuperacji...  :wink:

----------


## tatanka

nie zrozumieliscie calej koncepcji
powietrze i tak trzeba pobierac z zewnatrz
łaty i folie i tak sie kladzie jedyny koszt to dolozenie kilku rur i ich izolacji

----------


## Jani_63

Zrozumieliśmy.
Chcesz wstępnie podgrzewać w momencie kiedy to jest możliwe powietrze zasysane.
Nie zrozumiałem, ale może tylko ja jak chcesz odwrócić ten cykl i wykorzystywać dach (komin słoneczny) do usuwania powietrza.
Po za tym jak twierdzisz ma to być wentylacja naturalna, więc słabo sterowalna w stosunku do WM.

----------


## aadamuss24

Henok chyba coś podobnego kombinawał tylko z rurkami. To powietrze pod dachem to chyba nie za bardzo się nagrzewa.

----------


## grzeniu666

Czy to nie coś w stylu kolektora o którym pisał kiedyś HenoK? Temat raczej na wątek pasywny, 3, 5 L, jest teś conieco w wątku Kolektor słoneczny - economic . 
BTW, kusi mnie ten temat bo będę miał 200m2 dwuspadu 25st (połowa na południe) z płaskimi panelami "na rąbek" (blacha stalowa, kolor: grafit) nad poddaszem nieużytkowym...

----------


## Jani_63

Zapodaj Googlarce ISOMAX.
Oni na tych rurkach oparli praktycznie cały system grzewczy.

Adam, do podgrzania wstępnego się to nada w sprzyjających warunkach (tu wiatr może być już przeszkodą).
Kolektor powietrzny może być wydajniejszy niż kolektor cieczowy ze względu na niższe temperatury użytkowe.
Minusem podstawowym jest działanie bezpośrednie, bez łatwej możliwości akumulacji tego ciepła na potem.
Jest taka firma na polskim rynku która buduje domy w oparciu o kolektory powietrzne jakimi są dwukondygnacyjne przeszklenia i przeźroczyste dachy.
Elementem zabezpieczającym moc cieplną w tym systemie jest kominek.

----------


## Ogniowy

> komin sloneczny latem i wtedy mamy naturalna wentylacje + GWC = klima
> w pozostalym okresie ogrzewanie wstepne
> konstrukcje trzeba przemyslec dokladniej i pytanie czy ma sens


Szanowny Kolego. 
Jeśli myślisz, że GWC w lato zastąpi klimę to niestety się mylisz...
Nawiew z gwc o temperaturze +18 latem przy +30 na dworze nie działa tak jak klima.
Chyba że uznasz że 24-25 w domu to odpowiednia temperatura latem w domu....
Natomiast dołożenie do gwc klimatyzacji zmniejsza tą temperaturę do 22-23 a to już odczuwalna różnica.
Nie polemizuję....swierdzone naocznie  - korzyść z gwc taka, że wystarczy jakies 75 W mocy chłodzącej na m kwadratowy zamiast 150 ... a to już różnica..
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Andrzej 76

Witam,
Nie w jednym miejscu spotkałem się że zamiast 1 rury 200 dać 2 rury 100,
tylko jak sobie policzyłem powierzchnię styku powietrze rura to wychodzi mi:
długość założyłem 100m.
2*PI*r*dł
200 daje 62,8m2
100 daje 31,4m2 * 2 rury = 62,8m2

Jak się zastanawiam co mi to daje oprócz większych oporów ??
Czy są jakieś zjawiska o których nie wiem  :smile:

----------


## grzeniu666

Andrzej, nie wiem jakie miejsca odwiedzasz  :wink:  ale tu raczej nie lansują takiego liczenia (poszukasz-znajdziesz). Opory przy naszych prędkościach są chyba mało istotne. Raczej porównujemy przekroje, a ja zastosowałem jeszcze inną formułę do liczenia wydatków (do której w wątku o liczeniu WM nikt się nie odniósł):

Q1/Q2=(d1/d2)^(5/2)

co dodam daje ciekawą relację podziałów dla średnic rur (w odniesieniu do d=10):


```
10        1,00
12,5      1,95
16        4,10
20        8,00
25       15,63
```

coincidence...?  :big grin:

----------


## Jani_63

Przy zamianie danej średnicy kanału na kanały o mniejszej średnicy ważny jest przekrój sumaryczny, który ma bezpośredni wpływ na opory jakie instalacja będzie stawiać.
Dla średnicy DIN 200 równoważnikiem jest 4x DIN 100 lub 3x DIN 120

----------


## Ahya

Mam pytanko do mądrzejszych głów ode mnie. Staram się czytać dokładnie wątek, ale jak przeoczyłam takie pytanie, to przepraszam. 

Planuję płytę fundamentową. Czy jest możliwość umieszczenia pod nią, a dokładniej pod miejscem na garaż GWC ceramicznego (garaz 2-st). Umieścić gwc w pospółce, na głębokości ok 1m poniżej terenu. Czy to nie za płytko i czy w ogóle jest możliwość wciśnięcia gwc pod płytę?? Zaznaczam, że mam gliny, bardzo ciężkie.

----------


## Jani_63

GWC ceramiczny to młody twór i nie wiadomo jak się zachowa pod obciążeniem płytą.
Żwirowiec za to ma na pewno odpowiednią nośność, ale tu dużo zależy od warunków gruntowych.

----------


## Ahya

> GWC ceramiczny to młody twór i nie wiadomo jak się zachowa pod obciążeniem płytą.
> Żwirowiec za to ma na pewno odpowiednią nośność, ale tu dużo zależy od warunków gruntowych.


A czy jest sens robienia jakiekolwiek gwc pod płytą? Czy teren będzie w stanie się regenerować dostatecznie?

----------


## adam_mk

Gliny są zawsze wilgotne.
Kapilarnie podnoszą wodę nawet z -50m ppt.
Kopiesz ją - a wody nie ma, tylko jakby się w plastelinie kopało...
Klei się do szpadla.
Zakop pudełko...
Wykopiesz pełne wody!
Glina w każdą pustkę w swej strukturze wyrzuci wodę.
żwirowiec w glinach, czy ceramiczny - raczej odpada.
MOŻNA, ale...
Trzeba by naprawdę solidne i skuteczne odwodnienie zrobić dla takiej konstrukcji, a nie zawsze się da.
Pomyśl nad glikolowcem (wodny1).
Adam M.

----------


## Arturo72

Ja planuję (i zrobię) pod płytą rurowiec z rur bezszwowych czyli z drenażówki,wiem,że się sprawdza.
Jeśli nie będzie problemu z regeneracją to tym bardziej robię  :smile:

----------


## Jacekss

> Ja planuję (i zrobię) pod płytą rurowiec z rur bezszwowych czyli z drenażówki,wiem,że się sprawdza.
> Jeśli nie będzie problemu z regeneracją to tym bardziej robię


planujesz z drenażówki tej żółtej tylko bez dziurek, czy tak  ? 
też postawiłem na rurowca, wstępnie z PVC fi 160, w układzie Tichelmana. tyle że nie pod płytą (za późno)

----------


## Ahya

Adamie, myślałam nad glikolowcem, ale czy jak będę robić około 5 m dalej od płyty kolektor poziomy do PC glikolowej, to czy nie wyziębię za mocno gruntu? Chyba że to da się jakoś logicznie połączyć? Jednak z tego co czytałam, to kolektor powinien być ok 3 m od fundamentów, stąd moje pytanie, czy da radę to wcisnąć pod płytę, czy raczej pomysł chybiony... 
Innym pomysłem jest gwc pod podjazdem do domu, tam byłaby przestrzeń ok 10x6m.  Czy tam np mogę dać gwc ceramiczny pod podjazdem, oparty na folii izolacyjnej, aby woda się do niego nie dostawała (w końcu ta woda przenosi ciepło, więc chyba dobrze, jak będzie dookoła). Nie wiem czemu uparłam się na ceramiczny, chyba dlatego że jego idea i prostota najbardziej do mniej przemawiają. Ale jak na moje kochane gliny nie da go rady, to trzeba kombinować inaczej...

----------


## Jani_63

Też nie wiem czemu się uparłeś  :big grin: 
Myślałeś o spięciu w całość DZ PCi z GWC.
Grunt dobry, wydajny energetycznie, robota jedna, a na lato masz GWC o super parametrach.

----------


## Arturo72

> planujesz z drenażówki tej żółtej tylko bez dziurek, czy tak ?


Dokładnie

----------


## adam_mk

Ceramiczny w glinie tylko bardzo skutecznie zdrenowany a to nie zawsze jest możliwe!
Adam M.

----------


## Mr_Mabram

Witam. 
Podpowie mi ktos moze jaka pompa musialbym kupic do gwc glikolowego-2x100m rury fi 25 zakopanej w ziemii+ parenascie w domu fi 32 i nagrzewnica. Jakiej mocy pompa to obsluzy? A czy mozna jakas elektroniczna pompe do tego
Z gory dzieki.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## adam_mk

Podpowiedzieć się da.
Zaproponować - nie!

Zasada jest taka, że transportujesz ciepło/chłód cieczą do/od rozwiniętej powierzchni.
Aby działało to trzeba utrzymywać spory, największy jak się da, gradient temperatur.
To różnica temperatur jest napędem tego procesu.
I...
Jak gdzie i jak kiedy...
W ostre mrozy i wściekłe upały trzeba by mieć strugę cieczy rzędu 7-8 litrów na minutę, aby ten strumień energii (ciepła) przetransportować.
Opory?
Średnice?
Długości obiegów?
ZWYKLE wystarcza pompa podobna do tych od CO o mocy 60W (20/40/60).
Ale...
Są (bo widziałem) też takie "myślące" pompy, co same sobie dobierają moc do nastawy temperatury, którą mają  "gdzieś tam" utrzymywać regulując wielkość przepływu.
Są droższe od tych "normalnych".

Wiesz już wszystko, to teraz DECYDUJ (i, niestety, płać!)

Adam M.

----------


## Mr_Mabram

Dzieki Adam, czyli musi być wystarczająco mocna  :smile:

----------


## Ahya

MyślałAM *Jani_63*, jestem kobietą  :big grin:  A jak to w takim razie teraz zrobić? Bo póki co moja wiedza ogranicza się do tego, że wiem co to gwc, wiem po co go chcę i rozumiem sens działania. Ale spiąć tego wszystkiego sensownie w całość, techniczne nie umiem  :sad:  Kopać dodatkową nitkę do dz pc? 

*Adam* - ideą moją było zakopanie ceramicznego nie w glinie, ale w pospółce (piach i żwir), bo i tak grunt muszę pod płytę wymienić na nie podciągający wody. Pytanie jak głęboko musiałby grunt być wymieniony.

----------


## Jacekss

> Dokładnie


a nie boisz sie że ta żółta popęka pod naciskiem ? jakieśtam ryzyko jest, chyba.. a może się mylę
pomysł ciekawy bo długie to to może być, bez łączeń  :smile:  no i lekkie łuki można robić

----------


## k62

Wydaj mi się, że tu był dobry pomysł.
Rury osłonowe do układania w ziemi.
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post1333894

I w innym wątku
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post4655384

----------


## adam_mk

Ahya
Złoże żwirowe jest TWARDE.
Ceramiczny niby też, ale NIKT nie wie jak długo "uniesie" i płytę i dom.
Żwir - w nieskończoność.
Ceramika - puki się nie pokruszy.... (jak będzie się chciała kruszyć)
Wielu rzeczy nie wiemy...
OBA te GWC nie powinny pracować zalane wodą.
Więc?
Drenaż. Skuteczny.
Trzeba by tu konstruktora który policzy, czy taka konstrukcja byłaby trwała.
A głębokość?
GWC przykryte domem nie zobaczy mrozów "od góry".
Może być płytko pod (jak może...)

W glinie dałbym wodny1 (glikolowy).
Bezpieczniej i bez kombinacji.
Adam M.

----------


## Ahya

Ok, *Adam*, masz rację - nie wzięłam pod uwagę kruchości samej ceramiki. Czyli zostaje glikolowy. W sumie skoro i tak mam kopać i zakopać ok 500mb rury z glikolem do pc, to czemu nie połączyć tego z gwc glikolowym? Pytanko: robić dodatkową nitkę fi32 (długość 200mb?? spirale na głębokość ok 1,2m-1,5m; 1m to u mnie granica przemarzania gruntu), którą wpinam w wymiennik lamelkowy w-p i to do reku, czy wykorzystać już wykopany kolektor z pc. Jak to wtedy spiąć razem. Proszę o wyjaśnienie łopatologiczne  :smile: . A jakby ktoś był na tyle miły i mi schemat podrzucił na pw, to będę wdzięczna. 

W sumie to ta idea z wykorzystaniem kolektora pc, który da bardzo przewymiarowane gwc i chłodek latem bardzo mi odpowiada.

----------


## Andrzej 76

Witam,
mam pytanie co myślicie o takim rozwiązaniu jak w załączniku.
Jeżeli wilgotność będzie za mała załączyć pompę która z wysokości około 3m zrobi prysznic w róże doprowadzającej powietrze do reku. Pomiąłem problem dolewania wody ale to też myślę jest potrzebne.
Nie wiem na ile podniosę wilgotność powietrza za reku, powietrze koło kilku stopni nie da się może odpowiednio nawilżyć.
Oczywiście pompa by się załączała automatycznie jak wilgotność spada w domu.
Co o tym sądzicie?
Myślę że spadek w kierunku budynku jest bezpieczniejszy ze względu na możliwość zamarzanie wody koło czerpni?

----------


## tatanka

juz kiedys pisalem lac wode po pilkach do suchego basenu ( takie do zabawy dla dzieci ) masz wtedy duza powierzchnie wymiany
400 pilek fi 6cm za 90zl

----------


## bajcik

Andrzej76, w przypadku rurowca doradza się wręcz odwrotnie - spadek od budynku do czerpni. Po to aby w razie niedoskonałości uszczelnienia i zalania rury można było wodę wypompować od strony czerpni.

Schemat byłby taki jak twój, tylko "do reku" stałoby się czerpnią a ta rura w bok to GWC w kierunku budynku

----------


## ja14

W sprawie max-owca i odporności nowoczesnej ceramiki na wilgoć to spotkałem ostatnio takie zdjęcie:

----------


## Magus

A mozesz zapodac zrodlo zdjecia?

----------


## kawiarz

> juz kiedys pisalem lac wode po pilkach do suchego basenu ( takie do zabawy dla dzieci ) masz wtedy duza powierzchnie wymiany
> 400 pilek fi 6cm za 90zl


Zastanawiam się po co stosowac piłki skoro w przemyśle stosuje się od dawna pierścienie raschiga lub białeckiego (http://www.zpwk.com/oferta.html).
My to stosujemy w skruberach i wieżach chłodniczych w gigantycznych ilościach i jest to ogólnie bardzo tanie

----------


## ja14

> A mozesz zapodac zrodlo zdjecia?


Aukcja na allegro - szukać pod "cegła uszkodzona".
P.S.
http://allegro.pl/cegla-uszkodzona-i1553730949.html

----------


## lukaszja

> Witam. (...) do gwc glikolowego-2x100m rury fi 25 zakopanej w ziemii+ parenascie w domu fi 32 i nagrzewnica.
> Pozdrawiam


Któryś już raz widzę proponowanie, by 2 x fi 25 przechodziło w fi 32 do domu. Tymczasem średnice (i opory) mi się nie zgadzają.
Przy obu rurkach grubość ścianki to 2mm (takie znalazłem), średnica wew. to odpowiednio 21mm i 28mm. Przekroje: 10,5 *10,5 * 3,14 * 2 = 692mm2 (przy fi 25mm) a przy fi 32 to będzie 14x14x3,14= 615mm. Nie będzie problemu? Może warto w fi 40 zainwestować? Jak uważacie? Łukasz

----------


## adam_mk

Można...
Pompka by była ze 20W...
Nagrzewnica za to za 4000zł. (przepływ fi 40).
Tyle , że pompek fi 40 i 20W nie robią...
Są te "inteligentne", co moc dobieraja, ale tu cena byłaby spora.

Generalnie - proponujesz koszt wybudowania systemu podnieść KILKA razy.

Adam M.

----------


## lukaszja

Hmmm, czyli mój pomysł, by 2 x fi 25 łączyć i do domu wpuszczać już fi 40, nie fi 32 (tylko pierwsze i ostatnie metry GWC zrobić z fi 40) jest do bani. Rozumiem, dzięki za info.

----------


## @[email protected]

> A mozesz zapodac zrodlo zdjecia?


Magus - nie panikuj  :smile:

----------


## Magus

> Magus - nie panikuj


Ja sie tam nie martwie - mam maxy w piachu i z odprowadzeniem nadmiaru wody, jakby co. Na dodatek bez nadmiernego obciazenia.
Wydaje mi sie, ze ta cegla ze zdjecia to musiala caly czas w wodzie lezec - wyglada nawet ciekawie, tak "artystycznie"  :big grin:

----------


## rosomakx4

Ze względu na to że po świętach musze podjąć ostateczną decyzje który typ GWC robić mam pytanie odnośnie systemu rurowego i systemu opartego na glikolu 
System glikolowy mam jakieś uprzedzenia - nie wiem dlaczego chociaż zastanawiam się nad połączeniem systemów rurowy i glikolowy ,tzn powietrze ogrzane miałoby być w systemie rurowym a potem przechocić przez nagrzewnice (tylko czy to coś jeszcze da ) mam obawy że jedyna zaleta to większa moc do wyciągnięcia i nic pozatym  
Czy system rurowy jakieś 150- 200 m (4 odcinki po 50 m)  rury fi 100-125 będzie równie wydajne zimą i latem ?
Rurki drenażowe będą zakopane około 1,8 -1,5 m odcinki 50 m ,bez łączeń 
Czy mądrym posunięciem będzie umieszczenie tych rurek pod fundamentami ,jaką izolacje fundamentów sugerujecie ?
czym dodatkowo zabezpieczyć połączenia tak by spać spokojnie ?

----------


## adam_mk

Wszystkie odpowiedzi już tu są.
Zajmują sporą broszurkę.
Nie da się co chwila pisać jej od nowa....

Zdecyduj się.
Albo jeden albo drugi GWC.
Masz zdefiniowaną i wcale nie potężną strugę powietrza wentylacyjnego (zazwyczaj 120-150m3/godz)
ILE mocy chciałbyś tym strumyczkiem przenieść?
Da się nie za wiele (ale wystercza!!!)
Adam M.

----------


## rosomakx4

Czytałem wprawdzie nie wszystko ale nie potrafiłem wywnioskować czy rurowiec jest skuteczniejszy czy glikolowiec 
Nie mam pojęcia jaką moc chciałbym uzyskać ,teren jest dość mokry więc skuteczność powinna być w miare ok 
Interesuje mnie chłodne powietrze latem i powyżej 0 zimą ,dom ma ok 160 m + garaż

----------


## ja14

> Ja sie tam nie martwie - mam maxy w piachu i z odprowadzeniem nadmiaru wody, jakby co. Na dodatek bez nadmiernego obciazenia.
> Wydaje mi sie, ze ta cegla ze zdjecia to musiala caly czas w wodzie lezec - wyglada nawet ciekawie, tak "artystycznie"


 Miałem kiedyś w rękach cegłę kratówkę K2, pozostałość po budowie ojca. Leżała 5 do 7 lat. Pierwsza warstwa, która leżała na gołej ziemi dokładnie tak samo kruszyła się w rękach. No ale wtedy nie zrobiłem zdjęcia. A zobaczyć znaczy uwierzyć :wink:  Z drugiej strony ceramiczne pustaki wentylacyjne leżą w ziemi (jako doniczki) już z 5 lat i wyglądają zdrowo. Może to zależy od producenta?

----------


## Jani_63

Jak policzysz moc GWC pod schładzanie latem to zimą podgrzanie >0 st wyjdzie samoistnie.
Wiesz jaki masz grunt, wiesz ile m3 latem chcesz przegonić, policz sobie potrzebną moc żeby otrzymać założone parametry.
Dla gruntu jeśli wilgotny przyjmij 20W/m (bezpieczniej 15W/m) i wszystko będziesz miał jasne.

----------


## slaw210

Witam wszystkich.

Czytam wątek i czytam, nie mogę znaleźć odpowiedzi na moje pytania. No cóż… może kilka stron przeleciałem pobieżnie…  trochę się zrobiło rozlegle.
Ponieważ nie mam czasu bo zaraz startuję z ławami więc postanowiłem zapytać. 

Bardzo proszę doradźcie. 

Mam układ ścian fundamentowych jak na rysunku poniżej. Chcę zrobić GWC żwirowy. Czy będzie lepiej jeżeli przepływ powietrza będzie się odbywał węższą drogą ale dłuższą czyli z A do B? Czy szerzej ale krócej (C do D)



Dom jednorodzinny, częściowo podpiwniczony z poddaszem użytkowym.
Powierzchnia użytkowa budynku objęta wentylacją mechaniczną to 182m2. Wysokość do stropu 2,70m więc ok. 491m3 kubatury.
Powierzchnia GWC 57,5m2 , gruby 0,7m czyli 40m3 żwiru.
Jakie powinienem zastosować rury w GWC. 320 czy mniejszej średnicy?
Gdzie najlepiej umieścić reku? Piwnica czy lepiej nadaje się do tego strych?
Czy do połączenia centrali reku z GWC mogę użyć kanałów wentylacyjnych w kominie, jaki może być minimalny przekrój? 
Czy wyrzutnie mogę połączyć do komina o tej samej średnicy?
Gdzie najlepiej umieścić czerpnie? Myślałem żeby dać wysoko na ścianie. W lecie powietrze nie byłoby tak nagrzane jak tuż przy ziemi a w zimie przy gruncie zawsze jest chłodniej. Co o tym myślicie?

Przepraszam że tyle pytań na raz. Ale bardzo dużo by mi się wyklarowało gdyby ktoś zechciał mi podpowiedzieć parę rzeczy.

----------


## szczukot

Odpowiedz jest prosta : powietrze poleci najkrotsza droga jaka u dasz. Wiec zaproponuj konkretne wejscie i wyjscie ze zwirowca, bo nie da sie wpiac calego wlotu na scianie A i wylotu na scianie B. Beda to jakies punkty na tych scianach. No chyba, ze zrobisz kilka czerpni itp

Fantom

----------


## msrciec

Witam i przepraszam, ze sie wcinam, Wlasnie przezylem pierwsza zime w domu gdzie role GWC pelni pustka pod budynkiem.
Po prostu zamiast zasypac calosc piaskiem/zwirem przykrylismy calosc stropem.
Caly czas przez ta przestrzen przeplywa powietrze zasysane przez rekuperator.
W czasie zimy temperatura zasysanego powietrza nie spadala ponizej 7C natomiast latem nie przekraczala 20C.
Nigdy nie zastanawialem sie na ile to rozwiazanie wychladza dom od podlogi ale uznalem, ze chyba wiecej z tego ukladu wyciagne niz do niego wloze.

Jedyny dodatek jaki zrobilismy to zmiana miejsca zasysania powietrza - z gory zima i z dolu latem.
Nie zastanawialem sie do tej pory jaka moc udaje sie odebrac ziemi pod budynkiem ale mysle, ze troche tego jest.

Jak do tej pory za wade tego rozwiazania uwazam fakt, ze nie moge tam skladowac nic co zapachem moze "skazic" powietrze zasysane do budynku.
Poza tym polecam - poza darmowa energia uzyskuje sie potencjalnie duza powierzchnie magazynowa choc z ograniczeniami.

pozdrowienia,
Rafal

----------


## slaw210

> Odpowiedz jest prosta : powietrze poleci najkrotsza droga jaka u dasz. Wiec zaproponuj konkretne wejscie i wyjscie ze zwirowca, bo nie da sie wpiac calego wlotu na scianie A i wylotu na scianie B. Beda to jakies punkty na tych scianach. No chyba, ze zrobisz kilka czerpni itp
> 
> Fantom


Chodzi o to wzdłuż których ścian lepiej położyć rury z otworami w żwirowcu? Wiadomo ze wlot i wylot po najdłuższej przekątnej. 
Czyli, jeżeli lepszym wyjściem będzie ułożyć rury wzdłuż ścian A i B to dolot byłby w narożniku pomiędzy A i D a wylot C i B.
Wydawało mi się ze lepszym wyjściem będzie przepływ powietrza po jak najdłuższej drodze. Czyli właśnie z pod ściany A do B. Jednakże w jednym z projektów Adama zauważyłem ze rury zostały ułożone wzdłuż dłuższych boków prostokątnego wykopu. Dlatego pytam.

----------


## Jani_63

Tu rolę odgrywa przekrój złoża.
Pustki pomiedzy otoczkami którymi płynie powietrze zajmują około 2-5% pola przekroju w zależności od granulacji żwiru.
Wysokość złoża jest w miarę stała i wynosi około 0,7m.
Chodzi o to żeby przekrój czynny złoża był większy niż niż pole powierzchni rury zasilającej, a tą z kolei dobiera się do planowanej wydajności w m3. 
Wtedy opory takiego GWC można uznać za pomijalne.

----------


## @[email protected]

> ... uznalem, ze chyba wiecej z tego ukladu wyciagne niz do niego wloze...
> pozdrowienia,
> Rafal


To chyba najdroższe GWC jakie tutaj opisano. 
Ja świadomie zrezygnowałem z piwnicy pod domem, bo koszt mnie zabił.
Ale... skoro więcej wyciągniesz z tego niż włożyłeś...

Pozdrawiam
Adam

----------


## msrciec

Nie chce sie wypowiadac odnosnie ceny bo nie sprawdzalem faktur, jestem pewien, ze koszt byl...
GWC planowalem od poczatku lecz poza obrysem budynku.

Zaczelo sie od decyzji, ze robimy strop z pustka ponizej zamiast zasypania wszystkiego i wylewki z chudego betonu.
Powodem byl brak piwnicy i chec sprawdzenia jak wysoka przestrzen uda sie wygospodarowac.

Nastepnie nadciagala zima a GWC poza domem byl w budzecie na rok nastepny.
Jako eksperyment podlaczylismy rekuperator do pustki pod budynkiem (ok. 170cm wysokosci)

Osiagi po pierwszej zimie i lecie zadowolily mnie i zrezygnowalem z oddzielnego GWC.

Co do ostatecznych kosztow to musialbym wyliczyc nierownosc:
koszty_zasypania 170cm pustki + GWC <> koszty stropu

----------


## @[email protected]

A ja trochę z innej beczki.
Mam nieogrzewany garaż, do którego wyrzucam powietrze z reku. O tym, że to najgłupsza rzecz jaką mogłem zrobić jestem już przekonany (uprzedzano mnie o tym - nawet w tym wątku chyba).
Teraz zadanie:
jak rozsądnie wykorzystać to powietrze do ogrzania garażu aby jednocześnie je osuszyć?
Za ścianą mam powietrzną pompę ciepła do CWU, ona doskonale osusza powietrze, ale 1. zapotrzebowanie PC na powietrze jest większe niż ja wentyluję - trzeba by zgrać (wysterować) reku przez pompę ciepła - wykonalne, ale po co nadmiernie wentylować dom?, 2. powietrze z PC jest już raczej zimne, więc też nie bardzo się nadaje do wyrzucenia go do garażu.
Najprościej wyrzucić powietrze z reku w cholerę, ale nie wiem co z garażem (temperaturą w zimie), w którym wisi reku i skropliny mogą zamarznąć  :sad: .

Wszystkie pomysły mile widziane  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam 
Adam

----------


## bajcik

> Witam i przepraszam, ze sie wcinam, Wlasnie przezylem pierwsza zime w domu gdzie role GWC pelni pustka pod budynkiem.
> Po prostu zamiast zasypac calosc piaskiem/zwirem przykrylismy calosc stropem.
> Caly czas przez ta przestrzen przeplywa powietrze zasysane przez rekuperator.
> W czasie zimy temperatura zasysanego powietrza nie spadala ponizej 7C natomiast latem nie przekraczala 20C.
> Nigdy nie zastanawialem sie na ile to rozwiazanie wychladza dom od podlogi ale uznalem, ze chyba wiecej z tego ukladu wyciagne niz do niego wloze.
> 
> Jedyny dodatek jaki zrobilismy to zmiana miejsca zasysania powietrza - z gory zima i z dolu latem.
> Nie zastanawialem sie do tej pory jaka moc udaje sie odebrac ziemi pod budynkiem ale mysle, ze troche tego jest.
> 
> ...


Mamy kolejny wynalazek - GWC "piwnicowy"  :smile:

----------


## bajcik

> A ja trochę z innej beczki.
> Mam nieogrzewany garaż, do którego wyrzucam powietrze z reku. O tym, że to najgłupsza rzecz jaką mogłem zrobić jestem już przekonany (uprzedzano mnie o tym - nawet w tym wątku chyba).
> Teraz zadanie:
> jak rozsądnie wykorzystać to powietrze do ogrzania garażu aby jednocześnie je osuszyć?
> Za ścianą mam powietrzną pompę ciepła do CWU, ona doskonale osusza powietrze, ale 1. zapotrzebowanie PC na powietrze jest większe niż ja wentyluję - trzeba by zgrać (wysterować) reku przez pompę ciepła - wykonalne, ale po co nadmiernie wentylować dom?, 2. powietrze z PC jest już raczej zimne, więc też nie bardzo się nadaje do wyrzucenia go do garażu.
> Najprościej wyrzucić powietrze z reku w cholerę, ale nie wiem co z garażem (temperaturą w zimie), w którym wisi reku i skropliny mogą zamarznąć .
> 
> Wszystkie pomysły mile widziane 
> 
> ...


Bez pompy ciepła zaproponowałbym puścić spiro zygzakiem po ścianie od góry do dołu. Możnaby jakoś w regały wkomponować. Wyście (wyrzutnia) gdzieś na dole, ale tak żeby ani śnieg nie zasypywał ani skropliny nie przeszkadzały. Czy wystarczy tego ciepła żeby woda w środku nie zamarzła to nie wiem.

Na PC się nie znam, ale nie wystarczy rurę od reku przystawić w pobliże wlotu PC? Bez szczelnego połączenia i bez regulacji.

----------


## @[email protected]

> ... ale nie wystarczy rurę od reku przystawić w pobliże wlotu PC? Bez szczelnego połączenia i bez regulacji.


Da się - owszem, nawet taki pomysł miałem od początku zaobserwowania problemu wilgoci w garażu, ale rozwiązanie jest w miarę ok tylko wówczas kiedy PC pracuje (grzeje wodę), a to tylko kilka godzin dziennie. Pozostała część doby to ponowne nawilżanie garażu  :sad: .
Trzeba by jakoś podłączyć to z przepustnicami i kiedy pracuje PC ssać z reku + z garażu, wyrzucając osuszone z PC w drugi koniec garażu, a jak nie pracuje PC to przepustnice zamykają się i wyrzucam powietrze z reku na dwór. Ładnie brzmi - gorzej zrobić.

Pozdrawiam
Adam

----------


## msrciec

To tak jak w moim przypadku - najpierw rekuperator wyrzuca powietrze do kotlowni potem przez kratke idzie to do garazu aby w koncu kominem uleciec w powietrze.
Szczerze mowiac ostatniej zimy nic sie nie wykraplalo w garazu ani w kotlowni.

Czyz nie jest tak, ze to co ma sie wykroplic to sie skondensuje na wymienniku ciepla rekuperatora?
Inna sprawa, ze sciany mamy solidnie ocieplone i "punkt rosy" nigdy nie pojawia sie na jej powierzchni.
Nie zdarzylo mi sie tez obserwowac rosy na aucie, ktorym wjechalem podczas silnych mrozow - byc moze dlatego, ze nigdy nie wracalem do niego wczesniej niz po kilku godzinach...

R.

----------


## @[email protected]

Nie wszystko niestety wykrapla się na wymienniku reku (wywiewamy z domu wilgotne powietrze, a w wymienniku wyropli się tylko to, co powstaje w wyniku różnicy temperatur, reszta idzie wylotem z reku). Swoją drogą dziwię się, że u Ciebie nic się nie dzieje (w kotłowni, garażu), ale to tylko się cieszyć  :smile: .
U mnie jest rosa na aucie - to nie problem, problemem jest pleśń na ścianach i suficie (tynk gipsowy i sufit GK).
Obawiam się, że w końcu płyta z sufitu spadnie mi na samochód  :sad: 

Pozdrawiam
Adam

----------


## Piotrbp

Witam,

Przeczytałem wątek od początku do końca i zamarzył mi się GWC. Najbardziej spodobał mi się żwirowiec - można pozyskać trochę energii i przefiltrować sobie powietrze. Z tego co widzę największym problemem jest pozyskanie odpowiedniego żwiru. Mam nadzieję, ze z tym mi się uda. Jestem na etapie budowy domu, aktualnie ściany fundamentowe. Idąc za przykładem kilku osób piszących na tym forum postanowiłem umieścić żwirowca w fundamentach garażu przylegającego do ściany domu. Biorąc pod uwagę warunki, grunt przepuszczalny, wody gruntowe trochę poniżej metra w sezonie zima-wiosna (przynajmniej w ciągu ostatnich dwóch lat, później opadały jeszcze o metr), myślę że żwirowiec powinien się sprawdzić (wody będą blisko ale nie będą zalewać złoża).

Garaż nieogrzewany o wymiarach wewnętrznych 4 x 7m. Mam zamiar umieścić w nim złoże o wymiarach 4 x 5 x 0,7 m. To da 14m3 wymiennika (maksymalna powierzchnia użytkowa domu wentylowana 130m2). Metr przestrzeni z jednej i drugiej strony złoża oddzielonego geowłókniną wypełnić piachem. Pytanie czy da się to odpowiednia zagęścić ? Fundament od zewnątrz całego domu będzie izolowany warstwą 10 cm niebieskiego styropianu. Czy jest sens izolować złoże od ścian fundamentowych dodatkową warstwą styropianu ? Czy również od warstwy piachu wypełniającego pozostałą przestrzeń po jednej i po drugiej stronie garażu. Może lepiej pozostawić możliwość przepływu energii między piaskiem i żwirem ( ciekawe, w którą stronę będzie następował  :smile:  ).

Od góry chcę dać 10-15 cm styropianu na całej powierzchni garażu na to folia i na to 15 cm betonu zbrojonego górą i dołem. Pytanie czy takie podłoże będzie wystarczająco stabilne ? Czy nie będę musiał któregoś dnia wyprowadzać samochodu z garażu za pomocą dźwigu  :smile:  ? Jak opadnie tylko trochę będzie można zrobić podjazd z desek  :smile: 

Trochę się rozpisałem jak na pierwszy post na forum  :smile: . Mam nadzieję, że się komuś chciało to przeczytać i podzieli się ze mną swoją opinią i radą.

Pozdrawiam,
Piotr

----------


## k62

> Garaż nieogrzewany o wymiarach wewnętrznych 4 x 7m. Mam zamiar umieścić w nim złoże o wymiarach 4 x 5 x 0,7 m.


Na ścianach od długości 4m dałbym styropian od wewnątrz.

Wzorujesz się na którym rozwiązaniu?
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post1760869
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post1825410

----------


## Piotrbp

> Na ścianach od długości 4m dałbym styropian od wewnątrz.
> 
> Wzorujesz się na którym rozwiązaniu?
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post1760869
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post1825410


Dziękuję za odpowiedź,

Czyli radzisz izolować od ścian fundamentowych a nie izolować od piachu. 

Rozwiązanie kolegi Mice odpowiada moim warunkom i po części na nim się wzoruje. Jeżeli dobrze widzę fundament częściowo wypełniony jest piachem, więc chyba da się to wykonać.

Pozdrawiam,
Piotr

----------


## adam_mk

poczytałem....
ROZPACZ konstrukcyjna!...

LOGIKI I ROZUMU!!!

Powietrze nosi ciepło tylko wtedy, gdy zawiera parę wodną.
To znaczy - do około zera, a jak dobra PC to do -5stC.
TYLKO WTEDY da się z niego to ciepło czerpać.

Dom to jakiś KONKRET (concret). Cegła, kamień, beton...
POWIETRZEM to chcecie grzać!

No, to , KURWA, kilo na kilo i jeszcz4e ciepła właściwe!!!
Bilans cieplny się kłania!
ILE waży dom a ILE powietrze w nim?
1m3 powietrza to jakieś 1,2kg
Na tonę domu trzeba by przez niego z 1000m3 przepuścić...
Ciepłego!

Wywiew do garażu....
No, można...
To Wasze jest!
Tylko po co psuć?
Dla jaj? (Wielkanoc w zasięgu!)

GWC naprawdę może działać!
Dalibyście popracować Naturze!
Tylko, Wy to niecierpliwi jesteście i chcielibyście JUŻ i DUŻO!
Tak - to się nie da....

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Wątek ma już 148 stron.
Sporo...
Same wyjaśnienia, polemika i uwagi do problemu.
STALE wpada jakiś napaleniec i pisze:
" Nie chce mi się czytać tych pierdół przez setki stron! RECEPTĘ MI TU DAĆ! MIGIEM!!! Bo POTRZEBUJĘ!!!!"

Wyjaśniam:
*TO JEST WĄTEK DLA KUMATYCH!*

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Piotrbp
DA SIĘ to zrobić lepiej!
W połowie Twoje obawy są bezpodstawne...
Zamysł - generalnie - słuszny.

(Chciało mi się poczytać! Lubię czytać!)
 :Lol: 
Adam M.

----------


## slaw210

> Tu rolę odgrywa przekrój złoża.
> Pustki pomiedzy otoczkami którymi płynie powietrze zajmują około 2-5% pola przekroju w zależności od granulacji żwiru.
> Wysokość złoża jest w miarę stała i wynosi około 0,7m.
> Chodzi o to żeby przekrój czynny złoża był większy niż niż pole powierzchni rury zasilającej, a tą z kolei dobiera się do planowanej wydajności w m3. 
> Wtedy opory takiego GWC można uznać za pomijalne.


Dzięki bardzo za podpowiedz. Tylko gdybyś mógł mi podpowiedzieć jeszcze jaki jest przedział granulacji. Jaka granulacja żwiru daje 2 a jaka 5% pustki w polu przekroju?
Wygląda na to iż decyzje co do kierunku przepływu będę mógł podjąć dopiero po zakupie żwiru bo nie wiem jaki uda mi się zdobyć.

Pozwolę sobie jeszcze raz zamieścić rysunek fundamentów tym razem z wymiarami.


Gdybym chciał ułożyć rury od GWC wzdłuż krótszych ścian i przepływ powietrza mieć od ściany A do ściany B. Przy 2% powierzchni przepływu, pole powierzchni będzie równe polu powierzchni rury o średnicy 290mm. 3% dają już rurę 350mm. Ok, jest zwężenie 60cm na wysokości ścianki której architekta nie zgadza się usunąć... ale myślę ze chwilowe zwężenie nie będzie miało aż takiego wpływu. Biorąc pod uwagę 500m3 kubatury i jedna wymianę na godz. to i tak rura o średnicy 250mm będzie z zapasem. Czy taki zapas wystarczy?
Chciałbym to złoże wykorzystać maksymalnie.

----------


## adam_mk

"Chciałbym to złoże wykorzystać maksymalnie. "

Kosztem zamordowania domu?
DLACZEGO marzy Ci się wentylowanie z wydajnością 1 kubatury na godzinę?

Wentylacja, sprawnie działająca, powinna pracować ciągle. Całodobowo.
Proces stabilizacji wilgotności domu jest bardzo wolnozmienny.
To są dni!
Zmieniasz nastawę (wydajność) i po kilku dniach masz nowy punkt równowagi wilgotnościowej domu.
Zwykle, dla rodziny 2 + 2 + pies + kwiatki czy rybki potrzebna wydajność wentylacji to około 120-150m3/godz.
Dasz mniej - źle, bo zawilgocisz chałupę.
Dasz więcej - jeszcze gorzej, bo ją przesuszysz.

Masz dobre miejsce na żwirowca.
5 x 6 = 30  (m2)
30 x 0,7 = 21 (m3)
Kubatura około 500m to po podłogach około 150m2
Potrzebujesz , minimum dla ciągłej pracy, około 15m3 żwiru.
Masz miejsce na 21.
Główna rura dla takiego domu to fi 200.
Większej nie ma potrzeby dawać.
Jak kieszeń wytrzyma, to nie kombinuj!
Zobacz propozycję.



Adam M.

W chałupie, zazwyczaj, buduje się kanalizę...
Byłoby miło, gdyby nie szła przez złoże...
Tak, na wszelki wypadek...
A.M.

----------


## @[email protected]

adam_mk - chyba z deczka Cię poniosło...
Bez komentarza

Pozdrawiam
Adam

----------


## adam_mk

Poniosło, powiadasz...
Forum se poczytaj!
Ciągle się powtarza:
Parkiety się rozsychają! (ratujcie, co robić, parkieciarz to partacz!)
A ja CHCĘ mieć "świeże powietrze" i już! (sama sprawna wentylacja - kontrola wilgotności wnętrz - ten problem rozwiązuje z naddatkiem)

Przemyślałeś implikacje, jakie niesie ciągła wymiana 1 kubatury na godzinę dla domu?
WIDZIAŁEŚ tak wentylowany dom?
(bo ja - tak!)

Adam M.

----------


## Piotrbp

> Piotrbp
> DA SIĘ to zrobić lepiej!
> W połowie Twoje obawy są bezpodstawne...
> Zamysł - generalnie - słuszny.
> 
> (Chciało mi się poczytać! Lubię czytać!)
> 
> Adam M.


Dziękuję Adamie, na Twoją opinię szczególnie liczyłem. Rozwiałeś połowę moich wątpliwości  :smile: . Gdybyś mógł jeszcze wskazać, która połowa może być słuszne i co mogę zrobić lepiej, byłbym wdzięczny.

Wątek długi ale da się przeczytać i warto, żeby nie tylko mieć ale i wiedzieć co się ma i po co się ma.

Mimo wielu wątpliwości na forum co do sensu, mam zamiar również dołożyć zraszanie do mojego GWC. Żeby nie zalewać złoża a je nawilżać zastosuję czasówkę z elektrozaworem, która będzie polewać złoże przez krótką chwilę w dłuższych odstępach czasu. Poza czujnikiem temperatury złoża zastanowię się również nad czujnikiem wilgotności złoża ale to temat na inny wątek.

Pozdrawiam,
Piotr

----------


## @[email protected]

Bo to jest tak, że ludzie (niektórzy) dają sobie wciskać marketingowy bełkot. Inni (czytaj ja) robią samemu i często z błędami (czytaj wyrzutnia w garażu).
Forum (wydaje mi się) nie jest wyłącznie dla kumatych, ci niekumaci też tu zaglądają i chcą się dowiedzieć czegoś. A pisanie o błędach (mówię we własnym imieniu) służy choćby temu, aby ktoś inny tych błędów nie powielił - inną kwestią jest to, czy ktoś to czyta.
Rozumiem Cię, że irytujesz się z powodu tego jak komuś się nie chce czytać całego wątku, ale po co od razu objeżdżać ludzi?
Zrobienie ceramicznego też może się okazać porażką, bo nikt tego nie sprawdził, ale ja się tym nie przejmuję - mam i jestem zadowolony.

Weź kalmsa  :wink: 

Pozdrawiam
Adam

----------


## msrciec

...
Wywiew do garażu....
No, można...
To Wasze jest!
Tylko po co psuć?
Dla jaj? (Wielkanoc w zasięgu!)

...

Moze wykorzystujac Twoja wiedze udaloby sie ustalic dlaczego nie w kazdym garazu wykrapla sie woda z powietrza?
Wedlug mnie to jest dobry sposob na ogrzanie kotlowni i garazu do tego "darmowy" bo alternatywa to wyrzucenie tego powietrza na zewnatrz.
Dzieki temu moglem tez zrezygnowac z kaloryfera, ktory instalator chcial wstawic do kotlowni (troche zdebialem jak to uslyszalem ale po krotkim przemysleniu musialem mu przyznac racje - PC+zbiornik CWU sa zbyt dobrze izolowane aby grzac pomieszczenie).

Zgadzam sie z tym, ze wilgoc z calego budynku nie ma innej drogi jak tylko ujsc z powietrzem przez garaz.
Jednoczesnie zaobserwowalem ze nie koniecznie musi sie po drodze wykroplic.

Teraz fakty odnosnie mojego przypadku:
- do tej pory nie zaobserwowalem wilgoci na scianach i aucie
- w garazu lezy drewno do kominka - pali sie dobrze
- garaz jest solidnie ocieplony - 30cm styropianu - jedna sciana przylega do budynku
- rekuperator pracuje bez przerwy - zwalniajac do 5% w czasie nocy i kiedy zwykle jestesmy poza domem
- zima podczas duzych mrozow byla rosa na bramie garazowej ale uznalem to za normalne bo to w koncu "najzimniejsza" czesc pomieszczenia
- w garazu i kotlowni mamy tynki wapienne, ktore sa byc moze bardziej odporne na zawilgocenie, do wysokosci 2m sa plytki

Jeszcze dzis przeniose barometr do garazu aby poobserwowac roznice w wilgotnosci dom/garaz,

R.

----------


## adam_mk

"Metr przestrzeni z jednej i drugiej strony złoża oddzielonego geowłókniną wypełnić piachem. Pytanie czy da się to odpowiednia zagęścić ? Fundament od zewnątrz całego domu będzie izolowany warstwą 10 cm niebieskiego styropianu. Czy jest sens izolować złoże od ścian fundamentowych dodatkową warstwą styropianu ? Czy również od warstwy piachu wypełniającego pozostałą przestrzeń po jednej i po drugiej stronie garażu. Może lepiej pozostawić możliwość przepływu energii między piaskiem i żwirem ( ciekawe, w którą stronę będzie następował ).

Od góry chcę dać 10-15 cm styropianu na całej powierzchni garażu na to folia i na to 15 cm betonu zbrojonego górą i dołem. Pytanie czy takie podłoże będzie wystarczająco stabilne ? Czy nie będę musiał któregoś dnia wyprowadzać samochodu z garażu za pomocą dźwigu ? Jak opadnie tylko trochę będzie można zrobić podjazd z desek "

Żyjemy w hydrosferze Ziemi!
Zaczyna się 10km ponad naszymi głowami a kończy 10 km pod naszymi stopami!!!
Woda jest wszędzie. To ona sprawia, że świat (jaki postrzegamy) jest taki , jaki jest!

Odpuść sobie ten piach.
Utrudniasz sobie życie.
Wyłóż geowłukninę na ściany fundamentowe i składaj to złoże. (Tylko poprawisz sobie parametry termoizolacyjności fundamentów, bo "zdrenujesz" ich otoczenie w ten sposób)
Tam i tak (czego byś nie zrobił) będzie temperatura około 7-10stC.
Żwir jest nieściśliwy, jak się go trochę "uklepie" jaka zagęszczarką.
Sypią go pod tory kolejowe i drogi i nie osiada.
PO CO chcesz dawać w garażu ten styropian pod podłogę?
Kasy na utrzymanie domu masz za dużo?
KONIECZNIE musisz zrobić sobie garaż ogrzewany za własne pieniądze?
Ponieważ to garaż to dałbym tam na złoże folię (grubo, ze dwa razy). Tak na wszelki wypadek.
Potem pospóła, czy jaki piach i zagęścić.
Na to zbrojona wylewka.

Nośnikiem ciepła w takim złożu jest para wodna.
Przepływ strumienia ciepła reguluje gradient temperatur.
Kierunek - od ciała o wyższej temperaturze do tego o niższej. Tu niejasności nie ma już od bardzo dawna.
Regeneracja złoża polega na przepływie konwekcyjnym ciepła (przez unoszenie - tu - w parze wodnej).
Natura świetnie sobie radzi z tym problemem.
MOŻNA jej trochę dopomóc, ale taka konieczność wystąpi bardzo sporadycznie.
Wstrzymaj się z tą czasówką do zraszacza.
Poobserwuj odczyty (temperatury i wilgotności złoża), bo jak doczytałem - będziesz te pomiary zakładał.
(  :Lol:  Wzięło Cię na badania naukowe? Budowlańcem żwirowców chcesz zostać?)

Rób tak, żeby nie gwałcić praw fizyki, a jednocześnie - żeby nie było za trudno i zbyt pracochłonnie.

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

"Jeszcze dzis przeniose barometr do garazu aby poobserwowac roznice w wilgotnosci dom/garaz,"

Chronometr też byłby równie dobry!
 :Lol: 
Rozumiem, ze to pomyłka i myślałeś o hygrometrze.
 :Lol: 

"dlaczego nie w kazdym garazu wykrapla sie woda z powietrza?"
Bo nie w każdym garażu spełnione są warunki przekroczenia punktu rosy na ścianach/bramie.
(Tobie, jak czytam, na bramie w mrozy się udało).
Tabelę punktu rosy tu gdzieś wklejałem kilka razy...

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

@[email protected]
Irytuję się, jak co dwa dni ktoś chce, żeby od podstaw wpisywać jeszcze raz (po raz tysięczny chyba) te same prawdy, bo mu się "nie znalazło"...
Forum jest dla wszystkich.
To wiem i rozumiem, ale...
SĄ na tym forum takie wątki - że tylko dla KUMATYCH.
Głównie tam, gdzie się dyskutuje problemy, których  rozwiązania w żadnym markecie się nie kupi!
Jak nie zrozumiesz idei i zasady - nie wykonasz "tymi ręcami" poprawnie i będzie zaskoczenie zamiast luksusu.
To miałem na rozumie...
Adam M.

----------


## msrciec

No dobra zlapales mnie  :Smile: 

Tak jak na poczatku pisalem udalo mi sie przesunac punkt rosy gleboko w sciane w szerokim zakresie roznic temperatur.

Czyli za wniosek mozna uznac, iz wyrzucanie powietrza z reku do garazu jest OK pod warunkiem, ze tak go oceplimy aby punkt rosy byl zawsze w scianie.

To czego sie teraz obawiam to trwalosc komina gdzie moze sie to wszystko skraplac.
Znany minus to oczywiscie to, ze wszystkie zapachy domowe pojawiaja sie natychmiast w kotlowni i garazu.

R.

----------


## Piotrbp

> "Metr przestrzeni z jednej i drugiej strony złoża oddzielonego geowłókniną wypełnić piachem. Pytanie czy da się to odpowiednia zagęścić ? Fundament od zewnątrz całego domu będzie izolowany warstwą 10 cm niebieskiego styropianu. Czy jest sens izolować złoże od ścian fundamentowych dodatkową warstwą styropianu ? Czy również od warstwy piachu wypełniającego pozostałą przestrzeń po jednej i po drugiej stronie garażu. Może lepiej pozostawić możliwość przepływu energii między piaskiem i żwirem ( ciekawe, w którą stronę będzie następował ).
> 
> Od góry chcę dać 10-15 cm styropianu na całej powierzchni garażu na to folia i na to 15 cm betonu zbrojonego górą i dołem. Pytanie czy takie podłoże będzie wystarczająco stabilne ? Czy nie będę musiał któregoś dnia wyprowadzać samochodu z garażu za pomocą dźwigu ? Jak opadnie tylko trochę będzie można zrobić podjazd z desek "
> 
> Żyjemy w hydrosferze Ziemi!
> Zaczyna się 10km ponad naszymi głowami a kończy 10 km pod naszymi stopami!!!
> Woda jest wszędzie. To ona sprawia, że świat (jaki postrzegamy) jest taki , jaki jest!
> 
> Odpuść sobie ten piach.
> ...


Dlaczego piach ? Bo on tam już jest i musiałbym go stamtąd wywalić. Zrobić złoże 20m3 dla powierzchni wentylowanej (parter) niecałe 90m (poddasze, narazie będzie tam tylko siłownia dodatkowe 40m powierzchni użytkowej, używane godzina dziennie, może kiedyś będą tam jakieś pokoje). Nawet jeżeli będzie te 130m2 to 14m3 powinno wystarczyć według podawanych tutaj zaleceń 1m3 na 10m2. Nie zaszkodziłoby więcej, pewnie, nawet byłoby lepiej, tylko czy mnie stać na przewymiarowanie ? 

Dlaczego styropian ?

Gdybym miał za dużo kasy zrobiłbym sobie podłogówkę w garażu  :smile: . Nie zmarzłbym wtedy w podeszwy butów przez te 2 minuty kiedy będę przechodził z garażu do domu  :smile: .

Dlatego nie ogrzewany ale taki, który nie będzie się zbyt szybko wychładzał jak go nagrzeję dopiero co zgaszonym silnikiem samochodu po powrocie do domu.
Chociaż z drugiej strony, gdyby te ciepło było oddawane do złoża to może lepiej mieć cieplej w domu niż w garażu, ale to zimą a latem już lepiej go nie dogrzewać.




> Ponieważ to garaż to dałbym tam na złoże folię (grubo, ze dwa razy). Tak na wszelki wypadek.
> Potem pospóła, czy jaki piach i zagęścić.
> Na to zbrojona wylewka.
> 
> Nośnikiem ciepła w takim złożu jest para wodna.
> Przepływ strumienia ciepła reguluje gradient temperatur.
> Kierunek - od ciała o wyższej temperaturze do tego o niższej. Tu niejasności nie ma już od bardzo dawna.
> Regeneracja złoża polega na przepływie konwekcyjnym ciepła (przez unoszenie - tu - w parze wodnej).
> Natura świetnie sobie radzi z tym problemem.
> ...


Budowniczym żwirowców nie  :smile: , co najwyżej badaczem i to też tylko jednego - własnego, ale masz rację z tą czasówka to zbyt daleko wybiegam w przyszłość - może wcale nie będzie to miało sensu po obserwacji pracy układu.

Dziękuję za cenne uwagi,
Pozdrawiam,
Piotr

----------


## adam_mk

"Gdybym miał za dużo kasy zrobiłbym sobie podłogówkę w garażu . Nie zmarzłbym wtedy w podeszwy butów przez te 2 minuty kiedy będę przechodził z garażu do domu ."

TAK, ALE...
Wsadzając tam ten styropian właśnie REZYGNUJESZ z podłogówki (stale na poziomie PLUS 7stC).

Piach już jest...
- To rób jak sugerowałeś.
Myślałem, ze dopiero będziesz go tam wpychał!
 :Lol: 

Adam M.

Tym kominem będzie szła struga stale "ciepła"...
Będzie więc dogrzewany.
Jak nie będzie się szybko wychładzał (ocieplony będzie) to problemu nie będzie.
A.M.

----------


## slaw210

Dziękuję Adamie za odpowiedź. 
Właściwie po podłodze mam 180m2 Kubatura wyszła 500m3 ponieważ liczyłem 2,70m wysokość. Ale to i tak się mieści w Twoich obliczeniach. Super, zaoszczędzę na żwirze.
Rur kanalizacyjnych nie będzie w złożu. Narysowałem tylko część pod salonem i kuchnią ponieważ jest to największa przestrzeń pomiędzy ścianami fundamentowymi. I myślę że będzie to najlepsze miejsce.

Co do 1 wymiany na godz. Myślałem że projektuje się na maxa a później i tak chodzi na pół gwizdka. 
Właściwie sugerowałem się właśnie.... *Twoją* wypowiedzią... Widocznie źle ją zrozumiałem.
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post1162184

Sorrki za podniesienie ciśnienia.

----------


## Piotrbp

> "Gdybym miał za dużo kasy zrobiłbym sobie podłogówkę w garażu . Nie zmarzłbym wtedy w podeszwy butów przez te 2 minuty kiedy będę przechodził z garażu do domu ."
> 
> TAK, ALE...
> Wsadzając tam ten styropian właśnie REZYGNUJESZ z podłogówki (stale na poziomie PLUS 7stC).
> 
> Piach już jest...
> - To rób jak sugerowałeś.
> Myślałem, ze dopiero będziesz go tam wpychał!
> 
> ...


Chyba mnie przekonałeś  :smile: . Lepsze stałe 7 stopni niż chwilowe 90.
Teraz mnie czeka szukanie żwiru i wiercenie otworów w rurach.

Dziękuję za sugestie,
Pozdrawiam,
Piotr

----------


## rosomakx4

Czy ktoś może napisać PROSTYMI słowami jakie mają zalety i wady układ oparty na glikolu i rurowiec 
Pisania jest tu tyle tylko jakby czasem o czymś zupełnie innym 

Mam dylemat i pomimo szczerych chęci - moich i również innych użytkowników - nie można się dowiedzieć jak skutecznie działa glikolowiec vs rurowiec ,dlaczego ten a nie tamten itd

Interesuje mnie wyłącznie kwestia chłodzenia powietrza latem ,funkcje grzania przejmie wymiennik ciepła w kominie połączony z wymiennikiem ciepła

Być może moje obawy o układ z glikolem o mniejszą skuteczność w chłodzeniu latem są bez podstawne, póki co jestem bardziej za rurowcem, przemawia za nim skuteczność (być może pozorna) i prostota 
Czekam na Wasze opinie

----------


## szczukot

Jakbys przegladnal forum to bys znalazl odpowiedz :czy glikolowiec czy rurowiec wybiera sie na podstawie warunkow gruntowych a nie "widzimisie ktory jest lepszy".

Fantom

----------


## Jani_63

> Być może moje obawy o układ z glikolem o mniejszą skuteczność w chłodzeniu latem są bez podstawne, póki co jestem bardziej za rurowcem, przemawia za nim skuteczność (być może pozorna) i prostota 
> Czekam na Wasze opinie


 Jak zostało to już powiedziane, typ GWC dobiera się przede wszystkim do warunków gruntowych.
Oba rozważane przez Ciebie rodzaje GWC są wymiennikami przeponowymi i działają podobnie, tzn,
dobrze policzony i wykonany będzie działał sprawnie zarówno jeden jak i drugi,
zrobiony źle, też obojętnie który będzie działał jak działał.

----------


## adam_mk

:Lol: 
Tu jest 149 stron pytań, wątpliwości, opisów i wyjaśnień!
Także relacji z budowy, uruchomienia i eksploatacji...
A Ty się pytasz o absolutne podstawy opisane po sto razy....

BRAK ZADANIA DOMOWEGO!
Zacznij to w końcu czytać!
Najlepiej - od początku...
 :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## Mizgal

Panowie,

Przeczytałem cały wątek. Ciężko to idzie. Tak wygląda mój dom:
- kubatura: 1.150 m3
- powierzchnia: 231 m2
- całość ogrzewana pompą ciepła woda-woda z podłogówką,
- ziemia to glina i poziom wody na -6m

Chciałbym do tego dołożyć (bo akurat ruszyły prace ogrodnicze) GWC rurowy. Program z Rehau nie uruchamia mi się wcale, więc tą drogą proszę - czy możecie i sprawdzić, ile potrzebuję rury fi 200mm, przy założeniu 250-400 m3 wymiany? Czytając wątek dochodzę do wniosku, że 50 metrów powinno mi wystarczyć, czy mam rację? Ponieważ nie mam rekuperator, chciałbym najpierw zobaczyć, jak działa chłodzenie w lecie, czy wystarczy mi do tego jakiś prosty wiatrak? i gdzo go zamontować, przy czerpni czy na wlocie do budynku?

pozdrawiam,

Marcin

----------


## vega1

jest dużo łatwieszy sposób. Zakupić kilka worków dobrej soli morskiej i dawać do kąpieli. Dziecko ozdrowieje. Przetestowane u znajomego. Po tym gdy był w Czarnogórze na wakacjach i zakupił kilka sporych worków tej soli, wszyscy się w tym kąpią i faktycznie działa. Choroby dzieci poszły w niepamięć. 

A sól kamienna tak jak piszesz, to chyba nie to samo. Jedynie że słona, ale na tym podobizny się kończą. Na bank nie leczy  :big grin:

----------


## adam_mk

Mizgal
Nie mam dobrych wieści...
Powinieneś doczytać jeszcze o wentylacji, bo właśnie chcesz sobie chałupę popsuć...
kszhu.int
Kupuj sól jodowaną. Jest w sklepach...
Sama sól pomaga jak umarłemu kadzidło...
Adam M.

----------


## Mizgal

Adam, 

Ale czy to oznacza, że zaplanowałem za mało rury? 
Docelowo, oczywiście, chcę doprowadzić GWC do reku, bo przy takiej kubaturze wentylacja zjada mi zbyt dużo energii. 
Czy mam to jutro kopać? Zwiększyć ilość mb rury? do ilu?

Będę wdzięczny za pomoc, to jednak wymaga zupełnie innej wiedzy, niż to, czego mnie uczyli. Ale skoro przeskoczyłem pompę ciepła (już 10 lat się kręci) i to rurowy GWC jest do zrozumienia.

pozdrawiam,

Marcin

----------


## Qter

> Panowie,
> 
> Przeczytałem cały wątek. Ciężko to idzie. Tak wygląda mój dom:
> - kubatura: 1.150 m3
> - powierzchnia: 231 m2
> - całość ogrzewana pompą ciepła woda-woda z podłogówką,
> - ziemia to glina i poziom wody na -6m
> 
> CUT!


Glina jest mokra zawsze wilgotna. Wilgoć to woda. Woda niesie energię. Energia może być do użyta do grzania lub chłodzenia - zależy co potrzebujesz... 
Jakie reku? Co chcesz osiągnąć?

PZDR

Qter

----------


## Mizgal

Chcę poprawić wentylację i zrobić to z głową, w sensie podłączyć GWC do reku. 
Nie mam jeszcze idei, jaki reku będzie, na dziś chcę zobaczyć, czy ten prosty układ chłodzi wydajnie. 
Jeśli jak - w wakacje wstawię rekuprator. Stąd moje pytanie, czy tak, jak sobie to wyobrażam te 50-60mb wystarczy?

pozdrawiam,

Marcin

----------


## adam_mk

Co wspólnego ma chlor atomowy z solą?
Sól kamienna, NaCl, chlorek sodu - to substancja znana i jej właściwości też.
Nie sublimuje!
Roztwarza się w wodzie, w której roztwarza się WSZYSTKO, co w przyrodzie istnieje.
Ale...
Jedną z metod separacji związków i pierwiastków jest ich ekstrakcja z wodnego związku lub odparowanie roztworów.
Czyli?
Nie "zabiera się" z parą wodną! (NaCl się nie zabiera).

Uważasz, że solanka pomaga - to wymyj im płucka solanką, bo TYLKO TAK możesz tę sól tam wprowadzić.
(nie polecam, bo trzeba będzie robić nowe... dzieci.)

Jak już coś gadasz - to gadaj z sensem i na bazie wiedzy PRAWDZIWEJ a nie mniemanologicznej...

Sól jest naszym sprzymierzeńcem w wielu dziedzinach życia.
Tak.
Ale nie przez inhalacje!

A Ty własnie o tym aspekcie tu dyskutujesz.

TAK STOSOWANA pomaga jak umarłemu kadzidło!

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

"Chcę poprawić wentylację i zrobić to z głową,..."

A co?
POPSUŁA SIĘ?

Kompletnie nie wiesz, o co w tym chodzi!!!!!!!!!
DLATEGO sugerowałem rozpoznanie problemu.

Potrzebujesz, jak Twoja rodzina to 2+2 a nie 2 + 12, około 120-150m3/godzinę wymiany powietrza.
Inaczej PRZEWENTYLUJESZ dom.
Mówiąc innymi słowami - będziesz go sobie NISZCZYŁ.

Ja o zasadach, prawach fizyki - a Ty o długości rury, metrach i tym, co CHCESZ.

Realizuj swoje chciejstwa i bądź szczęśliwy!
Nie opowiadaj o tym, że chcesz, aby było zgodnie ze sztuką i DUŻO, DUŻO, DUŻO!
To brednie!

Adam M.

----------


## szczukot

Tak troche OffTopikowo
adam_mk, cos mi tu nie gra z ta solanka. Moze NaCl nie "zabiera" sie z para wodna, ale w inhalatorach juz dziala ? Bo tam nie leci para wodna co odrobinki wody ?

Fantom

----------


## adam_mk

TAK
W INHALATORACH!
Czy trzeba zbudować takie GWC, aby generowało mglę wodną, która MOŻE unosić ze sobą to, co jest POD ZIEMIĄ?
PO CO?
Jedną z zalet WIĘKSZOŚCI GWC jest zdolność FILTROWANIA - SEPARACJI WSZELKICH KROPEL I DROBIN.

Rozumiem, że trzeba tu opracować GWC-Inhalator...
Możliwe, oczywiście...
Bez wkładu energii jednak się nie da!
Utrzymanie go może sporo kosztować! Właśnie ze względu na ten inhalator, który mu trzeba dorobić.

I dostajemy wtedy - realnie - klimatyzację!

O to chodzi?

Adam M.

----------


## Mizgal

Adam,

Trochę Cie poniosło  :smile:  nigdzie nie powoływałeś się na prawa fizyki a chętnie bym posłuchał, bo to są prawdziwe argumenty. Te "brednie" to się nazywa brak doświadczenia, dlatego właśnie pytam Was.

Ad meritum: jeśli przedział 250-400m3 wymiany to zbyt dużo, to ok, zamontuję wiatrak mniej wydajny. Mówisz >150m3/h, ok, dziękuję, o to mi chodziło. GWC chcę sterować sterownikiem Zamelu z dwiema sondami temperatury (RTM-30, tu: http://www.zamel.pl/pl,47,0,exta ), dzięki temu wiatrak będzie chodził wg zadanych parametrów, tak mogę prosto wysterować zawór decydujący, czy do budynku ma wchodzić powietrze z GWC czy spoza (Wy to chyba nazywacie "bypass"). Tę część ogarniam. Choć nadal nie mam wyobrażenia, jak duży jest to strumień powietrza, to wiem, że ogrzanie w GWC +20K powietrza dochodzącego do budynku przyniesie mi oszczędności. 

Moje pytania brzmią tak:
a) zakładając znaną kubaturę budynku 1.100 m3, czy wystarczy mi 60 mb GWC rurowego fi 200mm żeby schłodzić powietrze (25 do  :cool:  -17K przy przepływie 3m/s?
b) i czy ten sam układ poradzi sobie z ogrzaniem (-20 do  :cool:  o 28K?
c) czy to się nie będzie gryzło z posiadaną już i drożną wentylacją grawitacyjną? (na 230m2 PU mam 8 kanałów 14x14 cm). Czy dobrze rozumiem, że wtedy kominy wentylacyjne o wysokości 7,5m nad gruntem będą działały wywiewnie?

Pewnie odpowiedzi dałby mi program Rehau, ale nie mam w domu żadnego komputera z PC, same Maki. 
Czy ktoś może to dla mnie sprawdzić? Będę zobowiązany a i piwo doślę  :smile: 

pozdrawiam,

Marcin

----------


## Piczman

Czegoś tu nie rozumiem.
Masz już centralę ?
O jakim wiatraczku piszesz ?
Dlaczego koniecznie rurowiec w glinie ?
Ona wilgotna jest .
Glikolowy byłby też, IMHO łatwiej zrobić i podobne koszty dla takich wydajności .

PS. Bardziej trzeba zwrócić uwagę na ilość gruntu wokół rurki kolektora niż na jego długość . Nadmiar kolektora to Twój zapas który może się przydać w 3-tygodniowe upały, bo taki 10 m długi też zadziała !!!

----------


## adam_mk

Ja chyba nie po naszemu tu piszę...

Ale chyba czytam dobrze i ze ZROZUMIENIEM tekstu.
Czytam - CHCĘ, CHCĘ...

Wolno chcieć.

CO CHCESZ OSIĄGNĄĆ?
Chcesz mieć TEN sterownik i TE metry rury?
Zapłać i wstaw.
Będą metry i sterownik.

A jak nie - TO CO CI POTRZEBNE?

Przyjmij do świadomości, wiadomości i wykonania:
Wentylacja wentyluje, aż wentyluje i TYLKO wentyluje.
MOŻE wspomagać inne procesy (grzania, chłodzenia) ale ich NIE ROZWIĄŻE.

Strumień powietrza rzędu 150m3/godz niesie mało energii.
Nie jest w stanie zmienić stanu energetycznego (cieplnego) wnętrz.
Wzmaga lub przeciwdziała tym zmianom w wielkości mierzalnej, ale nie DECYDUJĄCEJ.

System wentylacyjny, jak ma być komfortowy, powinien być nadmiarowy.
Elastyczny, który łatwo dopasować do zmieniających się warunków (gościsz drużynę piłkarską i masz przejściowo 2 + 11).
DLATEGO celujemy w 1 kubaturę maksymalnie.
Ale to w systemach wentylacji MECHANICZNEJ.

Masz wentylację grawitacyjną.
Masz wentylację SEZONOWĄ. Latem jej nie masz!
Zimą, w mrozy, wymiana dochodzi do 10 kubatur!!!

CO CHCESZ ZROBIĆ TYM GWC?

Poczytaj więc o wentylacji zamiast szukać sterowników...

Adam M.

----------


## Piczman

Nie doczytałem o tej grawitacji ,,,

Kiedyś dostałem takie zapytanie: "co lepiej zrobić, WM bez GWC czy grawitacyjną z GWC ?" .

Na prawdę warto wcześniej poczytać jak działa jedno i drugie .
Takie podstawy można opanować w godzinę a potem włączyć myślenie .

Ale kto pyta nie błądzi  :smile:

----------


## Mizgal

OK, spróbuję odwrotnie, od tego jak sobie to wyobrażam a Wy powiedzcie mi proszę, czy to się trzyma kupy:

1. Nie mam centrali reku,
2. Chcę w lecie nawiew powietrza chłodzonego w GWC do 14-16'C. Jeśli dobrze rozumiem, to schłodzone w GWC powietrze powinno działać jak klimatyzacja,
3. Chcę w zimie nawiew powietrza ogrzanego do 8'C. Przy mojej kubaturze, to (wg mnie) duża oszczędność. Dodatkowe ogrzanie zostawiam podłogówce. Zamiast mam to powietrze zasysać z zewnątrz, (grudzień-styczeń -20'C to normalka, mazowieckie, 25 km na północ od W-wy), mogę dostawać na wejściu do budynku powietrze ogrzane do temp 8'C. To zdecydowanie ma sens, tym bardziej, że jak pisze Adam, w zimie ta wymiana grawitacyjnie się jeszcze wzmaga, czyli tracę energię wentylacyjnie.

Czy to ma ręcę i nogi?

pozdrawiam,

Marcin

----------


## Piczman

Musiał byś zrobić czerpnię z GWC, wstawić wiatrak, potem rozprowadzić nawiewy do czystych pomieszczeń i wywiew z kominów regulować kratkami .
To w zimie ,,,
W lecie IMHO nie zadziała !

----------


## Mizgal

OK, czyli zima ma sens, tak jak mi się wydawało.

a) Jak to policzyć, czy strumień 150m3/h dam radę podgrzać z -20'C do +8'C w 60 mb rury GWC?

b) I czemu w lecie to nie będzie działało? Ta fizyka powinna działać w obie strony.

pozdrawiam,

Marcin

----------


## Rom-Kon

> (...)
> W lecie IMHO nie zadziała !


 ...zadziała ale nadmuch taki że łeb by urwało... no i GieWuC troszkę większy.

...śledzę ten wątek z doskoku i wybaczcie jeśli przeoczyłem zagadnienie które teraz poruszę...

wiadomo że wentylacja grawitacyjna to żadna wentylacja - z wiadomych powodów... czyli skuteczna tylko mechaniczna (WM). A czy ktoś liczył ile odzyskuje się ciepla w reku który jest tylko wymiennikiem? GWC + WM ale bez reku powinno być o niebo lepsze niż grawitacyjna - pełna sterowalność bez odzysku... ile tego ciepła uleci do atmosfery... jakie porównanie ze stratami grawitacyjnej... brak reku to mniejsze opory i mniejsze wiatraki (tańsze również w eksploatacji)... by z anemostatu nie wiało chłodem można wpiąć nagrzewnicę... "nawiedzeni" mogą jeszcze pokombinować coś ze solarami... pod Pruszkowem widziałem "podłogówkę" na dachu pod dachówkami  :wink:

----------


## Jani_63

*Mizgal*, zacznij od określenia co czym chcesz robić.
Podajesz kubaturę 1.150 m3 dla domu o  powierzchni  231 m2.
Więc albo masz pomieszczenia o wysokości 5m, albo wziąłeś kubaturę zewnętrzna z projektu, która ma się nijak w stosunku do tego co masz do wentylowania.
Druga sprawa to próba stworzenia wentylacji nawiewnej (nadciśnieniowej) przy zachowaniu wyciągów grawitacyjnych.
Niby można, ale działać to będzie tak sobie.
O tym że doprowadzenia nawiewu trzeba pociągnąć do wszystkich pomieszczeń czystych wspomniał już Piczman
Wymagania jakie stawiasz GWC w okresie letnim zapewni Ci tylko klimatyzacja.
Aż wierzyć mi się nie chce że nie doczytałeś w wątku, że wentylacja z zastosowaniem GWC latem nie służy do schładzania domu, a jedynie pozwala znacznie ograniczyć proces nagrzewania, przez co pozwala w przypadku długotrwałych upałów znacznie poprawić komfort temperaturowy.


*Rom*, było to już liczone, ale tak na szybko w uproszczeniu.
Jeśli przyjmiemy że temperatura powietrza za GWC to średnio 3oC, 
a temperatura powietrza nawiewanego za rekuperatorem to około 18oC
uzyskujemy deltę 15K.
O tyle trzeba podgrzewać stale strumień powietrza nawiewanego. Dla średnio 150m3/h daje nam to 3600m3/dobę
Energia potrzebna do podgrzania takiej ilości powietrza to około 17kWh.
Jeśli przyjmiemy że taki wydatek energii jest potrzebny średnio przez cztery zimne miesiące, to daje nam to 120 dni x 17kWh, a to daje wartość szacunkową około 2000kWh na sezon.
To bardzo szacunkowe dane więc nie można ich brać jako pewnik, ale pokazują jaki jest to rząd wielkości jeśli chodzi o ilość ciepła jakie trzeba dostarczyć zewnętrznie (wytworzyć i za nie zapłacić) w stosunku co samoistnie robi wymiennik rekuperatora.

----------


## Mizgal

ciesze się, zacznamy gadać o konkretach:

a) Kubatury jestem pewien: po pierwsze przepisałem to z projektu budowlanego, po drugie w salonie mam antresolę i sufit na wysokości 7,2 metra. Cyfry się zgadzają, ja tu mieszkam od 10 lat. Też się dziwiłem, jak to możliwe, że ludzie mają domy po 700m3, ale widać tak jest "zazwyczaj".

b) Nawiew nadciśnieniowy: tak, tak właśnie to sobie wyobrażam. Czy kanały wentylacji grawitacyjnej dadzą radę wypchnąć taki strumień? (150m3/h przez 8 kanałów 14x14 cm) Czy też powinienem domontować dodatkowe wywiewy? Rozprowadzenie do pomieszczeń - tak, będę robił.

c) Temperatura w lecie: dziś sprawdziłem i w samochodzie z kratek klimy wieje 2-3'C, więc rozumiem, że GWC rurowy nie da mi tej samej wydajności chłodzenia a jedynie poprawi komfort dając strumień powietrza 8-10'C. I dla mnie to jest ok.

d) Temperatura w zimie: moim zdaniem to będzie główna korzyść, czyli pompowanie do domu powietrza wstępnie ogrzanego w GWC. To znacznie lepsze rozwiązanie, niż obecnie, gdzie wentylacja grawitacyjna zabiera mi ogrzane powietrze, zasysając z zewnątrz powietrze -20'C.  Wciąż nie mam tylko odpowiedzi, czy 60mb podoła takiemu wstępnemu podgrzewaniu w dłuższym horyzoncie (praca non-stop przez 2 tygodnie).

pozdrawiam i dziękuję,

Marcin

----------


## adam_mk

Zrób 600mb.
WTEDY masz na wylocie, latem, w upały - te +8stC.

Jesteś oportunistą!
WIESZ LEPIEJ!
 :Lol: 
Nie będziesz się "doszkalał", bo i tak CHCESZ inaczej!
 :Lol: 

Wyobraź sobie ten kościół (antresola) nagrzany w lipcu, do którego wrzucisz tak z WIADERKO powietrza O TEMPERATURZE około 10stC
Dużo się zmieni?

Wentylacja nadciśnieniowa to namiastka i niedoskonałość.
CZASEM (w niektórych procesach produkcyjnych) konieczność.
Wentylacja wyciągowa - to też namiastka i niedoskonałość.
Obie - to więcej wad niż zalet!
Wentylacja grawitacyjna to same wady, choć czasem nawet działa...
A zimą, w mrozy, działa ZBYT sprawnie!

Wentylacja ZRÓWNOWAŻONA nawiewno-wywiewna to prawdziwa wentylacja całoroczna.
Jej jedyna wada to ta - że trzeba ją zbudować (i sfinansować tę budowę).

Reszta już była opisana wyżej...

NAPRAWDĘ poczytaj o problemie.
Możesz tu:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ght=wentylacji

Jak nie zaczniemy rozmawiać tym samym językiem pojęć - nic sobie nie powiemy!

Adam M.

----------


## Mizgal

fajnie, dziękuję, do nocy przeczytam i się*odezwę tu.

pozdrawiam,

Marcin

----------


## Rom-Kon

> (...)
> 
> 
> *Rom*, było to już liczone, ale tak na szybko w uproszczeniu.
> (...) a to daje wartość szacunkową około 2000kWh na sezon.
> To bardzo szacunkowe dane więc nie można ich brać jako pewnik, ale pokazują jaki jest to rząd wielkości jeśli chodzi o ilość ciepła jakie trzeba dostarczyć zewnętrznie (wytworzyć i za nie zapłacić) w stosunku co samoistnie robi wymiennik rekuperatora.


czyli przyjmując chyba najdroższy nośnik energii czyli elektryczność w powietrze uchodzi nam około 1000zł na sezon... ok. dziękuję za wyjaśnienia....


...*Adamie* trochę więcej cierpliwości... czasem trzeba parę razy tłumaczyć od samego początku... no cóż... ja coś o tym wiem  :wink: ...

----------


## adam_mk

Fakt!
Może nieco mnie poniosło...
Ostatnio w kółko gadam to samo - i czasem bez skutku, tylko wracają te same pytania...
Dawno łebki nie są już trzylatkami, to odwykłem od pytań "a czemu? "
 :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## Mizgal

wątek "wentylacja" ogarnięty:

a) Chylę czoła przed wykonaną pracą przez Adama oraz Jani_63,
b) to, o czym piszę, to językiem wentylacji będzie system niezrównoważony, nawiewny,
c) w salonie wkład kominkowy ma swoją własną czerpnię,
d) wszędzie mam ogrzewanie podłogowe wodne,
e) dom jest szczelny, ocieplony, mur jest trójwarstwowy, okna szczelne,

teraz moje planowane GWC
0. nadal nie znalazłem info, czy przy takiej kubaturze 60mb fi 200 wystarczy. 
1. To, o czym nie pomyślałem, to filtry. I tego zaraz poszukam i zainstaluję.
2. Silnik - na dziś kupię zwykły, zmiennoprądowy wiatraczek o wydajności >150m3/h. I poszukam na chińskim DX bezszczotkowego.
3. Muszę zmieścić się w przepływie <5m/s (żeby nie hałasować), czyli dla rury fi200mm daje mi to maksimum 500m3/h czyli 4,4m/s (poniżej hałasowania). Silinik powinie dać się wysterować, tak by pracował  w przedziale 120-150m3/h, co obniży mi prędkość powietrza na wyjściu.
4. fi200 wchodzi do budynku i to rozprężam na dwie nitki fi150,
5. Nitką "parter" ogarniam pomieszczenia parteru a nitką "piętro" wyprowadzam się nad strop salonu i w suficie salony (7,2m na podłogą) montuję anemostaty na stopniowo zmniejszającym się profilu nitki,
6. potrzebuję dodatkowy wywiew w jednej łazience, 
7. Instalacja może być albo nadciśnieniowa albo zrównoważona. Ponieważ mam kominy od WG, to zostaje mi tylko nadciśnieniowa,

no, a co pominąłem? Jutro ekipa rusza ze szpadlami.

pozdrawiam,

Marcin

----------


## adam_mk

Bingo!
Teraz będzie łatwiej.
WIESZ co chcesz zbudować i jak ma to działać.
Cudów nie oczekuj.
Wsparcia tego co potrzebne - tak.
Od około 50mb zaczyna się dla około 500m3 kubatury (wentylowanej prawidłowo, około 150m3) sens budowy układu dla pracy ciągłej.

Te kominy możesz zatkać i zapomnieć o nich...
Zrobić zrównoważoną...

Zmiennoprądowiec zwolniony do 150m3/godz brzęczy komarami! (sterownik fazowy).
Sprawdź to!

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Jeszcze inaczej!
JEŻELI po pałacu 1500m2 podłogi biegają tylko 2+2 generatory wilgoci TO pałac potrzebuje wymiany rzędu 150m3/godz.
JEŻELI te generatory wilgoci (ludziska, oczywiście) biegają po raptem 30m2 (pokoik na wakacjach) to TEŻ potrzeba tam wymiany IDENTYCZNEJ.
A.M.

W salonie szczelnego domu nie masz czerpni dla kominka tylko dodatkowy kanał wywiewny!
 :Lol: 
A.M.

----------


## Mizgal

OK, trochę jaśniej już.

Czyli wkopuję 70 mb fi200 w kształcie kopiniętej drabinki i wprowadzam to domu. 
Wiatrak ma być gdzie, przy budynku czy przy czerpni?

pozdrawiam,

Marcin

----------


## adam_mk

Gdzie by nie był - zrobi co trzeba...
Daleko od domu będzie brzęczał nieco ciszej...
Adam M.

----------


## Jani_63

Słowo "wiatrak" budzi jeszcze mój niepokój  :wink:

----------


## Mizgal

Panowie,

bardzo dziękuję za przyspieszoną pomoc. Pokażę Wam zdjęcia w weekend.
Ostatnie pytanie: jaki filtr kupić? Najchętniej z obudową.

pozdrawiam,

Marcin

----------


## Jani_63

W klasie EU3 o możliwie dużej powierzchni (może być kieszeniowy).

----------


## Mizgal

> Słowo "wiatrak" budzi jeszcze mój niepokój


 :smile:  ok, to co mam zamontować na czerpni? w sensie jakieś podpowiedzi?
to: http://www.hemp.pl/produkty.php?inf=...21485&pks=&sz= ? 

pozdrawiam,

Marcin

----------


## adam_mk

Rozumiem, ze poczytałeś to, co nam pokazujesz....
Tą półkilową zabawką chcesz pchać te tony powietrza?
(1m3 powietrza to około 1,2kg)

Uważasz, ze silniczek modelarski napędzi małego fiata? 
ALE MA SPRĘŻ11:1 (jak dorosły silnik!)

Filtr sobie zrób...
Adam M.

----------


## bajcik

> OK, spróbuję odwrotnie, od tego jak sobie to wyobrażam a Wy powiedzcie mi proszę, czy to się trzyma kupy:
> 
> 1. Nie mam centrali reku,
> 2. Chcę w lecie nawiew powietrza chłodzonego w GWC do 14-16'C. Jeśli dobrze rozumiem, to schłodzone w GWC powietrze powinno działać jak klimatyzacja,
> 3. Chcę w zimie nawiew powietrza ogrzanego do 8'C. Przy mojej kubaturze, to (wg mnie) duża oszczędność. Dodatkowe ogrzanie zostawiam podłogówce. Zamiast mam to powietrze zasysać z zewnątrz, (grudzień-styczeń -20'C to normalka, mazowieckie, 25 km na północ od W-wy), mogę dostawać na wejściu do budynku powietrze ogrzane do temp 8'C. To zdecydowanie ma sens, tym bardziej, że jak pisze Adam, w zimie ta wymiana grawitacyjnie się jeszcze wzmaga, czyli tracę energię wentylacyjnie.
> 
> Czy to ma ręcę i nogi?
> 
> pozdrawiam,
> ...


Przypomina mi to pomysł wentylacji nawiewnej użytkownika KrzysiekK
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...l=1#post554739
Połączył to jeszcze z kominkiem i ma wentylacje/dgp w jednym.

----------


## Jani_63

Słusznie się obawiałem.
To co pokazałeś to właśnie wiatrak.
Mówiąc kolokwialnie robi wiater, a nie dmucha.
Jeśli celujesz w konstrukcje zamknięte, przyjrzyj się wentylatorom kanałowym Soler & Palau seria TD, a najlepszym rozwiązaniem będzie cyklon EBM komutowany elektronicznie.
Dlaczego?... to wyłuszczył już Adam.  :wink:

----------


## szczukot

Ja ostatnio kupilem wentylator Harmann - wprawdzie do innych celow (okap) ale maja dobre wyroby

Fantom

----------


## rafalmix

Witam mam pytanie dotyczące GWC rurowego.
Sytuacja tak jak na załączonym rysunku. 
Działka jest z lekim spadem a planowany GWC powinien też być połóżony z spadkiem a na końcu stydzienka na skropliny.
Wyjście rury z budynku jest na głębokości ok 1 - 1.2m, przy długości GWC np 20m na końcu mi wyjdzie głębokość ok 2.4m(po dodaniu spadków). Wydaje mi się że to trochę za głęboko bo w studzience pewnie by się już bierała woda gruntowa. 
I teraz pytanie zasadnicze czy może rurę z GWC dać tak jak spadek (pod górkę) tak, że czerpnia wyjdzie ok 60 cm powyżej miejsca połączenia rury wychadzącej z budynku i w tym miejscu zrobić studzienkę na skropliny (przy domu), oczywiście z góry studzienka została by zabezpieczona.
Co o tym myślicie?

----------


## Mizgal

> Jeśli celujesz w konstrukcje zamknięte, przyjrzyj się wentylatorom kanałowym Soler & Palau seria TD, a najlepszym rozwiązaniem będzie cyklon EBM komutowany elektronicznie.


Fajnie, dziękuję, jutro się rozejrzę. Dziś przywiozłem rury, jeszcze bez kształtek. Jak to wygląda Waszym zdaniem?
https://picasaweb.google.com/marcin....eat=directlink
Ponieważ nie znalazłem źródła wiedzy, ile tego powino być, to wkupuję od jutra 90 mb

pozdrawiam,

Marcin

----------


## adam_mk

To się nazywa "układ Tichelmana"
Adam M.

----------


## Mizgal

> Przypomina mi to pomysł wentylacji nawiewnej użytkownika KrzysiekK
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...l=1#post554739


Trudno nie zgodzić się z jego argumentacją: doświadczalne sprawdzenie "oszczędności z rekuperatora" do wspólnego mianownika ceny 1kWh EE i kosztu pieniądza w czasie silnie wspiera jego tezę. Ja doszedłem do tego z drugiej strony, obserwując mierzalne oszczędności przy montażu kanału kominkowego w mojej kubaturze i tak doszedłem do wniosku, że najlepszą oszczędnością kosztów ogrzewania będą nie kanały, anemostaty czy centralki, ale wstępne podgrzanie powietrza wchodzącego do budynku i sterowanie tym procesem. A że domek mam nietypowy i dość precyzyjnie opomiarowany, to i zgadzam się z opinią KrzyśkaK. Ja poszedłem nawet dalej i policzyłem, w ciągu jakiego czasu zwróci mi się prucie ściany i montaż kanału w gotowym już domu. 2 sezony.

pozdrawiam,

Marcin

----------


## Mizgal

Panowie,

a) Czy filtry EU3 kopertowe różnią się pomiędzy sobą czymś istotnym? taki? http://www.klimamarket.pl/wentylacja...y-fdi-eu3.html

b) Jeśli zdecyduję się na wentylator przy czerpni, to filtr powinien być przez czy za wentylatorem? Na chłopski rozum to "za", nie?

pozdrawiam,

Marcin

----------


## adam_mk

Chłop powinien orać, siać i zbierać...
Wstaw przed wentylatorem.
Adam M.

----------


## Mizgal

Ok, filtr kieszeniowy kupiony. 
Teraz ostatnie pytanie przed zakopaniem - jaki wentylator mam zamontować? 
W sensie on te 90 mb musi przepchnąć i mieć <150m3/h, czyli jaki?

pozdrawiam,

Marcin

----------


## adam_mk

Dobry!

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Podaj mi opór przepływu. Konieczne ciśnienie tłoczenia to zajrzę do katalogu...
Adam M.

----------


## Mizgal

Adam,

który: http://www.ampar-silesia.pl/produkty...y/kanalowe,246 
pierwszy?

Marcin

----------


## adam_mk

Bierz po kolei. Zacznij od pierwszego...
Albo załącz myślenie...

Adam M.

(postaw problem)

----------


## Mizgal

ok, więc:

a) montaż zewnętrzny,
b) wydajność przekracza to, czego potrzebuję, więc go wyreguluję,
c) powinien być cichy (stanie przy ogrodzeniu sąsiadów),
d) powinien dać się sterować w możliwie idiotoodporny sposób (czyli kwestia sterownika)

i co?

Marcin

----------


## adam_mk

Same sprzeczności.
(jak chodzi o pokazany sprzęt)
Adam M.

----------


## Jani_63

Krótko myślisz, szybko działasz... - nie tędy droga.



> Ok, filtr kieszeniowy kupiony. 
> Teraz ostatnie pytanie przed zakopaniem - jaki wentylator mam zamontować? 
> W sensie on te 90 mb musi przepchnąć i mieć <150m3/h, czyli jaki?
> 
> pozdrawiam,
> 
> Marcin





> Dobry!
> 
> Adam M.


Dokładnie tak jak Adam napisał - dobry do tego układu.
A teraz gwoli jasności.
Jakie 90m? Zakładam że jest to całkowita długość użytych przez Ciebie rur, a nie długość nitki w układzie Tichelmana.
Te 150m3 to maksymalna ilość jaką chcesz przepnąć? Zawsze i nigdy więcej?
A jeśli tak, to czemu właśnie tyle?
Mocując wentylator na czerpni sprawdź czy będzie mu tam dobrze. Nie każde urządzenie znosi zakres temperatur -20 -(+40)oC. 
No i co ze stopniem ochrony IP ?
Coś mi się wydaje że postawisz ten układ, działać będzie jak będzie, ale albo nie będzie spełniał oczekiwań, albo masz bardzo małe oczekiwania.

----------


## rafalmix

> Witam mam pytanie dotyczące GWC rurowego.
> Sytuacja tak jak na załączonym rysunku. 
> Działka jest z lekim spadem a planowany GWC powinien też być połóżony z spadkiem a na końcu stydzienka na skropliny.
> Wyjście rury z budynku jest na głębokości ok 1 - 1.2m, przy długości GWC np 20m na końcu mi wyjdzie głębokość ok 2.4m(po dodaniu spadków). Wydaje mi się że to trochę za głęboko bo w studzience pewnie by się już bierała woda gruntowa. 
> I teraz pytanie zasadnicze czy może rurę z GWC dać tak jak spadek (pod górkę) tak, że czerpnia wyjdzie ok 60 cm powyżej miejsca połączenia rury wychadzącej z budynku i w tym miejscu zrobić studzienkę na skropliny (przy domu), oczywiście z góry studzienka została by zabezpieczona.
> Co o tym myślicie?
> 
> Załącznik 56057



Witam.
Może ktoś pomoże w moim temacie, jakieś propozycje?
Pozdrawiam
Rafał

----------


## Mizgal

Panowie,

0) na wejściu filtr kieszeniowy EU3
a) łączna długość wszystkich rur GWC: 90mb fi 200
b) 6 trójników 200/200
c) 4 zagięć pod kątem 45'
d) oczekiwana wydajność max 200m3/h, w dół sobie podreguluję pracą wentylatora,
e) całość okładu kończy się 2m pod fundamentem, potem po skosie jest doprowadzane do budynku,
f) trzeba wziąć poprawkę, że wywiewem jest WG a układ jest nadciśnieniowy do kubatury 1.100m3

to jaki dobrać wentylator?

pozdrawiam,

Marcin

----------


## Mizgal

kupiłem więc taki: http://klimazbyt.pl/sklep.php?md=pro...ory=td-silent& plus regulator prędkości. Automatykę dołożę, jak sprawdzę wydajność układu.

nada się?

Marcin

----------


## Jani_63

W wydajnościach jakie Ciebie interesują daje 150-180Pa lub 200-230Pa sprężu, więc powinno być OK.
Inna sprawa że jego stopień ochrony to IP44, więc do pracy na zewnątrz się nie nadaje.

----------


## kawiarz

kopia posta z "GWC wodny".... , ale tu widzę większą aktywność :smile: 

Pytałem chwile temu o sposoby nawilżania powietrza po glikolowcu, co pozostalo bez odzewu, uruchomiłem więc szarą komórkę i wymyśliłem cos takiego:

Obliczeniowo wychodzi, że przy temperaturze 8C (RH ok 10%) na wlocie (po nagrzewnicy) temperatura spadła by do 2C i wilgotnosci 100% co dla reku jest ok.



http://forum.muratordom.pl/album.php...chmentid=56171

i teraz pytania i sugestie (warstwa wypełnienia to pierścienie białeckiego lub raschiga):

Czy to ma prawo funkcjonować?
Czy deszczówka może być do tego wykorzystana czy po dłuższym leżakowaniu w zbiorniku betonowym moze zacząc śmierdzieć?
Czy to mi może zastąpic filtr?
Czy można olać podgrzewanie powietrza na nagrzewnicy tylko wodę do zraszania puszczać przez rury zakopane w ziemi celem podgrzania? (powietrze na wlocie do ustrojstwa miało by temperaturę otoczenia)

Dzięki za sugestie

----------


## kawiarz

No i nastała cisza  :sad:

----------


## adam_mk

A co się dziwisz!
Myślisz,. że większość trzymała w ręku te  wytłoczki i wie jak ich użyć?
 :Lol: 
Zadałeś sporo pytań.
Ten wątek ma już 152 strony.
Aby w pełni odpowiedzieć na postawione przez Ciebie pytania trzeba by dopisać jeszcze z 150...
Poruszyłeś ze cztery całkiem nie małe dziedziny wiedzy.
(łącznie z biologią i biochemią)
Wiesz o tym?

Poczytaj o żwirowcu.
Wyobraź sobie, że robisz żwirowiec wyniesiony ponad poziom terenu.
Zamiast żwiru masz furę tych zabawek.
Poanalizuj przepływ strumieni ciepła, obieg strug i to, co niosą, temperatury i to, co może urosnąć w nich z tego, co powietrze doniesie - i Ci wyjdzie.

Można to zbudować.
Może nawet działać.
Ale, czy będzie kłopotliwe czy bezobsługowe - to z marszu - nie wiem.
Dla mnie to kwestia pojemności cieplnej takiego układu.

Adam M.

----------


## kawiarz

Układ pojemności cieplnej miał nie będzie praktycznie wcale. Do tego czegoś trafia suche powietrze po glikolowcu i zderza się z deszczem. Teoretycznie powinno się zwilżyć i oczyścić (efekt deszczu)

----------


## Jani_63

Tak na moje oko to spinasz dwa rodzaje GWC ... tkz. Wodny1 i Wodny2

----------


## kawiarz

Dokładnie takie miałem założenie - Wodnego2 zrobić nie mogę, a przy glikolowym jeden obawiam się o suche powietrze w zimie i problemy ze zdrowiem dzieci. A to by było takie Wash&GO

----------


## adam_mk

Tworzysz wojny gwiezdne dla uśmiercenia komara...
"obawiam się o suche powietrze w zimie..."
Zbuduj POPRAWNĄ wentylację!
Wtedy masz stale te potrzebne 50% wilgotności względnej.
GWC to sposób na strumień darmowego ciepła.
Nie rób z tego klimatyzacji, bo to nieco inny system.

Zupełnie tak jakby:
Mam niepotrzebnego fiata 126P. Przerobię go na klimatyzator...
Można, tylko po co?

Adam M.

----------


## kawiarz

Z tym fiatem 126p to Ci się udało.

Aktualnie mieszkam w bloku (komuchu) i mam junkersa z otwartą komorą w zimie suche powietrze powoduje u nas dużo problemów w ięc w planowanym domu staram sie je wyelyminować może czasem przesadzam, nie widziałem nigdy domu z WM więc kombinuje a czy coś jest głupie czy nie staram się pytać ludzi kompetentnych.

Dzięki za pomoc

----------


## adam_mk

"To" chyba już znasz?
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ght=wentylacji
Tam masz dokładnie opisane mechanizmy, jakie powinny działać...
Adam M.

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

> "Chciałbym to złoże wykorzystać maksymalnie. "
> Kosztem zamordowania domu?
> DLACZEGO marzy Ci się wentylowanie z wydajnością 1 kubatury na godzinę?





> Parkiety się rozsychają! (ratujcie, co robić, parkieciarz to partacz!)
> A ja CHCĘ mieć "świeże powietrze" i już! (sama sprawna wentylacja - kontrola wilgotności wnętrz - ten problem rozwiązuje z naddatkiem)
> Przemyślałeś implikacje, jakie niesie ciągła wymiana 1 kubatury na godzinę dla domu?
> WIDZIAŁEŚ tak wentylowany dom?
> (bo ja - tak!)





> Jeszcze inaczej!
> JEŻELI po pałacu 1500m2 podłogi biegają tylko 2+2 generatory wilgoci TO pałac potrzebuje wymiany rzędu 150m3/godz.
> JEŻELI te generatory wilgoci (ludziska, oczywiście) biegają po raptem 30m2 (pokoik na wakacjach) to TEŻ potrzeba tam wymiany IDENTYCZNEJ.





> System wentylacyjny, jak ma być komfortowy, powinien być nadmiarowy.
> Elastyczny, który łatwo dopasować do zmieniających się warunków (gościsz drużynę piłkarską i masz przejściowo 2 + 11).
> DLATEGO celujemy w 1 kubaturę maksymalnie.


Może nieco wyrwane z kontekstu, ale doskonale obrazuje to o czym chcę napisać.

Ja, szukając rekuperatora, również ubzdurałem sobie tę jedną kubaturę na godzinę. Wszędzie, tu na forum, trąbi się, że układ powinien mieć (szczytowo) taką wydajność. A Polak ma tą cechę, że jeszcze dołoży nieco od siebie. I później ludzie instalują potwory, które nawet na najniższym biegu dmuchają z taką siłą, że przesuszają powietrze w domu.

Należy jasno napisać, że (doświadczenia użytkowników wskazują iż) przez 80% czasu rekuperator pracuje najniższym biegu (czyżby kolejne potwierdzenie zasady 80:20?) a i tak, jeśli jest dobrany za mocny, występuje problem ze zbyt suchym powietrzem.
I że ważniejszym parametrem jest liczba organizmów żywych, niźli kubatura, która pełni tylko rolę pomocniczą.
Te wszystkie informacje są tu na forum, ale co z tego, jak są na dwudziestej, sześćdziesiątejdrugiej i siedemdziesiątejpiątej  stronie wątku zawierającego trzy tysiące postów?

Powinniśmy odejść od fetyszu w postaci jednej wymiany na godzinę i prostego uzależniania objętości powietrza od kubatury domu.

Może Adam stworzyłbyś wątek „_jak prawidłowo dobrać wydajność WM?_”, gdzie byś wyłuszczył zasady doboru centrali, a użytkownicy takich systemów podawali wydajności central, liczbę mieszkańców, kubaturę, wilgotność, czy inne uwagi mogące pomóc w poprawnym doborze wydajności rekuperatora?

Problemem tego forum nie jest niemożność uzyskania odpowiedzi na swoje wątpliwości (bo przecież „wszystko już było”), tylko trudność z dotarciem, z dokopaniem się do tej wiedzy.
A później ludzie wyważają otwarte drzwi, a Adam się denerwuje.

----------


## Piczman

Ta jedna wymiana na godzinę na prawdę się przydaje, myślę że łącznie przez 3 miesiące w roku się uzbiera .
Oczywiście można wentylować mniej w okresie letnim ale spada komfort a wilgotność rośnie nawet do 80 % .

Ja u siebie przy 250 m3 kubatury max wydatek mam jakieś 200 m3 i jest na styk.
Podczas długotrwałych upałów chętnie bym dodał jeszcze ze 100 m3 ,,,

Co do przesuszenia w zimie to pozostaje czasowe ograniczenie pracy centrali, wcale nie taki zły sposób a bardzo prosty ,,,

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

> Ja u siebie przy 250 m3 kubatury max wydatek mam jakieś 200 m3 i jest na styk.
> Podczas długotrwałych upałów chętnie bym dodał jeszcze ze 100 m3


Dlaczego wiążesz wydajność wentylacji z kubaturą, a nie z liczbą domowników?

----------


## Piczman

Dla domu o kubaturze 500 m3 nie założyłbym Economica 120 nawet jak by w nim mieszkała 1 osoba .

----------


## orko

A ja u siebie mam właśnie "potwora" - podwójnego Siwickiego + 2 wentylatory EBMy 175AF i powietrza przesuszonego nie mam. Sterowanie potencjometrem umożliwia pracę na minimalnym biegu. Jaką krotność wymian mam na godzinę - nie udało mi się zmierzyć. A właściwie coś próbowałem ale wyszyły tak małe wartości, że jakoś w te próby obliczeń nie uwierzyłem tym bardziej, że wilgotność utrzymuje się na stałym poziomie. Rzecz jasna mam czasem jak teraz 70% ale na zewnątrz też jest tyle więc nie ma na to rady i tyle. Zwiększenie krotności jest mi nie potrzebne - wystarczy latem w nocy otworzyć okna na parterze i dachowe na piętrze. Pewnie gdybym miał GWC to myślałbym o zwiększeniu wydajności ale nie mam  :smile:

----------


## Piczman

Mówiąc o normach wychodzą zupełnie inne wydatki niż kiedy mamy na uwadze komfort lub dodatkowe chłodzenie latem .
Dużo daje zamieszkanie w domu z instalacjami o których się dyskutuje.
Daje to realny pogląd na potrzeby i zrozumienie tego co na papierze.

----------


## Jani_63

> Dlaczego wiążesz wydajność wentylacji z kubaturą, a nie z liczbą domowników?


 Liczba domowników nie może być ostatecznym wyznacznikiem wydajności wentylacji.
Tą określają normy dotyczące minimalnych wartości usuwanego powietrza z pomieszczeń brudnych (łazienka, WC, kuchnia), choć może się oczywiście zdarzyć że ilość powietrza nawiewanego ze względu na ilość mieszkańców będzie większa niż ilość metrów powietrza usuwanego wynikająca z przepisów.
Dla zrozumienia... to są wartości minimalne jakie musi spełniać WM.
Dobranie wydajności do kubatury (nikt nikomu nie każę tak wentylować zawsze i wszędzie) pozwala na skuteczne przewietrzanie latem i zapewnienie komfortu bytowego szczególnie w połączeniu z GWC schładzającym powietrze nawiewane i jednocześnie spełnia wymogi podstawowe odnośnie wydajności wentylacji.
Posługiwanie się WM wymaga zrozumienia istoty problemu i nie zwalnia z myślenia (kręcenie wentyli zima bardziej niż jest to konieczne)
Między innymi dlatego w wątku przewijał się motyw minimalnej wydajności na poziomie 0,18-0,2kubatury/godzinę - tyle mniej więcej *musi* spełniać.

----------


## Marcin_72

> (...) Te wszystkie informacje są tu na forum, ale co z tego, jak są na dwudziestej, sześćdziesiątejdrugiej i siedemdziesiątejpiątej  stronie wątku zawierającego trzy tysiące postów? (...) Problemem tego forum nie jest niemożność uzyskania odpowiedzi na swoje wątpliwości (bo przecież „wszystko już było”), tylko trudność z dotarciem, z dokopaniem się do tej wiedzy.


święta prawda.

Po przekopaniu się przez te tysiące postów i tak, i tak urządzenia kupowałem "na oko". Smutna konstatacja: porady z tego wątku forum ograniczają się do zwrotów "włącz myślenie", co pomijając ofensywną formę komunikacji, wiedzy nie wnosi ani też jej nie przybliża. Budowanie wokół WM piany "wiedzy dostępnej dla wybranych" zniechęca wielu, także Waszych, potencjalnych klientów. Może to kwestia administracji tym wątkiem, nie wiem, dość, że z paru forów, w jakich uczestniczę, tu dowiedziałem się najmniej (możecie to zwalić na mnie). 

Dla poszukujących wiedzy: katalog Venture Industries, jego ostatnich parę stron o teorii wentylacji, daje konkretną wiedzę + katalog rozwiązań. Sami możecie policzyć wiele rzeczy, bez proszenia się o pomoc. Tu, na Forum, tego i tak nie znajdziecie. I nie, nie jestem pracownikiem czy kooperantem tej firmy, nie jestem też zawodowo związany z WM. Ludzie z V.I. zrozumieli, że 90% klientów na początku projektu ma prawo nie rozumieć wentylacji.

pozdrawiam,

Marcin

----------


## adam_mk

"Dla poszukujących wiedzy: katalog Venture Industries, jego ostatnich parę stron o teorii wentylacji, daje konkretną wiedzę + katalog rozwiązań."
(rozwiązań, oczywiście, Venture Industries)

W bardzo wielu katalogach innych firm jest to samo.

"Smutna konstatacja: porady z tego wątku forum ograniczają się do zwrotów "włącz myślenie", co pomijając ofensywną formę komunikacji, wiedzy nie wnosi ani też jej nie przybliża. Budowanie wokół WM piany "wiedzy dostępnej dla wybranych" zniechęca wielu"

Pozornie - prawda.
Ale radzić można tylko "mądremu księciu".
A to oznacza, że myślenia ma być załączone...

Stan, jaki opisujesz jest skutkiem sytuacji w naszym kraju i w branży budowlanej.
Więcej u nas w każdym fachu "zarabiaczy kasy" jak fachowców.
A za fachowość jakoś płacić nie chcą...
Za ładne gadgety - tak.

Adam M.

----------


## Marcin_72

> (...) Stan, jaki opisujesz jest skutkiem sytuacji w naszym kraju i w branży budowlanej.
> Więcej u nas w każdym fachu "zarabiaczy kasy" jak fachowców. A za fachowość jakoś płacić nie chcą... Za ładne gadgety - tak.


Adam,

Zgoda, "zarabiaczy" jest więcej, w większości gałęzi biznesu tak jest. Ale zwalanie tego, co tu, na Forum, na ogólną sytuację z biznesie budowlanym to maskowanie braku komunikacji od fachowca do szukającego. Gdybyś, jak na początku, dzielił się wiedzą w sposób zrozumiały dla Kowalskiego, to (zakładam, że działasz w branży WM), miałbyś większy ruch w interesie. Więcej by się działo a ludzie szukaliby tych rozwiązań. A tak, robicie z tego cuda-niewidy i 90% zainteresowanych odpada na etapie pt. "włącz myślenie". Tak samo przebijałem się przez pompy ciepła, solary czy teraz samochód EV.

Prosty przykład: w mojej branży jest baaaardzo duży wysyp nowych Klientów, co nie rozumieją podstaw. I segment, w którym działam, szybko odkrył, że jak chcesz świadczyć usługi i sprzedawać swoją wiedzę/doświadczenie/produkty, to powinieneś pamiętać o tym, że Klienci w swoich szkołach uczyli się innych rzeczy, niż Ty. I tak, Klient zawsze woli płacić za ładne gadżety, ale jak mu dasz trochę wiedzy, to podejmie lepszą decyzję dla siebie a często i dla sprzedawcy. No, chyba, że zaciemnianie sytuacji służy tylko sprzedawcy, a na to mi właśnie wygląda w biznesie WM. I to jest ten błąd - pieniądze z WM będziecie robić na masowych realizacjach zrozumiałego dla Klienta produktu a nie jednostkowych wdrożeniach dla oczadziałego barana do strzyżenia. Łatwe dzielenie się wiedzą i doradztwo będzie działać na Waszą korzyść.

pozdrawiam,

Marcin

----------


## Piczman

Piszesz tak jak by to forum służyło wszystkim fachowcom do zbierania zamówień.
A co jeśli tak nie jest ?
Każdy ma tu inny cel, jeden tłumaczy po raz setny to samo a drugi lubi sobie "pokozaczyć".
Jeszcze inny nudzi się w pracy i nie zawsze ma ten lepszy dzień ,,,

----------


## ravbc

No i jeszcze klient nie rozumiejący w czym rzecz, jest mniej awanturujący się  :wink: 
A poważniej: chcesz żeby Ci ktoś za darmo (a właściwie dopłacając własnym czasem) wytłumaczył jak to działa po raz setny (choć 99 poprzednich razy nie było konkretnie do Ciebie kierowanych), to idź posłuchać fachowca, który potem na tym zarobi. Tu są raczej "pasjonaci" i ich nudzi powtarzanie w kółko tego samego od nowa. Żebyś chociaż jakieś nowe pytania zadawał... Ale tu już na prawdę wszystko było, choć jak to na forum, nie w jednym miejscu i na pewno nie podane na tacy.

----------


## Marcin_72

Nie próbuję Was pouczać, to nie moja rola. I nie sądzę, że wszyscy żyjecie z wentylacji, to zresztą bez różnicy.  Tak, każdemu zdarza się słabszy dzień, więc już kończę: posłuchajcie o co Was uczestnicy pytają i zobaczcie, czy Wy, fachowcy, na pewno dajecie użyteczne/praktyczne odpowiedzi. Że nie zawsze na tym da się zarobić? Ej, a czy ktokolwiek choć napisał do mnie na priv "zaprojektuję Ci to za 1.000 zł, chcesz?" Nie. Więc kasa nie ma tu nic do rzeczy.
Kończymy, założę się, że rozumiecie, o ci mi chodzi.

Dla tych, co myślą o GWC rurowym moje zestawienie:
a) 90 mb rury PVC fi200mm wraz z kształtkami = 1.200 zł (+350 zl za paliwo)
b) wykop do głębokości 2,20m wraz zasypaniem i ubiciem = 1.600 zł
c) montaż całości PVC = 800 zł
d) wentylator <250m3/h = 670 zł
e) wkucie się do domu (ściana trójwarstwowa, inwestor upierdliwiec) = 250 zł
f) 50 metrów kabla 3x1,5 = 80 zł
g) potencjometr do sterowania wentylatora = 110 zł
h) filtr fi160 EU4 kieszeniowy = 160 zł
całość: 5.320zł

to, czego nie dowiecie się z Forum (doświadczenia własne):
1. upieraj się przy głębokości zdecydowanie poniżej przemarzania,
2. do rowu 2,20m głębokości nie musisz mieć koparki 3 tony - wystarczy minikoparka, która nie zniszczy ogrodu,
3. znajdź montera z poziomicą elektroniczną albo kup własną, bez tego spadki mogą biec w różne strony,
4. patrz na ręce monterom cały czas - najłatwiej układa się rury bez uszczelek,
5. dren na głębokości 2,2metra nie ma sensu, będzie on naciągał wodę a nie odprowadzał,
6. żadnych zaliczek do momentu zakończenia i wyjścia z placu. Panowie od rur w ziemi są straaaasznie zajęci  :smile: 
7. negocjuj zakup rur nie z lokalną hurtownią, ale z lokalnym przedstawicielem producenta, spokojnie możesz zdjąć połowę ceny "hurtowej",
8. szanuj siebie i sąsiadów - posłuchaj wentylatora, jak pracuje. Wartość dB na ulotce a faktyczny hałas mogą się sporo różnić,
9. przy kupowania filtrów/wentylatorów kupuj tylko złożoną do kupy całość. Sprzedawcy marzą, by wcisnąć coś, o co pasowanie będziesz martwić się sam, nie płać dopóki nie zobaczycz, że elementy typu kominek, filtr czy wentylator pasują do siebie,
10. filtr EU3 jest tylko trochę tańszy od EU4. Ten drugi ma znacznie lepsze właściwości filtracyjne, zwłaszcza, jeśli dzieci masz z alergiami,

powodzenia.

Marcin

----------


## adam_mk

Nie przeczytałeś o wentylacji...
Posługujesz się prostym, zrozumiałym językiem.
Wydaje Ci się, że zrobiłeś optymalne posunięcie...

"Gdybyś, jak na początku, dzielił się wiedzą w sposób zrozumiały dla Kowalskiego, to (zakładam, że działasz w branży WM), miałbyś większy ruch w interesie. Więcej by się działo a ludzie szukaliby tych rozwiązań. A tak, robicie z tego cuda-niewidy i 90% zainteresowanych odpada na etapie pt. "włącz myślenie"."

Współpraca z debilem, któremu wydaje się, że cały świat "urodził się" po to - żeby go okraść mi nie odpowiada.
Tacy zawsze są ci, którym wystarczy mniemanologia i język potoczny w sprawach jednak precyzyjnych.
Na ruch nie narzekam...
JEST w tym kraju sporo osób myślących, którym chce się zrozumieć istotę tego, co zamierzali zbudować.
Strach rodzi się z niewiedzy. Wystraszeni odnoszą się agresywnie do otoczenia...
Nie mam nastroju na współpracę z osobą, której się wydaje....
Wolę współpracę z tymi, którzy rozumieją co i po co robimy. Łatwiej, szybciej, bezstresowo...

Adam M.

EU4 jest tylko trochę droższy od EU3 a jest lepszy...
EU5 jest tylko trochę droższy od EU4 a jest lepszy...
EU6 jest tylko trochę droższy od EU5 a jest lepszy....
EU7 jest...
CZYŻ TO NIE JEST PRAWDA?

Tylko, jak chodzi o wentylację i ALERGIKÓW - to jest to NIEPRAWDA!!!

A.M.

----------


## Marcin_72

No, tak można wkoło Macieju - agresywny język + jakieś bezprzedmiotowe dywagacje. 
Co do filtrów EU - polecam włączyć czytanie ze zrozumieniem.

Marcin

----------


## herakles

Słuchajcie, co myślicie o mojej koncepcji wentylacyji?

Myślałem żeby to zrobić tak:
1) GWC Rura, no i tu się zaczyna, myślałem o wodnym, ale pompowanie tej wody może być drogie. A miejsce MOM (2400 jak w piosence). Woda gruntowa w lecie na poziomie 1,3m w porywach 0,8m na wiosnę. Tubylcy mawiają o takim katakliżmie, że było 0,5m 25 lat temu, na taką ewentualność zabezpieczę dom drenem i studzienką+pompa, ale to inny temat(mini piwniczka). Jak głęboko zakopać tę rurę? Wentylator przed albo za GWC. 

2) Powietrze z GWC trafiałoby do domu przez mini piwniczkę i tam byłoby rozprowadzane kanałami (tymi plastykowymi kwadratowymi) pod wylewkami i wywalane pod oknami przy podłodze, grzejniki jeśli będą to też pod oknami, rozważam też ogrzewanie ścienne.

3) Następnie z kratek wentylacyjnych w łazienkach i kuchni (gdzie dać wentylator wyciągający?) Trafiałoby do mini piwniczki, z stamtąd hen won na dwór.

Umożliwiłoby to w piwniczce zrobienie w przyszłości wymiennika powietrze, powietrze.

4) Kominek. Podczas działania kominka wyłączałoby się wentylatory wywiewne i doprowadzenie powietrza do kominka byłoby strójnikoane z wylotem powietrza z domu. Czyli w kominku paliłoby się zużytym powietrzem zaciągniętym z kratek wentylacyjnych w kuchni i w łazienkach.

Co myślicie o mojej koncepcyji? Gdzie popełniłem błędy?

----------


## herakles

> No, tak można wkoło Macieju - agresywny język + jakieś bezprzedmiotowe dywagacje. 
> Co do filtrów EU - polecam włączyć czytanie ze zrozumieniem.
> 
> Marcin


Wydaje Ci się, on mądrze gada, tylko nie ma chłopak cierpliwości do ludzi nie kumających podstawowych podstaw fizyki. Spróbuj poczytać go między wierszami, same mądre rzeczy.

----------


## adam_mk

Marcin_72
Tematu należycie nie zgłębiłeś.
Zatrzymałeś się na jakości filtrowania filtrem odpowiedniej klasy, a jest ich sporo...
Pominąłeś CEL filtrowania powietrza wentylacyjnego.
Tu NAPRAWDĘ nie chodzi o to, aby powietrze było w pełni czyste, tylko o ZNACZĄCE obniżenie poziomu alergenów.
Tyle spełnia EU3, co wielokrotnie badano.
Organizm alergika MUSI być stymulowany, narażany, po to aby uczył się bronić i wzmacniał swą obronę.
Oczyszczenie zupełne powietrza tej szansy go pozbawia. Krzywdę mu się w ten sposób zrobi.
Wystarczy, jak poziom alergenów obniży się poniżej progu, z którym organizm sobie już nie radzi.
Dom powinien być przyjazny, miły.
To miejsce wypoczynku.
(no, mnie się tak wydaje...)

Dla montowni dysków twardych to filtr EU4 jest "za słaby"...
Poczytałbyś ze zrozumieniem - bo kilka razy już było.
TRZEBA tym, co się zainteresowali tematem imiennie to wypisywać?
Bo wychodzi tak, jak z tymi blądynkami:
Wsiadają do autobusu dwie takie...
-Czy dojadę tym autobusem do dworca?
-Nie!
-A JA? (pyta ta druga)...

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

"agresywny język + *jakieś bezprzedmiotowe dywagacje*. "

Do szału mnie doprowadzają te odkrywcze mądrości o radiestezji i żyłach wodnych, które czasem się spotyka.
Poczytałbyś o osikowym klocku z diodką LED do osuszania!
TAM DOPIERO jest język prosty - same pojęcia fizyki i nauki pchane w tę dziedzinę mniemanologiczną.
Dociera do Ciebie pojęcie "magnetogeohydrograwito oddziaływanie" ?
Do tego - nie mierzalne żadną metodą?

Tak się składa, że DOGŁĘBNIE rozumiem znaczenie każdego wyrazu, jakiego używają idywidua robiące wodę z mózgu ludziom w ten sposób...
Jak się ich poczyta - to pół litra dla powrotu do pionu - to mało!

WCALE nie twierdzę, że nic nie czują, czy że nie jest im dane poznanie mnie nie objawionych prawd!
Tylko CZEMU bredzą?
Nie umieją (jako branża) stworzyć sobie języka pojęć odpowiadających temu, co czują?
(bo się tego nie da mierzyć)

Każda dziedzina wiedzy posługuje się dość hermetycznym językiem.
Musisz go poznać, albo nie zrozumiesz za wiele...
Buntujesz się, bo trzeba włożyć w to trochę wysiłku umysłowego?
Wentylacja to tylko część budowania...
Budujący, którzy chcą wiedzieć - jak zbudować dobrze - naprawdę sporo się uczą!

Adam M.

----------


## marchew

się wymądrzę  :wink: , żeby zaoszczędzić pisania po raz setny tym mądrzejszym:



> Słuchajcie, co myślicie o mojej koncepcji wentylacyji?
> 
> _Myślałem żeby to zrobić tak:
> 1) GWC Rura, no i tu się zaczyna, myślałem o wodnym, ale pompowanie tej wody może być drogie. A miejsce MOM (2400 jak w piosence). Woda gruntowa w lecie na poziomie 1,3m w porywach 0,8m na wiosnę. Tubylcy mawiają o takim katakliżmie, że było 0,5m 25 lat temu, na taką ewentualność zabezpieczę dom drenem i studzienką+pompa, ale to inny temat(mini piwniczka). Jak głęboko zakopać tę rurę? Wentylator przed albo za GWC._ 
> 
> idealne warunki na glikolowiec  - powietrze też trzeba pędzić, jak Ci się uda uszczelnić tego rurowca?
> (inny temat: jak Ci się uda tam piwnica?)
> 
> _2) Powietrze z GWC trafiałoby do domu przez mini piwniczkę i tam byłoby rozprowadzane kanałami (tymi plastykowymi kwadratowymi) pod wylewkami i wywalane pod oknami przy podłodze, grzejniki jeśli będą to też pod oknami, rozważam też ogrzewanie ścienne._
> ...

----------


## herakles

dzięks....  :wink:

----------


## Magus

Mam krotkie pytanie:

Kanal od GWC bede mial o przekroju kwadratowym 15x15 cm, odpowiednik okragly to rura fi 160-170.

Poprawcie mnie jesli sie myle - skoro ten kanal to bedzie "waskie gardlo" to znaczy, ze w ukladzie wentylacji nie ma sensu stosowac rur o wiekszym przekroju (180-200).
Mowie tu o kanalach glownych (np. od czerpni/wyrzutni do reku). Oczywiscie WM zrownowazona.

I jescze pytanie - czy jako wyrzutnie lepiej wykozystac nadachowe kominki wentylacyjne (dwa kominki fi150), czy wpiac sie w kominowy kanal wentylacyjny (oczywiscie bylby to wtedy dedykowany kanal)?

----------


## herakles

Opory opory opory. Wąska rura większa prędkość, większe opory. Im dłuższa tym większe.

Jak wepniesz się kominkiem pod komin wentylacyjny, to jaki cieplusi będzie twój komin, jak przewlisz przez niego metry sześcienne o temperaturze -20. Brrrrrr.....
Zasilanie jeśli jest z dworu musi być bardzo dobrze i dokładnie ocieplone.

----------


## marchew

> dzięks....


mnie też straszliwie frustruje, że trza gwc a tu taaaka piwnica niewykorzystana  :sad:

----------


## herakles

Piwnica będzie w połowie buforem a w połowie magazynem ogórków...

----------


## Jacekss

pytanie czy w zimie chcesz z piwnicy zrobić lodówkę - zamrażarkę czy tylko chłodziarkę  :wink:

----------


## herakles

pół piwniczki będzie buforem ciepła, bardzo bardzo odizolowana od drugiej połowy. Zakładam ewentualność, że w całej piwniczce będzie ciepło, wtedy ogórki gdzieś trzeba będzie wynieść indziej, ale jak dobrze zaizoluje bufor to myślę, że będzie dobrze.

Ale wracając do tematu:





> Słuchajcie, co myślicie o mojej koncepcji wentylacyji?
> 
> Myślałem żeby to zrobić tak:
> 1) GWC Rura, no i tu się zaczyna, myślałem o wodnym, ale pompowanie tej wody może być drogie. A miejsce MOM (2400 jak w piosence). Woda gruntowa w lecie na poziomie 1,3m w porywach 0,8m na wiosnę. Tubylcy mawiają o takim katakliżmie, że było 0,5m 25 lat temu, na taką ewentualność zabezpieczę dom drenem i studzienką+pompa, ale to inny temat(mini piwniczka). Jak głęboko zakopać tę rurę? Wentylator przed albo za GWC. 
> 
> 2) Powietrze z GWC trafiałoby do domu przez mini piwniczkę i tam byłoby rozprowadzane kanałami (tymi plastykowymi kwadratowymi) pod wylewkami i wywalane pod oknami przy podłodze, grzejniki jeśli będą to też pod oknami, rozważam też ogrzewanie ścienne.
> 
> 3) Następnie z kratek wentylacyjnych w łazienkach i kuchni (gdzie dać wentylator wyciągający?) Trafiałoby do mini piwniczki, z stamtąd hen won na dwór.
> 
> ...

----------


## Lisciasty

Witam wszystkich,

Przekopałem się właśnie od początku do końca tematu, przy okazji "zaliczając" kilka innych tasiemców, więc póki co prawie wszystko jest dla mnie jasne. Dom mam na razie na papierze więc czasu jest sporo i chcę wszystko mieć przemyślane do końca zanim zacznę dłubać w ziemi. Sprawa będzie ciężka, bo teściu i żona budowlańce, tak więc przy kilkunastu aspektach budowy starcia będą dynamiczne  :wink: 
Przechodząc do rzeczy, chałupa z poddaszem użytkowym, 200m2 podłóg, około 500m3 kubatury, czyli typowy do bólu. Moje pytanka:

*1.* Miejsce pod budowę jeszcze nie jest znane, ale okolica pi x oko tak. Doradźcie proszę kiedy najlepiej robić badania geologiczne? Głównie idzie mi tu o ustalenie maksymalnego stanu wody, coby nie okazało się że mi nagle utopiło żwirowca  :wink:  Wiem, że drenaże itp, ale skoro mam kupę czasu to mogę się pobawić w badania.

*2.*Wyrzutnia z reku. Widziałem w paru miejscach pomysł na puszczenie tego w komin (komin niestety będzie 1, pod kominek). Czy to pomysł dobry, czy lepiej przez dziurę w ścianie? Całe tałatajstwo grzewczo-wentylacyjno-rekuperacyjne będzie stać w kotłowni na parterze, kotłownia przylega do ściany zewnętrznej.

*3.*Zauważyłem, że dużą część dyskusji zajmuje problem wilgotności. Ja uwielbiam kwiaty i będziemy ich mieć multum w domu, do tego planuję niewielkie akwarium pod 700L. Czy takie źródła wilgoci wystarczą w takim domu bez konieczności sztucznego podnoszenia wilgotności? Czytałem ostatnio, że krowa w ciągu doby odparowuje około 9 litrów wody, może jaką jedną sztukę zameldować w kotłowni?

*4.*Planuję płytę fundamentową pod domem, garaż + pierdółkownia w budynku obok (odsuniętym od domu). Jeżeli w grę wchodziłby żwirowiec, lepiej upchnąć go pod domem, czy pod garażem?

Pozdrawiam :>

----------


## Piczman

700 L to niewielkie akwarium dla Ciebie ???
Dużo zależy czy to odkryjesz czy nie, przy pokrywie szczelnej prawie nic nie odparuje !
Nauczysz się sterować wentylacją we własnym domu i nie będzie problemu z wilgocią, ani za wysoka ani za niską .
Nie bój nic  :smile:

----------


## k62

> *2.* lepiej przez dziurę w ścianie
> *4.*Jeżeli w grę wchodziłby żwirowiec, lepiej upchnąć go pod domem


Ad. 2. Tak
Ad. 4. Tak. Wtedy garaż będzie miał "ogrzewanie/chłodzenie" naturalne od matki Ziemi.

----------


## Rom-Kon

taki mały off...
700l to wcale nie taki duży aqapark... a odparowanie bedzie przekraczać 1l na dobę może nawet ze 2l będą... ale pod taki aqapark musisz zaprojektować posadzkę - strop bo to z akcesoriami będzie tona... pomyśl o wodzie i kanalizie... i oczywiście dobrym ubezpieczeniu  :big grin:  mojej siorze chlasło 300l u mnie niespełna 100l więc wiem o czym mówię  :wink:

----------


## Piczman

No jak Ja bym stawiał takie coś to stopa fundamentowa+ kanaliza + odpływ liniowy + doprowadzenie wody dla ułatwienia podmian wody .
Ehh, szkoda że tak późno spodobała mi się akwarystyka, chciałbym taka panoramę w ścianie w salonie mieć jak mi się teraz marzy  :smile:

----------


## Lisciasty

> 700 L to niewielkie akwarium dla Ciebie ???


No raczej... Widziałem fotorelację jak Niemiaszek montował 20tys. litrowe akwa w domu, szklane płyty mu przez dach dźwigiem pakowali  :big tongue: 
700L morskie to jest duże, ale słodkie? To raczej średnio-niewielkie  :wink: 



> Dużo zależy czy to odkryjesz czy nie, przy pokrywie szczelnej prawie nic nie odparuje !


Tu bym polemizował, nawietrzać to trzeba żeby ryby nie padły. Teraz w bloku mam minirafę 80L i dziennie potrafi 2-3 litry zniknąć.



> ale pod taki aqapark musisz zaprojektować posadzkę - strop bo to z akcesoriami będzie tona... pomyśl o wodzie i kanalizie... i oczywiście dobrym ubezpieczeniu





> No jak Ja bym stawiał takie coś to stopa fundamentowa+ kanaliza + odpływ liniowy + doprowadzenie wody dla ułatwienia podmian wody .


Żadna stopa ani strop, pisałem przeca że chałupa na płycie fundamentowej  :big tongue:  Projektant dostanie w danym miejscu klocek 1,5 tonowy (na zapas) i będzie wiedział co z tym zrobić, może zbrojenie zagęści, a może nie? To już nie moja broszka  :big tongue: 
Rurki wodne i cały szmelc oczywiście wcześniej zaprojektuję żeby potem syfu nie robić :>

----------


## Lisciasty

> Ad. 2. Tak
> Ad. 4. Tak. Wtedy garaż będzie miał "ogrzewanie/chłodzenie" naturalne od matki Ziemi.


 Dzięki  :big tongue:  Czyli muszę wywalić dodatkowe kanały z komina i zostawić tylko 1 przewód do kominka, oj będzie się działo, teść zgrzyta zębami jak nie widzi kominów w projekcie  :big tongue: 
Jak poskładam do kupy rysunki i będzie na gotowo to pewnie się jeszcze raz odezwę żebyście rzucili okiem i może mięchem  :wink:

----------


## herakles

20 tyś titrów, 2m3, jakby tak rybki lubiały się kąpać w gorącej wodzie(tak z 80st.) to i buforek niezły by z tego był. Nie ma jakich piranii wulkanicznych?  :big grin:

----------


## Jani_63

Zawsze możesz powpuszczać żółwie.
W zakresie temperatur CO (ogrzewanie płaszczyznowe) będą sobie pływać,
przy CWU będzie z tego zupa żółwiowa, nota bene bardzo dobra  :big grin:

----------


## Piczman

No co Ty !
Żółwie strasznie sr ,,, brudzą  :wink:

----------


## Jani_63

:jaw drop:  To co ja jadłem ?  :big grin:

----------


## Jacekss

ja planuje czerpnie wyrzutnie w ścianach szczytowych (przód i tył budynku). projektant WM umieścił maks wysoko tak aby było te 2m w pionie od okien

----------


## Rom-Kon

> To co ja jadłem ?


Pewnie kurczaka po tajsku... tak świeżego że jeszcze rano myszy łapał  :big grin:

----------


## gladic

witam pana.
chcę pana porady w sprawie gwc.
posiadam  dom szkieletowy na palach
mam kilka pomysłów na jego wykonanie 
proszę o kontakt

----------


## Piczman

A do kogo to było ? 

 :smile:

----------


## Laki_88

Przyszedł i czas na mnie. 
Około rok temu zdecydowałem się z (już) żoną na budowę domu.

Założenia były proste, ale okazało się że to nie takie proste jakby się wydawało. Dlatego od jakiegoś roku staram się systematycznie śledzić fora, m.in. to. I w końcu, wydaje mi się, że mam pełen widok co jak i dlaczego tak ma być zrobione.
Dom ma być energooszczędny: 20cm styro na ściany i podłogę w części mieszkalnej, ciepłe okna i drzwi, 30-40cm styro na strop, wentylacja mechaniczna z GWC, ogrzewanie gazem itp.
I własnie głównie w sprawie wentylacji tu piszę, ale wszelkie uwagi i bluzgi mile widziane.
A oto właśnie rzut mojego domu po zmianach, w moim wykonaniu. 


żółty kolor-styropian

Taras i schody mają być odcięte od domu, a taras drawniany-niepotrzebne mostki.
Garaż, kotłownia i wiatrołap nieogrzewane i odcięte styropianem od części mieszkalnej.

GWC glikolowe- 120m przewodu fi32 (czy jak to tam się zapisuje) (chociaż zastanawiam się czy to nie za dużo, po przeczytaniu gdzieś o tym, że przy dobrym reku to i tak nic nie daje).


No i to z czym najdłużej się zmagałem:
Na początek rekuperator-myślałem i myślałem, potem liczyłem i według wyliczeń wyszło mi, że MISTRAL 250 ECONO jest wystarczający, dom ma jakieś 116m2 a co za tym idzie to około 310m kubatury. Trójka domowników, ale pasowałoby pomyśleć przyszłościowo więc czwórka (nie daje mi spokoju, że to może jednak za mały reku). Może polecacie coś lepszego.
Później zacząłem myśleć nad instalacją, tak to wygląda póki co:


Od reku do reku itp. 160-ki przewody, za trójnikami 100mm. W salonie jedna 100mm za ostatnim trójnikiem, a drugi otwierany siłownikiem przy wyższym biegu. Wyrzutnia do komina a czerpnia od północy. W kuchni dwa anemostaty jeden w okapie, drugi w suficie. Przewody izolowane wełną 50mm i schowane na poddaszu w warstwę ocieplenia. A i chyba ze spiroflexu bym przewody dał ( co o tym sądzicie?) 

Nie wiem czy komin wydoli jako wyrzutnia. Trochę długi mi wyszedł ten układ, najdłuższa nitka 35mb +14 od czerpni, a to daje 164pa, a nie liczyłem spadków na nagrzewnicy od GWC - to nie za dużo?

Teraz więcej sobie nie mogę przypomnieć.
Proszę o rady.

----------


## Piczman

Zapomniałeś o wiatrołapie !?
Ta długa nitka nawiewu powinna być zestopniowana, dał bym trójnik w holl'u i 2x 125 mm , pierwsza na salon i tam 2 nawiewy 100 mm a druga na pokoje , tam też po jednym fi 100 mm .
Nie trzeba przepustnic ani siłowników ,,,

Nagrzewnica do GWC to opory rzędu kilku-kilkunastu Pa .
Dla przykładu nagrzewnica V rzędowa z Juwentu o wymiarach 40x40 cm daje 15 Pa .

Pozdr.

----------


## ravbc

> Trochę długi mi wyszedł ten układ, najdłuższa nitka 35mb +14 od czerpni


A czemuś tak fantazyjnie "obleciał" rurą nawiewu dookoła całego domu? Nic na tym nie zyskujesz poza dodatkowymi oporami. Rury w ten sposób też nie zaoszczędzisz....

----------


## Laki_88

1.Wiatrołap ma być nieogrzewany, więc po prostu go pominąłem. 
2.Też myślałem, że tak powinno być, ale na stronie: http://www.pro-vent.pl/wentylacja-domu-projekt,0.html . Podpowiadają zrobić to w taki sposób jak mój. Pomyślałem, że wiedzą o czym mówią.

Mam jeszcze takie cos do skomentowania. To z kolei mój autorski pomysł, a przynajmniej nie trafiłem na takie rozwiązanie. Zdarza mi się posiedzieć wieczorkami w garażu, a skoro ma być nie ogrzewany to do jego ogrzewania planuje zainstalować taki mały piecyk na drzewo(wszystko), coś jak koza, który podłączony będzie do komina na paliwa stałe, który z kolei powstanie na wypadek odcięcia/podwyżek cen gazu. Korzystając z tego i z okoliczności przechodzenia rurek od GWC przez kotłownie, pomyślałem, że możnaby na rurce doprowadzającej do nagrzewnicy zamontować małą spiralę (którą umieszczamy za naszą kozą) z zaworem i termostatem. 
Podgrzewany w ten sposób glikol podgrzewa powietrze, a nadmiar ciepła pakujemy w ziemie i wykorzystujemy w późniejszym czasie.
Pytanie tylko czy to nie zaszkodzi np. rurkom z glikolem

----------


## tryllu

Witam,

Mam prośbę po poradę. Siedziałem i myślałem i zaprojektowałem taki układ GWC.
Rurowy, 200mm średnica. Nie pytajcie proszę dlaczego taki a nie siaki  :smile: 



Trochę słabo widać granice działki, ale da się zauważyć.

Reku 350m3/h tj. StorkAir/Aeris 350. Zazwyczaj chodzi na 100/200 m3/h (częściej 100).

Długość GWC zaplanowałem na 47m. Przy takim układzie kalkulator Rehau wyliczył:
150m3/h - spadek ciśnienia 5Pa, prędkość przepływu 1m/s250m3/h - spadek ciśnienia 20Pa, prędkość przepływu 2m/s350m3/h - spadek ciśnienia 55Pa, prędkość przepływu 3.5m/s

Czy taki projekt jest prawidłowy? Coś zmienić? Skrócić rurę, wydłużyć, zwiększyć liczbę zakrętów, zmniejszyć liczbę zakrętów? A może inny układ? Za pierścieniowym przemawia możliwość wyczyszczenia go w środku.
A może inne ułożenie na działce?
Niepoki mnie dosyć duży spadek ciśnienia, co o tym myślicie?

----------


## Jani_63

Jak Ci zależy na obniżeniu spadku ciśnienia to likwiduj te łuki. Naćkanych ich tam masz do wiwatu.

----------


## tryllu

Rozumiem. Jeszcze miałem pomysł aby puścić to na wprost aż do granicy działki i zawinąć robiąc "U". 
Będę miał wtedy 4x45 stopni zamiast 6x45 stopni. Tylko długość się zmniejszy z 47 do jakichś 36mb.
Jestem ograniczony wymiarami terenu w którym mogę kopać. zasadniczo 26x17m.

Czy takie spadki ciśnienia są akceptowalne?

----------


## Jani_63

36mb rury będzie działać ze sprawnością zależną od "jakości" gruntu, ale uważam że to trochę mało i może w określonych sytuacjach mocy brakować takiemu GWC.
Jeśli już wybrałeś rurowca, to 26x17m to idealna ilość miejsca żeby zrobić to dobrze w układzie Tichelmana.
Za jednym zamachem masz odpowiednia powierzchnie wymiany rur, objętość  gruntu z którego ciepło będzie pobierane i redukcje oporów przepływu.

----------


## tryllu

Okej. Zacząłem liczyć sobie tichelmanna ale mam pewne wątpliwości co do możliwości wyliczenia tego programem Rehauowskim. Szczególnie, że tam nie można dać mniejszej rury niż 200mm.

Myślicie (myślisz), że 4 nitki fi 110mm o długościach 18mb wystarczą?
Czy może 4 nitki fi 160mm?

Inna kwestia, że wprawdzie opory spadają ale cena rośnie z uwagi na mnogość kształtek, które trzeba kupić.

----------


## k62

> Reku 350m3/h tj. StorkAir/Aeris 350. Zazwyczaj chodzi na 100/200 m3/h (częściej 100).[*]150m3/h - spadek ciśnienia 5Pa, prędkość przepływu 1m/s


Jeśli reku będzie majczęściej pracował na 100 m3/h, to spadek ciśnienia będzie niezauważalny.

Zastanawiałeś się nad taką opcją?
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post1333894

Można dać 2 rury  DVR160/25 (średnica wewn 136) o dł 25 m (razem 50 m).
Zalety: żadnych kształtek, żadnych połączeń, niska cena.

----------


## tryllu

> Jeśli reku będzie majczęściej pracował na 100 m3/h, to spadek ciśnienia będzie niezauważalny.
> Zastanawiałeś się nad taką opcją?
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post1333894


Tak. Tylko mam już wyprowadzoną rurę 200mm rehau (sic!) 4mb poza fundament i ciężko by mi było to podłączyć, żeby było szczelne.




> Jeśli już wybrałeś rurowca, to 26x17m to idealna ilość miejsca żeby zrobić to dobrze w układzie Tichelmana.
> Za jednym zamachem masz odpowiednia powierzchnie wymiany rur, objętość gruntu z którego ciepło będzie pobierane i redukcje oporów przepływu.


Przeliczyłem i wcale nie jest tak wesoło. Zaprojektowałem sobie Tichelmanna w układzie 3x12mb. Rozstaw co 2m, kąty 45stopni. Ideał  :wink: 
Tylko, że do tego dochodzi jeszcze 12mb rury poza Tichelmannem (kawałek przy czerpni i dołączenie Tichelmanna do reszty instalacji.

No i wg. programu rehauowskiego, po zsumowaniu spadków ciśnień wychodzi co następuje
Tichelmann (przy 120/200/300m3/h) - 9/23/50PaMeander (przy 120/200/300m3/h) - 8/20/42Pa

Więc suma sumarum wcale nie jest wesoło, bo te 14mb rury i tak daje spory spadek ciśnienia! (6/15/33)

Zaleta jest oczywiście inna - zysk energetyczny - przy 120m3/h mam: Tichelmann 1300kWh a Meander 800kWh.

Cena układu dla PVC-U 200mm SN2 (ściana 3,9mm): Tichelmann 2000PLN, Meander 1500PLN.

Hmmm.....  :bash:

----------


## tryllu

No i będzie Tichelmann 3 nitkowy.
Znalazłem dobrą ofertę rur 200mm SN2 ze ścianką 3.9mm i zamknę się jeśli chodzi o materiał w kwocie 1500PLN (60mb + kształtki).
A poza tym ten układ bardziej mi pasuje jeśli chodzi o lokalizację czerpni  :smile:

----------


## Jani_63

Skąd ja wiedziałem że Ci się spodoba  :smile:

----------


## Magus

Hejka,

Przyszedl czas aby zrobic kanal laczacy moj GWC z wentylacja. Kanal ma isc w ociepleniu - jakies 7-8m (w takiej odleglosci od GWC mam przepust w scianie, tam tez jest czerpnia). Ocieplenie (styropian) ma grubosc 15cm.
Zakladany maksymalny przeplyw w kanale to 480m3/h (czyli normalnie jakies 160180m3/h).

Jaka powinna byc minimalna grubosc ocieplenia kanalu aby powietrze w nim nie zmienilo temperatury za bardzo w drodze do przepustu w scianie?
Od tego zalezy jak duzy kanal wykozystam.

----------


## Piczman

Gdzie będzie biegł kanał ?
Przy scianie zewnętrznej? po strychu nieogrzewanym ?
Kanał fi 200 i wełna 15 cm powinno wystarczyć .

----------


## Magus

Kanal Idzie po zewnetrznej stronie sciany zewnetrznej (sciana polnocna) - zalozeniem jest schowanie go w ociepleniu.
Ocieplenia mam 15cm. na razie planuje dac kanal 10x30, i zakryc styrodurem 5cm, aby zlicowac z elewacja.
Przy wiekszych predkosciach powietrza w kanale licze na to, ze duzych strat nie bedzie.

Pytanie czy mam racje?

----------


## ravbc

No to masz dwa problemy:
1) straty ciepła w samym kanale, ze względu na jego kiepskie ocieplenie - 5cm to bardzo licho - ludzie tu zeznawali, że takie ocieplenie kanałów na nieogrzewanym poddaszu/strychu, powoduje drastyczny spadek temperatury nawiewanego powietrza - u Ciebie może to kompletnie zniwelować jakiekolwiek zyski z GWC przez większość zimy i lata...
2) znaczące osłabienie izolacji ściany zewnętrznej na dość dużej powierzchni (30cm x 7m ?)

Na pewno nie masz "lepszej" drogi dla tego kanału? BTW: jeśli tylko Twoje ściany nośne nie są jakoś bardzo smukłe (węższe niż 24 cm), to nie powinno być problemu z wkuciem tego kanału nawet na całą jego głębokość (oczywiście uzgodnij to z konstruktorem, bo może się przydać jakieś wzmocnienie konstrukcji ściany).

----------


## Magus

No dobra, zaprzaglem fizyke.
Wyszlo mi co nastepuje:

1. kanal w ociepleniu, 5x25     (10cm ocieplenia), dla wydatku 180m3/h, spadek temp. to ok 0,10C, opory w kanale ok 3,3 Pa/m, dla 480m3/h opory ok 15 Pa/m
2. kanal w ociepleniu, 7,5x30 (7,5cm ocieplenia), dla wydatku 180m3/h, spadek temp. to ok 0,17C, opory w kanale ok 0,7 Pa/m, dla 480m3/h opory ok 4,8 Pa/m
3. osobny kanal fi 125,           (10 cm ocieplenia), dla wydatku 180m3/h, spadek temp. to ok 0,07C, opory w kanale ok 3,4 Pa/m, dla 480m3/h opory ok 17 Pa/m

Tak wiec spadek temperatury powinien byc niezauwazalny (zakladajac, ze moje obliczenia sa poprawne).
Wiekszy problem jest z oporami przeplywu przez kanal. Chodzi o to, ze wentylator musi wciagnac powietrze z GWC i przepchnac przez reku i anemostaty.

Tak wiec tutaj teraz bede optymalizowal.

Jezeli jest tu jakis fizyk to prosze o ew. sprawdzenie moich bliczen. Mysle, ze wnioski przydadza sie wszystkim.

----------


## Aleksander_

Witajcie,

5 stron temu (151) adam_mk powiada:

"W salonie szczelnego domu nie masz czerpni dla kominka tylko dodatkowy kanał wywiewny!"

Prosiłbym o rozwinięcie tego zdania.

Planuję budowę domku (z WM) i planowałem doprowadzić rurę pod chudziakiem pod / do kominka, aby ten brał sobie powietrze z dworu zamiast z salonu... ale może nie muszę / nie powinienem ?

Pozdrawiam,
Aleksander.

----------


## adam_mk

Kominek powinien mieć doprowadzone powietrze do spalania osobną rurą z dworu (poprzez "zetkę") pod wkład.
Są wkłady przystosowane do takiego podłączenia.
Ale...
Jak otworzysz szybę, aby dołożyć paliwa - to to doprowadzenie NIE ISTNIEJE!
WTEDY palenisko bierze powietrze wprost z pomieszczenia (i czasem radośnie je zadymia).
Adam M.

----------


## Aleksander_

OK - tak właśnie to planowałem -  wkład oczywiście przystosowany do bezpośredniego podłączenia rury z zewnątrz.

Jednak nie rozumiem  jak w takim razie mam rozumieć ten "szczelny dom" i "dodatkowy kanał wywiewny!" ? Ten zacytowany przeze mnie fragment - do czego to się odnosi ? (strona 151, 4 wpis od góry)

----------


## kibito

> ......WTEDY palenisko bierze powietrze wprost z pomieszczenia (i czasem radośnie je zadymia)......
> Adam M.


-taki urok dodatkowej kotłowni w salonie - :d 
Witam wszystkich.
Jeśli to możliwe prosiłbym o weryfikację moich wyliczeń i założeń, związanych z ceramicznym wymiennikiem pod garażem. ( do niedawna na 99,9% miał być żwirowiec - cena żwiru i pomysł ceramiki przechyliły jednak szalę --- siła tego 0,1 % jest wielka ) 
A z konkretów dom 160 m2 użytkowej, do tego 56m2 nieogrzewany garaż, oddzielony od domu 15 cm styro (ściana) i 8 cm xps (fundament). 
Plus minus kubatura 430 m3 ( ogrzewane ).  Reku na chwile obecna Bartosz. 
Wracając do wymiennika – planowana pow. 36,8 m2 ( całkowita ) 575 cm szeroki i 640 długi. Wejście i wyjście po przekątnej. --- 1/ tu pierwsze pytanie : czy logicznym jest by wejście (rura) do wymiennika wprowadzić nie przez ścianę fundamentową na poziomie płytowca tylko wyjść pionowo po ścianie w garażu ( zaizolowane) i w szczytowej ścianie od płn. - zach. zrobić czerpnię ścienną. ( propozycja uwarunkowana małą przestrzenią między garażem, a płotem, obsadzonym żywopłotem i  wlot wypadł by w bliskim sąsiedztwie wjazdu do garażu -> mały przewiew i spaliny to chyba złe środowisko) ? 
2/ poziom wód gruntowych jest na ¾ poziomu ławy fundamentowej – stan w okresie wiosennym i po licznych ulewach, które skutecznie dostarczały nam dodatkowej roboty – pustaki planuję ułożyć 10 cm ponad górnym poziomem ławy. ( czyli jakieś 20 cm ponad poziomem wód) Woda tak wysoko nie podchodzi ale jednocześnie zaraz pod płatowcem znajdować się będzie wilgotna ziemia o dodatniej temp., co uznaję za plus. 
3/ pow. Pustaków wychodzi mi ok. 33m2 – ilość Max’a 450 szt. – i teraz największa „magia” i wyliczenia pow. wymiany.  Pustak MAX 288x188x220 – z wyliczeń własnych szacunkowych – 30 drążeń -> wym. 71mmx11,5mmx220mm – czyli pow. wewnętrznych ścianek 36300mm2 – 0,036 m2 -> w takim układzie bez ścian zewnętrznych pow. wymiany wymiennika 450 x 0,036 = ~ 486 m2   czemu pokusiłem się o takie misterne ( może zbyt przybliżone) wyliczenia ? dla porównania z płatowcem złożonym z pustaków Mega Max – wyższy, bo z 188 mm robi się nam 248 mm a pow. wymiany ~ 590,6 m2 ( pow. w m2 wymiennika taka sama). Tylko tu pojawia się pytanie – dla max’a rura dolotowa i wylotowa to przecięte rura kanaliza 250 – a dla mega max -> można dać rurę 300 dopasowaną? czy lepiej kanały montowane z elementów ceramicznych/ceglanych/ betonowych jak u Magus’a ? 

Może na chwilę obecna poprzestanę na pisaniu by nie zawalać zbytnio tematu, ale z góry dziękuję, jeśli ktoś pokusi się o konstruktywny komentarz.  Dodam jeszcze, że głębokości posadowienia wymiennika wyjdzie 100 cm poniżej poziomu gruntu. 

Pozdrawiam wszystkich zainteresowanych tematem jamnika i zakopywania materiałów budowlanych w ziemi 

----------


## adam_mk

Aleksander
Ta uwaga była do forumowicza, któremu się poplątało....
Uważał , że takie rozwiązanie będzie dobre.

Dom szczelny pracuje tak:
Czerpnia- napęd z filtrami- ew reku - kanały i salony...
Salony- kanały-napęd-ew reku -wyrzutnia...

A kominek tak:
Wlot-zetka-rura pod chudziakiem-palenisko-komin.

To osobne obiegi, które łączysz, jak otworzysz szybę.
DLATEGO czasem wyłącza się wentylator wywiewu na ten czas.
(Żeby salonu dymem nie napełniać)
Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

kibito
Budujesz, jak sam policzyłeś, potężne urządzenie!
Pomysł z poprowadzeniem czerpni wewnątrz garażu jest bardzo dobry.
PO zbudowaniu pierwszego ceramicznego też na to wpadliśmy...
Szkoda, że PO...
 :Lol: 
Wiele ułatwia takie podejście.
A te rury...
Rób tak, jak uważasz, że będzie lepiej i wygodniej.
Oba rozwiązania zrobią swoje.
Adam M.

----------


## kibito

Adamie dziękuję za szybką odpowiedź - jeśli można to jeszcze kilka rozterek przed realizacją. 

1/ czy jeśli już ma pojawić się instalacja zraszająca to czy nie jest sensownym choć częściową jej część rozłożyć zaraz pod pustakami ? wyższa wilgotność piachy pod też ma znaczenie - chyba że wychodzimy z założenia że i tak ta lana woda z góry w znacznej części przeleci na dno złoża ? 
2/ reasumując konstrukcję ceramicznego - (od dołu)  grunt rodzimy (piach) -> wibrowane 10 cm pospółki -> agrowłóknina czy agrotkanina ? -> pustaki -> agrotkanina / agrowłóknina -> pospółka -> chudy beton -> folia -> wylewka i płytki ???   czy taki układ będzie poprawny - wiem, że wcześniej było to wertowane, ale po takiej ilości materiału bez notowania człowiekowi pewne szczegóły umykają : / 
3/ i kolejna " magia" budowlana - plan jest by we właściwej wylewce rozłożyć rurki od podłogówki ---> czemu ??? ---> może popełnię jakiś kolektor dachowy jak Henok, albo inny kolektor własnymi "rencami", a później umieszczenie tych rurek nie będzie tak łatwe -->> rurki po to by ogrzewać garaż przy minimalnych kosztach, a przy okazji złoże ---> czy według was jest w tym jakaś logika czy to już przerost formy ponad treścią? 
4/ i temat na koniec wywodu -> poruszana była kwestia działania powietrza o bardzo niskiej temp. na pierwsze pustaki w złożu - czy w takim układzie nie pójść krok dalej i zejść wlotową rurą z czerpni ściennej do poziomu płytowca dać równolegle 5-6 m rury w ziemi zanim wpadnie do rury rozprowadzającej pow. do pustaków? tylko pozostaje kwestia dodatkowych zakrętów i oporów. ( tak "biednie" licząc u mnie będzie - kolano przy czerpni ściennej 90 - kolano 2x 45 na poziomie płytowca by przejąć z pionu w poziom - ( w opcji z dodatkową rurą dochodzi jeszcze jedno 2x90 ) nawet przy przekroju rury 300 to zawsze jakieś opory. 

postaram się dziś wieczorem ogarnąć temat wstawiania zdjęć i obrazków to przedstawię to na "grafach" 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Aleksander_

do adam_mk.

A ok  :smile:  to już wszystko jasne  :smile:  Czyli rura z dojściem powietrza do kominka ma być tak czy siak  :smile:  O to mi chodziło  :smile:  

Dziękuję - po przeczytaniu wątku wygląda na to że i ja zdecyduje się na GWC pod domem... i pewnie za jakiś czas (jak ruszy budowa) będę się dopytywać ... gdzie najlepiej kupić żwir / otoczaki  :smile: .

A może zasilanie do kominka też zrobić przez jakiś mini GWC ?  :wink:  ... chociaż już sama rura pod chudziakiem długości np. ok 10m... troche to pobierane powietrze podgrzeje  :smile:  - i zamiast -20 będzie do kominka docierać powiedzmy -15  :smile:

----------


## kibito

do Aleksander_ 

czy montujesz jakiś szyber przy przejściu rury zasilającej w powietrze kominek ? Tak by w przypadku, gdy nie korzystasz z kominka zamykać dopływ zimnego pow. ---> analogicznie do szybra komina odprowadzającego spaliny z kominka. 
ja planuję dać rurę 160 dolot do kominka i zastanawiam się jaki szyber dać zaraz po przejściu rury przez ścianę. :?

----------


## adam_mk

:Lol: 
Pozbierałbym Was kilku w jednym miejscu i obdzielił klapsem za "niemyślenie".
Tego, że mieliście grypę jak w szkole gadali o tym - nie przyjmuję!

PO CO dogrzewać powietrze dla spalania?
ABY JE ROZRZEDZIĆ I OBNIŻYĆ ILOŚĆ TLENU W JEDNOSTCE OBJĘTOŚCI?!!!
Autko - turbina - intercooler - uturbianie - wzrost mocy (itp)

O syfon na rurze od sracza nie pytasz...
TAM - WIESZ...
A jak płyn nieco rzadszy - to już NIE WIESZ?!
Zamknij KOMIN, bo tamtędy może ciepło uciec, a nie dolot...

Budujecie...
No, coś budujecie...
Nawet jakieś nazwy podajecie....
Poczytajcie o :
WODA - właściwości fizyczne, ciepło krzepnięcia, ciepło parowania (itp).
(odnośnie zamarzania pustaków)
Albo - czytajcie od początku wątek, bo było po kilka razy...
 :Lol: 

Adam M.

Ta woda lana z góry przeleci, bo jest GRAWITACJA...
Ale po co lać przy TAKIEJ powierzchni złoża?
A.M.

----------


## Aleksander_

Hmm... po co ogrzewać powietrze do spalania ? ...
A po co stosuje się kominy dwuścienne (rura w rurze) do pieców gazowych ?

Wydawałomi się że po to, aby ogrzać powietrze zasysane przez kocioł, odbierając to od ciepła, które i tak by uleciało kominem. Ale może jestem w błędzie...

----------


## adam_mk

SAM CHCIAŁEŚ!!!

Pomyśl (jak potrafisz!).
CO się stanie z pomieszczeniem, w którym jest kocioł gazowy, który POTRZEBUJE NA GODZINĘ OKOŁO 500m3 POWIETRZA - ZIMĄ?!!!
JEŻELI nie "weźmie" sobie tego osobnym kanałem tylko zetką przez ścianę?
A zwykle jest to pomieszczenie gdzieś w centrum domu...

MYŚLEĆ!
- TO NIE BOLI!!!

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Widzę, że zaczynamy pchać się w konflikt!
ZROZUMCIE!!!
Jesteście wspaniali!
Wasze zamiary/plany/marzenia - są szczytne!
Oby zawsze Wasz termometr wskazywał Wam 36,6stC pd koszulą!
Ale...
Świat NIE BĘDZIE działał tak, jak chcecie - BO TAK WAM SIĘ PODOBA!!!
SĄ pewne zasady/prawa/prawidłowości, które sprawiają, że to WY MUSICIE się dopasować lub zrezygnować ze swoich "chciejstw".
WY macie raptem lat (no,... takie niedomówienie...).
Świat ma tych latek ze 3,5 miliarda!
3 500 000 000 000 lat!
ON tyle lat się kształtował....
A WY?!!!
 :Lol: 
Adam M.

----------


## vega1

heh pozamiatał  :big grin:   (zresztą słusznie)  :tongue:

----------


## adam_mk

DALEJ uważacie, że ŹLE radzę?

-Myśleć!
TO NIE BOLI!
Adam M.

(Podobno wiedza - to potęga!)
A.M.

----------


## Aleksander_

hej - e tam... jakie znów tam konflikty  :wink:  

... i kto pozamiatał i dlaczego ?  :wink: )

Mówimy oczywiście o kotle z zamkniętą komorą spalania.
Zakładam rozwiązanie następujące:

Kocioł zasysa sobie rurą powietrze zimne z zewnątrz (bezpośrednio do kotła) - co niby ma się stać z pomieszczeniem w którym stoi kocioł ? 

vs rozwiązanie z kotłem, który pobiera sobie to powietrze wstępnie podgrzane z komina dwuściennego (rura w rurze).

----------


## jasiek71

> hej - e tam... jakie znów tam konflikty  
> 
> ... i kto pozamiatał i dlaczego ? )
> 
> Mówimy oczywiście o kotle z zamkniętą komorą spalania.
> Zakładam rozwiązanie następujące:
> 
> Kocioł zasysa sobie rurą powietrze zimne z zewnątrz (bezpośrednio do kotła) - co niby ma się stać z pomieszczeniem w którym stoi kocioł ? 
> 
> vs rozwiązanie z kotłem, który pobiera sobie to powietrze wstępnie podgrzane z komina dwuściennego (rura w rurze).


taki kocioł jak by nie miał bezpośredniego zasilania powietrzem tylko z pomieszczenia w którym się znajduje, dość szybko by wyziębił to pomieszczenie (eska na scianie) i nie tylko, bo mogło by dojść do odwrócenia ciągu w kominach wentylacyjnych (wieje zimnem z kratek)

----------


## kibito

> Widzę, że zaczynamy pchać się w konflikt!
> ZROZUMCIE!!!
> Jesteście wspaniali!
> Wasze zamiary/plany/marzenia - są szczytne!
> 
> WY macie raptem lat (no,... takie niedomówienie...).
> 
> 
> 
> Adam M.


co do pierwszego to miło z twojej strony   :big grin: 
z tym wiekiem to w moim przypadku trafiłeś - wiem, że wiedza/ "chęć myślenia" przychodzi z wiekiem, tym bardziej tzw. " oczywista oczywistość" --> ale w młodym wieku też trudno o cierpliwość i powolne analizowanie tematu które wymaga by poświecić temu czas :/  ( jak pracujesz na dwa etaty, budujesz chatę w trzy osoby, i jeszcze masz młodą żonkę, dla której dzień nie kończy się zawsze  po 23 i zaczyna o 6 rano to ...  )  
wiem że to nie zwalnia mnie i podobnych od podstawowej zasady by "czytać ze zrozumieniem", ale prośba by spojrzeć na to tez i z naszej strony, może nieudolnie czasami laicko, ale staramy się przy wsparciu innych zweryfikować wielki napływ wiedzy z kilku czasami kilkunastu wątków w których człowiek stara się ogarnąć skomplikowany " proces wicia własnego M2 " 

z tym konfliktem też przystaję przy stwierdzeniu że daleko mi od tego - z natury jestem dobrym słuchaczem tym bardziej jak ktoś sensownie gada, a konfliktów unikam bo generują zbędne zamieszanie na które szkoda czasu.

tak więc do ciebie Adamie i do reszty szanownego grona z forum prośba o wsparcie i przede wszystkim cierpliwość bo ile można w kółko to samo powtarzać  :big grin:  

Pozdrawiam

----------


## adam_mk

:Lol: 
Dobra!
Będę powtarzał...
Ale dla mnie świat nie dzieli się na polski, matematykę, geografię, biologię, chemię....
(chociaż jestem nauczycielem z jednego z fachów)
Świat to całość. Dobrze wiedzieć "jak to działa".
Adam M.

----------


## kibito

> ...
> Świat to całość. Dobrze wiedzieć "jak to działa".
> ...
> Adam M.


na to liczę - że przy wsparciu osób o większym zasobie wiedzy uda mi się zdziałać coś praktycznego, coś logicznego, a co najważniejsze coś czego działanie nie będzie dla mnie "magią" albo kolorową broszurką pozostałą po robocie "wykwalifikowanej" ekipy od tego "magicznego" czegoś pod moim garażem  :smile: 
 pozdrawiam

----------


## tryllu

> Skąd ja wiedziałem że Ci się spodoba


Heh  :smile: 

Ale przyznam się, że w po głębokiej analizie i kalkulacji zysku i kosztów zamiast 63mb w wersji 3 nitkowej wybrałem 51mb w wersji 2 nitkowej.
Więc będzie w końcu tichelmann 2x15 w odstępach 3m (4mb) z 13metrowym "przyłączem" do domu.

----------


## Jacekss

a jaki był powód wyboru 2 nitek zamiast 3 nitek, opory ? jakie są różnice ?

----------


## tryllu

Opór niewiele mniejszy, zysk energetyczny niewiele większy a koszt materiałów i koparki o 600PLN większy.
Dodatkowo bardziej skomplikowany w wykonaniu. Zamiast 63mb (3 x 12m z odstępem 3m + prosty odcinek do domu) będzie 51mb (2x15m z odstępem 3m + prosty odcinek do domu.).

W czasie budowy domu dotarło do mnie wreszcie, że lepsze jest wrogiem dobrego.

----------


## Jacekss

no jeśli nie trzeba to po co przepłacać  :wink: 
a czym liczyłeś opory i zyski energetyczne ?

----------


## tryllu

Rehauowskim programem.

----------


## kajmanxxl

Mam pytanko jak daleko beton fundamentu w poziomie przemarza, będąc pod izolowanym chudziakiem????

Dlaczego pytam bo właśnie projektuje sobie żwirowe GWC przez którego środek pobiegnie środkowa ława fundamentu i zastanawiam się czy muszę ja izolować czy wystarczy że będzie w poziomie 1m pod domem.

----------


## Aleksander_

> Pozbierałbym Was kilku w jednym miejscu i obdzielił klapsem za "niemyślenie".
> Tego, że mieliście grypę jak w szkole gadali o tym - nie przyjmuję!
> 
> PO CO dogrzewać powietrze dla spalania?
> ABY JE ROZRZEDZIĆ I OBNIŻYĆ ILOŚĆ TLENU W JEDNOSTCE OBJĘTOŚCI?!!!
> Autko - turbina - intercooler - uturbianie - wzrost mocy (itp)
> 
> A.M.


Hej adam_mk,

Nie kwestionuję Twojej wiedzy dotyczącej budowy GWC  :smile:  Jestem pod wrażeniem i pewnie budując domek (bo na razie to tylko plany) na którąś jej wersję się zdecyduję.

Jednak uważam, że się pomyliłeś mówiąc, że lepiej aby powietrze zasilające kominek było zimniejsze niż cieplejsze.

Przykład i podana przez Ciebie analogia z autkiem jest nietrafiona.
A aucie mamy problemy z nadmiarem ciepła i stąd układy chłodzenia silnika (chłodnica, pompa, czynnik chłodzący).
W przypadku pieców, kotłów wręcz odwrotnie - zależy nam na uzyskaniu jak największej ilości ciepła.

Swoją drogą niektórzy (Ci co bardziej wrażliwi  :wink:  ) mogą się poczuć urażeni czytając powtarzane przez Ciebie jak mantra stwierdzenie "Myśleć, myśleć, myślenie nie boli..." oraz uwagi dotyczące antycypowanego przez Ciebie wieku rozmówców (ponoć zbyt młodego) . 

Pozdrawiam,
Aleksander

----------


## adam_mk

Wyjaśnijmy sobie kilka szczegółów!
Wypowiedziałeś się.
Wyjaśniłeś jakie uczucia wzbudzają moje wypowiedzi u niektórych osób.
Określiłeś gdzie robię błędy w sprawie spalania. Do tego - kompletnie nie zrozumiałeś odnośnika do samochodu i mechanizmów turbo.
Fakt, że pewne mechanizmy kształtowały się miliardy lat a ludzkość o wiele krócej, nie wspominając o długości życia przeciętnego zjadacza chleba - pominąłeś.
Odczytałeś moje przemyślenia jako atak na młodych ludzi...
Jeśli tak - to przepraszam, bo takiego zamysłu nie miałem!
Mnie chodzi o to, że uparcie uprawiana jest mniemanologia zamiast fizyki czy techniki i materiałoznawstwa...
Każdy "chce i już", bo akurat TAK mu pasuje.
A świat ze swymi prawami "niech się wali na ryj!"
A jak okazuje się, że nie będzie tak, jak sobie kto wyśni - to winni są wszyscy obok!
Głównie - fachowcy, dostawcy, instalatorzy...
A przecież absolutną większość z tego, jak zachowa się budynek, jakieś urządzenie w nim - w określonej sytuacji - da się przewidzieć!
Stale namawiam do tego, żeby to robić zanim się wyda jaką kasę.
W kółko pytam - PO CO?
I najczęściej nie dostaję odpowiedzi tylko wyjaśnienie, że TAK MI PASUJE NAJLEPIEJ - PO TO!
Do tego...
ILE RAZY można powtarzać tę samą oczywistość?
Staram się bez irytacji robić to dość często...
Ale i ja czasem nie wytrzymuję  "kolejnego pytania blądynki"
 :Lol: 

Przeczytaj swą wypowiedź i znajdź w niej  rzeczową polemikę z moimi stwierdzeniami, które Cię tak poruszyły...
Nie ma...
Jest O MNIE a nie o tym, co stwierdziłem.

Adam M.

----------


## Aleksander_

Adamie  :smile: ,

Pisząc o Tobie, wyraziłem się pozytywnie  :smile:  że jestem pod wrażeniem Twojej wiedzy i doświadczenia.
Natomiast pozwoliłem sobie się nie zgodzić z tylko jednym Twoim zdaniem - chyba mam do tego prawo  :smile:  ?

Pytałem jak najbardziej o Twoje stwierdzenie.

Zapytam ponownie.
Dlaczego uważasz, że lepiej jest doprowadzać zimniejsze powietrze niż cieplejsze do kominka ?
I czy to rozwiązanie (z doprowadzaniem zimniejszego powietrza) znajduje zastosowanie tylko przy kominkach czy też w innych piecach / kotłach również ?

Jeśli tak / nie - to dlaczego ?

Aleksander

----------


## kajmanxxl

> Mam pytanko jak daleko beton fundamentu w poziomie przemarza, będąc pod izolowanym chudziakiem????
> 
> Dlaczego pytam bo właśnie projektuje sobie żwirowe GWC przez którego środek pobiegnie środkowa ława fundamentu i zastanawiam się czy muszę ja izolować czy wystarczy że będzie w poziomie 1m pod domem.


Czy to jest pytanie Blondynki? Wszędzie podają tylko zamarzanie w duł, szukam i szukam. 

ZNA KTOŚ ODPOWIEDŹ LUB WIE GDZIE JĄ MOŻNA ZNALEŹĆ ???????????

----------


## Jacekss

@Aleksander_ a jak myślisz dlaczego w samochodzie dolot powietrza bierze się najczęściej np z nadkola, ano dlatego aby pobrać zimniejsze powietrze niż w komorze silnika, bo jest gęstsze... a gęstsze = ....

----------


## adam_mk

Takie rozwiązanie jest stosowane wszędzie tam, gdzie tylko się da.
A da się, jak się je uwzględni w czasie budowy.
Zwykła zetka dla kotła stałopalnego może mieć wylot w okolicy kotła zamiast na przeciwnej ścianie.
Każdy kocioł z zamkniętą komorą ma to rozwiązanie. Wcale nie zawsze ma budowany komin typu "rura w rurze".
Bywa, że powietrze ma podawane wprost do komory dedykowaną rurą zza ściany zewnętrznej.

Chodzi o to, że kominek czy kocioł - ma grzać.
Aby grzał - musi spalać paliwo.
Do spalania potrzebuje zwykle sporo powietrza (bywa, że i 500m3/godz).
Wyobraź sobie mała kotłownię czy salonik przepłukiwany TAKĄ ilością świeżego i zimnego powietrza!
A z innej strony - jest tak, że ciepło właściwe powietrza jest bardzo nikłe.
(zobacz w tablicach jakich)
Biorąc pod uwagę fakt, że w paliwie jest woda/wilgoć, to udział powietrza w bilansie ciepła jest na poziomie 0,00nic%
Za to ogrzane wykazuje sporą ekspansję.
Naprawdę sporo się rozszerza. Naciskane ciśnieniem atmosfery - izobarycznie to robi.
W efekcie spada ilość tlenu w jednostce objętości.
A dla spalania - to źle!
Wiesz, że do jazdy po wysokich górach stosuje się zmianę regulacji systemu zasilania paliwa w autkach?
-Bo TAM powietrze jest właśnie rzadsze...

Przecież to oczywiste sprawy, które tłuką do łba już w podstawówce...
Wystarczy tylko sobie przypomnieć i zadać pytanie - CO ja buduję?
PO CO?
Samo wychodzi...
Zdarza się, że ktoś zapomni, to ja czasem przypominam...

Masz przykład wprost...
"ZNA KTOŚ ODPOWIEDŹ LUB WIE GDZIE JĄ MOŻNA ZNALEŹĆ ??????????? "

TAK!
Można ją znaleźć w głowie!
NARYSUJ sobie to rozwiązanie.
OBEJRZYJ rysunek!
Masz rozwiązanie na poczekaniu.
Tylko rysunek ma być zgodny ze sztuką. (nie chodzi mi tu o sztukę -  "rysunek techniczny"  :Lol:  )

Na głębokości około 2mppt NA ZEWNĄTRZ DOMU jest temperatura całorocznie dodatnia i stała.
Pod domem na całej powierzchni nim przykrytej (jak dom zamieszkany i grzany) jest taka sama niezależnie od głębokości ppt.
Jak chcesz wynieść na zewnątrz domu złoże wyżej (np. ponad wody podtrawnikowe) to sypiesz górkę lub układasz inną termoizolację nad złożem.
Było o tym sto razy...

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

"Natomiast pozwoliłem sobie się nie zgodzić z tylko jednym Twoim zdaniem - chyba mam do tego prawo"

Jak znasz fizykę poruszanego zagadnienia - to takiego prawa nie masz, bo ja właśnie w oparciu o te prawa sformułowałem to zdanie.
A te zjawiska znasz przecież od dziecka...
Adam M.

----------


## Magus

> Było o tym sto razy...


Gdybysmy tylko mieli jakies FAQ dot wentylacji, rekuperacji i GWC z linkami do postow objasniajacych to krotnosc powtarzanych pytan spadalaby drastycznie.
Tak mi sie przynajmniej wydaje.

Jak ktos ma do przeczytania kilkaset stron (kilka tysiecy! postow) to znalezc odpowiedz moze tylko szczesiarz, albo ktos zdeterminowany i majacy bardzo duzo czasu. Zwlaszcza, ze perelek (postow z faktyczna wiedza) bedzie moze kilkanascie na caly watek.

Wiec jak ktos jednak zaczyna czytac calosc od poczaku do konca - warto zanotowac linki do postow z odpowiedziami, a potem zrobic jeden przyklejony watek z 1 postem - FAQ.

Oszczedzimy stresu kilku mentorom  :smile:  A sobie (mowie o nas, maluczkich bez doswiadczenia i wiedzy) zaoszczedzimy czasu.

pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## adam_mk

Są "najczęściej zadawane pytania".
Szukajcie googlem, bo lokalna szukaczka jest drętwa...

Pozornie - poprawne rozwiązanie, ale...
Gdzie dwóch polaków tam trzy zdania!
I - złośliwie - poprawne technicznie (bo się tak zdarza)
Adam M.

----------


## kajmanxxl

Mistrzu nadal błądzę, część cokołu jest nad powierzchnią gruntu (nie mam zamiaru go izolować bo dla konstrukcji domu to niepotrzebne) i obawiam się czy przez ten beton mróz  nie będzie przenikał inaczej niż przez grunt dlatego szukam tej odpowiedzi. 

Oczywistym jest gdy ten cokół zaizoluję to pytanie jest bez sensu ale z kosztem styropianu.

----------


## Aleksander_

Do jacekss: oczywiście - w silnikach spalinowych zimniejsze powietrze jest jak najbardziej wskazane - stąd chłodnice powietrza - można uzyskać większe moce - pełna zgoda - nikt się z tym nie spiera, dlatego już wcześniej wspomniałem, że ta analogia nie bardzo pasuje do kominka - w silniku spalinowym im mniej energii z paliwa zostanie przetworzone na ciepło, tym lepiej - w kominku / piecu - odwrotnie.

To, że m3 zimnego (-20C) powietrza niesie ze sobą więcej tlenu, niż ten sam m3 powietrza o temperaturze 0C jest oczywiste i nikt z tym nie dyskutuje.

Mnie zastanawia jedynie, czy ta większa ilość tlenu (zapewniająca lepsze spalanie) zrównoważy nam to, że musimy zużyć prawie 4kWh energii  aby podgrzać 500m3 (650-700kg) tego zimniejszego powietrza (z owych powiedzmy -20 do 0)

Do adam_mk:

Powiadasz, że udział powietrza w bilansie ciepła jest 0,00...% czyli pomijalny ? Hmm...
Z kolei wcześniej piszesz, że kominek może wykazać się zużyciem powietrza nawet 500m3/h.
Zakładając że zasilamy kominek powietrzem o temperaturze -20 stopni, daje to nam masę ok. 700kg na godzinę.
Ile kg drewna przez tą godzinę się spali ? I w takim razie co ma kluczowy udział we wspomnianym przez Ciebie bilansie ciepła ? 

Wychłodzenie pomieszczenia przez zimne powietrze pominę - oczywista oczywistość - nikt się z tym nie spiera - ale to nie jest omawiany przez nas przypadek. Od początku była mowa o bezpośrednim doprowadzeniu powietrza rurą do kominka/do pieca (powietrze nie jest pobierane z pomieszczenia w którym stoi kominek / piec) gdzie żadne wychładzanie pomieszczenia nie ma miejsca. 

Aleksander_

----------


## adam_mk

"Ile kg drewna przez tą godzinę się spali ? I w takim razie co ma kluczowy udział we wspomnianym przez Ciebie bilansie ciepła ? "
Stopień zawilgocenia tego drewna.
Mokre trzeba najpierw wysuszyć a potem spalić.
(to takie uproszczenie, bo drewno przecież się nie pali...)
Ten mechanizm sobie policz...

Adam M.

Z tym cokołem....
Coś za coś.
Tam będzie przewodnictwo termiczne.
Tym bardziej, że wszystko będzie wilgotne.
A.M.

----------


## kajmanxxl

Za złe wieści królowie ścinali głowy, a co zrobić z Królem co złe wieści prawi???????????????????????

Coś za coś fajna opcja i na tym styropianie muszę jaszcze pięknie kamyki ułożyć bo moja pani tak wymyśliła :sad:  :sad:  :sad:

----------


## adam_mk

Kamyki na styropianie się da.
Musisz sobie coś obciąć?
Babę rzuć, co ma takie pomysły. Niech se sama co obetnie.
Adam M.

----------


## kajmanxxl

> Kamyki na styropianie się da.
> Musisz sobie coś obciąć?
> Babę rzuć, co ma takie pomysły. Niech se sama co obetnie.
> Adam M.


Tak bardziej poważnie to ma być tani w budowie pasywniak (oczywiście nie licząc tych wykończeń) i tak planowałem że szkielet będzie zaizolowany tak by fundament go tylko trzymał, jest jeszcze opcja z płytom fundamentową ale wtedy muszę jakoś te "kamyki" przekombinować (zmieniać niema co bo ten gatunek we wszystkich egzemplarzach ma jakieś wady) a nie do końca jestem pewien powierzchniowych wód gruntowych po dużych deszczach i liczyłem na to że zwykły fundament będzie działał jako zapora dla mojej glinki. Stałe wody gruntowe są na 4m w miejscu budowy domu działka jest ze spadem i jak kopałem studnie do szarej wody deszczyk zalał mi wykop musiałem wszystko odpompować bo glina nic nie puściła tego też boję się przy płycie by mi gwc nie zalało bo dostępu do niego nie będzie.

----------


## adam_mk

Jak masz glinę, to masz idealne warunki na GWC glikolowy.
Zdecydowanie mniej problemów przy budowie i potem też.
Adam M.

----------


## kajmanxxl

> Jak masz glinę, to masz idealne warunki na GWC glikolowy.
> Zdecydowanie mniej problemów przy budowie i potem też.
> Adam M.


Jak dobrze rozumiem to działa na takiej samej zasadzie jak wszelkie klimatyzatory czyli powietrze jest nagrzewane lub schładzane poprzez jakąś wężownicę z radiatorem? Z tym mam do czynienia na co dzień mój nos nielubi żadnej schładzającej klimy chyba mam na to alergię, i dlatego rajcuje mnie mikroklimat jaki będzie wytworzony przez żwirowe gwc dla wysokiego komfortu kombinuję ogrzewaniem nadmuchowym i na zimę jeszcze jakieś nawilżanie tego powietrza, mam zamiar połączyć to w jedną całość.
 Jak masz mistrzu jakieś sugestie to będę bardzo wdzięczny od kilku miesięcy czytam co tu stworzyłeś i jestem pod wrażeniem wiedzy i prostego sposobu jej przekazywania, często zdarza się że już o tym gdzieś słyszałem ale nie do końca rozumiałem. Pozdrawiam Adam O.

----------


## adam_mk

Klimatyzator to RECYRKULACJA ładunku powietrza, co jak sam odczuwasz, nie jest optymalne, bo ma sporo wad.
Ogrzewanie nadmuchowe TAK SAMO, ale w innym zakresie temperatur i bez zmiany stanu skupienia wody zawieszonej w powietrzu i problemów z tym związanych.
Tam za to są inne problemy...
GGWC (glikolowe GWC) lub inaczej - wodny1 to część systemu wentylacji.
Tam recyrkulacji nie ma...
Z klimatyzatorem ma niewiele wspólnego. Z klimatyzacją nieco więcej.
Działa i działa dobrze!
O wilgotność średnią w domu powinna dbać WENTYLACJA.
Jak jest sprawna to ani osuszać ani nawilżać nie trzeba!
Zrób dobrą wentylację!
Z GWC lub bez...

Adam M.

----------


## swistak81

Witam,
Powolutku i ja kończę zarówno rekuperację jak i GWC glikolowy (robię u siebie i u kolegi od razu).
Teraz łączę to wszystko w kotłowni i mam pytanie.
Jaki roztwór lejecie do GWC? Bo u  mnie jest 150m rury 25mm co daje ok 70 litrów roztworu.
U kolegi jeszcze lepiej (duużo większy dom) i ma 200m rury 40mm, co daje u niego coś koło 250 litrów.
A ten glikolek tani nie jest i sprawia, że koszt GWC robi się prawie 2x większy (u kolegi np).
Za te 250 litrów wyjdzie u niego jakieś 1400zł (roztwór 35% do -15st)...
Czym wy uzupełnialiście?

----------


## adam_mk

TERAZ rozumiesz CZEMU sugerowałem te 2 x 100m fi 25?
Bo w zupełności wystarcza (mocowo)
Bo da się to jakoś "przeżyć".
Ale jak ktoś stosuje "overkill"...

Zadecyduj.
Możesz wlać samą wodę i będzie dobrze.
Sytuacje, kiedy może być "nie tak" są bardzo mało prawdopodobne.
Wlejesz glikol I NIE MYŚLISZ O TYM - ZAPOMINASZ A DZIAŁA!
Wlejesz wodę - to trzeba MYŚLEĆ, co się ma i gdzie i po co...
Adam M.

----------


## grzeniu666

> ...Sytuacje, kiedy może być "nie tak" są bardzo mało prawdopodobne.


Ja jakie to sytuacje? Pumpa umiera a wentyle zaciągają -20*? W tej sytuacji chyba i tak przydałby się czujnik temp. wyłączający wentyle (zamiast czujnika ciśnienia który zapobiega zamarzaniu wymiennika, ale już nie GWC)?

----------


## swistak81

No ja sobie właśnie dałem 2x75m. Gościowi powiedziałem, żeby sobie "odpowiednio" zwiększył albo długość pętli albo użył 32mm.
On zrobił i to i to  :smile:  bo jak twierdzi - "mój dom jest bardzo duży" (przyp. ma jakieś 180m2, ja mam 120m2)...
Dzięki Adam za odpowiedź.

----------


## szczukot

Mozna dac mniej glikolu. Np 20% roztwor
Mniej wiecej wg schematu bedzie znana temperatura : 



Fantom

----------


## Qter

> Witam,
> Powolutku i ja kończę zarówno rekuperację jak i GWC glikolowy (robię u siebie i u kolegi od razu).
> Teraz łączę to wszystko w kotłowni i mam pytanie.
> Jaki roztwór lejecie do GWC? Bo u  mnie jest 150m rury 25mm co daje ok 70 litrów roztworu.


wzór na objetość walca: V=pi*r^2*H - czyli daje to jakieś 207 ltr roztworu w twoim przypadku czyli 70 ltr koncentratu jak ma byc do -20 C 

(a nie jak napisałeś roztworu)

zgadza się czy coś gdzieś pomyliłem?

PZDR

Qter

----------


## szczukot

Chyba cos pomyliels. Liczyles srednice czy promien ?

Fantom

----------


## Qter

> Chyba cos pomyliels. Liczyles srednice czy promien ?
> 
> Fantom


Bije się w pierś - mój błąd przepraszam (nie wiedziałem, że taki szybki kalkulator mam)

PZDR

Qter

----------


## autorus

Wątek jest z 2006 a ja dopiero do niego dotarłem.  :smile:  

Więc mam wodę na 1,7m  oraz studnię kręgową w której jest 2m wody od lustra wody. I tak sobie pomyślałem nad wodnym GWC wersja 2 ze studnią. Warunki geologiczne to 4m piachu i grubszego piachu pode mną. Dom perspektywicznie 5m a reku planowane ok 15mb od studni. teraz kubatura moich kopułek  :smile:   Jedna to ok 450m3, wiec wychodzi ze całość ma ok 1000m3.  Po podłodze ok 300m2.  

Rura od studni będzie szła prościutko do domu, tylko w domu skieruje ją do pionu aby połączyć z reku. Reku w pomieszczeniu ogrzewanym na parterze. 

Na jakiej głębokości powinna iść rura? np 1m ponad lustrem wody? Czy mogę poprowadzić 2 takie rury, jeśli mam zamiar mieć 2 reku?

----------


## TOMEK_B

Witam

Adamie ja mam u siebie na działce (małej) już istniejącą studnię. Mam pomysł aby w tej studni utopić węża takiego jak do wodnego gwc około 150mb w kręgu. Nie mam możliwości puścić kanału o średnicy 200mm po juz zrobionej elewacji poza tym nie chcę już rujnować działki. Co o tym sądzisz? Dodam że słup wody ma około 5m (od lustra wody do dna). Czy wrzucenie takiej rury w kręgu zapewni odpowednią wymiane ciepła i czy taka objętość wody wystarczy aby to żródło sie nadążało regenerować?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## adam_mk

Nie wydaje mi się, aby to był pomysł optymalny.
Zamierzasz pobierać/oddawać ciepło do objętości około 5m3.
Zakopując rurę korzystasz z objętości około 1m3 na 1mb zakopanej rury.
Zakopując 200mb masz do "dyspozycji" około 200m3 czyli 200/5=40 razy więcej...
GWC takiej konstrukcji bazuje na wodzie w gruncie. Ona tam jest, choć jej nie widać.
W studni - widać.
Są jeszcze takie niuanse jak konwekcja, która w studni będzie a w gruncie raczej nie.
Zadziała, ale tę studnię "popsuje". BARDZO zmieni w niej warunki fizyczne (temperaturę) co będzie miało wpływ na biologię tej studni.
Może zacząć "rosnąć"...
Tego chyba nikt jeszcze nie robił, to praktycznych obserwacji brak.
Chyba zasugerowałeś się wielką dynamiką działania takiego rozwiązania.
Bo będzie. Ale co z pracą długo czasową?
Adam M.

----------


## autorus

A w moim przypadku Mistrzu Jodo? 

Chciałbym osiągnąć efekt nawilżenia, deszczownię mogę zrobić. Rury niestety tylko 15mb ale 200mm . 

Kłopoty jakie widzę to duża kubatura. Za to studnia bardzo mała.

----------


## Jani_63

GWC studniowy (wodny 2) jest wymiennikiem bez przeponowym. Przechodzenie powietrza przez środowisko stale wilgotne będzie stabilizowało wilgotność tego powietrza do poziomu jaki może unieść przy danej temperaturze... praktycznie zawsze 100% dla danej temperatury.
Jest to chyba najbardziej wydajny GWC jeśli chodzi o możliwość nawilżania zimą ... jeden warunek Temperatura wody w studni musi się utrzymywać na poziomie 4-6oC

----------


## autorus

spox, mogę studnie nawet obłożyć styropianem  :smile:   dzieki Jani_63  :smile:

----------


## Jani_63

Nicht, nicht, nicht... powierzchnia studni bierze jakiś tam udział w wymianie ciepła. Ocieplenie tylko od góry i do strefy przemarzania.

----------


## autorus

OK, zarejestrowałem.tak tez będzie. NA studni mam właz betonowy grubości standardowej ok 10cm.

----------


## adam_mk

No, dobra!
Trochę się uzewnętrznię w tym temacie....
MUSIAŁEM popełnić taką sztukę.
Okazało się, że najwygodniej jest , jak studnia jest miejscem, skąd wodę się bierze i gdzie ona powraca.
Sama deszczownia może być fragmentem kanału gdziekolwiek.
Ale...
Są pewne ograniczenia.
Konieczny jest separator kropel.
Za to dynamika działania tego GWC jest niewyobrażalna!
Adam M.

----------


## jasiek71

> No, dobra!
> Trochę się uzewnętrznię w tym temacie....
> MUSIAŁEM popełnić taką sztukę.
> Okazało się, że najwygodniej jest , jak studnia jest miejscem, skąd wodę się bierze i gdzie ona powraca.
> Sama deszczownia może być fragmentem kanału gdziekolwiek.
> Ale...
> Są pewne ograniczenia.
> Konieczny jest separator kropel.
> Za to dynamika działania tego GWC jest niewyobrażalna!
> Adam M.


witam, podłączyłem kiedyś taką studnię( 5m do lustra wody, temp. wody 10*)pod dwa klimakonwektory...
po pięciu godzinach miałem 16*... i po chłodzeniu

----------


## adam_mk

Może tego nie widzisz, ale pomyliłeś sugerowane rozwiązania i problem rozwiązałeś "nogami".
Przecież zanim się do tego zabrałeś było wiadomo jaki będzie efekt...
Adam M.

----------


## jasiek71

> Może tego nie widzisz, ale pomyliłeś sugerowane rozwiązania i problem rozwiązałeś "nogami".
> Przecież zanim się do tego zabrałeś było wiadomo jaki będzie efekt...
> Adam M.


nic nie pomyliłem, ja wiem o co chodzi...
przytoczyłem tylko spostrzeżenie (jak to ja musiałem wypróbować).
co niektórzy palą się do takiego rozwiązania :big grin:

----------


## adam_mk

Aaaa!
To wszystko jasne!
Eksperymentator jesteś!
Wiesz , ale i tak czasem co sprawdzisz!
Trochę tak jak ja...
 :Lol:  Też to mam czasem...
Adam M.

----------


## HenoK

Może komuś się przyda. Inny sposób na wykonanie powietrznego GWC - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cm6Yn...eature=related
W naszych warunkach należałoby go zakopać trochę głębiej.
Można by użyć rur PCV fi 160-200mm + rurek drenarskich bez perforacji fi 50mm.
Do tego wywrotka piasku na obsypanie, koparka i można to zrobić w ciągu jednego dnia  :smile: .

----------


## adam_mk

Zakopali sobie plastikowy kaloryfer...
 :Lol: 
Adam M.

----------


## autorus

W wodnym 2 najbardziej przemawia do mnie wilgoć która będzie transportowana do domu. Na forum czytałem już ze ludzie nie robią anemostatów w łazience żeby para wodna po praniu nawilgacała im dom. To ja bym wolał jednak inne rozwiązanie . 

Czy separator kropli to po prostu zwykła deszczownia? Tzn końcówka od prysznica ewentualnie większa od panela?

----------


## HenoK

> Czy separator kropli to po prostu zwykła deszczownia?


Wręcz przeciwnie  :smile: . Służy do oddzielenia gazu od cieczy.

----------


## autorus

Ja bym jednak prosił prościej. Może jakiś link ? Ja prosty człowiek jestem.  :smile:

----------


## HenoK

> Ja bym jednak prosił prościej. Może jakiś link ? Ja prosty człowiek jestem.


A Wujka Google znasz : http://www.google.pl/search?q=%22separator+kropli%22

----------


## Magus

Witam,

Prosze o opinie.

Dzis ukonczylem czesc kanalu prowadzaca z GWC w ociepleniu po scianie do czerpni sciennej wentylacji.
Kanal wykonalem z aluflexa fi200, odpowiednio zgniecionego, aby zmiescil sie w kanale o szerokosci 25cm i "grubosci" 10-12cm.

Niestety nie udalo sie wszystkiego pieknie zrobic - po pierwsze rury nie udalo mi sie rozciagnac do deklarowanych przez producenta 3m - rura w pewnym momencie podzielila sie na dwie :/
Po drugie - laczenia przy pomocy muf/lacznikow stalowych tez nie wyszly idealnie. O formowaniu ksztaltu rury nie wspomne - wprawdzie nie doszlo do perforacji, ale idalnego ksztaltu nie uzyskalem.
Calosc wiec uszczelnilem tasma klejaca na laczeniach (srebrna i taka do membrany dachowej) a takze owinalem stretchfolia na calej dlugosci kanalu (ok 6m).

Zakladam, ze skoro w rurce bedzie podcisnienie (zasys z ukladu wentylacji) to wszelkie nieszczelnosci zalata folia.
Kanal umocowany pianka i zakryty plytami styropianu dla zlicowania ze sciana.

W najwezszym miejscu przekroj kanalu powinien miec tyle co rura fi 150-160.
Zakladanay przeplyw staly to ok 180m3/h, maksymalny ok 500m3/h

Pytanie czy tak to moge zostawic, czy tez wyrwac ze sciany i wykombinowac cos lepszego?
Fotki do zobaczenia tutaj

PS. Dodam, ze po sprawdzeniu licznych firm zajmujacych sie obrobka blachy - nie udalo mi sie w rozsadnej cenie i w rozsadnycm czasie uzyskanc kanalu ze stali, co bylo moim pierwotnym zamierzeniem.

----------


## autorus

To inne pytanie.

 Czy zamiast deszczowni w wodnym 2 mając rurę fi200 o długości 15m zakończoną w studni z odpowiednim kontem spływu nie mógłbym wykorzystać pompki która by mi ze studni pobierała wodę  a następnie wlewała ją do rury GWC. Ta woda by spływała 15m znów do studni? Byłby obieg zamknięty.

Cel to nawilżenie powietrza. Jest w tym sens?

----------


## ravbc

Dziwne miejsce wybrałeś na tą czerpnię, co prawda masz tam garaże, ale ja bym jednak tak wysoko z nią nie jechał (zwłaszcza nie osłabiał i tak kiepskiej izolacyjności okien). Co do kształtu, to pewnie da się przeżyć, ale opory będziesz miał z tego trochę większe, niż z kanału okrągłego.

----------


## ravbc

autorus: jeśli woda będzie tylko płynąć dnem kanału, to nawilżenia powietrza z tego wiele nie uzyskasz. Powietrze będzie się "stykać" z tą wodą przez kilka-kilkanaście sekund...

----------


## adam_mk

Bardzo "rzeźbicie".
Ciekawe czemu?
Magus
Każda blacharnia zrobi Ci dedykowany kanał prostokątny z blachy ocynkowanej na wymiar podany.
To, co zobaczyłem będzie "gwizdało" przy większych prędkościach strugi.

autorus
MOŻESZ mi powiedzieć CZEMU koniecznie chcesz nawilżać zbyt wilgotne powietrze?
Ty chyba nie do końca rozumiesz te procesy...
WIESZ co budujesz?
(o mechanizmy pytam, a nie o formę)
Adam M.

----------


## Magus

Zmontuje obudowe do wentylatora i zrobie probe w takim razie. Jak bedzie gwizdac to trudno, bede prul sciane, pol biedy, ze na razie tylko klej z siatka tam jest, a tynk bedzie kladziony za jakis czas.

Niestety nie kazda blacharnia chce robic tak male zamowienie. Albo daja kosmiczne terminy - bo zrobia to przy okazji, a teraz maja kupe roboty, albo daja ceny takie, ze Alnor to taniocha :/

Jak bedzie gwizdac to jednak bede musial przysiasc faldow i cos jednak znalezc.

dzieki

----------


## marcel_S

Witam

Wychodząc z założenia że nie ma co wyważać otwartych drzwi, przed wymyślaniem rozwiązania
gwc przeszukałem jak najwięcej zasobów sieciowych. I niestety w temacie głębokości posadowienia
GWC informacje są rozbieżne.

Najczęściej - powtarzane jak mantra w Polsce- 'tuż poniżej granicy przmarzania'. - czyli jakieś 1,8m.
We Francji 1,5-3 metrów. W USA - 2-5 m. 
Argumenty za tym żeby płycej - regeneracja cieplna ziemi poprzez promieniowanie słoneczne zachodzi
maks do głębokości 2m. Wiec jeżeli gwc ma być do podgrzewania (zimowe) to powinno być płytko.
Z kolei głebiej - grunt jest zimniejszy więc chłodzące gwc(letnie) powinno być głębiej.
Znalazłem m.in takie rozwiązanie - wymiennik 2 poziomowy. 4 rury fi 200 i długości 12m na 3m
do chłodzenia latem, i 3 rury fi 200 na 2m do grzania zimą. Ale to już abstrakcyjnie cenowo wygląda.

Argument za tym żeby głębiej. Pomiędzy 5 a 7 m pod ziemią uwarstwienie sezonowe jest odwrotne.
Tzn. grunt zimą jest cieplejszy niż latem. Temperatura zmienia się między 8 a 10C. Ponieważ GWC
z założenia pracuje i latem i zimą - w ciągu lata następuje jego regeneracja ciepłym powietrzem.
Regeneracja promieniowaniem słonecznym jest więc zbędna. Za to ze względu na większe różnice
temperatur - gwc jest wydajniejsze.
Więc głęboko posadowione GWC pracuje raczej jako monstrualny akumulator cieplny . Tym bardziej
że co do ciepła geotermalnego (czyli od spodu) wszystkie opracowania są zgodne - jest pomijalnie
małe . Za to taki gwc ma dużo większą wydajność niż płycej położony.Opracowania amerykańskie
(oparte na badaniach-nie na obliczniach) pokazują że wymiennik na 3m ma ok 30% większą
wydajność niż ten na 2m.

Oczywiście tu wynika problem ekonomiczny - wykopanie rowu(dołu) na 7 m to dużo trudniejsze
niż 1,5m.
Tutaj logiczne wydawało mi się zastosowanie takiego systemu jak w provent-geo  -czyli warstwa
styropianu nad gwc która zwiększy izolacje gruntu i 'przeniesie' wymiennik głębiej. Po przemyśleniach
jednak nie wygląda to tak dobrze. Wprawdzie zwiększa się izolacja nad gwc ale nie zwiększa się
pojemność cieplna tej warstwy. Wiec wymiennik pobiera ciepło tylko od spodu. Dodatkowo - styropian
musi być zabezpieczony przed wodą. Wiec woda opadowa zamiast oblewać wymiennik i przy
tym zwiększać przewodnośc cieplną gruntu- idzie bokiem.  Grunt pod styropianem obsycha.
Jeżeli grunt jest piaszczysty-to suchy piasek wyjatkowo kiepsko przewodzi ciepło. Oczwyiście jeśli
wody gruntowe stoją wysoko - problemu nie ma. Ale jeśli wg są głęboko - trzeba by wokół styropianu
zrobić drenaż kierujący wodę pod niego.


Fakt faktem wymienniki ze styropianem od wierzchu działają. Myślę jednak że można to zrobić lepiej.

Jadąc od góry- 0,5m gruntu, 12 cm styropianu o szerokości 3m, 0,2m żwiru, 1 metr gruntu, rura fi 200.  Dodatkowo - wokół styropianu ułożone pod kątem płyty które skierują wodę w żwir.Tym sposobem rura jest 'głębiej' a jednocześnie może ciągnąć ciepło również od góry. I cały czas siedzi w mokrym środowisku co też podnosi wydajność.

No i pytanie do uczonych w piśmie -co sądzicie o takim pomyśle?

----------


## adam_mk

Powiedziałbym, że jest "taki sobie"...
Ani akumulator ziemny ciepła ani GWC robione "wprost".
Trudności realizacyjne obu rozwiązań. Naraz.
Oczywiście - zadziała!

Założenia, jakie przyjąłeś, po części nie są absolutnie pełne a przez to - w pełni prawdziwe.
Procesy (cieplne) jakie tam zachodzą (pod ziemią) są bardziej złożone.

Adam M.

----------


## norbib

Witam wszystkich bardzo serdecznie.
Mam krótkie pytanko odnośnie żwirowca, który chcę zbudować.
Spotkałem się z opinią (głównie na tym forum), że otoczaki na złoże powinny być pochodzenia rzecznego, bo nie reagują i nie uwalniają szkodliwych dla człowieka związków. W wielu postach w tym wątku piszecie że stosujecie otoczaki z rodzimych żwirowni i w większości są to kopalnie żwiru. Nikt tego nie neguje.
    Proszę więc, niech ktoś ostatecznie rozwiąże kwestie wymagań co do pochodzenia otoczaków na GWC żwirowe.
Pozdrawiam
Norbib

----------


## adam_mk

Spróbuję...

Kiedyś, dawno temu, w szkole, mówili mi tak:
Były sobie wysokie góry...
Deszczyk padał, słoneczko prażyło, mróz, bywało, że ściskał - a góry sobie erodowały!
Odpadały z nich większe i mniejsze kawałki....
Naturalnym biegiem, grawitacyjnie, z niemałym wsparciem wody deszczowej, wpadały do najbliższego potoczka...
Tam, trąc się o siebie i o podłoże - baaaardzo długo i powolutku (czasem szybciej) przemieszczały się na niziny.
Jednocześnie - traciły swe ostrości a nabywały łagodnych, obłych kształtów!
A jak już trafiały w miejsce, gdzie nie było siły, aby je dalej unieść- to się tam gromadziły...
I leżały sobie cicho, obłe jak piłeczki, poprzetykane gęsto piaseczkiem...

No, to my tam dziś żwirownie mamy...

W szkole miałeś grypę jak o tym gadali?
(ja - nie!   :Lol:   )
Adam M.

Jedne do dziś leżą w wodzie - wydobywa się je jak się poszerza tor wodny - a inne są na suchym - kopie się je jak potrzebne i sieje (rozdziela) na sitach.
I jedne i drugie były już dobrze obłe jak projektowano pierwsze piramidy w Egipcie...
Różnią się trudnością pozyskania i zawartością (niepotrzebnego) piasku.
Wszystkie były tak omywane wodą, że co miało się rozpuścić w nich to już się rozpuściło...
Nawet dinozaury nie czuły już smakiem przy wodopoju, z jakich skał się te kawałki oderwały...
A.M.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Spróbuję...(...)
> 
> 
> Wszystkie były tak omywane wodą, że co miało się rozpuścić w nich to już się rozpuściło...
> Nawet dinozaury nie czuły już smakiem przy wodopoju, z jakich skał się te kawałki oderwały...
> A.M.


...ale to nie tak do końca... bo są jeszcze ludzie (nazywają się radioesteci) co rozróżniają te kamyczki złe, dobre i jeszcze lepsze... za całkiem konkretne pieniądze są wstanie wskazać które to kamyczki nadają się a które absolutnie nie... no i oczywiście jak już będziecie układać te dobre kamulce w swoim żwirowcu to pamiętajcie - ciepłą stroną do góry!!!

----------


## marcel_S

> Określiłeś gdzie robię błędy w sprawie spalania. Do tego - kompletnie nie zrozumiałeś odnośnika do samochodu i mechanizmów turbo.
> Fakt, że pewne mechanizmy kształtowały się miliardy lat a ludzkość o wiele krócej, nie wspominając o długości życia przeciętnego zjadacza chleba - pominąłeś.
> Odczytałeś moje przemyślenia jako atak na młodych ludzi...
> Jeśli tak - to przepraszam, bo takiego zamysłu nie miałem!
> Mnie chodzi o to, że uparcie uprawiana jest mniemanologia zamiast fizyki czy techniki i materiałoznawstwa...
> Każdy "chce i już", bo akurat TAK mu pasuje.
> A świat ze swymi prawami "niech się wali na ryj!"
> A jak okazuje się, że nie będzie tak, jak sobie kto wyśni - to winni są wszyscy obok!
> Głównie - fachowcy, dostawcy, instalatorzy...
> ...



Hej

Adamie - wiedzę masz wielką, ale porównanie z samochodem jest nieadekwatne. Już wyjaśniam dlaczego. W samochodzie masz zamkniętą komorę spalania o zmiennej objętości. Czyli jeżeli zaciągasz w dolnym położeniu tłoka 1 litr normalny powietrza i masz kompresję x2 - to w górnym położeniu tłoka będziesz miał 2 bar. Jeżeli obniżysz temperaturę na wlocie drastycznie ( o jakieś 150K) to będziesz miał na  wlocie 2 litry  powietrza masowo - ale nadal 1 litr powietrza objętościowo. Wiadomo  - zimne powietrze
jest gęściejsze. Kiedy się to spręży- ciśnienie i temp rosną. W teorii w górnym położeniu tłoka będziesz miał 4 bary zamiast dwóch. Zwiększenie ciśnienia końcowego da ci większą moc z tej samej pojemności silnika (->zobacz wykres indykatorowy silnika)

Wartości podałem trochę przesadzone- żeby lepiej zobrazować proces.

Jak się ma to do pieca ? Nijak.Jeżeli potrzeba więcej tlenu to po prostu zwiększy się prędkość powietrza na dmuchawie albo otworzy dolot . Piec ma komorę bezciśnieniową  - więc większa gęstość na wlocie nie ma żadnego znaczenia. Z kolei podłączenie GWC do zasilania komory spalania - będzie korzystne - piec nie będzie tracił mocy na ogrzanie powietrza. W praktyce - w każdej hucie możesz się spotkać z takim rozwiązaniem. Nazywa się to gorący dmuch- czyli wtłaczanie gorącego powietrza do komory spalania. Powietrze ogrzewa się w regeneratorze który wcześniej rozgrzał się od spalin. Ilości energii jaki się w ten sposób oszczędza to rząd GWh rocznie na piecu.

W naszym przypadku GWC robiłoby za taki częściowy regenerator. Jeżeli piec zaciągałby np 100m3 na godz - to podbicie temp na wlocie o 20*C ( z -15 na +5) daje jakieś 0,75kW oszczędności.

----------


## adam_mk

Może trochę poskracałem myśli...
Huty korzystają z takiej możliwości, bo maja ciepłe spaliny.... Dużo...
Nie pracują z nadciśnieniem w palenisku.
Znam ten mechanizm.
Tu było wiele hut a kilka dalej działa (choćby Katowice).
Jakoś się tak kiedyś, gdzieś, człowiek naocierał o te kręciołki...
Adam M.

----------


## lolek30

szybkie pytanie - czy do GWC glikolowego można zastosowac rury fi40 - takie mi zostawili w ścianie i pod fundamentem i nie wiem czy kolektor ciągnąc taką samą średnica czy redukować ?

----------


## Piczman

Zredukuj, taka średnica to duży zład który akurat w tej instalacji nie jest potrzebny z racji niewielkiej energii jaką daje a glikol jest jej nośnikiem .
Niepotrzebne koszty trzeba omijać .

----------


## lolek30

no a czy zmniejszając długość kolektora nie wyjdzie na jedno  ? akurat mam ciężkie warunki do kopania i wolałbym zrobić jedną pętle i możliwie jak najkrótszą... Wtedy większe fi cześciowo zrękompensuje krótszą pętle ?

----------


## Piczman

Nie !
Tak samo ma się to do zakopania rurki w kręgach.
Objętość gruntu jaką zajmuje kolektor to kluczowa sprawa.

Ale jest jeden wyjątek.
Zakopiesz na głębokość 4-5m ?

 :wink:

----------


## ravbc

Sprawność chwilową utrzymasz (bo wydłużysz czas wymiany, czy też raczej pobierania, ciepła z gruntu), ale sprawność długookresową zmniejszysz, bo spadnie objętość gruntu biorąca udział w wymianie. A to właśnie objętość gruntu decyduje o długookresowej wydajności GWC. Jeśli więc nie chcesz ryzykować potrzeby pracy okresowej GWC (dla jego regeneracji), to nie skracaj go za bardzo.

----------


## lolek30

ok, rozumiem . Jaka powinna być wg. Was długość pętli zakłądając, że jednak nie będe redukował i ma to być do pracy ciągłej.

----------


## Piczman

Dla jakiego wydatku powietrza ?

----------


## lolek30

..reku jest Brink Renovent Large na najniższym 1- biegu ma 100m3/h podejrzewam że właśnie na tym biegu będzie chodził najczęsciej

----------


## Piczman

No ,,, to wymagania masz niewielkie !

GGWC dobiera się do maksymalnego wydatku centrali z jaką będzie pracował .
To ile tego wydatku będzie ?

----------


## lolek30

..no 3-stopień- maxymalny - to już 300m3

----------


## autorus

> Ale jest jeden wyjątek.
> Zakopiesz na głębokość 4-5m ?


Można trochę więcej o tym wyjątku? Mam wodę na ok 1m obecnie.

----------


## Piczman

> Można trochę więcej o tym wyjątku?


A chodzi mi po głowie pewien pomysł ale nie chciałbym teoretyzować , zbuduję i sprawdzę jak działa i dopiero opiszę  :wink:

----------


## ravbc

Spróbuję zgadnąć: planujesz układać GWC "warstwowo"? Powinno zadziałać, tylko kopania sporo (a na 4-5m dołek wykopać, to już nie trywialna rzecz).

----------


## Piczman

> a na 4-5m dołek wykopać, to już nie trywialna rzecz.


No właśnie z tym się gryzę teraz.
Dużym plusem dla takiej formy GGWC jest duża sprawność w suchym piasku .

----------


## lolek30

Panowie to jaka długość tej pętli ?

----------


## Piczman

Ja mam dla 200 m3/h 90 mb fi 25 i jest bardzo dobrze, grunt bardzo mokry .
Jeśli masz glinę lub wysokie wody gruntowe i iły to kup 100 mb fi 32.
Idealnie było by dać 2x 60-70 mb fi 25 no ale skoro nie dasz rady zakopać 2 pętli ,,,

Napiszesz dlaczego ?
Przez to że masz wkopane tylko 2 odcinki fi 40 ?
Zawsze możesz zrównoleglić poza domem !

----------


## ravbc

> No właśnie z tym się gryzę teraz.


Jak nie chcesz zrobić "krajobrazu księżycowego" w całej okolicy (pewnie i tak się nie uda  :wink:  ), to pozostaje znalezienie "dużej kopary".  :wink:  Tańsza opcja to wykopanie na tyle dużej dziury, by "wsadzić" do niej koparkę i kopać niżej. Oczywiście przyda się wtedy jakiś podręczny transport do wywożenia wydobytej ziemi, ale to już tylko "szczegół organizacyjny".  :wink:

----------


## Piczman

Odwiert pionowy, tu niepotrzebny zbyt głęboki .
Na mniejsze działki, trudne warunki i nieco grubszy portfel  :wink:

----------


## lolek30

racja - dzięki za radę zrobie redukcje z fi40 na 25 i rozdziele na 2 pętle po za domem, kurcze idelana była by złączka z redukcją fi40->2x fi 25 , tylko gdzie takie coś dostanę do czwartku ... w jednym szerokim wykopie puszcze z jednej strony jedną nitke z drugiej drugą i zrobie ze 2 x 60mb - jak kopara da rade bo tam prawie skała :/

----------


## ravbc

> Odwiert pionowy, tu niepotrzebny zbyt głęboki .
> Na mniejsze działki, trudne warunki i nieco grubszy portfel


No tylko wtedy faktycznie to już przestaje być tanie rozwiązanie. Za to jest łatwe, szybkie i w miarę niegroźne dla otoczenia, więc dało by się użyć nawet w przestrzeni już zagospodarowanej...

----------


## Amorphis

Moze macie w okolicy koparke lancuchowa do kopania glebokich, a waskich rowkow, nawet 5m?

----------


## lesz

witam, mam pytanie dot. wyboru wersji GWC glikolowego - zachęcony przez Adama do szukania wiedzy, przebijam się przez ten temat - obecnie jestem w okolicy 1000 postu, ale powoli brnę dalej.

moje warunki glebowe 0-30cm humus, 30-110 piasek drobny/średni, 110-200 piasek drobny lekkie domieszki, do 3 piasek drobny, potem glina piaszcz. do 5
 woda na 1,4-1,5 ale może podejść wiosną do ok 1m.

z uwagi, iż ławy będą kopane w gruncie - chciałbym przed ich wylaniem je pogłębić o 20cm, ułożyć rurki po zew. i wew. stronie ławy (rysunek). Da to ok 115m rury zakopanej na ok. -1,2m od późniejszego poziomu gruntu. zdaję sobie sprawę, iż normalnie odstępy powinny być większe (oraz najlepiej głębiej) dla lepszej sprawności, ale konieczna byłaby odkrywka całego terenu + późniejsze szalunki = koszty znacząco w górę...
pytanie, czy taki gwc wystarczy na wspomaganie reku dla budynku o pow. uż ok 200m2, całk 270, kub 850, ale część to nieogrzewany garaż, nieużytkowe małe poddasze, spiżarnia, itd...) 


wersja z rozłożeniem rur co 90cm (2 obiegi) pod całą powierzchnią domu dałaby ok 160m rury, z ciekawości spytam, o ile spada wydajność przy takim zagęszczeniu rur jak na wersji1? z tego co czytam, niektórzy wogóle robią kolektor spiralny, gdzie na 1m2 gleby jest napchane rurek jak... i niby też to działa.


@szczukot
z tamtego wątku trafiłem tutaj  :smile:

----------


## szczukot

Tu masz mniej czytania na ten temat : http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...highlight=ggwc

Fantom

----------


## forumuser

> moje warunki glebowe 0-30cm humus, 30-110 piasek drobny/średni, 110-200 piasek drobny lekkie domieszki, do 3 piasek drobny, potem glina piaszcz. do 5
>  woda na 1,4-1,5 ale może podejść wiosną do ok 1m.
> 
> z uwagi, iż ławy będą kopane w gruncie - chciałbym przed ich wylaniem je pogłębić o 20cm, ułożyć rurki po zew. i wew. stronie ławy (rysunek). Da to ok 115m rury zakopanej na ok. -1,2m od późniejszego poziomu gruntu.


Biorąc pod uwagę że masz piasek i że chcesz to położyć na głębokości 1,2m ppt, to wg mnie sie nie sprawdzi. Jedno i drugie troche przeczy idei glikolowego GWC. Poczytaj sobie jakie sa temperatury gruntu np. w lecie na głębokości 1,2m a jakie na 2,0m. Różnica jest znaczna.

Poza tym: dlaczego właśnie glikolowy GWC a nie np. żwirowiec? Ja się zdecydowałem na glikol, ale mam całkiem inne warunki (glina, glina, glina, woda, woda, woda... dużo gliny i niestety dużo wody). Decyzja o wyborze typu GWC jest wg mnie warunkowana właśnie przez teren.

----------


## lesz

1.Chodzi o koszty (w mojej wersji to tylko koszt extra rury) 2. kładzenie głębiej, pod ławami - wolę nie - przy jakimś problemie z ubiciem, może potem budynek  krzywo osiadać... 3.działka jest malutka - nie ma możliwości położenia gdzie indziej jak pod domem. 4. fakt, że nie jestem zwolennikiem puszczania powietrza, które później trafia do domu przez miejsce do którego nie ma dostępu (kontrola/czyszczenie).
Z czasem coś tam musi nalecieć i się nagromadzić, a możliwości czyszczenia b. małe. Podobnie jak nie wierzę we wszelkie bakterio-odporne rury do wentylacji. Wg. mnie tylko kanały sztywne, gdzie rzeczywiście jest realna szansa na ich mechaniczne wyczyszczenie.

biorąc pod uwagę koszty/minimalne komplikacje/niezależność od zabrudzeń (nagrzewnicę wyjąć i wyczyścić to nie problem) wolę glikolowy. Pytanie jest tylko o jego możliwą efektywność, lub jej brak. (= montować, czy odpuścić sobie, bo się nie zwróci ; powoli zbieram wiedzę jak zrobić wyliczenia/co innym wyszło)
temperatury na 1,2 - pewnie ok. 15 w sierpniu, ok 5 w lutym. na 2m już stabilniej strzelałbym zakres 6-8 niezależnie od pory roku.

----------


## forumuser

> temperatury na 1,2 - pewnie ok. 15 w sierpniu, ok 5 w lutym. na 2m już stabilniej strzelałbym zakres 6-8 niezależnie od pory roku.


 Odpowiem pytaniem: do czego ci GWC? głębokość 1,2m to może być głębokość przemarzania. A przemarzanie raczej nie oznacza 5'C  :wink: 
Czyli - zrobisz jak zechcesz, ale: 
1.  zimie raczej nie zabezpieczysz rekuperatora przed zamarzaniem 
2. w lecie raczej pseudo-klimy też z tego nie będzie

Poza tym:



> 1.Chodzi o koszty (w mojej wersji to tylko koszt  extra rury)


Rozumiem ze nagrzewnicę (uwierz, nie jest tania), pompę, rurki, zawory, glikol do napełnienia itp. masz za free? Rura to faktycznie najmniejszy koszt ze wszystkiego. Jakiśtam efekt osiągniesz, ale na pewno nie za darmo.

----------


## lesz

budynek szeregowy, przemarzanie teoretycznie tylko od frontu/tyłu budynku gdzie nie ma sąsiadów. zakładam skończy się na 0,8. liczę że straty ciepła z bud. przez fundament nie pozwolą na spadek temp. poniżej 5st. na wspomnianej głębokości. (woda na 1,4-1,5 też nie powinna na to pozwolić). nadzieja umiera ostatnia ponoć  :wink: 

koszty zakładane:
rura 120m - 250-300zl
glikol - 350-400zl
zawory, itd. - 100zl
pompa - free używka
nagrzewnica - 600-700
sterowanie - 100
łącznie powiedzmy 1500

chodzi raczej o zimowe wspomaganie, np. włącznie obiegu przy temp. x, wyłącznie np. przy 1st. by się mogło zregenerować, albo załączanie jak temp na reku spada nadmiernie - by wspomóc odmrażanie. choć to tylko planowane gdybanie. ale od tego chyba jest forum  :smile:

----------


## adam_mk

Półśrodek dla osiągnięcia celu cząstkowego?
Adam M.

----------


## forumuser

*Lesz*, sam musisz zdecydowac czy to będą dobrze wydane TWOJE  pieniadze na osiągnięcię założonego przez CIEBIE celu i czy nie  osiągniesz tego samego celu taniej w inny sposób (grzałka?). 
Moją opinię znasz, Adam jak widzę raczej też jest sceptyczny. Ale to tylko opinie, tych może być tak wiele jak dyskutujących  :wink:

----------


## frelka

Podpowiedzcie proszę.
Chcielibyśmy GWC, poniżej nasze warunki gruntowe (lipiec 2011, więc pewnie na wiosnę woda wyżej), dodatkowo teren szkód górniczych (IIkat., jeśli ma to jakiś wpływ):

Działka malutka.

Wstępnie myśleliśmy o GWC z max-ów, przykryte styropianem, pod terenem utwardzonym, ale nie wiem, czy przy tym poziomie wód się zmieścimy...

----------


## autorus

U mnie wiosna marzec woda była na 1.7m a w lipcu 1.2m  :smile:

----------


## adam_mk

Zwykle we wrześniu woda jest najniżej w studniach...
Żwirowiec/MAXowiec to dobry pomysł, ale tu chyba by trzeba małą górkę usypać...
Są na to szanse?
(a młodzież saneczki ma?)
Ewentualnie wodny 1 (glikolowiec) tyle, że raczej na "piasku średnim, szarym".
Może być trudne w wykonaniu w tych mokrych piaskach...
Adam M.

----------


## frelka

Adamie, jak duża górka (wysokość) w przypadku MAXowca?
Czy przykrycie styropianem pozwoli zmniejszyć górkę?
W zasadzie Maxowiec nie musi być duży, powinno wystarczyć 10m2 (dom ma powierzchnię 84m2). Chyba...

Jakie opory daje Maxowiec? Dobrze pamiętam, że praktycznie żadne? Pytam, bo chcemy małe reku (Luna200).

----------


## adam_mk

Mały się zapłacze...
Co to za górka - cały 1m ponad poziom terenu...
A jak dasz styro czy coś podobnego to zasymulujesz mu (znaczy - maxowcowi nie małemu!) -4m ppt.
Maxowiec oporów nie daje.
Jak dasz sporo styro (z 10cm lub lepiej) to wcale górki nie będzie!
Adam M.

----------


## frelka

Czyli może być, patrząc od góry:
- kostka brukowa  -  8cm
- podbudowa - ???cm
- piasek (rodzimy?) - ???cm
- styropian  - 10cm (2x5cm)
- piasek (rodzimy?) - ???cm
- geowłóknina
- maxy
- geowłóknina

I tu jesteśmy na głębokości 1m? 1,2m? 

Jakie wartości w miejsce ??? ?

Z góry dziękuję  :smile:

----------


## adam_mk

Wykopałbym dziurę tak głęboką, jak się da, aby jeszcze było sucho (średniorocznie! Dobrze zajrzeć do jakiej studni sąsiedzkiej).
Tam dywanik z geowłukniny bym rozłożył a na nim maxy.
Dywanik zawinąłbym na klocki.
Na tym ułożyłbym 10 lub 15cm styropianu.
(Są powody!!!)
Na to folia.
Na folię nadkład (to co wybrano z dołka).
Do takiej wysokości, aby się dało poprawnie tę kostkę ułożyć.
Czołgiem bym na to nie wjeżdżał....

Jak jednak trzeba czołgiem, to....
Rzuciłbym tam na jakich podpórkach ze 3-5cm wysokości siatkę zbrojeniową z marketu i zalał z gruchy jakim betonem.
Taka konstrukcja rozłoży naciski i pozwoli wjechać jakim TIRem.

DLATEGO styro pod folią a na maxach, aby było możliwie SUCHE = TERMOIZOLOWAŁO
A dodatkowo - w obrysie tak z 1m większym po każdej stronie jak ta "pozioma ścianka z maxów".
Adam M.

----------


## mamut 74

czy kamienie polne mogą być użyte do żwirowca?

----------


## adam_mk

Mogą, ale trzeba by chyba cały powiat z nich oczyścić....
Dużo przecież ich trzeba...
Rolnicy czasem zbierają je z pól i na miedzy usypują...
Adam M.

----------


## Magus

Hejka,

Ja w zasadzie juz jestem po zrobieniu GWC i doprowadzeniu do WM. Teraz jednak mam pytanie - czy jest sens filtrowac powietrze z GWC?
Przed wentylatorem zaciagajacym powietrze z zewnatrz filtr musi byc, ale wydaje mi sie, ze wystarczy, jak go dam na czerpni. W ten sposob powietrze idace przez czerpnie z zewnatrz bedzie filtrowane z pylkow i brudu, a powietrze z GWC (zasadniczo przefiltrowane przez sam GWC) juz nie bedzie obciazone filtrem.

Z drugiej strony zastanawiam sie, czy filtr bardzo sciaga wilgoc z powietrza, czy zasadnioczo nie zmienia wilgotnosci powietrza?
Mowie o filtrach typu EU3, EU4

----------


## adam_mk

EU4 jest już dość gęsty.
Źle zrobiony (ciasny) wprowadzi opory, jeszcze rosnące ze stopniem  zabrudzenia.
Twoja propozycja, w zasadzie słuszna, wymusza jednak budowę dedykowanej skrzynki na filtr i zabudowę jej gdzieś wysoko.
Trudny dostęp może się zrobić...
Dodatkowa robota.
Jak zrobisz filtr przy wentylatorze to wyjdzie na to samo a technicznie - łatwiej.
Filtr na wilgotność nie wpływa wcale...
Adam M.

----------


## Magus

Adamie,

Dzieki za info  :smile: 

Skoro filtr nie wplywa na wilgotnosc, to dam filtr za czerpnia i przepustem w scianie, ale przed kanalem prowadzacym do wentylatora (i potem reku). Kanal ma 10m wiec obawiam sie, ze byloby ciezko go czyscic w razie zassania jakis brudow, ktore dopiero filtr zatrzyma.

Bede robil dedykowana "skrzynke" czerpni i przepustu w scianie, wiec dodanie modulu filtra nie zwiekszy drastycznie kosztu konstrukcji.
Na dodatek w czerpni filtr mialby ok 25x25, a tak bedzie mial ok 40x40, co bardzo zmiejszy opory. Takze dostep do filtra bedzie latwiejszy bo z wnetrza domu, a nie przez czerpnie (jakies 6m nad gleba)

----------


## krzys507

Witam
Ile litrów boryga wejdzie mi do 200m rury PE 32? Do jakiej tem.. mam je rozcieńczyć?

Dzieki 
Krzysiek

----------


## grzeniu666

> Ile litrów boryga wejdzie mi do 200m rury PE 32?


jaka średnica wew.? + http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Walec_%28bry%C5%82a%29

----------


## krzys507

Kiepski jestem z matematyki

----------


## adam_mk

Ale Windows ma kalkulator...
Nie musisz sam... na piechotę i na paluszkach...
 :Lol: 
Adam M.

----------


## szczukot

Wzor prosty : pi * r * r * dlugosc.
Podstaw dane (r to promien - nie srednica !) i Ci wyjdzie.
Czyli np , zakladajac, ze rura ma srednice wewnetrzna 32 mm, promien = 16 mm.
Objetosc rury = 3,14 * 0,016 * 0,016 * 200 = 0,16 m3 (czyli 160 litrow). Duzo  :sad:  No i teraz zalezy jaka chcesz zrobic proporcje. Jak np 30% jakiegos "srodka" to bedzie go potzreba 160*0,3 = 48 litrow

A wogole to zapraszamy na http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...i-quot-robiony

Fantom

----------


## krzys507

Dzięki za wyrozumiałość. To dwa razy więcej płynu niż przy rurze fi25. Ale i dwa razy więcej zgromadzonej energii.
Powiedzmy mieszając 1:3 texaco koncentrat z wodą który jest do -76 otrzymam -14. Czy to wystarczy przy mrozach -30? Mieszając 1:2 mamy -25. A beczka 60l płynu do chłodnic texaco kosztuje 560zł a to już spory koszt.
Jakie u Was są proporcje. 
Krzysiek

----------


## szczukot

Jak dla mnie -14 to w zupelnosci wystarczy. Sam wiecej raczej robic nie bede. Trzeba tez pamietac, ze woda jest lepszym magazynem ciepla niz te "dodatki". Czy sie myle ?

Fantom

----------


## Jacekss

co racja to racja woda jest lepsza, dodając dodatki do wody zmniejszamy ciepło właściwe

----------


## forumuser

@krzys507:  A dlaczego płyn do chłodnic Texaco a nie czysty glikol propylenowy? Czy rzeczywiście aż tak dużo jesteś w stanie zaoszczędzić? Mogę sie mylic ale wydaje mi się że w Texaco bazą jest glikol etylenowy - ja chyba bym się bał taki zastosować w domu. Ja dobrze ponegocjujesz to czysty glikol propylenowy można kupić w granicach 12-15 zł/kg. Jak przeliczysz że 60l texaco to koszt 560zł (wg twoich informacji) a on sam w sobie jest już roztworem glikolu to czysty glikol wcale nie musi wyjść drożej

----------


## k62

> A dlaczego ... nie czysty glikol propylenowy?


Czysty glikol wytrzymuje do -12.
Może cytat z innego forum:
_Najczęściej stosowanym płynem chłodniczym jest mieszanina glikolu (etylenowego lub propylenowego) z wodą... To właśnie glikol sprawia, że taki układ nie zamarza...
Najlepsze własciwości dla naszego klimatu ma mieszanka około 50/50 woda/glikol (objętościowo) - taki układ ma temperaturę zamarzania około -35 do -40*C (zależy jaki glikol), a przy tym odpowiednią lepkość aby laminarnie płynąć przez układ chłodzenia najefektywniej odbierając (lub oddając) ciepło...
Niestety glikole mają właściwości korozyjne, dlatego do płynów chłodzących dodaje sie inhibitory (spowalniacze) korozji... Dodatkowo dodaje się związków antypiennych... Takich dodatków jest w płynie 2-5%... Dodatki tracą swoje właściwości w miarę starzenia się płynu..._

----------


## krzys507

Za litr płynu do chłodnic płacę 4,24zł (rozrobionego 1:1) co mi daje -37. Glikol wychodzi troszke drożej.  To że jest szkodliwy to i tak nie ma to znaczenia bo przecież ten płyn nie ma żadnego kontaku z woda pitną. 

A czy do płynu od chłodnic też nalezy dodać inchibitory korozji?
Krzysiek

----------


## krzys507

Nasuneła mi się jeszcze jedna kwestia. Przy przepływie płynu przez nagrzewnicę raczej nic niepowinno sie dziać bo płyn płynie szybko i niezdąży sie wychłodzić. Ale co sie stanie jak braknie pradu chodzby na 10min przy -30, a mając rozcieńczony glikol do -14.
Krzysiek

----------


## szczukot

Jak co sie stanie ? Rekuperator tez sie wylaczy i nic sie nie stanie.

Fantom

----------


## budowlany_laik

> To że jest szkodliwy to i tak nie ma to znaczenia


Glikol propylenowy nie jest szkodliwy, etylenowy tak (100 ml i wybierasz się "za granicę"). Pisał o tym *adam_mk*. U siebie mam właśnie propylenowy.

----------


## forumuser

> Czysty glikol wytrzymuje do -12.


 Oczywiście nie miałem na myśli zalania układu czystym glikolem (to byłoby szaleństwo zarówno jeżeli chodzi o cenę jak i właściwości) a jedynie zakup czystego glikolu propylenowego do jego odpowiedniego rozcieńczenia samodzielnie

----------


## forumuser

> Za litr płynu do chłodnic płacę 4,24zł (rozrobionego 1:1) co mi daje -37. Glikol wychodzi troszke drożej.  To że jest szkodliwy to i tak nie ma to znaczenia bo przecież ten płyn nie ma żadnego kontaku z woda pitną. 
> 
> A czy do płynu od chłodnic też nalezy dodać inchibitory korozji?
> Krzysiek


Najprościej byłoby sprawdzić skład tego konkretnego płynu. Bedziesz miał wówczas gotowe odpowiedzi na pytania:
- jaki glikol jest jego podstawą (etylenowy czy propylenowy)
- jakie jest jego stężenie 
- czy są inhibitory korozji i związki antywapienne (przy samodzielnym rozcieńczaniu glikolu pewnie warto coś takiego dodać)

Zwróc też szczególnie uwagę na zawartość glikolu w tym płynie, bo zależność temperatury zamarzania od %glikolu nie jest liniowa, wiec jeżeli masz  płyn niezamarzający do 74'C (w sumie ciekawe, z tego co wyczytałem najniższa temperatura do osiągniecia to około -70'C przy około 68%) to rozcieńczenie woda w stusunku 1:1 (stężenie glikolu pewnie około 34%) da ci temperaturę zamarzania około -20'C a nie -37'C tak jak sobie liczysz

----------


## Elfir

Marzy mi się prosty bezprzeponowy GWC. Mam wyprowadzona rurę, ale... chyba za małą działkę. Jak czytam o wielkościach waszych wykopów, to zastanawiam się gdzie miałabym to zmieścić, bez szkody dla przyszłego ogrodu :/  
Chyba na działce teściów (sąsiadujemy ze sobą) pod podjazdem dla samochodów.

----------


## mikusb

W domku tworzę sobie spiżarkę ładnie obłożoną styropianem i chciałbym ją schłodzić GWC. Spiżarka jest maleńka i ma kubaturę około 8m3. Czy ktoś mógłby mi doradzić ile należałoby użyć izolacji termicznej i jaki GWC do niej zastosować. Myślę o rurowym ale nie mam pojęcia jaki przekrój i długość rur zastosować.

----------


## forumuser

> Marzy mi się prosty bezprzeponowy GWC. Mam wyprowadzona rurę, ale... chyba za małą działkę. Jak czytam o wielkościach waszych wykopów, to zastanawiam się gdzie miałabym to zmieścić, bez szkody dla przyszłego ogrodu :/  
> Chyba na działce teściów (sąsiadujemy ze sobą) pod podjazdem dla samochodów.


Elfir, jakie warunki gruntowe? Rozumiem że celujesz w żwirowca czy może chcesz gotowego płytowego?

----------


## Elfir

Na działce mam piasek i poziom wody gruntowej poniżej 3 m. 
Problemem nie jest sama instalacja, bo działka ma 370 m2 a zabudowa domu 98 m2, więc trochę miejsca jest. Ale w przypadku GWC płytowego, na dużej powierzchni działki mogłabym uprawiać miniaturowe roślinki, o niezbyt głębokim systemie korzeniowym i to tylko przy instalacji nawadniania. 
GWC z maxów to też 36 (6x6 m) m2. 
A ja jestem ogrodnikiem, ogród bez drzew się dla mnie nie liczy  :smile: 
Poza tym, ze względu na płytę fundamentową prawdopodobnie nie mogę kopać blisko domu by nie osłabić nośności gruntu.

Teściowie mają na sąsiedniej działce studnię starego typu, z kręgów betonowych. Myślałam o zaciąganiu powietrza znad lustra wody (5 m) i poprowadzenie go poziomą rurą ułożoną z lekkim spadkiem w kierunku studni do domu. Z tym, że będzie to jakieś 40 m między domem a studnią.

----------


## adam_mk

To zrobisz sobie klasycznego rurowca...
Ta studnia to do czego? Do podlewania tylko?
Bo ten sposób to dobry do zapaprania jej jest.
Adam M.

----------


## Elfir

Studnia nieużywana. Teściowie cały czas straszą, że zasypią. No bo i tak już nieco zamulona jest. A jakby miała być pełnoprawną studnią do podlewania ogrodu, trzeba byłoby oczyścić dno. 

Myślałam o studni bo:
- skroplona woda z rury by sobie spływała
- zaciągane powietrze byłoby wilgotniejsze

Ta studnia i tak mnie korci, by zrobić tam przelew nadmiaru wody ze stawu, który mi się marzy. Szkoda, że teściowie nie wykopali tej studni na naszej części.
W zasadzie doczepianie się na cudzej (czyli teściów) działce nie do końca mi odpowiada, ale nie mam pojęcia gdzie zmieścić GWC u siebie. Kiedyś myślałam, że żwirowce to mają 3x2 m...

Gdybym miała robić rurowca typowego, musiałby iść na mojej działce ślimakiem, by się zmieścił.
A przy wykopie pod maxa, przykładowym 6x6 m tobym kopała od domu do granicy  :smile:

----------


## ravbc

> Poza tym, ze względu na płytę fundamentową prawdopodobnie nie mogę kopać blisko domu by nie osłabić nośności gruntu.


Skoro można posadzić płytę na styropianie, to może i na GWC sie da?  :wink: 

Poza tym przecież całej działki nie "zalesisz", a jako znany (i ceniony) ogrodnik dasz chyba radę zaprojektować sobie te 36m2 mniej "zarośniętego" kawałka?  :wink: 

PS. Może pod taras się uda?
PPS. Albo walnij se tego rurowca , lub glikolowca pod płytą. Nie można mieć wszystkiego  :wink:

----------


## adam_mk

Sosny plantować będziesz? (mają korzeń palowy).
To jest problem...
Inne zielsko może swobodnie być... no, winne grono też lubi głęboko sięgnąć...
Adam M.

----------


## Elfir

z punktu widzenia ogrodnika, nie powinno być pod terenem uprawianym żadnych przegród (podsiąkanie kapilarne). Inaczej trzeba w 100% polegać na sztucznym nawadnianiu.
Pierwotnie nad żwirowcem chciałam mieć żwirowy ogród japoński.

----------


## adam_mk

No i nie będzie!
Żwirowiec leży sobie cichutko ze 2m ppt.
Gruby jest na jakieś 0,5m - 60cm.
Nad nim jest nadkład. Na tyle spory, że roślinki żwirowca "nie widzą".
Adam M.

----------


## lowca

Witam.
Mam pytanko. Piszecie ze zwirowiec powienien byc okolo 1,8-2m pod ziemia, ale jesli jest w pod budynkiem to z fotek w watku zamieszczonych wynika ze jest moze okolo 70cm wiec jak to jest. Czy jesli jest pod budynkiem to moze byc tak plytko?
I jeszcze jedno czy wymagane jest zageszczenie stopniowe zwiru bo na fotkach to widze ze nawet kiper bezposrednio idzie miedzy sciany. Nie ma pozniej problemu z osiadaniem chudzia?
Z gory dziekuje za odpowiedz i pozdrawiam.

----------


## k62

> zwirowiec powienien byc okolo 1,8-2m pod ziemia


Chcemy korzystać z ciepła (lub zimna) Ziemii.
Na zewnątrz mamy od -25 do +35 stopni i żwirowca musimy od tych temperatur odizolować.
Jeśli pod budynkiem, to o góry mamy praktycznie zawsze  +20 stopni.

----------


## lowca

+20 to chyba przesada, skad takie wartosci przy 10cm styro na podlodze?

----------


## adam_mk

Znaczy, że niby za zimno?
Pod Stalingradem było gorzej!
A wiesz jak mieli Francuzi pod Moskwą?
Posty poczytaj!
Niektórzy to z trudem do 19 dochodzą!...
Ja bym nie narzekał, jakby stale w chałupie było te +20stC i to za bezcen...
Adam M.

----------


## lowca

OK. ale co z zageszczaniem. Mial ktos przypadek zeby podloga nad zwirowcem osiadala?

----------


## adam_mk

Jak spierdolą to siądzie...
I nieważne - nad czym!

Jakoś tak tory kolejowe na nasypach nie siadają...
Drogi też lata całe kupę TIRów znoszą bez cudowania...
A tam się żwirek podsypuje pod spód.

Adam M.

----------


## lowca

slusznie prawisz

----------


## Piczman

> Jak spierdolą to siądzie...
> I nieważne - nad czym!
> 
> Jakoś tak tory kolejowe na nasypach nie siadają...
> Drogi też lata całe kupę TIRów znoszą bez cudowania...
> A tam się żwirek podsypuje pod spód.
> 
> Adam M.


 :big grin:

----------


## Qter

Hej,

Oto ciekawostka dla planujących GWC glikolowe:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post4925918

ponieważ jestem poza domem (w delegacji) to żona mi dziś zakupiła 100 ltr tego czegoś do moich 200m fi 32 rurek dla GWC :wink: 

PZDR

Qter

----------


## szaryb

Witam w kolejnym wątku  :smile: 
Chciałem zapytać o pewien pomysł, nie daje rady przebrnąć przez wszystkie teksty, może było.

Planuję GWC rurowca (kubatura domu ~500) - warunki glebowe jak i pewne rozwiązania CO pchają mnie w tę stronę.
Prawdopodobnie jakiś układ Tichelmann. 
Rura ma iść po północnej stronie domu (odcinek prosty ~15m) i na części ogrodu w układ równoległy.
Czytam sobie o pomysłach z rozsączaniem wody (POŚ), owijaniem rury - rurą z ~ZWU itp. w celu dostarczania ciepła.
Natomiast marnować się będzie sporo ciepłego powietrza z wyrzutni WM.
Czy nie było by sensowne ułożyć drugi obwód (może krótszy?-koszty) , powiedzmy 30cm wyżej i wypychać przez nie zużyte powietrze?
Taki rekuperator ziemny  :big grin:  (klasycznego chyba nie będę miał, może kiedyś).
Opory na wentyl. wyciągowej (planuję EBMy) wzrosną ale czy to się nie opłaci? 
(samą wyrzutnię oddalę od czerpni, mam prawie zawsze ten sam układ wiatru W-E, prawie nigdy inny)
ps. A jaka skala temperatur jest na wyrzutni za reku.?

----------


## Piczman

Zrób sobie glikolowca, trudniej o błędy i spokój na lata.
Koszt podobny.

----------


## szaryb

No waham się. Mam (będę!) kotłownię 1.8x2.3 x 2.8(wys) (bufor w przybudówce) - jak ja tam zmieszczę kocioł,ciut paliwa, instalacje i dwie nagrzewnice (jedna do wspomagania podłogówki) a jeszcze jaki req?  :eek:  Będzie jak w kabinie statku kosmicznego? Nie pasuje mi umieszczenie na poddaszu, a może ..ehhh.

[edyta] OK, Piczman, chyba mnie namówiłeś choć 4.1 do 6.7 m2 to jednak różnica (-bufor z 1.2m2). 
Ale.. chyba i tak zakopię ze 20m tej rury przy kopaniu, wyrzut z req niby +5..+14*C (np. TU, bez req z +20, da się bypass oczywiście.

----------


## Piczman

Zmieścisz, Ja mam centralę, GWC, Bufor 1 tys L, Kocioł węglowy, Pralkę, duży regał, parę półek i pół tony brykietu wchodzi.
Pomieszczenia 2,5 x 2,7 .
Do tego jeszcze schody stropowe rozkładam i nie jest ciasno  :wink:

----------


## adam_mk

szaryb

 :ohmy: 
Wszystko już było...
Chcesz ziemią i wodę grzać powietrzem?
Ciecze - gazami?
A masz "uczciwy" gradient - tak z kilkaset stC?
SKĄD?!!!

Czy się da? - tak!
Czy zadziała? - tak! Podniesie temperaturę może o jakie 0,5 stC....
Dla mnie - nie warto...
Za dużo trudu a za mały efekt...
Adam M.

----------


## szaryb

W takim razie rezygnuję. To naszło przez analogię: ziemia oddaje do rury - rura oddaje ziemi. fakt, gradient mały. Liczyłem na jakąś regenerację (bo raczej nie podniesienie temp.) wyrzucanym powietrzem. Lecz gdy się ma req to traci sens ze względu na wyrzucane temperatury a ja zastanawiam się nad kupnem wymiennika ~heatex skoro i tak raczej muszę zbudować jakąś centralę.

----------


## autorus

Mi też Adam poprzestawiał klocki, dopiero co się pozbierałem   :smile:  Ok, nie pozbierałem się do końca, ale walczę  :smile:

----------


## kibito

Witam po sporej przerwie - ja klasycznie z doskoku raz od wielkiego dzwonu ale... do tej pory lawirowałem między teoretycznymi rozważeniami i eksperymentalnymi projektami by w obecnej chwili także stanąć nad dołkiem w ziemi :smile:   Dołkiem, do którego, wbrew ogólnemu zdziwieniu zakopuję materiał, zamiast stawiać z niego kolejne mury. 
Nie wiem czy moje wywody będą dla kogoś przydatne ale miałem wewnętrzna potrzebę by ten twór ujrzał światło dzienne przed ostatecznym zasypaniem :/ 
Od czasu do czasu męczyłem obecne tu grono swymi "wątpliwościami" i pytaniami więc zamieszczam co z tego wyszło. 
Koncepcja i założenia były we wcześniejszych postach, wersja ostateczna nieznacznie od tego odbiega ale w granicach rozsądku ( tak sądzę) - postaram się zamieścić szkic, a jak już ogarnę temat wklejania fotek to wiadomo ... 
QWC na ukończeniu - został kanał wlotowy do ułożenia i obsadzenie rur pionowych. Zraszanie ok. 30 mb rurki PE 1/2 cala finezyjnie powierconej.
Sugestie, uwagi i inne złośliwości mile widziane  :smile:  
Pozdrawiam 
 ps. mam nadzieję, że szkic czytelny -  w miarę ...

----------


## dariuszq

Podbiję trochę temat i skieruje go na inne tory. Mam studnię- do lustra wody 15 m- i wielka ochotę na wodny wymiennik ciepła. ile jest wody -to będę wiedział jutro. studnia stara jak świat.nie ukrywam że moje pytanie skierowane będzie głównie do adamamk. jak to ugryźć??

----------


## Qter

> Podbiję trochę temat i skieruje go na inne tory. Mam studnię- do lustra wody 15 m- i wielka ochotę na wodny wymiennik ciepła. ile jest wody -to będę wiedział jutro. studnia stara jak świat.nie ukrywam że moje pytanie skierowane będzie głównie do adamamk. jak to ugryźć??


Było - poszukaj GWC WODNY 2 (pierwsza strona - tak dla podpowiedzi)

PZDR

Qter

----------


## jasiek71

> Podbiję trochę temat i skieruje go na inne tory. Mam studnię- do lustra wody 15 m- i wielka ochotę na wodny wymiennik ciepła. ile jest wody -to będę wiedział jutro. studnia stara jak świat.nie ukrywam że moje pytanie skierowane będzie głównie do adamamk. jak to ugryźć??


nie opłaca się, całe zyski pochłonie napęd do pompy głębinowej...

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Jedne do dziś leżą w wodzie - wydobywa się je jak się poszerza tor wodny - a inne są na suchym - kopie się je jak potrzebne i sieje (rozdziela) na sitach.
> I jedne i drugie były już dobrze obłe jak projektowano pierwsze piramidy w Egipcie...
> Różnią się trudnością pozyskania i zawartością (niepotrzebnego) piasku.
> Wszystkie były tak omywane wodą, że co miało się rozpuścić w nich to już się rozpuściło...
> Nawet dinozaury nie czuły już smakiem przy wodopoju, z jakich skał się te kawałki oderwały...
> A.M.


Jaka frakcja otoczaków?
Min, max, zalecana?

Zastanawiam się czy nie zrobić żwirowca "opartego" o ścianę piwnicy (cała w ziemi). Dodatkowo nad nim znajdowałby się taras. Co myślicie?
Grunt to glina, glina z piaskiem i poniżej 2,5 metra piasek na przemian z glina. Woda (żyła) na pierwszej warstwie piasku około 2,5 metra.
Dom na zboczu wzniesienia jakieś 4 metry wysokości od jego szczytu
Piasek jest dosyć chłonny: przez 3 miesiące nie miałem odpływu z drenażu i całą wodę z okresu letniego chłonął na bieżąco (chyba mogę zaryzykować twierdzenie że nie musiałem go wykonywać).

----------


## k62

> Jaka frakcja otoczaków?
> Min, max, zalecana?


35 - 65 mm
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post1261857

----------


## dpo

Czy uzytkuje ktos ceramicznego na tyle dlugo by miec jakies spostrzezenia ? jakie temperatury osiaga na wylocie itp
jest taki temat ale wymarly ostatnio http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...‚a&p=4999569
wiec pytam tutaj.
Juz sie prawie zdecydowalem na niego ale malo cos opinii uzytkownikow (wiem ze idea dosc nowa ale ....moze juz sa pionierzy  :smile:  gotowi sie podzielic ).

----------


## kalio

Witam 

Przymierazm sie do wykonia GWC glikolowego wysoki poziom wody i sama glina  - dlatego glikol 

Ale mam jeden dylemat którędy wejść z rurkami do domu czy rozbijać posadzkę i pchać się pod fundament czy też pościć rurki po styro na scianie i przykryć dodatkową warstwą 25cm styro na sam strych a tam to już tylko do reku. 
Rurki fi 32 takie zwykłe do wody 200m

----------


## Piczman

Tu masz przykład wejścia do wewnątrz przez ścianę i potem do góry na poddasze uzytkowe gdzie wisi nagrzewnica.
Rurki idą w miejscu gdzie docelowo będzie szafa wnękowa .
Oczywiście po zewnątrz w tak grubej warstwie styropianu też można .

----------


## szczukot

Piczman, co to za rury wlozyles ? Nie zwykle niebieskie PE ?

Fantom

----------


## Piczman

Nie mieli w sklepie tych niebieskich, kupiłem więc czarne z niebieskimi paskami, cenowo podobnie a są bardziej wytrzymałe.
Można też te od gazu zakopać, ładny kolor mają, o tu sobie kawałem uciąłem bo mi zbrakło :

----------


## bajcik

> nie opłaca się, całe zyski pochłonie napęd do pompy głębinowej...


Konieczna ta pompa głębinowa? Nie wystarczy rurki PE od GGWC wpuścić do środka i po staremu napędzać pompką z domu?

----------


## jasiek71

> Konieczna ta pompa głębinowa? Nie wystarczy rurki PE od GGWC wpuścić do środka i po staremu napędzać pompką z domu?


po dwóch dniach już nie będzie chłodzenia bo studnia się zagrzeje, trzeba częściowo upuszczać wodę żeby napływała świeża chłodna
w zimie odwrotnie, szybko dojedziemy w okolicę 0* i będzie problem
studnia bardzo powoli się regeneruje bez upuszczania wody

----------


## kalio

> Tu masz przykład wejścia do wewnątrz przez ścianę i potem do góry na poddasze uzytkowe gdzie wisi nagrzewnica.
> Rurki idą w miejscu gdzie docelowo będzie szafa wnękowa .
> Oczywiście po zewnątrz w tak grubej warstwie styropianu też można .



Dzieki i o to mi chodziło 

A Twoje rurki dalej lecą na poddasze czy tez juz zostają na dole 

robiłeś 40 ??

A myslałem że masz tak

----------


## szczukot

No wg mnie tak jest bardziej "profesjonalnie"  :smile: 
ale za to chyba rurki troche cienkie ?

Fantom

----------


## kalio

> No wg mnie tak jest bardziej "profesjonalnie" 
> ale za to chyba rurki troche cienkie ?
> 
> Fantom


Nie do końca pro bo nie jest pod ławą  :wink: 

Piczman - jaka masz wysokość w pomieszczeniu na gotowo ???

----------


## Piczman

Dobrze jest jak inwestor wie co buduje jeszcze przed wbiciem pierwszej łopaty.
Ja tak miałem co widać w Dzienniku, rozpocząłem budowę od wkopania kolektora .

Niestety 90 % budujących zmienia zdanie na etapie SSO albo i później.
Wtedy robi sie tak aby nie zburzyć tego co już stoi i aby działało prawidłowo.
Dla rurki na prawdę jest wszystko jedno czy przejdzie przez ścianę czy pod ławą.


Te na zdjęciu powyżej to fi 25 w 2 odcinkach po 60 mb .
Kolektor pod 350 m3 wydatku, większy zład tu nie jest potrzebny .

Wysokość pomieszczeń na gotowo mam 252 cm oprócz kotłowni gdzie jest 270 cm .

----------


## klaudiusz_x

W nazwijmy to "mojej okolicy" mam 2 żwirownie:
1. http://www.utex-terra.pl/index.php?id=23
2. http://www.zkk.pl/index.php?content=...uszywa-plukane

Do pierwszej mam w miarę blisko, tz około 43 km ale frakcja 16-45
Druga 32-64 więc ok, ale około 78km.
Z której brać kamień na gwc żwirowy? 16-45 chyba odpada.
Znacie może jakiegoś innego dostawcę w okolicach Jastrzębia, ewentualnie Katowic (do granicy Katowic mam 50 km)?

W sprawie kosztów transportu będę dowiadywał się w przyszłym tygodniu.

Widziałem w tym wątku że niektórzy stosują 16-45.
Krótko: dawać te frakcje czy kupić 32-64?

----------


## kotdachowiec

Panowie,

Studjuje ten watek i na razie jestem dopio na 25/83 podstron  :wink:  Tak wiec pozwole sobie w tak zwanym miedzyczasie zadac Wam pare pytan:

Opis przypadku:
Dom o powierzchni uzytkowej 210 m2. Parter + poddasze uzytkowe. Koncze projekt
Zwiekszona izolacyjnosc scian(porotherm +20cmwelna), poddasza i podlogi
Dzialka nieduza, 900 m2, piaszczysta z nisko polozonymi wodami gruntowymi.
Zaprojektowana wentylacja reku.

Pytania: 
1. Na ile oplacalna jest inwestycja w Gwc przy powyzszych warunkach. Z zalozenia domu latem w Gwc raczej nie schlodze wiec korzysci zima. Czy tak?
2. Czy reku po dluzszym okresie uzytkowania halasuja? My mamy go w planie w garderobie przy wejsciu do domu. Dobre miejsce do rozporowadzenia kanalow. Obawiam sie jednak halasliwosci. Slusznie?
3. Jesli bez gwc to ba co zwrocic uwage aby nie zamarzalo reku zimps. W remacie mimo prszestudiowania 25 podstron zieony jestem do tego na razie watek konczy sie na 2008 r. Bede wdzieczny za wyrozumialosc i lopatologicznosc w przekazie  :Smile:

----------


## Piczman

Nagrzanego domu GWC nie schłodzi ale jeśli nie dopuścisz do przegrzania to GWC bardzo skutecznie ochroni Cię przed gorącym powietrzem z zewnątrz .
Dla Ciebie będzie to ok. + 20 C w skrajnych warunkach i dużej wydajności centrali.
Świeżość w domu w okresie letnim to przede wszystkim duży wydatek centrali, piszę jako użytkownik !!!
Bez GWC będzie albo gorąco albo nieświeżo, to drugie przez ok. tydzień bo z czasem temp. będzie rosła i mamy małe piekiełko w domku  :smile: 
Potem narzekanie że wentylacja mechaniczna nie jest taka super.

1. Jak zrobisz sam to ekonomicznie średnio opłacalna a komfort bezcenny.
Jak weźmiesz firmę to kompletnie nieopłacalna ekonomicznie, komfort jak wyżej.
Ale uwaga, WM bez GWC to spore utrudnienia i straty + parę innych szczegółów o których większość z inwestorów woli nie myśleć, bo jakoś to będzie!

2.Centralę usłyszysz ale raczej nie będzie to uciążliwe, lepiej jednak aby nie była zaraz przy sypialni .
Do buczenia lodówki się przyzwyczajasz to i do tego się uda .
Odwiedź kogoś kto ma taką wentylację i sam ocenisz czy poziom hałasu jest dla Ciebie do zaakceptowania.
Oczywiście piszę o hałasie centrali a nie dźwięków z anemostatów nawiewnych które czasem występują .( a nie powinny) .

3. Lato :
Wyłączać lub zmniejszać wydatek powietrza w dzień ( skutkuje tym co napisałem wyżej o świeżości).
Wentylowanie raz przez rekuperator a raz przez bypass, kiedy jak to kwestia obserwacji i wiecznego myślenia .

Zima :

Modlić się aby automatyka przeciwzamrożeniowa nie zawiodła .

----------


## kotdachowiec

Piczman, dzięki za odpowiedz! Przewijałeś się gdzieś w okolicy 20 podstrony jeszcze z planem  :Smile:  _vide_ - Dyskusja z mistrzem Yodą  :wink: 

Więc nie wiem co ostatecznie zrobiłeś - z podpisu czytam glikolowy GWC. Możesz podesłać link do swojej instalacji? Wieczorem będę miał więcej czasu to sobie poczytam (masz w dzienniku?). 

Co masz na myśli świeżość? Czy dobrze Ciebie rozumiem - w opcji bez GWC:
-/ zimą aby nie zamarzło WM będę musiał czasowo (macie doświadczenia jak długo i czy często?) wyłączać, co z kolei pogarszy komfort (brak dostawy świeżego powietrza)
-/ latem będzie nawiewało powietrze o temperaturze takiej jak na zewnątrz (np 30 st). Wprawdzie nie wpływa na świeżość ale pogarsza komfort.

Dajmy na to latem jeszcze jest to do ogarnięcia. Planujemy przygotować instalację  (kanały) pod klimatyzator do schłodzenia pokoi na poddaszu. Zamontujemy centralę jeśli się okaże że faktycznie nie da się wytrzymać.

Martwi mnie zima. No ale rozumiem, że są jakieś rozwiązania (REKU) które mają jakąś grzałkę, która nie-dopuści do zamarzania.

Thx!

----------


## Piczman

Moje GWC masz w dzienniku.

"-/ zimą aby nie zamarzło WM będę musiał czasowo (macie doświadczenia jak długo i czy często?) wyłączać, co z kolei pogarszy komfort (brak dostawy świeżego powietrza)"

NIE !!!

Zimą aby nie zamarzł Ci wymiennik automatyka centrali będzie wyłączała i załączała cyklicznie wentylatory .
Z tego co napisałeś musiał byś wyłączyć centralę na kilka miesięcy nawet  :smile: 

"-/ latem będzie nawiewało powietrze o temperaturze takiej jak na zewnątrz (np 30 st). Wprawdzie nie wpływa na świeżość ale pogarsza komfort.
"

Niestety wpłynie to na komfort bo cieplejsze powietrze jest bardziej wilgotne a to potęguje uczucie ciepła i robi się duszno !

Grzałka nie, lepsza będzie nagrzewnica elektryczna.
Skoro chcesz płacić za prąd do odmrożenia powietrza to ok.

I takim sposobem masz WM z nagrzewnicą elektryczną + Wnetylacja mechaniczna + układ klimatyzacji !
Drogo w inwestycji i drogo w eksploatacji.

Możesz zamiast tego zrobić GWC i nie płacić za chłodzenie czy ogrzanie powietrza wpadającego do centrali wydając podobną kasę .

----------


## kotdachowiec

> I takim sposobem masz WM z nagrzewnicą elektryczną + Wnetylacja mechaniczna + układ klimatyzacji !
> Drogo w inwestycji i drogo w eksploatacji.
> 
> Możesz zamiast tego zrobić GWC i nie płacić za chłodzenie czy ogrzanie powietrza wpadającego do centrali wydając podobną kasę .


No właśnie nie chcę za specjalnie klimy. Ale jeszcze nie spotkałem wypowiedzi dotyczącej REKU, że mogłaby ona schłodzić nagrzany dom latem. Chociaż rozumiem - jak nie dopuszczę do przegrzania (żaluzje / rolety w oknach połaciowych i dużych przeszklonych powierzchniach PD i Zach.) to WM + GWC powinno dać radę. Z akcentem na "powinno" dlatego na ewentualność, że nie da chcę się przygotować - a inwestycja żadna - poprostu dwa kanały i końcówka elektryczna. Dlatego zacząłem się interesować tematem GWC aby uniknąć nagrzewnicy i klimy.

Ale tutaj pojawia się pytanie. Ja mam piasek w gruncie. Do tego działka raczej nieduża (36x25 m). Czy GWC - niezależnie od technologi (rura czy glikol) będzie w moich warunkach geologicznych spełniało swoje zadanie?

Jeszcze jak byś mi podrzucił koszty tak +/-? W wersji jak piszesz "zrób to sam" i "z firmą" to będę wdzięczny  :Smile:  No i jeszcze raz dzięki za uwagi!

----------


## budowlany_laik

Minionego lata u mnie maks. wewnątrz 21,3 *C. Banan na twarzy gdy na zewnątrz jest 28 *C - bezcenny.
Działała WM + by-pass automatyczny oraz GGWC. Rolety od wschodu zamykane rano (od zachodu mam garaż). Do tego 30cm styro na ścianach.

----------


## Piczman

Robiłem w tym roku 2 duże glikolowce z nagrzewnicą dobrana na 700 m3 wydatku .
U Ciebie był by dobry, taki z zapasem.
W 8 tyś się zmieścisz z moją "pomocą"  :wink: 

Na rynku ceny różne, od 10 do 20 tyś za coś podobnego .

----------


## kotdachowiec

Dobra - zedytowałem tą wypowiedź. Bo bez sensu była - trochę postudiowałem wątek (już jestem w połowie  :wink:  ) więc mogę zdać bardziej sensowne pytania  :Smile: 

U mnie kubatura pomieszczeń nawiewowych (sypialnie, salon, jadalnia) to 342 m3. Pomieszczenia wywiewowe (łazienki, pralnia, kuchnia) to 93 m3. Takie mam warunki wejściowe. Powierzchnia mieszkalna to 170 m2.

Jak już miałbym się decydować na GWC to tylko Wodny1 (w rurę nie wierzę a na żwirowy nie mam warunków). Idąc dalej, gdybym robił ten Wodny 1 to robiłbym jedną pętlę (bo trójniki, odpowietrzanie i inne poruszane przez Was problemy). No i rodzą się pytania:
1.	Jakiej długości i przekroju rurę powinienem zastosować aby system chodził optymalnie (wydajność vs opory). 
2.	W jaki sposób wyprowadzić przewody fundamentowe aby uniknąć mostków cieplnych. Czy przewód wychodzący i wchodzący puszcza się w jednym przepuście? Nie ma tutaj jakiejś interakcji?
3.	Piszecie o kosztach. Do tematu GWC się nie przymierzałem więc też zielony jestem. Ale jak rozumiem tutaj też mam dwa wyjścia – kupuję REKU i kombinuję z GGWC a dolne źródło zakopuję sam – albo kupuję REKU i systemowe rozwiązanie GGWC (takie jak np. na stronie aby nie robić reklamy – reku***.pl ) a dolne źródło zakopuję sam. Jeśli kombinuję sam to o ile temat GGWC wydaje się dość prosty (dla mnie to wygląda jak chłodnica samochodowa) o tyle mogę się natknąć na wyzwania w sterowaniu oraz by-pass… Ale może są już po rozsądnych kosztach dostępne systemowe rozwiązania?

No i ostatni temat, który mnie gryzie to ekonomika. 

1.	Dajmy na to robię GGWC to będę płacił za prąd do pompy (jak tutaj policzyć ile średnio miesięcznie będzie to kosztować – w sensie ile dni/h w roku to ustrojstwo chodzi). 
2.	Jak zastosuję REKU z nagrzewnicą powietrza wchodzącego aby nie zamarzało i zrezygnuję z GGWC to będę musiał płacić za nagrzewnicę (pewnie kilka dni w roku) ale będę miał niższy komfort (ad Piczman).

Uff. Sorry za laickie słownictwo. Z góry dzięki za pomoc!

----------


## Piczman

> Powierzchnia mieszkalna to 170 m2.





> Dom o powierzchni uzytkowej 210 m2. Parter + poddasze uzytkowe.


To w końcu jaka ta powierzchnia jest ?
Ile po podłodze ???

Prąd do pompy to średnio 60 zł na rok, praca w upały i mrozy .
Jak rok sprzyjający to mniej a jak mroźna zima i upalne klato to więcej, szacuję 40-100 zł rocznie .

Uważam że koszt pomijalny.

"2. Jak zastosuję REKU z nagrzewnicą powietrza wchodzącego aby nie zamarzało i zrezygnuję z GGWC to będę musiał płacić za nagrzewnicę (pewnie kilka dni w roku) ale będę miał niższy komfort (ad Piczman)."

Tego to już wcale nie rozumiem  :smile: 

PS. Źle zrozumiałem na początku ( myślałem że powierzchnia samego parteru to 210 zł po podłodze ), GWC dla Twojego domu to max 6 tyś .

----------


## kotdachowiec

> To w końcu jaka ta powierzchnia jest ?
> Ile po podłodze ???


Całkowitej chałupa ma mieć 210. Minus garaż i pom. tech - ca 170 m. Kubaturę liczyłem x3m. De facto będzie pewnie mniej o parę procent. 




> Tego to już wcale nie rozumiem


Odniosłem się do Wcześniejszej wypowiedzi - że komfort bez GWC zdecydowanie niższy. A za nagrzewnicę będę płacił prądem - pewnie nie mało ale z drugiej strony chodzi ona w ekstermalnych przypadkach - kilka/naście dni w roku? Czy jak już jest -1 to się załacza? Ile tego prądu lub PLN może być w roku  :Smile:  Z tego co widzę np taki AERIS ma nagrzewnicę wstępną (w ogóle w sprzęcie się nie rozglądałem - to już później  :wink:  )




> myślałem że powierzchnia samego parteru to 210 zł po podłodze


 No nie - z całym szacunkiem ale pałacu to ja nie chcę  :wink: 

Dolne źródło to jak rozumiem nie będzie duży wydatek (koparka, xm niebieskiej rury fi y, glikol). Martwi mnie skrzynka którą muszę do REKU podpiąć  :Smile:  Bo taka z ww. stony to jakiś rozbój w biały dzień - cena (chyba bez AEIS) to aż 9 240  ::-(:

----------


## Piczman

Dla dobrej pracy centrali w zimie nagrzewnica musiała by pracować ok. 2 miesięcy ze średnią mocą1 KW ( tu strzelam ale jestem bliżej prawdy niż dalej ).
Liczyć umiesz i wiesz ile płacisz za energię .

Zamiast całego moduły za te 9 tyś możesz mieć coś lepszego i o wiele tańszego .
Może i nie wygląda bardziej efektownie ale robi co trzeba.
Wyglądać to może obrazek w salonie ,,,

----------


## kotdachowiec

Dzięki! Kwestię modułu to spokojnie będę mógł później ogarniać.  Ale to co potrzebuję teraz wiedzieć (do projektu się przyda) to ile rury i o jakim fi powinienem przy powyższej kubaturze zakopać i jak wyprowadzić całość z budynku. Założenie - prostota instalacji -  więc jedna pętla.

kWh na PLN to sobie spokojnie policzę  :Smile:  dzięki!

----------


## adam_mk

Dasz se radę albo i nie...
Poczytałeś se te 165 stronek?
 :Lol: 
WIESZ co chcesz sobie zbudować?
 :Lol: 

Prosto i łopatologicznie...
- A co w tym trudnego?
- Rurka, koparka, podłączyć - i działa...

Tylko - jak?

COP tego ustrojstwa ma od 20 do 35.
Jak kiedy, jak gdzie...
Piczman wyraźnie napisał...

Coś budujesz....
Dom chyba...
No, ja tak wyczytałem!
"Ale to co potrzebuję teraz wiedzieć (do projektu się przyda) to ile rury i o jakim fi powinienem ..."
A przecieczcież to oczywiste, bo masz w projekcie...
(Brak zadania domowego?)

Adam M.

----------


## kotdachowiec

Na razie jestem na stronie 40/83 (inne ustawienia) - na etapie jak Piczman odpala swoją instalację  :Smile:  Tak więc dopiero przecieracie szlaki. Myślałem, że wycofałeś się z formum bo ostatnie kilka podstron Ciebie nie było. Ale widzę, że masz się dobrze  :Smile:  Uszczypliwy jak zawsze  :wink: 

Dobrze - podejmę rękawicę.

Nie wiem co chcę wybudować (w sensie instalacji) - gdybym wiedział to bym nie czytał tego tematu i nie zadawał debilnych pytań  :wink:  Piszesz - rurka, łopata. To mnie mnie nie przeraża. 

Gorzej z ustrojstwem do którego końce tej rurki mam podpiąć. Od czasu jak przecieraliście szlaki  pojawiło się kilka rozwiązań systemowych (pewnie dojdę do tego na kolejnych stronach) - ale ceny z kosmosu. Jak bym miał pudełko za 7kPLN dokupić do REKU to bym się w to nie bawił (oszczędność na prądzie ca 300 PLN/rocznie - nagrzewnica wstępna vs pompa w GGWC - absolutnie nie skłaniałby mnie ku takiej inwestycji). 

Reasumując - czytam bo chcę się dowiedzieć czy będę umiał GGWC zrobić metodą "zrób to sam". Jeśli tak - to wiem co chcę budować. Jeśli nie - też wiem - REKU z wstępną nagrzewnicą i tyle. 

Ale rozumiem też Wasze rozdrażnienie - kolejny laik zadający to samo pytanie  :wink:  Cóż - nie każdy jest ekspertem we wszystkim. Więc w kolejnych stronach powyższej dyskusji pewnie też i do tego dojdę  :Smile:

----------


## forumuser

To ja Ci odpowiem tak:
1. rozumiem że zdecydowałeś sie na wentylację mechaniczną. I według mnie  słusznie. Ale czy podjąłeś tą decyzję ze względów ekonomicznych? Czy  chodzi o coś innego (vide wypowiedzi Piczmana - np. komfort). W ten  sposób w zasadzie trzeba podejść również do GWC - ja osobiście wątpię  żeby to miało się zwrócić. A jednak u sibie zamontowałem (właśnie  odpalam). Czy będę zadowolony napiszę Ci za rok - jak Ci się nie spieszy  to może poczekasz  :smile: 
2. 


> Dzialka nieduza, 900 m2, piaszczysta z nisko polozonymi wodami gruntowymi.


a jednak 


> Jak już miałbym się decydować na GWC to tylko Wodny1 (w rurę nie wierzę a na żwirowy nie mam warunków)


jak na moje to masz właśnie warunki na żwirowca a nie na Wodnego1  (zaznaczam że sam niewiele o żwirowcach wiem, sam mam Wodnego1  :big grin: ) Ale moje warunki (Piczmana też, popatrz na zdjęcia) były diametralnie inne. 
3. 


> Martwi mnie skrzynka którą muszę do REKU podpiąć  Bo taka z ww. stony to jakiś rozbój w biały dzień - cena (chyba bez AEIS) to aż 9 240


myślę że znajdą się na tym forum ludzie ktorzy zrobią Ci tą "skrzynkę"  za nie wiecej niż połowę tej ceny (z pompą i instalacją). I w niczym nie  będzie ustępować gotowcom. Nota bene budowanym na bazie tego co  wymyślił adam_mk (Adamie, ciagle nie rozumiem dlaczego nie powalczyles o  wlasna produkcje na szersza skale)
4. 


> Jak bym miał pudełko za 7kPLN dokupić do REKU to bym się w to nie bawił  (oszczędność na prądzie ca 300 PLN/rocznie - nagrzewnica wstępna vs  pompa w GGWC - absolutnie nie skłaniałby mnie ku takiej inwestycji).


Ewentualną elektryczną nagrzewnicę wstępną też musiałbyś kupić.
Z GWC (szczególnie z glikolowym, ale z pozostałymi raczej chyba też)  wiążą się również nadzieje/szanse na obniżenie temperatury latem,  nagrzewnica elektryczna bedzie w tym temacie bezużyteczna. 
5. 


> gdybym robił ten Wodny 1 to robiłbym jedną pętlę (bo trójniki,  odpowietrzanie i inne poruszane przez Was problemy)


Problemy to mieli pionierzy tego wątku  :smile: , poźniej sobie wyjaśniono gdzie trzeba dodać zawór i odpowietrznik żeby było okay. Ale do tego pewnie jeszcze nie doszedłeś  :big grin: 
6.  


> rozumiem też Wasze rozdrażnienie - kolejny laik zadający to samo pytanie


Nie zrażaj się, Adam tak ma  :rotfl: . Z drugiej strony jakby ktoś inny tyle razy to tłumaczył różnym osobom od początku jak on to pewnie też by tak miał.
w każdym razie pytaj, licz, i koniecznie poinformuj wszystkich (dla  potomnych) jak już dojdziesz do jakiś konstruktywnych wniosków 

pozdr

----------


## rkowal79

Wykonałem GWC rurowy w układzie Tichelmanna wykonany wokół domu w odległosci conajmniej 3m od fundamentów.
Rura czerpna to 3m fi200mm, potem rozgałęzienie na 2 nitki równoległe fi 160mm po około 60mb w odległości od siebie wynoszącej około 1,5m i zakopane na głębokości około 1,7-2,0m w zależności od terenu:
1 nitka: (6mb - załamanie +90'[w lewo] - 18mb - załamanie +90' - 21mb - załamanie +90' - 15mb - załamanie +90' - 3mb - załamanie +30' - wejście do budynku w ścianie fundamentowej 0,8mb - ponowne rozgałęzienie ale zbiorcze z kątem 90') - razem 63,8mb
2 nitka: (rozgałęzienie-załamanie +90' - 1mb - załamanie -90' - 5mb - załamanie +90' - 16,5mb - załamanie +90' - 18mb - załamanie +90' - 13mb - załamanie +90' - 2mb - załamanie +30' - wejście do budynku w ścianie fundamentowej 0,8mb - załamanie -90' - 0,7 ponowne rozgałęzienie ale zbiorcze z kątem 0')
razem 57,0mb
Po połączeniu nitek rura fi 200 biegnie spod posadzki aż na poddasze do centrali (około 4,7mb).
Planowana max wydajność to 400-500m3/h a średnią planuję na 250-300m3/h dla kubatury netto 550m3
Prędkość powietrza o wydajnośći 400m3/h w rurach fi160mm to 2,78m/s a w rurze fi200mm to 3,54ms.

GWC rurowy w połowie długości ma najniższy punkt w terenie oraz ma w tym punkcie 2 studzienki rewizyjne (po 1 dla każdej nitki) wraz z miejscem na zbieranie skroplin. Spadek na długości 35m od strony wprowadzenia do domu wynosi 1,8m a od strony czerpni na długości 25m wynosi tyle samo. Kat nachylenia odpowiednio wynosi więc 2,94' i 4,12' więc mam nadzieję że wystarczy.

Za pomocą wykresu Moliera można oszacować wykraplanie się pary wodnej w GWC latem podczas ochładzania powietrza w jego wnętrzu.
Aby to zrobić trzeba znać  temperaturę powietrza i wilgotnośc względną.
Danych takich nie posiadam, ale często latem są dni burzowe o temp w zakresie 26-30'C i nieznanej bliżej wilgotności bo higrometru nie posiadam.
Powietrze w GWC ochładza się do temp 15-20'C i na pewno osiągnie nasycenie przy którym nastapi wykraplanie się pary na ściankach GWC.
Czy ktoś ma dane na temat wilgotności powietrza latem oraz temperatury i wilgotności powierza wpływającego z GWC rurowego do domu przez centralę rekuperacyjną (baypass)?
Proszę o jakieś dane na podstawie których mozna określić ilość wody wykraplającej się w GWC np w litrach na dobę.
Zastanawiam się teraz nad czerpnią powietrza i planuję zrobić wkład filtrujący od zewnątrz z fizeliny aby nie zasysało kurzu i ułatwiało czyszczenie tej fizeliny badź jej wymianę bez osypywania się syfu do wewnątrz oraz od wewnętrznej strony siatkę stalową na szczury i myszy tudzież ptactwo.

----------


## R&K

witam

chciałem się pochwalić swoim GGWC   które dziś wykonaliśmy z Piczmanem
a reczej Paweł wykonał a ja mu tylko pomagałem
>> szczegóły wykonania w dzienniku budowy >>  



Pozdrawiam
Konrad

----------


## adam_mk

Ładny!
Piczman zdolniacha był zawsze!
Dokończcie robotę pchając piankę w te łuczki na bokach nagrzewnicy.
Bo będzie i tam "płakać" w nie kontrolowany sposób, latem, w upały...
Pianka z puszki a nadmiar obciąć ostrym nożem.
Zresztą, Piczman wie o co idzie... (Pozdrawiam!)

Tak na marginesie...
Idealnie "podręcznikowe" wykonanie!
Jest wszystko na jednym obrazku!!!
Wyrazy uznania!!!

Adam M.

----------


## R&K

całość będzie dopieszczona za jakiś czas podczas wykonywania WM i łączenia urządzeń 

dodam tylko że dom 140 m2 pow. użytkowej
2 pętle po ok 85 m w tym jedna pod płytą fundamentową

Konrad

----------


## adam_mk

Widzę, że do dopieszczenia...
Brak kabelka do pompki...
Rozumiem, że gniazdo zasilania poza kadrem....
 :Lol: 
Adam M.

----------


## R&K

elektryki brak ...

wiesz Adam ... u mnie wszytsko jest od d... strony

nie mamy jeszcze SSO - dach jest w trakcie realizacji 
o elektryce nie wspomnę 

ale pompka działa - została przetestowana 
sterownik będzie montowany razem z WM

chcesz poznać dokładny stan naszych realizacji - rzuć okiem na mój dziennik  :wink:  

Konrad

----------


## adam_mk

Rzuciłem okiem...
Wiesz?
Ja to raczej najpierw kładłbym kable a potem płytki...
 :Lol: 
Dobrze idzie!
Zadaszysz się to pójdzie jeszcze lepiej.

Adam M.

----------


## R&K

wiem... 
miałem do wyboru zamontować GGWC a później elektrykę i płytki  lub tak jak zrobiłem , a  kable do pompy i WM pójdą na wierzchu -  wszystko puszczać będę w suficie podwieszanym - aż tak źle nie będzie 

Konrad

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Proszę o uściślenie.
Jak ma się to zalecenie




> GWC ŻWIROWY:
> 1m3 żwiru po przedmuchaniu go strugą powietrza "da" skokiem sporo ciepła a potem "stanie" z powodu wychłodzenia i trzeba regenerować złoże (czekać aż "naciągnie")
> 10m3 żwiru rozwiązuje problem dla 100m2 domku na 8 godzin, potem przerwa.
> 30-50m3 rozwiązuje ten problem naprawdę skutecznie i przy pracy na 1/2 możliwości pozwala na "pracę ciągłą"


do tego




> Masz dobre miejsce na żwirowca.
> 5 x 6 = 30  (m2)
> 30 x 0,7 = 21 (m3)
> Kubatura około 500m to po podłogach około 150m2
> Potrzebujesz , minimum dla ciągłej pracy, około 15m3 żwiru.
> Masz miejsce na 21.
> Główna rura dla takiego domu to fi 200.
> Większej nie ma potrzeby dawać.
> Jak kieszeń wytrzyma, to nie kombinuj!


W związku z pewnymi różnicami pokazanymi powyżej ponawiam pytanie: czy frakcja 16-45 będzie odpowiednia?
Pan *adam_mk* w tym wątku napisał że nawet 16-32 będzie się nadawać.

----------


## k62

> czy frakcja 16-45 będzie odpowiednia?


Tak.

Minimalna wielkość GWC żwirowego:
0,1 * 110 = 11 m3
przy grubośći warstwy kamieni 0,6 m, powierzchnia wyniesie 18 m2
dla 0,7 m, powierzchnia wyniesie 16 m2. 
To są minimalne wymiary by później być zadowolonym.

Jeśli masz takie warunki by zrobić o 50% większy (24m2) GWC to zrób,
potem pochwalisz się super wynikami.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Tak.
> 
> Minimalna wielkość GWC żwirowego:
> 0,1 * 110 = 11 m3
> przy grubośći warstwy kamieni 0,6 m, powierzchnia wyniesie 18 m2
> dla 0,7 m, powierzchnia wyniesie 16 m2. 
> To są minimalne wymiary by później być zadowolonym.
> 
> Jeśli masz takie warunki by zrobić o 50% większy (24m2) GWC to zrób,
> potem pochwalisz się super wynikami.


Ograniczony jestem do jednego transportu tz 27 ton/15m3, tyle wchodzi na jedno auto. Mam nadzieję że wystarczy do pracy ciągłej.

Niestety okazało się że frakcja 16-45 jest zanieczyszczona (jeszcze w zeszłym tygodniu było ok). Będę brał z Żywca 32-64 26ton/15m3.
Koszt transportu to około 1000 zł +1080 zł  za żwir.

----------


## k62

To będziesz miał całkiem duży GWC.
4 * 5 * 0,7 = 14 m3
Powodzenia!

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Mam pytanie o geowłókninę: w mojej okolicy jest dostępna tylko o metrowej szerokości. Natomiast dostępne jest tak zwana włóknina ogrodnicza służąca do wykładania wokół świerków lub innych iglaków. Przez tę włókninę nie rośnie trawa a przepuszcza wodę. Można jej użyć?

----------


## tokar71

> Ograniczony jestem do jednego transportu tz 27 ton/15m3, tyle wchodzi na jedno auto. Mam nadzieję że wystarczy do pracy ciągłej.
> 
> Niestety okazało się że frakcja 16-45 jest zanieczyszczona (jeszcze w zeszłym tygodniu było ok). Będę brał z Żywca 32-64 26ton/15m3.
> Koszt transportu to około 1000 zł +1080 zł  za żwir.


 Witaj Klaudiusz _x

Widzę że planujesz ciągnąć żwir aż z południa. Czy to najlepsze miejsce jakie znalazłeś? Ja szukam na północy naszego pięknego kraju ale nigdzie nie moge znaleźć dobrze płukanego żwiru. Czy możesz albo ktoś z forumowiczów dobrego tj pod względem jakości i oczywiście ceny dostawcę? Podobnie do ciebie będę potrzebował około 14-15m3

Pozdrawiam

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Niestety frakcja z Żywca się nie nadaje.
Pozostał jedynie 16-32 z lokalnego składu po 61zł/tonę.
Na dziś popołudnie mam koparkę, więc muszę coś wymyślić.
W najgorszym razie kupię porotherme (u 220 brak)

EDIT:

Wykop gotowy wykonany pod moją nieobecność.
Jutro dokonam pomiarów, miał być wykonany na 6x5m od ściany piwnicy.
Dno wykopu parę centymetrów powyżej ławy jednak nie mniej niż 2 metry głębokości. Jutro jadę skontrolować "żwir" do ostatniego składu. Jeśli nie wypali to będzie ceramiczny o powierzchni około 25m2.
Chcę  dać początek na około 1m od ściany/ławy piwnicy.
Znalazłem maxy u220 po 2,74 brutto (najtaniej bez dowozu i na stanie).
Mam pytanie czy dawać porothermę 25 czy maxy 20. Jutro pojadę negocjować cenę max-ów, jeśli będzie z dowozem po 2,7 to chyba się zdecyduję. Porotherma 25 wychodzi u mnie jednak na całości o 500 złoty więcej. Warto dla grubości "złoża" 5 cm tyle dopłacać? W sumie to koszty wyjdą (na oko) 1100 na 1600 zł.
Jeśli żwir będzie ok to zamawiam na złoże 70 cm.
Złoże chcę tak umieścić by w przypadku jego niedowymiarowania móc je swobodnie powiększyć o kolejne 25m2 (rura ssąca na środku ewentualnie powiększonego złoża).

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Od piątku układam max-y.

EDIT

GWC wykonany.
378 max-ów tj. 24m2
dochodzą kanały dolotowe (parę dodatkowych cm) wykonane z max-ów i cegły

Teraz GWC będzie czekał 2-3 lata zanim się wprowadzę. Testy wykonam na mrozie zimą.

----------


## swistak81

> witam
> chciałem się pochwalić swoim GGWC, które dziś wykonaliśmy z Piczmanem
> a raczej Paweł wykonał a ja mu tylko pomagałem
> Konrad


Ale ten wymiennik to jakiś dziwny jest.
Dlaczego on taki "płaski"? Nie powinien on być jakiś "ileśtam rzędowy"?
Powierzchnia tego kwadratu do powierzchni przyłącza jest trochę nieekonomiczna.
Chyba najlepiej by było, gdyby koło było wpisane w kwadrat lub coś zbliżonego.
W rogach jest martwa strefa, gdzie lamelki nie będą opływane przez powietrze...
Jak dla mnie ten wymiennik jest wykonany nieprawidłowo.
A już na pewno nie zasługuje na takie pochwały "Mistrza Adama" (którego gorąco pozdrawiam).
 :smile: 
Paweł

----------


## adam_mk

"*Jak dla mnie* ten wymiennik jest wykonany nieprawidłowo."

Cały problem polega chyba na tym, że w kółko dyskutujemy o czymś.... czego NIE WIDAĆ!!!
(powietrze, ciepło)
Nie każdy widzi jak się zachowują, przepływają.
No i ... DLA NICH - jest coś źle!

Proponuję, aby przedstawiać inne, alternatywne i DOBRE rozwiązania konstrukcji tego elementu!
Samo stwierdzenie - że jest złe - to mało twórcze podejście!

"Chyba najlepiej by było, gdyby koło było wpisane w kwadrat lub coś zbliżonego."
Dlaczego?
Po co?
W czym będzie lepsze?
DA SIĘ wykonać tanio?
Da się zmechanizować proces produkcji?

Korzystamy z seryjnych rozwiązań.
Z elementów dostępnych i nie astronomicznie drogich.
Ja wiem, że rozwiązania dedykowane są często znacznie lepsze!
Ale....
KAŻDE takie rozwiązanie trzeba "rzeźbić ręcznie" bo realnie - JEST PROTOTYPEM!
(wiem, bo często takie tworzę)

Czemu stosujemy typowe bloczki do murowania, drzwi, okna i wiele innych?
- Przecież nie są OPTYMALNIE wykonane!

Adam M.

----------


## asolt

Myśle ze koledze swistak81 nie chodziło o jakość wykonania samego wymiennika bo jest dobrze wykonany a dobór innego wymiennika z typoszeregu oferowanego przez producenta

----------


## Piczman

Nagrzewnice Promont są cieńsze od tych z juwentu, robią jednak to samo dając o dziwo mniejsze opory po stronie powietrza .
Ta konstrukcja jest już sprawdzona .

Nagrzewnica u Konrada jest przewymiarowana i da bardzo dobre efekty o czym przekonamy się niebawem .

----------


## adam_mk

Bardzowielorzędowego, i żeby rogów nie miał?

Adam M.

----------


## swistak81

> "*Jak dla mnie...*


Czepiasz się słówek, Adamie.



> Nie każdy widzi jak się zachowują, przepływają.
> No i ... DLA NICH - jest coś źle!


A do których NICH ty należysz?



> Proponuję, aby przedstawiać inne, alternatywne i DOBRE rozwiązania konstrukcji tego elementu!


Może nie tyle DOBRE, co LEPSZE.

Poznajesz Piczman?



> Samo stwierdzenie - że jest złe - to mało twórcze podejście!


Zgadzam się, prawda.



> "Chyba najlepiej by było, gdyby koło było wpisane w kwadrat lub coś zbliżonego."
> Dlaczego?


Już napisałem dlaczego.



> Po co?


Też napisałem.



> W czym będzie lepsze?


No i znowu - napisałem. Czytasz Adamie?



> DA SIĘ wykonać tanio?


TANIO - względne określenie. Nie wiem ile to jest TANIO w tym przypadku. Nie wiem ile kosztowała ta Piczmana, wiem ile kosztują wielorzędowe.



> Da się zmechanizować proces produkcji?


Powiesz, że nie? Dlaczego TEJ się da a INNEJ się nie da?




> Korzystamy z seryjnych rozwiązań.


Jeżeli powyższe rozwiązanie jest seryjne, a z tego powodu tanie. Ok.
Ja tylko zwróciłem uwagę, że wymiana ciepła w nim nie jest zbyt efektywna.
Adamie! Powiedz mi co się dzieje w rogach powyższego wymiennika???
Nawet nie tyle rogach, co całym obwodzie. Ile powierzchni jest niewykorzystane?
Przewymiarowany jest? Ale ile z tego przewymiarowania jest marnowane?




> Ja wiem, że rozwiązania dedykowane są często znacznie lepsze!


Nie powiem więc kto polecał takie rozwiązanie trochę czasu temu. Zgadniesz?
Kto przedstawiał założenia (przepływu, mocy, wymiany, temperatur wej/wyj obu czynników)?

Spokojnie. Musicie przyznać, że mam trochę racji (efektywność).
Za waszym pewnie pójdzie cena (więc ile?).




> Bardzowielorzędowego, i żeby rogów nie miał?


Heh, byłoby pięknie.  :smile: 




> Idealnie "podręcznikowe" wykonanie!


A gdzie filterek siatkowy? Pompa niezabezpieczona.

----------


## jasiek71

dobra ...
a teraz mi wyliczcie ile ten GGWC daje zysków ?
wytykacie sobie błędy w urządzeniu które jest iluzją jakichś większych oszczędności

----------


## adam_mk

Dobrze!
Jak wyliczysz mi ile zysków masz ze zbudowanego domu to do nich dokleję te z GGWC.
Daj jakieś wytyczne ....
Najlepiej - kiedy Ci się zwróci!

Adam M.

----------


## Piczman

> a teraz mi wyliczcie ile ten GGWC daje zysków ?
> wytykacie sobie błędy w urządzeniu które jest iluzją jakichś większych oszczędności


GWC daje od 0 C do 18 C przy maksymalnym wydatku powietrza niezależnie od temp. za oknem .
U mnie przeważnie +5 C w zimie ( nagrzewnicę dopasowuje się do max wydatku a nie typowego w zimie ) i + 17 C w upały .
Czy aby nie przedłuża to w znaczny sposób żywotności centrali i nie daje bezcennego komfortu ?
Komfort polega na ty że zapominasz o tych wszystkich ustrojstwach, one po prostu działają wiele lat .

Czy wiesz z jakim COP pracuje pompa od GWC ?
Przy pompie ciepła dla COP=4 ludzie by wiele oddali, tu jest nieraz z 50 i wszyscy zgodnie twierdzą że nie daje zysków !
Że się nie opłaca !

----------


## jasiek71

> Czy wiesz z jakim COP pracuje pompa od GWC ?
> Przy pompie ciepła dla COP=4 ludzie by wiele oddali, tu jest nieraz z 50 i wszyscy zgodnie twierdzą że nie daje zysków !
> Że się nie opłaca !


pompa 60w
wydatek powietrza 900m3/h
temp. w domu 24*
temp. na zewnątrz 34*
w tych warunkach się zgodzę...
moc chłodnicy wychodzi 3kwh
czyli COP 50

teraz powiedz mi ile masz takich dni a raczej godzin w roku, bo w nocy to już brak zysku :wink: 
i jaki jest sens montować system wentylacyjny o takim wydatku do domu o powierzchni 130-150m2, nie wspominając o energii na wentylatory i straty kanałów na poddaszu...

ta sama sytuacja w zimie...
ile masz takich dni z siarczystym mrozem i przez ile z nich wentylujesz te 900m3/h żeby uzyskać te 3kwh mocy grzewczej ?
wentylując 100m3/h przy -15 złapiesz w porywach te 0,5kwh z czego większą część wydmuchasz przez rekuperator na zewnątrz
większą część sezonu grzewczego i okresy z temp. do 25* tylko udaje...
dla kilkunastu dni w lecie gdzie więcej udaje niż jakieś realne zyski, i kilkanaście dni w zimie jako nagrzewnica wstępna...

jak na nagrzewnicę wstępną i imitację klimy to chyba trochę drogo nie sądzisz ?

----------


## R&K

chcesz powiedzieć Jasiek że w kolejnym domu nie będziesz miał WM / reku  i GWC?

----------


## adam_mk

Poleży nagi z wywalonym ozorem te kilka dni...
I - odpowiednio - pośpi w swetrze nakryty puchami....

Ale mu się ZWRACAĆ nie musi!!!

Przecież to tylko kilka dni...
Góra - tygodni!!!
Potem i przedtem KOMFORT - JEST!!!

Adam M.

----------


## jasiek71

> chcesz powiedzieć Jasiek że w kolejnym domu nie będziesz miał WM / reku  i GWC?


jeżeli dojdzie do budowy olejnego domu to na pewno nie będzie GWC a WM będzie coś typu LUNA byle cicha była...
jakieś niedobory i ew. zyski energii grzałką w kanale i kolektorem powietrznym...

----------


## adam_mk

"...kolektorem powietrznym... "
Możesz jaśniej?

Adam M.

----------


## jasiek71

> Poleży nagi z wywalonym ozorem te kilka dni...
> I - odpowiednio - pośpi w swetrze nakryty puchami....
> 
> Ale mu się ZWRACAĆ nie musi!!!
> 
> Przecież to tylko kilka dni...
> Góra - tygodni!!!
> Potem i przedtem KOMFORT - JEST!!!
> 
> Adam M.


bebechami z dwóch lodówek da się zrobić jeszcze większy komfort i za mniejszą kasę jak już o zwracaniu...
jedno i drugie dedykowane...

----------


## adam_mk

Chyba łapię w ogólnym zarysie...
Fakt! Da się!
ZROBISZ TAKIE?

Adam M.

----------


## jasiek71

> "...kolektorem powietrznym... "
> Możesz jaśniej?
> 
> Adam M.


zrobisz sobie odpowiednie pudło na ścianie podłączysz jako czerpnię zimową, zmodyfikujesz by-pas w centrali, odpowiedni sterownik doczepisz...

----------


## jasiek71

> Chyba łapię w ogólnym zarysie...
> Fakt! Da się!
> ZROBISZ TAKIE?
> 
> Adam M.


 nie widzę problemu
ja cały czas coś kombinuję...
takie hobby :wink:

----------


## adam_mk

Tak trzymać!
I - oby zawsze działało zgodnie z założeniami!
(Czego Tobie i sobie życzę w kolejnym roku!)
Adam M.

----------


## jasiek71

> Tak trzymać!
> Adam M.


staram się :wink: 

dzięki :big grin:

----------


## swistak81

Panowie glikolowcy (GWC)  :smile: 
Jak realizujecie sterowanie pompą od GWC? Jest na to jakiś standardowy=tani sposób?
Na allegro jest sterownik do GWC glikolowego za 139zł. Macie jakieś alternatywy?

----------


## adam_mk

Prosty termostat (dwa jak na lato też) ustawiony i "zapomniany".
Adam M.

----------


## szczukot

> Panowie glikolowcy (GWC) 
> Jak realizujecie sterowanie pompą od GWC? Jest na to jakiś standardowy=tani sposób?
> Na allegro jest sterownik do GWC glikolowego za 139zł. Macie jakieś alternatywy?


http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post4650907

Fantom

----------


## Piczman

Ten z allegro dobry jest, można sobie zamówić z innym algorytmem .
Ja je zakładam .

----------


## szczukot

A czemu nie uzywasz tego z ms elektroik ? Wprawdzie na razei mam od nich tylko sterowniczek do cyrkulacji, ale to jest to samo. Wg mnie duzo lepsze rozwiazanei niz to z Allegro. Taniej o jakies 50 zl ! Wyswietlacz. Mozliwosc samemu regulowania itd. Ale jak ktos chce aby to bylo ladne to musi samemu w obudowe wlozyc.

Fantom

----------


## Piczman

W czym lepsze w sensie zastosowania w GGWC ?

W niczym !

W innych sytuacjach na pewno tak, Ja mam podobne funkcje w swoim "składaku" i nie tykam odkąd ustawiłem .
Jak już kupować to z obudową .

----------


## szczukot

No jak w niczym. Przeciez napsialem  :smile:  Po pierwsze tansze !! Po drugie mozna samemu konfigurowac wg potrzeb. Po trzecie mozna miec staly podglad na parametry.
Powiem tak - jakby to bylo w obudowie to w 100 % byloby lepsze od tego z Allegro. A bez tej obudowy to tak z 50% lepsze.

Fantom

----------


## R&K

a ten sklep nie oferuje obudowy ??

----------


## Piczman

Oferuje ale już jest droższy i nie wnosi nic wymiernego w instalacji GGWC !!!

----------


## szczukot

Nie. Wlasnie do tego nie oferuje. Ma inny w obudowie, ale on juz z 200 zl kosztuje (ale tam sa dwa kanaly, wbudowany zasilacz itp).

Piczman, co sie czepiasz tego sterownika ? Rozumiem jakby ten co sugerujesz kosztowal mniej lub mial cos wiecej. A tak ?? Chyba stales sie juz typowym instalatorem i masz gdzies klienta. Juz nie patrzysz jak na poczatku, ze to ma byc wlasnymi recyma i tanio !
Co znaczy 'nic nie wnosi' ?? Wnosi - jest tanszy !!! i ma wieksze mozliwosci sterowania (nawet jak tego drugiego uzywa sie raz na start) i potencjalny user ma lbiany bajer : wyswietlacz. Masz jakies profity z tego z Allegro czy jak ?
Powiem tak, zaraz dopasuje obudowe do niego (5 zl ??) bede je dorabial, i wystawie na Allegro po 139. Nie dosc, ze zarobie, to produkt bedzie lepszy od tego co teraz tam sprzedaja.

Fantom
ps. A obudow do wyboru, mozna sobie cos wybrac.
http://www.tme.eu/pl/katalog/#id_cat...th%3D%3B100431
https://www.kradex.com.pl/oferta.php
http://www.maszczyk.pl/katalog_2010/index.html

----------


## Piczman

Jakoś nigdy nie lubiłem wyświetlaczy i innych, wolałem 2 pokrętła w mikrofalówce ,,,

Można też najtaniej, włączasz pompę w Grudniu i wyłączasz w Marcu.
Podobnie w lecie, Czerwiec-Sierpień .

Wtedy najtaniej i wcale nie gorzej !

I przestań się mnie czepiać bo Ja nigdy nie będę typowym instalatorem bo jestem dzieckiem tego forum i traktuję to trochę bardziej sentymentalnie .

----------


## swistak81

Panowie macie obaj rację.
Ja dla siebie samego - wolę ten z MSelektronik. Obudowę sobie dorobię, zasilacz dokupię.
Ale to JA i dla SIEBIE. Kupię taniej, włożę trochę pracy i mam co chciałem taniej.
Jakbym robił instalacje dla klienta - na pewno nie bawiłbym się w składanki "bo będzie 40zł taniej".
Ten czas wolałbym przeznaczyć na co innego.
A ta na marginesie jest jedna drobna różnica - ten droższy ma funkcję zapobiegającą blokowaniu się pompy.
Choć nie jest to cenne dopłaty oczywiście, ale tę kwestię tłumaczyłem powyżej.

Tak czy inaczej dziękuję za cenne uwagi (przede wszystkim wskazanie tańszego).

----------


## adam_mk

A cała zabawa sprowadza się do tego, aby pompę wystartować jak "warunek spełniony" a zatrzymać jak "nie spełniony".
I tak przy tym nikt siedział nie będzie i nie będzie wpatrywał się w te wyświetlacze...
A jak jest jeszcze rozwijane menu... to konia z rzędem temu, co po połowie roku wróci do tego i ustawi co chce!
 :Lol: 
Im prostsze tym lepsze.

A każde dobre.
Jak robi co potrzeba...

Adam M.

----------


## ziewo

Proszę o poradę w budowie gwc wodnego 1.
Jak będzie lepiej - jedna pętla rury fi 32 o długości około 200mb czy dwie fi 25 o długości po 100 mb?
Może z budynku wyjść dwiema rurami i tam rozdzielić na zwykłych trójnikach?

Pozdrawiam
Wojtek

----------


## ravbc

W tym wypadku lepiej będzie fi 25, bo... taniej. Rura tańsza i glikolu mniej wejdzie  :wink:

----------


## swistak81

Ale nie dziel poza domem (chyba że w jakiejś studzience rewizyjnej, tylko po co...).
Wprowadź 4 rury do domciu i tam sobie to połączysz. 
Tym bardziej, że trzeba mieć możliwość zamknięcia każdej z pętli celem odpowietrzenia.
A i opomiarujesz sobie jeśli zechcesz..

----------


## Piczman

> Proszę o poradę w budowie gwc wodnego 1.
> Jak będzie lepiej - jedna pętla rury fi 32 o długości około 200mb czy dwie fi 25 o długości po 100 mb?


Dla jakiej nagrzewnicy i wydatku powietrza robisz ten kolektor ?
Przy sporych mocach przyda się bardziej większy zład a krótsze pętle .

Co do łączenia to 4 końce do domu, możesz na zewnątrz zamienić 2 wewnętrzne nitki ze sobą tak aby łatwiej było je połączyć je w szereg .

----------


## swistak81

Piczman, nie w szereg a równolegle się je łączy.

----------


## Piczman

> Piczman, nie w szereg a równolegle się je łączy.


Sorki, niektórzy z nas mylą spódnicę z sukienką, Ja akurat to  :big grin:

----------


## ziewo

To w takim razie poprowadzę dwie pętle. 

Obecnie nie planuje montować GWC ale chce się przygotować. 
Ze stryszku nad garażem gdzie będzie zamontowany rekuperator poprowadzę na zewnątrz 4 rury. Na etapie budowania stanu surowego wyprowadziłem w tym celu rurę PCV 160 z garażu na zewnątrz pod ławą fundamentową. 
Jak przyjdzie czas robienia GWC będę przygotowany  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam
Wojtek

----------


## Piczman

> Jak przyjdzie czas robienia GWC będę przygotowany


Jak by trzeba było pomóc to pisz.

pozdr.

----------


## tomdts

Witam 
Składam materiały na żwirowca i sprzedawca proponuje mi do spakowania złoża geotkaniny w rozsądnej cenie i parametrach. Czy też pozostać przy cienkiej geowłókninie???
Pozd. Tomasz

----------


## dpo

> zrobisz sobie odpowiednie pudło na ścianie podłączysz jako czerpnię zimową, zmodyfikujesz by-pas w centrali, odpowiedni sterownik doczepisz...


Jasiek a moglbys tak powoli i DUZYMI literami dla nieukow wyjasnic co i jak? (Ni cholery nie umiem sobie wyobrazic, skad z tego pudla cieplo ? - rozumiem ze ma to zastapic GWC)

----------


## Tofik482

Witam,
Zastanawiam się nad GWC rurowym i naszła mnie taka myśl - na swojej działce muszę pociągnąć ok 20 mb przyłącza do kanalizy na głębokości ok 2 - 2,5m . Czy mógłbym to wykorzystać i nad rurą kanalizacyjna pociągnąć rurę GWC? 
Ew. czy takie rozwiązanie ma sens i jakie byłyby możliwe wady? 

Bo z zalet - załatwiłbym wszystko za jedną wizytą koparki i - przynajmniej teoretycznie - domowe ścieki są gość ciepłe (kilkanaście stopni na pewno)  i powinny pomóc ogrzać powietrze do rekuperatora. 

Co sądzicie o takim rozwiązaniu?

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

Mnie się pomysł podoba, zakładając, że rurę od kanalizacji będziesz mieć szczelną...  :wink:

----------


## jasiek71

> Jasiek a moglbys tak powoli i DUZYMI literami dla nieukow wyjasnic co i jak? (Ni cholery nie umiem sobie wyobrazic, skad z tego pudla cieplo ? - rozumiem ze ma to zastapic GWC)


to pudło na ścianie to ...
KOLEKTOR POWIETRZNY w nim w ciągu dnia zawsze jest wyższa temp. niż na zewnątrz, w taki dzień jak dzisiaj (-15* i słoneczko ) będziesz miał ok.40* na czerpni do WM z tego powodu potrzeba zmodyfikować by-pas żeby w takiej sytuacji nie leciało przez wymiennik

----------


## jasiek71

pomaluj ten słoik na czarno a od zacienionej strony ociepl  :wink: 
spostrzeżenia opisz nam tutaj...

ps. poczytaj sobie trochę w solar "tymi ręcami"...
ostatnie naście stron :wink:

----------


## jasiek71

> Najcudowniejszy słoik ma tylko kilka litrów. Na osobę min niby potrzeba 20m3 na godzinę - co to miałoby być za "pudło" na małą rodzinę? 2x3x10m? I do jakiej dziś się temp. nagrzeje?
> O! Za oknem w f-mie, na placu stoją kontenery morskie - jutro do takiego skrajnego, wystawionego na promieniowanie słoneczne wstawię z rana termometr i ok. 14.00 sprawdzę temp. - obstawiam, że będzie koło 0stC.
> Wyłączony z użytkowania kontener może być tańszy niż GWC - jak ktoś będzie chciał zakupić i zrobić doświadczenie i sobie ogród oszpecić to proszę o prv


przykręć sobie do południowej ocieplonej ściany ze 20m2 czarnej blachy przysłoniętej jaką szybą czy innym PCV i z pod niej pompuj powietrze...
nawet przy 500m3/h nie spadnie temperatura powietrza...

----------


## ravbc

kszhu: to ma być pudło o maksymalizowanej powierzchni oświetlonej w stosunku do objętości powietrznej, oraz zaizolowane od strony nieoświetlonej. kontener nie bardzo do tych warunków pasuje. Zajrzyj do wątku o którym wspomniał Jasiek, zrozumiesz w czym rzecz.

----------


## jasiek71

> 1. na południowej, za ogrodem zimowym, to wolę duże przeszklenia aby grzać mieszkanie bezpośrednio
> 2. trudno znaleźć regularne 10m2 na coś tak szpetnego jak proponujesz
> 3. co jak słońce zajdzie albo jak chmury są przez długie tygodnie lub miesiące...


ech ...
1. jak chcesz to masz...
2.zależy u kogo ja mam ścianę od południa o powierzchni 100m2, 10m2 wystarczy do podgrzewania powietrza wentylacyjnego i to z nawiązką...
jak troszkę się przyłożysz będzie wyglądało jak czarna ściana i będzie częścią elewacji, ale co kto lubi...
3.w takim kolektorze w dzień jest zawsze wyższa temperatura..., ale zawsze można wybrać albo 0* z czerpni ..., albo 20* z kolektora w pochmurny dzień...
okres grzewczy to nie tylko noc i -20*

----------


## jasiek71

> @jasiek71
> Jak coś takiego zrobisz, przetestujesz i podzielisz się wynikami, z których będzie wynikać że zysk/koszt > 1 to dlaczego nie... oczywiście jako "dodatek" a nie "zamiast" GWC bo jednak w pochmurne dni potrafi przymrozić.
> Ja tymczasem pozostanę przy czerpni w "ogrodzie zimowym" z ciężkimi buforami wewnątrz.


ja już prawie dwa lata grzeję CWU dachem  :wink: 
poczytaj sobie w solar ....

----------


## Piczman

Będę robił GWC glikolowe z kolektorem pionowym !
Będzie okazja sprawdzić jak to się ma do poziomego.
Jest sobie odwiert o średnicy 160 mm i głębokość 50 m .Studniarz się nie spisał ,,,
Planuję wsadzić tam rurkę fi 25 .
Myślę nad zgięciem jej po wcześniejszym rozgrzaniu aby się nie załamała w łuk w połowie długości 120 m odcinka i po zawieszeniu obciążnika wkładać ją do odwiertu .
Uda się ? Jak myślicie ?
Lustro wody na ok. 10 m .

Nie ma to jak wyzwanie  :smile:

----------


## jasiek71

> Będę robił GWC glikolowe z kolektorem pionowym !
> Będzie okazja sprawdzić jak to się ma do poziomego.
> Jest sobie odwiert o średnicy 160 mm i głębokość 50 m .Studniarz się nie spisał ,,,
> Planuję wsadzić tam rurkę fi 25 .
> Myślę nad zgięciem jej po wcześniejszym rozgrzaniu aby się nie załamała w łuk w połowie długości 120 m odcinka i po zawieszeniu obciążnika wkładać ją do odwiertu .
> Uda się ? Jak myślicie ?
> Lustro wody na ok. 10 m .
> 
> Nie ma to jak wyzwanie


obstawiam że będzie problem tak ciasno ją zagiąć w "U"...
będzie niezły chłodek latem :wink:

----------


## ravbc

> Myślę nad zgięciem jej po wcześniejszym rozgrzaniu aby się nie załamała w łuk w połowie długości 120 m odcinka i po zawieszeniu obciążnika wkładać ją do odwiertu


Jak opracujesz technologię ciasnego gięcia rury PE tak żeby zachować jej przekrój, to zbijesz kokosy na dolnych źródłach do PC.  :wink:  No i raczej nie liczylbym na to, że uda Ci się tak długa i w sumie sztywną rurę po prostu wrzucić do odwiertu (nawet o tyle większego, chyba że ma gladkie ścianki). Musiałbyś ją raczej mocno obciążyć, a tego z kolei może nie wytrzymać. Pomyśl lepiej jak ją wepchnąć, gdyby utknęła...

----------


## edde

panowie i panie, jako, że niezbyt mi chyba po drodze z fizyką albo głupawki dostałem od myślenia prosiłbym bardziej światłych o teorię co się stanie w takiej sytuacji:
- jest wyrzutnia dachowa, która wyrzucając powietrze z domu "lodowacieje" tudzież zamarza co powoduje wyrzucane nią powietrze o wilgotności powiedzmy  40% i temperaturze -10'C przy temperaturze zewnętrznej -20'C
i pytanie: co się stanie gdy zmieni się temperatura wyrzucanego powietrza na np. 0'C a zostaną zachowane pozostałe parametry (wilgotność i temp. zewnętrzna)? będzie mniej czy bardziej zamarzała?

----------


## Piczman

> - jest wyrzutnia dachowa, która wyrzucając powietrze z domu "lodowacieje" tudzież zamarza co powoduje wyrzucane nią powietrze o wilgotności powiedzmy  40% i temperaturze -10'C przy temperaturze zewnętrznej -20'C


Chyba +10 C miało być  :wink:

----------


## Piczman

> Jak opracujesz technologię ciasnego gięcia rury PE tak żeby zachować jej przekrój, to zbijesz kokosy na dolnych źródłach do PC.  No i raczej nie liczylbym na to, że uda Ci się tak długa i w sumie sztywną rurę po prostu wrzucić do odwiertu (nawet o tyle większego, chyba że ma gladkie ścianki). Musiałbyś ją raczej mocno obciążyć, a tego z kolei może nie wytrzymać. Pomyśl lepiej jak ją wepchnąć, gdyby utknęła...


Mam już pomysł .
Wezmę kawałek rury PE o wiekszej średnicy i wsadzę do wewnątrz sprężynę .
Rozgrzeję i zrobię łuk .
Potem zgrzeję ten łuk z pozostałymi 2 odcinkami rurki fi 25 kolektora .
Skombinuję ołowiany obciążnik o wadze ok. 20 kg, kształt ma tu znaczenie bo woda ma swoją wyporność .
Powinno się udać .

 :smile:

----------


## jasiek71

> Na swój "ogród" robię proste doświadczenie - zamykam termometr w słoiku i na zewnątrz. Jak przy dzisiejszych -15stC osiągnie kilku stC pow. 0 to będzie cud - słoik też się chłodzi a jak miałby się nie chłodzić to i się nie za bardzo od słońca nagrzać ma jak.


właśnie patrzę na taką butelkę PET z czarnym tłem w środku i ocieploną ...
jest godz. 10:15
na zewnątrz -18,2
w butelce 49,7* na plusie, lekko wieje  :wink: 

Piczman wiesz dla czego katuje ucho z tym kolektorem u Konrada :wink:

----------


## ravbc

> Wezmę kawałek rury PE o wiekszej średnicy i wsadzę do wewnątrz sprężynę .
> Rozgrzeję i zrobię łuk .
> Potem zgrzeję ten łuk z pozostałymi 2 odcinkami rurki fi 25 kolektora .
> Skombinuję ołowiany obciążnik o wadze ok. 20 kg, kształt ma tu znaczenie bo woda ma swoją wyporność .
> Powinno się udać.


Możesz tez po prostu zakupić "głowicę" (samo to U) do dolnych źródeł PC - no wiem, kupienie gotowca nie daje tej frajdy, co zrobienie samemu  :wink: 
BTW: Czemu chcesz topić ołów w wodzie, która w sumie może być jeszcze w miarę pitna?

----------


## szczukot

Mozsna tez zmaiast wyginac rure, zrobic na dole z dwoch katowychzlaczek elektrooporowych i kawalka rurki miedzy nimi literke U.

Fantom

----------


## ravbc

> Mozsna tez zmaiast wyginac rure, zrobic na dole z dwoch katowychzlaczek elektrooporowych i kawalka rurki miedzy nimi literke U.


To by było rozwiązanie idealne, tylko czy dwa kolanka na rurę fi25 są w stanie zmieścić się w fi 160 ? Może się faktycznie uda...

----------


## Piczman

Będę robił to dam fotki .
Szkoda gdybać .
A ołów przyszedł mi do głowy bo jest ciężki i ma niską temp. topnienia, mógłbym sobie stożek wylać .
Cegły tam nie wrzucę .

----------


## szczukot

No takie kolano, jak dobrze pamietam ma powiedzmy szerokosc z 2,5 - 3,0 razy srednica rury. Czyli bedzie z 25 * 2,5 * 2 = 125 mm lub z 25 * 3 * 2 = 150 mm.
Ale to tylko tak na oko. Trzeba by znalezc wymiatry w katalogu jakims.

Fantom

----------


## mirage

Piczman -Betonowy cylinderek, z rowkami po bokach, co do gięcia to zobacz jak wygina się stalowe rury na tzw kamieniach

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Dziś drugi raz odpaliłem moje GWC ceramiczne.
24m2 max-a ułożonego na 19cm wysokości, ułożone 1,8 do 2.5 metra pod ziemią.
Włączyłem na 5 minut, temperatury
-15*, za GWC -5*

Widzę że niestety ceramiczny nie sprawdza się tak jak powinien.
Mam dwa wyjścia
1. odciąć i zapomnieć
2. powiększyć

Załóżmy, że po zażyciu relanium, pomijam punkt pierwszy.
Pozostało powiększyć, ale o ile? Wydaje mi się że musiałbym minimum dołożyć drugie tyle by to miało jakiś sens.
Powiększyć złoże, czego użyć jako złoża? Obecne max-y ułożone na złożu piasku. Tak się składa że piasku pod ziemią mam bardzo dużo,
Mam do wyboru trzy opcje.
1. dołożyć max-ów
2. wydłużyć o pokład żwiru
3 zrobić wstępny rurowy przechodzący w max-y

Opcja numer 3 jest najtańsza. Rów na głębokość 2 metrów do pokładu piasku mogę wykonać sam po kosztach paliwa.

----------


## R&K

zacznij od najtanszego rozwiazania - powinno pomoc - kwestia dobrania odpowiedniej rury / długość i średnica

----------


## edde

> Chyba +10 C miało być


 no nie, jezeli weźmiemy pod uwagę sytuacje gdy na wejściu reku jest -18 to gdybam, że na wyrzutni, po "stratach" na reku i na kanale reku-wyrzutnia, jakieś -10'C powinno być, czyż nie? i jeżeli to powoduje oblodzenie wyrzutni to co spowoduje podwyższenie o np. 10-15 st temperatury na wyrzutni? szybsze zlodowacenie czy wolniejsze?

----------


## Piczman

Na wyrzutni jest zwykle ok. +10 C .
Dlatego powoduje lodowacenie wyrzutni.
Gdyby było -10 C nie było by problemu, wilgotność względna jest tu kluczową sprawą .

----------


## mamut 74

do Klaudiusz

coś musiałeś spaprać,mam podobne warunki glebowe, piach do 10 m w głąb, brak wód gruntowych,wykopalem studnię na -2,20 i temperatura na dole +4,+5 a na zewnątrz -18,-22
może masz za sucho?

----------


## jasiek71

> do Klaudiusz
> 
> coś musiałeś spaprać,mam podobne warunki glebowe, piach do 10 m w głąb, brak wód gruntowych,wykopalem studnię na -2,20 i temperatura na dole +4,+5 a na zewnątrz -18,-22
> może masz za sucho?


albo powietrze idzie najkrótszą drogą zamiast rozchodzić się równomiernie po całym wymienniku...

----------


## jasiek71

> Na wyrzutni jest zwykle ok. +10 C .
> Dlatego powoduje lodowacenie wyrzutni.
> Gdyby było -10 C nie było by problemu, wilgotność względna jest tu kluczową sprawą .


na wyrzutni mam +12* iw koło całe zaszronione i oblodzone...

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> może masz za sucho?


Prawdopodobnie jest za sucho. Od maja, praktycznie do początku grudnia (kiedy obsypałem dom), cała woda opadowa wsiąkała w piach niezależnie od obfitości opadów.
Poniżej przedstawiam poglądowy rysunek mojego GWC.

-niebieski to kanał dolotowy z czerpni
-żółty to gwc
-czerwony to kanał wylotowy do domu
Na rysunku zaznaczyłem umiejscowienie czerpni i dolotu do piwnicy.

Na połowie gwc, tej przy wylocie, mam rozwinięty pex do nawilżania. Całe złoże od góry zakryte folią budowlaną. Nie mam doprowadzonej wody do domu więc nie mogę sprawdzić czy dodatkowe nawilżanie poprawi efektywność.

EDIT:




> albo powietrze idzie najkrótszą drogą zamiast rozchodzić się równomiernie po całym wymienniku...


Po tych słowach dostałem oświecenia.
Sprawdziłem filtr na czerpni.
Cały oblodzony.
GWC pracuje teraz bez filtra i temperatura uległa poprawie.

-16*, za GWC +1*

Wymiana około 90m3/h.
Sprawdzę za kilka godzin osiągi. Bardzo liczę na minimalne podniesienie temperatury w piwnicy.. Mrozy dają się we znaki.

----------


## adam_mk

Zamiast lecieć i kopać to bym siadł i pomyślał!
Coś tu jest bardzo "nie tak"!

Pole powierzchni DOLOTU do GWC (powiedzmy fi 200) to jakieś 314cm2.
Pole powierzchni WYLOTU do domu - takie samo.
Wydajność rzędu 100m3/godz.
Na sekundę przepływa więc tam 0,03m3.
Prędkość w rurach dolotu/wylotu wynosi więc około 1m/sek.
Złoże MAXowe podobne do 5 x 5m = 25m2
Przekrój poprzeczny rzędu 5 x 0,2 = 1m2
Spowolnienie strugi w złożu to 1/0,03 = 33,3 RAZA
Tyle razy też wydłuży się czas wymiany przez powierzchnię gigantyczną w porównaniu z powierzchnię rury.
Droga 5mb (przez złoże)
1m/s podzielony przez 33,3 = 0,03m/sek
CZAS WYMIANY CIEPŁA W ZŁOŻU TO OKOŁO 500/3 = 166,6 sekundy = 2,77 minuty!!!

Tyle czasu przebywa w złożu to suche i zimne powietrze i tyle czasu ma aby się ogrzać na gigantycznej powierzchni kanalików tego MAXa.
A dodatkowo - przyjąć wilgoć z gleby...

Piszesz, że z -15 do -5 w blisko trzy minuty powietrze się zdołało podgrzać na powierzchni prawie boiska szkolnego...

Stwierdzam, że masz tam MIEJSCE ŚWIĘTE!
Albo to powietrze nie ma dostępu do całej powierzchni tego złoża...
Rurą leci przez te 5mb...
Wychodzi na to, że coś jest zepsute a nie, ze mechanizm (fizyki) tam nie działa.

Adam M.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> albo powietrze idzie najkrótszą drogą zamiast rozchodzić się równomiernie po całym wymienniku...


Po tych słowach dostałem oświecenia.
Sprawdziłem filtr na czerpni.
Cały oblodzony.
GWC pracuje teraz bez filtra i temperatura uległa poprawie.

-16*, za GWC +1*
Wydajność wentylatora to 94m3/h.
Sprawdzę za kilka godzin osiągi. Bardzo liczę na minimalne podniesienie temperatury w piwnicy.. Mrozy dają się we znaki.

Wychodzi na to, że filtr stawiając znaczący opór, powodował ruch powietrza przez najkrótszą z możliwych dróg.




> Tyle czasu przebywa w złożu to suche i zimne powietrze i tyle czasu ma aby się ogrzać na gigantycznej powierzchni kanalików tego MAXa.
> A dodatkowo - przyjąć wilgoć z gleby...
> 
> 
> Adam M.


Zgadza się.
Jest jeszcze wydajność tych 24m2 samego piasku na którym są ułożone max-y. To także może stanowić "wąskie gardło".

Mam jeszcze jedno pytanie. Czy wtłaczanie wilgotnego powietrza do piwnicy nie narobi więcej szkód? Obecnie mam tam -9* i nie chcę by przekroczyło tą wartość.

----------


## adam_mk

Tam powinna być (na wlocie) siatka przeciwowadzia..
Gęsty filtr ze sporym oporem przepływu (tak chyba się stało) kompletnie pokiełbasi rozpływy strugi.
Trudno przewidzieć jak i co się tam pod ziemią podzieje.

Masz możliwość zatrzymania przepływu i zmierzenia temperatury tych MAXów w okolicy wylotu do domu?
To byłaby średnia temperatura tego złoża...
Jak masz je poza budynkiem - na otwartym terenie, to może warto by nad nim ułożyć z 10cm styropianu?
Tak z zakładką na powierzchnię  złoża po jaki 1m na boki?
W ten sztuczny sposób "zakopałbyś" to złoże tak ze 2,5m głębiej...
Temperatura powinna wtedy podejść do góry i osiągnąć jakie +8 do +10 (w zależności od kawałka kraju, w którym mieszkasz).

Adam M.
(Wrzuć jakie info w ten drugi wątek, że zaczyna się wyjaśniać, bo się pogubią ci, co MAXa planowali)

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Tam powinna być (na wlocie) siatka przeciwowadzia..
> Gęsty filtr ze sporym oporem przepływu (tak chyba się stało) kompletnie pokiełbasi rozpływy strugi.
> Trudno przewidzieć jak i co się tam pod ziemią podzieje.
> 
> Masz możliwość zatrzymania przepływu i zmierzenia temperatury tych MAXów w okolicy wylotu do domu?
> To byłaby średnia temperatura tego złoża...
> Jak masz je poza budynkiem - na otwartym terenie, to może warto by nad nim ułożyć z 10cm styropianu?
> Tak z zakładką na powierzchnię  złoża po jaki 1m na boki?
> W ten sztuczny sposób "zakopałbyś" to złoże tak ze 2,5m głębiej...
> ...


Złoże jest 90 cm od ławy fundamentowej na zewnątrz. teran jest już zasypany i w zasadzie musiałbym ponownie wybierać ziemię. W tej chwili jest od 1,8 do 2,5 metra pod ziemią. Docelowo będzie minimum 2 metry. Mogę ewentualnie zebrać metr ziemi i dać styro, ale mokry styropian traci swe właściwości i dlatego z niego zrezygnowałem w trakcie budowy GWC. Według mnie sensowy jest tylko styrodur, jednak jego cena to obecnie około 45zł/m2 dla 10 cm grubości.
Dom nie ma jeszcze dachu, wylot z GWC mam 140 cm od złoża na ścianie przy chudziaku w piwnicy. Tam też mam założony wentylator i tam dokonuję pomiaru.

Postaram się jeszcze dziś zmierzyć temperaturę gruntu (w kanale) jakies 20-30cm od złoża. Bliżej nie dam rady.

----------


## adam_mk

Styro i folia budowlana na nim...
Nie jest to już XPS, ale prawie...
W Olkuskich suchych piaskach tak zrobiony GWC ma prawie stale około +9,1C
(to żwirowiec TAK zakopany)
Adam M.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Styro i folia budowlana na nim...
> Nie jest to już XPS, ale prawie...
> W Olkuskich suchych piaskach tak zrobiony GWC ma prawie stale około +9,1C
> (to żwirowiec TAK zakopany)
> Adam M.


Ok.
Żeby nie zrujnować max-owca mógłbym położyć styro metr pod ziemią.
Co o tym myślisz?
Na dole piasek, ale nad nim to już glina, glina z piaskiem. Częsć GWC wypada pod tarasem.Wylot ze złoża mam w najpłytszym miejscu. Za chwile pójdę dokonać pomiaru w pobliżu max-ów.
Wracając do ocieplenia złoża, myślałem raczej nad 3cm styroduru. Według mnie jest to lepsze rozwiązanie niż 10cm zwykłego. Miejsce umieszczenia to ziemia. Jak wiadomo występuje tam skrajnie niekorzystne środowisko w którym zwykły styro może sobie nie poradzić. Nasiąkliwość styropianu wodą jest bardzo duża i stąd moje podejście do takiego rozwiązania.

Pomiar max-ów.
Dziwnie to wygląda. Prawdopodobnie ze względu na wychłodzoną ścianę piwnicy po wyłączeniu nawiewu i odczekaniu 2 godzin termometr wskazał niespełna +2*C.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Pomiar max-ów.
Dziwnie to wygląda. Prawdopodobnie ze względu na wychłodzoną ścianę piwnicy po wyłączeniu nawiewu i odczekaniu 2 godzin termometr wskazał niespełna +2*C.
Po ponownym włączeniu nawiewu
-18*, za GWC +1*C
Zostawiłem włączone na noc. Jutro podam wyniki.

----------


## adam_mk

Pomysł ze styrodurem wydaje się bardzo dobry.
Kwestia bilansu kosztów.
Zadziwiająco niska temperatura jest u Ciebie te 2m ppt.
Bardzo dobrze radzi sobie ten MAXowiec w tych trudnych warunkach.

Przewodnictwo cieplne gruntu silnie i liniowo prawie zależy od stopnia mawilgocenia.
Masz piachy...
Wymrażanie tak głębokich warstw powinno być minimalne!
Nie masz tam gdzie jakiej zaprzyjaźnionej studni, żeby do niej termometr na sznurku zapuścić?

Adam M.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Nie masz tam gdzie jakiej zaprzyjaźnionej studni, żeby do niej termometr na sznurku zapuścić?
> Adam M.


Dom buduję na boku górki. Jakieś 2 metry obok max-owca mam "żyłę wodną". Jeśli miałbym go powiększać, to wejdę 20 cm nad ten ciek.
Studnia jest u mnie w domu (50 metrów dalej jest mój max-owiec, tam buduję dom). W miejscu gdzie buduję jest piasek i woda głębiej. 
Tu u mnie obecnie mamy studnie gdzie lustro wody jest półtora metra poniżej powierzchni gruntu. Dziś dokonam pomiaru. 

Wyniki GWC z 8:30 dziś po przeszło 12 godzinnej pracy
-17*, za GWC +1*C

Woda w studni ma +3*C.

----------


## adam_mk

Dziwne...
Jakiś lokalny Sybir tam masz...
Nie jest to nawietrzny stok?
Jak pizga dzień i noc to wychładza...
Ale może masz tam WIATR?
Wtedy trzeba by o wiatraczku pomyśleć...
A MAXowiec masz dobrze zrobiony, z tego co czytam!
Daje - ile Natura pozwala.
Tu nawet metr a nie 10cm styroduru niewiele zmieni.

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Ale z tego jeszcze jeden wniosek wypływa.
Powinieneś dołożyć tyle starań ile się da, aby dom był szczelny!
Wydmucha Ci z niego całe ciepełko, jak niedopatrzysz.

Adam M.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Mam jeszcze jedną studnie, dostęp do niej jest trochę utrudniony, lustro wody na około 2,5 metra. Postaram się tam dotrzeć i sprawdzić temperaturę. Ponadto dorzucę trochę słomy na najpłytsze miejsca max-owca, zobaczę czy to coś pomoże.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Ostatni pomiar
-12*C, za GWC +1*C

Wyłączam GWC. Za duzo wilgoci wprowadza do piwnicy, na ścianach zaczęły pojawiać się lodowe kwiatki.

Woda w drugiej studni ma +4*C.

----------


## adam_mk

Prywatny Sybir masz...
Marzenie o +5 nierealne, ale i tak chodzi dobrze!
Daje połowę potrzeb.
GRATIS to daje!

Adam M.

----------


## Piczman

> Prywatny Sybir masz...


Przydał by się taki w upały .

Wtedy moc chłodnicza wzrosła by do poziomu większego zainteresowania GWC .
Pewnie dlatego że taką korzyść było by czuć .
Zimą jej nie czuć, stąd pomijanie problemu , który niestety jet ,,,

Ale jest szansa na taki Sybir, szykuje się instalacja z odwiertem pionowym o głębokości 50 m  :smile: 

Adam, jak zdrowie ?
Zdaje się ze widzimy się za 3 tygodnie, będzie o czym gadać  :big grin:

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Przydał by się taki w upały .


Pewnie i poszedłbym w te 50 metrów, niestety mam mieć szkody górnicze i stąd wynikają ograniczenia jak i w wielkości GWC, ocieplenia domu itp. Szkoda wydawać więcej kasy kiedy to wszystko ulegnie uszkodzeniu.
W temacie GWC na pewno odezwę się latem i przedstawię wyniki z mojego max-owca i jego osiągów z chłodzenia.
Za to kolejnej zimy powinienem mieć już nad całym GWC te 2 metry, wtedy podam zaktualizowaną wydajność mojego złoża.




> Prywatny Sybir masz...
> Marzenie o +5 nierealne, ale i tak chodzi dobrze!
> Daje połowę potrzeb.
> GRATIS to daje!
> 
> Adam M.


Resztę nadrobi 3x droższy rekuperator. Prawdopodobnie na początku będzie tylko złoże (brak kasy), ale to i tak niezły uzysk energii.

----------


## adam_mk

Zauważ, że NIE TYLKO!
Po kwiatkach, jakie Ci wymalował Dziadek Mróz na piwnicznych ścianach widać, że i na wilgoci zyskujesz!
MOŻESZ sobie pozwolić na intensywniejszą wentylację zimą jak inni.
A to się czuje!

Mam wrażenie , że z początku nie byłeś zachwycony...
 :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Piczman
Też się cieszę na to spotkanie!
Na razie łażę permanentnie zmarznięty...
Ja prawie nie mam ciśnienia!
A że sporo jeżdżę, to koniaczkiem się nie wesprę...

Adam M.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Mam wrażenie , że z początku nie byłeś zachwycony...
> 
> 
> Adam M.


 Nie byłem zbytnio zachwycony.
GWC dawał tylko około 10* zysku co przy takich mrozach powodowałoby włączanie grzałek w reku.
Teraz jest dużo lepiej.
Pozdr.

----------


## k62

Klaudiusz, wyszło super. Dobrze, że podzieliłeś się swoimi obserwacjami.
Kup reku bez grzałek. Nawet jeśli zdarzy się kiedyś jednej nocy bardzo duży mróz 
i do reku będzie dochodziło powietrze o temp. np -3, to nic się nie będzie złego dziać.
Z moich pomiarów wynika, że gdy pojawi się mróz nawet do -10 C, to początkowo reku daje sobie radę,
a mam rekuperator najbardziej zagrożony zamrożeniem (mistral 300 duo na strychu niocieplonym).
Dopiero po dłuższym czasie rekuperator co chwilę musi pracować w trybie rozmrażania.

----------


## monika.KIELCE

Odniosę się i ja do postów klaudiusza_x, bo wyniki mamy podobne.
Moje GWC maxowe ma wymiary 6x4m, kolektory z rur pcv fi200 na dłuższych bokach. Zakopane w piaskach, poza bryłą domu, ok 2m ppt, wody gruntowe kilka metrów poniżej. Przykryte warstwą 8cm styropianu, wystającą ok 0,5m poza obrys gwc, na to folia i na to jeszcze jakieś 30 cm ścinków styropianowych, to co pozostało z budowy.
No i teraz do sedna: GWC odpalone 27 stycznia, reku JanGaz 350m3/h działa "mniej więcej" w trybie 1h pracy na 1 biegu / 1h wyłączony. Dopiero w sobotę zainstalowaliśmy termometr (na wysokości podłogi w kotłowni, gdzie rura gwc wchodzi do domu). No i nawiew w okolicy +1*. Wczoraj ok 19:00 +0,9 przy -13,7 na zewnątrz, dzisiaj o 6 rano +0,8* przy -16,5 na zewnątrz. Pomiary nie tuż po starcie, tylko tak w 50 - 55min pracy.

Nie wiem na ile te pomiary dokładne, bo sprzęt wysokiej jakości nie jest (za 17 zł z Lidla). Ale już samo to, że reku nie zamarznie jest wystarczająco satysfakcjonujące.

Jak czas pozwoli potestujemy jeszcze co daje nawilżenie złoża i jak wpłynie np 12h przerwa na regenerację.

----------


## mamut 74

Monia, masz rację, w suchych piachach nawilżanie GWC obowiązkowe wtedy tem. będzie podobna do glikolowego

----------


## jasiek71

> Monia, masz rację, w suchych piachach nawilżanie GWC obowiązkowe wtedy tem. będzie podobna do glikolowego


 o jakich ilościach wody mówimy ?
czy temp. wody którą zalewamy nie będzie miała wpływu na temperaturę... ?

----------


## mamut 74

bedzie

----------


## adam_mk

Ze trzy - cztery wiadra wystarczą... (tej wody).
A możesz zalać wodą w temperaturze innej od "studziennej?"
JAK?!
(TAK! Będzie miała! "usztywni" temperaturę studzienną tego GWC)
Adam M.

----------


## monika.KIELCE

Tak sobie myślę...nawilżać GWC. Po kilka wiader... Na dobę starczy?
Mam zaworek pod zlewem w kotłowni. Trzeba pamiętać. Trzeba iść. Zwykle jak już mąż jest po coś w kotłowni, to o tym zapomni, przypomina sobie jak wróci i siądzie na kanapie. 
Jest jakiś zawór z timerem? Tak np minuta co 12h. Tanio żeby był? Jakiś taki jak do podlewania trawników?

----------


## Lookita

Istotne jest cisnienie w wezu do zraszania,ich rodzaj,rozmiar.Ja mam 2 weze ,podpiete pod reduktory cisnienia wody-Gardeny.Mam 2 linie,letnia i zimowa.Uzywalem nawodnienia przy -20 Cteraz,niestety musze isc do garazu,a czesto mi sie nie chce......Mam poza tym odwodnienie zrobione,gdybym przelal gwc,kilka razy juz to zrobilem,zapominajac wylaczyc zraszanie.

----------


## jasiek71

> Ze trzy - cztery wiadra wystarczą... (tej wody).
> A możesz zalać wodą w temperaturze innej od "studziennej?"
> JAK?!
> (TAK! Będzie miała! "usztywni" temperaturę studzienną tego GWC)
> Adam M.


 na jaki czas wystarczy... ?

----------


## monika.KIELCE

Odwodnienia nie mam, za to mam piach który wciąga wszystko jak gąbka. A zraszacz po taniości - resztka alupexa z podłogówki, nawiercone dziurki, spięte trójnikiem w pętlę, żeby lepiej sikało. Jak zredukuję ciśnienie, to woda nie dojdzie do wszystkich części GWC. Dlatego myślę o puszczaniu pełnego ciśnienia z sieci, np po minucie raz na dobę, co 12h, co 8h - w zależności od potrzeby. A że człek wygodny się robi, to chętnie by to zautomatyzował.

----------


## adam_mk

Oczywiście - można wszystko.
Tylko po co?
Zimową porą te operacje są zbędne.
Niewiele dadzą.
Zraszacz jest raczej na lato i wściekłe upały.
Adam M.

----------


## monika.KIELCE

No ale gdzie indziej było, że nawilżenie złoża w zimie podniesie wilgotność powietrza - teraz mam 38-40% więc jeszcze ok, ale poniżej 35% to za sucho dla mnie.
Druga sprawa: nawilżenie już nie samego złoża ale gruntu (piaszczystego) pod nim chyba też nieco poprawi szybkość przekazywania ciepła.

----------


## mamut 74

właśnie zimą zraszanie mam sens kiedy wilgotność powietrza jest minimalna

----------


## ravbc

Nawilżanie podniesie wilgotność powietrza. Względną może nawet blisko 100%. Tyle że bezwzględnie będzie to jakiś gram na kubik, albo i mniej. Zimne powietrze (a +8 to nadal zimno) nie jest zbyt chętne do noszenia wilgoci, a po podgrzaniu wilgotność względna (ta którą w domu mierzysz) strugi drastycznie spadnie (przy dużym szczęściu w okolice 40%). Krótko mówiąc efekt będzie raczej bardziej niż mizerny niestety...

----------


## adam_mk

Jak jest zbyt sucho w domu zimą to dom jest PRZEWENTYLOWANY!
Zmniejsz wentylację.
Jak już masz minimum - to wyłącz ją!

Zawsze tak jest w dziurawych bieda-domkach watą krytych...

Adam M.

----------


## monika.KIELCE

No dzięki Adamie. 
Człowiek nocki zarywa, forum studiuje, co może sam robi, żeby "majstry" nie spaprały, pilnuje, łata, uszczelnia jak może (choć obiektywnie patrząc - pewne błędy mam, wiem o nich, o kilku pewnie nie wiem) a tu takie podsumowanie:
"Zawsze tak jest w dziurawych bieda-domkach watą krytych..."
Ech, następnym razem będzie lepiej  :smile:

----------


## adam_mk

Pierwszy dla wroga, drugi dla przyjaciela, trzeci dla...
 :Lol: 
Który masz?

Problem jest spory i powszechny!
Inwestorzy bez jakiejś głębszej wiedzy i refleksji wybierają projekty w połowie murowane i w połowie szkieletory (pięterka w tej technologii).
W efekcie - studiują w trakcie budowy obie technologie usiłując je łączyć.
Dom w technologii murowanej i dobrze ocieplony "broni się sam" całkiem nieźle.
Szkieletor wymaga bardzo wiele starań, aby był zrobiony poprawnie.
A że "ciepłe ulata do góry" to zwykle robi się w mrozy "piętrowy problem"

Adam M.

----------


## Piczman

Ja mam łączony .
Teraz bym już inny budował, ale ze wybudowałem to mam .

Ale Ja sobie sam pewne rzeczy robiłem !!!

Nie mam problemu z suchym powietrzem a wentyluję 100 m3/h .
Jak sąsiad szambo wypuszcza i w porę zauważę to wyłączam.
Jak zapomnę włączyć to szyby się pocą po nocy .

Okna uszczelniłem taśmą dekarską, nic nie jest w stanie tam dmuchać .
Sufit też ofoliowałem starannie i zaizolowałem granulatem który w każdą szparę wleciał ..

Może dlatego mój dom da się lubić ?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Jak jest zbyt sucho w domu zimą to dom jest PRZEWENTYLOWANY!
> Zmniejsz wentylację.
> Jak już masz minimum - to wyłącz ją!
> 
> Zawsze tak jest w dziurawych bieda-domkach watą krytych...
> Adam M.


 ...hmm regulacja wilgotności poprzez zatrzymanie wentylacji? Chyba nie tędy droga... wentylacja czy to latem czy zimą powinna być sprawna. A w dzisiejszych czasach to budynki są raczej szczelne - okna plastik, drzwi też. Wełnę może i przewiewa ale płyty raczej już nie nawet jak nie było pod nią folii. A suchość w zimie to raczej normalne prawa fizyki.

----------


## monika.KIELCE

Mój też da się lubić, tylko więcej ciepełka zjada. I fakt, technologia łączona. 
Do "życia" bardziej pasuje nam z poddaszem, do budowania mąż wybrałby chętniej parterówkę. 

Okna otaśmowane (ile się tynkarze namarudzili na te taśmy), między wełną a KG folia jest, taka alu, nawet klejona do siebie, ścian i profili odpowiednim lepiszczem. Wełnę upychali "chłopaki" cierpliwie i starannie, znani ze swej drobiazgowości. Fakt, że skosy tylko 15+10 (małą rekompensatą wełna 0.032), za to sufit już poprawiony na 3x15 na krzyż.

Wentylacja działa 13-14 godzin na dobę na 1 biegu - testy chałupnicze wykazały ok 150m3/h przy 330m3 kubatury - mniej więcej w  cyklu godzinowym. W nocy trochę mniej, w porze gotowania i wieczorem (wietrzenie przed snem  :smile:  ) trochę więcej. Wilgotność, jak pisałam, 38-40% (czujniki w części dziennej i w sypialni).

----------


## adam_mk

"..hmm regulacja wilgotności poprzez zatrzymanie wentylacji? Chyba nie tędy droga... "

Nie mylisz Ty czasem wentylacji rozumianej jako wymiana części powietrza wnętrz z wentylacją rozumianą jako kręcące się wentylatory?
Jak masz sito nie chałupę to wiuwa jak chce po całym domu.
Grawitacyjnie przez dziury wymienia i 400m3/godz.
PO CO dodatkowo wymieniać jeszcze z 100m3 mechanicznie?
Adam M.

----------


## Rom-Kon

Adamie nie przesadzajcie z tymi dziurami... w starym budownictwie to i owszem ale w nowym?Nawet kominki mają powietrze z zewnątrz. I kto przy zdrowych zmysłach będzie miał grawitacyjną i mechaniczną wentylację razem?

----------


## Grand72

Ja mam mechaniczną i tą nieplanowaną grawitacyjną niestety.
Właśnie miałem wizytę kamerzysty termowizyjnego w moim nowiutkim "nowoczesnym" domu. Nie kłócę się. Adam ma rację. Co to jest za GOŚĆ!!! Czego by nie tknął -racja po jego stronie. Chce mu się, doradza, wymyśla i tworzy. 
A moja chałupka -cóż... Podobno całkiem dobrze wyszła ponieważ większość ma dużo gorzej, ale to nie jest argument za tym, że jest dobra. Już nie raz tu widziałem wpisy "następna bedzie lepsza" Nie będę się powtarzał, ale też chciałbym zacząć od nowa

----------


## Grand72

> Okna otaśmowane (ile się tynkarze namarudzili na te taśmy), między wełną a KG folia jest, taka alu, nawet klejona do siebie, ścian i profili odpowiednim lepiszczem. Wełnę upychali "chłopaki" cierpliwie i starannie, znani ze swej drobiazgowości. Fakt, że skosy tylko 15+10 (małą rekompensatą wełna 0.032), za to sufit już poprawiony na 3x15 na krzyż.
> 
> Wentylacja działa 13-14 godzin na dobę na 1 biegu - testy chałupnicze wykazały ok 150m3/h przy 330m3 kubatury - mniej więcej w  cyklu godzinowym. W nocy trochę mniej, w porze gotowania i wieczorem (wietrzenie przed snem  ) trochę więcej. Wilgotność, jak pisałam, 38-40% (czujniki w części dziennej i w sypialni).


 Czy możesz po tych zabiegach powiedzieć, że Twoje poddasze jest teraz absolutnie szczelne?
U mnie też "chłopaki" używali lepiszcza, sklejali folie, starali się i drwili, że wydziwiam.
Ta wilgoć 30-40% jest wtłaczana przez wiele małych dziureczek do wełny, która w tym przypadku bardziej służy jako skraplacz a później magazyn tej wilgoci. Wyobrażasz sobie spanie pod wilgotną kołdrą, bo to właśnie mamy na dachach. Trochę lepiej niż pod gołym niebem, ale chyba nie można powiedzieć, że dobrze -choc i tak lepiej niż ci co nie sklejali i nie lepili -marna pociecha :bye: 

"Chłopaki" np. od termoizolacji zewnętrznej dobrze wiedzą, że styropian trzeba do okoła posmarować klejem, a nie tylko same packi. Daję głowę, że mam tylko packi! Choć nie widziałem jak robili. Może właśnie dlatego, że nie widziałem. Zresztą nawet jakbym widział to wtedy nie wiedziałem, że to brakoróbstwo nie ociepla prawidłowo a w pewnych sytuacjach może być niebezpieczne :Mad: 
Tak by można po kolei chałupę studiować i zwariować można.  :bash: 
Ale wszystko jest zgodne z normami... bo wszyscy tak mają

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Ja mam mechaniczną i tą nieplanowaną grawitacyjną niestety.
> Właśnie miałem wizytę kamerzysty termowizyjnego w moim nowiutkim "nowoczesnym" domu. Nie kłócę się. Adam ma rację. Co to jest za GOŚĆ!!! Czego by nie tknął -racja po jego stronie. Chce mu się, doradza, wymyśla i tworzy. 
> A moja chałupka -cóż... Podobno całkiem dobrze wyszła ponieważ większość ma dużo gorzej, ale to nie jest argument za tym, że jest dobra. Już nie raz tu widziałem wpisy "następna bedzie lepsza" Nie będę się powtarzał, ale też chciałbym zacząć od nowa


 ...sorry ale jak może cokolwiek przewiewać przez płytę g-k? Jak może powietrze z zewnatrz dostać się na poddasze? Wybiłes dziury młotkiem w płycie? ...bo innej drogi nie ma. A kamera pokazała tylko miejsca cieplejsze i zimniejsze czyli braki w izolacji termicznej.

...no chyba że podziurawiłes płytę halogenami - to się zgodzę.

----------


## Grand72

Kamera pokazała najbardziej gdzie wdziera się zimno. Np. w szczycie pojawiło się małe pęknięcie na styku ściany i g-k. Zdziwiło mnie, ale tam się wdziera zimno. Super folie, lepiszcze i inne bajery -wieje

P.S. Halogeny oczywiście chłopaki walnęli -a co tam od razu 10. Szukam jakich kubeczków czy czegoś czym można by zalepić i włożyć te lampki z powrotem
Pozostaje mi chyba zadbać o idealny stan wszystkich połączeń płyt g-k

----------


## monika.KIELCE

> Czy możesz po tych zabiegach powiedzieć, że Twoje poddasze jest teraz absolutnie szczelne?


Absolutnie nie. Mogę powiedzieć, że mam trochę lepiej niż inni. Myślę nad termowizją. U mnie to jakieś 400. Najchętniej pożyczyłabym kamerkę - bo już nie wierzę, że fachowiec od termowizji się przyłoży. Budowa wypacza bardziej niż Archiwum X - Trust no one.

----------


## adam_mk

Rom-Kon
Zmień zakres widma w którym oglądasz te konstrukcje!
(głęboka podczerwień = termowizja)
Bardzo się zdziwisz!

Na poddasze niewiele się dostaje...
Z tamtąd się WYDOSTAJE (to ciepłe i wilgotne)
Dostaje się na parter jak umie/może/potrafi.
Chyba, ze mechaniczna - to NIĄ się dostaje ten nadmiar co wylata poddaszem...

"Adamie nie przesadzajcie z tymi dziurami... w starym budownictwie to i owszem ale w nowym?"
Kiedyś głupot nie robili...
Za wiele to kosztuje... w utrzymaniu!
Bo w budowie - dużo tańsze!

Adam M.

----------


## Rom-Kon

Sorki ale nadal twierdzę że termowizja pokazuje miejsca zimne czyli braki w termoizolacji a nie mejsce przewiewana powietrza z wnętrza na zewnątrz czy też odwrotnie. Jesli płyty nie podziurawi się halogenami czy też gniazdkami elektrycznymi (to w ściankach) to nawet bez folii nie ma przewiewu. Drobna szczelina czy nieszczelność np. przy kablu od lampy nie jest wstanie zaburzyć wentylacji w budynku! W warstwie wełny powietrze krąży i gdyby nie to więźba nie przeżyłaby pewnie 15lat - oczywiście jest to strata energii ale to dzieje się za płytą.

----------


## adam_mk

Termowizja pokazuje różnice "stanu cieplnego" oglądanych kadrów.
Jak wiesz gdzie patrzeć - pokaże to, co chcesz zobaczyć.

Adam M.

----------


## bitter

Widzę, że i na tym wątku adam sieje zgrozę i defetyzm zamiast podać rozwiązanie. W przypadku Grand72 skoro wieje przy styku płyty z sufitem to oznacza, że niedokładnie nałożyli folię na profile ścienne a same profile nie zostały uszczelnione na styku ze ścianą (np silikonem). Czy położenie porządnej folii dwuwarstwowej z aluminium przyklejenie do profili taśmą dwustronną, zamocowanie halogenów w puszkach, zasilikonowanie profili ściennych nie uszczelni stropu?

----------


## Grand72

Rom-Kon: nie widziałem ani jednego miejsca gdzie by wywiewało (przynajmniej sobie nie przypominam) Miejsca gdzie wdziera się zimno pięknie widać ale te 10 halogenów w skosach kamera nie zauważyła. Adam ma rację. Większość szkieletorów jest źle zrobiona. Pan kamerzysta był też u kumpla -tam super. Nic nie wykazało. Wniosek: u mnie wiatr hula jak chce, u niego wszystko wyłazi dlatego nie widać. Chodzi teraz dumny i blady, że ma dobrze a gdy się pytam gdzie się podziewa to ciepło, które tam wkłada -wzrusza ramionami. Kiedy już zaczyna mu świtać w głowie to twierdzi, że nieszczelności są potrzebne bo by wszystko zgniło. Ręce opadają :sad:

----------


## bitter

Skoro wdziera się zimno to może nie kwestia nieszczelności a po prostu niedokładnie ułożonej wełny? Skłonny jestem stwierdzić, że nawet gdyby nie dać folii w ogóle a porządnie ułożyć wełnę to kamera nie powinna za wiele pokazać. Z drugiej strony jak wielkie to są straty? 50zł na miesiąc, 100, 200? Jest o co kruszyć kopię?

----------


## adam_mk

"Z drugiej strony jak wielkie to są straty? 50zł na miesiąc, 100, 200? Jest o co kruszyć kopię? "

Oczywiście, poza watą w taki strop pchasz wyłącznie to, co jest "niejadalne" dla mikrego życia...
Samą stal szkło beton i chromy?
DREWNA tam wcale nie ma?
Przecież istotą stropu lekkiego jest konstrukcja drewniana.
Zalej ją wilgocią i podgrzej przez sezon grzewczy.
Potem dogrzej od góry słoneczkiem przez całe lato...
- I tak kilka sezonów!
A potem policz sobie te straty....

Jak będzie spier.. wyjątkowo, to masz zimą 100zł w plecy co miesiąc a po kilku sezonach remont stropu i spory burdel w chacie.
Aromat pieczarkarni wyczujesz już może w trzecim sezonie...

Fakt!
Drobiazg. Nie ma o co kruszyć kopii...

Adam M.

----------


## Piczman

Temat ten był już poruszany.
Były różne patenty ale generalnie tylko teorie .
Nic nie wymyśliliśmy sensownego .

----------


## Piczman

Jak ułożysz odpowiednio warstwy stropu to ujdzie .
Zabezpieczyć trzeba od wewnątrz, od góry to albo membrana albo nic, niech sobie leci .

----------


## bitter

> "Z drugiej strony jak wielkie to są straty? 50zł na miesiąc, 100, 200? Jest o co kruszyć kopię? "
> 
> Oczywiście, poza watą w taki strop pchasz wyłącznie to, co jest "niejadalne" dla mikrego życia...
> Samą stal szkło beton i chromy?
> DREWNA tam wcale nie ma?
> Przecież istotą stropu lekkiego jest konstrukcja drewniana.
> Zalej ją wilgocią i podgrzej przez sezon grzewczy.
> Potem dogrzej od góry słoneczkiem przez całe lato...
> - I tak kilka sezonów!
> ...


Masz rację, że wilgoć szkodzi ale! ... jeżeli ułożymy wyjątkowo szczelnie dobrą jakościowo folię i gdzieniegdzie ta para (pewnie jej dużo nie będzie) tam wlezie to przecie górą powinna wyleźć czy nie? Przy wentylacji mechanicznej dom raczej i tak jest przesuszony jak do tego ustawimy lekkie podciśnienie 
to ile tej pary ma włazić w szczeliny? Idąc takim tropem to wszystkie domy budowane 10 lat temu powinny mieć zgnitą więźbę bo kto się tam zastanawiał ile żółta folia ma dziurek pod lupą? Kto nie dziurawi płyt GK pod halogeny i co rozpadają się domy? Pieczarki rosną? Coś tu widzę kolejny defetyzm

----------


## adam_mk

Podciśnienia bym nie ustawiał.
NIEBEZPIECZNIE może być!
Czad to cichy i niewidoczny zabójca...

Wszystkie domy budowane tak z 10 lat temu często już remont przeszły.
Wiesz przecież, że u nas w kraju jest najszybsze tempo budownictwa w skali świata.
Zanim skończą budować najwyższe piętro to na parterze rusza już remont kapitalny!
Niezależnie od ilości kondygnacji!
 :Lol: 

Znajdź jaki zaprzyjaźniony dom z takiego okresu czasu budowania.
Wsadź tam nos ponad najwyższy sufit.
Licz się z tym, że już nie będzie to dom zaprzyjaźniony, bo kiedyś nawet zabijano tych, co złe wieści przynosili...
 :Lol: 
TEGO PRZECIEŻ NIKT NIE SPRAWDZA!
Uważają, ze jak dom "młody" to po co tam łapy pchać?
Ale jak się przypadkiem wepcha to....

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Na dole +20 i wilgoć.
Na górze -20.
Naprawdę wierzysz, że coś "wyjdzie" górą?

No, fakt!
Wyjdzie! LATEM wyjdzie!

I - nie istnieje takie coś jak szczelne folie w tej technologii...

Adam M

----------


## adam_mk

Jest jeszcze jeden aspekt sprawy...
Jak kto buduje i zajmuje się akurat TYM problemem - to tam jeszcze NIE MIESZKA!
(nie generuje wilgoci)
Jak zamieszka to zwykle już zajmuje się ostro zdobyciem na kolejną ratę "Franciszków" a nie pęta tu po forum...
Mija latek kilka i wraca z postem.
 - RATUJCIE! Wiucha z kratek, ściana kominowa śmierdzi i brązowe z niej wyłazi, okna płaczą a dachowe gniją!
Przeleć se po forum...

Adam M.

----------


## bitter

Taaa pewnie i tak jest ale widzisz Adamie ja korzystając z tego, że zwróciłeś na to uwagę (za co dziękuję) zmienię żółtą folię na najlepszą dwuwarstwową z folią aluminiową, przykleję ją taśmą dwustronną do profili, do tego przykręcę płyty (niestety w tych miejscach ją przedziurkuję ale będzie to zagipsowane i płyta dociśnięta do profili, na profilach naściennych też przykleję folię taśmą a profile uszczelnie silikonem (między profilem a ścianą). No i cóż ... tyle mogę zrobić. Strop to dla mnie wydatek dodatkowych 20 tys i utrudnienie w prowadzeniu kanałów itp. 

Inaczej nie umiem. Skandynawowie jakoś radzą sobie z tym problemem od wielu lat. Remontowałem przedwojenne domy kiedyś będąc studentem i były w prawie idealnym stanie.

Drogi Adamie jeżeli więc będę mieć bieda-domek watą wypełniony co mogę zrobić jeszcze lepiej niż wymyśliłem?

----------


## bitter

Flash a sprawdzał kto jak tam wełna była ułożona?

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

Słyszałem kiedyś, że domy pasywne w Niemczech, mające dachy skośne, pozbawione są tradycyjnej więźby, a konstrukcja dachu wykonana jest z płyt betonowych. Prawda li to?
Przeszukuję internet i jakoś nie mogę na ten temat trafić. Mógłby ktoś podrzucić jakiegoś linka?

----------


## adam_mk

Uważam to za bardzo prawdopodobne.
Pomysł ma sporo sensu i wiele upraszcza.

Adam M.

----------


## bitter

i podraża ;-(

----------


## Rom-Kon

> prawda nie pokazuje przewiewu 
> 
> 
> znasz sie na izolacji/ocieplaniu jak koza na astrologii.


 durna istoto teraz następny wątek rozwalasz?
To że pokazałes miejsca zimne to nie dowód że wieje PRZEZ PŁYTĘ która sama w sobie stanowi WIATROIZOLACJĘ ...bo właśnie o to chodziło że przewiewa przez płytę... wracaj do wanny...

----------


## Rom-Kon

> i podraża ;-(


 ...a może i nawet nie... trzeba policzyć wszystko dokładnie...

...gdzieś tu na forum był watek o wybudowaniu małego domku w technologi płyt warstwowych (tzw. płyta obornicka) blacha-PUR-blacha... i to cały łącznie z dachem... przy odpowiedniej grubości PUR można uzyskać współczynniki pasywniaka lub prawie pasywniaka. Klimat zapewni WM.

----------


## bitter

No tak ale jeżeli ja chcę poddasze nieużytkowe, dach mam mieć ze spadkiem 30 stopni i krycie dachówką (warunki zabudowy) to betonowy skośny dach mnie niestety podroży

----------


## Rom-Kon

> No tak ale jeżeli ja chcę poddasze nieużytkowe, dach mam mieć ze spadkiem 30 stopni i krycie dachówką (warunki zabudowy) to betonowy skośny dach mnie niestety podroży


 W warunkach zabudowy masz tylko że dach skośny i pokrycie z dachówki i tylko tyle. A z czego zrobisz konstrukcję nośną to już Twoja i projektanta sprawa... wspomniany przeze mnie domek ma dach skośny z płyty obornickiej! A co szkodzi ołatować i położyć dachówkę?

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

> (...) A co szkodzi ołatować i położyć dachówkę?


Jak już się bawić to na całego:


Jeżeli wyeliminuje się szczelinę powietrzną, można zastosować coś takiego.
No właśnie, można?
Są w Polsce przepisy określające rodzaj izolacji użytej na dachu przy palnej (drewnianej) więźbie?

Czy ma sens taki dach (od dołu): więźba, deskowanie, papa, styropian, dachówka?

A, wracając do GWC, nie śledzę wątku, więc napiszcie mi mili, czy ujawniły się wady GWC Maxowego?

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

I tak bym teraz zrobił.
Ośmielę się tylko zauważyć, że warstwa "ocieplenie z wełny mineralnej" ładnie wygląda, ale jest bez sensu, a nawet jest szkodliwa. I taki babol w czasopiśmie mieniącym się fachowym...

----------


## Rom-Kon

> I tak bym teraz zrobił.
> Ośmielę się tylko zauważyć, że warstwa "ocieplenie z wełny mineralnej" ładnie wygląda, ale jest bez sensu, a nawet jest szkodliwa. I taki babol w czasopiśmie mieniącym się fachowym...


Babol albo i nie babol - oto jest pytanie... wełna jest tu tylko jako warstwa wypełniająca pomiędzy płytą a deskami... jest to bardziej izolacja akustyczna niż termiczna. tym bardziej że gro izolacji stanowi styropian nakrokwiowy. W tym układzie punkt rosy jest w styropianie i jeśli nie da się paroizolacji zamykającej deskę od spodu to powinno być ok. Deska będzie mieć "wentylację do wewnątrz".

----------


## michal_mlody

*GWC - 100 sposobów zmieszczenia jamnika pod szafą*  :wink:

----------


## bitter

> *GWC - 100 sposobów zmieszczenia jamnika pod szafą*


Haha no się trochę wątek rozjechał  :wink:

----------


## tomlie

> *GWC - 100 sposobów zmieszczenia jamnika pod szafą*


No i zgasiłeś taką fajną dyskusję...

----------


## efka3

Witam,

Planujemy zrobić GWC i zbliża się czas kiedy trzeba podjąć decyzję. Myśleliśmy o rurowym GWC, albo też o wymienniku żwirowym pod tarasem. Miejsce jest, ale jak to zrobić, żeby było funkcjonalnie i ekonomicznie.

Tak wygląda nasza z działka. W miejscu czerwonej kropki jest wejście rury od GWC do domu  - rura fi 200. Na działce jest sucho. Woda jest bardzo głęboko, w okolicy jest kilka pomp z ujęciem wody dla miasta więc woda w okolicznych studniach już dawno wyschła. Na działce  30-40 cm ziemia a potem głównie margiel, generalnie twardo. Działkę mamy z niewielkim spadkiem w stronę drogi. Możemy puścić rurę na ogrodzie, albo zrobić żwirowca pod tarasem. Jak widać na zdjęciu taras musimy podnieść, więc może będzie to dobra alternatywa. A może taras tarasem, a rurowy i tak wyjdzie taniej...

Może macie jakieś sugestie 




No i rzut okiem na działkę i miejsce na GWC

----------


## nurek

czytam i czytam i wychodzi na to, że GWC to wcale nie takie tanie ani (czasem) ekonomiczne, NATOMIAST chciabym zrobić prosty rurowy GWC metodą 'zrób to sam' nawet nie musi być taki super-fada-maka wydajny (dom do 100m2), zależy mi na podłączeniu zimą pompy ciepła do CWU do niego, żeby PC za ok 4-5 tys. pln była w stanie działać zimą przy mrozach, 60mb PCV fi160 powinno mi do tego starczyć?? Z czasem jeśli będzie to działać to znów lekko rozkopię ogródek, do domu zrobię porzadną żwirówkę, a z pozostałych rur zrobie rurowy do innego domku. taaa wiem ekonomia...pierwsza aukcja z allegro 13,5 za mb czyli 810pln za 60mb dojdzie do tysiaka ze studzienką itp. Czy idea byle-jakiego GWC do PC na zimę jest masakrycznie głupia, czy jest w tym odrobinę sensu?

----------


## adam_mk

"Czy idea byle-jakiego GWC do PC na zimę jest masakrycznie głupia, czy jest w tym odrobinę sensu? "
I tak i nie!
Jak się ludziska nauczą "bilansu ciepła" to łatwo będzie powiedzieć kiedy TAK a kiedy NIE.

Adam M.

----------


## jasiek71

dane mojego rurowca GWC...
długość ok.67m w układzie wężownicy ...
zakopany na głębokości od 2 do 2,5m
na dzień dzisiejszy temp. za GWC 9,3*
temp. na najdalszym anemostacie 13,7*
temp, na zewnątrz 29,3*
wydajność ok.280m3/h

ech...
 żeby w środku lata były takie temp. na nawiewach...

----------


## Piczman

> ech...
>  żeby w środku lata były takie temp. na nawiewach...


Prawdopodobnie wykonałem GWC które spełni te wymagania .
Za kilka dni założę wątek z opisem i fotkami !

Odnośnie wyników szczegóły niebawem czyli w środku lata ,,,

----------


## tomlie

> Prawdopodobnie wykonałem GWC które spełni te wymagania .
> Za kilka dni założę wątek z opisem i fotkami !


Jak już założysz ten wątek, wrzuć tutaj powiadomienie, ok?

----------


## Piczman

No postaram się do niedzieli to zrobić.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

To może ja poproszę o ocenę mojego "pomysłu" na GWC.
Jeśli wystarczy kasy, w tym roku będę robić utwardzony wjazd do piwnicy.
Od domu do granicy działki mam 16 metrów, szerokość podjazdu: około 3m.
Wjazd do garażu w piwnicy będzie około 1,6 metra poniżej obecnego poziomu.
Zastanawiam się czy jest sens ułożenia pod podjazdem rurek do dodatkowego glikolowca, na to max 3cm styroduru (te pieniądze), później utwardzenie i końcowe kostki lub beton. Wjazd będzie z poziomu zero w dół. Skoro muszę wykopać dziurę, może położyć rurki?
Tych kilka metrów można użyć w najgorszym razie latem do chłodzenia podłogówką lub do innych rzeczy.
Co myślicie o tym pomyśle?
Generalnie mam tam piaski, wydajność trochę słaba (pisałem zimą o wydajności GWC ceramicznego).

Chyba jednak to odpuszczę. Za płytko. Musiałbym dać z 10 cm styroduru.

----------


## Piczman

Tak jak obiecałem :

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5372445

----------


## sgier

Witam, 

za niecałe dwa tygodnie zaczynam wykopy pod budowę domu. Dom ~154m2 pow. użytkowej, lecz dość rozłożysty (13,6x10,45m) przez dwustanowiskowy garaż.
W domu zaplanowana jest wentylacja mechaniczna. W związku z tym iż roboty stanu zero ruszają, chciałbym położyć też rurę pod GWC (rurowiec). Docelowe miejsce reku to garaż i z tego miejsca chcę wyprowadzić "rurkę"

- rura PP fi200, bo o PCV są różne opinie i trochę się boje ryzykować na własnym ciele i oczywiście rodzinny, a tych niebieskich ze srebra to nawet nie myślę
- ~60m długości - działka jest dość długa i ma spory spad 8-10stopni - jak rozumiem to zaleta (?)
- 2m poniżej aktualnego poziomu terenu

Proszę o potwierdzenie lub uwagi czy dobrze kombinuję, przebieg rurowca zaznaczony na mapce

----------


## jasiek71

taka prosta rura to chyba nie najlepszy pomysł...
przydały by się jakieś turbulencje po drodze co by powietrze lepiej ścianki omywało...

----------


## adam_mk

Postaw na końcu domek dla "wartownika" co przypilnuje Ci wlotu, żeby Ci czego "nasennego" nie wrzucili...
Dolicz etat dla wartownika, jego urlop, chorobowe itp.
No i jakieś "zaplecze socjalne" w miejscu jego pracy!
 :Lol: 

Przemyślałbym to raz jeszcze i Tichelmanna zrobił...

Adam M.

----------


## sgier

Dzięki za rady. W takim razie wyszedłbym 200 z domu a około 2-3 m poniżej grubej przerywanej czarnej lini (granica rolnego i budowlanego oraz zarazem kanalizacja na głębokości 1,7m)przeszedł na 2 lub 3 x 160mm (Tichelman) - wtedy mam szanse zmieścić całość na ogrodzonym terenie, może wartownik nie będzie tak bardzo potrzebny.

Teraz lepiej, średnice rur są ok?

----------


## sgier

Sasiadami tak bardzo sie nie martwie, choc moze powinienem. Ostatni dwa zdrowe psy padły w przeciągu jednego dnia  :sad: 
Jak bedzie w układzie tichelmana to wyjdzie czerpnia dość blisko domu ~20m. Czy rurę zbiorcza tą co wchodzi do domu dać 250 czy 200 będzie ok?

----------


## Piczman

Nie ma to znaczenia.
Daj tą samą średnicę co reszta kolektora .

----------


## adam_mk

wlot też podciągnij do chałupy.
Można go na ścianie zamocować.
W końcu...
To też kawałek GWC rurowego...
Adam M.

----------


## Arturo72

> To też kawałek GWC rurowego...
> Adam M.


Wyedytowałem ale zastanawiam się nad sensownością inwestycji w GWC zakładając coraz to lepsze skuteczności odzysków.
Wg mnie GWC mija się z celem,nawet zamarzanie wymienników to dzisiaj nie problem,także pytanie czemu ma to służyć ?

----------


## sgier

> wlot też podciągnij do chałupy.
> Można go na ścianie zamocować.
> W końcu...
> To też kawałek GWC rurowego...
> Adam M.


Dzięki za odpowiedzi, tak naprawdę teraz robię wlot i puszczam rurę pod ławami, poza obrys domu - reszta w przyszłości. Mam nadzieje niedalekiej  :smile:

----------


## sgier

Mam jeszcze jeden problem, szukam i szukam, może słabo - lecz nie mogę odnaleźć rury PP 160 czy nawet 200 która by nie była karbowana - czyli dość gruba ścianka. Poza tym długością rury PP, które odnalazłem za bardzo nie grzeszą i daleko im do PVC pomarańczowych.
Proszę doradźcie jaka rurę zakopać. Trochę uparłem się na tego rorowca - bo jest to coś co jak sądzę potrafię sam wykonać i raczej tej decyzji nie zmienię, a czas mnie goni.

----------


## sgier

Chyba nie doczekam się rady, to trochę zrozumiałe - trudno doradzać nie znając warunków geolog., portfela, kubatury, docelowego wykorzystania, etc, ...
W wątku powinny panować konkrety. Przez prawie cały czasz zaznajamiania się z GWC byłem pewien ze zakopie w glebie zwykłe PVC. Zaznajamiałem się z lekturą, wiele stron tego forum - głównie na etapie projektu domu (kilka msc. temu przez kilka msc. z okresami bardziej i mniej intensywnymi), w ostatnich tygoniach/miesiącach trochę mniej. Czas absorbują poszukiwania materiałów, gdzie taniej, z czego, itd. Lecz do rzeczy, spotkałem się na tym forum z koncepcjami/wykonaniem rorowca z:
- oczywiście ze srebrnego RUHAŁA
- "naturalnie" z rur PVC
- rur drenażowych bez otworów
 - ryr z PP

Jako że rury PVC są do kanalizacji czli ble i mają mieszaną opinie na tym i nie tylko na tym forum, te RUHAJACE kosztują na tyle dużo, że można nie robić GWC, w drenażowych może stać woda bo są karbowane. Masz tu babo placek!

Wybieram PVC aby wyjść z budynku potem będę jeszcze raz rozważał rorowca w linij lekko łamanej aby łatwo wyczyścić, lub tichelman z możliwością czyszczenia a może żwirowiec.

----------


## szczukot

Nie rozumiem problemu. Wpisujesz w google "rura PP 160" i pierwszy wynik z gory juz pokazuje takie rury.

Fantom

----------


## szczukot

Jakis artykuł sie pojawil odnosnie GWC

http://muratordom.pl/instalacje/went...r,41_9053.html

Fantom

----------


## autorus

właśnie czytałem.
 Do tej pory cały czas myślę nad rorowcem którego czerpnia będzie w studni. 

Ale tak sobie myśloę, a może zrobić żwirowca właśnie do okoła studni? Konkretnie wstawić rury i , kręgi studni obsypać odpowiednio żwirem. Plus widzę taki, że można takiego żwirowca podlewać wodą ze studni co zapewni wilgotność. Natomiast ta woda i tak potem wróci do studni .Hm jest o czym myśleć. Dodatkowo czerpnię bym zrobił w studni  :smile:

----------


## yuro

Witam!
 Planuje zrobić GWC pod garażem i bylem zdecydowany do tej pory na ceramiczny, z pustaków. Ale ostatnio zacząłem się zastanawiać czy zamiast nich nie lepiej byłoby wsypać tam warstwę ok 0.6 m żwiru. Doradźcie, proszę co lepiej zrobić

----------


## adam_mk

Żwirowiec jest trwalszy.
Można spokojnie dać na niego gwarancję tak z 5 wieków.
Żwiru darmo nie dają...
Wozić go trzeba...
Kalkulację musisz przeprowadzić sam.
Jak Cię stać - to takie rozwiązanie jest trwałe i solidne.
Działa bardzo dobrze.

Adam M.

----------


## autorus

Hm z tym garażem mam pytanie:

- fakt garażu mam 55m2 wiec mogę tam dać żwirowca, zero problemu, ale

koncepcja garażu u mnie była taka, że nie izoluję go od gruntu, nie daje chudziaków tylko kostkę brukową i koniec!!!  Gdybym zrobił tam żwirowca, to czy muszę go izolować od góry? Jak to ugryźć? 

*Zbliżam się do newralgicznej części budowy a mianowicie teraz mogę jeszcze wszytko za chwilę już niezbyt dużo.*

----------


## yuro

A jak zagęścić grunt nad takim żwirowcem pod garażem? Czy żwir sie za bardzo nie ubije od skoczka którym będę zagęszczać piasek nad nim?
I jeszcze jedna kwestia mnie nurtuje. Grunt rodzimy to sama glina. Czy woda która się wykropli w gwc nie zaszkodzi konstrukcji? Czy coś wysypać pod pustaki albo żwir?  Jak to dobrze zrobić?

----------


## adam_mk

Jak zastosujesz otoczaki - możesz zagęszczać i nic się złego nie stanie.
Ta glina była wilgotna od kilku milionów lat i dalej jest wilgotna.
Wiadro wody jej nic złego nie zrobi.

autorus

Teoretycznie to strumień ciepła płynący w kierunku podłogi garażu pomniejszysz o ilość "zabieraną" do wentylacji.
Zabierana jest malutka wartość, bo powietrze wiele nie uniesie.
Może być tak, że zamiast +5stC w mrozy będziesz miał +4.
Robisz eksperyment.
Nie pierwszy, zresztą.

Adam M.

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

To i ja dołączę się z, podobnym w sumie, pytaniem.

Chcę by zużyte powietrze z rekuperatora przepływało przez konstrukcję a la gwc ceramiczny, który będzie usytuowany tuż pod chodnikiem prowadzącym od furtki do drzwi wejściowych.
Płyta będzie zakopana bardzo płytko pod powierzchnią. Po bokach zastosuję styropian, ale *czy umieścić styropian pod płytą?*

----------


## bajcik

Czy zimą ten ceramiczny pod chodnikiem nie zatka się lodem?

----------


## adam_mk

Też się nad tym zastanawiam od chwili, gdy post przeczytałem.

Ale...
Mało kto pamięta o sublimacji lodu!
A ona JEST!
Tu, chyba podświadomie, postawiono na właśnie TEN efekt!

Jeżeli pod takim ceramicznym GWC nie będzie termoizolacji, to czasem strumień energii będzie płynął wgłąb ziemi a czasem w górę - do tego chodniczka.
(Myślę tu o PRZEWAŻAJĄCEJ CZĘŚCI strumienia ciepła).
JEŻELI ta ścieżka nie będzie wielkości Placu Czerwonego to ma prawo być samoczynnie odladzana, odśniezana i suszona w największe mrozy!
Zadziała to, co działa nad powierzchnią dróg zimą w okresie bez opadów!
(Są suche jak pieprz przy zaspach na poboczu.)
Ciekawy eksperyment!
Można spróbować, tak na wszelki wypadek, zrobić ją z minimalnym spadkiem.
A jakby była ukierunkowana na południe, nasłoneczniona - to tylko lepiej!
Tam dziesiętne stC wystarczą dla uruchomienia sublimacji!

Termoizolacja od podłoża, uważam, zabije ten pomysł...

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Jeszcze raz, ale inaczej to samo...

Jak temperatury "zaokienne" będą wyższe od temperatury wywiewu - ciepło pójdzie w ziemię!
To oznacza - że DODATNIE!!!
Czyli - nic złego się nie stanie!
Jak zaokienne temperatury ostro spadną to powstanie gradient wymuszajacy przepływ ciepła magazynowanego w podłożu w kierunku powierzchni.
Wtedy ruszy rozmrażanie/sublimacja.
To powolny proces, ale wyraźny i widoczny po kilku godzinach.
Żarna Zeusa wolno mielą....
 :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Można to zrobić tak, aby opory były symboliczne.

Adam M.

----------


## Jackowy

Witam. czytam ten wątek od kilku miesięcy i już prawie zdecydowałem się na gwc żwirowy. Jednak ze względu na cenę i dostępność otoczaków mój wybór jest bliski gwc ceramicznemu, ale jednak uważam że cegła ceramiczna w tamtych warunkach pożyje 20lat. Rozbierałem w życiu kilka starych piwnic. Ktoś już sugerował użycie pustaków betonowych i ja również jestem za tym żeby je zastosować. Beton w tamtych warunkach będzie dobrze podciągał wilgoć bez utraty właściwości mechanicznych. Jednak perforacja tych bloczków jest spora. Panowie rzućcie okiem na ten załącznik i powiedzcie mi czy to ma szanse działać. Oczywiście ilość tego będzie przewymiarowana. Salon ma 7 x 5m. Co Wy na to?

----------


## yuro

A co to jest ? To są pustaki betonowe?
Powiedzcie koledzy co sądzicie o tym pomyśle.

----------


## adam_mk

Położyłbym je płasko a nie na sztorc...
Chyba wtedy zadziałają lepiej.

Adam M.

----------


## Jackowy

> Położyłbym je płasko a nie na sztorc...
> Chyba wtedy zadziałają lepiej.
> 
> Adam M.


Mój zamysł był taki że jeśli będą na sztorc to powierzchnia czynna czyli stopa płytowca się nie zmieni tylko ilość bloczków zwiększy się prawie dwukrotnie. Co za tym idzie podwójna kubatura złoża. Jeśli to bedzie przewymiarowane w stosunku do domu 200m2 to wolny przepływ powietrza przez złoże spowoduje chyba zamierzony efekt. Mam do wykorzystania powierzchnię 7 x 5m. Chciałbym osiągnąć w pracy ciągłej przy -25 przed GWC około +3 za GWC. Jak myślicie? Adam pokiwasz się chwilkę?

----------


## k62

> Położyłbym je płasko a nie na sztorc...


Względy wytrzymałościowe wskazywałyby, że lepiej na sztorc.
Może są połówki takich bloczków? 
Może przecinać takie jak na rysunku, a może zrobią na zamówienie połówki?

----------


## adam_mk

Przy zimowym zapotrzebowaniu na wentylację w SZCZELNYM domu spokojnie wystarczy, jak będą na płask.
W układzie na sztorc górna część, jak mi się wydaje, da mniejszy wkład psując pomysł.
Źródłem ciepła jest tu podstawa konstrukcji. 
Im od niej dalej - tym gorzej.

Adam M.

----------


## yuro

To w sumie które pustaki lepiej byłoby zastosować? Ceramiczne czy betonowe? Z ceramiki parę osób już tu robiło gwc, z betonowych jeszcze nie widziałem . Poradźcie coś Panowie bo trzeba podjąć decyzje.

----------


## adam_mk

Popętać się po hurtowniach i poskakać po znalezionych tam pustakach.
Brać te najsolidniejsze.

Adam M.

----------


## yuro

a jesli mialby byc zwir to jaki? Takie cos jest odpowiednie?

----------


## adam_mk

To czarne pod kratówką to OCZYWIŚCIE geowłuknina a nie folia?
Ładne wyszło...

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Dobrze wyjdzie!
Testowane już było.

Adam M.

----------


## yuro

A czy zraszanie jest konieczne? Teren gliniasty wiec nie wiem czy woda byłaby tam wskazana, bo nie miałaby jak odpłynąć. 
A jeśli już zrobić to jak najlepiej? Rurki puścić w tylko w kanale wylotowym czy może po powierzchni ułożonych pustaków?

----------


## adam_mk

Zraszanie niekonieczne, ale tanie w budowie.
Można przecież nie używać, jak okaże się KOMPLETNIE zbędne.
Jak budować - to rurki na powierzchni tych pustaków.
W glinie będzie bardzo rzadko potrzebne i jedynie we wściekłe dwutygodniowe upały - pod sam koniec drugiego tygodnia, jak szacuję.

Adam M.

----------


## yuro

Dzięki. Dopytam jeszcze o te rurki. Jakich najlepiej użyć żeby spokojnie tyle lat pod ziemia dały rade? Zwykły wąż ogrodowy z dziurkami wystarczy czy musi być coś lepszego?

----------


## adam_mk

Wziąłbym alupexa.
Ładnie się go nawierca, kształtuje, jest trwały.
Tani jest...

Adam M.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Mamy mocny upał. Jaką temperaturę uzyskujecie na wylocie GWC?
Dziś włączyłem swoje nieeksploatowane złoże.  Temperatury: 32 na 16 stopni. Potestuję parę dni i zobaczymy jak się będzie sprawowało. Zimą miałem słabo, bo około zera (nie pamiętam dokładnie, jest gdzieś w tym wątku) przy dużych mrozach. Wydajność wentylatora to 90m3.

----------


## jasiek71

> Mamy mocny upał. Jaką temperaturę uzyskujecie na wylocie GWC?
> Dziś włączyłem swoje nieeksploatowane złoże.  Temperatury: 32 na 16 stopni. Potestuję parę dni i zobaczymy jak się będzie sprawowało. Zimą miałem słabo, bo około zera (nie pamiętam dokładnie, jest gdzieś w tym wątku) przy dużych mrozach. Wydajność wentylatora to 90m3.


ja ze swojego rurowca mam ok.15-16* przy wydajności 420m3/h 
chodzi już kilka dni z taką wydajnością....
to czy złoże eksploatujesz czy nie nie ma wpływu na temperaturę gruntu o danej porze roku...
możesz chwilowo go podgrzać zbyt intensywnym użytkowaniem ale po jakimś czasie i tak wróci do swojej temperatury jaka panuje w ziemi o danej porze i głębokości ...

----------


## nowydom

Witam, przekopuję się przez ten temat i nie znalazłem jakiegoś podsumowania efektów  pracy "maxowców" opisywanych wcześniej. Czy koledzy byliby uprzejmi umieścić takie informacje - podniesienie temperatury zimą, obniżenie latem. I jeszcze jedno pytanko, jeżeli w domu jest temperatura 24 st C, a GWC latem powietrze schłodzi do np. 18 st C, to czy rekuperator  z automatycznym bypassem będzie wiedział, że nie chcemy tego powietrza podgrzewać.?

----------


## adam_mk

Poszukaj "temperatura za GWC"
Tam są relacje.
Także MAXowców.
A rekuperator zrobi to, co mu automatyka każe.
Źle wepniesz czujniki - narobi głupot...

Adam M.

----------


## 07zglossie

Witam.

Poczytałem i wymyśliłem taki układ dla mojego domu Kubatura ok 550m3.


Dom na izolowanej płycie fundamentowej, ściany poniżej 0,15, okna z szybam 3 wartwowymi. Generalnie im blizej pasywnego tym lepiej.

Miejsca na działce mam sporo, pytanie więc czy jest sens robić większy GWC (planuję średnicę 200) ?
Drugie pytanie czy użycie glikolu z dolnego źródła (oczywiście bedzie z zapasem) to słuszna idea? Latem troszke schłodzi, natomiast większych korzyści oczekuje zimą kiedy to walory użytkowe w postaci radochy z palenia w kominku dodatkowo dogrzeją czynnik dolnego źródła, a może i samo źródło?
Generalnie grunt z wysokim poziomem wod, ale dodatkowo nad GWC chcę rozprowadzić sączki od oczyszczalni: raz że zwiększy wilgotność a dwa że dodatkowo ogrzeje zima - a może się mylę? 
Generalnie zastanawiałem się również nad rozwiązaniem Piczmana, (i zapomnieć o rurowcu) ale raz że zniknął i nie wiadomo jak to się sprawdza w praktyce,a dwa wydaje mi się, że przy takich przepływach jak u mnie to raczej się nie sprawdzi, biorąc pod uwagę straty na nagrzewnicy.
Czekam na konstruktywne komentarze praktyków  :wink:

----------


## ravbc

> Drugie pytanie czy użycie glikolu z dolnego źródła (oczywiście bedzie z zapasem) to słuszna idea? Latem troszke schłodzi, natomiast większych korzyści oczekuje zimą kiedy to walory użytkowe w postaci radochy z palenia w kominku dodatkowo dogrzeją czynnik dolnego źródła, a może i samo źródło?


Jeżeli i tak będziesz miał kolektor ziemny z glikolem do PC, to IMHO szkoda kasy na rurowca. Jak Ci bardzo zależy to powiększ nieco ten kolektor PC i jegu używaj w charakterze GWC glikolowego. Latem będzie miał drastyczny nadmiar mocy dla samej wentylacji (bo PC latem, na samo CWU, się prawie nie używa, chyba że planujesz jakąś tycią, ale wtedy zimą będziesz miał problemy), więc na pewno da radę, a zimą z kolei wentylacja jest bardzo ograniczona, więc i energii potrzeba jej bardzo mało.

Jeśli chodzi o wymiennik z kominka, to proponował bym raczej systemy pośrednie: z jednej strony wyciąg nad kominkiem, żeby na reku leciało ciepłe powietrze i niech ten się martwi o odzysk, i ewentualnie z drugiej strony akumulacja ciepła z kominka w buforze i wykorzystanie tam zgromadzonej wody do zasilenia drugiej nagrzewnicy. Rekuperatory nie lubią ponoć zbyt wysokich temperatur...

----------


## Kramb

Witam.
Mam zamiar zaopatrzyć mój projektowany domek w GWC żwirowy. Lubię prostotę, więc wymyśliłem sobie takie układ:

Mam tylko jedną czerpnię, jeden filtr wejściowy, jedną przepustnicę i unikam sytuacji, że przy awarii przepustnicy blokuje mi się dopływ powietrza do reku.
Dom będzie miał kubaturę 316m3,a rura w ze schematu w całości fi 200mm. Wstępnie wyliczyłem, że opory obiegu wymiennika będą niewielkie przy codziennej eksploatacji.
Zastanawiam się tylko, czy i jak duży będzie "lewy" przepływ powierza przez wymiennik gdy będę chciał czerpać powietrze z zewnątrz, czyli gdy przepustnica będzie otwarta? Co wy na to?

----------


## autorus

To ja mam pytanie jak to jest z ta kubaturą, konkretnie jakiej wielkości żwirowiec do jakiej kubatury?  U mnie niestety będzie spora, ponad 1000m3

----------


## adam_mk

Przecież to już było kilka razy...

Kramb
Jeżeli DOBRZE zrobisz tego żwirowca, to będzie miał opory mniejsze jak ta rura fi 200.
(empirycznie sprawdzone wielokrotnie.)
Filtr za żwirowcem potrzebny Ci jak psu piąta noga...
Za czerpnią ścienną - jest potrzebny!
"Lewy przepływ" będzie większy jak przepływ rurą fi 200.

autorus

Metry kwadratowe podłogi użytkowej dzielisz przez 10 i wychodzą metry sześcienne złoża.
Ale...
Grubość złoża jest około 60-70cm to POWIERZCHNIA złoża staje się odpowiednio większa.

Adam M.

----------


## Kramb

> Kramb
> Jeżeli DOBRZE zrobisz tego żwirowca, to będzie miał opory mniejsze jak ta rura fi 200.
> (empirycznie sprawdzone wielokrotnie.)
> Filtr za żwirowcem potrzebny Ci jak psu piąta noga...
> Za czerpnią ścienną - jest potrzebny!
> "Lewy przepływ" będzie większy jak przepływ rurą fi 200.
> 
> Adam M.


Dzięki za szybką odpowiedź.
Rozumiem, że rodział strugi przy otwartej przepustnicy będzie proporcjonalny do stosunku oporów w rurze i żwirowcu. W tamim razie pozostaje mi dodać drugą przepustnicę przed GWC, albo dać przepustnicę "trójnikową".
Dwie przepustnice będą tańsze, ale czy wentylatorowi w reku nic nie grozi jeśli z powodu awarii obie przepustnice będą zemknięte? Załóżmy, że wentylator będzie sterowany w taki sposób, że automatycznie będzie próbował osiągnąć zadany przepływ powietrza.

----------


## adam_mk

No to się rozbiega i tyle...
Są przepustnice przełączane.
Trójnik przełączany. Są też z siłownikiem. Przełączane zdalnie.

Adam M.

----------


## autorus

Wiedzialem ze bedzie jakis haczyk  :Smile:   mam 350m2  czyli wychodzi 35m3 zwirku ale w warstwie po 50cm, czyli musze miec min 70m2 .  Sam garaz ma 60m2 a ogrod zimowy 50m2 wiec powinno starczyc. Zrobie szkic i sie pozwole skonsultowac czy to bedzie mialo rece i nogi  :Smile:

----------


## adam_mk

Jeszcze nie zacząłeś a już są błędy...

60m2 x 0,6m = 36m3
Wystarczy.
Złoże powinno być w miarę możliwości kwadratowe.
Nawiew i wywiew z niego - PO PRZEKĄTNEJ!!!
Inaczej jedynie fragment będzie pracował a i to ledwo-ledwo.

Upraszczaj co się da a nie komplikuj!

Adam M.

----------


## autorus

błędy na samym początku to normalne, grunt żeby na końcu było ok  :smile:

----------


## ravbc

Przekombinowałeś. Powietrze musisz "rozprowadzić" po złożu, bo to stawia zbyt małe opory i bez rozprowadzenia nie będzie wykorzystane w całości. Zrób wylot ze złoża tak jak na poprzednim rysunku, a wlot mniej więcej tak jak zaznaczyłeś na drugim, ale rozprowadzony podobną rurą jaką miałeś na wylocie (czyli dwie równoległe rury oddzielone żwirem, z wlotem i wylotem po przeciwnych końcach).

----------


## autorus

Nowa koncepcja  :smile: 



Czyli z twoich ostatnich słów rozumiem, ze nie należy robić dziur w tych rurach po całości. 

Jakie powinny być średnice rur? 200, 250, 315?

----------


## adam_mk

Jak przewidujesz pracę z dużymi wydatkami (upały) to sugeruję fi 250.
Tak jak na ostatnim rysunku - to jest dobrze.
Rury rozprowadzające/zbierające powietrze oczywiście podziurkowane po całości i ew. owinięte siatką plastikową.

Adam M.

----------


## autorus

ok, czyli 250 nie ma problemu. Ale...      u mnie beda dwa niezalezne rekuperatory. Jak to rozwiazac? Dawac 2 rury rownolegle? A moze dwie rury od reku wprowadzic do tej rury 250?  a moze zrobic dwa niezalezne zloza np jedno w garazu a drugie w ogrodzie zimowym? Niestety nie moge wstawic rysunkow bo jestem w serwisie samochodowym  :sad:

----------


## adam_mk

Wyjście ze złoża fi 250 dzielisz na 2 x 200 i prowadzisz gdzie potrzeba.

Adam M.

----------


## autorus

no ok. Juz powoli sobie to zaczynam wyobrażać. 

teraz , jakie kamienie? Czytałem Adamie ze polecałeś 32-64 , ja znalazłem 16-32 i koszt już jest spory. Czy one by wystarczyły?

Rurę chciałbym oddalić od ścian o ok 0,5m, byłaby tez mniej więcej w połowie wysokości czyli tych 60-70cm . 

na kamienie dałbym geowłókninę dla ochrony złoża, potem styropian, na to piasek i potem kostkę brukowa. Pod kamienie też bym dał geowłókninę. 

Ma środku garażu zrobił bym sobie szyb fi5cm w celach badawczych, aby włożyć sondę i sprawdzić temperaturę złoża  :smile: 

A co z regeneracja takiego źródła?

----------


## adam_mk

Takie złoże może pracować w trybie ciągłym.
Regeneracja w Twoim zrozumieniu, mu nie potrzebna.
Robi to live.
Kamyki trochę drobne...
Ale jak się nie ma co się lubi to się lubi co się ma.
Też zadziała.
Ale to MUSZĄ być otoczaki a nie łom czy kliniec!

Adam M.

----------


## autorus

Będę szukał otoczaków jak najwięcej,  najprościej a jednocześnie najtaniej jest jechać na wieś do ojca, tam kamieni ile dusza zapragnie, i bezpłatnie  :smile:  tylko , że  trzeba je przetransportować, po malutko , z rok by mi to zajęło albo dwa, muszę przemyśleć sprawę. Ojciec był by zadowolony.

----------


## adam_mk

Akcję zorganizuj i transport.
Zbierz pół wsi do ładowania.
Każdy swoje, te niepotrzebne na polu... 
 :Lol: 
W mig wspólnie TIRa załadujecie idąc od pola do pola...
Adam M.

----------


## autorus

zebranie to nie problem, raczej dowoz  :sad:  to ok 200km, wiec wozic musialbym max po tonie. Chyba czesciej po prostu bede rodzine odwiedzal  :smile:  na szczescie nie jest mi to potrzebne na wczoraj, garaz to moge konczyc po calej budowie  :smile:

----------


## adam_mk

Weź głęboki oddech i postaraj się zrelaksować a potem pomyśl...
JAK chcesz z około 60-80m3/godz zimnawego powietrza szarpnąć potrzebne strumienie ciepła?
TEMPERATURY Cię zaślepiają...
PC potrzebuje około 3000m3/godz do jakiej takiej pracy...

Było... wiele razy było...

Adam M.

----------


## jasiek71

> PC potrzebuje około 3000m3/godz do jakiej takiej pracy...


pompa do CWU potrzebuje ok. 500m3/h
od wielkiej bidy można by było bezpośrednio z GWC pociągnąć...

----------


## autorus

Zacząłem zbierać kamienie do GWC , najpierw z działki bo najbliżej.



Wiem, rezultat jest troszkę dołujący, w tym tempie zajmie mi to z rok.   :smile:

----------


## jasiek71

> Zacząłem zbierać kamienie do GWC , najpierw z działki bo najbliżej.


a dla czego żwirowiec ?

nie lepiej by było glikolowy ?
najprościej zrobić i najłatwiej wysterować...

----------


## k62

> a dlaczego żwirowiec ?


Bo ma wiele zalet, a jedną wadę: duży koszt.

----------


## jasiek71

> Bo ma wiele zalet,


np...?

----------


## autorus

to akurat proste, raz zrobione dziala na wieki. Przyznam sie ze ten horyzont czasowy jest dosc ciekawy  :smile:  u mnie jeszcze nie zapadla ostateczna decyzja. Widzialem u jednego forumowicza przewody 32mm roslozone pod lawami fundamentowymi, przyznam bylo to ciekawe, jednak nic wiecej juz o tym systemie nie bylo lub nie znalazem  :sad:     moze ktos wie gdzie jest relacja zdjeciowa z budowy zwirowca lub glikolowca, ale taka pelna  :smile:

----------


## autorus

A co myślicie na temat takiego rozwiązania, na lato gwc glikolowe, a na zimę wodne 2? 
Plusy, w zimie więcej wilgoci w chałupie.
W lecie więcej chłodu. 
W zimie więcej wilgoci. 

Chyba ze pożenić te dwa systemy i jedna rura od studni, dajmy na to 250mm wprowadzić bezpośrednio do WM? Przed Wm zamontować chłodnice . 

Koszt wodne 2 w moim przypadku to koszt rury 14mb i małej kopareczki która i tak przyjedzie. 
Koszt glikolowca to wiadomo jest już trochę zabawy, jednak w moim przypadku będzie to rozbite na dłuższy czas bo fizycznie nie dam rady zakończyć budowy w tym roku, a coś rozłożone na dłuższy czas jest bardziej strawne  :smile:

----------


## jasiek71

> A co myślicie na temat takiego rozwiązania, na lato gwc glikolowe, a na zimę wodne 2?


raczej na odwrót ... :wink:

----------


## giovaniiii

Do wczoraj byłem przekonany, że będę robił GWC rurowe z rury kanalizacyjnej Fi160 ale czytam o GWC wodnym głównie na podstawie wypowiedzi adam_mk i myślę że to może być lepszy pomysł.

Czy tak wykonany GWC rurowy z glikolem pod rekuperator będzie działał poprawnie ? 
http://obrazki.elektroda.net/54_1281687438.jpg

Dla domu 180m2 plus piwnica 100m2 ile takiej rury PE 32 muszę zakopać i na jakiej powierzchni wykopu ? 
Działka jest w obrębie badań archeologicznych, dom już stoi i nie mam miejsca na wykonanie większych wykopów (pozwolenia na wykopy, cena badań...).

Dodatkowe pytanie tak mi chodzi po głowie. Czy piwnica 100m2 (ocieplona 5cm XPS ściany zewnętrzne, 6cm podłoga, sufit 10cm styropianu) nie będzie działać jak GWC ? Jest stosunkowo słabo ocieplona. Piwnica jest podłączona do wentylacji mechanicznej razem z resztą domu. Zdaję sobie sprawę, że sporo strat będę miał bo rekuperator będzie mi ogrzewał piwnicę... ale tak ma być  :smile: .

----------


## jasiek71

> Czy tak wykonany GWC rurowy z glikolem pod rekuperator będzie działał poprawnie ? 
> http://obrazki.elektroda.net/54_1281687438.jpg


nie dość że płytko...
to jeszcze rury na kupie ...

----------


## szczukot

No sens tych rur zaden. Jestem ciekaw kto tak polecil zrobic. Jakas super firma ?

Fantom

----------


## autorus

okiem laika już widać ze to nie będzie najlepszy pomysł. Może pomysł o odwiertach pionowych.

----------


## bulifreeq

a może by mi któryś z kolegów pomogł z GWC dla mojego domu.. teraz jestem na etapie scian piwnicznych i mysle na gwc na zewnatrz lub pod domem w pienicy. wiecej informacji w moim temacie chyba że jak chcecie  to tu moge sie rozpisac
interesuje mnie ten typ z rur pomaranczowych i pustaków

----------


## bulifreeq

zajrzyzsz do mnie do dziennika budowy i pomozesy mi przy GWC

----------


## BreSsoN

Witojcie. W ciagu najblizszych kilku dni, moze uda sie przeciagnac do tygodni, ma przyjechac do mnie koparka i robic odwodnienie wokol domu zakonczone studnia. Zastanawiam sie czy przy okazji nie wykonac GWC, niestety nie moge sie zdecydowac jaki zrobic. Co do warunkow gruntowych to Pan projektant napisal: "grunty mineralne rodzime w postaci glin piaskow z domieszkami rumoszu skalnego. Rodzaj warunkow gruntowych-proste. Rodzaj kategorii geotechnicznej-pierwsza. Przy wykopie mnie nie bylo ale z relacji wynika ze widac bylo gline w wielu warstwach i kolorach. Z warstw gdzie byla wymieszana z kamieniami i piachem saczyla sie woda, podobno bylo jej sporo, az zalewala sasiada. W zwiazku z tym wydaje mi sie ze zwirowy odpada, pozostaje rurowy lub wodny 1. Niestety nie ma zbyt wiele miejsca na dzialce dlatego myslalem nad rurowym na polnoc od domu. Na czterech metrach szerokosci do granicy moge zmiescic rurowca tichelmanna. Trzy rury fi160 szerokosci 18m w odstepach 1m. da to jakies 54mb rury, mozecie powiedziec czy to wystarczy? Dom ma 311m2, pow wentylowanej mechanicznie bedzie 265m2 zaprojektowane wydatki na 1 biegu to 335m3/h a na ostatnim 520m3/h. Duzo czytalem o bakteriach czy innych stworach w takim rurowcu, jak sie zabezpieczyc przed nimi bo niby do rurowca liniowego wklada sie linkie stalowa a jak to zrobic z ukladem Tichelmanna? (nie mam zamiaru przeplacac za Rehau).

http://image96.webshots.com/196/0/51...2yXsKGp_fs.jpg

----------


## ravbc

Jak masz tam tak mokro, to chyba lepszym wyjściem będzie wodny, czy raczej glikolowy. Poza tym masz zaprojektowany za duży wydatek wentylacji na 1 biegu - będziesz musiał używać jej okresowo w miesiącach zimowych, bo wysuszysz chałupę na wiór.

----------


## sgier

Witam,

ja się jeszcze waham czy rurowy czy żwirowy, jeszcze niedawno byłem zdecydowany na rurowaca i tak przygotowałem już wstępna instalację (wyjście pod fundamentami) jednak mógłbym to również wykorzystać pod żwirowca.
Rurowca planuje w układzie tichelmnana , chciałbym w każdym kanale zostawić po żyłce - dość wytrzymałej. Tichelman będzie miał trzy kanały, wiec przy czerpni i wyrzutni będą wystawały 3 żyłki - każdy kanał jedna żyłka. 
Gdybym planował czyścić, żyłka przeciągnę jakąś stalkę a stalką "jakiegoś mopa" i następnie żyłkę na kolejne czyszczenie.
Kanały na załamaniach będą miały około 135stopni. 
Pow. traktuje jako zabezpieczenie - w razie W. 
Czytając wiele postów użytkowników GWC rurowego nie spotkałem aby ktoś bardzo narzekał.

Miło mi będzie przeczytać każda opinie, również niemiłą  :smile:

----------


## autorus

Też się wahałem i w końcu spiknałem się z kolegą Piczmanem i będę robił glikolowca  :smile:  Kurcze jak to się wszystko zmienia w życiu.

----------


## jasiek71

tak się wszyscy "telepiecie" na temat rurowego GWC...
 mogę swój udostępnić na testy ... :wink: 

GGWC ma uzasadnienie tylko w przypadku wysokich wód gruntowych...
pod względem uzysków czy to w lecie czy zimie nie ma szans do rury...

----------


## BreSsoN

> Jak masz tam tak mokro, to chyba lepszym wyjściem będzie wodny, czy raczej glikolowy. Poza tym masz zaprojektowany za duży wydatek wentylacji na 1 biegu - będziesz musiał używać jej okresowo w miesiącach zimowych, bo wysuszysz chałupę na wiór.


Wydawalo mi sie ze powinienem jeszcze zwiekszyc wydatki do jednej wymiany na godzine. Czy moglbys zerknac na moj projekt i doradzic co i jak zmienic? Zaprojektowalem trzy biegi, moze dorobie jeszcze czwarty a w pierwszym zmniejsze wydatki by nie pizgalo w zimie?

Link do pliku excel:
https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B8q...0VjUk9zaDNPemM

Masz racje z glikolowym tylko problem z tym ze nie mam na niego miejsca. Z tego co czytam wszyscy zakopuja od 100 do 200m rury, nawet jak poloze ja w kregach to i tak zajmie to pewnie z 50m ktorych niestety nie mam.

----------


## BreSsoN

> tak się wszyscy "telepiecie" na temat rurowego GWC...
>  mogę swój udostępnić na testy ...
> 
> GGWC ma uzasadnienie tylko w przypadku wysokich wód gruntowych...
> pod względem uzysków czy to w lecie czy zimie nie ma szans do rury...


Ja sie juz przestalem telepac i chetnie skorzystam z Twojego doswiadczenia. Napisz, prosze, cos wiecej. Ile metrow, jakich rur uzyles i jaki uklad zastosowales. Swoja droga zastanawiam sie czy uklad rurowca zda u mnie egzamin. Glownie zalezy mi na uzywaniu go w zimie, wiem ze trzeba mu dac odpoczac ale co w trakcie odpoczywania? Niestety bywaja u nas zimy dosc mrozne, w tym roku temp w nocy dochodzila do -30 w dzien spadala do -20 tak przez bite dwa tygodnie. Poza tym -10 do -15 to norma.

----------


## jasiek71

> Ja sie juz przestalem telepac i chetnie skorzystam z Twojego doswiadczenia. Napisz, prosze, cos wiecej. Ile metrow, jakich rur uzyles i jaki uklad zastosowales. Swoja droga zastanawiam sie czy uklad rurowca zda u mnie egzamin. Glownie zalezy mi na uzywaniu go w zimie, wiem ze trzeba mu dac odpoczac ale co w trakcie odpoczywania? Niestety bywaja u nas zimy dosc mrozne, w tym roku temp w nocy dochodzila do -30 w dzien spadala do -20 tak przez bite dwa tygodnie. Poza tym -10 do -15 to norma.


tak szczerze mówiąc ...
mając rekuperator szkoda sobie doopy zawracać robieniem GWC czy GGWC...
zainwestujesz tylko kilka klocków w rodzaj odmrażarki do reku która będzie przydatna przez 15-20 dni w roku
to samo można uzyskać ułamkiem tej kwoty...

co do chłodzenia ...
można między bajki sobie włożyć...
jak ktoś jest innego zdania to zapraszam do mnie ...
pobawimy się trochę a potem ładnie Tu wszystkie spostrzeżenia opiszemy 
sam nie będę opisywał bo zaraz większość uzna to za fantastykę ...

----------


## nydar

To co piszesz to prawda,ale dla pewnego typu domów.Dla domów zużywających >20kWh/m2.Dla pasywnych czy zbliżonych do pasywnych sytuacja jest zupełnie inna.200m3powietrza/h pozwala na kilkustopniowe obniżenie temperatury wewnątrz domu  w stosunku do temp.zewnętrznej.Twierdzisz ,że mając reku ,GWC jest zbędne.To twierdzenie też dotyczy domów o zużyciu >20kWh/m2.Przy mniejszym zapotrzebowaniu na ciepło ,mając GWC ,rekuperator jest zbędny.Ważne jedynie jest aby ciepło zawarte w powietrzu usuwanym z budynku przejąć i to niekoniecznie w rekuperatorze powietrze-powietrze.Na pozór dwie skrajne opinie ,ale jedna i druga słuszna.Dedykowana tylko innym budynkom.

----------


## jasiek71

albo GWC...
albo rekuperator...
razem jest bez sensu ...

dom z dobrymi izolacjami sam się broni przed słońcem i żadne pseudo klimy nie są mu potrzebne
GWC nie ma takiej wydajności aby cokolwiek zmienić...

zaznaczam ...
w domu ze sprawnie działającą wentylacją
przegrzewanie pomieszczeń  (szczególnie na poddaszu i nie fortunnie usytuowanymi oknami ) następuje przy braku ruchu powietrza...

----------


## jasiek71

> 200m3powietrza/h pozwala na kilkustopniowe obniżenie temperatury wewnątrz domu  w stosunku do temp.zewnętrznej.


taka ilość powietrza jest wdmuchiwana w moim salonie a jakoś efektów brak...

albo powiem inaczej te kilka stopni mniej niż na zewnątrz to mamy bez wspomagania GWC...
ze wspomaganiem dokładnie tyle samo ...

----------


## nydar

GWC to ok 1000W/h.A to wystarczy dla domu pasywnego.Dobra -gruba izolacja nie zawsze gwarantuje ochronę przed upałem i słońcem.Izolacja ze styropianu czy wełny ,przy temp.ściany czy dachu odp;50-80oC,nie da rady.Trzeba jej pomóc Wentylacja powietrzem zewnętrznym bez udziału GWC lub innego systemu  nic nie da,bo przecież na zewnątrz +30oC.Stosując izolację IPR(pochodzenia roślinnego ) sytuacja jest ciut inna ,bo ciepło właściwe tej izolacji jest prawie trzykrotnie większe,a co się z tym wiąże przesunięcie fazowe jest korzystniejsze.Ale i tak zostaje sporo okien .I tego ciepła z tych okien trzeba się głównie pozbyć

----------


## nydar

Bez urazu twój dom nie zbliżył się do 15kWh/m2 i z tym masz problem .Problemem nie jest GWC..Problemem jest zapotrzebowanie twojego domu na ciepło i chłód.

----------


## BreSsoN

> tak szczerze mówiąc ...
> mając rekuperator szkoda sobie doopy zawracać robieniem GWC czy GGWC...
> zainwestujesz tylko kilka klocków w rodzaj odmrażarki do reku która będzie przydatna przez 15-20 dni w roku
> to samo można uzyskać ułamkiem tej kwoty...
> 
> co do chłodzenia ...
> można między bajki sobie włożyć...
> jak ktoś jest innego zdania to zapraszam do mnie ...
> pobawimy się trochę a potem ładnie Tu wszystkie spostrzeżenia opiszemy 
> sam nie będę opisywał bo zaraz większość uzna to za fantastykę ...


Szkoda ze sie nie podzielisz spostrzezeniami, ja uwazam ze warto zainwestowac w gwc chociazby rurowy. Przeliczylem materialy w sklepie internetowym i wyglada to tak:

rura  ϕ160 6m x 9szt 
rura  ϕ200 3m x 3szt
trojnik  ϕ200/160 x 6
kolano  ϕ160/45 x 6
kolano  ϕ200/45 x 2
Σ = 1342 zl
plus oczywiscie wlasna praca i koparka. W moim przypadku koparka juz bede mial do kopania odwodnienia wiec nie jest to kilka klockow.
Jak juz pisalem bede go uzywal glownie zima ( w moim rejonie okres od pazdziernika do polowy kwietnia - czyli okolo 198 dni) do podwyzszenia temperatury przed rekuperatorem. 
Robilem symulacje gwc rurowego programem GAEA (wersja demo) i obliczenia mnie zaskoczyly:
Program : http://nesa1.uni-siegen.de/index.htm?/softlab/gaea.htm
wyniki
http://image87.webshots.com/187/7/37...2pGebpM_fs.jpg
Przy temp zew -26°C otrzymam -4,6°C
przy 34°C otrzymam 19,4°C
zysk 6440 kWh wydaje mi sie ze sporo, wiec uwazam ze warto zainwestowac.

----------


## jasiek71

> Bez urazu twój dom nie zbliżył się do 15kWh/m2 i z tym masz problem .Problemem nie jest GWC..Problemem jest zapotrzebowanie twojego domu na ciepło i chłód.


ja nie mam żadnego urazu... :big grin: 

ja w swoim domu mieszkam już od siedmiu lat
GWC jest teraz trzeci sezon, wcześniejsze lata same wiatraki na kanałach a powietrze prosto z zewnątrz...
jak ktoś miał ochotę to i okna się otwierało ...

wiem ile przez ten okres budynek zużywał energii na cele grzewcze, rok po roku, z kominkiem i bez , z GWC i bez, jakie temperatury bywały na poddaszu i reszcie domu a jakie panują teraz...
jak reaguje budynek podczas upałów z wymiennikiem i bez ...
podczas ostatnich upałów monitorowałem temperatury z 18 czujników umieszczonych w różnych miejscach całego domu, na zewnątrz i w wymienniku...
robiłem wykresy, nakładałem na siebie, obserwuje i teraz...

i co...???
nie ma śladu pracy wymiennika....
a patrząc na parametry mojego GWC jest jednym ze skuteczniejszych z tych opisywanych na forum...

owszem stojąc bezpośrednio pod każdym z anemostatów czuć jak leci chłodne powietrze...
ale nic poza tym ...

mało tego obserwowałem temperatury w domach moich sąsiadów z wentylacjami grawitacyjnymi i pootwieranymi oknami...
wszystkie budynki mieściły się w marginesie 1* w tym samym czasie...
co najciekawsze na podwórku mam duży garaż ( 117m2 ) z cegły silikatowej bez żadnych dociepleń, dziurawy jak sito...
temperatura w nim była cały czas o ok. 2* niższa...

tak więc o jakich uzyskach my rozmawiamy...?
dobre GWC jest w stanie zrównoważyć co najwyżej zyski bytowe niezbyt intensywnie użytkowanego domu ...

*ciekaw jestem kto jeszcze zadał sobie tyle trudu żeby to sprawdzić w naturze ...*

----------


## jasiek71

> Szkoda ze sie nie podzielisz spostrzezeniami, ja uwazam ze warto zainwestowac w gwc chociazby rurowy. Przeliczylem materialy w sklepie internetowym i wyglada to tak:
> 
> rura  ϕ160 6m x 9szt 
> rura  ϕ200 3m x 3szt
> trojnik  ϕ200/160 x 6
> kolano  ϕ160/45 x 6
> kolano  ϕ200/45 x 2
> Σ = 1342 zl
> plus oczywiscie wlasna praca i koparka. W moim przypadku koparka juz bede mial do kopania odwodnienia wiec nie jest to kilka klockow.


swój wymiennik opisywałem wielokrotnie....
67mb rury 200" ułożone w wężownice z kolanami 90*, zakopane na ok.2,5m 
podczas upałów powietrze z wymiennika nie przekracza 17-18*
podczas silnych mrozów nigdy nie spadło poniżej 6,6*
co ciekawsze temperatury bardziej zależne są od pory roku niż temperatury zewnętrznej...

te Twoje wyliczenia to masz na sucho...
dojdzie jakaś przepustnica kilka dodatkowych elementów...
pan koparkowy też raczej cały dzień nie będzie rozkopywał a potem zasypywał wielkiej jamy za friko ...

podłączysz to do rekuperatora i zobaczysz jak pięknie "urobek" z gruntu w większości wylatuje przez wyrzutnię...

oczywiście ja nikomu nie bronię budowy ...
opisałem swoje spostrzeżenia i tyle...

----------


## nydar

Trochę brakuje mi logiki w twoim wywodzie.Skoro pompujesz do domu powietrze o temp.18oC,to co by było gdybyś nie miał GWC a temp. świeżego powietrza ostatnio to 30oC.Twój garaż jest w lecie chłodniejszy  od domu bo masz na posadce potężny GWC 117m2 nigdy nie ogrzewanej słońcem ziemi.Tylko,że w zimie nie chciał byś tam mieszkać.Zresztą w zimie  masz tam temperaturę o kilka stopni wyższą niż otoczenie,bo działa to potężne GWC.Z tego co pamiętam to pompujesz 400m3/h.A to daje moc ok2kWh.Skoro masz temp.wewnątrz tylko o 1oC niższą niż sąsiedzi bez GWC,to źle świadczy o izolacji i oknach.Tu nie jest winne GWC tylko budynek.

----------


## jasiek71

> Skoro masz temp.wewnątrz tylko o 1oC niższą niż sąsiedzi bez GWC,to źle świadczy o izolacji i oknach.Tu nie jest winne GWC tylko budynek.


jak budynek będzie OK. to nie potrzebne mu żadne GWC...
jak budynek jest do bani to żadne GWC mu nie pomoże ...

podstawowa rzecz ...
jak masz 30* na zewnątrz i brak możliwości schłodzenia powietrza wentylacyjnego to przecież nie będziesz pompował tych 400-500m3/h w ciągu dnia...
w nocy kiedy jest chłodniej niż w domu sytuacja się odwraca ...

GWC to takie ustrojstwo co znaczną część urobku wyrzuca wyrzutnią WM , paradoksalnie moc jego rośnie jak jest cieplej w domu a maleje jak się robi chłodniej...

----------


## nydar

Budynek OK w sensie energetycznym,zawsze będzie potrzebował schłodzenia,choćby ze względu na niedoskonałość izolacji i okien,potrzeby wentylacji ,w końcu zysków bytowych.Tylko ,że ta ilość energii do schłodzenia będzie na tyle mizerna,że GWC rurowe wystarczy.U mnie GWC pracuje 24/dobę.i przy kubaturze budynku ok.400m3,utrzymuje temp.w środku na poziomie 24-25oC.A wyjście z pomieszczenia o tmp.25oC na zewnętrzny skwar ,to jak by pałą w łeb dostał.
Zawsze myślałem ,że moc GWC liczy się na podstawie tmp.przed GWC i za GWC.,a temp.w domu nic tu do rzeczy nie ma.

----------


## jasiek71

> Zawsze myślałem ,że moc GWC liczy się na podstawie tmp.przed GWC i za GWC.,a temp.w domu nic tu do rzeczy nie ma.


skoro twierdzisz że wrzucając do chałupy blisko 50kwh chłodu na dobę można obniżyć temperaturę w pomieszczeniach to dla czego ja tego nie widzę na żadnym czujniku ze skalą co 0,1*
zmienia się tylko temp. powietrza nawiewanego...
nic więcej ...
podobna sytuacja jest z uchylonymi oknami ...

więc wniosek jest tylko jeden...
pompując każdym anemostatem nawiewowym 100m3/h powietrza o temp. 19-20* niczego nie zmienisz....

----------


## nydar

Jasiek zlituj się. Skoro pompujesz do chałupy 400m3/h  powietrza o temp.19-20oC i temp wewnątrz jest niższa o jeden stopień od 30-to stopniowego skwaru na zewnątrz,to oznacza ,że twoje ściany ,dach i okna dostarczają potężne ilości ciepła.Cały ten tydzień siedziałem na działce pod miastem.Wczoraj było u mnie +33.Domek malutki 25m2.,,Ocieplenie'' a właściwie podkład pod tynk 5cm +24cm suporeks.Dach nieocieplony drewniany z pustką ..W ścianie mam klime.Chłodnica samochodowa (jak podlewam trawnik to działa) +wentylatorek 100m3/h.To coś obniża mi temp.w środku o 4-5oC.Przy +33 w sobotę wlot powietrza świeżego miał +22,temp.wewnątrz +28oC.Kubatura chatki to ok.60m3.

----------


## byry007

A może podzielcie się swoim temperaturami ze swoich gwc jak temp macie za oknami a jakie w domu w pokojach

----------


## jasiek71

> wlot powietrza świeżego miał +22,temp.wewnątrz +28oC.Kubatura chatki to ok.60m3.


a dlaczego nie 24-czy 25* było w środku ?
bo na tej temperaturze skończyła się wydolność twojej chłodnicy ...
lub taka jest możliwość akumulowania i oddawania energii w tym budynku ...

gdzie napisałem że mam w domu temperaturę niższą o 1* niż na zewnątrz ?
w tej chwili zależnie od pomieszczenia jest od 26,0 do 26,6*
anemostaty dmuchają  od 20,3 do 21,1*
z GWC leci 17,4*
na zewnątrz wcześniej było 34* ale nie dawno przeszła burza i spadło do 24*

do pomieszczenia o temp.26,5* anemostat dostarcza 100m3/h o temp.20,5*...
czyli ok. 200w chłodu, a więc tyle co nic...
co najwyżej wystarczy na pokrycie zysków bytowych...
o słonecznych nawet nie wspomnę...

----------


## jasiek71

> utrzymuje temp.w środku na poziomie 24-25oC.A wyjście z pomieszczenia o tmp.25oC na zewnętrzny skwar ,to jak by pałą w łeb dostał.


widzisz nie dawno u mnie przeszła burza ...
wcześniej było na zewnątrz 34* i 26* wewnątrz...
wchodząc do domu było wrażenie że jest chłodno...
teraz na zewnątrz jest 24* w domu dalej 26*...
wchodząc do domu ma się wrażenie że jest w nim gorąco...



> Zawsze myślałem ,że moc GWC liczy się na podstawie tmp.przed GWC i za GWC.,a temp.w domu nic tu do rzeczy nie ma.


jak liczymy moc klimatyzatora ?
temp. powietrza zasysanego z pomieszczenia .....
temp. powietrza wydmuchiwanego z klimy ....
ilość m3/h....

chyba analogicznie z GWC...
powietrze o określonej temperaturze zastępujesz drugim o niższej temp.

----------


## nydar

Moc klimy liczymy tak jak piszesz.Moc GWC liczymy:temp.zewn.,temp.na wylocie z GWC, kg.powietrza/h,para wodna zawarta w powietrzu /h.Temperatura w domu jest nieistotna bo przecież GWC zasysa powietrze z zewnątrz.Skoro twoje GWC obniża temp.z 34 do 26oC to co ty chcesz więcej?Gdybyś obniżył bardziej  to zaczęła by się wilgoć wytrącać w wełnie na dachu.Obniżasz temp.o 8oC i narzekasz? Nie kumam. Moje 40mb.GWC zakopane na  metrze przy fundamencie od wschodniej strony domu daje mi 5-6oC mniej niż na zewnątrz.Ile dni w roku masz więcej niż 30oC? Dwa, trzy?
Co do mojej działkowej klimy.Jej wydolność na tak małe pomieszczenie jest OK.Izolacja moich ścian i dachu do doopy.Dlatego niższej temp.nie dostane bez docieplenia.I jeszcze jedno .Tą klime wspomaga GWC :big grin:  -nieizolowana posadzka ceramiczna +22oC.Przestań marudzić o nie efektywności GWC ,bo masz doskonałe.

----------


## jasiek71

> Przestań marudzić o nie efektywności GWC ,bo masz doskonałe.


O..!
to jest dobre... :big grin: 

skoro jest doskonałe to dla czego budynek nie reaguje ...?
przecież te kilkadziesiąt kwh na dobę według Twojego liczenia powinno zostawić jakiś ślad ...

może ja jakoś nie zrozumiale piszę ...
wcześniej napisałem że przez jakiś czas monitorowałem kilkunastoma czujnikami dom, zrobiłem wykresy...
leciałem dobę z GWC, następną bez, jeszcze inna na uchylonych oknach, potem znowu z GWC itd.
nie ma żadnej różnicy w przyroście dobowym temperatur w poszczególnych pomieszczeniach, podłogach itp.
dzień w dzień te same przyrosty o tych samych porach, z wykresu można odczytać kiedy w jakim pomieszczeniu i ile czasu świeciło słońce, kiedy coś się gotowało w kuchni, czy synio siedział cały dzień na kompie ...

przecież pomieszczenia z nawiewami bez GWC tylko żywcem z zewnątrz powinny wykazać większy przyrost temperatury
a tu zdziwienie ...
nic...
ani śladu ...

jak bym nie mieszkał kilku wcześniejszych lat w tym domu bez GWC to pomyślał bym że jest dobrze bo co nie którzy piszą o 30* na poddaszu...
tyle że ja mam odniesienie do okresu z przed GWC, te 26-27* to mieliśmy wcześniej...
właśnie dla tego zacząłem drążyć temat bo po zainstalowaniu wymiennika NIC się nie zmieniło...

oczywiście przy *całkowitym wyłączeniu wentylacji* zaczyna rosnąć temperatura na poddaszu ...

----------


## nydar

,,jak jest doskonałe to dlaczego budynek nie reaguje".Ot pytanie.Nie wiem co odpisać.Skoro spadek  8oC to dla ciebie mało,to zacznij się leczyć na termofobię.To  taka nowa choroba,której nosicielem jest  jasiek 71.Uwaga zaraźliwa kropelkowo.Czego oczekujesz .Minusowej w środku.
Obniżenie temp.w stosunku do zewnętrznej o 4-5oC spowoduje kondensację,a więc zawilgocene izolacji .Tego chcesz?

----------


## jasiek71

> ,,jak jest doskonałe to dlaczego budynek nie reaguje".Ot pytanie.Nie wiem co odpisać.Skoro spadek  8oC to dla ciebie mało,to zacznij się leczyć na termofobię.To  taka nowa choroba,której nosicielem jest  jasiek 71.Uwaga zaraźliwa kropelkowo.Czego oczekujesz .Minusowej w środku.
> Obniżenie temp.w stosunku do zewnętrznej o 4-5oC spowoduje kondensację,a więc zawilgocene izolacji .Tego chcesz?


chłop o gruszce a baba o pietruszce ...

mam wrażenie że rozmawiam z kolejnym instalatorem ...

"panie działa doskonale...
po zamontowaniu...
coś gorąco...?
Uuuu..., a wie pan co by było jak byśmy nie zamontowali ..."

problem w tym że ja to sprawdziłem... :yes:

----------


## ravbc

> problem w tym że ja to sprawdziłem...


A sprawdzałeś może jakie masz temperatury na anemostatach, kiedy wentylacja ciągnie z GWC, a jakie przy zaciąganiu wprost z czerpni zewnętrznej? I może jeszcze masz też odpowiednie odczyty możliwie blisko wejścia do budynku?

----------


## jasiek71

> A sprawdzałeś może jakie masz temperatury na anemostatach, kiedy wentylacja ciągnie z GWC, a jakie przy zaciąganiu wprost z czerpni zewnętrznej? I może jeszcze masz też odpowiednie odczyty możliwie blisko wejścia do budynku?


było monitorowane ..
t. GWC ( cz. na krawędzi budynku )
t. zewn.
t. wewn. na poddaszu w holu
t. wyrzutnia
t. kuchnia
t. podłoga kuchnia
t. hol
t. podłoga hol
t. salon
t. podłoga salon
t. pok. córki (poddasze )
t. podłoga pok. córki
t. pok. syna ( poddasze )
t. podłoga pok. syna
t. sypialnia ( poddasze )
t. łazienka (poddasze )
t. nawiewu na głównym kanale
t. rdzenia betonowego ściany od południa 

wyrywkowo temperatury na anemostatach nawiewowych i wyciągowych

wszystkie czujniki z dokładnością 0,1*
ale to chyba za mało aby wyłapać pracę GWC  :wink:

----------


## ravbc

> ale to chyba za mało aby wyłapać pracę GWC


Co przez to rozumiesz? O ile mogę uwierzyć, że temperatura w pomieszczeniach nie różniła się znacząco (też obserwuję podobny efekt), o tyle nie bardzo rozumiem gdzie podziałeś te 1KW chłodu, który jednak GWC daje. Masz budynek o małej akumulacyjności (o ile dobrze pamiętam), więc to jednak powinno być choć trochę widoczne. W każdym razie wcześniejsze pytanie zadałem w kierunku weryfikacji, czy przypadkiem to GWC nie służyło u Ciebie (tak jak u mnie) do chłodzenia kanałów nawiewnych, zamiast pomieszczeń? Innymi słowy: jesli było tak, że mimo pracy GWC z kanałów nawiewnych wylatywało np. 25 stopni, to ciężko się spodziewać, że temperatura w pomieszczeniu, w którym jest 27 stopni, spadnie w zauważalny sposób...

----------


## jasiek71

ravbc
u mnie praktycznie wszystkie kanały WM przebiegają wewnątrz budynku, łącznie z tym od GWC który idzie przez sam środek...

nawiewanie do danego pomieszczenia 100m3/h powietrza o temp. niższej lub wyższej o kilka stopni względem tej panującej w danym czasie w pomieszczeniu niczego nie zmieni...
to tak jak byś oczekiwał że po wejściu do pokoju zacznie rosnąć temperatura z powodu ciepła jakie sam wydzielasz...
tutaj przemieszczamy podobne ilości energii...

aż się nie chce wierzyć że ludzie dają tak się robić w "bambuko" ( sam "łyknąłem jak pelikan" ... :mad:  )
dla mnie GWC to jest wyrzucanie pieniędzy w błoto... ( często dosłownie  :wink:  )
niczego tym nie ochłodzisz w lecie, a jak się boisz żeby ci rekuperator nie zamarzał w kilkunastu nocach w roku to załóż sobie nagrzewnicę wstępną ...

----------


## Arturo72

> aż się nie chce wierzyć że ludzie dają tak się robić w "bambuko" ...


 :yes: 
Rozumiem jeszcze krótki,tani rurowy przy okazji wykopów,dla reku w zimie ale GGWC za kilka czy kilkanaście tys.zł ??
Tego nie pojmę  :wink:

----------


## ravbc

> to tak jak byś oczekiwał że po wejściu do pokoju zacznie rosnąć temperatura z powodu ciepła jakie sam wydzielasz...


Hmm, no może nie sam, ale jak się ze 3 osoby zbiorą, a pomieszczenie nie jest za duże, to temperatura rośnie zauważalnie (mierzalne byle termometrem), chyba że jednocześnie "podbiję" wentylację. A mój dom ma teoretycznie sporą akumulacyjność...




> Rozumiem jeszcze krótki,tani rurowy przy okazji wykopów,dla reku w zimie ale GGWC za kilka czy kilkanaście tys.zł ??


GGWC za kilkanaście tysi, to ja też nie pojmę, bo tyle to kosztują całe dolne źródła do PC, które jednak zwykle mają sporo większą wydajność. Ale sama konstrukcja GGWC ma tą zaletę, że można go wykorzystać jako źródło chłodu do klimakonwektora (niestety musi być raczej przewymiarowany), który daje lepsze efekty niż wentylacja z GWC.

----------


## jasiek71

> Hmm, no może nie sam, ale jak się ze 3 osoby zbiorą, a pomieszczenie nie jest za duże, to temperatura rośnie zauważalnie (mierzalne byle termometrem)


te trzy osoby wydzielają prawie tyle ciepła co cała moc chłodnicza GWC...
w danym pomieszczeniu nie masz tyle do dyspozycji...

wspomniałem że na wykresach które robiłem widać kiedy syn siedzi w pokoju i gra na komputerze...
dlaczego rośnie temperatura skoro praktycznie obok biurka jest anemostat z którego wieje 100m3/h o temp. ok.20*...
ano dla tego że trzeba by nawiewać do tego pomieszczenia ze 250m3/h...
a gdzie reszta domu ???

a to tylko próba równoważenia zysków bytowych...

----------


## ravbc

> anemostat z którego wieje 100m3/h o temp. ok.20*...


No to jest też w sumie przy okazji odpowiedź na moje pierwsze pytanie. Przy tak małych róznicach temperatur w pomieszczeniu i nawiewie, to nie ma prawa czegokolwiek sensownego dawać. Aczkolwiek wierzę, że może być trudno osiągnąć większe różnice...

----------


## jasiek71

> Przy tak małych róznicach temperatur w pomieszczeniu i nawiewie, to nie ma prawa czegokolwiek sensownego dawać. Aczkolwiek wierzę, że może być trudno osiągnąć większe różnice...


właśnie tutaj jest "pies pogrzebany"...
nie mamy skąd brać chłodu ,a także nie mamy czym przenosić tego co mamy do dyspozycji...
nie dość że pompuje się o wiele za mało powietrza to jeszcze jest w nim całe g... energii

dla tego też nie przegrzejesz pomieszczenia jak będziesz nawiewał w *porywach* kilka stopni wyższą temperaturę niż jest w nim ...
to co w dzień wleci to w nocy większość wyleci...
właśnie dla tego znaczna część domów po kilku dniach stabilizuje się w granicach 26-27*

do tego by utrzymać stabilna temperaturę wystarczy tylko rekuperator, bez żadnych by-passów i innego badziewia ...

----------


## szczukot

A gdyby zwiekszyc wilgotnosc powietrza nawiewanego ? Troche wiecej energii by mozna bylo pompowac.

Fantom

----------


## jasiek71

> A gdyby zwiekszyc wilgotnosc powietrza nawiewanego ? Troche wiecej energii by mozna bylo pompowac.
> 
> Fantom


zaraz wsadzę stacje pogodowa do kanału nawiewowego ...
za jakiś czas napisze spostrzeżenia ...

----------


## ravbc

> A gdyby zwiekszyc wilgotnosc powietrza nawiewanego ? Troche wiecej energii by mozna bylo pompowac.


Latem powietrze jest zwykle dość bogate w wilgoć (średnia wilgotność względna to jakieś 60-70%). Po ochłodzeniu w GWC wilgotność względna tego samego powietrza sięga 100% (dlatego też trudniej je ochłodzić bardziej - trzeba skondensować wodę, a to zabiera sporo energii). Innymi słowy: raczej nie uda Ci się zwiększyć wilgotności i jednocześnie zmniejszyć temperatury powietrza.

----------


## ravbc

> do tego by utrzymać stabilna temperaturę wystarczy tylko rekuperator, bez żadnych by-passów i innego badziewia ...


No z tego co napisałeś wcześniej wynika, że wystarczą otwarte okna (przynajmniej latem), tudzież inna sprawna wentylacja...  :wink:

----------


## nydar

Tak z ciekawości policzyłem sobie moc twojego GWC (różnica entalpii powietrza wlotowego i wylotowego z GWC ) na podstawie danych jakie podajesz.Założyłem jedynie wilgotność powietrza zewnętrznego 60%. Z obliczeń teoretycznych wychodzi ok.2,6 kWh.Twierdzisz,że moc twojego GWC,ledwo pokrywa zyski bytowe.Ja twierdzę ,że twoje GWC  w dobrze zaizolowanym domu  w zupełności wystarcza do utrzymania temp.22-24oC.Mimo wszystko gratuluję bardzo dobrego GWC.

----------


## jasiek71

> zaraz wsadzę stacje pogodowa do kanału nawiewowego ...
> za jakiś czas napisze spostrzeżenia ...


pomierzyłem...
temp. w kanale 19,1*
wilgotność 80%

w tym czasie na zewnątrz 26* i wilgotność ok. 50%

----------


## jasiek71

> No z tego co napisałeś wcześniej wynika, że wystarczą otwarte okna (przynajmniej latem), tudzież inna sprawna wentylacja...


nie mieszaj...
uchylone a otwarte to jest różnica ...

----------


## jasiek71

> Tak z ciekawości policzyłem sobie moc twojego GWC (różnica entalpii powietrza wlotowego i wylotowego z GWC ) na podstawie danych jakie podajesz.


to ciekawe ...
bo dopiero przed chwilą podałem wilgotność powietrza...
wcześniej nigdzie nie podawałem...

a skoro liczysz...
w pokoju jest 25,5* i 54% wilgotności
anemostatem wlatuje 100m3/h o temp.19,1* i wilgotności 80%
ile to energii ?

----------


## ravbc

> uchylone a otwarte to jest różnica ...


E, a jaka? Pytam poważnie, bo ja za bardzo nie widzę. Może wymiana powietrza będzie ciut mniejsza, ale wszystkie pozostale wady otwartych okien będą aktywne w 100% (hałas, owady, przeciągi). To co to za róznica?  :wink:

----------


## jasiek71

> E, a jaka? Pytam poważnie, bo ja za bardzo nie widzę. Może wymiana powietrza będzie ciut mniejsza, ale wszystkie pozostale wady otwartych okien będą aktywne w 100% (hałas, owady, przeciągi). To co to za róznica?


z tego co pamiętam to dyskutujemy na temat chłodzenia domu latem...
robale i całą resztę zostaw w spokoju  :wink: 

pogłówkuj trochę które okna trzeba lekko uchylić aby zachować odpowiedni przepływ powietrza...

chyba logiczne jest że jak otworzymy na rozcież okna to zrobimy przeciąg i pomieszczenia którymi wlatuje powietrze dość szybko zaczną się przegrzewać...
WM wyręcza nas w kontrolowaniu przepływu...
a to czy to powietrze ma kilka stopni mniej czy więcej nie ma większego znaczenia bo bezwładność budynku i wszystkiego co w nim się znajduje będzie amortyzowała skoki temperatury...

jak ktoś twierdzi że ma ponad 30* w pokojach z oknami dachowymi na poddaszu to niech je lekko pootwiera  :big tongue:

----------


## nydar

Podawałeś w postach wyżej dane z twojego GWC. A wracając do chłodzenia przy pomocy GWC  domu latem .GWC jako instalacja niosąca mizerne ilości energii w porównaniu do komercyjnych urządzeń klimatyzacyjnych,wymaga odbiornika-domu,który również wymaga mizernych ilości chłodu.Blaszanej hali warsztatowej tym nie ochłodzisz,ale dom dobrze ocieplony,z zacienianymi oknami w słoneczną pogodę i owszem.Dom z GWC nie może powstać na zasadzie,,a zakopię sobie kilkadziesiąt mb. rury",bo to nie zadziała .Przemyślana konfiguracja  domu i GWC da parametry  przy upałach 30oC,  wewnątrz 22-24oC.,a temp.powietrza usuwanego z domu będzie zbliżała się do temp. zewnętrznej -upalnej. W nocy  temp.na wyrzutni,będzie najwyższą w domu,mimo chłodu wewnątrz..Tak działa GWC w dobrze zaprojektowanym domu.Chyba,że uznamy ,że 22-24oC w lecie to za dużo.

----------


## jasiek71

> Przemyślana konfiguracja  domu i GWC da parametry  przy upałach 30oC,  wewnątrz 22-24oC.,a temp.powietrza usuwanego z domu będzie zbliżała się do temp. zewnętrznej -upalnej. W nocy  temp.na wyrzutni,będzie najwyższą w domu,mimo chłodu wewnątrz..Tak działa GWC w dobrze zaprojektowanym domu.Chyba,że uznamy ,że 22-24oC w lecie to za dużo.


cały czas kręcimy się w zasadności stosowania GWC w dobrym i złym domu ...
masz racje w byle jakim budynku wymiennik nic nie da ...
ale budynek dobrze zbudowany w ogóle nie potrzebuje GWC...

cały czas powtarzam ...
to ze w budynku jest 22-23* zawdzięczamy jego konstrukcji...
jaką moc chłodniczą ma WM ze wspomaganiem GWC dmuchająca 20* powietrza w tempie 80m3/h do pomieszczenia w którym jest 22*...

----------


## jasiek71

> W nocy  temp.na wyrzutni,będzie najwyższą w domu,mimo chłodu wewnątrz..*Tak działa GWC* w dobrze zaprojektowanym domu.


tak działa dobrze zaprojektowana WM  :wink: 
GWC nie ma z tym nic wspólnego ...

----------


## BreSsoN

Wybaczcie ze sie wtrace w Wasza interesujaca wymiane zdan ale czy moglibyscie zostawic lato w spokoju i policzyc dla mnie ile zaoszczedze na dogrzewaniu powietrza przez reku zima. Zakladajac ze temp na zewnatrz bedzie -10, -15 i -20 stopni.

----------


## ravbc

Jak kupisz dobrze zbudowany reku (tak, żeby nie zamarzał, a to jest całkiem możliwe, choć odbywa się kosztem nieco niższej sprawności odzysku ciepła) to nic...  :wink:

----------


## Yarecky

A co moga napisać użytkownicy GGWC o jego osiągach w lecie?

----------


## BreSsoN

> Jak kupisz dobrze zbudowany reku (tak, żeby nie zamarzał, a to jest całkiem możliwe, choć odbywa się kosztem nieco niższej sprawności odzysku ciepła) to nic...


Jak to nic? Jesli temp powietrza wpadajacego do rekuperatora wynosi - 10 st to czy reku nie musi dogrzac tego powietrza przy pomocy grzalki? Skoro tak to bedzie to kosztowalo kilka kW. Wiec powietrze po przejsciu przez gwc zamiast -10 bedzie mialo 5st to energia potrzebna do podniesienia tej temp bedzie wiele nizsza. Myle sie czy jak?

----------


## ravbc

Jak zanabędziesz dobry reku, to grzałka nie będzie potrzebna. Ot i tyle.

----------


## Arturo72

> Jak to nic? Jesli temp powietrza wpadajacego do rekuperatora wynosi - 10 st to czy reku nie musi dogrzac tego powietrza przy pomocy grzalki?


No nic  :wink:  
Grzałka w większości dzisiejszych reku nie jest potrzebna a większość "ciepłego" powietrza z GWC wyrzucisz przez wyrzutnie  :smile:

----------


## nydar

BreSson.Dobrze myślisz.Podgrzanie 100m3/h  z -10 do +5oC to ok.0,5kWh.Istnieją techniczne możliwości  uzyskania znacznie wyższych temp z udziałem GWC  w  okresie zimy.I wtedy nasuwa się pytanie nad sensem instalowania rekuperatora powietrze- powietrze.Stąd niechęć ludzi zawiązanych z rekuperatorami do GWC . Skoro GWC podgrzewa powietrze w mrozy  o kilkanaście stopni za grosze,to należy mieć sporo samozaparcia aby znaleźć argumenty dla wydania kilkunastu tysięcy na rekuperator dla nast.10stopni.

----------


## Arturo72

> Istnieją techniczne możliwości uzyskania znacznie wyższych temp z udziałem GWC w okresie zimy.I wtedy nasuwa się pytanie nad sensem instalowania rekuperatora powietrze- powietrze.Stąd niechęć ludzi zawiązanych z rekuperatorami do GWC . Skoro GWC podgrzewa powietrze w mrozy o kilkanaście stopni za grosze,to należy mieć sporo samozaparcia aby znaleźć argumenty dla wydania kilkunastu tysięcy na rekuperator dla nast.10stopni.


To nie tak,reku nawet bez GWC nawiewa 16-17st.C,z GWC praktycznie tyle samo.
GWC bez reku nawiewa 8-9st.C nie za grosze ale za kilka tys.zł (GGWC)
Wniosek,GWC do niczego nie jest potrzebne no chyba,że jako podgrzewacz reku w zimie ale kilka tys.zł za podgrzewacz ?

----------


## nydar

Argumentacja ciut pokrętna.Skoro GWC wg.ciebie daje 8-9oC (rurowe-kilkaset PLN),to dojście do 16-17oC za kilkanaście tysięcy (rekuperator+instalacja i montaż),sensu ekonomicznego nie ma.Energetycznego zresztą też nie.Ważne jest aby to ciepło odpadowe wykorzystać.
Opisaliśmy taką samą sytuację,na takich samych parametrach temperaturowych.A każdemu z nas wyszedł diametralnie inny wniosek.Ciekawe.

----------


## Arturo72

> Argumentacja ciut pokrętna.Skoro GWC wg.ciebie daje 8-9oC (rurowe-kilkaset PLN),to dojście do 16-17oC za kilkanaście tysięcy (rekuperator+instalacja i montaż),sensu ekonomicznego nie ma.Energetycznego zresztą też nie.Ważne jest aby to ciepło odpadowe wykorzystać.
> Opisaliśmy taką samą sytuację,na takich samych parametrach temperaturowych.A każdemu z nas wyszedł diametralnie inny wniosek.Ciekawe.


GWC rurowe za kilkaset zł własnymi rękami,ok,można przeżyć ale GGWC za kilka tys.zł już nie,tym bardziej,że WM z reku za kilkaset zł(no może do 2tys.zł) własnymi rekami też można zrobić  :smile: 
Jeśli mówimy o full wypasie w przypadku WM to mówmy także o full wypasie w przypadku GWC  :wink: 

P.S.
Od ciepła odpadowego z WM jest jasiek  :wink:

----------


## jasiek71

widzę że zima się zaczyna ...

za cenę GWC można kupić Tywenta bez skroplinowego, w siarczyste mrozy daje ok.12* i nic nie zamarza ...

----------


## BreSsoN

> Jak zanabędziesz dobry reku, to grzałka nie będzie potrzebna. Ot i tyle.


Taki mam zamiar kupic ale w jaki sposob ten reku podgrzeje to powietrze skoro nie ma gdzalki? Czy ten dobry reku jest tek dobry ze podgrzeje powietrze wchodzace tylko dzieki powietrzu wychodzacemu? W takim razie co z zamarzaniem czerpni i prawdopodobnie samego reku? 

P.s wykonanie rurowca bedzie mnie kosztowalo ponizej 2tys. o dl 54m.

----------


## jasiek71

> P.s wykonanie rurowca bedzie mnie kosztowalo ponizej 2tys. o dl 54m.


dołóż "klocka" i nie zawracaj sobie głowy rozkopywaniem działki ...
http://allegro.pl/centrala-wentylacy...507563832.html

----------


## R&K

w ziemie WM z reku oraz GWC daje sprawność "katalogowa" podawaną dla dobrych rekuperatorów czyli ok 92%? koszt to pompka do GWC + oczywiście koszt instalacji, do tego ciągłość pracy układu oraz brak ewentualnego zamarzania i przerw na ewentualne odmrożenie centrali

----------


## jasiek71

*Konrad*
napisz jaką masz temp. w domu przy upałach bez działającego GGWC i z pootwieranymi oknami ...

----------


## R&K

mowie o ziemie a nie lecie
w lecie - zgadzam sie z Toba sprawnosc GWC jest marna - nizsza od jakichkolwiek przypuszczen i zalozen
zobaczymy jak bedzie w domu podczas mieszkania w przyszlym roku - ale szału nie bedzie - bo GGWC nie jest wstanie zrownowazyc zyskow bytowych nie wspominajac o słońcu - ale u mnie sa rolety i bardzo dobre ocieplenie ścian  - przy odpowiednim modelu "mieszkania/ korzystania z domu" jest szansa że w moim przypadku GGWC COŚ da  ...

----------


## jasiek71

> mowie o ziemie a nie lecie


daj odpowiedź ... :wink:

----------


## R&K

24? chyba tyle było w najwieksze upały 
wczoraj wieczorem chyba 22,8

----------


## jasiek71

> 24? chyba tyle było w najwieksze upały 
> wczoraj wieczorem chyba 22,8


i wszystko w temacie ... :wink: 

jak byś się wprowadził na wiosnę to teraz GGWC by zap... na maksa ...
a ty jarał byś się jakie to super rozwiązanie bo masz 23-24* w największe upały  :big tongue:

----------


## ravbc

> jak byś się wprowadził na wiosnę to teraz GGWC by zap... na maksa ...
> a ty jarał byś się jakie to super rozwiązanie bo masz 23-24* w największe upały


Chyba nie doceniasz wpływu zysków bytowych na temperaturę pomieszczeń (zwłaszcza w domu niemal pasywnym). Stawiam dolary przeciw orzechom, że miałby minimum 25 stopni w domu w czasie upałów (co i tak daje komfortowe odczucie chłodu).  :wink: 

Jasiek: napisałeś gdzieś tam wyżej, że do reku nawet bypass nie jest potrzebny. No i tu sie IMHO trochę puściłeś bandy. Chyba że masz inny pomysł na chłodzenie budynku nocą (czego ja nie lubię, bo wtedy najcieplej w domu jest gdy idziesz spać, co mi osobiście przeszkadza bardziej, niż temperatury w ciągu dnia)?

----------


## jasiek71

> Jasiek: napisałeś gdzieś tam wyżej, *że do reku nawet bypass nie jest potrzebny.* No i tu sie IMHO trochę puściłeś bandy. Chyba że masz inny pomysł na chłodzenie budynku nocą (czego ja nie lubię, bo wtedy najcieplej w domu jest gdy idziesz spać, co mi osobiście przeszkadza bardziej, niż temperatury w ciągu dnia)?


ile będzie się różniła temp. nawiewu w pomieszczeniach w nocy jak na zewnątrz będziemy mieli 20* a w domu 24* ?

zaznaczam...
temperatura powietrza na anemostatach...
to że na zewnątrz jest 20* wcale nie oznacza że w sypialni będzie ci leciało tyle samo ...

obstawiam różnicę ok. 1* a wiec tyle co nic...

----------


## ravbc

To do kitu taka wentylacja  :wink:  A poza tym oznacza to, że nie ma szans na jakiekolwiek ochłodzenie budynku w nocy, czyli jeśli wyższe temperatury na zewnątrz potrwają dłużej niż 2-3 dni, to się dom nagrzeje i już nie będzie wewnątrz "przyjemnie chłodny". Co więcej, po takiej fali upałów dom będzie stygł dość długo (chyba, że zrobi się w nim przeciąg), a więc będzie "nieprzyjemnie gorący" w stosunku do temperatur zewnętrznych. Takie zachowania obserwowałem w budynkach słabo-izolowanych, ale właśnie ze względu na tą słabą izolację objawy trwały krótko (temperatury budynku szybko dorównywaly temperaturze otoczenia). W budynkach dobrze izolowanych efekty będą podobne, tylko bardziej rozciągnięte w czasie - jeśli uda się nie przegrzać domu do końca upałów, to wygrałeś, jeśli nie to albo siedzisz w "piekarniku" przez parę dni, albo robisz ostry przeciąg na minimm kilka godzin (zależnie od akumulacyjności budynku). Tylko jak z tego wybrnąć, skoro nie ma prostej (i taniej) metody schłodzenia domu?

----------


## Arturo72

> Tylko jak z tego wybrnąć, skoro nie ma prostej (i taniej) metody schłodzenia domu?


http://allegro.pl/klimatyzator-klima...506770563.html
http://allegro.pl/klimatyzator-klima...506770564.html
W niższej cenie niż GWC a sprawność chłodzenia bez porównania  :wink:

----------


## szczukot

Czy ja wiem. 3kW to tyle samo co wyciaga sie z GWC. Do tego pradozernosc to 1 kW - a GWC duzo mniej - powiedzmy 0,04kW. No i estetyka. Kto chcialby miec na scianie w salonie splita. I duzy halas. To juz chyba lepiej zrobic sobie samo GWC (bez WM) i wpompowywac powietrze przez anemostat  :smile: 

Tak swoja droga, na etapie budowy, przygotowalem sobie miejsce, aby wpiac w obwod WM jakis klimatyzator kanalowy. Musze sobie przypomniec temat i moze cos zrobie. WM przez GGWC (ktorego jeszcze nie ma) bedzie zaciagac powietrze a po drodze do anemostatow jeszcze kilka kW chlodu dojdzie.

Fantom

----------


## ravbc

Klima jest wyjściem, ale drogim w eksploatacji niestety. Jakąś alternatywą jest klimakonwektor zasilany z GGWC (zamiast wody lodowej, glikol z kolektora ziemnego), ale potrzebuje wydajnego GGWC, a i tak musi być raczej przewymiarowany, bo liczony jest na zasilanie wodą o temperaturze 4 stopni. To wszystko powoduje, że koszty instalacyjne takiej "tańszej klimy" są zdecydowanie niestety wyższe od "normalnej" klimatyzacji. Chyba że pomyśli się kompleksowo na etapie planowania i do chłodzenia użyje kolektora od pompy ciepła (jesli będzie rewersyjna, to można by nawet zrobić aktywne chłodzenie, ale to już koszty utrzymania będa zbliżone do klimy).

----------


## jasiek71

> Jakąś alternatywą jest *klimakonwektor zasilany z GGWC* (zamiast wody lodowej, glikol z kolektora ziemnego), ale potrzebuje wydajnego GGWC, a i tak musi być raczej przewymiarowany, bo liczony jest na zasilanie wodą o temperaturze 4 stopni.


klimakonwektor działa tak samo jak klimatyzator tyle że zamiast czynnika chłodniczego masz wodę lodową ...
problem w tym że wymiennik gruntowy daje w porywach 15* o tej porze roku więc moc chłodnicza jest bardzo ograniczona ...
trzeba by zrobić dolne źródło takie jak do PC i dać wymiennik w każdym pomieszczeniu ...

----------


## ravbc

> trzeba by zrobić dolne źródło takie jak do PC i dać wymiennik w każdym pomieszczeniu ...


Wydawało mi się, że to właśnie napisałem...  :wink:  A instalacja klimakonwektora w każdym pomieszczeniu, niczym nie rózni sie od instalacji klimatyzacji... w każdym pomieszczeniu.
Z własnych doświadczeń dodam, że nawet kolekor o dużej wydajności przy zbyt małym przepływie może nie dawać wystarczająco niskich temperatur (jesli przepływ jest mały/wolny to większość "chłodu" rozpraszana jest po drodze do klimakonwektora).

----------


## autorus

ciekawie sobie dyskutujecie.  :roll eyes:

----------


## jasiek71

takim czymś da radę schłodzić chałupę...
http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/4995/sdc10985l.jpg

http://img857.imageshack.us/img857/6034/sdc10986.jpg

wydajność ok. 700m3/h...
oczywiście plus 420m3/h  z WM...  :big tongue:

----------


## szczukot

No to jest wlasnie klima kanalowa - takie cos planowalem sobie wpiac za WM. Oczywsicie na razie to plany.

Fantom

----------


## jasiek71

w tym momencie sytuacja w domu wygląda tak ...
http://img840.imageshack.us/img840/4153/sdc10988fz.jpg
t. grzałki jest temperatura nawiewu na głównym kanale...

http://img820.imageshack.us/img820/8383/sdc10989v.jpg

----------


## szczukot

Gdzie gina 4 stopnie miedzy GWC a glownym kanalem ?

Fantom

----------


## ravbc

> takim czymś da radę schłodzić chałupę...


To (czyli klimakonwektor kanałowy) ma jedną zasadniczą wadę: nie da się schłodzić tylko wybranych pomieszczeń, chyba że bardzo rozbudujemy instalację wentylacji (albo wydłubiemy go z kanału, tak jak na tym zdjęciu, ale ciężko to nazwać instalacją docelową).
Bardziej "cywilizowane" urządzenia wyglądają np. tak: jednostka ścienno/podsufitowa lub jednostka sufitowa. Niestety z odmiennym wyglądem wiąże się też nieco inna cena.

----------


## jasiek71

> Gdzie gina 4 stopnie miedzy GWC a glownym kanalem ?
> 
> Fantom


w rurze biegnącej z pod podłogi do strychu ...
ale i tak to co traci to zostaje w chałupie bo biegnie przez środek domu...

odnośnie klimakonwektora ...
to też jest za mało...
walczy dzielnie od południa, na dole w salonie i holu spadło do 24* w kuchni jest 25,5* ale na piętrze dobija do 27*

trzeba by ze trzy takie wynalazki żeby dało radę w całym domu ...
przypomnę że oprócz tego chodzi WM z GWC 420m3/h
czyli razem mam ponad 1100m3/h...

oczywiście w salonie stojąc w strumieniu tych 700m3/h jest zimno, ale w całej reszcie domu jest jak w piecu ...

----------


## jasiek71

z ostatniej chwili...
tyle teraz leci z wymiennika do salonu
http://img196.imageshack.us/img196/4733/sdc10990rz.jpg

http://img502.imageshack.us/img502/2652/sdc10993x.jpg
a tyle jest w salonie

----------


## nydar

Czytając wątek o GWC dowiedziałem się,że wdmuchiwanie powietrza w ilości 420m3/h o temp.16,4 oC nic nie daje.Dowiedziałem się,że klimatyzacja jest ok.,bo badziewskie GWC i GGWC  obniży temp.może o 1oC.Dowiedziałem się,że GWC i rekuperator to mezalians ,Ze lepiej wydać kasę na rekuperator wraz z instalacją,niż na GWC,mimo,że daje te 8oC,a przy odrobinie chęci da średniodobową 14-16oC.Dowiedziałem się również,że lepiej wydawać pieniądze na rekuperatory i klimatyzatory ,niż zbudować ciepły -energooszczędny dom.Jakie szczęście,że nie czytałem tego rok temu jak budowałem.
Moje niewypasione GWC-rurowe-taki wałek z dziurą, najmniej skomplikowane(nie idzie go skomercjalizować), obniżą temp.w domu do 24oC .I tak sobie myślę,ile to wody w Wiśle upłynie aby poustawiać sobie priorytety.

----------


## jasiek71

> Ze lepiej wydać kasę na* rekuperator wraz z instalacją,*niż na GWC,mimo,że daje te 8oC,


no tak ...
u ciebie wentylacja to dziura w podłodze z GWC i dziura w suficie jako wyrzutnia ... :wink: 
a reszta musi mieć kanały, wentylatory i inne bzdety ...



> a przy odrobinie chęci da średniodobową 14-16oC.


a z tym to się wstrzymaj do końca nadchodzącego sezonu grzewczego ... :wink:

----------


## grzeniu666

> ile będzie się różniła temp. nawiewu w pomieszczeniach w nocy jak na zewnątrz będziemy mieli 20* a w domu 24* ?
> 
> zaznaczam...
> temperatura powietrza na anemostatach...
> to że na zewnątrz jest 20* wcale nie oznacza że w sypialni będzie ci leciało tyle samo ...
> 
> obstawiam różnicę ok. 1* a wiec *tyle co nic*...



a 5* to też nic (nic x 5 = ...) ?

Ile kosztuje średnio ten -1* przy instalacji klimatyzacji (może być "ze sklepu" vs takie GWC, lub analogicznie tymi ręcami, przy zakupie plus eksploatacji) dająca taki efekt. Moim zdaniem -2* to byłby całkiem odczuwalny wynik.

A że są inne sposoby na upały to prawda, ale nie wszystkie i nie zawsze darmowe czy możliwe do zastosowania bez innych (niż kasa) wyrzeczeń. Poza tym kto powiedzał że nie można sumować tych uzysków chłodu z różnych źródeł? Jak dla kogoś to _tyle co (prawie) nic_ jest warte te kilka tys... ?

Ale przychylam się za to do opinii że GWC (szczególnie GGWC) jest na FM trochę przereklamowane...

----------


## jasiek71

> Moim zdaniem -2* to byłby całkiem odczuwalny wynik.


http://img28.imageshack.us/img28/6145/sdc10999g.jpg

http://img801.imageshack.us/img801/1514/sdc11000a.jpg

to jest ten odczuwalny wynik ... :wink:

----------


## nydar

jasiek 71.Upraszczasz.System wentylacji,wymaga dostosowania .U mnie każde pomieszczenie to odpływ powietrza.Zresztą to,nie wynalazek.To powielenie rozwiązań stosowanych w 100-letnich kamienicach.Rekuperatory są twórcami tych bzdetów i tych kosztów.
Co do średniej.Uwierz .Dom poniżej 1,5kWk/m2 to niewyobrażalne możliwości odzyskiwania czegoś z ,,niczego"
Dom pasywny jest w zasięgu przeciętnego inwestora,tylko trzeba mieć odwagę przełamania stadnego pędu.

----------


## jasiek71

> U mnie każde pomieszczenie to *odpływ powietrza.*


w końcu coś sensownego ...

tylko taki układ ma możliwość działania tak jak powinno ...

system WM montowany standardowo można sobie w d... wsadzić

----------


## jasiek71

> Dom pasywny jest w zasięgu przeciętnego inwestora,tylko trzeba mieć odwagę przełamania stadnego pędu.


dla mnie to nic nowego ...
chyba zdążyłeś zauważyć że Ja nie poruszam się szablonowo ...

----------


## nydar

Nawiązując do przełamywania i szablonów.Czy waszym zdaniem jest możliwe aby GWC rurowe mogło funkcjonować z wentylacją grawitacyjną i to w upalne lato.Z tego co się czyta na forach ,to WG w lecie nie działa.

----------


## adam_mk

A Ty tego nie sprawdzałeś, że nie działa?
Wystarczy kartkę z zeszytu do kratki przystawić.
Jak działa - to kartka się "trzyma"
(ale latem się nie trzyma!)

MOŻNA tak zrobić, aby Twój pomysł zadziałał, ale trzeba by sobie odpowiednio do tego dom zbudować!
A tego się jakoś nie praktykuje...
(Nie wspominając o tym, ze który zwykły architekt Ci to poprawnie zaprojektuje?...)

Adam M.

----------


## jasiek71

> Nawiązując do przełamywania i szablonów.Czy waszym zdaniem jest możliwe aby GWC rurowe mogło funkcjonować z wentylacją grawitacyjną i to w upalne lato.Z tego co się czyta na forach ,to WG w lecie nie działa.


http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Komin_s%C5%82oneczny

----------


## grzeniu666

> ...U mnie każde pomieszczenie to *odpływ powietrza*.Zresztą to,nie wynalazek.To powielenie rozwiązań stosowanych w 100-letnich kamienicach...


W sensie że niby w każdym pomieszczeniu masz wyciąg? Nawiew też w każdym czy jakoś centralnie aby mieć możliwie krótki odcinek od centrali? Napiszcie coś więcej...

----------


## nydar

W skrócie .Każde pomieszczenie ma anemostat wyciągowy ustawiony jak najdalej od drzwi.Każdy anemostat ma króciec przejściowy przez strop do poddasza nieużytkowego,zaizolowanego ekofibrem(uprzedzę ewentualne obiekcje.wilgotność na poddaszu zmienia się max.od normy o 1-2%) Z poddasza zużyte powietrze usuwane jest na zewnątrz przy pomocy wentylatora.Nawiew realizowany jest w dwóch punktach budynku.To nie jest żaden wynalazek .Kiedyś domy miały poddasza nieużytkowe.Teraz się w nich mieszka.Zaletą takiego rozwiązania jest brak przegrzania budynku w lecie(max.temp.dachu jaką zmierzyłem to 80oC) ,dlatego temp.powietrza na wyrzutni jest wyższa od tej w domu.Zimą straty ciepła z wnętrza przez strop są bliskie zeru,ponieważ zużyte powietrze podgrzewa poddasze.Temperatura tego powietrza nigdy nie spada niżej pkt.rosy,stąd nie ma obaw o kondensację.

----------


## grzeniu666

*nydar*, rozumiem że nie masz wymiennika pow-pow (reku), natomiast nawiew puszczasz (możesz) przez GWC?

Tak się nienowocześnie składa ja też będę miał poddasze nieużytkowe (pod nim parter i pętro, izolowany wyższy strop a nie dach, ekofibrem ew. granulatem wełny, wentylowane kratkami pod kaletnicą), ale będę miał reku (wymiennik i wentyle - osobno). W sumie chyba nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie abym wyrzutnię zamiast na ścianie szczytowej dał na poddaszu ale czy to cokolwiek zmieni. Jak rozumiem istotą Twojego rozwiązania jest "krótki" i centralny nawiew, czyli jego małe straty temp. 

Tylko dlaczego to raczej mało popularne rozwiązanie - czy chodzi o ew. problemy z akustyką i dużym strumieniem na nawiewie? No i faktycznie chyba to rozwiązanie mniej uniwersalne w adaptacji do projektów.

Jak izolowane musiałyby być pojedyncze "nitki" nawiewu (przy popularnym typie instalacji) aby obciąć te straty temp. do takiego poziomu - na ile to wogóle możliwe?


EDIT: w zasadzie przy takim rozwiązaniu może możnaby zimą (przynajmniej) wyłączyć napęd nawiewu? Modyfikacja projektu instalacji do takiej postaci wydaje mi się całkiem łatwa, a dla powierzchni 120m2 może wystarczyłby jeden nawiew (np. na klatce schodowej). Toś mi zabił ćwieka... dzięki!  :smile:

----------


## nydar

Twoja i moja konstrukcja ,są zupełnie odmienne.Istotą mojego rozwiązania jest podgrzewanie nieużytkowego poddasza(zaizolowanego)zużytym powietrzem.Gdybym do tego poddasza nie dostarczał energii to by panowała minusowa temp.Ty nie masz zaizolowanego dachu ,więc wtłaczanie tam zużytego powietrza spowoduje wykraplanie i ogólną katastrofę. :no:  . Rekuperatora nie mam,bo moim rekuperatorem jest to poddasze.Natomiast nawiew realizuję przez GWC.Trudno aby rozwiązanie nie wymagające prawie niczego było popularne.Tego nie da się sprzedać w markecie.
W typowym domu GWC jako klima nie zadziała.

----------


## grzeniu666

> Twoja i moja konstrukcja ,są zupełnie odmienne.Istotą mojego rozwiązania jest podgrzewanie nieużytkowego poddasza(zaizolowanego)zużytym powietrzem.Gdybym do tego poddasza nie dostarczał energii to by panowała minusowa temp.Ty nie masz zaizolowanego dachu ,więc wtłaczanie tam zużytego powietrza spowoduje wykraplanie i ogólną katastrofę. .


Ups, no tak, palnąłem  :oops: 





> Trudno aby rozwiązanie nie wymagające prawie niczego było popularne.Tego nie da się sprzedać w markecie.


Chodzi mi o popularność na FM. Mnóstwo o WM tu już napisano po sto razy a tu taka heca  :wink: 





> W typowym domu GWC jako klima nie zadziała.


"Typowym" masz na myśli nie-pasywnym? No cóż, mój w najlepszym wypadku będzie pół-pasywny (3L), także pewnie cośtam spróbuję jak już zacząłem, co z tego wyjdzie zobaczę...

----------


## nydar

Masz duża przewagę.Twój dom  to nie ,,dworek'' z zamieszkałym poddaszem.Nie będziesz generował  gigantycznej ilości ciepła przez dach.Twoje poddasze musi być dobrze wentylowane.Rób GWC .W lecie twój dom będzie chłodniejszy od tych bez GWC.W zimie no cóż -będzie nieźle.

----------


## jasiek71

> Nawiew realizowany jest w *dwóch punktach budynku*


w jakich ...?
na nawiewie masz wentylator, czy napędza go podciśnienie wentylatora wyciągowego na poddaszu

wg. Mnie dobrym miejscem byłby hol w centralnej części domu, robiłby za coś w rodzaju głównego kanału nawiewowego ...
wyciągi pod sufitami we wszystkich pomieszczeniach sąsiadujących będą usuwały cieplejsze i zużyte powietrze znajdujące się bliżej sufitu
właśnie taka koncepcja nasuwa się mi po obserwacji i eksperymentach w moim domu ...

----------


## nydar

Wentylator wyciągowy realizuje zadanie a rozstaw nawiewów to po dł.budynku to 25-50-25%długości.Tylko pytanie brzmi,czy musi być ten wentylator.Proponowany przez ciebie komin słoneczny to ciut przesada.Ale twoje ukochane dziecko -kolektor powietrzny ,ciut przerobiony ,jako generator,,ciągu" dał by radę .Jak znajdziesz chwilę to opublikuj wszystkie możliwe dane z  tego kolektora.Przymierzam się do testów w przyszłym roku.

----------


## grzeniu666

> ...trzeba dokładnie czytać forum a nie bezmyślnie...


To było dobre  :big lol:

----------


## nydar

grzeniu666,nie zmieniaj zbyt pochopni swoich poglądów.Arturo,ty i coulignon macie jeden problem.Wam nie mieści się w głowach,że dom idzie podgrzewać suszarką do wlosów..GWC w waszym domu nie zadziała.Bo nie może.W moim zadziała.,bo potrzebuje energii tyle co w suszarce.Suszarka to 1,5kWh a moje GWC to max.2,5kWh.

----------


## nydar

To są relacje z mojego domu.U mnie GWC chłodzi.Chłodzi w upał,grzeje w zimie.Skąd twoje przekonanie ,że budował dobrze,skoro GWC  u niego nie działalo.

----------


## jasiek71

> Wentylator wyciągowy realizuje zadanie a rozstaw nawiewów to po dł.budynku to 25-50-25%długości.Tylko pytanie brzmi,czy musi być ten wentylator.Proponowany przez ciebie *komin słoneczny to ciut przesada.Ale twoje ukochane dziecko -kolektor powietrzny ,ciut przerobiony ,jako generator,,ciągu" dał by radę* .Jak znajdziesz chwilę to opublikuj wszystkie możliwe dane z  tego kolektora.Przymierzam się do testów w przyszłym roku.


czytasz w moich myślach  :wink: 

mam chytry plan jak przerobić moją WM tak żeby chłodzenie z GWC faktycznie coś dawało ...
jednocześnie pozbywając sie wentylatorów ...

----------


## jasiek71

> a nie bezmyślnie iść za głosem "ludu" lub innych marketingowców


problem w tym że przez ten* "głos ludu"* wszystkie WM są spier... na maksa  :wink:

----------


## nydar

Arturo 72.GWC to genialny sposób na pozyskiwanie ciepła i chłodu.I to jest fakt niezaprzeczalny.W zimie + 5-8oC.W upał +18oC,mimo że na zewnątrz odpowiednio -20 i + 30.Z tym nie będziesz chyba dyskutował,bo tak po prostu jest. Czyli praktycznie każdy posiadacz 40-50mb rury dysponuje ciepłem i chłodem o parametrach jw. w ilości 300-400m3/h .Z entalpii policzysz sobie ile tego jest.A jest mizernie to też wiadomo.Dlatego jak ktoś pobuduje domek-jeden wielki mostek termiczny,do tego wpadnie na genialny pomysł aby dach izolować np.styropianem,to i 10 takich rur nic zauważalnego nie spowoduje.Jeżeli natomiast GWC zastosuje się w domu plus minus pasywnym, to i chłodzi i grzeje.Ot i cała prawda o GWC.
ps.To,że mam kominek to pikuś,ale to ,że nie mam rekuperatora to już coś,i nadal pasywny.

----------


## byry007

A jak by zrobic ggwc i w naczyniu zbiorczym czy przelewowym nie wiem jak to sie nazywa dokładnie  :smile:  dać grzałkę taką jak od bufora na 220v i np w okresie przejściowym podgrzewać glikol żeby w domu nawiewało cieplejsze powietrze przez WM i coś podobnego zrobić latem jakąś małą lodówkę ?? można takie coś zrobić ?? czy to wogóle się nie kalkuluje ??

----------


## jasiek71

> A jak by zrobic ggwc i w naczyniu zbiorczym czy przelewowym nie wiem jak to sie nazywa dokładnie  dać grzałkę taką jak od bufora na 220v i np w okresie przejściowym podgrzewać glikol żeby w domu nawiewało cieplejsze powietrze przez WM i coś podobnego zrobić latem jakąś małą lodówkę ?? można takie coś zrobić ?? czy to wogóle się nie kalkuluje ??


to lepiej od razu daj zwykłą grzałkę i chłodziarkę ... :wink: 
po co Ci jeszcze GGWC ???

----------


## byry007

Albo zrobić drugi obieg do nagrzewania w okresy przejsciowe, zadałem pytanie czy tak by nie mozna było zrobić i czy wogóle jest sens tak robić  :smile:

----------


## Qter

można zrobić

sensu za bardzo nie widze

 :wink: 

PZDR

Qter

----------


## bajcik

Łoł, dwa tygodnie bez wątku a tu tyle dyskusji! Mam 2 pomysły:

Pomysł1)
Skoro gwc+wymiennik razem nie mają sensu, to może zakopana rura w rurze:?
http://forum.budujemydom.pl/index.ph...dpost&p=112128
Na oko lepsze niż samo GWC, i tańsze niż sam wymiennik.




> Klima jest wyjściem, ale drogim w eksploatacji niestety. Jakąś alternatywą jest klimakonwektor zasilany z GGWC (zamiast wody lodowej, glikol z kolektora ziemnego), ale potrzebuje wydajnego GGWC, a i tak musi być raczej przewymiarowany, bo liczony jest na zasilanie wodą o temperaturze 4 stopni. To wszystko powoduje, że koszty instalacyjne takiej "tańszej klimy" są zdecydowanie niestety wyższe od "normalnej" klimatyzacji. Chyba że pomyśli się kompleksowo na etapie planowania i do chłodzenia użyje kolektora od pompy ciepła (jesli będzie rewersyjna, to można by nawet zrobić aktywne chłodzenie, ale to już koszty utrzymania będa zbliżone do klimy).


Pomysł2)
A gdyby tak grzać CWU pompą powietrzną zasilaną z ciepła czerpni? Oczywiście byłoby albo za mało chłodu, albo za dużo ciepłej wody, i chłodzić by się przydało w I taryfie energetycznej, ale może jednak miałoby sens?

Pomysł3)
W sprawie przegrzewania mieszkań: a gdyby tak na skosach/suficie pomiędzy kartongipsem a wełną umieścić pexy z wodą? Wtedy mamy 2 rozwiązania:
P.3A: zimną wodę puścić wpierw przez te pexy a potem do kranów czy do ogródka. "Załączanie systemu" odbywałoby się jednym zaworem.
P.3B: wyciągać ciepło PC i pchać do CWU (albo na zewnątrz)

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Ciekawie, albo lepiej, wnioski co jakiś czas ulegają diametralnemu odwróceniu.
Jeszcze jesienią zeszłego roku *lud* szedł w kierunku rezygnacji z rekuperatora na poczet GWC. Teraz jest odwrotnie.
Jedynym pocieszeniem dla żwirowców i max-owców pozostaje funkcja nawilżania powietrza zimą.
Chyba że i tutaj doświadczenia użytkowników wskazują na co innego niż teoria.

----------


## ravbc

> Jedynym pocieszeniem dla żwirowców i max-owców pozostaje funkcja nawilżania powietrza zimą.
> Chyba że i tutaj doświadczenia użytkowników wskazują na co innego niż teoria.


Wskazują na to samo - ilość wilgoci jaką może przenieść powietrze zależy wprost od jego temperatury, a z GWC rzadko wylatuje gorące...

----------


## jasiek71

> Ciekawie, albo lepiej, wnioski co jakiś czas ulegają diametralnemu odwróceniu.
> Jeszcze jesienią zeszłego roku *lud* szedł w kierunku rezygnacji z rekuperatora na poczet GWC. Teraz jest odwrotnie.


tu pojawia się mały problem ...
wymiennik gruntowy ma odpowiedni potencjał, tylko instalacje budowane tak jak każe "głos ludu" uniemożliwiają mu poprawne działanie ...

----------


## bajcik

jasiek71 - czyli jak robić żeby było dobrze?

----------


## jasiek71

> jasiek71 - czyli jak robić żeby było dobrze?


kolega * nydar* już naświetlił jak powinno być a ja po wszystkich swoich eksperymentach doszedłem do podobnych wniosków...

wszystkie nawiewy w ciągach komunikacyjnych...
a wszystkie pomieszczenia przylegające do korytarzy anemostaty wyciągowe ...

----------


## bajcik

aaale ja pytałem o kwestię czy reku, czy gwc, czy oba, czy żadne?

----------


## autorus

OBA   :smile:   Kwestia tylko jakie gwc.

----------


## ravbc

Raczej:
WM+GWC tak
WM+reku tak
WM+reku+GWC niekoniecznie

Jeszcze jest kwestia jak dokładnie ta WM zrobiona...




> wszystkie nawiewy w ciągach komunikacyjnych...
> a wszystkie pomieszczenia przylegające do korytarzy anemostaty wyciągowe ...


Według mnie to nadmierne uproszczenie, ale w sumie chyba niedalekie od prawdy. Kilka wątpliwości: co z pomieszczeniami nie przylegającymi do ciągów komunikacyjnych? Co z pomieszczeniami które same robią za ciąg komunikacyjny? Co w przypadkach "brudnych" ciągów komunikacyjnych, które nie koniecznie muszą idealnie pachnieć (przedsionek, przejście do garażu)? Generalnie dobrze zrobić WM wcale nie jest łatwo i w sumie chyba najmniejszym problemem jest dobór centrali (o ile w ogóle jest potrzebna, bo jak dowodzi nydar, da się żyć bez niej).
Jeśli chodzi o chłodzenie budynku (zwłaszcza poddasza) to zdecydowanie dobrym pomysłem jest wyciąganie przegrzanego powietrza z pomieszczeń, a nie domieszanie do niego zimnego (dlatego wyciąg, zamiast nawiewu). Tylko czy zimą to też taki najlepszy pomysł?

----------


## R&K

zawsze mozna założyć trójnik i sterować przepustnicą - w zależności od potrzeby wyciągać lub nawiewać ... tylko trzeba to dobrze zaprojektować

----------


## nydar

,,Tylko czy zimą to też taki najlepszy pomysł".Taka konfiguracja anemostatów pozwala w upały zejść z temp.o 2-3oC w stosunku do typowej wentylacji.Ale tych upałów jest tylko parę dni w roku.I GWC daje radę schłodzić dobrze zaizolowane wnętrze.Cała zabawa zaczyna się dopiero zimą,kiedy na nieogrzewanym poddaszu w najsilniejsze mrozy masz +12,czy 14oC.Czysty zysk prawie zero strat przez sufit..Jest jeden warunek.Należy tak zaprojektować izolację,aby temp.na poddaszu nie spadała poniżej 10oC,przy określonej ilości energii zawartej w powietrzu.No i ta izolacja to nie powinna być wata,czy wełna mineralna  ,a ekofiber,wełna drzewna.Chodzi o to aby izolacja była jednocześnie buforem chwilowych nadmiarów wilgoci(kąpiel,gotowanie itp).Testowałem to rozwiązanie zimą przy mokrych pracach(gipsowanie).Tak ekstremalne warunki nie mają żadnego wpływu na wilgotność więźby a co dopiero normalne,bytowe.

----------


## swistak81

Ale panowie czemu wywarzacie otwarte drzwi. Nawiewać w ciągach komunikacyjnych? Co to za pomysł? Po co wam świeże powietrze w korytarzu. Nie lepiej mieć je w sypialni? Przecież racjonalnym jest wyciąg w pomieszczeniach brudnych=wymagających (kuchnia=smrodki+ wilgoć gotowania; łazienka=smrodek+wilgoć kąpielowa).
Trójniki? Przerost formy nad treścią... Kto i po co ma za to płacić?
GWC do reku - potrzebne by wentylacja sprawnie działała zimą.
Latem domu nie schłodzi, lekko opóźni ogrzewanie.
Raku latem tez pomaga spowolnić proces ogrzewania się domku podczas upałów.
Ale z własnych doświadczeń coś dodam:
1. Gdy nie gotujemy w domu - w najgorsze upały temp. w domu wzrastała max o 0,5st przez dzień (rolety zasunięte).
2. To samo z gotowaniem - nawet do 1,5st w stosunku do porannej temperatury (dużo).
3. Ciepła bytowego + ogrzewanie słonka - tego nie zniweluje żadne GWC. 10x więcej latem dają rolety zewnętrzne niż GWC.
4. Dla mnie wentylacja mechaniczna w zimie to coś cudownego (mniejsza z tym czy z reku czy nie, z reku mniej boli po prostu).
  Komfort jest nie do porównania, a czuć go najfajniej, gdy odwiedzi się dom bez reku, niewietrzony bo "szkoda ciepła"...
5. W lecie te 200-300m3/h to za mało w godzinach nocnych (gdy w domu 24st a na zewn. +18st). W dzień leci reku bez bypassu, w nocy uchylam okna mając ~15x wydajniejszą wentylację. Takimi zabiegami w te okropne upały (po 34st w cieniu) - na dole nie przekroczyłem 25st, na górze 26st). A z reguły było 1-1,5 st mniej niż przytaczam. Salon na dole - rano 23st, na wieczór po gotowaniu (otwarta kuchnia) było 24,5st. Cudownie było wejść z pola do domu  :smile: .
6. Mam wylot z PPC puszczony na korytarz parteru. Ten chłód naprawdę da się wyczuć i jest to zupełnie darmowa (bo przy okazji) namiastka klimy. Najwięcej leciało mi z niej 12st (przy 34 na zewn.; przy 28st -> +8st). GWC - działało by podobnie gdyby było puszczone do jednego pomieszczenia, a nie na cały dom.

To takie moje przemyślenia, oparte częściowo na teorii, ale w większości jednak na doświadczeniu.
Pozdrawiam wszystkich i życzę zadowolenia z instalacji, jakiekolwiek wybierzecie  :smile: .

----------


## R&K

a swistak siedzi i zawija je w te sreberka ....

pomyśl trochę .... jeśli nawiewasz powietrze do pokoju to jest ono chłodniejsze , miesza się ale w większości opada na dół i wyciągane jest przez drzwi do pomieszczeń gdzie jest wyciąg , powietrze pod sufitem "kisi się" i ma wysoka temperaturę


zupełnie inaczej jest gdy powietrze przez pokój jest wyciągane 


co do brudnych pomieszczeń lub takich gdzie są zapachy - to tylko i wyłacznie odpowiedni projekt i siła wyciągów w poszczególnych pomieszczeniach zalatwi sprawę 

u mnie tak jest w połowie domu - w sumie przez przypadek bardziej niż by było to świadomie zaplanowane - ale dobrze bo jest tak w salonie ktory jest od południa , w sypialniach od wschodu i północy jest klasycznie - ale one aż tak bardzo nie będą się przegrzewały  latem

muszę pomyśleć co zrobić z poddaszem ....

----------


## nydar

Swistak81.Odnoszę wrażenie ,że nie rozumiesz intencji.Nie chodzi o to aby nawiewy były w ciągach komunikacyjnych,tylko oto aby były jak najbliżej grupy ,,odbiorców" świeżego powietrza.Taki dom trzeba zaprojektować od początku do końca ,aby wszystkie systemy stanowiły jeden system.GWC nie zadziała dobrze latem w twoim domu bo masz 16cm styropianu na ścianach.A to nie jest dobra izolacja chroniąca przed upalnym słońcem.Racjonalnym jest zainstalowanie wyciągów w każdym pomieszczeniu domu,a nawiewów  jak najbliżej grup ,,odbiorców",bo przy odpowiedniej izolacji ścian i dachu oraz zabezpieczeniu okien od zysków słonecznych,GWC schłodzi taki dom.
,,Kuchnia = smrodki" to jest mój ulubiony tekst rekuperatowców.Moje ulubione pytanie,,gotujecie tam brudne gacie i skarpety?"

----------


## nydar

Pięknie to rozrysowała Renata.Tak właśnie to działa.

----------


## nydar

,,GWC nie schłodzi domu.." Trudno dyskutować z taką tezą.Nie można też dyskutować z tezą,że GWC nie schłodzi garażu blaszanego 140m2.Można jednak dyskutować z tezą,że 140m2 domu pasywnego może być schłodzone przez GWC.

----------


## swistak81

Popieram właśnie, że GWC nie schłodzi domu latem. Nie ma szans. I mam bardzo podobne odczucia co Coulignon. Tyle że mój Brink (z informacji kolegów z forum bez GWC) zaczyna zamarzać przy -7st. Stąd pisałem, że GWC nie jest dla zysku, ale dla lepszej i spokojnej pracy reku zimą.
W lecie - nie schłodzi domu (ale jeden pokój już by dał radę). Natomiast spowolni proces nagrzewania się domu.

Smrodki smrodki. Przecież nie piszę, że g...m jedzie. Smażenie czegokolwiek (nie wspomnę o rybie, frytkach), pieczenie (czy mięsa czy słodkości), nawet gotowanie niektórych potraw potrafi się roznieść na cały dom. Co w tym dziwnego? Ja tego nie lubię. Wolę to szybko usunąć.
Ten wasz pomysł z nawiewami - wg mnie jak wspomniałem to przerost. Ja nie zauważyłem nigdzie gorszego działania wentylacji. Może z jednego powodu. Piszecie że leci zimne powietrze. Z obserwacji powiem, że powietrze nigdy nie odbiegało więcej jak o jakieś 2st. Nie opadnie na dół, ani nie poleci do góry.
Rysunek piękny i prawdziwy, ale dla dużo większych dT niż są w rzeczywistości.
Jest może i dobrym rozwiązaniem dawanie nawiewu i wywiewu w każdym z pomieszczeń. Ale wówczas  strasznie przekombinujecie instalację, będzie plątanina. No a nie wspomnę już o koszcie takiej instalacji.

----------


## nydar

Instalacja.10 anemostatów wyciągowych +10 przejść przez strop,2 nawiewy + 12mb rury,wentylator.Ot i cała skomplikowana instalacja.Wydaje mi się,że przy WM,prościej to już się nie da.Taniej można, ale to w przyszłym roku, jak Jasiek uruchomi WG działającą latem.

----------


## swistak81

Nydar nie w tym rzecz. Ja popierałem ewentualnie nawiew i wywiew w każdym pomieszczeniu. A problemem wówczas zawsze będzie krzyżowanie się rur/przewodów.
I będą się krzyżować kilkukrotnie jak ma być w każdym pomieszczeniu i nawiew i wywiew.
To co proponujecie - mnie nie przekonuje. Ale to tylko ja  :smile: . Każdy robi wg własnego uznania.

----------


## R&K

> ,,GWC nie schłodzi domu.." Trudno dyskutować z taką tezą.Nie można też dyskutować z tezą,że GWC nie schłodzi garażu blaszanego 140m2.Można jednak dyskutować z tezą,że 140m2 domu pasywnego może być schłodzone przez GWC.


pisał o tym j-j nie raz - u niego GWC od kwietnia chodziło ... tylko i wyłącznie dla komfortu 



> przez ost. 3 dni - średnio niecałe 9oC. A czy mi sie dogrzewanie włącza? Nie, od połowy kwietnia działa klima, jeszcze nie cały dzień na max. obrotach ale na 50-70%.
> 
> pzdr





> GWC robi mi za klimę  już 3 sezon i daje super rezultaty.
> 
> pzdr





> Wiem . Nie liczyłem oszczędności bo klima daje tylko straty  przy dostarczonym komforcie ale praca wentylatorów na max. biegu to ok 1,5-2,0 kWh dziennie a więc ok 1 zł dziennie latem. A komfort super. Moja żona narzeka nawet często że za zimno.
> 
> pzdr


nie wiem co robi j-j - ale działa , potwierdza to też nydar , i ja wieże że działa ....w domach pasywnych !!!!

należy podkreślić tutaj wymóg - "zabezpieczeniu okien od zysków słonecznych,GWC schłodzi taki dom." o czym pisał NYDAR ponieważ GWC nie jest wstanie tych zysków zniwelować - tu jedynie mogą zrobic rolety lub okiennice

i jeszcze jedno bo chyba to kilka osób zignorowało - wentylacja nydar'a ma jedną niepowtarzalną zaletę  - usuwa nadmiar ciepła spod sufitu - w pokoju jest średnio powiedzmy 23-25 stopni - ale w lecie pod sufitem znacznie więcej - to po 1 , po 2 jeśli GWC dostarcza powietrze bardzo chłodne do domu to a) idzie ono w 1 kolejności na schłodzenie powietrza pod sufitem , b) jeśli nie zdąży opada na dół i wędruje do innego pomieszczenia i jest wyciągane z domu i wyrzucane - bardzo mała ilość energii (chłodu) pozostaje w domu ....

----------


## autorus

nawiew i wywiem w każdym pomieszczeniu to przesada, Widzę tylko sens takiego rozwiązania w pomieszczeniach które są szczelnie zamknięte, np wiatrołap. 

Inna sprawa , że zaczynam się gubić do czego dąży ten watek. Wydawało mi się ze tu chodzi o to jak zbudować gwc a nie czy się opłaca czy nie.

----------


## R&K

i tak i nie .... 
nie ma jaska online bo by Ci dokładnie napisał- robił kiedyś pomiary temperatury szyby w oknie balkonowym - mimo że okno było pod okapem / kolejnym balkonem , promienie słoneczne odbijały się od balkonu i ogrzewały szybę niemal w takim samym stopniu jakby promienie świeciły bezpośrednio ..... bardzo pouczający eksperyment ...

tak więc jest jeszcze jeden warunek .... zależy co masz przed oknem ? jesli jakiś taras lub chodniczek - to okap niewiele da ....

----------


## nydar

Tematem jest GWC .I piszemy o GWC, czy coś da,czy jest zbędne.W jakich warunkach coś da.Dlaczego jednemu da a innemu nie.
Autorus bez urazy.9 pomieszczeń z 10-ma wyciągami.Dwa nawiewy.
Renata. Każda powierzchnia ,,śliska" typu kafle na tarasie to reflektor.Ale matowe drewno już nie.Okap przy drewnianym tarasie da radę ,ale w południe, latem .Przy wystawie południowej jest jeszcze zachód.Wtedy słońce najbardziej może przegrzać.Karczując działkę,zostawiłem sosenki od zachodu,będą przycinane na jakieś 5m..Zachodzące słoneczko nie dociera do okien,a południowe nie daje rady,bo okap.Ot takie pasywne metody walki z nadmiarem ciepła.Od południowej strony drzew nie ma,więc marcowe słońce już podgrzewa posadzkę.

----------


## R&K

nam nie musisz tego tłumaczyć - wiemy jak to działa ...
aha i pisze głównie Konrad  :wink:  

już w listopadzie ubiegłego roku w swoim dzienniku zamieściłem takie oto zdjęcie 


jesienią i w zimie salon i kuchnia będą idealnie doświetlone i dogrzewane 
w lecie tylko do południa słońce będzie w salonie za to całe popołudnie w kuchni - będzie trzeba może jeszcze tej jesieni posadzić jakiegoś krzaka ...

tu fotka w połowie czerwca koło godziny 13:30 - brak słońca w salonie i kuchni



i fotka 2 lipca w późnych godzinach popołudniowych - brak słońca w kuchni !!!


do tego mam  rolety ....

----------


## nydar

Fajny domek masz Renata.Jedno pokoleniowy.Rozsądny.Dzieci i tak polecą w świat  po studiach a okien do mycia nie ubędzie.Musisz być dumna z Konrada :big grin: .Między słupem a ścina rozważył bym ruszt a na nim winobluszcz.W zimę przepuści słońce,a w lecie da cień.

----------


## nydar

W pewnym wieku facetom wydaje się,że są dowcipni.

----------


## jasiek71

> Po raz kolejny muszę zacytować *coulignon*-a,fakt,on nie ma pasywnego a tylko energooszczędny ale ilu inwestorów może pochwalić się pasywnym ?


a ja po raz kolejny ...
wszystkie komercyjnie projektowane WM są do dooopy ... :yes: 
nydar ma zrobione poprawnie ...
R&K...   widzę że bardzo dokładnie zrozumiałeś mój wykład i rysuneczki poglądowe są gites ...
swistak81...  masz standardowo zrobione rozprowadzenie powietrza przez WM ...
masz do mnie ok. 70km może wpadniesz kiedyś to zrobię Tobie symulację działania po twojemu i po mojemu ( i nydar-a )
tylko się tobie wydaje że wentylacja u ciebie działa dobrze ... :yes:

----------


## jasiek71

> nawiew i wywiem w każdym pomieszczeniu to przesada, Widzę tylko sens takiego rozwiązania w pomieszczeniach które są szczelnie zamknięte, np wiatrołap. 
> 
> Inna sprawa , że zaczynam się gubić do czego dąży ten watek. Wydawało mi się ze tu chodzi o to jak zbudować gwc a nie czy się opłaca czy nie.


jak już coś robimy ...
 to róbmy to tak jak należy ... :wink: 

kto tu pisze że każde pomieszczenie ma mieć nawiew i wywiew ...?
nawiewy robisz w korytarzach a wyciągi we wszystkich innych pomieszczeniach...

----------


## swistak81

Jasiek, ja sobie dam conieco uciąć, że nie odczuję różnicy między moją a Twoją wentylacją.
Procentowo, może zaryzykuję na Twoją korzyść i powiem, że Twoja działa lepiej o 10%. 
Ale żaden nos tego nie wyczuje  :smile: . Nie oskarżaj ludzi, że coś im się wydaje, skoro czują różnicę.
A różnicę da się wyczuc ale drastyczną, czyli mając WM lub mając WG i je porównując.
U mnie jest świeżo, nie ma zaduchu, nic nie "pachnie". I nie ma grzybka. Więc widać i czuć różnicę (jedynie nie słychać co tutaj akurat na plus.)...

Twój pomysł - w teorii coś w tym jest. Ale w praktyce wg mnie różnica jest niezauważalna. Autosugestia działa jedynie.
To tak trochę mi pachnie obiegową opinią - "panie podłogówka unosi kurz i jest koszmar"...
To apropo opadania powietrza z nawiewów.

----------


## jasiek71

> Jasiek, ja sobie dam conieco uciąć, że nie odczuję różnicy między moją a Twoją wentylacją.
> Procentowo, może zaryzykuję na Twoją korzyść i powiem, że Twoja działa lepiej o 10%. 
> Ale żaden nos tego nie wyczuje . Nie oskarżaj ludzi, że coś im się wydaje, skoro czują różnicę.
> A różnicę da się wyczuc ale drastyczną, czyli mając WM lub mając WG i je porównując.
> U mnie jest świeżo, nie ma zaduchu, nic nie "pachnie". I nie ma grzybka. Więc widać i czuć różnicę (jedynie nie słychać co tutaj akurat na plus.)...
> 
> Twój pomysł - w teorii coś w tym jest. Ale w praktyce wg mnie różnica jest niezauważalna. Autosugestia działa jedynie.
> To tak trochę mi pachnie obiegową opinią - "panie podłogówka unosi kurz i jest koszmar"...
> To apropo opadania powietrza z nawiewów.


tak bardziej łopatologicznie ....
co się stanie jak w sypialni z nawiewem zapalisz sobie papieroska ?
dymek z niego wymiesza się i zostanie stopniowo wypychany na korytarz a następnie do części domu z wyciągiem...
czyli przewędruje przez połowę chałupy ...

teraz  zobrazuj sobie to w przypadku wyciągu w sypialni a nawiewu w korytarzu obok ... :wink:

----------


## jasiek71

> To apropo opadania powietrza z nawiewów.


uważaj z tym dawaniem obciąć sobie "conieco"... :big grin:

----------


## swistak81

> tak bardziej łopatologicznie ....
> co się stanie jak w sypialni z nawiewem zapalisz sobie papieroska ?
> dymek z niego wymiesza się i zostanie stopniowo wypychany na korytarz a następnie do części domu z wyciągiem...


No właśnie, wymiesza się. Więc gdzie to opadanie powietrza???




> czyli przewędruje przez połowę chałupy ...


Jakie pół chałupy? Wyciągi się robi na każdym korytarzu, (jak trzeba i na schodach) i zaraz obok w łazienkach.
Co nie wciągnie korytarz, to wciągnie łazienka. Więc z żadnego "czystego" pomieszczenia nic niedobrego do innego "czystego" pomieszczenia nie przejdzie.
A z sypialni jeszcze lepiej, bo wyciąg mam obok w garderobie.

Nie stanie się nic niedobrego co próbujesz przytoczyć...
A co do obcinania - coś oszukujesz lub nie czytasz uważnie - nie za tę kwestię miało być obcinanie...

----------


## jasiek71

> No właśnie, wymiesza się. Więc gdzie to opadanie powietrza???


rusz głową  ...
jak masz zamknięte drzwi pomiędzy pomieszczeniami to którędy przepływa powietrze ?

jak stoisz pod anemostatem to czuć że dmucha, jak myślisz dlaczego ?
podgrzej to powietrze do temp. ciut wyższej niż w pomieszczeniu a przestaniesz odczuwać nawiew, zgadnij dlaczego ?

ja nie teoretyzuje, wszystko najpierw dokładnie mierzę ...
przede wszystkim mi nikt nie płaci za wszelkie dociekania i eksperymenty, to że podzielę się tą wiedzą na FM jest moja prywatna sprawą
jeżeli uważasz że jest inaczej to udowodnij nam że jest dobrze tak jak Ty to opisujesz, samo pisanie nie wystarczy...

ja kończę ...
nie muszę udowadniać nikomu że Nie jestem krokodylem ...

pozdrawiam

----------


## nydar

Reasumując .Każda wentylacja jest mniej lub bardziej skutecznym środkiem do osiągnięcia celu jakim jest świeże powietrze w domu.W tym mniej lub bardziej mieści się tylko kilka stopni w plusie lub minusie .Myślę,że o to nie warto dać sobie obcinać co nieco.
Poważniejszym problemem (mimo genetycznego przystosowania) jest wentylacja w zimie.O ile w lecie mamy naście gram wody w m3,nie rzadko zbyt wiele,o tyle w zimie jak to napisał adam mk,wilgoć to to białe co na ziemi leży.Borykam się z problemem zbyt suchej cery.Nawet kremy nawilżające niewiele dają.Więc jest problem.Na forum preferowany jest pomysł aby zimą ograniczać wymianę powietrza.Przy szczelnym domu jest to jakiś sposób.Tylko pytanie ,czy na tak przykręconej wentylacji chcielibyśmy mieszkać cały rok.Skoro nie,. to dlaczego można przez kilka miesięcy.Meble ,dywany ,lakiery itd wszystko co nas otacza w domu wydziela prawie całą tablice Mendelejewa.Z wiadomego kraju naukowcy stwierdzili,że powietrze w domach jest kilkukrotnie bardziej zanieczyszczone od zewnętrznego.Stąd instynkt mi podpowiada aby wentylacja zimą chodziła tak samo jak latem.Tylko,że wtedy wilgotność spadnie do 20%. Można by zainstalować na wlocie do budynku jaki nawilżacz,który by suche powietrze z GWC uzdatniał.Macie coś takiego w swoich instalacjach? Można coś takiego kupić ,czy raczej zrobić samemu?

----------


## autorus

Odnośnie wilgoci znalazłem coś takiego. Znajomy z innego forum go ma. 

http://www.tywent.pl/pl/b3b.wx_30,produkt,6,4,1.html

----------


## nydar

Trochę drogo jak za nawilżacz.

----------


## autorus

też uważam ze te reku sa nawet podejrzanie tanie   :smile:

----------


## nydar

Wbrew pozorom nawilżanie powietrza nie jest takie proste i oczywiste.W moim przypadku to 500-700g/h aby zimą osiągnąć 40% przy 200m3/h.Obawiam się,że podziurkowany pex niewie by dał .Powietrze odparowując wodę straci na temperaturze.A ta ilość wody nie ,,zmieści" się w zimnym powietrzu.Należało by najpierw podgrzać suche powietrze ,które tracąc temperaturę przejmie wodę i do tego nie pozwoli na kondensację.Myślę raczej o czymś w rodzaju zbiornika ze stałym poziomem wody i coś w rodzaju mopa zanurzonego w tej wodzie.Najlepiej z naturalnego włókna,z regulacją długości.Działało by to jak knot.Dłuższy knot więcej wilgoci .Krótszy mniej.Między tymi knotami przepływało by powietrze.Tylko po jakimś czasie knoty uległy by mineralizacji.nie jest to problemem,bo tak zmineralizowane knoty i tak by podciągały wodę.Zastanawia mnie jedynie ,czy w wilgotnym ciepłym środowisku nie narosną jakieś robale,mimo,że byłby stały dopływ świeżej wody.

----------


## jasiek71

> Wbrew pozorom nawilżanie powietrza nie jest takie proste i oczywiste.W moim przypadku to 500-700g/h aby zimą osiągnąć 40% przy 200m3/h.Obawiam się,że podziurkowany pex niewie by dał .Powietrze odparowując wodę straci na temperaturze.A ta ilość wody nie ,,zmieści" się w zimnym powietrzu.Należało by najpierw podgrzać suche powietrze ,które tracąc temperaturę przejmie wodę i do tego nie pozwoli na kondensację.Myślę raczej o czymś w rodzaju zbiornika ze stałym poziomem wody i coś w rodzaju mopa zanurzonego w tej wodzie.Najlepiej z naturalnego włókna,z regulacją długości.Działało by to jak knot.Dłuższy knot więcej wilgoci .Krótszy mniej.Między tymi knotami przepływało by powietrze.Tylko po jakimś czasie knoty uległy by mineralizacji.nie jest to problemem,bo tak zmineralizowane knoty i tak by podciągały wodę.Zastanawia mnie jedynie ,czy w wilgotnym ciepłym środowisku nie narosną jakieś robale,mimo,że byłby stały dopływ świeżej wody.


taki pomysł kiedyś wrzuciłem do mojego dziennika ...



kolektor powietrzny dostarczy wystarczająco suche i ciepłe powietrze aby to działało ...

----------


## jasiek71

jeszcze taka ciekawostka dot. wentylacji...

tyle w kuchni...

http://img600.imageshack.us/img600/4710/sdc11006p.jpg

a tyle na anemostacie wyciągowym ...

http://img822.imageshack.us/img822/3131/sdc11005u.jpg

ok. 5,5m2 okien skierowanych na zachód

----------


## autorus

kolega adam_mk tez propono9wał w wodnym 2 separator do studni  :smile:

----------


## jasiek71

> jeszcze taka ciekawostka dot. wentylacji...
> 
> tyle w kuchni...
> 
> http://img600.imageshack.us/img600/4710/sdc11006p.jpg
> 
> a tyle na anemostacie wyciągowym ...
> 
> http://img822.imageshack.us/img822/3131/sdc11005u.jpg
> ...


a tak wygląda to rano kiedy słońce nie świeci...

http://img809.imageshack.us/img809/4373/sdc11009a.jpg

http://img641.imageshack.us/img641/9127/sdc11008t.jpg

wnioski wyciągnąć samemu ... :wink:

----------


## ravbc

> wnioski wyciągnąć samemu ...


Masz kiczowato zlokalizowane okna w kuchni?  :wink: 

Co do nawilżania powietrza zimą - osobiście nie wierzę w jakiekolwiek mechanizmy "centralnego" nawilżania, bo w większości instalacji problemem będzie takie zaizolowanie kanałów, by tej wilgoci w tych kanałach "po drodze" nie stracić. Krótko mówiąc: mam poważne wątpliwości, by udało się przenieść mocno wilgotne powietrze kanałami leżącymi często w niestety chłodniejszym otoczeniu, bez zawilgocenia tychże kanałów. No w instalacji Nydara może by się dało, ale większość WM wygląda jednak (niestety?) inaczej...

----------


## jasiek71

> Masz kiczowato zlokalizowane okna w kuchni?


taki był projekt i tak są usytuowane...

to co byśmy chcieli..., a to co możemy zrobić na danej działce ciężko pogodzić... :yes: 

moim zdaniem wystarczy poprawnie zaprojektować WM i nie powinno być problemów z przegrzewaniem pomieszczeń

* nydar* jaką masz wydajność wentylacji ?
coś mi się wydaje że przy twoim układzie wystarczą mniejsze wydajności dla uzyskania takiego jak nie lepszego efektu ...

----------


## nydar

Mam wentylator kanałowy max .400m3/h jak schły wylewki od ogrzewania podłogowego ,i gips na ścianach ,to chodził na pełnych obrotach.Docelowo przewiduję 200m3/h , o każdej porze roku ,z opcją na 400 w upały(w razie czego).200m3 to u mnie 1/2 wymiany.Jestem przekonany o słuszności takiej ilości powietrza,stąd pomysł o nawilżaniu w zimie.We wrześniu powstanie model,coby oszacować ile tych ,,knotów będzie potrzebne dla 200m3/h.Jestem zwolennikiem napędów bez pompkowych,gdzie tylko się da,stąd knoty,które będą podciągały wodę.Podejrzewam,że będzie konieczne podgrzewanie wstępne powietrza.Odparowanie 0,7Lwody/h obniży temp.powietrza o ok.8oC.,a to może spowodować kondensację w nawiewach.Temp.na wyjściu z GWC poniżej 15oC spowoduje ,że w instalacji nawiewnej rozpocznie się kondensacja.

----------


## ravbc

Przy tej wielkości akwarium i takiej w nim temperaturze, to w zasadzie możesz je traktować jak ogrzewanie płaszczyznowe. W domu pasywnym prawdopodobnie miał byś problemy utrzymać znośne temperatury pomieszczeń wokół tego akwarium (oczywiście o ile faktycznie będzie duże na pół ściany)...

----------


## nydar

Już przy kilkustopniowym mrozie i przy wentylacji 200m3/h tej wody potrzeba przeszło 10l,ale na dobę.I to tylko aby uzyskać 40% wilgotności.Obawiam się,że akwarium za dużo nie pomoże ,chyba,że ograniczysz znacznie wymianę powietrza.Jestem wrogiem ograniczania wymiany powietrza zimą,tylko po to aby wzrosła wilgotność powietrza.O ile zbyt suche powietrze wyczujemy od razu,o tyle to co w nim jest ,po latach.

----------


## adam_mk

Obawiam się, że to, co zaczynacie opisywać jest już klimatyzacją  bardziej jak systemem wentylacyjnym.

MOŻNA sobie dla wnętrz i spokoju ducha przygotować dowolnie dużo powietrza uzdatnionego (wilgotność/temperatura/zapylenie), tyle, ze to kosztuje, z czym liczyć się trzeba!

Każdemu wolno, jak lubi...

Adam M.

----------


## nydar

Nie po to wpakowałem w GWC rurowe tyle entuzjazmu i kasy aby było niekompletne zimą.To jest tylko kilkaset litrów wody do odparowania za 300-400PLN/rok.I myślę,że ta ilość energii nie powinna mieć wpływu na status budynku(>1,5kWh/m2),skoro grzałka w rekuperatorze jest tylko urządzeniem pomocniczym.Zużyta energia przez grzałkę nie jest traktowana jak energia do ogrzewania domu.Swoją drogą to ciekawe jest.

----------


## adam_mk

nydar
Obserwuję Twoje działania jakiś czas...
Z wieloma Twoimi obserwacjami się w pełni zgadzam.
Ale...
Wentylacja ma wentylować = kontrolować wilgotność względną atmosfery wnętrz!
Dobra jest wtedy , gdy to właśnie robi!
MOŻNA do niej dostawić nawilżacze, podgrzewacze itd, itp, ale wtedy przestaje być wentylacją (pure) a zaczyna być klimatyzacją !
GWC jest wsparciem wentylacji. TYLKO WSPARCIEM!
Tak samo jak reku...

Adam M.

----------


## nydar

Wentylacja to przecież nawiew i wywiew.Kombinacja z rekuperatorem ,to nadal wentylacja(mimo,że podnosisz temp.powietrza). Kombinacja z GWC,to nadal wentylacja.Zakładając filtry na czerpni , obrabiamy-oczyszczamy powietrze,i nadal to będzie wentylacja.Montując rekuperator z odzyskiem wilgoci (bez względu na to co o tym sądzimy),to nadal będzie układ wentylacyjny.Dlaczego więc GWC z nawilżaczem mamy definiować jako klimatyzację.
Zresztą.Jak zwał tak zwał.Ważne aby cel osiągnąć jak najtaniej inwestycyjnie i jak najtaniej eksploatacyjnie.
O ile wentylacja kojarzy mi się z wymianą powietrza w okolicach do 1/2 kubatury.Zastąpienie powietrza zużytego świeżym.O tyle klimatyzacja to powietrze w obiegu zamkniętym z wydajnością kilku kubatur/h,z funkcją grzania lub chłodzenia.

----------


## ravbc

Ja tam się na tym nie znam, ale wydaje mnie się, że próba centralnego zapewnienia odpowiedniego poziomu wilgotności we wszystkich pomieszczeniach na raz, będzie nietrywialna w realizacji (i większe problemy przewiduję w dostarczeniu tej wilgoci na miejsce, niż samemu jej pozyskaniu). A co do nazewnictwa: klimatyzacja to zapewnienie odpowiedniego stanu "klimatu", czyli w sumie temperatury, wilgotoności, a często też zapachu (czy szerzej składu). A że najłatwiej (i co ciekawe zwykle też najtaniej) to osiągnąć przez recyrkulację (zwykle jednak z domieszaniem świeżego), to tak są te układy konstruowane... BTW: kanały klimatyzacji centralnej czyści (czy też odgrzybia) się regularnie nie przez przypadek.

----------


## nydar

Ważne,aby temperatura powietrza i jego wilgotność była wyższa od pkt.rosy.Wtedy da radę rozprowadzić to powietrze po budynku.
Zdobyłem sznurek bawełniany śr.3mm.namoczył się na 20cm.od lustra wody.Zna ktoś lepszy materiał

----------


## adam_mk

"Zna ktoś lepszy materiał ..."

TAK!
ZNA!!!
Obejrzyj sobie jakie drzewo....
Tą właśnie metodą woda dociera do samego jego wierzchołka.
A cedry, na ten przykład, maja naprawdę sporo metrów "w górę"...
 :Lol: 

Mam wrażenie, ze wyważasz otwarte drzwi.
Do tego - mało wprawnie.
Zaniedbałeś sporo efektów ubocznych TEGO rozwiązania.
Tworzysz niszę dla mikroorganizmów, w której świetnie się będą czuły!!!
Po co?
Dom ma być dla Ciebie a nie dla nich!

Adam M.

----------


## nydar

Miałem kiedyś nawilżacz .Kilkanaście obracających się talerzyków w wodzie i do tego wentylator.Kilka lat zimą pracował.Myślisz,że tego typu nawilżacze są trucicielami?Tam dolewa się ciągle świeżej wody.

----------


## ravbc

W Twoim rozwiązaniu woda będzie stała i sznurki też mają być nieruchome, a wszystko to jeszcze w całkiem ciepłym otoczeniu. To znaczne ułatwienie dla mikrobów względem "obracających się talerzy", a i tak nawet w tym drugim rozwiązniu przydaje się okresowe czyszczenie...

----------


## nydar

Woda nie będzie stała,tylko płynęła ok.500-700gram/h.Istnieją oczyszczalnie biologiczne,działające na takiej samej zasadzie jak nawilżacz talerzowy.Na tych talerzach rozwija się doskonale błona biologiczna.W nawilżaczu talerzowym powietrze z wnętrza domu powoduje odparowanie wody,a więc w mniejszym lub większym stopniu zanieczyszczone.Nawilżając strumień powietrza zGWC ,czy czerpni,mamy styczność z czystym powietrzem.

----------


## Tomek B..

> tak się wszyscy "telepiecie" na temat rurowego GWC...
>  mogę swój udostępnić na testy ...
> 
> GGWC ma uzasadnienie tylko w przypadku wysokich wód gruntowych...
> pod względem uzysków czy to w lecie czy zimie nie ma szans do rury...


Jaśku a czy może opomiarowałeś i przeliczyłeś te 67m wymiennika z 90 st kolanami? Na moje oko to w Twojej instalacji wentylacyjnej słychać echo cienkiego bolka.

----------


## kalio

pytanie do znawców tematu 
Co bedzie bardziej efektywne - ekonomiczne 
1. umieszczenie nagrzewnicy od GGWC na parterze i pociągnięcie powietrza na strych do reku, 
czy
2. pociągniecie rurek z glikolem na strych i tam umieszczenie nagrzewnicy 

Mamy do minięcia poddasze użytkowe 
jakie rurki powinny iść do nagrzewnicy jeśli mam dwie pętle fi32 GGWC po 100m

----------


## Tomek B..

> pytanie do znawców tematu 
> Co bedzie bardziej efektywne - ekonomiczne 
> 1. umieszczenie nagrzewnicy od GGWC na parterze i pociągnięcie powietrza na strych do reku, 
> czy
> 2. pociągniecie rurek z glikolem na strych i tam umieszczenie nagrzewnicy 
> 
> Mamy do minięcia poddasze użytkowe 
> jakie rurki powinny iść do nagrzewnicy jeśli mam dwie pętle fi32 GGWC po 100m


Umieść tam, gdzie będzie praktyczne i wygodne dla Ciebie. Staraj się trzymać średnicę nie mniejszą niż króćce przyłączeniowe nagrzewnicy.

----------


## kalio

> Ekonomicznie-żadne z tytułu GGWC


Dlaczego żadne ??

----------


## jasiek71

> Jaśku a czy może opomiarowałeś i przeliczyłeś te 67m wymiennika z 90 st kolanami? Na moje oko to w Twojej instalacji wentylacyjnej słychać echo cienkiego bolka.


a na Moje oko ten "cienki bolek" daje dzisiaj 440m3/h o temp. 16,1 *...

co mam Tobie przeliczać ?
przykładam anemometr do czerpni..., mam czujniki temperatury  w wielu miejscach ...

----------


## jasiek71

> pytanie do znawców tematu 
> Co bedzie bardziej efektywne - ekonomiczne 
> 1. umieszczenie nagrzewnicy od GGWC na parterze i pociągnięcie powietrza na strych do reku, 
> czy
> 2. pociągniecie rurek z glikolem na strych i tam umieszczenie nagrzewnicy 
> 
> Mamy do minięcia poddasze użytkowe 
> jakie rurki powinny iść do nagrzewnicy jeśli mam dwie pętle fi32 GGWC po 100m


najbardziej sensowne będzie jak wymiennik GGWC umieścisz przed samą centralą ...
inną sprawą jest zasadność instalacji ...
aby wymienniki gruntowe spełniały swoje zadanie trzeba inaczej zaprojektować instalację WM

----------


## Tomek B..

> a na Moje oko ten "cienki bolek" daje dzisiaj 440m3/h o temp. 16,1 *...
> 
> co mam Tobie przeliczać ?
> przykładam anemometr do czerpni..., mam czujniki temperatury  w wielu miejscach ...


Jakiej mocy masz centralę?

----------


## Tomek B..

> Bo zimą praktycznie cały zysk z GGWC ulatuje przez wyrzutnie,dzięki reku 
> A latem GGWC niewiele daje.
> Po prostu GGWC jest bardzo drogim sposobem na nie zamarzanie wymiennika


Zawsze można założyć grzałkę i będzie bardzo tanio.

----------


## Tomek B..

> Do nie zamarzania wymiennika wystarczy 10-20m rurowego za parę złotych,wtedy będzie tanio


Rozumiem, że w późniejszym czasie instalacja wentylacyjna także aby było przede wszystkim tanio.

----------


## Tomek B..

> Nie kumam.Instalacja wentylacyjna może byc tania,a czemu w późniejszym czasie a nie teraz ?


Ponieważ najpierw robi się gwc z reguły a potem instalację wentylacyjną.

----------


## Tomek B..

> No dokładnie,jaki jest problem zakopać 20mb rury za 300-500zł zamiast GGWC za kilka tys.zł jako czegoś co nie spowoduje zamarznięcie wymiennika w reku ?
> Ja mam właśnie rurkę pod płytą przy okazji wykopów


Wszystko zależy od oczekiwań. Dla jednych gwc jest be dla drugich spłaszcza temperatury całoroczne. Podstawowym kluczem jest prawidłowa instalacja wentylacyjna. Moc cieplną czy też chłodniczą wymiennika gruntowego przenosimy strugą powietrza, nie należy przy tym zapominać o odpowiedniej mocy centrali i zachowanych przekrojach kanałów wentylacyjnych.

----------


## nydar

Arturo72.Nie traktuj tego jako złośliwość proszę.Skoro GWC umieściłeś pod chudziakiem,a fundament masz wokół zaizolowany,to skąd to GWC to ciepełko pobiera.Czy takie rozwiązanie jest dobre?Czy aby temp.twojego chudziaka nie jest znacznie niższa od innych domów nie wyposażonych w GWC w tym miejscu.Czy aby robiąc dobrze dla rekuperatora nie zrobiłeś źle dla posadzki a zwłaszcza izolacji pod wylewką.

----------


## nydar

Kontynuując dalej w przyjaznym tonie,to skąd to ciepełko pod płytą,skoro GWC zimową porą wychładza :sad: .

----------


## Aleksander_

> A latem ociepla ? 
> Poza tym,30mb tak szybko nie wychłodzi 180m2 powierzchni pod płytą


Hej Arturo72,

Masz może zdjęcia przed zasypaniem tej rury ?
Jaka rura i jak była położona ? 

Pozdrawiam,
Aleksander.

----------


## kalio

> No dokładnie,jaki jest problem zakopać 20mb rury za 300-500zł zamiast GGWC za kilka tys.zł jako czegoś co nie spowoduje zamarznięcie wymiennika w reku ?
> Ja mam właśnie rurkę pod płytą przy okazji wykopów


kupiłem 200m rury fi 32 za 480 i 20 l paliwa do koparki za 120 całość kosztowała mnie 600 gdzie te tysiące ??????
Nawet jak by komuś zlecic kopanie to można te prace wykonać równolegle z przewodem en, woda, kanalizą w jednym wykopie zawsze taniej tylko trzeba pomyśleć odpowiednio wcześnie.

----------


## nydar

Skoro tak szybko nie wychłodzi,to i nie nagrzeje,zwłaszcza,że bilans godzin ciepłych do zimnych jest niekorzystny.Warto by było pomierzyć parametry temperaturowe tej płyty przy GWC pod nią i porównać z płytą bez GWC.Coś mi mówi ,że drugie rozwiązanie będzie ,,cieplejsze".

----------


## Tomek B..

> Są to rury drenażowe bez dziur fi 125 2x15mb


Karbowane z niezłymi oporami przepływu.

----------


## nydar

Użytkujesz już ,czy w trakcie budowy?

----------


## Tomek B..

> W trakcie budowy ale:


Mam nadzieję, że nie zapomniałeś włożyć w nie drutu na jaki wycior.

----------


## nydar

Kolegi Perma to bym się bał.Od wiosny do jesieni w tych karbach będzie stała woda,bo zwłaszcza w twoim przypadku rura będzie miała permanentnie pkt.rosy.Wiem,że jest produkowany styropian ryflowany ,mało tego ,ludzie zakładają go na ściany i to od lat.Nikt nie umarł i pewnie nie umrze.Od tej wody też pewnie nie.Co najwyżej jakieś choroby częściej się przydarzą.Tak na chłopski rozum.Ja mam rurowca gładkiego ,ze spadkiem do czerpni i studzienką chłonną.Ty masz karbowanego.W którym będzie stała woda?Czy w tej wodzie coś się rozmnoży to nie wiem ,z biologiem by trzeba pogadać,ale wiem ,że sucha rura będzie bezpieczniejsza.

----------


## Tomek B..

Ze względów przede wszystkim higienicznych zdecydowałem się na glikolowe. W wymienniku lamelowym mam pełen dostęp do powierzchni, która w rurowym znajduje się całkowicie pod ziemią.

----------


## jasiek71

> Ze względów przede wszystkim higienicznych zdecydowałem się na glikolowe. W wymienniku lamelowym mam pełen dostęp do powierzchni, która w rurowym znajduje się całkowicie pod ziemią.


już widzę jak demontujesz okresowo wymiennik co by go jakąś myjka potraktować ... :wink: 
tak samo jak w samochodach ...

----------


## jasiek71

> Ja mam rurowca gładkiego ,ze spadkiem do czerpni i studzienką chłonną.


to tak jak u mnie ...
zaglądam od czasu do czasu na dno tej studzienki ale jeszcze wody nie widziałem...
jak jest u Ciebie ?

----------


## Tomek B..

> już widzę jak demontujesz okresowo wymiennik co by go jakąś myjka potraktować ...
> tak samo jak w samochodach ...


A traktujesz myjką swojego rurowca?

----------


## Qter

Hej,

Ja mam GWC glikolowe i nie myłem nagrzewnicy i nie planuje bo po pierwsze - nie widze sensu, pozatym dla dobrego samopoczucia mam prefiltr przed nagrzewnicą, a po trzecie na nagrzewnicy wytraca sie woda - punkt rosy itp - wiec sie jednak troche "samoczynnie" czyści od czasu do czasu... Każdy robi to co dla niego jest odpowiednie i tyle. Jednemu smakuje szynka a innemu ser.

IMHO najważniesze żeby działało zgodnie z założeniami i tyle. To nie jest sztuka tajemna... która trzeba studiwoać 20 lat...

PZDR

Qter

----------


## autorus

Qter napisz jak ci się ten glikolowiec sprawuje   :smile:

----------


## jasiek71

> Hej,
> 
> Ja mam GWC glikolowe i nie myłem nagrzewnicy i nie planuje bo po pierwsze - nie widze sensu, pozatym dla dobrego samopoczucia mam prefiltr przed nagrzewnicą, a po trzecie na nagrzewnicy wytraca sie woda - punkt rosy itp - wiec sie jednak troche "samoczynnie" czyści od czasu do czasu...


w klimatyzacjach samochodowych też są filtry, punkt rosy i inne ble ble ble...
a jakoś samo się nie chce czyścić  :wink:

----------


## Qter

oki,

Więc tak - ogólnie jestem zadowolnoy. W zimie mam chyba cieplej bo wymiennik Jan-Gaz-a nigdy nie włączył funkcji odszraniania albo ja tego nie odnotowałem. Nigdy tez nie widziałem za nagrzewnicą temp. ponizej zera. Co prawda całązime nie mieszkałem - lecz od lutego więc mogłem to też przeoczyć. W lecie miałem tak, że w największe upały temp. za nagrzewnicą nigdy nie weszło powyżej 22C - na 2-gim biegu centrali 500-tki. Wiecj działało tylko jak miałem święta wielkanocne i 15 osób w domu. Z czego nie jestem zadowolony albo inaczej - nie do końca rozumiem - to po pierwsze załączanie i wyłączanie pompki do glikolu przez sterownik Janka - jeśli sterownik jest na 0 "zero" a wczesniej był na ON (niewazne który bieg) przy nastawie GWC ON to pompka cały czas chodzi do czasu az nie zmienia sie parametry - czyli kolejne włączenie reku na jakiś realny bieg. O ile w czasie przebywania w domu jest to ok o tyle np. w czasie dłuższego wyjazdu "nie czuje tego". 

Reszta działa bezobsługowo - mi sie podoba. 

Co prawda mam jeszcze ze 2 małe poprawki przy całej instalacji ale to jest zwiazane z moim pośpiesznym wykonaniem  :wink:  (śpieszyłem się przed zimą a co nagle to po diable podobno).

Aha, innego rodzaju GWC zrobic nie moglem za bardzo bo u mnie takie warunki glebowe a nie inne.

----------


## jasiek71

> A traktujesz myjką swojego rurowca?


NIE...
i nie mam zamiaru ...

jeżeli coś tam jakimś cudem wyrośnie to zaleję wszystko roztworem wapna, poczekam kilka dni i wypompuję

jedyna zaleta glikolowca to to że można go zainstalować na podmokłym terenie 
poza tym jednym w niczym nie jest lepszy od rurowego  :wink:

----------


## Tomek B..

Mnie jeszcze zastanawia wybór nośnika energii do wymiennika gruntowego. Glikol ma dużą lepkość, więc myślę nad czymś na bazie alkoholu o mniejszej lepkości. Wymiennik gruntowy i instalacja solarna będą chodziły w jednym układzie pod ciśnieniem 2 bar, oczywiście bez naczynia wzbiorczego :smile: .

----------


## Tomek B..

> NIE...
> i nie mam zamiaru ...
> 
> jeżeli coś tam jakimś cudem wyrośnie to zaleję wszystko roztworem wapna, poczekam kilka dni i wypompuję
> 
> jedyna zaleta glikolowca to to że można go zainstalować na podmokłym terenie 
> poza tym jednym w niczym nie jest lepszy od rurowego


A skąd wiesz, czy już nie wyrosło? Czy oprócz rozstawienia setek czujników zrobiłeś także badania bakteriologiczne? Spodziewasz się robala zobaczyć gołym okiem a potem utopić go w kąpieli alkalicznej?

----------


## Qter

> Mnie jeszcze zastanawia wybór nośnika energii do wymiennika gruntowego. Glikol ma dużą lepkość, więc myślę nad czymś na bazie alkoholu o mniejszej lepkości. Wymiennik gruntowy i instalacja solarna będą chodziły w jednym układzie pod ciśnieniem 2 bar, oczywiście bez naczynia wzbiorczego.


glikol ma owszem lepkośc - czy dużą? nie wiem - zależy od odniesienia. Czy to źle? Opory masz pomijalne - pompka 25-40 albo 40-60 daje rade z powodzeniem - co wielu sprawdziło. Ja u siebei mam rozmieszany pewnie do jakiś -20 i jak wleje do szklanki to duzo bardziej gęste od wody nie jest. 

Myślałem nad twoim układem - piszesz ze bedziesz łaczył z układem solarnym - napisz wiecej proszę (brak naczynie w układzie zamknietym poprzez kompensacje temperatury w glebie? - cos mi nie pasuje).

PZDR

Qter

----------


## Tomek B..

> glikol ma owszem lepkośc - czy dużą? nie wiem - zależy od odniesienia. Czy to źle? Opory masz pomijalne - pompka 25-40 albo 40-60 daje rade z powodzeniem - co wielu sprawdziło. Ja u siebei mam rozmieszany pewnie do jakiś -20 i jak wleje do szklanki to duzo bardziej gęste od wody nie jest. 
> 
> Myślałem nad twoim układem - piszesz ze bedziesz łaczył z układem solarnym - napisz wiecej proszę (brak naczynie w układzie zamknietym poprzez kompensacje temperatury w glebie? - cos mi nie pasuje).
> 
> PZDR
> 
> Qter


Bardziej myśle tutaj o przekrojach instalacji solarnej, instalacja zasilana pompką 12V. Brak naczynia wzbiorczego ze względu na rozkład przyrostu ciśnienia w instalacji solarnej na wymiennik gruntowy, jedynym miernikiem będzie manometr. 
Nadmiar ciepła z instalacji solarnej będę kierował do wymiennika gruntowego.

----------


## Qter

> Bardziej myśle tutaj o przekrojach instalacji solarnej, instalacja zasilana pompką 12V. Brak naczynia wzbiorczego ze względu na rozkład przyrostu ciśnienia w instalacji solarnej na wymiennik gruntowy, jedynym miernikiem będzie manometr. 
> Nadmiar ciepła z instalacji solarnej będę kierował do wymiennika gruntowego.


Nie "czuję" tego. 

 Rozumiem, że z solarów ładujesz jakiś zasobnik. Powiedzmy, że po pewnym czasie, na jesieni na dole tego zasobnika masz +20C. Teraz glikol powracający do solarów ma 20C - ale powinien jeszcze przejśc przez instalacje GWC - dobrze myśle? Czyli się toretycznie schłodzić do jakis 8C a nastepnie w przejsc przez nagrzewnice GWC i wrócić do solarów na daszek. Dobrze rozumuje?  

Co do pompki - owszem mozne być i na 12V - pewnie bedziesz ja zasilał z fotowoltaniki jeszcze?  Poważnie pytam.

PZDR

Qter

----------


## Tomek B..

> Nie "czuję" tego. 
> 
>  Rozumiem, że z solarów ładujesz jakiś zasobnik. Powiedzmy, że po pewnym czasie, na jesieni na dole tego zasobnika masz +20C. Teraz glikol powracający do solarów ma 20C - ale powinien jeszcze przejśc przez instalacje GWC - dobrze myśle? Czyli się toretycznie schłodzić do jakis 8C a nastepnie w przejsc przez nagrzewnice GWC i wrócić do solarów na daszek. Dobrze rozumuje?  
> 
> Co do pompki - owszem mozne być i na 12V - pewnie bedziesz ja zasilał z fotowoltaniki jeszcze?  Poważnie pytam.
> 
> PZDR
> 
> Qter


Kiedy temperatura w zasobniku osiągnie ustaloną wartość, zawór przełączy obieg z instalacji solarnej na gruntowy wymiennik ciepła. Będzie to działać tak, że kolektor nigdy nie będzie w stanie stagnacji a glikol ( czy tez inny płyn) nigdy nie przekroczy wysokich temperatur, co zniweluje proces starzenia. Pompka będzie zasilana z panela pv.
Do tego w miesiącach zimowych będę mógł ustawić obieg solarny tylko na regenerację wymiennika gruntowego.
Ile to będzie kosztować? Panel pv 20W, pompka 12V, sterownik 12V, zdecydowanie mniej niż standardowa instalacja solarna.

----------


## nydar

> to tak jak u mnie ...
> zaglądam od czasu do czasu na dno tej studzienki ale jeszcze wody nie widziałem...
> jak jest u Ciebie ?


Szczerze powiem to nie zaglądam ,bo nie mam takiej możliwości.Mam trójnik przed kolankiem i wyjściem ponad poziom zero.Obłożyłem to grubym żwirem i geowłókniną.To cała moja studzienka chłonna,ale u mnie piaseczek,że ho ho.A czy coś się wykrapla,można sprawdzić,porównując temp. i wilgotność przed GWC i za GWC.

----------


## nydar

Tomek B.Mam taki układ jak opisujesz,bez naczynia wzbiorczego nie będzie to dobrze działało.Naczynie powinno być stosowne do pojemności instalacji,inaczej będą wielkie skoki ciśnienia.

----------


## Tomek B..

> Tomek B.Mam taki układ jak opisujesz,bez naczynia wzbiorczego nie będzie to dobrze działało.Naczynie powinno być stosowne do pojemności instalacji,inaczej będą wielkie skoki ciśnienia.


 Nie będzie skoków ciśnienia, ponieważ w instalacji solarnej będzie 20l czynnika i tylko tam będzie przyrost, niech będzie nawet 5% , to jest dokładnie 1 litr, który bez problemu rozłoży się w wymienniku gruntowym.
Mówimy oczywiście o rozszerzalności cieplnej czynnika w temperaturach powyżej 60 st C. 
W przypadku wymiennika gruntowego gdzie temperatury są niskie, rozszerzalność czynnika nie występuje, jest wręcz pomijalna.

----------


## nydar

Gratuluję pewności siebie.Na wszelki wypadek zamontuj jaką mufkę.

----------


## Tomek B..

> Gratuluję pewności siebie.Na wszelki wypadek zamontuj jaką mufkę.


Nawet tego nie zrobię. Wzrost cisnienia, o którym mówisz, w instalacji solarnej, powinien być równoznaczny ze wzrostem ciśnienia w wymienniku gruntowym. Będzie to naprawdę minimalne i z całą pewnością naczynie wzbiorcze jest zbędne.

----------


## nydar

A zaworek bezpieczeństwa zamontujesz?

----------


## Tomek B..

> A zaworek bezpieczeństwa zamontujesz?


Tak, jeden przy kolektorach słonecznych.

----------


## kalio

> Mnie jeszcze zastanawia wybór nośnika energii do wymiennika gruntowego. Glikol ma dużą lepkość, więc myślę nad czymś na bazie alkoholu o mniejszej lepkości. Wymiennik gruntowy i instalacja solarna będą chodziły w jednym układzie pod ciśnieniem 2 bar, oczywiście bez naczynia wzbiorczego.


A może płyn do spryskiwaczy -  taki na zimę ???

----------


## Tomek B..

> A może płyn do spryskiwaczy -  taki na zimę ???


Biorę także ten płyn pod uwagę.

----------


## Qter

> Tak, jeden przy kolektorach słonecznych.


czyli jak bedzie error na sterowniku albo brak prądu (np. sie panel zepsuje itp.) to strzeli zaworek w solarach i cały płyn sobie grzecznie ucieknie?

ja bym sie zastanowił na twoim miejscu czy lepiej jest zaoszczedzic kilka pln na naczynie czy "kusić los"

tak naprawdę, to jedne drugiemu nie przeszkadza - możesz jak najbardziej łączyć te solary z gwc ale ja w tym jednak sensu nie widze - zysk pewnie z tego bedzie - czy warty świeczki nie wiem...  mam nadzieje ze za jakis czas napiszesz jak to Ci działa...

co do zastępowania glikolu innymi cieczami popatrz na wątek solar tymi ręcami oraz na elektrodzie - temat był wałkowany 

powodzenia!

PZDR

Qter

----------


## Tomek B..

> czyli jak bedzie error na sterowniku albo brak prądu (np. sie panel zepsuje itp.) to strzeli zaworek w solarach i cały płyn sobie grzecznie ucieknie?
> 
> ja bym sie zastanowił na twoim miejscu czy lepiej jest zaoszczedzic kilka pln na naczynie czy "kusić los"
> 
> tak naprawdę, to jedne drugiemu nie przeszkadza - możesz jak najbardziej łączyć te solary z gwc ale ja w tym jednak sensu nie widze - zysk pewnie z tego bedzie - czy warty świeczki nie wiem...  mam nadzieje ze za jakis czas napiszesz jak to Ci działa...
> 
> co do zastępowania glikolu innymi cieczami popatrz na wątek solar tymi ręcami oraz na elektrodzie - temat był wałkowany 
> 
> powodzenia!
> ...


Wątpliwe jest to aby zaworek na solarach puścił, jesli będzie ustawiony na np. 6 bar, to cisnienie w całej instalacji włącznie z gwc będzie musiało dojść do takiej granicy!
Nie rozumiesz sensu łączenia tych dwóch systemów, ponieważ dla mnie priorytetem jest zapewnienie optymalnej pracy instalacji solarnej a zrzut do gwc nadmiaru ciepła jest lepszy niż do ewentualnego dodatkowego grzejnika grzejącego w ukrop, a w takim wypadku sposób połączenia hydraulicznego pozostaje taki sam, z tym, że naczynie wzbiorcze już musi być, ponieważ w grzejniku jest za mała ilość medium.

----------


## jasiek71

> Mnie jeszcze zastanawia wybór nośnika energii do wymiennika gruntowego. Glikol ma dużą lepkość, więc myślę nad czymś na bazie alkoholu o mniejszej lepkości. Wymiennik gruntowy i instalacja solarna będą chodziły w jednym układzie pod ciśnieniem 2 bar, oczywiście bez naczynia wzbiorczego.


a co ma Tobie polepszyć ten inny nośnik ... ?
jak myślisz co jest lepszym chłodziwem woda , glikol czy alkohol ?

----------


## jasiek71

> A skąd wiesz, czy już nie wyrosło? Czy oprócz rozstawienia setek czujników zrobiłeś także badania bakteriologiczne? Spodziewasz się robala zobaczyć gołym okiem a potem utopić go w kąpieli alkalicznej?


a skąd wiesz czy na lamelach w glikolowych nic nie rośnie ?

masz praktycznie takie same szanse jak w samochodowych instalacjach klimatyzacyjnych ... :wink:

----------


## Tomek B..

> a co ma Tobie polepszyć ten inny nośnik ... ?
> jak myślisz co jest lepszym chłodziwem woda , glikol czy alkohol ?


Akurat nie o chłodziwo chodzi tylko o opory przepływu ze względu na docelowo duże pole solarne z bezpośrednim przepływem medium.

----------


## Tomek B..

> a skąd wiesz czy na lamelach w glikolowych nic nie rośnie ?
> 
> masz praktycznie takie same szanse jak w samochodowych instalacjach klimatyzacyjnych ...


Ale mam do tego dostęp poprzez zdjęcie pokrywy, bez zabawy w roztwory wapienne i pomysłowego dobromira pompowanie.

----------


## jasiek71

> Akurat nie o chłodziwo chodzi tylko o opory przepływu ze względu na docelowo duże pole solarne z bezpośrednim przepływem medium.


co ci z mniejszych oporów skoro będziesz musiał więcej czynnika przepompować aby przetransportować tyle samo energii...

wiesz dlaczego te moje ustrojstwa tak sprawnie działają ?
bo w nich krąży WODA  :yes:

----------


## ravbc

Woda fajna jest - nie dość, że ma stosunkowo małą lepkość i gęstość, to jeszcze bardzo duże ciepło właściwe. Ma tylko jedną wadę - cholera jedna zamarza poniżej zera Celsjusza.  :wink:  To niestety powoduje, że w naszym klimacie, do kolektorów cieczowych i GGWC użytkowanych całorocznie, w stanie czystym się raczej nie bardzo nadaje...

----------


## jasiek71

> Ale mam do tego dostęp poprzez zdjęcie pokrywy, bez zabawy w roztwory wapienne i pomysłowego dobromira pompowanie.


a między lamelami w wielorzędowym wymienniku to sobie drucikiem podłubiesz jak się zasyfi ... :wink: 
(wiem, wiem u wszystkich będą super filtry itd., a jak przychodzi co do czego to w najlepszym przypadku jakaś drobna siatka na czerpni... :cool:  )

jak chcesz udowadniać swoje racje to najpierw coś zbuduj, uruchom, poobserwuj kilka lat, wyciągnij wnioski ...
pisanie że mam od kilku miesięcy i działa super, nie brudzi się, jest niezawodne... ble ble ble...
nie jest żadnym wyznacznikiem :wink: 


jak na razie to wszystko teoretyczne "pierdololo"...


Pozdrawiam

----------


## Qter

> Wątpliwe jest to aby zaworek na solarach puścił, jesli będzie ustawiony na np. 6 bar, to cisnienie w całej instalacji włącznie z gwc będzie musiało dojść do takiej granicy!
> Nie rozumiesz sensu łączenia tych dwóch systemów, ponieważ dla mnie priorytetem jest zapewnienie optymalnej pracy instalacji solarnej a zrzut do gwc nadmiaru ciepła jest lepszy niż do ewentualnego dodatkowego grzejnika grzejącego w ukrop, a w takim wypadku sposób połączenia hydraulicznego pozostaje taki sam, z tym, że naczynie wzbiorcze już musi być, ponieważ w grzejniku jest za mała ilość medium.


a nie prościej jest postawić odpowiedniej pojemnośi bufor (lub kolejny bufor) albo lepiej basen dla dzieciaków ?

podziwiam Cię że ci się chce  :wink:  naprawdę 

PZDR

Qter

----------


## Tomek B..

> a między lamelami w wielorzędowym wymienniku to sobie drucikiem podłubiesz jak się zasyfi ...
> (wiem, wiem u wszystkich będą super filtry itd., a jak przychodzi co do czego to w najlepszym przypadku jakaś drobna siatka na czerpni... )
> 
> jak chcesz udowadniać swoje racje to najpierw coś zbuduj, uruchom, poobserwuj kilka lat, wyciągnij wnioski ...
> pisanie że mam od kilku miesięcy i działa super, nie brudzi się, jest niezawodne... ble ble ble...
> nie jest żadnym wyznacznikiem
> 
> 
> jak na razie to wszystko teoretyczne "pierdololo"...
> ...


Jaśku a Ty budujesz i co, przychodzisz tutaj i mielisz tylko jęzorem: ''ludziska tego nie róbta, sluchejta mnie'' itd itp. Sam widzisz, że już zdążyłeś zabetonować mój wymiennik lamelowy, taki z Ciebie wynalazca, że jak nie młotem to kowadłem a jak trzeba to i kielnię masz pod ręką. Teraz sobie podłub, może jaki star trek wyjdzie.

Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## Tomek B..

> a nie prościej jest postawić odpowiedniej pojemnośi bufor (lub kolejny bufor) albo lepiej basen dla dzieciaków ?
> 
> podziwiam Cię że ci się chce  naprawdę 
> 
> PZDR
> 
> Qter


Nie wiem czy mi się chce. Przy okazji robienia dachu założyli przejścia solarne i uchwyty nierdzewne, nie był to jakiś odczuwalny wydatek w stosunku do całości pokrycia dachowego. Teraz wykańczam poddasze i umieszczę rury solarne. Pozostaną tylko prace na dachu. Nie robię tego celowo tylko przy okazji. Ja wolę zapobiegać, za to Jasiek na siłę próbuje wszystkich leczyć.

----------


## tatanka

jasiek ma racje
tam gdzie woda i ciepelko tam rosna rozne pieczarki i nie pomoga kosmiczne filtry

dlaczego rurowca nie mozna zakladac tam gdzie woda ?
przecieknie ?

----------


## jasiek71

> dlaczego rurowca nie mozna zakladac tam gdzie woda ?
> przecieknie ?


są duże szanse że będzie przeciekał ...
no chyba że zrobimy całość z jednego kawałka rury i dopilnujemy aby nie uszkodzić

----------


## tatanka

i w czym to przeszkadza ?

----------


## jasiek71

> i w czym to przeszkadza ?


trzeba okresowo wypompowywać wodę ... :wink:

----------


## adam_mk

Jak są przesącza z gruntu, płytko to przecież jest zakopane, to może tam się pchać gówniata Coli.
Ta z szamba sąsiedzkiego...
Adam M.

----------


## jasiek71

> Jak są przesącza z gruntu, płytko to przecież jest zakopane, to może tam się pchać gówniata Coli.
> Ta z szamba sąsiedzkiego...
> Adam M.


czyli woda z własnej studni też jest bee ...
bo przecież sąsiad ma szambo ... :wink:

----------


## adam_mk

Najczęściej jest tak, że jest "bee".

Tę wodę się bada.
Zwykle wychodzi, że masz wodę techniczną, - do podlewania ogródka.

Po czystą trzeba sięgać dość głęboko...

Adam M.

----------


## jasiek71

> Tę wodę się bada.
> Zwykle wychodzi, że masz wodę techniczną, - do podlewania ogródka.


przesącza czy skroplin  z GWC też raczej nie pijesz ...
co najwyżej trawnik podlejesz ...

----------


## tatanka

wiec w czym jest problem ?

----------


## R&K

ale nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie by GGWC wykonac samemu - przykladem jest Michał Młody - sam robił a Piczman mu pomagał za free - pisał o tym w DB 
gdybym 2x budował pewnie sam bym sobie z tym poradził

rozbudowę układu będę robił we własnym zakresie

----------


## jasiek71

> Następne przeciw rurowemu to nie świeże powietrze ale to także można "wysterylinić".


to akurat nie ma znaczenia jaki rodzaj ...
jeden i drugi może się czymś zasyfić ...
co za różnica czy na ściankach czy lamelach

śmiem nawet twierdzić że lamelowy będzie miał większą tendencję do oblepiania się jakimś plugastwem, a w tedy już niedaleka droga do tego aby coś tam rosło ...

----------


## tatanka

jezeli rurowy jest w wodzie to ma wieksza sprawnosc
nie mozna go poskaldac na jakis klej / tasme ?
do rurowego mozna wsatwic jakis rozpylacz , wiec automatycznie bedzie go czyscic , zwiekszy jego sprawnosc .....

----------


## szczukot

> to akurat nie ma znaczenia jaki rodzaj ...
> jeden i drugi może się czymś zasyfić ...
> co za różnica czy na ściankach czy lamelach
> 
> śmiem nawet twierdzić że lamelowy będzie miał większą tendencję do oblepiania się jakimś plugastwem, a w tedy już niedaleka droga do tego aby coś tam rosło ...


Ale lamelowy mozzna latwo wyczyscic ewentualnie (jak sie dobrze przemysli montaz nagrzewnicy)

Fantom

----------


## sgier

Co jest ważniejsze przy rorowcu powierzchnia rur czy objętość?
Pomijając czy używa się rur o średnicy 10cm - czytso przykładowe pytanie .
Czy lepiej dać 10m rury o średnicy 20cm czy lepiej 20m rury o średnicy 10cm?

----------


## tatanka

wszystko z soba jest powiazane
2x10cm po 20m

----------


## jasiek71

> Co jest ważniejsze przy rorowcu powierzchnia rur czy objętość?


powierzchnia i czas...
czyli jak największa powierzchnia i jak najdłuższy ...

----------


## herakles

Nie widzisz zależności czasu z objętością? Objętość, powierzchnia przekroju, długość, prędkość, czas.

Swoją drogą, sam kształt przekroju ma przecież znaczenie, oczywiście zakładając, że zaczynamy myśleć abstrakcyjnie i odchodzimy od okrągłego przekroju, na rzecz np kwadratu.

----------


## jasiek71

> Nie widzisz zależności czasu z objętością?


mamy GWC o długości 67mb i średnicy 200mm
powierzchnia takiego wymiennika to ok.42m2 i objętość ok. 2,1m3

dla porównania zakopiemy w ziemi sześcian o boku 2,7m
powierzchnia tego pudła wynosi ok.43m2 i objętość ok. *20m3* ( prawie dziesięć razy więcej ...)

powiedz mi który będzie wydajniejszy ?

----------


## sgier

Rozumiem, że oczywiście twój będzie wydajniejszy. Lecz nie chciałbym przesadzić w drugą stronę bo to powietrze też trzeba pociągnąć, domyślam się, że łatwiej pociągnąć przez rurę o większej średnicy niż mniejszej.
20mb rury o średnicy 	10cm to 0,1571m3	6,29m2 pow
10mb rury o średnicy 	20cm to 0,3142m3	6,34m2 pow

Czy warto używać takich małych średnic jak 10cm czy nie?

----------


## tatanka

w malych przekrojach sa wieksze opory przeplywu 
policz sobie
na rure fi 200mm potrzeba 4 rury fi100mm aby byl ten sam przekroj
ale 4 rury fi 100mm maja 2x wieksza powierzchnie wymiany

----------


## nydar

Dlatego układ Tihelmana będzie najbardziej wydajny,ale w razie nieszczęścia ,trudny do wyczyszczenia.

----------


## tatanka

rozmiar kota do czyszczenia dobrac w/g fi rury
wiecej chyba nie trzeba opisywac
czerpnia zrobiona ze zwyklych kregow

----------


## sgier

Aktualnie jestem przed SSZ oraz planuje przygotować teren wokół domu przed zimą. Aby dwa razy nie rozwalać terenu planowałem również zakopać rurowca. Jak to często bywa przed podjęciem decyzji, są pewne wątpliwości które wcześniej być może były mniejsze.
Na etapie fundamentów zakopałem już przeszło 6m odcinek rury pcv fi200mm. wychodzi ~1m poza obrys domu - w miejscu w którym planuje przygotować grunt pod taras. 
Twój rysunek poddał mi pewną koncepcje jak zrobić tichelmana z możliwością czyszczenia.
Przedłożę odcinek rury o kolejne kilka metrów - tak aby był poza obrysem tarasu, z rury fi 400mm zrobię coś w stylu studzienki rewizyjnej, od której w przyszłości rozprowadzę tichelmana, jeśli aktualny wariant - dość krótki bo ~10 mb pozwoli zaobserwować choć małe wyniki.
Studzienka daje mi możliwość czyszczenia każdej rury. Wiadomo jeśli będzie działał tichelman będę potrzebował szczelny ciepły korek.
Proszę o opinie abym nie władował sie w ..

----------


## bluenet

Dzien dobry.
Planuje w moim własnie projektowanym domu wentylację mechaniczną z reku + GWC w przyszłości. Poniżej plan parteru.
Planuję rekuperator umieścić w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym (jak sadzicie?)  i wyprowadzić rurę na zewnątrz jako czerpnię. Podpowiedzcie jaką rurę, jak głęboko i ile metrów umieścić na etapie stanu "0" tak aby w przyszłości mogła być również podłączoona do GWC? Działka ma tą charakterystykę, że od strony ogrodu i wyjścia z pom. gosp. jest północ (góra rysunku). Czy nie zaplanować GWC od frontu domu, np pod podjazdem do garażu? To strona południowa i będzie tam doskonałe nasłonecznienie więc GWC z pewniością będzie się regenerował.

----------


## ravbc

GWC pod podjazdem od południa będzie Ci się mocniej (niż np. pod trawnikiem) nagrzewal w lecie i wychładzał w zimie (zwłaszcza, że podjazd zwykle się odśnieża).

----------


## bluenet

> GWC pod podjazdem od południa będzie Ci się mocniej (niż np. pod trawnikiem) nagrzewal w lecie i wychładzał w zimie (zwłaszcza, że podjazd zwykle się odśnieża).


jasne...czyli rurę pociągnąć od pomieszczenia gospodarczego wzdłuż wschodniej ściany, dookoła domu czy lepiej pod fundamentem na skróty?

----------


## jasiek71

> GWC pod podjazdem od południa będzie Ci się mocniej (niż np. pod trawnikiem) nagrzewal w lecie i wychładzał w zimie (zwłaszcza, że podjazd zwykle się odśnieża).


wszystko zależy od tego jak głęboko zakopiesz ...

na 2m i głębiej to już nie ma znaczenia co jest na wierzchu ...

bluenet
ja u siebie mam pod fundamentami na skróty przez pół domu ...

----------


## bluenet

> wszystko zależy od tego jak głęboko zakopiesz ...
> 
> na 2m i głębiej to już nie ma znaczenia co jest na wierzchu ...


u mnie ławy będę na 1-1,20m




> bluenet
> ja u siebie mam pod fundamentami na skróty przez pół domu ...


na jakiej głębokości? w jakim pomieszczeniu masze rekuperator?

----------


## jasiek71

> u mnie ławy będę na 1-1,20m
> 
> 
> 
> na jakiej głębokości? w jakim pomieszczeniu masze rekuperator?


pod domem jest bezpośrednio pod ławami, po minięciu domu schodzi jeszcze ponad metr głębiej i leci ze spadkiem w kierunku czerpni.
rura z GWC wychodzi przez środek domu na strych skąd powietrze jest rozprowadzane do poszczególnych pomieszczeń...
nie mam rekuperatora, obecnie cały układ jest w modernizacji tak aby cały nawiew skierować do korytarzy, a wszystkie pomieszczenia sąsiadujące będą miały anemostaty wyciągowe ...

----------


## tatanka

a gdyby tak 
kupic betonowe szambo 12m3 ( ok 2200 )
od srodka wylozyc welna mineralna ( zapobiegnie konwekcji )
przekuc kilka rur pcv i zrobic kolektory na zewnatrz
zalac woda

----------


## bluenet

> nie mam rekuperatora,


jest jakiś powód?

Poniżej przedstawiam bryłę budynku na działce zorientowaną względem stron świata. Gdzie być umieścił GWC? Zastanawiam się czy reku wstawić w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym czy na pietrze w pralni (nad pom. gospodarczym) czy na strychu gdzie w najwyzszym punkcie będzie 2,5m ale trzeba ocieplić..(spadek dachu 40 stopni).

----------


## bluenet

> a gdyby tak 
> kupic betonowe szambo 12m3 ( ok 2200 )
> od srodka wylozyc welna mineralna ( zapobiegnie konwekcji )
> przekuc kilka rur pcv i zrobic kolektory na zewnatrz
> zalac woda


dolne źródło do PC?

----------


## jasiek71

> jest jakiś powód?
> 
> Poniżej przedstawiam bryłę budynku na działce zorientowaną względem stron świata. Gdzie być umieścił GWC? Zastanawiam się czy reku wstawić w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym czy na pietrze w pralni (nad pom. gospodarczym) czy na strychu gdzie w najwyzszym punkcie będzie 2,5m ale trzeba ocieplić..(spadek dachu 40 stopni).


centralę wentylacyjna dał bym w pomieszczeniu obok garażu, GWC to opasałbym budynek dookoła, a rurę ( 200 mm )zakopał jak najgłębiej...
nawiewy daj w ciągach komunikacyjnych, wszystkie pomieszczenia przylegające zaopatrz w układ wyciągowy, najlepiej przy oknach ...

pytasz czemu bez reku ...
przy wydajności mojego GWC jest trochę bez sensu, w planach jest jeszcze kolektor powietrzny jako czerpnia zimowa...

----------


## bluenet

> centralę wentylacyjna dał bym w pomieszczeniu obok garażu, GWC to opasałbym budynek dookoła, a rurę ( 200 mm )zakopał jak najgłębiej...
> nawiewy daj w ciągach komunikacyjnych, wszystkie pomieszczenia przylegające zaopatrz w układ wyciągowy, najlepiej przy oknach ...


no własnie czytałem chyba w "Budujemy dom", że wyciągi powinny być w pomieszczeniach typu: łazienka, pralnia, spiżarnia, pom. gosp. a nawiewy: salon, sypialnie, korytarze. 

Oprócz tego, że opasam budynek instalacją (to będzie jakieś 20m rur) to do tego przed domem, na wysokości salony GWC spiralny. Na jakiej powierzchni i jaki rodzaj proponujesz?

BTW. Pom. gospodarcze powinno być ogrzewane jeżeli chce tam wstawić reku?

----------


## ravbc

> wszystko zależy od tego jak głęboko zakopiesz ...
> na 2m i głębiej to już nie ma znaczenia co jest na wierzchu ...


Gdzieś tu na forum, ktoś kiedyś wklejał wyniki pomiarów temperatury gruntu na różnych głębokościach w zależności od pokrycia. Tam co prawda był porównany trawnik i duży parking (z kostki betonowej), więc powierzchnie spore, ale różnice były do mniej więcej 5m pod poziomem terenu i to dość zauważalne (nie tylko temperatury skrajne, ale i tempo zmian).

----------


## Tomek B..

> no własnie czytałem chyba w "Budujemy dom", że wyciągi powinny być w pomieszczeniach typu: łazienka, pralnia, spiżarnia, pom. gosp. a nawiewy: salon, sypialnie, korytarze. 
> 
> Oprócz tego, że opasam budynek instalacją (to będzie jakieś 20m rur) to do tego przed domem, na wysokości salony GWC spiralny. Na jakiej powierzchni i jaki rodzaj proponujesz?
> 
> BTW. Pom. gospodarcze powinno być ogrzewane jeżeli chce tam wstawić reku?


Zaprojektuj instalację wentylacyjną biorąc pod uwagę swój własny dom.
Projektując wentylację mechaniczną, nie wzoruj się na budynku, ktory diametralnie może różnić się od Twojego. 
Jak sam właściciel dowodzi, reanimacja trupa wciąż trwa.

----------


## nydar

> pod domem jest bezpośrednio pod ławami, po minięciu domu schodzi jeszcze ponad metr głębiej i leci ze spadkiem w kierunku czerpni.
> rura z GWC wychodzi przez środek domu na strych skąd powietrze jest rozprowadzane do poszczególnych pomieszczeń...
> nie mam rekuperatora, obecnie cały układ jest w modernizacji tak aby cały nawiew skierować do korytarzy, a wszystkie pomieszczenia sąsiadujące będą miały anemostaty wyciągowe ...


Gratuluję decyzji.Powodzenia.

----------


## bluenet

> Gratuluję decyzji.Powodzenia.


???

----------


## nydar

Jasiek zaczyna realizować pomysł na wentylację domu ,wykorzystujący zapomniane zasady wentylacji,troszkę zmodyfikowane przez rozpowszechnienie GWC.W skrócie pomysł polega na tym aby np.w domu parterowym każde pomieszczenie miało anemostat wyciągowy,a zasilanie budynku w swieże powietrze odbywało się w dwóch -trzech pkt.(w zależności od wielkości budynku) za pośrednictwem GWC.Rozwiązanie takie pozwala na wykorzystanie GWC do efektywniejszego schładzania domu latem.Zimą umożliwi czyste powietrze we wnętrzu przy mniejszej wymianie,a w konsekwencji wyeliminuje rekuperator(czym sprawniejsze GWC tym mniejsza potrzeba reku).Np.pokój zadymiony papierochami wentylowany z anemostatu pod sufitem-nawiew,wywiew pod drzwiami do łazienki.Powietrze będzie się kłebiło i proces oczyszczenia będzie długi.Kierując powietrze odwrotnie nastąpi to znacznie szybciej.

----------


## sgier

> Aktualnie jestem przed SSZ oraz planuje przygotować teren wokół domu przed zimą. Aby dwa razy nie rozwalać terenu planowałem również zakopać rurowca. Jak to często bywa przed podjęciem decyzji, są pewne wątpliwości które wcześniej być może były mniejsze.
> Na etapie fundamentów zakopałem już przeszło 6m odcinek rury pcv fi200. wychodzi ~1m poza obrys domu - w miejscu w którym planuje przygotować grunt pod taras. 
> Twój rysunek poddał mi pewną koncepcje jak zrobić tichelmana z możliwością czyszczenia.
> Przedłożę odcinek rury o kolejne kilka metrów - tak aby był poza obrysem tarasu, z rury fi 400 zrobię coś w stylu studzienki rewizyjnej, od której w przyszłości rozprowadzę tichelmana, jeśli aktualny wariant - dość krótki bo ~10 mb pozwoli zaobserwować choć małe wyniki.
> Studzienka daje mi możliwość czyszczenia każdej rury. Wiadomo jeśli będzie działał tichelman będę potrzebował szczelny ciepły korek.
> Proszę o opinie abym nie władował sie w ..


Odświeżę bo już chyba zostałem zapomniany - jeśli jest szansa na opinie to bardzo proszę.

----------


## jasiek71

> Jak sam właściciel dowodzi, reanimacja trupa wciąż trwa.


skończ to pajacowanie bo w d... byłeś i g... widziałeś...

mnie interesują rozwiązania doskonałe ...
a nie przeciętne ... :wink:

----------


## jasiek71

> Jasiek zaczyna realizować pomysł na wentylację domu ,wykorzystujący zapomniane zasady wentylacji,troszkę zmodyfikowane przez rozpowszechnienie GWC.W skrócie pomysł polega na tym aby np.w domu parterowym każde pomieszczenie miało anemostat wyciągowy,a zasilanie budynku w swieże powietrze odbywało się w dwóch -trzech pkt.(w zależności od wielkości budynku) za pośrednictwem GWC.Rozwiązanie takie pozwala na wykorzystanie GWC do efektywniejszego schładzania domu latem.Zimą umożliwi czyste powietrze we wnętrzu przy mniejszej wymianie,a w konsekwencji wyeliminuje rekuperator(czym sprawniejsze GWC tym mniejsza potrzeba reku).Np.pokój zadymiony papierochami wentylowany z anemostatu pod sufitem-nawiew,wywiew pod drzwiami do łazienki.Powietrze będzie się kłebiło i proces oczyszczenia będzie długi.Kierując powietrze odwrotnie nastąpi to znacznie szybciej.


dokładnie...
nic dodać , nic ująć... :smile:

----------


## Tomek B..

> skończ to pajacowanie bo w d... byłeś i g... widziałeś...
> 
> mnie interesują rozwiązania doskonałe ...
> a nie przeciętne ...


Klepanie na forum idei wielkiej durnoty, to właśnie potrafisz najbardziej. Opanuj się człowieku z tymi wszystkimi Twoimi pomysłowymi klamotami i nie propaguj swoich rys mózgowych jako jedyne słuszne. Jesteś jak przedszkolak i nie rozumiesz, że do swojego domu potrzebujesz armaty jako rozwiązania doskonałego.

----------


## bluenet

> Klepanie na forum idei wielkiej durnoty, to właśnie potrafisz najbardziej.


Proszę o podpowiedź jak widzisz umiejscowienie centrali wentylacyjnej w moim domu i w którym miejscu GWC? Czy rury prowadzić na skróty czy opleść nimi bryłę budynku?

----------


## swistak81

> obecnie cały układ jest w modernizacji tak aby cały nawiew skierować do korytarzy, a wszystkie pomieszczenia sąsiadujące będą miały anemostaty wyciągowe ...


To ty jeszcze TEGO nie masz a już rozpowiadasz jakie to doskonałe rozwiązanie? Nic tylko posłuchać i zrobić, potem "niedajboże" płakać. Sorry Jasiek ale tak się nie robi.
Uważasz, że robisz dobrze? Ok. Ale nie podpowiadaj niesprawdzonego rozwiązania ludziom szukających pomocy i niekoniecznie będących w temacie.

Przypomnę tylko, że i mi zarzuciłeś, iż "wydaje mi się, że moja wentylacja działa".
Tylko nie wiem na jakiej podstawie takie głupawe oskarżenia robisz.
Stwierdziłeś powyższym, że 99% ludzi mających WM, ma ją wykonaną źle i wydaje im się, że działa.
Przestałem z tobą wówczas polemizować bo i po co, ale śledziłem twoje wywody (nie powiem, niektóre słuszne i ciekawe).

Dążysz do doskonałości? Zrób minimum po 2 nawiewy i 2 wywiewy w każdym pomieszczeniu.
Uwzględnij pory roku (aby odpowiednia para pracowała). Typu: w zimie - nawiew w suficie, wywiew przy podłodze. Lato odwrotnie.

Moim zdaniem - Twój układ oczywiście zadziała, ale będzie działał bez większej różnicy do typowego.




> Jasiek zaczyna realizować pomysł na wentylację domu ,wykorzystujący zapomniane zasady wentylacji,troszkę zmodyfikowane przez rozpowszechnienie GWC.


A ja myślałem, że kiedyś okno było nawiewem, a łazienka/kuchnia/czasem_kratka_w _pokoju wywiewem.
Czyli tak, jak było wałkowane na forum od początku. Nawiewy w pokojach, wywiewy w "brudnych".
Chyba, że wspominasz o innych zasadach.

----------


## jasiek71

> Klepanie na forum idei wielkiej durnoty, to właśnie potrafisz najbardziej. Opanuj się człowieku z tymi wszystkimi Twoimi pomysłowymi klamotami i nie propaguj swoich rys mózgowych jako jedyne słuszne. Jesteś jak przedszkolak i nie rozumiesz, że do swojego domu potrzebujesz armaty jako rozwiązania doskonałego.


zadam TOBIE proste pytanie ...

*CO WNIOSŁEŚ DO TEGO WĄTKU ...???*

----------


## jasiek71

> To ty jeszcze TEGO nie masz a już rozpowiadasz jakie to doskonałe rozwiązanie? Nic tylko posłuchać i zrobić, potem "niedajboże" płakać. Sorry Jasiek ale tak się nie robi.
> Uważasz, że robisz dobrze? Ok. Ale nie podpowiadaj niesprawdzonego rozwiązania ludziom szukających pomocy i niekoniecznie będących w temacie.
> 
> Przypomnę tylko, że i mi zarzuciłeś, iż "wydaje mi się, że moja wentylacja działa".
> Tylko nie wiem na jakiej podstawie takie głupawe oskarżenia robisz.
> Stwierdziłeś powyższym, że 99% ludzi mających WM, ma ją wykonaną źle i wydaje im się, że działa.
> Przestałem z tobą wówczas polemizować bo i po co, ale śledziłem twoje wywody (nie powiem, niektóre słuszne i ciekawe).
> 
> Dążysz do doskonałości? Zrób minimum po 2 nawiewy i 2 wywiewy w każdym pomieszczeniu.
> ...


chcesz to porównać namacalnie ???
Ja już zdążyłem to przetestować... :smile: 
zapraszam do mnie , masz niedaleko ...

potem tu wszystko dokładnie opiszesz, to co zaobserwowałeś ... :wink:

----------


## szczukot

> Jasiek zaczyna realizować pomysł na wentylację domu ,wykorzystujący zapomniane zasady wentylacji,........Rozwiązanie takie pozwala na wykorzystanie GWC do efektywniejszego schładzania domu latem.


No ja tego nie czaje. 
Widze, ze powstaly dwa odlamy w temacie WM i GWC : Jasiek z potwierdzajacymi i reszta. Jak dla mnie zarowno pierwsza grupa jak i druga uzyska ten sam efekt - mimo innym rozmieszczeniom anemostatow. 
Jakim cudem, inaczej umieszczajac anemostaty chce sie osiagnac inne chlodzenie w lecie ?? To jest tak znikoma ilosc chlodu, ze ginie juz obok anemostatu.

Fantom

----------


## swistak81

> To jest tak znikoma ilosc chlodu, ze ginie juz obok anemostatu.Fantom


A to prawda.

----------


## Arturo72

> To ty jeszcze TEGO nie masz a już rozpowiadasz jakie to doskonałe rozwiązanie? Nic tylko posłuchać i zrobić, potem "niedajboże" płakać. Sorry Jasiek ale tak się nie robi.
> Uważasz, że robisz dobrze? Ok. Ale nie podpowiadaj niesprawdzonego rozwiązania ludziom szukających pomocy i niekoniecznie będących w temacie.
> .


Dlatego też uważam,że każdą poradę na forum trzeba przeanalizować i zastanowić się nad nią  :smile: 
Cały Świat,powtarzam Świat robi wentylację mechaniczną z nawiewami w pomieszczeniach czystych a wywiewami w pomieszczeniach brudnych ale *nydar* i *jasiek* są poza tym  :wink: 
Świat się myli,jedynie słuszna i poprawna wentylacja to na opak  :wink: 
No cóż...
Chociaż takie porady dla ludzi napalajacych się na "innowacje" mogą być szkodliwe ale budujący dom mają chyba skończone 18 lat  :smile:

----------


## jasiek71

> Świat się myli,jedynie słuszna i poprawna wentylacja to na opak


wszystkich przed Kopernikiem palili na stosie za głoszenie herezji że ziemia się kręci wokół słońca...

a ona się jednak kręci... :wink: 

przypomnij mi zasady działania wentylacji ...

----------


## autorus

tutaj *Jaska* muszę poprzeć to, że cały świat tak robi nie oznacza, że nie można wymyślić lepszych rozwiązań  :smile:

----------


## firewall

Niemiecki Zehnder robi nawiew dołem w pomieszczeniach czystych, a wywiew górą z pomieszczeń brudnych. Z pomieszczeń czystych powietrze "zużyte" idzie dalej kratkami nad drzwiami. I też działa.

----------


## Arturo72

_Podstawowym zadaniem wentylacji jest wymiana powietrza w budynku. Sprawnie działająca wentylacja pozwala skutecznie usuwać dwutlenek węgla, parę wodną, alergeny oraz zapachy unoszące się w powietrzu wewnątrz pomieszczeń._
_Skuteczność wentylacji zależy od właściwego doprowadzenia świeżego powietrza z zewnątrz do budynku, zapewnienia odpowiedniego przepływu pomiędzy pomieszczeniami i sprawnego usunięcia zanieczyszczonego powietrza._
_Wentylacja może działać w sposób naturalny. Jest to tak zwana wentylacja grawitacyjna i jest ona uzależniona od działania sił natury (głównie od różnicy temperatury zewnętrznej i wewnętrznej)._
_Wentylacja może działać również w sposób mechaniczny. Wymiana powietrzna jest wtedy niezależna od czynników naturalnych. Wymuszony przepływ powietrza uzyskujemy wówczas przez zastosowanie wentylatora. Zaletą tego typu wentylacji jest to, że możemy dostosować wydajność do faktycznych potrzeb mieszkańców, dzięki czemu jesteśmy w stanie stworzyć komfortowe warunki w pomieszczeniach. Regulacja tego rodzaju systemu może się odbywać automatycznie (bez obsługi operatorskiej)._
_Montując odpowiednie urządzenia tzw. Rekuperatory można odzyskiwać ciepło z usuwanego powietrza. Istnieje możliwość zastosowania filtrów, które zatrzymują zanieczyszczenia dostające się z zewnątrz do pomieszczeń.

_Waszym sposobem dwutlenek węgla,wilgoć,dym papierosowy,brzydkie zapachy będą przechodziły i wychodziły przez pomieszczenia czyste czyli pokoje,sypialnie itp zamiast przez łazienki czy kuchnie.
 Wyobraź sobie jak się poczujesz w nocy w takim przypadku ?
Jak mówiłem,każdy jest dorosły i lubi co innego,ja i raczej większość ludzi lubi w nocy nawiew czystego powietrza do sypialni podczas snu niż smrody a nie daj Boże dwutlenek wegla,który jakimś cudem dostał się do domu w dużym stężeniu.
Nie polecaj tego rozwiązania wszem i wobec bo jest to niebezpieczna zabawa.

----------


## jasiek71

> Waszym sposobem dwutlenek węgla,wilgoć,dym papierosowy,brzydkie zapachy będą przechodziły i wychodziły przez pomieszczenia czyste czyli pokoje,sypialnie itp zamiast przez łazienki czy kuchnie.


przeczytaj ze zrozumieniem to co napisałeś... :wink: 

zastanów się ...
waszym czy naszym ...???

----------


## Arturo72

> przeczytaj ze zrozumieniem to co napisałeś...
> 
> zastanów się ...
> waszym czy naszym ...???


Waszym czyli nydara i jaśka sposobu na wentylację na opak czyli wywiewy w sypialniach  :smile: 

Nie po to na rynku są rekuperatory z możliwością automatycznego zwiększania wywiewu i nawiewu w przypadku stwierdzenia dużego stężenia wilgoci czy dwutlenku węgla,żeby wywiewać te sprawy w sypialni  :smile:

----------


## swistak81

> przeczytaj ze zrozumieniem to co napisałeś...
> waszym czy naszym ...???


Ja napiszę: twoim.




> wszystkich przed Kopernikiem palili na stosie za głoszenie herezji że ziemia się kręci wokół słońca...


Mierzysz się aż taką miarą? No no no to zobowiązuje.

----------


## jasiek71

> Proszę o podpowiedź jak widzisz umiejscowienie centrali wentylacyjnej w moim domu i w którym miejscu GWC? Czy rury prowadzić na skróty czy opleść nimi bryłę budynku?


* Tomek B..* 
prosimy o odpowiedź ...
na podstawie praktyki a nie teorii ...

----------


## jasiek71

> ale po co taka inwestycja do domu?


przecież to jest  rozwiązanie tańsze lub podobne kosztowo ...
z centrali wlatuje do korytarzy, a do centrali z pomieszczeń...

----------


## Tomek B..

> Proszę o podpowiedź jak widzisz umiejscowienie centrali wentylacyjnej w moim domu i w którym miejscu GWC? Czy rury prowadzić na skróty czy opleść nimi bryłę budynku?


Trudno jest wskazać odpowiednie miejsce w nieswoim budynku. Musisz  sam znaleźć ''złoty środek'' zarówno dla instalacji wentylacyjnej, jak i gwc, które mają nie tylko być ale i działać efektywnie. Unikaj w gwc kolan 90st i zminimalizuj je tylko do tych dwóch przymusowych. Każde załamanie to spadek sprężu centrali, tym bardziej dla wentylatora nawiewnego, który jest obciążony zarówno oporami gwc jak i instalacji wentylacyjnej.

----------


## jasiek71

> Trudno jest wskazać odpowiednie miejsce w nieswoim budynku. Musisz  sam znaleźć ''złoty środek'' zarówno dla instalacji wentylacyjnej, jak i gwc, które mają nie tylko być ale i działać efektywnie. *Unikaj w gwc kolan 90st i zminimalizuj je tylko do tych dwóch przymusowych.* Każde załamanie to spadek sprężu centrali, tym bardziej dla wentylatora nawiewnego, który jest obciążony zarówno oporami gwc jak i instalacji wentylacyjnej.


no to mamy teorię ... :wink: 

a gdzie praktyka ?

moje GWC ma 9 kolan 90* i 3 po 45*... :wink:

----------


## szczukot

No i ... ?
Możesz mieć i 100 kolan 90 stopni. To Twoja sprawa.
W praktyce, lepiej sprawdzi się układ który ma ich jak najmniej. Dokładnie tak jak napisał to Tomek B.
Nawet jeżeli nie będą to duże różnice (w oszczednosciach na pradzie, zakupie itp), to jak ma się wybór to lepiej stosować te zasady.

Fantom
ps. Tak swoja droga masz GWC rurowe czy glikolowe ?

----------


## Tomek B..

> zadam TOBIE proste pytanie ...
> 
> *CO WNIOSŁEŚ DO TEGO WĄTKU ...???*


Zanim Ci odpowiem spójrz w lustro malowany królu.
A teraz zastanów się i pomyśl nad zapotrzebowaniem Twojego budynku na ciepło. Weź także pod uwagę, że przy samej wentylacji z odzyskiem ciepła schodzi się w dół z zapotrzebowaniem o 50%. 
Możesz wywracać przyjęte teorie ale nie mieszaj ludziom w głowach, tylko dlatego, że masz dom jaki chciałes mieć a teraz próbujesz wszystkim wmówić, że wszyscy mają złe domy. Opanuj się i zacznij w końcu traktować ludzi normalnie, to nie piaskownica.
Zapewne jak to nazywasz wnoszenie czegokolwiek do tego wątku to klepanie ilości postów i zabawa w pomysłowego dobromira, to nie dla mnie, każdy chce mieć swój dom na miarę własnych potrzeb i oczekiwań a Ty jaśku chcesz tu pełnić rolę wielkiego elektronika.

----------


## Tomek B..

> wszystkich przed Kopernikiem palili na stosie za głoszenie herezji że ziemia się kręci wokół słońca...
> 
> a ona się jednak kręci...
> 
> przypomnij mi zasady działania wentylacji ...


Kiedyś wieszali łotrów na krzyżach.
Dziś wieszają krzyże na łotrach.

----------


## jasiek71

widzę że wiedza i doświadczenie praktycznie nie ma większego znaczenia na tym forum...
tak więc kończę nabijanie postów i swoją wiedzę a także różne rozwiązania zostawię samemu sobie
pozdrawiam i żegnam ...

----------


## Tomek B..

> no to mamy teorię ...
> 
> a gdzie praktyka ?
> 
> moje GWC ma 9 kolan 90* i 3 po 45*...


Zastanów sie nad tym, normalni ludzie także to czytają.

----------


## Tomek B..

> widzę że wiedza i doświadczenie praktycznie nie ma większego znaczenia na tym forum...
> tak więc kończę nabijanie postów i swoją wiedzę a także różne rozwiązania zostawię samemu sobie
> pozdrawiam i żegnam ...


Nie obrażaj się jak w piaskownicy, pisz ile wlezie i pamiętaj, że najważniejszym kluczem jest nie przekazywanie wiedzy ile akceptacja krytyki. Każdy może sie mylić ze swoimi teoriami.

----------


## bluenet

> Trudno jest wskazać odpowiednie miejsce w nieswoim budynku. Musisz  sam znaleźć ''złoty środek'' zarówno dla instalacji wentylacyjnej, jak i gwc, które mają nie tylko być ale i działać efektywnie. Unikaj w gwc kolan 90st i zminimalizuj je tylko do tych dwóch przymusowych. Każde załamanie to spadek sprężu centrali, tym bardziej dla wentylatora nawiewnego, który jest obciążony zarówno oporami gwc jak i instalacji wentylacyjnej.


Jeszcze raz. 

Budynek jest zorientowany względem stron świata jak na rysunku czyli u góry jest północ. Centralę wentylacyjną chce umieścić w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym za garażem. Stad pytania:
1. Czy zmieści się centrala z reku w pomieszczeniu 9,7m razem z piecem kondensacyjnym i zasobnikiem?
2. Czy nie lepiej umieścić w garażu lub nad pomieszczeniem gospodarczym w pralni o takich samych wymiarach tyle że ze skosami. A może lepiej na strychu gdzie w najwyższym punkcie będzie 2,5m (kąt 40 stopni) ale trzeba ocieplić....
3. Gdzie umieścilibyście GWC? 
4. Jaki GWC?
5. Wywiewy we wszystkich smrodliwych pomieszczeniach (wiatrołap, kuchnia, łazienki, spiżarnia, pomieszczenie gosp. - nie wiem czy garaż), nawiewy w pozostałych miejscach -  w Wy na to?
6. Czy budynek opasać rurą wzdłuż ścian czy iść po najkrótszej linii?

----------


## Tomek B..

> Jeszcze raz. 
> 
> Budynek jest zorientowany względem stron świata jak na rysunku czyli u góry jest północ. Centralę wentylacyjną chce umieścić w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym za garażem. Stad pytania:
> 1. Czy zmieści się centrala z reku w pomieszczeniu 9,7m razem z piecem kondensacyjnym i zasobnikiem?
> 2. Czy nie lepiej umieścić w garażu lub nad pomieszczeniem gospodarczym w pralni o takich samych wymiarach tyle że ze skosami. A może lepiej na strychu gdzie w najwyższym punkcie będzie 2,5m (kąt 40 stopni) ale trzeba ocieplić....
> 3. Gdzie umieścilibyście GWC? 
> 4. Jaki GWC?
> 5. Wywiewy we wszystkich smrodliwych pomieszczeniach (wiatrołap, kuchnia, łazienki, spiżarnia, pomieszczenie gosp. - nie wiem czy garaż), nawiewy w pozostałych miejscach -  w Wy na to?
> 6. Czy budynek opasać rurą wzdłuż ścian czy iść po najkrótszej linii?


Zacznij od drugiego końca, czyli od instalacji wentylacyjnej, jak będą biegły przewody itd. Wtedy znajdziesz odpowiedź, gdzie powinna znajdować sie centrala wentylacyjna oraz gdzie umieścić wejście gwc. Mozesz zrobić opaskę dookoła domu ale będzie się to wiązało z pewnymi spadkami sprężu, którymi będzie poddawany wentylator nawiewowy. Dla Ciebie najlepszym rozwiązaniem będzie układ tichelmana z tyłu domu. Wybór gwc zależy od warunków jakie masz w gruncie, jak również od własnej podjętej decyzji. Sam założyłem glikolowy z pewnych względów.

----------


## bluenet

[QUOTE=Tomek B..;5532692 Sam założyłem glikolowy z pewnych względów.[/QUOTE]

Nie ma problemu z założeniem glikolu dla nowicjusza?

Pytałem również czy zmieści się reku w pom. gosp. razem z piecem kondensacyjnym?

----------


## Tomek B..

> Nie ma problemu z założeniem glikolu dla nowicjusza?
> 
> Pytałem również czy zmieści się reku w pom. gosp. razem z piecem kondensacyjnym?


Na pewno nie będzie problemu z wymiennikiem glikolowym, ta sama zasada działania co w rurowym.
A czy rekuperator zmieści się z piecem kondensacyjnym? Wszystko zależy od tego jaka jednostka i jaki sposób przyłączenia kanałów.

----------


## bluenet

> Dla Ciebie najlepszym rozwiązaniem będzie układ tichelmana z tyłu domu. Wybór gwc zależy od warunków jakie masz w gruncie, jak również od własnej podjętej decyzji. Sam założyłem glikolowy z pewnych względów.


grunt to piasek i woda (bardzo wysoko) dlatego też w warunkach zabudowy nie wolno posadawiać budynku niżej niż 60 cm. czy z tyłu budynku od północy wymiennik będzie miał możliwość regeneracji?

----------


## bluenet

> Na pewno nie będzie problemu z wymiennikiem glikolowym, ta sama zasada działania co w rurowym.


a szczelność sam zbadam? jest dostępna wiedza na ten temat dla nowicjuszy (ale taka naukowa a nie opowieści domorosłych eksperymentatorów).

----------


## nydar

> Nie obrażaj się jak w piaskownicy, pisz ile wlezie i pamiętaj, że najważniejszym kluczem jest nie przekazywanie wiedzy ile akceptacja krytyki. Każdy może sie mylić ze swoimi teoriami.


Problem w tym ,że to nie jest teoria.Takie rozwiązanie zastosowałem w swoim domu 140m2 z poddaszem nieużytkowym i przedstawiłem na forum wyniki -efekty.Jasiek był przeciwnikiem tego rozwiązania,ale musiał chyba to przetestować chociaż na jednym pomieszczeniu,skoro przerabia instalację wentylacyjną.Pomysł choć wydaje się dziwaczny ,pozwala na obniżenie temp.w lecie o kilka stopni.Dziwacznym pomysłem jest też wywalanie zużytego powietrza na izolowane poddasze nieużytkowe.Na pierwszy rzut oka gwóźdź do trumny dla dachu.A okazuje się,że nieprawda.Konstrukcja dachu ma wilgotność równoważną do wilgotności powietrza z kilkutygodniowym przesunięciem w czasie.Warunkiem jedynie jest odpowiednia izolacja, celuloza,a nie wata,czy piana.Efektem zaś zimne poddasze w lecie i ciepłe w zimie.Bezeceństwa te testowałem w zimie po wylaniu posadzki anhydrytowej i prac związanych z gk ,a więc w skrajnie niekorzystnych warunkach.Ciekawe wnioski można wysnuć w takim laboratorium w skali 1:1.Jednym z nich jest przekonanie,a nawet pewność,że mając odpowiednie GWC ,rekuperator jest zbędny.W moim przypadku GWC pokonało wentylację z rekuperatorem .Wynik 500PLN :15000PLN

----------


## Arturo72

Do czego ma służyć wentylacja ? Do wentylowania czy grzania ?
Co będzie jak puści Ci ktoś do domu gaz łzawiący lub usypiający ? Jaką drogę przebędzie ?
Którędy ujdzie dwutlenek węgla w Twoim domu ?
Kto odbierze taką wentylację w nowym domu ?

A ja myślałem,że Kamikadze to tylko w Japonii się zdarzali  :wink:

----------


## nydar

Jak sama nazwa wskazuje do wentylowania.Powietrze zużyte z całym ładunkiem energii kierowane na poddasze , traci część tej energii na pokrycie strat ciepła przez dach.To nic innego jak forma rekuperacji.Co za różnica,czy oddasz tą energię w rekuperatorze ,czy na poddaszu?I tu i tu oddasz ją w słusznym celu.Gaz można wpuścić do domu przez GWC,ale i przez czerpnię rekuperatora.Dla ostrożnych są produkowane czujniki gazu usypiającego.Dwutlenek węgla ujdzie z domu anemostatem tak samo jak przy każdej WG.Kto odbierze taką wentylację?A czym się ona różni od tradycyjnej?Chyba tym ,że szybciej usuwa syf z chałupy.

----------


## Arturo72

Ty rozumiesz co się pisze ?
Jakim anemostatem,w jakim pomieszczeniu w Twoim domu ujdzie dwutlenek węgla ?
Co dają czujniki gazu i na jakiej zasadzie działają ?
Po co wspominasz o WG skoro słowa o niej nie piszę ?
W Twoim domu powietrze zużyte/brudne/śmierdzące/syfiaste zanim trafi na poddasze przechodzi przez pomieszczenia czyste czyli sypialnie,pokoje ? Nawet w nocy jak się śpi ?

----------


## Arturo72

> Kto odbierze taką wentylację?A czym się ona różni od tradycyjnej?Chyba tym ,że szybciej usuwa syf z chałupy.


 :bash: 

_Organizacja przepływu powietrza w budynku__W realizacjach systemów mechanicznej wentylacji wywiewnej oraz wywiewno – nawiewnej w__budynkach jednorodzinnych powietrze nawiewne dostarczane jest do pokoi: w przypadku__wentylacji wywiewnej przez nawiewniki zewnętrzne, w przypadku wentylacji wywiewno –__nawiewnej przez anemostaty kończące przewody instalacji nawiewnej. Obowiązujące przepisy_*przewidują kierunek przepływu powietrza od pomieszczeń mniej do bardziej zanieczyszczonych w**celu zapobieżenia rozprzestrzenianiu się wilgoci, zapachów i innych zanieczyszczeń. W przypadku**budynku jednorodzinnego oznacza to konieczność usuwania powietrza z kuchni, łazienek, ubikacji,*_pomocniczych pomieszczeń bezokiennych (np. garderoby) przez przewody wywiewne. Aby__możliwy był napływ powietrza z pokoi do pomieszczeń bardziej zanieczyszczonych, norma PN-__83/B-03430 przewiduje otwory wyrównawcze np. w postaci szczeliny pomiędzy dolną częścią__drzwi a podłogą, otworu w drzwiach lub innych przegrodach budowlanych o przekroju netto: w__pomieszczeń, z których powietrze jest usuwane 200 cm2
drzwiach do pokoi mieszkalnych 80 cm2, w drzwiach do kuchni, łazienek, ubikacji i innych

http://www.e-instalacje.pl/a/3303,wentylacja-w-swietle-przepisow#.

_Róbta sobie co chceta w swoich domach ale nie namawiajcie,nie wprowadzajcie ludzi w błąd i nie narażajcie ich nawet na tragedię,bo jeszcze ktoś z miękkim...kręgosłupem da się wpuścić w maliny  :wink:

----------


## Ogniowy

> tym bardziej dla wentylatora nawiewnego, który jest obciążony zarówno oporami gwc jak i instalacji wentylacyjnej.


a to się zgadza, WM z reku i GWC rurowym działa u mnie już 5 lat, poza czyszczeniem filtrów i zakładaniem bypasu na lato - bezobsługowo.
Fajna sprawa z tymi nawiewami w sypialniach i wywiewem w pomieszczeniach brudnych - śpi się jak przy otwartym oknie- świeże powietrze, nikty  z rodziny nie zna bólu głowy po nocy, nie wyobrażam sobie wyciągów w pokojach - to jakiś paranoiczny pomysł, ale jak komuś działa - to cóż, zasypianie w smrodzie i parze z łazienki komuś może sprawiać przyjemność - zależy gdzie i w jakich warunkach wcześniej mieszkał i żył...

----------


## nydar

Błądzisz z logicznym myśleniem,albo czytasz bez zrozumienia.Jedno pomieszczenie-jeden anemostat wyciągowy(przy większych dwa) .Powietrze zużyte nie krąży z sypialni do korytarza i dalej do łazienki.Tam,gdzie( jak to subtelnie określiłeś śmierdzące) jest wyprodukowane,stamtąd jest wydalane,z pominięciem pośredników typu korytarz czy łazienka.Podkreślam.Każde pomieszczenie ma anemostat wyciągowy.Zgodnie z cytowanym przez ciebie zaleceniem,takie rozwiązanie najdoskonalej zapobiega rozprzestrzenianiu się ,,wilgoci,zapachów i innych zanieczyszczeń". Jeżeli dopadnie cię niestrawność w sypialni,przechodzący korytarzem domownik nie poczuje twojej dolegliwości .
Jeśli można to uwagi bardziej merytoryczne.,,Róbta sobie co chceta" jak na OLIMP to poniżej poziomu.
Taki system wentylacji jest znany od dziesięcioleci.Nieszczelne okna skrzynkowe zastąpiło GWC. Ot cała tajemnica.Kiedyś jak paliwo było tanie,każde pomieszczenie miało kratkę wentylacyjną.Nawet bloki z lat 50-tych.Wtedy powietrze krążyło w domach zgodnie z zasadami fizyki,a nie wbrew jej jak przy obecnych systemach WM.  GWC to nic innego jak ,,powrót do epoki taniego paliwa" albo przeniesienie domu w cieplejszy region Europy.

----------


## nydar

Ogniowy. W łazience też jest anemostat wyciągowy :bash:

----------


## Tomek B..

> Ogniowy. W łazience też jest anemostat wyciągowy


A jak wtedy wygląda ogólny bilans nawiew-wywiew? Czy przypadkiem z pomieszczeń brudnych nie jest usuwana wystarczająca ilość powietrza?

----------


## mostek

Witam a czy wentylacja mechaniczna z rekuperatorem bez GWC to głupota ..?? bo tak ktos mi powiedzial - generalnie mialem w planie miec tak ze na podłdze (w kotłown)i mial stac rekuperator, a zaraz za nim miala byc dziura w scianie i tam czerpnia - ale podobno bez gwc bedzie w zime zamazrniety - myslalem o rekuperatorze z  odmrazaniem ... rekuperator ma stac w kotłowni z piecem na ekogroszek czyli zapewne w dosyc cieplym pomieszczniu

----------


## nydar

> A jak wtedy wygląda ogólny bilans nawiew-wywiew? Czy przypadkiem z pomieszczeń brudnych nie jest usuwana wystarczająca ilość powietrza?


Mamy do dyspozycji 1/2 kubatury domu.Starcza na wszystko,a nawet za dużo jak twierdzą niektórzy.

----------


## bluenet

Dyskusja zrobiła się niesamowicie interesująca i być może doprowadzi w końcu do szczęśliwego finału...Ja ze swojej strony kamyczek do ogórka. Czy ktoś z szanownych Państwa podczas budowy WM czy też GWC brał pod uwagę rozporzadzenie misnistra infrastruktury, które pozwoliłem sobie przytoczyć poniżej:




> *ROZPORZĄDZENIE
> MINISTRA INFRASTRUKTURY
> z dnia 12 kwietnia 2002 r.
> w sprawie warunków technicznych, jakim powinny odpowiadać budynki i ich usytuowanie.
> (Dz. U. z dnia 15 czerwca 2002 r.)
> 
> 
> § 152. 1. Czerpnie powietrza w instalacjach wentylacji i klimatyzacji powinny być zabezpieczone przed opadami atmosferycznymi i działaniem wiatru oraz być zlokalizowane w sposób umożliwiający pobieranie w danych warunkach jak najczystszego i, w okresie letnim, najchłodniejszego powietrza.
> 2. Czerpni powietrza nie należy lokalizować w miejscach, w których istnieje niebezpieczeństwo napływu powietrza wywiewanego z wyrzutni oraz powietrza z rozpyloną wodą pochodzącą z chłodni kominowej lub innych podobnych urządzeń.
> 3. Czerpnie powietrza sytuowane na poziomie terenu lub na ścianie dwóch najniższych kondygnacji nadziemnych budynku powinny znajdować się w odległości co najmniej 8 m w rzucie poziomym od ulic i zgrupowania miejsc postojowych dla więcej niż 20 samochodów, miejsc gromadzenia odpadów stałych, wywiewek kanalizacyjnych oraz innych źródeł zanieczyszczenia powietrza. Odległość dolnej krawędzi otworu wlotowego czerpni od poziomu terenu powinna wynosić co najmniej 2 m.*


Interesuje mnie szczególnie zapis na temat odległości dolnej krawędzi otworu wlotowego czerpni od poziomu terenu.

----------


## szczukot

> ....Pomysł choć wydaje się dziwaczny ,pozwala na obniżenie temp.w lecie o kilka stopni......


No ja nie wiem co na to prawa fizyki, ze w zaleznosci od kierunku przeplywu powietrza dom mozna ochlodzic albo nie. Mozecie mi wytlumaczyc, jak zmieniajac przeplyw powietrza w domu zmieniaja sie 'oddawanie chlodu' ?

Fantom
ps. Ja mam zrobione 'typowo' : nawiewy w pokojach i wywiewy w pomieszczeniach 'brudnych'. Mam tak zrobiona instalacje, ze przepiac to miedzy soba lub dowolne anemostaty to chwila (rury i skrzynki ned-air), ale nie bede eksperymentowal, bo wiem, ze to nic nie da.

----------


## bluenet

> Nic o tym nie piszą a instalacje są praktycznie ledwo co powyżej gruntu - ważne aby smrody żadne tam nie leciały.


To to znaczy nic o tym nie piszą? Przytoczyłem powyżej fragment z Rozporządzenia... Wyraźnie jest napisane jakie ma spełniać warunki instalacja. To prawda, spotkałem się z kilkunastoma instalacjami gdze rura wystawała tyle aby śnieg nie zakrył w zimę. Moje pytanie: Czy to znaczy, że nikt przy odbiorze nie zwraca na to uwagi? 
BTW. Śmiesznie musi wyglądać taka rura na ogrodzie 2 m nad trawą.

----------


## bluenet

> Swój wlot GWC planuję o dużym przekroju i skierowany na wiatry - doświadczalnie zauważyłem, że wtłacza to rewelacyjnie powietrze jak wieje i pomaga rekuperatorowi..


konkretnie jakie fi? Co to znaczy skierowana na wiatry? W Polsce większość wieje z zachodu. Czy to znaczy, że zagniesz ją w kierunku zachodnim czy wylot będzie przypominał dzwon?

----------


## Ogniowy

> Ogniowy. W łazience też jest anemostat wyciągowy


oczywiście- ,a Twoim zdaniem powinno być inaczej??, uzasadnij....

----------


## ravbc

Ogniowy: to co nydar napisał, miało formę zdania oznajmującego.  :wink:  W "jego" wersji wentylacji wyciągi są wszędzie poza korytarzami, w których to są dla odmiany nawiewy.

----------


## bluenet

nadal proszę o odpowiedź:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5533597

----------


## nydar

> Ogólnie zgadzam się z tym co piszesz z tym, że w żadnej WM powietrze nie krąży w sposób naturalny, nawet w Twoim rozwiązaniu ale zawsze i w każdym wypadku zgodnie z zasadami fizyki - tej nie oszukasz A GWC to tylko ewentualnie element WM więc nie ma co na siłę zawsze i wszędzie łączyć tych rzeczy.


Dzisiaj przyjechali fachowcy z meblami do kuchni.Przy okazji zrobiłem eksperyment.Wyłączyłem wszystkie wentylatory.Układ działał dalej Z GWC leciało,a z wyrzytni wylatywało.Fakt ,że nędznie,ale jednak.W domu 22oC na zewnątrz ok.14oC.Ale jestem ciekaw co by było przy  temperaturze minusowej.A właściwie to wiem.Prawdopodobnie wentylatory nie będą potrzebne.Oznacz to ni mniej ni więcej ,ze przy odpowiedniej różnicy temp,ten system ma szansę na pracę w sposób naturalny.Wystarczy zmodyfikować trochę pomysł na komin słoneczny i może działać również w lecie.
 Nie mogę zgodzić się z tezą o GWC w kontekście WM.Uważam,że GWC jest jak na razie niedocenianym elementem każdej wentylacji, z uwagi na bardzo korzystny stosunek ceny do korzyści.Przypomnij sobie co parenaście lat temu mówiono o izolacji styropianowej grubszej od 5cm.

----------


## nydar

Szczukot.Zmierz latem temperaturę przy podłodze i pod sufitem ,a dowiesz się dlaczego pomieszczenia powinno być wentylowane właśnie w ten sposób.

----------


## nydar

kszhu.int. To nie wiatr a ciąg kominowy,który się wytworzył w twoich rurach

----------


## Ogniowy

> Ogniowy: to co nydar napisał, miało formę zdania oznajmującego.  W "jego" wersji wentylacji wyciągi są wszędzie poza korytarzami, w których to są dla odmiany nawiewy.


a nie zauważyłem....myślałem że to pytanie :smile:

----------


## cruz

> Dzisiaj przyjechali fachowcy z meblami do kuchni.Przy okazji zrobiłem eksperyment.Wyłączyłem wszystkie wentylatory.Układ działał dalej Z GWC leciało,a z wyrzytni wylatywało.Fakt ,że nędznie,ale jednak.W domu 22oC na zewnątrz ok.14oC.Ale jestem ciekaw co by było przy  temperaturze minusowej.A właściwie to wiem.Prawdopodobnie wentylatory nie będą potrzebne.Oznacz to ni mniej ni więcej ,ze przy odpowiedniej różnicy temp,ten system ma szansę na pracę w sposób naturalny.Wystarczy zmodyfikować trochę pomysł na komin słoneczny i może działać również w lecie.
>  Nie mogę zgodzić się z tezą o GWC w kontekście WM.Uważam,że GWC jest jak na razie niedocenianym elementem każdej wentylacji, z uwagi na bardzo korzystny stosunek ceny do korzyści.Przypomnij sobie co parenaście lat temu mówiono o izolacji styropianowej grubszej od 5cm.


Widzę minus tego rozwiązania, wentylacja działa niezależnie od nastawów sterownika. Działa bardziej wydajniej w zimie (za wydajnie?)(jak WG?).

----------


## nydar

Wszystkim idzie sterować.Tym bardziej jest to proste przy jednej wyrzutni.

----------


## bluenet

Jak grochem w ścianę...

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5534215

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5533444

BTW. Państwo z uwielbieniem opisują swoje doświadczenia na temat wentylacji ale jakoś omijają temat prawa obowiązującego w naszym kraju. Znaczy, że wszyscy macie pozwolenia na eksploatację Waszych wentylacji omyłkowo?

----------


## adam_mk

"Interesuje mnie szczególnie zapis na temat odległości dolnej krawędzi otworu wlotowego czerpni od poziomu terenu. "

Czego nie wiesz?

Adam M.

----------


## herakles

Mam putanie, dlaczego te wszystkie anemostaty są w suficie, a nie np. na ścianie, na dole (jak w amełykańskich kłeskówkach)?

----------


## bluenet

> Mam putanie, dlaczego te wszystkie anemostaty są w suficie, a nie np. na ścianie, na dole (jak w amełykańskich kłeskówkach)?


bo łatwiej doprowadzić instalacje?

----------


## bluenet

> "Interesuje mnie szczególnie zapis na temat odległości dolnej krawędzi otworu wlotowego czerpni od poziomu terenu. "
> 
> Czego nie wiesz?
> 
> Adam M.



Czytałeś mój post? Tam są zawarte wątpliwości. 

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5533444

----------


## ravbc

bluenet: o co Ci właściwie chodzi? Zależy Ci żeby mieć czerpnię 2m nad ziemią? To tak ją zrób. Opisane tam wymagania dotyczą raczej czerpni zlokalizowanej w ogólnie dostępnej przestrzeni. W momencie gdy czerpnia znajduje się na ogrodzonym terenie, z dala od ogrodzenia, a okolica nie należy do szczególnie "uprzemysłowionej", to czy czerpnia będzie nad, na czy nawet pod powierzchnią gruntu nie ma w sumie żadnego znaczenia. No chyba, że planujesz zrobić na działce parking na minimum 20 miejsc postojowych...  :wink:  Przpis oczywiście istnieje, ale nakierowany jest raczej na budownictwo wielorodzinne. Krótko mówiąc: nie szukaj sobie dodatkowych problemów - będziesz miał ich dość  :wink:

----------


## bluenet

> bluenet: o co Ci właściwie chodzi? Zależy Ci żeby mieć czerpnię 2m nad ziemią? To tak ją zrób. Opisane tam wymagania *dotyczą raczej czerpni zlokalizowanej w ogólnie dostępnej przestrzeni*. W momencie gdy czerpnia znajduje się na ogrodzonym terenie, z dala od ogrodzenia, a okolica nie należy do szczególnie "uprzemysłowionej", to czy czerpnia będzie nad, na czy nawet pod powierzchnią gruntu nie ma w sumie żadnego znaczenia. No chyba, że planujesz zrobić na działce parking na minimum 20 miejsc postojowych...  Przpis oczywiście istnieje, ale nakierowany jest raczej na budownictwo wielorodzinne. Krótko mówiąc: nie szukaj sobie dodatkowych problemów - będziesz miał ich dość



Nie wiem gdzie wyczytałeś, że przepis nie dotyczy domów jednorodzinnych. Do brzegu. Dla jasności. Interesuje mnie odbiór budynku. Konkretnie czy ktokolwiek z forumowiczów miał problemy z odbiorem budynku z wentylacją mechaniczną w kontekście tego rozporządzenia?

----------


## adam_mk

Tak.
Miewają, jak trafią na idiotę/nieuka kominiarza...
Wtedy się szuka mistrza kominiarskiego.\
Aby zostać mistrzem MUSI złożyć egzamin z wentylacji mechanicznej, to temat zna...

Adam M.

----------


## bluenet

> Tak.
> Miewają, jak trafią na idiotę/nieuka kominiarza...


Tradycyjnie....Przepis przepisem a życie życiem...

----------


## ravbc

Nigdzie nie wyczytałem, ale tak twierdzę. Przepis ma na celu ochronę czerpni przed zaciąganiem substancji niebezpiecznych dla ludzi i tyle (oczywiście wielu urzędników nie powstrzymywało to przed durnowatymi interpretacjami). Ale oczywiście możesz sobie dla celów odbioru, jesli Cię to męczy, wetknąć w czerpnię "przdłużkę" wynoszącą ją te 2 metry ponad poziom terenu (a jeśli planujesz ścienną, to od razu przewidzieć ją tak wysoko). Ale zdziwił bym się, gdyby kogokolwiek to zainteresowało, nawet jeśli miałbyś kontrolę PINB przed odbiorem (na ta 2 metrowa przedłużka może być interesująca, bo będzie komicznie wyglądać).

----------


## bluenet

> _Ale zdziwił bym się, gdyby kogokolwiek to zainteresowało, nawet jeśli miałbyś kontrolę PINB przed odbiorem (na ta 2 metrowa przedłużka może być interesująca, bo będzie komicznie wyglądać_).


Wyczytałeś gdzieś w moich wypocinach, że mi strasznie zależy na 2 metrowym dziwolągu na działce? Pytanie było konkretne i chce konkretnej odpowiedzi. ALe spoko, już nie truje bo i tak kogo obchodzi po oddaniu budynku co się tam dzieje....Chyba, że znajdzie się wścibski sąsiad...

----------


## bluenet

> Prawo mówi o lokalizacji czerpni na powierzchni gruntu a nie nad gruntem i nie mówi nic o tym na jakiej ma być wysokości. Wg. mnie wysokośc 2m więc dotyczy czerpni na ścianie. Czym jedno od drugiego ze wzgl. bezp. i wygody się różni to nie wiem.


Rozumiem, że to Twoja wolna interpretacja czy opinia specjalisty od wentylacji i przepisów prawa?

----------


## nydar

> Na różnicy w pionie ca 50cm żaden ciąg tylko wiatr co głowę urywa


To nie tak.różnica wynikająca ze spadku nie wygeneruje ciągu wyczuwalnego.W przypadku domu różnica w pionie to najniższy pkt.rury i wylot z budynku.Sprawdź w bezwietrzną pogodę Dodatkowo ciepła jeszcze ziemia może generować ruch powietrza w rurze.

----------


## nydar

Docelowo moja czerpnia otoczona będzie grupą jałowców.Raz zakryta będzie nie ciekawa rura.Dwa powietrze w śród jałowców zawiera najmniej chorobotwórczych bakterii i wirusów.Trzy dodatkowy filtr mechaniczny..

----------


## R&K

> nteresuje mnie odbiór budynku. Konkretnie czy ktokolwiek z forumowiczów miał problemy z odbiorem budynku z wentylacją mechaniczną w kontekście tego rozporządzenia?





> Tak.
> Miewają, jak trafią na idiotę/nieuka kominiarza...


w projekcie do PNB miałem kominy wentylacyjne 
projektu WM nie robiłem , nie składałem informacji do PINB , kierownik budowy wszytskiego bał się jak ognia - najlepiej nie dotykać nic nie zmieniać - a dokładniej zmieniać ale przemilczeć (w podobnym tonie mniej wiecej wyposiadał się projektant adaptujący ktory na codzień pracuje w nadzorze) .... 

finał był taki że do odbioru końcowego budynku musiałem przedstawić dokument "odbioru kominiarskiego" dla kominów których nie miałem ....
wiec sam widzisz .... przepisy przepisami a życie życiem.... 
kto więc będzie zawracał sobie głowe tym czy czerpnia jest 1,5 m nad ziemią czy 2 m  .... jak tu takie numery przechodzą

----------


## bluenet

> w projekcie do PNB miałem kominy wentylacyjne 
> projektu WM nie robiłem , nie składałem informacji do PINB , kierownik budowy wszytskiego bał się jak ognia - najlepiej nie dotykać nic nie zmieniać - a dokładniej zmieniać ale przemilczeć (w podobnym tonie mniej wiecej wyposiadał się projektant adaptujący ktory na codzień pracuje w nadzorze) .... 
> 
> finał był taki że do odbioru końcowego budynku musiałem przedstawić dokument "odbioru kominiarskiego" dla kominów których nie miałem ....
> wiec sam widzisz .... przepisy przepisami a życie życiem.... 
> kto więc będzie zawracał sobie głowe tym czy czerpnia jest 1,5 m nad ziemią czy 2 m  .... jak tu takie numery przechodzą


konkretnego Inwestora ąz miło posłuchać. pozdrawiam  :wink:

----------


## adam_mk

W warunkach,jakim powinny odpowiadać budynki... zebrano tę trochę zasad, których wdrożenie powoduje, że większość instalacji... działa poprawnie.
Umieszczenie czerpni za nisko to generator problemików.
Gryzonie, piasek i śmieci miotane wiatrem, wszelakie smrody pętające się nisko (z kanalizy choćby) itp.
No, to sobie ktoś zinterpretował "za nisko" na "powyżej X cm ponad gruntem"...

Adam M.

----------


## nydar

> Wczoraj nie wiało więc żadnego wyczuwalnego ciągu. Spoko, wiem co to ciąg kominowy i wiem co to porządny wiatr co się pod podszewkę wciska


U mnie jest nawet jak nie ma wiatru.Wynika to z dobrej szczelności domu.Jest to zresztą jeden z prostszych sposobów sprawdzenia szczelności budynku.W bezwietrzną pogodę przy różnicy temp.wewnątrz i na zewnątrz,z niepodłączonej kanalizy musi dmuchać o ile dom jest szczelny.

----------


## @[email protected]

> Dziś drugi raz odpaliłem moje GWC ceramiczne.
> 24m2 max-a ułożonego na 19cm wysokości, ułożone 1,8 do 2.5 metra pod ziemią.
> Włączyłem na 5 minut, temperatury
> -15*, za GWC -5*
> 
> Widzę że niestety ceramiczny nie sprawdza się tak jak powinien...


Hej Klaudiusz,
napisz co dalej u Ciebie z ceramicznym.
Ja użytkuję prawie dwa lata non stop i nie mam uwag.
Minionej zimy przy -15 miałem +4,5.
W lipcu +30 miałem + 18

Jak inni użytkownicy ceramicznych?

Pozdrawiam
Adam

----------


## sgier

Orientacyjny schemat planowanego GWC
- czerwona linia - ryra PCV fi 200 wypuszczona pod ławami fundamentowymi
- czarna linia (przedłużenie czerwonej do zielonego punktu) - planowane przedłużenie rurą PCV fi 200
- czarne linie pomiędzy zielonymi punktami rury PP fi 110 (4 x ~15m = ~60m)
- zielone punkty - rura fi 400 - czerpnie

Aby połączyć rury z czerpniami planuje wyciąć w niej otwory dla każdej wprowadzanej rury. Otwory prawdopodobnie były by na różnej wysokości, aby zapewnić większa sztywność, oczywiście uszczelnione.
Grunt gliniasty, wody brak.
Czerpnie stanowią punkt zbiorczy rur, gdybym chciał przeczyścić każdą z rur.
Czerpnia bliżej domu w okresie zimowym i letnim byłaby szczelnie zamknięta.
Głębokość ułożenia GWC ~2m poniżej terenu.

Czy powyższe rozwiązanie ma sens?
Czy warto użyć rur fi110 ? (mógłbym zwiększyć długość do 80m)

Proszę o radę mam koparkę umówioną na sobotę a jeszcze nie mam materiału  :smile:

----------


## monika.KIELCE

> Jak inni użytkownicy ceramicznych?


Mój ceramiczny, działający non stop (bo przełączanie czerpni ręczne na stryszku i nikomu się nie chce wchodzić) dawał w największe upały +20 - to najwyższa zanotowana temp. Centralka 350m3. Wody dużo szło na podlewanie ogródka, więc i zraszanie GWC nie działało.

Zimą jak było to już dokładnie nie pamiętam, ale spadało poniżej zera przy pracy centralki godz. on (1lub 2 bieg), godz. off.

Wynik jak dla mnie nie jest zły, ale oczekiwaliśmy lepiej. Grunt to piaski Sahary więc i transport ciepełka mizerny.
Kurka, trzeba było grabnąć z pół metra głębiej ...

----------


## jasiek71

> Orientacyjny schemat planowanego GWC
> - czerwona linia - ryra PCV fi 200 wypuszczona pod ławami fundamentowymi
> - czarna linia (przedłużenie czerwonej do zielonego punktu) - planowane przedłużenie rurą PCV fi 200
> - czarne linie pomiędzy zielonymi punktami rury PP fi 110 (4 x ~15m = ~60m)
> - zielone punkty - rura fi 400 - czerpnie
> 
> Aby połączyć rury z czerpniami planuje wyciąć w niej otwory dla każdej wprowadzanej rury. Otwory prawdopodobnie były by na różnej wysokości, aby zapewnić większa sztywność, oczywiście uszczelnione.
> Grunt gliniasty, wody brak.
> Czerpnie stanowią punkt zbiorczy rur, gdybym chciał przeczyścić każdą z rur.
> ...


tutaj to "miszcz" Tomek B.. musi doradzić ... :wink:

----------


## bluenet

> Mój ceramiczny, działający non stop (bo przełączanie czerpni ręczne na stryszku i nikomu się nie chce wchodzić) dawał w największe upały +20 - to najwyższa zanotowana temp. Centralka 350m3. Wody dużo szło na podlewanie ogródka, więc i zraszanie GWC nie działało.
> 
> Zimą jak było to już dokładnie nie pamiętam, ale spadało poniżej zera przy pracy centralki godz. on (1lub 2 bieg), godz. off.
> 
> Wynik jak dla mnie nie jest zły, ale oczekiwaliśmy lepiej. Grunt to piaski Sahary więc i transport ciepełka mizerny.
> Kurka, trzeba było grabnąć z pół metra głębiej ...


na jakiej głebokości masz instalację?

----------


## monika.KIELCE

> na jakiej głebokości masz instalację?


Wyszło 1,8 - 2,1m, przykryte 8cm styropianu "wystającego" po ok. 1m na boki. Nad nim folia, przysypane warstewką ok15cm i na to jeszcze drobne ścinki styro z budowy, warstwą ok.15-20 cm (gdzieś trzeba się było tego pozbyć).

----------


## bluenet

> Wyszło 1,8 - 2,1m, przykryte 8cm styropianu "wystającego" po ok. 1m na boki. Nad nim folia, przysypane warstewką ok15cm i na to jeszcze drobne ścinki styro z budowy, warstwą ok.15-20 cm (gdzieś trzeba się było tego pozbyć).


Świetny patetnt. Od spodu też izolowane? Jaką masz rurę zakopaną?

----------


## szczukot

A po co izolowac od dolu ?? Cala idea GWC polega na tym aby pobierac/oddawac energie od dolu a izolowac od gory.

Fantom

----------


## bluenet

> A po co izolowac od dolu ?? Cala idea GWC polega na tym aby pobierac/oddawac energie od dolu a izolowac od gory.
> 
> Fantom


No właśnie widziałem niedawno wykonywanie takiej instalacji i od spodu podkładali wełnę izolacyjną. Stad moje pytanie....

----------


## autorus

też mnie to zdziwiło , izolowanie od dołu?

----------


## szczukot

No to Ci co to robili chyba nie meili pojecia co tworza. Po co zaizolowany z kazdej strony GWC ?? To skad ma brac lub oddawac energie ? A jeszcze welna ? To siadzie po kilku dniach i z welny zrobi sie papier.

Fantom

----------


## monika.KIELCE

No bez przesady z tym izolowaniem. Przed wykonaniem GWC gruntowna wiedza, głównie za sprawą Adama_mk, ale też innych forumowiczów, przyswojona została. Nakrywając kołderką od góry, symulujemy głębsze zakopanie. I tyle. Od spodu ciepełko zimą, a chłodek latem ma dochodzić bez ograniczeń.

Rurka kanalizacyjna, pomarańczowa, jako kolektory. Fi 200. MAXy 18cm grubości.

----------


## bluenet

Poruszłame ten temat na wątku poświęconym DGP. Czy ktoś z szanownych Państwa posiada WM z GWC w połączeniu z kominkiem z DGP? Jak to się sprawuje. Czy zmienilibyście coś w instalacji?

----------


## szczukot

Tu masz jakies pomysly :
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...bryda-WM-i-DGP

Fantom

----------


## @[email protected]

> Kurka, trzeba było grabnąć z pół metra głębiej ...


U mnie siedzi pod garażem - może to jest zaleta (w sensie zysku energetycznego). Gdzieś kilkadziesiąt stron wcześniej jest link do zdjęć z budowy i opis.
Jedynym problemem tego lata była wilgotność w budynku, ale sam sobie jestem winien bo odkręciłem na kilkanaście minut nawilżanie (idiota).

Pozdrawiam
Adam

----------


## monika.KIELCE

> U mnie siedzi pod garażem - może to jest zaleta (w sensie zysku energetycznego).


Pewnie są zalety i wady. Jeśli dobrze pamiętam, niektórzy bali się o nadmierne wychładzanie ścian  i samego garażu. Jeśli garaż nieogrzewany, to zimą tyle ciepełka nie pociągnie z gruntu.





> Jedynym problemem tego lata była wilgotność w budynku, ale sam sobie jestem winien bo odkręciłem na kilkanaście minut nawilżanie (idiota).


Możesz napisać, jak wielki to był wpływ? O ile % wzrosła wilgotność i na jak długo od tych kilkunastu minut nawadniania? Ile wody poszło w złoże przez ten czas?

A jakby tak "przepłukiwać" złoże np. z rana, kiedy nikogo w domu nie ma? Np 30 min nawilżania, potem na 2-3 h wyłączyć wentylację, coby woda odebrała nadmiar ciepła z pustaków (żwiru) i poszła w ziemię? MA to jakiś sens?

----------


## @[email protected]

Trudno powiedzieć ile wody poszło, trudno też powiedzieć o ile wzrosła wilgotność względem jej wartości sprzed nawilżania (nie spojrzałem). Generalnie tego lata miałem (jadalnia, kuchnia - bo tu stoi stacja) wilgotność powyżej znośnej (65%), czyli w granicach 67, a czasami nawet 70%. Wpływ na to miało:
1. Niepotrzebne nawilżenie złoża
2. By-pass w reku.
Wilgoć ze złoża tak szybko nie uciekła, bo wilgotność powietrza w lecie jest dużo większa niż zimą, stąd utrzymujący się przez dłuższy czas wysoki poziom wilgoci w domq. Więcej się nie pomylę  :big grin: .

Pozdrawiam
Adam

----------


## herakles

Przepraszam, ale jaki jest sens ocieplania od góry gwc zakopanego na 1,8m? Jak To ciepełko ma "naciągnąć" latem?

----------


## jasiek71

> Przepraszam, ale jaki jest sens ocieplania od góry gwc zakopanego na 1,8m? Jak To ciepełko ma "naciągnąć" latem?


trzeba robić dla samego robienia ... :wink:

----------


## herakles

> trzeba robić dla samego robienia ...


Ale to chyba upośledza działanie gwc, no chyba że czegoś nie rozumiem?!?!

----------


## jasiek71

> Ale to chyba upośledza działanie gwc, no chyba że czegoś nie rozumiem?!?!


ani polepszy ..., ani pogorszy ...

czy wszystko trzeba skomplikować ?
zwykła rura w ziemi nie wystarczy ???

----------


## szczukot

Energia pobierana i oddawana jest w dol a nie w gore. Jakbys mial GWC na 10 m pod ziemia to by byla rewealcja. Po co ma na to slonce swiecic latem ?? GWC nie regeneruje sie przez pol roku latem od slona aby w zimie dzialac. Chyba nie za bardzo sie orientujesz na czym polega praca GWC.
A co do samego ontazu izolacji od gory, to moze tylko pomoc - w najgorszym wypadku efekt bedzie bliski zeru.

Fantom

----------


## herakles

> Energia pobierana i oddawana jest w dol a nie w gore. Jakbys mial GWC na 10 m pod ziemia to by byla rewealcja. Po co ma na to slonce swiecic latem ?? GWC nie regeneruje sie przez pol roku latem od slona aby w zimie dzialac. Chyba nie za bardzo sie orientujesz na czym polega praca GWC.
> A co do samego ontazu izolacji od gory, to moze tylko pomoc - w najgorszym wypadku efekt bedzie bliski zeru.
> 
> Fantom


No to mi wyjaśnij. Skąd bierze się ciepło w GWC, jak nie ze słońca to skąd?

----------


## jasiek71

> A co do samego ontazu izolacji od gory, to moze tylko pomoc


w czym...?

----------


## adam_mk

jasiek71
Nigdy nie udało Ci się wyklepać jakiej klawiatury?
 :Lol: 

herakles
TAK!
To ciepełko bierze się ze Słoneczka!
Słoneczko ogrzewa ziemię, deszczyki letnie na nią padają, woda wsiąka sobie i niesie ze sobą to ciepełko wgłąb.
Ciepło geotermalne wyłażące z głębin jest tak malutkie i tak powoli wyłazi - ze jest pomijalne w tym eksperymencie.
(Dlatego zimą śniegi leżą sobie spokojnie na tym, na co spadły)
Natura nie znosi próżni!
Zrobisz puste przestrzenie pod ziemią (tak na -2m ppt) to zostaną natychmiast wypełnione parą wodną (pozostającą w równowadze z wilgotnością gruntu).
Każde zabranie jej kawałka/porcji spowoduje wyrzut kolejnej z gruntu okalającego żwirowiec czy ceramiczny *tu mowa o bezprzeponowcach)
W innym przypadku - wilgoć glebowa ogrzewa ściankę wymiennika gleba (ciało stałe i ciecz, więc gęste) - powietrze (gazy o malutkim cieple właściwym).

Adam M.

----------


## nydar

Dlatego też  układanie GWC pod posadzką domu jest błędem,powodującym wychładzanie podstawy domu.Chyba,że dostarczy się ciepełko słoneczne w obrębie fundamentu .A najlepiej ciut więcej niż GWC zabierze.

----------


## herakles

No dobra, ale co ma do tego styropian nad gwc?! Po cholerę to? ehhh znowu chyba Adam nie doczytałeś....

----------


## @[email protected]

Panowie/Panie,
histeria jakaś.
Dla mnie GWC ma działać - działa mi. To, że wychładza mi pomieszczenie, pod którym jest, zupełnie mi nie przeszkadza - to jest garaż, w slipach tam nie chodzę, a samochód i 2 rozklekotane rowery się nie obrażą. Fundamenty mnie przeżyją, więc też to olewam.
Komplikujecie sobie życie zamiast je ułatwiać.
Wszystko w tym temacie.

Pozdrawiam i życzę zdrowego rozsądku
Adam

----------


## @[email protected]

A właśnie styropian nad jest po to, aby ten samochód i rzeczone 2 rowerki miały nieco cieplej.
GWC "ciągnie" od dołu.

Pozdrawiam
Adam

----------


## swistak81

> No dobra, ale co ma do tego styropian nad gwc?! Po cholerę to? ehhh znowu chyba Adam nie doczytałeś....


Przecież Adam_mk odpowiedział na Twoje pytanie. Ja tam odpowiedz widzę. Jednak Ty nie doczytałeś a nie Adam.

----------


## Łuka

Wciągnął mnie temat ceramicznego GWC i popełniłem go w moim nowo budowanym domu pod garażem. Od stycznia jak się wprowadziłem to działał sobie na zasadzie grawitacyjnej (raz lepiej, raz gorzej), a latem, jak przyszły upały zainstalowałem wentylator, żeby wymusić ruch powietrza. Po jakimś czasie dmuchania (nieregularnego) zaczął pojawiać się coraz mocniejszy, nieprzyjemny zapach wilgoci. Teraz już prawie śmierdzi jakby zbutwiałym powietrzem.

Czy jest możliwe, że zalęgły się tam jakieś grzyby, etc., a jeśli tak, to czy jest jakiś sposób na pozbycie się tego?
Czy może ten zapach przy wilgotności na wyjściu 87% nie powinien dziwić i muszę poczekać na suche powietrze zimą, żeby się wysuszyło?

Dodam, że maxy układałem na podłożu gliniastym, dosyć mocno zawilgoconym, ale poziom wody jest poniżej 2m ppt. (GWC na 0.8m ppt).

Pozdrawiam
Łukasz N.

----------


## @[email protected]

Co rozumiesz przez "zasadę grawitacyjną"? Domyślam się, że nie miałeś reku (lub nie podłączyłeś do reku) i stało toto dłuższy czas nieużywane.
Grawitacyjnie to raczej nie działało. 
Jeśli masz wodę tak płytko, to ryzyko - gwc robiłbym na powierzchni lub rurowe. Nie jestem fachowcem w tej dziedzinie, powiem tylko co u mnie. Ja używam GWC non stop, nie stosuję żadnego by-pass'u (dla GWC -  w reku tak) nawet w okresach przejściowych. Podejrzewam, że ciągłe przewietrzanie nie spowoduje takich komplikacji jakie miały miejsce u Ciebie (nic takiego nie miało u mnie miejsca). 
Głowa do góry, przewietrz to porządnie i sprawdź za jakiś czas. 

Pozdrawiam
Adam

----------


## Łuka

Dzięki za odp.
Reku nie mam, na razie tylko prowizorycznie założony wentylator na rurę z GWC.
Przeraża mnie trochę ta wilgotność w GWC, ale mam nadzieję, że się z czasem zmniejszy.
Interesuje mnie jednak, czy może wyniknąć z tego coś niezdrowego. Kiedyś czytałem, że nie powinno się tam nic zalęgnąć, ale żona mi ciągle suszy głowę. Może ma ktoś wiedzę albo chociaż jakieś przemyślenia na ten temat?

----------


## adam_mk

Ma..
I wiedzę i przemyślenia...
Tak.
Może wyniknąć...
- Głowa Cię rozboli od myślenia...
(ale trening czyni mistrza - to uszy do góry!!!)

Obyś zawsze miał tak wilgotny GWC!
Wyraźnie widać - że działa!

Jeżeli tylko nie spier.. go sypiąc na niego humus (to, co w glebie żywe).
Glina nie śmierdzi!
Już od kilku milionów lat tego nie robi...
A jak nawet to spaprali, to przegnije co musi - i będzie spokój.
Chyba, że zapadnie się to, co wygnije...

Chyba za mało poczytałeś przed zabraniem się do roboty!
Przecież, chyba ŚWIADOMIE, zrobiłeś miejsce, gdzie wilgotność względna wynosi około 100% w temperaturze STUDZIENNEJ!
Jak pomyślisz nad zjawiskiem WZGLĘDNOŚCI tej wilgotności to się ucieszysz zamiast martwić!
Masz bardzo dobrze.
Zapaszek może pochodzić z wielu powodów.
Tylko nieliczne są nieprzemijające!
(przesącz z nieszczelnego szamba sąsiada)

Adam M.

----------


## Łuka

EUREKA!
Przeanalizowałem zatem tą względność wilgotności i już się cieszę.

Do tej pory patrzyłem na wilgotność na dworze (nie zdając sobie sprawy z tego, co oznacza jej względność) i jak się robiło cieplej, wilgotność spadała, to wietrzyłem chatę (bo mam wilgotność powyżej 70%). A teraz dochodzę do wniosku, że lepiej wietrzyć chłodniejszym powietrzem z większą wilgotnością względną, bo ilość pary wodnej w powietrzu może być wtedy nawet mniejsza (bo część się skropliła w postaci rosy).

PS.
A co do humusu, to na tyle jestem świadomy...

----------


## bluenet

Dzień dobry.
Czy ktoś z Państwa ma instalację WM z GWC zamontowaną na strychu. Interesuje mnie sposób rozmieszczenia rur biegnących od GWC do centrali. Interesuje mnie również za jakim rozwiązaniem optujecie. Czy WM w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym na parterze czy na strychu czyli niewykorzystywanej części poddasza nad użytkowym poddaszem. 
Miłego dnia.

----------


## szczukot

Ja mam na strychu i troche zaluje. Sa spore straty na rurach ktore tam ida - mimo, ze otulone gruba warstwa welny. Jakbym robil ponownie to w jakims cieplejszym pomieszczeniu bym stawial.

Fantom

----------


## bluenet

Ktoś jeszcze ma centralę na strychu?

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5553124

----------


## byry007

Ja ale dopiero zamontowana i nie ocieplona

----------


## bluenet

> Ja ale dopiero zamontowana i nie ocieplona


Podpowiesz coś? Masz GWC? Na jakiej wysokości i gdzie przebiegają rury do centrali? Jak duże masz GWC?

----------


## byry007

Mam ggwce , rura przebiega przez strop ,ggwc z czerpnia jest na wysokosci około 200cm o fundamentu i znalduje sie w kotłowni.

----------


## bluenet

> Mam ggwce , rura przebiega przez strop ,ggwc z czerpnia jest na wysokosci około 200cm o fundamentu i znalduje sie w kotłowni.


co to ggwce i ggwc?
czerpnia jest na wysokości ok 200cm od fundamentu? mozna jasniej?

----------


## byry007

Sorry ggwc , pytałeś się na jakiej wysokości przebiegają rury to u mnie jest około 200cm od fundamentów czerpnia czyli od ziemi gdzieś 240cm tam jest nagrzewnica i dalej kanałem przez dziurę w stropie do centrali na strychu .

----------


## ravbc

> to u mnie jest około 200cm od fundamentów czerpnia czyli od ziemi gdzieś 240cm


Masz fundamenty nad ziemią?

PS. BP,MSPANC  :wink:

----------


## monika.KIELCE

Ja mam tak:
rura od GWC fi200 wchodzi pod ławą - przepust fi300 wstawiony przy zalewaniu ław. Kolano 90* i w górę, aż pod sufit kotłowni. Potem trójnik, przejście na 2 x 160, przejście na kanały płaskie PCV prowadzone równolegle na strych, po ścianie wewnętrznej i w skosie poddasza. Potem znów spięte w jedną rurę fi 160 (jakiś metr przed reku, reku ma wejście 160).



Z obserwacji
- powietrze po GWC dogrzewa się parę stopni idąc po domu, mimo izolacji. 
- praktyka pokazała, że pomimo dużo dłuższej nitki, nie ma wyraźnego spadku ilości nawiewanego powietrza po przełączeniu czerpnia/GWC - znikome opory w kanałach i samym wymienniku ceramicznym.

Mężowi nie chce się na stryszek wchodzić za często - wymiana filtrów, przełączenie czerpni, bajpasu.

Wniosek - już myśli jak przenieść reku do kotłowni wykorzystując istniejącą infrastrukturę.

----------


## abuq1

W taki sam sposób rozwiązałem przejście na strych , dwoma kanałami 220x90.

Znalazłem fajną nasadkę na czernię. Macie inne propozycje?
http://www.ampar-silesia.pl/wpliki/w...-b_258_125.pdf

----------


## matkor

Po przeczytaniu całości wątku (co zajeło mi parę ładnych wieczorów) pozostały mi nastepujące wątpliwości.
Buduję żwirowy dla domu 200 m². W czasach wykopu piwnicy wykopałem sobie dziurą 6x3x2m na żwirowy - planowałem złoże 6x3x1.8m. 
1) Teraz, z tego co rozumiem że tak wysokie złoże nie jest optymalne, bo bardziej istotna jest powierzchnia złoża. Jestem ograniczony do maksymalnej powierzchni dna wykopu 7x4m. Ponadto orientując się w rozmiarach dostepnego transportu wychodzi mi że najtaniej byłoby tam wsypać 50t (2x25t). To daje 28m³ czyli złoże wyszło by 7x4x1m. Czy tak jest najoptymalniej czy jednak zostawić aktualny wykop i wsypać wyżej czy może jeszcze jakoś inaczej (wsypać połowę na pół metra i wykopać sobie drugi  GWC potem  :smile:  ?)
2) czy dla złoża 28m³ lepiej jest je podzielić na dwa i pracować w cyklu "wyzysk/regnearcja" czy pozostawić jeden GWC w pracy ciągłej (chodzi o wsparcie chłodzenia domu który jest energooszczędny) ?
3) jakie są optymalniejsze średnice rur 200mm czy 250mm w obu przypadkach?
4) z racji że będe miał dość nieprostopadły ciąg rur dolotu i wylotu z GWC myśle, czy zamiast kupowania drogich kolanek, nie wziąść sobie prostą rurę, pociąć ją rozsądnie i zrobić sobie delikatne łuki tak jak potrzebuje, sklejając klejem do twardego PCW? Np taki http://dobrekleje.pl/pl/realfix-prof...o-pvc-pcv.html ? Zły pomysł, jakies uwagi?

----------


## adam_mk

Potrzebujesz dla pracy ciągłej 20m3 złoża rozłożonego na możliwie dużej powierzchni (w warstwie około 0,7m).
Masz więcej jak potrzebujesz...
Wsadź tam jakie kształtki - będzie solidniej i łatwiej...
Dużo ich nie wyjdzie...

Dla domu o kubaturze rzędu 500-600m3 rura fi 200 jest dobra...

Adam M.

----------


## witek_myslowice

> Dla domu o kubaturze rzędu 500-600m3 rura fi 200 jest dobra...


Do wentylacji fi 200 jest ok. Przyjmując do klimatyzacji 1,5 wymiany to dla domu o objętości 500m3 wychodzi 750m3/h - dla cichej pracy warto wtedy zastosowac rurę fi 250mm
pzdr 
Witek

----------


## jasiek71

> Do wentylacji fi 200 jest ok. Przyjmując do klimatyzacji 1,5 wymiany to dla domu o objętości 500m3 wychodzi 750m3/h - dla cichej pracy warto wtedy zastosowac rurę fi 250mm
> pzdr 
> Witek


przy odpowiednio zbudowanej wentylacji nie ma potrzeby takich wydajności ...
o kosztach takiej centrali nie wspomnę ... :wink:

----------


## bluenet

> Mężowi nie chce się na stryszek wchodzić za często - wymiana filtrów, przełączenie czerpni, bajpasu.



Jak często mąż zmuszony jest tam zaglądać. Mam podobny dylemat. Za chwilę będą wylewane ławy a ja zastanawiam się dokąd skierować rurę. Czy do pomieszczenia gospodarczego gdzie będzie piec kondensacyjny (ok. 10m powierzchni) czy na stryszek nad użytkowym poddaszem?

----------


## monika.KIELCE

> Jak często mąż zmuszony jest tam zaglądać.


Do obsługi centralki to ze 4-5 razy w roku  :smile:   przed latem i po lecie przełączyć bypas wewnątrz reku, no i wymiana filtrów. Mam okolicę, gdzie z każdego komina idzie inny kolor dymu (zielony, żółty, niebieski). Z 70% dzielnicy pali wszystkim (choć i tak z roku na rok jest lepiej). Z tego względu zimą to pasuje filtr zmieniać co miesiąc. Latem 1 filtr wystarczy od maja do września. 

Do tego pasowałoby dość często zaglądać, żeby zmienić czerpnię ściana/GWC, w zależności od aktualnych temperatur . Jakoś tak ciężko się mężowi zebrać na przepustnicę z siłownikiem sterowaną z Janka, więc teraz cały czas idzie przez GWC.

----------


## bluenet

> Do obsługi centralki to ze 4-5 razy w roku


Z Twojego tonu wywnioskowałem, że 4-5 razy dziennie :yes: 




> przed latem i po lecie przełączyć bypas wewnątrz reku, no i wymiana filtrów. Mam okolicę, gdzie z każdego komina idzie inny kolor dymu (zielony, żółty, niebieski). Z 70% dzielnicy pali wszystkim (choć i tak z roku na rok jest lepiej). Z tego względu zimą to pasuje filtr zmieniać co miesiąc. Latem 1 filtr wystarczy od maja do września.


buduję w okolicy niemal dziewiczej gdzie najbliższy sąsiad zza miedzy będzie palił kumulacyjnym + kominkiem. Z racji tego, że jest zakaz budowania piwnic to nie sądzę aby pojawili się śmieciarze w okolicy.





> Do tego pasowałoby dość często zaglądać, żeby zmienić czerpnię ściana/GWC, w zależności od aktualnych temperatur . Jakoś tak ciężko się mężowi zebrać na przepustnicę z siłownikiem sterowaną z Janka, więc teraz cały czas idzie przez GWC.


Jest możliwość sterowania tym elektronicznie? Czy to kosztowne rozwiązanie? Powiedz mi czy umieszczenie centrali wentylacyjnej na strychu nad poddaszem użytkowy jest wg. Ciebie dużo kosztowniejsze od umieszczenia w pom. gospodarczym na poziomie parteru?

----------


## Piczman

> Samodzielne sterowanie elektroniczne by-pass-em to podstawa i kosztuje grosze w porównaniu do requ z b-p.


Witaj .
Wiem ze to może nie do końca dobry wątek ale możesz opisać jak wykonałeś sterowanie do siłownika na by-pass ?
Ja nie jestem dobry w te klocki a chciałbym pogłębić swoją wiedzę  :smile:

----------


## monika.KIELCE

> Samodzielne sterowanie elektroniczne by-pass-em to podstawa i kosztuje grosze w porównaniu do requ z b-p.


jeśli elektroniczne sterowanie bypasem to podstawa, to czym zatem jest automatyczne przełączanie czerpni? Wstępem do podstawowych podstaw?  :Confused: 

Mnie chodziło o wykorzystanie gotowych wyjść z reku, celem podpięcia przepustnicy z siłownikiem. Przy czym największym problemem jest tu koszt samej przepustnicy. Jak dla mnie za drogo. No chyba, że macie jakieś namiary na jakieś tanie (100 - 200zł)?

Druga sprawa to szczelność.  Tu też bywa różnie.

A o bypasie fullautomat w cenie barszczu też chętnie poczytam.

----------


## jasiek71

> Mnie chodziło o wykorzystanie gotowych wyjść z reku, celem podpięcia przepustnicy z siłownikiem. Przy czym największym problemem jest tu koszt samej przepustnicy. Jak dla mnie za drogo. No chyba, że macie jakieś namiary na jakieś tanie (100 - 200zł)?
> 
> Druga sprawa to szczelność.  Tu też bywa różnie.
> 
> A o bypasie fullautomat w cenie barszczu też chętnie poczytam.


tego tanio to "se ne da"...
przepustnica z obejściem 120-150 zł
siłownik 250-300 zł
jakiś układ sterujący ze 200 zł
plus jakieś drobne duperele i mamy 700- 800 ...
następna sprawa to szczelność...
 aby dało się zrobić dobrze trzeba ominąć centralę a co wtedy z wentylatorem nawiewowym który jest w centrali ...
kolejną sprawą jest sprawność całości ...
może się okazać że nie warta funta kłaków ...
i sensowniejsza wydaje się praca na okrągło wykorzystująca wymiennik ...

----------


## monika.KIELCE

I dlatego pozostaniemy przy bypasie ręcznym. Zdejmując ściankę obudowy do przestawienia bypasu, przy okazji zmieni się filtry, co i tak trzeba zrobić. Dopytałam też dokładniej i już wiem, że jeszcze mąż zaklejał kawałkiem grubej folii wymiennik, aby całe powietrze szło bypasem. Ale o tym już wcześniej pisano (chyba j-j  w swoim reku, a w JanGazie Couliglion).

----------


## autorus

w sumie coś w tym jest. Czy oprócz lata włączamy bypass?  Bo jeśli można to zrobić przy koniecznej zmianie filtra to nie widzę w tym większego sensu. Co nie oznacza, że rozwiązanie nie jest ciekawe.

----------


## jasiek71

> Requ z wbudowanym by-pass-em i siłownikiem kosztuje ~10% drożej niż ten sam requ bez.
> 
> Sam by-pass w okresach przejściowych potrafi przełączać się min 2x dziennie (noc, dzień).


BY pass ma uzasadnienie tylko w przypadku dobrego GWC ... :wink: 
a do czego on w okresie przejściowym ...?

----------


## ravbc

> BY pass ma uzasadnienie tylko w przypadku dobrego GWC ...


Albo próby realizacji tzw. nocnego chłodzenia (choć trzeba być mocno zdesperowanym, żeby coś takiego próbować uskuteczniać).




> a do czego on w okresie przejściowym ...?


Do chwalenia się przed sąsiadami?  :wink:

----------


## jasiek71

> Albo próby realizacji tzw. nocnego chłodzenia (choć trzeba być mocno zdesperowanym, żeby coś takiego próbować uskuteczniać).


i walczyć o dziesiąte części stopnia na nawiewach ... :wink:

----------


## @[email protected]

> i walczyć o dziesiąte części stopnia na nawiewach ...


Może mi ktoś wyjaśnić, po co Wam by-pass na GWC? skoro (jak wyżej napisano) zmiana jest rzędu dziesiątych części stopnia (pewnie tak jest - nie mierzyłem).
U mnie chodzi cały czas na GWC.
Chyba znowu próbujecie komplikować sobie życie.
Jeśli jest jakiś praktyczny powód "pozostawiania" GWC w stanie "nieużywalności" to chętnie je poznam.

Pozdrawiam 
Adam

----------


## jasiek71

> Może mi ktoś wyjaśnić, po co Wam by-pass na GWC?


w praktyce nie ma sensu ... :wink: 
ale jak ktoś się uprze  ...

----------


## ravbc

Sens to może i ma, ale z ekonomią trochę słabo stoi. Choć gdyby przepustnica przełączająca automatycznie między GWC a czerpnią ścienną kosztowała maks kilkadziesiąt złotych, to nawet ekonomicznie mogła by mieć uzasadnienie.

----------


## monika.KIELCE

> Może mi ktoś wyjaśnić, po co Wam by-pass na GWC?


Mamy bypass standardowo w centralce, bo nie każdy ma GWC. A skoro już jest, to czemu nie używać, nawet dla 0,5 stopnia. Pytanie czy te pół stopnia to różnica temp w pomieszczeniu, czy różnica nawiewu. Jak przy dłuższych upałach wyciągamy z domu >23*, a za GWC mamy kilkanaście, to po co je podgrzewać? 
Natomiast jeżeli za ten bypass mam dodatkowo dołożyć 8-9 stówek, żeby się on kilka razy w roku sam przestawił,  to ja tu sensu nie widzę.





> Jeśli jest jakiś praktyczny powód "pozostawiania" GWC w stanie "nieużywalności" to chętnie je poznam.


1. No było nieraz o tym, jak dobrać rozmiar złoża do kubatury. Jak ktoś zrobił za małe, to musi regenerować. 
2. Jak w dzień upał, a w nocy zimno, to bez GWC lepiej schłodzimy dom przed następnym upalnym dniem.

----------


## jasiek71

> 2. Jak w dzień upał, a w nocy zimno, to bez GWC lepiej schłodzimy dom przed następnym upalnym dniem.


ja mam samo GWC bez rekuperatora ...
wentylacja pobiera powietrze tylko z wymiennika...
uwierz mi że nawet o tej porze roku jest problem aby wychłodzić budynek ... :wink:

----------


## monika.KIELCE

Wierzę, 
oba punkty, a ten drugi już szczególnie, to z przymrużeniem oka czytać.

----------


## @[email protected]

> Mamy bypass standardowo w centralce, bo nie każdy ma GWC. A skoro już jest, to czemu nie używać ...


Miałem na myśli zasadność wykonania by-passu dla GWC, a nie centrali. Nieważne  :smile: 
Czy w takim razie Wasza centralka nie ma automatycznego by-pass'u?
Osobiście wolał bym dołożyć te kilka stówek właśnie do automatycznego.
Wracając do umieszczenia reku. Ja mam w nieocieplonym garażu (nieco cieplej niż strych pewnie) i musiałem mu zrobić obudowę. Zastanawiam się nad przeniesieniem go w przyszłości do kotłowni (za ścianę).

Nie ma idealnych rozwiązań- jak się okazuje.

Pozdrawiam 
Adam

----------


## @[email protected]

A jak ktoś niedowymiarował GWC, to już w połowie sezonu zimowego mu "spuchnie".

Pozdrawiam
Adam

----------


## monika.KIELCE

Ano nie ma. W 2009 automatyczny bypass  był taką trochę "kosmiczną" technologią. Wtedy się o tym dużo nie pisało. Bardziej właśnie o przełączaniu czerpnia ścienna/GWC.

----------


## matkor

> (...) do GWC/czerpni zewn. przepustnica trójdrożna pod siłownik i siłownik belimo do niej kosztowały w sumie 257zł


A gdzie kupowałeś w takich cenach? Z tego co pobieżnie patrzyłem to samego siłownika  ponizej 300 PLN nie udało mi się znaleźć.

----------


## ravbc

kszhu.int: ja nie wiem gdzie Ty mieszkasz, ale u mnie nie ma nigdy tak, żeby w dzień +25, a w nocy przymrozek. A nawet jakby tak było to by-pass w reku da tak mizerny zysk, że w zasadzie szkoda prądu na przestawienie jego pozycji.
No i koniecznie podaj gdzie widziałeś takie tanie przepustnice z siłownikiem i dla jakiej były średnicy (bo soć mi mówi, że zdecydowanie za małej).

----------


## bluenet

> Może mi ktoś wyjaśnić, po co Wam by-pass na GWC? skoro (jak wyżej napisano) zmiana jest rzędu dziesiątych części stopnia (pewnie tak jest - nie mierzyłem).
> U mnie chodzi cały czas na GWC.
> Chyba znowu próbujecie komplikować sobie życie.
> Jeśli jest jakiś praktyczny powód "pozostawiania" GWC w stanie "nieużywalności" to chętnie je poznam.
> 
> Pozdrawiam 
> Adam


Jak często zaglądasz do Twojej centrali? Mam dylemat czy w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym umieścić (10m2) czy na strychu?

----------


## adam_mk

Zemdli mnie...
Bajpas (siłownik) co pobiera 1,5W to za dużo...

O cholera!

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

TD kojarzy mi się z turbo-dizlem...
Ale podobno to tańszy zamiennik Belimo ...

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Belimo to jest ALC230

Adam M.

----------


## jasiek71

> No to jest Belimo http://www.centrumklima.pl/pl,produk...75,145,td.html
> 
> EDIT: Kiedyś były takie promocje http://www.alnor.com.pl/pliki/promoc...ciem_alnor.pdf później inne - nie warto roztrząsać.


kiedyś były ...
daj mi tu i teraz... :wink: 

TD 06 230 znalazłem za ok.260 pln

----------


## jasiek71

> We Wro - w minioną sobotę o świcie "w polu" było ok. 3-4stC a po 14.00 ponad 23stC;


poobserwuj o ile zmienią się temp. na anemostatach ... :wink: 
taki przykład bez rekuperatora i by passu ...
u mnie nad ranem 0*, na anemostatach 18*
w południe 20*, na anemostatach 18*

----------


## monika.KIELCE

A ja dorzucę pytanie o szczelność. W sumie do wszystkich, bo nie wiem.
Alnor ma w katalogu:
- Przepustnice z obejściem pod siłownik DATVTML
- Przepustnice szczelne z obejściem pod siłownik DATATML

Co sugeruje, że te pierwsze są nieszczelne. Na ile nieszczelne?

Skoro taki GWC żwirowy (czego nieraz dowodził m.in. adam_mk) ma znikome opory, to przy takiej nieszczelnej przepustnicy jaki procent zassiemy z czerpni, a jaki z GWC?

----------


## jasiek71

> A ja dorzucę pytanie o szczelność. W sumie do wszystkich, bo nie wiem.
> Alnor ma w katalogu:
> - Przepustnice z obejściem pod siłownik DATVTML
> - Przepustnice szczelne z obejściem pod siłownik DATATML
> 
> Co sugeruje, że te pierwsze są nieszczelne. Na ile nieszczelne?
> 
> Skoro taki GWC żwirowy (czego nieraz dowodził m.in. adam_mk) ma znikome opory, to przy takiej nieszczelnej przepustnicy jaki procent zassiemy z czerpni, a jaki z GWC?


no to teraz nasuwa się pytanie ...
po co nam jeszcze czerpnia ścienna skoro mamy GWC ( mówię o rurowym ...)

----------


## @[email protected]

> Jak często zaglądasz do Twojej centrali? Mam dylemat czy w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym umieścić (10m2) czy na strychu?


Mam centralę Renovent'a, która niestety przy cyfrowym sterowniku nie sygnalizuje zabrudzenia filtrów (standard przy sterowniku ręcznym - trzybiegowym), więc co jakiś czas tam jednak trzeba zaglądać. Robiąc obudowę zrobiłem sobie takie "okienko" na wysokości wyświetlacza centrali i co jakiś czas wyjmuję je aby zerknąć, czy z centralą wszystko ok. Jako, że centrala w garażu, więc raz w miesiącu tam zaglądam - może częściej, jednak ze względu na monitoring filtrów (mieszkam w polu prawie) przynajmniej raz w miesiącu. Renovent jest dość mały więc ja go chyba przeniosę do kotłowni (kiedyś). Moja obudowa nie jest zbyt piękna, no i gabarytowo się powiększyła centrala. Nie można też zaprezentować centrali chcącym zobaczyć instalację.
Jeśli:
1. będziesz miał sygnalizację brudnych filtrów na sterowniku
2. Ocieplisz centralę
3. Wymiana filtrów nie zajmie Ci więcej niż 5 min (wełna mineralna z mojej obudowy szczypie później)
to zrób na strychu

Pozdrawiam
Adam

----------


## @[email protected]

> no to teraz nasuwa się pytanie ...
> po co nam jeszcze czerpnia ścienna skoro mamy GWC ( mówię o rurowym ...)


Przepraszam wszystkich, którzy zrobili/mają zamiar zrobić przepustnicę GWC/ściana (jak zwał tak zwał), ale dla mnie to malowanie trawy na zielono.

Pozdrawiam
Adam

----------


## @[email protected]

bluenet 
Przeciw umieszczeniu centrali w garażu nieocieplanym (mój przykład) lub na strychu jest możliwość zamarznięcia kondensatu przy niedokładnym ocepleniu i mrozach rzędu -30 . Miałem raz, czy dwa akcję z suszarką.

Pozdrawiam
Adam

----------


## jasiek71

> Przeciw umieszczeniu centrali w garażu nieocieplanym (mój przykład) lub na strychu jest możliwość zamarznięcia kondensatu przy niedokładnym ocepleniu i mrozach rzędu -30 . Miałem raz, czy dwa akcję z suszarką.
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Adam


to co ty masz za GWC ...???

no chyba że chodzi o rurkę odprowadzającą ...

----------


## @[email protected]

> to co ty masz za GWC ...???


Mógł byś rozwinąć pytanie?
Bo kontekst chyba zaginął.

Adam

----------


## @[email protected]

Gdybyś przeczytał z uwagą to byś nie zadawał takich pytań.
Postaw butelkę wody w nieocieplanym garażu.
Odpowiedź sama przyjdzie.
Nie zamarzało mi w centrali tylko w syfonie.
Ludzie trzymajcie.

Adam

----------


## monika.KIELCE

> Przepraszam wszystkich, którzy zrobili/mają zamiar zrobić przepustnicę GWC/ściana (jak zwał tak zwał), ale dla mnie to malowanie trawy na zielono.
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Adam


A wiesz, że też zaczynam tak myśleć. 
Dodatkowo od czerpni ściennej robi mi się zaciek na elewacji. Tyle, że jak to teraz zlikwidować. Skoro już mam, to mam. Drugi raz raczej nie dam.

----------


## @[email protected]

> A wiesz, że też zaczynam tak myśleć. 
> Dodatkowo od czerpni ściennej robi mi się zaciek na elewacji. Tyle, że jak to teraz zlikwidować. Skoro już mam, to mam. Drugi raz raczej nie dam.


Ja mam wyrzutnię na ścianie i mam to samo - zaciek na 1 m. 

Pozdrawiam
Adam

----------


## jasiek71

> Mógł byś rozwinąć pytanie?
> Bo kontekst chyba zaginął.
> 
> Adam


powietrze wlatujące z domu do centrali ma temp. dodatnią...
to wlatujące przez GWC też ...? ( no powinno mieć... )
więc w rekuperatorze nic nie powinno zamarzać ...
chyba że chodzi tobie o rurkę odprowadzającą skropliny która sobie tak beztrosko wisi przy ścianie ... :big grin:

----------


## monika.KIELCE

I w związku z zaciekami nie polecam czerpni/wyrzutni VLA - takich z kulistymi osłonkami. Osiada na nich brud i po deszczu wszystko pięknie spływa po elewacji. Szczególnie jak nie ma okapów.

----------


## ravbc

> chyba że chodzi tobie o rurkę odprowadzającą skropliny która sobie tak beztrosko wisi przy ścianie ...


Nawet wtedy ta woda ma jednak temperaturę dodatnią i "cieknie" - trzeba mieć sakramencko zimny garaż (niepołączony z domem i z zaizolowaną podłogą?), żeby zamarzło.

----------


## @[email protected]

> Nawet wtedy ta woda ma jednak temperaturę dodatnią i "cieknie" - trzeba mieć sakramencko zimny garaż (niepołączony z domem i z zaizolowaną podłogą?), żeby zamarzło.


ta, która cieknie - owszem ma temperaturę dodatnią, ale ta, która jest w syfonie - pozostawiam w domyśle. Widzę, że nie cenicie (niektórzy) uwag ludzi, którzy popełnili błędy i chcą przestrzec innych przed nimi. 
Nie lansuję mojego GWC, moich rozwiązań, wytykam tylko ich niedoskonałość, dzielę się skromną wiedzą popartą krótkim doświadczeniem w użytkowaniu. Jak chcecie się powymądrzać to walcie - zniosę wszelką krytykę  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam 
Adam

----------


## jasiek71

> Jak chcecie się powymądrzać to walcie - zniosę wszelką krytykę 
> 
> Pozdrawiam 
> Adam


raczej nikt się wymądrza i nie krytykuje...
jak byś od razu napisał że w syfonie to nie było by dalszego dociekania ...
FM czytają też ludzie którzy dopiero chcą się czegoś dowiedzieć i właśnie dla nich powinniśmy pisać jak najbardziej obrazowo ...
dla laika który tylko co najwyżej widział z raz centralę to skropliny są w tacy ...
która w co nie których centralach tez jest podgrzewana ...

----------


## ravbc

> ta, która cieknie - owszem ma temperaturę dodatnią, ale ta, która jest w syfonie - pozostawiam w domyśle. Widzę, że nie cenicie (niektórzy) uwag ludzi, którzy popełnili błędy i chcą przestrzec innych przed nimi. 
> Nie lansuję mojego GWC, moich rozwiązań, wytykam tylko ich niedoskonałość, dzielę się skromną wiedzą popartą krótkim doświadczeniem w użytkowaniu. Jak chcecie się powymądrzać to walcie - zniosę wszelką krytykę


To ja jeszcze dowalę  :wink:  bo to nie jest problem z Twoim GWC (IMHO), tylko garażem. Coś musiałeś przedobrzyć, skoro masz tam tak zimno, że Ci woda zamarza. Albo masz go bardzo mocno wystawionego na wiatr (i przez to tak się wychładza), albo masz zaizolowaną podłogę (i brak zysków z ziemi). To oczywiście samo w sobie wcale nie jest złe (a nawet może być dobre), ale wtedy chyba niepotrzebnie wepchnąłeś do tego zimnego garażu centralę, bo IMHO to Ci generuje spore straty (jakkolwiek centrali nie zaizolujesz, straty zawsze będą).

----------


## @[email protected]

Kropka.

----------


## monika.KIELCE

Skoro już jesteśmy przy kondensacie...
Niedawno znajoma miała akcję-reperację. Zaczęło się od brzydkiego zapachu w domu. Wezwała tych co montowali. Śledztwo wykazało, że winny jest brak syfonu na odprowadzeniu skroplin. Niby logiczne ale...

gdzie zbiera się kondensat? czy nie po stronie wyjścia na wyrzutnię? A skoro tak, to brzydki zapach powinien od razu być usuwany na zewnątrz. Chyba, że wymiennik nieszczelny ale to już cały reku do d....

----------


## jasiek71

> Skoro już jesteśmy przy kondensacie...
> Niedawno znajoma miała akcję-reperację. Zaczęło się od brzydkiego zapachu w domu. Wezwała tych co montowali. Śledztwo wykazało, że winny jest brak syfonu na odprowadzeniu skroplin. Niby logiczne ale...
> 
> gdzie zbiera się kondensat? czy nie po stronie wyjścia na wyrzutnię? A skoro tak, to brzydki zapach powinien od razu być usuwany na zewnątrz. Chyba, że wymiennik nieszczelny ale to już cały reku do d....


nie ma całkowicie szczelnych central ...
są tylko mniej lub bardziej ...
jak by była za szczelna to nie było by takich dobrych parametrów ... :cool:

----------


## monika.KIELCE

> jak by była za szczelna to nie było by takich dobrych parametrów ...


hihi, to może usunąć cały wymiennik z centralki?  :smile:  ale będzie sprawność...

----------


## jasiek71

> hihi, to może usunąć cały wymiennik z centralki?  ale będzie sprawność...


e... no... w tedy to będzie recyrkulacja a nie rekuperacja ... :big grin:

----------


## @[email protected]

Podsumowując.
 W garażu jest zimno, bo GWC jest pod nim, zaizolowane od góry (może to błąd - przeżyję to jakoś, już o tym pisałem kilka stron wcześniej), garaż nieogrzewany (może to błąd), wietrzony (owszem) dość mocno, bo brama nie uszczelniona była dość dobrze (brak czasu i pieniążków na lepszą bramę).
Lekcja?
Nie umieszczać centralki w nieogrzewanym garażu, ani tym bardziej na strychu (ten garaż stosunkowo cieplejszy jest jednak - zimą).
Centralkę umieścić pod sufitem - nawet w małym pomieszczeniu nie będzie nikomu przeszkadzać.
To moje spostrzeżenia.

Pozdrawiam
Adam

----------


## monika.KIELCE

> e... no... w tedy to będzie recyrkulacja a nie rekuperacja ...


aa co tam, to na"re" i to na "re"...

----------


## ravbc

> Centralkę umieścić pod sufitem - nawet w małym pomieszczeniu nie będzie nikomu przeszkadzać.


No i z tym ciężko się nie zgodzić...  :wink:

----------


## cruz

> Podsumowując.
>  W garażu jest zimno, bo GWC jest pod nim, zaizolowane od góry (może to błąd - przeżyję to jakoś, już o tym pisałem kilka stron wcześniej), garaż nieogrzewany (może to błąd), wietrzony (owszem) dość mocno, bo brama nie uszczelniona była dość dobrze (brak czasu i pieniążków na lepszą bramę).


Błędem to by dopiero było ogrzewanie garażu chłodzonego przez GWC. Dlatego te GWC umieszczone pod domem są bardziej sprawne niż te umieszczone w ogrodzie/drodze.

----------


## swistak81

> poobserwuj o ile zmienią się temp. na anemostatach ...
> taki przykład bez rekuperatora i by passu ...
> u mnie nad ranem 0*, na anemostatach 18*
> w południe 20*, na anemostatach 18*


To w cale nie znaczy, że nie tracisz energii.
No bo GWC ma swoją sprawność, ale w obu przypadkach puszcza w domu różną temp. powietrza.
To że masz 18st tu i tu jest związane m.in. z akumulacyjnością "drogi" jaką powietrze przebywa.
Więc skąd weźmie energię by się do tych 18st dogrzać?
Oczywiście, że te zyski duże nie są, ale SĄ. A twoje 18st w obu przypadkach sugeruje co innego.

----------


## monika.KIELCE

> rura fi200 to 1.256cm2 powierzchni przekroju a szpary ledwie kilka cm).


mógłbyś rozwinąć to przeliczenie? coś mi się moja matma z Twoją rozmija

poza tym te marne kilka cm może mieć różne znaczenie, w zależności od różnicy oporów w nitce przepustnica - cz. ścienna, a przepustnica - wlot do GWC

----------


## matkor

> "Szczelna" ma na klapie miękką uszczelkę, ta mniej szczelna nie, dzięki czemu "szczelna" ma mniejsze szpary. (...)


A z ciekawości wiedzy jakie zalety/zastosowanie mają te mniej szczelne? Bo chyba oszczędność na uszczelce znikoma?

----------


## monika.KIELCE

No ale można dać uszczelki odporne na takie temperatury. 

Mąż dzwonił swojego czasu do jakiegoś producenta (chyba nawet alnora, nie pamięta dokładnie) odnośnie tych szczelnych i powiedzieli mu, że szczelne są chwilowo niedostępne, bo były problemy z częstymi skargami na awaryjność i właśnie brak szczelności w tych produktach. Może więc dodanie zwykłej, małej i niedrogiej uszczelki nie jest tak prostą sprawą jak by się mogło wydawać.
Może ma to wpływ na siłownik - jak po dłuższym nieużywaniu taka uszczelka "przyssie" się do ścianek, to potem przy próbie przełączenia pali siłownik - przez analogię z przymarzniętymi wycieraczkami w samochodzie.

----------


## monika.KIELCE

Oby tylko 10x więcej...
A nawet jakby było tylko 5x więcej to i tak podziękuję.
A więc ustalamy, że drobne nieszczelności są pomijalne. 
Mimo wszystko jakby się znalazł jakiś miłośnik wzorów i obliczeń, to chętnie poznam, sądzę, że nie tylko ja, jak to faktycznie wygląda. Ile będzie tego lewego powietrza? Nie dokładnie, orientacyjnie. 0,01%, 1%, 10%? W jakiej zależności od aktualnej wydajności wentylatorów.

----------


## adam_mk

Jest pomijalny!

Adam M.

----------


## jasiek71

> *- koło 9 czerpnia 5stC, anemostat 6stC,
> - koło 15 czerpnia 14stC, anemostat 13stC.*
> Czyli prawie 1 do 1, więc jak będę miał jakiś ciepły dzień jesienią z temp. np. 23stC to chciałbym to powietrze zamiast 18stC z GWC oraz nie chciałbym jego wychładzać wywiewanym z domu o temp. 20stC. To samo w przypadku powietrza z jakiegoś puszkowca itp.
> Po to będę miał by-pass i przepustnicę GWC/czerpnia/puszkowiec a wszystko sterowane automatem.


najpierw zacznij grzać w domu do 22-23* ... :cool: 

przepustnica do kolektora powietrznego to już inna bajka ... :big grin:

----------


## jasiek71

> *Grzanie nie zmieni faktu, że powietrze przelatujące przez kanały nie zmienia swojej temp.*


podgrzej sobie otoczenie do dwudziestu kilku stopni w którym przebiegają te rury to się przekonasz ... :yes: 

w dzienniku R&K jest kilka fotek sterownika i dokładnie widać co dzieje się z temperaturami na kanałach cz By- passie

----------


## anth78

Witam!
Znalazłem przypadkiem zdjęcie GWC zrobionego przez jedną z forumowiczek FM. Zaciekawił mnie, bo był zrobiony z pustaków ceramicznych. Nigdy wcześniej takiego nie widziałem, zacząłem więc szukać. Trafiłem na ten wątek. 204 strony. Przeczytałem pierwsze klika stron i znalazłem, już na stronie 10:



> Chciałbym podać do dyskusji pewne rozwiązanie. Kombinuję jak tu zrobić GWC w stylu żwirowca ale prawie bez żwiru.
> Co powiecie na pomysł ułożenia stosu pustaków (kratówki) z ceramiki (MAXów) - 1m szerokości, 0,5m wysokości, 3-4 m długości tak, aby kanały wewnątrz pustaków przebiegały równolegle z jednej strony na drugą? Po bokach pozostawić można jakieś 30 cm przestrzeni, w której umieszczone będą podziurawione rury doprowadzające/odprowadzające powietrze, zasypane grubym żwirem. 
> Powierzchnia wymiany z racji dość gęstej kratownicy byłaby znaczna, powietrze  czyste (naturalna ceramika). Jak dla mnie same ZA. Czy ktoś widzi coś PRZECIW?


Niestety, później pomysł upadł i nikt do niego nie wracał.
Zacząłem przekopywać się przez kolejne strony i szukać słowa kluczowego "Max".
"Odkryliście" ten typ GWC ponownie na stronie 110 wątku:



> Dzieki Adamie za szczera ocoene pomyslu.
> A mozesz sie wypowiedziec na temat projektu rurowca?
> Widzisz mozliwosc zrobienia zwirowca w ramach tych fundamentow?
> 
> A teraz z innej beczki - kolejny pomysl na GWC:
> 
> Ogladajac materialy budowalne tak mnie natchnelo gdy zobaczylem pustak MAX - glina, duzo kanalikow. A gdyby tak tymi kanalikami puscic powietrze? 1-2 MAXy daja powierzchnie kanalikow wieksza niz przekroj rury 200. Powierzchnia styku z gruntem - wieksza. Taki uklad moglby imho zapewnic tez nawilzenie powietrza podobnie jak zwirowiec. Cegly owinac geowluknina i poukladac tworzac ciag. Cena za 1m wyjdzie co najmniej polowe taniej niz rur PVC.
> 
> GWC ceramiczny to jak na razie dla mnie ideał, boję się jedynie kwestii zdrowotnych. Będzie tam mokro. Na ceramice będzie się rozwijała flora ja
> Pytanie tylko czy to bedzie dzialac?


Przeczytałem, już od deski do deski kolejne prawie 100 stron. Zmieniło to moją opinię na temat tego forum, bo wcześniej sądziłem, że poziom dyskusji tutaj jest taki jak poziom "Muratora".
Wracając to GWC ceramicznego - kilka osób już go wykonało i z nim żyje. Czyli generalnie sukces! Gratuluję odkrycia nowej jakości (może trochę spóźnione te gratulacje już...)!
Ponieważ sam projektuję swój przyszły dom (tak się składa, że jestem inżynierem budownictwa, ale znam swoje ograniczenia), interesuje mnie szczegółowo kwestia wentylacji, rekuperacji, GWC itd.
GWC ceramiczny to jak na razie mój ideał. Tani, prosty w budowie, efektywny. Jedyne obawy jakie mam:
1) czy GWC ma w ogóle sens ekonomiczny?
Dlatego interesuje mnie tylko GWC tani. Jeśli uznam, że w przypadku mojego domu nic on nie wnosi, to go przestanę używać i tyle.
2) czy taki GWC ceramiczny będzie bezpieczny dla zdrowia?
Będzie w nim wilgoć. Będzie więc rozwijała się jakaś flora. Jak stwierdzić czy ta flora będzie szkodziła mieszkańcom wdychającym powietrze, które przeleciało przez GWC? Bo może temperatury tam panujące będą za małe na rozwój grzybów, których zarodników się najbardziej obawiam? Ale w klimatyzacji samochodowej też temperatury są niskie a potrafią grzyby się rozwinąć. Z informacji od użytkowników wynika, że większości nic się nie dzieje (gdyby się działo, szybko by zaczęli tu o tym wołać), był jednak nie tak dawno jeden przypadek:



> Wciągnął mnie temat ceramicznego GWC i popełniłem go w moim nowo budowanym domu pod garażem. Od stycznia jak się wprowadziłem to działał sobie na zasadzie grawitacyjnej (raz lepiej, raz gorzej), a latem, jak przyszły upały zainstalowałem wentylator, żeby wymusić ruch powietrza. Po jakimś czasie dmuchania (nieregularnego) zaczął pojawiać się coraz mocniejszy, nieprzyjemny zapach wilgoci. Teraz już prawie śmierdzi jakby zbutwiałym powietrzem.
> 
> Czy jest możliwe, że zalęgły się tam jakieś grzyby, etc., a jeśli tak, to czy jest jakiś sposób na pozbycie się tego?
> Czy może ten zapach przy wilgotności na wyjściu 87% nie powinien dziwić i muszę poczekać na suche powietrze zimą, żeby się wysuszyło?
> 
> Dodam, że maxy układałem na podłożu gliniastym, dosyć mocno zawilgoconym, ale poziom wody jest poniżej 2m ppt. (GWC na 0.8m ppt).
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Łukasz N.


adam_mk uspokajał go wtedy, że ma super instalację. Jak się sprawa ma teraz? I co sądzicie o kwestii "flory wentylacyjnej"? Może ktoś ma wiedzę na ten temat z ogólnie pojętej klimatyzacji?
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## bluenet

> Z informacji od użytkowników wynika, że większości nic się nie dzieje (gdyby się działo, szybko by zaczęli tu o tym wołać),


nie wierzę, że ktoś z forumowiczów będzie krytykował własną inwestycję, większość wykorzystuje FORUM aby poprawić sobie samopoczucie. Muszą minąć lata aby stwierdzić czy instalacja spełnia pokładane nadzieje. Ostatnio bylem napalony na GWC żwirowy. Szybko mi przeszło gdy dowiedziałem się, że to nie perpetuam mobile. Co jakiś czas trzeba wkład wymieniać. A co z humusem nad nim? Toć to kosztuje....

----------


## bluenet

> Przeczytałem, już od deski do deski kolejne prawie 100 stron. Zmieniło to moją opinię na temat tego forum, bo wcześniej sądziłem, że poziom dyskusji tutaj jest taki jak poziom "Muratora".


Dyskusje tu trwające trudno nawet nazwać publicystyką. Dlatego wolę rozmawiać z mądrymi tego FORUM face to face lub email to email. W innej formie nie ma szans na odpowiedź. Każdy ciągnie w swoją stronę. Są fajne wątki opisujące krok po kroku proces tworzenia. Za chwile pojawią się opinie i czar pryska.

----------


## Arturo72

> Dyskusje tu trwające trudno nawet nazwać publicystyką. Dlatego wolę rozmawiać z mądrymi tego FORUM face to face lub email to email. W innej formie nie ma szans na odpowiedź. Każdy ciągnie w swoją stronę. Są fajne wątki opisujące krok po kroku proces tworzenia. Za chwile pojawią się opinie i czar pryska.


I właśnie o to chodzi,żeby poglądy się różniły i żeby dyskusja była żywiołowa  :wink: 
Nie ma jednego słusznego sposobu na budowanie,nie ma jednego słusznego urządzenia,nie ma dwóch identycznych domów.
Z takich dyskusji można wycisnąć wszystko co dobre,
Przykład Twoja 550
Jest zdecydowanie za duża do Twojego domu,ja bym dał max.350.
Zbyt duża wydajnosć może się wiązać z problemami przewentylowania domu,tego zapewne się nie dowiedziałeś  :wink:

----------


## bluenet

> I właśnie o to chodzi,żeby poglądy się różniły i żeby dyskusja była żywiołowa 
> Nie ma jednego słusznego sposobu na budowanie,nie ma jednego słusznego urządzenia,nie ma dwóch identycznych domów.
> Z takich dyskusji można wycisnąć wszystko co dobre.
> Przykład Twoja 550.
> Jest zdecydowanie za duża do twojego domu,może się wiązać to z problemami przewentylowania domu,tego zapewne się nie dowiedziałeś


Masz rację. Tyle tylko, że Ty, z czałym szacunkiem będziesz optował za mniejszą a wykonawca będzie mi wciskał większą. Znasz złoty środek? BTW. Zrezygnowalem ze współpracy z tym instalatorem :yes:

----------


## Arturo72

> Znasz złoty środek?


czytać,czytać,czytać doświadczenia innych już mieszkających i wyciagać wnioski  :smile:

----------


## jasiek71

> Z całym szacunkiem, ale wydaje mi się, że czepiasz się i odbiegasz od tematu.* Kanał izolowany i w izolowanym stropie, z dużym przepływem powietrza więc zmiana temp. na jego wejściu i wyjściu nie powinna przekroczyć błędu pomiaru.*
> .


u mnie 10mb kanału od GWC przebiegające przez sam środek domu w zabudowie z k-g zasypanej granulatem styropianowym podbija średnio o 2*...

z całym szacunkiem ale się nie czepiam ... :big grin: 
po prostu zadałem sobie trochę trudu i to pomierzyłem... :yes: 
to samo dotyczy kanałów biegnących w wełnie poddaszami...
mówię nie tylko o swoim domu...

z ost. chwili ...
temp. na zewnątrz 0*
temp. na GWC 13,6* ( przed wejściem do budynku ... )
temp. nawiewu w salonie 16.1*
temp. w salonie 22,5*

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Co polecicie na czerpnie do GWC? 
Muszę coś założyć. Z ziemi wychodzi pomarańczowa fi200. Jeśli zdążę ocieplić dom (na razie lipa) GWC prawdopodobnie będzie pracował minimum 12h na dobę.

----------


## jasiek71

> Dyskutujemy o by-pass-ie w rekuperatorze więc wytłumacz mi jak bez rzeczonego by-pass-u mam skorzystać z chłodniejszego (10-12stC - zimna letnia noc) lub cieplejszego (40+stC - kolektor) powietrza do chłodzenia/ogrzania mieszkania jeśli na drodze mam rekuperator, który mi skutecznie tę temp. zniweluje?


po pierwsze jak będziesz miał tak zimne noce ze temperatury zaczną spadać poniżej tych z GWC to raczej czas zacząć oszczędzać energię zmagazynowaną w domu  :yes: 
po drugie to co doleci do centrali ma już inne temperatury niż byśmy sobie tego życzyli ...
po trzecie sam by - pass jest tak mało doskonałą konstrukcją że też marnotrawi nam część z tej niewielkiej ilości energii jaką już dostarczymy do centrali...

jak poobserwujesz temperatury na wlotach i wylotach centrali z włączonym i wyłączonym By-pasem to sam zauważysz że to ma bardzo niewielki sens...

oczywiście można zbudować układ podążający za każdą zmianą temperatury co będzie powodowało częste przełączanie owego wynalazku ale jak się okaże że po kilku sezonach trzeba będzie przeprowadzić remont centrali to koszt naprawy przekroczy zysk z użytkowania ...

jak już napisałem wcześniej jedynym sensem użytkowania tej przepustnicy jest jakiś kolektor wspomagający czy inny wynalazek dający znaczny zysk ...

tak dla przypomnienia ...
my cały czas rozmawiamy o przenoszeniu energii powietrzem czyli * izolatorem* , układy wentylacyjne w domach nie są przystosowane do przenoszenia tak ogromnych ilości powietrza aby to było jakoś specjalnie odczuwalne ...
no oczywiście jeżeli będziemy pompować non stop z 500m3/h i więcej w domku 100m2 to jakąś tam zmianę zauważysz...
tylko kto o zdrowych zmysłach tak robi... ?

----------


## jasiek71

> Temp. w nocy to tylko przykład. Zły? To inny - pow. PC CWU tuż przy rekuperatorze wyrzucająca setki m3 suchego powietrza o temp. 6-10stC - warto nawet dobrze latem przewietrzyć mieszkanie tym powietrzem. Czy różnica temp. na izolowanym kanale długości ~1m pomiędzy PC a rekup. będzie zauważalna? Wątpię. To samo tyczy się kolektora słonecznego.
> Siłownik i klapka to mało doskonała konstrukcja? Remont centrali? Niby dlaczego?
> Tak robi centralna klimatyzacja, ogrzewanie kanałowe itp. więc nie przesadzajmy...
> 
> Jak komuś się marzy Amish Paradise to też tak można: www.youtube.com/watch?v=xo74Dn7W_pA
> 
> EDIT: po prostu uważam, że w moim wypadku warto poświęcić te 250zł na by-pass z siłownikiem aby się przekonać, czy wszyscy wynalazcy, producenci, sprzedawcy itp. tych urządzeń się mylą i tylko naciągają nas na kasę...


teraz zaczynasz doczepiać PC, kolektor a za chwilę pewnie coś jeszcze ...

z tego co pamiętam to rozmawiamy o sensie istnienia takiego dobrodziejstwa jakim jest by-pass w standardowej instalacji WM która w porywach ma co najwyżej GWC podczepione ... :yes: 

jak ktoś buduje różne nie standardowe rozwiązania to dla niego każdy dodatkowy bajerek ma jak największy sens ... :cool:

----------


## bajcik

Tak mnie naszło:
co byście powiedzieli na GWC wodny, bezglikolowy, prawie bezrurowy?

Pomysł zaczerpnięty stąd:
http://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/vie...813812#2813812

bierzemy wodę z głębokiego odwiertu nr 1, pompujemy przez nagrzewnicę i zwracamy do odwiertu nr 2.

Potencjalne zalety:
 - woda z dużej głębokości
 - duża "powierzchnia czynna", bo woda nie jest ograniczona rurami tylko płynie sobie gdzie chce

możliwe wady:
 - ograniczona wydajność (zależy od warunków gruntowych)
 - chłonność odwiertu nr 2. Chociaż może wodę wrzucać z powrotem w ten sam odwiert, na małej głębokości?
 - konieczność filtrowania
 - jakiś tam wpływ na wody gruntowe, studnie

----------


## anth78

Wracam ciągle do kwestii GWC ceramicznego z pustaków. Planuję wykonanie takowego pod pojazdem przed garażem.
Miałem wątpliwości, więc zaciągnąłem opinii fachowca - kierowniczki laboratorium producenta takich pustaków (konkretnie Stopka).
Poprosiłem i zrobiła dla mnie badania wytrzymałości pustaków na ściskanie w płaszczyźnie prostopadłej do kierunku kanałów (czyli obciążanych tak, jak kładziemy je w GWC, bokiem, naciskiem gruntu, ewentualnie pojazdów). Poniżej wyniki:



> Zgodnie z umową przesyłam Panu wyniki z badania wytrzymałościowego pustaków o nazwie handlowej pustak EM 250/238. 
> kierunek obciążenia: prostopadły do powierzchni 375 x 238 [mm]; wyliczony współczynnik kształtu: 1,17;
> wytrzymałość na ściskanie [N/mm2]:
> próbka nr 1 - 1,9
> próbka nr 2 - 1,7
> próbka nr 3 - 1,8
> średnia arytm. z trzech próbek - 1,8
> znormalizowana - 2,1;


Sprawdziłem w normie dotyczącej obciążenia pojazdami, że dla samochodów osobowych przyjmuje się do 2,5 kN/m2. Przyjmując najgorszy wynik z powyższych, pustaki mają wytrzymałość w przeliczeniu 1700 kN/m2. Czyli o wiele więcej. Czyli nie warto się przejmować różnicą w warunkach laboratoryjnych a warunkach rzeczywistych.
Zastanawiałem się, czy kluczowy nie będzie nacisk pojedynczego koła. Tu niestety wartość podana jest w kN (4,2 lub 4,8 kN), a więc nie da się jej przełożyć na nacisk na powierzchnię. Ale ponieważ pojazd nie naciska bezpośrednio na pustaki, tylko poprzez warstwę gruntu, to nacisk na powierzchnię będzie właściwym kryterium.
Kolejnym moim dylematem była flora grzybowa i bakteryjna która może się w pustakach zagnieździć. Tu sam doszedłem do wniosku, że skoro w żwirowych się nie zagnieżdża, to w ceramicznych tym bardziej nie powinna (w końcu materiał bardziej "wyjałowiony"). Kierowniczka laboratorium nie umiała mi pomóc, choć przyznała, że w ścianach narażonych na działanie wilgoci pleśń się świetnie rozwija na ceramice. Ale myślę, że pewnie w odpowiednich warunkach (ciepło i wilgoć) to się wszędzie rozwinie. I na szalkach laboratoryjnych, które są ze szkła się bakterie hoduje.
Zastanawiałem się jeszcze nad żywotnością pustaków w takim GWC.
Kierowniczka laboratorium zwracała moją uwagę na działanie krystalizujących soli zawartych w wodzie. Myślę jednak, że jeśli pustaki nie byłyby zalewane, to sama para wodna jest czysta i soli nie naniesie.
Nasiąkliwość jest niewielka, rzędu 30%, jednak jest, a to jest groźne w przypadku narażenia na ujemne temperatury. Wydawałoby się, że nie ma takiego ryzyka, bo GWC jest poniżej poziomu przemarzania. Mogłoby jednak być tak, że pustaki są wilgotne od parującego gruntu, przychodzi zimna noc i powietrze wciągane jest tak mroźne, że mogłoby przemrozić pustaki. Czyli teoretycznie mogą ulec zniszczeniu na skutek działania lodu. Chyba żeby nie używać przy wyjątkowo silnych mrozach...

----------


## adam_mk

"Czyli teoretycznie mogą ulec zniszczeniu na skutek działania lodu. Chyba żeby nie używać przy wyjątkowo silnych mrozach... "

To po co to robić?
 :Lol: 

Obejrzyj sobie jaką kałużę rano, jak temperatura nocą spadnie z oknem poniżej 0stC.
Tam masz wyjaśnienie problemu.

Adam M.

----------


## bluenet

:wink:

----------


## Rom-Kon

...już wcześniej jak tylko powstała idea ceramika wskazywałem że z solami może być problem. Cegła będzie jak knot ciągnący wodę i odparowujący wewnątrz. I to obojętnie czy sucho czy mokro to pod ziemią zawsze wilgoć jest. Wytrącające się sole rozsadzą każda cegłę tylko jak to wygląda w czasie. Żywotność pustaka... 10lat? 20lat? a może spokojnie 50lat i więcej? No i jak te sole będą oddziaływać na resztę instalacji no i na człowieka... pewnie to pomijalny element bo ile tego może nawiać do środka  :wink:

----------


## anth78

Nie rozumiem obaw związanych z krystalizacją soli. W parze wodnej nie może być soli, a skoro GWC nam nie zalewa, to tylko para ma do niego dostęp.
Do mistrza Adama - rozumiem, że chodzi o pojemność cieplną wody w kałuży? Że zdąży przez noc tylko z wierzchu zamarznąć? A co, gdyby mrozy trwały dłużej? Wodę już mamy w pustakach (z cieplejszych i wilgotniejszych czasów), i teraz w mrozie lód się rozrasta. W końcu i cała kałuża zamarznie, spęka i można ją w kieszeni do domu przynieść...

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Mam pod posadzką takie 10cm pustaków na grubej warstwie rzecznej pospółki więc jej zasolenie nie powinno być wielkie. Pozostaje kwestia krystalizacji w praktycznie wiecznie wilgotnym środowisku.
> Dam znać jeśli posadzka zarwie się ze względu na korozję pustaków


...czyli nie rozważamy "czy" tylko kiedy podłoga się zarwie... a że się zarwie to wiadomo  :wink:

----------


## herakles

Zimą przecież będziesz SUSZYŁ!

----------


## Qter

> Tak mnie naszło:
> co byście powiedzieli na GWC wodny, bezglikolowy, prawie bezrurowy?
> 
> Pomysł zaczerpnięty stąd:
> http://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/vie...813812#2813812
> 
> bierzemy wodę z głębokiego odwiertu nr 1, pompujemy przez nagrzewnicę i zwracamy do odwiertu nr 2.
> 
> Potencjalne zalety:
> ...


ja widze jeden minus - pompa do czerpania wody w takim obiegu to raczej musiał by byc jakiś hydrofor... a taki juz troche energii elektrycznej czerpie... no , chyba żeby zrobić to przy "okzaji" już czegoś isniejącego to wtedy mozna by pomyśleć...

ze studnią łatwiej - bo tam wysoko zasycać nie trzeba by było ale zrzut musiał by się od razu do niej odbwać na zaszadzie zraszania - Adam_MK opisywał to juz...

PZDR

Qter

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

> ja widze jeden minus - pompa do czerpania wody w takim obiegu to raczej musiał by byc jakiś hydrofor..


Dlaczego tak mocna? Przecież to będzie (z punktu widzenia pompy) obieg zamknięty. Słupowi wody, który będziesz podnosił, będzie towarzyszył analogiczny słup wody opadającej. Ale tak będzie przy załażeniu, że nie będzie żadnego zraszania.

----------


## herakles

> Dlaczego tak mocna? Przecież to będzie (z punktu widzenia pompy) obieg zamknięty. Słupowi wody, który będziesz podnosił, będzie towarzyszył analogiczny słup wody opadającej. Ale tak będzie przy załażeniu, że nie będzie żadnego zraszania.


I przy założeniu, że ten słup będzie mniejszy niż 10m to hydrostatycznie masz racje, ALE ta woda ma PŁYNĄĆ, jak szybko? Poziom wody w studniach nie będzie też identyczny.

----------


## adam_mk

A ludziska kupę kasy płacą za pooddychanie sobie godzinkę w grocie solnej....

Bilans cieplny układu!!!
Grzejemy powietrze o nikłym cieple właściwym.
Grzejemy wodą (głównie parą wodną) o gigantycznym (w porównaniu) cieple właściwym.
Strumień ciepła doprowadzany (wilgocią) z gruntu jest wielokrotnie większy jak odprowadzany (wywiewany)!
DLATEGO to wszystko działa.
Tam nic się nie przesuszy i nie zamrozi....

Te studnie to nie dla każdego!
MOŻNA, ale trzeba mieć wyjątkowo przyjazny układ geologiczny!
Trzeba dom budować na soczewce piaskowej o grubości ze 100 metrów...
Wtedy nie ma problemów ani z wydajnością studni czerpnej ani z chłonnością zrzutowej.
Tyle, że nie każdy tak ma...

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Pompujesz 4,99 m3 na dobę!!!
I NIGDY więcej!!!
(testy , oczywiście - zrobiłeś)
Bo gdybyś pobierał więcej potrzebne by było POZWOLENIE WODNO-PRAWNE...
MIEŚCISZ SIĘ w "normalnym użytkowaniu wody".

I tak trzymać!

A w takim układzie da się wiele zrobić....

Adam M.

----------


## wlodo

Witam.
Porosze ,o ocenę pomysłu.Mam nastepujace uwarstwienie gruntu:
-0.5 m ziemia uprawna 
-do 1,5 m mieszanka piasku z gliną
-następnie do 9 m ppg szara glina
-9m do 9,5 piasek,warstwa wodonosna
-głębiej juz tylko glina,nie wiem jak głeboko
Chcę wykonać GWC żwirowy i obawiam się ,że wykonam sobie wannę w tej glinie,ktora będze zalewana.Pomysł,to przewiercenie się do warstwy piasku,jak się pojawi woda w GWC powinna spłynąć niżej.U sąsiada poziom wody w studni wierconej utrzymuje się na poziomie 2 m ppt.Czy takie rozwiązanie jest najbardziej optymalne w moim układzie geologicznym ? Może inne pomysły ? Chcę kopać na wiosnę,doradzcie jak to rozgryść.
Pozdrawiam Włodek.

----------


## adam_mk

Można chcieć!
To zabronione nie jest...
Obawiam się jednak, ze Matka Natura nałożyła Tobie pewne ograniczenie na to co MOŻNA.
Widzę tu glikolowca.
Zakop w tej dobrze nawodnionej glinie trochę rurki zamiast psuć warstwy wodne.
Studnię sobie zrób, bo jest szansa, ze masz płytko bardzo dobrą wodę!
Natura jest dla Ciebie łaskawa...
Skorzystaj z Jej darów!

Adam M.

----------


## Martinezzz22

> Ja bym podszedł do tego inaczej.
> GWC ma nie dopuścić przy wentylowaniu domu do wzrostu temp. przy której całą noc klniesz że za gorąco.
> Siedzieć się nie da, leżeć też nie.
> Mam w domu 24 C cały czas, od tygodnia upały.
> Co prawda tyle samo ma teściowa u siebie, ale czego nie dotkniesz to mokre bo okna pozamykane a powietrze w kominach went. stoi !
> Doceniam to co dało mi moje GWC.
> Może to nie klima i nie schłodzi Ci domu w godzinę.
> Ale czuję bardzo dużą różnicę.
> Teraz jestem u swoich rodziców, leczę kaca po weselu.
> Jest 27 bo całą noc okna otwarte, było jeszcze więcej ,,,


Witam Szanowne Grono użytkowników GWC  :smile: 

Jestem w połowie całego wątku  :smile: . Mam w planie budowę GWC Wodny1. Oczywiście zrobię go wg Waszych wskazówek /dwie pętle po ok 100m na głębokości 2m/.
Czytając o tym, że niektórzy nie są zadowoleni z wydajności GWC latem, przyszła mi myśl, czy czasem nie można byłoby zrobić "obiegu zamkniętego" w WM. Oczywiście latem reku pracowałby w Bypasie. Czy połączenie kanału czerpni /przed GWC/ z wyrzutnią jakąś przepustnicą, która jednocześnie zamykałaby  czerpnię i wyrzutnię /najprawdopodobniej trzeba by zastosować dwie/, dało by lepszy efekt chłodzenia w domu. Oczywiście taki system nie mógłby pracować zbyt długo, ponieważ nagromadziłaby się spora ilość wilgoci, ale można by się pokusić o automatykę, która na jakiś czas robiłaby obieg zamknięty, a później WM pracowałaby w normalnym trybie.

Co sądzicie o takim pomyśle?

P.S. Być może ktoś już wpadł na taki pomysł, ale ja jeszcze nie przebrnąłem przez cały wątek  :wink:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Witam Szanowne Grono użytkowników GWC 
> 
> Jestem w połowie całego wątku . Mam w planie budowę GWC Wodny1. Oczywiście zrobię go wg Waszych wskazówek /dwie pętle po ok 100m na głębokości 2m/.
> Czytając o tym, że niektórzy nie są zadowoleni z wydajności GWC latem, przyszła mi myśl, czy czasem nie można byłoby zrobić "obiegu zamkniętego" w WM. Oczywiście latem reku pracowałby w Bypasie. Czy połączenie kanału czerpni /przed GWC/ z wyrzutnią jakąś przepustnicą, która jednocześnie zamykałaby  czerpnię i wyrzutnię /najprawdopodobniej trzeba by zastosować dwie/, dało by lepszy efekt chłodzenia w domu. Oczywiście taki system nie mógłby pracować zbyt długo, ponieważ nagromadziłaby się spora ilość wilgoci, ale można by się pokusić o automatykę, która na jakiś czas robiłaby obieg zamknięty, a później WM pracowałaby w normalnym trybie.
> 
> Co sądzicie o takim pomyśle?
> 
> P.S. Być może ktoś już wpadł na taki pomysł, ale ja jeszcze nie przebrnąłem przez cały wątek


...ja bym uważał bo możesz "zakazić" kanały nawiewowe i później problem tak jak z kanałami od klimy... a tak co brudne wylatuje a nawiewa świeże prosto z zewnątrz poprzez filtr... czyli czyste. no i zapach z kuchni i łazienki miałbyś w całym domu.

----------


## Martinezzz22

No właśnie takie ryzyko istnieje. To tylko idea, która poprawiłaby /lub nie/ efekt chłodzenia latem, nie koniecznie słuszna  :smile:

----------


## adam_mk

Obawiam się, że zyski byłyby mniejsze jak straty.
Zysk - powstrzymanie gwałtownego wzrostu temperatury wnętrz.
Strata - problem klimy, odgrzybiania, sterylizacji, no i zapachy "uśrednione" z całego obiektu...
Ja bym tego nie robił...

Adam M.

----------


## grzeniu666

*adam, romkon*, nieco mnie zmartwiliście, sam planowałem coś podobnego, tj. obieg "przymknięty" który przy pewnych warunkach zamiast 100% z czerpni, pobierał by np. 25% z czerpni + 75% z wywiewu. Tyle że przy takim przymknięciu odpowiednio (np. czterokrotnie) zwiększał by się wydatek aby utrzymać ilość świeżego powietrza, przetłaczając przy tym całość przez wymiennik GGWC. Czy przy takim układzie (również filtrów, rys. niżej) to nadal może być kłopotliwe?

----------


## jasiek71

> *adam, romkon*, nieco mnie zmartwiliście, sam planowałem coś podobnego, tj. obieg "przymknięty" który przy pewnych warunkach zamiast 100% z czerpni, pobierał by np. 25% z czerpni + 75% z wywiewu. Tyle że przy takim przymknięciu odpowiednio (np. czterokrotnie) zwiększał by się wydatek aby utrzymać ilość świeżego powietrza, przetłaczając przy tym całość przez wymiennik GGWC. Czy przy takim układzie (również filtrów, rys. niżej) to nadal może być kłopotliwe?


a co takie rozwiązanie ma poprawić...?

----------


## grzeniu666

> a co takie rozwiązanie ma poprawić...?


WM w układzie 75%-zamkniętym, przy dużych temp. w środku ma schładać nieco powietrze wymiennikiem z GGWC. (proporcje mieszania podałem przykładowe, do ustawienia wszystko po obserwacjach w realu, o ile to zrobię...)

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

> *adam, romkon*, nieco mnie zmartwiliście, sam planowałem coś podobnego, tj. obieg "przymknięty" który przy pewnych warunkach zamiast 100% z czerpni, pobierał by np. 25% z czerpni + 75% z wywiewu. Tyle że przy takim przymknięciu odpowiednio (np. czterokrotnie) zwiększał by się wydatek aby utrzymać ilość świeżego powietrza, przetłaczając przy tym całość przez wymiennik GGWC. Czy przy takim układzie (również filtrów, rys. niżej) to nadal może być kłopotliwe?


W kwestii technicznej.
 Ze schematu wynika, że zamierzasz regulować proporcje powietrza poprzez dławienie czerni. Wydaje mi się, że lepszym rozwiązaniem będzie regulacja poprzez dławienie wyrzutni (oczywiście za trójnikiem). Wentylatory będą miały wówczas mniej roboty.

----------


## jasiek71

> WM w układzie 75%-zamkniętym, przy dużych temp. w środku ma schładać nieco powietrze wymiennikiem z GGWC. (proporcje mieszania podałem przykładowe, do ustawienia wszystko po obserwacjach w realu, o ile to zrobię...)


przecież czy bezpośrednio z zewnątrz czy z domu to i tak uzyskasz taka samą temperaturę ... :yes:

----------


## grzeniu666

> przecież czy bezpośrednio z zewnątrz czy z domu to i tak uzyskasz taka samą temperaturę ...


Nie wydaje mi się (jeśli w domu 28, na zew. 35, to zamiast schładzać tylko pewną ilość powietrza zew. schładzam również wewnętrzne)




> W kwestii technicznej.
>  Ze schematu wynika, że zamierzasz regulować proporcje powietrza poprzez dławienie czerni. Wydaje mi się, że lepszym rozwiązaniem będzie regulacja poprzez dławienie wyrzutni (oczywiście za trójnikiem). Wentylatory będą miały wówczas mniej roboty.


Dzięki za radę (to miejsce jeszcze mam/miałem niepewne).




> ...Jednak uważam, że w dobrze ocieplonym i odpowiednio zacienionym latem budynku nie będzie to potrzebne.


Ocieplony nieźle, zacieniony wcale (taka architektura - zero okapów, dwie kondygnacje, większych drzew prawie brak).

----------


## jasiek71

> Nie wydaje mi się (jeśli w domu 28, na zew. 35, to zamiast schładzać tylko pewną ilość powietrza zew. schładzam również wewnętrzne)


przecież finalna temperatura powietrza zależy od temperatury gruntu o danej porze roku  :yes: 
a to czy na wlocie będzie 25 czy 35* nie ma większego znaczenia, po wymienniku i tak spadnie do ok. 2-3* wyższej niż grunt ...

----------


## grzeniu666

> przecież finalna temperatura powietrza zależy od temperatury gruntu o danej porze roku 
> a to czy na wlocie będzie 25 czy 35* nie ma większego znaczenia, po wymienniku i tak spadnie do ok. 2-3* wyższej niż grunt ...


E, no chyba nie (albo ja nie rozumiem)...
http://promont-swiebodzice.pl/tinymc...%20400x400.pdf

----------


## jasiek71

> E, no chyba nie (albo ja nie rozumiem)...
> http://promont-swiebodzice.pl/tinymc...%20400x400.pdf


tam masz parametry przy określonym przepływie wody...
w praktyce masz bardzo duży przepływ i radiator ma temperaturę gruntu, w powietrzu jest mało energii więc się schładza bardzo dużo...
całym tym kombinowaniem to zejdziesz może z 0,5* na nawiewie co przy mizernej wydajności WM nie ma żadnego znaczenia :yes: 
lepiej pokombinuj jak skuteczniej usuwać przegrzane powietrze z budynku ...

----------


## jasiek71

> Nie, to jasiek71 udaje, że nie rozumie - jeśli np. wymiennik daje 10stC i ochładza wlatujące powietrze np. o 5stC to jakie lepiej powietrze ochładzać? Te o temp. 35stC czy te o temp. 25stC?
> Żeby zrozumieć wystarczy proste doświadczenie - włączyć klimę w aucie na obiegu otwartym i zamkniętym - kiedy szybciej się ochłodzi?


rozmawiamy o domu i WM a nie klimie w samochodzie...
jak by dom miał wydajność wentylacji na poziomie 10 000m3/h i moc chłodniczą z 50kw to moglibyśmy porównywać... :cool: 

ja już napisałem jak działa GGWC, czy na zewnątrz będzie 20 czy30* to po wymienniku praktycznie bez zmian...
różnica będzie tylko w temp. glikolu opuszczającego wymiennik... :yes:

----------


## adam_mk

"ja już napisałem jak działa GGWC, czy na zewnątrz będzie 20 czy30* to po wymienniku praktycznie bez zmian...
różnica będzie tylko w temp. glikolu opuszczającego wymiennik..."

Rozumiem...
"Andrzejki" są...

Można sobie popleść cokolwiek....

Autko masz?
Chłodnicę sobie obejrzyj!
(temperatury nieco inne ale zasada ta sama...)

Adam M.

----------


## jasiek71

> "ja już napisałem jak działa GGWC, czy na zewnątrz będzie 20 czy30* to po wymienniku praktycznie bez zmian...
> różnica będzie tylko w temp. glikolu opuszczającego wymiennik..."
> 
> Rozumiem...
> "Andrzejki" są...
> 
> Można sobie popleść cokolwiek....
> 
> Autko masz?
> ...


Adam daj mi to z polskiego na nasze bo teraz to ja ciebie nie rozumiem... :cool:

----------


## grzeniu666

> rozmawiamy o domu i WM a nie klimie w samochodzie...
> jak by dom miał wydajność wentylacji na poziomie 10 000m3/h i moc chłodniczą z 50kw to moglibyśmy porównywać...
> 
> ja już napisałem jak działa GGWC, czy na zewnątrz będzie 20 czy30* to po wymienniku praktycznie bez zmian...
> różnica będzie tylko w temp. glikolu opuszczającego wymiennik...


W linkowanej tej tabeli są akurat wcale nie takie dalekie od realnych warunki (wymiana 800, temp. około 30, glikol 6/12). Wydaje mi się to całkiem poprawne co do zasady. (osobna sprawa to wyczerpanie DZ, ale to już rzecz tuningu progów po odczytach z sezonu np.).





> lepiej pokombinuj jak skuteczniej usuwać przegrzane powietrze z budynku ...


Chyba wiem o czy mówisz. Będzie. Dzięki (i Nydarowi)

----------


## adam_mk

Mówisz - masz!

Glikol czerpany z gruntu i pchany w wężownicę wymiennika lamelowego ZA WOLNO, faktycznie, się ogrzeje w sposób widoczny.
Ale...
To chłodzenie powietrza wodą/cieczą/roztworem glikolu.
Różnica gęstości jest oczywista.
Pompa puszczona nieco szybciej sprawi, ze na wlocie i na wylocie glikol ma prawie identyczną temperaturę a lamele - taką jak glikol.
JEŻELI wymiennik zostanie właściwie dobrany - schłodzi naprawdę sporo powietrza!

Co i jak zrobimy z tą schłodzoną strugą - to sprawa osobna...

Adam M.

----------


## jasiek71

> W linkowanej tej tabeli są akurat wcale nie takie dalekie od realnych warunki (wymiana 800, temp. około 30, glikol 6/12). Wydaje mi się to całkiem poprawne co do zasady. (osobna sprawa to wyczerpanie DZ, ale to już rzecz tuningu progów po odczytach z sezonu np.).


przyjrzyj się przy jakich przepływach wody te parametry... :yes: 
chłodnice montowane w GGWC są o wiele większe i mają znacznie większe przepływy niż jest możliwości przeniesienia energii przez strumień powietrza z WM... :yes:

----------


## jasiek71

> Mówisz - masz!
> 
> Glikol czerpany z gruntu i pchany w wężownicę wymiennika lamelowego ZA WOLNO, faktycznie, się ogrzeje w sposób widoczny.
> Ale...
> To chłodzenie powietrza wodą/cieczą/roztworem glikolu.
> Różnica gęstości jest oczywista.
> Pompa puszczona nieco szybciej sprawi, ze na wlocie i na wylocie glikol ma prawie identyczną temperaturę a lamele - taką jak glikol.
> JEŻELI wymiennik zostanie właściwie dobrany - schłodzi naprawdę sporo powietrza!
> 
> ...


przecież ja o tym samym ... :wink:

----------


## Tomek B..

> Mówisz - masz!
> 
> Glikol czerpany z gruntu i pchany w wężownicę wymiennika lamelowego ZA WOLNO, faktycznie, się ogrzeje w sposób widoczny.
> Ale...
> To chłodzenie powietrza wodą/cieczą/roztworem glikolu.
> Różnica gęstości jest oczywista.
> Pompa puszczona nieco szybciej sprawi, ze na wlocie i na wylocie glikol ma prawie identyczną temperaturę a lamele - taką jak glikol.
> JEŻELI wymiennik zostanie właściwie dobrany - schłodzi naprawdę sporo powietrza!
> 
> ...


Do tego większa ilość powietrza przechodząca przez wymiennik daje automatycznie większą moc chłodniczą, lub inaczej lepsze % wykorzystanie wymiennika. Ta moc cały czas tam jest, trzeba ją tylko wyrwać odpowiednią strugą powietrza.

----------


## grzeniu666

> ...
> JEŻELI wymiennik zostanie właściwie dobrany - schłodzi naprawdę sporo powietrza!


*Adamie*, poradź... Wentyle mi z 700m3 powinny uciągnąć (EBM R3G220), rury PE 32mm 200m, jaką chłodnicę do tego dobrać (nastawiałem się na ośmiorzędową 500 ).

...no i co z tym odgrzybianiem czy innymi strachami przy takim obiegu "przymkniętym"...?


*Jasiek*, przepływy na tę chwile mi wiele nie mówią  :sick:  Jak nie zadzaiała to może do kolektora dachowego tę nagrzewnicę przepnę  :wink:

----------


## adam_mk

Huragan w domu chcesz zrobić?
Z blachy falistej budujesz?

Nagrzewnica, choć z Promontu, raczej spora.
Powinna sobie radzić ze schładzaniem strugi.

Hygrometr sobie kup i postaw w domu.
Tabelę punktu rosy poczytaj.
Staraj się tak sterować, aby punktu rosy nie przekraczać w kanałach.

Adam M.

----------


## grzeniu666

> Huragan w domu chcesz zrobić?
> Z blachy falistej budujesz?
> 
> Nagrzewnica, choć z Promontu, raczej spora.
> Powinna sobie radzić ze schładzaniem strugi.
> 
> Hygrometr sobie kup i postaw w domu.
> Tabelę punktu rosy poczytaj.
> Staraj się tak sterować, aby punktu rosy nie przekraczać w kanałach.
> ...


Huraganu nie planowałem  :smile:  trochę m2 i ludzi jest. Tak duża wymiana przewidziana głównie na potrzebę takiego właśnie przewietrzania. Hygrometr i starnia będą, ale sprzęcior (m.in.  nagrzewnicę) który będę sprawdzał trzeba będzie kupić i zainstalować wcześniej, trochę głupio byłoby mocno niedoszacować... Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Tomek B..

Myślę, że 6 rzędowy wymiennik jest w pełni wystarczający.
Promont zrobi też na bazie rurek o grubszych ściankach.

----------


## grzeniu666

> Myślę, że 6 rzędowy wymiennik jest w pełni wystarczający.
> Promont zrobi też na bazie rurek o grubszych ściankach.


Rozumiem że ta grubsza ścianka to na życzenie? Wiesz może czy mocno to podraża koszt?

----------


## Tomek B..

> Rozumiem że ta grubsza ścianka to na życzenie? Wiesz może czy mocno to podraża koszt?


6 rzędowy wymiennik 400x400 z obudową oraz tacą ociekową z aluminium zmieścił się w granicy 1600zł.

----------


## jasiek71

> *Jasiek*, przepływy na tę chwile mi wiele nie mówią  Jak nie zadzaiała to może do kolektora dachowego tę nagrzewnicę przepnę


dalej nie bardzo rozumiem po co te obiegi wewnętrzne i taka ogromna chłodnica...?
podam ci mały przykład...
klimakonwektor AUX z wentylatorem 700m3/h trzy rzędy chłodzenie i jeden grzanie spięte w szereg temperatura wody zasilającej z kranu 15*i puszczony wydatek rzędu 500-600 l/h...
na wlocie 34* a na wylocie 19,5*
na wlocie 26* a na wylocie 18,7*  :yes: 

teraz wytłumacz mi co da ten obieg i osiem rzędów ... :cool:

----------


## nydar

Pozwolę sobie podać moją receptę na ewentualne ,,zapachy" z GWC. Zakładając,że mogą się pojawić z różnych przyczyn,albo tak na wszelki wypadek.
 Do czerpni(przy max.wydajności wentylatora dostarczającego świeże powietrze do domu)należy dostarczyć wodę utlenioną w aerozolu.Zrobiłem to przy pomocy sprężarki i pistoletu lakierniczego,ale można przy pomocy zraszacza do kwiatków.Przetestowałem i działa.Mikre życie padło po paru godzinach.
Myślę,że ten sposób zadziała również w WM.Ważne aby nie aplikować przed wentylatorem a za.

----------


## grzeniu666

> dalej nie bardzo rozumiem po co te obiegi wewnętrzne i taka ogromna chłodnica...?
> podam ci mały przykład...
> klimakonwektor AUX z wentylatorem 700m3/h trzy rzędy chłodzenie i jeden grzanie spięte w szereg temperatura wody zasilającej z kranu 15*i puszczony wydatek rzędu 500-600 l/h...
> na wlocie 34* a na wylocie 19,5*
> na wlocie 26* a na wylocie 18,7* 
> 
> teraz wytłumacz mi co da ten obieg i osiem rzędów ...


Jasiek, ja Ci tego liczbami nie wyłożę, przynajmniej narazie (bez przygotowania), jestem słabszy zawodnik po prostu, i robię to po części na wyczucie. A już na pewno nie wiem czy i jakie będę miał potrzeby jeśli chodzi o to schładzanie, zakładam coś w ciemno, jeśli okaże się przeszacowane chyba zawsze można ten wymiennik wykorzystać do kolektora dachowego twojej myśli (tych auxów upolować jak ty chyba nie zdołam), dachu dużo, potrzeb dużo

Co do obiegu przymkniętego już pisałem (schładzam powietrze wewnętrzne jeśli jest odpowiednio gorące, oraz powietrze z zew. w ilości tylko niezbędnej do wentylacji, jaka to byłaby proporcja nie mam pewności). Ciebie to nie przekonuje, mnie (i chyba nietylko) tak.

Jeśli chodzi o dobór nagrzewnicy, łatwiej mi poczytać dane np. Promontu i na tej podstawie coś dedukować. Coś tam kiedyś próbowałem liczyć, nie pamiętam szczegółów, a z rękawa nie rzucę bo nie umim tak na szybko. Tu masz linka do mojego pytania z kiedyś i rysunków:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post4651920

----------


## ravbc

grzeniu: tak bardziej obrazowo - wiaderko zimnej wody wystarczy na ochłodzenie cysterny powietrza. Dlatego nie ma sensu recyrkulacja tak jak ją planujesz - żadnych zysków "temperaturowych" z tego nie będzie, za to straty "zapachowe" niemal na pewno. Dodam jeszcze, że te 700m3/h to może być ciągle mało, żeby dało odczuwalny efekt schłodzenia budynku. Zwłaszcza w sytacji braku zacienienia okien.

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

Zapachy można wyeliminować, poprzez odłączenie z układu recyrkulacji powrotów z toalet i kuchni. Jest to do zrobienia, ale wiąże się już z niezłą kombinatoryką. I, pytanie, czy pozostaną jakiekolwiek wyciągi do wykorzystania (zależy to od konkretnej konfiguracji WM; u mnie, na 7 wyciągów 3 będą "czyste", 4 'brudne").

Jeśli przyjąć, że powietrze usuwane jest zdatne do powtórnego użycia, można by zastanowić się, czy większych zysków, z częściowej recyrkulacji, nie osiągnie się w okresie grzewczym? I jeśli okaże się, że można zyskać (strzelam) 1 stopień ciepła zimą i 1stopień zimna latem, może gra jest warta świeczki?

Myślę, że całą dyskusję należałoby zacząć od przeprowadzenia solidnej symulacji (choćby w arkuszu kalkulacyjnym). Co by nie pisać, nasze wypowiedzi opierają się na intuicji i dotychczasowemu doświadczeniu wypowiadającego się (co w zasadzie jest tym samym).

Generalnie, cytując klasyka Adam: można wszystko, tylko czy warto?

----------


## jasiek71

> Co do obiegu przymkniętego już pisałem (schładzam powietrze wewnętrzne jeśli jest odpowiednio gorące, oraz powietrze z zew. *w ilości tylko niezbędnej do wentylacji,* jaka to byłaby proporcja nie mam pewności). Ciebie to nie przekonuje, mnie (i chyba nietylko) tak.


a w czym przeszkadza Tobie skuteczna wentylacja w lecie ???
dalej nie kapuję po co mieszać ...?

----------


## jasiek71

> A może tak:
> - powietrze z zewnątrz jest cieplejsze,


fakt, ale po przejściu przez tak duży wymiennik to nie ma znaczenia bo na wylocie i tak bedzie w okolicach temperatury glikolu ...




> - bardziej schładza się chłodniejsze powietrze wewnętrzne,


tu się mylisz, cały czas jesteś ograniczony temp. glikolu...
to nie klimatyzacja ...




> - wentylować trzeba powietrzem zewnętrznym ale tylko taką jego ilością jaka jest niezbędna,


że niby w lecie dom przewentylujesz ...?




> - cykliczne schładzanie powietrza wewnętrznego będzie stale zwiększało różnicę temp. pow. zewn. i wewn.


im chłodniej w domu tym mniejsza moc wymiennika bo cały czas ogranicza cię glikol ...
i odwrotnie ... :yes:

----------


## jasiek71

> Jeśli jedno przejście przez wymiennik przy przepływie min 300m3/h pozwala na osiągnięcie temp. glikolu to nie ma faktycznie tematu.


temperatura powietrza po przejściu przez wymiennik w którym krąży glikol o temp. np. 15* będzie w okolicy 17-18*...





> Poza tym zakładam, że temp. glikolu nie przekracza 10stC a w mieszkaniu zbliża się do 30stC bo przy np. 25stC nie widzę sensu chłodzić.


jaką temperaturę ma glikol w danym czasie zależy od głębokości zakopania wymiennika, pory roku i wielkości ...
w praktyce od 4-5* pod koniec zimy do 16-17* pod koniec lata ...
im głębiej zakopany to w zimie nieco cieplej a w lecie nieco chłodniej...

przy zasilaniu 10* i przepływie 300 l/h powietrze ma ok. 13-14* przy przepływie ok.300m3/h  ( ...AUX )

----------


## jasiek71

> Temp. zależy od miejsca, ja np. mieszkam na podziemnym jeziorze o temp. 5-6stC, której spodziewam się żaden glikol ani PC nie ogrzeje/ochłodzi.
> Jeśli jednak temp. glikolu na wymienniku < temp. pow. za wymiennikiem to nadal lepsze wyniki da obieg zamknięty powietrza.


jak tak strasznie zależy ci na tym pojedynczym stopniu to daj jeszcze jedną nagrzewnicę w szeregu...
a jak już mamy się tak spinać z tymi chłodnicami to dać ze trzy samochodowe w rzędzie, cena wyjdzie śmieszna a efekty piorunujące ... :yes:

----------


## jasiek71

> Osobiście zastanawiam nad przeganianiem wody latem ze studni przez chłodnicę do... instalacji podlewania


zrealizowałem takie coś pędzone hydroforem  i działa ... :yes:

----------


## nydar

Mam takie coś na działce POD.Chłodnica samochodowa(od osobowego małolitrażowego)zasilana wodą z sieci ogrodów 12-15oC.Schładza 100m3/h z 30-32oC do 19-20oC.Domek kiepsko zaizolowany,dach wcale,jedynie pustka powietrza.Temperatura wewnątrz w trakcie upałów 25-26oC.Myślę,że takie rozwiązanie jest skuteczniejsze w szkieletach o małej akumulacji ciepła.

----------


## nydar

Upał to 30-32oC a wewnątrz  25-26oC.Kubatura jakieś 60-70m3,ale zaznaczam zero izolacji na prawie płaskim dachu krytym papą.Przy twojej temp.wody trochę mocniejszej chłodnicy to drżyjcie narody.Przeziębić będzie się można.

----------


## adam_mk

Filtr siatkowy na wlocie...
 :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## nydar

I założył bym instalację podlewania kropelkowego .Bardziej eko będzie.Nikt nie zarzuci ,że rozrzutnie gospodarujesz wodą.W razie potrzeby kropelki ciut większe mogą być

----------


## adam_mk

Ja o tej wodzie co w rurce do tej chłodnicy chcesz ją pognać...
TAM ten filtr...

Adam M.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Daj spokój, nie warto w to inwestować - tej wody jest tyle, że pół miasta nie wypije.


...ale może zostaw tak z wiaderko dla przyszłych pokoleń  :wink:

----------


## Martinezzz22

Ciekawa dyskusja wyszła z tego mojego zapytania odnośnie obiegu zamkniętego  :smile:  Chyba jednak nie będę się w to bawił, bo rzeczywiście istnieje ryzyko zwiększenia populacji żyjątek w domu  :smile:  :smile:  :smile: 

Przy okazji jeszcze zapytam. Może ktoś to stosował. Zastanawiam się nad założeniem takiej nagrzewnicy: http://heating.danfoss.com/Product/089F0354.html
W planach jest wpięcie tego w centralę Danfoss. Czy taka nagrzewnica wystarczy dla domu 187 m2? Średnia kubatura domu to ok 430 m3. Niestety nie wiem ilu rzędowa jest ta nagrzewnica. Spróbuję dowiedzieć się u źródła.

----------


## jasiek71

> Przy okazji jeszcze zapytam. Może ktoś to stosował. Zastanawiam się nad założeniem takiej nagrzewnicy: http://heating.danfoss.com/Product/089F0354.html


spokojnie wystarczy, przecież i tak wentylacja więcej nie uciągnie ... :big tongue: 

ta nagrzewnica to ma pewnie jeden minus ...
CENA ... :wink: 
tak poza tym to mi się podoba ...
czy może być do chłodzenia ( taca na skropliny ...)???

----------


## Martinezzz22

> spokojnie wystarczy, przecież i tak wentylacja więcej nie uciągnie ...
> 
> ta nagrzewnica to ma pewnie jeden minus ...
> CENA ...
> tak poza tym to mi się podoba ...
> czy może być do chłodzenia ( taca na skropliny ...)???


Fakt cena jest wysoka  :sad:  Ale ta nagrzewnica to dodatkowy moduł do rekuperatora danfoss. W zestawie jest wszystko  potrzebne do jej sterowania przez sterownik reku. Dodatkowo cały system sterowania oparty jest na Z-Wave /daje to nieograniczone możliwości rozbudowy całego systemu/. Jeszcze nie wiem do końca czy pójdę w tym kierunku, ale chciałbym. Wszystko zależy od ceny.
Plusem jest to, że danfoss udostępnia szczegółową dokumentację i chyba nawet "lajkonik"  :smile:  :smile:  :smile:  poradziłby sobie z podłączeniem wszystkiego do kupy.

EDIT: W zestawie chyba jest syfon na skropliny, albo tylko wyjście /rurka/ do podłączenia syfonu.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Jakie macie temperatury na wylocie z GWC?
Włączam na 10 minut, wyniki:

-wczoraj około 18 godziny  -10*/+6*
-dziś o 9 rano -17*/+5*

Nawiew około 90m3/h
Niestety nie dałem rady ocieplić całego domu, nie wentyluję przez max-owca. Po doświadczeniach z zeszłej zimy, zrobiłbym sobie komory lodowe w całym domu, gdzie temperatura spadła mi dziś rano do -2*.

----------


## R&K

poniższe fotki przedstawiają jak zmienia się temperatura gruntu (glikolu) w czasie w 2 pętlach w moim GGWC 
1 pętla jest pod płytą fundamentową 
2 pętla wokół domu w otwartej przestrzeni 
obie zakopane ok 1,5 m ponizej stanu zero

30 października 


1 grudnia 


4 grudnia


7  grudnia

----------


## szczukot

> Nawiew około 90m/s.


A co to za jednostka ?  m/s ? Nie czaje co ona mowi dla GWC.

Fantom

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> A co to za jednostka ?  m/s ? Nie czaje co ona mowi dla GWC.
> 
> Fantom


 :bash: 
90m3/h :smile:

----------


## jasiek71

u mnie ze dwa dni temu przy ok.70m3/h 
-11* / +12,1*
wczoraj
-8* / +11,9*
w tej chwili
-4* / +11,9*

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> u mnie ze dwa dni temu przy ok.70m3/h 
> -11* / +12,1*
> wczoraj
> -8* / +11,9*
> w tej chwili
> -4* / +11,9*


U mnie sybir, znowu to samo co rok temu. Skąd u mnie taka zimnica?

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Muszę załatwić termometr do zmierzenia temperatury wody z wodociągu na wlocie do piwnicy.

----------


## jasiek71

> Przeloz to na temperaturę nawiewu do pomieszczeń przez reku no i z samego reku bez gwc.Wyniki będą zaskakujące


dlatego ja nie mam reku... :wink:

----------


## jasiek71

> Napisz z czego składa się ten system to policzymy ile jest wart


z 57mb GWC... :big tongue:

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> To nic nikomu nie mówi bo gwc można zrobić nawet z papieru  Jakie rury,jakie wentylatorach zapewniające odpowiednie przepływy,jakie sterowanie.


O ile się nie mylę pomarańczowa rura fi 200 albo 160. Zerknij do postów z lutego, tam chyba znajdziesz odpowiedź.
Po co przeliczenia? To już jest zamontowane,
Można poprzeliczać koszty, odzysk z gwc i reku. Ale po co to jemu?
Dom Jasia leci na dopalaczach  :smile: 
Parę lat temu były inne koncepcje.
Dziś buduje się trochę lepiej (inaczej?).

----------


## jasiek71

> Jakie rury,jakie wentylatorach zapewniające odpowiednie przepływy,jakie sterowanie.


ile razy można pisać to samo ...?

pomarańczowe 200...
wentylatory z klimakonwektorów max przez GWC 440m3/h( drugi bieg, trzeciego nie używam...)
"jaśkowy" sterownik...

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Podawaj dalej te temp. na wylocie (na wlocie nie mają znaczenia). Jakie były najniższe w poprzednich latach i po ilu dniach były osiągane?
> GWC to dobre rozwiązanie ale rekuperator na pewno podniósłby znacznie te temp.


Cenowo, to tylko luna.
Trzeba przeliczyć koszt zwrotu...

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Do usunięcia.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Koszt mb rury pomarańczowej fi 200 to 35zł*57m=1995zł,złączki+pierdoły 200zł,dodać do tego dwa wentyle za ok.800zł,sterownik i robi się koszt 3500zł a za taką cenę można mieć już poprawny reku,który będzie zdecydowanie bardziej wydajniejszy od GWC.
> Przy okazji Luna to koszt 1400zł...



Moje drogie GWC nawilża mi powietrze zimą.
Nie będę mieć problemów z wilgotnością zimą.

----------


## jasiek71

> Koszt mb rury pomarańczowej fi 200 to 35zł*57m=1995zł,złączki+pierdoły 200zł,dodać do tego dwa wentyle za ok.800zł,sterownik i robi się koszt 3500zł doliczając koszt kopary to za taką cenę można mieć już poprawny reku,który będzie zdecydowanie bardziej wydajniejszy i bardziej sterowalny od samego GWC.
> Przy okazji Luna to koszt 1400zł i nawet ona będzie lepsza od samego GWC.


moje gwc razem z koparką i wiatrakami kosztowało mnie ok. 3500 więc blisko twoich wyliczeń...
na początku w pierwszym sezonie wydawało mi się że to nie była dobra inwestycja bo nie rozumiałem działania owego ustrojstwa i nie miałem porównania do rekuperatorów, obecnie po kilku latach obserwacji tego dobrodziejstwa uważam że to jedne z najlepiej wydanych pieniędzy i takie rozwiązanie polecę każdemu ... :yes:

----------


## jasiek71

> Podawaj dalej te temp. na wylocie (na wlocie nie mają znaczenia). Jakie były najniższe w poprzednich latach i *po ilu dniach były osiągane*?


w GWC nie ma czegoś takiego że po iluś dniach się wyziębi...
temperatura spada stopniowo przez całą zimę ...
u mnie we wrześniu mam ponad 15* i do końca marca spadnie do ok. 7*, po czym zaczyna stopniowo rosnąć aż do końca sierpnia ...
temp. w wymienniku zależy od pory roku a nie od tego jak zimno jest na zewnątrz... :wink:

----------


## ravbc

kszhu.int: GWC się wyziębia, bo grunt się wyziębia i zależy to tylko i wyłącznie od głębokości posadowienia. Zakop se GWC na - 5m ppt, to Ci się nie będzie wyziębiać. Tylko zamiast +15 we wrześniu będziesz miał w miarę stałe ok. +8 (dokładna wartość zależy co tam masz u siebie na tych 5 metrach głębokości). Oczywiście mówimy tu o odpowiednio dobranym GWC - jeśli zrobisz zbyt małe, to efekty mogą być znacznie gorsze.

----------


## jasiek71

> Sam sobie przeczysz:
> 
> 
> 
> Jednak po "iluś" dniach się wyziębia i to zależy tylko i wyłącznie od wielkości GWC i różnicy temp.


akurat wiem co mówię ... :wink: 
to jaką temperaturę ma GWC zależy od pory roku i głębokości posadowienia...
nawet jak zrobisz za małe i trochę wychłodzisz zbyt intensywnym użytkowaniem to i tak wróci do temperatury gruntu jaka panuje o danej porze roku w tym rejonie jeżeli przestaniesz z niego korzystać...
jednym słowem, najlepiej zrobić nie co za duże i nie kombinować z regeneracją ... :wink:

----------


## jasiek71

> "Wyziębianie" albo inaczej przekazywanie energii od czynnika cieplejszego do zimniejszego nie zależy od głębokości posadowienia tylko do różnicy temp., im mniej czynnika zimniejszego tym wolniej cieplejszy oddaje energię


a niby czym chcesz wychłodzić kilkadziesiąt mb rury 200...?
100-150m3/h suchego powietrza...?

----------


## nydar

Nie wspominając o trzech wannach ciepłej wody o pojemności cieplnej pozwalającej podgrzać to powietrze o parę stopni.Nie wspominając,że zimą przy takim wspomagaczu i rurce fi 200,bez filtrów węglowych na grawitacji poleci i wręcz tłumić trzeba będzie.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Dokonałem pomiaru wody z sieci: 7,5*

----------


## jasiek71

> Dokonałem pomiaru wody z sieci: 7,5*


u mnie pod koniec marca ma ok.5*  
w tej chwili jest 9,7*... :big tongue:

----------


## tatanka

Po mojemu cos co sie nie zwróci po 5 latach nie ma sensu. Nie liczycie kosztow eksploatacji i biegania dookola jakiegos tam urzadzenia. Kto obecnie buduje domy na 100 lat ? Po 20 latach i tak trzeba robic jakies remonty i pakowac znowu pieniadze. 
Stosujecie jakies kosmiczne rozwiazania, a mozna zupelnie inaczej.
Na alledrogo mozna kupic kompletna nagrzewnice z auta  za ok 200zl. 
Mamy wentylator , nagrzewnice tunele, parownik, mieszalniki powietrza sterowane silniczkami !!!
Jak ogrzewacie CWU latem ? Pradem ? To tylko strata !!
Lepiej chlodzic wlatujace powietrze do domu ta woda !!!
Przepuscic powietrze przez 
a) jakis zraszacz i odbierac podgrzana wode do jakiegos zbiornika
b) podobnie jak wyzej ale zamknieta w rurkach
c) kawalek starej lodowki, przerobic na grzanie wody

----------


## herakles

> Po mojemu cos co sie nie zwróci po 5 latach nie ma sensu. Nie liczycie kosztow eksploatacji i biegania dookola jakiegos tam urzadzenia. Kto obecnie buduje domy na 100 lat ? Po 20 latach i tak trzeba robic jakies remonty i pakowac znowu pieniadze. 
> Stosujecie jakies kosmiczne rozwiazania, a mozna zupelnie inaczej.
> Na alledrogo mozna kupic kompletna nagrzewnice z auta  za ok 200zl. 
> Mamy wentylator , nagrzewnice tunele, parownik, mieszalniki powietrza sterowane silniczkami !!!
> Jak ogrzewacie CWU latem ? Pradem ? To tylko strata !!
> Lepiej chlodzic wlatujace powietrze do domu ta woda !!!
> Przepuscic powietrze przez 
> a) jakis zraszacz i odbierac podgrzana wode do jakiegos zbiornika
> b) podobnie jak wyzej ale zamknieta w rurkach
> c) kawalek starej lodowki, przerobic na grzanie wody


Myślisz po amerykańsku!!! Jak dobrze zbudujesz to przy dzisiejszych technologiach i 500 lat postoi.

Nagrzewnica samochodowa jak najbardziej!!! Nawet taniej samemu można zrobić. Wentylator samochodowy też się nada. Od razu biegi ma....
Pomysł grzania lodówką ostatnio też ktoś poruszał.

----------


## szczukot

Co do nagrzewnicy samochodowej to juz chyba gdzies byly tu dyskusje i to wcale fajne nie jest. Jak dobrze pamietam ten sam wiatrak bierze ze 100 W. A budowa uniemozliwia zyski jak w tych projektowanych do tych celow.

Fantom

----------


## tatanka

100W na max biegu !!
jak nie chcesz wentylatora to zbuduj komin sloneczny, samo sie napedza

----------


## szczukot

Nie wiem do czego dążysz. Co chcesz zrobić z tym kominem ? Ewentualnie GWC + komin chyba tylko. Gdzie tu miejsce na rekuperator ?

A co do nagrzewnicy samochodowej toi pokaz jakąkolwiek charakterystykę takiego wentylatora. Pomijając większe zużycie prądu, hałas itp.
I ciągle zostaje temat budowy samych lameli. Jakby dać do policzenia to ....

Fantom

----------


## pedronx

Czy ma znaczenie pozycja w jakiej montujemy nagrzewnicę (ggwc  glikolowy, nagrzewnica juwent), tzn czy króćce muszą być z boku, czy też mogą być z dołu?
Pzdr

----------


## Qter

> Czy ma znaczenie pozycja w jakiej montujemy nagrzewnicę (ggwc  glikolowy, nagrzewnica juwent), tzn czy króćce muszą być z boku, czy też mogą być z dołu?
> Pzdr


IMHO nie ma znaczenia ale - montując z boku lub góry możesz dać od razu na jednej z rurek odpowietrzenie - wszystko zależy od umiejscowienia - u mnie nagrzewnica to najwyższy punk instalacji GGWC.

PZDR

Qter

P.S.
Jaką JUWENTA kupiłeś ?

----------


## pedronx

> P.S.
> Jaką JUWENTA kupiłeś ?


Niestety nie wiem. Kupował ją AdamMk. Cholernie duża i kombinuję jak ją upchnąć w kotłowni. 


Nie bardzo kumam z tym odpowietrzeniem. Akurat zamierzam obrucić nagrzewnicę rurkami do dołu. Czy będzie wtedy problem z odpowietrznikiem? Czy on musi być ponad nagrzewnicą?

Edit:
Du.pa... Z  :sad: 
Dzwoniłem do Juwentu właśnie i gość mówi, że w układzie jaki chcę zrobić, mogą się zapowietrzać kolanka. 

Powiedział też, że poprawne podłączenie jest wtedy gdy, króciec przyłączeniowy zasilający mamy na dole po prawej stronie boku, a dolot powietrza z lewej strony. Tylko jak to wykonać przy tej mojej nagrzewnicy. Nie ma opcji żeby króciec znalazł się po prawej stronie :/ 



pzdr

----------


## adam_mk

Będzie potrzebny wychwytywacz bąbelków powietrza...
Taki nieco bardziej zaawansowany technicznie odpowietrznik...

Wybrałeś najtrudniejszą opcję montażu.
Nie jest niemożliwa do zrealizowania.

Adam M.

----------


## pedronx

Czy są jakieś wytyczne jeśli chodzi o odległość nagrzewnicy od czerpni, po której można zakręcić rurą o 90stopni?

----------


## adam_mk

Z racji małych wydatków względem możliwości - żadnych ograniczeń nie ma.
Rura czerpna powinna być opatulona solidnie.
Dłuższa rura - nieco więcej roboty.

Adam M.

----------


## gentoonx

> Będzie potrzebny wychwytywacz bąbelków powietrza...
> Taki nieco bardziej zaawansowany technicznie odpowietrznik...
> 
> Wybrałeś najtrudniejszą opcję montażu.
> Nie jest niemożliwa do zrealizowania.
> 
> Adam M.


Sie fachowo nazywa seperator mikropęcherzy  np reflex exair, spirovent czy inne. Dla ciebie taki narurowy, przelotowy

----------


## pedronx

> Sie fachowo nazywa seperator mikropęcherzy  np reflex exair, spirovent czy inne. Dla ciebie taki narurowy, przelotowy


Czego to ludziska nie wymyślą  :smile: 
Fajne to to. 

Tak sobie myślę, żeby to zastosować do instalacji co i cwu, bi to chyba do tego celu wymyślone. Jakieś sugestie?

Dzięki za cynk.

----------


## adam_mk

Do CWU - nie.
Tam nie ma takiej potrzeby.

Adam M.

----------


## gentoonx

Jak kogo stać, to czemu nie, niech stosuje. odpowietrznik automatyczny pionowy - 20 zł, taki dyngs - x15.

----------


## adam_mk

I dlatego, jak potrzebne, to się to robi "tymi ręcami" bo cud techniki to nie jest...

Adam M.

----------


## gentoonx

dokładnie, święta prawda  :smile: 

ale taki kupny, jesxcze do tego w otulince czarnej, bajerancko wygląda, a i kolegom oko bieleje  :smile:

----------


## adam_mk

Ale jakby się komu chciało, to gawerek, poler, oksydacja...
Żadna fabryka tak nie umie!!!
 :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## pedronx

Adam, a jak rozpoznać gdzie góra a gdzie dół w tej nagrzewnicy?
Włożyłem do obudowy rękę i wyraźnie po jednej stronie jest więcej miejsca - czy to ma być dół?
Z tego co pamiętam to montujemy z pochyleniem + dziurka i odprowadzenie skroplin - czy tak?
pzdr

----------


## adam_mk

Byłoby dobrze, aby struga powietrza spychała te skropliny spomiędzy lamelek.
Jak się nie da - to nic się nie stanie, ale tak byłoby lepiej.

Adam M.

----------


## pedronx

Czyli przechylamy w osi przepływu powietrza, tak?

----------


## adam_mk

Nie, bo już w tym pudełku JEST przechylona ta nagrzewnica lamelowa.
Trzeba wsadzić oko do dziury i zobaczyć - w którą stronę.
Zadziała i tak, jakbyś nie zamontował, jak odpowietrzysz układ.

Adam M.

----------


## pedronx

Ok. Dzięki za info.

----------


## andriuss

Szanowni, z braku lepszego wątku uprzejma prośba o pomoc w eksperymencie myślowym. Chodzi o pomysł na basen, który to przez większość dnia będzie przykryty, ale używany przez 2-3 godziny dziennie będzie generował nawet do 10 kg/h wilgoci. Typowo załatwia się to potężną wentylacją, ale wiadomo, nawet dobry reku da pewnie z 50% sprawności entalpicznej, reszta w powietrze. Pomysł jest taki: czy naprawdę duży żwirowy GWC mógłby tu zadziałać jako akumulator energii? W czasie np. 2h korzystania z basenu musiałby schłodzić 1000 m3 powietrza 30* RH 60% do ca. 12*, żeby to później oddać na wentylację, ew. wspomaganie PPC? Może to zadziałać?

----------


## herakles

Sam zrób do tego duuuuuuuuży reku.

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

W sensie, że chcesz puścić powietrze z basenu do tego GWC?

----------


## andriuss

> W sensie, że chcesz puścić powietrze z basenu do tego GWC?


W rzeczy samej. Recyrkulacja. 1000 m3/h 30* RH 60% schłodzone do np. 12* pozwoli wytrącić ca. 9 kg/h wody. Czystością się nie przejmuję, bo basen musi być higieniczny z różnych innych względów. Pytanie więc brzmi: czy GWC będzie skuteczny jako krótkookresowy akumulator energii (i wilgoci). No i oczywiście zakładam albo GWC pod płytą, albo reku, jedno z dwóch.

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

Moim zdaniem jest to niegłupie, choć zimą Ci ta wilgoć zaraz zamarznie po zaciągnięciu powietrza o ujemnej temperaturze.

----------


## Adam626

Co sądzicie o tym aby powietrze z dodatnią temperaturą z GWC traktować jako źródło ciepła dla wymiennika powietrze-powietrze? Mam namyśli instalację w której mam klimatyzację wpiętą do kanałów wentylacji mechanicznej - ale wiadomo że przy ujemnych temperaturach klimatyzacja taka nie działa - więc zimą do skraplacza dociagamy nawiew z GWC i w ten sposob przez cały rok możemy grzać ciepłem z taniej pompy ciepła z dobrym zyskiem.

----------


## gentoonx

Było już. Pomyśl o klimie w samochodzie i jak się serwisuje. Chcesz tak w domu?

----------


## Adam626

A ile kW ciepła można wyciągnąć z takiego powiedzmy GWC 50m rury kalizacyjnej zakopanej pod domem? Będzie tego z 5kW? (zakladam ogrzewanie powietrza od -10C do +5C)

----------


## Adam626

> Było już. Pomyśl o klimie w samochodzie i jak się serwisuje. Chcesz tak w domu?


Tzn masz na myśli konieczność serwisowania kanałów nawiewających ciepłe/zimne powietrze z klimy do mieszkania?

Myślałem o podpięciu takiej klimy do kanałów wentylacji mechanicznej

----------


## gentoonx

> A ile kW ciepła można wyciągnąć z takiego powiedzmy GWC 50m rury kalizacyjnej zakopanej pod domem? Będzie tego z 5kW? (zakladam ogrzewanie powietrza od -10C do +5C)


zależy od przepływu powietrza. Zciągnij sobie ze stron rehaua Awadukt thermo i sam sobie policz.
na 5kW to nie licz

----------


## andriuss

> A ile kW ciepła można wyciągnąć z takiego powiedzmy GWC 50m rury kalizacyjnej zakopanej pod domem? Będzie tego z 5kW? (zakladam ogrzewanie powietrza od -10C do +5C)


Nawet się wstrzeliłeś w okrągłą liczbę, dla 5 kw i takiej delty potrzebujesz 1000 m3 / h. Wnioski zdaje się oczywiste.

----------


## Martinezzz22

Serwus wszystkim  :smile: 

Z racji tego, że rozpoczynam projekt "Reku / z GGWC/ - tymi rencami"  :smile:  mam pytanie odnośnie izolowania rur. Początkowo nie przejmowałem się tym problemem, ponieważ reku i wymiennik GGWC miały być zainstalowane na parterze. Jednak z racji tego, że z pomieszczenia było wszędzie daleko nie było możliwości bezkolizyjnego rozprowadzenia kanałów nawiewno-wywiewnych, zaplanowałem umieszczenie całej maszynowni w "pomieszczeniu strychowym" /na poddaszu użytkowym. W związku z tym,  będę musiał poprowadzić rury od GGWC po ścianie. Wiem, że będę je musiał solidnie zaizolować.
Ściany zewnętrzne są z pustaka 300 P+W. Przewidziana jest izolacja 15 cm styropianu. I teraz pytania:

1. Po której stronie muru prowadzić rury? Od wewnątrz budynku, czy od zewnątrz?
2. Czym je zaizolować, by zimą nie oddawały ciepła zanim glikol nie dotrze do wymiennika, a latem by nie oddawały chłodu /by nie dochodziło do skraplania/? Znalazłem coś takiego: http://www.armacell.com/WWW/armacell...25792F003BD1BB
Nie wiem czy sama taka izolacja by wystarczyła, czy dołożyć coś jeszcze.

Czy np, wykuć w ścianie pionowy rów  :smile:  na 10-12 cm wgłąb pustaka /od wewnątrz/ dać ze 3 cm twardego styropianu, potem rury w tej izolacji i wszystko zapierniczyć pianką poliuretanową? Będzie dobrze?  :smile:

----------


## Martinezzz22

> Obserwuję ją w przemyśle - ta izolacja jest bardzo dobra i są różne jej grubości więc wystarczy jak dobierzesz odpowiednią i zamontujesz zgodnie z zasadami (kwestia odp. obejm jeśli wystąpią).


Planuję dwie pętle z rury PE 25. Widzę, że te izolacje występują w różnych wariantach grubości. Na pewno czym grubsza tym lepsza, ale nie wiem czy np AF-02 wystarczy. Dlaczego tak ważne są obejmy? Czy mogę "złapać" rurę, owiniętą tą izolacją, zwykłą metalową obejmą czy lepiej przez obejmę Armafix?
W pierwszym etapie budowy GGWC, muszę wyprowadzić piony /przed tynkami/. Resztę GGWC /pętle/ hydraulik zgrzeje później.

----------


## Martinezzz22

> Jak kasa nie gra roli to odpowiednia do średnicy obejma armafix. Inaczej to zwykłą obejmą ale koniecznie o średnicy izolacji. Miękką izolację owijają jakimś w miarę sztywnym tworzywem żeby "łapać" na szerszej powierzchni.


Wielkie dzięki za podpowiedź. Raczej nie będę wydawał kasy na te dedykowane obejmy, a zrobię tak jak piszesz. Można nawet zastosować dwie połówki rury PE np 32 lub 40  takie po 10 cm długości i myślę, że będzie ok.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Po przeszło miesiącu od ostatniego włączenia GWC, dziś powiało *stęchlizną*. W sumie nie do końca wiem czym śmierdzi, może jakaś myszka tam wlazła i została tam na wieki?
Jak zlikwidować ten problem? Na razie od 3 godzin GWC pracuje, poziom smrodu chyba minimalnie się zmniejszył.
Coś doradzicie?

----------


## tomdts

> Po przeszło miesiącu od ostatniego włączenia GWC, dziś powiało *stęchlizną*. W sumie nie do końca wiem czym śmierdzi, może jakaś myszka tam wlazła i została tam na wieki?
> Jak zlikwidować ten problem? Na razie od 3 godzin GWC pracuje, poziom smrodu chyba minimalnie się zmniejszył.
> Coś doradzicie?


GWC z bezpośrednimi dostępem do ziemi musi pracować o d czasu do czasu, u mnie po dwóch miesiącach był wyraźnie czuci ziemisty zapach, po prostu trzeba przewietrzyć. :sleep: 
Pozdrawiam Tomasz.

----------


## nydar

Zapach stęchlizny to zapach gdzieś zalegającej wody .Pozbyłem się tego problemu rozpylając wodę utlenioną na czerpni(oczywiście po zdjęciu filtra jeżeli jest) .Woda utleniona skutecznie niszczy mikre życie a woda odparuje przy ciągłej pracy GWC.Aby ustrzec się od takich niespodzianek,warto pamiętać o solidnym spadku w kierunku odwodnienia.

----------


## jasiek71

a mój pracuje na okrągło cały rok i nic nie śmierdzi...
może to jest sposób... :wink:

----------


## nydar

Miałem taki problem przy pierwszym rozruchu.Teraz jest ok.Faktycznie.Najlepiej jak pracuje cały rok.A woda utleniona to sposób gdyby kiedyś coś.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Jutro miałem zamiar kupić z 5 butelek wody utlenionej i rozpylić takim psikaczem do mycia szyb.. Jakby nie pomogło, to skombinuję ozonator.
Dam znać o efektach.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> "Psikaczem" to będzie Ci trudno zrobić mieszaninę powietrzną, która dotrze w głąb GWC. Ozonator czy inny inhalator jest "wolny" więc może perhydrol - zawsze to 10x mniejsza dawka.
> Pochwal się bo prewencyjnie przed "startem" GWC też będę chciał go odkazić ale ja myślałem o chlorze - sam się "rozniesie" po GWC.


Co masz na myśli pisząc o chlorze? Domestos?

----------


## adam_mk

KMnO4, perchydrol czy podobne - tak.
Od chloru trzymałbym się z daleka...
Stosować gaz bojowy przeciw sobie samemu?!!! ?
Dla mnie - jakby lekka przesada....

Skuteczne, nie powiem, bo jak inwestor padnie to czy śmierdzi czy nie TO MU WSZYSTKO JEDNO, a przecież miało być tak, żeby nie odczuwał...
Dla mnie - zbyt radykalne...

Adam M.

----------


## nydar

Woda utleniona jest mniej radykalna od chloru.Wentylator na max. i samo się rozlezie po całej rurze.Nadmanganian potasu KMnO4 też dobry ale kolorytu ściany mogą nabrać.Perchydrol z kolei kilku dniowy zapaszek zostawia.

----------


## nydar

Rozpylałem pistoletem do lakierowania napędzanym małą sprężarką.wystarczy jednak rozpylaczem do zraszania roślin i wentylator na max.Nie potrzeba do postaci gazowej doprowadzić.Ważne aby woda utleniona w postaci aerozolu połączyła się z zalegającą woda.Wentylator zrobi swoje i wszystko odparuje.
Stary sposób na napicie się wody nawet z kałuży polega na dodaniu do brudnej wody kilkunastu kropli wody utlenionej.Wszystko co tam jest zdycha.Jak bierze cię przeziębienie to przepłucz gardło roztworem wody(pół szklanki) i 20-30kropli H2O2.Zdziwisz się efektami.Nie wspomnę o efektach jak ząb zacznie boleć.

----------


## nydar

Nie mam doświadczenia z takim GWC.Wydaje mi się że perhydrol tak do 10% puszczony w drugą stronę od domu na zewnątrz przy pomocy mocnego wentylatora,dał by radę.No ale kilka dni będzie capić.Taki specyficzny zapaszek.Silny strumień powietrza z aerozolem dotrze chyba wszędzie tak jak gaz.

----------


## tatanka

ozon
lampa UV
zaden CHLOR chcesz sie zatruc ?

----------


## vega1

przedmuchać *porządnie* przez kilka dni. Amen

----------


## vega1

odrobinkę inwencji. Przedmuchuj poza obiegiem wentylacyjnym domu. W tym czasie wietrz mieszkanie poprzez okna. Zresztą, i tak nie masz za dużego wyboru. To nie jest tak, że jak odkazisz coś chemią, to zaraz przestanie śmierdzieć. Fakt - zdezynfekujesz, ale smród musi zostać wywiany pewną ilśością powietrza. Nie ma rady, trzeba przedmuchiwać.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Na razie wietrzę GWC. Teraz wydaje mi się, że czuć ziemią.
W niedzielę będę miał ozonator. Na razie trochę słabszy, niestety właścicielowi nie wytrzymał zasilacz, w tej chwili ma prąd tylko na jedną małą sztukę.
Mam nadzieję że odzyskam złoże. Inaczej cała kasa z robotą wyrzucona w błoto (ziemię  :sad:  )

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Muszę dopytać. Tylko mój max-owiec stwarza problemy? Pozostali użytkownicy tego cuda są zadowoleni? A może ze wstydu przed forumowiczami pochowali się w kąŧ?

----------


## jasiek71

> Muszę dopytać. Tylko mój max-owiec stwarza problemy? Pozostali użytkownicy tego cuda są zadowoleni? A może ze wstydu przed forumowiczami pochowali się w kąŧ?


a kto jeszcze ma takie cudo ...?

----------


## jasiek71

> A mają, mają, poszukaj, np. http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ziennik-budowy


a jakieś realne dane z działania tego ustrojstwa przez kilka sezonów ... :wink:

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

> Muszę dopytać. Tylko mój max-owiec stwarza problemy? Pozostali użytkownicy tego cuda są zadowoleni? A może ze wstydu przed forumowiczami pochowali się w kąŧ?


Dysonans pozakupowy - negatywny stan emocjonalny wywołany ujawnieniu się ujemnych cech towaru (czy skutków zakupu) albo uświadomieniem sobie istnienia bardziej atrakcyjnych wariantów.

Ja mam maxowca, ale chata (na razie) w stanie surowym zamkniętym.

----------


## gentoonx

normalne bóle prekursorów-wynalazców

----------


## Arturo72

> normalne bóle prekursorów-wynalazców


Od poczatku byłem sceptyczny wobec maksowców,zwłaszcza po tym jak ktoś zapodał zdjęcie maxa leżącego jakiś czas w wodzie  :wink:

----------


## nydar

W GWC w zależności od poru roku coś się kondensuje albo paruje.Wydaje mi się,że stosowanie materiałów higroskopijnych w warunkach zmiennej wilgotności to nie jest najlepszy pomysł.Moim zdaniem rurowe GWC z rur ceramicznych też jest ryzykowne.W kontekście możliwości ,,życia" w ciemnym i wilgotnym środowisku,ceramika nie jest dobrym rozwiązaniem.
Klaudiusz.Spróbował bym to zdezynfekować gazem lub aerozolem.Zamontował bym filtr węglowy i nigdy nie wyłączał przepływu powietrza przez GWC.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Poczekam na ozonator.
Jeśli mam kombinować z filtrem węglowym ,to odpuszczam. Na fajki ludzie wydają więcej w roku niż ja wywaliłem w GWC.
Będzie przestroga dla innych.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Klaudiusz.Spróbował bym to zdezynfekować gazem lub aerozolem..


Proszę o konkretny namiar.
Coś, co mnie nie otruje.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Spróbuj z tym perhydrolem (też bądź ostrożny podczas rozpylania - rękawice chemiczne, okulary, jakaś prosta maseczka nie zaszkodzi). Jeśli to coś co powstało wewnątrz a nie przyszło np. z wodami gruntowymi to będzie ok.


http://uradka.pl/item/leo-perhydrol-...utleniona.html
Na allegro brak.

Litr wystarczy?
Do rozpylenia pistolet do malowania lakierem będzie ok?
Jaki przepływ minimum?
Muszę skombinować wentylator.
W domu mam na siłę taki z 30k m3/h  :smile: 
Aktualnie wietrzę takim łazienkowym 90m3/h.

----------


## nydar

Rozrabiałem perhydrol do roztworu .1litr H2O2 + 3LH2O.Rękawiczki faktycznie przydatne,bo jak kapnie to skórka albinosa jak w banku.W rurowcu zdało egzamin znakomicie.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Rozrabiałem perhydrol do roztworu .1litr H2O2 + 3LH2O.Rękawiczki faktycznie przydatne,bo jak kapnie to skórka albinosa jak w banku.W rurowcu zdało egzamin znakomicie.


Ten z linku jest  30%

----------


## nydar

Tak .kupowałem w hurtowni  chemicznej .Mają 30%.

----------


## nydar

A i jeszcze jedno.Używałem wentylatora o dużym sprężu (boczno kanałowy 0,3atm ) Nie ważna jest tak ilość a spręż.Chodzi o to aby dał radę przepchnąć aerozol przez całe złoże i usunąć przez czerpnię.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> A i jeszcze jedno.Używałem wentylatora o dużym sprężu (boczno kanałowy 0,3atm ) Nie ważna jest tak ilość a spręż.Chodzi o to aby dał radę przepchnąć aerozol przez całe złoże i usunąć przez czerpnię.


Wentylator na czerpni, pchać powietrze przez złoże. Dobrze rozumiem?
Sąsiad ma taką dmuchawę do zboża. Silnik około 3KW.

----------


## nydar

Odwrotnie.Czerpnią ma wylatać.Pamiętaj wentylator o dużym sprężu.Tylko wtedy zadziała.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Odwrotnie.Czerpnią ma wylatać.Pamiętaj wentylator o dużym sprężu.Tylko wtedy zadziała.





> Jak możesz to wstecznie, od domu na zewnątrz. Po co Ci te opary w domu?


ok.
Dzięki.
Wentylacja w domu nie jest gotowa. Rura z GWC wychodzi w piwnicy przy podłodze.

----------


## adam_mk

Poczytałem...
klaudiusz_x

Opisz, proszę, jak ten maxowiec był budowany...
Czy, tak przez przypadek, nie zasypano go humusem?
Wtedy - tylko czekać...
Po jakim roku czy dwóch - będzie spokój.
Co ma przegnić - przegnije.
Całość się wyjałowi i problem zniknie.
Gorzej, jak sąsiad ma dziurawe szambo a Ty nie przewidziałeś poziomu wód podtrawnikowych.

Tak około 1,5m ppt (średnio, bo bywa inaczej, płycej) grunt jest już jałowy.
Bez mikrego życia.

Ciekawe, jak to się stało, że u Ciebie ono się zamanifestowało (ten aromat).
Ktoś gdzieś zrobił błąd...

Adam M.

----------


## Arturo72

> Ktoś gdzieś zrobił błąd...
> 
> Adam M.


...pakując ceramikę w ziemię  :wink:

----------


## adam_mk

To TWOJE zdanie!
Spróbuj uzasadnić tak kategoryczne stwierdzenie!
Ale...
Nie tak, ze "ja wiem i już!"

Adam M.

----------


## nydar

Jak by to nie zabrzmiało  to zgadzam się z tobą.Max-owy wymiennik to metry kwadratowe wchłaniania wilgoci.Przy stagnacji (bez przepływu powietrza) to musi capić.Ot stęchlizna.Nie bardzo wierzę,że Klaudiusz zasypał humusem.Jeżeli tak zrobił no to ....

----------


## klaudiusz_x

GWC oddalony od ściany piwnicy o 90cm. Maxy ułożone na piasku w 80% (taki grunt). Zasypane gliną z małą ilością piasku. Bez humusu. Głębokość od 1,8m do około 2,5 metra.
Od dołu: geowłóknina, maxy, pex do zraszania, geowłóknina, czarna folia, glina z niewielką ilością piasku (rodzima).
GWC w zasadzie niewentylowany.  Jeszcze w grudniu nic nie czułem. Złoże wykonane w grudniu 2011r.

Aktualnie na wylocie mam 2*C.

----------


## Arturo72

> To TWOJE zdanie!
> Spróbuj uzasadnić tak kategoryczne stwierdzenie!
> Ale...
> Nie tak, ze "ja wiem i już!"
> 
> Adam M.


Ty już uzasadniłeś maksowca swoimi radami i masz pierwszy efekt u klaudiusza...jedynym narazie pracującym GWC z maksa...

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> GWC jest niewypoziomowane czy grunt nad nim w postaci górki?
> Jeśli w grudniu nic nie czułeś to raczej nic tam nie gnije ale zapytam czy ten zapach możesz jakoś doprecyzować - bardziej zalatuje zgnilizną czy raczej ziemisty?


Złoże lezy na zboczu górki, stąd takie różnice w głębokości.
Sam maxowiec jest lekko pofalowany. Uznałem jednak, że skoro leży na piasku, nie ma to znaczenia. Zapach, ciężko ocenić w którą stronę. Bardziej w kierunku stęchlizny, choć ziemię także wyraźnie czuć.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Wietrzę około 90m3/h. Taki mam wentylator. Po pierwszej dobie zapach trochęosłabł, teraz pozostaje na tym samym poziomie.

----------


## Arturo72

> Po pierwszej dobie zapach trochęosłabł, teraz pozostaje na tym samym poziomie.


Wilgoć,stęchlizna,max nasiąknął i nie zamierza popuścić.
Co czujemy wchodząc do starego domu z cegły,gdzie ściany nasiąknęły odpowiednio wilgocią ? 
To samo jest z maxowcem,więcej wyobraźni panowie przed strategicznymi decyzjami a mniej słuchania banialuk o pseudo wylewkach izolowanych,super hiper wytrzymałych na gipsie i takich tam...

----------


## adam_mk

WIESZ LEPIEJ - jak da się wyczytać!
Zdiagnozuj problem!

A tak ogólnie...
W ponad 80% składasz się z wody.
Nasiąkłeś, jak każdy z nas...
Czuć Cię stęchlizną i nie zamierzasz popuścić?!

WODA NIE MA ZAPACHU!

Wyczuwam też osobiste animozje...
Daruj sobie.
Nie jestem tu po to aby TOBIE dokopać!


Jak kto ma bibułę, to niech ją zanurzy samym brzeżkiem w spodku pełnym wody.
Jak kto nie ma - papier toaletowy (bezzapachowy!) może ją zastąpić, we trzy złożony...
Potem trzeba by to powąchać....
Będzie nasiąknięte tą wodą kapilarnie i raczej nie będzie pachnieć!

Cegły, ceramikę, robi się tak, ze wypala się w piecu w ponad 1000stC, zwykłą glinę uformowaną w odpowiedni kształt.
JEST porowata jak bibuła...
MA wielkie pole powierzchni parowania.

Deszczówka też Wam capi?
- To trzeba sporą fabrykę gdzieś za płotem mieć....

Adam M.

----------


## nydar

Aby capiło to potrzebne są odpowiednie warunki.Takimi jest powietrze w bezruchu.A sam zapach to produkt przemiany materii tego co się nalęgło.Trzeba więc to coś wytłuc bo samo nie wylezie.Wyjmując z pralki rzeczy ,wszystko jest pachnące świeżością,ale nie daj Boże jak się jaka sztuka do bębna przyklei i nie zauważymy.Zdarzyło mi się to przed wyjazdem na urlop.Ależ to capiło.Nawet po wypraniu syn stwierdził(bo to jego było) że butwą wali.
Max-owe GWC z uwagi na fakt,że w przekroju konstrukcji będą miejsca  o  żadnym przepływie powietrza ,może generować problemy.Wydaję się,że rurowiec jest bardziej bezpieczny.

----------


## adam_mk

Nie masz racji w tym stwierdzeniu!
Popsuć można wszystko...
Rurowiec nie do użytku też widziałem.

Tu trzeba znaleźć przyczynę takiego stanu i ją usunąć.

Adam M.

----------


## nydar

Skoro nie zasypał humusem jak twierdzi i z szamba sąsiada nic tam nie wleciało,to przyczyna wydaje się jedna.Bezruch powietrza w połączeniu z higroskopijnym materiałem konstrukcyjnym i wilgocią to idealne miejsce aby coś wyrosło.Przekonany jestem,że bezpieczny GWC to GWC z materiału nienasiąkliwego.Zresztą dziwi mnie jedno.Skoro miał warunki do maxa czy żwirowca,to dlaczego nie zastosował rurowego.Jakby tańsze rozwiązanie i efektywniej przejmujące ciepło ziemi.

----------


## jasiek71

> Zresztą dziwi mnie jedno.Skoro miał warunki do maxa czy żwirowca,to dlaczego nie zastosował rurowego.Jakby tańsze rozwiązanie i efektywniej przejmujące ciepło ziemi.


pewnie naczytał się jakichś mądrości o cudownym nawilżaniu powietrza w zimie czy coś w tym guście...
całe szczęście że ja podszedłem do tematu "po swojemu" dzięki temu mam jeden z najwydajniejszych wymienników ... :cool:

----------


## gentoonx

No mógł nawilżać "pachnącą wodą z olejkami" i wtedy Ambi pur w domu nie potrzebny  :smile: 

Trzeba trzymać za chłopaka kciuki i życzyć aby miał nadzieję, że po jakimś czasie wywieje. Ale 90m3/h to trochę za mało jak na mój gust - dobrze nydar radzi - wentyl z porządnym sprężem i porządnie to przewentylować parę dni. Dobrze by było jeszcze może cieplejszym suchym - co sądzicie?

----------


## jasiek71

> No mógł nawilżać "pachnącą wodą z olejkami" i wtedy Ambi pur w domu nie potrzebny 
> 
> Trzeba trzymać za chłopaka kciuki i życzyć aby miał nadzieję, że po jakimś czasie wywieje. Ale 90m3/h to trochę za mało jak na mój gust - dobrze nydar radzi - wentyl z porządnym sprężem i porządnie to przewentylować parę dni. Dobrze by było jeszcze może cieplejszym suchym - co sądzicie?


ja na początek proponuję przynajmniej z 500m3/h przez kilka dni...
tak przy okazji to wyjdzie co on jest wart pod względem wydajności...

----------


## adam_mk

Piszesz - że warunki, aby co wyrosło...
Ja się zastanawiam - Z CZEGO!
Zielone nie wyrośnie, bo tam światła nie ma.
Zostaje mikre życie typu grzybki czy bakterie.
A takie życie musi mieć co jeść!
CO ONO TAM JADA?
Wodę?

Adam M.

----------


## gentoonx

no ogólnie woda źródłem życia jest, ale na samej wodzie i powietrzu to niewiele pojedzie. Chociaż różnorakie życie rozwija się w wielu środowiskach ekstremalnych. Nie masz Adam pewności co do jałowości złoża - ja nie mam.

----------


## nydar

Mikre życie to i mikre potrzeby.Pyłków jakich naniesie i żarcia w bród.Zresztą zostaw koszulkę wypraną i odwirowaną w pralce na parę dni.Niby środowisko sterylne bo po proszkach i płynach a wali że strach.

----------


## gentoonx

> może jakaś myszka tam wlazła i została tam na wieki?


A zabezpieczałeś jakoś, czy tak wszystko na żywca otwarte zostawiłeś na miesiąc? Może faktycznie taki problem?

----------


## adam_mk

Pyłki żadne tam nie wystartują, bo ciemno im będzie.
Inne mikre też raczej nie, bo nie te temperatury...
Będzie to, co normalnie jest w glebie.
Ale...
Teraz widzisz jakie są zalety?
Zimą można wentylować ze sporym wydatkiem i bez przesuszania wnętrz!
A o to także chodziło!

Adam M.

----------


## nydar

Kszhu.int miał pozamykane wloty.Może to jest sposób na nie używanego maxowca czy rurowca.
,,inne mikre też raczej nie,bo nie te temperatury". Zgoda ale zimą.Latem najcieplejszy będzie wlot do GWC.Tam będzie ciemno, ciepło i parno.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Byłem dziś na kontroli.
Jest lepiej. Ciekawy skok jakości powietrza. Nadal czuć, ale to już coś innego niż wczoraj. Nie znam wilgotności powietrza, ale pewnie przeszło 90% na wlocie. Czyżby to miało wpływ na maxy?Z ozonatorem wstrzymam się jeszcze kilka dni. Mają przyjść lekkie mrozy, zobaczymy czy się znów nie pogorszy, Jutro będzie tydzień od włączenia wentylatora.
Najbliższe szambo bez dna położone wyżej niż mój 
GWC znajduje sie około 150 metrów dalej. Szambo tz oczyszczalnia w postaci kręgów w ziemi z odpływem.
Wyżej niż GWC mam drogę, rów, być może wszystko ma wpływ na parametry mojego max-owca.
Temperatura powietrza za wentylatorem to  2 stopnie.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Te 2stC to za GWC masz teraz? Wychłodził się tak szybko czy coś innego?


Za GWC.
W tym wątku, w lutym 2012 opisałem pomiary. Mam  Syberie, tak opisał to ADAM_MK.
Wstrzymam się z ozonowaniem w celu sprawdzenia parametrów GWC.
Zobaczymy jak się rozwinie sytuacja.
Z drugiej strony, lepiej puścić ozonator, jeśli grzybki sie rozwijają, lepiej je zabić zanim się rozrosną. Później będzie za późno.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> jakiś kiedyś biegający/skaczący/latający już teraz zdechlak, który wpadł do tej pułapki - były szanse?


Niestety były. Wspomniałem o tym w pierwszym poście opisującym problem.
Dziś sypie śniegiem, na zewnątrz około 0*, smrodek się nasilił.

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

> Niestety były. Wspomniałem o tym w pierwszym poście opisującym problem.
>  Dziś sypie śniegiem, na zewnątrz około 0*, smrodek się nasilił.


Okaże się, że (nomen omen) tu leży pies pogrzebany, i kilkoro z forumowiczów będzie się musiało rakiem wycofywać ze swych kategorycznych stwierdzeń :)

----------


## jasiek71

jeżeli faktycznie coś tam "zapomniało oddychać" :cool:  to raczej trzeba wziąć na przeczekanie i wydmuchać "opary" ...
na szczęście wymiennik jeszcze nie jest podłączony więc jest czas  ...

----------


## gentoonx

> A zabezpieczałeś jakoś, czy tak wszystko na żywca otwarte zostawiłeś na miesiąc? Może faktycznie taki problem?


mówiłem. dla innych nauczka o zabezpieczaniu instalacji wszelkich, nikt się rakiem nie będzie wycofywał. zaleta nawilżania zimą niezaprzeczalna, tylko ta temperatura mnie niepokoi - faktycznie ARKTYKA za GWC  :smile:

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Muszę dać powąchać komuś obcemu. Już sam nie wiem co to za zapach.
Pamiętam jedynie że kiedyś kiedy kończyłem podstawówkę u dziadka robili na zimę nasyp z buraków pastewnych. Obkładało się to ziemią, potem na to szoch ( trzcina wysuszona ze stawów), potem znów ziemia. Na wiosnę po odkopaniu buraków właśnie był taki zapach.

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

Może, to co tam weszło, zrobiło sobie w twoim GWC zapasy na zimę?

----------


## nydar

> Może, to co tam weszło, zrobiło sobie w twoim GWC zapasy na zimę?


Albo gniazdo i to butwiejąc capi. Do mojego rurowca właziły ropuchy.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Dlaczego też raz intensywniej, innym razem słabiej to czuć i jaki wpływ na to ma temp. i wilgotność zasysanego powietrza?


Właśnie.
Piszę co czuję.

----------


## jasiek71

> Właśnie.
> Piszę co czuję.


a ten wiatraczek to cały czas pracuje ...?
czy przychodzisz , załączasz i niuchasz ...?

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> a ten wiatraczek to cały czas pracuje ...?
> czy przychodzisz , załączasz i niuchasz ...?


Od niedzieli tydzień temu non stop.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

A jednak.
Wejście od czerpni.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Znalazłeś coś? Padlina? Zgnilizna?


Wejście od czerpni.
To coś na 3 zdjęciu.
Opuściłem telefon komórkowy przez czerpnie.

]

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> A to z boku to cement jakiś czy coś właśnie rośnie? Masz szanse jakoś to wydostać?


Beton.
Rura w celu "uszczelnienia" była obsypana suchszym betonem.

To białe po bokach, to chyba  śnieg/oszronienie. Tak przypuszczam.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> A na dole białe to włóknina?
> Wyrzuć obcego i wąchaj. /


To białe na dole to geowłóknina.
Z obcym mogę mieć problem. Głęboko, przeszło 2,5 metra pod ziemią. Może odkurzaczem go sięgnę.

----------


## tomdts

Tak somie myślę że coś nie tak może być z samymi MAX-ami czy aby dobrze były wypalone i z dobrej gliny , czy sama glina nie zawierała jakiś trocin i innych materiałów które po wypaleniu osiągnęły w ceramice dużą porowatości. Samo GWC godło zastać zanieczyszczone i w tej chwili w sprzyjających warunkach coś kiśnie.

Może przesadnie podchodziłem do mojego żwirowca ale nawet podczas składowania kamienia układałem go na filcu separacyjnym a podczas pracy na złożu używałem butów zamiennych. 


Spodziewałem się jakiegoś zapachu z GWC i kupiłem używany wentylator dachowy z wydajnością go ma czernie i co 2 – 3 tygodnie pracuje to przez 2-4 godziny nawet zimą wentylator o wydajności 450m3 na godzinne. 

W twoimi przypadku dopóki nie będzie cieplej powyżej pierwotnej temperatury GWC samo przewietrzanie w tych przy tak niskich temperaturach i dużej wilgotności powietrza będziesz sporo skroplin co spowoduje odpowiednie środowisko do namnażania się „czegoś”.
*Warto było by w tej sytuacji pokusił bym się wypożyczenie osuszacza powietrza i wytwornicy Ozonu.*
Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## adam_mk

Po co ten osuszacz?

Adam M.

----------


## tomdts

> Po co ten osuszacz?
> 
> Adam M.


Ograniczyć w tych warunkach wilgoć i doprowadzi do mumifikacji „tego co” i wzmocnić działania ozonu.  
Może to brzmi jak operacja na otwartym sercu ale w tej sytuacji leprze takie działanie niż żadne.

Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## nydar

Trudno uwierzyć aby takie małe coś tyle smrodu dało,ale do niewoli nie bierz.Aż mnie skręca co to jest.

----------


## tomdts

Moim zdaniem to coś cię tam rozmnożyło tak ja w starej piwnicy z wilgotnymi murami, jak się dobrze nie przewietrzy to tak będzie pachniało. 
Ale przy tej wilgotności to mało co da takie przewietrzania. Do MAX-wca powinna być dobra ceramik  pokusił bym się nawet o klinkier ale to jest moje skromne zdanie

Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## adam_mk

tomdts

Tylko widzisz...
Tego NIE DA SIĘ osuszyć!
Było budowane tak, aby było wilgotne...
Klinkier jest nienasiąkliwy. Nie byłby tu najlepszy.

Nawet mała zdechła mysz capi że się wierzyć nie chce...
Jak się tego nie da wywlec - trzeba czekać...
Natura sama sprawę rozwiąże.

Adam M.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Odkurzacz dobra rzecz A jak to zdjęcie zrobiłeś? Czy to klatki video z komórki na sznurku?


Film wideo z komórki, zrzut ekranu z komputera.
Komórka przymocowana do plastikowego profilu i spuszczona na dno rury doprowadzającej powietrze.
W tym tygodniu porozglądam się po allegro i myślę, że do następnej niedzieli, zobaczę cały kanał.

----------


## tomdts

> A są w ogóle kratówki klinkierowe?




Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Ozonator będzie, wstrzymam się z nim do czasu wyciągnięcia żaby/świerszcza, i zaozonuję. Będę mieć 3 gramowego.
Maxy to lejer.

----------


## tomdts

> tomdts
> 
> Tylko widzisz...
> Tego NIE DA SIĘ osuszyć!
> Było budowane tak, aby było wilgotne...
> Klinkier jest nienasiąkliwy. Nie byłby tu najlepszy.
> 
> Nawet mała zdechła mysz capi że się wierzyć nie chce...
> Jak się tego nie da wywlec - trzeba czekać...
> ...


Zgadzam się w całej rozciągłości złoża, ale to są środki zapobiegawcze i wiadomo iż po możliwej poprawie warunki wilgotne wrócą. 

Jest tam zraszanie?

Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Trzeba poczekać na usunięcie szkodnika i sprawdzenie efektu.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Jest tam zraszanie?


Zraszanie w 2-giej części GWC, Na razie nie podłączone ze względu na brak przyłącza wody.
Element potrzebny do montażu podglądu kanału wlotowego GWC, zakupiony. Czekam na dostawę. Kilka przeróbek, relacja po udanym eksperymencie.

----------


## tombiel

Witam. Czy w przpadku zwirowego GWC w fundamentach warto instalowac zraszacz ? jezeli grunt nie przepuszcza wody (glina) to w jaki sposob najlepiej odprowadzic wode z dna gwc po zroszeniu ?

----------


## tombiel

kszchu.int dzieki. Jesli chodzi o wode to nie ma obaw jak kopalem studnie to woda pojawila sie dopiero na 13 metrach.

----------


## swistak81

Klaudiusz,

Jeżeli jesteś zainteresowany, to mój kolega ma (sprzedaje ale i wykonuje pomiary) kamerkę do inspekcji kanalizacji.
Mojego projektu, więc mogę załatwić ci po kosztach. Wjedzie spokojnie do fi160, porozgląda się, zmierzy spadki nawet jak chcesz. 
Nie chcę wklejać linku co by reklamy zaraz nie było. Skąd jesteś? Bo koszt to tak ze 200-300zł + dojazd.
On jest z Łańcuta.

----------


## tombiel

Tak sobie mysle to co do nawadniania zwirowca to dobrze by bylo miec jakis odplyw wody, aby moc dobrze przeczyscic zwirowiec woda.

----------


## tatanka

kamerke internetowa wpusc

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Klaudiusz,
> 
> Jeżeli jesteś zainteresowany, to mój kolega ma (sprzedaje ale i wykonuje pomiary) kamerkę do inspekcji kanalizacji.
> Mojego projektu, więc mogę załatwić ci po kosztach. Wjedzie spokojnie do fi160, porozgląda się, zmierzy spadki nawet jak chcesz. 
> Nie chcę wklejać linku co by reklamy zaraz nie było. Skąd jesteś? Bo koszt to tak ze 200-300zł + dojazd.
> On jest z Łańcuta.


Dziś kurier będzie z zabawką. Mam nadzieję, że przerobię ją do niedzieli na potrzeby inspekcji.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Śmierdzi.
W zależności od dnia, czasem trochę, czasem mocno.
Sprzęt wideo przygotowany. Jutro sprawdzę w boju.
Relacja wieczorem.

----------


## gentoonx

czekamy na info

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Film nakręcony.
W trakcie testów w domu kamerka łapała i dół i górę.
Niestety w kanale filmowała tylko wlot do maxów i górę. Nie mam obrazu podłoża.
Film nakręcony starszą nokią. Obraz trochę słabawy.
Może jutro, kiedy zdobędę się na odwagę, wpuszczę tam mój telefon. Robi znacznie lepsze filmy.
Nakręcony filmik postaram się jeszcze dziś udostępnić.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> A ten obcy to myślisz, że ma parcie na szkło? Jak masz zamiar go wyciągnąć?


Na razie muszę zobaczyć czy nie mam więcej nieproszonych osobników. Później pokombinuję.
Nie umiem poradzić sobie z obcięciem filmu.
Zamieszczę dopiero nowy, kiedy go nakręcę. Może jutro wieczorem.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Kolejny problem.
Nagrywanie wyłączyło się po 3 minutach.  Łazik nie sfilmował dojazdu do końca kanału mimo, że tam dotarł.
Użyłem mojego telefonu, wyciąłem samo montowanie telefonu do łazika.
Ponadto miałem problem z wyciągnięciem sprzętu z kanału. Klinował się na kolanku.
Film przesyłam na youtuba

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Film dostępny na youtube.
Polecam oglądanie w HD, google i tak pogorszyło jakość,Oryginalny film ma więcej szczegółów niż ten z youtuba w HD.





Poniżej link do youtube:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRt1b...ature=youtu.be

----------


## artix1

Jakbym Discovery oglądał . Eksploracja podwodnych wraków  :big grin: . W kanale ani śladu "obcego", myślałem, że zobaczę potwora, a tu nic. Lepiej by było coś znaleźć  i usunąć problem. Zagadka pozostaje nierozwiązana. Powodzenia :yes:

----------


## klaudiusz_x

W piątek albo sobotę wpuszczę jeszcze raz kamerkę.
Postaram się także sfilmować kanał wylotowy, ale z tym może być większy problem. Dwa 42* zakręty poziome. Nie wiem jak pokona je mój łazik.

----------


## artix1

Ciężki temat. Jak nic nie pomoże, a zapaszek zostanie może warto by było skorzystać z ozonowaia kanałów. Nie wiem czy to dobry pomysł ale sprzedawcy na" Alledrogo" zapewniają o skuteczności tych urządzeń. Może by to ustrojstwo pomogło. Tak czy siak coś trzeba z tym fantem zrobić

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

Na filmie, w 2:05 słychać strzały*
Rzuć linka do sprzętu jakim to robiłeś.
Ten pionowy kawałek rury to zmyślna pułapka. Cokolwiek wlezie, bez rakietowego plecaka nie wylezie.

Trzymam kciuki, byś znalazł tam jakieś truchło. Raz - potwierdzi to tezę, jaką lansuję, dwa - zaprzeczy teorii o maxowcu jako ślepej uliczce w rozwoju GWC, dzięki czemu, jako posiadacz takowego, odetchnę, trzy - dla samego ciebie najprościej byłoby gdyby to było to.

Czy masz zamiar sprawdzić także drugą stronę, czyli wylot z maxowca?


*darujcie ten kiepski żart, nie mogłem się powstrzymać

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Ciężki temat. Jak nic nie pomoże, a zapaszek zostanie może warto by było skorzystać z ozonowaia kanałów. Nie wiem czy to dobry pomysł ale sprzedawcy na" Alledrogo" zapewniają o skuteczności tych urządzeń. Może by to ustrojstwo pomogło. Tak czy siak coś trzeba z tym fantem zrobić


Ozonator jest dobry na świeże grzybki. W przypadku narostów, nie spełnia swej funkcji.
Znajomemu zalało klimę, nie zajechał od razu do czyszczenia. Później ozonował, ozonował i ozonował. Na końcu i tak musiał ją wyciągnąć (wymiennik) i ręcznie chemią zmyć narosty.

----------


## artix1

Całkiem możliwe. Kolega ozonował wnętrze swojej fury, niestety  nie wiem z jakim skutkiem. Chciał się pozbyć zbędnych zapaszków  :big grin: . Pawelpiwowarczyk słyszał  jakieś strzały, jak nakręcisz następny film powołamy komisję śledczą i wyjaśnimy tą sprawę. Jedno jest pewne. Coś tu śmierdzi  :big grin: .
ps. Też się nie mogłem powstrzymać. Sorry :big grin:

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Na filmie, w 2:05 słychać strzały*
> Rzuć linka do sprzętu jakim to robiłeś.
> Ten pionowy kawałek rury to zmyślna pułapka. Cokolwiek wlezie, bez rakietowego plecaka nie wylezie.
> 
> Trzymam kciuki, byś znalazł tam jakieś truchło. Raz - potwierdzi to tezę, jaką lansuję, dwa - zaprzeczy teorii o maxowcu jako ślepej uliczce w rozwoju GWC, dzięki czemu, jako posiadacz takowego, odetchnę, trzy - dla samego ciebie najprościej byłoby gdyby to było to.
> 
> Czy masz zamiar sprawdzić także drugą stronę, czyli wylot z maxowca?
> 
> 
> *darujcie ten kiepski żart, nie mogłem się powstrzymać


Ja tam na 2:05 nic nie słyszę.
Co do max-owca. W zasadzie jeśli przyjdzie mi o nim zapomnieć, najwyżej będzie wentylować samą piwnicę.
Problem leży prawdopodobnie w tym, że nie był używany.
W piątek lub sobotę postaram się znowu wprowadzić mój telefon do kanału wlotowego. Później kanał wylotowy bez kamerki. Jeśli łazik wyjdzie, dopnę telefon.
Masz Max-owca? Jakieś negatywne odczucia z "wąchania"?

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Zauważyliście latające pyłki przed kamerką?

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Filmik ma prawie 200 MB.
Podajcie jakiegoś hosta, udostępnie oryginał.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Kurz? Pozostałości z czasu budowy tego cuda?
> 
> Zrobiłeś komisyjne badanie nosometrami? Jakieś sugestie komisarzy?


Być może geowłóknina się rozkłada?
Chyba nikt przede mną nie robił dokumentacji filmowej (kroniki).
Dwoje ludzi wąchało. Mieszane odczucia.
Np dziś nie wąchałem wylotu, ale w piwnicy był wyczuwalny tylko minimalny smrodek.
Może z czasem zaniknie?

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Wentylacja non stop. W obiegu ten sam wentylek. Pobór prądu to 18W, 7 zł na miesiąc w zaokrągleniu.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Nie powinna się rozkładać.
> Mi chodzi o komisyjne wąchanie - kilka osób, każdy ma różne "śmierdzące" doświadczenia to może na coś wskażą.


Dwie osoby. Wyczuli ziemię z domieszką minimalnej stęchlizny. Ten sam werdykt.

----------


## artix1

Ten pyłek wygląda jak jakiś robaczek. Zobaczył swiatełko w tunelu  :big grin: . Zastanawialiście się czysto teoretycznie jak wygląda sprawa radonu. Reklamuje się papy zatrzymujące to cholerstwo, a tu wymiennik w ziemi bez jakiegokolwiek zabezpieczenia. Sam zastanawiałem się nad "żwirowcem". Na mapie zagrożeń moja działka leży w strefie podwyższonego ryzyka  :sad:

----------


## gentoonx

No obcego nie widać, zresztą patrząc jest fajnie czysto. fakt geowłóknina nie powinna się rozkładać, a przy takiej wentylacji jak robisz to wszystkie pyłki powinno już dalej zebrać. Smrodek z obcego jakby truchlał powinien byc taki ... jakby to powiedzieć lekko słodkawy. Pamiętam jak mi jeż wpadł do betonowego, ale nie używanego szamba. No wpadł i plecaka rakietowego nie miał jak kolega wyżej zasugerował. Leżał tam nie wiem ile, ale jak poczułem go i zachciało mi się go wyciągnąć, a nie mialem pod ręką maski p-gaz, korzystałem z tego co miałem pod ręką, a i tak posiłek poszedł do szamba*. Stąd nam smrodek.

*Sorry za drastyczne sceny.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Ten pyłek wygląda jak jakiś robaczek. Zobaczył swiatełko w tunelu . Zastanawialiście się czysto teoretycznie jak wygląda sprawa radonu. Reklamuje się papy zatrzymujące to cholerstwo, a tu wymiennik w ziemi bez jakiegokolwiek zabezpieczenia. Sam zastanawiałem się nad "żwirowcem". Na mapie zagrożeń moja działka leży w strefie podwyższonego ryzyka


Być może, to latające wampirki. Nic śmiesznego  :sad: 
Podaj proszę linka do tej mapki.
Zainteresowanych do sprawdzenia, czym "pachnie" mój GWC, zapraszam. 
Okolice Jastrzebia na G. Śląsku.
Reszta na PW,

----------


## gentoonx

co cie nie zabija to cie wzmacnia. z tym radonem jak z legionellą - niby jest i faktycznie szkodliwa, a ile osób wygrzewa całe zasobniki co tydzień?

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Nie wiem, czy zauważyliście.
Niektóre maxy są naciągnięte chyba wodą. Wyglądają że ciągną od dołu.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> A natężenie w skali od "ledwo wyczuwalne" do "odruchy wymiotne"?


Nie.
Pierdnięcie rozrzedzone nie powoduje wymiotów  :smile: 
Mimo to daje efekt zniechęcenia  :sad: , smrodku.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Maxy z lewej, to te przez które idzie powietrze. Maxy z prawej służą za podstawę do podparcia cegły z góry.

----------


## artix1

Zapodaję link do mapki występowania radonu  http://muratordom.pl/budowa/sciany-m...,108_7123.html    , *gentoonx* niby racja ale "cóś" w tym jest.

----------


## adam_mk

artix1

Znowu?... !
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...a-temat-RADONU

Adam M.

----------


## artix1

"Ja nic nie zrobił, ja tylko pociągnął" :big grin: . Już spadam  czytać co i jak z gazikiem.  :yes: . Dosyć leciwy temat ale cały czas na czasie, od tamtej pory nic się nie zmieniło.

----------


## gentoonx

ależ zmieniło sie - trochę go się rozpadło  :Lol: 

co za ludzie, zastanawiam się czy nie usunąć swojego wpisu z tą legio.. bo zaraz się zacznie

----------


## artix1

"A z innej strony! Radon był , jest i będzie ZAWSZE wokół nas! Ważne, żeby nie zbudować sobie takiej konstrukcji, która go będzie podkoncentrowywała...
 Wszędzie piszą jednoznacznie : Wentylować intensywnie i problem nie wystąpi!"    
*adam_mk*

 I o to mi właśnie chodziło. Tego dobrodziejstwa raczej się nie pozbędziemy ale musimy pamiętać, że jest. Badanie jakości powietrza po kilku latach  z GWC żwirowego wypada bardziej niz obiecująco. Czyściutko, świeżutko i zdrowo ale jak to się ma do naszego cichego i bezwonnego  "bohatera". Czy "otwarte" GWC mimo sporego przepływu powietrza nie będzie także serwowało nam gratisu w postaci zwiekszonego stężenia radonu. Glikolowiec- no problem, rurowy- no problem, żwirowy i "maxowy"- nie wiem. Jak wiadomo kto pyta, nie błądzi i dlatego jestem taki upierdliwy  :big grin: 
*gentoonx*Don't worry, be happy! :big grin:

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> A możesz pochwalić się fotkami tego swojego Curiosity?


Po ukończeniu dokumentu wkleję zdjęcie. Na razie w pełni nie wykonał zadania. Nie ma sensu go przedwcześnie chwalić i publicznie prezentować.
Prawdopodobnie dopiero w sobotę ciąg dalszy. Jutro chyba będę w rozjazdach.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Kamerka tym razem dojechała prawie do końca kanału wlotowego GWC. Prawie, widać zakończenie.
Niestety stwierdzam, że geowłóknina to jedno wielkie *nieporozumienie*. Ulega *degradacji*. Szkoda, że nikt wcześniej nie zaobserwował tego zjawiska.
Na początku kanału, jeszcze w pomarańczowym kanale widać coś zielonego, oraz kawałek patyka. Patyk długości około 12cm jest elementem mojego łazika który odpadł w takcie filmowania.
Ponadto wydaje mi się, że niektóre maxy bardziej podciągły wilgoć.
Wczoraj, tj w sobotę, ozonowałem złoże urządzeniem o mocy 3,5g/h. Proces trwał pół godziny. Potem na pół godziny wyłączyłem wentylator.
Przed chwilą wąchałem powietrze, nie czuć stęchlizny.
Pozostał zapach ziemi i* betonu*.

Poniżej kanał dolotowy w całości.




Link do filmu:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nH-KZab3NW0

Proszę oglądać w *HD*.

----------


## nydar

Zdobyłeś doświadczenie.Opisz jak byś zrobił to dzisiaj mając tą wiedzę.Przyda się następcom. A może GWC na max-ach to nie jest do końca dobry pomysł

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Zdobyłeś doświadczenie.Opisz jak byś zrobił to dzisiaj mając tą wiedzę.Przyda się następcom. A może GWC na max-ach to nie jest do końca dobry pomysł


Na razie nie jestem zadowolony. Jeśli nie rozwiążę problemu z zapachem, powietrze z GWC będzie służyć tylko do wentylacji piwnicy. Obawiam się jednak, że będę zmuszony zapomnieć o tym *chybionym* wynalazku.
Kolejna sprawa.
Geowłóknina.
Jak widać na filmie, pyli.
W tym konkretnym przypadku to nie tylko moje zmartwienie.
Wszyscy, którzy zastosowali ten materiał w GWC,* mają problem*.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Zamiast geowłókniny, można było zastosować podsypkę z czystego piasku + żwir. Czyste, ekologiczne, naturalne.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Jutro spróbuję sfilmować kanał wylotowy.

----------


## nydar

Szczere do bólu .Tak trzymać.Ja mam GWC rurowe.Jedna rada dla potencjalnych posiadaczy.Spadek w kierunku czerpni min.2%. Mimo głosów niektórych mądrali,w okresach przejściowych wytrąca się woda. Sprawdzone,przetestowane.

----------


## vega1

ja mam rurowy, i mniej więcej w środku długości zrobiłem studzienkę chłonną. Spadki do studzienki i wykroplonej wody się nie boimy  :smile:

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Poniżej film z kanału wylotowego. Ogólnie dużo wody + hodowla komarów.


Link:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQzyJ...ature=youtu.be
Proszę oglądać w *HD*

----------


## gentoonx

czyli na razie nic nie widać.

raczej zapaszek nie od bąków komarów  :Lol:

----------


## vega1

a może geowłóknina tak capi skoro ulega znacznej degradacji...

----------


## adam_mk

Byłby to pierwszy plastik co się w 10stC rozpada i capi...

Adam M.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

No to dorobiłem się wylęgarni.

----------


## szczukot

No takiego lazika mozna np zrobic z zestawu lego mindstorm.

Fantom

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Komary to akurat nie problem - przewietrzysz, zamkniesz, te które nie wylecą zejdą, uschną i nie będziesz o nich pamiętał. Jeśli są znaczy się biologicznie jest ok.


Według mnie, problem stanowi woda.
Nie dam rady dokopać się ręcznie do tego boku GWC. Za głęboko.
Można spróbować położyć drenę.
Ewentualnie zrobć gdzieś z boku, na granicy złoża studzienkę.
Zastanawiam się nad próbą przemrożenia złoża w najbliższy mróz. Tyle tylko, że nie mam większego wentylatora jednofazowego.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> No takiego lazika mozna np zrobic z zestawu lego mindstorm.
> 
> Fantom


Mój kosztował 41zł:
-zabawka z allegro z wysyłką 37zł
-kabelek 2-żyłowy (telefoniczny) 8m- 4zł
-parę gumek+patyk 0zł
-10cm taśmy izolacyjnej- kilka groszy
Koszty dodatkowe to kupno cyny. Akurat skończyła mi się przy poprzednim lutowaniu -20zł
Baterie, mam akumulatorki, ładuję przed każdą wyprawą.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Może uda mi się jeszcze dziś zrobić filmik z samym sufitem.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Mam sufit, górną ściankę.

----------


## grzeniu666

*Klaudiusz*, ze mnie tam żaden specjalista, ale myślę że jak na wlocie do GWC dasz jakiś filtr (np. dwustopniowy, siatka stalowa plus jakaś tkaninka np EU3) to sprawa Ci się naprawi i ustabilizuje na właściwym poziomie.
PS. ja tam na tym filmie jakieś motyle widzę  :wink:   3:59 (dół), 4:14

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Proszę wykasować  :smile:

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> *Klaudiusz*, ze mnie tam żaden specjalista, ale myślę że jak na wlocie do GWC dasz jakiś filtr (np. dwustopniowy, siatka stalowa plus jakaś tkaninka np EU3) to sprawa Ci się naprawi i ustabilizuje na właściwym poziomie.
> PS. ja tam na tym filmie jakieś motyle widzę   3:59 (dół), 4:14


Z filtrem na wlocie jest problem. Przechodziłem przez to zeszłej zimy.
W znaczący sposób utrudnia zaciąganie powietrza.
Powietrze leci najkrótszą drogą nie ogrzewając się w okresie zimy.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Nie będę Was katował długimi filmami;
Krótko i na temat.
Sam sufit:



Link:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Va9T...ature=youtu.be
Proszę oglądać w HD.

----------


## grzeniu666

> Z filtrem na wlocie jest problem. Przechodziłem przez to zeszłej zimy.
> W znaczący sposób utrudnia zaciąganie powietrza.
> Powietrze leci najkrótszą drogą nie ogrzewając się w okresie zimy.


Albo ja zapomniałem jak jest budowany maxowiec, albo nie rozumiem. Możesz wrzucić jakiś szkic?

Filmiki wychodzą coraz lepiej, ale ja bym chyba nie kusił losu i nie wjeżdżał tam regularnie, bo w końcu zostawisz komarom kino domowe, puki co mają transport zbiorowy  :wink:

----------


## adam_mk

Przez przypadek powstało zimowisko komara.
Nie - wylęgarnia...

Powierzchnia czerpni powinna być rozwinięta i zasłonięta jaką tkaniną EU3.
Wtedy opory są pomijalne a taki problem nie wystąpi.

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Cyklon - B sprawę też załatwi...
Do tego powstał (choć stosowano go także niezgodnie z jego przeznaczeniem).

Zalej, jak MUSISZ, tego maxowca albo CO2 albo azotem (z butli).
Oba ciężkie i po przewietrzeniu - obojętne dla zdrowia.

Adam M.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Powierzchnia czerpni powinna być rozwinięta i zasłonięta jaką tkaniną EU3.
> Wtedy opory są pomijalne a taki problem nie wystąpi.
> 
> Adam M.


Dajcie jakieś zdjęcie poglądowe.
Trzeba coś z tą wodą pokombinować.

----------


## adam_mk

GWC pracuje właśnie dlatego, że jest WILGOTNE!!!
Tak ma być.
Bezprzeponowych nie buduje się tam, gdzie woda może w nich stać w postaci kałuży.

Adam M.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Tyle że pokazała się stojąca woda. Spróbuje z tymi studzienkami

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Decyzja o budowie max-owca została podjęta w grudniu 2011r.
Od rozpoczęcia budowy w maju do około 15.08.2011 cała woda z opadów (największa ilość opadów przypada na lipiec i sierpień) wsiąkała w grunt na budowie.
Wydawało sie że nie powinno być problemu ze stojącą wodą.
Jednak na filmikach wyraźnie widać, że łazik porusza się w kanale  z wodą.
Stąd pewnie bardzo dobre środowisko dla owadów.
Temperatura powietrza za GWC to 2*C,

----------


## jasiek71

> Temperatura powietrza za GWC to 2*C,


moje rurowe ma dzisiaj 10,6*

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> moje rurowe ma dzisiaj 10,6*


Jaką masz temperaturę wody z wodociągu?

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Powierzchnia czerpni powinna być rozwinięta i zasłonięta jaką tkaniną EU3.
> .


I owady nie wejdą. Tylko nikt jakoś wcześniej o tym nie wspomniał Zawsze leciało: siateczka wystarczy.

----------


## adam_mk

Bo zazwyczaj warunki w GWC są takie - że wystarczy.
Nic atrakcyjnego w nim dla owadów być nie powinno.
Generalnie - za sucho i przeciągi o zmiennych mocno temperaturach.

Adam M.

----------


## _artur_

ostatnio w telewizorze był w jakimś cyklu o budowach pokazany gwc zrobiony z rury karbowanej 600 mm takiej pomarańczowej 
http://www.google.pl/search?hl=pl&q=...D8bqswbS_IGgAg
ma ktoś coś takiego albo jakieś zdanie na ten temat czy się będzie nadawać taka średnica

----------


## nydar

Moim zdaniem karbowana rura nie powinna być stosowana do GWC,ponieważ bywają okresy że w GWC  kondensuje wilgoć zawarta w powietrzu.W załamaniach będzie się zbierał kondensat .Takie zastoiska wilgoci to idealne miejsca dla wszelkiego rodzaju życia.Przy tej średnicy prędkość powietrza będzie na tyle mała,że wilgoć nie odparuje na skutek ruchu powietrza.

----------


## _artur_

tak spytałem bo taką zakopywali.. chyba masz racje

----------


## gentoonx

> Moim zdaniem karbowana rura nie powinna być stosowana do GWC,ponieważ bywają okresy że w GWC  kondensuje wilgoć zawarta w powietrzu.W załamaniach będzie się zbierał kondensat .Takie zastoiska wilgoci to idealne miejsca dla wszelkiego rodzaju życia.Przy tej średnicy prędkość powietrza będzie na tyle mała,że wilgoć nie odparuje na skutek ruchu powietrza.


zakopywali rurę o dwuściennej strukturze ścianek - na zewnątrz karbowana, wewnątrz gładka - nic tam nie ma prawa się zatrzymywać, tylko że drogie to po byku i raczej mało ekstra na GWC  - przestrzeń w karbach jest pusta - wypełniona powietrzem. Rury sa do kanalizy zewnętrznej na kolektory, karby maja wzmacniać wytrzymałość na ściskanie

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Komary mają się dobrze.
Od wczoraj kręcę większym wentylatorem, około 280m3/h.
Ale z tego co słyszę, po osiągnięciu większego podciśnienia obroty spadają.
Sprawdzałem wczoraj i dziś kamerką. Bez zmian. Jedynie co zaobserwowałem, to kanał wylotowy jest już lekko mokry. Stała wentylacja go osusza.
Szkoda że nie załapałem się na kilkudniowe mrozy powyżej -20. Komary pewnie by popadały.
Za GWC +2*C.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Mam jeszcze jeden pomysł na załatwienie tych szkodników. Czekam na wyschnięcie ziemi wokół domu (podobno idzie ocieplenie). Jeśli to nie pomorze, zastosuję śniegówkę.
Ile czasu potrzeba na uśpienie komarów za pomocą CO2?

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> To może wybrzeże?
> Dlaczego nie spróbujesz przegonić ich jakimś standardowym środkiem przeciw owadom? To nie jest szkodliwe a duszenie takich małych istotek może być równie mało skuteczne.


Dam wentylek z prawdziwego zdarzenia. Albo je wywieje, albo CO2.

----------


## cruz

> Mam jeszcze jeden pomysł na załatwienie tych szkodników. Czekam na wyschnięcie ziemi wokół domu (podobno idzie ocieplenie). Jeśli to nie pomorze, zastosuję śniegówkę.
> Ile czasu potrzeba na uśpienie komarów za pomocą CO2?


Śniegówka != CO2

----------


## zbiq

Witam, 

Mam pytanie do posiadaczy GWC: 
kto z Was zdecydował by się raz jeszce na wykonanie GWC ?
proszę równiez o podanie typu GWC

z góry dziękuję

----------


## jasiek71

> Ja; MAX-owe jakie mam; za ok. 1000zł nawet nie mam się nad czym zastanawiać.


może najpierw po używaj go przez kilka sezonów... :yes: 
 :wink:

----------


## jasiek71

> Po co?
> "Po używam" sobie GWC przez krótki czas co prawda ale już widzę zalety. Za kilka sezonów nie wiem czy i gdzie będę mieszkał więc do podjęcia decyzji nie potrzebuję się doktoryzować


więc na razie to jeszcze nic nie wiesz a starasz się być wyrocznią ... :yes: 
to że masz u siebie to jeszcze nic nie znaczy ...

ja jak na razie to te ceramiczne z problemami albo nie używane widzę ...

----------


## _artur_

no ale nie wiesz czy komarów nie ma  :wink: 
ja sie nad żwirowcem zastanawiam..

----------


## artix1

*klaudiusz_x  napisał Temperatura powietrza za GWC to 2*C* 


> moje rurowe ma dzisiaj 10,6*


  Spora różnica przy podobnych temperaturach zewnętrznych. Wykonanie, prostota  i chyba z tego co czytam  jakość powietrza na korzyść rurowca. Wszystko co umrze lub zgnije w maxowcu zostanie tam na stałe, nie do wyczyszczenia. Oby klaudiuszowi się udało.  :yes:  Pomysł jest nowy, zobaczymy po kilkunastu miesiącach co z tego wyjdzie.

----------


## _artur_

> Jak ktoś chce wydawać na żwirowca to ok, mnie odstraszyła duża różnica w cenie.


różnicy w cenie? jakiej?
koparka itp. tyle samo.. jedyna różnica w cenie to pomiędzy maxami a żwirem..  parę stów owszem ale przy całej budowie to chyba niewielki ułamek..
chyba że niedokładnie przeczytałem wątek i o czymś zapomniałem..
no i w żwirowcu chyba komary będą miały gorszą możliwość przejścia do wlotu do domu..

----------


## jasiek71

> Mój GWC to rozłożenie w krócej niż 1h z dwóch palet MAX-ów i ułożenie dwóch kanałów na przygotowanym do wylewania płyty podposadzkowej podłożu - taka wersja light ale* założenia spełnia a nawet więcej.*
> Cena samego żwiru z dostawą była z 300% wyższa.
> 
> Wątek komarów to demagogia oraz głupi błąd wykonawcy/inwestora.


daj mi tu takiego co od kilku lat używa i ma jakieś pomiary robione co by można było porównać ...
jakie założenia...?

----------


## _artur_

no ta, w % to 300% a w złotówkach?

----------


## jasiek71

> Szukaj sobie ale nie jeleni; kolega się pytał o opinię użytkowników to dałem, mogłem czy nie?
> 
> Założenia dla zupełnie piaszczystego podłoża bo na takim się wybudowałem to min 5stC przy wentylacji ~300m3/h, jest 6-8stC przy 300~350m3/h więc mogę być zadowolony czy nie?


puść sobie ten twój wymiennik od jesieni do wiosny nawet na 100m3/h to porozmawiamy o tych temperaturach... :yes: 
jak na razie te twoje próby to raczej nie eksploatacja ...

----------


## _artur_

no właśnie nie wiem..
a Ty (Jasiek) masz u siebie? i jaki?
ja mam zamiar pod tarasem zrobić - mam do dyspozycji 3x9m..
4 m w gląb sam piach

----------


## _artur_

wody nie mam na -4, kilkaset metrów dalej jest zalew około -12m w stosunku do mojej działki i woda spływa, goście od wierceń geołogicznych co mi odwiert robili mówili że woda 20m w głąb w tych rejonach jest

----------


## _artur_

toteż wiele się niespodziewam, mnie wystarczy żeby na wlocie do domu było na plusie..
tylko kwestia czy rurowiec, żwirowiec czy co?

----------


## jasiek71

> toteż wiele się niespodziewam, mnie wystarczy żeby na wlocie do domu było na plusie..
> tylko kwestia czy rurowiec, żwirowiec czy co?


ja mam 57mb rurowej wężownicy o średnicy 200mm zakopane na ok.2,5m w tej chwili leci 9,8* przy zewnętrznej -5* i 70m3/h, jak puszczę na maksa wentylatory to spadnie obecnie do 6,3* niezależnie od tego czy na zewnątrz będzie na minusie czy plusie ...

----------


## _artur_

co to rurowa wężownica 200mm?

----------


## jasiek71

> co to rurowa wężownica 200mm?


pomarańczowa kanaliza o średnicy 200 poukładana w jakieś esy floresy ... :big grin:

----------


## _artur_

a jakie odstępy? 
mam jak pisałem powiedzmy 3x9 lub 4x10 pod tarasem do dyspozycji, żwirowiec byłby chyba w sam raz.. ale rurowca też rozważam..

----------


## gentoonx

coś się tak uparł na ten taras, nie masz więcej miejsca?

----------


## _artur_

nie bardzo..  przynajmniej z tej strony bo obok rozsączalnika oczyszczalni jakoś mi nie pasuje

i taras jest od południa..

----------


## swistak81

To ja dodam swój. Mam glikolowca. 150mb rury fi25 na głębokości poniżej 2,5m. Grunt suchy i piaszczysty. Temperatura na wyjściu:
W najwyższa lecie 15-16st. Najniższa w zimie 3-4st. Koszt ok 1,5tyś (w tym najdroższy wymiennik za 900zł).
Miał zabezpieczyć reku w zimie i swoje zadanie spełnił w 100% (rok temu przy ogromnych mrozach temp. powietrza na wejściu do reku nie spadała poniżej 2-3st przy 100m3). Zrobiłbym ponownie bez dwóch zdań. Koleżanka ma rurowca kilkaset metrów dalej i ma ogromne kłopoty ze skraplającą się wodą w lecie. Ale to pewnie coś skopane z wykonaniem (pompkę niby ma ale narzeka). Wykonane miała przez re*ry.pl za ogromne pieniądze.

----------


## vega1

> To ja dodam swój. Mam glikolowca. 150mb rury fi25 na głębokości poniżej 2,5m. Grunt suchy i piaszczysty. Temperatura na wyjściu:
> W najwyższa lecie 15-16st. Najniższa w zimie 3-4st. Koszt ok 1,5tyś (w tym najdroższy wymiennik za 900zł).
> Miał zabezpieczyć reku w zimie i swoje zadanie spełnił w 100% (rok temu przy ogromnych mrozach temp. powietrza na wejściu do reku nie spadała poniżej 2-3st przy 100m3). Zrobiłbym ponownie bez dwóch zdań. Koleżanka ma rurowca kilkaset metrów dalej i ma ogromne kłopoty ze skraplającą się wodą w lecie. Ale to pewnie coś skopane z wykonaniem (pompkę niby ma ale narzeka). Wykonane miała przez re*ry.pl za ogromne pieniądze.


do rurowego musi być studzienka w stronę której będzie spad. Z pompkami jest kłopot. Ja zrobiłem w środku GWC studzienkę, zasypałem kamieniem, i tam spływa cała skraplająca się woda. Zero problemu...

----------


## jasiek71

> To ja dodam swój. Mam glikolowca. 150mb rury fi25 na głębokości poniżej 2,5m. Grunt suchy i piaszczysty. Temperatura na wyjściu:
> W najwyższa lecie 15-16st. Najniższa w zimie 3-4st. Koszt ok 1,5tyś (w tym najdroższy wymiennik za 900zł).


taaa...
1,5k... :cool: 
sam wymiennik 900 czyli na resztę 600...
a reszta to 150mb rury, pompka obiegowa, jakieś złączki, śrubunki, zaworki i inne drobiazgi,kilkadziesiąt litrów glikolu,naczynie przeponowe też by się przydało, sterownik i koparka...
jako żeś świstak to zawijasz ... :stir the pot: 
luzik ... :big grin: 

a temperatury to glikolu...
te powietrza są już nieco mniej ciekawe no chyba że masz jakiś wymiennik typu perpetum mobile o sprawności 100% ... :cool:

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Jak masz sam piach i wodę nie głębiej niż te -4m to nawet sam "metodą płuczkową" wykop sobie studnię (prościzna) i sprawdź temp. wody aby mieć jako takie rozeznanie o temp. gruntu. Ja pobadałem u sąsiadów i u siebie i wychodziło ok 6-7stC, czyli tyle co mniej więcej GWC daje.
> Uważam, że rozpoznanie przynajmniej temp. gruntu na głębokości posadowienia GWC powinno być podstawą aby uniknąć takich przypadków jak ma klaudiusz_x.


Jakie tam problemy. Komary odlecą, pozostanie zapaszek ziemi i fruwająca geowłóknina.
Coś zaczynam podejrzewać, że mój termometr jest wadliwy. Jutro porównam jego odczyty z innym.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> a reszta to 150mb rury,


W Casto jest promocja. Pex 16 po  złotówce z hakiem.

----------


## _artur_

jakiś przyzwoity ten pex? czy chińskie g... ?

----------


## edde

> do rurowego *musi* być studzienka w stronę której będzie spad. Z pompkami jest kłopot. Ja zrobiłem w środku GWC studzienkę, zasypałem kamieniem, i tam spływa cała skraplająca się woda. Zero problemu...


wcale w rurowym nie musi być studzienka, ja mam bez bo spadek w stronę domu i w piwnicy zasyfonowane odprowadzenie skroplin do kanalizy, fakt, ze trzeba mieć warunki do tego (pochylenie terenu, głęboka piwnica i jeszcze głębsza kanaliza

----------


## jasiek71

> W Casto jest promocja. Pex 16 po  złotówce z hakiem.


i będziesz pchał te rureczki w ziemię co by te 150zł zaoszczędzić ...?

----------


## _artur_

a jakby w rurowcu zamiast studzienki kawałek w najniższym punkcie zrobić z dziurami w spodzie.. obsypać to żwirem i tyle?

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> i będziesz pchał te rureczki w ziemię co by te 150zł zaoszczędzić ...?


To nie dla mnie.
Żarcik pokazujący że można tanio...  :smile:

----------


## jasiek71

> To nie dla mnie.
> Żarcik pokazujący że można tanio...


chłodnice też zawsze można ze szrotu za grosze ... :yes: 
a zamiast glikolu woda ...

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> chłodnice też zawsze można ze szrotu za grosze ...
> a zamiast glikolu woda ...


Miałem o tym napisać. Wszystkie części z odzysku.

----------


## edde

> Miałem o tym napisać. Wszystkie części z odzysku.


modnie  :wink:  resajklingowo  :wink:

----------


## szczukot

A ja mam pytanie : jakie ma znaczenei uzycie np nagrzewnicy z odzysku ??
Jakbym mial okazje to z checia bym taka zamontowal.
Ale ze nie mam zadnych namiarow to bede kupowalo nowa  :sad: 

Fantom
ps. A ja w ziemi mam PE25 chyba za jakies 1,20 zl/mb. Juz nie pamietam nawet ile metrow mam w ziemi  :smile:  Musialbym na fakturze sprawdzic. A za wlozenie dwoch petli z koparka i dwoma ludzmi zaplacilem .... 300 zl.

----------


## swistak81

Oj Jasiek jakiś ty dociekliwy i niedowiarkowy.
Specjalnie dla ciebie sprawdziłem.
Wymiennik 760zł.
Rura PE 25 - 275zł
Pompka Grundfos 25-40 używana (ale z 12mc gw) - 155zł
Koparka - kopała mi wodę i kanalizację. Ale powiedzmy że 50zł dodałem.
Glikol 280zł
RAZEM 1520zł. 
Pomimo że większość ze złączek miałem (i pexa też) co pozostało mi z instalacji cwu,
ale jakbym miał policzyć - 100-150zł max.

A co do temperatur - tak podałem glikolu. Aby pokazać że pomimo głębokiego posadowienia rur - nadal mam duży wpływ temp. otoczenia.
Do reku wpadało mi najniżej +1st. I to dla wydajności tylko 100m3.
A nie do końca problemem jest sama regeneracja źródła.

A z odgórnymi osądami to może się choć RAZ wstrzymaj...




> taaa...
> 1,5k...
> sam wymiennik 900 czyli na resztę 600...
> a reszta to 150mb rury, pompka obiegowa, jakieś złączki, śrubunki, zaworki i inne drobiazgi,kilkadziesiąt litrów glikolu,naczynie przeponowe też by się przydało, sterownik i koparka...
> jako żeś świstak to zawijasz ...
> luzik ...
> 
> a temperatury to glikolu...
> te powietrza są już nieco mniej ciekawe no chyba że masz jakiś wymiennik typu perpetum mobile o sprawności 100% ...

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Tak się zastanawiam, czy przy odpowiednim spadku zadziała to grawitacyjnie. Pewnie z malutkim przepływem.

----------


## szczukot

Do Swistaka81 :
Ile tej rury wlozyles w ziemie ? Jedna petla ? I czy to jest PE czy PEX ?

Ale fakt - przy gruncie suchym to zadne GWC sie nie sprawdzi - a glikol najgorzej. Trzeba bylo robic w takich warunkach zwirowca lub rurowca.

Fantom

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Ile tej rury wlozyles w ziemie ? Jedna petla ? I czy to jest PE czy PEX ?
> 
> Fantom


Nic nie mam. Cały mój dorobek w tej dziedzinie to zdechły max-owiec.
Kabel muszę ciągnąć do skrzynki elektrycznej około 60m. Można by wkopać się minimalnie głębiej. Z drugiej strony trochę lipa, rurki biegły by obok siebie.
Spadku w tamtą stronę mam około  6metrów.
Lepszy chyba rurowiec, ale po doświadczeniu z maxem, wolę coś czystego.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Kabelek pójdzie prawdopodobnie najwcześniej za pół roku.. Mam czas na przewietrzenie GWC.

----------


## swistak81

Jest 2x75mb. Idą równolegle oddalone od siebie ok 60-80cm.
I jest to niebieska wodna PE oczywiście.
Świadomie wybrałem glikolowca wiedząc o "słabszych" warunkach.




> Do Swistaka81 :
> Ile tej rury wlozyles w ziemie ? Jedna petla ? I czy to jest PE czy PEX ?
> 
> Ale fakt - przy gruncie suchym to zadne GWC sie nie sprawdzi - a glikol najgorzej. Trzeba bylo robic w takich warunkach zwirowca lub rurowca.
> 
> Fantom

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Temperatura na zewnątrz 11*C, wilgotność na wietrze 55%, wilgotność za domem w cieniu 65%, CO2 poniżej 300ppm
GWC:
Temperatura za GWC 3,1*C wilgotność 80%, CO2 550ppm

----------


## szczukot

Czym mierzysz CO2 ?

Fantom

----------


## swistak81

A podaj jeszcze CO2 tak po prostu w salonie oraz wilgotność powietrza w domu.
Ja też mogę mieć kilkaset ppm CO2, ale wilgotność wtedy odbiega mocno od moich oczekiwań.




> Temperatura na zewnątrz 11*C, wilgotność na wietrze 55%, wilgotność za domem w cieniu 65%, CO2 poniżej 300ppm
> GWC:
> Temperatura za GWC 3,1*C wilgotność 80%, CO2 550ppm

----------


## klaudiusz_x

W piwnicy 55% wilgotności, 6 *C, 550 ppm. Pomiar przy uchylonych oknach.

----------


## _artur_

jaki masz miernik co2?

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> jaki masz miernik co2?


Voltcraft CO-60

----------


## jasiek71

> Możesz już pochwalić się wynikami przy aktualnie wyższych temp. zewn.?


przecież grunt jeszcze nie zmienił temperatury ... :wink:

----------


## jasiek71

> Grunt nie ale jak "ciągnął" dużo m3 przy tych nastu stopniach przez GWC to mógł się podgrzać a jak grunt kiepski to nie oddać - wyniki powinny coś pokazać, np. te 3,1stC to już 200% więcej niż miesiąc temu?


u mnie tam nic się nie zmienia, trzeba tygodni aby zaczęło rosnąć czy maleć ...

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Możesz już pochwalić się wynikami przy aktualnie wyższych temp. zewn.?


Podałem. Odczyt zrobiony w dniu  napisania postu około południa.
Latem miałem 16-18*, GWC w tamtym okresie właczany dorywczo.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Jak włączany dorywczo to znaczy, że raczej szybko ogrzał się od gruntu, który ewidentnie jest słaby pod GWC.


Od "wyczucia" smrodku pracuje non stop.
Na początku z wentylatorem 90m3/h, teraz 280m3/h. Przeszło miesiąc ciągłej pracy.

----------


## _artur_

a czuć dalej?

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> a czuć dalej?


Niestety.
Do domu wprowadzę się najwcześniej w przyszłym roku.
Jeśli smrodek pozostanie, będzie do wentylacji garażu w piwnicy.
Nie wiem dlaczego inni użytkownicy tego "czegoś"  nie wypowiadają się w tym temacie. Może wstyd się przyznać do porażki?
Za te kase miałbym pożądne glikolowe. Wybrałem maxowe ze względu na odpowiednią wilgotność w domu w okresie zimy. Niestety się przeliczyłem. Za tysiąc więcej miałbym żwirowca.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Z drugiej strony.
Max-owiec posadowiony pomiędzy fundamentami nie jest narażony na czynniki zewnętrzne (tak jak mój). Może w tym tkwi problem?

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

> Niestety.
> Do domu wprowadzę się najwcześniej w przyszłym roku.
> Jeśli smrodek pozostanie, będzie do wentylacji garażu w piwnicy.
> Nie wiem dlaczego inni użytkownicy tego "czegoś"  nie wypowiadają się w tym temacie. Może wstyd się przyznać do porażki?
>  Za te kase miałbym pożądne glikolowe. Wybrałem maxowe ze względu na odpowiednią wilgotność w domu w okresie zimy. Niestety się przeliczyłem. Za tysiąc więcej miałbym żwirowca.


Klaudiusz, rozumiem że przemawia przez ciebie rozgoryczenie, ale kolejny raz obrażasz innych. Nie oceniaj ludzi w ten sposób. To że twój maksowiec generuje takie zapachy nie znaczy, że każdy jeden tak ma. 
Kiedyś, w tym wątku, pytałeś, czy z mojego również dochodzą jakieś zapachy. Nie odpowiedziałem, ale tydzień później, kiedy byłem na budowie, sprawdziłem. Wdychałem zapachy z wylotu wymiennika, niczym sommelier oceniający wino. Nie czuć żadnych zapachów (i z tego powodu m.in. nie odpowiedziałem). Tyle, że ze względu na to, że nie jest podłączony, wszystkie wyloty mam dokładnie zabezpieczone.



Sam wymiennik znajduje się pomiędzy fundamentami, na takiej głębokości, że dolna płaszczyzna płyty z bloczków jest na wysokości górnej płaszczyzny ławy fundamentowej.

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post4794724

Wydaję mi się, że widzisz problem poza sobą. Głównie we forumowiczach, których wypowiedzi skłoniły cię do budowy maksowca. A dlaczego nie zastanowisz się, co TY zrobiłeś źle? Dlaczego wymiennik znajduje się tak głęboko (kiedy dokonywałem próby wywiercenia studni, na dwóch metrach była już kurzawka)? Czy nie zalewa go cyklicznie woda opadowa? Dlaczego, skoro go nie używasz, nie zabezpieczyłeś wylotów z wymiennika przed zwierzętami? Nie znajdziesz rozwiązania oskarżając forumowiczów, że capi im tak jak tobie, ale ze wstydu nie przyznają się do tego.
Kiedy cokolwiek poczuję, zaraz poinformuję o tym grono forumowe.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Klaudiusz, rozumiem że przemawia przez ciebie rozgoryczenie, ale kolejny raz obrażasz innych. Nie oceniaj ludzi w ten sposób. To że twój maksowiec generuje takie zapachy nie znaczy, że każdy jeden tak ma. 
> Kiedyś, w tym wątku, pytałeś, czy z mojego również dochodzą jakieś zapachy. Nie odpowiedziałem, ale tydzień później, kiedy byłem na budowie, sprawdziłem. Wdychałem zapachy z wylotu wymiennika, niczym sommelier oceniający wino. Nie czuć żadnych zapachów (i z tego powodu m.in. nie odpowiedziałem). Tyle, że ze względu na to, że nie jest podłączony, wszystkie wyloty mam dokładnie zabezpieczone.
> 
> 
> 
> Sam wymiennik znajduje się pomiędzy fundamentami, na takiej głębokości, że dolna płaszczyzna płyty z bloczków jest na wysokości górnej płaszczyzny ławy fundamentowej.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wlot był niezabezpieczony przez około 2 tygodnie. Tyle.
Spód maxowca położony jest wyżej niż ława. Jest drenaż opaskowy.
Czy sucho, czy zalewa? Pisałem wcześniej co mnie skusiło do maxowca.
Obrażam innych? Kogo? Wypowiedział się ktoś na temat tego typy GWC umieszczonego poza obrębem budynku?
Jeśli komuś moja wypowiedź dokuczyła, przepraszam.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Może wielu już użytkujących jeszcze nie ma ale pisałem Ci wielokrotnie - dmucham na max od kilkunastu dni i co prawda, przy moim względnie czułym węchu, przy anemostatach czuję delikatny zapach ziemi/piasku


Jednak czuć.
Zewnętrzny jest bardziej narażony na działanie wody z racji tego że jest właśnie na zewnątrz.




> Czy nie zalewa go cyklicznie woda opadowa?

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Dlaczego, skoro go nie używasz, nie zabezpieczyłeś [wylotów z wymiennika przed zwierzętami?


Nie śledzisz wątku. Udostępniłem filmy z kanałów dolotowego i wylotowego. Sprawdź co się tam znajduje.
Co do komarów, przeszły przez siatkę, za duże oczka.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Pokażcie swoje GWC od wewnątrz  :smile:

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Jakieś foto mam w dzienniku, teraz nie zrobię już chyba nawet z takim "curiosity" jak masz


Można zrobić mniejszy pojazd sterowany w czasie rzeczywistym z bezpośrednim podglądem. Wtedy ograniczeniem będzie tylko wielkość kanału i za duże spadki.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Jeśli jest bezpośredni dostęp do pionowej rury, nie ma problemu z wjazdem.
Mój łazik ma smycz o długości 8 metrów, z czego wjeżdża na 7 od miejsca w którym go wpuszczam. Czerpnia ma 2 metry w dół od podstawy + dwu metrową zdejmowalną górę.
Pomijając moje komary, można by sprawdzić poziom zawilgocenia i stan geowłókniny.
Na wylocie także 7 metrów w głąb. Tu mam dostęp z piwnicy.

----------


## sherif

Witam !

Czy możecie podzielić się programem AWADUKT THERMO ? 
Niestety, ten ze strony Rehau, wygląda na niekompletny i się nie uruchamia  :sad: :

http://www.rehau.com/linkableblob/PL...HERMO-data.zip

Ewentualnie może ktoś ma alternatywny link do programu ?

----------


## gentoonx

> Witam !
> 
> Czy możecie podzielić się programem AWADUKT THERMO ? 
> Niestety, ten ze strony Rehau, wygląda na niekompletny i się nie uruchamia :
> 
> http://www.rehau.com/linkableblob/PL...HERMO-data.zip
> 
> Ewentualnie może ktoś ma alternatywny link do programu ?


monitowałem już kilka razy i nadal nic nie poprawili?

podeślij e-mail na PW, poszukam to ci wyślę te 14MB

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Mam czerpnie fi110 oraz trzeba zakręcić pod kątem 90st na trójniku (typu T) więc jeśli da radę a użyczył byś swojego łazika to wykonałbym dla Twojej ciekawości badanie video


Mój do tej rury jest za duży. Niestety  :sad:  Nawet telefon się nie zmieści. Trzeba by zakupić nowy pojazd i pokombinować.

----------


## sherif

> monitowałem już kilka razy i nadal nic nie poprawili?
> 
> podeślij e-mail na PW, poszukam to ci wyślę te 14MB


Niestety na stronie nic się nie zmieniło. Dziękuje ja przesłany plik, ten www miał 1,4 MB.

Udało może się komuś uruchomić program pod Windows 7 ?

BTW. Czy przy wyliczeniach parametrów GWC, korzystaliście z jakiś innych narzędzi poza wspomnianym i oczywiście excelem  :smile:  ?

----------


## gentoonx

Taki soft jeszcze jest GAEA - po germańsku lub angielsku

funkcja "Optimum" dość przydatna

----------


## beehive

Zastanawiam się nad hybrydowym GWC, rurowo-żwirowym. 20-30m rury po obwodzie budynku, a potem nieduży żwirowiec. Dlaczego nie cały żwirowiec lub cały rurowiec? Mam małą działkę i szkoda mi ogródka na żwirowiec. Mały jeszcze można byłoby gdzieś wcisnąć (gdzie na pewno byłaby trawa), z dużym mógłby być większy problem. Rury można puścić dużo swobodniej. Z drugiej strony bardzo zależy mi na filtrowaniu powietrza, odzysk ciepła to sprawa drugorzędna. W okolicy palą węglem (lub jeszcze czymś gorszym) i powietrze w niektóre mroźne dni, kiedy nie ma wiatru jest paskudne. Ten początek rurowca wstępnie ogrzewałby powietrze tak, żeby żwirowiec był stanie coś przefiltrować. 

Alternatywą jest większy żwirowiec pod podjazdem do domu, bo to jedyne miejsce, gdzie jest większy kawałek niezarośniętej przestrzeni. Googlując przeczytałam, że nie ma problemu ze żwirowcem pod podjazdem, ale tu na forum takich pomysłów nie znalazłam. Czy ktoś zrobił taki GWC? A może lepszy jednak ten hybrydowy? Swoją drogą jak dobrze żwirowiec filtruje powietrze?

----------


## witek_myslowice

Pojedynczy żwirowy to wykop 2x2,5m - przy zalozeniu ze Twoj dom jest maly tzn uzytkowa pow. do 150m2, a grunt rodzimy to mieszanina piasku i gliny.
Jezeli tylko piasek to bedzie musial byc wiekszy. Żwirowy GWC ma swoją druga nazwe "Samoczyszczący filtr żwirowy" - mysle ze nazwa mowi wszystko.
Na filtrowanie gazow z spalania bym nie liczyl tego nie potrafia GWC. Moze filtr weglowy pomoże?
Tu jest artykul nt filtrowania, czyszczenia powietrza:
http://www.instalator.pl/archi/2006/mi2(90)/18.pdf
http://www.instalator.pl/archi/2006/mi2(90)/19.pdf
Jeżeli wody gruntowe są dość nisko to można GWC zbudować niżej żeby wykonawcy podjazdu mogli umieścić swoje warstwy podkładowe.
Jeżeli ma tam byc wjazd dla ciezarowki np z szambem to trzeba zastosowac estrudowany styrop. i geokratę na podbudowie pisku i geowłókniny.  
taniaklima.pl ma gotowa dokumentacje jak zrobic gwc pod podjazdem, trawnikiem, w murach fundamentowych itp, itd
"...Czy ktos zrobi GWC?..." Każdy kto umie czytac i rozumie co jest na rysunkach, ma kilku ludzi którzy chcą dobrze wykonac pracę. Wykopac dół nasypac żwiru to nie jest skomplikowane. Chodzi o to żeby nie popełnić błędu który dyskwalifikuje dobre działanie GWC - dotyczy kazdego z znanych GWC.
Pozdrawiam
Witek

----------


## _artur_

szybkie pytanie .. czy rurowe gwc około 1.8m pod ziemią można zrobić z rury 110 czy 160? długość około 40m..

----------


## jasiek71

> szybkie pytanie .. czy rurowe gwc około 1.8m pod ziemią można zrobić z rury 110 czy 160? długość około 40m..


200... :yes:

----------


## adam_mk

Z 50-tki też można...
Tylko po co?
Jak już zadawać sobie ten trud, to niech to ma cień sensu... (200)
Albo Tichelmann (wtedy od 160 do 50 przez 110)
Jak wola i jak teren pozwoli.

Adam M.

----------


## gentoonx

Wszystko zależy od tego do czego to GWC - tryb zimowy, czy też letni również, i ile tego powietrza będzie przewalał. Czy do wentylacji nawiewnej z wentylatorem w czerpni, czy pod rekuperator. W drugim przypadku najlepiej jak opory nie przekroczą 30Pa, a to głównie zalezy od ilości kolan.

Dla GWC o wydajności do 140m3/h z prostej rury, walenie w nie 200 nie ma sensu, raz kosztowo, a dwa wyższy uzysk będzię miał ten ze 160.

Ale to moje zdanie  :smile:

----------


## witek_myslowice

> Wszystko zależy od tego do czego to GWC - tryb zimowy, czy też letni również, i ile tego powietrza będzie przewalał. Czy do wentylacji nawiewnej z wentylatorem w czerpni, czy pod rekuperator.


To prawda, latem wentylacja schodzi na drugi plan. Jest tu roznica miedzy latem i zima.
Średnice kanałów do zimowej wentylacji moga byc małej srednicy. Do klimatyzowania musza byc wiekszej. Latem wentylacja schodzi na 2 plan - wazne staje sie chlodzenie pomieszczen. Dlatego trzeba przyjac że latem wymian musi byc zdecydowanie wiecej - na parterze min. 1 wymiana/h na pietrze gdzie sa duze zyski ciepła od dachu min 2 wymiany/h. Do tych wydajnosci (wymian) trzeba dobrac fi kanałow zasilajacych pokoje a co za tym wydajność GWC. Srednia dla calego budynku 1,5wym./h i ta wartosc trzeba pomnozyc przez uzytkowa obietosc budynku. Wynik to wydajnosc GWC. Mozna przyjac ze rury z zwirowego GWC do wydajnosci 400m3/h wystarcza rury fi 200 do 700m3/h fi rur 250mm. Utrzymując optymalne srednice kanałow z GWC i w domu można zapewnic małe opory powietrza a co za tym bezgłośną wentylacje
Witek

----------


## jasiek71

> a dwa wyższy uzysk będzię miał ten ze 160.


...?????
moje 200mm np dzisiaj...
na zewnątrz 27*
z GWC przy 120m3/h  9,6*
przy 490m3/h 10,1* ( po dwóch godzinach pracy z taką wydajnością, potem wyłączyłem bo za zimno się w chałupie zaczęło robić ... :yes:  )
mam swojego rurowca już od kilku lat i jakoś nie zauważyłem spadku sprawności przy małym wydatku powietrza, temp. na wlocie do chałupy jest zawsze bliska tej jaką ma grunt o danej porze roku ... :yes:

----------


## _artur_

grunt sam piach, wentylacja mechaniczna z reku..
plan ma być taki żeby go umieścić pod tarasem:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/9q4ut16rsuonal5/parter.jpg

wymiary około 9x4m, wejście do domu w pobliżu drzwi pośrodku domu do pom. gosp. a czerpnia po przekątnej
myślałem o 3lub 5 rurach równolegle..
drugi wariant to żwirowiec ale nie wiem czyjest sens bo muszą być tam wylane stopy po podpory dachu..
czy tam rurowiec zda egzamin? 
i w takim układzie jak zrobić spadek? podejrzewam że najlepiej w kierunku czerpni.. i jak przy czerpni zrobić ewentualne wyciaganie wody?
pozdrawiam

----------


## jasiek71

> grunt sam piach, 
> i w takim układzie jak zrobić spadek? podejrzewam że najlepiej w kierunku czerpni.. i jak przy czerpni zrobić ewentualne wyciaganie wody?
> pozdrawiam


zrób spadek w kierunku czerpni a samą czerpnię zakończ studzienką chłonną na dnie...
tak swoją droga to ja u siebie jeszcze tam żadnej wody nie widziałem ... :cool:

----------


## _artur_

starcz jako studzienka trójnik i ze 30 cm rury w dół i to zasypane żwirem?

----------


## jasiek71

> starcz jako studzienka trójnik i ze 30 cm rury w dół i to zasypane żwirem?


ja tak mam i działa ... :yes:

----------


## gentoonx

> ...temp. na wlocie do chałupy jest zawsze bliska tej jaką ma grunt o danej porze roku ...


Jasiek - nie będziemy się spierać  :smile: 




> ...?????
> moje 200mm np dzisiaj...
> na zewnątrz 27*
> z GWC przy 120m3/h  9,6*
> przy 490m3/h 10,1* ...


Ale temp. bliska temperaturze gruntu na głębokości 1,5m teraz to ok. 6stC  :wink:  - twoim do tego daleko  :smile:

----------


## jasiek71

> Ale temp. bliska temperaturze gruntu na głębokości 1,5m teraz to ok. 6stC  - twoim do tego daleko


taaa...
te 6* to było ale w marcu ... :yes: 
dzisiaj jest 9,9* na głębokości zakopania wody z sieci ...
moje GWC jest na 2,5m zakopane i w tym momencie ma 9,4* ...

----------


## gentoonx

> taaa...
> te 6* to było ale w marcu ...
> dzisiaj jest 9,9* na głębokości zakopania wody z sieci ...
> moje GWC jest na 2,5m zakopane i w tym momencie ma 9,4* ...


No jak się schładza-grzeje wodą z sieci to nie dziwota  :big lol:  - kolejny jaśkowy wynalazek  :smile: 

6stC podają do obliczeń GWC, o tej porze roku.

----------


## jasiek71

> 6stC podają do obliczeń GWC, o tej porze roku.


aaa... jak podają to szacun , przecież wiedzą lepiej co mam pod trawnikiem ... :cool: 
z dzisiaj ...
godz 7:45 na zewnątrz 19*, z GWC 9,4*
godz 14:30 na zewnątrz 28*, z GWC 9,6*
temperatura gruntu to temperatura gruntu,  w sierpniu będzie ok 16-16,5* niezależnie czy na zewnątrz 15 czy 35* ... :yes:

----------


## maxtor74

Strasznie długi wątek. Trzeba go czytać na raty po nocach... mam nadzieję, że nie przegapiłem niczego istotnego.
Możliwe, że skuszę się na ceramiczny GWC. Ale po pewnych problemach z komarami u jednego z forumowiczów zacząłem się zastanawiać nad możliwościami czyszczenia takich instalacji. Zabezpieczyć taki układ przez dostaniem się tam np. komarów, czy innych "żywych elementów" to jeden aspekt, ale zdarzają się sytuacje wyjątkowe i może trzeba przewidzieć możliwość oczyszczenia takiej instalacji.
Czy woda utleniona to jedyny pomysł?

A może warto też "zdezynfekować" ceramikę jeszcze przed rozłożeniem jej? Właściwie to nie ma się gwarancji, czy pustaki nie leżały np. w błocie lub jakieś gąsienice nie robiły tam kokonów.

I jeszcze jeden pomysł. Czy jest jakiś sens wbijania metalowych prętów (na razie mniejsza o materiał, chodzi o przewodzenie ciepła) pod GWC aby zrobić swoisty radiator pod ziemią?

----------


## adam_mk

"zacząłem się zastanawiać nad możliwościami czyszczenia takich instalacji..."

To przestań się zastanawiać.
Bywasz czasem na jakiej łące.
Przecież jej nie czyścisz zanim na nią wejdziesz.
A tam jest sporo tych latających...
Tkanina filtracyjna EU3 na wlocie rozwiązuje ten problem.
Kolejną tkaninę masz w domu przed wszystkimi urządzeniami ( żeby komary sobie guza nie nabiły o wentylator).

Z tymi prętami - nie ma sensu.
Po co poprawiać Naturę?
Na zimę je będziesz wyciągał?
 :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## maxtor74

> "zacząłem się zastanawiać nad możliwościami czyszczenia takich instalacji..."
> 
> To przestań się zastanawiać.
> [...]
> Tkanina filtracyjna EU3 na wlocie rozwiązuje ten problem.
> Kolejną tkaninę masz w domu przed wszystkimi urządzeniami ( żeby komary sobie guza nie nabiły o wentylator).


Nie miałem na myśli normalnej pracy instalacji. Ale nie trzeba mieć wielkiej wyobraźni, aby wymyślić sytuacje awaryjne z małym podtopieniem w trakcie powodzi włącznie. Ktoś kto mieszka na terenach z powodzi '97 chyba wie o czym mówię. Takie podtopienie to nie była czysta woda gruntowa, tylko woda, która wcześniej "czyściła" obory, szamba, kanalizacje...
Jak oczyścić maxa z takiego syfu?




> Z tymi prętami - nie ma sensu.
> Po co poprawiać Naturę?
> Na zimę je będziesz wyciągał?


Argument z wyciąganiem prętów jest bardzo chybiony. GWC działa dzięki wymianie energii z gruntem. Im głębiej jest GWC, tym równiejsza temperatura zimą i latem. Niestety ceramiczne GWC są kładzone raczej płytko, bo muszą zawsze być powyżej poziomu wód gruntowych. Takie pręty miałyby poprawić sytuację.

----------


## adam_mk

Na terenach zalewowych nie myślałbym ani o żwirowcu ani o ceramicznym...
Prędzej o domu na palach...

Adam M.

----------


## maxtor74

Intensywny opad potrafi podtopić tereny, gdzie najbliższa rzeka lub jezioro jest oddalone kilkanaście kilometrów. I bynajmniej nie będzie to po prostu deszczówka.
W ten sposób możemy się spierać w nieskończoność, a fakt zanieczyszczenia maxa istnieć będzie. Czy jest jakikolwiek plan awaryjny po za zamknięciem maxa na 4 lata?

----------


## nydar

> Nie miałem na myśli normalnej pracy instalacji. Ale nie trzeba mieć wielkiej wyobraźni, aby wymyślić sytuacje awaryjne z małym podtopieniem w trakcie powodzi włącznie. Ktoś kto mieszka na terenach z powodzi '97 chyba wie o czym mówię. Takie podtopienie to nie była czysta woda gruntowa, tylko woda, która wcześniej "czyściła" obory, szamba, kanalizacje...
> Jak oczyścić maxa z takiego syfu?
> 
> 
> Argument z wyciąganiem prętów jest bardzo chybiony. GWC działa dzięki wymianie energii z gruntem. Im głębiej jest GWC, tym równiejsza temperatura zimą i latem. Niestety ceramiczne GWC są kładzone raczej płytko, bo muszą zawsze być powyżej poziomu wód gruntowych. Takie pręty miałyby poprawić sytuację.


Policz przekrój pręta x ich ilpść ,do tego lambda stali,bo na miedzi zbankrutujesz,uwzględnij różnice temp.między dołem pręta a górą.Jak wszystko porachujesz to powiesz,,za tyle kasy tylko tyle".

----------


## adam_mk

Intensywny opad potrafi podtopić tereny, gdzie najbliższa rzeka lub jezioro jest oddalone kilkanaście kilometrów. I bynajmniej nie będzie to po prostu deszczówka."

Rozumiem, że myślisz o chwilach, gdy rzuca żabami...
Ale...
Żwirowiec czy ceramiczny, jak zbudowany prawidłowo, spokojnie takie nawodnienie przyjmie, bo filtrowane około 2m nadkładem.
Woda (średnio) wsiąka w tym kraju 10cm/rok wgłąb ziemi.
Fakt! Średnio z moim kotem to mamy po trzy nogi!
Tyle, że nie wszędzie bym żwirowca/ceramicznego GWC budował.
To trzeba z głową - wtedy działa!

Adam M.

----------


## @[email protected]

qrczę,
jak człowiek nie ma z czymś problemu, to i nie zagląda "tu i tam"...
Jak się mają inni (szczęśliwi mam nadzieję) posiadacze ceramicznych "cudaków"? 
Oczywiście info na priva, żeby nie było, że mi się nie chce przez cały wątek "lecieć" - a nie chce fakt i czasu nie ma...
U mnie jak na razie większych problemów nie ma. Zabrudził się rekuperator - wzrosły opory na wylotowym - musiałem rozebrać "ustrojstwo i czyścić" - wentylator był na prawdę brudny, pomimo filtrów. Zastanowiłem się przy tej okazji, jak te moje cegły/pustaki się mają? Zaglądał kto do swojego ceramika po 2 - 3 latach?

Pozdrawiam wszystkich, co "tymi rękami..."
Adam

----------


## @[email protected]

No to poczytałem ostatnie kilka stron i widzę, że temat "zaglądania" do wymiennika żywy jest, ale jakoś nikt się nie rwie  :smile: 
Ja zacząłem "czuć" to, o czym pisze kszhu - to mnie natchnęło do badana tematu. Więc:
1.  za mało wentylowałem jak na tę porę roku
2.  opory na rekuperatorze znacznie ograniczały sprawność całego układu.
Po czyszczeniu owe "zapachy" zniknęły, a po kilku dniach od kąpieli wymiennika (w pierwszym i drugim dniu się przeraziłem) wilgotność w domu wróciła do normy.

Pozdrawiam
Adam

P.S. Zajrzyjcie do reku, a dopiero później do GWC  :smile:

----------


## matkor

Kończe żwirocwca i mam pytania na koniec:
Chciałbym zainstalować zraszacz. Mam powierzchnie 28m² (trapez 4.0/4.6 x 6.5m). 
1) Jak gesto rurki pex? Co 25cm będzie OK? 
2) Jeśli tak jest OK, to wychodzi mi 100m rurki, chciałbym podzielić to na 4 pętle po 25m, kończące i zaczynające w czwórniku pex. 
3) Jak gęsto i jakim wiertłem nawiercać taką pętlę aby zraszała wodą na całej długości?
4) Czy geowłóknina o gramataturze 200 to to samo co 2x położona o gramaturze 100, czy się różni w strukturze?  (musze dołożć pasek w jednym miejscu)
5) Jaki tani i dobry  :wink:  wentylator kanałowy mam sobie szukac aby wentylować teraz, a potem chłodzić nim w lecie? (mam wyjście 2x fi200 z tego GWC).

----------


## marcinrenew

Witam
Dostałem właśnie wyniki badania geotechnicznego gruntu. Czy mógłby ktoś się wypowiedzieć czy w takich warunkach można budować żwirowy GWC? No no i może przy okazji doradził czy budować fundamenty tradycyjnie na ławach czy "pchać się" w płytę fundamentową.
Wydzielono 3 warstwy geotechniczne.
I warstwa geotechniczna to:  pyły brązowe, pyły ciemno beżowe, pyły   żółto brązowe – twardoplastyczne.
                   Uogólnione parametry fizyko – mechaniczne:
	  twardoplastyczne
Stopień plastyczności	           0,25
Wilgotność naturalna	            22%
Ciężar objętościowy	         2,05G/cm3
Kąt tarcia wew.	               140
Spójność	          15 KPa
Moduł odkszt. ogólnego	           18 MPa
Kategoria gruntu	         III

II warstwa geotechniczna to : - zwietrzelina wapnia o konsystencji plastycznej dla warstwy tej można przyjąć parametry jak dla glin plastycznych.
                Uogólnione parametry fizyko – mechaniczne:
	II
	 plastyczne
Stopień plastyczności	 0,40
Wilg. naturalna	24%
Ciężar objętościowy	 2,00G/cm3
Kąt tarcia wew.	  110
Spójność	 11 KPa
Moduł odkszt. og.	 13 MPa
Kategoria gruntu	    III

III warstwa geotechniczna to : - rumosz skalny
dla warstwy tej według PN-59/B-03020 dopuszczalne naprężenie K2 = 2,0 kG/cm2 

1. 
2. 
3.

----------


## adam_mk

Budować można, ale czy należy?
O wodzie podtrawnikowej nam napisz bo TO jest klucz do problemu!

Adam M.

----------


## marcinrenew

A o co chodzi z tą wodą podtrawikową ? Co mam zbadać ? Przyznam że temat mi obcy, a google nic nie podpowiada w tej materii. 
W opinii geologa mam punkt: 4.3 Warunki hydrogeologiczne
W żadnym odwiercie do głębokości wykonanych wierceń nie stwierdzono występowania wody podziemnej.
Czy o to chodzi  ?

----------


## witek_myslowice

Moze wystepowac woda gruntowa. W ekspertyzie j/w nie ma jej do glęb. 2,5m - wiec do tej glęb. można zwirowy GWC swobodnie wykonac.
"Woda podtrawnikowa" - mysle że chodzi o wody opadowe. Zwirowy GWC jest przykryty warstwami hydro i termo izolacyjnymi, dlatego woda opadowa nie jest grozna.
Budowa zwirowego GWC w murach fundamentowych ma pewne ograniczenia - np w GWC zwiru nie mozna zageszczac a pierwsza wylewka tzw na gruncie tego wymaga. Trzeba by na nim wykonac strop samonosny. 
Jeżeli chodzi o zraszanie (jezeli GWC jest płytki np ze względu na wys. stan wod gruntowych np 1m) to trzeba dosc gesto rozmiescic rurki - 0,25m. 
Jeżeli GWC bedzie gleboki np do 2,5m to rozstaw rurek i otworow 0,5m bo woda splywajac po zwirze bedzie mogla rozplynac sie po skosie na boki. Rurki pex nie sa odpowiednie - bo przy b. niskich temp powietrza wpadajacego do GWC pekaja - najpierw te blisko czerpni. Geowloknina moze byc 2 warstwowa.
Cytuje: "Mam powierzchnie 28m²...4.6 x 6.5m..." STRASZNIE wielki ten GWC - a co za tym bardzo drogi? Gdzie takie wymiary podaja?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## matkor

> Rurki pex nie sa odpowiednie - bo przy b. niskich temp powietrza wpadajacego do GWC pekaja - najpierw te blisko czerpni.


Dziękuje bardzo za odpowiedzi.
Skoro nie pex to raczej będzie trudno znaleźć materiał wytrzymały na przemrożenie w nim wody :/ ?
Moze dwa osobne obwody zraszania - jeden wzdłuż czerpni (tylko na lato) i drugi wzdłuż odbiorów powietrza (na zime i lato) ?
Albo zraszać jedynie  po okresie regeneracji GWC? I wtedy chyba trzeba by było napowietrzyć zraszacz po?
Albo wogóle w zimie nie używać? (szkoda, bo nie wiem czy suche powietrze nei będzie wylatywać jak grunt nie nadązy podawac wilgoci).




> Cytuje: "Mam powierzchnie 28m²...4.6 x 6.5m..." STRASZNIE wielki ten GWC - a co za tym bardzo drogi? Gdzie takie wymiary podaja?


Tok rozumowania był taki: Dom kubatura z piwnicą prawie 1000m³  + najbardziej ekononomiczny żwir w dostawie to po 25t, czyli jedna dostawa to raczej za mało, więc wyszły dwie.  28m² to  akurat dostepne miejsce, przy wysokości GWC 0.9m. Podobno lepiej przewymiarować, a jak cudo będzie działać za wydajnie to może będzie użwyana do klimatyzacji albo nawet na wejście do powietrznej pompy ciepła  :wink: .
Żwir z transportem wyszedł mnie 3000PLN.
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## matkor

> w GWC nie ma bardzo niskich temp.


No, to chyba zależy jak się intensywnie mrozi GWC. 



> to zraszacz a nie rura zasilająca więc wody mogą być w nim tylko resztki.


Jak by zraszać poniżej zera i zostawić wodę, to pierwsze co zamarznie to otwory, a potem reszta w środku?. 
Nawieracać od dołu aby woda spłynęła?

----------


## ravbc

> "Woda podtrawnikowa" - mysle że chodzi o wody opadowe. Zwirowy GWC jest przykryty warstwami hydro i termo izolacyjnymi, dlatego woda opadowa nie jest grozna.


Mało Adama czytałeś  :wink:  Woda podtrawnikowa, to oczywiście jedna w nazw wody podskórnej, tudzież gruntowej, tj. tej która się czasem tuż pod trawnikiem sączy. Jak jej trwale (!) nie ma do 2,5 m w głąb to żwirowca da się spokojnie postawić




> Budowa zwirowego GWC w murach fundamentowych ma pewne ograniczenia - np w GWC zwiru nie mozna zageszczac a pierwsza wylewka tzw na gruncie tego wymaga. Trzeba by na nim wykonac strop samonosny.


Gdzie wyczytałeś, że żwiru w GWC nie można zagęszczać? I co by się mu niby miało stać? Inna rzecz, że jego się raczej za bardzo zagęścić nie da... Niemniej da się go spokojnie zrobić pod posadzką.

----------


## witek_myslowice

> Gdzie wyczytałeś, że żwiru w GWC nie można zagęszczać? I co by się mu niby miało stać? Inna rzecz, że jego się raczej za bardzo zagęścić nie da... Niemniej da się go spokojnie zrobić pod posadzką.


Maly opor zwirowego (latem do klimatyzowania przy pelnej wydajnosci) ok 120Pa wynika z tego powietrze przechodzi przez zwir z mala szybkoscia ok 0,1-0,2m/s czyli laminarnie. Ma na to do dyspozycji kilka m2 przekroju żwiru. Gdyby dodac puste przestrzenie pomiedzy kamyczkami zwiru to nazbiera sie tego ok 0,3-0,5m2. Przy zageszczaniu kamyczki zwiru ukladaja sie do siebie w taki sposob ze wypelniaja *prawie całe* wolne przestrzenie przez które miało przechodzic powietrze.

----------


## marcinrenew

> Przy zageszczaniu kamyczki zwiru ukladaja sie do siebie w taki sposob ze wypelniaja *prawie całe* wolne przestrzenie przez które miało przechodzic powietrze.


To chyba przy małej granulacji żwiru - z tego co tu (na forum) wyczytałem, to przy otoczakach 32-60mm nie powinno być takiej możliwości (wypełnienia wolnych przestrzeni). No chyba że coś źle rozumuje.

----------


## _artur_

a jak na żwirowca nadawałby się żwir płukany z piaskowni - czyli różne frakcje..

----------


## witek_myslowice

Oczywiscie ze mniejsza granulacja 32-60mm jest zbyt wielka. Ciekawe kto to wymyslil i na podstawie czego?

----------


## ravbc

32-60 jest całkiem dobrą granulacją. Najmniejsza dostępna (choć i to nie wszędzie) to zwykle 16-32, ale po pierwsze ta jest rzadziej spotykana, a po drugie jest zwykle dużo bardziej zasyfiona (piachem, gliną i innymi zdecydowanie zbędnymi śmieciami). Wymyślać można sobie dowolne rzeczy, ale to się musi dać potem w miarę łatwo zrealizować, a z dostępnych w miarę powszechnie sortów żwiru, 32-60 jest najbliższy ideałowi, chyba że znajdzie się czysty 16-32, lub będzie się nam chciało te kilkadziesiąt ton kamyków wypłukać przed zakopaniem...

----------


## marcinrenew

> Oczywiscie ze mniejsza granulacja 32-60mm jest zbyt wielka. Ciekawe kto to wymyslil i na podstawie czego?


Ja znalazłem tu: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...C-%C5%BCwirowy post #4 Adama cyt" Złoże można i należy wypełnić drobnicą - otoczaki o średnicy 35-65. Taką, jaką zdobędziesz."

Więc tak sobie poukładałem w głowie, że tak powinien być zbudowany żwirowiec.

----------


## witek_myslowice

Przy granulacji 16-32mm opór przejscia powietrza przez zwir jest stosunkowo maly - tak jak pisalem przy pelnej wydajnosci ok 120Pa. 
Sumaryczna powierzchnia w 1m3 kamyczków żwiru jest duża (dużo wieksza niz 32-60mm). Czyli wieksza powierzchnia styku powietrza z zwirem a za tym lepsze uzdatnienie powietrza w GWC zimą i latem.
Ponad to kamyczki zwiru sa blisko siebie, dlatego szybko wymieniaja sie energia - nastepuje szybka regeneracja temp zwiru w GWC z otaczajacym go gruntem rodzimym. 

Zgadzam się ze w zwirowniach - czysty zwir wystepuje tylko przy granulacji 2-8 i 8-16 - ten zwir stosuje sie do betonow towarowych i lepszych. Ten zwir jest plukany czysta woda. Jeszcze tzw pospółka (mieszanina piasku i zwiru) jest w miare czysta (do GWC sie nie nadaje). Pozostałe granulacje sa polproduktami ktore trzeba zmielic. Dlatego w projektach budowy GWC zalecam zeby pojechac do zwirowni i sprawdzic co chcą nam przywiezc na budowe. Brac do reki suchy zwir bo na nim widac muł itp. ktorego ze wzgledow higienicznych nie powinno byc. Mozna go plukac na budowie - np w starej taczce z otworami w dnie. Miedzy innymi dlatego budowa GWC zajmuje ok 4-5dni. 
Zobaczcie jakie parametry osiagają dobrze wykonane GWC z granulacja zwiru 16-32mm
http://www.eis.pl/vtx1800/ankieta1.jpg
http://www.eis.pl/vtx1800/ankieta2.jpg
http://www.eis.pl/vtx1800/ankieta3.jpg
http://www.eis.pl/vtx1800/ankieta4.jpg
To co wyzej pisze nie znaczy to że GWC w których jest wieksza granulacja nie beda dzialac.

----------


## ravbc

> Zobaczcie jakie parametry osiagają dobrze wykonane GWC z granulacja zwiru 16-32mm
> (...)
> To co wyzej pisze nie znaczy to że GWC w których jest wieksza granulacja nie beda dzialac.


Mnie tam te wyniki jakoś nie powalają. Powiedziałbym nawet, że nie odbiegają szczególnie od typowych GWC bezwymiennikowych, ale nawet glikolowe GWC mogą takie wyniki osiągać. Za to powiem, że budowa żwirowca ma sens tylko jak kupimy w miarę tani żwir i się przy nim za bardzo nie napracujemy (chyba, że ktoś lubi przewalać kamienie) - to i tak jest najdroższy możliwy rodzaj GWC - każdy inny wyjdzie taniej i będzie dawał podobne efekty...

----------


## _artur_

a czy zamiast maxowca można by zrobić cos podobnego z silikatow? takich z 9 ma dziurami, porobić dziury na wylot .. czy powierzchnia wymiany za mała?

----------


## jasiek71

> a czy zamiast maxowca można by zrobić cos podobnego z silikatow? takich z 9 ma dziurami, porobić dziury na wylot .. czy powierzchnia wymiany za mała?


a chce ci się przebijać otwory w kilkuset cegłach ...?

----------


## witek_myslowice

> Mnie tam te wyniki jakoś nie powalają........to i tak jest najdroższy możliwy rodzaj GWC - każdy inny wyjdzie taniej i będzie dawał podobne efekty...


Jak kogo, mnie powalaja raporty użytkowników z ankiet/y j/w w linkach
- zima moca kilkunastu Wat (rekuperatora) zagrzac powietrze do wentylacji o 35-40C - GWC+rekuperator
- latem moca +/- 150Wat (went.kanalowy) chłodzi powietrze z temp. 36 do 18C - taka jest potrzebna moc żeby mieć klimatyzację całego domu użytk.ok.150m2 - chłodzenie pokoi na poddaszu "rzecz bezcenna" - tym bardziej jak sa okna dachowe.

Porównanie cen rurowego i zwirowego GWC z 2006r:
http://www.instalator.pl/archi/2006/mi2(90)/16.pdf
http://www.instalator.pl/archi/2006/mi2(90)/17.pdf
Tabelka z artykulu:
http://taniaklima.pl/?p=galleryGalle...ent=7&iPhoto=3

Dyrektor zwirowni w kolo Raciborza stal sie Fanem zwirowych GWC - zapewnial że da 10% upust Klientom którzy oswiadcza ze buduja zwirowy GWC.
A zwir tam kosztuje 40zl tona brutto.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## jasiek71

> - latem moca +/- 150Wat (went.kanalowy) chłodzi powietrze z temp. 36 do 18C - taka jest potrzebna moc żeby mieć klimatyzację całego domu użytk.ok.150m2 - chłodzenie pokoi na poddaszu "rzecz bezcenna" - tym bardziej jak sa okna dachowe.


zapomniałeś tylko dodać że aby faktycznie to tak sprawnie działało trzeba mieć wentylacje wyporową ... :wink:

----------


## witek_myslowice

O ile wiem użytkownicy GWC z tych ankiet j/w nie mieli i zakladali ze chca miec "wentylacje wyporowa"

----------


## _artur_

> a chce ci się przebijać otwory w kilkuset cegłach ...?


a komuś chciało się rowki pod kable nacinać? a Tobie chce się kombinować te swoje wynalazki.. 
to nie problem.. silikaty są z dziewięcioma dziurami, ktore da się bez problemu wybić.. 




> Są silikaty z otworami, całkiem dużymi nawet, równiutkie więc ułożyć nie problem, odporność na ściskanie bardzo duża, chłonne jak gąbka więc z transport wilgoci w sam raz, na wapnie to nic tam nie zechce się zadomowić. Możesz spróbować. Tylko wątpliwe jak to właśnie zachowuje się w stale wilgotnym środowisku - czy się za szybko nie rozlasuje.


eee.. silikat chyba raczej nie będzie sie chciał rozlasować.. w końcu śmietniki i obory z silikatów stoją dużo lat.. 
chociaż nie wiem.. ktoś co wie na 100% się wypowie może..

----------


## nydar

Zastanawia mnie powód parcia do żwirowca czy ceramicznego GWC. Przecież w roku  są okresy ,że jest tam ciepło i wilgotno.Skoro można stosować takie rozwiązania ze względów geologicznych ,to można i rurowy.Wydaje się prosty,nie skomplikowany w utrzymaniu higieny.

----------


## nydar

Obory i śmietniki w innych warunkach wilgotnościowych funkcjonują.

----------


## surgi22

A większość z tych obór i śmietników stawiano z silikatów nie dlatego że są idealne do hodowli zwierząt ale dlatego że były dostępne i tanie ? Widział ktoś jak dziś wygląda nowoczesna chlewnia czy śmietnik ??

----------


## vega1

silikat w ziemie się nie nadaje. Są też pustaki betonowe z otworami, czy to stropowe czy fundamentowe. Ale poco to wszystko? To ma być proste. Banalne.

----------


## _artur_

ok, to rurowy chyba będzie

----------


## jasiek71

> O ile wiem użytkownicy GWC z tych ankiet j/w nie mieli i zakladali ze chca miec "wentylacje wyporowa"


a o ile im schładza się budynek dzięki GWC ???
to że z niego leci te 16 czy 17* to jeszcze nic nie znaczy ... :no:

----------


## surgi22

Zależy jakie ma zyski bytowe, jaką akumulację, i jaka jest wydajność GWC .Na pewno nie jest to klimatyzacja, choć w dobrze zaizolowanym domku w którym jest przemyślana ochrona przed nadmiernym przegrzewaniem od słonka poprawia komfort ( w końcu ma znaczenie czy dmucha nam 28C czy 18 C).

----------


## jasiek71

> Mój max-owiec leży zalany 10-12cm płytą z B15 i dzisiaj jeszcze nie daje więcej niż 11-12stC. Nie wiem kiedy to wszystko wyschnie i się ogrzeje ale jak ma być tak jak teraz to byłoby super.


o tej porze roku wszystkie poprawnie zrobione wymienniki mają te 11-12* ... :big tongue:

----------


## surgi22

Sprawdzianem wydajności GWC będzie lato jak pogrzeje np. przez 2 tygodnie do 35 C .

----------


## jasiek71

> To kiedy on będzie miał więcej niż 16? Jak w sierpniu-wrześniu to nic tylko się cieszyć.


te 16 -17* jest w sierpniu potem już zaczyna spadać ...
oczywiście wszystko zależy od wielkości wymiennika, głębokości zakopania i strumienia powietrza ...
twój zacznie poprawnie działać dopiero po 2-3 sezonach od zamieszkania i temperatura gruntu pod budynkiem się ustabilizuje ...

----------


## jasiek71

> Sprawdzianem wydajności GWC będzie lato jak pogrzeje np. przez 2 tygodnie do 35 C .


nie ma znaczenia ...
temperatura powietrza jest zależna od pory roku ...
w np. sierpniu leci ok 16*(+/ - 1*) niezależnie czy na zewnątrz jest 20 czy 35* , mój wymiennik pracuje cały rok na okrągło i nie ma czegoś takiego jak regeneracja ...

----------


## _artur_

ciekawe czy zrobił ktos rurowca (z załozenia szczelnego) pod rozsączalnikiem przydomowej oczyszczalni  :wink:  ? z nawilżaniem kłopotu nie ma  :wink:

----------


## surgi22

> nie ma znaczenia ...
> temperatura powietrza jest zależna od pory roku ...
> w np. sierpniu leci ok 16*(+/ - 1*) niezależnie czy na zewnątrz jest 20 czy 35* , mój wymiennik pracuje cały rok na okrągło i nie ma czegoś takiego jak regeneracja ...


Czyli nie ma znaczenia czy dmuchasz 150 m3 na h czy np. 500 m3 h  i masz stale 16 C ??? - śmiem wątpić ale może się mylę.

----------


## bluenet

Czy potwierdza się w praktyce stwierdzenie, że kanały spiro w porównaniu z uniflex+ są lepsze m.in. ze względu na mniejszą głośność spowodowaną większym przekrojem rury? Jakie jeszcze mogą wystąpić korzyści na rzecz spiro?

----------


## Arturo72

> Czy potwierdza się w praktyce stwierdzenie, że kanały spiro w porównaniu z uniflex+ są lepsze m.in. ze względu na mniejszą głośność spowodowaną większym przekrojem rury? Jakie jeszcze mogą wystąpić korzyści na rzecz spiro?


Jeśli puscisz w spiro 5m/s a w PE 1m/s to PE będą cichsze .Dla mnie spiro nie mają zalet.

----------


## witek_myslowice

> a o ile im schładza się budynek dzięki GWC ???
> to że z niego leci te 16 czy 17* to jeszcze nic nie znaczy ...


Trzeba zapewnic tyle wymian na godz. zeby schlodzic powietrze w budynku do wartosci normatywnej - czyli 25C. Praktycznie zeby latem sie nie przeziębić to powinna byc to róznica +/- 5C mniej w domu niż na zewnątrz. NAJWŻNIEJSZE jest to że obniża sie wilgotność powietrza które Idzie z GWC.

----------


## bluenet

> Jeśli puscisz w spiro 5m/s a w PE 1m/s to PE będą cichsze .Dla mnie spiro nie mają zalet.


A jakie ma zalety Uniflex+ wg. Ciebie?

----------


## Arturo72

> A jakie ma zalety Uniflex+ wg. Ciebie?


Nie istnieje tylko uniflex,są inne i tańsze systemy PE.Co do zalet to średnica,trwałość,brak konieczności izolowania,nie skomplikowana instalacja.

----------


## ravbc

> Czyli chłodnego do wentylacji nigdy nie zabraknie. Dlaczego więc tylko wyporowa jeśli mechaniczna spokojnie rozrzuci te m3 po całym mieszkaniu - jedna wymiana kubatury na godzinę to nie mało.


Jedna wymiana na godzinę jest niezauważalna, jeśli to chłodne powietrze jest najpierw mieszane z najcieplejszym pod sufitem. Potrzebne było by z 10 wymian na godzinę, żeby szybko poczuć efekt (oczywiście zakładm upał i ostre słońce na zewnątrz, oraz istnienie, nawet zacienionych, okien połaciowych). Dlatego wentylacja wyporowa jest skuteczniejsza  - tam nie chłodzimy ciepłego powietrza, tylko je wymieniamy na chłodne.

----------


## Arturo72

Dla uważających GWC za klimatyzator proponuje zmierzyć dokładnie wywiew z anemostatu i wyciągnąć wnioski,żeby nie było później zdziwienia czemu dom się nie schładza nawet przy 400m3/h  :smile:

----------


## herakles

Czy podczas "schładzania" domu nie należałoby również używać rekuperatora tylko że wpiętego "przed" GWC ???

----------


## matkor

> Dla uważających GWC za klimatyzator proponuje zmierzyć dokładnie wywiew z anemostatu


A jak ma działać klimatyzacja? Ma schładzać tylko powietrze, czy też ograniczać nagrzanie się struktury domu(ściań stropów itd)? (pytam bez podtekstów - na prawdę nie wiem, dotychczas, bez refleksji, przypuszczałem że chłodzi się cały dom... ).

----------


## Arturo72

> A jak ma działać klimatyzacja? Ma schładzać tylko powietrze, czy też ograniczać nagrzanie się struktury domu(ściań stropów itd)? (pytam bez podtekstów - na prawdę nie wiem, dotychczas, bez refleksji, przypuszczałem że chłodzi się cały dom... ).


Jeśli będziesz posiadał w domu wentyle do wentylacji o wydajności tak jak klimatyzatory a nawet większe czyli ok.3000-4000m3/h to odczujesz schładzanie ale nie przy 300m3/h na cały dom.Dlatego pisałem o przemierzeniu max.nawiewu w pomieszczeniu i zastanowienie się nad tym co taki nawiew może "zdziałać".Najlepszym sposobem na upał w domu jest ograniczenie słońca w domu a nie GWC czy wentylacja.

----------


## zbiq

Witam, 

Jestem na etapie  ścian fundamentowych i pomyślałem, że można się zastanowić na GWC...
Proszę o opinie jakiego typu GWC waszym zdaniem jest sens zrobienia, a może wg. waszych doświadczeń z posiadania GWC nie ma racji bytu ?

PZDR

----------


## Arturo72

> Witam, 
> Jestem na etapie ścian fundamentowych i pomyślałem, że można się zastanowić na GWC...
> Proszę o opinie jakiego typu GWC waszym zdaniem jest sens zrobienia, a może wg. waszych doświadczeń z posiadania GWC nie ma racji bytu ?
> PZDR


Jeśli już to tylko rurowy ale bez przegięć cenowych,wg mnie do max.500zł.
Moim zdaniem GWC nadaje się tylko do ochrony wymiennika w reku bo do niczego innego.

----------


## zbiq

> Jeśli już to tylko rurowy ale bez przegięć cenowych,wg mnie do max.500zł.
> Moim zdaniem GWC nadaje się tylko do ochrony wymiennika w reku bo do niczego innego.


Dzięki bardzo za odp. 
Nie liczę na zamianę GWC w klimatyzację jeżeli chodzi o ochronę to i owszem.
Mam w garażu  10 m pomarańczowej ruruy160.....może się nadadzą ?
Może jesteś w stanie podrzucić link lub dziennik budowy kogoś, kto coś takiego sam wykonywał ?

----------


## nydar

GWC jako klima. Ma sens pod warunkiem,że ściany,okna,strop mają straty mniejsze od energii jaką niesie 100kg powietrza schłodzonego z 30 do 15oc ,czyli tak +- 0,5kWh,lub wielokrotność.Wielokrotność oznacza,że np.straty między komfortem 24-25 w domu gdy na zewnątrz 30 wynoszą 1,5kWh,to tego powietrza o parametrach +15oC należy przepuścić 300kg/h,czyli 250m3/h.Działa przy wentylacji wyporowej.Przy normalnej znacznie więcej bo się miesza.

----------


## Arturo72

> Dzięki bardzo za odp. 
> Nie liczę na zamianę GWC w klimatyzację jeżeli chodzi o ochronę to i owszem.
> Mam w garażu 10 m pomarańczowej ruruy160.....może się nadadzą ?
> Może jesteś w stanie podrzucić link lub dziennik budowy kogoś, kto coś takiego sam wykonywał ?


Nie mam zapisanych konkretnych wykonań ale na forum jest tego trochę.Jeśli masz taką rurkę to się nada.

Przypomniała mi się słynna teoria TB,jeśli GWC to styknie 10mb  :wink:  
Sporo racji w tym jest...

----------


## Arturo72

> GWC jako klima. Ma sens pod warunkiem,że ściany,okna,strop mają straty mniejsze od energii jaką niesie 100kg powietrza schłodzonego z 30 do 15oc ,czyli tak +- 0,5kWh,lub wielokrotność.


Nie doceniasz słońca...
Ono nie ogląda się na izolację i straty przez przegrody.
Masz rację jeśli dom będzie całkowicie zaciemniony,w innym wypadku zapomnij o klimie z GWC  :smile:

----------


## _artur_

z jakiej rury proponujesz zrobić GWC rurowy za 500 zl?

----------


## nydar

Doceniam.doceniam,bo mi kuku robi od południa.Ale pokonam je niedługo.Aby GWC działało jako klima,nie trzeba dużo.Przecież delta T to tylko 5-6oC przy jasnych elewacjach.
Okna połaciowe kładą pomysł, czy nie zabezpieczone od promieniowania okna zachodnie.Wniosek.Problemem jest zabezpieczenie okien przed słoneczkiem.GWC da radę,tylko trzeba trochę pomóc.
Jak się postarać to i bez wentylatora zadziała w lecie.

----------


## zbiq

Panowie macie jakiś namiar ba rurowy GWC - szkic czy cuś ?\

----------


## nydar

Nie idzie zrobić,bo jest tak prosty.Poczytaj.
Schemat: I--------------I . Ze spadkiem do czerpni.Czerpnia na bazie trójnika z kilkoma wiadrami grubego żwiru.

----------


## jasiek71

> Dla uważających GWC za klimatyzator proponuje zmierzyć dokładnie wywiew z anemostatu i wyciągnąć wnioski,żeby nie było później zdziwienia czemu dom się nie schładza nawet przy 400m3/h


jak masz wentylacje wyporową to będzie działało ... :wink:

----------


## nydar

Dla jasności . Wyporowa to taka co dołem wlata a górą wylata.Taka grawitacyjna ,ale jakby w ,,mądrzejszy" sposób ujęta.Co nie oznacza,że to to samo. .Grawitacyjna to czerpie ze szpar w oknach i drzwiach.A wyporowa czerpie z jednego czy dwóch punktów(może być wstępnie podgrzane siłami natury,np.GWC)

----------


## jasiek71

> Czyli nie ma znaczenia czy dmuchasz 150 m3 na h czy np. 500 m3 h  i masz stale 16 C ??? - śmiem wątpić ale może się mylę.


u mnie praktycznie nie widać różnicy ... :no:

----------


## nydar

W funkcji długości i głębokości jest to możliwe.Stąd surgi się myli.

----------


## Arturo72

> z jakiej rury proponujesz zrobić GWC rurowy za 500 zl?


Ja mam ze zwykłej drenażowej bez otworów fi 125mm 2x20mb,działa od września ub roku bez zarzutów.
Oczywiście nie proponuje,to mój wymysł oparty na pozytywnych doświadczeniach SUSPENSER-a z tymi rurami  :smile:

----------


## Arturo72

> Problemem jest zabezpieczenie okien przed słoneczkiem.GWC da radę,tylko trzeba trochę pomóc.
> .


O właśnie,jeśli 1 warunek zostanie spełniony to 2 nie jest konieczny do utrzymania znośnych temperatur w domu w upały.

----------


## nydar

GWC z higroskopinego materiału to błąd.Czasami tam jest ciepło i wilgotno.Zwłaszcza na jesień.Ciepło i wilgotno to życie.Niekoniecznie dla nas dobre.

----------


## _artur_

a rurowiec z szarych rur fi200 zamiast z pomarańczowych?

----------


## surgi22

OK nydar skoro twój GWC jak i ( jaśka71 ) działają tak super w lecie to dlaczego Ci się dom latem przegrzewa - bo przyznasz że 27-28 C to latem nie jest komfort ? Czyżby immanentna wada szkieletowca ( tj. brak akumulacji ) powodowała że nawet ,,super" GWC sobie nie radzi ?? Czy jednak te temperatury 16 C to latem przy 150 m3/h  a przy 500 m3/h to już troszkę wyżej ??

----------


## Arturo72

> OK nydar skoro twój GWC jak i ( jaśka71 ) działają tak super w lecie to dlaczego Ci się dom latem przegrzewa - bo przyznasz że 27-28 C to latem nie jest komfort ? Czyżby immanentna wada szkieletowca ( tj. brak akumulacji ) powodowała że nawet ,,super" GWC sobie nie radzi ?? Czy jednak te temperatury 16 C to latem przy 150 m3/h a przy 500 m3/h to już troszkę wyżej ??


Żaden GWC nawet z 10st.C na wyjściu nie ochłodzi domu ani nie zapobiegnie nagrzaniu przy wydajności 150-300m3/h jeśli okna nie będą zakryte czarną zasłoną obojętnie czy to będzie wentylacja wyporowa czy wentylacja nawiewno-wywiewna.
Cudowna moc wentylacji wyporowej jest "lekko" naciągana.

----------


## surgi22

Mam GGWC z reku i wentylacją wyporową ( nawiewy chłodnego w podłodze lub 10-15 cm od podłogi w ścianach, wywiewy - anemostaty w suficie ) i nawet przy 350m3/h bez zasłoniętych rolet od południa ( pomimo znacznej masy akumulacyjnej  - dwa stropów betonowych i wylewki , gres ) o komforcie termicznym tj.23 C w domu przy 28-30 C na zewnątrz można pomarzyć.

----------


## nydar

Nie o cudach mówimy a o fizyce.Oczywiste chyba ,że ciepłe się unosi i jeżeli nie jest mieszane  to  wyporowa będzie skuteczniejsza.
Co do ,,mocy" GWC. Nie jest powalająca,ale mam nadal nie zabezpieczone południowe okna  (cała ściana od podłogi do sufitu),stąd 27oC w słoneczny dzień.Ale jak wyłączę GWC to mam przeszło 30.Z kolei ja mam spuszczone rzymskie kotary a słońce nie operuje na posadzkę,to mam 25oC.
Będzie osłona zewnętrzna przed słońcem ,będzie 23oC w środku.

----------


## surgi22

Marzyciel. 23 C będzie jak nikogo nie będzie w domu, nie będziesz gotował, włączał radia, telewizora, komputera i otwierał drzwi. W normalnym użytkowaniu stawiam dobre wino że Ci się to nie uda ( tj. 23 C w domu przy 30 C na zewnątrz - nawet jeśli będziesz dmuchał 300 m3/h ). Jeśli jesteś zainteresowany zakładem szczegóły na priv.

----------


## nydar

Przyjmuje zakład.Dobre wino to drogie wino.Zacznij zbierać kasę. :yes:

----------


## surgi22

Zakład stoi . Rozumiem że potwierdzasz że uda ci się przy 2-3 tygodniach upałów *powyżej 30 C* przy normalnie użytkowanym domu tj. gotowanie, pranie, sprzątanie, wszyscy użytkownicy w domu ( a nie na wakacjach ), włączone oświetlenie, TV, komputer itp. itd. osiągnąć w swoim szkieletowym domu bez klimatyzacji ( tylko z gwc)* 23 C* . Potwierdź na priv.

----------


## furmanek

Witam wszystkich,jako że to mój pierwszy post,mimo że czytam Forum od lat.

Kończę właśnie budowę domu i czas na GWC żwirowe,ale:

Nie potrafię wydedukować z lektury wątku "GWC-100 sposobów..."
ile m3 otoczaków wrzucić w ziemię aby odpowiednio przewymiarować
GWC i zapewnić mu stałą pracę zimą bez przerw na regenerację.
I jakie optymalne wymiary/proporcje  złoża wybrać ?
A na jakiej głębokości umieścić górną powierzchnię złoża,przy założeniu
obłożenie 10 cm styro z 1m zakładem poza złoże ?

Założenia:
dom: 20 cm styroduru pod płytą fundamentową
        ściany-25 cm BK gatunku 500+ 20 cm grafitowego styro lambda 0.032
        dach 30 cm wełna
        powierzchnia podłóg 184 m2  kubatura ogrzewana około 480 m3
        WM z centralą went. Berluf Selen II ( 2 hybrydowe wymienniki ciepła-cokolwiek to znaczy)
        poziom wody gruntowej poniżej 6m ppt,głębokość przemarzania 1,4 m
        grunt glina piaszczysta,wilgotna
        otoczaki będą płukane frakcji 60-100 mm (drobniejszych nie znalazłem w pobliżu)
        planowana instalacja zraszania złoża

Będę Wam wdzięczny za pomoc ,bo w tym wątku są na tem temat sprzeczne informacje.

Pozdrawiam Andrzej

----------


## witek_myslowice

Piesz o zwirowym GWC. Na str.
taniaklima.pl jest sporo informacji nt zwirowego GWC
Pozdrawiam

----------


## jasiek71

> Mam GGWC z reku i wentylacją wyporową


a ja czy nydar GWC bez reku ... :big tongue: 
porównujesz nieporównywalne ... :wink:

----------


## jasiek71

> jeśli okna nie będą zakryte czarną zasłoną


a dlaczego czarną ...?

----------


## surgi22

Nic nie porównuję tylko piszę o swoich wątpliwościach odnośnie wydajności chłodniczej GWC. A zakład z nydarem stoi ( PS możesz dołączyć ).

----------


## witek_myslowice

> Nic nie porównuję tylko piszę o swoich wątpliwościach odnośnie wydajności chłodniczej GWC.


To jest kwestia ilosci wymian powietrza w budynku. Jeżeli budynek nie jest mocno "przeszklony" (max25%) to musi byc min. srednio 1,5wym./h - parter mniej góra więcej. Od strony poludniowej i z oknami dachowymi jeszcze wiecej.
Wtedy GWC bedzie potrafił spełnić normy które beda kwalifikowac budynek do klimatyzowanych.

----------


## surgi22

No to tak na szybko przy 140-150 m2 powierzchni domu mamy ok. 450 m3 kubatury , to 1,5 wymiany to jedyne 675 m3/h   a więcej np. 2-3 krotność to 900 - 1350 m3 . Jakie przewody ( chyba 200mm ) i jaki wentylator da radę to przepchnąć ( na pewno nie będzie brał 100 W tylko 500-800 W  dla wymian 900-1350m3/H) . Większość WM jest na kanałach 150 - 180mm ( lub ich ekwiwalentach w PE ) i wentylatory 250-350 W max i przepychają do 500-600 m3 /H ). Klimatyzację za pomocą GWC można między bajki włożyć.

----------


## adam_mk

NIE!!!
Tylko do problemu nieco odmiennie trzeba podejść!
I - jak zwykle - nie jest dla każdego.
Wielu już zbudowało i rujnować nie będą...

Adam M.

----------


## surgi22

Ale gdzie jest błąd w tym co napisałem ?? Nie mówię że GWC jest bee bo mam sam i sobie chwalę, ale nie jest on w stanie zastąpić klimatyzacji w domu w którym nie ma możliwości ( np. przez brak akumulacji ) zabezpieczenia przed zyskami bytowymi czy słonecznymi ( duże przeszklenia od południa , zachodu, w połaci dachowej, brak okapów, rolet , żaluzji ). Jak sam Adamie wielokrotnie mówiłeś powietrze to bardzo lichy nośnik energii  :smile:

----------


## witek_myslowice

> No to tak na szybko przy 140-150 m2 powierzchni domu mamy ok. 450 m3 kubatury , to 1,5 wymiany to jedyne 675 m3/h   a więcej np. 2-3 krotność..... Klimatyzację za pomocą GWC można między bajki włożyć.


Chyba za szybko i za szeroko: Dom - 150m2 x 2,6m. wys.pom.= 390m3 x 1,5 wymiany/h = 585m3/h - nie wiem dlaczego j/w 2-3krotność wymian? Przyjmuję wieksza niz potrzeba srednice kanału z GWC czyli 250mm. To jest dom jednorodzinny a nie hala produkcyjna lub pokój biurowy w którym siedzi kilka osób - wtedy 2-3krotna jest uzasadniona. 
Jeżeli przeszklenie ścian jest standardowe czyli do 25% to wystarczy 1,5wymiany. Wentylator do pokonania oporu żwiru (+/-120Pa) o mocy ok 150W - niech to bedzie nawet 200W - tą moca mamy pełnowartościową klimatyzacje CAŁEGO domu. Prosze popatrzec na ankiety na poprzednich stronach - ci Inwestorzy maja KLIMATYZACJE w swoich domach. Która na dodatek nie mieli w kolko tego samego powietrza (jak w splitach) tylko dostarcza ciagle swieze o obniżonej wilgotnosci bo jej nadmiar skroplił sie na kamyczkach żwiru w GWC. Nie ma więc "porno i dusno"  :wink:

----------


## witek_myslowice

> Ankieta to nie klimatyzacja i jak zwykle zamiast się spierać można policzyć.
> Ile ciepła należy odebrać z pomieszczeń?


Nie mam nic przeciwko obliczeniom, założeniom itp ilosci i wydajnosci splitów. 
Ankiety to jest praktyczne odczucia użytkownikow GWC. Jeżeli On pisze (nowy dom) że musi założyć termostat lub regulator obrotów wentylatora bo jest mu zimno i musi otworzyć okna a na zewnatrz jest 35C. Boi sie wyjsc na zewnatrz bo dopiero co wyleczył przeziębienie - klime w samochodzie ustawił zbyt nisko.




> Ile m3/h dostarcza GWC a ile split?
> Jaka jest temp. z GWC a jaka ze splita?
> Bez odp. na te pytania porównywanie GWC do splita jest mocno naciągane.


To prawda z splita jest o wiele niższą temperatura. Dlatego ilość wymian z GWC jest duża żeby chłodzic wszystko co w domu jest.
Oczywiście konkurencję split wygra - z tym sie zgadzam - to jest bezdyskusyjne.
Tylko czystość powietrza z GWC jest bezdyskusyjna i koszty jego chłodzenia mimo jego bardzo wys. temp zewnętrznej np35C sa wielo,wielo,wielo-krotnie nizsze.
Splity w kołko macieju (mielą) schładzaja jedno i to samo zużyte powietrze - dlatego im jest łatwiej "pokonać" zwirowy GWC.
Nie mniej utrzymanie normatywnej temp w pomieszczeniach 25C z obnizona wilgotnoscia jest bezproblemowe.

----------


## furmanek

> Witam wszystkich,jako że to mój pierwszy post,mimo że czytam Forum od lat.
> 
> Kończę właśnie budowę domu i czas na GWC żwirowe,ale:
> 
> Nie potrafię wydedukować z lektury wątku "GWC-100 sposobów..."
> ile m3 otoczaków wrzucić w ziemię aby odpowiednio przewymiarować
> GWC i zapewnić mu stałą pracę zimą bez przerw na regenerację.
> I jakie optymalne wymiary/proporcje  złoża wybrać ?
> A na jakiej głębokości umieścić górną powierzchnię złoża,przy założeniu
> ...


Witam ponownie !

Niezawodny i wszędobylski  adam_mk
był uprzejmy udzielić odpowiedzi na pytanie w ramach  PW
tak więc temat zamknięty.
Wielkie dzięki Adamie ! Zdrowotności Ci  zyczę ! 
Pozdrawiam wszystkich.

----------


## _artur_

rewelacja.. to skasuj posty bo po co inni mają się czegoś dowiedzieć..

----------


## nydar

W rozważaniu możliwości GWC jako ,,klimatyzatora" należało by podkreślić ,że istotnych jest wiele czynników mających wpływ na to czy GWC da radę czy nie.
Jednym z nich jest np.dach i poddasze.U mnie funkcjonuje to w ten sposób, że w słoneczny dzień temp.poszycia dachu (maj) to ok.70oC.Temperatura pod sufitem to 27oC.Powietrze z pod sufitu kierowane jest na poddasze nieużytkowe(75m3/h). Temperatura na poddaszu .......+20-22oC.
Konia z rzędem kto zgadnie dlaczego?

----------


## nydar

Ja wiem,ale potraktujmy to jako zabawę intelektualną .Podpowiem,że rozwiązanie tkwi w ,,po pewnym czasie".

----------


## adam_mk

artstarz
Czytaj co piątą stronę to też zapytasz!
 :Lol: 
Wstyd, że przypomniałem to, co głęboko już jest zakopane w rozważaniach - ILE DA?
Zaczęło się od - PO CO I JAK ZROBIĆ...
Dawno...
Pytał furmanek na forum.
Czemu nie odpowiedziałeś albo linki nie rzuciłeś?

Adam M.

----------


## nydar

Średnia temp. dobowa za maj to 14-15oC a izolacja to celuloza.Ot i niezbędne szczegóły.

----------


## furmanek

> rewelacja.. to skasuj posty bo po co inni mają się czegoś dowiedzieć..


Gdzież bym tam kasował swoje 2 jedyne,świeżutkie posty na forum  :Smile:  
Ku nauce potomnym ( znając dobroć adama-mk i jego altruistyczne skłonności
do dzielenia się wiedzą  tuszę, iż się na mnie nie obruszy ) wklejam Jego odpowiedź:

"Witaj
Zasada, która się dobrze sprawdza przy żwirowcu to:
Powierzchnia po podłogach / 10 = m3 żwiru w złożu.
To dla pracy ciągłej, całodobowej, bez regeneracji jest najmniejsza sensowna ilość.
Kompromis pomiędzy kosztem a założeniami/celami mu stawianymi.
Dodatkowo...
Optymalnym kształtem jest kwadrat (patrząc z góry).
Ma najmniejsze opory, które i tak są bardzo nikłe.
Zasilanie/pobór powietrza trzeba koniecznie ustawić po przekatnej.
Czasem, jak nie da sie inaczej, robi się dwa kwadraty (mniejsze) ze wspólnym bokiem (wylotem do domu) i dwoma czerpniami.
Wtedy takie coś bardziej długie jak szerokie wychodzi.
Grubość złoża to najczęściej 60-80cm.
Trzeba te m3 przeliczyć na taką warstwę.

Ty masz 180m2 co wskazuje na jakieś 18m3 żwiru.
Strzelając..
5 x 5 x 0,7 = 17,5 m3
Ale....
Rury sprzedają 0,5mb, 1mb, 3mb i 6mb.
Trzeba by co ciąć czy składać...
Robiąc 6 x 6 x 0,7 = 25,2m3
Byłoby nieco lepsze (bo tu przewymiarowanie szkodzi tylko na kieszeń).
Można też (3 x 3 + 3 x 3) x 0,7 z dwoma czerpniami.

Dół złoża na około -2m ppt a wtedy góra byłaby na - 1,3m.
Trzeba by to przykryć jakim styropianem.
Piszesz o "zimie stuletniej" i przemarzaniu do -1,4m.
Wydaje mi się, że dobrze by było w tej sytuacji postarać się posadzić go o te pół metra głębiej, czyli na -2,5m ppt.
Robi sie go raz na wiele stuleci (bo tyle wytrzymuje spokojnie) to warto.
Ale...
Teren to glina, a NIKT jeszcze nie znalazł gliny suchej - pod ziemią!
Stworzysz pustkę w tej glinie, do której bedą się sączyły z niej nadmiary wody!
W bardzo niekorzystnych warunkach - złoże wypełni się wodą, bo musi!
Trzeba by było do samego dna złoża wprowadzić pionowo jaki kawałek rury na tyle szerokiej, aby w niej jaką tanią pompkę z pływakowym załącznikiem wstawić.

Dziura na 3m o średnicy około 1m.
Wykładasz geowłukniną, żeby nie zamuliło.
Zasypujesz do -2,5mb żwirem i na tym żwirze stawiasz tę pionową rurę.
POTEM składasz złoże żwirowe (na -2,5m ppt).
Co by się nie działo - dasz rade tego żwirowca nawet "umyć", bo piszesz coś o zraszaniu....
Zraszanie złoża w glinach nie jest konieczne, ale nie jest drogie i nie przeszkadza.
Najwyżej - zapomnisz o nim... "  / adam_mk/

----------


## _artur_

no i git  :wink: 
a jakby żwirowiec miał być prostokątny np. 4x8 czy jakies takie proporcje to rury wlotowe i wylotowe umieścić najlepiej no dłuższym czy któtszym boku?

----------


## jasiek71

> Klimatyzację za pomocą GWC można między bajki włożyć.


ale czego ty od GWC oczekujesz ...?
18*  w chałupie ...?
nie porównuj tego z klimatyzatorem bo zupełnie inaczej działa ...

----------


## jasiek71

> Średnia temp. dobowa za maj to 14-15oC a izolacja to celuloza.Ot i niezbędne szczegóły.


to coś ala tych moich obserwacji z ubiegłego sezonu ...
w środku lata temperatura w chałupie jest podobna do temp. wylewek i ścian ...

----------


## surgi22

> Chyba za szybko i za szeroko: Dom - 150m2 x 2,6m. wys.pom.= 390m3 x 1,5 wymiany/h = 585m3/h - nie wiem dlaczego j/w 2-3krotność wymian? Przyjmuję wieksza niz potrzeba srednice kanału z GWC czyli 250mm. To jest dom jednorodzinny a nie hala produkcyjna lub pokój biurowy w którym siedzi kilka osób - wtedy 2-3krotna jest uzasadniona. 
> Jeżeli przeszklenie ścian jest standardowe czyli do 25% to wystarczy 1,5wymiany. Wentylator do pokonania oporu żwiru (+/-120Pa) o mocy ok 150W - niech to bedzie nawet 200W - tą moca mamy pełnowartościową klimatyzacje CAŁEGO domu. Prosze popatrzec na ankiety na poprzednich stronach - ci Inwestorzy maja KLIMATYZACJE w swoich domach. Która na dodatek nie mieli w kolko tego samego powietrza (jak w splitach) tylko dostarcza ciagle swieze o obniżonej wilgotnosci bo jej nadmiar skroplił sie na kamyczkach żwiru w GWC. Nie ma więc "porno i dusno"


Piszesz bo masz GWC i tak dobrze działa czy przeczytałeś i tak piszesz ? Możesz policzyć ile KW ciepła może ,,usunąć'' w ciągu godziny 600 m3 powietrzna o wilgotności np. 40 - 50 % ?   Wiesz jakie masz zyski bytowe na h np. przy włączonym gotowaniu, praniu, TV , komputerze , itp. oraz zyski z zewnątrz ( np. 35 C ) ?? Jak znasz odpowiedź na te pytania to podaj , chętnie przedyskutuję.

----------


## nydar

Cała tajemnica tkwi w cieple właściwym izolacji .Celuloza ma je wyższe prawie trzy razy od wełny czy styropianu. Za czym izolacja zdąży się nagrzać,przychodzi zmierzch i chłód.Ciepło zgromadzone w zewnętrznej części nie wchodzi do środka,tylko na zewnątrz bo tam gradient lepszy.W lipcu też działa tylko trochę słabiej.Zauważ,że średnia dobowa temperatura w upalne lipcowe dni to +/- 18-19oC.Stąd poddasze izolowane celulozą i bez połaciowych okien zawsze będzie chłodniejsze od tego izolowanego wełną mineralną czy styropianem.

----------


## surgi22

> ale czego ty od GWC oczekujesz ...?
> 18*  w chałupie ...?
> nie porównuj tego z klimatyzatorem bo zupełnie inaczej działa ...


Koledze nie chce się przeczytać ze zrozumieniem . Wiem jaka jest różnica między GWC a klimatyzacją , używam i jednego( w domu )  i drugiego ( w pracy i w samochodzie ). Pisze tylko że wydajności GWC nie da się porównać do klimatyzacji i dlatego trudno jest za pomocą samego GWC uzyskać komfort termiczny latem - tj.22- 23 C  ( zwłaszcza w dobrze ocieplonych domach bez akumulacji ) . Bez rozsądnego ograniczenia zysków słonecznych w lecie ( prawidłowo rozplanowane okapy, rolety, dzewa itp. itd.) ,  i zmniejszenie tzw. zysków bytowych ( energooszczędne lodówki, pralki, oświetlenie LED itp. itd. ) nie ma możliwości aby sam GWC dał nam komfort ( błagam nie piszcie że 27 C na poddaszu w lecie jest OK bo tak nie jest ). Ja np. dzięki zastosowaniu w salonie zamiast 15 halogenów 50 W  15 Led 6 W nie musze 1/3 chłodu uzyskanego z GWC przeznaczać na zrekompensowanie grzania oświetlenia.

----------


## surgi22

> Cała tajemnica tkwi w cieple właściwym izolacji .Celuloza ma je wyższe prawie trzy razy od wełny czy styropianu. Za czym izolacja zdąży się nagrzać,przychodzi zmierzch i chłód.Ciepło zgromadzone w zewnętrznej części nie wchodzi do środka,tylko na zewnątrz bo tam gradient lepszy.W lipcu też działa tylko trochę słabiej.Zauważ,że średnia dobowa temperatura w upalne lipcowe dni to +/- 18-19oC.Stąd poddasze izolowane celulozą i bez połaciowych okien zawsze będzie chłodniejsze od tego izolowanego wełną mineralną czy styropianem.


 To może podaj ile masz ton ( kg) tej celulozy na strychu ? jakie jest jej ciepło właściwe i ile może zakumulować tego ciepła ?  policzymy ile możesz uzyskać ciepła z zewnątrz np. od słonka i sprawdzimy czy twoja teoria jest prawdziwa czy nie .

----------


## nydar

Myślę że z 1000kg na strychu-połaci dachu jest. Ciepło właściwe to ok.2100J/ kg/K.
Nie panikuj przedmiot zakładu to nie majątek.
Szyby od słonka trzeba odgrodzić,a z rozproszonym promieniowaniem GWC i celuloza sobie poradzi.

----------


## jasiek71

> Ja np. dzięki zastosowaniu w salonie zamiast 15 halogenów 50 W  15 Led 6 W nie musze 1/3 chłodu uzyskanego z GWC przeznaczać na zrekompensowanie grzania oświetlenia.


przecież do tego nie trzeba nawet GWC ...
wystarczy tylko skuteczna wentylacja ...

a tak swoją drogą ...
na początku w moim domu nie było GWC...
potem była standardowa WM z GWC...
a teraz jest hybryda bazująca na wentylacji wyporowej ...
wiem czym się różnią i jak zachowuje się budynek...

----------


## surgi22

Ile masz okien dachowych i ile na h uzyskujesz z nich kw ciepła przy ciepłym letnim słonecznym dniu ? 
PS. nie panikuje - jestem spokojny o wynik zakładu  jak napisałem ja lubię czerwone , półsłodkie  :roll eyes:

----------


## nydar

Ty jasiek masz rację.Trzeba to skomplikować aby było droższe.Uwierzą że jest skuteczne.

----------


## surgi22

OK to podaj  jasiek ile możesz usunąć kw ciepła w lecie przy temperaturze 30C na dworze i 25 C w środku przy pomocy samej wentylacji - bo moim skromnym zdaniem wielkie zero - , usuwasz z domu powietrze o temp 25 C a w to miejsce zaciąga do środka 30 C  ( tak działa wentylacja ).

----------


## surgi22

> Ty jasiek masz rację.Trzeba to skomplikować aby było droższe.Uwierzą że jest skuteczne.


A może coś merytorycznego ??

----------


## nydar

Nie mam dachowych okien.A te 13-cie szt.od południa będzie w ciągu kilku najbliższych dni zabezpieczonych

----------


## surgi22

Ok zamykasz rolety zewnętrzne ( no wewnętrze to kicha ) na amen i co masz ciemno czy włączasz oświetlenie - ile W masz w oświetleniu ?

----------


## jasiek71

> OK to podaj  jasiek ile możesz usunąć kw ciepła w lecie przy temperaturze 30C na dworze i 25 C w środku przy pomocy samej wentylacji - bo moim skromnym zdaniem wielkie zero - , usuwasz z domu powietrze o temp 25 C a w to miejsce zaciąga do środka 30 C  ( tak działa wentylacja ).


na początek zacznijmy od średniej temperatury dobowej ... :wink: 
zgadnij dlaczego większość budynków dość szybko łapie te 25-26*  przy fali upałów ...

pisałeś coś o mocy halogenów  a nie wychładzaniu budynku ...

----------


## nydar

Żadnych rolet .Wyśle ci zdjęcie .
Dobrze że piszesz tylko o smaku i o kolorze ,bo o ilości nie wspomniałeś :big grin: .
Dobrej nocy wszystkim.

----------


## surgi22

Nie kolego - pisałem o jednym i drugim - uwierz mi że przy np. 15 halogenach w salonie w lecie ( 900 W/H ) w dobrze ocieplonym szkieletowcu masz saunę, Dlatego chcąc wykorzystać w pełni GWC i uniknąć drogiej klimatyzacji trzeba GWC pomóc ( dać mu szansę aby zadziałał ) - zmniejszyć zyski bytowe i słoneczne, zwiększyć akumulacyjność budynku. Jak pisze Adam K  powietrze to bardzo lichy nośnik energii.

----------


## surgi22

> Żadnych rolet .Wyśle ci zdjęcie .
> Dobrze że piszesz tylko o smaku i o kolorze ,bo o ilości nie wspomniałeś.
> Dobrej nocy wszystkim.


OK dobranoc  PS ale jeszcze z Wami nie skończyłem  :bash:

----------


## witek_myslowice

> Piszesz bo masz GWC i tak dobrze działa czy przeczytałeś i tak piszesz?


Projektuje żwirowe GWC - małe i duze na wydajnosc np kilkadziesiat tys.m3/h i małe dla domów jednorodzinnych.



> Możesz policzyć ile KW ciepła może ,,usunąć'' w ciągu godziny 600 m3 powietrzna o wilgotności np. 40 - 50 % ?   Wiesz jakie masz zyski bytowe na h np. przy włączonym gotowaniu, praniu, TV , komputerze , itp. oraz zyski z zewnątrz ( np. 35 C ) ?? Jak znasz odpowiedź na te pytania to podaj , chętnie przedyskutuję.


Oczekujesz elementów audyt budynku - konkretnego budynku. Potrzebnych jest kilkadziesiat danych - cześć z nich tu wymieniłes. Przepraszam, ale szkoda mi czasu na to.

----------


## adam_mk

witek
Podaj zasady.
Nie licz tego!
Sami sobie poradzą, bo są kumaci.

artstarz
4 x 8 to przecież 4 x 4 + 4 x 4
Wtedy dylematu nie ma...

Adam M.

----------


## witek_myslowice

> witek
> Podaj zasady.
> Nie licz tego!.....


Narazilem Ci - nie mysle jak Ty - chcesz mnie poddac egzaminowi. Nie dam sie sprowokowac. Patrzac na Twoje zaangazowanie i autorytet ktory tu Masz nie mam szans na polemike.
W takiej sytuacji na listach dyskusyjnych czegos takiego sie nie robi. Zamykam ten temat

----------


## cruz

> Nie kolego - pisałem o jednym i drugim - uwierz mi że przy np. 15 halogenach w salonie w lecie ( 900 W/H ) w dobrze ocieplonym szkieletowcu masz saunę, Dlatego chcąc wykorzystać w pełni GWC i uniknąć drogiej klimatyzacji trzeba GWC pomóc ( dać mu szansę aby zadziałał ) - zmniejszyć zyski bytowe i słoneczne, zwiększyć akumulacyjność budynku. Jak pisze Adam K  powietrze to bardzo lichy nośnik energii.



Należy leczyć przyczynę a nie skutki.
Przyczyna - zastosowane oświetlenie które więcej ogrzewa niż świeci.
Skutek - grzanie chałupy oświetleniem.
Prawidłowe leczenie - zamontowanie oświetlenia które świeci a nie grzeje.

Czy nikt nie słyszał o żarówkach ledowych?

----------


## adam_mk

Oj Witku!
Nie miałem złych intencji - czepiania się czegokolwiek.
Liczyłem na to, ze napiszesz, że te zmiany nie przebiegają, najczęściej, liniowo.
Że jest to bardziej całka jak liczenie stanów początku i końca - sugerowanych bilansem cieplnym...
Dla mnie jest oczywiste, ze sumowanie stanów cząstkowych powstających w wyniku superpozycji wielu zmiennych łatwe nie jest.
Zwykle budujący nie zagłębiają się aż tak w inżynierskie obliczenia - zostawiając to konstruktorom i architektom
(A ci z kolei często stosują tabele zamiast liczyć za każdym razem)
Lepiej lub gorzej (w zależności od intuicji) poruszamy się w obszarze przybliżeń weryfikowanych lepiej lub gorzej dobranym eksperymentem.
Stąd robią się spory i starcia merytoryczne, które jednak coś wnoszą.
Zobacz choćby dyskusję o ppm CO2, temperaturze, wilgotności i stratyfikacji - w efekcie cały epos o wentylacji wyporowej...
Musiałem wyrazić się jakoś niezręcznie, skoro moją wypowiedź wziąłeś przeciw sobie.
Nie miałem takich intencji!

Adam M.

----------


## _artur_

> artstarz
> 4 x 8 to przecież 4 x 4 + 4 x 4
> Wtedy dylematu nie ma...


Właśnie tak mi nie pasuje bo o ile Cię dobrze zrozumiałem to musiałbym zrobić dwie czerpnie? 

teraz w projekcie mam tak:
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/...wantylacja.jpg
czyli rurowiec ale równie dobrze może to być żwirowy..
ale miejsce to samo..
jakbyś mógł zerknąć i napisac jak rury i gdzie w żwirowcu byś dał

Pozdrawiam

----------


## lockter

Na początku dziękuję za wiele informacji jakie można tutaj uzyskać. Uparłem się i czytam ten wątek od początku do końca. Trwa to już chyba 2 tyg bo czasu mało ale jestem już gdzieś na str. 146  :smile:  niezłe osiągnięcie samo w sobie ale uparłem się aby dowiedzieć się jak najwięcej by nie pytać o to co już było. Zmiarzam dotrzeć do końca oczywiście ale jako, że zbliża się czas decyzji prosiłbym o poradę bo nie bardzo wiem co w moim przypadku zrobić.

Dom się buduje, WM z rekuperacją będzie. GWC zapragnąłem ze względu możliwości ograniczenia zamarzania reku w zimie i może lekkiego schłodzenia w lecie. Problem w tym, że nie bardzo wiem jaki bo mam dośc specyficzną sytuację na działce i dlatego prosiłbym i poradę. 

Nie mam niestety badań geo, mam opinie z zasłyszenia oraz to co udało mi się dostrzeć na przestrzeni ostatnich miesięcy na wierzchu. Teraz jednak wiadomo jaka jest pogoda i sytuacja pogodowa - woda stoi. Wiem że grunt jest gliniasty praktycznie już pod humusem. 

Doświadczenia jak to wygląda:
- u sąsiadów na zagospodarowanych działkach wody nie widać w ogóle,
- moja działka jest w trakcie budowy, wiadomo - porozjeżdżana, brak zieleni, ogólnie po deszczach jest bardzo mokro i woda potrafi stać długo, przed miesiącem, po ulewnych deszczach było miejscami bardzo mokro - woda stała na wierzchu wielkimi kałużami. Po tygodniu zeszła (miejscami nie całkiem) i kopałem słupki na ogrodzenie. Na głebokości około 50cm na całej długości jednego boku działki (ponad 30m) miałem wodę. I to taką wodę, że aby słupki jakoś ustawić musiałem w wiercone wiertnicą dziury upchać sporo odłamków budowlanych - połamane pustaki, jakiś beton pokruszony itp. Generalnie to można było wsadzić tam całe 2 cegły i znikały w tej wodzie na wysokość. Miałem wrażenie że tam jest po prostu niezła dziura wypełniona wodą. Tak to wyglądało,
- w listopadzie kopane pod fundamenty - suchutko, glina była ale sucha, miejscami piasek suchy

Teraz zwątpiłem, który GWC będzie ok. Początkowo chciałem rurowca bo wydaje mi się najprostszy w realizacji. Wypuściłem do tego fi200 pod fundamentem. Do tego mam ugadane z wykonawcą że wykop i ułożenie zrobi w ramach kosztu budowy. Potem czytałem ten wątek czytałem i widząc tą wodę mówię - super, idealne warunki na glikolowca. Ale jeszcze dzwoniłem do geodety który tam działki wytyczał i jest z tego terenu więc zna ziemię Mówi że woda tam będzie bardzo nisko, czyli jest sucho. Jakieś kilkaset metrów niedaleko jest wyrobisko ciegielni i tam podobno to było badane, nie ma tam wody nawet do 20metrów pod powierzchnią. Jest glina więc wody opadowe będą stać ale bez nich powinno być sucho. Więc może jednak żwirowiec który z kolei jest jak rozumiem najlepszy ze względu na filtrowanie i utrzymanie wilgotności. Dopowiem tylko, że teraz musiałbym go robić poza domem. Z kolei nie jestem przekonany do żwirowca bo jednak ta woda teraz tam stoi aż na wierzchu i obecnie byłby praktycznie zalany. 

Byłbym wdzięczny za poradę w wyborze i jakieś może wskazówki.

----------


## witek_myslowice

> Oj Witku!
> Nie miałem złych intencji - czepiania się czegokolwiek.
> Musiałem wyrazić się jakoś niezręcznie, skoro moją wypowiedź wziąłeś przeciw sobie.
> Nie miałem takich intencji!


Zaskoczyles mnie tym co napisales  :wink:  Odnioslem wrazenie ze ma byc egzamin - przepraszam za podejrzenie.
Mam przykre polemiczne doswiadczenia z Panem Brzecz... i generalnie nie mam zaufania do niektórych uczestników - wyraznie tu i na blizniaczej liscie widac osoby które sa zatrudniane przez koncerny z którymi zwirowe GWC musiały przegrać ze względu mały budzet marketingowy.
Nie bede tu nudził. Zamykam moj temat.
Pozdrawiam Witek

----------


## witek_myslowice

> ........Jakieś kilkaset metrów niedaleko jest wyrobisko ciegielni i tam podobno to było badane, nie ma tam wody nawet do 20metrów pod powierzchnią. Jest glina więc wody opadowe będą stać ale bez nich powinno być sucho. Więc może jednak żwirowiec który z kolei jest jak rozumiem najlepszy ze względu na filtrowanie i utrzymanie wilgotności. Dopowiem tylko, że teraz musiałbym go robić poza domem. Z kolei nie jestem przekonany do żwirowca bo jednak ta woda teraz tam stoi aż na wierzchu i obecnie byłby praktycznie zalany.


Dno zwirowego GWC moze siegac max gornego poziomu wod gruntowych. Prawdopodobnie w wysokich stanach one tu nie wystepuja???
Mysle ze glina stanowi tzw warstwe wodonośną dla wody deszczowej. Jak gruba jest to warstwa? Może wykop pod GWC "przebije" ta warstwę, dodatkowo studnia drenarska do kontroli stanu wod gruntowych pomoga w spływie wody deszczowej bo chyba ona jest tu problemem?

----------


## lockter

Tak by wynikało, że właśnie woda deszczowa i glina pod humusem jest problemem. A jak gruba to warstwa to wg geodety "bardzo gruba". Ale właśnie niestety nie ma konkretów  :sad:

----------


## ravbc

> Tak by wynikało, że właśnie woda deszczowa i glina pod humusem jest problemem. A jak gruba to warstwa to wg geodety "bardzo gruba". Ale właśnie niestety nie ma konkretów


Zapomnij o żwirowcu. Jak uda Ci się przebić przez tą glinę, albo choć w miarę głęboką studnię na skropliny i przecieki zrobić (z dnem!), to możesz myśleć o rurowcu. Ale najbezpieczniej będzie jednak glikolowy posadzić...

----------


## lockter

No i pojawia się tez pytanie na które nie zauważyłem odpowiedzi przez pierwsze 146 stron tego wątku  :smile: 

Załóżmy, że woda jednak będzie nisko przez większość czasu czyli grunt nie mokry ale jednak gliniasty (co wg adama oznacza że jest ciągle wilgoć bo będzie glina to ściągać zewsząd). W takim przypadku pomijając wady powiedzmy to "techniczne" rurowca (mówie o narażeniu na przecieki, niebezpieczeństwo "kanapki", szelmowskiego pomysłu wysokiego sąsiada z pełnym pęcherzem... itp.) to które GWC jest "lepsze" w moim przypadku? Glikolowe czy rurowe? Nie znalazłem jasnej informacji o tym - czy są porównywalne, czy coś jednak byłoby lepsze?

----------


## ravbc

Rurowiec jest zwykle (naj)tańszy w wykonaniu i eksploatacji (nie wymaga napędu). Osiągi wszystkie dobrze wykonane GWC mają zbliżone.

----------


## lockter

Właśnie tego chciałem się dowiedzieć. Czy w suchej glinie glikolowiec będzie się jakoś znacząco różnił od rurowca? Nie wiem dlaczego ale zafiksowałem sobie że glikolowiec to tylko w gruncie wilgotnym. Adam by się przydał, żeby to jakoś fachowo wyjaśnić

----------


## adam_mk

A ktoś gdzieś widział "suchą glinę"?
 :jaw drop: 

Spokojnie licz na 32-35W/mb glikolowego.
Poczytaj na Wiki o iłach i glinach (to jest to samo, ale jedno powstało kilka mln latek później niż drugie)

Adam M.

----------


## Arturo72

> Właśnie tego chciałem się dowiedzieć. Czy w suchej glinie glikolowiec będzie się jakoś znacząco różnił od rurowca? Nie wiem dlaczego ale zafiksowałem sobie że glikolowiec to tylko w gruncie wilgotnym. Adam by się przydał, żeby to jakoś fachowo wyjaśnić


A czemu w suchej glinie nie rurowy ? Aż tak bardzo chcesz przepłacić za coś co nie za bardzo się sprawdza w użyciu ?
Grzałka elektryczna do reku wyjdzie taniej niż GGWC czy nawet jakikolwiek GWC...

----------


## adam_mk

W zakupie?
No - fakt!

Adam M.

----------


## Arturo72

> W zakupie?
> No - fakt!
> 
> Adam M.


Biorąc pod uwagę nie tylko zakup ale także ekspoatację tzn.stosunek ceny do zysku...
Wiem,że dla instalatorów zysk inwestora nie jest ważny...

----------


## adam_mk

:Lol: 
Dla inwestorów zysk instalatorów jest jeszcze mniej ważny!
O tym chyba też wiesz?
Napisałbyś że to gra rynkowa.

Jak udają że płacą - to się udaje, że się pracuje.
Jak się udaje, że się pracuje - udają że płacą.

Ten kij, jak każdy kij - ma DWA końce!
 :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## surgi22

> Biorąc pod uwagę nie tylko zakup ale także ekspoatację tzn.stosunek ceny do zysku...
> Wiem,że dla instalatorów zysk inwestora nie jest ważny...


A jakiż to jest straszny koszt eksploatacyjny GGWC ??? Uświadom mnie bo nie wiem PS moja pompa obiegowa jak pracuje bierze całe 20 W na H.

----------


## Arturo72

> A jakiż to jest straszny koszt eksploatacyjny GGWC ??? Uświadom mnie bo nie wiem PS moja pompa obiegowa jak pracuje bierze całe 20 W na H.


Stosunek inwestycji do zysku z GWC.

----------


## ravbc

> Stosunek inwestycji do zysku z GWC.


A jak policzyć zysk z polepszenia klimatu w domu? Zwłaszcza jeśli to polepszenie będzie niewielkie?

----------


## adam_mk

Jak się zbuduje namiot zamiast domu murowanego to dopiero wtedy jest cudowny "Stosunek inwestycji do zysku. "!!!
A jakoś tego nie robią...
- Znaczy - ten stosunek to nie koniecznie taki istotny i przyjemny?

Adam M.

----------


## jasiek71

> Stosunek inwestycji do zysku z GWC.


moje GWC daje mi rocznie ok. 3,5-4 tys kwh "urobku" ...
wymiennik kosztował mnie ok. 3,5 k razem z koparką ...
dużo, mało ...???

----------


## nydar

U mnie jest to koszt ok.3000PLN(GWC + dodatki) i urobek ok.2500kWh + jednorazowo rezygnacja z inst,wentylacyjnej z rekuperatorem(12-15kPLN).
Dużo,mało...??? :big grin: .

----------


## herakles

siedzicie pewnie za biurkiem, potraktujcie kwestię wykopu jako sprawę sportową. Wyjdzie jeszcze taniej, o ile po 10m nie zmienicie zdania.  :big lol:

----------


## nydar

Proponujesz metodę siłową.Można inaczej. W trakcie robót ziemnych ustalić na jakiej głębokości co i gdzie zainstalować.Nie wykopałem ani metra rowu,nie licząc tego mini na szpadel,coby spadek był zachowany.

----------


## Arturo72

> moje GWC daje mi rocznie ok. 3,5-4 tys kwh "urobku" ...





> U mnie jest to koszt ok.3000PLN(GWC + dodatki) i urobek ok.2500kWh .


Bzdura...chociaż nie,mój daje 10000kWh urobku,część urobku zostawiam sobie a część sprzedaje sąsiadowi,mój kosztował 500zł.

----------


## jasiek71

> Bzdura...chociaż nie,mój daje 10000kWh urobku,


jak będziesz pompował non stop ponad 400m3/h  to da się i więcej ... :big tongue:

----------


## jasiek71

> Pozostaje kwestia, żeby z drugiej strony nie oddawać.


wszystko zależy od układu a urobek to urobek ... :yes:

----------


## klaudiusz_x

U mnie 2 dni temu na wylocie 11*C. Wentyl 300m3, ile ciągnie w realu, ni mam pojęcia.

----------


## mirek118

> Dla inwestorów zysk instalatorów jest jeszcze mniej ważny!
> O tym chyba też wiesz?
> Napisałbyś że to gra rynkowa.
> 
> Jak udają że płacą - to się udaje, że się pracuje.
> Jak się udaje, że się pracuje - udają że płacą.
> 
> Ten kij, jak każdy kij - ma DWA końce!
> 
> ...


Adam, od dłuższego już czasu czytam Twoje posty na temat wentylacji mechanicznej, a jakiś czas temu zainteresowałem się możliwością wspomagania dla mojej WM, tzn. zainstalowania jakiegoś GWC. Dom jest nowo budowany: 140 m2 powierzchni użytkowej, podwójny garaż w bryle domu + piwnica. Rozważam zainstalowanie płytowego bezprzeponowego gruntowego wymiennika ciepła. Firma proponuje zakopanie go w garażu. W ten sposób mógłbym zaoszczędzić na styropianie, który normalni jest nad płytowcem. Pomimo oszczędności miałoby to kosztować ok 15kPLN.
Przede wszystkim pytanie do Ciebie co sądzisz o płytowcu - nigdzie nie umiem na ten temat znaleźć obiektywnej opinii. Drugie pytanie to co sądzisz o zakopaniu go w garażu.

Mirek

----------


## adam_mk

Obiektywnych opinii nie znajdziesz o, praktycznie, niczym...
 :Lol: 
Zwłaszcza w budownictwie.
Ten kto ma - chwali (bo jakżeby mógł zrobić głupi wybór?)
Ten kto sprzedaje - sprzedaje rzecz najlepszą pod Słońcem.
Ten kto nie ma - czasem chwali czasem gani.
I zostajesz sam z decyzją - zdany wyłącznie na własny rozum i znajomość procesów, które chcesz wykorzystać czy wyeliminować.

Płytowiec to bezprzeponowiec zrobiony... przeponą (kładzioną od góry).
Kosztuje tyle, ile musi, bo materiałów darmo nie dają a i za robotę liczą.
Ale...
Bardzo wiele zależy od warunków wodnych.
To one wskazują optymalny rodzaj GWC.
Z bezprzeponowych są:
żwirowiec
Płytowiec
Ceramiczny.
Wszystkie, jak warunki pozwalają, da się pod podłogą garażu urządzić.
Każdy z nich działa poprawnie.
Który najlepszy?
- Nie wiem.
Cena jest też przecież istotna...
A każdy z nich w innej cenie da się postawić.
No i... CO w tym garażu chcesz parkować?
T34 - to raczej żwirowiec.
Normalne autko?
Wtedy każdy dobry.
Bo?
Bo TAK SAMO (w taki sam sposób) są bezprzeponowe.
Czyli realnie - różnicuje je cena.

Adam M.

----------


## tatanka

za 10kpln kupisz 1000m rury i zlaczek fi110
przekroj takiej rury masz 95cm2
powierzchnie boczna 1m masz 3455cm2 
przy 1000m masz 350 m2 powierzchni wymiany
robisz 4 czerpnie i 4 wloty do domu
stanie sie cos z 1 nitka to ja poprostu zatykasz

jaka oni zaproponowali powierzchnie ?

----------


## lockter

Panowie waham się cały czas nad GGWC czy rurowe. O moich warunkach "glebowych" pisałem kilka wątków temu Praktycznie byłem już decydowany na rurowe i zacząłem szukać materiału, oczywiście aby było jak najtaniej to miało to być PVC. Zainteresowałem się przy tym szkodliwością PVC. I mam lekki zgryz, w zasadzie nie ma nigdzie potwierdzonych informacji jaki wpływ oddywanie powietrzem prowadzonym przez takie rury będzie miało na człowieka po latach powiedzmy 10 czy 20. Ktoś tutaj już się nad tym zastanawiał ale tez nie znalazłem rozwinięcia tego tematu. Co o tym sądzicie? Z jednej strony człowiek chce aby było jak najtaniej i takie rurowe wyszłoby max 2000. Z drugiej może jednak warto dołożyć ten 1000 i zrobić GGWC i mieć święty spokój?

Poniżej kilka linków

cytat z http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post3476797




> Tak jeszcze dalej pójdę w porównanie cech:
> - PE jest dopuszczone do kontaktu z żywnością i "zdrowe" (rurki do wody, woreczki na żarełki itd), PCV nie bardzo, zwłaszcza domieszkowane dla różnych celów (pewnie kanalizacyjne PCVałki nie są specjalnie modyfikowane do kontaktu z powietrzem do oddychania a tymi rurami będziemy się inhalowali pół życia...


http://tworzywa.blogspot.com/2009/05...u-pcw-pvc.html
http://tworzywa.blogspot.com/2009/08...szkodliwy.html
http://www.rakstop.engo.pl/www/zdrowy3.htm#produ
http://www.ujk.edu.pl/org/sknkalcyt/ourworks/21.pdf

----------


## surgi22

Masz kasę i chcesz spać spokojnie i nie dzielić włosa na czworo czy oddychanie przez rury kanalizacyjne szkodzi czy nie zrób GGWC, chcesz taniej rób  inne GWC.

----------


## lockter

Jasne, że tak by było najlepiej. Tylko to nie ma związku z poruszonym problemem. Na tej samej zasadzie można zrobić rurowe na Rehau-ce. A w ogóle to też można zamiast zaprzątać sobie głowę tą całą wiedzą zlecić to firmie. Ale chyba po to tu jesteśmy aby zrobić to dobrze i niedrogo. No i właśnie pytanie czy przesadna oszczędność nie będzie jednak przyczyną problemów.

A przy okazji to we wrocławskiej (może we wszystkich) Castoramie teraz jest rura PE100 25 za 1,64 zł / m. Dlatego też temat jest dość pilny bo jeśli GGWC to jak znalazł.

----------


## surgi22

Ja mam GGWC i sobie chwalę ale nikt za ciebie nie podejmie decyzji . Życzę owocnych przemyśleń. :bye:

----------


## tatanka

zycie jest nie zdrowe bo sie od niego umiera !!
jakie to ma znaczenie z czego rura jak ze smakiem zajadasz sól drogowa ?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> zycie jest nie zdrowe bo sie od niego umiera !!
> jakie to ma znaczenie z czego rura jak ze smakiem zajadasz sól drogowa ?


I tu się z Bizonem zgadzam! Sól wypadowa, mięso-padlina, parówki z biedronki itp. 

Życie to śmiertelna choroba przenoszona drogą płciową.

Howgh!

 :big grin:

----------


## nydar

No a jak się już kto uprze na dłuższe życie i rurki kanalizacyjne uważa za wysoce podejrzane ,wyglądając przez okno PCV co,też sąsiad robi,to zawsze może zamontować filtr węglowy.Tak na wszelki wypadek.Tylko co z oknami?

----------


## jasiek71

> Ja mam GGWC i sobie chwalę


a wiela wiosen masz w użyciu ...?

"skoro mam to i chwalę" ... :wink:

----------


## papi240

> Jasne, że tak by było najlepiej. Tylko to nie ma związku z poruszonym problemem. Na tej samej zasadzie można zrobić rurowe na Rehau-ce. A w ogóle to też można zamiast zaprzątać sobie głowę tą całą wiedzą zlecić to firmie. Ale chyba po to tu jesteśmy aby zrobić to dobrze i niedrogo. No i właśnie pytanie czy przesadna oszczędność nie będzie jednak przyczyną problemów.
> 
> A przy okazji to we wrocławskiej (może we wszystkich) Castoramie teraz jest rura PE100 25 za 1,64 zł / m. Dlatego też temat jest dość pilny bo jeśli GGWC to jak znalazł.




Witam jestem w podobnej sytuacji, 
czytam temat, jestem na 39 stronie  :smile:  w związku z tym że fundamenty już gotowe zostaiłem u dołu rurę fi160
grunt glina jak i u Ciebie, woda stoi jak popada i wsiąka powoli 
chyba się zdecyduje na GWC rurowe tylko nie wiem jeszcze ile metrów, przy rurowym obawiam się bakterii/insektów jednak glikolowe mnie zniechęca przez większe skomplikowanie instalacji, 
czerpnię swojego GWC chciał bym zrobić w studni oddalonej od domu ok 15 metrów, woda w niej przy obecnych temperaturach nie ma nawet 10 stopni, i lustro wody mimo ostatnio częstych opadów widać na głębokości ok 3,5 metra. Chciał bym zwykłą czerpnię bez żadnych natrysków itp, dom ok 140m2
nie wiem czy jest sens robić 15metrowe gwc rurowe ale nie bardzo mam miejsce na większe

----------


## lockter

> dom ok 140m2
> nie wiem czy jest sens robić 15metrowe gwc rurowe ale nie bardzo mam miejsce na większe


U mnie jeśli będzie rurowe to około 50m fi200. 15m wydaje mi się stanowczo za mało, 30 to min i z tego co sie naczytałem mógłaby być konieczna częsta regeneracja. 

Jak skłaniam się do rurowego. Sama instalacja GGWC mnie nie przeraża bo teoretycznie jest prosta. Bardziej chodzi tutaj o niepewność efektu oraz koszt tej instalacji i utrzymania. Pisząc o niepewności mówię o efekcie moich prac a nie teorii bo jak napisałem ta jest jasna. 

Grunt też nie jest idealny dla GGWC, glina jest ale "sucha". Wiem - nie ma suchej ale chodzi o to, że woda gruntowa jest bardzo nisko. Miejscami wręcz piasek. Woda po opadach wierzchem stoi ale potem znika i sucho. Chyba jednak jest to bardziej niepewne pod względem efektów źródło dla GGWC niż dla rury. 

Poza tym teraz patrzę nawet na aukcje i są rury PCV fi 200 po 15 / mb. Pewnie w 1500 by się zamknęło z transportem i kolanami, czerpnią itp. kopanie i ułożenie odcinka 50m mam za free w cenie stanu surowego. Ja chcę i tak robić odcinek tylko z jednym zakrętem. A dla GGWC to bardziej już wychodzi na 2500 - 3000 - liczę tyle bo o ile te 50m kopania byłoby w cenie to dodatkowe 100m już chyba w cenie nie przejdą, chociaż tutaj o wiele łatwiej ułożyć - praktycznie tylko wrzucić rurkę nie patrząc na spadek, nie ma dbania o szczelność połączeń, podsypki, uklepywania itd. To może bym się jednak ugadał jakoś... Mamy za to "czyste" pod względem biologicznym źródło bez strachu o pływające menty  :smile:

----------


## surgi22

> a wiela wiosen masz w użyciu ...?
> 
> "skoro mam to i chwalę" ...


Działa od roku jak chcesz sprawdzić jak zapraszam.

----------


## papi240

> U mnie jeśli będzie rurowe to około 50m fi200. 15m wydaje mi się stanowczo za mało, 30 to min i z tego co sie naczytałem mógłaby być konieczna częsta regeneracja. 
> 
> Jak skłaniam się do rurowego. Sama instalacja GGWC mnie nie przeraża bo teoretycznie jest prosta. Bardziej chodzi tutaj o niepewność efektu oraz koszt tej instalacji i utrzymania. Pisząc o niepewności mówię o efekcie moich prac a nie teorii bo jak napisałem ta jest jasna. 
> 
> Grunt też nie jest idealny dla GGWC, glina jest ale "sucha". Wiem - nie ma suchej ale chodzi o to, że woda gruntowa jest bardzo nisko. Miejscami wręcz piasek. Woda po opadach wierzchem stoi ale potem znika i sucho. Chyba jednak jest to bardziej niepewne pod względem efektów źródło dla GGWC niż dla rury. 
> 
> Poza tym teraz patrzę nawet na aukcje i są rury PCV fi 200 po 15 / mb. Pewnie w 1500 by się zamknęło z transportem i kolanami, czerpnią itp. kopanie i ułożenie odcinka 50m mam za free w cenie stanu surowego. Ja chcę i tak robić odcinek tylko z jednym zakrętem. A dla GGWC to bardziej już wychodzi na 2500 - 3000 - liczę tyle bo o ile te 50m kopania byłoby w cenie to dodatkowe 100m już chyba w cenie nie przejdą, chociaż tutaj o wiele łatwiej ułożyć - praktycznie tylko wrzucić rurkę nie patrząc na spadek, nie ma dbania o szczelność połączeń, podsypki, uklepywania itd. To może bym się jednak ugadał jakoś... Mamy za to "czyste" pod względem biologicznym źródło bez strachu o pływające menty


wymyśliłem możliwość ułożenia na mojej działce ok 30 metrów. 
przy wyjściu z domu dam trójnik i drugi przy studni robiąc 2 nitki po 15metrów, obie takiej samej długości tylko nie wiem jak sprawić żeby ta sama ilośc powietrza przez nią przelatywała

----------


## jasiek71

> Działa od roku jak chcesz sprawdzić jak zapraszam.


no to faktycznie baaaardzo długo ... :wink: 
a co niby mam sprawdzać ...?
jak działa GGWC...?
czy może WM ...?

dzięki, mam na co dzień ... :big tongue:

----------


## tatanka

zrob 3-4 pojedyncze nitki bez zakretow ( mniejsze opory )
cos sie zepsuje zamykasz jedna nitke, a tak musisz ryc w ziemi
wyczyscic tez latwiej -  kawalek sznurka i kota za ogon  :smile:

----------


## surgi22

> no to faktycznie baaaardzo długo ...
> a co niby mam sprawdzać ...?
> jak działa GGWC...?
> czy może WM ...?
> 
> dzięki, mam na co dzień ...


OK OK pochwal się swoimi temperaturami po 2 tygodniach ciepełka to porównamy  :big tongue:

----------


## beehive

Rozważam różne opcje wentylacji garażu nieogrzewanego w piwnicy. Najprostszy wariant to wentylacja naturalna, dwa otwory w ścianie. Jednak przy dużych mrozach i silnym wietrze temperatura w garażu mogłaby spaść poniżej zera, a będą tam w ścianie biegły rury wodociągowe. Druga opcja to jakiś wywiew mechaniczny, ale to też mogłoby przy dużych mrozach dawać za duże straty i spadek temperatury poniżej zera. Trzecia opcja to podłączenie wentylacji garażu do GWC. Nie można tego niestety podłączyć do tego samego obwodu, co reszta domu, bo przy wyższych biegach wentylacji głównej zaciągałoby powietrze z garażu, a nie z GWC. Wydzielenie sekcji w GWC żwirowym wydaje mi się jednak chyba przesadą i czy wystarczy do wentylacji 40m2 garażu kilka metrów rurowca? A może to jest zupełny przerost formy nad treścią i lepiej zamontować tani grzejnik elektryczny z termostatem ustawionym na 1C i te parę złotych na niedopuszczenie do spadku poniżej zera wydać  raz czy dwa razy do roku (może nawet rzadziej niż raz do roku)?

----------


## _artur_

a masz wentylację mechaniczną? jeśli tak to może przez ten garaż wyrzucać zużyte powietrze z domu?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> a masz wentylację mechaniczną? jeśli tak to może przez ten garaż wyrzucać zużyte powietrze z domu?


było już wiele razy to poruszane. Nie można bo woda z pary się wykropli w garażu. Wilgoć z domu - a jest jej całkiem sporo.

----------


## nydar

Wszystko można.Tylko trzeba tak zrobić aby w garażu nie spadała temp.poniżej punktu rosy w warstwie konstrukcyjnej.Przecież to nic innego jak ogrzewanie powietrzne.Inna sprawa że zapachy z toalety też tam dotrą.

----------


## _artur_

a nie można przez garaż przeprowadzić rur i dalej do wyrzutni?

----------


## nydar

A jest powód dla którego nie można?.O ile w garażu jest plusowa temp. to można.

----------


## beehive

Wyrzucanie powietrza z rekuperatora w garażu to chyba nie jest dobry pomysł. Pomijając wilgoć i "nieświeżość" powietrza, przy rekuperatorze o przyzwoitej sprawności, wyrzucane powietrze jest zimne. To już parę metrów rury pod ziemią zadziała pewnie lepiej.

----------


## arkus1980

Co do gwc rurowego - zrobiłem u siebie rurowca z rur pomarańczowych PP - różnica w stosunku do rehaua to brak powłoki antybakteryjnej  
wybrałem rurki  fi 200 sn8 ze ścianką litą, długość gwc to +/- 50m kupione promocyjnie zakopane po znajomości przez sąsiada z koparką, koszt całej instalacji z koparką i wszystkimi złączkami zamknął się w 3,5k zł - działka długa, bez wysokich wód gruntowych więc rura w 1 linii bez zakrętów.
W sobotę połączyłem to do WM opartej na centrali Systemair-a z wymiennikiem obrotowym - w niedzielę ustawiałem wentylację i obserwowałem jak zachowuje się GWC. I tak:
- wydajność centrali była ustawiona na 320 m3/h
- temperatura na zewnątrz 24-26 st. C
- rurowca uruchomiłem około godz. 10 - temp. czerpni po przejściu przez GWC 14 st.C
- po godzinie 13 temp. 16,7 st. C
- o godzinie 16 temp. czerpni za gwc była 18,6, później przełączyłem na czerpnię ścienna i wróciłem odpoczywać do mieszkania zostawiając GWC żeby się regenerowało 
w poniedziałek po 16 początkowa temp. nawiewu przy temp. zewnętrznej 25 st. była 14,3 st. C więc uznaję że GWC się zregenerowało ;p
Dla mnie wynik zadowalający, czekam na zimę i zobaczymy jak radzi sobie w mrozach.
Planuję zmusić centralę do obsługi przepustnicy GWC z jakimś harmonogramem lub w oparciu o regulator PID żeby korzystać z GWC w okresach jego największej sprawności i dawać mu przerwy na regenerację, w lecie regeneracja będzie w nocy tak żeby w dzień mieć klimę do domu, w zimie regeneracja w dzień tak żeby w nocy przy niższych temp. posiłkować się podgrzewaniem powietrza przez GWC

----------


## jasiek71

> Co do gwc rurowego - zrobiłem u siebie rurowca z rur pomarańczowych PP - różnica w stosunku do rehaua to brak powłoki antybakteryjnej  
> wybrałem rurki  fi 200 sn8 ze ścianką litą, długość gwc to +/- 50m kupione promocyjnie zakopane po znajomości przez sąsiada z koparką, koszt całej instalacji z koparką i wszystkimi złączkami zamknął się w 3,5k zł - działka długa, bez wysokich wód gruntowych więc rura w 1 linii bez zakrętów.
> W sobotę połączyłem to do WM opartej na centrali Systemair-a z wymiennikiem obrotowym - w niedzielę ustawiałem wentylację i obserwowałem jak zachowuje się GWC. I tak:
> - wydajność centrali była ustawiona na 320 m3/h
> - temperatura na zewnątrz 24-26 st. C
> - rurowca uruchomiłem około godz. 10 - temp. czerpni po przejściu przez GWC 14 st.C
> - po godzinie 13 temp. 16,7 st. C
> - o godzinie 16 temp. czerpni za gwc była 18,6, później przełączyłem na czerpnię ścienna i wróciłem odpoczywać do mieszkania zostawiając GWC żeby się regenerowało 
> w poniedziałek po 16 początkowa temp. nawiewu przy temp. zewnętrznej 25 st. była 14,3 st. C więc uznaję że GWC się zregenerowało ;p
> ...


a dlaczego trochę nie "połamałeś" tego wymiennika, zakręty powodują zawirowania powietrza i lepszą jego styczność ze ściankami ...
tak długiego wymiennika nie trzeba regenerować, po kilku sezonach stopniowo uspokoi się to bujanie temperatury bo grunt się ułoży i zaciśnie dokładnie wokół rury ...
puść cały rok na okrągło przez wymiennik i nie baw się w jakieś sterowniki czy obejścia, centrala wentylacyjna sama ci wszystko ustabilizuje ... :yes:

----------


## witek_myslowice

> Co do gwc rurowego - zrobiłem u siebie rurowca z rur pomarańczowych PP - różnica w stosunku do rehaua to brak powłoki antybakteryjnej  
> .....


Nie napisales czy jest filtr powietrza na czerpnii? Rehau daje - chyba wie co robi - stosuje wysokiej klasy filtry?

----------


## _artur_

jutro lub pojutrze będą mi rurowca zakopywać - 2 m w głąb będzie wystarczająco czy zakopać głębiej - i jaki spadek zachować - rurowiec będzie miał 5 kawałków po 8m rury 200mm, ułożonych tak:



i czy ubijać/zagęszczać nad rurami piasek?

----------


## gentoonx

> Inna sprawa że zapachy z toalety też tam dotrą.


No ty najlepiej wiesz jak zrobić żeby zapachy wyredukować  :smile:

----------


## jasiek71

> Nie napisales czy jest filtr powietrza na czerpnii? Rehau daje - chyba wie co robi - stosuje wysokiej klasy filtry?


taaa...
a dla wszystkich mieszkańców namioty tlenowe ... :wink: 

na czerpni to zwykła drobna siatka co by jakieś plugastwo nie wlatywało...

----------


## jasiek71

> jutro lub pojutrze będą mi rurowca zakopywać - 2 m w głąb będzie wystarczająco czy zakopać głębiej - i jaki spadek zachować - rurowiec będzie miał 5 kawałków po 8m rury 200mm, ułożonych tak:
> 
> 
> 
> i czy ubijać/zagęszczać nad rurami piasek?


mam taki sam układ i hula aż miło, im głębiej zakopiesz to będzie stabilniejszy w skali całego roku ale 2m wystarczy...
spadek wystarczy minimalny aby tylko woda mogła ścieknąć, to nie kanalizacja że "paczki" muszą dać radę...  :yes:

----------


## _artur_

koparkowy stwierdził że koparka sięgnie 6m w dół a że robi mi to w ramach SSZ to dlatego pytam  :wink:  , myślę że 2.5 m i spadek starczy.. 
spadek tak 10 cm na jednej nitce będzie dobrze czy za dużo?
i czy ubijać piasek?

----------


## arkus1980

nie mogę ot tak tego "puścić" samopas - na codzień zajmuję się automatyką budynków z dużym naciskiem na sterowanie układów wentylacji w inteligentnych instalacjach więc bawię się swoim domkiem projektując i robiąc co się da i na co mnie stać - chociaż systemair rzuca kłody pod nogi bo nie można się dobrać w prosty sposób do programów na ich sterowniku chociaż to się jeszcze okaże  :tongue: 
pS. może założę jakiś dziennik i przeleję swoje wypociny z kosztami wykonania elektryki, wentylacji, gwc, wodnej podłogówki ale tyle tego było że aż się człowiekowi nie chce powielać  :ohmy: 
co do filtra - znajomy w pewnej fabryce helikopterów robi mi czerpnię ala podróbkę rehau-a tj. rura 200 z kwasówki z dużym wiekiem od góry zachodzącym na dolną część około 40 cm  (taki walec zgrzany z blachy o średnicy 350. Ostanie 20 cm dolnej rury 200 będzie w postaci siatki z oczkami 6mm, w środku będzie koszyk na matę filtracji wstępnej na wszelkie gadostwo i śmieci które mogą zostać zaciągnięte i gnić w gwc.
co do techniki wykonania gwc - spadek 2% w kierunku czerpni, pod czerpnią mam trójnik od którego w dół zakopałem 2 m rury jako studzienkę - samej rury nie zasypywałem piachem bo jako taki jest izolatorem, wykorzystałem grunt rodzimy, w moim przypadku glinę zasypując rurę stopniowo porządnie to ubijając, a po zasypaniu rury około 5cm ponad górną krawędź poszła taka zlewa, że w rowie stało pół metra wody więc woda dokończyła etap zagęszczania lepiej niż ja byłbym w stanie - od góry zaglądałem na dno czerpni i sucho więc rury szczelne po zalaniu wodą

----------


## jasiek71

> nie mogę ot tak tego "puścić" samopas - na codzień zajmuję się automatyką budynków z dużym naciskiem na sterowanie układów wentylacji w inteligentnych instalacjach więc bawię się swoim domkiem projektując i robiąc co się da i na co mnie stać


a jak już się dobrze pobawisz z tym usprawnianiem to sam dojdziesz do wniosku że to nie ma sensu ... :wink: 

co do ubijania , zalewania ...
sam po kilku latach obserwacji się przekonasz że wymiennik zupełnie inaczej działa niż obecnie ... :cool:

----------


## witek_myslowice

> taaa...
> a dla wszystkich mieszkańców namioty tlenowe ...
> na czerpni to zwykła drobna siatka co by jakieś plugastwo nie wlatywało...


Namiot namiotem a filtr musi byc bo:
Na powierzchni rury zbieraja sie zanieczyszczenia ktorych nie powinno być bo zacznaja zyc wlasnym zyciem. Uwazam ze ten filtr jest niezbedny - pewnie rehau robil badania higieniczne powietrza po przejsciu przez plastikowe rury. GWC buduje sie na pokolenia - sa wiec dwa wyjscia rury czyscic lub powietrze filtrowac.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> wybrałem rurki  fi 200 sn8 ze ścianką litą, długość gwc to +/- 50m 
> - wydajność centrali była ustawiona na 320 m3/h
> - temperatura na zewnątrz 24-26 st. C
> - rurowca uruchomiłem około godz. 10 - temp. czerpni po przejściu przez GWC 14 st.C
> - po godzinie 13 temp. 16,7 st. C
> - o godzinie 16 temp. czerpni za gwc była 18,6, później przełączyłem na czerpnię ścienna i wróciłem odpoczywać do mieszkania zostawiając GWC żeby się regenerowało 
> w poniedziałek po 16 początkowa temp. nawiewu przy temp. zewnętrznej 25 st. była 14,3 st. C więc uznaję że GWC się zregenerowało ;p


U mnie leci prawie non stop od czasu wykrycia smrodku a później insektów. Obecnie wentyl 300m3/h, temperatura mierzona przed chwilą to 16*C. Na zewnątrz około 30*C i pełne słońce.
Wczoraj około godziny 20 i temp zewnętrznej 24*C miałem za GWC 15,5*C.
GWC to 24m2 max-ów+kanały dolotowe. Max-y położone w grudniu 2011r.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Namiot namiotem a filtr musi byc bo:
> Na powierzchni rury zbieraja sie zanieczyszczenia ktorych nie powinno być bo zacznaja zyc wlasnym zyciem. Uwazam ze ten filtr jest niezbedny - pewnie rehau robil badania higieniczne powietrza po przejsciu przez plastikowe rury. GWC buduje sie na pokolenia - sa wiec dwa wyjscia rury czyscic lub powietrze filtrowac.


U mnie tylko siatka. Niestety powoli się zapycha poprzez różnego rodzaju pyłki.
W najbliższym czasie wprowadzę łazika do kanałów, zobaczę jak wyglądają.

----------


## lolek30

czy przy czerpniach przy GGWC stosujecie filtry żeby nie zasyfic wymiennika (nagrzewnicy ) ??

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> czy przy czerpniach przy GGWC stosujecie filtry żeby nie zasyfic wymiennika (nagrzewnicy ) ??


Jeśli nie zastosujesz co najmniej siatki, wszystko co wpadnie do czerpni masz w domu.

----------


## matkor

> U mnie tylko siatka. Niestety powoli się zapycha poprzez różnego rodzaju pyłki.


Gdzie kupujecie taką siatke i jak zadajecie pytanie? Pytałem wstępnie w marketach budowlanych, lecz dostaje odpowiedzi że nie ma/słyszeli/wiedzą, chyba ze plastikowa w dziale ogrodniczym. :/

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Gdzie kupujecie taką siatke i jak zadajecie pytanie? Pytałem wstępnie w marketach budowlanych, lecz dostaje odpowiedzi że nie ma/słyszeli/wiedzą, chyba ze plastikowa w dziale ogrodniczym. :/


Kupiłem w sklepie z kotłami, rurkami pe, pp, kanalizacyjnymi.. Metalowa, ocynk po 6zł od 0,5m2
Oczko 1x1mm lub 1,5x1,5mm. Tak na oko. Musiałbym zmierzyć suwmiarką.

----------


## szczukot

> koparkowy stwierdził że koparka sięgnie 6m w dół a że robi mi to w ramach SSZ to dlatego pytam  , myślę że 2.5 m i spadek starczy.. 
> spadek tak 10 cm na jednej nitce będzie dobrze czy za dużo?
> i czy ubijać piasek?


No to dzielnego masz koparkowego. Bo sie moze okazac, ze bedzie musial wykopac dziyre na 6 m w glab w kwadracie/prostokacie. Chyba, ze wrozbita jest jakiis, i wie, ze tam jest taka gleba, ze nie bedzie sie obsypywac, a on jeszcze da rady tak jezdzic, aby nie zerwac ziemi w tak ciasnym rozwiazaniu i nie wpadnie razem z koparka.

Fantom

----------


## gentoonx

Co byście dali na Tichellman'a - SN4 czy SN8 - mówimy o litej?

----------


## jasiek71

> Co byście dali na Tichellman'a - SN4 czy SN8 - mówimy o litej?


ja mam takie ze spienionym rdzeniem i działa ...
w tej chwili 14,3* przy 400m3/h

----------


## gentoonx

OK, dzięki.

To w końcu napiszesz mi jakie te wentyle masz u siebie teraz? że huragan w chałupie?

----------


## jasiek71

> OK, dzięki.
> 
> To w końcu napiszesz mi jakie te wentyle masz u siebie teraz? że huragan w chałupie?


takie coś ...
http://allegro.pl/wentylator-kanalow...271889193.html

----------


## _artur_

> No to dzielnego masz koparkowego. Bo sie moze okazac, ze bedzie musial wykopac dziyre na 6 m w glab w kwadracie/prostokacie. Chyba, ze wrozbita jest jakiis, i wie, ze tam jest taka gleba, ze nie bedzie sie obsypywac, a on jeszcze da rady tak jezdzic, aby nie zerwac ziemi w tak ciasnym rozwiazaniu i nie wpadnie razem z koparka.
> 
> Fantom


wie doskonale bo w zeszłym roku robił niwelację terenu, teraz kopał pod płytę fund. itp. ale 6 m w głąb nie będzie gwc .. 2.5m i z tej głębokości spadek czyli do 3 m dojdzie..

----------


## szwedii

Panowie o co biega z tym SN4 LUB SN8. Cóż to takiego?

----------


## herakles

http://bit.ly/1bYVS6B  :big lol:

----------


## szczukot

> wie doskonale bo w zeszłym roku robił niwelację terenu, teraz kopał pod płytę fund. itp. ale 6 m w głąb nie będzie gwc .. 2.5m i z tej głębokości spadek czyli do 3 m dojdzie..


Hmmm, plyta fundamentowa ? To na ile kopal ? 100 cm ? 
Chyba nie wiesz, jakie niespodzianki moze kryc ziemia.
I tak swoja droga, rozumiem, ze caly czas mial gline ?

Fantom

----------


## finess

Witam.
Potrzebuje zbić temperaturę w hali (50m2) do ok 18-19 stopni. Czy zakopanie w ziemi betonowych kręgów i puszczenie przez nie powietrza zda egzamin? Jeśli tak to jak dopasować wymiary? Przy obecnych temperaturach (w cieniu 33 stopnie) w hali jest temperatura ok 24 stopni.

----------


## adam_mk

Co za hala?
Masz tam gdzieś obok trochę własnej działki?
Jaki grunt? (piach, glina)
Co z wodą pod trawnikiem? Jest? Głęboko?

Adam M.

----------


## witek_myslowice

> Witam.
> Potrzebuje zbić temperaturę w hali (50m2) do ok 18-19 stopni. Czy zakopanie w ziemi betonowych kręgów i puszczenie przez nie powietrza zda egzamin? Jeśli tak to jak dopasować wymiary? Przy obecnych temperaturach (w cieniu 33 stopnie) w hali jest temperatura ok 24 stopni.


Pytania j/w sa niezbedne do doboru kształtu i wielkości GWC. Jeszcze bym zapytał ile godzin na dobe ma pracowac?
Na wiosne i wczesnym latem z zwirowego GWC i innych temp. powietrza z GWC wynosi +/- 15C - dzis jest taka temperatura. W sierpniu bedzie +/- 20C wtedy to powietrze wstepnie ochłodzone trzeba klimatyzatorem "dochlodzić" do wymaganej temperatury w budynku. Najmniejsza powierzchnie zajmuja i najmniej "rujnują" trawniki zwirowe GWC. Doprowadzenie rury z GWC do budynku w zależności od wydajności może być wykonane z rur z tworzywa lub betonowe.

----------


## finess

Hala jest murowana, działka jest. Grunt typowo rolny, po wkopaniu się głębiej zaczyna się pojawiać glina(może tak na 60-70cm). Na obecną chwilę to woda jest chyba tak ok 1,5-2 metry poniżej gruntu (stoi stara studnia - musiałbym dokładnie zmierzyć). 
Budynek nie jest ocieplony - w słoneczne dni czuć jak ściany się nagrzewają. Dodatkowo mogę zbić temperaturę polewając ściany/posadzkę wodą (oddzielnym tematem jest też uzyskanie odpowiedniej wilgotności powietrza itp...).
Temperaturę taką muszę utrzymać całą dobę - niższa też może być.

----------


## _artur_

> Hmmm, plyta fundamentowa ? To na ile kopal ? 100 cm ? 
> Chyba nie wiesz, jakie niespodzianki moze kryc ziemia.
> I tak swoja droga, rozumiem, ze caly czas mial gline ?
> 
> Fantom


w zeszłym roku kopał na 2.5m wgłąb w jednym miejscu., teraz się rozpędził też w innym i do 1.5m poszło..
a na całej działce jest do 5m piasek (byy robine badania gruntu) , gliny nie ma..
w sumie rury już kupione, jutro chyba kopać będą..

----------


## szczukot

Hmmmm, no to jak w piasku chcesz kopac rowy ? Wszystko sie bedzie walic. Musisz kopa normalna duza dziure

Fantom

----------


## _artur_

no dużą dziurę.. a potem ułożyć rury i zasypac? pisałem coś o rowach że wzdłuż rury na 3m wgłąb ??

----------


## witek_myslowice

> ...zaczyna się pojawiać glina(może tak na 60-70cm).  (stoi stara studnia - musiałbym dokładnie zmierzyć). 
> Budynek nie jest ocieplony....Temperaturę taką muszę utrzymać całą dobę - niższa też może być.


Jak jest glina ta bardzo dobrze - bedzie nie duży GWC. 
Poziom wody jest bardzo wazny - trzeba go określic. 
Nie chce sie wymądrzać ale najpierw trzeba budynek ocieplic (kpl termomodernizacja). Pozniej wykonac audyt budynku na tej podstawie okreslic wydajność GWC - do wstepnego chłodzenia powietrza. 
Następnie dobrac klimatyzatory o odpowiedniej mocy do docelowego ochłodzenia powietrza. 
GWC bedzie pracował cale lato a w takie upały jak dzisiaj bedzie go wspomagał klimatyzator. 
Tu jest charakterystyka pracy GWC w trakcie całego roku - zima i lato - temp przed i za GWC:http://taniaklima.pl/files/temp-rok.gif

----------


## herakles

Taką miałem dzisiaj myśl odnośnie GWC wodnego. Latem chcemy dom schłodzić prawda! Dlaczego na upartego robimy to powietrzem? Przy dużych upałach nie za bardzo coś wskuramy. Co prawda temp powietrza zmniejszymy do 16 st ale ono wpadnie do pomieszczenia i momentalnie się ogrzeje. A jakby tak oprócz powietrza wpuścić w podłogówkę zimną wodę i schłodzić podłogę tak do 20-22 st. Przecież jak duża pętla GWC wodnego albo jakaś stidnia to tej wody w temp gruntu pod dostatkiem? A może to ogrzewanie ścienne ma sens. Wtedy latem schładzałoby się ściany? Pierwszy problem to chyba osuszenie powietrza, bo jak z dworu na taką zimną podłogę wpadnie to woda się poleje. Słyszał ktoś kiedyś o takich instalacjach? Może gdzieś już coś takiego działa? Co o tym myślicie?

----------


## jasiek71

> Latem chcemy dom schłodzić prawda! Dlaczego na upartego robimy to powietrzem? Przy dużych upałach nie za bardzo coś wskuramy. Co prawda temp powietrza zmniejszymy do 16 st ale ono wpadnie do pomieszczenia i momentalnie się ogrzeje.


jak ktoś ma wątpliwości odnośnie możliwości chłodniczych GWC to zapraszam do mnie w czasie upałów, samo suche podawanie temperatur w pomieszczeniach nic nam nie powie bo trzeba to poczuć "organoleptycznie"... :cool:

----------


## adam_mk

herakles

Oczywiście, lubisz się ślizgać na mokrych podłogach (kaflach) i jak Ci parkiet "wstaje"...
(Podłogówka w upały poniżej punktu rosy)
Także lubisz jak deszcz leje w upał POD dachem!
(rurki z zimną wodą POD pokryciem dachowym - taki nieco inny solar czasem dyskutowany)

Normalnie, to takich kawałów sobie sami NIE WYCINAMY!
Ale... można jak kto BARDZO chce...
 :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Albo jak zrobi tak jak Jasiek - z tacą ociekową...

Adam M.

----------


## grzeniu666

> jak ktoś ma wątpliwości odnośnie możliwości chłodniczych GWC to zapraszam do mnie w czasie upałów, samo suche podawanie temperatur w pomieszczeniach nic nam nie powie bo trzeba to poczuć "organoleptycznie"...


Jaśku! czy Ty przypadkiem do niedawna nie negowałeś zdolności GWC do schładzania latem?  :smile:  Wiem że masz teraz niepospolitą WM. Ja też idę w tę stronę (a może tu i ówdzie nawet dalej). Pzdr!

----------


## jasiek71

> Jaśku! czy Ty przypadkiem do niedawna nie negowałeś zdolności GWC do schładzania latem?  Wiem że masz teraz niepospolitą WM. Ja też idę w tę stronę (a może tu i ówdzie nawet dalej). Pzdr!


jeszcze w tamtym sezonie nie byłem przekonany do wymiennika gruntowego chociaż mam go już bodajże czwarty czy piaty sezon, wcześniej miałem tradycyjny dla WM obieg powietrza ale po wyciągnięciu wniosków z obserwacji własnego domu przerobiłem co nieco i teraz dopiero widać pełen potencjał tego prostego rozwiązania jakim jest GWC ...
nie wiem czy takie rozwiązanie sprawdzi się w budynkach z dużą ilością pomieszczeń, ja u siebie mam na dole praktycznie jedną wielką przestrzeń i trzy sypialnie plus łazienkę na poddaszu .

----------


## tatanka

Ja bym to zrobil troche inaczej.
Po 1 latem i tak potrzebujemy grzac wode. Grzanie pradem jest bez sensu lepiej robic to pompa ciepla. Mamy ciepla wode i chlodne powietrze.
Po 2 robimy oczko wodne - lejek o srednicy min 10m glebokie min 3m. Daje to ok 120m3. Zalewamy woda. Wrzucamy do srodka butelki plastikowe napelnione woda z mala banieczka powietrza ( tak aby plywaly na powierchni).
Mamy magazyn ciepla. Podgrzewamy latem solarami.

----------


## jasiek71

> Po 1 latem i tak potrzebujemy grzac wode. Grzanie pradem jest bez sensu lepiej robic to pompa ciepla. Mamy ciepla wode i chlodne powietrze.


tego chłodu z pompy od CWU jest tyle co "kot napłakał", pierwszy lepszy GWC dostarczy go w ciągu doby kilkanaście / kilkadziesiąt razy więcej... :yes:

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Jedno i drugie rozwiązanie daje tyle chłodu co kot napłakał,ze wskazniem jednak na PPC ze względu na wydajność chłodzenia ok.500m3/h ale nie ciągłej.
> Mój GWC dzisiaj przy 32st.C na zewnątrz zapodawał 21,2st.C na wyjściu.


U mnie przy wentylatorze 300m3/h (nie wiem ile w realu) przy 33 w cieniu dawał 18*C
Pracuje non stop. Nie mam regulacji.

----------


## _artur_

a jak przekłada się to na odczuwalny komfort w domu?

----------


## nydar

Jakie ściany,dach i okna , taki komfort.Dla domu o zużyciu 15kWh/m2 starczy GWC jako klima.Dla domu 150kWh/m2 nie koniecznie.

----------


## jasiek71

> Mój GWC dzisiaj przy 32st.C na zewnątrz zapodawał 21,2st.C na wyjściu.


no popatrz ty sie a moje GWC pracuje od tygodnia na ok. 400m3/h i jak na razie jest ok. 16* * na nawiewie w holu* niezależnie od temperatury na zewnątrz ...

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> a jak przekłada się to na odczuwalny komfort w domu?


Nie mieszkam, nie wiem.
Wylot mam w piwnicy, chłodnej piwnicy  :smile:

----------


## lockter

> Nie mieszkam, nie wiem.
> Wylot mam w piwnicy, chłodnej piwnicy


A jak tam zapaszki z maxa? Z ciekawości pytam bo Twoje doświadczenia są pouczające dla innych

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> A jak tam zapaszki z maxa? Z ciekawości pytam bo Twoje doświadczenia są pouczające dla innych


Wyczuwalne.

----------


## lockter

> Wyczuwalne.


To chyba już z pół roku wentylujesz?

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> To chyba już z pół roku wentylujesz?


5 miesięcy.
Południe 21*, za GWC 16*C. Wentyl 300m3/h, nie wiem ile w realu przepycha.

----------


## azizi

Witam. Mam pytanie odnośnie rozprowadzenia gwc w domu około 140m2 bez piwnicy. Chciałbym wprowadzić z zewnętrznej studzienki (w której będzie wentylator(y)) rury w dwa punkty, a z nich na resztę domu za pomocą szybów wentylacyjnych (sylikaty fi160). GWC ma być z założenia rurowe, zakopane na około 1.5m bo poniżej zaczyna mi się robić mokro. Wyglądało by to mniej więcej tak:

Parter


Piętro


Powietrze do obszarów 1,2 i 3 było by dostarczane bezpośrednio z rury (kanały z rur porobione w schowanej zabudowie i wypuszczone w poszczególnych pomieszczeniach). Na piętro do pomieszczeń 4,5,7 powietrze transportowane by było przez szyby wentylacyjne. Ostatnie miejsce - 6 jest dość daleko oddalone i tam miała by iść osobna rura do szybu wentylacyjnego.

Kilka pytań:
1) Czy takie rozplanowanie ma sens? 
2) Jakich średnic rur użyć? 
3) Czy szyby wentylacyjne z sylikatów fi160mm będą ok? 
4) Czy dwie rury wchodzące do budynku to dobre rozwiązanie?

Z góry dziękuję za wszelkie podpowiedzi.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Trochę przynudzam:
wentyl ten co zawsze 300m3/h, w realu nie wiem, godz 19,
15*C, za GWC 14*C
Czuć ziemią, piaskiem, coś w tym stylu.
Stęchlizny dziś nie wyczułem.

----------


## azizi

Jeszcze dodatkowe pytanie, czy taki układ w ławach domu niepodpiwniczonego na około 1.5m zakopane miał by sens? Wychodzi około 60mb rury. Całość była by pod garażem, wraz z wentylatorem na czym mi zależy.

----------


## papi240

kiedyś o to pytałem na forum, odpowiedziano mi że to będzie "dziobanie z pod chudziaka", po przemyśleniach uważam że to racja i zrezygnowałem z takiego układu 
GWC powinno być zakopane najlepiej na otwartej przestrzeni na którą pada deszcz, grzeje słońce, leży śnieg...

----------


## adam_mk

Poczytalibyście wątek od początku zamiast mniemać i tworzyć zadziwiające teorie...
Było ze sto razy...
Można wsadzić GWC pod dom.
Wam się pieprzy temperatura ze strumieniem ciepła!

Adam M.

----------


## Rom-Kon

Adamie wątek ma już 116stron i się mocno zamulił. Wiem coś o tym bo "krótkie pytania" ma 200stron i też już niczego nie można poszukać...

----------


## azizi

Dużo osób pisało i zrobiło gwc pod domem. Największa zaleta to gotowy wykop (koszta) oraz izolacja od zewnętrznych warunków. Bo chyba o to chodzi aby czerpać z ziemi a nie z tego co nad nią. Ponawiam pytanie czy na dom około 140m2 takie około 60mb rury w układzie jak wyżej na foto ma sens?

----------


## azizi

klaudiusz_x czytałem już wcześniej że masz też pod domem i gdyby nie problemy jakie Cię dotknęły to pewnie też takie samo rozwiązanie bym chciał zrobić
Miejsce na działce mam ale ale kilka dni temu płaciłem za wykop pod dom i wiem teraz jakie to są koszta, stąd chęć wykorzystania już powstałego.

Ławy mam mieć na około 160cm, także lekko wyżej mógłbym już układać rury. Ludzie robiąc na zewnątrz takie rozwiązania kładą specjalnie styropian aby zimą czy latem dodatkowo izolował od warunków zewnętrznych, tu ten problem odpada bo przecież mamy dom nad nimi. Martwi mnie tylko czy taka długość rur w tym układzie wystarczy, bo zawsze mogę wyjść od frontu przez fundamenty na zewnątrz budynku.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> klaudiusz_x czytałem już wcześniej że masz też pod domem i gdyby nie problemy jakie Cię dotknęły to pewnie też takie samo rozwiązanie bym chciał zrobić
> .


Mam na zewnątrz. Pod domem mam piwnicę. Nie było szans na GWC pod podłogą. W planach mam nie ogrzewać piwnicy.
GWC zabrałoby mi ciepło ziemi do grzania/chłodzenia piwnicy w zimie/latem.
Stąd jest na *zewnątrz* pod przyszłym tarasem z kostki brukowej.

----------


## azizi

To powodzenia z tym glikolowym jak tak, widać obieg zamknięty Cię teraz bardziej interesuje co jest zrozumiałe.
Ja na razie zaczynam także jeszcze raz proszę o pomoc odnośnie tego metrażu bo w następnym tygodniu będę już musiał zacząć coś działać.

----------


## _artur_

no dzisiaj GWC zrobiony.. nie byłem na koniec ale w czasie roboty coś tam komórką cyknąłem:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/q4me2otl3k...2016.15.47.jpg
około 50mb rury 200mm układanej od 2.5m do 3m przy czerpni..

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> no dzisiaj GWC zrobiony.. nie byłem na koniec ale w czasie roboty coś tam komórką cyknąłem:
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/q4me2otl3k...2016.15.47.jpg
> około 50mb rury 200mm układanej od 2.5m do 3m przy czerpni..


Jaką masz odległość pomiędzy rurami?
Szkoda tej zmarnowanej przestrzeni która pozostała do brzegu wykopu.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Jeszcze dodatkowe pytanie, czy taki układ w ławach domu niepodpiwniczonego na około 1.5m zakopane miał by sens? Wychodzi około 60mb rury. Całość była by pod garażem, wraz z wentylatorem na czym mi zależy.


U siebie nie dawałem w piwnicy właśnie ze względów ciągnięcia ciepła zimą do jej grzania.
Według mnie lepiej dać wykopać większą dziurę na zewnątrz, nie tracisz wtedy energii do ogrzewania garażu w okresie zimowym.
Jeśli chcesz zimą ogrzewać garaż, dajesz styro na podłogę, wtedy ok. Ale po co autu ogrzewany salon  :smile: ?

----------


## _artur_

> Jaką masz odległość pomiędzy rurami?
> Szkoda tej zmarnowanej przestrzeni która pozostała do brzegu wykopu.


minimum 50 cm albo trochę więcej..
przestrzeń przy brzegach musi byc bo tam jest dobrze ponad 2m w dół  i inaczej wszystko by spadło.. 
tu: https://www.dropbox.com/s/do8e6jcd3i...2016.15.29.jpg
widać głębokość lepiej.. mnie raczej cieszy to że przy takiej pogodzie wody tyle co widać..

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> minimum 50 cm albo trochę więcej?
> przestrzeń musi byc bo tam jest ponad 2m i inaczej wszystko by spadło.. 
> tu: https://www.dropbox.com/s/do8e6jcd3i...2016.15.29.jpg
> widać głębokość lepiej.. mnie raczej cieszy to że przy takiej pogodzie wody tyle co widać..


Trochę mało. Ile masz powierzchni GWC?
U mnie przy piasku w większości złoża, brzegi nawet nie drgnęły.

----------


## nydar

> Poczytalibyście wątek od początku zamiast mniemać i tworzyć zadziwiające teorie...
> Było ze sto razy...
> Można wsadzić GWC pod dom.
> Wam się pieprzy temperatura ze strumieniem ciepła!
> 
> Adam M.


 Z całym szacunkiem,ale strumień ciepła uzależniony jest od różnicy temperatur.Jeżeli zmrozimy część gruntu pod chudziakiem dzięki posadowieniu tam GWC,to strumień ciepła będzie bardziej intensywny przez izolację na chudziaku.Czyli defakto.GWC czerpie z ciepła traconego przez posadzkę.A sensu specjalnego to nie ma. GWC zewnętrzne na 100cm to max.1-2oC w największe mrozy.Stąd albo GWC głębiej albo pod domem ale z doładowaniem letnim słońcem i ściekami.Mierzalny wynik to +/- 18oC w sezonie zimowym.

----------


## _artur_

powierzchnia to jakieś 4 x 9 m i więcej nie wejdzie.. miał być pod tarasem ale nie dało się tam go umieścić i musiał zostać przesunięty..
pewnie mogłoby być szerzej ale nie wejdzie.. dlatego jest głebiej niż standardowo bo najcześciej są tak 1,6-2m.. u mnie granica przemarzania jest 1m więc mam nadzieję że ta głębokość będzie ok..
co do brzegów to niestety, jakbym miał podwórko większe to może i dałby się tak kopać ale z braku miejsca na ziemię trzeba było kombinować

----------


## azizi

> U siebie nie dawałem w piwnicy właśnie ze względów ciągnięcia ciepła zimą do jej grzania.
> Według mnie lepiej dać wykopać większą dziurę na zewnątrz, nie tracisz wtedy energii do ogrzewania garażu w okresie zimowym.
> Jeśli chcesz zimą ogrzewać garaż, dajesz styro na podłogę, wtedy ok. Ale po co autu ogrzewany salon ?


Na podłogę i tak zamierzam wszędzie dać styropian, więc to chyba nie powinno nic zmieniać że gwc pod garażem będzie. Nadal nie rozumiem bo dużo się pisze aby rury od góry izolować, więc dom jest taką izolacją właśnie dla mnie. Pomijając fakt że ziemia grzać mi nie będzie pomieszczeń to chyba innych przeciwwskazań nie powinno być dla takiego umiejscowienia gwc?
Chyba wyjdę z jedną rurą prze garaż wtedy gdyby się okazało że za słabo to wszystko chodzi to przed garażem sobie jeszcze przedłużę cały ten system.


*artstarz* jaką masz powierzchnię domu bo podobną długość rur chce ułożyć jak ty?

----------


## _artur_

o tym izolowaniu to chodzi o to mówiąc najprościej żeby rury pod domem nie zabierały ciepła z domu tylko z gruntu bo jak dasz je blisko posadzki to wpuszczając tam bardzo zimne powietrze spowodujesz jego ogrzanie ale ciepłem z domu zamiast z gruntu..
powierzchnia domu to 10x14.4 licząc po zewnętrznym obrysie.. parterówka z poddaszem

----------


## azizi

Będę chciał na jakieś 150-140cm wsadzić rury więc chyba wystarczająco nisko. Skoro styropian jeszcze będzie nad tym to powinno to zdać egzamin. Odległości między rurami liczyłem na 80cm. Mój dom będzie mniejszy więc chyba te 60mb powinno wystarczyć.

----------


## adam_mk

Prośbę mam...
Policzcie mi, proszę, ilość mroźnego powietrza jaką trzeba przepuścić przez GWC aby zamrozić około 1m3 gruntu nawodnionego w 25%.

Uwzględnijcie ciepło przemiany i przewodność cieplną gruntu.

Adam M.

----------


## azizi

Czy takie ułożenie na około domu, wzdłuż ław, oddalając rury na około 80cm od nich jest lepsze od tego pod garażem? Długość wychodzi około 60mb. Wentylator montowany jak wcześniej w garażu. Całość na poziomie ław tj około 160cm.

----------


## adam_mk

Nie

Adam M.

Dużo gorsze też nie jest.

----------


## nydar

Może zmrożenie to niefortunne słowo ale chodzi o straty wynikające z różnicy temperatury nad izolacją i pod izolacją.Jeżeli ta różnica będzie większa to i straty większe ,bo wielkość w Kelwinach ma na to istotny wpływ.
GWC na zewnątrz wokół fundamentu to też podobna zasada co pod fundamentem.Jak już to bym parę metrów dołożył prostopadle do ściany fundamentowej.
Dałem u siebie ok.5mb.prostopadle i 20mb wzdłuż fundamentu  i temp.nie spada poniżej 6oC na tym odcinku.Ale to wszystko dzieje się przy tylko 75m3/h powietrza zewnętrznego.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> nie spada poniżej 6oC na tym odcinku.Ale to wszystko dzieje się przy tylko 75m3/h powietrza zewnętrznego.


Zależy od warunków glebowych. U mnie zimą to około 3*C z tendencją spadkową.
Może w momencie ustabilizowania gruntu osiągi się poprawią.

----------


## herakles

> Prośbę mam...
> Policzcie mi, proszę, ilość mroźnego powietrza jaką trzeba przepuścić przez GWC aby zamrozić około 1m3 gruntu nawodnionego w 25%.
> 
> Uwzględnijcie ciepło przemiany i przewodność cieplną gruntu.
> 
> Adam M.




Dane:
Temperatura powietrza -10*C
Cw powietrza 1kj/kgK powietrze ma gęstość 1kg/m3
Ciepło topnienia wody: 333kJ/kg

Czyli do zamrożenia 1m3 gruntu potrzebujemy 333*250 kJ =83250kJ
WOW sporo dla przykładu defiblyrator pieści 0,3kJ

No ale dobra mamy cwpowietrzqa 1kJ/kgK i DT=10 czyli do ogrzania m3 powietrza o 10 stopni potrzebujemy 10kJ.

Do zamrożenia gruntu potrzebujemy 8325m3 powietrza.

to przy 200m3/h da nam skromne 40h wiuwu.

A przewodność cieplną, sorry nie umim....

----------


## nydar

Wydaje mi się,że przyczyna inna .Zauważ,że zimą wokół fundamentów jest +/- 10 -20mm pasek gruntu nie przykrytego śniegiem ,nawet od północnej strony.
Dobrze by było znaleźć ten punkcik X,gdzie GWC wzdłuż fundamentów zabierał by tylko to co i tak ucieknie,a nie wzmagało gradientu temperatury.Trudne.Parenaście metrów dalej inny grunt i w innym miejscu  punkcik X.Teoretycznie element  nie wyliczalny.Czyli działać należy na czuja.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Wydaje mi się,że przyczyna inna .Zauważ,że zimą wokół fundamentów jest +/- 10 -20mm pasek gruntu nie przykrytego śniegiem ,nawet od północnej strony.
> Dobrze by było znaleźć ten punkcik X,gdzie GWC wzdłuż fundamentów zabierał by tylko to co i tak ucieknie,a nie wzmagało gradientu temperatury.Trudne.Parenaście metrów dalej inny grunt i w innym miejscu  punkcik X.Teoretycznie element  nie wyliczalny.Czyli działać należy na czuja.


Odbierając ciepło z gruntu które dotarło tam poprzez straty ze ścian, zwiększamy straty domu.
Jeśli odbiornik będzie w strefie grzania ław/ścian, nie ma szans na to, by nie miało to wpływu na straty domu.
Można pokombinować z dodatkową barierą z izolacji + sterowniki z czujkami, ale to może być przerost formy.

----------


## jasiek71

a ja myślę że najlepszym rozwiązaniem było by zrobienie tak jakby dwóch odcinków GWC połączonych szeregowo, powietrze najpierw przechodziło by przez  zewnętrzny a dopiero potem przez ten pod chałupą...
wyszło by z pół roku przesunięcia w temperaturach więc jak ta lala ...

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> a ja myślę że najlepszym rozwiązaniem było by zrobienie tak jakby dwóch odcinków GWC połączonych szeregowo, powietrze najpierw przechodziło by przez  zewnętrzny a dopiero potem przez ten pod chałupą...
> wyszło by z pół roku przesunięcia w temperaturach więc jak ta lala ...


Druga nitka znajdzie się w strefie oddziaływania ogrzewania CO. Powiększamy straty. Chyba lepiej dołożyć izolacji i grzać to powietrze bezpośrednio, pomijamy dodatkowy stratny wymiennik (grunt, piasek itd).

----------


## nydar

Te.Elita.To wkup się jakoś :wave: .
Ja mam tak jak pisze Jasiek. Tylko że trzy odcinki.Jeden prostopadły do fundamentu,drugi wzdłuż,a trzeci pod ale z doładowaniem i dla tego mam +/-18oC.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Te.Elita.To wkup się jakoś.
> Ja mam tak jak pisze Jasiek. Tylko że trzy odcinki.Jeden prostopadły do fundamentu,drugi wzdłuż,a trzeci pod ale z doładowaniem i dla tego mam +/-18oC.


Nie masz piwnicy. Coś za coś  :smile: 
Zapraszam  na browarka  :smile: 
U mnie jak wskoczyło 14*, tak trzyma.

----------


## jasiek71

> Druga nitka znajdzie się w strefie oddziaływania ogrzewania CO.


jeżeli drugą nitkę będziemy ładowali energią z tej pierwszej to wyjdzie nam potężne przesunięcie w czasie, najcieplej pod chałupą będzie w grudniu a najzimniej w czerwcu ...

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> jeżeli drugą nitkę będziemy ładowali energią z tej pierwszej to wyjdzie nam potężne przesunięcie w czasie, najcieplej pod chałupą będzie w grudniu a najzimniej w czerwcu ...



Jednak by do tego doszło, należy drugą nitkę umieścić na odpowiedniej głębokości. To raz.
Po drugie, trzeba to przeliczyć lub zmierzyć, czy to przesunięcie w czasie zadziała.
Piasek, glina, dwa różne przewodniki. Inwestorzy różne rzeczy wrzucają pod chudziaka.
Po 3: poziom wód gruntowych, ewentualnie sposób odprowadzenia ich z okolic ławy.

----------


## adam_mk

herakles
Zgubiłeś po drodze jedno zero...
Zapomniałeś o stałym uzupełnianiu ciepła z głębi gruntu.


Inaczej...
Wentylator latem wprowadza ruch powietrza.
MUCHA latająca po pomieszczeniu też wprowadza turbulencje.
klaudiusz_x uważa je za istotne... nie za pomijalne.

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Jeszcze inaczej

Zamrożenie 1m3 wody w temperaturze 0stC WYMUSZA wyrwanie z niej około 93kWh energii.
Zamrożenie 100 litrów - 9,3kWh (to 1/10m3)
A wodę do tego zera najpierw trzeba schłodzić.... (z około +10stC)
ILE energii uniesie suche 100m3 powietrza na godzinę?

Czy ktoś, pisząc te "oczywistości" się nad tym choć chwilkę zastanawiał?!!!
Wy po prostu nie wiecie co to jest WODA!

Adam M.

----------


## azizi

No to jestem w kropce jak tak. Już któryś pomysł na rozłożenie tych rur i ciągle nietrafiony. Może mi ktoś podpowiedzieć jak je rozprowadzić w takim wypadku najlepiej? Rozumiem że idealnie nigdy nie będzie ale jak już coś mam robić to aby miało to sens.

----------


## adam_mk

Jest taka dość stara nauka...
Logika.
Mówi, że jak chcesz unikać błędów - NIC nie rób!
 :Lol: 

Dumasz nad rurowcem...
Zdecydowanie bardziej istotne jest JAK go wykonasz niż GDZIE.
Strumień mocy niesiony powietrzem jest tak nikły, że nie jest w stanie w zdecydowany sposób zmienić warunków termicznych w ziemi na głębokości, na jakiej powinno się go umieścić.
DLATEGO to działa...
Rura dzieląca tę strugę powietrza od ziemi ma przewodnictwo cieplne (niezależnie od rodzaju rury) wielokrotnie większe jak powietrze, które w niej grzejesz/chłodzisz. 
W bardzo dobrze termoizolowanym domu straty wentylacyjne ciepła zaczynają być istotne w porównaniu z innymi stratami.
Dlatego warto się nad nimi pozastanawiać.
Rozumiem, że to jest powód rozważenia budowy GWC.

Tylko, że te ilości ciepła są i małe pomijalnie i istotne jednocześnie...
 :Lol: 
- To w co tu wierzyć? Jak działać?
 :Lol: 

Rób jak Ci rozum podpowiada.
Masz tu DWA układy termodynamiczne.
Jeden o kilka rzędów wielkości większy od drugiego. 
Dlatego wychodzą pozorne sprzeczności.

Zauważono, że podczas długotrwałych upałów/mrozów zasięg zmian termicznych w gruncie sięga do 50cm w bok od rury prowadzącej strugę powietrza/glikolu.
To jest powód, dla którego nitki Tichelmanna (układu harfy) prowadzone są raczej w odległościach nie mniejszych jak 1m od siebie.
Powiedzmy, że zmieścisz rurowca pod bryłą domu...
Jak głęboko?
5cm?
10cm?
100cm?
1000cm?
JAKI będzie wpływ tego rurowca na "dno" tego pudełka (domu), który nad nim postawisz?
Pamiętaj, że żarna Zeusa mielą wolno...
Wymusisz gradient temperatur i automatycznie uruchomisz przepływ ciepła z całej okolicy do/od rury.
Zmiany swym zasięgiem obejmą wiele metrów w każdą stronę.
Tylko...
Jak szybkie one będą i, ilościowo, jak istotne!
Warto by tu bilans ciepła poskładać.
On podpowie - co tu jest istotne a co pomijalne.

(Zrobiono to już wielokrotnie. Warto by sobie przypomnieć o co tu chodzi i.... sięgnąć do PIERWSZYCH STRON TEGO WĄTKU  :Lol:   )

Adam M.

----------


## nydar

Palnąłem to nieszczęsne zmrożenie i teraz się licytujemy czy powietrze w GWC  zamrozi grunt pod domem.Pewnie,że nie bo nie ma 6-7 dni z mrozami non stop poniżej -20oC.Może by zamroziło pierwszy czy drugi metr GWC.Chodzi jedynie że schłodzi grunt  pod budynkiem o ileś stopni.Czy to jest ważne .Ważne w sensie strat przez izolację.Bo będzie większa.Z autopsji mogę powiedzieć ,że max.niską temperaturę uzyskałem w kwietniu i było to +15oC w obrębie rury.Ile dalej ? Nie wiem.Ale dla domku 100m2 z izolacją np.20cm,to każdy stopień mniej temperatury pod fundamentem to kilkaset kWh większego zużycia ciepła.

----------


## adam_mk

No, to już wiemy, że umiar to jest to, co służy najlepiej...
 :Lol: 
Z OCIEPLANIEM TOTALNYM I ABSOLUTNYM JEST TAK SAMO!!!
Latem chałupę zabijają zyski bytowe...
Gotujemy obiad, potem kawę - i trzeba z domu uciekać!
Bo na dworze chłodniej jest!
Tylko 34stC...
 :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## gentoonx

> Palnąłem to nieszczęsne zmrożenie i teraz się licytujemy czy powietrze w GWC  zamrozi grunt pod domem.Pewnie,że nie bo nie ma 6-7 dni z mrozami non stop poniżej -20oC.Może by zamroziło pierwszy czy drugi metr GWC.Chodzi jedynie że schłodzi grunt  pod budynkiem o ileś stopni.Czy to jest ważne .Ważne w sensie strat przez izolację.Bo będzie większa.Z autopsji mogę powiedzieć ,że max.niską temperaturę uzyskałem w kwietniu i było to +15oC w obrębie rury.Ile dalej ? Nie wiem.Ale dla domku 100m2 z izolacją np.20cm,to każdy stopień mniej temperatury pod fundamentem to kilkaset kWh większego zużycia ciepła.


podłoga na gruncie z 20cm styro to 0,16W/m2Kx100m2 to 16W/Kx24hx100dni to 38400Wh/K=38,4kWh/K

gdzie masz te kilkaset kWh na stopień?

----------


## gentoonx

Adam przez cały czas wtrąca swoje stawki, a wy nie reagujecie, a sądzę, że rozpatrywanie tematu w zamkniętym pudełku z dachu ścian fundamentu i ław to tak jakby klapki na oczy sobie założyć.

----------


## nydar

Fundament  z ławami ,ścianami fundamentowymi ,bo takie w znakomitej większości stawia się budynki,to nie tylko 20cm izolacji na chudziaku .To również ściany ,a tych w domku 100m2 ,jakieś 15-20m2 jest.A jak jest to i mostek jest.Stąd 38,4 kWh/sezon to niestety fikcja.Bo i sezon dłuższy niż 100dni i mostek jakby nie było solidny.

----------


## nydar

Na zyski bytowe,czy kominek w dobrze zaizolowanym domu wentylacja wyporowa.A na klimę w lecie w dobrze zaizolowanym domu,duże GWC o solidnej przepustowości,oczywiście z wentylacją wyporową :big grin: .

----------


## gentoonx

> Fundament  z ławami ,ścianami fundamentowymi ,bo takie w znakomitej większości stawia się budynki,to nie tylko 20cm izolacji na chudziaku .To również ściany ,a tych w domku 100m2 ,jakieś 15-20m2 jest.A jak jest to i mostek jest.Stąd 38,4 kWh/sezon to niestety fikcja.Bo i sezon dłuższy niż 100dni i mostek jakby nie było solidny.


niech ci będzie 150dni, to 57,6kWh/K z podłogi 100m2, dorzucę 40kWh/K z tych 20m2 ścian fundamentowych i ław (nie chce mi się liczyć) to dalej nie ma nawet 100kWh/K.
A nawet gdyby było i 150kWh/K (150 kilowatogodzin na jeden stopień Kelvina na sezon 150 dni z podłogi 100m2 i fundamentu 20m2), to dalej gdzie te parę setek na 1K, o których wspomniałeś? Bo mówiłeś "paręset kWh na stopień"

Dziwne? Jak na głębokości 1m pod chudziakiem ziemia ma XstC to nie ma mostka, a jak ma X-1stC to juz potężny mostek na paręset kWh? No bez jaj.

Nie bądź "oklapkowany"  :smile:   Dalej piszemy o GWC na głębokości 1,5-2m, w rozstawie rur co najmniej 1m, a nie 30cm pod chudziakiem i pożal się boziu 50cm od ścian fundamentowych w rozstawie jak co poniektórzy wsadzają 80cm i mniej, aby na siłę na działce czy pod podłogą "upchać". 
Jak adam_mk pisał - nie ważne tak bardzo jaki i ile, ważne jak wsadzony.

Niech no tylko zacznę swój, cierpliwości - obczujnikuję swój, choć nie będzie to standard, ale się coś wyjaśni - każden robi, a o paru czujniczkach za 15zł/szt nikt nie myśli, a potem każdy wielki guru od rury w ziemi i teorie się mnożą. Nie piszcie co się dzieje koło waszej rury, a zwłaszcza co sie dzieje 1-3 metrów od tej rury jak nie macie o tym bladego pojęcia, przepływ ciepła  i rozkład temperatur w gruncie to nie są proste sprawy na zwykłe dodawanie i mnożenie. Stąd moje powyższe wyliczenia też są do doopy, ale przynajmniej nie silę się na dokładność do 4 miejsc po przecinku tylko dokładam do nich 50%.

----------


## adam_mk

:Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 
" każden robi, a o paru czujniczkach za 15zł/szt nikt nie myśli, a potem każdy wielki guru od rury w ziemi i teorie się mnożą."

Zakopałem ich dobrze ponad setkę!
W trzech batach 1-wire.
Część co 10cm a część co 1m.
Dawno...
Ponad rok temu...

Mnie się wydaje, że ja wiem, co się tam dzieje...
 :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

No, to zależy od tego - w jakim!

Adam M.

----------


## nydar

Tak dla uporządkowania opcji.Gdybym budował jeszcze raz,to mógł bym zrezygnować z różnych rzeczy ale nie z GWC rurowego,bo on jest poprostu genialnie prosty i skuteczny.Zrobił bym jedynie większe fi niż mam.
Mam tylko wątpliwości ,kto w obrębie fundamentów posadowionych na metrze buduje Tihelmana na dwóch.Ludzie z tego co można wywnioskować pod fundamentem budują płytko.
Co do strat to ściany z silikatów 15m2 dają blisko 200kWh + to co przez styrpian i mamy kilkaset.
Adamie podsunąłeś pomysł o GWC to i podziel się wiedzą co tam się dzieje.

----------


## _artur_

a jakie masz średnice gwc i jak głęboko i ile m?

----------


## adam_mk

Czasem sporo się dzieje a czasem - nic.
Dużo zależy od gradientów.
Ciekawostką jest to, że "aktywna" długość GWC rurowego (innych też) jest zmienna!
Bardzo rzadko pracuje on CAŁY.
Zmienność ta jest i cyklicznie - dobowa i cyklicznie - sezonowa.
Otaczający grunt uzupełnia/pochłania strugę ciepła dość dobrze, co zależne jest jednak od stopnia nawodnienia gruntu.
Ciekawe, ze GWC leżący w wodzie działa "gorzej" jak ten w bardzo wilgotnym gruncie!
Ale...
"Szarpnąć" na krótka a intensywnie da się więcej z tego leżącego w wodzie...
DLATEGO trzeba, projektując jakieś GWC wiedzieć w którą stronę go optymalizujemy.

Realnie - około 1m POD GWC temperatura całoroczna jest, praktycznie, stała...

Co jeszcze chcesz wiedzieć?
Sprecyzuj.

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

"a jakie masz średnice gwc i jak głęboko i ile m? "

Nie mam...
To taki układzik naukowo-poznawczy...
Grant...
Tam jest fi 200 z PP elektrozgrzewanego (totalna szczelność), krytego koloidami (srebro, miedź lub testowo gold)
Długość około 40mb na -2mppt w Tichelmannie.
Opomiarowałem we wszystkich kierunkach i gęsto.
Odczyt z krokiem 10min, rejestracja...
Trochę softu trzeba było zrobić, ale wskazuje np. GRADIENTY a nie temperatury (jedno z okien programu).
No, to teraz bardziej wiem, co gadam, bo widzę co się dzieje.
No, widuję od czasu do czasu.
Temat niby zamknięty, ale pomiary lecą a ja jak mam czas i jestem w okolicy - podglądam wykresy...

I żeby nie było to-tamto...
Te rury nie są niebieskie - jak Smerfy tylko ZIELONE jak żaba Kermit!
 :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## nydar

Realnie pod GWC to jest ciekawe jak ono jest poza budynkiem.Natomiast ciekawe jest co się dzieje z temp.nad rurą,skoro do chudziaka niedaleko.Wykluczam głębokie posadowienie Tihelmana w obrębie fundamentów z przyczyn oczywistych.Prof.Bosak wciskał tą fizykę,ja nie do końca słuchałem,ale z tego co pamietam to różnica temp.ma wpływ na przepływ energii cieplnej.

----------


## adam_mk

Słusznie wykluczasz!
Ma być w wilgotnym a nie w wodzie to najlepiej zadziała.
(No, jako NORMALNE, tu dyskutowane, GWC)
"Niedaleko" do chudziaka to powinno być tak z 1m, około...
Wtedy dom sobie a GWC sobie.

I...
Wcale nie różnica temperatur ma wpływ DECYDUJĄCY!
 :Lol: 
Dziwne, ale prawdziwe!
(piszę o przepływie ciepła w ziemi!!!!)

Adam M.

----------


## gentoonx

> " każden robi, a o paru czujniczkach za 15zł/szt nikt nie myśli, a potem każdy wielki guru od rury w ziemi i teorie się mnożą."
> 
> Zakopałem ich dobrze ponad setkę!
> W trzech batach 1-wire.
> Część co 10cm a część co 1m.
> Dawno...
> Ponad rok temu...
> 
> Mnie się wydaje, że ja wiem, co się tam dzieje...
> ...


To akurat nie tyczyło się Twojej Skromnej Osoby  :smile:

----------


## adam_mk

Wiem... (chyba)
Normalny nie jestem.  :Lol: 
Wiedzieć lubię!  :Lol: 
A ty o "normalnych" pisałeś , jak wyczułem...

Adam M.

----------


## nydar

No bo woda w drobinach piachu to jakby w bezruchu  i lambda niższa od piachu .Ale się porobiło woda w pewnych warunkach izolatorem.Swoją drogą ciekawe jak się kształtuje temp.gruntu nad rurą.Jeżeli masz takie dane to udostępnij

----------


## adam_mk

No, bo MNIEJSZOŚĆ używa GWC celowo i skutecznie!
Tu - masz rację!

Mawiali - pokaż człowieka a paragraf na niego się znajdzie.
Pokaż dom a ja Ci powiem co zrobi z nim GWC POPRAWNIE zastosowany.

Była potrzeba mocnego klimatyzowania bardzo przeszklonych i nasłonecznionych pomieszczeń.
Dało się - stosując GWC.
Rozwiązanie autorskie, ale skuteczne!

Inaczej...
Nie umiesz zastosować - nie schłodzisz...
Ale... zimą ogrzejesz.

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

"Jeżeli masz takie dane to udostępnij "

Z którego metra od wlotu licząc?
 :Lol: 

Ten temat jest jeszcze bardziej złożony niż się wydaje...
Rura jest DŁUGA!
 :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## nydar

Daj co masz .Będzie kopalnia wiedzy .Metr po metrze.I sens gdzie i dla czego.

----------


## nydar

Jaki jest sens wymiany jednej kubatury na godzinę zimą?Może przy WM mieszającej.Przy WW 25% WM..To jest dziubanie oszczędności .

----------


## nydar

Pytanie do ciebie,bo je zapodałeś.Są pewne warunki skrajne.Określają czy GWC da radę czy nie.Izolacja o odpowiedniej grubości ,szyby o odpowiednim zabezpieczeniu ,na kocu GWC o o odpowiedniej temp.,dają efekt.Efektem jest ciepło zimą i chłodno latem.Tylko że trzeba wiedzieć jak to zrobić.
Dobranoc

----------


## adam_mk

Całego granta nie wkleję.
Nie sam go robiłem, to by mnie zjedli!
 :Lol: 

Jest tak, że realna długość POTRZEBNEGO rurowca zależy od gradientu i od warunków gruntowych.
Zawsze jest takie miejsce, gdzie gradientu już nie ma i od tego miejsca rura jest po prostu "martwa"
Jak jest wściekły upał czy siarczysty mróz - to DALEKO od wlotu.
Jak jest "tak sobie" - to blisko.
"Pracuje" kilka do kilkunastu (Tichelmann!) metrów od wlotu.
Godzin, gdy pracował prawie CAŁY było raptem KILKA!!!

Nam chodziło o złapanie relacji pomiędzy parametrami gruntu a "czynną" długością rury.
Zakopanie kilometra jest niecelowa a jest kosztowne...
ILE zakopać, aby miało to sens ekonomiczny?!!!

Ci od rur w kolorze Smerfów maja programik, który to liczy... no,  z sufitu i "na czuja"
Ale...
Czuja mają niezłego, bo wielkich błędów tam nie ma.
Chyba, ze się "pomajga" nawodnieniem terenu, w którym rura leży.
 :Lol: 

Obszar, gdzie czasem wędrują istne fale energii jest przy samym wlocie.
Wędrują wolno...
To są takie godziny, ze prawie dni...
Im dalej wzdłuż rury tym amplitudy mniejsze a tempo zmian - TAKIE SAMO (prawie).
TAK!
Istnieje zjawisko "regeneracji"
Dotyczy mocno tak z pierwszych 5mb rury....

Po wyłączeniu wentyli na jaką dobę prawie wszystko wraca do wartości "średnich w danej porze roku".
Powodem jest przewodnictwo cieplne gruntu wilgotnego. (spora).
Tam, gdzie rura leży w wodzie to samo zjawisko zachodziło nieco wolniej...

To - tak w skrócie...ogólnie...

Adam M.

----------


## nydar

Czuja miałem albo na tej fizyce  uważałem ,bo min.5mb prostopadle do ściany zalecam.Beletrystyka fajna rzecz. ale może trochę liczb

----------


## Rotan

...

----------


## adam_mk

Tego nie robi się rekuperatorem...
Reku co najwyżej jest WSPARCIEM.

Pisałem - autorskie rozwiązanie...

Da się na tyle skutecznie, ze ludzi w swetrach w lipcu posadzisz.
 :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## Rotan

> Raczej jednak nie,To pytanie do adama_mk bo on lubi przewymiarowywać wydajności rekuperatorów:
> 
> Dla wyjaśnienia Rotan dobrał po konsultacjach rekuperator o wydajności 1,5kubatury/h...


A to jednak . Po pierwsze nie mam GWC. Po drugie mam na ok 1,25/h. Po trzecie korzystam 20-25% możliwości. Jaką mam sprawność? Na pewno lepszą niz ten co dobrał na 0,8kubatury/h. Tylko tyle chciałem uzyskać . Nic więcej. Nie wspominając o komforcie (możliwość szybkiego przewietrzenia i głośność).

----------


## nydar

Kończąc dzisiaj i mówiąc dobranoc .GWC i WW to potęga.Aczkolwiek woda statki  nosi i jest większą potęgą,co nie oznacza że kwadratura koła to zła teoria a wpływ księżyca na siłę głosu wilka,znikomy.
Zamontować prawidłowo,opisać i wszystko jasne.Warto lub nie.Dla mnie warto bo +/-18oC leci przez sezon grzewczy.A z wylotowym można cuda zrobić.Przy odpowiedniej grubości izolacji jakby blisko samo wystarczalności .
Arturo.Odnoszę wrażenie że na różnych poziomach świadomości się porozumiewamy.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Arturo72, Twój GWC jest mały, ma tylko 20m długości?
Podaj powierzchnię jaką zajmuje, opisz jak wygląda.
U mnie ma 24 m2 i według Twoich opisów to przepaść w porównaniu do mojego. Pomijam zapachy.
Według mnie, osiągi zależą od gruntu. Jak jest dobry, to i te 20m2 wystarczy by leżeć w zasięgu nawiewu i czuć chłodek. Jak jest słaby, trzeba go wyłączać do regeneracji.
Chłodzenie chałupy to inna historia.
Znowu zimą masz lepze osiągi. Mój grunt jest jakiś zimny.

----------


## gentoonx

> Dopiszę jeszcze,że przy odłączonym GWC reku także nie zamarzał



zbesztaj mnie jeśli nie pamiętam, ale masz LUNĘ?
To niezaprzeczalna zaleta LUNY - nigdy nie zamarza  :big lol: 

LUNA-rekuperator
Fiat 126P-limuzyna

PS
po co ludziom Bartosze - też piszą, że nie zamarzają

----------


## gentoonx

OK, przyjmuję.

Trochę inne zdanie mamy, dla mnie req w obecnym wydaniu i kasie to badziew, a B i N zwłaszcza - starczy policzyć.

----------


## adam_mk

"Być może nie zrozumiałeś pytania dlatego poniżej ponawiam:
Cytat Napisał Arturo72 Zobacz post
I teraz najważniejsze pytanie tego wątku od nie umiejących liczyć,o ile st.C takie cóś zmniejszy/zwiększy temperaturę w domu przy wydajności ok.1 kubatury/h w domu ?
Bo przecież dla większości GWC do tego służy
Zakładamy sprawność rekuperatora na 80%. "

"Mam 2x20m ale z fi125mm.
Mój GWC z zasady był robiony tylko i wyłącznie z uwagi na nie zamarzanie wymiennika w rekuperatorze,i tu się sprawdza.
Nie zrobiłem większego gdyż słusznie uważałem,że GWC nie ochłodzi domu przy wydajności nawet 1kubatury/h.
Do próby ochłodzenia domu potrzeba min.10kubatur/h a nie standartowych rekuperatorowych.
GGWC ze względu na cenę wg mnie to pomyłka,w żaden sposób nie uzasadniona ekonomicznie.

Ale nawijanie makaronu na uszy WIĘKSZOŚCI wprowadziła mylne spostrzeżenia co do GWC i do czego toto ma służyć. "

"Nie mam Luny a Bartosze Nikole i inne wynalazki to badziew za dużą kasę wg mnie "


Pisałem wielokrotnie i ja i inni, że wiele zależy od domu.
Jak masz budę z blachy falistej watą krytą, to nawet wymiana 10 kubatur wiele nie zmieni.
Kompletnie nie rozumiesz, jak się wydaje, co to jest bilans ciepła.
WIESZ po prostu i z tego wynika, że TY wiesz NAJLEPIEJ!
Reszta, w Twoim mniemaniu,  to banda idiotów z makaronem nawiniętym na uszach i chyba watą we łbie.
Bo?
Bo fizyka w tym co zbudowałeś jest taka, że nic i tak nie zamarza, co tylko potwierdza Twoje mniemanie.

Rozumiem takie stanowisko, zwłaszcza, że "nie dałeś się" maketingowi, gdzie wmulają sprzęt za dużą kasę!
Jeżeli tak samo "nie dałeś się" przy fundamentach, ścianach, dachu, ociepleniu, uszczelnieniu i reszcie, to... z pewnością jest tam tak, jak opisujesz.
Tylko...
Dobrze by było, abyś zrozumiał, że można dom zbudować inaczej jak Ty to zrobiłeś.
Nydar zrobił coś, co mu działa a nie jest powszechnie stosowane.
Jasiek zbudował kilka pudełek, które dobrze mu służą a też w żadnym markecie ich nie znajdziesz.
Sporo osób, nie zwracając uwagi na makaron zwisający im z uszu, zbudowało klasyczną wentylację mechaniczną z rekuperatorem i im też to działa,
Może więc to Ty zbudowałeś coś dziwnego i dlatego dziwnie działa?
Brałeś pod uwagę taki powód?

Adam M.

----------


## jasiek71

> Dopiszę jeszcze,że przy odłączonym GWC reku także nie zamarzał


to napisz nam jeszcze ile czasu to testowałeś, podaj wszystkie parametry pracy centrali ( mierzone bezpośrednio na króćcach przyłączeniowych ) i jak wygląda system zapobiegający szronieniu wymiennika w twojej centrali wentylacyjnej ...?
oczywiście same temperatury nam nie wystarczą bo do pełnego obrazu sytuacji potrzeba też strumieni powietrza przepływającego przez wymiennik... :yes:

----------


## jasiek71

> Nie wiem jak w pasywnym ale w energooszczędnym na pewno nie,nie przy takich wydajnościach reku jakie ma większość użytkowników domów.


a wiesz to z własnego doświadczenia z obserwacji tych dwóch "słomek" pod chałupą i pracy małej centrali wentylacyjnej w nie zamieszkałym jeszcze budynku ... :wink:

----------


## klaudiusz_x

U mnie dziś od rana temp. na zewnątrz około 16*. O godz 20- 18*C, Za GWC 13,5*C.
Wentyl 300m3/h, wylot z GWC w piwnicy gdzie mierzona jest temperatura na wylocie przy ścianie.
Muszę kupić jakiś anemometr.
Takie najtańsze będzie ok?
http://allegro.pl/elektroniczny-wiat...339104028.html

----------


## tatanka

Nie lepiej wybudowac "oczko wodne" ? 200m3 przy 20C zmagazynuje 4600 kWh

----------


## gentoonx

Nie lepiej

200m3 to już nie oczko wodne tylko staw = pozwolenie na budowę ze wszystkimi szykanami.

----------


## tatanka

Oczko do 30m2 tylko zgloszenie, a mozna miec kilka polaczonych  :smile:

----------


## gentoonx

> Oczko do 30m2 tylko zgloszenie, a mozna miec kilka polaczonych


Kilku już próbowało być tak cwanymi, nie skończyło się to dobrze dla ich kieszeni - nie filozuj  :wink: 

A tak BTW, co to niby ma wspólnego z GWC?

----------


## gentoonx

> Nie czytasz od początku 
> Ktoś zapodał zdjęcie stawu czy rzeki i tam zamierzał rzucić rurki GGWC,spotkało się to z aprobatą najważniejszego guru w tym wątku,inny ktoś łyknął to i masz dzisiejsze oczka wodne


no tak, zapomniałem, a przecież też mam warunki do tego

ale z tymi oczkami odjazd

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Nie lepiej wybudowac "oczko wodne" ? 200m3 przy 20C zmagazynuje 4600 kWh


Z tym stawem to może i jest pomysł.  Jednak w przypadku hodowlanego, tak czy tak trzeba wkopać się w jego dno, poniżej granicy przemarzania.

----------


## adam_mk

" Jednak w przypadku hodowlanego, tak czy tak trzeba wkopać się w jego dno, *poniżej granicy przemarzania*. "

Opiłeś się czy za mało kawy rano?

Adam M.

----------


## piaskownica

Witam,
Powzięliśmy decyzję o budowie domu z WM i GWC, zleciliśmy badania gruntu, mamy wyniki i ... nie wiem co dalej.
W wynikach napisano: 
do 0,4m - gleba
do 0,5-0,9 - gliny pylaste w stanie plastycznym
do 1,4-1,5 - piaski średnie
poniżej - pyły i pyły piaszczyste
Woda gruntowa występuje w piaskach na głębokości 1,3-1,4m
Na podstawie wyczytanych na tym forum informacji najbardziej mi się podoba GWC żwirowy, ale mamy chyba trochę za wysokie wody gruntowe.
W glikolowym odstrasza mnie dodatkowa pompka, wymiennik, glikol itp.
Pozostaje rurowy, który wydaje się mieć trochę mniej zalet i zdaje się, że też nie bardzo lubi wody gruntowe. Z drugiej strony mam dostęp do tanich rur PVC, więc koszty mogłyby być mniejsze.

Poradźcie, które rozwiązanie sprawdzi się w naszych warunkach glebowych.

Piasek

----------


## _artur_

czemu rurowy wód gruntowych ma nie lubić? jak będzie szczelny to mu chyba nie przeszkadzają.. ja zrobiłem rurowca w piasku, jeszcze nie działa ale dzisiaj mierzyłem na wlocie temperaturę gruntu (około 3m pod powierzchnią) i było 16 stopni..

----------


## adam_mk

No, jak będzie szczelny...

piaskownica
Chyba zacznij czytać wątek od początku...

Adam M.

----------


## herakles

A jak za 20 lat uszczelka sparcieje akurat pod ulubionym krzaczkiem porzeczek czerwonych, czy malinek?

----------


## nydar

Chciał bym usłyszeć jeden powód dla którego rurowy jest gorszy od glikolowego czy żwirowego.Znam kilka że jest lepszy.

----------


## piaskownica

@Adam

Próbuję, Adamie, próbuję... ale 235 stron to lektura na wiele dni.

@nydar

Jak dla mnie niewątpliwą przewagą żwirowca jest jego naturalne filtrowanie i możliwość nawilżania powietrza

Piasek

----------


## witek_myslowice

> Chciał bym usłyszeć jeden powód dla którego rurowy jest gorszy od glikolowego czy żwirowego.Znam kilka że jest lepszy.


Na stronie:
http://taniaklima.pl/?p=p_7&sName=ru...rowy-co-wybrac
jest porównanie żwirowego i rurowego GWC.

----------


## nydar

Powietrza nie trzeba nawilżać od tego jest dom.Dom dostarcza nadmiar wilgoci.Sposób wentylacji jest odpowiedzialny za wilgotność w domu a nie GWC.
Filtrowanie .No cóż.Mam filtr węglowy bo nie lubię zapachu palonych odpadów przez sąsiadów.No i ta cena.Ta cena.No i zimą na grawitacji może działać.No i możliwość współpracy z innymi rozwiązaniami ,żeby zimą +18oC do domu wlatywało.Tak daje moja rura.Pokażcie żwirowca który to potrafi.

----------


## jasiek71

wysokiej klasy filtry ...???
k... ludzie czy wy wychodząc z domu zakładacie maski p. pyłowe ...???
na wszystkich nieszczelnościach w chałupie też filtry ...???
centrala wentylacyjna wymusza filtry na wlocie i wylocie bo inaczej wymiennik by syfem zalazł, jak by go nie było to te filtry też były by zbyteczne ...

ogłupianie na maksa ... :mad:

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> " Jednak w przypadku hodowlanego, tak czy tak trzeba wkopać się w jego dno, *poniżej granicy przemarzania*. "
> 
> Opiłeś się czy za mało kawy rano?
> 
> Adam M.


Ze stawu hodowlanego przed zimą spuszczamy wodę, chwytamy ryby. Ryby idą do innego, zazwyczaj mniejszego w celu łatwiejszego odłowu przed świętami.
Stąd większość stawów na okres zimy jest bez wody.

----------


## gentoonx

> ...
> Stąd większość stawów na okres zimy jest bez wody.


Tedy jaki sens robić sezonowe GGWC? to tak jak dwie instalacje w domu: ogrzewanie na sezon zimowy a klima na letni

----------


## matkor

> No i zimą na grawitacji może działać.No i możliwość współpracy z innymi rozwiązaniami ,żeby zimą +18oC do domu wlatywało.Tak daje moja rura.Pokażcie żwirowca który to potrafi.


Każdy? (dobrze wykonany).

----------


## adam_mk

"Ze stawu hodowlanego przed zimą...."

Sory!
Karpi nie hodowałem.
Znowu się czegoś dowiedziałem!
Tylko...
Dziwne miejsce na GGWC potrzebny też zimą...

Adam M.

----------


## herakles

Jak się w takim stawie kiedyś kąpałem to było tak niecałe 2m wody w nim. Myślę, że zamrozić to tak, ale do GGWC to raczej nie.

----------


## nydar

> Każdy? (dobrze wykonany).


A jaki jest sens budować GWC źle.Zresztą nie ma sensu budować czegokolwiek źle.Zwłaszcza własnego domu.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Dziś założyłem filtr węglowy na wylocie GWC max-owego.
Zapach ziemi uleg znaczącej redukcji. Niestety nadal ją czuć. Być może przy mniejszym przepływie filtr wszystko wyłapie, ale przy obecnym wentylu nie daje rady.
Na dzień dzisiejszy *ODRADZAM* takie wynalazki. Nie po to budujemy coś z czego nie ma pożytku lub nie spełnia podstawowych założeń.
Tyle w temacie.

----------


## gentoonx

Szkoda. Była szansa, że węgiel zadziała.

----------


## herakles

Co to znaczy zapach ziemi?Ziemia nie pachnie, może to grzyb.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Co to znaczy zapach ziemi?Ziemia nie pachnie, może to grzyb.


Może.
Zapach jest mocniejszy. Mogę nawet stwierdzić że z każdym tygodniem był mocniejszy. Stęchlizny nie czuć.

----------


## _artur_

dzisiaj mierzyłem temperaturę na wlocie do GWC pod ziemią - przy 29-30* na powierzchni tam 16* (około 3.5m po ziemią). GWC rurowy jeszcze nie użytkowany..

----------


## herakles

> Temperatura z GWC nie jest ważna,16-18st.C na wyjściu to standart ale taka temperatura robi "cudowne rzeczy" tylko w domu jaśka i nydara,w pozostałych domach m.in u mnie taka temperatura na wyjściu z GWC nie ma żadnego wpływu na temperaturę w domu przy wydajnosci ok.100-200m3/h czyli ok.0,5 kubatury na h.
> Co więcej,pod odpięciu GWC temperatura w domu urzymuje się na takim samym poziomie jak z GWC,czyli GWC nie jest warte nic w lecie 
> Przez ostatnie tygodnie temperatura w domu nie przekroczyła 24,2st.C.


http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post6062545

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Temperatura z GWC nie jest ważna,16-18st.C na wyjściu to standart ale taka temperatura robi "cudowne rzeczy" tylko w domu jaśka i nydara,w pozostałych domach m.in u mnie taka temperatura na wyjściu z GWC nie ma żadnego wpływu na temperaturę w domu przy wydajnosci ok.100-200m3/h czyli ok.0,5 kubatury na h.
> Co więcej,pod odpięciu GWC temperatura w domu urzymuje się na takim samym poziomie jak z GWC,czyli GWC nie jest warte nic w lecie 
> Przez ostatnie tygodnie temperatura w domu nie przekroczyła 24,2st.C.


Po moim doświadczeniu z cuchnącej piwnicy, nie masz racji. Dwie wymiany na godzinę są wstanie obniżyć temperaturę.
Oczywiście nikt przy malych domkach nie dmucha 1000m3.h.
Czyli w sumie masz rację  :rotfl:

----------


## nydar

Arturo skup się. Postaram się pisać wolno.Jasiek pompuje 500m3/h.Ja ok.150m3/h bo mam pasywny.Kumasz zasadę?Akumulacja i jej brak jak u mnie?Wady i zalety. Wypadkową zysków i masą powietrza o określonej temp. jest temp.wewnątrz domu.W moim przypadku jest to ok.5oC mniej wewnątrz jak na zewnątrz.Idealna różnica ze względów zdrowotnych.

----------


## nydar

Kosztowało mnie to 2000PLN /m2.Parterowy 140m2. A że parterowy to przez to drogi.Gdyby był piętrowy,to z 20-25% taniej. No ale szkielet.A szkielet póki co nie popularny. Polska cegłą stoi,taka klątwa Kazimierza.

----------


## jasiek71

> Ja piszę co i jak u mnie w domu działa lub nie działa 
> 500m3/h ? Jaki koszt takiej wydajności ?


a ja piszę jak to działa u mnie ... :yes: 
a te 500m3/h to chodzi o koszt wentylatorów czy energii do nich ...???

----------


## herakles

> A to jest całkiem co innego niż GWC czy GGWC,powyżej to jest typowe chłodzenie pasywne przez wodną podłogówkę a nie wentylacja.


Ja chciałbym tu zwrócić uwagę na to, że wodę z GGWC można po prostu wpuścić w podłogę, oczywiście również schładzając powietrze aby nie mieć mokrej podłogi, ale nie dmuchać tych m3/h tysiącami tylko delikatnie. Czyli po prostu zabrać tej masie akumulacyjnej trochę ciepełka.

----------


## vega1

wczoraj odpaliłem swoje GWC rurowe. Temperatura na wejściu wczoraj 31st. a po przejściu przez GWC 16,5st. Po pięciogodzinnej pracy wzrosło do 17,2st.
Dziś temperatura na wejściu 36st. a za GWC 17st.

----------


## _artur_

jaką wydajnością dmuchałeś?

----------


## vega1

120m3/h

----------


## jasiek71

> Jacież pierdzielę! 39 minus 5 to 34..


wyluzuj ...
przecież pisze raczej o średniej dobowej a ta rzadko przekracza 26-27* ...

te 39* to chyba w piecu ...

----------


## jasiek71

> Wiem raczej o czym nie pisze - o średniej. No ale jakoś trzeba się wykręcić.
> Nie mieszkam w piecu a te temp. na foto w dzienniku.
> Średnia z 3 dni przekroczyła już 30 więc wesoło nie jest.


śmiechu warte te twoje porównania w dzienniku ... :wink: 
ja też mam wstawić swoją "wiarygodną" temp. z samochodu ...???

----------


## lockter

jasiek jest w stanie śmiechem obalić wszystko  :smile:  *bo on po prostu wie!*

----------


## jasiek71

> Wedle stacji meteo powietrze miało 37 więc przy gruncie 38 a nawet 39 to normalne. To chyba wiesz sam.
> Czy chcesz może obalić pustym śmiechem odczyty meteo również?


śmiechu warte te twoje porównania wentylacyjne ... :wink: 
ale nie chce mi się nawet o tym dyskutować ...

siedzę sobie teraz w komfortowych warunkach a wszyscy dookoła "zdychają" z gorąca, ale co ja tam mogę wiedzieć przecież GWC nie jest w stanie schłodzić chałupy, budynek mam o lekkiej konstrukcji z praktycznie nie osłoniętymi oknami wschód / zachód więc według "mądrości" forumowych mam w nim jak w "piekle"...
wentylacja jest też z tylko jednym centralnym nawiewem więc według Twojego opisu pizga po plecach a w całej chałupie mam jak w szalecie miejskim ...
byłem tak "głupi" że zrobiłem po Swojemu zamiast tak jak wszyscy, miałbym teraz ze 30* na poddaszu i zastanawialibyśmy się jak spać w takich warunkach mając do wyboru ewentualnie otwarcie na noc wszystkich okien i walczenie z całym "plugastwem" które wleci do chałupy ...

----------


## jasiek71

> jasiek jest w stanie śmiechem obalić wszystko  *bo on po prostu wie!*


to może pochwal się swoją wiedzą ... :yes: 
wszyscy potraficie tylko jak mantrę powtarzać te pierdoły wyczytane z kolorowych broszurek...

----------


## jasiek71

> Ale ja to rozumiem. Nie wierzysz w bezstronne odczyty oficjalnych stacji meteo* to jak masz wierzyć w doświadczenia innych.*


i kto to mówi ... :wink:

----------


## R&K

dajcie spokój jaskowi kszhu - on nic nie sprzedaje, nie jest instalatorem, choć wg mnie powinien nim być!

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Skoro kłótnia o temperatury, dorzucę moje odczyty.
Wczoraj tak jak podawałem o 12:30 w cieniu przy moim niezamieszkanym domku od strony lasu, ściana północno-wschodnia temperatura wynosiła 33*C.
Tam gdzie mieszkam, ściana południowo wschodnia, godzina 16 wczoraj, ściana od przeszło 2 godzin nie widziała słońca, temperatura 40*C

----------


## vega1

a moje GWC dziś trzymało 16,1 C na wylocie bez względu czy było na zewnątrz 30 C czy po południu 40 C. Nie wiem jak to interpretować. Spory zapas?

----------


## azizi

Witam. Tydzień temu zasypywałem GWC rurowe (jedna rura fi200, otacza fundamenty domu) około 60m i dziś przy 35stopniach na zewnątrz miałem niecałe 23stopnie z wylotu GWC. Temperatura mierzona pierwszy raz i przez godzine nie uległa zmianie.
W sobotę zrobiłem jeszcze jedno GWC obok tego przy domu brata (układ tichelmana czy jakoś tak). Jest jeszcze niezasypane także pewnie niedługo będę mógł to porównać.

----------


## jasiek71

> Witam. Tydzień temu zasypywałem GWC rurowe (jedna rura fi200, otacza fundamenty domu) około 60m i dziś przy 35stopniach na zewnątrz miałem niecałe 23stopnie z wylotu GWC. Temperatura mierzona pierwszy raz i przez godzine nie uległa zmianie.
> W sobotę zrobiłem jeszcze jedno GWC obok tego przy domu brata (układ tichelmana czy jakoś tak). Jest jeszcze niezasypane także pewnie niedługo będę mógł to porównać.


w następnym sezonie będzie niższa ... :smile:

----------


## _artur_

jak głęboko ta rura?

----------


## jasiek71

> eee... coś tam różnym ludziom montuje, udoskonala, chyba nie za darmo albo w ramach robót przymusowych...


w ramach robót wykończeniowych różne rzeczy się robi ... :cool:

----------


## azizi

W moim na głębokości ław fundamentowych, czyli jakieś 120-150cm pewnie ze spadkami. Jak obsypię lepiej dom to będzie trochę więcej ziemi na tym leżało. Od ław około 1m odsunięte wszędzie.



U brata jest głębiej to zrobione. On ma na fi200 oraz fi160 robione.



Wszystkie użyte rury to zwykłe kanalizacyjne SN4.

Mały filmik z sobotniej pracy
https://vimeo.com/71205784

----------


## _artur_

płytko troche..

----------


## gentoonx

Płytko po byku, szału nie będzie, wykonanie też amatorszczyzną leci, nie chce krakać, ale ja tam widze po 2 sezonach masę siodełek, a w pierścieniowym spadek 0,5%/1mb to spora przesada in minus. No i nie widzę odprowadzenia skroplin, ale w sumie na takiej płyciźnie to raczej ich nie będzie

----------


## nydar

Azizi.Nie słuchaj tych kraczących z wilkami.Stawiam flaszkę,że będziesz miał cieplejsze powietrze niż brat.Ale dopiero po dwóch latach mieszkania .I drugą że nie spadnie poniżej 5oC.

----------


## gentoonx

> Azizi.Nie słuchaj tych kraczących z wilkami.Stawiam flaszkę,że będziesz miał cieplejsze powietrze niż brat.Ale dopiero po dwóch latach mieszkania .I drugą że nie spadnie poniżej 5oC.


Dogrzeje se od fundamentów to będzie na bank cieplejsze  :smile:  niestety latem też  :wink:

----------


## azizi

Ah te słowa otuchy  :smile: 
Jest płytko bo dalej woda. Stąd i ławy na takim minimum. 
Na ławie jest faktycznie 7 bloczków ale rura leży w większości na jej dolnej części.
Obecnie nie mam dostępu do darmowej koparki stąd ułożenie na około domu rur bo wykop był. 
Jeśli za rok się okaże że straszna lipa to planuję to przekopać obok w systemie jak brata.
U niego tak jak widać fundamenty pod słupy tarasowe będzie jeszcze dużo ziemi dosypanej, także głębokość będzie dużo większa.
Jeśli chodzi o skropliny to zostawiłem na początku trójnik włożony z pustym dnem ale woda podchodziła momentalnie. Ostatecznie jest tera zaślepiony i na razie od 2 tygodni jak trochę padało + czerpnia była w wodzie jak to składałem jest sucho. 

Będę testować, rury miałem taniej, koparkę też będę miał za koszt paliwa także zobaczymy co z tego wyjdzie.

----------


## szczukot

Jak stała woda to trzeba było robić glikolowy

Fantom

----------


## azizi

Od początku tylko i wyłącznie na rurowy byłem zdecydowany.

----------


## matkor

> ja tam widze po 2 sezonach masę siodełek,


Można prosić jaśniej (dla amatorów)?
Jakich siodełek? Rura się nierówno obsunie i się porobią "lokalne minima"?

----------


## herakles

Ja mam taką uwagę. Jakiś czas temu był tu człowieczek, który zrobił sobie w wylewce rurę z powietrzem. Oczywiście ciepłym powietrzem, celem ogrzewania chyba wprost z kominka. Problem na jaki się natknął był następujący: Na prostych odcinkach rura nie oddawała ciepła, natomiast na zakrętach aż nadto.
No i jak sobie tak myślę o tej rurze w ziemi to mnie to męczy. Myślę, że problem jest, ale pozostaje niezauważalny, a rozwiązanie go skróciłoby rurę.

----------


## adam_mk

O ile wiem - jest rozwiązany.

Adam M.

----------


## herakles

?

----------


## witek_myslowice

> Od początku tylko i wyłącznie na rurowy byłem zdecydowany.


Ja preferuje żwirowy GWC
1. jest bezobsługowy - nie trzeba wymieniac wysokiej klasy filtrów na czerpni - żeby rury nie były brudne. Nie trzeba pompować skroplin.
2. "syjamski" zwirowy GWC może pracować całą dobę - przemienna praca złóż - prawie wszystkie GWC muszą regenerowac swoja temp z otaczajacym grutem - wyjątkiem są te które są zbudowane sa w miejscu gdzie gruntem rodzimym jest glina
3. Gruba izolacja na żwirowym GWC symuluje jego zagłębienie na ok 5-6m poniżej terenu - tylko żwirowy i płytowy to potrafią. Pozostałe troche poniżej stanu przemarzania gruntu.
4. Mała powierzchnia zabudowy 10-12m2 jednego zwirowego GWC - nie trzeba rekultywować dużych powierzchni - a jedna wywrotka ziemi koszt min. 500zł
Pozostałe różnice rurowego i żwirowego: 
http://taniaklima.pl/?p=p_7&sName=ru...rowy-co-wybrac

----------


## vega1

to takie gadanie i sprzeczanie które święta są lepsze. Każdy dopasować musi GWC do własnych warunków. Ja mam rurowy i zakopałem go na około 2 metry. W środku (na około 15-tym metrze) zrobiłem studzienkę którą zasypałem tłuczniem. Tam mi będą spływać ewentualne skropliny. Wczoraj podczas 40 stopniowych upałów, dawał 16.1 C i ani drgnął. I też mam bezobsługowo. Więc bez ortodoksyjnych zachowań proszę  :smile:

----------


## adam_mk

Najlepszy GWC to ten najlepiej dopasowany do lokalnych warunków.
Da najwięcej i najmniej kłopotów sprawi.

Adam M.

----------


## sherif

Witam !

Mam do Was prośbę o podzielenie się opiniami dot mojego projektu GWC. Wątek sledze od dawna, ale  powoli zbliżam się do wykonania  :smile: . Założenia, dane  są następujące:
- pow całkowita: 220m2, kubatura 880m3, zapotrzebowanie na ciepło ok 35kWh/m2/rok, calość przeszklenia z żaluzjami zewn,.
- grunt: piasek, woda na głębokości 8m
- wg projektu wentylacja wymuszona z reku: 450 m3/h
- to co chcę osiągną: temp wchodząca do reku pow 0C zimą. latem chciałbym zminimalizować nagrzewanie domu, czyli temp max 18C (+żaluzje+dobre docieplenie ścian +dobre okna)

Z racji wielkości działki to co mogę zrobić to GWC pod garażem (34m2) + wokół budynku ok 60-70m rurowca. Wiem, że to nie dużo, ale i moje oczekiwania nie są wygórowane. NIe chce traktować GWC latem jako klimatyzacji, ale chcę, żeby przynajmniej dodatkowo nie nagrzewała pomieszczeń wprowadzając temp pow 25C.
Wymyśliłem sobie coś takiego:



czyli sumarycznie ok 28mb rury. Przy takiej konfiguracji program Rehau pokazuje max 22C i min -8C, ale nie uwzględnia on kilku rzeczy tj ułożenie w garażu.Rury planuje zastosowac zwykłe kanalizacyjne ułozone ze spadkiem (do ław) i zakończone studzienką na zew.

Pytania:
Czy taki projekt ma sens ? 
Czy można stosować to w garażu - nie planuje parkować tam czołgu  :smile: , rury będą przykryte ok 70cm piasku, chudziakiem 10cm, 5cm styro (garaż nieogrzewany) +posadzką zbrojona siatką 10cm?

Czy warto położyć jeszcze owe 60mb rury wokół domu na gł 1,5-1,7m (Rehau licząc łącznie pokazuje min 0,5C max 15C)?
Routing: czy czerpnie lepiej rozdzielić na dwa obiegi: 60m na zewn i 28 w środku czy lepiej połączyć to szeregowo: 60m zewn a potem środek ? chyba Adam pisał, że praca/efektywność względem długości takiego rurowca nie jest liniowa, więc chyba lepiej zrobić to równolegle .
Na co zwrócić uwagę przy montażu ?

Z góry dzięki za sugestie i uwagi.

----------


## vega1

po co taki kolos????

----------


## szczukot

> Od początku tylko i wyłącznie na rurowy byłem zdecydowany.


Powinno sie robic taki na jaki grunt pasuje a nie "byc zdecydowanym". PNa filmiku widac normalnie wode stojaca - idealne dla GGWC, slabe dla rurowca.

Fantom

----------


## herakles

> po co taki kolos????


żeby mieć!!!  :Lol:

----------


## vega1

to może ze 3OO metrów lepiej?

----------


## sherif

> po co taki kolos????


o czym piszesz 28m, 60m czy 28+60m ? Imo przy 500m3/h to nawet 100m to malo.

----------


## jasiek71

> o czym piszesz 28m, 60m czy 28+60m ? Imo przy 500m3/h to nawet 100m to malo.


50mb całości jest wystarczające, powyżej to już tylko zbędny wydatek i opory ...
ważne by był dość głęboko zakopany i poszczególne nitki przebiegały jak najdalej od siebie ...

----------


## adam_mk

I tak i nie...
Jak kiedy...
Tu są warunki na żwirowca.

Ale sherif chyba już zadecydował...

Adam M.

----------


## sherif

Tak, Adam, zdecydowałem. Wiem, że żwirowiec z wielu względów jest idealny, ale patrząc na ceny materiałów w Warszawie - nieopłacalny  :sad:  Dodatkowo sytuacja na działce (wjazd, wykopy) uniemożliwia dowiezienie tyle kamieni.
Czy ty także uważasz, że owe 30m przy moich założeniach spełni swoje zadanie - program Rehau mówi, że nie osiągnę takich temp ?
W sumie tak jet najłatwiej/najtaniej, ułożyć Tichelmana pod garażem + zrobie czerpnie w drugim rogu domu, to pociągnę przy ławach jakieś kolejne 15m. 

BTW. Kierownik powiedział, że nie ma co się obawiać o rury w garażu, jeżeli zgodnie z projektem, będzie ok 50cm piasku, styro i 2x beton.

----------


## matkor

> Czy można stosować to w garażu - nie planuje parkować tam czołgu , rury będą przykryte ok 70cm piasku, chudziakiem 10cm, 5cm styro (garaż nieogrzewany) +posadzką zbrojona siatką 10cm?


Po co to 5cm styro? Chcesz się izolować od ciepełka ziemi?  :wink:  Ja bym podgrzewał garaż gruntem (bez styropianu), a GWC robił dookoła domu.

P.S. Co do obciążeń to taka konstrukcja przeniesie mniej więcej po równo ciężar garażu,  wieć przelicz ile waży Twój garaż (sam beton w podłodze z tego co wymieniłeś to jakieś 13t  :wink:  )  wiec moze wyjsć czy coś w nim stoi czy nie, nie robi większej różnicy  :wink: .

----------


## sherif

Ze styro jeszcze nie zdecydowałem, tak jest poprostu w projekcie. Odnośnie wyboru garaż - wokół domu to wybór jest prosty .. koszty. W garażu mam obecnie wybrana ziemię do poziomu ław, więc, wystarczy trochę pokopać. Dodatkowo w garażu będą mniejsze wahania temp niż na zewn, boję sie jedynie o konwekcje ciepła/zimna, grunt pod garażem będzie zdecydowanie mniej wilgotny niż na zewn  :Confused: 
Natomiast, żeby położyć w koło domu to mogę to zrobić na poziomie górnym ław, a to jest ok 60cm poniżej gruntu więc mało, trzeba brac koparkę i odsuwać się od ław. Tak myśle, żeby zrobić to teraz pod garażem bo i tak jest rozkopane i mogę to tanim kosztem umieścic na poziomie dolnym ław, tj przeszło 1m poniżej terenu. Jak rezultat będzie słaby to czerpnię wydłużę pierścieniem wokół domu - bo w sumie nie koliduje to z budową.

----------


## matkor

> Odnośnie wyboru garaż - wokół domu to wybór jest prosty .. koszty. (...)  Tak myśle, żeby zrobić to teraz pod garażem bo i tak jest rozkopane i mogę to tanim kosztem umieścic na poziomie dolnym ław, tj przeszło 1m poniżej terenu. Jak rezultat będzie słaby to czerpnię wydłużę pierścieniem wokół domu - bo w sumie nie koliduje to z budową.


OK. To w tej sytuacji (rur pod garażem), to styro może mieć jakiś sens. Wirtualnie zagłębi Ci rury pod garażem, kosztem większej lodówki w garazu.

----------


## sherif

> OK. To w tej sytuacji (rur pod garażem), to styro może mieć jakiś sens. Wirtualnie zagłębi Ci rury pod garażem, kosztem większej lodówki w garazu.


Tak, właśnie kombinuje, albo "dogrzać" GWC albo garaż. ten ostatni zimą bedzie trochę dogrzewany przez reku oraz straty poprzez ściany wew.
Dzięki za opinie.

----------


## adam_mk

Myślałeś o ceramicznym?

Adam M.

----------


## sherif

> Myślałeś o ceramicznym?
> 
> Adam M.


Tak, ale ostatnie posty mnie zniechęciły  :sad: , tym bardziej, że miałbym podobny problem z kontrolą i czyszczeniem pod podłogą.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> No właśnie, są tu tacy co to mają rurę i dlatego twierdzą, że tylko rura. Nie znają innych co to mają ceramiczny. Ja mam ledwo pierwszy choć przerywany sezon to się nie mogę liczyć. Działa ok i nie wiem co miałoby się "popsuć"?


Wiesz, u Ciebie działa, u mnie nie.
Nie wiadomo co jest z moim.
Dopóki nie rozwiążemy problemu cuchnącego mojego, dopóty mogą wystąpić problemy u innych.
Zapomniałem dodać, filtr węglowy jest już do wymiany. Nie pociągnął nawet tygodnia.

----------


## herakles

skoro tam siedzi tyle komarów, to czy nie stoi tam woda? Jak to jest zrobione? Jakie warstwy są?

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> skoro tam siedzi tyle komarów, to czy nie stoi tam woda? Jak to jest zrobione? Jakie warstwy są?


Jeśli oglądałeś wszystkie moje filmiki z youtuba, widziałeś że pojazd jechał po mokrej podstawie: wilgotne koła, pustaki wyraźnie mokre.
Od tamtego czasu nie patrzyłem co jest w środku.
Jednak śmiem twierdzić że wody tam w tej chwili brak.
Dlaczego tak sądzę?
Rura wylotowa z GWC na dnie (w dolnej części) ma osad lub nalot z gliny. Tak to wygląda.
Czyli wraz z powietrzem szła duża ilość cząsteczek gliny. Tak sądzę.
W tej chwili rura jest sucha w środku jak pieprz.
Patrząc z drugiej strony, mam pociągniętą rurę do nawilżania. Skoro nawilżanie złoża jest zalecane (hehehe, chyba nie w moim przypadku), to chyba takie  sugestie są nietrafione.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Na razie zwlekam.
Muszę wprowadzić kamerkę, oblukać jak to wygląda.
Potem ozonatorem 7g po godzinie 2x w tygodniu przez miesiąc, jeśli nie pomoże to perhydrol.
Jeśli nie będzie efektów lub będą powracać, zatkam wylot i robię glikolowca.

----------


## herakles

Możecie napisać jakie są u was warstwy w tych maksowych GWC.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Możecie napisać jakie są u was warstwy w tych maksowych GWC.


Od dołu część na glinie, część na piasku. Na maxy glina z niewielką domieszką piasku.
Chodź teraz przypomniało mi się że kiedy kopałem odpływ z opaski kilka metrów od domu (z drugiej strony domu) to w wykopie czułem zgniliznę. Nie wiem czym to było spowodowane. około 29 lat wcześniej był kopany wodociąg w tamtym miejscu. Może zmieszany humus z gliną jeszcze nie przegnił?
GWC jest około 16 metrów od tej rury, ale piaski których mam dosyć dużo może przeniosły trochę świństwa?

----------


## klaudiusz_x

W wykopie pod dom i tym pod GWC nić nie śmierdziało.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Już bym powoli zapominał o tym:/
> Leży to w "zgniliźnie", może za 1000 lat się polepszy choć i w to wątpię.
> Widziałeś kiedyś jak wygląda początek kopalni piasku przy rzecze? Te "przy" to tak kilka km od rzeki nawet.
> Za młodu kąpałem się na starych żwirowniach ale obok powstawały nowe. Najpierw odkrywka i niesamowity smród a potem dopiero czyste piaski, żwiry. Albo idź do zoologicznego i popatrz na duże akwaria, często zobaczysz, że podłoże przegnite choć z wierzchu jest ok. Jak to się wyjmie z takiego akwarium... siarkowodór, że aż w oczy szczypie.
> 
> 
> 
> Na otwartym powietrzu za małe stężenie. A Ty to masz w zamkniętej, relatywnie małej przestrzeni.


Czyli albo rurowy, albo glikolowy.
Cała wiedza (i wiara) w otwarte GWC poszła w las.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Już bym powoli zapominał o tym:/
> \


W sumie to jestem już do tego przygotowany psychicznie. Jedynie co muszę zrobić to efektywnie te setki dziur w ziemi zamulić.

----------


## jasiek71

> Czyli albo rurowy, albo glikolowy.
> Cała wiedza (i wiara) w otwarte GWC poszła w las.


ja glikolowy olałbym "ciepłym moczem" na starcie...
jak nie masz warunków na rurowy to wcale nie rób ...

----------


## szczukot

> ja glikolowy olałbym "ciepłym moczem" na starcie...
> jak nie masz warunków na rurowy to wcale nie rób ...


To se olewaj - znaczy sie, ze warto robic.
Rok temu olewales tez rurowca - a dzsisiaj chwalisz
Czasami nie warto cie sluchac.

Fantom

----------


## jasiek71

> To se olewaj - znaczy sie, ze warto robic.
> Rok temu olewales tez rurowca - a dzsisiaj chwalisz
> Czasami nie warto cie sluchac.
> 
> Fantom


nikt ci nie każe ... :wink: 

zbuduj jeden i drugi układ poobserwuj a potem będziemy "bić pianę" ...

----------


## adam_mk

Badanie geotechniczne powinno wyłapać nieodpowiednie grunty.
Było?

Adam M.

----------


## witek_myslowice

> Czyli albo rurowy, albo glikolowy.
> Cała wiedza (i wiara) w otwarte GWC poszła w las.


Proponuję żwirowy ma wiecej zalet niż wad. Oba j/w wymagaja potężnych wykopów. Bo strach poniżej fundamentów (przemarzania) kopac dookoła domu rowy dla rury.
Okresowa wymiana wysokiej klasy filtrów na czerpni - bo trudno czyścić te rury!

----------


## szczukot

> nikt ci nie każe ...
> 
> zbuduj jeden i drugi układ poobserwuj a potem będziemy "bić pianę" ...


Znowu bez sensu.
Kazdy z tych ukladow powinien byc budowany w innych warunkach gruntowych - budowanie ich w jednym miejscu i obserwowanie bedzie bezowocne.

Fantom
ps. Chyba musze powklejac troche Twoich narzekan sprzed jakiesgos czasu, jaki to GWC to szajs.

----------


## jasiek71

> Znowu bez sensu.
> Kazdy z tych ukladow powinien byc budowany w innych warunkach gruntowych - budowanie ich w jednym miejscu i obserwowanie bedzie bezowocne.
> 
> Fantom
> ps. Chyba musze powklejac troche Twoich narzekan sprzed jakiesgos czasu, jaki to GWC to szajs.


dokładnie z przed roku i dalej ... :yes: 
zmieniłem co nieco w układzie wentylacyjnym i teraz jest miodzio ... :big grin: 
przy standardowych rozwiązaniach WM jest praktycznie nic nie warty ...

----------


## jasiek71

> Ty to tak mieszasz na tym forum jak nikt inny. Ręce opadają.
> Dowolna ilość m3 WM z temp 17 zamiast 37 to naprawdę "praktycznke nic nie warte".
> No ale to co ma Jasiek w domu to same "miodzio".
> Efekt placebo jak nic. Ale jak pomaga na psyhe to ok.


jak cie to męczy to zawsze możesz dać mnie do ignorowanych ... :yes:

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Badanie geotechniczne powinno wyłapać nieodpowiednie grunty.
> Było?
> 
> Adam M.


Wiesz...
Kiedy* tworzyłem* mojego *śmierdziela*, takie badanie *nie było istotne*.
Ważnym był tylko poziom wody.
Teraz* nagle* okazuje się, że trzeba robić wszelkiej *maści badania* i inne pierdoły, które wyjdą dopiero w *przyszłym pokoleniu*.
Jestem jednym z tych *królików*, którym pech sprawił, że *nie wyszło*.
*Tylko tyle, aż tyle*...

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Urok pionierów. Zwłaszcza nie obeznanych z tematem. Ludzie to myślą, że "przez net" to można się i leczyć. Można ale jak się kto zna.
> Żeby nie było, że nie mówiłem - gdyby to było robione "zgodnie ze sztuką" czyli projekt, badania/pomiary itd to nie miałbyś dziś problemu.
> Ale to by kosztowało. Czas i pieniądze.


W sumie na jedno wyszło w kosztach.
Dziś chciałem wprowadzić kamerkę. Niestety stare akumulatory ładowane w niedzielę odmówiły posłuszeństwa.
Może jutro, ale czasu mam mało. Nie wiem czy dam radę.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Urok pionierów. Zwłaszcza nie obeznanych z tematem. Ludzie to myślą, że "przez net" to można się i leczyć. .


Moje doświadczenie uchroni innych przed lekkim podejściem do tematu.

----------


## adam_mk

Sprawa jest trudna!

Założenia:
Budujemy dom ZGODNIE ZE SZTUKĄ!
To znaczy?
"Kotwimy" go w NIGDY nie ruszanej caliźnie.
Dziurę pod fundamenty kopiemy koparą, ale WYRÓWNUJEMY ŁOPATĄ!
Posadawiamy go poniżej poziomu przemarzania (zimy 100-letniej)
Tym samym - w gruncie JAŁOWYM!!!
Takim, w którym nie ma co gnić, bo jakby miało co - to zgniłoby już w trzeciorzędzie (mamy czwartorzęd).

O ceramicznym pisało się i dyskutowało dość długo...
Wszelkie okoliczności były brane pod uwagę, ale nie budowa na byłym wysypisku!
DLATEGO głównym wyznacznikiem - co można, było pytanie - gdzie są wody podtrawnikowe.

Wydaje się, że akurat Ty miałeś pecha...
Żaden z budujących się sąsiadów nie uprzedził o rodzaju terenu pod budowę.
Badanie geotechniczne też tego nie wykazało...
Powinno...

Wcale nie jest powiedziane, że ceramiczny GWC jest zły.
TWÓJ się nie sprawdza!

Adam M.

----------


## Arturo72

> Wcale nie jest powiedziane, że ceramiczny GWC jest zły.
> TWÓJ się nie sprawdza!
> Adam M.


Dobre  :big grin:

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> ale nie budowa na byłym wysypisku!
> .


Akurat wysypiska tam nie ma i nie było.

----------


## adam_mk

Coś jest ewidentnie "nie tak".
Opisujesz zjawiska, które w nieruszanej caliźnie, jałowej, się nie zdarzają.
Takie cuda możliwe są wtedy, gdy się humusu nie zbierze z placu budowy.
Humus to ta warstwa gleby, która "żyje".

Adam M.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Coś jest ewidentnie "nie tak".
> Opisujesz zjawiska, które w nieruszanej caliźnie, jałowej, się nie zdarzają.
> Takie cuda możliwe są wtedy, gdy się humusu nie zbierze z placu budowy.
> Humus to ta warstwa gleby, która "żyje".
> 
> Adam M.


Pisałem wcześniej że żadnego humusu tam nie wciskałem.
Humus spokojnie leży sobie na kupie z drugiej strony domu.

----------


## herakles

Jak wyglądała ziemia pod tym GWC, masz jakie zdjęcia/

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Wczoraj nakręciłem filmy w kanałach. Niestety przy ostatnim podejściu padły akumulatory.
Łazik wraz z moją xperią zostały na 15 godzin pod ziemią. Dopiero dziś około 11 zdołałem całym zestawem wyjechać na powierzchnię.
Filmy właśnie ładują się na youtuba.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Jak wyglądała ziemia pod tym GWC, masz jakie zdjęcia/

----------


## adam_mk

Pełna niejasność...
Wygląda dobrze!
I piszesz - była bez aromatów.

A jaki sąsiad nie ma nieszczelnego szamba?
Podobno nie ma skutku bez przyczyny...

Adam M.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> A jaki sąsiad nie ma nieszczelnego szamba?
> Podobno nie ma skutku bez przyczyny...
> 
> Adam M.


Obornik, około 60 metrów poniżej (domek na zboczu małej górki). Obornik patrząc na poziomy znajduje się około 2,5 kondygnacji niżej od podstawy mojego GWC.
Drugi malutki obornik (ze 3x3m) + szambo z odpływem nawet nie w moim kierunku. Ten jest umiejscowiony 150m z drugiej strony.
"Szczyt" zbocza znajduje się około 40 metrów powyżej mnie. Potem jest płasko czyli obornik leży tak na oko 110m od początku spadku terenu na którym mam GWC.

----------


## nydar

Wykopał bym dziurę z metr głęboką obok GWC.Zakrył czymś szczelnie,a za dwa dni powąchał.Pogoda w sam raz na kopanie.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Dwa filmy:

- kanał dolotowy powietrza:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=so2vVvm33T8

- kanał wylotowy:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPC7yina-_A

Kamerka robi gorszee filmy, mimo to proszę oglądać w 720p

----------


## adam_mk

Przesącza...

Adam M.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Przesącza...
> 
> Adam M.


Z którego?
Od tego poniżej?
10 metrów nad obornikiem jest studnia.
Nic nie czuć. Do mnie pozostało 50 metrów i dwie kondygnacje w górę od lustra wody w tej studni.
Studnia ma 3 kręgi z tego 2 w ziemi. Woda cały rok niezależnie od warunków na zewnątrz.
Z tego od góry to nie wiem. Całe 150 metrów.
Pomiędzy domami od góry jest pole. Na polu mimo* DREN* wywala jedno źródło na powierzchnie, zawsze mokro i w okresach przejściowych nie można tam niczym wjechać.
Według mnie nie ma szans żeby coś podeszło.
Choć mój GWC mówi co innego.
Jutro zrobię zdjęcie z ukształtowania terenu.
Zobaczysz jak to wygląda w realu.

----------


## jasiek71

wiecie co ...
ja chętnie bym wsadził swojego "niucha" do tych waszych wymienników i porównał ... ( twój i kszhu... )
szkoda że to daleko ... :bash:

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> wiecie co ...
> ja chętnie bym wsadził swojego "niucha" do tych waszych wymienników i porównał ... ( twój i kszhu... )
> szkoda że to daleko ...


Pokaż mi gdzie kupić tani wysterylizowany szczelny pojemnik. Pośle próbkę po moich kosztach.
Wierz mi, gdyby smrodek był lekko wyczuwalny, olałbym temat.
Filtr węglowy nie wytrzymał tygodnia.
Jeszcze godzinka i robię pomiar dla Nydara z ppm co2.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Mogę zrobić dwie rzeczy:
> - skopmpresować do 10 barów to powietrze i przesłać (płacisz tylko za pojemnik ciśnieniowy),
> - pobrać prznośny gazometr z f-my i przekazać wyniki pomiarów gazów jak powiesz jakie i jak stacja ma je w zakresie.


Czym to sprężysz?
Masz specjalny kompresor?
Jeśli zwykłym, powietrze zostanie dodatkowo zanieczyszczone.
W moim sąsiezstwie znajdują się gospodarstwa agroturystyczne. Można wpaś z wizytą. Ewentualnie  jeśli wybieracie się do Żywca, Wisły, to prawie po drodze.
Ewentualnie przejściem granicznym w Cieszynie lub Chałupkach.

----------


## nydar

He he.W południe było 410ppm. Teraz o 23.20 jest 590 ppm,ale jest wiaterek.Pani od biologii miała rację.To nie zagłada ludzkości.To normalne.W nocy zielone wydziela CO2.

----------


## jasiek71

> Wierz mi, gdyby smrodek był lekko wyczuwalny, olałbym temat.


powietrze z tej rury wlatuje do jakiegoś pomieszczenia, piwnica...?
co ten zapach przypomina, skojarzenie ...?

----------


## herakles

Jak napędzasz to gwc? Zasysasz(wentylator za GWC)? Może zasysasz po prostu coś z humusu(samo powietrze)! Jeśli ta teoria ma sens, wystarczy przełożyć wentylator przed gwc.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Jak napędzasz to gwc? Zasysasz(wentylator za GWC)? Może zasysasz po prostu coś z humusu(samo powietrze)! Jeśli ta teoria ma sens, wystarczy przełożyć wentylator przed gwc.


Wentylator jest na wylocie rury z GWC w piwnicy.
Jaki humus? Skąd?

----------


## lockter

Mialem robic rurowca, zmienikem zdanie I jednak bedzie glikolowiec. W piatek byla koparka I okazalo sie ze woda jest na 80-100 cm. Nie da rady zakopac nawet rury bo przy kopaniu sie to obsypuje I zawala. Macie jakis pomysl zakopac te 160m rury? 

Na chwile obecna koparkowy sie poddal. Zostaly odkryte w kilku miejscach punktowe wykopy zobacze czy poziom wody sie zmienia. Moze spadnie na jesien? Mowie o jesieni bo w listopadzie robiine byky fundamenty I wody nie bylo. Tylko ze to akurat jakos do metra bylo kopane. Mam teraz z tym probelm

----------


## szczukot

Przy takim poziomie wody to dogadaj dobrze posadowienie i izolacje budynku

Fantom

----------


## herakles

> Wentylator jest na wylocie rury z GWC w piwnicy.
> Jaki humus? Skąd?


Czyli w twoim GWC jest podciśnienie  :Lol:  tak? Moje teoria jest następująca. Twój GWC pracuje na podciśnieniu i zasysa nie tylko powietrze poprzez wlot, ale również poprzez grunt. Czyli z góry, pewnie przez humus, jakąś drogę znalazło. Powierzchnię żeby wpadło ma niemałą. Zrób test, przełóż wentylator na wlot GWC, tak aby w GWC ciśnienie było większe a nie mniejsze od atmosferycznego. Jeżeli ciśnienie będzie większe, to nic z okoła nie wleci tylko co najwyżej wyleci.

----------


## _artur_

to ma sens..  ciekawe, co masz od góry na warstwie maxów?

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> To nie ma żadnego sensu. Zobacz na jakiej głebokości i czym to zasypane. Jakie przestrzenie w luźno nasypywanym piachu? Krety raczej tak głeboko nie ryją i w takich glebach.
> Jedyny sensowny powód to jakiś przegnity grunt lub podgnite wody, które mogą zbierać się w luźniejszej warstwie wokół GWC.


Jak każdy dom, mam drogę obok.
Piasku dużo, może coś przedostaje się tymi piaskami?

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> to ma sens..  ciekawe, co masz od góry na warstwie maxów?


Zobacz na zdjęciach kilkanaście postów wcześniej.

----------


## herakles

> To nie ma żadnego sensu. Zobacz na jakiej głebokości i czym to zasypane. Jakie przestrzenie w luźno nasypywanym piachu? Krety raczej tak głeboko nie ryją i w takich glebach.
> Jedyny sensowny powód to jakiś przegnity grunt lub podgnite wody, które mogą zbierać się w luźniejszej warstwie wokół GWC.


Woda przeleci nikt nie zaprzeczy prawda? A powietrze jest jeszcze mniejsze od wody!!!

Myślę, że warto na kilka dni zainstalować wentylator na wlocie aby zbadać sprawę.

----------


## lockter

> Przy takim poziomie wody to dogadaj dobrze posadowienie i izolacje budynku
> 
> Fantom


Stan surowy już stoi. Dodaje kilka zdjęć dla zobrazowania

2012-11-15 / wykopy pod fundamenty - jak widać sucho



2013-08-02 / próbki wykopów pod GWC

----------


## gentoonx

jaka róznica w głębokości wykopów pod fundament i do GWC?

pewnie masz podobnie jak ja na swojej działce

----------


## lockter

> jaka róznica w głębokości wykopów pod fundament i do GWC?
> 
> pewnie masz podobnie jak ja na swojej działce


Rury GWC miało być na około 1,8m. Ławy fundamentu są na około metr. Czyli woda teraz jest tuż pod ławami. 






> @lockter: może wyżej i ogacić od góry albo w obrysie fundamentów pod chudziakiem?


To musiałoby być na metr a to mija się z celem. 


Gdzieś ktoś opisywał chyba swoje doświadczenia z zakopywaniem rur w podobnej sytuacji. Tylko nie pamiętam kto i gdzie.

----------


## adam_mk

W okolicach września woda podtrawnikowa jest najgłębiej.
Trzeba by trochę poczekać z robotą.

Adam M.

----------


## lockter

Dzięki adam. Chyba tak zrobię. Wykopy zostały odkryte to będę badał sprawę. Szkoda tylko bo chciałem już ogród trochę ogarnąć, drzewka na zimę wsadzić a tak dalej góra humusu leżeć będzie  :smile: 

Dziwi mnie tylko, że jakieś 15m. obok jest stara miejska fosa, dosłownie po drugiej stronie drogi i małego wału. I fosa jest sucha a głębokość ma jakieś 7-8 m.

----------


## adam_mk

Wykopana w glinie?
Miała być sucha? To zadbali o uszczelnienie gruntu...

Adam M.

----------


## lockter

No to jest fosa ze średniowiecza więc nie wiem czy były technologie które pomogłyby o to zadbać. Remontów fosy też nie było od lat więc nie było nic poprawiane.

----------


## herakles

Może by się jakimś kretem do niej dokopać? A poza tym w  średniowieczu glina też była.

----------


## adam_mk

Bądź spokojny!
Wtedy kamienne zamki na bagnach UMIELI postawić!
Takie technologie były, są i będą!
Wbudowuje się to, co pod nogami leży,  bez latania po marketach!
Jak widzisz sam - działa całe wieki!
I tak mi się wydaje, że po deszczu TEŻ jest tam sucho...
Może warto, żebyś sobie spacer w deszczu po fosie zrobił i poobserwował co się tam wtedy dzieje?
 :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## lockter

To mi chyba pozostaje na chwile obecną. Obserwacja  :smile:  Będę dawał znać. Warunki dla GGWC idealne tylko trzeba znaleźć moment aby to wkopać  :smile: 

Znalazałem że to Piczman kopał w podobnych warunkach. Może coś poradzisz?


A inna sprawa ze teraz się obawiam o fundament. Skoro woda tak wysoko to czy fundament nie będzie narażony na jej podciąganie? Niby izolacja jest ale żeby jakaś super to nie jestem pewien.

----------


## lockter

Tak Odrę widziałem. Ale to już jest kompletnie inny zakres prac  :smile:  Mam nadzieję, że wody opadną i w końcu da się to jakoś zakopać

----------


## adam_mk

Widziałem koparkę do układania plastikowego DRENU na jakimś filmiku, na YOTUBE.
Ma coś w rodzaju "noża" zagłębianego w ziemi i z czerpaczkami latającymi po nim "w kółko"
Wąż z rolki się rozwija i układa na ZADANEJ głębokości.

Może poszukać w jakiej melioracji takiej maszynki? Robią takie prace od świtu do nocy cały sezon - od wiosny do jesieni... Żaden cud dla nich...
Pojeździ po ogródku niecały dzień i zapomnisz o problemie...

Adam M.

----------


## lockter

Też widziałem, robi wrażenie. Tylko u mnie to esy floresy miały być żeby upchnąć te metry i nie wiem czy dałaby radę wykręcić  :smile: 

Ale dzięki za porady, pomyślę, popytam i zobaczymy. Zdam relację  :smile:

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Odczucie po wczorajszej burzy.
W sobotę z GWC wiało w sumie 18*C, ale brak odczucia chłodu. Po południu je wyłączyłem by wczoraj ponownie je włączyć na 2 godzinki. Ten samo odczucie.
Natomiast po wczorajszej burzy, dziś wieje przyjemnym chłodkiem (smrodek w tle).
Tak jakby do złoża dostała się woda z wczorajszego opadu. Takie odnoszę wrażenie.
Przedtem nie było nigdy tak długiego okresu bez deszczu.

Wentylator przełożyłem na nawiew z zewnątrz.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> A tam czasem jakiś dren w pobliżu nie biegnie albo rów?


Rów koło drogi leci, jakies 20m dalej.
Z drenem, nie wiem.
Pod GWC nie ma, tak głęboko raczej nie kopią (ławy na 3m w ziemi). Ale gdzieś z boku są, tylko nie wiem jak daleko.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Jeśli nawet jest ta woda, to minimalnie musi podsiąkać. Gdyby jej było dużo, miałbym je zalane.
Choć już w trakcie budowy max-owca pytałem tu w wątku, ze dwa metry dalej wzdłuż domu (nie ma tam GWC) w trakcie kopania fundamentu trafiłem na ciek. Być może on znalazł sobie drogę w kierunku mojego GWC.
Na filmiku widać  mokre maxy.

----------


## herakles

Ciągniesz tam jak odkurzaczem, dmuchaj nie ciągnij!!!

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Ciągniesz tam jak odkurzaczem, dmuchaj nie ciągnij!!!


Mam na zewnątrz i dmucham do środka.

----------


## herakles

O! I jak dalej śmierdzi?

----------


## gregip

Witam
Mam trochę nietypowe pytanie,  czy istnieje możliwość zrobienia gwc w już wybudowanym domu (parterowa połowka bliźniaka.).
Pozdrawiam

----------


## herakles

Ja mam takie pytanie do ojca prowadzącego:

Dlaczego w GWC żwirowym, gdzie jest ciepło i wilgotno, więc idealne warunki dla rozwoju wszelkich pleśni, nie lęgnie się pleśń. Kurde męczy mnie to już od roku. Przecież sam widziałem, tam gdzie ciepło (+15) i wilgotno(ciepłe powietrze się schładza) to są przecież idealne warunki dla rozwoju grzybów. Więc dlaczego się nie lęgnie(no oprócz klaudiusz_x'a)

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Warunki ok. A jeść mają co tam?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Blq097M3adI
Narośł jest przy samym wylocie do pomarańczowej rury.
Kanał wylotowy do piwnicy.

----------


## herakles

Z czego jest ten sufit co jest nad nim? Czy ta pleśń nie źre tego co pozostawiły owady?

----------


## gregip

> Wszystko można. Pół domu przeorzesz i położysz GWC w domu. Można też na zewnątrz - taniej, łatwiej, szybciej.


Jakieś sugestie? Będę wdzięczny

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> To jest kanał wlotowy czy wylotowy z GWC? Jak wlotowy to jeszcze można podejrzewać, że pyłki jakieś przyklejają się do wilgotnych ścianek i to stanowi pożywkę dla grzybów. Jeśli wylotowy to dziwne. Nic poza bakteriami tam nie powinno się zadomowić bo z samego powietrza trudno wyżyć.


Tytuł filmiku brzmi: GWC max owe kanał wylotowy sufit 6sierpień13r 



> ale maxowy to całkiem inne rozwiązanie. Co z tego, że duża powierzchnia jak proste, równe kanały od wlotu do wylotu. Bardziej to przypomina rurę, jeszcze z niezłego izolatora i krótką.


Budowa mojego GWC
http://forum.muratordom.pl/attachmen...7&d=1328367755




> Z czego jest ten sufit co jest nad nim? Czy ta pleśń nie źre tego co pozostawiły owady?


Sufit jest z cegieł.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Tytułu nie widziałem, ostatnio tyle tych produkcji, że trudno spamiętać
> Nie wiem naprawdę czym ta pleśń żyje. Może faktycznie woda jakieś g... niesie albo w piachu było i odżylo - cholera wie skąd ten piach.
> ]


Wczoraj wyłączyłem GWC. Dziś wpadam z kamerką, ściągam siatkę w piwnicy z wylotu, przykładam nos i włączam wentylator który jest na zewnątrz.
Stęchlizna, mocny zapach przez 2-3 sekundy.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Czyli zgnilizna/pleśń.
> A po tym czasie?
> On musi być mokry, mój wysechł na wiór i go nie nawilżam (utrudniłem sobie chwilowo dostęp i mi się nie chce). Dlatego też temp. mi podskoczyła na anemostatach do 18.
> .


Jest mokry. Najwięcej wody było kiedy zacząłem wentylować. Widać to na filmiku z komarami.
Teraz także maxy są mokre z dołu. Filmiki we stopce.

----------


## herakles

a wogóle co tam robiły komary?

----------


## mic81

Już jakiś czas temu zdecydowałem się na GGWC - temat trafił do zamrażarki a teraz go trzeba potwierdzić. 
Warunki gruntowe nie są jednorodne co to znaczy a to że mam na działce miejsca gdzie jest na starcie 2,5 m gliny ( numer 2 ) a sa takie gdzie jest warstwowanie glina piach glina piach i tak na przemian (numer 1). 
Wygląda to tak - działka 


Profil numer 1 


Profil numer 2 


Zdjęcie do otoczenia z numeru 2 


woda po opadach stoi dłuuugo 

Czy dobrze myślę nad GGWC ?

Edit
a to sobie wykopałem gdzieś po środku obu numerów i natrafiony ciek zalał wykop na głębokość 40 cm  ( do 100 cm piach )

----------


## Arturo72

> Już jakiś czas temu zdecydowałem się na GGWC - temat trafił do zamrażarki a teraz go trzeba potwierdzić.


Robiąc GGWC zapewne wiesz w jakim celu.
Zatem w jakim celu zdecydowałeś się jednak na GWC obojętnie czy glikolowy lub rurowy?

----------


## mic81

> Robiąc GGWC zapewne wiesz w jakim celu.
> Zatem w jakim celu zdecydowałeś się jednak na GWC obojętnie czy glikolowy lub rurowy?


Czy to takie istotne dla Ciebie w jakim celu?  
Mój dylemat polega na tym czy ta duża różnorodność gruntowa nie wpłynie negatywnie na działanie takiego GGWC - 3 punkty w których był sprawdzany grunt są w małej odległości a różnorodność spora. Jak masz coś do powiedzenia w tej kwestii to czekam na wypowiedz.

----------


## Arturo72

> Czy to takie istotne dla Ciebie w jakim celu? 
> Mój dylemat polega na tym czy ta duża różnorodność gruntowa nie wpłynie negatywnie na działanie takiego GGWC - 3 punkty w których był sprawdzany grunt są w małej odległości a różnorodność spora. Jak masz coś do powiedzenia w tej kwestii to czekam na wypowiedz.


Dla mnie nie jest istotne ale dla Ciebie widocznie jest jak zastanawiasz się nad nim.
Nie musisz się za bardzo zastanawiać bo jakikolwiek zrobisz GWC i gdziekolwiek to i tak z niego nie będzie żadnego pożytku  :wink: 
No ale masz rozum i...kable  :wink:

----------


## ravbc

@Arturo: mogę zrozumieć, że nie rozumiesz słowa pisanego, ale mógłbyś przynajmniej spróbować nie odpowiadać na pytania, których nikt nie zadał.

@mic81: na takiej działce nic poza glikolowym nie wchodzi w rachubę, więc jeśli już chcesz mieć GWC (choć jak pisze kszhu, to akurat jeden z najmniej ekonomicznie uzasadnionych wariantów), to tylko glikolowiec.

----------


## adam_mk

"Mój dylemat polega na tym czy ta duża różnorodność gruntowa nie wpłynie negatywnie na działanie takiego GGWC"

Nie wpłynie negatywnie!
Spokojnie można zrobić glikolowca o sporej wydajności.
Można nawet zastosować go do bardzo wydajnego chłodzenia domu, bo nie jest to zabronione!
 :Lol: 
A to, ze nie wszyscy stosują czy nie umieją zastosować - to zupełnie inna bajka...
Tylko mocna wkurza, jak dyletanci, którym "nie wyszło" w arbitralny sposób oceniają - że się nie opłaci!

Aby się opłaciło i aby działało poprawnie - to sobie trzeba dom do takich rozwiązań odpowiednio zbudować.
Trudne to nie jest.
Trudne to jest "przerabianie" już zbudowanego domu.

Adam M.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> "
> 
> Tylko mocna wkurza, jak dyletanci, którym "nie wyszło" w arbitralny sposób oceniają - że się nie opłaci!
> 
> Adam M.


Gdzie napisałem że GWC się nie opłaci?
Mam nadzieję że to nie pod moim adresem
GWC w wersji max u mnie to lipa.
Tak będzie inny jeśli temu się nie poprawi,

----------


## adam_mk

Akurat Ty możesz mieć PEWNOŚĆ - że to nie do Ciebie!
Zasady, jak pamiętam, dyskutowaliśmy.
Mechanizmy - też.
Rozumiesz co i po co.
Tajemnicze jest to, co się stało w Twoim przypadku.
Nic nie wskazywało na wystąpienie akurat takich efektów.
Zbudowałeś GWC, bo jest Ci potrzebne/przydatne.
Dobrze by było dojść do tego - co jest źródłem problemów.
Cudów przecież nie ma.
Nie umiemy WŁAŚCIWIE zadać pytania?
DLATEGO nie znajdujemy odpowiedzi?

Adam M.

----------


## makow11

Chcę u siebie wykonać GWC rurowe ,decyduję się na to mimo ,że na działce mam glinę ,a więc i mokro. Jednak absolutnie nie chcę GWC robić z rur kanalizacyjnych. Myślałem o rurach ocynkowanych. Ma ktoś może pomysł jak to szczelnie połączyć i jak tanim kosztem uzbroić rurę żeby jej nie zgniotła ziemia.

----------


## vega1

A dlaczego nie z rur kanalizacyjnych?

----------


## herakles

> Chcę u siebie wykonać GWC rurowe ,decyduję się na to mimo ,że na działce mam glinę ,a więc i mokro. Jednak absolutnie nie chcę GWC robić z rur kanalizacyjnych. Myślałem o rurach ocynkowanych. Ma ktoś może pomysł jak to szczelnie połączyć i jak tanim kosztem uzbroić rurę żeby jej nie zgniotła ziemia.


bez sensu. Co Cię bolą rury kanalizacyjne?

----------


## makow11

Doczytałem się ,że polichlorek winylu(PCW,PCV) jest rakotwórczy ,więc nie chcę tym tłoczyć powietrza do chałupy. Szukam alternatywy ,która nie puści mnie z torbami.Planuję ok 40m. rurowca.

----------


## herakles

wow!  http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poli(ch...)#Zastosowanie

----------


## adam_mk

W tej rurze trzeba zamieszkać, pocierać się nią, herbatę w niej gotować czy CO z nią robić, aby odczuć kancerogenny jej wpływ?
Doczytałeś to zdradź tajemnicę!

Adam M.

----------


## makow11

Dałeś linka do wikipedii i co? W ten sposób nabiłeś sobie ponad tysiąc postów?
Adam wystarczy wpisć "szkodliwość polichlorek winylu".Puszczenie nią powietrza to jak zamieszkanie w niej
Nie mam zamiaru się boksować. Ja rur kanalizacyjnych nie chcę.Jakaś alternatywa?

----------


## adam_mk

Widzisz...
Niektórzy takie linki klikają a potem CZYTAJĄ to, co tam jest.
Są tacy, co nawet MYŚLĄ nad tym - co przeczytali!!!!!!!

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

"Jakaś alternatywa? "

Polipropylen.
Może być ten błękitny jak Smerfy i powierzchniowo poszarzony koloidem srebrowym...
Wiem też gdzie dostaniesz ZIELONY poszarzony...

Adam M.

----------


## makow11

Mogę w ciągu 10min. zredagować to co jest napisane na wikipedii.Dla mnie nie jest wyznacznikiem
Pierwsze lepsze
http://www.ujk.edu.pl/org/sknkalcyt/ourworks/21.pdf

----------


## adam_mk

"Adam wystarczy wpisć "szkodliwość polichlorek winylu".Puszczenie nią powietrza to jak zamieszkanie w niej"

Wpisałem.
TAKIE COŚ dostałem:
http://tworzywa.blogspot.com/2009/08...szkodliwy.html

Czy Ty czasem nie mylisz tego co jest teraz z wyrobami okresu błędów i wypaczeń?

Takie coś znalazłem:
http://www.nanonet.pl/index.php/aktu...ra-s-szkodliwe

Szukać jeszcze?
Wiesz, ze życie to śmiertelna choroba przenoszona drogą płciową?

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Poczytałem te pierwsze lepsze wypociny studentów sygnowane podpisem profesora...
Żenada, dla tych, co ROZUMIEJĄ, to co czytają...
(Złośliwie - JA rozumiem!)
Chłop nie przeczytał, klepnął i poszło...
Jedyne co tam ma sens to opis właściwości chlorku winylu.
A my tu o PVC. Inna bajka i inna księżniczka...

Adam M.

----------


## herakles

> Dałeś linka do wikipedii i co? W ten sposób nabiłeś sobie ponad tysiąc postów?
> Adam wystarczy wpisć "szkodliwość polichlorek winylu".Puszczenie nią powietrza to jak zamieszkanie w niej
> Nie mam zamiaru się boksować. Ja rur kanalizacyjnych nie chcę.Jakaś alternatywa?


Chałupy smołą też nie uszczelniaj bo to dopiero rakotwórcze jest. Z PVC masz do czynienia na co dzień, od sedesu po szczoteczkę do zębów, że o kubkach talerzach i pojemnikach na żarcie nie wspomnę. Więc jak chcesz przed nim uciec to tylko do buszu i na golasa!  :big lol:

----------


## adam_mk

Poczytaj UWAŻNIE co myślący ludzie uważają o tych, którym się DEPOLIMERYZACJA PVC "zdarza".
Tu jest:
http://www.naszawokanda.pl/orzeczeni...nej_uzdrowisk/

I nie wierz tak we wszystko, co napisane bez chwili zastanowienia.
Drzazga w paluch może wejść, jak się bezkrytycznie wierzy.

Adam M.

----------


## vega1

chyba muszę wymienić wszystkie kubki mojej córki z plastykowych na szklane. Nie wiedziałem że narażam ją na raka!!! Ale zaraz zaraz. One mają atesty. 
A nie, może to fałszywki  :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## adam_mk

"Może zastosuj zatem drenarskie czy inne kanalizacyjne ceramiczne? "
I czym je w tej glinie uszczelni?
Mógłby se ten ocynk polutować, tylko te topniki...
Jak by nie patrzał - rak pewny!
To może... NIE ROBIĆ?!

Adam M.

----------


## makow11

Panowie ,nie macie nic konstruktywnego do powiedzenia to lepiej oszczędzajcie klawiaturę.Ty Adam możesz swoim klientom pakować rury kanalizacyjne -prawie wolny kraj.Mnie do tego nie namawiaj.Nie mam zamiaru kopać się z koniem ,dotyczy to również heraklesa.Ignorujcie mnie.
Ponawiam pytanie do innych ,jak wzmocnić rurę stalową,jakaś niedroga metoda?
Kszhu,ciekawy pomysł .

----------


## vega1

> Mylisz tworzywa.


raczej nie.

----------


## adam_mk

makow11
Jedyne, do czego usilnie namawiam i przyjaciół i wrogów - to MYŚLEĆ, bo to nie boli!
Reszta to ich decyzje.
Nawet o tym, czy pójdą za moją radą!

Adam M.

----------


## mic81

taki mały of top ale muszę - wolałbym całe życie oddychać przez rurę PCV  a w zamian nie pochłaniać  z jedzenia setek  hormonów , antybiotyków, polepszaczy, barwników, słodzików, spulchniaczy, konserwantów itp itd  dużo by wymieniać   :smile:   wiem rozmarzyłem się

----------


## adam_mk

Pooddychaj chwilkę głęboko!
Przejdzie!

Wiesz?
Mnie też czasem to samo dopada... :sad: 

Adam M.

----------


## makow11

> makow11
> Jedyne, do czego usilnie namawiam i przyjaciół i wrogów - to MYŚLEĆ, bo to nie boli!
> 
> Adam M.


Więc tak sobie pomyślałem,że nie chcę rur kanalizacyjnych,nie chcę też jeść mięsa.Mogę?
Na razie to tylko @kszchu pisze na temat.Swoją drogą to rurowiec kanalizacyjno-ceramiczny o wadze ponad 1,5t.brzmi dumnie.Pomysł wart rozpatrzenia o ile ekonomia tego nie pogrzebie.

----------


## herakles

> Panowie ,nie macie nic konstruktywnego do powiedzenia to lepiej oszczędzajcie klawiaturę.Ty Adam możesz swoim klientom pakować rury kanalizacyjne -prawie wolny kraj.Mnie do tego nie namawiaj.Nie mam zamiaru kopać się z koniem ,dotyczy to również heraklesa.Ignorujcie mnie.
> Ponawiam pytanie do innych ,jak wzmocnić rurę stalową,jakaś niedroga metoda?
> Kszhu,ciekawy pomysł .


Ja pierdziu, następny najmądrzejszy......
Przychodzisz i pierdoły piszesz, że pvc jest rakocośtam, a dom cały zasmołujesz od dołu, a wiesz jakie to jest rakocośtam, na pewno 10 razy bardziej.

----------


## adam_mk

Zostaw!
Wolno człowiekowi.
Ja już się naczytałem o energii punktu zerowego, biopsychicznej i podobnych cudach...
Depolimeryzacja PVC to sama przyjemność!
 :Lol: 

"Chcę u siebie wykonać GWC rurowe ,decyduję się na to mimo ,że na działce mam glinę ,a więc i mokro."
Wiesz co masz.
Staraj się zrobić POPRAWNIE to GWC.
Zrób co chcesz, ale jak spieprzysz to nie pisz - że GWC nic nie daje i nie działa.
Nie byłbyś oryginalny.

Wspominasz o żelastwie pakowanym w te gliny.
One redukcyjne czy utleniające są?
Nie w każdej glinie żelastwo długo poleży...

Adam M.

----------


## makow11

> Ja pierdziu, następny najmądrzejszy......
> Przychodzisz i pierdoły piszesz, że pvc jest rakocośtam, a dom cały  zasmołujesz od dołu, a wiesz jakie to jest rakocośtam, na pewno 10 razy  bardziej.


Jestem na tym forum dłużej od ciebie ,wiec nie" przychodzę",po prostu nie nabijam sobie durnych postów.A "pierdoły" piszę bo się pytałeś
@Adam,nie zakładaj ,że tylko ty myślisz na tym forum.Mimo warunków gruntowych rurowca chcę z całą premedytacją bo to mi pasuje do koncepcji ogrzewania mojego domu,nie glikolowiec.
Żelastwo *ocynkowane* w ziemi to był pomysł ,dlatego zadałem pytanie
I skończ z tym protekcjonalnym tonem ,nie jesteśmy na forum dla przedszkolaków

----------


## mic81

> Więc tak sobie pomyślałem,że nie chcę rur kanalizacyjnych,nie chcę też jeść mięsa.Mogę?
> Na razie to tylko @kszchu pisze na temat.Swoją drogą to rurowiec kanalizacyjno-ceramiczny o wadze ponad 1,5t.brzmi dumnie.Pomysł wart rozpatrzenia o ile ekonomia tego nie pogrzebie.


 skórka nie warta wyprawki przy takich materiałach

----------


## adam_mk

"I skończ z tym protekcjonalnym tonem ,nie jesteśmy na forum dla przedszkolaków "

Ile rurowców zbudowałeś i w jak różnych warunkach?
Ile z nich masz opomiarowanych conajmniej od roku?
Jak jesteś aż tak myślący i oświecony to czemu zamiast zrobić DOBRZE to proste urządzenie - dopytujesz się o oczywistości?
Przenieś się może na wspomniane forum, to za autorytet tam będziesz...

Nie sprzedaję GWC.
Pomagam je projektować, jak kto potrzebuje, bo wiem co nieco o problemie.
A wszelkie rurowce pooglądałem sobie z każdej strony i w każdych warunkach...
Tak wyszło...

Adam M.

----------


## makow11

Tzn?Cena czy waga?

----------


## makow11

@Adam,skoro masaz problem z pamięcią to służę



> Chcę u siebie wykonać GWC rurowe ,decyduję się na to mimo ,że na działce mam glinę ,a więc i mokro. Jednak absolutnie nie chcę GWC robić z rur kanalizacyjnych.* Myślałem o rurach ocynkowanych. Ma ktoś może pomysł jak to szczelnie połączyć i jak tanim kosztem uzbroić rurę żeby jej nie zgniotła ziemia*.


To było moje pytanie.Odpowiedż jest taka oczywista?
W jednym masz rację ,nie zrobiłem jeszcze żadnego rurowca ,a tym bardziej z rur do sracza.

----------


## adam_mk

Jakbyś raz jeden obejrzał sobie jaką glinę UWAŻNIE, to nie zadałbyś TAKIEGO pytania...

Adam M.

----------


## makow11

Podobno nie ma głupich pytań ...
Co w nim jest złego?

----------


## Arturo72

> Spokojnie można zrobić glikolowca o sporej wydajności.
> Można nawet zastosować go do bardzo wydajnego chłodzenia domu, bo nie jest to zabronione!
> 
> A to, ze nie wszyscy stosują czy nie umieją zastosować - to zupełnie inna bajka...
> Tylko mocna wkurza, jak dyletanci, którym "nie wyszło" w arbitralny sposób oceniają - że się nie opłaci!


Co będzie bardziej wydajne i opłacalne-klimatyzator o mocy 4kW w cenie nagrzewnicy do glikolowego(1500zł) czy GGWC za ok.5tys.zł ?
Mocno wkurza jak ktoś na siłę próbuje wciskać kity ludziom o cudownych właściwościach GWC a zarazem opisywać jakie to jest tanie,ba prawie za darmo a to g..o prawda...

----------


## adam_mk

Nie ma "suchej" gliny.
Glina "podciąga" kapilarnie wodę/wilgoć nawet z - 50m ppt.
Woda tworzy elektrolity (kwachy, zasady) w połączeniu z minerałami.
Istnieje zjawisko elektrokorozji.
To działanie ogniwa zwartego. Dotyczy metali zanurzonych w elektrolitach.
Popiermyliło Ci się kompletnie cynkowanie jako forma PASYWACJI stali NA POWIETRZU z tym samym efektem w ziemi/glinie.
Po prostu WIESZ, bo WIDZISZ TO na sąsiednim DACHU od lat!
Są przewodniki i izolatory.
Nie każdy przewodnik to PIERWIASTEK!!!
Jest szereg elektrochemiczny...
Jest doświadczenie poprzednich pokoleń...
DUŻO umieli i wiedzieli...
BEZ prądu, klimatyzatorów czy silników spalinowych...
Są przekazy co gdzie zakopać a czego raczej - nie, bo to sensu nie ma...

Jest przewodnictwo cieplne gruntu... (małe)
Jest pojemność cieplna gruntu (zmienna)
Jest ciepło właściwe powietrza.
Jest bilans cieplny.



Jakbyś tylko tyle uwzględnił - nie myślałbyś o METALOWEJ ściance GWC.
Niepotrzebna i kłopotliwa.
Co zostaje?

To pytanie nie było głupie (bo takich nie ma)
Było bezzasadne.

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Arturo72

O CZYM bredzisz?
Możesz jaśniej?
GGWC to glikolowy wymiennik ciepła.
Wymienia ciepło glikolu z otoczeniem - gruntem.
Zakop w gruncie jaki klimatyzator 4kW i zobacz co będzie!

Czy my o tym samym myślimy?
Mnie się wydaje, że nie, bo Tobie się jakieś nieudane metody chłodzenia domu glikolem kontra klimatyzator - wkręcają!

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

kszhu
Zobacz, że te rury są uszczelniane na ciśnienie od wewnątrz!
Nie na napór zewnętrzny!
Te na R już proponowałem.
Bez echa...

Adam M.

----------


## Arturo72

> Arturo72
> 
> O CZYM bredzisz?
> Możesz jaśniej?
> GGWC to glikolowy wymiennik ciepła.
> Wymienia ciepło glikolu z otoczeniem - gruntem.
> Zakop w gruncie jaki klimatyzator 4kW i zobacz co będzie!
> 
> Czy my o tym samym myślimy?
> ...


Czemu udajesz głupa ? 
Pytanie było proste:



> Co będzie bardziej wydajne i opłacalne-klimatyzator o mocy 4kW w cenie nagrzewnicy do glikolowego(1500zł) czy GGWC za ok.5tys.zł ?


Pytanie skierowane do Ciebie.
Zastanów się dobrze bo w kolejce czeka następne pytanie:



> Zatem w jakim celu zdecydowałeś się jednak na GWC obojętnie czy glikolowy lub rurowy?

----------


## adam_mk

Arturo72

W skali życia domu - OCZYWIŚCIE GGWC z systemem schładzania pomieszczeń na czas upałów.

Nie...
NIE MAM GWC...
Tylko przy takich waruję,zbieram dane, analizuję co się w nich dzieje...
Tobie naprawdę się wszystko popiermyliło!

Jednego słowa pisanego polszczyzną nie rozumiesz...

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

kszhu

Spadek (w którą stronę?)
Studzienka (jaka? pompka wejdzie?)
Co z zastoinami w niszach (falkach) które się na tym stworzą?

Adam M.

----------


## makow11

> Woda tworzy elektrolity (kwachy, zasady) w połączeniu z minerałami.
> Istnieje zjawisko elektrokorozji.(...)


Wreszcie jakieś konkrety
 Ok ,czyli zakładamy ,że ocynk może korodować. Może są jakieś farby  ,które temu zapobiegną ,no i z czego wykonać tanio szkielet naokoło rury  ,żeby zapobiec jej zgnieceniu przez grunt.
Rehau odpada

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Wreszcie jakieś konkrety
>  Ok ,czyli zakładamy ,że ocynk może korodować. Może są jakieś farby  ,które temu zapobiegną ,no i z czego wykonać tanio szkielet naokoło rury  ,żeby zapobiec jej zgnieceniu przez grunt.
> Rehau odpada


Można malować. Są specjalistyczne farby antykorozyjne np. minia ołowiowa. Wymaluj z zewnątrz i od wewnątrz. Powinno służyć długie lata...

 :smile:

----------


## qubic

przecież raka się boi a tu co proponujesz to ołowicę ma jak w banku  :wink:   :big lol:

----------


## herakles

Jaja sobie robicie zamiast wybić mu z głowy głupie pomysły!

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Jaja sobie robicie zamiast wybić mu z głowy głupie pomysły!


Nie... no co Ty. Nie rozumiem. Przecież minia to dobra antykorozyjna farba.

----------


## makow11

> Można malować. Są specjalistyczne farby antykorozyjne np. minia ołowiowa. Wymaluj z zewnątrz i od wewnątrz. Powinno służyć długie lata...



Czy tak trudno zrozumieć ,że pytałem o zewnętrzną warstwę rury.Przez takie" propozycje" zostałeś "Lider FORUM"?

@herrakles ,inteligencjo oświedcona,zakładam ,że znajdę sposób na zabezpieczenie przed wpływem gruntu na zewnętrzną warstwę.Więc co jest głupiego w zastosowaniu ocynku ,a co takiego mądrego w stosowaniu rur do transportu najgorszego syfu

----------


## _artur_

oj, obawiam się że z takim podejściem za dużo się nie dowiesz...
wsadź sobie do ziemi ten ocynk i tyle, skoro uważasz że tak będzie najlepiej.. można i tak, skoro większość pisze że to wg nich głupi pomysł to takie jest ich zdanie, z którym i tak się nie zgadzasz.. to po co pytasz w ogóle.. 
oczywiście możesz jeszcze spróbować zrobić GWC z kwasówki czy tam nierdzewki - ta jest dosyć odporna chemicznie na różnego rodzaju syf..
a że kosztuje, trudno, zdrowia nie da się przecież wycenić.. 
no i zauważ zebyś w tych zapędach do zabezpieczania warstw rury nie zabezpieczył ich przed przenikaniem ciepła do ich wnętrza..

PS. a zęby myjesz naturalnym kaktusem zamiast szczoteczką? 
sorry.. nie mogłem się powstrzymać..

----------


## makow11

> oj, obawiam się że z takim podejściem za dużo się nie dowiesz...
> wsadź sobie do ziemi ten ocynk i tyle, skoro uważasz że tak będzie najlepiej.. można i tak, skoro większość pisze że to wg nich głupi pomysł to takie jest ich zdanie, z którym i tak się nie zgadzasz.. to po co pytasz w ogóle..


O jakim podejściu mówisz? Zadałem proste pytanie ,otrzymałem głównie idiotyczne odpowiedzi.To jest forum budujących nie przedszkole
Pytam bo liczę ,że znajdzie się na tym forum ktoś ,kto nie idzie z owczym pędem.- ładuj kanalizę bo inni tak mają.
Szczotka do zębów ma atest odpowiedniego przeznaczenia

----------


## witek_myslowice

Piszemy o zdrowiu, o naturalnych materiałach do budowy GWC. Nie ma nic bardziej zdrowego jak czysty płukany żwir do GWC. Wykop 3x3m - po co rozkopywać całą działkę a pozniej kosztowna rekultywacja żeby tam cokolwiek rosło.

----------


## herakles

> O jakim podejściu mówisz? Zadałem proste pytanie ,otrzymałem głównie idiotyczne odpowiedzi.To jest forum budujących nie przedszkole
> Pytam bo liczę ,że znajdzie się na tym forum ktoś ,kto nie idzie z owczym pędem.- ładuj kanalizę bo inni tak mają.
> Szczotka do zębów ma atest odpowiedniego przeznaczenia


Zejdź na ziemię bo masz więcej parcia do tych rur ocynkowych niż rozumu. Rury kanalizacyjnie nie służą tylko do transportu gówna. Ale świetnie się sprawdzają jako rury do transportu powietrza do domu, czego dziesiątki forumowiczów z powodzeniem dowiodło. Dostajesz idiotyczne odpowiedzi bo idiotycznie przesz w bezsensowny zaułek jakim jest ten twój ocynk. Jeszcze jedno, cały wątek przeczytałeś?

----------


## _artur_

> Piszemy o zdrowiu, o naturalnych materiałach do budowy GWC. Nie ma nic bardziej zdrowego jak czysty płukany żwir do GWC. Wykop 3x3m - po co rozkopywać całą działkę a pozniej kosztowna rekultywacja żeby tam cokolwiek rosło.


chyba żartujesz.. przecież w żwirze jest jeszcze bardziej rakotwórczy radon (czy jakoś tak, był tu w wątku taki ewangelista od  radonu)  :wink:

----------


## makow11

> Zejdź na ziemię bo masz więcej parcia do tych rur ocynkowych niż rozumu. Rury kanalizacyjnie nie służą tylko do transportu gówna. Ale świetnie się sprawdzają jako rury do transportu powietrza do domu, czego dziesiątki forumowiczów z powodzeniem dowiodło. Dostajesz idiotyczne odpowiedzi bo idiotycznie przesz w bezsensowny zaułek jakim jest ten twój ocynk. Jeszcze jedno, cały wątek przeczytałeś?


Czyli -używaj tych rur bo inni ich używają.Owczy pęd.
Temat ten zacząłem czytać zanim zarejestrowałeś się na tym forum
@Witek ,pisałem ,że mam glinę

----------


## lockter

bo w wysokiej wodzie żwirowca nie zrobisz, zobacz moją działkę po nocnej ulewie



A kilka postów wyżej pisałem i dawałem zdjęcia o tym jak było przed ulewą - woda na 100 cm. Teraz jak widać

----------


## makow11

Przynajmniej woda do kwiatków będzie za darmo

----------


## witek_myslowice

> chyba żartujesz.. przecież w żwirze jest jeszcze bardziej rakotwórczy radon (czy jakoś tak, był tu w wątku taki ewangelista od  radonu)


Występuje w Europie ale na szczęście tylko w Szwecji. 
Jedynym miejscem w Polsce gdzie śladowo występuje radon to są Sudety. 
W Politechnice Wrocławskiej w włąsnym GWC dokonano także pomiarów stężenia radonu 222Rn. Ponieważ zastosowano w tym wymienniku zamiast żwiru, łom granitowy, spodziewano się znacznego wzrostu stężenia tego pierwiastka w powietrzu po przejściu przez złoże. Nic takiego nie nastąpiło. Powietrze zewnętrzne zawierało w czasie pomiarów około 14,8 Bq/m3, tyle samo po przejściu przez dwa z trzech badanych wymienników gruntowych i nieznacznie więcej, bo 25,9 Bq/m3 po wyjściu z trzeciego, który jednakże znajdował się w pobliżu ściany betonowej podziemnej maszynowni wentylacyjnej, w której stężenie wynosiło ponad 100 Bq/m3. Wartości stężeń w pomieszczeniach budynku C-6 Politechniki Wrocławskiej wynosiły wszędzie 29,6 Bq/m3, zatem miały wartości wyższe niż wychodzące z wymienników powietrze. 
Dla porównania graniczne stężenia radonu w budynkach w różnych krajach przyjmuje się na poziomie 100-750 Bq/m3 i jest to tzw. poziom działania, powyżej którego podejmuje się działania zaradcze, przyjmując wartość uśrednioną dla całego roku, w pomieszczeniach dla stałego pobytu ludzi. W Polsce dla budynków oddawanych po 01.01.1998 roku przyjmuje się jako wartość dopuszczalną do 200 Bq/m3. Cytuję z artykułu: Besler G.J., Besler M., Kwiecień D. Grunt – ekologiczne źródło energii cieplnej – wyniki po 15 latach eksploatacji, COW nr 6, 1996 

Składnikiem betonu jest żwir, piasek wg teorii ewangelistów tam tez jest radon
Nie dajmy sie zwariować "ewangelistom"

----------


## lockter

> Przynajmniej woda do kwiatków będzie za darmo


To niezbyt pocieszające. Mam poważny problem co z tym zrobić  :sad:

----------


## witek_myslowice

> bo w wysokiej wodzie żwirowca nie zrobisz, zobacz moją działkę po nocnej ulewie


Zwirowy GWC nie buduje sie w podmokłym terenie - woda mniej niż 1m.. Na żwirze w GWC jest sa 2 warstwy folii ktore wystaja min. 1,5m poza obrys wykopu pod GWC. Jak by sie ta deszczówka miała tam dostac?

----------


## lockter

To nie jest tylko deszczówka. To są wysokie wody gruntowe podniesione dodatkowo tylko teraz przez obfity deszcz

----------


## witek_myslowice

> To nie jest tylko deszczówka. To są wysokie wody gruntowe podniesione dodatkowo tylko teraz przez obfity deszcz


To można budowac wypiętrzony żwirowy GWC lub glikolowy. W rurowym trzeba by ciągle pompować skropliny z studzienki. Tylko jak go zbudowac jak bedzie 0,5m wody w wykopie? Jak  wypoziomować rury w wodzie - bo musi być spływ skroplin do studzienki.
Na wypiętrzonym GWC można wykonac skalniak np taki:
http://www.eis.pl/vtx1800/koszt_wykon.jpg
GWC pokazany na zdjęciach jest na wydajność 4tys.m3/h dlatego skalniak jest tak duży.

----------


## lockter

Chyba nastąpiło jakieś nieporozumienie. Ja buduję glikolowe GWC tylko mam problem jak zakopać rury  :smile: 

A moje info o tym, że w wysokiej wodzie nie zrobisz żwirowca było odpowiedzią do  makow11 ale po jego edycji teraz wygląda bezsensownie  :smile:

----------


## jasiek71

> Czyli -używaj tych rur bo inni ich używają.Owczy pęd.


nikt nie zmusza ...
zawsze możesz przecież wsadzić te swoje blaszane i zalać betonem w celu uszczelnienia i wzmocnienia...
jak nawet z biegiem lat ta blacha "się podzieje" to dalej będzie betonowa rura ...

----------


## makow11

Ot otwarty umysł  :smile: 
To jest bardzo ciekawy pomysł,beton mogę wylewać na dłuższych odcinkach uszczelniając tym samym łączenia rur.O rdzę wewnątrz się nie boję ,zanim wystąpi to ja już pewnie będę oglądał swój GWC od spodu.

----------


## vega1

ot zamknięty umysł.

----------


## makow11

Nie możesz się powstrzymać?Nie o twojej wentylacji rozmawiamy więc ignoruj.Dasz radę?

----------


## nydar

A widział ktoś spływ skroplin  z GWC?

----------


## jasiek71

> A widział ktoś spływ skroplin  z GWC?


he he...
dobre pytanie bo ja nie ... :no:

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Brał ktoś poprawkę, że może wystąpić uczulenie na ocynk?

----------


## makow11

Po zalaniu betonem problem nie dotyczy

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Po zalaniu betonem problem nie dotyczy


Od wewnątrz także?

----------


## makow11

Ile tej wody będzie zalegało przy gładkiej powierzchni i %spadku? Może będzie trochę wilgotna,kwasu tam nie będzie.Zakładam ,że wytrzyma do śmierci.Ciekawsze jest to co piszesz o możliwości uczulenia ,muszę poczytać
@kszhu ,beton ma odciąć od warunków w gruncie i usztywnić.Zakładam żę rura otoczona betonem ,bez dostępu tlenu  będzie bezpieczna jak zbrojenie w fundamencie

----------


## _artur_

to jak tak to zalej betonem takie rury papierowe do kolumn, potem je np. wypal albo same znikną po zimie  :smile:  i kanały będą tylko betonowe,

----------


## makow11

Jest obawa ,że chropowaty kanał spowoduje problemy podobne do tych ,które wystąpiły w maxowcu Klaudiusza
@kszhu ,przecierz po to jest ocynk ,żeby te parę kropel czystej wody wewnątrz nie zrobiło szkody

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Jest obawa ,że chropowaty kanał spowoduje problemy podobne do tych ,które wystąpiły w maxowcu Klaudiusza


U mnie mam prawdopodobnie dopływ deszczówki wraz z pożywką dla pleśni/grzybka.
Stąd problem, na razie tylko ten.
Być może nie do przeskoczenia.

----------


## adam_mk

kszhu

Ja już odpuściłem.
Z wielkim zainteresowaniem obserwuję coraz ciekawsze koncepcje.  :Lol: 
Nie mam szacunku dla tych, co mikroskopem gwoździe wbijają, choć i ja wiem - że się da.
Poczekamy na relacje z prac.
Może i jakie foto będzie...
Może dowiemy się jak się Matce Naturze gra na nosie i jak Ona to traktuje...

Adam M.

----------


## makow11

Czegoś nie rozumiem ,mam szczelną, *zaizolowaną zewnętrznie,* rurę z ocynku,w środku rury płynące powietrze i od czasu do czasu woda spływająca do rewizji.Skąd ta rdza?Ktoś mi powie.
Adam po co ci fotorelacja ,przecież Ty już wiesz co będzie.Ja natomiast nie mam szacunku dla tych co nie szanują innych

----------


## vega1

czyli do siebie szacunku też nie masz. Ten wielki pretensjonalny ton. Tu jest forum kolego. Tu się dyskutuje. Jak Ci się nie podoba, możesz nie pisać. Nikt nie zapłacze nawet. A jak już "mękolisz", to uszanuj to że nie wszyscy muszą się zgadzać z Twoim jedynym słusznym zdaniem.

----------


## makow11

Vega ,od początku pieprzysz jak potłuczony ,daj se luz.
Kszhu,sprawa cynku i otuliny betonowej nie jest przesądzona,jak znajdzie się jakaś ciekawa alternatywa dla kanalizacyjnych to też ją rozważę.
Na razie traktuję rozmowę na zasadzie ja bronię kto inny wskazuje słabe strony.
Rury rehau odrzucam -powariowali z ceną. Ocynk opatulony betonem byłby o wiele tańszy ,a są przecież betony wodoszczelne.No chyba,że to marketingowy bełkot

----------


## herakles

Mam taką propozycję, tą rurę ocynku trzeba smołą z zewnątrz pomalować i dopiero potem w ten beton. Zakładając poprawność wykonanej izolacji smołą,nie ma prawa od zewnątrz nic przyrdzewieć. Wszsytko zalać wodoszczelnym betonem i gra muzyka. Reahu drogie przy tej opcji ocynku wyjdzie taniej. Co więcej to też jest pvc tyle że niebieskie.

----------


## vega1

Beton wodoszczelny nie jest wodoszczelny. To po pierwsze. Po drugie rura metalowa w betonie, zimą jak dostanie zimne powietrze to odejdzie od betonu i sprawność GWC spadnie. Ale nie jest rakotwórcze  :Smile:

----------


## Olek123

> Co więcej to też jest pvc tyle że niebieskie.


Niebieskie rury Rehaua to PP - polipropylen.

Jest alternatywa dla niebieskich rur --> rury zielone. Mozna znalezc tu: http://globaltech.com.pl/


A tak przy okazji to slusznie VEGA zauwazyl - zmiana temperatury spowoduje kurczenie / rozszezanie rury metalowej w betonie = przy wysokich temp. beton popeka, a w zimie dla odmiany rura metalowa sie skurczy. Trzeba to brac pod uwage zastanawiajac sie nad dlugowiecznoscia takiego ukladu (skoro juz wiemy, ze rdza to nie problem  :wink:  )

----------


## herakles

Beton też się kurczy. I to bardzo podobnie do stali.
Z innej beczki, robią gdzieś te rury fioletowe? Najlepiej z jakiegoś epidianu.......  :bash:

----------


## vega1

to prawda. Beton i metal kurczą się praktycznie tak samo - GDY MAJĄ TĄ SAMĄ TEMPERATURĘ. Tu niestety będzie pracował tylko metal...

----------


## herakles

> No faktycznie powstał tęgi problem...
> Robią tu solary z puszek po piwie to może GWC z butelek PET? Zalanych w betonie dla trwałości lub wsadzonych w jaką tanią rurę PCV lub inną z recyklingu do prowadzenia przewodów?
> Butelka taka nie dość, że bezpieczna to jej kształt a zwłaszcza łączenia wprowadzą konieczne zawirowania to i wydajność polepszy się.


Dajmy już spokuj, ktoś kiedyś przeczyta ten wątek i nie zrozumie żartu i sobie takie coś zbbuduje.......

----------


## adam_mk

Pisałem, że jak niebieskie nieładne to może te zielone?
 :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Pisałem, że jak niebieskie nieładne to może te zielone?
> 
> 
> Adam M.


Mnie bardziej podobają się niebieskie... bo na nich robię  :wink:

----------


## adam_mk

Nie masz zgrzewarki...
Z uszczelkami się szarpiesz...
Rozumiem.

I te i te wewnątrz i tak są szare...
 :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## martinelka

Witam. Przy budowie domu brak czasu na przekopywanie się przez te wszystkie pyskówki. Pytam więc  (choć wiem, że pewnie szukając znalazł bym na tym forum odpowiedź), czy założone przeze mnie GWC będzie ok. Dom 100 m2, podpiwniczony, piwnica odcięta termicznie od przyziemia, prawie cała zagłębiona w glinie. Wody gruntowe głęboko - do 4m nie stwierdziłem. Drenaż opaskowy. Powietrze z GWC czerpane naprzemiennie prawą lub lewą rurą, kiedy nie potrzeba GWC - rurą środkową.
Wymiary złoża: 5x4 m, głębokość wykopu ok 2m, grubość złoża -70 cm, co daje ok. 28 ton złoża. Zakładam możliwość zwilżania złoża. Rury wchodzą przez ścianę do piwnicy - ok 10 cm nad posadzką. Tam będą zamontowane przepustnice (ma ktoś namiar na gotowe z siłownikiem pod fi 200?) Czy dobrze kombinuję? Czy złoże będzie wystarczające i czy nie będzie za mało otworów w rurach (powierzchniowo jest to ok. 3x fi rury) Jest problem z otoczakiem tu gdzie mieszkam. Będę wdzięczny za namiary - okolice Dzierzgonia - a to niedaleko Malborka. I jeszcze jedno pytanie: czy ze złożem i rurami nie dzieje się nic w okresach gdy powietrze nie jest czerpane przez wymiennik?



Pozdrawiam: Marcin.

----------


## witek_myslowice

> U mnie mam prawdopodobnie dopływ deszczówki wraz z pożywką dla pleśni/grzybka. Stąd problem, na razie tylko ten. Być może nie do przeskoczenia.


Masz rację. 
Moja ocena - max-owych GWC:
1. Materiał typu max jest bardzo chłonny i w deszczowe dni zamiast spływać jak po żwirze wsiąka do środka zostawiając na powierzchni zanieczyszczenia które były w tym wilgotnym powietrzu. Woda parując z maxów utrzymuje wilgotność na jednym poziomie - taki jaki lubią komary i pleśń
2. Maxy w stosunku do żwiru źle "przenoszą" temperaturę - wymiana energii z otaczającym gruntem rodzimym jest zdecydowanie gorszy niż żwiru.
Dlatego maxy nie nadają sie do budowy GWC. Dotyczy to również tłuczni wapiennych - kolor od biało-kremowego do brązowego. W mniejszym stopniu piaskowców bo te w odróżnieniu do zwiru chłoną wilgoć.
Może jest tu na forum Fachowiec który wskaże które materiały kamienne podobnie jak żwir nie chłoną wilgoci i potrafią szybko "przenieść" energię z gruntu rodzimego.
Żeby nie popełniono błędu jak tu w cytacie.

----------


## matkor

> Powietrze z GWC czerpane naprzemiennie prawą lub lewą rurą, kiedy nie potrzeba GWC - rurą środkową.


Ja bym rozpatrzył pracę z obu rur równocześnie. W polskim klimacie GWC może się chyba zawsze regenerować w nocy.
Wtedy przekrój rury czerpni większy niż pozostałych.
Sprawdziłbym tez czy przy takim GWC (14 ton na bliżniaka) fi200 to nie za dużo, IMHO fi160 wymagałoby około 5m/s przy pracy GWC na pełną moc. A pełną moc potrzebujesz tylko gdy chłodzisz dom, zasilasz powietrzną PC. W oby przypadkach hałas większy bedzie z wentylatorów niż z GWC.




> Czy złoże będzie wystarczające i czy nie będzie za mało otworów w rurach (powierzchniowo jest to ok. 3x fi rury)


Może być wystarczające nawet do chłodzenia ciepła z jednego czy dwu południowych okien.  Otwory 3x fi rury - dla mnie OK.




> (ma ktoś namiar na gotowe z siłownikiem pod fi 200?)


Jak znajdziesz to daj mi znać na priv.  :wink: 
Sam będe szukał.

----------


## witek_myslowice

> grubość złoża -70 cm, czy nie będzie za mało otworów w rurach (powierzchniowo jest to ok. 3x fi rury) Jest problem z otoczakiem


Powietrze musi przejść przez GWC całym jego przekrojem. Nie bedzie chciało zejść na głeb. 70cm - dolna część złoża nie bedzie pracować.
Główny przepływ będzie pomiędzy otworami w rurach.
Powietrze przez otaczakowy/zwirowy GWC ma iść z szybkością grubo poniżej 1m/s - "3x fi rury" tego nie zapewni przepływ będzie znacznie większy.
Przepływ bedzie tak szybki że bedzie mało czasu na wymiane temperatur z otaczakami/żwirem.
Zamiast otaczaków zastosować żwir - który łatwiej kupić

----------


## adam_mk

witek_myslowice

Trochę jest tak jak piszesz a trochę - NIE!
Chyba nie rozumiesz jak te MAXowce i żwirowce działają...
"i w deszczowe dni zamiast spływać jak po żwirze wsiąka do środka..."
Czy ja gdzieś nie czytałem Twojego tekstu o foliach nad żwirowcem?
Zmieniłeś ich konstrukcję?
CZEMU?

Adam M.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Chyba nie rozumiesz jak te MAXowce i żwirowce działają
> 
> 
> Adam M.


No to proszę wszystkich którzy zbudowali cudo z max-a, ewentualnie z porothermy, by się udzielili w tym wątku.
*kszhu* działa.
Szkoda że nie zrobił rewizji do podglądu kanałów.
Osobiście mojego mogłem zrobić z innej strony domu, inaczej zabezpieczonego, posadowionego.
Niestety w każdej innej lokalizacji musiałbym schodzić przeszło metr poniżej posadowienia 
ław. A to na mojej górce jest trochę ryzykownym posunięciem.

----------


## witek_myslowice

> @witek:
> zanieczyszczenia zostają zawsze i wszędzie ale przede wszystkim blisko wlotu, to jest naprawdę bardzo duży filtr; komarów tam nie może być bo przeciąg a pleśnie muszą coś jeść;
> max to cienka warstwa a nie gruby pokład żwirowy więc transport energii może być lepszy ALE... to wszystko teoria, nie widziałem aby ktoś robił jakiekolwiek obliczenia przed wykonaniem i pomiary po a przydałoby się taki jeden i drugi przynajmniej naszpikować czujkami temp.


To prawda oglądałem GWC w Exbud-Skanska w Kielcach od strony wlotu powietrza po 20 latach pracy. Na powierzchni był kurz (który pobrałem do analizy biologicznej) Pani mikrobiolog PAN z Wrocławia oceniła że na powierzchni żwiru są grzyby, bakterie itp. Wszystko to nie jest czynne biologicznie - brakuje pożywki do ich rozwoju.
Tu sa wyniki jej badań pobranych próbek j/w i powietrza przed i na wylocie z GWC:
http://www.instalator.pl/archi/2006/mi2(90)/18.pdf
http://www.instalator.pl/archi/2006/mi2(90)/19.pdf
Wyniki te wskazują że ma cechy filtru żwirowego. Gdyby miało się coś dziać niepokojącego to 20 lat ciągłej pracy od poniedziałku do piątku to dawno by sie to stało.
Powietrze na wyjsciu z GWC w dalszym ciągu jest wielokrotnie czyściejsze niż na wlocie-czerpni.
Tu jest artykuł w którym jest schemat w formie słupków (markery grzybów i bakterii) - ilość zanieczyszczen przed i za żwirowym GWC
http://www.eis.pl/vtx1800/koszt_wykon.jpg




> @martinelka:
> na podst. jako takich symulacji sądzę, że nie więcej niż połowa tego GWC będzie wykorzystana; sugerowałbym zatem sumę powierzchni otworków równą powierzchni przekroju rury - przepływające powietrze wcale nie jest skłonne przelatywać równomiernie przez całość stąd przypadki, że użytkownicy mówią o lepszych efektach przy większym przepływie


Nie wiem czy nawet połowa bedzie połowa - powietrze nie zejdzie na dół. Zeszlo by gdyby pod rurami był zwir o wiekszej granulacji. Przekrój pionowy GWC musi tez mieć odpowiedni kształt - zbliżony do trapezu.
Jeżeli bedzie to "suma powierzchni" otworów to w tym miejscu na skutek gwałtownego przewężenia będzie występował przepływ powietrza w formie turbulentnej (duże zawirowania) które spowodują zwiększony opór przepływu powietrza.
Masz rację powietrze nie bedzie chciało przepływac przez całość-rozumiem cały przekrój. Krótki czas kontaktu z żwirem nie spowoduje uzdatnienie powietrza - ochłodzenia latem i zagrzania zimą dlatego powietrze musi iść wolno-laminarnie.

----------


## witek_myslowice

> No to proszę wszystkich którzy zbudowali cudo z max-a, ewentualnie z porothermy, by się udzielili w tym wątku.
> *kszhu* działa.


"Max-y, porothermy" - UWAGA teraz nieco przesadzam - dlaczego nie wypełnić styropianem?
Max nie ma takich wlasności izolacyjnych jak styropian ale porotherm jest już bardzo blisko.

----------


## adam_mk

No, faktycznie...
Przesadziłeś!

Ty NAPRAWDĘ myślisz, że tam najistotniejsze jest przewodnictwo cieplne tego żwiru? :jaw drop: 

Adam M.

----------


## witek_myslowice

Oczywiście tak, bardzo ważne jest przewodnictwo cieplne żwiru czyli środowiska przez które przechodzi powietrze i gruntu rodzimego który go otacza.
Idea wszystkich GWC polega na regeneracji temp. srodowiska przez które przechodzi powietrze z gruntem rodzimym. Jeżeli gruntem rodzimym jest suchym piasek to regeneracja trwa dość długo, jeżeli mokrą gliną to bardzo krótko. Rehau w swoim programie doboru długości rur wyraźnie to rozgranicza.

----------


## adam_mk

MOŻESZ po ludzku?
MOŻESZ własnymi słowami?
WIEM co Re... robi i zaleca i wiem CZEMU!

Załącz, proszę, myślenie!

Adam M.

----------


## witek_myslowice

> MOŻESZ po ludzku?
> MOŻESZ własnymi słowami?
> WIEM co Re... robi i zaleca i wiem CZEMU!
> 
> Załącz, proszę, myślenie!
> 
> Adam M.


Poprawiłem tekst nim odpowiedziałeś. Czy teraz po mojej poprawce moja wyjasnienie jest jasne?

----------


## adam_mk

Nie.
Zacznijmy Twoją edukację w zakresie GWC od tego, że gdy PROJEKTOWANO pierwsze piramidy, żwir z którego buduje się zwirowce JUŻ BYŁ obły.
Piłeczkokształtny.,,,
Już WTEDY zostało dawno wypłukane to, co z niego DAŁO SIĘ wypłukać.
Do tego...
To co zostało jest KOMPLETNIE nienasiąkliwe.
(Cholernie mi się nie chce wypisywać nazw tych wszystkich minerałów).
Wsypujemy to do jakiego dołka.
Jeden okruch z drugim styka się ledwie PUNKTOWO.
Powstaje złoże - mieszanina powietrza z kamieniem.
Uruchamiają się ciekawe mechanizmy WODNE (bo żyjemy w hydrosferze).
To ONE są napędem GWC a nie przewodnictwo cieplne!

Jakbyś się WCZYTAŁ w opisy Rehau to byś to zobaczył!

W piasku jest gorzej (bo suchy)
W glinie lepiej (bo zawsze mokra).

Adam M.

----------


## tori55

Witam
Wczoraj zakończyłem ceramicznego gruntowego wymiennika ciepła. czekam na efekty

----------


## witek_myslowice

> ... Zacznijmy Twoją edukację w zakresie GWC od tego, że gdy PROJEKTOWANO pierwsze piramidy, żwir z którego buduje się zwirowce JUŻ BYŁ obły. Piłeczkokształtny.,,,
> Już WTEDY zostało dawno wypłukane to, co z niego DAŁO SIĘ wypłukać.
> Do tego...
> To co zostało jest KOMPLETNIE nienasiąkliwe.
> (Cholernie mi się nie chce wypisywać nazw tych wszystkich minerałów).
> Wsypujemy to do jakiego dołka.
> Jeden okruch z drugim styka się ledwie PUNKTOWO.
> Powstaje złoże - mieszanina powietrza z kamieniem.
> Uruchamiają się ciekawe mechanizmy WODNE (bo żyjemy w hydrosferze).
> ...


Na temat żwiru i pokrewnych zgadzam sie z Toba w 100% i generalnie Masz racją - kamyczki stykają sie punktowo.
Jednak skały wapienne ulegają stopniowej erozji również na skutek przemiennego nasiakania i suszenia - jedne szybciej inne wolniej.
Te sie do żwirowego GWC sie nie nadają. Wszystkie inne wypełnienia GWC które sie tym charakteryzują.
Grunt rodzimy otaczający GWC - jest jeszcze mokry piasek który jest gorszy w przewodnictwie niż sucha glina. 
Życzę, żeby Budujący max-owe GWC osiagali takie wyniki j/n w ankietach:
http://www.eis.pl/vtx1800/ankieta1.jpg
http://www.eis.pl/vtx1800/ankieta2.jpg
http://www.eis.pl/vtx1800/ankieta3.jpg
http://www.eis.pl/vtx1800/ankieta4.jpg

----------


## matkor

> Powietrze przez otaczakowy/zwirowy GWC ma iść z szybkością grubo poniżej 1m/s - "3x fi rury" tego nie zapewni przepływ będzie znacznie większy.


To że wpłynie w żwir (z otworów) z prędkością większą nie znaczy że płynąć jakoś szybciej będzie przez złoże. Przecież za rurą rozleje się równomiernie. 
Co do niewykorzystania krawędzi - zgoda. Tam przepływ powietrza będzie znacznie mniejszy i warto to jakoś rozwiązać.

----------


## matkor

> na podst. jako takich symulacji sądzę, że nie więcej niż połowa tego GWC będzie wykorzystana; sugerowałbym zatem sumę powierzchni otworków równą powierzchni przekroju rury - przepływające powietrze wcale nie jest skłonne przelatywać równomiernie przez całość stąd przypadki, że użytkownicy mówią o lepszych efektach przy większym przepływie


Ja poproszę coś więcej o tych symulacjach.
Dla mnie przepływ powietrza prze złoże jest podobny do przepływu powietrza przez pustą wnękę. Jakoś pomieszczenia dzielnie wentylujemy (gdy mechanicznie) punktowo i jakiś stref o radyklanie różnej temperaturze nie ma.

P.S. Swoją drogą cała uroda forów internetowych, na pytanie czy dobrze - jeden OK, drugi za mało, trzeci za dużo  :wink: .

----------


## witek_myslowice

> To że wpłynie w żwir (z otworów) z prędkością większą nie znaczy że płynąć jakoś szybciej będzie przez złoże. Przecież za rurą rozleje się równomiernie. Co do niewykorzystania krawędzi - zgoda. Tam przepływ powietrza będzie znacznie mniejszy i warto to jakoś rozwiązać.


Trzeba unikać turbulętnego przepływu powietrza. Nie "rozleje się" równomiernie - bedzie szukać jak woda tam gdzie sa najmniejsze opory.
Lepiej wyciąć w rurze podłużny otwór (z wzmocnieniem w srodku) szer. 100-200mm (w zalezności od wydajności GWC) na długim odcinku poziomej rury a pod tym zwir o wiekszej granulacji żeby powietrze chciało zejsc do dna GWC. Wtedy dno GWC może być nizej niż 70cm.

----------


## Myjk

Panie i Panowie. W przyszłym tygodniu będę przystępować do tworzenia rurowego fi 200 gruntowego wymiennika ciepła pod PC. Ma być na głębokości 1,5m ze spadkiem i długości nieco ponad 50mb (po obwodzie działki) -- w sumie od czerpni 3 zakręty. Czy robić te zakręty płynne dwoma kolankami 45  z 2-3m prostej pomiędzy, czy nie ma to kompletnie żadnego znaczenia i wystarczy po prostu ostry zakręt 90 stopni? Poczytałem o odprowadzeniu skroplin, spadek planuję zrobić w kierunku czerpni -- tam zbiornik z pompką (ponieważ nie wiem jakie są wahania wód gruntowych), lub w połowie ze spadem dwustronnym ze studzienką rewizyjną (plus pompka). Czy ktoś może podpowiedzieć jaki spadek powinien być na takiej rurze? Są też różne głosy odnośnie ostatniej kwestii: ocieplać nad rurą (a jeśli tak, to jakiej grubości i powierzchni, na jakiej głębokości styrek), czy zostawić wszystko przyrodzie?  :smile:  Lokalizacja Mazowieckie, pod Górą Kalwarią gdyby to miało jakiekolwiek znaczenie.

----------


## gentoonx

> Panie i Panowie. W przyszłym tygodniu będę przystępować do tworzenia rurowego fi 200 gruntowego wymiennika ciepła pod PC. Ma być na głębokości 1,5m ze spadkiem i długości nieco ponad 50mb (po obwodzie działki) -- w sumie od czerpni 3 zakręty. Czy robić te zakręty płynne dwoma kolankami 45  z 2-3m prostej pomiędzy, czy nie ma to kompletnie żadnego znaczenia i wystarczy po prostu ostry zakręt 90 stopni? Poczytałem o odprowadzeniu skroplin, spadek planuję zrobić w kierunku czerpni -- tam zbiornik z pompką (ponieważ nie wiem jakie są wahania wód gruntowych), lub w połowie ze spadem dwustronnym ze studzienką rewizyjną (plus pompka). Czy ktoś może podpowiedzieć jaki spadek powinien być na takiej rurze? Są też różne głosy odnośnie ostatniej kwestii: ocieplać nad rurą (a jeśli tak, to jakiej grubości i powierzchni, na jakiej głębokości styrek), czy zostawić wszystko przyrodzie?  Lokalizacja Mazowieckie, pod Górą Kalwarią gdyby to miało jakiekolwiek znaczenie.


A do jakiej to PC chcesz robić ten GWC? Jaki wydatek w m3/h?

----------


## Myjk

Domek z poddaszem użytkowym ma 100m2 (do tego jeszcze mały garaż nieogrzewany). Dwie osoby będą zamieszkiwać. W szczycie myślę będzie 200m3/h Niestety wentylacja będzie mieszana, ponieważ dom był zakupiony w stanie surowym z kominami w sensie z WG. Dopiero niedawno zaproponowałem rodzicom, żeby zrobić PC i co się da, to się pozatyka. PC ma być powietrze-powietrze z tego "patentu" -> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...89#post6085789 Ma to być wstępne ogrzewanie powietrza tuż po pełnym ogrzaniu CWU.

----------


## gentoonx

> Domek z poddaszem użytkowym ma 100m2 (do tego jeszcze mały garaż nieogrzewany). Dwie osoby będą zamieszkiwać. W szczycie myślę będzie 200m3/h Niestety wentylacja będzie mieszana, ponieważ dom był zakupiony w stanie surowym z kominami w sensie z WG. Dopiero niedawno zaproponowałem rodzicom, żeby zrobić PC i co się da, to się pozatyka. PC ma być powietrze-powietrze z tego "patentu" -> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...89#post6085789 Ma to być wstępne ogrzewanie powietrza tuż po pełnym ogrzaniu CWU.


Aaaa, teraz kojarzę.

rura fi200 to przy prędkości 3m/s jakieś max 290m3/h,  45-50Pa oporów ciśnienia przy tym przepływie i temperatura za GWC w okolicy 0stC, a w lutym-marcu to pewnie już na minusie. Przy mniejszym przepływie oczywiście lepiej.
Co do tych kolan to przy takich oporach rodzaj kolan nie ma większego znaczenia, co innego jakbyś gnał przez to po 500m3/h

----------


## Myjk

> rura fi200 to przy prędkości 3m/s jakieś max 290m3/h,  45-50Pa oporów ciśnienia przy tym przepływie i temperatura za GWC w okolicy 0stC, a w lutym-marcu to pewnie już na minusie. Przy mniejszym przepływie oczywiście lepiej.


Oj. To mnie zdołowałeś. Myślałem, że przy takiej długości i tak małym przepływie utrzyma się te +5 co najmniej. Przynajmniej tak raportują ludzie posiadający taki wymiennik i to krótszy niż ja zakładam. :/ Co zrobić aby zapewnić wyższą temperaturę w zimie? Zwiększyć średnicę rury czy długość? Może położyć dwie rury o mniejszej średnicy -- jeśli tak, to w jakim odstępie od siebie?




> Co do tych kolan to przy takich oporach rodzaj kolan nie ma większego znaczenia, co innego jakbyś gnał przez to po 500m3/h


Dzięki.

----------


## _artur_

a głębokość możesz? to raczej głębiej i dłużej.. przy dwóch rurach równolegle trzeba by trochę pogłówkowac jak to ułożyć..

----------


## Myjk

Móc -- mogę. I tak kopara będzie orać rów. Boję się tylko wód gruntowych jak pójdzie głębiej. Sąsiad ma naturalny staw na działce i woda obecnie stoi właśnie na około 2m poniżej poziomu drogi. Policzyłem dokładnie i wymiennik od czerpni do wejścia w murach będzie miał 66m. BTW zostało z budowy całkiem sporo spadów gazobetonu -- da się tym jakoś "uszlachetnić" wymiennik rurowy? Podsypać pod rurę, nasypać na nią?

----------


## malachio

Nie dołuj się, zimą nie będziesz wentylował z tak dużym wydatkiem, wentylacja na poziomie 70-90m3/h to jest raczej standard (choć niektórzy wentylują jeszcze mniej), inaczej będziesz miał w domu Saharę.

A gruzobetonu to bym do wykopu nie pchał na tych głębokościach (do 2m p.p.t.) dużą rolę odgrywa słoneczko (nagrzewnie gruntu) i coś tam daje znać o sobie ciepło z głębszych warstw ziemi. Wsypanie odpadu gazobetonowego odcina te źródła ciepła, powietrze leci sobie wtedy izolowaną rurą i się nie ogrzewa ani nie ochładza (w teorii, w praktyce wilgoć załatwi gazobeton)

----------


## Myjk

Dzięki. 
Jeszcze tylko jedno -- jak wygląda sprawa czystości takiego rurowego wymiennika? Przy założeniu, że wilgoć ze skroplin będzie usuwana na bieżąco i na wlocie będzie zastosowany filtr to nie zalęgnie się tam jakieś tałatajstwo po paru latach?

----------


## gentoonx

> Dzięki. 
> Jeszcze tylko jedno -- jak wygląda sprawa czystości takiego rurowego wymiennika? Przy założeniu, że wilgoć ze skroplin będzie usuwana na bieżąco i na wlocie będzie zastosowany filtr to nie zalęgnie się tam jakieś tałatajstwo po paru latach?


Nie. Wiedza się kłania ze szkoły - chyba nawet końca podstawowej - nie pamiętam już  :wink: 

Jak będziesz pędził tą rurą do 150m3/h to spoko +6stC będziesz miał. 

Osobiście dwie nitki równolegle obok siebie w rozstawie metra - lepsze efekty, wyższa stabilność temperaturowa do wydajności 350m3/h

----------


## _artur_

> Dzięki. 
> Jeszcze tylko jedno -- jak wygląda sprawa czystości takiego rurowego wymiennika? Przy założeniu, że wilgoć ze skroplin będzie usuwana na bieżąco i na wlocie będzie zastosowany filtr to nie zalęgnie się tam jakieś tałatajstwo po paru latach?


ostatecznie bierzesz niedużego  kota (sierściucha, może być sąsiada), przywiązujesz do ogona sznurek i do rury  :wink: 
sierściuch zgrubnie wyczyści, jak przeleci to masz sznurek żeby przywiązać wycior i przecignąć przez rury.. jak nie wyleci to wyciągniesz kota  :wink: , a jak się zaklinuje to mierzysz ile sznurka weszło, łopata i w dół  :wink:

----------


## herakles

jak masz spadek to puszczasz kota w dół a przed nim wrzucasz piłeczkę pingpongową.

----------


## Myjk

Dobra, dobra. Już się nie znęcać.  :big tongue:  Teoria teorią, a z praktyką to różnie bywa i lepiej się dwa razy upewnić.  :big tongue:

----------


## herakles

Ale chodzi o to, żeby to zrobić tak, żeby się tam móc dostać za jakiś czas kotem albo jakimś samochodzikiem dziecięcym z kamerką. Choćby po to żeby zlokalizować problem i kopać tam gdzie trzeba za te 10 lat.

----------


## gentoonx

Oj tam, oj tam, jak taka potrzeba to po co fi200?  od razu fi600 i samemu można się zamiast sierściucha przepchnąć  :big lol: 

gorzej jak od piwka daszek wyrośnie, można się na zakrętach zaklinować  :wink:

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> jak masz spadek to puszczasz kota w dół a przed nim wrzucasz piłeczkę pingpongową.


Kotek oznaczy teren i po GWC na kilkanaście miesięcy  :big tongue:

----------


## jasiek71

> Przy założeniu, że wilgoć ze skroplin będzie usuwana na bieżąco i na wlocie będzie zastosowany filtr to nie zalęgnie się tam jakieś tałatajstwo po paru latach?


mam swojego rurowca od ok. pięciu lat, skroplin nigdy nie widziałem a filtra tez nie mam ...

----------


## Napoto

Jestem nowy. Wielka prośba do was. Poowiedzcie jak to zrobić (dotyczy wodny 1) - zatopiłem dwie pętle po 150m  f32 , czy połączyć je przed fundamentem czy w budynku (łatwiej przejść dwoma rurkami). Kolejny szczegół to czy zwykły trójnik w kształcie T i czy pompka ma tłoczyć glikol w kierunku gleby czy wyciągać i jeszcze ile ocieplenia wystarczy wdomu na tych f32. Moje obawy są być może śmieszne ale cz glikol popłynie sobie akurat po pętli która ma mniej zakrętasów? Z góry dziękuję!

----------


## ravbc

Lepiej łączyć rury w budynku (będziesz widział stan połączenia), jak masz tylko dwie pętle, to zwykły trójnik starczy (oczywiście zbiorcze wyjście na środku, pętle na końcach tego T). Na każdej pętli zawór odcinający (najlepiej na obu końcach). Pompa na wyjściu z budynku (czyli tłoczy w grunt) - przynajmniej dla napełniania i odpowietrzania, potem to w sumie bez wielkiego znaczenia. Jeśli pętle mają znacząco różne długości i/lub liczbę zakrętów, to będą różne opory przepływu, a więc i różny przepływ przez nie - może być potrzebne zdławienie którejś (przydadzą się zawory), choć bez jakichś wskaźników przepływu i tak tego nie zweryfikujesz raczej.

----------


## herakles

Jeśli masz różne przepływy, połącz je szeregowo.

----------


## Napoto

Wielkie dzięki ! Prośba jeszcze o grubość ocieplenia na f32.

----------


## muchi

A może do GWC wykorzystać nieużywaną studnię?

----------


## gentoonx

> A może do GWC wykorzystać nieużywaną studnię?


nic nowego nie wymyśliłeś - poczytaj ten wątek od początku

----------


## furmanek

> nic nowego nie wymyśliłeś - poczytaj ten wątek od początku


Ale najpierw weź urlop,trochę to potrwa  :Smile:

----------


## martinelka

Witam.
Nikt konkretnie nie napisał, ale rozumie, że w moim (opisanym dwie strony wcześniej) gwc powierzchnia otworów dostarczających powietrze może być za mała. Wzorowałem się na żwirowcu Adama, ale też miałem wątpliwości, czy pojedyncze rury zapewnią równomierne wykorzystanie złoża. Postanowiłem więc w koniec rury fi200 wetknąć trzy rury drenarskie fi 80 i ułożyć je w złożu w ten sposób, aby powietrze przepływało przez cały przekrój. Dreny mają dodatkowo tę zaletę, że otwory mają na prążkach o mniejszej średnicy - co zapewnia, iż nie zostaną one zatkane przez kamień. Jak ktoś wspomniał, może być niepotrzebnym czerpanie naprzemienne z dwóch rur - wówczas po prostu będę dostarczał do reku powietrze obiema, a czerpnia fi 200 spokojnie powinna sobie poradzić z dostarczeniem takiej ilości powietrza. 
Natomiast ze żwirem jest u mnie spory problem: Otoczaka rzecznego w okolicy nie mam. Jest za to mnóstwo żwiru o granulacji 16-32, lub 16-100. Ale wydaje mi się, że to za drobny, a na dodatek mimo iż czerpany z wody zawiera trochę gliny. Niedaleko usypują nasypy kolejowe kamieniem łamanym o grubości ok 30-80, twardy, czerwonawy. Nie wiem co to jest, ale poza tym że łamany wydaje się być ok., tyle że nie wiem jeszcze czy do zdobycia. Co myślicie o takiej alternatywie dla otoczaka? Zdaję sobie sprawę z zaburzenia przepływu, ale biorąc pod uwagę jak trudno zdobyć otoczak, wydaje mi się to jedynym możliwym rozwiązaniem.
Pozdrawiam: Marcin

----------


## adam_mk

Opisujesz tzw. "kliniec". Kamień, który da się ślicznie zagęścić tak, że praktycznie znikają przestrzenie pomiędzy kawałkami.
Opory rosną mocno.
Cholera wie co siedzi w tym kamieniu. Co z jego chemią.
Żwir płukany był płukany wodą już wtedy, gdy projektowano piramidy.

Adam M.

----------


## Barth3z

> ... a filtra tez nie mam ...


No właśnie, czy na nawiewie jest sens stosować filtr (GWC żwirowy i filtr na czerpni) ?

----------


## Barth3z

a czy wogóle przy jakimkolwiek GWC jest sens stosować filtr na nawiewie mając już jeden na czerpni ?

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Po co? Zakładać mini filterek na ogromny filtr jakim jest żwirowiec?


  Sprawę dwóch Pań co pisały (między innymi w Magazynie Instalatora ) na zamówienie, o filtracyjnych zaletach kamieni ( nawet bakterie były filtrowane) trafiła do PAN - nie wiem jaka zapadła decyzja, ale ktoś ze środowiska naukowego, tego artykułu już nie wytrzymał.

----------


## Karlsen

> a czy wogóle przy jakimkolwiek GWC jest sens stosować filtr na nawiewie mając już jeden na czerpni ?


W reku mam filtr dedykowany, natomiast na czerpnie ogrodową założyłem owatę. Przynajmniej zatrzymała część unoszącego się kurzy i pyłków kwiatów..

----------


## witek_myslowice

> W reku mam filtr dedykowany, natomiast na czerpnie ogrodową założyłem owatę. Przynajmniej zatrzymała część unoszącego się kurzy i pyłków kwiatów..


Oczywiście musi być wysokiej klasy filtr powietrza. Rehau do swoich rurowych wykonał badania i wie czym to grozi - GWC buduje sie na kilka pokoleń.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

W Norwegii GWC są nawet zakazane!

----------


## Barth3z

> Oczywiście musi być wysokiej klasy filtr powietrza. Rehau do swoich rurowych wykonał badania i wie czym to grozi - GWC buduje sie na kilka pokoleń.


czym ?

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Czym... żwirowcem, bo ten filtruje bakterie.

----------


## Barth3z

pytam czym grozi nie posiadanie wysokiej klasy filtrów przed wejściem do reku.

----------


## Karlsen

> Oczywiście musi być wysokiej klasy filtr powietrza. Rehau do swoich rurowych wykonał badania i wie czym to grozi - GWC buduje sie na kilka pokoleń.


Całe szczęście, że nie mam rur Rehau. Wtedy faktycznie byłbym zagrożony  :wink:

----------


## witek_myslowice

> pytam czym grozi nie posiadanie wysokiej klasy filtrów przed wejściem do reku.


Na powierzchni rur osiadają warstwy zanieczyszczenia które sa w powietrzu - różne w zalezności od pory roku. Powierzchnia rur jest ciagle wilgotna. Co jeszcze wiecej trzeba?

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

W 1992 roku nie było rehau, Tylko zwykłe rury niewiadomego przeznaczenia - do dziś pracują i rodzina zdrowa - chce Pan badania porobić?  Na wlocie jest siatka druciana .

----------


## gentoonx

> Na powierzchni rur osiadają warstwy zanieczyszczenia które sa w powietrzu - różne w zalezności od pory roku. Powierzchnia rur jest ciagle wilgotna. Co jeszcze wiecej trzeba?


Kiedyś też tak myślałem, dawno temu, ale potem poszedłem do szkoły, tam uczyli biologii - teraz takie coś co piszesz to mnie tylko rozśmiesza, a czasami przyprawia o zajady  :big lol:

----------


## Indiana_

Powierzchnia rury GWC jest rzeczywiście nieco lepszym dla życia bakterii niż sterylizator na 250'C, ale tylko nieco  :Smile: 
Te kolonie groźnych bakterii i pieczarki w rurze są dobrymi bajeczkami dla frajerów, którzy łykają każdy kit, jaki im producenci pociskają  :Smile: 
Wystarczy przypomnieć sobie podstawowe wiadomości z biologii, by wiedzieć, że GWC to kompletnie nieprzyjazne miejsce dla rozwoju bakterii.
Inna sprawa, że energetycznie to g... daje, ale przynajmniej na pewno nie zanieczyszcza nam powietrza grzybami.

----------


## adam_mk

witek_myslowice

Ja rozumiem, że wszyscy musimy coś robić, aby mieć co zjeść.
Ale takie opowiadanie akurat TEMU celowi nie służą.
Trzymaj się prawd realnych a nie "objawionych"
Któryś już raz przybredzasz!
Widziałeś na własne oczy chociaż jeden DOBRZE zrobiony GWC?
Bo może trzeba Ci taki pokazać...

(czytaj - są pewne granice...)

Adam M.

----------


## nydar

To co napisałeś ma taki wydźwięk jak byś napisał że rekuperator ,energetycznie to g... daje. Wyjaśnij dlaczego to g... daje,bo to ciekawa teza jest.

----------


## kangaxx

> W Norwegii GWC są nawet zakazane!


tam nikt nie buduje tego bo 40cm pod trawą jest skała  :smile:

----------


## witek_myslowice

Po kilkunastu latach pracy zwykłego rurowego GWC nikt nie wykonał badan co na powierzchni rur sie dzieje i jaka jest jakosc powietrza? Pewnie koncern Rehau wykonał badania, symulacje i zastosował filtry - nie bez powodu? Gdzie te brudy maja sie osadzać? Przyjmuję że ich duża część na filtrach rekuperatora. Czy sądzicie że na rurach nie osadza się nic?
Prosze merytorycznie bez inwektyw które już tu widać!

----------


## Barth3z

Podaj link do tych badań.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> tam nikt nie buduje tego bo 40cm pod trawą jest skała


  Szanowny Panie - kanał można puścić przy fundamencie... Norwegowie nie robią gwc bo boją się Radonu.

----------


## ravbc

Norwegowie boją się nawet własnego cienia.  :wink:  Poza tym kawał Norwegii leży za kolem podbiegunowym, ale nawet część południowa jest daleko na północy (w stosunku do Polski). Jak do tego dodać jeszcze skały pod trawą, to ciężko się dziwić, że się im GWC nie chce robić. Zwłaszcza, że ich akurat stać na ogrzewanie.

----------


## witek_myslowice

> Podaj link do tych badań.


Niemiecki Instytut Techniki Budowlanej podobnie jak polski wydaje dopuszczenia do stosowania materiałów i urządzen w budownictwie.
Na 100% system Rehau przeszedł takie badania - jak Ci sie chce to szukaj. Mnie to nie jest potrzebne.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

A jakie jest dziś ekonomiczne uzasadnienie gwc? Skoro o tym mowa. Kiedyś tak, ale dziś??????????/

----------


## witek_myslowice

Panie Tomaszu ciesze sie że tu Pana widzę!



> A jakie jest dziś ekonomiczne uzasadnienie gwc? Skoro o tym mowa. Kiedyś tak, ale dziś??????????/


1 GWC nie mile tego samego powietrza w kółko (jak klimatyzator) tylko dostarcza ciągle świeże.
2 Zużycie energii elektrycznej dla domu do 200m2 to wentylator o mocy ok 200-250W - przy wydajności ok 700m3/h
3 O parametrach powietrza z GWC nie bede pisał bo pełno tu raportów

----------


## Barth3z

Nie będę szukał czegoś co nie istnieje. Prosiłem o podanie linka, w którym są badania wskazujące na obowiązek stosowania wysokiej klasy filtrów na wyjściu z GWC, mając filtry na czerpni. Proszę o badania uzasadniające, że trzeba/należy/powinno się stosować ze względu na ... (???). Tylko proszę o badania, a nie wysnute z palca stwierdzenie "bo tak".

----------


## adam_mk

"Prosze merytorycznie bez inwektyw które już tu widać! "

To pewnie do mnie...
Ja też proszę o wypowiedzi bazujące na prawdziwych zjawiskach nie na wydumanych.
Ludzie tu po wiedzę przychodzą i nie należy im kitu wciskać.

Adam M.

----------


## witek_myslowice

"przybredzasz" "to g..." "Wciskanie kitu" mozna inaczej  nazwac wtedy nie bedzie to inwektywa.

Czy prawdziwe zjawiska bez kitu to:
1. W powietrzu zewnetrznym sa zanieczysczenia + wystepujace sezonowo
2. Zanieczyszczenia osiadaja na wewn. powierzchni rur - bo nie ma filtru na czerpni.
3. Na wewn. powierzchni rur osiada wilgoć
Jęzeli to co wyżej nie wystepuje to ja na ten temat przestaje pisać.

----------


## jasiek71

> Czy prawdziwe zjawiska bez kitu to:
> 1. W powietrzu zewnetrznym sa zanieczysczenia + wystepujace sezonowo
> 2. Zanieczyszczenia osiadaja na wewn. powierzchni rur - bo nie ma filtru na czerpni.
> 3. Na wewn. powierzchni rur osiada wilgoć
> Jęzeli to co wyżej nie wystepuje to ja na ten temat przestaje pisać.


1. oczywiście że są a nawet cały czas nimi oddychasz ...
2. tak jak na wszystkim innym co ma styczność z tym powietrzem...
3. wiesz co to jest rosa ...? ( często i gęsto widać to wszędzie przeważnie z rana...)

----------


## witek_myslowice

> 3. wiesz co to jest rosa ...? ( często i gęsto widać to wszędzie przeważnie z rana...)


Po co ta zlosliwosc
Ze bez tego nie mozna

----------


## adam_mk

Nie da się opisywać GWC wyrywkowo podając powszechnie znane zjawiska jako dominujące w takich konstrukcjach!
Ludzie, znakomita większość budujących, zna świat "w warunkach normalnych" co oznacza około 20stC na poziomie morza(1 at).
Tymczasem budowany dom ma trwać w warunkach zewnętrznych DALEKICH od normalnych te właśnie normalne oferując w swych wnętrzach.
Ludzie się gubią w prężnościach par, lambdach, deltach, gradientach...

Podajesz:
1. W powietrzu zewnetrznym sa zanieczysczenia + wystepujace sezonowo
2. Zanieczyszczenia osiadaja na wewn. powierzchni rur - bo nie ma filtru na czerpni.
3. Na wewn. powierzchni rur osiada wilgoć

PO CO?
Aby zwrócić uwagę na to, co może się stać, GDYBY BYŁO TO W WARUNKACH NORMALNYCH?!!!
Tyle, ze tam NIE MA takich warunków!
Jest ciemno, jest przeciąg, zanieczyszczenia w lwiej części są mineralne/jałowe a temperatury nie dość że zmienne to jeszcze poza zakresem optymalnym dla wzrostu jakiegokolwiek mikrego życia. Wilgotność jest dynamicznie zmienna.
TEGO już nie podkreślasz!

Oferujesz PÓŁPRAWDY!!!

Jest prawdą, że kultury bakteryjne zamierają w otoczeniu koloidów miedziowców (nanosrebro, złot, miedź) na szalkach Petriego w laboratoriach.
Jest prawdą, że rury, niektóre są pokrywane takimi koloidami.
NIE JEST PRAWDĄ - ŻE SĄ ANTYBAKTERYJNE!
Żaden producent i nigdy tego nie napisał!
(Sprawdź!)
To nadinterpretacja faktów dokonywana przez potencjalnego kupującego , wspomagająca sprzedaż takich rur, prowadzi do takich nieprawdziwych wniosków.

To tylko przykład, jeden z wielu, nieścisłości jakie podajesz.
Podejdź do problemu bardziej kompleksowo.
Usuwaj niewiedzę zamiast budzić lęki.

Pętając się w suchy i wietrzny dzień gdziekolwiek poza domem - NIE JESTEŚMY narażeni na wspomniane przez Ciebie czynniki?
A jakoś nie umieramy masowo!
Pomimo tego, ze błony śluzowe nosa i gardła mamy wilgotne.

Adam M.

----------


## jasiek71

> Ale filtrujesz nosem i unicestwiasz śliną, kwasami, temperaturą itd.
> Koledze chodzi raczej o to, że z tego nie unicestwionego mikrego życia może się coś rozwinąć.
> Chyba nie ma problemu, żeby z takiej rury na wlocie do domu zrobić próbę (wymaz, materiał filtracyjny itp.) i zbadać w sanepidzie za niewielkie pieniążki żeby spać spokojnie?


a matko... :ohmy: 
jak tu żyć ...???
przestać oddychać się nie da....
z oddychaniem też problem bo wszelkie "plagi"...
czas rozpocząć życie w masce ... :wink:

----------


## witek_myslowice

Ciesze sie ze zrobilo sie nomalnie - tak jak powinno być.
Moje 3 tezy sa prawdami a nie "pół...."
Poza tym Masz absolutną rację 
Nie jestem i nigdy nie byłem fanem Rehau - to na wstepie.
Jednak uważam że filtr na czerpni zwykłych rurowych GWC powinien być - TYLKO TO CHCIAŁEM TU ZAZNACZYĆ i nic więcej.
Warunki normalne - co dla kogo - sa bakterie które potrafią sie rozwijac w warunkach ekstremalnych. W rurach GWC aż takich warunków nie ma.
Ale popularne w naszym klimacie bakterie żeby "żyć" potrzebują: 
temperatury - w lipcu taka była
pożywienia - oprócz zimy jest cały rok
wilgoć - oprócz zimy jest cały rok
FILTR ma służyć do odcięcia "pożywienia"
Szkoda że uczelnie nie wykonują i nie zlecają badań powietrza i osadu na powierzchni rur!
Może rzeczywiście nie ma co "rwać szat"?
Może zadanie czyszczenia wykonać filtr rekuperatora - to dla uspokojenia lekających się.

----------


## Barth3z

*witek_myslowice*, co ty wogóle chciałeś w tym wątku napisać ?

----------


## witek_myslowice

> *witek_myslowice*, co ty wogóle chciałeś w tym wątku napisać ?


To co napisalem duzymi literami

----------


## Barth3z

A kto o to pytał ?

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> A jak znasz kogoś kto się podobnymi rzeczami zajmuje to zasugeruj takie badanie może w ramach jakiejś pracy naukowej, jeszcze grant na to z UE dostanie.


  Uprawnienia do badań i możliwości ich przeprowadzenie mają Instytut Medycyny Morskiej i Państwowy Zakład Higieny
 W PZH szefem od spraw związanych z powietrzem jest dr Krogulski  - z którym rozmawiałem wielokrotnie, zarówno przed badaniami różnych GWC jak i po badaniach - w żadnym gwc żadnego zagrożenia nie stwierdzono. Wydają więc certyfikaty wszystkim którzy zapłacą.
 Tylko czy przy dzisiejszych sprawnościach central podgrzewanie powietrza przed wymiennikiem ma sens? Czy przy dzisiejszych ppci pobierających 260-450W z COP ponad 5.5 i koszcie od 2000 zł jest sens chłodzić gwc? Splita jednego czy dwa - można dać od południa - skoncentrować moc tam gdzie potrzeba - a postem pośrednio schłodzić rekuperatorem resztę - a z gwc - wszędzie po równo nawet w pokoje od północy.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Uprawnionym do badania jest każdy kto chce i badać może jak ma czym.
> Oficjalna publikacja wyników to co innego.


 Pan wybaczy skrót myślowy - chodziło o wiarygodne i oficjalne wyniki.  Podam przykład : Firma Tania Klima - podała, że gwc Exbudu w Kielcach badał Sanepid - zadzwoniłem tam i kierownik placówki powiedział, że nie badali, że nie mają takich uprawnień, że nie mają nawet pracowni mykologii.  Na moja sugestię, by powiadomili prokuraturę, że widnieją na oświadczeniu... Szanowny Pan kierownik powiedział: Gdyby sfałszowali badania placówki uprawnionej lub powołali się na uprawnioną placówkę, byłoby przestępstwo. Ponieważ powołali się na kogoś kto nie ma prawa badać budowlane sprawy - nie ma przestępstwa.



> Zimą wymiennik zamarza więc potrzebuje dodatkowej energii - albo z grzałki (to koszty eksploatacyjne) albo z GWC (to koszty inwestycyjne i tylko odrobinę większe eksploatacyjne na pokonanie oporów).


To już raczej historia - w dzisiejszych centralach ciepłe powietrze "idzie" z dołu do góry, i kondensat ścieka na ciepłą stronę - centrala zamarznie przy poniżej - 20 - tu kilku ... ale wtedy na chwilę włączy się rozmrażanie. Głównym problemem *jest zamarzanie kondensatu w rurce go odprowadzającej* - a na to GWC wpływu, żadnego nie ma
Pozdrawiam

----------


## nydar

> A jakie jest dziś ekonomiczne uzasadnienie gwc? Skoro o tym mowa. Kiedyś tak, ale dziś??????????/


Dom .Taki przeciętny dla 3-4osób generuje przeszło 20kWh energii ( zyski,bytowe,ścieki,zużyte powietrze).GWC umożliwia np. rezygnację z rekuperatora p-p a wentylacja wyporowa umożliwia minimalną wymianę powietrza dla uzyskania pożądanej czystości. Zostaje powietrze niosące przeszło 20kwh dzień w dzień.A z tym powietrzem to można już cuda robić.A starczy tej energii i dla CO i dla CWU.Warunkiem jest jedynie aby dom był izolowany.Ponieważ promujesz domy izolowane,to rozumiem,że jesteś za takim obiegiem energii w domu.
Jak by nie patrzeć to GWC jest początkiem linii produkcyjnej w mini fabryce energii jakim jest dom.

----------


## jasiek71

> miliony użytkowników rekuperatorów to nie są obłąkani inwestorzy.


a ogromna większość tych użytkowników nawet tak do końca nie rozumie jak to działa...
tak swoją drogą przejdź się przez jakąkolwiek miejscowość i popytaj o WM, rekuperatory a dowiesz się jak wyglądają te "miliony" użytkowników i ich wiedza na ten temat ...

----------


## syberia

przeczytałam tylko 2 ostatnie posty z wątku i uważam że większość budujących domy nie wie co to wm i gwc 
aha no i jeszcze spotkałam kolegę w supermarkecie co to oststnio kupoił szeregówkę i opowiadał o swoim kuzynie co ma jakieś takie dziwne rury w domu ....

----------


## karolek75

> Bardzo się mylisz. Dom traci energię. Pozyskiwaną z zewnątrz. Jak nie masz PV lub innego reaktorka to żadnej produkcji tam nie ma. Możesz ją po części tylko odzyskiwać.
> Ale samym GWC i cudowną wentylacją z reku nie zrezygnujesz. Nie walcz z tym, przyjmij, że nie jesteś pępkiem świata a miliony użytkowników rekuperatorów to nie są obłąkani inwestorzy.


Zapominasz o zyskach bytowych, ktore w okreslonym kontekscie nalezy zaliczyc na plus. A juz bezwzglednie cieplo wydzielane przez czlowieka. No bo chyba nie chcesz wrzucac w bilans tego co jem.

A nydar z klasycznego reku zrezygnowal i dobrze ma sie jego bilans. Nie walcz z tym, przyjmij, że nie jesteś pępkiem świata a tych kilku/nastu użytkowników GWC+WW/WMG - nierekuperatorów to nie są obłąkani inwestorzy.

----------


## Arturo72

> A nydar z klasycznego reku zrezygnowal i dobrze ma sie jego bilans. Nie walcz z tym, przyjmij, że nie jesteś pępkiem świata a tych kilku/nastu użytkowników GWC+WW/WMG - nierekuperatorów to nie są obłąkani inwestorzy.


Zapominasz o jednym,koszty.
Nie sztuka wpakować kupę kasy(o wiele większą niż tradycyjny reku) w coś co po pierwsze nie jest sprawdzone do końca i nie ma pewności,że zadziała,po drugie w coś co przynosi mizerny efekt energetyczny.
Jest to po prostu ściemnianie inwestorom a Ty łakasz i tyle.
Gdyby nydar powiedział,że zamiast tradycyjnego reku zainstalowalem solary na dachu,RSŚ czyli zbieram ścieki,GMC czyli grzeję dodatkowo grunt po domem,poniosłem dodatkowe koszty w zwiazku z ociepleniem dodatkowo dachu i wrzucam całą wilgoć z domu na strych do drewna,zrobiłem GWC,muszę wentylować z niską wydajnością,całość zabawek kosztowała tyle i tyle to by tak różowo nie wyglądało i można by było pomyśleś,że inwestorzy posiadający takie niereku są jednak obłakani,że mając do dyspozycji gotowe i tańsze rozwiązania bawią się jak dzieci w wymyślanie i komplikowanie sobie życia.

----------


## nydar

To taka natura,Arturo.Znaczy ludzka natura.Gdyby nie ona to pewnie na osiołku byś jeździł. Zastanów się czasem co piszesz.Wnuki będą,przeczytają i wstyd niechybnie będzie.

----------


## karolek75

No coz, nydar o kosztach juz pisal. Koncepcja uzytkowania domu, obiegu energii jest inna. Efekty uzytkownia tez inne. No i nigdy nie pisal ze musi wentylowac z niska wydajnoscia. MOZE. A to DUZA roznica. Ale to nie ten watek chyba.

----------


## Arturo72

> To taka natura,Arturo.Znaczy ludzka natura.Gdyby nie ona to pewnie na osiołku byś jeździł. Zastanów się czasem co piszesz.Wnuki będą,przeczytają i wstyd niechybnie będzie.


Tak mi się wydaje,że to właśnie Ty jeszcze na osiołku jeździsz a ja już w pojeździe czterokołowym.Zejdź z siodła,otrząśnij się,rozglądnij a zobaczysz,że Twoje wszystkie wynalazki spakowano do jednej obudowy,przez co jest to wygodniejsze i tańsze,przyjmij to do wiadomości tak samo jak cztery kółka zamiast osiołka...
GWC także już nie trzeba stosować aż tak dużego,na to także znaleziono sposób.



> No coz, nydar o kosztach juz pisal.


Ano właśnie,za ponad 10tys.zł to można mieć i 5 rekuperatorów.
Przelicz sobie koszt zabawek jaki wymieniłem także może oczy Ci się otworzą.

----------


## herakles

Pieprzycie 3 po 3. Podajcie LICZBY. Ktoś to kiedyś przeczyta i będzie potem zadawał głupie pytania. A nikomu się nie chce policzyć, tylko woli chrzanić pierdoły!!!  :big tongue:

----------


## nydar

Jakie liczby interesują ciebie? Prosisz masz.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Ogrzanie 130m3/h ( czyli minimalnej ilości na niewielki dom z 3-4 osobami ) z temperatury 0 st.C do 20 st.C to 1kWh - czyli 4000kWh w sezonie. 
Cichy reku z wymiennikiem 90% (np. RS 160 RECAIR ) z kanałami - na taki dom - to 8500zł brutto. 
  Wiedząc ile nas będzie kosztowała wentylacja bez odzysku ciepła ( kanały nawiewniki ...)  można policzyć - jak szybko 3600 kWh zapracuje... 
Ciągła wentylacja, możliwość regulacji, brak cofek - "ciągnięcia po nogach" są nie do policzenia.

----------


## nydar

Za połowę tej kwoty zimą bez prądu ze  średnią z sezonu +/- 18oC.Do końca moich dni.
O ile słonko nie zajdzie na zawsze a pexa pod chudziakiem nie trafi szlag. GWC  to jednak potęga .W sklepach nie kupisz gotowca to i wiara w niego jakby mniejsza.
Wiem bo mam :bye:

----------


## Arturo72

> Za połowę tej kwoty zimą bez prądu ze średnią z sezonu +/- 18oC.Do końca moich dni.


Tak a świstak siedzi...
-solar jaka moc cena z instalacją-
-pex ile m cena-
-dodatkowe ocieplenie dachu cena-
-zbiornik na ścieki cena-
-wykopanie dołu na zbiornik cena-
-osprzęt do zbiornika cena-
-GWC,z czego,ile,cena-
-wentyl,jaki,cena-


Uzupełnij proszę te dane,jeśli o czymś zapomniałem to dodaj z ceną,wtedy możemy rozmawiać o kosztach.

----------


## nydar

GWC bo o tym wątek to 40mb.PVC x cena jednostkowa. Jak GWC dla zimy to po co wentyl? Wentyl dla lata bo nie lata.Reszta to nie ten wątek,ale było kilka razy. Do izolacji namówili bo coś tam że niby cieplej zimą,to i zrobiłem.

----------


## Arturo72

> GWC bo o tym wątek to 40mb.PVC x cena jednostkowa.


Ale z GWC leci Ci 6st.C a nie 18st.C jak twierdzisz:



> Za połowę tej kwoty zimą bez prądu ze średnią z sezonu +/- 18oC.Do końca moich dni.


także ponawiam prośbę o uzupełnienie cen:



> Tak a świstak siedzi...
> -solar jaka moc cena z instalacją-
> -pex ile m cena-
> -dodatkowe ocieplenie dachu cena-
> -zbiornik na ścieki cena-
> -wykopanie dołu na zbiornik cena-
> -osprzęt do zbiornika cena-
> -GWC,z czego,ile,cena-
> -wentyl,jaki,cena-
> ...

----------


## karolek75

> Ano właśnie,za ponad 10tys.zł to można mieć i 5 rekuperatorów.
> Przelicz sobie koszt zabawek jaki wymieniłem także może oczy Ci się otworzą.


Sraty taty. Buty tez kupilem ostatnio do biegania w Biedronce. Opis co z nimi sie stalo na innym forum  :smile:

----------


## jasiek71

> Ale z GWC leci Ci 6st.C a nie 18st.C jak twierdzisz:


no co ty ... :big lol: 
u mnie rano leciało 16,6*... :cool: 

a ile masz na wyrzutni przy tych +18* na nawiewie i -20* na zewnątrz ...???
ja obstawiam że dalej na plusie nawet bez GWC... :yes: 
idąc dalej tą drogą to masz G... a nie sprawność ... :cool:

----------


## Arturo72

> No coz, nydar o kosztach juz pisal.


Jak widzę cały czas unika uzupełnienia pozycji,które zapodałem jak diabeł święconej wody.
Może Ty widzisz lepiej ze swoim amerykańskim sprzętem  :wink: 
Czyżby wsydził się swojego "osiołka",że jednak "cztery kółka" są tańsze ?
Może przypomnę:



> Tak a świstak siedzi...
> -solar jaka moc cena z instalacją-
> -pex ile m cena-
> -dodatkowe ocieplenie dachu cena-
> -zbiornik na ścieki cena-
> -wykopanie dołu na zbiornik cena-
> -osprzęt do zbiornika cena-
> -GWC,z czego,ile,cena-
> -wentyl,jaki,cena-
> Uzupełnij proszę te dane,jeśli o czymś zapomniałem to dodaj z ceną,wtedy możemy rozmawiać o kosztach.

----------


## Arturo72

> a ile masz na wyrzutni przy tych +18* na nawiewie i -20* na zewnątrz ...???


Nie wiem ile mam na wyrzutni,nie interesuje mnie to.Dla mnie najważniejsze jest,że na nawiewie mam +16-18st.C.

----------


## nydar

> no co ty ...
> u mnie rano leciało 16,6*...
> 
> a ile masz na wyrzutni przy tych +18* na nawiewie i -20* na zewnątrz ...???
> ja obstawiam że dalej na plusie nawet bez GWC...
> idąc dalej tą drogą to masz G... a nie sprawność ...


Ty jasiek nie doceniasz przebiegłości Arturo.On 150 wypuszcza na zewnątrz a 50 dobiera świeżego .Taki podrasowany bilansik.

----------


## miloszenko

> Nie wiem ile mam na wyrzutni,nie interesuje mnie to.Dla mnie najważniejsze jest,że na nawiewie mam +16-18st.C.


Ach te Olipmy oswiecone  :big tongue: 

Rozumiesz, ze to co na wyrzutni to sprawnosc urzadzenia a to co na nawiewie to sprawnosc urzadzenia plus straty/wplyw temp otoczenia?

Powiedz nam ile masz masz zaraz za GWC, zaraz za wymiennikiem i na nawiewie, wtedy sprawnosc reku bedzie policzalna.

Ty masz tyle i Nydar tez. Nydar nie wszystie swoje rozwiazania wykorzystuje pod katem temp nawiewu tylko bardziej pod niskie zuzycie na CO.

----------


## Arturo72

> Ach te Olipmy oswiecone 
> Rozumiesz, ze to co na wyrzutni to sprawnosc urzadzenia a to co na nawiewie to sprawnosc urzadzenia plus straty/wplyw temp otoczenia?


Nie rozumiem,słuchasz kiepskich wywodów jaśka i nydara a potem głupiejesz.
Zmierz sobie temperatury na wszystkich kanałach,wyrzutach i nawiewach przed i za reku,na czerpni,na wyrzutni i okaże się,że reku nie ma sprawności 70% a 110%,dziwne nie ?
I dlatego dla mnie nawiew jest najważniejszy a nie to co z czerpni wylatuje.
Jak zmierzysz to odpowiedz sobie na pytanie czemu tak jest.

----------


## vega1

a w zasadzie o co ta sprzeczka? Bo od 2 stron nie mogę zajarzyć  :sad:

----------


## miloszenko

Czy Ty rozumiesz, ze ja nie slucham tylko osobiscie widzialem i namacalnie subiektywnie oczywiscie ocenilem dzialanie typowej WM i rozwiazania Jaska.

Ty ciagle biadolisz o czyms co sie moze nie sprawdzic albo nie wiadomo czy dziala. Zainwestuj chlopie w siebie o tego dotknij to Ci moze to co nieco uswiadomi.

----------


## Barth3z

> Powiedz nam ile masz masz zaraz za GWC, zaraz za wymiennikiem i na nawiewie, wtedy sprawnosc reku bedzie policzalna.


A co Ci da informacja jaką ma sprawność. To czy ma 90% czy ma 60% to jakaś różnica skoro na nawiewie ma 18oC ?




> Nydar nie wszystie swoje rozwiazania wykorzystuje pod katem temp nawiewu tylko bardziej pod niskie zuzycie na CO.


To prawda. nydar ładuje ciepło pod dom, dzięki czemu niweluje straty przez podłogę. Ale czy to jest najbardziej efektywny odzysk ? hhmmm ... nie sądzę.

----------


## nydar

Sobota jest.Chłopaki mają wolne,to zadymkę kręcą.
 Masz Barth lepszy pomysł,to podziel się No bo że GWC to dobre rozwiązanie to średnio inteligentny człowiek wie.

----------


## miloszenko

> A co Ci da informacja jaką ma sprawność. To czy ma 90% czy ma 60% to jakaś różnica skoro na nawiewie ma 18oC ?


Mozna miec i 22 stopnie jak sie odpowiednia dluga rura poprowadzi nawiew, ale czy to jest sprawnosc odzysku ciepla z wywiewu czy z temperatury dostarczonej przez CO?

----------


## Barth3z

*nydar*, już gdzieś kiedyś pisałem. 

Najlepszą efektywność (czytaj cena/odzysk) uzyskasz stosując reku do powietrza (tymi ręcami) z krótkim GWC rurowym, żeby nie zamarzł i jaśkowy syfon do wody. A dlaczego ? A no dlatego, że odzysk następuje w domu, czyli nie ma strat na przesyle.
Dla tych co nie chcą dawać zbyt wiele izolacji pod płytę fundamentową można pokusić się o ładowanie ciepła pod dom (ciepło z POŚ, solarów, paneli PV, kolektora dachowego itp.).

----------


## Barth3z

> Mozna miec i 22 stopnie jak sie odpowiednia dluga rura poprowadzi nawiew, ale czy to jest sprawnosc odzysku ciepla z wywiewu czy z temperatury dostarczonej przez CO?


A możesz rozwinąć myśl ? Czy ty zakładasz, że rura od GWC leci kilka cm pod płytą fundamentową ?

----------


## miloszenko

> A możesz rozwinąć myśl ? Czy ty zakładasz, że rura od GWC leci kilka cm pod płytą fundamentową ?


Chodzi mi o roznice temp miedzy:

- wyjsciem z GWC do domu
- wywiewem zaraz za wymiennikiem w reku
- wywiewem na anemostacie.

Te 3 temperatury pokazuja ile sprawnosci ma wymiennik, jak wplywa na sprawnosc wyentylacji sam GWC i ile dodane jest na samych kanalach, niejako pobrane z domu.

Gdzie i jak jest GWC umieszczony to juz nie jest istotna dla tych konretnych porownan. 

Powyzsze temp. oczywiscie nie niosa informacji o sprawnosci rzeczywistej jedynie o sprawnosci temp., dlatego majac np. samo duze GWC i puszczajac iles metrow nieizolowanego nawiewu do domu tez mozna uzyskac 18 czy 22 stopnie reku nie majac i nie uzywajac do tego wentyli zima.

Oczywiscie nie jest to rozwiazanie super "energooszczedne" ale w konkretnym przypadku nalezy dolozyc lub nie dogrzewanie nawiewu czy wymiennik do odzysku z wywiewu z byle czego, bo jego sprawnosc temp. rzedu 50% srobi co trzeba.

Przy zimowej wymianie na poziomie 50 m3/h (tej w kanalach, do tego jest ta przez nieszczelnosci) wymiennik ani nie musi byc drogi ani duzy.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## karolek75

> To prawda. nydar ładuje ciepło pod dom, dzięki czemu niweluje straty przez podłogę. Ale czy to jest najbardziej efektywny odzysk ? hhmmm ... nie sądzę.


Jak dla mnie calkiem niezle - bo odzyskuje cieplo slonecznego lata przez GWC zima plus z szarych sciekow. A zamiast jaskowego syfonu planuje grzac wode zuzytym powietrzem.

----------


## miloszenko

> Dlatego porównujcie rzeczy "temi ręcyma" z takimi samymi a nie nydarowa samoróbka z półkowym reku, komercyjną wm z własnoręcznie wykonaną podróbką ww albo jak miłoszenko, kiepsko wykonaną wm w "smętnym" domu z setkami m3/h w domu bez okien od południa.


Moja kiepsko wg CIebie wykonana WM to instalacja opomiarowa, wyregulowana i odebrana protokolem odbioru przez osobe z uprawnieniami, wykonana na umowe i oplacona wg faktury przez mocno polecana jedna z firm instalacyjnych, ale czy te wszystkie spelnione normy i wykonanie zgodnie z obowiazujacymi "przepisami" maja dla CIebie jakies znaczenie?

Bo wszedzie piszesz ze to jest jednak wazne....

Po drugie

----------


## Barth3z

> Powyzsze temp. oczywiscie nie niosa informacji o sprawnosci rzeczywistej jedynie o sprawnosci temp., dlatego majac np. samo duze GWC i puszczajac iles metrow nieizolowanego nawiewu do domu tez mozna uzyskac 18 czy 22 stopnie reku nie majac i nie uzywajac do tego wentyli zima.
> 
> Oczywiscie nie jest to rozwiazanie super "energooszczedne"


To nie jest żadne rozwiązanie. Nie można podgrzewać powietrza stratami z CO !
Mówimy o GWC i reku/RSŚ, czyli odzysk ciepła z "zużytego materiału", który i tak wydalamy poza budynek. Straty ciepła z CO nie wolno traktować jako ciepło do odzysku. Tu trzeba izolować ( slogan TB mi się wkradł  :wink:  ) albo niwelować podgrzewając grunt z innego uzysku np. POŚ'a ale nie z CO.

Sprawność jest potrzebna tylko na etapie doboru instalacji, tak aby uzyskać te min. 18oC na nawiewie. Przy reku trzeba zapewnić takie GWC, aby temp. nie spadła poniżej 0oC. Zakładając te 18oC, przy temp. wywiewanej na poziomie 24oC i 0oC na nawiewie potrzebujemy wymiennik o sprawności 75%. To można załatwić dwoma wymiennikami krzyżowymi za 300zł netto/szt. + GWC układane poniżej drenażu wokoło budynku (ma być tanio, więc odpada koszt dodatkowego kopania).

----------


## Barth3z

> Jak dla mnie calkiem niezle - bo odzyskuje cieplo slonecznego lata przez GWC zima plus z szarych sciekow. A zamiast jaskowego syfonu planuje grzac wode zuzytym powietrzem.


Na każdym etapie nydar odnotowuje straty, dlatego uważam, że nie jest to efektywne. Straty na przesyle do RSŚ, straty na ładowaniu GMC, straty w wywiewie na poddasze niegrzewane. Mało co pozostaje na grznie wody. Takie straty nie występują jeśli odzyskujesz ciepło w wewnątrz domu (reku, syfon jaśkowy).

----------


## Barth3z

> ... bo odzyskuje cieplo slonecznego lata przez GWC zima


To coś nowego. Tego jak do tej pory nikomu się nie udało.




> A zamiast jaskowego syfonu planuje grzac wode zuzytym powietrzem.


Powietrzem z poddasza o temp. 15oC ... 
To ja już wole reku do powietrza i syfon jaśkowy, który będzie odzyskiwał ciepło z wody szarej o temp. 35oC.

----------


## nydar

Wybacz ale to nie tak .GWC jest początkiem systemu który zminimalizował straty do gruntu i zlikwidował straty przez dach.Straty na przesyle do RSŚ i tak zasilają GMC a RSŚ metr od fundamentu a odpływ zaizolowany .Na ogrzanie wody i CO zostaje jakieś 15-17kWh to sporo.
Korzystna jest wymiana energii między ośrodkami o dużej różnicy ciepła właściwego .Duża bezwładność takiego układu jest. Syfon jaśkowy ma znacznie mniejszą sprawność niż mój RSŚ,bo działa w mediach o dużym cieple właściwym . Moje dziwadło to duża bezwładność i teoretyczna możliwość wydziubania tego co dał wodociąg .Wodociąg daje zimą  +5 a ja mogę żejść do + 1.

----------


## jasiek71

> To coś nowego. Tego jak do tej pory nikomu się nie udało.


no wiesz zawsze jest ten pierwszy raz ...





> Powietrzem z poddasza o temp. 15oC ...


u mnie z wyrzutni leci uśredniona temperatura jaka jest pod sufitami w danym momencie ...

----------


## Barth3z

> Wybacz ale to nie tak .GWC jest początkiem systemu który zminimalizował straty do gruntu i zlikwidował straty przez dach.Straty na przesyle do RSŚ i tak zasilają GMC a RSŚ metr od fundamentu a odpływ zaizolowany .


OK, jeśli RSŚ jest zaizolowany przynajmniej tak jak dom to nie możemy mówić o stratach. Ale to i tak nie będzie to samo, bo to dodatkowa izolacja względem reku czy syfonu, które są w domu już zaizolowanym.

Poza tym sam GMC ma straty, więc i sprawność całego systemu jest niższa niż reku i syfon w domu. Tutaj znów to samo, czyli jeśli porównywać odzysk reku i syfonu w domu do GMC to GMC musiałby być w domu lub być dookoła zaizolowany taką samą izolacją jak podłoga.




> Syfon jaśkowy ma znacznie mniejszą sprawność niż mój RSŚ,bo działa w mediach o dużym cieple właściwym . Moje dziwadło to duża bezwładność i teoretyczna możliwość wydziubania tego co dał wodociąg .Wodociąg daje zimą  +5 a ja mogę żejść do + 1.


Teoretycznie to syfon jaśkowy to to samo co RSŚ, a mając wyższą temp. (nie zabieramy ciepła na ogrznie powietrza nawiewanego) to i efektywność wyższa.

Nie chcę tutaj podważać twojego systemu, bo bardzo szanuję i jestem pełen uznania tego co dokonałeś (nie mam żadnych "ale" do wentylacji WMG  :wink:  ) i jako całość jest to świetny system, ale nie każdy ma takie możliwości jak ty. Niektórzy mają domy z poddaszem użytkowym i to powoduje, że twój system w ich przypadku jest trudniejszy i droższy w realizacji niż "zwykłe" reku i syfon jaskowy.

----------


## nydar

Jasiek.Bez urazy ale jak ty spuszczasz wodę z wanny to w kanał. Jak ja, to odzyskuję.ciepło.Mimo wszystko buforowanie odpadowego ciepła jest efektywniejsze.Fakt że droższe ale to kwestia 1-2 lat by się zamortyzowało.

----------


## jasiek71

> Jasiek.Bez urazy ale jak ty spuszczasz wodę z wanny to w kanał. Jak ja, to odzyskuję.ciepło.Mimo wszystko buforowanie odpadowego ciepła jest efektywniejsze.Fakt że droższe ale to kwestia 1-2 lat by się zamortyzowało.


ale ja wcale nie twierdzę że moje jest lepsze ... :no: 
u nas przeważnie prysznic w użyciu więc moje rozwiązanie jest dosyć skuteczne ale nie idealne... :bash:

----------


## nydar

Kszhu a ty o PV to na serio czy to taki wysublimowany żarcik.

----------


## nydar

Jasiek.Nie chodzi które lepsze.Chodzi że można.A że można to wiemy oboje.

ps. nie wal łbem w te cegły bo odgniotków dostaniesz  :yes:

----------


## nydar

> Co złego jest w PV? Produkują prąd - to uniwersalne źródło energii. Sprzedać nawet można; u nas trudno ale ma być łatwiej.


Ty jednak na poważnie. Kiedy potrzeba słońca to go niema.Tak w skrócie.Nie ten klimat ,nie ta szerokość geograficzna. Idea słuszna ale dla wybranych nacji.Nas wśród wybrańców niestety nie ma.Nawet wiatr nas olewa .GWC tylko zostaje .Przenosi nas o kilkaset km na zachód.

----------


## jasiek71

> Jesteś laureatem konkursu "Wiem Wszystko"?
> Jak nie to dlaczego uważasz, że zjadłeś wszystkie rozumki?


a ciebie to się czasem nie dotyczy ..??
doklejasz wszystkim metki a siebie nie zauważasz ... :wink:

----------


## Barth3z

> Ty jednak na poważnie. Kiedy potrzeba słońca to go niema.Tak w skrócie.Nie ten klimat ,nie ta szerokość geograficzna. Idea słuszna ale dla wybranych nacji.Nas wśród wybrańców niestety nie ma.Nawet wiatr nas olewa .GWC tylko zostaje .Przenosi nas o kilkaset km na zachód.


Trzeba inaczej podejść do tematu. Jeśli materiał na dach (dachówka) kosztuje mnie 40k, to na połać południową muszę wydać 20k. Za 20k to ja kupię paneli PV o tej samej powierzchni. Tutaj nie ma nad czym się zastanawiać. W lecie zamiast GWC o marnym efekcie będzie mi pracowała klima zasilana energią z PV a i na CWU i cały dom. Nadmiar może kiedyś będę mógł sprzedać.

----------


## nydar

> Jesteś laureatem konkursu "Wiem Wszystko"?
> Jak nie to dlaczego uważasz, że zjadłeś wszystkie rozumki?
> PV nasi zachodni sąsiedzi posiadają w zastraszających ilościach.
> Sądzisz, że nie potrafią myśleć i liczyć?


Polityka państwa inna .A jak polityka to nie ekonomia

----------


## Arturo72

> no wiesz zawsze jest ten pierwszy raz ...


A jednak Nobel się kroi  :wink: 
Takie rzeczy to tylko karolek łyka  :wink: 



> Jak dla mnie calkiem niezle - bo odzyskuje cieplo slonecznego lata przez GWC


Karolek,w jaki sposób nydar te ciepło przechowuje w nie izolowanym gruncie aż do zimy i przez zimę wykorzystuje ?
Przecież wg nydara grunt pod domem jest "zmrożony".
Bzdura bzdurą pogania...

----------


## nydar

> Trzeba inaczej podejść do tematu. Jeśli materiał na dach (dachówka) kosztuje mnie 40k, to na połać południową muszę wydać 20k. Za 20k to ja kupię paneli PV o tej samej powierzchni. Tutaj nie ma nad czym się zastanawiać. W lecie zamiast GWC o marnym efekcie będzie mi pracowała klima zasilana energią z PV a i na CWU i cały dom. Nadmiar może kiedyś będę mógł sprzedać.


To mówisz że PV nie wymagają blachy,dachówki czy strzechy.
A GWC  w dobrze zaprojektowanym i wykonanym domu to ful wypas Latem.nie potrzebna jest klimatyzacja.Jaśkowe wyniki potwierdzają.Moje gorzej bo ja mam problem architektoniczny.Ale 25 czy 26 latem przy przeszło 30 na zewnątrz to też nieźle.W gaciach można po chałupie chodzić..Taka forma wolności .

----------


## jasiek71

> Jak wiem to piszę jak nie wiem to nie udaję, że wiem i bzdur nie wypisuję.
> Ale widzę, że nie masz już kompletnie nic do powiedzenia więc dlatego się czepiasz personalnie?


a gdzie ja coś udaje czy piszę bzdury ...?
wszystko jest do sprawdzenia ... :wink: 

myślisz że te wycieczki forumowiczów do mojej chałupy to z jakiego niby powodu...?
cyferki z pomiarów to też niby wyssane z brudnego palucha ... :wink:

----------


## nydar

> Jak wiem to piszę jak nie wiem to nie udaję, że wiem i bzdur nie wypisuję.
> Ale widzę, że nie masz już kompletnie nic do powiedzenia więc dlatego się czepiasz personalnie?
> 
> 
> 
> Co ma polityka do położenia geograficznego? Bo o tym chyba autorytarnie się wypowiadałeś pisząc "nie ta szerokość geograficzna."


No bo sensu u nich nie ma.Państwo dokłada to se założyli. A co durne państwo daje to trzeba skorzystać.Bo eko i takie tam. Ale ostatnio jakby to państwo zaczęło się wycofywać i przyrost PV jakby diabli wzięli.Nasze mądrzejsze i na ekobełkot nie dało się nabrać ,no i bardziej chytre do rozdawnictwa.

----------


## Arturo72

> Mozna miec i 22 stopnie jak sie odpowiednia dluga rura poprowadzi nawiew, ale czy to jest sprawnosc odzysku ciepla z wywiewu czy z temperatury dostarczonej przez CO?


Sprawdź temperatury w zimie jak zalecałem,nawet bez GWC to zdziwisz się "sprawnością" reku  :wink: 
Oszczędzisz na wycieczkach do jaśka bo wszystko Ci się wyjasni  :wink:

----------


## nydar

> a gdzie ja coś udaje czy piszę bzdury ...?
> wszystko jest do sprawdzenia ...
> 
> myślisz że te wycieczki forumowiczów do mojej chałupy to z jakiego niby powodu...?
> cyferki z pomiarów to też niby wyssane z brudnego palucha ...


Jasiek a może jaką spółkę z nieograniczoną odpowiedzialnością byśmy założyli.No bo w sumie wiemy jak. A im się wydaje.To znaczy szef tak karze pisać.
No tak ale ta odległość.

----------


## Barth3z

> To mówisz że PV nie wymagają blachy,dachówki czy strzechy.
> A GWC  w dobrze zaprojektowanym i wykonanym domu to ful wypas Latem.nie potrzebna jest klimatyzacja.Jaśkowe wyniki potwierdzają.Moje gorzej bo ja mam problem architektoniczny.Ale 25 czy 26 latem przy przeszło 30 na zewnątrz to też nieźle.W gaciach można po chałupie chodzić..Taka forma wolności .


Ależ nie neguje GWC. Mi GWC w domu wystarczy, nie będę stosował klimy. 
Poleciałem za daleko. Ale tak jak napisałem też można i nie wolno tego negować.

----------


## nydar

> Jeszcze raz:


Polityka wmawia że warto to czego nie warto.Prościej nie potrafię.

----------


## jasiek71

> Sam najlepiej wiesz, że dom domowi nie równy więc coś co się sprawdza w jednym nie musi w drugim. Dlatego twierdzenie na tej podstawie, że jakieś rozwiązanie w jednym domu jest lepsze od innego w innym jest po prostu bzdurą.


no fakt ...
na takiej zasadzie jak w moim domu działają już dwa inne budynki i efekty porównywalne więc jak to w końcu jest...?
zbieg okoliczności...?
trzecia instalacja na tą samą modłę się robi i obstawiam że wyniki także będą porównywalne ... :yes: 
taki układ zawsze się sprawdzi bo działa zgodnie z fizyką ...

----------


## jasiek71

> "karolków"  załapiecie na forum


a wiesz to z doświadczenia ... :big lol:

----------


## nydar

> Ależ nie neguje GWC. Mi GWC w domu wystarczy, nie będę stosował klimy. 
> Poleciałem za daleko. Ale tak jak napisałem też można i nie wolno tego negować.


FM to starcie idei i poglądów na budowanie a głównie marketing producentów ,więc wszystko wolno.Nawet to,że GWC to bzdura. Wiesz pkt. widzenia od pkt.siedzenia.Ja handmadowiec jestem to komercja  nie zanadto do mnie przemawia.Bo oszukuje.

----------


## nydar

> Zawsze musisz mieszać?
> Geografia pokazuje, że i u nas mogą produkować. O to tylko chodzi.
> Prościej nie potrafię.


Zima. 10-15dni ze słońcem .K,,,rwa jego mać nie idzie prościej .Atlantyk podsyła .Nie damy mu rady .Przynajmniej na tą chwilę.Będzie technologia na chmury założę PV.Proste.

----------


## nydar

> Odległość nie gra roli,Ty ściemniasz,jasiek robi a "karolków" załapiecie na forum 
> Tylko najpierw uzupełnij ceny:


A tobie się zupełnie wełbie pomieszało.Pamiętaj to co w sieci to na zawsze.Wnuki poczytają.Oj wstyd będzie.

----------


## miloszenko

> Odległość nie gra roli,Ty ściemniasz,jasiek robi a "karolków" załapiecie na forum 
> Tylko najpierw uzupełnij ceny:


Arturo, kto jak kto ale Ty na temat "naganiania" sie nie wypowiadaj, bo swoim podwojnym tutaj bytem juz nam pokazales ile jestes wart.

Ceny Nydara podane sa w jego watku. Tylko tu sie nie o ceny rozbija, tylko o efektywnosc konretnego rozwiazania.

Chcesz porownywac ceny? To porownaj cene swojej PC do syfonu Jaskowego. I jak wyglada sensownosc takiej inwestycji?

Bo Ty sie w wannie we wlasnych wymoczynach dokladniej umyjesz niz Jasiek pod prysznicem, czy to jest ten Twoj koronny argument?

Mowiles cos o czterokolowcu? Jak to sie ma do Twojego taplania we wlasnych brudach?

----------


## Barth3z

> FM to starcie idei i poglądów na budowanie a głównie marketing producentów ,więc wszystko wolno.Nawet to,że GWC to bzdura. Wiesz pkt. widzenia od pkt.siedzenia.Ja handmadowiec jestem to komercja  nie zanadto do mnie przemawia.Bo oszukuje.


To może dasz się namówić na reku tymi ręcami ?  :big tongue: 




> Zima. 10-15dni ze słońcem .K,,,rwa jego mać nie idzie prościej .Atlantyk podsyła .Nie damy mu rady .Przynajmniej na tą chwilę.Będzie technologia na chmury założę PV.Proste.


Poczytaj o amorficznych. Nie potrzebują czystego nieba.

----------


## miloszenko

> To może dasz się namówić na reku tymi ręcami ? 
> 
> Poczytaj o amorficznych. Nie potrzebują czystego nieba.


Sa watki o instalacjach PV. SA to ogromne koszty i jesli dochodzi magazynowanie energii to kwoty przekraczaja 20 tys.

Poki co to raczej dla fanow ekotechnologii, a swoja droga Kszhu, czemu sam takowej nie masz? Masz wiedze jak to poskladac czemu w to nie poszedles?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## nydar

To niewiarygodne ale kszhu to bratnia dusza w ekooszołomstwie.Chyba że to jaki podstęp

----------


## karolek75

> Ty ściemniasz,jasiek robi a "karolków" załapiecie na forum


Cale szczescie ze nie dalem sie zalapac na twoje reku za 2 tysie .

----------


## karolek75

> Nie opłaca się. Zanim wydam to liczę. Ekowojownikiem nie jestem, popieram budowę elektrownii atomowych


Zapisuje sie do klubu. Najlepiej gdzies niedaleko - prad bym mial za darmo. 
I wtedy w nie obchodza mnie zadne sprawnosci  :big tongue:

----------


## Karlsen

Cały tydzień przepychanki, jak nie w temacie jamnika to hybrydowych wentylacji.
A mogliście wpaść na warsztaty (MakeCamp) domów z gliny, budowę największego w Polsce kolektora i inne cuda, która można samodzielnie.
A w zasadzie ... dlaczego Nydar nie prowadziłeś żadnych zajęć? Byłaby okazja z pasją, jaką tu przedstawiasz, na żywo przekonać szerokie gremium do swoich rozwiązań. Konwent jest najlepszą okazją do tego. Może sponsor by się znalazł. Opatentować Ci pomogę, mam w domu eksperta od własności intelektualnych i innowacji w przemyśle, więc? 
Długa jeszcze ta kolejka do mierników?

----------


## nydar

Oj kpiarzu . GWC to adam rozpropagował,WW to w Malborku mieli tyle że nie wiedzieli że tak się nazywa. Kłębek pexa mi spadł na ziemię i go zabetonowałem to i mam GMC ,zresztą to samo przytrafiło się na dachu,stąd kolektor ,a szare ścieki to tak z żalu,bo szkoda jak ciepłe do szamba leci.No żalu przecież nie opatentują.
A jakiego miernika poszukujesz? Amperomierza?,

----------


## Karlsen

> Oj kpiarzu . GWC to adam rozpropagował,WW to w Malborku mieli tyle że nie wiedzieli że tak się nazywa. Kłębek pexa mi spadł na ziemię i go zabetonowałem to i mam GMC ,zresztą to samo przytrafiło się na dachu,stąd kolektor ,a szare ścieki to tak z żalu,bo szkoda jak ciepłe do szamba leci.No żalu przecież nie opatentują.
> A jakiego miernika poszukujesz? Amperomierza?,


Bez grama kpiny pisałem. Przez tydzień odbywał się zlot osób z pełną głową pomysłów. Pasowałbyś idealnie do tego towarzystwa. Twoje rozwiązanie znam, moje wątpliwości już wyraziłem. Nic dodać, nic ująć. Jedyne, z czego sobie żartuję, to alergia Jaśka. Ale tu również nie ma grama złośliwości.
A amperomierzem da się pp-my pomierzyć? (to było z przekąsem) Przecież mieliśmy opomiarowywać.

----------


## nydar

Daj na priwa adres to się wyśle. Kolejka jest to chwilę potrwa,ale przy karlsen dopiszę,, pilne".

----------


## Karlsen

Jestem cierpliwy, w kolejce postoję. Adres wysłałem.

----------


## herakles

No i gdzie te liczby? Wszyscy mądrzy a żaden nie policzy, tylko śmietnik jak rzadko!  :mad:

----------


## nydar

Sprecyzuj .Jakie liczby?

----------


## herakles

No np. ile kWh/dobę w warunkach: +30 +20 +10 0 -10 -20 -30 ALE też ile weźmie wentylator no i skąd się biorą obliczenia.

----------


## nydar

wentylator 28W.
Przy temperaturach letnich 120-150m3/h ze spadkiem temp. z np.30 oC do 18oC . 150 m3 x 1,2 x 1005J x 12 / 3600000 =0,6kWh (pominąłem skraplanie  wilgoci ,ale to działa na wynik niekorzystnie).
W zimie. 75m3/h ze wzrostem od -20 do + 6oC ( temp. przed  RSŚ). 75m3 x 1,2 x 1005J x 26 /3600000 = 0,65kWh. Za RSŚ i GMC dodatkowo 75m3/h x 1,2 x 1005 x 12 /3600000 = 0,3kWh. 
Należało by uwzględnić że mój Dospel turbo fi 100 obsługuje i wentylację i GWC.

----------


## herakles

Na godzinę tak? A ile bierze dom zimą? Toż to ułamek jakiś?!

----------


## Barth3z

Rocznie zaoszczędzisz min. 1000 kWh x 0,55gr, czyli ok. 550zł rocznie w kieszeni.

----------


## herakles

Dobra jedno wyliczenie mamy, kto nastepny? (aha zostawmy ceny energii na boku).

----------


## Barth3z

> Dobra jedno wyliczenie mamy, kto nastepny? (aha zostawmy ceny energii na boku).


A po co kolejne ? Czy uważasz, że 2+2 może u kogoś wyjść 5 ? Co to Ci da ?

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Dobra jedno wyliczenie mamy, kto nastepny? (aha zostawmy ceny energii na boku).


 Przyzwoity reku z 90% odzyskiem ciepła - minimalna wentylacja zimą to 130m/3h ( łazienka WC i elektryczna kuchnia ) z 3-4 osobami "na pokładzie".
Ogrzanie 130m3/h z 0 st.C do +20 to 1 kWh - sezon grzewczy minimum 160 dni - to 3500kWh zaoszczędzone - O komforcie - nawiew pod sufitem - nie wspominając .

----------


## Barth3z

> Przyzwoity reku z 90% odzyskiem ciepła - minimalna wentylacja zimą to 130m/3h ( łazienka WC i elektryczna kuchnia ) z 3-4 osobami "na pokładzie".
> Ogrzanie 130m3/h z 0 st.C do +20 to 1 kWh - sezon grzewczy minimum 160 dni - to 3500kWh zaoszczędzone - O komforcie - nawiew pod sufitem - nie wspominając .


przez 160dni liczysz temp. 0oC ???

----------


## nydar

> Przyzwoity reku z 90% odzyskiem ciepła - minimalna wentylacja zimą to 130m/3h ( łazienka WC i elektryczna kuchnia ) z 3-4 osobami "na pokładzie".
> Ogrzanie 130m3/h z 0 st.C do +20 to 1 kWh - sezon grzewczy minimum 160 dni - to 3500kWh zaoszczędzone - O komforcie - nawiew pod sufitem - nie wspominając .


A jaki jest komfort z mieszania w zapierdzonej sypialni?

----------


## מרכבה

*Tomasz Berzęczykowski to TROLL tego forum nie słuchać*

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> A jaki jest komfort z mieszania w zapierdzonej sypialni?


Ci co mają wentylację mechaniczną z odzyskiem ciepła - wiedzą jaki jest komfort a ci co będą mieli top się dowiedzą.
 Podawanie chłodnego powietrza od dołu jest z punktu widzenia komfortu - nieporozumieniem a pisanie o innym rozkładzie pionowym CO2 przy wentylacji od dołu - zwykłym oszustwem, które mając miernik - bardzo łatwo można sprawdzić.

----------


## Karlsen

> wentylator 28W.
> Przy temperaturach letnich 120-150m3/h ze spadkiem temp. z np.30 oC do 18oC . 150 m3 x 1,2 x 1005J x 12 / 3600000 =0,6kWh (pominąłem skraplanie  wilgoci ,ale to działa na wynik niekorzystnie).
> W zimie. 75m3/h ze wzrostem od -20 do + 6oC ( temp. przed  RSŚ). 75m3 x 1,2 x 1005J x 26 /3600000 = 0,65kWh. Za RSŚ i GMC dodatkowo 75m3/h x 1,2 x 1005 x 12 /3600000 = 0,3kWh. 
> Należało by uwzględnić że mój Dospel turbo fi 100 obsługuje i wentylację i GWC.


Przyjmij średnią temperaturę okresu grzewczego, z pewnością nie będzie to delta 38*C. Białystok to temp. 1,5*C, czyli delta wynosi wtedy 16,5*C. Przypomnij Nydar, czy zimą hula to u Ciebie grawitacyjnie, czy wspomagasz wentylatorem?




> Rocznie zaoszczędzisz min. 1000 kWh x 0,55gr, czyli ok. 550zł rocznie w kieszeni.


Licząc dla gazu i sprawności kotła kondensacyjnego 100% (mój GB162 osiąga 110%) wynik wskazuje 220 zł.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Licząc dla gazu i sprawności kotła kondensacyjnego 100% (mój GB162 osiąga 110%) wynik wskazuje 220 zł.


 A pulsacyjne jeszcze 4kWh więcej z m3 gazu wyciskają.

----------


## Barth3z

> Licząc dla gazu i sprawności kotła kondensacyjnego 100% (mój GB162 osiąga 110%) wynik wskazuje 220 zł.


Licząc dla PC z COP=3,5 i pracą w drugiej taryfie to niecałe 100zł  :wink:  Rekuperator będzie zwracał się 65 lat  :wink:  A co niektórym wychodzi nawet 4 lata (wg Dariusza Koca z KAPE).

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Licząc dla PC z COP=3,5 i pracą w drugiej taryfie to niecałe 100zł  Rekuperator będzie zwracał się 65 lat  A co niektórym wychodzi nawet 4 lata (wg Dariusza Koca z KAPE).


Ile wg Pana kosztuje rekuperacja a ile inna wentylacja? 
Poza tym - dziś COP pompy to 6-7 zabytki z COP 3.5 są bardzo drogie!* A rekuperację wymyślono po to, by nie robić centralnego ogrzewania!!!* Doliczy Pan to do rachunku?

----------


## miloszenko

Chyba czas poszukac jakiejs odziezy grzewczej co by grzalo nas a nie reszte domu, KrzystofLis ma u siebie ciekawy artykul jak wplynal na komfort przebywania w pomieszczeniu z temp. 15-16 stopni. Grzac trzeba okolice siebie a nie wszystkie sciany. Wtedy zadne reku ani ogrzewanie nie potrzebne.

W domu "izolowanym" zyski bytowe nie pozwola spasc temp. ponizej 18 stopni (tak mniej wiecej)  :smile:

----------


## Barth3z

> Ile wg Pana kosztuje rekuperacja a ile inna wentylacja? 
> Poza tym - dziś COP pompy to 6-7 zabytki z COP 3.5 są bardzo drogie!* A rekuperację wymyślono po to, by nie robić centralnego ogrzewania!!!* Doliczy Pan to do rachunku?


Doliczę, tylko co? bo nie rozumiem kontekstu wypowiedzi.

----------


## Karlsen

> Licząc dla PC z COP=3,5 i pracą w drugiej taryfie to niecałe 100zł  Rekuperator będzie zwracał się 65 lat  A co niektórym wychodzi nawet 4 lata (wg Dariusza Koca z KAPE).


Nie wszystko kupujemy z myślą o amortyzacji. Często ważniejszym argumentem jest komfort, przykładem niech będzie klima w aucie, bądź w domu indukcja zamiast płytki gazowej, choć mamy przyłącze gazu (jestem przykładem).

----------


## herakles

> dziś COP pompy to 6-7 zabytki z COP 3.5


Gdzie takie mają?

----------


## vega1

jak to gdzie, w afryce...

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Doliczę, tylko co? bo nie rozumiem kontekstu wypowiedzi.


  Rekuperację wymyślono po to, by nie robić drogiego centralnego. 
weźmy dom do 150m2 - najcichszy na rynku reku 300m3/400Pa + skrzynki kanały PE lub izolowane - to koszt do 9000zł brutto 23%
- proszę podać ile kosztuje Pana wentylacja i centralne ogrzewanie PC COP3.5.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Gdzie takie mają?


Silniki prądu stałego i ciągła praca ( nie włącz/wyłącz z dużym prądem rozruchowym) powodują, że współczesna sprężarka wykonuje te same zadanie, zużywając o połowę mniej prądu. Zalety silników  DC są też znane z rekuperatorów) A skoro stara pompa z 1kWh dawała 3.5 to nowa gdy da 3.5 kWh z 0.5kWh - TO JAKI BĘDZIE MIAŁA COP?

----------


## Barth3z

> Rekuperację wymyślono po to, by nie robić drogiego centralnego. 
> weźmy dom do 150m2 - najcichszy na rynku reku 300m3/400Pa + skrzynki kanały PE lub izolowane - to koszt do 9000zł brutto 23%
> - proszę podać ile kosztuje Pana wentylacja i centralne ogrzewanie PC COP3.5.





> Silniki prądu stałego i ciągła praca ( nie włącz/wyłącz z dużym prądem rozruchowym) powodują, że współczesna sprężarka wykonuje te same zadanie, zużywając o połowę mniej prądu. Zalety silników  DC są też znane z rekuperatorów) A skoro stara pompa z 1kWh dawała 3.5 to nowa gdy da 3.5 kWh z 0.5kWh - TO JAKI BĘDZIE MIAŁA COP?


Bzdury, głupoty i zero konkretów. Jak zwykle...
Podaj link do urządzenia grzewczego, które pobiera 500W i oddaje 3500W ciepła.

----------


## herakles

Silniki indukcyjne (a takie wkłada się do sprężarek) mają 80-90% sprawności. Więc nie rozumiem jak chcesz wkładając nawet CUDOWNY silnik chcesz zużyć o połowę mniej prądu. Co więcej silniki DC mają podobną sprawność. No więc skąd ty tę energię chcesz wziąć? Jej tam nie ma, klepiesz bzdury. Oczywiście rozważamy pracę ciągłą.
Aby zredukować właśnie włączanie i wyłączanie stosuje się te same sprężarki i te same silniki, ale steruje się nimi za pomocą falowników, tak aby kręciły się wolniej w momęcie w którym nie ma dużego zapotrzebowania na energię. Jednakże stosuje się to w klimatyzatorach(te same sprężarki) gdyż w pompach ciepła praca na pół gwizdka nie ma sensu, gdyż jest coś takiego jak zasobnik ciepła.......
Co więcej maksymalna sprawność pomp ciepła wynika z właściwości gazów jakich się w nich używa i dla popularnych freonów typu R666 (  :big grin:  ) po prostu nie wyjdziesz ponad 4 bo Ci ich właściwości na to nie pozwolą.

Podobnie o rekuperacji.... wybacz, ale szkoda pióra....

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Silniki indukcyjne (a takie wkłada się do sprężarek) mają 80-90% sprawności. Więc nie rozumiem jak chcesz wkładając nawet CUDOWNY silnik chcesz zużyć o połowę mniej prądu. Co więcej silniki DC mają podobną sprawność. No więc skąd ty tę energię chcesz wziąć? Jej tam nie ma, klepiesz bzdury.
> Co więcej maksymalna sprawność pomp ciepła wynika z właściwości gazów jakich się w nich używa i dla popularnych freonów typu R666 (  ) po prostu nie wyjdziesz ponad 4 bo Ci ich właściwości na to nie pozwolą.
> 
> Podobnie o rekuperacji.... wybacz, ale szkoda pióra....


Od kilku lat używam Toshiby Daisekaj 350W COP 5.8 - doskonale sprawdza się i przy +37 i przy -23

----------


## herakles

> Bzdury, głupoty i zero konkretów. Jak zwykle...
> Podaj link do urządzenia grzewczego, które pobiera 500W i oddaje 3500W ciepła.


Czego nie robią niektórzy nieuczciwi sprzedawcy, żeby sprzedać to co się nie sprzedaje.....

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

http://www.mitsubishi-electric.pl/do...m_plus_pdf.pdf

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Czego nie robią niektórzy nieuczciwi sprzedawcy, żeby sprzedać to co się nie sprzedaje.....


Nie sprzedaję pomp ciepła!!!

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Podobnie o rekuperacji.... wybacz, ale szkoda pióra....


 W rekuperatorach też Pan uważa, ze DC nie zużywają połowy tego co AC?
To zapraszam - może Pan pomierzyć!

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

http://www.toshiba-aircon.jp/product..._daiseikai.pdf
Podałem linki - Co można bardziej konkretnie - jak jeszcze, że tę ppci mam w mieszkaniu i w sklepie - i rozprowadzam z niej ciepłe i chłodne kanałami PE. Co jeszcze konkretniej??? niecałe 0.5kW ogrzewa i chłodzi 55m2 mieszkanie w starym budownictwie.

----------


## herakles

> Od kilku lat używam Toshiby Daisekaj 350W COP 5.8 - doskonale sprawdza się i przy +37 i przy -23


Coś naściemniali w tej dokumentacji.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Ja właśnie czegoś takiego do swojego mieszkanka szukam!
> Gdzieś można znaleźć więcej konkretów? Jakieś ceny?


 Mi założyli "po znajomości" za 3500 brutto - rozprowadzenie zrobiłem sam

----------


## miloszenko

> Silniki indukcyjne (a takie wkłada się do sprężarek) mają 80-90% sprawności. Więc nie rozumiem jak chcesz wkładając nawet CUDOWNY silnik chcesz zużyć o połowę mniej prądu. Co więcej silniki DC mają podobną sprawność. No więc skąd ty tę energię chcesz wziąć? Jej tam nie ma, klepiesz bzdury. Oczywiście rozważamy pracę ciągłą.
> Aby zredukować właśnie włączanie i wyłączanie stosuje się te same sprężarki i te same silniki, ale steruje się nimi za pomocą falowników, tak aby kręciły się wolniej w momęcie w którym nie ma dużego zapotrzebowania na energię. Jednakże stosuje się to w klimatyzatorach(te same sprężarki) gdyż w pompach ciepła praca na pół gwizdka nie ma sensu, gdyż jest coś takiego jak zasobnik ciepła.......
> Co więcej maksymalna sprawność pomp ciepła wynika z właściwości gazów jakich się w nich używa i dla popularnych freonów typu R666 (  ) po prostu nie wyjdziesz ponad 4 bo Ci ich właściwości na to nie pozwolą.
> 
> Podobnie o rekuperacji.... wybacz, ale szkoda pióra....


Jest caly mnostwo klilmatyzatorow z deklarowanym COP powyzej 5, oczywiscie to nie sa te za 2 tys PLN, wiec o co chodzi?

Oczywiscie nie sredniorocznie, ale w odpowiednich warunkach bez problemu, np. LG D09AK Deluxe Inverter V moze miec i COP 6....

Nie wiem jak ten konretny model ale widzialem takie gdzie mozna na sztywno ustawic prace na polowe mocy wtedy taki model pobiera 450 W razy COP 6.... (oczywiscie w optymalnych warunkach).

Arturo pokazywal karte swojej PC i tam COP siegalo 8...

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Coś naściemniali w tej dokumentacji.


To Pan się nie orientuje - też bym chciał by oszukiwali - sam kiedyś się z tego śmiałem. A Pan HenoK namówił mnie bym kupił i sprawdził. 
I sprawdziłem - przy -23 st.C na zewnątrz i +22 w sklepie  pompa pobierała szczytowo 280W.  Z ciekawości włączyłem konwekcyjny grzejnik 1000W (faktycznie 930W)  wyłączając PPCi i temperatura powoli zaczęła spadać.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Hitachi na ostatnim Forum Wentylacja prezentowało jednostkę z COP 6.16 pracującą do -36st.C

----------


## Barth3z

> Ja właśnie czegoś takiego do swojego mieszkanka szukam!
> Gdzieś można znaleźć więcej konkretów? Jakieś ceny?


Wejdź na google i poczytaj o tym COP>7  :wink:  Powodzenia. Że ty łapiesz się jeszcze na te ściemy marketingowe to aż się dziwię ..

----------


## Karlsen

Wybaczcie, że zboczę z głównego nurtu dyskusji, ale gdzie szukać podstaw w twierdzeniu, że silniki EC bardziej zużywają się podczas rozruchu, aniżeli ciągłej pracy. Alarm w moim domu w chwili uzbrojenia wyłącza centralę. Po powrocie do domu i wyłączeniu alarmu następuje uruchomienie centrali. Jeżeli prawdą jest, że włączanie i wyłączanie wentyli EC skraca ich żywotność, zdecydowanie przejdę na opcję zmniejszania wydajności podczas nieobecności w domu. Tylko przedstawcie proszę jakieś dowody?

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Wybaczcie, że zboczę z głównego nurtu dyskusji, ale gdzie szukać podstaw w twierdzeniu, że silniki EC bardziej zużywają się podczas rozruchu, aniżeli ciągłej pracy. Alarm w moim domu w chwili uzbrojenia wyłącza centralę. Po powrocie do domu i wyłączeniu alarmu następuje uruchomienie centrali. Jeżeli prawdą jest, że włączanie i wyłączanie wentyli EC skraca ich żywotność, zdecydowanie przejdę na opcję zmniejszania wydajności podczas nieobecności w domu. Tylko przedstawcie proszę jakieś dowody?


Rozmawiałem z EBMpapstem - to są wentylatory do ciągłej pracy.  Przy zużyciu 0.5W/litr/sek. wyłączanie nie ma sensu.
 Co do dowodów... chyba każdy dobry silnik, więcej się zużywa przy rozruchu, niż przy normalnej pracy.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Wejdź na google i poczytaj o tym COP>7  Powodzenia. Że ty łapiesz się jeszcze na te ściemy marketingowe to aż się dziwię ..


Tylko, że ja swoją 5,8 COP mam i zbadałem!!! I pomp ciepła nie sprzedaję. mało tego, stanowią one konkurencję dla elektrycznego ogrzewania. To JAKI MAM CEL MARKETINGOWO KŁAMAĆ? średnio zimowo wychodzi COP 4 - przez 18 lat grzałem sklep elektrycznie a mieszkanie 20-cia - a od 4 -ch lat grzeję ppci - to myśli Pan, że trudno policzyć ile kWh mniej wychodzi.
Dodam, że pompy to dla mnie konkurencja.

----------


## Karlsen

> Rozmawiałem z EBMpapstem - to są wentylatory do ciągłej pracy.  Przy zużyciu 0.5W/litr/sek. wyłączanie nie ma sensu.
>  Co do dowodów... chyba każdy dobry silnik, więcej się zużywa przy rozruchu, niż przy normalnej pracy.


Mam na myśli jeden rozruch na dobę. Tu nie ma dowodów, że drastycznie skróci to żywotność silników, dlatego poszukuję odpowiedzi.
W kwestii samego rozruchu silnika EC, mój miernik energii nie odnotował sinusoidalnego startu, a liniowy.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Mam na myśli jeden rozruch na dobę. Tu nie ma dowodów, że drastycznie skróci to żywotność silników, dlatego poszukuję odpowiedzi.
> W kwestii samego rozruchu silnika EC, mój miernik energii nie odnotował sinusoidalnego startu, a liniowy.


Już sprawdzam najnowsze "dziecko" ebm..

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Mój też - doszło do 184W i ustabilizowało się na 178W.

----------


## Barth3z

> Nie wnikam w merytorykę i sens tego co napisał TB.
> Ale! Jak tak samo "bzdury, głupoty i zero kokretów" w temacie o WC (wentylacja cudowna) wypisują jak zwykle i bez końca nydar z jaśkiem to jakoś dziwnie się nie bulwersujesz? Dziwne podejście zaiste...


Nie wypisują głupot, bo coś takiego jak WW ze wspomaganiem wentylatorami istnieje. Co ciekawe będę miał taką wentylacją zaprojektowaną przez branżyste. Akurat w moim domu ma to rację bytu i wychodzi taniej od "klasycznej" WM.

TB ściemnia na każdym kroku. To co pisze nie ma nigdzie poparcia. O ile nydar i jasiek taką wentylacją użytkują o tyle praktyków teorii TB nikt nie spotkał.

----------


## herakles

> Tylko, że ja swoją 5,8 COP mam i zbadałem!!! I pomp ciepła nie sprzedaję. mało tego, stanowią one konkurencję dla elektrycznego ogrzewania. To JAKI MAM CEL MARKETINGOWO KŁAMAĆ? średnio zimowo wychodzi COP 4 - przez 18 lat grzałem sklep elektrycznie a mieszkanie 20-cia - a od 4 -ch lat grzeję ppci - to myśli Pan, że trudno policzyć ile kWh mniej wychodzi.
> Dodam, że pompy to dla mnie konkurencja.


Statystycznie rzecz biorąc po 1000letnim okresie użytkowania jednego i drugiego będziesz w stanie podać sensowne porównanie.

W sumie jak zasilić pompę czynnikiem o temp 37 stopni a COP liczyć dla 22 to wyjdą takie kwiatki. Zresztą sam piszesz, że coś Ci COP w okolicach 4 wychodzi.

----------


## Barth3z

> Mi założyli "po znajomości" za 3500 brutto - rozprowadzenie zrobiłem sam


A ile kosztowało Cię urządzenie ? Ceny w sklepach internetowych to coś ok. 6tys. netto

----------


## Barth3z

> http://www.mitsubishi-electric.pl/do...m_plus_pdf.pdf


Ten COP>7 to pewnie wtedy:
"Przykład: Jednostka PCA-RP71 HA w wykonaniu INOX, pracuje w kuchni, w restauracji, w trybie chłodzenia, PCA-RP71HA odbiera
ciepło z przestrzeni kuchennej i przekazuje je przez nowatorski agregat zewnętrzny PUHZ-FRP71 do modułu grzania wody EHSC-M6B.
Następnie moduł grzania wody może produkować CWU lub CO na potrzeby ogrzewania pomieszczeń w innej części budynku."

Warto pisać pełną prawdę, a nie tylko strzępy informacji. Warto też podawać konkretne dane pracy urządzenia w konkretnych warunkach, jego koszty itp., bo COP=8 to i na Panasonicu T-CAP osiągamy, tylko co to oznacza dla klienta ? A no oznacza tylko tyle, że został oszukany, naciągniety. Już lepiej posługiwać się SCOP.

Poza tym jak piszesz o urządzeniu z COP=5,8 (więcej niż katalogowo) i zakupie za 3,5brutto to mów, że nikt takiej ceny nie osiągnie, bo to tylko dla ciebie była taka super okazja. W internecie te urządzenie kosztuje ok. 6k netto, a wydajność grzewczą ma tylko 2,5kW. Policz ile będzie się zwracała różnica w cenie dla urządzenia o mocy grzewczej 2,5kW i COP=4,5....

Aaa i jeszcze cena tego "czegoś" co ma COP>7. I gdzie tu rozsądek ? Aaa, zapomniałem, przecież ty sprzedawcą jesteś.

----------


## מרכבה

> Hitachi na ostatnim Forum Wentylacja prezentowało jednostkę z COP 6.16 pracującą do -36st.C


 tak kto nie patrzył w specyfikację to zaraz uwierzy że takie cop ma przy -36 ... czy już jakaś poprawa ... cop swoje a praca do -36 swoje  :big grin:

----------


## herakles

Wiem!!! Leją wrzątek na parownik.  :big tongue:

----------


## Barth3z

I tu macie te jego COP 7:


Jak zwykle, czyta i pisze tylko to co jemu pasuje ... Żenujący typ z tego TB ...

----------


## Barth3z

> A czy ja coś piszę o COP? Mam wyliczenia wykazujące, że w naszych warunkach średnioroczny wynosi 2,2 i tę wartość przyjmuję zawsze do swoich szacunków.


To co jest w tym systemie takiego ciekawego co przykuło twoją uwagę ?

----------


## Barth3z

> A czy ja coś piszę o COP? Mam wyliczenia wykazujące, że w naszych warunkach średnioroczny wynosi 2,2 i tę wartość przyjmuję zawsze do swoich szacunków.


Średnioroczny, a raczej sezonowy COP, zależy w dużej mierze o poboru energii elektrycznej komponentów biorących udział w wytworzeniu ciepła. Dlatego 2,2 to przy dzisiejszych klasach urządzeń - mam na myśli pompy ciepła - to dość marny wynik.

----------


## Indiana_

Ale jednostkę dobiera się inaczej niż kocioł gazowy: nie na zapotrzebowanie mocy przy -20'C, tylko max do -7, -10'C. Przez te dwa tygodnie niższej temperatury brakującą moc po prostu uzupełnia grzałka; nie ma sensu wydawać kupy kasy, aby przez dwa tygodnie mieć COP 1,5 zamiast 1,0  :Smile:

----------


## herakles

może lepiej dolne źródło?

----------


## Arturo72

> PPC działające cały sezon a nie w okresach przejściowych tylko, w naszym klimacie, dużo więcej nie dadzą rady osiągnąć.
> Nie obchodzi mnie tyle COP ile wydajość - muszę mieć te 6kW nawet przez tydzień siarczystego mrozu. A to jest bardzo trudne wyzwanie.


A jaki problem ? Kwestia ceny i będziesz miał nawet 16kW przy siarczystych mrozach  :wink: 



> Ale jednostkę dobiera się inaczej niż kocioł gazowy: nie na zapotrzebowanie mocy przy -20'C, tylko max do -7, -10'C. Przez te dwa tygodnie niższej temperatury brakującą moc po prostu uzupełnia grzałka; nie ma sensu wydawać kupy kasy, aby przez dwa tygodnie mieć COP 1,5 zamiast 1,0


Racja,też jestem tego zdania ale w dobrych pompach te COP-y są trochę większe nawet przy bardzo niskich temperaturach,jeśli chodzi o c.o bo przy cwu mogą spaść pon.2

----------


## Arturo72

> Szkoda kasy, jak się sprawdzi w starym i opłaci do nowego to tam też zainstaluję; na ostre mrozy mam tanie w inwestycji (i drogie w użytkowaniu) kable.


W nowym masz kable to d..pa zbita,dlatego właśnie nie jestem "zwolennikiem" kabli tylko wodnej podłogówki  i będę to powtarzał po wsze czasy  :wink:

----------


## nydar

Karlsen. Muszę wspierać się wentylatorem,bo mam za małą średnicę GWC.
Taka idea fiks,wynikająca z GWC,GMC i RSŚ.  Z tych urządzeń wynika brak konieczności posiadania rekuperatora. To powoduje że usuwamy z przeciętnego domu 75 -125 m3/h zużytego powietrza o parametrach 22oC i 40%wilg.To powietrze o stałych parametrach może być wykorzystane do zasilania PPC. Bez względu na temperaturę zewnętrzną stałe parametry zasilania na PPC.To jest moim zdaniem sensowne zagospodarowanie powietrza zużytego.Dla domu energooszczędnego zapewni CWU i CO.
Rekuperator p-p blokuje bezpowrotnie taką możliwość.
Wtedy tylko sensowne będzie stosowanie w naszym klimacie PPC.
Nawiązując do tematu przewodniego. Najpierw przyzwoite GWC  + dodatki  a na końcu PPC.

----------


## Arturo72

> Znowu swoje wciskasz.
> Kable kosztowały niewiele i nawet jak nie będą grzały to stratny nie będę. A, że nie lubię pośredniego ogrzewania, zawsze mogę zainstalować PC grzejącą powietrzem. Mam to w f-mie i chwalę sobie o wiele bardziej niż jakiekolwiek grzejniki. Dlatego szukam czegoś co w miarę obleci cały sezon.


"Ciepłej" podłogi nie można porównywać do ciepłego powietrza czy grzejnika bo są to rzeczy nie porównywalne.
Nie drąże tematu bo tu o GWC...

----------


## Arturo72

> Karlsen. Muszę wspierać się wentylatorem,bo mam za małą średnicę GWC.
> Taka idea fiks,wynikająca z GWC,GMC i RSŚ. Z tych urządzeń wynika brak konieczności posiadania rekuperatora. To powoduje że usuwamy z przeciętnego domu 75 -125 m3/h zużytego powietrza o parametrach 22oC i 40%wilg.To powietrze o stałych parametrach może być wykorzystane do zasilania PPC. Bez względu na temperaturę zewnętrzną stałe parametry zasilania na PPC.To jest moim zdaniem sensowne zagospodarowanie powietrza zużytego.Dla domu energooszczędnego zapewni CWU i CO.
> Rekuperator p-p blokuje bezpowrotnie taką możliwość.
> Wtedy tylko sensowne będzie stosowanie w naszym klimacie PPC.
> Nawiązując do tematu przewodniego. Najpierw przyzwoite GWC + dodatki a na końcu PPC.


Nawet najbardziej bzdurnymi argumentami chcesz uzasadnić swój badziew a zanegować reku.
Pokaż mi PPC,która pobiera 75-125m3/h ?
Ja przy wydajności reku 100m3/h usuwam 100m3/h zużytego powietrza o temp.ok.22st.C a nawet więcej(takie same tajemne i niewidoczne kanały przepływu powietrza jak u Ciebie)
Róznica jest taka,że ja z tych 22st.C zużytego powietrza odzyskuje większą częśc energii a ty musisz tą energię dostarczyć poprzez inne,znacznie droższe urządzenie(GMS,RSŚ) a zużytą wilgoć pakujesz na poddasze,co się z tym wiąże tego chyba nie muszę pisać.
Ale jak się wydajnością 100-150m3/h ochładza dom o kubaturze 400m3 o 4-5st.C to nic dziwnego.
Wstydu już oszczędź...

----------


## nydar

A ile powietrze traci temperatury przy określonym przepływie przez PPC ? Np. przy 300m3/h powietrze o temp.5oC ile straci stopni?

----------


## nydar

A może ktoś wie i napiszę ile to jest ,,niewiele".

----------


## jasiek71

> Nie wiele.
> Dorób sobie zatem cudowny mieszacz co to będzie sam inteligentnie w zależności od temp., wilgotności, CO2, zapachu i fazy księżyca mieszał zużyte z mieszkania z zewnętrznym. Obstawiam, że będzie kosztował 16,5zł i będzie rewolucyjnym rozwiązaniem, które zdegraduje pompy gruntowe
> Nakarmisz wtedy PPC temperaturą i ilością!


oj boli cię boli ... :big grin:

----------


## nydar

A gdzie by człowiek nie wlazł to kszhu-zniechęcający- burzyciel.
No napisz ile to niewiele?

----------


## jasiek71

> Ale! Jak tak samo "bzdury, głupoty i zero kokretów" w temacie o WC (wentylacja cudowna) wypisują jak zwykle i bez końca nydar z jaśkiem to jakoś dziwnie się nie bulwersujesz? Dziwne podejście zaiste...


 widziałeś gdzieś takie "pierdololo" z naszej strony ...???
my latamy ...?
czy może ty...? :yes:

----------


## nydar

Ale ja się pytam serio ,bo nie wiem.

----------


## martinelka

A ja zrobię mały przerywnik w tych waszych nic nie wnoszących pyskówkach. Udało mi się zdobyć długo poszukiwany otoczak. Frakcja 30-60, płukana, wydobywana z morza, głównie twarde minerały - wapień jeśli w ogóle jest to w śladowych ilościach. Kamień mają w Gdańsku. Jeśli ktoś jest zainteresowany to szukać nowak minerały. Jak się wszystko uda, to jeszcze w tym tygodniu zasypię wykop - poprawiany trzykrotnie w skutek braku nadzoru.
Pozdrawiam: Marcin

----------


## Barth3z

> To powietrze o stałych parametrach może być wykorzystane do zasilania PPC. Bez względu na temperaturę zewnętrzną stałe parametry zasilania na PPC.To jest moim zdaniem sensowne zagospodarowanie powietrza zużytego.Dla domu energooszczędnego zapewni CWU i CO.
> Rekuperator p-p blokuje bezpowrotnie taką możliwość.


Nie prawda. Wręcz przeciwnie. Rekuperator daje możliwość wykorzystania ciepła tego powietrza a nie blokuje.




> Wtedy tylko sensowne będzie stosowanie w naszym klimacie PPC.


Przy takich przepływach, to nawet na CWU ledwo starczy (Ariston EVO Nuo wymaga 150m3/h, żeby zasobnik 120L podgrzać w 6 godzin).

Chciałbym uświadomić potencjalnych klientów rozwiązań *nydara*, że one działają tylko w jego domu, w domu w którym działa wszystko jako jeden system. Jeśli robisz "A" to musisz zrobić do "Z", czyli jeśli zastosujesz RSŚ musisz zrobić GMC. Nie masz rekuperatora i zrobisz instalację jak nydar, czyli pchasz ciepłe i wilgotne powietrze na podddasze to musisz te poddasze albo odpowiednio zaizolować przed wtrącaniem się wilgoci albo zastosować materiał, który tą wilgoć wchłonie i później odparuje (ekofiber ?).

Licząc nakłady pracy i koszty materiałów to napewno "lepiej" nie jest. Napewno jest "inaczej" - inna ścieżka do osiągnięcia tego samego.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Ogrzewałem 18 lat (z hakiem) mieszkanie i sklep elektrycznie a od 4 lat ppc.  Rachunek za ogrzewanie zmniejszył się czterokrotnie, to jaki jest zimowy COP?
Pompa jedna jest na dachu, druga na balkonie. Korzystają więc z ciepła słonecznego . 
 Kilka osób mających zasobniki z pompą ciepła do cwu - będące w garażu czy na nieogrzewanym poddaszu, zmierzyły dokładnie ile kosztuje ogrzanie m3 wody - 8zł - to jaki jest COP? Czy to w ogóle warto podłączać do wentylacji? Nie lepiej wymiennik dać ponad 90 % i zimne powietrze wyrzucać?

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Czy ktoś jeszcze grzeje się ppci bezpośrednio (górne źródło 23st.C) ? 
Dodam, że nie sprzedaję, żadnych pomp ciepła.

----------


## ravbc

To wątek o GWC i temat pomp ciepła nie szczególnie tu pasuje... Niemniej sezonowe COP na poziomie 4 jest do osiągnięcia dla ogrzewania w systemie obustronie bezpośrednim (tj. zarówno dolne, jak i górne źródło nie wykorzystują żadnych dodatkowych mediów pośrednich do transportu ciepła). Żeby było śmieszniej, osiągnięcie takiego COP średniorocznie (tj. zarówno dla grzania jak i chłodzenia), będzie znacznie trudniejsze.

----------


## ravbc

> Biorąc pod uwagę, że trzeba też temu poświęcić czas i nabyć dużo wiedzy, użytkownicy, którzy traktują dom jako wygodne miejsce do mieszkania a nie jako poligon doświadczalny nie powinni w ogóle się zastanawiać nad czymkolwiek innym jak "półkowymi" standardami.


Potrafisz uzasadnić jakoś to twierdzenie? Bo według mnie półkowe standardy nie dają wcale wyjątkowych wygód i jedną z metod ich poprawienia może być przemyślenie problemu (albo zlecenie przemyślenia, czyli wymiana kasy na odpowiednią wiedzę). Rynek masowy powoduje, że produkuje i sprzedaje się głównie rozwiązania "wystarczająco dobre" (albo innymi słowy: umiarkownanie nieoptymalne) z punktu widzenia "przeciętnego" klienta. Tyle że jeśli nie jest się przeciętnym klientem, to już może nie być "wystarczająco" (ani tym bardziej "umiarkowanie")...

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Ale opowiadasz o nich trochę wybiórczo.
> Mnie np. bardzo interesują dane cało-sezonowe a nie max.


 Ogrzewając elektrycznie sklep i mieszkanie dysponowałem zużyciem kWh na ogrzewanie i mogłem porównać ze zużyciem po zamontowaniu ppci ( tu toshiby daisekai 345W COP katalogowy 5.8 gwarantowany COP przy - 20st.C 3. ) Niestety nie chłodziłem mieszkania i sklepu przed zamontowaniem pompy ciepła - więc Szanowny Panie nie miałem porównania, stąd nie mogłem podać. 
 Jeżeli Pana interesuje - to całkowite zużycie - światło ( sklep, to cały dzień ) komputer, ekspres do kawy... ) od 24 06 2013 do 23 07 2013 - 106kWh ( 23 st.C non stop ) Pawilon blaszany z 5cm wełny z 1990 roku - wentylacja z odzyskiem .  
 Sądząc po tym - COP przy chłodzeniu był spokojnie ponad 5.

----------


## Barth3z

I znów kłamstwo ...
Daisekai przy - 15oC i poborze 360W oddaje ok. 1300W ciepła, co daje i tak bardzo dobry wyniki COP=3,6. (źródło: http://planetaklimata.com.ua/instr/T...a_Book_Eng.pdf)

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> O to mi się rozchodzi - cop może być i 10 ale co mi po tym jak grzać nie ma czym.


 Sprężarka pracująca non stop i znaczne obniżenie temperatury górnego źródła, oraz brak strat na "pośrednim" ogrzewaniu, czynią ppci  fajnymi urządzeniami. Są tańsze od strych pomp zastępujących kotłownie, mogą chłodzić i maja większe zyski. 
 Może dlatego rozlegają się głosy "żyjących" ze starych pomp ciepła (tych zamiast kotłowni), że zimą COP jest 1, że nawet grzałka ( której nie ma ) się załącza. A najfajniejsze jest, że te kategoryczne twierdzenia pochodzą od tych, którzy nie testowali tych urządzeń.

----------


## ravbc

> Rynek jest szeroki i można wybrać coś dla siebie - lepsze, gorsze, tańsze, droższe.


Rzecz w tym, że większość oferty rynkowej różni się w zasadzie jedynie nalepkami na opakowaniu. Cała zabawa polega na tym, żeby użyć je w możliwie najefektywniejszy sposób (choć oczywiście nie koniecznie za wszelką cenę). Tyle że tego akurat rynek nie promuje, bo to wymaga dokładnego projektowania, a kupując produkt typu, jak to nazwałeś, "półkowy standard", dostaje się coś "wystarczająco dobre" w przeciętnych warunkach. Czemu nie potrafisz tego zauważyć?




> Można robić samemu, teoretycznie oszczędzić kasę ale poświęcić czas a to też pieniądz. Wiadomo, że garnitur szyty na miarę będzie najlepszy i najdroższy ale można kupić nieco taniej i szybciej jakiegoś markowego bossa albo marketowy szmelc.


Tyle, że tu nie chodzi o to jaka jest na tym etykietka (i czy w ogóle jest), tylko (używając Twojego porównania): na ile wygodnie się w tym garniturze chodzi. Moje osobiste doświadczenia (nie tylko z garniturami) dowodzą, że w produkcji masowej ciężko znaleźć coś co akurat mi osobiście na prawdę będzie pasowało. Może jestem wybredny, może zbyt biedny, ale czy to koniecznie musi oznaczać, że muszę zadowolić się byle czym?

PS. Chyba zjechaliśmy "nieco" z tematu wątku...

----------


## HenoK

> Sprężarka pracująca non stop i znaczne obniżenie temperatury górnego źródła, oraz brak strat na "pośrednim" ogrzewaniu, czynią ppci  fajnymi urządzeniami. Są tańsze od strych pomp zastępujących kotłownie, mogą chłodzić i maja większe zyski. 
>  Może dlatego rozlegają się głosy "żyjących" ze starych pomp ciepła (tych zamiast kotłowni), że zimą COP jest 1, że nawet grzałka ( której nie ma ) się załącza. A najfajniejsze jest, że te kategoryczne twierdzenia pochodzą od tych, którzy nie testowali tych urządzeń.


I kto to pisze ?
http://forum.budujemydom.pl/index.ph...dpost&p=206958 :



> Oczywiście! *Pompy ciepła zostały wymyślone do obiektów które ogrzewać trzeba a zmniejszenie potrzeb ciepła np. przez izolację nie wchodzi w grę czyli np. zabytków*
> *W nowych domach lepiej się sprawdza izolacja.* Niestety rolą izolacji termicznej jest marginalizacja roli ogrzewania - MARGINALIZACJA - U nas niestety mało jest uczelni na których są wydziały izolowania a nie ma wydziałów ogrzewania.
> *Ktoś kto się zajmuje pompami ciepła z natury jest wrogiem izolacji* –
> Co do standardów izolacji… to o te Panu chodzi ? Stosujemy je od wielu lat!


http://forum.budujemydom.pl/index.ph...dpost&p=206958 :



> Myślenie nie boli… A przecież Pan sam sobie założył pompę ciepła w nowym domu ( *pompy ciepła są z założenia do obiektów zabytkowych o dużych potrzebach ciepła w których zmniejszenie w/w potrzeb izolacją nie wchodzi w grę*)


http://forum.budujemydom.pl/index.ph...ndpost&p=94466 :



> Panie Henryku ! Przecież Pan ma pompę ciepła! Dla Pana wszystko co wymyślono po pompie ciepła bedzie NIE NA TEMT ! A ja piszę o współczesnych technologiach. Teraz jest ważne małe zużycie przy dużym komforcie! Pompy ciepła są do zabytków! To tak trudno pojąć? Zasobnik cyrkulacja ciepła... to zabytki! Dokąd Pan nie nadrobi wiedzy, takie pisanie będzie bez sensu. Do czasu gdy nie zrozumie Pan dlaczego centralne ogrzewanie produkuje więcej ciepłą niż potrzeba, dlaczego wyższe wymagania komfortu wykluczyły centralne systemy ogrzewania, jaka jest rola izolacji termicznej, po co jest hydroizolacja – nie może Pan być obiektywny. To są podstawy energooszczędnego budownictwa . Izolacja i rekuperacja – nie ogrzewanie!

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Dobre! Szkoda, że nie podałeś dat wpisów. Może gość się uczy a to się ceni.
> Mi też w przedszkolu nie chciało przez myśl przejść abym bawił się z dziewczynką. Potem zmądrzałem i tak mi już zostało


Jak Już pisałem - Pan HenoK namówił mnie bym sprawdził pompy ciepła (te nowe) w praktyce. I uczyniłem to. Tamte wpisy dotyczą pomp montowanych w miejsce kotłowni.

----------


## ravbc

@kszhu: to co wybierasz Ty, tu i teraz nie oznacza, że musisz dyskredytować rozwiązania inne (m.in. "niesklepowe"), bo one w niektórych wypadkach mogą być lepsze, tańsze, bardziej lanserskie.  :wink: 
PS. W garniturach nie chodzę, m.in. dlatego że niewygodnie  :wink: 

A co do TB: on też się uparł, na jedną najlepszą wizję świata i każdą inną dyskredytuje. Oczywiście wiele innych jest gorsze, ale "kto stoi w miejscu, ten się cofa". No ale widać nawet TB idzie na przód (no w sumie to bardziej się czołga, ale postęp jest).

----------


## Barth3z

> I kto to pisze ?
> http://forum.budujemydom.pl/index.ph...dpost&p=206958 :
> 
> http://forum.budujemydom.pl/index.ph...dpost&p=206958 :
> 
> http://forum.budujemydom.pl/index.ph...ndpost&p=94466 :


Ale strzały  :wink: 
Coraz bardziej mi się wydaje, że TB to jakiś bot internetowy z zapisanymi w bazie sloganami, które na oślep wkleja na forum, żeby towarzystwo rozruszać. Sztuczna inteligencja, a my z nią gadamy hehe  :wink:

----------


## HenoK

> Tamte wpisy dotyczą pomp montowanych w miejsce kotłowni.


Nie miałbym nic przeciwko takiej krytyce, gdyby Pan przetestował poprawnie dobrane i zamontowane pompy ciepła.
Chodzi mi o pompy ciepła gruntowe, czy powietrze-woda współpracujące z ogrzewaniem podłogowym, w energooszczędnym domu.
Takie pompy ciepła bez problemu osiągają COP średnioroczny ponad 4,0 i w dodatku nie muszą być bardzo drogie.
Co oczywiście nie zmienia faktu, że pompy ciepła można montować *także* w starych, zabytkowych budynkach zamiast np. kotłowni węglowych.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> A co do TB: on też się uparł, na jedną najlepszą wizję świata i każdą inną dyskredytuje. Oczywiście wiele innych jest gorsze, ale "kto stoi w miejscu, ten się cofa". No ale widać nawet TB idzie na przód (no w sumie to bardziej się czołga, ale postęp jest).


 Ma Pan inną? Przypomnę założenia
- dom
-koszt budowy jak z katalogu ogrzewany kotłownią
-pełen komfort
-zużycie 0d 0 do 20kWh 

Proszę przedstawić!

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Nie miałbym nic przeciwko takiej krytyce, gdyby Pan przetestował poprawnie dobrane i zamontowane pompy ciepła.
> Chodzi mi o pompy ciepła gruntowe, czy powietrze-woda współpracujące z ogrzewaniem podłogowym, w energooszczędnym domu.
> Takie pompy ciepła bez problemu osiągają COP średnioroczny ponad 4,0 i w dodatku nie muszą być bardzo drogie.
> Co oczywiście nie zmienia faktu, że pompy ciepła można montować *także* w starych, zabytkowych budynkach zamiast np. kotłowni węglowych.


Nie interesuje mnie wodne podłogowe, bo nie mam klimy i precyzyjnego sterowania
Nie pisałem o śerdniorocznym COP a o zimowym
Nie chcę też mieć jednego źródła - pompy - w razie awarii!

----------


## ravbc

> Ma Pan inną? Przypomnę założenia
> - dom
> -koszt budowy jak z katalogu ogrzewany kotłownią
> -pełen komfort
> -zużycie 0d 0 do 20kWh 
> 
> Proszę przedstawić!


Dla mnie punkt nr 3, wyklucza ogrzewanie powietrzne, czy jakiekolwiek powodujące gwałtowniejsze ruchy powietrza. Zaraz się dowiem, że pasywnego nie trzeba ogrzewać, ale to dla mnie też nie prawda, bo mnie (a zwłaszcza moją lepszą połowę) nie interesuje temperatura w domu, tylko odczuwanie ciepła. A to jest znacznie lepsze, gdy coś obok jednak wyraźnie grzeje...
Świat nie jest czarno-biały, a ludzie nie są jednakowi. Ja chętnie dołożę parę złotych, żeby mieć komfort, który mi odpowiada...

----------


## miloszenko

> Ale gdzie ja dyskredytuję? Przecież wręcz napisałem, że mogą być czasami lepsze, tańsze itd.
> Jedynie co uważam to, że:
> - standardy rynkowe nie są złe a są wystarczające i ciągle się rozwijają - zdrowa konkurencja,
> - bzdurą jest twierdzenie iż WM jest nieskuteczna,
> - bzdurą jest twierdzenie iż rekuperator jest zbędny,
> - głupotą jest twierdzenie bez niepodważalnych dowodów iż jakieś własne rozwiązanie jest najlepsze a cała reszta nic nie warta chociaż się o niej nic nie wie.


To nie ten watek ale Ci odpowiem:

- reku moze byc zbedny jest koszt KWh i intesnywnosc wymiany powoduja, ze praca wentyli kosztuje tyle co odzyskana energia,
- WM jest na wysokosci nosa o polowe mniej wydajna niz prawidlowa WW,
- to wlasne rozwiazanie jest najlepsze w tym konkretnym domu, nie pamietam zeby ktos stwierdzil ze bedzie najlepsze w kazdym...

Obecny standard rynkowy to WM mieszajaca z reku, w niektorych sytuacjach nie jest to oplacalne, ale w ogromnej wiekszosci przypadkow jest. 

Dlatego niektorzy nie ida ta droga :smile:

----------


## ravbc

> Jedynie co uważam to, że:
> - standardy rynkowe nie są złe a są wystarczające i ciągle się rozwijają - zdrowa konkurencja,
> - bzdurą jest twierdzenie iż WM jest nieskuteczna,
> - bzdurą jest twierdzenie iż rekuperator jest zbędny,
> - głupotą jest twierdzenie bez niepodważalnych dowodów iż jakieś własne rozwiązanie jest najlepsze a cała reszta nic nie warta chociaż się o niej nic nie wie.


Ty uważasz tak, a inni inaczej. Ja np. widziałbym to raczej tak:
- rynek rozwija się tam gdzie może na tym zarobić, a ze wzgledu na koszty pracy rozwiązania niższowe pozostają conajwyżej niszowe
- WM nie jest najskuteczniejsza, a w pewnych sytuacjach (gorące lato i otwarte okna) jest wręcz szkodliwa
- rekuperator może być zbedny, kwestia zapewnienia sobie innego źródła ciepła na pokrycie strat wentylacyjnych
- a tu się zgadzam, jeśli to było by twierdzenie uogólnione, jeśli dotyczy pojedynczego przypadku, to może mieć jednak uzasadnienie.

PS. Ponieważ teraz już nawet nie zbliżamy się do tematu GWC, to ja niniejszym kończę dyskusję, żeby większego syfu już nie robić.
PPS. No chyba, że mnie ktoś wystarczająco "zmotywuje"...  :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Dla mnie punkt nr 3, wyklucza ogrzewanie powietrzne,


 Też się z Panem zgadzam - dla mnie komfortem jest ogrzewanie podłogowe - i tak w domach 0-20 zalecam.
 Miał Pan napisać, gdzie się nie zgadza a nie gdzie zgadza.

----------


## Barth3z

> Nie interesuje mnie wodne podłogowe, bo nie mam klimy i precyzyjnego sterowania
> Nie pisałem o śerdniorocznym COP a o zimowym
> Nie chcę też mieć jednego źródła - pompy - w razie awarii!


A jak grzejesz wodę ?

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> A jak grzejesz wodę ?


To zależy "ile wody". 
Sam mam prysznic i baterie bezdotykowe ( nie mam wanny) prysznic ustawiony na 3-3,5l/min czujką zbliżeniową. Przy 2 prysznicach dziennie i myciu rąk goleniu... wychodzi 0.7-0.8kWh z termy 15l w łazience.
 Gdyby zużycie było większe, to zasobnik z pompą ciepła. Są od 80 do 300l. 
Nigdy nikomu nie poradzę łączyć funkcji ogrzewania domu i cwu w jednym. Dla mnie to nieporozumienie.

Dlaczego oszczędzam wodę? Koszt ogrzania m3 wody w zasobniku z pci 8 zł koszt m3 wody + ścieki u mnie to 14 zł i rośnie szybciej niż kWh.

----------


## Barth3z

> Gdyby zużycie było większe, to zasobnik z pompą ciepła. Są od 80 do 300l.
> Nigdy nikomu nie poradzę łączyć funkcji ogrzewania domu i cwu w jednym. Dla mnie to nieporozumienie.


Ja kupuję PC do CO i CWU, która potrafi grzać wodę nawet przy -15. 
PC dedykowane do CWU grzeją wodę tylko w dodatnich temperaturach. Poza tym jeśli u mnie padnie PC, to zasobnik CWU grzeje mi grzałką. U ciebie to samo, padnie Ci klima to dalej masz ciepła wodę z "grzałki", więc to co piszesz że łączenie funkcji grzania domu i cwu jest nieporozumieniem - w praktyce nie jest.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Nie pisałem o praktyce - tylko o tym co ja robię, w praktyce domy zużywające ponad 30kWh nazywa się jeszcze izolowanymi  a dla mnie to już nie jest budownictwo, tylko brak wiedzy o izolowaniu.
. Gdy jest duże zużycie wody - to jest duży zasobnik i ma on swoją pompę ciepła -  jak na razie nie słyszałem od użytkowników, by coś przy mrozach nie chodziło - Taka pompa bierze powietrze z nieogrzewanego poddasza, garażu czy nawet z wyrzutni reku i nie ma problemów. Koszt 8 zł /m3 zimą - świadczy, że grzałka się nie załącza.
 Łączenie w jednym cwu z CO jest nieporozumieniem - i przykro mi, ale takiego instalatora nie traktuję jako fachowca w temacie.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> nieporozumienie.
> Dlaczego oszczędzam wodę? Koszt ogrzania m3 wody w zasobniku z pci 8 zł koszt m3 wody + ścieki u mnie to 14 zł i rośnie szybciej niż kWh.


za 8 złotych to te wodę grzej zwykła grzalka włożona do kontaktu. Tyle samo kosztuje.

----------


## nydar

> *Pełna zgoda! Żeby jeszcze inny to potrafili pojąć!*


A kto śmie twierdzić inaczej. Nie mając WW i GWC ,rekuperator jest więcej jak wskazany. Mając WW i GWC rekuperator jest zbędny.
Bo mając GWC przenosimy dom w inny klimat. Bo mając WW potrzebujemy o  połowę mniej powietrza wentylacyjnego niż typowa WM,przy czym zapewniamy domownikom tak samo czyste powietrze jak w WM. Stosując GWC o odpowiedniej średnicy , w okresie zimowym możemy zrezygnować z wentylatorów nawiewnych i wywiewnych ( dla domu szczelnego) . Przy GWC i WW wentylacja zimą pracuje na grawitacji.
Czy ja napisałem coś co wskazuje na to że nie potrafię pojąć?

----------


## nydar

Inni użytkownicy to w większości środkowe Niemcy.Ty masz śródziemnomorski bo GWC ciepłem domu pasiesz, a ja pasę ściekami to Portugalia.

----------


## Barth3z

> Pewien jesteś? Nie jestem teraz przy kompie więc poszukaj sam ale zaręczam, że się mylisz. Sam rozważam wybór jednej z przynajmniej trzech działających od -10stC. Na PC a nie grzałce oczywiście.


Sprawdzałem PC CWU Hewalex'a, Galmeta i Aristona. Ta ostatnia niby do -5, ale COP nie będzie dużo większy od 1....

----------


## Barth3z

Popatrzyłem na Junkers. Niby do - 10oC, ale tak jak mówię, poniżej 0oC to na COP przekraczający 2 nie masz co liczyć. Przy zasobniku 270L zabraknie doby, żeby go nagrzać  :smile: 

A może coś takiego?:
http://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/topic2184644-0.html
To taki pseudo syfon jaśkowy w funkcji rekuperatora przeciwprądowego. Wyciągasz do 75%.

----------


## herakles

Dlatego do pomp ciepła robi się dolne źródło, które ma 10st.

----------


## herakles

> Popatrzyłem na Junkers. Niby do - 10oC, ale tak jak mówię, poniżej 0oC to na COP przekraczający 2 nie masz co liczyć. Przy zasobniku 270L zabraknie doby, żeby go nagrzać 
> 
> A może coś takiego?:
> http://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/topic2184644-0.html
> To taki pseudo syfon jaśkowy w funkcji rekuperatora przeciwprądowego. Wyciągasz do 75%.


 Podoba mi się aż wkleję: 

Odpływ powinien iść z dołu przez jakiś syfon.

----------


## nydar

> Popatrzyłem na Junkers. Niby do - 10oC, ale tak jak mówię, poniżej 0oC to na COP przekraczający 2 nie masz co liczyć. Przy zasobniku 270L zabraknie doby, żeby go nagrzać 
> 
> A może coś takiego?:
> http://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/topic2184644-0.html
> To taki pseudo syfon jaśkowy w funkcji rekuperatora przeciwprądowego. Wyciągasz do 75%.


Wytłumacz mi dlaczego starasz się wykorzystać szare ścieki do celu,który nie jest ostatecznym.Nawet jak odzyskasz to ciepło z sś to i tak musisz wodę dogrzać. Natomiast powietrze otrzymuje parametry które są ostatecznymi do domu. Bez użycia sterowników,elektroniki,wentylatorów. Wężownica obrośnie z biegiem czasu błoną biologiczną.Nie obawiasz się spadku efektywności?

----------


## nydar

> Już ci Adam_mk napisał, że jesteś odporny na wiedzę.
> Ja podtrzymuję i proszę abyś skończył te pitolenie trzy po trzy w każdym temacie.


Czyżby merytorycznych argumentów na zasadność GWC pod budynkiem zabrakło?

----------


## Arturo72

> bo GWC ciepłem domu pasiesz,


Cóż...wytłumacz mi zasadność kupna solara i grzania nim nie zaizolowanego gruntu pod domem.
Bardzo mądra decyzja...
Musisz mieć kolosalne straty przez podłogę,skoro specjalnie dokupiłeś solar za grubą kasę.
Ja mam ok.380kW strat do gruntu a Ty masz pewnie sito w tym swoim "pasywnym"  :wink:

----------


## miloszenko

> Cóż...wytłumacz mi zasadność kupna solara i grzania nim nie zaizolowanego gruntu pod domem.
> Bardzo mądra decyzja...
> Musisz mieć kolosalne straty przez podłogę,skoro specjalnie dokupiłeś solar za grubą kasę.
> Ja mam ok.380kW strat do gruntu a Ty masz pewnie sito w tym swoim "pasywnym"


Jesli Tobie sie odklada 380 kW to znaczy sie tam generujesz moc jak z elektrowni na male blokowisko  :big tongue: 

Wez sie popraw bo od Olimpa to juz chyba mozna wymagac zeby KWh od kW odroznial  :big tongue:

----------


## nydar

> Cóż...wytłumacz mi zasadność kupna solara i grzania nim nie zaizolowanego gruntu pod domem.
> Bardzo mądra decyzja...
> Musisz mieć kolosalne straty przez podłogę,skoro specjalnie dokupiłeś solar za grubą kasę.
> Ja mam ok.380kW strat do gruntu a Ty masz pewnie sito w tym swoim "pasywnym"


Solar to 200mb pexa w połaci dachu.Ma za zadanie grzać od kwietnia do września CWU.Nadmiar z solara pompuje solarowa pompka pod chudziak.Pompuje dlatego,że fundament tradycyjny to sarkofag oddzielający grunt pod domem od słońca. Tam w lecie będzie zimniej jak obok pod trawnikiem.A ja chcę,żeby było ciepło. Bo to ciepło zgromadzone latem współuczestniczy w podgrzewaniu świeżego powietrza z GWC,do 18oC w sezonie grzewczym.
Rozumiesz. GWC i 18oC w zimie.
Dlatego właśnie pasywny mimo niekorzystnego A/V ,bo parterowy 140m2, a straty do gruntu to min.iloczyn delty T.  Czym pod spodem mniejsza tym lepiej. Rozumiesz? Cieplej pod fundamentem-lepiej .Zimniej pod fundamentem-gorzej.

----------


## miloszenko

Nydar, mozesz jeszcze raz przytoczyc temp nawiewu z GWC w sezonie grzewczym? CHodzi mi o intensywnosc tego wychladzania.

Pytalem tez keidys chyba o to, ile w samym sezonie grzewczym jbywa takich dni, ze GMC doladowujesz ale nie pamitem odpowiedzi. Jestes w stanie to oszacowac?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Arturo72

> Nydar, mozesz jeszcze raz przytoczyc temp nawiewu z GWC w sezonie grzewczym?


U mnie od 6-7st.C w sezonie grzewczym,pod domem,wystarczająco,reku zrobi swoje.



> Jesli Tobie sie odklada 380 kW to znaczy sie tam generujesz moc jak z elektrowni na male blokowisko 
> Wez sie popraw bo od Olimpa to juz chyba mozna wymagac zeby KWh od kW odroznial


Elito forum,nie rozróżniasz jednostki zużycia od jednostki strat.Miało być oczywiście 380W a nie kWh.

----------


## Arturo72

> Solar to 200mb pexa w połaci dachu.Ma za zadanie grzać od kwietnia do września CWU.Nadmiar z solara pompuje solarowa pompka pod chudziak.Pompuje dlatego,że fundament tradycyjny to sarkofag oddzielający grunt pod domem od słońca. Tam w lecie będzie zimniej jak obok pod trawnikiem.A ja chcę,żeby było ciepło. Bo to ciepło zgromadzone latem współuczestniczy w podgrzewaniu świeżego powietrza z GWC,do 18oC w sezonie grzewczym.
> Rozumiesz. GWC i 18oC w zimie.
> Dlatego właśnie pasywny mimo niekorzystnego A/V ,bo parterowy 140m2, a straty do gruntu to min.iloczyn delty T. Czym pod spodem mniejsza tym lepiej. Rozumiesz? Cieplej pod fundamentem-lepiej .Zimniej pod fundamentem-gorzej.


Rozumiem,termos grzeje się od zewnątrz dodatkowo grzejnikiem,mądre.
Na takiej samej zasadzie proponuję zastosować na ścianach zewnętrznych jakieś nawiewy ciepłego powietrza,żeby straty przez ściany byłyby nizsze.Może można dokupić jeszcze jeden albo dwa solary a jak nie to grzejniki konwekcyjne pod podbitką  :wink:

----------


## jasiek71

> Rozumiem,termos grzeje się od zewnątrz dodatkowo grzejnikiem,mądre.
> Na takiej samej zasadzie proponuję zastosować na ścianach zewnętrznych jakieś nawiewy ciepłego powietrza,żeby straty przez ściany byłyby nizsze.Może można dokupić jeszcze jeden albo dwa solary a jak nie to grzejniki konwekcyjne pod podbitką


widać że rozumiesz ... :big lol:

----------


## nydar

> Nydar, mozesz jeszcze raz przytoczyc temp nawiewu z GWC w sezonie grzewczym? CHodzi mi o intensywnosc tego wychladzania.
> 
> Pytalem tez keidys chyba o to, ile w samym sezonie grzewczym jbywa takich dni, ze GMC doladowujesz ale nie pamitem odpowiedzi. Jestes w stanie to oszacowac?
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Minimalna temperatura z GWC to 15,6oC 15.04.2013.Po tym dniu rozpoczęła się tendencja wzrostowa.
Nie doładowywałem GMC w sezonie grzewczym.

----------


## miloszenko

> U mnie od 6-7st.C w sezonie grzewczym,pod domem,wystarczająco,reku zrobi swoje.
> 
> Elito forum,nie rozróżniasz jednostki zużycia od jednostki strat.Miało być oczywiście 380W a nie kWh.


Jaki kraj taka Elita forum  :big tongue:  Jednostki zuzycia czego? Strat czego: energi czy mocy? Wez sprawdz moze masz ksiazki z podstawowki do fizyki  :big tongue:

----------


## Barth3z

> Wytłumacz mi dlaczego starasz się wykorzystać szare ścieki do celu,który nie jest ostatecznym.Nawet jak odzyskasz to ciepło z sś to i tak musisz wodę dogrzać. Natomiast powietrze otrzymuje parametry które są ostatecznymi do domu. Bez użycia sterowników,elektroniki,wentylatorów. Wężownica obrośnie z biegiem czasu błoną biologiczną.Nie obawiasz się spadku efektywności?


To może inaczej. 
Idealnym zjawiskiem byłoby, aby dom w którym mieszkamy nie był widoczny (termicznie) dla otoczenia, czyli wszystko co wydalamy z niego powinno mieć temp. otoczenia. Pomińmy narazie straty przez przegrody. Pozostaje więc powietrze i ścieki. 
Woda wodociągowa w okresie zimowy ma temp. ok. 6-8oC, więc energetycznie wyjdziemy na zero wówczas, gdy ścieki wypływające z domu będą też miały taką temp. Oczywiście taka temperatura niekorzystnie wpływa na procesy fermentacji w zasobniku gnilnym POŚ'a więc jeśli będzie kilka stopni więcej to też będzie OK dla ogólnego bilansu. W tym przypadku zastosowanie pasywnego rekuperatora ścieków szarych o sprawności ok 75% jest idealnym rozwiązanie do odzysku ciepła dla wody wodociągowej (nie obawiam się błony biologicznej, bo nie będzie ona aż takim izolatorem). Pozostaje dogrzać pozostałe 25%, ale o tym za chwilę.
Teraz powietrze. 
Wiadomym jest, że odzysk ciepła z powietrza przy temperaturze powietrza nawiewanego poniżej 0oC może powodować użycie mechanizmów odmrożeniowych, np. grzałek. Nie jest to efektywne. W tym przypadku z pomocą przychodzi nam natura, czyli GWC. Dzięki temu mamy efektywny odzysk ciepła z powietrza i wyrzucamy zużyte powietrze o temp. ok. 8-10 na zewnątrz. Skoro na zewnątrz jest -5 lub mniej, to jeszcze warto te ciepełko zagospodarować. Zaprzęgamy zatem do pracy PC, taką która zapracuję nam na brakujące 25% ciepła dla CWU. Dla przepływu powietrza 100-200m3/h wybieramy np. Ariston Nuos Evo z zasobnikiem 110L i grzejemy te 25% brakującego ciepła z COP ok. 3. Wyrzucamy wówczas na zewnątrz minusową temp. powietrza i spełniamy podstawowy warunek - bilansujemy zyski i straty.

Koszty:
PC - ok. 3 tys. zł (pobiera 250W)
REKU tymi recami - 1000zł
Reku wody szarej - ok. 500zł
Jeden wentylatorek kanałowy do wentylacji - ok. 350zł (pobiera kilkanaście Watów)
GWC - 1500zł (?)

Czy da się efektywniej i taniej ? Nie wiem ...

----------


## nydar

O czym ty piszesz człowieku.Zaczynam sie martwić o ciebie .Serio.

----------


## Barth3z

.

----------


## nydar

Będę trzymał kciuki Barth za realizację pomysłu. :yes:

----------


## Barth3z

> Uważaj na tę pompkę. Macałem. Długo bardzo grzeje - powietrza nie wystarczy. Poniżej PLUS 5stC załącza się grzałka. I za 3 tys. trudno będzie 110l kupić chyba, że masz jakąś dobrą ofertę?


Pompka ma dogrzewać tylko te brakujące 25% ciepła. Nie będzie długo grzała. Jeśli poniżej 5oC spadnie temp. na nawiewie to będzie oznaczało, że na zewnątrz jest cholernie zimno. No cóż, pochodzi kilka godzin na grzałce.
Fakt, za 3k to można kupić model 80L. Do 110zł trzeba kilka stówek dołożyć.

----------


## nydar

> Piszę o królewnie śnieżce i 7 krasnoludkach ... Ehh...


Przecież to nie do ciebie.

----------


## Barth3z

> Przecież to nie do ciebie.


sorry, myślałem, że tak skomentowałeś moją wypowiedź.

----------


## nydar

> Będę trzymał kciuki Barth za realizację pomysłu.


To był komentarz..

----------


## Barth3z

> Będę trzymał kciuki Barth za realizację pomysłu.


Nie wiem, czy w ten sposób będę to realizował. Przedstawiłem pewną ideologię, które tak naprawdę u ciebie wyczytałem - czyli "wyssać ile się da z tego co mamy". Czyż nie dążysz do tego samego tylko innymi rozwiązaniami ?

----------


## adam_mk

I w ten sposób diabelnie dużo nowego dowiedziałem się o GWC...

Możecie czytać w jakim wątku piszecie?

Adam M.

----------


## nydar

Otóż to. Próbować różnych rozwiązań . Nawet jak coś nie wyjdzie to ileż satysfakcji z tych prób. :smile:

----------


## nydar

> I w ten sposób diabelnie dużo nowego dowiedziałem się o GWC...
> 
> Możecie czytać w jakim wątku piszecie?
> 
> Adam M.


Myślę,że piszemy o GWC i konsekwencjach tego że jest.
Choćby kwestia.Czy GWC powinien być pod domem?

----------


## Barth3z

adam_mk, przepraszam, to wszystko przez tego TB ...  :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> To może inaczej. 
> Idealnym zjawiskiem byłoby, aby dom w którym mieszkamy nie był widoczny (termicznie) dla otoczenia, czyli wszystko co wydalamy z niego powinno mieć temp. otoczenia. Pomińmy narazie straty przez przegrody. Pozostaje więc powietrze i ścieki. 
> Woda wodociągowa w okresie zimowy ma temp. ok. 6-8oC, więc energetycznie wyjdziemy na zero wówczas, gdy ścieki wypływające z domu będą też miały taką temp. Oczywiście taka temperatura niekorzystnie wpływa na procesy fermentacji w zasobniku gnilnym POŚ'a więc jeśli będzie kilka stopni więcej to też będzie OK dla ogólnego bilansu. W tym przypadku zastosowanie pasywnego rekuperatora ścieków szarych o sprawności ok 75% jest idealnym rozwiązanie do odzysku ciepła dla wody wodociągowej (nie obawiam się błony biologicznej, bo nie będzie ona aż takim izolatorem). Pozostaje dogrzać pozostałe 25%, ale o tym za chwilę.
> Teraz powietrze. 
> Wiadomym jest, że odzysk ciepła z powietrza przy temperaturze powietrza nawiewanego poniżej 0oC może powodować użycie mechanizmów odmrożeniowych, np. grzałek. Nie jest to efektywne. W tym przypadku z pomocą przychodzi nam natura, czyli GWC. Dzięki temu mamy efektywny odzysk ciepła z powietrza i wyrzucamy zużyte powietrze o temp. ok. 8-10 na zewnątrz. Skoro na zewnątrz jest -5 lub mniej, to jeszcze warto te ciepełko zagospodarować. Zaprzęgamy zatem do pracy PC, taką która zapracuję nam na brakujące 25% ciepła dla CWU. Dla przepływu powietrza 100-200m3/h wybieramy np. Ariston Nuos Evo z zasobnikiem 110L i grzejemy te 25% brakującego ciepła z COP ok. 3. Wyrzucamy wówczas na zewnątrz minusową temp. powietrza i spełniamy podstawowy warunek - bilansujemy zyski i straty.
> 
> Koszty:
> PC - ok. 3 tys. zł (pobiera 250W)
> REKU tymi recami - 1000zł
> ...


_Ile to się trzeba nakombinować
by tylko nie izolować_

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> I to, że masz jeszcze zapas. Ale też, że trudno będzie osiągnąć cel "niewidoczności" w podczerwieni.


 A nawet jak czegoś nie widać, to nie znaczy, że tego nie ma... np straty do gruntu - są w podczerwieni słabo widoczne.
 Lub ściana... Spotkałem takiego "fachowca" z profesjonalną kamerą co zdjęcia od zewnątrz robił!!!??
  Firma UNIBUD na Kochanowskiego w W-wie osiedle budowała w 1995-6 Ocieplili ściany pierwszych domów i przy odbiorze (zimą) w/w "fachowiec" wynajęty przez inwestora - pokazywał pomarańczowe i czerwone miejsca na elewacji. Im lepiej styropian przyklejony do muru ( czyli lepiej izoluje ) tym był cieplejszy. No to w następnych domach UNi... zrobił styropian na placki - ściana już styropianu nie grzała. Przyszedł "idio... " z kamerą - _O jak fajnie!!! Teraz zrobiona izolacja super WSZYSTKO NIEBIESKIE

_   Tylko mieszkania niedogrzane. 
No cóż mimo upływu 18 lat wciąż są ido... z kamerami co zdjęcia od zewnątrz zamiast od wewnątrz  robią.

----------


## Arturo72

> Choćby kwestia.Czy GWC powinien być pod domem?


Nie widzę przeszkód ku temu.GWC nie wychlodzi gruntu pod domem,co próbujesz zasugerować usprawiedliwiajac swój GMC.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Nie widzę przeszkód ku temu.GWC nie wychlodzi gruntu pod domem,co próbujesz zasugerować.


GWC nie nie ma takiej mocy, by zmienić temperaturę gruntu. GWC może mieć jakieś zastosowanie latem ( chłodzenie) . Latem, gdy słońce podnosi temperaturę gruntu,  pod domem  słońce nie nagrzewa - grunt latem grunt jest tam chłodniejszy niż obok domu.
 Zimą GWC przy dzisiejszych centralach ma wpływ na niezamarzanie. Do ogrzewania - może być nawet szkodliwe. Podgrzewa powietrze przed wymiennikiem - co skutkuje wyrzucaniem cieplejszego powietrza ze 100% wilgotnością względną. Powietrze to schładzane na wyrzutni może oddawać wodę.

----------


## Barth3z

> _Ile to się trzeba nakombinować
> by tylko nie izolować_


Bot się odezwał.
Możesz konkretnie, bo chyba niedoczytałeś. Pisałem "Pomińmy narazie straty przez przegrody.", więc nie ma mowy o "nie izolowaniu"
Sam pisałaś o odzysku ciepła z powietrza wywiewanego dla pracy PC do CWU. więc o co konkretnie Ci chodzi ?

----------


## Barth3z

> GWC nie nie ma takiej mocy, by zmienić temperaturę gruntu.


To dlaczego na początku sezony grzewczego z GWC osiągamy 8-10oC, a pod koniec 2-5oC ? Gdzie te 5-6oC się podziało ?

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> To dlaczego na początku sezony grzewczego z GWC osiągamy 8-10oC, a pod koniec 2-5oC ? Gdzie te 5-6oC się podziało ?


 Bo grunt w zimie stygnie - ale nie od gwc -  150m3/h to ogrzane o 15st.C to 1 kWh  przy 30mb gwc to  30W/mb
 Pan Sobie zakopie kabel grzewczy 30 W/mb w gruncie, umieści 10 cm obok czujnik temperatury  drugi 0.5 m dalej i włączy.... zobaczy Pan czy temperatura po tygodniu, po dwóch po miesiącu, będzie się między czujnikami różniła. Zrobić Panu taki kabel? 
 Do rozmrażania podjazdów, chodników chodów ( rozmrażanie to podniesienie temperatury z -1 st do 0) daje się 300W/m2!!!

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Bot się odezwał.
> Możesz konkretnie, bo chyba niedoczytałeś. Pisałem "Pomińmy narazie straty przez przegrody.", więc nie ma mowy o "nie izolowaniu"
> Sam pisałaś o odzysku ciepła z powietrza wywiewanego dla pracy PC do CWU. więc o co konkretnie Ci chodzi ?


- W przypadku słabych wymienników - Dziś na wyrzutni jest 3-4 st. cieplejsze powietrze, niż na czerpni.
 Uważam, że powinien Pan kupić powietrzna pompę ciepła i zasobnik z pompą ciepła i przetestować tej zimy. Mogę Panu też wykonać zestaw do grzania gruntu, by się Pan przekonał jak dużo mocy trzeba by grunt podgrzać ( schłodzić) o 1 stopień i utrzymać to przez pół roku.

----------


## Barth3z

> Pan Sobie zakopie kabel grzewczy 30 W/mb w gruncie, umieści 10 cm obok czujnik temperatury  drugi 0.5 m dalej i włączy.... zobaczy Pan czy temperatura po tygodniu, po dwóch po miesiącu, będzie się między czujnikami różniła. Zrobić Panu taki kabel?


Już Ci ktoś ten eksperyment skomentował. Nie mam zamiaru powielać treści...

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Jeśli te powietrze z requ nie jest wyrzucane na strych gdzie mogłoby się wykraplać tylko bezpośredio na zewnątrz to da się jakoś przeżyć tę stratę nastu litrów wody na dobę.


 Zgadzam się z Panem... Przy wyrzutni takiej jak przy WG nie ma problemu, ale nie wszyscy się na wentylacji znają - spotkałem wyrzutnie ścienne!!!! A wtedy już elewacja wokół wyrzutni (przy podgrzewaniu powietrza przed wymiennikiem, lub przy słabym wymienniku) będzie mokra i może zamarzać.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Co do wychładzania gruntu zimą - włączenie GWC po przerwie to 9-10stC, po kilku godz. 6-7stC i tak już się utrzymuje non stop; wyłączenie na kilka godz. i kolejny start od 9-10stC. Ten mikry nośnik energii jakim jest suche i zimne powietrze wiele nie wydrze gruntowi a jedynie schładza ścianki kanałów GWC. Więcej latem grunt odbierze z ciepłego i wilgotnego.


 Dlatego zainteresowanym polecam ( mogę zrobię ) tester z kabla grzewczego 30W/mb i dwóch termometrów - doskonale widać jak naiwne są twierdzenia, że liniowe 30W w gruncie - zmieni nawet o 0.5st. jego temperaturę.
 To tak jakby bać się nasikać do Bałtyku by Skandynawia z mapy nie zniknęła.

----------


## Barth3z

> Wyłącz GWC na pół doby to zobaczysz o co chodzi.


Ja mówię o sezonie, nie pół doby.
Poza tym ja osobiście będę budował żwirowca poza budynkiem. Nie będę narażony na ewentualne teorie o wychładzaniu gruntu pod domem  :wink:  więc nie drążę tematu.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Wyłącz GWC na pół doby to zobaczysz o co chodzi.


 Z wyłączonym temperatura przez zimą też się obniży - i to tak samo.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> będę budował żwirowca poza budynkiem.


 Tak z ciekawości - jak można zrobić żwirowca dobrze bez rur na dnie?
A skoro nie można, bo powietrze ciepłe nie będzie się bez rur na dnie schładzać, to muszą być rury.
To może prościej dać 4 równoległe rury fi 200 i wsypać do nich żwir!

----------


## Barth3z

> To tak jakby bać się nasikać do Bałtyku by Skandynawia z mapy nie zniknęła.


To raczej jakbyś sikał non stop w to samo miejsce przez cały sezon. Po czasie woda wokoło twojego siku będzie cieplejsza niż woda kilometr kilkanaście metrów dalej. Poza tym piasek znacznie dłużej trzyma ciepło niż woda.

----------


## Barth3z

> Tak z ciekawości - jak można zrobić żwirowca dobrze bez rur na dnie?


Nie wiem, poszukaj w necie.




> To może prościej dać 4 równoległe rury fi 200 i wsypać do nich żwir!


I co to ma niby dać ? Co chcesz przez to powiedzieć ?

----------


## Barth3z

> W sezonie grunt sam z siebie się wychładza, wystarczy popatrzeć na temp. wody czerpanej z płytkiej studni.


W sezonie grunt pod domem a grunt obok domu wychładzają się różnie. Zobacz:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qv5Nc...wq2L94XPdiaSJg
Co będzie jeśli te powietrze które wychładza Ci grunt obok domu będziesz przeciągał pod domem ? Sądzisz, że izotermy będą wyglądały dalej tak samo jak na przedstawionej wizualizacji ? Nie sądzę.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> jest wspaniałym nawilżaczem.


  Tylko latem... ale czy to jest korzystne - wątpię.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Nie wiem, poszukaj w necie.
> 
> 
> 
> I co to ma niby dać ? Co chcesz przez to powiedzieć ?


Nie znalazłem w necie i w praktyce nic o żwirowcu, co miałoby sens. Może Pan podesłać linka.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Błąd! Nośnikiem energii jest wilgoć. Rura skutecznie to uniemożliwi.
> Ale koncepcja kilku dłuższych a o mniejszym przekroju kanałów (wystarczy żwir w geowłókninie a to w rowie) jest bliższa optymalizacji wymiany energii.
> "Może kiedyś" odkopię swoje "badania" i z kolegami z polibudy skończymy je rzetelnie bo GWC przeponowo-pokładowe to cholernie skomplikowana sprawa.


Już w roku 97 we Wrocławiu porobiono badania - puszczając w żwirowca - czerwoną świecę sygnalizacyjną. Po odkopaniu okazało się, że zabarwione kamienie są tylko w wąskim nurcie powietrza i powietrze nie chce płynąć w dolnej (chłodniejszej ) strefie a idzie ku górze gdzie jest kilka stopni ciepłej. 
 Zaś podniesienie wilgotności względnej powietrza w upał jest niekorzystne dla komfortu.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Zimą. Suche zimne ogrzewając się staje się pojemniejsze.
> Latem na odwrót, wilgoć się wykrapla.


 Pojemniejsze... pełna zgoda, to normalne, tylko że powietrze +4 czy nawet +5 st. i nawet przy ww 100% ogrzane do 22 st.C nie podniesie wilgotności z np. 35%. Jeżeli zimą powietrze jest zbyt suche - to znak, że wentylacja jest zbyt silna. Jeżeli mamy wiele sprzętu ( drukarki komputery itp.), że potrzebny jest większy strumień wentylacji niż wskazywałaby to ilość osób - to zakładamy do takich obiektów centrale z rotorem. Utrzyma właściwą wilgotność. 
- A co do lata... no właśnie latem - bez rur na dnie GWC powietrze nie popłynie w strefie najchłodniejszej - dlatego zawsze mnie zastanawiało o czym myślą twórcy żwirowców - robiących je grubsze niż 30 cm?

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Nie jestem jakimś wrogiem GWC - mało tego wykonujemy je. Tylko przyznam, że gryzie mnie sumienie. Bo jeszcze jak ktoś sam sobie wykona i kosztuje go to 2000zł to pół biedy - to można doszukiwać się mikro zalet. Ale tak jak to robi firma, gdzie wszystkie elementy muszą mieć atesty itp, gdzie koszt GWC wychodzi nawet 7000-10000 zł - to dla mnie po prostu głupota.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Ze spadkobiercami tej wiedzy próbuję dlatego dojść do lepszego rozwiązana. Stąd zasilanie mojego GWC niestandardowe. Jeszcze nie optymalne bo nie było czasu ale lepsze niż zwykłe "na skos".


A nie uważa Pan, że maksymalna wysokość żwirowca - to 30 cm od 1.8 do 1.5 m? A jeszcze lepiej 20cm.
 Jaki sens ma robienie metrowych czy grubszych GWC ???

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> W sezonie grunt pod domem a grunt obok domu wychładzają się różnie. Zobacz:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qv5Nc...wq2L94XPdiaSJg
> Co będzie jeśli te powietrze które wychładza Ci grunt obok domu będziesz przeciągał pod domem ? Sądzisz, że izotermy będą wyglądały dalej tak samo jak na przedstawionej wizualizacji ? Nie sądzę.


 Tylko, ze tu temperatura gruntu wokół domu jest zawsze dodatnia. Ale ładnie widać, że to dom grzeje zimą grunt nie geotermia ! Przy 30 izolacji najwyższa temperatura mierzona pod koniec lutego w latach 1990 -1997 na środku płyty 10-12m (120m2) była 3.5 st.C Najniższa 1.5 st.C ( zima na 97')

----------


## Barth3z

> Dlaczego nie bierzesz pod uwagę nast. czynników:
> - jakim marnym nośnikiem energii jest powietrze o temp. < temp. GWC?
> - co się dzieje gdy przez GWC przepuszczasz "pojemniejsze" powietrze o temp. > temp. GWC?
> - na jakiej zasadzie zimą traci energię nieosłonięty grunt i czy ta zasada ma zastosowanie pod izolacją jaką jest dom?
> Masz policzone i pokazane izotermy. Dokładnie tak samo zrób to dla GWC pod domem a zobaczysz, że nie taki diabeł straszny


Nie ukrywam, że brakuje mi wiedzy do opisania zjawisk o których piszesz, stąd prosiłbym o wyjaśnienie.
Moje wnioski oparte są na prostych założeniach. Przepływające powietrze o temp. - 15oC przez GWC jest ogrzewane do temp. ok. +5oC. Ta delta T 20 stopni to energia, która jest przekazana z gruntu. Skoro ciepło w gruncie rozchodzi się równomiernie, to temp. przekazywana do powietrza nawiewanego pochodzi częściowo ze strat przez podłogę i częściowo z gruntu pod takim GWC maxowym. Jeśli mówimy o żwirowcu, to energia pobierana jest z głębi ziemi (przykrycie żwirowca 12cm warstwą styro powoduje, że jego efektywna praca wygląda tak jakby był umieszczony ok. 8m pod ziemią), co powoduje jej "wychładzanie". Pytanie teraz jak szybko potrafi się grunt zregenerować.
W twoim przypadku można sądzić to, o czym pisze nydar. Skoro grunt to środowisko jednorodne, temperatura rozkłada się równomiernie. Skoro tak, to część strat ciepła przez podłogę zasila twojego max'owca. I teoretycznie wychodzi na to, że skoro zaciągasz powietrze - 15oC to zwiększasz delta T pomiędzy posadzką a gruntem z którego te powietrze wyciąga ciepło.
Czy tak szybko jak szybko tracona jest energia do ogrzania tego powietrza -15oC i prędkości załóżmy te 150m3/h? 
Z chęcią poczytałbym jakąś literaturę na ten temat, bo dywagujemy.

----------


## Barth3z

> A nie uważa Pan, że maksymalna wysokość żwirowca - to 30 cm od 1.8 do 1.5 m? A jeszcze lepiej 20cm.
>  Jaki sens ma robienie metrowych czy grubszych GWC ???


Jakieś źródło tych badań ?




> Tylko, ze tu temperatura gruntu wokół domu jest zawsze dodatnia. Ale ładnie widać, że to dom grzeje zimą grunt nie geotermia ! Przy 30 izolacji najwyższa temperatura mierzona pod koniec lutego w latach 1990 -1997 na środku płyty 10-12m (120m2) była 3.5 st.C Najniższa 1.5 st.C ( zima na 97')


j/w - jakiś link do tych badań ?

----------


## _artur_

> Przy wyrzutni takiej jak przy WG nie ma problemu, ale nie wszyscy się na wentylacji znają - spotkałem wyrzutnie ścienne!!!! A wtedy już elewacja wokół wyrzutni (przy podgrzewaniu powietrza przed wymiennikiem, lub przy słabym wymienniku) będzie mokra i może zamarzać.





> Zrobić sensowną wyrzutnię też trzeba umieć. Widziałem na tym forum różne zdjęcia nieszczęsnych tynków i zaszronionych wyrzutni. Ale da się dobrze.


To zamiast pisać ogólniki i pierdoły może byście Panowie napisali jak powinna być wykonana prawidłowo wyrzutnia?
To akurat z GWC się wiąże bo chyba większość ludzi którzy decydują się na GWC robi WM.
A producenci chyba nie wiedzą biedacy o tym że wyrzutnia ścienna to zło i złośliwie takie produkują ..

----------


## Barth3z

> Dlaczego nie bierzesz pod uwagę nast. czynników:
> - jakim marnym nośnikiem energii jest powietrze o temp. < temp. GWC?


Ale o co chodzi ? 
Sądzę, że nie marnym, skoro nydar zaciąga marnym GWC powietrze o temp. -15oC i poprzez RSŚ i magazyn pod posadzką jest w stanie osiągnąć temp. nawiewu 18oC. 
Nie wiem co masz na myśli, nie mogę kontekstu złapać.




> - co się dzieje gdy przez GWC przepuszczasz "pojemniejsze" powietrze o temp. > temp. GWC?


Chodzi Ci o temp. ? Podniesie się w zależności od temperatury gruntu i wielkości GWC. Jeśli chodzi Ci o wilgotność to przy pkt rosy wykropi się jej nadmiar.




> - na jakiej zasadzie zimą traci energię nieosłonięty grunt i czy ta zasada ma zastosowanie pod izolacją jaką jest dom?


Grunt obok domu oddaje ciepło do powietrza. Kierunek przepływu pod domem jest odwrotny, a jeśli pchasz tam zimne powietrze to tylko potęgujesz efekt.




> Masz policzone i pokazane izotermy. Dokładnie tak samo zrób to dla GWC pod domem a zobaczysz, że nie taki diabeł straszny


Nie posługuję się żadnym programem z izotermami. Nie jestem w tym biegły.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Jakieś źródło tych badań ?
> 
> 
> 
> j/w - jakiś link do tych badań ?


Szanowny Panie - nie było wtedy internetu!

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> To zamiast pisać ogólniki i pierdoły może byście Panowie napisali jak powinna być wykonana prawidłowo wyrzutnia?
> To akurat z GWC się wiąże bo chyba większość ludzi którzy decydują się na GWC robi WM.
> A producenci chyba nie wiedzą biedacy o tym że wyrzutnia ścienna to zło i złośliwie takie produkują ..


Dokładnie tak jak przy WG - sprawdzona, przez wieki, że wyrzuca wilgotne powietrze prosto na mróz. 
Czy to problem w googlach "grafika" _wyrzutnie wentylacyjne dachowe

_

----------


## Barth3z

> Szanowny Panie - nie było wtedy internetu!


W '97 był Internet i to powszechnie dostępny.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Barth3z, zastanów się nad tym a nie walczysz z TB


 Przyzwyczaiłem się do bezmyślnej krytyki bez czytania. Tak naprawdę to piszę nie dla tych co ich temat interesuje. Pan Berth3z nawet nie zdaje sobie sprawy, że gdy robiłem pomiary, czy inne badania, nie było internetu, nie było publikacji - w ogóle nie istniał temat izolacji w budownictwie, nawet na Politechnikach. Nikt nie zajmował się odzyskiem ciepła z wentylacji czy gruntowymi wymiennikami ciepła - to były lata 90-95 . To jak Mu dziś coś wylinkować? Lub podać gdzie coś takiego uczyli?

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> W '97 był Internet i to powszechnie dostępny.


 Zwłaszcza na komputerze 486 !
Bo w 1990 czy 91 to chyba atari 64kb było szczytem

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> A producenci chyba nie wiedzą biedacy o tym że wyrzutnia ścienna to zło i złośliwie takie produkują ..


 Gdzie pa spotkał wyrzutnię ścienną do rekuperatora? Wyrzutnie ścienne mają żaluzje i nikt ich do reku nie montuje, bo przy 100 czy nawet 130m3/h bardzo tamowały przepływ. Wyrzutnie ścienne są do np okapów gdzie idzie minimum 300m3/h przy dużym sprężu.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> A propos, proszę przytoczyć tytuł tej pracy zbiorowej o wentylacji. Ta praca zawiera dużo dobrej wiedzy i jest dostępna na uczelnianych bibliotekach.
> Warto aby poczytali ją co poniektórzy zamiast uprawiać mniemanologię.


Której publikacji?

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Np. W Recknagel-u z 1994 nie było jeszcze odzysku ciepła z wentylacji. Maksymilianie Malickim to nawet nie ma co wspominać, wygasł w 1978, a ostania nowelizacja jest z 1974.
... i do dziś się z tego uczą!!!

----------


## Barth3z

> Przyzwyczaiłem się do bezmyślnej krytyki bez czytania.


Przecież ty non stop kłamiesz. Non stop Cię punktuję, i nie tylko ja ale praktycznie każdy.
Zastanów się co to jest krytyka a co to jest udowadnianie, że kłamiesz.




> Tak naprawdę to piszę nie dla tych co ich temat interesuje.


Są tacy na świecie ?




> Pan Berth3z nawet nie zdaje sobie sprawy, że gdy robiłem pomiary, czy inne badania, nie było internetu, nie było publikacji - w ogóle nie istniał temat izolacji w budownictwie, nawet na Politechnikach. Nikt nie zajmował się odzyskiem ciepła z wentylacji czy gruntowymi wymiennikami ciepła - to były lata 90-95 . To jak Mu dziś coś wylinkować? Lub podać gdzie coś takiego uczyli?


Skan ? W takiej sytuacji ciekawe jakim cudem biblia pojawiła się w Internecie ? Aha, no przecież napisałem - cudem  :wink: 

TB, podważam twoje teksty jeśli widzę że kłamiesz. Jeśli natomiast wykazuję zainteresowanie tematem, w szczególności biadaniem wówczas proszę o źródło do poczytania. Jeśli ty tego nie pojmujesz, a wszystko dookoła tak, to co ja na to poradzę.

----------


## _artur_

> Dokładnie tak jak przy WG - sprawdzona, przez wieki, że wyrzuca wilgotne powietrze prosto na mróz. 
> Czy to problem w googlach "grafika" _wyrzutnie wentylacyjne dachowe
> _


to dlaczego projektanci projektują takie wyrzutnie:
Proszę bardzo - mój projekt wentylacji mechanicznej zrobiony przez profesjonalnych projektantów wentylacji:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post6106544

proszę tam go skomentować




> Gdzie pa spotkał wyrzutnię ścienną do rekuperatora? Wyrzutnie ścienne mają żaluzje i nikt ich do reku nie montuje, bo przy 100 czy nawet 130m3/h bardzo tamowały przepływ. Wyrzutnie ścienne są do np okapów gdzie idzie minimum 300m3/h przy dużym sprężu.


Czyli jak 130m3/h bedzie lecieć to będzie tamować przepływ a jak 300m3/h to nie? chodzi o spręż że przy 100 czy 130 nie podniesie żaluzji?
to poproszę jak wyżej o popatrzenie i wypowiedź..

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> to dlaczego projektanci projektują takie wyrzutnie:
> Proszę bardzo - mój projekt wentylacji mechanicznej zrobiony przez profesjonalnych projektantów wentylacji:
> 
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post6106544
> 
> proszę tam go skomentować
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Projektant" tej wentylacji, zupełnie nie zna się na wentylacji domowej - zaprojektował jak przemysłową!!!  Gdzie tu optymalna prędkość powietrza w kanałach (od 2 do 5m/sek) , gdzie skrzynka rozdzielcza i jednakowe ciśnienie na każdym nawiewie. Dał ten "projektant" na piśmie, że wentylacja nie będzie w nocy słyszalna? Zapewne nie! Pan Go więc poprosi - zobaczy Pan reakcję!!!

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Czyli jak 130m3/h bedzie lecieć to będzie tamować przepływ a jak 300m3/h to nie? chodzi o spręż że przy 100 czy 130 nie podniesie żaluzji?
> to poproszę jak wyżej o popatrzenie i wypowiedź..


  Dokładnie
 I nie chodzi nawet om3/h a o spręż. 
Proszę sobie wyobrazić, że taki wentylator  ma nawet 800m3/h a odkurzacz 150m3h -  taka żaluzja - znakomicie ograniczy działanie pokazanego wentylatora, a strumień z odkurzacza nawet jej nie "zauważy"

----------


## Barth3z

> Wiesz już o co chodzi zatem z tym grzaniem/chłodzeniem gruntu, GWC itd.?


Tak, wiem i ciężko mi tutaj polemizać. Zbyt słaby jestem w tych zagadnieniach. Bazuję na tym, o czym piszą użytkownicy takich GWC i spinam to do kupy. Jest jeszcze coś takiego jak pkt rosy w takim miejscu gdzie ty masz GWC. I ze względu na dyfuzję pary wodnej z domu do gruntu, może tam dojść do wykraplania tej wilgoci. A napewno będzie ona bardziej realne przy maxowym gwc, gdzie na ściankach schładzanych zimnym powietrzem z zewnątrz musi pojawić się wilgoć. Chyba, że nad maxowym gwc masz rozłożoną szczelną folie, wtedy wilgoć będzie wytrącać się nad folią. Jeśli będzie wilgoć to i temp. niższa. Ale na ile jest to zjawisko istotne dla obniżenia temp. gruntu i posadzki tego nie wiem. Może to ułamki procent. 
Przydałoby się poczytać te badania o których pisze TB. Tylko jeśli cokolwiek pada z ust (klawiatury TB) to odrazu mam niechęć do zastanawiania się nad tym co pisze. Jeśli on mi podaję jakiś zestaw mitsubishi z COP=7, to tak samo może wyglądać jego badanie ...

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Praca zbiorowa chyba przez UW czy Polit. Warsz. wydana. Wykłady/publikacje dotyczące tematyki wentylacji.


Pierwsze szczelne okna pojawiły się w Polsce w 90' podobnie pierwsza automatyka do ogrzewania. Jeszcze w 1995 m3 gazu kosztował 0.40zł a litr oleju opałowego 0.60zł - prawie nikt wtedy domów nie izolował i o izolacji nie pisał! Szanowny Panie kszhu, jako ciekawostkę zacytuję dr Ludomira Dudę z Gazety Wyborczej z 1995 roku 



> prezes Fundacji poszanowania Energii Ludomir Duda. ... Zdaniem fundacji NAJBARDZIEJ opłaca sięuporzątkować pomiary, rozliczanie energii i podział jej kosztów między użytkowników. BARDZO OPŁACA SIĘ TEŻ ZMODERNIZOWAĆ INSTALACJĘ GRZEWCZĄ. NATOMIAST OCIEPLENIE JEST BARDZO KOSZTOWNĄ I MAŁO OPŁACALNĄ INWESTYCJĄ. .... Dobre efekty też daję ich zdaniem zmniejszenie oszklonej powierzchni ścian ,zbędne okno można na przykład zamurować.


 A ja zakładam WM z odzyskiem ciepła i niecentralne ogrzewanie od 1990'

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> I ze względu na dyfuzję pary wodnej z domu do gruntu, może tam dojść do wykraplania tej wilgoci.


 to samo dotyczy ściany!!! Folia też tam jest konieczna!

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Jeśli on mi podaję jakiś zestaw mitsubishi z COP=7,


 Nie ja podaję - tylko wrzuciłem w google i wyskoczyło. 
 Ja podałem co mam zamontowane i co sprawdziłem!!!  I gdyby Pan coś takiego Sobie zamontował i sprawdził przez 4 lata, że pobierając 280W przy -23 st.C na zewnątrz (maksymalny chwilowy pobór na mierniku ) i ogrzewa mi to do 22 st.C 35m2 blaszano szklany pawilon  na Bartyckiej i 55m2 mieszkanie w starym budownictwie - to jakby się Pan czuł - gdy laik, który tego nie ma - napisał KŁAMCA!

----------


## Barth3z

> Nie ja podaję - tylko wrzuciłem w google i wyskoczyło. 
>  Ja podałem co mam zamontowane i co sprawdziłem!!!  I gdyby Pan coś takiego Sobie zamontował i sprawdził przez 4 lata, że pobierając 280W przy -23 st.C na zewnątrz (maksymalny chwilowy pobór na mierniku ) i ogrzewa mi to do 22 st.C 35m2 blaszano szklany pawilon  na Bartyckiej i 55m2 mieszkanie w starym budownictwie - to jakby się Pan czuł - gdy laik, który tego nie ma - napisał KŁAMCA!


Napisałem kłamca, bo wciskasz kit ludziom, że przy -20oC mocy 345W masz COP=5,8 ! I nie muszę tego mieć, żeby wiedzieć że oszukujesz. 
Nie mam zastrzeżeń do co propozycji, które dajesz, dobre lecz kosztowne ale po co te bujdy ?

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Zła odp.! Nie na temat.
> Proszę poszukać w swoich postach z okresu wakacji - kolega podawał tytuł, autorów, wydawnictwo.


 Problemy jakości powietrza wewnętrznego w Polsce?

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Napisałem kłamca, bo wciskasz kit ludziom, że przy -20oC mocy 345W masz COP=5,8 ! I nie muszę tego mieć, żeby wiedzieć że oszukujesz. 
> Nie mam zastrzeżeń do co propozycji, które dajesz, dobre lecz kosztowne ale po co te bujdy ?


Napisałem COP średnio zimowy 4 - a przy -20st..3 !!! COP z katalogu 5,8!!! Pan czyta potem kłamstwo zarzuca!

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

OGÓLNOPOLSKA KONFERENCJA 
PROBLEMY JAKOŚCI POWIETRZA WEWNĘTRZNEGO W POLSCE
 Organizatorzy Jerzy Sowa i Teresa Jędrzejewska-Ścibak 
Od 1999 roku materiały z konferencji ukazywały się w wersji książkowej wcześniej z powielaczowo skserowanej 
Mam cała kolekcję - bo byłem zapraszany na wszystkie spotkania.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> No chyba że tak. Ale dalej przy cop=3 zimą mamy ledwo 1kW/h ciepełka - dla -20stC może być mało.


Pawilon blaszano szklany, ale 30 cm styro od gruntu i reku 95% -wystarczyło 
 W mieszkaniu też reku i na ścianach szczytowych 1.5 cm prasowanej płyty isover z folią no i też reku

----------


## Barth3z

Pisaliście coś o reku który nie zamarza. Możecie podesłać link, bo jeśli taki jest to po co GWC ?

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> zimą mamy ledwo 1kW/h ciepełka - dla -20stC może być mało.


 nawet gdyby mieszkanie z reku i miało potrzeby 30kWh/m2 rocznie - to daje 1650 kWh
Weźmy sezon 160 dni po 24h = 3840 h 
To dlaczego Pan twierdzi, że mało. 1kW to chodzi w największe mrozy - a normalnie to 0.3 -0.4kW zimą!!!

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Pisaliście coś o reku który nie zamarza. Możecie podesłać link, bo jeśli taki jest to po co GWC ?


Tak naprawdę to mrozów nie boją się rotory - świetnie sprawdzają się nawet przy -40 np. Flexit SL4

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> http://www.is.pw.edu.pl/iaq/pop/pop6/popk_ksiega.htm
> 
> Ale coś dawno nic nowego nie ma. Czy w innej postaci są publikowane?


 Nie spotkałem  .  Ale mam na Bratyckiej to co na zdjęciu. Mogę pożyczyć

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

do jutra!

----------


## vega1

> Dokładnie tak jak przy WG - sprawdzona, przez wieki, że wyrzuca wilgotne powietrze prosto na mróz. 
> Czy to problem w googlach "grafika" _wyrzutnie wentylacyjne dachowe
> 
> _


ja będę robił próby niedługo. Chcę dać wyrzut w kanalizację. Strumień wyrzucany, wyjdzie ze studzienki 3 metry za domem. Jedynie potrzebne będą suche syfony. lub tradycyjne ale pojemne żeby nie wdmuchiwało z powrotem.

----------


## tombiel

Hej panowie I panie. O czym wy tu piszecie? przeciez tutaj tematem jest GWC.

----------


## adam_mk

Zadziwia mnie jak łatwo zanikły informacje SKĄD bierze się ciepło pod ziemią i JAK się przemieszcza.
Dywagacje o wychładzaniu domu strugą powietrza w GWC pod domem są... dziwne.
Zaczynacie rozważać byty nieistniejące co prowadzi wprost do mniemanologii stosowanej.
Z ciekawością obserwuję postęp w tym kierunku...
Może warto wrócić czasem do źródeł (początku wątku) dla przypomnienia sobie - skąd to wszystko się bierze i po co się to CZASEM robi?

Adam M.

----------


## vega1

> A jak ze sprężem? Nie szkoda tracić energii na przepychanie zużytego powietrza?


a dużo tego straci na rurze fi160 na odcinku około 7 metrów?

----------


## Barth3z

> Chodzi o kierunek skroplin. U mnie jest taki, że leje w chłodną stronę więc będzie marzł. Na szczęście przeróbka to nie problem i wtedy może GWC zostanie tylko na lato. Nie będziesz miał dylematu z GWC pod posadzką


Z tym kierunkiem skroplin to chyba za mało. Przy -5 i mniej reku zamarznie zanim woda spłynie ...

----------


## Barth3z

> Mnie kolego nie kwalifikujcie proszę do tego wątpliwego grona 
> Ja próbuję delikatnie tłumaczyć o co chodzi.
> Ale już mi słabo...


Pierwsza strona tego wątku:

_"10m3 żwiru rozwiązuje problem dla 100m2 domku na 8 godzin, potem przerwa"_

Przeliczmy to na twojego maxowca. Dla twojego domu 140m2 wychodzi 14m3. 14m3/0,1 (mówisz, że wysokość masz 10cm) = 140m2 powierzchni takiego GWC, który może pracować 8 godzin na dobę. Skoro masz tylko część domu - niech będzie 70m2, to twój GWC powinien pracować 4 godziny potem przerwa 20 godzin na regenerację ?

----------


## adam_mk

Nie doczytałeś!
W maxowcu pewne mechanizmy są znacznie zintensyfikowane.
To nie jest zwirowiec, ale to JEST GWC.

Adam M.

----------


## Barth3z

> Nie doczytałeś!
> W maxowcu pewne mechanizmy są znacznie zintensyfikowane.
> To nie jest zwirowiec, ale to JEST GWC.


OK, mam. Strona ok. 112 tego wątku.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Na mieszkanie 55m2 jest ok. Na 3x większe albo słabiej ocieplone już definitywnie za mało.


 Ile Pan zużywa kWh teraz i na jaki metraż - jeśli można wiedzieć?

----------


## Barth3z

A czy ktoś chwalił się GWC maxowym wybudowanym pod płytą fundamentową ? Da się, czy ryzyko zbyt duże?

I drugie pytanie, czy ktoś myślał nad zrobieniem 2w1 reku i GWC z maxowca ? Kładziemy dwie warstwy. Górną warstwą prowadzimy wywiew ciepłego zużytego powietrza, a dołem ciągniemy świeże.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Ja mam z różnych powodów cienkiego max-a z którego jestem naprawdę zadowolony - tanie, małe a cieszy 
> Popatrz w historii bud.


 To jest esencja gruntowych wymienników ciepła -* tanie, małe i ma cieszyć!*
Strumień powietrza z wentylacji zimą, jest stosunkowo niewielki, wymienniki odzyskują przy takim strumieniu 90 i więcej %, więc zimą GWC to "układ antyzamrożeniowy" - Latem nie przesuszymy powietrza, można puścić na maksa, ale każde 100m3/h powietrza to circa 0.5kW mocy chłodniczej w upały. 
Na określonej głębokości, powietrze może się schłodzić najwyżej do temperatury gruntu. Dlatego przewymiarowane gwc - są błędem. 
 Powietrze świetnie wymienia się ciepłem, zobaczmy jaką powierzchnię mają wymienniki w centrali!!! Po co robić 2, 3 czy 5 razy większą powierzchnię wymiany ciepła z gruntem.
 Co do "zagrzania" gwc... Tu jest tabela pokazująca rodzaj gruntu i ile kWh potrzeba na 1m3 - by podnieść temperaturę tego m3 o jeden stopień i utrzymać taki stan przez sezon chłodniczy gwc.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Bezdyskusyjnie wentylacja z odzyskiem ( wbrew pozorom - bardzo prosta w wykonaniu w zamieszkałych mieszkaniach ) i bezpośrednia pompa ciepła.
 Ps. Mieszkanie Pana, nie zużywa 16 000kW - to kocioł tyle zużywa. 
Nie zajmuję się tym, ale jak 10 lat temu zaprosił mnie kolega pracujący w AUER na prezentację kotłów pulsacyjnych i okazało się, że dają z m3 koło 4kWh więcej od kondensacyjnych... Jak porównałem zużycie gazu i prądu w szeregowej zabudowie identycznych domów ( gotowców z fabryki ) w których były różne ogrzewania, to jestem przekonany, że kondensaty dają maksymalnie 5kWh z m3 gazu ziemnego.

----------


## Barth3z

> 1. ja mam - zapraszam do historii budowy.
> 
> 2. bez sensu - izolacja pomiędzy ciepłym a zimnym zbyt duża oraz brak izolacji całości od otoczenia - wynik takiej zabawy będzie mizerny.


1. Ty masz "normalny" fundament. Ja pytam o płytę fundamentową.
2. Izolacja zbyt duża ? Mówisz o ściance bloczka maxowego ? Ona nie jest izolatorem. Przy takim potężnym przeciwprądowcu byłoby to ciekawe rozwiązanie. No i nikt by nie czepiał się, że posadzkę wychładzasz  :wink:

----------


## Karlsen

> ... jestem przekonany, że kondensaty dają maksymalnie 5kWh z m3 gazu ziemnego.


Oj oj oj.... GZ50 daje 9,97 kWh, przy porządnym kotle kondensacyjnym o sprawności 110% spokojnie da się wycisnąć ponad 10kWh (teoretycznie 10,97kWh). W przypadku ogrzewania domu nie da się idealnie wyliczyć sprawności i kaloryczności, ponieważ nie znamy rzeczywistego zapotrzebowania na ciepło naszego budynku, a jedynie obliczeniowe. Mając dwa źródła ciepła moglibyśmy pokusić się o porównanie, ale tutaj również w grę wchodzą różne sprawności urządzeń. Ale któż jeden sezon będzie grzał gazem, a kolejny np prądem.
Natomiast można z dużym prawdopodobieństwem obliczyć sprawność i kaloryczność podczas "ładowania" zasobnika na podstawie temp. wody zasilającej, temp. wody końcowej, zużytego podczas podgrzewania gazu. Jak tylko odszukam swoje notatki z początków użytkowania kotła gazowego umieszczę informację. Z pewności będzie to dwukrotnie więcej, aniżeli przekonanie Tomasza.

----------


## Barth3z

> Ok, ja mam pod płytą podpodłogową. Wielkiej różnicy nie ma bo to podłoga na gruncie - izolacyjność jak w płycie fundamentowej.
> ..
> I nie pisz już o stratach z posadzki bo to chyba nie tylko Adama już denerwuje. Rozpoznaj temat jak sugerowałem.



Nie chodzi mi o izolacyjność, tylko o ciężar płyty fundamentowej na której stoi budynek.

Straty do gruntu to nie mój wymysł. Podciągałem temat, żeby się dowiedzieć/zrozumieć. Nie jest/nie było moim zamiarem kogokolwiek denerwować.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Mam inny plan:
> - termomodernizacja (w tym doszczelnienie),
> - wentylacja grawitacyjno-wyporowa z odzyskiem z piwnicy i sąsiadów (moje mieszkanie na 2-gim piętrze, piony wentylacyjne przez mieszkania sąsiadów); jak będzie dmuchać za zimne to dodam rekuperator;
> - PC bezpośrednia i najlepiej jeszcze z CWU nawet tylko latem.
> Problem:
> - sąsiedzi twierdzący, że "po co", przecież termomodernizacja nic nie da...
> - jak ocieplić od środka aby nie tracić powierzchni - 5cm izolacji x długość ścian to kilka m2 podłogi, która kosztuje w tej dzielnicy od 6000zł/m2???


np. Alufox listewki i fermacell lub gk - razem mniej jak 2cm .
 A wentylacja wyporowa - To zły pomysł i postaram się Panu to w punktach uzasadnić. (zaraz )

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Oj oj oj.... GZ50 daje 9,97 kWh, przy porządnym kotle kondensacyjnym o sprawności 110% spokojnie da się wycisnąć ponad 10kWh (teoretycznie 10,97kWh). W przypadku ogrzewania domu nie da się idealnie wyliczyć sprawności i kaloryczności, ponieważ nie znamy rzeczywistego zapotrzebowania na ciepło naszego budynku, a jedynie obliczeniowe. Mając dwa źródła ciepła moglibyśmy pokusić się o porównanie, ale tutaj również w grę wchodzą różne sprawności urządzeń. Ale któż jeden sezon będzie grzał gazem, a kolejny np prądem.
> Natomiast można z dużym prawdopodobieństwem obliczyć sprawność i kaloryczność podczas "ładowania" zasobnika na podstawie temp. wody zasilającej, temp. wody końcowej, zużytego podczas podgrzewania gazu. Jak tylko odszukam swoje notatki z początków użytkowania kotła gazowego umieszczę informację. Z pewności będzie to dwukrotnie więcej, aniżeli przekonanie Tomasza.


 Sprawność palnika nie jest nawet 100% -  To skąd w kotłach pulsacyjnych 4kWh wiecej? Pan w te oszustwa ze sprawnościami wierzy?

----------


## Barth3z

> np. Alufox listewki i fermacell lub gk - razem mniej jak 2cm .
>  A wentylacja wyporowa - To zły pomysł i postaram się Panu to w punktach uzasadnić. (zaraz )





> Sprawność palnika nie jest nawet 100% -  To skąd w kotłach pulsacyjnych 4kWh wiecej? Pan w te oszustwa ze sprawnościami wierzy?


Przenieście się do odpowiedniego wątku jak adam prosił.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Natomiast można z dużym prawdopodobieństwem obliczyć sprawność i kaloryczność podczas "ładowania" zasobnika na podstawie temp. wody zasilającej, temp. wody końcowej, zużytego podczas podgrzewania gazu. Jak tylko odszukam swoje notatki z początków użytkowania kotła gazowego umieszczę informację


 Podawanie sprawności kotła jako sprawności ogrzewania domowego nie jest uczciwe - to już manipulacja. Ciepło wytworzone w kotłowni nie równa się ciepłu oddanemu przez grzejniki. 
 Proszę zapoznać się z konstrukcją kotłownią pulsacyjną. 
- spalanie pulsacyjne precyzyjnie dobranej mieszanki daje więcej kWh
- cały kocioł jest zanurzony w zasobniku - oddaje ciepło wymiennik i obudowa kotła
- komin jest również w zasobniku - skierowany w dół - przeciwnie do zasilania zasobnika w wodę, czyli spaliny są schładzane do +4 st. 

Nie jestem fanem centralnego, ale z samej budowy widać, że przy lepszym spalaniu i kotle w środku zasobnika, oddawaniu ciepła z komina do zasobnika i zimniejszych spalinach - te 4kWh więcej to żadne problem.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> - wentylacja grawitacyjno-wyporowa z odzyskiem z piwnicy i sąsiadów (moje mieszkanie na 2-gim piętrze, piony wentylacyjne przez mieszkania sąsiadów); jak będzie dmuchać za zimne to dodam rekuperator;


- Czerpnia ogólnie dostępna - dla mnie duży dyskomfort, ktoś może coś...
- Przy mrozach 20kWh /h szybko wystudzi kanały i sąsiedzi niżej będą mieli wodę na ścianie gdzie leci pion
- chłodne powietrze podaje się od góry - z dołu to dyskomfort
-W piwnicy mogą być gryzonie ...

 Napisałem o problemach w kolejności ciężaru gatunkowego

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Przenieście się do odpowiedniego wątku jak adam prosił.


  Jak założyłem wątek *domów "0-20kWh/m2 rocznie"* - to Panu pisanie i piszący nie na temat - zupełnie nie przeszkadzali i nie przeszkadzają.

----------


## Barth3z

Bo sam w nim piszesz bzdury ...

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Bo sam w nim piszesz bzdury ...


 Piszę to co robię na co dzień od ponad 20 lat. Na innym forum : 


> Plusy: 2893
> Dołączył: 16.03.2006
> Posty: 12705


 - Pan znajdzie w necie czy w realu kogoś kogo oszukałem !
A skoro nie interesuje Pan tema - to niech Pan będzie konsekwentny


> Przenieście się do odpowiedniego

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> ten komin dostarczał powietrze do pieca-kozy i nigdy nie było problemów.


   Nie było i dobrze, tylko że do spalenia kilograma drewna potrzeba 8 no 10m3 - koza niech pali średnio 1kg/h - to do wentylacji będzie ponad 10 x tyle! A to już może wychłodzić kanał. 
  Co do "czystej"  czerpni - to podstawowa sprawa.

----------


## nydar

Wracając do tematu  przewodniego-GWC i wątpliwości czy dawać pod domem.
Średni strumień energii cieplnej jaka dociera z głębi ziemi to 0,063Wh/m2.Stąd dal domu 140m2( w moim przypadku) jest to 0,063 x 100 x 24 = 0,151kWh/dobę.
Moja skromna ilościowo wentylacja pochłania w sezonie grzewczym 75m3 x 1,2 x 24 x 1005  / 3600000 =0,6kWh /oC.Innymi słowy podniesienie o 1oC temp.powietrza przez GWC wymaga 0,6kWh/dobę,podczas gdy ziemia z wnętrza dostarcza 0.151kWh. A GWC nie podnosi temp.powietrza o 1oC a o kilka lub kilkanaście.
Niech każdy sobie rozważy czy budowanie GWC pod budynkiem ma sens z pkt.widzenia energetycznego.Czy to czasem nie ciepłem domu ogrzewamy powietrze w GWC pod fundamentami? I czy czasem nie generujemy tym samym większych strat przez izolację posadzki?

----------


## gentoonx

> ...W przypadku ogrzewania domu nie da się idealnie wyliczyć sprawności i kaloryczności, ponieważ nie znamy rzeczywistego zapotrzebowania na ciepło naszego budynku, a jedynie obliczeniowe. ...


załóż ciepłomierz czy dwa pod kotłem bezpośrednio i odczytaj rok do roku

----------


## gentoonx

> Wracając do tematu  przewodniego-GWC i wątpliwości czy dawać pod domem.
> Średni strumień energii cieplnej jaka dociera z głębi ziemi to 0,063Wh/m2.Stąd dal domu 140m2( w moim przypadku) jest to 0,063 x 100 x 24 = 0,151kWh/dobę.
> Moja skromna ilościowo wentylacja pochłania w sezonie grzewczym 75m3 x 1,2 x 24 x 1005  / 3600000 =0,6kWh /oC.Innymi słowy podniesienie o 1oC temp.powietrza przez GWC wymaga 0,6kWh/dobę,podczas gdy ziemia z wnętrza dostarcza 0.151kWh. A GWC nie podnosi temp.powietrza o 1oC a o kilka lub kilkanaście.
> Niech każdy sobie rozważy czy budowanie GWC pod budynkiem ma sens z pkt.widzenia energetycznego.Czy to czasem nie ciepłem domu ogrzewamy powietrze w GWC pod fundamentami? I czy czasem nie generujemy tym samym większych strat przez izolację posadzki?


Ogólnie poprawnie, ale...
 jeśli przyjąć:
1.GWC rurą fi200 i fakt, że GWC oddziaływuje średnio z pół metrem gruntu w swoim sąsiedztwie, to metr GWC obejmuje ok. 1m3 gruntu
2. dane z obrazka pojemności gruntu, który wklejał TB (znam go od lat - znaczy obrazek, nie TB)
3. długość GWC 20mb

to mamy 20m3 gruntu o pojemności 500kWh/m3K czyli jeśli zyskamy z GWC zimą:
-  1500kWh, tzn obniżymy temp 20m3 *"średnio"* o ...*0,15stK*
-  500kWh, tzn obniżymy temp 20m3 *"średnio"* o ...*0,05stK*

itd. itp ...

gdyby tylko twoje wyliczenia brać pod uwagę, u nikogo nie działałoby GWC dłużej jak 4-5 godzin z przerwami po 20 godzin  :wink:

----------


## adam_mk

nydar

Skończ, proszę, te brednie!
Uruchom rozum.
Zdaje się, że są procesy, których zupełnie nie rozumiesz...

Adam M.

----------


## nydar

Bądź tak miły i przypomnij-odśwież .

----------


## nydar

> Ogólnie poprawnie, ale...
>  jeśli przyjąć:
> 1.GWC rurą fi200 i fakt, że GWC oddziaływuje średnio z pół metrem gruntu w swoim sąsiedztwie, to metr GWC obejmuje ok. 1m3 gruntu
> 2. dane z obrazka pojemności gruntu, który wklejał TB (znam go od lat - znaczy obrazek, nie TB)
> 3. długość GWC 20mb
> 
> to mamy 20m3 gruntu o pojemności 500kWh/m3K czyli jeśli zyskamy z GWC zimą:
> -  1500kWh, tzn obniżymy temp 20m3 *"średnio"* o ...*0,15stK*
> -  500kWh, tzn obniżymy temp 20m3 *"średnio"* o ...*0,05stK*
> ...


Mylisz pojęcia.
1 m3 piachu to zakładam 1600kg. Cw -880J . 1600 x 880J /3600000 =0,39kWh.To oznacza że potrzeba 0,39kWh aby podgrzać 1m3 piasku o 1oC.
W tym piasku jest woda.Niech będzie 10% objętościowo. 100kg x 4200 /3600000 =0,11kWh.
Razem 1m3 gruntu podgrzać o 1oC to 0,5kWh.
Obniżenie 20 m3 o1oC to 10kWh.
Powietrze wentylacyjne(średnia z sezonu) to ok.9kWh( przy 75m3/h)/dobę.Panowie będą uprzejmi skojarzyć te cyfry.
ps.dla Pana po Politechnice to trochę wstydem trąci.

----------


## adam_mk

Żyjemy w hydrosferze.
Woda jest wszędzie wokół nas a nawet wewnątrz nas samych.
To ona w wielu postaciach DECYDUJE o warunkach makroskopowych jakie nas otaczają!
Np. zimą...
Zaczyna się od zmiany kata padania promieni słonecznych a potem gwałtownego, skokowego wzrostu albedo a to powoduje ostre ochłodzenie.
Ale...
Tworzy się jednocześnie mocno termoizolacyjna warstwa na powierzchni ziemi (lodowa) powstrzymująca utratę ciepła gleby.
Latem gleba tyleż grzeje się od promieniowania (malutkie albedo) co od warstw rozgrzanego POWIETRZA.
DODATKOWO dogrzewa się ciepełkiem wnikających w glebę opadów.
Wniosek:
Transport ciepła w ziemi nie jest spowodowany JEDYNIE przewodnictwem cieplnym!
Jakie jest to przewodnictwo to już tu (liczbowo) opisali. Nędzne.
Tobie się wydaje, ze skoro nędzne a ciepło jest - to TYLKO z wnętrza domu!
Większej bredni dotąd nie wyczytałem, wobec grubości termoizolacji kładzionej na gruncie.
UWIERZ, że są INNE drogi przedostawania się ciepła otoczenia pod bryłę domu.

Nabredzono tu o niedorobionym ziemnym akumulatorze ciepła...
No... jest!
No... nawet działa...
Nie jest doskonały, bo jest zrobiony nogami...
(Wybaczcie, ale to prawda)
Ma zaletę - był prosty i tani w budowie.

Są opracowania na temat ogrzewania zimą całego miasta ciepłem z lata czerpanym z takiego akumulatora...
Blisko 100 lat mają.
(Nie zostały wdrożone, co nie oznacza, że testów nie przeszły te pomysły!)

Dlatego...
Załącz , proszę , myślenie.
Staraj się WIDZIEĆ to, na co patrzysz!

Adam M.

----------


## nydar

Cały problem w tym MISTRZU,że włączyłem .Jak radziłeś. Nijak to się ma do rzeczywistości jaką obserwuje w domu a zwłaszcza pod nim.
Skoro ty i absolwent politechniki nie zakwestionował wyliczeń gentoonxa to coś tu nie halo.

----------


## nydar

Zakwestionuj lub nie obliczenia gentoonxa lub moje. Jeżeli  nie potrafisz  to przenieś się do działu o wnętrzach lub ogrodach.Nie rób wstydu uczelni którą ,,skończyłeś".
O jakiej wilgotności piszesz człowieku .Tu błąd 50% nie ma znaczenia w skali.

----------


## adam_mk

Nydar
MNIEMASZ!!!
Poczytaj opracowania jakiej "wysranki" o hodowli roślin i temperaturze gruntu!
Robili badania wielokrotnie i są w sieci.

Wiele zależy od geologii danej działki.
Ciekawostka...
Na działce gdzie woda stoi 1m pod trawnikiem ciepło przepływa WOLNO!!!

Dawaj schemat rozmieszczenia czujników, badanie geotechniczne i wyliczenia!
Zakwestionuję lub nie.
Jak się temu przyjrzę.
Odczyty daj z całego roku.

Adam M.

----------


## nydar

> Nie za bardzo wiem z kim piszesz bo nie chcesz celowo odpowiadać z cytatem.
> Nie wiem kto i co ma kwestionować jak masz w głowie kompletny groch z kapustą, którego prostowanie trzeba zacząć od podstawówki.
> Z chęcią się jednak dowiem jak obserwujesz rzeczywistość pod domem?


Dużymi literami.Czy gentoonx policzył prawidłowo czy ja? Tak lub nie przy nydarze lub gentoonxie.Prościej nie potrafę.Po gościu po polibudzie czegoś można się spodziewać.

----------


## nydar

Mistrzu. Pomidorki pędziłem na działce jaśkowym kolektorem i GWC.
Odpuść. Jaka geologia? Pod chudziak pospółkę ludzie dają.Piach z 10% H2O.
Moje wyliczenia to 4-5kWh/dobę przez cały rok ze ścieków i straty przez posadzkę zimą wynikające z gradientu.No i ciut z wentylacji ,ale latem to większościowo bajpasem chodzi,to i wielkość niewielka.A to co z kolektora to nie mierzalne.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Mylisz pojęcia.
> 1 m3 piachu to zakładam 1600kg. Cw -880J . 1600 x 880J /3600000 =0,39kWh.To oznacza że potrzeba 0,39kWh aby podgrzać 1m3 piasku o 1oC.
> W tym piasku jest woda.Niech będzie 10% objętościowo. 100kg x 4200 /3600000 =0,11kWh.
> Razem 1m3 gruntu podgrzać o 1oC to 0,5kWh.
> Obniżenie 20 m3 o1oC to 10kWh.
> Powietrze wentylacyjne(średnia z sezonu) to ok.9kWh( przy 75m3/h)/dobę.Panowie będą uprzejmi skojarzyć te cyfry.
> ps.dla Pana po Politechnice to trochę wstydem trąci.


 Pan poda na pw adres - wyślę Panu kabel grzewczy - 0.39kW - i niech go Pan zakopie i  mniej wiecej 1 m3 gruntu ((dowolnego) i niech Pan grzeje miesiąc dwa - temperatura nie podrośnie.

----------


## adam_mk

No, dobra... liczysz...
A co mierzysz?
Zgadza się z wyliczeniami?
Do którego miejsca po przecinku?

Piach czy pospółkę tam wepchałeś?
Daj odczyty wilgotności z przyzwoitego okresu.

Adam M.

----------


## nydar

No tak .Argumentów brak. Zgroza co za ludzie tu doradzają.Obraził się. :bash:

----------


## adam_mk

Chyba gadamy nie o tym samym albo nie tym samym językiem.

nydar
Zrozum.
Doświadczenie ma sens, jak za każdym razem w takich samych warunkach wychodzą te same wyniki.
Ty wypisujesz - nie macie argumentów...
Obraziliście się...

To coś zmienia?
DASZ te pomiary, jakie zrobiłeś dla wyciągania wniosków?

Adam M.

----------


## nydar

> No, dobra... liczysz...
> A co mierzysz?
> Zgadza się z wyliczeniami?
> Do którego miejsca po przecinku?
> 
> Piach czy pospółkę tam wepchałeś?
> Daj odczyty wilgotności z przyzwoitego okresu.
> 
> Adam M.


Mistrzu.Błagam .O czym ty piszesz.Jakie miejsce po przecinku? O czym mówimy skoro piach to stała? Woda ile? 5 czy 15%. Jakie to ma znaczenie dla bilansu.Pytanie jest konkretne.Czy gentoonx pisząc ma rację że 20m3piachu to 500kwh/oC czy ja pisząc że to wielokrotnie mniej.Prosta odpowiedź,czyniąca drogę do GWC pod fundamentem.

----------


## nydar

> Pan poda na pw adres - wyślę Panu kabel grzewczy - 0.39kW - i niech go Pan zakopie i  mniej wiecej 1 m3 gruntu ((dowolnego) i niech Pan grzeje miesiąc dwa - temperatura nie podrośnie.


Szanowny TB .szanuję cię za próbę(nieudolną) propagowania izolacji .Popieram całym sercem.Cała reszta to stek bzdur.Z całym szacunkiem.

----------


## adam_mk

Piach to nie jest STAŁA!
Rok ma CZTERY pory.
Są mocno inne od siebie, jakbyś nie zauważył!

Coś policzyliście...
Co mówią POMIARY dokonywane TERAZ?
Potwierdzają czy zaprzeczają wyliczeniom?

Adam M.

----------


## nydar

Panowie.Dobranoc.Bo ręce opadają.Kto napisał nieprawdę ? nydar czy gentoonx? Odpowiecie.Możemy dalej dyskutować.Nie odpowiecie,to dalej promujcie GWC pod domami.

ps.kszhu .Powiedz mi jaki Pan cię tak ustawił że przestałeś ,,pluć " na TB. Jak się poczyta jego wątek ,to twoje wypowiedzi to trochę wiocha.

----------


## adam_mk

"Panowie.Dobranoc.Bo ręce opadają.Kto napisał nieprawdę ?"
Dla tych danych?
Rzuć kostką...
Parzyste - nydar...
Nieparzyste - nie nydar...
Albo naobrót.

Adam M.

----------


## nydar

Prościej nie potrafię.Kto źle policzył ja czy gentoonx? Tak ciężko odpowiedzieć?Polibuda nie dała takiej wiedzy?
Zgrozą wieje.

----------


## adam_mk

No wieje...
Polskiego wolami pisanego nie łapiesz...

Adam M.

----------


## nydar

> "Panowie.Dobranoc.Bo ręce opadają.Kto napisał nieprawdę ?"
> Dla tych danych?
> Rzuć kostką...
> Parzyste - nydar...
> Nieparzyste - nie nydar...
> Albo naobrót.
> 
> Adam M.


Udajesz? Czy próbujesz potwierdzić,że GWC pod budynkiem to dobre rozwiązanie.Uprawiasz z kszhu beletrystykę. 
Mój argument to przeszło 20oC na jesieni i 15,6oC na wiosnę.Przy stałej dostawie energii w sezonie grzewczym.Gratuluję dobrego samopoczucia

----------


## nydar

> No wieje...
> Polskiego wolami pisanego nie łapiesz...
> 
> Adam M.


A może konkret a nie enigma.

----------


## adam_mk

To DAJ kurrrr... te pomiary!!!
Ze schematem rozmieszczenia czujników!

Mam dość kopania się z koniem. Idę spać.

Adam M.

----------


## Arturo72

> Nie odpowiecie,to dalej promujcie GWC pod domami.


Odpowiem jak wielu innym,lecz się człowieku...
Że wybudowałeś badziewie/sito a nie dom to nie znaczy,że swoim badziewiem/sitem możesz propagować swoje wydumane teorie.



> . 
> Mój argument to przeszło 20oC na jesieni i 15,6oC na wiosnę.Przy stałej dostawie energii w sezonie grzewczym.Gratuluję dobrego samopoczucia


Mój argument to 6-7st.C z GWC pod domem w zimie,gdzie te Twoje wydumane ogrzewanie gruntu ??
Lecz się i naucz się budować...

----------


## nydar

Proste pytanie .Prosta odpowiedź.Gentoonx czy ja mam rację?A z koniem nie mam zamiaru się kopać.Udowodnij że masz rację.Proste.Podaj dane,że GWC pod budynkiem,  że nie ma na niego wpływu.Z beletrystyką sobie odpuść.

----------


## Arturo72

> Proste pytanie .Prosta odpowiedź.Udowodnij że masz rację.Proste.Podaj dane,że GWC pod budynkiem, że nie ma na niego wpływu.Z beletrystyką sobie odpuść.


Prosta odpowiedź:



> Mój argument to 6-7st.C z GWC pod domem w zimie,gdzie te Twoje wydumane ogrzewanie gruntu ??
> Lecz się i naucz się budować...


...bo widze,że przy Twoim budowaniu to Twojemu domowi daleko do pasywnego,którym się tak chwalisz. skoro ogrzewasz grunt stratami przez podłogę do 18st.C...

Karolki i miloszenki niech łykają "prawdę objawioną" nydara  :wink:

----------


## nydar

> Odpowiem jak wielu innym,lecz się człowieku...
> Że wybudowałeś badziewie/sito a nie dom to nie znaczy,że swoim badziewiem/sitem możesz propagować swoje wydumane teorie.
> 
> Mój argument to 6-7st.C z GWC pod domem w zimie,gdzie te Twoje wydumane ogrzewanie gruntu ??
> Lecz się i naucz się budować...


I powiało ciemnogrodem.Ani ty liczyć nie potrafisz ani myśleć .Mam 18oC. Rozumiesz różnicę?

----------


## gentoonx

> Mylisz pojęcia.
> 1 m3 piachu to zakładam 1600kg. Cw -880J . 1600 x 880J /3600000 =0,39kWh.To oznacza że potrzeba 0,39kWh aby podgrzać 1m3 piasku o 1oC.
> W tym piasku jest woda.Niech będzie 10% objętościowo. 100kg x 4200 /3600000 =0,11kWh.
> Razem 1m3 gruntu podgrzać o 1oC to 0,5kWh.
> Obniżenie 20 m3 o1oC to 10kWh.
> Powietrze wentylacyjne(średnia z sezonu) to ok.9kWh( przy 75m3/h)/dobę.Panowie będą uprzejmi skojarzyć te cyfry.
> ps.dla Pana po Politechnice to trochę wstydem trąci.


z innej beczki

masz GMC (zakładam że pod całą chałupą czyli 140m2, 0,5m oddziaływania to 140m3), jak pisałeś pchasz w nie rocznie ok 2000kWh 2000kWh/140=14,286kWh/m3, jeśli 1m3 o 1stK to 0,5kWh tzn że ogrzewasz 1m3  o 28,57stC (tak by było jakby wrypać to wszystko na raz w ciągu godziny - gdzieś to ciepło musi się podziewać, gdzieś musi sobie siedzieć, żebyś mógł z niego korzystać na początku sezonu) ale wrypujesz je sukcesywnie prze 6 miesięcy.
w/g mnie w drugą stronę działa podobnie.

To po pierwsze.

Po drugie
nie twierdzę że to co napisałem wcześniej jest prawdą objawioną i jedyną - mogę się mylić nawet w 75% - prawie na pewno się mylę - więcej jak prawie, ale...
to nie wszystkie procesy jakie zachodzą w GWC i jego otoczeniu, dlatego tak trudno to policzyć, można tylko przybliżać i to z dużym błędem.

ludziom GWC działają, niektórym nawet całorocznie, bez przerw na regenerację, a jeśli przyjąć 50m3 na średnie GWC 50mb rury poza budynkiem na gł 1,5m, to:
przy przepływie 100m3/h, czyli 2400m3/dobę i deltaT powietrza za i przed średnio w sezonie 8stC dałoby dobowe zyski dla powietrza 10,24kWh ciepła/chłodu (tylko temperaturowo), 10,24/50=0,205kWh/m3 co daje w/g twoich danych obniżenie temp gruntu o 0,41stC dobowo. I znowu - tak by było jakby ten proces zaszedł nie w ciągu 24 a 1 godziny, ale...
gdyby nawet tak było, to przyjmując prędkość migracji ciepła w gruncie zgodnie z literaturą każde GWC zewnętrzne działające 24h/dobę od pierwszych śniegów (izolator) a potem mrozów (przemarzanie gruntu) byłoby zamrożone po 21 dniach (i tutaj to co w/g danych które podałeś dopływa z wnętrza ziemi czyli 0,00151kwh/m3 GWC na dobę - jeśli się nie mylę - nie ma kompletnie żadnego znaczenia.)

I teraz pytanie:
SKĄD BIORĄ SIĘ TE KWH W TYM POWIETRZU NAWIEWANYM Z GWC ZEWNĘTRZNEGO, BO NA PEWNO NIE Z WNĘTRZA ZIEMI?

w związku z tym powtórzę co pisałem kiedyś:
GWC pod budynkiem może i/prawie na pewno, zwiększa straty do gruntu, ale zapewne dobowo na poziomie tych 0,00151 kWh, a nie 0,205kWh na m2 czy m3. W związku z tym koryguję również to co liczyłem ze 3 tygodnie temu przy obniżeniu temp pod budynkiem o 1K, czy ile tam było, bo nie pamiętam.

----------


## gentoonx

> Prosta odpowiedź:
> 
> ...bo widze,że przy Twoim budowaniu to Twojemu domowi daleko do pasywnego,którym się tak chwalisz. skoro ogrzewasz grunt stratami przez podłogę do 18st.C...
> 
> Karolki i miloszenki niech łykają "prawdę objawioną" nydara


Noż kurrrrr...., co za deb....

A72 lepiej pal dalej to zioło co palisz, i nie wypowiadaj się autorytatywnie w temacie, o którym masz blade pojęcie.
Twoje ni z gruchy, ni z pietruchy wpisy nic nie wnoszą, ale dokładnie opisują twoją zdolność rozumowania, czytania ze zrozumieniem, naginania faktów i odwracania kota ogonem


No nie wytrzymałem, sorry

----------


## Arturo72

> I powiało ciemnogrodem.Ani ty liczyć nie potrafisz ani myśleć .Mam 18oC. Rozumiesz różnicę?


To Ty nie rozumiesz różnicy,z GWC pod domem w zimie leci mi 6-7st.w domu miałem 22st.C,wg Twojej teorii grzania gruntu pod domem ze strat ciepła z domu w moim przypadku temperatura gruntu pod domem nie ogrzewanym,czyli bez start ciepła byłaby 0st.C a nawet minusowa czyli bzdurna.
Czy nie widzisz swojej bezmyślości ?
Jako,że mam płytę,grunt na gł.80cm mam nie podciągający wody,drenaż wokoło budynku.

----------


## Arturo72

> Twoje ni z gruchy, ni z pietruchy wpisy nic nie wnoszą, ale dokładnie opisują twoją zdolność rozumowania, czytania ze zrozumieniem, naginania faktów i odwracania kota ogonem


Z GWC pod domem leci mi w zimie 6-7st.C.
Czyż to nie podstawa do dywagowania czemu tyle a nie więcej lub mniej,do obalenia lub potwierdzenia chorej teorii kogoś ?

----------


## Karlsen

Ciarki mnie przeszły po przeczytaniu ostatnich dwóch stron.
Wszyscy macie dobre chęci, jedni wykorzystują wiedzę nabytą, a inni doświadczenie własne z własnymi pomiarami. Nie wydaje mi się, że ktoś chce kogoś oszukać (Arturo - nie obrażaj proszę już Nydara, bo budzi to tylko skrajne emocje). Ufam bardzo Adamowi, bo zdołał już zbudować tu na forum autorytet i kiedy włącza się do tematu, to z dobrymi intencjami. Proponuję Nydar, przedstaw dane, w oparciu o które wysuwasz swoje tezy, Adam, kszhu bądź gentoonx jak sądzę z chęcią potwierdzą bądź spróbują podważyć jej prawdziwość. Proste rozwiązanie.
Nie jesteśmy w piaskownicy, nie przepychajcie.
Sam z chęcią skorzystam, jako absolwent polibudy, pracujący nie w zawodzie.




> ... gdyby tylko twoje wyliczenia brać pod uwagę, u nikogo nie działałoby GWC dłużej jak 4-5 godzin z przerwami po 20 godzin


Matematycznie wyjaśniłeś coś, co każdy użytkownik GWC potrafi stwierdzić organoleptycznie.
Powielaczy mitów i mitologów u nas dostatek. Dopóki nie zacząłem używać mego 51m rurowca (układ Tichelmana) byłem przekonany, że powinienem go regenerować w dzień itp. Bzdury, jakich wiele...

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

2kW grzałka zagotuje litr wody w czajniku w 3 minuty, co nie znaczy, że 100W grzałka zagotuje litr wody w 1h. Może nawet nigdy tego litra nie zagotować.

Dlatego robi się testy gruntów, jak rozpraszają ciepło. Np u Szanownego Pana Karlsena 


> zacząłem używać mego 51m rurowca (układ Tichelmana)


 mogłoby się okazać, że przy Jego centrali wentylacyjnej osiągnął by,  dokładnie to samo przy 30m rur. A do 50m mógłby latem podłączyć 200m3/h więcej - co dałoby 1.2kW mocy chłodniczej w upały. 
 Przypomnę jak rozprasza grunt ciepło   i jak ktoś ma wątpliwości to służę testerem . 

Dla tycz co nie chcą mierzyć itp - UWAGA - 30W/metr bieżący gwc nie podniesie temperatury nawet lekkim czarnoziemom lub torfiastym glebom .
 Nie przesadzajmy z gwc - przy rurowym - 10mb /100m3 to jest z zapasem dla piasku. 

Co do gwc pod domem...
 Przy dzisiejszych centralach - ogrzewanie z gwc to raczej zapobieganie zamarzaniu - MARGINES. A jeżeli chodzi o chłodzenie, to grunt latem na głębokości do 1 m najchłodniejszy jest pod domem - przy 1.5 m już jest różnica znikoma - koło 1 st.

----------


## nydar

Raczej jestem obrażany a nie obrażam.Co najwyżej odszczekuję.
Co by światłe umysły nie pisały i beletrystyką nie przekonywały.W moim GWC pod domem temperatura spada o ok.5oC,porównując stan na jesieni i wiosną.
No tak ale ja mam złe termometry.Jakby nie pasują do teorii że pod domem warto.
Mam ten komfort,że startuję od 20oC i okrągły rok doładowuje ciepłem w ilości 4-5kWh/dobę,ale większość posiadaczy GWC ze znacznie niższego pułapu.Mimo tego doładowywania temp.spada przez sezon zimowy o 5oC. Doładowanie- 4kWh x 160 dni=640kWh/sezon zimowy.A to oznacza przy mojej wymianie 6oC dla powietrza wentylacyjnego dodatkowo. Bez doładowania,temp.by spadła nie o 5 a 10oC.

----------


## adam_mk

Uważam, że dobrze by było, aby zauważyć, ze ciepło (energia cieplna) i temperatura są powiązane ale nie są tożsame!
MOŻE być relatywnie spora temperatura tam, gdzie nie ma dużego strumienia ciepła.

GWC pod domem czy obok niego...
Rozważamy obszar gruntu położony poniżej poziomu terenu, tak na -2mppt, o jakiejś tam objętości.
Powiedzmy w promieniu 0,5m od punktu pomiaru temperatury.
Ten grunt może być suchy, wilgotny, nawodniony lub wręcz zalany wodą.
Skutek jest taki, ze różny grunt posiada różną POJEMNOŚĆ cieplną.
Matka Natura ma czas...
Dla Niej pojemność cieplna nie ma znaczenia.
Uśredni sobie to, co tam jest do wartości, jakie obserwujemy. (temperatury studzienne)
Trzeba zauważyć, że jak zaczniemy obserwować GRADIENT temperatur pomiędzy gruntem (we wspomnianym miejscu) a obszarem ponad gruntem to widzimy, że nie dość, że jest zmienny (liczbowo) to nawet w ciągu roku zmienia ZNAK!
Jakie są konsekwencje?
PEŁNE NIEZROZUMIENIE procesów tam zachodzących!

Próbował ktoś z Was zagotować szklankę wody "od góry"?
Nobla temu - któremu się to uda!

Traktujecie ten układ termodynamiczny jako jednorodny i niedyspersyjny a tak wcale nie jest.
INNE mechanizmy rządzą tam latem a inne zimą.
MOŻNA je zaprząc do wspomagania stabilizacji warunków w domu, jak ktoś to rozumie.
Czytałem jak walczyliście z upiornymi upałami i przegrzewaniem bryły.
Tymczasem...
Są urządzenia i systemy skutecznie to realizujące, które DA SIĘ napędzić z GWC.
(Wam jakoś się chyba nie chciało)

nydar ingeruje w te NATURALNIE przebiegające procesy i na podstawie odczytu temperatur strugi wentylacyjnej wnioskuje tak, że włos by mi się jeżył, gdybym łysy nie był...
Tu chyba jest źródło nieporozumień.

Adam M.

----------


## nydar

Jak zwykle z ikrą i polotem napisane.Tylko zazdrościć takiego pióra w technicznych sprawach.
Nydar ma pexa pod chałupą. I jak ma ochotę to włącza pompkę,która tłoczy wodę w tym pexie. No i termometr. On pokazuje temperaturę.Taką uśrednioną z powierzchni ok.60m2 . A ten termometr pokazuje ,że temp. spada. Oj niedobry termometr.Niedobry.

----------


## nydar

Co do upałów i GWC to zgadzam się absolutnie.Należało by może dodać jaki odbiornik(dom) taka klima(GWC).U jednego da 0,5oC u innego 5oC.

----------


## _artur_

no dobra.. wszystko fajnie ale co z tego wynika..
masz rurę fi 200 np. 20 metrową te 2m ppt w jakimś materiale, powiedzmy w piasku lekko wilgotnym i o dalej?
podejrzewam że wykres podany przez TB cos może pomóc ale jako "niepraktykujcemu" fizyki od dawna (jakieś 15 lat temu to było) student politechniki (na wydziale elektrycznym) ciężko to ogarnąć.. więc może czas na jakieś wnioski dostępne zwykłemu śmiertelnikowi..
może zamast się kłócić to napiszecie jak krowe na rowie parę przypadków mniej więcej co i jak.. choćby same wyniki, typu głębokość, czy pod domem czy nie, grunt, wszystko dla np. 20 czy 50 metrów, ile na m energii itp. co tam uważacie żeby ktoś kto z termodynamiką nie ma na co dzień do czynienia zrozumiał i umiał jakoś wykorzystać.. może arkusz w excelu czy coś.. moze w gogle docs, gdzie każdy móglby wpisa swoje parametry tego co ma i inni mogliby coś się dowoedzieć..

bo na razie to widzę tk, wszyscy udowadniają nydarowi że jest idiotą, on się broni, TB ze swoją misją pisze coś tam pokazując tabelki, Adam pisze równie enigmatycznie i stylowo jak koleś z jego avatara, do tego A72 ze swoimi racjami a wiekszość czytaczy zastanawia się "co oni pie...lą zamiast napisać konkretnie" i zastanawia się nad usunięciem subskrybcji tego wątku..

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> zamiast napisać konkretnie


 Co można napisać konkretniej? 





> Dla tychco nie chcą mierzyć itp - UWAGA - 30W/metr bieżący gwc nie podniesie temperatury nawet lekkim czarnoziemom lub torfiastym glebom .
> Nie przesadzajmy z gwc - przy rurowym - 10mb /100m3 to jest z zapasem dla piasku.
> 
> Co do gwc pod domem...
> Przy dzisiejszych centralach - ogrzewanie z gwc to raczej zapobieganie zamarzaniu - MARGINES. A jeżeli chodzi o chłodzenie, to grunt latem na głębokości do 1 m najchłodniejszy jest pod domem - przy 1.5 m już jest różnica znikoma - koło 1 st.

----------


## nydar

Podobno idioci pchają się pierwsi.Mądry czeka na rozwój wypadków i się podłącza do tych z przewagą.A co mi tam.
20mb.GWC rurowego fi 110 do RSŚ. głębokość posadowienia,ok.100cm.Odległość od fundamentu ok.100cm. Odcinek 5mb prostopadle do ściany fundamentowej.Temperatura nie spada na tym odcinku poniżej 5-6oC.
Drugi odcinek 20mb. od RSŚ do wlotu w domu . Temperatura od 20 do 15,6oC na wiosnę. Non stop doładowanie w ilości 4-5kWh/dobę z RSŚ i drugie tyle ze strat przez posadzkę.Szacunkowo można przyjąć że pod dom dostarczam około 10kWgh /dobę.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> około 10kWgh /dobę.


 Średnia temperatura w okresie grzewczym 0 st. w domu 22 st.C Wentylacja 130 m3/h odzyskując 90% na RS160 RECAIR - mam 24kWh/24h. Czyściutkie... bez GWC.

----------


## nydar

Ale nie będziesz miał czym pędzić PC.A ja będę  :yes:

----------


## zybel

u mnie schłodził, a przynajmniej nie pozwolił na temperatury wyższe niż 24 stC.

----------


## nydar

> u mnie schłodził, a przynajmniej nie pozwolił na temperatury wyższe niż 24 stC.


Dałeś radę bo wiedziałeś jak..A kolesie myślą że nie da rady i klimę ze sklepu trzeba.Ot myślenie.Ja mam 5oC niżej niż na zewnątrz.Mi wystarcza.

----------


## nydar

> Żeby policzyć coś konkretnie trzeba mieć jakieś dane. Niestety to czego brakuje to m.in.:
> - dane na temat proporcji mieszanki piasek-woda pod posadzką,
> - przebieg zmienności funkcji tej mieszanki (proporcje piasku do wody) w czasie całego sezonu,
> - charakterysyka i wpływ otoczenia na uśrednianie wilgotności i temp. pod posadzką,
> - ilość dostarczanej energii pod posadzkę w funkcji czasu.
> To jest taki ogrom danych, że bez naszpikowania domu i okolicy czujnikami można sobie tylko gdybać. Mając nawet i te dane trzeba poukładać kilka funkcji i liczyć model.
> Tylko po co? Nydar mniema, że spadek temp. od najwyższej do najniższej spowodowany jest wentylacją. Też i to tylko w minimalnym stopniu. Gdyby całe lato grzał a zimą nic z tego nie pobierał to po odp. czasie najniższa temperatura byłaby pewnie, w granicach błędu pomiaru, taka sama. Dlatego, że takie punktowe podniesienie temperatury na małym obszarze jest uśredniane przez niewspółmiernie masywniejsze otoczenie.
> Co do przykładów to warto się zastanowić, dlaczego duże, nie izolowane piwnie utrzymują stałe temperatury i grunt pod nimi nie zamarza choć nikt nigdy go nie podgrzewa? Dlaczego ogromne hale magazynowe z nieizolowanymi podłogami nie powodują zamarzania gruntu pod nimi?
> Dodam dla zastanowienia tylko, że mieszkam na podziemnym jeziorze, którego lustro zaczyna się na -2m a na -80m nadal jest. Powierzchnia to dziesiątki kilometrów. Dlatego u mnie próba jakiegokolwiek grzania lub chłodzenia gruntu nie ma szans.


No i nareszcie z sensem a nie inwektywy.Pomyśl.W tych piwnicach nie było GWC.bo nie wiedzieli że tak można.Dla tego tam jest inaczej jak przy GWC.
GWC  ma wpływ na temp. gruntu nawet i 10m dalej.O 0,1oC ale ma. Po drodze zmienia się liniowo w gruncie jednorodnym.Gradient temperatury powoduje ruch tej energii.Nie jest możliwe aby GWC Arturo z czerpnią 30cm od fundamentu nie zamroził tam ziemi.

----------


## adam_mk

Jak czytam o zamrażaniu GWC strugą powietrza, wściekle suchego - dodatkowo - to mi się robi gorzej!

Wbijcie sobie do łbów raz na zawsze, ze to jest niemożliwe!
Pompa ciepła z bezpośrednim parowaniem, czasem, po całym sezonie, zamrozi jaki kawałek dolnego źródła.
Ale tam czynnik paruje w -44 do -65stC i dodatkowo - jest CIECZĄ!
Taka pompa pobiera całe spore KILOWATY w trybie ciągłym!

Adam M.

----------


## nydar

Panowie.Z całym szacunkiem ,ale grunt to mizerna akumulacja mimo wody tam zawartej,a powietrze nawet to nędzne moje 75m3/h odbierze w sezonie grzewczym z 1500kWh. Dwa razy tyle przy WM to dwa razy tyle energii.Skąd?

----------


## nydar

> Jak czytam o zamrażaniu GWC strugą powietrza, wściekle suchego - dodatkowo - to mi się robi gorzej!
> 
> Wbijcie sobie do łbów raz na zawsze, ze to jest niemożliwe!
> Pompa ciepła z bezpośrednim parowaniem, czasem, po całym sezonie, zamrozi jaki kawałek dolnego źródła.
> Ale tam czynnik paruje w -44 do -65stC i dodatkowo - jest CIECZĄ!
> Taka pompa pobiera całe spore KILOWATY w trybie ciągłym!
> 
> Adam M.


A poświęcę się.Dla ciebie.Wykopię na piątym metrze jaką dziurę.Czujnik wetknę i pomierzę tej zimy. Ciekawe.

----------


## tatanka

Ale o co chodzi ?
Od kilku stron troche sie pogubilem .
Mozecie w 3 zdaniach napisac kto co wymyslil ?

----------


## _artur_

nydar - czujnik czego? 
a co do zamrażania czy czego tam jeszcze i tego że to nic nie daje.. (pisze o gwc nie pod domem tylko pod podwórkiem, tarasem itp. ) 
sądzę że większości wystarczy wiedza że zamiast temp. zewnętrznej np. -15* będą wciągac do domu (np. do rekuperatora) +3* , i chyba tego nie jesteście w stanie zanegować?

----------


## nydar

I tu masz rację.Grunt przekazuje ciepło jak jest gradient. Jest gradient to przekazuje.W przypadku domu mamy sytuację przedziwną.Bo blisko do chudziaka i nieskończona odległość w głąb( mówię o skali). W rurze czy maxowcu zimno to i gradient wyższy .Skąd to ciepło napłynie? Z x metrów czy z pod chudziaka?
Bo jakby nie patrzył pod chudziakiem więcej stopni jak  x metrów głębiej.A kierunek przepływu jednoznaczny,tzn.przebadany.

----------


## nydar

> nydar - czujnik czego? 
> a co do zamrażania czy czego tam jeszcze i tego że to nic nie daje.. (pisze o gwc nie pod domem tylko pod podwórkiem, tarasem itp. ) 
> sądzę że większości wystarczy wiedza że zamiast temp. zewnętrznej np. -15* będą wciągac do domu (np. do rekuperatora) +3* , i chyba tego nie jesteście w stanie zanegować?


I tu masz rację .wszystko ponad to to z chałupy.Jaki to ma sens energetyczny dla domu?

----------


## gentoonx

byłem pewien, że nakieruję kolegę nydara na jakiś trop, ale... , za wąsko myśli

@kszhu - nawet jeśli chłodzi, to są to tak śladowe ilości, że pomijalne, co zresztą można by sprawdzić empirycznie nie używając takiego GWC w domu z rekuperatorem, skoro zostało dowiedzione że co zyskamy z GWC to wywalamy wyrzutnią, tyle że może nie przez ro, a ze trzy sezony nie używać i po trzech odpalić  takie GWC znowu - wątpię by komu się chciało

i jeszcze jedno
adam_mk zawsze powtarza, że żyjemy w hydrosferze. Powtarza to tak często i do znudzenia, że większość już tego nie zauważa chyba. To może inaczej...
WODA to potęga... i ta w powietrzu i ta w gruncie.
nie mam zdolności do przełożenia na pisane to co myślę, tak to jest jak kto prosty chłop od pługa oderwany siłą  :Lol: , ale w zamrażanie gruntu poprzez GWC nie uwierzę nigdy (jak kto odniósł takie wrażenie to sorry), ale pomysły TB z kablem zakopywanym w ziemi mnie rozwalają. Są opracowania z pomiarów całosezonowych temperatury gruntu w Polsce nawet do 5m głębokości bodajże, można poczytać i co nieco z tego wniosków wyciagnąć.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Wy tu gadu gadu o tym samym od 1000 stron, a u mnie max-owiec pokazał kolejny raz jakim to jest niewypałem.
Jutro zdjęcia. Dziś nie miałem telefonu ze sobą.
Tym razem efekt niekorzystnego nadmuchu widoczny na suficie i  fragmentach ścian piwnicy (oby tylko w piwnicy).

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Opisz może co się stało bo mi się już nie chce tłumaczyć rzeczy oczywistych.


Brązowy nalot na suficie i fragmentach ścian. Tak jakby pyłki gliny unoszone wraz z powietrzem osadzały się gdzie im łatwiej.
Próbowałem to przetrzeć suchą szmatą, nie dało rady.
Nalot wąskimi pasami na 80% sufitu piwnicy i części ścian w górnych jej częściach.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Ostatnio deszczu raczej nie było.
Nalot pewnie był widoczny od dawna, jednak piwnica ciemna, a ja nie patrzę w górę.
Nalot wąskimi około 2cm paskami. Wygląda jakby szedł po drutach głównego zbrojenia stropu.
Jutro zrobię zdjęcia i pokaże.
Chyba że druty koroduja  :sad:

----------


## nydar

Klaudiusz ty nie jesteś trendy.Ty przeczysz oczywistym oczywistością.Przypomnij ile daje twój maxowiec posadowiony poza domem.I wytłumacz kolegom dlaczego maxowiec pod domem daje wiecej. Ja nie mam już siły.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> A te zbrojenie to może nie tuż pod powierzchnią i wilgoć mu nie zaszkodziła? Przecież piszesz o objawach wykwitów rdzy. Już wszystkiego na GWC nie zrzucaj


Piszę, że może to druty  :big tongue:

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Klaudiusz ty nie jesteś trendy.Ty przeczysz oczywistym oczywistością.Przypomnij ile daje twój maxowiec posadowiony poza domem.I wytłumacz kolegom dlaczego maxowiec pod domem daje wiecej. Ja nie mam już siły.



Moje temperatury wiszą w postach z zimy.
W każdym razie nie mam nawet 4*, a często to chyba bliżej zera i niżej.

Muszę kupić lepszy termometr  :big tongue:

----------


## Arturo72

> Ja nie mam już siły.


Na kozetkę proponuję...

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Zamiast szukać przykładów błędnych realizacji sprawdź co jest warte zimne powietrze a zobaczysz sam, że tym nic nie wychłodzisz.


"U mnie" w studni woda miała 3*.
Jak GWC może dawać więcej?

----------


## nydar

I tym postem klaudiusz kopnął w du,pę szanownych Panów gdybanie o wyższości jednych świąt  nad drugimi.
Dobrego samopoczucia życzę i dobrych snów.

ps.No i budowania GWC pod chałupą bez doładowania.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> I tym postem klaudiusz kopnął w du,pę szanownych Panów gdybanie o wyższości jednych świąt  nad drugimi.
> Dobrego samopoczucia życzę i dobrych snów.
> 
> ps.No i budowania GWC pod chałupą bez doładowania.


Jasiek ma lepsze temperatury  :smile: 
Ale do Twoich 15 tak czy tak daleko.
Pomijam wydajność.

----------


## nydar

> "U mnie" w studni woda miała 3*.
> Jak GWC może dawać więcej?


Siłą woli .Siłą woli kszhu i Arturo.Wiesz.Tego od kozetki.
ps.wrogiem publicznym się stałeś.

----------


## nydar

Ja też.

----------


## Arturo72

> Ja też.


Nie przeceniaj swojej wagi,Ty wrogiem publicznym ? Nie żartuj sobie,myślącym inwestorom nie trzeba o niczym pisać.
Narazie Twoja publika to tylko łatwowierny karolek,który nie ma pojęcia o niczym,miloszenko,który ma spapraną wentylację i szuka alternatywy i qubic,który ma w wylewce kable a zarazem wodną podłogówkę czyli "elita" wyznawców budowy dachu nad głową ale nie budowania domu do zamieszkania  :smile: 
Twoje chore teorie mogą wyrządzić krzywdę innym,nie odpowiadasz na zadane pytania,dlatego też się odzywam.

----------


## nydar

A może jednak czas na kozetkę? Psycholog jaki lub nie daj Boże psychiatra pomoże.Uwierz.Ja nie dam rady.Psychika ludzka jest zbyt skomplikowana by zgłębić jej lęki.Nie lękaj się.Całe FM trzyma za ciebie kciuki.Nawet ja.

----------


## nydar

> A u mnie ma 6, tyle co daje GWC.
> Nydar chciał tyen wybiórczy przykład rozciągnąć na całą populację jak zwykle. Ty go jednak tak nieładnie zabiłeś! GWC daje to co daje grunt i tyle.


To nie nydar napisał a klaudiusz.Coś ci przesłania ośrodek odpowiedzialny za logikę.Tylko co to może być?

----------


## nydar

> Właśnie nydar, masz jakiś problem, że wyrywasz z kontekstu tylko to co ewent. może pasować do mniemań? Chcesz być traktowany z szacunkiem to szanuj innych i odpowiadaj im na to o czym piszą.


Chętnie stanę na ubitej ziemi.Pytaj.To nie jest wyrwane z kontekstu i nie pasuje do mniemań.To są dane klaudiusza.On też jest oszołomem?A może to prawda której nie jesteś w stanie strawić?

----------


## Arturo72

> Chętnie stanę na ubitej ziemi.Pytaj.To nie jest wyrwane z kontekstu i nie pasuje do mniemań.


Zaprawdę stań w końcu na ubitej ziemii bo narazie pływasz,jak nie na wodzie to w chmurach bujasz w obłokach.
Jak staniesz na tej ubitej ziemii to wykop sobie w końcu ten dołek i zmierz jego(gruntu)temperaturę,może w końcu oprzytomniejesz i przestaniesz pleść bzdury.
Przy okazji możesz w ten dołek wsadzić rurkę z powietrzem z wyższą lub niższą  temperaturą i obadać ile i o jaką temperaturę i na jakiej wysokości grunt  podniesie swoje ciepło lub zamarznie.
Pytań już Ci zadałem ze 4szt jak nie więcej i na żadne nie otrzymałem odpowiedzi,przez to sam siebie skazujesz na człowieka,który tylko mniema i wymyśla beznadziejne teorie a nie zna kompletnie realiów.

----------


## nydar

Drogi kszhu.Wybacz za zdrobnienie ale ludzi w pewnym stanie trzeba traktować inaczej.Otóż drogi kszhu twoja studnia to 6oC.Moja to średnio 18oC.Rozumiesz?Ja jej daję papu ,ty odbierasz.Rozumiesz?
Ni cholery tego nie pojmiesz.Wsadź sobie kawał rury pod płaszcz zimą w mrozy i oddychaj przez nią.Może dotrze.Choć wątpię.Trzeba by w okolicach gołego tyłka.Było by bardziej odczuwalne.

----------


## nydar

> Zaprawdę stań w końcu na ubitej ziemii bo narazie pływasz,jak nie na wodzie to w chmurach bujasz w obłokach.
> Jak staniesz na tej ubitej ziemii to wykop sobie w końcu ten dołek i zmierz jego temperaturę,może w końcu oprzytomniejesz i przestaniesz pleść bzdury.
> Pytań już Ci zadałem ze 4szt i na żadne nie otrzymałem odpowiedzi,przez to sam siebie skazujesz na człowieka,który tylko mniema a nie zna realiów.


Mam i wiem.Rozumiesz? A na twoje pytania było już wielokrotnie.Czytaj.Nauczysz się czegoś.Na olimpa zasłużysz.

----------


## Arturo72

> Mam i wiem.Rozumiesz?


Ja też mam i wiem.
Rozumiesz ?
Na żadne moje pytanie skierowane do Ciebie nie odpowiedziałeś !!! Boisz się czegoś ? Aż tak nie wygodne te pytania były,że mogły obalić Twoją już słabą wiarygodność ?

----------


## nydar

Arturo dziękuję za  zaufanie do moich teorii.Ja też cię ściskam i pozdrawiam szanowną małżonkę oraz dzieci.Przekazuję ci znak pokoju.
Pytania jutro .Wyeksploatowałeś moje cztery szare komórki przeznaczone na dyskusję z tobą.Wiem.Wiem.Jestem rozrzutny z tymi komórkami. Ale co mi tam.Mam więcej w zanadrzu.
Pa.

----------


## Arturo72

> Arturo dziękuję za zaufanie do moich teorii.Ja też cię ściskam i pozdrawiam szanowną małżonkę oraz dzieci.Przekazuję ci znak pokoju.
> Pytania jutro .Wyeksploatowałeś moje cztery szare komórki przeznaczone na dyskusję z tobą.Wiem.Wiem.Jestem rozrzutny z tymi komórkami. Ale co mi tam.Mam więcej w zanadrzu.
> Pa.


Tylko przemyśl dokladnie odpowiedzi,jak zechcesz to przypomnę Ci moje pytania.

----------


## nydar

> Pokaż mi studnię która ma 18stC albo zagrzej takową.
> Jesteś niepoważnym użytkownikiem tego forum. Szkodliwym! Wypisujesz debilne rzeczy uważając, że to przykłady oddające rzeczywistość. Kompletnie nic nie rozumiesz, mniemasz a nie potrafisz odpowiedzieć na proste pytania. Np tylko te z dziś, których się boisz:
> 
> 
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post6114250
> 
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post6114409
> 
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post6114415
> ...


Na większość twoich pytań odpowiedział klaudiusz..Na resztę odpowiem tak .Nie jestem debilem ani idiotą .Mam aktualne prawo jazdy i nie pobieram renty z tytuł niepełnosprawności intelektualnej.Agonalnym stadium adwersarza są inwektywy.Jesteś w tym stadium.
ps.Zrób próbę z tym wężykiem w okolicach tyłka.Pomoże zrozumieć zjawisko. Przynajmniej uświadomi problem którego nie dostrzegasz.
     Też pozdrawiam szanowną małżonkę i dzieci.

----------


## nydar

> Tylko przemyśl dokladnie odpowiedzi,jak zechcesz to przypomnę Ci moje pytania.


Jutro Arturo.Jutro.Plissssss.
Kobieta mi poległa w łożu.Rozumiesz? Wymiana energii cieplnej przez konwekcję.Innymi słowy prześcieradło nagrzała.A GWC nie posiada.

----------


## _artur_

> A daje to co daje grunt i tyle.





> I tu masz rację .wszystko ponad to to z chałupy.Jaki to ma sens energetyczny dla domu?


czy mi sie wydaje czy już tu się zgodziliście?




> Koledzy!
> To jest forum budowlane więc może piszcie na temat i do rzeczy zamiast przytyków w stylu kozetek, problemów rodzinnych, panów i innych zwidów.
> Jeden chce lichą stróżką nędznego powietrza zmrozić grunt i nic go nie przekona, że to niemożliwe więc nie ma co w kółko pisać tego samego. Zrobi doświadczenie jak obiecał, zobaczy, że porywa się z motyką na księżyc to może wróci i wróci temat.
> Ale merytorycznie!
> Ja sobie tymczasem poobserwuję z boku.


no i to jest konkluzja - jak ktos myśli że GWC schłodzi mu dom w lato albo zagrzeje w zimę to sie myli.. ale do wspomagania innych systemów jak rekuperator to się jak najbardziej przyda..

BTW. a jakby tak poprowadzić dodatkową rurę równolegle do gwc i tamtędy wyrzucać powietrze? takie gruntowe reku  :wink:  ?

----------


## nydar

Odpowiedź na apel niedzielny.
Ta nędzna stróżka potrafi przenieść i 1kWh zimą.
Odwierty pionowe dla DZ przy PC wykonuje się w odstępach co 10m.Czy to przypadek,czy celowe założenie,że ten grunt zostanie schłodzony? Każde 10mb takiej sondy ingeruje w 350ton gruntu.Odbiera ciepło - schładza. Byle PC z mocą 5kWh ma tych metrów dziesięć razy tyle. Innymi słowy,tka nieduża PC dysponuje ciepłem gruntu o masie 3500 ton.Przy takiej masie 1oC to 1000kWh.Nikt nie zaprzecza że DZ się schładza  odbierając ciepło z głębszych warstw ziemi.
Dlaczego przy GWC ma być inaczej?Jaki jest powód aby pierwsze metry GWC nie  obniżyły temperatury w okolice zera,skoro tam wlatuje powietrze  o temp -10 czy -20oC. Zimą ziemia skuta jest lodem bo ma kontakt z zimnym powietrzem .W GWC jest identycznie.Rura ma kontakt z lodowatym powietrzem.

----------


## jasiek71

takie pytanko ...
kto ma dolne źródło pompy ciepła pod chałupą...?

----------


## nydar

Dobre pytanko.Odpowiedź brzmi. N ikt. No bo DZ wychładza grunt o czym wszyscy wiedzą. A GWC, no cóż  ,dlaczego miałby działać inaczej?

----------


## jasiek71

> Dobre pytanko.Odpowiedź brzmi. N ikt. No bo DZ wychładza grunt o czym wszyscy wiedzą. A GWC, no cóż  ,dlaczego miałby działać inaczej?


no właśnie o to mi chodzi...
moim zdaniem wychłodzimy ten areał pod budynkiem, izolacja pod posadzką zablokuje częściowo regenerację i po kilku sezonach będzie tam wielka bryła lodu i zero wydajności ...
oczywiście mówię o dolnym źródle dla pompy...

----------


## nydar

No może nie bryłę lodu bo boczki będą regenerowały ,ale wychłodzi a większy gradient to większe straty przez  posadzkę.

----------


## jasiek71

> no właśnie o to mi chodzi...
> moim zdaniem wychłodzimy ten areał pod budynkiem, izolacja pod posadzką zablokuje częściowo regenerację i po kilku sezonach będzie tam wielka bryła lodu i zero wydajności ...
> oczywiście mówię o dolnym źródle dla pompy...


ale...
GWC różni się co nieco od wymiennika PC i nie o wydajność mi chodzi...
pompa cały czas wysysa energię gruntu a regeneracja następuje przez przewodzenie z dalszej części areału ...
GWC w zimie wysysa z gruntu w większości przypadków to co zostało tam w lecie zgromadzone poprzez wysysanie z powietrza ...

moim zdaniem jak będziemy używać wymiennika gruntowego cały rok na okrągło to będzie następowało cykliczne ładowanie i rozładowanie ...

----------


## nydar

Oczywiście że tak będzie jak piszesz . Tylko że rozładowywanie zimą jest niekorzystne dla domu.  Dwóch kolegów z Podlasia opisuje dwa GWC w wątku gentonxa o temp.z GWC. Jeden ma pod domem ,drugi poza domem. Ten co ma pod domem ma znacznie wyższą temperaturę niż ten drugi. Wydaje mi się że to oczywisty dowód że GWC pod domem wyżera ciepło i powoduje większe straty,co jeszcze można przełknąć .Poważniejszą sprawą moim zdaniem jest to,że może powstać pkt. rosy pod izolacją a nad chudziakiem.

----------


## nydar

www.venmar.pl/elementy/system_gwc.pdf‎
Tam wytłuszczonym drukiem jest napisane:
,,W przypadku planowanego późniejszego wykorzystania wymiennika gruntowego jako dolnego źródła pompy ciepła ,ZABRANIA się układania wewnątrz obrysu budynku i po zewnętrznej stronie w odległości mniejszej niż 2m od stopy fundamentowej.
Mówisz że bzdury. Ciekawe.

----------


## nydar

http://www.ibp.com.pl/Portals/IBP/docs/tagi/GWC.pdf
Dla tych co chcą zrobić prawidłowo i bez szkody dla budynku.

----------


## jasiek71

> Kilka działek obok mojego staremu domu, w śródmieściu, *buduje się budynek zeroenergetyczny.* DZ oczywiście pod budynkiem i to nie dlatego, że działka mikra i zagospodarowany piękny ogród. Pałętam się tam często, kierbud, nadzór inwestorski i prowadzący, znany architekt, specjalista od domów niskoenergetycznych, są tam często. Jak ktoś z okolicy to radzę podjechać, porozmawiać a na pewno oczka się otworzą a pewne bzdury staną się oczywiste.


no to na pewno będzie potrzebował ogromnego dolnego źródła ... :cool:

----------


## nydar

> www.venmar.pl/elementy/system_gwc.pdf‎
> Tam wytłuszczonym drukiem jest napisane:
> ,,W przypadku planowanego późniejszego wykorzystania wymiennika gruntowego jako dolnego źródła pompy ciepła ,ZABRANIA się układania wewnątrz obrysu budynku i po zewnętrznej stronie w odległości mniejszej niż 2m od stopy fundamentowej.
> Mówisz że bzdury. Ciekawe.


jakiś komentarz kolego kszhu?

----------


## nydar

Jak przeczytasz,to się dowiesz,że jak instalacja pracuje jako glikolowe GWC i ,,zahacza" o dom to wymagana jest izolacja od góry.
Czasem warto doczytać to się bzdurnych decyzji nie podejmuje.
ps.Po co w domu zeroenergetycznym dolne źródło?

----------


## nydar

No to skoro doszedłeś po czasie do wniosku że jednak wyssie,to po co pod domem? W tak pokrętny sposób podgrzewać powietrze ? Nie prościej jakaś nagrzewnica na powrocie z CO?

Mówisz że PV i PC. Jak się uprę to i z  blaszaka zrobię zeroenergetyczny.Co to ludzie nie wymyślą aby złupić inwestora.

----------


## nydar

Nie odnosisz wrażenia że brniesz w  ślepą uliczkę,broniąc tezy że GWC pod domem to dobry pomysł. Nie pomagają cytaty z Podlasia i podlaskich GWC,nie pomagają linki podesłane bo opisują co i dla czego.
Dyskusja z tobą sensu niema. Robię to tylko dla tego aby cię nie naśladowano.
Jestem ciekaw jaki wpływ będzie miało twoje GWC pod posadzką na jakość izolacji w niej.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Ale nie będziesz miał czym pędzić PC.A ja będę


 Nieogrzewane i nieużytkowy kawałek poddasza. Gdy są duże mrozy - poniżej -7st.C to świeci kilka h słońce - Na poddaszu jest wtedy ciepło i te kilka h wystarcza . A latem działa jak klima . Nie podłączam nic do 90-cio procentowego wymiennika,

----------


## miloszenko

Kszhu, to jest dom jednorodzinny? Jaka temperatura bedzie utrzymywana? Ile budynek ma po obrysie? Bo to na jakas wieksza hale wyglada...

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Koledzy!
> To jest forum budowlane więc może piszcie na temat i do rzeczy zamiast przytyków w stylu kozetek, problemów rodzinnych, panów i innych zwidów.
> Jeden chce lichą stróżką nędznego powietrza zmrozić grunt i nic go nie przekona, że to niemożliwe więc nie ma co w kółko pisać tego samego. Zrobi doświadczenie jak obiecał, zobaczy, że porywa się z motyką na księżyc to może wróci i wróci temat.
> Ale merytorycznie!
> Ja sobie tymczasem poobserwuję z boku.


   Cóż za zmiana - cieszę się

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> ale...
> GWC różni się co nieco od wymiennika PC i nie o wydajność mi chodzi...
> pompa cały czas wysysa energię gruntu a regeneracja następuje przez przewodzenie z dalszej części areału ...
> GWC w zimie wysysa z gruntu w większości przypadków to co zostało tam w lecie zgromadzone poprzez wysysanie z powietrza ...
> 
> moim zdaniem jak będziemy używać wymiennika gruntowego cały rok na okrągło to będzie następowało cykliczne ładowanie i rozładowanie ...


W XXI wieku PC nie wymagają gruntowego dolnego źródła - tak było 20lat temu!!!

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Jaki ten świat zacofany i nikt nie wpadł na to, że GWC pod bydynkiem to same straty. Nie dość, że projekty pod budynkiem się robi to jeszcze, o zgrozo, są realizacje!


Niekoniecznie robione przez fachowców . Czy to nie ta sama firma, co wymyśliła dwa wymienniki w reku w szeregu???

----------


## miloszenko

> Tak, projekty mówią o domach. Realizacja też.
> Miłoszenko, staraj się myśleć sam, miej swoje zdanie a nie daj sobą manipulować tym, którym chciałbyś mimi wszystko uwierzyć.


Kszhu, ja sie pytam o szczegoly a Ty mi o mojej naiwnosci i latwowiernosci, taka dyskusja do niczeog nie dojdziemy.

Podaj namiary co to za budynek i sobie poczytam i juz.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

GWC już dawno nie spełnia roli grzewczej przy reku. A GWC do chłodzenia może być pod domem. Poza tym, w latach 90 tych dawało się 30cm styro od gruntu, dziś nawet do 60 (0,7W/m2xK)

----------


## miloszenko

> Pierwsze zdanie mojej odp. Takich budynków na zachodzie jest znacznie więcej niż u nas. Przyjmij do wiadomości, że nasze budownictwo jest zacofane w porównaniu do UE, USA czy innych bardziej rozwiniętych regionów świata. I niestety nie tylko budownictwo. To, że piszesz nantym forum, nie znaczy, że masz do czynienia z budowlaną elitą.


Kszhu, ja CIe prosze, trzeci raz o podanie namiaru na ten budynek, ktorego zdjecia dotycza, a Ty mi o zacofaniu, innych krajach itp.

Wylacz na chwile emocje o pogadajmy o tym o czym watek.

To, ze w innych krajach jest jais rozwiazan wiecej nie musi oznaczac, ze jestesmy zacofani. Wlasnie teraz jest dobry moment obserwowac, jak mocno dotowane rozwiazania ekologiczne ale drogie chyla sie ku upadkowi, bo niestety rachunek ekonomiczny z czasem musi sie zgadzac. Chodzi o Niemcy i masowe bankructwa najwiekszych producentow ogniw/solarow.

----------


## nydar

Rozumiem,że dr inż M Mijakowski ,nomen omen mija się z prawdą licząc przytoczone w linku GWC.Założył temp.graniczną -20oC i uzyskaną +/- 0oC .Wyliczył dla 300m3/h 56mb GWC dla pracy 12/24h. Zakładam że jednak nie mylił się.
W gruncie jednorodnym temp.na zewnątrz rury GWC ma postać liniową. Stąd skoro na początku jest -20oC a na końcu czyli na 56-tym metrze +/-0oc to na 28-ym metrze jest nadal -10oC.
Oczywiście należy uwzględnić skalę. Przyjmując 100m3/h , -10 będzie nie w połowie a bliżej czerpni,ale będzie. 
Rozumiem,że dla posiadaczy budynków na glinie też polecisz GWC pod budynkiem.
Taka trochę dziwna sytuacja . Niby masz a niby nic nie warte.Może się mylę ale nie jesteś przypadkiem zakamuflowaną opcją....... ,cytując klasyka.

----------


## nydar

> GWC już dawno nie spełnia roli grzewczej przy reku. A GWC do chłodzenia może być pod domem. Poza tym, w latach 90 tych dawało się 30cm styro od gruntu, dziś nawet do 60 (0,7W/m2xK)


Ty drogi TB z każdym kieliszkiem dodajesz tych cm.Zacząłeś skromnie od 30-tu,potem było 40i50cm a kończysz na 60cm.Wróć nie doceniłem cię.Skończysz na metrze.Ale jaj.Ale jaja

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Nie wiem co za f-ma, to są realizacje prezentowane przez Passivhaus Institut. Zagraniczne.


 Wiem, Ten sam instytut nadał certyfikat Lipińskim w Smolcu. 137m2 i 16000kWh na wszystko.
 To nie Instytut tylko firma sprzedająca certyfikaty, która dla zmyłki i powagi nazwała się "Instytut" I nie realizują a certyfikują za kasę.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Ty drogi TB z każdym kieliszkiem dodajesz tych cm.Zacząłeś skromnie od 30-tu,potem było 40i50cm a kończysz na 60cm.Wróć nie doceniłem cię.Skończysz na metrze.Ale jaj.Ale jaja


30 cm to minimum - może co zaleca (nagradzając) Murator - nr 7/2013 str 53

----------


## nydar

> Pierwsze zdanie mojej odp. Takich budynków na zachodzie jest znacznie więcej niż u nas. Przyjmij do wiadomości, że nasze budownictwo jest zacofane w porównaniu do UE, USA czy innych bardziej rozwiniętych regionów świata. I niestety nie tylko budownictwo. To, że piszesz nantym forum, nie znaczy, że masz do czynienia z budowlaną elitą.


Jak się czyta nowinki ze świata to trzeba to skorelować z położeniem geograficznym własnej chaty. Pomyśleć i wyciągnąć wnioski czy będzie się skraplało pod styropianem w zach rejonach Niemiec czy na Podlasiu jednak tak.

----------


## _artur_

> http://www.ibp.com.pl/Portals/IBP/docs/tagi/GWC.pdf
> Dla tych co chcą zrobić prawidłowo i bez szkody dla budynku.


super, przeczytałem i sporo się rozjaśniło..
polecam wszystkim co się nie znają jak ja.. 

ktoś ma jakieś uwagi do przeprowadzonych tam obliczeń?
jeśli nie to z tego wynika że wymiennik rurowy o średnicy 200mm o długości 57m zakopany od 2 do 1.5m pod ziemią z -20* podgrzeje do 0*C przy cyklu 12 godzinnym przy przepływie 300m3/h..

zakładam źe policzone jest to poprawnie, więc przekładam na swój przypadek.. mam około 60mb rury zakopanej od około 2,5 do 3,5m pod poziomem terenu..
300m3/h w niedużym domu mało kto pcha więc jak będę pchał 150m3/h ale przy całodobowej pracy i lekko głębiej to chyba mogę przyjąć że będzie tak jak tam obliczyli?

a wyszło tak:
-  ilość ciepła uzyskana z gruntowego wymiennika ciepła 2 400 kWh/rok,
-  ilość chłodu uzyskana z gruntowego wymiennika ciepła 218 kWh/rok.

----------


## nydar

> 30 cm to minimum - może co zaleca (nagradzając) Murator - nr 7/2013 str 53


Stąd twoja tu obecność.            Świat idzie do przodu.Styropian to nie antidotum na straty do gruntu.Grzanie gruntu odpadowym ciepłem z kolektorów i szare ścieki .
To jest teraz trendy :big lol:

----------


## nydar

_artur_ .Zakładam,że policzyłeś dobrze.I ?
ps. A masz to GWC jak radzi kszhu pod domem,czy obok?

----------


## herakles

WRRRÓĆĆĆĆ powiedzcie mi co się stanie jak ten wymiennik pod budynkiem ZAMARZNIE, a dokładniej ziemia o wilgotności 25-50% tam zamarznie??? Dom się podniesie?!??!

----------


## tatanka

Czy mozecie mi odpowiedziec na moje pytania ?
1. Jezeli PC wysysa cieplo z gruntu to czy jego sprwanosc po latach spada i trzeba ukladac nowe dolne zrodlo ? Jezeli tak sie nie dzieje to dlaczego ?
2. Jezeli GWC pod domem go wychladza to powinien miec on wieksza sprwanosc od tego poza domem ? Tylko jakie to ma znaczenie jezeli i tak ta energia wraca spowrotem do domu przez GWC ?

----------


## nydar

> WRRRÓĆĆĆĆ powiedzcie mi co się stanie jak ten wymiennik pod budynkiem ZAMARZNIE, a dokładniej ziemia o wilgotności 25-50% tam zamarznie??? Dom się podniesie?!??!


Jeżeli masz glinę,to jakiś kawałek może próbować się unieść o +/- 5cm.Czy to groźne dla ław czy tradycyjnych fundamentów? Nie wiem.Nie jestem konstruktorem.Ale nie chciał bym aby to miało miejsce pod moją chałupą. Pęknie ława albo cóś.

----------


## herakles

Jak nie! Jak puścisz taki wiuw jak u Jjaśka?!

----------


## nydar

> Ty nawet nie wiesz co znaczy "trendy" 
> Jedna realizacja a trend to niebo a ziemia!


Mylisz się drogi kszhu.Wiem co to trendy.Noszę białe skarpetki do sandałów

----------


## nydar

> Nic. Nie zamarznie bo po:
> 1. pojemność cieplna zmrożonego powietrza do masywnego, rozgrzanego do temperatry studziennej gruntu ma się tak jak mrówka do słonia,
> 2. powierzchia przepływu powietrza pod budnkiem do całej posadzki to kilka procent.
> Ale temat do paplania niezły jak kto nie rozumie o co chodzi


No i nareszcie coś z sensem.Te kilka procent to ogniskowa zjawisk które przy DZ dzieją się na 100m2 przy PC 5kWh.Kumasz? Przy GWC na kilku metrach możesz zamrozić .Np.kawał gliny.A czy glina zmienia przy zamrożeniu objętość to se poczytaj.

----------


## miloszenko

> Miłoszenko, są setki stron, forów, przykładów, projektów - szukaj, czytaj, obserwuj. To jedne z wielu pokazujące, że tak się robi. Jak poszukasz to znajdziesz więcej.


Tak sie robi bo to obniza znaczaco koszty inwestycyjne wykonania GWC, nie trzeba po prostu ekstra kopac. Czy to energetycznie w kazdym przypadku zostalo przekalkulowane? Watpie...

----------


## nydar

,,1. nie, grunt się regeneruje i nie trzeba go podgrzewać bo to się dzieje samodzielnie"
Przypomnij koledze w jakim tempie. Będzie uczciwiej.

----------


## tatanka

to o co Wy sie kłócicie ?

----------


## nydar

Miloszenko .Powiem ci tak .Gentonx założył wątek o temp. z GWC.Tam koledzy podawali temperatury.Traf chciał ze dwóch z zimnej zimą krainy podlaskiej o podobnej długości GWC ,też. Jeden pod domem a drugi poza.Jeden ma +8 a drugi nieco ponad zero i czasami wyłącza.To jest odpowiedź na twoje pytanie.

----------


## miloszenko

> Ty jesteś niemożliwy i naprawdę zabawny 
> Dlaczego szukasz na siłę jakichś pokrętnych powodów a nie poszukasz i przeczytasz jaka jest prawda?!?
> GWC w fundamentach wymaga większej wiedzy bo to kolejna warstwa no i dokładności. Koszt wykopania kilkunastu m2 gdziekolwiek obok to przysłowiowe grosze w odniesieniu do całej inwestycji.


Nie wiem czym Ci sie narazilem ale trudno.

Powiedz mi ile bedzie kosztowalo wykopanie, ulozenie, obsypanie piachem i zakopanie 30 metrow rury na glebokosci 2 m zlecone firmie?

A jak ktos potrzebuje kopac w piasku te 2 metry to tez beda grosze?

----------


## nydar

:bash: 


> Ty jesteś niemożliwy i naprawdę zabawny 
> Dlaczego szukasz na siłę jakichś pokrętnych powodów a nie poszukasz i przeczytasz jaka jest prawda?!?
> GWC w fundamentach wymaga większej wiedzy bo to kolejna warstwa no i dokładności. Koszt wykopania kilkunastu m2 gdziekolwiek obok to przysłowiowe grosze w odniesieniu do całej inwestycji.


Brniesz chłopie .
Zimne schładza ,choćbyś zaczarował,nie da inaczej.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> super, przeczytałem i sporo się rozjaśniło..
> polecam wszystkim co się nie znają jak ja.. 
> 
> ktoś ma jakieś uwagi do przeprowadzonych tam obliczeń?
> jeśli nie to z tego wynika że wymiennik rurowy o średnicy 200mm o długości 57m zakopany od 2 do 1.5m pod ziemią z -20* podgrzeje do 0*C przy cyklu 12 godzinnym przy przepływie 300m3/h..
> 
> zakładam źe policzone jest to poprawnie, więc przekładam na swój przypadek.. mam około 60mb rury zakopanej od około 2,5 do 3,5m pod poziomem terenu..
> 300m3/h w niedużym domu mało kto pcha więc jak będę pchał 150m3/h ale przy całodobowej pracy i lekko głębiej to chyba mogę przyjąć że będzie tak jak tam obliczyli?
> 
> ...


Trochę się ITB na tym nie zna. 
-1- 300m3 zimą to dwa razy więcej niż ITB zakłada na wentylację domową. Taka wentylacja przesuszy powietrze.
-2-podgrzewane powietrze jest przed wymiennikiem w centrali, więc i cieplejsze powietrze wyrzucimy. czyli zyskamy tylko 10% z 2400kWh

----------


## nydar

Szanowny TB.technika do przodu poszła a ty nie nadążasz. GWC i RSŚ podgrzewa teraz powietrze dla domu.Rekuperator to już przeżytek.Zbytek i kasa w błoto.Zużyte ciepłe i wilgotne napędza PPC przy pomocy PV.Wiesz takie malutkie 250-350W.No bo wszyscy izolują jak zalecasz.
Widzisz rżnąłeś tą gałąź na której siedziałeś aż przerżnąłeś.Co za czasy?

----------


## nydar

,,2-podgrzewane powietrze jest przed wymiennikiem w centrali, więc i cieplejsze powietrze wyrzucimy. czyli zyskamy tylko 10% z 2400kWh "
Za taka interpretację zjawiska należy ci się tytuł,,ZŁOTOUSTY"
Gratuluję dobrego samopoczucia,no i sprzedaży rekuperatorów oczywiście.

Dobranoc.

----------


## _artur_

> _artur_ .Zakładam,że policzyłeś dobrze.I ?


i jak tak to sie z tego cieszę jak małe dziecko  :big tongue: 
innych wniosków na razie nie mam, muszę sie przespać to mi się przyśni co pewnie..




> A masz to GWC jak radzi kszhu pod domem,czy obok?


no pewnie że obok, dla mnie z moim małym rozumkiem jest oczywiste że jak dom na tym postawie i jak będzie lecieć kilkanaście stopni cieplej to ciepło tam będzie z domu a nie z kosmosu.. jakby było o tyle cieplej nie z domu to by ludzie pola styropianem przykrywali i tym grzalo domy, a jak nagrzewa się to znaczy że jest izolacja za słaba i jest zajebisty mostek cieplny, nie mówiąc o punkcie rosy w jakimś na pewno nieciekawym miejscu..
dom mam na płycie na 20cm XPSa i nic co nie musi pod domem nie jest..poza tym jakbym kiedyś chciał przedłużyć czy coś wykopać to mam dostęp..
oczywiście się mie znam ale niektórzy piszą tu takie herezje że ja tez mogę swoje dopisać..




> A to wszystko bez wpływu żadnego bdynku. Cuda!


no ba.. 




> to o co Wy sie kłócicie ?


jak to o co? kto ma dłuższego  :big tongue:  ..   znaczy dłuższe.. gwc czy coś..




> -1- 300m3 zimą to dwa razy więcej niż ITB zakłada na wentylację domową. Taka wentylacja przesuszy powietrze.


z tym się zgadzam, jak pisałem wyżej dla MOJEGO przypadku założylem że skoro będę pchał około 150m3/h (jakieś 0,35 wymiany) ale cały czas bez przestojów przy podobnej długości i średnicy gwc, do tego zakopanego głębiej o metr to mogę wyniki przez analogię do mojego przypadku przełozyć..




> -2-podgrzewane powietrze jest przed wymiennikiem w centrali, więc i cieplejsze powietrze wyrzucimy. czyli zyskamy tylko 10% z 2400kWh


wolno i wyraźnie jeszcze raz proszę? skąd 10% ? to już uważam za bzdurę bo skoro nie musimy dostarczyc energii do podgrzania powietrza od -20* do 0*C (mniej więcej) i ktoś wyliczył że to będzie własnie te 2400kWh rocznie to co ma temperatura wyrzucanego powietrza do tego skoro wyrzucamy powietrze z rekuperatora o temperaturze pokojowej minus to co wymiennik odzyska.. o oszczędność jest na "wstępnym" podgrzaniu powietrza w wymienniku dzięki czemu w reku mieszają się temperatury około 1-2*C na wejściu (lub troszkę cieplej) i temperatura zużytego powietrza około 20*C zamiast -20*C (temp. zewnętrzna) i te 20*C ze srodka.. czyli musimy dostarczyć mniej energii z CO do ogrzania czerpanego powietrza..




> Trochę się ITB na tym nie zna.


odnoszę inne wrażenie - miałem z ITB kontakty słuzbowe w zakresie instalacji pożarowych - badałem i certyfikowałem urządzenia i przynajmniej w tym zakresie muszę przyznać że znają się na robocie, więc nie mam podstaw sądzić że jest inaczej w innych działach.. skoro tak to proszę wykazać matematycznie błąd w tym dokumencie.. lub błąd w przyjętej metodyce ale mający podstawy w wiedzy fizycznej dostępnej ogółowi którą będzie dało się zweryfikować inaczej niż "bo ja to wiem"


edit: i jeszcze jedno ciekawe opracowanie
http://www.ibp.com.pl/Portals/IBP/do..._PASYWNYCH.pdf

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> WRRRÓĆĆĆĆ powiedzcie mi co się stanie jak ten wymiennik pod budynkiem ZAMARZNIE, a dokładniej ziemia o wilgotności 25-50% tam zamarznie??? Dom się podniesie?!??!


  Czy jak wyleje Pan niesmacznego drinka z lodem do Bałtyku, to on zamarznie?

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Szanowny TB.technika do przodu poszła a ty nie nadążasz. GWC i RSŚ podgrzewa teraz powietrze dla domu.Rekuperator to już przeżytek.Zbytek i kasa w błoto.Zużyte ciepłe i wilgotne napędza PPC przy pomocy PV.Wiesz takie malutkie 250-350W.No bo wszyscy izolują jak zalecasz.
> Widzisz rżnąłeś tą gałąź na której siedziałeś aż przerżnąłeś.Co za czasy?


 Jakoś nie słyszałem by padały firmy od reku, a kolektory i PV - sporo Np Konarka z która wiązałem duże nadzieje. 

ILE TO SIĘ TRZEBA NAGŁÓWKOWAĆ
BY TYLKO NIE IZOLOWAĆ

 Ma Pan rację Panie Nydar... Izolacja termiczna jest bardzo prymitywna i niegodna wielkich umysłów.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> z tym się zgadzam, jak pisałem wyżej dla MOJEGO przypadku założylem że skoro będę pchał około 150m3/h (jakieś 0,35 wymiany) ale cały czas bez przestojów przy podobnej długości i średnicy gwc, do tego zakopanego głębiej o metr to mogę wyniki przez analogię do mojego przypadku przełozyć..


 To się nie zakłada, a liczy. Maksymalnie 10mb fi 200 na każde 100m3 - to już jest przewymiarowany gwc



> wolno i wyraźnie jeszcze raz proszę? skąd 10% ? to już uważam za bzdurę bo skoro nie musimy dostarczyc energii do podgrzania powietrza od -20* do 0*C (mniej więcej) i ktoś wyliczył że to będzie własnie te 2400kWh rocznie to co ma temperatura wyrzucanego powietrza do tego skoro wyrzucamy


 Chyba niewiele Pan ma instalacji na kącie ( ja ładnych kilka tysięcy)  Jeżeli powietrze wchodzi na reku -20 stC to do domu wchodzi +18st.C Jeżeli powietrze na reku wchodzi 0 st. C to do domu wchodzi też 18st.C ( różnice) są w granicach stopnia. Duża różnica jest na wywiewie - im bardziej Pan podgrzeje powietrze przed wymiennikiem - tym cieplejsze z domu wyrzuci.  Do środka i tak wchodzi to samo. A dochodzą kłopoty z wodą na wyrzutni



> czyli musimy dostarczyć mniej energii z CO do ogrzania czerpanego powietrza..


 Odzysk ciepła z wentylacji wymyślono po to by nie robić CO!!



> edit: i jeszcze jedno ciekawe opracowanie
> http://www.ibp.com.pl/Portals/IBP/do..._PASYWNYCH.pdf


 Szkoda, że się nie znają na budownictwie i nie mają praktyki... nie łączy się wentylacji z ogrzewaniem  - wentylacja ma stały i niewielki strumień od góry w pokojach - ogrzewanie jest sterowane temperaturą i ciepłe powietrze cie może być aplikowane pod sufitem. Stracimy wentylację, komfort --- tak się nie robi.

----------


## Arturo72

> jest oczywiste że jak dom na tym postawie i jak będzie lecieć kilkanaście stopni cieplej to ciepło tam będzie z domu a nie z kosmosu.. jakby było o tyle cieplej nie z domu to by ludzie pola styropianem przykrywali i tym grzalo domy,


Bladzisz,odpowiedz sobie na spółkę z nydarem dlaczego inwestorzy nie izoluja podłogi w nie ogrzewanym garażu oraz dlaczego rolnicy chcą żeby śnieg jak najdłużej leżał na zasianej oziminie... Jak dojdziesz do tego czemu tak jest to zrozumiesz właściwości gruntu.

----------


## nydar

Dobrze w poniedziałkowy poranek posłuchać ciekawych porad.
Ze śniegu rolnik się cieszy bo lambda śniegu to 0,12-0,62 W/mK. Ale jak ten rolnik pod oziminą by GWC wetknął to by mu zmarzła.Ale rolnik jest mądry to i nie wetknie.
Dlaczego inwestorzy nie izolują posadzki w garażu,to nie wiem,ale przypuszczam że to skutek dobrych rad.Mam działkę.Domek nieduży a temperatura w nim o dwa trzy stopnie wyższa niż na zewnątrz. Dlaczego w garażu jest na plusie?To już trzeba sobie dopowiedzieć.

----------


## Barth3z

> takie pytanko ...
> kto ma dolne źródło pompy ciepła pod chałupą...?


R&K ma dwie pętle po 85m. Jedna pod płytą, druga obok domu. Co prawda nie zasilają PC, a GGWC. Gdzieś wklejał nawet zdjęcia pokazujące temperatury w różnych miesiącach okresu grzewczego.
Temperatury miedzy obiema pętlami różniły się o ok. 2oC (pod płytą miał 7oC, poza ok.5oC). Z tego co pamiętam, to po kilku miesiącach temperatura spała o ok. 1-2oC na obu pętlach. Przydałaby się jeszcze jedna pętla u niego poza domem i przykryta 30cm styro. Sądzę, że temperatury były by na poziomie tych z pod domu. Na bazie tych pomiarów można jednak stwierdzić, że GWC pod domem nie wychładza gruntu.

----------


## herakles

Zrobiliście z tego wątku TOTALNY ŚMIETNIK!!!

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> - znajdź taką co przy np -10stC da 5kWh ciepła samym powietrzem,


  Zapomina Pan o górnym źródle. Przy ogrzewaniu bezpośrednim górne źródło ma 23 st.C - i naprawdę pięknie chodzą ppc przy - 20 i mniej. Widziałem jaka jest różnica pomiędzy taka zintegrowaną z zasobnikiem do cwu a grzejącą powietrze do 23st.  W pierwszym przypadku ppc miała grzałkę, która włączała się przy -5...-7 st.C w drugim - grzałki w ogóle nie ma i chodzi ładnie przy -23 ( zimniej od 4 sezonów w W-wie ) nie było.  Przy mojej Toshibie firma gwarantuje COP3 przy - 20 i mogę to potwierdzić. A zimowy COP wyszedł 4. 
W tej grzejącej wodę . 2.7.

----------


## tatanka

Dla mnie GWC dziala wtedy gdy siedzi w wodzie. 1m3 wody potrafi zgromadzic 1kWh energii dla 1*C. Trzeba wybudowac szczelny basen taki min 200m3. Wylozyc to folia i / lub pasami gumy ( wychodzi najtaniej za m2 ) powstawiac gesto zalane woda butelki PET ( male akumulatorki i woda nie ucieknie ) poukladac rury, zalac woda. Zasypac ziemia, zaizolowac styropianem.
Inaczej sprawnosc znikoma.
latem powietrze wlatujace do domu chlodzic PC i grzac CWU. Solarami grzac podziemny basen.

----------


## herakles

> Dla mnie GWC dziala wtedy gdy siedzi w wodzie. 1m3 wody potrafi zgromadzic 1kWh energii dla 1*C. Trzeba wybudowac szczelny basen taki min 200m3. Wylozyc to folia i / lub pasami gumy ( wychodzi najtaniej za m2 ) powstawiac gesto zalane woda butelki PET ( male akumulatorki i woda nie ucieknie ) poukladac rury, zalac woda. Zasypac ziemia, zaizolowac styropianem.
> Inaczej sprawnosc znikoma.
> latem powietrze wlatujace do domu chlodzic PC i grzac CWU. Solarami grzac podziemny basen.


I tu wchodzisz w temat mojej wizji zakopanej cysterny kolejowej, tak z 50m3 zakopanej w jakim betonowym bunkrze i ocieplonej tak z min 50cm czegoś pokroju wełny, perlitu, styropianu czy pumeksu. Wspomagane jakiś ogrodowym GWC.

----------


## Barth3z

było o tym w odpowiednim wątku:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...5%82o-na-potem

----------


## tatanka

Cysterna + bunkier wyjdzie drogo, a jezeli juz to ocieplac ..... od srodka welna mineralna  :big grin:  
Po 1 prosciej.
Po 2 zostanie ograniczona konwekcja.

zbiornik stalowy 60m3 koszt ok 12 000
szambo betonowe 12m3 2 400 ( latwiej oblozyc z zewn styropianem )

Tyle ze sa to wysokie koszty i nigdy sie to nie splaci.
12m3 x 30*C = 360 kWh czyli tyle co nic
1 kWh to jakies 0,6 zl
360x0,6 =200zl 
szkoda zabawy taniej grzac pradem
Potrzeba Taniego  ( do 10 000zl  ) zbiornika 200m3 o temp 20*C splaci sie po 5-6 latach
inaczej szkoda koparki

----------


## herakles

> Cysterna + bunkier wyjdzie drogo, a jezeli juz to ocieplac ..... od srodka welna mineralna  
> Po 1 prosciej.
> Po 2 zostanie ograniczona konwekcja.
> 
> zbiornik stalowy 60m3 koszt ok 12 000
> szambo betonowe 12m3 2 400 ( latwiej oblozyc z zewn styropianem )
> 
> Tyle ze sa to wysokie koszty i nigdy sie to nie splaci.
> 12m3 x 30*C = 360 kWh czyli tyle co nic
> ...


Cysterna z bunkrem to moim zdaniem koszt 40-60 tyś. Do tego panele solarne, ale to już taniocha, czarny chrom jest dziś już taniutki. Ale rozwiązuje to temat ogrzewania na zawsze i czyni je prawie darmowym. Temat był chyba szerzej poruszany w wątku o buforach, gdyż temat o akumulatorach jest zapomniany. Mniejsza o większość. To nie ten temat.

----------


## tatanka

> Cysterna z bunkrem to moim zdaniem koszt 40-60 tyś.


 + panele + instalacja 
80 000zl to jest 130 000kWh !!
Jakie masz zapotrzebowanie energetyczne domu w okresie grzewczym ?

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Ile to się trzeba nagłówkować, by nie izolować.

----------


## jasiek71

> R&K ma dwie pętle po 85m. Jedna pod płytą, druga obok domu. Co prawda nie zasilają PC, a GGWC. Gdzieś wklejał nawet zdjęcia pokazujące temperatury w różnych miesiącach okresu grzewczego.
> Temperatury miedzy obiema pętlami różniły się o ok. 2oC (pod płytą miał 7oC, poza ok.5oC). Z tego co pamiętam, to po kilku miesiącach temperatura spała o ok. 1-2oC na obu pętlach. Przydałaby się jeszcze jedna pętla u niego poza domem i przykryta 30cm styro. Sądzę, że temperatury były by na poziomie tych z pod domu. Na bazie tych pomiarów można jednak stwierdzić, że GWC pod domem nie wychładza gruntu.


mylisz się ...
te dwie pętle pracują jednocześnie i uśredniają temperatury pod budynkiem i obok....
idę o zakład że jak by korzystał tylko z tej pod budynkiem przez całą zimę to po kilku sezonach było by tam znacznie chłodniej niż obok niezależnie od pory roku ...
wymiennik gruntowy korzysta w większości z ciepła zgromadzonego w lecie, to z głębi ziemi jest zbyt mikre ...

----------


## tatanka

> wymiennik gruntowy korzysta w większości z ciepła zgromadzonego w lecie


 dzieki  wodzie  ktora przenika przez rozgrzane wierzchnie warstwy ziemi.

----------


## miloszenko

Trzeba miec pierwsze pol GWC poza domem, drugie pol pod i za grosze ladowac to caly rok na okres grzewczy. Henok keidys wspominal, ze temp pod domem stabilizuje sie ok 3 lat, po 3 latach doladowywania dobrze zaizolowanego GMC 18 stopni nawiewu z GWC nie powinno byc problemem.

Edit: mowie oczywiscie o rurowcu, przy wodnym to nic nie da  :sad: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## nydar

Drogi kszhu słoma ci coraz bardziej wyłazi z buciorów,ale niech tam. Próbowałeś kiedy kopać ziemię szpadlem w zimie ? Ostatnia była niezła do takich prac.Czym się różni GWC rurowe czy żwirowe od zimowych warunków na zewnątrz? Niczym.I tu i tam ziemia styka się z lodowatym powietrzem . Skoro na powierzchni jest zimą zmarzlina,to dlaczego wokół GWC ma jej nie być?
Rozważmy przypadek dla przepływu 100m3/h. Aby podgrzać tą ilość powietrza  z np.-10 do + 5oC,potrzeba najpierw podgrzać samo powietrze o 15oC,potem stopić lud w ilości 182 gram,potem trzeba wodę ze stopionego lodu odparować.To trzeba wszystko przy pomocy energii z GWC zimą zrobić.

Wszystkie te procesy oznaczają pobieranie ciepła z gruntu. Dla 100m3/h czyli 134kg suchego powietrza + 182gram lodu  potrzeba ni mniej ni więcej a ok.0,7kWh.Mimo przepastnej różnicy między masą powietrza134kg a masą wilgoci 0,182kg, Z tych 0,7kWh aż 20% energii pochłania przemiana lodu w parę wodną.Że zimą powietrze jest suche ,nie oznacza że w nim nie ma wody.To jest ta ,,mgła" w mrozy.Ta mgła to igiełki lodu olewajace grawitację.
Aby przy takich parametrach wejściowych  powietrza uzyskać na wyjściu + 5oC,potrzebny jest GWC dł. 20-25mb.
Pytanie.
Na którym metrze od czerpni,powietrze ma 0oC i  jaka jest temperatura gruntu miedzy tym pkt. a czerpnią?
W twoim przypadku kszhu,GWC będzie musiało sobie poradzić przy takich temp.z 1kWh bo ty masz WM z górnymi nawiewami i aby uzyskać to co daje WW trzeba pędzić tego powietrza znacznie więcej.

----------


## Barth3z

> mylisz się ...
> te dwie pętle pracują jednocześnie i uśredniają temperatury pod budynkiem i obok....
> idę o zakład że jak by korzystał tylko z tej pod budynkiem przez całą zimę to po kilku sezonach było by tam znacznie chłodniej niż obok niezależnie od pory roku ...
> wymiennik gruntowy korzysta w większości z ciepła zgromadzonego w lecie, to z głębi ziemi jest zbyt mikre ...


Odnalazłem ten post:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5669651 
Podane są temperatury na powrocie obu pętli.
Jeśli chodzi o zakład, to gdyby R&K miał zakopany czujnik temp. w gruncie z dala od tych pętli na tej samej głębokości to moglibyśmy rozstrzygnąć. Czy nie sądzisz, że ten spadek temp. od październik do grudnia wynika z tego, że w tym okresie grunt traci temp. I to nie ze względu na pracę GGWC ?

----------


## nydar

Złotousty kszhu ja ci nigdy nie dorównam w epitetach i obrażaniu innych.Jesteś niedoścignionym wzorem. Zadaj proste pytanie .O ile będę potrafił to odpowiem.

----------


## herakles

> Złotousty kszhu ja ci nigdy nie dorównam w epitetach i obrażaniu innych.Jesteś niedoścignionym wzorem. Zadaj proste pytanie .O ile będę potrafił to odpowiem.


Po prostu rzygać się chce jak się czyta Twoje posty. Z twoich postów śmierdzi świńską gnojówką na kilometr. Człowiek ze wsi wyjdzie, ale wieś z człowieka nigdy.

----------


## herakles

> Odnalazłem ten post:
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5669651 
> Podane są temperatury na powrocie obu pętli.
> Jeśli chodzi o zakład, to gdyby R&K miał zakopany czujnik temp. w gruncie z dala od tych pętli na tej samej głębokości to moglibyśmy rozstrzygnąć. Czy nie sądzisz, że ten spadek temp. od październik do grudnia wynika z tego, że w tym okresie grunt traci temp. I to nie ze względu na pracę GGWC ?


Czyli jakiegoś mega znaczenia nie ma. Goście tam piszą:




> u mnie ze dwa dni temu przy ok.70m3/h 
> -11* / +12,1*
> wczoraj
> -8* / +11,9*
> w tej chwili
> -4* / +11,9*


Każdy umie liczyć ile to jest energii.

----------


## nydar

> Po prostu rzygać się chce jak się czyta Twoje posty. Z twoich postów śmierdzi świńską gnojówką na kilometr. Człowiek ze wsi wyjdzie, ale wieś z człowieka nigdy.


 ?

----------


## tatanka

> . ..... potem stopić lud w ilości 182 gram, .....


co to jest lud ?

----------


## nydar

> Ty może jesteś upośledzony? Potrafisz normalnie się zachowywać i pisać na temat a nie pier...lić bez sensu???
> 
> Co do pytań to miej szacunek do innych, wróć kilka postów i czytaj ze zrozumieniem. Pytania wszyscy ci zadają od dawna ale albo udajesz albo faktycznie coś nie tak z tobą. Tylko z dzisiaj: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post6116335


Poziom  sięga powoli dna.Ale postaram się odpowiedzieć.
Zakładam,że to co liczyłem dla 100m3/h przy -10oC,to liczyłem prawidłowo ponieważ nikt tego nie podważył. W ciągu doby mając GWC pod domem,wyciągamy z gruntu 16,8kWh .ostatniej zimy z takimi temperaturami,dni było sporo.  1 m3 piachu do podgrzania lub ochłodzenia potrzebuje ok.0,5kWh energii cieplnej( piach + woda w nim zawarta). Jedna doba z temp.-10oC obniży temp.60-ciu ton takiego piachu o 1oC.
To jest moja odpowiedź. Tak.GWC wychłodzi grunt pod domem. Pół biedy jak jest dom na płycie.Przy tradycyjnym fundamencie ściany nośne to niezły radiator.Większy gradient większe straty.Dlatego uważam że GWC pod domem to nie jest dobry pomysł

----------


## tatanka

A ja policzylem ze jak nie masz 200m3 wody o temp 20*C to szkoda zabawy

----------


## nydar

Hopa.Jak można odpowiedzieć na to pytanie nie znając szczegółów budowy posadzki.Czy to fundament tradycyjny czy płyta?. Jaka i jak zrobiona paroizolacja nad izolacją?.
Obliczenia mówisz są złe bo są złe.Ciekawe.

----------


## kangaxx

> ...GWC i RSŚ podgrzewa teraz powietrze dla domu.Rekuperator to już przeżytek.Zbytek i kasa w błoto...


nydar zaczynasz gonić w piętkę?
 to tylko twoje zdanie, masz przeciw niemu stado przepisów, wskazówek, zaleceń, wytycznych i wymagań...

----------


## herakles

mam teorię spiskową.......... kszhu i nydar to jedna i ta sama osoba, która chce z tego wątku zrobić śmietnik!!!!!!

A teraz może mi odpowie na to magiczne pytanie:

Jaka jest przewodność cieplna gruntu (piasku) o wilgotności 25%  :big grin:

----------


## kangaxx

> ,,2-podgrzewane powietrze jest przed wymiennikiem w centrali, więc i cieplejsze powietrze wyrzucimy. czyli zyskamy tylko 10% z 2400kWh "
> Za taka interpretację zjawiska należy ci się tytuł,,ZŁOTOUSTY"
> Gratuluję dobrego samopoczucia,no i sprzedaży rekuperatorów oczywiście.
> 
> Dobranoc.


a co w tym twierdzeniu złego gdy kto ma gwc+ reku a nie swój wynalazek?

----------


## kangaxx

> ...To jest ta ,,mgła" w mrozy.Ta mgła to igiełki lodu olewajace grawitację...
> .


na razie nie znaleziono ani nie stwierdzono czegokolwiek co grawitację olewałoby w sposób przez ciebie opisany

----------


## nydar

Jeżeli w posadzce nie będziesz  miał np.izolacji to strumień ciepła ze strat będzie większy jak strumień chłodu w GWC.Jeżeli będziesz miał 5cm izolacji to strumienie ciepła i chłodu będą  się równoważyły. Jeżeli będziesz miał 20cm ,to grunt zacznie się wychładzać.
Nie znam się na termowizji ale to się chyba bada od zewnątrz.

----------


## kangaxx

> 1 m3 piachu do podgrzania lub ochłodzenia potrzebuje ok.0,5kWh energii cieplnej( piach + woda w nim zawarta). Jedna doba z temp.-10oC obniży temp.60-ciu ton takiego piachu o 1oC


zakładasz ze w luźnym przybliżeniu masz pod domem cirka 45 kubików piachu??? to na słupie ten dom stoi??? a ile w nim tej wody???
i co to jest 


> strumień chłodu.


bo zdaje mi sie ze zwrot przepływu energii  zawsze jest ten sam

----------


## nydar

> na razie nie znaleziono ani nie stwierdzono czegokolwiek co grawitację olewałoby w sposób przez ciebie opisany


Czyli co? Przy -10oC nie ma wilgoci w powietrzu ?
Mam na myśli że ciało stałe a nie opada na ziemię ,tak samo jak pyłki.

----------


## nydar

Nie na słupie.Ale tych dni z -10 nie jest kilka a kilkanaście.Zdarzają się też z -20 .Zeszła zima sroga była

----------


## jasiek71

> Odnalazłem ten post:
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5669651 
> Podane są temperatury na powrocie obu pętli.
> Jeśli chodzi o zakład, to gdyby R&K miał zakopany czujnik temp. w gruncie z dala od tych pętli na tej samej głębokości to moglibyśmy rozstrzygnąć. Czy nie sądzisz, że ten spadek temp. od październik do grudnia wynika z tego, że w tym okresie grunt traci temp. I to nie ze względu na pracę GGWC ?


zacznijmy od tego że ten budynek stoi dopiero rok na tym gruncie a te zdjęcia robione były w pierwszych miesiącach użytkowania ...
poczekajmy kilka lat na ustabilizowanie się temp. pod budynkiem ...
oczywiście ta pętla będzie skutecznie to uśredniać ...
oczywistą oczywistością jest że temperatura gruntu zmienia się w skali roku ale intensywne użytkowanie wymiennika powoduje pewne przesunięcie czyli ma wpływ ...

----------


## jasiek71

> Miały być doświadczenia, miały być pomiary. Czekamy!


jakie pomiary ...?
pięć lat przyglądam się pracy wymiennika i już co nieco się dało zauważyć ... :yes: 
mało danych podaję...?
czy ktoś podaje więcej ...?

daj w "pinez" tej twojej cegle pod chałupą przez kilka sezonów to porozmawiamy ... :cool:

----------


## jasiek71

> Co do przewodności to tu tkwi sedno sprawy. Kolega nie bierze pod uwagę, że grunt a w zasadzie wilgoć się w nim znajdująca, transportuje szybko energię do gwc dlatego tak szybko się on regeneruje.


regeneracja jest przez słoneczko i powietrze pompowane w lecie a nie od spodu, inaczej cały czas mielibyśmy stałą temperaturę na wymienniku ...

----------


## jasiek71

> Ale co tam, pogadamy za kilka sezonów. Ile? 15 lat wystarczy żeby odsunąć ten niewygodny temat?


za 15 lat to dla ciebie będzie niewygodny .... :wink:

----------


## jasiek71

> To wszystko co masz do powiedzenia? Myślałem, że olympa stać na więcej.
> 
> Co do czasu to spokojnie, ja tak często jak ty zdania nie zmieniam.


a co ...?
lata obserwacji i praktyki mam z teorią porównywać ...?
wyliczyłeś sobie to się ciesz ... :big lol:

----------


## karolek75

> W znakomitej większości grunt traci samoczynnie, GWC mu w tym tyle pomaga co nic.
> 
> ...Miały być doświadczenia, miały być pomiary. Czekamy!
> ...


Choc to niepopularne - mam zamiar zrealizowac koncepcje nydara. Jesli ktos mi uklad pomiarowy od A do Z zaprojektuje, znajdzie sie ktos kto wezmie nadzor na instalacja, gdyby sie okazalo zem nadal za granica -daj boze - w czasie realizacji, to jestem gotow swoja kupe cegiel opomiarowac wedle zyczenia. Na moj koszt - pod warunkiem ze to nie bedzie majatek kosztowalo - w inwestycji i eksploatacji.

----------


## herakles

Ale termowizją badać złoże GWC, co wy pier....cie? Termowizją bada się temperaturę powierzchni(np. ścian domu). Termowizja nie zajrzy w głąb ziemi!!!

----------


## adam_mk

Nie pierwszy raz tu piszę, że się komuś temperatura z ciepłem popiermyliła!
JEST takie coś jak "ciepło utajone", którego nie bierzecie pod uwagę.
Dla wody jest ono naprawdę duże.

Adam M.

----------


## karolek75

> Ale co to ma być za koncepcja? I co ma realizować układ pomiarowy?


To ty mi powiedz co ma realizowac.Nie udawaj greka. Chciales pomiary od nydara, mozesz je dostac z innego zrodla.

----------


## herakles

> Jaka jest przewodność cieplna gruntu (piasku) o wilgotności 25%


Wie ktoś?

----------


## adam_mk

"Tutaj jak widać musisz prosto - jak chłop krowie na rowie"

Dobra...
Spróbuję...

Z wodą jest tak, że jest wyjątkowo "głupia"!
Jak się ją "policzy", to wychodzi, ze powinna w 20stC być ciałem stałym - a nie jest!
Dodatkowo - najgęstsza (najcięższa) jest jak ma około 4stC.
A jak się ją chce zamrozić, to trzeba z niej WYSZARPAĆ ocean ciepła, bo w 0stC nie chce zamarzać!!!
LUBI być w tej temperaturze cieczą, ale MOŻE też w niej być lodem.
Żeby chciała się w ten lód zamienić to MUSI utracić dodatkowo gigantyczną ilość ciepła W TEJ WŁAŚNIE TEMPERATURZE.
To właśnie jest to "ciepło utajone" czyli ciepło przemiany fazowej, zamarzania/topnienia.

Cholera!
Że też w XXI wieku są jeszcze ludzie, którzy spali w szkole i mają oczka z guzika (jak pluszowy miś) po patrzą a nie widzą!
Co rok Natura urządza nam pokaz z tego procesu.
Co rok to widzą, ale nie rozumieją co się dzieje - jak tu czytam.

Adam M.

----------


## miloszenko

Czasami pokazujecie to rozne modele rozkladu temperatur, nie da sie tak wsadzic rury od GWC i pokazac rozklad temperatur wokol niego?

----------


## adam_mk

Łatwe to nie jest, bo sporo trzeba się nakopać a i trzeba mieć CO zakopać!
Nie każdy termometr pod ziemią przeżyje nawet dobę.
Ja do tego celu robiłem specjalny układ pomiarowy.

Adam M.

----------


## herakles

> Nie wie ale znając skład mieszaniny możesz policzyć. Tylko po co jak to się zmienia? Lepiej licz przebieg zmienności funkcji


e^(i*pi())-1=0

Po to żeby mieć jako takie pojęcie o procesie zachodzącym pod tą ziemią. Skład jest znany, piasek kwarcowy i woda w proporcjach 1 wody, 3 piachu.

Ktoś wie?

----------


## herakles

"Skład jest znany, piasek kwarcowy i woda w proporcjach 1 wody, 3 piachu."

No więc jak pier.....cie trzy po trzy a najprostszej sprawy nie rozumiecie, która jest tu kluczowa.

----------


## herakles

Do Ciebie i nydara!

----------


## jasiek71

> Wiem doskonale, że mieszaniny o której piszesz nie da się nędznym powietrzem zamrozić i tyle.


przecież dobrze wiesz że wszystko zależy od ilości czynnej tej "mieszaniny",ilości tego "nędznego" powietrza i wielkości samego wymiennika ... :wink:

----------


## herakles

No  ale znowu wdajecie się w puste gdybanie: "no jak jest dużo to się zamrozi, a jak mało to nie, a tak w ogóle to się nie da, a jak by było dużo to by się dało" rozmawiacie o jakimś zjawisku, w ogóle nie biorąc pod uwagę jego istoty!

Jeszcze raz zadam pytanie: Jaka jest przewodność cieplna gruntu (piasku) o wilgotności 25%?

 :stir the pot:

----------


## kangaxx

nie wiem i nie chce mi się szukać danych

zamrozić gwc...
jeżeli jest suche jak pieprz to nie zamrozisz nydar choćbyś specjalnie sie starał bo on juz jest zamrożony
jak pływa w wodzie to nie uda ci sie też bo zima za krótka i za słaba
 :smile:

----------


## adam_mk

Jak duża jest próbka?
W jakim kierunku przewodzenie?
Jaka granulacja tego piasku?

NIE DA SIĘ podać poprawnej odpowiedzi na pytanie takie, jakie sformułowałeś.

Poczytaj co o badaniach której WSR (kilka robiło dość drobiazgowe, wiem, bo sam je czytałem).

Adam M.

----------


## herakles

> jeżeli jest suche jak pieprz


Nie jest!

----------


## herakles

> Jak duża jest próbka?
> W jakim kierunku przewodzenie?
> Jaka granulacja tego piasku?
> 
> NIE DA SIĘ podać poprawnej odpowiedzi na pytanie takie, jakie sformułowałeś.
> 
> Poczytaj co o badaniach której WSR (kilka robiło dość drobiazgowe, wiem, bo sam je czytałem).
> 
> Adam M.


Możesz dać linka?

Rozważmy problem poglądowo:

----------


## nydar

http://www.specjalnoscchk.odt.pl/literatura/Wajman.pdf 
Tabela nr.1 pokazuje dla różnych gruntów widełki współcynnika przewodzenia ciepła

----------


## herakles

No cóż biedne dzieci się w piaskownicy nigdy nie bawiły......... a ja i owszem i nawet teraz mnie się zdarza  :big lol:  i jak się kopnie głębiej niż na 10cm to piasek jest wilgotny. I obserwuje to zjawisko już z 30 lat. Do głowy by mi nie przyszło, że piach pod ziemią może być suchy!

No co chcę zwrócić uwagę. Nie widzicie jaki POTĘŻNY jest ten współczynnik?!

----------


## herakles

Kolejne pytanie, ale teraz Wy, czym się różni w takim razie GWC pod domem, a GWC pod krzaczkiem porzeczek?

----------


## nydar

Moim zdaniem różni się tym,że pod domem jest w bardziej suchym gruncie niż pod kszaczkiem.
Suchy piach,to 0,4W/mK a woda w bezruchu to 0,58  .I nie będzie to 2W a znacznie mniej.Wszystko zależy od możliwości podciągania wilgoci przez grunt w obrębie fundamentów.

----------


## herakles

Podejdź nydar do jakiejś pierwszej lepszej piaskownicy. Wykop coś na 10cm. Sucho?

NIE MA SUCHO POD ZIEMIĄ!!!

----------


## Rom-Kon

> (...)
> 
> Racja, pieprz ma większą wilgotność


A  mielony czy w ziarnkach ????


Małe pytanie: ktoś się tu na forum doktoryzuje? Bo na zwykłą magisterkę to za ciężki temat...

----------


## nydar

Nikt nie twierdzi że piach pod cienką warstwą w piaskownicy to suchy jest.
Jest wilgotny .Ale nie znaczy że jak nie ma deszczu to on ma 25% wilgotności.
1m3 piachu to ok.70% zmielonej mało nasiąkliwej skały a pozostałe 30% to powietrze i woda.Tak więc 25 % wilgotności w piasku to piasek zalany wodą -bagienko.Pod domem nie ma piasku z taka wilgotnością i nie ma on max. przewodności cieplnej .Nie ma aż tyle wilgoci która wypełniła by przestrzenie między drobinami piachu ale jest powietrze .Dlatego regeneracja pod domem jest zupełnie inna niż pod krzaczkiem.

----------


## nydar

> Nie ma co się sprzeczać. Wystarczy nawet latem położyć kawałek jakiej nieprzepuszczalnej materii na suchym gruncie aby na drugi dzień zaobserwować, że grunt pod tym wilgotny chociaż wokół suchy. Dom to izolator nie pozwalający wysychać temu co pod nim.


Postaw gorącą kawę na zimnej płytce o temp.otoczenia i po chwili unieś. Skąd tam woda?

----------


## adam_mk

"http://www.specjalnoscchk.odt.pl/literatura/Wajman.pdf
Tabela nr.1 pokazuje dla różnych gruntów widełki współcynnika przewodzenia ciepła "

A dałoby się tak nieco realniej a nie kabaretowo?
ZOBACZ jakie źródła facio podaje!
Żenada połączona z mniemanologią!
Wsparta doświadczeniami Hiszpańskimi...
PEŁNE REALIA NASZEGO KRAJU!!!

I coś jeszcze...
Może to niektórych nieco zdziwi, ale piach "naturalnie" wilgotny przewodzi ciepło lepiej niż ten "mokry"!
Są powody.

Adam M.

----------


## tatanka

lepiej pomyslcie jak zrobic zbiornik 200m3 na GWC

----------


## nydar

> "http://www.specjalnoscchk.odt.pl/literatura/Wajman.pdf
> Tabela nr.1 pokazuje dla różnych gruntów widełki współcynnika przewodzenia ciepła "
> 
> A dałoby się tak nieco realniej a nie kabaretowo?
> ZOBACZ jakie źródła facio podaje!
> Żenada połączona z mniemanologią!
> Wsparta doświadczeniami Hiszpańskimi...
> PEŁNE REALIA NASZEGO KRAJU!!!
> 
> ...


Tak .Naturalnie wilgotny przewodzi lepiej ,bo pod chudziakiem masz np.12oc i ciśnienie pary wodnej 14,03hPa a pod zmarzliną zimową obok domy 6,14hPa. Dlatego zimą piach pod domem wysycha  i jest bardziej suchy niż pod krzaczkiem.Bardziej suchy to mniej przewodzi i wolniej się regeneruje.Dlatego właśnie GWC schładza grunt pod domem.

----------


## nydar

Cieszę się,że po tylu stronach kopania doszliśmy do konsensusu. Ja obstawiam taką teorię. W pierwszym roku użytkowania (sezon grzewczy) temperatura będzie oscylowała wokół 8oC ,ale w następnych latach będzie rosła,bo wystąpi pkt.rosy miedzy chudziakiem i izolacją  co spowoduje wzrost temp. ze względu na częściową utratę właściwości izolacyjnych styropianu. Po kilku latach nastąpi stan równowagi ,który spowoduje że styropian w posadzce nie będzie miał 0,037 W/mK a znacznie więcej.Moim zdaniem ,obojętnie jaką izolację higroskopijna choćby w części zastosujemy,to GWC pod domem ją zepsuje.
ps. Nie jestem przeciwnikiem GWC ,bo go mam,tylko przeciwnikiem złego posadowienia.

----------


## adam_mk

Dobra!
Niech każdy zostanie przy swoim (rozumieniu tego problemu).
Ja pozwalam Tobie ale żądam, abyś i Ty pozwolił mnie!
Bo?
Bo jak Ci wyjaśnię, zrozumiesz, sprawdzisz - to szlag trafi Twoje urządzenia i zaprzestaną tak cudownego działania, a tej krzywdy Twojej nie chcę!

Niech każdy ma swoją własną fizykę, jak akurat to go uszczęśliwia!
Ale niech przy okazji nie neguje tej NASZEJ - WSPÓLNEJ.

Adam M.

----------


## herakles

No dobra widzę, że łapiecie, zostawcie tę wilgoć, to skoro grunt przewodzi ciepło to skąd się ZIMĄ dostaje ciepło (ale i którędy ucieka) do/od GWC pod domem a skąd do/od GWC pod krzaczkiem? No i jak to wygląda latem?

----------


## tatanka

Zastanawiacie sie nad bzdurami zamiast wymyslic jak wiecej zgormadzic energii w postaci wody dla GWC
TANIO
Nie za 80 000 ale do 15 000zl 200m3 wody

----------


## adam_mk

"Nie wiem z kim. Może Adam bo ja głupoty nigdy nie akceptuję."

Mnie już łapy opadli....
Zamęczenie materiału nastąpiło... chyba... :bash: 

Adam M.

----------


## herakles

Ależ oczywiście że się da taniej. Ale nie będzie działać przez wieki. A i pamiętaj, że grzejemy do 80-90 stopni C

----------


## nydar

Z całym szacunkiem .Może jakiś dowód podparty cyframi że bredzę .Bo na razie to taka dziwna retoryka .Dawajcie.Ja techniczny jestem to skumam.

----------


## herakles

> No dobra widzę, że łapiecie, zostawcie tę wilgoć, to skoro grunt przewodzi ciepło to skąd się ZIMĄ dostaje ciepło (ale i którędy ucieka) do/od GWC pod domem a skąd do/od GWC pod krzaczkiem? No i jak to wygląda latem?


????????

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Wpływ zawilgocenia na rozpraszanie ciepła w gruntach jest w tej tabeli z geologii:

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Kolejny wykres, podobny do poprzedniego. Dla cytowanej 25%-towej wilgotności jest nadal ponad 2W i dobrze ponad 1W dla suchego wyciągniętego wprost z pieca! A takiego pod domem nie ma. Grunt pod domem zawsze jest wilgotny bo są cieki, piach podciąga (vide mokre piwnice) a nawet się mu pomaga (nawilżanie).
> GWC pod domem do dobra rzecz ale jak wszystko, nie może być zrobiony byle jak.


  Na gruncie daje się 10-20cm keramzytu i 40cm  styropianu - keramzyt nie jest kapilarny.

----------


## herakles

> Ale nie możesz pomijać tej wilgoci bo to właśnie ta wilgoć transportuje ciepło!
> Powierzchnia gruntu nagrzewa się poprzez promieniowanie słoneczne i mniej od powietrza. Wilgoć (deszcze, rosa) transportują tę energię grawitacyjnie w dół a tam się ona uśrednia (wyrównywanie wilgotności, cieki, wody gruntowe itp.).
> Ja mam np. działkę na terenie gdzie ok "2km lat temu" była Odra. I gdzie by nie kopać, czy na otwartym terenie, czy w opuszczonej szklarnii to zawsze, nawet pod suchą skorupą, na -1m piasek można wyciskać a na -1,5 woda już się sączy.
> Dlatego też pisanie bzdur, że zawsze i wszędzie pod każdym domem grunt wyschnie jest po prostu idiotyzmem dyletanta


Załóż że nie pada przez miesiąc. Albo całą zimę przecie nie pada! (w ziemi oczywiście)

----------


## matkor

> Na gruncie daje się 10-20cm keramzytu i 40cm  styropianu - keramzyt nie jest kapilarny.


A styropian jest kapilarny?  :wink:

----------


## matkor

> jak się kopnie głębiej niż na 10cm to piasek jest wilgotny.(...)  jaki POTĘŻNY jest ten współczynnik?!


A ten wilgotny piasek/glina to jaka objętościowa zawartość wody?

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> A styropian jest kapilarny?


 Nie sprawdzałem - ale wodę dość szybko chłonie - zwłaszcza z kondensacji dyfuzji pary

----------


## herakles

Styropian jest jak gąbka. Tyle że potrzebuje troszkę więcej czasu.

----------


## herakles

Pod ziemią nic Ci nie wyschnie

----------


## herakles

Bo pod ziemią zamoknie.

----------


## matkor

> Bo pod ziemią zamoknie.


Zamoknie tzn co,w przypadku gdy jest _powyżej_ poziomu wód gruntowych?
Wypełni się wodą tak jak byłby zanurzony w wodzie?
Czy wypełni się wilgotnym powietrzem?
Czy też jeszcze coś innego?  :wink:

----------


## nydar

> Bo pod ziemią zamoknie.


Nie tylko pod ziemią zamoknie .Zamoknie pod posadzką,o ile chudziak będzie miał pkt. rosy.Moim zdaniem GWC doprowadzi do obniżenia temp.pod domem.Doprowadzi również zbyt gruba izolacja w posadzce.

----------


## nydar

Tradycyjny fundament : chudziak,izolacja przeciwwilgociowa, styropian,paroizolacja,posadzka właściwa.
Jeżeli pod styropianem spadnie temp.poniżej 7-8oC , rozpocznie się proces kondensacji między izolacją przeciwwilgociową na chudziaku a styropianem.

----------


## Arturo72

> Bo pod ziemią zamoknie.


:



> Ktoś wcześniej w tym wątku nawoływał do wykonania doświadczenia z zanurzeniem XPS i EPS w wodzie.
> Robię właśnie taki eksperyment .
> Dwie próbki styropianu EPS 70 (pozostałość po ociepleniu mojego domu) i XPS o wymiarach 10cm x 10cm x 10cm w stanie suchym (przeleżały przez klika lat w garażu) zważyłem, a następnie zanurzyłem je w wodzie.
> Suche próbki ważyły : EPS 11g, XPS 31g.
> Po kilku minutach wyjąłem je z wody i tu już byłem zaskoczony. Próbka EPS ważyła ponad 40g, podczas gdy próbka XPS ok. 33g.
> Po godzinie próbka EPS ważyła już ponad 50g, a próbka XPS nadal ok. 33g.
> Na tym nie koniec eksperymentu. Próbki trafiły z powrotem do wiadra z wodą i przyciśnięte cegłami przeleżą tam jakiś czas.
> Zważę je ponownie po tygodniu (o ile nie zapomnę), a potem jeszcze raz po miesiącu.
> 
> ...





> Ciąg dalszy eksperymentu.
> Sprawdziłem już to, o co prosił *maq73*. Po dwóch dniach EPS spokojnie wypłynął na powierzchnię, chociaż trochę wody jednak się napił.
> Zaraz po wyjęciu z wody i po powierzchniowym osuszeniu próbka ważyła 65g. Jednak woda była z nią bardzo słabo związana. Już po kilku minutach dosłownie wyciekła z niej woda. Po 10 minutach od wyjęcia wody masa próbki spadła do 45g, a po 20 minutach 35g.
> Dla porównania próbka XPS ważyła po wyjęciu 35g, po 10minutach 34g, a po 20minutach 33g.
> 
> Obie próbki trafią znowu do wiadra z wodą przyciśnięte cegłami . Tym razem będą tam leżały 2 tygodnie, a może nawet miesiąc (jak sobie o nich nie przypomnę na czas  ).
> Wyniki oczywiście opiszę.
> 
> Jakie wnioski można na razie wyciągnąć z tego eksperymentu.
> ...

----------


## nydar

Ewidentnie HenoK dowiódł,ze EPS chłonie wilgoć.Skoro próbka ważyła 11g a na końcu eksperymentu 12g (leżąc w garażu ponad miesiąc) to ni mniej ni więcej przybrała 9,16%.Sporo. A  dział się to w warunkach gdzie ciśnienie pary w styropianie  i garażu było różne,więc mógł schnąć .Pod posadzką takich warunków nie ma.

----------


## nydar

> To zła tradycja Styropian nie jest trudno zabezpieczyć przed wilgocią. A jak jej nie ma to co ma się niby wykraplać...


Podaj w takim razie sposób aby zabezpieczyć się prze wilgotnością

----------


## nydar

Możesz podać skąd informacja że naście procent wilgoci w styropianie to tylko kilka procent spadku na lambdzie.
Po co w takim razie podawać tego typu badania,skoro są niewiarygodne.Może tak mu wyszło że było 11,0g i 12,0g. 
a to jest 9,16%.

----------


## nydar

> Izolacja przeciwwilgociowa - słyszałeś o czymś takim?
> Jak nie to poczytaj temat o posadzkach na gruncie - kilku pisze, że po latach styro w posadzce "jak pieprz".


Paroizolacja na styropianie to równowartość 20 - 25 m powietrza.Daje taki opór dla pary wodnej co 25mb powietrza. Mówię o wilgoci napływającej z wnętrza domu do styropianu. Co by nie wspomnieć o szpilowaniu ogrzewania podłogowego do styropianu przez paroizolację czy montaż jej na zakładkę.A co z połączeniem ze ścianą?

----------


## jasiek71

że tak się wetknę ...
a jak ja mam na gruncie czarną folię , potem beton, potem styropian , potem taką folię srebrną, potem wylewka z ogrzewaniem to dobrze czy źle ...???

----------


## nydar

> że tak się wetknę ...
> a jak ja mam na gruncie czarną folię , potem beton, potem styropian , potem taką folię srebrną, potem wylewka z ogrzewaniem to dobrze czy źle ...???


A masz GWC pod domem?

----------


## jasiek71

> A masz GWC pod domem?


nooo..., ostatnie 8mb rury leci pod budynkiem tak z 1,5m poniżej poziomu "0"...
ja nie mam nawet izolacji fundamentów więc generalnie to mi zwisa czy ta rura generuje jakieś straty ...

----------


## herakles

rozpocznie się kondensacja, aha a ILE tej wody się tam skondensuje? ILE PYTAM!?

----------


## nydar

Jeszcze napisz jasiek ile masz styropianu pod posadzką.

----------


## nydar

> rozpocznie się kondensacja, aha a ILE tej wody się tam skondensuje? ILE PYTAM!?


Odpowiedź była by wróżeniem z fusów. Temp.pod chudziakiem ( oczywiście bez GWC)  i budowa przegrody określi faktyczną lambdę izolacji a nie tą napisaną przez producenta. Jeżeli lambda wyjdzie wyższa,to będzie oznaczało że izolacja jest zawilgocona.
Nie znam badań mówiących o ile każdy stopień wilgotności zmienia lambdę styropianu.

----------


## tatanka

[email protected] hipolicie

To czy styropian chlonie wode czy nie nie ma wiekszego znaczenia !
Najwazniejsze zeby byl jak wodoodporny ruski zegarek ( wode wpusci nie wypusci ).
Jezeli ta woda zostanie uwieziona tam raz to ok.
Wiesz na jakiej zasadzie mokry ( ten z pianki ) skafander grzeje nurka ?
Nie pozwala wodzie na swobodny przeplyw przy ciele. Cialo ogrzewa wode raz , a kombinezon nie pozwala na wymiane tej ogrzanej z otoczeniem !!

----------


## nydar

> A temp. pod chudziakiem oczywiście z GWC już NIE określi faktycznej lambdy izolacji. Fajna ta nydarowa fizyka.


Przekłamie wynik.

----------


## nydar

> [email protected] hipolicie
> 
> To czy styropian chlonie wode czy nie nie ma wiekszego znaczenia !
> Najwazniejsze zeby byl jak wodoodporny ruski zegarek ( wode wpusci nie wypusci ).
> Jezeli ta woda zostanie uwieziona tam raz to ok.
> Wiesz na jakiej zasadzie mokry ( ten z pianki ) skafander grzeje nurka ?
> Nie pozwala wodzie na swobodny przeplyw przy ciele. Cialo ogrzewa wode raz , a kombinezon nie pozwala na wymiane tej ogrzanej z otoczeniem !!


Bo woda w piance jest izolatorem a para wodna przewodnikiem.

----------


## herakles

Poddaje się  :good night:

----------


## nydar

> O ile? Czyżby
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Bo rura będzie wychładzć a posadzka podgrzewać .Ustali się stan równowagi temperaturowej, który nie będzie odzwierciedlał faktycznych strat przez wilgotny styropian.Np.dla 20cm styropianu,pod chudziakiem powinno być 5-6oC. Dla 10cm styropianu i GWC pod domem,też może być 5-6oC  mimo że U dla jednego i drugiego przykładu będzie inne. A tylko dla tego bo GWC wychłodzi a przez to wynik będzie przekłamany.

----------


## Arturo72

> Bo rura będzie wychładzć a posadzka podgrzewać .Ustali się stan równowagi temperaturowej, który nie będzie odzwierciedlał faktycznych strat przez wilgotny styropian.Np.dla 20cm styropianu,pod chudziakiem powinno być 5-6oC. Dla 10cm styropianu i GWC pod domem,też może być 5-6oC mimo że U dla jednego i drugiego przykładu będzie inne. A tylko dla tego bo GWC wychłodzi a przez to wynik będzie przekłamany.


Szok
 :smile: 
Karolek,miloszenko,qubic współczuje mentora,chociaż moze nie wspólczuje,Wy mu wierzycie bezgranicznie jak sekta Ojca Dyrektora  :wink:

----------


## nydar

Zlitujcie się nad sobą i albo pokażcie jakieś cyfry które by zaprzeczały temu o czym piszę,  albo przestańcie uprawiać chciejstwo,że GWC pod domem ma wyższą temperaturę od tego pod krzaczkiem za darmo a nie z ciepła domu.
Dobranoc.

----------


## Arturo72

> Zlitujcie się nad sobą i albo pokażcie jakieś cyfry które by zaprzeczały temu o czym piszę,  albo przestańcie uprawiać chciejstwo,że GWC pod domem ma wyższą temperaturę od tego pod krzaczkiem za darmo a nie z ciepła domu.
> Dobranoc.


Widocznie mój GWC nie dostatecznie "zmroził" grunt lub dom za mało "podgrzał" grunt:



Temperatura mierzona na wysokości 1m od wejścia GWC do domu.

----------


## Arturo72

I żebyś zrozumiał o co kaman,fotka z temperatury z GWC sprzed chwili gdzie na zewnątrz jest aktualnie 9,2st.C,cuda Panie,cuda...bez GMC,bez odzysku ze ścieków,bez solarów,bez innych badziewii,zwykły GWC pod domem a przecież to lato.
Po prostu magazynuję energię na zimę  :wink:

----------


## matkor

> styro chłonie tylko do nastu procent i traci przez to tylko kilka procent izolacyjności.


Nalezy podkreślić że, *zalany wodą* - chłonie,  a po ustąpieniu wody sprawnie się jej pozbywa. 
To że styropian kapilarnie nic nie podciąga udało się już doczytać nawet naszemu forumowemu guru od izolacji. Summa summarum wychodzi że właściwości styropianu zasypanego pod ziemią *powyżej poziomu wód gruntowych* są zbliżone do właściwości styropianu umieszczonego np w saunie.
Teraz  wystarczy doczytać o ile się zmienia przewodność cieplna, gdy styropian wypełnony jest wilgotnym powietrzem czy też suchym  :wink: .  Ja strzelam że poniżej procenta  :wink: . Myle się? 
Mit degradacji styropianu pod zieminą mamy już obalony?

----------


## miloszenko

> Szok
> 
> Karolek,miloszenko,qubic współczuje mentora,chociaż moze nie wspólczuje,Wy mu wierzycie bezgranicznie jak sekta Ojca Dyrektora


Nie martw sie o mnie i o innych. Poki co nikt na nikim zlamanego grosza nie zarobil, w przeciwienstwie do Ciebie, masz swoje powody pisac tak cyz inaczej.

Ja w ten spor o minusy GWC pod domem sie nie wlaczam, tak tylko na logike jesli mam poki co wybor to czesc GWC dam obok domu a druga czesc pod domem, tak zeby nie pchac tam nigdy temperatury ujemnej. Bedzie wilk syty i owca cala.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## miloszenko

Moze nie sledziles wszystkiego na biezaco, ale nie chcac za duzo roztrzasac to nie jest to w dobrym tobie aby osoba, ktora najpierw nieoficjalnie naganiala na PC, WM i inne, ktora pozniej rownoczesnie posiadala 2 konta na FM komercyjne i prywatne i nie widziala w tym problemu, ktora w koncu pochwalila sie wyjatkowo niskim kosztem instalacji gdzie okazalo sie ze jej koszt faktyczny byl rozliczony z bylym wspolnikiem nie powinna robic osobistych wycieczek i stawiac sie ponad wszystko.

Nigdzie nie pisalem, ze wszystko co maja Nydar czy Jasiek kazdy i wszedzie powinien robic za grube miliony.

Za to wiele z ich rozwiazan pokazuje ich wyzszosc nad tymi bardziej "komercyjnymi" mimo, iz sa czesto i tansze i prostrze, a bywaja nawet bezobslugowe.

Osobiscie bylem, widzialem i podzielilem sie wrazeniami. Czy to jest powod aby uwazac mnie za kogos wyjatkowo naiwnego?

Co do tematu watku: Arturo zrobil GWC choc zawsze twierdzil, ze nie ma on racji bytu, wiec chyba zrobil go na zlosc sobie.

Ty zrobiles GWC bezposrednio wciagajac zimowe powietrze pod dom, co dla mnie budzi mieszane uczucia, choc zgodze sie, ze znaczaco wyzszych strat z tego powodu sie nie spodziewam, ale my tu walczymy o kazdy pojedynczy KWh  :smile:  

Masz tez to powietrze nieodizolowane od ziemi pod domem, co juz w 1 przypadku (w 1 opisanym) zle sie dla inwestora skonczylo. Niby tylko 1 osoba ale ile jest osob na FM co maja GWC maxowe?

Jesli mam wybor to wybieram GWC szczelne, moge miec nawet w mojej glinie rurowca jako ze w dobrej cenie moge zrobic z rury PE fi 160 zgrzewanej na laczeniach ( mam firme co moze mi te rurki zgrzac tak dobrze, jak w sieciach wodociagowych).

----------


## miloszenko

> Arturo po zrobieniu i wypróbowania GWC twierdzi,że przy rekuperatorze GWC nie ma racji bytu,bo mało a właściwie nic nie daje,poza nie dopuszczeniem do zamarzniecia wymiennika.Mam drogą grzalke za 500zł 
> Dorabianie teorii do zasadności GWC bez reku jest śmieszne i nie na dzisiejsze czasy.


No tak, zrobiles GWC zeby sobie udowodnic, ze jest bez sensu.

Bo jak inni zrobili cos w domu zeby sprawdzic czy dziala to wszystkim ublizasz ze pieniadze wydane w bloto, tzn. tylko Tobie wolno wydac kase bez sensu.

Masz prysznic w pom. gosp. choc miales go nie miec bo w nim sie umyc do czystego podobno nie da.

Te dzisiejsze czasu to rozumiem czas instalacji z dziesiatki tys zeby roczne rachunki obnizyc z 1200 do 700 ...

P.S. Pisales, ze zuzywasz wody 12 m3, no patrz, ja zuzywam 11 m3 a sie w wannie kapie tylko corka, i to ma wody max 80 litrow, to jak to jest kapiesz sie w tej wannie czy nie? BO jedna wanna to tak ze 150 litrow mysle, moze 200, moze sam okresl ile wody wlewasz, razy 30 dni to powinienes 4-5 kubikow wiecej zuzyc jak nic.

----------


## miloszenko

> Zrobiłem kilka rzeczy inaczej niż wszyscy ale nie spuszczam się jak niektórzy,jakie to rozwiązania  są zajebiste a inne nie nadają się do niczego.
> 
> Nydar do tej pory nie odpowiedział na moje pytanie dot.kosztów całej instalacj,gdyby odpowiedział to wyszło by szydlo z worka jakie to "tanie" rozwiązanie.
> Dla rozwaznych inwestorów jest oczywiste,że WM z reku może być znacznie tańsza od jego rozwiązania i dlatego  tworzy dziwne teorię o wydajnosciach,zamrazaniu gruntu,chłodzenia domu itp.


Nydar ksozty podal na jednej z pierwszych stron swojego watku, przeczytaj sobie.

WM z reku moze byc tansza od zestawu GMC, GWC i paru dodatkow, tylko WM nie daje tych samych efektow, zwlaszcza latem.

Te wszystkei dodatki sa wylacznie na okres grzewczy.

Oprocz ostatnich opini co do GWC pod domem (dosc skrajnych) pozostale poglady Nydara pochodza z obserwacji o doswiadczen instalacji ktora ma (ja tez bede ogladal ale w okresie grzewczym, wtedy jest sens).

Dzisiaj juz wiem, ze min w domu to GWC wspomagane wentylami. To rozwiazanie w zwroci sie po max 2-3 latach przy nawiewie na grawitacji temp. 7-8 stopni.

Jesli w konretnym domu reku bedzie dawal oszczednosci min te 350-400 zl rocznie wtedy mozna sie nad nim zastanowic.

Jesli u CIebie pomiar nawiwewu pokazuje 15 stopni to ja sie o rozwiazanie bez reku nie boje.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Te dzisiejsze czasu to rozumiem czas instalacji z dziesiatki tys zeby roczne rachunki obnizyc z 1200 do 700 ...


  Odzysk ciepła z wentylacji, wprowadzono w jednym celu: by zrezygnować z centralnego ogrzewania - trochę droższa wentylacja a sporo tańsze ogrzewanie - obniżały koszty inwestycyjne na tyle, że wystarczało jeszcze na dołożenie izolacji i już było śmiesznie tanio.

----------


## Dars

> Masz tez to powietrze nieodizolowane od ziemi pod domem, co juz w 1 przypadku (w 1 opisanym) zle sie dla inwestora skonczylo. Niby tylko 1 osoba ale ile jest osob na FM co maja GWC maxowe.


Możesz rozwinąć trochę temat (ewentualnie link do tego tematu) u kogo i co się stało? Z braku czasu nie za często śledzę tematy forum, a sam mam GWC maxowe, więc byłbym zainteresowany.

----------


## nydar

Kszhu zaczynam się gubić .Z jednej strony jesteś zwolennikiem GWC pod domem ,twierdząc ,że to nie ma znaczenia na straty przez posadzkę a w fundamencie tradycyjnym nie ma wpływu na wymianę ciepła przez mury nośne.Z drugiej strony dałeś część na zewnątrz ,część pod. Skoro GWC nie ma wpływu na straty budynku to dlaczego nie dałeś czerpni w fundamencie? Zaoszczędził byś na styropianie którym przykryłeś zewnętrzne GWC.
Arturo tak zrobił i jest zadowolony.

----------


## jasiek71

> Wentylacja samym GWC, zwłaszcza zimą (~6stC) i zwłaszcza w jednym punkcie (sławna WC - wentylacja cudowna) na pewno nie będzie komfortowa. Chłodzenie w centrum domu to kompletna pomyłka.


 :big lol: 
to teraz powiedz mi / nam jak to jest że ludziska którzy bywali i bywają w mojej chałupie mają zupełnie inne zdanie ... :yes:

----------


## nydar

http://www.budujemydom.pl/wentylacja...np-pod-garazem

----------


## nydar

http://www.ibp.com.pl/Portals/IBP/docs/tagi/GWC.pdf 
Dla ciągłej pracy GWC to 150m3/h.Nie za dużo jak dla WM

----------


## Barth3z

> Arturo po zrobieniu i wypróbowania GWC twierdzi,że przy rekuperatorze GWC nie ma racji bytu,bo mało a właściwie nic nie daje,poza nie dopuszczeniem do zamarzniecia wymiennika.Mam drogą grzalke za 500zł


Ta droga grzałka za 500zł nie ma kosztów eksploatacyjnych. Grzałka ma to do siebie, że jak działa to pobiera prąd, GWC nie. Ja wolę GWC.




> Dzisiaj juz wiem, ze min w domu to GWC wspomagane wentylami. To rozwiazanie w zwroci sie po max 2-3 latach przy nawiewie na grawitacji temp. 7-8 stopni.
> 
> Jesli w konretnym domu reku bedzie dawal oszczednosci min te 350-400 zl rocznie wtedy mozna sie nad nim zastanowic.
> 
> Jesli u CIebie pomiar nawiwewu pokazuje 15 stopni to ja sie o rozwiazanie bez reku nie boje.


*miloszenko*, samo GWC wcale nie jest efektywne i nigdy nie zwróci się w stosunku do GWC z reku. Zauważ, że w okresach przejściowych, gdzie temperatura na zewn. jest na poziomie kilkunastu stopni, ty tą temp. musisz nawiewać do domu. Przy takiej temperaturze nawiewu (czy to z GWC czy bezpośrednio) zabraknie źródeł ciepła do podniesienia tej temp. do poziomu 22oC. Będziesz musiał musiał dłużej grzać w okresach przejściowych.
Przy zastosowaniu rekuperatora oszczędzasz wydatek związany z grzaniem, bo pasywnie odzyskach ciepło z powietrza wywiewanego. Mają już GWC i wentylator wystarczy "pasywny" reku.

----------


## Barth3z

> http://www.ibp.com.pl/Portals/IBP/docs/tagi/GWC.pdf 
> Dla ciągłej pracy GWC to 150m3/h.Nie za dużo jak dla WM


Z powyższego opracowania wynika, że przy współczynniku Re (liczba Reynoldsa) poniżej 10000 przepływ w GWC przechodzi z burzliwego na laminarny. Przy rurze fi 200 jest to przepływ na poziomie >65m3/h. Czy przepływ laminarny nie jest mniej efektywny od burzliwego ? W GWC w układzie Tichelmanna  w rurach równoległych będzie właśnie przepływ laminarny.

----------


## miloszenko

Z jednej strony wystarczy na strychu dac czesc rury od nawiewu zeby odebrala cieplo z wywiewu i za 400-500 pln bedzie reku.

Z drugiej strony nie wydaje mi sie zeby przy nawiewie ok 70-80 m3 i temp na zewnatrz 12-15 stopni dom odczul jakas roznice.

Wystarczy ze slonce zasiweci na godzine i bede do przodu  :smile:

----------


## Barth3z

> Z jednej strony wystarczy na strychu dac czesc rury od nawiewu zeby odebrala cieplo z wywiewu i za 400-500 pln bedzie reku.


W takiej sytuacji nici z GWC w lecie.




> Z drugiej strony nie wydaje mi sie zeby przy nawiewie ok 70-80 m3 i temp na zewnatrz 12-15 stopni dom odczul jakas roznice.
> 
> Wystarczy ze slonce zasiweci na godzine i bede do przodu


Nie dość, że nawiewasz 12-15 stopni, to dodatkowo dom się wychładza. Zyskami bytowymi tego nie zniwelujesz, chyba, że masz dom "mocno" pasywny. To samo tyczy się zysków słonecznych. Mogą być a może ich nie być. A jeśli będą to nie na tyle, żeby uzupełnić braki, no chyba że planujesz dom jak Merkava - ponad metrową ścianę z samej izolacji.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

To lecimy dalej z tym g****m z max-a
Sciany piwnicy:

----------


## jasiek71

> Czy przepływ laminarny nie jest mniej efektywny od burzliwego ? W GWC w układzie Tichelmanna  w rurach równoległych będzie właśnie przepływ laminarny.


przecież czym wolniejszy przepływ to powietrze dłużej tam siedzi zanim doleci do chałupy, uważasz że jak będzie leciało bardzo powoli to się nie zagrzeje / ochłodzi...???

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> A co to jest i dlaczego niby z GWC?


Wygląda jak nalot wilgotnego pyłu gliny lub rozkładających się max-ów.

----------


## HenoK

> Ewidentnie HenoK dowiódł,ze EPS chłonie wilgoć.Skoro próbka ważyła 11g a na końcu eksperymentu 12g (leżąc w garażu ponad miesiąc) to ni mniej ni więcej przybrała 9,16%.Sporo. A  dział się to w warunkach gdzie ciśnienie pary w styropianie  i garażu było różne,więc mógł schnąć .Pod posadzką takich warunków nie ma.


Wilgotność podawana wagowo rzeczywiście wzrosła o ok. 9% (chociaż jak to napisał *kszhu*, pisanie, że jest to 9,16%, jest grubym nadużyciem, skoro moje pomiary były wykonywane w warunkach domowych z dokładnością do 1g).
Jednak materiały TermoOrganiki - http://www.termoorganika.com.pl/file...poradnik-2.pdf (strona 11) podają zależność przewodności cieplnej od wilgotności podawanej w stosunku do objętości.
1g wody ma objętość 1cm3, zaś próbki miały objętość 1000cm3 (10cm x 10cm x 10cm), stąd wilgotność podana objętościowo wynosi tylko ok. 0,1%.
Taki poziom wilgotności nie ma praktycznego znaczenia dla zmiany przewodności cieplnej styropianu.
Styropian wyciągnięty z wody już po kilku minutach miał wilgotność objętościową poniżej 2% (woda ze styropianu po prostu wyciekła).

Moje doświadczenie miało za zadanie obalenie mitów podawanych przez niektórych uczestników tego i innych Forów Internetowych (np. takich, że styropian zanurzony w wodzie przez kilka dni już z niej nie wypłynie), ale nie mam ani ambicji, ani środków, aby prowadzić profesjonalne badania naukowe w tej dziedzinie.

----------


## jasiek71

> Tu nie chodzi o prędkość tylko o sposób.
> Gdyby przy tej prędkości udało sie osiągnąć przepływ wzburzony to można by osiągnąć jeszcze wyższą temp.


jeżeli powietrze osiąga temp. gruntu to jak jeszcze chcesz podgrzać / ochłodzić i czym ...???

----------


## qubic

> To lecimy dalej z tym g****m z max-a
> Sciany piwnicy:


a maxy masz na tej głębokości co ten ślad rdzawy na bloczkach w piwnicy?

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> a maxy masz na tej głębokości co ten ślad rdzawy na bloczkach w piwnicy?


TE ślady w tej chwili są około pół metra nad ziemią. To ściana piwnicy, jeszcze nieocieplona.
GWC jest 2 metry niżej. Ślady są w tych pomieszczeniach w których wietrzę czyli powietrze z GWC ma ułatwiony wylot przez uchylone okno. Brak drzwi wewnętrznych.
Jedno najmniejsze pomieszczenie nie ma otwartego okna. Tam jest czysto.

----------


## szczukot

> a maxy masz na tej głębokości co ten ślad rdzawy na bloczkach w piwnicy?


Jak dla mnie, to po prostu rdza przebila sie z pretow. I nie ma to zadnego zwiazku z GWC.
U mnie strop w garazu jest systemowy : belki + pustaki. To mimo tynku 1 cm i podwojnego malowania, to moge wskazac kazda z beleke wyraznie gdzie jest. Tak sie przebija.

Fantom

----------


## Rom-Kon

> TE ślady w tej chwili są około pół metra nad ziemią. To ściana piwnicy, jeszcze nieocieplona.
> GWC jest 2 metry niżej. Ślady są w tych pomieszczeniach w których wietrzę czyli powietrze z GWC ma ułatwiony wylot przez uchylone okno. Brak drzwi wewnętrznych.
> Jedno najmniejsze pomieszczenie nie ma otwartego okna. Tam jest czysto.


Wykwit solny? jak to dokładnie wygląda?Widać kryształki? Igiełki? Twarde? Miękkie?

----------


## qubic

> TE ślady w tej chwili są około pół metra nad ziemią. To ściana piwnicy, jeszcze nieocieplona.
> GWC jest 2 metry niżej. Ślady są w tych pomieszczeniach w których wietrzę czyli powietrze z GWC ma ułatwiony wylot przez uchylone okno. Brak drzwi wewnętrznych.
> Jedno najmniejsze pomieszczenie nie ma otwartego okna. Tam jest czysto.


a to pomieszczenie czyste ma ścianę zewnętrzną ? rozumiem że ślady są na zewnętrznych ścianach czy wszystkich?

----------


## qubic

> Wykwit solny? jak to dokładnie wygląda?Widać kryształki? Igiełki? Twarde? Miękkie?


nie to nie jest wykwit solny

----------


## SzymonD

Witam.
Właśnie rozpocząłem swoją przygodę pod tytułem "budowanie"
Wcześniej około rok czasu siedziałem i zbierałem info o różnych technologiach (w większości na tym forum).
Przeglądałem również ten wątek ale nie pamiętam na której str skończyłem (na pewno ponad 100-ka).
Po uprzątnięciu działki wyszły dość spore różnice terenu i powstała koncepcja budowy żwirowca pod budynkiem-pod płytą fundamentową.
Przypominam sobie że gdzieś taki temat był poruszany ale jak go czytałem to nie było jednoznacznej odpowiedzi na pytanie CZY TAK SIĘ DA? 
Warunki gruntowe dobre (tzn nie ma wody , po prostu różne żwiry/piaski). Powierzchnia płyty to około 100m2 (takie mieszkanko :smile:   )
Dajcie znać czy ktoś już coś takiego robił lub zamierza robić  i jak to wygląda. Sytuacja jest dość nagląca bo wykopy ruszyły a płytę trzeba zrobić przed zimą.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Przed chwilą wróciłem z budowy.
Brązowy nalot jest na wszystkich ścianach w górnej części, czyli w okolicach wieńca.
Jedna ściana piwnicy była ocieplona przed zimą zeszłego roku. Nalot jest i na tej częśći. Największy jest na tej która jest najdalej od wylotu z GWC (ten kawałek z folią).
Na wewnętrznych także jest brązowy nalot.
Wykwity solne miałem już po zimie 2011/2012.
Jednak brązowy nalot pojawił się w tym roku, kiedy to zacząłem intensywnie wietrzyć GWC. Stąd przypuszczenie że to właśnie on jest przyczyną kolejnego problemu.
Tak jak pisałem wcześniej. Z GWC czuć ziemią. Nie wiem jak odbieracie takie stwierdzenie. Ale dla mnie to ziemia i czasami stęchlizna

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Struktura soli, nie wiem Czy jest miękka czy twarda. Skoro krysztalki pojawilły się w niektórych fugach, oznacza chyba że GWC wprowadza dużo wilgoci do piwnicy.

----------


## Barth3z

> Instalować krótsze kanały i przepływ wzburziony - będzie taniej


No właśnie o to mi chodzi. Z tego wynika, że 50m rury prostej jest bardziej efektywne w odzysku ciepła z gruntu niż 50m w układzie Tichelmana.
Ale czy w przypadku powietrza jest to znaczące ?

----------


## sailah

klaudiusz_x nie znam historii twojej budowy, no i jestem tak zwany greenhorn w budownictwie, ale dam Ci pewna sugestie.

maxowiec zasysa ladnie wode kapilarnie, a moze masz wysoki poziom wody to jeszcze latwiej. potem ida sole. max sie szybko osusza przy wierzeniu, sole zostaja. dochodzi osmoza. cisnienie kapilarne jest juz bardzo duze, a osmoza jest jeszcze z rzad wielkosci wieksza. krystalizujaca sol kruszy Ci podloge maxa w drobny mak. 

pylki maxa osiadaja na chlodniejszych czesciach muru, gdzie jest wiekszy potencjal na osiaganie punktu rosy, czyli w szczegolnosci fugi, metale w betonie, no i przede wszystkim czesc budynku nad gruntem gdzie gradient temperatury jest bezposrednio zalezny od temp. zewnetrznej.

pytanie skad wykwity soli na scianach. jesli z powodu nieszczelnej izolacji wodnej scian piwnicy to chyba problem przy dobrym wietrzeniu piwnicy, bo w koncu zacznie sie zjadanie muru..
czytalem ciekawy artykul, ze kiedys pilnowalo sie by zaprawa byla duzo slabsza od cegiel, zeby wykwity solne zjadaly ja a nie cegly. zaprawe sie uzupelnialo i jakos to dzialalo. dzisiaj wykorzystuje sie ta technike w zabytkowych budynkach gdzie kladzie sie tynk "ofiarny" ktory trzeba klasc od nowa co kilka lat, ale dzieki ktoremu cegly sa cale.

jak znajde linka to wkleje..

----------


## Barth3z

> Właśnie to chodzi o to, żeby znaleźć tańsze rozwiązanie


Najtańszym rozwiązaniem będzie chyba zastosowanie linearnego GWC zakopanego 1m pod drenażem opaskowym. Trzy instalacje w jednym wykopie - GWC, drenaż opaskowy, odpływ deszczówki a i same materiały do rurowego GWC są tanie.

A co do różnic pomiędzy przepływem laminarnym a burzliwym, to czy przy powietrzu jest to znaczące ? Sądzę, że ruch cząsteczek powietrza i tak wymusza przekazywanie ciepła od ścianek GWC, więc nie będzie widocznej różnicy w temp. pomiędzy tymi przepływami.

----------


## witek_myslowice

> Witam.
> Po uprzątnięciu działki wyszły dość spore różnice terenu i powstała koncepcja budowy żwirowca pod budynkiem-pod płytą fundamentową.
> ....... odpowiedzi na pytanie CZY TAK SIĘ DA?


Żwir w GWC nie może być zagęszczany (ubijany). W żwirze "luźno sypanym" pomiędzy kamyczkami żwiru jest dużo miejsca na laminarny przepływ powietrza sumarycznie 0,5-1m2 (zależy od wydajności 400, 700 i wiecej m3/h).
Pod płytą fundamentową podłoże musi być zagęszczone. Odpowiedz jest oczywista - lepiej budować żwirowy GWC obok płyty fundamentowej.





> W takiej sytuacji nici z GWC w lecie.
> 
> Nie dość, że nawiewasz 12-15 stopni, to dodatkowo dom się wychładza. Zyskami bytowymi tego nie zniwelujesz, chyba, że masz dom "mocno" pasywny. To samo tyczy się zysków słonecznych. Mogą być a może ich nie być. A jeśli będą to nie na tyle, żeby uzupełnić braki, no chyba że planujesz dom jak Merkava - ponad metrową ścianę z samej izolacji.


W Politechnice Wrocławskiej były robione badania efektywności żwirowego GWC - całoroczne efekty widac na wykresie kołowym:
http://www.eis.pl/vtx1800/71-1i2i3.gif
http://www.eis.pl/vtx1800/72-1i2i3.gif

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Co do soli z GWC.
Rura wylotowa ma biały nalot, widać to od 40 sekundy filmiku z kanału wylotowego.Link do filmu w podpisie.

----------


## jasiek71

> Instalować krótsze kanały i przepływ wzburziony - będzie taniej


najlepiej nic nie robić ... :wink: 
będzie jeszcze taniej ... :big tongue:

----------


## adam_mk

Ale tym razem to ON ma rację!
Nic nie robić wychodzi najtaniej!

witek_myslowice
Napisz, proszę, DLACZEGO ten żwir nie może być zagęszczany - a nie, że nie może!
Sam chętnie się dowiem jakichś nowinek w tym temacie.
Oczywistości, jakie głosisz, nie są oczywiste.

MOŻNA umieszczać GWC pod domem.
MOŻNA nawet ŻWIROWE.
Trzeba to robić "zgodnie ze sztuką".
Jak, zresztą, każdą inną pracę.

Przy przepływie bardzo turbulentnym długość rurowca jest mniejsza.
Ale...
"Intensywność" zasysania z gruntu ciepełka jest większa i BYWA (w szczególnych warunkach) że taki rurowiec "pływa" w parametrach i potrzebuje "regeneracji".

Adam M.

----------


## miloszenko

Tez widzialem te zdjecia, ale z tego wyszukalem to firma juz raczej nie istnieje, wiec niestety to zaden argument ze tak robili  :big tongue:

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> 


 


> 1 mln zł dla sklepu o powierzchni 5 tys. mkw., gdzie w ciąg godziny przepływa rurami nawet 30 tys. m sześc. powietrza. Średni okres zwrotu z inwestycji to 6-10 lat.


  Przepompowanie przez te rury za 1 000 000 zł 30 000m3/h powietrza to 25kWh - 
29 kWh x 24h x 170 dni (sezon grzewczy ) = 120 000kWh 
Zapotrzebowanie sklepu 5000m2 w sezonie grzewczym na ogrzewanie ( spore zyski) to na ogół 150 000kWh

  Od czego są barany? By je strzyc.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Pobierz próbkę i na język.


Film jest z lutegp kiedy intensywnie wysuszałem GWC.
Badałem językiem. Nie czuć soli.
Ślady po uprzedniej kontroli łazika zniknęły. Widać że nalatu przybywa.

----------


## witek_myslowice

> witek_myslowice
> Napisz, proszę, DLACZEGO ten żwir nie może być zagęszczany - a nie, że nie może!
> Sam chętnie się dowiem jakichś nowinek w tym temacie.
> Oczywistości, jakie głosisz, nie są oczywiste.
> MOŻNA umieszczać GWC pod domem.
> Adam M.


Napisałem:
"W żwirze "luźno sypanym" pomiędzy kamyczkami żwiru jest dużo miejsca na laminarny przepływ powietrza."
Jeżeli sie go zagęści to "miejsca" te zostaną zmniejszone i opory powietrza beda wieksze.

GWC "...pod domem."
Ja pisałem że nie polecam budowy GWC pod płytą fundamentową
Żwirowy podobnie jak rurowy można umieścić w murach fundamentowych.

"regeneracja":
Tzw syjamski żwirowy GWC pozwala na jego 24h prace

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Zdjęcie:




Zetka, to od mojego badania  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Żwirowy podobnie jak rurowy można umieścić w murach fundamentowych.


 Ciekawa koncepcja, to tak by nie było za prosto. Budowa musi się wiązać trudnościami. Inaczej nie daje takiej satysfakcji. 



> Tzw syjamski żwirowy GWC pozwala na jego 24h prace


 Jaki gwc przy jakim strumieniu, nie może pracować 24h?

----------


## qubic

> Zdjęcie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zetka, to od mojego badania


a ty jesteś pewny że to jest pleśń? bo coś mi to nie wygląda na grzybki

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> a ty jesteś pewny że to jest pleśń? bo coś mi to nie wygląda na grzybki


To se pojadłem.
Pleśń widać na filmiku z podpisu jeszcze w kanale max-owym.

----------


## Tomek B..

> Wilgotność podawana wagowo rzeczywiście wzrosła o ok. 9% (chociaż jak to napisał *kszhu*, pisanie, że jest to 9,16%, jest grubym nadużyciem, skoro moje pomiary były wykonywane w warunkach domowych z dokładnością do 1g).
> Jednak materiały TermoOrganiki - http://www.termoorganika.com.pl/file...poradnik-2.pdf (strona 11) podają zależność przewodności cieplnej od wilgotności podawanej w stosunku do objętości.
> 1g wody ma objętość 1cm3, zaś próbki miały objętość 1000cm3 (10cm x 10cm x 10cm), stąd wilgotność podana objętościowo wynosi tylko ok. 0,1%.
> Taki poziom wilgotności nie ma praktycznego znaczenia dla zmiany przewodności cieplnej styropianu.
> Styropian wyciągnięty z wody już po kilku minutach miał wilgotność objętościową poniżej 2% (woda ze styropianu po prostu wyciekła).
> 
> Moje doświadczenie miało za zadanie obalenie mitów podawanych przez niektórych uczestników tego i innych Forów Internetowych (np. takich, że styropian zanurzony w wodzie przez kilka dni już z niej nie wypłynie), ale nie mam ani ambicji, ani środków, aby prowadzić profesjonalne badania naukowe w tej dziedzinie.


Henok wszystko zależy od środowiska w jakim znajduje sie to ocieplenie. Z zasady dobrego nosa wiadomo, że jeśli poziom wód gruntowych wysoki to poziom podłogi dolnej kondygnacji robimy na tyle wysoki aby mieć pewność, że nie wsadzimy ocieplenia  w bagno, jeśli marzymy o piwnicy to robimy to już na etapie wyboru działki i rozglądamy się za odpowiednim wzniesieniem.
Styropian to tak naprawdę dobrze skompensowane powietrze, po którym można chodzić, Pod podłogą mogą się dziać różne rzeczy ale najistotniejsza jest właśnie ta kondensacja, pomiędzy środowiskiem cieplejszym i chłodniejszym z gradientami rzędu 10 stopni, które jest już sporym napędem dla tych dwóch środowisk, dążących do wspólnego pogodzenia się poprzez  zrównanie temperatur; jednak to silniejsze środowisko jest takim workiem bez dna o pojemności w granicach nieskończoności.
Wkładanie styropianu do wiadra z wodą to nie to co dzieje się pod podłogą.

----------


## tatanka

Niech mnie ktos poprawi jezeli zle licze.
1m3 pow w temp 25* zawiera ok 12g wody
zakladam ze chce to schlodzic do 0*
 ( 25 x 0,012 x 4200 )  /  (1000 x 3600 )  =  0,00035 kWh ( dla wody )
 ( 25 x 1,1 x 1000 )      / ( 1000 x 3600  )  =  0,0076 kWh ( dla powietrza )
czyli 1m3 niesie 0,008 kWh


Juz widze przeplyw laminarny pomiedzy kamieniami  :smile: 
Przeplyw nie laminarny to wieksze opory przeplywu to po 1
Po 2 primo jezeli grunt / rura / maxy czy co innego nie beda w stanie oddac / przeslac wiecej ciepla to nie ma znaczenia jaki bedzie przeplyw.

----------


## gentoonx

a jeśli dobrze liczysz to o co chodzi?

----------


## tatanka

O ilosc zgromadzonej energii przenoszona przez 1m3 powietrza w temp 25*C.
Czy jest o co walczyc.

----------


## gentoonx

> O ilosc zgromadzonej energii przenoszona przez 1m3 powietrza w temp 25*C.
> Czy jest o co walczyc.


dobrze jeśli liczysz 0+, bo jak 0- to hoho  :smile:  "trochę więcej"  :Lol:

----------


## tatanka

tylko po co 500m3 / h ?
na glowe wypada 15m3 / h czyli dla 4 osob to 60m3 / h
lazienka wystarczy ze ma swoj wentylator  4 x 10 + 4 x 10 +4 x 20 = 160 min dziennie ( chyba ze ktos ma sraczke to + 10 min 3 x na godzine  ) czyli jakies 3h dziennie po 50m3 / h
kuchnia zalaczany elektronicznie 2h dziennie po 70m3 / h

----------


## gentoonx

skoro liczysz, że chcesz schłodzić od 25 do zera to nawet 700m3/h nie byłoby za dużo, baa nawet 1000m3/h jak potrzeba  :wink:

----------


## karolek75

> Jak chałupa się przegrzewa a jest się przeciwnikiem klimy.
> Ale zgadzam się z tym, że wentylację można wysterować na rozsądne minima.


Potwiedzam  :smile:

----------


## tatanka

dla 4 osob wychodzi mi jakies 1800m3 / 24h
180 dni  x 1800m3 = 324 000 m3
woda zawarta w pow niesie 324 000 x 0,00035 = 113 kWh
powietrze 324 000 x 0,0076 = 2462 kWh

udzial wody zawartej w powietrzu w transporcie energii jest ŻADEN

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Jak chałupa się przegrzewa a jest się przeciwnikiem klimy.
> (...)


To trza było pomyśleć jeszcze przed budową a nawet przed nabyciem działki!
Po wybudowaniu to żadne GWC już nie jest wstanie zrobić cudów. Może tylko delikatnie wspomóc.

----------


## Barth3z

Przed nabyciem działki ? Co masz na myśli ? Czy sądzisz, że dziłaka nieocieniona powoduje, że nie możesz zbudować domu w którym nie będzie potrzebna klima ?

----------


## tatanka

Jezeli dobrze policzylem to praktycznie nie ma roznicy w transporcie energii przez suche lub wilgotne powietrze. Wiec to co ciagle powtarza  Adam jakos mi nie pasuje

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Przed nabyciem działki ? Co masz na myśli ? Czy sądzisz, że dziłaka nieocieniona powoduje, że nie możesz zbudować domu w którym nie będzie potrzebna klima ?


No kto jak kto ale Budowniczy Pasywnej Stodoły chyba wie że wybór działki pod dom o konkretnych założeniach to podstawa (przy pasywniaku) lub duże ułatwienie. W Twoim przypadku jeśli postawisz swoją stodołę w szczerym polu na wygwizdówku lub źle obrócisz względem stron świata to możesz pomarzyć o pasywniaku. W przypadku ochrony przed przegrzaniem też to działa. Oczywiście w mniejszym stopniu ale rezygnując po kolei z każdego elementu zapobiegającego doprowadzasz do "piekarnika".  Brak drzew, źle obrócony dom bo działka nie pozwala, gotowy projekt - bo ładny i tani (okapy nie zasłaniające, dużo okien połaciowych itp), rezygnacja z rolet, brak wentylacji mechanicznej, słaba izolacja termiczna poddasza, brak tego nieszczęsnego GWC... no i mamy "piekarnik" czyli letnie piekło na ziemi!

----------


## Barth3z

> W Twoim przypadku jeśli postawisz swoją stodołę w szczerym polu na wygwizdówku lub źle obrócisz względem stron świata to możesz pomarzyć o pasywniaku.


Ja pytałem o GWC, a nie o pasywniaka.
Uważam, że dobór działki pod kątem działania GWC to troszkę naciągane. Trzeba się skupić na budynku, a nie na działce.

----------


## gentoonx

Trzeba patrzeć kompleksowo na wszystko, a nie tylko wybiórczo okiem rzucać tu i tam. Na ten przykład czerpnia GWC - od północy, od południa, w cieniu czy na szczerym polu - odpowiedź nie jest jednoznaczna, a miejsce posadowienia czerpni ogranicza nie tyle miejsce na działce, a raczej to do czego to GWC będziemy wykorzystywać, czy jest sezonowe czy całoroczne itd itp.

----------


## Barth3z

No tak, ale dobiera się raczej GWC do domu/działki, a nie odwrotnie  :smile:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Ja pytałem o GWC, a nie o pasywniaka.
> Uważam, że dobór działki pod kątem działania GWC to troszkę naciągane. Trzeba się skupić na budynku, a nie na działce.


Nie chodziło mi dobór działki pod GWC tylko dobór działki tak by nie była nadmiernie nasłoneczniona czyli dobrze mieć drzewo (drzewa) osłaniające przed grzejącym słońcem. Dobór działki pod kątem ustawienia na niej domu według stron świata. Czyli już dwa elementy systemu przeciwdziałania nadmiernemu nagrzewaniu budynku. GWC też jest tylko jednym z elementów i jeśli pozostałe będą zaniechane to samo GWC nie zastąpi klimatyzacji. Ale stosując wszystkie te elementy lub znaczącą większość to może nawet GWC nie będzie potrzebne do chłodzenia domu. Taką prawie dogodną działkę mam teraz obok mojej budowy. Na granicy od południa rosną duże drzewa liściaste. Piszę "prawie" bo są to niestety dęby...

Tak samo uważam że taras na południowo-zachodnim kierunku to nieporozumienie. Latem w te upały siedzieliśmy na schodach wejściowych w cieniu - na tarasie piekło do późna. Więc dobre ukierunkowanie domu to podstawa a to wiąże się z lokalizacją działki.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> (...)
> 
> 
> GWC na to jak umarłemu kadzidło... ale wiara czyni cuda
> 
> 
> 
> (...)


 ...ale fajnie jest gdy z wentylacji dmucha powietrze o temp. 15-20°C gdy na zewnątrz 35°C. Nawet jeśli to tylko 500m³/h   :wink:

----------


## karolek75

> Tak samo uważam że taras na południowo-zachodnim kierunku to nieporozumienie. Latem w te upały siedzieliśmy na schodach wejściowych w cieniu - na tarasie piekło do późna. Więc dobre ukierunkowanie domu to podstawa a to wiąże się z lokalizacją działki.


I tym oto sposobem dojdziemy do konkluzji, ze dom to powinen byc na jakiej platformie obrotowej  :bash: 
Latem, zeby taras nie byl od poludniowego-zachodu bo gorąco. 
Zima, zeby taras ( i zwiazene z tym najczesciej przeszklenia ) byl od poludnia bo zyski sloneczne.
To prosta droga by zaczac gonic w pietke.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> I tym oto sposobem dojdziemy do konkluzji, ze dom to powinen byc na jakiej platformie obrotowej 
> Latem, zeby taras nie byl od poludniowego-zachodu bo gorąco. 
> Zima, zeby taras ( i zwiazene z tym najczesciej przeszklenia ) byl od poludnia bo zyski sloneczne.
> To prosta droga by zaczac gonic w pietke.


No i tym sposobem dobrze jest jak przed domem rosną duże drzewa liściaste. Latem dają cień a zimą liści nie ma i ładnie przebija nasze kochane słoneczko... i niepotrzebna obrotowa platforma. 

...ale z tą platformą to nie jest taki głupi pomysł. Jeśli się ma płytę fundamentową to dorobić do tego obrotnicę to już mały pikuś. Kiedyś wiatraki też były obrotowe - nawet całe nie tylko sama głowica... a budowali je setki lat temu  :wink:

----------


## karolek75

:wink: 

Ciekawe jak rozwiazac problem platformy i podlaczenia mediow, GWC itd itp  :big tongue:

----------


## tatanka

Karolek karuzele kiedys widziales ?
Wystarczy ze media beda centralnie i nieruchomo. kuchnia lazienka w srodku, reszta dowolnie i obrotowo.
http://gadzetomania.pl/2010/06/17/ob...necznych-wideo

----------


## karolek75

Ciekawe ile kosztuje nasadzenie juz duzych?

----------


## Barth3z

> Nie chodziło mi dobór działki pod GWC tylko dobór działki tak by nie była nadmiernie nasłoneczniona czyli dobrze mieć drzewo (drzewa) osłaniające przed grzejącym słońcem. Dobór działki pod kątem ustawienia na niej domu według stron świata. Czyli już dwa elementy systemu przeciwdziałania nadmiernemu nagrzewaniu budynku. GWC też jest tylko jednym z elementów i jeśli pozostałe będą zaniechane to samo GWC nie zastąpi klimatyzacji. Ale stosując wszystkie te elementy lub znaczącą większość to może nawet GWC nie będzie potrzebne do chłodzenia domu. Taką prawie dogodną działkę mam teraz obok mojej budowy. Na granicy od południa rosną duże drzewa liściaste. Piszę "prawie" bo są to niestety dęby...
> 
> Tak samo uważam że taras na południowo-zachodnim kierunku to nieporozumienie. Latem w te upały siedzieliśmy na schodach wejściowych w cieniu - na tarasie piekło do późna. Więc dobre ukierunkowanie domu to podstawa a to wiąże się z lokalizacją działki.


No to ja wybrałem działkę najgorszą z możliwych - zbocze południowe bez żadnego zacienienia (zero drzew) oraz dom, który będzie miał duże przeszklenia w kierunku południa, a nawet gorzej, bo ok. 15 stopni od południa w kierunku zachodu ... Do tego będą miał taras i nie planuję sadzić żadnych drzew, ponieważ południową połać dachu będą pokrywały panele PV. 
Na wakacje będę chyba musiał do Egiptu jeździć, bo w domu będzie za gorąco  :wink:

----------


## karolek75

Uff, sprawdzilem w KW. Nie mowisz o mojej działce....bo juz myslalem ze ktos mnie wykiwal  :wink: 
Dopiero po chwili sobie uswiadomilem ze u mnie to jake 17o  :big tongue:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> No to ja wybrałem działkę najgorszą z możliwych - zbocze południowe bez żadnego zacienienia (zero drzew) oraz dom, który będzie miał duże przeszklenia w kierunku południa, a nawet gorzej, bo ok. 15 stopni od południa w kierunku zachodu ... Do tego będą miał taras i nie planuję sadzić żadnych drzew, ponieważ południową połać dachu będą pokrywały panele PV. 
> Na wakacje będę chyba musiał do Egiptu jeździć, bo w domu będzie za gorąco


pójdź dalej... dołóż 12 okien dachowych - obowiązkowo czarna dachówka, zrób wentylację grawitacyjną albo nie rób żadnej, podnieś ściankę kolankową o 3 pustaki w górę (okap  :wink: ), 20cm wełny bo to spełnia normy, zero rolet - drogie cholerstwo, GWC... co to jest GWC? Spoko... zanim się wybudujesz w Egipcie będzie już spokojnie pod rządami Talibów  :wink: 

...jak już wybudujesz tą wymarzoną chałupę to zostaniesz z nami? Będziesz opisywał co zdało egzamin a co nie? Czy może poczujesz "słodki smak cytryny" i pójdziesz w zaparte że wszystko ok.  :wink:

----------


## Barth3z

A wiesz, że dużo z tych powyższych będzie ?
Np. jest jedno bardzo duże przeszklenie w połaci południowej, będzie też "czarna dachówka" w postaci czarnych paneli PV, wentylacja "hybrydowa nydara", *zero rolet*  - jedynie żaluzje zewnętrzne, z grubością izolacji też trafiłeś - 20cm płyty PIR nakrokwiowo, a GWC będzie, po to żeby reku w zimie nie zamarzł  :wink: 

Zostanę z Wami i podzielę się. O ile się nie upiekę wcześniej lub talibowie mnie nie zaciągną do siebie  :wink: 

A tak na poważnie to uważam, że GWC w lecie nie jest czymś nadzwyczajnym. A jeśli mówi się, że GWC chłodzi to w rzeczywistości GWC raczej grzeje niż chłodzi:



_"W konsekwencji przeprowadzonych obliczeń otrzymano następujące wyniki:
- ilość ciepła uzyskana z gruntowego wymiennika ciepła 2 400 kWh/rok,
- ilość chłodu uzyskana z gruntowego wymiennika ciepła 218 kWh/rok."_

----------


## Barth3z

> To jest tylko jeden z możljwych układów więc nie traktuj go jak wyroczni.
> Puść latem 5x więcej niż zimą a wykres będzie o wiele inny. Dodatkowo w okresach przejściowych omijaj GWC a wyniki będą już kompletnie nieporównywalne.


To są obliczenia dla 300m3/h przy pracy 12/24h. 
Jeśli nie przewymiarujesz GWC, to więcej chłodu nie wyciśniesz,a 5x więcej przepływności powietrza to i dużo większy pobór energii przez wentylatory.
Licząc pobór energii 100W (2 wetyle) dla powyższego przykładu, wychodzi że ilość chłodu (energii) jest prawie równa ilości energii elektrycznej jaką musisz podać na wentylatory, więc to takie dmuchanie dla dmuchania. Efektywności zero.

----------


## gentoonx

Jak sam zauważasz, trza to zrobić z głową  :smile: 

dom + GWC muszą troche współgrać coby mieć z tego cokolwiek.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> A wiesz, że dużo z tych powyższych będzie ?
> Np. jest jedno bardzo duże przeszklenie w połaci południowej, będzie też "czarna dachówka" w postaci czarnych paneli PV, wentylacja "hybrydowa nydara", *zero rolet*  - jedynie żaluzje zewnętrzne, z grubością izolacji też trafiłeś - 20cm płyty PIR nakrokwiowo, a GWC będzie, po to żeby reku w zimie nie zamarzł 
> 
> Zostanę z Wami i podzielę się. O ile się nie upiekę wcześniej lub talibowie mnie nie zaciągną do siebie 
> 
> (...)


Zero rolet... sorry... skrót myślowy: roleta zewnętrzna = żaluzje zewnętrzne 
...chociaż na okna dachowych rolety zewnętrzne

...czarny dach w połączeniu z oknami dachowymi i brakiem wentylacji czyli otwieranie latem okien dachowych.

Nie wiem jakbyś się starał i ile pieniędzy wydał to i tak w naszym klimacie i na swoim wygwizdówku nie wybudujesz domu pasywnego czyli poniżej 1,5litra. Może 2,5-3litry to tak ale nie pasywniak  :wink:

----------


## Barth3z

Dzięki za słowa otuchy  :smile: 

Co do pasywności to nie mam, aż takiego ciśnienia. A wiem, że ze względu na izolację płyty fundamentowej nie będzie, bo jakbym nie liczył to dawanie 30cm XPS'a nie ma żadnego uzasadnienia ekonomicznego. Jak to Henok wyliczył - zwrot inwestycji przy PC jakieś 90lat  :wink:  Reszta do zrealizowania.

Co ciekawe, prędzej mi się uda zrealizować budynek zeroenergetyczny niż pasywny  :wink:

----------


## adam_mk

Zupełnie nie wiem dlaczego Wam chłodzenie domu przez GWC nie wychodzi.
Odpowiedni GWC, odpowiedni układ chłodzący i działa.

Adam M.

----------


## R90

> Zupełnie nie wiem dlaczego Wam chłodzenie domu przez GWC nie wychodzi.
> Odpowiedni GWC, odpowiedni układ chłodzący i działa.
> 
> Adam M.


Generalnie zdaję się, że GWC musi być sporo przewymiarowane aby był z niego jakiś pożytek. 
Nie oszukujmy się, ale wydatkiem 300m3/h nie schłodzimy domu, wątpie, żeby w ogóle to było odczuwalne. Chyba, że będziemy nawiewać te 300m3/h do pokoju o powierzchni 15m2, to zyski rzędu 500W już można zbić takim strumieniem. Ale domy mają zazwyczaj powyżej 100m2 więc taki strumień jest niestety mało efektywny.
Chyba, że tak jak Adam pisał, jest jakiś układ chłodzący dodatkowy, który nam schłodzi to powietrze do 12-13 stopni, to już takie coś może mieć sens.

----------


## adam_mk

Rozważyłeś glikolowca i indukcyjne belki chłodzące?
Kilka takich układów działa i w upały "siłą GWC" oraz kosztem prądu do 40W pompki ludzi w swetrach da się posadzić.
Tylko po co?
Ustawiasz automatykę i ona pilnuje, abyś poniżej 16stC w upał nie zleciał. Bo to już bardzo niezdrowo by było...
No, bo jak się kto uprze robić chłodzenie nogami, to mu nie wychodzi i po klimatyzator leci do marketu...

Adam M.

----------


## R90

> Rozważyłeś glikolowca i indukcyjne belki chłodzące?
> Kilka takich układów działa i w upały "siłą GWC" oraz kosztem prądu do 40W pompki ludzi w swetrach da się posadzić.
> Tylko po co?
> Ustawiasz automatykę i ona pilnuje, abyś poniżej 16stC w upał nie zleciał. Bo to już bardzo niezdrowo by było...
> No, bo jak się kto uprze robić chłodzenie nogami, to mu nie wychodzi i po klimatyzator leci do marketu...
> 
> Adam M.


W sumie jeśli przepływ glikolu będzie dostatecznie wysoki i faktycznie jego temp. po wyjściu z DZ będzie miała kolo 15-16 stopni to jesteśmy faktycznie w stanie to powietrze nawiewane schłodzić do tych 17-18 stopni.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Dzięki za słowa otuchy 
> 
> Co do pasywności to nie mam, aż takiego ciśnienia. A wiem, że ze względu na izolację płyty fundamentowej nie będzie, bo jakbym nie liczył to dawanie 30cm XPS'a nie ma żadnego uzasadnienia ekonomicznego. Jak to Henok wyliczył - zwrot inwestycji przy PC jakieś 90lat  Reszta do zrealizowania.
> 
> Co ciekawe, prędzej mi się uda zrealizować budynek zeroenergetyczny niż pasywny


zeroenergetyczny... czyli samowystarczalny jak Związek Radziecki  :big grin:

----------


## gentoonx

> Generalnie zdaję się, że GWC musi być sporo przewymiarowane aby był z niego jakiś pożytek. 
> Nie oszukujmy się, ale wydatkiem 300m3/h nie schłodzimy domu, wątpie, żeby w ogóle to było odczuwalne. 
> ...który nam schłodzi to powietrze do 12-13 stopni, to już takie coś może mieć sens.


nie oszukujmy się, nie trzeba przewymiarowywać - wystarczy świadomie budować
12-13 stopni nawiewu to komfort do dupy - ale może tobie siedzenie w lato pod nawiewem z klimatyzatora nie przeszkadza?

----------


## R90

> nie oszukujmy się, nie trzeba przewymiarowywać - wystarczy świadomie budować
> 12-13 stopni nawiewu to komfort do dupy - ale może tobie siedzenie w lato pod nawiewem z klimatyzatora nie przeszkadza?


Zdaję sobie z tego sprawę. Ale skoro są zyski ciepła to jakoś je trzeba zbić. Albo sporym strumieniem albo niską temp. nawiewu. Nawiew 18 stopni, 300m3/h na cały dom gó**o da. 
Tak jak wspomniał Adam, oddzielne belki chłodzące, lub klimakonwektory, które mogą spokojnie dać 300m3/h,...ale dla jednego pomieszczenia

----------


## Rom-Kon

...wybudować GWC taki na paręset metrów w kwadracie do tego potężne wentylatory, by-pass całkowicie omijający reku i dmuchać w chałupę o kubaturze 1000m3 tak około 2-2,5tys m3... tak wiem. zacznie hulać halny i gwizdać instalacja ale wtedy może podoła z odprowadzaniem ciepła.

----------


## miloszenko

> ...wybudować GWC taki na paręset metrów w kwadracie do tego potężne wentylatory, by-pass całkowicie omijający reku i dmuchać w chałupę o kubaturze 1000m3 tak około 2-2,5tys m3... tak wiem. zacznie hulać halny i gwizdać instalacja ale wtedy może podoła z odprowadzaniem ciepła.


Nie jest to konieczne.

Kilku tutaj pokazalo, iz wystarczy odpowiednio ukierunkowana wentylacja i nawet przy 500 m3/h mozna spokojnie trzymac temp w ryzach bardzo dllugo.

Wystarczy nawiewac dolem i miec wszedzie wywiewy, cieple powietrze bedzie efektywnie i na biezaco usuwane i nie dojdzie do nagrzewania calego domu ew. strefy pod sufitem, potem nizej i nizej.

Przy typowej wentylacji mieszajacej mozna sobie mieszac i mieszac  :sad: 

Jesli wg opracowan naukowych wentylacja wywiewna jest 2-krotnie skuteczniejsza w usuwaniu zanieczyszczen na wysokosci nosa i do tego mamy wywiew w kazdym pomieszczeniu, to efekt z WM z nawiewem i 1000 m3 mozna osiagnac spokojnie przy 400 m3 wentylacji wyporowej (wywiewnej).

Jak o tym bylo pisane to pamietam jak dzis sam Adam pisal, ze wentylacja jest od wentylowania, teraz jak trzeba dorobic teorii to sie okazuje, ze nikt nie ma nic przeciwko zeby nia chlodzic  :sad:

----------


## miloszenko

Arturo, masz cos do dodania? 

Bo jak nie to siedz sobie i sie przygladaj jak nie ogarniasz...

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Arturo, masz cos do dodania? 
> 
> Bo jak nie to siedz sobie i sie przygladaj jak nie ogarniasz...


Szanowny Panie,  nie ma znaczenia dla skuteczności wentylacji czy powietrze wchodzi z dołu czy z góry, czy z boku.
Jeżeli ma Szanowny Pan dom 500m3 i wentylację - nawet 1000m3 - to wymiana powietrza następuje co 1/2h. Zaś dyfuzja składowych powietrza jest wielokrotnie szybsza i stężenie CO2 i H2O ( to "najszybsze" gazy) i innych bywających w powietrzu a "wolniejszych" gazów jak  aceton, dym papierosowy, siarkowodór itp już w kilka kilkanaście sekund powoduje wyrównanie ich stężenie w dokładnie całym pomieszczeniu. 
 Jak więc Pan widzi miejsce nawiewu nie ma znaczenia dla skuteczności wentylacji. Może mieć wpływ na komfort - zapodawanie chłodniejszego powietrza dołem jest przykładem dyskomfortu.

----------


## ravbc

TB: mówimy tu o chłodzeniu. Twierdzenie, że mieszanie chłodniejszego powietrza nawiewanego z tym najcieplejszym pod sufitem, przed jego usunięciem, nie ma  wpływu na wydajność takiego chłodzenia jest absurdem. Zauważ też, że miloszenko nie wspomniał wcale o jakichś H2O, CO2, czy innych C2H5OH.  :wink:

----------


## miloszenko

Nie wiem po co tu mieszac sklad powietrza.

Sprawa jest banalna i oczywista. W wielu rozwiazaniach komercyjnych tak sie wlasnie zalatwia wentylacje niejako przyspieszajac to co robi natura.

Swoja droga latem plakalem na przegrzanie domu, myslalem ze winne gownie zyski slonecznie.

Po tym jak upaly ustaly i temp. byly bardziej znosne okazuje sie, ze same zyski sloneczne wplywaja tylko na temp. salonu, to glownie temp na zewnatrz ladowala dom zbyt wysoka temp.

Gdyby miec w domu wentylacje wywiewna ze srednim GWC moznaby z tym przegrzaniem powalczyc...

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> TB: mówimy tu o chłodzeniu. Twierdzenie, że mieszanie chłodniejszego powietrza nawiewanego z tym najcieplejszym pod sufitem, przed jego usunięciem, nie ma  wpływu na wydajność takiego chłodzenia jest absurdem. Zauważ też, że miloszenko nie wspomniał wcale o jakichś H2O, CO2, czy innych C2H5OH.


 To też należy chłodne powietrze podawać od góry.

----------


## ravbc

> To też należy chłodne powietrze podawać od góry.


Po to żeby chłodzić?! Z góry to należy zabierać to nagrzane, a żeby móc to zrobić, nie można pchać tam chłodnego. No w sumie to można, ale efekt będzie zdecydowanie gorszy... Mówimy tu o chłodzeniu. Latem. W upały. Nie zimą.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Po to żeby chłodzić?! Z góry to należy zabierać to nagrzane, a żeby móc to zrobić, nie można pchać tam chłodnego. No w sumie to można, ale efekt będzie zdecydowanie gorszy... Mówimy tu o chłodzeniu. Latem. W upały. Nie zimą.


  Domyśliłem się, że chodzi o chłodzenie latem nie zimą. Dlatego napisałem - chłodne powietrze latem podaje się od góry - ciepłe powietrze zimą - od dołu - wie pan dlaczego, czy trzeba wyjaśniać?

----------


## ravbc

To proszę o wyjaśnienie, bo rozwiązanie przez Pana proponowane jest IMHO do kitu (wiem, bo tak niestety jeszcze mam). Żeby chłodzenie latem miało sens, to trzeba przede wszystkim usuwać najcieplejsze powietrze spod sufitu, a nie je właśnie schładzać.

----------


## R90

Czyli wypływ powietrza chłodniejszego od dołu mógłby tu rozwiązać problem.

----------


## miloszenko

> Domyśliłem się, że chodzi o chłodzenie latem nie zimą. Dlatego napisałem - chłodne powietrze latem podaje się od góry - ciepłe powietrze zimą - od dołu - wie pan dlaczego, czy trzeba wyjaśniać?


Ale jak to zrealizowac na jednym systemie kanalow i jednej instalacji?

----------


## R90

TB, za dużo kombinowania. Może zakładać 2 instalacje rur, do chłodzenia i grzania? Bez sensu.

----------


## karolek75

> Domyśliłem się, że chodzi o chłodzenie latem nie zimą. Dlatego napisałem - chłodne powietrze latem podaje się od góry - ciepłe powietrze zimą - od dołu - wie pan dlaczego, czy trzeba wyjaśniać?


Ja poprosze o wyjasnienie dlaczego skuteczniejsze ma byc chlodzenie latem od gory.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Ja poprosze o wyjasnienie dlaczego skuteczniejsze ma byc chlodzenie latem od gory.


 Żeby był zdrowy i komfortowy rozkład temperatur - W naturze jest: im wyżej tym zimniej - jeszcze w czasach prehistorycznych stąpało się po cieplejszym niż powietrze .  Komfortowe systemy ogrzewania i chłodzenie - powinny mieć podobny do natury rozkład temperatur - im wyżej tym chłodniej . 
  Dlatego splity i nawiewy klimatyzacji umieszcza się wysoko a grzanie nisko.
Nie jest przyjemnie gdy chłodno w nogi. 
 Ale może Pan robić odwrotnie... To Pana dom.

----------


## miloszenko

> A to masz chałupę nieizolowaną czy gorące przeciągi robiłeś?
> 
>  Tematy dot. WC (wentylacja cudowna) prowadź w odp. wątku bo to co i jak piszesz ewidentnie przypomina mi zmanipulowanego sekciarza.


Kszhu, sprawa jest bardzo prosta, pisaelm juz o tym iz latem drzwi tarasowe sa praktycznie caly czas otwarte.

Nie mam zamiaru sie odcinac od ogrodu, chociaz wiem, ze niekotrzy nawet jak sa w domu to maja rolety zewnetrze opuszczne po sam dol.

Po ponad 2 tyg. upalow ciezko sie bronic przez goracym powietrzem z zewnatrz. Mi sie nie udalo w tym roku, a samo podpiecie GWC do mojego reku nic nie da jesli nie zmienie sposobu wentylowania...

Poradz mi i tym, ktorzy latem maja w domu za cieplo jak zoptymalizowac wentylacje zeby zmniejszyla to przegrzanie. Sama wentylacje, bo klime mozna zalozyc zawsze ale to bedzie ekstra wydatek i ekstra KWh...

----------


## ravbc

> Dlatego splity i nawiewy klimatyzacji umieszcza się wysoko a grzanie nisko.


Ale my tu rozmawiamy o chłodzeniu przy użyciu GWC, a nie klimy! Na prawdę nie widzi pan różnicy między nawiewem powietrza o temperaturze 18 stopni w ilości 500m3/h, a takim o temperaturze 12 stopni w ilości 2000m3/h ?!




> Nie jest przyjemnie gdy chłodno w nogi.


Jak dla kogo, ja tam w upały lubię chodzić po chłodnych (nie zimnych!) podłgach, oczywiście na bosaka.

Przypominam - rozmawiamy o chłodzeniu. Zwłaszcza w takiej sytuacji jak opisał to miloszenko - w domu cały dzień otwartym na ogród, nawet (a wręcz zwłaszcza) w największe upały.

----------


## ravbc

> Ja wolę prewencję niż leczenie objawowe.


A ja wolę pozwolić dzieciakom swobodnie biegać do ogrodu, gdy mają ochotę, niż wysłuchiwać jęczenia całymi dniami, że się nudzą...  :wink: 

Dla każdego coś miłego  :big tongue:

----------


## miloszenko

> Ja wolę prewencję niż leczenie objawowe.
> Jak chcesz w upały ładować drzwiami gorące to standardowym GWC tego nie zwalczysz ale dobrą klimą powinieneś sobie poradzić.


Nie chce ladowac, mieszkam normalnie...

W koncu dom jest dla mnie, chce go uzytkowac wygodnie i juz.

Musze tylko mu dopomoc jaka instalacje a nie ograniczac dostep do ogrodu...

----------


## Przemysław_

Czym różnią się otarte drzwi w zimie od otwartych drzwi w lecie?

----------


## herakles

Kolejne rewelacje, ja nie pierdziu.....

W ramach doświadczenia proponuję każdemu, żeby se powiesił leciutką wstążeczkę na lampie i zobaczył jakie są ruchy powietrza, latem zimą wiosną i jesienią. Naprawdę to gdzie podamy powietrze nie ma znaczenia, oczywiście wentylację wyporową pomijam, bo i tak nikt jej nie robi, a szkoda!

----------


## ravbc

> Zimą też biegają po ogrodzie.
> Też przy otwartych non-stop drzwiach?


Nie wiem jak inne dzieci, ale moje zimą trzeba jednak nieco bardziej namawiać, żeby na ogród wyszły (choćby dlatego, że trzeba się ubrać, co trwa). A nawet jak wyjdą, to po godzinie zabawy mają dość na cały dzień (i całe szczęście, bo bym na "witaminki" nie zarobił). Latem (zwłaszcza w upały) wychodzą do ogrodu jakieś pińcet razy na godzinę - drzwi się nie opłaca zamykać. Pomijam już tutaj moją własną aktywność "ogrodową". Różnica w ilości wymienianego w niekontrolowany sposób powietrza jest w każdym razie drastyczna.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Ale my tu rozmawiamy o chłodzeniu przy użyciu GWC, a nie klimy! Na prawdę nie widzi pan różnicy między nawiewem powietrza o temperaturze 18 stopni w ilości 500m3/h, a takim o temperaturze 12 stopni w ilości 2000m3/h ?!
  Różnica jest w mocy chłodniczej a nie nawiewie. 
- a 2kW mocy chłodniczej w upał na cały dom - trudno nazwać chłodzeniem .



> Jak dla kogo, ja tam w upały lubię chodzić po chłodnych (nie zimnych!) podłgach, oczywiście na bosaka.


 Co wcale nie oznacza, że ta podłoga jest chłodniejsza od powietrza! Powietrze nagrzewa się od powierzchni podłogi - nie od słońca! Nie może więc być cieplejsze od źródła . Temperatura a odczuwalność przez stopy - to dwie różne sprawy.

----------


## ravbc

> Napisał ravbc
> 
> Ale my tu rozmawiamy o chłodzeniu przy użyciu GWC, a nie klimy! Na prawdę nie widzi pan różnicy między nawiewem powietrza o temperaturze 18 stopni w ilości 500m3/h, a takim o temperaturze 12 stopni w ilości 2000m3/h ?!
> 
> 
>   Różnica jest w mocy chłodniczej a nie nawiewie. 
> - a 2kW mocy chłodniczej w upał na cały dom - trudno nazwać chłodzeniem.


Różnica jet zarówno w nawiewie, jak i (w konskwencji) w mocy chłodniczej. A że chłodzenie z GWC nie jest zbyt wydajne, to już chyba wszyscy wiedzą. Dlatego marnowanie tej odrobiny chłodu na chłodzenie powietrza, które za chwilę zostanie wyrzucone na zewnątrz jest bezsensem!




> Co wcale nie oznacza, że ta podłoga jest chłodniejsza od powietrza! Powietrze nagrzewa się od powierzchni podłogi - nie od słońca! Nie może więc być cieplejsze od źródła . Temperatura a odczuwalność przez stopy - to dwie różne sprawy.


Czy jeśli wiekszość tego powetrza "przyleci" z zewnątrz, to też będzie miało temperaturę równą temperaturze podłogi?Ja latem nie mam zbytnio problemów z zyskami słonecznymi w domu. Mimo to mam duże problemy z utrzymaniem temperatury na komfotowym poziomie (w czasie długotrwałych upałów), bo mieszająca wentylacja, która ciągle jeszcze mam, nie potrafi usunąć ciepła "napływowego", które trafiło do domu wraz z gorącym powietrzem z ogrodu.

----------


## ravbc

> Jak jest aż tak drastyczna to trzeba się na coś zdecydować - albo jest gorąco bo jest lato albo chcemy mieć chłód i potrzebna klima bo GWC ani żadna went. nie ma prawa sobie z tym poradzić tak jak żadne ogrzewanie zimą sobie nie poradzi z non-stop otwartymi wrotami.


Ok, a nie można spróbować zmniejszyć zapotrzebowania na klimatyzację rozsądniej użytkując wentylację? Czy to już tak bardzo się kłóci z Twoją wizją świata, że nie da się przełknąć? To ciepłe powietrze na prawdę gromadzi się pod sufitem i jest to spokojnie wyczuwalne nawet ograniczonymi ludzkimi zmysłami (przynajmniej w moim przypadku). Nie przeczę, że sama wentylacja z GWC może nie dać rady. Ale może pomóc, a w naszych warunkach dość krótotrwałych upałów, to może być wystarczające. IMHO warto spróbować, skoro nic specjalnego to nie kosztuje...

----------


## miloszenko

> Ok, a nie można spróbować zmniejszyć zapotrzebowania na klimatyzację rozsądniej użytkując wentylację? Czy to już tak bardzo się kłóci z Twoją wizją świata, że nie da się przełknąć? To ciepłe powietrze na prawdę gromadzi się pod sufitem i jest to spokojnie wyczuwalne nawet ograniczonymi ludzkimi zmysłami (przynajmniej w moim przypadku). Nie przeczę, że sama wentylacja z GWC może nie dać rady. Ale może pomóc, a w naszych warunkach dość krótotrwałych upałów, to może być wystarczające. IMHO warto spróbować, skoro nic specjalnego to nie kosztuje...


Nie mozna, bo dlaczego mialbys miec lepiej niz inni ? :big tongue: 

Ja to widze tak: w WM u mnie naplywajae gorace powietrze grzeje doslownie kazdy element w domu wlacznie z podloga.

Jesli mialbym nawiew centralny i wszedzie wywiewy to przez dlugi czas moja podloga bedzie znacznie chlodniejsza bo gorace powietrze nigdy do niej nie dotrze.

Tak niestety jest bo jak inaczej wytlumaczyc przegrzewanie podlogi rowniez w pomieszczeniach, gdzie slonce nie trafia?

Przy obiegu dol - gora nigdy by do tego nie doszlo..., wiec prosze nie pitolic ze kierunek nawiewu nie ma znaczenia.

----------


## Przemysław_

> Nie wiem jak inne dzieci, ale moje zimą trzeba jednak nieco bardziej namawiać, żeby na ogród wyszły (choćby dlatego, że trzeba się ubrać, co trwa). A nawet jak wyjdą, to po godzinie zabawy mają dość na cały dzień (i całe szczęście, bo bym na "witaminki" nie zarobił). Latem (zwłaszcza w upały) wychodzą do ogrodu jakieś pińcet razy na godzinę - drzwi się nie opłaca zamykać. Pomijam już tutaj moją własną aktywność "ogrodową". Różnica w ilości wymienianego w niekontrolowany sposób powietrza jest w każdym razie drastyczna.


Tutaj to już styl życia.
Trzeba jednak nad tym stylem postawić kreskę i powiedzieć sobie to są moje straty i przyjąć to na klatę. Bez płaczu, że dom się przegrzewa.
Owszem może WW będzie skuteczniejsza niż WM ale przy stałym przeciągu z powietrza o temp. 30oC co ona może zrobić?

----------


## karolek75

> Żeby był zdrowy i komfortowy rozkład temperatur - W naturze jest: im wyżej tym zimniej - jeszcze w czasach prehistorycznych stąpało się po cieplejszym niż powietrze .  Komfortowe systemy ogrzewania i chłodzenie - powinny mieć podobny do natury rozkład temperatur - im wyżej tym chłodniej . 
>   Dlatego splity i nawiewy klimatyzacji umieszcza się wysoko a grzanie nisko.
> Nie jest przyjemnie gdy chłodno w nogi. 
>  Ale może Pan robić odwrotnie... To Pana dom.


Czyli naturalny rozklad temperatury w domu to chlodniejsze pod sufitem a cieplejsze przy podłodze ? LOL

----------


## ravbc

> Chcesz wpuszczać otwartymi wrotami o wiele więcej gorącego niż trochę letniego dołem i wierzysz, że taki układ pozwoli na utrzymanie niskiej temp. w chałupie jeśli przy WM nie dawałeś rady przeżyć lata?


Wentylacja mieszająca nie portafi usunąć tego ciepłego powietrza nawet po zamknięciu chałupy, bo zamiast po prostu wymienić to ciepłe powietrze na chłodniejsze, to je po troszeczku ochładza. Owszem do rana da radę, ale to żaden komfort. A wydajność wentylacji mam taką, że powinna całą kubaturę wymienić w mniej niż godzinę...
A co do kosztów - samo się nie zrobi, ale jak już powstanie, to w przeciwieństwie do klimatyzacji, nie będzie kosztować więcej niż inne rodzaje wentylacji.

----------


## karolek75

> Tutaj to już styl życia.
> Trzeba jednak nad tym stylem postawić kreskę i powiedzieć sobie to są moje straty i przyjąć to na klatę. Bez płaczu, że dom się przegrzewa.
> Owszem może WW będzie skuteczniejsza niż WM ale przy stałym przeciągu z powietrza o temp. 30oC co ona może zrobić?


Pewnie niewiele albo nic. Ale moze skuteczniej pomoc po zamknieciu drzwi.

----------


## adam_mk

Zawracanie kijem Wisły uprawiacie...
Wentylacją chcecie klimatyzować!
Nadaje się do tego jak kot do orki.

Adam M.

----------


## Przemysław_

Właśnie jak będzie dobrze użytkowana to różnica będzie wyczuwalna. Ale to trzeba się dostosować, cudów nie ma.
Trzeba rozsądnie użytkować dom ale to są ograniczenia. W nocy przewietrzać i tutaj szukać zalet WW

Adam trafna uwaga. Jednak jak ktoś zagotuje w dzień chałpę i nie chce dołożyć do klimy to co mu zrobić? Ma jak ma.

----------


## karolek75

Przy miloszenkowym sposobie uzytkowania domu i wyjscia na ogrod - co niestety przewiduje i u siebie  :mad:  - to klima niezle by go pociagnela. I WW + GWC przy duzej akumulacji cudow nie zdziala. Nydarowi łatwiej bo ma szkieletowca.
Ale sprawniejsza w usuwaniu ciepla bedzie.

----------


## adam_mk

Jak ktoś zbuduje sobie chałupę, która się wmig gotuje to powinien całe noce trzymać pootwierane co się da.
Tyle, że się zapłacze jak go komary będą zjadać.

Adam M.

----------


## Przemysław_

W takich skrajnych przypadkach zastanawiam się czy akumulacja nie jest wadą. Przy takim sposobie użytkowania w lato dogrzewamy chaupe 15 godzin a chłodzimy z 9. Bilans zawsze na plus.  Gdy akumulacja mała to codziennie startujemy z niższej temperatury.

----------


## miloszenko

> Bo takie mikre ilości "chłodu" żarowi różnicy nie robią. Żeby nie przegrzać to trzeba z głową chałupę użytkować.


Najlepiej w ogole z domu nie wychodzic do ogrodu  :sad:

----------


## adam_mk

Obserwuję tu bicie piany polegające na tym, że nie jest JEDNOZNACZNIE postawiony problem:
Dom DOBRY
Dom ŁADNY
Dom TAKI JAKI CHCIAŁEM

Wielu zbudowało ŁADNY.
Wielu TAKI, JAKI CHCIELI MIEĆ.
Niewielu starało się postawić DOBRY!

W DOBRYM wentylacja wentyluje, system grzewczy grzeje, SAM DOM dba o niezagotowanie się a całość jest "dla ludzi" w kosztach utrzymania.
A że z najlepszych komponentów MOŻNA postawić najgorszy dom - to dyskusje trwają...
Tylko - po co?

Nie lepiej zastanowić się jaki to jest ten dom DOBRY?

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

"Najlepiej w ogole z domu nie wychodzic do ogrodu "

Wybacz, ale pieprzysz jak potłuczony!!!

Zastanów się *JAK* Jaśnie Pan Hrabia (który miał DOBRY dom) Wychodził do ogrodu...
Bo wychodził!!!

Adam M.

----------


## miloszenko

Wg waszego podejscia buduje sie domy nie po to zeby mogly czasem cieszyc oko tylko tylko zeby bylo poprawnie zgodnie z obecnym belkotem marketingowym.

Nawalic rolet, metrowych okapow, okiennic tylk opo to zeby sie czasem nie przegrzalo.

A moze sie po prostu okazac, ze mozna miec dom ladny dla oka i radzacy sobie z natura, chocby poprzez bardziej wydajny system wentylacji (bardziej efektywny latem).

Tak piszecie jakby moj dom byl jedynym ktory przy 2 tygodniowych opalach ponad 33 stopnie sie przegrzewal. Udajecie czy tak na powaznie?

----------


## adam_mk

Masz dom TAKI JAKI CHCIAŁEŚ!
Ciesz się z tego co oferuje: " ze mozna miec dom ladny dla oka"
Nie żądaj tego, czego nie umie!

"Wg waszego podejscia buduje sie domy nie po to zeby mogly czasem cieszyc oko tylko tylko zeby bylo poprawnie zgodnie z obecnym belkotem marketingowym."

NIE!!!
Dom powinno budować się DOBRY.
POTEM, jak już jest DOBRY - upiększać nie psując niczego.

Tobie się NADAL wydaje - że MOŻESZ sobie życzyć, aby zbudowany dom działał TAK JAK *TY* CHCESZ?
On może działać tylko tak - jak może!
MUSISZ to akceptować lub...
Płacić ogrom kasy za CIĄGŁE I NIEUSTANNE utrzymywanie go w stanie "wychylonym od równowagi"!!!

CHCESZ mieć przeszklenia połaciowe od południa!
CHCESZ stale mieć otwarte drzwi do ogrodu!
MUSISZ jaką BARDZO wydajną klimą ROBIĆ sobie dynamicznie "chmurkę" chłodu wokół fotela w salonie - na którym siedzisz.
Nie kwękaj!
TAKA JEST TWOJA WOLA!!!

Adam M.

----------


## ravbc

> Zastanów się *JAK* Jaśnie Pan Hrabia (który miał DOBRY dom) Wychodził do ogrodu...
> Bo wychodził!!!


Adam: tenżesam Jaśnie Pan Hrabia spalał (no palili mu) co roku hektary lasu zimą, żeby sobie to siedlisko wygrzać, a i tak mu tyłek czasem zmarzł. To też naśladować? Ja za wygodny na to jestem.  :wink: 
Ja wiem, że to wyjście też powinno być możliwie zacienione, ale drzewa wolno rosną. No a na inne dziwy trzeba jeszcze zgodę lepszej połowy zdobyć... To już lepiej powalczyć z tą wentylacją, żeby choć trochę temat uratować.




> Zazwyczaj za dnia tygodnia roboczego mało kto w domu to zabezpieczyć przed przegrzewaniem można.


U mnie niestety jest tak, że prawie cały rok, a już w wakacje w szczególności, dom jest pełny i intensywnie używany. Zabezpieczyć przed przegrzaniem mogę, zamknąć nie dam rady.

----------


## nydar

Z moich obserwacji wynika,że nawet południowe przeszklenia (aktywne miedzy 11-tą a 17-tą ) przy nadmuchu z GWC (150m3/h)  i WW powodują,że w domu jest o 2-3oC chłodniej jak na zewnątrz.Ale gdy zaciągnę w tym czasie kotary wewnętrzne,to temp.oscyluje wokół 25-26oC. Problemem są jedynie południowe okna.Na poddaszu jest o 2-3oC  chłodniej jak w domu,więc problem gorącego sufitu  nie istnieje.Natomiast otwarte okna balkonowe powodują,że w domu jest tyle ile na zewnątrz.

----------


## adam_mk

TAK!
Hrabia miał DWA wyjścia do ogrodu...
Otwarte "na oścież" miał to zacienione w danej chwili....

NIE DA SIĘ *TAK* zbudować domu, skoro MUSI być latem otwarty?
Brak wyobraźni?

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Zastanawialiście się CO sobie zbudowaliście?

Pierwszy - dla wroga...
Drugi - dla przyjaciela...
TRZECI - dla siebie.

Adam M.

----------


## miloszenko

Okno tarasowe mam na scianie szczytowej, przed domem duzy jesion ale cien do domu nie siega, moze posadze drugiego blizej  :smile: 

W dupe jest to cale liczenie na zyski sloneczne. Co z tego ze teraz z tego korzystam jak ostatniej zimy poczawszy od grudnia raz na 10 dni slonce sie przebijalo  :sad: 

Jasiek mial 100% racji w kolejnej rzeczy: lepiej dac od poludnia porzadny solar powietrzny i min. okien niz liczyc na ogromny plus energetyczny z poludniowych przeszklen.

Couglion tez srednio ze swojego projektu pod pasywniaka jest dumny  :sad:  ( w kwestii przeszklen).

----------


## adam_mk

Ciekawi mnie czy WIECIE co to są okna i do czego w domu służą....
(JAKA jest ich funkcja)

Adam M.

----------


## miloszenko

Adam, nie potrzebnie sie czepiasz, powiedz lepiej jak Twoje projekty ida?

Co do mojego domu: dzialka max 17 metrow szerokosci, dom usytuowany w jedyny mozliwy sposob, innej opcji nie bylo.

Mam juz gotowe zadaszenie tarasu, potestujemy w nast. wakacje. Na mniejsze okna zrobie robocze roletki, ale obawiam sie ze to bedzie i tak malo.

Chodzi mi po glowie jakas tansza klima z inwerterem z COPem w okolicy 3. Mniej uzywalbym gazu zima, latem wiadomo jakie jej zadanie.

W okresach przejsciowych powinna dawac koszt nizszy niz gaz. Obecnie mam cene ok. 27 gr/KWh.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> (...)
> 
> Couglion tez srednio ze swojego projektu pod pasywniaka jest dumny  ( w kwestii przeszklen).


Wspominał że z przeszklenia wiecej strat niż zysków ze słońca - którego zimą raczej mało... no a latem ładnie grzeją dom

----------


## adam_mk

Moje projekty idą... wolno...
ZA wolno! :mad: 

Ale idą w dobrą stronę...
Tak powalonego sezonu budowlanego jeszcze chyba nie było.

Adam M.

----------


## karolek75

> Zastanów się dlaczego w ciepłych krajach (nie, nie w tych gdzie 2 tygodnie upału ludziom we łbach na rok przewraca) stosuje się żaluzje, zacienienia, zamknięcia drzwi i okien a nawet sjesty do odespania się w gorących godzinach a życie powraca po zmroku.


Dzieci tez do ogrodu puszczal bedziesz po zmroku? A jutro do szkoly na ktora ?

Edit:

No tak, latem do szkoly nie chodzą. Mea culpa  :smile:

----------


## karolek75

> Ciekawi mnie czy WIECIE co to są okna i do czego w domu służą....
> (JAKA jest ich funkcja)
> 
> Adam M.


Do mycia ? :wink:

----------


## miloszenko

Poczekamy zobaczymy jak sie dom z rok pouzytkuje moze niektorzy zmienia zdanie.

----------


## adam_mk

BINGO!!!
I - do oświetlenia wnętrz - też.
Małe okno - mało mycia i małe straty/zyski.
I jak zwykle... straty są większe jak zyski.... Samo życie.

Adam M.

----------


## miloszenko

> Do szkoły z rana a latem... mam drzwi na dwie strony. Tak to sobie zaprojektowałem


To ile wyszly ekstra drzwi? W cenie klimy z COP 4 pewnie  :big tongue:

----------


## adam_mk

To Ty HRABIA jezdeś!
Szapo ba!
 :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## miloszenko

Kszhu, ale pisales ze masz ekstra drugie po drugiej stronie domu, co to znaczy musza byc, jedne nie wystarcza?

----------


## adam_mk

To masz już ten TRZECI dom?
 :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## kangaxx

> ...przy 2 tygodniowych opalach ponad 33 stopnie sie przegrzewal.


miałeś 33'c ?!?

----------


## herakles

O co chodzi z tym cieniem w drzwiach? I jeszcze jedno, jak mam w domu 24st. na dworzu 35. To jak otworzę drzwi to mnie się przecież woda będzie lała.

----------


## ravbc

kszhu: mój dom jest podobny do Twojego. Trochę większy, bo z poddaszem użytkowym (mi akurat ono pasuje) i bardziej południkowo ustawiony. Też mam suwankę do ogrodu i to całe lato kompletnie zacienioną (bardziej niż Twoja), ale za to otwartą - przez drzwi od północy nikomu się nie chce ganiać do ogrodu. Problem w tym, że przed tą suwanką mam taras, którego nie jestem w stanie zacienić (bo drzewa za wolno rosną, a na rozwiązanie techniczne, zaakceptowane przez żonę mnie aktualnie nie stać). Efekt już opisywałem: zysków słonecznych w domu praktycznie brak, a jednak temperatura w upały pod wieczór przekracza nawet 28 stopni. Wszystko tylko przez "nawiew" gorącego powietrza, dodatkowo podgrzanego na (jeszcze) nieosłoniętym tarasie. Może Tobie uda się wymóc na rodzinie nie otwieranie okna tarasowego latem (suwanki nie da się od zewnątrz zamknąć, więc w efekcie w ogóle nie jest zamykana), mi szkoda na to nerwów. Dlatego kombinuję z tą wentylacją, bo jestem prawie pewien, że to pozwoli mi przynajmniej szybko pozbyć się niechcianego ciepłego powietrza wieczorem, gdy już ten taras zamknę, a i ograniczy nagrzewanie w trakcie dnia. Ja wiem co powinienem zrobić, żeby problem rozwiązać w zasadzie definitywnie (nie chodzi o klimę - tej nie cierpię), ale na to mnie nie stać. A na przełożenie kilku kanałów mogę sobie pozwolić, bo dom mam tak zbudowany, że się nawet przy tym zbytnio nie napracuję (co nie znaczy, że mi się chce  :wink:  ). Moim zdaniem warto przynajmniej spróbować...
Adam: cenię Cie za całą tą wiedzę, którą się na tym forum dzielisz, ale czasami chyba za szybko oceniasz ludzi i ich problemy... Nie każdy może mieć dom (domiszcze) jak hrabia, nawet jakby chciał...  :wink:

----------


## karolek75

@ravbc
Co to za pomysl na taras ? Ja mam podobny defekt z klima - nienawidze wrecz. I taras na poludniowym-zachodzie nieosloniety. Moglbys na priv ?

----------


## miloszenko

> miałeś 33'c ?!?


Powietrze na zewnatrz mialo  :smile: 

W domu potrafilo dojsc spokojnie do 30 na sam koniec upalow, na poddaszu ok 29 stopni.

Ale to w domu durszlaku nie broniacym sie wcale przez tym upalem i sloncem, jak sie zaczne bronic to sie bede temp. chwalil  :smile:

----------


## ravbc

karolek75: nie trzeba na priv - cały widz polega na zacienieniu tarasu, w zasadzie czymkolwiek. Wystarczyła by nawet markiza (drzewa za wolno rosną i widok będą zasłaniać  :wink:  ), ale u mnie "trochę" wieje, więc jedyne co by te wiatry wytrzymało, a co lepsza połowa bez grymasów akceptuje, to tzw. pergotenda (czyli markiza na dodatkowych wspornikach/usztywniaczach). Ale to już kosztuje krocie.

kszhu: moje wentylatory potrafią przepchnąć prawie 2 kubatury na godzinę, ale to i tak niewiele daje. Nadciśnienia nie zrobię przy otwartej suwance. Poza tym jak wypchnąć ciepłe powietrze z poddasza na pater za drzwi, skoro ono samo leci raczej w drugą stronę? A nocy to ja nie chcę nadmiernej wentylacji, bo wtedy przeciągi (i hałas) przeszkadzają, a czasem wręcz zwyczajnie marznę. O komarach nie musisz przypominać, ale siatkę na komary juz żona w tym roku oprotestowała i to nawet nie za wygląd, tylko upierdliwość użytkowania. Nie jest łatwo mieszkać w domu...  :wink:  ale do bloku już za nic nie wrócę.

----------


## Barth3z

Po ile macie kamienie do żwirowego GWC ?
Ja znalazłem po 60zł brutto za tonę płukanych otoczaków o granulacji 40-80(idealne?). Dowóz pełnej wywrotki - 26ton to koszt 350zł.

----------


## matkor

> Po ile macie kamienie do żwirowego GWC ?


50PLN/t z transportem, przy dostawie 25t, granulacja 32-64, Śląsk.
Ale myśle, że kluczowe jest tu, co rozumieć przez "płukany"  :wink: .

----------


## Barth3z

"Jesteśmy jedną z dwóch kopalni w Polsce produkującą żwiry filtracyjne,
stosowane do oczyszczania wody pitnej, filtrów, odwodnień.
Przez zastosowanie odpowiednich przesiewaczy i wielokrotnego płukania
jakość kruszywa spełnia wszelkie oczekiwania. Kruszywo sortowane
jest w ponad 15 granulacjach.
Dodatkowo naszym atutem jest to, że jako jedna z nielicznych kopalni
suszymy swoje kruszywo, zapewniając wysoką  jakość w rozsądnej cenie.
Nasze kruszywa posiadają deklaracje zgodności oraz atest higieniczny. "

Coś takiego napisano na ich stronie.

----------


## adam_mk

ravbc

"Adam: cenię Cie za całą tą wiedzę, którą się na tym forum dzielisz, ale czasami chyba za szybko oceniasz ludzi i ich problemy...* Nie każdy może mieć* dom (domiszcze) jak hrabia, nawet jakby chciał... "

Chyba się nie rozumiemy!
Mnie chodzi o to, że Pan Hrabia to miał dom DOBRY!
Przemyślany, zawierający WSZYSTKIE wspierające jego działanie mechanizmy!
CZEMU twierdzisz, że nie każdy dziś może mieć dom, który TAK działa?
Zauważ, że wtedy nie mieli plastików, styropianów, PUR, porotermów - a domy były zwykle lepsze jak te obecne!
Nawet mały dom "tymi ręcami" budowany za niewielkie pieniądze MOŻE być zbudowany DOBRZE!
Mnie o to chodzi a nie o to - że jak kto mało majętny - to skazany na jakiś badziew...

Adam M.

----------


## ravbc

Adam: Ja wiem, że można zrobić dom dobrze, ale niektórych rzeczy nie da się zrobić w domach małych za rozsądne pieniądze (z tym problemem żaden hrabia raczej się nie musiał borykać). W moim przypadku: mógłbym zrobić sobie drugie zacienione wyjście do ogrodu, ale musiałbym w zasadzie rozbudować dom, żeby zachować jego obecne funkcje. Alternatywą jest zacienienie obecnego wyjścia do ogrodu (na co mnie aktualnie nie stać), albo używanie drzwi frontowych na ścianie północnej, więc w oczywisty sposób zacienionych (ale tego nie akceptuje moja rodzina - same baby - nie mam szans w żadnej argumentacji  :wink:  ). Zrobiłem ile się dało (ile umiałem wymyślić przed zbudowaniem), także dzięki Twoim radom. Nie na wszystko starczyło kasy, ale przecież nie przestanę użytkować domu tylko dlatego, że nie jest DOBRZE... Oczywiście część dało by się poprawić dość dobrze i w miarę tanio, ale te rozwiązania przegrywają w starciu z moimi dziewczynami, a w szczególności najlepszą z żon. Chyba, że znacie jakieś tanie, ładne, szybkie i nie permamentne metody zacienienia tarasu, o których ja nie pomyślałem...
Żeby nie było: podpisuję się pod tym, że warto najpierw gruntownie przemyśleć budowę, a dopiero potem budować (o ile zamierza się dłużej mieszkać w tym budowanym domu). A potem jeszcze wnikliwie patrzeć na ręce wykonawcom. Mnie wyszedł w ten sposób za pierwszym razem "dom drugi", ale trzeciego już nie zamierzam budować, a co najwyżej tego jeszcze nieco "podrasuję" (np. usuwając parę fuszerek, czy ewidentnych braków).

----------


## adam_mk

No fakt!
Masz zgryza...
Te dziewczyny...

Zostaje tylko rada jednego rabina - zachoruj "na leżąco" na jaki czas...
Wtedy ONE będą musiały pewne problemy rozwiązać.
Zobaczysz czy zaakceptują to, co Ty MUSISZ.
 :Lol: 

Ale też fakt!
Z nimi źle, a bez nich gorzej.
Jak z demokracją!
Jest do niczego a nic lepszego nie mamy.

Adam M.

----------


## ravbc

> Jak z demokracją!
> Jest do niczego a nic lepszego nie mamy.


Nie no, demokracja to dno, a dziewczyny jednak do czegoś się przydają  :wink:  Ale dzięki za wsparcie.

----------


## tatanka

Rozpylaj na taras i trawnik wode pod postacia mgiełki.
Tak ochlodzisz. GWC nie odbierze takiej energii. Szkoda pradu na wentylator

----------


## ravbc

> Rozpylaj na taras i trawnik wode pod postacia mgiełki.


Hehe, to jedna z tych metod, których choć mogą być skuteczne, są absolutnie nie do zaakceptowania przez "ciało opiniujące"  :wink: 




> Tak ochlodzisz. GWC nie odbierze takiej energii. Szkoda pradu na wentylator


Ale ja nie chcę tej energii odbierać. Chcę ją szybciej z domu usuwać. Nawiew z GWC mam wystarczająco chłodny, tyle że teraz to marnuję.

----------


## witek_myslowice

> 50PLN/t z transportem, przy dostawie 25t, granulacja 32-64, Śląsk.
> Ale myśle, że kluczowe jest tu, co rozumieć przez "płukany" .


Na Ślasku pod Raciborzem jest tani żwir tona 16-32mm kosztuje z VATem ponizej 40zł/tona.
Jeden z Dyr. jest Fanem żwirowych GWC i daje jeszcze 10% upustu. Ceny bez transportu.
On wie co to jest "płukany" żwir do GWC
Mam wykaz (w miare aktualny) żwirowni w Polsce. Kto jest zainteresowany prosze o e-mail.

----------


## fmarek

Post przeniosłem tu:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...wa-WMG/page228
Ze względu na poruszony problem, tamten wątek będzie chyba właściwszym miejscem...
Pozdrawiam,
Marek

----------


## Barth3z

*kszhu*, a wrzuciłeś pod i nad GWC jakieś czujniki temp. i wilgotności (żeby sprawdzić teorie nydara - wysokiej wilgotności i wychładzania gruntu pod posadzką) ?

----------


## desmear

Panowie, ja czegoś nie rozumiem. Może mi ktoś wyjaśnić, o co chodzi ? Z jednej strony izolujesz dobrze fundamenty, żeby zimno Ci do srodka nie wchodziło (znaczy ciepło nie uciekało - bo to właściwy kierunek). Z drugiej strony zimą do środka tych wspaniale zaizolowanych fundamentów będziesz pompował setki metrów sześciennych lodowatego powietrza. Jaki sens jest ogrzewać powietrze kosztem ciepła które już jest po "właściwej stronie" ?

----------


## matkor

> Jaki sens jest ogrzewać powietrze kosztem ciepła które już jest po "właściwej stronie" ?


Z tego co widzę, ścianka fundamentowa jest zaizolowana z obu stron, pod chudziakiem (a nad gwc) ma być izolacja, czyli to co w GWC, nie jest po "właściwej"/ciepłej stronie.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Panowie, ja czegoś nie rozumiem. Może mi ktoś wyjaśnić, o co chodzi ? Z jednej strony izolujesz dobrze fundamenty, żeby zimno Ci do srodka nie wchodziło (znaczy ciepło nie uciekało - bo to właściwy kierunek). Z drugiej strony zimą do środka tych wspaniale zaizolowanych fundamentów będziesz pompował setki metrów sześciennych lodowatego powietrza. Jaki sens jest ogrzewać powietrze kosztem ciepła które już jest po "właściwej stronie" ?


 Dokąd temperatura gruntu nie będzie wyższa niż w domu, to wciąż jest odbiornik naszego ciepła, nie nasze ciepło! Przy 40 cm izolacji od gruntu - starty "naszego ciepła" są już niewielkie. A temperatura gruntu pod domem, zawsze zimą jest wyższa a latem niższa, niż obok.

----------


## karolek75

> Do GWC nie bo jego badasz na wlotach i wylocie ale za to czeka ich całe pudło do rozprowadzenia na chudziaku, po całym domu a nie tylko nad GWC oczywiście.


A szkoda. Bo daloby to obraz nie tylko tego co sie dzieje z GWC i nad, ale tez i pod - temperatury gruntu. 
Swoja droga jak ja rusze ze swoja budowa to moze sie usmiechne o pare slow jakie czujniki i jak to potem spiac .

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Zastanawiam się _ Szanowny Panie kszu, dlaczego folia kubełkowa jest nie ta ( do tego miejsca) lub ta ale nie w tym miejscu.
 Taką folię i tak przybitą, wykończoną specjalną listwą daje się bezpośrednio na mur - pod ewentualny styropian. 
Tak jak na zdjęciach - daje się folię odwrotnie i z włókniną 

 Folia bez włókniny jest bezpośrednio na fundamencie - 
bo jest odporna na ciśnienie negatywne


Dołożę instrukcję "z rolki" i certyfikat
http://www.isola.no/assets/Norway/In..._montering.pdf
http://tjenester.byggforsk.no/prodok/ntg/2258/2258g.pdf * rys. 3*
oraz - akcesoria do kompletu z folią !!! Bez tego nie powinno się sprzedawać!

 Folia " na zewnątrz" do drenażu ( dla odmiany ICOPAL ) http://www.icopal.fi/Tuotteet/Infra-...tuotesivu.aspx

----------


## Barth3z

> A szkoda. Bo daloby to obraz nie tylko tego co sie dzieje z GWC i nad, ale tez i pod - temperatury gruntu.


Właśnie o to mi chodziło.




> Swoja droga jak ja rusze ze swoja budowa to moze sie usmiechne o pare slow jakie czujniki i jak to potem spiac .


Tu masz wszystko co potrzebne - za grosze:
http://tinycontrol.ats.pl/pl/kontrol...roller,167,363

EDIT: Macie pomysł jak taki czujnik poprawnie umieścić w gruncie ? http://www.kamami.pl/index.php?productID=207279

----------


## herakles

> Panowie, ja czegoś nie rozumiem. Może mi ktoś wyjaśnić, o co chodzi ? Z jednej strony izolujesz dobrze fundamenty, żeby zimno Ci do srodka nie wchodziło (znaczy ciepło nie uciekało - bo to właściwy kierunek). Z drugiej strony zimą do środka tych wspaniale zaizolowanych fundamentów będziesz pompował setki metrów sześciennych lodowatego powietrza. Jaki sens jest ogrzewać powietrze kosztem ciepła które już jest po "właściwej stronie" ?


No właśnie! Coś tu ktoś źle pomyślał.

----------


## karolek75

> Sytuacja będzie pośrednio znana z powietrza wyciąganego. Nie jest tak istotna jak ta nad chudziakiem, w całym domu.


Znasz sprawność GWC ? Gdybys znał temp. gruntu  tuż pod i głębiej to miałbyś zdecydowanie wiecej danych wejściowych.  A tak ...szkoda.

----------


## karolek75

Zeby zebrać DANE i rozmawiać o FAKTACH.

----------


## miloszenko

> Ale ja wszystkie potrzebne DANE mam i FAKTY znam więc pytam się raz jeszcze czego więcej chcesz się dowiedzieć i w jakim celu? Może czegoś więcej się dowiem. Postarasz się tym razem odpowiedzieć na temat?


Kszhu, podzielam opinie Karolka. Skoro juz ida czujki, to tez uwazam ze moznaby dolozyc kilka wiecej, np co 2 metry o dlugosci GWC, z pol metra glebiej w kilku miejscach, pod wylewka na tej samej glebokosci ale tam gdzie GWC nie ma, wtedy mielibysmy pelniejszy obraz wymiany energi miedzy GWC a gruntem, bo ile do domu wlata to juz z kilku instalacji wiadomo...

----------


## miloszenko

Mnie interesuje jaki jest stopien oddzialywania GWC na otoczenie, tzn jak daleko od niego i jak bardzo zmienia sie temperatura, a dobrze i wilgotnosc by znac. Bo jak juz mowilem efektywnosc takiego GWC wzgledem osiaganych temp. nawiewu juz znamy, to czego nie znamy to ew. wplywu bo jego braku na temp pod wylewka i straty do gruntu z tego powodu (jesli jakies sa).

Jesli mi bedzie dany robic GWC to powkladam tam czujek ile popadnie.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Mnie interesuje jaki jest stopien oddzialywania GWC na otoczenie, tzn jak daleko od niego i jak bardzo zmienia sie temperatura, a dobrze i wilgotnosc by znac. Bo jak juz mowilem efektywnosc takiego GWC wzgledem osiaganych temp. nawiewu juz znamy, to czego nie znamy to ew. wplywu bo jego braku na temp pod wylewka i straty do gruntu z tego powodu (jesli jakies sa).
> 
> Jesli mi bedzie dany robic GWC to powkladam tam czujek ile popadnie.


Przecież badanie oddziaływania gwc na konkretny grunt  ( i odwrotnie gruntu na gwc)  wykonuje się zawsze przed wykonaniem gwc - by nie było za małe ani przewymiarowane. 
 Pan zrobi proste badanie u siebie - bo rozpraszanie ciepła przez grunt jest naprawdę bardzo różne.

----------


## karolek75

> ....
> 
> Ustrojstwo zaprojektowane w ramach opracowania naukowego, które po badaniach GWC będzie upublicznione.
> 
> ...


Miloszenko odpowiedzial za mnie. A ty sam napisales, ze j.w.  Nie wiem co dokladnie bedziesz badal, ale oddzialywanie na otoczenie wydaje sie byc naturalna czescia skladowa badan naukowych. A GWC dziala w dwie strony + powietrze. Ponadto toczyles spory na temat wlasnie oddzialywania GWC na grunt pod domem - zatem brak DANYCH z gruntu pod powoduje ze wszyscy uprawiali mniemanielogie.

----------


## karolek75

> Sprawność oblicza się na podstawie tego co wlatuje i wylatuje.
> Umieszczenie czujników POD GWC nie jest problemem. Tylko po co?


Tylko z czego ta sprawnosc wynika? Z odbioru ciepla z gruntu pod domem? Z domu ?  Brak kopletnych DANYCH z otoczenia...

----------


## karolek75

> Jak nie masz co robić ani na co kasy wydawać to pakuj co i gdzie chcesz. A jak chcesz wiedzieć co się dzieje pod wylewką to umieść tam czujniki a nie pod GWC


To moze zorganizujemy dla ciebie jakas zrzutke? Ile tych czujnikow trzeba by dodatkowo i ile by to kosztowalo ?

----------


## karolek75

Interesuje mnie odpowiedz pytanie beda przedmiotem sporow - czy GWC pod domem ma sens. Czy grzanie gruntu pod domem i teorie o GMC maja sens.
Ty masz ugruntowana opinie. Zbierz DANE i to potwierdz.

Ja tego nie policze bo brak mi kompetencji i nie kreuje sie na alfe i omege.  Ja tego nie mam jak na razie mozliwosci zbadac. Ty masz. Wielokrotnie nawolujesz do zbierania DANYCH, zarzucasz stosowanie MNIEMANIELOGII, ale robisz unik i twierdzisz, cyt. " Nie ma badan bo nie ma problemu".
Twoje prawo.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Dla mnie, gwc zostało wyparte przez pompę ciepła z kanałówką - Podobna cena, podobny pobór prądu, nieporównywalny efekt chłodzenia i grzania.

Ogólnie nie jestem fanem dodawania do wentylacji ( stały i niewielki strumień powietrza niezależny od temperatury ) z funkcją grzania czy chłodzenia .

----------


## herakles

> Obliczeniowo GWC pod posadzką jest uzasadnione. Inaczej nikt średnio rozgarnięty by tego nie robił. GMC sensu nie ma i dlatego nawet w budowanym domu nie będzie robiony test - gra nie warta świeczki.
> GWC bedzie wystarczająco opomiarowane aby sprawdzić jego wpływ na straty mieszkania.
> 
> Ty jednak ciągle chciałbyś pakować gdzieś jakieś dodatkowe czujniki. Pytam po raz n-ty - po co? Co ma być celem tych badań?


Nie kumam już nic. Straty mieszkania? Po co minimalizować straty przez ocieplanie fundamentów, o potem w to ciepełko wyrzucać? Coś bym zrozumiał jakby to GWC było duuuużo niżej, na poziomie ław, a na nim kawał styropianu. Ale tak tam gdzie pilnujemy każdego wacika?

----------


## karolek75

"Obliczeniowo .. jest uzasadnionione". To po raz n-ty napisze - daj komplet DANYCH.  Jakas mądra glowa je przeanalizuje, wlaczajac ciebie. Potiwerdzisz swoje obliczenia empirycznie.
Gdyby liczenie wystarczalo, proces produkcji uzywajac przykladow z najwyzszej polki: samochodow, samolotwo bylby zdecydowanie tanszy... Te twoje czujniki to majatek, ze tak ich nie chcesz? A moze przyjmujesz metodologie, ktora ma potwierdzic tylko i wylacznie twoja zalozenia, bo a nuz odkrylbys inny wymiar  :big tongue:

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Obliczeniowo GWC pod posadzką jest uzasadnione. Inaczej nikt średnio rozgarnięty by tego nie robił. GMC sensu nie ma i dlatego nawet w budowanym domu nie będzie robiony test - gra nie warta świeczki.
> GWC bedzie wystarczająco opomiarowane aby sprawdzić jego wpływ na straty mieszkania.
> 
> Ty jednak ciągle chciałbyś pakować gdzieś jakieś dodatkowe czujniki. Pytam po raz n-ty - po co? Co ma być celem tych badań?


 GWC jest do chłodzenia, więc powinno być pod domem - jest tam w upały nawet 8 st, chłodniej.. 

Co do nagrzewania gruntu przez gwc....  podniesienie temperatury 40 m3 ubitego piachu w środowisku gruntu o 1 st. i utrzymanie tego stanu - 16 000kWh 
500m3/h ochłodzone z +30 st.C do 10 st. C to 4kWh - czyli 4000h upału niewiele podniesie temperaturę gruntu pod domem.

----------


## miloszenko

No nic kszhu nie chce to ja się pobawie podepne na pierwszą zimę tylko część gwc ta pod fundamentem i zbiore dane z całego roku.

 druga zimę podepne ta nitkę poza fundamentami i też pobierze co się dzieje pod domem, w najgorszym wypadku obale bądź potwierdze sens gmc.

----------


## rafał2011

> Nie kumam już nic. Straty mieszkania? Po co minimalizować straty przez ocieplanie fundamentów, o potem w to ciepełko wyrzucać? Coś bym zrozumiał jakby to GWC było duuuużo niżej, na poziomie ław, a na nim kawał styropianu. Ale tak tam gdzie pilnujemy każdego wacika?


Wydaje się że te GWC ma łapać i odzyskiwać w bardzo szybkim czasie energię straconą przez budynek w takim domu o akumulacji ciepła nie ma nawet mowy. Tylko pasowałoby odizolować otwory czerpni od fundamentu aby go nie wychładzać.

----------


## karolek75

W tym konkretnie przypadku sie zapedzilem mowiac o badaniu GMC - to o czym pisze kszhu to wlasciwie tylko GWC. Aby mowic o GMC trzeba by to doladowywac intensywniej a nie tylko powietrzem.

----------


## nydar

Jak by nie patrzył to posadowienie GWC pod domem to strzał w stopę. :yes:

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Jak by nie patrzył to posadowienie GWC pod domem to strzał w stopę.


Strzał w stopę, zwłaszcza w swoją, do przyjemności nie należy. Domyślam się, więc że takie coś ( GWC pod domem) ma wady - może Pan je wymienić?
Przyznam się, że kiedyś też tak jak Pan myślałem... ale sprawdziłem i wiem, ze to co nam się wydaje, jest tylko tym, że nam się wydaje.

----------


## karolek75

> Dlatego też w omawianym domku zrezygnowano nawet z testu tzw. nieizolowanego GMC. Nakłady są niewspółmiernie wysokie do zysków.


Mozesz przedstawic taka analize ?

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Nakłady są niewspółmiernie wysokie do zysków.


 I tu się z Panem połowicznie nie zgodzę. Co do nakładów - to pełna zgoda. Co do zysków - nawet sugestię, ze są jakieśkolwiek uważam za zupełnie nieuzasadnioną!

----------


## karolek75

> TB przedstawił to w skrócie. Nie da się ekonomicznie zagrzać gruntu pod domem do sensownych temperatur.


Absolutnie  zgadzam sie z toboa - jesli nie wiesz jak zrobic to ekonomicznie to nie ma sensu.

----------


## nydar

> Strzał w stopę, zwłaszcza w swoją, do przyjemności nie należy. Domyślam się, więc że takie coś ( GWC pod domem) ma wady - może Pan je wymienić?
> Przyznam się, że kiedyś też tak jak Pan myślałem... ale sprawdziłem i wiem, ze to co nam się wydaje, jest tylko tym, że nam się wydaje.


Idąc kol.metodą retoryki,proszę między płaszcz i sweter ,zimową porą wcisnąć rurkę  i pchać przez nią powietrze o temp. minusowej.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Idąc kol.metodą retoryki,proszę między płaszcz i sweter ,zimową porą wcisnąć rurkę  i pchać przez nią powietrze o temp. minusowej.


Nie bardzo widzę związek z powyższy. Natomiast wiele razy pisałem, ze nie toleruję ruchu powietrza w przegrodzie termicznej.

----------


## nydar

To przeanalizujmy to w ten sposób.
Sweterek to ta izolacja pod posadzką ,grunt to ten płaszczyk ,a GWC to ta rurka.
Jaka będzie temp. izolacji nad GWC a jaka będzie temp. izolacji na gruncie bez GWC.
Rozumiem że kondensacja w izolacji to byt obcy i problemu nie ma.

----------


## karolek75

No i badan z tego powodu tez nie ma.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> No i badan z tego powodu tez nie ma.


Chce Pan zrobić Sobie te badania?

----------


## karolek75

> Chce Pan zrobić Sobie te badania?


Nie widze przeciwskazan.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

By od czegoś zacząć... 

-Bardzo dobry kolektor ma 600W - pomińmy straty na transporcie 
-Weźmy za magazyn ciepła 100m3 ubitego piachu ograniczonego od góry i po bokach styropianem. 
- weźmy 100m2!!!!  takiego kolektora 

Czy pasują Panu takie założenia 
 100m3 piachu jako magazyn i 60kW ( 100m2) kolektor!????

----------


## nydar

I znowu pycha przez kol. przemawia. Po co komu 100m2 kolektora? Mówimy o domku jednorodzinnym dla 3-4 osób a nie o bloku.
Pycha nie w sensie obraźliwym. Człowiek jakimś dziwnym zbiegiem okoliczności  dąży do poprawienia natury korzystając z odnawialnych źródeł energii.A tak się nie da, bo jak podgrzewasz to odparowujesz ,a jak zmieniasz stan skupienia wody to powodujesz gigantyczne straty ciepła. Cała para w gwizdek.
Z umiarem kol.TB. Z umiarem

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Wolałbym, by Szanowny karolek75 odpowiedział czy jednometrowa warstwa piachu pod domem 100m2 ograniczona izolacją podłogi i fundamentów - pasuje jako GMC i czy 100m2 kolektora o mocy 60kW wystarczy.




> pycha przez kol. przemawia


 Czy czuje Pan już pismo nosem?

----------


## karolek75

A skad ja ci wezme te 100m2 ? I na co tyle ?

----------


## nydar

Uwzględniając wilgotność piachu,to 100m3 piachu podniesie temp. o 1oC przy pomocy 60KWh.
Ale przy gromadzeniu pod domem ciepła należy uwzględnić dyfuzyjność termiczną gruntu , dostarczać tyle  ciepła aby jak najłagodniej zmieniała się temp. Aby koniec ładowania był na koniec lata a nie w maju. I że koniec ładowania oznacza temp. 22oC pod chudziakiem a nie 30 czy 40. Należy wziąć również pod uwagę, że nie ładujemy 100m3 a nieporównywalnie większe objętości.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

A skad ja ci wezme te 100m2 ? I na co tyle ?

Nie musi Pan...  Zapytałem czy takie założenia do pomiarów Panu pasują!!!

----------


## Barth3z

> Do GWC nie bo jego badasz na wlotach i wylocie ale za to czeka ich całe pudło do rozprowadzenia na chudziaku, po całym domu a nie tylko nad GWC oczywiście.


W sumie to wystarczy. Jeśli będziesz mierzył temp. chudziaka nad GWC i miejscu gdzie nie ma GWC to będzie wiadome, czy, i o ile GWC przyczyni się do strat ciepła przez posadzkę. Dodatkowe czujniki temp. pod GWC i głębiej mogły by pokazać jak wychładza się grunt w cyklu rocznym - nie koniecznie chodziło mi w tym przypadku o wpływ GWC. Czy będziesz dodatkowo robił opaskę ze styro ?
Czy pomiędzy chudziaka i GWC dałeś foilę ? 




> Jeśli chodzi o czujniki a nie ich odczyt (bo to nie jest problemem i można realizować dowolnie) to ntc-e przemysłowe w gruncie, betonie itp. bezpośrednio a higrometry (tylko nie ten bo jest oporny na współpracę) montuję w wydrążonych później otworach a jak potrzeba (np. w luźnym gruncie) to jeszcze w otwartych od dołu rurkach w geowłókninie.


Znasz jakiś tani, gotowy układ pomiaru i rejestrowania temperatur (obsługa min. 8 czujników) ? Znalazłemcoś takiego: http://www.elecso.pl/modul_etc/, ale kwota 770zł brutto jest zbyt wysoka.
czujnik pomiaru wilgotności w geowłókninie to chyba niezbyt dobry pomysł. geowłóknina będzie non stop mokra i będzie przekłamywać pomiary.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Ale przy gromadzeniu pod domem ciepła należy uwzględnić dyfuzyjność termiczną gruntu


 Dlatego poza obliczeniami zaproponowałem Szanownemu karolkowi75 pomiar - jak Pan wie wolę licznik.

----------


## jerzyka51

Mam po 1,5 roku warunki zabudowy ,teraz zmiany w projekcie i staranie o pozwolenie na budowę.Chcę budować 'szpaka " powiększonego o 1 m, na grzanej płycie.30 cm styropianu pod płytą ,ściana 3 warstwowa połówka cegły klinkierowej 30 styropianu i 18 cm pustak suporex .Poddasze ocieplone 40 cm wełna.Będzie wentylacja mechaniczna pomysłu Adama-mk .Mam już ją prawie zrobioną. Będzie również GWC tylko tu mam dylemat .Grunt mam taki ,że z jednej strony domu wody gruntowe na 80 cm z drugiej ma 3 m brak wody/będę tez kopał staw 400m2 na tej części mokrej /. Mam do wybory dwa typy GWC ,żwirowy lub wodny typu 1 i nie wiem na co się zdecydować,Żwirowy mniejsze koszty eksploatacji ,mniejsze koszty robocizny ,możliwość nawilżania powietrza, wodny 1 jakby większa moc ale pompa ,wymiennik ciepła .Miejsca mam wokół domu dużo zarówno z płytką wodą gruntową jak i suchą.Zastanawiałem się czy przypadkiem nie zakopać rur w ziemi pod ewentualną pompę ciepła ,ale mam niewykorzystaną studnie głębinową ,którą mogę wykorzystać jako żródło ciepła.
  I jeszcze jedno pytanie czy na budowę GWC  potrzeba zezwolenia ,zgłoszenia. Nie chcę tego łączyć z pozwoleniem na budowę a mam miłego sąsiada więc wszystko musi być zgodne z prawem.
           Miłego wieczoru J.Korona

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> warstwa piachu pod domem 100m2 ograniczona izolacją podłogi i fundamentów - pasuje jako GMC i czy 100m2 kolektora o mocy 60kW


Wyliczenia :

Ogrzać 100m3 piachu o 1 st. i utrzymać tą różnicę to 400kWh
100m3 x 400kWh = 40 000 kWh z kolektora mamy 60kWh - czyli by o stopień podgrzać - potrzeba 666 h intensywnego nasłonecznienia.

Teraz pomiar - Jak Szanowny karolek75 słusznie zauważył - trudno o 100m2 kolektorów i jeszcze trudniej o 666 h słońca non stop

Zmniejszmy więc skalę.

60kW na 100m3 - to 600W na 1 m3 
Wiadro ma 12 litrów - to 1/83 m3   i  600W : 83 = 7,2 W.

 Jutro zrobię taką grzałkę - wyślę zainteresowanym - 12-to litrowe wiadro, piach i termometr - raczej każdy zainteresowany zdobędzie. 
Należy tylko zasypać kabel grzewczy 7.2W 12 litrami piachu w wiaderku i podłączyć zasilanie!!!

ŻYCZĘ PRZYJEMNEGO CZEKANIA NA PODNIESIENIE TEMPERATURY O 1 ST.!!!!

----------


## miloszenko

> Wyliczenia :
> 
> Ogrzać 100m3 piachu o 1 st. i utrzymać tą różnicę to 400kWh
> 100m3 x 400kWh = 40 000 kWh z kolektora mamy 60kWh - czyli by o stopień podgrzać - potrzeba 666 h intensywnego nasłonecznienia.
> 
> Teraz pomiar - Jak Szanowny karolek75 słusznie zauważył - trudno o 100m2 kolektorów i jeszcze trudniej o 666 h słońca non stop
> 
> Zmniejszmy więc skalę.
> 
> ...


A odwracajac sytuacje gdy GWC chlodzi zima? Startujemy od powiedzmy 18 stopni, ladujemy srednio +5 przez caly okres grzewczy, czy przeplyw 100 m3/h wplynie w ogole na temperature pod domem? Jaka to jest strata w stosunku do strat scian fundamentowych?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> A odwracajac sytuacje gdy GWC chlodzi zima? Startujemy od powiedzmy 18 stopni, ladujemy srednio +5 przez caly okres grzewczy, czy przeplyw 100 m3/h wplynie w ogole na temperature pod domem? Jaka to jest strata w stosunku do strat scian fundamentowych?
> 
> Pozdrawiam


100m3/h ogrzane o 20 st. to jakieś 0.8kW ---- Szanowny Panie  nic Pan nie zmieni, nie zakłóci -

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Jaka to jest strata w stosunku do strat scian fundamentowych?


 Ja badałem a dr Duda policzył 
 40mb fundamentu z przyklejonym po bokach styropianem to 3000kWh w obliczeniach w pomiarach wyszło więcej

----------


## nydar

Do rozważań musisz przyjąć ,że zmiana temp. takiej ilości powietrza o 1oC/dobę to 1kWh. Sprawdź w najbliższej stacji meteo ilość dni w sezonie grzewczym o różnych temp. Dojdziesz ile takie GWC pod budynkiem może ciepła wyssać.  W 100m3 piachu o niewysokiej zawartości wody na każdy 1oC jest  ok.60kWh energii cieplnej możliwej do pobrania.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Jaka ich powierzchnia?
> 
> Mam 8,6m2 powierzchni styku (poprzez isomur) fundamentów ze ścianami zewn. Fundamenty ocieplone z obu stron. Obliczeniowa strata to ok 550kWh/rok.
> Jak na razie obliczenia znajdują odzwierciedlenie w rzeczywistości (zużycie energii elektr., termowizja).


Ja badałem 22mb  siporex-u 20cm - ocieplonego 20 cm styropianem do ławy . Natomiast jaki fundament dr Duda liczył --- zapytam jutro bo nie pamiętam 

 Wolę nie liczyć takich spraw co są dynamiczne - taki mostek dość intensywnie chłonie wilgoć z wewnątrz .

----------


## Barth3z

> To można zrobić tylko z czystej ciekawości ale nie dotyczy to tej realizacji. Poza tym taki model można zrobić programowo.


Masz racje. A roczny rozkład izoterm pod budynkiem można oglądać tutaj http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfUOF...4F255&index=12




> Nie jest źle, ona utrzymuje wilgotność otoczenia - schnie i moknie. Kwestia, żeby czujnik na niej nie leżał ani oczywiście nie był w nią zawinięty.
> Widziałem też takie profesjonalne rurki/pojemniki podziurkowane, można samemu zrobić z rury PCV itp.


Dobry pomysł.

----------


## Barth3z

> Wolę nie liczyć takich spraw co są dynamiczne - taki mostek dość intensywnie chłonie wilgoć z wewnątrz .


XPS nie chłonie, więc możesz liczyć.
http://www.finnfoam.pl/index.php?pag...020559de931df1

----------


## nydar

Jak bym czytał sf.
Dudzie wyszło z 10m2 > jak 3000kWh. TB wyszło w pomiarach > jak 3000kWh. A kszhu z pomiarów i licznika wyszło przy przeliczeniowych 10m2 640kWh.
Bądź tu mądry i zorientuj się gdzie jest prawda i zagrożenie .

----------


## nydar

No wiesz taki rozrzut. Rozumiem 100%. Ale aż tyle?
Soft fajny tylko że izotermy zaczynają się od + 1oC .U nas jednak kilka dni i z  minusowymi temperaturami bywa.

----------


## nydar

No to gratuluję .Jesteś twórcą GWC który pracując zimą nie obniża temp. gruntu . Sprzedaj to pompiarzom,bo oni coś tam czasem o obniżaniu temp.dolnego źródła czy coś :big grin: .

----------


## nydar

No i dobrze że instalują jeden po drugim. PKB rośnie ,nośniki trza kupować. Interes się kręci.
Znasz pewnie taki bk co to izolacji nie potrzebuje bo ma 50 czy 60cm grubości. 
Uczone głowy to policzyły i sprzedają. Powiem ci nawet w zaufaniu że co niektórzy kupują i budują. Nie chwaląc się znam jednego .Dom piętrowy z 200m2 .Za ekogroszek w taką pogodę jak teraz płaci 800PLN

----------


## nydar

Myślę że ma, bo ja nic nie sprzedaje co ma związek ze zużyciem energii cieplnej . A ,,mądre głowy " jak to nazwałeś piszą różne śmieszne rzeczy na zlecenie.
Czytałem o powietrznych PC aby montować w kuchni ,to nie zdziwi mnie że GWC pod budynkiem nie ma siły sprawczej aby paść się ciepłem domu.

----------


## nydar

Słowo przeciwko słowu.
Obliczenia dla GWC  mówią jednak co innego .Ba nawet panowie z tytułami  sugerują okresowe wyłączanie na regenerację.
Przy żwirowych ( zasada działania jak w ceramicznych) wręcz sugerują pokład  A i B aby działały na przemian dla regeneracji właśnie.
Musi być że nie tylko ja mam paranoję.
Choć sam pomysł przedni .Kto udowodni,że GWC bierze ciepło z domu.Gratuluję pomysłowości w interesikach , co nie oznacza że z moralnego pkt. widzenia  to  draństwo.

----------


## Barth3z

> No to przytocz w końcu te obliczenia i wykaż, że termowizja kłamie!


kszhu, przy jakiej temp. na zewn. robiłeś badania termowizyjne twojego GWC ? Przy temp. 0oC i więcej sensu chyba nie ma.

----------


## Barth3z

> Przy 0 i więcej to GWC sensu nie ma do ogrzewania bo tylko szkodę robi - na wyrzutni requ wyższa temp. i wilgotność tylko a do domu po requ i tak taka sama temp.; dodatkowo strata na sprężu.


Wiem, tylko mówiłeś, że robiłeś badania termowizją, a przy temperaturach zewn. -5oC to nie ma sensu. Żeby cokolwiek badać, temperatura na zewnątrz musi utrzymywać się przynajmniej -10oC przez tydzień. A takiej okazji w tym roku nie było.




> Te rozważania są kompletnie debilne - ręku ma nad sobą w cholerę izolacji a pod sobą masywny grunt, którego nie sposób wychłodzić suchym powietrzem z zewnątrz to jak zaobserwować jakiekolwiek straty z budynku?


"debilne" to zbyt mocne stwierdzenie. Badanie można zrobić, przy np. -15oC na zewnątrz i przuścić na dobę reku na max obrut. Mógłbyś wtedy zbadać termowizją różnicę temp. posadzki (nieogrzewanej w tym czasie) nad GWC i bez GWC. Tak aby sprawiedliwości stało się zadość  :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Wyliczenia :
> Załącznik 232276
> Ogrzać 100m3 piachu o 1 st. i utrzymać tą różnicę to 400kWh
> 100m3 x 400kWh = 40 000 kWh z kolektora mamy 60kWh - czyli by o stopień podgrzać - potrzeba 666 h intensywnego nasłonecznienia.
> 
> Teraz pomiar - Jak Szanowny karolek75 słusznie zauważył - trudno o 100m2 kolektorów i jeszcze trudniej o 666 h słońca non stop
> 
> Zmniejszmy więc skalę.
> 
> ...


  100m2 kolektora po 600W/m2 ( czyli najlepszy) i 100m3 piachu ( metrowa warstwa pod 100m2 domem ) - to ( przyjmując brak strat na przesyle) 
Odpowiada to grzałce 7.2 W na wiadro 12 lirów piachu. 

  Szanowni Panowie - to jak grzałka 1.5 W wsadzona do litra wody!!! Przecież to nie podgrzeje wody - bilans energetyczny już przy delta T 1 st. się wyrówna.

Skoro nie ma mowy o magazynowaniu ciepła w gruncie przy 100m2 dobrych kolektorów (60kW) to po co pisać o mniejszych kolektorach?

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> "debilne" to zbyt mocne stwierdzenie. Badanie można zrobić, przy np. -15oC na zewnątrz i przuścić na dobę reku na max obrut. Mógłbyś wtedy zbadać termowizją różnicę temp. posadzki (nieogrzewanej w tym czasie) nad GWC i bez GWC. Tak aby sprawiedliwości stało się zadość


Zrobię Panu kabel grzewczy o mocy na mb 10 , 20, 30 czy 50W - Pan Sobie go zasypie w piachu - mogę też przesłać pirometr - pomierzy Pan sobie temperaturę piachu!

 Powietrze -15 ogrzane do +5 st.C przy 500m3/h to 3.8kWh - czyli by schłodzić tym 10 cm gruntu pod 100m2 domem 0 jeden stopień - musiałoby to chodzić 1000h!

----------


## karolek75

> Słowo przeciwko słowu...





> No to przytocz w końcu te obliczenia i wykaż, że termowizja kłamie!


Z jednej strony masz obliczenia, z drugiej strony ich weryfikacje poprzez doswiadczenia. Masz doskonala okazje zeby dostarczyc komplet DANYCH do analizy i weryfikacji obliczen i zamknac wszystkim usta. Doskonala tym bardziej ze GWC tylko pod czescia domu i moznaby porownac roznice. 

Odpowiem za Ciebie, zeby ktos ci kiedys nie zarzucil ze nabiles sobie autorytet na mnie:
"Memlasz karolek"

 :big tongue:

----------


## Barth3z

> Na nim leży bezpośrednio 8 z 35 ton chudziaka, ten chudziak jest radiatorem do reszty gruntu pod domem. Jak to schłodzić mikrym jak nic powietrzem? Nie ma takich warunków w moim regionie, to nie syberyjska wieczna zmarzlina.


Pomiędzy chudziakiem a GWC wsadziłeś folię. Przy przeciąganiu zimnego powietrza przez GWC na styku chudziak/folia pojawi się woda, która nie będzie miała ujścia. Przy dużych ilościach wprowadzanego zimnego powietrza z zewn. na pierwszych metrach ta woda będzie skutecznie przenosiła chłód powietrza. Chyba, że zastosujesz "rozbiegówkę" - kilka metrów rury przed wlotem pod dom. Chyba masz tak u siebie zrobione ?

----------


## Barth3z

> Woda się nie pojawi, ona tam jest i tam ma być! Ta woda to zasada działania GWC. To ona przenosi energię z gruntu a nie z domu. Jak jej mało to dolewam.


Wody pomiędzy folią a chudziakiem być nie powinno. Woda może być, ale pomiędzy folią a GWC, czyli w samym GWC. Ale tam tej wody nie będzie, bo ją folia zatrzymuje, więc będziesz "dolewał" podziurawioną rurką PE - to jest OK. 
Czemu dałeś folię pomiędzy GWC a chudziak ? Czy mleczko z betonu mogłoby zaszkodzić ? A może jakieś jeszcze inne przeciwwskazania ?

----------


## karolek75

> Obliczenia masz od TB, ją mam podobne i jeszcze termowizję. Co jeszcze chcesz? Niech ktoś udowodni, że jest inac,ej a nie w kółko tylko papke i papke.
>  Zrób sobie obliczenia dla swoich warunków jak je znasz i sprawdź sam.


Nie rozumiesz co ja napisalem? Ja nie pisze po polskiemu ?
Obliczenia i ich weryfikacja empirycznie??? Dlatego sugerowalem bys nie odpisywal na ten post. Zreszta juz temat "zamykam". Pkonales mnie swoim doswiadczeniem. W budowie domow i w szczegolnosci uzywaniu epitetow.

----------


## Barth3z

> Bez folii nie zalejesz GWC. Albo raczej zalejesz skutecznie.
> Na chudziaku wilgoć się nie pojawi bo po pierwsze nie ma jej tam wiele a po drugie masa powietrza do masy chudziaka ma się nijak. Wilgoć, która jest szkody nie robi bo strat NIE WIDAĆ


Czy nie wystarczyła by sama geowłóknina do zabezpieczenie przed zalaniem GWC betonem ? Szczeliny miedzy pustakami są na tyle małe, że geowłóknina nie rozerwie się pod naporem betonu.
Woda pomiędzy chudziakiem a folią na pierwszych metrach przy wlocie powietrza do GWC jest bardzo niebezpieczna, bo zimne powietrze z zewnątrz ma bezpośredni styk (poprzez szczliny miedzy pustakami) z tą folią. Może narobić szkody. I to można będzie ewentualnie zobaczyć na termowizji.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Koledzy, mi się już nie chce! Zapraszam do siebie z najczulszymi przyrządami w najbardziej srogą zimę!


 Mnie Pan nie musi zapraszać...
Robię też rozmrażanie podjazdów i stadion się kiedyś trafił - to wiem co to znaczy podgrzać coś nieizolowanego.

----------


## Barth3z

> Przez geowłókninę przecieka to mleczko - cement z wodą, nie chcę tym oddychać.
> Policz to "zimne powietrze", ono zaraz za czerpnią nie jest zimne a te 2 metry od czerpni do pustaków rurą musi polecieć, taka konstrukcja. 
> Na szczęście termowizja nic kompletnie nie pokazuje bo masy chudziaka strużką powietrza nie wychłodzisz, nad nim jest 30cm styro i dopiero posadzka... co ma termowizja pokazać???
> Koledzy, mi się już nie chce!  Zapraszam do siebie z najczulszymi przyrządami w najbardziej srogą zimę!


Nie mam doświadczenia w badaniach termowizją, ale podejrzewam, że przez te 30cm styro ciężko będzie cokolwiek uchwycić, nawet jeśli GWC znacząco wychłodziłoby część chudziaka.

----------


## nydar

Jak kol.kszhu słusznie zauważył to chudziak jest potężnym radiatorem rozprzestrzeniającym różnicę temperatur. 
Ciekawi mnie jak termowizją chce sprawdzić czy GWC pod posadzką  obniża temperaturę. Niższa temperatura to wyższa wilgotność izolacji .Niższa temperatura to wyższa przewodność ciepła.Kierunek przepływu jest od ciepłego do zimnego. 
Ciekawe.

----------


## nydar

,,Jeśli ktoś boi się to policzyć to dokładność 1/100stC termowizji nie pokazująca nawet zarysu GWC, nawet wlotów do niego, o czymś świadczy."

A nie czujesz kol.kszhu absurdu tej wypowiedzi ?
Zwłaszcza w kontekście 1/100oC  czułości urządzenia. Czyżbyś niechcący potwierdził,że zimna izolacja to bardziej wilgotna i lepiej przewodzi.?

----------


## matkor

> Wyliczenia : (...)
> Ogrzać 100m3 piachu o 1 st. i utrzymać tą różnicę to 400kWh


1) ogrzać to energia, utrzymać to moc
2) 1m³ piasku to 1800kg, ciepło właściwe 800 J/(kg*K), więc ogrzanie 1m³ piasku o 1K to 1440kJ czyli 0.4kWh
3) przewodność cieplna piasku (lambda) to 0.55 W/(m*K) i tyle potrzeba W/m² na utrzymanie różnicy 1K w warstwie grubości 1m.
Skąd owe 4kWh/m³ , czy też gdzieś się pyknąłem w obliczeniach?

----------


## nydar

Wiesz .Punkt widzenia zależy od punktu siedzenia. Kiedyś sprzeczaliśmy się o normy i ich obowiązek stosowania.No to wziął nydar i napisał do twórców prawa i dostał odpowiedź (bo grzecznie napisał),że normy nie są obligatoryjne.
I wziął nydar i napisał do mądrzejszych od siebie i ciebie (bez urazy )z zapytaniem ,,a cóż się dzieje ze styropianem przebywającym ciągle w atmosferze pary wodnej o stężeniu powyżej 70%. Zwłaszcza z jego lambdą.Bo wiesz ja jestem w wieku kiedy jeszcze nie wstydzę się pytać mądrzejszych ,a nie w wieku kiedy idę w zaparte

----------


## nydar

> 1) ogrzać to energia, utrzymać to moc
> 2) 1m³ piasku to 1800kg, ciepło właściwe 800 J/(kg*K), więc ogrzanie 1m³ piasku o 1K to 1440kJ czyli 0.4kWh
> 3) przewodność cieplna piasku (lambda) to 0.55 W/(m*K) i tyle potrzeba W/m² na utrzymanie różnicy 1K w warstwie grubości 1m.
> Skąd owe 4kWh/m³ , czy też gdzieś się pyknąłem w obliczeniach?


No może że piach to podobno 880 J/kgK no i w piachu jest jakaś wilgoć. Przyjmijmy że piach wilgotny trochę więcej.To samo z przewodnością .Suchy 0,4 ale mokry to i 2W/m2K

----------


## matkor

> i w piachu jest jakaś wilgoć. Przyjmijmy że piach wilgotny trochę więcej.To samo z przewodnością .Suchy 0,4 ale mokry to i 2W/m2K


Wg http://wis.pol.lublin.pl/przegroda/i...?show=spis_mat wilgotny i suchy piach mają  podobną przewodność. Znacząco wyższe wartości są dla piachu *ze sporą procentową zawartością wody*, co obstawiam wymaga zanurzenia piachu *poniżej poziomu wód gruntowych*.

Już kiedyś pytałem ale bez odpowiedzi: ile wynosi objętościowa zawartość wody w piachu/glinie ciągle powyżej poziomu wód gruntowych?
Sama woda ma podobno 0,6W/(m*K), więc nie wiem jak mokry piach miałby osiągnąć 2W/(m*K) bez znaczącego transportu wody w piachu.

----------


## nydar

> Wg http://wis.pol.lublin.pl/przegroda/i...?show=spis_mat wilgotny i suchy piach mają  podobną przewodność. Znacząco wyższe wartości są dla piachu *ze sporą procentową zawartością wody*, co obstawiam wymaga zanurzenia piachu *poniżej poziomu wód gruntowych*.
> 
> Już kiedyś pytałem ale bez odpowiedzi: ile wynosi objętościowa zawartość wody w piachu/glinie ciągle powyżej poziomu wód gruntowych?
> Sama woda ma podobno 0,6W/(m*K), więc nie wiem jak mokry piach miałby osiągnąć 2W/(m*K) bez znaczącego transportu wody w piachu.


Przyznam że kiedyś drążyłem ten temat ale nie znalazłem satysfakcjonującej odpowiedzi. Znalazłem jedynie informacje o zależności od wilgotności . Tłumaczę to raczej ruchem pary wodnej a nie obecnością wody. Zmiana stanu skupienia woda-para to olbrzymia ilość energii. A że przewodność gruntu jest w funkcji gradientu temperatury ,to siłą rzeczy różnica temperatur powoduje parowanie lub skraplanie. A może się mylę.
Z drugiej strony TB udowadnia mi że nie jestem w stanie nic zgromadzić ciepła pod domem a jednak coś mi się udaje.Szczerze to olałem temat .

----------


## karolek75

W zaszadzie to powtorzyles jego doswiadczenie z wiadrem tyle ze w wiekszej skali: grzalka > pex, wiadro > "donica z fundamentu". Wyniki/wnioski, co prawda nie mierzone bezposrednio, inne. Szkoda, ze nie masz mozliwosci pomiarow bezposrednich.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> W zaszadzie to powtorzyles jego doswiadczenie z wiadrem tyle ze w wiekszej skali: grzalka > pex, wiadro > "donica z fundamentu". Wyniki/wnioski, co prawda nie mierzone bezposrednio, inne. Szkoda, ze nie masz mozliwosci pomiarow bezposrednich.


W 1990 roku postawiłem na Bartyckiej  pawilon 120m2 - składający się z dwóch połówek - jedna siporex 20cm + styropian 20cm do ławy fundamentowej, druga siporex 20 cm i 20 cm wełny od wewnątrz z paroizolacją. 
Pod pawilon i w fundamenty na różnych głębokościach zostawiłem 60 czujników NTC 
 To był pierwszy w Polsce sklep z izolacjami - nie było żadnych podręczników, internetu... tylko mierniki i podręcznik termodynamiki.
 Można było sobie wszystko pomierzyć, by potem nie było wstydy, że inwestor zużywa 30 czy więcej kWh/m2 rocznie ( bez wspomagania pompą ciepła) - bo to jest granica izolacji!

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Jakie Pan ma zastrzeżenia co do 12 litrów piachu i grzałki 7.2 W? To dokładnie tyle ile jest przy 100m2 dobrych kolektorów (600W/m2) na 100m2 domku! 

Ci co piszą o "odpoczywaniu" gwc, "zagotowaniu" o GMC - o przewymiarowanych GWC itp - mogę Pana zapewnić - nie dość, że nic nie badali - to jeszcze policzyć nie potrafią!




> Szkoda, ze nie masz mozliwosci pomiarow bezposrednich.


Czy 8300 takich grzałek 7.2W i 12 litrowych wiader z piachem - zmienią wynik i to w sposób zasadniczy?

----------


## karolek75

Gdzies o tym odpoczywaniu i gotowaniu tez czytalem.   Ale byly to raczej relacje z doswiadczen. Widac zle cos liczyli przed  :big tongue: 

Zdjae sie ze Pan jest wrogiem liczenia ?

----------


## Barth3z

> Ci co piszą o "odpoczywaniu" gwc, "zagotowaniu" o GMC - o przewymiarowanych GWC itp - mogę Pana zapewnić - nie dość, że nic nie badali - to jeszcze policzyć nie potrafią!


Sądzisz, że NAPE źle liczy ? - http://www.ibp.com.pl/Portals/IBP/docs/tagi/GWC.pdf 
Zauważ, że powietrze przepływające przez GWC zaczyna wychładzać grunt dookoła siebie licząc w centymetrach. Ty w obliczeniach przyjmujesz średnicę 1m, ale wychładzanie zaczyna się od styku rury (w przypadku rurowego GWC) z gruntem.

----------


## Barth3z

> Zauważ, że to jest *gruntowy* wymiennik ciepła, on pobiera energię z *gruntu*. Pobiera bardzo mało energii z gruntu, który dostarcza jej nieskończenie dużo. A pobiera jej mało bo jest przewymiarowany a przepływ niewielki. Każdy GWC można okresowo (kilka h) schłodzić ale wystarczy kilka kolejnych godzin aby się w pełni zregenerował. Skąd? Ano z gruntu!


Dokładnie tak! Dlatego GWC musi być odpowiednio zaprojektowany (odpowiednio długi - rurowy), aby spełnił swoją rolę, np. pracował 24h/dobę bez znacznego obniżenia temperatury nawiewu. Im dłuższy GWC tym temperatura wyjścia z GWC będzie zbliżona do temp. gruntu. Jeśli bedzie zbyt krótki, grunt nie nadąży dostarczać odpowiedniej ilości energi do podniesienia temp. powietrza.




> Mój od dzisiejszej nocy chodzi na max (min 200m3/h) a w weekend "sesja termowizja" bo ma być te kilka dni chłodniej.
> To nie są jednak jego normalne warunki pracy bo GWC zimą to jest tylko zabezpieczenie przed zamarzaniem rekuperatora.


Te czujniki zatopione w chudziaku masz podłaczone do jakiegoś czytnika ? Rejestrujesz te dane ?

----------


## nydar

http://www.ibp.com.pl/Portals/IBP/docs/tagi/GWC.pdf
Może się komuś przyda.
Idąc logiką GWC ceramiczne pod chudziakiem,można by zrobić rurowego Tichelmana. Zalać go chudziakiem na to izolacja i posadzka.
Ciekawe czy ktoś by sobie taką chłodnicę pod domem zamontował?

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Zdjae sie ze Pan jest wrogiem liczenia ?


 Raczej wrogiem nie potrafiących liczyć! Wrogiem źle napisanych programów do liczenia!! Uważam, że straty ciepła z domu nie są proporcjonalne ani procentowe - a na tym opierają się programy do liczenia!!! Jedna mała nieszczelność potrafi wystudzić dom. Jeżeli ktoś liczy mostki termiczne -to z definicji się nie zna. 
Uważam też, że nie można liczyć na podstawie danych katalogowych ( podawanych do warunków stabilnych) !!! Ten sam beton komórkowy, styropian czy wełna - mają przy różnicy ciśnień inne parametry np. z paroizolacją i bez!!!
  W domach izolowanych OZC nie ma zastosowania i się nie sprawdza. Dlatego Ci co się posługują ( specjalnie napisałem posługują nie liczą) OZC są takimi wrogami izolowania - to programy od "ciepłownictwa" !!!

 Natomiast tu GMC - jest wszytko jednoznaczne -  pojemność cieplna - ile kWh przeniesie powietrze --- co tu za problem z liczeniem jak są jednoznaczne dane!!!?

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Każdy GWC można okresowo (kilka h) schłodzić ale wystarczy kilka kolejnych godzin aby się w pełni zregenerował. Skąd? Ano z gruntu!
> 
> Mój od dzisiejszej nocy chodzi na max (min 200m3/h) a w weekend "sesja termowizja" bo ma być te kilka dni chłodniej.


 Nie potrzeba termowizji czy czujników. Wystarczy pomiar temperatury powietrza wychodzącego z gwc - gdyby temperatura spadała - gwc by się schładzał. Ale nie spada!

----------


## nydar

To mówicie że na pierwszych metrach grunt wokół GWC ma taką samą temp. jak przy wylocie? Ciekawe.
Tak a pro po ,to raczej przypomina kieliszek do szampana na długiej nóżce.Czym łagodniejsza zima ,tym nóżka dłuższa

----------


## Barth3z

> Nie potrzeba termowizji czy czujników. Wystarczy pomiar temperatury powietrza wychodzącego z gwc - gdyby temperatura spadała - gwc by się schładzał. Ale nie spada!


Jeśli jest odpowiednio zaprojektowany/wyliczony to nie spada (w stosunku do temp. gruntu).
Jeśli jest za mały, to temp. na wylocie spada i wychładza GWC. Wtedy potrzebne są przerwy na regenrację. I powtarzam, nie mówimy tu o regeneracji o średnicy 1m tylko tych kilku centymetrów gruntu które stykają się z rurą. I niestety, prawdą jest, że na pierwszych metrach takiego GWC promień działania zimnego powietrza na wlocie jest większy niż przy wylocie. Ale to tak logiczne, że chyba się wygłupiłem pisząc o tym.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Powoli, tydzień po tygodniu spada. Tyle, że cały czas jest taka jak wody studziennej czyli stabilnego gruntu.
> Ale tu chodzi o to, czy ta temp. rośnie bo GWC "wysysa" cokolwiek z domu. No też nic tego nie potwierdza - ani liczby ani fakty...


 Spada, bo i bez gwc by spadała. 
Kwestiami odbierania ciepła z domu przez grunt, zupełnie się nie zajmuję, bo w latach 90-tych dawaliśmy 30cm styropianu bez mostków termicznych a teraz więcej. Styropian jest tak tani, w stosunku do kosztów budowy domu, że zastanawianie się nad tym tematem

----------


## nydar

> Jeśli jest odpowiednio zaprojektowany/wyliczony to nie spada.
> Jeśli jest za mały, to temp. na wylocie spada i wychładza GWC. Wtedy potrzebne są przerwy na regenrację. I powtarzam, nie mówimy tu o regeneracji o średnicy 1m tylko tych kilku centymetrów gruntu które stykają się z rurą. I niestety, prawdą jest, że na pierwszych metrach takiego GWC promień działania zimnego powietrza na wlocie jest większy niż przy wylocie. Ale to tak logiczne, że chyba się wygłupiłem pisząc o tym.


Nie sądzę abyś się wygłupił. Załóżmy że przychodzi zmiana pogody i mróz -10oC. Na pierwszym metrze GWC różnica temperatur napędzająca wymianę ciepła między gruntem a powietrzem jest tak duża,że grunt nie nadąża przekazywać ciepła.Spada temp. gruntu a więc i prędkość wymiany. Następny metr GWC przejmuje część funkcji pierwszego metra  i tak aż do wylotu. Stąd obraz wychłodzenia gruntu przyjmie formę stożka.

----------


## Barth3z

> Nie sądzę abyś się wygłupił. Załóżmy że przychodzi zmiana pogody i mróz -10oC. Na pierwszym metrze GWC różnica temperatur napędzająca wymianę ciepła między gruntem a powietrzem jest tak duża,że grunt nie nadąża przekazywać ciepła.Spada temp. gruntu a więc i prędkość wymiany. Następny metr GWC przejmuje część funkcji pierwszego metra  i tak aż do wylotu. Stąd obraz wychłodzenia gruntu przyjmie formę stożka.


Dokładnie! Dlatego moje obawy o pierwsze metry/centymetry maxowego GWC kszhu. Tam może dojść do zmrożenia wody z kondensacji pomiędzy chudziakiem a folią. A woda (punkt rosy) pojawi się tam na 100%. I tam też będzie chudziak wychłodzony. Dlatego mówiłem o rozbiegówce przed wejściem do maxowego GWC.
Inną kwestią jest jaka to będzie strata przy 30cm styro.

Liczę, że kszhu opublikuje odczyty z czujników zatopionych w chudziaku. To dużo wyjaśni.

----------


## Barth3z

> Musi tak być ale chodzi o skalę, której tak się co poniektórzy tu boją policzyć.
> Ile dostarcza grunt do GWC na nim leżącego i poprzez ogromny, masywny radiator a ile odbiera z GWC suche, mikre powietrze?
> Tak nie wiele, że jest to niezauważalne i pomijalne.


Obawiam się, że jest to bardzo trudne do policzenia. 
Musiałby ktoś biegły zasymulować ten układ w AnThermie.

----------


## nydar

> Musi tak być ale chodzi o skalę, której tak się co poniektórzy tu boją policzyć.
> Ile dostarcza grunt do GWC na nim leżącego i poprzez ogromny, masywny radiator a ile odbiera z GWC suche, mikre powietrze?
> Tak nie wiele, że jest to niezauważalne i pomijalne.


Skoro kolega to liczył, to prosimy przedstaw dane.
A powietrze nigdy nie jest suche .Nawet poniżej zera. Aby podgrzać to powietrze to potrzeba podgrzać gaz,stopić lód ,odparować wodę.

----------


## Barth3z

> To się przeliczysz. Ja tego nie robię dlatego, że mnie nie interesuje co się dzieje w chudziaku i okolicach. Dlatego nie muszę poświęcać na to ani czasu ani pieniędzy. Mnie interesuje wydajność GWC i jego wpływ a raczej brak na moją podłogę.


To masz te czujniki w chudziaku czy nie ? Jeśli masz, to czemu nie chcesz podać wartości? Ani nie zabierze Ci to czasu, ani pieniędzy. Czyżbyś nie chciał, żeby wyniki stały się dla coniektórych pożywką do dalszej debaty na temat wychładzania gruntu  :wink:  ?

----------


## nydar

Kszhu zlituj się. Świat czeka na te wyniki.
Dodam ci odwagi i podam swoje.
Na odcinku 20mb między czerpnią a RSŚ temp powietrza zeszłej zimy nie spadła poniżej 5oC. Na czerpni była minusowa o wartości w zależności od natężenia mrozu.  Były okresy,że na 10-tym metrze oscylowała wokół -2.Było też tak że po odwilży ,zewnętrzne miało +3oC a na piątym metrze GWC -5oC.
No ale skoro twierdzicie że nie da rady wychłodzić gruntu ,to pewnie wiecie

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> każdy pływak podgrzewa morze ale czy ma to jakieś znaczenie?


  Może dlatego ryby są zmiennocieplne by morze nie miało 36st.C?

----------


## matkor

> (...) mam termowizję do potwierdzenia faktu braku wpływu GWC na straty z domu.


Ale co konkretnie jest mierzone termowizją?

----------


## nydar

A co tu myśleć. Jak termowizją chcesz udowodnić że wychładzanie nie istnieje ,skoro nie masz porównania,jaka była by temp. chudziaka bez GWC

----------


## nydar

Aby coś porównać ,dwa stany ,to byś musiał w identycznych warunkach zbadać np. dzisiaj  i rok temu z GWC i bez. Nie prościej zmierzyć temperaturę? Masz odpowiedź od ręki a tak to gdybasz.

----------


## matkor

> Pokazywany jest obraz posadzki. Tam gdzie jest GWC i tam gdzie go nie ma (pod 19% posadzki i jej izolacji).


A ile (i jaka) tej izolacji?
To pomieszczenie jest jakoś ogrzewane?
Jaką różnice temp jestes w stanie dostrzec w termowizji?

----------


## nydar

Ja nie muszę się bronić . Ja pomierzyłem termometrem i wiem.Ty robisz uniki aby wsadzić tam czujnik .

----------


## herakles

> Żaden termometr, żaden czujnik nie pokaże strat z budynku. Słowem kluczem jest TERMOWIZJA - masz i czytaj http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Termografia
> 
> Aż tak się tego boisz, że aż udajesz, że nie rozumiesz o czym mowa?


Obawiam się, że budynek z GWC i bez GWC będzie pokazywał to samo w termoiwzji, a zapotrzebowanie jak różne. Idąc dalej, budynek z zamrożonym chudziakiem, wyjdzie w termowizji bardziej optymistycznie a jednak zapotrzebowanie będzie miał większe.

----------


## matkor

> Nie pomieszczenie a cała podłoga w całym domu. .


OK. A jak przebiego pomiar? Mierzysz temp po całej podłodze i nie widzisz różnicy rozkładu czy GWC chodzi czy nie? Jaką masz różnicę temperatur po całej podłodze?
Jest ogrzewanie włączone?

----------


## nydar

Wychładzanie gruntu  pod domem to nie jest proces dynamiczny. Masa i powierzchnia radiatora-chudziaka uniemożliwi pokazanie prawdy.
Natomiast okno na styku ze ścianą do badania termowizją to i owszem.

----------


## matkor

> Pomiar pionowy całej podłogi, kawałek po kawałku. Do tej pory różnic nie było..


Masz taką sama temp podłogi z dokładnością do 1/100K ?

Tą wyłączoną podłogówkę masz równo rozłożoną po badanej powierzchni, czy gdzieś jej np nie ma?

----------


## nydar

Masz możliwość wsadzenia tam czujnika temperatury i nie chcesz tego zrobić. Powód?

Połóż na ziemię gdzie idzie podziemny rurociąg  z EC 30-ci cm styropianu i mierz. Jak nie masz w pobliżu to wyjdź na pole i mierz grunt. 
Życzę ci w nowym roku tak doskonałego samopoczucia jak w mijającym :big grin: .

----------


## herakles

> Czyli idąc tym tokiem rozumowania, liche oka w ocieplonej ścianie będą wyglądały na o wiele cieplejsze niż te z górnej półki?
> Poprzesz jakoś tę tezę?


Ale cała ściana będzie zimniejsza, ocieplenie będzie wyglądało CAŁE na sprawniejsze.

----------


## herakles

kszhu idź ty się lepiej napij jakiegoś szampana!

----------


## nydar

W gniewie mnie żegnasz w starym roku?
Takie postanowienie Noworoczne sobie zapodałem .Dowiedzieć się,sprawdzić a jak nie da to zbadać,jaki wpływ na lambdę styropianu ma zawartość w nim pary wodnej powyżej 70% .No a pod posadzką zimno  to i w styropianie wyższa wilgotność względna niż w domu.

----------


## Barth3z

> W gniewie mnie żegnasz w starym roku?
> Takie postanowienie Noworoczne sobie zapodałem .Dowiedzieć się,sprawdzić a jak nie da to zbadać,jaki wpływ na lambdę styropianu ma zawartość w nim pary wodnej powyżej 70% .No a pod posadzką zimno  to i w styropianie wyższa wilgotność względna niż w domu.


I sądzisz, że z tego powodu teoria TB o 6x większych stratach do gruntu ma rację bytu ?

----------


## nydar

> I sądzisz, że z tego powodu teoria TB o 6x większych stratach do gruntu ma rację bytu ?


Nie wiem . Lambda wody podpowiada że to niemożliwe .No warstwy są w poziomie nie w pionie.

----------


## nydar

Widzę,że ty kszhu na ludziach się znasz i od razu rozpoznasz co za charakterek. Tylko może bardziej delikatnie to wyrażaj ,bo butą trąci.
A za kamerkę dziękuję może kiedyś .Trzymam za słowo .Byle wadium nie przygniotło.

----------


## cruz

> Woda się nie pojawi, ona tam jest i tam ma być! Ta woda to zasada działania GWC. To ona przenosi energię z gruntu a nie z domu. Jak jej mało to dolewam.
> A rozbiegówka po to aby sterować wykorzystaniem GWC i czerpnię sensownie umieścić.


To ile Ty tej wody pod dom lejesz i o jakiej temperaturze?

----------


## cruz

> Zauważ, że to jest *gruntowy* wymiennik ciepła, on pobiera energię z *gruntu*. Pobiera bardzo mało energii z gruntu, który dostarcza jej nieskończenie dużo. A pobiera jej mało bo jest przewymiarowany a przepływ niewielki. Każdy GWC można okresowo (kilka h) schłodzić ale wystarczy kilka kolejnych godzin aby się w pełni zregenerował. Skąd? Ano z gruntu!
> 
> Mój od dzisiejszej nocy chodzi na max (min 200m3/h) a w weekend "sesja termowizja" bo ma być te kilka dni chłodniej.
> To nie są jednak jego normalne warunki pracy bo GWC zimą to jest tylko zabezpieczenie przed zamarzaniem rekuperatora.


Czyli wybudowałeś coś co może czerpać energie ciepną z nieskończenie wielkiego rezerwuaru ciepła, ale wykorzystujesz ją tylko jak temperatura spada <0 oC. To tak jakby dać DZ popy ciepła pod chałupę ale z tego nie korzystać bo za szybko wychładza grunt pod domem i trzeba czekać na regenerację temperaturową. Inwestycja bez sensu. A mi się wydawało że GWC ma cały czas podgrzewać/chłodzić powietrze które wpływa do domu.

----------


## Barth3z

kszhu, czy rzeczywiście korzystasz z GWC tylko wtedy jak masz temp. poniżej 0oC ? 
Czy nie warto uruchamiać GWC też dla temp. dodatnich (gdy temp. powietrza jest niższa od temp. gruntu) ?

----------


## cruz

> Czy nie warto uruchamiać GWC też dla temp. dodatnich (gdy temp. powietrza jest niższa od temp. gruntu) ?


Warto

Edit: Tylko, że według mnie nie warto mieć GWC po domem. Ale nie upieram się co do wartości tej niewartości.
Chociaż jak by te GWC używać 3 dni w roku to można je mieć w salonie obok kotła.

----------


## ravbc

> Mając rekuperator to bez sensu - różnic w temp. na nawiewie do domu praktycznie nie widać a tylko wylot ma wyższą temp. i wilgotność, którą trzeba sprawnie usunąć.


To mocno zależy od użytego reku, czyż nie? Co prawda mocno staniały takie co dają w miarę rozsądne uzyski, ale czy aż tak? No i z tą wilgotnością, to ja też jeszcze nie widziałem problemów, ale ja mam dziurawą (i wysezonowaną) chałupę i wilgotność raczej za niską, więc może nie mam już co usuwać...




> Pokonanie oporu GWC też nie jest za darmo.


Hmm, mi wychodzi raczej, że opór GWC "pokonuje się sam" przez umieszczenie wyrzutni wyżej niż czerpnia GWC. Choć to pewnie też zależy od szczelności budynku...

----------


## Barth3z

> Mając rekuperator to bez sensu - różnic w temp. na nawiewie do domu praktycznie nie widać a tylko wylot ma wyższą temp. i wilgotność, którą trzeba sprawnie usunąć. Pokonanie oporu GWC też nie jest za darmo.
> I tak naprawdę mówimy o zakresie 8-9stC.


Masz troszkę racji w tym, że jeśli nie wykorzystujesz powietrza wywiewanego to nie ma sensu zaciągać go przez GWC.
Natomiast wyższa temp. powietrza wywiewanego to mniej wykroplonej wody. I tak jak pisze ravbc jest mała szansa, że w takich warunkach wogóle się pojawi. Przy 24oC i wilgotności 40%. pkt. rosy to 9,6oC. Powietrze wywiewane powinno mieć te 9 i więcej stopni, więc wody tam raczej nie będzie. Poza tym i tak musisz odprowadzać skropliny, więc to żaden problem.

----------


## Barth3z

> Od kiedy?!? Raczej na odwrót Ciepłe powietrze to większa pojemność.


Ja mówię o wykraplaniu na wymienniku a ty o wyrzutni  :wink:  Mowa o temperaturach powietrza 0oC - 8oC, więc nic nie będzie.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> A to co się wykrapla na wymienniku to mnie zupełnie nie obchodzi bo nie stanowi żadnego problemu
> Wyrzutnia to jest naprawdę niemały problem.


 Dokładnie tak! Powietrze wychodzące zimą z reku ma (praktycznie ) zawsze 100% wilgotności względnej - więc im jest cieplejsze tym więcej ma wody w sobie. I teraz, gdy będzie schładzane ( cokolwiek) w kanale i na wyrzutni - obowiązkowo wodę odda! 
 Z wodą na wymienniku nie ma problemu !

----------


## gentoonx

> ...
> Od kiedy?!? Raczej na odwrót Ciepłe powietrze to większa pojemność. To ciepłe wpada do zimnego i się wykrapla - jak wywiejesz te 9stC na ok 0stC to się leje, na niższą nie zdąży bo się oszrania i jest jeszcze gorzej.
> Odprowadzenie skroplin masz na wymienniku a nie na wyrzutni. Dlatego jeśli na wymienniku będziesz miał 9stC z GWC to po pierwsze nie wiele się wykropli a po drugie te 9stC wyleci na zewnątrz i narobi szkody j.w.
> ....


wyjątkowo zgadzam się z kierownikiem kszhu - dziwne, ale prawdziwe  :smile:

----------


## Barth3z

> wyjątkowo zgadzam się z kierownikiem kszhu - dziwne, ale prawdziwe


Tak, tylko, że nie na temat  :wink: 
Powtórzę, że chodziło o korzystanie z GWC dla temp. zewn. powyżej 0oC.

----------


## gentoonx

> Tak, tylko, że nie na temat 
> Powtórzę, że chodziło o korzystanie z GWC dla temp. zewn. powyżej 0oC.


do req każde stC powyżej zera, nie podniosą sprawności req, tylko temperaturę na wywiewie, a skoro zewnętrzna to np 5stC i wyrzucasz 9stC, to po co podnosic sztucznie na GWC do 8stC by wyrzucać 11stC - BEZSENS.

CHYBA ŻE DO WYKORZYSTANIA PO REQ - TO INNA SPRAWA -  ale kierownik kszhu uznaje to za BEZSENS  :wink: 

stąd moja zgoda incydentalna z kierownikiem kszhu  :smile:  no bo wiadomo... generalnie to raczej różnie bywało  :smile:

----------


## ravbc

Ja tam nie widzę problemów nawet poniżej zera (żadnego szronienia nie zaobserwowałem), natomiast faktycznie kszhu pisał, że poniżej zera GWC jednak używa, żeby ochronić wymiennik przez zamarznięciem...

A co do "komina" w kontekście ciągu między czerpnią a wyrzutnią, to u mnie jest on całkiem poważny. Inna rzecz, że zimą 200m3/h to mi potrzebne i tak nie jest...

----------


## ravbc

> 200m3/h to przesada ale nie wiem czy 20 poleci dla różnicy 3m w pionie... z kanałami do GWC, mieszkaniem i jego kanałami oraz przede wszystkim wymiennikiem (rekuperatorem).


U mnie to jest tak bliżej 10m różnicy, a może jeszcze więcej (nigdy nie chciało mi się tego nawet zmierzyć). 3m to chyba tylko w niskiej parterówce z wyrzutnią w ścianie szczytowej i wysoką czerpnią... W każdym razie ten parametr daje się tak samo zaprojektować (albo przynajmniej zaplanować) jak samo GWC...

----------


## ravbc

> Tak mniej więcej mam, no może ze 3,5m jest. Ciąg jakiś jest ale mizerny i łatwo go zaburzyć niewielkim wiatrem; choć jak powieje porządnie w czerpnię to nie jest źle ale wg. mnie nie tędy droga.


Oczywiście, że nie, ale to tylko metoda, żeby zminimalizować opory GWC, gdyby jakieś (zauważalne) były... Można też od razu zbudować GWC tak, żeby po prostu nie stawiało dodatkowych oporów  :wink:

----------


## nydar

Zastanawiam się jaki jest sens budować -zlecić  budowę GWC  w przypadku chęci posiadania rekuperatora. 
Zastanawiam się też nad konsekwencjami  okresowego używania GWC, zwłaszcza ceramicznego. Takie ceramiczne GWC wyłączone z eksploatacji to 100% wilgotności względnej . A powietrze w bezruchu ze 100% wilgotnością to po czasie (ciekawe jakim) nieciekawy zapach.

----------


## nydar

Rozumiem ,że myślisz o domach wybitnie energooszczędnych ,bo w tylko takich o parametrach  zbliżonych do pasywnych  jest możliwość obniżenia temperatury wnętrza domu przy pomocy GWC.
A zapach ,,piwniczny " to nie jest przypadkiem efekt  metabolizmu braci mniejszych?

----------


## jerzyka51

Zadam jeszcze raz pytanie ,jaki GWC lepiej zrobić .Mam możliwości zbudować żwirowy  lub zakopać rury w wodzie .Taką mam działkę z jednej strony woda gruntowa płytko ,kawałek dalej nie ma jej na 4 m.Każdy ma jakieś zalety i wady, ale Ci którzy już maja jakieś doświadczenie w korzystaniu z GWC niech proszę odpowiedzą.
                              Forum to dla większości z jego użytkowników miejsce gdzie wymienia się doświadczenia ,wypowiadają się ludzie mający wiedzę  w danym temacie i chcący pomóc takim jak ja szukającym tu podpowiedzi. A ostatnie kilka stron to jak dla mnie rozważania nad wyższością świąt Bożego Narodzenia nad świętami Wielkiej Nocy nic nie wnoszące do tematu o GWC.

----------


## nydar

Dla czego podejrzewasz mnie o złe intencje? Martwię się po prostu i po ludzku ,że nieużywane  GWC  może wydzielać przykre zapachy.
Wracając do funkcji chłodniczej ,to przy parametrach które wymieniłeś,musisz przyznać,że 1kWh dla utrzymania w domu znośnej temperatury nie jest wystarczając w zwykłym domu,a jedynie w bardzo energooszczędnym.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Zadam jeszcze raz pytanie ,jaki GWC lepiej zrobić .Mam możliwości zbudować żwirowy lub zakopać rury w wodzie


Żwirowce to nieporozumienie - tego typu wymienniki mają sens do minimum 1000m3/h a tak naprawdę do większych wydajności
 A tak najlepiej to załozyć splity- zużycie podobne inwestycja podobna a efekt nieporónywalnie lepszy

----------


## gentoonx

> ...od razu zbudować GWC tak, żeby po prostu nie stawiało dodatkowych oporów


Poproszę o przepis - jak to zrobić.  :smile: 

Poważnie

----------


## gentoonx

> Żwirowce to nieporozumienie - tego typu wymienniki mają sens *do minimum* 1000m3/h a tak naprawdę do większych wydajności...


 :no: 

chyba *od minimum* 

Polska język - trudna język  :bash:

----------


## miloszenko

Kszhu, jaka obecnie masz wilgotnosc w domu i przy jakiej wymianie ustawionej na reku?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## cruz

> Zadam jeszcze raz pytanie ,jaki GWC lepiej zrobić.


Glikolowe. Ale czasami warto przemyśleć co chcemy uzyskać i wtedy zastanowić się nad środkami do uzyskania tego celu.

----------


## ravbc

> Napisał ravbc
> 
> ...od razu zbudować GWC tak, żeby po prostu nie stawiało dodatkowych oporów 
> 
> 
> Poproszę o przepis - jak to zrobić. 
> 
> Poważnie


Hehe, wiedziałem, że ktoś ten zwrot zauważy  :wink:  Ale dlatego napisałem o dodatkowych (a nie jakichkolwiek) oporach. Chodziło mi o opory ponad to, co jest w stanie zniwelowac naturalny ciąg wytworzony między czerpnią, a wyrzutnią GWC. Jako to będzie wyglądało konkretnie, bardzo zależy od wielu innych czynników, a nie tylko samego GWC. Przykład: u nydara bardzo "ciasne" GWC rurowe jest w stanie działać na grawitacji, choć wydajność ma wtedy nikłą. Taki sam efekt da się przecież uzyskać przy każdym innym GWC (w szczególności mniej "ciasnym"), aczkolwiek by to wykorzystać trzeba pewnie jednak odpowiednio zaprojektować i wykonać całą wentylację. Natomiast do niwelacji oporów samego GWC spokojnie powinno wystarczyć (a o to tu chodziło - żeby nie trzeba było rezygnować z używania GWC z powodu dodatkowych oporów).

----------


## Karlsen

Nie trzeba domu wybitnie energooszczędnego, aby przy pomocy GWC utrzymać latem temp. max do 25*C, na parterze max do 24*C. Nie miałem z tym problemów, pomimo braku zasłon w oknach. Ale większa zasługa tutaj okapu (dachu). Zapodziałem zapiski odczytów letnich temp. GWC, ale na forum już je podawałem ,więc mogę odszukać. Dwukrotnie w zimną noc (temp. około 10*C) otworzyłem schody strychowe i drzwi balkonowe na dole, aby "wpędzić" do domu chłodne powietrze. Pozbywanie się owadów po tym zabiegu zniechęciło mnie do stosowania tej metody.
Z drugiej strony obniżanie temp. w domu do np. 22*C, kiedy na zewnątrz jest 30*C, to jak wysiąść z klimatyzowanego auta na słonecznym, gorącym  parkingu. Przeziębienie gotowe.
Na marginesie temp. zimowe rurowca w układzie Tichelmana (51m), wydajność 140m3/h. Podlasie, wyjątkowo ciepła zima:
30.10.2013		10,8
16.11.2013		9,1
01.12.2013		7,9
15.12.2013		6,4
26.12.2013		6,6
01.01.2014		6,1
Min. temperatura w garażu nieizolowanym od gruntu to 9*C.

----------


## Barth3z

> Hehe, wiedziałem, że ktoś ten zwrot zauważy  Ale dlatego napisałem o dodatkowych (a nie jakichkolwiek) oporach. Chodziło mi o opory ponad to, co jest w stanie zniwelowac naturalny ciąg wytworzony między czerpnią, a wyrzutnią GWC. Jako to będzie wyglądało konkretnie, bardzo zależy od wielu innych czynników, a nie tylko samego GWC. Przykład: u nydara bardzo "ciasne" GWC rurowe jest w stanie działać na grawitacji, choć wydajność ma wtedy nikłą. Taki sam efekt da się przecież uzyskać przy każdym innym GWC (w szczególności mniej "ciasnym"), aczkolwiek by to wykorzystać trzeba pewnie jednak odpowiednio zaprojektować i wykonać całą wentylację. Natomiast do niwelacji oporów samego GWC spokojnie powinno wystarczyć (a o to tu chodziło - żeby nie trzeba było rezygnować z używania GWC z powodu dodatkowych oporów).


http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/na...ion-d_122.html - wstaw dane i będziesz znał ilość m3/h przepychanych na grawitacji. Co do małych oporów to np. GWC żwirowe. A co to oporów w kanałach wentylacyjnych to proponuję nydarowską wentylację wyporową. Tylko problem będzie z reku, który znacznie ograniczy wymianę na grawitacji. 
Przy realizacji wentylacji wg koncepcji nydara (z RSŚ'em zamiast reku) to przy minusowych temperaturach w domu piętrowym (różnica poziomów 10m) musiałbyś tłumić przepływ tego powetrza.  :smile:

----------


## Barth3z

> A co przy takich jak teraz (9stC)? Kombinować cały czas jak koń pod górkę czy mieć święty spokój za cenę prądu w wentylatorkach na prąd stały?
> O lecie nie wspominam.


Przy 9oC też będzie działać. Chodzi o to, żeby była różnica temperatur pomiędzy powietrzem na zewn. w powietrzem zużytem wywiewanym z domu (24oC). Nie mówię, że tak należy zrobić. Napisałem to informacyjnie, że to może działać w pewnych warunkach (bez reku).

----------


## Barth3z

> Będzie ale sam popatrz na ten kalkulatorek co to będzie za działanie - do normalnego życia nie za wiele tego powietrza.
> Powrót do wentylacji grawitacyjnej jest raczej nieprawdopodobny.


W 100% się z tobą zgadzam.

----------


## nydar

Faktycznie w układzie z rekuperatorem to trudno myśleć o grawitacyjnej wentylacji .Ale jak się ktoś zdecyduje na odzysk ciepła z gruntu i szarych ścieków to i owszem . Pamiętam że jasiek pisał o wystarczającym przepływie powietrza przy GWC fi 200 czy 160 i to bez wspomagaczy. Moje fi 110 niestety ale daje tylko 35m3/h a to jest za mało. 
Wentylacja wyporowa to nic innego jak tzw. grawitacyjna ,tyle że nawiew jest bardziej sensowny niż przy grawitacyjnej.
Obawiam się że zmodyfikowana grawitacyjna- konwekcyjna wraca z podniesionym czołem.

----------


## Barth3z

Założenia:
- GWC żwirowy + odejście rurą fi 200mm, 
- różnica poboru powietrza i wyrzutni 8m
- temp. na zewn. -20oC
Nawiew potrafi osiągnąć prędkość 400m3/h ! Nie mówiąc już o wietrze, który nie kontrolowany sposób można nam zwiększać lub zmniejszać wentylację

Lepiej reku i kontrolowany sposób nawiewu za pomocą wentylatorów. I to nie wyklucza wentylacji wyporowej.  :smile:

----------


## nydar

Umówmy się że prędkością będzie ok. 3,5m/sek.
To że nie ma urządzenia regulującego przepływ objętościowy,nie oznacza że go nie będzie.
Z doświadczenia wiem,że w domu parterowym przy wyrzutni na 500cm grawitacja zanika przy 8-10oC.
Są wentylatory które uruchamiają się przy zbyt małej wentylacji grawitacyjnej.

----------


## nydar

Dzięki za komplement :ohmy: .
A znasz przypowieść o wodzie i skale?

----------


## nydar

Wstydzę się.
Zaprzeczysz że WW to zmodyfikowana WG?  Zamiast tradycyjnych nawiewników okiennych lub nieszczelnej stolarki,przewidywalne GWC z RSŚ?

----------


## nydar

Masz parterówkę ,tak jak ja. Dwa nawiewy z czegoś lepszego  i wywiewy z bele czego .W WM musisz do każdego pomieszczenia dawać instalację adekwatną.Różnie można liczyć koszty. Co niektórzy koledzy zaczęli liczyć i wychodzi im,że WW jest tańsza,tak że nie jestem odosobniony w konkluzji. .

----------


## nydar

> Z byle czego masz byle co!
> Ideą KAŻDEJ wentylacji, nawet grawitacyjnej, jest podawać powietrze do każdego pomieszczenia. Ja nie chcę byle czego. Takie byle jakie domy później kiepsko sprzedać nawet.


Kol.kszhu.Pierwsza lekcja czytania ze zrozumieniem. Instalacja wywiewna z byle czego ,bo zużyte powietrze nie wymaga nic lepszego .Nawiewną zrób choćby z kwasówki jak masz kasę.
Ciężko sprzedać? Masz rację .Ciężko sprzedać dom bez kotłowni,bez rekuperatora p-p, a ciepło.
Ale my tu o GWC a nie o handlu nieruchomościami.
Jak byś się nie starał to GWC już w ludzkich mózgach jest osadzone jako coś dobrego dla portfela.

----------


## nydar

No i wszystko jasne. Dla tego takie parcie aby był pod domem. No bo sprawniejszy ,,inaczej" ale sprawniejszy. A że od ciepła domu,to już durny inwestor nie zatrybi.

----------


## gentoonx

> ...
> Ideą KAŻDEJ wentylacji, nawet grawitacyjnej, jest podawać powietrze do każdego pomieszczenia. ....


gruba kreska  :wink:

----------


## nydar

> Inwestor ostatniego GWC to akurat człowiek nauki a durnia, na dodatek umysłowo sprawnego "inaczej" to ja czytam cały czas na tym forum.
> No ale jak do kogoś fakty nie docierają a wyznaje zasadę, że "nic nas nie przekona, że czarne jest czarne a białe białe" to ja nic na to nie poradzę.


Nie mów tak brzydko  bo mi się robi przykro.
Temperatury minimalne w GWC rurowym fi 160 w zależności od długości :
10-ty metr  -5,5oC
15-ty metr  -3,1oC
20-ty metr  -1,2oC 
25-ty metr  +0,4oC

Kontakt z gruntem 1mb - 0,5m2
Innymi słowy na 20-tym metrze rurowego GWC powietrze mające kontakt z gruntem na powierzchni 10m2 osiągnęło temp.-1,2oC.
No ale wg. kol. grunt się nie oziębia. Gratuluję dobrego samopoczucia

----------


## Barth3z

> ....
> - część kanału w ociepleniu, wychłodzony nieco sufit i jego stelaż; strat jednak nie ma bo i tak wszystko zawracane jest rekuperatorem do domu


Super! Dzięki za te fotki. Takie badanie to jest konkret, choć jak widać na zdjęciu ze stopami, to nie ma szans uchwycić GWC , nawet przy wejściu pod chudziaka.

Z jednym się tylko nie zgodzę. Z ogrzewaniem tego kanału dolotowego do reku. Jeśli grzejesz go przed reku, to jest to niestety strata...

----------


## nydar

Zrób to samo ale jak temp. powietrza zewnętrznego spadnie  poniżej zera.

----------


## nydar

Ależ te zdjęcia nic nie udowodniły z wyjątkiem że ślady stóp na posadzce wskazują na posiadacza bez platfusa i że masz bardzo dobry radiator pod izolacją.Temperatury minimalne w GWC rurowym fi 160 w zależności od długości :
10-ty metr -5,5oC
15-ty metr -3,1oC
20-ty metr -1,2oC 
25-ty metr +0,4oC
Cieszy mnie natomiast że zmieniłeś zdanie co do ilości świeżego powietrza. 30m3/osobę.Ho ho. Czyżbyś olał normy?

----------


## nydar

Wszystko rozumiem.
Należy pchać pod dom gdzie panuje plusowa temperatura cały rok, lodowate powietrze bo to nie szkodzi portfelowi inwestora .
Nie wspomnę już o tym co stanie się z tą dziurawką za x lat przebywania ciągłego w wilg.100%  i okresowego zamarzania i rozmrażania.
Ciekawe czy za x lat posadzka tąpnie?

ps. Nie jestem budowlańcem ,ale z tego co widzę nie buduje się fundamentów z porothermu i nie zasypuje ziemią bez izolacji przeciwwilgociowej.
      Spróbuj GWC w ścianie fundamentowej z takiego materiału. Przejdziesz do historii ,,budowanie inaczej"

----------


## tomraider

> Ciekawe czy za x lat posadzka tąpnie?
> Przejdziesz do historii ,,budowanie inaczej"


Może zamierza tam coś hodować ? Pieczarki są w cenie  :wink:   I tak dom spłaci kredyt . Główka pracuje  :wink:

----------


## nydar

Opowiedziałem twoją wizję człowiekowi po politechnice .Sąsiad trzy domy dalej .Dr inż przed nazwiskiem , budowlaniec.Na sarninkę  zaprosił bo myśliwy.
Nie powtórzę co o takich pomysłach powiedział jak GWC pod chałupą, bo nie przystoi.
Coś tam mówił o zmianie wytrzymałości gruntu przy zmiennych jego wartościach wilgotności,o wymywaniu czegoś z tego gruntu.Nie znam się na tym więc nie dyskutuję.Skwitował to tak. Że tąpnie to pewne.Tylko trudno określić kiedy.
Piszę to mimo żeś gbur, coby był czas na zastanowienie.Jak tąpnie to i po okresie gwarancji udowodni biegły,że wbrew sztuce.

----------


## nydar

Temperatury minimalne w GWC rurowym fi 160 w zależności od długości :
10-ty metr -5,5oC
15-ty metr -3,1oC
20-ty metr -1,2oC 
25-ty metr +0,4oC
 To jest argument konkretny
ps. Mówię poważnie .Pogadaj z jakim konstruktorem o GWC pod budynkiem i to z możliwością zraszania złoża. 
      Że cię nie lubię,to  nie oznacza,że źle życzę.

----------


## gentoonx

> Temperatury minimalne w GWC rurowym fi 160 w zależności od długości :
> 10-ty metr -5,5oC
> 15-ty metr -3,1oC
> 20-ty metr -1,2oC 
> 25-ty metr +0,4oC
>  To jest argument konkretny
> ps. Mówię poważnie .Pogadaj z jakim konstruktorem o GWC pod budynkiem i to z możliwością zraszania złoża. 
>       Że cię nie lubię,to  nie oznacza,że źle życzę.


To są temp. powietrza - możesz podać choć w przybliżeniu temperaturę gruntu na tych długościach wymiennika w odległości powiedzmy 1cm od powierzchni rury GWC?

----------


## karolek75

> Udowodniły to, że GWC nie ma wpływu na temperaturę posadzki ponieważ tam gdzie jest i tam gdzie go nie ma posadzka ma taką samą temperaturę. Jeśli tak jest to straty przez nią są równomierne. Jeśli straty są równomierne to znaczy, że GWC nie szkodzi portfelowi inwestora. Czego w tym nie rozumiesz?


Z pewnoscia udowodniles ze ich nie widac. Czyz chudziak pod ktorym masz GWC nie jest doskonalym radiatorem ktory rozproszyl ewentulane straty po calej swej powierzchni? O tym rozpraszaniu pisal przeciez Merkava w odniesieniu to 6x wiekszych strat do gruntu TB i jego testu wiadernego.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Czasami można dorobić się niezłego g**na zamiast GWC.
Moje odcięte od października. Kasa w błoto.

Skoro jest, lepiej je wietrzyć non stop.
Kiedy urośnie grzybek itp, będzie za późno.
Moje mogę odkopać i zrobić coś innego, ale te pod podłogą, to raczej słabo widzę.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Podobnie jak z wietrzeniem mieszkania. Kiedy mamy wykwity, na wietrzenie za późno.
Skoro po kilku dniach czuć, znaczy się że jednak coś tam jest.
Trzeba wentylować w sposób ciągły (kilka godzin dziennie), takie jest moje zdanie.

----------


## Barth3z

> Czasami można dorobić się niezłego g**na zamiast GWC.
> Moje odcięte od października. Kasa w błoto.
> 
> Skoro jest, lepiej je wietrzyć non stop.
> Kiedy urośnie grzybek itp, będzie za późno.
> Moje mogę odkopać i zrobić coś innego, ale te pod podłogą, to raczej słabo widzę.


Próbowałeś odwrócić bieg ? Tj. Wdmuchiwać do tego GWC powietrze wylatujące z reku ?

----------


## karolek75

> Próbowałeś odwrócić bieg ? Tj. Wdmuchiwać do tego GWC powietrze wylatujące z reku ?


Dla grzybka jak znalazl - jeszcze wiecej wilgoci.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Nie mieszkam.
Może pod koniec roku jak się sprężę.
Wszystko robię sam bez kredytu. Trochę czasu trzeba.
Pleśń widać na filmiku.
GWC było ozonawane kilkaset godzin z dawką 7g/h.
Ponadto max się lasuje, tak przypuszczam. Na ścianach piwnicy pojawiły mi się naloty w kolorze gliny.
To przesądziło o zamknięciu wylotu do piwnicy. Czerpnia jest otwarta z siatką.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Pewnie jest masa wody, tak jak na filmiku z komarami. Nie wentyluję, nie osuszam.
Gwc prawdopodobnie zostawię samemu sobie. Nie mam siły na to by dodatkowo bulić za odkopanie i ponowną zabawę z wymianą złoża włącznie.

----------


## Barth3z

> Dla grzybka jak znalazl - jeszcze wiecej wilgoci.


Jeśli wszystko zawiodło to czemu nie spróbować  :wink: 
W okresie letnim i przejściowym będzie ładował ciepełko w grunt pod domem.




> Pewnie jest masa wody, tak jak na filmiku z komarami. Nie wentyluję, nie osuszam.
> Gwc prawdopodobnie zostawię samemu sobie. Nie mam siły na to by dodatkowo bulić za odkopanie i ponowną zabawę z wymianą złoża włącznie.


Nie lepiej zasilić jakąś PC powietrzem z GWC ? Pozostawienie tego GWC samemu sobie nie jest dobrym pomysłem. Nie obawiasz się, że posadzka Ci tąpnie ?

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Jeśli wszystko zawiodło to czemu nie spróbować 
> W okresie letnim i przejściowym będzie ładował ciepełko w grunt pod domem.
> 
> 
> 
> Nie lepiej zasilić jakąś PC powietrzem z GWC ? Pozostawienie tego GWC samemu sobie nie jest dobrym pomysłem. Nie obawiasz się, że posadzka Ci tąpnie ?


Pisałem wcześnie o braku ochoty na walkę z nim. 
GWC jest obok domu, dokładnie rozpoczyna się 90cm od ściany piwnicy.
Mógłbym powalczyć, ale chyba sobie odpuszczę.
Zapadnąć może mi się tylko taras, pod nim jest GWC.
Kamęrkę ostatnio wpuszczałem chyba początkiem sierpnia. Teraz nie mam ochoty.
GWC wentylowałem od lutego do początku października non stop.
Na początku 90m3/h potem 200 albo 300m3/h. Nawet nie pamiętam wydajności wentylatora.
W każdym bądź razie, smrodek było czuć w całym domu. Wylot był w piwnicy, brak drzwi.

----------


## nydar

Skoro max się lasuje,to niechybnie sąsiad Dr inż myśliwy miał rację ,mówiąc że kwestia czasu jak tąpnie.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Skoro max się lasuje,to niechybnie sąsiad Dr inż myśliwy miał rację ,mówiąc że kwestia czasu jak tąpnie.


Mam nalot w piwnicy. Nie wiem czy to max, czy co innego.
Kolor wskazuje na max, ale może to być glina spod max-a.
Ponadto max leżący pod wylewką nie jest narażony na te same czynniki co ten leżący na zewnątrz.

----------


## qubic

> Pisałem wcześnie o braku ochoty na walkę z nim. 
> GWC jest obok domu, dokładnie rozpoczyna się 90cm od ściany piwnicy.
> Mógłbym powalczyć, ale chyba sobie odpuszczę.
> Zapadnąć może mi się tylko taras, pod nim jest GWC.
> Kamęrkę ostatnio wpuszczałem chyba początkiem sierpnia. Teraz nie mam ochoty.
> GWC wentylowałem od lutego do początku października non stop.
> Na początku 90m3/h potem 200 albo 300m3/h. Nawet nie pamiętam wydajności wentylatora.
> W każdym bądź razie, smrodek było czuć w całym domu. Wylot był w piwnicy, brak drzwi.


Klaudiusz  jeśli gwc skreśliłeś z powodu jakości powietrza to nie demontuj tylko spróbuj wykorzystać do innego celu. Jeśli masz kominek to podłącz go pod gwc pozbędziesz się mostka  :smile: ,.
Albo poczekaj na mrozy i przegoń na maksa tak żeby się gwc wymroziło. Zawsze to pozbędziesz się drobnoustrojów.
Raczej jak już uruchomiłeś to używaj bo destrukcja będzie postępowała.
I tak całe szczęście nie dałeś go pod dom, bo teraz miałbyś dopiero kłopot.
Maksy to najgorszy materiał budowlany i dziwię się , że pojawił się pomysł użycia ich do GWC a w szczególności pchanie ich pod posadzkę .

----------


## qubic

> Podstawową rzeczą, której ktoś nie chce tu zrozumieć jest fakt, że GWC czerpie energię z nieskończonych zasobów ziemi a nie z odizolowanego domu. Inaczej żadne GWC poza obszarem budynku by nie działało.
> .


Kszhu gratulacje dla posiadacza pierwszego na świecie inteligentnego GWC , które tylko u ciebie wie skąd czerpać energię  :wink: 
Zaczynasz banialuki opowiadać jak arturo pod swoje potrzeby. Najprościej będzie jak posłużysz się modelowaniem i dasz na forum wyniki to może uwierzę że u ciebie maxy są "inteligentne"  :wink:

----------


## qubic

> Niestety ale wszyscy my tu piszący "tąpniemy" znacznie wcześniej niż cokolwiek stanie się z materiałem ceramicznym znajdującym się w stabilnych warunkach i nie narażonym praktycznie na żadne siły.


Jeśli się zlasuje to nie oznacza , że zaraz się rozpadnie ale jako pierwszy pojawi się piwniczny smrodek w domu bez piwnicy .

----------


## karolek75

> "Radiator" ma 144m2, GWC ~27m2. Nie ma szans transportu energii po całości bo ten "radiator" nie jest odizolowany a wymienia energię z gruntem. Dlatego te metry wymiany pod GWC zwiększone są o część metrów "radiatora".
> Podstawową rzeczą, której ktoś nie chce tu zrozumieć jest fakt, że GWC czerpie energię z nieskończonych zasobów ziemi a nie z odizolowanego domu. Inaczej żadne GWC poza obszarem budynku by nie działało.
> ...


144m2 radiatora o grubosci 10cm do 27m2 GWC. Bez zadnej izolacji pomiedzy. Wiec jakiekolwiek straty z GWC zostaja rozproszone. W zyciu tego nie zobaczysz na termowizji przez jeszcze 30cm styro.
Czy ty liczyles gdzies bilans energii z ziemii i przepychanego powietrza? 

A z innej beczki troche - czy fakt ze dales GWC pod dom wynikal z oszczednosci na pracach ziemnych a energie odbierana to bardzo mala pomijalna wartosc? Czy tez wg ciebie GWC pod domem to po prostu lepiej?

----------


## nydar

Nie jest prawdą że w GWC ceramicznym  panują stabilne warunki,może z wyjątkiem wilgotności która w wysokości 100% jest i tak nienaturalna dla ceramiki
Najgroźniejszy jest mróz który przynajmniej w przedniej części GWC występuje.W obliczu nasycenia wilgocią materiału,skutki mogą być opłakane..

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Klaudiusz  jeśli gwc skreśliłeś z powodu jakości powietrza to nie demontuj tylko spróbuj wykorzystać do innego celu. Jeśli masz kominek to podłącz go pod gwc pozbędziesz się mostka ,.
> Albo poczekaj na mrozy i przegoń na maksa tak żeby się gwc wymroziło. Zawsze to pozbędziesz się drobnoustrojów.
> Raczej jak już uruchomiłeś to używaj bo destrukcja będzie postępowała.
> I tak całe szczęście nie dałeś go pod dom, bo teraz miałbyś dopiero kłopot.
> Maksy to najgorszy materiał budowlany i dziwię się , że pojawił się pomysł użycia ich do GWC a w szczególności pchanie ich pod posadzkę .


ǴWC mam za blisko ławy by go przemrażać.
Poprzedniej zimy miałem minus na wylocie.
Nie wiem czy minusowa temperatura zlikwiduje pleśń i zarodniki.
Można by podłączyć jakiś huragan, ale sam już nie wiem.
Mam osad na ścianach piwnicy. To mi wystarczy.
Kominka brak, może będzie pompa, ale może.
Na dziś to kombinuję z duonem. Przy ich cenach nie opłaca się kombinować z kominkiem, śmieciuchem, pompą ciepła.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Nie jest prawdą że w GWC ceramicznym  panują stabilne warunki,może z wyjątkiem wilgotności która w wysokości 100% jest i tak nienaturalna dla ceramiki
> Najgroźniejszy jest mróz który przynajmniej w przedniej części GWC występuje.W obliczu nasycenia wilgocią materiału,skutki mogą być opłakane..


Może siliaty?
Piasek z wapnem, żadna pleśn go nie chwyci.
Producent jako jeden z plusów podaje możliwość okresowego zamrażania materiału bez uszczerbku na strukturze materiału.

----------


## nydar

Mówisz że w 24m2 maxowcu miałeś temp minusową na wylocie.Może masz na suchym piachu i nie nadążył się regenerować.
Nie którzy koledzy twierdzą że nie idzie zamrozić,bo ziemia nadąża uzupełniać straty.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Przy 300m3/h non stop zejdzie poniżej zera na wylocie.
To tak jak latem. Puścisz za mocno i na wylocie przy 33*C na zewnątrz, za GWC dobijesz do prawie 30*C.
Latem to trochę inna historia, więcej wody i łatwiej to ogrzać.
Poszukaj moich postów z lutego zeszłego roku i 2012r.
Opisywałem problem ze zbyt niskimi temperaturami za GWC.

----------


## nydar

Zakładam że ten rok to anomalia pogodowa.Przy firmowym płocie zakwitło zielsko. Projektując GWC należy wziąć pod uwagę że będzie  x dni z temp.0oC, x dni z -5oC, x dni z -10oC itd.Ale kciuki trzymam co by zimą nie chłodziło choć to niemożliwe.

----------


## nydar

Argumenty z łapki wypadły to podpierasz się czymś o czym pojęcia nie masz. 
Zapamiętaj. Jak temperatura ściany zewnętrznej mierzona od środka domu jest niższa od otaczającego ją  powietrza o 0,1oC to jest dobrze.
Jak wynosi 4oC to jest źle. Zapisz to sobie gdzie w kajeciku i pamiętaj.
Ty pokazałeś,że w przypadku GWC pod chałupą jest 4oC. A więc źle. Ogarnij się,zresetuj ,od jutra zaczniemy od nowa,czy warto GWC pod chałupą i mieć 4oC różnicy,czy nie mieć GWC i mieć 0,1oC różnicy.

----------


## nydar

Temp.posadzki i temp.wewnątrz domu.Dokładniej różnica temperatur.

----------


## adam_mk

:Lol: 

Też wymiękłeś...

Fotki śliczne i jak kto umie widzieć to, na co patrzy - wyjaśniają problem.

Adam M.

----------


## nydar

Masz rację.Rzeczywistości nie da się oszukać.
Pod twoim domem warstwa gruntu grubości 1m przy zmianie temp. o 1oC  traci ok.60 kWh .
Powietrze w ilości tylko 100m3/h w sezonie zimowym - grzewczym  odbierze z gruntu tej energii ok.1000kWh.
Zestawienie tych dwóch wielkości do mnie przemawia.
Natomiast nie przemawiają  do mnie zdjęcia przez 30cm warstwę izolacji przy różnicy temperatur 8 może 10oC 
Nie przemawia do mnie wymiennik na planie prostokąta bezpośrednio pod izolacją, Poczekał bym do mrozów o ile w tym roku pojawią się.

----------


## qubic

też tak uważam , te zdjęcia działają samouspokajająco przy takich różnicach temperatur. dobrze zrobić porównawcze po miesiącu mrozów.

----------


## szczukot

Tak swoja droga co sie tak rozpedzacie z tym miesiacem mrozow ??
Nie wiem w jakim rejonie kraju ten GWC, ale u nas nie ma az takich mrozow (mocnych i dlugotrwalych) jakich oczekujecie

Fantom

----------


## grzeniu666

I ja uważam że straty są! Gdzieś hen daleko po przecinku - pomijalne  :wink:

----------


## nydar

No i doszliście do zaskakującego wniosku.
Skoro straty są hen po przecinku i możemy dostać powietrze do wentylacji z temp .10-12oC , to po co wydawać kasę na rekuperatory  .Wystarczy drugie 1000kWh-  500PLN w prądzie ,znacznie taniej w gazie a jeszcze taniej w ekogroszku czy peletach.Po co więc pytam ten cały drogi system z wentylacją i rekuperacją, skoro z pod domu mamy połowę ciepła dla powietrza wentylacyjnego w gratisie bez uszczerbku dla zużycia energii przez dom.

----------


## Arturo72

> No i doszliście do zaskakującego wniosku.
> Skoro straty są hen po przecinku i możemy dostać powietrze do wentylacji z temp .10-12oC , to po co wydawać kasę na rekuperatory  .Wystarczy drugie 1000kWh-  500PLN w prądzie ,znacznie taniej w gazie a jeszcze taniej w ekogroszku czy peletach.Po co więc pytam ten cały drogi system z wentylacją i rekuperacją, skoro z pod domu mamy połowę ciepła dla powietrza wentylacyjnego w gratisie bez uszczerbku dla zużycia energii przez dom.


Ty naprawdę jesteś taki bezmyślny czy tylko takiego udajesz ?

Dla mnie akurat GWC przy reku nie ma sensu a brak reku przy drogim medium grzewczym,nawet przy GWC też jest ryzykiem ale to co Ty już wypisujesz to parodia.

----------


## szczukot

Ja patrzac ze swojej perspektywy (reku i nie uruchomione ciagle GWC glikolowe) to bym chyba zrobil tylko GWC glikowlowe + nawiew do domu. Reku bym sobie odpuscil.

Teraz jezeli uruchomie GWC, to raczej tylko z ciekawosci.

Fantom

----------


## nydar

> Temat skończyłem. Nie ma kompletnie sensu tłumaczenie czegokolwiek komuś kto, chyba telepatycznie, zna warunki gruntowe pod MOIM budynkiem, podstawia do wzorków wybiórczo dane, nie rozumie, że grunt nie tylko traci ale się regeneruje a w końcu pisze, że straty MOJE przez posadzkę wynoszą 48kWh/dobę.
> 
> 
> 
> Tego już kompletnie nie da się przetłumaczyć, że przy średniej zewn. temp. 3-4stC i wewn. nieco powyżej 20-22stC rekuperator daje 18-20stC a nie nędzne 10-12stC.


Straty wyliczyłem na podstawie danych z twojej termowizji. Takie podałeś to takie matematycznie wyszły. Podaj prawidłowe dane to i wyjdą prawidłowe straty a nie absurdalne.
Matematyka i ekonomia są połączone.Skoro piszesz 12 z GWC z pod budynku bez jego strat dodatkowych, to do tych 18 z rekuperatora brakuje tylko 6oC,a to ledwo 600kWh/sezon grzewczy.  Skoro tylko 600kWh to przy prądzie 300PLN. Po kiego ten rekuperator?
Chyba że przegiąłeś tym GWC bezstratowym.

----------


## nydar

> Ty naprawdę jesteś taki bezmyślny czy tylko takiego udajesz ?
> 
> Dla mnie akurat GWC przy reku nie ma sensu a brak reku przy drogim medium grzewczym,nawet przy GWC też jest ryzykiem ale to co Ty już wypisujesz to parodia.


Ja ? To kol. kszhu twierdzi że ma z GWC z pod domu kupę ciepła bez dodatkowych strat domu. Normalne chyba,że skoro jest twórcą takiego doskonałego rozwiązania ,to poco rekuperator.Koszt dogrzania tego powietrza to ledwo 300PLN/sezon . Toż to mniej od amortyzacji rekuperatora.
Zimą dni krótkie.Jakby tak do tego układu podłączył jakie żarówki ,to i ciepłe powietrze i widno. A z 300PLN zrobiło by się 150PLN.

----------


## nydar

,,Tego już kompletnie nie da się przetłumaczyć, że przy średniej zewn. temp. 3-4stC i wewn. nieco powyżej 20-22stC rekuperator daje 18-20stC a nie nędzne 10-12stC."

Jeżeli zmieniłeś zdanie ,to ile dostajesz z tego GWC? Można porównać ile ludzie mają pod domami bez GWC.

----------


## Arturo72

> Ja ? To kol. kszhu twierdzi że ma z GWC z pod domu kupę ciepła bez dodatkowych strat domu.


I ma racje,chociaż ta kupa ciepła u mnie spod domu przy -16st.C na zewnątrz to tylko +6,5st.C za GWC i kupą ciepła bym tego nie nazwał,główną robotę robi jednak rekuperator pakując do domu przy tej temperaturze ok.+17-18st.C ale dalej nie jest to kupa ciepła zdolna ogrzać dom,to po prostu cieplejsze powietrze wentylacyjne,tyle i tylko tyle.

----------


## nydar

> I ma racje,chociaż ta kupa ciepła u mnie spod domu przy -16st.C na zewnątrz to tylko +6,5st.C za GWC i kupą ciepła bym tego nie nazwał,główną robotę robi jednak rekuperator pakując do domu przy tej temperaturze ok.+17-18st.C ale dalej nie jest to kupa ciepła zdolna ogrzać dom,to po prostu cieplejsze powietrze wentylacyjne,tyle i tylko tyle.


No widzisz .Napisałeś uczciwie.Pod chałupą masz 6,5oC Czyli jednak GWC obniżyło temperaturę gruntu pod domem.
Szacun za uczciwość.

----------


## Arturo72

> No widzisz .Napisałeś uczciwie.Pod chałupą masz 6,5oC Czyli jednak GWC obniżyło temperaturę gruntu pod domem.
> Szacun za uczciwość.


Może inaczej to zrozum,to grunt ogrzał mroźne powietrze z zewnątrz jak podobnie robi to latem czyli z +30st.C schłodził do ok.18st.C a to nie oznacza,że latem grunt ogrzał się do +18st.C

----------


## herakles

Witaj Adam, dawno Cię tu nie było.

Zobacz poniżej co zmajstrowali. Czy jest sens robić coś takiego pod chudziakiem wewnątrz ocieplonych fundamentów. Chyba nie, przecież jest bilans....

Co o tym myślisz?




> W ostatnią sobotę pod Wro powstał kolejny GWC wg nast. założeń:
> - tuż pod chudziakiem w fundamentach,
> - najniższe/najcieńsze dostępne pustaki MAX (11,5cm),
> - długi i wąski bo to rozwiązanie kanałowe i szerokie nie sprawdza się,
> - nawilżanie,
> - trzy (w przyszłości regulowane) wloty fi100mm,
> - jedna czerpnia fi160mm.
> 
> Ustrojstwo zaprojektowane w ramach opracowania naukowego, które po badaniach GWC będzie upublicznione.
> ...

----------


## nydar

> Może inaczej to zrozum,to grunt ogrzał mroźne powietrze z zewnątrz jak podobnie robi to latem czyli z +30st.C schłodził do ok.18st.C a to nie oznacza,że latem grunt ogrzał się do +18st.C


Masz rację.Ale można założyć że skoro z  twojego GWC wylatuje 6,5oC ,to temperatura gruntu ma podobną,bo przecież to jest temp.na wylocie,a więc najwyższa.Ciekawe ile masz dzisiaj?

----------


## Arturo72

> Masz rację.Ale można założyć że skoro z  twojego GWC wylatuje 6,5oC ,to temperatura gruntu ma podobną,bo przecież to jest temp.na wylocie,a więc najwyższa.Ciekawe ile masz dzisiaj?


Nie koniecznie,zależy od tego na ile struga powietrza da radę ogrzać się od gruntu czyli z jaką prędkością płynie w kanałach oraz jakiej długości jest GWC.
Ja przestałem bawić się w pomiary  :smile:

----------


## nydar

> Nie koniecznie,zależy od tego na ile struga powietrza da radę ogrzać się od gruntu czyli z jaką prędkością płynie w kanałach oraz jakiej długości jest GWC.
> Ja przestałem bawić się w pomiary


A tak w ramach starego kumplostwa forumowego ? Wsadził byś jaki termometr i podał ? Wiesz nie ma mrozów,to temp. powietrza będzie adekwatna do temperatury gruntu. Gradient mizerny to i błąd pomijalny.

----------


## Arturo72

> A tak w ramach starego kumplostwa forumowego ? Wsadził byś jaki termometr i podał ? Wiesz nie ma mrozów,to temp. powietrza będzie adekwatna do temperatury gruntu. Gradient mizerny to i błąd pomijalny.


Ok,już idę  :smile:

----------


## Arturo72

> A tak w ramach starego kumplostwa forumowego ? Wsadził byś jaki termometr i podał ? Wiesz nie ma mrozów,to temp. powietrza będzie adekwatna do temperatury gruntu. Gradient mizerny to i błąd pomijalny.


Na zewnątrz +4,7st.C,reku 100m3/h:


Przypomnę,GWC 2x40mb z fi125mm

----------


## nydar

> Nie zapomnij o tym aby cały czas badać na wlocie i wylocie temperatury oraz wilgotność oraz oczywiście przepływ
> Inaczej taka jedna cyferka i nydar już liczy... moje straty przez posadzkę 48kWh/dobę


Podałeś takie dane to tak policzyłem .Podaj prawidłowe o które nie idzie się doprosić to policzymy.
Swoją drogą to to GWC pod połową chałupy to mistrzostwo świata. Rozumiem,że to taki obiekt reklamowy  :bash:

----------


## Arturo72

> Swoją drogą to to GWC pod połową chałupy to mistrzostwo świata. Rozumiem,że to taki obiekt reklamowy


To nie nowość:

----------


## nydar

> Na zewnątrz +4,7st.C,reku 100m3/h:
> 
> 
> Przypomnę,GWC 2x40mb z fi125mm


Dzięki serdeczne. Pozwolę sobie poprosić cię jeszcze o pomiar na koniec zimy. I tak przy okazji jesteś w stanie podać temp.posadzki i powietrza przy posadzce?
A w ramach szorstkiej przyjaźni. Dostrzegasz sens rekuperatora przy takim nawiewie?
Obiecuję że nie będę komentował.

----------


## Arturo72

> Dzięki serdeczne. Pozwolę sobie poprosić cię jeszcze o pomiar na koniec zimy. I tak przy okazji jesteś w stanie podać temp.posadzki i powietrza przy posadzce?
> A w ramach szorstkiej przyjaźni. Dostrzegasz sens rekuperatora przy takim nawiewie?
> Obiecuję że nie będę komentował.


Na dziś dzień nie było zimy także ciężko określić czy dostrzegam sens reku ale,z drugiej strony nawiew w zimie na poziomie +6,5st.C ciężko mi sobie wyobrazić bo już dzisiaj żona twierdzi,że jej chłodem wieje a nie mam zamiaru ograniczać dopływu świeżego powietrza  :wink: 
Z punktu widzenia ekonomicznego w przypadku gdzie 1kWh kosztuje ok.0,15-0,18zł droga instalacja z rekuperatorem może nie być zasadna ale z punktu widzenia komfortu tani rekuperator jak najbardziej ma sens,prędzej zrezygnowałbym z GWC.
Nie mam termometra przylgowego ani żadnych czujników w podłodze także na tą chwilę nie zmierzę temp.posadzki.
U mnie posadzka grzana do izolacji to ok.30cm betonu a chroni je tylko 20cm styro także straty do gruntu będą potężne  :wink:

----------


## nydar

Ups Arturo.Przypomniałem sobie,że ty masz podłogówkę,wiec te pomiary o kant.

----------


## nydar

> Arturo odpuść, to nie ma sensu ciągnąć w kółko od przynajmniej roku tego tematu. Gość twierdzi, że nic go nie przekona, że "białe jest białe a czarne jest czarne" to niech tak zostanie


Kszhu.Dla ciebie też szacun ale inaczej .Za to GWC pod połową chałupy.

----------


## herakles

> Liczyłeś ten bilans? Pokażesz? Jak nie to policz i też pokaż.


Spójrz na rysunek poniżej. Teraz pomyśl GDZIE jest to twoje GWC i ciepłem SKĄD jest zasilane!

----------


## Karlsen

> (...) Tego już kompletnie nie da się przetłumaczyć, że przy średniej zewn. temp. 3-4stC i wewn. nieco powyżej 20-22stC rekuperator daje 18-20stC a nie nędzne 10-12stC.


Przesadziłeś twierdząc, że dzięki GWC masz 18-20*C, a bez GWC miałbyś 10-12*C.
Mamy takie same centrale wentylacyjne.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Ten rys. niestety nie odpowiada MOJEJ rzeczywistości ale dziękuję za troskę.


 Nie tylko Pana !!! To bzdurny rysunek. Ciepło z gruntu, nie podchodzi pod dom. To mniej niż jakby nasze ciało izolować czubkiem wykałaczki. 
Temperatura pod domem (idąc od podłogi  zimą) obniża się a potem rośnie .

----------


## Karlsen

> Nie ja kolego!
> Mam te temp. bez GWC bo on w takich warunkach jak teraz do niczego nie potrzebny.
> Będzie reku zamarzać będzie GWC.


Pozazdrościć lokalizacji w tych "pierwszych" strefach klimatycznych.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Szanowni Panowie... przy dzisiejszych wymiennikach w centralach - "grzanie" z gwc to naprawdę jakieś promile.
 Po pierwsze strumień niewielki - po drugie 90% odzysk ciepła. 
 Co do zamarzania central - najczęściej zaczyna się to od zamarznięcia wężyka z kondensatem - a na to nie pomoże gwc.
Obecnie, tak naprawdę to gwc ma większy sens latem - a latem pod domem jest  5st, czy nawet więcej - chłodniej .

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Wiem, że GWC przy temp. pow. 0stC sensu nie ma a tylko niepotrzebny opór stawia.
> Mój rekuperator w wycieplonym pomieszczeniu więc o wężyk się nie martwię a jak zacznie zamarzać wymiennik to będzie GWC ale tylko wtedy.
> Oczywiście latem setki m3/h pow. o temp. max 16-17stC są o wiele bardziej pożądane... Tylko czy mi to nie przegrzeje posadzki i nie zagotuje mnie w mieszkaniu


Nie ma obawy - podgrzewanie jak chłodzenie... przypomnę ile kWh potrzeba by ogrzać ( schłodzić) m3 o stopień i utrzymać to przez sezon 

Nawet zakładając bardzo optymistycznie  np onyx 550 - przy 600m3/h i delta T 20 st.C będzie 5kW mocy chłodniczej - i 40 m3 piachu - to taki upał musiałby trwać 133 doby - miałby Pan wtedy o 1 st. Cieplejszy piach pod domem . 
 Proszę zauważyć, że słońce daje 1000W/m2 i tylko jak ciepło jest rozpraszane! 

Przypomnę, że 5-cio kW GWC na 40m3 gruntu to 125W/m3 - to tak jakby grzałkę 1.5W!!! wsadzić do wiadra z piachem !!! Szanowny Panie kszu - temperatura się się zmieni - 1,5W na 12 litrów piachu!

----------


## herakles

> Wiem, że GWC przy temp. pow. 0stC sensu nie ma a tylko niepotrzebny opór stawia.
> Mój rekuperator w wycieplonym pomieszczeniu więc o wężyk się nie martwię a jak zacznie zamarzać wymiennik to będzie GWC ale tylko wtedy.
> Oczywiście latem setki m3/h pow. o temp. max 16-17stC są o wiele bardziej pożądane... Tylko czy mi to nie przegrzeje posadzki i nie zagotuje mnie w mieszkaniu


Oczywiście, że będzie Ci podgrzewać całą bryłę budynku, która jest ubrana w gruby sweterek ze styropianu. Tak czy inaczej jakaś część ciepła dostarczona przez GWC  dostanie się do bryły budynku. Nie jest to mała część bo GWC się rozgrzeje i będzie to ciepło idealnie transportowane poprzez betonowe części budynku do środka. A na zewnątrz się nie wydostanie, bo budynek ocieplony. Co gorzej pod chudziakiem będzie sucho, a więc i transport z wnętrza ziemi słabszy. Wszystko jest tu nie tak. Oczywiście jakaś tam część tego ciepełka do wnętrza ziemi ucieknie ale dużo mniej aniżeli to GWC byłoby poza ocieploną częścią budynku.

----------


## herakles

Masz jakieś rysunki, bo z załączonych zdjęć wynika zupełnie co innego. Co więcej zmień ton bo Cię zwyzywam zaraz za takie prostackie zamknij się.

----------


## herakles

Ale tam chudziak już jest, fundamenty ocieplone są a między GWC a chudziakiem izolacji nie widać. (ta inna budowa)

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> bo Cię zwyzywam zaraz


 Gorzej Kszu, jakbyś lirą dostał.

----------


## Barth3z

> Gorzej Kszu, *jakbyś* lirą dostał.


Ooo, widzę że Wy na Ty przeszliście  :wink:

----------


## herakles

czy dobrze rozumiem, że to GWC jest ocieplone z boków i od góry po 10cm styro?

----------


## herakles

To wiele zmienia.

----------


## adam_mk

To, że nie piszę nie oznacza - że nie czytam.
Szkoda, ze spaprali takie fajne GWC ceramiczne...
Po co dali pod nie tę folię?
CO ma tam robić?
Odcinać strumień ciepła z gruntu? (parę wodną z jej ciepłem)

Najmniej sensu ma budowanie własnego domu!
Toż to same wydatki!!!
Nie lepiej tą kasę na procent wrzucić i namiot sobie rozbić?
Najlepiej się ZWRÓCI!
Ale...
Jak się trafi kumaty i w miarę nie biedny to...
ZAINWESTUJE w komfort, jakiego mu zimą namiot nie da...
A sporo można "tymi ręcami" sobie wykonać...

Nie polecam tylko kłócenia się z Matką Naturą.
Miała sporo czasu na przetestowanie mechanizmów , jakie próbujemy wdrożyć.
Albo je się zna i wdraża DOBRZE, albo... kosztownie...
Zawsze można wezwać "znającego się", zapłacić i mieć!
Byłoby jednak dobrze, aby dało się bodaj w zarysach rozumieć co robi ten "znający"

Adam M.

----------


## nydar

Rozsądne zdanie kszhu.
Sprawdzałeś jaka jest temp.gruntu pod chudziakiem w 2-3 roku eksploatacji? Może dotarłeś do jakiś danych?

----------


## adam_mk

Mam jasność!
Wyglądało jak folia...

Znaczy - powinno działać dobrze!

Adam M.

----------


## nydar

Nie wszyscy. Działać będzie ,bo niby czemu ma  nie działać. Pytanie tylko jaki ma sens budować takie GWC,które ciepłem domu jest napędzane.
Ponawiam pytanie. Wiesz jaka jest temperatura pod chudziakiem w 2-3 roku eksploatacji domu bez  wynalazków typu GWC w tym miejscu?

----------


## cruz

> Widać:


Te GWC za zdjecia jest oddzielone od fundamentu raptem 10 cm zwykłego styro. A mokry styropian to żadne ocieplenie tylko potężny mostek termiczny.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Te GWC za zdjecia jest oddzielone od fundamentu raptem 10 cm zwykłego styro. A mokry styropian to żadne ocieplenie tylko potężny mostek termiczny.


Dlaczego ma być mokry? 
Mokry styropian spotkałem tylko w ścianie. Tu nie ma dyfuzji pary, nie ma kondensacji dyfuzji pary. Skąd wiec woda w styropianie?

----------


## cruz

> Dlaczego ma być mokry? 
> Mokry styropian spotkałem tylko w ścianie. Tu nie ma dyfuzji pary, nie ma kondensacji dyfuzji pary. Skąd wiec woda w styropianie?


Bo tam _chyba_ jest teren gliniasty oraz bo: "GWC jest sztucznie nawilżane, nic przez beton do domu nie będzie transportowane bo nie ma którędy - wszędzie izolacja a beton chudziaka leży na gruncie. "

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Bo tam _chyba_ jest teren gliniasty oraz bo: "GWC jest sztucznie nawilżane, nic przez beton do domu nie będzie transportowane bo nie ma którędy - wszędzie izolacja a beton chudziaka leży na gruncie. "


  Może być i ocean! Styropian nie chłonie wody . Styropian nasiąka wodą z kondensacji dyfuzji pary! Muszą być spełnione warunki
1 - musi być dyfuzja pary 
2 - w styropianie musi być temperatura niższa/równa - punktowi rosy dla powietrza w którym jest dyfuzja 

Może Pan mi wskazać choć jeden z tych punków?
 Tu :
nie pa powietrza po obu stronach - nie ma wiec i dyfuzji pary
temperatura całego układu warz ze styropianem jest bardzo zbliżona nie ma więc mowy o punkcie rosy.!!!

----------


## cruz

> Może być i ocean! Styropian nie chłonie wody . Styropian nasiąka wodą z kondensacji dyfuzji pary!t dyfuzja


To z obserwacji naocznej czy gdzieś (naocznie) wyczytane?

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> To z obserwacji naocznej czy gdzieś (naocznie) wyczytane?


Przecież to można sprawdzić jak nie najlepiej z fizyką.

----------


## karolek75

> Od góry 30cm.


Gwoli jasnosci - 30cm warstwą to jest ocieplony/przykryty chudziak. GWC bezposrednio pod nim(?)

----------


## adam_mk

nydar

Odczepiłbyś się od temperatur.
Zrób bilans ciepła układu.
Temperatury Ci świat przesłaniają!

Jaką temperaturę ma płat styropianu, który całą noc leżał na mrozie?
Nie da się takim czego termoizolować - bo zimny?

Adam M.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Jak już pisałem - badania ( chłonność wody z kondensacji pary, starty przez mostki czy temperatury gruntu ) robiłem w latach 90-96 nie było wtedy internetu, ani zainteresowanych badaniami ( poza kilkoma architektami ) 
 20 cm styropian na ścianie ( 15kg/m3) ważył od 40 kg (w górnej części ściany) do 70kg /m2 w dolnej . 

 A to badania - nie moje ( ITB):
_absorpcja przez dyfuzję pary - zawilgocenie wyrażone w procentach objętości_ 
-- Styropian EPS po 4 dniach 5% po 7 dniach 3.2% po 14 dniach 1.6%!!!!!
--- Polistyren ekstrudowany XPS po 4 dniach 6% po 7 dniach 3.5% po 14 dniach 2%

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> 48kWh strat przez posadzkę.


Była też "dyskusja" o różnicy miedzy stratami do gruntu przy 20 a 30 cm styro --- podanymi przez dr Dudę, tylko pominięto jeden element - 240kWh/100m2 tak! parametry - już nie!

----------


## Barth3z

> Jak już pisałem - badania ( chłonność wody z kondensacji pary, starty przez mostki czy temperatury gruntu ) robiłem w latach 90-96 nie było wtedy internetu, ani zainteresowanych badaniami ( poza kilkoma architektami ) 
>  20 cm styropian na ścianie ( 15kg/m3) ważył od 40 kg (w górnej części ściany) do 70kg /m2 w dolnej .


70kg/m2 ??? Toż to skamielina się zrobiła ze styro  :wink: 




> A to badania - nie moje ( ITB):
> _absorpcja przez dyfuzję pary - zawilgocenie wyrażone w procentach objętości_ 
> -- Styropian EPS po 4 dniach 5% po 7 dniach 3.2% po 14 dniach 1.6%!!!!!
> --- Polistyren ekstrudowany XPS po 4 dniach 6% po 7 dniach 3.5% po 14 dniach 2%


Gdzie można o tym poczytać ? bo co tu przytaczasz przeczy prawom fizyki.

----------


## Barth3z

> Była też "dyskusja" o różnicy miedzy stratami do gruntu przy 20 a 30 cm styro --- podanymi przez dr Dudę, tylko pominięto jeden element - 240kWh/100m2 tak! parametry - już nie!


Jaki ? zawilgocenie ?

----------


## karolek75

> A to badania - nie moje ( ITB):
> _absorpcja przez dyfuzję pary - zawilgocenie wyrażone w procentach objętości_ 
> -- Styropian EPS po 4 dniach 5% po 7 dniach 3.2% po 14 dniach 1.6%!!!!!
> --- Polistyren ekstrudowany XPS po 4 dniach 6% po 7 dniach 3.5% po 14 dniach 2%


Czyli, że co... ze im wiecej czasu mija to mniej zawiera wilgoci z absorpcji ?

ŻRÓDŁA ! link poprosze

----------


## cruz

> Przecież to można sprawdzić jak nie najlepiej z fizyką.


Czyli przeprowadzamy ćwiczenie (pierwsze).
1. Kupujemy/organizujemy kawałek styropianu ważymy go.
2. Styropian umieszczamy w zbiorniku wody i obciążamy go tak by się zanurzył.
3. Wyjmujemy styropian z wody.
4. Ważymy styropian.
5 Odkrywamy nową fizykę - styropian waży tyle samo co przy pierwszym badaniu. Eureka - styropian nie chłonie wody bo nie miał dostępu do powietrza dzięki któremu tylko absorbuje wilgoć.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Czyli, że co... ze im wiecej czasu mija to mniej zawiera wilgoci z absorpcji ?
> 
> ŻRÓDŁA ! link poprosze


 Im więcej wilgoci zawiera EPS czy XPS tym mniej jej wchłania, aż do nasycenia! Co tu niezrozumiałego. 
 A źródło... podałem ITB!!
Jeżeli nie chce się Panu poszukać - to dokładniej artykuł Andrzeja Bobocińskiego z PRACE INSTYTUTU TECHNIKI BUDOWLA -  nr 3 (155) 2010

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> 3. Wyjmujemy styropian z wody.


 Szanowny Panie - styropian nie chłonie wody!!! Pisałem o absorpcji z kondensacji dyfuzji pary!!! Pan rozumie różnicę?
 To się może dziać w ścianie i w dachu !! Nie w gruncie!!!

----------


## Barth3z

> Im więcej wilgoci zawiera EPS czy XPS tym mniej jej wchłania, aż do nasycenia! Co tu niezrozumiałego. 
>  A źródło... podałem ITB!!
> Jeżeli nie chce się Panu poszukać - to dokładniej artykuł Andrzeja Bobocińskiego z PRACE INSTYTUTU TECHNIKI BUDOWLA -  nr 3 (155) 2010


Ooo. Właśnie takie coś poszukiwaliśmy.
Tutaj te badanie:
http://yadda.icm.edu.pl/baztech/elem...Bobocinski.pdf

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Gdzie można o tym poczytać ? bo co tu przytaczasz przeczy prawom fizyki.


 Nie przeczy!!!! 
Woda płynna nie wypchnie powietrza uwięzionego w styropianie. Ale powietrze ma w sobie wodę w w postaci pary. Para ta dąży do wyrównania ciśnienie cząsteczkowego powietrza w domu i powietrza w styropianie - a więc "wchodzi" w styropian - Styropian w przegrodzie jest (idąc na zewnątrz ) coraz zimniejszy, Para zamienia się na wodę. I ta woda uwięziona jest w styropianie! 
To zgodne z prawami fizyki!

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Ooo. Właśnie takie coś poszukiwaliśmy.
> Tutaj te badanie:
> http://yadda.icm.edu.pl/baztech/elem...Bobocinski.pdf


Nigdy nie szukałem tych badań, bo zrobiłem je 20 lat wcześniej.

----------


## Barth3z

> Nigdy nie szukałem tych badań, bo zrobiłem je 20 lat wcześniej.


Jednak ten artykuł to nie to o co nam chodziło !
To nie są wartości zawilgocenia !
Bzdury piszesz jak zwykle.
Przeczytaj raz jeszcze ze zrozumieniem.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Jednak ten artykuł to nie to o co nam chodziło !
> To nie są wartości zawilgocenia !
> Bzdury piszesz jak zwykle.
> Przeczytaj raz jeszcze ze zrozumieniem.


Jasne - "zawilgocenie w % na jednostkę objętości" nie jest zawilgoceniem - OCZYWIŚCIE,
A próbka 100cm 3 styropianu 15kg/m2 ważąca 7g - tylko zmiana przyciągania ziemskiego.

----------


## herakles

> GWC pod chudziakiem jak na ostatnich fotach. Chudziak równy GWC natomiast mój GWC to tylko kawałek chudziaka, którego reszta na gruncie.


Czy chudziak jest nad GWC od razu czy jest GWC-styropian-chydziak?

----------


## cruz

> Szanowny Panie - styropian nie chłonie wody!!! Pisałem o absorpcji z kondensacji dyfuzji pary!!! Pan rozumie różnicę?
>  To się może dziać w ścianie i w dachu !! Nie w gruncie!!!


Szanowny Panie pisze Pan, że styropian nie chłonie wody w co nawet producenci styropianu nie wierzą. A swoją tezę o niechłonności wody przez styropian podpiera Pan tym, że napisał Pan: "Pisałem o absorpcji z kondensacji dyfuzji pary". Może przedstawi nam Pan jeszcze jakieś swoje odkrywcze dzieła.

----------


## Karlsen

> Strefa to bardziej drugorzędna sprawa... po pierwsze to pogoda - średnia za 3 ostatnie dni to 7stC i słońce od wschodu do zachodu.


Miałem na myśli położenie. Nie tylko przemarzanie, ale i nasłonecznienie.
A że jesień w środku zimy, to możemy sobie mówić, że i zimą GWC niepotrzebne  :wink: .

Tomasz B. w sezonie letnim przekonał mnie, aby GWC puścić pełną parą nawet w dzień. I miał rację. Przy rurowcu nie powinno się mówić o przerwach w działaniu w celu regeneracji. W moim przypadku zasługa funkcjo chłodzenia wynika również z dość wysokiego poziomu wód gruntowych, najniższy punkt GWC leży już w wodzie, ale jak dotąd (2 lata) w środku sucho, a w okresie letnim przekształca się to w zaletę.
Jednak cóż mi z Podlasia do Waszych "zachodnich"  wyników.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Para wodna to też woda. Tyle, że w ziemi nie ma dyfuzji pary - więc woda w postaci płynnej nie wchodzi ( przynajmniej w stopniu znaczącym ) do np.XPS. Dlatego daje się go do gruntu. Paroizolacje daje się od wewnątrz fundamentu. 
-Instrukcja http://www.isola.no/assets/Norway/In..._montering.pdf
certyfikat - http://tjenester.byggforsk.no/prodok/ntg/2258/2258g.pdf
broszura - http://www.isola.no/assets/Norway/Br...unnmur2013.pdf
- wyjaśniałem już to:



> Woda płynna nie wypchnie powietrza uwięzionego w styropianie. Ale powietrze ma w sobie wodę w w postaci pary. Para ta dąży do wyrównania ciśnienie cząsteczkowego powietrza w domu i powietrza w styropianie - a więc "wchodzi" w styropian - Styropian w przegrodzie jest (idąc na zewnątrz ) coraz zimniejszy, Para zamienia się na wodę. I ta woda uwięziona jest w styropianie!




Jeżeli ktoś daje folie kubełkową ( nie mylić z drenażową) od zewnątrz styropianu na fundamencie to po prostu nie zna fizyki- odcina wyjście wody z XPS-u!

----------


## nydar

Pozwoliłem sobie zbadać temperaturę bezpośrednio pod chudziakiem pod domem 140m2 na powierzchni ok.50-60m2 w centrum obrysu fundamentów .Odległość mierzonej przestrzeni od  ścian fundamentowych ,to ok 2m. Ściany fundamentowe izolowane EPS gr.10cm . Na chudziaku znajdują się nast .warstwy: papa,folia,20cm styropianu,folia,anhydryt 5cm,żywica epoksydowa. 
Wilgotność w mieszkaniu 50% i 20-22oC . Zasilanie podłogówki 23-24oC ,powrót 22oC.
Minimalna temperatura pod chudziakiem to 16oC na dzień o7.01.2014. Tempratura gruntu obok domu na 100cm głębokości 5,1oC.Temperatura gruntu została zmierzona po wykonaniu otworu ręczną wiertnicą na głębokość 100cm.
Dlaczego minimalna temp. to 16oC. Pod chudziakiem bezpośrednio na styku pospółka chudziak mam założone dwie wężownice po 50mb z pexa fi18.
Wężownice są tak ułożone ,że zasilanie odbywa się w centrum prostokąta 50-60m2 a powroty oddalone najdalej od osi budynku. Temp.mierzona to tamperatura wody na powrocie. Powrót przechodzi przez podłogę w izolacji a termometr tarczowy umieszczony jes 15cm nad posadzką.
Pomiar dokonałem z dwóch źródeł. Z wody wodociągowej + 8oC i dołu bufora + 32oC.
Wynik.
Po przejściu przez wężownicę wody wodociągowej pod chudziakiem temp. z 8 oC podniosła się do 16oC.
Po przejściu przez wężownicę wody z bufora,woda schłodziła się z 32oC do 16oC.

----------


## nydar

A . Należało by dodać ,że w tym roku nie podgrzewałem gruntu pod budynkiem,ciepłem odpadowym z kolektorów słonecznych.

----------


## herakles

> Od dołu warstwy:
> - grunt rodzimy,
> - pospółka,
> - GWC w geo/agro-włókninie,
> - nawilżanie,
> - folia,
> - chudziak (na ostatnich zdjęciach równy powierzchnią GWC, u mnie kilka razy większy i poza GWC leżący na pospółce),
> - folia,
> - 30cm styro,
> ...


czyli ciepło z domu przez ściany nośne bokiem i przez chudziak zasila GWC!? Przecież beton przewodzi jak głupi więc chcąc nie chcąc ciepło będzie leciało do GWC bez żadnej izolacji z bryły domu.

----------


## Barth3z

> Jasne - "zawilgocenie w % na jednostkę objętości" nie jest zawilgoceniem - OCZYWIŚCIE,


Cały Brzęczkowski, co nie doczyta to zmyśli.
Zobacz na tą tabele, gdzie tam masz procenty ?





> A próbka 100cm 3 styropianu *15kg/m2* ważąca 7g - tylko zmiana przyciągania ziemskiego.


chyba 15kg/m3

----------


## herakles

Tak to widzę z takim brzydkim mostkiem termicznym:

----------


## herakles

> ..wa mać... popatrz na rysunki, zdjęcia zanim coś napiszesz... chudziak nie dotyka żadnych ścian! jest od nich odizolowany styropianem a u mnie dodatkowo 3 ściany GWC znajdują się po ok. 3,5m od ścian.


Jakie rysunki? Nie było rysunków, a na zdjęciach widze to co narysowałem.

Tutaj wyraźnie widać jak chudziak jest połączony z fundamentem:

----------


## nydar

Kszhu . Myślę ,że ty doskonale wiesz co się pod chudziakiem dzieje przy 20,30cm izolacji w posadzce. No i wykombinowałeś sobie,że jest stado baranków do strzyżenia - naciągania na GWC . A tu lipa. Wydało się. Cały misterny plan poszedł się.... .
Nieładnie tak na niewiedzy żerować.

----------


## nydar

E tam zaraz schiza. Zwykłe uczulenie na naciągaczy.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> A . Należało by dodać ,że w tym roku nie podgrzewałem gruntu pod budynkiem,ciepłem odpadowym z kolektorów słonecznych.


Nie trzeba tego dodawać, bo nie jest  możliwe podgrzanie gruntu pod domem kolektorem 100m2 o mocy 60kW.

----------


## nydar

Trochę ciężko z tobą rozmawiać ,bo mieszasz,nie rozumiesz.
Postaram się wyjaśnić jak najprościej.
Robisz w posadzce w  miarę szczelną ,,wannę " na izolację termiczną, bez drogi ucieczki wilgoci na zewnątrz. W domu masz 22oC i 50% o tej porze roku .W   ,,wannie '' na styropian w dolnej części masz 16oC.  i.....73%.Bo.......jest chłodniej.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Zobacz na tą tabele, gdzie tam masz procenty ?


 Wystarczy przeczytać tekst na tabelą

----------


## herakles

> Słabo mi, naprawdę...
> Ostatnio piszę o dwóch GWC, jeden mój ze szczegółami w historii i drugi ten na fotkach zrobiony niedawno.
> 
> 
> 
> A to czytałeś czy przeoczyłeś? http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post6302346


Mówię o tym nowym GWC, czyli tak, tam gdzie na rysunku zaznaczyłem mostek termiczny, to to zostało skute i wypełnione styropianem, czy tak? Czyli tak jak jest na fotce ten chudziak, to cały na około został skuty? A powstała dziura zapełniona styropianem, a na nim będzie już ocieplenie pod wylewką?

----------


## Barth3z

> Wystarczy przeczytać tekst na tabelą


To są współczynniki do oszacowania zawilgocenia przez dyfuzję. To nie procent zawilgocenia !
Przeczytaj po co zostało zrobione te opracowanie.

----------


## Barth3z

> Liczenie dobre. Dane wejściowe niepełne (np. gdzie energia dostarczana wilgocią z gruntu, gdzie energia oddawana przez większość pracy do gruntu?) i złe więc... shit in, shit out.


energia dostarczona wilgocią z gruntu jest przekazywana do powietrza które przepływa przez GWC. Jeśli GWC nie działa, wówczas ta energia regeneruje GWC i chudziaka.
A o jakiej energii oddawanej do gruntu piszesz ? Mówisz o okresie letnim jak GWC działa jako klima ?




> 25stC to ma tylko wierzchnia ciemna okładzina jak słońce ją ogrzeje, poza tym to ma temp. mieszkania (~21stC) a czasami nieco więcej jak sporadycznie działa ogrzewanie w podłodze i to tylko na ~30%


25oC przyjąłem jako temp. posadzki ogrzewanej podłogówką. Można policzyć 21oC.




> Znacznie mniej bo tylko wtedy gdy rekuperator będzie zamarzał; ostrożnie przyjmij, że tylko gdy Tzewn. < 0stC.


OK, niech to bedzie 21 dni x 24h = ok. 500h




> Tego nie policzysz bo trzeba by prowadzić rejestrowane badania przynajmniej temperatur, wilgotności naturalnej i nawilżania, przepływów aby przymierzyć się do napisania funkcji dynamiki gruntu.


OK. Przyjmijmy zatem, że po zaprzestaniu pracy GWC niech temp. wraca nawet do tych 10oC o których piszesz we wcześniejszych postach (9-11oC).

500h średniej temp. 0oC zaciąganego powietrza przez GWC daje straty 294kWh
Pozostała ilość godzin grzewczych 4320 - 500 = 3820. Tutaj straty są na poziomie 588kwh
W sumie 882kWh strat przez podłogę w okresie grzewczym.

bez GWC i temp. gruntu 16oC = ok. 300kWh strat przez posadzkę.

Różnica 582kWh. Dużo ...

Gdybyś nie posiadał reku, to można by twierdzić, że zawijasz tą energię z powrotem do domu. Przy reku to są straty.

----------


## nydar

> Ja mam nawet od 9 do 11stC w zależności od pory roku co jednak nie ma wpływu na straty przez posadzkę a tylko to mnie obchodzi.


Jeżeli masz  9-11oC  pod izolacją, to proces suszenia gruntu pod domem już ruszył. Ta temp. odpowiada równowadze ciśnień w domu i w izolacji posadzki a jest dla temp.20-22oC i  do 50% wilgotności.. Oznacza ni mniej że masz w izolacji ok.100% wilgotności względnej.Wilgotności względnej co nie jest jednoznaczne z tym że masz wilgoć w postaci wody. Schłodzisz o 1oC czy 2oC chudziak to będziesz miał wodę.

----------


## Barth3z

> To jest podstawa tych jałowych rozważań - nikt nie wie, dla określonej inwestycji, ile dokładnie tej energii wraz z wilgocią dostarczane jest z gruntu (żółte) do GWC (pomarańczowe) lub w drugim przypadku również do chudziaka (szare nad pomarańczowym).
> Bardzo rygorystyczny projekt w AnThermie nawet nie drga w momencie spowodowania strat drobnych watów w tym pierwszym przypadku, nie mówiąc o drugim. Dlatego inwestor, który zrobił ostatnio ten na górze, zrobił to bo jest świadomym konstruktorem i to dokładnie zbadał. Ten GWC też jest elementem pracy naukowej więc wszystko będzie opisane i upublicznione przez PWR.


Ten drugi bardziej mi energetycznie odpowiada, ponieważ regeneruje chudziaka w większości ciepłem z gruntu przez bezpośredni styk. Ten pierwszy natomiast ładuje chudziaka energią z domu i częściową energią przechodzącą z gruntu przez GWC.

Dla porównania brakuje jeszcze jednego rysunku - GWC maxowe poza fundamentami.  :wink:

----------


## herakles

Martwi mnie jeszcze tylko to lanie wody pośród styropianu.

----------


## nydar

Mówią,że jak budynek ceramiczny schnie to przez pierwsze dwa lata zużywa więcej energii. 
Mamy większe zużycie ciepła bo schnie .Składowymi jest wysychanie budynku i straty z tytułu GWC pod chudziakiem. Po dwóch latach budynek wysycha, zużycie spada i inwestor nie zauważa nawet,że mógł by jeszcze o 1000kWh zmniejszyć zużycie ciepła.Nie jest tego nawet świadomy.
Dla średniego domu 200m2 ,3-5L w zasadzie niezauważalna ilość. Problem może się uwidocznić w domu pasywnym.
No i trapi mnie okresowe używanie ceramicznego GWC. Moim zdaniem to wróży tylko kłopoty .W rurowym nasączy szmatę jakim środkiem ,przeciągnie w tę i z powrotem i znowu górskie powietrze. W ceramicznym ? Czy ja wiem ? Zapachu stęchlizny ciężko się pozbyć.
Jak ktoś kiedyś prania zapomniał wyjąć z pralki przed wyjazdem na wakacje ,to wie o czym mówię.

----------


## Barth3z

> Nie ma znaczenia, podstawa to bilans. Policz ilość odbieranej i dostarczanej energii a sam zobaczysz o czym mowa. Ale koniecznie pamiętaj, że to jest układ dynamiczny - grunt ciągle dostarcza energię!.


To prawda. Grunt pod budynkiem jest lepszym miejscem do ulokowania GWC niż grunt obok domu. Ale ... GWC powinien być osadzony niżej - tak jak w twojej wersji lecz z kilkudziesięcio centymetrową wartwą piachu pomiędzy chudziakiem a GWC. Wtedy nie potrzebna byłaby folia.
Sądzę, że w takiej wersji nawet nydar nie miałby nic przeciw. W takim wykonaniu jesteś w stanie wyssać jeszcze więcej energii z głębi ziemi, ponieważ GWC nie ma strat z góry.




> Jak płytko to bez chudziaka a z izolacją na nim, jak głęboko to bez niczego.


Nawet jeśli głęboko (1,5m pod ziemią) to też można dać izolację. To da nam kolejne 2-3 oC więcej. Izolacja przenosi GWC w warunki jakie panują kilka metrów niżej.

----------


## Barth3z

> No i trapi mnie okresowe używanie ceramicznego GWC. Moim zdaniem to wróży tylko kłopoty .W rurowym nasączy szmatę jakim środkiem ,przeciągnie w tę i z powrotem i znowu górskie powietrze. W ceramicznym ? Czy ja wiem ? Zapachu stęchlizny ciężko się pozbyć.


A czy były próby z drążonymi bloczkami silikatowymi ?

----------


## nydar

> A czy były próby z drążonymi bloczkami silikatowymi ?


Nie wiem.

----------


## nydar

> Tak wysycha, że w normanych budynkach temp. pod domem jest równa średniorocznej temp. powietrza. A tylko fatalny budynek nie izolowany ma kosmiczne straty, które potrafią wysuszyć nawet niczym nieizolowany piasek w wilgotnej hydrosferze. Ty już weź lepiej nie wymyślaj bo co rusz to lepsza bujda!
> 
> 
> 
> Te przykłady to masz bardziej od czapy niż liczenie 48kWh/dobę strat przez posadzkę! Zrób sobie pranie w GWC i go nie wyciągaj jak będziesz jechał już na te wakacje


Na drugi raz jak będziesz próbował wciskać ludziom kit ,to zastanowisz się nad podawanymi danymi.Potem tylko wstyd że wychodzi 48kWh.  :big lol:

----------


## nydar

W wilgotnej hydrosferze jak to mądrze określiłeś mają miejsce zjawiska o których pewnie nie słyszałeś . Co ja ci będę tłumaczył. Zobaczysz za dwa lata jak ci chałupa podeschnie a GWC zacznie w sposób dostrzegalny dzióbać te kWh .Zauważysz bo masz dobrze ocieploną chałupę.

----------


## nydar

Mówisz że nie mam argumentów. A ja twierdzę,że gdybyś w chudziaku miał 8oC to przy normalnej eksploatacji domu, styropian stał by w wodzie.A że tak nie jest ,to  znaczy że ta temperatura jest wyższa. A wynika to z tego,że gaz-para wodna choć byś nie wiem jak się starał,przejdzie przez wszystkie standardowe zabezpieczenia. Po roku,dwóch ale przejdzie.

----------


## nydar

Zarzut nydara wobec kszhu:
 ,,Na drugi raz jak będziesz próbował wciskać ludziom kit ,to zastanowisz się nad podawanymi danymi.Potem tylko wstyd że wychodzi 48kWh.'' 
Odpowiedź kszhu: ,,Na szczęście te drugie GWC było projektowane przez specjalistów od tematu a nie dyletanta co nawet nie wie co to prawidłowe dane. ,, 
 :bye:

----------


## stam222

No i szkoda, że każdy dobrze zapowiadający się temat schodzi na psy. W każdym temacie te same pyskówki a nic na temat ....
Ja zrobiłem 80 mb rurowca (PCV) pewnie za duży ale co tam, na szczęście poza budynkiem.

----------


## Barth3z

To ja z nowym pytaniem:
Czy spotkaliście się z gładką rurą drenażową ? Można byłoby ją wykorzystać jako rurowe GWC. 2w1

----------


## stam222

Ja mam w planie wykorzystać właśnie zwykłą drenażówkę do drenażu i jako wentylacja grawitacyjna 2w1 ale nie do domu tylko do piwnicy.

----------


## herakles

A propos zapachów, gdzieś na stronie 240 jest dokładnie opisane spleśniałe ceramiczne GWC. Jak dotąd nikomu nie udało się wyjaśnić dlaczego to GWC pleśnieje, chociaż klaudiusz_x przedstawił wszelkie dane jakie  prosiliśmy, wykonał testy etc. wlazł tam nawet jakimś marsjańskim pojazdem.

Jeśli chodzi o wodę, to nie ma żadnej izolacji przeciwilgociowej pomiędzy gwc a styropianem zarówno tym nad jak i tym zboku(od fundamentów) i śmiem twierdzić, że będzie nasiąkać, ale pewności nie mam. Poczytamy wątek zobaczymy.

----------


## Barth3z

> Tworzywową czy ceramiczną?


Raczej tworzywową, bo ceramicznej chyba nie ma?
Chodzi mi, żeby nie robić osobno GWC i drenażu. Można to zawrzeć w jednej instalacji. Kiedyś widziałem, że merkava robi taki drenaż z rur kanalizacyjnych PCV nawiercając wiertłem fi6 miliony otworków  :wink:  Wolałbym znaleźć gotowy produkt.




> Ja mam w planie wykorzystać właśnie zwykłą drenażówkę do drenażu i jako wentylacja grawitacyjna 2w1 ale nie do domu tylko do piwnicy.


Zwykła drenażówka ma za małe fi oraz jest karbowana - duże opory tłoczenia.

----------


## adam_mk

"Chodzi mi, żeby nie robić osobno GWC i drenażu. Można to zawrzeć w jednej instalacji."

Można, tylko PO CO?
Połączenie łyżki z dyszlem też da się zrobić, ale to ani łyżka ani dyszel!

Tam gdzie pod ziemią woda PŁYNIE, tam niesie ze sobą (w sobie) [mieszanina lub roztwór] to, co może się do niej dostać.
Mogą, ale nie muszą wystąpić atrakcje!
Aromaty miejskiej kanalizy burzowej itp...
Radosny trakt dla gryzoni (konkretnie - szczurków) się tworzy....

Istotą BEZPRZEPONOWEGO GWC jest korzystanie z ciepła gruntu nawilżanego wodami opadowymi i czasem roztopowymi - czyli DESTYLATKĄ !

Adam M.

----------


## Barth3z

> Wszystkie są jakie chcesz. Z otworami, bez, tworzywowe, ceramiczne https://www.google.pl/search?q=rura+...icial&tbm=isch


O proszę. A merkava wiercił hehe  :smile: 
To chyba jedyna - mowa o drenażowym GWC - ekonomicznie uzasadniona inwestycja.




> "Chodzi mi, żeby nie robić osobno GWC i drenażu. Można to zawrzeć w jednej instalacji."
> 
> Można, tylko PO CO?


bo da się, i będzie tanio i dobrze.




> Tam gdzie pod ziemią woda PŁYNIE, tam niesie ze sobą (w sobie) [mieszanina lub roztwór] to, co może się do niej dostać.
> Mogą, ale nie muszą wystąpić atrakcje!
> Aromaty miejskiej kanalizy burzowej itp...
> Radosny trakt dla gryzoni (konkretnie - szczurków) się tworzy....


Nie wiem skąd tam mają być jakiekolwiek aromaty? A szczury ? Odpowiednio wykonany drenaż na to nie pozwoli.




> Istotą BEZPRZEPONOWEGO GWC jest korzystanie z ciepła gruntu nawilżanego wodami opadowymi i czasem roztopowymi - czyli DESTYLATKĄ !


BEZPRZEPONOWY jest super. Tylko kosztuje i ciężko ekonomicznie wyjaśnić inwestycję w takiego GWC. To tylko dla polepszenia komfortu. Niektórzy traktują GWC jako zabezpieczenie przez zamarzaniem reku.

----------


## adam_mk

"Nie wiem skąd tam mają być jakiekolwiek aromaty? A szczury ? Odpowiednio wykonany drenaż na to nie pozwoli."

To już nie będzie drenaż, jak woda z niego nie będzie odprowadzana. (otwarty wylot)
To już nie będzie GWC jak woda z niego będzie odprowadzana tylko kanaliza...

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Masz tam gdzieś kanalizę burzową?
ZABIERZ z niej powietrze, ciepłe, wilgotne, napuść na jaką PC powietrzną (aromaty stają się obojętne a wydajność jest olbrzymia) a skraplaczem przegrodź kanał czerpny.
Masz GWC, że świat nie widział!

Adam M.

----------


## Barth3z

adam, może być drenaż który pozwala odprowadzać wodę, ale dla szczura będzie zamknięty (siatka druciana). To żadna kanaliza. Jeśli nawet będzie nadmiar wody, to będzie odprowadzany do studni chłonnej lub zbiornika na deszczówkę. Czy to stanowi zagrożenie ?

----------


## adam_mk

Każda płynąca woda to zagrożenie.
Poczytaj o Klaudiuszu X
Jemu z pól położonych wyżej napływa...
Tobie też będzie z okolic, a tych nie wysterylizujesz - bo jak?

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Coś jeszcze...
Mikre życie w glebie...

W humusie = 90%
do 50cm pod nim = 10%
w dalszym metrze wgłąb - ledwo ułamki promila.
DLATEGO są miejsca, gdzie bezprzeponowce działają idealnie!
Ale nie da się ich wszędzie wepchać.
Stąd - glikolowce, rurowce...

Adam M.

----------


## Barth3z

Jeśli badanie geotechniczne nie wykryło wód gruntowych do poziomu 3,5m to czy jest powód do obaw ?
Zapytasz zaraz po co zatem ten drenaż opaskowy - odpowiadam: profilaktycznie  :smile:  Akurat tak się składa, że jeśli mam się obawiać wody, to tylko po intensywnych opadach. A te raczej nie występują w porach w których korzystamy z GWC.
Śmierdząca woda też raczej nie powinna się pojawić, ponieważ cała działka to praktycznie sam piasek.

PS. Kanalizacja burzowa do PC CWU - nie głupie.




> Jak cholera - ryzyko zgnojenia bardzo wysokie.


To żwirowce nie miałyby sensu. A są i mają się dobrze  :smile:

----------


## nydar

Mierzyłem dzisiaj o 12-tej temp. w czerpni  . Czerpnia ,pionowa w duł rura ,kolanko  i dalej .Temp.kolanka na głębokości ok.70cm to 0,1oC. W nocy dzisiaj był przymrozek . Pobór powietrza to ok. 75m3/h .Rura fi 160 ok.3mb. do  studzienki odwadniającej a dalej fi110.
W dzień ok. 7-8oC. W zasadzie ciepło jak na tę porę roku.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Mierzyłem dzisiaj o 12-tej temp. w czerpni  . Czerpnia ,pionowa w duł rura ,kolanko  i dalej .Temp.kolanka na głębokości ok.70cm to 0,1oC. W nocy dzisiaj był przymrozek . Pobór powietrza to ok. 75m3/h .Rura fi 160 ok.3mb. do  studzienki odwadniającej a dalej fi110.
> W dzień ok. 7-8oC. W zasadzie ciepło jak na tę porę roku.


Ile "podgrzewa" wentylator? Mierzył Pan?

----------


## nydar

Nie rozumiem  pytania. Uważa kol. że 0,1oC na  70cm od poziomu zero czerpni to dużo czy mało ?

----------


## nydar

> nydar
> 
> Odczepiłbyś się od temperatur.
> Zrób bilans ciepła układu.
> Temperatury Ci świat przesłaniają!
> 
> Jaką temperaturę ma płat styropianu, który całą noc leżał na mrozie?
> Nie da się takim czego termoizolować - bo zimny?
> 
> Adam M.


Temperatura ,to istotna dana. Bo albo skrapla się jak na butelce piwa wyjętego z lodówki,albo nie.
Jeżeli pod chudziakiem wprowadzisz chłód  to i temp. będzie niższa.Jak będzie niższa to i  strata ciepła będzie wynikała z gradientu temperatury.Jeżeli tam będzie cieplej ,to i gradient temperatury będzie niższy a więc strata niższa.Ciepły-suchy piasek pod posadzką to dodatkowe cm styropianu. Panowie proponują aby ten zysk z suchego piachu pominąć. Można. Ale to oznacza,że GWC pod posadzką napędzane jest ciepłem domu.

----------


## adam_mk

Skraplane temperatury......

Może mi to ktoś na polski przełożyć?
Nie kumam...

Adam M.

----------


## nydar

Ależ chętnie. A przy okazji może gratisowe na obecność grzybków na cienkich nóżkach w tobie.
Podaj telefon a umówię się w poniedziałek.Daj na priwa.
A tak między nami,to trzeba być i..... aby chłód pod chałupę pchać.

----------


## nydar

> Skraplane temperatury......
> 
> Może mi to ktoś na polski przełożyć?
> Nie kumam...
> 
> Adam M.


Chętnie,ale należało by zdanie rozłożyć na czynniki pierwsze.
Skrapla się w formie bezosobowej.A reszta to już normalnie.

----------


## adam_mk

Dalej nie kumam...
Chcesz telefon na odwyk, bo te grzybki?
Decyzję poprawy życia pochwalam!

A co do pchania...
Trzeba być k..... żeby nie pchać, jak się da!

Adam M.

----------


## nydar

> Dalej nie kumam...
> Chcesz telefon na odwyk, bo te grzybki?
> Decyzję poprawy życia pochwalam!
> 
> A co do pchania...
> Trzeba być k..... żeby nie pchać, jak się da!
> 
> Adam M.


A patrz pan ,Taki inteligentny a nie kuma.
Mówisz,że GWC pod chałupą to dobry wybór?Popierasz takie wynalazki?

----------


## adam_mk

Jak zrobione dobrze to popieram!

Adam M.

----------


## nydar

I ja .Dla tego GWC powinno być zawsze poza obrębem fundamentu. Każda ingerencja w postaci zmiany temperatury na minus w tym obszarze,powoduje wzrost wilgotności gruntu ,a za tym wzrost przewodności cieplnej .Innymi słowy zwiększenie strat przez posadzkę chałupy.

----------


## nydar

Nadinterpretacja :big grin:

----------


## nydar

http://www.buduj-pasywnie.pl/dom_online
Mam tą stronę w zakładkach i zapomniałem.
10cm pod posadzką  czujnik pokazuje  3,1oC. GWC jednak wychładza .
Przy 3oC i 22oC w domu, strata przez posadzkę na poziomie 2,5W/m2/h
Przy 16oC i 22oC w domu,strata 0,8W/m2/h
W sezonie grzewczym tracimy ok. 1000kWh. Nie dużo .Tylko po co?
Budynek na płycie.A co by było przy tradycyjnym fundamencie  i temp. ściany fundamentowej na poziomie 3oC?

----------


## karolek75

Nydar ty sie chlopie ogarnij i zobacz jaka temperature tam pokazuje  :smile:

----------


## nydar

Myślę że to myślnik a nie minus :yes:

----------


## grzeniu666

> Myślę że to myślnik a nie minus


Nie no bez żartów, akurat tutaj dali myślnik, skleili go z liczbą i razem przesunęli od opisu  :big grin:  Ta strona chyba nie wygląda wiarygodnie, temp. wyciągu wyższa niż nawiewu...

----------


## nydar

Wyciągają z domu powietrze o temp. 23,8oC ,a nawiewają 22,6oC. To chyba normalne,że po rekuperatorze powietrze świeże jest chłodniejsze od zużytego?

----------


## grzeniu666

> Wyciągają z domu powietrze o temp. 23,8oC ,a nawiewają 22,6oC. To chyba normalne,że po rekuperatorze powietrze świeże jest chłodniejsze od zużytego?


OK, racja. Ale zestaw: nawiew 22.8 , wyciąg 24.0 , w domu *22.3* ??? Powiesz "w różnych miejscach", może tak, ale *po co* je pokazywać w takim razie? No i ta temp. na –1.6m (minus!, no chyba że to myślnik  :wink:  ) poniżej zera...

----------


## karolek75

> Myślę że to myślnik a nie minus


Temp. gruntu maja jako jedyne znak minus wiec to raczej nie myslnik. Albo bzdura albo GWC i DZ pod domem (jesli sa pod domem) robia niezly wir polarny hehehe

----------


## nydar

Mam tak samo :big grin: .
Zależy na jakiej wysokości mają czujnik temp.wewnętrznej i jaki rodzaj wentylacji.
Pisałem do nich z pół roku temu właśnie w tej sprawie, ale nie raczyli odpowiedzieć.

----------


## nydar

> Temp. gruntu maja jako jedyne znak minus wiec to raczej nie myslnik. Albo bzdura albo GWC i DZ pod domem (jesli sa pod domem) robia niezly wir polarny hehehe


Albo ktoś z rozpędu go postawił. Głębokość posadowienia jest z minusem ,bo jest poniżej poziomu zero. To może i przy temp. minus z rozpędu.

----------


## Barth3z

Skoro temp. nawiewu z GWC to 11,3, to temp. gruntu nie może być niższa.

----------


## grzeniu666

> Albo ktoś z rozpędu go postawił.


Na tym schemacie obrazek wraz z opisami to bitmapa, wyłącznie temperatury są wklejane jako teksty. Nie zaczarujesz obawiam się...

----------


## karolek75

Ja mysle ze bzdury. Jesli 11,3 to temp wlotu z GWC to z czego? Nawet bez minusow w gruncie. Chyba ze te temp na -0,1 i -1,6 to poza domem i w rejonie DZ robiacego wir polarny a 11,3 to wtedy grunt pod domem.

edit: Bart juz napisal...

----------


## nydar

> Ja mysle ze bzdury. Jesli 11,3 to temp wlotu z GWC to z czego? Nawet bez minusow w gruncie. Chyba ze te temp na -0,1 i -1,6 to poza domem i w rejonie DZ robiacego wir polarny a 11,3 to wtedy grunt pod domem.
> 
> edit: Bart juz napisal...


Wystarczy 2mb nieizolowanej rury w pomieszczeniu technicznym aby z 3oC zrobić 11oC

----------


## karolek75

G... warte te odczyty. Spekulowac to lepiej na forex-ie.

----------


## nydar

Dosyć jednoznaczna opinia :big grin: .

----------


## szczukot

> http://www.buduj-pasywnie.pl/dom_online
> Mam tą stronę w zakładkach i zapomniałem.
> 10cm pod posadzką  czujnik pokazuje  3,1oC. GWC jednak wychładza .
> Przy 3oC i 22oC w domu, strata przez posadzkę na poziomie 2,5W/m2/h
> Przy 16oC i 22oC w domu,strata 0,8W/m2/h
> W sezonie grzewczym tracimy ok. 1000kWh. Nie dużo .Tylko po co?
> Budynek na płycie.A co by było przy tradycyjnym fundamencie  i temp. ściany fundamentowej na poziomie 3oC?


Na tej stronie jakies glupoty chyba sa.
Po pierwsze ja pod posadzka widze MINUS 3 stopnie.
Aktualnie na zewnatrz pokazuje 4,7 stopnia, a z GWC leci im 11,5 stopnia (przy temp gruntu 1,6 pod ziemia -3,0 stopnie !)
W domu jest 21 stopni a do rekuperatora leci ponad 24  :smile: 
Te dane sa jakies z bajki - reklama ?

Fantom

----------


## nydar

Właściwie nie wiem jak odpowiedzieć na ten stek obelg.
E tam . Sobota. Czas relaksu .

----------


## Barth3z

> ...
> W domu jest 21 stopni a do rekuperatora leci ponad 24 
> ...


To akurat najbardziej realne dane z tego obrazka.

----------


## KWOZ

Witam,

Zastanawiam się nad zastosowaniem płyt z poliwęglanu komorowego jako elementu wymiennika dla GWC. 
Przewodność cieplna takich płyt jest znacznie lepsza niż rur PCV. 
Zastanawiam się na taką konstrukcją: kolektor zasilający rurowy z naciętym prostokątem, w który włożona jest płyta poliwęglanowa, kolektor odbierający wykonany podobnie.
Przy dochowaniu odrobiny staranności da się wszystko połączyć zachowując szczelność całego układu, a skoro ludzie wykorzystując poliwęglany do konstrukcji wymienników w rekuperatorach to może i to by zadziałało co sądzicie?

Pozdrawiam
KWOZ

----------


## tatanka

Dla jasnosci co kto ma / chce / pyta  proponuje wprowadzic :
G W x  Gruntowy Wymiennik 
G  Glikolowy
R rurowy
P przeponowy 
Ż żwirowy
C ceramiczny

np GWR GWP GWC

Cieplo wlasciwe powietrza suchego czy wilgotnego jest praktycznie takie same ( dla temp do ok 30*C )
W powietrzu o temp 25*C mozna rozpuscic max 25 *GRAMÓW* H2O

----------


## herakles

GWC - "Gruntowy Wymiennik Ciepła" chcesz internet uczyć od początku swojej nomenklatury?

A poza tym mieszać w temperaturze wodę to trochę abstrakcyjne. "W 25*C mozna rozpuscic max 25 GRAMÓW H2O", jak chcesz ściśle, to się ściśnij  :big grin:

----------


## jerzyka51

Witam 
  Byłem w piątek w starostwie dowiedzieć się ,czy do wybudowania GWC potrzebne są jakieś papiery ,pozwolenia. Pytałem dwa miesiące wcześniej ale nie był Pani naczelnik ,mieli zadzwonić nie zadzwonili.Teraz rozmawiałem z Panią naczelnik i powiedziała mi ,że na GWC nie potrzeba ,żadnych pozwoleń, zgłoszeń.Poprosiłem o odpowiedż na piśmie ,mają mi ją przysłać. Mam miłego sąsiada i bałem się ,że jak zacznę kopać zgłosi do inspekcji.
 Może ,komuś przyda się taka informacja.
           Miłego wieczoru J.Korona

----------


## Barth3z

Mam pytanie dotyczące żwirowego GWC. Jak wiadomo przykrywa się go folią i izolacją. 
Czy jeśli zamiast folii zastosuję geowłókninę i zamiast izolacji wysypię ze 30-50cm proszku PUR to będzie OK ? Czy to, że proszek PUR i geowłóknina przepuszczają wodę są problemem dla takiego GWC ?

----------


## nydar

Abstrahując od odcieku z PUR,w sensie co w tej wodzie chemicznie będzie,izolacja mokra to izolacja zła.Wnioski wyciągnij sam,bo nie wątpię,że wiesz co to mokra izolacja. :smile:

----------


## nydar

To mówisz,że proszek pur ( sypkie to skoro proszek) zalany wodą nie traci właściwości izolacyjnych?
Bardzo śmiała teza.

----------


## ravbc

Tu jest tak, że efekty utraty tej izolacji bardzo zależą od zagłębienia tego żwirowca, na którym na izolacja ma być. Jeśli całość będzie poniżej granicy przemarzania, albo przynajmniej blisko tej głębokości (lub głębiej oczywiście), to faktycznie widocznych efektów może nie być żadnych. Natomiast, jeśli żwirowiec miałby być płytko, sztucznie tylko "zagłębiony" tą izolacją, to efekt najprawdopodbniej (zależnie od stopnia zawilgocenia, czy wręcz zamoczenia izolacji) się pojawi i to raczej niezbyt miły.

----------


## grzeniu666

Jaką średnicą prowadzić glikol z GGWC (już w budynku) do nagrzewnicy? Chodzi mi o zbiorczą rurę (PP). W ziemi 2x100m PE32. Z tego co widzę w nagrzewnicy w standardzie raczej króćce 3/4", pompa bedzie obstawiam xx/25. Z jednej strony widzę opory przepływu, a z drugiej straty (chyba, mniejsza średnica to większa prędkość w rurze PP więc mniejsza różnica temp. między początkiem a końcem PP?). Do nagrzewnicy w budynku około 10m (będzie super-izolowane). Myślę że "trudniejsze" jest tutaj lato (schładzanie powietrza went), bo przy mrozach nawet +2* to zawsze bez problemu będzie.

----------


## nydar

> Pojmij, że jeśli woda od czasu do czasu przez coś przepłynie to nie znaczy, że to coś będzie "zalane". Zawilgocenie teoretycznie proszkowi ani nie szkodzi ani nie wpływa na jego parametry jak to piszą jego użytkownicy w innych tematach. Wiem, że to nie pasuje do tezy, którą z góry jak zwykle przyjąłeś ale to musisz teraz użytkowników proszku nawracać


Ty naprawdę wierzysz w to że mokry proszek pur to dobra izolacja :jaw drop: . To jest niewiarygodne żeby tak się podkładać.
Poczekaaaaj .Niech to TB przeczyta to ci da popalić

----------


## nydar

Wierzę,że wycofujesz się z tej cennej podpowiedzi :smile: 
W takim razie będzie ci odpuszczone.

----------


## Barth3z

Robiłem testy na proszku. Zalany wodą przepuszcza ją przez siebie jak sito. Nic w nim praktycznie nie zostaje, a zagłębiając w nim rękę jest praktycznie sucha. Nie podciąga też kapilarnie.

----------


## Barth3z

Jeszcze jedno pytanie. Czy ktoś wykonał żwirowy GWC pod płytą fundamentową ? Czy żwir rzeczny o granulacji 30-60mm da się zagęścić ?

----------


## gentoonx

> Jeszcze jedno pytanie. Czy ktoś wykonał żwirowy GWC pod płytą fundamentową ? Czy żwir rzeczny o granulacji 30-60mm da się zagęścić ?


jak to ma działać z niskimi oporami zagęszczone?

już nie przesadzajmy w cięciu kosztów, to nie jest duży wykop dla koparki obok domu, ... no chyba że łopatką czy saperką )

----------


## Barth3z

> Jak ziarna faktycznie będą 30-60 to zagęści się, aż za dobrze a to źle jak pisze gentoonx.
> Ci co robią w fundamentach lekko tylko ubijają ale nie zagęszczają.


Nawet idealnie ułożony (zagęszczony) żwir 30-60mm ma przestrzenie powietrzne miedzy sobą. O ile % zmniejszysz tą przestrzeń przy zagęszczeniu maszynowym ? 10% ?
Wydaje mi się, że większym problemem jest to, że to jest żwir rzeczny. Taki żwir zawsze będzie "ruchomy". Nie ma on krawędzi, które powodują jego mocniejsze zagęszczenie.

----------


## Barth3z

> Masz na myśli otoczaki i to, że się "układają" a nie klinują jak np. kliniec?
> Nie wiem, na tym forum pisali aby GWC nie zagęszczać bo po przepływie. Ale też nie kładli na niego dużej masy (płyta z domem na niej).
> Nie znając zachowania takiego układu nie zaryzykowałbym budowy domu na czymś takim. Chyba lepiej obok i kopcować tym proszkiem.


Kamień jest wybierany z dna żwirowni zalanej wodą - opisywany jako żwir filtracyjny, wielokrotnie płukany. Nie widziałem go dokładnie.
Zastanawiałem się, czy zamiast pospółki zasypać wybraną ziemię pod płyt fundamentową takim żwirem. Ale chyba ryzyko zbyt duże, a sądzę, że żaden konstruktor coś takiego mi nie podpisze.

----------


## witek_myslowice

> Tu jest tak, że efekty utraty tej izolacji bardzo zależą od zagłębienia tego żwirowca, na którym na izolacja ma być. Jeśli całość będzie poniżej granicy przemarzania, albo przynajmniej blisko tej głębokości (lub głębiej oczywiście), to faktycznie widocznych efektów może nie być żadnych. Natomiast, jeśli żwirowiec miałby być płytko, sztucznie tylko "zagłębiony" tą izolacją, to efekt najprawdopodbniej (zależnie od stopnia zawilgocenia, czy wręcz zamoczenia izolacji) się pojawi i to raczej niezbyt miły.


Dzięki grubej izolacji styropianowej symuluje sie zaglębienie powierzchni żwiru na głęb. 4-5m. Wtedy izolacja byłaby nie potrzebna. Tu jest sporo info nt zwirowego GWC:
http://www.taniaklima.pl 




> Mam pytanie dotyczące żwirowego GWC. Jak wiadomo przykrywa się go folią i izolacją.  Czy jeśli zamiast folii zastosuję geowłókninę i zamiast izolacji wysypię ze 30-50cm proszku PUR to będzie OK ?


Folia/styropian/folia - prosze nie kombinować bo bedzie "katastrofa"




> Jeszcze jedno pytanie. Czy ktoś wykonał żwirowy GWC pod płytą fundamentową ? Czy żwir rzeczny o granulacji 30-60mm da się zagęścić ?


Nie można pod płytą bo w tym miejscu trzeba żwir zagęścić i wtedy pozamyka sie wszystkie szczeliny pomiedzy kamyczkami dla przepływu powietrza.
Pionowy przekrój GWC-Ż to kilka m2 przez który powoli przepływa powietrze (brak tzw turbulencji) sumarycznie to ok 0,5m2 - dlatego są tak małe opory przepływu powietrza przez GWC-Ż.

----------


## Barth3z

> Ale to ma być GWC czy nie? Bo jeśli nie to domieszaj innych frakcji czy pospółki i po temacie. Domyślam się, że ten żwir to ma być jakoś okazyjnie bezkosztowo?
> Ja mam podobną frakcją (to białe co mam wszędzie i pod dostatkiem) wysypane na pół metra w dół podwórko, pomieszane z czym było i zagęściło się (chyba 250kg) płytą i to bardzo.


Tak, chodzi o zachowanie funkcji GWC po zagęszczeniu. Maksymalne zagęszczenie, czyli idealne poukładanie żwiru 30-60mm i tak pozostawia sporo wolnej przestrzeni dla swobodnego przepływu powietrza. Obawiam się tylko tego, że takiego żwiru nie da się porządnie zagęścić i późniejsze przykrycie go płytą fundamentową może spowodować jej pękanie.




> Folia/styropian/folia - prosze nie kombinować bo bedzie "katastrofa"


A dokładniej ?

----------


## witek_myslowice

> ...Maksymalne zagęszczenie, czyli idealne poukładanie żwiru 30-60mm i tak pozostawia sporo wolnej przestrzeni dla swobodnego przepływu powietrza. Obawiam się tylko tego, że takiego żwiru nie da się porządnie zagęścić i późniejsze przykrycie go płytą fundamentową może spowodować jej pękanie.


Nie jestem specjalista od płyt ale żwir 30-60 jest zbyt wielkiej granulacji 
-----------------------------------------------------------
Folia/styropian/folia - prosze nie kombinować bo bedzie "katastrofa"



> A dokładniej ?


Wyraziłem sie nie precyzyjnie. Chodziło mi że nie wolno zamiast izolacji stosować  "...wysypię ze 30-50cm proszku PUR..." "bo bedzie katastrofa" stosowac tylko folia/styropian/folia

----------


## Barth3z

> Wyraziłem sie nie precyzyjnie. Chodziło mi że nie wolno zamiast izolacji stosować  "...wysypię ze 30-50cm proszku PUR..." "bo bedzie katastrofa" stosowac tylko folia/styropian/folia


Dalej nie wiem co masz na myśli pisząc katastrofa.

----------


## witek_myslowice

> Dalej nie wiem co masz na myśli pisząc katastrofa.


"...wysypię ze 30-50cm proszku PUR..."

----------


## Barth3z

> "...wysypię ze 30-50cm proszku PUR..."


oczywiście, ale na geowłókninę, więc to moim zdaniem nie jest problem.

----------


## ravbc

> Piszecie o dwóch rzeczach - PUR jako zasypka kopca poza domem oraz INNE rozwiązanie dla GWC pod płytą


Ta, ale witek_myslowice twierdzi, że bez folii i styropianu nie da się zrobić dobrego GWC nawet poza fundamentami...

----------


## witek_myslowice

> Ta, ale witek_myslowice twierdzi, że bez folii i styropianu nie da się zrobić dobrego GWC nawet poza fundamentami...


Wykonywałem projekt GWC-Ż i Inwestor chciał atest PZH. Wyslalem do nich z jakich materiałów bedzie budowany. Zakwestionowali mi tylko PUR - nie był a nie wiem czy teraz jest  dopuszczony jako materiał budowlany do wnętrz. Dlatego tak sie tu "jeżę". Może obecnie producenci dostali tzw "atest wewnetrzny"???
Może z ta katastrofa troche przesadziłem  :wink:

----------


## gentoonx

> Tak, chodzi o zachowanie funkcji GWC po zagęszczeniu. Maksymalne zagęszczenie, czyli idealne poukładanie żwiru 30-60mm i tak pozostawia sporo wolnej przestrzeni dla swobodnego przepływu powietrza. Obawiam się tylko tego, że takiego żwiru nie da się porządnie zagęścić i późniejsze przykrycie go płytą fundamentową może spowodować jej pękanie.


Już ci pisałem dlaczego czarno to widzę, ale sie upierasz - to widzę jeszcze czarniej

ale nie bronie\ę - zrób, sprawdź, będzie dla potomnych

----------


## adam_mk

Idźcie do jakiego marketu.
Kupcie sobie kostkę "pumeksu" w opakowaniu fabrycznym.
Kosztuje ze 2 zł...
POCZYTAJCIE (z nalepki na nim) - jak, kiedy i czym Was "to" zabije!
Ile i jakich "E" w to wpakowali...

Ten proszek to odpad z cięcia tych "pumeksów"...

Bierzemy jaką szklaną rurę. Może być inna, ale w szklanej widać co się dzieje.
Zamykamy dół płatem geowłókniny.
Wsypujemy ten proszek PUR do środka.
Lejemy wodę z wiadra w rurę i ten proszek - wylatuje WSZYSTKO, co wlaliśmy!
To jest "przeźroczyste" dla wody!!!
Ma OBJĘTOŚĆ.
Nie ma MASY.
Ciepło właściwe ma ZNIKOME.
Samo z siebie - jest do du... Kłuje w łapy, pyli jak sucho...
Ale...
Schowane pomiędzy dwoma warstwami geowłókniny (aby nie zamuliło mikroporów pomiędzy drobinami) pozwala na zbudowanie "twardej poduchy powietrznej i to wodoodpornej) w dowolnym miejscu.
Na przykład - jako "kołderka" nad żwirowcem.


witek_mysłowice
Nie masz do mnie daleko (Sosnowiec).
Wpadnij, dam Ci trochę PUR to se go "pomacasz".
Piszesz tak, jakbyś nigdy tego nie dotykał...

Adam M.

----------


## Barth3z

> Już ci pisałem dlaczego czarno to widzę, ale sie upierasz - to widzę jeszcze czarniej
> 
> ale nie bronie\ę - zrób, sprawdź, będzie dla potomnych


Płyty fundamentowe projektuje się przede wszystkim na grunty słabonośne. Taki żwir fitracyjny nie jest idealny do zagęszczenia ale jest cholernie twardy. Co do zagęszczenia, to widziałem w Niemczech realizacje płyt fundamentowych na pospółce w ogóle niezagęszczonej. Czyżby liczyli na samoistne zagęszczanie/osiadanie budynku ?
A sam żwir filtracyjny o granulacji 30-60 choćbyś walcem zagęszczał, nie zablokujesz swobodnego przepływu powietrza przez taki GWC. 
Co do posadowienia na nim domu - duże ryzyko. Sam raczej nie zaryzykuję, ale może pojawi się śmiałek ?  :wink:

----------


## Barth3z

> Kamień jest wybierany z dna żwirowni zalanej wodą - opisywany jako żwir filtracyjny, wielokrotnie płukany. Nie widziałem go dokładnie.


To jest ten żwir - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxurOOxA6vg 2:20 minuta.

----------


## mic81

Koledzy zweryfikujcie moje GWC rurowe - czy ma mój plan ręce i nogi ?



Planowana głebokość  +/- 150 cm. 
Jakie powinny być odstępy między nitkami rur ?

Całość liczona na szybko około 50 mb.  

Grunt

----------


## vega1

jeśli masz miejsce to pomyśl o odstępach około 2 metry. Po drugie, pomyśl też o odprowadzeniu skroplin. A po trzecie, ja bym zastosował fi200 zamiast 160mm ale zrobił o jedną nitkę mniej.

----------


## mic81

> jeśli masz miejsce to pomyśl o odstępach około 2 metry. Po drugie, pomyśl też o odprowadzeniu skroplin. A po trzecie, ja bym zastosował fi200 zamiast 160mm ale zrobił o jedną nitkę mniej.


Całość z  fi 200 ? Ile +/- mb powinien mieć taki GWC ? Spadek robić od domu do czerpni tak? I w którym miejscu odprowadzenie skroplin ?

----------


## gentoonx

nie słuchaj głupot o rozstawie 2m, oddziaływanie GWC to max 0,5m wkoło rury,i to przy dużym wydatku - zrobisz między trójnikami rurę 1m i rozstaw wyjdzie 120cm aż nadto

w takim gruncie jak masz nie ciężko będzie o odprowadzenie skroplin, bo będziesz musiał pod czerpnią dokopać sie do tych pokładów piasku, wetknąć w niego ponawiercaną rurę z pół metra owiniętą geowłókniną na ten przykład, w rurę nasypać jakiego  grubego żwiru, ale skoro zaczniesz przy chałupie na 1,5m ppt to skończysz 2,20m ppt pod czerpnią - także spoko

----------


## vega1

noo napisałem, że jak ma miejsce. Jak nie ma miejsca, to 1 metr też będzie. 
Odnośnie głupot. Chciałbym zobaczyć jakiś wykres temperatur tego oddziaływania na 0,5 metra z GWC. 

Ja mam u siebie 35 metrów GWC z fi200 ze studzienką zrobioną dokładnie w środku trasy. Polecam fi200 bo jednak mniejsze opory stawia. Studzienkę zasypałem kamieniami i jest git.

----------


## mic81

Przepust w płycie mam 160 mm dlatego chciałem kontynuować tą średnicą. O wydajność się nie boję gdyż nie zamierzam wymieniać dziesiątek kubatur na dobę .

----------


## jasiek71

> Koledzy zweryfikujcie moje GWC rurowe - czy ma mój plan ręce i nogi ?


plan jest OK.



> Planowana głebokość  +/- 150 cm.


przy tej głębokości będzie mało wydajny, zrób jak najgłębiej bo jest znacznie bardziej stabilny w całym zakresie ...



> Jakie powinny być odstępy między nitkami rur ?


między rurami minimum 1m, kanały zbiorcze z 200 a resztę z 160...




> Całość liczona na szybko około 50 mb.


tyle w zupełności wystarczy (razem z dobiegami...)

----------


## jasiek71

> Przepust w płycie mam 160 mm dlatego chciałem kontynuować tą średnicą. O wydajność się nie boję gdyż nie zamierzam wymieniać dziesiątek kubatur na dobę .


jeżeli nie potrzebujesz dużej wydajności w lecie to w zupełności wystarczy te 160 a reszta na 100...

----------


## jasiek71

> Eee... nydar twierdzi, że w największe mrozy z 20m fi100 ledwo na metrze w ziemi i metr od izolowanych fundamentów domu pasywnego ma zawsze 5-6stC


przecież to wszystko zależy od pory roku i przepływie powietrza ... :wink: 
większy i głębiej zakopany wymiennik znacznie mniej "widzi" to co dzieje się na zewnątrz ... :wink:

----------


## jasiek71

> A jaka może być pora roku "w największe mrozy"?


a to zależy czy będą w grudniu czy w marcu ... :big tongue: 
rozbieżności masz kilka stopni ... :yes:

----------


## jasiek71

> Przesunięcie na -1m masz do miesiąca a zimę jakby dłuższą.


przesunięcie masz przez cały rok... :yes: 
im głębiej tym mniej widoczne ...

----------


## jasiek71

> To powiedz mi jak to możliwe zimą, nawet w największe mrozy (przyjmuję minus naście stopni na wlocie) mieć z takiego płytkiego GWC te 5-6stC?


a powiedz mi jak to jest że ja mam w te mrozy 9-10* ...?

----------


## mic81

tak mało - łe to ja wcale nie robię  :wink:

----------


## jasiek71

> Przez całą zimę? Jakie mrozy? Z jakiego GWC?


sezon zaczynam z 16* a kończę z ok 8-9*,mam stabilny spadek z miesiąca na miesiąc aż do wiosny...
w mrozy "siarczyste"...
z rurowego ...

----------


## mic81

> sezon zaczynam z 16* a kończę z ok 8-9*,mam stabilny spadek z miesiąca na miesiąc aż do wiosny...
> w mrozy "siarczyste"...
> z rurowego ...


ale to tylko z GWC czy coś tam jeszcze ze swoich wynalazków podpinasz ?

----------


## nydar

> a powiedz mi jak to jest że ja mam w te mrozy 9-10* ...?


Bo widzisz jasiek kszhu to taki gość co za srebrniki wykpi wszystko .Nawet ......... Może przesadziłem ale o to go podejrzewam . Jak GWC jest metr od fundamentu gdzie pod chudziakiem 16oC a na metrze 12-14oC, nie wspominając że na 4-5m jest non stop 9-10oC,to i w największe mrozy możliwe jest 5oC ,bo przy WW mało powietrza potrzeba,a podgrzanie go ze średniej miesięcznej zimowej do +5oC to ledwo 145kWh/m-c .Dla części GWC o dł. 20mb to żaden wyczyn tylko norma.
Ale za srebrniki można gadać ,że GWC to niewypał i porażka,nieopłacalne itd.
Zresztą kol. kszhu nie używa GWC zimą.Czeka aż zaśmiergnie ,coby latem się inhalować . Taki system ma. 
I bardzo dobrze

----------


## jasiek71

> ale to tylko z GWC czy coś tam jeszcze ze swoich wynalazków podpinasz ?


ja mam nawiew bezpośrednio z wymiennika gruntowego przez cały rok na okrągło, zmienia się tylko wydajność zależnie od temperatur ...

----------


## nydar

> Przepust w płycie mam 160 mm dlatego chciałem kontynuować tą średnicą. O wydajność się nie boję gdyż nie zamierzam wymieniać dziesiątek kubatur na dobę .


Rozważył bym zamiast tihelmana,jedną rurę .W razie czego,jedną rurę przeczyścisz choćby wacikiem namoczonym w środku dezynfekującym przy pomocy linki tam zostawionej z przezorności albo przy pomocy wentylatora bocznokanałowego.W tihelmanie nie dasz rady.

----------


## jasiek71

> tak mało - łe to ja wcale nie robię


jeżeli planujesz rekuperator to 15-20m odcinka wystarczy jako osłona ...

----------


## mic81

> Rozważył bym zamiast tihelmana,jedną rurę .W razie czego,jedną rurę przeczyścisz choćby wacikiem namoczonym w środku dezynfekującym przy pomocy linki tam zostawionej z przezorności albo przy pomocy wentylatora bocznokanałowego.W tihelmanie nie dasz rady.


Kiedyś tak własnie sobie to wyobrażałem. Prosta rura (jakie fi) czy meandrująca ? Ile mb minimalnie ? No i jaka głębokość ?

----------


## mic81

> jeżeli planujesz rekuperator to 15-20m odcinka wystarczy jako osłona ...


no w tej kwestii i całościowym ujęciu wentylacji to ja ciągle liczę że mi pomożesz

----------


## jasiek71

> Jak długi, jak głęboko, jaka średnica i jaki przepływ?


wystarczający...
wystarczająco...
wystarczająca ...
wystarczający ...

jesteś takim ekspertem od wszystkiego to powinieneś wiedzieć  ... :big tongue:

----------


## nydar

> Jak długi, jak głęboko, jaka średnica i jaki przepływ?
> 
> 
> 
> A czy ty potrafisz zrozumieć, że robienie w każdym temacie syfu nie ma sensu? Po co kłapiesz w kółko swoje bzdury nic nie wnoszące do tematu?
> 
> 
> 
> Jak tam jest GWC to pasie się gigantycznymi stratami z budynku. I bardzo dobrze.


Męczy mnie odpowiadanie na durnotę,ale co tam .Straty są takie co puszcza 18cm styropianu 0,035 i gradient 5-6oC.Ot . Tycie są.
A do tematu wniosłem sporo bo od odwiedzenia od tihelmana blisko :big grin:

----------


## nydar

> Kiedyś tak własnie sobie to wyobrażałem. Prosta rura (jakie fi) czy meandrująca ? Ile mb minimalnie ? No i jaka głębokość ?


Dla potrzeb zimy wystarczy fi 110 z wentylatorem lub fi 160 bez wentylatora. A fi 160 wystarczy dla funkcji klimatyzacji latem . 
Zrobiłem 5mb prostopadle do ściany fundamentowej a reszta wzdłuż w odległości 1m od ściany i na głębokości 1m.
Spadek bym zrobił od czerpni do 10-tego metra i tam odpływ skroplin a potem  z powrotem do góry.

----------


## nydar

> Wczoraj posadzka była już i 25stc więc gradient koło 10stC, jutro będzie co innego, pewnie i temp. z GWC się zmniejszy... wiesz, może lepiej ucz się od jaska jak odpowiadać - będzie przynajmniej śmiesznie, bo, że to co piszesz to ewidentna ściema to od dawna wiadomo


Powtarzam ci od dłuższego czasu ze ty nie stabilny psychicznie jesteś i nie czytasz ze zrozumieniem .
Jasiek ma z GWC  16-9oC i to na prawdę nie jego wina. 
Ja mam temp. posadzki przy temp.zewnętrznej 0oC 21-22oC W silne mrozy daje czadu i ma 25oC.
Co w tym dziwnego. Temp. posadzki w funkcji temp. zewnętrznej ? Nie wiem czy wiesz ale jak jest zimniej to straty większe i należy je energią uzupełniać.
Zamiast się czepiać,lepiej byś opowiedział o swoim GWC maxowym co to zimą nie warto używać i pod dom warto wsadzać.Pouczające będzie.Dla następnych pokoleń.

----------


## nydar

> Tia, jasne! Na -1m latem będzie taki chłód, że w domu w swetrze będzie trzeba chodzić. Tylko jakoś tobie się nie udało i całe lato nie wiedziałeś jak sobie z upałem poradzić do tego stopnia, że za standardy pasywności się bierzesz i już wkrótce wszyscy będą projektować okna od wschodu i pełne ściany od południa
> Może chociaż mic-a nie oszukuj.


Znowu mam powtarzać? Oleje tym razem. Drzewiej jak domy były słabo izolowane a przez to energochłonne ,słońce faktycznie od południowej strony zbawienne,bo i tak nie było w stanie przegrzać . Dzisiaj jak dom izolowany i suszarką od włosów można ogrzać , to słońce nawet marcowe jest problemem.Stąd pomysł aby okna od wschodu a nie południa. Było nie było pół roku kłopotów. A czy ktoś w to uwierzy przy domach pasywnych ,to mnie gila. Takie moje zdanie i tyle. Od zbierania energii słonecznej jest dedykowane urządzenie zwane kolektorem a nie niesterowalne okno.

----------


## nydar

> Na pewno nie z takiego samego nieszczęścia jak sobie sprawiłeś.
> 
> 
> 
> Określ się może jednoznacznie ile wtedy ta delta wynosi.
> 
> 
> 
> Wszystko wiele razy "opowiedziane" jak doskonale wiesz więc jak widzisz już chyba czas aby coś na sklerozę zacząć brać.


Nie sądzisz,że się ociupinę ośmieszasz .Tu mówimy o GWC- genialnie prostym urządzeniu energetycznym za psie pieniądze  a nie o mojej delcie.
Odpóść. Wpadnij na wątek o kolorach ścian ,czy elewacji .Tam porozrabiaj.

----------


## nydar

:hug: 
Dzisiaj robisz ze mnie narodowca ,jutro faszystę. Goebes by nauki mógł pobierać u ciebie .

Zastanawiałeś się  kiedyś ,jakie są koszty odgrodzenia od nadmiaru słońca.Markizy, wydłużony okap .Bo przecież za darmo nie masz dachówki. Klimatyzacja latem ,też za darmo nie jest.Prąd żre a to ma wpływ na 15kWh/m2 .Wydłużony okap to jesienią wcześniej włączona żarówka i takie tam.
Ja młody jestem to odbieram świat trochę inaczej .Ktoś to liczył. I dobrze . Tylko powiedz co chciał udowodnić ,bo jak wiesz wszystko idzie udowodnić.Żyję z południowymi oknami trzeci sezon i wybacz ale w te wyliczenia nie do końca wierzę,bo nijak się sprawdzają

----------


## witek_myslowice

Moja polemika j/n ma na celu wybrania najlepszego systemu a nie jego dyskwalifikacji. Przy wys. stanach wód gruntowych - wyżej niż 0,8m i braku zgody na wypiętrzenie żwirowego, rurowy GWC jest najlepszy i wielokrotnie go wtedy polecałem.

Ogladam zdjecia, wypowiedzi nt rurowego GWC: 
1) glebokości wykopu 1,5m na kilkadziesiąt m2 , 
2)zrujnowanej wielkiej powierzchni gruntu rodzimego (trzeba bedzie na to kilkanaście wywrotek humusu 1szt min.500zł) - nie wystarczy humus który wczesniej zgromadzono. 
3) problem z skroplinami itp itd
Przy żwirowym nie ma tych problemów i działa 24h (tzw.syjamski) na dobę z 12h regeneracja temp. z gruntem rodzimym .
GWC-Ż - odp na pkt j/w.:
ad 1 głeboki wykop 2-3m - klikanaście m2
ad 2 Ten problem nie istnieje lub jest znikowy
ad 3 Problem z skroplinami - w żwirowym jest bardzo pożyteczny - płucze z zanieczyszczeń żwir spływajac po nim i wsiakając do jego dna.

Dzięki grubej izolacji termicznej nad GWC może być płytko posadowiony a nawet wypiętrzony - przy wys. stanie wód gruntowych

Przy cenie żwiru brutto 40zł/tona - loco żwirownia obok Raciborza i kilku mb rurze dolotowej 250mm z GWC do budynku - pełnowartościowa klimatyzacja moca wentylatora +/- 150W to jest najbardzie efektywne, najtańsze i najzdrowsze (minimum plastiku)
Tu jest link do polemiki z Fanem rurowego GWC:
http://taniaklima.pl/?p=p_7&sName=ru...rowy-co-wybrac

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Znowu Pan przedstawia te fałszywe "badania"! O filtrowaniu bakterii i grzybów przez kamienie!
  - po pierwsze - jaki jest ekonomiczny sens gwc, gdy są pompy ciepła powietrze powietrze?
- po drugie - GWC MUSI być dobrane do centrali 
-po trzecie - kondensat tak samo można odprowadzać z rury.

----------


## witek_myslowice

> Znowu Pan przedstawia te fałszywe "badania"! O filtrowaniu bakterii i grzybów przez kamienie!


Ma Pan na myśli te badania czy jakieś inne:
http://www.instalator.pl/archi/2006/mi2(90)/18.pdf
http://www.instalator.pl/archi/2006/mi2(90)/19.pdf




> - po pierwsze - jaki jest ekonomiczny sens gwc, gdy są pompy ciepła powietrze powietrze?


Bo sa tansze w wykonaniu i eksploatacji np dla domu do 150m2 moc wentylatora ok 150W dla przesyłu powietrza z powietrza z GWC dla klimatyzowania całego budynku. Latem rekuperator dla domu 150m2 - na pierwszym biegu do 20W




> - po drugie - GWC MUSI być dobrane do centrali


Oczywiście tu ma Pan 100% rację




> -po trzecie - kondensat tak samo można odprowadzać z rury.


Ale GWC-R'owy trzeba ciagle obsługiwać: wymieniac filtry na czerpni, ciagle spradzac i wg potrzeb pompowac kondensat (jezeli woda gruntowa jest 1.5m lub mniej), co kilka lat przeciągąc wycior przez rure chyba że na czerpni jest filtr powietrza - tego akurat nikt nie robi bo jak to zrobic gdy rury są ułożone w układ Tichelmann,a (drabinowym)

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Ma Pan na myśli te badania czy jakieś inne:
> http://www.instalator.pl/archi/2006/mi2(90)/18.pdf
> http://www.instalator.pl/archi/2006/mi2(90)/19.pdf


 Tak te! I Sanepidu też.  
 Przy 150 W wentylatora - to przez gwc przejdzie maksymalnie 300m3/h - to mniej niż z pompy a ta jeszcze dogrzeje.

----------


## witek_myslowice

> Tak te! I Sanepidu też.


Cieszę się że Pan ma te z Sanepidu? Może Pan mi je udostępnić?




> Przy 150 W wentylatora - to przez gwc przejdzie maksymalnie 300m3/h - to mniej niż z pompy a ta jeszcze dogrzeje.


Nie wie Pan jaki opór stwarza żwir w GWC i tak strzelił z kciuka i wyszło 300m3/h - Gieroj  :wink: 
GWC też potrafi zagrzać, prosze przeczytac i to o ile np -25C do 0C - Pana pompa p/p zdycha w takiej temp.
To potrafi prawie każdy GWC
http://taniaklima.pl/files/ankieta1.jpg
http://taniaklima.pl/files/ankieta2.jpg
http://taniaklima.pl/files/ankieta3.jpg
http://taniaklima.pl/files/ankieta4.jpg
Te ankiety gdzies na forum już były. Cały czas Pan kwestionuje parametry z GWC - dlatego dla przypomnienia.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Cieszę się że Pan ma te z Sanepidu? Może Pan mi je udostępnić? 
> 
> 
> Nie wie Pan jaki opór stwarza żwir w GWC i tak strzelił z kciuka i wyszło 300m3/h - Gieroj 
> GWC też potrafi zagrzać, prosze przeczytac i to o ile np -25C do 0C - Pana pompa p/p zdycha w takiej temp.
> To potrafi prawie każdy GWC
> http://taniaklima.pl/files/ankieta1.jpg
> 
> 
> ...


Bez porównania więcej da kWh  !!! Przecież gwc podgrzewa powietrze przed rekuperatorem - to i o tyle cieplejsze będzie wyrzucane z domu. A pompa ciepła ma przy - 25 COP 3 z hakiem  
Gwc zimą nie ma żadnego znaczenia energetycznego.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> I tu jest moje niedowierzanie w możliwości pompy w takich warunkach.
> Bo jak jest tak zimno, to budynek potrzebuje dużo energii do ogrzania (taki pasywny koło 100m2 około 40kWh/dobę).
> Żeby tyle wyssać z tak zimnego powietrza, pompa musi przewalić kilka-kilkanaście tysięcy m3 zimnego powietrza na dobę (w zależności od pompy) czyli pracować praktycznie na max i na okrągło. A gdzie szronienie, przerwy itd.?


 Mam zapewnienie od mitsubishi i hitahi . Nie mogłem sprawdzić, bo od 4 zim najniżej było -23.

----------


## witek_myslowice

> Bez porównania więcej da kWh  !!! Przecież gwc podgrzewa powietrze przed rekuperatorem - to i o tyle cieplejsze będzie wyrzucane z domu. A pompa ciepła ma przy - 25 COP 3 z hakiem  
> Gwc zimą nie ma żadnego znaczenia energetycznego.


Czyli ziemia jest płaska. To już sie wole nie odzywać. Dobrze że mamy 21wiek. Co z tym Sanepidem - ma Pan ta ekspertyzę?

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> I jest realna szansa na pozyskanie wystarczających dla domu ilości ciepła?


 Po 2 latach użytkowania, zacząłem montować innym ( znaczy ja "rozprowadzenie" a kanałówkę, od tego fachowcy) teraz minęła 4-ta zima  i ani razu w sklepie czy w mieszkaniu lampka termostatu mi się nie zapaliła! Poza tym, gdyby nawet jakieś tańsze urządzenie, to przecież są kable w podłodze.

Pan Sobie wygoogluje  _Nowe rozwiązania na co dzień katalog produktów 2012/2013 seria M i MR SLIM

_  chyba 2 pozycja w googlach i str. 29

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Czyli ziemia jest płaska. To już sie wole nie odzywać. Dobrze że mamy 21wiek. Co z tym Sanepidem - ma Pan ta ekspertyzę?


  Dyrektor sanepidu w Kielcach stwierdził, ze:
Nigdy takich badań nie robili, nie mają nawet pracowni mykologii i w ogóle nie są od tego - to działka PZH!

----------


## tatanka

Ciagle nie rozumiem dlaczego wszyscy upieraja sie na tichelmana. Jak bym budowal gwcr to kazda nitka miala by wlasna czerpnie i wyrzutnie.
Zaleje tichelmana i masz calosc do wyrzucenia. zaleje 1 nitke to ja zamykasz.

----------


## adam_mk

Ciekawa koncepcja...

Adam M.

----------


## jasiek71

> Ciagle nie rozumiem dlaczego wszyscy upieraja sie na tichelmana. Jak bym budowal gwcr to kazda nitka miala by wlasna czerpnie i wyrzutnie.
> Zaleje tichelmana i masz calosc do wyrzucenia. zaleje 1 nitke to ja zamykasz.


ja proponuję zdublowanie wszystkich instalacji bo w razie W zawsze można się przełączyć ... :wink:

----------


## adam_mk

Potrojone byłyby pewniejsze...

Adam M.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski



----------


## Barth3z

> Eee... a to nie lepiej od razu multiplikować całe domy z mieszkankami (żony/partnerki/kochanki) do obsługi?


Wróćcie do tematu o GWC a nie o burdelach  :smile:

----------


## mic81

Tak sobie dumam nad moją wentylacją i się zastanawiam czy rozprowadzenie do nawiewów z GWC mogę zrobić w podłodze ? i czy można sobie pozwolić na taką rozrzutność aby zużyte powietrze wywalać poza dom bez przepuszczenia przez reku ? Ma tak ktoś ?

----------


## mic81

od tych koncepcji to już głowa puchnie,

----------


## vega1

nie musisz marnować powietrza "odpadowego".
Oto jest idealne rozwiązanie takiego przypadku:

http://www.biawar.com.pl/index.php/p...nu-id-603.html

----------


## nydar

> nie musisz marnować powietrza "odpadowego".
> Oto jest idealne rozwiązanie takiego przypadku:
> 
> http://www.biawar.com.pl/index.php/p...nu-id-603.html


Idea słuszna tyle że cena kosmiczna. No i ta grzałka 8kW zastanawiająca.Ciekawe co by było jakby tak ją od prądu zimą odłączył?

----------


## vega1

z taką grzałką jest tak: _lepiej mieć i nie użyć, niż nie mieć i żałować.
_
Cena nie zabija. Pompa ciepła z zbiornikiem CWU od markowego producenta... Odpada Ci DZ a to już kolejna oszczędność.

----------


## nydar

A ja durny nie myślałem że można tyle zaoszczędzić.
Biorąc pod uwagę jej żywotność i koszty napraw oraz konserwacji, nie sądzisz że wyjdzie na to samo jak bym grzał trochę więcej w domu?
W ostateczności mogę zainwestować w jaką markową grzałkę .
Podaj jakieś za 3000PLN to wtedy, kto wie.

----------


## mic81

> No to po coś na forum zaglądał!
> Wiem, że tak jest, że chciałoby się temat budowy zamknąć i zapomnieć ale nie ma łatwo


Przyznam szczerze, że czasem żałuje  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> a ja durny nie myślałem że można tyle zaoszczędzić.
> Biorąc pod uwagę jej żywotność i koszty napraw oraz konserwacji, nie sądzisz że wyjdzie na to samo jak bym grzał trochę więcej w domu?
> W ostateczności mogę zainwestować w jaką markową grzałkę .
> Podaj jakieś za 3000pln to wtedy, kto wie.


immerwater 80

----------


## jasiek71

> Przyznam szczerze, że czasem żałuje


to tak jak większość ... :yes:

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> to tak jak większość ...


 Zadowoleni na fora nie zaglądają.

----------


## asolt

> Zadowoleni na fora nie zaglądają.


I znowu twierdzenie bez pokrycia, taki np. R&K zagląda chociaz swoją budowę zakonczył i jest zadowolony, z drugiej strony nie wszyscy niezadowoleni zaglądają na fora.
Jezeli mozna to proszę przedstawic jakies dane, statystyki, posiada Pan takie dane?.

----------


## vega1

> A ja durny nie myślałem że można tyle zaoszczędzić.
> Biorąc pod uwagę jej żywotność i koszty napraw oraz konserwacji, nie sądzisz że wyjdzie na to samo jak bym grzał trochę więcej w domu?
> W ostateczności mogę zainwestować w jaką markową grzałkę .
> Podaj jakieś za 3000PLN to wtedy, kto wie.


*nydar*, a jaka jest jej żywotność?

----------


## Myjk

> Biorąc pod uwagę jej żywotność i koszty napraw oraz konserwacji


Żywotność to pewnie jak klimatyzatorów -- koło 20 lat powinna bezawaryjnie pociągnąć. Co 5 lat sprawdzenie, ew. dobicie układu za 200 zł.




> Podaj jakieś za 3000PLN to wtedy, kto wie.


Zwykły odzysk z wywiewanego na rzecz CWU za 3600 zł brutto -> http://www.hewalex.pl/oferta/pompy-ciepla/

----------


## nydar

> Żywotność to pewnie jak klimatyzatorów -- koło 20 lat powinna bezawaryjnie pociągnąć. Co 5 lat sprawdzenie, ew. dobicie układu za 200 zł.
> 
> 
> Zwykły odzysk z wywiewanego na rzecz CWU za 3600 zł brutto -> http://www.hewalex.pl/oferta/pompy-ciepla/



Zerknij na przepływ i temp. powietrza .Dom nie generuje takich ilości .Bez GWC, pieniądze w błoto.

----------


## vega1

nie ważne od jakiej działają, ważne z jaką sprawnością przy niskiej temp. Dlatego GWC jest raczej pożądane. Oczywiście część powietrza trzeba i tak dostarczyć z domu np. z wentylacji. Bo samo GWC takiego przepływu długo nie utrzyma.

----------


## nydar

To że działają,nie oznacza że działają dobrze.Wszystko zależy od współczynnika doskonałości wobec obiegu Carnota i delty T źródeł. Wyższa temp. dolnego źródła- lepiej .Niższa-gorzej . I z tego chociażby względu warto pomyśleć o wspomaganiu powietrza zużytego dla PC ,powietrzem z GWC.

----------


## nydar

Szkoda marnować na reku potencjał zawarty w zużytym powietrzu( 20-22oC i 40-45% wilg, przy minusowej na dworze) .Rozcieńczenie tego powietrzem z GWC jest bardziej ekonomicznym rozwiązaniem .

----------


## nydar

> Jasne, najlepiej go wyrzucić w świat jak to robi nydar oraz lać wściekle wodę i ogrzewać grunt wokół domu aby co nie co odzyskać do wentylacji No logika i ekonomia tego rozwiązania poraża!
> Już rekuperatory są wycofywane z rynku czy jeszcze nie bo musiałbym sobie jakiś na zapas do przyszłej chałupy kupić?


Czy ciebie porąbało ? Co ty piszesz?
Rozważamy tu sens współpracy GWC  z PC powietrzną dla jej większego sensu ekonomicznego w naszym klimacie.No ale o sensie ekonomicznym pewnych rozwiązań z tobą to jak z kaczką wodę pić. Gdzie wleziesz,bagno robisz .

----------


## nydar

Po co reku,jak można mieć za grosze właśnie z GWC i RSŚ  ,ciepłe ,świeże powietrze zimą?
Uwierz kszhu,że szkoda to zużyte ,ciepłe i do tego wilgotne wywalać przez dach. Lepiej przepuścić przez PC. A że tego powietrza nie za wiele to należy wspomóc GWC. Jak dom energooszczędny,to na wszystko starczy. Na CO ,na CWU.

ps. Tak prywatnie,to uważam GWC, za jedno ze sprytniejszych urządzeń do pasywnego pobierania energii. :big grin:

----------


## Myjk

> Zerknij na przepływ i temp. powietrza .Dom nie generuje takich ilości .Bez GWC, pieniądze w błoto.


To akurat nie stanowi problemu, że dom nie generuje "takich ilości". Ile wygeneruje, tyle się odzyska, resztę sobie weźmie z powietrza zewnętrznego. W lato będzie łatwiej ogrzać CWU i jeszcze z dodatkiem, bo trochę zimnego do domu przy okazji nadmucha.

----------


## nydar

Lato nie jest problemem,ale problemem jest zima.

----------


## nydar

Bo czeka na PC jak mi się w kominku znudzi .

,,Nie dla współczesnej PPCi."     Dla współczesnej PPCi  problemem jest obieg Carnota i fakt że zimą zimno,z czego, pierwszego nie przeskoczysz a na zmiany w drugim,za twojego życia nie masz co czekać. 
Przy okazji ,ile kosztuje PPCi działająca nawet przy -20oC a ile działająca przy +5oC?

----------


## vega1

powietrzne pompy poza może dwoma wyjątkami bardzo drogimi, mają w zimie kiepską sprawność. Bardzo kiepską. Różnica którą da GWC może podnieść sprawność pompy znacząco.

----------


## nydar

Jakich scen? O czym ty piszesz?
Jaki jest sens ekonomiczny wydać na PPCi  15000 czy 20000PLN,mogącej działać przy -25oC, skoro można mieć całą zimę powietrze o temp. +5oC i PPCi za ułamek tej kwoty?

----------


## nydar

> powietrzne pompy poza może dwoma wyjątkami bardzo drogimi, mają w zimie kiepską sprawność. Bardzo kiepską. Różnica którą da GWC może podnieść sprawność pompy znacząco.


No ale kol. kszhu tego niestety nie jest w stanie pojąć.

----------


## vega1

tak, one będą działać. Ja nie twierdzę że nie. Ale czy ona ma za zadanie działać jak grzałka el. czy jak pompa ciepła?

----------


## vega1

nawet nie będę zaglądał. Pewnie piszesz o Zubadanie. I ja o nim myślałem. Tylko ta cena... Reszta pomp już nie da rady.

----------


## nydar

Zajrzyj. Dowiesz się że jest cicha i jakie ma wymiary .COP też podają,tyle że malutkimi cyferkami przy jakiej temp dolnego źródła . Z tego co udało się dostrzec to +7oC.

----------


## nydar

Myślisz,że to uczciwie podawać COP przy temp. DZ +7oC  przy PPCi pracującej nawet do -15oC,czy -20oC?
Tak się zastanawiam,skoro takie dobre i elastyczne na zewnętrzną temperaturę, to po kiego montowane są grzałki?

----------


## nydar

To mówisz,że jak kiedyś PPCi przy -15oC miała COP 1,2 ,a teraz 1,9 ,to dobrze?
Przyszłością PPCi w naszym i zimniejszym klimacie są GWC ,zwłaszcza,że można z byle czego zrobić. Robi różnicę czy DZ +5 czy  -15oC.
Dobrej nocy.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Jakie 1,2 albo 1,9? Poczytaj raz jeszcze ze zrozumieniem co producent pisze zamiast wypisywać bzdury.


Nie wiedziałem jak to zbadać (COP) - wymyśliłem taką metodę.
 Przy - 20-23 st. C w lutym zeszłego roku - ustawiłem w sklepie +22 st.C  powierzchnia 35m2 z zysków 300W 
Pompa ciepła pobierała wg podlicznika 230-350W ( to się dość szybko zmieniało) ale temperatura wewnątrz była stabilna. Następnie włączyłem grzejnik konwekcyjny 1000W (faktycznie 940) - ustawiłem 22 st. i wyłączyłem pompę. Po kilku minutach było już 21 i powoli spadało. 
 Prosty wniosek, że COP był koło 3 !

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Inny przykład... znany Szanownemu Henokowi i saoltowi. Inwestor chcący zmniejszyć rachunki w domu 280m2 z 1993 roku - ustalił za mną plan działania.
W tzw miedzy czasie, poczytał FM i przestraszony - napisał do Henoka z pytaniem, co ja jestem za oszust. Koniec końców - w grudniu zrobiliśmy uszczelnienie domu + rekuperację + nawiew z 2kW kanałówki LG 
 I tej zimy te 2 kW wystarczyły .

----------


## HenoK

> Nydar ty sie chlopie ogarnij i zobacz jaka temperature tam pokazuje 
> Załącznik 234465


W styczniu mogły takie temperatury być, ale teraz ?
To ewidentny błąd pomiaru, prawdopodobnie czujnik został zawilgocony.
Czujniki pomiarowe, aby miały sens muszą mieć możliwość okresowej kontroli i kalibracji, czyli muszą być możliwe do wyciągnięcia.
Najprościej zrobić to dając rurkę, np. pex, doprowadzoną do budynku.

----------


## HenoK

> Inny przykład... znany Szanownemu Henokowi i saoltowi. Inwestor chcący zmniejszyć rachunki w domu 280m2 z 1993 roku - ustalił za mną plan działania.
> W tzw miedzy czasie, poczytał FM i przestraszony - napisał do Henoka z pytaniem, co ja jestem za oszust. Koniec końców - w grudniu zrobiliśmy uszczelnienie domu + rekuperację + nawiew z 2kW kanałówki LG 
>  I tej zimy te 2 kW wystarczyły .


Jak zwykle manipulacja - te 2kW, to moc grzewcza, czy elektryczna tej pompy ciepła?

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Jak zwykle manipulacja - te 2kW, to moc grzewcza, czy elektryczna tej pompy ciepła?


 A spotkał Pan kanałówki z mocą grzewczą 2kW - kanałówki - nie splity!
Bardzo chętnie bym wziął kontakt.

----------


## BadPi

Witam w temacie gwc i w ogóle na forum
Przeczytanie tego wątku wymaga co najmniej kilkunastu długich wieczorów, więc przepraszam, jeśli podobny temat był już wałkowany. Kilka lub nawet kilkanaście pomysłów przy wykonaniu GWC się w tym wątku przewija i mam prośbę do Szanownych Forumowiczów o kilka uwag co do możliwości wykorzystania warunków na działce, na której zamierzam prowadzić inwestycję (domek 137 m2 pow użytkowej, bez piwnicy, poddasze nieużytkowe, w części dziennej brak stropu, na razie w planach płyta fundamentowa, ogrzewanie gazowe, reku, standard energooszczędny, ale może warunki na działce pozwolą wprowadzić istotne usprawnienia ogrzewania/chłodzenia/wentylowania), a wydaje mi się, że jest co.
Mianowicie wody gruntowe są dość wysoko - 0,7 - 1m, grunty to w zasadzie glina z piachem, a na głębokości ok 2,5 - 3 metrów sama glina, gelolog badania zrobił, powiedział że grunt stabilny, ta warstwa gliny nieprzepuszczalna. Działka ze spadkiem w kierunku południowym, z niecką w części południowo zachodniej, wody dość dużo przepływa przez działkę (przynajmniej tak informował mnie sąsiad) na działkę sąsiednią, niżej położoną,  . Jak się dowiedziałem od sąsiadów lata temu był w tej niecce i działce sąsiedniej staw, który został zasypany, powierzchni około 10 arów. Faktycznie w najniżej położonej części działki jest mocno wilgotno, niezależnie od pory roku i intensywności opadów, ogromna liczba ślimaków wydaje się to potwierdzać. Dodatkowo na działce jest studnia, głębokości 5 metrów, przy czym lustro wody znajduje się w zależności od pory roku około 0,5-2 metry pod poziomem terenu. Dodatkowo przez całą działkę zgodnie ze spadkiem terenu przebiega melioracja, o której wiem, że wykonał ją samodzielnie jeden z byłych właścicieli, w dolnym odcinku około 30 metrów to kręgi betonowe, przekrój około 30 cm, zazwyczaj jest w nich mocno wilgotno, po różnych niwelacjach terenu ta melioracja znajdzie się około metr p.p.t.. Domek będzie stał na górce, nie przeszkadza mi ani studnia, ani melioracja, ani dawny stawek. Na razie planuję wykonanie domku na płycie. 
Czy mogę wykorzystać zasoby wody w tym dawnym stawie, a także wody przepływające przez działkę  i studnię do wykonania sprawnego GWC? Tylko jaki układ w takich warunkach będzie najskuteczniejszy? Mam do wykorzystania 17 arów działki, część zajmie dom, oczywiście jak warto to i pod domem mogę rurki rozprowadzić.   Z tego co się doczytałem, to raczej zakopanie rurek z glikolem, ale czy można połączyć w takich warunkach wodny 1 z wodnym 2 opisywanym przez Adama_mk, a może dodać jeszcze jedną pętlę do dawnego stawu? Czy nieckę po stawie można wykorzystać  jako rodzaj akumulatora, czy ktoś z forumowiczów ma podobne warunki na działce i udało mu się pozytywnie je wykorzystać do usprawnienia ogrzewania/chłodzenia/wentylacji w domu?

----------


## szczukot

No co tu dużo gadać. Glikolowy będzie ok. Jakby co tu masz wydzielony wątek. Też długi, ale kilka razy mniej i bardziej na temat.
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...i-quot-robiony

Fantom

----------


## BadPi

ok. Dzięki

----------


## jerzyka51

Witam
Jakiś czas temu jak pisałem wcześniej wysłałem zapytanie do Starostwa ,czy na GWC jest potrzebny jakiś papier,zgłoszenie pozwolenie.Odpowiedzieli że można go zrobić bez żadnych papierów.
  Nie wiem dlaczego ale skanowanych obrazów nie mogę zapisać w większym rozmarze.

----------


## adam_mk

asekurant...

W Prawie Budowlanym masz co wolno a czego nie.
I Starostwo też musi się tego trzymać.

Adam M.

----------


## jerzyka51

Witam
Mam miłego sąsiada i moje każde wbicie łopaty w ziemie to donos.Przez niego 1,5 roku załatwiałem warunki zabudowy .
 Miłego dnia J.Korona

----------


## karolek75

> Witam
> Jakiś czas temu jak pisałem wcześniej wysłałem zapytanie do Starostwa ,czy na GWC jest potrzebny jakiś papier,zgłoszenie pozwolenie.Odpowiedzieli że można go zrobić bez żadnych papierów.
>   Nie wiem dlaczego ale skanowanych obrazów nie mogę zapisać w większym rozmarze.


Mozesz mi to wyslac na maila? [email protected]
Ja co prawda zlozylem projekt do Starostwa na ktorym jest GWC rurowe ( i nie tylko  :big tongue:  ) ale jakby sie mieli doczepic bede mial podkladke.

----------


## adam_mk

Cholera...
Brak szczęścia...
Może wiekowy jakiś i można liczyć na to, że długo donosów pisał nie będzie?
Oby u nich to nie było "rodzinne"...

Adam M.

----------


## autorus

też planuję GWC rurowe. W sumie zamówiłem już rury wiec nie ma się jak wycofać  :wink:  
Będzie 4 rury fi160mm po ok 25m.
Całość zrobi kolega Kangaxx.
Tylko jest pewien dylemat, czy prowadzić je wszystkie do studni i tam zrobić dużą czerpnię?
Czy raczej zrobić 2 czerpnie kolumnowe.
Kusi mnie ta studnia bo to jakieś wyzwanie, a i pokombinować trzeba.

----------


## karolek75

Jakie rury bedziesz uzywac ? I az 100m ???

----------


## autorus

zielone termokontrol fi 160mm.

----------


## karolek75

Na ich stronce w sklepie tego produktu nie widze. Mozesz przyblizona cene podac ?

----------


## Kajkomen

Witam, jestem na etapie wykonywania GWC rurowego. 
Pytanie mam takie rury mam dwie 125 cm średnicy każda długość ok razem (jeszcze nie wiem mogę mieć do 48 do 60 metrów Ile wystarczy dla takiego domu? )
jaką rurą je lepiej połączyć aby zakończyć czerpnią 160 czy 200 czy ostatni metr będzie miał znaczenie ?  z czego zrobić czerpnie najlepiej. Dom 109 m kubatura 470

----------


## mar1973

[QUOTE=Kajkomen;6475766]Witam, jestem na etapie wykonywania GWC rurowego. 
Pytanie mam takie rury mam dwie 125 cm średnicy każda długość ok razem (jeszcze nie wiem mogę mieć do 48 do 60 metrów Ile wystarczy dla takiego domu? )
jaką rurą je lepiej połączyć aby zakończyć czerpnią 160 czy 200 czy ostatni metr będzie miał znaczenie ?  z czego zrobić czerpnie najlepiej. Dom 109 m kubatura 470

witam

czerpnię zrób o średnicy 200 - będą mniejsze opory
2 przewody 125 to ~245cm2 a 1 przewód 160 to tylko ~200cm2
a przewód 200 to ~314cm2

pozdrawiam

----------


## imrahil

> zielone termokontrol fi 160mm.


skąd je masz? u nich na stronie takich chyba nie widzę. poza tym - to się nadaje na GWC?

----------


## mar1973

> skąd je masz? u nich na stronie takich chyba nie widzę. poza tym - to się nadaje na GWC?


witam

od jakiegoś czasu TERMOKONTROL ma je w ofercie :smile: 
nie mają ich jednakże na swojej WWW

pozdrawiam

----------


## gentoonx

mają już w ofercie różne średnice

----------


## autorus

To nie są kanalizacyjne.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> To są zwykłe kanalizacyjne tylko niedostępne w Polsce są Czeskie za to w spaniałej cenie. Czy się nadają to czas pokaże  Ktoś mi poradzi ile metrów długości aby było dobrze i ne przesadzić ?


 160mm na zewnątrz są nasze kanały ! konfekcjonowene po 25mb cena 350 zł za rolkę. Nie mają atestu do wentylacji.

----------


## gentoonx

> To jakie to są ? Po prostu w Czechach mają taki rozmiary u przez przypadek zamówili takich całego tira i przez parę lat sprzedawali kupiłem już resztkę tego co było na szczęście kolanka tez mieli  z trójnikami już gorzej


jakie kolanka, jakie trójniki - chłopaku ogarnij się, mówimy o rurach PE-flex, nie takich do instalacji trójnikowej.

----------


## karolek75

> 160mm na zewnątrz są nasze kanały ! konfekcjonowene po 25mb cena 350 zł za rolkę. Nie mają atestu do wentylacji.


Gdzie ?

A fi 200 bez atestu tez pan ma  ? Chetnie kupie

----------


## sailah

wiem, ze funkcji czesto lepiej nie laczyc, np. ogrzewanie i wentylacje.

ale co myslicie o polaczeniu budowy skarpy ok 1-1.5m wysokosci (z 6-8m dlugie) i GWC zwirowego/kamiennego?

typowy zwirowiec jest troche bardziej nastawiony na plaszczyzne.. tutaj bylby na dlugosc. trzeba by to sensownie czyms zaizolowac od czesci nawierzniej. moznaby tez polaczyc z jakims odcinkiem rurowca wstepnego, skoro i tak mam spadek.

jakies spostrzezenia?

swego czaso cos tam nadmienialem. wracam do tematu budowy po chwilowym odlozeniu na polke...
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-pies-ni-wydra

----------


## polibuda_

Witam,

Pytanie w zakresie GWC.
Czy posiadając rekuperator nieprzystosowany do sterowania GWC http://www.ecocomfort.pl/index.php/vents  istnieje jakaś inna możliwość aby te 2 urządzenia były ze sobą kompatybilne?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## adam_mk

Wszystko da się połączyć, jak się kto uprze.

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Po co polibuda?
Technikum i to młodsza klasa wystarczy, aby tam termostat ustawiony na stałe wstawić.
Grzały rozmrażania nie wystartują nigdy...

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

ŻARTUJESZ?! :jaw drop: 

Adam M.

----------


## sailah

> Wszystko da się połączyć, jak się kto uprze.
> Adam M.


rozumiem, ze mnie tez efektywnie zawarles w tej odpowiedzi? tylko nie chcialbym na sile, a niejako przy okazji. jesli mowisz, ze warto sie pochylic to ci wierze..

na pewno czytalem kiedys o GWC w skalniaku.. czy to bylo wydajne to chyba sie nie rozwodzili.. 

moglbym tez jakis drenazyk z dolu zrobic i miec pewnosc, ze nigdy nie bedzie zalany.. chociaz z lekkim pochylem to i tak szanse male na starcie..

a jak tam samowystarczalnosc adamie? bo nie sledzilem postepow..

----------


## herakles

> Po co polibuda?
> Technikum i to młodsza klasa wystarczy, aby tam termostat ustawiony na stałe wstawić.
> Grzały rozmrażania nie wystartują nigdy...
> 
> Adam M.


Odnośnie tematu edukacji, to to wszystko było w podstawówce. Część na fizyce, część na zetpetach.
Trochę dokładniejsze podejście miało miejsce na właśnie w szkole średniej(nie tylko  technikum).
Ludzie mają przeświadczenie że wiedza jest z polibudy, bo tylko ludzie z polibudy ją posiadają(no prawie) ale przyczyna jest taka, że kiedyś bez tej wiedzy na polibudy po prostu nie przyjmowali.

----------


## matkor

> (...) posiadając rekuperator nieprzystosowany do sterowania GWC (...) istnieje jakaś inna możliwość aby te 2 urządzenia były ze sobą kompatybilne?


Po przepustnicy na wlot od GWC i od czerpni. W lecie i zimie otwierasz tą od GWC w pozostałych temperaturach lecisz z czerpni.
Wystarczający stopień kompatybilności?  :wink: 

Albo "full automat" - przepustnica trójdrożna i siłownik sterowany temperaturą powietrza na zewnątrz?

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Po przepustnicy na wlot od GWC i od czerpni. W lecie i zimie otwierasz tą od GWC w pozostałych temperaturach lecisz z czerpni.
> Wystarczający stopień kompatybilności? 
> 
> Albo "full automat" - przepustnica trójdrożna i siłownik sterowany temperaturą powietrza na zewnątrz?


 Wystarczy jedna przepustnica zamykanie czerpni. Gdy GWC i czerpnia są otwarte, idzie powietrze z czerpni. A minimalny ( jeśli będzie ) ruch w gwc nie zawadzi.

----------


## qubic

> Ja mam 3 ujęcia, tj. czerpnia zewn., GWC, oraz czerpnia pod dachem do ciepłego plus do tego by-pass na requ. Da się pogodzić jak ktoś lubi kombinować.


tylko po co takie kombinacje alpejskie.....? sensu w tym nie ma....

----------


## qubic

> Hobby?
> A tak naprawdę to grzeję tym spod dachu jak słońce pozwala. Leci więc bezpośrednio z pominięciem requ (by-pass). Z GWC tylko jak wielki mróz lub upał (tu też by-pass requ). A jak okres przejściowy to z zewn.


zupełnie nielogiczne i nieekonomiczne...
chcesz powiedzieć ,że GWC działa tylko 2 miesiące w roku??
hobbystycznie do testów to rozumiem ale w zamieszkałym domu takie zachowawcze rozwiązania? albo opierasz się na projekcie i wyliczeniach albo robisz tak jak opisałeś do wszystkiego i do niczego. nie byłeś pewny swoich rozwiązań czy zamierzasz budować nowy dom?

----------


## Arturo72

> chcesz powiedzieć ,że GWC działa tylko 2 miesiące w roku??


Powiem więcej,wg mnie GWC przy dobrym reku nie jest wogóle potrzebny  :smile:

----------


## gentoonx

> zupełnie nielogiczne i nieekonomiczne...
> chcesz powiedzieć ,że GWC działa tylko 2 miesiące w roku??
> hobbystycznie do testów to rozumiem ale w zamieszkałym domu takie zachowawcze rozwiązania? albo opierasz się na projekcie i wyliczeniach albo robisz tak jak opisałeś do wszystkiego i do niczego. nie byłeś pewny swoich rozwiązań czy zamierzasz budować nowy dom?


Ty to wiesz, i ja i paru innych, ale @kszhu ma inne dane wejściowe  :wink:

----------


## witek_myslowice

> chcesz powiedzieć ,że GWC działa tylko 2 miesiące w roku??


Patrzac na ten wykres to mozna oszacowac ze zwirowy GWC jest przydatny do eksploatacji 11mies. w roku.
Na wykresie widac różnice temperatur przed i za GWC

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> chcesz powiedzieć ,że GWC działa tylko 2 miesiące w roku??


 A ile dni jest powyżej 26 st.C w roku?

----------


## Arturo72

Zapodane w innym temacie ale tutaj się przyda:



> Dzisiaj podziurawiłem swoje kanały i sprawdziłem dokładnie co i jak i wnioski mam mizerne,a więc:
> temperatura na zewnątrz w trakcie mierzenia 26,5st.C,temperatura w domu 23,3st.C,temperatura z GWC 1m ponad wyjściem do domu 15,3st.C,temperatura z GWC przed wejściem do reku 18,7st.C,temperatura na wywiewie przy anemostacie 23,9st.C,temperatura na nawiewie przy anemostacie 24,3-24,8st.C (!),temperatura na wyrzutni 20,1st.C,reku na 280m3/h czyli ok.0,8kubatury/h,kanały termofleks z izolacją 2cm.
> Wniosek,że zimno/ciepło ucieka nie wyobrażalnie przez nie zaizolowane kanały na poddaszu.
> Wniosek II,muszę porządnie zaizolować kanały 
> Wniosek III,wymiennik ciepła w reku działa dobrze.

----------


## surgi22

Arturo72 - a czego oczekiwałeś po 2 cm izolacji na kanałach .

----------


## Arturo72

> Arturo72 - a czego oczekiwałeś po 2 cm izolacji na kanałach .


Niczego nie oczekiwałem,zdawałem sobie sprawę z tego,że 2cm to tak jakby nic i o tym już dawno pisałem  :smile: 
Dzisiaj faktycznie utwierdziłem się w przekonaniu.

----------


## surgi22

To miło że potwierdzasz oczywistość .
PS - tak woda jest mokra.

----------


## witek_myslowice

> GWC nie jest po to aby było widać różnice temp. ale w jakimś celu.
> Co jest celem tych różnic temp.?


Dużo pisania  :wink:  Ten wykres wiele mówi co potrafi żwirowy GWC

----------


## gentoonx

> Patrzac na ten wykres to mozna oszacowac ze zwirowy GWC jest przydatny do eksploatacji 11mies. w roku.
> Na wykresie widac różnice temperatur przed i za GWC


W przeciwieństwie do osób które GWC nie potrzebują, ważam że powinno działać non-stop i jest mi to potrzebne

----------


## gentoonx

Jo, i tyczy się to wielu innych rzeczy

----------


## gentoonx

dla zainteresowanych:

Na "odrestaurowane"j witrynie REHAU w dziale "Do Pobrania", jest dostępny AWADUKT THERMO, tym razem już nie uszkodzony, w pełni instalowalny.

----------


## Barth3z

> W przeciwieństwie do osób które GWC nie potrzebują, ważam że powinno działać non-stop i jest mi to potrzebne


No właśnie. Po co w ogóle wyłaczać GWC ? Nie może pracować non stop ? Po co te przepustnice i sterowanie. Niech leci non stop.

----------


## Arturo72

> No właśnie. Po co w ogóle wyłaczać GWC ? Nie może pracować non stop ? Po co te przepustnice i sterowanie. Niech leci non stop.


U mnie leci non stop z GWC ale jakiś specjalnych cudów z tego powodu nie zauważyłem.
Ani chłodzi ani grzeje czyli pic na wodę fotomontaż  :wink:

----------


## gentoonx

co tylko dowodzi, że jak się ma GWC, to nie można sobie byle jak domu postawić, bo tego nie wykorzystamy

----------


## Barth3z

> U mnie leci non stop z GWC ale jakiś specjalnych cudów z tego powodu nie zauważyłem.
> Ani chłodzi ani grzeje czyli pic na wodę fotomontaż


Non stop masz na myśli cały rok ? A jak nie widzisz różnicy to pewnie dlatego, że nie wyłączałeś. GWC stabilizuje Ci temp. w domu, choć tego w ogóle nie czujesz.

----------


## jasiek71

> GWC które coś ma dawać to opór. Jak nie potrzebujemy tego co daje GWC (bo requ bez niego zimą daje to samo co z) to po co ten opór?


moja wentylacja cały okrągły rok działa sobie z tym "oporem" i ma się całkiem dobrze ...
cały sezon grzewczy nabijam sobie grunt zimnem na lato a całe lato ciepłem na zimę ... :yes:

----------


## nydar

> moja wentylacja cały okrągły rok działa sobie z tym "oporem" i ma się całkiem dobrze ...
> cały sezon grzewczy nabijam sobie grunt zimnem na lato a całe lato ciepłem na zimę ...


Pamiętasz jaką miałeś temp. na wyjściu z GWC w marcu?

----------


## gentoonx

> moja wentylacja cały okrągły rok działa sobie z tym "oporem" i ma się całkiem dobrze ...
> cały sezon grzewczy nabijam sobie grunt zimnem na lato a całe lato ciepłem na zimę ...


Są tacy którzy tego nigdy nie zrozumieją  :wink:

----------


## byry007

> moja wentylacja cały okrągły rok działa sobie z tym "oporem" i ma się całkiem dobrze ...
> cały sezon grzewczy nabijam sobie grunt zimnem na lato a całe lato ciepłem na zimę ...


Koego ty to nie wiem co masz za wynalazki ale Tobie wszystko działa tak jak powinno działać szkoda że nie u każdego , mam ggwc i na termometrach pokazuje mi 19 C na zasilaniu mam włączoną pompe drugi dzień 24 h i zastanawiam sie czy na noc nie wyłączać bo jak niby glikol ma 19 C a nie raz jest mniej w nocy to zamiast chłodzić to ggwc bedzie delikatnie pod bijać do góry temp jak np w nocy bedzie 17 C  czy sie myle ??

----------


## byry007

a i na ile ma chodzić procent centrala w dzień jak jest upał a ile w nocy jak jest chłodniej ??czy dzien 75% a noc 100%??

----------


## jasiek71

> Pamiętasz jaką miałeś temp. na wyjściu z GWC w marcu?


którego dnia ...? :cool: 
1,03 - 8,8*
31,03 - 9,9*

----------


## jasiek71

> a i na ile ma chodzić procent centrala w dzień jak jest upał a ile w nocy jak jest chłodniej ??czy dzien 75% a noc 100%??


ma chodzić na max aż temp. powietrza wylotowego z chałupy spadnie do wymaganego poziomu... :yes:

----------


## jasiek71

> A nikt nie twierdzi, że źle ale bez oporów działa wyraźnie lepiej.


a co takiego działa inaczej / lepiej ...?

----------


## nydar

> którego dnia ...?
> 1,03 - 8,8*
> 31,03 - 9,9*


Spora różnica w jednym miesiącu .Od 1,o3 do 8,8. Jaki powód? U mnie 0,1oC na tydzień jest spadek.

----------


## jasiek71

> Spora różnica w jednym miesiącu .Od 1,o3 do 8,8. Jaki powód? U mnie 0,1oC na tydzień jest spadek.


żaden...
u mnie tak działa... :smile:

----------


## byry007

A kto to będzie wiedział jak jest temp na wyjściu jak tam nikt nie zagląda  :big tongue:  a pompa ma chodzić 24 h?

----------


## jasiek71

> To nie wiesz co się dzieje z wydajnością wentylatora jak go dławisz?


ja niczego nie dławię...
rozumiem że ty po włączeniu czy wyłączeniu obejścia rekuperatora lecisz zrobić korektę wentylatora nawiewowego ... :wink:

----------


## jasiek71

> A kto to będzie wiedział jak jest temp na wyjściu jak tam nikt nie zagląda  a pompa ma chodzić 24 h?


trzeba sobie sklecić odpowiedni sterownik i nie zaglądać ... :wink: 
pompa ma działać zależnie od ustawień tego sterownika...

----------


## nydar

Ciekawe skąd spadek 7oC w jeden miesiąc.

----------


## jasiek71

> Ale tu chodzi o to, że z gwc wentylator nie da tyle co bez.


mój wentylator daje ok. 650m3/h z GWC i mi to w zupełności wystarcza a to ile on może bez wymiennika nie ma najmniejszego znaczenia ...
tak dla informacji...
mój układ wentylacyjny pędzony wentylatorami TT200 i regulowany przez ARW zużywa średnio ok. 0,74kwh na dobę na pierwszym biegu ( ok. 100m3/h...)
zużycie energii jest zależne od temperatur wewnątrz chałupy, intensywności używania kuchni itp., ostatnia doba to 1,21kwh...

----------


## jasiek71

> Ciekawe skąd spadek 7oC w jeden miesiąc.


przecież napisałem 8,8* do 9,9* czyli wzrost o 1,1*...
jakie 7*...???

----------


## jasiek71

> Pogadali... a moja klima w aucie daje wiecej niz gwc...


to sobie ją adoptuj do chałupy skoro GWC nie daje rady ... :big grin: 
albo mieszkaj w aucie ... :cool:

----------


## nydar

No tak . Odczytałem 1.03 jako temp. A to była data. Gamoń ze mnie.
A mówią że +5oC po GWC to dziwadło. Ty masz prawie 9oC na koniec zimy.Ciekawe  co na Twoją temp. powiedzą.

----------


## jasiek71

> Nie wiem skąd wnioskujesz, że GWC nie daje rady ale jak tak czytasz jak piszesz to nie ma czemu się dziwić.


"pogadali" ... :wink:

----------


## nydar

> Nie wiem skąd wnioskujesz, że GWC nie daje rady ale jak tak czytasz jak piszesz to nie ma czemu się dziwić.


Za przeproszeniem,żal dupę ściska,że działa mimo,że sceptycy twierdzą inaczej?

----------


## nydar

> O czym ty znow piszesz? Co ma nie działać? Czego tym razem nie pojmujesz?


Ja pojmuję i większość użytkowników GWC w domach energooszczędnych . To ty kwestionujesz moje +5oC po GWC. Dla zasady czy  z tego żalu?
Zresztą to nie było do ciebie a do Arturo z którym łączy nas szorstka przyjaźń.
Ale jak nie pojmujesz dlaczego w GWC pracującym non stop jest zimą +5oC ,to wytłumaczę jutro . Dzisiaj pora spać albo trawnik kosić

----------


## Arturo72

> Non stop masz na myśli cały rok ? A jak nie widzisz różnicy to pewnie dlatego, że nie wyłączałeś. GWC stabilizuje Ci temp. w domu, choć tego w ogóle nie czujesz.


Zapewne tak,zwłaszcza po moich obserwacjach i wnioskach,że GWC nic nie daje  :wink: 



> Dzisiaj podziurawiłem swoje kanały i sprawdziłem dokładnie co i jak i wnioski mam mizerne,a więc:
> temperatura na zewnątrz w trakcie mierzenia 26,5st.C,temperatura w domu 23,3st.C,temperatura z GWC 1m ponad wyjściem do domu 15,3st.C,temperatura z GWC przed wejściem do reku 18,7st.C,temperatura na wywiewie przy anemostacie 23,9st.C,temperatura na nawiewie przy anemostacie 24,3-24,8st.C (!),temperatura na wyrzutni 20,1st.C,reku na 280m3/h czyli ok.0,8kubatury/h,kanały termofleks z izolacją 2cm.
> Wniosek,że zimno/ciepło ucieka nie wyobrażalnie przez nie zaizolowane kanały na poddaszu.
> Wniosek II,muszę porządnie zaizolować kanały 
> Wniosek III,wymiennik ciepła w reku działa dobrze.


I teraz zagadka dla wytrawnych "bajerantów",jak to jest,że nawiewa mi z anemostatów 24,3st.C gdzie w domu jest 23,3st.C a po jakimś czasie ale w tym samym dniu temperatura w domu spada mi do 22,5st.C ?

----------


## byry007

To chyba klime masz bo jak nawiewa Ci 24 a masz 23 a później masz 22

----------


## Barth3z

> Zapewne tak,zwłaszcza po moich obserwacjach i wnioskach,że GWC nic nie daje


A jak doszedłeś do tych wniosków? Jak obserwowałeś ?




> I teraz zagadka dla wytrawnych "bajerantów",jak to jest,że nawiewa mi z anemostatów 24,3st.C gdzie w domu jest 23,3st.C a po jakimś czasie ale w tym samym dniu temperatura w domu spada mi do 22,5st.C ?


Jaki masz reku ? Jak masz zrealizowany bypass - w centrali, czy omijasz centrale ? Jaka masz temp. z GWC przed wejściem do reku ?

----------


## imrahil

> A jak doszedłeś do tych wniosków? Jak obserwowałeś ?
> Jaki masz reku ? Jak masz zrealizowany bypass - w centrali, czy omijasz centrale ? Jaka masz temp. z GWC przed wejściem do reku ?


i jakie GWC?  :wink:

----------


## gentoonx

> i jakie GWC?


z tego co pamietam, to jest to GWC "drenarskie"  :wink:

----------


## Arturo72

> A jak doszedłeś do tych wniosków? Jak obserwowałeś ?


Jeśli nawiewając wyższą temperaturę do domu niż ta,która jest w domu,wentylacja(!) nie jest w stanie podgrzać to analogiczna sytuacja będzie jak będziemy dmuchać niższą temperaturą,również nie będzie w stanie schłodzić.
Po prostu standartowo dobierany rekuperator nie ma takiej wydajności,żeby schłodzić lub podgrzać cokolwiek,obojętnie jaka temperatura będzie na nawiewie.





> Jaki masz reku ? Jak masz zrealizowany bypass - w centrali, czy omijasz centrale ? Jaka masz temp. z GWC przed wejściem do reku ?


Reku bez bypassa.



> temperatura z GWC 1m ponad wyjściem do domu 15,3st.C,temperatura z GWC przed wejściem do reku 18,7st.C





> i jakie GWC?


Rurowy pod płytą fundamentową.




> To chyba klime masz bo jak nawiewa Ci 24 a masz 23 a później masz 22


Nie,otwieralne okna  :wink:

----------


## imrahil

> Rurowy pod płytą fundamentową.


przypomnij jaka długość i na jakiej głębokości  :smile:

----------


## Arturo72

> przypomnij jaka długość i na jakiej głębokości


40mb jakieś 80cm pod domem.

----------


## Barth3z

> cały sezon grzewczy nabijam sobie grunt zimnem na lato a całe lato ciepłem na zimę ...


A nie jest tak, że w maju, gdzie załóżmy temp. powietrza to 20oC, nagrzeje nam grunt w GWC na tyle, że w lipcu, podczas upałów chłodu już nie będzie ? W drugą stronę będzie w okresie zimowym.

----------


## byry007

To otwieracie okna ??? na wieczór u mnie jest tyle komarów że tylko nad ranem jak juz spią to moge otworzyć a znów za dnia jak jest na dworze 30 a w domu 24 C to nie ma sensu otwierać , ja otwieram tylko jak chata mi sie przegrzeje czyli jak juz jest 25 C i otwieram jak na dworze spadnie temp tak 22 C a jak wy robicie ??

----------


## imrahil

panowie, co złego może wyniknąć z czasowego nieużywania GWC rurowego? np. w celu przełączenia się na kolektor powietrzny w okresach przejściowych (tak jak u R&K, ale on ma GGWC). w takim przypadku powinienem raczej się spodziewać kłopotów?

----------


## Barth3z

> Jeśli nawiewając wyższą temperaturę do domu niż ta,która jest w domu,wentylacja(!) nie jest w stanie podgrzać to analogiczna sytuacja będzie jak będziemy dmuchać niższą temperaturą,również nie będzie w stanie schłodzić.
> Po prostu standartowo dobierany rekuperator nie ma takiej wydajności,żeby schłodzić lub podgrzać cokolwiek,obojętnie jaka temperatura będzie na nawiewie.


Tą energię prędzej czy później odczujesz. Przy niższej temp. nawiewu dłużej wytrzymasz w upalne dni bez chłodzenia. Dobre nawet te kilkaset W chłodu, choćby do skompensowania zysków bytowych. Faktem jest, że im bardziej masywny dom tym słabiej to odczujesz.




> Reku bez bypassa.


i z GWC ? Dziwne połączenie. Podgrzewasz powietrze cały rok, nawet w lecie.

----------


## Arturo72

> Tą energię prędzej czy później odczujesz. Przy niższej temp. nawiewu dłużej wytrzymasz w upalne dni bez chłodzenia. Dobre nawet te kilkaset W chłodu, choćby do skompensowania zysków bytowych. Faktem jest, że im bardziej masywny dom tym słabiej to odczujesz.
> i z GWC ? Dziwne połączenie. Podgrzewasz powietrze cały rok, nawet w lecie.


Wydaje Ci się  :smile: 
Ale cóż,jak zamieszkasz to się przekonasz,że wentylacja ani nie grzeje ani nie chłodzi,ani nie podgrzewa ani nie blokuje nagrzewania się domu,nie tymi wydajnościami rekuperatora.
W sypialni mam przy maksie na reku 80m3/h czyli ok.2 kubatury na godzinę i kompletnie nie czuć nic z anemostatu,gdyby to było 280m3/h tylko w to jedno pomieszczenie to coś byś poczuł ale nie przy takiej wydajności.
Ale jak ma być 280m3/h w jedno pomieszczenie a w domu mam 5 pomieszczeń nawiewnych to żeby coś poczuć wypadałoby mieć reku o wydajności ok.1500m3/h czyli dobrany na 5 kubatur domu na godzinę.
Ktoś tak dobiera ?

----------


## byry007

> Wydaje Ci się 
> Ale cóż,jak zamieszkasz to się przekonasz,że wentylacja ani nie grzeje ani nie chłodzi,ani nie podgrzewa ani nie blokuje nagrzewania się domu,nie tymi wydajnościami rekuperatora.
> W sypialni mam przy maksie na reku 80m3/h czyli ok.2 kubatury na godzinę i kompletnie nie czuć nic z anemostatu,gdyby to było 280m3/h tylko w to jedno pomieszczenie to coś byś poczuł ale nie przy takiej wydajności.


U mnie jest to samo chata taki i siak sie przegrzewa w upały chodz mam jeszcze ocieplenie na stropie nie skończone , tylko że u mnie to czuć jak stanie sie pod anemostatem że leci chłodniejsze powietrze

----------


## Barth3z

> Wydaje Ci się 
> Ale cóż,jak zamieszkasz to się przekonasz,że wentylacja ani nie grzeje ani nie chłodzi,ani nie podgrzewa ani nie blokuje nagrzewania się domu,nie tymi wydajnościami rekuperatora.


Pewnie się przekonam, ale po to poznajemy fizykę, żeby moć przewidzieć, a raczej obliczyć  jak to będzie działać przed wybudowaniem. Ten chłód niesiony z GWC nie znika. W zależności o typu domu wpływa mniej lub bardziej na temperaturę wewnątrz.




> W sypialni mam przy maksie na reku 80m3/h czyli ok.2 kubatury na godzinę i kompletnie nie czuć nic z anemostatu,gdyby to było 280m3/h tylko w to jedno pomieszczenie to coś byś poczuł ale nie przy takiej wydajności.
> Ale jak ma być 280m3/h w jedno pomieszczenie a w domu mam 5 pomieszczeń nawiewnych to żeby coś poczuć wypadałoby mieć reku o wydajności ok.1500m3/h czyli dobrany na 5 kubatur domu na godzinę.
> Ktoś tak dobiera ?


Jeśli chcesz schłodzić pomieszczenie o kilka stopni w ciągu godziny lub pół to tylko klima. GWC działa 24h/dobę, więc ta moc, którą daje Ci klima w ciągu godziny GWC daje w ciągu doby.

----------


## Arturo72

> Jeśli chcesz schłodzić pomieszczenie o kilka stopni w ciągu godziny lub pół to tylko klima. GWC działa 24h/dobę, więc ta moc, którą daje Ci klima w ciągu godziny GWC daje w ciągu doby.


Czyli GWC nic nie daje.
Tak jakby podgrzewać basem grzałką 2kW,ciepło daje ale czemu nie podgrzewa ?

----------


## szczukot

Nuuudaaaa.
Od tylu miesiecy ciale sie tylko klocicie - zadnych konkretowe juz dawno nie ma. Idzicie gdzies indziej.

Fantom
ps. Chyba zainwestuje te 2 tys, aby kupic cos z Juwentu + pompka + glikol i odpale to u siebie.
Pomontuje czujnikow temp i wystawie na swiat. KAzdy bedzie mial jacsnoc jak to dziala. Oczywiscie u kazdego moze byc inaczej, ale zawsze bedzie jakis punkt odniesienia.
ps2. Nie mam zdania na ten temat. Wydaje mi sie, ze GGWC duzo nie da, ale z ciekaowsic mozna zrobic.

----------


## Barth3z

> Czyli GWC nic nie daje.
> Tak jakby podgrzewać basem grzałką 2kW,ciepło daje ale czemu nie podgrzewa ?


Nie ta skala.
Porównaj ilość mocy chłodniczej potrzebnej do obniżenia temp. w sypialni o 1oC a później ilość mocy chłodniczej do utrzymania danej temp. i porównaj tą moc do mocy chłodniczej GWC. Dzięki GWC w pewnym procencie to zapewnisz. Czasami nawet 100%.
I gwoli wyjaśnienia. Nie mówimy tutaj o domu, wystawionego na bezpośrednie promienie słoneczne.

----------


## Barth3z

> Nuuudaaaa.
> Od tylu miesiecy ciale sie tylko klocicie - zadnych konkretowe juz dawno nie ma. Idzicie gdzies indziej.


Co to znaczy, że konkretów juz dawno nie ma ? Konkrety, są. Chyba nie problem policzyć moc chłodniczą danego GWC, klimy i porównać to ze skutecznością dla danego domu. W przypadku Arturo może to być nieodczuwalne, ponieważ ma masę betonu i silki, a są to materiały o dużej  pojemności cieplnej. W takim domu zanim dojdzie do przegrzania to nastąpi wieczór i będzie zaciągane chłodniejsze powietrze. To się nazywa temperaturowe przesunięcie fazowe.

Chcę tylko powiedzieć, że nie można generalizować czy GWC działa czy nie działa.

----------


## adam_mk

Jak układ przemyślany i dobrze zrobiony to kłopotów nie ma.

Czytam jak tu rzeźbicie i dziwnie mi się robi...
Co jest, że jak tylko Słoneczko trochę przygrzeje to ludziska głupieją?
Fizyki zapomnieliście?

Jak jest za ciepło to idziemy do jakiej szafy i szukamy chwilowo niepotrzebnego prześcieradła.
Moczymy je w wannie czy umywalce i wieszamy w pomieszczeniu, które chcemy ochłodzić.
Skutek mamy już po kwadransie.
GWC nie pozwala, aby za szybko tak wypracowany skutek się ulotnił.
Każde GWC dobrze zrobione.

Adam M.

----------


## Arturo72

> Nie ta skala.
> Porównaj ilość mocy chłodniczej potrzebnej do obniżenia temp. w sypialni o 1oC a później ilość mocy chłodniczej do utrzymania danej temp. i porównaj tą moc do mocy chłodniczej GWC. Dzięki GWC w pewnym procencie to zapewnisz. Czasami nawet 100%.
> I gwoli wyjaśnienia. Nie mówimy tutaj o domu, wystawionego na bezpośrednie promienie słoneczne.


Czyli mówimy o domu cały czas w cieniu ? Takie są ?
Porównanie grzałki 2kW i basenu olimpijskiego jest adekwatne do GWC i domu ze standartowym rekuperatorem.
Choćby nie wiem ile taka grzałka będzie grzała to nigdy w życiu nie zagrzeje nam tego basenu bo co zagrzeje to od razu się chłodzi.
Co z tego,że "wieje" nam z góry 0,2kW jak dochodzi 2kW ?

----------


## Arturo72

> GWC nie pozwala, aby za szybko tak wypracowany skutek się ulotnił.
> Każde GWC dobrze zrobione.
> Adam M.


 :smile: 
GWC i 80m3/h w pokoju 15m2,40m3/h w pokoju 12m2,120m3/h w pokoju 33m2 ?
Zapomnij.
Jak tak będzie wiało w tych pomieszczeniach to i tak temperatura się utrzyma,niezależnie czy z GWC czy bez niego.

----------


## Barth3z

> Czyli mówimy o domu cały czas w cieniu ? Takie są ?


Mam na myśli zacienione okna. 




> Porównanie grzałki 2kW i basenu olimpijskiego jest adekwatne do GWC i domu ze standartowym rekuperatorem.
> Choćby nie wiem ile taka grzałka będzie grzała to nigdy w życiu nie zagrzeje nam tego basenu bo co zagrzeje to od razu się chłodzi.


Dalej twierdzę, że bardzo nieadekwatny przykład. Porównujesz wodę z betonem. A zagrzej jedno i drugie i zobacz co szybciej odda energię.




> Co z tego,że "wieje" nam z góry 0,2kW jak dochodzi 2kW ?


A jeśli zamiast 2kW będzi tylko 0,5kW ? GWC będzie już odczuwalny.

----------


## jasiek71

jak w wojsku ...
pkt. 1. Arturo ma zawsze rację ...
pkt. 2.  Arturo ma zawsze rację ...
pkt. 3. jeżeli Arturo nie ma racji to przejdź do pkt. 1 ... :wink: 

śmiechu warte...
 nawet nie ma obejścia wymiennika a wie lepiej od ludzi którzy użytkują GWC z wydajnościami prawie dwukrotnie większymi niż jego nieszczęsna centrala...

jeżeli ktoś ma wątpliwości w sensie wydania tych kilku klocków na wymiennik gruntowy to niech zajrzy do mojej chałupy w największe upały... :big tongue: 
GWC jest genialnym rozwiązaniem tylko trzeba umiejętnie go wykorzystać, na początku też byłem niezadowolony z działania ale wystarczyło trochę obserwacji, wyciągnięte wnioski i odpowiednio skonstruowane sterowanie ... :wink:

----------


## jasiek71

> Czyli GWC nic nie daje.
> Tak jakby podgrzewać basem grzałką 2kW,ciepło daje ale czemu nie podgrzewa ?


a jaka jest pojemność cieplna chałupy a jaka basenu olimpijskiego ...???

----------


## jasiek71

> Co z tego,że "wieje" nam z góry 0,2kW jak dochodzi 2kW ?


to teraz wytłumacz nam jakim cudem po kilku dniach słonecznych i upalnych chałupa nie rozgrzewa się do tych 35*...
skoro do każdego pomieszczenia dostarczasz te 2kw na każdą godzinę to powinna być rozgrzana jak piec po kilku dniach...

----------


## Arturo72

> to teraz wytłumacz nam jakim cudem po kilku dniach słonecznych i upalnych chałupa nie rozgrzewa się do tych 35*...
> skoro do każdego pomieszczenia dostarczasz te 2kw na każdą godzinę to powinna być rozgrzana jak piec po kilku dniach...


Zapewne temperaturę w domu utrzymuje GWC.
Fakt, u mnie z góry wieje więcej niż w domu i dlatego temperatura w domu utrzymuje się na możliwym poziomie i nie rośnie tylko spada.
Gdybym miał bypass w reku to w domu byłaby lodówka  :wink: 

Nie możecie pojąć,że nawet 80m3/h w pkoju 15m2 nie zmieni niczego ? 
Ani nie zagrzeje,ani nie schłodzi ani nie opóźni zagrzania.
Te 80m3/h to jest nic w tym pokoju,40m3/h to jest nic w pokoju 12m2.
To jest tylko wentylacja a nie ogrzewanie czy chłodzenie nadmuchowe.

----------


## adam_mk

Jak ktoś tak spartaczy dom z silki, że POZWALA MU się zagotować, to i cztery GWC naraz mu nie pomogą - co ŁATWO zaobserwuje.
Ale...
Uogólnienie TAKIEJ obserwacji na wszystkie INNE domy to, sorry, głupota i brak znajomości problemu.

Adam M.

----------


## Arturo72

> Jak ktoś tak spartaczy dom z silki, że POZWALA MU się zagotować, to i cztery GWC naraz mu nie pomogą - co ŁATWO zaobserwuje.
> Ale...
> Uogólnienie TAKIEJ obserwacji na wszystkie INNE domy to, sorry, głupota i brak znajomości problemu.
> Adam M.


Cóż,o partaczu możesz mówić jedynie o sobie.
Ja jakoś nie narzekam na zagotowanie domu a z tego co widzę temperatury mam niższe niż inni z silikatem.
Ale ja nie chłodzę GWC  :smile: 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post6526062
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post6525359

----------


## jasiek71

> Nie możecie pojąć,że nawet 80m3/h w pkoju 15m2 nie zmieni niczego ? 
> Ani nie zagrzeje,ani nie schłodzi ani nie opóźni zagrzania.
> Te 80m3/h to jest nic w tym pokoju,40m3/h to jest nic w pokoju 12m2.
> To jest tylko wentylacja a nie ogrzewanie czy chłodzenie nadmuchowe.


miszczu...
siedzę sobie w pokoju na poddaszu w którym w tym momencie jest 23,5*, z anemostatu nawiewowego leci ok. 100m3 powietrza o temp. 17,4*, na zewnątrz w cieniu jest 30,7*...
te 100m3 powietrza daje nam ok.201w chłodu niby niewiele ale w skali doby jest już 4831w...
delta pomiędzy temperaturą zewnętrzną a wewnętrzną w tej chwili to 7,2* ...
średnia dobowa delta będzie pewnie w granicy 1-3*...
w zimie podczas mrozów to samo pomieszczenie potrzebuje ok. 8kwh na Dobę przy średniej delcie ok. *40**...
w tej chwili mamy 2/3 tej mocy a różnica dobowa to raptem 1/10... :big tongue: 
sam widzisz że taka moc chłodnicza w zupełności wystarczy... :wink:

----------


## jasiek71

> Ja jakoś nie narzekam na zagotowanie domu a z tego co widzę temperatury mam niższe niż inni z silikatem.


pożyjemy zobaczymy...
większość na początku tak twierdzi ... :wink: 

ale znając życie to i tak napiszesz że masz ok. nawet jak w chałupie 28* ...
oczywiście "podkolorujesz" co nieco i będziesz twierdził że masz 24*... :wink:

----------


## Barth3z

Arturo, akurat twój dom a dom jaska to dwa skrajne przykłady. Dom jaska jak dobrze pamiętam jest zbudowany z thermomuru, więc u niego GWC daje znacznie więcej jak u ciebie.

----------


## imrahil

> Arturo, akurat twój dom a dom jaska to dwa skrajne przykłady. Dom jaska jak dobrze pamiętam jest zbudowany z thermomuru, więc u niego GWC daje znacznie więcej jak u ciebie.


a czy to samo GWC nie daje tyle samo mocy w każdym domu?  :smile: 

po prostu jak silikat już się przegrzeje, to koniec. GWC na pewno w ciężkim domu pomaga uniknąć tego przegrzania. szkoda, że nie da się porównać domu z włączonym lub zbajpasowanym GWC, bo każdy rok to inne warunki.

co z czasowym nie korzystaniem z GWC rurowego? jakie problemy mogą wystąpić?

----------


## jasiek71

> Arturo, akurat twój dom a dom jaska to dwa skrajne przykłady. Dom jaska jak dobrze pamiętam jest zbudowany z thermomuru, więc u niego GWC daje znacznie więcej jak u ciebie.


wszystko zależy tylko od sterowania...
dom szkieletowy łatwo się rozgrzewa ale i łatwo się schładza a dom o dużej masie akumulacyjnej odwrotnie...

temp. powietrza wywiewanego z chałupy mówi nam bardzo wiele o tym co się dzieje i właśnie na podstawie jej trzeba sterować wentylacją, żadne tam że w dzień ma działać a w nocy nie działać...

----------


## jasiek71

> szkoda, że nie da się porównać domu z włączonym lub zbajpasowanym GWC, bo każdy rok to inne warunki.
> 
> co z czasowym nie korzystaniem z GWC rurowego? jakie problemy mogą wystąpić?


u mnie nie trzeba roku...
wystarczy że wyłączę wentylacje i już zaczyna się jazda, ale najlepsze jest to że po włączeniu temp. zaczynają spadać... :smile: 
czyli GWC nic nie warte i nie działa ... :wink: 

 a dlaczego masz nie korzystać z GWC...?

----------


## imrahil

> a dlaczego masz nie korzystać z GWC...?


np. w okresie przejściowym przełączenie na czerpnię dachową

----------


## jasiek71

> np. w okresie przejściowym przełączenie na czerpnię dachową


przecież to są godziny a co najwyżej dni...
może by był jakiś problem po roku czy więcej ale to też co najwyżej jakaś zatęchła woda więc wystarczyło by przepłukać... ( oczywiście jak ktoś bojący to jakiejś chemii jeszcze dodać ...)

a przełączanie zrób sobie sterownikiem takim jak do solara, układ sam będzie sobie wybierał korzystniejsze warunki ...

----------


## adam_mk

Jak się nie przegrzewa dom to w czym problem?

A GWC sobie używajcie lub nie. Jest Wasze.

Adam M.

----------


## Arturo72

> miszczu...
> siedzę sobie w pokoju na poddaszu w którym w tym momencie jest 23,5*, z anemostatu nawiewowego leci ok. 100m3 powietrza o temp. 17,4*, na zewnątrz w cieniu jest 30,7*...
> te 100m3 powietrza daje nam ok.201w chłodu niby niewiele ale w skali doby jest już 4831w...


Jeśli w pierwszym lepszym pomieszczeniu masz 100m3 czyli ok.3 wymian na godzinę to o czym mowa ?
Kto posiada dobrany rekuperator na 3 kubatury na godzinę ręka do góry.
A to zaledwie 0,2kW chłodu przy takiej wymianie.A ile ciepła w międzyczasie dojedzie to tego pomieszczenia ?

----------


## Arturo72

> Jak się nie przegrzewa dom to w czym problem?
> 
> A GWC sobie używajcie lub nie. Jest Wasze.
> 
> Adam M.


W niczym problem,poprostu wentylacja z GWC lub bez GWC ze standartowo dobranym rekuperatorem daje tyle samo czyli wentyluje nam dom i nic poza tym,nie grzeje,nie chłodzi,nie pomaga nie przegrzać domu.
Nie te wydajności.

----------


## gentoonx

Wow, a ja tylko podniosłem "neutralnie"  temat  :wink:  i zaczyna się jak co roku, jeden co ma GWC drenarskie pod płytą próbuje być wyrocznią dla całego świata  :big lol: 

Arturo - wiemy że twoje jest najtwojsze i basta

----------


## Arturo72

> Wow, a ja tylko podniosłem "neutralnie"  temat  i zaczyna się jak co roku, jeden co ma GWC drenarskie pod płytą próbuje być wyrocznią dla całego świata 
> 
> Arturo - wiemy że twoje jest najtwojsze i basta


Ale "działa"



> temperatura na zewnątrz w trakcie mierzenia 26,5st.C,temperatura z GWC 1m ponad wyjściem do domu 15,3st.C

----------


## gentoonx

odniosłem wrażenie, że nie, ale widzę że tylko nie spełnia Twoich oczekiwań..., no cóż, jak widzisz innym spełnia

----------


## Indiana_

Ja też odradzam klientom GWC, jak ktoś się uprze to oczywiście robimy. 
Ale potem i tak dochodzi w upały do standardowej rozmowy, klient mówi 
"myślałem że to coś więcej będzie chłodzić", ja odpowiadam "zawsze jest trochę chłodniej, niż gdyby GWC nie było, ale tak jak mówiłem, wentylacją cudów się nie osiągnie"....
Zwykle montuję glikolowe GWC, temperatura na wejściu do domu jest bardzo dobra, ale i tak kilkaset W mocy chłodniczej nie schłodzi domu. Przez jedno nieosłonięte okno więcej ciepła wpada, niż cały GWC za 10 koła może schłodzić.....

----------


## nydar

Cała potęga GWC tkwi w metrach długości ,średnich i bezwładności gruntu  . Średnich dobowych,miesięcznych i rocznych . Stąd nie jest niczym dziwnym ,że GWC na koniec zimy daje powietrze o temp. +/-5oC. Tylko jest jeden myk .Układ musi być czynny 365dni w roku . Czasowe wyłączenia to potencjalny smrodek i brak regeneracji zimno/ciepło.

----------


## gentoonx

z tym smrodkiem w rurowcu bym nie przesadzał - to czasowe to przecież nie 2 lata.

GWC szwagra od położenia używane 1,5msc, od tamtej pory 9msc zamknięta czerpnia - uruchamiamy za 3-4msc - zobaczymy czy waniajet

----------


## nydar

> z tym smrodkiem w rurowcu bym nie przesadzał - to czasowe to przecież nie 2 lata.
> 
> GWC szwagra od położenia używane 1,5msc, od tamtej pory 9msc zamknięta czerpnia - uruchamiamy za 3-4msc - zobaczymy czy waniajet


Nie wiem czy wszędzie i zawsze,ale u mnie w trakcie budowy-końcówka, był nie używany i waliło. Dopiero aerozol wody utlenionej pomógł..W lecie jak nie pracuje to przy letniej wilgotności i temp. gruntu ,kondensuje się wilgoć .

----------


## jasiek71

> Ja też odradzam klientom GWC, jak ktoś się uprze to oczywiście robimy. 
> Ale potem i tak dochodzi w upały do standardowej rozmowy, klient mówi 
> "myślałem że to coś więcej będzie chłodzić", ja odpowiadam "zawsze jest trochę chłodniej, niż gdyby GWC nie było, ale tak jak mówiłem, wentylacją cudów się nie osiągnie"....
> Zwykle montuję glikolowe GWC, temperatura na wejściu do domu jest bardzo dobra, ale i tak kilkaset W mocy chłodniczej nie schłodzi domu. Przez jedno nieosłonięte okno więcej ciepła wpada, niż cały GWC za 10 koła może schłodzić.....


oczywiście E5 Jan-Gaz-a do sterowania... :wink: 
żeby czasem nie zadziałało ... :big lol:

----------


## jasiek71

> A to zaledwie 0,2kW chłodu przy takiej wymianie.A ile ciepła w międzyczasie dojedzie to tego pomieszczenia ?


w zimie masz tyle ciepła a jakoś nawet w tęgie mrozy nie spada temperatura... :big tongue: 
a ile zimna dojdzie w tym czasie do pomieszczenia...? :wink:

----------


## byry007

A może bedziemy pisać temperaturami bo dla mnie przegrzanie domu to temp 25 C a oki 23 pierwszy dzień jest super na dworze  33 a w domu 24 ale juz drugi dzień  rośnie ale mam wrażenie że szybciej sie dom nagrzewa  od środka  niż z zewnątrz po obiedzie lub wystarczy wyjść na taras i drzwi kilka razy otworzyć i momentalnie robi sie ciepło w salonie od dziś robie zakaz wychodzenia na taras zobaczym co to bedzie , ale najlepszym i najtańszyą klimą bedzie chyba kupienie moskitier na okna i chłodzenie chaty tradycyjnym sposobem , i na noc ggwc wyłączyć niech sie regeneruje żeby za dnia wykorzystać 110%  :smile:  mocy

----------


## jasiek71

> Bo średnia dobowa to nie 35stC a o wiele mniej.


a teraz weź sobie średnią dobową w mroźnym okresie zimy i jaka jest delta... :yes:

----------


## jasiek71

> A może bedziemy pisać temperaturami bo dla mnie przegrzanie domu to temp 25 C a oki 23 pierwszy dzień jest super na dworze  33 a w domu 24 ale juz drugi dzień  rośnie ale mam wrażenie że szybciej sie dom nagrzewa  od środka  niż z zewnątrz po obiedzie lub wystarczy wyjść na taras i drzwi kilka razy otworzyć i momentalnie robi sie ciepło w salonie od dziś robie zakaz wychodzenia na taras zobaczym co to bedzie , ale najlepszym i najtańszyą klimą bedzie chyba kupienie moskitier na okna i chłodzenie chaty tradycyjnym sposobem , i na noc ggwc wyłączyć niech sie regeneruje żeby za dnia wykorzystać 110%  mocy


wentylacja ma działać na wysokiej wydajności zanim jeszcze chałupa się rozgrzeje...
w ubiegłym sezonie wystarczyło że zapowiadało się na ciepły słoneczny dzień a już z rana miałem podkręconą wentylację i cały czas przez GWC, obecnie mam odpowiedni sterownik i wszystko samo się robi... :yes: 
oczywiście podstawowy warunek to wszystko pozamykane...

----------


## jasiek71

> No i?


no i...
praktycznie taka sama moc do dyspozycji przy o wiele większej delcie i jakoś nikt nie marznie ...

----------


## byry007

Juz tak zrobiłem ale i tak temp podskoczyła do 25 C

----------


## Indiana_

Re Jasiek:
Jeśli z rekuperatora leci na dom przez cały dzień kilkanaście stopni (GWC pracuje cały dzień, wyłącza się nocą), a temperatura w domu jest zbyt wysoka bo WM to nie klimatyzacja, to co ma do tego sterownik reku i GWC?

----------


## jasiek71

> Juz tak zrobiłem ale i tak temp podskoczyła do 25 C


jakie temp. na nawiewie i jaka wydajność ...?
a izolację na tym domu masz...?

----------


## byry007

Ściany 15 grafitowego podłoga 16 strop 20 ale tylko rozłożony i nie zalany styro bo ma być 40 cm funduszów brak

----------


## jasiek71

> Re Jasiek:
> Jeśli z rekuperatora leci na dom przez cały dzień kilkanaście stopni (GWC pracuje cały dzień, wyłącza się nocą), a temperatura w domu jest zbyt wysoka bo WM to nie klimatyzacja, to co ma do tego sterownik reku i GWC?


z reku to sobie może i leci te kilkanaście stopni a jak się okazuje w większości to do pomieszczeń dolatuje bliżej 20* albo i lepiej, wszystko zależy od umiejscowienia kanałów...
rozumiem że pompka GGWC się na noc wyłącza bo temp. zasysana jest niższa od tej jaką uzyskuje wymiennik gruntowy,  obejście wymiennika centrali jest otwarte a wentylatory dają przynajmniej z 500m3 nawet w nocy...

----------


## jasiek71

> Ściany 15 grafitowego podłoga 16 strop 20 ale tylko rozłożony i nie zalany styro bo ma być 40 cm funduszów brak


temperatury...
na nawiewach w pomieszczeniach..., na wyrzutni przy otwartym by-passie ...

----------


## byry007

przebadam dziś jak wrócę z pracy

----------


## autorus

Tak sobie czytam i widzę ze mijacie się w odpowiedziach. Jasiek przecież piszę, ze podstawa to nie pozwolić aby dom sie rozgrzał. Jak się rozgrzeje to juz oczywiście GWC nie poradzi i jest po ptakach. Sztuką jest takie zaizolowanie chałupy aby te kilkanaście stopni z GWC dało rade na jak najdłużej. OT

Lada moment będę miał robione GWC rurowe, wiec się przysłuchuję  :smile:  Ale to co zauważyłem obecnie gdy większość kopuły mam zapiankowaną to to, że temperatura w środku jest ok. Coś jak u Adama_mk w jego lochach.  A nie mam jeszcze żadnej wentylacji, i drzwi pootwierane bo robotnicy pracują.

----------


## Indiana_

Jasiek - ja stosuję izolację na kanałach, dość grubą, więc do pomieszczeń dolatuje również chłodne powietrze. Ale GWC nie działa z innej przyczyny - jeśli zysków ciepła mamy 5kW na dom, a GWC chłodzi 500W, to jakim cudem ma być chłodniej? Chłodzenie GWC działa jedynie w domach pasywnych i dobrze zaprojektowanych.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Jasiek - ja stosuję izolację na kanałach, dość grubą, więc do pomieszczeń dolatuje również chłodne powietrze. Ale GWC nie działa z innej przyczyny - jeśli zysków ciepła mamy 5kW na dom, a GWC chłodzi 500W, to jakim cudem ma być chłodniej? Chłodzenie GWC działa jedynie w domach pasywnych i dobrze zaprojektowanych.


  Mimo wszystko, wentylacji lepiej z chłodzeniem nie łączyć. W domach pasywnych, będzie znów za chłodno w pokojach na dole od północy. Wentylacja musi działać wszędzie, chłodzenie czy grzanie, niekoniecznie. Kanały izolowane i skrzynka z przepustnicami, są dziś tak tanie, że założenie samych nawiewów w pokojach i centralnego wywiewu w przedpokoju, przy okazji zakładania wentylacji, podniesie koszt niewiele a da spore zyski. Poza tym, do takiej instalacji można podłączyć inwertor kanałowy, gdyby się okazało, że gwc:
-nie daje rady
-śmierdzi
-jest zalane itp

----------


## Arturo72

> Tak sobie czytam i widzę ze mijacie się w odpowiedziach. Jasiek przecież piszę, ze podstawa to nie pozwolić aby dom sie rozgrzał. Jak się rozgrzeje to juz oczywiście GWC nie poradzi i jest po ptakach. Sztuką jest takie zaizolowanie chałupy aby te kilkanaście stopni z GWC dało rade na jak najdłużej. OT
> 
> Lada moment będę miał robione GWC rurowe, wiec się przysłuchuję  Ale to co zauważyłem obecnie gdy większość kopuły mam zapiankowaną to to, że temperatura w środku jest ok. Coś jak u Adama_mk w jego lochach.  A nie mam jeszcze żadnej wentylacji, i drzwi pootwierane bo robotnicy pracują.


To jest to o czym pisze,nie dopuszczenie do nagrzania domu nie jest zasługą GWC,nie przy takich wydajnosciach reku.
Nie dopuścić do nagrzania domu można również przy nawiewie 24st.C..
Wentylacja to nie jest wiatrak,którego powiew wyraźnie czuć.

----------


## adam_mk

Ciepła nie widać...
Dla wielu oznacza to, że go po prostu nie ma.
Pieprzy się pojemność cieplna z ciepłem właściwym, gradienty są wyznacznikiem absolutnym...
Kompletne niezrozumienie zagadnienia.
A co za tym idzie - źle zbudowane chałupy i wyciąganie błędnych wniosków płynących za spapranych konstrukcji - jako pewnik absolutny.

Adam M.

----------


## Barth3z

Adam, to ja raz jeszcze zapytam o te niby "wychładzanie" gruntu pod posadzką w przypadku posadowienia między fundamentami GWC (maxowy, albo żwirowy). Ale zapytam inaczej - nie o wychładzanie GWC, ale o straty do gruntu. Załóżmy, że mam pod domem, między fundamentami 100m2 maxowca. Na zewnątrz przez cały miesiąc stabilne -15oC. GWC pracuje 24h/dobe. W domu +22oC. Jakie będę miał w tym domu straty do gruntu przez podłogę?, wiedząc, że te mroźne powietrze wpada mi bezpośrednio pod izolowaną 30cm styro podłogę. Jaka będzie różnica w stratach w porównaniu do identycznego domu, który nie ma pod podłogą GWC ?

----------


## adam_mk

Uściślij!
ILE kilogramów i JAK mroźnego powietrza tam przepościsz w ciągu godziny?
Bilans ciepła trzeba policzyć a nie mniemać...

Adam M.

----------


## Barth3z

Policzmy, ale mocno zaokrąglając, bo wiadomo, że wzrost temp. będzie funkcją logarytmiczną, a ja przyjmę średnią arytmetyczną. 
Załóżmy, że jest to dom 10mx10m. Pierwsze 2,5m dogrzewa powietrze z -15oC do +8oC. Pozostałe 3/4 powierzchni GWC ma stabilne 8oC. Zatem średnia temp. w tym przypadku to 4,25oC. W przypadku domu bez GWC utrzymujemy stabilne 8oC.
Teraz obliczam straty "do gruntu" (czyli powietrza przepływającego w GWC). Zakładam 30cm styro o U przegordy=0,12:
- dla domu z GWC: 100m2 * 17,75(deltaT) * 0,12 = 213W
- dla domu bez GWC: 100m2 * 14 * 0,12 = 168W

Dobrze liczę ?

----------


## adam_mk

Mniemasz...
Kiepsko, zresztą...

Jeden m3 powietrza to w zaokrągleniu 1,2kg.
Ciepło właściwe powietrza przyjmij jako 1kj/kgxK

Policz co trzeba i zestaw bilans ciepła.

Adam M.

----------


## Barth3z

> Mniemasz...
> Kiepsko, zresztą...
> 
> Jeden m3 powietrza to w zaokrągleniu 1,2kg.
> Ciepło właściwe powietrza przyjmij jako 1kj/kgxK
> 
> Policz co trzeba i zestaw bilans ciepła.
> 
> Adam M.


adam, nie interesuje mnie co zyskuje z GWC. Mi chodzi o straty ciepła przez przegrodę, w tym przypadku podłogę. Jakie znaczenie w tym przypadku ma ciepło właściwe powietrza ? Zauważ, że przy przepływającym powietrzu przez GWC podłoga staje się przegrodą bardzo podobną do ściany. Tam już nie ma strat do gruntu, tylko straty do powietrze przepływającego przez ten GWC. Nie jest to jednak tak łatwe liczenie jak w przypadku ściany, ponieważ z każdym centymetrem delta T maleje.

----------


## Barth3z

> A dlaczego przyjmujesz temp. wymiennika będzie rowna temp. powietrza na wylocie? A co gdy temp. będzie wyższa lub niższa bo przepływ inny?


To tylko kwestia jak duży GWC, jaki strumień powietrza. Ale zasada jest słuszna - pakujesz pod podłogę zimne powietrze, więc straty przez posadzkę rosną. Przynajmniej w tej cześci, w której powietrze nie osiąga temp. gruntu. A to jak szybko dojdzie do tych 8oC zależy od strumienia powietrza i wielkości GWC.

EDIT: Rozwiązaniem jest układ nydara, czyli "rozbiegówka" (drugi GWC) do wstępnego podgrzania powietrza, poźniej RSŚ, który podbija temperaturę powietrza i dopiero wtedy do GWC pod domem. Dzięki czemu straty masz mniejsze przez posadzkę i wyższą temp. nawiewu powietrza do domu.

----------


## adam_mk

200 m3 powietrza to około 240kg masy.
Na każdy jeden stopień zmiany temperatury tego powietrza trzeba pobrać/oddać 240kJ energii.
Powiedzmy, że grzejemy tę ilość powietrza z temperatury -20stC do +5stC czyli o 25stK.
Musimy dostarczyć mu 1200kJ energii.

Ciepło właściwe wody to 4,19 kJ/kg x K
1200 potrzebnych kJ / 4,19 kJ dla kg wody daje 286,3 litrów wody ochłodzonych o jeden stC (K)
Powietrze w GWC zimą jest suchę.
Wysyca się parą wodną do 100% WILGOTNOŚCI WZGLĘDNEJ.
Ta wilgoć tez wnosi trochę ciepła.
Da się policzyć ile.
Jest stały DOPŁYW ciepła z gruntu, także stały dopływ WILGOCI.
Tempo procesu można wziąć z tablic.

Pouwzględniaj te szacunkowe dane i oblicz co pod podłogą się będzie działo.

Adam M.

----------


## miloszenko

> To tylko kwestia jak duży GWC, jaki strumień powietrza. Ale zasada jest słuszna - pakujesz pod podłogę zimne powietrze, więc straty przez posadzkę rosną. Przynajmniej w tej cześci, w której powietrze nie osiąga temp. gruntu. A to jak szybko dojdzie do tych 8oC zależy od strumienia powietrza i wielkości GWC.
> 
> EDIT: Rozwiązaniem jest układ nydara, czyli "rozbiegówka" (drugi GWC) do wstępnego podgrzania powietrza, poźniej RSŚ, który podbija temperaturę powietrza i dopiero wtedy do GWC pod domem. Dzięki czemu straty masz mniejsze przez posadzkę i wyższą temp. nawiewu powietrza do domu.


Jesli GWC ma chodzic caly rok to jest sens wydac ten tysiac czy dwa, ale jesli ma byc ratunkiem na najgorsze dni to naprawde wole miec klime i brak dziury w fundamencie.

I tak na noc mozna sobie teraz latem puscic wentylacje na full, chociaz zdaje sobie sprawe ze typowa WM moze miec mala wydajnosc, ale ja mam wentyl TT160 ktory ma przed soba tylko nascie rury, wiec dmucha dobre 500m3/h. W dzien chodzi na min albo wcale.

----------


## nydar

Wilgoć nasycając powietrze suche, ochładza grunt . Ciepło parowania jest całkiem spore. Zimą wentylacja oscyluje wokół 100m3/h .To jest 0,037kWh na każdy stopień i do tego różnica w zawartości wilgoci przed i po GWC w kg x ciepło parowania. Wyjdzie ci ile energii odebrałeś w danym momencie przy znanej temp. przed i za GWC.

----------


## Barth3z

> Wilgoć nasycając powietrze suche, ochładza grunt . Ciepło parowania jest całkiem spore. Zimą wentylacja oscyluje wokół 100m3/h .To jest 0,037kWh na każdy stopień i do tego różnica w zawartości wilgoci przed i po GWC w kg x ciepło parowania. Wyjdzie ci ile energii odebrałeś w danym momencie przy znanej temp. przed i za GWC.


czyli jeszcze gorzej dla GWC pod domem i strat przez posadzkę.

Rozumiem też, że GWC maxowy czy żwirowy między fundamentami to oszczędność na materiale i robociźnie. Ten sam GWC budowany obok domu kosztuje znacznie więcej, bo wykonujesz odrębne wykopy. Teraz pytanie ile zaoszczędzisz na tej realizacji, a ile stracisz na różnicy w stratach przez podłogę.

----------


## nydar

> czyli jeszcze gorzej dla GWC pod domem i strat przez posadzkę.
> 
> Rozumiem też, że GWC maxowy czy żwirowy między fundamentami to oszczędność na materiale i robociźnie. Ten sam GWC budowany obok domu kosztuje znacznie więcej, bo wykonujesz odrębne wykopy. Teraz pytanie ile zaoszczędzisz na tej realizacji, a ile stracisz na różnicy w stratach przez podłogę.


J-J dał pod posadzką 24cm izolacji .Tam gdzie ma GWC,dał 35cm. Trzeba to uwzględnić.  Kosztem będzie dodatkowa izolacja i X energii przez wszystkie lata budynku.
Pytanie czy nic się nie zmieni w strukturze gruntu po latach .Będzie powtarzalny cykl. W zimie odpływ wilgoci przez parowanie.W lecie kondensacja i spływ wody w głębsze warstwy. Wolał bym mieć taką swoistą pompę poza domem niż pod posadzką. I drugie pytanie ,skoro warunki dla żwirowego czy maxowego GWC odpowiednie ,to czemu nie rura. Łatwiej nad nią zapanować w sensie higieny.

----------


## Barth3z

Uważam, że akurat wyciąganie wilgoci spod izolacji podłogi to tylko na plus. Wg TB suchy styro to lepszy styro i w jakimś sensie jest to prawda. Rurowy nie wyssie Ci wilgoci z gruntu, to jego wada. W lecie natomiast dochodzi do kondensacji i można powiedzieć, że ładujesz grunt pod domem ciepłym powietrzem. 
Moim zdaniem idealnym układem byłby żwirowy pod domem, ale przed nim musiałby być RSŚ i kawałek jeszcze GWC zewnętrznego. W lecie bypass na RSŚ'a.

----------


## nydar

GWC musi być podsystemem systemu.Po co mi nawilżanie zimą skoro odbywa się to kosztem energii a wilgotność mam 40-45%?
Trzeba by wypowiedział się konstruktor o wpływie permanentnego nawilżania i wysychania gruntu pod posadzką. Zwłaszcza ,że jest to grunt sztucznie utwardzony.i na ogół inny niż poza fundamentem.

----------


## Barth3z

> GWC musi być podsystemem systemu.Po co mi nawilżanie zimą skoro odbywa się to kosztem energii a wilgotność mam 40-45%?


Co za różnica w którym miejscu nawilżasz ? Czy to będzie w GWC, czy w domu i tak pochłonie jakąś tam część energii, którą będziesz musiał dostarczyć. A wilgoć i tak będziesz wyrzucał, bo wentylować trzeba.

----------


## adam_mk

Pogubiłem się już...

Jaką masę gruntu rozważamy?
No, tę masę, która bezpośrednio z GWC wymienia ciepło.
Jaka jest masa GWC? Nieważkie zrobiliście? JAK?
W jakim stopniu jest nawilgtniony grunt pod GWC?

Macie opomiarowane GWC w pionie, poziomie i wzdłuż?
Dajcie tabelę wyników.

Adam M.

----------


## nydar

W tym sęk ,że nie nawilżam. WW to mała wymiana i lepsza wilgotność. Zasługa pewnie też ekofibru w ścianach.

----------


## adam_mk

Ile powietrza ogrzejemy litrem wrzątku?

Wyobraźmy sobie, że w czas mrozu, -20stC, grzejemy powietrze (suche jak pieprz). Litrem wrzątku.
Ile takiego powietrza jesteśmy w stanie ogrzać do +5stC?

Wrzątek oddaje ciepło w przedziale od +100stC do +5stC.
Ciepło właściwe wody to 4,18kJ/kg x K.
Woda więc odda
100 – 5 = 95 (stC)
4,19 x 95 = 398,05 kJ
Ciepło właściwe powietrza to 1kJ/kg x K
398/1 = 398 
1m3 waży 1,2kg
398/1,2 = 331,7 m3

Wentylacja zimą to około 100m3/godz.
JEDEN LITR WRZĄTKU OGRZEWA TYLE MROŹNIEGO POWIETRZA, ILE POTRZEBUJE WENTYLACJA DOMU PRZEZ 3 GODZINY!!!

Jeden litr wody to jeden kilogram. Warto o tym pamiętać, jak się rozważa różne zjawiska termodynamiczne.
Choćby takie, jakie zachodzą w GWC.

Adam M.

----------


## nydar

A co ta woda wyprawia z powietrzem jak się ją zbierze po kąpieli ,prysznicu czy innych czynnościach domowych  .To już nie litry a dziesiątki litrów. Strach pomyśleć ile marnujemy.

Skoro domniemamy,że GWC pod budynkiem nie ma wpływu na straty przez posadzkę, to jaki jest powód,że ci co mają tam GWC ,mają niższe tam temp. od tych co GWC pod posadzką nie mają?

----------


## Barth3z

nydar, kiedyś była zadyma o to, że niby GWC wychładza grunt pod domem. To było źle zadane pytanie, bo widzę, że Adam dalej w tą stronę ciągnie. Co innego jest wychładzanie gruntu, a co innego są straty przez podłogę do powietrza jakie przepływa przez GWC. 
Chociaż czy można to nazywać stratami, skoro te powietrze zawracane jest z powrotem do domu ?

----------


## adam_mk

Ludziska naczytali się o GWC, pompach ciepła, buforach i... MNIEMAJĄ!
Kałużę zamarzającą oglądał każdy wiele razy, ale...
Mało kto ją WIDZIAŁ!
Jako koronny argument przytacza się... temperatury, bo termometr to teraz ma prawie każdy!
Myśleć się nie chce to się mniema...
A jak kto chce DOBRY dom z GWC zbudować to myśleć MUSI!
Zbudować to też nie wszystko.
Trzeba go jeszcze poprawnie uruchomić i zasilać.

Adam M.

----------


## nydar

Wg. takiej filozofii to pod posadzką zero izolacji i pod całą chałupą GWC ,bo i tak wróci do domu.Specyficzna filozofia.

----------


## adam_mk

Łapy opadają...

Adam M.

----------


## Barth3z

> Wg. takiej filozofii to pod posadzką zero izolacji i pod całą chałupą GWC ,bo i tak wróci do domu.Specyficzna filozofia.


I kto to mówi  :smile:  Człowiek, który uważa, że dzięki stratom do gruntu ma wyższą temp. pod posadzką i przez to mniejsze straty... To dopiero specyficzna filozofia.

----------


## Barth3z

> Łapy opadają...


Co się dzieje zatem z tymi 200W strat przez 100m2 podłogi. Gdzie one się podziewają gdy pracuje GWC ? Czy nie o tą stratę zmniejsza się sprawność GWC zainstalowanego pod chałupą ?

----------


## nydar

> I kto to mówi  Człowiek, który uważa, że dzięki stratom do gruntu ma wyższą temp. pod posadzką i przez to mniejsze straty... To dopiero specyficzna filozofia.


 :eek: .Ja tak uważam? Uważam ,że suchy grunt jest izolatorem i to jest przyczyną wyższej temp.a w konsekwencji niższe straty .Tyle pisania a ty to na opak zrozumiałeś.

----------


## nydar

> Łapy opadają...
> 
> Adam M.


A może czas najwyższy napisać co i jak a nie ciągła enigma. Może była by podstawa do dyskusji . 
Chyba,że to wiedza tajemna .

----------


## Barth3z

chłopaki, jak zatem liczyć bilans energetyczny domu z zainstalowanym GWC pod posadzką, pracującego non stop cały rok ? Wyjdzie lepiej, gorzej czy tak samo jak dla GWC obok domu ?

----------


## gentoonx

> A może czas najwyższy napisać co i jak a nie ciągła enigma. Może była by podstawa do dyskusji . 
> Chyba,że to wiedza tajemna .


Ja uważam że wszystko już co trzeba napisał:



> ...
> A jak kto chce DOBRY dom z GWC zbudować to myśleć MUSI!
> Zbudować to też nie wszystko.
> Trzeba go jeszcze *poprawnie uruchomić i zasilać*.
> 
> Adam M.

----------


## Barth3z

> Ja uważam że wszystko już co trzeba napisał:


Wiesz ... takie slogany to ja już się naczytałem w pewnym wątku w dziale o domach energooszczędnych.

----------


## adam_mk

Postawcie problem!
CZEGO nie wiecie?

Adam M.

"Chyba,że to wiedza tajemna . "

Jaka tam tajemna...
Geomorfologia, hydrogeologia, fizyka budynku i fizyka ogólna, termodynamika, trochę hydrodynamiki, mechaniki, metrologia - i wszystko jasne!

A.M.

----------


## nydar

Nie znamy powodu dla którego robisz sobie z wszystkich jaja.

----------


## gentoonx

> Nie znamy powodu dla którego robisz sobie z wszystkich jaja.


Adaś nigdy nie dawał odpowiedzi wprost, czyżby On Jeden rozumiał, że każdy dom jest inny i nie ma jednej poprawnej odpowiedzi?

----------


## adam_mk

Odnoszę wrażenie, że nydar jest albo ślepy albo złośliwy!
Wykłada się kawę na ławę a On - swoje!

Geomorfologia...
Zaczynamy od łażenia wokół domu, po działce, na której ma stanąć i PATRZYMY.
Widzimy albo góry, albo równiny i z tego wnioskujemy CO oraz JAK można pod ziemią znaleźć.
Potem szukamy w okolicy jakiej dziury i staramy się zobaczyć to, czego się domyślamy.
Wykop pod fundament jest dobry, okoliczne studnie, jeziorko czy strumyk...
Czasem jest też badanie geotechniczne i wtedy wiadomo jeszcze więcej.
Przykład:
Dom na stoku, w połowie, nad nim sąsiad z oborą pełną inwentarza...
Żeby nie wiem co, to TAM bezprzeponowca nie zaproponuję!
Jasne?

Hydrogeologia...
Odwiedzamy wszystkie studnie w okolicy i patrzymy jaki jest poziom wody (lustro w gruncie).
Pytamy tubylców o powodzie, zalania, roztopy, stabilność poziomu w studni itp.
Czasem wbijamy sondę wodną (opisywałem już nie raz) i patrzymy jak się zachowuje.

Pętamy się po sieci i grzebiemy od satelity po lokalną meliorację i geodezję-kartografię
Oglądamy mapy geologiczne, widok z satelity (zieleń, odcień) poziomice na mapach.
Patrzymy jak buda stoi/będzie stała względem stron świata.

Patrzymy na budę/wybrany projekt - wizualizację i wyobrażamy sobie co i gdzie i jak długo będzie osłonecznione (latem, zimą, ogólnie).
SZACUJEMY dostępne strumienie ciepła padające na CAŁĄ OKOLICĘ a także na samą budę...

Grunty są przepuszczalne lub nieprzepuszczalne, ale ZAWSZE wilgotne...
Jak mamy postawić DOBRZE GWC to staramy się go tak zaprojektować, aby był najtańszy i najpewn9iej działał.

Zaglądamy do kieszeni i sprawdzamy czy nas stać na to, co TUTAJ jest optymalne czy trzeba "ciąć koszta" i jakim kosztem.
POTEM decydujemy GDZIE, KIEDY i JAK zbudować to GWC, po przeanalizowaniu - JAK je do tej chałupy podpiąć!

BYWA TAK, że chałupa jest tak GÓWNIATA, że ŻADNE GWC jej nie pomoże!!!
Jak ma sto okien dachowych na południe, brak okapu zacieniającego WSZYSTKIE okna na stronie nasłonecznionej LATEM - to tylko klima, płacić i płakać!
(a nie zabierać się do budowania!!!)



Tymczasem większość polata po terenie i wnętrzach z termometrem, a do tego w NIEKTÓRYCH porach dnia i w niektórych miesiącach , tu se go wetknie, tam se wetknie - I JUŻ WIE!!!
*NIKT GO NIE PRZEKONA!!!!!!*


CO w tym, co napisałem jest niejasnego?
GDZIE tu jest ta tajemna wiedza?
Solidne przygotowanie się do zbudowania czegoś (bodaj -- płotu!) to robienie sobie jaj?!!!

Adam M.

----------


## nydar

Ok. W takim razie budujcie GWC pod chałupami i cieszcie się swoim szczęściem . Skoro nie ma różnicy to można poza fundamentem przykryć styropianem i będzie to samo.  Koszt? Co to za koszt  przy budowie domu . Może GWC to bezsens? Przecież reku wystarczy i klima na lato .
Chętnie posłuchał bym opinii kogoś kto ma GWC poza domem i jakie ma osiągi . No tak ale każdy dom inny.I jest recepta made in Adam.Trzeba zrobić dobrze.Skoro jest czytelna recepta to po co te dyskusje?

----------


## adam_mk

Są tablice matematyczno-fizyczne.
Nie trzeba ich kupować nawet, bo są w sieci.
Tam są opisane i zebrane w tabelach właściwości znacznej części substancji, jakie się spotyka.
Jest takie coś jak "warunki normalne" co oznacza 20 stC na poziomie morza (w 1 at ciśnienia).
TAKI świat wszyscy znają i WSZYSTKIE właściwości substancji do NIEGO odnoszą!!!
A to ułuda...

Chcecie dowodu?
POSTAWCIE ŚWIECĘ NA NASŁONECZNIONYM PARAPECIE NA KILKA DNI.
Nie zapaloną...w podstawce jakiejś.
Widok zastany po kilku dniach jest nieco... obsceniczny...

DOM MA ZAPEWNIAĆ MIESZKAŃCOM *WARUNKI NORMALNE* CAŁY ROK!
Dom tylko kilka tygodni w roku , CAŁY, przebywa w warunkach normalnych...
Resztę czasu trwa w chłodzie lub upale, suszy lub deszczu.
W TAKICH WARUNKACH pracują powłoki domu, widziane w marketach w* warunkach normalnych*, przy zakupie!

Większość materiałów do budowy domu ma nalepki, atesty, certyfikaty... 
Robione w warunkach KONTROLOWANYCH I NA STOLE LABORATORYJNYM!
Bo?
Bo badania zleca producent aby towar SPRZEDAĆ, jako najlepszy ze wszystkich dostępnych...
Warto o tym pamiętać, jak się co buduje...

I GDZIE tu jest ta tajemna wiedza, której używam, a jej nie udostępniam?

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

"Chętnie posłuchał bym opinii kogoś kto ma GWC poza domem i jakie ma osiągi "

Mówisz - masz...

Stacja kontroli pojazdów.
Żwirowiec "podwójny" o wydajności nie mniejszej jak 6000m3/godz (przepisy dla takich obiektów). Lokalizacja na zewnątrz pod parkingiem.
W zimie, gdy było "za oknem" -25stC we wnętrzach ogrzewanych jedynie dużym (nie maksymalnym) strumieniem wentylacyjnym z tego GWC było 7,5stC.
Ława pomiarowa ma atest od 8stC i o te 0,5stC trzeba było wnętrze dogrzać.
Zrobili to nagrzewnicą elektryczną...

Coś jeszcze?

Adam M.

----------


## Barth3z

Widzę, że siedliście na nydara, a odpowiedzi jak nie było tak nie ma. Przypomnę. Chodzi o te z postów: #6723 oraz #6726

----------


## nydar

I nie będzie odpowiedzi bo przykład z czapy. 6000m3/h  w kontekscie domu 100-150m2 jakby z kosmosu. 
Nie odważy się nikt z wybitnych specjalistów w temacie powiedzieć ,że GWC pod chałupą nie zwiększa strat przez posadzkę.Wygodniej pisać ,że zrobić dobrze. Jest zachwianie w przepływie energii jest skutek . Zachwianiem jest wprowadzenie  mroźnego przeciągu pod domem ,skutkiem jest obniżenie temperatury w tym obszarze.

No może kszhu napisze,że temp. gruntu nie zmieni .No ale cóż.

----------


## adam_mk

"Zachwianiem jest wprowadzenie mroźnego przeciągu pod domem ,skutkiem jest obniżenie temperatury w tym obszarze."

Przetłumaczę...
Zachwianiem jest wprowadzenie "przeciągu" rzędu 100m3/godz mroźnej mieszaniny gazów o nikłym cieple właściwym, kompletnie pozbawionej wilgoci pod bryłę domu o wielkiej pojemności cieplnej usadowioną na grubej termoizolacji i w obszar wiecznie wilgotny o wielkiej (w porównaniu z gazami) pojemności cieplnej a także sporym cieple właściwym, skutkiem jest obniżenie temperatury w tym obszarze.

Sama prawda, ale nie napisał - o ile się obniży... (no w tym gruncie, pod domem).
Nie mierzył, nie liczył...
On WIE!!!
I nikt Mu nie wytłumaczy, że czarne jest czarne a białe jest białe...

Adam M.

----------


## nydar

To co napisałeś,dalej odpowiedzią na pytanie Bartha nie jest. Skoro mierzyłeś i liczyłeś ,to napisz ile to jest. Bo,że jest to rozumiem, że się zgadzamy.
Tak na szybko.100m3/h /1oC to 0,037kWh  plus z parowania z trzy razy tyle ,to razem 0,148kWh . 0,148kWh x 24hx 30dni x 5m-cy=532kWh. Sporo .Parowanie bez zmian,zmieni się ilość stopni . Nadal dużo .100m3 suchego piachu aby zmienić o 1oC to 44kWh . Jest wilgotny w jakimś stopniu ,to i więcej . Nadal nie wychodzi że wentylowanie tej przestrzeni nie jest obojętne dla strat przez posadzkę.Ale można pisać o czarnym ,że czarne a białe,białe.

----------


## gentoonx

> To co napisałeś,dalej odpowiedzią na pytanie Bartha nie jest. Skoro mierzyłeś i liczyłeś ,to napisz ile to jest. Bo,że jest to rozumiem, że się zgadzamy.
> Tak na szybko.100m3/h /1oC to 0,037kWh  plus z parowania z trzy razy tyle ,to razem 0,148kWh . 0,148kWh x 24hx 30dni x 5m-cy=532kWh. Sporo .Parowanie bez zmian,zmieni się ilość stopni . Nadal dużo .100m3 suchego piachu aby zmienić o 1oC to 44kWh . Jest wilgotny w jakimś stopniu ,to i więcej . Nadal nie wychodzi że wentylowanie tej przestrzeni nie jest obojętne dla strat przez posadzkę.Ale można pisać o czarnym ,że czarne a białe,białe.


To obliczenia układu statycznego, a on jest dynamiczny. To se tak ne da  :wink:

----------


## adam_mk

Wyobraź sobie pracujący silnik samochodu, nad którym ktoś zawiesił kostkę lodu.
Czy zmieni się jego temperatura?
Tak.
O ile?

Takie pytanie zadajesz.

Wszyscy wiedzą, że zimą, ten sam nie pracujący silnik samochodu zaparkowanego pod domem jest zimny.

Transport ciepła w gruncie jest problemem bardzo złożonym. Inaczej przebiega pionowo, inaczej poziomo.
Jest bardzo zależny od opadów i geologii.
Łatwiej jest proces pomierzyć jak policzyć.
Tak się, zresztą, robi, jak jest potrzeba.
Szukasz "łatwych" teorii, które to opisują, ale takich nie ma.

Adam M.

----------


## Barth3z

> To obliczenia układu statycznego, a on jest dynamiczny. To se tak ne da


Widzę, że jednak TB mocno zakorzeniony _"tego się nie liczy, bo ruch powietrza w przegordzie"_ czy jak to tam było.  :smile: 
Problem jest w braku zrozumienia. Pytam o starty do powietrza przepływającego przez GWC. Nie interesuje mnie temp. gruntu, otoczaków, bloczków maxowych w tym GWC. Niech mają nawet te 8oC non stop, stabilne jak skała przez całą zimę. Chodzi o straty przez posadzkę do powietrza zaciąganego bezpośrednio z zewn. Przecież te GWC pod domem to nie czarna materia, tylko układ który przekazuje energię do powietrza. Ta energia nie jest przekazywana w 100% zaraz po 1cm, tylko dąży do wyrównania na kilkudziesięciu centymetrach a raczej metrach. W tym obszarze straty przez podłogę będą większe. Pytam  o ile te straty będę się różnić względem domu, który takiego GWC nie ma. Chyba nie bez powodu j-j dał 35cm styro nad swoim GWC ?

EDIT: nie bez kozery pytam. Buduję dom pasywny, a tam straty są bardzo istotnym elementem projektowania obciążenia i zapotrzebowania na ciepło.

----------


## adam_mk

"EDIT: nie bez kozery pytam. Buduję dom pasywny, a tam straty są bardzo istotnym elementem projektowania obciążenia i zapotrzebowania na ciepło. "

Nareszcie jakiś konkret.
Teraz rozumiem upierdliwe drążenie tematu.

Jaki GWC?
Straty ciepła to inaczej strumień energii wypływający z bryły do podłoża.
Konwekcji tam niema, jak nie zamkniesz w tej przestrzeni wody (technologicznej, z wylewek).
Promieniowania nie ma.
Czyste przewodnictwo cieplne.
Jaki rodzaj termoizolacji planujesz?
Ile?
Jak dokładnie aplikowanej?
Tylko termoizolacja lita, bezspoinowa jest termoizolacją porównywalną z parametrami podawanymi dla materiału termoizolacyjnego, którego użyjesz.
Napędem przepływu ciepła jest gradient temperatur.
Intensywność, tempo procesu określa opór termiczny w skład którego wchodzi pojemność cieplna podłoża, do którego to ciepło ucieka.
(inaczej będzie dla domu zbudowanego na pumeksie a inaczej - na bagnie).
Tu pojemność cieplna warstwy NAD GWC a POD domem jest mała, jak planujesz maxowiec czy zwirowiec.
Praktycznie niezmieniona, jak planujesz rurowiec czy glikolowiec.
JAKI masz tam grunt?
ILE w nim wilgoci?
WYMIENIASZ GO na "lepszy"?

Diabelnie mało danych dajesz a piszesz - o ile się zmieni?
Odpowiadam: o mało (bo taka jest idea tego rozwiązania).
Jakie będą skutki?
Powinny być pomijalnie małe, jak DOBRZE to zbudujesz.

Adam M.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Widzę, że jednak TB mocno zakorzeniony "tego się nie liczy, bo ruch powietrza w przegordzie" czy jak to tam było.


 Tak, Szanowny Panie , uważam, że liczenie strat, strumienia czy co tam kto chce, gdy nie wiadomo jaka jest lambda przegrody, gruntu, czy co tam kto chce, nie mają sensu. 
 Zamiast liczyć straty do gruntu, wolę się od niego zdecydowanie odciąć.

----------


## Barth3z

> "EDIT: nie bez kozery pytam. Buduję dom pasywny, a tam straty są bardzo istotnym elementem projektowania obciążenia i zapotrzebowania na ciepło. "
> 
> Nareszcie jakiś konkret.
> Teraz rozumiem upierdliwe drążenie tematu.
> 
> Jaki GWC?
> Straty ciepła to inaczej strumień energii wypływający z bryły do podłoża.
> Konwekcji tam niema, jak nie zamkniesz w tej przestrzeni wody (technologicznej, z wylewek).
> Promieniowania nie ma.
> ...


Zastanawiam się nad GWC żwirowym grzebieniowym. Wysoki na ok. 30cm na powierzchni ok. 50m2 ulokowany między ławami fundamentowmi. Ławy płytko posadowione bo grunt niewysadzinowy, ściana fundamentowa wysoka na 30cm. Pomiędzy ścianami styro EPS100 o lambdzie 0,036 o grubości 2x15cm układany naprzemiennie, łaczony na piankę. na to folia i ok. 8cm betonu z wodnym ogrzewaniem podłogowym. Grunt piaszczysty (bez wód gruntowych) bez wymiany.

----------


## gentoonx

> Widzę, że jednak TB mocno zakorzeniony _"tego się nie liczy, bo ruch powietrza w przegordzie"_ czy jak to tam było. 
> Problem jest w braku zrozumienia. ...


To nie udawaj, że nie rozumiesz co napisałem  :smile: 

Nydar policzył "wyciągane", jakby jednocześnie podał zakumulowane i wyliczył dostarczane, byłoby OK, ale nie potrafi, ja też nie

----------


## Barth3z

> To są straty niewidoczne i niemierzalne, mające taki wpływ na bilans energetyczny domu jak ta kostka lodu nad silnikiem spalinowym.


Jeśli moje liczenie (straty z GWC i bez GWC) jest zbieżne z rzeczywistością, to te straty są na tyle znaczące, że warto się choćby zastanowić nad tym problemem. Już sam GWC jest już mocno dyskusyjną inwestycją, a co dopiero w sytuacji w której powoduje większe straty przez podłogę.

----------


## Barth3z

> To nie udawaj, że nie rozumiesz co napisałem 
> 
> Nydar policzył "wyciągane", jakby jednocześnie podał zakumulowane i wyliczył dostarczane, byłoby OK, ale nie potrafi, ja też nie


Sorry, oberwało Ci się rykoszetem  :smile:  Mam nadzięję, że chociaż ty rozumiesz o co ja pytam. A nie pytam o straty do gruntu i wychładzanie GWC, tylko o straty przez podłogę do powietrza przepływającego przez GWC. Wbrew pozorom to nie to samo.

----------


## Barth3z

> To jest tak bardzo optymistyczne założenie, że nawet jak widzę adam_mk nie podejmuje się tego liczyć.
> 
> Nawet nie będę się oszukiwał, że potrafię to liczyć więc zbadałem. Gdyby straty były w jakikolwiek sposób obserwowalne to może bym coś próbował liczyć. A tak po co?
> 
> Zgadza się, jest dyskusyjny ale nie zaobserwowałem aby miał jakikolwiek wpływ na straty przez podłogę.


Oj, kszhu. Mimo, że Cię szanuję to muszę powiedzieć, że w tym przypadku gawędzisz  :smile:  Pytam o to: _"A nie pytam o straty do gruntu i wychładzanie GWC, tylko o straty przez podłogę do powietrza przepływającego przez GWC. Wbrew pozorom to nie to samo."_
I uważam, że temat nie jest aż tak trudny do policzenia/oszacowania, żeby było to niemożliwe. Wg mnie łatwiej policzyć niż zaobserwować. To nie to samo co wsadzenie ręki do zimnej wody. Mostków termicznych też nie jesteś w stanie poczuć w stratach, ale to nie oznacza, że nie występują i że ich się nie niweluje.

----------


## adam_mk

"I uważam, że temat nie jest aż tak trudny do policzenia/oszacowania, żeby było to niemożliwe. Wg mnie łatwiej policzyć niż zaobserwować."

Wybacz, ale pieprzysz jak potłuczony!
Dwa lata robiłem granta pchając w grunt pionowo, poziomo i na ukos termometry w dziesiątkach sztuk.
Zbierałem odczyty.
Modyfikowałem grunt nawadniając go i susząc, aby się dowiedzieć, że nie ma tu nic stałego a wyliczenia można psu w dupę wsadzić!
Że szacunki ogólne są tak dokładne jak pomiary i czasem zaskakujące.

Jak umiesz to policzyć ZAWSZE i W KAŻDYM MIEJSCU - można Cię ozłocić na poczekaniu.

Adam M.

----------


## Barth3z

> Dwa lata robiłem granta pchając w grunt pionowo, poziomo i na ukos termometry w dziesiątkach sztuk.
> Zbierałem odczyty.


To ile Ci wyszło ? Jakie to są straty względem domu bez GWC pod posadzką?

----------


## Barth3z

> No ale przecież na to też odpisałem, doczytaj... w tym samym poście
> 
> Szybciej i łatwiej zaobserwować niż błądzić. I to nie na jakichś przykładach od czapy a na realnym GWC pod realną posadzką w realnym domu.
> Co będzie złe gdy faktyczne obserwacje nie wykazują żadnego wpływu - niepewne liczenie czy fakty?


Zauważ, że przyjąłem bardzo optymistyczne warunki, czyli stabilny grunt - 8oC i to, że temp. powietrza osiąga temp. gruntu po 2,5m z 10m GWC, czyli już w 1/4 długości. Przy -15oC powietrza różnica w stratach przez posadzkę to ok 25% względem domu bez GWC, w którym również jest 8oC. Czy to są wg Was zbyt optymistyczne czy pesymistyczne założenia ? Gdzie i w którą stronę coś naciągam ?

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Dwa lata robiłem granta pchając w grunt pionowo, poziomo i na ukos termometry w dziesiątkach sztuk.
> Zbierałem odczyty.
> Modyfikowałem grunt nawadniając go i susząc, aby się dowiedzieć, że nie ma tu nic stałego* a wyliczenia można psu w dupę wsadzić*!


BRAWO Adam. Mam podobne doświadczenia, tylko ja bym psa zastąpił np. politykiem. Szkoda piesków.

----------


## adam_mk

"Gdzie i w którą stronę coś naciągam ? "

TUTAJ:
"przyjąłem bardzo optymistyczne warunki, czyli stabilny grunt - 8oC i to, że temp. powietrza osiąga temp. gruntu po 2,5m z 10m GWC, czyli już w 1/4 długości. Przy -15oC powietrza różnica w stratach przez posadzkę to ok 25% względem domu bez GWC,"

Nie piszesz o której godzinie i którego dnia roku i przy jakiej pogodzie, ciśnieniu atmosferycznym itd.
Te założenia to se możesz.... (takie niedomówienie...)

Adam M.

----------


## Barth3z

> Nie chodzi o założenia a o obliczenia. Ja nie rozumiem dlaczego tak koszmarnie upraszczasz obliczenia do delty temp. między powietrzem a posadzką?


A dlaczego nie ? I dlaczego koszmarnie ?




> A co z faktem, że GWC to nie błonka o masie 0,0 nic a masywne kamienie lub maxy leżące na gruncie?


Racja. Tutaj należałoby wziąć pod uwagę powierzchnię styku kamieni żwirowych z izolacją ich wpływ na transport energii z wewnątrz domu. W tym przypadku trudne będzie zbadać temperaturę tych kamieni na styku z izolacją... Nikt chyba tego nie badał. Również w maxowym.




> A co z wilgotnością tego gruntu i energią dostarczaną stale z tą wilgocią?


Akurat wilgoć wyciągana z gruntu do powietrza ochładza powietrze, nie podgrzewa.




> I co w końcu z całą tą zmiennością, o której pisze adam_mk, a której przewidzieć nie jesteś w stanie?


Nie wiem. 




> Czy nie prościej sprawdzić czy nad GWC posadzka jest chłodniejsza niż tam gdzie go nie ma?


Nie, ponieważ z takiego pomieru wyjdą głupoty. Nie mierzy się powierzchni i z niej wylicza straty. Pamiętasz co Ci nydar wyliczył ?

----------


## Barth3z

> "Gdzie i w którą stronę coś naciągam ? "
> 
> TUTAJ:
> "przyjąłem bardzo optymistyczne warunki, czyli stabilny grunt - 8oC i to, że temp. powietrza osiąga temp. gruntu po 2,5m z 10m GWC, czyli już w 1/4 długości. Przy -15oC powietrza różnica w stratach przez posadzkę to ok 25% względem domu bez GWC,"
> 
> Nie piszesz o której godzinie i którego dnia roku i przy jakiej pogodzie, ciśnieniu atmosferycznym itd.
> Te założenia to se możesz.... (takie niedomówienie...)
> 
> Adam M.


Po co Ci godzina i dzień roku ? Wystarczy temperatura powietrza + ewentualnie wilgotność, Później można podstawić w tabelce excel dla ilości godzin dla konkretnej temperatury w danej lokalizacji. Na blogu Karbona widziałem taką tabelkę dla Katowic. W ten sposób można policzyć.

Podałem już chyba wszystkie potrzebne dane do choćby oszacowania różnice. To może w drugą stronę. Może Ty Adamie podasz dane dla warunków jakie ty badałeś i jak Ty liczysz/szacujesz straty przez podłogę ?

Nie wiem jaki to jest poziom strat. Czy to będzie 0,1%, 1, 10% czy więcej względem domu bez GWC (dla okresu grzewczego przy ciągłej pracy GWC) ? Taka informacja w znaczący sposób przyczyniłaby się do wyliczenia opłacalności budowania takiego GWC.

----------


## adam_mk

Zjawisko jest do pomierzenia a nie do policzenia.
Za wiele zmiennych.
W każdym terenie wyjdzie inaczej.

Skoro wiesz lepiej - podstaw sobie do swoich wzorów swoje dane i na tym się oprzyj.
Tylko nie wypisuj : tak i tak jest.
Możesz: mnie wyszło tak i tak.
To wielka różnica!

Adam M.

----------


## Barth3z

Sorry, adam, ale wydaje mi się że Ty specjalnie z tematu zbaczasz. Czyżby nie chcesz przyznać, że "jakieś" straty będą ? Boisz się choćby oszacować rząd wielkości tych strat ?
Piszesz, że źle liczę. To podaj co tobie z badań wyszło. Jaką temperaturę zaciąganego do GWC powietrza zewnętrznego badałeś. Jaką uzyskiwałeś temperaturę po załóżmy 20cm, po 50cm, 1m i dalej ?

----------


## nydar

Trudno uzyskać odpowiedź na pytanie czy zwiększa GWC straty przez posadzkę czy nie. Kierując się rozsądkiem należy zastanowić się, czy styropian leżący na maxax o temp. np.3oC  czy na piachu o temp. 15oC będzie generował większe czy mniejsze straty. 
Sam Adam twierdzi że tam jest głownie przewodzenie,konwekcję i promieniowanie można pominąć. Skoro tak,to orientacyjna wielkość strat wynika z lambdy izolacji ,jej grubości i gradientu . I niech się nawet walnę przy takim liczeniu o 30% .

----------


## nydar

> Bo wyciąłeś z tego równania z wieloma niewiadomymi wszystko poza temp. powietrza.
> 
> 
> 
> Nie tylko styk i jego temp. ale źródło powodujące tą temp. Dodam, że wyłączenie GWC na kilka godzin (nie wiem, może ok 6) powoduje, że na początku po włączeniu temp. powietrza wynosi dużo więcej niż nawet po kilkudziesięciu minutach pracy - na początku koło ~10 a potem 7, 6. To nie jest więc tak, że GWC ma temp. jak powietrze z niego wylatujące a wyższą.
> 
> 
> 
> Od kiedy to wpadające do wilgotnego, cieplejszego środowiska, zimne, suche ("puste") powietrze ochłodzi się?
> ...


No i po kiego znowu zaczynasz zadymiać? Pasja taka?

----------


## nydar

Z każdego tematu zrobisz bagno. Byle tylko rozwodnić temat kol.Bartha interesujący.

----------


## nydar

> Sorry, adam, ale wydaje mi się że Ty specjalnie z tematu zbaczasz. Czyżby nie chcesz przyznać, że "jakieś" straty będą ? Boisz się choćby oszacować rząd wielkości tych strat ?
> Piszesz, że źle liczę. To podaj co tobie z badań wyszło. Jaką temperaturę zaciąganego do GWC powietrza zewnętrznego badałeś. Jaką uzyskiwałeś temperaturę po załóżmy 20cm, po 50cm, 1m i dalej ?


Zastanówmy się,jaki jest powód,że ktoś wie ale nie powie.

----------


## nydar

Jeszcze jedno Barth ,Mógłbym teoretycznie sprawdzić  faktyczny wpływ GWC na temp. pod chałupą. Wystarczyło by wetknąć korek w czwórnik od RSŚ , a ścieki zamiast do baniaka,popłyną wprost do oczyszczalni ( ten czwórnik to taki rodzaj bajpasa). Tylko co to by dało ? Natychmiast było by podważane i dziesiątki powodów aby utrzymać teorię,że kostka lodu na silniku to to samo co przepuszczenie w sezonie grzewczym pod fundamentem domu 432000kg zimnego powietrza(dla 100m3/h).Taka to jest mniej więcej skala 432 tony powietrza a gruntu w obrębie fundamentów małego domu 180 ton.
No ale o wpływie tego powietrza na temp.pod chałupą  szkoda gadać . To kostka lodu na silniku i na razie taka wykładnia.

----------


## jasiek71

> Tak sobie czytam i widzę ze mijacie się w odpowiedziach. Jasiek przecież piszę, ze* podstawa to nie pozwolić aby dom sie rozgrzał.* Jak się rozgrzeje to juz oczywiście GWC nie poradzi i jest po ptakach.


tylko tyle ...
a może aż tyle... :wink: 
mi wystarczyły dwa sezony obserwacji i eksperymentów aby zbadać temat, reszta niech robi jak uważa... :stir the pot:

----------


## jasiek71

> Chłodzenie GWC działa jedynie w domach pasywnych i dobrze zaprojektowanych.


to widocznie ja mam taki dom tyle że ta chałupa o tym nie wie i żre energię w zimie jak sześciolitrowa ... :cool:

----------


## Barth3z

Chłopaki, no to jeszcze inaczej. Prosto jak się tylko da:
Dwa domki 100m2. Identyczne. Te same warunki, ta sama lokalizacja, identyczna rodzina  :smile:  (2+2). Wentylacja na poziomie 120-150m3/h. Temperatura na zewnątrz -15oC/wilgotnośc 80%. Obaj mają GWC pod budynkiem z tym, że jeden ma RSŚ'a który wstępnie podgrzewa powietrza do temp. gruntu, czyli do załóżmy stabilnych 8oC i takie powietrze trafia do GWC pod domem.
Jaka wg Was będzie różnica w stratach przez podłogę w tych dwóch przypadkach?

----------


## nydar

> Różnica może być duża, straty nadal niezauważalne.


.

To ciekawa teza jest. Innymi słowy jak na dworze +8oC to straty przez ścianę takie jak przy -15oC . :eek:

----------


## Barth3z

> To ciekawa teza jest. Innymi słowy jak na dworze +8oC to straty przez ścianę takie jak przy -15oC .


Nie nydar, nie sprowadzaj tego do ścian w temp. zewn. -15oC, bo w GWC tylko na pocżatku masz te -15oC. Później powietrze się ogrzewa i straty dążą do tych strat, które mamy w układzie RSŚ + GWC..

----------


## Barth3z

> Różnica może być duża, straty nadal niezauważalne.


Właśnie chodzi mi o tą różnicę w złotówkach, procentach czy kWh. Dla jednego niezauważalne może być zgubienie 1zł, dla drugiego 100zł.

----------


## nydar

Obawiam się że nie jestem sam który ładuje GWC latem .
Oczywiste ,że przykład ze ścianą to przejaskrawienie.Tylko po to by wykazać absurdalne założenie ,że czy zimne powietrze czy cieplejsze pod posadzką,to niezauważalna sprawa dla strat.

----------


## nydar

Widzisz Barth. Wyliczył i wszystko jasne .Straty 1-3PLN/rok .Sytuacja jasna . Buduj GWC pod domem .

----------


## nydar

,,Dawno pisałem, że straty niemierzalne, niezauważalne i bez negatywnego wpływu na bilans energetyczny a w końcu na koszty ogrzewania.''

Przecież mówię. Niech buduje GWC pod domem . A 430ton zimnego powietrza wtłoczonego pod chałupę przecież nie może mieć wpływu na straty ciepła posadzki .

ps. A to co dawno pisałeś to jak ci wyszło ? Intuicja ?Znalazłeś jakiś bilans? Pochwal się .Bo wiesz to,że piszesz to ja widzę.

----------


## adam_mk

"Sorry, adam, ale wydaje mi się że Ty specjalnie z tematu zbaczasz. Czyżby nie chcesz przyznać, że "jakieś" straty będą ? Boisz się choćby oszacować rząd wielkości tych strat ?
Piszesz, że źle liczę. To podaj co tobie z badań wyszło. Jaką temperaturę zaciąganego do GWC powietrza zewnętrznego badałeś. Jaką uzyskiwałeś temperaturę po załóżmy 20cm, po 50cm, 1m i dalej ? "

Badany GWC miał 30mb długości i jest opomiarowany co 1m wewnątrz i na ściance.
Także na boki i w pionie co 10cm.
Pomiary wykazały, że zmiany temperatur w gruncie "nie sięgały" dalej jak na 50cm od ścianki.
Ten szósty i dalsze termometry reagowały na zmiany pogody, o jakie 2-3 setne stC, z opóźnieniem kilku dni.
Jak masz zamiar tak zbudować GWC aby go nie przykryć półmetrową warstwą gruntu a na to chudziak i termoizolacja - jesteś [_edytowano: niemądry_]!
Tę zasadę, wpływu na 50cm od rury (GWC, dolnego źródła itp) znają wszyscy od lat i wszyscy ją stosują, mimo, że jest "wymierzona i wypraktykowana" a nie wyliczona.
Z upierdliwym uporem liczysz sobie bóg wie co i tak, jakbyś termoizolację podłogi wprost na złożu kładł!
Jak Ci to piszą - to pytasz - a ile to będzie? No ile?
ZBUDUJ. ZMIERZ. PODAJ NAM CO WYSZŁO.
A jak chcesz mieć pewność - zbuduj DWA DOMY i pod JEDNYM daj GWC.
Potem zmierz i nam podaj.

Wam się, kurwa, wydaje, ze te odpowiedzi to tak gratis się dostaje?!
DWA LATA ( za Unijną kasę) budowałem i opomiarowywałem GWC.
Sama analiza wyników to był pełen sezon.
A potrzeba by z 10 lat, aby był PEWNIK, ze jak coś jest - to JEST!

Jak zbudujesz to GWC DOBRZE, to jego wpływ na wnętrza będzie pomijalnie mały.
Jak spierdolisz tą robotę - to znaczny!

Adam M.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Jak zbudujesz to GWC DOBRZE, to jego wpływ na wnętrza będzie pomijalnie mały.
> Jak spierdolisz tą robotę - to znaczny!


 Jak zwykle Adam mądra konkluzja. 25 lat doświadczenia wymięka przy symulacji komputerowej.

----------


## adam_mk

Upierdliwie dręczysz:
Ile stC jest na metrze, dwóch, pięciu...
A prawda jest taka (poparta pomiarami) , ze jest to zmienne!
O 6 rano działa 10mb rury.
O 11 przed południem dwa metry
O 13 ZERO. Wtedy jest CHŁODZENIE!
Co dzień i co godzina jest inaczej!

POLICZ TO PRECYZYJNIE!!!

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Widziałeś kiedyś amortyzator?
To tłumik drgań mechanicznych.
Tak samo dla drgań (relaksacji) termicznych w GWC działa te pół metra gruntu wokół.
UŚREDNIA i łagodzi wszelkie zmiany wewnątrz GWC - dla otoczenia.

Poczytaj o amortyzatorach, ich charakterystykach tłumienia, wpływie małych i dużych drgań na układ, gdzie są zamontowane...
Analogie są dobre i prawie identyczne z cieplnym zachowaniem się terenu wokół GWC.
Może zrozumiesz...

Adam M.

----------


## Indiana_

Re Jasiek
Dobrze zaprojektowany dom pod kątem chłodzenia niezupełnie ma związek ze stratami ciepła zimą, które mogą być wysokie. Jeśli okna południowe masz poprzysłaniane, a dach dobrze docieplony, ściany grube murowane o dużej pojemności cieplnej to dom nie będzie się nagrzewał i dobrze trzymał chłód. Brak izolacji od podłogi czy w ścianach fundamentowych jeszcze pomoże, natomiast nie ma to wiele wspólnego ze stratami ciepła zimą - tutaj decydują inne czynniki, niż przy trzymaniu chłodu.
Stare chałupy o EK>300 zwykle mają fajny chłodzik latem  :Smile:

----------


## Barth3z

> Pomiary wykazały, że zmiany temperatur w gruncie "nie sięgały" dalej jak na 50cm od ścianki.
> Ten szósty i dalsze termometry reagowały na zmiany pogody, o jakie 2-3 setne stC, z opóźnieniem kilku dni.


A ty dalej nie rozumiesz ... Nie pytam o temperaturę gruntu !




> Jak masz zamiar tak zbudować GWC aby go nie przykryć półmetrową warstwą gruntu a na to chudziak i termoizolacja - jesteś idiotą!
> Tę zasadę, wpływu na 50cm od rury (GWC, dolnego źródła itp) znają wszyscy od lat i wszyscy ją stosują, mimo, że jest "wymierzona i wypraktykowana" a nie wyliczona.


Nie nazywaj mnie idiotą, kiedy ja dopytuje, żeby tego GWC nie spieprzyć. Nazywaj tych, którzy wiedzieli, żeby zasypać a tego nie zrobili.
Prosiłeś, żebym podał jak chcę to wykonać. Podałem, ale nie po to żebyś mnie tak nazywał. Wszystkich mierzysz swoją miarą ? Rodzinę też tak traktujesz ? Syn, córka przychodzi zapytać i też tak im odpowiadasz ? Nie zazdroszczę ...




> Z upierdliwym uporem liczysz sobie bóg wie co i tak, jakbyś termoizolację podłogi wprost na złożu kładł!


A nie widziałeś, że tak robią ? Masz tu kolegę, który tak robi... j-j tak zrobił, ale w życiu nie śmiałbym ich tak nazywać jak ty mnie nazwałeś.




> Wam się, kurwa, wydaje, ze te odpowiedzi to tak gratis się dostaje?!
> DWA LATA ( za Unijną kasę) budowałem i opomiarowywałem GWC.
> Sama analiza wyników to był pełen sezon.
> A potrzeba by z 10 lat, aby był PEWNIK, ze jak coś jest - to JEST!


Nie bogu, nic od ciebie gratis nie chcę oprócz szacunku. Jeśli masz tak odpisywać, to nie odpisuj już nic.

----------


## adam_mk

To przyjmij do wiadomości i stosowania, ze ja idiotyzm zawsze nazywam idiotyzmem, niezależnie od tego ilu tak nie robi!

Co to jest GWC i jak działa, to jest w sieci opisane po stokroć. 
Sam i tutaj to dość dokładnie opisałem
Dziwisz się, ze po kilku latach odpowiadania "blądynce" - TAK! PANI TEŻ NIE DOJEDZIE! mam dość?

Na 340 stronie wątku wysnuwasz teorie kosmiczne sprzeczne z ideą działania tego urządzenia.
Wywalasz otwarte wielokrotnie drzwi...
PO CO?
WSZYSTKIE odpowiedzi na Twoje pytania padły tu po wielokroć...

Masz wątpliwości, nie masz wiary w to, co tu jest opisane - rób po swojemu!
PODZIEL SIĘ własnymi doświadczeniami...
Chętnie dowiemy się czegoś NOWEGO (jak będzie nowe doświadczenie, rzetelnie opisane).

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

"Nie nazywaj mnie idiotą, kiedy ja dopytuje, żeby tego GWC nie spieprzyć. Nazywaj tych, którzy wiedzieli, żeby zasypać a tego nie zrobili."

ZROBILI TAK, JAK CHCIELI NA SWOIM!
Wklejałem fotki z różnych realizacji...
Tak trudno je obejrzeć?
Trzeba mękolić o niepoliczalne?

Adam M.

----------


## Barth3z

kszhu, wiedziałeś, że trzeba GWC _"przykryć półmetrową warstwą gruntu a na to chudziak i termoizolacja"_ ? Czemu tak nie zrobiłeś ?  :smile:

----------


## Barth3z

> Też tak zrobiłem i to nie raz. Tylko znów nie upraszczaj porównań rury do rozległego maxowca lub żwirowca, oba z "rozbiegiem" i przykryte radiatorem w postaci grubego chudziaka. Nie ten przepływ jednostkowy, nie ta powierzchnia styku z gruntem. To nie to samo.


Wg tego co pisze adam, a i sam przyznaję, że to bardziej rozsądne rozwiązanie to brakuje Ci pół metrowej warstwy nad GWC. No i żeby być w 100% poprawnym, GWC nie może pracować 24/h, bo górna warstwa "nie naciągnie". Rozbiegówka Cię ratuje.

----------


## nydar

Wracają stare tematy jak bumerangi . Przykryłeś kszhu grubym radiatorem z betonu i dziwisz się,że  w IR nie widzisz różnicy . Dosyć że źle zrobiłeś,to jeszcze to przed sobą ukryłeś .

Adamowy przykład to rura,zakładam ,że fi 160 .Oddziaływanie tylko na 50cm ,oznacza ,że dysponujemy zapasem energii w postaci ciepła zgromadzonego w piasku i wodzie. To jakieś 17kWh/1oC .Tymczasem np. w styczniu średnia miesięczna temp. to ok.-3oC  .Aby tylko do zera dostać 100m3/h potrzeba 72kWh/m-c.Nie bilansuje się to bez pobrania energii z dalszych warstw jak 50cm . 
I nie chodzi mi o to ,że jestem przeciwny GWC ,bo jestem orędownikiem tego rozwiązania ,a chodzi o to aby GWC pod domem nie montować bo pisanie że powietrze zabiera energię tylko w odlgełości 50cm od rury jest bzdurą. 

ps. niewiarygodne 5:0

----------


## nydar

> A nie sadzisz, że gdyby brakowało to byłoby to widać w pomiarach?
> Pomyśl jaki przekrój ma rura a jaki maxy, jakie temp będą w promieniu pół metra od rury a jakie od takiego szerokiego maxowca.
> Jak pisze Adam - musisz to sam sprawdzić. Ja dodam tylko, że tego nie możesz porównywać. Żwirowca j-j'a też.


Oczywiście,że nie możesz porównywać . W rurowcu odbierasz energię tylko przez przewodzenie . W żwirowcu czy maxowcu dochodzi jeszcze przemiana fazowa. Przemiana fazowa wiąże się z tym że tej energii z gruntu powietrze zabierze znacznie więcej jak w rurowcu . No ale jak się ma radiator to tego nie widać..

----------


## Barth3z

> A nie sadzisz, że gdyby brakowało to byłoby to widać w pomiarach?


Nie wyjdzie na pomiarach termowizyjnych bo one działają odwrotnie do grubości izolacji. Im jej mniej, tym posadzka cieplejsza i pomiar trudniejszy. Tak nie powinno się mierzyć strat.




> Pomyśl jaki przekrój ma rura a jaki maxy, jakie temp będą w promieniu pół metra od rury a jakie od takiego szerokiego maxowca.
> Jak pisze Adam - musisz to sam sprawdzić. Ja dodam tylko, że tego nie możesz porównywać. Żwirowca j-j'a też.


Nie zaryzykuje bez zgłębienia tematów. Nie ukrywam, że zaczałem się nad tym zastanawiać, bo temat prosty i tani. Ale niestety, nie można GWC przykrywać samym chudziakiem czy izolacją. Tzn. można, ale w układzie nydara, gdzie ciepło ładujesz, a nie wyciągasz.

Pogooglałem zdjęcia z budowy GWC ceramicznych i niestety, połowa jest spieprzona...

----------


## adam_mk

Bredzisz nydar, jak zwykle...

Widziałeś drogę szybkiego ruchu w mrozy bez opadów?
Jest SUCHA!

Ale Ty tego do końca świata nie pojmiesz - czemu...

Adam M.

----------


## nydar

> Też tak zrobiłem i to nie raz. Tylko znów nie upraszczaj porównań rury do rozległego maxowca lub żwirowca, oba z "rozbiegiem" i przykryte radiatorem w postaci grubego chudziaka. Nie ten przepływ jednostkowy, nie ta powierzchnia styku z gruntem. To nie to samo.


Stąd ta twoja agresja jak pisze się o tym ,że GWC generuje zwiększone straty przez posadzkę. Kolega zakłada GWC  inwestorom i robi to bezmyślnie i źle.

----------


## nydar

> Bredzisz nydar, jak zwykle...
> 
> Widziałeś drogę szybkiego ruchu w mrozy bez opadów?
> Jest SUCHA!
> 
> Ale Ty tego do końca świata nie pojmiesz - czemu...
> 
> Adam M.


Wymiany wilgoci w rurowcu brak. W żwirowym czy maxowym GWC i owszem .Wilgoć przechodzi z gruntu do suchego mroźnego przed GWC powietrza. 
Jest przemiana fazowa czy nie. A dodanie tylko 1g wilgoci /kg powietrza to ok.0,7kWh przy 100m3/h. Doba ma 24h .Policz.

ps. posrało cię że wszystkich obrażasz ?

----------


## gentoonx

> ...
> ps. posrało cię że wszystkich obrażasz ?


zdecydowanie wqrwiliście Adama  :wink:

----------


## adam_mk

Głupota wypowiedzi wyprowadza mnie z równowagi...
Tobie się wydaje, ze to paruje "live"?
Ta para tam JEST!

Wykop dziurę w ziemi, zrób tam pustkę i wstaw DOBRY hygrometr.
Pokaże 100%
Żwirowiec czy maxowiec JEST taką pustką w ziemi.

Kiedy odpieprzycie się od liczenia stanów ustalonych a przejdziecie na dynamicznie zmienne?
(tylko ciekawe - JAK!)

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Wszystkie GWC BEZPRZEPONOWE pozwalają na wentylowanie domu większymi strumieniami powietrza zimą.
Dostarczają powietrze nie tylko podgrzane (jak przeponowce) ale też nawilżone!
Nawilżone DESTYLATKĄ, chyba że sąsiad ma chlewik obok...
Nawilżone jest do 100% wilgotności względnej.
Trzeba go więcej niż wynika z potrzeb wentylacyjnych w mrozy, bo ta sytuacja zakłada wymianę części powietrza na powietrze SUCHE.
W efekcie komfort rośnie!
Ale...
Nie w bieda-domku krytym watą gdzie większość wentylacji odbywa się stropem pietra.

Adam M.

----------


## nydar

Nikt nie kwestionuje  tego,że tam jest 100% wilgoci  i nikt tego nie kwestionuje że przepływające suche powietrze  się nasyci . Skoro zabierze część wilgoci,to trzeba ją uzupełnić . Gdzieś musi odparować . Czym większa powierzchnia GWC tym powietrze bliższe nasyceniu 100% .Nikt tego nie kwestionuje tylko bez pisania absurdów proszę,że jak coś traci wodę na skutek parowania to nie traci temperatury.

----------


## adam_mk

Traci i zyskuje w tym samym czasie.
Generalnie - jest to stan względnie stabilny, bo GWC jest z założenia spore!

Adam M.

----------


## nydar

> Mnie zadziwia tylko buta tych, którzy próbują wypowiadać się z takim znawstwem w temacie, w którym nie przeczytali ze zrozumieniem nawet pierwszego wpisu. O zrozumieniu prostych faktów wynikających z prostych pomiarow szkoda pisać. Nydarzenie jak ktoś w innym temacie to trafnie określił.


Jesteś nagim królem .Co ci zostało ? Osobiste wycieczki. Tylko tych inwestorów żal że robisz to GWC jak robisz. Przytoczyć jak to dobitnie określił Adam?

----------


## nydar

> Traci i zyskuje w tym samym czasie.
> Generalnie - jest to stan względnie stabilny, bo GWC jest z założenia spore!
> 
> Adam M.


Jak możesz pisać że traci i zyskuje . Co zyskuje GWC zimą?  Traci energię  bo rośnie temp. powietrza  przez przewodzenie i parowanie. Nie jest możliwe aby oddziaływanie rurowego GWC dotyczyło tylko przestrzeni do 50cm od ścianki rury,bo to się nie bilansuje ,po prostu. 
Jeżeli GWC rurowe podgrzeje świeże powietrze w styczniu do 5oC i żwirowe również, to jaka jest różnica . Jedno i drugie przekazało określoną ilość energii do powietrza kosztem własnych zapasów i pobierania z dalszych warstw gruntu. Innymi słowy ochładzając grunt pod domem .

----------


## nydar

Jutro nagi królu .Jutro .
Dobrej nocy ci życzę.

----------


## adam_mk

Poddaję się.

Wierzcie sobie w co chcecie...

A jakby tak Jeszce jaki pomiar to pokazał...

Adam M.

----------


## Barth3z

> Nie mierzę strat, nie mam takiej potrzeby. Szukam ewentualnych miejsc ich powstawania. Tam gdzie one występują, tam widać niższą temp. Czego tu nie rozumieć? 
> Twierdzisz, że polowa gwc jest spieprzona ponieważ? Badałeś, porównywałeś, że z taką pewnością twierdzisz?


Jeśli adam pisze, że Ci co nie mają warstwy 50cm gruntu nad GWC są idiotami to chyba dlatego, że nie ma tzw. warstwy naciągającej/buforującej/stabilizującej. Pisze, że każdy GWC ciągnie energię z głębi. Im większy tym pewnie mniej odczuwalna jest ta radiacja. GWC maksowy ciągnie swoją powierzchnią energię z dołu i w twoim przypadku styka się bezpośrednio z chudziakiem. Piszesz, że jest on radiatorem. OK, zgadzam się. Ale co by nie pisać, pierwsze dziesiątki centymetrów przyjmuje zimne powietrze które z racji deltyT pomiędzy tym powietrzem a temp. bloczków maksowych wysyca znacznie więcej Watów niż dwa metry głębiej. Te pierwsze dziesiątki metrów chłodnego powietrza muszą niekorzystnie wpływać na straty przez podłogę i nie będzie to 1-3zł. A ile to bedzie, nie wiem. adam też nie potrafi/nie chce powiedzieć.
Myślę, że brak warstwy zasypowej GWC można zastąpić rozbiegówką, bo dzięki niej wprowadzasz temp. dodatnią. Niech to będzie choćby ze 20m.

----------


## Barth3z

Oczywiście w perspektywie tych strat i tak prawdopodobnie bardziej opłacalne będzie ulokowanie  żwirowego czy ceramicznego GWC pomiędzy fundamentami niż obok domu, ponieważ nie są to dodatkowe prace i nie wydajesz kasy na dodatkową izolację. Prawdopodobnie zyski przekraczają straty, ale nie można mówić, że ich nie ma zasłaniając się niemożnością policzenia bo układ dynamiczny.

----------


## Barth3z

> Adam pisze o RURZE, niech będzie fi160 jak sądzi nydar. Taka rura to ~200cm2 i ~50cm po obwodzie.
> Tutaj masz info o JEDNYM pustaku max: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_x...it?usp=sharing Powierzchnia większa od rury, o obwodzie wielokrotnie większym od tej rury już nie wspominam. Ale takich pustaków jest w tego typu GWC min. 5 (np. ja mam 7):
> 
> 
> 
> Jaka jest różnica w oddziaływaniu takiej pojedynczej rury i oddziaływania takiej powierzchni? Uważasz, że taka sama?


kszhu, to czy na metrze dasz 20 rur fi 10 czy jedną rurę fi 160 dużego znaczenia w odbiorze energii nie będzie. To nie jest nieskończona wartość. Więcej z m2 gruntu nie wyciągniesz niż to co Ci dostarczy. Dlaczego np. kolektory DZ zaleca się układać w odległości 1m zamiast zwinąć i wpakować w dziurę 3x3m ?
Poza tym ja nie o tym, tylko o stratach przegrody do przepływającego powietrza.Uważasz, że ich nie ma ? Że nie ma różnicy w tym że pakujesz powietrze o temperaturze -15oC czy +8oC ?




> Poza tym trzeba przeczytać kilka postów z początku tego tematu aby pojąć różnicę między GWC przeponowym i bezprzeponowym, skąd odzyskuje energię jeden i drugi, jaki wpływ ma na to wilgoć. I jak czytasz Adama to nie wybiórczo:


Ja doskonale zdaje sobie sprawę z różnic i znam zalety żwirowego. Wiem też, że żwirowy dostarcza wilgoć, ale nasycanie powietrza powoduje jego jednoczesne ochładzanie. Ale im większy GWC tym nie ma z tym problemu. Wiem też, że warto robić przerwy dla polepszenia pracy GWC.




> Na koniec jeszcze raz zapytam: jeśli WIESZ, że są straty to jakie? Dlaczego tych strat nie widać w żaden sposób?


Bo ciężko takie różnice zaobserwować. Napewno nie zrobisz tego termowizją, bo w tym przypadku działa odwrotnie. Im mniejsza izolacja, tym wyższą temperaturą grzejesz posadzkę. Jak z takich obrazków chcesz obliczyć/zmierzyć straty ?




> Jakie straty i jaki jest ich wpływ na bilans energetyczny budynku bo o to chyba chodzi. Nie nydarz tylko postaraj się to jakoś wykazać.


Pisałem. Liczyłem straty przez podłogę do powietrza przepływającego przez GWC i wyszło mi ok. 20-25% więcej strat przez podłogę dla powietrza zaciąganego o temp. -15oC.

----------


## Barth3z

> To masz jeszcze tutaj jak nie widziałeś w mojej historii:
> 
> Od krawędzi tych trzech czerpni, które widać na końcu "sarkofagu" (resztki EPS-a przysypane piaskiem a potem ziemią) jest ~1,5m pionowej rury, potem 3x6m, kolana i 2x1,5m. "Rozbieg" można wziąć śmiało.


Wiem kszhu i uważam to za konieczne rozwiązanie. Od dawna przecież o tym piszę. Nie wiem czy miałeś taki zamysł od początku, czy samo wyszło. Nie ma w sumie znaczenia, bo jest dobrze.

----------


## Barth3z

To, że nie potrafimy wyliczyć precyzyjnie tych strat nie oznacza, że ich nie ma. Ja dalej obstaje przy tym, że jest różnica (większa niż te 1-3zł) przy zaciąganiu powietrza -15oC, a +8oC. Ty i j-j też pewnie sobie zdajecie z tego sprawę, bo zrobiliście rozbiegówkę.

----------


## adam_mk

"Myślę, że brak warstwy zasypowej GWC można zastąpić rozbiegówką, bo dzięki niej wprowadzasz temp. dodatnią. Niech to będzie choćby ze 20m. "

Dodaj jeszcze 20 i olej ten pod domem.
Masz rurowca poza domem.

Adam M.

----------


## miloszenko

> Wrócę do tego kuriozalnego liczenia, na chwilę założę, że ma ono sens bo nie ma wilgoci, odbioru energii z gruntu, GWC to nie rozległa płaszczyzna a "rurka" itd. i przyjmę swój domek.
> Płacę za ogrzewanie ~700zł, no przyjmijmy dla ostrożności 1.000zł/rok. Straty przez posadzkę to ok. 26% czyli 260zł. GWC zajmuje 1/4 powierzchni i straty przypadające na niego to 65zł. Zwiększmy to o 25% więc wychodzi dodatkowo 16,25zł/rok.
> Tyle, że średnia "zimowa" temp. to aż 1,8stC i to bez żadnej "rozbiegówki":
> _listopad	4,7
> grudzien	0,6
> styczen	-0,5
> luty	0,1
> marzec	4,2_
> Ile ta różnica w stratach wyniesie wtedy? <5% czyli <3,25zł?
> ...


Swietny przyklad  :smile: 

To pokazuje, ze przy niskich kosztach lacznych ogrzewania walka a pojedyncze kWh przestaje miec sens.

Mozesz spac spokojnie przez tyle lat, dopoki rachunek nie przekroczy akceptowalnej kwoty, wtedy wstawisz klime z PC  :smile: 

Albo mozna dac mniej izolacji i od razu dac PC, rachunek bedzie podobny.

Chyba wlasnie mnie przekonales zeby jednak walac to GWC pod domem, a przed dac max 5-8 metrow rury poza budynkiem, styknie zeby obnizyc w okolicy 0 przy tych moich 100m3/h...

----------


## Barth3z

Nie mam zamiaru robić z tego elaboratu, bo to nie moje źródło dochodu. Ja chcę wybudować GWC dla siebie. Dlatego chcę, żeby był tani i przyniósł max. korzyści. Bardzo cenię sobie żwirowca, nawet jeśli będzie droższy od rurowego. Stąd te rozważania wszystkich plusów i minusów osadzenia GWC pod domem (budynek pasywny). Jeśli mam zrobić budynek wg twojej koncepcji, to nie mogę jednak posadowić GWC pod półmetrową warstwą gruntu. Nie mam też zamiaru robić chudziaka. Chcę żwirowca, zaraz pod warstwą 30cm izolacji. Ba, nawet foli PE tam nie dam. 
Niestety, ale jednak nie zaryzykuje wprowadzenia pod dom bezpośrednio zimnego powietrza zewnętrznego. Stąd jeśli się zdecyduję na żwirowca, to na 100% z porządną "rozbiegówką". Pisząc porządną, mam na myśli rurowca, który podniesie temp. do maksymalnej możliwej dla gruntu poza domem. Wprowadzenie pod dom spowoduje, że podbiję jeszcze o te 2-3oC, ale przede wszystkim nawilżę i oczyszczę powietrze (na tym mi najbardziej zależy).
Zaletą żwirowca ulokowanego bezpośrednio pod izolacją jest też to, że nie będzie tam dużej wilgoci (przynajmniej w zimie i okresach przejściowych do temp. ok. 8-10oC), więc i izolacja będzie sucha. Sucha izolacja, to dobra izolacja.
W lecie natomiast, większość wilgoci wykropli się w rurowcu, więc dużo tej wody pod dom nie wprowadzę.

----------


## Barth3z

> Wrócę do tego kuriozalnego liczenia, na chwilę założę, że ma ono sens bo nie ma wilgoci, odbioru energii z gruntu, GWC to nie rozległa płaszczyzna a "rurka" itd. i przyjmę swój domek.
> Płacę za ogrzewanie ~700zł, no przyjmijmy dla ostrożności 1.000zł/rok. Straty przez posadzkę to ok. 26% czyli 260zł. GWC zajmuje 1/4 powierzchni i straty przypadające na niego to 65zł. Zwiększmy to o 25% więc wychodzi dodatkowo 16,25zł/rok.
> Tyle, że średnia "zimowa" temp. to aż 1,8stC i to bez żadnej "rozbiegówki":
> _listopad	4,7
> grudzien	0,6
> styczen	-0,5
> luty	0,1
> marzec	4,2_
> Ile ta różnica w stratach wyniesie wtedy? <5% czyli <3,25zł?
> ...


I wole takie "kuriozalne" liczenie, bo daje jakis pogląd, choćby rząd wielkości, niż pisanie o dynamicznym układzie. Można to bardziej doszacować licząc ile W z 1m2 wyciągamy i policzyć o ile oC podgrzewamy przepływajace powietrze o zadanym strumieniu.

PS. To jest liczone dla domu pasywnego. Zauważ, że dla domu 30-40kWh lub więcej z izolacją 20cm, straty będą większę.

----------


## Barth3z

> Możesz spokojnie go zakopać choć nie wiem po co i dlaczego akurat pod pół metrową warstwą. Technicznie to jest wykonalne ale ekonomicznie nieuzasadnione.


bo jak adam mawia (pomiędzy inwektywami) - ma być dobrze.




> Moim zdaniem to co opisujesz jest w ogóle nieekonomiczne no chyba, że dostaniesz bardzo tanio i bardzo czysty gruby żwir.


żwir filtracyjny bardzo dobrej jakości z Mietkowa. Tani nie jest, bo za wywrotkę żądają ok. 1900zł. A do ceramiki jakoś nie mam przekonania (patrz: klaudiusz_x). Kamień to kamień, i z 1000 lat może leżeć pod budynkiem i żadne mrozy, żadna wilgoć go nie ruszą. Tak jak pisałem wcześniej, bardzo mi zależy na czystości powietrza.




> Jeśli masz jednak zamiar robić rurowco-żwirowca to musisz się zdecydować czego więcej i co gdzie - dlaczego nie np. meandry rury głębiej pod posadzką i żwir pod samym styro itp. - szkoda kopać długie rowy poza domem.


Rury mniej, tylko tyle, żeby przy ok. 120m3/h uzyskać temp. bliską temp. gruntu na głebokości ok. 1,5m. Pewnie ze 2 x 10mb fi 160 i przede wszystkim po to, żeby czerpnie oddalić w ustronne, nie rzucające się w oczy miejsce. Reszta żwirowiec pod domem.




> To jest liczone tak na pałę, że wcale nie zdziwiłbym się gdyby strat nie było w ogóle w każdym przypadku bo uzupełniane są one energią transportowaną wilgocią z gruntu. Popatrz (np. buildingscience.com) jak się liczy i jak wyglądają straty dla wentylowanej podłogi - to jest lepiej wietrzone niż najlepszym GWC.


Masz gdzieś link ?

----------


## nydar

Aby zakończyć kszhowe kszanienie,
Obojętne czy rurowe czy maxowe GWC  o ile daje ten sam efekt w postaci temp. +3oC, w styczniu, przy średniej -3oC na zewnątrz Odbiera taką samą ilość energii z gruntu .Przy wentylowaniu 100m3/h daje to 150-200kWh/styczeń. Pojemność cieplna gruntu w obrębie fundamentu ,domu 100m2 ,to ok.50kWh/m2.
Powietrze potrzebuje 3-4 razy więcej niż  wynika z objętości gruntu w obrębie fundamentu.Więc pytam się jak to nie schładza? 

Wciskaj kszhu te swoje GWC inwestorom .Przecież nikt ci nie udowodni że to kit. Aż kiedyś znajdzie się taki co to ukróci.

ps. ta twoja rozbiegówka-trzy rury na kupie  to jakiś żart czy tak ma być, na szpadel pod humusem?

----------


## nydar

Zmiana temp. powietrza  z -3oC (średnia stycznia) na + 3oC to 150-200kWh/styczeń . Zmiana temp. gruntu pod domem 100m2 w obrębie fundamentu o 1oC to ok.50kWh. Oto odpowiedź na kszhowe kszhanienie. 
I po co całe to kszhanienie o 30cm  izolacji pod posadzką?Po to tylko by ukryć fakt,że GWC wychładza grunt i trzeba dawać grubszą izolację? Za darmo te dodatkowe 10cm pod chałupą?  J-J dał 24 a tam gdzie GWC ,35cm . Kaprys taki miał ,czy było uzasadnione przeświadczeniem ,że wychładza?

----------


## nydar

A oprócz kszhanienia i ogłupiania potencjalnych inwestorów, coś do powiedzenia masz,czy jak zwykle ?
150-200kWh do 50 kwh  to jest czysta fizyka .
Pamiętam coś o idiotach Adam pisał .Miał na myśli tych co na GWC bezprzeponowym izolację bezpośrednio dają.

----------


## herakles

> Zmiana temp. powietrza  z -3oC (średnia stycznia) na + 3oC to 150-200kWh/styczeń . Zmiana temp. gruntu pod domem 100m2 w obrębie fundamentu o 1oC to ok.50kWh. Oto odpowiedź na kszhowe kszhanienie. 
> I po co całe to kszhanienie o 30cm  izolacji pod posadzką?Po to tylko by ukryć fakt,że GWC wychładza grunt i trzeba dawać grubszą izolację? Za darmo te dodatkowe 10cm pod chałupą?  J-J dał 24 a tam gdzie GWC ,35cm . Kaprys taki miał ,czy było uzasadnione przeświadczeniem ,że wychładza?


WOW
DT=6K
Cw=1kJ/kg/K
Powiedzmy, że wentylujemy 150m3/h daje nam to: 111600m3 czyli 111 600 kg. Teraz
E=Cw*DT*m=1000*6*111600=669600000J~=*51kWh* cztery raz mniej niż piszesz.
Grunt załóżmy 40% wody(ma 25) i nie bierzmy Cw. Załóżmy 100m3 gruntu weźmy do obliczeń 40m3 wody
Cw=4kJ/kg/K
DT=1K
m=40 000kg
E-Cw*DT*m=4000*1*40000=160000000~=44kWh blisko.

----------


## nydar

Z całym szacunkiem.
150m3/h  x 1,2kg/m3  x 24h x 31dni( mowa o styczniu) x 1005j/kg/K x 6oC / 3600000J/kWh =224,3kWh

Co do gruntu , to należy wziąć pod uwagę cw. piachu i wodę . O ile to nie jest bagno to jest tego 3-4m3 a nie 40m3.

----------


## nydar

> Zostaw, to nie ma sensu, nydar ignoruje fizykę, ignoruje matematykę, ignoruje nawet dogłębne doświadczenia Adama, nie rozumie różnicy między głupią rurą a pokładem max-ów/żwiru, bredzi o stratach ale boi się je określić bo wie, że są na poziomie groszowym itp. itd. - to się na tym forum nazywa "nydarzeniem".


Nie zauważyłeś ,że kolega się pomylił? Oj . A może nie potrafisz zweryfikować ,co jest bardziej prawdopodobne.

----------


## herakles

faktycznie rąbłem się przy przeliczaniu na kWh. Nie dobrze, w takim razie wracam dziś do zboczy sygnałowych....

----------


## nydar

> faktycznie rąbłem się przy przeliczaniu na kWh. Nie dobrze, w takim razie wracam dziś do zboczy sygnałowych....


Ej tej . Nie myli się ten co ...itd. Za karę opiłuj jeden czarci róg i będzie dobrze :big grin:

----------


## nydar

,,Zostaw, to nie ma sensu, nydar ignoruje fizykę, ignoruje matematykę,''
Kszhanisz i kszhanieniem osiągnąłeś dno.
Idę kosić trawnik.

----------


## nydar

Wiesz jaka jest różnica między heraklesem a tobą? On ma klasę. Pomylił się,przyznał i po sprawie. Tobie napluć w twarz a mówisz ,że pada.Zweryfikowałeś błyskawicznie jego wyliczenia i dawaj po nydarze.A tu zonk. Pomylił się. 
Zaczynam powoli wierzyć ,że toczy cię jakaś choroba.
Idę dokończyć drugą część trawnika. 
Napisz co jeszcze .

----------


## Indiana_

Bardzo ciekawa dyskusja, jednak uderza mnie jedna rzecz: 
- skoro Adam wydał masę kasy na badania temperatur GWC w rozmaitych warunkach gruntowych, i wyszło mu to samo co innym praktykom - że GWC oddziaływuje na grunt w zakresie 0,5m od rury i zmiana temperatur na tej odległości nie przekracza 0,1'C, to po co ta dyskusja? Po prostu w badaniach wyszło jak drut, że GWC domowe (to bardzo ważne słowo - domowe !!! ) nie wpływa nijak na straty budynku i można pchać sobie rury pod dom i tyle w temacie.

Jedyne "ale" stosowania GWC pod domem dotyczy faktu, że bardziej niż na zwiększone straty ciepła (których rząd jak widać mieści się w okolicach najtańszego piwa z Biedronki rocznie) trzeba zwrócić uwagę na koszty dodatkowych prac ziemnych - ziemię nad GWC trzeba bardzo dokładnie zagęścić, aby chudziak nie siadał, co kosztuje w sumie "znowu szacunkowo" sporo więcej niż 1000 letni koszt zwiększonych strat ciepła z podłogi. Dodatkowo w razie "W" nie ma dostępu do tego GWC, a takie "W" to na przykład załamanie rury przy zagęszczaniu (kto przed zalaniem chudziaka bada rurę kamerą?), czy jakieś uszkodzenia GWC maxowego.

Sam osobiście bardzo dziękuję Adamowi, że podzielił się z nami za free bardzo cenną wiedzą - sam myślałem do tej pory, że GWC pod budynkiem coś tam zwiększa straty ciepła a na dodatek wolniej się regeneruje niż ułożony na zewnątrz; a wychodzi z pomiarów że jednak nie (oczywiście, GWC ułożony zgodnie ze sztuką, na odpowiedniej głębokości itd. itp.).

----------


## nydar

Wiem,że jak klient chce to i GWC montujesz. Dużo takich pod domem zainstalowałeś? :big grin:

----------


## Barth3z

nydar, to chodzi o słowo klucz "jak dobrze wykonany". Osobiście nie wyobrażam sobie, żeby pchać mroźne powietrze bezpośrednio w GWC ceramiczny. Tam jest duża wilgoć, a wiadomo do może zrobić mróz z wilgotnym bloczkiem. Rozbiegówka obowiązkowo.

----------


## adam_mk

"a *wiadomo* do może zrobić mróz z wilgotnym bloczkiem....|

Ja proszę!!!
NATYCHMIAST przestań BREDZIĆ, albo to POKAŻ!!!
POKAŻ, że w GWC TAK się dzieje!!!

Dla Ciebie chyba ratunku nie ma...
Ciepło utajone nie istnieje, bo go nikt nie widział?

KOMU wiadomo?
SKĄD wiadomo?
KTO i JAK i GDZIE to stwierdził?

Adam M.

----------


## perm

> Bardzo ciekawa dyskusja, jednak uderza mnie jedna rzecz: 
> - skoro Adam wydał masę kasy na badania temperatur GWC w rozmaitych warunkach gruntowych, i wyszło mu to samo co innym praktykom - że GWC oddziaływuje na grunt w zakresie 0,5m od rury i zmiana temperatur na tej odległości nie przekracza 0,1'C, to po co ta dyskusja? Po prostu w badaniach wyszło jak drut, że GWC domowe (to bardzo ważne słowo - domowe !!! ) nie wpływa nijak na straty budynku i można pchać sobie rury pod dom i tyle w temacie..


Ja nie bardzo rozumiem, w związku z tym co Adam pisze, jak to możliwe, że taki GWC w ogóle działa. Przyjmijmy, że rura ma 25m. To oznacza, że w wymianie bierze udział 25 m3 gruntu (trochę mniej ale można przyjąć). Podgrzanie 100 m3 powietrza od 0 do 10 st to 4,5 kW/dobę. Pojemność cieplna gruntu biorącego udział w wymianie to mniej więcej 12 kW/m3K. Po dwóch dniach z kawałkiem obniży się temperatura gruntu o  1 st. Po dwudziestu pięciu o 10 st. W praktyce spadek temperatury w warstwie gruntu przylegającej do rury będzie, ze względu na opór cieplny dużo szybszy. Coś tu nie gra. Albo pomyliłem się w kalkulacji albo GWC to bzdura albo w wymianie bierze udział większa masa gruntu.

----------


## witek_myslowice

> Bardzo cenię sobie żwirowca, nawet jeśli będzie droższy od rurowego.


Przy cenie żwiru 40zł tona np z Raciborza (spis tel. żwirowni w PL wysle na konto email) żwirowy bedzie o wiele tanszy. Prawie nikt nie liczy koszty humusu i jego rozgarniecia po wykonaniu kilkudziesięciometrowego wykopu. Może być droższy w W-wie gdzie cena żwiru dochodzi do 100zł za tone



> Jeśli mam zrobić budynek wg twojej koncepcji, to nie mogę jednak posadowić GWC pod półmetrową warstwą gruntu.


To jest bez sensu - wystarczy min. 0,1m styropianu. Przy różnicy temperatur żwiru i powietrza zewnętrznego max 25oC nie trzeba wiecej - można wiecej 0,2m np. w Suwałkach. Wg niektórych tu głoszonych teorii izolacja rur z koletora słonecznego powinna wynosić kilkadziesiąt cm - bo rożnica temperatur wynosi kilkadziesiąt oC
Tu jest do pobrania kalkulator liczący potrzebna gr. izolacji w zależności od oczekiwanych parametrów:
http://www.rockwool-rti.pl/serwis+i+...m+kalkulacyjny




> Chcę żwirowca, zaraz pod warstwą 30cm izolacji. Ba, nawet foli PE tam nie dam.


Ze względu na charakterystykę domu grubość izolacji jest OK. Ze względu na wilgoć folia jest niezbędna, beton trzeba na folie a nie na styropian - chyba że przewidujesz coś innego niż beton?



> Stąd jeśli się zdecyduję na żwirowca, to na 100% z porządną "rozbiegówką".


Jeżeli tak zdecydowałes to ja wykonaj. Jednak nie potrzebnie podraża inwestycję. Wystarczy że od str. wlotu powietrza do GWC zaizolujesz ławy i mur fundamentowy



> Wprowadzenie pod dom spowoduje, że podbiję jeszcze o te 2-3oC, ale przede wszystkim nawilżę i oczyszczę powietrze (na tym mi najbardziej zależy).


I to jest najważniejsze. Wszyscy tu liczą pieniądze a zdrowie jest na trzeciorzędnym priorytetem. Nie napisałeś że latem w trakcie upalnych parnych dni powietrze wpada do GWC następuje tzw punk rosy i po żwirze leje się woda spłukując jednocześnie zanieczyszczenia - ten GWC jest bezobsługowy.



> Zaletą żwirowca ulokowanego bezpośrednio pod izolacją jest też to, że nie będzie tam dużej wilgoci (przynajmniej w zimie i okresach przejściowych do temp. ok. 8-10oC), więc i izolacja będzie sucha. Sucha izolacja, to dobra izolacja.


Dlatego konieczna jest folia z obu stron izolacji. W suche dni ok 30min jego pracy wystarczy żeby żwir sie wysuszył



> W lecie natomiast, większość wilgoci wykropli się w rurowcu, więc dużo tej wody pod dom nie wprowadzę.


Z tym sie nie zgodzę - bo powierzchnia styku całej objętości żwiru jest wielokrotnie większa niż powierzchnia rury nawet na odcinku 50m.

----------


## witek_myslowice

> Ja nie bardzo rozumiem, w związku z tym co Adam pisze, jak to możliwe, że taki GWC w ogóle działa.  Po dwóch dniach z kawałkiem obniży się temperatura gruntu o  1 st. Po dwudziestu pięciu o 10 st.


Dlatego Wszystkie GWC potrzebują tzw czas praca/regeneracja w cyklu 16/8h 12/12h - czas regeneracji zależy od rodzaju gruntu rodzimego glina/piasek. Dlatego żwirowy GWC powinno się budować w tzw syjamskim - wiele elementów wspólnych ale jeden wykop (kilkanascie m2) jedna geowłóknina, jedna izolacja i styropian dla obu, dwa złoża żwiru, dwie czerpnie.



> W praktyce spadek temperatury w warstwie gruntu przylegającej do rury będzie, ze względu na opór cieplny dużo szybszy. Coś tu nie gra. Albo pomyliłem się w kalkulacji albo GWC to bzdura albo w wymianie bierze udział większa masa gruntu.


Żwirowy GWC obok budynku otoczony jest z 5 stron gruntem rodzimym i wymiana energii do żwiru następuje bardzo szybko j/w napisałem

----------


## perm

> ...


To raczej ty nie pojąłeś tego co Adam napisał. W odległości większej niż 0.5m od GWC nie odnotowuje się różnicy temperatury. To oznacza, że w wymianie bierze udział tylko objętość o której napisałem. Zakres zmian temperatury jest ograniczony tylko do tej kubatury. Jest to możliwe bo w lecie następuje proces odwrotny. Przy całorocznym przepływie zimnego powietrza (fikcja) kubatura objęta wymianą zwiększyła by się znacznie. Regeneracja, owszem ale w zimie przy - 10? To proste wyliczenie pokazuje, że GWC taki jak założyłem  przez większość czasu jest niewydolny.

----------


## Barth3z

> @Barth3z: dlatego zastanawiam się po co chcesz wydawać aż tyle kasy (sam żwir jak piszesz to 1.900zł) jeśli energetycznie to się nie zwróci, filtrację jak jej tak potrzebujesz, zrobisz i lepiej i taniej odpowiednimi filtrami a z tą wilgotnością to sam się zastanawiam jak będzie gdy EPS będzie cały czas na styku wilgotnego środowiska, no chyba, że EPS tzw. "wodoodporny" ale to kasa znowu?


Podchodząc do tematu tylko pod kątem ekonomi, to chyba żaden GWC nie ma uzasadnienia. Wybieram żwirowy GWC, ponieważ bardzo mi zależy na czystym powietrzu (mam problemy z oddychaniem). Nie chcę też na to wydawać każdej kwoty. żwirowy GWC pod domem jest tani. Boję się ceramicznego, bo widziałem co pojawiło się u Klaudiusza i nikt nie potrafi mu pomóc. Jeśli jednak zdecydowałbym się na ceramiczny, to tak jak pisałem z rozbiegówką. Co by adam nie pisał, działanie na pierwsze rzędy bloczków ceramicznych powietrzem o skrajnych amplitudach od -25oC do + 35oC i skrajnych warunkach wilgotnościwych może nie być dobrym pomysłem.

----------


## perm

> W wymianie bierze udział WODA.


?
To może napisz gdzie popełniłem błąd. Ja się głupio nie upieram, jak zdaje się myślisz. Do Adama mam wielki szacunek ale to mi się po prostu nie zgadza.

----------


## perm

> ...


Czytałem to, oczywiście. Deszczyk.  :smile:  A co z GWC pod domem? A co  z GWC w zimie? Nie ma dostaw deszczyku. Wilgoć zawarta w gruncie zwiększy jego pojemność ale nie na tyle by to miało rację bytu. Bez nieustannej wymiany (deszczyk) te wyliczenia będą aktualne.

----------


## Barth3z

> NATYCHMIAST przestań BREDZIĆ, albo to POKAŻ!!!
> POKAŻ, że w GWC TAK się dzieje!!!
> 
> Dla Ciebie chyba ratunku nie ma...


A dla ciebie jest ?

----------


## Barth3z

> Przy cenie żwiru 40zł tona np z Raciborza (spis tel. żwirowni w PL wysle na konto email) żwirowy bedzie o wiele tanszy. Prawie nikt nie liczy koszty humusu i jego rozgarniecia po wykonaniu kilkudziesięciometrowego wykopu. Może być droższy w W-wie gdzie cena żwiru dochodzi do 100zł za tone


U mnie 48zł netto za tonę. Te 1900zł to koszt pełnej wywrotki wraz z transportem. Przy GWC grzebieniowym (płaski 50m2 o wysokości 30cm) wystarczy na dwa takie GWC. A, że buduję z kumplem bardzo podobne budynki, więc te 1900zł mogę podzielić /2. Nie liczę zaciągnięcia humusu, bo mowa tu o GWC pod domem.




> Ze względu na charakterystykę domu grubość izolacji jest OK. Ze względu na wilgoć folia jest niezbędna, beton trzeba na folie a nie na styropian - chyba że przewidujesz coś innego niż beton?


Samą izolację.




> Dlatego konieczna jest folia z obu stron izolacji. W suche dni ok 30min jego pracy wystarczy żeby żwir sie wysuszył


I co potem jak będzie suchy ?

----------


## Barth3z

> Nie ma co się sprzeczać. Bezsprzecznym faktem pozostaje to, że zanim czegoś nie udowodnisz doświadczalnie lub niepodważalnie matematycznie, to pisanie, że coś wiadomo jest tylko pustosłowiem. Też nie lubię takiego nydarzenia.


A ja nie lubię formy wypowiedzi adama. Czy jego wiedza obliguje go do obrażania rozmówcy ? Jeśli on nie rozumie, że forma jego wypowiedzi jest obraźliwa, a wymaga zrozumienia zjawisk zachodzących w GWC posadowionym pod domem to kto jest idiotą?

----------


## Barth3z

> Albo, jak to pisze w pierwszych postach tego tematu Adam, w gruncie następuje przy udziale wilgoci cały czas transport energii? Nie pomyślałeś o tym?
> Nie wiesz, że w wysyconym GWC (praca ciągła i z dużym wydatkiem) następuje wyraźny spadek wydajności ale wystarczy dać się takiemu GWC zregenerować (po prostu wyłączyć go na jakiś czas) aby powrócił do parametrów pierwotnych?
> Przepływ energii jest stały a w gruncie tej energii jest nieskończenie dużo w porównaniu do potrzeb GWC.
> Kto tego nie pojmuje pisze bzdury jak nydar, któremu się wydaje, że to układ niezmienny.


adam pisał, że przewymiarowanie powoduje się nie trzeba robić przerwy. Załóżmy, że mamy żwirowca i luty 2012 roku - http://www.andretti.pl/wxtempdetail.php?year=2012. Jak ten GWC żwirowy pod domem, przykryty tylko izolacją będzie działał ? Czy mam gwarancję stabilnej sprawności przy pracy 24h/dobe ? Czy żwirowiec 50m2x0,3m będzie wystarczający, żeby w takich warunkach zachować tzw. constans pomiędzy energią czerpaną z gruntu a dostaraczaną do GWC ?

----------


## Barth3z

> Adam ma taką formę, TB siaką, ktoś inny jeszcze jakąś - niech się wstydzi ten co robi, nie ten kto widzi, olewam to, skupiam się na treści a nie formie.


OK, ale tylko teorie. Ode mnie wymaga badań, a ja nie widziałem, żeby sam taki GWC zbudował opomiarował i przedstawił wnioski. Dostał niby na to kasę z UE, ale nie chcę podzielić się wnioskami. Dziwne to wszystko.
A jako inwestor mam konkretne pytania, konkretne wątpliwości. Przedstawiłem jak chcę wykonać swoje GWC (zresztą wg twojej koncepcji, czyli pod izolacją) i piszę o obawach, a ten mnie wyzywa od idiotów, bo nie mam zamiaru zasypać tego GWC pół metrową warstwą gruntu ... Sam też tak nie zrobiłeś, ale masz "jakąś" rozbiegówkę, ale o tym nigdy adam nie pisał. To wszystko się kupy nie trzyma.

----------


## Barth3z

> No właśnie, że nie przewiduje nic innego, po prostu EPS na żwir i tyle.
> 
> Też tak sądzę, bo GWC się wysuszy szybko ale nie EPS.
> Nie pamiętam jak zrobił j-j, czy kładł folię na żwir i dopiero na to EPS ale jak patrzę na fotki to raczej nie (chyba, że napisał, że dał ale nie pokazał tego na zdjęciach).


Uważam, że folia jest zbędna, a wręcz szkodliwa. Ruch powietrza w GWC powoduje wyciąganie tej wilgoci, również z EPS. To jest na plus dla przegrody, ale minus dla GWC, bo mniej sprawny. Folia, i to szczelnie położona jest potrzebna gdy masz instalację nawadniającą GWC. Ty masz taką u siebie ?

----------


## witek_myslowice

> Czytałem to, oczywiście. Deszczyk.  A co z GWC pod domem? A co  z GWC w zimie? Nie ma dostaw deszczyku. Wilgoć zawarta w gruncie zwiększy jego pojemność ale nie na tyle by to miało rację bytu. Bez nieustannej wymiany (deszczyk) te wyliczenia będą aktualne.


To proste, zimą i latem żwirowy GWC obok domu może mieć na żwirze zraszanie w postaci rurek np. Nibco z otworkami - tanie i proste w wykonaniu. Wg potrzeby w ilosci kilku wiader wody można zrosić żwir - rurki sa ułożone na żwirze. Miedzy innymi dlatego warto budować GWC obok domu.

----------


## Barth3z

> Też tak sądzę, bo GWC się wysuszy szybko ale nie EPS.
> Nie pamiętam jak zrobił j-j, czy kładł folię na żwir i dopiero na to EPS ale jak patrzę na fotki to raczej nie (chyba, że napisał, że dał ale nie pokazał tego na zdjęciach).


j-j nie kładł folii, ani pół metra gruntu. Tylko geowłókninę i styro:



> OK. póki co skończyłem w zasadzie żwirowca:
> Są trzy czujniki temp., żwiru przy ścianie zewn. na wlocie (narożnik), wylocie (narożnik) i w środku.
> 
> tak wygląda przed polożeniem na nim geowłókniny:
> 
> 
> 
> Pierwsze założenie geowłókniny:
> 
> ...

----------


## Barth3z

> Ale pisze coś o jakimś betonowym podkładziku. To jest też warstwa paroszczelna.


Tak. To chudziak, jak u ciebie.

----------


## witek_myslowice

> adam pisał, że przewymiarowanie powoduje się nie trzeba robić przerwy. Załóżmy, że mamy żwirowca i luty 2012 roku - http://www.andretti.pl/wxtempdetail.php?year=2012. Jak ten GWC żwirowy pod domem, przykryty tylko izolacją będzie działał ? Czy mam gwarancję stabilnej sprawności przy pracy 24h/dobe ? Czy żwirowiec 50m2x0,3m będzie wystarczający, żeby w takich warunkach zachować tzw. constans pomiędzy energią czerpaną z gruntu a dostaraczaną do GWC ?


"50m2x0,3m" - to za mało
1. 0,3m
2. dla domu powyżej 150m2 
3. jezeli ma pracowac 24h
 (nie wiem czy grunt rodzimy to np piasek czy glina, inny jaki mokry, suchy?)
Tu jest ankieta Inwestora który wykonał żwirowy GWC - akurat ten był wykonany obok domu. Ten ma wymianę energii z gruntem rodzimym z 5 stron. W murach fundamentu wymiana jest z jednej strony ale powierzchnia wymiany ciepła jest bardzo duża bo buduje sie go bardziej płaski (Twój przykład j/w) ze wzgledu na małą wys. murów fundamentowych ale za to pionowa wymiana energii dostarcza jej więcej niż boczna. Różnica może wynosić ok 10-20%
http://taniaklima.pl/files/ankieta3.jpg
Z temp. -25oC przed GWC do +15oC po rekuperatorze

----------


## Barth3z

> Ale wyrażenia typu "wiadomo co się dzieje" itd. nie są sposobem wyrażania wątpliwości czy pytaniem tylko bardzo jednoznacznym stwierdzeniem. Dla mnie w tamtym przypadku niczym nie popartym.
> Ale zostawmy, to nie temat na semantykę..


OK, może za daleko zabrnąłem twierdząc, że "wiadomo co się dzieje", bo badań w tym zakresie nie zrobiłem. Uważam jednak - to jest moje zdanie, że zimne  powietrze o strumieniu 150m3/h zaciągane bezpośrednio do GWC pod izolowaną posadzką nie jest dobrym pomysłem.




> Nie wiem czy potrzebna czy szkodliwa ale zastanawiam się ile tej wilgoci będzie mogło się odłożyć w EPS. Może po prostu wystarczy hydrofobowy albo membrana przepuszczająca parę w jedną str


Albo dajemy paroizolację w postaci porządnie ułożonej folii, albo nie dajemy w ogóle i kładziemy zwykły EPS 100. Tu chodzi o zjawisko ile tej wilgoci w okresie zimowym wyciągasz. Czy rzeczywiście tyle, ile pisze witek ? że po pół godziny GWC będzie suchy jak pieprz ?





> Mam ale nie używam bo nawiewane powietrze zimą było i tak zbyt wilgotne jak dla mnie, wolę takie z dolnej granicy komfortu.
> Za to latem (teraz) jest rewelacyjnie suche co komfortowo wpływa na odczuwalne w domu temperatury.


Nawiewane powietrze masz bardzo wilgotne (prawie 100%). Dopiero podgrzane w domu zwiększa swoją pojemność i spada jego wilgotność.

----------


## Barth3z

> "50m2x0,3m" - to za mało


adam pisał, że dla ceramicznego wystarczy 1/8 powierzchni domu. A ja chcę dać 1/3-1/2,5. Za mało ?




> 3. jezeli ma pracowac 24h
>  (nie wiem czy grunt rodzimy to np piasek czy glina, inny jaki mokry, suchy?)


suchy piach

----------


## Barth3z

cd. j-j'a:



> Właśnie nie daję folii po dyskusji w temacie, bo w sumie nie jest ona mi potrezbna
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/czy-potrz...at,t123995.htm
> 
> Na geowłókninę na początku chcialem dać tylko piasek jako podkład (5-6 cm) ale stwierdziłem że to cieńko jak na piasek i nie chciałbym aby jakikolwiek piasek dostal się do żwiru od góry.
> Normalnie w GWC daje sie styro na żwir, ja tak nie chcę aby nie powgniatać styro bo żwir jednak jest wystający.
> Stąd pomysł 5-6 cm podkladu na geowlókninę.

----------


## Barth3z

> Kwestia semantyki znowu - szukasz ideału energetycznego czy rozwiązania najbardziej ekonomicznego?


Teraz to nie kwestia semantyki, tylko czytania co już pisałem. Jak pisałem wcześniej: tani i max korzyści. Aby był tani należy go ulokować między fundamentami, bo prace ziemne i styro masz niejako za free. A że planuję wysokość ściany fundamentowej na 30cm, to pozostaje mi usadowić GWC między ławami. Podtrzymuję też swoje obawy:
1. Z uwagi, iż nie będzie nad GWC nic innego oprócz styro obawiam się, że chłodne powietrze przelatujące przez GWC zwiększa straty do podłogi. Niech to będzie w twoim przypadku 3,25zł/rok. Jeśli zdecyduję się na taki GWC, to u mnie będzie pod połową domu,czyli 6,50zł/rok
2. Obawiam się, że chłodne, a raczej zmienne temperatorowo i wilgotnościowo zaciągane powietrze do maxowego GWC może niekorzystnie wpływać na stabilność bloczków ceramicznych (nie chciałbym mieć to co Klaudiusz).
Stąd rozbiegówka. Przy okazji mogę odstawić czerpnię w ustronne miejsce.
Zastanawiam się również nad tym, czy nie bawić się w przełączanie czerpni i jechać cały rok na powietrzu z GWC. A w mroźne i upalne dni wyłaczać wentylację na 2-3godz. podczas nieobecności celem regeneracji GWC.




> Ja wyciągam bardzo duże ilości zimą bo wilgotność w domu wzrasta bardzo, jak dla mnie za bardzo. Ale GWC raczej przy normalnym użytkowaniu zimą (~100m3/h) nie wysuszysz bo grunt cały czas tę wodę/parę dostarcza.


U mnie to raczej bedzie 120-150m3/h.




> Dokładnie. Nawiewam teraz 16~17stC i ~90% co dla domowych 23~24stC oznacza ~60% gdy na zewnątrz jest też pod ~90% ale za to 25stC i więcej.


90% wilgotności przy 25oC? Chyba, że podczas deszczu.

----------


## miloszenko

Barth3z, nie uwazasz, ze inwestowanie tysiecy PLN zeby zaoszczedzic kilka to juz lekka przesada?

Reku z odpowiednia automatyka zrobi swoje, zadnych ekstra wydatkow, zadnych ekstra strat, jak dobrze zabezpieczysz przed sloncem to i potrzeby chlodnicze niewielkie...

Musisz miec ta jedna rzecz wiecej w domu o ktora trzeba sie martwi? Czy jej nie zalewa, czy strat do gruntu nie zwieksza? Czy dziala optymalnie? Czy mrowki makykow nie wynosza?  :big tongue: 

Czyste powietrze w domu zalatwiasz filtrem w reku i po temacie. Pozostale kwiestie a kilka zł sa niewarte pisania, tzn. mało warte zachodu jak dla mnie.

Lepiej wyszedlbys na tym, zeby wszystkich domownikow odzwyczaic od wietrzenia domu otwieraniem okien zima  :big tongue:

----------


## Barth3z

Ale co w tym drogiego ? 1900zł za ok. 30-35 ton żwiru filtracyjnego ? I okazuje się, że tych 35 ton to na dwa domy wystarczy, czyli po 950zł plus rurki PCV SN8.
A żwirowiec to nie to samo co filtry. On znacznie skuteczniej niweluje zapachy i pyłki w powietrzu niż takie filtry HEPA czy węglowe. Poza tym filtry trzeba wymieniać, kupować nowe, a w takim - jak witek pisze - nie trzeba robić nic.
Swego czasu myślałem nad żwirowcem nawet poza domem. Później wpadłem na ten grzebieniowy i mi się spodobał.

----------


## miloszenko

> Ale co w tym drogiego ? 1900zł za ok. 30-35 ton żwiru filtracyjnego ? I okazuje się, że tych 35 ton to na dwa domy wystarczy, czyli po 950zł plus rurki PCV SN8.
> A żwirowiec to nie to samo co filtry. On znacznie skuteczniej niweluje zapachy i pyłki w powietrzu niż takie filtry HEPA czy węglowe. Poza tym filtry trzeba wymieniać, kupować nowe, a w takim - jak witek pisze - nie trzeba robić nic.
> Swego czasu myślałem nad żwirowcem nawet poza domem. Później wpadłem na ten grzebieniowy i mi się spodobał.


A jakas przepustnica? Rury poza domem wliczyles? Ten zwir bedzie w piachu lezal czy w jakiejs wlokninie?

----------


## Barth3z

> A jakas przepustnica? Rury poza domem wliczyles? Ten zwir bedzie w piachu lezal czy w jakiejs wlokninie?


No właśnie nie chcę przepustnicy. Cały czas na GWC.
Rury poza dom wyprowadzam tak ja pisałem. Żwir bedzie na geowłókninie.

Ale czemu o to pytasz ? Chyba nie myślisz, że ja buduje GWC, tylko po to żeby te 6zł/rok zaoszczędzić ???

----------


## Barth3z

> To najtaniej zrobiłbyś jakiś meander rury pod fundamentem, nawet w przypadku rury zakopałbyś ją te pół m i po temacie. Ten żwir, robota przy nim, rozbiegówka 20m itd. - kupa kasy a efekt praktycznie ten sam.


950zł + rozbiegówka to kupa kasy ???




> Znowu się ślizgasz. Jedni badali, że jest ok, inni, że nawet tam coś może się urodzić (vel przykład klaudiusza_x), jedni mówią, że to ok ale witek to robi komercyjnie, inni odradzają itp. itd. Dlatego kategoryczne twierdzenie, że to lepsze niż filtry jest na pewno na wyrost.


No ja nie mogę ... Prościej napisać nie potrafię. Jeśli mam wybierać to wolę GWC żwirowe od rurowego ze względu na mniejsze opory tłoczenia, nawilżanie w zimie, oczyszczenie powietrza itp...




> Albo 4 No bo większy GWC niby 2x ale wydatek tylko 1,5x. No i grubszy więc uwarstwienie powietrza inne - u góry cieplejsze...  Widzisz - dywagacje.


No i ? Nie bardzo wiem o co chodzi. Chcesz mnie odwieść od GWC czy zachęcić ? Do jakiego mnie namiasz - żwirowego, maxowego czy rurowego ? Z rozbiegówką, bez ? Z pół metrową warstwą gruntu, z chudziakiem, z folią ?

----------


## adam_mk

Wyjaśnię.
Powoli, spokojnie.
Jak potrzeba - DRUKOWANYMI!

Istnieją słowa, których znaczenie jest jedno-jednoznaczne.
Tłumaczę: Takie słowa, które ZAWSZE i NA CAŁYM ŚWIECIE mają tylko JEDNO znaczenie.
Zwykle są to terminy z zakresu fizyki, matematyki, techniki - dziedzin ścisłych.
Przykładem takiego pojęcia jest "ciepło utajone" lub inaczej "ciepło przemiany fazowej".
Jak ktoś nie wiedział, że "takie coś" istnieje, a właśnie się dowiedział - jest dobrze.
Jak ktoś wiedział, że jest takie zjawisko i mówiono mu, napisano, wyczytał - na czym polega - też jest dobrze.
Ale jak ktoś twierdzi, że ZNA to zjawisko, potem pisze jawne bzdury zadające kłam stwierdzeniu- że zna - jest ignorantem.
MOŻNA mu zwrócić uwagę na popełniany błąd raz, kilka razy...
Ale jak ten sam błąd braku wiedzy pomimo napomnień powtarza w nieskończoność - jest tak ograniczony umysłowo, ze WCALE niezdolny do kombinatoryki - jest po prostu idiotą!
Dla wyjaśnienia - idiota to też termin ŚCISŁY!

Przy okazji pytanie: KOGO nazwałem idiotą?
Nie interesuje mnie - kto tak się poczuł...
Zwykle w zdaniach warunkowych umieszczam takie określenia...
Jest jakiś cel.
Jest kilka sposobów jego osiągnięcia.
Jest także jakiś JEDYNY sposób, który to uniemożliwia.
Jeżeli w drodze do celu ktoś wybiera taki, który osiągnięcie celu uniemożliwia - jest IDIOTĄ.
Jest ktoś, kto się z tym nie zgadza?

Jak czytane zdanie wydaje się komuś niejasne - powinien przeczytać je raz jeszcze, wolniej.
Jak nie pomaga, rozebrać na kawałki i poszukać co znaczą.
Potem poskładać całość i ponownie przeczytać zdanie, które TERAZ stanie się zrozumiałe.
Czy to takie trudne?


Napisałem, zgodnie z poczynionymi obserwacjami, że w odległości ponad 0,5m od zakopanej rury GWC zmiany temperatury są bardzo malutkie i bardziej zależą od długotrwałej tendencji pogodowej aniżeli od tego, co robimy z wnętrzem tej rury.

Wyjaśniam to, co być może umknęło uwadze...
Rura fi 160 ma obwód liczony w cm - 2 x pi x r = 2 x 3.14 x 8 = 50,24cm.
"RURA" pomiaru w odległości 50cm od rury GWC ma obwodu 2 x pi x (R+ :cool:  = 364,24cm (na tym okręgu, okręgu o TAKIEJ długości zmiany są nieistotne)
Wyobraźmy sobie 1mb rurowego GWC.
Fi 160 ścianka stykająca się z powietrzem powierzchnię ma 50,24 x 100 = 5024cm2
"RURA" pomiarowa ma powierzchnię 354,24 x 100 = 35424cm2
Ile razy jest większa ta powierzchnia, przez którą ciepło "napływa" w stosunku do tej, którą "wypływa"?
35424/5024 = 7,05 raza.
Przypomnieć, że obszar oddający ciepło ma też gęstość wielokrotnie większą od powietrza?
Także ciepło właściwe...
Także pojemność cieplną...
Strumień ciepła napływający zewsząd w miejsce "próżni" energetycznej czynionej przez rurę GWC w odległości pół metra od ścianki tej rury jest mały, wręcz pomijalnie mały. 

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Fizyka
Energia, pola, światłość itp.
Mamy źródło punktowe, z którego/do którego energia wpływa/wypływa.
Liczona w punkcie odległym o r wynosi K x r2 gdzie K jest współczynnikiem.
Maleje z kwadratem odległości...
Było...

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

a ja nie widziałem, żeby sam taki GWC zbudował opomiarował i przedstawił wnioski. Dostał niby na to kasę z UE, ale nie chcę podzielić się wnioskami. Dziwne to wszystko."

Nie dziwne.
Komercyjne...
Jest firma, która SOBIE załatwiła granta (kasę z Unii)
MNIE poproszono o badania naukowe (nie gratis!)
No i... 2 lata dręczyliśmy problem!
Wyniki są TEJ FIRMY!
Dzielę się tu tym - co jest MOJE!
(i czym mogę, bez łamania cudzych praw)
Dziwne?
No może... Bo... uczciwe?

Adam M.

----------


## Barth3z

> Jest firma, która SOBIE załatwiła granta (kasę z Unii)
> MNIE poproszono o badania naukowe (nie gratis!)
> No i... 2 lata dręczyliśmy problem!
> Wyniki są TEJ FIRMY!
> Dzielę się tu tym - co jest MOJE!
> (i czym mogę, bez łamania cudzych praw)
> Dziwne?
> No może... Bo... uczciwe?


A jaki cel ma ta firma, żeby nie publikować wyników badań? I co stracą jeśli powiedziałbyś jakie temperatury występują w takim GWC. Nie musisz publikować nazwy firmy. Dla potencjalnego inwestora to bardzo przydatna informacja, tym bardziej, że przekonałaby go do zainwestowania w taki GWC. Chyba, że wyniki badań dyskryminują takie rozwiązanie, ale chyba byś wtedy w ogóle o tym nie pisał.

----------


## Barth3z

> Wyjaśnię.
> ...


Adam, podałem Ci dane i sposób w jaki chciałbym wykonać swoje GWC. Przestawiłem swoje obawy (które dalej podtrzymuję) pisząc o nich. Co zrobiłem źle, że tak Cię to wszystko zdenerwowało?

Oto wersja rysunkowa, może będzie łatwiej:

a planuję coś takiego:

chociaż ze względu na koszty nie wiem czy pojawią się tzw. grzebienie.

Jakie błędy w tym wykonaniu popełniam. Jeden już wiem, brak 0,5m zasypki nad GWC. Ale jej nie będzie, bo nie mam takiej możliwości. Jakie zatem brak tej warstwy gruntu wpłynie na GWC, na dom itp. Jakie różnice będą w stratach przez podłogę dla domu z GWC i bez GWC.

PS. Następnym razem sprawdź znaczenie słowa "idiota" zanim się nim posłużysz.

----------


## grzes124

> No teraz od kilku dni tak jest http://www.meteo.pl/um/php/meteorogr...name=Wroc%B3aw


Teraz jest wilgotność duża ale też temp nie wysoka. Ze wzrostem temp wilgotność spada, co potwierdzają wykresy więc Barth3z ma racje.

----------


## witek_myslowice

> adam pisał, że dla ceramicznego wystarczy 1/8 powierzchni domu. A ja chcę dać 1/3-1/2,5. Za mało ?
> suchy piach


Dane które wyżej podałem dotyczą żwirowego GWC - przepraszam że tego nie zaznaczyłem

----------


## witek_myslowice

> Ten żwir, robota przy nim, rozbiegówka 20m itd. - kupa kasy a efekt praktycznie ten sam.


Żwirowy też można budowac w murach fundamentowych.
Zwirowy GWC nie potrzebuje rozbiegówki - kto to wymyslił???
Żwirowy GWC jest bezobsługowym filtrem żwirowym,  ludzie zapominaja że go mają. Nie trzeba czyścić rur, nie trzeba odprowadzac skroplin - w trakcie deszczu jest tego bardzo dużo.
Tu jest polemika nt rurowego i żwirowego GWC:
http://taniaklima.pl/?p=p_7&sName=ru...rowy-co-wybrac

----------


## Barth3z

> Dane które wyżej podałem dotyczą żwirowego GWC - przepraszam że tego nie zaznaczyłem


Ale ty podajesz m2, ale nie wiem dla jakiej wysokości. Ja też mówię o żwirowym 50m2 ale o wysokości jedynie 30cm.




> Żwirowy też można budowac w murach fundamentowych.
> Zwirowy GWC nie potrzebuje rozbiegówki - kto to wymyslił???


Ja. Dotyczy GWC montowanego zaraz pod izolacją podłogi.

----------


## witek_myslowice

> Ale ty podajesz m2, ale nie wiem dla jakiej wysokości. Ja też mówię o żwirowym 50m2 ale o wysokości jedynie 30cm.
> Ja. Dotyczy GWC montowanego zaraz pod izolacją podłogi.


Jaka jest odleglosc od posadowienia lawy fundamentowej do "izolacji podłogi". Przy okazji żwiru nie wolno zageszczac zeby powietrze mialo swobodny przepływ.
50m2 - poziomo - przez jak długa warstwe zwiru powietrze ma przechodzic od zasilania do jego odbioru - 50m2 to info nie kompletne?

----------


## Barth3z

> Jaka jest odleglosc od posadowienia lawy fundamentowej do "izolacji podłogi".


Jak widać na rysunku izolacja praktycznie styka się z ławą.




> Przy okazji żwiru nie wolno zageszczac zeby powietrze mialo swobodny przepływ.


Żwiru filtracyjnego zabardzo się nie zagęści. Chicałem tylko ubić, żeby w miarę równy poziom uzyskać.




> 50m2 - poziomo - przez jak długa warstwe zwiru powietrze ma przechodzic od zasilania do jego odbioru - 50m2 to info nie kompletne?


ok. 6metrów.

----------


## witek_myslowice

> Jak widać na rysunku izolacja praktycznie styka się z ławą.
> Żwiru filtracyjnego za bardzo się nie zagęści. Chicałem tylko ubić, żeby w miarę równy poziom uzyskać.
> ok. 6metrów.


A ten dom to uzytkowo 150m2 czy 200m2. Jakie sa Twoje preferencje tylko wentylacja czy ma byc tez klima dla całego budynku lub wybranych fragmentów. Czy jest poddasze z oknami połaciowymi? Najlepiej gdybyś wypełnił ankiete doboru wydajności żwirowego GWC. 
http://taniaklima.pl/?p=p_56&sName=chce-budowac-gwc
Jeżeli w pełni wykorzystasz dla GWC te 15m3 - tyle Masz do dyspozycji to można wykonać pojedynczy GWC na wydajność > 400m3 - bo grunt rodzimy to suchy piasek.
6m to zbyt dużo. Z powietrzem po max 3m nic sie juz prawie nie dzieje nie ma sesu pchać/ssać go dalej - tylko opory wzrastaja - ma być max latem 120Pa zimą przy wielokrotnie mniejszej wydajności ok 50Pa. Nie ubijać grabić do poziomu - podobnie jak trawnik sznurkiem trzymac poziom - to jest TYLKO 0,3m

----------


## adam_mk

GWC żwirowe może mieć i 600Pa...
Jak się kto "postara"...

Adam M.

----------


## nydar

Staram się zrozumieć ,,co autor miał na myśli" i nie wychodzi . 
Wyobrażam sobie fundament jako odwróconą zaizolowaną skrzynię  100cm wysoką  i przykładowo o powierzchni 100m2. W połowie wysokości mamy wymiennik-GWC . W styczniu w tym wymienniku podgrzewamy powietrze (100m3/h) o średnio 6oC, uzyskując +/- +3oC jak nie więcej . Energia przejęta z gruntu to ok.150kWh . Tymczasem grunt w obrębie fundamentu na każdy 1oC ,posiada ok.50kWh. 
Najpierw schładza się grunt w obrębie fundamentu a po dojściu do temp. niższych warstw zaczyna pobierać z nich energię poprzez przewodzenie  i odparowanie wilgoci . Przy przewodzeniu ,sprawa jasna ,bo przewodząc w kierunku GWC, obniża się temp. niższych warstw. Przy parowaniu też wydaje się jasna , grunt parując oddaje energię ale przy okazji pozbywania się pary wodnej , ochładza się. Oba te zjawiska mają miejsce przy GWC przeponowym jak i  bezprzeponowym . I tu i tu , energia przejmowana jest przez przewodzenie  ale i parowanie.
Skąd zatem przeświadczenie ,że GWC pod domem nie generuje zwiększonych strat przez izolację posadzki .
Argument,że Adam badał ,ale nie może powiedzieć , to można powiedzieć,że nie argument. 
Pozostaje kszhanienie,że problem nie istnieje. 
Nie wspomnę o sprawie wilgotności izolacji leżącej bezpośrednio na  GWC maxowym , bo to jest kuriozalna figura polegająca na schładzaniu izolacji w atmosferze 100% wilgotności.

----------


## adam_mk

"A jaki cel ma ta firma, żeby nie publikować wyników badań? I co stracą jeśli powiedziałbyś jakie temperatury występują w takim GWC."

Mniemasz, kombinujesz, jak koń pod górę... Tworzysz teorie, które się kupy-dupy nie trzymają bazując na dawno zapomnianej wiedzy szkolnej...
Koniecznie chcesz WIEDZIEĆ!!!
- Po to, aby móc zbudować GWC DOBRZE!

Mam propozycję:
Załatw granta z Unii czy skąd chcesz, lub ZA WŁASNE PIENIĄDZE uruchom program zdobywania potrzebnej Ci wiedzy!
Ja chętnie, za przyzwoite TWOJE pieniądze wykonam potrzebne badania, opracuję system opomiarowania, postawie i zweryfikuję KILKA teorii...
Któraś okaże się najbliższa rzeczywistości (wynikom pomiarów).
Po zakończeniu jakichś dwóch czy trzech lat prac - będziesz absolutnym autorytetem w tej dziedzinie i "GWC idealne" zaprojektujesz dla dowolnej lokalizacji, wielkości, gruntu, warunków wodnych...

A WTEDY (patrz własne pytanie) OPUBLIKUJ TO TUTAJ, ABY WSZYSCY BEZ WYSIŁKU, NATYCHMIAST MIELI DOSTĘP DO TYCH CENNYCH WIADOMOŚCI!

Wchodzisz w ten interes?
Kiedy zaczynamy?
 :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

nydar
Dołącz do granta!
ZROZUMIESZ czemu tak się dzieje!
 :Lol: 
Na razie - bredzisz.

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

"Adam, podałem Ci dane i sposób w jaki chciałbym wykonać swoje GWC. Przestawiłem swoje obawy (które dalej podtrzymuję) pisząc o nich. *Co zrobiłem źle, że tak Cię to wszystko zdenerwowało?*

Zaprzeczasz ogólnie i DOBRZE poznanym zjawiskom.
Nie używasz rozumu do rozstrzygnięcia - co tu jest prawdą a co fałszem - w twierdzeniach jakie padają.
Nie starasz się zdobyć wiedzy o problemie
Masz net, google, wiki... Nie weryfikujesz tego co twierdzą inni i Ty sam.
Olewasz kompletnie układ miar SI (obowiązujący)
Wszystko co Ci "nie pasuje" uważasz za fałsz.
Powtarzasz to samo (jak nydar) po 1000 razy czekając na to, aż stanie się PRAWDĄ.
Nie stanie się... nie w ten sposób...

Adam M.

----------


## nydar

> nydar
> Dołącz do granta!
> ZROZUMIESZ czemu tak się dzieje!
> 
> Na razie - bredzisz.
> 
> Adam M.


Myślisz,że powinienem dilera zmienić ? 
A może wystarczy na sznurku czujnik temp. wpuścić do GWC rurowego i zimą poprzesuwać  w różne miejsca na długości . Wyłączyć od czasu do czasu GWC  i obserwować. Może  i granta nie będzie potrzeba? 
Może wystarczy porównać temp. pod posadzką w budynku ,gdzie takiego cuda jak GWC brak ,  z temp. pod posadzką budynku który GWC posiada.
Tu naprawdę nie potrzeba doktoratu i trzech lat badań . Porównać wystarczy dwa budynki .Jeden z  i drugi bez. 
No ale można napisać ,,bredzisz "
Taka forma nowa . Argument - bredzisz  .Uważam,że....... -bredzisz  .Jestem przekonany o ........ -bredzisz. 
Jestem wiedzą absolutną - tak master. 
Bredzisz.

----------


## adam_mk

Przecież zgodziłem się na Twoje pomysły...
ZBUDUJMY DWA IDENTYCZNE budynki tak samo ocieplone i tak samo ogrzewane na sąsiednich działkach, tak samo ustawione do stron swiata i nie zacienione.
Pod jednym będzie GWC pod drugim - nie.
Pod oba napchamy W TAKI SAM SPOSÓB termometrów, uruchomimy pomiar i poczekamy na zimę.
Wiosna wszystko będzie jasne!

To kiedy zaczynamy?

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

"A może wystarczy na sznurku ..."

Nie wystarczy!
Za mało się dowiesz...

Adam M.

----------


## nydar

Nie potrzebuję wiedzy z dokładnością 0,1oC bo w warunkach domu jest to zbędne. Sznurek daje obraz  . Sytuacje nieprzewidywalne-życiowe dają pewność. 
Musiałem przesunąć czerpnię bliżej domu z powodu zmiany koncepcji zagospodarowania terenu. Jak to bywa, z lenistwa, nie odsunąłem  .Mimo,że z czerpni fi 160, rura schodzi na +/- 1m, przy nędznej wymianie 75m3/h , pomieszczenie  przy czerpni,było najzimniejsze w domu  . A była to jedna z cieplejszych zim jakie pamiętam . 
Jeżeli nie przedstawisz bardziej szczegółowych danych,to dalsza dyskusja będzie typowym kszhanieniem . Gadaniem o niczym -kszhanieniem.
Myślę,że te dane nie są  dla publicznego wglądu, bo tych co mają GWC pod domem niechybnie by szlag trafił.

----------


## adam_mk

"Sznurek daje obraz ."

NO COMMENTS!

Adam M.

----------


## nydar

Kszhanisz jak zwykle . Zacznij coś z sensem .

,,Co ty na to?

Nie bez udziału świadomości dałeś radiator betonowy. Zresztą gdzie indziej piszesz,że nie używasz GWC . Zdecyduj się w końcu. Na razie to kszhanisz. 
a jak trafisz łosia co uwierzy ,że nie wychładza, to dobrze. Zarobisz parę złotych na niewiedzy.Przecież twierdzisz,że GWC tak na prawdę to mija się z celem . O co ci chodzi ? Nie używasz a zrobiłeś .Nie schładza bo nie używasz.?
Pogubiłem się w twoich zeznaniach.
Napisz  raz a otwarcie. Ma sens GWC wg.ciebie,czy to knot?
Póki co to wszystko ci się pieprzy . Jak z tą wilg. 90% i temp. 25oC. 
Ogarnij się. Co by z sensem chociaż było.
Póki co to jedno wielkie kszhanienie głupot.

----------


## adam_mk

No i właśnie masz okazję to udowodnić w sposób niepodważalny!
KIEDY zaczynasz finansować eksperyment?

Zrobię Ci go...

Adam M.

----------


## nydar

> "Sznurek daje obraz ."
> 
> NO COMMENTS!
> 
> Adam M.


Nie dziwię się kszhanienu kszhu bo on tak ma ale ty wystawiasz ,było nie było autorytet na durne dyskusje.
Masz argumenty to podaj . Nie masz to zamilcz i zachowaj autorytet.
Podaj fakty ,czy badania ,że mijam się z prawdą.
Na razie ta dyskusja sprowadza się do tego ,kto ma dłuższego. 
Podpowiem .
Odpuść ,temat schładzania ucichnie,a wy nadal będziecie inwestorom kit wciskać..
Ty masz badania których nikt nie widział. Ja ze swoim ulubionym urządzeniem -GWC ,żyję trzeci rok i obserwuję bo lubię.

----------


## nydar

> No i właśnie masz okazję to udowodnić w sposób niepodważalny!
> KIEDY zaczynasz finansować eksperyment?
> 
> Zrobię Ci go...
> 
> Adam M.


To już jest retoryka TB.
Idę kosić trawnik .

----------


## adam_mk

No, tyle to my już wiemy, ze po zmroku idzie ci to doskonale...
 :Lol: 
Co ze sprawdzaniem tez, które postawiłeś?
Weryfikujemy je?

Adam M.

----------


## nydar

A widzisz,nie widzisz możliwości .
Daj z dwa trzy halogeny na ogród nocą i zgaś światło w domu .Przy założeniu że masz przeszkloną ścianę. Widziałeś kosmos w pigułce?
Weryfikujemy. Jedziesz. :big grin:

----------


## adam_mk

"Idę kosić trawnik . "

HA!

Fugas chrustas!
 :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## nydar

Betonowa wylewka to radiator. Radiator to takie ,jak by to powiedzieć byś zrozumiał,coś,co rozprasza energię cieplną. Twój laptop to ma. Takie aluminiowe .Na ogół z prawej strony lapka jest cieplej . Rozprasza.
Zadałeś pytanie,to odpowiedziałem.Wylewka jak zresztą sam kiedyś pisałeś jest radiatorem i to niezłym. Na zdjęciach IR niewiele zobaczysz.Nie wierzysz? Zapytaj Adama.

ps. Jak ci się podoba pomysł na oświetlenie nocą ogrodu halogenami. Dla nastroju oczywiście. Nie dla koszt/efekt?

----------


## nydar

> "Idę kosić trawnik . "
> 
> HA!
> 
> Fugas chrustas!
> 
> 
> Adam M.


Coś o weryfikacji pisałeś a nie o ucieczce w krzaki . Weryfikuj .Nie uciekaj w chaszcze.

----------


## nydar

> Twoja bezmyślność jest porażająca!
> To tak jakbym napisał, że w kosmosie jest planeta z nydarami półgłówkami a teraz:
> 
> 
> 
> ps. co to za trawnik albo kosić też nie potrafisz, że musisz codziennie to robić? Nie wolałbyś się w tym czasie choć trochę dokształcić?


Nie podzielam opinii Adama,że jesteś idiotą ale powiem ci ,że angielskie trawniki,te dobre wymagają koszenia co dwa trzy dni. Tak z trzysta lat i są angielskie. Ja jestem tym  w rodzinie co chce mieć angielski. 
O szczegóły pisz na priwa.

----------


## nydar

No dobra chłopaki. Pokonaliście mnie doświadczeniem . To taka fraza ,,nie dyskutuj z....... bo pokona cię doświadczeniem".
Parę liczb,fakcików i pokonacie.Wróć. Pokonasz Adamie. O kszhu ,cóż ,to taki forumowy koloryt.

----------


## nydar

,,Dlaczego zatem mój chudziak ma taką samą temp.?,,

Może dla tego bo go nie używałeś ,co sam byłeś uprzejmy napisać,a może betonowa wylewka ze swoim wsp. przewodzenia ciepła  jest jednak doskonałym radiatorem.A może po prostu łżesz dla swoich potrzeb?

----------


## nydar

> Dostałeś fakty. Nie uciekaj od nich jak tchórz. Gdzie te straty? Ile niby wynoszą w PLN?


Jakie fakty Panowie przedstawili oprócz niby grantu na niby badania?Weź ty się w czerep puknij.Otrzeźwiej i dilera zmień.
Twoje fakty? Raz piszesz,że masz,drugim razem ,że nie używasz. Nie pij. Fakty ci się mylą.

----------


## nydar

> Używany był intensywnie, aż za bardzo aby łatwiej wykryć ewent. straty, parametry betonu znasz więc nie bredź a do kłamstw nie muszę się uciekać tak jak ty.
> Masz fakty. Dlaczego zatem nie widać różnic?


Bo płyta betonowa jest radiatorem .A czemu jesteś idiotą to musisz spytać Adama. On wyłuszczył . GWC pod izolacją posadzki to idiotyzm. 
Dobranoc. Miłych snów-przemyśleń.

ps. Tak jak radziłeś zapisałem się do wieczorówki.Jak skończę(wybrałem przyspieszony kurs bo IQ powyżej 40)to cię zeżrę.

----------


## nydar

Jaki jest powód,że za tobą ciągnie się rynsztok ?
Wracając do meritum ,choć z tobą to niemożliwe, Powietrze w styczniu potrzebuje po przejściu przez GWC pobrać z gruntu 150-200kWh. Grunt pod domem na każdy 1oC ma zakumulowane 50kWh. Zamiast uprawiać swoje ulubione kszhanienie  spróbuj to podważyć.Dasz radę ? Dla przypomnienia. Zima to nie tylko styczeń.

----------


## adam_mk

Strata czasu...
Bredzisz.
Palcem Ci pokazują gdzie i w jaki sposób, a Ty dalej swoje.
A wypadałoby pomyśleć i uściślić wypowiedzi.

" Powietrze w styczniu potrzebuje po przejściu przez GWC pobrać z gruntu 150-200kWh.|
W Suwałkach czy pod Wrocławiem?
Której zimy?

"Grunt pod domem na każdy 1oC ma zakumulowane 50kWh."
Zupełnie niezależnie od tego - jaki grunt i w której części kraju?
Uniwersalny jakiś ten Twój grunt...

" spróbuj to podważyć.Dasz radę ?"
Tu nie ma czego podważać...
To leży od samego początku.

Adam M.

----------


## autorus

Hi hi.  :smile:  pozdrawiam kolegę Adama  :smile:

----------


## nydar

Takie tam brednie innych.
Pytanie :
,,Czy warto wykonać GWC pod budynkiem, np. pod garażem? Widziałem na targach budowlanych takie rozwiązanie, ale zastanawiam się, czy nie grozi to jakimiś problemami? Podobno rurowy GWC bywa też zakopywany w wykopie fundamentu.,,


Odpowiedź eksperta:
 Umieszczenie gruntowego wymiennika ciepła pod budynkiem, można rozważać jedynie ze względu na stosunkowo łatwe wykonanie, natomiast nie będzie to miało wpływu na poprawę bilansu cieplnego domu. 

Zimne powietrze doprowadzone do strefy fundamentowej będzie po prostu schładzało grunt, co w efekcie spowoduje zwiększenie różnicy temperatury między podłogą a podłożem i – niezależnie od grubości izolacji podpodłogowej – zwiększy się ucieczka ciepła. 

Oczywiście, wpływ GWC na rozkład temperatury zależeć będzie od intensywności przepływu powietrza wentylacyjnego, ale z pewnością nie uzyskamy w ten sposób odczuwalnej ilości dodatkowej darmowej energii. Podstawowy problem polega na tym, że termiczna regeneracja płytkich warstw gruntu następuje "od góry", w wyniku działania deszczu i słońca, a pod budynkiem to niemożliwe. 

W skrajnie niekorzystnych warunkach, może też dojść do pogłębienia się strefy przemarzania gruntu, co przy podłożach wysadzinowych i miejscowym zamarznięciu może spowodować deformację fundamentu i pojawienie się pęknięć na ścianach.

----------


## Barth3z

> A ten dom to uzytkowo 150m2 czy 200m2. Jakie sa Twoje preferencje tylko wentylacja czy ma byc tez klima dla całego budynku lub wybranych fragmentów. Czy jest poddasze z oknami połaciowymi? Najlepiej gdybyś wypełnił ankiete doboru wydajności żwirowego GWC.


Dom 150m2 p.u. Z GWC dostępnych na rynku wybieram żwirowe, że względu na jego zalety. Raczej nie będę dobierał GWC pod kątem klimatyzowania w lecie. Dom poarterowy, bliski pasywnemu bez okiem połaciowych. W okresie letnim przez 4 godziny największego upału okna będą osłonięte okapem w 100%.




> Jeżeli w pełni wykorzystasz dla GWC te 15m3 - tyle Masz do dyspozycji to można wykonać pojedynczy GWC na wydajność > 400m3 - bo grunt rodzimy to suchy piasek.


Dlaczego wymiary żwirowca podaje się w m3 ? OK, dla GWC kopanego obok domu można tak podawać, ale pod domem ?




> 6m to zbyt dużo. Z powietrzem po max 3m nic sie juz prawie nie dzieje nie ma sesu pchać/ssać go dalej - tylko opory wzrastaja - ma być max latem 120Pa zimą przy wielokrotnie mniejszej wydajności ok 50Pa.


Skąd te 120Pa? Liczył to ktoś ? Z tego co adam pisał, GWC żwirowy opory ma bardzo małe.




> Nie ubijać grabić do poziomu - podobnie jak trawnik sznurkiem trzymac poziom - to jest TYLKO 0,3m


Jeśli ma być pod domem, to raczej warto zagęścić.




> Plus geowłóknina, robota itp. itd. - połowa ceny samsunga?


Nie można porównywać GWC do ppci. GWC chcę zbudować m.in. po to, aby reku nie zamarzał, abym nie musiał kupować grzałki i robić do tego sterowania, ponieważ reku chcę "tymi recami" zbudować. ppci nie nawilża i pobiera prąd. GWC pobiera tyle prądu o ile się zwiększy obciążenie wentylatorów ze względu na dodatkowe opory GWC. No i w żwirowcu mamy filtrowanie powietrze przed wejściem do domu.




> Każdy rozsądnie myślący nie zdradza wyników swoich badań jeśli chce osiągnąć przewagę konkurencyjną. Takie wyniki pozwalają na opracowanie lepszych od konkurencji rozwiązań.


To po co adam założył ten wątek ?




> Nie wiem, albo ja nie doczytałem albo ktoś czegoś nie rozumie - Adam pisał o tej "zasypce" w przypadku rury.


Odpisał mi: _"Jak masz zamiar tak zbudować GWC aby go nie przykryć półmetrową warstwą gruntu a na to chudziak i termoizolacja - jesteś idiotą!"_ a ja nie mówiłem o rurowcu, tylko żwirowcu.




> J-j tak ma, Barth3z tak chce - obawy, nie ważne czy uzasadnione czy nie, o zbytnie wychładzanie jeśli GWC w obrębie fundamentów.


Ja pisałem o stratach przez podłogę do powietrza przepływającego przez GWC. O wychładzaniu GWC pisze nydar.




> Kiedyś wspominałem, że GWC może mieć 100-200Pa to mnie zjeść chcieli...


Jak spierd... to będzie i 600Pa  :wink: 




> Wchodzisz w ten interes?
> Kiedy zaczynamy?


czyli jak zapłacę to powiesz, że taki GWC jaki chcę wykonać będzie pierd..., bo tylko idiota nie zasypuje GWC półmetrową warstwą gruntu ? bo taki GWC spowoduje, że będę ładował powietrze stratami przez podłogę ? Ładny mi interes za coś o czym od początku piszę ...

----------


## Barth3z

> Betonowa wylewka to radiator. Radiator to takie ,jak by to powiedzieć byś zrozumiał,coś,co rozprasza energię cieplną. Twój laptop to ma. Takie aluminiowe .Na ogół z prawej strony lapka jest cieplej . Rozprasza.


nydar, wylewka to nie radiator. Chudziak owszem, ale on akurat tylko na plus działa dla takiego GWC. Zauważ, że chudziak wylany na maxoweg GWC powoduje, że on rozprasza energię czerpaną poprzez bloczki maxowe z gruntu na którym leżą. Ceramiczny GWC bardzo sprawnie czerpie tą energię z gruntu, bo przykładowo 30m2 takiego GWC to 30m2 styku z gruntem. Bloczki te, dzięki "kratownicy" zapewniają przepływ energii do chudziaka non stop go ładując. Masa chudziaka powoduje, że rozładowanie go trwa wiele godzin, dni ? Stąd ta zasypka o której pisze adam. Warstwa połmetrowa piachu spowoduje, że działanie GWC nie będzie widoczne dla strat przez posadzkę. Ilość energii, którą piasek akumuluje powoduje, że aby go schłodzić musiałbyś mieć extremalne zimy i pchać więcej jak 100m3/h powietrza (oczywiście zależy od wielkości tego GWC).
Inaczej to jednak wygląda jak taki GWC maksowy chcielibyśmy pokryć bezpośrednio izolacją (wg koncepcji kszhu). Wówczas nie mamy warstwy "buforującej"   oprócz 2-3cm ścianki bloczka maksowego. Jeszcze gorzej jest w żwirowcu, gdzie takie powietrze ma bezpośredni styk z izolacją. Stąd ta rozbiegówka o której piszę.

----------


## Barth3z

> Zaprzeczasz ogólnie i DOBRZE poznanym zjawiskom.
> Nie używasz rozumu do rozstrzygnięcia - co tu jest prawdą a co fałszem - w twierdzeniach jakie padają.
> Nie starasz się zdobyć wiedzy o problemie
> Masz net, google, wiki... Nie weryfikujesz tego co twierdzą inni i Ty sam.
> Olewasz kompletnie układ miar SI (obowiązujący)
> Wszystko co Ci "nie pasuje" uważasz za fałsz.
> Powtarzasz to samo (jak nydar) po 1000 razy czekając na to, aż stanie się PRAWDĄ.
> Nie stanie się... nie w ten sposób...


adam, ty dalej nie rozumiesz o czym ja piszę ??? Ja nie piszę o wychładzaniu GWC !

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Kanałówka z inwertorem 7kW ogrzewanie 6kW chłodzenie kosztuje już 5500zł brutto 23% - i tanieje... i jest coraz lepsza. Zakończcie spory, to tak świetnie działa, że szkoda dyskusji. jak ktoś chce to do tego PV... Naprawdę zostawcie gwc pod szafą. Ja już je zakopałem...na stałe.

----------


## Barth3z

> Jeśli to są priorytety, którymi się kierujesz to uważam, że można taniej i lepiej:
> - reku, zwłaszcza hand-made można wykonać tak aby nie zamarzał,


Prędzej czy później zamarznie. Sposób wykonania spowoduje, że nie zamarnie przy -3oC tylko przy -5oC. A co przy -10 czy -15 ? - grzałka. więc wracamy do punktu wyjścia.




> - nawilżanie nie wydaje się potrzebne i jak się pisze, nie jest wykorzystywane (patrz cytowany post j-j'a) a poza tym to co to za nawilżanie przy 6-10stC dostarczanych przez GWC zimą,


Czytałem, że to duży plus. A co do ilości wody w powietrzu, to jest różnica w wartościach przy -15oC a przy 6-10oC. 
Ostatnia zima nie jest wyznacznikiem.




> - filtrowanie takie jak GWC załatwisz zwykłym filtrem na WM a jak jesteś wrażliwy to dołożysz węglowy.
> GWC, z tego co się orientuję, to potrzebujesz tylko po to aby nieco pomóc jakiejś PPCi bo przy requ bilans GWC jest mizerny.


Jeśli zastosuję pc na wylocie z reku, to GWC nabiera wartości. Ale nie biorę tego pod uwagę.




> Abyś tymi rękoma zrobił poprawny GWC a nie się doktoryzował?


Nie doktoryzuje się. Chcę wykonać poprawny GWC i nie wiem czy ten z twojej koncepcji jest poprawny. Problem w tym, że adam bardzo się emocjonuje przy wypowiedziach i to on nadaje moim wypowiedzią rangę skandalu międzynarodowego. Spokojnie, ja się tak nie jaram. Wkurzył mnie ton wypowiedzi adam'a.





> *Porażają* mnie takie interpretacje prostych tekstów:


To samo robisz co Adam. Wyluzuj. Nie podnoś moich obaw do rangi katastrofy. W końcu zrobię jak zrobię, a rzucanie inwektywami (to akurat nie do ciebie kszhu) na pewno w żaden sposób nie pomoże.




> Cały czas tyczy to rury albo niech Adam doprecyzuje bo znów powstają szalone tezy. Jeśli rura o powierzchni przekroju ~50cm wpływa na grunt w odległości ~50cm to naprawdę sądzisz, że inny wymiennik (żwir, max) o powierzchni przekroju 10x albo i więcej większy też będzie wpływał na grunt w takiej samej odległości przy jednakowym przepływie?


Ja to inaczej czytam. To, że przykład podał rurowy to dlatego, że zdecydowanie łatwiej niż w żwirowym było policzyć powierzchnię styku. Co nie oznacza, że nad GWC żwirowym, maksowym nie trzeba dawać żadnego chudziaka, czy gruntu.




> Bzdury, które pisze nydar nie potrafiąc ich udowodnić zostawmy. Straty do powietrza liczysz bez uwzględnienia żadnych dodatkowych czynników ale nawet takie liczenie pokazuje, że "kosztować" rocznie mogą one tyle, co jak ktoś trafnie napisał, tanie piwo z biedronki. To o co całe te bicie piany?


kszhu, ja nie bije piany. Po prostu uważam, że są straty. Mam też obawy co do pchania mroźnego powietrza bezpośrednio na wilgotne bloczki maksowe. Możliwe, że ilość energii dostarczanej do pierwszego bloczka w GWC ceramicznym powoduje, że wilgoć w takim bloczku nie skondensuje i nie zamarznie. Ale mam obawy, tym bardziej, w układzie GWC z twojej koncepcji, gdzie ściany fundamentowe nie są w ogóle izolowane, a ten GWC będzie u mnie na poziomie raptem -0,3m ! Ale to są moje obawy. Adam nie musi się z nimi zgadzać, ale nie pozwolę sobie na obrażanie. Tym bardziej, że zamiast udowodnić to zasłania się sloganami typu "ciepło utajone - to jest moc!" albo badaniami typu "Wiem, ale nie powiem" czy "Zapłać mi, to Ci powiem."





> Ale wszyscy, z Adamem włącznie, zgadzamy się co do tego, że chodzi chyba o WPŁYW GWC pod budynkiem na straty tego budynku a nie o to co się dzieje W GWC?
> Nikt jak do tej pory nie potrafił udowodnić, że te straty mogą być w ogóle w jakikolwiek sposób istotne.


Dokładnie o to mi chodzi w odniesieniu do GWC wykonanego wg twojej koncpecji domu izolowanego od wewnątrz.

----------


## nydar

Dostrzegacie różnicę między wychładzaniem GWC a stratami przez posadzkę do powietrza w GWC . Przecież jedno wynika z drugiego i nie istnieje bez oderwania od siebie. 
Czy ktoś tu pisze ,że grunt od GWC zamarznie? Nie .Piszę że straci kilka stopni. Nie może być inaczej skoro podgrzać styczniowe powietrze to wydatek 150-200kWh a pojemność tego co w fundamencie to 50kWh.
Zresztą poczytajcie co pisze j-j o swoich temp. pod posadzką na koniec zimy ,czy kszhu . Pojawia się temp. +6oC . 
Ja nie mam tego wynalazku pod posadzką i mam 15oC . Jest różnica? Ona przekłada się na końcu na to ,że przy moich 18cm izolacji mam mniejsze straty jak oni przy 30cm . 
To jakiś absurd jest  . Coś w stylu styropianu ryflowanego na izolację ściany .

----------


## nydar

,,Nie doktoryzuje się. Chcę wykonać poprawny GWC i nie wiem czy ten z twojej koncepcji jest poprawny. Problem w tym, że adam bardzo się emocjonuje przy wypowiedziach i to on nadaje moim wypowiedzią rangę skandalu międzynarodowego. "

Kszhowa koncepcja GWC bezpośrednio pod izolacją ociera się o absurd. Adam nazwał to dobitnie idiotyzmem .Co tu się zastanawiać? Przeanalizuj to na chłodno .Dojdziesz do takich samych wniosków.

----------


## Barth3z

> Dostrzegacie różnicę między wychładzaniem GWC a stratami przez posadzkę do powietrza w GWC . Przecież jedno wynika z drugiego i nie istnieje bez oderwania od siebie. 
> Czy ktoś tu pisze ,że grunt od GWC zamarznie? Nie .Piszę że straci kilka stopni.


Właśnie w tym problem, że nie koniecznie straci. Napływ energii z gruntu do bloczka maksowego będzie równy energii pobieranej z niego przez powietrze. Kwestia wielkości GWC i strumienia powietrza przepływającego przez niego. Jeśli GWC będzie za mały względem strumienia powietrza, to będzie wychładzał grunt.

----------


## adam_mk

"Cały czas tyczy to rury albo niech Adam doprecyzuje bo znów powstają szalone tezy."

Cały czas dotyczy to przepływu CIEPŁA!.
Rura, kwadraciak, sześciokąt czy płaszczyzna - zasady się nie zmieniają.
Strumień energii na 1m2 może się zmienić...
Czasem to korzystne, czasem szkodzi.

" ja nie bije piany. Po prostu uważam, że są straty. Mam też obawy co do pchania mroźnego powietrza bezpośrednio na wilgotne bloczki maksowe. Możliwe, że ilość energii dostarczanej do pierwszego bloczka w GWC ceramicznym powoduje,* że wilgoć w takim bloczku nie skondensuje i nie zamarznie, "*

Rozum wyrzuciłeś na śmietnik a kupiłeś worek obaw?
Czy może...
CELOWO chcesz mnie tu drażnić?

Znajdź jaki podręcznik do szkoły średniej z fizyki.
Poczytaj co o termodynamice.
Google da Ci tabelę punktu rosy (bo po raz fyfnasty w ten wątek nie wkleję! Nie chce mi się!
SPRAWDŹ ile gramów wody jest w powietrzu przy -15stC

Przeczytaj jeszcze raz moje wypowiedzi do nydara...
Te o stratach...

Zaczniesz używać rozumu i stosować wiedzę a nie mniemania to pogadamy o tej twojej (chorej) konstrukcji - jak ją zrobić DOBRZE.

Adam M.

----------


## Barth3z

> Zaczniesz używać rozumu i stosować wiedzę a nie mniemania to pogadamy o tej twojej (chorej) konstrukcji - jak ją zrobić DOBRZE.


Dlaczego zamoczony bloczek ceramiczny, położony na ziemi i wystawiony na mroźne powietrze o temp. -15oC ma nie zamarznąć ?

Powiesz coś w końcu dlaczego ta niby "moja" konstrukcja jest chora ?

----------


## nydar

> Właśnie w tym problem, że nie koniecznie straci. Napływ energii z gruntu do bloczka maksowego będzie równy energii pobieranej z niego przez powietrze. Kwestia wielkości GWC i strumienia powietrza przepływającego przez niego. Jeśli GWC będzie za mały względem strumienia powietrza, to będzie wychładzał grunt.


Dodał bym w ostatnim twoim zdaniu,że bardzo wyraźnie. Małe GWC - wyraźne wychłodzenie miejscowe. Duże i jeszcze z radiatorem -rozproszone w całej objętości fundamentu . Ale ilość energii w jednym i drugim przypadku taka sama.

----------


## adam_mk

"Dlaczego zamoczony bloczek ceramiczny, położony na ziemi i wystawiony na mroźne powietrze o temp. -15oC ma nie zamarznąć ?

Dlaczego wilgotny bloczek (bardzo dobrze z tego powodu przewodzący ciepło) i postawiony w miednicy pełnej WODY (ciepło właściwe, ciepło przemiany!!!) o temperaturze +10stC i owiewany ZNIKOMYM strumieniem zimnego powietrza ma zamarznąć?

Dlaczego wnioskujesz o jakimś zjawisku posługując się "modelami myślowymi z księżyca"?

PAPIER SIĘ PALI! PALNY JEST!!!
*ABSOLUTNIE NIE DA SIĘ* NA GAZIE ZAGOTOWAĆ WODY W KUBKU PAPIEROWYM!
A sprawdzałeś?

Adam M.

----------


## nydar

,,Nie wiem co rozumiesz przez stabilność, z jaką tolerancją? Moje GWC "daje" zimą 6-9stC" Post 6884.

Łżesz,mataczysz,oszukujesz.
Sam dałeś dowód ,że to absurd  ,budować GWC pod izolacją posadzki . Przecież piszesz że eksploatowałeś całą zimę,o ile to coś można nazwać zimą 2013/2014. Też przytoczyć,że eksploatowałeś ? Będziesz się wypierał i mataczył jak zwykle?
Wolę już jak kszhanisz . Nie kłam bo kłamstwa idzie udowodnić,albo spisuj łgarstwa i nie zaprzeczaj sam sobie.

----------


## Barth3z

adam, to może inaczej. 
Dlaczego ławy fundamentowe posadawia się poniżej strefy przemarzania ?

----------


## adam_mk

"Powiesz coś w końcu dlaczego ta niby "moja" konstrukcja jest chora ? "
Jak zaczniesz rozumieć co piszę - szybko wyjaśnimy.

"Dlaczego ławy fundamentowe posadawia się poniżej strefy przemarzania ? "
 :Lol: 
ZAWSZE?!!!
To jak to się dzieje, że po sto lat stoją chałupy praktycznie BEZ fundamentów, zakopane w gruncie na 30cm,  TAK! u nas w kraju!
 :Lol: 
Są takie i na Mazurach!
 :Lol: 
No JAK to się dzieje?

Takie posadowienie CZASEM może być absolutnie poprawne!

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Zapchliłeś!
A już miałem nadzieję , ze chwilę pomyśli...

Adam M.

----------


## Barth3z

> Zapchliłeś!
> A już miałem nadzieję , ze chwilę pomyśli...


A ja myślałem, że ty się dokopiesz. Zobacz teraz na "moje" GWC, które opisywałem. Zauważ na jakiej głębokości jest GWC posadowione. Zauważ, że ściany fundamentowe nie są zaizolowane od zewnątrz.

----------


## nydar

> Co ty porównujesz?!? Temp. powietrza wylatującego z GWC z temp. pod posadzką?!?
> Mataczysz tak, że nawet dziecko to dostrzeże i piszesz jeszcze takie idiotyzmy:
> 
> 
> 
> Nic nie potrafisz udowodnić, nawet czytać ze zrozumieniem nie potrafisz.
> Na wieczorówkę czym prędzej, może myśleć co nie co nauczą, potem bierz się za fora.


Twoje ograniczenie umysłowe jest porażające.Masz maxowe GWC ,spore . Z jaką prędkością przepływa przez to GWC powietrze? Ile cm/min?  Raz piszesz że nie ma co porównywać maxowego czy żwirowego z rurowym bo powierzchnia nieporównywalna . Teraz twierdzisz,że po maxowym dużym GWC,powietrze jest zimniejsze od tego GWC ,które styka się z izolacją wg. twego chorego pomysłu .
Ty lepiej przestań pisać bo robisz pod górkę Adamowi .On broni koncepcji GWC pod domem ,ty co napiszesz to pogrążasz ten pomysł.Nie broń tego idiotyzmu bo sytuacja staje się żenująca.

----------


## Barth3z

> Przepraszam ale nie wiem co się dzieje - albo ludzie mają taką krótką pamięć (pisaliśmy o tym całkiem niedawno w innym temacie) albo specjalnie nie chcą pamiętać lub udają. Tylko po co?


kszhu, wstrzymaj się z komentarzami, bo pochopnie i błędnie wnioski wyciągasz. Nic nie udaję. Doskonale pamiętam o tym, bo sam chcę ten fakt wykorzystać.

----------


## nydar

Typowa ucieczka i typowe kszhanienie.  Ty masz 6oC ja 15oC ,ale o stratach sza. Interesik ma się kręcić. 
Twierdzisz,że po przejściu powietrza przez GWC maxowe temp. powietrza jest niższa od temp. GWC na wyjściu . Coraz ciekawsze rzeczy piszesz. .Pogrążyłeś pomysł z GWC pod izolacją posadzki . Nie martw się zawsze znajdziesz frajerów na takie idiotyczne rozwiązania.

----------


## Barth3z

> A gdzie tu błędne wnioski?


Błędnym wnioskiem jest to stwierdzenie: _"albo ludzie mają taką krótką pamięć (pisaliśmy o tym całkiem niedawno w innym temacie) albo specjalnie nie chcą pamiętać lub udają. Tylko po co?"_




> Grunty jak grunty, posadowienie to samo.
> Chcesz powiedzieć, że będziesz montował GWC w strefie przemarzania? Jeśli tak to możliwe, że wtedy bloczek tam by zamarzł (choć u nydara na -1m jest pewnie z 10stC jak GWC daje mu 5-6stC w największe mrozy). Ale takie posadowienie GWC jest bez sensu energetycznego ale wcale nie ryzykowne dla domu.


Tak. O to mi chodzi.

----------


## nydar

> Przestań kłamać jak dzieciak. Naprawdę nie rozumiesz co to temp. powietrza za GWC a temp. pod posadzką? A straty już UDOWODNIŁEŚ czy nadal będziesz tylko bredził?
> 
> 
> 
> Przeczytaj tę bzdurę raz jeszcze - temp. po przejści przez GWC, czyli na jego wyjściu, jest niższa niż na wyjściu (tym samym)?
> Jestem niemalże przekonany, że upały zaczynają ci doskwierać. Czas na byle jaką klimę.


Manipulatorek ,ale nieudolny ,temp. po  przejściu POWIETRZA przez GWC,jest niższa OD GWC NA WYJŚCIU. Bardzo podobnie brzmi ,tyle że sens zupełnie inny. Oj manipulatorek. Rozumiesz różnicę? Temp. GWC i temp. powietrza po GWC.
W udowodnieniu strat byłeś uprzejmy wyręczyć. Skoro masz tam 6oC i to nie jest max. temp. a z końca GWC,bo średnią masz w mrozy niższą.Jak już łżesz,to rób to konsekwentnie bo idiotyzmy wychodzą.

----------


## Barth3z

kszhu, nikogo nie podpuszczam. Zadałem pytania, przedstawiłem swoje obawy już dawno.

Między czasie pojawiają się kolejne, a odpowiedzi jak nie było tak nie ma. Np. pojawiło się u Witka takie hasło, że GWC po 30min. pracy "wysycha". Nikt tego nie skomentował. Dokładając do tego, że GWC posadowione na gruncie niewysadzinowym, bez dostępu do deszczu, słońca itp...i wielkości 1/8 p.u. domu przy pracy 24/dobę powoduje, że złoże jest dość mocno eksploatowane.
Patrząc na rozkład temperatur w takim złożu:

(to jest rozkład ciśnienia, ale jest on zbieżny z rozkładem temp.) można się dość mocno zastanawiać nad stratami przez podłogę oraz wychładzaniem gruntu (przynajmniej na wlocie do GWC na rysunku to te niebieskie  :wink:  )

----------


## nydar

Widzę że odbiegasz od poziomu . Tłumaczenie podstawowych spraw i tak nic nie da. Ty się ciesz swoim szczęściem ,że masz zimą powietrze z GWC +6oC. Ja się będę cieszył moim +15oC . Różnicy nie widzisz, trudno. Nie mam wykształcenia pedagogicznego więc tłumaczyć dalej nie zamierzam. Żal mi tylko tych inwestorów co ich naciągasz. .Jedna z większych ściem budownictwa.
Dowód jest jednoznaczny i porażający 6oC i 15oC . Gradient x U i wyjdzie ci piwo z Biedronki ale bokiem :big lol:

----------


## adam_mk

"Adamie, takie pytanie odnośnie GWC ..."

Są zimy i zimy.
Głębokość przemarzania szacowana/liczona jest dla zimy 100-letniej.
WTEDY dopiero po jej przekroczeniu natrafisz na grunt nie zamarznięty.
Trzeba 3 miesięcy ostrych mrozów, aby tak głęboko ścięło ziemię (która wilgotna jest zawsze).

Zima...
Pada śnieg i termoizoluje powierzchnię ziemi.
Troszkę słońca (roztopy) mrozu (nocą) i tworzy się warstwa zmrożona, która TEŻ termoizoluje...
Jak opadów mało a mrozy ostre (wyże baryczne) - zamarza coraz głębiej.
Jak opadów sporo - nie ma na to szans.

Domy buduje się (murowane, nie szkieleciaki) w technologii 50 letniej.
50 lat, remont kapitalny, 50 lat i remont lub spychasz...
JEST SZANSA, że załapie się na zimę stuletnią...
 :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## nydar

> kszhu, nikogo nie podpuszczam. Zadałem pytania, przedstawiłem swoje obawy już dawno.
> 
> Między czasie pojawiają się kolejne, a odpowiedzi jak nie było tak nie ma. Np. pojawiło się u Witka takie hasło, że GWC po 30min. pracy "wysycha". Nikt tego nie skomentował. Dokładając do tego, że GWC posadowione na gruncie niewysadzinowym, bez dostępu do deszczu, słońca itp...i wielkości 1/8 p.u. domu przy pracy 24/dobę powoduje, że złoże jest dość mocno eksploatowane.
> Patrząc na rozkład temperatur w takim złożu:
> 
> (to jest rozkład ciśnienia, ale jest on zbieżny z rozkładem temp.) można się dość mocno zastanawiać nad stratami przez podłogę oraz wychładzaniem gruntu (przynajmniej na wlocie do GWC na rysunku to te niebieskie  )


Co się chcesz zastanawiać ? Weź średnią temp. i wszystko jasne. 
Podaj link.

----------


## nydar

> "Adamie, takie pytanie odnośnie GWC ..."
> 
> Są zimy i zimy.
> Głębokość przemarzania szacowana/liczona jest dla zimy 100-letniej.
> WTEDY dopiero po jej przekroczeniu natrafisz na grunt nie zamarznięty.
> Trzeba 3 miesięcy ostrych mrozów, aby tak głęboko ścięło ziemię (która wilgotna jest zawsze).
> 
> Zima...
> Pada śnieg i termoizoluje powierzchnię ziemi.
> ...


No . Mądrego przyjemnie poczytać .
Zima stuletnia.Cóż doopy nie urwie.Trochę więcej szyszek trzeba nazbierać . Tam i w zimę stuletnią nie zamarznie  bo pod domem potężny balon ciepła niskotemperaturowego . Wiesz tak przezornie zimnego powietrza tam nie pcham.  :big grin:

----------


## nydar

> Dlatego Witek proponuje "polewać". Po doświadczeniach uważam, że jeśli GWC jest odp. duże a przepływa mały to nie ma szans wysuszyć. Co innego 200-300m3/h przez takie coś jak moje (on szybciej wysycha).
> 
> 
> 
> Na rys. to czerwone (czerpnia). Ale dobry przykład - provent montuje to standardowo w fundamentach:


No to jak PRO VENT trafi na bystrego inwestora z bystrym prawnikiem to popłynie,oj popłynie .

----------


## Barth3z

> Na rys. to czerwone (czerpnia).


Wiem, ale to dla strat ciśnienia. Dlatego napisałem, że rozkład temperatur bedzie zgodny z kolorami, gdzie najniższa będzie niebieska (czerpnia).




> Ale dobry przykład - provent montuje to standardowo w fundamentach:


No ale zasypują od góry. Poza tym fundamenty głębokie i izolowane.

----------


## adam_mk

Witek często opowiada o GWC to, co chciałby, aby tam było...
W wielu przypadkach myli przyczyny i skutki.

Czemu akurat ten GWC?
To pół-przeponowiec...
 :Lol: 
Ani rura, ani max ani żwir.
Takie nie pies ni wydra (działa, jak wiele innych) ale dyskutujemy przecież nie o tym...

Na Marsie 2m pod powierzchnią jest (tu fotka). Czy jak zrobię tak w (np.) Pcimiu to będzie lepiej?

Zejdź na ziemię.

Adam M.

----------


## nydar

> Ale ty masz te GWC pod domem czy poza domem, na otwartym terenie?


Ja mam tam hodowlę robaczków .Jak kopulują to wydzielają energię . Już teraz wiesz skąd tam +5oC.
Porażasz mnie ignorancją. Zmuszasz do utrzymania angielskiego sznytu trawnika. Wymiękam.

----------


## nydar

> Tak, jasne, bo nikt na świecie się tak nie zna na fizyce jak nydar


Po wieczorówce dopiero zobaczysz.

----------


## nydar

> @Barth3z - moja bieżąca sytuacja z GWC w kontekście tego nad czym się zastanawiałeś - czy GWC okrągły rok czy nie.
> Trochę już tych ciepłych dni mamy i wietrzenie na 200-250m3 przez GWC spowodowało, że z GWC wylatuje już ~18stC (do nydara - chudziak nadal ma ~11stC a nie ~18stC). W mieszkaniu jest ~23stC więc wolę chłodzić.
> A teraz na zewnątrz spadło do 16stC i system jakoś na początku meczu przełączył się na zewnętrzne, dmucha jego 300-350m3/h i wyraźniej czuć przyjemny chłód.
> Jak dla mnie ciągła praca na GWC nawet tylko latem nie ma sensu.


Dla ciebie wiele rzeczy nie a sensu . Wyłączaj. Wyłączaj . Poczujesz dla czego robisz błąd  :big lol: 
Skoro twierdzisz że ma 11oC to pewnie tak jest. Ale skoro twierdzisz,że masz 18oC to pewnie też tak jest.
Swoją drogą co napiszesz to zonk. 
Ciepłe zmienia temp. i uważasz to za normalne,ale zimne już nie zmienia. Przecież zimne nie wie że jest zimne a cieple że jest ciepłe. Rządzi gradient. To tak ciężko zrozumieć .Nie pisz już bo mi ciebie najzwyczajniej żal.

----------


## nydar

Dla czego to korektor nie wychwycił, durny. To taki mój znak firmowy.Mimo,że zawsze razem,obawiam się ,że mnie przerośnie.
Dlaczego błąd? Nie będę ci tłumaczył. Poczujesz .
Gimbazy,cokolwiek to kszhanienie znaczy nie zamierzam kończyć bo mnie przerośnie, ale z zakresu maturalnego choćby, co  pamiętam ,to wynika, że w wymianie ciepła jednym z elementów ważnych jest gradient. 
Spytaj Adama czy temp.+6oC na wyjściu z GWC maxowego ,nie jest jednoznaczna z temp. GWC na wyjściu.
On pedagog to wytłumaczy, ja nie dam rady na takie bezmózgowie.

----------


## nydar

> Jak zwykle. Po co ty w ogóle wypisujesz te bzdury jak kompletnie nie wiesz o co chodzi i jak zwykle uciekasz jak tchórz przed odpowiedzią?


Jaki jest powód by ci pomóc skoro cię nie lubię.Co to ma wspólnego z ucieczką czy tchórzeniem? To jest w czystej postaci niechęć .Mylisz pojęcia.

----------


## nydar

> Takiego głupiego zdania dawno nie czytałem ale nie ważne.
> Ty się lepiej zastanów co bredzisz. A bredzisz, że temp. przepływającego powietrza będzie równa temp. ciała przez które przepływa.
> Zawsze?
> Od czego to zależy?


Policz przekrój poprzeczny twojego słynnego GWC ,policz z jaką prędkością przemieszcza się powietrze.Ile to będzie w  cm/min? 
Zimą wentylujesz 300m3/h  czy bliżej 100? Mówimy o zimie.
Nawet w GWC rurowym o znacznie mniejszej powierzchni wymiany ,na końcu tego wymiennika,temp powietrza = temp. gruntu. 

ps. Twoje ulubione słowo to ,,bredzisz"?Ja polubiłem kszhanisz.

----------


## Barth3z

> Przy czerpni jest czerwonawo:
> 
> I jeśli to tyczy się zimy to czym "czerwieniej" tym zimniej. Latem na odwrót.
> Zgadza się?


Tak. Tak też można. Ja mówiłem o zamianie czerpni z wyrzutem żeby kolory temperatur były zgodne (czerwone - ciepłe, niebieskie zimne).




> Miałem ofertę (cena kosmos ~10kPLN) i zasypują aby tylko te rury po bokach przykryć.
> Ale jeśli mówisz o swoim GWC w nieizolowanych fundamentach i płytko to nie martwiłbym się stratami do domu a raczej jego kiepską wydajnością zarówno latem i zimą. Gdybyś go chociaż po metrze od fundamentów oddalił to będzie lepiej pracował.


Trzeba zwrócić uwagę na to, że jest to przeponowiec. Nie wyciąga wilgoci z gruntu.
Oddalenie metr na pewno jest na plus. Obniżenie o 30-50cm w pospółce i oddalenie od izolacji też jest na plus. Na plus też będzie rozbiegówka oraz instalacja nawadniająca.




> @Barth3z - moja bieżąca sytuacja z GWC w kontekście tego nad czym się zastanawiałeś - czy GWC okrągły rok czy nie.
> Trochę już tych ciepłych dni mamy i wietrzenie na 200-250m3 przez GWC spowodowało, że z GWC wylatuje już ~18stC (do nydara - chudziak nadal ma ~11stC a nie ~18stC). W mieszkaniu jest ~23stC więc wolę chłodzić.
> A teraz na zewnątrz spadło do 16stC i system jakoś na początku meczu przełączył się na zewnętrzne, dmucha jego 300-350m3/h i wyraźniej czuć przyjemny chłód.
> Jak dla mnie ciągła praca na GWC nawet tylko latem nie ma sensu.


Dzięki kszhu. To są konkrety.
Zastanawiająca jest jednak ta duża deltaT. Temp. chudziaka masz 11oC a nawiewu aż 18oC. Można wnioskować, że GWC jest chyba za mały jak na pracę dla okresu letniego.
Tym bardziej gdybym chciał żeby pracował non stop, to tego chłodu nie dociągnie do okresu upalnych dni...

kszhu, wrócę jeszcze do oporów GWC. Ty, z tego co widać na zdjęciach masz czerpnie i wyrzutnie na krótszych bokach tego GWC. Nie myślałeś, żeby jednak zrobić je na dłuższych bokach ? Przepływ byłby krótszy, strumień wolniejszy i opory mniejsze.

----------


## Barth3z

> Policz przekrój poprzeczny twojego słynnego GWC ,policz z jaką prędkością przemieszcza się powietrze.Ile to będzie w  cm/min? 
> Zimą wentylujesz 300m3/h  czy bliżej 100? Mówimy o zimie.
> Nawet w GWC rurowym o znacznie mniejszej powierzchni wymiany ,na końcu tego wymiennika,temp powietrza = temp. gruntu.


nydar, temp. powietrza wylatująca z GWC w zimie będzie zawsze niższa od temp. gruntu. Wielkość GWC i prękość przepływu powietrza określa jaka ta różnica będzie.

----------


## Barth3z

kszhu, jakie bloczki wykorzystałeś do swojego GWC ? Ile wychodzi cenowo za m2 ?

----------


## Barth3z

Myślę, że coś takiego byłoby lepsze:

czyli głębiej, z zasypką "nad" oraz z przerwami między kolumnami bloczków (jak w pro-vencie). Układ powinien być "poprzeczny", czyli długość przez którą przepływa powietrza powinna być krótsza, a czerpnia przy dłuższym boku. adam pisał o wielkości 1/8 p.u. domu, ale widzę, że u kszhu nawet 1/4 jest za mało. Planując u siebie 50m2 to bedzie 1/3.
Czy to będzie DOBRY GWC ?

----------


## adam_mk

Kształt złoża, o czym nieraz pisałem, zwykle jest kompromisem wynikającym ze szczupłości posiadanego miejsca.
Wielkość złoża (nie z wyliczeń a z praktyki) które pozwala na ciągłą pracę to "metry po podłodze domu" dzielone przez 10 = metry sześcienne złoża.
To racjonalne minimum, bo przewymiarowanie go niewiele polepsza parametry długoczasowe a niedowymiarowanie podważa celowość jego budowy.

Złoże żwirowca powinno być jak najbardziej zbliżone do kwadratu (w rzucie pionowym) o grubości około 60cm.
Wtedy są optymalne wszelkie jego parametry.
Nie zawsze się tak da, wiec... robi się modyfikacje optymalizując jedne i godząc się z niedoskonałością innych.
Np. Witek wspominał o "krawacie", który jest złożem podwójnym pracującym naprzemiennie.

Wybierzesz inny kształt - rośnie stosunek kosztu budowy do korzyści odnoszonych.
Wybierzesz inną grubość - skutek ten sam.
Złoże powinno być tak umieszczone, aby CAŁOROCZNIE działało optymalnie.
Poza domem podstawa złoża powinna być na jakieś  2 do 2,5 m ppt.
Pod domem może być płycej, ale w obu przypadkach NADKŁAD na złożu powinien być wykonany z odrobiną pomyślunku.
Spełnia ważne role i jego obecności nie należy pomijać.

Czy nie zachowanie tych zasad sprawi, że GWC nie zadziała?
- NIE!
Ale o DOBRYM GWC trudno wtedy mówić.
Pojawią się wtedy konsekwencje błędów jego wykonania, z którymi trzeba będzie jakoś się pogodzić.

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

AROMATY żwirowca czy maxowca...

W miejscu budowy takiego GWC nie należy dopuścić, aby pojawił się humus.
Wszelkie podsypki czy zasypki powinny być jałowe!

Nie wszędzie da się zbudować taki GWC z powodu układu warstw gruntu pod poziomem terenu.
Bardzo zdradliwe są cienkie warstewki gliny, po której może się w złoże sączyć gnojóweczka z gnojnika leżącego powyżej gospodarstwa, mocno nawożonego pola ornego itp.
Taki bezprzeponowy GWC jest najbezpieczniejszy na wzgórku lub w płaskim terenie w gruncie jednorodnym, przepuszczalnym.
Posadowienie go w dołku zwiększa szanse na te podcieki, którymi przecież nie władamy..

A jak teren nie jest optymalny a my CHCEMY to mieć?
- Można go modyfikować.
Gliną, bentonitem....
Odcina się niechciane wpływy z jakiegoś kierunku.

Adam M.

----------


## makow11

Ktoś ma może informacje ,gdzie mogę kupić,lub zamówić przejściówkę z rury fi160 na kanał prostokątny 10x20 ,10x25.
Muszę pod styropianem podłogowym pociągnąć kanał doprowadzający powietrze z gwc do środka chałupy.

----------


## imrahil

> ...


z tego wynika, że jeśli mam wodę 1,5 m pod poziomem terenu + nieprzepuszczalną glinę na działce, raczej powinienem zrezygnować ze żwirowca? pozostaje rurowy (co z gwarancją szczelności tego rozwiązania? nie mam też gdzie odprowadzić ewentualnych skroplin) lub glikolowy?

jak ma się do tego wszystkiego "symulacja" głębszego posadowienie GWC żwirowego poprzez zastosowanie nad nim warstwy izolacji termicznej 5-10 cm?

----------


## makow11

> z tego wynika, że jeśli mam wodę 1,5 m pod poziomem terenu + nieprzepuszczalną glinę na działce, raczej powinienem zrezygnować ze żwirowca? pozostaje rurowy (co z gwarancją szczelności tego rozwiązania? nie mam też gdzie odprowadzić ewentualnych skroplin) lub glikolowy?


Mam takie warunki gruntowe i myślę nad dwoma opcjami
1)Żwirowiec wyniesiony ponad teren -kopiesz dół o odpowiednich wymiarach o głębokości mniejszej niż wody stałe,wysypujesz warstwę żwiru 1m,robisz drenaż i wykonujesz żwirowca ,styropian,folia ,ziemia.
2)Rurowiec z rur budżetowych ,gdzie każde łączenie oklejasz włóknem szklanym ,studzienka na skropliny zamknięta-raz na jakiś czas osuszasz ją mechanicznie(o ile tam coś będzie)
Glikolowca nie biorę pod uwagę



> Kiedyś szukałem czegoś podobnego i raczej nie ma.  Będziesz musiał robić z jakiejś nierdzewki najlepiej.


Gdzie znajdę takiego fachowca?Może być nawet namiar internetowy - z innego miasta.

----------


## adam_mk

Każda blacharnia....
Ci faceci od rynien.

Adam M.

----------


## Barth3z

> To jest skomplikowana sprawa bo powietrze wcale nie przepływa całą szerokością. Dlatego ja po zgrubnych analizach zrobiłem dwa wloty a znajomy węższy i dłuższy oraz 3 wloty aby mniej więcej wymusić równomierny przepływ. Maxowy to kanały, mało podobny do żwirowego ale właściciele żwirowych obserwują lepsze efekty (chłodzenie/grzanie) przy zwiększeniu przepływu co oznacza, że większy przepływ obejmuje większy obszar wymiennika.


To jest ciekawe co piszesz. Czyżby powietrze nie przelatywało przez całą długość kanału maxowego tylko próbowało się przedostać miedzy szczelinami na łączeniach bloczków i po najmniejszej linii oporu, czyli po przekątnej przelatywać od czerpni do wyrzutni ? Zbudowanie układu jak na przedstawianym rysunku pro-venta czyli kilka kolumn rozdzielonych zasypką piaskową powinno polepszyć tą sprawę. 

Co do zasypki nad GWC to w przypadku żwirowca może być problem.Przy zagęszczeniu piasek może przedrzeć się przez geowłókninę w zasypać złoże. W sumie w maksowym też, jeśli zostawimy zbyt duże szczeliny między bloczkami.

----------


## nydar

> nydar, temp. powietrza wylatująca z GWC w zimie będzie zawsze niższa od temp. gruntu. Wielkość GWC i prękość przepływu powietrza określa jaka ta różnica będzie.


Zdecydowane stwierdzenie .Wiesz bo ? Ja wiem bo eksploatuję trzeci rok.

----------


## nydar

,,Skończ już nudzić. Jak potrafisz to UDOWODNIJ, że straty występują, potem WYKAŻ ile wynoszą a na koniec POKAŻ jaki mają WPŁYW na koszty ogrzewania.
Wiem, że tego nie potrafisz bo nie ogarniasz tematu więc naprawdę przestań syfić i wciskać mi swoją ciemnotę bo ja swój GWC znam."

Trudno dyskutować (trudno to dyskusją nazwać) z kimś kto niewiele wie o czym piszę. 
Napisałeś ,że przy swoim GWC masz +6oC . Ja mam +15oC .Jeżeli nie widzisz różnicy ani większych strat,to nie mam na to wpływu.
Kszhań dalej i wciskaj nieświadomym klientom kit  .

----------


## Barth3z

> Zdecydowane stwierdzenie .Wiesz bo ? Ja wiem bo eksploatuję trzeci rok.


No tak, bo masz dopalacz w postaci RSŚ'a.

----------


## nydar

> No tak, bo masz dopalacz w postaci RSŚ'a.


TB ma w jednym rację .Przy laminarnym przepływie ,przez żwirowy czy maxowy ,powietrze ogrzewa się i wędruje pod górną warstwę GWC .Nie odbiera energii z dołu GWC . Nie nawet o dopalacz tu chodzi.

----------


## nydar

Ty +6oC .Ja +15oC.
Lambda i grubość izolacji x gradient. Niby oczywiste ,ale dla ciebie niekoniecznie . Może jednak do tej wieczorówki pójdziesz. Coś zrozumiesz  ,choć z drugiej strony dla sumienia będzie gorzej . Tyle nieświadomych klientów w błąd wprowadziłeś .Mam nadzieję,że bez udziału świadomości . W innym przypadku to po prostu draństwo pod paragraf.

----------


## nydar

> Coś zaczynasz kumać - powietrze nie odbiera ale GWC leżące na gruncie tak. Jeszcze z pół roku a coś może w końcu pojmiesz.


Powietrze nie odbiera ale GWC leżące na gruncie tak.
Geniusz absurdu .Muszę to zapisać,coby nie umknęło .

----------


## nydar

Chętnie poznam przekupkę ,która skomli.Ale to nadal nic nie wnosi do tematu . Na temat pisz. 
Co sądzisz o moim +15 pod chudziakiem i twoim +6oC . Bo to jest ciekawe a nie dźwięki z targowiska.

----------


## nydar

Co wniosłeś do tematu tym postem?

----------


## nydar

Ty masz +6oC. Ja +15oC  .Nadal nie jesteś w stanie się do tego odnieść . J-J też pisał o takich temp. na koniec zimy.
Jak policzyć straty w tych dwóch przypadkach przez posadzkę to ci wyjaśniłem . Nie pytaj w kółko o to samo ,bo to żenada. 
Twoje puste posty oprócz zadymy nic nie wnoszą.
Napisałeś kolejny pusty post. Co on wniósł do tematu?

----------


## adam_mk

"Co do zasypki nad GWC to w przypadku żwirowca może być problem.Przy zagęszczeniu piasek może przedrzeć się przez geowłókninę w zasypać złoże. "

WIDZIAŁEŚ kiedyś geowłókninę czy tylko o niej czytałeś?
CZOŁGIEM będziesz złoże zagęszczał?!!!

Straszne brednie tu ostatnio lecą...

Adam M.

----------


## nydar

A jak myślisz geniuszu?

----------


## nydar

Kolejny pusty post o niczym. ŻENADA.

----------


## nydar

Adam. Wyjaśnij w kilku żołnierskich prostych słowach ,z czego wynika pęd ku GWC pod budynkiem . Przepływ energii cieplnej zawsze wiąże się z gradientem .J-J pisał o temp. znacznie niższych pod posadzką niż w budynkach bez GWC . Czy to wynika twoim zdaniem z idiotycznego posadowienia made in kszhu,bez podsypki,tuż pod izolacją posadzki,czy powód twoim zdaniem jest inny?

----------


## nydar

> Potrafisz skończyć? 
> To odpowiedz:
> - jakie straty,
> - jakie ich koszty?


Ty +6oC .Ja +15oC na koniec zimy. Metodykę liczenia podałem wcześniej.
Kolejny pusty post. Powód?

----------


## Barth3z

> WIDZIAŁEŚ kiedyś geowłókninę czy tylko o niej czytałeś?
> CZOŁGIEM będziesz złoże zagęszczał?!!!
> 
> Straszne brednie tu ostatnio lecą...


Macałem, kładłem. Żwir nie zawsze jest idealny. Bloczki ceramiczne tym bardziej. Wystarczy kawałek ostrej krawędzi i katastrofa.

----------


## nydar

> Kłamiesz znowu bo brak argumentów? 
> 30 ton, 144m2 chudziaka to się nie liczy? Lepiej kłamać?


No nareszcie zaczynasz coś z  potencjalnym sensem .
30ton chudziaka to tylko 7kWh/1oC  Ale przy okazji niezły radiator z  mocą rozpraszania  2-3 W/m/K.Wiesz już dlaczego IR nic nie pokazuje?
W styczniu powietrze w Warszawie( tak centralnie by po sprawiedliwości było dla Suwałk i Wrocławia),potrzebuje 200kWh .A liczę tylko zachowawczo do +3oC . Koledzy otrzymują wyższe temp. Gleba w obrębie fundamentów to tylko 50kWh. 
Ale kombinuj ,kombinuj,że to ma sens energetyczny. Ekonomiczny to i owszem bo najtaniej . Ale chodzi o sens energetyczny .To jest priorytetem .

----------


## nydar

Dziwną ekonomię uprawiasz. Zrobić bo taniej ,a że bez sensu energetycznego mimo,że po to właśnie budowane. Buduje się dla sensu energetycznego nie po to by było tanie. Taniej chcesz, to zrób GWC  z jednego metra rury. Będzie tanio tyle,że bez sensu . Ty jako sprzedawca tego bzdeta tak pewnie klienta mamisz.,, Będzie taniej,będzie Pan zadowolony, IR nie pokaże nic złego itd,itd." Można tak a można uczciwie z korzyścią dla wykonawcy systemu i inwestora. 
Ty wybrałeś jak zwykle pokrętną drogę.

----------


## adam_mk

"Wystarczy kawałek ostrej krawędzi i katastrofa. "

Widziałeś "otoczaki"?
Innego żwiru na GWC bym nie stosował.
Byli tacy, co stosowali kliniec... z kilowatowymi wentylatorami do napędu GWC.

Albo robi się to DOBRZE, albo wcale.
Takie jest moje zdanie.

Adam M.

----------


## witek_myslowice

> AROMATY żwirowca czy maxowca...
> 
> W miejscu budowy takiego GWC nie należy dopuścić, aby pojawił się humus.
> Wszelkie podsypki czy zasypki powinny być jałowe!


Oczywiscie tak powinno byc




> Nie wszędzie da się zbudować taki GWC z powodu układu warstw gruntu pod poziomem terenu.
> Bardzo zdradliwe są cienkie warstewki gliny, po której może się w złoże sączyć gnojóweczka z gnojnika leżącego powyżej gospodarstwa, mocno nawożonego pola ornego itp.
> Taki bezprzeponowy GWC jest najbezpieczniejszy na wzgórku lub w płaskim terenie w gruncie jednorodnym, przepuszczalnym.
> Posadowienie go w dołku zwiększa szanse na te podcieki, którymi przecież nie władamy..


To są rzadko spotykane przypadki - dodał bym do tego dziurawe szambo od sąsiada. Jezeli takie ryzyko istnieje trzeba od tej strony wykonac przeponę - trzeba wykonać pionową przeponę rozdzielającą z grubej folii budowlanej? Wykonanie dość proste - przy okazji budowy GWC. W pionowym wykopie w trakcie jego wykonywania umieszcza sie pionowo pasek 2x z grubej folii budowlanej i od razu sie go zakopuje. 



> A jak teren nie jest optymalny a my CHCEMY to mieć?
> - Można go modyfikować.
> Gliną, bentonitem....
> Odcina się niechciane wpływy z jakiegoś kierunku.
> Adam M.


Wystarczy tak j/w napisałem

----------


## adam_mk

Na ile wieków?
 :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## nydar

> Oczywiscie tak powinno byc
> 
> To są rzadko spotykane przypadki - dodał bym do tego dziurawe szambo od sąsiada. Jezeli takie ryzyko istnieje trzeba od tej strony wykonac przeponę - trzeba wykonać pionową przeponę rozdzielającą z grubej folii budowlanej? Wykonanie dość proste - przy okazji budowy GWC. W pionowym wykopie w trakcie jego wykonywania umieszcza sie pionowo pasek 2x z grubej folii budowlanej i od razu sie go zakopuje. 
> Wystarczy tak j/w napisałem


Na jakiej podstawie twierdzisz ,że żwirowiec jako nienasiąkalny jest bezpieczniejszy od maxowca,który jak wiadomo chłonie wilgoć . Spotkałeś jakieś przypadki ,że na maksowcu rośnie szkodliwe dla ludzkich płuc  życie?

----------


## sailah

> "A jaki cel ma ta firma, żeby nie publikować wyników badań? I co stracą jeśli powiedziałbyś jakie temperatury występują w takim GWC."
> 
> Mniemasz, kombinujesz, jak koń pod górę... Tworzysz teorie, które się kupy-dupy nie trzymają bazując na dawno zapomnianej wiedzy szkolnej...
> Koniecznie chcesz WIEDZIEĆ!!!
> - Po to, aby móc zbudować GWC DOBRZE!
> 
> Mam propozycję:
> Załatw granta z Unii czy skąd chcesz, lub ZA WŁASNE PIENIĄDZE uruchom program zdobywania potrzebnej Ci wiedzy!
> Ja chętnie, za przyzwoite TWOJE pieniądze wykonam potrzebne badania, opracuję system opomiarowania, postawie i zweryfikuję KILKA teorii...
> ...



ja wchodze.
zaczynamy tylko jak UE wejdzie do spolki.

opublikujemy na licencji GNU..

powinno im zalezec, bo: 

po pierwsze primo unia to socjalizm 2.0

po drugie primo  gadaja ciagle o redukcji CO2

po trzecie primo ultimo musza gdzies srodki zagospodarowac


jak mozesz podpytaj tylko tej znajomej firmy do kogo mam napisac  :smile:

----------


## nydar

Raczej jestem ciekawy życia. Zawiść jest mi obcym stanem ducha.
Rozważając swoje GWC ,brałem różne opcje pod uwagę . Wyeliminowałem z materiałów nasiąkliwych typu maxy czy rurki drenarskie.
Pytając witka chodzi mi tylko wyłącznie o to czy on zna takie przypadki(oprócz klaudiusza), czy to tylko jego przypuszczenia.
Nie doszukuj się we wszystkim podtekstów bo się wykończysz.

----------


## witek_myslowice

> Na jakiej podstawie twierdzisz ,że żwirowiec jako nienasiąkalny jest bezpieczniejszy od maxowca,który jak wiadomo chłonie wilgoć . Spotkałeś jakieś przypadki ,że na maksowcu rośnie szkodliwe dla ludzkich płuc  życie?


Ja tu na ten temat nie pisałem - zapraszam do tematu:  GWC żwirowy czy max?

----------


## zybel

ja maxa użytkuję juz prawie dwa lata, żadnych problemów

----------


## beehive

Planuję żwirowca pod tarasem, który będzie po przeciwnej stronie domu niż pomieszczenie piwniczne z rekuperatorem, więc do rekuperatora będzie szło w ziemi jeszcze 10m rury. Wydaje mi się, że para wodna powinna się już wykroplić w żwirowcu i w rurze już wykroplenia specjalnie już nie będzie, ale może warto na wszelki wypadek zrobić spadek rury. I teraz pytanie do Was: czy zrobić spadek w kierunku domu (i rozumiem, że jakiś odpływ ewentualnego kondensatu przed rekuperatorem), czy spadek zrobić w stronę żwirowca, który rozsączy ewentualne wykropliny? Czy to drugie jest możliwe, bo to będzie pod prąd strumienia powietrza?

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Planuję żwirowca pod tarasem, który będzie po przeciwnej stronie domu niż pomieszczenie piwniczne z rekuperatorem, więc do rekuperatora będzie szło w ziemi jeszcze 10m rury. Wydaje mi się, że para wodna powinna się już wykroplić w żwirowcu i w rurze już wykroplenia specjalnie już nie będzie, ale może warto na wszelki wypadek zrobić spadek rury. I teraz pytanie do Was: czy zrobić spadek w kierunku domu (i rozumiem, że jakiś odpływ ewentualnego kondensatu przed rekuperatorem), czy spadek zrobić w stronę żwirowca, który rozsączy ewentualne wykropliny? Czy to drugie jest możliwe, bo to będzie pod prąd strumienia powietrza?


A ile tego będzie? Centrala 600, 800 czy więcej m3/h

----------


## cruz

> "WIDZIAŁEŚ kiedyś geowłókninę czy tylko o niej czytałeś?
> CZOŁGIEM będziesz złoże zagęszczał?!!!
> Adam M.


Tylko czy czołg by tam coś zagęścił.

----------


## beehive

> Tak lepiej bo jak już ewentualnie coś się pojawi, ale to raczej niemożliwe bo rura latem już nie obniży więcej temp. niż żwir, to wróci do żwiru. Nawet jak pod prąd to nie ma znaczenia - na opory nie wpłynie a i powietrza powtórnie nie nawilży.


Bardziej się obawiam, że woda nie będzie spływała, jeśli spływ jest "pod prąd" i będzie stała w jakiś drobnych nierównościach ze wszystkimi tego konsekwencjami. Niby rura nie powinna już więcej obniżyć temperatury, ale żwirowiec może się szybciej nagrzać niż rura. 




> A ile tego będzie? Centrala 600, 800 czy więcej m3/h


ok 500 m3/h.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Ale zawiść cię męczy z moim maksowcem, co?
> Po co pytasz jak wiesz, że klaudiusza_x coś zalało i mu to wszystko zapleśniało i stało się hodowlą dla komarów. No chyba, że o tym zapomniałeś.
> A jak coś w GWC ma rosnąć to i w rurze wyrośnie.


Prawdopodobnie GWC zostało umieszczone z niewłaściwej strony budynku, od strony wzgórza.
Gdyby zostało przesunięte w bok, tak by znajdowało się z boku, być może byłoby lepiej.
Ale to takie gdybanie.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> ok 500 m3/h.


 Jaki koszt, większej centrali i gwc?

----------


## jasiek71

> Jaki koszt, większej centrali i gwc?


a ta większa centrala to niby do czego ...?
przecież można zrobić obejście letnie z odpowiednim wentylatorem omijające centralę ... :smile:

----------


## karolek75

Tak sie zastanawiam nad ta 0,5 metrowa zasypka na GWC pod domem... Skoro w odległości 0,5 m od GWC  ilośc energii dostarczana wilgocia z dalszych pokładów gruntu kompensuje "zużycie"  generowane przez  GWC to skąd jest czerpana energia do kompensacji zużytej energii w tej zasypce skoro nie ma ona juz kontaktu z dalszymi pokladami? Wg mnie z domu. Przez posadzkę. rozważam to dla żwirowca / maksowaca.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Tak sie zastanawiam nad ta 0,5 metrowa zasypka na GWC pod domem... Skoro w odległości 0,5 m od GWC  ilośc energii dostarczana wilgocia z dalszych pokładów gruntu kompensuje "zużycie"  generowane przez  GWC to skąd jest czerpana energia do kompensacji zużytej energii w tej zasypce skoro nie ma ona juz kontaktu z dalszymi pokladami? Wg mnie z domu. Przez posadzkę. rozważam to dla żwirowca / maksowaca.


Ile energii teoretycznie uzyskują z GWC ich użytkownicy?\
Dla 2 wariantów: jeden pod domem, drugi obok domu.

Na wątek wpadam rzadko, może już było to wyliczone.

----------


## jasiek71

> Ile energii teoretycznie uzyskują z GWC ich użytkownicy?\
> Dla 2 wariantów: jeden pod domem, drugi obok domu.
> 
> Na wątek wpadam rzadko, może już było to wyliczone.


ja u siebie ok. 3tys. kwh w skali roku ... :yes:

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> ja u siebie ok. 3tys. kwh w skali roku ...


Z grzaniem zimą i chłodzeniem latem?
Czy tylko na podgrzanie?

----------


## byry007

Witam czy taki wynalazek jest w stanie schłodzić delikatnie powietrze zasysane przez centrale , za chłodziwo jest woda z wodociągu działa tylko jak będzie podlewanie trawnik około 200 m2 . Myślałem żeby to działało jak jest na dworze 35C u mnie już chyba drugi tydzień grzeje dziś w domu miałem 27C , jak długo by musiała lecieć woda żeby coś poczuć w domu ? Nie sprawdzałem ile C ma woda ale zimna jest

----------


## klaudiusz_x

karolek chyba pił do kszhu, stąd pytanie o porównanie GWC.
Oczywiście różnie to może działać.
Jeśli Ty wyciągasz 3k kWh, a kszhu na grzanie chałupy bierze tylko 2400 na sezon, to Patrząc po "chłopsku" coś jest nie tak z teoriami snutymi tu na forum  :big tongue:

----------


## adam_mk

coś się poknociło...

Adam M.

----------


## ravbc

> Nie no, to co proponujesz to zabaweczka.
> Musiałbyś mieć fancoil'a i wody dużo więcej niż na podlanie trawnika.
> Jak nie masz studni a w zasadzie dwóch (druga do zrzutu) to daj sobie spokój i kup marketową klimę za mniej niż 1.000zł.


A czemuż to woda do podlewania się nie nada? Przecież w roślinki można wylać na prawdę hektolitry, zwłaszcza w upały. Z przepływem też nie powinno być problemu - mało który fancoil wymaga takich przepływów jakie idą w trawnik. Gorzej, że podlewać trzeba by wtedy praktycznie cały dzień, więc trzeba mieć odpowiednio duży trawnik...

----------


## byry007

Koszty jakie poniosłem 20 zł , ogólnie mam ggwc i chłodnice juwenta chyba, zastanawiałem sie czy jak by zamontować 2 chłodnice dużej wydajności i podłączyć pod wodę zimną w domu , jak by było zużycie wody w domu by działało ale to tylko przymiarki

----------


## nydar

> karolek chyba pił do kszhu, stąd pytanie o porównanie GWC.
> Oczywiście różnie to może działać.
> Jeśli Ty wyciągasz 3k kWh, a kszhu na grzanie chałupy bierze tylko 2400 na sezon, to Patrząc po "chłopsku" coś jest nie tak z teoriami snutymi tu na forum


Nikt nie twierdzi,że 3000kWh z domu pochodzą . Obniżenie o 1oC  200m3 gruntu to 100kWh. Chodzi o to,że domy posiadające GWC pod posadzką,mają tam niższą temp . A to przekłada się na straty przez izolację posadzki.

----------


## nydar

lambda/grubość x gradient z i bez .

----------


## karolek75

> karolek chyba pił do kszhu, stąd pytanie o porównanie GWC.
> Oczywiście różnie to może działać.
> Jeśli Ty wyciągasz 3k kWh, a kszhu na grzanie chałupy bierze tylko 2400 na sezon, to Patrząc po "chłopsku" coś jest nie tak z teoriami snutymi tu na forum


  Nie pije do nikogo. Tylko po co mi zasypka na GWC nad którym dalej jest chudziak, styro czy co tam jeszcze. Chyba tylko jako dodatkowy izolator, ale to prościej i taniej dołożyć 5 cm w izolacji niż głęboko kopać i kombinować.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> lambda/grubość x gradient z i bez .


 W PN-EN 13370 jest 44 strony jak się liczy i konkluzja, że to szacunki dotyczące większości przypadków!
 - Gdy Pan liczy ścianę czy dach - to tak można, do gruntu nie. Izolacja ściany czy dachu, nie ma wpływu na deltę T a w przypadku podłogi TAK! 
Temperatura gruntu wraz z grubością izolacji maleje. Temperatura gruntu nie jest pod domem jednakowa, obniża się odśrodkowo. Ten odśrodkowy spadek temperatury jest różny dla różnych gruntów i ich wilgoci. Dlatego gdy jest o domach pasywnych, norma podaje, nie liczy się a odcina się !

----------


## Barth3z

> Nie pije do nikogo. Tylko po co mi zasypka na GWC nad którym dalej jest chudziak, styro czy co tam jeszcze. Chyba tylko jako dodatkowy izolator, ale to prościej i taniej dołożyć 5 cm w izolacji niż głęboko kopać i kombinować.


zasypka nad GWC musi mieć styk z gruntem pod GWC, inaczej jest bezsensu. 
Po drugie brak takiej zasypki i brak chudziaka negatywnie wpływa na straty przez posadzkę.

----------


## karolek75

> zasypka nad GWC musi mieć styk z gruntem pod GWC, inaczej jest bezsensu. 
> Po drugie brak takiej zasypki i brak chudziaka negatywnie wpływa na straty przez posadzkę.


Barth, jaka bedzie powierzchnia styku zasypki nad GWC ( caly czas o "wielkopowierzchniowym" max/zwir) a pod chudziakiem lub izolacja? Jaki bedzie wygladal transport tej energii/wilgoci poprzez ta relatywnie niewielka powierzchnia? Bezposrednio pod domem? Skad? Zasypujesz glina ktora ciagnie wilgoc? Nawet to slabo widze...
Jesli juz robisz takie GWC to ja nie widze jej sensu. Chcesz minimalizowac te straty - zwieksz troche izolacje w posadzce zamiast kopac wielka dziure.

Edit:
Nikt nie potrafi tego policzyc, ale czujesz to przez skore... Wg mnie ta zasypka przedzej ukradnie energie z domu niz sie zregeneruje z milionow ton gruntu przez ten styk.

----------


## Barth3z

> Po pierwsze jeśli już to POZYTYWNIE wpływa na straty czyli zwiększa je. Negatywnie na straty wpływa izolacja bo je zmniejsza.


Hehe, OK  :smile:  Wpływa negatywnie, bo zwiększa straty. Mam nadzieję, że teraz wszyscy zrozumieją.




> Ważniejsze jest, że to znów za daleko idące wnioski bo ani poparte wyliczeniami ani pomiarami.


Sam się co do tej kwestii zgodziłeś. Kwestia wielkości tych strat. Może to być koszt bułki, piwa lub zgrzewki. Tego nie wiem.

----------


## Barth3z

> Barth, jaka bedzie powierzchnia styku zasypki nad GWC ( caly czas o "wielkopowierzchniowym" max/zwir) a pod chudziakiem lub izolacja? Jaki bedzie wygladal transport tej energii/wilgoci poprzez ta relatywnie niewielka powierzchnia? Bezposrednio pod domem? Skad? Zasypujesz glina ktora ciagnie wilgoc? Nawet to slabo widze...
> Jesli juz robisz takie GWC to ja nie widze jej sensu. Chcesz minimalizowac te straty - zwieksz troche izolacje w posadzce zamiast kopac wielka dziure.


Czy rzeczywiście aż taki to problem zrobić takie GWC:

zamiast takiego:





> Nikt nie potrafi tego policzyc, ale czujesz to przez skore...


Dokładnie tak  :smile:

----------


## Barth3z

> Prawdopodobnie GWC zostało umieszczone z niewłaściwej strony budynku, od strony wzgórza.
> Gdyby zostało przesunięte w bok, tak by znajdowało się z boku, być może byłoby lepiej.
> Ale to takie gdybanie.


Myślisz, że gdyby to był żwirowiec to też miałbyś to samo ?

----------


## nydar

> Zgadzam się, bo być muszą. Inna sprawa, że są nieistotnie mikre.


Na jakiej podstawie twierdzisz ,że są nieistotnie mikre. Ja twierdzę ,że  minimum  500 kWh/sezon zimowy.

----------


## karolek75

> Czy rzeczywiście aż taki to problem zrobić takie GWC:
> 
> zamiast takiego:


Pieknie rysujesz  :smile: .
O ile zwiekszyles ta powierzchnie styku ? O 50 %? I co z tego - skad tam ma sie wziac ta wilgoc transportujaca energie, szczegolnie ze grunt niewysadzinowy czyli  zageszczona pospolka nie podciagajaca kapilarnie zamknieta fundamentami? Zwieksz grubosc EPS. 100-ka nie uczynic cie duzo biedniejszym, a zaoszczedzisz na glebokosci dziury, pospolce, zageszczaniu. Bilans pewnie wyjdzie cos kolo zera. Finansowy i energetyczny.
edit:
A nie mialy byc te fundamenty b.plytkie? Na tym rysunku dales tej zasypki 50 cm ?

edit2:
nie nie dales. 50cm to caly fundament. To co ma robic te 15cm ? Adam zawsze mowil o 50cm i bilansie zero. Bez sensu.

----------


## karolek75

> Na jakiej podstawie twierdzisz ,że są nieistotnie mikre. Ja twierdzę ,że  minimum  500 kWh/sezon zimowy.


bredzisz  :wink:

----------


## Barth3z

> Pieknie rysujesz .
> O ile zwiekszyles ta powierzchnie styku ? O 50 %? I co z tego - skad tam ma sie wziac ta wilgoc transportujaca energie, szczegolnie ze grunt niewysadzinowy czyli  zageszczona pospolka nie podciagajaca kapilarnie zamknieta fundamentami? Zwieksz grubosc EPS. 100-ka nie uczynic cie duzo biedniejszym, a zaoszczedzisz na glebokosci dziury, pospolce, zageszczaniu. Bilans pewnie wyjdzie cos kolo zera. Finansowy i energetyczny.
> edit:
> A nie mialy byc te fundamenty b.plytkie? Na tym rysunku dales tej zasypki 50 cm ?
> 
> edit2:
> nie nie dales. 50cm to caly fundament. To co ma robic te 15cm ? Adam zawsze mowil o 50cm i bilansie zero. Bez sensu.


Tak, w tej koncepcji kszhu tej zasypki będzie raptem 10-15cm, bo więcej się nie da. Dobre choćby tyle, bo to stabilizuje warunki. Pisałem o tym wcześniej, że obmywanie mroźnym powietrzem bezpośrednio styro nad GWC nie jest zbyt rozsądnym pomysłem. Jak czytałeś wcześniej to pisaliśmy również o tym, że warto robić przerwy w pracy GWC, aby zasypka naciągnęła. Modyfikacja którą pokazałem polepsza efektywność pracy GWC, bo pracuje większą powierzchnią (góra i dół).
Na zmodyfikowanym rysunku jest jeszcze jedna wg mnie ważna rzecz . Chodzi mianowicie o przerwy w GWC np. maxowym. Lepiej zrobić 5 "nitek" np. 3mx1m z odstępem załóżmy 0,5m - jak na rysunku pro-venta, bo taki układ zmniejsza opory i bardziej efektywnie rozkłada powietrze.

----------


## nydar

> bredzisz


A 1Wh/m2 będzie mniejszą brednią czy większą?
A równowartość ceny bułki,piwa czy zgrzewki będzie mniejszą czy większą brednią?

----------


## nydar

Powiem,że nie zgrzewkę piwa. Byłbym bliższy 1Wh/m2. Myślisz,że ta 1Wh to zbyt dużo  jeżeli jest pod izolacją 8 albo 18oC?
Operujesz stratami przeliczając na piwa. Spróbuj podawać w Wh albo ich ułamkach.
Rozumiem,lato,upał ale bez przesady

----------


## nydar

Przecież podałem 500kWh/sezon zimowy dla domów takiej wielkości jak nasze .Mamy podobne.

Zrewanżuj się i podaj ile wg. ciebie ucieka  przez 30cm izolacji z lambdą np.0,035W/mK  przy temp. pod izolacją 8oC a ile przy temp. 18oC w trakcie sezonu grzewczego .
Póki co puszki piwa nie przemawiają do mnie. W watach proszę.Mniej kszhanienia więcej w watach.

----------


## gentoonx

> Przecież podałem 500kWh/sezon zimowy ...


nie daj się, dali już 5000kWh/sezon, pomyśl że to może dane dla dziennika TV i bez kozery powiedz 5000000kWh/sezon :big lol:  , w końcu:



> Ale mnie nie obchodzą bzdury, które podajesz.


no to co Ci szkodzi  :Lol:

----------


## nydar

Piszesz ,że to bzdura.Udowodnij ,że to bzdura. Póki co mielesz ozorem . 1Wh/m2 to dużo przy różnicy temp. 10oC?
Przecież doskonale wiesz z jakiego wzorku liczę. Skoro jest to niepoprawne, podaj poprawną formułę. 
Jednego jestem pewien . Te 500kWh dla domu parterowego 140m2 jest mniejszą bzdurą niż piwo z biedronki.

----------


## nydar

> nie daj się, dali już 5000kWh/sezon, pomyśl że to może dane dla dziennika TV i bez kozery powiedz 5000000kWh/sezon , w końcu:
> 
> no to co Ci szkodzi


To jest zarezerwowane dla TE

----------


## nydar

Czyli jak zwykle .Pół dnia o niczym . Znasz mój wzorek. Nie raz podawałem . Skoro twierdzisz że to nieprawidłowe . Podaj swoje prawidłowe liczenie. Przecież to jest oczywiste ,że nie potrafię udowodnić,że się mylę . Musisz ty to zrobić .
Jeżeli nie potrafisz tego policzyć aby udowodnić ,że się mylę ,to skończmy tą farsę bo zejdzie nam nast. kilka dni na kszhanieniu o niczym.
Dobrej nocy.

----------


## karolek75

> Tak, w tej koncepcji kszhu tej zasypki będzie raptem 10-15cm, bo więcej się nie da. Dobre choćby tyle, bo to stabilizuje warunki. Pisałem o tym wcześniej, że obmywanie mroźnym powietrzem bezpośrednio styro nad GWC nie jest zbyt rozsądnym pomysłem. Jak czytałeś wcześniej to pisaliśmy również o tym, że warto robić przerwy w pracy GWC, aby zasypka naciągnęła. Modyfikacja którą pokazałem polepsza efektywność pracy GWC, bo pracuje większą powierzchnią (góra i dół).
> Na zmodyfikowanym rysunku jest jeszcze jedna wg mnie ważna rzecz . Chodzi mianowicie o przerwy w GWC np. maxowym. Lepiej zrobić 5 "nitek" np. 3mx1m z odstępem załóżmy 0,5m - jak na rysunku pro-venta, bo taki układ zmniejsza opory i bardziej efektywnie rozkłada powietrze.


1. Nadal nie odpowiedziales jak naciagnie niekapilarna pospolka nad tym GWC?  
2. Czemu obmywanie mroznym powietrzem styro nie jest rozsadnym pomyslem ? Scianom domu to nie szkodzi.

Masz watpliwosci co do wpuszczania mroznego powietrza pod dom, tak i ja sadze ze to nie najlepszy pomysl. Ale skoro juz tak robic, to nadal uwazam, ze w takiej konkretnie sytuacji gdy ta niekapilarna zasypka jest zamknieta w fundamentach nad GWC z niewielkim kontaktem z pozostala czescia gruntu - rozwiaznie J-J z grubasza izolacja jest zdecydowanie lepsze. A jeszcze lepsze to nydarzenie i RSS.

----------


## karolek75

> A 1Wh/m2 będzie mniejszą brednią czy większą?
> A równowartość ceny bułki,piwa czy zgrzewki będzie mniejszą czy większą brednią?


Tak na serio, to dla mnie brednia jest  rezygnacja z bombla ciepla ( brak polskich znakow dla prawidlowego zapisu)  i wrzucanie bezposrednio pod chate mroznego powietrza  bez uwzgledniania tego w grubszej izolacji lub alternatywnie realizacja RSS. 
Budujac dom jak najbardziej pasywny walcza wszyscy z mostkami, zwracja uwage na szczegoly a tu zamykaja oczy i uwazaja ze wszystko jest w porzadeczku.

----------


## nydar

,,Rozumiesz? Wstaw do wzorka. Co wyjdzie?"

Wychodzi na to,że średnio inteligentny człowiek rozumie iż  w domu na ogół nie mamy mniej jak 20oC. Średnio inteligentny człowiek rozumie że przy GWC pod domem ,na koniec zimy temp. poniżej izolacji posadzki to 5-6oC(dane od j-j) . Bez GWC pod domem temp. poniżej izolacji posadzki to >15oC. 
Dopóki tego nie przyjmiesz do wiadomości dalsza dyskusja mija się z celem.

----------


## Barth3z

> 1. Nadal nie odpowiedziales jak naciagnie niekapilarna pospolka nad tym GWC?


Nie mówimy o podciąganiu kapilarnym tylko o transporcie energii z głębszych pokładów gruntu. Tutaj wystarczy wilgoć, a nie woda.




> 2. Czemu obmywanie mroznym powietrzem styro nie jest rozsadnym pomyslem ? Scianom domu to nie szkodzi.


Porównaj sobie jaki jest transport energii ze styro nad tym GWC a jaki jest z zasypki. Poza tym skrajne warunki temperaturowo-wilgotnościowe (-25oC do +35oC) wpływają degradująco na styro. Wystaw sobie styropian na elewacji bez żadnego tynku siatki itp. 




> nadal uwazam, ze w takiej konkretnie sytuacji gdy ta niekapilarna zasypka jest zamknieta w fundamentach nad GWC z niewielkim kontaktem z pozostala czescia gruntu - rozwiaznie J-J z grubasza izolacja jest zdecydowanie lepsze. A jeszcze lepsze to nydarzenie i RSS.


Ja wolę "rozbiegówkę i zasypkę.

----------


## Barth3z

> To nie tak, styro niszczy się od UV więc po to siatka, klej, tynk.
> U mnie na strychu leży już 2-gi rok trochę różnego EPS i jak nowy.


Ja nie chcę tego sprawdzać na sobie. Styro pod domem ma wytrzymać min. 50lat. Nie lepiej położyć go na podsypce i ogrodzić go od wpływu tak skrajnych temperatur i wilgotności powietrza ?

----------


## karolek75

> Nie mówimy o podciąganiu kapilarnym tylko o transporcie energii z głębszych pokładów gruntu. Tutaj wystarczy wilgoć, a nie woda.


Wilgoc w gruncie to tylko para wg ciebie ? Transportujaca energie przez te punkty styku stanowiace ile 5 -10-15 %  powierzchni GWC ? A jaka masz powierzchnie styku zasypki ze styro ? Tyle co GWC. Tez nie policze tego, ale przez skore czuje ze nie zregenerujesz tego tymi przesmykami za diabla.




> Porównaj sobie jaki jest transport energii ze styro nad tym GWC a jaki jest z zasypki. Poza tym skrajne warunki temperaturowo-wilgotnościowe (-25oC do +35oC) wpływają degradująco na styro. Wystaw sobie styropian na elewacji bez żadnego tynku siatki itp.


Co do degradacji to juz ci kszhu napisal. Transport energii ze styro - wg mnie zasypka sie nie zregeneruje a w wiekszosci zasili tym co jej dostrczysz przez styro - bo to on stanowi tam "dalsze poklady gruntu"




> Ja wolę "rozbiegówkę i zasypkę.


Rozbiegowka jak najbardziej + grubsza izolacja lub RSS. Tak jak zrobil to j-j i nydar.

edit:
Adam pisal: jaki grunt  nadaje sie najlepiej do transportu energii dla GWC i PCi? Glina bo podciaga wilgoc. Ty zasypiesz to pospolka i zamkniesz to w fundamentach, pozostawiajac ulamek powierzchni do regeneracji. I tylko w gore.

----------


## Barth3z

> Nie wiem czy lepiej ale na pewno drożej. Przekonasz się, że duży koszt budowy składa się z takich drobnych rzeczy.


Ile wg ciebie bedzie wynosiła różnica w cenie budowy tych dwóch GWC jakie przedstawiłem na rysunku ? Przecież ilość piasku w obu przypadkach jest ta sama. Różnica polega tylko na tym, że GWC jest osadzony o 10-15cm niżej.




> Wilgoc w gruncie to tylko para wg ciebie ?


Nie!. Czy Ty sądzisz, że zasypka nad GWC nie trasportuje energii z dolnych pokładów mimo, że nie podciąga na taką wysokość wody ? 




> Transportujaca energie przez te punkty styku stanowiace ile 5 -10-15 %  powierzchni GWC ? A jaka masz powierzchnie styku zasypki ze styro ? Tyle co GWC. Tez nie policze tego, ale przez skore czuje ze nie zregenerujesz tego tymi przesmykami za diabla.


Nie tylko ten "przesmyk" transportuje energię, ale i same bloczki GWC lub żwir. Zauważ, że taka zasypka powoduje, że GWC czerpie energię zarówno z "dołu" i jak i z tej zasypki.




> Co do degradacji to juz ci kszhu napisal. Transport energii ze styro - wg mnie zasypka sie nie zregeneruje a w wiekszosci zasili tym co jej dostrczysz przez styro - bo to on stanowi tam "dalsze poklady gruntu"


Masz prawo tak uważać. Ja tak nie uważam.




> Adam pisal: jaki grunt  nadaje sie najlepiej do transportu energii dla GWC i PCi? Glina bo podciaga wilgoc. Ty zasypiesz to pospolka i zamkniesz to w fundamentach, pozostawiajac ulamek powierzchni do regeneracji. I tylko w gore.


Widzę, że u ciebie tylko czarne albo białe. Wiadomo, że nie zasypię gliną GWC, tylko piaskiem. Sądzisz, że to nie zadziała ? To jak działa np. chudziak kszhu, który ma wylany nad GWC? Twierdzisz, zatem to co nydar, że jego chudziak karmi się tylko stratami przez podłogę ?

----------


## martinelka

Witam. Po długim czasie uruchomiłem na próbę swój żwirowiec. Na razie podłączyłem na wyciągu dystrybutor od kominka o wydajności 300 m3. Z GWC wychodzę z trzech rur fi 200. Dwie naprzemiennie czerpią przez żwir, środkowa idzie z czerpni. Na środkowej mam spadek temp. Ok. 3 stopnie w stosunku do temp. otoczenia. Z bocznyc przy temp. Otoczenia 27- 16 stopni. Ale po nocy, kiedy na zewnątrz jest 20 ze żwirowca ma m 15, co by znaczyło, że to musi być temp. bliska temparatury złoża. Złoże na ok. dwóch metrach, otoczone gliną, przykryte styropianem gr. 2x5cm. Do schłodzenia latem powinno wystarczyć, ale czy zimą podgrzeje? Co o tym myślicie?
Druga sprawa: zastanawiam się nad reku. Kumpel chce mi wcisnąć bartosza ale chyba bez sensu bo dość drogi a atutem jest tylko to ze nie marźnie, co przy GWC powinno być bez znaczenia. Drugi to vitowent ale brak o nim jakichkolwiek opinii. No i trzeci: thessla green airpack. Podpowiecie coś?

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Witam. Po długim czasie uruchomiłem na próbę swój żwirowiec. Na razie podłączyłem na wyciągu dystrybutor od kominka o wydajności 300 m3. Z GWC wychodzę z trzech rur fi 200. Dwie naprzemiennie czerpią przez żwir, środkowa idzie z czerpni. Na środkowej mam spadek temp. Ok. 3 stopnie w stosunku do temp. otoczenia. Z bocznyc przy temp. Otoczenia 27- 16 stopni. Ale po nocy, kiedy na zewnątrz jest 20 ze żwirowca ma m 15, co by znaczyło, że to musi być temp. bliska temparatury złoża. Złoże na ok. dwóch metrach, otoczone gliną, przykryte styropianem gr. 2x5cm. Do schłodzenia latem powinno wystarczyć, ale czy zimą podgrzeje? Co o tym myślicie?
> Druga sprawa: zastanawiam się nad reku. Kumpel chce mi wcisnąć bartosza ale chyba bez sensu bo dość drogi a atutem jest tylko to ze nie marźnie, co przy GWC powinno być bez znaczenia. Drugi to vitowent ale brak o nim jakichkolwiek opinii. No i trzeci: thessla green airpack. Podpowiecie coś?


Tylko 600-kę airpack. Można dokładnie sknofigurować automatykę i jest cholernie cicha.

----------


## Barth3z

czy to jest cicho?:
http://www.thesslagreen.pl/airpack60...daneakustyczne

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> czy to jest cicho?:
> http://www.thesslagreen.pl/airpack60...daneakustyczne


Zapraszam "posłuchać" z 300-tkami i 400 innych firm ( nawet Vasco)

----------


## karolek75

> Nie!. Czy Ty sądzisz, że zasypka nad GWC nie trasportuje energii z dolnych pokładów mimo, że nie podciąga na taką wysokość wody ? 
> 
> Nie tylko ten "przesmyk" transportuje energię, ale i same bloczki GWC lub żwir. Zauważ, że taka zasypka powoduje, że GWC czerpie energię zarówno z "dołu" i jak i z tej zasypki.


Sadze, ze podczas uzytkowania GWC to on zuzywa energei z dolnych pokladow. Tylko w trakcie wylaczen ktre planujesz ta zasypka ma szanse sie troche zregenerowac i utworzyc niewielki bufor. Ale ze wzgledu na trudnosc policzenia ile tego zaciagnie z dolu ze wzgledu na nikly transport z powodu brak wlasciwosci kapilarnych zwiru - duzo lepiej zrobisz odcinajac sie grubsza warstwa izolacji jesli juz koniecznie chcesz pchac zimne pod izolacje.




> Masz prawo tak uważać. Ja tak nie uważam.


Tez masz prawo  :smile: 




> Widzę, że u ciebie tylko czarne albo białe. Wiadomo, że nie zasypię gliną GWC, tylko piaskiem. Sądzisz, że to nie zadziała ? To jak działa np. chudziak kszhu, który ma wylany nad GWC? Twierdzisz, zatem to co nydar, że jego chudziak karmi się tylko stratami przez podłogę ?


Podczas uzytkowania GWC - z pewnoscia - dla GWC uzytkowanego w niskich temperaturach powietrza. Przeciez go nie ogrzewasz tym zimnym powietrzem.

----------


## karolek75

> Skąd ta pewność? Badałeś? Liczyłeś?
> To powiem, że chudziak b15 144m2 z czego ~28m2 nad GWC zarówno poza jak i nad GWC ma identyczną temp.
> Wniosek?


Utrzymales jego temperature chlodzac go mroznym powietrzem. To sugerujesz ?  :big tongue:  

Moze i to jest kosta lodu na pracujacym silniku ( nikt nie podjal sie policzyc). Ale skoro Bart ma watpliwosci to z pewnosci lepiej zrobi dokladajac izolacji nad GWC niz kombinujac z zasypka. Adama 0,5 m tyczy GWC otoczonego gruntem transportujacym energie z zewnatrz, z zasobow matki Gaji, a nie watpliwej regenracji 15cm zasypki zwirowej zasilanej takze stratami z posadzki - bo takowe sa niewatpliwie.

----------


## martinelka

> Zapraszam "posłuchać" z 300-tkami i 400 innych firm ( nawet Vasco)


Właśnie,też mnie te dane akustyczne przeraziły. Ale tak naprawde to tylko u nich znalazłem tak szczegółowe harakterystyki. Panie Tomaszu, skąd pomysł, aby na 100 mw powierzchni pakować sześćsetkę? Dodam, że wysokość pomieszczeń 2,5m.

----------


## karolek75

> Nic nie sugeruję. To wynik pomiaru oraz zrozumienia proporcji - masa powietrza vs masa gruntu oraz energia transportowana przez grunt i powietrze.


Ja glownie sie odnosze do watpliwosci Barth3z-a, podobne sa do moich. I sadze, ze jesli chce spac spokojnie - niech dolozy izolacji jak j-j. A nie kombinuje z zasypka ktora bedzie slabo regenerowana. 5 cm styro da znacznie lepszy efekt niz zasypka.

----------


## Barth3z

> Sadze, ze podczas uzytkowania GWC to on zuzywa energei z dolnych pokladow. Tylko w trakcie wylaczen ktre planujesz ta zasypka ma szanse sie troche zregenerowac i utworzyc niewielki bufor. Ale ze wzgledu na trudnosc policzenia ile tego zaciagnie z dolu ze wzgledu na nikly transport z powodu brak wlasciwosci kapilarnych zwiru - duzo lepiej zrobisz odcinajac sie grubsza warstwa izolacji jesli juz koniecznie chcesz pchac zimne pod izolacje.


Nie chcę pchać zimnego powietrza pod dom. Właśnie od tego ta cała batalia się zaczęła.  :smile: 
Niedługo rozpoczynam budowę i chcę zrobić GWC. Chcę go zrobić tanio i dobrze. Można oczywiście dołożyć styro nad GWC, ale to są dodatkowe koszty. Zauważ, że ta modyfikacja z rysunków polega tylko na głębszym osadzeniu GWC. Materiału tutaj nie przybędzie. Dodatkowym proponowanym przeze mnie zabiegiem jest wykonanie poprzeczne a nie wzdłużne GWC, gdzie długość przepływu powietrza przez GWC to max. 3 metry w 4 - 5 nitkach o szerokości ok. 1m (jak na rys. pro-vent'a). To pozwoli na bardziej efektywne wykorzystanie powierzchni GWC poprzez lepszą dystrybucję powietrza. Mówi się, że w GWC żwirowym, maksowym powietrze nie przelatuje przez całą powierzchnię złoża. Dodatkową zaletą takiego ułożenia GWC jest zmniejszenie oporów. Minusem natomiast jest większa ilość rury zasilającej i odbierającej powietrze z GWC.




> 5 cm styro da znacznie lepszy efekt niz zasypka.


Dodatkowe 5cm nad GWC (załóżmy niech to będzie 50m2) to kwota 500zł, nie licząc kosztów ułożenia.

PS. zauważ, że j-j wylał chudziaka nad GWC. kszhu w swojej koncepcji go nie planuje i to budzi moje obawy o bezpośredni styk mroźnego powietrza ze styro.

----------


## karolek75

> Nie chcę pchać zimnego powietrza pod dom. Właśnie od tego ta cała batalia się zaczęła. 
> Niedługo rozpoczynam budowę i chcę zrobić GWC. Chcę go zrobić tanio i dobrze. Można oczywiście dołożyć styro nad GWC, ale to są dodatkowe koszty. Zauważ, że ta modyfikacja z rysunków polega tylko na głębszym osadzeniu GWC. Materiału tutaj nie przybędzie. Dodatkowym proponowanym przeze mnie zabiegiem jest wykonanie poprzeczne a nie wzdłużne GWC, gdzie długość przepływu powietrza przez GWC to max. 3 metry w 4 - 5 nitkach o szerokości ok. 1m (jak na rys. pro-vent'a). To pozwoli na bardziej efektywne wykorzystanie powierzchni GWC poprzez lepszą dystrybucję powietrza. Mówi się, że w GWC żwirowym, maksowym powietrze nie przelatuje przez całą powierzchnię złoża. Dodatkową zaletą takiego ułożenia GWC jest zmniejszenie oporów. Minusem natomiast jest większa ilość rury zasilającej i odbierającej powietrze z GWC.


I to jest ok, poza tym ze nie wierze w skuteczna regeneracje tej zasypki, wiec bedziesz mial tylko kilkanascie cm izolacji z zwiru.




> Dodatkowe 5cm nad GWC (załóżmy niech to będzie 50m2) to kwota 500zł, nie licząc kosztów ułożenia.
> 
> PS. zauważ, że j-j wylał chudziaka nad GWC. kszhu w swojej koncepcji go nie planuje i to budzi moje obawy o bezpośredni styk mroźnego powietrza ze styro.


Ale nad chudziakiem j-j ma grubsza izolacje w miejscu gdzie jest GWC. Znaczy sie ze uwaza podobnie jak ty - ze GWC pod domem ma wplyw na straty przez posadzke.
Wplyw mroznego na styro? Jeszcze raz zapytam - co ma sie mu stac? 

Zrobisz zasypke  - bedzie troche lepiej. Dasz grubszy styro - odetniesz sie od problemu.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Właśnie,też mnie te dane akustyczne przeraziły. Ale tak naprawde to tylko u nich znalazłem tak szczegółowe harakterystyki. Panie Tomaszu, skąd pomysł, aby na 100 mw powierzchni pakować sześćsetkę? Dodam, że wysokość pomieszczeń 2,5m.


A jaką Pan chce do gwc? Jeżeli w domu będzie +25 st.C a GWC schłodzi powietrze do +15 ( co jest bardzo optymistyczne ) to każde 100m3/h przeniesie 0.4kW mocy chłodniczej. Poniżej 2kW mocy chłodniczej ma 6-7 anemostatów i po przejściu przez poddasze ( nawet izolowane), nic nie odczujemy! Co to jest "split" 200W? lub mniej. 
 A co do akustyki... To najcichsza centrala z jaką miałem do czynienia ( miałem ze wszystkimi ). Ważna jest metodyka pomiarów, w kanale, czy metr od centrali... nie ma jednolitych zasad, dlatego należy jakość montażu poziom szumu itp sprawdzać organoleptycznie.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Ile kosztuje takie gwc oraz ile da mocy chłodniczej ?

----------


## karolek75

> Nie sądzę. Kolejne 5cm dla izolacji już 30cm to małe korzyści. Dla transportu energii do żwirowca jaki planuje też pewnie jakaś drobna strata.


Mam problem z rozbiorem logicznym tej wypowiedzi. Strata=gorzej dla zwirowca czy strata=gorzej troche dla domu ?
Jesli dla zwirowca, to znaczy ze uwazasz ze regeneracja tej zasypki bedzie skuteczna? I ze duzo wiecej energi dostarczysz z glebi ponad GWC niz z domu?

----------


## karolek75

> Barthez planuje GWC grzebieniowy, coś jak rury - małe przekroje. Dla takiego układu transport z dołu, bokami, na górę będzie miał miejsce. Bez tej warstwy z góry osiągi GWC mogą być mniejsze. To strata dla GWC.
> Dla domu, biorąc pod uwagę planowane 30cm, koszt EPS'a będzie wyższy niż oszczędności na ogrzewaniu.


Bazujac na rysnku przez niego przedstawionym - slabo to widze. Ta wilgoc tam szaleje....i ogolnie slabo widze ten transport do warstwy nad. Ale coz - nikt nie potrafi przedstawic wyliczen czy modelu. Zrobi jak uwaza. A jesli rozwazac to tak jak ty - od strony czysto finansowej wg ciebie GWC przeciez bez sensu. Ale Barth3z nie robi tego tylko z pobudek finansowych. 
Tak jak juz napisalem - zgadzam sie ze z zasypka bedzie troche lepiej niz bez. Ale nadal to tylko kiepski kompromis.

----------


## Barth3z

> To bedzie dobre GWC dopiero gdy każdą nitkę zasilisz indywidualnie i będziesz tym zasilaniem sterował. Przy małym przepływie powietrze płynie po najkrótszej linii oporu. Robi się praca na PWr na ten temat i wnioski są jednoznaczne - krótki i szeroki GWC jest nieefektywny przy małych przepływach.


Jaka jest zatem najmniejsza linia oporu w takim GWC ? 

Ja uważam, że powietrze rozłoży się równomiernie na wszystkie nitki. Przepływ przez kazdą z nitek bedzie niemalże identyczny. 

Zgodzę się z tym, że gdyby połączyć te nitki w jedną płaszczyznę GWC, to powietrze będzie dążyło to przepływu po przekątnej, szczególnie w typowym żwirowcu.

----------


## karolek75

> Nie wiem po co jeszcze robić GWC jeśli nie dla oszczędności finansowych
> A kompromis po to aby zwiększyć te oszczędności.


Barth3z pisal o czystym powietrzu jako o motywie przewodnim. Twoje zdanie nt. GWC jest znane - w koncu go wlasciwie nie uzywasz.

----------


## karolek75

> W tym co pokazałeś będzie przy mniejszym przepływie lecieć środkiem. To nie ważne, że są 4 kanały, w max-owym, który jest badany, kanałów są setki i przy takim układzie czerpnia-wyjście leci wszystko środkiem. Dlatego idealne byłoby grzebieniowe zasilanie z modulacją przepływu. Albo półśrodek tj. przewymiarowanie i zgoda na nieefektywne wykorzystanie ale niskie koszty wykonania.


Srodkiem czego? Tam sa 4 kanaly.

----------


## perm

> Jaka jest zatem najmniejsza linia oporu w takim GWC ? 
> 
> Ja uważam, że powietrze rozłoży się równomiernie na wszystkie nitki. Przepływ przez kazdą z nitek bedzie niemalże identyczny. 
> 
> Zgodzę się z tym, że gdyby połączyć te nitki w jedną płaszczyznę GWC, to powietrze będzie dążyło to przepływu po przekątnej, szczególnie w typowym żwirowcu.


Cytat z HenoKa, który kiedyś wpadł mi w oko (cytat, nie HenoK oczywiście  :smile:  ):



> Układ Tichelmanna w porównaniu z meandrowym daje przy tym samym przepływie całkowitym mniejszy spadek ciśnienia. Do jego obsługi potrzeba więc wentylatora o mnijszej mocy. Wadą jest skomplikowanie układu (dodatkowe rozdzielacze).
> Wydajnosci cieplne (chłodnicza latem i grzewcza zimą) obu układów są zbliżone (przy tej samej łacznej długości rur i tej samej odległości między rurami.


Takie wnioski wyciągnął z analizy wyników jakiegoś programu do GWC. (Rehau). W takim przypadku jak narysowałeś przepływ będzie równomierny dla wszystkich nitek. Tu nie ma "środka" jak się niektórym wydaje.

----------


## Barth3z

> W tym co pokazałeś będzie przy mniejszym przepływie lecieć środkiem. To nie ważne, że są 4 kanały, w max-owym, który jest badany, kanałów są setki i przy takim układzie czerpnia-wyjście leci wszystko środkiem.


Podaj źródło tych badań, bo ja twierdzę (i perm również), że to nieprawda.

----------


## karolek75

> Źródło za jakiś czas bo pracy jeszcze opublikowanej nie ma...


Kszhu, ale ta praca ma dotyczyc max-owca w twojej wersji a nie grzebieniowej. Roznica jest.

----------


## Barth3z

kszhu, poczytaj sobie o układzie tichelmanna. To co proponuję jest takim układem.
Uważam też, że szczelnie ułożony GWC maksowy w kwadracie np. 3x3mb też w miarę równo rozłoży strumień powietrza.Dlaczego sądzisz, że powietrze będzie przepływać jedynie środkiem? Przecież przejścia przez każdą nitkę i zsumowanie oporów da identyczny wynik dla każdej z nich. Co w takim razie wg tłumi powietrze w pierwszej i ostatniej nitce ?

----------


## Indiana_

Przez otwartą piwnicę, GWC żwirowy powietrze popłynie po przekątnej, bo tak ma najprościej i tak każe fizyka - tam jest najmniejszy opór. Jeśli jednak są pionowe przegrody dzielące przepływ na kilka równoległych kanałów o takim samym oporze, to powietrze nie ma jak płynąć po przekątnej  - płynie wszystkimi kanałami po równo, i to dość dokładnie. W kolektorach słonecznych stosuję taki sam podział, jeśli dobrze zaprojektuje się instalację w układzie Tichelmana można bardzo dużo zaoszczędzić na regulatorach przepływu (w większych instalacjach) - przepływ rozkłada się równomiernie przez wszystkie nitki. Tylko dzięki temu, że każda nitka ma taki sam opór - dokładnie ta sama zasada obowiązuje przy przepływie powietrza.

----------


## Barth3z

Indiana dobrze napisał. Układ Tichelmanna ma równomierny rozkład strugi powietrza. Nie ma znaczenia czy leci 100m3/h czy 600m3/h rozloży się równomiernie, bo opory dla każdego kanału, nitki są takie same.
I nie mieszaj układu tichelmanna z typowym, jednokomorowym żwirowcem bo wiadomo, że w żwirowcu poleci po przekątnej.

----------


## mic81

Zacząłem kopać rów pod GWC  (niestety pierwsze 11 metrów muszę ręcznie - skomplikowany układ terenukoparka nie podejdzie ) i już mam dosyć tej cholernej gliny. Pierwsze 11 metrów gotowe co prawda obecnie głębokość to 70cm więc jeszcze mnie czeka +/- 60 cm na górę dowiozę kolejne 30- 40 cm - czyli razem głębokość będzie 2 m pod guntem. I teraz pytanie meandrowy czy Tichelman - tak czy siak 60 m planowane do realizacji.

----------


## Indiana_

Opory powietrza rosną proporcjonalnie do kwadratu prędkości. Więc jeśli mamy w miarę podobnie wykonane poszczególne przegrody, to powietrze będzie płynąć mniej więcej równo, z prostej przyczyny - jeśli w jednej sekcji wzrośnie prędkość o np. 50%, to jednocześnie wzrośnie opór tej sekcji, ale już o 225%. Automatycznie taki układ ma bardzo silną tendencję do samoregulacji i osiągania bardzo zbliżonych przepływów w każdej sekcji. Im większy przepływ, tym będzie równiej płynęło. Można sobie opomiarować i zmierzyć takie maxowe GWC.
Z kolei przy bardzo małej wydajności na przepływy przez poszczególne sekcje zaczynają wpływać np. różnice w prędkości nagrzewania powietrza i związana z tym konwekcja, i przepływ może nie być tak dobrze wyrównany jak przy dużej prędkości. Ale przy niedużej wydajności nie jest to żadnym problemem - GWC w takich warunkach działa na ułamku swoich możliwości, więc nawet przy przepływie przez 1 sekcją w efekcie otrzymamy prawidłowo podgrzane powietrze.

----------


## Barth3z

> Zacząłem kopać rów pod GWC  (niestety pierwsze 11 metrów muszę ręcznie - skomplikowany układ terenukoparka nie podejdzie ) i już mam dosyć tej cholernej gliny. Pierwsze 11 metrów gotowe co prawda obecnie głębokość to 70cm więc jeszcze mnie czeka +/- 60 cm na górę dowiozę kolejne 30- 40 cm - czyli razem głębokość będzie 2 m pod guntem. I teraz pytanie meandrowy czy Tichelman - tak czy siak 60 m planowane do realizacji.


Lepszy układ Tichelmanna, przede wszystkim ze względu na niższe opory, co przekłada się na większą wydajność rekuperatora i mniejszy pobór prądu przez wentylatory.

----------


## Barth3z

> Z kolei przy bardzo małej wydajności na przepływy przez poszczególne sekcje zaczynają wpływać np. różnice w prędkości nagrzewania powietrza i związana z tym konwekcja, i przepływ może nie być tak dobrze wyrównany jak przy dużej prędkości.


Potrafisz podać przy jakich prędkościach i jakich wilkościach GWC (a raczej pola powierzchni kanałów) może dojść do bezruchu powietrza w strefach skrajnych GWC ?

----------


## Barth3z

> Dlaczego więc nie "leci" równomiernie w max-owcu?


Nigdzie nie czytałem, że nie leci równomiernie. A może nie lecieć, tylko dlatego, że są zbyt duże szczeliny między bloczkami i powietrze idzie "na skróty" - po przekątnej.




> Przecież to tylko układ kilkuset podłużnych kanałów.


O te właśnie kanaliki chodzi w układzie tichelmanna. A wiesz jak np. równomiernie rozłożyć przepływ powietrza przez wszystkie kanaliki w rekuperatorze ? Dać nawiew i wywiew po przekątnej.




> Naprawdę można bardzo prosto sprawdzić i przekonać się, że równomierny rozkład będzie tylko od bardzo określonego przepływu.
> To naprawdę jest trudny temat ale jeśli masz niepodważalne dowody to chętnie się zapoznam nim ktoś coś poważnego na ten temat napisze i opublikuje.


Różnica ciśnień w poszczególnych kanalikach jest tak mała, że aby zatrzymało powietrze w cześci kanalikach prędkość tego powietrza musiałaby być "żadna" (nie mylić z prędkością laminarną). Nie realne w wentylacjach domowych.

----------


## martinelka

> A jaką Pan chce do gwc? Jeżeli w domu będzie +25 st.C a GWC schłodzi powietrze do +15 ( co jest bardzo optymistyczne ) to każde 100m3/h przeniesie 0.4kW mocy chłodniczej. Poniżej 2kW mocy chłodniczej ma 6-7 anemostatów i po przejściu przez poddasze ( nawet izolowane), nic nie odczujemy! Co to jest "split" 200W? lub mniej. 
>  A co do akustyki... To najcichsza centrala z jaką miałem do czynienia ( miałem ze wszystkimi ). Ważna jest metodyka pomiarów, w kanale, czy metr od centrali... nie ma jednolitych zasad, dlatego należy jakość montażu poziom szumu itp sprawdzać organoleptycznie.


A Pan znów te pokrętne teorie uskutecznia...
Człowiek z thessli wyliczył, że czterysetka byłaby wystarczająca. Być może trzysetka nawet, ale to już ryzyko bez pomiaru oporów GWC. Co do Pańskich wyliczeń: Tak jak pisałem, temp. na wylocie przy użyciu do zasysania dystrybutora z kominka - 15-16 stopni przy 26-ciu stopniach na dworze.piwnica w ciągu jednej doby schłodzona o 5 stopni. Co musi się wydarzyć, aby w domku w standarcdzie NF 40 temperatura skoczyła do 25 stopni? Straty na kanałach znajdujących się w 50-cio centymetrowej warstwie ocieplenia - wybaczy Pan... Bardziej przekonuje mnie praktyka niż Pańska teoria.
Co do AirPacków - Mocno je Pan zachwala, ale tak naprawdę nie ma Pan wiele na poparcie rekomendacji oprócz subiektywnych odczuć. Podoba mi się modułowość automatyki, ale tak naprawdę zakup tej centrali to strzał w ciemno - nikt jeszcze dobrze nie wie jak to się będzie sprawdzać w praktyce.

----------


## Arturo72

> Tak jak pisałem, temp. na wylocie przy użyciu do zasysania dystrybutora z kominka - 15-16 stopni przy 26-ciu stopniach na dworze.piwnica w ciągu jednej doby schłodzona o 5 stopni. Co musi się wydarzyć, aby w domku w standarcdzie NF 40 temperatura skoczyła do 25 stopni? Straty na kanałach znajdujących się w 50-cio centymetrowej warstwie ocieplenia - wybaczy Pan... Bardziej przekonuje mnie praktyka niż Pańska teoria.


Narazie to nie widzę praktyki.
Co z tego,że leci 16st.C jak leci z wydajnością ok.30-50m3/h na pomieszczenie czyli praktyczne z zerową energią chłodniczą w porównaniu do energii cieplnej jaka przez ten czas dojdzie do tego pomieszczenia ?

Jeśli będzie to 300-500m3/h na pomieszczenie,wtedy można będzie mówić o schłodzeniu przez GWC.
Kto robi takie wydajności przy wentylacji ?
Jakie wydajności na pomieszczenie są przy standartowo dobranej wentylacji ?

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

We Wrocławiu,po powodzi (chyba 97) okazało się, że żwirowiec ma bakterie fekalne. Ale zanim rozkopano, z ciekawości włączono i wpuszczono czerwoną świecę dymną. Po rozkopaniu okazało się. że wszystko szło po najmniejszej linii oporu. do góry i środkiem. jakby do rury nasypał kamieni.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Szanowny Panie Barth3z . Naprawdę sympatycznie radzę, Pan robi to gwc, ale... ( bo to prawie nic nie kosztuje) Pan budując zostawi kanał izolowany fi 100 na ścianie w każdym pokoju i może dwa w salonie, podepnie to pod rozdzielacz (coś takiego)  Pozatyka wszystko i zostawi. Jak już się Pan wprowadzi do domu, zobaczy jak "działa" to Pana gwc. kupi Pan inwerter kanałowy za ( dziś to 5500) ale za rok... i kanały będą jak znalazł. Za 1/4 Pan dogrzeje i za 1/5 Pan faktycznie schłodzi.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Uważam, że to dobra rada jak ktoś buduje dom na lata a nie jeden z.
> Sam żałuję, że nie mam takiej instalacji w obecnym bo wentylacyjna może nie sprawdzić się w obecnym układzie.


 50m kanału izolowanego fi 100 10m fi 200 + rozdzielacz to maksymalnie 1000zł. Dołożyć to gdy się już mieszka... koszt i dużo pracy. A to naprawdę spokojnie  przy - 15 rewelacyjnie grzeje . A ci co piszą, ze klima jest zbędna... to nie tylko temperatura, klima odprowadza wilgoć. W upały, żadna wentylacja tego nie zrobi, a wręcz przeciwnie, jeszcze zwiększy zawilgocenie. Komfort to nie tylko 24 st.C to także poniżej 50%ww.

----------


## Barth3z

> Nic nie idzie po żadnej przekątnej. Do tego rządka pustaków do którego wlatuje *większość* to i z tego wylatuje. To widać na markerze. Zrób prosty test, nawet na rurkach z wodą zabarwioną tuszem, aby zobaczyć, że to nie taki prosty temat jak sądzisz.


Jeśli *większość*, to gdzie reszta ?  :smile: 
Woda to nie powietrze ! To nie jest adekwatne badanie. Porównaj sobie przekrój i opory wody i powietrza.




> Nie widziałem wymiennika z kanalikami, wszystkie które znam to tylko płytowe a to zupełnie inna bajka.


kszhu, no co ty. Zapytaj o to TB  :wink: 




> Imponująca wiedza ale obawiam się, że nie poparta ani doświadczeniem ani niepodważalną teorią... gdyby to wszystko było takie proste


Niepodważalną teorię wyłożył Ci Indiana. Jeśli od wejścia do wyjścia GWC każdy kanał ma identyczne opory, a tak jest w układzie tichelmanna to co więcej tłumaczyć ? Co wg Ciebie powoduje zatrzymanie powietrza w skrajnych kanałach ?




> Uważam, że to dobra rada jak ktoś buduje dom na lata a nie jeden z.
> Sam żałuję, że nie mam takiej instalacji w obecnym bo wentylacyjna może nie sprawdzić się w obecnym układzie.


Dobra rada dla tego co chce grzać kablami. Ja jestem zdecydowany na PC P-W i nie mam potrzeby dostawiać kanałów do ogrzewania nadmuchowego.
Poza tym kszhu, w twojej koncepcji nie ma gdzie tych kanałów ulokować nie ingerując w izolację i tracąc w tym miejscu na U przegrody.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Niepodważalną teorię wyłożył Ci Indiana. Jeśli od wejścia do wyjścia GWC każdy kanał ma identyczne opory, a tak jest w układzie tichelmanna to co więcej tłumaczyć ? Co wg Ciebie powoduje zatrzymanie powietrza w skrajnych kanałach ?


 Żeby Pan zobaczył kamerą termowizyjną (inspekcyjną)  jak wygląda wymiennik w większości central Plamy niebieskie i czerwone, a kanały jednakowe! Przez miesiąc kombinowali, jak rozwiązać problem równomiernego rozkładu, czyli maksymalnego wykorzystania wymiennika. A w GWC jest tylko intuicja i jedna próba. Co do przepływów powietrza, wiem jedno - najczęściej zawodzi intuicja. 



> Dobra rada dla tego co chce grzać kablami. Ja jestem zdecydowany na PC P-W i nie mam potrzeby dostawiać kanałów do ogrzewania nadmuchowego.
> Poza tym kszhu, w twojej koncepcji nie ma gdzie tych kanałów ulokować nie ingerując w izolację i tracąc w tym miejscu na U przegrody.


 Jak się ma kasę, to oczywiście, ale nie zawsze drożej znaczy lepiej.
Po pierwsze pc p,w mają znacznie mniejszą sprawność energetyczną bo dużo wyższa jest temperatura GZ ( widać to po zasobnikach z pc)
Po drugie nie ma chłodzenia.
Po trzecie, w razie awarii pompy, mamy duży dyskomfort, a jak jesteśmy 2 tygodnie na nartach a Alpach to nawet problem. 
Po czwarte, sterowanie pętlami z każdym pomieszczeniu jest dość skomplikowane, zwłaszcza przy małej mocy na m2

----------


## karolek75

> Dobra rada dla tego co chce grzać kablami. Ja jestem zdecydowany na PC P-W i nie mam potrzeby dostawiać kanałów do ogrzewania nadmuchowego.
> Poza tym kszhu, w twojej koncepcji nie ma gdzie tych kanałów ulokować nie ingerując w izolację i tracąc w tym miejscu na U przegrody.


Albo tracisz gdzies U albo musisz robic jakies zabudowy. TB pisal ze nadmuch powinine byc na wys 1m czy jakos tak, w kazdym razie na scianie. Jak taki kanal zmiescic w scianie o grubosci 12 czy 8 cm (15-11cm)?

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Albo tracisz gdzies U albo musisz robic jakies zabudowy. TB pisal ze nadmuch powinine byc na wys 1m czy jakos tak, w kazdym razie na scianie. Jak taki kanal zmiescic w scianie o grubosci 12 czy 8 cm (15-11cm)?


 Dlaczego traci się U? Przecież nie trzeba tego dawać na szczytowych ścianach. Poza tym - pisałem o 40-90cm od podłogi nie metrze.
Jak takie kanały nie pasują daje się tak tylko wtedy może wyjść 2000zł nie 1000

----------


## karolek75

> Dlaczego traci się U? Przecież nie trzeba tego dawać na szczytowych ścianach. Poza tym - pisałem o 40-90cm od podłogi nie metrze.
> Jak takie kanały nie pasują daje się tak tylko wtedy może wyjść 2000zł nie 1000


Kanaly nie izolawane- to raz. Dwa- maja isc w posadzce? Toz wielu szukajac oszczednosci PF robi juz bez dodatkowych wylewek. A jesli w styro lezacym na podlodze - tracisz U w tym miejscu czyli mostek.

No i anemsotat/nadmuch w scianie - moze jakies zdjecie jak to realizujecie?

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Kanaly nie izolawane- to raz. Dwa- maja isc w posadzce? Toz wielu szukajac oszczednosci PF robi juz bez dodatkowych wylewek. A jesli w styro lezacym na podlodze - tracisz U w tym miejscu czyli mostek.
> 
> No i anemsotat/nadmuch w scianie - moze jakies zdjecie jak to realizujecie?


 To jest akurat strych i kanały idą na ściany. Potem wszystko przykrywa wełna lub pianka. 

 Najczęściej coś takiego jest jako wylot  zimą otwór na dół latem do góry. "Dmucha" tym w domu izolowanym 20-30m3/h więc nie jest to odczuwalne - jak wentylacja.

----------


## Barth3z

> Żeby Pan zobaczył kamerą termowizyjną (inspekcyjną) ...


Kamerą termowizyjną mam badać strumień powietrza ?




> Jak się ma kasę, to oczywiście, ale nie zawsze drożej znaczy lepiej.


Stąd ta pompa powietrze-woda do CWU i CO za 12tys. zamiast zestawu osobnych instalacji za 35tys.




> Po pierwsze pc p,w mają znacznie mniejszą sprawność energetyczną bo dużo wyższa jest temperatura GZ ( widać to po zasobnikach z pc)


Znajdź lepszą i tańszą kanałówkę od PC Panasonica Aquarea 5kW. (gwarancja 5kW mocy do -20oC oraz wysoki SCOP).




> Po drugie nie ma chłodzenia.


Powyższa pompa ma to w standardzie.




> Po trzecie, w razie awarii pompy, mamy duży dyskomfort, a jak jesteśmy 2 tygodnie na nartach a Alpach to nawet problem.


No jest dyskomfort, bo jeśli nie uda się naprawić od ręki to trzeba kupić farelki za 100zł a CWU grzać grzałką.




> Po czwarte, sterowanie pętlami z każdym pomieszczeniu jest dość skomplikowane, zwłaszcza przy małej mocy na m2


A  w kanałówce jest prościej ?




> Nie chce mi się tego tematu ciągnąć, widziałem za dużo doświadczeń żeby wiedzieć, że nie mam połowy wymaganych informacji i na chłopski rozum tego rozbierać się nie da. Ale wiem, że to co tu jest pisane to pobożne życzenia a nie rzeczywistość.


Nie mam zamiaru się w tym temacie doktoryzować. Uważam że układ GWC o jakim pisałem jest lepszy. Ot tyle.




> Możliwości jest cała masa - od płaskich kanałów, kanałów w ścianach do lokalnie obniżonych sufitów itp.


Zobacz sobie w DTR'ke PC kanałowej, odczytaj strumień powietrza i zaprojektuj dla takiego strumienia kanały. Kiedyś TB pisał o jakiej "fajnej" ppci kanałowej o przepływie 1000m3/h. Kanał będzie szerszy od ściany. Gdzie go schować ?

----------


## karolek75

> To jest akurat strych i kanały idą na ściany. Potem wszystko przykrywa wełna lub pianka. 
> 
>  Najczęściej coś takiego jest jako wylot Załącznik 271340 zimą otwór na dół latem do góry. "Dmucha" tym w domu izolowanym 20-30m3/h więc nie jest to odczuwalne - jak wentylacja.


Kanaly na scianie w zabudowie ? Lipa.

Z jednej strony GWC niesie malo energii zeby cos dalo , z drugiej nadmuchowe rowniez o malej ilosci m3. To jakimi temp. to dmucha ?

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Kanaly na scianie w zabudowie ? Lipa.
> 
> Z jednej strony GWC niesie malo energii zeby cos dalo , z drugiej nadmuchowe rowniez o malej ilosci m3. To jakimi temp. to dmucha ?


 W ścianach działowych jest wełna, jaka więc zabudowa? 
Ponieważ powietrze z kanałówki jest chłodniejsze niż z gwc, może być go mniej. A zimą... więcej jak 10-15 kWh dziennie nie będzie potrzeba, a to jest mniej niż 100m3/h Proszę podzielić to na 6-7 nawiewów - wyjdzie Panu poniżej 20m3/h

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Kamerą termowizyjną mam badać strumień powietrza ?


 Nie strumień powietrza a wymiennik w centrali . Jaką będzie miał Pan sprawność gdy powietrze w jedną stronę poleci dolnymi kanałami a w drugą górnymi? Jak wymiennik ma kolor  połowa niebieska połowa czerwona to co to za wymiana?
 Lamele muszą mieć jednakowy kolor. 



> Stąd ta pompa powietrze-woda do CWU i CO za 12tys. zamiast zestawu osobnych instalacji za 35tys.


 Troszkę Pan przegina. Pompa ciepła to 5500 zł a zasobnik z pompą ciepła 300l z wężownicą do kolektora to 6500. Jak dołoży Pan zasobnik i chłodzenie wyjdzie drożej i to sporo! Poza tym spadnie efektywność.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Znajdź lepszą i tańszą kanałówkę od PC Panasonica Aquarea 5kW. (gwarancja 5kW mocy do -20oC oraz wysoki SCOP).


 Jeszcze niedawno pisał Pan, że pompy grzejące bezpośrednio czyli GZ 23st.C - goowno dają przy ujemnej temperaturze a teraz... wyższa temperatura GZ i -20 .
 Poza tym, z tymi 12000zł Pan też przesadza. A rurki do podłogi, automatyka w pokojach, zasobnik...

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Powyższa pompa ma to w standardzie.


 Chłodzenie podłogą ? I grzanie wody?




> A w kanałówce jest prościej ?


 Banalnie! Termostat na powrocie i kable z termostatami w każdym pomieszczeniu .

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Zobacz sobie w DTR'ke PC kanałowej, odczytaj strumień powietrza i zaprojektuj dla takiego strumienia kanały. Kiedyś TB pisał o jakiej "fajnej" ppci kanałowej o przepływie 1000m3/h. Kanał będzie szerszy od ściany. Gdzie go schować


 To są inwertory a nie ON OF!!! Nic nie słychać i nie czuć.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Szanowny Panie Barth3z czym ten monoblok (poza ceną ) różni się od Panasonica? 

 SERIA YUTAKI M (typu MONOBLOK) – jednostka zewnętrzna, RHUE -3AVHN -HM  4.28 5.0 / 7.1 / 8.2

----------


## gentoonx

> ...wszystko szło po najmniejszej linii oporu. ...


mówi się i pisze:
*po linii najmniejszego oporu*

jak z taką składnią można się na WAT dostać???

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Ma Pan rację, używam tak od dawna, jako całość, jako zwrot i nigdy się nad tym nie zastanawiałem. Poprawię się.
 A zdaje się fizykę. To chyba mniejszy obciach niż mieć maturę i liczyć straty ciepłą do gruntu z domach izolowanych?

----------


## herakles

linia to pojęcie matematyczne, nie występujące w fizyce, należałoby zmienić to powiedzenie i zamiast linii używać słowa powierzchnia.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> linia to pojęcie matematyczne, nie występujące w fizyce, należałoby zmienić to powiedzenie i zamiast linii używać słowa powierzchnia.


 Jak chodzi o przepływ powietrza, powierzchnia też nie jest właściwym określeniem, prędzej kubatura, przestrzeń, kanał

----------


## Barth3z

> Każdy ma prawo uważać co chce. Oby tylko nie uważał tego za prawdę objawioną
> Ja im więcej widzę i doświadczam tym mam mniejszą pewność.


Czytałem o układach tichelmana i nie mam żadnych podstaw sądzić, że te układy nie działają. Nie wiem na jakiej podstawie sądzisz, że w układzie tichelmana rozkład powietrza jest nie równomierny, a nawet, że powietrze zatrzymuje się w skrajnych "rurach". Nie dajesz żadnego hasła o zjawisku tam zachodzącym, które mogłoby to powodować. Jest wiele realizacji takich układów i nie sądzę, żeby ktoś budował 5 nitek a powietrze przelatywało tylko przez dwie środkowe.




> A poza tym koledzy! To nie temat o pompach ciepła, ogrzewaniu kanałowym itd.


Przepraszam.

----------


## perm

Wszystko rozbija się o zakres prędkości powietrza przepływającego. Im go więcej tym więcej kanałów uczestniczy w wymianie. Tym różni się instalacja powietrzna od wodnej, że ciśnienie robocze jest o wiele mniejsze, nawet biorąc pod uwagę przekrój kanałów. To powoduje, że przy mniejszych prędkościach przepływu w kanałach czy to GWC maksowego czy żwirowego w układzie Tichelmana, czy też rurowego Tichelmana zawsze część nitek będzie wyłączona z wymiany. Nie ma na to praktycznie siły, bo super dokładne zbilansowanie takiego układu jest niemożliwe. Układ Tichelmana hydraulicznie przypomina zwiększenie a potem zmniejszenie przekroju rury. W przeciwieństwie jednak do rozszerzającej sie rury w takim układzie niezmienny pozostaje stosunek objętości przepływającego powietrza do powierzchni wymiany. Zmienia się natomiast czas kontaktu ze ściankami. Powietrze w poszczególnych nitkach zwalnia co pozwala na bardziej skuteczną wymianę ciepła w stosunku do GWC meandrowego o typowym żwirowcu nie mówiąc. Układ Tichelmana, czy to zastosowany w rurowcu, czy też w żwirowcu jest bardziej wydajny. Co do oporów i wyłączenia poszczególnych nitek to, jest to moim zdaniem nie do policzenia i w żwirowym Bartha i w Maxowym. Można to zrobić tylko doświadczalnie. Na zdrowy rozsądek, dla każdego GWC w układzie Tichelmana (maxowy to też taki) powinien istnieć jakiś stosunek oporów do przepływu zapewniający pełne jego wykorzystanie. Wystarczy by był zachowany dla najmniejszego zakładanego przepływu. Policzyć się jednak tego nie da.

----------


## Barth3z

> ...  przy mniejszych prędkościach przepływu w kanałach czy to GWC maksowego czy żwirowego w układzie Tichelmana, czy też rurowego Tichelmana zawsze część nitek będzie wyłączona z wymiany.


Gdzie to wyczytałeś ? Na jakiej podstawie tak sądzisz ? Jakie to są te mniejsze prędkości ? Coś z tego zakresu : 100m3/h - 600m3/h ? Jak powietrze wybiera sobie nitkę przez którą ma przelecieć skoro przez każdą z nich opór będzie identyczny ?

OK, mogę się zgodzić, że w przypadku 4 - 5 nitek zasypanych żwirem mogą wystąpić nieznaczne różnice w oporach, ale nie na tyle żeby którakolwiek przestała pracować.
Zobaczcie na DZ gruntowych pomp ciepła. Tam też jest układ tichelmanna z jedną pompką obiegową. Wg Was powinna być jednak na każdą pętle. Oczywiście zdarzyć się może, że jedna z pętli może przestać pracować, ale to ze względu na zapowietrzenie.

----------


## Barth3z

> Ale na jakiej podstawie wyciągasz takie wnioski?
> Przeskaluj sobie jakieś GWC, kup trochę cieńszych rurek w Casto, poskładaj to i potestuj a będziesz miał obraz.


No ale co ma tłumić te powietrze w skrajnych kanałach a puszczać środkiem ? Napisałeś coś co podważa zasadność budowy GWC w układzie tichelmanna.

----------


## Barth3z

Póki nie ma badań (ja nie mam zamiaru takowych wykonywać) to zakładam, że układ tichelmanna działa poprawnie. Pojawią się, to je zweryfikuje względem wykonanego już swojego GWC i będziemy drążyć temat co można było poprawić.
OK, zamykamy temat.

----------


## perm

> Gdzie to wyczytałeś ? Na jakiej podstawie tak sądzisz ? Jakie to są te mniejsze prędkości ? Coś z tego zakresu : 100m3/h - 600m3/h ? Jak powietrze wybiera sobie nitkę przez którą ma przelecieć skoro przez każdą z nich opór będzie identyczny ?
> 
> OK, mogę się zgodzić, że w przypadku 4 - 5 nitek zasypanych żwirem mogą wystąpić nieznaczne różnice w oporach, ale nie na tyle żeby którakolwiek przestała pracować.
> Zobaczcie na DZ gruntowych pomp ciepła. Tam też jest układ tichelmanna z jedną pompką obiegową. Wg Was powinna być jednak na każdą pętle. Oczywiście zdarzyć się może, że jedna z pętli może przestać pracować, ale to ze względu na zapowietrzenie.


To jest oczywiste. Jeszcze raz; jest pewna prędkość przepływu dla układu Tichelmana przy której powietrze nie będzie się przemieszczać jedną z nitek. Wynika to z braku możliwości zrównoważenia oporów wszystkich kanałów. Przy bardzo małych prędkościach znaczenie będą miały drobiazgi typu mucha na ściance.  :smile:  Planujesz GWC żwirowe w takim układzie. Powinno zadziałać ale nie sposób policzyć dla jakiej różnicy ciśnień wlot - wylot powietrze przepłynie wszystkimi kanałami. Nie da się po prostu policzyć ich oporu. Można to zgrubnie oszacować, choć jak to zrobić dla żwirowca nie mam zielonego pojęcia. Myślę, że nie tylko ja. W DZ jest płyn, inne są różnice ciśnień. Tam stosunek przepływu do oporów jest zawsze większy od wymaganego dla uruchomienia wszystkich nitek. Można to policzyć. W powietrznym żwirowcu w układzie Tichelmana nie ma jak.

----------


## jasiek71

że tak się wtrącę...
a ma jakieś znaczenie czy to powietrze przy małym przepływie leci tylko częścią kanałów skoro temp. wyjściowa jest taka jaka być powinna ...?

----------


## perm

> że tak się wtrącę...
> a ma jakieś znaczenie czy to powietrze przy małym przepływie leci tylko częścią kanałów skoro temp. wyjściowa jest taka jaka być powinna ...?


No właśnie  :smile: . Jeżeli działa to jakie to ma znaczenie? Problem jednak jak to oszacować. Zrobić nadmiernie duży GWC na zapas? Też kiedyś myślałem o żwirowcu w układzie Tichelmana. Nie ma jednak *żadnych* danych odnośnie jego wielkości w stosunku do zapotrzebowania na powietrze wentylacyjne.. Jakoś trzeba go zaplanować tylko jak?

----------


## perm

> Jeśli ma być taka jak chcesz to znaczy, że musisz przewymiarować GWC.
> Przy nieprzewymiarowanym może być wyższa naprzemiennie korzystając z leżących odłogiem części GWC i regenerując pozostałe.


A jak chcesz policzyć to przewymiarowanie? Dla żwirowca to mission impossible.

----------


## jasiek71

> No właśnie . Jeżeli działa to jakie to ma znaczenie? Problem jednak jak to oszacować. Zrobić nadmiernie duży GWC na zapas? Też kiedyś myślałem o żwirowcu w układzie Tichelmana. Nie ma jednak *żadnych* danych odnośnie jego wielkości w stosunku do zapotrzebowania na powietrze wentylacyjne.. Jakoś trzeba go zaplanować tylko jak?


według mnie to właśnie ma być "na zapas"... :yes: 
przewymiarowanie niczym nie grozi a ze zbyt małym wymiennikiem są same kłopoty bo ani z tego grzania ani chłodzenia...
ja mam 57mb rury i nie ma najmniejszego znaczenia czy dmucham 100 czy 600m3/h bo różnica temp. wylotowej cały czas mieści się w granicy 1* , przy zbyt małym wymienniku będzie się znacznie rozjeżdżała  ...

----------


## jasiek71

> Każde GWC najefektywniej jest zasilać z wielu punktów a nie jednego. Wtedy nawet z małego lichego można wyciągnąć dużo więcej niż normalnie.


ile to jest to "normalnie" a ile to "dużo więcej"...???

poprawnie zrobiony wymiennik będzie miał na wylocie temperaturę zbliżoną do temp. gruntu w jakim się znajduje niezależnie od wielkości przepływu powietrza...
wystarczy wsadzić kilkadziesiąt ( 40-50 )metrów rury na jak największym obszarze gruntu i tyle ...

----------


## perm

> Każde GWC najefektywniej jest *zasilać z wielu punktów* a nie jednego. Wtedy nawet z małego lichego można wyciągnąć dużo więcej niż normalnie.


? O co chodzi?

----------


## perm

> ile to jest to "normalnie" a ile to "dużo więcej"...???
> 
> poprawnie zrobiony wymiennik będzie miał na wylocie temperaturę zbliżoną do temp. gruntu w jakim się znajduje niezależnie od wielkości przepływu powietrza...
> wystarczy wsadzić kilkadziesiąt ( 40-50 )metrów rury na jak największym obszarze gruntu i tyle ...


Rurę da się jakoś tam przeliczyć. Powierzchnia wymiany, prędkość przepływu. Jak to jednak zrobić dla żwirowca?

----------


## jasiek71

> Zapas kosztuje. Przewymiarowany GWC to dużo większy koszt przynajmniej procentowo. Dla taniej rury kanalizacyjnej wykonanej z odpadów szkoda się rozwodzić ale są droższe GWC.


GWC samo w sobie jest już jakąś tam fanaberią tak więc lepiej wydać tego tysiaka więcej i spać spokojnie niż próbować na siłę zaoszczędzić a potem marudzić jakie to do d...  :wink:

----------


## jasiek71

> Rurę da się jakoś tam przeliczyć. Powierzchnia wymiany, prędkość przepływu. Jak to jednak zrobić dla żwirowca?


tak jak dla pompy ciepła ... :smile: 
moc chłodnicza i możliwości rozproszenia przez grunt ... :cool:

----------


## perm

> tak jak dla pompy ciepła ...
> moc chłodnicza i możliwości rozproszenia przez grunt ...


 :smile:  Chciałbyś. Potrzebna jest powierzchnia wymiany a tej nie sposób dla żwirowca określić. Podobnie z pojemnością cieplną. Jak określić masę biorącą udział w wymianie?

----------


## Barth3z

Wychodzicie z wydumanego założenia, że powietrze zatrzymuje się w GWC i brniecie w to głębiej zakładając, że tak jest i trzeba przewymiarować GWC. Bezsensu.

Co do wymiarowania GWC żwirowego można przyjąć metodę adama dla GWC maksowego. Liczy się wtedy powierzchnia styku z gruntem. On przyjmuje min. 1/8 pow. domu. Dla domu 140m2 będzie 18m2, czyli 6 "nitek" 3mb dł. x 1mb szer. Wysokość GWC wystarczy 30cm. Zakładając odległość między nitkami 0,5m to 6 nitek idealnie rozłoży się na 3 rurach PVC SN8 3mb na stonę.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Nigdzie nie czytałem, że nie leci równomiernie. A może nie lecieć, tylko dlatego, że są zbyt duże szczeliny między bloczkami i powietrze idzie "na skróty" - po przekątnej.
> 
> 
> 
> O te właśnie kanaliki chodzi w układzie tichelmanna. A wiesz jak np. równomiernie rozłożyć przepływ powietrza przez wszystkie kanaliki w rekuperatorze ? Dać nawiew i wywiew po przekątnej.
> 
> 
> 
> Różnica ciśnień w poszczególnych kanalikach jest tak mała, że aby zatrzymało powietrze w cześci kanalikach prędkość tego powietrza musiałaby być "żadna" (nie mylić z prędkością laminarną). Nie realne w wentylacjach domowych.


Proponuję zrobić badanie.
Zróbcie zadymę w GWC MAX-owym, sprawdźcie jak to wygląda w realu. W czym problem?

----------


## jasiek71

> Chciałbyś. Potrzebna jest powierzchnia wymiany a tej nie sposób dla żwirowca określić. Podobnie z pojemnością cieplną. Jak określić masę biorącą udział w wymianie?


jeżeli grunt może przekazać np. 20w/m2 to do czego ci pojemność cieplna skoro tylko powierzchnia wymiany się liczy, oczywiście ta gruntu a nie pojedynczych kamyków... :wink: 
robisz cienką warstwę kamyków rozłożonej na odpowiednio dużej powierzchni i tyle ...

----------


## perm

> Wychodzicie z wydumanego założenia, że powietrze zatrzymuje się w GWC i brniecie w to głębiej zakładając, że tak jest i trzeba przewymiarować GWC. Bezsensu.
> 
> Co do wymiarowania GWC żwirowego można przyjąć metodę adama dla GWC maksowego. Liczy się wtedy powierzchnia styku z gruntem. On przyjmuje min. 1/8 pow. domu. Dla domu 140m2 będzie 18m2, czyli 6 "nitek" 3mb dł. x 1mb szer. Wysokość GWC wystarczy 30cm. Zakładając odległość między nitkami 0,5m to 6 nitek idealnie rozłoży się na 3 rurach PVC SN8 3mb na stonę.


Problemem jest określenie przepływu przy której powietrze płynie wszystkimi nitkami. Dla żwirowca, w miarę precyzyjne obliczenie przekroju kanałów wymaganych do tego jest niemożliwe. Oznacza to, że żwirowiec, by działał musi być przewymiarowany, chyba, ze przypadkiem uda się trafić. Jeżeli nawet to i tak nie będziesz tego wiedział. Jedynym chyba sposobem jest stwierdzenie, że ten tichelman to puste kanały, policzenie wartości przepływu przy której wszystkie nitki są wykorzystane, założenie, że żwir ogranicza przepływ np o 90% i policzenie wszystkiego jeszcze raz, biorąc pod uwagę tę korektę. Tak na zdrowy rozsądek to roztrząsamy problem w praktyce nieistniejący. Wielkości takiego GWC są na tyle nieduże, że tak małego przepływu by powietrze nie wykorzystywało wszystkich nitek praktycznie nie wygeneruje żaden reku. Niestety jest to tylko i wyłącznie moje własne przekonanie, bo żadnych badań na ten temat nie ma.  :sad:  

Inną kwestią jest wielkość żwirowca. O ile w rurze czy w maxowym da się jakoś policzyć i powierzchnię wymiany i objętość biorącą udział w tej wymianie to w żwirowcu jest to bardzo utrudnione. Nie wiadomo czy w złożu żwirowym nie wystąpi gradient temperatur dla powierzchni wymiany. O ile w rurze czy maxie ta powierzchnia ma taką sama temperaturę to w żwirowcu niekoniecznie. W lecie zniweluje to pewnie skraplająca się woda, w zimie już nie. W efekcie, przy założeniu jakiejś tam objętości żwirowca może się okazać, że część z tego jest niewykorzystana. Tak sobie, parę lat temu dywagowałem na ten temat, czytając to co dostępne i moje wątpliwości pozostały. Zrobisz a duży, może się okazać, że powietrze leci tylko przez część nitek. Zrobisz za mały,  w zimie przy dużym przepływie żwirowiec będzie działał jak zwykła rura tylko z większymi oporami.

----------


## Barth3z

> jeżeli grunt może przekazać np. 20w/m2 to do czego ci pojemność cieplna skoro tylko powierzchnia wymiany się liczy, oczywiście ta gruntu a nie pojedynczych kamyków...
> robisz cienką warstwę kamyków rozłożonej na odpowiednio dużej powierzchni i tyle ...


Otóż to !




> O właśnie! Masz swojego już chyba spisanego na straty to mógłbyś go oczadzić i tym pathfinderem oglądać kanał zbiorczy wylotowy. Przy lepszej optyce i dobrym markerze zobaczyłbyś jak się dym rozkłada, skąd się dostaje i w jakim stężeniu.


Tylko że ten patfinder tego nie zarejestruje, ponieważ każdy kanalik bloczka maxowego będzie "dokładał" tego markera do głównego strumienia powietrza. Pierwsze kanaliki będą miały bardzo rozrzedzony marker. Kolejne będą już sumą poprzednich. Nie da się tego tak łatwo zbadać...

----------


## Barth3z

> Problemem jest określenie przepływu przy której powietrze płynie wszystkimi nitkami.


Zgadzam się z twoją odpowiedzią na te pytanie:

_"Tak na zdrowy rozsądek to roztrząsamy problem w praktyce nieistniejący. Wielkości takiego GWC są na tyle nieduże, że tak małego przepływu by powietrze nie wykorzystywało wszystkich nitek praktycznie nie wygeneruje żaden reku. Niestety jest to tylko i wyłącznie moje własne przekonanie, bo żadnych badań na ten temat nie ma.  "_





> Dla żwirowca, w miarę precyzyjne obliczenie przekroju kanałów wymaganych do tego jest niemożliwe. Oznacza to, że żwirowiec, by działał musi być przewymiarowany, chyba, ze przypadkiem uda się trafić. Jeżeli nawet to i tak nie będziesz tego wiedział. Jedynym chyba sposobem jest stwierdzenie, że ten tichelman to puste kanały, policzenie wartości przepływu przy której wszystkie nitki są wykorzystane, założenie, że żwir ogranicza przepływ np o 90% i policzenie wszystkiego jeszcze raz, biorąc pod uwagę tę korektę.
> 
> Inną kwestią jest wielkość żwirowca. O ile w rurze czy w maxowym da się jakoś policzyć i powierzchnię wymiany i objętość biorącą udział w tej wymianie to w żwirowcu jest to bardzo utrudnione.


A gdyby aproksymować żwir do kulek ? Załóżmy, że chcemy zastosować żwir 30-60mm. Niech to będzie opcja bardziej pesymistyczna więc przyjmę średnią 30mm. Kwadrat o wymiarach 30mm x 30mm ma powierzchnię 900mm2. Przekrój kuli to 3,14 x 15mm2 = 706,5mm2. co daje ok. 78,5% wypełnienia. Dla kanału zasypanego żwirem o wymiarach 1m x 0,3m pole przekroju powierzchni wolnej dla powietrza to ok. 0,234m2, czyli rura fi 160mm. czyli klasyczne tichelman oparty na rurach ale za to z potężną powierzchnia styku z powietrzem.




> Nie wiadomo czy w złożu żwirowym nie wystąpi gradient temperatur dla powierzchni wymiany. O ile w rurze czy maxie ta powierzchnia ma taką sama temperaturę to w żwirowcu niekoniecznie.


O właśnie! To jest trop, bo tylko różnica w temperaturze powietrza może spowodować jego większą lub mnieszą aktywność. Może być tak, że cieplejsze jest bardziej ruchliwe więc szybciej przepływa. Ale to działa tylko do momentu, kiedy dany kanał nieco się schłodzi i wtedy powietrze w rurze obok zwiększa swoją predkość. Czy to może mieć sens ?




> W lecie zniweluje to pewnie skraplająca się woda, w zimie już nie. W efekcie, przy założeniu jakiejś tam objętości żwirowca może się okazać, że część z tego jest niewykorzystana.


To jest oczywiste w jednym złożu żwirowym. Powietrze poprostu leci po przekątnej. W układzie tichelmana kierujesz te powietrze jak chcesz wykorzystując bardziej efektownie całą powierzchnię.

----------


## perm

> A gdyby aproksymować żwir do kulek ? Załóżmy, że chcemy zastosować żwir 30-60mm. Niech to będzie opcja bardziej pesymistyczna więc przyjmę średnią 30mm. Kwadrat o wymiarach 30mm x 30mm ma powierzchnię 900mm2. Przekrój kuli to 3,14 x 15mm2 = 706,5mm2. co daje ok. 78,5% wypełnienia. Dla kanału zasypanego żwirem o wymiarach 1m x 0,3m pole przekroju powierzchni wolnej dla powietrza to ok. 0,234m2, czyli rura fi 160mm. czyli klasyczne tichelman oparty na rurach ale za to z potężną powierzchnia styku z powietrzem.


Powierzchnia wymiany dużo większa, do tego powietrze płynie wolniej. Stanowczo taki żwirowy Tichelman to dobry pomysł.



> O właśnie! To jest trop, bo tylko różnica w temperaturze powietrza może spowodować jego większą lub mnieszą aktywność. Może być tak, że cieplejsze jest bardziej ruchliwe więc szybciej przepływa. Ale to działa tylko do momentu, kiedy dany kanał nieco się schłodzi i wtedy powietrze w rurze obok zwiększa swoją predkość. Czy to może mieć sens ?


Nie o to mi chodziło. Również w pojedynczej nitce powietrze nie musi lecieć całym przekrojem. Przy intensywnej wymianie żwir w środku nitki (na przykład) będzie miał niższą temperaturę ( w zimie). Spadnie efektywność.

----------


## perm

> Dlatego całe GWC można by traktować jako kilka mniejszych i odpowiednio do przepływu je uruchamiać lub wyłączać. Dodatkowo, poza optymalnym wykorzystaniem, mamy możliwość jego regeneracji przy mniejszych przepływach.
> 
> 
> 
> Będąc kiedyś w okolicy przyjedź i zobaczysz jak po kolei, zwiększając przepływ, "uaktywniają" się moje trzy rury zasilające.


Tylko jak to optymalne wykorzystanie określić? Chyba tylko tak jak Jasiek napisał. Leci zimne (w lecie) tzn, że jest ok. Zobaczyć przepływu to się chyba nie da.  :smile:

----------


## surgi22

Kiedy w zimie masz przy -10C na zewnątrz   +10 C za GWC  w grudniu czy w lutym ???

----------


## Barth3z

> Nie wiem jak to określić ale wiem, że:
> - zimą przy zewn. -10stC i mniej mam po jakimś czasie za GWC 6stC ale jak przełączę rury to mam i 9-10stC,
> - latem przy zewn. 30stC i więcej mam po kilku dniach za GWC 19stC ale jak przełączę rury to mam i 14-15stC.
> Dla mnie to jest bardziej ciekawostka bo nawet nie chce mi się nic regularnie przełączać ani robić do tego automatyki. I jeśli komuś wystarczą te mniej korzystne temp. to nie ma tematu ale jeśli ktoś walczy o optymalne rozwiązania i każdą złotówkę to warto temat zgłębić chociaż jako tako.


kszhu, sorry, ale te dwie czy trzy twoje czerpnie w GWC maxowym to jest właśnie błąd, bo przez te czerpnie, które nie są ulokowane po przekątnej względem nawiewu do chałupy powodują, że masz niewykorzystane wszystkie kanały. W takim właśnie przypadku jak twój będą różnie tłumienia dla każdej z nitek.




> Kiedy w zimie masz przy -10C na zewnątrz   +10 C za GWC  w grudniu czy w lutym ???


w październiku  :wink:

----------


## Barth3z

> Powierzchnia wymiany dużo większa, do tego powietrze płynie wolniej. Stanowczo taki żwirowy Tichelman to dobry pomysł.
> Nie o to mi chodziło. Również w pojedynczej nitce powietrze nie musi lecieć całym przekrojem. Przy intensywnej wymianie żwir w środku nitki (na przykład) będzie miał niższą temperaturę ( w zimie). Spadnie efektywność.


No to mówisz o przepływie laminarnym, który jest mniej efektywny od burzliwego. Ale my tu mówimy o zatrzymaniu powietrza w skrajnych nitkach układu tichelmanna. To dwie inne kwestie.

----------


## Arturo72

> Kiedy w zimie masz przy -10C na zewnątrz   +10 C za GWC  w grudniu czy w lutym ???




Można sprawdzić ile było na zewnątrz 07.01.2013 o 13.56  :wink:

----------


## Arturo72

> Można sprawdzić ile było na zewnątrz 07.01.2013 o 13.56


Już wiem  :smile:

----------


## Barth3z

> Przełączanie przy ~100m3/h zawsze daje wzrost temp. co oznacza, że przy dowolnej czerpni nawiewającej nigdy całe GWC nie jest wykorzystane.
> Jeśli mi się kiedyś zechce to zrobię rejestrację stanów czerpni i temperatur przed oraz za GWC to będą jakieś dane do analizy.


Jak sobie narysujesz rzut swojego GWC i policzysz drogę jaką przebywa powietrze przez te GWC to zauważysz, że odległości będą różne w zależności która czerpnia działa. W twoim układzie nigdy całe GWC nie będzie pracowało, bo powietrze będzie szło najkrótszą drogą od czerpni do wlotu do chałupy. Widziałem, że wloty masz dwa, osadzone w 1/3 długości boku GWC, a nawiew do domu masz skrajnie po przekątnej. Zatem raz pracuje Ci 1/3 GWC, raz 2/3. Nigdy całość, bo przy skrajnej ścianie powietrze nie przepływa. I chyba to masz cały czas na myśli mówiąc, że powietrze nie przepływa przez całe GWC. Ale możesz to poprawić. Wystarczy zapiankować obecne czerpnie i zrobić jedną po przekątnej. Wówczas będziesz miał klasyczny układ tichelmana, w którym powietrze przelatuje przez całe złoże. Na szczęście, z tego co widziałem po fotkach, możesz to zrobić bez problemu.

----------


## karolek75

> Do kilku/nastu h po przełączeniu czerpni.


To juz wiesz ze w marcu  :wink:

----------


## Barth3z

> Mam jedną czerpnię skrajnie a drugą, o mniejszym przekroju, bliżej środka.


To zaklej tą środkową i nie używaj. Będzie lepiej.

----------


## nydar

Skoro żwirowy czy maxowy przysparza kłopotów a Tichelman jest o nie podejrzewany , to dlaczego nie prosty rurowy a na bagienku glikolowy?

----------


## jasiek71

> to dlaczego nie prosty rurowy a na bagienku glikolowy?


bo by było za proste ... :wink:

----------


## gentoonx

> ... to dlaczego nie prosty rurowy a na bagienku glikolowy?


Jak się używa szamponu 3 w 1, to się chce coby wszystko działało tak samo  :wink:

----------


## Barth3z

> Skoro żwirowy czy maxowy przysparza kłopotów a Tichelman jest o nie podejrzewany , to dlaczego nie prosty rurowy a na bagienku glikolowy?


bo u mnie suche piaski.

----------


## nydar

> bo u mnie suche piaski.


U mnie też. Po ulwie 15-20min i kałuży zero.

----------


## perm

> bo u mnie suche piaski.


Rób tego Tichelmana żwirowego. Jakoś im dłużej o tym myślę tym bardziej jestem przekonany, że ten przepływ obejmie wszystkie nitki. Każdy GWC powietrzny ma jakieś wady. Żwirowy Tichelman chyba najmniej.  :smile:

----------


## nydar

Ma jedną.Nie wyczyścisz w przypadku ,W". Rurowego  i glikolowego zawsze.Są państwa które nakazują okresowe czyszczenie.Jakiś powód takich zaleceń niewątpliwie jest.

----------


## nydar

Twoje wypowiedzi są absurdalne. W maxowym czy żwirowym powietrze leci na skruty,czyli zakładasz zastoiska-bezruchu . Latem jak tam jest ciepło i wilgotno to problem raczej.Chyba ,że jesteś odporny na mytotoksyny.
Nie bądź leniem .Poszukaj gdzie wymagane jest okresowe czyszczenie inst. wentylacyjnych.Jak by nie patrzył,GWC to część instalacji wentylacyjnej.

----------


## nydar

No wiesz. Ktoś kontrolę nad twoimi absurdami musi sprawować. Niby masz to GWC a nie używasz bo niby nieopłacalne. Podsuwasz pomysły od czapy,byle udowodnić,że GWC to bzdura.Dla ciebie klima jest panaceum. Dla mnie GWC  to 150m3/h i chłodna chałupa szkieletowa bez akumulacji ,ale bez dostępu słońca do okien (w końcu zrobiłem ). Problem polega na tym ,że trzeba wiedzieć jak. Ty nie wiesz,

----------


## jasiek71

może inaczej...
kto miał lub ma jakieś kłopoty z GWC rurowym i dlaczego ...?

jak na razie to ja widzę że raczej te ceramiczne są przyczyną większego lub mniejszego bólu głowy, jak nie jakiś "śmierdzący" to jakieś cyrki z przełączaniem czerpni co by jakieś sensowne uzyski mieć...
żwirowce czy inne tego typu to też jakieś przełączane układy "syjamskie" lub przestoje na regenerację...

----------


## jasiek71

> Ale faktów nie poznasz bo jak ktoś zejdzie na nowotwór to już nie napisze...


nie ma to jak do jednego wora... :big lol: 
miałem kilku znajomych co się p"przekręciło" na raka płuc ale jakoś nikt z nich nie miał "inhalacji" z GWC rurowego... :big tongue:

----------


## gentoonx

rura pe-flex fi200 z atestami 25mb kosztuje coś 1630brutto - to aż tak dużo?

----------


## nydar

Kszhu ma mentalność żaby.Śliski jest..Babulka nie piła nic procentowego,jadła chudo a na raka wątroby zeszła. 
PCV mamy w domach.W tym co jemy to należało by chemika spytać. Ile ubędzie gram rury PCV  w trakcie eksploatacji? Ile ubędzie,tyle pochłoniemy,podzielone przez współczynnik w promilach. 
Z drugiej strony co jest bardziej szkodliwe? Spacer przez centrum miasta czy chłodne powietrze z rurowego GWC  z  PCV.

----------


## perm

O rurach z PVC (wraz z komentarzami).
http://tworzywa.blogspot.com/2009/08/czy-polichlorkek-winylu-jest-szkodliwy.html
Samo PVC nie zaszkodzi ale te dodatki... Diabli wiedzą, czy to co się uwolni może zaszkodzić.
Wprawdzie to zamierzchły 2007 ale chyba jeszcze aktualne:
http://www.ujk.edu.pl/org/sknkalcyt/ourworks/21.pdf
No i Greenpeace który trudno podejrzewać o koniunkturalizm:
http://www.greenpeace.org/poland/pl/...toksyczne/pcw/

----------


## nydar

A masz ty w domu meble z litego drewna ,olejowane?Dywany z wełny ? Firany ,zasłony  z bawełny? Jeżeli masz to stać cię na GWC  z jonami srebra. Też zresztą z PCV :big lol:

----------


## Barth3z

> Ma jedną.Nie wyczyścisz w przypadku ,W". Rurowego  i glikolowego zawsze.Są państwa które nakazują okresowe czyszczenie.Jakiś powód takich zaleceń niewątpliwie jest.


A po co żwirowca czyścić ? On sam się oczyszcza.




> nie ma to jak do jednego wora...
> miałem kilku znajomych co się p"przekręciło" na raka płuc ale jakoś nikt z nich nie miał "inhalacji" z GWC rurowego...


A ilu twoich znajomych "nie zeszło"  dzięki zastosowaniu GWC rurowego ?  :big tongue: 




> Rób tego Tichelmana żwirowego. Jakoś im dłużej o tym myślę tym bardziej jestem przekonany, że ten przepływ obejmie wszystkie nitki. Każdy GWC powietrzny ma jakieś wady. Żwirowy Tichelman chyba najmniej.


Teraz jak patrzę na ten typowy grzebieniowy:

to widzę, że w nim też będą martwe strefy, bo to nie jest układ tichelmana. Powierze nie bedzie przelatywać jak na powyższym rysunku, tylko więcej tego powietrza będzie leciało po przekątnej.
Żwirowy w układzie tichalmann'a będzie lepszy  :wink: 




> Kszhu ma mentalność żaby.Śliski jest..Babulka nie piła nic procentowego,jadła chudo a na raka wątroby zeszła. 
> PCV mamy w domach.


_"Do*płynów*przechowywanych *w*pojemnikach *z*PCV*mogą *migrować *estry *kwasu ftalowego.*Jest*to*substancja*działająca*rakotw  rczo*i*teratogennie.*Może*przyczyniać się*do*wzrostu*zachorowań*na*zapalenie*wątroby.  "_ - to z opracowania które przedstawił perm.

----------


## karolek75

> rura pe-flex fi200 z atestami 25mb kosztuje coś 1630brutto - to aż tak dużo?


Przypomnij gdzie ? A transport ?

----------


## Barth3z

Znalazłem post adam'a w którym pisze, że w żwirowcu tylko ok. 5% to przestrzeń wolna dla powietrza. 5% z "nitki" żwirowca tichelmana - 1m x 0,3m to 0,015m2, czyli rura ok. fi140mm. Ja jednak mam zamiar zastosować żwir fitracyjny o granulacji 40-80 (mają taki w żwirowni ok. 20km ode mnie). Myślę, że wówczas będzie to więc niż te 5%.

PS. Na stronie żwirowni z której będę brał ten żwir piszą: _"Jesteśmy liderem na rynku wśród producentów żwirków filtracyjnych. Kruszywa te znajdują głównie zastosowanie jako materiał do:
  - wypełniania filtrów przy uzdatnianiu wód pitnych i technologicznych,
  - oczyszczania ścieków komunalnych i przemysłowych
  - drenów melioracyjnych.
Złoża te muszą charakteryzować się wysoką zawartością kwarcu, uzyskać atest higieniczny PZH oraz w procesie uszlachetniania zostać odpowiednio posortowane i przepłukane."_

----------


## Po***ni

Co do PCV to Ciekawe z czego większość ma wykonane ramy okien, z którymi ma bezpośredni kontakt nie tylko pośredni ale i bezpośredni poprzez otwieranie zamykanie itp. 

Rury pe-flex wykonane są z PEHD - jeden z najbezpieczniejszych plastików, sam nad nimi się zastanawiam tylko jest jeden problem między ścianką gładką (wewnętrzną) a ścianką zewnętrzną (karbowaną) jest powietrze - które jest niestety niezłym izolatorem... no i ta średnica wewnętrzna...

----------


## perm

> A masz ty w domu meble z litego drewna ,olejowane?Dywany z wełny ? Firany ,zasłony  z bawełny? Jeżeli masz to stać cię na GWC  z jonami srebra. Też zresztą z PCV


Nydar, ja nie przesądzam, poddaję pod osąd. Trudno nie brać tego pod uwagę, choć można sobie wyobrazić że ilość uwalnianych substancji jest znikoma. Czy na tyle, by nie zaszkodzić? Trudno powiedzieć.

----------


## karolek75

> [I]"Do płynów przechowywanych w pojemnikach z PCV mogą  migrować estry kwasu ftalowego. Jest to substancja działająca rakotwórczo


Plyny to jednak cos innego niz powietrze. Ale rzuce palenie i wyjde in plus  :smile:

----------


## nydar

> Nydar, ja nie przesądzam, poddaję pod osąd. Trudno nie brać tego pod uwagę, choć można sobie wyobrazić że ilość uwalnianych substancji jest znikoma. Czy na tyle, by nie zaszkodzić? Trudno powiedzieć.


Jak już ktoś wrażliwy ,to wymyślono filtry węglowe . Skuteczne są.

----------


## nydar

,,A po co żwirowca czyścić ? On sam się oczyszcza."
Skoro sam się czyści to te nieczystości same się też wywożą,czy osadzają się na dnie ?

----------


## Po***ni

PCV występuje w 3 rodzajach, twardy, miękki (skąd ja to znam  :smile: )oraz spieniony. 

Rury kanalizacyjne występują w 2 rodzajach PCV spieniony i lity. 

Najniebezpieczniejszy jest PCV miękki.

----------


## Barth3z

> ,,A po co żwirowca czyścić ? On sam się oczyszcza."
> Skoro sam się czyści to te nieczystości same się też wywożą,czy osadzają się na dnie ?


Wnikają w głąb gruntu wraz z wodą.

----------


## imrahil

> rura pe-flex fi200 z atestami 25mb kosztuje coś 1630brutto - to aż tak dużo?


np. smartflex PE (1627 zł brutto)? nadaje się to do zakopania w ziemi? nie zgniecie się przy zasypywaniu?

----------


## Barth3z

> np. smartflex PE (1627 zł brutto)? nadaje się to do zakopania w ziemi? nie zgniecie się przy zasypywaniu?


Pod domem ??? Nie zaryzykowałbym. Poza tym te ścianki izolują. Nie nadaje się na GWC.

----------


## karolek75

> Wnikają w głąb gruntu wraz z wodą.


Dosc optymistyczne zalozenie...ale nie demonizowalbym.

----------


## Barth3z

> Dosc optymistyczne zalozenie...ale nie demonizowalbym.


Chyba nie mówimy o pyłkach, kurzu itp. tylko o mikroskopijnych zanieszczyszeniach powietrza, które są znacznie mniejsze niż ziarenka piasku. Jakim cudem mają się zatem zatrzymać na dnie żwirowca ?

----------


## karolek75

> Chyba nie mówimy o pyłkach, kurzu itp. tylko o mikroskopijnych zanieszczyszeniach powietrza, które są znacznie mniejsze niż ziarenka piasku. Jakim cudem mają się zatem zatrzymać na dnie żwirowca ?


To kolejne dosc optymistyczne zalozenie, ze te mikrocostam zostanie w zwirowcu.

----------


## gentoonx

> Przypomnij gdzie ? A transport ?


sprawdź:
domwent

----------


## witek_myslowice

Parę uwag do dyskusji:
1. Powietrze w żwirowym GWC przemieszcza sie laminarnie z szybkością +/- 0,1m/s. Po przejściu +/-3m osiaga temperaturę bliską temp. żwiru. Nie ma więc sesu "pchać" go dalej  - to uwaga do żwirowego GWC w rurach. W najpopularniejszych żwirowcach jest tego żwiru kilkanaście m3, przyjmując nawet klika m3 ile mb rur trzeba wypełnić żeby zmieścić w nich taka ilość żwiru?
2. Zanieczyszczenia nie zatrzymują sie na dnie GWC ale wraz skroplinami wsiąkają do gruntu rodzimego.
3. Powierzchnia przenikania powietrza przez żwir - wyobrazmy sobie szybę o wymiarach 1x1m i sypiemy na tą powierzchnię żwir o granulacji 16-32mm. Łączna powierzchnia pustek pomiędzy kamyczkami żwiru będzie wynosić dużo więcej niż 5%. Szacunkowo powyżej 20%. Przekrój pionowy przez który przepływa powietrze w żwirowym GWC to kilka m2 - mozna przyjąć że łączna powierzchnia pustek wyniesie powyżej 0,5m2. Przez taki "kanał" sączy sie powietrze z szybkością 0,1m/s - dlatego żwirowy GWC ma tak małe opory przepływu powietrza.
4. Przepływ powietrza przez żwirowy GWC: kształt wykopu pod GWC jest w kształcie równoramiennego trapezu - powoduje to że powietrze w dolnej części ma krótszą drogę przepływu, dlatego jego przepływ odbywa się całym jego przekrojem. Nie ma w nim "bezruchu powietrza" 
5. Wymiary żwirowego GWC zależą od preferencji użytkownika - tylko wentylacja, czy dodatkowo klimatyzacja całego domu, czy tylko poddasza gdzie można latem zdechnąć z ciepła, rodzaju gruntu rodzimego - suchy piasek czy mokra glina, czy ma pracować 12h/doba czy 24h i najważniejsze wielkość domu i jego audyt. Np powierzchnię przeszklenia na południe i zachód - ilość okien połaciowych.
6. Powierzchnia żwiru o granulacji 16-32mm - próbowałem to kiedyś liczyć wyszło mi że 10m3 ma powierzchnię dochodzącą do 200m2
7. Żwir o granulacji 30-60mm nadaje sie do jego budowy ale przepływ powietrza musi być dłuższy niż przy granulacji 16-32mm i regeneracja jego temp trwa dłużej bo pustki są wieksze i wymiana enrgi jest wolniejsza
8. Powietrze w każdy GWC zawsze szuka najmniejszych oporów. Jeżeli w którymś miejscu zaczyna sie przepływ turbulentny to w tym miejscu przepływ jest mniejszy/ograniczany przez to zjawisko i powietrza natychmiast szuka mniejszych oporów - przepływ laminarny, dlatego powietrze "wie co robić jak ma problemy"  :wink: . Po przekątnej jest tak dużo żwiru że powietrze w tym kierunku "nie poleci"

----------


## perm

Żwirowiec w układzie Tichelmanna to nie żwir w rurze a wykop ze żwirem tworzący równoległe kanały. 



> 4. Przepływ powietrza przez żwirowy GWC: kształt wykopu pod GWC jest w kształcie równoramiennego trapezu - powoduje to że powietrze w dolnej części ma krótszą drogę przepływu, dlatego jego przepływ odbywa się całym jego przekrojem. Nie ma w nim "bezruchu powietrza"


Kształt wykopu nie ma wielkiego znaczenia przy podobnej powierzchni przekroju. Przy takiej prędkości przepływu niestety będą miejsca w których przepływ będzie albo mocno zwolniony albo też ustanie. Powietrze płynie po linii najmniejszego oporu. Jedyną możliwością uruchomienia całego złoża jest albo zwiększenie prędkości powietrza albo zawężenie przepływu które tę prędkość zwiększy. Tichelmann jest taką konstrukcją w której to zawężenie przepływu (pozorne) odbywa się bez zwiększenia szybkości.



> Po przekątnej jest tak dużo żwiru że powietrze w tym kierunku "nie poleci"


Największa różnica ciśnień będzie pomiędzy I wlotem do żwirowca a ostatnim wylotem. Są dokładnie po przekątnej. Przy tak małych oporach twierdzenie, że tędy nie poleci jest nieuprawnione.

----------


## nydar

,,Przepływ powietrza przez żwirowy GWC: kształt wykopu pod GWC jest w kształcie równoramiennego trapezu - powoduje to że powietrze w dolnej części ma krótszą drogę przepływu, dlatego jego przepływ odbywa się całym jego przekrojem. Nie ma w nim "bezruchu powietrza"

Sam piszesz,że opory są bardzo małe. Skoro tak ,to logicznym jest,że powietrze popłynie na skróty między zasilaniem a odbiorem . Niemożliwe wydaje się aby był równomierny przepływ całym przekrojem.

----------


## witek_myslowice

> Żwirowiec w układzie Tichelmanna to nie żwir w rurze a wykop ze żwirem tworzący równoległe kanały.


Jaka powinna być szerokość/wysokość/długość tych kanałówz żwirem? Ideą żwirowego GWC jest zajęcie jak najmniejszej powierzchni wykopu - tu żwirowy GWC jest rekordowym minimalistą. W układzie Tichelmanna wykopów będzie bardzo dużo. Kłopot z urobkiem z wykopów - sasiadujące z sobą "szczeble tej drabiny". 
Czy nad żwirem będzie izolacja - jaka i na jakiej ma być dno tego GWC




> Kształt wykopu nie ma wielkiego znaczenia przy podobnej powierzchni przekroju. Przy takiej prędkości przepływu niestety będą miejsca w których przepływ będzie albo mocno zwolniony albo też ustanie.


Jak ta szybkość miala by być?



> Powietrze płynie po linii najmniejszego oporu. Jedyną możliwością uruchomienia całego złoża jest albo zwiększenie prędkości powietrza albo zawężenie przepływu które tę prędkość zwiększy.


Zwiekszenie szybkości przez żwir powyżej 0,2m/s znaczaco zwiekszy opory przepływu powietrza 



> Największa różnica ciśnień będzie pomiędzy I wlotem do żwirowca a ostatnim wylotem. Są dokładnie po przekątnej. Przy tak małych oporach twierdzenie, że tędy nie poleci jest nieuprawnione.


 Może w znikomych ilościach?
Uważam że powietrze nie ma powodu "sie wysilac" po przekątnej bo ma swobodny przepływ (bez żwiru) przez całą szerokość GWC czyli do półokrągłego kanału dolotowego i po przeciwnej str zbierającego. Dlatego powietrze wybiera najłatwiejszą (częściowo w dół) najkrótszą drogą przez żwir z kanału do kanału j/w. Gdzie pojawi sie turbulencja natychmiast szuka swobodnieszego przepływu - dzieki temu przepływ następuje prostopadle całym przekrojem z kanału do kanalu j/w

----------


## witek_myslowice

> ,,Przepływ powietrza przez żwirowy GWC: kształt wykopu pod GWC jest w kształcie równoramiennego trapezu - powoduje to że powietrze w dolnej części ma krótszą drogę przepływu, dlatego jego przepływ odbywa się całym jego przekrojem. Nie ma w nim "bezruchu powietrza"
> 
> Sam piszesz,że opory są bardzo małe. Skoro tak ,to logicznym jest,że powietrze popłynie na skróty między zasilaniem a odbiorem . Niemożliwe wydaje się aby był równomierny przepływ całym przekrojem.


No właśnie dzieki temu kształtowi trapeza w dolnej części jest krótsza droga przepływu powietrza. W dużych GWC na wydajność powyżej 4tys.m3/h pod poziomymi otwartymi w dolnej części kanałami jest żwir do dna GWC o granulacji 40-100mm pustki pomiędzy kamyczkami żwiru lub nienasiąkliwego tłucznia są tak duże że część powietrza swobodnie przechodzi do dna GWC i stopniowo przechodzi do poziomu do granulacji żwiru 16-32mm - dzieje się to na całym styku obu granulacji.

----------


## perm

> ...


Żwirowy Tichelmann to też jeden wykop, powierzchnia i objętość taka sama jak "zwykłego". Przed zasypaniem żwirem wstawiasz po prostu przekładki z czegoś odpornego na wilgoć. Zamiast jednej długiej przekątnej masz kilka krótszych. Różnica jest tylko i aż w powierzchni wymiany. Taki układ wymusza kontakt z większą ilością żwiru, niezależnie od szybkości przepływu. Bez przekładek, przy wolnym przepływie pójdzie wszystko po przekątnej, przy przekładkach też ale tych przekątnych jest kilka. Tichelmann powinien pozwolić na zrobienie mniejszego żwirowca. Problem jest, niewątpliwie z określeniem minimalnej szybkości przepływu przy której wymiana będzie następowała w całej objętości. Jedynym sposobem chyba jest sprawdzenie doświadczalne. Pisanie, że najpierw w dół, potem do góry to spekulacje. Zbyt wiele tu zmiennych by to jakoś liczyć. Tunele aerodynamiczne ciągle są w użyciu, komputer tak ale potem trzeba sprawdzić. Trzeba poprosić kogoś kto ma zamiar taki GWC wykonać, by zrobił mały eksperyment. Pleksa na górę i kolorowy dymek. Zmieniamy prędkości i wszystko będzie jasne.  :smile:

----------


## witek_myslowice

Myślę że bedzie to działać, jak skutecznie trudno ocenić - szkoda że nie podałeś szczegółów i wymiarów - jak Cię wyżej prosiłem?
Widzisz problem że powietrze w żwirowym GWC przemieszcza się po przekątnej - ja nie widze tego problemu j/w wyjaśniłem. Projektowałem żwirowe GWC na wydajność 25tys.m3/h. Ich długości były rózne - w zależności od rodzaju gruntu rodzimego - srednio to ok 25mb i sądzisz że tam powietrze biegnie po przekatnej? Zdajesz sobie sprawę co by się działo gdyby powietrze przemieszczało się po przekątnej? Turbulęcja potężna i nigdy nie osiągnął by zakładanych parametrów.
Dla domu o powierzchni użytkowej do 150m2 singlowy GWC wielkość wykopu 6-8m2 .
Może uda sie kogoś zachęcić do budowy Tichelmann'owskiego i bedziemy mieli raport np jak MAXowy od Mariusza.

----------


## witek_myslowice

> Pokaż ten raport. Chętnie poczytam.


Pomyliłem Mariusza z Klaudiuszem - przepraszam
Może raport to przesada ale: 
Czytałem kiedyś jego ocenę swojego MAXowego GWC - szukałem żeby cytować - nie znalazlem

Znalazłem Twoja ocenę 



> Ale zawiść cię męczy z moim maksowcem, co?
> Po co pytasz jak wiesz, że klaudiusza_x coś zalało i mu to wszystko zapleśniało i stało się hodowlą dla komarów. No chyba, że o tym zapomniałeś.
> A jak coś w GWC ma rosnąć to i w rurze wyrośnie.


W żwirowym GWC - nawet jak go zaleje to zanieczyszczenia zostają na geowłókninie po obniżeniu poziomu wody żwir jest czysty.

----------


## witek_myslowice

> Wątpię. Gnojowica to nie tylko zanieczyszczenia stałe, bez płukania się nie obejdzie.


Oczywiście Masz rację. W takim środowisku GWC sie nie buduje. Napisałeś że "...coś zalało...". Można wykonać na powierzchni żwiru umieścić instalację zraszającą która służy do szybszej wymiany energii gruntu z żwirem. Lub płukać żwir po zanieczyszczeniu. Gnojowicy nic nie wypłucze.

----------


## jasiek71

> Dla domu o powierzchni użytkowej do 150m2 singlowy GWC wielkość wykopu* 6-8m2*.


to teraz nas oświeć i powiedz ile energii jest w stanie transportować ten wymiennik przy tak nikłej powierzchni styku z gruntem rodzimym...?

----------


## Barth3z

> to teraz nas oświeć i powiedz ile energii jest w stanie transportować ten wymiennik przy tak nikłej powierzchni styku z gruntem rodzimym...?


Jeśli to bedzie układ 2,5mx2,5m to liczysz nie tylko pole powierzchni dna, ale również boków. Same dno ma ok. 6m2 + ok. 10m2 boki. W sumie 16m2 x 20W = 0,32kWh

----------


## matkor

> Jeśli to bedzie układ 2,5mx2,5m to liczysz nie tylko pole powierzchni dna, ale również boków.


Skoro wąska rura moze "brać ciepło" z pasa szerokości 1m, to wypada się zastanwić czy żwirowy tez może, i może  dodać pół metra z każdej strony  :wink: 
20W z m² to jest średnia dla obliczeń rury z glikolem o temp  kolo 0 st. C w suchym piachu na głębokości optymistyczne 2m.
W mokrej glinie przyjmuje się 30W/m².
W ciężkiej zimie/ gorącym lecie  powietrze ma wieksze róznice temperatur niż rura 0 st.C na 2m, więc być moc rośnie.
No i w zimie podobno dochodzi jeszcze transfer ciepłejszej wilgoci przy nawilżaniu powietrza.

A tak na prawedę, to jestem ciekaw przy konkretnych GWC, konkretnych danych o przepływie i czasiie pracy oraz o temperaturach i wilgotności na końcach.

----------


## witek_myslowice

> ... ani tym bardziej pleśń.


Komary i pleść lubią wilgotne środowisko. Pustaki MAX są bardzo higroskopijne - parowanie tej wilgoci trwa długo przez przechodzącą przez GWC powietrze.
Tu to dość dokładnie opisałem. 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...wirowy-czy-max
Dla komarów i pleśni to idealne środowisko. Rurowe czy żwirowe GWC po deszczu potrzebują kilkanaście min. przepływu powietrza żeby było sucho.



> Zraszacze z tego co widziałem to tylko luźno rozrzucone pętle nie dające gwarancji równomiernego i efektywnego płukania. Bo i nie do tego służą.


Tak się tego nie robi. "Gdzieś im dzwoniło ale w którym kościele???" Instalacja musi być równo ułożona - otwory w równych odstepach.
Jest tu miejsce na piar - nie chce go tu uprawiać.
Efekty energetyczne - przepraszam ale to jest know how.
Dla Inwestora najwazniejsza jest informacja co ja z tego bede mial. Nizej sa efekty energetyczne + wyzej w linku do pobrania wynik przeprowadzonych  badania biologicznych
Oceny Inwestorow ktorzy wykonali zwirowy GWC. Moze jednak troch piaru  :wink: 
http://www.eis.pl/vtx1800/ankieta1.jpg
http://www.eis.pl/vtx1800/ankieta2.jpg
http://www.eis.pl/vtx1800/ankieta3.jpg
http://www.eis.pl/vtx1800/ankieta4.jpg
Dla stalych Bywalcow przepraszam ze sie powtarzam, ale roznice temp zima 20oC na wlocie i wylocie z GWC nie osiagnie sie moca 0,32kWh

----------


## grzes124

> Jeśli to bedzie układ 2,5mx2,5m to liczysz nie tylko pole powierzchni dna, ale również boków. Same dno ma ok. 6m2 + ok. 10m2 boki. W sumie 16m2 x 20W = 0,32kWh


Wysokość tego żwirowca będzie 1m? Tak by wynikało z pola powierzchni boków.

----------


## Barth3z

> Wysokość tego żwirowca będzie 1m? Tak by wynikało z pola powierzchni boków.


Tak przyjąłem, ale z tego wychodzi, że kamieni w żwirowcu będzie "tylko" 6m3. Wg wyliczeń adama powinno być tyle m3 ile m2 powierzchni użytkowej domu.
Ale tak jak matkor piszę, te liczenie jest mało wiarygodne ...

----------


## cruz

> Oceny Inwestorow ktorzy wykonali zwirowy GWC. Moze jednak troch piaru 
> http://www.eis.pl/vtx1800/ankieta1.jpg
> http://www.eis.pl/vtx1800/ankieta2.jpg
> http://www.eis.pl/vtx1800/ankieta3.jpg
> http://www.eis.pl/vtx1800/ankieta4.jpg


Czy ci inwestorzy wyrazili zgodę na uczestniczenie w kompani reklamowej czy też byli przekonali, że ankieta którą wypełniają postanie do wiadomości wykonawcy?

----------


## matkor

> Wg wyliczeń adama powinno być tyle m3 ile m2 powierzchni użytkowej domu.


ZTCP to Adam szacował 1m³ na 10m² pow użytkowej?

----------


## Barth3z

> ZTCP to Adam szacował 1m³ na 10m² pow użytkowej?


Tak.

----------


## adam_mk

"A tak na prawedę, to jestem ciekaw przy konkretnych GWC, konkretnych danych o przepływie i czasiie pracy oraz o temperaturach i wilgotności na końcach. "

To trzeba by zbudować i opomiarować z 10 sztuk w różnych warunkach geologicznych, poobserwować z dekadę, przeanalizować odczyty i zebrać dane w tabele.

Kto chętny do tej pracy?


Nie ja szacowałem.
Ja podałem te dane, do których się dokopałem niejednokrotnie.
Empiryczne. Z realizacji, które się "dobrze sprawdziły".
Wychodzi tak:
Powierzchnia po podłodze w m2 podzielona przez 10 = ilość m3 żwiru w złożu.

Adam M.

----------


## grzes124

A może hybryda?
25m rurowego wpadającego do małego żwirowego, żeby oczyścić powietrze i regulować jego wilgotność?

----------


## matkor

> To trzeba by zbudować i opomiarować z 10 sztuk w różnych warunkach geologicznych, poobserwować z dekadę, przeanalizować odczyty i zebrać dane w tabele.
> Kto chętny do tej pracy?


Tłum.  :wink:   Wystarczy by kilkanaście osób opisało obsewacje swych GWC w ramach uzgodnionych parametrów i będzie. 
Jak dożyję to będę jednym z owego tłumu  :wink:

----------


## adam_mk

No, to opisali przecież!
Mają wspaniałe, dobrze się sprawdzają, "tymi ręcami" robione...
Jeden tylko jest nieudany... (z opisywanych)

Adam M.

----------


## Barth3z

Z chęcią opomiaruję żwirowca w układzie tichelmana. W ciągu dwóch miesięcy będę go budował. Mogę powciskać kilka czujników DS18B20 i DTH11/DTH22. Napewno DTH11 pojawi się na wlocie i wyjściu z GWC i kilka czujników pod, nad i w środku GWC.

----------


## witek_myslowice

> A może hybryda?
> 25m rurowego wpadającego do małego żwirowego, żeby oczyścić powietrze i regulować jego wilgotność?


Przeanalizowałem to rozwiązanie. Widze jeden problem:
Rura powinna być zagłebiona poniżej przemarzania, najlepiej na 1,5m bo w odróznienia od żwirowego nie ma izolacji nad rura.
Ta rura wchodzi do żwirowca na głebokości 1,5m - bo skropliny z tej rury musza spływać do żwiru i jego dna. Czyli zaczynamy budowe żwirowca od 1,5m - dno GWC 2-2,5m niżej.
Czyli wychodzi wykop 3,5-4m głebokości (uwaga na wody gruntowe na tej głebokości). Do tego wykopu trzeba wejść np rozgarniac żwir itp Bez zabezpieczenia scian wykopu - ryzykowne + koszty odpowiednio wielkiej/głebokiej koparki.
Jeżeli żwir ma byc w murach fundamentowych to w przejsciu z 1,5m w góre do żwirowego GWC utworzy sie syfon gdzie beda zbierac sie skropliny. Mozna odwrócić spad rur i skropliny pompować przy czerpni. Żwirowy jest bezobsługowy (po małej powierzchni wykopu) to jest jego następna zaleta.

----------


## witek_myslowice

> Czy ci inwestorzy wyrazili zgodę na uczestniczenie w kompani reklamowej czy też byli przekonali, że ankieta którą wypełniają postanie do wiadomości wykonawcy?


Oczywiście że mam zgode - jest ich podpis na nastepnej str. ankiety. Niektórzy zgodzili sie udostępnić swoje konto e-mail dla potencjalnych Inwestorów - z wyjatkiem publicznego udostepnienia konta e-mail

----------


## BooM80

Widzę, że dyskusja w tym wątku jest bardziej ożywiona niż w wątku o GWC wodnym, w którym niestety od ponad tygodnia panuje cisza. Czy moglibyście zerknąć na mój ostatni post w temacie dotyczącym wodnego GWC i doradzić, czy posiadając na działce grunt taki jak na załączonych do postu skanach jest sens robić GGWC. A może lepiej wykonać rurowy GWC ? Jeśli jednak wodny to czy jest sens kopać do ok. 2,6-2,9m (do drugiej warstwy gliny) ?
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post6558476

----------


## jasiek71

> Jeśli to bedzie układ 2,5mx2,5m to liczysz nie tylko pole powierzchni dna, ale również boków. Same dno ma ok. 6m2 + ok. 10m2 boki. W sumie 16m2 x 20W = 0,32kWh


widzę że coraz krótsza droga do wykopania dziury 2x2x2m, wrzucenia tam całego kręgu niebieskiej rury i mamy GGWC... :roll eyes: 

a "głupasy" rozkopują całe podwórka ... :big lol:

----------


## Barth3z

A Tichelmann to dopiero "głupas". Po co tak się męczył z wymyślaniem takiego układu ?  :smile:

----------


## adam_mk

Czytam i czytam i tak se myślę...
- To na ki huj to komu...?...

Gówno wiadomo na temat...
Kłopotliwe...
Drogie...
Nieskuteczne albo wręcz śmierdzące..

No to...
JEST w tej ziemi ta energia do pobrania, co za nią płacić nie trzeba, czy nie?
DA SIĘ latem wsadzić tam to niechciane ciepełko czy nie?
JAK?!
PO CO?!!!

Adam M.

----------


## mic81

Zacząłem tworzyć GWC i moja działka wygląda jak po bombardowaniu wszędzie rowy i doły.

 

Będzie ok czy coś poprawić ?

----------


## adam_mk

Albo będzie, albo nie...
Zobaczysz jak zbudujesz.
Tak po kilku latach...

WIESZ co robisz czy nie?

Trochę mnie już zdrażniło...

Adam M.

----------


## mic81

Jak się robi pierwszy raz to co ja mogę wiedzieć - tyle ile zdążyłem tu wyczytać. Coś taki rozdrażniony ?  Mogę nadmienić że głębokość posadowienia +/- 2 metry. Koparkowy zrobił mi psikusa i wykopał wszystko na 1,5 m tak więc dzisiaj ledwie 4 h mordowałem się z moją gliniastą działką żeby zejść do tych dwóch metrów na odcinku 11 metrów jeszcze około 36 do poprawy i cały czas glina.  Jutro wołam posiłki bo sam to będę kopał z tydzień.

----------


## nydar

Dobrze zrobiłeś. Może trochę będzie mniej efektywny jak ten pod domem ,bo nie będzie się karmił ciepłem domu . W glinie na złączach dał bym termokurczki jak radzi gentonx.

----------


## mic81

termokurczki ?? rozwiń temat proszę - jak można to bardzo szczegółowo  :smile:

----------


## adam_mk

Zawsze drażni mnie brak rozumu...
(akurat to nie do Ciebie!)
Budujesz GWC PRZEPONOWY.
No to będziesz miał WSZYSTKO, co wnosi do GWC przepona.
DOBRZE tą przeponę postaw w tej konstrukcji.

Adam M.

----------


## karolek75

> termokurczki ?? rozwiń temat proszę - jak można to bardzo szczegółowo


 rury termokurczliwe z mastikiem uszczelniającym RPM 205/65 i 235/70 z radpol.com.pl. Za mb ok 80pln netto. Z tego mozesz zrobic 3-4 uszczelnienia

----------


## karolek75

> Zawsze drażni mnie brak rozumu...
> (akurat to nie do Ciebie!)
> Budujesz GWC PRZEPONOWY.
> No to będziesz miał WSZYSTKO, co wnosi do GWC przepona.
> DOBRZE tą przeponę postaw w tej konstrukcji.
> 
> Adam M.



Jak zwykle wypowiedz godna Yody  :sad:

----------


## adam_mk

Czego nie rozumiesz?
Co jest niejasne?

Adam M.

----------


## Barth3z

> termokurczki ?? rozwiń temat proszę - jak można to bardzo szczegółowo


Tu masz film, jak i gdzie zakładać termokurczki:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swBW4_bsxzk

----------


## karolek75

> Czego nie rozumiesz?
> Co jest niejasne?
> 
> Adam M.


Nie "nie rozumiem", raczej "nie wiem". 
Piszac 


> DOBRZE tą przeponę postaw w tej konstrukcji.


 sugerujesz (?), ze osoba do ktorej sie zwracasz popelnia blad, bez wskazania jaki.

----------


## byry007

Takie gwc bedzie działać

----------


## Barth3z

Podpowiedzcie, jak wsypać żwir bezpośrednio z wywrotki do 5-6 nitek 3m x 1m bez naruszenia obrzeży ? Chyba bez koparki się nie obejdzie ?

----------


## karolek75

Mam dwa pytania dodtyczace GWC rurowego:
1. Czy moge odwrocic kierunek spadku - najglebiej przy/pod domem? Ulatwiloby to odpompowywanie ewentualnych skroplin.
2. Ukladajac czesc GWC pod plyta fundamentowa (za RSS) , na glebokosci 30-40cm, czy pospolke ktora go zasypie nalezy rowniez zagescic? Jesli tak, to jakich rur uzyc: SN4 czy SN8 ?

----------


## mic81

dzięki wszystkim za informację

----------


## Arturo72

> Dobrze zrobiłeś. Może trochę będzie mniej efektywny jak ten pod domem ,bo nie będzie się karmił ciepłem domu .


A teraz przy +32st.C na zewnątrz i 16st.C na wyjściu też karmi się ciepłem z domu ?
A gdzie ta wysoka temperatura się podziewa  w między czasie ? Ogrzewa dom od spodu po przejeciu przez 20cm warstwę styropianu ?

----------


## byry007

> Podpowiedzcie, jak wsypać żwir bezpośrednio z wywrotki do 5-6 nitek 3m x 1m bez naruszenia obrzeży ? Chyba bez koparki się nie obejdzie ?


Lepiej uważaj żeby wywrotka nie była w dole , nie jesteś w stanie tego wsypac oberwie sie

----------


## nydar

> Mam dwa pytania dodtyczace GWC rurowego:
> 1. Czy moge odwrocic kierunek spadku - najglebiej przy/pod domem? Ulatwiloby to odpompowywanie ewentualnych skroplin.
> 2. Ukladajac czesc GWC pod plyta fundamentowa (za RSS) , na glebokosci 30-40cm, czy pospolke ktora go zasypie nalezy rowniez zagescic? Jesli tak, to jakich rur uzyc: SN4 czy SN8 ?


Ad.1 Skroplinom raczej obojętne w którą stronę popłyną.Pamiętać jedynie należy o ustawieniu kielichów zgodnie z kierunkiem spływu skroplin.
Ad 2 Po domem dał bym mocniejsze rury.Zagęszczarka to potencjalne niebezpieczeństwo a i grunt po czasie trochę usiądzie.

----------


## nydar

> A teraz przy +32st.C na zewnątrz i 16st.C na wyjściu też karmi się ciepłem z domu ?
> A gdzie ta wysoka temperatura się podziewa  w między czasie ? Ogrzewa dom od spodu po przejeciu przez 20cm warstwę styropianu ?


Raczej regeneruje to czego zimą ubyło.

----------


## Barth3z

> Raczej regeneruje to czego zimą ubyło.


Z tego wynika, że latem ładować a zimą nie używać.  :wink:

----------


## nydar

Jak zimą nie będziesz używał,to co chcesz regenerować?

----------


## Barth3z

Ładować, nie regenerować. Ładować ubytki, bo jakieś zawsze będą.

----------


## byry007

Co zrobić jak gotowanie obiadu podnosi tak temp ze w salonie momentalnie rosnie tak od 1-2 C , mam otwartą kuchnie na salon i korytarz nie mam pochłaniacza ani okapu bo monter/instalator WM z forum twierdził ze jest zbędny i nie bedzie potrzeby a teraz wiem ze to ściema i chyba bedzie trzeba założyć. GGWC działa cały czas ale nie daje rady schładzać temp w domu mam teraz 27 C i jedynie otwarcie (stary nie zawodny sposób )okien działa, dziś sprawdzałem jak zamknę pokój dziecka to jest chłodniej w nim jutro zrobie to na cały dzień zobaczymy jak bedzie różnica w temp.

----------


## jasiek71

> Może gdybyś robił wichurę na setki m3/h jak jasiek to coś by pomogło. Przy małej wydajności (u mnie ~200m3/h) to tak jakby jego nie było. Jak oczekujesz komfortu to potrzebujesz chłodzić ale klimą.


taaaa....
klima to pewnie tylko mały wiaterek z siebie wydobywa .... :wink: 
teraz dmucha mi ponad 600m3/h rozłożone na całą chałupę i jakoś to nikomu nie przeszkadza, we wszystkich pomieszczeniach łącznie z poddaszem mam w granicach 24-25*, z GWC leci ok. 18*...

----------


## jasiek71

> A mi dmucha ledwo 1/3 tego a tylko w kuchni podczas gotowania czasami dochodzi do 25stC na kilka godzin.
> W reszcie domu jest 23~24stC bez żadnej durnowatej wypieranej wentylacji.


ale po co to "pierdololo" skoro bez GWC mam 28* na poddaszu po jednym upalnym dniu... :wink:

----------


## jasiek71

> A to się chwalisz czy płaczesz bo nie rozumiem?
> Chorobę trzeba leczyć, zgadza się. Ale lepiej nie chorować


po prostu piszę co mam ... :wink:

----------


## Jacek06

Witam!
Mam pytanie do forumowiczów!
 Mam zamiar wykonać GWC żwirowy, zagłębiony na ok 2 m (1,5 m złoża + 40 cm ziemi i 10-15 styropianu a właściwie sytryroduru- nie nasiąka tak jak styropian i jest dużo odporniejszy na nacisk). Planowałem zainstalować złoże w odległości ok. 2,5 m (brzeg) od fundamentów domku i w 1 miejscu ok 1,2m od żelbetowej kolumny ganku.
Znajomy zaniepokoił mnie, iż ta odległość w czasie budowy (wykop aż do czasu położenia żwiru) może zagrozić stabilności fundamenu (a w konsekwencji ściany domku) a już na pewno kolumny. Ziemia wokół domu to 6 klasa - 30 cm ziemi piaszczystej a poniżej już sam piach.
 czy wg Was zagrożenie jest realne i czy trzeba badać grunt geologicznie. Jeśli tak to jaki to +/_rząd kosztów (to badanie).
Pozdrawiam! Jacek
Ps. Nawiasem mówiąc to nieźle się zamotaliście w tych rozważach teoretycznych :wink: .

----------


## gentoonx

Niepokoje znajomego są w pełni uzasadnione, nawet jeśli udałoby by Ci się jakimś cudem (a się nie uda - zaręczam) to jeden mały deszczyk i kłopotu tylko sobie narobisz. Posadowienie ław i stóp fundamentowych to nie są przelewki.

my u szwagra pod czerpnię GWC rurowego kopaliśmy na 2,30m, bez osypywania wykopu jego szerokość to ponad 5m była, a piach zbity po byku bo to starorzecze Wisly.

----------


## witek_myslowice

> Zimą używasz co najmniej 2x mniej niż latem (jasiek71 to chyba z 5x mniej nawet).
> Ale regeneracja sezonowa to pic na wodę, GWC regeneruje się kilkanaście godzin i wraca do pierwotnych parametrów.
> Większy wpływ na jego pracę ma naturalne sezonowe ogrzewanie/ochładzanie się gruntu. I bez GWC się "naładują".


To prawda po regeneracji swojej temp. "...wraca do pierwotnych parametrów"
Średnio 5x mniejsza wydajność a na najnizszym biegu jeszcze mniej dlatego opory żwiru sa tak małe. Regeneracja - wystarczy w gruncie rodzimym typu glina 8h w suchym piaszczystym do 16h - zraszanie skraca ten czas - dlatego buduje się małe żwirowe GWC tzw syjamski GWC przemiennie pracujący. W grudniu przy -30oC temp powietrza potrafi być po GWC blisko 0oC Pod koniec lutego przy -20oC bedzie to kilka stopni poniżej zero - bo zimą grunt rodzimy traci swoją temperaturę, latem przez analogię.
ŚREDNIA roczna temp gruntu w naszej strefie klimatycznej rodzimego (pod izolacją termiczną - żeby z góry nie było wpływu temp zewnetrznej) wynosi 10oC +/-1,5.
Pod koniec zimy bedzie to +/-  +5oC pod koniec lata +/-  +15oC

----------


## witek_myslowice

> Witam!
> Mam pytanie do forumowiczów!
>  Mam zamiar wykonać GWC żwirowy, zagłębiony na ok 2 m (1,5 m złoża + 40 cm ziemi i 10-15 styropianu a właściwie sytryroduru- nie nasiąka tak jak styropian i jest dużo odporniejszy na nacisk). Planowałem zainstalować złoże w odległości ok. 2,5 m (brzeg) od fundamentów domku i w 1 miejscu ok 1,2m od żelbetowej kolumny ganku.
> Znajomy zaniepokoił mnie, iż ta odległość w czasie budowy (wykop aż do czasu położenia żwiru) może zagrozić stabilności fundamenu (a w konsekwencji ściany domku) a już na pewno kolumny. Ziemia wokół domu to 6 klasa - 30 cm ziemi piaszczystej a poniżej już sam piach.
>  czy wg Was zagrożenie jest realne i czy trzeba badać grunt geologicznie. Jeśli tak to jaki to +/_rząd kosztów (to badanie).
> Pozdrawiam! Jacek
> Ps. Nawiasem mówiąc to nieźle się zamotaliście w tych rozważach teoretycznych.


Dość teorii - teraz praktyka:
Ściana GWC może mieć styczność z izolacją muru fundamentowego jednak dno GWC nie może być niżej niż górna ocieplona krawędź ławy fundamentowej. Jeżeli ma być głębiej trzeba dno GWC oddalić od ławy fundamentowej. Zaproponuj Kierownikowi Budowy - narysuj wycinek pionowy przekrój fundamentów - od górna krawędź ławy fundamentowej zrób poziomą kreskę o dług. 0,5m Od końca tej kreski zrób następną w dół pod kątem 45st - krawędź tej linii jest brzegiem dna wykopu pod GWC. Więc im dalej od domu możesz kopać głebiej. Końcową decyzję czy w tym gruncie rodzimym można kopać do danej głebokości MUSI wydać Kierownik Budowy. Jeżeli będzie zgoda to po wykopaniu wykopu trzeba bez zwłoki budowac GWC żeby deszcz (patrz na prognozy) nie zrujnował wykopu i nie podtopił fundamentów.

----------


## beehive

W dyskusji pojawia się często pomysł podwójnego żwirowca używanego naprzemiennie tak, aby drugi w tym czasie się regenerował. Jestem ciekawa, jak to wygląda w praktyce, bo z fizycznego punktu widzenia ten pomysł wydaje mi się bezsensowny. Dlaczego to ma być lepsze od używania obydwu części na "pół gwizdka" stale? Naprzemienny żwirowiec to większa komplikacja i większe opory (powietrze przepływając przez całe złoże naraz ma mniejszą prędkość niż przy przepuszczaniu przez pół). Jeśli złoże ma  X watów mocy wymiany z gruntem, to nie oszukamy tego dając mu "odpoczywać". Nawet lepiej jeśli złoże nie będzie w równowadze z gruntem stale (jak przy 24h pracy) niżby miało przez wytrącone z równowagi przez 12h, a potem  wracało do równowagi. Ostatnie godziny tego równoważenia to wolniejsza wymiana ciepła niż przy stałej różnicy temperatur. Oczywiście pierwsze godziny pracy po regeneracji będą wydajniejsze niż przy pracy ciągłej, ale średnio to nie powinno być lepsze.

----------


## witek_myslowice

> W dyskusji pojawia się często pomysł podwójnego żwirowca używanego naprzemiennie tak, aby drugi w tym czasie się regenerował. Jestem ciekawa, jak to wygląda w praktyce, bo z fizycznego punktu widzenia ten pomysł wydaje mi się bezsensowny. Dlaczego to ma być lepsze od używania obydwu części na "pół gwizdka" stale? Naprzemienny żwirowiec to większa komplikacja i większe opory (powietrze przepływając przez całe złoże naraz ma mniejszą prędkość niż przy przepuszczaniu przez pół). Jeśli złoże ma  X watów mocy wymiany z gruntem, to nie oszukamy tego dając mu "odpoczywać". Nawet lepiej jeśli złoże nie będzie w równowadze z gruntem stale (jak przy 24h pracy) niżby miało przez wytrącone z równowagi przez 12h, a potem  wracało do równowagi. Ostatnie godziny tego równoważenia to wolniejsza wymiana ciepła niż przy stałej różnicy temperatur. Oczywiście pierwsze godziny pracy po regeneracji będą wydajniejsze niż przy pracy ciągłej, ale średnio to nie powinno być lepsze.


To nie jest pomysł - od wielu lat tak sa wykonywane. Prawie wszystkie ankiety Użytkowników dotyczą syjamskich GWC - na tym forum były linki do tych ankiet.
Przeważający kierunek promieniowania/regeneracji temp żwiru odbywa sie od jego dna. Jeżeli przez GWC będzie poziomo przepływać powietrze zakłóci to promieniowanie - "czy można się wyspać z jednym otwartym okiem"  :wink:  Te "pół gwizdka" zakłóci ten proces. Dlatego lepiej budować przemiennie pracujący syjamski z niedużymi złożami żwiru niż jeden o tej samej objętości. Można wykonać np jeden o 50% większy który się tylko zbliży do parametrów syjamskiego. Czytając ten wątek widzę że są zapędy budować GWC nawet o wymiarach 6m. GWC tak sie projektuje żeby przy max wydajności np dla domu o powierzchni do 150m3/h miał wydajność min. 400m3/h (przy klimatyzowaniu) szybkość przepływu przez żwir była w granicach 0,1m/s max 0,2m/s - wtedy opór złoża jest na poziomie ok 120Pa. Zimą przy max wydajności rekuperatora 200-250m3 opory złoża GWC spadają do 40-50Pa. 
Projektuję żwirowe GWC od 2002r. - na początku były własnie o te 50% większe. Jednak po jego regeneracji przy 24h pracy róznica temp. po ok 12-14h pracy latem  zaczęła wyraźniej się podnosić, po 48h to już była "masakra". Każdy typ GWC musi mieć czas na swoją regenerację - chyba że bedzie pracował 12h na dobę - czyli tylko w dzień lub w nocy klimatyzacja, w nocy ściany i sufity (np. sypialni) użytkowych poddaszy będą oddawać zgromadzone ciepło.

----------


## witek_myslowice

> ...Temp. spada wyraźnie no bo w końcu wieje chłodne ale niestety po krótkim czasie od zamknięcia wraca do o ~0,5stC niższej od wcześniejszej sprzed otwarcia. Jeśli zatem taka ilość chłodnego powietrza nie jest w stanie "wyciągnąć" z rozgrzanego domu energii to GWC w takim domu i przy "wentylacyjnej" wydajności też nie wiele daje. Dlatego tylko jak chłodzić to dużą wydajnością i najlepiej domy z małą akumulacją.


Dokładnie tak jest - "...w nocy ściany i sufity (np. sypialni) użytkowych poddaszy będą oddawać zgromadzone ciepło."
Dlatego od wiosny do jesieni wentylacją w domu przejmuje bypass wokół rekuperatora w którym jest wentylator kanałowy - jak na schemacie. Wentylacja staje się drugorzędna - w upały trzeba dużą wydajnością GWC wszystko w domu chłodzić prze 24h. Po założeniu wkładu letniego rekuperator staje się kanałem wentylacyjnym.
Dla domu przy przeciętnym przeszkleniu j/w piszesz (małym) o powierzchni użytkowej do 200m2 trzeba budować całodobowy GWC o wydajności 700m3/h.
Plik z grafika został tu znacząco pomniejszony. Zainteresowanym wysle czytelny schemat na konto email

----------


## adam_mk

"Przeważający kierunek promieniowania/regeneracji temp żwiru odbywa sie od jego dna. Jeżeli przez GWC będzie poziomo przepływać powietrze zakłóci to promieniowanie "

Popiłeś czy coś bierzesz?
Nie rób wody z mózgu...
Albo UDOWODNIJ, ze to nie brednie a zdanie prawdziwe!

Adam M.

----------


## Jacek06

"Dość teorii - teraz praktyka:
Ściana GWC może mieć styczność z izolacją muru fundamentowego jednak dno GWC nie może być niżej niż górna ocieplona krawędź ławy fundamentowej. Jeżeli ma być głębiej trzeba dno GWC oddalić od ławy fundamentowej. Zaproponuj Kierownikowi Budowy - narysuj wycinek pionowy przekrój fundamentów - od górna krawędź ławy fundamentowej zrób poziomą kreskę o dług. 0,5m Od końca tej kreski zrób następną w dół pod kątem 45st - krawędź tej linii jest brzegiem dna wykopu pod GWC. Więc im dalej od domu możesz kopać głebiej. Końcową decyzję czy w tym gruncie rodzimym można kopać do danej głebokości MUSI wydać Kierownik Budowy. Jeżeli będzie zgoda to po wykopaniu wykopu trzeba bez zwłoki budowac GWC żeby deszcz (patrz na prognozy) nie zrujnował wykopu i nie podtopił fundamentów"


Dzięki Witek!
Nawiasem mówiąc projekt GWC mam chyba od  Ciebie.

Z Twojego opisu ściany fundamentu  (a zatem i nośne) będą w moim przypadku bezpieczne gorzej ze stopą fund. kolumny - wyjściem będzie chyba odsunięcie o ok. 1 m wykopu. O zgodzie kierbuda mogę zapomnieć - domek (75 m2) oddany, umeblowany i zamieszkany od maja (9 mcy od rozp. budowy) w projekcie nie uwzględniałem GWC. Jest jednak wszystko co powinno wewnątrz domu - w pom gospodarczym wystaje rura fi 200, wraz z wentylatorem, wyprowadzona na zewnątrz pod pow. na odl ok 2m a drugi koniec w ścianie salonu na wys. ok 70 cm. Dalsze prace, na moje ryzyko, podejmę chyba w przyszłym roku. Mam nadzieję ,że naruszony gdzieniegdzie grunt osiądzie.
Pozdrawiam JaceK

----------


## beehive

> To nie jest pomysł - od wielu lat tak sa wykonywane. Prawie wszystkie ankiety Użytkowników dotyczą syjamskich GWC - na tym forum były linki do tych ankiet.
> Przeważający kierunek promieniowania/regeneracji temp żwiru odbywa sie od jego dna. Jeżeli przez GWC będzie poziomo przepływać powietrze zakłóci to promieniowanie - "czy można się wyspać z jednym otwartym okiem"  Te "pół gwizdka" zakłóci ten proces.


Z jakiego powodu przepływające powietrze może zakłócić wymianę ciepła? Najwyżej ją może przyspieszyć, jak powietrze owiewające radiator. 

Pracujące GWC też się regenerują. To nie jest jak z mięśniami, którym potrzeba do regeneracji odpoczynku. Proces wymiany ciepła w GWC odbywa się na okrągło. 




> Teoretycznie tak pod warunkiem że mały przepływ zimą będzie obejmował całe GWC tak jak to jest z dużym przepływem latem.


W takim bliźniaczym używanym non-stop

______|======>do_domu===>
-----------żwir------
czerpnia==>===|
-----------żwir------
______|======>do_domu===>

powietrze też przechodzi przez obie połówki złoża. Fakt, wolniej niż przy naprzemiennej pracy, ale za to jest więcej czasu na wymianę.

----------


## witek_myslowice

> "Przeważający kierunek promieniowania/regeneracji temp żwiru odbywa sie od jego dna. Jeżeli przez GWC będzie poziomo przepływać powietrze zakłóci to promieniowanie "
> Popiłeś czy coś bierzesz?
> Nie rób wody z mózgu...
> Albo UDOWODNIJ, ze to nie brednie a zdanie prawdziwe!
> Adam M.


Nie popilem nic nie biore nie bredze i nie odpowiem

----------


## adam_mk

Czytasz o promieniowaniu?
To dobrze....

Nic nie robi tyle zła dobrym pomysłom, jak bredzenie o ich istocie i używanie w opisie terminologii z dziedzin bardzo odległych.

Adam M.

----------


## nydar

Bylem dotąd przekonany ,że regeneracja GWC to głównie przewodzenie i przemiana fazowa.  A tu dowiaduję się,że promieniowanie. Człowiek całe życie się uczy. :no:

----------


## matkor

> Mam zamiar wykonać GWC żwirowy, zagłębiony na ok 2 m (1,5 m złoża + 40 cm ziemi i 10-15 styropianu a właściwie sytryroduru- nie nasiąka tak jak styropian i jest dużo odporniejszy na nacisk). Planowałem zainstalować złoże w odległości ok. 2,5 m (brzeg) od fundamentów domku i w 1 miejscu ok 1,2m od żelbetowej kolumny ganku.


1) Ja bym się zastanowił czy zamiast 1.5m złoża nie masz miejsca na tą samą ilość żwiru ale rozsypaną na wysokość 0.75m, czy nawet 0.6m przy tej samej ilości żwiru. Powinno Ci to zwiększyć moc GWC.
2) Jeśli planujesz jakiś parking  nad GWC, to może i styrodur ma sens (nacisk). W innym przypadku kupił bym za tą samą kasę EPS100 i rozłożył na większej powierzchni. Styropian nie podciąga higroskopijnie, ani nie trzyma wody, więc aby nasiąkał musi być zanurzony w wodzie, a wtedy ŻGWC i tak masz w wodzie i nie działa. 
3) Zdecydowanie odsunąłbym wykop GWC od domu na bezpieczną (ustaloną z fachowcem) odległość.

Oczywiście punkty 1 i 3 zależą od tego ile masz miejsca na działce..

----------


## witek_myslowice

> Bylem dotąd przekonany ,że regeneracja GWC to głównie przewodzenie i przemiana fazowa.  A tu dowiaduję się,że promieniowanie. Człowiek całe życie się uczy.


Ja to przewodzenie nazwałem promieniowaniem ciepła/zimna - może gorzej? - co nie zmienia j/w napisałem.

----------


## nydar

Nazywajmy wszystko tak jak powinno być nazwane, to tekst stanie się bardziej czytelny. :big grin:

----------


## matkor

> Dzięki brakom bezpośrednich zysków słonecznych w akumulacyjnym domu utrzymuję temp. 22~24stC (w zależności od pomieszczeń).
> WM z GWC pracuje na 150~200m3/h od maja.
> Zastanawiałem się czy te relatywnie nie wysokie temp. to zasługa GWC czy raczej braku bezpośredniego słońca w domu.


Jedno i drugie i jeszcze izolacja.
Przez 1m² okna może Ci wpadać kilkaset W w słonecznych porach. 
200m³/h z GWC odbiera Ci optymistycznie tyle samo 24h/dobę.
W upały przez ściany i dach (bilansując dobowo)  wpada kolejne  kilkaset W zależnie od stopnia izolacji, koloru i nasłonecznienia ścian.



> Od wczoraj wietrzenie WM dodatkowo wspieram tysiącami (?) m3/h przeciągu (17~18stC) (...) Temp. spada wyraźnie no bo w końcu wieje chłodne ale niestety po krótkim czasie od zamknięcia wraca do o ~0,5stC niższej od wcześniejszej sprzed otwarcia.(...)


Rozgrzałeś dom słońcem, to już tylko klima albo jesień pomoże  :wink: 



> Dlatego tylko jak chłodzić to dużą wydajnością i najlepiej domy z małą akumulacją.


Raczej izolować dom, chłodzić na maksa aby nie dopuszczać do rozgrzania domu powyżej temp. którą się lubi i zasłaniać nasłonecznione okna (drzewa liściaste, rolety, itp).
A dom budować raczej akumulacyjny, wolniej i do niższych temp się nagrzeje w upały.  Tynkować na jasne kolory  :wink: 
Średnia miesięczna temp powietrza miesięcy letnich jest poniżej 21st. C w Polsce, więc wszelkie temp powyżej to robota słońca.

----------


## Barth3z

> Hehe, Adam ani nikt inny tu piszący nie jest dla mnie wyrocznią i tak samo cedzę przez sito jego wypowiedzi jak i pozostałych .
> A to, że rzuca inwektywami, nie poprawia mu wcale wizerunku - to tak na marginesie.


Takie samo mam zdanie. Pisałem to z ironią  :wink: 




> Analogia do DZ pompy ciepła oczywiście jest, choć jak sam piszesz skala jest zupełnie inna. Ale to tylko kwestia skali i nie zmienia postaci rzeczy, że zjawisko jest dokładnie takie samo.
> 
> Ja piszę o GWC rurowym takim jak opisał Arturo, a nie o żwirowym, choć właściwie nie ma to znaczenia, bo działa tak samo. 
> 
> Kurcze, dyskusja wydaje się być ciekawa, ale nie chciałbym zaśmiecać wątku o płycie, ale odpowiem Ci tylko, że jest dokładnie tak jak piszesz - piszę, że nie warto robić GWC pod domem, bo tak mi się wydaje, a dlaczego mi się wydaje napisałem troszkę wcześniej. Oczywiście nie liczyłem tego, nie wiem jaka jest skala tego zjawiska - być może tak jak mówisz bardzo mała, a może się mylisz i jest większa niż sądzisz, jednak nie ulega wątpliwości, że jakaś jest. Jest to wystarczający powód, żeby dla świętego spokoju nie robić tego pod domem tylko obok i cały czas mówię tu o 25 m rury zakopanej w ziemi. Koszt jej zakopania  powiedzmy sobie szczerze jest prawie żaden. A w przypadku GWC pod domem jaki będzie koszt  np. pomyłki w obliczeniach na skutek błędnych założeń? Może większy niż przywołana butelka piwa, i co wtedy?


Załóżmy te 25mb rury. Przyjmując półmetra strefy oddziaływania takiej rury to masz 25m2 "wychładznego" obszaru. Teraz przyjmij, że z każdym centymetrem rury przeciągane powietrze jest coraz cieplejsze. Zakładając, liniowość średnia temp. w takim GWC będzie różnicą powietrza zaciąganego, a nawiewanego do reku. Przyjmijmy, że mamy mroźny miesiąc o temp. zewn. -10oC. Temp. nawiewu daje nam powietrze o temp. 3oC. Średnia -2oC zamiast stabilnych 8oC. Policz teraz straty przez samą podłogę na tych 25m2 względem założmy 150m2 domu... To są złotówki i to przy skrajnie pesymistycznych założeniach.

----------


## byry007

Tak zagłębiam sie w temat temp z gwc a mam glikolowca i wiem jedno każde przegrzanie domu wiąże sie przez to ze nie mam okapu na kuchnią i gotowanie obiadu momentalnie podnosi temp 1-2C w domu i zastanawiam sie teraz czy ma sens i da jakieś zyski izolacja rur od ggwc w kotłowni ??i czy jak jest nagrzewnica z boku wystają miedziane rurki czy one też nie powinny być w jakieś izolacji żeby glikol sie nie ogrzewał z pomieszczenie a to wszystko jest w kotłowni i jeszcze w kotłowni nie mam żadnej rolet więc słonko musi ładnie tam pod grzewać temp w ciągu dnia a dalej jak rurki od ggwc nie zaizolowane tez pewnie sie grzeją , jak to zaizolować dobrze ??

----------


## mic81

Czego mogę użyć aby ułatwić łączenie rur - jakaś neutralna maż by się przydała ? A do tego wszystkie rury które do mnie przyjechały są fest zakurzone - czeka mnie ich mycie.

----------


## gentoonx

profesjonalny środek poślizgowy na bazie silikonu, albo z domowych sposobów Ludwik czy inny płyn - ostatnio bardzo popularne mydło w płynie "Biały Jeleń"  :smile:

----------


## cruz

> Średnia miesięczna temp powietrza miesięcy letnich jest poniżej 21st. C w Polsce, więc wszelkie temp powyżej to robota słońca.


Dość mocne uogólnienie, w Polsce temperaturę tworzą głównie prądy (ciepłe). Bo gdyby tak było jak mówisz (piszesz) to temperatura w Warszawie była by taka sama jak w Moskwie.

Chociaż prawdziwe jest stwierdzenie że ta temperatura to robota słońca, ale ta robota nie została wykonana u nas.

----------


## mic81

> profesjonalny środek poślizgowy na bazie silikonu, albo z domowych sposobów Ludwik czy inny płyn - ostatnio bardzo popularne mydło w płynie "Biały Jeleń"


ok dzięki

----------


## matkor

> Dość mocne uogólnienie, w Polsce temperaturę tworzą głównie prądy (ciepłe)...


Nie dość jasno się wyraziłem.
Średnia miesięczna temperatara powietrza w Polsce jest poniżej 21 st. C. Uwzględniając prądy i wszelkie inne zjawiska meteo. 
Natomiast średnia temperatura w domu powyżej średniej temp. powietrza jest głównie wynikiem ogrzewania promienowaniem cieplnym słońca.

----------


## beehive

> Nie dość jasno się wyraziłem.
> Natomiast średnia temperatura w domu powyżej średniej temp. powietrza jest głównie wynikiem ogrzewania promienowaniem cieplnym słońca.


To prawda i w bilansie cieplnym zyski słoneczne są największą pozycją i GWC bez zapewnienia zacienienia okien nie ma szans odebrać tego ciepła. Ale nie należy zapomnieć jeszcze o zyskach bytowych. I tu jest spore pole popisu do GWC, które ciepło takich zysków latem jest w stanie spokojnie odebrać. Brak zysków wentylacyjnych jest też nie do pogardzenia, które bez tego ogrzewałyby powietrze w domu. W dobrze izolowanych domach ciężko o odebranie ciepła nawet z zysków bytowych (w słabo izolowanych są spore straty do gruntu). 

GWC nie ma oczywiście szans zastąpić klimatyzacji, która jest w stanie odebrać mnóstwo ciepła nawet z zysków słonecznych (co jednak kosztuje), ale 
Zacienienie okien + GWC + (zależnie od wydajności poprzednich) wentylacja nocna + akumulacyjność = komfort cieplny.

----------


## gentoonx

Kiedyś pisałem, że opiszę uruchomienie GWC u szwagra po nie używaniu 8 m-cy od momentu wykonania.

Gwoli przypomnienia:
rurowiec w układzie Tichelmanna, głębokość posadowienia 1,5-2,2m pod czerpnią, pod czerpnią odprowadzenie skroplin bezpośrednio do gruntu, budowany w listopadzie, wody gruntowe na 2,5mppt, grunt piaski - starorzecze Wisły.

na okres nieużywania zakorkowana czerpnia, wewnątrz domu wloty otwarte
Po uruchomieniu tydzień temu w piątek na początku czuć było jakby wodą, taką z kałuży, wyczuwalny zapaszek non-stop malejący utrzymywał się w nawiewanym przez 3 godz dmuchania, po 3 godzinach niewyczuwalny żaden zapaszek. W sumie GWC pracowało do poniedziałku ze stałym wydatkiem 24h/dobę. W poniedziałek wieczorem wyłączone i uruchomione dzisiaj - żadnego zapaszku od momentu uruchomienia.

Dla tych co robią w piaskach może się przyda.

----------


## mic81

ukończyłem swoje GWC  :smile:  










....więcej info w dzienniku

----------


## qubic

> ukończyłem swoje GWC  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


konkretna robota  :smile:

----------


## tatanka

Jak chcesz wyrownac przeplywy w poszczegolnych galeziach ?
Dlaczego nie zastosowales 4 czerpni ?

----------


## cruz

> Jak chcesz wyrownac przeplywy w poszczegolnych galeziach ?


To dobre pytanie.  Czy mi się wydaje, że ten GWC będzie dobrze działać w lato a źle w zimie?

----------


## gentoonx

> Jak chcesz wyrownac przeplywy w poszczegolnych galeziach ?
> Dlaczego nie zastosowales 4 czerpni ?


prawidłowo wykonany układ Tichelmanna nie wymaga takich zabiegów - równoważy się sam

----------


## gentoonx

> ...
> Prawidłowo wykonany układ dla określonego przepływu. Dla każdego przepływu jeden układ nie da rady więc albo przewymiarowujemy i godzimy się na mniejszą wydajność albo dorabiamy do niego jakieś sterowanie.


czego nie rozumiesz w określeniu "prawidłowo wykonany układ Tichelmanna"? Chyba jest to jasne, że "prawidłowo" znaczy: odpowiednia konstrukcja dostosowana do określonego przepływu? I raczej wiadomym jest, że zmiana parametrów pracy poza obliczeniowymi, będzie powodowała zmiany w wydajności.
Skoro wiesz, że można, to podaj sensowne rozwiązanie "dorobienia jakiegoś sterowania" do układu powyżej, niezakłócającego równomierny przepływ strugi powietrza przez układ, czyli sterujące maksymalną prędkością powietrza w rurze.

----------


## tatanka

4 czerpnie to:
 mniejsze opory na ssaniu 
 koszt ten sam
 mozna dowolnie wyregulowac przeplyw w dowolnej galezi
 jezeli ktoras zacznie przeciekac latwiej zlokalizukesz przeciek i mozesz ja wylaczyc

----------


## jasiek71

uczepiliście się tych przepływów na poszczególnych nitkach wymiennika a tak na prawdę to nie ma żadnego znaczenia dla wydajności ( temperatury...) bo czy będzie leciało przez jedną nitkę przy 100 m3/h czy cztery (?) przy 500-600 m3/h to i tak na wlocie do chałupy będzie praktycznie temp. gruntu o danej porze roku ... :wink:

----------


## jasiek71

> Jak GWC przewymiarowane więc i przepłacone to tak.


jeżeli planujemy wydajność wentylacji w przedziale 100-500 m3/h to GWC powinno być dopasowane do górnej granicy więc ciężko określić kiedy będzie przewymiarowane a jednocześnie w niczym nie przeszkadza przy małych przepływach ...
jeżeli się decydujemy na taką fanaberię jaką jest wymiennik gruntowy to zrobić to dobrze a nie zakopać jakąś "słomkę" a potem narzekać że to nic nie warte ...

----------


## gentoonx

> Z tego co piszesz to raczej nie rozumiesz idei GWC, który latem może mieć wydajność kilkukrotnie większą niż zimą więc nie ma czegoś takiego jak określony przepływ. 
> Tatanka dobrze rozumie i pisze o co chodzi.


oczywiście Ty wiesz lepiej czy rozumiem, czy nie rozumiem, za to nie rozumiesz co oznacza "prawidłowo wykonany układ Tichelmanna" i gra gitara. 
cztery czerpnie tatanki do takiego układu to już nie jest typowy układ Tichelmanna, ale tego też nie rozumiesz. tatanka zresztą też, jak widać  :wink: 

Raczej nikt przy zdrowych zmysłach nie projektuje układu GWC na 100m3/h po to tylko aby puszczać nim 500m3/h - raczej odwrotnie i owszem się zdarza, co nie znaczy wcale że GWC jest przewymiarowany

a zresztą jasiek wam wyjaśnił, tylko czy to coś da?

----------


## nydar

Wątpię. Ale jestem dobrej myśli.

----------


## Barth3z

> oczywiście Ty wiesz lepiej czy rozumiem, czy nie rozumiem, za to nie rozumiesz co oznacza "prawidłowo wykonany układ Tichelmanna" i gra gitara. 
> cztery czerpnie tatanki do takiego układu to już nie jest typowy układ Tichelmanna, ale tego też nie rozumiesz. tatanka zresztą też, jak widać 
> 
> Raczej nikt przy zdrowych zmysłach nie projektuje układu GWC na 100m3/h po to tylko aby puszczać nim 500m3/h - raczej odwrotnie i owszem się zdarza, co nie znaczy wcale że GWC jest przewymiarowany
> 
> a zresztą jasiek wam wyjaśnił, tylko czy to coś da?


Zgadzam się. 4 czerpnie nic nie pomogą, a wręcz przeciwnie, bo więcej powietrza będzie szło przez te, których droga jest najkrótsza, czyli pewnie dwie środkowe. A dorabianie do tego sterowania jest kompletnie nie opłacalne.

Co do przepływności przez GWC w układzie tichelmana, to projektując go na 150m3/h w zimie, możemy zwiększyć jego wydajność w lecie ponieważ omijamy wymiennik, który daje jakieś opory. Nie wiem o ile dzięki temu zwiększymy strumień powietrza, o 50 , czy 100 ? Ale zawsze coś.

----------


## gentoonx

> Cyt.:
> 
> 
> 
> No i widać po tym co wypisujesz


jak zwykle najlepiej wychodzą Ci manipulacje, a że nie rozumiesz nawet czym manipulujesz - to widać ... i gitara  :smile: 

nawet nie ma sensu  tłumaczyć ... i znowu gitara  :smile:

----------


## tatanka

ja widze same zalety dla 4 czerpni.

jakas siatke trzeba zalozyc .
mniejsze opory na ssaniu dla 4 czerpni niz dla 1.

niczego nie trzeba sterowac
jaki problem zalozyc kryze aby wyrownac przeplywy ?

co zrobisz jezeli pojawi sie woda w tichelmanie ? rozkopiesz cala dzialke ?
przy czerpni na kazda nitke nie ma tego problemu, jestes w stanie wpuscic byle kamerke do kazdej nitki.

----------


## jasiek71

> co zrobisz jezeli pojawi sie woda w tichelmanie ? rozkopiesz cala dzialke ?


a dlaczego ma pojawić się woda ...?

----------


## gentoonx

> ...
> co zrobisz jezeli pojawi sie woda w tichelmanie ? rozkopiesz cala dzialke ?....


Skoro robisz coś - rób dobrze. Jeśli z góry zakładasz, że zrobisz źle - to po co ta robota? lepiej tę kasę celowo wsadzoną psu w dupę wydać na inne przyjemności - ktoś tu na forum pisał, że żonę w domu trzyma się dla przyjemności, bez względu na koszty  :big lol:  może warto w tę stronę pójść  :wink:

----------


## tatanka

cos sie rozszczelni peknie hgw
nie zakladam ze cos zrobie zle , wole dmuchac na zimne

Dlaczego rekami i nogami bronicie sie przed wieloczerpniami ?





> żonę w domu trzyma się dla przyjemności, bez względu na koszty


czyja zone ? chyba nie wlasna !

viagre przestali sprzedawac. 

na wlasna babe nie dziala na obca nie potrzeba  :big grin:

----------


## jasiek71

> Dlaczego rekami i nogami bronicie sie przed wieloczerpniami ?


a co one mają polepszyć...?

----------


## tatanka

jasiek 4 raz nie bede pisac tego samego

----------


## nydar

> GWC zaprojektowany dla 500 nie jest wykorzystywany w całości przy 100. Przełączając czerpnie pozwalasz na pracę ciągłą jednej części a regeneracje innych naprzemiennie.


Tyle,że przy 100  w GWC zaprojektowanym na 500 nie potrzebujesz regeneracji.

----------


## gentoonx

Ty to wiesz, ja to wiem, a jednak ... pomysł wieloczerpni trzyma się dziarsko  :big lol:

----------


## nydar

Jak się uważa GWC za bezsens  to się podsuwa dziwne pomysły ,byle udowodnić pokrętną tezę.Przeciwnik GWC będzie sugerował rozwiązania zwiększające jego koszt. W końcu czerpnia to też koszt i zaangażowanie w jej obsługę,a przecież zwykła rura fi 160 z jedną czerpnią jest praktycznie bezobsługowa.

----------


## tatanka

w ktorym miejscu jest wiekszy koszt ?
co chcesz obslugiwac przy wieloczerpni ?

----------


## cruz

> Jak się uważa GWC za bezsens.


No właśnie nie wiem czy sens GWC był dyskutowany. Ja przy ocieplonym budynku z akumulacyjnymi ścianami nie odczuwałem tego lata potrzeby mienia czegoś co mi będzie schładzać chałupę. Ocieplenie nie jest szczególnie radykalne ledwo 20 cm szarego styropianu.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> No właśnie nie wiem czy sens GWC był dyskutowany. Ja przy ocieplonym budynku z akumulacyjnymi ścianami nie odczuwałem tego lata potrzeby mienia czegoś co mi będzie schładzać chałupę. Ocieplenie nie jest szczególnie radykalne ledwo 20 cm szarego styropianu.


  Ma Pan rację. 20 cm styropianu chroni mur przed działaniem słońca, a sam mur odprowadza ciepło z domu przez fundament do gruntu. 
Kiedyś gwc a dziś pompę ciepłą powietrze powietrze stosuje się w domach izolowanych, tam ściana nie odprowadzi ciepła do gruntu.

----------


## Barth3z

> GWC zaprojektowany dla 500 nie jest wykorzystywany w całości przy 100.


To są hipotezy. Ktoś tak napisał (może nawet Ty sam) i próbuje się to wdrożyć jako prawda objawiona.

----------


## szczukot

> Ma Pan rację. 20 cm styropianu chroni mur przed działaniem słońca, a sam mur odprowadza ciepło z domu przez fundament do gruntu.


Czad - macie domy bez okien ? Fajnie.

Fantom

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Czad - macie domy bez okien ? Fajnie.
> 
> Fantom


 Pan daje styropian na okna? Można i tak, to wolny kraj.

----------


## szczukot

Nie. Ja w odróżnieniu od Ciebie mam okna i styropianu na nie nie daję. Ale  "20 cm styropianu chroni mur przed działaniem słońca". Brawo.
Nawet jakby tego styro tam nie bylo, to i tak wiekszosc energii wejdzie przez promieniowanie przez okna. Ale widze, że u Was nie ma tego problemu - brak okien rozwiązał go..

Fantom

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Nie. Ja w odróżnieniu od Ciebie mam okna i styropianu na nie nie daję. Ale  "20 cm styropianu chroni mur przed działaniem słońca". Brawo.
> Nawet jakby tego styro tam nie bylo, to i tak wiekszosc energii wejdzie przez promieniowanie przez okna. Ale widze, że u Was nie ma tego problemu - brak okien rozwiązał go..
> 
> Fantom


  Mam Szanowny Pan bardzo mało używany rozum, zazdroszczę!. Nie spotkałem też muru za oknem. Szanowny cruz napisał, że ma styropian na murze. Nie wiem jak Pan wydumał, że i na oknie, a teraz, że mur jest za oknem. Podobnie nie uważam, za przesadne nadużywanie mózgu, gdy się wyciąga ze zdania_ 20 cm styropianu chroni mur przed działaniem słońca_ wnioski, że dom nie ma okien. 

 Może wyjaśnię więc Szanownemu Panu o co chodzi:
Skoro cruz napisał, że mając 20 cm styropianu na zewnątrz muru, nie potrzebował klimy, to oznacza że zyski bytowe i słoneczne były mniejsze niż straty ciepłą. W słoneczny i upalny dzień jedyną drogą pozbycia cię nadmiaru ciepła, przy braku klimatyzacji  jest grunt . Ściany odprowadzały ciepło przez fundament do gruntu. Ponieważ ściany były odizolowane od słońca 20 cm styropianem to odprowadzały ciepło z wewnątrz domu, dlatego temperatura nie rosła. 
 W domach izolowanych jest od gruntu minimum 30 cm styro, dlatego tak ważny był kiedyś gwc, dziś ze względów ekonomicznych i komfortowych, zastąpiony powietrzną pompą ciepła.

----------


## surgi22

> Mam Szanowny Pan bardzo mało używany rozum, zazdroszczę!. Nie spotkałem też muru za oknem. Szanowny cruz napisał, że ma styropian na murze. Nie wiem jak Pan wydumał, że i na oknie, a teraz, że mur jest za oknem. Podobnie nie uważam, za przesadne nadużywanie mózgu, gdy się wyciąga ze zdania_ 20 cm styropianu chroni mur przed działaniem słońca_ wnioski, że dom nie ma okien. 
> 
>  Może wyjaśnię więc Szanownemu Panu o co chodzi:
> Skoro cruz napisał, że mając 20 cm styropianu na zewnątrz muru, nie potrzebował klimy, to oznacza że zyski bytowe i słoneczne były mniejsze niż straty ciepłą. W słoneczny i upalny dzień jedyną drogą pozbycia cię nadmiaru ciepła, przy braku klimatyzacji  jest grunt . Ściany odprowadzały ciepło przez fundament do gruntu. Ponieważ ściany były odizolowane od słońca 20 cm styropianem to odprowadzały ciepło z wewnątrz domu, dlatego temperatura nie rosła. 
>  W domach izolowanych jest od gruntu minimum 30 cm styro, dlatego tak ważny był kiedyś gwc, dziś ze względów ekonomicznych i komfortowych, zastąpiony powietrzną pompą ciepła.


Panie TB niech Pan poda jaka jest temperatura latem pod domem ? W/g Pana ściany w domu Cruza ile miały stopni C ??? 10 C  15 C  - toż przy upałach woda by płyneła  strumieniami  po ścianach .

----------


## perm

> Panie TB niech Pan poda jaka jest temperatura latem pod domem ? W/g Pana ściany w domu Cruza ile miały stopni C ??? 10 C  15 C  - toż przy upałach woda by płyneła  strumieniami  po ścianach .


Dajcie spokój. Znowu będzie stek bzdur. Brzęczkowski jest niereformowalny.

----------


## gentoonx

> Nie. Ja w odróżnieniu od Ciebie mam okna i styropianu na nie nie daję. Ale  "20 cm styropianu chroni mur przed działaniem słońca". Brawo.
> Nawet jakby tego styro tam nie bylo, to i tak wiekszosc energii wejdzie przez promieniowanie przez okna. Ale widze, że u Was nie ma tego problemu - brak okien rozwiązał go..
> 
> Fantom


szczukot - masz mózg nówka-funkiel-nie śmigany w/g TB - zazdroszczę  :smile:

----------


## szczukot

No  :smile: 

Fantom

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Panie TB niech Pan poda jaka jest temperatura latem pod domem ? W/g Pana ściany w domu Cruza ile miały stopni C ??? 10 C  15 C  - toż przy upałach woda by płyneła  strumieniami  po ścianach .


 Chyba, żeby je Pan polewał. To też schłodzi.

----------


## Barth3z

> Hipotezy bazujące na doświadczeniu. Przełączenie czerpni i różnice w temp. na wylocie GWC o czymś świadczą.


Na pewno nie można z tego wyciągać wniosku, że część GWC nie pracuje.

----------


## nydar

> Teoretycznie czy praktycznie? W moim maxowym jest mierzalna różnica po przełączeniu czerpni i przegonieniu powietrza nieużywanym do tej pory fragmentem wymiennika.
> 
> 
> 
> Nie piszemy o GWC jednorurowym gdybyś nie zauważył.
> 
> 
> 
> Hipotezy bazujące na doświadczeniu. Przełączenie czerpni i różnice w temp. na wylocie GWC o czymś świadczą.


Rury to rury,czy szeregowo połączone czy równolegle, to ma być przez nie przepchnięta określona ilość powietrza. A ,że mamy różne potrzeby w zależności od pory roku, to projektuje się  GWC do max. zapotrzebowania latem . GWC powinno moim zdaniem pracować 364dni w roku ,24h/dobę.Przy takim systemie pracy, zmiana temp. o 1oC to jest miesiąc .

----------


## tatanka

nadal nikt mi nie odpowiedzial:
 co jest droższego i o ile w wieloczerpni niż w jednoczerpni 
 w czym jest lepsza

----------


## nydar

> Połączenie szeregowe i rownoległe to BARDZO nie to samo.
> A ile GWC w roku ma pracować to zależy od potrzeb. Jak budujesz energo czy pass to bez requ się  nie obejdziesz, w pass nawet jest to obowiązkiem. A dobremu requ GWC nic nie daje. Latem dobry dom też GWC nie potrzebuje. Po cholerę wiec to ma pracować cały rok? Szkoda kasy na instalację i eksploatację.


Mamy inne doświadczenia.Bez reku p-p się obędę ale bez GWC nie.

----------


## jasiek71

> ale lepiej bo więcej możliwości.


lepiej bo... lepiej.... :big tongue: 
co lepiej...?
mogę do swojej rury w ziemi doczepić i dziesięć czerpni tylko po co ...?
to tak trochę jak do auta doczepić kilka rur wydechowych aby szybciej jeździło ... :big lol:

----------


## nydar

> Wiele czerpni to wyższy koszt bo wiele ale lepiej bo więcej możliwości.


Jakie możliwości masz na myśli? Poza większym kosztem,korzyści nie dostrzegam.

ps. Jak jest różnica  między 50mb. rury w szeregu a 50mb. rury w układzie Tichelmanna .? W sensie energetycznym to jedno. Tichelmann droższy inwestycyjnie. Przydatny jedynie tam gdzie mało miejsca .

----------


## jasiek71

> Ja nie o doświadczeniach a o wymaganiach.
> 
> 
> 
> A możesz się ogarnąć? Tu piszą o pokładach żwiru, max-ów czy Tichelmanna a nie nie jednej rurze.
> 
> 
> 
> W ukł. T. przy małym przepływie nie wszystkimi rurami będzie przepływało powietrze. Jedną rurą to chyba wiesz jak będzie. Jak będziesz miał T z wieloma czerpniami to przy małym przepływie będziesz mógł wybierać różne rury. Coś jak żwirowy z dwoma czerpniami i aktywną jedną częścią gdy druga się regeneruje.


aaaa....
to trzeba sobie wybudować takiego "cudaka" co by trzeba było to cały czas nadzorować ewentualnie wpakować trochę grosza co by samo się nadzorowało ... :big lol:

----------


## nydar

Komplikowanie prostych rzeczy służy jednemu. :big grin:

----------


## jasiek71

> Jasiek, idź spać.
> Tutaj ludzie mają problem jak wykorzystać optymalnie takiego cudaka. Jakby mieli rurę jak masz to by nie pisali więc na drugi raz najpierw ogarnij się w temacie a potem mieszaj.


a kto im bronił taką rurę zrobić...?
naczytali się o "cudownych' maxowcach czy innej maści goownach , zrobili sobie to na podwórku to niech teraz kombinują ...

zresztą...
większość nawet głupiej rury nie potrafi dobrze zrobić a co mówić o reszcie ... :cool: 
 :good night:

----------


## tatanka

Czy Wy robicie czerpnie ze zlota ?
Od strony czerpni zamiast trojnikow dajecie kolanka i te rury co leza poziomo stawiacie pionowo.

Co tu jest drozszego skoro materialu schodzi tyle samo ?

----------


## szczukot

Daszki i siateczki ?  :smile: 
I trzea będzie kosiarka bardziej kręcić podczas koszenia trawnika  :wink: 

Fantom

----------


## tatanka

No tak. O koszeniu nie pomyslalem.
To przekresla caly pomysl wieloczerpni.

Czy serwer muratora jest w Rejkiawiku ?

----------


## szczukot

> ja widze same zalety dla 4 czerpni.
> 
> jakas siatke trzeba zalozyc .
> mniejsze opory na ssaniu dla 4 czerpni niz dla 1.
> 
> niczego nie trzeba sterowac
> jaki problem zalozyc kryze aby wyrownac przeplywy ?
> 
> co zrobisz jezeli pojawi sie woda w tichelmanie ? rozkopiesz cala dzialke ?
> przy czerpni na kazda nitke nie ma tego problemu, jestes w stanie wpuscic byle kamerke do kazdej nitki.


No dobra. Ja sobie zażartowałem a zostałem zjechany.
A więc :
1) opory na ssaniu ?? O czym Ty mówisz. Nawet nie będziesz w stanie wyliczyć różnicy między oboma układami.
2) Założyć kryzę ? Chyba nie wiesz co to jest "kryza". Jak chcesz założyć jakiś regulator przepływu (nawet coś prostego w stylu przysłonięcia części rury) to są to koszty i dodatkowe kombinacje. I na podstawie jakich danych chcesz wyliczyć "wyrównanie przepływów" ?? I co ma to dać ? W  Tichelmannie masz to od razu za darmo.
3) Ok. Pojawia się woda. Skąd wiesz ?? Postanawiasz wprowadzić kamerę do każdej z rur. Znajdujesz : rura nr 2. I co robisz ?

Zrobienie kilku czerpni nie ma ani jednego plusa, a ma kilka małych minusów. Wynik jest oczywisty.

A co do tekstu z kosiarką to był jedyny sensowny argument dla takiej zabawy. Nie chciałbym mieć wystających na trawniku 4 rur. Ani wizualnie ani ich objeżdzać kosiarką.

Fantom
ps. U siebie mam GWC glikolowe - i to tylko częściowo zrobione, więc wypowiadam się jako osoba postronna patrząca sucho na fakty.

----------


## szczukot

> To jest zupełnie inny, nieporównywalny kompletnie układ.


No własnie. I maxowiec i rurowiec to też dwa "zupełnie inne nieporównywalne kompletnie układy".
Maxowaca co najwyżej można porównać do żwirowca.

Fantom

----------


## szczukot

Dokładnie tak. I dlatego tak jak pisałem, zarówno porównywanie Maxowca do rurowca nie ma sensu. 
W maxowcu, żwirowcu więcej czerpni może mieć sens, W rurowcu .....

Fantom

----------


## Barth3z

> Czy Wy robicie czerpnie ze zlota ?
> Od strony czerpni zamiast trojnikow dajecie kolanka i te rury co leza poziomo stawiacie pionowo.
> 
> Co tu jest drozszego skoro materialu schodzi tyle samo ?


My tu o GWC pod domem, gdzie czerpnia jest oddalona jeszcze o 10m. W przypadku wieloczerpni musisz oddalić 4 odcinki.

----------


## gentoonx

wielw czerpni=wiele rur GWC OSOBNYCH=wiele nawiewów w domu OSOBNYCH - bo jak jeden nawiew a rury połaczone a w jednej woda to i tak woda we wszystkich, a jak zacznie śmierdzieć w tej jednej to i tak śmierdzi z całości. Ale jak nie macie gdzie kasy wsadzać, to bardzo proszę, można i psu w doopę  :bash: 

sterowanie przepływem z 3 czerpni poprzez zamknięcie jednej  :big lol:  no nawet TB by się uśmiał na taka precyzję  :wink:

----------


## szczukot

Dokładnie tak samo myślę. Dlatego pytałem, co niby zrobi jak zdiagnozuje wodę w jednej z rur - co to ma dać niby. a "odłączenie jej" tylko pogorszy sprawę,

Fantom

----------


## szczukot

Ja nie rozumiem - po co ??

Przypominam, że to rurowy. i rozmowa się tyczy : Tichelmann czy kilka czerpni.

Fantom

----------


## szczukot

No wg mnie, cała dyskusja o kilku czerpniach, dotyczy tego 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post6587017

I chodzi o Tichelmanna. A czy on byłby pod domem czy nie to chyba mało ważne (ten akurat który był prezentowany nie jest).
I jeszcze raz pytanie : po co w Tichelmannie kilka czerpni ? 
I odpowiedź typu : "dziecko to obsłuży" jest bez sensu. 
PO CO ? Dużo drobnych minusów i ani jednego plusa.

Fantom

----------


## szczukot

Nawet nie chce mi się tego liczyć, ale to nie ma sensu.Przy używaniu wszystkich rur, ilość energii zostanie przy każdej rurze pobrana mniejsza, A co za tym idzie, przy wszystkich rurach regeneracja będzie następowała szybciej (czy w sumie "na bieżąco".

Fantom

----------


## tatanka

Po 1 *Tihelmann* rozwazam tylko i wylacznie ta konstrukcje.

Po 2 czytac ze zrozumieniem

gentoonx jestes trolem na forum
wszystko krytykujesz
jeszcze nie widzialem jakiegos twojego sensownego pomyslu.

Jezeli zacznie przeciekac tihelmann to jestes 3000 ( lub wiecej ) w plecy. 
Nawet jak calosc rozkopiesz to bedzie problem ze znalezieniem przecieku.
Przy wieloczerpni kopiesz tylko tam gdzie znalazles wode.

Nikomu nie kaze zakladac kryz czy robic innego dlawienia ssania. 
Wieloczerpnia zapewnia *mozliwosc* wyrownania przeplywu w kazdej nitce

W Tihelmannie  na jednoczerpni nie ma mozliwosci aby przeplywy wszedzie byly rowne.
Suma przeplywow jest rowna !!
Tak jak w prawie Kirchhoffa dla pradu
Przyklad gdzie *można* zastosowac wieloczerpnie
http://i.imgur.com/IudMoJU.jpg

----------


## nydar

Jeżeli w Tihelmannie zrobisz 3-4 nitki i każda z czerpnią  .Wszystkie nitki do zbiorczej rury i do domu ,to bez regulacji będziesz miał bardzo nierówny przepływ w nitkach ,ponieważ każda będzie miała inną długość . W klasycznym Tihelmannie  wszystkie nitki-przepływy powietrza będą miały identyczną  długość.
Uważam ,że dla poprawienia równomierności przepływu powietrza zimą przy małych przepływach, wystarczy zrobić większy spadek nitek między rurami zbiorczymi .

----------


## gentoonx

> ...
> gentoonx jestes trolem na forum
> wszystko krytykujesz
> jeszcze nie widzialem jakiegos twojego sensownego pomyslu....


No bo co ślepemu po oczach
...



> ...W Tihelmannie  na jednoczerpni nie ma mozliwosci aby przeplywy wszedzie byly rowne.
> ...


Jako forumowy troll skrytykuję Cię teraz

gadasz bzdury i tyle, nie ma potrzeby by były idealnie równe, wystarczy że są porównywalne, a to zalezy od oporów poszczególnych nitek w T, tylko to trzeba dobrze zrobić, a nie spaprać tak żeby woda do rury wlazła.

----------


## szczukot

I można dodać jeszcze, że chyba nie znalazł się śmiałek (frajer), który rozkopał ogródek, bo mu woda się pokazała w rurach.

Fantom

----------


## giacon

Witam Wszystkich
Od dłuższego czasu śledzę ten wątek i na dniach chcę zacząć budowę żwirowca. Miał by on znajdować się od północnej strony domu, gdzie dom w związku ze spadkiem działki jest wyniesiony 1m na poziomem gruntu rodzimego. Niestety pod warstwą 30 cm humusu (grunt rodzimy) znajduje się warstwa gliny ( przynajmniej 1,5m), która niemiłosiernie śmierdzi. Poziom wód gruntowych mam dużo niżej, gdyż w tym miejscu w dniu dzisiejszym został wykopany rów na drenaż na głębokości 1,5 m poniżej poziomu gruntu rodzimego i wody nie ma. Żwirowiec miałby znajdować się na głębokości 1m poniżej poziomu gruntu rodzimego + 1m nasypu do wysokości tarasu. Co mogę zrobić w tej sytuacji, czy wybranie 0,5m gliny poniżej poziomu posadowienia żwirowca i zastąpienie jej żwirem, piaskiem lub czymś innym rozwiąże problem przykrego zapachu ? A może macie jakieś inne lepsze pomysły? Strasznie zależy mi na żwirowcu ze względu na jego działanie filtracyjne. Bardzo proszę o merytoryczne odpowiedzi. Z góry dziękuję.

giacon

----------


## Barth3z

Uparli się na te wieloczerpnie. Żeby one coś dawały ... 
Nie wiem jaki sens latać codziennie i przykrywać deklem poszeczególne nitki skoro w Tichelmanie rozkład jest równomierny. Montujesz i zapominasz. Zarówno w lecie jak i w zimie.

----------


## gentoonx

no to udowadniaj

----------


## szczukot

> Witam Wszystkich
>  znajduje się warstwa gliny ( przynajmniej 1,5m), która niemiłosiernie śmierdzi. 
> 
> giacon


Najprawdopodbniej to IŁ a nie glina. I wtym kontekście rozpatruj.

Fantom

----------


## giacon

> Najprawdopodbniej to IŁ a nie glina. I wtym kontekście rozpatruj.
> 
> Fantom


Być może jest to ił, w tym miejscu było pole uprawne, intensywnie nawożone przez dziesiątki lat.  Czy wymiana 0,5 m tego czegoś na żwir lub piasek rozwiąże problem zapachu i czy umożliwi budowę żwirowca?

giacon

----------


## adam_mk

Obawiam się, że nie rozwiąże...
Rozważałeś górkę dla sanek juniora z GWC w środku?

Adam M.

Z tego, co pamiętam to gliny i iły różnią się jedynie CZASEM, w którym powstawały.
Materiał i struktura - w mordę te same!

A.M.

----------


## szczukot

No jednak sporo sie różnią. Ił, to taka kolejna wersja ciężkiej gliny.
Jak się budowałem, i zastanawaiełem sie, czemu ta "glina" tak smierdzi to się troche zagłebiłem w temat.
Np tu : http://www.geol.agh.edu.pl/~bajda/Gl...b/Wyklad_5.pdf

Ił np ma dużo większe pęcznienie (ważne do fundamentów), ma więksą gęstość, i (ważne dla GWC) większą porowatość. Czyli w takim czymś to chyba tylko GGWC warto robić.

Fantom

----------


## nydar

> No jednak sporo sie różnią. Ił, to taka kolejna wersja ciężkiej gliny.
> Jak się budowałem, i zastanawaiełem sie, czemu ta "glina" tak smierdzi to się troche zagłebiłem w temat.
> Np tu : http://www.geol.agh.edu.pl/~bajda/Gl...b/Wyklad_5.pdf
> 
> Ił np ma dużo większe pęcznienie (ważne do fundamentów), ma więksą gęstość, i (ważne dla GWC) większą porowatość. Czyli w takim czymś to chyba tylko GGWC warto robić.
> 
> Fantom


Lub rozważyć poczciwego rurowca wg. patentu gentoonxa z rurkami termokurczliwymi na złączach . 
Forumowy karolek75 testuje to rozwiązanie na swojej luźnej glinie. Jak się uśmiechniesz to może jaką fotkę wklei.

----------


## gentoonx

> Lub rozważyć poczciwego rurowca wg. patentu gentoonxa z rurkami termokurczliwymi na złączach . ....


kategorycznie muszę zaprotestować - to nie mój patent  :Lol: , po prostu jedna komercyjna firma tak robi na zielonych

ja go tylko lekko upubliczniłem  :smile:

----------


## giacon

Obawiam się, że nie rozwiąże...
Rozważałeś górkę dla sanek juniora z GWC w środku?

Adam M.



Chciałem żwirowca umieścić blisko domu, naprzeciw tarasu, więc górka odpada. Z kolei oddzielenie żwirowca od tego iłu warstwą foli budowlanej też pewnie będzie złym pomysłem. Adamie, może masz jakieś inne rozwiązanie, bo ja już odpowiedni żwir mam kupiony a rurowiec traktuję  jako ostateczność.
Pozdrawiam
giacon

----------


## nydar

Znowu trolujesz :big grin: .
Ale jak co znowu znajdziesz to upubliczniaj . Bo to ciekawe rzeczy są.

----------


## gentoonx

> Znowu trolujesz....


no tak, przecież tylko krytykuję - zagalopowałem się z deka, już wracam do szeregu  :smile:

----------


## nydar

Nie wiem czy pompuje twoje ego ,ale te termokurczliwe rurki to jest  świetne rozwiązanie. Z tego co wiem to karolek robił nawet próbę szczelności i to z wynikiem pozytywnym . To takie fajne ,tanie rozwiązanie na każdy grunt.On ma glinę ,więc okresowo nasycenie wodą ,ale jaki odbiór ciepła.
Ciekawe co sądzi o tym autor tego tematu?
Według mnie to i na bagienko i na glinę.

----------


## gentoonx

> Nie wiem czy pompuje twoje ego ,ale te termokurczliwe rurki to jest  świetne rozwiązanie.....


Spoko,moje ego ma się dobrze, a jeśli chodzi o termokurczki, to gdy to zobaczyłem to po prostu postanowiłem że to opiszę, bo w końcu tanie toto w miarę, a nie każdy wie, że są dostępne w takich średnicach i w takim rodzaju. Wiedział ten co oglądał Discovery Science o latarniach ulicznych, ale kogo pasjonują latarnie uliczne  :wink: ?

----------


## nydar

To się koorwa pochwal . Czy to latarnie byłą inspiracją do GWC? 
Bo moim zdaniem te termokurczki to rewolucja w GWC .
Istotą tego rozwiązania jest taniość / efektywność w każdych warunkach. Nawet w błotku ,czy glinie. 

ps. Zepnij się trolu.

----------


## gentoonx

> To się koorwa pochwal .
> 
> ...
> 
> ps. Zepnij się trolu.


nosz kuźwa....
a było tak:
zaplanowałem sobie GWC rurowe jeszcze przed tym jak wykonałem badanie gruntu, po badaniu okazało się że glina Panie jak jasny piorun w warstwach trochę ilastej, trochę piaszczystej, do tego żyła 5-10cm samego piachu na głębokości 130-150 cm ppt. No to się zafrasowałem i myślę: "w mordę, będzie lipa, zrobię, zaleje mi je woda, jak nic jakiś @tatanka za 2 lata się będzie ze mnie śmiał i dawał za przykład jak nie należy robić Tichelmanna z jedną czerpnią tylko czterema"  :Lol: 
ale jakosik po 2 tygodniach przypomniałem sobie "jak to jest zrobione" z DS i te latarnie uliczne a'la zabytkowe z włókna szklanego, co to je na betonowe słupki wkopane w ziemię nasadzali i montowali na termokurczki właśnie (a to tylko krótki kawałek programu było na koniec o latarniach, może 8-10sek, a jednak mózg zapamiętał). Zainteresowany zacząłem grzebać, czy kto już tak nie robił i natknąłem się na f-mę od GWC rurowych, która właśnie na termokurczkach robi GWC z zielonych rur - nazwy teraz nie wspomnę, bo w sumie g..no mnie to obchodzi skoro równie drogie jak te z R.
No pozostało już tylko znaleźć producenta termokurczek i podzielić się tym małym skrawkiem wiedzy...

Wielkie mi halo  :wink:

----------


## szczukot

Trzeba by jeszcze jedną rzecz sprawdzić : z czego dokładnie są te rurki termokurczliwe. Czyli dokładnie : jak długo poleżą w ziemi. Aby sie nie okazalo, że za 5 lat zostanie z nich popękana skorupka itp.

Fantom

----------


## adam_mk

Ultrafioletu pod ziemią mało, to poleżą długo.
 :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## nydar

Znaczy się zaakceptował. Znaczy się można :big grin:

----------


## gentoonx

> Trzeba by jeszcze jedną rzecz sprawdzić : z czego dokładnie są te rurki termokurczliwe. Czyli dokładnie : jak długo poleżą w ziemi. Aby sie nie okazalo, że za 5 lat zostanie z nich popękana skorupka itp.
> 
> Fantom


jest tego tyle typów, że ..... spokojnie

----------


## karolek75

> jest tego tyle typów, że ..... spokojnie


Ja uzylem tych z radpolu z mastikiem uszczelniającym. Mysle ze mnie przeżyje.


Czy tanio? Ok 80 pln netto za mb - z tego mialem ok 5-7 uszczelnień.

----------


## nydar

Robiłeś próbę szczelności. Pod jakim ciśnieniem ? A może wiesz jakie ciśnienie to wytrzyma?

----------


## karolek75

Akurat proba szczelnosci pod cisnieniem byla robiona na innej rurze, nie na GWC  :sad: 
Z relacji wiem, że wyglada to bardzo solidnie. Ja ufam producentowi :


edit:
a ta testowana trzmala 3 dni 3 bary az ja przewiercili  :big tongue: 

edit2: wg katalogu producenta, warstwa mastiku jest dedykowana do ochrony przed wilgocią i wodą. Dodatkowo odporna na UV.

----------


## qubic

> nosz kuźwa....
> a było tak:
> zaplanowałem sobie GWC rurowe jeszcze przed tym jak wykonałem badanie gruntu, po badaniu okazało się że glina Panie jak jasny piorun w warstwach trochę ilastej, trochę piaszczystej, do tego żyła 5-10cm samego piachu na głębokości 130-150 cm ppt. No to się zafrasowałem i myślę: "w mordę, będzie lipa, zrobię, zaleje mi je woda, jak nic jakiś @tatanka za 2 lata się będzie ze mnie śmiał i dawał za przykład jak nie należy robić Tichelmanna z jedną czerpnią tylko czterema" 
> ale jakosik po 2 tygodniach przypomniałem sobie "jak to jest zrobione" z DS i te latarnie uliczne a'la zabytkowe z włókna szklanego, co to je na betonowe słupki wkopane w ziemię nasadzali i montowali na termokurczki właśnie (a to tylko krótki kawałek programu było na koniec o latarniach, może 8-10sek, a jednak mózg zapamiętał). Zainteresowany zacząłem grzebać, czy kto już tak nie robił i natknąłem się na f-mę od GWC rurowych, która właśnie na termokurczkach robi GWC z zielonych rur - nazwy teraz nie wspomnę, bo w sumie g..no mnie to obchodzi skoro równie drogie jak te z R.
> No pozostało już tylko znaleźć producenta termokurczek i podzielić się tym małym skrawkiem wiedzy...
> 
> Wielkie mi halo


a co tam nie halo. wielkie dzięki za pomysł  :yes:

----------


## nydar

> Akurat proba szczelnosci pod cisnieniem byla robiona na innej rurze, nie na GWC 
> Z relacji wiem, że wyglada to bardzo solidnie. Ja ufam producentowi :
> Załącznik 277418
> 
> edit:
> a ta testowana trzmala 3 dni 3 bary az ja przewiercili 
> 
> 
> 
> edit2: wg katalogu producenta, warstwa mastiku jest dedykowana do ochrony przed wilgocią i wodą. Dodatkowo odporna na UV.


Coś mówiłeś o wodzie w studzience odwadniającej,będącej wynikiem próby ,ale może coś pokręciłem :big grin: 
Nie mniej te termokurczki nie eliminują rurowca nawet  przy wodzie tuż pod darnią, a wydaje się że to najtańszy i najbardziej bezpieczny GWC.
Piszą ,że 14Mpa na rozciąganie . Napór wody nawet 1-2m, wytrzyma bez problemu . A jaka wydajność energetyczna!!

----------


## gentoonx

> a co tam nie halo. wielkie dzięki za pomysł


Aaaa tam, trafiło się ślepej kurze ziarno  :Lol: 

małpie znaczy banan  :wink:

----------


## qubic

> Aaaa tam, trafiło się ślepej kurze ziarno  małpie znaczy banan


początek planety małp ?  :wink:

----------


## gentoonx

> początek planety małp ?


nie mam takich ambicji

----------


## nydar

Kolega jest skromny.
Ale jak te termokurczki są tak faktycznie odporne ,to pod darnią woda nie jest problemem.A woda to energia zgromadzona w lecie. A to oznacza nawet bardzo krótkie GWC o dużych wydajnościach .
Nie wspomnę o pionowych GWC jak mała działka.Poniżej 2m,zawsze ciepło.
 :big grin:

----------


## Barth3z

> Nie mniej te termokurczki nie eliminują rurowca nawet  przy wodzie tuż pod darnią, a wydaje się że to najtańszy i najbardziej bezpieczny GWC.


A gdzie odprowadzisz wodę w kondensacji jeśli takie GWC zamkniesz szczelnie ?

----------


## jasiek71

> A gdzie odprowadzisz wodę w kondensacji jeśli takie GWC zamkniesz szczelnie ?


a komu zbierają się takie ilości kondensatu w wymienniku że trzeba go gdzieś odprowadzać ...???
z moich obserwacji wynika że okresowo ( godzinowo... :yes: ) następuje roszenie ścianek a następnie odparowuje to co tam się skropliło...

----------


## nydar

> A gdzie odprowadzisz wodę w kondensacji jeśli takie GWC zamkniesz szczelnie ?


Podobno nie ma tam wody .Występuje coś o czym pisze jasiek . Sam też nie widziałem skropli.Na wszelki wypadek można dać odstojnik o pojemności kilku litrów  i w razie czego coś zainstalować,choćby od akwarium.

----------


## gentoonx

u siebie daję tylko trójnik+rura 0,5mb+mufa+korek wszystko w temokurczki i nic więcej

----------


## nydar

> u siebie daję tylko trójnik+rura 0,5mb+mufa+korek wszystko w temokurczki i nic więcej


Kila litrów tam może się zmieścić . Gdyby co to zawsze jaką pompkę można zamontować. Gdyby co oczywiście. Należało by obserwować zwłaszcza kwiecień- maj .Ziemia wtedy zimna a bywają upały majowe i duża wilgotność.

----------


## gentoonx

> Kila litrów tam może się zmieścić . Gdyby co to zawsze jaką pompkę można zamontować. Gdyby co oczywiście. Należało by obserwować zwłaszcza kwiecień- maj .Ziemia wtedy zimna a bywają upały majowe i duża wilgotność.


W normalnym pewnie tak - w moim nie przewiduję takiej sytuacji - ale o tym kiedy indziej, jak już wykonam i potestuję

----------


## Barth3z

> a komu zbierają się takie ilości kondensatu w wymienniku że trzeba go gdzieś odprowadzać ...???


Nie wiem. Pytam.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Istnieje prawdopodobieństwo wystąpienia wyjątku (anomalii  :big tongue: ) od reguły  :big tongue:

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Witam Wszystkich
> Od dłuższego czasu śledzę ten wątek i na dniach chcę zacząć budowę żwirowca. Miał by on znajdować się od północnej strony domu, gdzie dom w związku ze spadkiem działki jest wyniesiony 1m na poziomem gruntu rodzimego. Niestety pod warstwą 30 cm humusu (grunt rodzimy) znajduje się warstwa gliny ( przynajmniej 1,5m), która niemiłosiernie śmierdzi. Poziom wód gruntowych mam dużo niżej, gdyż w tym miejscu w dniu dzisiejszym został wykopany rów na drenaż na głębokości 1,5 m poniżej poziomu gruntu rodzimego i wody nie ma. Żwirowiec miałby znajdować się na głębokości 1m poniżej poziomu gruntu rodzimego + 1m nasypu do wysokości tarasu. Co mogę zrobić w tej sytuacji, czy wybranie 0,5m gliny poniżej poziomu posadowienia żwirowca i zastąpienie jej żwirem, piaskiem lub czymś innym rozwiąże problem przykrego zapachu ? A może macie jakieś inne lepsze pomysły? Strasznie zależy mi na żwirowcu ze względu na jego działanie filtracyjne. Bardzo proszę o merytoryczne odpowiedzi. Z góry dziękuję.
> 
> giacon


Jeśli masz smród, to rób.
Potem to przeklniesz i przy piwie do końca swoich dni będziesz wszystkim odradzał.
Nie ma sensu ciągnąć smrodu do domu.
Prześledź moje boje. Nie warto.
Akurat u mnie nie śmierdziało w wykopie GWC, ale u Ciebie czuć.
Zrobisz GWC żwirowe, będziesz zaciągać to do domu.

----------


## gentoonx

> Istnieje prawdopodobieństwo wystąpienia wyjątku (anomalii ) od reguły


czego jesteś ewidentnym przykładem  :wink: 

znaczy nie Ty, tylko Twój maxowiec  :smile:

----------


## Jungalski

Witam,
Za parę dni będę podchodził do wykonania GWC rurowego.
Chciałbym na łączeniach rur zastosować taśmę samowulkanizującą.

Czy coś takiego się nada?



Jeżeli ktoś zastosował coś innego, to byłbym zobowiązany gdyby podzielił się ze mną tą informacją  :wink: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Jacek z Anglii

Witam

   Przeczytałem cały wątek, ale nie ten, ten jest za długi. Przebrnąłem przez "GWC rurowy czy żwirowy" bo tylko taki miałem dylemat. W tym wątku jest kilka propozycji z których części przyjąć nie mogę ponieważ burzą one moje pasywne (pod względem energetycznym) podejście do tematu. Wszędzie tam gdzie trzeba montować jakieś wentylatorki, pompki i sprężarki czerpiące energię z zewnątrz po to ażeby zyskać dodatkową energię w zamian, drażni moje sknerstwo. Oczywiście są dwa wyjątki: pompa ciepła i wentylacja mechaniczna. W tych wypadkach korzyści zysku są wielokrotnie większe od energii zasilającej. GWC zasilane energią z zewnątrz obawiam się, że traci w znacznym stopniu na swojej sensowności.
   Jak wielu, zastanawiałem się nad żwirowcem i rurowcem. Trochę też zastanawiałem się nad płytowce ale jak nie mogłem nigdzie na zdjęciach zobaczyć jak on pod spodem wygląda i co za tym idzie dowiedzieć się jak on działa to jakoś nie mogłem się przekonać, zwłaszcza widząc te ceny.
   Oba systemy mają swoje wady i zalety, swoich zwolenników i przeciwników. Dylemat odwieczny, podobny do zwolenników diesla i benzyny. Różnią się budową i system pracy, ale efekt uzyskują niemal taki sam.
   Żwirowiec jest super, ma np. stałą, niezależną od pory roku wilgotność, czego rurowiec nie ma. Jednak w żwirowcu denerwuje mnie jego regeneracja. Rurowiec pod tym względem jest podobno dużo lepszy. Lecz wiadomo, ma też swoje wady. Najczęściej poruszanym jest potencjalna możliwość zagrzybienia go lub zatkania jakimś bliżej niezidentyfikowanym obiektem. Można go przeczyścić jeśli jest w linii prostej, jeśli ktoś ma "w grzebień" czyli tak jak planowałem ja to ma przekichane. Zero możliwości czyszczenia. Rurowiec też przemawiał do mnie tym, że nie musiałbym stosować żadnego dodatkowego wentylatorka ażeby przepchnąć przez niego powietrze. Dwa wentylatory w systemie wentylacji mechanicznej powinny być wystarczające aby móc w pełni z niego korzystać. W żwirowcu jest to dla mnie największy problem pod względem mentalnym. Być może się mylę. Ktoś gdzieś tu napisał, że w żwirowcu jest mniejszy opór powietrza niż w rurowcu. Być może, ale moje przeczucie (penie zaraz okaże się że błędne) mówi mi, że jest dokładnie odwrotnie. Nie mogę jakoś tego sobie wyobrazić, że powietrze przeciskające się przez tę całą masę, tych niedużych przecież kamieni, ma mniejszy problem z przepływem niż w rurze fi 200. Do tego ta jego regeneracja, gdzie okrągłe kamienie stykają się ze sobą punktowo przekazując sobie powoli energię cieplną z otaczającego go gruntu. I jeszcze takie teoretyczne tylko (pewnie też błędne) założenie, że podczas -30 na dworze, skropliny na kamieniach w wlotowej jego części mogą nie zdążyć spłynąć do gruntu, tylko będą się nawarstwiać w postaci lodu, co może dodatkowo ograniczać jego przepływ powietrza. Można zastosować większe od opisywanych tu kamienie, tylko nie wiem czy to będzie miało wówczas sens. Przy tak małych, nie wiem czy nie musiałbym zastosować dodatkowego wentylatora a to już nie dla mnie.
   Gdzieś w początkowych postach przeczytanego przeze mnie tematu natknąłem się na dość ciekawy pomysł zastosowania kręgów betonowych ułożonych poziomo. Zainteresowało mnie to. Duża powierzchnia styku z gruntem, powolny przepływ powietrza, praktycznie zero oporów, kontakt z naturalna wilgocią gruntu. Prawie jak w żwirowcu a jednak rurowiec a w dodatku można ostatecznie do niego wejść dokonać przeglądu. Ktoś (chyba Adam) troszkę mnie do tego pomysłu zniechęcił, ale za to, trochę na jego podstawie rozwinął się u mnie inny pomysł do którego bardzo bym prosił abyście się rzetelnie ustosunkowali.
   Przyjrzałem się jeszcze raz płytowcom. Oczywiście dalej firma strzeże zdjęć jak one wyglądają pod spodem, ale nie o to chodzi. Chodzi o jasną dla wszystkich zasadę jak działają. Z wierzchu jest jakaś płyta, która pod spodem ma jakieś kanaliki (chyba). Maty te leżą bezpośrednio na gruncie i to on bezprzeponowo oddaje ciepło do przepływającego pomiędzy matą a gruntem powietrza. A więc bezprzeponowy, bez potencjalnej możliwości zakwitnięcia czegokolwiek, nadający powietrzu stałą wilgotność jak w żwirowcu. Jego wydajność jest podobno większa niż w przypadku rurowca, więc same plusy. A no tak, cena - jest zdecydowanym minusem.
   I tak sobie siedząc i dumając, wydumałem połączenie wszystkich omawianych przeze mnie systemów w jeden. Jak? Już piszę. Sama jego nazwa naprowadziła mnie na ten pomysł. "Płytowiec" - a więc sprawdziłem ile kosztują płyty drogowe, które można ułożyć na nie wysokich, równoległych do siebie fundamencikach betonowych. Pomiędzy płytami drogowymi a gruntem przepływałoby powietrze, ot cała filozofia. Płyt potrzeba 5 (1,5m x 3x), dochodzi do tego koszt koparki i dźwigu, który w ciągu godzinki lub nawet dwóch powinien się wyrobić. Dwa metry pod ziemią, to chyba można nawet samochodem po tym jeździć. Ale! Zniechęcały mnie te fundamenciki. Wiadomo, robocizna bo to trzeba zaszalować, a jak szalunek to i deski trzeba kupić, no i oczywiście zbrojenie trzeba kupić i ukręcić bo wiadomo bez drutów popęka. A może być i tak, że z czasem pod ciężarem płyt i spoczywającego na nich gruntu, fundamenciki wcisną się w ziemię i prześwit w GWC będzie mały lub żaden. Więc tak sobie koncypuję jakby tu ulepszyć ten pomysł. I wymyśliłem nawet dwa rozwiązania. W pierwszym, zamiast wylewania ław fundamentowych, należałoby zamiast nich ułożyć wzdłuż po dwie płyty równolegle do siebie w odstępie nieco mniejszym niż długość płyty, czyli mniej niż trzy metry. Na tym ułożyć pozostałe płyty drogowe, tak aby powstała mini komora naszego GWC. Wysokość płyt ułożonych pod spodem stanowiłyby wysokość komory GWC.
   Drugi pomysł za chwilę, teraz wspomnę coś o cenie. Zwykła pomarańczowa rura (nie ta z ochronna warstewką w środku) kosztuje ok. 50 zł. za metr bieżący. Płyta drogowa kosztuje ok. 50 (lub nieco więcej) za metr kwadratowy, czyli jakieś 250 zł za płytę. O co chodzi? Otóż sprawdziłem pole powierzchni styku z gruntem rury długości jednego metra i średnicy 20 cm. Eksperyment prosty, niedokładny ale oddający mniej więcej istotę sprawy. Znalazłem w kuchni garnek o średnicy ok. 20 cm., sprawdziłem jego obwód i wyszło jakieś 65 cm. Czyli, gdybym rozciął rurę o podanych wymiarach (dł. 1 m., fi 20 cm.) i w jakiś magiczny sposób rozłożył bym tę rurę na płasko to otrzymałbym arkusz o powierzchni; metr na 65 cm. Zgadza się? Chyba jak na razie tak. I ta powierzchnia kosztuje przy zakupie 50 złotych, tak? Chyba tak. Więc jeżeli CAŁY metr kwadratowy płyty drogowej kosztuje prawie tyle samo, to kalkulacja ceny do powierzchni chyba jest prosta. 1/3 więcej! Mało tego. Nie wiem czy słusznie, ale śmiem twierdzić, że ta wartość to nie wszystko, że to nie tylko o 1/3 więcej. To jest o 1/3 więcej razy dwa! Przecież powietrze w tym systemie ułożenia GWC styka się górą i dołem! W rurze jest to tylko 1 metr na 65 cm, nic mniej, nic więcej.
   Drugi pomysł polega na kilku rozwojowych wariantach, z których głównym zamysłem jest wykorzystanie stropowych betonowych płyt kanałowych. Kładziesz takie płyty na dnie wykopu, podłączasz rurę wlotową i wylotową (podobnie jak w prezentowanym gdzieś tu systemie z zastosowanymi pustakami szczelinowymi) i masz gotowe GWC o zaletach rurowca (swobodny przepływ powietrza) i żwirowca (stała wilgotność). Męczy mnie tylko jedna myśl. Czy w tych kanałach, podczas nie używania GWC wiosną i jesienią nie pojawiłyby się jakieś wykwity. Z tym, że jego chropowatość kanałów działałaby tu lepiej w tym przypadku niż w gładkim rurowcu, w którym podobno i tak nic nie zakwita. Przecież beton to żwir, połączony tylko w jedna bryłę za pomocą cementu, więc surowiec w jakiś tam stopniu bliższy surowcowi użytemu w żwirowcu niż rurowcu.
   Innym wariantem tego pomysłu jest ułożenie w sposób równoległy dwóch płyt kanałowych jako fundamenty dla ułożonych na nich płyt drogowych. W ten sposób  mam nie tylko komorę GWC pomiędzy płytami drogowymi a gruntem, ale też mogę wykorzystać jego fundamenty!

Co o tym myślicie? Tylko nie za ostro proszę bo to jest mój pierwszy post i mogę się zniechęcić.  :smile:

----------


## herakles

Przeczytaj ten wątek, bo bredzisz. Chyba, że wolisz zrobić spartolić i dopiero przeczytać.

----------


## Jacek z Anglii

No tak, nie ma to jak podyskutować sobie z "elitą". Właśnie dlatego nie lubię formy forów bo prędzej czy później znajdzie się jakiś cwaniak za piątaka, który nie dość, że nie odpowiada na temat to jeszcze musi być chamski i psuć ludziom nerwy.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Po 20 latach układania gwc przeszliśmy 4 lata temu na inwertory. W tej samej cenie a znacznie lepiej chłodzą i nieporównywalnie lepiej grzeją z zimowym COP 4 
Elektryczna podłogówka na 40 cm styro reku i kanałówka https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQSMA4vTfBw

----------


## Jacek z Anglii

Ok, pompy ciepła rozumiem, wentylację mechaniczną też, GWC też jakoś ogarniam, choć nie wszyscy widzę podzielają ten pogląd, ale inwerter? (bo tak mi wyguglowało). Rzeczywiście musi być nowość (albo też ja zacofany) bo na ten temat nic nie wiem. Z tego filmiku co tam zapodałeś wynika, że to coś żre prąd, więc z mojego punktu widzenia raczej odpada. Wolę chyba jednak darmowy w obsłudze GWC. Prąd mogę przeznaczyć na pracę pompy ciepła i mechanicznej wentylacji z odzyskiem ciepła. GWC to tylko dodatek do systemu i chyba nie chciałbym go zastępować kolejnym poborcą prądu.
Może jakąś zgrubną zasadę działania i korzyści z tego wynikające? O ile oczywiście już nie było to tu wyjaśniane, bo rzeczywiście nie przeczytałem!  :mad:

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Ok, pompy ciepła rozumiem, wentylację mechaniczną też, GWC też jakoś ogarniam, choć nie wszyscy widzę podzielają ten pogląd, ale inwerter? (bo tak mi wyguglowało). Rzeczywiście musi być nowość (albo też ja zacofany) bo na ten temat nic nie wiem. Z tego filmiku co tam zapodałeś wynika, że to coś żre prąd, więc z mojego punktu widzenia raczej odpada. Wolę chyba jednak darmowy w obsłudze GWC. Prąd mogę przeznaczyć na pracę pompy ciepła i mechanicznej wentylacji z odzyskiem ciepła. GWC to tylko dodatek do systemu i chyba nie chciałbym go zastępować kolejnym poborcą prądu.
> Może jakąś zgrubną zasadę działania i korzyści z tego wynikające? O ile oczywiście już nie było to tu wyjaśniane, bo rzeczywiście nie przeczytałem!


Żre... mniej niż gwc/ kW mocy chłodniczej czy grzewczej . Poza tym jest bardzo skuteczne .

----------


## Jacek z Anglii

Ale ja nie mam zamiaru zasilać swojego GWC dodatkową energią, więc nic nie będzie żreć. Całkowicie pasywny przepływ zaciągany do budynku przez wentylatory wentylacji, zamiast przez czerpnię w ścianie, przez GWC właśnie.
I dalej nie wiem jak to działa...

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Właśnie wentylatory biorą więcej na 1kW ogrzewania czy chłodzenia. GWC zużywa więcej niż współczesna klima .

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

W domach izolowanych na poziomie "do 20kWh/m2" zrezygnowaliśmy z gwc a w centralach pasywbych niema już bypassów

----------


## Jacek z Anglii

Czyli to wentylacja mechaniczna prąd zużywa, nie GWC, które może być lub nie. Nie ma obowiązku budowania GWC do wentylacji mechanicznej. Ta może działać (choć nieco mniej wydajnie) bez GWC, zwłaszcza na zachodzie Europy gdzie zimy są zdecydowanie łagodniejsze. Więc albo czegoś tu nie rozumiem, albo miał Pan na myśli wentylację mechaniczną, nie GWC bo ten prądu nie zużywa. Przynajmniej te które mnie interesują.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## kolektor1

> Czyli to wentylacja mechaniczna prąd zużywa, nie GWC, które może być lub nie.


Jacku:
Nie bardzo zrozumiałeś przesłania Brzęczkowskiego, on stosuje duże skróty myślowe. 
Sam wymiennik gruntowy przecież podłączysz  pewnie do jakiegoś rekuperatora, wentylatory w reku. poprzez to, że droga zaciągania powietrza wzroście, bo i przecież jakieś opory  w GWC będą,  to te wentylatory aby zachować ten sam "cug" jak bez reku będą musiały wziąć o 1/3 prądu więcej. To ma na myśli miszcz .A to, że będzie to na poziomie ok. 20-100W więcej i to większe zużycie niż współczesna klima" to pytaj Brzęczkowskiego gdzie takie klmy 100W można nabyć.

----------


## gentoonx

> Witam,
> Za parę dni będę podchodził do wykonania GWC rurowego.
> Chciałbym na łączeniach rur zastosować taśmę samowulkanizującą.
> 
> Czy coś takiego się nada?
> 
> Załącznik 279929
> 
> Jeżeli ktoś zastosował coś innego, to byłbym zobowiązany gdyby podzielił się ze mną tą informacją 
> Pozdrawiam


pytałeś już o to http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post6538336 - dostałeś odpowiedź, po kiego grzyba kombinujesz???

tak cię żko wygoglować???
http://www.radpol.com.pl/Produkty,ca...termokurczliwe

----------


## gentoonx

> No tak, nie ma to jak podyskutować sobie z "elitą". Właśnie dlatego nie lubię formy forów bo prędzej czy później znajdzie się jakiś cwaniak za piątaka, który nie dość, że nie odpowiada na temat to jeszcze musi być chamski i psuć ludziom nerwy.


cierpliwie przeczytałem Twój post i nie dziwię się heraklesowi

chłopaku - Tobie przy "-30stC" w GWC wykrapla się woda!!!

Ogarnij się, bo Twoja wiedza jest mniej jak zerowa, a chcesz "coś tam" budować???  :bash: 

czytaj, czytaj, czytaj (trzy razy bo powinieneś to robić ze zrozumieniem) a dopiero potem elaboraty o GWC wypisuj  :wink:

----------


## gentoonx

> Jacku:
> Nie bardzo zrozumiałeś przesłania Brzęczkowskiego, on stosuje duże skróty myślowe. 
> Sam wymiennik gruntowy przecież podłączysz  pewnie do jakiegoś rekuperatora, wentylatory w reku. poprzez to, że droga zaciągania powietrza wzroście, bo i przecież jakieś opory  w GWC będą,  to te wentylatory aby zachować ten sam "cug" jak bez reku będą musiały wziąć o 1/3 prądu więcej. To ma na myśli miszcz .A to, że będzie to na poziomie ok. 20-100W więcej i to większe zużycie niż współczesna klima" to pytaj Brzęczkowskiego gdzie takie klmy 100W można nabyć.


opory GWC można przyjąć rocznie do 400kWh max, a i to przesadziłem chyba  :wink:

----------


## Jacek z Anglii

Teraz chyba rozumiem. Wygląda to na zwykłą (no chyba, że niezwykłą) klimę z rozprowadzeniem po pokojach. Z tym, że nazwana została konwerterem
Dzięki za naprowadzenie na właściwe tory.
A może ktoś by się wypowiedział na temat mojego pomysłu na GWC? Nawet jeśli negatywnie, to proszę wypunktować te negatywy.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Jacek z Anglii

> chłopaku - Tobie przy "-30stC" w GWC wykrapla się woda!!!


A czy ja gdzieś napisałem, że mi się w nieistniejącym GWC woda skrapla? (bo to taka jest prawidłowa). Czytaj, czytaj, czytaj - jeśli nie rozumiesz.
Poza tym nie jestem dla Ciebie chłopakiem! Co najwyżej kolegą i to jeszcze bardzo wątpliwym jak widzę.

Byłoby bardziej na miejscu gdybyś odniósł się do mojej zerowej wiedzy w sposób merytoryczny punktując jej braki a nie krytykował dla samego krytykowania. Jeszcze te trzy posty pod rząd... Podbijamy sobie ego licznikiem postów?

----------


## gentoonx

> A czy ja gdzieś napisałem, że mi się w nieistniejącym GWC woda skrapla? (bo to taka jest prawidłowa)...


To po co te bzdety?:



> Witam
> ... I jeszcze takie teoretyczne tylko (pewnie też błędne) założenie, że podczas -30 na dworze, skropliny na kamieniach w wlotowej jego części mogą nie zdążyć spłynąć do gruntu, tylko będą się nawarstwiać w postaci lodu, ...


 


> ...Czytaj, czytaj, czytaj - jeśli nie rozumiesz.
> ....


dobrze, że chociaż to załapałeś  :smile:  pytanie tylko jak szybko się do tego zastosujesz?

----------


## gentoonx

> ...Jeszcze te trzy posty pod rząd... Podbijamy sobie ego licznikiem postów?


No popatrz, to też Ci się nie spodobało???
 dobrze, że nie wszystkie trzy do Ciebie  :Lol: 

no ale dwóch nie będziesz sie chyba czepiał  :smile:

----------


## gentoonx

A, walnę trzeci

najbardziej podoba mi sie pomysł z płytami drążonymi - tylko w porównaniu do tego z płytami równolegle trudniejsze doprowadzenie i odprowadzenie powietrza, no i koszt tego wyższy

----------


## herakles

> No tak, nie ma to jak podyskutować sobie z "elitą". Właśnie dlatego nie lubię formy forów bo prędzej czy później znajdzie się jakiś cwaniak za piątaka, który nie dość, że nie odpowiada na temat to jeszcze musi być chamski i psuć ludziom nerwy.


Ja z troski. Zobacz Tomasz Brzęczykowski tylko zobaczył, że nie kumasz czaczy i od razu rzucił się, żeby Ci sprzedać jakieś swoje cudeńka, którymi handluje. Przeczytałem Twój post, nie było to łatwe. Po prostu bredzisz. Nie rozumiesz podstawowych zjawisk, które tutaj w tym wątku są dokładnie omówione. Jak Ci się nie chce czytać, to tak jak napisałem, zrób spartol i wtedy może będziesz miał większą motywację do czytania. Albo weź fachowców za grube dźingi i im "zaufaj", a jak znam życie i doświadczenie forumowiczów, to Ci wcisną to co im wygodnie, a nie to co dla Ciebie lepiej, jak tylko wyczują Twoją niewiedzę. Ten wątek wyczerpuje temat. Jest tu trochę takich paplanin, ale na prawdę jest wszystko.

Więc nie zgrywaj CWANIAKA który chce żeby popierać jego analfabetyzm i wykładać mu kolejny raz to co już wyłożone za DARMOCHĘ, tylko bierz się jak inteligentny człowiek i nadrabiaj wiedzę, która w podstawówce gdzieś uciekła. Jak zaczniesz zadawać pytania z sensem to i z sensem będziemy starali się dogłębnie wyjaśnić kwestię, które Cię będą nurtować, ale będzie to dyskusja a nie tłuczenie kotka za pomocą młotka.

----------


## herakles

> Merytorycznych wypowiedzi na tym forum wiele nie uświadczysz. Epitetów za to bez liku. Jak wszędzie - są ludzie i ludziska.


Nie przesadzaj, pod wodzą Adama powstała KSIĘGA, a gość kładzie tę księgę i zamiast ją przeczytać pisze "napiszcie mi ja jeszcze raz bo mnie się nie chce czytać". 


Jacku z Anglii, jeśli nie jesteś w stanie posiąść tej wiedzy to weź do tego ludzi co się na tym znają, przedstaw nam tu co oni robią, postaram się wyrazić swe opinie(i myślę, że duża część forumowiczów też), czy to co robią to fuszerka czy sensowna praca.

----------


## Barth3z

Jacek, poczytaj o GWC z maxów, bo chyba na to jeszcze nie wpadłeś.
A te GWC to pod domem czy obok ?

----------


## gentoonx

zwłaszcza o śmierdzielu Klaudiusza sobie poczytaj  :wink:

----------


## Jacek z Anglii

> A, walnę trzeci
> 
> najbardziej podoba mi sie pomysł z płytami drążonymi


No, no! "drążone płyty" Bawo, brawo! Geniusz się odezwał...





> Więc nie zgrywaj CWANIAKA który chce żeby popierać jego analfabetyzm i wykładać mu kolejny raz to co już wyłożone za DARMOCHĘ, tylko bierz się jak inteligentny człowiek i nadrabiaj wiedzę, która w podstawówce gdzieś uciekła.


Uwielbiam fora! Jak już ktoś wejdzie z małym licznikiem postów i jeszcze się przyzna, że czegoś tam nie przeczytał to już po prostu koniec. Zaraz rzucą się na niego cwaniaki od "płyt drążonych" lub inne przyjemniaczki co to wiedzę budowlaną w podstawówkach zdobyli.
Kilka stron tego wątku przeczytałem, lecz gdzieś po drodze natknąłem się na przekierowanie do tematu "rurowy czy żwirowy" i tamten przeczytałem cały. Część postów się powtarzała i nie mówię tu o tym pierwszym zainicjowanym przez Adama, tylko ogólnie, dużo się powtarzało. Nie interesują mnie GWC wodne typu pierwszego czy drugiego, więc uznałem, że tamten temat będzie dla mnie lepszy. W tamtym temacie ludzie przedstawiali różne ciekawe propozycje i nikt z nich wała nie robił!
Jeśli nie masz nic ciekawego do powiedzenia w sprawie w której prosiłem o merytoryczne wypowiedzenie się, to nie świruj mi tu fachowca bo jak na razie prócz zwykłego chamstwa i agresji nie pokazałeś tu nic! Twoje stanowisko już znam, więc spadaj zgrywać fachowca do innych wątków lub wypowiadaj się w sprawach, które mnie już nie dotyczą, bo zabierasz tylko czas i nerwy. Najlepiej zgrywać cwaniaka bez argumentów, co nie? Pytanie retoryczne, nie odpowiadaj.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




> Jacek, poczytaj o GWC z maxów, bo chyba na to jeszcze nie wpadłeś.
> A te GWC to pod domem czy obok ?


O Maxach już gdzieś kiedyś czytałem. Może nawet tu na tym forum to znalazłem. Nie pamiętam. Wspominam nawet o tym w moim pierwszym poście. Użyłem tylko formy "pustak szczelinowy" a nie "Max". Nawet zainteresował mnie ten temat, bardzo ciekawa koncepcja, godna rozpatrzenia. To Twój może pomysł? Tylko, że w takich przypadkach jak GWC z Maksów czy stropowych płyt kanałowych typu "Żerań" nasuwa się pytanie czy takie GWC jest bardziej przeponowe czy bezprzeponowe? Niby z założenia przeponowe ale materiały z których je wykonano pochodzą z ziemi. Nie są plastikowymi rurami czy matami z tworzyw sztucznych. Wilgoć wnika do nich bez większego trudu, więc nawilżanie dużo większe niż w rurowcu. Jestem też ciekaw w jakim stanie będą te pustaczki po kilkunastu latach leżenia w ziemi. No i czy nie chwyci ich jakiś pachnący grzyb. Płyta drogowa czy tez stropowa zapewniłaby większą żywotność.
GWC ma być tuż obok. Ostatnio zdecydowałem się na pewna zmianę w projekcie, której skutkiem było odkopanie szczytowej części budynku aż do ław. Chciałbym teraz ten wykop wykorzystać poszerzając go nieco. Żal zasypywać i potem znowu kopać obok żeby położyć GWC.


Dzięki kszhu za wsparcie.


Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Czyli to wentylacja mechaniczna prąd zużywa, nie GWC, które może być lub nie. Nie ma obowiązku budowania GWC do wentylacji mechanicznej. Ta może działać (choć nieco mniej wydajnie) bez GWC, zwłaszcza na zachodzie Europy gdzie zimy są zdecydowanie łagodniejsze. Więc albo czegoś tu nie rozumiem, albo miał Pan na myśli wentylację mechaniczną, nie GWC bo ten prądu nie zużywa. Przynajmniej te które mnie interesują.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


 Wentylacja chodzi na 100-130m3/h w lato nie musi. Centrala do gwc by przenieść w upał 2kW mocy chłodniczej z gwc weźmiźmie tyle co  2kW ppc z letnim cop koło 6 . Z tym, ze powietrze z ppc można skierować na pokoje nasłonecznione, wentylacyjne na cały dom. Kolejna kwestia... gdy delta T latem się zmniejsza, moc chłodnicza gwc spada a zużycie NIE! W klimie jak spada moc, to i zużycie.
 Zimą ppc ciepła grzeje z COP4 do -15 a do -25 z COP3
Ponieważ taka popa kosztuje 6000-7000zł a instalacja 2000. Bez sensu jest robić gwc.

----------


## Barth3z

> O Maxach już gdzieś kiedyś czytałem. Może nawet tu na tym forum to znalazłem. Nie pamiętam. Wspominam nawet o tym w moim pierwszym poście. Użyłem tylko formy "pustak szczelinowy" a nie "Max". Nawet zainteresował mnie ten temat, bardzo ciekawa koncepcja, godna rozpatrzenia. To Twój może pomysł?


Sorry, nie zauważyłem, że pisałeś o maxach. Ciężko się było przebić przez taką ilość tekstu, tym bardziej, że wszystko już zostało przeanalizowane. Z nowości to może mój pomysł na żwirowca w układzie tichelmana? Planuję pod domem (między ławami) umieścić taki układ -

Te niebieskie paski to wykop o wymiarach 6m x 1m x 0,4m zasypany żwirem filtracyjnym 20-40mm. Przy okazji ulokuje czujki temperatury i wilgotności, żeby dowiedzieć się, czy taki GWC wychładza grunt pod domem  :wink:

----------


## herakles

> No, no! "drążone płyty" Bawo, brawo! Geniusz się odezwał...
> 
> 
> 
> Uwielbiam fora! Jak już ktoś wejdzie z małym licznikiem postów i jeszcze się przyzna, że czegoś tam nie przeczytał to już po prostu koniec. Zaraz rzucą się na niego cwaniaki od "płyt drążonych" lub inne przyjemniaczki co to wiedzę budowlaną w podstawówkach zdobyli.
> Kilka stron tego wątku przeczytałem, lecz gdzieś po drodze natknąłem się na przekierowanie do tematu "rurowy czy żwirowy" i tamten przeczytałem cały. Część postów się powtarzała i nie mówię tu o tym pierwszym zainicjowanym przez Adama, tylko ogólnie, dużo się powtarzało. Nie interesują mnie GWC wodne typu pierwszego czy drugiego, więc uznałem, że tamten temat będzie dla mnie lepszy. W tamtym temacie ludzie przedstawiali różne ciekawe propozycje i nikt z nich wała nie robił!
> Jeśli nie masz nic ciekawego do powiedzenia w sprawie w której prosiłem o merytoryczne wypowiedzenie się, to nie świruj mi tu fachowca bo jak na razie prócz zwykłego chamstwa i agresji nie pokazałeś tu nic! Twoje stanowisko już znam, więc spadaj zgrywać fachowca do innych wątków lub wypowiadaj się w sprawach, które mnie już nie dotyczą, bo zabierasz tylko czas i nerwy. Najlepiej zgrywać cwaniaka bez argumentów, co nie? Pytanie retoryczne, nie odpowiadaj.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


No cóż Twoje Pieniądze, Twoje decyzje. Szkoda właśnie, że merytorycznie się nie pogada, tylko z Ciebie taka bazarowa chamówa (nie cwaniakuj, nie zgrywaj, tratatata). Jak się nie podszkolisz sam, to nikt nie zrobi tego za Ciebie, co najwyżej Ci coś sprzeda, co niekoniecznie jest Ci potrzebne i rozwiązuje Twoje problemy.

----------


## gentoonx

> No, no! "drążone płyty" Bawo, brawo! Geniusz się odezwał...
> 
> 
> Pozdrawiam.


Aaaaa, sorry, nie sądziłem że trafiłem na głupka  :wink: , ale tylko w takim przypadku ja-geniusz
no ale nawet ślepej kurze trafi się czasem ziarko, czy dwa  :Lol:

----------


## Myjk

Ciah! Pomyliłem wątki! Przepraszam!

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Ja tylko zapytam o jedno - ile chcesz na to wydać i po co???


Zrób z tego DZ pod pompę
GWC w takiej postaci jest ekonomicznie plajtą. Za tę kasę kup dobrą klimę z grzaniem. Wyjdzie taniej, a będzie "bardziej" komfortowo.

----------


## Myjk

> Zrób z tego DZ pod pompę
> GWC w takiej postaci jest ekonomicznie plajtą. Za tę kasę kup dobrą klimę z grzaniem. Wyjdzie taniej, a będzie "bardziej" komfortowo.


Właśnie mnie oświeciliście, że pomyliłem wątki. Stąd wycinka postu aby nie śmiecił. To oczywiście ma być DZ pod PC na potrzeby CO -- i nic więcej. Na lato planuję co prawda wykorzystać tenże wymiennik gruntowy, ale będzie też wspomagany pompą ciepła.

----------


## Barth3z

Dziś z samego rana odwiedziłem żwirownię posiadającą atestowany żwir filtracyjny  :smile:  
Do dyspozycji mają dwa przedziały frakcji:
- 20 - 40 mm
Załącznik 286941 Załącznik 286942
- 40 - 80 mm
Załącznik 286943 Załącznik 286944

Ze względu na niższe opory powietrza wybrałbym 40 - 80mm, ale 20-40 mm będzie bardziej stabilne pod posadzką, lepiej przetransportuje ciepło z gruntu (większa ilość styków między kamieniami). Co byście polecili ?

PS. GWC, który buduję to żwirowiec w układzie tichelmanna ulokowany pod domem.

----------


## adam_mk

To nie kamienie i styki pomiędzy nimi ten GWC napędzają...

Adam M.

----------


## Barth3z

> To nie kamienie i styki pomiędzy nimi ten GWC napędzają...


Sądziłem, że kamienie to taki radiator gruntu. Bo jak inaczej kamienie ciągną energię z gruntu jak nie poprzez styk z innymi ?

Adam, jaką frakcję sugerowałbyś ? Powierzchnia wymiany w GWC zasypanego żwirem o granulacji 20-40mm będzie teoretycznie 2x większa od GWC 40-80. 

Czytałem o GWC j-j'a. Powierzchniowo (32m2 - 5,5mx6m) będzie niemal zgodny z moim, z tym, że mój będzie rozsypany na większej powierzchni, bo będzie to nitek 6mx1m rozdzielone 50cm pospółką. Wysokość 30-40 przy 0,65m j-j'a. j-j zasypał gwc żwirem 16-32mm, a tylko przy rurach dał 32-150mm dla swobodnego wypływu powietrza z rur. Nie wiesz może jakie oporu tłoczenia wyszły u j-j'a ?

----------


## Barth3z

> B. pisałem w innym wątku na to same pytanie - nie kamienie a wilgoć transportują energię w obie strony.


A no oczywiście. Dopowiem zatem - wilgotne kamienie.

----------


## adam_mk

No, prawie że prawda a jednak, nieprawda...
No, nie cała...

Wątek ma już 377 stron to nie dziwne, że zatoczył kilka razy kółeczko i zaczynają pojawiać się te same pytania i wątpliwości po raz kolejny.
A wszystko jest na samym początku, w pierwszych postach...

Żwirowiec to ciekawa konstrukcja w której jednocześnie zachodzi kilka procesów fizycznych.
Skupienie się jedynie na przepływie ciepła czy wyłącznie na transporcie masy to duży błąd, prowadzący do konstrukcji nieoptymalnej ogólnie z absolutnie zoptymalizowanym JEDNYM parametrem.

W skrócie, bo było już ze sto razy...
To wymiennik ciepła powietrza z gruntem.
Wprowadzamy powietrze pod powierzchnię gruntu w otoczenie JAŁOWE (bo jak projektowano pierwszą piramidę to te otoczaki na żwirowiec już były obłe, obrobione w jaki strumyku i DAWNO wymyło z nich wszystko, co dało się wymyć) porowate o sporej gęstości względem powietrza.
Żyjemy w hydrosferze Ziemi i woda jest wszędzie! W gruncie też.
A ma bardzo ciekawe właściwości, np. wielkie ciepło właściwe, wielkie ciepła przemian fazowych itp.
Tworzymy w tym gruncie, na głębokości, na której (lokalnie, bo to inna głębokość pod trawnikiem a inna pod bryłą domu) panują cało rocznie temperatury "studzienne" około 10stC pustki powietrzne pomiędzy "piłeczkami kamiennymi" - żwirem.
W te pustki następuje NATYCHMIAST wyrzut pary wodnej (bo Natura próżni nie znosi!  :Lol:  ) i osiągają one wilgotność względną 100% w tej temperaturze (10stC).
Sprytny (lub chytry) budowniczy takiej konstrukcji przedmuchuje ją (mechanicznie) coraz to nowym "ładunkiem" powietrza wprowadzonego jaka czerpnią z ponad gruntu, otoczenia, uruchamiając homeostat pędzony siłami Natury - dążność do równowagi termicznej i wilgotnościowej gruntu z chmurką wprowadzonego powietrza.
Powietrze wypływające (jest przecież płynem i podlega prawom mechaniki płynów!) kieruje do wnętrz.
Jak po drodze "nie zgubi" jego temperatury - jest FACET!
Doniesie powietrze ogrzane i nawilgocone (zimą) lub ochłodzone i osuszone (latem) tam, gdzie mu to potrzebne jedynie kosztem energii elektrycznej pchanej w obracający się wentylator , a ta jest malutka...

Opory...
Pomiędzy ziarnami żwiru, OTOCZAKÓW, jest trochę pustego miejsca. Ile? Od 3 do 5% w zależności od granulacji tego żwiru.
JEŻELI ułożymy złoże w warstwie o grubości A i szerokości B TO otrzymamy pole przekroju złoża A x B.
Wspomniane 3 do 5% tej wartości to pustka wypełniona powietrzem.
Liczymy sobie radośnie powierzchnię rurki, którą to powietrze tam wprowadzamy/wyprowadzamy...
Powiedzmy fi 200.
Wyjdzie w cm2 10 x 10 x 3,14 = 314cm2.
Porównujemy tą powierzchnię z tymi 2-5% powierzchni przekroju złoża żwirowego i okazuje się że....
Te 3-5% jest WIELOKROTNOŚCIĄ pola przekroju wspomnianej rury!
Ale tak się dzieje wtedy, gdy złoże to "dywan" a nie kilka rowków wypełnionych żwirem.
Rowki wypełnione żwirem to rozsącz, drenaż Francuski... TAK najlepiej się sprawdza, jak chcemy w gruncie, nawet gliniastym "zgubić" wodę z dachu, rynien...  :Lol: 
Wnioski?
ŻWIROWIEC zbudowany DOBRZE wcale nie stawia oporów przepływu...

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Wtedy ten SYSTEM nie jest zbudowany dobrze nawet jak z samych dobrych elementów...
Samo życie...

Adam M.

----------


## nydar

Kilka rowków wypełnionych żwirem o przekroju dywanu ,wydaje się bardziej korzystne. Powierzchnia kontaktu z rodzimym gruntem będzie większa o ściany tych rowków. Współczynnik oporu dyfuzyjnego gruntu piaszczystego,a taki ma Bath,wynosi ok.50 .To tyle co płyty wiórowej czy wilgotnej sklejki . Sporo,
Zwiększenie powierzchni napływu pary wydaje się korzystny.

----------


## Barth3z

> Żwirowiec to ciekawa konstrukcja w której jednocześnie zachodzi kilka procesów fizycznych.
> Skupienie się jedynie na przepływie ciepła czy wyłącznie na transporcie masy to duży błąd, prowadzący do konstrukcji nieoptymalnej ogólnie z absolutnie zoptymalizowanym JEDNYM parametrem.


OK, rozumiem.




> Ale tak się dzieje wtedy, gdy złoże to "dywan" a nie kilka rowków wypełnionych żwirem.
> Rowki wypełnione żwirem to rozsącz, drenaż Francuski... TAK najlepiej się sprawdza, jak chcemy w gruncie, nawet gliniastym "zgubić" wodę z dachu, rynien...


Ten mój "francuski drenaż" to niż innego jak rozszerzony zwarty żwirowiec. Po co ? A no po to, żeby czerpać energię z większej powierzchni, żeby lepiej wykorzystać powierzchnię takiego wymiennika. Podzielenie żwirowca na nitki powoduje lepszy przepływ powietrza - układ tichelmana rozkłada powietrze równomiernie przez wszystkie nitki. W typowym żwirowcu, ze względu na - jak sam piszesz - niższe opory powietrze przepływa w głównej mierze po przekątnej.

----------


## adam_mk

Rozumiem ideę i uważam, że DA SIĘ to zrobić dobrze.
Jednak te nitki to nie mogą być "niteczki" o maluteńkim przekroju, bo trzeba by ich było naprawdę dużo.

Adam M.

----------


## Barth3z

> Rozumiem ideę i uważam, że DA SIĘ to zrobić dobrze.
> Jednak te nitki to nie mogą być "niteczki" o maluteńkim przekroju, bo trzeba by ich było naprawdę dużo.


Gdybym je "skleił" to wyjdzie mi prawie to samo co u j-j'a. MYślę, że będzie dobrze. Tylko ta granulacja mnie zastanawia. Wrzucę chyba tą 20-40mm + 40-80mm przy "rozbiegu".

----------


## nydar

> Kilka rowków wypełnionych żwirem o przekroju dywanu ,wydaje się bardziej korzystne. Powierzchnia kontaktu z rodzimym gruntem będzie większa o ściany tych rowków. Współczynnik oporu dyfuzyjnego gruntu piaszczystego,a taki ma Bath,wynosi ok.50 .To tyle co płyty wiórowej czy wilgotnej sklejki . Sporo,
> Zwiększenie powierzchni napływu pary wydaje się korzystny.


Tak po zastanowieniu ,czy aby na pewno. To GWC powinno zajmować znacznie większą powierzchnię  od typowego zwartego żwirowca,a więc  powinno mieć solidne odstępy miedzy rowkami . Tylko wtedy będzie lepszy przepływ pary z głębszych warstw. Coraz bardziej taki żwirowiec  mi się podoba. 
Żebyś tylko jeszcze dał go poza domem  :big grin:

----------


## Barth3z

> Żebyś tylko jeszcze dał go poza domem


A jeśli zasypię go 30cm pospółką i "nad" dam jeszcze 30cm EPS o lambdzie 0,031 to będzie ok ?

Odpowiadaj szybko, bo jutro (tak, w niedziele  :wink:  ) kopie rowki pod ten GWC  :wink:

----------


## nydar

> A jeśli zasypię go 30cm pospółką i "nad" dam jeszcze 30cm EPS o lambdzie 0,031 to będzie ok ?
> 
> Odpowiadaj szybko, bo jutro (tak, w niedziele  ) kopie rowki pod ten GWC


Powiem tak . Przewodzenie z racji styku drobin ,jest mizerne, nośnikiem jest para wodna i jej umiejętność kondensacji . Każdy kilogram skondensowanej pary wodnej to 0,63kWh. to jest energia odebrana z  gruntu. Tyle,że grunt oddaje ze sporym oporem wilgoć. Wniosek. Jeżeli będziesz używał to GWC tak jak się powinno,czyli ciągle,to schłodzisz ten grunt do 5-7oC. Bo 0,63kWh to zmiana temp. piachu w ilości 2500kg o 1oC. No i najważniejsza sprawa, dając tam GWC  zmieniasz wilgotność gruntu . Ona wzrasta jesienią i zimą. To powoduje,że twój dom na górze piachu nie leży na izolacji a na przewodniku.Nomen omen jak z PN.
amen.

----------


## nydar

> Jasneeee! Bo grunt nie uzupełnia tej odebranej energii
> Uważaj Barth3z bo grunt jeszcze zamarznie i dom wysadzi jak nic


Nie wysadzi bo ładunek energii z powietrza nie jest w stanie tego zrobić. Ale jak twierdzi j-j wychłodzi do 7oC ,bo zbadał. Można tak by było o kilka stopni więcej . Sprawdź czy warto  tam pchać GWC. Zresztą najważniejszym problemem jest wilgotność piachu pod izolacją .Albo zimą mamy o,4 albo 2W/mK .
Ot taki wybór kol. kszhu. 
No i grunt ma sprawdzony opór dyfuzyjny dla pary wodnej . Spory. Nie nadąży dostarczać energii,czego dowodem są pomiary j-j.

----------


## nydar

j-j w lutym 7oC . TB twierdzi że tam jest zimniej. j-j nie podał innych danych.
Chłopaki ustalcie stanowisko.
Ja wiem jedno .120kg powietrza /h przejmując ciepło z gruntu musi ten grunt schłodzić,bo opór dyfuzyjny nie nadąży z dostarczaniem energii z głębszych pokładów w postaci pary wodnej.A czy to 5-8oC ,to ważne ,bo przekłada się na przepływ energii przez izolację posadzki.
Nie bez kozery proponuje się system zraszania GWC żwirowego. Brakuje wilgoci z gruntu.

----------


## nydar

A może coś pomyliłeś,nie bez udziału świadomości? Napisałem ,że j-j  w lutym 7oC..Twój guru  pisał o niższych.
No ale skoro uważasz,że j-j ma 5oC. Cóż .Nie mam ochoty wertować tych stron.Wierzę na słowo.

----------


## nydar

Puknij się w dekiel .j-j daje dane z lutego.W marcu będzie gorzej. TB jest bliski zera. Średnia wyjdzie mniej jak 5oC..Chyba,że TB łże.

----------


## HenoK

> Stanowisko jest takie, że znów kłamiesz wmawiając jakoby j-j napisał, że ma 5*C pod posadzką. Napisał, że ma 7-9 a to naprawdę duża różnica (40-80%).


Mnie uczyli, że ta różnica wynosi tylko od 0,7% do 1,4% (licząc względem poziomu 0 K = -273,18 ˚C)  :wink: .
A czy j-j nie pisał o 5 ˚C, nie wiesz, bo sporo z tego co pisał, potem pousuwał :



> .


Niekiedy zostały tylko ślady jego wpisów w formie cytatów, np. :
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5128088
Czemu to pousuwał ? Widać nie pasowało do całości jego narracji  :sad: .

----------


## Barth3z

> Powiem tak . Przewodzenie z racji styku drobin ,jest mizerne, nośnikiem jest para wodna i jej umiejętność kondensacji . Każdy kilogram skondensowanej pary wodnej to 0,63kWh. to jest energia odebrana z  gruntu. Tyle,że grunt oddaje ze sporym oporem wilgoć. Wniosek. Jeżeli będziesz używał to GWC tak jak się powinno,czyli ciągle,to schłodzisz ten grunt do 5-7oC.


Poczytaj co na poprzedniej stronie napisał adam - "żyjemy w hydrosfrze Ziemi", czy "natura próżni nie znosi".




> Bo 0,63kWh to zmiana temp. piachu w ilości 2500kg o 1oC. No i najważniejsza sprawa, dając tam GWC  zmieniasz wilgotność gruntu . Ona wzrasta jesienią i zimą. To powoduje,że twój dom na górze piachu nie leży na izolacji a na przewodniku.Nomen omen jak z PN.
> amen.


Przy pracującym GWC zimą grunt się wysusza i ciągnie w kierunku 0,4W/mK. Pospółka nad GWC stanie się izolatorem, a wilgoć będzie podciągana z niższych pokładów gruntu. Jak już wiesz, nie robię GWC bezpośrednio pod izolacją. Przedzielam to jeszcze warstwą 20-30cm pospółki.

----------


## nydar

> Poczytaj co na poprzedniej stronie napisał adam - "żyjemy w hydrosfrze Ziemi", czy "natura próżni nie znosi".
> 
> 
> 
> Przy pracującym GWC zimą grunt się wysusza i ciągnie w kierunku 0,4W/mK. Pospółka nad GWC stanie się izolatorem, a wilgoć będzie podciągana z niższych pokładów gruntu. Jak już wiesz, nie robię GWC bezpośrednio pod izolacją. Przedzielam to jeszcze warstwą 20-30cm pospółki.


Ważne abyś był zadowolony,jak znam życie wsadzisz tam jaki czujnik i wszystko będzie jasne.

----------


## gogush

Dzień Dobry ,
specjalnie sie zalogowałem aby móc Was zapytać  :smile: , chyba dość późno trafiłem na tą stronę jestem dopiero na 50 stronie (zajelo mi to tydzien z analizowaniem podawanych linkow ) i wyglada za zanim dobrne do tej strony ( 378 ) zastanie mnie Wigilia  :smile: .
Ale jak mowi adam_mk "pokiwałem" sie nad GWC a ze jestem wlasnie na etapie scian fundamentowych zdecydowałem ze to jest wlasciwy moment na posadowienie GWC pod domem, a teraz troche szczegolow zanim zadam pytanie :
Dom o kubaturze 868m3 : 236 m2 po podłogach , 188 powierzchni mieszkalnej .Ocieplony fundament 10cm z zewnatrz i za chwile bedzie 5 cm wewnatrz. Przewidywana rekuperacja . Grunt picach , piach i piach  :smile:  woda na glebokosci znacznej (nieznana - ale mam zwirownie jakies 200-300 metrow na glebokosci 5 m i tak sucho.
Zaplanowalem GWC w nastepujacy sposob :
http://zapodaj.net/fdfda619167aa.jpg.html
Złoże :
wyliczylem ze powinno mi wystarczyc  jakies 30m3 o glebokosci 0,6 m, znalazlem raz plukany zwir 30-60 (jak wyczytalem powinen byc ok) 
 i mam w zwiazku z tym pytania :
1. Pytanie zasadnicze czy to ma sens  :smile:   tzn. czy nie jest to jednak złoze za male do tego budynku (powinno chyba byc jak sugerował adam_mk min. 0,1 powierzchi czyli 24 m3 tutaj chyba troche jest wiecej ?
2. jak z tym przelamaniem w okolicach polowy zloza (tam jest komin i nie przesune go juz teraz, czy bedzie przeszkadzac czy przy tym przeplywie to bedzie mialo znaczenie
3. Czy moze pociagnac to do konca budynku ? (nie wiem czy w takim przypadku "odbior"nie bedzie zbyt mały (3 m)
4. Jaka rure dac do ego budynku 200 czy moze wieksza ?
5. Jak nawiercac rure (zakladam ze beda to otwory 20 mm aby mi sie zwir nie dostał , tylko w jakich odleglosciach aby rura sie nie zalamala przy ubijaniu ?

przeproaszam ze tak duzo pytan ale moj majster chce juz zasypywac fundamenty pod chudziaka  :smile: 

z gory dziekuje dobrym ludziom za "pokiwanie" sie nad moim problemem  :smile: 

pozdrawiam

----------


## adam_mk

Bardziej krawat jak kwadrat wychodzi...
Podzieliłbym na dwa pola.
Po lewej i prawej czerpnie.
We środku wylot do domu

W ile osób tam będziecie mieszkać?
Drużyna piłkarska czy normalna rodzina?
(to ludzie a nie metry2 generują nadmiar wilgoci)
Wentylowanie na poziomie 1 kubatury to nieco przesada, nawet jak garnek się przypali.
Normalnie, dla jednej rodziny, potrzebujesz od120 do 150m3/godz.
Żwirowiec, dlatego, ze nieco nawilża to, co wlatuje, pozwala na więcej m3/godz.

Dałbym rurę wlotową do domu fi 200.
Spokojnie wystarczy.

Miejsce na kominek tam widzę.
Powietrze dla kominka trzeba też doprowadzić zanim to zasypiesz.

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Ponawiercaną rurę można owinąć plastikową siatką, żeby się żwir w nią nie wsypał.

Złoże nie jest za małe jak ma 30m3.
Jest do pracy ciągłej, całodobowej.

Adam M.

----------


## gogush

> Bardziej krawat jak kwadrat wychodzi...


no wiem wiem  :smile:  ale tego juz nie zmienie 




> Podzieliłbym na dwa pola.
> Po lewej i prawej czerpnie.
> We środku wylot do domu


czy tylko w takim przypadku bedzie wystarczajaco "czasu"na nagrzanie złoza ? (skroci sie dystans przejscia przez zloze......jakos tak sobie dumam) 




> W ile osób tam będziecie mieszkać?
> Drużyna piłkarska czy normalna rodzina?



Zakłądam ze 5 szt + pies 




> Dałbym rurę wlotową do domu fi 200.
> 
> Spokojnie wystarczy.



rozumiem ze obu stron te 200 ? 





> Miejsce na kominek tam widzę.
> Powietrze dla kominka trzeba też doprowadzić zanim to zasypiesz.



tak tylko nie wiem czy w złozu czy ponad. Zakladam na zloze poloze 30 cm piachu i dopiero chudziak wiec chcialem w tym piachu rure do kominka "obstalować".


Panie Adamie bardzo dziekuje za cenne uwagi  :smile:

----------


## gogush

> Ponawiercaną rurę można owinąć plastikową siatką, żeby się żwir w nią nie wsypał.
> .



Czyli szersze niz 20 mm dziury dac ? czy przy ubijaniu przez ta siatke nie przbija sie kamyczki ? chyba ze nawiercac tylko od strony poziomej zloza ale jesli zrobie zodnie z sugestia to ta rura posrodku bedzie oslabiona w przekroju poprzecznym przez nawierty nie wiem czy sie nie "złoży"

----------


## Barth3z

> Ważne abyś był zadowolony,jak znam życie wsadzisz tam jaki czujnik i wszystko będzie jasne.


Mam już dość budowy tego "mojego" GWC ... Gdybym znał koszty i czas pracy to chyba drugi raz bym go nie budował ... 
Nawet jeśli spełni oczekiwania.

----------


## perm

> Mam już dość budowy tego "mojego" GWC ... Gdybym znał koszty i czas pracy to chyba drugi raz bym go nie budował ... 
> Nawet jeśli spełni oczekiwania.


Jak będzie działał jak założyłeś to szybko zapomnisz o problemach. Gorzej jak nie będzie...

----------


## Barth3z

> Dlatego spoglądając na całokształt, w takim domu jak budujesz lub nawet gorszym ale z requ, osobiście GWC odradzam.


Niestety, ale większość prac ziemnych muszę robić ręcznie. I to jest głównym powodem mojej niechęci. Musiałem przesypać taczkami 25 ton ziemi. Teraz zasypuje 25 ton żwiru - też ręcznie (łopatami i taczkami). Na to pospółka też taczkami ... A GWC miał być budowany przy okazji. Nie przemyślałem budowy tego GWC pod kątem organizacji prac. Budowa żwirowca w układzie tichelmana, pomiędzy ławami fundamentowymi to jednak dużo roboty.
W następnym tygodniu sąsiad buduje tego żwirowca  :wink:  ale pomiędzy ścianami fundamentowymi. Ma wysokie ściany - ponad metr. Tam będzie prawdopodobnie szalował "nitki".

----------


## nydar

> Niestety, ale większość prac ziemnych muszę robić ręcznie. I to jest głównym powodem mojej niechęci. Musiałem przesypać taczkami 25 ton ziemi. Teraz zasypuje 25 ton żwiru - też ręcznie (łopatami i taczkami). Na to pospółka też taczkami ... A GWC miał być budowany przy okazji. Nie przemyślałem budowy tego GWC pod kątem organizacji prac. Budowa żwirowca w układzie tichelmana, pomiędzy ławami fundamentowymi to jednak dużo roboty.
> W następnym tygodniu sąsiad buduje tego żwirowca  ale pomiędzy ścianami fundamentowymi. Ma wysokie ściany - ponad metr. Tam będzie prawdopodobnie szalował "nitki".


Bądź dzielny Barth. Wszyscy GWC-owcy łączą się w bólu twoich odcisków.Wartością dodaną będą bicepsy i tricepsy.

----------


## adam_mk

To ja napiszę już potem.
Jak z letka odpoczniesz...

Adam M.

----------


## PliP

o masakra.... Kiedyś czytałem ten watek i zakończyłem coś koło strony 100. Nie byłem w tym wątku kilka bardzo ładnych miesięcy i jestem w delikatnym szoku ileż to tutaj stron przybyło. Chyba jest mało realnym aby na szybko znaleźć w tym wątku jaki reku jest teraz na topie? Ja tutaj zajrzałem bo chciałem znaleźć coś na temat GWC i rury (niebieskiego węża o średnicy 200mm) poprowadzonej dookoła domu na odcinku 75mb.

----------


## Barth3z

> To ja napiszę już potem.
> Jak z letka odpoczniesz...


GWC zrobione. I nawet odpocząłem. Pisz.

----------


## adam_mk

Gratuluję!
Na testy to chyba za prędko...
Ciekaw jestem czy w tej konstrukcji zaistnieją jakoś znacząco opory.

Mam nadzieję, że to jest ten "dom dla Ciebie".
No to... więcej GWC nie będzie. Ten starczy.
 :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## PliP

Co powiecie na temat tej rury o średnicy 200mm wkopanej na głębokość 150-220cm pod ziemię jako opaska dookoła domu. Długość to 3 odcinki połączone w jeden o długości 75mb.
Coś takiego znalazłem m.in tutaj http://www.went-dom.pl/produkty/reku...wy_gwc_vallox/

----------


## Barth3z

> Gratuluję!
> Na testy to chyba za prędko...
> Ciekaw jestem czy w tej konstrukcji zaistnieją jakoś znacząco opory.
> 
> Mam nadzieję, że to jest ten "dom dla Ciebie".
> No to... więcej GWC nie będzie. Ten starczy.


Mam nadzieję, że starczy. Na lata.
Masz pomysł jak domową metodą zmierzyć opory ? Mam do dyspozycji wentylatory EBM Papast 24V model 6224. Znam ich charakterystyki. Przydałoby się zmierzyć wydajność na wolnym powietrzu względem wydajności po przyłożeniu do GWC. Przydałby się jakiś anemometr...

----------


## Barth3z

> Co powiecie na temat tej rury o średnicy 200mm wkopanej na głębokość 150-220cm pod ziemię jako opaska dookoła domu. Długość to 3 odcinki połączone w jeden o długości 75mb.
> Coś takiego znalazłem m.in tutaj http://www.went-dom.pl/produkty/reku...wy_gwc_vallox/


Dziwny produkt. Jeśli ta rura jest tak samo karbowana od wewnątrz to będziesz mieć duże opory. Jeśli ma drugą, płaską ściankę, to nieco gorzej będzie transportowała energię z gruntu.

----------


## PliP

> Dziwny produkt. Jeśli ta rura jest tak samo karbowana od wewnątrz to będziesz mieć duże opory. Jeśli ma drugą, płaską ściankę, to nieco gorzej będzie transportowała energię z gruntu.


W środku jest gładka i dodatkowo pokryta jonami srebra. Jest to podobno produkt z tej sami serii co i wewnętrzne kanały, które zalewa się w posadzkach poddasza itd...

----------


## Barth3z

> W środku jest gładka i dodatkowo pokryta jonami srebra. Jest to podobno produkt z tej sami serii co i wewnętrzne kanały, które zalewa się w posadzkach poddasza itd...


więc te karby izolują a nie przewodzą, bo wewnątrz jest pustka powietrzna. Sądzę, że bardziej efektywne będzie 50mb rury płaskiej ułożone w układzie tichelmanna (też mniejsze opory).

PS. A co wg ciebie dają te jony srebra ?

----------


## adam_mk

Też chciałbym wiedzieć!

Sole dają?
Jakie?

Adam M.

----------


## Barth3z

Kolejna porcja informacji z mojego GWC. Dziś nastąpiła próba generalna i .... działa  :smile:  

Dla przypomnienia jest to GWC żwirowy wykonany w układzie Tichelmanna pod domem na głębokości ok. 50cm poniżej ław fundamentowych. Zasypane zostało 6 wykopów o wymiarach 6m x 1m żwirem filtracyjnym o granulacji 20-40mm. W obrębie nawiewów z rur obsypałem żwirem 40-80mm. Układ zasilany 3 rurami 3metrowymi z ponacinanymi 1-centrymetrowymi szczelinami (ufff ... było przy tym roboty).

Układ działa, ale niestety dmucha niezłym smrodem ... Smórd ziemi i stojącej wody ... Mam nadzieje, że to się zwentyluje ... Mam na to cały sezon zimowy oraz letni. Przez ten czas mam zamiar wentylować non stop.

Co do oporów to praktycznie nie ma żandych ! Wentylator praktycznie tak samo dmucha na wolnym powietrzu jak przy przyłożeniu do wylotu z GWC. Jeśli chodzi o temperatury, to przed załączeniem wentylatora czuć było, że GWC pracuje na grawitacji. Ciepłe powietrze samo unosiło się nad wylotem z GWC. Obecna różnica poziomów pomiędzy czerpnią a wylotem z GWC to 2 metry. W tym czasie (godz. 14:00) temp. na zewn. -0,4oC, wilgotność 60%, a na wylocie z GWC 8,4oC i wilgotność 84%. Po uruchomieniu wentylatora (EBM model 6224) i godzinnej pracy (ok. 15:00) temp. na zewn. spadła do -1,3oC,  temp. z GWC do 6,6oC a wilgotność przekroczyła poziom odczytu (90%). Zakładając, że GWC nie wnosi więcej jak 100Pa oporu, to wentylator pracował na strumieniu ok. 450m3/h.

EDIT: Aaa .. i "rozbiegówki" póki co brak. Wystaje jedynie 2 metry nie zasypanej rury fi 200 poza fundament. Plan jest, żeby dostawić jeszcze min. 10 metrów.

    

PS. Ta studzienka po prawej to wymiennik ciepła wody szarej. Ale to temat na inny wątek.  :wink:

----------


## nydar

> PS. Ta studzienka po prawej to wymiennik ciepła wody szarej. Ale to temat na inny wątek.


To opowiadaj coś wykombinował.

----------


## PliP

> PS. A co wg ciebie dają te jony srebra ?


No wiesz... dzisiejszy marketing potrafi zdziałać cuda.
Jeśli chodzi o zwykłe rury i łączenie na uszczelki to troszkę nie na mój teren. Wody gruntowe bardzo wysokie- Dolina Noteci. Dodatkowo strumień za płotem, który ten poziom wody podwyższa.
Znalazłem też tą rurkę na alledrogo. http://allegro.pl/kanal-gwc-geo-200m...789989745.html 
Ceną z jaka się spotkałem to nawet niecałe 70zł/m2. Rura ta jest raczej cała pełna i nie ma w tych wypustkach pustych przestrzeni...!!! Podobno ma zwiększać to powierzchnię styku z gruntem i polepszać parametry przekazywania energii...

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> No wiesz... dzisiejszy marketing potrafi zdziałać cuda.
> Jeśli chodzi o zwykłe rury i łączenie na uszczelki to troszkę nie na mój teren. Wody gruntowe bardzo wysokie- Dolina Noteci. Dodatkowo strumień za płotem, który ten poziom wody podwyższa.
> Znalazłem też tą rurkę na alledrogo. http://allegro.pl/kanal-gwc-geo-200m...789989745.html 
> Ceną z jaka się spotkałem to nawet niecałe 70zł/m2. Rura ta jest raczej cała pełna i nie ma w tych wypustkach pustych przestrzeni...!!! Podobno ma zwiększać to powierzchnię styku z gruntem i polepszać parametry przekazywania energii...


 Tylko problem ze zgniataniem. Nie robię gwc, bo są tańsze i lepsze metody studzenie powietrza, ale wykonawcy kupują kanał 3 x droższy , wie Pan dlaczego?

----------


## PliP

> Tylko problem ze zgniataniem. Nie robię gwc, bo są tańsze i lepsze metody studzenie powietrza, ale wykonawcy kupują kanał 3 x droższy , wie Pan dlaczego?


W moim przypadku nie chodzi raczej o schładzanie powietrza, a jego wstępne podgrzanie w okresie zimowym. Rozmyślam o GWC tylko po to aby nie zużywać ciągle drożejącej energii elektrycznej na to aby wymiennik nie zamarzł. Myślałem również o ala wymienniku w rurze zasysającej powietrze, który ciepło pobierał by z układu CO. Problem jednak pojawia się gdy w piecu gaśnie. O tej porze roku gdy za oknem około -4*C palę w godzinach od 12-21 później w piecu ciemno. W takiej sytuacji wymiennik w reku by zamarzł no chyba, ze zainstalował bym bufor i z niego pobierał ciepło na wstępne podgrzanie lodowatego powietrza. GWC o którym myślę to w przypadku tej rury koszt około 5000zł + 500 wkopanie - 75mb kanału. Jeżeli zdecydowałbym się na zwykła rurę 200 to koszt wynosiłby około 2500zł + wkopanie. Przy zwykłych rurach pojawia się problem szczelności i ewentualnych przecieków na łączeniach rur.
P.S. 
Kanał 3 razy droższy = 5 razy wyższa marża!

----------


## enedue

Mam prośbę o radę. Miałam robić GWC ale kasy zabrakło i miejsca na działce. Drzewa i inne instalacje. Natomiast zastanawiam się nad czerpnią, czy coś takiego miałoby sens. Otóż chałupę mam na tak zwanej piwnicy technicznej. Tzn fundamenty i ściany fundamentowe - 8 cm ocieplenia na nich. W środku piaseczek przykryty folią, 60-70 cm pustki powietrznej i strop drewniany - 30 cm wełny mineralnej. Dom szkielet rzecz jasna. Oczywiście dziury w ścianach fundamentowych, aby to wentylować. W lecie będzie tam chłodniej, w zimie cieplej, wentylować trzeba. Wymiary w poziomie ok 12m x 7m, w pionie - jak pisałam te 60 cm. I teraz - będzie rekuperator. Gdzie zrobić czerpnię? W ścianie czy może w tej piwnicy?
jak myślicie?

----------


## Barth3z

> To opowiadaj coś wykombinował.


Jak zrobię to opowiem.

----------


## _John

> Mam nadzieję, że starczy. Na lata.
> Masz pomysł jak domową metodą zmierzyć opory ? Mam do dyspozycji wentylatory EBM Papast 24V model 6224. Znam ich charakterystyki. Przydałoby się zmierzyć wydajność na wolnym powietrzu względem wydajności po przyłożeniu do GWC. Przydałby się jakiś anemometr...


A po co mierzyć opór?
Nie za opór będziesz płacił, tylko za zużycie prądu.
A pobór prądu zmierzysz nawet tanim miernikiem za 10 zł.

Wentylatory 12 i 24 v należą do super oszczędnych (dodatkowo EC) więc wynik będzie na granicy błędu pomiarowego.




> Mam prośbę o radę. Miałam robić GWC ale kasy zabrakło i miejsca na działce. Drzewa i inne instalacje. Natomiast zastanawiam się nad czerpnią, czy coś takiego miałoby sens. Otóż chałupę mam na tak zwanej piwnicy technicznej. Tzn fundamenty i ściany fundamentowe - 8 cm ocieplenia na nich. W środku piaseczek przykryty folią, 60-70 cm pustki powietrznej i strop drewniany - 30 cm wełny mineralnej. Dom szkielet rzecz jasna. Oczywiście dziury w ścianach fundamentowych, aby to wentylować. W lecie będzie tam chłodniej, w zimie cieplej, wentylować trzeba. Wymiary w poziomie ok 12m x 7m, w pionie - jak pisałam te 60 cm. I teraz - będzie rekuperator. Gdzie zrobić czerpnię? W ścianie czy może w tej piwnicy?
> jak myślicie?


Taka niewentylowana szczelina powietrzna to świetny izolator.
Zainwestuj w lepszą centralę z dobrym zabezpieczeniem (grzałka zasilana przez SSR)
A izolacji po domem nie ruszaj.




> W moim przypadku nie chodzi raczej o schładzanie powietrza, a jego wstępne podgrzanie w okresie zimowym. Rozmyślam o GWC tylko po to aby nie zużywać ciągle drożejącej energii elektrycznej na to aby wymiennik nie zamarzł. Myślałem również o ala wymienniku w rurze zasysającej powietrze, który ciepło pobierał by z układu CO. Problem jednak pojawia się gdy w piecu gaśnie. O tej porze roku gdy za oknem około -4*C palę w godzinach od 12-21 później w piecu ciemno. W takiej sytuacji wymiennik w reku by zamarzł no chyba, ze zainstalował bym bufor i z niego pobierał ciepło na wstępne podgrzanie lodowatego powietrza. GWC o którym myślę to w przypadku tej rury koszt około 5000zł + 500 wkopanie - 75mb kanału. Jeżeli zdecydowałbym się na zwykła rurę 200 to koszt wynosiłby około 2500zł + wkopanie. Przy zwykłych rurach pojawia się problem szczelności i ewentualnych przecieków na łączeniach rur.
> P.S. 
> Kanał 3 razy droższy = 5 razy wyższa marża!


Ale czy ta rura z metra jest zintegrowana z czerpnią?
Nie będzie ani jednego połączenia pod ziemią?
Raczej będzie.
Odpływ wody też będzie, bo być musi - to kolejne połączenia.

Czy dla 10 połączeń mniej warto wydać 2 razy więcej?
Jeśli koniecznie chcesz GWC i masz wysoką wodę, skupiłbym się na solidnych i szczelnych połączeniach, oraz prowadzeniem instalacji z dobrym spadkiem.

----------


## Barth3z

Wracając do mojego GWC. 

Po dwóch dobach wentylowania GWC smród nieco mniejszy, ale daleko jeszcze do tego, żeby wpuścić te powietrze na salony. Wilgotność dalej tak wysoka, że miernik nie podaje wartości ... Ktoś pisał, że żwirowiec wysycha po godzinie wentylowania ...

----------


## nydar

> Wracając do mojego GWC. 
> 
> Po dwóch dobach wentylowania GWC smród nieco mniejszy, ale daleko jeszcze do tego, żeby wpuścić te powietrze na salony. Wilgotność dalej tak wysoka, że miernik nie podaje wartości ... Ktoś pisał, że żwirowiec wysycha po godzinie wentylowania ...


Jak po kilku dniach nic się specjalnie nie zmieni, wpuść do czerpni ,przy wentylatorze na max, aerozol z wody utlenionej ( można ze spryskiwacza do mycia okien). W mojej rurze przy uruchomieniu pomogło i od tego czasu spokój . GWC powinien chodzić ciągle-prawie ciągle, by takie sytuacje nie powtarzały się.

----------


## Barth3z

> Jak po kilku dniach nic się specjalnie nie zmieni, wpuść do czerpni ,przy wentylatorze na max, aerozol z wody utlenionej ( można ze spryskiwacza do mycia okien). W mojej rurze przy uruchomieniu pomogło i od tego czasu spokój . GWC powinien chodzić ciągle-prawie ciągle, by takie sytuacje nie powtarzały się.


Poczekam raczej kilka miesięcy. I nie wpuszczę tam mgiełki ze spryskiwacza do mycia okien tylko ze dwa wiadra czystego spirytusu  :smile: 
Na razie mam czas, więc będę obserwował. Wentylator non stop leci na maxa.
Jeśli będzie trzeba, to GWC będzie pracował non stop, nawet po wprowadzeniu.

----------


## jasiek71

dzisiaj w ramach rozruchu WM odpaliliśmy "uśpiony" wymiennik gruntowy u kolegi JMN...(zrobiony rok temu i zaślepiony GWC "pomarańczowy" w meandrze ... :smile:  )
 zaraz po uruchomieniu żadnych zapachów, powietrze wlatujące takie samo jak na zewnątrz domu ... :yes:

----------


## nydar

> dzisiaj w ramach rozruchu WM odpaliliśmy "uśpiony" wymiennik gruntowy u kolegi JMN...(zrobiony rok temu i zaślepiony GWC "pomarańczowy" w meandrze ... )
>  zaraz po uruchomieniu żadnych zapachów, powietrze wlatujące takie samo jak na zewnątrz domu ...


Słowo klucz. ,,ZAŚLEPIONE".
Swoją drogą jak Bart będzie zalewał tymi dwoma wiadrami,to można by pomóc, co by się nie rozlało.

----------


## Barth3z

> dzisiaj w ramach rozruchu WM odpaliliśmy "uśpiony" wymiennik gruntowy u kolegi JMN...(zrobiony rok temu i zaślepiony GWC "pomarańczowy" w meandrze ... )
>  zaraz po uruchomieniu żadnych zapachów, powietrze wlatujące takie samo jak na zewnątrz domu ...


Nic dziwnego, skoro rurowiec.
Nie wiem czy taki zapachy ma każdy, kto uruchamiał żwirowca.

----------


## perm

> Wracając do mojego GWC. 
> 
> Po dwóch dobach wentylowania GWC smród nieco mniejszy, ale daleko jeszcze do tego, żeby wpuścić te powietrze na salony. Wilgotność dalej tak wysoka, że miernik nie podaje wartości ... Ktoś pisał, że żwirowiec wysycha po godzinie wentylowania ...


A zapoznałeś się z opiniami takich co żwirowiec już mają? Ciekaw jestem po prostu czy ktoś już coś podobnego opisywał. Jakoś nie chce mi się wierzyć, że to samo z siebie zniknie na tyle, by nie dało się odczuć. Mam oczywiście nadzieję, że będzie inaczej i twoja praca nie pójdzie na marne.

----------


## imrahil

ma sens robić GWC w postaci dwóch rur fi 160 o długości 25 m? Boję się trochę nieszczelności przy składanej rurze, szczególnie że nie bardzo mam czas czuwać nad procesem montżu GWC, a jest możliwość zakupu 50 mb rury fi 160 do GWC w jednym kawałku. podzieliłbym na dwie części, żeby zredukować opory i nie robić podciśnienia w domu. celem jest ograniczenie zamarzania wymiennika w zimie oraz zapobieganie przegrzewaniu latem (jako dodatek do okapu, rolet i zacienienia o kilkumetrowym zasięgu na parterze). 320 m3 kubatury.

----------


## Barth3z

> A zapoznałeś się z opiniami takich co żwirowiec już mają? Ciekaw jestem po prostu czy ktoś już coś podobnego opisywał. Jakoś nie chce mi się wierzyć, że to samo z siebie zniknie na tyle, by nie dało się odczuć. Mam oczywiście nadzieję, że będzie inaczej i twoja praca nie pójdzie na marne.


Zobaczymy. 
Ludzie opisują i chwalą tylko to co im wyjdzie. Do spieprzonych instalacji boją się przyznać. U siebie zrobiłem wszystko poprawnie. Grunt dobry - piaszczysty, bez wód gruntowych. Nie wiem skąd te zapachy. Podejrzewam, że żwir nie był tak czysty jak to mogłoby się wydawać czytając stronę żwirowni.

Ale jeśli nawet będą zapachy, to po prostu dostawię jeden dodatkowy wymiennik i na jego wylot będę wrzucał powietrze z GWC, a świeże czerpał bezpośrednio z zewnątrz. Będę kombinował.

PS. Wypuściłem sobie dodatkową rurę fi 200 z pomieszczenia technicznego poza budynkek. Jak nie wyjdzie żwirowiec, to zrobię rurowca, a ten może pójdzie pod PC do CWU.

----------


## Barth3z

> ma sens robić GWC w postaci dwóch rur fi 160 o długości 25 m? Boję się trochę nieszczelności przy składanej rurze, szczególnie że nie bardzo mam czas czuwać nad procesem montżu GWC, a jest możliwość zakupu 50 mb rury fi 160 do GWC w jednym kawałku. podzieliłbym na dwie części, żeby zredukować opory i nie robić podciśnienia w domu. celem jest ograniczenie zamarzania wymiennika w zimie oraz zapobieganie przegrzewaniu latem (jako dodatek do okapu, rolet i zacienienia o kilkumetrowym zasięgu na parterze). 320 m3 kubatury.


Masz na myśli te rury?:

Przyjrzyj się dokładnie tej rurze. Tam masz dwie ścianki, a pomiędzy pustka powietrzna, która jest izolatorem. Lepiej zadziałają zwykłe PVC szczelnie połączone.

----------


## imrahil

> Masz na myśli te rury?:
> ...
> Przyjrzyj się dokładnie tej rurze. Tam masz dwie ścianki, a pomiędzy pustka powietrzna, która jest izolatorem. Lepiej zadziałają zwykłe PVC szczelnie połączone.


miałem na myśli te:


od termokontrol dedykowane do GWC

----------


## nydar

Producent nazywa to rurą falistą .Ze zdjęcia widać,że jest od środka karbowana. O ile to nie jest złudzenie to karbowana nie powinna być stosowana do GWC z uwagi na możliwość kondensacji w pewnych okresach roku.

----------


## imrahil

to fakt, może się tam rozwinąć życie. no nic, myślę dalej, do wiosny muszę podjąć decyzję, żeby potem już nie robić bałaganu na działce

----------


## romano78

A ja mam zamiar u siebie na czerpni założyc nagrzewnice glikolowa chciałbym ja wykonac własnymi rękami z jakiejś nagrzewnicy lub chłodnicy samochodowej jeśli już ktoś coś takiego  robił to prosiłbym o nakierowanie co by sie nadało z jakiego merca czy opla

----------


## karolek75

> Zobaczymy. 
> Ludzie opisują i chwalą tylko to co im wyjdzie. Do spieprzonych instalacji boją się przyznać. U siebie zrobiłem wszystko poprawnie. Grunt dobry - piaszczysty, bez wód gruntowych. Nie wiem skąd te zapachy. Podejrzewam, że żwir nie był tak czysty jak to mogłoby się wydawać czytając stronę żwirowni.


Zalezy co to znaczy poprawnie, bo w twoim przypadku trudno to jednoznacznie okreslic. Jestes pierwszy znanym na FM, robiacym GWC zwirowe w ukladzie tichelmana, a co za tym idzie o relatywnie dosyc malym przekroju pojedynczej nitki. Maly przekroj - blisko strefy brzegowej i "wplywu" gruntu.




> dzisiaj w ramach rozruchu WM odpaliliśmy "uśpiony" wymiennik gruntowy u kolegi JMN...(zrobiony rok temu i zaślepiony GWC "pomarańczowy" w meandrze ... )
>  zaraz po uruchomieniu żadnych zapachów, powietrze wlatujące takie samo jak na zewnątrz domu ...


To dobrze wrozy mojemu.

----------


## perm

> Producent nazywa to rurą falistą .Ze zdjęcia widać,że jest od środka karbowana. O ile to nie jest złudzenie to karbowana nie powinna być stosowana do GWC z uwagi na możliwość kondensacji w pewnych okresach roku.


W karbach może zbierać się woda której usunięcie może okazać się niemożliwe.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> to fakt, może się tam rozwinąć życie. no nic, myślę dalej, do wiosny muszę podjąć decyzję, żeby potem już nie robić bałaganu na działce


Nic nie jest karbowane i izolowane. Od środka jest rura pokryta folią D2P lub srebrem.A powietrze w ściankach jest ruchome i tylko miejscami. Ryra na zewnątrz karbowana lepiej wymienia ciepło niż kanalizacyjna. 
 Doradzają Panu ludzie, którzy na oczy tego nie widzieli 


> Ze zdjęcia widać


.

----------


## szczukot

> A ja mam zamiar u siebie na czerpni założyc nagrzewnice glikolowa chciałbym ja wykonac własnymi rękami z jakiejś nagrzewnicy lub chłodnicy samochodowej jeśli już ktoś coś takiego  robił to prosiłbym o nakierowanie co by sie nadało z jakiego merca czy opla


http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...i-quot-robiony
Temat poruszany wielokrotnie - chłodnicą samochodową raczej sie nie da.

Fantom

----------


## jasiek71

> Temat poruszany wielokrotnie - *chłodnicą samochodową raczej sie nie da.*
> 
> Fantom


bo...???

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> bo...???


Ciężko dokopać się do 90 - 130st.C Bo na taką temperaturę jest policzona powierzchnia rurek w chłodnicy. 
Problemy też mogą wystąpić z taką ilością powietrza jaka przelatuje przez chłodnicę w samochodzie. 
 A tak poza tym, że nie te rurki i nie ten strumień, to reszta OK!

----------


## jasiek71

ale ja nie pytam o jakąś teorię a tylko o konkretne przykłady ... :big grin: 
robiłem kilkakrotnie próby z takimi chłodnicami i jakoś ciężko dopatrzeć się jakiejkolwiek różnicy pomiędzy jakąś dedykowaną... :yes:

----------


## matkor

> Nie wiem czy taki zapachy ma każdy, kto uruchamiał żwirowca.


Ja swój zakopywałem przed zaszłą zimą, przykryłem około 10cm ziemi tylko, nie mam nawet styro czy folii jeszcze nad nim. Leżał nie przedmuchiwany (poza testowym) prawie cały rok, jak go ostanio uruchomniłem na stałe, to zapachów (poza wilgocią) nie mam.
Grunt piaszczysto/gliniasty, poziom wód gruntowych poniżej 5m, żwir nie był nawet specjalnie płukany, idea płukania ręcznego mi przeszła po przepłukaniu jakichś 5 ton.  :wink: 
To chyba kwestia szczęścia/pecha.

----------


## Barth3z

> Ja swój zakopywałem przed zaszłą zimą, przykryłem około 10cm ziemi tylko, nie mam nawet styro czy folii jeszcze nad nim. Leżał nie przedmuchiwany (poza testowym) prawie cały rok, jak go ostanio uruchomniłem na stałe, to zapachów (poza wilgocią) nie mam.
> Grunt piaszczysto/gliniasty, poziom wód gruntowych poniżej 5m, żwir nie był nawet specjalnie płukany, idea płukania ręcznego mi przeszła po przepłukaniu jakichś 5 ton. 
> To chyba kwestia szczęścia/pecha.


No to mnie pocieszyłeś  :smile: 
Już nic więcej nie jestem w stanie poprawić. Jak mi podłączą wodę to spróbuję go solidnie przepłukać. Póki co chcę go przez zimę solidnie wysuszyć.

----------


## Barth3z

> Ten zapach jakoś wyraźnie wyczuwasz? Intensywność jego spada czy bez zmian?
> Mój po uruchomieniu było czuć przez kilka dni ale tylko z nosem przy anemostacie, potem już nic. Teraz nawet jak poleży miesiące odłogiem to po odpaleniu nic nie czuć. Ostatnio przymroziło to się załączył pierwszy raz od sierpnia i nawet nikt nie wiedział o tym.


Pracuje już 3 dzień i zapach już lżejszy. Sądzę, że da się to przewentylować. W końcu żadnego goowna tam nie wrzuciłem.

----------


## Barth3z

> Wywietrzy się a teraz pomyśl o filtracji. A w zasadzie zapomnij bo i kurz i zapachy będą przezeń spokojnie przelatywać. Coś tam osiądzie ale bez szału.


Jak zacznie poprawnie działać, to sprawdzę również skuteczność filtrowania. Na wlocie do wymiennika zastosuje filtr knaałowy:

ze swobodnym dostępem do wymiany filtru. Postaram się kilka filtrów przetestować i sprawdzić czy cokolwiek osiądzie.

----------


## Barth3z

> No taką tkaninę filtracyjną powinieneś zastosować przed wymiennikiem bo jak go usyfisz to bardzo trudno potem wyczyścić.


Wymiennik będę miał z PET'a (Klingenburg'a), więc spokojnie mogę go wyczyścić choćby myjką ciśnieniową. Nie mam tutaj obaw. 
Ale na pewno sprawdzę czystość powietrza wyrzucanego ze żwirowca, bo w głównej mierze pod to go zbudowałem. Zrobię też kilka testów na filtrowanie zapachów spalenizny, rozpalając w pobliżu czerpni ognisko.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Każdy możesz czyścić co nie oznacza, że jest to łatwe. Nie o materiał chodzi a o kurz do niego przywierający i znajdujący się głęboko w wymienniku (daleko od krawędzi), gdzie w wąskich kanałach żadna myjka nie daje rady.
> No i po cholerę co tydzień bawić się w jakieś czyszczenie jak od tego są filtry (o tym z domu nie zapominaj bo więcej ciągnie kurzu niż z zewnątrz).


 Nie każdy, już są tak cienkie lamele, że rozwalić można myjką. Lepiej dbać o filtry.

----------


## Barth3z

> Każdy możesz czyścić co nie oznacza, że jest to łatwe. Nie o materiał chodzi a o kurz do niego przywierający i znajdujący się głęboko w wymienniku (daleko od krawędzi), gdzie w wąskich kanałach żadna myjka nie daje rady.
> No i po cholerę co tydzień bawić się w jakieś czyszczenie jak od tego są filtry (o tym z domu nie zapominaj bo więcej ciągnie kurzu niż z zewnątrz).


Nie no, oczywiście lepiej dać filtr niż nie dać. Szczególnie na wyrzucie powietrza z mieszkania na wymiennik. Aczkolwiek, w przypadku GWC może okazać się, że jest zbędny. Ale nie ma co gdybać, sprawdzę. 
Co do samego wymiennika, to do PET'a podobno nie przylegają żadne zabrudzenia (cokolwiek to znaczy). Wyczytałem to w karcie katalogowej tego wymiennika.

A jak to kszhu wygląda u ciebie ? Co jaki czas musisz wymieniać filtry ?

----------


## Barth3z

> .. potem dolotowy w przyp. zewn. czerpni a na końcu jeśli z GWC.


Masz rozdzielone te filtry ? Osobny filtr na czerpni powietrza bezpośrednio z zewnątrz i osobny na GWC ?

----------


## romano78

> ale ja nie pytam o jakąś teorię a tylko o konkretne przykłady ...
> robiłem kilkakrotnie próby z takimi chłodnicami i jakoś ciężko dopatrzeć się jakiejkolwiek różnicy pomiędzy jakąś dedykowaną...


Jasiek a od jakiej bryki by się nadała bo tyle tego  że niewiadomo co brac chce ja wpiąc w bufor zasilanie będzie pewnie nie mniejsze jak 20stopni

----------


## adam_mk

"a od jakiej bryki by się nadała..."
A od żadnej.
To nie ten rodzaj wymiennika, jaki potrzebny.
Nie musisz wierzyć.
Sam sprawdź.

Adam M.

----------


## kangaxx

adam od bryki też działają dobrze, trzeba wiedzieć tylko jak ugryźć

----------


## adam_mk

wstawcie jaką fotkę.

Adam M.

----------


## romano78

W juwencie za taką małą skrzyneczke  240na 210mm trzy rzędową  970 W OPÓR 5 PA chca 600zł i to chyba jeszcze trzeba obudowac jutro będe dzwonił zapytam

----------


## klaudiusz_x

*Barth3z* ten budynek z tyłu z dachem, na stodołę mi nie wygląda.
Nie jest to jakaś obora, albo chlewnia?

----------


## Barth3z

> *Barth3z* ten budynek z tyłu z dachem, na stodołę mi nie wygląda.
> Nie jest to jakaś obora, albo chlewnia?


Możliwe, ale od przynajmniej 15 lat jest nieużytkowany. Poza tym jest w dole. Sądzisz, że coś podciąga ?

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> GWC musisz "wietrzyć" cały rok i nie będzie na straty a pleśń zniknie . Tyle że cały system wentylacji stanie się mniej wydajny w okresach przejściowych a by-pass czerpni zbędny


Mój wietrzyłem od lutego do września czy początku pażdziernika zeszłego roku.
Brak poprawy. Jedynie komary się wyprowadziły i wysuszyłem kanały z dołu.
Od przeszło roku nie wentyluję. GWC kisi się we własnym sosie.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Jeśli zdobędę baterie do mojego łazika, może w niedzielę sprawdzę stan wizualny.
Ostatnio w lipcu sprawdzałem pleśń na wylocie, bez zmian.
Ciekawe jak teraz to wygląda.

----------


## Piczman

Wydaje mi się że okres zimowy załatwił by sprawę, ale nie wiem co było by dalej .
Brakuje mi doświadczenia z takim gwc .

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Jutro lub w niedzielę wraca do mnie ozonator.
W piwnicy mam kanał wylotowy trochę zastawiony, nie chcę wpuszczać tego syfu do domu, a mam trochę innej roboty.
Jeśli znajdę czas, poprzestawiam graty i oknem wypuszczę wylot z GWC na zewnątrz i znów zacznę ozonować.
Jednak najpierw łazik, a to trochę czasu zajmuje.

----------


## szczukot

No tak na logikę, ostre przymrozki, włączyć mega wentylację aby się GWC nie nadążyło ogrzać i wybić tam wszystko  :smile: 

Fantom

----------


## Barth3z

Dziś - po tygodniu od uruchomienia - zapach jest już mało wyczuwalny. Wydaje się, że będzie dobrze.

----------


## jasiek71

> "a od jakiej bryki by się nadała..."
> A od żadnej.
> To nie ten rodzaj wymiennika, jaki potrzebny.
> Nie musisz wierzyć.
> Sam sprawdź.
> 
> Adam M.


widzę że "nie bo nie"... :big grin: 
napisz konkretnie co się nie nadaje ...
w samochodowej mamy "kanały wodne i lamele" a w tej specjalnej dedykowanej "kanały wodne i lamele"... :cool:

----------


## adam_mk

Porównaj sobie powierzchnie lamel.

Adam M.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Dziś - po tygodniu od uruchomienia - zapach jest już mało wyczuwalny. Wydaje się, że będzie dobrze.


Bardzo dobrze.
Tylko cały czas go wietrz.

U mnie dalej smrodki.
Czerpnia zewnętrzna non stop otwarta, wewnętrzna rura w piwnicy była okresowa zakrywana reklamówką. Nie pamiętam ile to trwało.
W każdym bądź razie od lipca lub sierpnia znów jest w piwnicy otwarta.
Następuje grawitacyjny obieg powietrza, zaciąga powietrze z piwnicy, wyrzuca czerpnią. Widać to po płomieniu zapalniczki.
Latem chyba był obieg odwrotny.

----------


## jasiek71

> Porównaj sobie powierzchnie lamel.
> 
> Adam M.


samochodowe są gęściejsze ... :yes:

----------


## adam_mk

Sugerujesz wizytę u okulisty?
 :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## jasiek71

czyli jak zwykle...
"nie bo nie..." :big grin:

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Relacja z mojego GWC.
Kanał wylotowy, tz część która wychodzi do piwnicy.
Filmiki z dzisiejszego dnia.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFno...ature=youtu.be

Kanał dolotowy od czerpni:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dqjA...ature=youtu.be

Max-y z lewej, z tej strony w trakcie pracy dolatuje powietrze.
GWC nie wyntylowane mechaniczne od września lub października zeszłego roku.
Czerpnia w tym czasie pozostawała zawsze otwarta. Wyrzut w piwnicy był przez jakiś czas owinięty reklamówką. Od chyba sierpnia otwarty.
Występuje grawitacyjny przepływ powietrza.
Smrodek standardowo.
Wczoraj włączyłem wentylator na minutę, było mocno czuć. Dziś, kiedy kręciłem filmiki, na chwile odwrócił się przepływ i zaciągło do piwnicy.
Być może jutro uda mi się wyprowadzić kanał z piwnicy na zewnątrz i znowu włącze wentylator.

----------


## wbbmzg

może głupie pytanie - czym wypełniacie pętle rur w gwc1? wodą no nie? czy może glikolem - wychodzą ogromne objętości (jak na glikol oczywiście)
rurka niebieska 32mm ma 800litrów/100m

Chcę zakopać jedną pętlę 150m na głębokości 2-2,5m przy okazji kopania rozprowadzenia deszczówki

----------


## szczukot

Lepiej to przelicz jeszcze raz. Bo tak na oko to wychodzi, że chcesz wlać 8 L na 1 m bieżący !

Fantom

----------


## wbbmzg

przecinek w tą czy w tą jak to mawiał mój kolega, który odszedł na emeryturę  :big lol: 

oczywiście, że 80litrów na 100m

----------


## wbbmzg

to w takim razie druga część pytania - czy na tej głębokości (2-2,5m) potrzebny jest glikol?

----------


## szczukot

To nie chodzi o głębokość. Chcesz aby ci zamarzł np w nagrzewnicy ?

Fantom

----------


## wbbmzg

słusznie  :eek:

----------


## miloszenko

Czy ktos moze sie wypowiedziec na teamt uzycia artykulu z linka jako wejscia czerpni GWC z PVC fi 160?

Polaczyc by sie dalo latwo, ale jak tam wcisnac pod uszczlke rury jakis filtr?

Sa jakies skrzyneczki PVC na filtry?

Link tutaj:

http://www.akcesoria-dachowe.eu/wywi...acyjny-pp.html

----------


## romanik99

czy przy rurowym gwc woda gruntowa jest problemem? u mnie jest ona na 140. a jakby zrobił rurowy z 2x fi 110 pvc pomarańczowych , pozakładał wszystkie złączki dokładnie na uszczelkach i czerpnia też byłaby szczelna z rury fi 200 zakorkowana od spodu systemowym korkiem. czy ma to jakiś sens, czy woda gruntowa i tak tam jakoś wpłynie

----------


## adam_mk

Woda zwykle jest problemem.
Obejrzyj sobie te złączki...
Są robione "na szczelność od środka".

Adam M.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> pvc pomarańczowych


  Badano te rury w PZH i zostały wykluczone do zastosowań wentylacyjnych.

----------


## bob_budownik

No i klops!
Inaczej tą energie z wody po domem możesz wyciągnąć

----------


## vega1

> Badano te rury w PZH i zostały wykluczone do zastosowań wentylacyjnych.


tom se narobił  :big grin: 
Ponad 30metrów rury fi 200 pomarańczowej jako GWC  :tongue:

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> tom se narobił 
> Ponad 30metrów rury fi 200 pomarańczowej jako GWC


 Gruntowe wymienniki ciepła do wentylacji czy pomp ciepła to historia i nie ma co do tego wracać. A;e sonie można robić nieekonomiczne i niezdrowe rozwiązania. Ja wykonuję to innym, więc nie mogę się na tym nie znać.

----------


## Barth3z

> Gruntowe wymienniki ciepła do wentylacji czy pomp ciepła to historia i nie ma co do tego wracać. A;e sonie można robić nieekonomiczne i niezdrowe rozwiązania. Ja wykonuję to innym, więc nie mogę się na tym nie znać.


Tak, bo ty sprzedasz reku z grzałką za 5-6k i po sprawie.
Ja za pół tej ceny zrobię reku z GWC.

----------


## nydar

> Gruntowe wymienniki ciepła do wentylacji czy pomp ciepła to historia i nie ma co do tego wracać. A;e sonie można robić nieekonomiczne i niezdrowe rozwiązania. Ja wykonuję to innym, więc nie mogę się na tym nie znać.


Pan twierdzi ,że historia a ja ,że przyszłość. Ciekawe kto z nas ma  rację.

----------


## darekdl

Jaką znacie najstarszą instalację GWC z rur kanalizacyjnych PVC?
Kto z forum użytkuje takie rozwiązanie najdłużej?


Przepraszam, może było w temacie ale niestety nie jestem w stanie teraz tego wyłapać.

----------


## jasiek71

moja instalacja ma bodajże pięć lat...

----------


## elemele

> moja instalacja ma bodajże pięć lat...


Zastanawiałeś się nad reku własnej roboty?
Wymiennik można dostać za 6-7 stówek. Dołożysz trochę i będziesz mieć książkową WM  :big tongue:

----------


## elemele

*jasiek71*, jak wentylujesz obecnie?
Jeden nawiew jak u nydara? Czy standardowo?

----------


## Vld

Właśnie będę się brał za wentylację "we własnym domu"
Wymiennik krzyżowy w obudowie 400m3 spadek ciśnienia 35 Pa
Dwa wentylatory 150 TT dwubiegowe z dorobionym trzecim poprzez połączenie szeregowe obu wentylatorów na niższym biegu.
Dwie skrzynki rozdzielcze 150 - 125x5 przewody elastyczne flex 125 po ok 5m 
Pytanie - na jaki przepływ można by liczyć w takiej instalacji przy założeni, że same wentylatory w szeregu (17W) dają po ok 160-170m3 każdy.
Wentylatory standardowo jeden nawiewny drugi wywiewny. Czerpnia na strychu, wyrzut ponad pokrycie dachowe kominkiem.

----------


## jasiek71

> *jasiek71*, jak wentylujesz obecnie?
> Jeden nawiew jak u nydara? Czy standardowo?


standardowo...
z jednym centralnym nawiewem miałem przez jeden sezon, ze względu na chęć "dokręcenia" do WM rekuperatora trzeba było wrócić do układu standardowego...
mam zrobiony na strychu ogromny wymiennik przeciwprądowy typu rura w rurze ale jeszcze do końca nie skończony bo nie ocieplony...( z braku czasu jak to u mnie... :cool:  )
czy będzie dobry to nie wiem, miałem taki pomysł to zrobiłem...

----------


## jasiek71

> Dwa wentylatory 150 TT dwubiegowe z dorobionym trzecim poprzez połączenie szeregowe obu wentylatorów na niższym biegu.


a czemu nie sterujesz np. tym...
http://allegro.pl/regulator-obrotow-...909122991.html

----------


## Vld

> a czemu nie sterujesz np. tym...
> http://allegro.pl/regulator-obrotow-...909122991.html


To najprawdopodobniej sterowanie fazowe, czyli nie wiele mniejszy pobór prądu i ogrom zakłóceń. Mam w sterowniku od PC możliwość sterować grupowo, ale jeszcze się zastanawiam czy integrować rekuperator ze sterownikiem PC. Najprościej będzie jednak trójszyjny regulator prędkości, było by ty odpowiednio 17/60/120 W
Odmrażanie na presostacie i czasówce do wyłączenia jednego z wentyli, a jak będzie w praktyce to się okaże po pierwszych próbach.

----------


## jasiek71

> To najprawdopodobniej sterowanie fazowe, czyli nie wiele mniejszy pobór prądu i ogrom zakłóceń.


ARW to normalny transformator ...
mam takie sterowanie od kilku sezonów, na pierwszym biegu obydwa wentylatory VENTS TT200 razem biorą ok. 35w łącznie ze sterowaniem więc o jakim poborze ty piszesz...
to samo z zakłóceniami....???

----------


## Vld

o sterowaniu fazowym triakiem. 
z transformatorem na jedno wyjdzie co z  przełącznikiem, no może bez strat na transformatorze.
Co z oporami? Będzie tam ze 100m3/h, czy dużo mniej?

----------


## jasiek71

> Co z oporami? Będzie tam ze 100m3/h, czy dużo mniej?


100m3 to popchasz praktycznie byle czym jeżeli instalacja jest przewidziana na większe wydajności...
takie wentylatory jak podajesz robią ok. 70-80m3/h na pierwszym biegu takiego ARW jaki podlinkowałem...
1- 70v
2- 85v
3- 105v
4- 145v
5- 230v
łatwo sobie dopasować jak nie pójdzie na 1 to można sobie dać 2 i złapiesz te 100m3/h

----------


## Vld

W zasadzie i 100 nie jest jakąś koniecznie wymaganą wartością. Na noc do spania 70m3 też  powinno wystarczyć. ARW na razie nie wydaje się konieczny, ale dz za propozycje, może przyda się przy innych rozwiązaniach.

----------


## romano78

> standardowo...
> z jednym centralnym nawiewem miałem przez jeden sezon, ze względu na chęć "dokręcenia" do WM rekuperatora trzeba było wrócić do układu standardowego...
> mam zrobiony na strychu ogromny wymiennik przeciwprądowy typu rura w rurze ale jeszcze do końca nie skończony bo nie ocieplony...( z braku czasu jak to u mnie... )
> czy będzie dobry to nie wiem, miałem taki pomysł to zrobiłem...


Też myślałem o zrobieniu takiego wymiennika rura w rurze na strychu bo mam tam sporo miejsca zrobienia  standardowego gwc w ziemi już nie mam możliwości w tej chwili na wyżutni będzie ok. 6stopni można by co z tego jeszcze odzyskac tylko co z zamarzaniem takiego wymiennika w węwnętrznej rurze trza by zrobic wyrzutnie a zewnętrzną czerpac świeże powietrze zrobic ewentualnie spad na zewnątrz aby skropliny skapywały na zewnątrz tyko jak będzie wiatr może je zawiewac na elewacje przy takiej temperaturze jak obecnie może byc ok. ale przy mrozach raczej czarno to widze może cała rura zamarznąc

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Jakieś 2 tygodnie temu ponownie włączyłem moje śmierdzące GWC.
Tym razem podłączyłem go pod czasowy regulator.
Na czerpni, licząc od zewnątrz wstawiłem ozonator 7000mg z własnym wentylatorem, później już w samej czerpni wentylator 280m3/h.
Czas pracy ustawiony na pół godzimy, pół godziny off i znów pół godziny. Dodatkowo w ciągu dnia, jeden cykl pracy wydłużyłem do 1,5h.
Około 13h pracy z ozonatorem, 11h przerwy na dobę. W trybie off grawitacyjny obieg powietrza.
Efekty po 12 dniach?
*Żadne*
Jak capiało, tak capi. Bardziej ziemią, tak mi się wydaje.
Od wczoraj w piwnicy worek foliowy na wyrzutni by nie truć chałupy..

----------


## romano78

Czyli najpewniejsze jest glikolowe a potem rurowe z jedną nitką zawsze można szlałfem przepłukac czy przeciągnąc jaką szczote

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Czyli najpewniejsze jest glikolowe a potem rurowe z jedną nitką zawsze można szlałfem przepłukac czy przeciągnąc jaką szczote


 Najtańsza i działająca jest klimatyzacja. Żadne gwc jej nie dorówna, ani ceną ani zużyciem ani komfortem.

----------


## jasiek71

> Najtańsza i działająca jest klimatyzacja. Żadne gwc jej nie dorówna, ani ceną ani zużyciem ani komfortem.


a jak ktoś nie chce mieć "suszarki" nad głową w salonie...?
GWC chłodzi mi a przy okazji wentyluje chałupę w lecie i nawet nie wiem że pracuje to teraz co...?
mam sobie jeszcze jakieś "kuromysło" na ścianie powiesić aby było inaczej...?

----------


## romano78

Moim zdaniem jeśli gwc to tylko przeciw zamarzaniu wymiennika bo mam w rej chwili z tym problem a najtańszą klimą są rolety zewnętrzne przynajmniej u mnie to działa ,ale podbudowa pod kostke 50cm kamienia utwardzona 500kg zagęszczarką  trza by ryc z 15mb ale trawka jeszcze nie posiana na upartego dało by rade zrobic PRZEKONA MNIE KTO,
Miałem sie wpinac z nagrzewnicą w bufor który tylko w części jest używany do cwu bo dom grzeje bezpośrednio gazem ale obok stoi śmieciuch 22kw  i cała piwnica drewna nie tknięta od dwóch lat bo chyba jestem leń i nie chce mi się palic

----------


## jasiek71

> Moim zdaniem jeśli gwc to tylko przeciw zamarzaniu wymiennika bo mam w rej chwili z tym problem a najtańszą klimą są rolety zewnętrzne przynajmniej u mnie to działa ,ale podbudowa pod kostke 50cm kamienia utwardzona 500kg zagęszczarką  trza by ryc z 15mb ale trawka jeszcze nie posiana na upartego dało by rade zrobic PRZEKONA MNIE KTO,
> Miałem sie wpinac z nagrzewnicą w bufor który tylko w części jest używany do cwu bo dom grzeje bezpośrednio gazem ale obok stoi śmieciuch 22kw  i cała piwnica drewna nie tknięta od dwóch lat bo chyba jestem leń i nie chce mi się palic


jeżeli tylko do zabezpieczenia rekuperatora to najtaniej i najekonomiczniej jest dać nagrzewnicę elektryczną wstępną i sterować np. takim sterownikiem...
http://allegro.pl/regulator-sterowni...869759905.html
ustawisz sobie na np. 0* i układ będzie pilnował aby na wlocie do centrali nie było poniżej 0*, w praktyce to jest ok. -5* kiedy zaczyna się coś dziać z wymiennikiem ale to też zależy od sprawności całej WM...

----------


## nydar

> Najtańsza i działająca jest klimatyzacja. Żadne gwc jej nie dorówna, ani ceną ani zużyciem ani komfortem.


Fakt nie dorówna w relacji cena-efekt. U mnie GWC + przystawka daje zimą( ale dopiero w marcu) nie mniej jak 15oC . Hand made może z 2500PLN wyjdzie. W relacji cena-efekt z GWC długo nic nie będzie miało szansy.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Fakt nie dorówna w relacji cena-efekt. U mnie GWC + przystawka daje zimą( ale dopiero w marcu) nie mniej jak 15oC . Hand made może z 2500PLN wyjdzie. W relacji cena-efekt z GWC długo nic nie będzie miało szansy.


 Ale to odosobniony przypadek. 
 Normalnie gwc nie grzeje i nie chłodzi, wymaga sporych wentylatorów i drogich kanałów z atestem. 
Nie opłaca się nawet za 2.5zł . 2500 zł to już tylko hobbista może wydać .
 Dziś w sklepie maksymalny chwilowy pobór Toshiby to 120W wewnątrz 22 st.C - ogrzewanie w podłodze się nie włączało.

----------


## kangaxx

> Najtańsza i działająca jest klimatyzacja. Żadne gwc jej nie dorówna, ani ceną ani zużyciem ani komfortem.


gwc służy do zmniejszenia amplitudy t. wejściowej a nie do grzania chłodzenia czy do wiązania krawatów albo kopania grządek

----------


## nydar

Grzeje zimą i chłodzi latem .Przy stosownej średnicy nie wymaga wentylatorów,a więc jest niezależne czy śnieg zwalił kable,czy nie. Ma wadę . Ale o niej Szanowny Pan wie. Nie idzie kupić na Bartyckiej . Można w każdym składzie budowlanym.
Ja bym Szanownemu Panu radził pobrać próbkę powietrza z Bartyckiej i z prowincji ,przepuszczoną przez ruręPCV. Zakładzik zrobimy które powietrze będzie mniej szkodliwe.

----------


## nydar

> gwc służy do zmniejszenia amplitudy t. wejściowej a nie do grzania chłodzenia czy do wiązania krawatów albo kopania grządek


Kwestia interpretacji,ale skoro zimą przy -20oC daje + 5oC to grzeje. Latem przy +35oC daje 18oC to chłodzi .Spadek,wzrost temperatury wymaga  odpowiednio chłodzenia-grzania.

----------


## romano78

> jeżeli tylko do zabezpieczenia rekuperatora to najtaniej i najekonomiczniej jest dać nagrzewnicę elektryczną wstępną i sterować np. takim sterownikiem...
> http://allegro.pl/regulator-sterowni...869759905.html
> ustawisz sobie na np. 0* i układ będzie pilnował aby na wlocie do centrali nie było poniżej 0*, w praktyce to jest ok. -5* kiedy zaczyna się coś dziać z wymiennikiem ale to też zależy od sprawności całej WM...


No ale gaz jest tańszy od prądu ,bufor mam wężownica solarna w buforze jest nagrzewnice mam ze szrotu za pare złotych zostaje pompka i jakiś sterownik co by utrzymywał 0stopni i tu widze największy problem.Pozatym lubie bardzo majsterkowac Bufor zrobiłem własnymi rękami tyle się naskrecałem tych wężownic i miałbym z nich nie korzystac solar tarasowy też tymi rękami i ty mi każesz wsadzic tam grzałe po kim jak po kim ale po tobie to sie tego nie spodziewałem

----------


## jasiek71

> i ty mi każesz wsadzic tam grzałe po kim jak po kim ale po tobie to sie tego nie spodziewałem


he he...
przelicz sobie ile ta "grzała" pobiera energii przy 100m3/h i np. -10* na zewnątrz aby utrzymać np. -5* na wejściu do rekuperatora a potem sobie pisz te swoje wywody...
sprawdź sobie też ile czasu( liczonego w godzinach...) w przeciągu całego sezonu grzewczego występują takie temperatury zewnętrzne które powodują jakieś zakłócenia w działaniu centrali wentylacyjnej...
jak dla mnie to możesz sobie podłączać i budować co tylko ci przyjdzie do głowy tylko najpierw sprawdź z czym tak naprawdę się mierzysz i jakim kosztem chcesz to osiągnąć...

----------


## Barth3z

> Normalnie gwc nie grzeje i nie chłodzi,


Tylko reguluje temperaturę  :wink: 




> wymaga sporych wentylatorów


Spokojnie wystarczą te co są w reku.




> i drogich kanałów z atestem.


Nie koniecznie. Można żwirowca zbudować z taniego kamienia (również z atestem).




> W zasadzie i 100 nie jest jakąś koniecznie wymaganą wartością. Na noc do spania 70m3 też  powinno wystarczyć. ARW na razie nie wydaje się konieczny, ale dz za propozycje, może przyda się przy innych rozwiązaniach.


70m3 na sypialnie czy na cały dom ? Jeśli na cały dom, to ile z tego będzie dmuchane do sypialni ?

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Podaję dane z mojego śmierdzącego max-owca.
Pomiar wykonany dziś po zmierzchu.

GWC czasem puszczam grawitacyjnie.
Generalnie jest nieużywane, zafoliowane od strony piwnicy.
Test wykonany na odwróconym biegu, czyli zaciąga z piwnicy i wylot przez czerpnie.




> Włączyłem wentylator i lecę z termometrem.
> Po odczekaniu stosownego czasu, czyli kilku minut, wyciągam i patrzę 4*C.
> Po godzinie pracy ustabilizowało się na prawie 4,5*C.
> W piwnicy +1*C powietrza po dokonaniu drugiego pomiaru.
> Piwnica nieogrzewana, dach nieocieplony.
> Grzeję tylko parter elektrycznie by utrzymać plusowe temperatury.

----------


## MatixL

Planuję GGWC 2 x 150 metrów  i do tego nagrzewnicę kanałową przed reku. ( zrezygnowałem z rurowego z powodu zagrożenia grzybem.wilgocią) Mam pytanie odnośnie szerokości wykopu. Planuje ułożyć rury 1,5 metra pod ziemią. Jakiej szerokości muszę zrobić wykop dla ułożenia w spiralę a jakiej szerokości dla ułożenia liniowo. Czy ułożenie liniowe ma zasadność ? Wiadomo większe koszty koparki ale to nie są kolosalne kwoty. GGWC ma mi podnosić temperaturę na czerpni przed reku głównie przy dużych mrozach. 
Przy ułożeniu w spirale jaki odstęp pomiędzy brzegiem pętli a powrotem ?

----------


## Barth3z

> zrezygnowałem z rurowego z powodu zagrożenia grzybem.wilgocią


Gdzie takie głupoty wyczytałeś ?

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Planuję GGWC 2 x 150 metrów  i do tego nagrzewnicę kanałową przed reku. ( zrezygnowałem z rurowego z powodu zagrożenia grzybem.wilgocią) Mam pytanie odnośnie szerokości wykopu. Planuje ułożyć rury 1,5 metra pod ziemią. Jakiej szerokości muszę zrobić wykop dla ułożenia w spiralę a jakiej szerokości dla ułożenia liniowo. Czy ułożenie liniowe ma zasadność ? Wiadomo większe koszty koparki ale to nie są kolosalne kwoty. GGWC ma mi podnosić temperaturę na czerpni przed reku głównie przy dużych mrozach. 
> Przy ułożeniu w spirale jaki odstęp pomiędzy brzegiem pętli a powrotem ?


 Jaką centralę Pan do tych prawie 3kW planuje ? Nagrzewnice tej mocy, mają spore opory, no i trzeba 600m3/h przy minimum 200Pa!

----------


## MatixL

na tym forum między innymi jest kilka przypadków wilgoci w rurach lub smrodku ze żwirowego( błędy wykonawcze ? ). Dlatego myślę o glikolowym. Poza tym chciałbym mieć te pętle jako dodatkową rezerwę na pompę ciepła gdyby zaistniała potrzeba powiększenia DZ.
Adam pisał że wystarczy 2 x 100m ale dorzuce po 50. Centrala 400m3/h - wiem że nagrzewnice mają opory jest to logiczne ale kupa ludzi  użytkuje i sobie chwali.

----------


## Barth3z

> na tym forum między innymi jest kilka przypadków wilgoci w rurach lub smrodku ze żwirowego( błędy wykonawcze ? ). Dlatego myślę o glikolowym. Poza tym chciałbym mieć te pętle jako dodatkową rezerwę na pompę ciepła gdyby zaistniała potrzeba powiększenia DZ.
> Adam pisał że wystarczy 2 x 100m ale dorzuce po 50. Centrala 400m3/h - wiem że nagrzewnice mają opory jest to logiczne ale kupa ludzi  użytkuje i sobie chwali.


Napisałeś o grzybie w rurowcu. Z czymś takim się jeszcze nie spotkałem.
Co do wilgoci w GWC to coś naturalnego. Podczas upałów to wiadra wody będą się tam wykraplać. W zimie natomiast będzie sucho. Musisz poczytać troszkę więcej o GWC.
A Brzeczkowskiego czytaj z przymrużeniem oka.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> na tym forum między innymi jest kilka przypadków wilgoci w rurach lub smrodku ze żwirowego( błędy wykonawcze ? ). Dlatego myślę o glikolowym. Poza tym chciałbym mieć te pętle jako dodatkową rezerwę na pompę ciepła gdyby zaistniała potrzeba powiększenia DZ.
> Adam pisał że wystarczy 2 x 100m ale dorzuce po 50. Centrala 400m3/h - wiem że nagrzewnice mają opory jest to logiczne ale kupa ludzi  użytkuje i sobie chwali.


 Nie spotkałem nikogo kto sobie chwali, poza tymi co sobie montowali, ale oni sami siebie przekonują, że dobrze zrobili. Montowałem gwc od 1990m do 2010, wtedy było to najlepsze rozwiązanie na chłodzenie. Z tym, że dalekie od "zadowolenia" . 

 centrala 400m3/h nic nie mówi, ważne przy jakim sprężu. Są centrale nawet 800m3/h które 3kW chłodnica praktycznie zatrzyma.

----------


## nydar

Panie Tomaszu . Należy rozgraniczyć stan i świadomość izolowania w 2010 i obecnie.  GWC wtedy nie mogło być dalekie od zadowolenia,jak Pan Pisze,w funkcji chłodzenia. GWC dawało w tej funkcji nic. Teraz ,jak ludzie izolują 20,30cm ,w dachu jeszcze więcej,mają potrójne szyby i potrafią je chronić przed bezpośrednim promieniow, GWC jest idealnym ,pasywnym systemem chłodzenia.

----------


## perm

> Planuję GGWC 2 x 150 metrów  i do tego nagrzewnicę kanałową przed reku. ( zrezygnowałem z rurowego z powodu zagrożenia grzybem.wilgocią) Mam pytanie odnośnie szerokości wykopu. Planuje ułożyć rury 1,5 metra pod ziemią. Jakiej szerokości muszę zrobić wykop dla ułożenia w spiralę a jakiej szerokości dla ułożenia liniowo. Czy ułożenie liniowe ma zasadność ? Wiadomo większe koszty koparki ale to nie są kolosalne kwoty. GGWC ma mi podnosić temperaturę na czerpni przed reku głównie przy dużych mrozach. 
> Przy ułożeniu w spirale jaki odstęp pomiędzy brzegiem pętli a powrotem ?


Nie spotkałem sie tu na forum z pozytywna opinią na temat GWC glikolowego. Jest natomiast sporo takich w których opisuje się je jako nie spełniające oczekiwań. Raczej wyrzucone pieniądze.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Panie Tomaszu . Należy rozgraniczyć stan i świadomość izolowania w 2010 i obecnie.  GWC wtedy nie mogło być dalekie od zadowolenia,jak Pan Pisze,w funkcji chłodzenia. GWC dawało w tej funkcji nic. Teraz ,jak ludzie izolują 20,30cm ,w dachu jeszcze więcej,mają potrójne szyby i potrafią je chronić przed bezpośrednim promieniow, GWC jest idealnym ,pasywnym systemem chłodzenia.


 I w 2014 gwc u nikogo nie działało.



> GWC jest idealnym ,pasywnym systemem chłodzenia.


 Tu się z Panem zgadzam .  Tylko że ja nie toleruję pasywnych systemów, bo one są zupełnie nieskuteczne i nie komfortowe, zwłaszcza w domach o małych potrzebach, gdzie jest ważna precyzja.

----------


## Barth3z

> Panie Tomaszu . Należy rozgraniczyć stan i świadomość izolowania w 2010 i obecnie.  GWC wtedy nie mogło być dalekie od zadowolenia,jak Pan Pisze,w funkcji chłodzenia. GWC dawało w tej funkcji nic. Teraz ,jak ludzie izolują 20,30cm ,w dachu jeszcze więcej,mają potrójne szyby i potrafią je chronić przed bezpośrednim promieniow, GWC jest idealnym ,pasywnym systemem chłodzenia.


Pięknie to ująłeś. W 100% się zgadzam.

----------


## MatixL

wniosek z wypowiedzi nasuwa się jeden. Dla ogrzania powietrza w zimie przed rekuperatorem nie opłaca się budować ggwc i wstawiać wymiennika/nagrzewnicy wodnej/ przed reku na czerpni. To co jest lepsze płacić za prąd który użyje grzałka czy olać grzałkę i niech się wymiennik zamraża i rozmraża przez wyłączanie nawiewu ?  
Mimo że teraz piszecie że nie opłacalne to wystarczy przeczytać kilka pierwszych stron tego wątku i tam ludzie piszą że mają ggwc z nagrzewnicą kanałową i podnosi im temperatury zimą a latem obniża. A mi tylko o to chodzi. Nie ważne czy koszt się zwróci po 10 czy po 30 latach. Ważne żeby komfort był duży i grzałka nie zjadała prądu w drogich taryfach.

----------


## Jarszcz

Centrala  z GGWC, aktualne, aktualizowane pomiary w domu jednego z inwestorów. http://pomiary.comair.pl/index.php?page=start2
Świeżo podłączone, także poprawki jeszcze będą - wartości "wejście/wyjście glikolu" są zakłócone, bo zostały podpięte przy miedzianych zaworach. Również czerpnia pokazuje o około 2-3 C za dużo. 
Instalacja wykonana niecały rok temu.
Można na bieżaco obserwować i wyciągać wnioski.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Woda wodociągowa u mnie ma obecnie 5*C.
Nieużywane GWC daje 4,5*C o czym pisałem parę postów wcześniej.

PS.
U mnie grzmi i błyska, chyba będzie burza.

----------


## jasiek71

> PS.
> U mnie grzmi i błyska, chyba będzie burza.


my "szuflujemy" już trzeci raz dzisiaj ...
a w telewizorni mówili że gdzieniegdzie mogą być drobne opady śniegu... :roll eyes:

----------


## Barth3z

> my "szuflujemy" już trzeci raz dzisiaj ...
> a w telewizorni mówili że gdzieniegdzie mogą być drobne opady śniegu...


a u mnie zero śniegu... Na jutro zapowiadają 9oC  :smile:

----------


## gentoonx

> ...Podczas upałów to wiadra wody będą się tam wykraplać....


No, teraz to pojechałeś po bandzie  :wink:

----------


## Barth3z

> No, teraz to pojechałeś po bandzie


A dokładniej ok. litr na godzinę.

----------


## Tomek B..

> Nie spotkałem sie tu na forum z pozytywna opinią na temat GWC glikolowego. Jest natomiast sporo takich w których opisuje się je jako nie spełniające oczekiwań. Raczej wyrzucone pieniądze.


Dlatego kiedy zapadła decyzja dotycząca gwc od razu założyłem, że będzie także dz dla niedużej gruntowej pompy ciepła. Ostatniego lata, chłodu z gwc wystarczyło na 2 tygodnie (200m wymiennika liniowego 32mm, dom 168m2, centrala jan-gaz 500 E5). Jak na razie wychładzam wymiennik i grzeję przy tym chałupę. Najniższa zanotowana temperatura na wymienniku +4 stC (powrót 0stC). Przy tym działa także gwc dla wentylacji w trybie auto. Kiedy przyjdą temperatury w granicach 10st, zmienię w tryb on, przez co dz będzie już się regenerować, zmniejszając przy tym temperaturę przed rekuperatorem, przez co sprawność wymiennika rekuperatora będzie większa. Skłaniam się nawet do zmiany trybu pracy gwc na on przez cały czas a całą resztę pozostawić wymiennikowi rekuperatora i automatycznemu sterowaniu. Najbliższe lato pokaże jak będzie to wszystko działać. W odwodzie zawsze mam jeszcze podgrzewanie wody w basenie dla dzieciaków. Mam swoją wodę i nie oszczędzam :smile: .
W takim układzie uzupełniania się systemu grzewczego i chłodniczego, z wentylacyjnym włącznie widzę sens zainwestowanych pieniędzy. Inwestowanie pieniędzy w sam system gwc można raczej uznać za mało skuteczny do efektów jaki daje.
W planach caly czas 50 rur próżniowego kolektora słonecznego z rur 70mm z bezpośrednim przepływem, które będzie podłączone bezpośrednio pod wymiennik gruntowy w celu jego regeneracji. Mam tylko dylemat jak ogarnąć miesiące kiedy będzie potrzebne chłodzenie i będę musiał zrezygnować z regeneracji wymiennika gruntowego, co zrobić z tym ciepłem? Można na różne sposoby, choćby i grzać c.w.u. ( mam w końcu wolną wężownicę w zbiorniku c.o.+c.w.u.), jednak wiąże się to już z automatyką solarną a tego chciałbym już uniknąć, tym bardziej że planuję zasilanie pompki obiegowej glikolu 12V lub 24V z panela pv.To ma na celu zwiększenie wydajności kolektorów dzięki ich pracy na niskich temperaturach, max 15st C. Pompka cyrkulacyjna będzie pracowała na ile tylko pozwoli na rozruch panel pv, a więc cały  dzień, przez co temperatura na kolektorach będzie stała i zbliżona do temperatur wymiennika gruntowego, bez zmartwien o temperatury stagnacji, czy też starzenie glikolu, ze względu na wysokie temperatury.
Rozważania także podjęte na temat dodatkowej chłodnicy na wyrzutni rekuperatora w celu regeneracji dz.

 Ale to wszystko dopiero w planach....

----------


## Barth3z

Czy była już w tym wątku debata nad sensem całorocznej pracy GWC ?

Jeśli nie, to pytam  :smile:  Co i ile tracimy przy pracy ciągłej GWC ? bo skoro (podobno) GWC nie jest w stanie się wychłodzić, to i nie jest w stanie się podgrzać.

Ale ...
Czy utrzymując do upałów nie odpalane i "wychłodzone" po okresie grzewczym GWC coś zyskamy ? Można liczyć na kilka stopni niższą temperaturę nawiewu względem tego samego GWC, ale pracującego non stop ?
To samo pytanie tyczy się zimy. Czy wyłączone GWC po upalnym lecie potrafi utrzymać ciepło do sezonu minusowych temperatur ? O ile oC możemy mieć wówczas wyższą temp. nawiewu po przejściu przez takie nieużywane GWC ? I przede wszystkim pytanie: jak długo będziemy mieć taki cieplejszy nawiew ? Godzinę, dzień, tydzień czy miesiąc ?

A pytam, bo nie chce mi się robić czerpni powietrza z zewnątrz i przepustnicy. Nie mówiąc już o sterowaniu ...  :smile:

----------


## Tomek B..

Myśle, że całą pracę można zostawić dla rekuperatora i spłaszczać amplitudę temperatur zewnetrznych do tych panujących w gruncie - oczywiście z automatycznym sterowaniem. Trzeba liczyć się z dodatkowym kosztem energii, czy to na pompe obiegową, czy też na dodatkowe obciażenie wentylatora nawiewu. Niemniej jednak automatyczne sterowanie jest po to aby używać odpowiedniej funkcji w razie potrzeb.

----------


## Spawos

pytanie panowie  mam 2 szamba srednica 140 , jedno 6 m glebokie   i 7 m   i chcemy je zasypac tylko zstanawiam sie czy nie dac tam rurowca w  formie  U-U i polaczone  razem ,z podlaczeniem do domu mial by jakies 30m ,   bedzie zasypane w betonowych kregach i czy to bedzie dzialac???? jest sens tego robienia rury fi200 albo 160  ,

----------


## Tomek B..

Jeśli jasiek zaproponował to robić :smile:

----------


## Barth3z

> Myśle, że całą pracę można zostawić dla rekuperatora i spłaszczać amplitudę temperatur zewnetrznych do tych panujących w gruncie - oczywiście z automatycznym sterowaniem.


Właśnie o to chodzi, żeby niczym nie sterować. Po co ?




> Trzeba liczyć się z dodatkowym kosztem energii ... na dodatkowe obciażenie wentylatora nawiewu.


Mam wentylatory prądu stałego, gdzie przy maksymalnych obrotach ciągnąc po 40W. O ile zatem wzrośnie obciążenie dla wentylatora dla pracy ciągłej GWC ? Z 10W maksymalnie.




> Niemniej jednak automatyczne sterowanie jest po to aby używać odpowiedniej funkcji w razie potrzeb.


Jedyną funkcję jaką będę potrzebował to pokręcenie wentylacji przy imprezie lub intensywnym gotowaniu. Do tego nie potrzeba sterowania. Wystarczą potencjometry.

Po co zatem ludzie utrudniają sobie życie z tym sterowaniem ?

Aaa... bypass można jedynie zastosować na upalne dni. Żeby nie szło przez wymiennik. Ot całe sterowanie, które mogę ze dwa, trzy razy w roku wykonać ręcznie  :smile:

----------


## jasiek71

> Jeśli jasiek zaproponował to robić


co robić...??? :Confused:

----------


## Barth3z

> co robić...???


jak żyć ???

----------


## jasiek71

u mnie jest GWC na okrągło pędzone... :smile: 
a wentylacja sama zwiększa wydajność jak się coś gotuje czy jak jest za gorąco w lecie... :big tongue:

----------


## Barth3z

> u mnie jest GWC na okrągło pędzone...


No to piknie.




> a wentylacja *sama* zwiększa wydajność jak się coś gotuje czy jak jest za gorąco w lecie...


Cuda Panie, cuda.  :smile:

----------


## Tomek B..

> co robić...???


Sprawa spawosa. W stopce ma GWC(jasiek) :smile:

----------


## Tomek B..

> No to piknie.
> 
> 
> 
> Cuda Panie, cuda.


Jasiek mierzy wilgotność i na jej podstawie wentylatory pracują z odpowiednią mocą.

----------


## Barth3z

> Jasiek mierzy wilgotność i na jej podstawie wentylatory pracują z odpowiednią mocą.


Wątpię. Wilgotność nie jest miarą wzmożonej wentylacji. Raczej CO2.

----------


## szczukot

> Właśnie o to chodzi, żeby niczym nie sterować. Po co ?


Ja np wyłączam całkowicie rekuperacje podczas załączonego alarmu (nikogo nie ma w domu). Nie ma sensu tracic wtedy ani prądu ani energii która ucieka na rurach/rekuperatorze.
Przy wiekszej imprezie wentylacja chodzi mocniej.

Fantom

----------


## Barth3z

> Ja np wyłączam całkowicie rekuperacje podczas załączonego alarmu (nikogo nie ma w domu). Nie ma sensu tracic wtedy ani prądu ani energii która ucieka na rurach/rekuperatorze.


Przy minimalnym wydatku dużo nie stracisz, ani energii (kilkanaście Wat ?) ani ciepła (reku na min. ma sprawność ok. 90%). Za to wyłączenie wentylatorów zaraz po wyjściu z domu powoduje, że nie pozbędziesz się stężenia CO2. Wracasz do domu i stężenie masz wyższe. Czy to jest opłacalne ?




> Przy wiekszej imprezie wentylacja chodzi mocniej.


Przy okazjonalnych imprezach można podejść do regulatorów i podkręcić.


Próbuję sobie uzasadnić inwestycję kilku stówek w sterowanie i jak na razie prostota wygrywa.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> (...)
> 
> 
> Próbuję sobie uzasadnić inwestycję kilku stówek w sterowanie i jak na razie prostota wygrywa.


Automatyka nie zawsze przekłada się na konkretną oszczędność wyrażoną w złotówkach. Czasem walutą jest wygoda, Twój czas a raczej święty spokój. No i świadomość tego że sąsiad nadal szufluje węgiel łopatą - bezcenne  :big grin:

----------


## szczukot

> Przy minimalnym wydatku dużo nie stracisz, ani energii (kilkanaście Wat ?) ani ciepła (reku na min. ma sprawność ok. 90%). Za to wyłączenie wentylatorów zaraz po wyjściu z domu powoduje, że nie pozbędziesz się stężenia CO2. Wracasz do domu i stężenie masz wyższe. Czy to jest opłacalne ?


No więc trace kilkanaście/dziesiąt W prądu. Do tego na sprawności rekuperaatora z 10-20% i jeszcze kilkanaście % na rurach. 
CO2 jest tyle samo ile było jak wychodziłem  z domu (czyli mało bo było wentylowane).
To po co ma mi to pracować ? Same minusy. Żadnego plusa.

Fantom

----------


## Barth3z

> Automatyka nie zawsze przekłada się na konkretną oszczędność wyrażoną w złotówkach. Czasem walutą jest wygoda, Twój czas a raczej święty spokój. No i świadomość tego że sąsiad nadal szufluje węgiel łopatą - bezcenne


Zgadza się. Jestem zwolennikiem działania wentylacji bezobsługowo, ale jak jest imprezka to i przy grawitacyjnej coś robisz - uchylasz okna. W lecie, przy dużych upałach robisz to samo. Oczywiście można do tego zrobić sterowanie i nawet takich czynności nie wykonywać. Tylko, że wg mnie takie sterowanie za dużo kosztuje względem oszczędności jakie wnosi.

----------


## Barth3z

> No więc trace kilkanaście/dziesiąt W prądu. Do tego na sprawności rekuperaatora z 10-20% i jeszcze kilkanaście % na rurach.


Potrafisz to oszacować w złotówkach ? Po ilu latach zwróci mi się inwestycja w sterownik ?




> CO2 jest tyle samo ile było jak wychodziłem  z domu (czyli mało bo było wentylowane).
> To po co ma mi to pracować ? Same minusy. Żadnego plusa.


Jaki poziom ppm'ów utrzymujesz w domu ? 800, 1000 ? Przy wentylacji non-stop, po przyjściu do domu masz 350-400, które pomału rośnie do tych 800.

----------


## miloszenko

> Przy minimalnym wydatku dużo nie stracisz, ani energii (kilkanaście Wat ?) ani ciepła (reku na min. ma sprawność ok. 90%). Za to wyłączenie wentylatorów zaraz po wyjściu z domu powoduje, że nie pozbędziesz się stężenia CO2. Wracasz do domu i stężenie masz wyższe. Czy to jest opłacalne ?


Jest dokladnei odwrotnie. CO2 spadnie bo jego zrodla nie ma a dom to nie pudelko w 100% hermetyczne.

Zamieszkasz to zobaczysz  :smile:  Ja mierzylem to wiele razy i przy wyjsciu z domu gdzie PPMy byly w okolicy 900-1000 po powrocie po 3-4 godzinach zawsze byly w okolicy 400-450.

----------


## Barth3z

> Jest dokladnei odwrotnie. CO2 spadnie bo jego zrodla nie ma a dom to nie pudelko w 100% hermetyczne.
> 
> Zamieszkasz to zobaczysz  Ja mierzylem to wiele razy i przy wyjsciu z domu gdzie PPMy byly w okolicy 900-1000 po powrocie po 3-4 godzinach zawsze byly w okolicy 400-450.


Racja. To wszystko zależy od szczelności budynku. Ja celuję n50 poniżej 0,6 (pasywny). Ciekawe jak w takim budynku będzie utrzymywać się CO2.

----------


## nydar

Należy założyć, że dążenie jest do szczelnych domów.Oprócz CO2 są jeszcze inne świństwa ,choćby formaldehyd. 
Jeżeli po 3-4h ppm-y spadają do takiej wielkości, to coś tu nie gra .

----------


## Jarszcz

> Należy założyć, że dążenie jest do szczelnych domów.Oprócz CO2 są jeszcze inne świństwa ,choćby formaldehyd. 
> Jeżeli po 3-4h ppm-y spadają do takiej wielkości, to coś tu nie gra .


Może ma dżunglę w domu i rośliny "zjadają" CO2  :yes:

----------


## pieciornik

Zależy też gdzie mierzy wartość dwutlenku węgla, jasne jest że jest on cięższy od powietrza. Steżenie 400-450ppm to wartość występująca w naturalnych warunkach na zewnątrz  :wink:

----------


## nydar

Z tą jasnością,to nie do końca. Jak w pomieszczeniu są ludzie- źródło CO2,to pod sufitem jest większe.

----------


## miloszenko

> Zależy też gdzie mierzy wartość dwutlenku węgla, jasne jest że jest on cięższy od powietrza. Steżenie 400-450ppm to wartość występująca w naturalnych warunkach na zewnątrz


Jak rodzina wychodzi z domu i drzwi sa dobra minute otwarte (lacznie) to ile tego zewnetrznego powietrza wleci? Raczej duzo m3.

Jesli przed wychodzeniem z domu a powrotem (wracajac zakladam ze drzwi tez otwieracie) nie ma roznicy w PPM to znaczy, ze macie jakis niewidzialnych lokatorow  :big tongue:

----------


## nydar

Nie denerwuj się. Jeżeli piszesz,że  w domu o pojemności kilkuset m3 po 3-4 h ppm spada do naturalnego na zewnątrz z pułapu 800-1000, to oznacza,że masz sporą niekontrolowaną wymianę.

----------


## miloszenko

> Nie denerwuj się. Jeżeli piszesz,że  w domu o pojemności kilkuset m3 po 3-4 h ppm spada do naturalnego na zewnątrz z pułapu 800-1000, to oznacza,że masz sporą niekontrolowaną wymianę.


Miernik stoi w salonie, czyli przed wyjsciem odczytuje w miejscu, gdzie jest najwyzsze stezenie a po powrocie mozna powiedziec, wynik dosc usredniony.

Konia z rzedem temu co mi poda ile m3 wpuszcze podczas wychodzenia i wchodzenia do domu  :big tongue: 

Ze mam dom durszlak kryty bieda-piana to wiem, ale jakos zuzycie gazu/pradu z klimy nie zabija...

----------


## nydar

W pomieszczeniu 60m3 otwarte na oścież okno, przy wentylacji grawitacyjnej ,powoduje spadek ppm o +/- 500. Ale w czasie 0,5h i przy dwóch osobach wewnątrz. Otwarte drzwi na chwilę,dadzą praktycznie nic. 
Skoro piszesz,że durszlak,to wychodząc i wyłączając WM, uruchamiasz  WW-szczelinową :big grin:

----------


## MatixL

> Ja np wyłączam całkowicie rekuperacje podczas załączonego alarmu (nikogo nie ma w domu). 
> 
> Fantom


w zimę przy -10 na zewnątrz też tak robisz ? nie masz problemu z wilgocią w kanałach ? Generalnie we wszystkich poradnikach, instrukcjach z jakimi się spotkałem było napisane że nie nalezy wyłączać nawiewu w zimę ponieważ kanały nawiewne mogą stać się wywiewnymi ( = większe zasyfienie kanałów) 
 ?

----------


## Rom-Kon

...no właśnie, wyłączona wentylacja mechaniczna nadal wentyluje. Już nie 1000m3 ale przewiew jest. A im silniejszy wiatr tym lepsza wentylacja. A do tego tynki cem - wap się karbonizuja  :wink:

----------


## Barth3z

... przewiew jest. Wiaterkiem o temperaturze -10oC.   :smile:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> ... przewiew jest. Wiaterkiem o temperaturze -10oC.


Ale jak coś wleci - nawet jeśli to będzie -25*C to coś musi wylecieć bo inaczej dom by wybuchł. Jeśli wyleci też wentylacją a nie nieszczelnym oknem... więc, jeśli wyleci wentylacją to przejdzie przez wymiennik. Powietrze i jedno i drugie. Wymiana zadziała bez wentylatorów. Oczywiście nie wiadomo czy nie zamienią się miejscami naw-wyw. ale to nie ma znaczenia. No może tylko kurz się cofnąć.

...ale w wietrze jest potęga energooszczędności! A jakby na dachu zamontować takie regulowane nasady kominowe - cagi. Jedna nawiewowa a druga wyciągowa? Odpadają prądożerne wentylatory! ...oczywiście do tego pełna automatyka nastaw kierunku, przepustnice by regulować przepływ, by-passy na wentylatory by nie stawiały dodatkowego oporu, itp. A w czasie jak wiatru nie ma to oczywiście tradycyjny silniczek.  :wink:

----------


## nydar

Ale pojechałeś  ,, Odpadają prądożerne wentylatory! ...oczywiście do tego pełna automatyka nastaw kierunku, przepustnice by regulować przepływ, by-passy na wentylatory by nie stawiały dodatkowego oporu, itp. A w czasie jak wiatru nie ma to oczywiście tradycyjny silniczek"
Nowoczesne wentylatory biorą prawie nic.

----------


## orko

> Jest dokladnei odwrotnie. CO2 spadnie bo jego zrodla nie ma a dom to nie pudelko w 100% hermetyczne.
> 
> Zamieszkasz to zobaczysz  Ja mierzylem to wiele razy i przy wyjsciu z domu gdzie PPMy byly w okolicy 900-1000 po powrocie po 3-4 godzinach zawsze byly w okolicy 400-450.


Mierząc dmuchaliście stąd wysokie CO2.
A gdy wyszliście wyłączając WM powietrze zaczęło się uwarstwiać i CO2 ładnie ułożył się poniżej miernika  :smile:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Ale pojechałeś  ,, Odpadają prądożerne wentylatory! ...oczywiście do tego pełna automatyka nastaw kierunku, przepustnice by regulować przepływ, by-passy na wentylatory by nie stawiały dodatkowego oporu, itp. A w czasie jak wiatru nie ma to oczywiście tradycyjny silniczek"
> Nowoczesne wentylatory biorą prawie nic.


 :big grin:  
Czasem ktoś z zewnątrz powinien Wam powiedzieć że "gonicie w piętkę".  Pomału robi się z tego wątek ogrodniczy...za chwilę doniczek Wam zbraknie -  przesadzacie że aż miło. Powietrze to taki "materiał" że jak w pokoju puści się bąka to za chwilę po całym pomieszczeniu się błąka. A większość ludzi sprawność wentylacji sprawdza podchodząc do nawiewu i wystawiając rękę i... wieje? No to wentylacja jest. O żadnych pi pi emach nie mają pojęcia. I jakoś masowo nie wymierają w swoich domach  :wink:

----------


## nydar

I wymierać nie będą. Ale stwierdzono też ,że stężenie ppm CO2> 1000, ma wpływ na trafność podejmowanych przez człowieka decyzji, migreny i takie tam duperele. Widuję w nowo budowanych domach ,na poddaszu brak kratek czy anemostatów.Można i tak  Na pewno nikt nie zejdzie .
Natomiast w blokach przełomu lata 60-70 pod oknami były kratki nawiewne  a pod sufitami wywiewne.

----------


## gentoonx

> A dokładniej ok. litr na godzinę.


chętnie się dowiem jak to wyliczyłeś, bo jakoś mi nie wychodzi. podaj warunki graniczne dla jakich to określiłeś.

----------


## szczukot

> w zimę przy -10 na zewnątrz też tak robisz ? nie masz problemu z wilgocią w kanałach ? Generalnie we wszystkich poradnikach, instrukcjach z jakimi się spotkałem było napisane że nie nalezy wyłączać nawiewu w zimę ponieważ kanały nawiewne mogą stać się wywiewnymi ( = większe zasyfienie kanałów) 
>  ?


Przewiew jakiś tam jest nawet podczas wyłączonej. Ale malutki. Wentylatory, długie kanały  i filtry sporo hamują.
Tak swoja drogą, nie pamietam kiedy w moim regionie w dzień (kiedy wychodzę) było -10 st. Nawet nie pamiętam kiedy było mniej niz zero  :smile: 

Fantom

----------


## Barth3z

> chętnie się dowiem jak to wyliczyłeś, bo jakoś mi nie wychodzi. podaj warunki graniczne dla jakich to określiłeś.


Temp. zewn. ok 33oC i wilgotność 45%. Temp. z GWC 16oC

----------


## gentoonx

> Temp. zewn. ok 33oC i wilgotność 45%. Temp. z GWC 16oC


w/g mnie dość optymistyczne założenia 16stC, ale przy niewielkiej wydajności (100-120m3/h) może być osiągalne (na początku lata - generalnie żaden program liczący rurowe GWC nie daje zejść z temp. nawiewu latem praktycznie poniżej 18stC w piachu niezależnie od wydatku), ale nie sądzę żeby dla tej temperatury to były wiadra wody, bankowo nie wiadra dziennie - ale masz rację, lepiej dmuchać na zimne, od przybytku (odejścia skroplin) głowa nie boli  :smile:

----------


## Barth3z

> w/g mnie dość optymistyczne założenia 16stC, ale przy niewielkiej wydajności (100-120m3/h) może być osiągalne (na początku lata - generalnie żaden program liczący rurowe GWC nie daje zejść z temp. nawiewu latem praktycznie poniżej 18stC w piachu niezależnie od wydatku), ale nie sądzę żeby dla tej temperatury to były wiadra wody, bankowo nie wiadra dziennie - ale masz rację, lepiej dmuchać na zimne, od przybytku (odejścia skroplin) głowa nie boli


Ciekawe jak to będzie u mnie. Mam nietypowe GWC - żwirowiec na głębokości ok. 1m pod domem. Dodatkowo jest to żwirowiec w układzie Tichelmanna rozciągnięty na powierzchni oddziaływania ok. 80m2, a dom wychodzi (wraz z opaską) jeszcze ze 3 metry poza obrys GWC. Jest szansa na 16oC?

----------


## gentoonx

chciałbym mieć taką wiedzę, ale niestety nie potrafię Ci na to odpowiedzieć, musisz empirycznie sprawdzić, myślę że układ będzie stabilnie pracował po 2-3 latach używania

----------


## adam_mk

"Jest szansa na 16oC? "

No, miejscami w Tychach...
(tam jest płytko geotermia)

Raczej nie.
Może, ale nie na pewno - około 10stC
Pewniej 8-9.

Za to niezależnie od tego co za oknem będzie.

Adam M.

----------


## Barth3z

> "Jest szansa na 16oC? "
> 
> No, miejscami w Tychach...
> (tam jest płytko geotermia)
> 
> Raczej nie.
> Może, ale nie na pewno - około 10stC
> Pewniej 8-9.
> 
> ...


Chodziło mi o lato.

----------


## jasiek71

> Chodziło mi o lato.


mój ma ok. 17* na koniec sierpnia... :smile: 
16* to w lipcu ...

----------


## Barth3z

> mój ma ok. 17* na koniec sierpnia...
> 16* to w lipcu ...


jasiek, a jak sądzisz skąd ten 1oC więcej ? Z przepływającego non stop powietrza, czy ogólnie od nagrzewającego się gruntu? Ty masz chyba GWC poza obrębem budynku ?

----------


## jasiek71

> jasiek, a jak sądzisz skąd ten 1oC więcej ? Z przepływającego non stop powietrza, czy ogólnie od nagrzewającego się gruntu? Ty masz chyba GWC poza obrębem budynku ?


temp. za GWC jest zależna od pory roku, najcieplej jest na przełomie sierpień / wrzesień a najchłodniej luty / marzec  ... 
wymiennik mam obok budynku na gł. ok. 2,5m ...( ponad 50mb rury 200 w meandrze ...)

----------


## Barth3z

> temp. za GWC jest zależna od pory roku, najcieplej jest na przełomie sierpień / wrzesień a najchłodniej luty / marzec  ... 
> wymiennik mam obok budynku na gł. ok. 2,5m ...( ponad 50mb rury 200 w meandrze ...)


Uważasz zatem, że przepływające powietrze przez GWC nie jest w stanie ani go wychłodzić ani podgrzać ?

----------


## nydar

> Uważasz zatem, że przepływające powietrze przez GWC nie jest w stanie ani go wychłodzić ani podgrzać ?


Barth.  :big grin: .Ty zdrowie przez to GWC stracisz. :yes:

----------


## Barth3z

> Barth. .Ty zdrowie przez to GWC stracisz.


Po prostu pytam praktyka o twoje teorie.

----------


## nydar

> Po prostu pytam praktyka o twoje teorie.


Mleko rozlane. Masz czujniki,pomierzysz,opowiesz.
Ja też mam 3-ci rok GWC. To już trąci praktyką,choć zapewne nie tak długą jak u jaśka.

----------


## adam_mk

GWC to bardziej złożony układ termodynamiczny, niżbyśmy chcieli.
Na maximum w sierpniu składa się suma oddziaływań w tym też wsiąkanie CIEPŁEJ wody deszczowej w grunt. (Lipcowe burze).
GWC żwirowe robi się tam, gdzie woda wsiąka łatwo i pod trawnikiem nie stoi.
Dobrze zrobione GWC - sprawdza się.

Adam M.

----------


## nydar

> GWC żwirowe robi się tam, gdzie woda wsiąka łatwo i pod trawnikiem nie stoi.
> Dobrze zrobione GWC - sprawdza się.
> 
> Adam M.


Jednym słowem pod domem w obrębie fundamentu ,to nie jest dobre miejsce na GWC, bo na lipcową burzę w tym miejscu nie ma co liczyć.

----------


## Barth3z

> Jednym słowem pod domem w obrębie fundamentu ,to nie jest dobre miejsce na GWC, bo na lipcową burzę w tym miejscu nie ma co liczyć.


W obrębie fundamentów (jak to zrobił j-j) może i nie, ale pod domem poniżej ław fundamentowych ?

----------


## nydar

Proszkiem  obsypałeś? Jak?

----------


## Barth3z

> Proszkiem  obsypałeś? Jak?


Co masz na myśli ? Rozwiń.

----------


## nydar

> Co masz na myśli ? Rozwiń.


Chciałeś opaskę z izolacji zrobić w postaci proszku.Jak to fizycznie zrobilłeś?

----------


## Barth3z

> Chciałeś opaskę z izolacji zrobić w postaci proszku.Jak to fizycznie zrobilłeś?


Opaski jeszcze nie sypałem. Ale jaki to ma związek z GWC ?

----------


## nydar

Tak pytam,bo to chyba jakąś folią by trzeba zabezpieczyć przed opadami , a to z kolei nie dopuści do nawilżania od ciepłych burzowych opadów.Zresztą sam proszek nawet bez folii zadziała jak drenaż.
z drugiej strony w listopadzie też sporo pada i to deszcz w okolicach 2-5oC

----------


## jasiek71

> Uważasz zatem, że przepływające powietrze przez GWC nie jest w stanie ani go wychłodzić ani podgrzać ?


jeżeli jest dość intensywnie używany w lecie to trochę się naładuje i przez całą jesień utrzymuje o ok. 1-1,5* wyższą temp. niż grunt rodzimy ale w połowie sezonu już tej różnicy nie widać, na wiosnę jest deczko chłodniejszy ale bardzo szybko wraca do normalnego stanu...
generalnie to da się zaobserwować lekkie okresowe przegrzania czy wychłodzenia które po unormowaniu się pogody wracają do "normalności" po pewnym czasie ...

----------


## nydar

> jeżeli jest dość intensywnie używany w lecie to trochę się naładuje i przez całą jesień utrzymuje o ok. 1-1,5* wyższą temp. niż grunt rodzimy ale w połowie sezonu już tej różnicy nie widać, na wiosnę jest deczko chłodniejszy ale bardzo szybko wraca do normalnego stanu...
> generalnie to da się zaobserwować lekkie okresowe przegrzania czy wychłodzenia które po unormowaniu się pogody wracają do "normalności" po pewnym czasie ...


Tyle,że ty mówisz o GWC poza budynkiem . W odwróconej skrzyni o masie kilkuset ton ,ciepłe letnie powietrze nie zrobi zbyt dużo. W czerwcu,lipcu,sierpniu średnia temp. powietrza zewnętrznego to 16-17oC.

----------


## Barth3z

> Tak pytam,bo to chyba jakąś folią by trzeba zabezpieczyć przed opadami , a to z kolei nie dopuści do nawilżania od ciepłych burzowych opadów.Zresztą sam proszek nawet bez folii zadziała jak drenaż.
> z drugiej strony w listopadzie też sporo pada i to deszcz w okolicach 2-5oC


Kiedyś rozmawialiśmy już o tym proszku. Wydaje się, że jest idealny dla żwirowca poza obrysem budynku, bo izoluje i przepuszcza wodę bez podciągania kapilarnego.
W moim przypadku nie stosuję żadnej folii. Nawet dysperbitem nie smarowałem ścian fundamentowych. Ani od wewnątrz, ani od zewnątrz. Robię fundament wentylowany wg przepisu TB  :wink: 




> jeżeli jest dość intensywnie używany w lecie to trochę się naładuje i przez całą jesień utrzymuje o ok. 1-1,5* wyższą temp. niż grunt rodzimy ale w połowie sezonu już tej różnicy nie widać, na wiosnę jest deczko chłodniejszy ale bardzo szybko wraca do normalnego stanu...
> generalnie to da się zaobserwować lekkie okresowe przegrzania czy wychłodzenia które po unormowaniu się pogody wracają do "normalności" po pewnym czasie ...


A próbowałeś wyłączać czasowo swoje GWC i obserwować jak szybko otoczenie gruntu naciąga energii ? Chodzi mi o to, czy wystarczy włączyć GWC (wentylację) na 2-3 godziny na dobę żeby zregenerować złoże ?

Kiedyś adam_mk pisał, żeby napływ energii do GWC był ciągły należy go odpowiednio przewymiarować. To samo czytałem w jakimś opracowaniu, gdzie dla pracy ciągłej rurowa dla zadanych parametrów i strumienia prędkości ok. 150m3/h należy zastosować ok. 50mb rury fi 200mm

----------


## Barth3z

> Tyle,że ty mówisz o GWC poza budynkiem . W odwróconej skrzyni o masie kilkuset ton ,ciepłe letnie powietrze nie zrobi zbyt dużo. W czerwcu,lipcu,sierpniu średnia temp. powietrza zewnętrznego to 16-17oC.


Zobacz na to:


Masz tu wykres temperatur gruntu w zależności od pory roku. Z wykresu można wyczytać, że im mocniej zaizolujesz góre GWC, tym bardziej korzystne warunki otrzymasz w GWC. Rośnie też przesunięcie fazowe.

----------


## nydar

Zaizolowanie od góry ma również wady . Ogranicza regenerację.

----------


## Barth3z

> Zaizolowanie od góry ma również wady . Ogranicza regenerację.


Ciężko, żeby dom ograniczył regenrację GWC pod nim. Taki GWC regeneruje się od dołu i bokami. Od góry lepiej mieć izolację.

----------


## nydar

Od obrysu fundamentu kilka metrów do środka jest. Przepływ trwa  w czasie. 
Ciekawe co Adam na izolowanie od góry :wink:

----------


## adam_mk

Izolowanie od góry zwykle daje więcej pozytywów jak negatywów.
Żyjemy w polu sił zachowawczych (grawitacyjnym) i w hydrosferze.
To MUSI mieć swe konsekwencje (w fizyce budynku, jego otoczenia, podłoża)
Takie usytuowanie spłaszcza amplitudy (temperaturowe) wewnątrz GWC.

Adam M.

----------


## nydar

Jednym słowem ,GWC pod zaizolowanym domem to dobry pomysł.

----------


## Barth3z

> Od obrysu fundamentu kilka metrów do środka jest. Przepływ trwa  w czasie. 
> Ciekawe co Adam na izolowanie od góry


Regenracja GWC żwirowego nie odbywa się od góry. A dom dla deszczu, a raczej wody deszczowej nie stanowi większego oporu, ponieważ w gruncie i tak ta wilgoć rozejdzie się na boki skutecznie zasilając GWC żwirowe (podciąganie kapilarne działa również w bok).

----------


## Barth3z

> Jednym słowem ,GWC pod zaizolowanym domem to dobry pomysł.


Baaa, wyśmienity  :smile: 

A tak poważnie, to jak pamiętasz miałem również zastrzeżenia co do maksowca ułożonego jak u kszhu, czyli zaraz pod styro, jak również brak rozbiegówki. Po długich debatach w tym wątku pojawiła się koncepcja żwirowca - w nitkach, zasypanego od góry pół metrową pospółką i dopiero na to izolacja. Do tego potężna, można by rzec przewymiarowana rozbiegówka.


A zapytam inaczej. Gdybym wybudował żwirowca pod całą podłogą domu i wprowadzał do domu podgrzane powietrze gruntem, bez użycia rekuperatora to jak mam traktować ewentualne straty przez podłogę ? Będą jakiekolwiek ?

----------


## jasiek71

> A próbowałeś wyłączać czasowo swoje GWC i obserwować jak szybko otoczenie gruntu naciąga energii ? Chodzi mi o to, czy wystarczy włączyć GWC (wentylację) na 2-3 godziny na dobę żeby zregenerować złoże ?


a po co...?, to cały czas samo się regeneruje na bieżąco ... :smile:

----------


## nydar

> Baaa, wyśmienity 
> 
> A tak poważnie, to jak pamiętasz miałem również zastrzeżenia co do maksowca ułożonego jak u kszhu, czyli zaraz pod styro, jak również brak rozbiegówki. Po długich debatach w tym wątku pojawiła się koncepcja żwirowca - w nitkach, zasypanego od góry pół metrową pospółką i dopiero na to izolacja. Do tego potężna, można by rzec przewymiarowana rozbiegówka.
> 
> 
> A zapytam inaczej. Gdybym wybudował żwirowca pod całą podłogą domu i wprowadzał do domu podgrzane powietrze gruntem, bez użycia rekuperatora to jak mam traktować ewentualne straty przez podłogę ? Będą jakiekolwiek ?


Będziesz podgrzewał domem powietrze przy kosztach takiego żwirowca. Prościej będzie dać rurę  i poprzez choćby nagrzewnicę podgrzewać powietrze.
Prościej i taniej inwestycyjnie  . Energetycznie wyjdzie podobnie.

----------


## Barth3z

> Będziesz podgrzewał domem powietrze przy kosztach takiego żwirowca. Prościej będzie dać rurę  i poprzez choćby nagrzewnicę podgrzewać powietrze.
> Prościej i taniej inwestycyjnie  . Energetycznie wyjdzie podobnie.


Żwirowiec to bezprzeponowiec. Rurowiec to przeponowiec. Jak sam liczyłeś żwirowiec daje znacznie więcej.

----------


## nydar

> Żwirowiec to bezprzeponowiec. Rurowiec to przeponowiec. Jak sam liczyłeś żwirowiec daje znacznie więcej.


Poddaję się :smile: 
podasz wyniki po roku  :smile:

----------


## Barth3z

> Poddaję się


Źle napisałem ?




> podasz wyniki po roku


Podam.

----------


## Barth3z

Dziś odwiedził mnie kszhu. Pomierzyliśmy (chińskim anemometrem za 29zł  :wink:  ) strumień powietrza przepływający przez GWC i okazuje się, że daje on za duży opór dla tych wentylatorów, które kupiłem po 10zł na alle... (ebmpapst DV 6224). Z uwzględnieniem filtra w postaci kawałka geowłókniny, strumień powietrza szacuję na ok. 200m3/h. Odczytując z charakterystyki sprężu wentylatora instalacja GWC daje opór ponad 150Pa. Biorąc pod uwagę dodatkowy opór przyszłej instalacji kanałów wentylacyjnych w domu stwierdzam, że wentylatory z alle... są za słabe. W sumie mam jeszcze zapas mocy, bo wentylatory można kręcić do napięcia 29V (teraz pracują na 24V zasilane jakimś chińskim  zasilaczem impulsowym), ale to i tak będzie za mało. Gdybym GWC zrobił na rurach fi 250mm oraz zastosował żwir 40-80mm zamiast 20-40mm to byłaby szansa, że wentylatory dałyby radę. No cóż, ja już tego nie poprawie, ale może komuś te informacje będą przydatne.

Dziś rano, ok. 9:00 temp. zewnętrzna była na poziomie -5oC (i ok. 65% wilgotności). W nocy pewnie znacznie zimnej. Mimo to powietrze z GWC przy strumieniu 200m3/h miało temp. +3,3oC i ... ponad 90% wilgotności ! Można stwierdzić, że jednak ciężko jest wysuszyć GWC. W zimie nie będę miał problemów z poziomem wilgotności, nawet bez nawilżania !

PS. Przypomnę, że GWC jest obecnie na poziomie jedynie -80cm (rozbiegówka ok. -1,2m) i nie jest przykryte żadną izolacją. GWC było budowane zimą, więc grunt jest znacznie zimniejszy niż będzie docelowo. Wg mnie parametry bardzo optymistyczne.

----------


## nydar

Ciągnie nieźle  24 kWh/dobę. To spadek o 1oC 100 ton piachu. :big grin:

----------


## adam_mk

Oj nydar...

"Ciągnie nieźle 24 kWh/dobę. To spadek o 1oC 100 ton piachu."
Ciągnie nieźle 24 kWh/dobę. To spadek *RÓWNOWARTOŚCI* o 1oC 100 ton piachu.
( Nie liczyłem, Nie chciało mi się).
Żyjemy w hydrosferze, a woda sporo "umie"!
Zapomniałeś o tym?
Tak licząc dojdziesz do tego, ze powietrze Ci się skropli pod domem w jakichś -176stC...
No, większa jego cześć...
 :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## nydar

> Oj nydar...
> 
> "Ciągnie nieźle 24 kWh/dobę. To spadek o 1oC 100 ton piachu."
> Ciągnie nieźle 24 kWh/dobę. To spadek *RÓWNOWARTOŚCI* o 1oC 100 ton piachu.
> ( Nie liczyłem, Nie chciało mi się).
> Żyjemy w hydrosferze, a woda sporo "umie"!
> Zapomniałeś o tym?
> Tak licząc dojdziesz do tego, ze powietrze Ci się skropli pod domem w jakichś -176stC...
> No, większa jego cześć...
> ...


Faktycznie  . Mogłem dopisać ,że to równowartość spadku o 1oC 100ton piachu.
Barth jest tak bystry że  wie o co chodzi :big grin:

----------


## adam_mk

"Barth jest tak bystry że ..."
No...
Opisywał, planował, uzasadniał.... a teraz - pomierzył...
Napisać Ci co na koniec napisał?
Wątek ma 352 strony....
Samych głupot?

Ale...
Ma tak jak chciał, rokuje Mu dobrze a mankamenty, jakie są musi "wziąć na klatę" bo SAM je sobie zaplanował (i bogato uzasadnił).

Adam M.

----------


## Barth3z

Te GWC jeszcze nie pracuje docelowo. 
Na początku "dmuchałem", żeby pozbyć się smrodu, który pojawił się zaraz po uruchomieniu. Na szczęście udało się go pozbyć w 100%. GWC dmucha dalej dzięki czemu mogę posprawdzać pozostałe teorie jak np. skuteczny filtr powietrza. I niestety tutaj też teorie się nie sprawdziły. Założony filtr na wylocie z GWC po dwóch tygodniach był czarny ... GWC nie filtruje tak jak się tego spodziewałem. Przynajmniej te cząsteczki powietrza, które potrafi wyłapać dość gęsta geowłóknina. Nie wiem jak skutecznie taki GWC filtruje grzyby i zarodniki pleśni.

Prawdziwa wydajność GWC objawi się dopiero w przyszłym sezonie grzewczym. Przez okres letni również mam zamiar wentylować (ładować) go strumieniem 200m3/h. W lecie GWC powinien mieć już docelowy wygląd - rozbiegówka przykryta ok. 1,8 - 2 metrową warstwą gruntu, a żwirowiec będzie przykryty 30cm grafitowym styro i domem. Będę robił pomiary na bieżąco i podawał w tym wątku. Prawdopodobnie ukryję zaraz pod izolacją (na powierzchni pospółki) czujniki DHT22 (laboratoryjny pomiar temp. i wilgotności). Jeden będzie nad GWC, drugi w części domu, gdzie GWC nie ma.

PS. Macie pomysł jak zabezpieczyć czujkę DHT22 przed piachem ? Owinąć go geowłókniną ? Czy w takiej sytuacji pomiar będzie wiarygodny? Mam na myśli, czy geowłóknina nie będzie naciągać wilgocią (sorpcja) ?

----------


## nydar

Może pod odwróconą doniczkę czy jaką puchę?

----------


## adam_mk

Barth

Zastanów się chwilkę i wyartykułuj CO chcesz mierzyć, to zastanowimy się jak TAM to zrealizować.
Bo na razie, to pomysły masz raczej "księżycowe".

Adam M.

----------


## Barth3z

Wilgotność i temperaturę na styku izolacji i pospółki.

----------


## adam_mk

Zastosuj ODPOWIEDNI miernik/czujnik.
(elektrooporowy wydaje się dobry w to miejsce)
Ten DHT jest do gazów (powietrza) a Ty nie w gazach chcesz mierzyć...

Adam M.

----------


## nydar

> Zastosuj ODPOWIEDNI miernik/czujnik.
> (elektrooporowy wydaje się dobry w to miejsce)
> Ten DHT jest do gazów (powietrza) a Ty nie w gazach chcesz mierzyć...
> 
> Adam M.


Drobiny piasku są nienasiąkliwe . Rozumiem ,że Barth chce mierzyć  jednak wilgotność powietrza między ziarnami piasku.

----------


## Wirnick

Witam!
To moje pierwsze zdania na temat obiektu gruntowego wymiennika ciepła - jeszcze takowego nie posiadam.
Mam wiele przemyśleń na temat Ziemi, gdyż sumaryczny czas przebywania w jej czeluściach to 8lat i mam do niej(Ziemi) wielki szacunek.
Z czym się nie zgadzam w tym temacie to teza, że 6 do 8oC mamy od Słońca - *NIE*- Mamy od  ciepła jądra Ziemi.
Nasze pomysły  dogrzewania GWC i akumulacja ciepła ze słońca jest dywagacją - rozmowa o zeszłorocznym śniegu.
Nawet izolacja od promieni słonecznych, zmarzliny  i deszczów jest właściwym kierunkiem rozpatrywań.
Wydaje mi się, że pomiar temperatury i wilgotności na wylocie z GWC obrazuje kondycję(czy w normie i czy przewiewny).

----------


## adam_mk

Przebóg!!!
Ty ZOMBI jesteś?
OSIEM LAT na głębokości 2m ppt ?!!!
No to...
Trochę się nie dziwię, ze słabo komunikatywny jesteś...

Wiem, wiem, że watek trochę wyrośnięty, ale... poczytałbyś go od początku...

Adam M.

----------


## Wirnick

> Ty ZOMBI jesteś?
> OSIEM LAT na głębokości 2m ppt ?!!!
> No to...
> Trochę się nie dziwię, ze słabo komunikatywny jesteś...


0,5m, czy 1000m co to za różnica. To tylko 100oC(1oC/10m).
Z paplaniną mam kłopoty. Adamy to mają w genach. :wink:

----------


## nydar

Przyjmij,że z jądra ziemie  na powierzchnie dociera 0,05Wh/m2. Jednak słońce to potęga :big grin:

----------


## adam_mk

"Z paplaniną mam kłopoty. Adamy to mają w genach."

Ale czytać i myśleć - umiesz?
 :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## Wirnick

> Jednak słońce to potęga


Nie przeczę, dlatego mam ogrzewacze solarne na dni słoneczne.
W zimie to wiele nie zagrzeje - jest taki wykres w temacie.A w lecie
dla GWC - obojętne.

----------


## nydar

Obawiam się,że jesteś w błędzie. Głównym dostarczycielem energii do GWC jest słońce i deszcz.

----------


## Wirnick

> Obawiam się,że jesteś w błędzie. Głównym dostarczycielem energii do GWC jest słońce i deszcz.


Ja też chciałbym, by woda w morzu była ciepła w zimie, bo w lecie była ciepła.
Adamie M. - zajrzałem na pierwszy post - smutne, ale treściwe, jak myślisz?

----------


## nydar

Mówimy o innych temp. :smile:  Cieple morze to 22oC  a ciepły grunt w marcu to 4-5oC

----------


## Wirnick

GWC , co słyszałem musi być poniżej strefy przemarzania(w naszej strefie geograficznej ok. 1m) :bash: 
Wtedy całoroczna temperatura jest prawie stała.

----------


## nydar

> GWC , co słyszałem musi być poniżej strefy przemarzania(w naszej strefie geograficznej ok. 1m)
> Wtedy całoroczna temperatura jest prawie stała.


Guza sobie nabijesz :Lol: 
Na -2m ma od 3,5 do 15oC

----------


## adam_mk

"zajrzałem na pierwszy post - smutne, ale treściwe, jak myślisz"

Ja bym powiedział, ze jest jakie jest!
No i w tym musimy rzeźbić, bo innego nie mamy.

Adam M.

----------


## Wirnick

> Na -2m ma od 3,5 do 15oC


Kondycja tego GWC jest zła.
Powinna być od punktu krystalizacji wody 4oC do najwyżej 8oC.
Czyli GWC jest źle izolowane, a dolot powietrza z czerpni zbyt mocno wpływa na temperaturę.
Nam potrzeba stałej temperatury - w lecie do chłodzenia, a w zimie do wstępnego podgrzania.

----------


## Barth3z

> GWC , co słyszałem musi być poniżej strefy przemarzania(w naszej strefie geograficznej ok. 1m)
> Wtedy całoroczna temperatura jest prawie stała.


Wtedy temperatura nie jest prawie stala, lecz nie spada poniżej 0oC. Stała jest dopiero na ok. - 15m.

----------


## Wirnick

> Wtedy temperatura nie jest prawie stala, lecz nie spada poniżej 0oC. Stała jest dopiero na ok. - 15m.


To jest - przypuszczam - charakterystyka gruntu dziewiczego(nienaruszonego).
Musimy zastosować takie środki - tak zmienić strukturę gruntu, by uzyskać charakterystykę jak na obrazku.
Jak to wymyślimy, to zamówię Tomka z koparką.

----------


## Barth3z

> To jest - przypuszczam - charakterystyka gruntu dziewiczego(nienaruszonego).
> Musimy zastosować takie środki - tak zmienić strukturę gruntu, by uzyskać charakterystykę jak na obrazku.
> Jak to wymyślimy, to zamówię Tomka z koparką.


Przelicz U 15 metrów gruntu na U styropianu grafitowego i tyle zastosuj. Będziesz miał podobne warunki. 

EDIT: Oczywiście eliminując skutecznie strefy brzegowe takowej izolacji.

----------


## Wirnick

> Przelicz U 15 metrów gruntu na U styropianu grafitowego i tyle zastosuj. Będziesz miał podobne warunki. Oczywiście eliminując skutecznie strefy brzegowe takowej izolacji


Nie wiem jak uwzględnić w obliczeniach parowanie gruntu, którego nie będzie w tym miejscu.
Może, Ktoś to poobserwuje w realu.

----------


## Gik

Witam, przeczytałem chyba wszystko o GWC, i jestem zdecydowany na opcję rurową - poziom wód gruntowych w sezonie deszczowym dochodzi do trawnika. Pagórków na żwirowca tworzyć nie chcę, napędzać glikolu też. - więc rura.

I tu pytanie na 100 sposobów co proponujecie z rur? Albo czego już użyliście?

Aktualnie mam wycenę z went-dom na 50m rury VALLOX za 7100 netto. A to jest sama rura, nie chciał bym przekroczyć kwoty około 5tys za całość zabawy.
Zostaje jeszcze zwykła kanalizacyjna, + termokurczki na łączeniach. Ale to już chyba najtańsza możliwa wersja.
Chciałbym użyć czegoś szczelniejszego wydajniejszego stąd moje zapytanie, może ktoś coś wie?


Planuje około 50m długości, średnica 200mm. Pod dom 80-90m2 + 1/2 poddasza użytkowego dzięki antresoli.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Witam, przeczytałem chyba wszystko o GWC, i jestem zdecydowany na opcję rurową - poziom wód gruntowych w sezonie deszczowym dochodzi do trawnika. Pagórków na żwirowca tworzyć nie chcę, napędzać glikolu też. - więc rura.
> 
> I tu pytanie na 100 sposobów co proponujecie z rur? Albo czego już użyliście?
> 
> Aktualnie mam wycenę z went-dom na 50m rury VALLOX za 7100 netto. A to jest sama rura, nie chciał bym przekroczyć kwoty około 5tys za całość zabawy.
> Zostaje jeszcze zwykła kanalizacyjna, + termokurczki na łączeniach. Ale to już chyba najtańsza możliwa wersja.
> Chciałbym użyć czegoś szczelniejszego wydajniejszego stąd moje zapytanie, może ktoś coś wie?
> 
> 
> Planuje około 50m długości, średnica 200mm. Pod dom 80-90m2 + 1/2 poddasza użytkowego dzięki antresoli.


 Taniej i lepiej klimatyzację zrobić. 
Rura to nie cały koszt, jeszcze centrala minimum 500m3/h przy 200Pa.

----------


## Gik

Klimatyzacje mam w samochodzie, miejscu pracy. I to rozwiązanie wcale mi się nie podoba. Na GWC nie będę zrzucał wszystkich obowiązków. Ma być to system wspomagający i jest rozwiązaniem stricte pasywnym nie licząc większego oporu na wentylatorze z went. mechanicznej ale to jest koszt prawie nie zauważalny dopóki nie zrobię z rury spirali. 
Jeśli cały sytem gwc nie sprawdzi się to dołożę klimatyzację, ale w drugą stronę jest mniej łatwo. Najpewniej już się nigdy nie dowiem czy robię dobrze. 
Czyli tak jak pisałem. 

Proszę o pomysły na system GWC, propozycje rur bo reszta jest bardziej oczywista. Polemika też mile widziana na rozsądnym poziomie.

----------


## Barth3z

> Witam, przeczytałem chyba wszystko o GWC, i jestem zdecydowany na opcję rurową ...


A potrafisz wyjaśnić sens wydawania 7000 zł czy nawet 5000 zł na GWC ?

----------


## Gik

> A potrafisz wyjaśnić sens wydawania 7000 zł czy nawet 5000 zł na GWC ?


Wyjaśnię go tak samo jak budowę domu, przecież mogę kupić samochód campingowy za połowę kwoty budowy  :wink: .  


Po co jest GWC, wiecie wszyscy, czytałem setki Waszych komentarzy. Chcę aby zredukować zapotrzebowanie na energię elektryczną. No chyba, że dostanę pisemną gwarancję, że prąd nigdy nie zdrożeje i koszty życia się nie zwiększą do końca mojego życia. Według mnie, dobre GWC będzie działać zawsze tak samo - jedynie zależne od pogody. A budżet to kwota czyto teoretyczna, jeśli będzie mniej to będę szczęśliwy. Niestety musi zostać jakiś uchwalony aby móc spełnić cel o domu.

Wątek i tak już jest diabelnie długi, po co go przedłużacie. Aby inni potencjalni zainteresowani tematem GWC z niego rezygnowali? Tutaj jest mnóstwo wiedzy, jednak ich segregacja trwa wieki. Panów mądrych bardzo proszę o pisanie mądrych rzeczy. Ja grzecznie pytam.

----------


## Wirnick

> Witam, przeczytałem chyba wszystko o GWC, i jestem zdecydowany na opcję rurową - poziom wód gruntowych w sezonie deszczowym dochodzi do trawnika. Pagórków na żwirowca tworzyć nie chcę, napędzać glikolu też. - więc rura.
> 
> Chciałbym użyć czegoś szczelniejszego wydajniejszego stąd moje zapytanie, może ktoś coś wie?.


Przeprowadź rekonesans, jakie temperatury możesz osiągać w tym błocie. Sprawdź poprzez pomiar temperatury wody użytkowej na wlocie do domu, lub u sąsiadów. Określisz sens budowy GWC.

----------


## Barth3z

> Wyjaśnię go tak samo jak budowę domu, przecież mogę kupić samochód campingowy za połowę kwoty budowy .  
> 
> Po co jest GWC, wiecie wszyscy, czytałem setki Waszych komentarzy.


My wiemy, ale Ty - mimo przeczytania "wszystkiego" o GWC - chyba nie. Porównanie domu do samochodu campingowego też nie trafione. Jego zakup można uzasadnić. Wydanie zaś 5tys. na GWC - nie.

Chcesz wybudować GWC za 5tys. zł, żeby zaoszczędzić kilkanaście zł rocznie na kosztach eksploatacji grzałki w rekuperatorze ?

----------


## Gik

> My wiemy, ale Ty - mimo przeczytania "wszystkiego" o GWC - chyba nie. Porównanie domu do samochodu campingowego też nie trafione. Jego zakup można uzasadnić. Wydanie zaś 5tys. na GWC - nie.
> 
> Chcesz wybudować GWC za 5tys. zł, żeby zaoszczędzić kilkanaście zł rocznie na kosztach eksploatacji grzałki w rekuperatorze ?


Czyli jak dostajesz 10zł kieszonkowego to odrazu wydajesz całość? Może Ty, ja nie. Skoro Wy wiecie to może coś napiszecie na temat rur, bo ja o to pytam. 

Dokładnych temperatur wód gruntowych nie znam, jednak przy -7, woda w dziurze tuż pod kamieniem nie jest w ogóle zamarznięta. Wnioskując po tym jakiś sens z zyskiem energetycznym jest. Nad celowością rozwiązania można długo polemizować, 353 strony wątku tego problemu nie rozwiały. 
Ja decyzję podjąłem, tak jak i Ty. Szukam pomocy w tym aby to było jak najbardziej skuteczne. Już Pan Tomasz napisał coś mądrzejszego - z jego klawiatury padła propozycja z alternatywą.

----------


## Barth3z

> Czyli jak dostajesz 10zł kieszonkowego to odrazu wydajesz całość? Może Ty, ja nie.


Zamiast GWC za 5tys. kup klimatyzator za 2tys. Pozostałe 3 tys. odłóż na lokatę i będziesz miał te 10zł kieszonkowego rocznie.




> Dokładnych temperatur wód gruntowych nie znam, jednak przy -7, woda w dziurze tuż pod kamieniem nie jest w ogóle zamarznięta. Wnioskując po tym jakiś sens z zyskiem energetycznym jest. Nad celowością rozwiązania można długo polemizować, 353 strony wątku tego problemu nie rozwiały. 
> Ja decyzję podjąłem, tak jak i Ty. Szukam pomocy w tym aby to było jak najbardziej skuteczne. Już Pan Tomasz napisał coś mądrzejszego - z jego klawiatury padła propozycja z alternatywą.


Ja właśnie nawiązuje do propozycji TB. Kup klimatyzator. Więcej zyskasz. Tym bardziej gdy później i tak kupisz półkowy rekuperator.

Pytam poważnie: Po co Ci GWC ?

Ja wiem po co robiłem. Ty nie wiesz po co chcesz go budować.

----------


## Gik

> ...
> Po co jest GWC, wiecie wszyscy, czytałem setki Waszych komentarzy. Chcę aby zredukować zapotrzebowanie na energię elektryczną. 
> ...


Już napisałem, wstępne podgrzanie temperatury dla rekuperatora, dodatkowo aby wymiennik nie zamarzł. A w lecie obniżenie temp. zbyt ciepłego powietrza. 
Czy według Ciebie to zbyt mało? Trzeba większego uzasadnienia dla budowy? Klimatyzator da mi to wszystko taniej i lepiej? I argument wpłać to na lokatę? Masz jakąś lokatę? Raczej nie - bo bredzisz. 

Nie oczekuje cudów, dom nie będzie miał dużego zapotrzebowania na energię (30cm XPS grunt, ściany +30, dach +50 wszystko jeszcze przeliczane), a jakie będzie miał, dopiero jak zostanie zakończony projekt indywidualny.
Natomiast charakteryzuje się maksymalną prostotą - idealne ułożenie do stron świata. Własne źródło wody,  biologiczna oczyszczalnia. Rekuperacja odciążona dzięki GWC, jakie efekty uzyskam? nie przeliczę tego, a już na pewno nikt tanio tego nie będzie liczyć. No chyba... że Ty?

----------


## Barth3z

> Klimatyzator da mi to wszystko taniej i lepiej?


Policz. Wszystkie dane masz w necie. Tylko nie tak jak z lokatą i kieszonkowym.

----------


## Gik

Rany boskie, już odpisałem że nie jestem zainteresowany urządzeniem elektrycznym. Zepsuje się 2x i już kosztuje więcej. Ot cała oszczędność. Tak jak i ta lokata.

Wstawiaj go sobie w swoim domu jeśli chcesz. Ja chcę GWC, dopóki nie uzasadnisz dlaczego mi się to nie opłaci to nie zmienię zdania.

----------


## Barth3z

Grzałka się zepsuje ?

----------


## Gik

> Grzałka się zepsuje ?


 Czyli ty masz grzałkę w gwc i się już zpsuła. Odstaw zioło.

----------


## nydar

,,Chciałbym użyć czegoś szczelniejszego wydajniejszego stąd moje zapytanie, może ktoś coś wie?"

Każda rura łączona pod ziemią  niesie w sobie zagrożenie  nieszczelności . Rozwiązaniem jest  gentoixowa  termokurczka.
Wydajność zwiększasz powierzchnią wymiany , grubość i rodzaj  ścianki jest w praktyce bez znaczenia ,bo przepływ energii przez grunt jest wolniejszy od możliwości przekazania energii przez ściankę  3-4 mm PCV.  Można użyć rur 6m , ograniczając ilość połączeń.

ps. Barth twoje GWC odzyskuje więcej energii niż będzie odbierało reku ,które potem zamontujesz :big grin: . Tak ,że to nie jest kilka złotych.

----------


## szczukot

Barth3z, nie dyskutuj z goście. Jst delikatnie mówiąc niekultruralny i szkoda na niego czasu. A jak twierdzi, że przeczytał chyba wszytsko o GWC, to chyba w innym języku czytał.

Fantom

----------


## Gik

> ,,Chciałbym użyć czegoś szczelniejszego wydajniejszego stąd moje zapytanie, może ktoś coś wie?"
> 
> Każda rura łączona pod ziemią  niesie w sobie zagrożenie  nieszczelności . Rozwiązaniem jest  gentoixowa  termokurczka.
> Wydajność zwiększasz powierzchnią wymiany , grubość i rodzaj  ścianki jest w praktyce bez znaczenia ,bo przepływ energii przez grunt jest wolniejszy od możliwości przekazania energii przez ściankę  3-4 mm PCV.  Można użyć rur 6m , ograniczając ilość połączeń.


Dziękuję za rzeczową odpowiedź. Czyli jednak niczego konkretniejszego poza tymi "srebrnymi" rurami nie ma w dalszym ciągu. 
Rzeczywiście najciekawszym rozwiązaniem są PCV kanalizacyjne. Aktualnie rozważam rurowy ze względu na warunki geotechniczne tak jak napisałem we wcześniejszym poście. A jeśli ktoś chce i ma czas napisać coś ciekawego to zamieszczę swoją koncepcję ułożenia GWC, 
Celuje w długość 50-60m. 


Dodatkowo myśle o wspomożeniu rury gwc rurą od studni, aby ustabilizować temperaturę. Nie powinno to zaszkodzić, a zawsze trochę stabilniejsze warunki temperaturowe.

----------


## adam_mk

Niestety, też w wypowiedziach czuję mniemanologię zamiast wiedzy.
Nie wystarczy przeczytać.
Trzeba by czytać ze zrozumieniem tekstu...
A w tym wątku wszystko już chyba było i nawet w wielu wariantach.

Adam M.

----------


## Gik

Na pewno nie skumulowałem i nie przyswoiłem całej wiedzy - stąd moje pytania na forum. 
Ale myślałem, że tutaj ktoś w miarę kulturalnie mnie naprowadzi na właściwy trop. zamiast twierdzić, że nie wiem po co mi potrzebne GWC i sugerować kupić klimatyzator. Dlaczego sam nie poszedł tą drogą.

----------


## surgi22

> My wiemy, ale Ty - mimo przeczytania "wszystkiego" o GWC - chyba nie. Porównanie domu do samochodu campingowego też nie trafione. Jego zakup można uzasadnić. Wydanie zaś 5tys. na GWC - nie.
> 
> Chcesz wybudować GWC za 5tys. zł, żeby zaoszczędzić kilkanaście zł rocznie na kosztach eksploatacji grzałki w rekuperatorze ?


Ok barth3z jaka jest w/g ciebie moc chłodnicza GWC ? 0?

----------


## Barth3z

> Ok barth3z jaka jest w/g ciebie moc chłodnicza GWC ? 0?


Nie, skąd tak wnioskujesz ?
Uważam, że więcej korzyści będzie miał z klimy za 2k niż z GWC za 5k.

----------


## adam_mk

"Ale myślałem, że..."
DOBRZE myślałeś!
Tyle, ze słowa nie rozumiesz z tego, co Ci życzliwie piszą...
Nie władasz tą wiedzą, a twierdzisz, ze władasz.
Złościsz się...
Przestań i załącz myślenie.Jak czego nie wiesz - pytaj.

Chcesz osiągnąć jakiś cel...
JAKI? - zdefiniuj!
Potrzebne Ci to jest aby .......
Wpisz tu co należy.
Będzie łatwiej.

Chętnie pomagamy, tyle, ze czasem ustalenie wspólnego języka pojęć trwa trochę.
Zwykłe słowo "dupa" ma kilka znaczeń.
Tu jest sprawa bardziej skomplikowana i nie da się DOBRZE opisać jej językiem potocznym.

Adam M.

----------


## Gik

> "Ale myślałem, że..."
> DOBRZE myślałeś!
> ...
> Adam M.


A tu jest mój problem opisany według Twoich wytycznych  :wink: 



> Już napisałem, wstępne podgrzanie temperatury dla rekuperatora, dodatkowo aby wymiennik nie zamarzł. A w lecie obniżenie temp. zbyt ciepłego powietrza. 
> ....
> Nie oczekuje cudów, dom nie będzie miał dużego zapotrzebowania na energię (30cm XPS grunt, ściany +30, dach +50 wszystko jeszcze przeliczane), a jakie będzie miał, dopiero jak zostanie zakończony projekt indywidualny.
> Natomiast charakteryzuje się maksymalną prostotą - idealne ułożenie do stron świata. Własne źródło wody,  biologiczna oczyszczalnia. Rekuperacja odciążona dzięki GWC, jakie efekty uzyskam? ...


Zamieściłem moją koncepcję rozłożenia GWC, A Panie Adamie M. Skoro i Pan chciał mi odpisać to może jakieś konkretne rady?
Samo stwierdzenie, że będę miał więcej pożytku z klimatyzatora do mnie nie przemawia. Argument nr.1. - Chcę uniknąć i zniwelować konieczność korzystania z urządzeń elektrycznych, których i tak już będę miał sporo.
GRUNT: Mam glinę, która w sezonie deszczowym jest bardzo wilgotna (woda pod trawnikiem), natomiast latem poziom wód jest nisko. Jak nisko badania powiedzą a są w trakcie, chociaż ten wynik jest już trochę mniej istotny.

----------


## Barth3z

> ps. Barth twoje GWC odzyskuje więcej energii niż będzie odbierało reku ,które potem zamontujesz. Tak ,że to nie jest kilka złotych.


Taaa ... Jak to kiedyś TB opowiadał: _"... trzeba było biec za taksówką, a nie autobusem. Zaoszczędziłbyś więcej"_  :smile:

----------


## surgi22

> Nie, skąd tak wnioskujesz ?
> Uważam, że więcej korzyści będzie miał z klimy za 2k niż z GWC za 5k.


A konkretnie ile KW/h chłodu da w sezonie GWC w/g ciebie ?    I ile KW/h ciepła da latem ?

----------


## Barth3z

> A konkretnie ile KW/h chłodu da w sezonie GWC w/g ciebie ?    I ile KW/h ciepła da latem ?


60metrów rury fi 200mm, przepłyność 300m3/h pracujące 12/24h da ok. 220kWh chłodu w okresie letnim (czerwiec - wrzesień) i ok. 2400kWh ciepła przez reszte roku. Z tym, że ilość kWh chłodu nie oznacza, że potrzebowaliśmy go w upalny dzień. To jest ilość energii liczone z różnic temp. przed i po GWC.

----------


## surgi22

Czyli w/g Ciebie przez 120 dni ( 4  miesiące ) średnio na dobę GWC da 1,8 KWh chłodu - czyli 152 W/h ? - możesz podać jak to liczyłeś ?

----------


## Barth3z

> Czyli w/g Ciebie przez 120 dni ( 4  miesiące ) średnio na dobę GWC da 1,8 KWh chłodu - czyli 152 W/h ? - możesz podać jak to liczyłeś ?


Sorki, liczone to było dla temperatur zewn. powyżej 24oC. A ciepło było liczone do temp. zewn. +10oC. Tu masz opracowanie o które się opieram: http://www.nape.pl/upload/File/bibli...ika_ciepla.pdf

----------


## Gik

> 60metrów rury fi 200mm, przepłyność 300m3/h pracujące 12/24h da ok. 220kWh chłodu w okresie letnim (czerwiec - wrzesień) i ok. 2400kWh ciepła przez reszte roku. Z tym, że ilość kWh chłodu nie oznacza, że potrzebowaliśmy go w upalny dzień. To jest ilość energii liczone z różnic temp. przed i po GWC.


    Chłodu na lato będzie mniej, natomiast zimą ze względu na poziom wód, powinno ciepło wystarczyć na długo przy zakładanej długości rury.
Aby skutecznie chłodzić latem, rura będzie za mało wydajna. Więc być może klimatyzator będzie potrzebny, ale jego instalacja może czekać. Śmiało można zobaczyć jak to będzie wyglądać w rzeczywistości.
   A rzucając okiem na rzut, może ma ktoś ciekawszą koncepcję rozmieszczenia rur.
Myślałem o równoległych i nawet tichelmanie. Jednak to nieco komplikuje układ ze względu na trójniki wtedy łatwiej o błąd i nieszczelność, a tego obawiam się najbardziej. Stąd moje pierwsze pytanie o rury i sposób zabezpieczenia. Jak już wcześniej zostało opisane na forum - koszulki termokurczliwe są dość pewnym rozwiązaniem.

----------


## adam_mk

"Zamieściłem moją koncepcję rozłożenia GWC, A Panie Adamie M. Skoro i Pan chciał mi odpisać to może jakieś konkretne rady?"
Służę...
Myśleć!
Sprawdzać dokładnie to, co nam się WYDAJE, ze wiemy...
"wstępne podgrzanie temperatury dla rekuperatora, dodatkowo aby wymiennik nie zamarzł. "
TAK!
"A w lecie obniżenie temp. zbyt ciepłego powietrza. "
ILE? GDZIE? PO CO?
Generalnie - NIE!!!
"dom nie będzie miał dużego zapotrzebowania na energię "
Bzdury, aż ziemia jęczy...
KIEDY!!!!!!!! (mamy cztery pory roku)
" idealne ułożenie do stron świata. "
Według pani z mięsnego, babci klozetowej czy innych opiniotwórców?
JAK ON STOI do stron świata?
JAKIE są jego rzuty? (przeznaczenie pomieszczeń)
Dawaj BILANS zysków/strat termicznych w ciągu roku - ocenimy.
" Mam glinę, która w sezonie deszczowym jest bardzo wilgotna (woda pod trawnikiem), natomiast latem poziom wód jest nisko. Jak nisko badania powiedzą a są w trakcie, chociaż ten wynik jest już trochę mniej istotny. "
Pozwól, ze TU ograniczę się do stwierdzenia : wcale się na tym nie znasz...
ZERO implikacji z tych stwierdzeń do Ciebie dociera.
Ty nawet nie wiesz co to jest glina, jak tu czytam.
"chociaż ten wynik jest już trochę mniej istotny. "
Bo???

Adam M.

----------


## Gik

południe na górze. Do idealnego położenia brakuje kilka stopni, Jednak MPZP jest tu nieugięty. 
Ile powietrza, niestety tu będą panować czyste spekulacje ponieważ dom jest w fazie projektowej. 
Ogólnie ja na prawdę nie oczekuje aby to GWC było system idealnym i remedium na każdą sytuację klimatyczną na naszym globie.
Jestem na takim etapie, że wszystko przede mną i jeszcze wszystko mogę zmienić. W założeniach jak pisałem wielokrotnie mam GWC.
Na pewno nie dopuści do zamarzania wymiennika jak Adamie M. napisałeś to już plus.
Obniżyć temperatury w lecie, generalnie nie. Będzie zbyt mało wydajne aby to zrobiło skutecznie przez cały sezon. Rozumiem.
I abyście mogli mi powiedzieć co muszę poprawić ile rury dostawić to potrzeba informacji o kubaturze budynku, wydajności reku - tego jeszcze nie mam bo jest to dopiero przede mną.
Dałem skrawek informacji, i też tyle mi wystarczy od Was. 
Jak najoptymalniej GWC rozłożyć na ile metrów rury się przygotować.
Chcę aby to w miarę skutecznie obniżało rachunki za ogrzewanie i być może chłodzenie.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> "wstępne podgrzanie temperatury dla rekuperatora, dodatkowo aby wymiennik nie zamarzł. "
> TAK!


 Z podlicznika grzałki do rozmrażania 
2013/2014 - 40kWh 
2014/2015 - 32 kWh

1995/1996 - 115 kWh. 
   Ile więcej zużyją wentylatory przez gwc?

----------


## Wirnick

> Ile powietrza, niestety tu będą panować czyste spekulacje ponieważ dom jest w fazie projektowej.  W założeniach jak pisałem wielokrotnie mam GWC.
> 
> Jak najoptymalniej GWC rozłożyć na ile metrów rury się przygotować.
> 
> Pozdrawiam.


Ja bym optował za układem rur, tak jak  oczyszczalnia  przydomowa - równolegle, kilka.
I koniecznie studzienka, z możliwością wypompowania gromadzącej się wody. Rury karbowane o dużej powierzchni wewnętrznej (podobna do drenarskiej - 3,10zł/m fi100 w kręgach) - zmniejsza prędkość przepływu, lecz wzrasta przekazywanie(odbieranie) ciepła.

----------


## adam_mk

"zmniejsza prędkość przepływu, lecz wzrasta przekazywanie(odbieranie) ciepła. "
Gdzie, kiedy, jak?
Przestałbyś bredzić...

Adam M.

----------


## Wirnick

> Przestałbyś bredzić...
> Adam M.


Wiki tak wspomina problem - "Sam termin "ciepło" związany jest z hipotetycznym fluidem "cieplikiem", który – podobnie jak eter – nie istnieje."
Ja nie bawię się w analizę chaotycznego ruchu energii. Dla mnie istotne jest praca i czas.
A Ty powtarzasz się i za chwilę zaczniesz się jąkać - hamuj!

----------


## Barth3z

adamowi chodzi o to, że zmniejszenie przepływu powietrza nie spowoduje wzrostu przekazywania ciepła. Śmiem twierdzić, że będzie odwrotnie. Idąc twoim tokiem rozumowania wynikałoby, że zatrzymanie przepływu powietrza spowoduje wzrost przekazywania energii do nieskończoności, a w rzeczywistości dąży do zera  :smile: 
Co innego jest stwierdzenie, że im wolniejszy przepływ, tym temp. na wyrzucie z GWC będzie bliska temp. gruntu. Chyba to miałeś na myśli ?

----------


## adam_mk

Wirnick
Problem w tym, ze ja ten temat zgłębiałem dwa lata a od tego czasu mam ciągły pomiar GWC co 10 min przez ostatnie trzy lata.
Nie muszę się jąkać. WIEM, bo pomierzyłem i to nie punktowo!
Mniemasz, bredzisz, powtarzasz bzdury, których pełno w sieci.
A tu trzeba użyć rozumu i znajomości praw fizyki.
Nawet rura ze srebra nie poprawi transportu ciepła przez grunt.
Grunt da/weźmie tyle, ile może, a na pewno mniej dynamicznie, jak potrafi to ścianka DOWOLNEJ rury, którą da się zakopać.
Materiał na rurę nie ma tu znaczenia. (Dla przepływu ciepła w DOBRZE zrobionym GWC.)

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Wiesz, że CZYNNA długość rurowego GWC (każdego innego też) nie jest stała?

Adam M.

----------


## Wirnick

Adamie - dlaczego pomijasz drugą ściankę(powierzchnię) rury. Rura gładka lub szorstka bierze ciepło z ziemi lub jej przekazuje.
Terminologią powszechną - miesza się z ciepłem dolotowym - bilans termiczny.
Zastanawiałeś się, dlaczego na wylocie jest wartość dodatnia przy mrozie w atmosferze?

----------


## adam_mk

"Zastanawiałeś się, dlaczego..."

Tak.
Mierzyłem, badałem, udowadniałem...
Takiego granta mi zlecili...

Adam M.

----------


## nydar

Dom SSO , płyta  20cm na XPS 16cm ( brak izolacji na płycie i brak posadzki ) , opaska izolacyjna pionowa.  . 09.02.2015 ,temp. pod izolacją  +10oC na głębokości 100-150cm .Temperatura gruntu na tej głębokości poza domem  + 3,5oC.  
To taki prywatny grant  u Karolka.

----------


## adam_mk

I prawilno!
Izotermę wyciągnęło.
Tak ma być!

Tobie się wydaje, ze to ciepełko z domu?
Zrób taka sama płytę, połóż na niej dodatkowe 10cm styro i nie buduj na niej domu - będzie pod nią tak samo!

Adam M.

----------


## nydar

Stan surowy otwarty. Gołe ściany bez izolacji ,bez okien , z dachem  :big grin: 
Pewnie,że izotermy podciągnęło . I po co to niszczyć dając tam GWC?

----------


## adam_mk

Nie trzeba niszczyć.
Można wykorzystać.

Adam M.

----------


## Wirnick

> Dom SSO , płyta  20cm na XPS 16cm ( brak izolacji na płycie i brak posadzki ) , opaska izolacyjna pionowa.  . 09.02.2015 ,temp. pod izolacją  +10oC na głębokości 100-150cm .


Dziękuję za konkrety. Proszę(o więcej), byś nakrył płytę folią i powtórzył pomiar temperatury.
Pamiętaj nakrywając 20 m2 trzeba odczekać, by podgrzało się 30m3 gruntu wraz z płytą.
Uzyskamy odpowiedź - czy warto wykonać GWC pod domem w ramach jednej inwestycji.
Uprzedzając oponentów - grzyby i pleśnie rozwijają się dopiero powyżej temperatury chłodniczej >16oC

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Uprzedzając oponentów - grzyby i pleśnie rozwijają się dopiero powyżej temperatury chłodniczej >16oC


*Drobnoustroje psychrofilne* (psychrofile – zimnolubne) – to mikroorganizmy
rosnące już w temperaturach od 0ºC, o temperaturze optymalnej nie wyższej niż 15ºC 
*Drobnoustroje psychrotrofowe* (psychrotrofy) to mikroorganizmy, które bez
względu na swoje temperatury kardynalne posiadają zdolność rozwoju
w temperaturze ≤7ºC. Do psychrotrofów zaliczamy wszystkie psychrofile i część
mezofili
 Stąd srebro w kanałach gwc.
Poza tym, kanały, które nie maja atestu PZH, są robione z udziałem recyklingu, dlatego nie wiadomo jakie trucizny skrywają. Po czym opakowania i jakie substancje utylizowano.

----------


## Barth3z

> *Drobnoustroje psychrofilne* (psychrofile – zimnolubne) – to mikroorganizmy
> rosnące już w temperaturach od 0ºC, o temperaturze optymalnej nie wyższej niż 15ºC 
> *Drobnoustroje psychrotrofowe* (psychrotrofy) to mikroorganizmy, które bez
> względu na swoje temperatury kardynalne posiadają zdolność rozwoju
> w temperaturze ≤7ºC. Do psychrotrofów zaliczamy wszystkie psychrofile i część
> mezofili
>  Stąd srebro w kanałach gwc.
> Poza tym, kanały, które nie maja atestu PZH, są robione z udziałem recyklingu, dlatego nie wiadomo jakie trucizny skrywają. Po czym opakowania i jakie substancje utylizowano.


Z jednej strony preferujesz srebrne rury do GWC z drugiej wymienniki recair o powierzchni czynnej 36m2, którego lamele nie są pokryte żadnymi jonami srebra a posiadają znacznie lepsze warunki do rozwoju powyższych mikroorgznizów. Co za niekonsekwencja.

----------


## Barth3z

> Uzyskamy odpowiedź - czy warto wykonać GWC pod domem w ramach jednej inwestycji.


Potrzebuję jeszcze trochę czas, żeby móc pomierzyć swój grunt pod pod domem. Pod połową domu jest GWC (ok. 8m x 10m), pod drugą połową nie ma. Nad obiema częściami będą czujniki temperatur, może nawet wilgotności.

----------


## nydar

> Nie trzeba niszczyć.
> Można wykorzystać.
> 
> Adam M.


Logika podpowiada,że skoro w nie ogrzewanym miejscu z izolacją pionową  i poziomą na razie tylko 16cm ,jest 10oC  w lutym ,to wykorzystanie może być jedno . Mniejszy przepływ energii przez posadzkę do gruntu . Każda ingerencja w tej przestrzeni spowoduje obniżenie temp. i wzmożony przepływ  z domu do gruntu. GWC sensu energetycznego pod domem mieć nie może, bo bilans jest jednoznaczny.

----------


## adam_mk

Znowu bredzisz?
Było, nie raz...
Bilans ciepła byś sobie zrobił...

Adam M.

----------


## nydar

Co było ?Był na tym forum bydlęcy język ,że oponent bredzi .Przemów po ludzku i udowodnij ,że GWC pod domem nie obniży temperatury. Dostałeś granta na te pomiary. Potrafisz tylko powiedzieć ,że ktoś kto uważa,że zimne powietrze pod domem obniża temp. gruntu , bredzi? Udowodnij w końcu ,że GWC nie ma wpływu na temp. gruntu pod domem. Daj jakieś dane,uzasadnij je, a nie ,,bredzisz" Dla mnie dowodem jest fakt,że 1m3 piachu zmieniając temp. o 1oC to
0,44kWh + to co z wilgoci wynika. Konkrety Adamie a nie polityka!!

----------


## Gik

Panowie, jakie przemyślenia macie dotyczące rur ciśnieniowych zdatnych do przesyłu wody pitnej?
tu link do takich rur
http://www.budmech.com.pl/armatura-c..._rury-pvc.html zainteresowały mnie 
Gamrat fi 225 × 5,5średnica ścianki - ze względu na średnicę ścianki. 
Do tego dla pewności koszulka termokurczliwa, wtedy szczelność powinna być odpowiednia. A i cena nie jest zła, wychodziło coś około 20zł za 1m, tylko że rury innej firmy (grubsze ścianki).
Ale ogólnie chodzi mi o przemyślenia jak napisałem na początku.

----------


## nydar

Bierz. Jak masz do wody pitnej to i TB nie zarzuci,że bez atestu. Grubość ścianki czy 3 czy 5mm, nie jest istotna dla przewodzenia ciepła między gruntem a powietrzem .

----------


## Gik

z ceną przesadziłem, bo już nie wiem w jakim sklepie wyliczyłem 20zł za 1mb. Za to w większości będzie 225x5,5 od 40zł brutto. Czyli bez tragedii za dość szczelną instalację nawet bez stosowania koszulek, które mimo wszystko lepiej mieć. 
A co do wad... to z tego co właśnie czytam PCV jest dobrym izolatorem wśród plastików, chyba chyba dotyczy to wszystkich polimerów sztucznych.

A odnośnie mnie, dzięki Wam, mam nieco szerszy pogląd na krytykę GWC (przyda się). Wrócę z tematem jak już będę miał plan zagospodarowania terenu na mapie projektowej z zapytaniem o korekty odnośnie długości i sposobu rozmieszczenia rur.
A jeśli mimo wszystko dostanie się woda do rur, której nie powinno być dużo będzie trzeba zsynchoronizować pompkę odsysającą z instalacją kompresowa z oczyszczalni biologicznej,

----------


## Barth3z

> Dla mnie dowodem jest fakt,że 1m3 piachu zmieniając temp. o 1oC to
> 0,44kWh + to co z wilgoci wynika.


Ale przecież ten 1m3 piachu nie jest osadzony w próżni.

A gdybyś zamiast gruntu dał wodę ? Np. dom pływający na morzu a pod domem GWC. O ile stopni wychłodzisz wodę pod tym domem przy pracy GWC ?

----------


## nydar

> Ale przecież ten 1m3 piachu nie jest osadzony w próżni.
> 
> A gdybyś zamiast gruntu dał wodę ? Np. dom pływający na morzu a pod domem GWC. O ile stopni wychłodzisz wodę pod tym domem przy pracy GWC ?


Jaja sobie robisz?

----------


## Barth3z

> Jaja sobie robisz?


Przerysowałem, dla pokazania zasady.

EDIT: Skoro karolek ma 10oC pod domem, to oznacza, że grunt podciągnął ciepło z niższych pokładów (nie mylić z ciepłem od jądra ziemi). Jeśli bedziesz ciągnął te ciepło, to one będzie non stop napływać, bo dąży do wyrównania. A skąd ciągnie ? Z niższych pokładów.

----------


## nydar

> Przerysowałem, dla pokazania zasady.
> 
> EDIT: Skoro karolek na 10oC pod domem, to oznacza, że grunt podciągnął ciepło z niższych pokładów (nie mylić z ciepłem od jądra ziemi). Jeśli bedziesz ciągnął te ciepło, to one będzie non stop napływać, bo dąży do wyrównania. A skąd ciągnie ? Z niższych pokładów.


Należało by zatem rozważyć tempo-możliwości napływania tego ciepła a odbiór. Odbiór z bardzo ograniczonej powierzchni .
Zresztą nie ma co się denerwować.Karolek zamontował sądy w kilku miejscach. Porównamy temp. u ciebie i u niego  :big grin: .

----------


## Barth3z

> Należało by zatem rozważyć tempo-możliwości napływania tego ciepła a odbiór. Odbiór z bardzo ograniczonej powierzchni .
> Zresztą nie ma co się denerwować.Karolek zamontował sądy w kilku miejscach. Porównamy temp. u ciebie i u niego .


*sondy

Ale bardziej wiarygodne pomiary będą w tej samej lokalizacji, czyli oba pomiary u mnie - jeden czujnik dam nad GWC, drugi w drugiej części domu, gdzie GWC nie ma.

----------


## Shark2

Witam. Mam zamiar budować GWC jeszcze nie zdecydowałem jakie ale generlanie jak najtaniej bo z kasą bardzo cienko,

Dom po zewnątrz 11x8m z gazobetonu bialego typu ytong narazie w surowym stanie (ściany okna drzwi, wylewki z ogrzewaniem podłogowym, poszycie dachu komin) jestem na etapie rzeźbienia by się tam na przyszłą zimę wprowadzić.
Wypytując o różne porady wpałem na GWC i ostatecznie na ten chyba najbardziej wyczerpujący i jak dlugi temat forum ;-P
Generlanie chętnie bym popełnił żwirowca ale na żwir nie stać mnie w najbliższym czasie.
Posiadam natomiast dużo białego kamienia wapiennego popularnego na lubelszczyźnie i roztoczu - budulec wielu domów, pałacyków budynków gospodarczych a nawet podziemnych tuneli z czasów sobieskiego które przetrwały do dziś. Kamienie te oczywiście są większe od żwiru nie mniej fajnei chłoną wodę i ją potem oddają, Leżąc na ziemi pod chmórką (i pada na nie słońce + woda) co najwyżej nabierają zielonego nalotu.
I tutaj prośba o opinnie czy taki materiał miał by szansę sprawdzić się jako GWC? wykonanie podobne do żwirowca czyli dół geowłuknina i w to te kamienie, przykryć steropian + folia budowalna etc) do tego zraszanie.

mocno też zastanawiałem się nad GWC ceramicznym z maxów, byc może miał bym trochę za free lub za koszt transportu. Nie mniej jak się one sprawują? tzn czy nie tworzą się problemy po juz kilkuletniej eksplatacji? na yt widziałem filmik że powstała jakaś narośl juz w 2-3 letnim gwc...
czy taki gwc ceramiczny nie ma problemy z "oczyszczaniem"? czy nawilązając go wodą zachodzi podobny proces jak w żwirowcu? bo tak na logike to nie... ale może mam złą logikę. Czy własnie taki problem z przepłukiwaniem złoża a raczej jego brakiem może powodować powstanie narośli?

posiadam też studnię blisko domu, stara z kręgów - z niej czepie wodę do spożycia i celów sanitarnych  lustro wody ok 4m. czy taka studnie można by wykorzystac jako gwc? np poprostu pobierając powietrze z nad lustra wody? czy to za szybko będzie wychładzać taką studnię?

Jeden z doradców poradzil mi aby izolując ściany domu zostawić przestrzeń między izolacja (lub elewacja) a ścianą tak 10-15cm i w ta przestrzeń tez dać powietrze z gwc - dogrzewać ściany w zimie by zmniejszyć straty ciepła przenikającego przez ścianę i schladzać latem. jak to widzicie?

Pozdrawiam Andrzej

----------


## Wirnick

> Przerysowałem, dla pokazania zasady.


Mamy trochę czasu - pomiary w toku - to czas na teorię.
Nie przesadziłeś, bo głównie o wodę tutaj chodzi jako nośnika ciepła w terze jak i 1000m niżej.
Minerały, tylko akumulują ciepło, utrudniając przepływ wody i par wodnych - dlatego temperatura jest w miarę ustabilizowana.
Dla nas ważne by było mierzyć też wilgotność gruntu. Czy woda obmywa nasze GWC.

----------


## adam_mk

Czyli rozpoczynasz wyważanie otwartych drzwi?

Chcesz zrobić U SIEBIE to GWC DOBRZE to analizuj SWÓJ przypadek, swój teren, swoje możliwości i chciejstwa.
Chcesz po raz kolejny zrobić badania, które robiono wielokrotnie?
Można, tylko po co?
TA wiedza jest przecież dostępna.

Adam M.

----------


## gentoonx

> Witam. Mam zamiar budować GWC ...
> *Jeden z doradców poradzil mi aby izolując ściany domu zostawić przestrzeń między izolacja (lub elewacja) a ścianą tak 10-15cm i w ta przestrzeń tez dać powietrze z gwc* - dogrzewać ściany w zimie by zmniejszyć straty ciepła przenikającego przez ścianę i schladzać latem. jak to widzicie?
> 
> Pozdrawiam Andrzej


Jezusie - broń Nas od _doradców_

----------


## Rom-Kon

> (...)
> 
> Jeden z doradców poradzil mi aby izolując ściany domu zostawić przestrzeń między izolacja (lub elewacja) a ścianą tak 10-15cm i w ta przestrzeń tez dać powietrze z gwc - dogrzewać ściany w zimie by zmniejszyć straty ciepła przenikającego przez ścianę i schladzać latem. jak to widzicie?
> 
> Pozdrawiam Andrzej


Co ja pacze...

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Szanowny Panie Andrzeju Shark2, można wiedzieć jakie wentylatory Pan planuje?

----------


## nydar

,,Jeden z doradców poradzil mi aby izolując ściany domu zostawić przestrzeń między izolacja (lub elewacja) a ścianą tak 10-15cm i w ta przestrzeń tez dać powietrze z gwc - dogrzewać ściany w zimie by zmniejszyć straty ciepła przenikającego przez ścianę i schladzać latem. jak to widzicie?"

Absurdalny pomysł. Zimą temp. ściany ma +/- 20oC . Wpuszczając  powietrze z GWC +/- 5oC miedzy ścianę a izolacje wychładzasz dom . Ten pomysł ma sens jedynie  jak na normatywną izolację dołożysz np. styropian ryflowany . Latem, tynk osiąga 40-50oC na południowej ścianie,można tym sposobem odprowadzić nadmiar ciepła- pasywne chłodzenie. Zimą  to może zadziałać przy pasywnym ogrzewaniu ścian.Kwestią będzie wielkość i moc GWC które podoła takiemu wyzwaniu . Niemniej teoretycznie jest możliwe ,,przeniesienie" domu na południe Europy,tyle,że koszty. Ogrzewanie domu energooszczędnego-pasywnego to kilkaset PLN.

----------


## gentoonx

> ...domu energooszczędnego-pasywnego....


nie ma takiej zlepki

energooszczędnego/pasywnego

tak już można  :smile:

----------


## nydar

> nie ma takiej zlepki
> 
> energooszczędnego/pasywnego
> 
> tak już można


Oj tam .Czepiasz się.  :big grin: 
Pasywny to energoooszczędny.

----------


## adam_mk

No, TAK, to się nigdy nie dogadamy...
Białe to białe a czarne nie białe.
 :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## nydar

Zdradź Adamie rąbek tajemnicy i powiedz ile  wynosi temp. gruntu pod domem przy zainstalowanym i użytkowanym GWC.

----------


## surgi22

Sorki ale za free to chyba nie dowiemy się. Grant to kasa , a kasa musi się zwrócić ( wykładającemu ).  :sad:

----------


## nydar

> Sorki ale za free to chyba nie dowiemy się. Grant to kasa , a kasa musi się zwrócić ( wykładającemu ).


Wiemy :big grin:  Ale chcemy się dowiedzieć ze źródła  popartego grantem . Wiarygodne bedzie.
Z drugiej strony  nalęgło się tych czujników . Barth założy a ma GWC pod domem.Zobaczymy i porównamy z tymi co nie mają .

----------


## beehive

Czy robił ktoś z Was GWC żwirowy grzebieniowy?
To jest podobne do rurowego w układzie Tichelmanna, ale za połączenia między rurami służy żwir. W Wikipedii jest do tego rysunek
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...sada_pracy.png

Ta strona: http://www.grzebieniowygwc.pl/Porown...dzjow_GWC.html
reklamuje to jako tańsze od zwykłego żwirowca i z mniejszymi oporami (wadą jest tylko konieczność  zagospodarowania nieco większej powierzchni).

Czy to nie jest trudne do wykonania tak, żeby powietrze przechodziło przez wszystkie gałęzie? 
Może warto zaryzykować? Oszczędza się sporo żwiru.

----------


## surgi22

Wiesz co nydar nie przesadzaj - weź sam wyłóż 50 czy 100tys. PLN na badania -  i opublikuj je dla wszystkich za free - w końcu kochasz bliźnich nie  :yes:

----------


## nydar

> Wiesz co nydar nie przesadzaj - weź sam wyłóż 50 czy 100tys. PLN na badania -  i opublikuj je dla wszystkich za free - w końcu kochasz bliźnich nie


Tu nie chodzi o miłość bliźniego ,a fakt ,że  czujnik temp. z wyświetlaczem kosztuje parę zł. Można je zainstalować pod izolacją posadzki ,stwierdzając,że największe straty przez posadzkę to brednie. Można też stwierdzić,że GWC tam umieszczone obniża temp. a to przekłada się na wzrost przepływu energii. 
Mając pod posadzką GWC można stanowczo stwierdzić ,że temp. niższa od 10oC w lutym to nic innego jak pożeranie energii z domu.

----------


## surgi22

Na razie nydar to teza - do dowodu daleko.

----------


## jasiek71

> Tu nie chodzi o miłość bliźniego ,a fakt ,że  czujnik temp. z wyświetlaczem kosztuje parę zł. Można je zainstalować pod izolacją posadzki ,stwierdzając,że największe straty przez posadzkę to brednie. Można też stwierdzić,że GWC tam umieszczone obniża temp. a to przekłada się na wzrost przepływu energii. 
> Mając pod posadzką GWC można stanowczo stwierdzić ,że temp. niższa od 10oC w lutym to nic innego jak pożeranie energii z domu.


a ile to są te straty ...?
i o ile się zwiększą przy zainstalowaniu tam wymiennika...?
teraz następne pytanie się nasuwa...
jeżeli straty do gruntu powodują wzrost temperatury pod chałupą a co za tym idzie powietrza nawiewanego do pomieszczeń to czy dalej są stratami...?
jak dla mnie to w najgorszym przypadku ani nic nie stracimy ani nie zyskamy...

----------


## nydar

Żelazny dowód to +10oC na dzień dzisiejszy pod 16cm XPS-a.
Pytanie,jaka jest temp . gdy tam umieścimy GWC. Nie może być równa ani wyższa od tych 10oC. Zatem jak jest mniejsza to powoduje wzrost przepływu energii między domem a gruntem . 
Taniej wyjdzie rurkę umieścić w ścianie domu .Z energetycznego pkt. widzenia efekt taki jak pod domem . Bez sensu.

----------


## surgi22

Nydar Ty to jesteś jednak głęboko wierzący - nie widziałeś a uwierzyłeś - po Ci potwierdzenie - z wiarą się nie dyskutuje.

----------


## Barth3z

> Czy robił ktoś z Was GWC żwirowy grzebieniowy?
> To jest podobne do rurowego w układzie Tichelmanna, ale za połączenia między rurami służy żwir. W Wikipedii jest do tego rysunek
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...sada_pracy.png
> 
> Ta strona: http://www.grzebieniowygwc.pl/Porown...dzjow_GWC.html
> reklamuje to jako tańsze od zwykłego żwirowca i z mniejszymi oporami (wadą jest tylko konieczność  zagospodarowania nieco większej powierzchni).
> 
> Czy to nie jest trudne do wykonania tak, żeby powietrze przechodziło przez wszystkie gałęzie? 
> Może warto zaryzykować? Oszczędza się sporo żwiru.


Największym kosztem są te perforowane rury PEvukładane w grzebień. Wg mnie budowa takiego żwirowca jest nie opłacalna.

----------


## Barth3z

> jeżeli straty do gruntu powodują wzrost temperatury pod chałupą a co za tym idzie powietrza nawiewanego do pomieszczeń to czy dalej są stratami...?


Jeśli później stosujemy rekuperator to są, ponieważ każde podniesienie temperatury nawiewu podnosi jednocześnie temperaturę powietrza wyrzucanego z reku. Jeśli tego powietrza nie zagospodarujesz to straty ciepła do GWC pod domem można nazwać stratami.

----------


## beehive

> Największym kosztem są te perforowane rury PEvukładane w grzebień. Wg mnie budowa takiego żwirowca jest nie opłacalna.


Tych rur jednak nie będzie tak dużo, ok 2m na 1m2 złoża, a wystarczą średnicy 100-110. Nawet płacąc 10 zł/m rury (a są też tańsze), to raptem 20zł/m2 złoża, sporo mniej niż zaoszczędzony żwir, dzięki płytszemu złożu.  Mniej żwiru to jeszcze dodatkowe oszczędności, w postaci płytszego wykopu i mniej ziemi do wywiezienia. Finansowo to raczej wygląda do przodu w porównaniu z tradycyjnym żwirowcem, nawet biorąc pod uwagę nieco większą powierzchnię.

----------


## Barth3z

> Tych rur jednak nie będzie tak dużo, ok 2m na 1m2 złoża, a wystarczą średnicy 100-110. Nawet płacąc 10 zł/m rury (a są też tańsze), to raptem 20zł/m2 złoża, sporo mniej niż zaoszczędzony żwir, dzięki płytszemu złożu.  Mniej żwiru to jeszcze dodatkowe oszczędności, w postaci płytszego wykopu i mniej ziemi do wywiezienia. Finansowo to raczej wygląda do przodu w porównaniu z tradycyjnym żwirowcem, nawet biorąc pod uwagę nieco większą powierzchnię.


Rury PE do zastosowania w GWC ulokowanym pod domem są bardzo drogie (takie rury stosują Ci ze strony grzebieniowygwc.pl). Ty zapewne piszesz o pomarańczowych rurach PVC.
W takim przypadku będzie taniej i rzeczywiście warto taką instalację przemyśleć. Ja nie zastosowałem takich rur grzebieniowych, przez co mam znacznie wyższe opory instalacji.

----------


## tatanka

Hmm
Bardzo mi sie podoba jak piszecie o temperaturze powietrza wlatujacego do domu i obliczacie jakie z tego macie zyski.
Tylko jest jedno ale. Jaka wilgotnosc ma to powietrze ?
Duzo energii potrzeba do odparowanie/wykroplenia wody !!!
Zysk mozna policzyc wtedy jak bedzie wiadomo ile ENERGII otrzymalismy !!!!!!!!!

Przy glikolowym policzenie tego jest proste.

Glikolowiec czy rurowiec ma lezec w basenie pod ziemia i wtedy bedzie mial duza sprawnosc.
Dlatego trzeba wymyslic podziemny TANI basen/zbiornik.

----------


## _John

> Hmm
> Bardzo mi sie podoba jak piszecie o temperaturze powietrza wlatujacego do domu i obliczacie jakie z tego macie zyski.
> Tylko jest jedno ale. Jaka wilgotnosc ma to powietrze ?
> Duzo energii potrzeba do odparowanie/wykroplenia wody !!!
> Zysk mozna policzyc wtedy jak bedzie wiadomo ile ENERGII otrzymalismy !!!!!!!!!


O rany... ale wykrzykników. Polecam odrobić lekcje zanim takie bzdury się na forum zacznie wypisywać.

Ogrzewanie powietrza w wymienniku gruntowym, rekuperatorze z wymiennikiem przeponowym lub na nagrzewnicy to procesy zachodzące przy delta x =0.
Oznacza to, że wymieniane jest wyłącznie ciepło jawne.
A skoro wymieniane jest wyłącznie ciepło jawne jego moc można policzyć ze wzoru:
Moc = strumień masowy x ciepło właściwe x różnica temperatur

Wilgoć w powietrzu ma jedynie wpływ na wydajność chłodniczą urządzenia, gdy temperatura ścianki elementu chłodzącego jest poniżej punktu rosy i występuje wykroplenie wody z powietrza.

----------


## kangaxx

no a zimą gdy  wilgoć z wyrzucanego powietrza kondensuje na wymienniku to nie jest to czasem ciepło utajone?

----------


## tatanka

Kangaxx zdał.

 _John'owi się zdawało  :big grin:  .

Cieplo skraplania/parowania dla pary wodnej to 2,27 MJ/kg = 2,27 KJ/g

Niech w 1m3 cieplego powietrza bedzie 10g pary wodnej.
Mamy 22,7KJ/m3
Wentylujemy 160m3/h
Wychodzi 1kWh .
Tyle energii zyskujemy / tracimy TYLKO dla wilgoci zawartej w cieplym powietrzu jezeli ją odparujemy / wykroplimy.

W zimnym jest ok  3-4x mniej !!!!!!!!!!!

Pomijam cieplo wlasciwe pary wodnej.

W temp 20* mozna max rozpuscic ok 17g/m3
W temp 10* mozna max rozpuscic ok 9,5g/m3
W temp  0* mozna max rozpuscic ok    5g/m3
W temp -10* mozna max rozpuscic ok 2,5g/m3

( chyba dobrze wszystko policzylem )

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> no a zimą gdy  wilgoć z wyrzucanego powietrza kondensuje na wymienniku to nie jest to czasem ciepło utajone?


 Tak naprawdę nie jest. Nie jest to żaden odzysk z ciepła utajonego.
W domu wentylacja utrzymuje stałą wilgotność względną, odprowadzając nadmiar wody. Suche, świeże powietrze wchodząc, zabierze dokładnie tyle samo kWh na parowanie, co wychodzące oddało przy kondensacji.

 Tak więc ... jest tylko ciepło "jawne".

----------


## tatanka

TB przeczytaj ze zrozumieniem o czym napisalem.
NIe mozna rozpatrywac SAMEJ temperatury jako zysku czy straty z GWC  tylko trzeba patrzec na ENERGIE !!

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> TB przeczytaj ze zrozumieniem o czym napisalem.
> NIe mozna rozpatrywac SAMEJ temperatury jako zysku czy straty z GWC  tylko trzeba patrzec na ENERGIE !!


Nie pisałem o gwc, tylko o cieple z kondensacji. A GWC nigdy nikomu nie zaproponuję. Ani do wentylacji, ani do pompy ciepła.

----------


## Barth3z

> TB przeczytaj ze zrozumieniem o czym napisalem.
> NIe mozna rozpatrywac SAMEJ temperatury jako zysku czy straty z GWC  tylko trzeba patrzec na ENERGIE !!


Rozważmy dwa 2 bardzo realne przypadki:
1. GWC rurowe. Temperatura powietrza zewnętrznego -10 i 90% wilgotności. Temp. nawiewu po przejściu przez GWC 5oC i wilgotności 30%. Temperatura wyciągu z domu na rekuperator 22oC i 35% wilgotności.
2. GWC żwirowe. Temperatura powietrza zewnętrznego -10 i 90% wilgotności. Temp. nawiewu po przejściu przez GWC 5oC i wilgotności 80%. Temperatura wyciągu z domu na rekuperator 22oC i 40% wilgotności.

Co zyskujemy i ile, porównując w/w przypadki względem siebie ?

EDIT: Sprawność temperaturową reku przyjmij 80%

----------


## tatanka

-10*C 1m3 niech wazy 1,2kg i zawiera 2g wody
Cw pow 1,2x1000x15*K = 18kJ
Cw pary 0,002x1,84kJx15*K=0,05kJ ( czyli tyle co nic )

18kJ = 0,005kWh x wentylujemy 100m3/h = 0,5kWh

Niech takie parametry beda przez ok 60 dni = 1500h
Dostajemy 750kWh
liczac grzanie tego powietrza pradem po 0,5zl mamy jakies 380zl za ten okres

----------


## Barth3z

tatanka, nie bardzo wiem jaka jest konkluzja twoich wypowiedzi. Co chcesz powiedzieć ? Że warto budować GWC bezprzeponowe czy przeponowe ? A może, że w ogóle nie warto budować GWC, tylko za te pieniądze kupić pompę ciepła p-p ?

----------


## tatanka

Oplacalnosc budowy GWC.
Policzylem grzanie drogim pradem.
Przy gazie czy weglu okres splaty inwestycji w GWC nam sie znacznie wydłuży .

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Ogrzewanie węglem jest zdecydowanie najdroższe. Widać, że nie potrafi Pan policzyć.

----------


## nydar

> -10*C 1m3 niech wazy 1,2kg i zawiera 2g wody
> Cw pow 1,2x1000x15*K = 18kJ
> Cw pary 0,002x1,84kJx15*K=0,05kJ ( czyli tyle co nic )
> 
> 18kJ = 0,005kWh x wentylujemy 100m3/h = 0,5kWh
> 
> Niech takie parametry beda przez ok 60 dni = 1500h
> Dostajemy 750kWh
> liczac grzanie tego powietrza pradem po 0,5zl mamy jakies 380zl za ten okres


To nie tak . 
-10oC/90% to +5oC/27,75% w rurowcu .Aby podgrzać 100m3 powietrza o parametrach wyjściowych o 15oC , potrzeba tylko 0,0879kWh,a nie jak piszesz 0,5kWh.A dni z -10oC jest kilka w roku a nie  60. Gdyby jednak było tych dni 60,to koszt podgrzania wyniesie 132kWh
Do obliczeń,należy moim zdaniem przyjąć średnią z sezonu grzewczego,po rurowcu, + 8-9oC .

----------


## _John

> no a zimą gdy  wilgoć z wyrzucanego powietrza kondensuje na wymienniku to nie jest to czasem ciepło utajone?


Wymiennik przeponowy wymienia wyłącznie ciepło jawne. Inaczej nie byłby wymiennikiem przeponowym.
Myślę, że producent wymiennika robił obliczenia dla swoich wymienników i podając sprawność temperaturową wymiennika, uwzględnił minimalną ilość energii jaka ucieka wraz z odparowaniem wody z jego powierzchni.
Ale to tyczy się wyłącznie wymiennika przeponowego.

Natomiast kolega tatanka pisze wyłącznie o wymienniku gruntowym, a do swoich obliczeń przyjmuje wyłącznie przypadek skrajny
Czyli powietrze przelatujące przez wymiennik nawilżane jest wyłącznie w procesie adiabatycznym.
A największym błędem kolegi tatanka jest to, że szkołę skończył, ale łopaty w ręku jeszcze nie miał.
Przynajmniej po tym wnioskuję, gdyż do obliczeń energetycznych stosuje przypadek teoretyczny, gdzie całkowitą energię potrzebną na odparowanie wody w wymienniku pochłania powietrze.
A to jest błąd, ponieważ po to wymiennik zakopujemy w ziemi, wypełniamy złożem akumulacyjnym, by większość tej energii dostarczyła nam Ziemia.

W kosztach końcowych ogrzewania domu, nie ma żadnej różnicy między wymiennikiem gruntowym: przeponowym (rury) i bez przeponowym (żwir).
Różnica polega na wilgotności końcowej powietrza.
To wylatujące z wymiennika bez przeponowego jest bardziej wilgotne. 
Ale to chyba oczywiste - bierze się to z braku przepony, oraz nieporównywanie większej powierzchni kontaktu powietrza ze złożem.
Większa powierzchnia kontaktu, wyrównuje stratę energii potrzebną na odparowanie wody.

Wynik końcowy jest taki, że różnice między nimi (rurowy i żwirowy) są MARGINALNIE małe.

Jedyne co użytkownik powinien rzetelnie policzyć, to koszt wykonania takiego wymiennika.
Uwzględnić przepływy powietrza,  grzałkę w rekuperatorze i zestawić to z kosztami zakupu klimatyzacji kanałowej.
Mi to nie wyszło na plus. 
Wynik końcowy zależny jest od tego na ile ktoś wycenia wartość swojej pracy.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> i zestawić to z kosztami zakupu klimatyzacji kanałowej.
> Mi to nie wyszło na plus.



A jak uwzględnimy najtańszą kWh w ogrzewaniu? Z inwertera mam przez ostanie zimy 4kWh z 1. to żadne gwc nie ma sensu.

----------


## Barth3z

> W kosztach końcowych ogrzewania domu, nie ma żadnej różnicy między wymiennikiem gruntowym: przeponowym (rury) i bez przeponowym (żwir).
> Różnica polega na wilgotności końcowej powietrza.
> To wylatujące z wymiennika bez przeponowego jest bardziej wilgotne. 
> Ale to chyba oczywiste - bierze się to z braku przepony, oraz nieporównywanie większej powierzchni kontaktu powietrza ze złożem.
> Większa powierzchnia kontaktu, wyrównuje stratę energii potrzebną na odparowanie wody.
> 
> Wynik końcowy jest taki, że różnice między nimi (rurowy i żwirowy) są MARGINALNIE małe.
> 
> *Jedyne co użytkownik powinien rzetelnie policzyć, to koszt wykonania takiego wymiennika.
> ...


Pozwoliłem sobie ponownie przywołać powyższy fragment twojej wypowiedzi, bo wg mnie właśnie ten fragment jest konkluzją dyskusji w tym wątku.

----------


## Barth3z

> A jak uwzględnimy najtańszą kWh w ogrzewaniu? Z inwertera mam przez ostanie zimy 4kWh z 1. to żadne gwc nie ma sensu.


Ale wtedy potrzebujesz grzałkę lub system rozmrażania w rekuperatorze. Przy samodzielnym budowaniu rekuperatora musisz to jeszcze oprogramować. 

Dzięki GWC samodzielnie zbudowałem prosty i tani rekuperator, który w porównaniu do inwertera potrafi dodatkowo nawilżać. No i nie pobiera tyle energii co inwerter.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Ale wtedy potrzebujesz grzałkę lub system rozmrażania w rekuperatorze. Przy samodzielnym budowaniu rekuperatora musisz to jeszcze oprogramować. 
> 
> Dzięki GWC samodzielnie zbudowałem prosty i tani rekuperator, który w porównaniu do inwertera potrafi dodatkowo nawilżać. No i nie pobiera tyle energii co inwerter.


 GWC nie nawilży. Pokonanie niewielkich ale ciągłych oporów gwc pochłonie podobną ilość kWh co grzałka ( w tym roku to 12kWh przeciętnie 20-40kWh pobiera grzałka. 
Tanie... przy gwc nie może być tanie, bo mniej jak 500m3/h nie ma sensu.
Gwc nie nawilży powietrza. 
 Mam 20 lat doświadczeń z gwc i wystarczy.

----------


## loremipsum

Witam,



Czy takie umieszczenie złoża żwirowego ma sens?
Kubatura wentylowana będzie wynosiła ok 400m^3 więc przyjąłem rozmiar 6x4m. 
Czy takie proporcje długości/szerokości złoża będą lepsze niż węższe ale dłuższe złoże?

Dziekuje za odpowiedzi.

----------


## Barth3z

A jaką wysokość złoża planujesz ?

----------


## loremipsum

Standardem jest chyba 0,7m? 
Zastanawiam się czy nie lepiej byłoby przykleić GWC do ściany północnej domu aby rura miedzy GWC i reku była krótsza.
Aha, i czy GWC powinien być przyklejony do budynku czy lepiej go trochę odsunąć?

----------


## Barth3z

> Standardem jest chyba 0,7m?


Zmiejsz wysokość do 0,4m jednocześnie wydłużając GWC do 8m przy zachowaniu odległości 4m między rurami. Zastosuj gruby żwir. Polecam frakcję 32-64mm.




> Zastanawiam się czy nie lepiej byłoby przykleić GWC do ściany północnej domu aby rura miedzy GWC i reku była krótsza.


Lepiej.




> Aha, i czy GWC powinien być przyklejony do budynku czy lepiej go trochę odsunąć?


Lepiej go nieco odsunąć. Przynajmniej 2m. I osadzić tak głęboko jak tylko będziesz mógł (uwaga na wody gruntowe).

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Powietrze będzie szło górą, więc najwyżej 0.2m i jak najgłębiej. Poza tym centrala do 6x4x0.2 to 600m3/h mniejsza nie wykorzysta takiego gwc.

----------


## loremipsum

> Lepiej go nieco odsunąć. Przynajmniej 2m. I osadzić tak głęboko jak tylko będziesz mógł (uwaga na wody gruntowe).


Jaka jest zasadność takiego odsunięcia? Pytam bo będę miał przez to dłuższą rurę i więcej izolacji pójdzie na przykrycie GWC

Wody gruntowe mam bardzo głęboko.

----------


## loremipsum

> Powietrze będzie szło górą, więc najwyżej 0.2m i jak najgłębiej. Poza tym centrala do 6x4x0.2 to 600m3/h mniejsza nie wykorzysta takiego gwc.


Centralę planuje 350.
Chciałbym aby działanie GWC było dość odczuwalne również w porze letniej przy działaniu 16h/dobe.

----------


## Barth3z

> Jaka jest zasadność takiego odsunięcia?


Konstrukcyjne. GWC powinno być nisko, więc jest obawa, że naruszysz grunt przy ławie fundamentowej.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Centralę planuje 350.
> Chciałbym aby działanie GWC było dość odczuwalne również w porze letniej przy działaniu 16h/dobe.


 1.5kW przy największych upałach nie będzie praktycznie odczuwalne. A jeszcze jak to będzie rozprowadzane nawiewem wentylacji to już w ogóle .

----------


## Barth3z

> 1.5kW przy największych upałach nie będzie praktycznie odczuwalne. A jeszcze jak to będzie rozprowadzane nawiewem wentylacji to już w ogóle .


Jak nie dopuścisz słońca do wnętrza domu, to będzie odczuwalne, tym bardziej przy pracy ciągłej GWC. Klima o mocy chłodniczej 3kW nie musi przecież pracować przez tyle godzin co GWC. GWC to to samo co klima, tylko rozłożone na wiele godzin. Można by powiedzieć, że klima schładza, a GWC nie dopuszcza do przegrzania.

----------


## nydar

> A jak uwzględnimy najtańszą kWh w ogrzewaniu? Z inwertera mam przez ostanie zimy 4kWh z 1. to żadne gwc nie ma sensu.


Nie wiem jakie ma Pan doświadczenie z GWC, ale istnieją systemy  pracujące w sezonie grzewczym bez użycia energii elektrycznej. W czystej postaci OZE. Samo wieje,wręcz należy ograniczyć,do tego darmowe ciepło ,średnia w sezonie +/-9oC.

----------


## nydar

> 1.5kW przy największych upałach nie będzie praktycznie odczuwalne. A jeszcze jak to będzie rozprowadzane nawiewem wentylacji to już w ogóle .


Rozmawiamy o domach energooszczędnych .Skoro 1,5 kWh starczy przy delcie 40oC ,to tym bardziej przy delcie 10-15oC( 24 / 35oC).Jeżeli dom nie spełnia tych warunków,nie jest energooszczędny i nie pomoże mu nawet 50cm styropianu pod posadzką.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Gdyby pomogło to wykonywanie gwc miałoby jakiś sens. A nie ma.

----------


## nydar

> Gdyby pomogło to wykonywanie gwc miałoby jakiś sens. A nie ma.


 :big grin: 
Nie ma bo jest banalnie tanie. Dom energooszczędny zużywający 1,5kWh ,zużywa tą ilość energii zimą przy DT 40oC ,tym bardziej przy DT znacznie mniejszej . Nie daje rady, to oznacza ,że doopa a nie dom energooszczędny.

----------


## tatanka

> Wymiennik przeponowy wymienia wyłącznie ciepło jawne. Inaczej nie byłby wymiennikiem przeponowym.
> Myślę, że producent wymiennika robił obliczenia dla swoich wymienników i podając sprawność temperaturową wymiennika, uwzględnił minimalną ilość energii jaka ucieka wraz z odparowaniem wody z jego powierzchni.
> Ale to tyczy się wyłącznie wymiennika przeponowego.
> 
> Natomiast kolega tatanka pisze wyłącznie o wymienniku gruntowym, a do swoich obliczeń przyjmuje wyłącznie przypadek skrajny
> Czyli powietrze przelatujące przez wymiennik nawilżane jest wyłącznie w procesie adiabatycznym.
> A największym błędem kolegi tatanka jest to, że szkołę skończył, ale łopaty w ręku jeszcze nie miał.
> Przynajmniej po tym wnioskuję, gdyż do obliczeń energetycznych stosuje przypadek teoretyczny, gdzie całkowitą energię potrzebną na odparowanie wody w wymienniku pochłania powietrze.
> A to jest błąd, ponieważ po to wymiennik zakopujemy w ziemi, wypełniamy złożem akumulacyjnym, by większość tej energii dostarczyła nam Ziemia.
> ...


To wszystko liczylem dla rurowca gdzie przy podgrzewaniu wlatujacepo powietrza ilosc gram zawartej w nim pary sie nie zmienia.

----------


## tatanka

Taniej i prosciej jest .....
Kupic lodowke na alledrogo za 200zl.
Latem przepuszczamy przez nia wlatujace do do domu powietrze i grzejemy CW.
Zima chlodzimy wylatujace pow z domu i podgrzewamy wlatujace.
 :Lol:

----------


## Arturo72

> Nie ma bo jest banalnie tanie. Dom energooszczędny zużywający 1,5kWh ,zużywa tą ilość energii zimą przy DT 40oC ,tym bardziej przy DT znacznie mniejszej . Nie daje rady, to oznacza ,że doopa a nie dom energooszczędny.


nydar,dupcysz fleki i nic poza tym  :wink: 
Mój GWC ma na wyjściu przy -15st.C +7st.C i czy taki nawiew o takiej temperaturze nagrzeje mi dom do +22st.C nawet jakby był zeroenergoszczędny ?
Dla mnie GWC przy reku to bzdura i wyrzucenie kasy w błoto,powtarzam i będę powtarzał.

Wentylacja to jest tylko wentylacja a nie system grzewczy.

----------


## nydar

> nydar,dupcysz fleki i nic poza tym 
> Mój GWC ma na wyjściu przy -15st.C +7st.C i czy taki nawiew o takiej temperaturze nagrzeje mi dom do +22st.C nawet jakby był zeroenergoszczędny ?
> Dla mnie GWC przy reku to bzdura i wyrzucenie kasy w błoto,powtarzam i będę powtarzał.
> 
> Wentylacja to jest tylko wentylacja a nie system grzewczy.


Dla mnie reku przy GWC to bzdura i wyrzucenie kasy w błoto ,powtarzam i będę powtarzał.

----------


## Barth3z

> Dla mnie GWC przy reku to bzdura i wyrzucenie kasy w błoto,powtarzam i będę powtarzał.


A jeśli GWC będzie w cenie grzałki i sterowania jej załączaniem ?

----------


## Arturo72

> A jeśli GWC będzie w cenie grzałki i sterowania jej załączaniem ?


No ja mam w cenie grzałki bo wyszedł mnie chyba 500zł i służy jedynie jako "grzałka" wymiennika bo nic więcej nie daje  :smile:

----------


## Barth3z

> No ja mam w cenie grzałki bo wyszedł mnie chyba 500zł i służy jedynie jako "grzałka" wymiennika bo nic więcej nie daje


czyli nie taka do końca bzdura. 
Bzdurą byłoby budowanie GWC jeśli kupiłbyś wcześniej reku z grzałką.

EDIT: A co jeśli to tych 500zł doliczysz jeszcze nawilżanie oraz chłodzenie latem ?

----------


## Arturo72

> EDIT: A co jeśli to tych 500zł doliczysz jeszcze nawilżanie oraz chłodzenie latem ?


Nie ma czegoś takiego jak chłodzenie latem przy wydajnościach wentylacyjnych,nawilżanie ?

----------


## Barth3z

> Nie ma czegoś takiego jak chłodzenie latem przy wydajnościach wentylacyjnych,nawilżanie ?


Nawilżanie żwirowcem. Zimą.

Chłodzenie, dlaczego nie ? 
Załóżmy, że mamy w domu 28oC. GWC nawiewa nam temp. 18oC ze strumieniem 300m3/h. Klima da nam nawiew 10oC ze strumieniem 600m3/h. GWC pracuje przez 24h. Klima 2-3godziny. Które "urządzenie" dostarczy więcej chłodu ?

----------


## Arturo72

> Nawilżanie żwirowcem. Zimą.
> 
> Chłodzenie, dlaczego nie ? 
> Załóżmy, że mamy w domu 28oC. GWC nawiewa nam temp. 18oC ze strumieniem 300m3/h. Klima da nam nawiew 10oC ze strumieniem 600m3/h. GWC pracuje przez 24h. Klima 2-3godziny. Które "urządzenie" dostarczy więcej chłodu ?


Zanim GWC coś schłodzi to slońce na tyle przygrzeje,ze nie będzie żadnego efektu,chłodzenie potrzebne jest w dzień a nie nocą,aż takich upałów w Polsce nie ma.

----------


## nydar

> Zanim GWC coś schłodzi to slońce na tyle przygrzeje,ze nie będzie żadnego efektu,chłodzenie potrzebne jest w dzień a nie nocą,aż takich upałów w Polsce nie ma.


Takie GWC o którym pisze Barth,da w upały 30oC, 1,4kWh .Jeżeli dom masywny a okna zabezpieczone od bezpośredniego promieniowania to w przypadku domu energooszczędnego w zupełności wystarczy. 
Klima ma tą przewagę ,że bardziej wysuszy latem powietrze i ma większą moc  w jednostce czasu . Dla domu byle jak zaizolowanego i z niezabezpieczonymi oknami od południa  ,zdecydowanie klima niż GWC

----------


## Barth3z

> Zanim GWC coś schłodzi to slońce na tyle przygrzeje,ze nie będzie żadnego efektu,chłodzenie potrzebne jest w dzień a nie nocą,aż takich upałów w Polsce nie ma.


GWC możesz załączyć na dzień przed upałami. Nic się nie stanie. Jak to mówią, lepiej zapobiegać niż leczyć  :wink: 
A GWC i w nocy może pracować. Mało to było ciepłych nocy, że nie szło spać ? 




> Dla domu byle jak zaizolowanego i z niezabezpieczonymi oknami od południa  ,zdecydowanie klima niż GWC


I to nie byle jaka (odpowiednia moc).

----------


## tatanka

CW i tak grzac trzeba.
Lepiej robic to pompa ciepla.

----------


## loremipsum

> Powietrze będzie szło górą, więc najwyżej 0.2m i jak najgłębiej. Poza tym centrala do 6x4x0.2 to 600m3/h mniejsza nie wykorzysta takiego gwc.


Mam pytanko.
Czy przy takiej wysokosci zloza nie rosną drastycznie opory?

Widziałem, że niektórzy wykonawcy rozwiązują ten problem stosując 'grzebienie' z rury perforowanej.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_S...ew?usp=sharing
Czy takie grzebienie mają sens?

----------


## Barth3z

> Widziałem, że niektórzy wykonawcy rozwiązują ten problem stosując 'grzebienie' z rury perforowanej.
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_S...ew?usp=sharing
> Czy takie grzebienie mają sens?


Jak najbardziej. Tylko cena ...

----------


## loremipsum

> Jak najbardziej. Tylko cena ...


Tzn? 50m drenarskiej perforowanej rury fi100 kosztuje 100zł. starczy na 12 odnóg po 4m kazda.
Czy trzeba użyć jakiejś specjalnej rury?

----------


## Barth3z

> Tzn? 50m drenarskiej perforowanej rury fi100 kosztuje 100zł. starczy na 12 odnóg po 4m kazda.
> Czy trzeba użyć jakiejś specjalnej rury?


Miałem na myśli rurę perforowaną HDPE. Zwykła zostanie raczej zmiażdżona. Poza tym HDPE jest gładka w środku przez co opory będą niższe.

EDIT: Choć widać na niektórych zdjęciach żwirowców, że stosują zwykłe rury drenarskie:

----------


## rydzadam

Mam parę podstawowych pytań dot. GWC. Wiem, wiem, na pewno było, ale nie sposób czasowo ogarnąć mi wielu tematów budowlanych na forum jednocześnie i każdy wątek przeczytać od a do z, a jest jeszcze praca, rodzina, no i załatwianie papierów i materiałów na budowę....
Za max. 2 miesiące powinno mi się udać rozpocząć budowę. Dom przemyślany, rozrysowany z każdej strony. Nie wdając się w szczegóły, mocno energooszczędny, z PC P-W i rekuperacją, ok. 145 m2 użytkowej, 185m2 grzanej podłogi, 33kWh/m2rok. GWC na pewno będzie, więc nie próbujcie mi tłumaczyć, że jest bez sensu, itp. Szkoda czasu. Chcę zakopać pomarańczowe rury lite. Mam do dyspozycji pas ok. 3m x 30m, gleba piasek/żwir, brak wody gruntowej/podskórnej. Reku będzie w granicach 350 m3/h (Asolt właśnie liczy...), Mitsubishi Lossney z "papierowym" wymiennikiem. Myślałem o pojedynczej rurze fi200 - takie wydłużone 30-metrowe U (60m rury w jednym ciągu) lub dwóch fi 200 obok siebie w układzie równoległym odsuniętych od siebie o ok. 1m, albo 30-metrowe U z dwóch równoległych fi160, czyli razem ok. 120m rury. Może macie inne propozycje poparte doświadczeniem?
Wyprzedzając - glikolowego, ani żwirowego nie chcę.

----------


## Barth3z

Lepiej zastosuj rury 160 w układzie tichelmanna.

----------


## rydzadam

Czyli rownolegle. Słusznie, będzie najmniejszy opór. Na tych 3,5m wcisnę cztery 160-tki i zepnę na początku i końcu w fi200.

----------


## Xesxpox

czy gwc w układzie tichelmanna będzie miało dużo mniejsze opory niż 60m w prostej lini 160 lub 200? u mnie wody gruntowe 1m p.p.0 i zastanawiam się jak gwc rozwiącać u siebie. Przy układzie tichelmanna jest dużo miejsc do uszczelnień co mnoży koszty a finalnie efekt/ekonomia jest chyba na korzyść rury ułożonej w prostej lini?

----------


## zibuch

> To nie tak . 
> -10oC/90% to +5oC/27,75% w rurowcu .Aby podgrzać 100m3 powietrza o parametrach wyjściowych o 15oC , potrzeba tylko 0,0879kWh,a nie jak piszesz 0,5kWh.A dni z -10oC jest kilka w roku a nie  60. Gdyby jednak było tych dni 60,to koszt podgrzania wyniesie 132kWh
> Do obliczeń,należy moim zdaniem przyjąć średnią z sezonu grzewczego,po rurowcu, + 8-9oC .


Jak to liczysz? Jakbym nie sprawdzał to wychodzi mi jak tatance - 0,5kWh.
Reszta to rzecz dyskusyjna ile dni mroźniejszych niż -10oC. Ale najważniejsze tu jest wilgotność




> Rozważmy dwa 2 bardzo realne przypadki:
> 1. GWC rurowe. Temperatura powietrza zewnętrznego -10 i 90% wilgotności. Temp. nawiewu po przejściu przez GWC 5oC i wilgotności 30%. Temperatura wyciągu z domu na rekuperator 22oC i 35% wilgotności.
> 2. GWC żwirowe. Temperatura powietrza zewnętrznego -10 i 90% wilgotności. Temp. nawiewu po przejściu przez GWC 5oC i wilgotności 80%. Temperatura wyciągu z domu na rekuperator 22oC i 40% wilgotności.
> 
> Co zyskujemy i ile, porównując w/w przypadki względem siebie ?


przeliczając to na 20 stopni mamy ok. 11% bez żwirowca i 35% po żwirowcu. to jest spora różnica.
jeśli te dane są z rzeczywistych pomiarów żwirowca i tyle można realnie uzyskać mamy tutaj zysk ok 4g/m3 powietrza wody w żwirowcu. 
daje nam to 0.004 x 2,4 x 100 / 3,6= 0,27kW z samego odparowania wody. mamy ok 4x100x24= 9,6l wody/dobę. tyle chyba nie będzie potrzebne ale połowę tego na pewny wypuszczałem u siebie nawilżaczem. oczywiście mówimy o tak niskich temperaturach, że później musimy jakoś tą wodę odparować w domu.
to teraz zaczyna mieć sens. wiem po sobie jaki to problem przesuszone powietrze prze rekuperacji.

a może taka chłodnia/grzejnia kominowa - czerpnia w studni. jak temp. spada poniżej powiedzmy -2 to przełączamy się na czerpnię studniową, jakiś kawałek rurowca i tak musi być, żeby doprowadzić do domu. jak temp spada poniżej -8 to włącza się zraszacz/dysza zamgławiająca, choćby pędzona ciśnieniem sieci, żeby było najprościej. dostajemy taki układ antyzamrożeniowy i nawilżający
tylko teraz pytania - czy musimy jeszcze przed studnią zrobić rurowca, żeby nie wpadało powietrze poniżej zera żeby tam nie produkować śniegu?  :ohmy:  jeśli tak to ile rury zapewni dodatnie temp w największe mrozy? jakie jeszcze będą tu potencjalne problemy?

czy gdzieś się pomyliłem w obliczeniach?
kto może potwierdzić parametry po żwirowcu?

----------


## nydar

Faktycznie .Pomyliłem znaki . Powinno być 0,495kWh.
Szacun za czujność. :big grin: 
Z mojego doświadczenia wynika ,że  ok.20mb fi 110 wystarczy aby utrzymać temp. powyżej zera  , ale to przy +/- 75m3/h, bo tyle wentyluję zimą dla utrzymania wilgotności w granicach 40% i do 1000ppm CO2.

----------


## tatanka

przy ilu osobach ?
wszystkie pomieszczenia jednakowo ?

----------


## rydzadam

> Jak to liczysz? Jakbym nie sprawdzał to wychodzi mi jak tatance - 0,5kWh.
> Reszta to rzecz dyskusyjna ile dni mroźniejszych niż -10oC. Ale najważniejsze tu jest wilgotność
> 
> 
> przeliczając to na 20 stopni mamy ok. 11% bez żwirowca i 35% po żwirowcu. to jest spora różnica.
> jeśli te dane są z rzeczywistych pomiarów żwirowca i tyle można realnie uzyskać mamy tutaj zysk ok 4g/m3 powietrza wody w żwirowcu. 
> daje nam to 0.004 x 2,4 x 100 / 3,6= 0,27kW z samego odparowania wody. mamy ok 4x100x24= 9,6l wody/dobę. tyle chyba nie będzie potrzebne ale połowę tego na pewny wypuszczałem u siebie nawilżaczem. oczywiście mówimy o tak niskich temperaturach, że później musimy jakoś tą wodę odparować w domu.
> to teraz zaczyna mieć sens. wiem po sobie jaki to problem przesuszone powietrze prze rekuperacji.
> 
> ...


Nie znoszę przesuszonego powietrza zimą dlatego zamontuję reku z wymiennikiem celulozowym co całą wilgoć powinien zawrócić do domku a nie wywalać w postaci skroplin na zewnątrz.

----------


## rydzadam

Stanęło na trzech równoległych nitkach fi160 PVC lita, w odległościach 1,5m od siebie, głębokość - nie wiem, ale ok.170cm powinno chyba wystarczyć, z czerpnią i rozwidleniami fi200, długi na 30 m, więc razem z rozwidleniami będzie 100 mb rury pod ziemią. Grunt bez wody gruntowej, piasek/żwir. Ciekawy jestem, jak to się sprawdzi, ale... trzeba będzie rok poczekać  :smile:   Tymczasem zaślepię go obustronnie i poczekam, aż dom i WM powstanie

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Nie znoszę przesuszonego powietrza zimą dlatego zamontuję reku z wymiennikiem celulozowym co całą wilgoć powinien zawrócić do domku a nie wywalać w postaci skroplin na zewnątrz.


 Wentylacja odprowadza nadmiar wody, nie całą wodę. Jak jest za sucho to wentylacja jest za silna. Celulozowy wymiennik szybko się zagrzybi sam i dom. Gdzie Pan odprowadzi kondensat? Celulozowe wymienniki są do central współpracujących z klimatyzacją.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> długi na 30 m, więc razem z rozwidleniami będzie 100 mb rury pod ziemią.


 By to wykorzystać to centrala powinna mieć 1000m3/h przy 300Pa, nie wyjdzie za drogo?

----------


## rydzadam

> Wentylacja odprowadza nadmiar wody, nie całą wodę. Jak jest za sucho to wentylacja jest za silna. Celulozowy wymiennik szybko się zagrzybi sam i dom. Gdzie Pan odprowadzi kondensat? Celulozowe wymienniki są do central współpracujących z klimatyzacją.


BAJKI.  MITY.
Może bym uwierzył, jakbym: po pierwsze "trochę" się nie znał na fizyce i tym, co się dzieje z wilgocią w domach, a proszę mi wierzyć, "trochę" się znam, po drugie: jakbym nie znał Z AUTOPSJI reku z wymiennikiem papierowym, który pracuje od 2010 roku bez zarzutu (model 500 m3/h) i to bez GWC i klimatyzacji. Jakoś nic w nim nie rośnie  :smile: 
Poza tym jaki kondensat odprowadzać ?? Jaki nadmiar wody ?? Ja CHCĘ mieć minimum 45% H2O w domu zimą, a nie jak teraz poniżej 25%. Może Pan tak lubi, ale ja i mój organizm zdecydowanie nie.
Zresztą ja nikogo do niczego nie namawiam, nie sprzedaję, nie montuję, nie neguję, itp. niczego, co ma związek z budownictwem.

----------


## rydzadam

> By to wykorzystać to centrala powinna mieć 1000m3/h przy 300Pa, nie wyjdzie za drogo?


GWC wyjdzie drogo. Niestety, jakieś 4000 zł z koparką, ale jakbym miał liczyć każdy grosz na budowie....  to bym nigdy nie zaczął  :smile:   Potestujemy (zwłaszcza w gorące lato), zobaczymy co z tego wyjdzie...

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> BAJKI.  MITY.
> Może bym uwierzył, jakbym: po pierwsze "trochę" się nie znał na fizyce i tym, co się dzieje z wilgocią w domach, a proszę mi wierzyć, "trochę" się znam, po drugie: jakbym nie znał Z AUTOPSJI reku z wymiennikiem papierowym, który pracuje od 2010 roku bez zarzutu (model 500 m3/h) i to bez GWC i klimatyzacji. Jakoś nic w nim nie rośnie 
> Poza tym jaki kondensat odprowadzać ?? Jaki nadmiar wody ?? Ja CHCĘ mieć minimum 45% H2O w domu zimą, a nie jak teraz poniżej 25%. Może Pan tak lubi, ale ja i mój organizm zdecydowanie nie.
> Zresztą ja nikogo do niczego nie namawiam, nie sprzedaję, nie montuję, nie neguję, itp. niczego, co ma związek z budownictwem.


 Gdybym nie znał, to bym nie pisał.  Centrala wentylacyjna odprowadza zimą i 10l na dobę przy 4 osobach, wody, by utrzymać 45% wilgotności względnej.
 Co do znajomości fizyki... widać to po gwc na 1000m3/h przy 300Pa. Nie wierzę, że Pan kupi taką centralę. A jeżeli mniejszą, to źle Pan policzył gwc.
 Za 4000 to założy Pan 4 kW klimatyzację. Poza tym tak tanio to zapewne rury z odpadów, bez atestu.

----------


## Jarszcz

> Nie znoszę przesuszonego powietrza zimą dlatego zamontuję reku z wymiennikiem celulozowym co całą wilgoć powinien zawrócić do domku a nie wywalać w postaci skroplin na zewnątrz.


Pamiętaj, że taki wymiennik ma na celu odzysk wilgoci, a nie jej wytworzenie.
Często użytkownicy takich central dziwią się czemu nadal mają za sucho w domu.
"Z pustego i Salomon nie naleje" - nie ma wilgoci w domu, to nie ma czego odzyskać - czy jak to ładnie ująłeś "zawrócić"  :smile:

----------


## rydzadam

> Pamiętaj, że taki wymiennik ma na celu odzysk wilgoci, a nie jej wytworzenie.
> Często użytkownicy takich central dziwią się czemu nadal mają za sucho w domu.
> "Z pustego i Salomon nie naleje" - nie ma wilgoci w domu, to nie ma czego odzyskać - czy jak to ładnie ująłeś "zawrócić"


Dokładnie. Dlatego taki wymiennik, żeby chociaż tego co jest w przesuszonym domu nie wywalać zimą na zewnątrz w postaci skroplin.

----------


## rydzadam

> Gdybym nie znał, to bym nie pisał.  Centrala wentylacyjna odprowadza zimą i 10l na dobę przy 4 osobach, wody, by utrzymać 45% wilgotności względnej.
>  Co do znajomości fizyki... widać to po gwc na 1000m3/h przy 300Pa. Nie wierzę, że Pan kupi taką centralę. A jeżeli mniejszą, to źle Pan policzył gwc.
>  Za 4000 to założy Pan 4 kW klimatyzację. Poza tym tak tanio to zapewne rury z odpadów, bez atestu.


Tyle razy powtarzałem, że ja NIE CHCĘ, żeby centrala odprowadzała mi wilgoć, bo jej w zimę po prostu nie ma w dobrze ocieplonym domu. Teraz włączam często nawilżacz chociaż w sypialni, więc DOPROWADZAM wilgoć - kilka litrów na dobę do małego pokoju, a i tak jest w reszcie domu poniżej 25%, w sypialni różnie, ale nie więcej jak 40%, i tak za mało. Jak centrala ma mi odprowadzić skropliny, to niby po co ? Mam jeszcze więcej doprowadzać nawilżaczem ? Jakaś paranoja.
Opory przepływu [Pa] przez ten GWC rurowy policzę sobie na spokojnie w domku, sam jestem ciekawy ile wyjdzie, powiedzmy przy 150, 350 i 500 m3/h. Układ Tichelmana, więc nie powinno być tak źle. 
Klimy nie chcę, bo po co mi ona, żre prąd, kosztuje, serwis, itd, itp. Jakbym chciał, to zawsze mogę wpakować klimakonwektory pod pompę ciepła.
Rury pewnie że bez atestu, zwykłe pomarańczowe lite. W nosie mam atesty. PVC nieplastyfikowane jest nieszkodliwe, a na pewno nie bardziej przez cały okres użytkowania, jak wszystko inne z tworzywa, co mamy w domu, włącznie z oknami, itp., nie wspominając już o wszystkim, co z PVC zmiękczonego i innych tworzyw i gumy. Atesty to głównie marketing. Wiem jak się je załatwia, bo je załatwiałem na wyroby właśnie z PVC.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Klimatyzacja "zżera" tyle co centrala na 1kW mocy chłodniczej a działa nieporównywalnie lepiej, można podzielić ją na strefy. 
Do 500m3/h wystarczyłoby 50m rury
Nie chodzi o pcv a o śmieci o recykling. To mo9ze być po prostu trujące. 
Klimatyzacja poza chłodzeniem jest też najtańszym ogrzewaniem.
Bez odprowadzenia wody dom zgnije.

----------


## kangaxx

> Klimatyzacja "zżera" tyle co centrala na 1kW mocy chłodnicze....


w centrali nie ma sprężarki

----------


## rydzadam

> Klimatyzacja "zżera" tyle co centrala na 1kW mocy chłodniczej a działa nieporównywalnie lepiej, można podzielić ją na strefy. 
> Do 500m3/h wystarczyłoby 50m rury
> Nie chodzi o pcv a o śmieci o recykling. To mo9ze być po prostu trujące. 
> Klimatyzacja poza chłodzeniem jest też najtańszym ogrzewaniem.
> Bez odprowadzenia wody dom zgnije.


Ale ja NIE CHCĘ odprowadzać wody z domu, bo jest jej po prostu za mało. Czy to tak trudno zrozumieć ?? Pierwsze słyszę, żeby dom zgnił przy prawidłowo działającej wentylacji, normalnym ociepleniu bez mostków i wilgotności rzędu nawet 70-80% albo i więcej.  WM-ną odprowadza się nieświeże powietrze ze zwiększoną zawartością CO2, a wprowadza świeże. Odprowadzanie wody w postaci skroplin to efekt uboczny działania wymiennika ciepła w rekuperatorze, bo powietrze z domu ochładza się na wymienniku i skrapla woda, którą trzeba rurką wywalić na zewnątrz. WM nie służy stricte do osuszania powietrza w domu. Przecież to są podstawy. Po co niby w takim razie montuje się nawilżacze kanałowe (w Polsce mało, bo tanie nie są) ? Po co stawia się w pomieszczeniach nawilżacze ultradźwiękowe ? Żeby dom nie zgnił ?  :smile: 
Co do rur PVC (nowych, nie ze śmietnika), to o jakich śmieciach, recyklingu piszemy ? Mamy w ogóle pojęcie, z czego się takowe produkuje ? Ja mam bo wyroby techniczne (różne) z PVC twardego i plastyfikowanego produkowałem przez 8 latek. Twarde PVC (rury) są neutralne, z plastyfikowanymi (np. węże ogrodowe) może być różnie, ale i tak szkodliwość jest pomijalna. Reszta to bełkot marketingowy producentów "specjalnych rur z atestem" do GWC, a jeszcze większy bełkot to jony srebra  :smile: 

Przy okazji - "na kolanie" policzyłem opór proponowanego przeze mnie GWC: 15 Pa przy 350 m3/h. Na prawdę na kolanie, więc można założyć nawet 100%-wy błąd to wychodzi max. 30 Pa. Dużo dla centrali 350 m3/h ??  :smile:   ...i to przy max. obrotach, rzadko kiedy używanych.

----------


## Barth3z

> By to wykorzystać to centrala powinna mieć 1000m3/h przy 300Pa, nie wyjdzie za drogo?


Po to sugerowałem układ Tichalmanna.




> Nie chodzi o pcv a o śmieci o recykling. To mo9ze być po prostu trujące.


A co z ludźmi pracującymi przy produkcji PVC ? Mają zamykać zakłady bo TB twierdzi, iż PVC jest trujące/szkodliwe ???

----------


## rydzadam

> Po to sugerowałem układ Tichalmanna.
> 
> 
> 
> A co z ludźmi pracującymi przy produkcji PVC ? Mają zamykać zakłady bo TB twierdzi, iż PVC jest trujące/szkodliwe ???


No właśnie  :smile:  Szkodliwy i to jak pisałem - pomijalnie, jest wyrób z PVC plastyfikowanego, ale nie twardego PVC-U !! Rozbraja mnie bajerowanie o szkodliwości czegokolwiek, co jest uznane i stosowane z powodzeniem na świecie od dziesiątek lat, przebadane na wskroś, a że przykładowa firma Kaczmarek nie zrobiła atestu na GWC... Po co mają się bić o może 0,1 promila rynku rur twardych z Rehau-em, itp. i robić papiery, atesty na GWC. Mają dość swoich tematów i rynku. Kto chce, niech kupuje posrebrzane, albo i pozłacane rury z poliolefin (PE, PP).
Ciekawe co Pan PM powie o oknach z PVC-U. Też trują ? A opakowania do tabletek ? Worki na krew ? Wężyki do kroplówek ? Zabawki dla dzieci ? Teczki, koszulki foliowe ?
Zresztą... odchodzimy od tematu.

Swoją drogą, Barth, czy miałeś okazję mierzyć spadek ciśn. na podobnym GWC [Pa] przy określonym przepływie ? Jak to w praktyce wychodzi ? Jak będę miał czas, to policzę żmudnie deltaP tego mojego, ale to trochę zabawy - ze dwie godzinki w ciszy i spokoju, chyba, że są jakieś gotowe kalkulatory.

----------


## Barth3z

> Swoją drogą, Barth, czy miałeś okazję mierzyć spadek ciśn. na podobnym GWC [Pa] przy określonym przepływie ? Jak to w praktyce wychodzi ? Jak będę miał czas, to policzę żmudnie deltaP tego mojego, ale to trochę zabawy - ze dwie godzinki w ciszy i spokoju, chyba, że są jakieś gotowe kalkulatory.


Samo GWC wychodzi mi ok. 100Pa, ale to pomiar chińskim anemometrem za 29zł iodczyt z charakterystyki wentylatora producenta  :wink:  
Niestety nie mam jak tego zmierzyć ... Może będzie okazja, jak będę robił wentylację wewnątrz domu.

----------


## rydzadam

No to wcale niemało, jeśli pomiar jest miarodajny choć trochę. Ale jaki GWC ? I przy jakim przepływie powietrza [m3/h] ?

----------


## Barth3z

> No to wcale niemało, jeśli pomiar jest miarodajny choć trochę. Ale jaki GWC ? I przy jakim przepływie powietrza [m3/h] ?


Mam nietypowy GWC, bo jest to tzw. żwirowiec w układzie tichelmanna. Do tego tzw. "rozbiegówka" w postaci 30mb prostej rury fi200. Przedstawiałem rysunki w tym wątku. W dzienniku budowy masz zdjęcia z realizacji.

Właśnie problem mam z precyzyjnym pomiarem strumienia powietrza przy przejściu przez GWC i bez GWC. Chinski anemometr raczej prawdy nie mówi. Póki co wentyluję wentylatorkiem kupionym na alle ... za 10zł -EBM DV6224. Mam w zanadrzu jeszcze DV6424.

----------


## rydzadam

> Mam nietypowy GWC, bo jest to tzw. żwirowiec w układzie tichelmanna. Do tego tzw. "rozbiegówka" w postaci 30mb prostej rury fi200. Przedstawiałem rysunki w tym wątku. W dzienniku budowy masz zdjęcia z realizacji.
> 
> Właśnie problem mam z precyzyjnym pomiarem strumienia powietrza przy przejściu przez GWC i bez GWC. Chinski anemometr raczej prawdy nie mówi. Póki co wentyluję wentylatorkiem kupionym na alle ... za 10zł -EBM DV6224. Mam w zanadrzu jeszcze DV6424.


To faktycznie inna bajka zwłaszcza jeśli chodzi o opory wlot wylot. Policzyć to nie sposób. Jedynie zmierzyć. Ja swój policzę jednak dokładniej z uwzglednieniem wszystkich oporów lokalnych. Mitsu ma kiepski spręż i nie chcę wtopić źle dobierając model.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Ale ja NIE CHCĘ odprowadzać wody z domu, bo jest jej po prostu za mało. Czy to tak trudno zrozumieć ??


 Nie, to nie jest trudno zrozumieć, to jest niemożliwe zrozumieć. 
W domu o kubaturze 350m3 temperaturze 22 st.C i wilgotności 45% na Pan w powietrzu koło 6 litrów wody. Gdyby nie odprowadzał Pan nadmiaru wody wentylacją, lub klimatyzacją to przy 2 osobach w domu, ciekłoby Panu po oknach i ścianach po kilkunastu godzinach.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Po to sugerowałem układ Tichalmanna.


 Układ taki ma wpływ na opory przepływu a nie na powierzchnię wymiennika. Jeżeli powietrze będzie mogło przenieść niecałe 400W /100m3/h to przewymiarowany wymiennik ma 10mb/100m3. Nie ma więc sensu rozbudowa wymiennika ponad miarę poziomo. Dla centrali 400m3/h dwie rury obok siebie by wystarczyły. 
  Poza tym, centrale wentylacyjne z odzyskiem ciepła  do klimatyzacji, mają na ogół wentylatory "godne" zabawek. 
http://www.mitsubishi-electric.pl/in...kt&subpage=650



> Wydajność: 800 m3/h
> 
> Spręż: 145 Pa
> 
> Efektywność odzysku ciepła jawnego: 79%
> 
> Poziom hałasu: 34,5 dB(A)
> 
> Przybliżona pow., którą można obsłużyć: 100m2


http://www.universalcooling.co.uk/heat_recovery.html




> The object of providing good 
> ventilation alongside air condition in 
> residential and commercial buildings is to 
> provide conditions under which people can 
> live and work comfort and safety.

----------


## Barth3z

> Układ taki ma wpływ na opory przepływu a nie na powierzchnię wymiennika.


Przed chwilą zwróciłeś uwagę na opory, więc odpowiedziałem, że sugeruję Tichelmanna. Co do zastosowania 100mb rury na GWC to już inna kwestia. Nie mniej jednak jeśli miałbym z tego zrobić GWC to postarałbym się zająć tymi rurami płaszczyznę ok. 100m2, czyli zrobiłbym ok. 7 nitek 10-metrowych z rur fi 160 i spiął je w dwie poprzeczne 10-metrowe rury zbiorcze fi 200.

Coś takiego:

----------


## Karlsen

Od 3 lat działa u mnie GWC w układzie Tichelmana. 3 nitki o średnicy 160 i długości 12 m położone w odległości 1 metra od siebie. Z połączeniami cały układ ma około 50 metrów. Różnica głębokości 1,2 m - 1,7 m. Najwyższe warstwy przykryłem folią i styrodurem, który został po ocieplaniu fundamentów. Wody gruntowe na głębokości około 2 metrów uwarunkowały głębokość GWC. Założeniem było 10m GWC na 100m3 powietrza.
Poniżej moje odczyty przy wydajności 100m3/h-150m3/h zimą i 350m3/h latem. 
Odczyt, gdzie GWC ma ponad 17*C jest z połowy sierpnia zeszłego roku. Jest to najwyższa osiągnięta przez GWC temperatura. Nie zdarzyło się, aby na I piętrze w domu była temperatura wyższa, aniżeli 25*C, na parterze jest to max 24*C pod koniec upałów.
Zimą, podczas największych mrozów przy wydajności do 250m3/h temperatura GWC zawsze jest dodatnia.




A tu odczyt z maja 2014 roku.

----------


## Barth3z

Bardzo ładne parametry ! Gratuluję. I po co klima w takim przypadku ?  :wink:

----------


## perm

> Od 3 lat działa u mnie GWC w układzie Tichelmana. 3 nitki o średnicy 160 i długości 12 m położone w odległości 1 metra od siebie. Z połączeniami cały układ ma około 50 metrów. Różnica głębokości 1,2 m - 1,7 m. Najwyższe warstwy przykryłem folią i styrodurem, który został po ocieplaniu fundamentów. Wody gruntowe na głębokości około 2 metrów uwarunkowały wysokość GWC. Założeniem było 10m GWC na 100m3 powietrza.
> Poniżej moje odczyty przy wydajności 100m3/h-150m3/h zimą i 350m3/h latem. 
> Odczyt, gdzie GWC ma ponad 17*C jest z połowy sierpnia zeszłego roku. Jest to najwyższa osiągnięta przez GWC temperatura. Nie zdarzyło się, aby na I piętrze w domu była temperatura wyższa, aniżeli 25*C, na parterze jest to max 24*C pod koniec upałów.
> Zimą, podczas największych mrozów przy wydajności do 250m3/h temperatura GWC zawsze jest dodatnia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A tu odczyt z maja 2014 roku.


Ciekawe co na to mędrek Brzęczkowski.  :smile:  Oprócz sensu klimy nasuwa się też nieodparcie pytanie; po co ci do tego reku (jeżeli masz)?

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Bardzo ładne parametry ! Gratuluję. I po co klima w takim przypadku ?


 Klima ma najtańszą kWh przy grzaniu, klima odprowadza wilgoć ( 25 st.C przy 60% czy więcej nie jest rewelacją) 
Klima może być strefowa, a gwc chłodzi wszystko, nawet jak nie potrzeba. Klima jest skuteczna nawet w duże upały. Pobiera podobnie lub mniej kWh, jest trwalsza i łatwiej ją czyścić.

----------


## Barth3z

> Klima ma najtańszą kWh przy grzaniu, klima odprowadza wilgoć ( 25 st.C przy 60% czy więcej nie jest rewelacją)


Policz sobie COP GWC, gdzie jego załączenie to raptem kilka Wat energii więcej dla wentylatorów. Przy 360W klimatyzatora to jest przepaść. 1kWh mocy chłodzniczej / 10W zwiększonego poboru energii przez wentylatory. COP=100 ?  :wink: 




> Klima może być strefowa, a gwc chłodzi wszystko,


A teraz porównaj to cenowo. Nie zapomnij o tym, że przy braku GWC musisz inwestować w grzałkę lub dodatkowe sterowanie rozmrażaniem.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Policz sobie COP GWC, gdzie jego załączenie to raptem kilka Wat energii więcej dla wentylatorów. Przy 360W klimatyzatora to jest przepaść. 1kWh mocy chłodzniczej / 10W zwiększonego poboru energii przez wentylatory. COP=100 ?


 Liczyłem to i porównywałem na podliczniku. GWC zużywa na kW mocy chłodniczej więcej niż pompa. 
  Przy 300m3/h powietrza + 17 do pokojów +24 to niecały 1 kW mocy chłodniczej. Ile pobiera centrala ? 
Moja toshiba dając 1kW pobiera 180W. 

 Pomija Pan też kwestie
1- najtańszej kWh przy ogrzewaniu
2-możliwości koncentracji mocy chłodniczej na poddasze czy pokoje nasłonecznione. W gwc wszędzie idzie po równo.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> A teraz porównaj to cenowo. Nie zapomnij o tym, że przy braku GWC musisz inwestować w grzałkę lub dodatkowe sterowanie rozmrażaniem.


 Grzałka zużywa mniej niż centrala obciążona gwc. tej zimy to 12kWh przeciętnie od 20 do 40. Wyjątkiem była zima 1995-1996 115 kWh.

Podstawową zaletą gwc, było, że więcej się na nim zarabiało.

----------


## Barth3z

> Liczyłem to i porównywałem na podliczniku. GWC zużywa na kW mocy chłodniczej więcej niż pompa. 
>   Przy 300m3/h powietrza + 17 do pokojów +24 to niecały 1 kW mocy chłodniczej. Ile pobiera centrala ?


10W więcej na wentylator ?




> Moja toshiba dając 1kW pobiera 180W.


czyli 10x więcej jak GWC.




> Pomija Pan też kwestie
> 1- najtańszej kWh przy ogrzewaniu
> 2-możliwości koncentracji mocy chłodniczej na poddasze czy pokoje nasłonecznione. W gwc wszędzie idzie po równo.


Jak ktoś ma spiep... chałupę i musi tak mocno klimatyzować to nic na to nie poradzę. Wtedy niech sobie kupuje klimatyzator.




> Grzałka zużywa mniej niż centrala obciążona gwc. tej zimy to 12kWh przeciętnie od 20 do 40. Wyjątkiem była zima 1995-1996 115 kWh.


Nie mówię o eksploatacji, tylko koszcie zakupu.




> Podstawową zaletą gwc, było, że więcej się na nim zarabiało.


A teraz ludzie sami GWC robią, więc trzeba promować klimę, bo tego samodzielnie już nie wykonają.

----------


## fotohobby

> GWC wyjdzie drogo. Niestety, jakieś 4000 zł z koparką, ale jakbym miał liczyć każdy grosz na budowie....  to bym nigdy nie zaczął   Potestujemy (zwłaszcza w gorące lato), zobaczymy co z tego wyjdzie...


Jak to ?
GWC rurowe z czerwonych rur PVC 4000zł ??
Przeciez tu wszyscy za 1500robią....

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> 10W więcej na wentylator ?


 Przy 300m3/h przez gwc??? Bardzo Pan przesadził. 



> czyli 10x więcej jak GWC.


 By w warunkach +17 z gwc a +24 w pokoju osiągnąć moc chłoniczą 1kW to 200W!



> Jak ktoś ma spiep... chałupę i musi tak mocno klimatyzować to nic na to nie poradzę. Wtedy niech sobie kupuje klimatyzator.


 Jeżeli mamy termos, a w nim 24 st.C i zyski bytowe ( człowiek + sprzęty) a na zewnątrz jest +30 i zyski słoneczne, to urządzenie które przenosi ciepło z wartości niższych do wyższych nazywa się pompą ciepła. GWC niestety chłodzi wszystko, a są pokoje mniej używane i mniej nasłonecznione. 
 Dziwne, że przy ogrzewaniu, gdzie ciepło z pompy jest bonusem a temperaturę utrzymuje ogrzewanie, przeszkadza Panu, brak sterowania. Niech Pan będzie konsekwentny, po co chłodzić chłodne pokoje od północy na dole?

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

]Przy 300m3/h przez gwc??? Bardzo Pan przesadził. 
 By w warunkach +17 z gwc a +24 w pokoju osiągnąć moc chłoniczą 1kW to 200W!
 Jeżeli mamy termos, a w nim 24 st.C i zyski bytowe ( człowiek + sprzęty) a na zewnątrz jest +30 i zyski słoneczne, to urządzenie które przenosi ciepło z wartości niższych do wyższych nazywa się pompą ciepła. GWC niestety chłodzi wszystko, a są pokoje mniej używane i mniej nasłonecznione. 
 Dziwne, że przy ogrzewaniu, gdzie ciepło z pompy jest bonusem a temperaturę utrzymuje ogrzewanie, przeszkadza Panu, brak sterowania. Niech Pan będzie konsekwentny, po co chłodzić chłodne pokoje od północy na dole?



> Nie mówię o eksploatacji, tylko koszcie zakupu.


  taniej niż gwc.



> A teraz ludzie sami GWC robią, więc trzeba promować klimę, bo tego samodzielnie już nie wykonają.


 Znacznie więcej kupuje klimę w internecie niż gwc.

----------


## Barth3z

> Przy 300m3/h przez gwc??? Bardzo Pan przesadził.


Realne. Zależy od strat ciśnienia na GWC. Rurowiec w układzie Tichelmanna ma małe opory.




> By w warunkach +17 z gwc a +24 w pokoju osiągnąć moc chłoniczą 1kW to 200W!


Skąd te 200W ? Ja mam np. 2x40W i więcej nie pociągną, choćbym chciał.




> Jeżeli mamy termos, a w nim 24 st.C i zyski bytowe ( człowiek + sprzęty) a na zewnątrz jest +30 i zyski słoneczne, to urządzenie które przenosi ciepło z wartości niższych do wyższych nazywa się pompą ciepła. GWC niestety chłodzi wszystko, a są pokoje mniej używane i mniej nasłonecznione. 
>  Dziwne, że przy ogrzewaniu, gdzie ciepło z pompy jest bonusem a temperaturę utrzymuje ogrzewanie, przeszkadza Panu, brak sterowania. Niech Pan będzie konsekwentny, po co chłodzić chłodne pokoje od północy na dole?


GWC to nie pompa ciepła. Ilość chłodu z GWC nie spowoduje, że wychłodzi mi któryś pokój do temp. niekomfortowej, lecz spowoduje, że skompensuje zyski bytowe. Zyski bytowe to ludzie (ok. 80W/osobę) + sprzęty, które sumarycznie nie dobiją do 1kW. Klima jest potrzebna wtedy, gdy wpuszczasz słońce bezpośrednio do domu lub masz zbyt słabo ocieplony (izolowany) dom.

Poza tym mylisz wentylację z ogrzewaniem ...

----------


## Barth3z

> taniej niż gwc.


Tak, jeśli mówimy tylko o funkcji antyzamrożeniowej. GWC ma więcej funkcji niż grzałka i tym zyskuje.




> Znacznie więcej kupuje klimę w internecie niż gwc.


No przecież o tym mówię. GWC ciężko Ci będzie sprzedać przez Internet.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Tak, jeśli mówimy tylko o funkcji antyzamrożeniowej. GWC ma więcej funkcji niż grzałka i tym zyskuje.
> 
> 
> 
> No przecież o tym mówię. GWC ciężko Ci będzie sprzedać przez Internet.


 Gwc w ogóle ciężko sprzedać, nie ma ono uzasadnienia energetycznego, ekonomicznego, nie zapewnia komfortu i grzania. 
 Ja nie sprzedaję klimatyzacji, nie sprzedaję też przez internet, jeżeli do mnie Pan "pije" . Sprzedawałem gwc, ale w 2010 roku zrezygnowałem, gdy pojawiły się tanie i ekonomiczne klimatyzacje.

----------


## Barth3z

> Gwc w ogóle ciężko sprzedać, nie ma ono uzasadnienia energetycznego, ekonomicznego, nie zapewnia komfortu i grzania.


Nie mierz wszystkich swoją miarą. Dla mnie ma.
Możliwe, że jestem nietypowym inwestorem, bo lubię wiele rzeczy zrobić samodzielnie zamiast iść do sklepu i kupić coś z półki. Dla przykładu - rekuperator. U mnie to będzie wymiennik Klingenburga za 500zł brutto, dwa wentylatory po 10zł brutto, obudowa i potencjometry do sterowania wydajnością wentylatorów. Nic więcej. Całość 600-700zł. Zatem opłaca mi się budowa GWC żwirowego za 3k, który zaoszczędził mi czasu i pieniędzy na rozbudowę i sterowanie systemem przeciwzamrożeniowym rekuperatora, dostarczy wystarczającą ilość chłodu w lecie (buduje dom pasywny bez bezpośredniej ekspozycji na słońce) oraz odpowiedni poziom wilgotności w zimie. A i powietrze nieco przeczyści. I to wszystko działa tylko na dwóch wentylatorach (bez sprężarki).

Niektórym jednak nie chce się bawić, więc pójdą do ciebie po rekuperator i zapłacą cenę wyższą niż moja cała powyższa instalacja.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Jest Pan typowym inwestorem. Czyli przekona się Pan, że mam rację. 
 Nie wie Pan, że zimą nic się nie nawilży, że latem wzrośnie wilgotność a nie spadnie temperatura. Nie wie Pan, że budownictwo pasywne ( 10W/m2) to utopia. 
   Ale ja zaczynałem w 1989, mnie było łatwiej, nie było internetu, fm Instytutu w Darmstadt itp

----------


## rydzadam

> Nie, to nie jest trudno zrozumieć, to jest niemożliwe zrozumieć. 
> W domu o kubaturze 350m3 temperaturze 22 st.C i wilgotności 45% na Pan w powietrzu koło 6 litrów wody. Gdyby nie odprowadzał Pan nadmiaru wody wentylacją, lub klimatyzacją to przy 2 osobach w domu, ciekłoby Panu po oknach i ścianach po kilkunastu godzinach.


Ale jakiego nadmiaru ? Proszę mi wytłumaczyć jakiego nadmiaru. Jak i po co mam usuwać coś, czego nie ma ? 45 % to i tak zbyt mała wilgotność w domu, ale dobra, niech będzie marne 45%. A co ja mam USUWAĆ, mając powiedzmy 25% ?? Usilnie proszę o odpowiedź, albo zamilknięcie w temacie, w którym opiera się Pan na (słusznej) teorii, że człowiek tyle i tyle tworzy H2O. Nas jest pięciu, wszyscy produkujemy wodę i nic po ścianach nie cieknie, bo co ma cieknąć, jak mam poniżej 25%. I co z tego, skoro WM, jak i grawitacyjna - bez znaczenia - nawiewa w mroźne dni do domu min. 150 m3 świeżego przesuszonego powietrza o zawartości np.15% H2O. Wtedy w domu tworzy się masakryczne np. 20%. I pytam po raz enty: CO JA MAM USUWAĆ i PO CO ?? Trzeba dodawać wody, nawilżać "ultradźwiękami", suszyć pranie wewnątrz domu, itp. O jakim więc nadmiarze mówimy (piszemy). Nie odpuszczę sprawy, bo tych bzdur nie zaakceptuję.

----------


## rydzadam

> Poza tym, centrale wentylacyjne z odzyskiem ciepła  do klimatyzacji, mają na ogół wentylatory "godne" zabawek. 
> http://www.mitsubishi-electric.pl/in...kt&subpage=650
> 
> 
> http://www.universalcooling.co.uk/heat_recovery.html


Piękna manipulacja danymi  :smile:  gratuluję wybiórczości. Cytuję za to ja:

"LGH-15RX5
Centralka wentylacyjna z odzyskiem ciepła na wymienniku krzyżowym. Urządzenie przystosowane do zabudowy i rozprowadzenia powietrza do poszczególnych pomieszczeń przy pomocy kanałów wentylacyjnych. Wymiennik krzyżowy wykonany w specjalnej technologii pozwala na odzysk nie tylko ciepła, ale również wilgoci. Odzysk wilgoci zapobiega tym samym wykraplaniu się wody i konieczności odprowadzenia skroplin z urządzenia.

Zasilanie: 230/1/50 V/~/Hz

Wydajność: 150 m3/h

Spręż: 100 Pa

Efektywność odzysku ciepła jawnego: 82%

Poziom hałasu: 28,0 dB(A)

Przybliżona pow., którą można obsłużyć: 100m2

Przybliżona dł. kanałów możliwa do podłączenia: 20m"

koniec cyt.

Widać, że się chłopy rąbnęli z danymi (kopiuj-wklej), bo ten o wydajności 150 m3/h dziwnym trafem też ma "Przybliżona pow., którą można obsłużyć: 100m2" To samo zresztą piszą przy 250-tce, 350-tce, 650-tce no i zacytowanej mało sprytnie przez Pana 800-tce m3/h. Przy 500-tce napisali już o 200 m2 powierzchni.  
Trochę logiki proszę. Tych wątków nie czytają sami lamerzy. Hofmanowe metody propagandowe tu nie przejdą  :smile: 

Dla mnie liczy się to, że reku 350 m3/h ma taką wydajność przy sprężu 155Pa, a 500-tka 500m3/h - przy 150 Pa

----------


## rydzadam

> The object of providing good
> ventilation alongside air condition in
> residential and commercial buildings is to
> provide conditions under which people can
> live and work comfort and safety. [/url]


No i co z tego wynika ? Mądre słowa, ale czy to znaczy, że nie nadaje się również, tak samo dobrze do systemów tradycyjnej WM np. w domu jednorodzinnym. I znowu - wnikliwi sobie doczytają. Zresztą katalog na 2014 mam i czytałem (po polsku) i wiem, co tam jest. Jak ktoś ma chęć to i do niego dotrze. 
Przykładowe BMW X5 podobno doskonale radzi sobie na bezdrożach, o czym piszą w katalogach, ale czy to znaczy, że nie śmiga równie świetnie na zwykłym asfalcie ?

----------


## rydzadam

> Liczyłem to i porównywałem na podliczniku. GWC zużywa na kW mocy chłodniczej więcej niż pompa. 
>   Przy 300m3/h powietrza + 17 do pokojów +24 to niecały 1 kW mocy chłodniczej. Ile pobiera centrala ? 
> Moja toshiba dając 1kW pobiera 180W. 
> 
>  Pomija Pan też kwestie
> 1- najtańszej kWh przy ogrzewaniu
> 2-możliwości koncentracji mocy chłodniczej na poddasze czy pokoje nasłonecznione. W gwc wszędzie idzie po równo.


Coś mi się grubo wydaje, że mamy do czynienia z aktywnym naganiaczem na systemy klimatyzacji, której (prawie) nikt nie potrzebuje wśród posiadaczy dobrych WM z GWC chcących oszczędnie mieszkać w zdrowym powietrzu, nie wysuszonym na wiór.

----------


## rydzadam

> Jak to ?
> GWC rurowe z czerwonych rur PVC 4000zł ??
> Przeciez tu wszyscy za 1500robią....


Oooo, miło czytać. Wierzę, muszę to jeszcze raz przeliczyć i ująć rabaty od cennika, które są obecnie poooootężne w hurtowniach. No ale jeszcze troszkę na koparę trzeba dodać, czerpnię jakąś najprostszą... W każdym razie nie ma nic wydajniejszego za tą cenę od rurowego GWC, chyba, że cudowny system klimatyzacji pana TB

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Coś mi się grubo wydaje, że mamy do czynienia z aktywnym naganiaczem na systemy klimatyzacji, której (prawie) nikt nie potrzebuje wśród posiadaczy dobrych WM z GWC chcących oszczędnie mieszkać w zdrowym powietrzu, nie wysuszonym na wiór.


Pudło! Po 20 talach (1990-2010) przestałem sprzedawać i montować gwc, nie sprzedaję klimatyzacji. 
  Nie wysuszone. Pan radzi, by ludzie chorowali. zagrzybione powietrze . Ja tylko przestrzegam czytających: *wentylacja ma odprowadzać nadmiar wody!!!*.
  W przeliczeniu na osobę na dobę paruje 3-5 litrów wody. Dom 350m3 przy 22 st.C i 45% ww ma 6 litrów wody w powietrzu!! Jak można dać wentylację nie odprowadzającą wody???!!!

----------


## rydzadam

> Pudło! Po 20 talach (1990-2010) przestałem sprzedawać i montować gwc, nie sprzedaję klimatyzacji. 
>   Nie wysuszone. Pan radzi, by ludzie chorowali. zagrzybione powietrze . Ja tylko przestrzegam czytających: *wentylacja ma odprowadzać nadmiar wody!!!*.
>   W przeliczeniu na osobę na dobę paruje 3-5 litrów wody. Dom 350m3 przy 22 st.C i 45% ww ma 6 litrów wody w powietrzu!! Jak można dać wentylację nie odprowadzającą wody???!!!


A kto powiedział, że nie odprowadzającą wody ? Gdzie pisze, że taka wentylacja nie odprowadza wody ? To Pana autorskie wnioski, czy ktoś głupot nagadał i powtarza się jakiegoś anty-celulozowego marketingowca - sprzedawcę klimatyzacji i jedynych słusznych rekuperatorów marki ..... ?
Że nie tworzy wody w płynie (skroplin), to nie znaczy, że nie przepływa przez wymiennik na zewnątrz domu para wodna. To jest właśnie jedna z podstawowych zalet: nie tworzenie skroplin. Druga zaleta to: nie przesuszanie aż w taki stopniu powietrza w domu zimą (dla mnie najważniejsze), bo część wilgoci, która przechodzi fazę na celulozie przy raptownym spadku temp., jest zawracana z powrotem do domku razem ze świeżym (suchym jak pieprz) powietrzem.
Grzyby: również pudło. Zagrzybione powietrze pochodzi np.: z zagrzybionej klimatyzacji, zagrzybionych ścian, które są po prostu mokre głównie na MOSTKACH cieplnych - wieńce, nadproża, narożniki podłogi, na badziewnych oknach (ramy i szyby zespolone), źle osadzonych parapetach, zimnej bramie garażowej, nie wietrzonych piwnicach, itp. Skąd grzyb w domu, gdzie jest skuteczna wentylacja, wilgotność rzędu 50-60% i brak dużych mostków cieplnych ? Może u Pana takowy występuje, stąd te fobie. 
Pytam retorycznie: przyjemne dla spojówek, górnych dróg oddechowych, skóry jest powietrze o wilgotności względnej 25% ?? A jak przyjemnie iskry strzelają przy każdym zdjęciu polara albo wytrzepaniu koca  :smile:

----------


## szczukot

> Klima ma najtańszą kWh przy grzaniu, klima odprowadza wilgoć ( 25 st.C przy 60% czy więcej nie jest rewelacją) 
> Klima może być strefowa, a gwc chłodzi wszystko, nawet jak nie potrzeba. Klima jest skuteczna nawet w duże upały. Pobiera podobnie lub mniej kWh, jest trwalsza i łatwiej ją czyścić.


1) Jak klima może być strefowa to GWC też. Przecież to kwestia wykonania i nie ma tu żadnych różnic.
2) Klima jest trwalsza niż GWC ?? Padłem. Co się może popsuć w GWC ? A za to w klimatyzatorze ....
3) Klima jest latwiejsza w czyszczeniu ?? Znowu padłem. Może trzeba napisać : klimę trzeba czyścić a GWC raczej nie

3 kłamstwa w któkim poście.

Fantom

----------


## szczukot

> W przeliczeniu na osobę na dobę paruje 3-5 litrów wody. Dom 350m3 przy 22 st.C i 45% ww ma 6 litrów wody w powietrzu!!


Tak z ciekawości : na jakich parametrach jest oparta ta wartość ? 
Ja dla przeciętnej rodziny postawiłbym bliżej 2 litrów na osobę niż 3-5.

Fantom

----------


## rydzadam

> Pudło! Po 20 talach (1990-2010) przestałem sprzedawać i montować gwc, nie sprzedaję klimatyzacji. 
>   Nie wysuszone. Pan radzi, by ludzie chorowali. zagrzybione powietrze . Ja tylko przestrzegam czytających: *wentylacja ma odprowadzać nadmiar wody!!!*.
>   W przeliczeniu na osobę na dobę paruje 3-5 litrów wody. Dom 350m3 przy 22 st.C i 45% ww ma 6 litrów wody w powietrzu!! Jak można dać wentylację nie odprowadzającą wody???!!!


Dodam jeszcze bo aż mnie skręca. Wentylacja NIE SŁUŻY do osuszania tylko do wentylacji. Do regulacji wilgotności służą NAWILŻACZE kanałowe

----------


## rydzadam

> Tak z ciekawości : na jakich parametrach jest oparta ta wartość ? 
> Ja dla przeciętnej rodziny postawiłbym bliżej 2 litrów na osobę niż 3-5.
> 
> Fantom


Sorry ale wtrącę się. To się może zgadzać. Oprocz tego że parujemy to jeszcze oddychamy wydzielając H2O i CO2

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> A kto powiedział, że nie odprowadzającą wody ? Gdzie pisze, że taka wentylacja nie odprowadza wody ? To Pana autorskie wnioski, czy ktoś głupot nagadał i powtarza się jakiegoś anty-celulozowego marketingowca - sprzedawcę klimatyzacji i jedynych słusznych rekuperatorów marki ..... ?
> Że nie tworzy wody w płynie (skroplin), to nie znaczy, że nie przepływa przez wymiennik na zewnątrz domu para wodna. To jest właśnie jedna z podstawowych zalet: nie tworzenie skroplin. Druga zaleta to: nie przesuszanie aż w taki stopniu powietrza w domu zimą (dla mnie najważniejsze), bo część wilgoci, która przechodzi fazę na celulozie przy raptownym spadku temp., jest zawracana z powrotem do domku razem ze świeżym (suchym jak pieprz) powietrzem.


 Już rozumiem, dlaczego nie można Panu wytłumaczyć. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> 1) Jak klima może być strefowa to GWC też. Przecież to kwestia wykonania i nie ma tu żadnych różnic.


 GWC, o którym tu pisaliśmy jest podłaczone do wentylacji, więc nie można podzielić na strefy. Kanałówka to w 100% recyrkulacja . Jak tu na zdj.
 



> 2) Klima jest trwalsza niż GWC ?? Padłem. Co się może popsuć w GWC ? A za to w klimatyzatorze ....


 Nie wiel ile Pan zrobił gwc ( ja setki przez 20 lat)  głównie  "psuje" szczelność i po prostu po latach śmierdzą.




> 3) Klima jest latwiejsza w czyszczeniu ?? Znowu padłem. Może trzeba napisać : klimę trzeba czyścić a GWC raczej nie


 gwc nie trzeba czyścić to fakt, rozsądniej się od niego odłączyć, o czym się użytkownicy gwc przekonają dość szybko.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Dodam jeszcze bo aż mnie skręca. Wentylacja NIE SŁUŻY do osuszania tylko do wentylacji. Do regulacji wilgotności służą NAWILŻACZE kanałowe


   Przydałoby się troszkę myślenia. Odprowadzanie nadmiaru wilgoci to też rola wentylacji. A nawilżacz... to porażka robiącego wentylację.

----------


## rydzadam

> Nie wiel ile Pan zrobił gwc ( ja setki przez 20 lat)  głównie  "psuje" szczelność i po prostu po latach śmierdzą.
> 
>  gwc nie trzeba czyścić to fakt, rozsądniej się od niego odłączyć, o czym się użytkownicy gwc przekonają dość szybko.


To świadczy o jakości wykonanych GWC  :smile:

----------


## rydzadam

> Przydałoby się troszkę myślenia. Odprowadzanie nadmiaru wilgoci to też rola wentylacji. A nawilżacz... to porażka robiącego wentylację.


Oczywiście, że też rola wentylacji. Czy ja gdzieś napisałem, że nie ? Przecież to jasne, że jak świeże powietrze nawiewamy do domu, to zużyte wywalamy. W lato gorące i wilgotne powietrze zastępujemy bardziej suchym i chłodniejszym (nocą). Tylko że przy mrozach, jak w domu jest 20% H2O, a na dworze wody [g/m3] w powietrzu jest jeszcze mniej,  to wentylowanie pomieszczeń bez DOSTARCZENIA dodatkowej wody powoduje masakryczne przesuszenie, skutkujące dyskomfortem i wręcz chorobami dróg oddechowych i skóry u co bardziej wrażliwych. Fizyki nie da się oszukać.
Brak nawilżacza to niestety niewiedza inwestorów i instalatorów (niektórych) albo po prostu oszczędność kasy. Jeszcze 10 lat temu WM była fanaberią.

----------


## Barth3z

> Nie wiel ile Pan zrobił gwc ( ja setki przez 20 lat)  głównie  "psuje" szczelność i po prostu po latach śmierdzą.


Śmierdzą ? Dlaczego ?
Co mają powiedzieć posiadacze żwirowców ?

----------


## Karlsen

> Jak to ?
> GWC rurowe z czerwonych rur PVC 4000zł ??
> Przeciez tu wszyscy za 1500robią....


U mnie z koparką miało być 1500 zł. Jednak koparka po wylaniu fundamentów nie miała jak przejechać za dom (wąska działka). Finalnie koszt to 5 dni szuflowania łopatami i 1000 zł na materiały. Muszę dodać koszt 50 zł za wykonanie przez dekarza czerpni ogrodowej z blachy (własny pomysł komponujący się z otoczeniem), która została po obróbkach.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Śmierdzą ? Dlaczego ?
> Co mają powiedzieć posiadacze żwirowców ?


Że już przestali je użytkować. Przynajmniej tak mnie mówią. 
Naprawdę, gdyby inwestor był zadowolony, nie rezygnowałbym z gwc.

----------


## Karlsen

> Bardzo ładne parametry ! Gratuluję. I po co klima w takim przypadku ?


Czytałem, że niektórzy osiągają lepsze, ale jak na moje warunki gruntowe, z GWC jestem zadowolony.
Dziękuję za uznanie.

Na nieprzegrzewanie domu latem, w moim przypadku ma zdecydowanie wpływ długi okap dachu. Był to efekt zamierzony, który się sprawdził.
Mam jednak przekonanie, że latem przy południowej ekspozycji i dużych przeszkleniach GWC nie da rady. Moje na pewno by nie dało rady. 
Tak więc tylko kompleksowe rozwiązania moim zdaniem.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Brak nawilżacza to niestety niewiedza inwestorów i instalatorów (niektórych) albo po prostu oszczędność kasy.


 Nawilżacz jest świadectwem braku wiedzy projektanta czy instalatora wentylacji.  


> Jeszcze 10 lat temu WM była fanaberią.


 Robię to ćwierć wieku. Brak wiedzy nie nazwałbym fanaberią. Rządzi u nas lobby grzewcze. Odzysk ciepła z wentylacji jest po to, by nie robić drogiego i najgłupszego ogrzewania centralnego. Do dziś nie zlikwidowana wydziałów ogrzewania na uczelniach.

----------


## rydzadam

> Muszę dodać koszt 50 zł za wykonanie przez dekarza czerpni ogrodowej z blachy, która została po obróbkach.


Oooo, na to bym nie wpadł  :smile:

----------


## Barth3z

> Nie wie Pan, że zimą nic się nie nawilży,


Dlaczego ?




> że latem wzrośnie wilgotność a nie spadnie temperatura.


W upalne letnie dni punkt rosy wypada ok. 20oC. Jeśli z GWC bedę miał 17oC, to część wody wykropli się w złożu, więc obniże wilgotność w stosunku do powietrza zaciąganego bezpośrednio z zewnątrz. Faktem jest jednak to, że klimą zdecydowanie lepiej wysuszę powietrze.




> Nie wie Pan, że budownictwo pasywne ( 10W/m2) to utopia.


No i ? 
Ja takiego domu nie buduję.




> Pan radzi, by ludzie chorowali. zagrzybione powietrze .


A skąd ten grzyb ? Z GWC ?

----------


## rydzadam

> Nawilżacz jest świadectwem braku wiedzy projektanta czy instalatora wentylacji.   Robię to ćwierć wieku. Brak wiedzy nie nazwałbym fanaberią. Rządzi u nas lobby grzewcze. Odzysk ciepła z wentylacji jest po to, by nie robić drogiego i najgłupszego ogrzewania centralnego. Do dziś nie zlikwidowana wydziałów ogrzewania na uczelniach.


To samo o WM, PC, czy płycie fundamentowej mówili budowlańcy i projektanci jeszcze całkiem niedawno, a wielu podtrzymuje jeszcze swoje zdanie. Często nawet najbardziej oporni nabierają wiedzy, tylko czasem muszą zaczerpnąć z książki do fizyki z czasów szkoły średniej. To samo dotyczy GWC.
Nie robić ogrzewania centralnego też można. Wszystko można, tylko czemu ma to służyć ? Lobby "klimatyzatorowców" ? Liczy się optymalizacja kosztu budowy i jakości życia w domu. 
W zasadzie aspiryny też nie trzeba kupować, wystarczy uważać i się nie przeziębiać.

----------


## rydzadam

> A skąd ten grzyb ? Z GWC ?


Bo rury pomarańczowe i inne bez "atestu" produkowane są ze śmieci i grzybów i przecież nie ma w nich jonów srebra, więc rychło szykuj się na pomór rodziny  :smile:

----------


## szczukot

> GWC, o którym tu pisaliśmy jest podłaczone do wentylacji, więc nie można podzielić na strefy. Kanałówka to w 100% recyrkulacja . Jak tu na zdj.
> Załącznik 312400 
>  Nie wiel ile Pan zrobił gwc ( ja setki przez 20 lat)  głównie  "psuje" szczelność i po prostu po latach śmierdzą.
> 
>  gwc nie trzeba czyścić to fakt, rozsądniej się od niego odłączyć, o czym się użytkownicy gwc przekonają dość szybko.


1) Wentylację też mozna podzielić na strefy. Tylko nikt tego nie robi bo sie nie opłaca. A przy klimie nawet jak ktoś zrobi to dodoatkowe koszta są.
2) Śmierdzące glikolowe GWC  :smile:  Lub żwirowiec. Haha
3)  Czyli sie nie czyści. A klime tak.

Cały czas trzy kłamstwa,

Fantom

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> To samo o WM, PC, czy płycie fundamentowej mówili budowlańcy i projektanci jeszcze całkiem niedawno, a wielu podtrzymuje jeszcze swoje zdanie. Często nawet najbardziej oporni nabierają wiedzy, tylko czasem muszą zaczerpnąć z książki do fizyki z czasów szkoły średniej. To samo dotyczy GWC.
> Nie robić ogrzewania centralnego też można. Wszystko można, tylko czemu ma to służyć ? Lobby "klimatyzatorowców" ? Liczy się optymalizacja kosztu budowy i jakości życia w domu. 
> W zasadzie aspiryny też nie trzeba kupować, wystarczy uważać i się nie przeziębiać.


 Szanowny Panie, Ci sami budowlańcy dopuszczają stosowanie pośrednich ( centralnych systemów ogrzewania i robią coś takiego jak OZC. To jakby Pan podpytywał o rodzaje wtrysków  furmana.

----------


## szczukot

> Sorry ale wtrącę się. To się może zgadzać. Oprocz tego że parujemy to jeszcze oddychamy wydzielając H2O i CO2


Wątpię. Weźm jakis przykład powiedzmy rodziny 4 osobowej. Przebywanie w domu na dobę: 8 godzin snu i z 6 "na chodzie". No to podczas snu osoba wydali powiedzmy 8 * 40g = 320 g wody. Podczas "chodzenia" niech będzie 6 * 100g  = 600g. Czyli razem będzie to niecały 1 kG. No i teraz dochodzą różne inne składowe:
1) gotowanie. Stawiam, że to maks 0,5 kg wody na dobę. Chyba, że ktoś prowadzi stołówkę i nigdy garnka nie przykrył.
2) pranie - trochę wody w tym jest, ale to  robi się powiedzmy z 2 razy w tygodniu
3) kwiatki itp - to są drobne ! Niektórzy mówią, że taki kwoiatek może wydalac z 20g wody na godzinę ! Jestem ciekaw jaki i skąd ?? Zakładając, że wogóle sam by jej nie zużywał, to trzeba by go podlewac codziennie (!) 0,5 litrem wody ! Ja u siebie takich drzew nie mam.

Cały czas optuje, że średni zysk wody w domu na osobe oscyluje w granicach 2 litrów / dobę.

Bądźmy realistami. Gdyby to było 5 litrów na dobe na osobę, to przy wentylacji "grawitacyjnej" w przeciętnym bloku czy domku i 4 osobach, woda by sie normalnie lała na podłogę. A tak nie jest.

Fantom

----------


## rydzadam

> 1) Wentylację też mozna podzielić na strefy. Tylko nikt tego nie robi bo sie nie opłaca. A przy klimie nawet jak ktoś zrobi to dodoatkowe koszta są.
> 
> Fantom


Oczywiście, że można. U mojego (byłego) szefa w dużym domu tak zrobiliśmy, właśnie z wykorzystaniem Mitsubishi 500 m3/h (bez GWC) i trzech klap na trzech oddzielnych kanałach - każdy kanał to kondygnacja. Hula bez zarzutu od 4, czy 5 lat. Można zresztą dowolnie dzielić jak się chcę. Tak się robi zarówno z klimatyzacją kanałową, jak i z rekuperacją zwłaszcza w większych obiektach albo tam, gdzie się nie patrzy na kasę. A jak się całkiem nie patrzy na kasę, montuje się również nawilżacze i jonizatory kanałowe, ale o tym Pan TB pewnie już nie słyszał  :smile:

----------


## rydzadam

> Szanowny Panie, Ci sami budowlańcy dopuszczają stosowanie pośrednich ( centralnych systemów ogrzewania i robią coś takiego jak OZC. To jakby Pan podpytywał o rodzaje wtrysków  furmana.


A tu już kontekstu wcale nie kumam. Widzę, że nerwy już puszczają i brakuje argumentów  :smile:  Jaki to ma związek z tematem GWC, to już kompletnie nie wiem.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Dlaczego ?


 Bo zimą jest w gwc sucho. A nawet jakby polewać, to ile to powietrze wyjdzie z gwc z 3g wody na kg, po ogrzaniu do 22st....






> W upalne letnie dni punkt rosy wypada ok. 20oC. Jeśli z GWC bedę miał 17oC, to część wody wykropli się w złożu, więc obniże wilgotność w stosunku do powietrza zaciąganego bezpośrednio z zewnątrz. Faktem jest jednak to, że klimą zdecydowanie lepiej wysuszę powietrze.


  Upały są od ponad 26 st. Wilgotność jest wtedy do 50%. GWC tylko zwiększy wilgotność względną. Dni gdy coś się w gwc wykropli, policzy Pan na palcach. 






> No i ? 
> Ja takiego domu nie buduję.


 Jestem pewien, że napisał Pan "pasywny" 




> A skąd ten grzyb ? Z GWC ?


 A co jeszcze może śmierdzieć w gwc?

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> A tu już kontekstu wcale nie kumam. Widzę, że nerwy już puszczają i brakuje argumentów  Jaki to ma związek z tematem GWC, to już kompletnie nie wiem.


  Nerwy? Z powodu, że Pan nie kuma? 

 Czego Pan nie rozumie.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Oczywiście, że można. U mojego (byłego) szefa w dużym domu tak zrobiliśmy, właśnie z wykorzystaniem Mitsubishi 500 m3/h (bez GWC) i trzech klap na trzech oddzielnych kanałach - każdy kanał to kondygnacja. Hula bez zarzutu od 4, czy 5 lat. Można zresztą dowolnie dzielić jak się chcę. Tak się robi zarówno z klimatyzacją kanałową, jak i z rekuperacją zwłaszcza w większych obiektach albo tam, gdzie się nie patrzy na kasę. A jak się całkiem nie patrzy na kasę, montuje się również nawilżacze i jonizatory kanałowe, ale o tym Pan TB pewnie już nie słyszał


  Przecież nigdzie nie pisałem, że wszyscy znają się na wentylacji. Napisałem tylko, że jak trzeba dawać nawilżacz to znaczy że instalator nie zna się na wentylacji, to wszystko. 
 A szefowi mogę tylko współczuć.

----------


## rydzadam

> Wątpię. Weźm jakis przykład powiedzmy rodziny 4 osobowej. Przebywanie w domu na dobę: 8 godzin snu i z 6 "na chodzie". No to podczas snu osoba wydali powiedzmy 8 * 40g = 320 g wody. Podczas "chodzenia" niech będzie 6 * 100g  = 600g. Czyli razem będzie to niecały 1 kG. No i teraz dochodzą różne inne składowe:
> 1) gotowanie. Stawiam, że to maks 0,5 kg wody na dobę. Chyba, że ktoś prowadzi stołówkę i nigdy garnka nie przykrył.
> 2) pranie - trochę wody w tym jest, ale to  robi się powiedzmy z 2 razy w tygodniu
> 3) kwiatki itp - to są drobne ! Niektórzy mówią, że taki kwoiatek może wydalac z 20g wody na godzinę ! Jestem ciekaw jaki i skąd ?? Zakładając, że wogóle sam by jej nie zużywał, to trzeba by go podlewac codziennie (!) 0,5 litrem wody ! Ja u siebie takich drzew nie mam.
> 
> Cały czas optuje, że średni zysk wody w domu na osobe oscyluje w granicach 2 litrów / dobę.
> 
> Bądźmy realistami. Gdyby to było 5 litrów na dobe na osobę, to przy wentylacji "grawitacyjnej" w przeciętnym bloku czy domku i 4 osobach, woda by sie normalnie lała na podłogę. A tak nie jest.
> 
> Fantom


Nie, nie, to tak do końca nie jest. Wierz mi, trochę tego organizm produkuje, również stosunkowo dużo przez spalanie jedzonka=wydychanie CO2 i H2O. Nie chcę mi się liczb w necie szukać. Wilgoć bytowa to też sporo, chyba, że ktoś faktycznie mało gotuje, pierze, itp., a przy rodzinie z dziećmi, to mało realne. Ja mam 5-6 pralek na tydzień  :smile:  Ale nieważne. To i tak nigdy nie pozwoli "zawilgocić" chałupy przy normalnie działającej wentylacji, obojętnie, czy naturalnej, czy mechanicznej.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Orientuje się Pan, jak spada sprawność papierowego wymiennika gdy jest suchy?

----------


## rydzadam

> Przecież nigdzie nie pisałem, że wszyscy znają się na wentylacji. Napisałem tylko, że jak trzeba dawać nawilżacz to znaczy że instalator nie zna się na wentylacji, to wszystko. 
>  A szefowi mogę tylko współczuć.


Współczuć można Pana byłym i potencjalnym klientom, co wynika z Pana opisów (nie)działających, odłączonych GWC oraz z ignorancji i nieznajomości podstawowych praw fizyki. Może nie całkiem podstawowych, ale ktoś, kto się zawodowo zajmuje/zajmował wentylacją, powinien co nieco wiedzieć o wymianie ciepła, entalpii oraz o czymś takim jak WILGOTNOŚĆ względna powietrza latem/zimą, punkt rosy, itp. A o nawilżaczach powietrza proponuję nieco poczytać, nie ulotek reklamowych, tylko niezależnych opinii. Najłatwiej szydzić z czegoś, o czym nie ma się pojęcia, albo robiło przez 20 lat źle (GWC).

----------


## rydzadam

> Orientuje się Pan, jak spada sprawność papierowego wymiennika gdy jest suchy? Załącznik 312419


A co ma piernik (Aeris550+Artic) do wiatraka, czyli tematu GWC z tego wątku ?? Nadal twierdzę, że nerwy puszczają i w obliczu wielu blamaży i bzdur wypisywanych w tym wątku, brakuje już logicznych argumentów.

----------


## rydzadam

> Przecież nigdzie nie pisałem, że wszyscy znają się na wentylacji. Napisałem tylko, że jak trzeba dawać nawilżacz to znaczy że instalator nie zna się na wentylacji, to wszystko. 
>  A szefowi mogę tylko współczuć.


A o szefa proszę się martwić. Reku hula pięknie od 2010 roku, tylko doszły do mnie wici, że myśli znowu o porządnym nawilżaczu kanałowym, bo jednak zimą jeszcze za sucho. Niestety na GWC ma za małą działeczkę, do tego na wypasie zagospodarowaną, więc zrezygnowaliśmy od razu, nawet z tych "kompaktowych", co zajmują mało miejsca. Ja dla siebie nie planowałbym i nie kupował czegoś nie sprawdzonego. To samo dotyczy DOBRZE zrobionych GWC, o czym wielu naszych forumowiczów miało okazję się przekonać.

----------


## Barth3z

> Bo zimą jest w gwc sucho. A nawet jakby polewać, to ile to powietrze wyjdzie z gwc z 3g wody na kg, po ogrzaniu do 22st....


To ma dwie strony medalu. Jedni twierdzą, że pospółka po domem zawsze będzie wilgotna, bo żyjemy w hydrosferze i wtedy powietrze nawiewane w zimie zawsze będzie wilgotne, drudzy twierdzą, że piach po domem będzie suchy, co też ma zaletę, bo stanie się izolacją (lambda 0,4 - 0,6 zamiast 2). Póki co, po pierwszym zimowym sezonie mogę potwierdzić, że powietrze wywiewane z GWC jest bardzo wilgotne. Non stop miałem zawilgoconą rurę wywiewną.




> Upały są od ponad 26 st. Wilgotność jest wtedy do 50%. GWC tylko zwiększy wilgotność względną. Dni gdy coś się w gwc wykropli, policzy Pan na palcach.


To prawda, choć 26oC na zewn. to nie jest upał. Jeszcze nigdy nie uruchamiałem w domu klimatyzacji przy takiej temp. na zewnątrz. Teraz pytanie, czy powietrze o temp. 26oC i 50% (pkt. rosy w temp. 15oC) po przejściu przez GWC i schłodzone do 17oC będzie potrafiło jeszcze coś z gruntu wyciągnąć ?




> Jestem pewien, że napisał Pan "pasywny"


Podobno pasywny to 10W/m2 *lub* 15kWh/m2/rok.




> A co jeszcze może śmierdzieć w gwc?


Ale skąd tam grzyb się pytam ?

----------


## Barth3z

Tomaszu, poczytaj to:
http://www.slideserve.com/jens/dr-bo...limat-budynk-w

m.in.:

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Póki co, po pierwszym zimowym sezonie mogę potwierdzić, że powietrze wywiewane z GWC jest bardzo wilgotne. Non stop miałem zawilgoconą rurę wywiewną.


 Zapewniam Pana, że nie ma więcej jak 100% wilgotności względnej, więc nie podniesie wilgotności w domu.
  Ci co mieli gwc mają teraz klimatyzację, warto ich pytać. 



> Podobno pasywny to 10W/m2 lub 15kWh/m2/rok.


 Nie lub a i. Pasywny to ogrzewany i chłodzony głównie pasywnie. Z minimalną ilością automatyki . 
 Dla mnie to utopia. Wolę budownictwo aktywne, komfortowe i zużywające do 15kWh/m2 na ogrzewanie chłodzenie i 200l cwu dziennie. Przy okazji domy takie są w cenie ogrzewanych węglem a pasywne są droższe.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Tomaszu, poczytaj to:
> http://www.slideserve.com/jens/dr-bo...limat-budynk-w
> 
> m.in.:


Znam ten tekst od wiiielu tat ( był kiedyś w Magazynie Instalatora. Koledzy tych Pań zgłosili to do PAN.  Ja rozmawiałem z autorką, poprosiłem o podanie gdzie było badanie. O adres badanego gwc. 
 Pan to poczyta... filtrowanie bakterii przez kamienie. Szkoda komentować

----------


## Barth3z

> Zapewniam Pana, że nie ma więcej jak 100% wilgotności względnej, więc nie podniesie wilgotności w domu.


Co lepsze, nawiewać na rekuperator z tym samym strumieniem powietrze zewn. o temp. -10oC i wilgotności 80%, czy +5oC o tej samej wilgotności ? W której sytuacji będziemy mieć wyższą wilgotność w domu ?




> Ci co mieli gwc mają teraz klimatyzację, warto ich pytać.


Nie spotkałem takich ludzi.




> Nie lub a i.


Różnie podają.

----------


## rydzadam

> Co lepsze, nawiewać na rekuperator z tym samym strumieniem powietrze zewn. o temp. -10oC i wilgotności 80%, czy +5oC o tej samej wilgotności ? W której sytuacji będziemy mieć wyższą wilgotność w domu ?


Bart, i tak nie wytłumaczysz, szkoda słów. Przecież jeszcze przed chwilą Pan TB zapewniał, że z domu najważniejsze to usuwać, bo woda po ścianach cieknie  :smile:  , a teraz toczy się dyskusja, czy GWC pomaga na "suszę" w domku, czy nie. Żenada.

----------


## Barth3z

> Znam ten tekst od wiiielu tat ( był kiedyś w Magazynie Instalatora. Koledzy tych Pań zgłosili to do PAN.  Ja rozmawiałem z autorką, poprosiłem o podanie gdzie było badanie. O adres badanego gwc. 
>  Pan to poczyta... filtrowanie bakterii przez kamienie. Szkoda komentować


A gdzie napisali że filtruje bakterie ? Napisano: "nie stwierdzono wzmożonego wzrostu bakterii ani grzybów na powierzchni złoża", czyli grzyb w GWC nie rośnie .

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> A gdzie napisali że filtruje bakterie ? Napisano: "nie stwierdzono wzmożonego wzrostu bakterii ani grzybów na powierzchni złoża", czyli grzyb w GWC nie rośnie .


 To Pan przeczyta całość. 
 Poza tym, chciałem się dowiedzieć; gdzie nie stwierdzono! Poprosiłem tą Panią o podanie metody liczenia bakterii i jaki to i gdzie ten gwc.
... i nie dostałem odpowiedzi.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Co lepsze, nawiewać na rekuperator z tym samym strumieniem powietrze zewn. o temp. -10oC i wilgotności 80%, czy +5oC o tej samej wilgotności ? W której sytuacji będziemy mieć wyższą wilgotność w domu ?


  Jaka jest temperatura w domu? ile jest osób w domu? Ten sam strumień, ale jaki? 
Jak to będę wiedział To Panu odpowiem.




> Nie spotkałem takich ludzi.


 Dlatego Pan robi gwc. Naprawdę nie było tu na FM nikogo komu śmierdzi gwc? Nikogo kto przestał użytkować gwc?




> Różnie podają.


 To ogromna różnica. Jak lubię aktywne ogrzewanie i klimatyzację, lubię ustawić sobie temperaturę a nie polegać na grzaniu słońcem i chłodzeniu ziemią.

----------


## Barth3z

> To Pan przeczyta całość.


Ty nie czytałeś nawet tego opracowania ?!




> Poza tym, chciałem się dowiedzieć; gdzie nie stwierdzono! Poprosiłem tą Panią o podanie metody liczenia bakterii i jaki to i gdzie ten gwc.
> ... i nie dostałem odpowiedzi.


To że nie dostałeś odpowiedzi nie oznacza, że badań nie wykonano.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Bart, i tak nie wytłumaczysz, szkoda słów. Przecież jeszcze przed chwilą Pan TB zapewniał, że z domu najważniejsze to usuwać, bo woda po ścianach cieknie  , a teraz toczy się dyskusja, czy GWC pomaga na "suszę" w domku, czy nie. Żenada.


 Pan napisze dlaczego, im kto ma mniej wiedzy, tym jest bardziej "zażenowany"?

----------


## Barth3z

> Jaka jest temperatura w domu? ile jest osób w domu? Ten sam strumień, ale jaki? 
> Jak to będę wiedział To Panu odpowiem.


Załóżmy 4 osoby (dwie dorosłe, dwójka dzieci), temp. 22oC, strumień ok. 150m3/h




> Dlatego Pan robi gwc. Naprawdę nie było tu na FM nikogo komu śmierdzi gwc? Nikogo kto przestał użytkować gwc?


Nie znam nikogo takiego, który użytkuje żwirowca i z niego zrezygnował. 
U mnie zaraz po uruchomieniu śmierdziało "stojącą wodą", ale po tygodniu działania już nic nie było czuć. Podejrzewam, że kamienie nie były dość solidnie wypłukane.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Załóżmy 4 osoby (dwie dorosłe, dwójka dzieci), temp. 22oC, strumień ok. 150m3/h


 przy - 10 i przy +5  będzie za sucho. Powietrze wchodzące będzie miało 22 st .C i 5 lub 15%. Nie ma to praktycznego znaczenia, W obu przypadkach zmniejszyłbym wentylację do 15-20m3/h na osobę , będzie 45%.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Nie znam nikogo takiego, który użytkuje żwirowca i z niego zrezygnował. 
> U mnie zaraz po uruchomieniu śmierdziało "stojącą wodą", ale po tygodniu działania już nic nie było czuć. Podejrzewam, że kamienie nie były dość solidnie wypłukane.


 Dlaczego "Taniaklima" (sprzedaje takie) płaci za lewe ekspertyzy? Umieszcza notatkę z badań sanepidu, choć sanepid nigdy tego nie badał i nie jest nawet od tego. Dlaczego badania w PZH przeszły rurowe a nie żwirowe? 
Ciepło+duża wilgotność i mało lub brak światła, nie antybakteryjne podłoże, dostępność zarodników... dlaczego mają się nie namnażać? W kanałach klimatyzacji namnażają się, śmierdzą, a tam co je powstrzymuje?

----------


## karolek75

> Dla mnie to utopia. Wolę budownictwo aktywne, komfortowe i zużywające do 15kWh/m2 na ogrzewanie chłodzenie i 200l cwu dziennie. Przy okazji domy takie są w cenie ogrzewanych węglem a pasywne są droższe.


A co ma rodzaj budownictwa do zuzycia CWU ?

----------


## Barth3z

> przy - 10 i przy +5  będzie za sucho. Powietrze wchodzące będzie miało 22 st .C i 5 lub 15%. Nie ma to praktycznego znaczenia,


Będzie to adekwatnie 9% i 26% wilgotności. Chyba oczywiste jest, że łatwiej uzupełnić wilgotność od 26%.




> W obu przypadkach zmniejszyłbym wentylację do 15-20m3/h na osobę , będzie 45%.


Wentylacja powinna być uzależniona od stężenia CO2, a nie wilgotności. Wilgotność powinna być dostaczana w inny sposób. Nie poprzez zmniejszanie wydajności wentylacji.




> Dlaczego "Taniaklima" (sprzedaje takie) płaci za lewe ekspertyzy? Umieszcza notatkę z badań sanepidu, choć sanepid nigdy tego nie badał i nie jest nawet od tego.


Póki co tylko Ty tak twierdzisz.




> Dlaczego badania w PZH przeszły rurowe a nie żwirowe?


Żwirowe nie przeszły bo to są bezprzeponowce i zależą od warunków gruntowych w których są osadzane.




> Ciepło+duża wilgotność i mało lub brak światła, nie antybakteryjne podłoże, dostępność zarodników... dlaczego mają się nie namnażać? W kanałach klimatyzacji namnażają się, śmierdzą, a tam co je powstrzymuje?


bo klimatyzacja nie działa non stop. Przerwy (brak cyrkulacji powietrza) powodują, że skondensowana para wodna tworzy warunki dla grzybów.
Co do żwirowego GWC - widziałeś, żeby grzyby rozrastały się na ścianach jaskiń ??

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> A co ma rodzaj budownictwa do zuzycia CWU ?


  Podaję zużycie energii na ogrzewanie, chłodzenie i cwu. Inne zużycie wody jest przy dwóch dorosłych osobach w domu a inne jak mają te osoby trójkę małych dzieci. W domach izolowanych to dość znacząca różnica w zużyciu kWh, dlatego nie zaszkodzi określić ilość wody dla której było podane zużycie.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Będzie to adekwatnie 9% i 26% wilgotności. Chyba oczywiste jest, że łatwiej uzupełnić wilgotność od 26%.


 Dlaczego ma być łatwiej ustawić 20m3/h na osobę niż 25m3/h na osobę. To jakaś trudność?



> Wentylacja powinna być uzależniona od stężenia CO2, a nie wilgotności. Wilgotność powinna być dostaczana w inny sposób. Nie poprzez zmniejszanie wydajności wentylacji.


 Do CO2 wystarczy 10 -12m3/h . Poza tym wszystkie źródła CO2 w domu "produkują" wodę, a nie w wszystkie źródła wody "produkują" CO2. 




> Póki co tylko Ty tak twierdzisz.


 Póki co to ja sprawdziłem. Są na jakimś forum telefony i nazwiska gdzie dzwoniłem i z kim rozmawiałem. 



> Żwirowe nie przeszły bo to są bezprzeponowce i zależą od warunków gruntowych w których są osadzane.


  Rozmawiał Pan z dr Krogulskim? 



> bo klimatyzacja nie działa non stop. Przerwy (brak cyrkulacji powietrza) powodują, że skondensowana para wodna tworzy warunki dla grzybów.
> Co do żwirowego GWC - widziałeś, żeby grzyby rozrastały się na ścianach jaskiń ??


  Nawet na kamiennych i metalowych rurach

----------


## Barth3z

> Dlaczego ma być łatwiej ustawić 20m3/h na osobę niż 25m3/h na osobę. To jakaś trudność?


Nie rozumiem tego stwierdzenia.




> Do CO2 wystarczy 10 -12m3/h . Poza tym wszystkie źródła CO2 w domu "produkują" wodę, a nie w wszystkie źródła wody "produkują" CO2.


Nie samo CO2 jest istotne, a jego ilość. Tak samo jest z wilgotnością.
Jak sam podajesz przykłady, jedno nie koreluje z drugim. Nie najlepszym pomysłem na zwiększanie wilgotności jest podduszanie ...




> Póki co to ja sprawdziłem. Są na jakimś forum telefony i nazwiska gdzie dzwoniłem i z kim rozmawiałem. 
>   Rozmawiał Pan z dr Krogulskim?


Kolejny "dr Duda" ?




> Nawet na kamiennych i metalowych rurach Załącznik 312479


Człowieku, to jest belka drewniana na nie metalowa rura ! - a grzyb prawdopodobnie Fibroporia vaillantii. Wiesz w ogóle co stanowi pożywkę dla rozwoju grzybów?

----------


## rydzadam

> Pan napisze dlaczego, im kto ma mniej wiedzy, tym jest bardziej "zażenowany"?


Pytanie retoryczne, do tego mało zrozumiałe, jak zresztą reszta Pana bredni w tym wątku, zresztą przeważnie nie na temat. Forumowicze na szczęście swój rozum mają. Widzą i się śmieją, a niektórzy pewnie płaczą z niemocy, a ja za swój cel stawiam od dzisiaj wyłapywani wszelkich innych Pana bzdur, przynajmniej w tematach, które obserwuję na bieżąco.

----------


## rydzadam

> Nawet na kamiennych i metalowych rurach Załącznik 312479


Może to jakaś OBCA forma życia ??  :smile:   na jakże pięknej metalowej rurze
A może to rura wykopana z GWC ?

----------


## nydar

> przy - 10 i przy +5  będzie za sucho. Powietrze wchodzące będzie miało 22 st .C i 5 lub 15%. Nie ma to praktycznego znaczenia, W obu przypadkach zmniejszyłbym wentylację do 15-20m3/h na osobę , będzie 45%.


Panie Tomaszu .Jak pisałem o WW,to 25m3/h/osobę , było delikatnie mówiąc kopane ,wobec norm i wymian wg. norm .Minęły 3 lata i Szanowny Pan popiera te ilości?Ciekawe,co zmieniło się w pojmowaniu czystego powietrza?
ps. 25m3/h/osobę jest dobre dla utrzymania wilgotności ale dla CO2 jest na górnym poziomie max. stężenia.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Pisałem od 20 do 30m3/h, we Francji jest 15-18. Jeżeli rozpatrywalibyśmy tylko CO2 to nie byłoby pojęcia za silnej wentylacji, bo poniżej 350ppm i tak Pan nie zejdzie. 
  W bilansie wentylacji chodzi o nawiew jak najbliżej "AKURAT"  i maksymalny wywiew przez łazienki. To "AKURAT" jest dla każdej rodziny inne, a chodzi o wilgotność minimum 40% i maksimum 800ppmCO2

----------


## rydzadam

> W bilansie wentylacji chodzi o nawiew jak najbliżej "AKURAT"  i maksymalny wywiew przez łazienki. To "AKURAT" jest dla każdej rodziny inne, a chodzi o wilgotność minimum 40% i maksimum 800ppmCO2


W odniesieniu do wilgotności mam pytanie: w jaki sposób utrzymywać minimum 40%, gdy nawiewamy z mrozu świeże powietrze o zawartości powiedzmy 1,5 g/m3, czyli w 20st.C niecałe 9% wilgotności względnej, a jednocześnie wyciągamy z domu powietrze, z którego tracimy bezpowrotnie całą wilgoć, bo i tak się wykropli na wymienniku rekuperatora, gdy tylko temp. na nim spadnie poniżej punktu rosy ? Policzmy może, jaki musiałby być uzysk bytowy H2O domu i mieszkańców, żeby uzupełnić ten niedobór wilgoci przy kubaturze 350 m3.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> W odniesieniu do wilgotności mam pytanie: w jaki sposób utrzymywać minimum 40%, gdy nawiewamy z mrozu świeże powietrze o zawartości powiedzmy 1,5 g/m3, czyli w 20st.C niecałe 9% wilgotności względnej, a jednocześnie wyciągamy z domu powietrze, z którego tracimy bezpowrotnie całą wilgoć, bo i tak się wykropli na wymienniku rekuperatora, gdy tylko temp. na nim spadnie poniżej punktu rosy ? Policzmy może, jaki musiałby być uzysk bytowy H2O domu i mieszkańców, żeby uzupełnić ten niedobór wilgoci przy kubaturze 350 m3.


Pan policzy 
 Przy 20 st.C i 40% ma Pan w domu 350m3 około litra wody. Śpią w tym domy dwie osoby, nie ma roślin, akwariów, nie gotuje się, paruje tylko z sedesów. Niech to da tylko 3 litry wody na dobę . 
Niech centrala ma 100% sprawności, Czyli 1m3/h "wyprowadzi" z domu 1.5g.  Ustawiam wentylację na dwie osoby  30 m3/h x 2 = 90m3/h x1.5 = 75g/h x 24h = 2 litry! 
 Utrzyma Pan wilgotność ? TAK
Jak będzie woda wracać, to wilgotność błyskawicznie wzrośnie.

----------


## kolektor1

> przecież nie ma w nich jonów srebra, więc rychło szykuj się na pomór rodziny


A w tych co są to są kationy czy aniony?

----------


## kolektor1

> Poprosiłem tą Panią o podanie metody liczenia bakterii i jaki to i gdzie ten gwc.
> ... i nie dostałem odpowiedzi.


To tak jak  ja prosiłem wielokrotnie Pana o metodologię liczenia sprawności baterii słonecznej, w której to szanowny Pan wyliczył tą sprawność badanej baterii  na poziomie 3%.
A było to już rok temu
Pan na żadne pytania merytorycznie nie jesteś w stanie odpowiedzieć!!!

----------


## nydar

> Pan policzy 
>  Przy 20 st.C i 40% ma Pan w domu 350m3 około litra wody. Śpią w tym domy dwie osoby, nie ma roślin, akwariów, nie gotuje się, paruje tylko z sedesów. Niech to da tylko 3 litry wody na dobę . 
> Niech centrala ma 100% sprawności, Czyli 1m3/h "wyprowadzi" z domu 1.5g.  Ustawiam wentylację na dwie osoby  30 m3/h x 2 = 90m3/h x1.5 = 75g/h x 24h = 2 litry! 
>  Utrzyma Pan wilgotność ? TAK
> Jak będzie woda wracać, to wilgotność błyskawicznie wzrośnie.


Przy 20oC i 40% wilg. w powietrzu jest 5,82g/kg,zatem
5,82g/kg  x  350m3  x  1,2kg/m3  = 2444g   a nie jak Pan pisze ,,około litra"
30m3/h  x 2  = 60m3/h   a nie jak Pan liczy 90m3, itd,itd.
Aby utrzymać poziom wilgotności 40%, przy ciągłej pracy wentylacji należy dostarczyć  60m3/h  x1,2kg/m3  x  5,82g/kg  = 419g/h .Dobowo  10L ( w tym gotowanie,oddychanie,rośliny,to co da nawiew itp.)

----------


## rydzadam

> Przy 20oC i 40% wilg. w powietrzu jest 5,82g/kg,zatem
> 5,82g/kg  x  350m3  x  1,2kg/m3  = 2444g   a nie jak Pan pisze ,,około litra"
> 30m3/h  x 2  = 60m3/h   a nie jak Pan liczy 90m3, itd,itd.
> Aby utrzymać poziom wilgotności 40%, przy ciągłej pracy wentylacji należy dostarczyć  60m3/h  x1,2kg/m3  x  5,82g/kg  = 419g/h .Dobowo  10L ( w tym gotowanie,oddychanie,rośliny,to co da nawiew itp.)


Uff., Nydar dzięki, bo już mi się nie chciało kalkulatora brać do ręki, żeby udowodniać, co prawdziwe, a co nie.
A tak przy okazji to skąd WM "ma wiedzieć", ile jest osób w domu ? U mnie jest od 0 do 5 i to z dnia na dzień się zmienia, wręcz z godziny na godzinę. I co, mam co chwilę, albo i chociaż 2-3 raz na dzień klikać w sterownik ? Do pełni szczęścia taki reku musiałby być sprzężony z czujnikiem CO2 i H2O, ale to raczej utopia w niedrogich modelach. Programujemy timerem, czujnikami temperatury wlot-wylot, ewentualnie by-pass i tyle. Jak ktoś nie lubi przesuszonego powietrza (jak ja) to już lepiej reku z wymiennikiem, co odzyskuje wodę i/lub w miarę potrzeby i nadmiaru gotówki  :smile:  nawilżacz kanałowy, sprzężony z higrometrem. I nie upieram się na Mitsubishi, żeby nie było. Poszukam w ofertach również innych, a jest ich z tego co widzę coraz więcej. Mitsu za to znam, bo sam go kupowałem, chłopaki zamontowali i hula ok. 5 latek. Nie u mnie. U mnie będzie z GWC, czyli z tym, czego dotyczy niniejszy wątek.

...teraz się zacznie  :smile:

----------


## rydzadam

> A w tych co są to są kationy czy aniony?


kationy, masz przykładowy link:
http://www.era-zdrowia.pl/suplementy...medycynie.html

...tylko, że w GWC przy stałym przepływie powietrza skąd niby mają się brać bakterie i grubo wątpię, że będą akurat tak chętne stykać się ze ściankami rury, żeby "przyjąć" kation srebra. Ale że srebro jako takie działa antybakteryjnie, to mogę potwierdzić, bo jak robili u nas testy folii spożywczej napylonej niewidzialną warstewką srebra, to zdecydowanie dłużej "trzymała" w świeżości przykładowe pieczarki, czy mięso, ale warunek jest taki, że folia (i wszystko inne z napylonym srebrem) musi bezpośrednio stykać się z komórkami bakterii i to pewnie nie przez chwilę, ale trochę dłużej. Srebro w GWC, który jest normalnie na co dzień używany, to marketing czystej wody.

----------


## rydzadam

> To tak jak  ja prosiłem wielokrotnie Pana o metodologię liczenia sprawności baterii słonecznej, w której to szanowny Pan wyliczył tą sprawność badanej baterii  na poziomie 3%.
> A było to już rok temu
> Pan na żadne pytania merytorycznie nie jesteś w stanie odpowiedzieć!!!


To widzę, że nie mnie pierwszego Pan TB próbował wkręcać. Myślałem, że FM jest, aby pomagać, doradzać, a nie uzewnętrzniać się uparcie ze swoim wątpliwymi mądrościami i to tak uparcie.

----------


## rydzadam

> Przy 20oC i 40% wilg. w powietrzu jest 5,82g/kg,zatem
> 5,82g/kg  x  350m3  x  1,2kg/m3  = 2444g   a nie jak Pan pisze ,,około litra"
> 30m3/h  x 2  = 60m3/h   a nie jak Pan liczy 90m3, itd,itd.
> Aby utrzymać poziom wilgotności 40%, przy ciągłej pracy wentylacji należy dostarczyć  60m3/h  x1,2kg/m3  x  5,82g/kg  = 419g/h .Dobowo  10L ( w tym gotowanie,oddychanie,rośliny,to co da nawiew itp.)


... i to przy założeniu, że reku kula się jak ślimak przez całą dobę. Trzeba by w takim razie policzyć, ile w tym czasie "wymieni" CO2 na O2 przy tak niskich obrotach wentylatorów i z założenia szczelnym domu, ale ... nie mam czasu liczyć, ani za specjalnie mi się nie chce.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Uff., Nydar dzięki, bo już mi się nie chciało kalkulatora brać do ręki, żeby udowodniać, co prawdziwe, a co nie.
> A tak przy okazji to skąd WM "ma wiedzieć", ile jest osób w domu ? U mnie jest od 0 do 5 i to z dnia na dzień się zmienia, wręcz z godziny na godzinę. I co, mam co chwilę, albo i chociaż 2-3 raz na dzień klikać w sterownik ? Do pełni szczęścia taki reku musiałby być sprzężony z czujnikiem CO2 i H2O, ale to raczej utopia w niedrogich modelach. Programujemy timerem, czujnikami temperatury wlot-wylot, ewentualnie by-pass i tyle. Jak ktoś nie lubi przesuszonego powietrza (jak ja) to już lepiej reku z wymiennikiem, co odzyskuje wodę i/lub w miarę potrzeby i nadmiaru gotówki  nawilżacz kanałowy, sprzężony z higrometrem. I nie upieram się na Mitsubishi, żeby nie było. Poszukam w ofertach również innych, a jest ich z tego co widzę coraz więcej. Mitsu za to znam, bo sam go kupowałem, chłopaki zamontowali i hula ok. 5 latek. Nie u mnie. U mnie będzie z GWC, czyli z tym, czego dotyczy niniejszy wątek.
> 
> ...teraz się zacznie


  Podałem wykres Molliera, bo z Pana postów wynikało, że Pan tego nie zna. Może Pan zobaczyć wcześniej, pisałem ile jest litrów... ale Szanowny Nydar zepsuł zabawę. 
 Centrale wentylacyjne z Chin  do klimatyzacji za 300-500 dolarów sprzedawane pod różnymi logo, Mitsu samsung LG  ZAWEX   czy http://www.alnor.com.pl/index/produk...yskiem-ciepla/  z papierowym wymiennikiem , mogę oddawać wilgoć tylko gdy papier jest mokry. Problem będzie gdy będą mrozy.  Chyba , że ma Pan dom nieszczelny i bez paroizolacji w przegrodach. W takim domu ( można to poznać po zużyciu - przekracza nawet 30kWh/m2) rekuperacja nie ma najmniejszego znaczenia. 
  Ale cóż jak ktoś nie wie dlaczego wentylacja ma odprowadzać nadmiar wody, to niech kupuje tanią chińszczyznę do klimatyzacji.

----------


## rydzadam

> Podałem wykres Molliera, bo z Pana postów wynikało, że Pan tego nie zna. Może Pan zobaczyć wcześniej, pisałem ile jest litrów... ale Szanowny Nydar zepsuł zabawę. 
>  Centrale wentylacyjne z Chin  do klimatyzacji za 300-500 dolarów sprzedawane pod różnymi logo, Mitsu samsung LG  ZAWEX   czy http://www.alnor.com.pl/index/produk...yskiem-ciepla/  z papierowym wymiennikiem , mogę oddawać wilgoć tylko gdy papier jest mokry. Problem będzie gdy będą mrozy.  Chyba , że ma Pan dom nieszczelny i bez paroizolacji w przegrodach. W takim domu ( można to poznać po zużyciu - przekracza nawet 30kWh/m2) rekuperacja nie ma najmniejszego znaczenia. 
>   Ale cóż jak ktoś nie wie dlaczego wentylacja ma odprowadzać nadmiar wody, to niech kupuje tanią chińszczyznę do klimatyzacji.


Znam i Moliera i Molliera  :smile:  Pierwsze tłukła mi nauczycielka j.polskiego, drugie przez 5 lat studiów. Nauczyli mnie też logicznego myślenia i korzystania z takich danych, jak np. tabela max. nasycenia pary wodnej w powietrzu w zależności od temperatury. Pan widocznie tego nie wie i świeci pojęciami, których i tak nie umie zastosować, co wskazał "Szanowny Nydar" i  ....popsuł zabawę, czyli pokazał Pana uparte dążenie do nieprawdy i podawanie prawie 3-krotne pomylonych (pewnie celowo) wartości. Co do chińszczyzny, to na Mitsu jest tabliczka "Made in Japan", inne - nie wiem. Zresztą nic nie mam do produkcji chińskiej, jeśli firmuje to znany i ceniony koncern. Tak jest z ogromną liczbą sprzętu, ubrań, itp. Ja uprzedzeń nie mam. 
Co do wymiennika celulozowego: jaki problem przy mrozach Pan tu widzi, zwłaszcza przy GWC, bo jakoś nie kumam tej kolejnej pseudoanalizy. Że wydajność wymiany nieco spadnie. OK. Proszę zatem poprzeć to wynikami dla przykładowego Mitsu, ale jak zwykle pozostanie bez konkretnej odpowiedzi. Zresztą niech sobie spadnie, nawet więcej niż trochę. Mi nie zależy na duszeniu grosza, ale na świeżym i nawilżonym zimą powietrzu. O co chodzi ze zużyciem 30 kWh/m2 ? Czego dotyczy ta wartość ? Nie pomylił Pan czasem jednostki ? Jaki nadmiar wody ma odprowadzać rekuperacja, jeżeli w domu jest przykładowo 20% H2O. 
Zaczynamy od nowa , ....a ja uparty jestem.

ps. Co do Mitsubishi to niestety tani nie jest, jak Pan sugeruje, bo 350-tka po max. rabatach ze sterownikiem i tak kosztuje 6tzł  :sad:  , ale za jakość trzeba niestety dobrze zapłacić.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Znam i Moliera i Molliera  Pierwsze tłukła mi nauczycielka j.polskiego, drugie przez 5 lat studiów. Nauczyli mnie też logicznego myślenia i korzystania z takich danych, jak np. tabela max. nasycenia pary wodnej w powietrzu w zależności od temperatury. Pan widocznie tego nie wie i świeci pojęciami, których i tak nie umie zastosować, co wskazał "Szanowny Nydar" i  ....popsuł zabawę, czyli pokazał Pana uparte dążenie do nieprawdy i podawanie prawie 3-krotne pomylonych (pewnie celowo) wartości. Co do chińszczyzny, to na Mitsu jest tabliczka "Made in Japan", inne - nie wiem. Zresztą nic nie mam do produkcji chińskiej, jeśli firmuje to znany i ceniony koncern. Tak jest z ogromną liczbą sprzętu, ubrań, itp. Ja uprzedzeń nie mam. 
> Co do wymiennika celulozowego: jaki problem przy mrozach Pan tu widzi, zwłaszcza przy GWC, bo jakoś nie kumam tej kolejnej pseudoanalizy. Że wydajność wymiany nieco spadnie. OK. Proszę zatem poprzeć to wynikami dla przykładowego Mitsu, ale jak zwykle pozostanie bez konkretnej odpowiedzi. Zresztą niech sobie spadnie, nawet więcej niż trochę. Mi nie zależy na duszeniu grosza, ale na świeżym i nawilżonym zimą powietrzu. O co chodzi ze zużyciem 30 kWh/m2 ? Czego dotyczy ta wartość ? Nie pomylił Pan czasem jednostki ? Jaki nadmiar wody ma odprowadzać rekuperacja, jeżeli w domu jest przykładowo 20% H2O. 
> Zaczynamy od nowa , ....a ja uparty jestem.
> 
> ps. Co do Mitsubishi to niestety tani nie jest, jak Pan sugeruje, bo 350-tka po max. rabatach ze sterownikiem i tak kosztuje 6tzł  , ale za jakość trzeba niestety dobrze zapłacić.


 Jeżeli Pan zna temat, to dlaczego Pan motuje wentylację do klimatyzacji bez klimatyzacji? To dlaczego Pan robi w dzisiejszych czasach gwc?
Co do 30kWh,  To granica w budownictwie.


> D-dom nieizolowany – zużycie ponad 30kWh/m2
> C-dom izolowany – zużycie 0d 15 do 30 kWh/m2
> B-dom dobrze izolowany – zużycie 0-15kWh/m2
> A-dom autonomiczny – samowystarczalny, zużycie 0 kWh/m2
> A+ dom plus energetyczny, sprzedający energię (prosument)


 Odzysk ciepła z wentylacji jest po to, by obniżyć koszty budowy, koszt eksploatacji i poprawić komfort.

Ps. Montuję klimatyzację mitsubishi, ale wentylacje wolę takie co zadbają o komfort i wilgotność.

----------


## _John

> Brak nawilżacza to niestety niewiedza inwestorów i instalatorów (niektórych) albo po prostu oszczędność kasy. Jeszcze 10 lat temu WM była fanaberią.


Raczej oszczędność.
Najtańszy elektryczny nawilżacz kanałowy z osprzętem to ok 700 euro.
I dobre 2 kW przy pracy na 100%
Tania zabawka to nie jest

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Jeszcze 10 lat temu WM była fanaberią.


 Od ćwierć wieku montuję, jak inaczej zbudować dom? Bez tego wyjdzie najwyżej durszlak zużywający nawet ponad 30kWh/m2.

----------


## Jarszcz

> Pan policzy 
>  Śpią w tym domy dwie osoby, nie ma roślin, akwariów, nie gotuje się, paruje tylko z sedesów. Niech to da tylko 3 litry wody na dobę ...
>  Utrzyma Pan wilgotność ? TAK


Ile wody jest w stanie odparować z tych sedesów, a potem przenieść do reszty pomieszczeń, kiedy najmocniejsze wyciągi robimy w łazienkach (czyli do razu ją usuwamy)?

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Ile wody jest w stanie odparować z tych sedesów, a potem przenieść do reszty pomieszczeń, kiedy najmocniejsze wyciągi robimy w łazienkach (czyli do razu ją usuwamy)?


 Nie ma problemu wyrównania wilgotności jak iCO2. Para i CO2 to gazy cieplarniane, czyli bardzo "ruchliwe"  . Wyrównanie jest nieporównywalnie szybsze od rozchodzenia się dymu np. z papierosa. Wentylacja wymienia powietrze w domu co kilka godzin a CO2 i H2O wyrównują się kilkadziesiąt sekund.

----------


## Jarszcz

> Nie ma problemu wyrównania wilgotności jak iCO2. Para i CO2 to gazy cieplarniane, czyli bardzo "ruchliwe"  . Wyrównanie jest nieporównywalnie szybsze od rozchodzenia się dymu np. z papierosa. Wentylacja wymienia powietrze w domu co kilka godzin a CO2 i H2O wyrównują się kilkadziesiąt sekund.


Odpowiedział Pan na drugą część, z którą i tak nie do końca się zgadzam.
No to ile jest w stanie odparować wody z powierzchni wody w toalecie?

----------


## rydzadam

> Jeżeli Pan zna temat, to dlaczego Pan motuje wentylację do klimatyzacji bez klimatyzacji? To dlaczego Pan robi w dzisiejszych czasach gwc?


Ale to wyłącznie Pana, powtarzany jak mantra, wymysł z tymi rekuperatorami "do klimatyzacji". Wieloletnia praktyka użytkowników wskazuje co innego. Proszę wrócić do wątku dotyczącego "celulozowców" i poczytać tam jakieś narzekania użytkowników. Powodzenia życzę. To tak, jakby przekonywać ludzi, że nie ma sensu kupować np. Nissana Patrola, skoro nie zamierza się jeździć na co dzień po bezdrożach.

----------


## rydzadam

> Co do 30kWh,  To granica w budownictwie.
>  Odzysk ciepła z wentylacji jest po to, by obniżyć koszty budowy, koszt eksploatacji i poprawić komfort.
> 
> Ps. Montuję klimatyzację mitsubishi, ale wentylacje wolę takie co zadbają o komfort i wilgotność.


Pisałem o tych "30 kWh/m2", bo jak zwykla jest Pan nieprecyzyjny w tym co pisze. Może jednak zabrakło czegoś w tej jednostce ?  :smile: 
A propos - jak "granica w budownictwie" ? To również wyłącznie wydumane przez Pana zdanie i wprowadzanie ludzi w błąd. Ktoś mniej zorientowany zrobi sobie fajny, oszczędny dom np. 45 kWh/(M2xrok), poczyta Pana bzdety i co sobie pomyśli, że firma budowlana go wyrolowała, albo projektant ??

----------


## rydzadam

> Ps. Montuję klimatyzację mitsubishi, ale wentylacje wolę takie co zadbają o komfort i wilgotność.


A to dobre  :smile:  Ciekawe, czy komfortowo czują się Pana klienci przy wilgotności w domu poniżej 20% w mroźne dni

----------


## rydzadam

> Od ćwierć wieku montuję, jak inaczej zbudować dom?


normalnie, z wentylacją grawitacyjną, a co, nie da się ?? Nie każdy chce WM, nie każdy chce PC, nie każdy chce 3-szybowe okna, itd... Żyjemy w wolnym kraju z tego co wiem.
Nie każdy, np. Pan chce GWC, ale ludzie, co czytają ten wątek chcą i tego się trzymajmy.

----------


## kolektor1

> To widzę, że nie mnie pierwszego Pan TB próbował wkręcać. Myślałem, że FM jest, aby pomagać, doradzać, a nie uzewnętrzniać się uparcie ze swoim wątpliwymi mądrościami i to tak uparcie.


Nie Ty pierwszy , nie ostatni. TB wkręca tu wszystkich w swoje jedynie słuszne teorie od wielu lat. Ale jakoś dziwnie się składa, że jeszcze nikt nie dał się mu wkręcić. Ale czekamy z niecierpliwością na pierwszego "leszcza".

----------


## rydzadam

> Nie ma problemu wyrównania wilgotności jak iCO2. Para i CO2 to gazy cieplarniane, czyli bardzo "ruchliwe"  . Wyrównanie jest nieporównywalnie szybsze od rozchodzenia się dymu np. z papierosa. Wentylacja wymienia powietrze w domu co kilka godzin a CO2 i H2O wyrównują się kilkadziesiąt sekund.


To dobre  :smile:

----------


## karolek75

> Nie ma problemu wyrównania wilgotności jak iCO2. Para i CO2 to gazy cieplarniane, czyli bardzo "ruchliwe"  . Wyrównanie jest nieporównywalnie szybsze od rozchodzenia się dymu np. z papierosa. Wentylacja wymienia powietrze w domu co kilka godzin a CO2 i H2O wyrównują się kilkadziesiąt sekund.


Tak samo prawdziwe jak panskie porownanie ogrzewania sufitowego do slonca.

----------


## kangaxx

> ... Żyjemy w wolnym kraju z tego co wiem.
> .


 tak jak w matriksie...

telewizorni mniej oglądać trzeba  :smile:

----------


## zibuch

> Rozważmy dwa 2 bardzo realne przypadki:
> 1. GWC rurowe. Temperatura powietrza zewnętrznego -10 i 90% wilgotności. Temp. nawiewu po przejściu przez GWC 5oC i wilgotności 30%. Temperatura wyciągu z domu na rekuperator 22oC i 35% wilgotności.
> 2. GWC żwirowe. Temperatura powietrza zewnętrznego -10 i 90% wilgotności. Temp. nawiewu po przejściu przez GWC 5oC i wilgotności 80%. Temperatura wyciągu z domu na rekuperator 22oC i 40% wilgotności.
> 
> Co zyskujemy i ile, porównując w/w przypadki względem siebie ?





> przeliczając to na 20 stopni mamy ok. 11% bez żwirowca i 35% po żwirowcu. to jest spora różnica.
> jeśli te dane są z rzeczywistych pomiarów żwirowca i tyle można realnie uzyskać mamy tutaj zysk ok 4g/m3 powietrza wody w żwirowcu. 
> daje nam to 0.004 x 2,4 x 100 / 3,6= 0,27kW z samego odparowania wody. mamy ok 4x100x24= 9,6l wody/dobę. tyle chyba nie będzie potrzebne ale połowę tego na pewny wypuszczałem u siebie nawilżaczem. oczywiście mówimy o tak niskich temperaturach, że później musimy jakoś tą wodę odparować w domu.
> to teraz zaczyna mieć sens. wiem po sobie jaki to problem przesuszone powietrze prze rekuperacji.
> 
> czy gdzieś się pomyliłem w obliczeniach?
> kto może potwierdzić parametry po żwirowcu?


podbijam. czy ktoś może potwierdzić poprawność obliczeń zysku energetycznego przy nawilżaniu powietrza. nie chodzi o dokładność wartości liczbowych ale sens rozumowania
ktoś zmierzył wilgotność powietrza po przejściu przez żwirowca w duże mrozy?

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Gdy podgrzejemy  +5 stC z wilgotnością 80% do 22 st.C to wilgotność spadnie poniżej 30%, więc nie nawilży. Ludzie produkują znacznie więcej wilgoć, więc żwirowiec tylko pogorszy sprawę w mrozy. Dlaczego pogorszy... Cieplejsze powietrze będzie na wyrzutni, woda się na wyrzutni może wykraplać i zamarzać. 
Przecież domownicy, nie będą mniej oddychać czy gotować, tylko dlatego, że jest żwirowiec. 
  Z tym, że nie ma problemu, bo żwirowiec jest mokry latem, zimą jest suchuteńki.

----------


## _John

Dla przepływu 100 m3/h i Tp = 20 stC
(rurowiec) RH 11% to 1,5g/kgps
(żwirowiec) RH 35% to 4,5g/kgps
RH którego oczekujesz 50% to 7,5g/kgps

Chcąc nawilżyć powietrze do 50% RH musimy  dostarczyć odpowiednio:
(rurowiec) Delta x = 7,5 - 1,5 = 6 g/kgps
(żwirowiec) Delta x = 7,5 - 4,5 = 3 g/kgps 

Ilość litrów wody na godzinę to:
ro = 1,15 kg/m3
V = 100 m3/h
delta x g/kgps

(rurowiec) 1,15 * 100 * 6 *10^(-3) = 0,69 l/h
(żwirowiec) 1,15 * 100 * 3 * 10^(-3) = 0,345 l/h

Takie najmniejsze nawilżacze elektryczne (parowe) to ok 3 l/h, moc takiego urządzenia to 2 kW

(rurowiec) (0,69*2)/3 = 0,46 kW / h
(żwirowiec) (0,345*2)/3 = 0,23 kW / h

Obliczenia dla innych wydajności, poziomów wilgotności i temperatur policzysz sobie np tu:
http://www.nawilzanie.com/images/pegosoft/Pegosoft.htm

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Z tym, że należy pamiętać!!! Wentylacja jest od odprowadzania nadmiaru wilgoci, NIE OD NAWILŻANIA.
 Wilgoć jest produkowana w domu non stop, nawilżanie jest non stop. Zbyt niska wilgotność względna, to oznaka zbyt silnej ( czyli, niezbyt fachowo zrobionej )  wentylacji.

----------


## _John

Panie Tomaszu,
Nawet fachowo wykonana wentylacja nie utrzyma w domu 55% RH.
Zalecenia np. SPW są tak stworzone, by konieczne stało się stosowanie nawilżacza.
W domu się bez niego obejdzie, bo 40 - 45% RH zwykle wystarcza.

Ale są tacy co lubią 50 - 55% RH i są skłonni płacić za prąd do nawilżacza.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Pan to dokładnie policzy ( bo widzę, że jest Pan dobry w temacie)
Ile m3/h musi iść na osobę . 
Dane 
1)  W powietrzu nawiewanym 2g wody na m3 
 2) Wydzielanie wody z płuc + pot  - 1l / 24h 
 3)Pozostałe źródła 2l/24 h 
 4) temperatura w domu 21 st.C i 6g/m3 (55%)

Może Pan wyliczyć strumień wentylacji, by utrzymać 55% w przeliczeniu na osobę? 
 Jak Pan wyliczy, podyskutujemy czy się da.

----------


## Barth3z

Przy 4 osobach w domu i wentylacji 100m3/h (co jest skrajnym miniumum) utrzymasz 4,5gwody w m3 (mając te 2g/m3 na nawiewie). Przy 22oC w domu daje to ok. 23% wilgotności. Za mało.

PS. Co to jest te: _3)Pozostałe źródła 2l/24 h_ ?

----------


## rydzadam

Ta dyskusja zaczynać zbaczać na niebezpieczne tory. Jest kompletnie bez sensu. Skończy się pewnie tak, jak przed paroma tygodniami. Chcących się czegoś dowiedzieć w temacie wilgotności zimą, itp., zachęcam do przeczytania (zajmie to chwilkę) stron 359 do 365 i nie drążenie sprawy od nowa, bo znowu zaśmiecimy wątek.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Przy 4 osobach w domu i wentylacji 100m3/h (co jest skrajnym miniumum) utrzymasz 4,5gwody w m3 (mając te 2g/m3 na nawiewie). Przy 22oC w domu daje to ok. 23% wilgotności. Za mało.
> 
> PS. Co to jest te: _3)Pozostałe źródła 2l/24 h_ ?


   Pan jak zwykle, nie bardzo rozumie:


> Może Pan wyliczyć strumień wentylacji, by utrzymać 55% w przeliczeniu na osobę?


. 
Skoro przy 100m3/h nie zapewniamy komfortu, to należy dać 60m3/h. Np. we Francji normą jest 15m3/h na osobę.

----------


## Barth3z

> Pan jak zwykle, nie bardzo rozumie:. 
> Skoro przy 100m3/h nie zapewniamy komfortu, to należy dać 60m3/h. Np. we Francji normą jest 15m3/h na osobę.


A Ty rozumiesz co napisałem ?
W Polsce min. jest 25m3/h. Przy takiej wentylacji nydar pisze, że ciężko utrzymać stężenie CO2 poniżej 1000ppm. Poza tym ilość wymienianego powietrza zależy nie tylko od ilości osób ale również od kubatury budynku - http://instalreporter.pl/ogolna/szcz...ntylacja-cz-2/

Strumień wentylacji dobiera się dla zapewnienia minimum czystości higienicznej powietrza, a nie utrzymania poziomu wilgotności. Poczytaj troszkę teorii: http://wentylacja.com.pl/att/article...onpdf-3789.PDF

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> A Ty rozumiesz co napisałem ?
> W Polsce min. jest 25m3/h. Przy takiej wentylacji nydar pisze, że ciężko utrzymać stężenie CO2 poniżej 1000ppm. Poza tym ilość wymienianego powietrza zależy nie tylko od ilości osób ale również od kubatury budynku - http://instalreporter.pl/ogolna/szcz...ntylacja-cz-2/
> 
> Strumień wentylacji dobiera się dla zapewnienia minimum czystości higienicznej powietrza, a nie utrzymania poziomu wilgotności. Poczytaj troszkę teorii: http://wentylacja.com.pl/att/article...onpdf-3789.PDF


 Kraj nie ma nic do strumienia wentylacji. Jeżeli komfort zapewni Panu 15m3/h to tyle należy sobie ustawić . 
Co do rozumienia:
Tu-


> Nawet fachowo wykonana wentylacja nie utrzyma w domu 55% RH.


i tu-


> Może Pan wyliczyć strumień wentylacji, by utrzymać 55% w przeliczeniu na osobę?


 jest dość proste zagadnienie. Proste wyliczenia, nie ma nić o Polsce i  Szanownym nydarze. 
 A o teorii, przestałem Panu Szanownemu nydarowi ją tłumaczyć, "wilgotności względnej piasku", to przelało szalę, że i tak Panowie nic nie zrozumieją.

----------


## Barth3z

> Kraj nie ma nic do strumienia wentylacji. Jeżeli komfort zapewni Panu 15m3/h to tyle należy sobie ustawić .


15m3/h komfortu nie zapewnia. Nie zapewni też czystości higienicznej. Jeśli we Francji min. jest 15m3/h to nie oznacza, że to jest dobra wartość.




> Co do rozumienia:
> Tu-
> i tu- jest dość proste zagadnienie. Proste wyliczenia, nie ma nić o Polsce i  Szanownym nydarze. 
>  A o teorii, przestałem Panu Szanownemu nydarowi ją tłumaczyć, "wilgotności względnej piasku", to przelało szalę, że i tak Panowie nic nie zrozumieją.


Ty masz chyba problem z "nie zna", "nie rozumie". Po co to piszesz ? Żeby podbudować własne ego ? Praktycznie w każdej wypowiedzi przejawiają się takie zwroty. Merytorycznie zaś ciężko Ci coś sklecić. Może to Ty nie rozumiesz co inni piszą ? 

Wymagasz ode mnie, żebym liczył minmalny strumień aby utrzymać 55%. Dlaczego ? Pisałeś to do innego forumowicza. Ja nie odpowiadałem bezpośrednio tobie tylko sformułowałem ogólną odpowiedź. 

Poza tym po co w ogóle liczyć coś, co w założeniach jest bzdurą ?

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> 15m3/h komfortu nie zapewnia. Nie zapewni też czystości higienicznej. Jeśli we Francji min. jest 15m3/h to nie oznacza, że to jest dobra wartość.


 Od tego jest regulacja. Komfort Pan Sobie ustawia. Ja mam zimą nawet mniej niż 15m3/h na osobę. centralkę mam "na zamówienie" .z bardzo dokładną regulacją.  
 Obawiam się, że ma Pan w tym temacie ( jak i innych) zerowe doświadczenie. Nie ma Pan w domy sterownika pokazującego wydatek . 
Czuję się świetnie zimą przy 45% 23 st.C i CO nieprzekraczającym 800ppm. 

 Pan jeszcze tu zobaczy
http://www.bursa.pl/duolix1 


> Centrala (150m3/h)  wentylacyjna z odzyskiem ciepła do domów jednorodzinnych T4 do T7 (cztery do* siedmiu pokoi*) i 2 do *5 sanitariatów*

----------


## _John

> Pan to dokładnie policzy ( bo widzę, że jest Pan dobry w temacie)
> Ile m3/h musi iść na osobę . 
> Dane 
> 1)  W powietrzu nawiewanym 2g wody na m3


Problem suchego powietrza jest zimą, gdy wilgoci w powietrzu świeżym brak.
Swoją drogą po co mam się wysilać i liczyć strumień wentylacji dla normatywnej ilości odparowanej wody z jednego człowieka, gdy za chwilę przyjdzie ktoś i mnie zruga, bo on się znacznie bardziej poci i przyjąłem za mało wilgoci.

Wiadomym jest że centrale nie pracują na możliwym minimalnym strumieniu.
No chyba, że ktoś mieszka w m1 sam.
Naprawdę ustawia pan 15 m3/h i nikt w domu nie narzeka, że duszno?
U mnie się to nie udało, nie mówiąc nikomu nic stopniowo obniżałem wydajności i zanim osiągnąłem 50% dostałem informacje, że jest duszno.

Dlatego zostanę przy swoim:
Stosując normatywną ilość świeżego powietrza nie osiągniemy wilgotności rzędu 50 - 55%RH




> Pan jak zwykle, nie bardzo rozumie:. 
> Skoro przy 100m3/h nie zapewniamy komfortu, to należy dać 60m3/h. Np. we Francji normą jest 15m3/h na osobę.


Norma amerykańska: https://www.ashrae.org/file%20librar...145036_347.pdf
P. świeże 15 cfm = 25 m3/h na osobę. Domy liczą na podstawie ilości sypialni: pierwsza sypialnia 2 osoby, każda następna 1 osoba.
Kuchnie 25 cfm = 42,5 m3/h
Łazienki 20 cfm = 34 m3/h

To przytoczone francuskie 15 m3/h to jakaś minimalna wartość dla budownictwa kubaturowego. Tak sądzę.
W stanach budynki użyteczności publicznej  też liczą 5 - 10 cfm na osobę.

----------


## Barth3z

Znając Brzęczkowskiego to zapewne nie doczytał jednostek wymogu normy francuskiej ... (1 CFM = 1,699021 m3/h)

----------


## Barth3z

> Od tego jest regulacja. Komfort Pan Sobie ustawia. Ja mam zimą nawet mniej niż 15m3/h na osobę.


Albo masz nieszczelne mieszkanie, albo przebywasz w mieszkaniu bardzo krótko (ppm nie zdążą przekorczyć wartości 800)




> Obawiam się, że ma Pan w tym temacie ( jak i innych) zerowe doświadczenie. Nie ma Pan w domy sterownika pokazującego wydatek .


Nie mam doświadczenia, bo dopiero buduje, ale to nie oznacza, że mam postępować wg bzdur jakie wygłaszasz. Dla mnie bardziej wiarygodne są opracowania, które przytoczyłem powyżej.




> Pan jeszcze tu zobaczy
> http://www.bursa.pl/duolix1


No i ?

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Naprawdę ustawia pan 15 m3/h i nikt w domu nie narzeka, że duszno?
> U mnie się to nie udało, nie mówiąc nikomu nic stopniowo obniżałem wydajności i zanim osiągnąłem 50% dostałem informacje, że jest duszno


 Jakoś nie chce mi się wierzyć, że mamy inne organizmy. 
Ale dalej pozostaję przy swoim, że:
- można ( co nie znaczy, że trzeba) na dobrze zrobionej wentylacji ustawić dowolną wilgotność względną. 
- że warto mieć regulowaną wentylację
A komfort... uznajmy, jest kwestią indywidualną i jest możliwy do ustawienia.

----------


## nydar

> Od tego jest regulacja. Komfort Pan Sobie ustawia. Ja mam zimą nawet mniej niż 15m3/h na osobę. centralkę mam "na zamówienie" .z bardzo dokładną regulacją.  
>  Obawiam się, że ma Pan w tym temacie ( jak i innych) zerowe doświadczenie. Nie ma Pan w domy sterownika pokazującego wydatek . 
> Czuję się świetnie zimą przy 45% 23 st.C i CO nieprzekraczającym 800ppm. 
> 
>  Pan jeszcze tu zobaczy
> http://www.bursa.pl/duolix1


Nie abym się czepiał,ale zakładając ,że w domu ,gdzie człowiek wydziela 12L CO2/min dla utrzymania 800ppm o których Pan pisuje, potrzeba nie 15m3/h a 30m3/h i nie przy wentylacji mieszającej a przy wyporowej.Przy 15m3/h osiągnie Pan stężenie 1200ppm i to zakładając że świeże powietrze ma 400ppm,co w centrum stolicy jest stanem nieosiągalnym.

ps. Dopuszczalne stężenie  CO2 jest określone przez ŚOZ na poziomie 1000ppm .

----------


## nydar

Jeszcze jedno Panie Tomaszu.
Pan raczy przestać wypisywać takie bzdury bo podcina gałąź na której siedzi.  
15m3/h  x 24h x180dni x 1005J / 3600000J/kWh = 18kWh/osobę/1oC.
Z GWC mamy średnią sezonową +/- 10oC . Do temp z reku brakuje +/- 8oC ,zatem na 1osobę wychodzi 144kWh . Czystym prądem to raptem 70PLN/rok. 

Po kiego wydawać tysiące na instalację WM z rekuperatorem ?
Szanowny Pan zmienił branżę,że tak intensywnie zniechęca do WM?

----------


## rydzadam

> Nie abym się czepiał,ale zakładając ,że w domu ,gdzie człowiek wydziela 12L CO2/min dla utrzymania 800ppm o których Pan pisuje, potrzeba nie 15m3/h a 30m3/h i nie przy wentylacji mieszającej a przy wyporowej.Przy 15m3/h osiągnie Pan stężenie 1200ppm i to zakładając że świeże powietrze ma 400ppm,co w centrum stolicy jest stanem nieosiągalnym.
> 
> ps. Dopuszczalne stężenie  CO2 jest określone przez ŚOZ na poziomie 1000ppm .


I właśnie dlatego WM nawet na min.obrotach mają pracować na ok.100-150 przy przeciętnej wielkości domu i rodzinie np. 4 osobowej, a jak w mrozy jest bardzo sucho - dołączyć nawilżacz kanałowy choć żwirowiec pewnie też pomaga, ale tego z autopsji nie wiem

----------


## szczukot

A ja się z nikim nie zgadzam  :smile:  
Mam pytanie : jakie stężenie CO2 ma identyczna rodzina w identycznym domu ale zamaist rekuperacji jakaś jedna kratka wywiewna w kuchni i jedna w łazience (tak typowo) ? 
To wyjdzie, że oni umrą po kilku godzinach chyba  :smile: 

Fantom

----------


## kangaxx

no to źle ci wychodzi

----------


## nydar

> A ja się z nikim nie zgadzam  
> Mam pytanie : jakie stężenie CO2 ma identyczna rodzina w identycznym domu ale zamaist rekuperacji jakaś jedna kratka wywiewna w kuchni i jedna w łazience (tak typowo) ? 
> To wyjdzie, że oni umrą po kilku godzinach chyba 
> 
> Fantom


W polsce nie istnieją normy na ppm CO2 w domach ale gdzie nie gdzie piszą o max 5000ppm. Przy takim stężeniu nikt nie zejdzie , co najwyżej będzie  gorzej funkcjonował. Stężenie 5000ppm oznacza 2,6m3/h/osobę świeżego powietrza. Taką ilość powietrza dostarczą nieszczelności domu.

ps. Taka wymiana to również grzyb.

----------


## Vld

a jakieś normy na stężenie gazów jelitowych?

----------


## perm

> a jakieś normy na stężenie gazów jelitowych?


2 kPa

----------


## Vld

to na etapie przechodzenia przez spodnie?

----------


## nydar

Reasumując,problem wentylacji należy osrać. Choć są tacy co twierdzą ,że powyżej 1000ppm człowiek podejmuje nie do końca słuszne decyzje.  :big grin:

----------


## Vld

Jak bym tak w każdym bąku grzebał z dokładnością do ppm, to ...

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> I właśnie dlatego WM nawet na min.obrotach mają pracować na ok.100-150 przy przeciętnej wielkości domu i rodzinie np. 4 osobowej, a jak w mrozy jest bardzo sucho - dołączyć nawilżacz kanałowy choć żwirowiec pewnie też pomaga, ale tego z autopsji nie wiem


 Żwirowiec nie może pomóc, wystarczy sprawdzić wykres Molliera
Co do nawilżacza...
 Może Pan określić ile g wody usuwa 100m3/h a ile produkuje 4 osoby? Np. przy -5 st.C  i +20 /40% ? 
Łatwiej jest wykazać pewne zależności na liczbach.

----------


## rydzadam

> Żwirowiec nie może pomóc, wystarczy sprawdzić wykres Molliera


a jednak i nie jest do tego potrzebny żaden wykres, wystarczą pomiary, również forumowiczów; komu zależy, to sobie poszuka....




> Może Pan określić ile g wody usuwa 100m3/h a ile produkuje 4 osoby? Np. przy -5 st.C  i +20 /40% ?


za mało, zresztą człowiek nie jest od produkcji wody, do tego służą nawilżacze




> Łatwiej jest wykazać pewne zależności na liczbach.


Na liczbach niech sobie profesorowie matematyki operują, nawet tych "urojonych" i "akademiccy" budowlańcy z wiedzą z lat 70-tych, co nigdy często rekuperatora na oczy nie widzieli; my praktycy powinniśmy się opierać na rzeczywistości i doświadczeniu i  ....nie normach i przepisach francuskich, tylko polskich. Wystarczy, że śmigłowce kupujemy z Francji  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Nawilżacz to obciach, to wstyd dla instalatora. To świadectwo, że się nie zna na wentylacji. Dlaczego to propagować? No chyba, że się je produkuje.

----------


## Vld

> zresztą człowiek nie jest od produkcji wody, do tego służą nawilżacze


O typowy forumowy Bąk. 
Człowiek jego oddychanie, gotowanie u mycie jest głównym źródłem wilgoci w domu. Wentylować powinieneś tyle ile pokazuje ci higromet. Jak spada poniżej 45%, to nie nawilżaj,  a ograniczaj wentylacje.

----------


## nydar

> Jak bym tak w każdym bąku grzebał z dokładnością do ppm, to ...


....to bym w dekiel dostał. Faktem natomiast jest,że ludzie odróżniają organoleptycznie  stężenia poniżej 1000ppm  i powyżej. Jest różnica w samopoczuciu ,nastroju, damskie migreny itd. . Stąd nie chodzi o ppm-y co do 1 a +/- 100.

----------


## nydar

> O typowy forumowy Bąk. 
> Człowiek jego oddychanie, gotowanie u mycie jest głównym źródłem wilgoci w domu. Wentylować powinieneś tyle ile pokazuje ci higromet. Jak spada poniżej 45%, to nie nawilżaj,  a ograniczaj wentylacje.


Nie do końca jest to słuszna teza. Utrzymanie wilgoci na poziomie 45% w mroźną zimę jest niemożliwe przy jednoczesnym utrzymaniu innych parametrów powietrza. 
W typowym rozwiązaniu wentylacyjnym ,źródło wilgoci to łazienka i kuchnia. Tam są anemostaty wyciągowe.Cała wilgoć idzie precz z domu ,nie rozejdzie się po pomieszczeniach . Na wilgotność w domu tak naprawdę ma wpływ tylko oddychanie,kwiatki,akwaria i niestety nawilżacze . W szkieletowcach izolacja IPR.

----------


## Vld

To nie apteka, muzeum, czy labo baków! Ustawiasz raz z grubsza pod konkretną ilość osób która tam na co dzień mieszka i po 2-3 tygodniach sprawdzasz wilgotność. wprowadzasz ew poprawki i zapominasz o wentylacji.
ps: zakładam, że masz żonę, dzieci, prace, hobby, "koleżanki", kolegów itd.

----------


## rydzadam

> Nie do końca jest to słuszna teza. Utrzymanie wilgoci na poziomie 45% w mroźną zimę jest niemożliwe przy jednoczesnym utrzymaniu innych parametrów powietrza.


i tego właśnie niektórzy nie mogą zrozumieć i różnymi metodami próbuję to wytłumaczyć już od ok. 2 miesięcy. Kto nie spał na lekcjach fizyki i chemii zajarzy, ale zadufani w sobie ignoranci brną w bzdurach typu: "nawilżacz to porażka dla instalatora"
Nigdy też nie pisałem, że nawilżacz trzeba montować. Sam tego nie zrobię, bo fakt - porządny "trochę" kosztuje. Jednak jak ktoś nie ma problemów z kasą (są tacy), zrobi wszystko dla komfortu w swoim domu.




> W typowym rozwiązaniu wentylacyjnym ,źródło wilgoci to łazienka i kuchnia. Tam są anemostaty wyciągowe.Cała wilgoć idzie precz z domu ,nie rozejdzie się po pomieszczeniach . Na wilgotność w domu tak naprawdę ma wpływ tylko oddychanie,kwiatki,akwaria i niestety nawilżacze . W szkieletowcach izolacja IPR.


częściowym rozwiązaniem problemu jest rekuperator z wymiennikiem odzyskującym wilgoć wyciąganą właśnie z łazienek i kuchni, ale przy totalnej "zimowej suszy" nawet on nie daje rady pomimo pracy wentylacji na minimum wydajności; wtedy wchodzi w grę właśnie  ....nawilżacz kanałowy.
Sytuacja taka ma miejsce np. w sporym domu, załóżmy 200 m2, gdzie mieszkają 2 osoby i skąd niby ma się tam brać wilgoć ? z kibla i doniczek ? A może ktoś woli opuszczać klapę i nie lubi kwiatków, ani też gotowania po całym dniu roboty  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Kto nie spał na lekcjach fizyki i chemii


 ten nie będzie montował nawilżaczy. Naprawdę warto się pouczyć. 
 Nie pisałoby się ( jak Szanowny nydar) o wilgotności względnej gruntu.

----------


## surgi22

> Nie do końca jest to słuszna teza. Utrzymanie wilgoci na poziomie 45% w mroźną zimę jest niemożliwe przy jednoczesnym utrzymaniu innych parametrów powietrza. 
> W typowym rozwiązaniu wentylacyjnym ,źródło wilgoci to łazienka i kuchnia. Tam są anemostaty wyciągowe.Cała wilgoć idzie precz z domu ,nie rozejdzie się po pomieszczeniach . Na wilgotność w domu tak naprawdę ma wpływ tylko oddychanie,kwiatki,akwaria i niestety nawilżacze . W szkieletowcach izolacja IPR.


Sorki Nydar ale bajki powiadasz. Przy mojej WM z reku nawet zimą  nie miałem nigdy wilgotności poniżej 45% - cud ? - nie wierzysz przyjedź ( Ps. zobaczysz że okna od południa  to też nie samo zło )  :bye:

----------


## Vld

> ale przy totalnej "zimowej suszy"


Nie chciał Mahomet do góry,  to przyszedł wóz do kozy. 

" Polska znajduje się*w strefie klimatu umiarkowanego o*cechach przejściowych. Owa*przejściowość wynika z*faktu, iż*nad obszarem naszego kraju ścierają się*masy powietrza o*różnych właściwościach -*masy powietrza morskiego (wilgotnego) napływającego z*zachodu znad obszaru Europy Zachodniej (znad Oceanu Atlantykiego) oraz kontynentalnego (suchego) ze*wschodu znad rozległego lądowego obszaru Azji. Do*głównych mas powietrza kształtujących klimat Polski należą:

powietrze polarno-morskie (PPm) -*dociera znad północnego Atlantyku,
powietrze polarno-kontynentalne (PPk) -*dociera znad Europy wschodniej i*Azji,
powietrze zwrotnikowo-morskie (PZm) -*dociera znad Wyżu Azorskiego,
powietrze zwrotnikowo-kontynentalne (PZk) -*dociera znad północnej Afryki i*obszaru Azji Mniejszej,
powietrze arktyczne (PA) -*dociera znad Morza Arktycznego.
Największy wpływ ma*klimat naszego kraju wywierają masy powietrza polarno-morskiego oraz polarno-kontynentalnego, które dopływają nad*terytorium Polski niemal przez cały rok. Masy powietrza polarno-morskiego latem przynoszą ochłodzenie, zachmurzenie i*wzrost wilgotności powietrza, a*zimą powodują ocieplenie i*występowanie mgieł. Masy powietrza polarno-kontynentalnego latem przynoszą pogodę słoneczną i*upalną, z*kolei zimą -*słoneczną i*mroźną.

Z początkiem jesieni nad*terytorium Polski dociera niekiedy powietrze zwrotnikowo-kontynentalne. Przynosi ono*słoneczną pogodę, która kształtuje tzw. "polską złotą jesień". Ponadto latem i*zimą napływają masy powietrza zwrotnikowo-morskiego, które przyczyniają się*do wzrostu ilości opadów latem, a*w zimie powodują odwilże i*mgły. Najrzadziej nad*obszar Polski nasuwają się*masy powietrza arktycznego, a*następuje to*głównie zimą i*wiosną. Przynoszą one*ze sobą silne mrozy i*opady śniegu w*okresie zimowym oraz przymrozki w*okresie wiosennym.

Na obszarze Polski widać znaczne zróżnicowanie warunków klimatycznych pomiędzy wschodem i*zachodem. Przyczyną tego jest fakt, iż*na Polskę wschodnią większy wpływ wywierają masy powietrza kontynentalnego, z*kolei na*Polskę zachodnią -*powietrza morskiego."

A tak z własnych doświadczeń. Po zamontowaniu wentylacji wilgotność w domu z 65-73% do 43-46% spadała ponad dwa tygodnie. Went pracuje ciąglena tym samym min poziomie ok 18W poboru. Sens ppodkręcania widzę tylko wtedy gdy są goście, nawet przy włączeniu okapu poza ustaniem wyciągu w łazienkach nic niepokojącego się nie dzieje.

----------


## nydar

> Nie pisałoby się ( jak Szanowny nydar) o wilgotności względnej gruntu.


A gdzie to nydar pisał o wilgotności względnej gruntu? :ohmy: 
Raczej o wilgotności względnej powietrza między ziarnami piasku.

----------


## nydar

> Sorki Nydar ale bajki powiadasz. Przy mojej WM z reku nawet zimą  nie miałem nigdy wilgotności poniżej 45% - cud ? - nie wierzysz przyjedź ( Ps. zobaczysz że okna od południa  to też nie samo zło )


Cudów nie ma ale przy takiej wilgotności w mrozy, inne parametry powietrza są  do bani  :bye:

----------


## Vld

> Cudów nie ma ale przy takiej wilgotności w mrozy, inne parametry powietrza są  do bani


Parametry są względnie stałe bo i nikt nie kręci w zal od pogody wentylacja. CUD kryje się w bezwładności domu, jego kubaturze i gratach zgromadzonych wewn.
Nikt nie twierdzi, że po 2 tyg mroźnej wyżowej pogody wilgotność nie spadnie np poniżej 40%, ale to nadal nie będzie powodem by od razu lecieć do marketu po nawilżacz. Zanim by ten wynalazek nawilżył ci dom zmieni się pogoda i wszystko wróci do normy. Wyreguluj wentylację raz na temp ok +/-2C i zapomnij.

----------


## rydzadam

Za ok.rok zamontuję, puszczę zimą na min. obroty, zobaczę, pomierzę, to może uwierzę. Taki nieplanowy rym się zrobił  :smile: 
Do do klimatu, to mieszkam 25 km od Gdańska, ale u mnie w "górach" kaszubskich klimat i pogoda niewiele ma wspólnego z "nadmorską", i latem, i zimą  :smile:

----------


## rydzadam

> ten nie będzie montował nawilżaczy. Naprawdę warto się pouczyć. 
>  Nie pisałoby się ( jak Szanowny nydar) o wilgotności względnej gruntu.


Czy ja gdzieś pisałem o wilgotności względnej gruntu ?? !!

----------


## Barth3z

> Człowiek jego oddychanie, gotowanie u mycie jest głównym źródłem wilgoci w domu. Wentylować powinieneś tyle ile pokazuje ci higromet. Jak spada poniżej 45%, to nie nawilżaj,  a ograniczaj wentylacje.


Wentyluje się po to, żeby mieć świeże i czyste powietrze. Jeśli będziesz patrzył tylko na wilgotność, to w domu będziesz odczuwał zaduch.




> Sorki Nydar ale bajki powiadasz. Przy mojej WM z reku nawet zimą  nie miałem nigdy wilgotności poniżej 45% - cud ? - nie wierzysz przyjedź ( Ps. zobaczysz że okna od południa  to też nie samo zło )


Widocznie masz świeży dom, albo mieszkasz w wilgotnym rejonie. W każdym bądź razie, masz świeże i odpowiednio wilgotne powietrze w domu. Tylko pozazdrościć. Niestety, nie wszyscy tak mają, stąd te dodatkowe zabiegi m.in. bezprzeponowy GWC, do podniesienia wilgotności w domu.




> Parametry są względnie stałe bo i nikt nie kręci w zal od pogody wentylacja. CUD kryje się w bezwładności domu, jego kubaturze i gratach zgromadzonych wewn.
> Nikt nie twierdzi, że po 2 tyg mroźnej wyżowej pogody wilgotność nie spadnie np poniżej 40%, ale to nadal nie będzie powodem by od razu lecieć do marketu po nawilżacz. Zanim by ten wynalazek nawilżył ci dom zmieni się pogoda i wszystko wróci do normy. Wyreguluj wentylację raz na temp ok +/-2C i zapomnij.


Policz ile litrów wody jesteś w stanie zgromadzić w ścianach i "gratach"  domu. Będziesz wtedy wiedział, że bezwładność wilgotności w godzinach powinieneś liczyć a nie tygodniach.

Ja zdecydowanie jestem za utrzymywaniem ppm'ów poniżej 800 i tylko względem tego parametru ustawiałbym poziom wentylacji domu. Po co na siłę utrzymywać wilgotność 45-50% ? Nie dość, że zbyt niski poziom wentylacji powoduje zaduch, to utrzymywanie tak wysokiej wilgotności w zimie może spowodować kondesację pary w przegrodzie. Czy na to zwracacie uwagę ?

----------


## imrahil

> Ja zdecydowanie jestem za utrzymywaniem ppm'ów poniżej 800 i tylko względem tego parametru ustawiałbym poziom wentylacji domu. Po co na siłę utrzymywać wilgotność 45-50% ? Nie dość, że zbyt niski poziom wentylacji powoduje zaduch, to utrzymywanie tak wysokiej wilgotności w zimie może spowodować kondesację pary w przegrodzie. Czy na to zwracacie uwagę ?


przy za niskiej z kolei mogą być problemy z drewnem w domu

----------


## Barth3z

> przy za niskiej z kolei mogą być problemy z drewnem w domu


Jeśli ktoś planuje drewno i rzeczywiście wychodzi mu zbyt niska wilgotność to nawilża. Ja wolę nawilżać niż oddychać nieświeżym powietrzem.

----------


## adam_mk

Czy Wam się coś nie popiermyliło?

Wentylacja jest od utrzymywania poprawnej wilgotności wnętrz  i tylko do tego!
Od ppmów, aromatów itp są stacje uzdatniania powietrza i klimatyzacja.
Oczywiście MOŻECIE je sobie zabudować, bo zakazu nie ma.

Co do norm...
Ktoś wskaże mi OBOWIĄZUJĄCĄ normę klimatyczną/wentylacyjną dla domu jednorodzinnego?!!!
OD LAT o to proszę!!!

Te ppmy CO2...
Komu one przeszkadzają?
Napuśćcie sobie tlenu z butli do wnętrz lub załączcie potężny ozonator (ale na własną odpowiedzialność!!!) jak Wam tak przeszkadzają, że rozum staje...
Skrzywdzić się można nie tylko młotkiem.
Wentylacją, jak czytam, co bardziej zawzięci - też potrafią!
 :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

A co do GWC bezprzeponowego (żwirowca, na ten przykład)...
Zimą, w mrozy, cała wilgoć zawarta w powietrzu ściele się Wam pod nogami.
To jest to białe... ŚNIEG się nazywa...
Dodanie części powietrza SUCHEGO do tego domowego daje (jak się to robi poprawnie) stałą wilgotność wnętrz.
Jak się dodaje nie zupełnie suche - TRZEBA dodać go więcej dla uzyskania takiego samego efektu.
A większa wymiana to mniej tych wrażych Wam ppmów.
Ot i cała tajemnica.

A jak ktoś nie może zimą w domu uzyskać wilgotności około 50% to ma dziurawą budę a nie dom!

Adam M.

----------


## imrahil

> Wentylacja jest od utrzymywania poprawnej wilgotności wnętrz  i tylko do tego!


to ciekawe. dlaczego przy okazji zaczadzeń pojawia się wątek niesprawnej wentylacji?

----------


## Vld

Po co mieszkasz jedno z drugim? Uważasz,  że można tyle nabączyć by się zaczadzić?

----------


## nydar

W domu 22oC i 45% wilg. Na zewnątrz -5oC i 80%wilg. 
Dla utrzymania 45% wilg. w szczelnym domu, potrzeba trzyosobowej rodzinie tylko 28m3/h świeżego powietrza. Ale te 28m3/h dadzą 1680ppm CO2,a to już lekki zaduch .
Adam twierdzi,że wentylacja służy tylko do pozbycia się wilgoci . A co z CO2 ? Przy -15oC  ,dla utrzymania 45% wilg. wewnątrz domu , potrzeba jeszcze mniej świeżego powietrza ale wzrośnie jeszcze bardziej stężenie CO2.
Coś mi brakuje w tej Adama logice.

----------


## imrahil

> Po co mieszkasz jedno z drugim? Uważasz,  że można tyle nabączyć by się zaczadzić?


odpowiadam tylko na stwierdzenie, że wentylacja służy TYLKO do usuwania wilgoci.

----------


## adam_mk

To komin i stratę k0ominową też włączasz w wentylację?
To pewnie i "zetkę"...

nydar

Ludzie nie tylko oddychają!
Czasem też coś przepiorą i suszą, coś ugotują, rybki, kotki pieski czy... dzieci hodują...
Policzyłeś jak należy?
Znam babkę, co sama za dwie rodziny za nawilżanie starczy...
 :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

" dlaczego przy okazji zaczadzeń pojawia się wątek niesprawnej wentylacji? "

Podaj JEDEN przykład domu z wentylacją mechaniczną...
Jak kto biedny to łączy co może..
Łyżkę z dyszlem... na przykład...
No i czasem coś mu "nie wyjdzie"

Adam M.

----------


## Barth3z

> Czy Wam się coś nie popiermyliło?
> 
> Wentylacja jest od utrzymywania poprawnej wilgotności wnętrz  i tylko do tego!


A to twoja teza, czy wytyczna z jakieś normy ?




> Od ppmów, aromatów itp są stacje uzdatniania powietrza i klimatyzacja.
> Oczywiście MOŻECIE je sobie zabudować, bo zakazu nie ma.


Znasz urządzenie obniżające ppm'y CO2 w niewentylowanym pomieszczeniu ?




> Co do norm...
> Ktoś wskaże mi OBOWIĄZUJĄCĄ normę klimatyczną/wentylacyjną dla domu jednorodzinnego?!!!
> OD LAT o to proszę!!!


Może nie normy, ale wytyczne do projektowania systemów wentylacji:
- ASHARE (1989)
- NKB (1991)
- Fanger (198 :cool: 




> Te ppmy CO2...
> Komu one przeszkadzają?
> Napuśćcie sobie tlenu z butli do wnętrz lub załączcie potężny ozonator (ale na własną odpowiedzialność!!!) jak Wam tak przeszkadzają, że rozum staje...


A jaki związek ma ozonator z CO2 ?

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> A jak ktoś nie może zimą w domu uzyskać wilgotności około 50% to ma dziurawą budę a nie dom!


 Dokładnie tak!! PN 13829 większość ma gdzieś, a o domach izolowanych się wypowiada!!
 Nie da się usuwać wentylacją nadmiaru wilgoci, bez usuwania CO2, więc wentylacja jest od usuwania nadmiaru wilgoci. 
Jeżeli ktoś w szczelnym domu, nie może ustawić sobie odpowiedniej wilgotności, a ma wentylację mechaniczną, TO JEST ONA ŹLE ZROBIONA.

----------


## adam_mk

„Znasz urządzenie obniżające ppm'y CO2 w niewentylowanym pomieszczeniu ?”

Znam…
A Ty nie?
Choćby takie…
http://www.manta-tech.eu/produkty/nu...niacz-co2.html


„Może nie normy, ale wytyczne do projektowania systemów wentylacji:
- ASHARE (1989)
- NKB (1991)
- Fanger (198 ”

No tak…
WYTYCZNE do stosowania wentylacji i innych urządzeń czy systemów to masz też w podręczniku fizyki, który należy czytać ze zrozumieniem tekstu.
Ja pytam o NORMY
O OBLIG, PRZYMUS stosowania, NAKAZ PRAWNY.
Bo o tym bredzą od dawna wszyscy, którzy otarli się o wentylację.
Powołują się na nie…

Zauważ, że według przywoływanych „norm” buduje się totalnie porąbane instalacje wentylujące kubatury a nie spełniające potrzeb ludzi w tych kubaturach.

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

"A jaki związek ma ozonator z CO2 ? "

Przecież "to się wie", ze powietrze po burzy jest swierzsze, zdrowsze...
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 
Jak mniemanologia - to na całego!

Adam M.

----------


## rydzadam

> Dokładnie tak!! PN 13829 większość ma gdzieś, a o domach izolowanych się wypowiada!!
>  Nie da się usuwać wentylacją nadmiaru wilgoci, bez usuwania CO2, więc wentylacja jest od usuwania nadmiaru wilgoci. 
> Jeżeli ktoś w szczelnym domu, nie może ustawić sobie odpowiedniej wilgotności, a ma wentylację mechaniczną, TO JEST ONA ŹLE ZROBIONA.


A jak ktoś nie upiera się na pasywniaka, gdzie wymagane jest n50 max. 0,6, to co? Albo montuje WM w istniejącym domu, gdzie n50=2,0.
Piszesz, że "wentylacja jest do usuwania nadmiaru wilgoci". Zgoda. Dotyczy przypadku, kiedy wilgoci jest za dużo (np. imprezka w domu=dużo ludzi, do tego gotowanie, suszenie prania, itp.). A co, kiedy mieszkają w dużej kubaturze 2 osoby i to przez 10 godzin na dobę, nie gotują, tylko zamawiają pizzę, mają suszarkę do prania, do tego w łazience, gdzie jest WYWIEW, a nie nawiew, nie mają kota, co leje w kuwetę, roślinek w doniczkach i do tego, o zgrozo, zamykają deski na kiblu. Skąd ma się tam wziąć wilgoć. Tylko nie pisz, że z oddychania i pocenia się, bo normalnie to trąca o śmieszność. Załóżmy, że mają szczelny dom i to bardzo. Musieli by ustawić WM w domu 600m3 na około 15m3/h, żeby nie ususzyć na amen. Który rekuperator (seryjny) na to pozwala? Czy nawet w super-szczelnym domu nie wymieni się parę razy więcej powietrza nieszczelnościami wysuszając go w zimę jeszcze bardziej? Poza tym przy 15m3/h współczuję smrodku i zaduchu.

----------


## rydzadam

> "A jaki związek ma ozonator z CO2 ? "
> 
> Przecież "to się wie", ze powietrze po burzy jest swierzsze, zdrowsze...
>   
> Jak mniemanologia - to na całego!
> 
> Adam M.


To nie jest odpowiedź. Powietrze po burzy jest "świeższe", bo jest przeważnie trochę chłodniej i wilgotniej. Ozon nie ma NIC wspólnego z CO2.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> A co, kiedy mieszkają w dużej kubaturze 2 osoby i to przez 10 godzin na dobę, nie gotują, tylko zamawiają pizzę, mają suszarkę do prania, do tego w łazience


 Może Pan podać ile litrów wody potrzeba przy 20st.C i dużej kubaturze, jak na dwie osoby, np. 600m3, by wilgotność wzrosła z 30% do40%?

----------


## Barth3z

> Znam…
> A Ty nie?
> Choćby takie…
> http://www.manta-tech.eu/produkty/nu...niacz-co2.html


To nie jest urządzenie obniżające stężenie CO2 *w pomieszczeniu*. To są urządzenia do nurkowania.




> Zauważ, że według przywoływanych „norm” buduje się totalnie porąbane instalacje wentylujące kubatury a nie spełniające potrzeb ludzi w tych kubaturach.


Nie do końca. Powyższe wytyczne opisuje ludzi, nie kubaturę. 
- ASHARE - 10l/s na osobę
- NKB - 11l/s na osobę
- Fanger - 14l/s na osobę
Choć trzeba przyznać, że jedno koreluje z drugim (osoba - kubatura) i należy uwględniać jedno i drugie. Ładnie prezentują to poniższe wykresy zależności:



Teoria wentylacji by Swegon - http://wentylacja.com.pl/att/article...onpdf-3789.PDF również w głównej mierze mówi o czystości powietrza, a nie poziomie wilgotności.

----------


## rydzadam

> Może Pan podać ile litrów wody potrzeba przy 20st.C i dużej kubaturze, jak na dwie osoby, np. 600m3, by wilgotność wzrosła z 30% do40%?


nie muszę, już to robiłem i pisałem jakiś miesiąc temu gdzieś w tym wątku. Może policzysz to ...i napiszesz ? Ale nie od 30 do 40%, tylko od 10 do 50%, bo 10% i mniej wilgotności względnej w "przeliczeniu" na temperaturę wewnątrz budynku ok. 20st.C to normalna ilość H2O mroźną zimą na dworze przy załóżmy -10 st.C. Jak nie wierzysz - odsyłam do wykresu Moliera  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> nie muszę, już to robiłem i pisałem jakiś miesiąc temu gdzieś w tym wątku. Może policzysz to ...i napiszesz ? Ale nie od 30 do 40%, tylko od 10 do 50%, bo 10% i mniej wilgotności względnej w "przeliczeniu" na temperaturę wewnątrz budynku ok. 20st.C to normalna ilość H2O mroźną zimą na dworze przy załóżmy -10 st.C. Jak nie wierzysz - odsyłam do wykresu Moliera


 Zapytam jeszcze raz
Ile litrów wody, potrzeba w kubaturze 600m3 szczelnego domu, by wilgotność względna wzrosła z 30 do 40% przy 20 st.C ???

Ps. Molier to komedie raczył pisać!

----------


## Barth3z

> Zapytam jeszcze raz
> Ile litrów wody, potrzeba w kubaturze 600m3 szczelnego domu, by wilgotność względna wzrosła z 30 do 40% przy 20 st.C ???


ok. 1,1L

Ale co z wentylacją ? Pracuje ? Z jaką wydajnością i z jaką wilgotnością powietrza nawiewanego ?

----------


## Vld

Niech jeszcze ktoś ustali korelację ilości powstającego CO2 i wilgoci na osobę w średnio statystycznym domku jednorodzinnym.

----------


## adam_mk

" Ozon nie ma NIC wspólnego z CO2. "

No, jak się wpatrzeć - to ma...
TLEN
 :Lol: 

Trochę - bijemy pianę...

W pełni się z Tobą zgadzam, ze są wytyczne, publikacje, które pomagają problem poprawnie oszacować a to z kolei skutkuje DOBRZE wykonanym systemem wentylacji.
Wnerwiają mnie idioci, którzy bezrefleksyjnie sumują ilości wymiany pod dyktando zaleceń dla obiektów zamieszkania zbiorowego i użyteczności publicznej i TAKIE ilości usiłują wymusić w domu jednorodzinnym zamieszkałym przez 2-3 osoby.
I jakby było mało to jeszcze kłócą się o to, że tak NAKAZUJE NORMA!!!
A mnie się wtedy nóż w kieszeni sam otwiera...

Adam M.

----------


## Barth3z

> Niech jeszcze ktoś ustali korelację ilości powstającego CO2 i wilgoci na osobę w średnio statystycznym domku jednorodzinnym.


nydar Ci skorelował:



> W domu 22oC i 45% wilg. Na zewnątrz -5oC i 80%wilg. 
> Dla utrzymania 45% wilg. w szczelnym domu, potrzeba trzyosobowej rodzinie tylko 28m3/h świeżego powietrza. Ale te 28m3/h dadzą 1680ppm CO2,a to już lekki zaduch .
> ...
> Przy -15oC  ,dla utrzymania 45% wilg. wewnątrz domu , potrzeba jeszcze mniej świeżego powietrza ale wzrośnie jeszcze bardziej stężenie CO2.

----------


## rydzadam

> Zapytam jeszcze raz
> Ile litrów wody, potrzeba w kubaturze 600m3 szczelnego domu, by wilgotność względna wzrosła z 30 do 40% przy 20 st.C ???
> 
> Ps. Molier to komedie raczył pisać!


Jak zwyle wymijająco. Tu się na panu TB zawieść nie można  :smile:  Wpierw proszę odpowiedzieć na moje pytanie, bo ja się co miesiąc nie będę powtarzał. Jedyna słuszna, sensowna uwaga to zzuważenie błędu w nazwisku  :smile:  
Czekam na obliczenie ilości wody w kg w 600 m3 żeby zwiększyć wilgotność wzgl. z 10 do 50%. Możesz skorzystać z wykresu Mollliera  :smile:

----------


## Barth3z

> W pełni się z Tobą zgadzam, ze są wytyczne, publikacje, które pomagają problem poprawnie oszacować a to z kolei skutkuje DOBRZE wykonanym systemem wentylacji.
> Wnerwiają mnie idioci, którzy bezrefleksyjnie sumują ilości wymiany pod dyktando zaleceń dla obiektów zamieszkania zbiorowego i użyteczności publicznej i TAKIE ilości usiłują wymusić w domu jednorodzinnym zamieszkałym przez 2-3 osoby.
> I jakby było mało to jeszcze kłócą się o to, że tak NAKAZUJE NORMA!!!
> A mnie się wtedy nóż w kieszeni sam otwiera...


Strumień powietrza jaki powinniśmy ustawić na rekuperatorze zależy od wielu czynników. Nie chodzi tu tylko o ilość osób, czy samą kubaturę. Teoretycznie dom o kubaturze 600m3 z dwoma osobami ma taką bezwładność, że wystarczy wentylować na min. - 25m3/h na osobę, czyli 50m3/dom. Z drugiej strony jak dom duży, a pokoi wiele to jak wykonać wentylację "nadążną" za człowiekiem ? Jak wtedy wentylować sypialnię w której teoretycznie potrzebujemy min. 30m3/h ? Jeśli w tak dużym domu ustawimy nawiew po ok. 30m3/h na pokój (w tym sypialnię), to wyjdzie nam min. 300m3/h zamiast 50m3/h. Jak wtedy zapewnić odpowiedni poziom wilgotności ? Stado psów, kotów i kilka akwariów ?  :wink: 
Moim zdaniem dobrym rozwiązaniem w takim układzie jest żwirowiec.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Ile teraz na dobę te dwie osoby produkują wody? 
  - przyjmijmy zupełne minimum - 2 litry na osobę - czyli 4 litry.
 Ustawmy wentylację na 20m3/h na osobę, więc 40m3/h  Przy mrozach, by powietrze uzyskało 40% /20st.C . musi "uzupełnić" 3,8 l wody. 

 Dlaczego, więc przy zdrowej wentylacji ( 20m3/h na osobę) ma spadać wilgotność względna?

----------


## szczukot

Tak patrząc na te Wasze kłótnie, nie wiem czy nie dochodzi kolejny wniosek : Wywiewy z domu powinny być umieszczane nie pod sufitem a przy podłodze  :smile: 
Pamiętajcie, że CO2 jest cięższy od powietrza. Przecież wentylacja nie działa równomiernie w pomieszczeniu. Może się okazać, że i wilgoć będzie większa (ta utrzymuje sie równo rozłożona, a może na górze nawet więcej ?) i ilość CO2 spadnie. To już by trzeba zrobić dokładniejsze modele, ale ileś prawdy w tym jest : wywiewy robić przy podłodze. Co o tym sądzicie ?

I dlatego też, powinniście robić tak jak keidyś pisałem : przy nieobecności w domu wentylacja powinna się wyłączać (tak mam). Nie będzie uciekała wilgoc i nie ma potzreby pompowac CO2 b go nie przybywa.

Fantom

----------


## Barth3z

> Ile teraz na dobę te dwie osoby produkują wody? 
>   - przyjmijmy zupełne minimum - 2 litry na osobę - czyli 4 litry.
>  Ustawmy wentylację na 20m3/h na osobę, więc 40m3/h  Przy mrozach, by powietrze uzyskało 40% /20st.C . musi "uzupełnić" 3,8 l wody. 
> 
>  Dlaczego, więc przy zdrowej wentylacji ( 20m3/h na osobę) ma spadać wilgotność względna?


2 osoby to 40m3/h. Podziel to na 10 nawiewów. Wychodzi 4m3/h na sypialnie. To jest zdrowe ?




> wywiewy robić przy podłodze. Co o tym sądzicie ?


Poniekąd tak jest - szczeliny pod drzwiami pomieszczeń brudnych.




> I dlatego też, powinniście robić tak jak keidyś pisałem : przy nieobecności w domu wentylacja powinna się wyłączać (tak mam). Nie będzie uciekała wilgoc i nie ma potzreby pompowac CO2 b go nie przybywa.


Nie tylko CO2 i wilgotność określają jakość powietrza. W domu jest wiele elementów które wydzielają różne substancje (m.in. formaldechydy?). Wentylacja powinna pracować, nawet podczas naszej nieobecności. Choćby na minimum jakie pozwala reku.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Tak patrząc na te Wasze kłótnie, nie wiem czy nie dochodzi kolejny wniosek : Wywiewy z domu powinny być umieszczane nie pod sufitem a przy podłodze 
> Pamiętajcie, że CO2 jest cięższy od powietrza. Przecież wentylacja nie działa równomiernie w pomieszczeniu. Może się okazać, że i wilgoć będzie większa (ta utrzymuje sie równo rozłożona, a może na górze nawet więcej ?) i ilość CO2 spadnie. To już by trzeba zrobić dokładniejsze modele, ale ileś prawdy w tym jest : wywiewy robić przy podłodze. Co o tym sądzicie ?
> 
> I dlatego też, powinniście robić tak jak keidyś pisałem : przy nieobecności w domu wentylacja powinna się wyłączać (tak mam). Nie będzie uciekała wilgoc i nie ma potzreby pompowac CO2 b go nie przybywa.
> 
> Fantom


I wilgoć i CO2 na górze jest więcej. W ogóle CO2 tworzy "czapę" ochronną. 

A wentylacja powinna chodzić cały czas, woda paruje choćby z wc.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> 2 osoby to 40m3/h. Podziel to na 10 nawiewów. Wychodzi 4m3/h na sypialnie. To jest zdrowe ?


 Nawet bardzo. Wentylacja jest dla ludzi, nie rur, anemostatów czy kubatury. Wielkość domu nie wpływa na zużycie powietrza, a stężenie CO2 wyrównuje się sporo poniżej minuty.

----------


## szczukot

> I wilgoć i CO2 na górze jest więcej. W ogóle CO2 tworzy "czapę" ochronną. 
> 
> A wentylacja powinna chodzić cały czas, woda paruje choćby z wc.


No właśnie. WC paruje. Więc po co tą wilgoć wywalac ?? Ja w WC mam WODĘ a nie siki. Wszyscy tu piszą, że potrzebują więcej wilgoci więc ta z WC też jest ok.. 
Na górze na pewno jest więcej wilgoci, a na dole chyba jest więcej CO2 ?? Jest cięższy od powietrza.
Więc wentylacja powinna wyciagac z dołu. Pochłonie mniej wody i więcej CO2

Fantom

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

Więcej CO2 jest na górze!!! To gaz cieplarniany!




> Więc po co tą wilgoć wywalac


 Po co, więc wilgoć...  NIE WILGOĆ!!! A NADMIAR WILGOCI.

----------


## Barth3z

> Nawet bardzo. Wentylacja jest dla ludzi, nie rur, anemostatów czy kubatury. Wielkość domu nie wpływa na zużycie powietrza, a stężenie CO2 wyrównuje się sporo poniżej minuty.


Jak zatem zapewnisz skuteczną wentylację zamkniętej sypialni, w której nawiew jest na poziomie 4m3/h ?

----------


## Barth3z

> No właśnie. WC paruje. Więc po co tą wilgoć wywalac ?? Ja w WC mam WODĘ a nie siki. Wszyscy tu piszą, że potrzebują więcej wilgoci więc ta z WC też jest ok..


Po pierwsze parowanie wody z WC to są gramy, a po drugie w WC stosuje się wywiewniki. Jak zatem chcesz wodą z kibla nawilżyć salon ?

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Jak zatem zapewnisz skuteczną wentylację zamkniętej sypialni, w której nawiew jest na poziomie 4m3/h ?


Nie nawiewam 4m3/h tylko 20 do 30m3/h na osobę na dom. Stężenia gazów wyrównują się błyskawicznie. 
Pod drzwiami jest minimum 1cm szczeliny. czy 80-90cm2!!!  
 A Szanowny Pan jak chce utrzymać komfortową wilgotność?

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Po pierwsze parowanie wody z WC to są gramy, a po drugie w WC stosuje się wywiewniki. Jak zatem chcesz wodą z kibla nawilżyć salon ?


Nie takie gramy. Jeżeli dom ma 300m3 to z dwóch wc wilgotność w ciągu 10h może wzrosnąć do 60%

----------


## rydzadam

> Więcej CO2 jest na górze!!! To gaz cieplarniany!


Co za bzdety  :smile:  Policz masę molową CO2 i średnią masę molową powietrza, albo po prostu spójrz w tabele gęstości (masy właściwej) tych gazów, to dwa razy się zastanowisz, zanim takie bzdury napiszesz, co jest na górze, a co na dole.
A tak poza konkurencją, to zanim zadziała siła sprawcza różnic gęstości tych gazów, dawno przedyfundują pewnie z 200x szybciej, o czym raczyłeś pisać jakiś czas temu w kontekście "zapachów".

----------


## rydzadam

> Nie takie gramy. Jeżeli dom ma 300m3 to z dwóch wc wilgotność w ciągu 10h może wzrosnąć do 60%


Ja, jak zakładam i większość kulturalnych ludzi, zamykam deskę od kibla. Poza tym z WC-tów jest WYWIEW nie nawiew, więc wilgoć i tak tracimy bezpowrotnie, chyba, że mamy reku z wymiennikiem odzyskującym H2O, albo dowalamy niedobór H2O nawiłżaczem.

----------


## Barth3z

> Nie nawiewam 4m3/h tylko 20 do 30m3/h na osobę na dom. Stężenia gazów wyrównują się błyskawicznie.


Bzdura.




> Nie takie gramy. Jeżeli dom ma 300m3 to z dwóch wc wilgotność w ciągu 10h może wzrosnąć do 60%


Jakim cudem ? Zjawiskiem przenikania przez ściany ?
Tylko nie mów, że nawiew w kiblu montujesz.  :smile:

----------


## rydzadam

> Wentylacja jest dla ludzi, nie rur, anemostatów czy kubatury.


A jeszcze niedawno upierałeś się, że min. przepływ przez rurę to 2m/s. Jak więc to zrobić, jeśli ma płynąć kilka m3/h na anemostat ?

----------


## Barth3z

> Ja, jak zakładam i większość kulturalnych ludzi, zamykam deskę od kibla. Poza tym z WC-tów jest WYWIEW nie nawiew, więc wilgoć i tak tracimy bezpowrotnie, chyba, że mamy reku z wymiennikiem odzyskującym H2O, albo dowalamy niedobór H2O nawiłżaczem.


Reku z wymiennikiem entalpicznym odzyskuje tylko to co skondensuje. To nie to samo co nawilżanie.

----------


## rydzadam

> Jak zwyle wymijająco. Tu się na panu TB zawieść nie można  Wpierw proszę odpowiedzieć na moje pytanie, bo ja się co miesiąc nie będę powtarzał. Jedyna słuszna, sensowna uwaga to zzuważenie błędu w nazwisku  
> Czekam na obliczenie ilości wody w kg w 600 m3 żeby zwiększyć wilgotność wzgl. z 10 do 50%. Możesz skorzystać z wykresu Mollliera


No dobrze, skoro pan TB nie chce, to sam odpowiem, bo to prosta matematyka/fizyka jest:
przy 600 m3 potrzeba do zmiany wilgotności względnej o +40% (czyli od 10 do 50%) przy 20 st.C dostarczyć 4,08 litra wody dla jednej wymiany powietrza

----------


## rydzadam

> Reku z wymiennikiem entalpicznym odzyskuje tylko to co skondensuje. To nie to samo co nawilżanie.


Dokładnie tak, ale to zawsze lepiej niż nic  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> A jeszcze niedawno upierałeś się, że min. przepływ przez rurę to 2m/s. Jak więc to zrobić, jeśli ma płynąć kilka m3/h na anemostat ?


 Nie minimalna a optymalna, to różnica.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Więcej CO2 jest na górze!!! To gaz cieplarniany!
> 
>  (...)


Ożeż! A ja w 7 klasie na fizyce gasiłem świeczkę przelewając z  pustego w próżne!

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Ożeż! A ja w 7 klasie na fizyce gasiłem świeczkę przelewając z  pustego w próżne!


Wolę miernik CO2 . Wiele też wyjaśnia fizyka. Dzięki temu, że CO2 pochłania promieniowanie podczerwone, jego cząsteczki są cieplejsze czyli szybsze. Dlatego mimo, że jest 1.5 x cięższy z powodu swojej temperatury ( drgań) jest go więcej na górze. Stanowi nawet swoistą kołderkę dla Ziemi.

----------


## nydar

> Ożeż! A ja w 7 klasie na fizyce gasiłem świeczkę przelewając z  pustego w próżne!


Gasiło się,gasiło,ale czystym dwutlenkiem węgla  a nie mizerną ilością zmieszaną z parą wodną.

----------


## nydar

> Wolę miernik CO2 . Wiele też wyjaśnia fizyka. Dzięki temu, że CO2 pochłania promieniowanie podczerwone, jego cząsteczki są cieplejsze czyli szybsze. Dlatego mimo, że jest 1.5 x cięższy z powodu swojej temperatury ( drgań) jest go więcej na górze. Stanowi nawet swoistą kołderkę dla Ziemi.


To autorska teoria?
Raz szanowny Pan twierdzi ,że CO2  wyrównuje stężenia błyskawicznie,drugi raz że  jest go więcej pod sufitem .To jest  mataczenie w zeznaniach .
Może Pan podać opracowanie pokazujące stężenie w zależności od wysokości npm.
Wynika zatem ,że cząsteczka CO2 w powietrzu o temp. 25oC jest cieplejsza od tego powietrza? :ohmy:

----------


## rydzadam

> Wolę miernik CO2 . Wiele też wyjaśnia fizyka. Dzięki temu, że CO2 pochłania promieniowanie podczerwone, jego cząsteczki są cieplejsze czyli szybsze. Dlatego mimo, że jest 1.5 x cięższy z powodu swojej temperatury ( drgań) jest go więcej na górze. Stanowi nawet swoistą kołderkę dla Ziemi.


Ja pierniczę, to już jest jakiś kosmos  :smile:   Pan TB odpłynął w dal. Ciekawe jak to się ma do "atmosfery" domowej. Może uwikłać w to jeszcze promieniowanie kosmiczne albo drgania elektromagnetyczne od kabli w podłodze i ścianach i ...żyły wodne od szkodliwego ogrzewania podłogowego. Ciężko, oj ciężko  :smile:

----------


## rydzadam

> Nie minimalna a optymalna, to różnica.


Optymalna to według Ciebie 2 do 5m/s, a sam sugerujesz, żeby wiało do anemostatu 0,25 m/s? I wtedy to już będzie suuuper? Wtedy już nie będzie "dudniło"? Poza tym powtarzam pytanie: jaka seryjna centrala np. 500-tka potrafi pracować z wydajnością ciągłą powiedzmy 30 m3/h?

----------


## rydzadam

> To autorska teoria?
> Raz szanowny Pan twierdzi ,że CO2  wyrównuje stężenia błyskawicznie,drugi raz że  jest go więcej pod sufitem .To jest  mataczenie w zeznaniach .
> Może Pan podać opracowanie pokazujące stężenie w zależności od wysokości npm.
> Wynika zatem ,że cząsteczka CO2 w powietrzu o temp. 25oC jest cieplejsza od tego powietrza?


Proste. Przecież jest napromieniowana  :smile:

----------


## szczukot

> Po pierwsze parowanie wody z WC to są gramy, a po drugie w WC stosuje się wywiewniki. Jak zatem chcesz wodą z kibla nawilżyć salon ?


To nie ja - to T.B. to przeszkadzało, że w WC woda paruje.

Fantom

----------


## szczukot

> Więcej CO2 jest na górze!!! To gaz cieplarniany!


Hmmmm. Chyba ktoś tu jest niedouczony. 
A więc 
1) "gaz cieplarniany" to jest po prostu składnik atmosfery (który ma wpływ na efekt cieplarniany). I może znajdować się w dowolnej strefie atmosfery (ale prawie całość występuje w troposferze).
2) atmosfera na ziemi jest spora, ale gazy wsytępują w niej praktycznie do kilkanastu km (troposfera)
3) CO2 na w troposferze rozłorzone jest mniej więcej równomiernie (ruchy powietrza)
4) CO2 w pomieszczeniach zamknięty (bez ruchu) kumuluje się na dole (jest cięższe od powietrza)

Fantom

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> . Chyba ktoś tu jest niedouczony.


 Nawet na pewno.
 Zużyłem sporo mierników CO2. Robiłem nawet system wentylacja w fabryce takich mierników Gazex na Baletowej w Warszawie
Pan kupi lub pożyczy jeden miernik, Pan zmierzy i podyskutujemy.

 W zamkniętej przestrzeni bez ruchu, w temperaturze powyżej 0 K CO2 będzie zawsze więcej na górze niż na dole. Między innym dlatego jest życie na Ziemi.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> To autorska teoria?
> Raz szanowny Pan twierdzi ,że CO2  wyrównuje stężenia błyskawicznie,drugi raz że  jest go więcej pod sufitem .To jest  mataczenie w zeznaniach .
> Może Pan podać opracowanie pokazujące stężenie w zależności od wysokości npm.
> Wynika zatem ,że cząsteczka CO2 w powietrzu o temp. 25oC jest cieplejsza od tego powietrza?


 To normalna fizyka. 
Podczerwień nie ogrzewa innych gazów, tylko cieplarniane. CO2 w powietrzu jest kilkaset części na milion, więc nie wpływa on na temperaturę powietrza 
 Wygląda to tak:
 ten czarny punkcik to CO2 - będzie on zawsze cieplejszy od przeźroczystych. Dlatego CO 2 chroni Ziemię izolacyjną kołderką.
 Naprawdę nie miał Pan tego w szkole?

Ps. Przy okazji się wydało, że Pan kłamał! Pisał Pan, że robił pomiary CO2. Pan nie miał miernika w rękach!

----------


## szczukot

No i Pan T.B właśnie podważył krzywą Keelinga, a dokładnie sposób w jaki są dokonywane pomiary (i na jakiej podstawie został wybrany punkt pomiarowy oraz kilkadziesiąt innych na całym świecie).

Fantom
ps. Wg Pana T.B rośliny właśnie umarły - nie mają CO2 do fotosyntezy  :smile:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> (...) Poza tym powtarzam pytanie: jaka seryjna centrala np. 500-tka potrafi pracować z wydajnością ciągłą powiedzmy 30 m3/h?


Małym kosztem można ją zadławić. Przed centralą przesłona - przepustnica i sterować ją silnikiem krokowym (lub pociągając za sznurki)a za centralą przepływomierz (lub naśliniony palec). Nie ma ingerencji w elektronikę centrali a jest pełna bezstopniowa regulacja wydajności. A powietrze to nie woda więc wentylatorów kawitacja nie uszkodzi.

...głupi pomysł? Jeśli coś będzie działać to nie jest to głupie  :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Małym kosztem można ją zadławić. Przed centralą przesłona - przepustnica i sterować ją silnikiem krokowym (lub pociągając za sznurki)a za centralą przepływomierz (lub naśliniony palec). Nie ma ingerencji w elektronikę centrali a jest pełna bezstopniowa regulacja wydajności. A powietrze to nie woda więc wentylatorów kawitacja nie uszkodzi.
> 
> ...głupi pomysł? Jeśli coś będzie działać to nie jest to głupie


Np. Airpack 600 - bez tłumienia.

----------


## nydar

> To normalna fizyka. 
> Podczerwień nie ogrzewa innych gazów, tylko cieplarniane. CO2 w powietrzu jest kilkaset części na milion, więc nie wpływa on na temperaturę powietrza 
> 
> 
> 
> Ps. Przy okazji się wydało, że Pan kłamał! Pisał Pan, że robił pomiary CO2. Pan nie miał miernika w rękach!


Błąd. Pochłaniając podczerwień wpływa na temp. powietrza.
E tam . Kilka osób z tego forum dostało do sprawdzenia swoich parametrów powietrza mój miernik.  

ps. Szanowny Pan weźmie pod uwagę ,że większe stężenie pod sufitem CO2 może mieć przyczynę chemiczną a nie fizyczną. To że pod sufitem jest więcej gazów cieplarnianych obnaża przy okazji bezsens wentylacji mieszającej.

----------


## szczukot

> To normalna fizyka. 
> Podczerwień nie ogrzewa innych gazów, tylko cieplarniane. CO2 w powietrzu jest kilkaset części na milion, więc nie wpływa on na temperaturę powietrza 
> 
> Więcej CO2 jest na górze!!! To gaz cieplarniany!


Ja już wymiękam. T.B. mnie dobija z kązdym postem coraz bardziej.

Panie T.B. - CO2 wpływa na temepraturę powietrza i dlatego zaliczany jest do gażów cieplarnianych.

Fantom

----------


## kangaxx

pod sufitem jest więcej co2 niż przy podłodze, mimo że ma większą masę, niektórzy mogą nazwać to lewitacją  :smile: , ale całe zjawisko napędzane jest ciepłem

----------


## szczukot

Musze dorwać jakiś miernik CO2 i zbadać stan faktyczny w pomieszcezniu zamkniętym (czyli mały ruch powietrza i nieogrzewanie się CO2 przez słońce)

Fantom

----------


## nydar

> pod sufitem jest więcej co2 niż przy podłodze, mimo że ma większą masę, niektórzy mogą nazwać to lewitacją , ale całe zjawisko napędzane jest ciepłem


Lub ma podłoże chemiczne. Nietrwały kwas węglowy  ,łatwo powstający z pary wodnej i CO2 ale i łatwo rozpadający.
Stawiam taką tezę na podstawie obserwacji przy ogrzewaniu podłogowym ,gdzie temp.powietrza nad posadzką  jest równa lub nieco wyższa od temp. pod sufitem .Skoro na dole jest cieplej lub panuje taka sama temp. jak przy suficie,to konwekcja nie napędza CO2 do góry.

----------


## karolek75

CO2 jako produkt oddychania jest czescia skladowa powietrza wydychanego ogrzanego do ca 36.6o C. Przynajmniej przez kilka chwil.

----------


## qubic

> Ps. Przy okazji się wydało, że Pan kłamał! Pisał Pan, że robił pomiary CO2. Pan nie miał miernika w rękach!


w żadnym wypadku nie można nydarowi zarzucić kłamstwa w tej kwestii. miernik posiada i nawet udostępnia innym forumowiczom do pomiarów, co osobiście potwierdzam.
proszę nie oczerniać !

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

To może Pan podać, dlaczego wypisuje, że stężenie CO2 jest wyższe przy podłodze, skoro robił pomiary? Niech Panu pożyczy miernik i niech Pan Sam raczy sprawdzić!

----------


## kangaxx

przeca nydar nigdy tego nie pisał

----------


## kangaxx

> Lub ma podłoże chemiczne. Nietrwały kwas węglowy  ,łatwo powstający z pary wodnej i CO2 ale i łatwo rozpadający.
> Stawiam taką tezę na podstawie obserwacji przy ogrzewaniu podłogowym ,gdzie temp.powietrza nad posadzką  jest równa lub nieco wyższa od temp. pod sufitem .Skoro na dole jest cieplej lub panuje taka sama temp. jak przy suficie,to konwekcja nie napędza CO2 do góry.


pisałem że napędzaniu ciepłem a nie konwekcją, mieszanie co2 z wodą, daje kwas, ale nie wiem czy otrzymasz go tak łatwo w domowych warunkach przy mało wilgotnym powietrzu w chałupie i małym stężeniu co2, nie wiem  też  czy miernik kwas wykrywa czy tylko dwutlenek, nie wpadłem na to by spytać  :smile: 

 z resztą ja nie chemik

----------


## rydzadam

"Trochę" ostatnio odbiegamy od tematu wątku, "trochę" też było mojej w tym winy  :smile: 
Żeby rozluźnić atmosferę, przypomnijcie proszę, jakie temp. na wlocie do reku z GWC rurowego osiągacie w zimie/lecie, przy ilu stopniach mrozu/upału i przy jakim przepływie w m3/h.

----------


## grzes124

Co myślicie o takiej rurze do gwc rurowego?
https://www.megacennik.eu/produkt/23...&idHurtownia=3

----------


## szczukot

Nie no. Super. 150 zł za mb rury. Rewelacja ? Ile chcesz wydać na GWC ?

Fantom

----------


## karolek75

Grzes, rob z pomaranczowej kanalizy. Mam do opylenia troche uszczelnien z Radpolu jakbys potrzebowal  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Grzes, rob z pomaranczowej kanalizy. Mam do opylenia troche uszczelnien z Radpolu jakbys potrzebowal


 Przecież to trujące . Z 75 arot też nikt wentylacji nie robi

----------


## rydzadam

> Przecież to trujące . Z 75 arot też nikt wentylacji nie robi


Dlaczego trujące? Skąd takie pomysły z piekła rodem?

----------


## karolek75

> Przecież to trujące . Z 75 arot też nikt wentylacji nie robi


Tak wiem... dlatego duzo ludzi z FM juz zeszlo z tego swiata ...

----------


## grzes124

> Nie no. Super. 150 zł za mb rury. Rewelacja ? Ile chcesz wydać na GWC ?


Przepraszam, źle popatrzyłem, myślałem że to cena za 12m  :wink: 





> Grzes, rob z pomaranczowej kanalizy. Mam do opylenia troche uszczelnien z Radpolu jakbys potrzebowal


Karolek puść mi info na maila.
Jeśli nie znajdę jakiegoś flexa w dobrej cenie, to pewnie zrobię z pomarańczowych.

----------


## Barth3z

Kilka spostrzeżeń z mojego żwirowca pod domem.

Dom parterowy ok. 150m2 (SSO) z opaską z proszku od pigeona o wymiarach 0,5m x 1,5m (brak jeszcze zasypanej ściany południowej). Pod połową domu, między fundamentami na głębokości ok. 1m ulokowany jest żwirowy GWC. Na całości zostało ułożone 30cm grafitowego styro, a na to wylane ok. 12cm chudziaka. Na styku pospółki ze styropianem ulokowałem czujnik DHT22 (temp. + wilg.). 

Pomiary z wczoraj z godz. 17:00:
Temp. pod izolacją styropianu - 8,9 oC
Temp. powietrza nawiewanego z GWC - 8,1 oC !  :wink: 

Z tego wynika, że mimo 30cm izolacji podłogi i szerokiej opaski ciepło szybciej dochodzi do pospółki od góry niż bezpośrednio ładowane ciepłym powietrzem przez GWC. Trend powinien się odwrócić jak będzie SSZ.

Póki co GWC działa poprawnie.

----------


## nydar

U mnie na -100cm obok domu jest 12oC . Przeanalizuj to http://www.accuweather.com/pl/pl/swi...weather/263029
Myślę,że przyczyna wyższej temp. pod izolacją wynika z nasłonecznienia posadzki a średnia dobowa nie jest rewelacyjna by powietrze regenerowało. Jak postawisz dach i zabraknie podgrzewania posadzki słońcem, pewnie będzie gorzej, ale lepiej dla chłodzenia domu. Ciekawe do ilu podniesiesz temp. pod domem na jesieni. To będzie decydowało o stratach przez izolację zimą. Póki co wygląda lepiej jak myślałem ale będzie to można ocenić po postawieniu ścian i dachu ,w następną zimę.

----------


## nydar

Ciekawe jest co się dzieje pod posadzkami z 30cm izolacji bez regeneracji temperatury. Wychodzi ,że to magazyny chłodu ,startujące na jesieni ze znacznie niższą temp. niż grunt obok . Coraz ciekawsza staje się  teoria o izolacji 30cm i więcej . Wygląda,że idea Tomasza jest kosztotwórcza. Ba szkodliwa  bo i wilgotność a więc gorsza lambda ,bo i wyższe r-ki za ogrzewanie przez zimno pod posadzką. Ciekawe :wink:

----------


## jasiek71

u mnie na dzień dzisiejszy wylata 10,7* czyli dokładnie tyle samo co rok temu o tej samej porze ...

----------


## nydar

Zauważ,że bez względu na zimę ,na głębokości poniżej 1m, temp. niewiele się różnią..To jest niepodważalny argument  za GWC :smile:

----------


## nydar

Widzę to tak. Rura ochładza grunt wokół. Spadek temp. powoduje kondensację pary wodnej - dostarczanie energii z głębszych warstw.
Na potwierdzenie.Nawet w bezśnieżną zimę ,grunt  jest zawsze wilgotny, bo kondensuje para wodna z głębszych warstw tuż pod zmarzliną.Tyle ,że ta kondensacja powoduje wychłodzenie otaczających warstw.

----------


## Barth3z

Póki co niepokoi mnie odczyt wilgotności na styku pospółka/styropian... Może się okazać, że gruba izolacja wpływa niekorzystnie na ten parametr i skondensowana para, lub podciągana kapilarnie woda z niższych pokładów zawilgaca styropian. To z czasem może powodować degradację izolacji. Zobaczymy, czy wraz z rosnącą temperaturą zmieni się wilgotność pod styro.

Sam GWC póki co działa prawidłowo, choć wydaje mi się, że Jasiek ma lepsze parametry. Moja niższa temperatura z GWC oznacza, że pracuje on na płytszym poziomie i nie czerpie średniorocznej temperatury, która powinna oscylować ok. 10oC. Podejrzewam, że temperatura z mojego GWC będzie rosła szybciej niż u Jaśka.

EDIT: I jeszcze jedna bardzo ważna informacja. GWC pracuje tylko w dzień od godz. ok. 9:00 do ok. 18:00, bo wentylator zasilany jest panelem PV. W pochmurne dni krócej, albo wcale.

----------


## karolek75

Styropian nie podciaga kapilarnie, wiec mokry bylby tylko punkt styku. Z tego co pamietam, masz pod styro wymieniony grunt na piach, wiec jesli do kondensat to wsiaknie.

----------


## Barth3z

> Styropian nie podciaga kapilarnie, wiec mokry bylby tylko punkt styku. Z tego co pamietam, masz pod styro wymieniony grunt na piach, wiec jesli do kondensat to wsiaknie.


No racja.
Pod styro mam piach. W sumie na całej działce mam piach, a pod chudziakiem i izolacją żwir (GWC). Wody się nie boję, ale mierzę poziom wilgotności i non stop jest w punkcie rosy.

----------


## karolek75

Jedyne czego bym sie obawial, to efektu opisanego w watku o najlepszym ociepleniu podlogi na gruncie - kondensujaca i wsiakajaca woda to nieustany zlodziej energii. Dlatego ja wladuje trocha ciepelka bazujac na koncepcjach nydara.

Ale bez przesady.... - to nadal tylko punkt styku.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> No racja.
> Pod styro mam piach. W sumie na całej działce mam piach, a pod chudziakiem i izolacją żwir (GWC). Wody się nie boję, ale mierzę poziom wilgotności i non stop jest w punkcie rosy.


Pan położy na piachu płytę styropianu, czy z m2 folii lekko piachem przysypie ( oczywiście na wyschniętym na słońcu piachu) i po tygodniu Pan zobaczy, że będzie mokry pod spodem.

----------


## Barth3z

Tej wody z kondensacji tam za wiele nie ma. W gramach można liczyć. Bardziej obawiałbym się podciągania kapilarnego przy wysokich wodach gruntowych. To jest złodziej energii. 
U mnie na szczęście wód gruntowych nie znaleziono. W sumie bez badania to wiedziałem, bo wybudowałem się niemalże na szczycie zbocza.

Będę na bieżąco podawał wyniki. Zobaczymy co z tego wyjdzie.

----------


## Barth3z

> Pan położy na piachu płytę styropianu, czy z m2 folii lekko piachem przysypie ( oczywiście na wyschniętym na słońcu piachu) i po tygodniu Pan zobaczy, że będzie mokry pod spodem.


1m2 nie jest miarodajne, bo praktycznie nie przekracza strefy "brzegowej".
A co jeśli położyłbym 150m2 styropianu na suchym piachu, na szczycie zbocza (brak wód gruntowych) ? Czy na środku tej przykrytej powierzchni będzie mokro ? Jeśli tak, to skąd ?

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> 1m2 nie jest miarodajne, bo praktycznie nie przekracza strefy "brzegowej".
> A co jeśli położyłbym 150m2 styropianu na suchym piachu, na szczycie zbocza (brak wód gruntowych) ? Czy na środku tej przykrytej powierzchni będzie mokro ? Jeśli tak, to skąd ?


  Piachy są suche bo parują. Zatrzyma Pan parowanie, będzie mokro. Im większa powierzchnia tym bardziej. Z m2 jeszcze sporo wyparuje po bokach. 
 Pan położy m2 na zupełnie suchym i poczeka parę dni bezdeszczowych. Może Pan to zrobić w upalne lato.

----------


## _John

> Jeśli tak, to skąd ?


http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydrosfera
Woda jest wszędzie. 
Styropian od wody izolujemy folią.
Zawartość wilgoci w dobrze położonym styropianie jest stała. 
Jego wilgotność względna (powietrza w nim zawartego) będzie się zmieniać wraz z temperaturą.
To fizyka. Na to nie ma rady.

----------


## Barth3z

> Piachy są suche bo parują. Zatrzyma Pan parowanie, będzie mokro. Im większa powierzchnia tym bardziej. Z m2 jeszcze sporo wyparuje po bokach. 
>  Pan położy m2 na zupełnie suchym i poczeka parę dni bezdeszczowych. Może Pan to zrobić w upalne lato.


Przede wszystkim musimy określić co to jest mokry piach, a czym jest wilgotny piach. 
Po drugie, w upalne lato dojdzie do kondensacji pary zawartej w powietrzu.

A co będzie jeśli ten suchy piach przykryjemy 150m2 styropianu w zimie przy załóżmy -5oC ? Skąd uzyskamy mokry piach, skoro nie ma warunków do kondensacji ?




> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydrosfera
> Woda jest wszędzie. 
> Styropian od wody izolujemy folią.
> Zawartość wilgoci w dobrze położonym styropianie jest stała. 
> Jego wilgotność względna będzie się zmieniać wraz z temperaturą.
> To fizyka. Na to nie ma rady.


To wszystko jest jasne. Sprowadźmy jednak teorię do praktyki i odpowiedzmy na pytanie czy pod podłogą, na styku pospółki ze styropianem powinniśmy stosować folię ?

----------


## karolek75

Rozwazajac teoretycznie  - nie. Jesli skropli sie wilgoc po stronie styro - to zostanie tam prawie ze na amen.

----------


## _John

> To wszystko jest jasne. Sprowadźmy jednak teorię do praktyki i odpowiedzmy na pytanie czy pod podłogą, na styku pospółki ze styropianem powinniśmy stosować folię ?


Na styku pospółki i styropianu nie dawałbym izolacji w 2 przypadkach.
- Wody są nisko,
- Nie jest to jedyna warstwa izolująca podłogę, a dodatkowa.




> Rozwazajac teoretycznie  - nie. Jesli skropli sie wilgoc po stronie styro - to zostanie tam prawie ze na amen.


Gdy styropian jest odizolowany to skroplić się może tylko woda, która jest w nim zawarta od momentu położenia.
Nie będzie jej w związku z tym ani mniej, ani więcej.
Jak wody są nisko, to izolowanie styropianu jest zbędne.
Izoluje się tylko wtedy, gdy istnieje ryzyko podejścia wody do izolacji.

----------


## karolek75

Kolega slyszal o dyfuzji ?

----------


## _John

> Kolega slyszal o dyfuzji ?


Gdyby była to wielkość istotna z punktu widzenia termoizolacji podłogi, każdy na podkład betonowy grzałby papę z folią aluminiową.
A nikt tak nie robi.

----------


## karolek75

Bo większość robi błąd. Paroizolacją pod termoizolacja plus temp. rosy to błąd.

----------


## nydar

Z gruntem , ciekawa sprawa jest. Wilgotność powietrza między ziarnami 100% lub blisko 100%. Jeżeli dom pod posadzką ma grubą warstwę izolacji do tego opaska pionowa,to siłą rzeczy dopływ energii od słońca jest ograniczony . Temperatura  gruntu  w tym miejscu będzie nieco niższa od gruntu poza budynkiem .W takich warunkach, kondensacja następuje  już przy minimalnej różnicy temp.  Można temu przeciwdziałać raz ,nie stosując grubej izolacji ,przez co podniesie się temp. gruntu pod izolacją lub  podgrzewając grunt pod domem nadmiarem z kolektora. W pierwszym przypadku straty  np. u Krzyśka B-B są i tak minimalne bo różnica temperatur nad i pod izolacją to ledwo kilka stopni. W drugim przypadku jak u karolka 75 ,przy grubej izolacji temp. podobna jak u Krzyśka B-B, z tym że straty jeszcze mniejsze bo izolacja grubsza.
W obydwu przypadkach kondensacja nie nastąpi ponieważ temp. w obrębie fundamentu będzie zawsze wyższa jak poza fundamentem

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Z gruntem , ciekawa sprawa jest. Wilgotność powietrza między ziarnami 100% lub blisko 100%. Jeżeli dom pod posadzką ma grubą warstwę izolacji do tego opaska pionowa,to siłą rzeczy dopływ energii od słońca jest ograniczony . Temperatura  gruntu  w tym miejscu będzie nieco niższa od gruntu poza budynkiem .W takich warunkach, kondensacja następuje  już przy minimalnej różnicy temp.  Można temu przeciwdziałać raz ,nie stosując grubej izolacji ,przez co podniesie się temp. gruntu pod izolacją lub  podgrzewając grunt pod domem nadmiarem z kolektora. W pierwszym przypadku straty  np. u Krzyśka B-B są i tak minimalne bo różnica temperatur nad i pod izolacją to ledwo kilka stopni. W drugim przypadku jak u karolka 75 ,przy grubej izolacji temp. podobna jak u Krzyśka B-B, z tym że straty jeszcze mniejsze bo izolacja grubsza.
> W obydwu przypadkach kondensacja nie nastąpi ponieważ temp. w obrębie fundamentu będzie zawsze wyższa jak poza fundamentem


 Ogrzewać grunt... gromadzić tam ciepło... Pan ma zielone pojęcie o tym? 
ISOMAX narobił takich magazynów, dr Duda również i nikomu to nie zadziałało.

----------


## karolek75

I nie ma sie co dziwic, jak oni chcieli ogrzewac tym dom lub CWU.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> I nie ma sie co dziwic, jak oni chcieli ogrzewac tym dom lub CWU.


 Wolę ciepły dom niż grunt. GWC przez 20 lat się nie sprawdziło i słusznie, że z niego zrezygnowano.

----------


## szczukot

Ja swojego GWC na razie nie zrobiłem. Mam tylko zakopaną rurę do glikolowca. Ale to było w kosztach rury więc ok.
A GWC jako system przeciw zamarzaniu reku jest ok.

Fantom
ps. Jak będę miał nadmiar gotówki to skończę GGWC aby zobaczyć z cierkawości jak to działa

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> A GWC jako system przeciw zamarzaniu reku jest ok.


 Wątpię, że ma Pan praktykę z centralami i gwc. Gwc zwiększa zużycie kWh, niewiele, ale zawsze. Po sprawdzeniu okazało się, że układ rozmrażania centrali, pobiera w sumie mniej. A układ rozmrażania w centralach do domów poniżej 15kWh/m2 nawet znacznie mniej.

----------


## adam_mk

Mnie się nie sprawdziło Ferrari, a gadają, że takie fajne...
To - nie kupiłem!
 :Lol: 

Jak się buduje dom, który nie ma w projekcie wsparcia siłami natury - to wmontowanie go się nie sprawdza.
Czego to ja się już tu nie naczytałem...
Węgiel jest be...
PC drogie...
Solar cieczowy to przeżytek...
PV nic nie daje...

Budują ludziska w dzień, a nocami wyliczają "co im się ZWRÓCI".
I jakoś - nic się zwracać nie chce!

Polska to dziwny kraj!
Może czas stąd pojechać tam, gdzie coś się sprawdza i zwraca?

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Świat znowu się zazielenił, jak się dzieje co rok od bardzo dawna.
Pobiera z tego co mu Natura daje malutko, ale mu starcza a nawet zostaje na zapas!

http://fizyka.net.pl/ciekawostki/ciekawostki_wn8.html

A Wy mi tu wypisujecie - że to się nie opłaca, nie działa, jest do du...
No, jak się tym bogactwem ktoś nie umie zając - to mu się nie opłaca.

Adam M.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Świat znowu się zazielenił, jak się dzieje co rok od bardzo dawna.
> Pobiera z tego co mu Natura daje malutko, ale mu starcza a nawet zostaje na zapas!
> 
> http://fizyka.net.pl/ciekawostki/ciekawostki_wn8.html
> 
> A Wy mi tu wypisujecie - że to się nie opłaca, nie działa, jest do du...
> No, jak się tym bogactwem ktoś nie umie zając - to mu się nie opłaca.
> 
> Adam M.


Pompa ciepła 2kW 2000 zł. I grzeje taka do -15

----------


## adam_mk

Gadget, który trzeba sobie KUPIĆ, bo samemu tego sobie prawie nikt nie zbuduje.
Zresztą, po co?
Jak ceną nie zabija?

WCALE nie twierdzę, że nie trzeba, nie należy TEGO stosować!
Jak jest DOBRE to montować!
Ale...
Dobrze też jest budować taki dom, w którym TAKIE urządzenia mają MAŁO do roboty...

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

"I grzeje taka do -15 "

Ale rewelacja...
Ruscy już dawno budowali kaskady na jednej sprężarce co do -60stC chodziły...

Adam M.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> "I grzeje taka do -15 "
> 
> Ale rewelacja...
> Ruscy już dawno budowali kaskady na jednej sprężarce co do -60stC chodziły...
> 
> Adam M.


 Taka za 3000 grzeje do -25 ( być może mniej, ale odkąd mam najniżej było -23) i pobiera 300W  sam ją używam.

----------


## Barth3z

> Taka za 3000 grzeje do -25 ( być może mniej, ale odkąd mam najniżej było -23) i pobiera 300W  sam ją używam.


Podaj model tego urządzenia.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Podaj model tego urządzenia.


Toshiba daisekai 355W pobór mocy 2kW.

----------


## Barth3z

> Toshiba daisekai 355W pobór mocy 2kW.


Nie pracuje do -25oC i nie kosztuje 3000zł.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Nie pracuje do -25oC i nie kosztuje 3000zł.


 Mam i używam, od wielu lat.

----------


## perm

> Mam i używam, od wielu lat.


A ściśle to od 1990r. To krytyczny rok pod względem energooszczędności. Od tego roku przestano stosować centralne a zaczęto dawać 40 cm izolacji od gruntu. Zaczęto również powszechnie stosować rekuperację oraz "inwertory". Wszystko dzięki jednemu gieniuszowi.

----------


## karolek75

> Toshiba daisekai 355W pobór mocy 2kW.


nie znalazlem takiego modelu. Jak na japonski dziwnie znajomo brzmi. I o kreskowane tez maja w swoim alfabecie  :big tongue:

----------


## kolektor1

> A ściśle to od 1990r. To krytyczny rok pod względem energooszczędności. Od tego roku przestano stosować centralne a zaczęto dawać 40 cm izolacji od gruntu. Zaczęto również powszechnie stosować rekuperację oraz* "inwertory"*. Wszystko dzięki jednemu gieniuszowi.


Te "inwertory"  to nowa odmiana inwerterów, tyle, że chodząca od -25 stopni.

----------


## nydar

> Wolę ciepły dom niż grunt. GWC przez 20 lat się nie sprawdziło i słusznie, że z niego zrezygnowano.


Szanownemu Panu wiele  się nie sprawdza. Może warto  dowiedzieć się ,jak zrobić" by się sprawdziło .
Trochę to jak twierdzenie  ,że CO2 jest więcej  pod sufitem w domu ,bo pochłania podczerwień .  Dom czy systemy niskotemperaturowe domu emitują podczerwień w zakresie dł. fal   +/- 10mikrometrów.  CO2 natomiast pochłania głównie w dł. 14-18 mikrometrów.

Pan kombinuje dalej z CO2  :big grin:  a z GWC da sobie spokój bo na tym nie zarobi.

----------


## imrahil

co myślicie o wspomożeniu rurowego GWC (w chłodzeniu) przez założenie nagrzewnicy przed GWC. przez nagrzewnicę można by przetłaczać wodę z basenu (rozwiązanie dla posiadaczy basenu) kiedy panują upały - wstępnie schładzać powietrze wentylacyjne i ogrzewać wodę w basenie. ma sens tylko przy wysokich temperaturach zewnętrznych (o ile, bo wszystko zależy od kosztu inwestycji)

----------


## kangaxx

a ile powietrza przez ten gwc idzie, tyle co centralka pierdnie? 
to ja myślę że można na to pierdnąć równie dobrze albo wziąć długopis i policzyć co i tak do pierdnięcia się sprowadzi

----------


## kangaxx

gwc się nie sprawdza, jakim cudem?
bierzemy wzorcowy impulsator kinetyczny z prowadnikiem trzonkowym  i w szkole próbujemy nim studentowi wbić coś do głowy, nie sprawdza się też zazwyczaj

gwc to maszyna cieplna i tyle, działa wg prostych zasad,  ale jej współpraca z innymi maszynami cieplnymi jak rekuperator (też prosty) wywołuje wiele dziwnych teorii

aby osiągnąć zamierzony skutek trzeba dobrać przyczynę,  gdy mamy przyczyę analiza pozwala wydedukować skutek

dlatego gwc nie sprawdzi się gdy kto pojęcia nie ma o tym co robi, a nawet jak takie pojęcie ma to nie wie jakie będą efekty

----------


## Barth3z

kangaxx, nie do końca jest to zły pomysł.

Zauważ, że te chłodzenie bedzie działało w największe upały. Plusem jest już same podgrzewanie wody. Czy będzie miało to wpływ na GWC?, myślę, że dla małych GWC (20-30metrów rury) napewno tak. Dla większych GWC raczej znikomy.

Mam chłodnice z mojego poprzedniego rozbitego samochodu  :wink:  Myślę, że przy tak małej inwestycji jaką jest własne praca warto coś takiego zrobić..

----------


## adam_mk

W szkole, jak kto trafi na względnie przyzwoitego nauczyciela fizyki, tłuką do głowy BILANS CIEPŁA.
Może warto czasem sobie coś powtórzyć z tego, co tłukli w szkole?

Chcesz powietrzem ogrzać ciecz czy cieczą schłodzić powietrze?
JAKIE MASY chcesz tak "obrabiać"?
JAK DUŻE strumienie energii chcesz tam przepuszczać?
PO CO?

Ludzie za bardzo "myślą temperaturami" pomijając strumienie energii, to efekty czasem ich zaskakują.

Adam M.

----------


## Barth3z

Zgadza się. Szału nie ma. 
Znacznie efektywniejsze grzanie wody wody basenowej będzie poprzez solar.

----------


## adam_mk

A jeszcze lepsze przez DWA solary.
Betonowy, zatopiony w chodniczkach wokół basenu, połączony szeregowo z panelami (wodnymi, sezonowymi, nie glikolowymi).

Adam M.

----------


## imrahil

> Zgadza się. Szału nie ma. 
> Znacznie efektywniejsze grzanie wody wody basenowej będzie poprzez solar.


możliwość chłodzenia przez basen zależy od kosztu inwestycji, czyli chłodnicy i pompy obiegowej. wiadomo, że basen ma ograniczoną pojemność cieplną, mój pomysł to raczej wspomaganie w największe upały, co poprawiłoby komfort użytkowania basenu, wydłużyło sezon basenowy o kilkanaście dni, schłodziło minimalnie lepiej dom.

z solarami trzeba ostrożnie (jak ze wszystkim, trzeba policzyć), znam przypadek że ktoś kupił jakiś całkiem drogi zestaw do podgrzewania basenu, sporo przewymiarowany i teraz musi albo dolewać zimnej wody, albo zakrywać solar  :wink:

----------


## kangaxx

do basenu 6x 50m węża ogrodowego 1/2, dwa rozdzielacze 6x1/2  i dwa kawałki grubszego  no i pompa, zapitala nawet na trawie a dzieci mają prysznic z cieplejszą wodą lejącą sie do basenu

----------


## nydar

> A jeszcze lepsze przez DWA solary.
> Betonowy, zatopiony w chodniczkach wokół basenu, połączony szeregowo z panelami (wodnymi, sezonowymi, nie glikolowymi).
> 
> Adam M.


Ale na warstwie izolacji.Efektywność wyższa.

----------


## karolek75

Czy dobrym pomyslem jest wykorzystanie odpadow styropianowych nad rura GWC, ktory zostal zakopany troche za plytko ?

----------


## adam_mk

Tak.

Adam M.

----------


## kangaxx

maty kapilarne w suficie wystarczy zasilić wodą z basenu to w domu chłodno a woda w basenie ciepła (subiektywnie)

----------


## Piczman

> A jeszcze lepsze przez DWA solary.
> Betonowy, zatopiony w chodniczkach wokół basenu, połączony szeregowo z panelami (wodnymi, sezonowymi, nie glikolowymi).
> 
> Adam M.


Mam 2 spore panele solarne bezpośrednio połączone z basenem 5 m3 .
Szału nie ma, woda ma po 3 słonecznych dniach nieco ponad 30 st. Ale takie było założenie .

Podgrzewanie basenu ogrodowego ciepłem z budynku to zły pomysł, ani basen ciepły ani chałupa zimna .
Spora inwestycja bez efektu .

----------


## Despero19

Dzięki

----------


## kangaxx

> Mam 2 spore panele solarne bezpośrednio połączone z basenem 5 m3 .
> Szału nie ma, woda ma po 3 słonecznych dniach nieco ponad 30 st. Ale takie było założenie .
> 
> Podgrzewanie basenu ogrodowego ciepłem z budynku to zły pomysł, ani basen ciepły ani chałupa zimna .
> Spora inwestycja bez efektu .


a dupa piczman, dopóki nie dogrzejesz basenu do 20'c działa to lepiej niz te twoje 5m2 panela o ile przepływ jest odp duży  :smile:  kapilarami w domu wyciągniesz spokojnie 10kw, przy wodzie w basenie prosto ze studni np 13'c to potrafią się mieszacze włączyć by woda na suficie się nie skraplała. no ale fakt że bez pompy ponad te 20 woda w basenie bez pc nie pójdzie a  z pc woda w basenie to fajne dz

----------


## Piczman

Chodzi o to że 20 C to basen ma bez podgrzewania. Brałem pod uwagę minimum 25 C na start .

----------


## kangaxx

no to ok, a ja wode ze studni  :smile:

----------


## Brek1982

Witam Poszukuje Chłodnicy/nagrzewnicy do GWC wodnego W necie znalazłem coś takiego CNO-160-IV-1/2" http://www.termex.krakow.pl/produkty...nalow-cno.html Czy to się nada??? Patrzyłem Juwent i Promont ale nie bardzo mogę się dogadać z ich doradcami. Chcą mnóstwa danych, których ja laik nie znam. Po za tym tu jest już wszystko gotowe łącznie z obudową i ociekaczem. Tam trzeba to dorobić.
ps. wiem że jest oddzielny wątek o GGWC stworzony przez Adama mk. ale tam nic się nie dzieje. Z góry dziękuję za pomoc. Pozdrawiam Łukasz

----------


## qrko

Panowie warto w ogole robic powietrzny GWC w postaci 3-4 nitek pod ziemią? Jezeli tak to jaki przepust w fundamencie przygotowac na doprowadzenie tego z czerpni do kotlowni? 200mm wystarczy? Domek pietrowy z poddaszem, kubatura ~650.

Czy zostawic mniejszy przepust i w przyszlosci podpiac uklad chlodzacy z wykorzystaniem glikolu? Sprawa dosyc pilna bo jutro zasypuja i utwardzaja kruszywo pod chudziaka...

----------


## Barth3z

> Panowie warto w ogole robic powietrzny GWC w postaci 3-4 nitek pod ziemią?


Czy warto to sprawa dyskusyjna. Przy wyborze pomiędzy glikolowym a rurowym, wybrałbym rurowca.




> Jezeli tak to jaki przepust w fundamencie przygotowac na doprowadzenie tego z czerpni do kotlowni? 200mm wystarczy?


Tak.

----------


## Kamil i Basia

Witam,

powoli zastanawiam się nad swoim GWC, które w pierwotnym zamyśle miało być ułożone na podjeździe i być wykonane w dwóch niezależnie działających sekcjach. Po przeczytaniu przynajmniej części tego wątku wiem że muszę zmienić idee (do domu mam zrobione dwa przepusty fi160 i pewnie trzeba to będzie połączyć w jedną 200-250 ? Ale ważniejsza sprawa jest tak jak rozłożyć poszczególne warstwy GWC i ile muszę jeszcze położyć czego nad samym złożem na XPS (zostało mi 20m2 XPS 15cm, który planuję przeciąć na pół i ułożyć nad złożem). Wody gruntowe są dość wysoko, ale będę też podnosił się z poziomem terenu więc będzie miejsce tylko pytanie ile i co mam rzucić na XPS i czy te 7,5 cm grubości będzie wystarczające jako izolacja? Mam też gigantyczne ilości odpadów styro szarego z izolacji ścian, czy można go w jakiś racjonalny sposób wykorzystać? Dzięki Kamil

----------


## adam_mk

"Mam też gigantyczne ilości odpadów styro szarego z izolacji ścian, czy można go w jakiś racjonalny sposób wykorzystać?"

Jest tu gdzieś wątek o kruszeniu i styrobetonie.
GWC planujesz opatulić...

Adam M.

----------


## karolek75

> Mam też gigantyczne ilości odpadów styro szarego z izolacji ścian, czy można go w jakiś racjonalny sposób wykorzystać? Dzięki Kamil


http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post6877559

----------


## byry007

Witam zastanawiam sie nad ociepleniem nagrzewnicy GGWC, zastanawiałem sie żeby wcisnąć piankę tam gdzie widać te rurki miedziane , kotłownie mam w rogu domu i jest tam ogólnie ciepło a jak ładuje bufor to jest dość ciepło od pieca i czy to sie nie nagrzewa od tego ??

----------


## jasiek71

> Witam zastanawiam sie nad ociepleniem nagrzewnicy GGWC, zastanawiałem sie żeby wcisnąć piankę tam gdzie widać te rurki miedziane , kotłownie mam w rogu domu i jest tam ogólnie ciepło a jak ładuje bufor to jest dość ciepło od pieca i czy to sie nie nagrzewa od tego ??


lepiej pomyśl jak ocieplić skutecznie to co jest "po rurkach" czyli obudowa, króciec i resztę kanału....
zalepienie rurek pianką nic ci nie da...

----------


## byry007

Może mała podpowiedź ?  Kiedyś myślalem nad ociepleniem całej ściany od samej podłogi do sufitu styropianem by mi się schowało większość tych rurek co wystają ze ściany , chciałem zapiankowac te kolanka miedziane co wystają z obudowy i cala obudowę czymś oblozyc,  piczman podpowiadał  mi o czarnych matach ale zapomniałem jak to się nazywa .

----------


## rgal

Witam,
Przymierzam się do zrobienia GWC powietrznego do istniejącego domu z wentylacją grawitacyjną, i prosze o weryfikację/ krytykę pomysłu. Dom "typowy" ok 110m2 z poddaszem uzytkowym. Aktualnie istnieje wentylacja grawitacyjna w pomieszczeniach mokrych (łazienki, pralnia, kuchnia). Planuję dorobić nawiew w częsci dziennej - w salonie. Domyślam się że konieczne bedzie użycie wentylatora nawiewowego - czyli wentylacja w domu zmieni się w praktyce z grawitacyjnej na mechaniczną nawiewną. Dodanie rekuperacji aktualnie nie bardzo jest możliwe - może kiedyś przy grubszym remoncie. 
Wymiennik gruntowy:
Posiadam dość spory ogród na razie sam trawnik więc miejsce jest. Teren jest lekko nachylony w stronę domu więc myślę o kilku równoległych liniach - będzie dość prosto zebrać skropliny. Wstępnie myślałem o 4-5 nitkach 12m, oddalone od siebie o jakies 1.5m. Czy stosując rurę "zbiorczą" fi 160 mogę dąc nitki fi 110 czy lepeij też dać 160? Biorąc pod uwagę rodzaj gruntu - twarda glina z niskim poziomem wód gruntowych - wykop myślę robić koparką tylko na szerokość łyżki i wrzucić tam rurę. Rury planuję dać na głębokości ok  1.5-2 w zaleznosci od tego jak będize się dało kopać. 
Wentylator/nawiew:
Wentylator siłą rzeczy musi być na zewnątrz - przy ścianie budynku. W tym celu muszę zrobić małą budkę - ocieplona np 20cm styropianu, czesciowo może być umieszczona pod ziemią. Wyposażenie: wentylator kanałowy, ewentualnie tłumik, pewnie jakiś filtr? zawór trójdrożny z automatycznym napędem, dodatkowa czerpnia. Przejście do domu - kratka pod grzejnikiem, odgałęzienie do pom gospodarczego przy garażu (może służyc jako spiżarnia). Jak się uda znależć miejsce to odgałęzienia do innych pomieszczeń. 
Moje wątpliwości:
- Czy założone przeze mnie wymiary wymiennika (48-60mb) są do przyjęcia?
- Czy rura zbiorcza fi160 - w sumie jakies 4-5mb razem z czerpnią - to akceptowalny przekrój czy musi być fi200?
- Jeżeli 160 to czy nitki mogą mieć fi110 czy lepiej też dać 160?
- Czy to ma sens?

----------


## _John

> Może mała podpowiedź ?  Kiedyś myślalem nad ociepleniem całej ściany od samej podłogi do sufitu styropianem by mi się schowało większość tych rurek co wystają ze ściany , chciałem zapiankowac te kolanka miedziane co wystają z obudowy i cala obudowę czymś oblozyc,  piczman podpowiadał  mi o czarnych matach ale zapomniałem* jak to się nazywa* .


Izolacja kauczukowa.

----------


## byry007

Właśnie o to chodziło ,  a co sądzicie o ekranach zagrzejnikowych?

----------


## jasiek71

> Może mała podpowiedź ?  Kiedyś myślalem nad ociepleniem całej ściany od samej podłogi do sufitu styropianem by mi się schowało większość tych rurek co wystają ze ściany , chciałem zapiankowac te kolanka miedziane co wystają z obudowy i cala obudowę czymś oblozyc,  piczman podpowiadał  mi o czarnych matach ale zapomniałem jak to się nazywa .


ociepl najlepiej jak się tylko da kanały powietrzne za samym wymiennikiem , rurki od układu wodnego nie mają już takiego znaczenia ...

----------


## byry007

Tylko jak kanał ocieplić ? Jak on jest krótki i jest zakręt 90 stopni .

----------


## Frofo007

Mam takie pytania:

1. Który gruntowy wymiennik ciepła jest sprawniejszy - glikolowy czy powietrzny?
2. Na działce mam niski poziom wód gruntowych - od 100cm do nawet 20cm poniżej poziomu terenu. Na głębokości 1m jest glina nieprzepuszczająca wody. Czy w takich warunkach jest opłacalne zastosowanie ggwc? Jeśli tak to na jakiej głębokości? (jedni piszą o 1,5-2m poniżej poziomu terenu a inni, że należy zamontować rurki na głębokości wody gruntowej).

W zamyśle wymiennik ma być zastosowany to dogrzania powietrza wlotowego zimą i chłodzeniem go latem.

----------


## rydzadam

> Mam takie pytania:
> 
> 1. Który gruntowy wymiennik ciepła jest sprawniejszy - glikolowy czy powietrzny?
> 2. Na działce mam niski poziom wód gruntowych - od 100cm do nawet 20cm poniżej poziomu terenu. Na głębokości 1m jest glina nieprzepuszczająca wody. Czy w takich warunkach jest opłacalne zastosowanie ggwc? Jeśli tak to na jakiej głębokości? (jedni piszą o 1,5-2m poniżej poziomu terenu a inni, że należy zamontować rurki na głębokości wody gruntowej).
> 
> W zamyśle wymiennik ma być zastosowany to dogrzania powietrza wlotowego zimą i chłodzeniem go latem.


1. Glikolowy.
2. To raczej bardzo wysoki, a nie niski poziom wody. Jak wymiennik poza bryłą budynku, to głębokość jaką się poleca to 1,6-1,8m. 
Ja zdecydowałem się na GWC prosty rurowy powietrzny, bo działka duża, piaszczysta no i nie chciałem komplikować układu wymiennikiem glikolowym.

----------


## Frofo007

rydzadam: oczywiście wysoki poziom wód, przepraszam mój błąd.

Czy wąż od GGWC można umieścić pod ocieploną od spodu płytą fundamentową? Jeśli tak to czy kładzie się go pod styropianem czy pod zagęszczoną pospółką? Ten wąż jest aż tak wytrzymały, że zniesie bez problemu ciężar budynku? Na co zwracać uwagę układając wąż pod płytą fundamentową?

Zastanawiam się nad GWC glikolowym z tego względu, że moja kobieta ma alergię na wiele rzeczy i boje się, że taki rurowy powietrzny może nie być do końca higieniczny.

----------


## adam_mk

"Czy wąż od GGWC można ..."

Można.
On urodził się do zakopywania go w ziemi. Wytrzyma.
Położyć by go wypadało pod zagęszczoną pospółką.
Warto uważać na to, aby odległość pomiędzy układanymi rurami nie była mniejsza jak 1m.

Adam M.

----------


## Frofo007

Adam_mk: Wąż ten powinien znajdować się bezpośrednio pod pospółką? Czy podczas zagęszczenia nie ulegnie on uszkodzeniom? Kolejna sprawa to w zamierzeniu pod pospółką nie powinno być wody - ma ona być odprowadzana drenażem spod fundamentów, tak aby nie wypłukiwała podbudowy. Rozumiem, że nawet bez wody gruntowej będzie to dobrze działać?

----------


## adam_mk

Wody nie będzie, ale będzie wilgoć, a to wystarczy.
Rura wrzucona pod pospółkę nie powinna dać się uszkodzić przy zagęszczaniu.

Adam M.

----------


## Frofo007

Adam_mk: dzięki za informacje. Przy moich warunkach glebowych ile potrzebuje metrów węża aby to dobrze działało? Powierzchnia użytkowa 130m2 a po podłodze 160m2. Problem będę miał jeśli trzeba ułożyć więcej niż 100mb węża ponieważ płyta fundamentowa ma mieć 100m2 powierzchni, także przy zachowaniu 1m odstępu to więcej jak 100mb się nie zmieści (o ile dobrze liczę).

Czy mógłbyś zaproponować jakiś ekonomiczny rekuperator z funkcją GGWC? Zależy mi na czymś bezobsługowym, tzn, że jeśli popa wymuszająca obieg glikolu będzie zużywać więcej energii niż daje grunt to aby się automatycznie wyłączała. No i najlepiej aby można było ustawić temperaturę żądaną w lecie - czyli aby nie chłodziło bardziej niż trzeba.

----------


## adam_mk

Obawiam się, że nie do końca rozumiesz jak to NAPRAWDĘ działa...
To nie jest klimatyzacja.
To tylko sposób na to, aby latem dom się wolniej lub wcale nie przegrzewał.
To sposób na to, aby zimą wpadające powietrze do domu nie miało -20stC.
Powietrze jest termoizolatorem.
NIE UMIE przenosić dużych strumieni ciepła.
Bardzo dużo powietrza - umie.
Wentylacja to wymiana MAŁEJ jego ilości.

Pytasz o urządzenia sterowane mikroprocesorem ("myślące").
Pewnie takie są, jak są ludzie, którzy TEGO potrzebują.
Tylko ... PO CO?


Dobrze jest zakopać dwie pętle po 100mb fi 25.
Równoleglimy je.
Mamy rurę 1" (fi 32).
To wystarczy dla takiego zastosowania jak GGWC.
Jedna z pętli może być pod płytą.

Adam M.

----------


## Frofo007

Adam_mk: miałem nadzieję, że z GGWC będę mógł zrezygnować z klimatyzacji. Czyli rozumiem, że jest to za mało wydajny system aby stworzyć przyjemną temperaturę w domu podczas upałów?

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Adam_mk: miałem nadzieję, że z GGWC będę mógł zrezygnować z klimatyzacji. Czyli rozumiem, że jest to za mało wydajny system aby stworzyć przyjemną temperaturę w domu podczas upałów?


1) wentylacja jest jednakowa do wszystkich pokoi, klimatyzacja nie. Nie wszystkie pomieszczenia trzeba chłodzić
2)powietrze wentylacyjne to niewielki strumień, trzeba by założyć znacznie większą centralę
3)klimatyzacja jest tańsza w instalacji i eksploatacji (ta na DC) poza tym ma najtańszą kWh przy ogrzewaniu.

----------


## Frofo007

> 1) wentylacja jest jednakowa do wszystkich pokoi, klimatyzacja nie. Nie wszystkie pomieszczenia trzeba chłodzić
> 2)powietrze wentylacyjne to niewielki strumień, trzeba by założyć znacznie większą centralę
> 3)klimatyzacja jest tańsza w instalacji i eksploatacji (ta na DC) poza tym ma najtańszą kWh przy ogrzewaniu.


Klimatyzacja DC inverter ma najtańszą kWh przy ogrzewaniu nawet od pompy ciepła? Nie bardzo rozumiem 3 pkt.
Generalnie szukam jakiegoś systemu, który nie pociągnie zbyt mocno po  kieszeni aby chłodzić dom zimą.
Czasami zaczynam myśleć o pompie ciepła, która grzeje i chłodzi, gaz mam w drodze przy działce, nie chce mieć wysokich kosztów na początek, nie wiem na co się zdecydować. Czym więcej czytam tym mniej rozumiem  :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Klimatyzacja DC inverter ma najtańszą kWh przy ogrzewaniu nawet od pompy ciepła? Nie bardzo rozumiem 3 pkt.
> Generalnie szukam jakiegoś systemu, który nie pociągnie zbyt mocno po  kieszeni aby chłodzić dom zimą.
> Czasami zaczynam myśleć o pompie ciepła, która grzeje i chłodzi, gaz mam w drodze przy działce, nie chce mieć wysokich kosztów na początek, nie wiem na co się zdecydować. Czym więcej czytam tym mniej rozumiem


  Klimatyzacja to też pompa ciepła. A sporo taniej wynika z tego, że urządzenia zasilane z silników na prąd stały, przy spadku wydajności znakomicie zyskują na efektywności . 
  Jak ktoś chce to sprawdzić, a ma wentylację na prąd stały to można, lub można zobaczyć kartę katalogową ( niestety do klimatyzacji nie podają poboru przy 40 czy 60% tylko przy 100%. )
Bieg  Moc [W]  http://www.frapol.com.pl/produkt/45/OnyX-Dream-400
I – 40%   22
II – 75%  95
III – 100%  187

 Widać jak niesamowicie  zyskuje silnik DC przy mniejszym obciążeniu. 
Przy grzaniu wody pompa pracuje na 100% ON?OFF . 
 Silniki prądu przemiennego mają odwrotną charakterystykę, pobór mocy malej wolniej niż wydajność.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> Czasami zaczynam myśleć o pompie ciepła, która grzeje i chłodzi, gaz mam w drodze przy działce, nie chce mieć wysokich kosztów na początek, nie wiem na co się zdecydować. Czym więcej czytam tym mniej rozumiem


 Ogrzewanie domu jest obecnie w cenie samego abonamentu na gaz. Więc nawet gaz za darmo się nie kalkuluje.

----------


## Frofo007

> Ogrzewanie domu jest obecnie w cenie samego abonamentu na gaz. Więc nawet gaz za darmo się nie kalkuluje.


A czy istnieje jakieś ekonomiczne rozwiązanie (niewiele droższe w wykonaniu od kotłowni z piecem kondensacyjnym) do CO + CWU i chłodzenia domu w upały? Tak jak wspominałem mam u siebie wysoki poziom wody gruntowej oraz gliny nieprzepuszczalne od powierzchni 1m (czyli woda gruntowa jest z opadów, które nie przepuszcza dalej w głąb glina). Jako fundament domu będę miał płytę, w której rozważam zatopić ogrzewanie wodne podłogowe. Na piętrze też podłogówka.
Tak jak przeglądałem wyceny pomp ciepła powietrze-woda to wyceny z robocizną oscylują wokół kwot 25-30tyś zł :/ Oczywiście za samą kotłownie bez podłogówki.

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

> A czy istnieje jakieś ekonomiczne rozwiązanie (niewiele droższe w wykonaniu od kotłowni z piecem kondensacyjnym) do CO + CWU i chłodzenia domu w upały? Tak jak wspominałem mam u siebie wysoki poziom wody gruntowej oraz gliny nieprzepuszczalne od powierzchni 1m (czyli woda gruntowa jest z opadów, które nie przepuszcza dalej w głąb glina). Jako fundament domu będę miał płytę, w której rozważam zatopić ogrzewanie wodne podłogowe. Na piętrze też podłogówka.
> Tak jak przeglądałem wyceny pomp ciepła powietrze-woda to wyceny z robocizną oscylują wokół kwot 25-30tyś zł :/ Oczywiście za samą kotłownie bez podłogówki.


  Trudno znaleźć droższe rozwiązanie.

----------


## piasek3

Witam wszystkich forumowiczów.

Wielkimi krokami zbliża się moment rozpoczęcia budowy.
Ze względu, że teren był nawożony to jestem zmuszony do głębokiego wykopu (ok 2m) w celu posadowienia ław w oryginalnym gruncie.
I mam do szanownego grona forumowiczów kilka pytań odnośnie GWC.
- ze względu na nasypywanie terenu wokół domu jaki GWC zastosować?
- czy umieszczenie GWC rurowego wokół ścian fundamentowych to dobry pomysł i ewentualnie w jakiej odległości od nich można go ułożyż?
- czy nie będzie za dużych oporów ze względu na ilość kolan?
- jakiej długości powinien być GWC rurowy dla domu ok 160m2 użytkowych i docelowo 5 mieszkańców?
- czy przy GWC płytowym nie będzie problemu z zapachem ze względu na różnego rodzaju nawożony grunt?

----------


## JandJ

Witam wszystkich,
niedługo planowany jest poczatek budowy i mam kilka pytań na temat GWC rurowego - po przeczytaniu kilki wątków jestem do niego przekonany.
Budynek jest podpiewniczony dlatego też planowałem rurę położyć na około fundamentów - na około dlatego, gdyż mniej więcej od domu do granicy działki z każdej strony jest 4 m. Dom połozony będzie przy dość ruchliwej ulicy. Z trzech stron sąsiedzi. U sąsiadów rosną jakieś drzewa przy granicy, u mnie docelowo jakieś iglaki.
Przygotowałem 3 schematy poprowadzenia GWC i prosze szanowne Grono o komentarze i sugestie. Zaznaczyłem na szkicach również strony świata, bo moze to istotne z której strony jest czerpnia, czy też jak przechodzi rura w ziemi - przez południe, zachód, pólnoc; czy odwrotnie - północ, zachód, południe, wschód - nie wiem czy to ważne więc wolałem zaznaczyć.

i tak:

1a - najdłuższy odcinek rury w ziemi - ok 90m. 

2a - odwrócony przebieg rury - długość ok. 75m

3a. - czerpnia na ścianie domu - długość rury w ziemi to ok 50m.

4a - to zdjęcie parteru - bo może któs będzie miał jeszcze inny pomysł na czerpnię na ścianie budynku :smile: 

Dziękuję za wszelakie komentarze i sugestie.

----------


## Barth3z

*piasek3*, *JandJ* możecie napisać po co Wam ten rurowy GWC ?

----------


## piasek3

> *piasek3*, *JandJ* możecie napisać po co Wam ten rurowy GWC ?


Uważam, że poprawi on trochę komfort w domu latem i nie dopuści do zamarzania centrali zimą. 
Proponujesz jakiś inny niż rurowy? albo jakieś inne rozwiązanie?

Ja myślę o rurowym ze względu na to, że teren był kiedyś nawożony i jak robiłem wykop to różne zapachy się z niego wydobywały.
a GWC rurowy powinien zapobiec przedostawaniu zapachu z gruntu.

----------


## Barth3z

> Uważam, że poprawi on trochę komfort w domu latem


Jeśli nie budujesz domu pasywnego, nie chronisz go bez bezpośrednim słońcem wpadającym do chałupy i nie budujesz ogromnego rurowca ulokowanego głęboko w ziemi to nie poprawi.




> i nie dopuści do zamarzania centrali zimą.


A jaki rekuperator kupujesz ? Możesz podać model ? I czy on przypadkiem nie posiada w standardzie jakiegoś systemu przeciwzamrożeniowego ?




> Proponujesz jakiś inny niż rurowy? albo jakieś inne rozwiązanie?


Jeśli samodzielnie nie budujesz rekuperatora to inwestycja w GWC jest mało ekonomiczna. Chłodu żadnego z niego nie uzyskasz, a jeśli reku ma grzałkę w standardzie to i na zimę Ci on nie potrzebny.

----------


## piasek3

Dziękuję za podpowiedzi i sugestie. 

Dom to 160m2 pow użytkowej.
Model o jakim myślę to Thessla AirPack 300 lub 400.
Z nagrzewnicą to się zgadza, posiada z płynną regulacją.
A o GWC to myślałem rura 200 o długości ok 60m wokół domu na głębokości 2m
Uważasz, że nie spełni on swojej roli?
Buduję w woj.pomorskim gdzie lato nie jest za upalne  :wink: 

Czytałem Twój dziennik i jest bardzo ciekawy, fajne rozwiązania stosujesz.
Twój GWC daje radę, już nawet to 30m rury sporo obniża temperaturę powietrza a żwirowy to już całkiem fajna sprawa.

----------


## Barth3z

> Dziękuję za podpowiedzi i sugestie. 
> 
> Dom to 160m2 pow użytkowej.
> Model o jakim myślę to Thessla AirPack 300 lub 400.
> Z nagrzewnicą to się zgadza, posiada z płynną regulacją.
> A o GWC to myślałem rura 200 o długości ok 60m wokół domu na głębokości 2m
> Uważasz, że nie spełni on swojej roli?
> Buduję w woj.pomorskim gdzie lato nie jest za upalne 
> 
> ...


W ostatni upalny weekend moje 30 metrów rurowca potrafiło obniżyć temperaturę do 22oC (z 39oC). Jednak taką temperaturą nie schłodzisz domu. 
Koszty wykopania dziury na 60 metrów długiej, do tego koszt materiału - 60m rury fi 200mm, trójniki, kolana oraz twoja praca powoduje, że taki GWC nie ma sensu. Lepiej kupić klimę (pompę ciepła powietrze-powietrze, która potrafi też efektywnie ogrzewać). Tym bardziej, że reku który kupujesz (moim zdaniem bardzo dobry wybór) posiada nagrzewnicę.

Ale jak się uprzesz to możesz GWC wybudować  :smile: 
Tylko zrób to dobrze. Ulokuj go najgłębiej jak tylko będziesz mógł i zrób go w układzie Tichelmanna na rurach fi 160mm (tylko głowne fi 200). Wyjdzie taniej, efektywniej i z mniejszymi oporami niż przy pojedynczej rurze fi 200mm.

----------


## JandJ

GWC rurowy - bo myślę, że to relatywnie najtaniej wyjdzie. Wykop będzie bo i tak kopię dół pod piwnicę, więc koszt wykpu pod gwc włściwie zerowy. Myślę że sam będę potrafił ułożyć rury - więc znowu zero kosztów. Rura to koszt jakiś 7tys. Na układ Tichelmanna nie ma miejsca na działce.

Wiec który projekt GWC jest najlepszy według was? post #7507

----------


## Barth3z

> GWC rurowy - bo myślę, że to relatywnie najtaniej wyjdzie. Wykop będzie bo i tak kopię dół pod piwnicę, więc koszt wykpu pod gwc włściwie zerowy. Myślę że sam będę potrafił ułożyć rury - więc znowu zero kosztów. Rura to koszt jakiś 7tys. Na układ Tichelmanna nie ma miejsca na działce.
> 
> Wiec który projekt GWC jest najlepszy według was? post #7507


Zrób tak:
Wyjdź rurą w narożnik północny. Stamtąd puść dwie odnogi wdłuż fundamentów i połącz ponownie w południowym narożniku. Bedziesz miał dwunitkową namiastkę rurowca w układzie Tichelmana. Dzięki temu będziesz miał mniejsze opory instalacji GWC.

PS. 7 tys. to bardzo dużo jak na rurowy GWC. Tym bardziej przy pracy własnej.

----------


## JandJ

czyli coś takiego proponujesz? (załącznik)
nie wyobrażam sobie czerpni od strony północnej - ulica, więc i więcej zanieczyszczeń...

----------


## Barth3z

Nie. Raczej coś takiego:

----------


## JandJ

hmm ciekawa koncepcja.... dzięki...
czyli dałbyś czerpnię przy ogrodzeniu działki?
a jakie średnice rur byś proponował w takim układzie?

----------


## Barth3z

> hmm ciekawa koncepcja.... dzięki...
> czyli dałbyś czerpnię przy ogrodzeniu działki?
> a jakie średnice rur byś proponował w takim układzie?


Czerpnię możesz pociągnąć w inne miejsce. Przy siatce bałbym się, że mi ktoś nasika  :wink: 
Średnice rur 160mm, a tam gdzie się łączą 200mm.

----------


## piasek3

> Ale jak się uprzesz to możesz GWC wybudować 
> Tylko zrób to dobrze. Ulokuj go najgłębiej jak tylko będziesz mógł i zrób go w układzie Tichelmanna na rurach fi 160mm (tylko głowne fi 200). Wyjdzie taniej, efektywniej i z mniejszymi oporami niż przy pojedynczej rurze fi 200mm.


Dziękuję za podpowiedzi. 
Wydaję mi się że rury ułożę podobnie jak zaproponowałeś JandJ bo mam podobną sytuację tzn. głęboki wykop wokół domu. 
Co prawda mam trochę więcej miejsca na działce ale czy była by znaczącą różnica jak bym dał np 3 X 10 m w układzie Tichelmanna? 
I jeszcze jedno pytanie, czy ma znaczenia czym zasypie tego rurowca?

----------


## Barth3z

> Dziękuję za podpowiedzi. 
> Wydaję mi się że rury ułożę podobnie jak zaproponowałeś JandJ bo mam podobną sytuację tzn. głęboki wykop wokół domu. 
> Co prawda mam trochę więcej miejsca na działce ale czy była by znaczącą różnica jak bym dał np 3 X 10 m w układzie Tichelmanna?


Raczej ciężko będzie zrobić z tego układ 3x 10m. Możesz ewentualnie czerpnie rozbić na dwie nitki i oddejść nimi dalej od budynku.




> I jeszcze jedno pytanie, czy ma znaczenia czym zasypie tego rurowca?


Większe znaczenie mają warunki gruntowe. Jak masz wilgotno, to będziesz więcej energii czerpał z tego gruntu. Jedna ważna rzecz to taka, abyście rury osadzili pod ewentualnym drenażem.

----------


## karolek75

Jak masz glinę zasyp glina. Jak masz Piaski to bez znaczenia

----------


## piasek3

> Raczej ciężko będzie zrobić z tego układ 3x 10m. Możesz ewentualnie czerpnie rozbić na dwie nitki i oddejść nimi dalej od budynku.
> 
> 
> 
> Większe znaczenie mają warunki gruntowe. Jak masz wilgotno, to będziesz więcej energii czerpał z tego gruntu. Jedna ważna rzecz to taka, abyście rury osadzili pod ewentualnym drenażem.


Co do 3 x10 to mogę to, zrobić obok domu a nie w okół bo mam trochę miejsca tylko czy będzie to lepsze rozwiązanie? 

A w przypadku umieszczenia po drenażem to dochodzi kolejne kolano 90*,  czy nie zwiększy to oporu?  I druga sprawa to nie chciał bym już kopać głębiej niż będą ławy. 

I jeszcze pytanie które się mi dzisiaj nasuwa: czy zamiast rurowca gwc nie zrobić klimatyzacji kanałowe?

----------


## _John

Za klimatyzację wydasz więcej, ale masz 100% pewności, że niezależnie od temperatur na zewnątrz schłodzi ci wnętrze domu.
Z GWC tej pewności miał nie będziesz.

----------


## Arturo72

Dokładnie tak jak wyżej,GWC należy traktować jedynie jako grzałke do wymiennika,lub jako typowy wymiennik w WM bez reku,klima nigdy nie będzie bo nic nie schlodzi.
Od chlodzenia jest Klima.

----------


## surgi22

Nieprawda - od 2 lat moje 310 m2 ( 40m2 garaż ) + 140m2 nieużytkowego  strychu , latem chłodzę z powodzeniem PC PW , reku z GGWC. Na parterze 23 , na piętrze 23-23,5 , strych 24 C.  Komfort chłodzenia nieporównanie lepszy niż klima ( wiem bo mam w pracy ) . 
Nie przeczę jak ktoś ma wystawkę południową okien na tzw. poddaszu użytkowym to może mieć latem problem i bez klimy nie da rady .
PS. jeszcze jeden dowód że pełna kondygnacja jest lepszym rozwiązaniem niż skosy na tzw.poddaszu użytkowym.

----------


## piasek3

No i kolejne pytanie mi się nasuwa,  czy zamiast GWC rurowego nie zrobić glikolowego?

----------


## fmarek

> Nieprawda - od 2 lat moje 310 m2 ( 40m2 garaż ) + 140m2 nieużytkowego  strychu , latem chłodzę z powodzeniem PC PW , reku z GGWC. Na parterze 23 , na piętrze 23-23,5 , strych 24 C. (...)


Możesz napisać jaką wymianę powietrza masz ustawioną na reku w te upały i jaka temperatura na wyjściu z GGWC?

----------


## PliP

Kiedyś ktoś w tym temacie podawał producentów nagrzewnico-chłodziarki do GGWC. Były nawet zdjęcia jak ona wygląda. Teraz gdy potrzebuję te informacje to nie mogę ich znaleźć. Zatem podpowiedzcie mi kto to robi.
Dość intensywnie przymierzam się aby w końcu połączyć te wszystkie moje rurki w 1 funkcjonująca całość.

----------


## doolgal

nie mogę znaleźć wątków nt ceramicznych GWC (GWC MAX) - przede wszystkim efektów i komentarzy po kilkunastu miesiącach użytkowania. Ktoś wskaże?

----------


## surgi22

Jak dam nawiew na maksa tj,. 550 m3/h to mam ok 22-23C na nawiewie , przy 170-180 m3 mam 19-20C.  Jak nie mam gości czy intensywnego gotowania to zazwyczaj mam wymiane 170-180m3/h.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> nie mogę znaleźć wątków nt ceramicznych GWC (GWC MAX) - przede wszystkim efektów i komentarzy po kilkunastu miesiącach użytkowania. Ktoś wskaże?


Zobacz moje filmiki.
Pierwszy w podpisie, reszta https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCbh...XJ6F3NaHc5a15g

----------


## karolek75

Był tu na forum jeszcze kszhu ktory byl bardzo zadowolony ze swojego MAX-owaca. Niestety usunął swój dziennik.

----------


## budowlany_laik

> Kiedyś ktoś w tym temacie podawał producentów nagrzewnico-chłodziarki do GGWC. Były nawet zdjęcia jak ona wygląda. Teraz gdy potrzebuję te informacje to nie mogę ich znaleźć. Zatem podpowiedzcie mi kto to robi.
> Dość intensywnie przymierzam się aby w końcu połączyć te wszystkie moje rurki w 1 funkcjonująca całość.


Ja mam z Juwentu: http://www.juwent.com.pl/20/produkty...ienniki_ciepla

----------


## Barth3z

> Był tu na forum jeszcze kszhu ktory byl bardzo zadowolony ze swojego MAX-owaca. Niestety usunął swój dziennik.


On był zadowolony, ale czy to był dobry GWC ? Wątpię.

----------


## adam_mk

Bo dobry to Twój?
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 
Działał.

Adam M.

----------


## Barth3z

> Bo dobry to Twój?
>   
> Działał.
> 
> Adam M.


Mój jest najmojszy  :smile: 

Jego zapewne działał, to fakt. Mój maluch, którego sprzedałem 20 lat temu też działał i pewnie działałby do dziś  :smile:

----------


## doolgal

> Zobacz moje filmiki.
> Pierwszy w podpisie, reszta https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCbh...XJ6F3NaHc5a15g


jak rozumiem, inwestycja śmierdząco-nieudana i nie polecasz?

----------


## fmarek

Jaka diagnoza przyczyn? Coś w założeniach nieprawidłowo przyjęte? Materiał wadliwy czy warunki gruntowe kiepskie?Zbudowałem żwirowy- ok. 22 m3, granulacja od 32 wzwyż- i próbnym dmuchaniu żadnych smrodków czy nawet piwnicznych zapachów nie stwierdziłem.

----------


## adam_mk

Wyjątkowo mało dobre miejsce na taki GWC było, jak pamiętam.
Geologia namieszała.
Podciekało z okolicznych pól...

Adam M.

----------


## slaw17

Cztery miesiące temu przeryłem wątek wzdłuż i wszerz i z tego co pamiętam tylko  Klaudiuszowi X GWC ceramiczny sprawiał takie problemy. Sam za 2 tygodnie będę stawiał ceramicznego.Porothermy już są muszę tylko znaleźć  czas aby postawić tą ścianę poziomą :big grin: .

Dzięki również Adamowi i reszcie ferajny za temat z GWC i wentylacją mechaniczną. Dzięki zawartej w nich wiedzy zrobiłem dwa miesiące temu, samodzielnie wentylacje mechaniczną która pięknie śmiga.  Ukoronowaniem prac będzie zbudowanie i podłączenie GWC ceramicznego.
Nie omieszkam zrobić zdjęć i pochwalić się tym cudem na forum :big grin: .

Pozdrawiam
Sławek

----------


## giacon

Witam
Podpowiedzcie mi, czy ma sens robienie małego żwirowca, powiedzmy 1,5m na 1,5m na 0,8m głębokości, który miałby się znajdować na końcu GWC rurowego o długości 60m fi 200? Czy da to dodatkowy efekt  w postaci wstępnego ochłodzenia lub nagrzania powietrza? I przede wszystkim, czy wentylator, pokona opory takiego żwirowca i 60 m rury za nim?  Zawsze chciałem zrobić żwirowiec ale niestety wokół domu mam glinę a żonka nie chce słyszeć o żadnej górce piachu  :big grin: 

Pozdrawiam
Tomek

----------


## kasek79

Witam, 
mam pytanie, w moich otoczakach trafiają się czasami kamienie wapienne, czy może być problem z degradacją wapienia, 
pozdrawiam
Piotrek

----------


## Liwko

> Kiedyś ktoś w tym temacie podawał producentów nagrzewnico-chłodziarki do GGWC. Były nawet zdjęcia jak ona wygląda. Teraz gdy potrzebuję te informacje to nie mogę ich znaleźć. Zatem podpowiedzcie mi kto to robi.
> Dość intensywnie przymierzam się aby w końcu połączyć te wszystkie moje rurki w 1 funkcjonująca całość.


Mam do odsprzedania. Wiesz gdzie mnie szukać.

----------


## slaw17

Cześć,
wczoraj zasypałem mojego GWC ceramicznego i od dzisiaj działa pełną parą.
Mam za to jedną wątpliwość, czy na czerpniach powinny być założone filtry pyłowe G2?
Mieszkam w szczerym polu przy drodze żużlowej i przy obecnej suszy pyłów jest od groma.
Czy jeśli te pyły dostaną się do GWC ceramicznego nie spowodują pogorszenia jego parametrów pracy (przykre zapaszki, żyjątka)?
Proszę o sugestie.

Sławek

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Załóż siatkę na wlocie i wylocie by uniknąć wchodzenia komarów.
Osobiście bym założył dodatkowo jakiś filtr, choćby zwykłą tanią owatę.
Ceramiczny gwc ma inne właściwości w porównaniu do tego z otoczakami.

----------


## slaw17

Dzięki  klaudiusz_x za odpowiedz. Założyłem na czerpnie filtr G2. Mam przewymiarowany wentylator tak więc daje sobie spokojnie radę.

----------


## zibuch

> Witam
> Podpowiedzcie mi, czy ma sens robienie małego żwirowca, powiedzmy 1,5m na 1,5m na 0,8m głębokości, który miałby się znajdować na końcu GWC rurowego o długości 60m fi 200? Czy da to dodatkowy efekt  w postaci wstępnego ochłodzenia lub nagrzania powietrza? I przede wszystkim, czy wentylator, pokona opory takiego żwirowca i 60 m rury za nim?  Zawsze chciałem zrobić żwirowiec ale niestety wokół domu mam glinę a żonka nie chce słyszeć o żadnej górce piachu


Bart3z zrobił coś podobnego tylko u niego raczej rura jest dodatkiem do żwirowego. Ja myślę właśnie o takim jak Ty, no może trochę większym. Głównie ze względu na wilgotność powietrza. Liczę, że wstępnie podgrzane w rurze powietrze w tym żwirowym złapie trochę wilgoci.

----------


## zibuch

> Nieprawda - od 2 lat moje 310 m2 ( 40m2 garaż ) + 140m2 nieużytkowego  strychu , latem chłodzę z powodzeniem PC PW , reku z GGWC. Na parterze 23 , na piętrze 23-23,5 , strych 24 C.  Komfort chłodzenia nieporównanie lepszy niż klima ( wiem bo mam w pracy ) . 
> Nie przeczę jak ktoś ma wystawkę południową okien na tzw. poddaszu użytkowym to może mieć latem problem i bez klimy nie da rady .
> PS. jeszcze jeden dowód że pełna kondygnacja jest lepszym rozwiązaniem niż skosy na tzw.poddaszu użytkowym.


czy PC PW to - pompa ciepła powietrze woda? bo nie mogę zrozumieć sensu wypowiedzi.
masz reku z GGWC i za tym pompa?

----------


## Barth3z

> czy PC PW to - pompa ciepła powietrze woda? bo nie mogę zrozumieć sensu wypowiedzi.
> masz reku z GGWC i za tym pompa?


Chłodzenie pompą odbywa się nie zależnie - chłodzenie podłogówką.

----------


## Barth3z

Jakie macie teraz temperatury z GWC ? Po ostatnich przymrozkach u mnie spadło z 10,5°C do 9,5°C.

----------


## karolek75

11,5 w nitce pod nieogrzanym garażem. Pod domem postaram sie zmierzyć jutro.

----------


## Tomek B..

11st na dzień dzisiejszy.

----------


## Barth3z

To coś zimno u mnie ... Zobaczymy co będzie w styczniu/lutym.

----------


## nydar

> To coś zimno u mnie ... Zobaczymy co będzie w styczniu/lutym.


Bartek . Się nie przejmuj. Mówią,że GWC nie wychładza gruntu pod domem . A skoro mówią to wiedzą co mówią :big grin: 
Choć logika podpowiada co innego. Ale olejmy to bo to 1-2 butelki piwa.

----------


## Łukasz,

Doradźcie jak długi powinien być i jaka średnicę powinien mieć gwc oraz z czego można go wykonać? Prawdopodobnie w następnym tygodniu będę miał u siebie na działce koparkę szkoda by było nie skorzystać z jej usług i nie zakopać gwc w ziemi. Poziom wód gruntowych m.p.p.t 1,1 od poziomu 0,8 m.p.p.t mam piasek drobny i średni aż do głębokości 3,5m ,łączna ilość powietrza wentylacyjnego w pomieszczeniach wentylowanych mechanicznie wynosi 280m3/h  .
Zdaje sobie sprawę że można do tych informacji samemu dojść czytając ten wątek, ale czas mnie goni a muszę jeszcze ogarnąć wątek o płytach fundamentowych więc będę bardzo wdzięczny za pomoc dla starych wygów :no:  to zaden problem a dla mnie to kolejne dni przed monitorem a gdzie praca, studia i rodzina.

----------


## Barth3z

> Bartek . Się nie przejmuj. Mówią,że GWC nie wychładza gruntu pod domem . A skoro mówią to wiedzą co mówią
> Choć logika podpowiada co innego. Ale olejmy to bo to 1-2 butelki piwa.


I to wywnioskowałeś w moich danych ? Ciekawe ...

----------


## Barth3z

> Doradźcie jak długi powinien być i jaka średnicę powinien mieć gwc oraz z czego można go wykonać? Prawdopodobnie w następnym tygodniu będę miał u siebie na działce koparkę szkoda by było nie skorzystać z jej usług i nie zakopać gwc w ziemi. Poziom wód gruntowych m.p.p.t 1,1 od poziomu 0,8 m.p.p.t mam piasek drobny i średni aż do głębokości 3,5m ,łączna ilość powietrza wentylacyjnego w pomieszczeniach wentylowanych mechanicznie wynosi 280m3/h  .
> Zdaje sobie sprawę że można do tych informacji samemu dojść czytając ten wątek, ale czas mnie goni a muszę jeszcze ogarnąć wątek o płytach fundamentowych więc będę bardzo wdzięczny za pomoc dla starych wygów to zaden problem a dla mnie to kolejne dni przed monitorem a gdzie praca, studia i rodzina.


Najlepiej byłoby zrobić GWC w układzie Tichelmanna na rurach fi 160mm o łącznej długości 60m.

----------


## nydar

> I to wywnioskowałeś w moich danych ? Ciekawe ...


Wywnioskowałem potwierdzenie tezy,że GWC pod domem wychładza. To jest układ zamknięty bryłą domu o ograniczonej masie i pojemności. Skoro przepuszczasz przez ten układ tony powietrza o znacznie niższej temp., to musi nastąpić przepływ energii .Czy się podoba czy nie. 
Takie systemy można sprzedawać laikom ,bo nie skojarzą ,że podgrzanie powietrza odbywa się kosztem zwiększonych strat przez posadzkę.Niezbyt wielkich bo pojemność cieplna zimowego powietrza jest nędzna,ale zawsze. Straty przez styropian gdzie delta różni się o 5oC jest zauważalna.

----------


## Barth3z

> Wywnioskowałem potwierdzenie tezy,że GWC pod domem wychładza.


Jak żeś to wywnioskował na podstawie temperatury jaką podałem ???




> To jest układ zamknięty bryłą domu o ograniczonej masie i pojemności.


Układ zamknięty ??? Napływ energii jest zewsząd, a najmniej z domu, bo izolacja solidna.




> Skoro przepuszczasz przez ten układ tony powietrza o znacznie niższej temp., to musi nastąpić przepływ energii .Czy się podoba czy nie.


Oczywiście, że jest przepływ. Ale w tym czasie jest również napływ energii.





> Takie systemy można sprzedawać laikom


Ostrożnie z takimi tekstami nydar...





> ,bo nie skojarzą ,że podgrzanie powietrza odbywa się kosztem zwiększonych strat przez posadzkę.


Po pierwsze, to mam rozbiegówkę. Po drugie jakie są straty przez 30cm grafitu do powietrza, które jest podgrzane 30m rurowca fi 200 ?
Po trzecie straty zasilają powietrze, które zawraca do domu, więc to żadna strata - jak u ciebie na poddaszu.


A to, że mam niższą temperaturę powietrza z GWC to inna kwestia. Gdybym miał straty z domu, to powinienem mieć wyższą temperaturę niż karolek i inni, prawda ?

----------


## nydar

Bezwzględnie to system dla laików.  Nie wie to zainstaluje  .
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfUOFWFseAM
Niszczysz to tym systemem.

----------


## Barth3z

Nie ma sensu brnąć w to dalej skoro nie rozumiesz podstawowych zjawisk ...

EDIT: j-j'a nazywasz laikiem ?

----------


## nydar

> Nie ma sensu brnąć w to dalej skoro nie rozumiesz podstawowych zjawisk ...
> 
> EDIT: j-j'a nazywasz laikiem ?


Są dobre i złe rozwiązania. Robione często na czuja. I dobrze bo wybieramy te najlepsze. Akurat  GWC pod domem uważam za bezsensowne. 
J-J nie jest laikiem bo przewidział schładzanie gruntu pod domem,dając tam więcej izolacji .Czy rozważył potencjalny wzrost wilgotności izolacji spowodowany tym schłodzeniem ? Nie mam pojęcia.
Mówią,że 1m piachu to 10cm styro. Dasz pod 10cm styropianu zainstalowanego na ścianie GWC ? Ma to sens?

Cały problem w tym ,że rozumiesz ,,inaczej " podstawowe zjawiska.

----------


## Barth3z

> Są dobre i złe rozwiązania. Robione często na czuja. I dobrze bo wybieramy te najlepsze. Akurat  GWC pod domem uważam za bezsensowne.


Jeśli dobrze zrobione to nie jest bezsensowne. Ty akurat masz problem, ponieważ wyciągnąłeś całkiem odwrotne wnioski od zjawisk jakie tam zachodzą. Skoro mam niższą temperaturę od kolegów, to nie dlatego że mam straty do gruntu, bo miałbym wyższą. 
Czy tak ciężko to zrozumieć ? Łatwiej intrpretować na opak, nie ?




> J-J nie jest laikiem bo przewidział schładzanie gruntu pod domem,dając tam więcej izolacji .


Mam więcej niż j-j.




> Czy rozważył potencjalny wzrost wilgotności izolacji spowodowany tym schłodzeniem ? Nie mam pojęcia.


Wzrost wilgotności ?! W zimie ?
Temperatura powietrza przepływającego przez GWC rośnie, więc rośnie pojemność dla wody. nydar, toż to podstawy fizyki.




> Mówią,że 1m piachu to 10cm styro. Dasz pod 10cm styropianu zainstalowanego na ścianie GWC ? Ma to sens?


Mam 30 cm grafitu + 1m piachu ... dopiero GWC.




> Cały problem w tym ,że rozumiesz ,,inaczej " podstawowe zjawiska.


A zdajesz sobie sprawę, że mam rozbiegówkę ?
Po drugie moje GWC jest metr pod pospółką.
Po trzecie ROZUMUJĘ zjawiska.

----------


## nydar

Barth .Nie mam zamiaru się z Tobą kłócić.
Wyobraź sobie  perforowaną rurę  z zimnym powietrzem w objęciach piachu  o wilgotności blisko 100%. Fakt,że w najbliższej okolicy piasek będzie miał mniej jak 100% ,ale czym dalej tym gwarancja kondensacji. 
Skoro GWC metr od izolacji ,to tym bardziej gwarancja kondensacji .
Wynika to z faktu ,że wilgotność między ziarnami piachu to blisko 100%,a zmiana tep. choćby o 0,1oC to kondensacja.

----------


## Barth3z

> Barth .Nie mam zamiaru się z Tobą kłócić.
> Wyobraź sobie  perforowaną rurę  z zimnym powietrzem w objęciach piachu  o wilgotności blisko 100%. Fakt,że w najbliższej okolicy piasek będzie miał mniej jak 100% ,ale czym dalej tym gwarancja kondensacji. 
> Skoro GWC metr od izolacji ,to tym bardziej gwarancja kondensacji .
> Wynika to z faktu ,że wilgotność między ziarnami piachu to blisko 100%,a zmiana tep. choćby o 0,1oC to kondensacja.


Dziwne jest to, że zakładasz napływ wilgoci szybszą, niż zdolność nasycanie nią powietrza przepływanego przez GWC. Po co zatem ludzie instalują zraszacze do żwirowca ? 
A z energią wg ciebie jest odwrotnie. Napływ energii nie nadąża za poborem przez powietrze. Nie czujesz absurdu ?

Poza tym daj coś w końcu sprawdzić. Ciągle teoretyzujesz, a nie zrobiłeś żadnych doświadczeń w tym temacie.

----------


## nydar

Napływ energii nie nadąża bo masz ograniczoną bryłę zakumulowanej energii.W koło domu na zewnątrz grunt jest zimny. 
Zobaczysz wiosną.

----------


## adam_mk

" masz ograniczoną bryłę zakumulowanej energii"

Możesz jaśniej?
Bo wiesz...
Są granice pojmowania.
To ile według Ciebie ta energia WAŻY?

Adam M.

----------


## nydar

No właśnie.Należy  ,,ważyć" czy  dać GWC  pod posadzką, czy obok domu.
W skali sezonu grzewczego, przeciętna rodzina w przeciętnym domu,zużywa 360ton powietrza. Podgrzać toto o 1oC to 100kWh. 
Nie prościej i taniej  dać końcówkę GWC (kilka metrów) do chałupy? Wszak efekt podobny jak GWC pod chałupą.
Energetycznego sensu w jednym i drugim rozwiązaniu nie widzę. 
Czy takie rozwiązania mają sens, świadczą temp. forumowiczów pod domami z GWC i bez GWC.

----------


## Barth3z

Dziś pomierzyłem temperatury pod domem. Tam gdzie mam GWC jest 11,8oC. Część bez GWC ma 12,3 oC. Z tym, że część z GWC to zachodnia część budynku, którego grunt dookoła praktycznie nie uświadcza promieni słonecznych (przy wschodzie słońce zasłania garaż, w południe budynek, przy zachodzie pobliskie budynki).

Dziwne jest jednak to, że temperaturę nawiewu z GWC mam o ponad 2oC niższą niż temperatura gruntu.

I jeszcze jedno. Temperatura w domu oscyluje ok. 12oC (non stop nawiewam powietrze bezpośrednio z GWC), więc i straty przez podłogę żadne.

----------


## Barth3z

> No właśnie.Należy  ,,ważyć" czy  dać GWC  pod posadzką, czy obok domu.


Żwirowiec obok to znacznie wyższe koszty - dodatkowe wykopy, dodatkowa izolacja "nad". Mało opłacalny.




> W skali sezonu grzewczego, przeciętna rodzina w przeciętnym domu,zużywa 360ton powietrza. Podgrzać toto o 1oC to 100kWh. 
> Nie prościej i taniej  dać końcówkę GWC (kilka metrów) do chałupy? Wszak efekt podobny jak GWC pod chałupą.
> Energetycznego sensu w jednym i drugim rozwiązaniu nie widzę. 
> Czy takie rozwiązania mają sens, świadczą temp. forumowiczów pod domami z GWC i bez GWC.


Skoro wyliczyliśmy straty na poziomie 1 piwa, to warto dać żwirowca pod dom, bo oszczędności inwestycyjne są większe niż te piwa.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Żwirowiec obok to znacznie wyższe koszty - dodatkowe wykopy, dodatkowa izolacja "nad". Mało opłacalny.
> 
> 
> 
> Skoro wyliczyliśmy straty na poziomie 1 piwa, to warto dać żwirowca pod dom, bo oszczędności inwestycyjne są większe niż te piwa.


Nydar walczył z kszhu o o to ze max-owiec pod podłogą napędzany jest stratami z domu.

Nie wiem czy znajdę jutro czas. Może włącze wentylator na kilkanaście minut z mojego śmierdziela, sprawdzę tem nawiewu.
GWC nie wentylowane  od przeszło roku (albo i więcej?). Otwarta tylko czerpnia.
Przymierzam się do tego od przeszło 2 tygodni, niestety nie mogę znaleźć czasu. Muszę zamontować wentylator, termometr itd.

----------


## Barth3z

> Nydar walczył z kszhu o o to ze max-owiec pod podłogą napędzany jest stratami z domu.


Wiem. Ja jednak nieco poprawiłem ten układ dokładając "rozbiegówkę" i osadzając żwirowca nie pod samą izolacją podłogi, ale metr głębiej. GWC nakryłem metrową warstwą pospółki. Jest zatem miejsce na tzw. bąbel ciepła, choć przy izolacji podłogi 30cm styropianu grafitowego będzie on marny. Jeśli jednak już zakładamy ten bąbel, to zjawisko konwekcji zapewni utrzymanie się nieco wyższej temperatury nad GWC. I co ciekawe, jak zamieszkam będę mógł to pomierzyć, bo mam czujnik temp. ulokowany zaraz nad GWC (metr pod izolacją podłogi) i drugi na styku izolacja pospółka.

----------


## nydar

> Żwirowiec obok to znacznie wyższe koszty - dodatkowe wykopy, dodatkowa izolacja "nad". Mało opłacalny.
> 
> 
> 
> Skoro wyliczyliśmy straty na poziomie 1 piwa, to warto dać żwirowca pod dom, bo oszczędności inwestycyjne są większe niż te piwa.


Skoro żwirowiec obok mało opłacalny ,to może rurowiec. Nie powala kosztem za kilka godzin pracy koparki .Chcesz żwirowiec, to dodatkowe zalety za które trzeba zapłacić
Kto wyliczył straty na poziomie piwa?

----------


## nydar

> Wiem. Ja jednak nieco poprawiłem ten układ dokładając "rozbiegówkę" i osadzając żwirowca nie pod samą izolacją podłogi, ale metr głębiej. GWC nakryłem metrową warstwą pospółki. Jest zatem miejsce na tzw. bąbel ciepła, choć przy izolacji podłogi 30cm styropianu grafitowego będzie on marny. Jeśli jednak już zakładamy ten bąbel, to zjawisko konwekcji zapewni utrzymanie się nieco wyższej temperatury nad GWC. I co ciekawe, jak zamieszkam będę mógł to pomierzyć, bo mam czujnik temp. ulokowany zaraz nad GWC (metr pod izolacją podłogi) i drugi na styku izolacja pospółka.


Skąd bąbel ciepła w miejscu gdzie z jednej strony gruba izolacja która niby nic nie puści a z drugiej  zład żwiru owiewany lodowatym powietrzem . Raczej bąbel chłodu. Sam piszesz,że masz temp. powietrza niższą o ponad 2oC od temp. gruntu. Ewidentny dowód na to ,że wyssało wszystko z warstwy między izolacją a żwirowcem ,a czerpie tylko z pod spodu .

----------


## Barth3z

> Skoro żwirowiec obok mało opłacalny ,to może rurowiec. Nie powala kosztem za kilka godzin pracy koparki .Chcesz żwirowiec, to dodatkowe zalety za które trzeba zapłacić


Może być rurowiec. 60mb w układzie Tichelmana powinnien być optymalnym rozwiązaniem. Żwirowca wybudowałem ze względów filtracyjnych. Nie twierdzę, że to ekonomiczna inwestycja. Porównuję ją jednak do max'owca ulokowanego zaraz pod izolacją podłogi.




> Kto wyliczył straty na poziomie piwa?


Ja, albo kszhu. Albo razem. Nie pamiętam.




> Skąd bąbel ciepła w miejscu gdzie z jednej strony gruba izolacja która niby nic nie puści a z drugiej  zład żwiru owiewany lodowatym powietrzem . Raczej bąbel chłodu.


To zdecyduj się. 30cm izolacji coś przepuszcza czy nie ?
Lodowatym ? Po 30mb rurowca ?




> Sam piszesz,że masz temp. powietrza niższą o ponad 2oC od temp. gruntu. Ewidentny dowód na to ,że wyssało wszystko z warstwy między izolacją a żwirowcem ,a czerpie tylko z pod spodu .


Moje warunki są mocno nie adekwatne do warunków domu zamieszkałego. W domu mam temperaturę na poziomie 11-12oC, ponieważ grzeję ogrzewam go tylko tym powietrzem. Z GWC nawiewa mi ok. 9,5. Temp. gruntu nad GWC to 11,8oC. Jest bąbel ? Jest.  :smile: 

Obecna praca mojego żwirowca praktycznie nic nie mówi, bo chałupa nie zamieszkana. A warunki gruntowe mam jakie mam (zimniejszy grunt niż u karloka). Z tym nic nie zrobię.
Pomierzę niedługo temperatury z GWC, i porównam z temperaturą po rozbiegówce. Zobaczymy ile tak naprawdę energii zabieram spod domu (nie koniecznie ze strat przez podłogę).

----------


## jasiek71

Ja mam obecnie 11,3* po GWC...

----------


## Barth3z

> Ja mam obecnie 11,3* po GWC...


A co masz nad tym GWC ? Trawnik, czy gołą ziemię ? 
Sądzę, że goła ziemia (póki co mam takową) wychładza się nieco mocniej niż grunt pokryty trawą lub inną gęstą roślinnością.

----------


## nydar

> Może być rurowiec. 60mb w układzie Tichelmana powinnien być optymalnym rozwiązaniem. Żwirowca wybudowałem ze względów filtracyjnych. Nie twierdzę, że to ekonomiczna inwestycja. Porównuję ją jednak do max'owca ulokowanego zaraz pod izolacją podłogi.
> 
> 
> 
> Ja, albo kszhu. Albo razem. Nie pamiętam.
> 
> 
> 
> To zdecyduj się. 30cm izolacji coś przepuszcza czy nie ?
> ...


Chciałbym zobaczyć tok liczenia  :big lol:  .To ciekawe może być.
Dzisiaj twoje 30cm przepuszcza nic ,ale jak zaczniesz mieszkać,zacznie licznik zapieprzać.
Dla przypomnienia. Wentylacja w domu,w sezonie grzewczym to min. 360ton
Jest bąbel Barth. Jest. Tyle,że zimy jakby brak  :big grin:

----------


## Barth3z

> Chciałbym zobaczyć tok liczenia  .To ciekawe może być.


Policzę raz jeszcze, jak będą już ku temu konkretne dane, czyli jak zamieszkam.




> Dzisiaj twoje 30cm przepuszcza nic ,ale jak zaczniesz mieszkać,zacznie licznik zapieprzać.


czyli będzie bąbel ?  :wink: 




> Dla przypomnienia. Wentylacja w domu,w sezonie grzewczym to min. 360ton
> Jest bąbel Barth. Jest. Tyle,że zimy jakby brak


Będzie ciepły. Poczekaj.


nydar, podaję w miarę na bieżąco wyniki pomiarów. Dziwne jest to, że potrafisz wyciągać z tego wnioski jakich nikt inny nie potrafi... 
Wyniki jakie podaję mogę jedynie przedstawiać warunki gruntowe. Póki co nic więcej.

----------


## nydar

Warunki gruntowe masz jak mało kto .Piach bez wody gruntowej. Idealne dla wyższej temp. pod domem.
Jak licznik zacznie zapieprzać, nie oznacza,że będzie bąbel . Będziesz grzał domem żwirowca .wszak celem jest w miarę ciepłe powietrze po GWC. :big grin:

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Chciałbym zobaczyć tok liczenia  .To ciekawe może być.
> Dzisiaj twoje 30cm przepuszcza nic ,ale jak zaczniesz mieszkać,*zacznie licznik zapieprzać*.
> Dla przypomnienia. Wentylacja w domu,w sezonie grzewczym to min. 360ton
> Jest bąbel Barth. Jest. Tyle,że zimy jakby brak


Ile obstawiasz kWh na sezon?

----------


## Barth3z

> Warunki gruntowe masz jak mało kto .Piach bez wody gruntowej. Idealne dla wyższej temp. pod domem.
> Jak licznik zacznie zapieprzać, nie oznacza,że będzie bąbel . Będziesz grzał domem żwirowca .wszak celem jest w miarę ciepłe powietrze po GWC.


Nie czujesz sprzeczności ? 
Skoro piach nad GWC będzie izolatorem, to ograniczy przepływ energii przez podłogę, przez co straty będą jeszcze niższe. GWC wówczas będzie ciągnął ciepło z dołu.
Po drugie policz sobie pojemność cieplną masy pospółki (ok. 150m3 piachu, czyli ok. 300ton) nad moim GWC względem możliwości wyssania jej przez przepływające powietrze o prędkości 100m3/h i temperaturze załóżmy 8oC. Zauważ też, że straty przez podłogę docierają do górnej warstwy tej masy, a odbiór przez przepływające powietrze jest z dolnej warstwy. To nie to samo jak u kszhu czy j-j, u których GWC znajduje się zaraz pod izolacją.
I jeszcze jedno. Mój GWC to 6 nitek rozciągniętych na powierzchni ok. 80m2 ... Każda z nitek rozdzielona jest piachem o szerokości ok. 1m

----------


## nydar

Czuję sprzeczność. Wybacz ale interpretujesz na opak .

----------


## nydar

> Ile obstawiasz kWh na sezon?


Nie mam pojęcia bo jest zbyt dużo zmiennych ,ale nie jest to równowartość jednego piwa  ani dwóch,trzech,czterech..... skrzynek .
360ton powietrza podgrzanych o 1oC to 100kWh. Napływ z dołu i  boków ciepła ziemi u Bartka jest mizerny ,bo mimo braku zimy ma bezwładność przeszło 2oC.

----------


## tom80ek

Witajcie 
Przymierzam się do wykonania rurowca do mojego domu. I mam kilka pytań. Czy kierunek przepływu powietrza musi być zgodny ze spływem skroplin?
W przypadku kanalizacji przepływ powinien być (tak mi się wydaje) taki, że woda z kolejnej rury spływa do kielicha i dalej. Czy w przypadku gwc może być kierunek odwrotny? Przynajmniej na pewnym odcinku. 
Co myślicie o takim układzie?

----------


## jasiek71

> Witajcie 
> Przymierzam się do wykonania rurowca do mojego domu. I mam kilka pytań. Czy kierunek przepływu powietrza musi być zgodny ze spływem skroplin?
> W przypadku kanalizacji przepływ powinien być (tak mi się wydaje) taki, że woda z kolejnej rury spływa do kielicha i dalej. Czy w przypadku gwc może być kierunek odwrotny? Przynajmniej na pewnym odcinku. 
> Co myślicie o takim układzie?
> Załącznik 340241


Przeważnie jest odwrotnie i przepływ powietrza jest w kierunku przeciwnym niż spadek...
Czerpania jest najniższym punktem całego wymiennika ...
Kielichy tak jak w kanalizie zgodnie ze spadkiem rurociągu...

----------


## stam222

Dobrze jasiek71 pisze, ale jak się robi w układzie  Tichelmanna to albo montujesz odwrotnie ( na pewnym odcinku albo przerabiasz całą instalację i zakładasz mufki itd.) Ja nic nie przerabiałem i mam odwrotnie ale nie uważam aby to był jakiś problem dla powietrza albo dla skroplin.

----------


## tom80ek

Ze względu na ukształtowanie terenu chciałbym ułożyć rury tak aby spadek był do narożnika z boku działki. Tam dałbym trójnik i przedłużył kawałek (0,5m) i zrobił coś w rodzaju studni chłonnej dla skroplin. Dać tam syfon? I jeszcze jedno. Rury 6m długości. Czy trzeba rygorystycznie pilnować żeby nie zrobił się banan?  Jak to zrobić żeby zachować właściwy spadek. 1,5% wystarczy? GWC na rysunku kolorem niebieskim

----------


## Barth3z

> Czuję sprzeczność. Wybacz ale interpretujesz na opak .


W którym miejscu ?




> Nie mam pojęcia bo jest zbyt dużo zmiennych ,ale nie jest to równowartość jednego piwa  ani dwóch,trzech,czterech..... skrzynek .


więcej czy mniej ?




> 360ton powietrza podgrzanych o 1oC to 100kWh. Napływ z dołu i  boków ciepła ziemi u Bartka jest mizerny ,bo mimo braku zimy ma bezwładność przeszło 2oC.


nydar, moje straty przez podłogę to ok. 400kWh przez cały sezon grzewczy. Będzie problem, żeby takimi stratami zrobić jakiś sensowny bąbel ciepła pod domem ...

----------


## Barth3z

Dziś zrobiłem pomiary temperatur.

Pod podłogą, na styku izolacji z pospółką, gdzie nie mam GWC - *12,1oC*
Pod podłogą, na styku izolacji z pospółką, gdzie jest GWC - *11,8oC*
Temp. po 30mb rury fi 200 -* tylko 6,5oC*
Temp. po żwirowcu pod domem - *9,5oC* (wilgotność ponad *90%*), 



Dziwnie niskie te temperatury ... O ile w lecie było rewelacyjnie (w największe upały miałem 15-16oC max.) to teraz są zbyt niskie. Czyżbym trafił na jakąś wieczną zmarzlinę ?

EDIT: Na zewnątrz dziś było ok. 2-3oC

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Sprawdź temperaturę wody w studni.
U mnie także były niskie temperatury.
Po zmierzeniu temp. wody ze studni jak i wodociągowej, wszystko stało się jasne.

----------


## Barth3z

OK, sprawdzę wodociągową, bo studni nie mam.

----------


## nydar

> W którym miejscu ?
> 
> 
> 
> więcej czy mniej ?
> 
> 
> 
> nydar, moje straty przez podłogę to ok. 400kWh przez cały sezon grzewczy. Będzie problem, żeby takimi stratami zrobić jakiś sensowny bąbel ciepła pod domem ...


Bartek. Twoje straty przez sezon wynikają z lambdy 30cm styropianu który masz i różnicy temperatury styropianu pod posadzką i nad gruntem,bo to czyste przewodzenie . Nie strzelaj z 400kWh bo nie masz pojęcia jaka będzie średnia temp. pod styropianem . Wiesz jedynie ile może być nad styropianem . 
Stawiam w ciemno,że przy 30cm nie będziesz miał znacząco mniej jak Krzysiek B-B ze swoimi 10cm.

----------


## nydar

> Dziś zrobiłem pomiary temperatur.
> 
> Pod podłogą, na styku izolacji z pospółką, gdzie nie mam GWC - *12,1oC*
> Pod podłogą, na styku izolacji z pospółką, gdzie jest GWC - *11,8oC*
> Temp. po 30mb rury fi 200 -* tylko 6,5oC*
> Temp. po żwirowcu pod domem - *9,5oC* (wilgotność ponad *90%*), 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To nie wieczna zmarzlina.Ta jest pod Suwałkami. To nic innego jak wypompowanie zapasów ciepła z pod domu .Mimo,że zimy jeszcze nie widać. 
Dla pocieszenia powiem,że Twoje rozwiązanie zapewni chłód w lecie. Innymi słowy.Ten system zapewni klimę latem Zimą da stratę. Czy to się zrównoważy?  Klimę można zastąpić działaniami prewencyjnymi,okapy,zadrzewienia liściaste.Straty,problem .

----------


## jasiek71

> Dziś zrobiłem pomiary temperatur.
> 
> Pod podłogą, na styku izolacji z pospółką, gdzie nie mam GWC - *12,1oC*
> Pod podłogą, na styku izolacji z pospółką, gdzie jest GWC - *11,8oC*
> Temp. po 30mb rury fi 200 -* tylko 6,5oC*
> Temp. po żwirowcu pod domem - *9,5oC* (wilgotność ponad *90%*), 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Z jaką wydajnością pracuje wentylacja...?

----------


## Barth3z

> Bartek. Twoje straty przez sezon wynikają z lambdy 30cm styropianu który masz i różnicy temperatury styropianu pod posadzką i nad gruntem,bo to czyste przewodzenie . Nie strzelaj z 400kWh bo nie masz pojęcia jaka będzie średnia temp. pod styropianem . Wiesz jedynie ile może być nad styropianem .


Przyjmijmy temp. w domu: 21oC, pod domem 13oC (skoro teraz mam 12oC to po zamieszkaniu te 13oC spokojnie osiągnę. Zatem liczymy: 150m2 x 0,08 x 8 (dT) x 3000h = 288kWh
A teraz liczymy, gdybym nie miał GWC i temperatura pod domem osiąnęłaby 15oC: 150m2 x 0,08 x 6 (dT) x 3000h = 216kWh

Różnica 70kWh x 30gr (druga taryfa) / 3 (COP) = 7zł, czyli dwa piwa/rok




> Stawiam w ciemno,że przy 30cm nie będziesz miał znacząco mniej jak Krzysiek B-B ze swoimi 10cm.


nydar, tyś się uparł na jego temperaturę. Przecież Ty to źle liczysz. Jeśli miałbym 5cm izolacji pod podłogą to miałbym jeszcze cieplej niż Krzysiek_BB. Ale to nie oznacza, że miałbym jeszcze mniejsze straty.

----------


## nydar

Obawiam się,że Ty źle liczysz.Przy przewodzeniu, jakie występuje w posadzce, istotna jest różnica temp.,grubość izolacji i lambda mat. izolacyjnego.

----------


## Barth3z

> Obawiam się,że Ty źle liczysz.Przy przewodzeniu, jakie występuje w posadzce, istotna jest różnica temp.,grubość izolacji i lambda mat. izolacyjnego.


Skoro uważasz, że suchy piach to izolator to dlaczego nie bierzesz go obliczeń strat ?

EDIT: To jakie Krzysiek_BB ma straty w okresie grzewczym ?

----------


## Barth3z

Albo inaczej. 
Krzysiek_BB przestaje grzać, temperatura pod podłogą zaczyna mu spadać znacznie szybciej nie u mnie. Dlaczego, skoro uważasz, że straty będziemy mieć na tym samym poziomie ?

----------


## nydar

> Albo inaczej. 
> Krzysiek_BB przestaje grzać, temperatura pod podłogą zaczyna mu spadać znacznie szybciej nie u mnie. Dlaczego, skoro uważasz, że straty będziemy mieć na tym samym poziomie ?


Nie twierdzę,że na tym samym poziomie. W zależności od warunków glebowych,Krzysiek może mieć mniejsze.
Dla czego nie biorę suchego piachu do obliczeń? Bo nie wiem co podstawić.
Ale weź z byle jakiego programu cząstkę przegrody .Choćby tynk. Jego temp. od wewnątrz i od strony ściany. Z tych danych wyjdą Ci straty.

----------


## Barth3z

> Nie twierdzę,że na tym samym poziomie. W zależności od warunków glebowych,Krzysiek może mieć mniejsze.


Hmm... mniejsze straty przez 10cm styro, niż przez 30cm ... Musiały być zaistnieć bardzo skrajne warunki glebowe.




> Dla czego nie biorę suchego piachu do obliczeń? Bo nie wiem co podstawić.
> Ale weź z byle jakiego programu cząstkę przegrody .Choćby tynk. Jego temp. od wewnątrz i od strony ściany. Z tych danych wyjdą Ci straty.


nydar, a jak Ty w ogóle liczysz straty przez podłogę ? W jaki sposób uwzględniasz temp. podłogi ? Przecież Krzysiek_BB będzie miał o 10oC wyższą temperaturę niż ja, więc delta T będzie większa. Ty chyba nie bierzesz do obliczeń temp. powietrza w domu ?

----------


## Barth3z

Dziś:
Temp. pod domem: 12oC
Temp. pod domem nad GWC: 11,6oC
Temp. nawiewu z GWC już tylko *8,5 oC* !

----------


## jasiek71

> Dziś:
> Temp. pod domem: 12oC
> Temp. pod domem nad GWC: 11,6oC
> Temp. nawiewu z GWC już tylko *8,5 oC* !


Czyli GWC ma kiepską regenerację...

----------


## Barth3z

> Czyli GWC ma kiepską regenerację...


Z jednej strony może być prawdą, bo mam piaski, z drugiej strony ostatnimi czasy bardzo wilgotno (częste deszcze). Nawiewane powietrze ma ponad 90% wilgotności, czyli powinien być transport energii...
No i dmucham ponad 200m3/h non stop.

----------


## jasiek71

> Z jednej strony może być prawdą, bo mam piaski, z drugiej strony ostatnimi czasy bardzo wilgotno (częste deszcze). Nawiewane powietrze ma ponad 90% wilgotności, czyli powinien być transport energii...
> No i dmucham ponad 200m3/h non stop.


Na zewnątrz jest tylko o kilka stopni mniej niż leci z nawiewu a różnica pomiędzy temp gruntu jest dość spora, jak spadnie poniżej zera to tylko się powiększy a to znaczy że jest zbyt mała regeneracja...
Z drugiej strony bardzo mnie ciekawie jak będzie zachowywał się wymiennik kiedy w chałupie będzie non stop ponad 20*...

----------


## Barth3z

> Na zewnątrz jest tylko o kilka stopni mniej niż leci z nawiewu a różnica pomiędzy temp gruntu jest dość spora, jak spadnie poniżej zera to tylko się powiększy a to znaczy że jest zbyt mała regeneracja...


Mam chyba najpotężniejsze GWC jakie ktokolwiek wybudował dla domu jednorodzinnego (30mb rury fi 200 ulokowanej na głębokości ok 2,5m + 80m2 żwirowca). Dziwne, gdyby nie było zdolne do regeneracji.
Zobaczymy co będzie dalej, Będę referował na bieżąco. 
Ale jak tak dalej pójdzie to bedę musiał nydara przeprosić i potwierdzić, że GWC wychładza grunt pod domem. Tylko, że nie ma to za bardzo potwierdzenia w teorii.

----------


## jasiek71

> Mam chyba najpotężniejsze GWC jakie ktokolwiek wybudował dla domu jednorodzinnego (30mb rury fi 200 ulokowanej na głębokości ok 2,5m + 80m2 żwirowca). Dziwne, gdyby nie było zdolne do regeneracji.
> Zobaczymy co będzie dalej, Będę referował na bieżąco. 
> Ale jak tak dalej pójdzie to bedę musiał nydara przeprosić i potwierdzić, że GWC wychładza grunt pod domem. Tylko, że nie ma to za bardzo potwierdzenia w teorii.


Jak dla mne to wygląda to tak jakby praktycznie całą robotę odwalał rurowiec a kamienie w żwirowcu osiągnęły temperaturę powietrza przelatujące go obok nich i tylko w bardzo niewielkim stopniu coś tam oddaje grunt który znajduje się dookoła żwiru...
Z tego co pamiętam wymiennik żwirowy potrzebuje regularnego czasu na regenerację a u ciebie się po prostu wychodził i tak pozostaje...

----------


## Barth3z

Mój żwirowiec nie jest typowy. To 6 nitek o szerokości 1m i długości ok 6m rozciągniętych na obszarze ok. 80m2. Nie sądzę, żeby taki obszar nie potrafił regenerować się na bieżąco.
Ludzie mają żwirowce w postaci kupy kamieni wsypanych do jednej dziury i im to niby działa...

----------


## nydar

> Hmm... mniejsze straty przez 10cm styro, niż przez 30cm ... Musiały być zaistnieć bardzo skrajne warunki glebowe.
> 
> 
> 
> nydar, a jak Ty w ogóle liczysz straty przez podłogę ? W jaki sposób uwzględniasz temp. podłogi ? Przecież Krzysiek_BB będzie miał o 10oC wyższą temperaturę niż ja, więc delta T będzie większa. Ty chyba nie bierzesz do obliczeń temp. powietrza w domu ?


W przypadku posadzki należało by rozpatrywać czyste przewodzenie.  Temp. posadzki ,grubość izolacji i temp. bezpośrednio pod izolacją i parametry izolacji. Co mnie obchodzi temp. powietrza w domu?

----------


## nydar

> Na zewnątrz jest tylko o kilka stopni mniej niż leci z nawiewu a różnica pomiędzy temp gruntu jest dość spora, jak spadnie poniżej zera to tylko się powiększy a to znaczy że jest zbyt mała regeneracja...
> Z drugiej strony bardzo mnie ciekawie jak będzie zachowywał się wymiennik kiedy w chałupie będzie non stop ponad 20*...


W zasadzie przypadek Bartka to zesłany z niebios. W tym roku nie zamieszka i nie ogrzeje chałupy. W przyszłym roku już będzie ogrzewana i wtedy nastąpi ,,cudowny" wzrost temp .z GWC mimo 30cm izolacji. :big grin:

----------


## nydar

> Mam chyba najpotężniejsze GWC jakie ktokolwiek wybudował dla domu jednorodzinnego (30mb rury fi 200 ulokowanej na głębokości ok 2,5m + 80m2 żwirowca). Dziwne, gdyby nie było zdolne do regeneracji.
> Zobaczymy co będzie dalej, Będę referował na bieżąco. 
> Ale jak tak dalej pójdzie to bedę musiał nydara przeprosić i potwierdzić, że GWC wychładza grunt pod domem. Tylko, że nie ma to za bardzo potwierdzenia w teorii.


E tam.

----------


## nydar

> Mój żwirowiec nie jest typowy. To 6 nitek o szerokości 1m i długości ok 6m rozciągniętych na obszarze ok. 80m2. Nie sądzę, żeby taki obszar nie potrafił regenerować się na bieżąco.
> Ludzie mają żwirowce w postaci kupy kamieni wsypanych do jednej dziury i im to niby działa...


Otóż to . Niby działa.

----------


## jasiek71

> Otóż to . Niby działa.


Każdy żwirowiec wymaga regeneracji dlatego robi się cykliczne przestoje lub buduje w układzie syjamskim i pobiera się z nich energię na przemian...
W tym przypadku (Barth3z) mamy kilka rzędów wychłodzonych kamieni które nie mają czasu na regenerację...
Przypomina to trochę zbyt szybko kręcący się dysk akumulacyjny w obrotowym rekuperatorze...

----------


## adam_mk

O rany!
Co ja tu czytam...

Jeszcze Wam nie przeszło?

Adam M.

----------


## Barth3z

> W przypadku posadzki należało by rozpatrywać czyste przewodzenie.  Temp. posadzki ,grubość izolacji i temp. bezpośrednio pod izolacją i parametry izolacji. Co mnie obchodzi temp. powietrza w domu?


Krzysiek ma temp. podłogi na poziomie 35oC, i temp. pod domem 17oC. Ja będę miał 25oC i 12oC. On będzie miał większe straty.




> W zasadzie przypadek Bartka to zesłany z niebios. W tym roku nie zamieszka i nie ogrzeje chałupy. W przyszłym roku już będzie ogrzewana i wtedy nastąpi ,,cudowny" wzrost temp .z GWC mimo 30cm izolacji.


Dziwne jest teraz to, że na styku pospółki z izolacją mam 11,6oC, a z GWC leci 8,5oC. Różnica na ok. 1 metrze pospółki to 3oC. Dużo. Czyżby piach nad GWC stał się izolatorem i przez to stracił możliwości szybkiej regeneracji ? 
No ale pozostaje jeszcze piach pod GWC. Ten powinien naciągać.

----------


## Barth3z

> Każdy żwirowiec wymaga regeneracji dlatego robi się cykliczne przestoje lub buduje w układzie syjamskim i pobiera się z nich energię na przemian...
> W tym przypadku (Barth3z) mamy kilka rzędów wychłodzonych kamieni które nie mają czasu na regenerację...
> Przypomina to trochę zbyt szybko kręcący się dysk akumulacyjny w obrotowym rekuperatorze...


Jak pisałem, mój żwirowiec to 6 nitek w układzie Tichlemanna. Jeśli przez całość GWC przepływa strumień ok. 200m3/h, to przez jedną nitkę ok. 33m3/h. Zaś jedna z nitek ma praktycznie tą samą powierzchnię wymiany z gruntem co typowy żwirowiec. Ciężko mi uwierzyć w brak możliwości regeneracji.

----------


## Barth3z

Poniżej wykres pracy żwirowca j-j'a. Ma podobny do mojego, czyli rozbiegówkę oraz "typowego" żwirowca zaraz pod izolacją.


EDIT: W grudniu temp. pod domem spadła mu do 0oC (przerywana linia)! W stycznie i lutym, też szału nie ma (4-5oC)...

----------


## nydar

,,Krzysiek ma temp. podłogi na poziomie 35oC, i temp. pod domem 17oC. Ja będę miał 25oC i 12oC. On będzie miał większe straty."

Może warto by Krzysiek BB podał średnią temp. pod domem i średnią posadzki z sezonu grzewczego ?

----------


## Barth3z

Pewnie warto  :wink: 

Dziś kolejne rewelacje: temp. z GWC spadła do *7,8oC* !

EDIT: A temperatura na styku pospółki z izolacją, nad GWC - 11,6oC.

----------


## nydar

Te 11,6 oC też zacznie spadać,ale na to trzeba czasu .To jest przecież 1m grubości piachu.
Suszysz grunt wokół żwirowca, co skutkuje zmniejszonym przewodzeniem ciepła z głębszych warstw.
Ja mam w biurze grawitacyjny napływ świeżego powietrza przez pseudo reku i wilgotność 34% mimo,że na zewnątrz mgła.

----------


## Barth3z

Obawiam się, że te pomiary j-j'a mogą mieć potwierdzenie w moim GWC. Może będę miał nieznacznie wyższą temperaturę, ale to i tak będzie mniej niż byłoby gdybym nie miał GWC pod domem. Z przykrością stwierdzam, że jak tak dalej pójdzie to GWC pod domem to niezbyt rozsądny pomysł ... No chyba, że bez reku. Jedynym zyskiem jest jedynie to, że nie musiałem kupować dodatkowej izolacji, jak to ma miejsce w przypadku żwirowca poza domem.

Z tego co mi się wydaję, to żwirowiec prawdopodobnie wysechł i przez to brak transportu energii z niższych pokładów. Druga rzecz to zapewne to, że GWC pracuje non stop z prędkością ponad 200m3/h (może więcej, ale nie mam jak zmierzyć).

----------


## nydar

Tak na szybko przeanalizowałem Twój przypadek .
7,8oC/90% i 1oC/90%(temp. zewn. z Windyty) Różnica w wilgotności 2,26g/kg powietrza,co daje na godzinę 0,542kg pobranej wilgoci z gruntu .
0,542kg/h x 2257000J / 3600000J/kWh =0,34kWh  .Jest to energia pozyskana z osuszania okolic żwirowca.
Różnica temp. pokazuje,że powietrze przejęło ogólnie z gruntu 0,837kWh .Zatem W ciągu godziny pobiera  0,34kWh z parowania a reszta to przewodzenie.
Ok 0,5kWh   z 80m2.
Jestem ciekaw kiedy nastąpi pkt. kulminacyjny,gdzie będzie zauważalny spadek temp. pod izolacją , co będzie świadczyło o wysuszeniu sporego obszaru a dziubanie energii z przewodzenia.
W rurowcu tego nie ma. Wręcz przeciwnie. Rurowiec kondensuje wokół wilgoć wzmagając  przewodzenie z głębszych warstw.
Ja bym się na Twoim miejscu tak nie martwił, bo masz suto izolacji  a zyskasz niezły potencjał chłodzenia latem.

----------


## adam_mk

Załącz zraszanie złoża na 5 minut.

Adam M.

----------


## Barth3z

> Tak na szybko przeanalizowałem Twój przypadek .
> 7,8oC/90% i 1oC/90%(temp. zewn. z Windyty) Różnica w wilgotności 2,26g/kg powietrza,co daje na godzinę 0,542kg pobranej wilgoci z gruntu .
> 0,542kg/h x 2257000J / 3600000J/kWh =0,34kWh  .Jest to energia pozyskana z osuszania okolic żwirowca.
> Różnica temp. pokazuje,że powietrze przejęło ogólnie z gruntu 0,837kWh .Zatem W ciągu godziny pobiera  0,34kWh z parowania a reszta to przewodzenie.
> Ok 0,5kWh   z 80m2.
> Jestem ciekaw kiedy nastąpi pkt. kulminacyjny,gdzie będzie zauważalny spadek temp. pod izolacją , co będzie świadczyło o wysuszeniu sporego obszaru a dziubanie energii z przewodzenia.


Wydaję mi się, że nie będzie tego drastycznego spadku temperatury. Jeśli wysuszę złoże jeszcze bardziej, to pospółka nad GWC stanie się jeszcze lepszym izolatorem. Temperatura na styku pospółki i izolacji będzie wyższa o kilka stopni od temp. powietrza z GWC. Oczywiście na dłuższą metę będzie spadek. Pytanie tylko na jak dużą bezwładność mogę liczyć. Tygodnie ? 




> W rurowcu tego nie ma. Wręcz przeciwnie. Rurowiec kondensuje wokół wilgoć wzmagając  przewodzenie z głębszych warstw.
> Ja bym się na Twoim miejscu tak nie martwił, bo masz suto izolacji  a zyskasz niezły potencjał chłodzenia latem.


Widzisz, u mnie jest odwrotnie. Rurowca mam poza domem, żwirowca pod domem. Sądziłem, że taki układ będzie poprawny. Jak już nie raz pisałem, bardzo mi zależało na żwirowcu, ze względu na zdolności filtracyjne złoża. A sama lokalizacja żwirowca - pod domem - była tańsza w wykonaniu.

Na szczęście poprawki jaki wprowadziłem (pospółka nad GWC) nieco ratują sytuację. Ale jak długo to potrwa ...
Póki co nie zwalniam obrotów wentylatora. Póki nie mieszkam to będzie dobry czas na obserwacje. Pociągnę jeszcze kilka dni, a na weekend zwilżę złoże.

----------


## nydar

A nie kusi cię aby  jeszcze nie nawilżać , poczekać jak nadejdzie zima i poobserwować. Z tym nawilżaniem to bym uważał .To jednak jest jakaś ingerencja  w podłoże pod chałupą.

ps. Te o,5kWh to ze żwirowca i rozbiegówki . Gdybyś miał termometr na końcu rozbiegówki,wiadomo by było ile co daje.

----------


## Barth3z

> A nie kusi cię aby  jeszcze nie nawilżać , poczekać jak nadejdzie zima i poobserwować. Z tym nawilżaniem to bym uważał .To jednak jest jakaś ingerencja  w podłoże pod chałupą.
> 
> ps. Te o,5kWh to ze żwirowca i rozbiegówki . Gdybyś miał termometr na końcu rozbiegówki,wiadomo by było ile co daje.


OK, poczekam jeszcze z tym nawilżaniem.

Mam czujkę tempratury po rozbiegówce. Podawałem wcześniej: po rozbiegówce było 6,5oC, po żwirowcu 9,5oC.

Wczoraj temp. z GWC spadła tylko o 0,2oC do 7,6oC. Temp. gruntu nad GWC podniosła się o 0,1oC do 11,7oC.

PS. Od tygodnia utrzymuję temp. 16oC w części salonowej domu.

----------


## Barth3z

Temp. z dziś. 
Z GWC - 8oC, po rozbiegówce 6oC. W sumie nic dziwnego, że rośnie, skoro na zewnątrz temp. podskoczyła do 5oC.

----------


## nydar

Dwa stopnie różnicy między rozbiegówką a żwirowcem dobrze o żwirowcu nie świadczy .
Aż mnie skręca z ciekawości co będzie w mrozy :big grin:

----------


## Barth3z

A czego można oczekiwać, skoro 5oC na zewnątrz. Sam jestem ciekaw, jak się ten zestaw zachowa przy -10oC. Mam nadzieję, że będą takie temperatury.  :smile:

----------


## adam_mk

"Mam nadzieję, że będą takie temperatury. "

Dobrze masz, ze jesteś daleko, bo bym Ci....
Ja mam nadzieję, że takie nie będą!
Jeszcze nie skończyłem swojego kociołka...
W przyszłym sezonie to niech sobie będzie i -35stC.
 :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## Szklara

Witam Szanownych Forumowiczów.

W kontekście opinii zasłyszanych od znamienitych fachowców oraz ludzi "obeznanych z tematem" twierdzących ostatnio, że "GWC czy też GGWC się już nie buduje do nowych domów, że to się jednak nie opłaca" mam do Was pytanie. Warto toto budować tymi ręcami tylko po to by ulżyć WM i uzyskać w zimie na wejściu rekuperatora temperaturę około 0, a nie -20?
Funkcje chłodzenia pomijam zupełnie.

Dom parterowy z wentylacją mechaniczną. 46kWh/m2/rok, 6400 kWh/rok Grunt niestety okresowo mokry (glina pod spodem) więc zostaje chyba tylko glikolowiec. Warto zrobić GGWC?

Pytam bo wątek strasznie długi a dopiero skończyłem wątek o buforach, i nie wiem czy wchodzić w kolejny dłuuuugi wątek. Nadmienię tylko, że  żona chce mnie już wyrzucić z domu, bo nic tylko FM. Na szczęście razem z komputerem, więc dam radę poczytać jak coś.

Ale tak na poważnie. W kontekście finansowym potencjalnych korzyści z podgrzania powietrza wlotowego. Warto, czy dać sobie spokój? 
Jeśli warto wskakuję na stronę numer 1, parze kawę i zasiadam do lektury wątku.

Dziękuję

----------


## perm

> Witam Szanownych Forumowiczów.
> 
> W kontekście opinii zasłyszanych od znamienitych fachowców oraz ludzi "obeznanych z tematem" twierdzących ostatnio, że "GWC czy też GGWC się już nie buduje do nowych domów, że to się jednak nie opłaca" mam do Was pytanie. Warto toto budować tymi ręcami tylko po to by ulżyć WM i uzyskać w zimie na wejściu rekuperatora temperaturę około 0, a nie -20?
> Funkcje chłodzenia pomijam zupełnie.
> 
> Dom parterowy z wentylacją mechaniczną. 46kWh/m2/rok, 6400 kWh/rok Grunt niestety okresowo mokry (glina pod spodem) więc zostaje chyba tylko glikolowiec. Warto zrobić GGWC?
> 
> Pytam bo wątek strasznie długi a dopiero skończyłem wątek o buforach, i nie wiem czy wchodzić w kolejny dłuuuugi wątek. Nadmienię tylko, że  żona chce mnie już wyrzucić z domu, bo nic tylko FM. Na szczęście razem z komputerem, więc dam radę poczytać jak coś.
> 
> ...


Zdecydowanie warto, również dla niższych temperatur w lecie. Warto w przeciwieństwie do rekuperatora (nie mylić z wentylacją mechaniczną), który, jeżeli kupowany a nie robiony samemu nigdy się nie zwróci.

----------


## romano78

> Zdecydowanie warto, również dla niższych temperatur w lecie. Warto w przeciwieństwie do rekuperatora (nie mylić z wentylacją mechaniczną), który, jeżeli kupowany a nie robiony samemu nigdy się nie zwróci.


Pewnie podpadne co niektórym ale uważam że nie warto ja mam reku samorobke koszt calego reku ok.1500zl nawiewa mi ok.18st. I to niezaleznie czy na zewnatrz 10 czy 0stopni  Tak więc przy tych temp.gwc nic by mi nie dało  jedynie zwiększyło opory .na razie czekam na mrozy aby przetestować presostat przy minus5 bo taka temperatura już u mnie raz w nocy była wymiennik się  nie oblodzil i nawiewalo ok17stopni przy gwc uzyskał bym max te 18stopni tak wiec czy dla tego jednego stopnia warto budowac gwc .ktos liczyl ze za koszt budowy gwc mozna zamontować grzalke i miec jeszcze na prad na kilkadziesiat lat

----------


## Barth3z

> Pewnie podpadne co niektórym ale uważam że nie warto ja mam reku samorobke koszt calego reku ok.1500zl nawiewa mi ok.18st. I to niezaleznie czy na zewnatrz 10 czy 0stopni  Tak więc przy tych temp.gwc nic by mi nie dało  jedynie zwiększyło opory .na razie czekam na mrozy aby przetestować presostat przy minus5 bo taka temperatura już u mnie raz w nocy była wymiennik się  nie oblodzil i nawiewalo ok17stopni przy gwc uzyskał bym max te 18stopni tak wiec czy dla tego jednego stopnia warto budowac gwc .ktos liczyl ze za koszt budowy gwc mozna zamontować grzalke i miec jeszcze na prad na kilkadziesiat lat


Samodzielna budowa reku jak najbardziej tak - jest opłacalna. Jeśli ktoś jednak nie potrafi go zbudować, to musi kupić półkowy, a to już nie jest ekonomicznie uzasadniony zakup. W takim przypadku bardziej chodzi o komfort.
Co do GWC, to rurowiec na pomarańczowych rurach ułożony w układzie Tichelmanna, to chyba max. co można nazwać ekonomiczną inwestycją. Taki GWC zapobiega zamarzaniu wymiennika, co daje oszczędność w budowaniu układu antyzamrożeniowego/grzałki oraz to, że w lecie potrafi obniżyć temp. powietrza zewnętrznego. Rentowność jednak mocno dyskusyjna.

----------


## Barth3z

> Temp. z dziś. 
> Z GWC - 8oC, po rozbiegówce 6oC. W sumie nic dziwnego, że rośnie, skoro na zewnątrz temp. podskoczyła do 5oC.


Wczoraj popołudniu było tak:
Z GWC: 8oC
Po rozbiegówce: 7,5oC

Dziś rano:
Z GWC: 8,1oC
Po rozbiegówce: 8oC

Widać dużą bezwładność żwirowca pod domem. Widać też, że nie "naciąga".

----------


## Szklara

> Samodzielna budowa reku jak najbardziej tak - jest opłacalna. Jeśli ktoś jednak nie potrafi go zbudować, to musi kupić półkowy, a to już nie jest ekonomicznie uzasadniony zakup. W takim przypadku bardziej chodzi o komfort.
> Co do GWC, to rurowiec na pomarańczowych rurach ułożony w układzie Tichelmanna, to chyba max. co można nazwać ekonomiczną inwestycją. Taki GWC zapobiega zamarzaniu wymiennika, co daje oszczędność w budowaniu układu antyzamrożeniowego/grzałki oraz to, że w lecie potrafi obniżyć temp. powietrza zewnętrznego. Rentowność jednak mocno dyskusyjna.


Hmmm... w takim razie na razie daruję sobie GWC, zwłaszcza że pomarańczowe rurki raczej odpadają bo okresowo mokro w ziemi. Musiałbym robić coś szczelnego, a najlepiej na bazie glikolowca. Temat odłożony "na później" jak będę już mieszkał.
Z Waszych wypowiedzi wynika, że lepiej skupić się na wymienniku ciepła. No raczej jestem skazany na zakup półkowego, a chciałbym go mieć ze względu na kominek który nie będzie posiadał żadnego rozprowadzenia, tylko wlot ciepłego powietrza na WM. Zawsze coś to odzyska ciepła i ładnie rozprowadzi ogrzane powietrze po domu.
Polecicie jakiś dobry wątek z samoróbką rekuperatora?

----------


## rgal

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ht=rekuperator

----------


## Wirnick

> Widać dużą bezwładność żwirowca pod domem. Widać też, że nie "naciąga".


Chociaż GWC jest dla mnie w okresie marzeń i analizy Twoich pomiarów, to wydaje mi się - że za dużo  wymagasz , gdy niema "kołdry(śniegu)" i zmarzliny.
Za pomocą GWC nie uzyskasz nigdy temperatury pokojowej, ale nie zamrozisz domu będąc na wczasach.

----------


## Barth3z

> Chociaż GWC jest dla mnie w okresie marzeń i analizy Twoich pomiarów, to wydaje mi się - że za dużo  wymagasz , gdy niema "kołdry(śniegu)" i zmarzliny.
> Za pomocą GWC nie uzyskasz nigdy temperatury pokojowej, ale nie zamrozisz domu będąc na wczasach.


Wymagam nie więcej, niż zakładano w tym wątku. Spór trwa o to, czy GWC wychładza czy nie wychładza gruntu pod domem.

----------


## Wirnick

Ale masz wyniki - żwirowiec pod domem podnosi temperaturę!  Żwirowiec schładzany jest przez strumień powietrza z rurowca(rozbiegówki).

----------


## Barth3z

> Ale masz wyniki - żwirowiec pod domem podnosi temperaturę!  Żwirowiec schładzany jest przez strumień powietrza z rurowca(rozbiegówki).


To prawda, tylko czy to jest dobre dla domu ?

----------


## Wirnick

> To prawda, tylko czy to jest dobre dla domu ?


Pytasz - czy żwirowiec pod domem, to dobre rozwiązanie? Jako skażony automatyką przemysłową - jest to dobry obiekt stabilizacji temperatury - jak nagrzana cegła w nogach dziadka(termofor grzany ciepłem Ziemi). Pamiętaj - ciepło w cieczach i gazach unosi się zawsze do góry. Czy dolewać wody do żwirowca - będzie to dodatkowy wydatek.

----------


## Barth3z

Teorie znam. Teraz czas na praktykę, dlatego na bieżąco podaję wyniki, zarówno temp. powietrza z GWC jak i temp. na styku izolacji z pospółką. Jak widać różnice są, i to spore. Czekam teraz na mrozy, żeby wyciągnąć jakieś konkretne wnioski.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

*Barth3z* znasz temperaturę wody?
Zerknijcie do moich postów 3 lub 2 lata wstecz.
Mało, mało, jeszcze raz mało.
Podaj ile masz, będzie jakieś odniesienie.

----------


## Barth3z

Temp. wody: *7,2oC*
Temp. z GWC: *7,6oC*
Temp. po rozbiegówce: *6,6oC*
Temp. piachu pod domem, nad GWC: *11,6oC*
Temp. grutnu pod domem w części gdzie nie mam GWC: *12,0oC*

Temp. na zewn.*+5oC*

Z tego wynika, że jedyne co dobrze zrobiłem to metr pospółki nad GWC  :smile:

----------


## nydar

Teraz pytanie retoryczne, Jaka jest strata na metrze pospółki przy delcie 11,6 a 7,6+6,6/2
Skąd masz w domu 16oC bo o takiej temp. chyba była mowa?

----------


## Barth3z

> Teraz pytanie retoryczne, Jaka jest strata na metrze pospółki przy delcie 11,6 a 7,6+6,6/2
> Skąd masz w domu 16oC bo o takiej temp. chyba była mowa?


Dogrzewam przenośną powietrzną pompą ciepła. Ale dopiero od ok. 1,5-2 tygodni.

----------


## nydar

Wiesz jaką masz temp. posadzki?Wg. mnie straty wyniosą  DT posadzki , średniej że żwirowca  i 30cm styro o Twojej lambdzie  + 10cm styro(zamiennik dla metra piachu )o lambdzie lichej .Tak mniej więcej oczywiście .

----------


## Barth3z

> Wiesz jaką masz temp. posadzki?


Mogę wiedzieć, mam czujnik na styku podłoga - styro.




> Wg. mnie straty wyniosą  DT posadzki , średniej że żwirowca  i 30cm styro o Twojej lambdzie  + 10cm styro(zamiennik dla metra piachu )o lambdzie lichej .Tak mniej więcej oczywiście .


Nie wiem czy można zastąpić piach 10cm izolacją. Przecież taki piach ma poteżną pojemność cieplną i przez to dużą bezwładność.

PS. Mogę jeszcze zmierzyć temp. na metrze wgłąb pospółki, ale tam gdzie nie mam GWC.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Pora na moje odczyty.

-nieużywane GWC na czerpni na samym dole to 9*C
-woda z płytkiej studni, rzadko użytkowana (dziś akurat coś poszło) to 9*C
-woda wodociągowa to 8*C
-temperatura na zewnątrz to 6*C

Pomiar wykonany zwykłym termometrem. Błąd odczytu dopuszczalny.

GWC mam poza domem. Czerpnia otwarta, wlot poziomy z siatka. Wlot do piwnicy zamknięty. Gwc znajduje się metr od ściany piwnicy, umiejscowione jest na wysokości od styku fundamentu ze ścianą piwnicy.

Dom nie jest ogrzewany. Piwnica w zasadzie otwarta.
TZ drzwi garażowe w piwnicy zabite dechami z dużymi prześwitami pomiędzy deskami. Jeśli przyjdą mrozy, zakładam na drzwi styropian i folię. Teraz się wietrzy.

----------


## nydar

> Mogę wiedzieć, mam czujnik na styku podłoga - styro.
> 
> 
> 
> Nie wiem czy można zastąpić piach 10cm izolacją. Przecież taki piach ma poteżną pojemność cieplną i przez to dużą bezwładność.
> 
> PS. Mogę jeszcze zmierzyć temp. na metrze wgłąb pospółki, ale tam gdzie nie mam GWC.


Czym więcej danych podasz ,tym więcej będziemy wiedzieli.

----------


## Barth3z

> Czym więcej danych podasz ,tym więcej będziemy wiedzieli.


Zaczyna rysować się obraz 3D ?  :wink:

----------


## nydar

Brawo Ty. 
Przełamiemy teorie leśnych dziadków :big grin:

----------


## Barth3z

> Pora na moje odczyty.
> 
> -nieużywane GWC na czerpni na samym dole to 9*C
> -woda z płytkiej studni, rzadko użytkowana (dziś akurat coś poszło) to 9*C
> -woda wodociągowa to 8*C
> -temperatura na zewnątrz to 6*C
> 
> Pomiar wykonany zwykłym termometrem. Błąd odczytu dopuszczalny.
> 
> ...


Ciekawe jakie temperatury byłby z twojego GWC przy mrozach. Za tydzień podobno ma być coś ok. -5oC.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Ciekawe jakie temperatury byłby z twojego GWC przy mrozach. Za tydzień podobno ma być coś ok. -5oC.


Wynik nie będzie miarodajny.
GWC nie pracuje.
Aktualnie u mnie jest -4*. W tym tygodniu ma być -9 do -10*C nad ranem.

----------


## Barth3z

Dziś *-3oC* na zewnątrz.
Z GWC leci *7,2oC*, a po samej rozbiegówce zaledwie *3,2oC*. Szału nie ma...

Zobaczymy co będzie w najbliższy  weekend, kiedy to temp. ma spaść do -10oC w nocy. Zrobię wtedy pomiary ze wszystkich czujników.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

U mnie obecnie -6*C na termometrze około 2,5-3 m nad gruntem.
Rano miałem -6. Do poniedziałku ma być nawet - 13*C
Jutro robię porządki, przy okazji zamontuję wentylator i sprawdzę temp.
Ale to tylko na kilka minut. Nie chcę wprowadzać wilgodzi do nieogrzewanej chałupy.  W sumie trochę grzeję, od dziś od 22 godziny.

----------


## Barth3z

Dużo tej wilgoci nie wprowadzisz, a taki test będzie pożyteczny.

----------


## jasiek71

W tej chwili na zewnątrz -10 a z GWC 9,9*, went cały czas 100m3/h...
Z anemostatu 18,4*...

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Nad ranem -11*C.
Godzinę temu czyli około 10:20 włączyłem wentylator od GWC.
Odczyty:
-termometr na ścianie pólnocno wschodnie -7*
-termometr w czerpni do GWC na której oparło się już słońce -4*C
-wywiew w piwnicy z GWC +6*C (minimalnie powyżej)

Termometr zwykły.

Wentylator ten co zawsze. Nie pamiętam ile wydajności, coś około 300-350m3/h
Sprawdzę po wyłączeniu.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Nawiew wyłączyłem po niespełna 3 godzinach:
-temp w czerpni 0*C
-temperatura na wywiewie w piwnicy +6,5*C



Temperatura wody wypływającego źródła w lesie nieopodal, to niespełna +8*C
Z nocy
 -10*C na czerpni +6*C za GWC, byłem tylko pół godziny

----------


## Barth3z

Dziś z GWC leci u mnie  6,7oC... Liczyłem,że taką temperaturę będę miał przy -15oC na zewn., a tu raptem kilka stopni na minusie. Przykrycie żwirowca domem miało spowodować wyższą temperaturę. Dziwne. Może problem w tym, że grunt na działce to praktycznie same piaski?

----------


## perm

> Dziś z GWC leci u mnie  6,7oC... Liczyłem,że taką temperaturę będę miał przy -15oC na zewn., a tu raptem kilka stopni na minusie. Przykrycie żwirowca domem miało spowodować wyższą temperaturę. Dziwne. Może problem w tym, że grunt na działce to praktycznie same piaski?


Dziwne to, bo bardziej efektywna jest rozbiegówka, którą masz przed GWC. Jakim strumieniem wentylujesz? Może przy małych przepływach używana jest tylko bardzo mała część żwirowca? Piaski chyba nie mają tu nic do rzeczy. Wydaje mi się, że powodem jest fakt, że masa biorąca udział w wymianie jest zaskakująco mała. Błąd w założeniach? Leci gdzieś boczkiem? Może być tak, że większość żwirowca w ogóle nie bierze udziału w wymianie. Nawet nie bardzo jest jak to sprawdzić. Jakiś dym i kamera na wyloty ze żwirowca? Tak się fajnie zapowiadało.  :sad:

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Temperatura wody wodociągowej.
Dlaczego masz mieć więcej?
Temperatura pod domem. Podobnie jak w piwnicy. Być może na początku jest więcej, ale później tak czy tak się wyrówna z otaczającym gruntem.
Tak mi się wydaje.
Byliście w np Jaskini Niedźwiedziej?
Dosyć duża, długa, z zaporami by nie wpuszczać gorącego powietrza latem.
Ty masz taką maleńką jaskinię pod domem. Zasoby się wyczerpią, tamy pootwierane i w końcu nastąpi kres.

Podaje ktoś tu na forum temperatury z GWC max-owego lub żwirowego?
Byłby jakiś odnośnik temp. gruntu do temp za GWC.
Teraz wałkuemy tylko Twój i mój GWC.
Jasiek ma rurę, więc inny typ i mieszka w rejonie wyższej temperatury gruntu.

Można wejść do tematu z DZ dla pomp woda glikol. Tam jednak DZ jest bardziej drenowane.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Teraz wymiennik Nydara pod domem. Ładuje go latem do oporu. Ile ma na koniec zimy?

DZ poziomy dla pompy ciepła. 
Liniowy i meandryczny (spiralny).
Liniowy można puszczać nitki w odległości 1 do 1,5 metra. PRzy spiralnym, jest to 5 metrów pomiędzy wykopami. Gdyby były bliżej, będą sobie "podbierać" ciepło.

Co o tym myślicie?

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Wracając do nieefektywnego wykorzystania złoża.
U mnie swego czasu czerpnia miała ograniczony przepływ powietrza. Skutkowało to ujemną temperaturą na wywiewie z GWC. Powietrze podążało najkrótszą drogą (wentylator w piwnicy).
Wystarczyło udrożnić czerpnię i temperatura nawiewu podniosła się ponad 0*C.
Jest to opisane w tym wątku w okolicach lutego 2012r  lub lutego 2013r.

----------


## nydar

> Dziwne to, bo bardziej efektywna jest rozbiegówka, którą masz przed GWC. Jakim strumieniem wentylujesz? Może przy małych przepływach używana jest tylko bardzo mała część żwirowca? Piaski chyba nie mają tu nic do rzeczy. Wydaje mi się, że powodem jest fakt, że masa biorąca udział w wymianie jest zaskakująco mała. Błąd w założeniach? Leci gdzieś boczkiem? Może być tak, że większość żwirowca w ogóle nie bierze udziału w wymianie. Nawet nie bardzo jest jak to sprawdzić. Jakiś dym i kamera na wyloty ze żwirowca? Tak się fajnie zapowiadało.


To wcale nie jest dziwne. Rozbiegówka ściąga wilgoć ,więc i energię. Żwirowiec osusza grunt w koło ,robi kołderkę z suchego gruntu -izolacji.Ogranicza przepływ energii. .

----------


## nydar

> Teraz wymiennik Nydara pod domem. Ładuje go latem do oporu. Ile ma na koniec zimy?
> 
> DZ poziomy dla pompy ciepła. 
> Liniowy i meandryczny (spiralny).
> Liniowy można puszczać nitki w odległości 1 do 1,5 metra. PRzy spiralnym, jest to 5 metrów pomiędzy wykopami. Gdyby były bliżej, będą sobie "podbierać" ciepło.
> 
> Co o tym myślicie?


Nigdy poniżej 12oC na koniec zimy i ok.20oC na jesieni.
Z tym,że nastąpiła mała komplikacja.Ładuję na dzisiaj tylko 150m3/h latem i z RSŚ . Kolektor dachowy z tytułu lenistwa szlag trafił . 
Zamarzł był bo nie dałem glikolu i rozsadziło rurki.  :mad:

----------


## nydar

> Dziś z GWC leci u mnie  6,7oC... Liczyłem,że taką temperaturę będę miał przy -15oC na zewn., a tu raptem kilka stopni na minusie. Przykrycie żwirowca domem miało spowodować wyższą temperaturę. Dziwne. Może problem w tym, że grunt na działce to praktycznie same piaski?


Pro publico wstrzymaj się jeszcze kilka dni  z nawadnianiem .Jeżeli nawadnianie w ciągu dwóch tygodni nie pomoże to jest jakiś błąd w konstrukcji jak pisze perm.

----------


## perm

> To wcale nie jest dziwne. Rozbiegówka ściąga wilgoć ,więc i energię. Żwirowiec osusza grunt w koło ,robi kołderkę z suchego gruntu -izolacji.Ogranicza przepływ energii. .


Rura z PVC ściąga wilgoć???

----------


## jasiek71

> Rura z PVC ściąga wilgoć???


Grunt dookoła rury jest wilgotny bo sama rura robi barierę i nie pozwoli na jego osuszanie a jak wiadomo wilgotniejszy lepiej przewodzi...

----------


## nydar

> Rura z PVC ściąga wilgoć???


Dziwne nie! Ale ściąga . :big grin: 
Ściąga bo zmienia temp. wokół swojego obwodu a przy blisko 100% wilgotności miedzy ziarnami gruntu obniżenie temp . nawet o ułamek stopnia to kondensacja. W żwirowcu jest odwrotnie .Wysusza a suchy piach to izolacja  .Ogranicza przepływ energii.

----------


## nydar

> Grunt dookoła rury jest wilgotny bo sama rura robi barierę i nie pozwoli na jego osuszanie a jak wiadomo wilgotniejszy lepiej przewodzi...


Pisałeś,że wentylujesz 100m3/h. Poprawiła się wilgotność w domu?

----------


## jasiek71

> Pisałeś,że wentylujesz 100m3/h. Poprawiła się wilgotność w domu?


Wilgotność na dzień dzisiejszy to 19-20% czyli wszystko w normie jak co roku...

----------


## nydar

> Wilgotność na dzień dzisiejszy to 19-20% czyli wszystko w normie jak co roku...


 :ohmy:

----------


## jasiek71

> 


Oj tam...,oj tam...
Ociepli się na zewnątrz to i wilgotność podskoczy wewnątrz...

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Wentylator 280m3/h

Start około 9:30 rano
-czerpnia -10*C
-GWC + 6*C

Po 3 godzinach
-czerpnia -9*C
-GWC

[
Fotka coś zniknęła.

----------


## Barth3z

> Dziwne to, bo bardziej efektywna jest rozbiegówka, którą masz przed GWC.


Rozbiegówka też nie jest tak efektywna jak zakładałem. Teraz po rozbiegówce mam temp. *-0,3oC*, przy *-8oC* na zewn. Co dziwnego, z GWC leci mi *6,7oC*, czyli bez zmian od wczoraj, mimo, że temperatura na zewnątrz mocno spadała. Zmieniła się tylko wilgotność, wczoraj miałem 95%, teraz mam 91%. Temp. wody wodociągowej to *6,2oC*, czyli zgadzałoby się z tłumaczeniem klaudiusza. Po prostu mam takie warunki gruntowe.




> Jakim strumieniem wentylujesz? Może przy małych przepływach używana jest tylko bardzo mała część żwirowca? Piaski chyba nie mają tu nic do rzeczy. Wydaje mi się, że powodem jest fakt, że masa biorąca udział w wymianie jest zaskakująco mała. Błąd w założeniach? Leci gdzieś boczkiem? Może być tak, że większość żwirowca w ogóle nie bierze udziału w wymianie. Nawet nie bardzo jest jak to sprawdzić. Jakiś dym i kamera na wyloty ze żwirowca? Tak się fajnie zapowiadało.


Wentyluję z prędkością ok. 200m3/h, może trochę więcej. Co do używania tylko części żwirowca to raczej nie to. Żwirowiec jest w uładzie Tichalmanna, a powietrze rozkłada się po nitkach w zależności od oporów przepływu. Całkowicie nie ustanie przepływ w żadnej nitce, chyba, że zasypało mi którąś z nitek, co jest mało prawdopodobne.




> Temperatura wody wodociągowej.
> Dlaczego masz mieć więcej?
> Temperatura pod domem. Podobnie jak w piwnicy. Być może na początku jest więcej, ale później tak czy tak się wyrówna z otaczającym gruntem.
> Tak mi się wydaje.


To jest bardzo proawdopodobne. Po prostu mam taki grunt. Dookoła same pola, a ja wybudowałem się na szczycie zbocza. Grunt wychładza się znacznie mocniej, niż pomiędzy zabudowaniami.




> Podaje ktoś tu na forum temperatury z GWC max-owego lub żwirowego?
> Byłby jakiś odnośnik temp. gruntu do temp za GWC.
> Teraz wałkuemy tylko Twój i mój GWC.
> Jasiek ma rurę, więc inny typ i mieszka w rejonie wyższej temperatury gruntu.


j-j rejestrował temperatury swojego żwirowca pod domem przez cały rok. I jak to analizowałem, to szału nie ma. jasiek ma znacznie lepsze parametry i to przy GWC poza domem.

----------


## perm

> Wentyluję z prędkością ok. 200m3/h, może trochę więcej. Co do używania tylko części żwirowca to raczej nie to. Żwirowiec jest w uładzie Tichalmanna, a powietrze rozkłada się po nitkach w zależności od oporów przepływu. *Całkowicie nie ustanie przepływ w żadnej nitce*, chyba, że zasypało mi którąś z nitek, co jest mało prawdopodobne.


Tego nie wiesz. A jaką masz temperaturę gruntu?



> To jest bardzo prawdopodobne. Po prostu mam taki grunt. Dookoła same pola, a ja wybudowałem się na szczycie zbocza. Grunt wychładza się znacznie mocniej, niż pomiędzy zabudowaniami.


Że zapytam trochę nie na temat. Co zatem  z twoim płytkim fundamentem?

----------


## Barth3z

> Tego nie wiesz.


Jak nie wiem ? Im mniejszy przepływ, tym mniejszy opór. Każdą z nitek będzie przepływało powietrze, z tym że różnymi strumieniami.




> A jaką masz temperaturę gruntu?


Przypomnę rozłożenie czujników temp.:


W miejscu gdzie nie mam GWC to na styku izolacji z pospółką mam *11,8oC* (czujnik nr 1),a metr głębiej 11,4oC (czujnik nr2). W środku żwirowca (nr  5): *+5oC*, w gruncie między nitkami żwirowca na głebokości ok. 80cm (cz. nr 3): *+6.0oC*. Na styku pospółki z izolacją, nad GWC, *6,5oC*.

Z powyższych odczytów stwierdzam, że *GWC pod domem wychładza grunt* ! Póki co muszę przyznać rację nydarowi i stwierdzić, że to nie będą straty na poziomie 1-2 piw. *GWC pod domem to głupota ...*




> Że zapytam trochę nie na temat. Co zatem  z twoim płytkim fundamentem?


No jest. A co ma być ?

----------


## nydar

> Jak nie wiem ? Im mniejszy przepływ, tym mniejszy opór. Każdą z nitek będzie przepływało powietrze, z tym że różnymi strumieniami.
> 
> 
> 
> Przypomnę rozłożenie czujników temp.:
> 
> 
> W miejscu gdzie nie mam GWC to na styku izolacji z pospółką mam *11,8oC* (czujnik nr 1),a metr głębiej 11,4oC (czujnik nr2). W środku żwirowca (nr  5): *+5oC*, w gruncie między nitkami żwirowca na głebokości ok. 80cm (cz. nr 3): *+6.0oC*. Na styku pospółki z izolacją, nad GWC, *6,5oC*.
> 
> ...


Dobrze mi się rok zaczyna :big grin:

----------


## jasiek71

Ewidentnie widać że grunt dookoła wymiennika robi za izolator a kamienie w samym wymiennik się wychodziły i nie mają się jak zregenerować...
Ten odcinek rurowy przed budynkiem to na jakiej głębokości jest zakopany...?

Mój wymiennik jest w krztałcie wężownicy i zakopany jest na głębokości 2,7 - 2,3m, te obecne temperatury to efekt bardzo intensywnego używania w lecie...( według obiegowej opinii nie da się nic z magazynować w gruncie ale moje kilkuletnie obserwacje pokazują zupełnie coś innego...)

----------


## Tomek B..

> Mój wymiennik jest w krztałcie wężownicy i zakopany jest na głębokości 2,7 - 2,3m, te obecne temperatury to efekt bardzo intensywnego używania w lecie...( według obiegowej opinii nie da się nic z magazynować w gruncie ale moje kilkuletnie obserwacje pokazują zupełnie coś innego...)


Także to zauważyłem, szczególnie w tym roku po pracy klimakonwektora.
Zastanawiam się jeszcze nad układem z chłodnico-nagrzewnicą na wywiewie wentylacji, aby to ciepło wracało do wymiennika gruntowego.

----------


## Barth3z

> Ewidentnie widać że grunt dookoła wymiennika robi za izolator a kamienie w samym wymiennik się wychodziły i nie mają się jak zregenerować...
> Ten odcinek rurowy przed budynkiem to na jakiej głębokości jest zakopany...?


Mam 30 metrów rozbiegówki fi 200m na głebokości ok. 2,2-2,5m. Temperatura ppo tym odcinku podniosła mi się z -8oC do -0,5oC. Marnie ...




> Mój wymiennik jest w krztałcie wężownicy i zakopany jest na głębokości 2,7 - 2,3m, te obecne temperatury to efekt bardzo intensywnego używania w lecie...( według obiegowej opinii nie da się nic z magazynować w gruncie ale moje kilkuletnie obserwacje pokazują zupełnie coś innego...)


Używałem w lecie i wtedy byłem bardzo zadowolony, bo maksymalną temperaturę jaką miałem z GWC to 16oC. Możliwe, że jest tak jak mówisz, czyli grunt piaszczysty, wysuszony i nie ma napływu energii. Wstrzymuję się jeszcze z nawilżaniem złoża. Chcę sprawdzić jak to dalej będzie wyglądało.

----------


## perm

> Jak nie wiem ? Im mniejszy przepływ, tym mniejszy opór. Każdą z nitek będzie przepływało powietrze, z tym że różnymi strumieniami.


Teoretycznie. Jakoś nie chce mi się wierzyć, by twój GWC o sporej w końcu pojemności inaczej zachowywał się w lecie a inaczej w zimie. W lecie się sprawdzał, powinien też w zimie. Chyba, że znaczenie ma czas budowy. Na twoim miejscu sprawdziłbym jakoś czy wszystkie nitki "ciągną".



> Z powyższych odczytów stwierdzam, że *GWC pod domem wychładza grunt* *!*


A to akurat jest oczywiste ale z tą głupotą poczekaj. Może coś jest nie tak?



> No jest. A co ma być ?


Grunt ma niższą temperaturę, bo górka. Wysadziny?

----------


## nydar

Barth .Nie wpadał bym w rozczarowanie. Zamieszkasz,zacznie się przepływ energii z góry .Zmniejszysz zimą przepływ do 25 m3/h/osobę i nie będzie najgorzej. 
Zastanowił bym się za to nad sztucznym  nawilżaniem .
Ja wyszedłem z założenia,że  jak najdalej wilgoć od fundamentów. Nawet odpływ z rynien  dałem do studni chłonnych ok.10m od fundamentu. Robiłem to, zakładając,że wilgotny piach to przewodzący piach a chciałem mieć suchy by był częścią izolacji .
Wracając do nawilżania. Intuicja mi podpowiada,że takie praktyki w środowisku gdzie była łopata  nie jest dobrym pomysłem .Wody używa się do zagęszczania gruntu .Ty masz grunt sztucznie ubity i nie wiadomo jak dobrze,do tego przestrzenie z większym granulatem i pustkami powietrznymi . Na twoim miejscu popytał bym fachowca (tylko jakiego?).Nie szukał bym rad na forum bo z tych rad masz tego żwirowca.

----------


## jasiek71

> Mam 30 metrów rozbiegówki fi 200m na głebokości ok. 2,2-2,5m. Temperatura ppo tym odcinku podniosła mi się z -8oC do -0,5oC. Marnie ...


W tej chwili mam na zewnątrz -14,7* a z wymiennika wylata 9,6* przy non stop 100m3/h
Wszystkie termometry kalibrowane i pokazują z dokładnością 0,1*





> Używałem w lecie i wtedy byłem bardzo zadowolony, bo maksymalną temperaturę jaką miałem z GWC to 16oC. Możliwe, że jest tak jak mówisz, czyli grunt piaszczysty, wysuszony i nie ma napływu energii. Wstrzymuję się jeszcze z nawilżaniem złoża. Chcę sprawdzić jak to dalej będzie wyglądało.


Wymiennik robiłeś w okresie chłodnego gruntu więc i temperatury niskie w lecie , parowanie wody w wymienniki też pewnie trochę przyczyniło się do obniżenia temperatury powietrza nawiewanego...
Robiłem takie eksperymenty nalewając trochę wody do rury, przez jakiś czas utrzymywała się niższa o kilka dziesiątych stopnia temp nawiewu...
W wymienniku żwirowym jest zupełnie inna skala parowania więc i efekt chłodzenia większy...

----------


## qubic

> Z powyższych odczytów stwierdzam, że *GWC pod domem wychładza grunt* ! Póki co muszę przyznać rację nydarowi i stwierdzić, że to nie będą straty na poziomie 1-2 piw. *GWC pod domem to głupota ...*


respect

----------


## klaudiusz_x

90m3/h
 -14*C za GWC +6*C

----------


## nydar

> 90m3/h
>  -14*C za GWC +6*C


Jak byś dał radę jeszcze podać wilgotność przed i za GWC.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Jak byś dał radę jeszcze podać wilgotność przed i za GWC.


Masz fotkę z wczoraj.
Za GWC 88-91%.
Przed?
Miernik mi zamarznie.
Zresztą, teraz jest już znacznie cieplej.

Tylko coś zdjęcie mi znika.



> Wentylator 280m3/h
> 
> Start około 9:30 rano
> -czerpnia -10*C
> -GWC + 6*C
> 
> Po 3 godzinach
> -czerpnia -9*C
> -GWC
> ...

----------


## nydar

Jak by nie patrzył 1,5 szklanki wody na godzinę. Beczka w miesiącu . Grunt nadąży dostarczać? Uzupełniać,czy nie? Ot dylemat. 
Beczka wody/m-c  pod fundament (o ile tam GWC) nie zaszkodzi aby konstrukcji ? Ciekawe?

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Mój jest metr od ściany piwnicy na zewnątrz domu.A jeśli ktoś mieszka na podmokłym terenie?
Albo o bardzo zmiennych warunkach wodnych?

----------


## nydar

> Mój jest metr od ściany piwnicy na zewnątrz domu.A jeśli ktoś mieszka na podmokłym terenie?
> Albo o bardzo zmiennych warunkach wodnych?


Wiem. Urabiam Bartha :big grin:

----------


## Barth3z

> Teoretycznie. Jakoś nie chce mi się wierzyć, by twój GWC o sporej w końcu pojemności inaczej zachowywał się w lecie a inaczej w zimie. W lecie się sprawdzał, powinien też w zimie. Chyba, że znaczenie ma czas budowy. Na twoim miejscu sprawdziłbym jakoś czy wszystkie nitki "ciągną".
> [/B]A to akurat jest oczywiste ale z tą głupotą poczekaj. Może coś jest nie tak?


Gdybym zakopał więcej czujników - po jednym na nitkę - to wiedziałbym czy ciągną wszystkie nitki. Teraz ciężko będzie to sprawdzić.




> Grunt ma niższą temperaturę, bo górka. Wysadziny?


Pisałem, że mam na działce same piaski, czyli grunt niewysadzinowy.




> Barth .Nie wpadał bym w rozczarowanie. Zamieszkasz,zacznie się przepływ energii z góry .Zmniejszysz zimą przepływ do 25 m3/h/osobę i nie będzie najgorzej.


Ten napływ energii z góry nic nie zmieni. Co z tego, że będę miał wyższą temperaturę nawiewu z GWC ? I tak później będzie reku. Chodzi mi o działanie samego GWC pod domem. Mamy wątek z ponad 7,5 tys. postów w którym wszyscy teoretyzują, budują GWC pod domem, a nikt do tej pory nie raczył tego zbadać ?! A może raczył, tylko teraz boi przyznać się do błędu ?




> Zastanowił bym się za to nad sztucznym  nawilżaniem .
> Ja wyszedłem z założenia,że  jak najdalej wilgoć od fundamentów. Nawet odpływ z rynien  dałem do studni chłonnych ok.10m od fundamentu. Robiłem to, zakładając,że wilgotny piach to przewodzący piach a chciałem mieć suchy by był częścią izolacji .
> Wracając do nawilżania. Intuicja mi podpowiada,że takie praktyki w środowisku gdzie była łopata  nie jest dobrym pomysłem .Wody używa się do zagęszczania gruntu .Ty masz grunt sztucznie ubity i nie wiadomo jak dobrze,do tego przestrzenie z większym granulatem i pustkami powietrznymi . Na twoim miejscu popytał bym fachowca (tylko jakiego?).Nie szukał bym rad na forum bo z tych rad masz tego żwirowca.


Nie sądzę, żeby nawilżanie było problemem. Raczej "nie nawilżanie". Chodzi o to, że suchy piach jest bardzo sypki i wystarczy malutka dziurka, żeby piach zaczął się zsypywać jak w klepsydrze. Wtedy może zrobić się lej pod podłogą.




> W tej chwili mam na zewnątrz -14,7* a z wymiennika wylata 9,6* przy non stop 100m3/h
> Wszystkie termometry kalibrowane i pokazują z dokładnością 0,1*


Zazdroszczę. Jak się wkurzę to rozbuduję rozbiegówkę o kolejne nitki rury PVC i zrobię z nich układ Tichelmanna, bo szkoda wprowadzać pod dom tak zimne powietrze (dziś po rozbiegówce miałem już *-2oC* !).

Dziś w nocy była najniższa temp. tej zimy - ok. -13oC. Z GWC leci już tylko *5,8oC*, a wilgotność nawiewanego powietrza spadła do 81%. Grunt mocno się wysusza.




> Wiem. Urabiam Bartha


Nie kopie się leżącego  :smile:

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Gdybym zakopał więcej czujników - po jednym na nitkę - to wiedziałbym czy ciągną wszystkie nitki. Teraz ciężko będzie to sprawdzić.


To zakopaj teraz, albo wprowadz przez czerpnie lub od strony domu.








> Ten napływ energii z góry nic nie zmieni. Co z tego, że będę miał wyższą temperaturę nawiewu z GWC ? I tak później będzie reku. Chodzi mi o działanie samego GWC pod domem. Mamy wątek z ponad 7,5 tys. postów w którym wszyscy teoretyzują, budują GWC pod domem, a nikt do tej pory nie raczył tego zbadać ?! A może raczył, tylko *teraz boi przyznać się do błędu* ?


Pisałem tak samo o moim max-owcu.
Nic się nie zmieniło. 





> Dziś w nocy była najniższa temp. tej zimy - ok. -13oC. Z GWC leci już tylko *5,8oC*, a wilgotność nawiewanego powietrza spadła do 81%. Grunt mocno się wysusza.


Zejdzie Ci do 3 lub nawet 2 na plusie, jeśli zima się przeciągnie
Poszukaj moich postów (znów to piszę). Opisywałem niskie temperatury za moim GWC zimą.
Teraz widzę, że startowa jest znacznie wyższa od tej z początku 2012 i 2013r.
Warunki masz chyba zbliżone do moich.

----------


## Barth3z

Wyniki z dziś:

Temp. na zewn.: *-12oC* (najniższa tej zimy).
Z GWC leci już tylko *5,8oC* ! przy wilgotności *81%*. Z tego wynika, że GWC się wysusza i spada również jego sprawność.
Temp. po rozbiegówce *-2oC* !

I jakby nie patrzył, to stwierdzić można jedno: GWC pod domem wychładza grunt. 

A może mój GWC jest jeszcze za mały ?  :smile: . Może, aby taki GWC mógł pracować non stop ze strumieniem powietrza 200m3/h i nadążął się regenerować to należałoby go rozłożyć na całej powierzchni domu ? Ale w takim przypadku to już nie będzie opłacalne... A może wystarczy przerobić rozbiegówkę na układ Tichelmana. Wystarczyłoby dołożyć kilka nitek. To zdecydowanie poprawi parametry temperaturowe, jak również zmniejszy opory całego układu (to przydatne raczej w lecie).

----------


## Barth3z

> To zakopaj teraz, albo wprowadz przez czerpnie lub od strony domu.


Do tego celu potrzebowałbym chyba jakiś mini łazik marsjański  :smile: 




> Pisałem tak samo o moim max-owcu.
> Nic się nie zmieniło.


Chyba jesteśmy ewenementem w tym wątku. Przecież takie info, szczególnie te o popełnionych błędach są bardzo pomocne.




> Zejdzie Ci do 3 lub nawet 2 na plusie.
> Poszukaj moich postów (znów to piszę). Opisywałem niskie temperatury za moim GWC zimą.
> Teraz widzę, że startowa jest znacznie wyższa od tej z początku 2012 i 2013r.
> Warunki masz chyba zbliżone do moich.


Tylko, że twoje GWC jest całkiem inne. Nie dość, że MAXowiec, to jeszcze osadzony poza domem. Przykrycie żwirowca domem miało symulować warunki temperaturowe jakie panują na 5-6metrach, czyli uzyskiwać stabilne przynajmniej te +8oC. Sądziłem, że zbudowałem duży GWC, i nie będzie problemów z jego ciągłą pracą, że napływ energii będzie szybszy niż strumień powietrza może wyciągnąć. A tu dupa ...

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Obserwuj temperaturę wody z wodociągu.
U mnie z tego co pamiętam, w studni zimą miałem tylko 3*C.
Wodociągowej nie pamiętam. Jest to tu na forum.

Łazika mam dostosowanego do mojego GWC.
Pewnie dałoby radę zrobić takiego z chwytakiem do pociągnięcia czujnika na kabelku.
Problemem jest go tymczasowe "przyklejenie".
Powracający łazik mógłby ciągnąć go własnym zasilającym kablem do punku wejścia.

----------


## nydar

Nie kopie się leżącego . Ot. wymyślił. Jestem nielicznym ,który trzyma za ciebie kciuki .Szacun za podanie prawdy. 
Dziwię się jedynie ,że twórca tematu ,twierdzący że  GWC pod domem to nie problem , zamilkł był.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Na jakiej głębokości utrzymuje się stała średnioroczna temperatura?

Mój GWC podciąga kapilarnie.
Jeśli jest woda, to pustaki są mokre.
Widać to na jednym z filmików.

----------


## nydar

Poniżej 7-mego metra. 
Generalnie każda różnica temp. na in minus ,,podciąga" wodę.W tym tkwi moc GWC.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Poniżej 7-mego metra. 
> Generalnie każda różnica temp. na in minus ,,podciąga" wodę.W tym tkwi moc GWC.


Mój nie pracował, stał w wodzie.
7 metrów?
Można potraktować to także jako odległość od granicy ocieplenia od góry?
Czyli układamy izolację od góry na odległość minimum 7 metrów od brzegu GWC.
Jeśli będzie mniej, to ciągnie z ośrodka położonego poniżej tej granicy?
Oczywiście grunt to grunt, mogą wystąpić zależności wynikające z tego co wyżej i poniżej.

----------


## nydar

Zauważ,że zmienia się w przedziale 0-4m . Izolowanie ograniczy dopływ energii z góry. Góra jest podstawowym dostarczycielem energii. To co idzie z jądra ziemi to ledwie żarówka na 100m2.Czyli nic.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

To skąd przekonanie, że izolacja od góry jest pożądana?

----------


## nydar

Leśne dziadki tak powiedziały czy może jaki szaman . Kto to wie. Prawda jest taka,że temp. gruntu najbardziej się zmienia do 4-tego metra a ta zmiana wynika tylko z oddziaływania słońca i deszczu.  Można izolować płytko bo z boków najdzie ciepło ,ale czy to ma sens ekonomiczny?

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Leśne dziadki tak powiedziały czy może jaki szaman . Kto to wie. Prawda jest taka,że temp. gruntu najbardziej się zmienia do 4-tego metra a ta zmiana wynika tylko z oddziaływania słońca i deszczu.  Można izolować płytko bo z boków najdzie ciepło ,ale czy to ma sens ekonomiczny?


Wejdzie ciepłe i zimne, rozumiem  :big tongue: 

Chłopaki od DZ pod pompy zrozumieli to dawno  :big tongue: 
Czyt. meandryczny i liniowy kolektor.
Nie znam się, nie uczyli mnie tego, albo byłem na wagarach  :big tongue:

----------


## nydar

DZ od pompy ciepła to inne moce i inne problemy . Przy GWC też inne. Chodzi o to by zimne spowolnić

----------


## Barth3z

> Obserwuj temperaturę wody z wodociągu.
> U mnie z tego co pamiętam, w studni zimą miałem tylko 3*C.
> Wodociągowej nie pamiętam. Jest to tu na forum.


Jutro pomierzę temp. wody.




> Łazika mam dostosowanego do mojego GWC.
> Pewnie dałoby radę zrobić takiego z chwytakiem do pociągnięcia czujnika na kabelku.
> Problemem jest go tymczasowe "przyklejenie".
> Powracający łazik mógłby ciągnąć go własnym zasilającym kablem do punku wejścia.


Nie będzie łatwo, ponieważ rury w żwirowcu są ponacinane w ten sposób:





> Nie kopie się leżącego . Ot. wymyślił. Jestem nielicznym ,który trzyma za ciebie kciuki .Szacun za podanie prawdy. 
> Dziwię się jedynie ,że twórca tematu ,twierdzący że  GWC pod domem to nie problem , zamilkł był.


Może czeka na więcej danych. Będę podawał na bieżąco.




> Zauważ,że zmienia się w przedziale 0-4m . Izolowanie ograniczy dopływ energii z góry. Góra jest podstawowym dostarczycielem energii. To co idzie z jądra ziemi to ledwie żarówka na 100m2.Czyli nic.


Energia do żwirowca dociera bokami. Przecież żwirowiec nie jest zakopany 100 metrów pod ziemią i odizolowany próżnią od reszty gruntu. To tak jakbyś oczekiwał, że woda pod kajakiem będzie chłodniejsza od tej obok kajaka.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Przykrycie żwirowca domem miało *symulować warunki temperaturowe jakie panują na 5-6metrach,* czyli uzyskiwać stabilne przynajmniej te +8oC. Sądziłem, że zbudowałem duży GWC, i nie będzie problemów z jego ciągłą pracą, że napływ energii będzie szybszy niż strumień powietrza może wyciągnąć. A tu dupa ...








> Energia do żwirowca dociera bokami. Przecież żwirowiec nie jest zakopany 100 metrów pod ziemią i odizolowany próżnią od reszty gruntu. To tak jakbyś oczekiwał, że *woda pod kajakiem będzie chłodniejsza od tej obok kajaka*.


Non stop o tym piszę  :smile:  Czyli o odziaływaniu pobliskiego gruntu na przykładzie DZ liniowego i spiralnego. Różnicy w drenowaniu i odległości z jakiej ściągają ciepło.

----------


## Wirnick

Jak udowodnić, że ciepło w GWC pochodzi od Ziemi? Poczekajmy na okrycie górki Bartka śniegiem. Wtedy sprawdzimy jak zachowuje się igloo - o ziemiankach  nie wspomnę, bo to takie przedpotopowe.

----------


## qubic

> Chyba jesteśmy ewenementem w tym wątku. Przecież takie info, szczególnie te o popełnionych błędach są bardzo pomocne.


takie informacje to "sól ziemi" tego forum a nie opowieści "dziwnej treści". 
osobiście też staram się podawać rzetelne informacje(np.o PC Jula) w miarę swoich możliwości bo to tworzy wartość forum.

----------


## karolek75

Pare słów o moim GWC. Niestety dane niekompletne, bo nie mam pomiaru z nitki za RSS, ktora idzie pod domem. 2x24m fi 160 + 10m fi200 bypass-u pod garażem. W tej chwili na wejsciu -10, do domu wchodzi +7.2. Ok 150m3/h.

----------


## karolek75

Zaniedbalem temat filtra na czeprni GWC. Zalozony w lipcu-sierpniu. Dzisiaj zmienilem. Wedzarnia.

----------


## Barth3z

> Non stop o tym piszę  Czyli o odziaływaniu pobliskiego gruntu na przykładzie DZ liniowego i spiralnego. Różnicy w drenowaniu i odległości z jakiej ściągają ciepło.


Z tym, że mój żwirowiec jest pod domem i zaczyna się ok. 1metra od fundamentów. Do tego mam jeszcze opaskę z proszku od pigeona na ok. 1,5 metra szerokości. Doliczając szerokość ściany fundamentowej to wychodzi prawie 3 metry opaski wykraczającej poza obrys GWC. To powinno dość skutecznie ograniczać wypyw energii z pod domu. W moim przypadku ewidentnie widać, że powietrze wychładza grunt, bo tam gdzie nie mam GWC pospółka ma temp. 11,5oC.




> Jak udowodnić, że ciepło w GWC pochodzi od Ziemi? Poczekajmy na okrycie górki Bartka śniegiem. Wtedy sprawdzimy jak zachowuje się igloo - o ziemiankach  nie wspomnę, bo to takie przedpotopowe.


Trochę śniegu spadło, ale jest już cieplej.

Wyniki z dziś:
Temp. z GWC *5,5oC*, wilgotnośc *79%*, ale po rozbiegówce już tylko *-0,3oC* (wczoraj było -2oC).
Temp. wody wodociągowej *5,9oC*

----------


## Barth3z

> Pare słów o moim GWC. Niestety dane niekompletne, bo nie mam pomiaru z nitki za RSS, ktora idzie pod domem. 2x24m fi 160 + 10m fi200 bypass-u pod garażem. W tej chwili na wejsciu -10, do domu wchodzi +7.2. Ok 150m3/h.


Od kiedy pracuje ? I czy pracuje non stop ?




> Zaniedbalem temat filtra na czeprni GWC. Zalozony w lipcu-sierpniu. Dzisiaj zmienilem. Wedzarnia.


Ja miałem podobny po niespełna miesiącu  :wink:

----------


## karolek75

Pracuje non stop od kwietnia. Do pazdziernika na jakieś 400m3/h.

----------


## karolek75

Dodatkowa istotna informacja o GWC:  w październiku nad GWC jakies 50 cm poniżej poziomu terenu zakopałem odpady styropianowe w postaci resztek płyt na szerokości 2-2,5 m. Nitki są od siebie oddzielone na 1m i zakopane na głębokości min 1,3m przy czerpn i dalej w dół. Ewentualne skropliny latem będę odpompowywal bo teren mam gliniasty wiec studnia chłonna nie wchodzi w grę.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Trochę się ociepliło.
Temperatura u mnie w piwnicy od razu poszła w górę.

----------


## scruffty

Panowie i Panie, takie pytanie :smile: 

Mam dom z wentylacją grawitacyjną (wiadomo ma swoje wady). Jako, że będę musiał i tak przywieźć tak ze 4 samochody ziemi na podrównanie działki pomyślałem o takim rozwiązaniu: ziemię wziąć z ogródka przez wykopanie sporej dziury , dziurę wyłożyć geowłókniną i zrobić żwirowca od góry przysypanego też ziemią. Tego żwirowca podłączyć przez spiżarkę do domu (taki nadmuch w spiżarce, wymuszony wentylatorkiem).  W przyszłości jakbym zdecydował się na zmianę wentylacji żwirowiec zostałby na podgrzewanie reku. Tym samym zmieniłbym wentylację na nadciśnieniową i zyskał kilka stopni wchodzącego powietrza.
Tylko czy ma to uzasadnienie ekonomiczne i będzie działać jak myślę, że będzie działać?

----------


## matkor

> Tego żwirowca podłączyć przez spiżarkę do domu (taki nadmuch w spiżarce, wymuszony wentylatorkiem).


Wentylatorek to raczej opcjonalnie. Mi żwirowiec na wlocie fi200 do domu, gasi zapalniczke 20cm do końca rury, a czasem kręci łopatkami wentylatorka który włożyłem z podobnym zamysłem. Dom nieogrzewany, tylko z dwoma kanałami wentylacyjnymi.

----------


## Barth3z

Chłopaki, nie wiem co jest grane. Dziś temperatura na zewnątrz raptem *-4oC*, a z temp. z GWC dalej spada. Dziś było *5,3oC* i 81% wilgotności ...

----------


## nydar

> Chłopaki, nie wiem co jest grane. Dziś temperatura na zewnątrz raptem *-4oC*, a z temp. z GWC dalej spada. Dziś było *5,3oC* i 81% wilgotności ...


Inercja.

----------


## nydar

> Pare słów o moim GWC. Niestety dane niekompletne, bo nie mam pomiaru z nitki za RSS, ktora idzie pod domem. 2x24m fi 160 + 10m fi200 bypass-u pod garażem. W tej chwili na wejsciu -10, do domu wchodzi +7.2. Ok 150m3/h.


Po RSŚ 7,2oC  Coś mało.

----------


## Barth3z

> Inercja.


OK, zatem czekamy dalej.

----------


## karolek75

> Po RSŚ 7,2oC  Coś mało.


To po bypassie. RSS nie opomiarowany jeszcze. Po zamknieciu bypassa nadal jakis ruch powietrza w nim jest bo przepustnica nie jest szczelna temperatura na bypassie skoczyla do 8,9o C

----------


## nydar

> OK, zatem czekamy dalej.


W rurowcu rozkład temp. przypomina lejek a w nim rurka. W mrozy rozszerzona część jest przy czerpni ,potem wraz z wzrostem temp. zamienia się w rurę w rurze ,by w końcu się odwrócić . Proces długotrwały bo duża masa. Choć w tym roku zapowiada się na niezbyt długą mroźną zimę i obym miał rację.
Sam jestem ciekaw czy to jest min. u Ciebie  czy jeszcze będzie spadać . Od środy wzrost temp.

----------


## nydar

> To po bypassie. RSS nie opomiarowany jeszcze. Po zamknieciu bypassa nadal jakis ruch powietrza w nim jest bo przepustnica nie jest szczelna temperatura na bypassie skoczyla do 8,9o C


Fundamenty robiłeś na wiosnę. Myślę,że zamknąłeś sporą ilość chłodu w obrębie.

----------


## Barth3z

> W rurowcu rozkład temp. przypomina lejek a w nim rurka. W mrozy rozszerzona część jest przy czerpni ,potem wraz z wzrostem temp. zamienia się w rurę w rurze ,by w końcu się odwrócić . Proces długotrwały bo duża masa. Choć w tym roku zapowiada się na niezbyt długą mroźną zimę i obym miał rację.
> Sam jestem ciekaw czy to jest min. u Ciebie  czy jeszcze będzie spadać . Od środy wzrost temp.


Już teraz mam dość dużą wiedzę. Jedna doba temperatur na poziomie -12oC i z GWC nici. Co to za GWC ... Żenada. A co dopiero z tymi co mają MAX'owce zaraz pod izolacją podłogi i to bez rozbiegówki ? Współczuję ..

----------


## karolek75

> Fundamenty robiłeś na wiosnę. Myślę,że zamknąłeś sporą ilość chłodu w obrębie.


błąd. W sierpniu 2014.

edit:

poza tym caly czas mowimy o GWC poza obrebem i max 10m fi 200 pod niegrzanym garazem.

----------


## nydar

> błąd. W sierpniu 2014.
> 
> edit:
> 
> poza tym caly czas mowimy o GWC poza obrebem i max 10m fi 200 pod niegrzanym garazem.


Fakt. Skleroza. 
Zrozumiałem ,że masz tą temp. po 50m GWC i RSŚ.

----------


## karolek75

Te 50m to miniT 2x24

----------


## Barth3z

Po moich doświadczeniach mogę Ci podpowiedzieć, że przydałaby Ci się jeszcze jedna nitka do tego układu. Zmniejszysz opory instalacji i zwiększysz efektywność.

----------


## surgi22

> Wilgotność na dzień dzisiejszy to 19-20% czyli wszystko w normie jak co roku...


Masz w domu 20% wilgotność ??? Toż to durszlak ? Od 3 sezonów w zimie w największe mrozy nie mam mniej niż 40%. 
Ps. przy 20% to po nocy w nosie i ustach Sahara  :sad:

----------


## surgi22

> Jak nie wiem ? Im mniejszy przepływ, tym mniejszy opór. Każdą z nitek będzie przepływało powietrze, z tym że różnymi strumieniami.
> 
> 
> 
> Przypomnę rozłożenie czujników temp.:
> 
> 
> W miejscu gdzie nie mam GWC to na styku izolacji z pospółką mam *11,8oC* (czujnik nr 1),a metr głębiej 11,4oC (czujnik nr2). W środku żwirowca (nr  5): *+5oC*, w gruncie między nitkami żwirowca na głebokości ok. 80cm (cz. nr 3): *+6.0oC*. Na styku pospółki z izolacją, nad GWC, *6,5oC*.
> 
> ...


Zyski z GWC zlokalizowanego pod domem pochodzą ze strat domu przez podłogę i otoczenia, . Poprzez ograniczenie możliwości regeneracji GWC ( izolacja GWC od   słońca i deszczu - czyli niezbędnych do regeneracji czynników ) dochodzi do wychładzania gruntu pod domem, co dodatkowo zwiększa te straty - czyli wąż zjada swój własny ogon  :wink:

----------


## Barth3z

> Zyski z GWC zlokalizowanego pod domem pochodzą ze strat domu przez podłogę i otoczenia, . Poprzez ograniczenie możliwości regeneracji GWC ( izolacja GWC od   słońca i deszczu - czyli niezbędnych do regeneracji czynników ) dochodzi do wychładzania gruntu pod domem, co dodatkowo zwiększa te straty - czyli wąż zjada swój własny ogon


To jest slogan powtarzany przez wielu, bez zgłębienia tematu. Sądzisz, że miałbym wyższe temperatury, gdyby tam sam żwirowiec znajdował się metr pod ziemią na otwartym terenie i bez żadnej izolacji od góry ? Nie sądzę.

GWC regeneruje się ciepłem "z dołu". Ciągnie ciepło, które zostało z akumulowane w gruncie w okresie letnim. Izolacja od góry w tym przypadku tylko pomaga, ponieważ nie wychładza żwirowca od góry. Żwirowiec czerpie w otoczenia i niższych pokładów. Spójrz na ten wykres:

Widzisz te przesunięcie fazowe dla 1m wzgledem 4m ? Izolacja nad GWC symuluje jego głębsze posadowienie.

----------


## surgi22

Sorki ale piszesz głupoty. Twoje własne obserwacje przeczą temu co piszesz.  Odcinając GWC od wody ( znacznie ogrniaczając jej ilość) która jest najważniejszym nośnikiem energii w gruncie zmniejszyłeś a nie zwiększyłeś zdolność do regeneracji  GWC.

----------


## surgi22

PS. suchy żwirowiec ,,nie działa '' . Powietrze jest wielokrotnie gorszym nośnikiem energii niż woda - byłes w saunie gdzie było 100C i wyszedłeś żywy ? powtórz to z balią wody o 100C - opisz wrażenia - jak będziesz w stanie.

----------


## Barth3z

> Sorki ale piszesz głupoty. Twoje własne obserwacje przeczą temu co piszesz.  Odcinając GWC od wody ( znacznie ogrniaczając jej ilość) która jest najważniejszym nośnikiem energii w gruncie zmniejszyłeś a nie zwikeszyłeś zdolność do regeneracji  GWC.


Zauważ, że wysuszyłem żwirowca w okresie mrozów. Sądzisz, że gdyby był na zewnątrz nie wysuszyłbym go? Skąd zatem miałby wodę, jak deszczów nie było a temperatura nie rośnie powyżej 0oC ?

I jeszcze raz zapytam. Czy żwirowiec bez izolacji od góry ulokowany metr pod ziemią miałby taką temperaturę jaką ja osiągam, nawet na wysuszonym gruncie ?

surgi22, ja piszę o tym, że taki żwirowiec ulokowany pod domem to błąd, co nie oznacza, że podważam jego zasadę działania. Uważam, że żwirowiec w każdym przypadku powinien być zaizolowany od góry - jak to opisują w każdym opracowaniu. Jest efektywność będzie wyższa, mimo, że niby nie ma od góry dostępu do promieni słonecznych i wody.

----------


## Barth3z

> PS. suchy żwirowiec ,,nie działa '' . Powietrze jest wielokrotnie gorszym nośnikiem energii niż woda - byłes w saunie gdzie było 100C i wyszedłeś żywy ? powtórz to z balią wody o 100C - opisz wrażenia - jak będziesz w stanie.


Rozróżnij sprawy o których tu piszemy. _"kajak na jeziorze w upalny dzień nie spowoduje, że pod nim woda będzie chłodniejsza"_ Tak samo dom nie stanowi ograniczenia dla naciągania energii przez żwirowca z otoczenia. Żwirowiec równie szybko osuszyłby się na zewnątrz jak i pod domem.

----------


## surgi22

> Rozróżnij sprawy o których tu piszemy. _"kajak na jeziorze w upalny dzień nie spowoduje, że pod nim woda będzie chłodniejsza"_ Tak samo dom nie stanowi ograniczenia dla naciągania energii przez żwirowca z otoczenia. Żwirowiec równie szybko osuszyłby się na zewnątrz jak i pod domem.


G .... prawda.  Jak sam napisałeś masz dom zbudowany na piaskach na górce. Stawiając dom nad żwirowym gwc wiele miesięcy temu ograniczyłeś dopływ wody do GWC. Na zewnątrz dopływ wody pochodzi nie tylko z opadów deszczu ale np .skondensownej pary wodnej w postaci rosy, szronu - w nocy poniżej 0 ,  w dzień na plusie i masz wodę w gruncie. Dopiero od kilkunastu dni mamy w ciągu całej doby ujemne temeperatury, a ty odciąleś GWC od wody wiele miesięcy temu. 
PS. porównanie do kajaka błedne - nie masz domu na barce na wodzie ( przewodnik ciepła ) lecz na górce - suche piachy ( izolator ciepła ) - i stąd takie wyniki jakie podajesz.
GWC żwirowe, maxowe i każde inne  pod domem to głupota. Sztuczne nawadnianie GWC żwirowego w zimie wodą to w/g mnie proszenie się o kłopoty ale zrobisz jak uważasz. Inni bedą mądrzejsi twoimi doświadczeniami.

----------


## qubic

> po nocy w nosie i ustach *sachara*


heh jak już to Sahara no chyba że chodziło o sacharozę to sorki

----------


## surgi22

Pełna zgoda winno być Sahara  :eek:

----------


## Barth3z

> G .... prawda.  Jak sam napisałeś masz dom zbudowany na piaskach na górce. Stawiając dom nad żwirowym gwc wiele miesięcy temu ograniczyłeś dopływ wody do GWC.


Napiszę Ci po raz trzeci - każdy żwirowiec jest izolowany od góry. W moim przypadku jest to dom, w innych, tych na zewnątrz - styro + folia. Zatem każdy żwirowiec działa podobnie - energię czerpie z dołu i boków. Czyżby podważasz zatem działanie każdego żwirowca ?




> Na zewnątrz dopływ wody pochodzi nie tylko z opadów deszczu ale np .skondensownej pary wodnej w postaci rosy, szronu - w nocy poniżej 0 ,  w dzień na plusie i masz wodę w gruncie.


Z kondensacji i ze szronu za wiele tej wody nie masz. Można liczyć w milimetrach na m2. I to zapewne na dobę. Tym nie nawilżysz żwirowca. Wysuszysz tak samo tego na zewnątrz jak i tego pod domem.  




> Dopiero od kilkunastu dni mamy w ciągu całej doby ujemne temeperatury, a ty odciąleś GWC od wody wiele miesięcy temu. 
> PS. porównanie do kajaka błedne - nie masz domu na barce na wodzie ( przewodnik ciepła ) lecz na górce - suche piachy ( izolator ciepła ) - i stąd takie wyniki jakie podajesz.



Mimo tego, żwirowiec mój nie jest odcięty od wilgoci. Deszcz przecież nie wsiąka w grunt tylko w tym miejscu gdzie pada, tylko rozpierzcha się na boki. Nawet jak sięgnie dna moich fundamentów, to piaski podciągną go kapilarnie do żwirowca.

Zresztą będzie okazja się o tym przekonać jak tylko wrócą dodatnie temperatury i deszcze.




> GWC żwirowe, maxowe i każde inne  pod domem to głupota.


Z tym się zgadzam.





> Sztuczne nawadnianie GWC żwirowego w zimie wodą to w/g mnie proszenie się o kłopoty


Rozwiń proszę.
Zauważ, że niejeden wybudował się na gruncie, gdzie ma wysokie wody gruntowe. To chyba jeszcze gorsze niż nawadniania żwirowca, tym bardziej, gdy jest ulokowany na wysokości ław fundamentowych w odległości ok. 1m. Poniżej grunt nie był ruszany od wieków, więc zarówno ówczesne deszcze padające na ten grunt, jak i teraz - nawadnianie nie ruszą go. Samo nawadnianie nie ruszy również kamieni w żwirowcu.

Bardziej obawiam się o nienawadnianie.




> ale zrobisz jak uważasz. Inni bedą mądrzejsi twoimi doświadczeniami.


Zrobię i podzielę się wynikami, nawet jak się chałupa zapadnie.
Jedni podziękują za tą informację, inni będą ze mnie szydzić. Cóż, tak bywa...

----------


## Barth3z

Temp. z mojego GWC dalej spada: 5,1oC i 86% wilg., mimo że na zewnątrz ok. -2oC do -4oC. Po rozbiegówce mam +1oC.

Mimo tego, żwirowiec wciąż nawilża przepływające powietrze.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Podawaj razem z GWC temperaturę wody z wodociągu.
Jeśli możesz, zakop czujnik termometra na głębokości rury z wodociągu.
Będzie można zobaczyć zależności.

Jutro przed południem sprawdzę u siebie zwykłym termometrem.

----------


## Barth3z

> Podawaj razem z GWC temperaturę wody z wodociągu.
> Jeśli możesz, zakop czujnik termometra na głębokości rury z wodociągu.
> Będzie można zobaczyć zależności.
> 
> Jutro przed południem sprawdzę u siebie zwykłym termometrem.


Wodociąg mam już dawno zakopany. Nie dostanę się do niego tak łatwo. Pomiar robię spuszczając ok. dwóch wiaderek wody.

----------


## surgi22

> Napiszę Ci po raz trzeci - każdy żwirowiec jest izolowany od góry. W moim przypadku jest to dom, w innych, tych na zewnątrz - styro + folia. Zatem każdy żwirowiec działa podobnie - energię czerpie z dołu i boków. Czyżby podważasz zatem działanie każdego żwirowca ?.


Podważam działanie żwirowca zlokalizowanego pod domem , gdzie izolujesz go w znaczny sposób ( zwłaszcza przy lokalizacji na górce i suchych pisakach ) od wody. 



> Z kondensacji i ze szronu za wiele tej wody nie masz. Można liczyć w milimetrach na m2. I to zapewne na dobę. Tym nie nawilżysz żwirowca. Wysuszysz tak samo tego na zewnątrz jak i tego pod domem.


Nie zgadzam się z Tobą. GWC zlokalizowany poza domem trudniej ,,wysuszyć''.





> Mimo tego, żwirowiec mój nie jest odcięty od wilgoci. Deszcz przecież nie wsiąka w grunt tylko w tym miejscu gdzie pada, tylko rozpierzcha się na boki. Nawet jak sięgnie dna moich fundamentów, to piaski podciągną go kapilarnie do żwirowca.
> 
> Zresztą będzie okazja się o tym przekonać jak tylko wrócą dodatnie temperatury i deszcze..


Myślałem że GWC zbudowałeś aby zimą  nagrzewać , a latem schładzać powietrze zaciągane do domu  a ty chcesz z niego korzystać przy pośrednich temperaturach i deszczu ? dziwne. 




> Z tym się zgadzam..


Miło.





> Rozwiń proszę.
> Zauważ, że niejeden wybudował się na gruncie, gdzie ma wysokie wody gruntowe. To chyba jeszcze gorsze niż nawadniania żwirowca, tym bardziej, gdy jest ulokowany na wysokości ław fundamentowych w odległości ok. 1m. Poniżej grunt nie był ruszany od wieków, więc zarówno ówczesne deszcze padające na ten grunt, jak i teraz - nawadnianie nie ruszą go. Samo nawadnianie nie ruszy również kamieni w żwirowcu.
> 
> Bardziej obawiam się o nienawadnianie..


No to śmiało - nawadniaj. 




> Zrobię i podzielę się wynikami, nawet jak się chałupa zapadnie.
> Jedni podziękują za tą informację, inni będą ze mnie szydzić. Cóż, tak bywa...


Taki los odkrywców.

----------


## Barth3z

> Podważam działanie żwirowca zlokalizowanego pod domem , gdzie izolujesz go w znaczny sposób ( zwłaszcza przy lokalizacji na górce i suchych pisakach ) od wody.


Rozumiem, że chodzi Ci o rozpiętość izolacji ? I to, że wilgoć/woda nie dotrze do środka żwirowca i będzie on łapać tylko bokami ?




> Nie zgadzam się z Tobą. GWC zlokalizowany poza domem trudniej ,,wysuszyć''.


To hipoteza. Ciężko ją będzie potwierdzić.
Wiele tu różnych hipotez padało i nawet dość rzetelnie popartych teorią. Niestety, nie wszystkie mają poparcie w rzeczywistości.




> Myślałem że GWC zbudowałeś aby zimą  nagrzewać , a latem schładzać powietrze zaciągane do domu  a ty chcesz z niego korzystać przy pośrednich temperaturach i deszczu ? dziwne.


Myślałem, że uda mi się ciągnąć na nim przez cały rok. Nie chce mi się budować kolejnej czerpni i sterowanie przepustnicą trójnikową. Po tych wynikach będę musiał jeszcze raz nad tym tematem pomyśleć.




> No to śmiało - nawadniaj.


Wg twojej teorii to w sumie już nawadniałem. W lecie miałem temperaturę powietrza wylatującego z GWC znacznie niższą niż pkt. rosy, więc w żwirowcu dochodziło do kondensacji.

----------


## imrahil

latem Twój GWC świetnie działa, osuszał przy okazji powietrze. żeby to dobrze działało, to miałeś spory przepływ powietrza - i tak ma być. teraz pewnie przeschnął, ale pytanie - z jaką wydajnością będziesz wentylował zimą po zamieszkaniu? 100 m3/h? teraz chyba wentylujesz mocniej?

----------


## miloszenko

Wyglada to wszystko tak, iz czym bardziej odizolujemy posadzke tym nizsze zakresy temperatur beda panowac pod domem. 

Jest gdzies optimum w izolowaniu posadzki pozwalajace wygrzac ten akumulator  pod domem przez kilka pierwszych lat. Ci w pasywnych byc moze tych 16-18 cm pod posadzka nie uzyskaja nigdy, wiec jesli chce sie miec nawiew z GWC powyzej 10 stopni w grudniu/styczniu to trzeba niestety to czyms podkarmic (jak u Nydara).

Jasiek ma wieloletnie obserwacje swojego GWC i te liczby duzo mowia jak to dziala przy srednio izolowanej posadzce.

----------


## Barth3z

> latem Twój GWC świetnie działa, osuszał przy okazji powietrze. żeby to dobrze działało, to miałeś spory przepływ powietrza - i tak ma być. teraz pewnie przeschnął, ale pytanie - z jaką wydajnością będziesz wentylował zimą po zamieszkaniu? 100 m3/h? teraz chyba wentylujesz mocniej?


Teraz wentyluję ok. 2x mocniej. Jak zainstaluję reku i obciążę nawiew kanałami to zwiększę opór całej instalacji i wydajność wentylatora spadnie. Zrobię to za ok. 2 tygodnie. Mam nadzieję, że załapię się jeszcze na jakieś mrozy, żeby wytestować GWC  :wink: 




> Wyglada to wszystko tak, iz czym bardziej odizolujemy posadzke tym nizsze zakresy temperatur beda panowac pod domem. 
> 
> Jest gdzieś optimum w izolowaniu posadzki pozwalajace wygrzac ten akumulator  pod domem przez kilka pierwszych lat. Ci w pasywnych byc moze tych 16-18 cm pod posadzka nie uzyskaja nigdy, wiec jesli chce sie miec nawiew z GWC powyzej 10 stopni w grudniu/styczniu to trzeba niestety to czyms podkarmic (jak u Nydara).


Z izolacją podłogi jest tak jak z głebokością osadzenia GWC. Im więcej izolacji, tym fluktuacje temperaturowe mają mniejszą amplitudę oraz większe przesunięcie fazowe. Obserwuję to w części domu gdzie nie mam GWC. Tam mam stabilną temperaturę na poziomie 12,5oC (w lecie) - 11,5oC (w zimie). 
GWC dałem pod dom, bo taka realizacja była tańsza, a wg teorii, że _"żyjemy w hydrosferze"_ miałem mieć ciągły napływ energii do GWC z otoczenia bez szkody dla strat przez podłogę. Jak widać, grubo się pomyliłem. Możliwe, że w dużej mierze przyczyną tego stanu jest to, że mam piaski, a te podciągają kapilarnie jedynie z max. metra, gdzie przy glinie dochodzi nawet do 15 metrów. Widać zatem, że praca GWC w dużej mierze zależy od warunków gruntowych.

Zastanawia mnie jednak to co napisał surgi, że wg niego żwirowiec poza domem będzie miał lepszy transport energii, ze względu na lepsze warunki wilgotnościowe. Ciekawe jakie parametry osiągnałby mój żwirowiec poza domem. Sądzę jednak, że nawiewałby niższą temperaturę. Widzę to po temp. wody wodociągowej (ostatnio poniżej 6oC) oraz temperaturze po 30mb "rozbiegówki".




> Jasiek ma wieloletnie obserwacje swojego GWC i te liczby duzo mowia jak to dziala przy srednio izolowanej posadzce.


Z tego co pamiętam, to jasiek nie ma GWC pod domem.

----------


## Barth3z

Dziś rano:
Na zewn. -3oC i 85% wilg., czyli 2,58g/kg wody
Z GWC: +5,1oC i 86% wilg. 4,80g/kg wody
Jak widać, energia z mojego żwirowca to nie sama temperatura.

Z tego wynika, że samo GWC przy temp. wewnątrz domu 21,5oC utrzyma mi wilgotność 30%. W zamieszkałym domu powinno być te 40%.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

U mnie bez zmian. 90m3/h
-2, +6*C.

Bart, zmierz temperaturę gruntu poza GWC, domem i wodociągiem. Na głębokości GWC i/lub na głębokości wodociągu.
Pisałem o tym wczoraj.

----------


## surgi22

> Teraz wentyluję ok. 2x mocniej. Jak zainstaluję reku i obciążę nawiew kanałami to zwiększę opór całej instalacji i wydajność wentylatora spadnie. Zrobię to za ok. 2 tygodnie. Mam nadzieję, że załapię się jeszcze na jakieś mrozy, żeby wytestować GWC 
> 
> 
> 
> Z izolacją podłogi jest tak jak z głebokością osadzenia GWC. Im więcej izolacji, tym fluktuacje temperaturowe mają mniejszą amplitudę oraz większe przesunięcie fazowe. Obserwuję to w części domu gdzie nie mam GWC. Tam mam stabilną temperaturę na poziomie 12,5oC (w lecie) - 11,5oC (w zimie). 
> GWC dałem pod dom, bo taka realizacja była tańsza, a wg teorii, że _"żyjemy w hydrosferze"_ miałem mieć ciągły napływ energii do GWC z otoczenia bez szkody dla strat przez podłogę. Jak widać, grubo się pomyliłem. Możliwe, że w dużej mierze przyczyną tego stanu jest to, że mam piaski, a te podciągają kapilarnie jedynie z max. metra, gdzie przy glinie dochodzi nawet do 15 metrów. Widać zatem, że praca GWC w dużej mierze zależy od warunków gruntowych.
> 
> Zastanawia mnie jednak to co napisał surgi, że wg niego żwirowiec poza domem będzie miał lepszy transport energii, ze względu na lepsze warunki wilgotnościowe. Ciekawe jakie parametry osiągnałby mój żwirowiec poza domem. Sądzę jednak, że nawiewałby niższą temperaturę. Widzę to po temp. wody wodociągowej (ostatnio poniżej 6oC) oraz temperaturze po 30mb "rozbiegówki".
> 
> ...


Sorki Barth ale budując GWC nie wiedziałeś że masz suche piaski ( na górce ) pod domem a nie mokrą glinę ?? Powtórzę jeszcze raz - lokalizując GWC pod domem utrudniłeś bardzo znacznie jego regenerację a dodatkowo co sam podałeś zwiększasz dT pomiędzy gruntem pod a podłogą . To se ne podari  :no:

----------


## nydar

> Dziś rano:
> Na zewn. -3oC i 85% wilg., czyli 2,58g/kg wody
> Z GWC: +5,1oC i 86% wilg. 4,80g/kg wody
> Jak widać, energia z mojego żwirowca to nie sama temperatura.
> 
> Z tego wynika, że samo GWC przy temp. wewnątrz domu 21,5oC utrzyma mi wilgotność 30%. W zamieszkałym domu powinno być te 40%.


Barth głowa do góry wyrywasz co godzina  0,898kWh w tym z wilgoci pobieranej 0,347kWh.
Dla Twoich 21,5oC potrzeba drugie tyle z małym hakiem . A,że nie ma reku ze sprawnością 100%  to Ty w tej chwili masz sprawność bliską 50% .
Ile tracisz? 20-30% do rekuperatora. Ale przecież będziesz go miał. A,że pod częścią chałupy zimno, to nie wina ,,hydrosfery" bo ona jest i będzie  a pewnego specjalisty od  max-owych GWC.

----------


## nydar

> U mnie bez zmian. 90m3/h
> -2, +6*C.
> 
> Bart, zmierz temperaturę gruntu poza GWC, domem i wodociągiem. Na głębokości GWC i/lub na głębokości wodociągu.
> Pisałem o tym wczoraj.


Klaudiusz te pomiary nic nie dadzą.  GWC działa w cyklu rocznym ładowania i rozładowania energii .Stabilizacja jest po dwóch latach min.  
Co innego pobieranie energii tylko ze słońca i opadów a co innego ze słońca,opadów  i od rury na 2-uch metrach przez którą gna  latem 200-300m3 gorącego powietrza.

----------


## Barth3z

> Sorki Barth ale budując GWC nie wiedziałeś że masz suche piaski ( na górce ) pod domem a nie mokrą glinę ??


Wiedziałem, ale sądziłem, że deszcz rozpierzchnie się w gruncie na tyle szeroko, że spokojnie dotrze również do GWC. Jeszcze w sumie tego nie potwierdziłem, bo dopiero co wysuszyłem GWC, a roztopów jeszcze nie ma, choć teraz zapowiadają kilka dni na plusie.




> Powtórzę jeszcze raz - lokalizując GWC pod domem utrudniłeś bardzo znacznie jego regenerację a dodatkowo co sam podałeś zwiększasz dT pomiędzy gruntem pod a podłogą . To se ne podari


Bardziej mnie martwi to drugie ... GWC pod domem nie miał, aż tak wychładzać gruntu pod domem.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Z wczoraj:
     -2*C na zewnątrz
     6,5*C woda wodociągowea
    ponad 10*C woda ze źródełka w lesie

Co do źródełka, spadło trochę śniegu + lekkie ocieplenie w porównaniu do ostatniego badania.
Nie wiem czy badałem z tego samego. Dziś sprawdzę, czy nie ma ich więcej w tym samym miejscu.
Trochę mi się spieszyło, jednak zrobiłem zdjęcie termometru

----------


## Barth3z

> Barth głowa do góry wyrywasz co godzina  0,898kWh w tym z wilgoci pobieranej 0,347kWh.
> Dla Twoich 21,5oC potrzeba drugie tyle z małym hakiem . A,że nie ma reku ze sprawnością 100%  to Ty w tej chwili masz sprawność bliską 50% .
> Ile tracisz? 20-30% do rekuperatora. Ale przecież będziesz go miał. A,że pod częścią chałupy zimno, to nie wina ,,hydrosfery" bo ona jest i będzie  a pewnego specjalisty od  max-owych GWC.


Wczoraj wieczorem wyłączyłem nawiew GWC. Pracuje tylko wentylator wyrzucający zimne powietrze z pompy ciepła (tej przenośnej za 700zł  :wink:  ) Okazuje się, że dość dobrze zaciąga powietrze przez GWC. Widać jak unosi kartkę nad rurą z GWC:

Czy da się z tego wywnioskować jaki może być przepływ powietrza ? 

Zostawię to na kilka dni, tym bardziej, że mają być dodatnie temperatury.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> W
> Czy da się z tego wywnioskować jaki może być przepływ powietrza ?


Daj kolano, piłeczka do pingponga na nitce o odpowiedniej długości, kątomierz i masz  :smile:

----------


## Barth3z

Co Ty ode mnie wymagasz. Ja zbyt dawno maturę zdawałem  :smile:

----------


## adam_mk

Sugerujesz, ze to zadanie dla jakiego konia?
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## zibuch

Bart3z wysuszony piasek jest bardzo dobrym izolatorem (jeśli dobrze pamiętam to możesz dojść z lambdą do 0,1). Puszczając duży strumień zrobiłeś warstwę izolującą wokół swojego GWC. Wydaje mi się, że to jest powodem słabych uzysków a nie to, że masz go pod domem.
Nawadnianie tego byłoby jakimś pomysłem ale uważaj, widziałeś pewnie obsypane fundamenty gdzie grunt opada bez zagęszczania. Trzeba by dać tam małe ilości. Jakąś linię kroplującą? Tylko Ty już nie masz do niego chyba dostępu?
A może by pomyśleć jednak w Twoim przypadku o drugiej czerpni, głównie ze względu na tą wilgoć. Jak temp. spadnie poniżej np -1 to dopiero przez GWC? Przy wyższych temp. po pierwsze masz i tak więcej wody w powietrzu zewnętrznym a na temp. za reku i tak wielkiego wpływu GWC mieć nie będzie

Jeśli chcesz porządny anemometr to pisz, mogę Ci wysłać

Ja się tak zastanawiam i jeszcze coś takiego mi wpadło do głowy. Glikolowy GWC ale zamiast jednego dużego wymiennika 2 mniejsze a między nimi dysza zamgławiająca. Trzeba by tylko tak zwymiarować, żeby nie było ujemnych po pierwszym. Kombinował ktoś tak kiedyś? Ma to sens? A może tylko wymiennik i nawilżanie przed reku? Podpowie ktoś bo ja słaby w tym jestem.
W mojej poprzedniej chacie najbardziej mi doskwierało przesuszanie w zimie przy went. mechanicznej i dlatego kombinuję co z tym zrobić, a woda podchodzi za wysoko na nowej działce na żwirowca.

----------


## Barth3z

> Bart3z wysuszony piasek jest bardzo dobrym izolatorem (jeśli dobrze pamiętam to możesz dojść z lambdą do 0,1). Puszczając duży strumień zrobiłeś warstwę izolującą wokół swojego GWC. Wydaje mi się, że to jest powodem słabych uzysków a nie to, że masz go pod domem.


W pewnym stopniu tak, ale byłem przekonany, że napływ energii (w tym podciąganie kapilarne) zrównoważy jej pobór ze żwirowca. Tym bardziej, że dałem rozbiegówkę.
Sądziłem, że wysuszę jedynie warstwę pospółki nad GWC, a dolna będzie naciągać. M.in. dlatego podzieliłem żwirowca na nitki, aby zwiększyć sprawność GWC. 




> Nawadnianie tego byłoby jakimś pomysłem ale uważaj, widziałeś pewnie obsypane fundamenty gdzie grunt opada bez zagęszczania. Trzeba by dać tam małe ilości. Jakąś linię kroplującą? Tylko Ty już nie masz do niego chyba dostępu?


Dość długo pospółka leżała bez przykrycia. Przyjęła kilka opadów deszczu. Również sam dość intensywnie polałem ją podczas zagęszczania. Nie obawiam się podlewania, bardziej nadmiernego wysuszenia. Suchu piasek może się osuwać jak piasek w klepsydrze. 
Mam też linie kroplującą w postaci pętli podziurawionego PEX'a. Dziurki robiłem małym gwoździkiem w ostępach co ok. 1m.




> A może by pomyśleć jednak w Twoim przypadku o drugiej czerpni, głównie ze względu na tą wilgoć. Jak temp. spadnie poniżej np -1 to dopiero przez GWC? Przy wyższych temp. po pierwsze masz i tak więcej wody w powietrzu zewnętrznym a na temp. za reku i tak wielkiego wpływu GWC mieć nie będzie


Ale to powoduje, że potrzebuję dodatkową czerpnię oraz przepustnicę. No i sterowanie, a przed tym wzbraniam się najbardziej. Wolę rozbudować rozbiegówkę  :wink: 




> Jeśli chcesz porządny anemometr to pisz, mogę Ci wysłać


Z chęcią skorzystam, ale jak zrobię reku i uruchomię wentylację kanałami.




> Ja się tak zastanawiam i jeszcze coś takiego mi wpadło do głowy. Glikolowy GWC ale zamiast jednego dużego wymiennika 2 mniejsze a między nimi dysza zamgławiająca. Trzeba by tylko tak zwymiarować, żeby nie było ujemnych po pierwszym. Kombinował ktoś tak kiedyś? Ma to sens? A może tylko wymiennik i nawilżanie przed reku? Podpowie ktoś bo ja słaby w tym jestem.
> W mojej poprzedniej chacie najbardziej mi doskwierało przesuszanie w zimie przy went. mechanicznej i dlatego kombinuję co z tym zrobić, a woda podchodzi za wysoko na nowej działce na żwirowca.


Z nawilżaniem jest taki problem, że musisz mieć wodę zdemineralizowaną, bo inaczej będzie wytrącał się kamień.

----------


## karolek75

Zibuch, co to jest porzadny anemometr ?

----------


## adam_mk

Zamgławianie psu na buty.
Lanca parowa potrzebna.

Adam M.

----------


## surgi22

A co sądzisz Adamie o GWC żwirowym pod domem ( na górce na piasku ) - ma to sens czy niekoniecznie ?

----------


## nydar

> Zamgławianie psu na buty.
> Lanca parowa potrzebna.
> 
> Adam M.


Odparowanie. 0,7kWh/kg wody . :big grin:  
Psu na buty. 
No ale można próbować nadać temu sens. :big grin:

----------


## zibuch

> Zamgławianie psu na buty.
> Lanca parowa potrzebna.
> 
> Adam M.


dlaczego, możesz uzasadnić?




> Zibuch, co to jest porzadny anemometr ?


porządny. znaczy, taki, któremy można wierzyć  :smile:  nie taki chiński za 30zł

----------


## karolek75

> dlaczego, możesz uzasadnić?
> 
> 
> porządny. znaczy, taki, któremy można wierzyć  nie taki chiński za 30zł


Toż wlasnie pytam - co dokladnie ? Ile to kosztuje? Ew. moze rowniez zalapalbym sie na wypozyczke... bo mam chinola.

----------


## adam_mk

Porządny = atestowany miernik. Z certyfikatem.
Koło 5 setek zwykle, bo z termometrem, hygrometrem czy podobnymi.

zibuch

Napchasz mgły wodnej to wilgotność się nie podniesie.
Wilgotność to PARA zawieszona w powietrzu.
A żeby z mgły parę zrobić to chałupa MUSI jej oddać ciepło parowania, a jest DUŻE!
Systemy klimatyzacji znane są od lat.
CZEMU znowu wyważa się tu otwarte drzwi?

Adam M.

----------


## zibuch

Nie wiem, może ja nie kumam, proszę mnie naprostować. Czy naprawdę bez dostarczenia energii nie można podnieść wilgotności powietrza? 
Jak zrobimy taką mgłę, wykorzystując ciśnienie sieci, i przez taką mgłę przepuścimy powietrze to nie osiągnie ono b.dużej wilgotności? Nie wiem, ile liczbami nie będę operował, na pewno nie będzie to z 10% do 99% ale zakładam, że przy takiej mgle będzie to dużo w stosunku do potencjalnej możliwości powietrza w danej temperaturze. Jako, że nie będziemy dostarczać energii z chałupy (bo zakładamy, że to będzie np w zaizolowanym kanale) to przy tym spadnie temperatura powietrza. Czyli otrzymalibyśmy powietrze o niższej temperaturze i wyższej wilgotności, zachowując stałą entalpię?
Gdzie popełniam błąd w rozumowaniu?
Adamie, systemy klimatyzacji to też do mnie?  :ohmy: 




> Z nawilżaniem jest taki problem, że musisz mieć wodę zdemineralizowaną, bo inaczej będzie wytrącał się kamień.


Wiem. Ludzie robią takie rzeczy swoim jaszczurkom w terrarium to ja nie mogę zrobić swojej rodzinie? To nie jest chyba tak wielki koszt

Karolek - PW

----------


## rianika

Witam wszystkich, bardzo proszę o radę - czy można zaprojektować obok domu GWC żwirowy jeśli z badań geotechnicznych wynika, że poziom lustra wody to 1,4 m? Przypuszczam, że będę musiała zrezygnować ze żwirowego, jestem na etapie projektowania domu.

----------


## adam_mk

Glikolowiec lub górka do sanek dla juniora a w niej ten żwirowiec.

Adam M.

----------


## tatanka

> Witam wszystkich, bardzo proszę o radę - czy można zaprojektować obok domu GWC żwirowy jeśli z badań geotechnicznych wynika, że poziom lustra wody to 1,4 m? Przypuszczam, że będę musiała zrezygnować ze żwirowego, jestem na etapie projektowania domu.


Super warunki na PC i glikolowca.

----------


## rianika

Dziękuję bardzo za odpowiedzi. Na PC trochę za mało miejsca na działce. Z tym żwirowcem liczyłam na chociaż minimalne ekstra nawilżanie powietrza - będę musiała znaleźć jakieś inne rozwiązanie.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Dziś rano u mnie -21*C.
Niestety nie zaskoczyłem, nie byłem sprawdzić temperatury za GWC przy takim mrozie.

Byłem później.

-10*C temperatura zewnętrzna
+4*C za GWC
+5*C woda z wodociągu
+4*C woda w płytkiej studni
+8,5*C woda ze źródełka w lesie

GWC nie pracuje. Włączam tylko na czas testu.

----------


## jasiek71

U mnie z nocy -9* a z GWC 8,5*
teraz jest -4* a z wymiennika 8,4*
Rok temu tj 23,01,2015 było 8,4*

----------


## Barth3z

Ja swój GWC wyłączyłem na czas wylewek. Ale temperatury pod domem spadają - już jest poniżej 11oC.

----------


## jerzyka51

Witam
Obserwując zmiany temperatury i wilgotności w GWC  Barth3z ,a ,doszedłem do wniosku ,że chyba w moim przypadku zrobiłem błąd nie robiąc go pod domem. Długo się zastanawiałem czy zrobić go pod, domem czy obok i zdecydowałem się na to drugie. I teraz myślę ,że to chyba  był błąd. Ja mam zupełnie inne warunki pod domem niż Barth3z .U mnie woda jest na głębokości 1,7 m pod styropianem gr 40 cm . Gdybym dał swojego żwirowca tak ok 80 cm pod styropianem to byłoby dobrze. Zimą ta warstwa by ładnie się przesuszyła i przez to zmniejszały by się straty ciepła. Woda gruntowa byłaby na tyle blisko ,że żwirowiec powinien być zawsze wilgotny.
  Żwirowiec chcę wybudować tuż przed wprowadzeniem do domu. Mam dla niego miejsce ok 6 m od fundamentów .Tam zaczyna się górka i przez to może być on, na głębokości 3-3,5 m .Tylko ciągle się zastanawiam jaka musi być odległość kamieni od poziomy wód gruntowych,bym nie miał póżniej problemów.Będzie tam, również doprowadzona woda do zraszania ,ale myślę ,że przy dobrze dobranej odległości kamieni wymiennika od wody gruntowej, nie będę musiał z  tego zraszania korzystać.W promieniu 200 m nie ma, żadnych szamb ,których musiałbym się bać ,a kilometrów pół uprawnych. Poziom wód gruntowych jest stały ,mam wykopany staw w odległości ok 10 m od projektowanego wymiennika, ze stałym poziomem wody/ mam mały odpływ/ . Susza chyba też nie jest straszna, tego lata przy całkowitym braku opadów ,poziom wody obniżył  się o 2 cm. Ułożenie kamieni 0,5 m ,czy może 1 m nad poziomem wód gruntowych będzie optymalne? Dodam ,że na  poziomie 0, wód gruntowych, mam piach ,a dopiero ok 3 m niżej warstwa nieprzepuszczalna, w tej części działki.
Miłego dnia J.Korona

----------


## jasiek71

> Ja swój GWC wyłączyłem na czas wylewek. Ale temperatury pod domem spadają - już jest poniżej 11oC.


Wydaje mi się że u ciebie wystarczy drobna modyfikacja w postaci przepustnicy z obejściem na wejściu pod budynek ...
Przez całą zimę układ pracował by w tandemie z rozbiegówką a od wiosny do jesieni sam wymiennik pod chałupa ...
Takie rozwiązanie pozwoli naładować ile się da w lecie a w sezonie grzewczym część rurowa spowolni rozładowanie gruntu pod chałupa, część rurowa nie wymaga wymuszonej regeneracji gdyż jest nie osłonięta i sama się wyrówna z otoczeniem ...

----------


## nydar

> Wydaje mi się że u ciebie wystarczy drobna modyfikacja w postaci przepustnicy z obejściem na wejściu pod budynek ...
> Przez całą zimę układ pracował by w tandemie z rozbiegówką a od wiosny do jesieni sam wymiennik pod chałupa ...
> Takie rozwiązanie pozwoli naładować ile się da w lecie a w sezonie grzewczym część rurowa spowolni rozładowanie gruntu pod chałupa, część rurowa nie wymaga wymuszonej regeneracji gdyż jest nie osłonięta i sama się wyrówna z otoczeniem ...


Dobry pomysł .

----------


## nydar

> Ja swój GWC wyłączyłem na czas wylewek. Ale temperatury pod domem spadają - już jest poniżej 11oC.


Szkoda,że wyłączyłeś. Była by pełniejsza wiedza. 
A spada bo chyba regeneruje się GWC kosztem gruntu w obrębie izolacji fundamentu .

----------


## Barth3z

> Wydaje mi się że u ciebie wystarczy drobna modyfikacja w postaci przepustnicy z obejściem na wejściu pod budynek ...
> Przez całą zimę układ pracował by w tandemie z rozbiegówką a od wiosny do jesieni sam wymiennik pod chałupa ...
> Takie rozwiązanie pozwoli naładować ile się da w lecie a w sezonie grzewczym część rurowa spowolni rozładowanie gruntu pod chałupa, część rurowa nie wymaga wymuszonej regeneracji gdyż jest nie osłonięta i sama się wyrówna z otoczeniem ...


Za dużo roboty ...Łatwiej mi będzie zrobić dodatkową nitkę, (albo nawet dwie) i przerobić rozbiegówkę na układ Tichelmanna.

----------


## Barth3z

> Szkoda,że wyłączyłeś. Była by pełniejsza wiedza. 
> A spada bo chyba regeneruje się GWC kosztem gruntu w obrębie izolacji fundamentu .


Możliwe.

----------


## jasiek71

> Za dużo roboty ...Łatwiej mi będzie zrobić dodatkową nitkę, (albo nawet dwie) i przerobić rozbiegówkę na układ Tichelmanna.


A co ci to da ...?
Wymiennik pod chałupą jet ok , problemem jest jego naładowanie bo właśnie ta nitka przed nim robi całą krecią robotę ...

----------


## Barth3z

> A co ci to da ...?
> Wymiennik pod chałupą jet ok , problemem jest jego naładowanie bo właśnie ta nitka przed nim robi całą krecią robotę ...


Jeśli chodzi o zimę, to ta rozbiegówka jest za słaba. W skrajnych warunkach dostarczała do żwirowca pod domem powietrze o temp. *-2oC*.
Natomiast Ty piszesz o naładowaniu GWC. Chodzi Ci o przetrzymanie ciepła z sierpnia do listopada ? Wydaje mi się, że to się nie uda. Czy go naładuje, czy nie to i tak grunt pod domem w listopadzie będzie miał podobna temperaturę.

Poza tym chciałbym na GWC lecieć cały rok, bez przełączania na jakąkolwiek inną czerpnię.

----------


## jasiek71

> Jeśli chodzi o zimę, to ta rozbiegówka jest za słaba. W skrajnych warunkach dostarczała do żwirowca pod domem powietrze o temp. *-2oC*.
> Natomiast Ty piszesz o naładowaniu GWC. Chodzi Ci o przetrzymanie ciepła z sierpnia do listopada ? Wydaje mi się, że to się nie uda. Czy go naładuje, czy nie to i tak grunt pod domem w listopadzie będzie miał podobna temperaturę.
> 
> Poza tym chciałbym na GWC lecieć cały rok, bez przełączania na jakąkolwiek inną czerpnię.


Ten wymiennik pod domem jest jak akumulator trzeba go naładować, nie licz na to że się sam naładuje ...
Każdy z tych wymienników jest za słaby z osobna ale razem mogą już o wiele więcej ...
Ja swoje GWC obserwuje już sześć lat i działa zupełnie inaczej niż twierdzi cała większość, aby działał jak należy musi mieć odpowiednią pojemność cieplną gruntu i trzeba do niego dostarczyć tyle energii w lecie ile chcesz wyciągnąć w zimie , jeżeli tego nie zrobisz to nie licz na jakieś spektakularne efekty w sezonie grzewczym ...

----------


## Barth3z

W sierpniu udało mi się naładować GWC pod domem do ok. +15oC. Przy jego pracy ciągłej i niskich temperaturach jakie mieliśmy w grudniu wychłodziłem go do +5oC. Jeśli jakimś cudem udałoby mi się go podgrzać w sierpniu do np. +18oC, to nie sądzę, że w grudniu miałbym z niego +7oC. To tak nie działa.

Oczywiście zyskałbym dużo, gdybym zrobił obejście jak sugerujesz i po prostu nie używał GWC w temp powyżej 0oC. Ale to przedsięwzięcie zbyt kosztowne.

----------


## jasiek71

> W sierpniu udało mi się naładować GWC pod domem do ok. +15oC. Przy jego pracy ciągłej i niskich temperaturach jakie mieliśmy w grudniu wychłodziłem go do +5oC. Jeśli jakimś cudem udałoby mi się go podgrzać w sierpniu do np. +18oC, to nie sądzę, że w grudniu miałbym z niego +7oC. To tak nie działa.
> 
> Oczywiście zyskałbym dużo, gdybym zrobił obejście jak sugerujesz i po prostu nie używał GWC w temp powyżej 0oC. Ale to przedsięwzięcie zbyt kosztowne.


A właśnie że tak to działa w praktyce ...
Wiesz czym się różni teoria od praktyki ...?
Ja u siebie mam praktykę i potrzebowałem  kilku lat aby to ogarnąć ...
Spierać się nie będę bo przecież każdy ma swój rozum ...

----------


## Barth3z

Nie chodzi o spieranie, tylko o ewentualne sensowne naprawienie/poprawienie mojego układu. To co proponujesz jest dobrą propozycją, ale kompletnie nieopłacalne. 
Zresztą cokolwiek nie zrobię to nie będzie rentowna inwestycja ... (proporcjonalnie zbyt duży nakład pracy i kosztów do uzyskanych efektów).

Założenia były takie, żeby dać GWC pod dom, bo wg Adama napływ energii do GWC będzie równoważył jego rozbiór. Na tej podstawie zrealizowałem dalszą cześć koncepcji czyli przewymiarowanie GWC + rozbiegówka dla pracy całorocznej. Zależało mi na bardzo prostym układzie, bez żadnych bypass'ów i żadnej elektroniki sterującej.

Niestety, - jak piszesz - praktyka weryfikuje teorie.

Teoretycznie mogę zrobić to co zaproponowałeś (na zielono), 

bo mam wyprowadzoną poza dom drugą rurę fi 200mm, ale podejście do niej od "rozbiegówki to kilkanaście metrów kopania w gruncie, który był już przygotowany pod zasiew trawy ... Ręcznie tego nie wykopię, a koparka zrobi mi bałaganu na kolejne kilka dni pracy ręcznej ..

----------


## _John

> Wydaje mi się że u ciebie wystarczy drobna modyfikacja w postaci przepustnicy z obejściem na wejściu pod budynek ...
> Przez całą zimę układ pracował by w tandemie z rozbiegówką a od wiosny do jesieni sam wymiennik pod chałupa ...
> Takie rozwiązanie pozwoli naładować ile się da w lecie a w sezonie grzewczym część rurowa spowolni rozładowanie gruntu pod chałupa, część rurowa nie wymaga wymuszonej regeneracji gdyż jest nie osłonięta i sama się wyrówna z otoczeniem ...


Koszty, koszty, koszty...
Jak ktoś samemu macha łopatą - OK. Ludzie mają różne pasje.
Pękają kolejne tysiące zł w pogoni za kilkoma stopniami, które dadzą 100 zł różnicy w rocznym rozrachunku.

----------


## jasiek71

> Nie chodzi o spieranie, tylko o ewentualne sensowne naprawienie/poprawienie mojego układu. To co proponujesz jest dobrą propozycją, ale kompletnie nieopłacalne. 
> Zresztą cokolwiek nie zrobię to nie będzie rentowna inwestycja ... (proporcjonalnie zbyt duży nakład pracy i kosztów do uzyskanych efektów).
> 
> Założenia były takie, żeby dać GWC pod dom, bo wg Adama napływ energii do GWC będzie równoważył jego rozbiór. Na tej podstawie zrealizowałem dalszą cześć koncepcji czyli przewymiarowanie GWC + rozbiegówka dla pracy całorocznej. Zależało mi na bardzo prostym układzie, bez żadnych bypass'ów i żadnej elektroniki sterującej.
> 
> Niestety, - jak piszesz - praktyka weryfikuje teorie.
> 
> Teoretycznie mogę zrobić to co zaproponowałeś (na zielono), 
> 
> bo mam wyprowadzoną poza dom drugą rurę fi 200mm, ale podejście do niej od "rozbiegówki to kilkanaście metrów kopania w gruncie, który był już przygotowany pod zasiew trawy ... Ręcznie tego nie wykopię, a koparka zrobi mi bałaganu na kolejne kilka dni pracy ręcznej ..


Widzę że chyba nie kumasz ...
A po kiego chcesz robić obejście dla żwirowca ?,masz zrobić dodatkową czerpnię  na jego wejściu przed chałupą a nie za nim ...
Wystarczy tylko wykopać dziurę przy samej chałupie i wpiąć się dodatkową rurą skierowaną do góry, czerpnię można przełączać na zasadzie przekładania korka / zaślepki , na lato korek na czerpni rozbiegówki a na zimę na tej przy chałupie ...
Nie wiem co w tym takiego trudnego i kosztownego ...?

----------


## jasiek71

> Koszty, koszty, koszty...
> Jak ktoś samemu macha łopatą - OK. Ludzie mają różne pasje.
> Pękają kolejne tysiące zł w pogoni za kilkoma stopniami, które dadzą 100 zł różnicy w rocznym rozrachunku.


Akurat w tym przypadku trzeba tylko pomachać łopatą i zainwestować w kawałek rury z korkiem ... :wink: 
Jeżeli was przerastają takie pierdoły to jak tu dom budować ...

----------


## Barth3z

> Widzę że chyba nie kumasz ...
> A po kiego chcesz robić obejście dla żwirowca ?,masz zrobić dodatkową czerpnię  na jego wejściu przed chałupą a nie za nim ...
> Wystarczy tylko wykopać dziurę przy samej chałupie i wpiąć się dodatkową rurą skierowaną do góry, czerpnię można przełączać na zasadzie przekładania korka / zaślepki , na lato korek na czerpni rozbiegówki a na zimę na tej przy chałupie ...
> Nie wiem co w tym takiego trudnego i kosztownego ...?


OK, rozumiem. Ja myślałem, żeby ciągnąć w zimie na tym zielonym bypassie jak najdłużej,a tylko w skrajnych temperaturach załączać żwirowca.

A tobie chodzi o to, żeby w takie upały jak były ostatnio (w sierpniu prawie 40oC) ładować te ciepło prosto pod dom, a w zimie odbierać wraz z rozbiegówką. Zapewne naładuję wówczas grunt pod domem do wyższych temperatur, ale za to będę miał również wyższą temp. po GWC (gorsze chłodzenie domu).
Rzeczywiście nie jest to zbyt duży koszt i można przetestować.

----------


## jasiek71

> OK, rozumiem. Ja myślałem, żeby ciągnąć w zimie na tym zielonym bypassie jak najdłużej,a tylko w skrajnych temperaturach załączać żwirowca.
> 
> A tobie chodzi o to, żeby w takie upały jak były ostatnio (w sierpniu prawie 40oC) ładować te ciepło prosto pod dom, a w zimie odbierać wraz z rozbiegówką. Zapewne naładuję wówczas grunt pod domem do wyższych temperatur, ale za to będę miał również wyższą temp. po GWC (gorsze chłodzenie domu).
> Rzeczywiście nie jest to zbyt duży koszt i można przetestować.


Wcale mnie nie zdziwi jak w sierpniu dojdzie do 20* pod chałupą bo tam jest trochę za mała pojemność aby pochłonąć tyle energii ale wystarczy tylko zamienić korki miejscami i obniżyć nieco temperaturę a przy okazji zgromadzić trochę energii na tym odcinku dobiegowym ...

----------


## Łukasz,

Moje pytanie czy wszyscy którzy wykonali gwc rurowe maja wykonane odprowadzenie skroplin pytam bo w moim przypadku musiałbym zamontować tam jakąś pompkę do wypompowywania ewentualnie zgromadzonej tam wody, wysoki poziom wód gruntowych. Czy u tych forumowiczów którzy mają takie gwc zbiera się tam w ogóle woda.

----------


## jasiek71

> Moje pytanie czy wszyscy którzy wykonali gwc rurowe maja wykonane odprowadzenie skroplin pytam bo w moim przypadku musiałbym zamontować tam jakąś pompkę do wypompowywania ewentualnie zgromadzonej tam wody, wysoki poziom wód gruntowych. Czy u tych forumowiczów którzy mają takie gwc zbiera się tam w ogóle woda.


Znam osobiście kilka rurowych GWC które dosłownie zostały utopione w wykopach a jakoś żaden z nich nie przecieka i co najciekawsze jeszcze nie spotkałem takiego wymiennika w którym gromadziły by się skropliny w studzienice ...
Wszystkie wymienniki ułożone w wysokich wodach gruntowych mają szczelne studzienki i jeżeli by coś do nich ściekało to by było widać ... :smile:

----------


## Xesxpox

jasiek i piszesz o zwykłych pomarńczowych pcv łączonych na standardowe uszczelki co 3 lub 6 m?

----------


## jasiek71

> jasiek i piszesz o zwykłych pomarńczowych pcv łączonych na standardowe uszczelki co 3 lub 6 m?


Tak , zwykłe pomarańczowe ze składu budowlanego ...
Najważniejsze to czysto poskładać i dobrze nasmarować przy składaniu ...

----------


## jasiek71

> U mnie z nocy -9* a z GWC 8,5*
> teraz jest -4* a z wymiennika 8,4*
> Rok temu tj 23,01,2015 było 8,4*


Na ten moment ...
Zewnętrzna 7*
Z GWC 8,5*
Wychodzi na to że wymiennik ma blisko 100% sprawności i te 8,5* to obecna temp gruntu dookoła wymiennika ...

----------


## klaudiusz_x

U mnie w minioną sobotę +10*C 
Za GWC +5,5*C

Coś straszna lipa z tego GWC.
Włączam tylko na czas testu, ostatnio około pół godziny.

----------


## Barth3z

U mnie po kilku dniach pracy GWC temp. ustabilizowała się na 7oC (ale po prawie trzytygodniowej przerwie w pracy GWC z powodu wylewek).

----------


## Barth3z

Ciekawy artykuł:
http://www.rynekinstalacyjny.pl/arty...-budynkiem?p=1
choć troszkę tendencyjny. Można by rzec, że pisany na bazie naszych spostrzeżeń, ale autor obiecuje jakieś dane pomiarowe takiej instalacji.

----------


## surgi22

A wnioski jakie? Nie warto gwc dawać pod domem ?

----------


## Barth3z

Nie warto.

----------


## Barth3z

> U mnie po kilku dniach pracy GWC temp. ustabilizowała się na 7oC (ale po prawie trzytygodniowej przerwie w pracy GWC z powodu wylewek).


Po kolejnym tygodniu pracy GWC temp. spadła do 6,3oC ...

----------


## miloszenko

> Po kolejnym tygodniu pracy GWC temp. spadła do 6,3oC ...


Troche malo jak teraz mam za oknem +8  :smile:

----------


## Barth3z

> Troche malo jak teraz mam za oknem +8


To pomiar z soboty. Pokazuje on, że wychłodzony GWC nie naciąga energii z głębszych pokładów. Czy to wina piasków, czy może przykrycia domem ? Czyżby wilgoć nie podciągała kapilarnie do GWC przez co mam ograniczony transport energii ?

----------


## perm

> Po kolejnym tygodniu pracy GWC temp. spadła do 6,3oC ...


Jedną dziurą ci leci. Coś wlazło i zdechło.  :smile:

----------


## nydar

> Jedną dziurą ci leci. Coś wlazło i zdechło.


D.pa zdechło . Wychłodziło . Natomiast gdyby ten dom był   normalnie ogrzewany i eksploatowany , temp. była by znacznie wyższa i nikt  by nie skojarzył,że to ciepło ze strat.. Na tym polega myk speców zajmujących się zawodowo posadawianiem  GWC pod budynkiem .
Barth tylko przypadkiem ten szwindelek potwierdził.

----------


## ampierniak

wiec w jakiej odległości od domu najlepiej umieścić gwc?

----------


## surgi22

> D.pa zdechło . Wychłodziło . Natomiast gdyby ten dom był   normalnie ogrzewany i eksploatowany , temp. była by znacznie wyższa i nikt  by nie skojarzył,że to ciepło ze strat.. Na tym polega myk speców zajmujących się zawodowo posadawianiem  GWC pod budynkiem .
> Barth tylko przypadkiem ten szwindelek potwierdził.


Niemożliwe ? Czyżby koledzy doszli do wniosku że gwc pod domem jest w znacznym stopniu zasilany stratami przez podłogę a nie ciepłem geotermalnym ?? :jaw drop:

----------


## Pusia&Kssawery

Może trochę nie w temacie, ale mam wielka prośbę.
Ma ktoś z Was może kontakt/namiary na Magnusa??
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...k-budowy/page2
Z góry dziękuję za pomoc  :smile:

----------


## jasiek71

> Po kolejnym tygodniu pracy GWC temp. spadła do 6,3oC ...


U mnie terz z GWC leci 8,4* a za oknem 11,3*...
Dokładnie rok temu z wymiennika leciało 8,2* a na zewnątrz było -1*

----------


## dred1975

U mnie obecnie 11,1* za oknem 6.5* .Przeglądam ten temat już od dawna głównie pod względem wyników innych w danym okresie i mam wrażenie że z GWC to totalna loteria. Budowanie ogromnych konstrukcji niewiele daje albo nawet nic. Moje GWC to mikrus w porównaniu do Barth3z bo ma tyle co jego rozbiegówka :big grin: 
Ale jakby nie patrzył temp wcale nie odbiegają wiele od większości funkcjonujących układów u innych. To fakt że zazdrościłem troche Barth3z temp latem bo wtedy wystartowałem ze swoim układem a wiało z niego 16*.

----------


## _John

Duży gwc lepiej poradzi sobie w ekstremalnych temperaturach, albo okresie długotrwałych mrozów.
Czyli w PL jest zbędny.

----------


## nydar

> Niemożliwe ? Czyżby koledzy doszli do wniosku że gwc pod domem jest w znacznym stopniu zasilany stratami przez podłogę a nie ciepłem geotermalnym ??


Od dawna tak twierdzę ,ale wtedy mnie nie popierałeś i byłem samotnie kopany po d.pie. Po co zatem ten sarkazm teraz?

----------


## nydar

> wiec w jakiej odległości od domu najlepiej umieścić gwc?


Moim zdaniem 3-4m od fundamentu z prostopadłym wejściem do domu,najlepiej zaizolowanym .

----------


## jasiek71

> U mnie obecnie 11,1* za oknem 6.5* .Przeglądam ten temat już od dawna głównie pod względem wyników innych w danym okresie i mam wrażenie że z GWC to totalna loteria. .


Loterią to są termometry do pomiarów .... :big tongue: 
O miejscach w których mierzymy te temperatury to też inna historia ...

----------


## dred1975

> Loterią to są termometry do pomiarów ....
> O miejscach w których mierzymy te temperatury to też inna historia ...


 :big lol: 
Masz racje ale są jakie są a dla mnie to pomiary orientacyjne po to zapakowałem 4 termometry (blisko reku) .Dzięki temu wiem co tam się dzieje :big grin:

----------


## Barth3z

> Ciekawy artykuł:
> http://www.rynekinstalacyjny.pl/arty...-budynkiem?p=1
> choć troszkę tendencyjny. Można by rzec, że pisany na bazie naszych spostrzeżeń, ale autor obiecuje jakieś dane pomiarowe takiej instalacji.


Usunęli mój komentarz spod artykułu... Chyba był niewygodny dla autora - dr inż.  :smile:  albo dla samego portalu.

----------


## Barth3z

> Od dawna tak twierdzę ,ale wtedy mnie nie popierałeś i byłem samotnie kopany po d.pie. Po co zatem ten sarkazm teraz?


bo to było tylko gadanie. Brakowało badań lub po prostu informacji o temperaturach z choćby jednego pracującego pod domem GWC. W sumie dalej brakuje i nie wiem, czy to mój odosobniony przypadek z tym wychładzaniem gruntu pod domem czy to ogólna tendencja. 
Po drugie nawet przerwa w pracy GWC powoduje, że on nie "naciąga" energii. I tutaj też nie wiem czy to wina mojego gruntu (piaski), czy znów ogólna tendencja takich instalacji.

----------


## jasiek71

> bo to było tylko gadanie. Brakowało badań lub po prostu informacji o temperaturach z choćby jednego pracującego pod domem GWC. W sumie dalej brakuje i nie wiem, czy to mój odosobniony przypadek z tym wychładzaniem gruntu pod domem czy to ogólna tendencja. 
> Po drugie nawet przerwa w pracy GWC powoduje, że on nie "naciąga" energii. I tutaj też nie wiem czy to wina mojego gruntu (piaski), czy znów ogólna tendencja takich instalacji.


Za kilka dni odpalam instalację wentylacyjną z GWC pod płytą, pomarańczowy rurowy w układzie tichelmana ...
Wysoko wody gruntowe , zobaczymy jak taki się sprawuje ...
Wentylacja o max wydajności ok 650-700m3/h na lato ...

----------


## nydar

Będzie skuteczniejszy zimą  od żwirowca ,ale i tak będzie wychładzał a dodatkowo ściągał wilgoć pod płytę.

----------


## Barth3z

> Za kilka dni odpalam instalację wentylacyjną z GWC pod płytą, pomarańczowy rurowy w układzie tichelmana ...
> Wysoko wody gruntowe , zobaczymy jak taki się sprawuje ...
> Wentylacja o max wydajności ok 650-700m3/h na lato ...


Będzie rozbiegówka ?

----------


## jasiek71

> Będzie rozbiegówka ?


Nie..., czerpania 2m od chałupy ...

----------


## jasiek71

> Będzie skuteczniejszy zimą  od żwirowca ,ale i tak będzie wychładzał a dodatkowo ściągał wilgoć pod płytę.


Ten wymiennik tonie w wodzie , przy układaniu koleś musiał się dobrze nagimnastykować bo rury mu pływały w wykopach więc o jaką wilgoć chodzi ...?

----------


## Barth3z

> Nie..., czerpania 2m od chałupy ...


No to ryzykowna instalacja. Rozumiem, że w lecie ładujesz na maxa, a w zimie odbierasz na min. Mimo to uważam, że bilans energetyczny domu z takim GWC będzie gorszy niż gdyby gwc był poza domem.
A jak głęboko pod tą płytą ten GWC będzie ?

----------


## jasiek71

> No to ryzykowna instalacja,
> A jak głęboko pod tą płytą ten GWC będzie ?


Nie pamiętam..., chyba coś koło 1m ...
Ją obstawiam że go nawet nie będzie widać w temperaturze pod płytą, tam sama woda ...
Pożyjemy zobaczymy ...

----------


## karolek75

> Ten wymiennik tonie w wodzie , przy układaniu koleś musiał się dobrze nagimnastykować bo rury mu pływały w wykopach więc o jaką wilgoć chodzi ...?


Dodakowe uszczelnienie ?

----------


## romano78

> Za kilka dni odpalam instalację wentylacyjną z GWC pod płytą, pomarańczowy rurowy w układzie tichelmana ...
> Wysoko wody gruntowe , zobaczymy jak taki się sprawuje ...
> Wentylacja o max wydajności ok 650-700m3/h na lato ...


A ile te całe ustrojstwo cię kosztowało.?
Moim zdaniem takie cuś w połączeniu z tradycyjną wentylacją grawitacyjną w zimie ma jeszcze sens plus jeszcze  do tego jakiś wynalazek do pogrzanie troche bardziej powietrz wylatującego z gwc zawsze to lepiej wpuscic do domu nawet te 8stopni jak 2stopnie średnia chyba z całego okresu grzewczego.Mam tylko nadzieje że te rury do sząmba przez które będzie płyneło powietrze którym będziesz oddychał nie były robione w chinach i z gównianych materiałów.

Ale w połączeniu z rekuperatorem to mało ekonomiczne rozwiązanie bo jak na razie to dni z temperaturą poniżej zera było zaledwie kilka czy kilkanaście ja wciąż czekam na mrozy aby przetestowac moją nagrzewnice i chyba się nie doczekam bo to już przeciez prawie koniec lutego

A korzystanie z gwc powyżej zera nawet przy 1stopien na zewnątrz sprawia  że cały uzysk i tak leci w wyrzutnie a odzyskujemy może 1 stopień ale bajer jest fajny  dla mniej wtajemniczonych bo mamy darmowa energie z ziemi i ekologiczną

----------


## jasiek71

> Dodakowe uszczelnienie ?


Standardowe kielichy i uszczelki, znam osobiście kilka takich wymienników i żaden z nich nie przecieka ...
Wszystkie mają szczelne studzienki na skropliny ...

----------


## jasiek71

> A ile te całe ustrojstwo cię kosztowało.?
> Moim zdaniem takie cuś w połączeniu z tradycyjną wentylacją grawitacyjną w zimie ma jeszcze sens plus jeszcze  do tego jakiś wynalazek do pogrzanie troche bardziej powietrz wylatującego z gwc zawsze to lepiej wpuscic do domu nawet te 8stopni jak 2stopnie średnia chyba z całego okresu grzewczego.Mam tylko nadzieje że te rury do sząmba przez które będzie płyneło powietrze którym będziesz oddychał nie były robione w chinach i z gównianych materiałów.
> 
> Ale w połączeniu z rekuperatorem to mało ekonomiczne rozwiązanie bo jak na razie to dni z temperaturą poniżej zera było zaledwie kilka czy kilkanaście ja wciąż czekam na mrozy aby przetestowac moją nagrzewnice i chyba się nie doczekam bo to już przeciez prawie koniec lutego
> 
> A korzystanie z gwc powyżej zera nawet przy 1stopien na zewnątrz sprawia  że cały uzysk i tak leci w wyrzutnie a odzyskujemy może 1 stopień ale bajer jest fajny  dla mniej wtajemniczonych bo mamy darmowa energie z ziemi i ekologiczną


A PAN to teoretyk ...?
Najpierw to może wykaż się i coś zrób , polataj trochę z termometrami a potem pisz referaty ... :wink:

----------


## nydar

> Ten wymiennik tonie w wodzie , przy układaniu koleś musiał się dobrze nagimnastykować bo rury mu pływały w wykopach więc o jaką wilgoć chodzi ...?


Nie myślałem,że woda aż tak płytko . To zmienia postać rzeczy.
Inwestor przewidział jakiś dodatkowy system przeciwwilgociowy pod płytą?

----------


## romano78

> A PAN to teoretyk ...?
> Najpierw to może wykaż się i coś zrób , polataj trochę z termometrami a potem pisz referaty ...


Sorry.nie chciałem nikogo urazic, może tyle co ty to nie zrobiłem jak na razie to tylko reku który mi nawiewa przy 1o na zewnątrz 18stopni a przy 10o 19 stopni czyli rachunek jest prosty gdybym miał gwc to przy używaniu go powyżej zera wyrwał bym ten jeden stopien tej ekologicznej darmowej energi.nie wiem jak jest w lato z gwc  bo nie mam wiedzy praktycznej  wiec się nie wypowiadam 
Zrobiłem jeszcze solar tarasowy czyli alupex pod płytkami w tamtym roku który w tym juz sie zwróci ,
Bufor z wężownicami 
W tamtym roku w ostatnie upały wywierciłem studnie na 10mb świdrem fi 30cm własnymi i brata ryncami w której jest woda.Tak więc coś się w wolnych chwilach robi nie leży się.

----------


## karolek75

> Zrobiłem jeszcze solar tarasowy czyli alupex pod płytkami w tamtym roku który w tym juz sie zwróci ,
> .


Odpalales juz ?  Jakies dane ?

----------


## jasiek71

> Sorry.nie chciałem nikogo urazic, może tyle co ty to nie zrobiłem jak na razie to tylko reku który mi nawiewa przy 1o na zewnątrz 18stopni a przy 10o 19 stopni czyli rachunek jest prosty gdybym miał gwc to przy używaniu go powyżej zera wyrwał bym ten jeden stopien tej ekologicznej darmowej energi.nie wiem jak jest w lato z gwc  bo nie mam wiedzy praktycznej  wiec się nie wypowiadam 
> Zrobiłem jeszcze solar tarasowy czyli alupex pod płytkami w tamtym roku który w tym juz sie zwróci ,
> Bufor z wężownicami 
> W tamtym roku w ostatnie upały wywierciłem studnie na 10mb świdrem fi 30cm własnymi i brata ryncami w której jest woda.Tak więc coś się w wolnych chwilach robi nie leży się.


Spoko..., spoko... :cool: 
Nikt nie twierdzi żeś nieroba ... :big grin: 
Dla jednego to tylko 1* a dla innego to ok 150 kWh w sezonie grzewczym ... :wink: 
Trafi się trochę mrozu i będzie drugie tyle ..., dodamy do tego od niechcenia z 1000 kWh mocy chłodniczej w okresie letnim  i uzbiera się już całkiem sensowny urobek w skali całego roku ...
A wszystko to kawałkiem rury zakopanej w ziemi ...

----------


## Barth3z

> Nie pamiętam..., chyba coś koło 1m ...
> Ją obstawiam że go nawet nie będzie widać w temperaturze pod płytą, tam sama woda ...
> Pożyjemy zobaczymy ...


Racja. Zatem głoszenie jednej teorii o wychładzaniu gruntu pod domem jest niepoprawne  :wink: 




> Spoko..., spoko...
> Nikt nie twierdzi żeś nieroba ...
> Dla jednego to tylko 1* a dla innego to ok 150 kWh w sezonie grzewczym ...
> Trafi się trochę mrozu i będzie drugie tyle ..., dodamy do tego od niechcenia z 1000 kWh mocy chłodniczej w okresie letnim  i uzbiera się już całkiem sensowny urobek w skali całego roku ...
> A wszystko to kawałkiem rury zakopanej w ziemi ...


Do tego kolejne kWh jeśli pod wyrzut powietrza z reku podłączysz PC CWU.

----------


## romano78

> Odpalales juz ?  Jakies dane ?


Tak działa drugi rok pierwszy rok był podłączony pod wężownice solarną ale kiepsko to działało za mała delta aby temperatura była przekazywana z wężownicy do zbiornika dopiero wpięcie bezpośrednio w bufor zasilanie góra powrót dół rozwiązało problem,i nie ma potrzeby stosowania skomplikowanych sterowań z dwoma czujnikami jak przy wężownicy ja mam zwykły elektroniczny sterownik do sterowania pompą co.czujnik zatopiony pod płytką,
 Gdy taras nagrzeje sie do ustawionej temperatury np.40 stopni wczesnym latem czy nawet 50 w lecie pompka załącza się czujnik przylega też jednocześnie do rurki zasilającej gdy woda z dołu bufora zimna przetoczy się przez cały taras i nie zostanie ogrzana do zadanej temperatury pompka się na chwile wyłączy dopóki woda się nie do grzeje.
W lecie przy ładnej pogodzie to zwykle pompka załącza się już o 11 gdy mam  ustawione na 45stopni , nie wiem ile KW wyciąga ten taras ale rachunki za gaz spadły prawie o połowe w lecie max.temperatura do jakiej może dogrzac wode taki solar to chyba 50stopni dlatego planuje jeszcze jakiś tradycyjny solar wpięty szeregowo za tarasem aby dogrzał wodę z tych 45czy 50stopni nieco wyżej,i chce go umieścic na ścianie zaraz przy drzwiach bo w tamtym miejscu zaraz za ścianą jest bufor ,licznik który mam umieszczony na obiegu pokazuje że przez taras przetoczyło się 86000m3 bufor 650l

----------


## jasiek71

86000 m3 ...???

----------


## adam_mk

No 86m3 na sezon.
Coś z tym źle?

Zaraz...
86 tysięcy m3?
No, coś z tym źle!

Adam M.

----------


## jasiek71

Pompa jest sterowana zwykłym termostatem od CO i np nastawa 40* oznacza że pompką będzie kręciła powyżej tych 40* ...
Ale popmpowała będzie także jak w zasobniku będzie np 45* a taras 40*, trzeba robić za portiera i wyłączać w odpowiednim momencie bo zacznie wychładzać zbiornik ...
Znając życie wszystko chodzi samopas i część tego co nagrzeje to i wychłodzi a m3 lecą i nie ważne że energia raz w tą a raz w tamtą ... :big tongue: 
Ciekawe czy jak nagrzeje zasobnik np kotłem do np 55* i taras osiągnie 40* to ktoś tego pilnuje ... :big lol: 
A co po sezonie letnim...?, wypuszcza się wodę ...?

----------


## romano78

> No 86m3 na sezon.
> Coś z tym źle?
> 
> Zaraz...
> 86 tysięcy m3?
> No, coś z tym źle!
> 
> Adam M.


Sorry oczywiście litrów.nie metrów3
Ale za bardzo bym się tym nie sugerował bo jak przedmuchiwałem kompresorem to pewnie też licznik kręciło

----------


## romano78

> Pompa jest sterowana zwykłym termostatem od CO i np nastawa 40* oznacza że pompką będzie kręciła powyżej tych 40* ...
> Ale popmpowała będzie także jak w zasobniku będzie np 45* a taras 40*, trzeba robić za portiera i wyłączać w odpowiednim momencie bo zacznie wychładzać zbiornik ...
> Znając życie wszystko chodzi samopas i część tego co nagrzeje to i wychłodzi a m3 lecą i nie ważne że energia raz w tą a raz w tamtą ...
> Ciekawe czy jak nagrzeje zasobnik np kotłem do np 55* i taras osiągnie 40* to ktoś tego pilnuje ...
> A co po sezonie letnim...?, wypuszcza się wodę ...?


Tak pompa pompuje powyżej 40 ale w zbiorniku nie będzie 45stopni bo skąd po wieczornych myciach i kąpielach 6os.zwykle koło południa w zbiorniku jest ok.35stopni.a piec gazowy jest ustawiony tak że ma grzac od 18 do 22 i jeśli było cały dzień słońce to się nie załączy albo załączy na chwile jeśli temperatura spadnie w zbiorniku poniżej 45stopni w tych godzinach,bo tak mam ustawione grzanie gazowym.
A zbiornika mi niepotrzebnie nie wychładza bo nie ma prawa przetłoczyc wiecej jak całą pojemnośc zbiornika przy ciagłej pracy pompki od 11do17na drugim biegu,czyli przez cały czas w taras idzie woda o niżej temperaturze średnio pewnie 30stopni ,prawda ze proste ?a spuszczenie wody na zime to dla mnie żaden problem.
 To jest właśnie największa zaleta wpięcia solara bezpośrednio w bufor całe ciepło zostaje w zbiorniku a nie wraca cześc jak przy wężownicy.

----------


## Barth3z

A nie odparzyło Ci płytek ? Przy schładzaniu tarasu może dochodzić do kondensacji.

----------


## romano78

> A nie odparzyło Ci płytek ? Przy schładzaniu tarasu może dochodzić do kondensacji.


Nie  bo taras nie jest schładzamy i nie ma aż takiego przepływu płytki paroprzepuszczalne gr.1,5cm fuga 10mm też paroprzepuszczalna osobiście go obkładalem wszystko zgodnie ze sztuką  dylatacjie hydroizolacja wysokoelastyczna.

----------


## jasiek71

> Tak pompa pompuje powyżej 40 ale w zbiorniku nie będzie 45stopni bo skąd po wieczornych myciach i kąpielach 6os.zwykle koło południa w zbiorniku jest ok.35stopni.a piec gazowy jest ustawiony tak że ma grzac od 18 do 22 i jeśli było cały dzień słońce to się nie załączy albo załączy na chwile jeśli temperatura spadnie w zbiorniku poniżej 45stopni w tych godzinach,bo tak mam ustawione grzanie gazowym.
> A zbiornika mi niepotrzebnie nie wychładza bo nie ma prawa przetłoczyc wiecej jak całą pojemnośc zbiornika przy ciagłej pracy pompki od 11do17na drugim biegu,czyli przez cały czas w taras idzie woda o niżej temperaturze średnio pewnie 30stopni ,prawda ze proste ?a spuszczenie wody na zime to dla mnie żaden problem.
>  To jest właśnie największa zaleta wpięcia solara bezpośrednio w bufor całe ciepło zostaje w zbiorniku a nie wraca cześc jak przy wężownicy.


Dalej się to kupy nie trzyma bo wedle tych danych które podajesz  to aby przepompować 86 m3 potrzeba ok 132 cykle po ok 6 godzin czyli więcej niż jest średnio dni z pełnym słońcem w skali całego roku ...
Licząc znowu uzyski to wychodzi nie więcej jak ok 800 kWh w skali sezonu czyli pompką często kręci dla samego kręcenia ...
Ale co by nie było pomysł jest spoko ... :yes:

----------


## romano78

> Dalej się to kupy nie trzyma bo wedle tych danych które podajesz  to aby przepompować 86 m3 potrzeba ok 132 cykle po ok 6 godzin czyli więcej niż jest średnio dni z pełnym słońcem w skali całego roku ...
> Licząc znowu uzyski to wychodzi nie więcej jak ok 800 kWh w skali sezonu czyli pompką często kręci dla samego kręcenia ...
> Ale co by nie było pomysł jest spoko ...


Ale ja nie pisałem że te 86m3 są z jednego roku większość to pewnie z pierwszego gdy bylo  wpiete pod wezownice i wtedy rzeczywiście pompka kręciło dla samego kręcenia i jak się już zalaczyła to krecila do wieczora bo nie było efektywnego odbioru tego ciepła .

----------


## cruz

> Od dawna tak twierdzę ,ale wtedy mnie nie popierałeś i byłem samotnie kopany po d.pie. Po co zatem ten sarkazm teraz?


Prawdą jest że byłeś, prawdą jest że surgi22 Ci nie pomógł.
alee.... http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...33#post5964733

----------


## Barth3z

Dziś odpaliłem GWC po kolejnej ponad tygodniowej przerwie:

Temp. na zewnątrz *2oC*
Temo. z GWC - tylko *6,5oC* !
Temp. pospółki w części domu gdzie nie mam GWC *10,4oC*, czyli 5 stopni więcej od gruntu z GWC !

Podtrzymuję stwierdzenie, że GWC wychładza, a co więcej, po wyłączeniu nie naciąga ciepła !

----------


## romano78

> Dziś odpaliłem GWC po kolejnej ponad tygodniowej przerwie:
> 
> Temp. na zewnątrz *2oC*
> Temo. z GWC - tylko *6,5oC* !
> Temp. pospółki w części domu gdzie nie mam GWC *10,4oC*, czyli 5 stopni więcej od gruntu z GWC !
> 
> Podtrzymuję stwierdzenie, że GWC wychładza, a co więcej, po wyłączeniu nie naciąga ciepła !


No to przykra sprawa w lecie pewnie też nie będzie naciagalo zimnego.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

*romano78*, rurki pod płytkami to zwykły pex?
Także chcę u siebie wykonać coś podobnego. Tyle że za specjalnie nie mam gdzie.
Taras mam od PNW z kostki brukowej (prawdopodobnie).
Trochę lipa.
Będę coś kombinować.
Bart masz słabe warunki, stąd takie temperatury.
Ewidentnie widać to w moich odczytach.
U mnie lipa, a z drugiej strony "dolinki", gdzie z ziemi wyciska ogromna ilość źródeł, są super temperatury (żródełka w lesie).

Polatam i sprawdzę temperatury.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

temperatura ze źródełka w lesie      +8,3*C
temperatura wody w stawie             +3,5*C
temperatura wody z wodociągu       +5,5*C
temperatura powietrza                    +1*C
temperatura za nieużywanym GWC +4*C
temperatura śniegu na drewnianym podeście -0,5*C

----------


## jasiek71

Panowie ...
Ładowanie ..., rozładowanie ...
Chcecie w zimie mieć efekty to trzeba pierwsze naładować energią w lecie ...
Inną sprawą jest pojemność cieplną gruntu dokoła wymiennika jak i samego wymiennika w przypadku żwirowca ...
Dokładnie tak samo zachowują się niedowymiarowane wymienniki do pomp ciepła ...

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Grunt Twój jest inny niż mój.

Po co mam go ładować skoro obecnie nie korzystam z niego?

Sam się naładował, albo i nie.
Skoro nie korzystam, skąd tak niskie temperatury?

Jest gorzej niż u Barta.

Grunt to podstawa.

Podałem temperatury.
Widzisz rozbieżności.

Do źródełka w lesie mam około 200-250m.
Taka geologia.
Nic nie poradzę.

----------


## nydar

> Grunt Twój jest inny niż mój.
> 
> Po co mam go ładować skoro obecnie nie korzystam z niego?
> 
> Sam się naładował, albo i nie.
> Skoro nie korzystam, skąd tak niskie temperatury?
> 
> Jest gorzej niż u Barta.
> 
> ...


Nie rozumiesz chyba problemu. Ładowanie polega na dużym wentylowaniu latem . Akumulujesz  energię w gruncie na potem .Skoro nie korzystasz z niego to o co chodzi? Nie masz pojęcia jak to działa,bo musi być okres całego sezonu by  zauważyć różnicę między źródełkiem a gruntem .

----------


## nydar

,,Skoro nie korzystam, skąd tak niskie temperatury?"

Bo to są temp. na -1m  w gruncie poza chałupą. Nie korzystasz to takie masz. Byś korzystał,były by wyższe.

----------


## jasiek71

> Dziś odpaliłem GWC po kolejnej ponad tygodniowej przerwie:
> 
> Temp. na zewnątrz *2oC*
> Temo. z GWC - tylko *6,5oC* !
> Temp. pospółki w części domu gdzie nie mam GWC *10,4oC*, czyli 5 stopni więcej od gruntu z GWC !
> 
> Podtrzymuję stwierdzenie, że GWC wychładza, a co więcej, po wyłączeniu nie naciąga ciepła !


Sam sobie zaprzeczasz ...
Skoro nie może się zregenerować to znaczy że g... wychładza bo strumień energii jest zbyt mały ...
Sam chyba widzisz że trzeba całych miesięcy aby temperatura gruntu podniosła się o kilka stopni ...
Jak by było inaczej to dość krótkim okresie wymiennik miałby temp taką samą jak pod pozostałą częścią domu ...
Skoro nie chce się wyrównać to znaczy że  słabo przekazuje energię a to skolei oznacza że całe g ... Wyciąga z chałupy ...

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> ,,Skoro nie korzystam, skąd tak niskie temperatury?"
> 
> Bo to są temp. na -1m  w gruncie poza chałupą. Nie korzystasz to takie masz. Byś korzystał,były by wyższe.


Sprawdź temperatury z okresu kiedy go ladowalem od marca do września czy października. Sprawdź sobie na jakiej jest głębokości. Są nawet zdjęcia. Później pisz że jest na metrze głębokości i nie był ładowany.
Brakuje jeszcze tego, byś napisał  że mam go pod domem.

----------


## Barth3z

> Sam sobie zaprzeczasz ...
> Skoro nie może się zregenerować to znaczy że g... wychładza bo strumień energii jest zbyt mały ...
> Sam chyba widzisz że trzeba całych miesięcy aby temperatura gruntu podniosła się o kilka stopni ...
> Jak by było inaczej to dość krótkim okresie wymiennik miałby temp taką samą jak pod pozostałą częścią domu ...
> Skoro nie chce się wyrównać to znaczy że  słabo przekazuje energię a to skolei oznacza że całe g ... Wyciąga z chałupy ...


Najbardziej martwi mnie to, że nie naciąga. Oznacza to, że nie ma podciągania kapilarnego wilgoci/wody przez co - tak jak piszesz - nie ma transportu energii. Wnioskuję, że warunki gruntowe jakie mam pod domem bardziej nadają się do gromadzenia ciepła i jak najdłużej jego utrzymywania. Chyba będę musiał wstawić przepustnicę i przełączać na GWC dopiero wtedy jak będzie temp. poniżej 0oC na zewn. 
Ale jeszcze jeden sezon grzewczy potestuję w takim układzie jak teraz. W przyszłym sezonie będę wentylował słabiej, bo dodatkowy opór reku i kanałów stłumi nieco strumień powietrza przez co rozbiór będzie wolniejszy. A w lecie spróbuję zrobić to co proponowałeś, odłączyć rozbiegówke.

----------


## romano78

[QUOTE=klaudiusz_x;7080237]*romano78*, rurki pod płytkami to zwykły pex?
Także chcę u siebie wykonać coś podobnego. Tyle że za specjalnie nie mam gdzie.
Taras mam od PNW z kostki brukowej (prawdopodobnie).
Trochę lipa.
Będę coś kombinować.

Co chcesz dla tego alupexa wylac drugi taras?
Daj sobie spokój jak już to zrób sobie tradycyjne solary z grzejników panelowych lub z rurek miedzianych  u mnie  miało to sens bo duza rodzina duzy zbiornik i w dodatku zaraz przy tarasie za ścianą i taras już miałem nie budowałem go dla tego aby umieścic tam alupexa.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Co chcesz dla tego alupexa wylac drugi taras?
> Daj sobie spokój jak już to zrób sobie tradycyjne solary z grzejników panelowych lub z rurek miedzianych  u mnie  miało to sens bo duza rodzina duzy zbiornik i w dodatku zaraz przy tarasie za ścianą i taras już miałem nie budowałem go dla tego aby umieścic tam alupexa.


Nie będę robił 2 tarasu.
Coś tam kombinuję.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Dziś.
temperatura powietrza +12,5*C
temparatura za GWC +5*C

Temperatura na końcu rury z odpływu wody z dachu +5*C (podłączyłem wentylator na wylocie).

Rura ma początek w studzience koło domu.
Studzienka to 2 kręgi fi 800 o wysokości 1m każdy.
Na tym jest pokrywa betonowa i około 50 cm ziemi.
Długość od studzienki do wylotu to 20m (minimum 20m).
Około 6m od wylotu rura jest tylko na około 1,5m głębokości z dużym spadkiem do 30cm na wylocie pod ziemią.

Mam prośbę do Jaśka.
Podaj proszę temperaturę wody z wodociągu i temperaturę za GWC (aktualnie pewnie 8,3*C jak podawałeś ostatnio).
Chcę to porównać do temperatury GWC i wodociągu u mnie.

----------


## jasiek71

No niewiele się pomyliłeś bo za GWC mam w tej chwili 8,4* ...
Z wodociągową to muszę trochę pokombinować bo w kranach zimna leci po wymienniku na kanalizie ale zaraz coś wymyślę ... :yes:

----------


## jasiek71

Wypuściłem z 50L wody i jej temperatura spadła do 6,7* ale jest pewnie jeszcze mniej bo w dalszym ciągu to krąży rurami przez "U" rurę i po chałupie zanim wyleci kranem ...

----------


## klaudiusz_x

U mnie z wodociągów w sobotę było 5,5*.

W roku, w którym ładowałem GWC w okresie wiosna-jesień, za GWC miałem podobną temperaturę co obecnie.

----------


## jasiek71

> U mnie z wodociągów w sobotę było 5,5*.
> 
> W roku, w którym ładowałem GWC w okresie wiosna-jesień, za GWC miałem podobną temperaturę co obecnie.


Co znaczy że " ładowałeś" ...?
Jaką była temperatura we wrześniu w chłodne dni ...?
Ja obstawiam że ten wymiennik ma za małą pojemność bo jest na małej powierzchni ułożony  i pewnie dość płytko ...

----------


## szeklamarek

Przepraszam, że się wtrącam w Wasze tematy, ale mam szybkie pytanie. 
Niedawno wybudowany dom z WM i GWC - rurowym. Niby wszystko OK. ale zainstalowane wentylatory VENTS TT 200  na wejściu i na wyjściu są STRASZNIE głośne (rura jeszcze nie podłączona - może latem ?)
Kubatura budynku to ok. 300m3 , domek letniskowy - używany weekendowo i latem. 
Potrzebuję wentylatorów o następujących cechach;
- musi być CICHY
- musi być energooszczędny
Bardzo proszę o pomoc, a agitatorom dziękuję.
Pozdrawiam licząc na szybką (szybkie) odpowiedź (odpowiedzi).
Marek

----------


## jasiek71

> Przepraszam, że się wtrącam w Wasze tematy, ale mam szybkie pytanie. 
> Niedawno wybudowany dom z WM i GWC - rurowym. Niby wszystko OK. ale zainstalowane wentylatory VENTS TT 200  na wejściu i na wyjściu są STRASZNIE głośne (rura jeszcze nie podłączona - może latem ?)
> Kubatura budynku to ok. 300m3 , domek letniskowy - używany weekendowo i latem. 
> Potrzebuję wentylatorów o następujących cechach;
> - musi być CICHY
> - musi być energooszczędny
> Bardzo proszę o pomoc, a agitatorom dziękuję.
> Pozdrawiam licząc na szybką (szybkie) odpowiedź (odpowiedzi).
> Marek


A czym sterujesz te wentylatory ...?
Jak na moje oko to chyba trochę za duże jak na 300 m3 ...

----------


## adam_mk

Poszukaj w EBM-PAPST Polska.
Coś dobierzesz.
I- nie!
Nie jestem agitatorem.
Raczej - praktykiem.

Adam M.

----------


## jasiek71

> Poszukaj w EBM-PAPST Polska.
> Coś dobierzesz.
> I- nie!
> Nie jestem agitatorem.
> Raczej - praktykiem.
> 
> Adam M.


Abo podłączyć ARW 3.0 do tych co już ma ... :yes:

----------


## karolek75

> Przepraszam, że się wtrącam w Wasze tematy, ale mam szybkie pytanie. 
> Niedawno wybudowany dom z WM i GWC - rurowym. Niby wszystko OK. ale zainstalowane wentylatory VENTS TT 200  na wejściu i na wyjściu są STRASZNIE głośne (rura jeszcze nie podłączona - może latem ?)
> Kubatura budynku to ok. 300m3 , domek letniskowy - używany weekendowo i latem. 
> Potrzebuję wentylatorów o następujących cechach;
> - musi być CICHY
> - musi być energooszczędny
> Bardzo proszę o pomoc, a agitatorom dziękuję.
> Pozdrawiam licząc na szybką (szybkie) odpowiedź (odpowiedzi).
> Marek


Albo tak jak pisze Adam, albo cos z tej serii:
http://www.wentylacja24.pl/pl/p/Went...00-SILENT-/154

testowalem i TT i i TD - w dB roznica ogromna.

----------


## szeklamarek

> Poszukaj w EBM-PAPST Polska.
> Coś dobierzesz.
> I- nie!
> Nie jestem agitatorem.
> Raczej - praktykiem.
> 
> Adam M.


Ależ P. Adamie !!!!!
gdzież bym śmiał pomyśleć, żeś Pan jest komiwojażerem. 
Z szacunkiem pozdrawiam i dziękuję.
M

----------


## szeklamarek

> A czym sterujesz te wentylatory ...?
> Jak na moje oko to chyba trochę za duże jak na 300 m3 ...


" jasiek 71 " dzięki za błyskawiczna odpowiedź.
Powierzchnia budynku ok. 125 m2 i z tego wyjdzie ok 300 m3. 
Czerpnia wiosna/jesień i wyrzutnia umieszczone w szczytach budynku zrobione są z rury 200 mm.
 Wentylatory sterowane są potencjometrami razem z nimi kupionymi i dedykowanymi do tych wentylatorów.
Pozdrawiam i dziękuję.
M.

----------


## szeklamarek

Konsekwencją poprzednich moich postów jest OGŁOSZENIE :
  SPRZEDAM DWA WENTYLATORY "VENTS TT 200" prawie nie używane, tanio !!!

----------


## jasiek71

> Konsekwencją poprzednich moich postów jest OGŁOSZENIE :
>   SPRZEDAM DWA WENTYLATORY "VENTS TT 200" prawie nie używane, tanio !!!


Nic nie sprzedawaj ...
Wywal te potencjometry a podłącz taki transformator jak podalem , będziesz miał 5 stopni regulacji i nie będą buczały ...
Na 1-szym biegu będzie ok 100m3 i ok 35w przy dwóch wentylatorach ...

----------


## adam_mk

A!
Sterowanie cięciem sinusoidy było?
Musiało burczeć...
To dobre na spawalnię jest...

Adam M.

----------


## szeklamarek

> A!
> Sterowanie cięciem sinusoidy było?
> Musiało burczeć...
> To dobre na spawalnię jest...
> 
> Adam M.


Panowie: Adam i Jasiek !
To w końcu jak ? Moglibyście ustalić zeznania ?
 :wiggle: 
Pozdrawiam. M.

----------


## jasiek71

> Panowie: Adam i Jasiek !
> To w końcu jak ? Moglibyście ustalić zeznania ?
> 
> Pozdrawiam. M.


Ale co ...?
My o tym samym ...
Masz do doopy sterowanie ..., same wents-y są ok. 
Inną sprawą to to do czego i gdzie je zainstalowałeś ...?

----------


## szeklamarek

> A!
> Sterowanie cięciem sinusoidy było?
> Musiało burczeć...
> To dobre na spawalnię jest...
> 
> Adam M.


Witam ! 
Jeśli dobrze rozumiem to wina jest w regulatorach !?!?!?!? Z wykształcenia jestem ogrodnikiem - więc mogę nie wszystko rozumieć.
Odpowiadając Jaśkowi: czerpnia jesień/wiosna jest tuż pod kalenicą dwuspadowego dachu od strony południowej o średnicy 200 mm. Dalej skrzynka z filtrami, wentylator, redukcje na 160 i 100 do sześciu anemostatów. Sześć wyciągów w 100, przechodzi na 160 i 200, dalej wentylator i wyrzutnia pod kalenicą od strony północnej. Rury fi 200, filtr i wentylatory z redukcjami na 160 umieszczone są na ocieplonym, nieogrzewanym stryszku. Wentylatory zamocowane są na elastycznych gumowych pasach i chciałem ja szczelnie zamknąć w wypełnionych wełną skrzynkach.
 GRWC to ok 80m rury fi 200, ok 2 do 2,5 m pod ziemią.
W mojej ocenie wentylatory to mój nietrafiony zakup: za dużo m3/godzinę - a ja potrzebuję max. 300 m3, są zbyt głośne i prądożerne. Kiedy je skręcę potencjometrami hałasują bardziej. Proszę o jednoznaczną radę - "ja prosty cichociemny jestem"
Marek

----------


## jasiek71

Prosta rada ARW 3.0 ...
Nikt cie nie zmusza do włączania piątego czy czwartego biegu ...
Chociaż patrząc na długość GWC to pewnie w lecie się przyda ...
Można jeszcze podpiąć te wentylatory na mniejszą wydajność ( patrz na zaciski kabli tam jest dwa sposoby podłączenia ...)
Edit ...
Tak dla ścisłości ma być ARW 3.0/2 zaczyna się od 70v na pierwszym biegu ...

----------


## romano78

[QUOTE=jasiek71;7085096].
Chociaż patrząc na długość GWC to pewnie w lecie się przyda ...

A jak rozwiazujecie problem niezrownowazonych strumieni bo załóżmy że mamy zrownowazoną instalacje na czerpni sciennej a gdy  przełaczamy na takie 80metrowe gwc to chyba nawiew nam nieco słabnie i robi się w domu podciśnienie.?

----------


## jasiek71

[QUOTE=romano78;7085136]


> .
> Chociaż patrząc na długość GWC to pewnie w lecie się przyda ...
> 
> A jak rozwiazujecie problem niezrownowazonych strumieni bo załóżmy że mamy zrownowazoną instalacje na czerpni sciennej a gdy  przełaczamy na takie 80metrowe gwc to chyba nawiew nam nieco słabnie i robi się w domu podciśnienie.?


Ja robię równowagę przy GWC, jeżeli na jakimś innym obejściu jest mniejszy opór to robi się lekkie nadciśnienie i tyle ...

----------


## romano78

[QUOTE=jasiek71;7085142]


> Ja robię równowagę przy GWC, jeżeli na jakimś innym obejściu jest mniejszy opór to robi się lekkie nadciśnienie i tyle ...


A  nie prościej dołożyc drugi wentyl na gwc o odpowiedniej mocy ? tak aby zrównoważył nam opór które daje gwc przy wydatku które najczęściej jest używane w zimie .Ale z drugiej strony to pewnie prąd który weżmie wentylator zeżre cały uzysk z GWC.

----------


## jasiek71

GWC ma działać cały czas przez cały rok ...
U mnie w domu wentylacja jest napędzana dwoma TT 200 z tym że ten nawiewowy jest na szybszym uzwojeniu (125w) a ten wyciągowy na wolniejszym (90w) i oczywiście ARW 3.0/2 do regulacji obrotów ...

----------


## szeklamarek

> Prosta rada ARW 3.0 ...
> Nikt cie nie zmusza do włączania piątego czy czwartego biegu ...
> Chociaż patrząc na długość GWC to pewnie w lecie się przyda ...
> Można jeszcze podpiąć te wentylatory na mniejszą wydajność ( patrz na zaciski kabli tam jest dwa sposoby podłączenia ...)
> Edit ...
> Tak dla ścisłości ma być ARW 3.0/2 zaczyna się od 70v na pierwszym biegu ...


JASIEK 71
 za Twoją radą drogą kupna nabyłem: ARW3.02, szt 2. W piątek je podłączę - i zobaczę czy będę miał za co Tobie dziękować. W odwodzie mam jeszcze możliwość wpięcia pomiędzy wentylatorem a anemostatami 5 m elastycznej izolowanej wełną alu-rury fi 200 - jako tłumika.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## jasiek71

> JASIEK 71
>  za Twoją radą drogą kupna nabyłem: ARW3.02, szt 2. W piątek je podłączę - i zobaczę czy będę miał za co Tobie dziękować. W odwodzie mam jeszcze możliwość wpięcia pomiędzy wentylatorem a anemostatami 5 m elastycznej izolowanej wełną alu-rury fi 200 - jako tłumika.
> Pozdrawiam


A dlaczego dwa ...??

----------


## szeklamarek

> A dlaczego dwa ...??


Jeden do obsługi wentylatora nawiewu wiosna/jesień, drugi do wentylatora wyciągu. Muszę jeszcze dokupić wentylator do nawiewu lato/zima (GRWC), który będzie stał daleko od domu w drewnianym małym budyneczku - "wieżyczce" i w nim zastosuję stary regulator obrotów
Pozdrawiam. M.

----------


## jasiek71

> Jeden do obsługi wentylatora nawiewu wiosna/jesień, drugi do wentylatora wyciągu. Muszę jeszcze dokupić wentylator do nawiewu lato/zima (GRWC), który będzie stał daleko od domu w drewnianym małym budyneczku - "wieżyczce" i w nim zastosuję stary regulator obrotów
> Pozdrawiam. M.


Nawiew i wyciąg mają pracować jednocześnie na jednym regulatorze , ewentualnie wentylator wyciągowy podłącz na ten słabszy zakres ( 90w ) a nawiewowy zostaw na tym mocniejszym (125w)

----------


## kangaxx

> Nawiew i wyciąg mają pracować jednocześnie na jednym regulatorze , ewentualnie wentylator wyciągowy podłącz na ten słabszy zakres ( 90w ) a nawiewowy zostaw na tym mocniejszym (125w)


a mogę się spytać dlaczego nawiewu może być więcej niż wyciągu a nie odwrotnie?

----------


## jasiek71

> a mogę się spytać dlaczego nawiewu może być więcej niż wyciągu a nie odwrotnie?


Prościej wyreguloeać jak mamy GWC ...
Takie podłączenie praktycznie samo się równoważy i nie ma takiej tendencji do robienia podciśnienia w domu ...

----------


## jankers

Witam wszystkich,
Przymierzam się do wykonania żwirowca. Do niedawna byłem przekonany do powielenia najbardziej typowych rozwiązań konstrukcyjnych GWC. Jakiś czas temu natrafiłem natomiast na koncepcję wykonania żwirowca "grzebieniowego". W zasadzie od typowych konstrukcji różni się głównie dwoma szczegółami:
- dodatkowe rury rozprowadzają powietrze równomiernie w złożu
- głębokość żwiru tylko 20cm



Firma która to montuje chwali się uzyskaniem bardzo niskich oporów powietrza z uwagi na krótką drogę przejścia powietrza przez żwir. Natomiast płytkość żwiru, a co za tym idzie duża powierzchnia styku żwiru z gruntem, oraz równomierny rozkład wykorzystania złoża ma rzekomo pozwolić uzyskać bardzo szybką regenerację, a przy pracy poniżej ok. 70% maksymalnej wydajności możliwość pracy ciągłej bez regeneracji.

O ile z niskimi oporami jestem w stanie zrozumieć o tyle drugi atut na chłopski rozum śmierdzi mi ściemą. Przestudiowałem kilka tematów o GWC, ale chciałbym poradzić się tutejszych ekspertów o ocenę takiego rozwiązania. Co o tym myślicie?

----------


## mariusz7924

Wątek 100- sposobów... czytam już któryś raz. Przez wiele lat przygotowuję się do budowy domu.
W końcu jestem na końcówce papierologii związanej z pnb. przez te lata kształtowal się ogólny zarys tego, czym ma być dla mnie i mojej rodziny, 
nasz dom. Oczywiście będzie w nim też kilka koncepcji wdrożonych, wyczytanych na niniejszym forum. wiele z nich w ciągu iluś lat czytania między innymi tego forum, zdołałem sprawdzić lub przetestować. Czasem u siebie, czasem u znajomych, a czasem nawet u nieznajomych..
Moim problemem jest połączenie kilku pomysłów do kupy, zerżniętych- a jakże- od ludzi na forum. Przynajmniej tych których uważam za autorytety w pewnych
dziedzinach wiedzy.
Chcę połączyć nydarowy odzysk ciepla z szarych scieków ze żwirowym gwc umieszczonym pod domem. I do tego wspomagać grunt pod domem nadwyżką
ciepła z solarów. 
Nie do końca wiem (umiem) jak to do kupy złożyć żeby osiągnąć- jak to jasiek71 określił- przesunięcie fazowe ok pół roku. czyli nawiew najcieplejszego powietrza np. w styczniu.
Myślałem żeby puścić powietrze z czerpni przez ok 20mb rury do nydarowego rekup. szarych śc. dalej pod dom do złoża żwirowego i nie mam pojęcia jak 
określić teraz wielkość złoża i jak poradzić sobie z myślą o np. wymianie kiedyś tego żwiru gdyby taka potrzeba zaszła.
Byłbym wdzięczny za podjęcie dyskusji.
Mariusz

----------


## Barth3z

> Wątek 100- sposobów... czytam już któryś raz. Przez wiele lat przygotowuję się do budowy domu.
> W końcu jestem na końcówce papierologii związanej z pnb. przez te lata kształtowal się ogólny zarys tego, czym ma być dla mnie i mojej rodziny, 
> nasz dom. Oczywiście będzie w nim też kilka koncepcji wdrożonych, wyczytanych na niniejszym forum. wiele z nich w ciągu iluś lat czytania między innymi tego forum, zdołałem sprawdzić lub przetestować. Czasem u siebie, czasem u znajomych, a czasem nawet u nieznajomych..
> Moim problemem jest połączenie kilku pomysłów do kupy, zerżniętych- a jakże- od ludzi na forum. Przynajmniej tych których uważam za autorytety w pewnych
> dziedzinach wiedzy.
> Chcę połączyć nydarowy odzysk ciepla z szarych scieków ze żwirowym gwc umieszczonym pod domem. I do tego wspomagać grunt pod domem nadwyżką
> ciepła z solarów. 
> Nie do końca wiem (umiem) jak to do kupy złożyć żeby osiągnąć- jak to jasiek71 określił- przesunięcie fazowe ok pół roku. czyli nawiew najcieplejszego powietrza np. w styczniu.
> Myślałem żeby puścić powietrze z czerpni przez ok 20mb rury do nydarowego rekup. szarych śc. dalej pod dom do złoża żwirowego i nie mam pojęcia jak 
> ...


Rozumiem, że nie chcesz rekuperatora ? Inaczej budowa takiego układu jest bezsensu.
tutaj masz coś podobnego, tylko z GWC rurowym:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post7059905

Osobiście proponowałbym Ci żwirowca poza domem, coś na wzór grzebieniowego GWC lub mojego w układzie tichelmanna. Następnie nydarowy odzysk i rurowy układ tichelmanna pod domem. Przydałoby Ci się jeszcze odejście nydarowego odzysku na czas letni.

----------


## mariusz7924

Reku nie chcę, kilku znajomych już ma i ciężko im się przyznać że sami się zrobili w bambuko.
Prawie nie używają, skręcają, włanczają cyklicznie itp. Ale kilka lat temu dali by sobie na sucho ogolić
za sprawności, zyski i pożytki cudownych rekuperatorów.
Ostatni z nich stracił wiarę w reku zeszłego lata. Ciężko dyszał z rodziną w swoim domu przy 29 st.c i reku na pełnym gazie.
Otworzyliśmy okienko w piwnicy i wyłaz dachowy, po tym co stwierdził ze dwie godz. pózniej wiem ze reku tego lata już nie chodził.
Wlaśnie kwestia tego żwirowca pod- lub poza domem mnie nurtuje, nie znalazłem konkretnych informacji za czy przeciw.
nydar pisze o przesunięciu fazowym, jasiek71 o przesunięciu o pół roku, a adam mk pisze że da się.
Obejście nydarowego odzysku na lato oczywiście można zrobić, ale przy podgrzewaniu gruntu pod domem pewnie nie trzeba. Ew można zrobić i sprawdzić 
czy trzeba tego obejscia używać. Nydar pisze gdzieś że niema to sensu. To ciepło  latem doładowuje grunt pod domem.
Żwirowiec poza domem  nie bardzo mam jak, a pod domem to chyba tylko w sytuacji- jak pisze adam mk- jakiś metr pod płytą- posadzką.
Lub jak pisze nydar, żeby gruntu nie wychładzać to tylko w przypadku wspomagania np. GMC.

Mariusz

----------


## Liwko

Słowo daje nie rozumiem. Budujecie żwirowca za X złotych. Za ten sam X złotych da się wybudować kolektor poziomy pod PC. Wstawiacie PC i macie trzy razy lepiej niż ze żwirowca.

----------


## Liwko

> Reku nie chcę, kilku znajomych już ma i ciężko im się przyznać że sami się zrobili w bambuko.
> Prawie nie używają, skręcają, włanczają cyklicznie itp. Ale kilka lat temu dali by sobie na sucho ogolić
> za sprawności, zyski i pożytki cudownych rekuperatorów.
> Ostatni z nich stracił wiarę w reku zeszłego lata. Ciężko dyszał z rodziną w swoim domu przy 29 st.c i reku na pełnym gazie.
> Otworzyliśmy okienko w piwnicy i wyłaz dachowy, po tym co stwierdził ze dwie godz. pózniej wiem ze reku tego lata już nie chodził.


 :ohmy:

----------


## jasiek71

> Słowo daje nie rozumiem. Budujecie żwirowca za X złotych. Za ten sam X złotych da się wybudować kolektor poziomy pod PC. Wstawiacie PC i macie trzy razy lepiej niż ze żwirowca.


 :big grin:  :yes:

----------


## mariusz7924

Liwko, taki żwirowiec, jak dla mnie to też PC...
konwencjonalnej PC nie chcę mieć
Za to będzie kociołek na drewno, bufor ciepla, podłogówka i solary z odzysku.

----------


## Liwko

> konwencjonalnej PC nie chcę mieć


W takim razie wywal lodówkę.

----------


## jasiek71

> W takim razie wywal lodówkę.


 :rotfl:

----------


## mariusz7924

Jak się spieprzy to wywale.. za pare zł kupię nową...
PC nie wywaliłbym, za droga. Nawet zepsutej.. dalej mógłbym się chwalić że mam.
A żwir.. hmm.. też go nie wywalę. Bo mi się nie bedzie chciało.

----------


## jasiek71

> Jak się spieprzy to wywale.. za pare zł kupię nową...
> PC nie wywaliłbym, za droga. Nawet zepsutej.. dalej mógłbym się chwalić że mam.
> A żwir.. hmm.. też go nie wywalę. Bo mi się nie bedzie chciało.


A ty widziałeś chociaż taką PC w środku ...?
Jak się coś sp ... to się naprawi ... :yes:

----------


## Liwko

> A ty widziałeś chociaż taką PC w środku ...?
> Jak się coś sp ... to się naprawi ...


Dokładnie. Przez siedem lat na naprawy wydałem 50zł. 7,14zł na rok.

----------


## mariusz7924

tak jest, widziałem. zależy co się zepsuje, bo np. agregat już trzeba wymienić. Zużywa się.
A żwir.. raczej się nie zużywa. Przynajmniej w tym przypadku nie jestem pewien.
Dlatego pytałem o sens złoża żwirowego pod domem, nie jestem pewien czy jest w stanie to się "zepsuć"
i wymagać wymiany. Dom będzie na płycie fund. i myślałem żeby poza żwirem dorzucić jeszcze jedną rurę od RSS do wlotu w domu tak w razie awarii jakiejś.
A odnośnie naprawy.. też jestem za tym żeby najpierw sprawdzić co się zepsuło, próbować to naprawić przy użyciu posiadanej wiedzy i umiejętności,
a póżniej ew. wezwać fachowca jeśli jest w tym jakiś sens ekonomiczny. Wiedzę mam jakąś tam..
jak widać niewystarczającą do osiągnięcia wytyczonych sobie celów.

----------


## Liwko

> tak jest, widziałem. zależy co się zepsuje, bo np. agregat już trzeba wymienić. Zużywa się.
> A żwir.. raczej się nie zużywa. Przynajmniej w tym przypadku nie jestem pewien.
> Dlatego pytałem o sens złoża żwirowego pod domem, nie jestem pewien czy jest w stanie to się "zepsuć"
> i wymagać wymiany. Dom będzie na płycie fund. i myślałem żeby poza żwirem dorzucić jeszcze jedną rurę od RSS do wlotu w domu tak w razie awarii jakiejś.
> A odnośnie naprawy.. też jestem za tym żeby najpierw sprawdzić co się zepsuło, próbować to naprawić przy użyciu posiadanej wiedzy i umiejętności,
> a póżniej ew. wezwać fachowca jeśli jest w tym jakiś sens ekonomiczny. Wiedzę mam jakąś tam..
> jak widać niewystarczającą do osiągnięcia wytyczonych sobie celów.


Czas pracy sprężarki przewidziany jest na około 100 000h (Copeland). Moja PC pracuje rocznie około 2000h. Koszt jej wymiany to około 4000zł przy wysokim kursie walut.
Ale rób jak uważasz.

----------


## mariusz7924

Liwko wiele razy myślałem o PC do domu, dom w całości będzie miał ogrzewanie podłogowe więc nie jest żle. działka to prawie hektar podmokłego gruntu, więc dobrze dla DZ pompy. Niestety jest trochę kłopotów np z przerwami zasilania, spadkami napięć itp. Czasem mamy przez tydzień wylanczany prąd po kilka min dziennie. Nie ma miesiąca bez jakiejś przerwy w zasilaniu. Niewiem jak to zniesie np elektronika pompy. Nie wiem jakie będzie zapotrzebowanie domu.
Nie wiem jakie bedę miał rachunki za Energię el. Za to wiem że lubię popracować sobie przy przygotowywaniu drewna na opał. 
Może ktoś mnie kiedyś przekona do PC.

----------


## Liwko

Braki prądu to nie problem, o ile nie trwają kilka dni. Moja PC pracowała 24h/dobę siedem lat temu przy -27. Wtedy faktycznie gdyby wyłączyli prąd mógłby być mały problem (mam kominek w zanadrzu). Zazwyczaj pompa potrzebuje zimą około 10h.

----------


## nydar

A o koszcie PC gruntowej nie piszecie?

----------


## mariusz7924

nydar, o koszcie też myślałem.  ale j.w. nikt mnie jeszcze nie przekonał do PC.
za to do GWC jak najbardziej. 
czy mógłbyś przyjrzeć się mojemu wymysłowi kilka postów wcześniej?
 co może mi dać wymiennik wody szarej przed złożem żwirowym? czy pomysł ma sens?

----------


## Liwko

> A o koszcie PC gruntowej nie piszecie?


A samo GWC żwirowe wystarczy?

----------


## nydar

> Wątek 100- sposobów... czytam już któryś raz. Przez wiele lat przygotowuję się do budowy domu.
> W końcu jestem na końcówce papierologii związanej z pnb. przez te lata kształtowal się ogólny zarys tego, czym ma być dla mnie i mojej rodziny, 
> nasz dom. Oczywiście będzie w nim też kilka koncepcji wdrożonych, wyczytanych na niniejszym forum. wiele z nich w ciągu iluś lat czytania między innymi tego forum, zdołałem sprawdzić lub przetestować. Czasem u siebie, czasem u znajomych, a czasem nawet u nieznajomych..
> Moim problemem jest połączenie kilku pomysłów do kupy, zerżniętych- a jakże- od ludzi na forum. Przynajmniej tych których uważam za autorytety w pewnych
> dziedzinach wiedzy.
> Chcę połączyć nydarowy odzysk ciepla z szarych scieków ze żwirowym gwc umieszczonym pod domem. I do tego wspomagać grunt pod domem nadwyżką
> ciepła z solarów. 
> Nie do końca wiem (umiem) jak to do kupy złożyć żeby osiągnąć- jak to jasiek71 określił- przesunięcie fazowe ok pół roku. czyli nawiew najcieplejszego powietrza np. w styczniu.
> Myślałem żeby puścić powietrze z czerpni przez ok 20mb rury do nydarowego rekup. szarych śc. dalej pod dom do złoża żwirowego i nie mam pojęcia jak 
> ...


20-30mb rozbiegówki GWC ,przy fundamencie domu RSŚ i dalej tuż pod chudziakiem 20mb.GWC rurowego. Te ostatnie 20mb. w zasadzie spełnia funkcję stabilizatora temp. 
Np. po spuszczeniu wanny wody nie zmienia się temp. nadmuchu .
Nie dawał bym pod chałupą żwirowca, bo będzie powodował cykliczne zmiany wilgotności gruntu,a tam ma być tylko sucho.i ciepławo.

----------


## nydar

> A samo GWC żwirowe wystarczy?


Dom produkuje rocznie z tytułu wentylacji ,realnie do odzysku 2500- 3000kWh. Z tytułu CWU ,ok 1000 - 1500kWh energii cieplnej i ok. drugie tyle chłodu. To w zupełności wystarczy zamiast PC za kilkadziesiąt kPLN. Samo GWC nie.wystarczy.

----------


## Liwko

> To w zupełności wystarczy zamiast PC za kilkadziesiąt kPLN.


A dlaczego nie kilkaset?

----------


## mariusz7924

żwirowiec w moim zamyśle miał własnie stabilizować warunki wilgotnościowe powietrza doprowadzonego do domu. 
Wiem że Ty masz tylko rurę i odzysk z wody sz. i wilgotność regulujesz ilością powietrza.
Niewiem na ile szczelny dom uda mi się wybudować żeby wilgotność w ryzach utrzymać.
jasiek71 gdzieś pisał o przesunięciu fazowym temperatur średnich, i wydawało mi się że żwirowiec pod domem mógłby w tym pomagać.
Powietrze z wymiennika w.sz. w żwirowiec pchać na okrągło, i po max 3-ech sezonach korzystać ze średniej temp. pod domem.
Na działce woda dosyć wysoko więc rurowy poza domem to trchę ciężki temat. samą rozbiegówkę można wokół domu zrobić.
dom na nasypie niewielkim, stąd pomysł na żwirowiec pod domem.

----------


## laskim

Oglądam sobie zdjęcia w necie gwc glikolowych i często jest to zrobione tak że są jakby dwie czerpnie połączone przepustnicą. Albo idzie przez gwc glikolowe/ rurowe albo bezpośrednio z zewnątrz. Pytanie. Czy może byc połączone tą przepustnicą gwc glikolowe oraz gwc rurowe (zamist czerpni ściennej)? Glikolowe na lato, rurowe na zimę?

----------


## jasiek71

> Oglądam sobie zdjęcia w necie gwc glikolowych i często jest to zrobione tak że są jakby dwie czerpnie połączone przepustnicą. Albo idzie przez gwc glikolowe/ rurowe albo bezpośrednio z zewnątrz. Pytanie. Czy może byc połączone tą przepustnicą gwc glikolowe oraz gwc rurowe (zamist czerpni ściennej)? Glikolowe na lato, rurowe na zimę?


Przy glikolowcu nie ma potrzeby robienia jakichś dodatkowych czerpni z przepustnicami, powietrze leci cały czas przez wymiennik na czerpni a sterownik jedynie załącza pompkę obiegową jak jest taka potrzeba ...

----------


## laskim

DZ mam od pompy ciepła dlatego chciałem je oszczędzić zimą, a rura kanaliza i tak zakopana jest w ziemi jak jeszcze były inne plany  :smile:  Skoro jest to i to, to pomyslałem żeby to jakoś połączyć. Co Wy na to?

----------


## jasiek71

> DZ mam od pompy ciepła dlatego chciałem je oszczędzić zimą, a rura kanaliza i tak zakopana jest w ziemi jak jeszcze były inne plany  Skoro jest to i to, to pomyslałem żeby to jakoś połączyć. Co Wy na to?


A ile tej kanalizy zakopane i jak głęboko ...?
Jaka średnica rury ...?

----------


## laskim

No dużo nie jest bo jakieś 20m fi 200 głęboko 1,5m

----------


## jasiek71

> No dużo nie jest bo jakieś 20m fi 200 głęboko 1,5m


Jako "odmrażarka" w zimie wystarczy i nic poza tym ... :cool:

----------


## laskim

i do tego właśnie ma służyć  :smile:  czyli można tak pokombinować?

----------


## CodeSnipper

Mam problem. Tylko nie bijcie.

Mam GWC z rur pomarańczowych fi200. 60m rury na dwóch metrach, wody na  10m - wg geologa, gleba to glina i skały ilaste. GWC robiłem sam, niestety  szczelności nie zachowałem - albo czegoś nie doczytałem, albo doczytałem  i nie trafiło. Na części połączeń są uszczelki, na części nie ma. Rury łączone kielichami w stronę spadku, żeby ewentualna woda, nawet jak będzie wchodzić w połączenie, wypływała. Na końcu przy czerpni zakończyłem w kształcie odwróconej  litery T i wylot zasypałem żwirem, aby ewentualna woda sobie tam  spłynęła.



Od jakiegoś czasu miałem zapach stęchlizny, dziś w końcu odkopałem  czerpnię, i niestety zebrało się tam nieco wody, a w niej zielone gluty.  Wypłukałem  dość obficie całość wlewając kilkanaście wiader wody aby  uderzenie było mocne, a potem przelałem jeszcze wodą z węża. Na koniec  założyłem siatkę na odkopanym końcu i zostawiłem do wyschnięcia, jutro  obczaję jakiś wycior i linkę i zrobię to dokładniej.

Pytanie jest następujące: czy pogłębienie tej pseudo studni coś mi  pomoże? Bo nie wiem generalnie czy woda wzięła się tam z GWC, czy  przesiąkła od góry przez glinę i żwir. Gliny na żwirze jest jakieś 50cm,  żwiru drugie 50 cm. Spadek terenu mam naturalny. Czy może powinienem to  jeszcze jakoś inaczej rozwiązać? Może tak:





Po przeczytaniu postów o ARV 3.0 - pytanie do Jaśka: można dwa wentylatory pod jeden podpiąć?

----------


## karolek75

Za Jaska. Oczywiście.

----------


## jasiek71

> Mam problem. Tylko nie bijcie.
> 
> Mam GWC z rur pomarańczowych fi200. 60m rury na dwóch metrach, wody na  10m - wg geologa, gleba to glina i skały ilaste. GWC robiłem sam, niestety  szczelności nie zachowałem - albo czegoś nie doczytałem, albo doczytałem  i nie trafiło. Na części połączeń są uszczelki, na części nie ma. Rury łączone kielichami w stronę spadku, żeby ewentualna woda, nawet jak będzie wchodzić w połączenie, wypływała. Na końcu przy czerpni zakończyłem w kształcie odwróconej  litery T i wylot zasypałem żwirem, aby ewentualna woda sobie tam  spłynęła.
> 
> 
> 
> Od jakiegoś czasu miałem zapach stęchlizny, dziś w końcu odkopałem  czerpnię, i niestety zebrało się tam nieco wody, a w niej zielone gluty.  Wypłukałem  dość obficie całość wlewając kilkanaście wiader wody aby  uderzenie było mocne, a potem przelałem jeszcze wodą z węża. Na koniec  założyłem siatkę na odkopanym końcu i zostawiłem do wyschnięcia, jutro  obczaję jakiś wycior i linkę i zrobię to dokładniej.
> 
> Pytanie jest następujące: czy pogłębienie tej pseudo studni coś mi  pomoże? Bo nie wiem generalnie czy woda wzięła się tam z GWC, czy  przesiąkła od góry przez glinę i żwir. Gliny na żwirze jest jakieś 50cm,  żwiru drugie 50 cm. Spadek terenu mam naturalny. Czy może powinienem to  jeszcze jakoś inaczej rozwiązać? Może tak:
> ...


Czy ty używasz tego wymiennika , czy tylko sobie tak był zakopany dla idei ...?
Tak ..., do jednego ARW podpinasz dwa wentylatory , tak robię we wszystkich instalacjach ... :smile:

----------


## CodeSnipper

Używam i sobie chwalę. Natomiast niestety nie jestem tak lotny jak niektórzy tutaj (bez złośliwości,  z podziwem)  i czasem niestety coś spieprze.  Inna sprawa,  że historia zakopywania tego GWC prosta i krótka nie jest, plany były idealne a potem życie je zweryfikowało.

----------


## jasiek71

Jak ktoś coś ...
Ewentualnie nikt nic to u mnie z GWC leci obecnie 9,7* ... :yes:

----------


## CodeSnipper

A mnie niestety chyba czeka kopanie i układanie od nowa  :sad:  Wypłukałem, wyczyściłem wyciorem dmucham od trzech godzin na maksa (700m3) i zapaszek nie znika. Dobrze, że mogę dmuchać pod chałupę. Mógłbym pewnie założyć jakiś filtr, tylko co z tego, jak zrobione do dupy.

----------


## adam_mk

Kup trochę podchlorynu sodu. (NaClO2 roztwór 25%)
Wlej z 50g do jakiej butelki.
Dodaj do niego octu. Tak około szklanki. Dopełnij butelkę chłodną przegotowaną woda.
Uwolni się dwutlenek chloru o wyraźnie "basenowym" zapachu. Żółty.
Poczekaj około 5 minut i wlej do wiadra z wodą.
Wymieszaj i wlej tę wodę do "śmierdziela".

WSZYSTKIE patogeny padną bo to od dziesięcioleci stosowany sposób dezynfekcji.
Tym też uzdatnia się wodę pitną (w mniejszym stężeniu).

Na pewno nie zaszkodzi a pomóc może.
A koszt taki, jak paka fajek.

Adam M.

----------


## nydar

Można też w postaci aerozolu dać wody utlenionej . Sprawdzone .Działa.

----------


## CodeSnipper

Włączyć wentyl i rozpylić?

Dzięki Panowie, będę próbował. Ale to doraźne raczej, po prostu spieprzyłem i trzeba będzie poprawiać.

----------


## jasiek71

Ja kiedyś bodajże w drugim sezonie użytkowania GWC miałem problem ze smrodem padliny w chałupie , jak się okazało po intensywnym dochodzeniu że coś wypadło do niczym nie osłoniętej rury wlotowej i zdechło ...( prawdopodobnie jakiś mały ptak ...)
Zrobiłem taką odkażającą miksturę z wszystkiego co znalazłem w chałupie ( kret, domestos, przeróżna chemia domowa...) , rozcieńczyłem to z wodą i wlałem od strony strychu do wymiennika aby przepłukać całą rurę ...
Przez kilka dni w domu był zapach jak przy sobotnich porządkach ale smród padliny już się nie pojawił ...
Zrobiłem siatkę na wlocie aby takie przygody się nie powtarzały ...
Obecnie na czerpni mam filtr więc nawet Komar się nie prześlizgnie...

----------


## karolek75

> Włączyć wentyl i rozpylić?
> 
> Dzięki Panowie, będę próbował. Ale to doraźne raczej, po prostu spieprzyłem i trzeba będzie poprawiać.


CS, po robieniu mojego GWC zostaly mi rury termokurczliwe z mastikiem uszczelniajacym na fi 160 i 200 ( ile czego musialbym sprawdzic). W dobrej cenie oddam.  Radpol chyba juz ich nie ma w ofercie: RPM 205/65 i 235/70

----------


## CodeSnipper

To do oklejenia połączeń, jak rozumiem? Ile tego masz i po ile chcesz opchnąć - możesz podać tu albo na PW.

Edycja:

Podziałałem na razie zwykłym domestosem z kretem i wodą. Ten podchloryn to widzę tylko jako pierońskie opakowania po 25-35 kg. Przemysłowe. 

Czy takie tabletki mogą być:

http://bassau.pl/sklep/pl/dezynfekcj...-tabletki.html

----------


## karolek75

> To do oklejenia połączeń, jak rozumiem? Ile tego masz i po ile chcesz opchnąć - możesz podać tu albo na PW.


Tak, to na zewnatrz rury. Sprawdze jutro rano i ci napisze PW.

----------


## adam_mk

Pier.... Unia!!!
Żeby zdechli!!!
Utrudniają życie jak umieją...
Kupiłem niedawno wysyłkowo 1kg za niecałe 40zł.
Hurtownia odczynników chemicznych.
Chloryn sodu cz.da. (czysty do analiz).

Pogoogluj:
Jim Humble, MMS, MMS2.
Czytałem, ze parszywce utrudniają i wręcz zakazują sprzedaży śmiertelnikom...
Z zastosowań przemysłowych wycofać się tego nie da, to zrobili tak, ze dla śmiertelnika takie opakowanie jest zapasem dla średniego MIASTA na jakie STO LAT.
Te tabletki to nazwa handlowa. 
Podchloryn, chloryn lub chloran.
Trzeba by na opakowaniu poczytać.

Co za czasy...
PISADŁO sprzedają, co się nim DA PISAĆ.
Nie powiedzą, ze tam jest WKŁAD od długopisu...
Po to, żebyś sobie problemu za 2zł nie rozwiązał, bo lepiej jest, jak 200 komuś zapłacisz...

Adam M.

----------


## Marvin78

Witam, od kilku, albo raczej kilkunastu dni czytam wątek doszedłem dopiero do 325 strony.
Dzięki lekturze dowiedziałem się że GWC żwirowe jakie będę robił ma mieć wymiary 5,5m x 5,5m (około) i 0,6m wysokość żwiru.
Teraz moje pytanie rury zasilającą i odbierającą będę miał fi 200 o długości 5m.
jakiej średnicy i ile otworów mam w niej zrobić aby powietrze nie szło po przekątnej tylko aby korzystało z całego złoża.
Kilka informacji na temat terenu.
Działka na wzniesieniu, teren lita glina z 15+-20 cm warstwą humusu, warstwa gliny to około 4m w głąb ziemi poniżej ładny żółty piach ( wiem to gdyż podczas budowy, gdy dom nie był jeszcze zadaszony miałem problemy z deszczówką (dom w całości podpiwniczony) i musiałem jakoś wodę z piwnicy odprowadzać, więc nawierciłem cztery otwory, do nich wsadziłem rurę drenażową i zasypałem całość żwirem)

----------


## matkor

> GWC żwirowe jakie będę robił ma mieć wymiary 5,5m x 5,5m (około) i 0,6m wysokość żwiru.
> Teraz moje pytanie rury zasilającą i odbierającą będę miał fi 200 o długości 5m.
> jakiej średnicy i ile otworów mam w niej zrobić aby powietrze nie szło po przekątnej tylko aby korzystało z całego złoża.


Daj rury równolegle i wywierć tyle otworów aby ich powierzchnia był większa niż przekrój rury.
Jak chcesz włożyć te rury do kwadratowego złoża? Jak masz 5m rury na wlot i wylot to chyba mało na złoże o szerokości 5.5m ?

----------


## Marvin78

> Daj rury równolegle i wywierć tyle otworów aby ich powierzchnia był większa niż przekrój rury.
> Jak chcesz włożyć te rury do kwadratowego złoża? Jak masz 5m rury na wlot i wylot to chyba mało na złoże o szerokości 5.5m ?


Na razie nie mam żadnej rury, 
Chodzi mi jaka jest optymalna wielkość otworów, tak aby nie powodowały zbyt dużych strat, a także aby ich ilość nie przepuszczała całości powietrza na początku rury do złoża.
Przecież mogę wywiercić 40 otworów fi 10, albo 10 otworów fi 20 w obydwu przypadkach będzie zachowane pole przekroju rury = polu przekroju otworów + krzywizna rury.
Dochodzi jeszcze do tego żwir który częściowo przesłoni światło otworów.
Ma to jakikolwiek sens??
Jest jakaś niepisana zasada co do wielkości otworów??
Czy jeśli otwory będą większe od najmniejszej frakcji żwiru to powinienem użyć siatki np do styropianu, aby zabezpieczyć rurę przed zasypaniem??
A może wręcz przeciwnie, może rura powinna być wypełniona żwirem?? Tylko czy wtedy powietrze nie pójdzie po przekątnej??

----------


## qubic

> Pier.... Unia!!!
> Żeby zdechli!!!
> Utrudniają życie jak umieją...
> 
> Adam M.


dobrze też poczytać o przekręcie z czynnikiem w klimach samochodowych. wchodzi nowy "bezpieczny"  :Evil:  eko czynnik  R-1234YF.
a że w razie kolizji wydzielić się może kwas fluorowodorowy to już cicho sza UNIA!!!!
http://kingamatusiak.natemat.pl/7726...stroj-ochronny

----------


## adam_mk

Marvin78

Chyba zacznij czytać raz jeszcze...
BYŁO!

Żwirowiec w glinie...
Bym się zastanowił.

Adam M.

----------


## Barth3z

Też nie polecam budować żwirowca w glinie. Jest duże ryzyko, że trafisz na jakąś zgniłą roślinę w tej glinie i po GWC. Tego nie naprawisz.  Pisałem o tym w swoim dzienniku:



> ...
> Bardzo ważne!, abyście zwrócili uwagę na grunt, w którym dokonujecie wykopu pod GWC. Dziś natknąłem się na "czarną" glinę. To glina, w której wymieszane były zgniłe rośliny. Smród niewyobrażalny! Gdyby coś takiego znalazło się w żwirowcu, to po GWC ... Na szczęście było to tylko w jednym miejscu i na powierzchni. Głębiej czyściutko, piaskowo.
> ...

----------


## matkor

> Chodzi mi jaka jest optymalna wielkość otworów, tak aby nie powodowały zbyt dużych strat, a także aby ich ilość nie przepuszczała całości powietrza na początku rury do złoża.


"Otwory" w żwirze są wielokrotnie mniejsze niż rura fi200 więc wg mojej znajomości fizyki, opór GWC będzie wynikał głównie z  długości  i przekroju złoża  żwirowego. Oczywiście  o ile nawiercisz/natniesz odpowiednio dużo dużych otworów, równomiernie na całej rurze.




> Przecież mogę wywiercić 40 otworów fi 10, albo 10 otworów fi 20 w obydwu przypadkach będzie zachowane pole przekroju rury = polu przekroju otworów + krzywizna rury.


Ale opór będzie inny mimo że pola bedą takie same.
Lepiej jak powierzchnia otworów *jest większa niż przekrój rury*, bo po co wprowadzać dodatkowy opór na otworach.
Dwa, jak masz nawiercać otwory fi 10, to lepiej chyba wycinać paski tarczą. Jak otwory to takie jak ktoś robił w tym wątku - fi ok 50 zasiatkowane.
*I nie zapomnij o okularach przy nacinaniu!*



> Jest jakaś niepisana zasada co do wielkości otworów??


Im większe i im więcej tym lepiej, byle by rura wytrzymała zasypanie.




> Czy jeśli otwory będą większe od najmniejszej frakcji żwiru to powinienem użyć siatki np do styropianu, aby zabezpieczyć rurę przed zasypaniem??


Tak.  Rura ma być pusta.




> A może wręcz przeciwnie, może rura powinna być wypełniona żwirem?? Tylko czy wtedy powietrze nie pójdzie po przekątnej??


Jak masz zapychać rurę żwirem, to nie ma sensu jej wkładać  :smile:  I wtedy, tak, największy strumień powietrza pójdzie po przekątnej.

----------


## Barth3z

> jak masz nawiercać otwory fi 10, to lepiej chyba wycinać paski tarczą.


Ja tak robiłem:





> Jak masz zapychać rurę żwirem, to nie ma sensu jej wkładać  I wtedy, tak, największy strumień powietrza pójdzie po przekątnej.


I tak i tak pójdzie po przekątnej. Żeby pracowało całe złoże należałoby wprowadzić przegrody i stworzyć układ Tichelmanna.

----------


## witek_myslowice

> Dzięki lekturze dowiedziałem się że GWC żwirowe jakie będę robił ma mieć wymiary 5,5m x 5,5m (około) i 0,6m wysokość żwiru.
> Teraz moje pytanie rury zasilającą i odbierającą będę miał fi 200 o długości 5m.
> jakiej średnicy i ile otworów mam w niej zrobić aby powietrze nie szło po przekątnej tylko aby korzystało z całego złoża.


Jeden wymiar 5,5m jest ok ale drugi (rozstaw rur) jest zdecydowanie za szeroki. Powietrze po przejsciu 3m złoża żwirowego nie zmienia już temperatury - dalszy jego przepływ tylko zwieksza opory powietrza. Nie wiem jak jest stan wody gruntowej - to już lepiej zwiekszyć "wysokość żwiru".
Nacinanie rur jak to zrobił Barth3z to b.dobre rozwiazanie.

----------


## jasiek71

A moje GWC ma w tej chwili 10,4* ...

----------


## cezary.pl

> Jeden wymiar 5,5m jest ok ale drugi (rozstaw rur) jest zdecydowanie za szeroki. Powietrze po przejsciu 3m złoża żwirowego nie zmienia już temperatury - dalszy jego przepływ tylko zwieksza opory powietrza. Nie wiem jak jest stan wody gruntowej - to już lepiej zwiekszyć "wysokość żwiru".
> Nacinanie rur jak to zrobił Barth3z to b.dobre rozwiazanie.


Przed nacinaniem lepiej wytrasować i nawiercić otwory, a szparki same będą się robiły, wypadały. Robiąc sposobem ze zdjęcia, wynika że co drugą należy wyłamać.

Pozdrawiam
Cezary

PS. Otwory o średnicy takiej, jak szerokość szczeliny.

----------


## witek_myslowice

> Też nie polecam budować żwirowca w glinie. Jest duże ryzyko, że trafisz na jakąś zgniłą roślinę w tej glinie i po GWC. Tego nie naprawisz.  Pisałem o tym w swoim dzienniku:


To prawda - kiedyś stanalem przed tym problemem. W projekcie GWC zaleciłem wyłożenie TYLKO ścian wykopu folią budowlaną i w późniejszym użytkowaniu nie pojawiły sie zapachy. Na szczęście na dnie GWC tej gliny nie było, występowała jak warstwa w ścianie wykopu. Są domowe amatorskie metody sprawdzenia czy występuje podejrzany grunt:
Do połowy czystego wiadra nasypać grunt rodzimy/glinę i zakryć pokrywą lub folią. Po pół godzinie powoli odsłonić i powąchać.
Tą samą metodą można sprawdzić zamienniki żwiru - np dolomit itp

----------


## cezary.pl

Dolomit powinien mieć zapach oceanu? :big grin: 

Pozdrawiam
Cezary

----------


## Barth3z

> Przed nacinaniem lepiej wytrasować i nawiercić otwory, a szparki same będą się robiły, wypadały. Robiąc sposobem ze zdjęcia, wynika że co drugą należy wyłamać.


Zgadza się ! Będzie ładniej wyglądało niż wyłamywanie, choć nie wiem czy nie będzie więcej roboty z tym wierceniem  :wink:  Ale jak najbardziej pomysł godny zastosowania.

----------


## Barth3z

> A moje GWC ma w tej chwili 10,4* ...


Wczoraj rano miałem u siebie 7,9oC  :smile:

----------


## Marvin78

> GWC, o którym tu pisaliśmy jest podłaczone do wentylacji, więc nie można podzielić na strefy. Kanałówka to w 100% recyrkulacja . Jak tu na zdj.
> Załącznik 312400 
>  Nie wiel ile Pan zrobił gwc ( ja setki przez 20 lat)  głównie  "psuje" szczelność i po prostu po latach śmierdzą.
> 
>  gwc nie trzeba czyścić to fakt, rozsądniej się od niego odłączyć, o czym się użytkownicy gwc przekonają dość szybko.


Kolego TB jesteś partaczem i otwarcie się do tego przyznajesz, 
GWC które spartaczyłeś (bo inaczej tego się nie da określić) przestają spełniać swoje funkcje.
Wszyscy inwestorzy którym wykonywałeś instalacje powinni oddać Cię do sądu.
Proszę Cię w imieniu całej społeczności, znajdź sobie jakieś forum na którym się pisze o remontach starych zdezelowanych domów i tam wciskaj swoje klimatyzatory.
Inwestorzy którzy zaglądają na ten wątek sa zdecydowani na GWC, i nie chcą klimy,
jedyne na czym im zależy to poznać pewne niuanse związane z wykonaniem, 
Twoje posty jedynie zaśmiecają forum i prowokują do zupełnie jałowych i niepotrzebnych dyskusji.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Może ktoś zbierze w jedną całość wszystkie błędy, zamieści to na forum jako grzechy główne GWC?
Coraz więcej doświadczeń, coraz więcej chętnych.
Jakiś mały przybornik, a uprości drogę wszystkim zainteresowanym.

----------


## jasiek71

> Może ktoś zbierze w jedną całość wszystkie błędy, zamieści to na forum jako grzechy główne GWC?
> Coraz więcej doświadczeń, coraz więcej chętnych.
> Jakiś mały przybornik, a uprości drogę wszystkim zainteresowanym.


Tyle że tak naprawdę to prawie nikt nic nie wie o działaniu GWC ... :cool: 
A każdy następny "zainteresowany" i tak będzie rzeźbił po swojemu bo przecież on wie najlepiej ... :wink: 

Podstawowy błąd to za mała powierzchnia gruntu na której jest rozłożony wymiennik ...
Następny to " udowadniania" że można "inaczej"..., czyli sp...ć Proste i dobre rozwiązanie ... :wink: 
Itd itp

----------


## adam_mk

Zgadzam się z Tobą w całej rozciągłości!
 :Lol: 
Praktyka pokazuje to zjawisko na tym forum od lat.

Adam M.

----------


## Barth3z

Adamie, a skąd pojawiła się koncepcja ulokowanie GWC pod domem ? Na jakiej podstawie wywnioskowałeś, że to dobry pomysł ?

----------


## adam_mk

Stara sprawa...
Są badania wpływu (temperaturowego) działającego GWC na otaczający teren.
Badania w zbudowanym , kontrolnym GWC prowadzone były do odległości rzędu 5m NAD, W BOK i POD GWC.
Pokazały, że realnie, wpływ ten kończy się na 0,5m do 1m (jak gradienty utrzymują się BARDZO długo).
Fundament posadawia się na stopie umieszczonej na poziomie przemarzania zimy stuletniej.
Czyli jakieś 1,2 do nawet 1,5m.
GWC żwirowe (bo domy stawia się raczej w SUCHYM miejscu) lub glikolowe (bo nie zawsze stawia się je w suchym miejscu, jak się odziedziczy kawałek bagienka) można więc przykryć warstwą piasku/pospółki/gruntu JAŁOWEGO od 0,5 do ponad 1m, co eliminuje jego wpływ na wnętrza.
Zwłaszcza, ze termoizolacja podłogi na gruncie robiona jest solidnie, odmiennie niż kiedyś, gdy dechy podłogi układano często wprost na piasku.

Granta kiedyś mi wcisnęli dotyczącego GWC.
Wcisnąłem w niego rok roboty i ponad 200 czujników (działa do dziś).
Bazowałem więc też na własnych pomiarach całorocznych.
Mam też czasem wieści z miejsc, w których pomagałem takie cuda zbudować i uruchomić.

"Na jakiej podstawie wywnioskowałeś, że to dobry pomysł ? "
No, jak się już wykopie tę dziurę pod dom i za kopanie zapłaci, to potem trzeba tę dziurę zasypać, jak się w niej stopę i ściany fundamentu ułoży.
Taniej i prościej jest niż kopać drugą dziurę obok domu, by ja potem zasypać.
Zyski są większe jak straty.

Adam M.

----------


## Barth3z

> GWC żwirowe (bo domy stawia się raczej w SUCHYM miejscu) lub glikolowe (bo nie zawsze stawia się je w suchym miejscu, jak się odziedziczy kawałek bagienka) można więc przykryć warstwą piasku/pospółki/gruntu JAŁOWEGO od 0,5 do ponad 1m, co eliminuje jego wpływ na wnętrza.
> Zwłaszcza, ze termoizolacja podłogi na gruncie robiona jest solidnie, odmiennie niż kiedyś, gdy dechy podłogi układano często wprost na piasku.


Muszę jednak *negatywnie* zrewidować ten pomysł. Mam GWC tak zrobiony jak opisujesz (ok. 80cm pospółki nad nim) wraz z solidną "rozbiegówką" i niestety stwierdzam, że w okresie zimowym negatywnie wpływa on na bilans energetyczny budynku. Dobrze się stało, że miałem możliwość przetestowania pracy tego GWC w momencie, gdy jeszcze nie mieszkałem i nie ogrzewałem budynku, bo to pokazało jak działający GWC ma wpływ na temperaturę gruntu pod domem. Grunt w części domu gdzie mam GWC miał temp. 5-6oC, a w drugiej połowie domu gdzie nie ma GWC temp. oscylowała ok. 9-10oC.

Po zamieszkaniu i ogrzewaniu domu będę "pasł" ten GWC stratami przez podłogę przez co temp. z GWC będzie nieco wyższa i zamaże to prawidłowy obraz działania takiego GWC. Nie mniej jednak, z tego co zaobserwowałem nie dość, że taki GWC wychładza grunt, to uniemożliwia wytworzenia bańki cieplnej pod takim budynkiem. No chyba, że będzie on działał (ładował) tylko w okresie letnim. Ale to chyba nie o to chodziło.




> "Na jakiej podstawie wywnioskowałeś, że to dobry pomysł ? "
> No, jak się już wykopie tę dziurę pod dom i za kopanie zapłaci, to potem trzeba tę dziurę zasypać, jak się w niej stopę i ściany fundamentu ułoży.
> Taniej i prościej jest niż kopać drugą dziurę obok domu, by ja potem zasypać.
> Zyski są większe jak straty.


Zgadza się, zyski inwestycyjne są mniejsze przy budowie GWC pod domem, ale z czasem tracisz na eksploatacji, a o tym się jakoś mało pisało.

----------


## Liwko

> Po zamieszkaniu i ogrzewaniu domu będę "pasł" ten GWC stratami przez podłogę przez co temp. z GWC będzie nieco wyższa i zamaże to prawidłowy obraz działania takiego GWC. Nie mniej jednak, z tego co zaobserwowałem nie dość, że taki GWC wychładza grunt, to uniemożliwia wytworzenia bańki cieplnej pod takim budynkiem. No chyba, że będzie on działał (ładował) tylko w okresie letnim. Ale to chyba nie o to chodziło.


Możesz mieć z tym sporo racji  :yes:

----------


## Barth3z

> Może ktoś zbierze w jedną całość wszystkie błędy, zamieści to na forum jako grzechy główne GWC?
> Coraz więcej doświadczeń, coraz więcej chętnych.
> Jakiś mały przybornik, a uprości drogę wszystkim zainteresowanym.


To nie tak zadane pytanie. Tu nie chodzi o błędy tylko o cel stosowania GWC. 
Wg mnie, jeśli ktoś decyduje się na zakup reku z grzałką, to budowa do niego GWC jest bezsensu. Budowa GWC ma uzasadnienie tylko w jednym przypadku - gdy reku budujesz samodzielnie.

----------


## adam_mk

Różnie na to można patrzeć.
Przecież straty (ciepła) domu przez podłogi minimalizujesz DOBRYM jej ociepleniem a i tak są ZYSKAMI GWC.
Budowa domu w pełni pasywnego to nieporozumienie, choć wielu ludzi akurat o takim domu marzy.
Dom POWINIEN oferować możliwość regulacji/różnicowania temperatur w różnych pomieszczeniach.
Tu GWC (jak ocieplenie podłogi spaprano) tylko w tym pomaga.
Najwięcej sensu ma GWC bezprzeponowe.
Żwirowiec, na ten przykład...
Bo?
Bo pozwala wentylować zimą dom znacznie wydajniej jak przeponowce.
Oczywiście, chodzi o wilgotność tego, co nawiewasz.

"...z czasem tracisz na eksploatacji,.."
Wypisz, proszę, CO tracisz a CO zyskujesz.
Potem napisz, ze to co zyskujesz DLA CIEBIE jest bez wartości.
Pamiętaj, ze są ludzie mający inne priorytety.

Adam M.

----------


## jasiek71

> To nie tak zadane pytanie. Tu nie chodzi o błędy tylko o cel stosowania GWC. 
> Wg mnie, jeśli ktoś decyduje się na zakup reku z grzałką, to budowa do niego GWC jest bezsensu. Budowa GWC ma uzasadnienie tylko w jednym przypadku - gdy reku budujesz samodzielnie.


Właśnie ...
Cel budowania ... :wink: 
GWC ma uzasadnienie tylko w dwóch przypadkach ...
Zamiast rekuperatora ...
Do chłodzenia w lecie ...

Oczywiście jeszcze trzeba wiedzieć z czym się mierzymy ...

----------


## jasiek71

> Adamie, a skąd pojawiła się koncepcja ulokowanie GWC pod domem ? Na jakiej podstawie wywnioskowałeś, że to dobry pomysł ?


Ja dalej podtrzymuje że to dobry pomysł ...

----------


## jasiek71

> Muszę jednak *negatywnie* zrewidować ten pomysł. Mam GWC tak zrobiony jak opisujesz (ok. 80cm pospółki nad nim) wraz z solidną "rozbiegówką" i niestety stwierdzam, że w okresie zimowym negatywnie wpływa on na bilans energetyczny budynku. Dobrze się stało, że miałem możliwość przetestowania pracy tego GWC w momencie, gdy jeszcze nie mieszkałem i nie ogrzewałem budynku, bo to pokazało jak działający GWC ma wpływ na temperaturę gruntu pod domem. Grunt w części domu gdzie mam GWC miał temp. 5-6oC, a w drugiej połowie domu gdzie nie ma GWC temp. oscylowała ok. 9-10oC.
> 
> Po zamieszkaniu i ogrzewaniu domu będę "pasł" ten GWC stratami przez podłogę przez co temp. z GWC będzie nieco wyższa i zamaże to prawidłowy obraz działania takiego GWC. Nie mniej jednak, z tego co zaobserwowałem nie dość, że taki GWC wychładza grunt, to uniemożliwia wytworzenia bańki cieplnej pod takim budynkiem. No chyba, że będzie on działał (ładował) tylko w okresie letnim. Ale to chyba nie o to chodziło.
> 
> 
> 
> Zgadza się, zyski inwestycyjne są mniejsze przy budowie GWC pod domem, ale z czasem tracisz na eksploatacji, a o tym się jakoś mało pisało.


Proponuję najpierw pomieszkać kilka sezonów i eksploatować ten wymiennik wedle potrzeb domu a nie wentylatora ... :wink:

----------


## matkor

> Grunt w części domu gdzie mam GWC miał temp. 5-6oC, a w drugiej połowie domu gdzie nie ma GWC temp. oscylowała ok. 9-10oC.


Ale przecież to co schłodziło GWC ogrzało Ci powietrze w domu.
GWC zdecydowanie więcej ciepła ściaga "z okolicy" niż z domu poprzez dobrą izolację, więc jesteś na plus tylko moc GWC jest odrobine mniejsza, niż w przypadku takeigo samego GWC zakoponaego poza domem. Ale to już może być całkiem uzuasadnione ekonomicznie kosztami budowy/działką, a skompensowane rozmiarem.
Nie wiem co widzisz w tym negatywnego.

----------


## jasiek71

> Ale przecież to co schłodziło GWC ogrzało Ci powietrze w domu.
> GWC zdecydowanie więcej ciepła ściaga "z okolicy" niż z domu poprzez dobrą izolację, więc jesteś na plus tylko moc GWC jest odrobine mniejsza, niż w przypadku takeigo samego GWC zakoponaego poza domem. Ale to już może być całkiem uzuasadnione ekonomicznie kosztami budowy/działką, a skompensowane rozmiarem.
> Nie wiem co widzisz w tym negatywnego.


To nie taki proste bo cały uzysk z GWC dzięki rekuperatorowi ląduje na wyrzutni ... :wink:

----------


## matkor

> GWC ma uzasadnienie tylko w dwóch przypadkach ...
> Zamiast rekuperatora ...
> Do chłodzenia w lecie ...


Do nawilżania w zimie (żwirowy).
Zamiast grzałki w reku.

----------


## matkor

> To nie taki proste bo cały uzysk z GWC dzięki rekuperatorowi ląduje na wyrzutni ...


Spora część  :wink:  zależnie od sprawności reku.

P.S. Chodzi mi że ekonomicznie GWC pod domem może mieć sens w porównaniu do GWC obok.   Czy GWC ma sens ogólnie to inna inszość  :wink: .

----------


## jasiek71

> Spora część  zależnie od sprawności reku.


Taaa...
Jak masz dobre reku to tracisz praktycznie wszystko ...
Jak kiepskie to nie potrzebujesz rozmrażania ... :cool:

----------


## Barth3z

> Taaa...
> Jak masz dobre reku to tracisz praktycznie wszystko ...
> Jak kiepskie to nie potrzebujesz rozmrażania ...


Dokładnie tak! 
Dlatego wyższa temperatura z GWC nic nie daje o ile nie masz zagospodarowanego powietrza wyrzucanego z reku.

Wracając do GWC pod domem, to nie widzę w tym sensu. Zobacz do ilu potrafią co niektórzy naładować grunt pod domem. Z taką temperaturą to w lecie nic nie schłodzisz, a w zimie żal uruchamiać.

Moim zdaniem GWC to fanaberia i po prostu chciejstwo. Tym bardziej przeponowy.

----------


## Barth3z

> Proponuję najpierw pomieszkać kilka sezonów i eksploatować ten wymiennik wedle potrzeb domu a nie wentylatora ...


co nie zmienia faktu, że gwc pod domem wychładza...
Sądzisz, że można uzyskać dodatni bilans cieplny z gwc pod domem pędząc przez niego w lecie powietrze ze strumieniem 300m3/h i więcej, a zimie lecieć na min. ok. 100m3/h ?

----------


## jasiek71

> co nie zmienia faktu, że gwc pod domem wychładza...
> Sądzisz, że można uzyskać dodatni bilans cieplny z gwc pod domem pędząc przez niego w lecie powietrze ze strumieniem 300m3/h i więcej, a zimie lecieć na min. ok. 100m3/h ?


A dlaczego dodatni ...???
Zerowy ci nie wystarczy ...?

Ale zacząć trzeba od pojemności całego wymiennika ...
Musisz mieć gdzie składować to co zabierasz ...

----------


## Barth3z

> Różnie na to można patrzeć.
> Przecież straty (ciepła) domu przez podłogi minimalizujesz DOBRYM jej ociepleniem a i tak są ZYSKAMI GWC.


Zyski z GWC masz tylko wtedy, gdy temp. powietrza wychodzącego z niego nie przekracza 0oC, bo wszystko co powyżej (oczywiście przy współpracy z reku) to niepotrzebna strata.




> Budowa domu w pełni pasywnego to nieporozumienie, choć wielu ludzi akurat o takim domu marzy.
> Dom POWINIEN oferować możliwość regulacji/różnicowania temperatur w różnych pomieszczeniach.
> Tu GWC (jak ocieplenie podłogi spaprano) tylko w tym pomaga.


Takiego tłumaczenia jeszcze nie czytałem  :smile: 




> Najwięcej sensu ma GWC bezprzeponowe.
> Żwirowiec, na ten przykład...
> Bo?
> Bo pozwala wentylować zimą dom znacznie wydajniej jak przeponowce.
> Oczywiście, chodzi o wilgotność tego, co nawiewasz.


Potwierdzam, że nawet w największe mrozy wilgotność nawiewanego powietrza nie spadła poniżej 80% (przy +5oC).




> "...z czasem tracisz na eksploatacji,.."
> Wypisz, proszę, CO tracisz a CO zyskujesz.
> Potem napisz, ze to co zyskujesz DLA CIEBIE jest bez wartości.


Przy reku, temperatura z GWC powyżej 0oC jest stratą. Chyba, że z góry planujesz wyrzucanym powietrzem zasilić jakąś powietrzną pompę ciepła np. do cwu, wtedy można jakoś bronić sens GWC pod domem.




> Pamiętaj, ze są ludzie mający inne priorytety.


Wiem o tym, i dlatego nie podważam *CHĘCI* posiadania np. żwirowca, bo daj coś więcej niż tylko temperaturę.

----------


## jasiek71

> Wracając do GWC pod domem, to nie widzę w tym sensu. Zobacz do ilu potrafią co niektórzy naładować grunt pod domem. Z taką temperaturą to w lecie nic nie schłodzisz, a w zimie żal uruchamiać.
> 
> Moim zdaniem GWC to fanaberia i po prostu chciejstwo. Tym bardziej przeponowy.


Wielkość wymiennika i pojemność gruntu się kłania ...
Jak chcesz chłodzić to musisz mieć gdzie rozproszyć ciepło i odwrotnie ...

----------


## jasiek71

> Zyski z GWC masz tylko wtedy, gdy temp. powietrza wychodzącego z niego nie przekracza 0oC, bo wszystko co powyżej (oczywiście przy współpracy z reku) to niepotrzebna strata.
> 
> 
> 
> Takiego tłumaczenia jeszcze nie czytałem 
> 
> 
> 
> Potwierdzam, że nawet w największe mrozy wilgotność nawiewanego powietrza nie spadła poniżej 80% (przy +5oC).
> ...


Nawilżanie to też strata ...

----------


## Barth3z

> A dlaczego dodatni ...???
> Zerowy ci nie wystarczy ...?


Może być zerowe  :smile: 




> Ale zacząć trzeba od pojemności całego wymiennika ...
> Musisz mieć gdzie składować to co zabierasz ...


Zatem musisz zajebiście się przygotować na poprawne wybudowanie i zastosowanie takiego GWC, bo jeśli "to co zabierasz" wypuszczasz na wyrzutni z reku i nic z tym nie robisz to bilans gwc pod domem jest ujemny.

----------


## Barth3z

> Nawilżanie to też strata ...


Masz na myśli, że zabieranie wody z gwc to kolejne kWh wysysane z gwc?

czy to

że te bardziej wilgotne powietrze załóżmy 5oC i 85% trzeba podgrzać do tych 22oC dostarczając więcej energii niż przy powietrzu 5oC i 20%wilg. ? A potem i tak to wyrzucamy z chałupy...

----------


## jasiek71

> Masz na myśli, że zabieranie wody z gwc to kolejne kWh wysysane z gwc?
> 
> czy to
> 
> że te bardziej wilgotne powietrze załóżmy 5oC i 85% trzeba podgrzać do tych 22oC dostarczając więcej energii niż przy powietrzu 5oC i 20%wilg. ? A potem i tak to wyrzucamy z chałupy...


To ta sama energia ...
Najpierw odparowujemy obniżając temperaturę a potem podgrzewamy to co odparowaliśmy a na koniec tą energię wpuszczamy do kanalizacji ...

----------


## jasiek71

> Może być zerowe 
> 
> 
> 
> Zatem musisz zajebiście się przygotować na poprawne wybudowanie i zastosowanie takiego GWC, bo jeśli "to co zabierasz" wypuszczasz na wyrzutni z reku i nic z tym nie robisz to bilans gwc pod domem jest ujemny.


Dlatego napisałem wcześniej że trzeba wiedzieć po co robimy GWC ...
Jak chcesz wypuścić w zimie te np 1500kwh przez wyżutnię to najpierw wpuść w lecie przynajmniej 1500kwh przez czerpnię ...
w dalszym ciągu kłania się pojemność wymiennika ...

----------


## Barth3z

> Dlatego napisałem wcześniej że trzeba wiedzieć po co robimy GWC ...
> Jak chcesz wypuścić w zimie te np 1500kwh przez wyżutnię to najpierw wpuść w lecie przynajmniej 1500kwh przez czerpnię ...
> w dalszym ciągu kłania się pojemność wymiennika ...


Jeśli chodzi o mój GWC to jego pojemność jest jedna z największych jakie spotkałem na forum. Nie licząc rozbiegówki to sam żwirowiec rozlokowany jest na ok. 80m2 powierzchni. Do tego przysypany jest 80cm pospółki. Sądzisz, że pojemność za mała ?

----------


## Barth3z

> To ta sama energia ...


Tak, ale zabierasz ją z miejsca w którym lepiej ją składować.

----------


## jasiek71

> Jeśli chodzi o mój GWC to jego pojemność jest jedna z największych jakie spotkałem na forum. Nie licząc rozbiegówki to sam żwirowiec rozlokowany jest na ok. 80m2 powierzchni. Do tego przysypany jest 80cm pospółki. Sądzisz, że pojemność za mała ?


W wymienniku przeponowym pierwsze skrzypce gra grunt przylegający do np rury i jego przewodność a w żwirowcu kamienie w samym wymienniku a dopiero w dalszej kolejności grunt dookoła wymiennika ...

----------


## matkor

> Taaa...
> Jak kiepskie to nie potrzebujesz rozmrażania ...


Taaa...
Dla 20 st.C. i 60 % w domu punkt rosy to ok. 12st.C.   Jak "kiepski", to taki o sprawności poniżej 20%, to można się zgodzić  :wink:

----------


## jasiek71

> Taaa...
> Dla 20 st.C. i 60 % w domu punkt rosy to ok. 12st.C.   Jak "kiepski", to taki o sprawności poniżej 20%, to można się zgodzić


Gratuluję skuteczności wentylacji ...
Trzeba chyba wcale nie wentylować aby podczas mrozów mieć w chałupie 60% wilgotności ... :cool: 
A punkt rosy to jeszcze nie zamarzanie ... :wink:

----------


## Barth3z

> W wymienniku przeponowym pierwsze skrzypce gra grunt przylegający do np rury i jego przewodność a w żwirowcu kamienie w samym wymienniku a dopiero w dalszej kolejności grunt dookoła wymiennika ...


W żwirowcu jedno i drugie.
Jeśli przy rurowcu przyjmujesz promień oddziaływania 1m to również w żwirowcu tyle należy przyjąć. Przecież powietrze w żwirowcu również obmywa ściany wykopu jak w rurowcu, tyle że bez żadnej przepony.

----------


## Barth3z

> Taaa...
> Dla 20 st.C. i 60 % w domu punkt rosy to ok. 12st.C.   Jak "kiepski", to taki o sprawności poniżej 20%, to można się zgodzić


Źle liczysz. Tu chodzi o zamrażanie a nie pkt rosy.

----------


## matkor

> Źle liczysz. Tu chodzi o zamrażanie a nie pkt rosy.


A jak jest dobrze?
Wewnątrz 60% i 20 s.t.C na zewnątrz -20 st.C. 
Jak sprawny rekuperator nie będzie zamarzał?

----------


## Barth3z

> A jak jest dobrze?
> Wewnątrz 60% i 20 s.t.C na zewnątrz -20 st.C. 
> Jak sprawny rekuperator nie będzie zamarzał?


teoretycznie: np. krzyżowy ze sprawnością ok. 50%.

----------


## jasiek71

> teoretycznie: np. krzyżowy ze sprawnością ok. 50%.


Rekuperator może mieć i 90% ale cała instalacja razem z nim już znacznie mniej ...
Wystarczy aby kanał od czerpni do rekuperatora łapał trochę ciepła z chałupy i sprawność całości wali się na pysk a co za tym idzie jest mniejsza tendencja do szronienia wymiennika ...

----------


## jasiek71

> W żwirowcu jedno i drugie.
> Jeśli przy rurowcu przyjmujesz promień oddziaływania 1m to również w żwirowcu tyle należy przyjąć. Przecież powietrze w żwirowcu również obmywa ściany wykopu jak w rurowcu, tyle że bez żadnej przepony.


To tylko teorie ...
Wsadź sobie kilka termometrów tak aby mierzył przekrój złoża a sam się przekonasz że na samym środku kamienie są najzimniejsze w zimie i najcieplejsze w upały co oznacza że strumień energii jest nie taki jakiego oczekujemy ...
Właśnie z tego powodu żwirowca robi się jako syjamski i pobiera energię naprzemiennie aby dać czas na regenerację bo na bieżąco nie nadąża lub pojedyńczy używa się cyklicznie aby dać trochę czasu na nabranie energii ...

----------


## jasiek71

> Może ktoś zbierze w jedną całość wszystkie błędy, zamieści to na forum jako grzechy główne GWC?
> Coraz więcej doświadczeń, coraz więcej chętnych.
> Jakiś mały przybornik, a uprości drogę wszystkim zainteresowanym.


Klaudiusz sam chyba widzisz że raczej nie ma sensu próbować ... :cool:

----------


## Indiana_

Jasiek, ale tak na logikę, zupełnie nie zważając na równomierność przepływu powietrza, to nawet przy w miarę równomiernym przepływie środek żwirowca zawsze będzie się najbardziej oziębiał/ocieplał, bo po prostu w czasie pracy znajduje się najdalej od ścianek wykopu, które oddają/pobierają ciepło, przyjmuje więc temperaturę przepływającego powietrza.
Przy naszych zimach na południu kraju, gdzie tej zimy raz się zdarzył mróz -15'C przez kilka godzin  :Smile: , nie zdąży zamarznąć i w miarę ciepłe powietrze leciało z GWC moich klientów.
Dlatego robię pojedyncze GWC, w celu oszczędności kosztów i tak już wątpliwej inwestycji.

Jeden z nich zbudował sobie potwora jak do supermarketu 6m x 4m x 2m żwiru, w celu chłodzenia domu - zrobiliśmy podwójnie wydajną wentylację do chłodzenia, i wiadomo choć szału nie ma, ale w budynku jest wyraźnie chłodniej w upały niż na zewnątrz i klient zadowolony, ale zimą aż nie wierzyłem w to co podawał - do połowy zimy odbierał między +8' a +10'C, a pod koniec dopiero do +4'C spadło  :Smile:

----------


## jasiek71

> Jasiek, ale tak na logikę, zupełnie nie zważając na równomierność przepływu powietrza, to nawet przy w miarę równomiernym przepływie środek żwirowca zawsze będzie się najbardziej oziębiał/ocieplał, bo po prostu w czasie pracy znajduje się najdalej od ścianek wykopu, które oddają/pobierają ciepło, przyjmuje więc temperaturę przepływającego powietrza.
> Przy naszych zimach na południu kraju, gdzie tej zimy raz się zdarzył mróz -15'C przez kilka godzin , nie zdąży zamarznąć i w miarę ciepłe powietrze leciało z GWC moich klientów.
> Dlatego robię pojedyncze GWC, w celu oszczędności kosztów i tak już wątpliwej inwestycji.
> 
> Jeden z nich zbudował sobie potwora jak do supermarketu 6m x 4m x 2m żwiru, w celu chłodzenia domu - zrobiliśmy podwójnie wydajną wentylację do chłodzenia, i wiadomo choć szału nie ma, ale w budynku jest wyraźnie chłodniej w upały niż na zewnątrz i klient zadowolony, ale zimą aż nie wierzyłem w to co podawał - do połowy zimy odbierał między +8' a +10'C, a pod koniec dopiero do +4'C spadło


No teraz to ja nie wiem o co ci chodzi ...? :bash:

----------


## matkor

> teoretycznie: np. krzyżowy ze sprawnością ok. 50%.


Jakieś fizyczne uzasadnienie dla tych 50% ? Np czemu powietrze schłodzone 12 st.C poniżej punktu rosy nie będzie szronić, a już 13 st.C będzie?

----------


## jasiek71

> Jakieś fizyczne uzasadnienie dla tych 50% ? Np czemu powietrze schłodzone 12 st.C poniżej punktu rosy nie będzie szronić, a już 13 st.C będzie?


Bo aby coś zaczęło zamrażać to najpierw musi się utrzymać  poniżej zera na wyrzutni ...
Im wyższa wilgotność w chałupie tym więcej wypływającej wody na zimnej stronie , nawet jak ma już 0* to jeszcze trzeba odebrać od niej sporo energii aby zamarzła a ona przecież tam nie stoi tylko spływa...
Paradoksalnie przy niskiej wilgotności w domu łatwiej oszronić wymiennik ...

----------


## Indiana_

Jasiek - trochę zakręciłem się w wątki poboczne, ale chciałem po prostu napisać, że w GWC żwirowym nawet przy idealnym, równomiernym przepływie powietrza i tak zawsze najzimniej będzie w środku, ponieważ jest on najbardziej geometrycznie oddalony od ścianek, przez które wchodzi ciepło regenerujące GWC.
A swoją drogą gratuluję genialnego pomysłu z rekuperatorem glikolowym, współpracującym dodatkowo z GWC. Naprawdę podziwiam Twoją wiedzę, pomysłowość i umiejętności  :Smile:

----------


## jasiek71

> Jasiek - trochę zakręciłem się w wątki poboczne, ale chciałem po prostu napisać, że w GWC żwirowym nawet przy idealnym, równomiernym przepływie powietrza i tak zawsze najzimniej będzie w środku, ponieważ jest on najbardziej geometrycznie oddalony od ścianek, przez które wchodzi ciepło regenerujące GWC.
> A swoją drogą gratuluję genialnego pomysłu z rekuperatorem glikolowym, współpracującym dodatkowo z GWC. Naprawdę podziwiam Twoją wiedzę, pomysłowość i umiejętności


GWC  żwirowe przypomina trochę rekuperator ścienny Marley z ceramicznym wymiennikiem  tyle że cykl ładowania i rozładowania trwa cały sezon, pić polega na tym że jego pojemność musi być na tyle duża aby pomieścił tyle energii aby starczyło na cały sezon ...
Z moich obserwacji wnioskuję że wszystkie wymienniki gruntowe powinno się projektować tak aby były zwarte a jednocześnie na tyle pojemne aby dało zmagazynować się praktycznie całą energię na sezon...
Następnym warunkiem poprawnego działania jest praca cały rok na okrągło tak aby zachować cykle ładowania i rozładowania ...

Co do rekuperatora to wyjdzie w praniu co jest wart ... :cool:

----------


## Barth3z

> To tylko teorie ...
> Wsadź sobie kilka termometrów tak aby mierzył przekrój złoża a sam się przekonasz że na samym środku kamienie są najzimniejsze w zimie i najcieplejsze w upały co oznacza że strumień energii jest nie taki jakiego oczekujemy ...
> Właśnie z tego powodu żwirowca robi się jako syjamski i pobiera energię naprzemiennie aby dać czas na regenerację bo na bieżąco nie nadąża lub pojedyńczy używa się cyklicznie aby dać trochę czasu na nabranie energii ...


A co jeśli mam tak naprawdę 6 żwirowców (6m dł. 1m szer. i 0,4m wysoki)? Przecież pospółka między tymi nitkami również bierze udział w akumulacji.

Co do temperatur to ciężko mi teraz wpuścić tam dodatkowe termometry, ale monitoruję temperaturę w gruncie obok GWC i nie różnią się one znacznie od tych w GWC. Raptem kilka dziesiątych.




> Jeden z nich zbudował sobie potwora jak do supermarketu 6m x 4m x 2m żwiru, w celu chłodzenia domu - zrobiliśmy podwójnie wydajną wentylację do chłodzenia, i wiadomo choć szału nie ma, ale w budynku jest wyraźnie chłodniej w upały niż na zewnątrz i klient zadowolony, ale zimą aż nie wierzyłem w to co podawał - do połowy zimy odbierał między +8' a +10'C, a pod koniec dopiero do +4'C spadło


Szału nie ma. Miałem wyższe temperatury.

----------


## Barth3z

> GWC  żwirowe przypomina trochę rekuperator ścienny Marley z ceramicznym wymiennikiem  tyle że cykl ładowania i rozładowania trwa cały sezon, pić polega na tym że jego pojemność musi być na tyle duża aby pomieścił tyle energii aby starczyło na cały sezon ...


Ile wg ciebie powinno być m3 takiego złoża ?

----------


## witek_myslowice

> Właśnie z tego powodu żwirowca robi się jako syjamski i pobiera energię naprzemiennie aby dać czas na regenerację bo na bieżąco nie nadąża lub pojedyńczy używa się cyklicznie aby dać trochę czasu na nabranie energii ...


Syjamski żwirowy jest jedynym GWC który może pracować całą dobę - to jest przewaga nad wszystkimi innymi. Inne GWC w ten sposób sie nie projektuje i wykonuje.

Żwirowy GWC nie musi magazynować w żwirze energię całe lato żeby ją oddać w zimie. Bieżąca regeneracja odbywa się pomiędzy żwirem a gruntem rodzimym które otacza go z PIĘCIU stron. Z tego powodu sprawność żwirowca i innych GWC w murach fundamentowych jest mniejsza bo ich regeneracja odbywa sie tylko z dołu czyli z JEDNEJ strony. Żwirowy (zbudowany obok budynku) jest jedynym którego regeneracja temp. odbywa sie z PIĘCIU stron.

GWC w murach fundamentowych: 
Zimą ochłodzenie żwiru w znikomym stopniu wpływa na straty energii w budynku. Nad żwirem i na ścianach fundamentów jest od wewnątrz styropian 5-10cm w zależności od strefy klimatycznej/przemarzania. Jak do tego doda się jeszcze min.10cm styropianu pod ogrzewaniem podłogowym to można przyjąć że wpływ na straty energii w budynku jest znikomy.

GWC w gruncie rodzimym - obok budynku:
Jednostronna (górna) 10cm izolacja żwirowego, płytowego, grzebieniowego itp jakby symuluje zagłębienie całego GWC na głeb. 5-6m pod powierzchnią ziemi. Teoretycznie gdyby go wykonać na tej głeb. to wtedy górna izolacja była by nie potrzebna. 
Jak te 5-6m zagłebienie ma sie do +/_1,5m przeponowych GWC - rurowe, glikolowe itp - mało tego nad nimi nie wykonuję sie izolacji z styropianu - bo by musiała wystawać po 1,5m z obu stron - tyle wystaje izolacja poza żwir w bezprzeponowych GWC.

W żwirowym GWC przekrój przez który przepływa powietrze to kilku m2 przez taki przekrój "płynie" z szybkością 0,1m/s  i ma do pokonania 2,5-3m - czyli długi czas oddziaływania i wymiany energii z żwirem. Jak ten wolny i długi przepływ ma sie do wymiennika ciepła typu glikol/powietrze  gdzie powietrze "płynie" z szybkością min. 3m/s. (jak długo trwa ten kontak?) - jeżeli jest tu ktoś kompetentny to prosze rozwiać moje watpliwości (może ja sie mylę?) i proszę o argumenty merytoryczne!!!

----------


## jasiek71

"Syjamski żwirowy jest jedynym GWC który może pracować całą dobę - to jest przewaga nad wszystkimi innymi. Inne GWC w ten sposób sie nie projektuje i wykonuje."

No popatrz ty się ...
Dobrze że tego nie wiedziałem jak robiłem swoje rurowe GWC...
A tak działa sobie nieprzerwanie już od kilku lat i wręcz ma się coraz lepiej... :wink:

----------


## jasiek71

> Ile wg ciebie powinno być m3 takiego złoża ?


Najpierw to trzeba zacząć od tego jak ma być eksploatowane takie złoże ...

----------


## nydar

Myślę Witek,że się mylisz .
Jak odbywa się zimą regeneracja z 5-ciu stron w GWC żwirowym przykrytym izolacją ,umieszczonym na głębokości 1-1,5m? To symuluje ale nie odzwierciedla. Na 5m masz z pięciu stron . W symulacji z izolacją tylko z jednej. 

Rura umieszczona na +/- 1,5m  powoduje zimą ściąganie wilgoci ,co przekłada się na wzrost przewodności cieplnej gruntu. Żwirowiec ,odwrotnie. Wysusza grunt,co skutkuje obniżeniem przewodności . Żwirowiec zimą tworzy wokół izolację utrudniającą przepływ energii. Bez nawilżania się nie da.

Czy GWC pod budynkiem w sensie energetycznym dla budynku jest pomijalny? Dla durszlaka tak. Dla energooszczędnego nie.

----------


## Barth3z

> Najpierw to trzeba zacząć od tego jak ma być eksploatowane takie złoże ...


Non stop przez cały rok. W zimie 100m3/h w lecie 300m3/h.

----------


## witek_myslowice

> Myślę Witek,że się mylisz .
> Jak odbywa się zimą regeneracja z 5-ciu stron w GWC żwirowym przykrytym izolacją ,umieszczonym na głębokości 1-1,5m? To symuluje ale nie odzwierciedla. Na 5m masz z pięciu stron . W symulacji z izolacją tylko z jednej.


Dlaczego z jednej strony? Jeżeli izolacja wystaje min. 1,5m poza wykop tworząc jakby rondo kapelusza. Gdyby była równo z wykopem to sie z Tobą zgadzam.
Izolacja hydro-termiczna żwiru ma być na głęb. ok 0,4-0,6m pod stanem "O" powierzchni gruntu i musi wystawać min. 1,5m poza wykop z żwirem. Gdyby GWC faktycznie był na 5m to regeneracja temp żwiru byłaby z 6stron. 




> Rura umieszczona na +/- 1,5m  powoduje zimą ściąganie wilgoci ,co przekłada się na wzrost przewodności cieplnej gruntu. Żwirowiec ,odwrotnie. Wysusza grunt,co skutkuje obniżeniem przewodności . Żwirowiec zimą tworzy wokół izolację utrudniającą przepływ energii. Bez nawilżania się nie da.


W 2002r. zaczałem propagować PIERWSZY GWC - zwirowy i zawsze miały zraszanie na powierzchni żwiru w postaci kiedyś rurek NIBCO z otworami. Dla nie dużego GWC wystarczy klika wiader wody na nocne przymrozki - woda zimą wolno schnie. To o czym tu  piszemy nazywa się wymianą ciepła i masy na skutek wilgotnego żwiru i otaczającego go gruntu rodzimego - to w żwirowym jest podstawą jego bardzo dobrej sprawności.
Zapytasz o zamarzanie rurek - zapobieganie - przepraszam ale to jest to moje firmowe Know-how - zapewniam że wystarczy zimna woda.
Nie chce tu ganić rurowych GWC ale powietrze zewnętrzne poniżej -5C ma bardzo mało wilgoci na dodatek spotyka ciepłą rurę - temperatura punktu rosy - trzeba by wsadzic dane do wykresu Moliera - w takim środowisku skraplania nie będzie i rura będzie sucha? Może jednak sie mylę???




> Czy GWC pod budynkiem w sensie energetycznym dla budynku jest pomijalny? Dla durszlaka tak. Dla energooszczędnego nie.


Ja nie napisałem że jest "pomijalny" tylko że znikomy to jest o jeden stopien wyżej  :wink: . Różnica temp. żwiru (zimą niech to bedzie +5C) a +25C w domu  jest mała 20C w stosunku do grubości izolacji 15-20cm nad zwirowym GWC w murach fundamentowych.
Podstawowym parametrem przy obliczeniach izolacji jest różnica temp. Dlatego izolacje ścian domu (-20C do +20C = 40C) "...dla energooszczędnego" są wieksze niż "...15-20cm"

----------


## nydar

Na 40-60cm ,zimą ,a taka była w tym roku w styczniu ,masz koło zera. Stąd regeneracja może następować tylko z dołu a nie z boków.

Oczywiście,że rura będzie w środku sucha .Rura będzie ściągała wilgoć zawartą w gruncie,powodując wzrost przewodności cieplnej. 

Piszę o wpływie GWC pod budynkiem w kontekście jakie tam mogą być temp. Przy GWC 0-5oC . bez GWC od 15oC w górę. Nawet przy izolacji grubszej jak 20cm  różnica  strat będzie zauważalna.

----------


## Barth3z

> Piszę o wpływie GWC pod budynkiem w kontekście jakie tam mogą być temp. Przy GWC 0-5oC . bez GWC od 15oC w górę. Nawet przy izolacji grubszej jak 20cm  różnica  strat będzie zauważalna.


A co myślisz o koncepcji jaśka, żeby tak naładować GWC w lecie, aby bilans strat przez posadzkę wyszedł dodatni w stosunku do domu bez GWC pod nim ? Czy w ogóle jest to możliwe ?
Mowa o GWC działającym przez cały rok.

----------


## witek_myslowice

> Na 40-60cm ,zimą ,a taka była w tym roku w styczniu ,masz koło zera. Stąd regeneracja może następować tylko z dołu a nie z boków.


Właśnie dlatego izolacja wystaje min. 1,5m   poza wykop pod GWC żeby przeciwdziałać regeneracji temp. żwiru tylko z dołu. Dzieki niej regeneracja jest też z 4 boków.




> Oczywiście,że rura będzie w środku sucha .Rura będzie ściągała wilgoć zawartą w gruncie,powodując wzrost przewodności cieplnej.


Jezeli gruntem rodzimy jest suchy piasek (to jest dość czeste w Polsce) to skąd ma być czerpana ta wilgoć. W żwirowym bezprzeponowym GWC nie ma hydroizolacji (w postaci rury) pomiędzy gruntem rodzimym i żwirem a na dodatek jest możliwość zraszania żwiru i gruntu rodzimego. Dlatego wymianą ciepła i masy w żwirowym, płytowym, grzebieniowym itp jest o wiele bardziej efektywne.
Prosze zajrzeć do linków - w swoich ofertach/projektach nie odważył bym sie podawać tak wysokich parametrów a one zostały zarejestrowane przez Użytkowników żwirowych GWC:
http://taniaklima.pl/files/ankieta1.jpg
http://taniaklima.pl/files/ankieta2.jpg
http://taniaklima.pl/files/ankieta3.jpg
http://taniaklima.pl/files/ankieta4.jpg




> Piszę o wpływie GWC pod budynkiem w kontekście jakie tam mogą być temp. Przy GWC 0-5oC . bez GWC od 15oC w górę. Nawet przy izolacji grubszej jak 20cm  różnica  strat będzie zauważalna.


OK. - tylko z uwagą że średnia roczna temp gruntu rodzimego wynosi bez GWC ok 10C (+/_ w zależności od strefy klimatycznej w RP) tu jest pokazana temp gruntu na róznych głębokościach i w róznych porach roku:
http://www.instsani.pl/ozepom823.htm
Z uwagą że żwirowy GWC (dzieki izolacji na nim j/w o tym pisałem) jest na głebokości 5-6m na tym wykresie - dlatego informacje w/w ankietach są wiarygodne.

----------


## cruz

> co nie zmienia faktu, że gwc pod domem wychładza...
> Sądzisz, że można uzyskać dodatni bilans cieplny z gwc pod domem pędząc przez niego w lecie powietrze ze strumieniem 300m3/h i więcej, a zimie lecieć na min. ok. 100m3/h ?


Ja myślę, że to jest dobry pomysł. Pozwoli osiągnąć porównywalne straty z poddomowego GWC w zimie i w lecie. Podgrzewanie podłogi w lecie jest podobnie genialne jak chłodzenie jej w zimie.

----------


## xasia1119

Pytanie z innej beczki:
- co sądzicie o GWC glikolowym wykonanym z rury PE powiedzmy 25 lub 32 w podmokłym gruncie (0,5m do wody gruntowej, gleba to piasek oraz iły)?

----------


## szczukot

> Pytanie z innej beczki:
> - co sądzicie o GWC glikolowym wykonanym z rury PE powiedzmy 25 lub 32 w podmokłym gruncie (0,5m do wody gruntowej, gleba to piasek oraz iły)?


http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...i-quot-robiony

Fantom

----------


## grzes124

Hej,

Pytanie do osób które korzystały z rurek termokurczliwych do uszczelniania połączeń rur pomarańczowych w GWC.
Ile idzie materiału na jedno łączenie? Jaki trzeba zakładać dodatkowy koszt.
W necie znalazłem rurki termokurczliwe w cenie ok 150zł/mb, czy to dobra cena?

Pozdrawiam, Grzesiek

----------


## _John

> Hej,
> 
> Pytanie do osób które korzystały z rurek termokurczliwych do uszczelniania połączeń rur pomarańczowych w GWC.
> Ile idzie materiału na jedno łączenie? Jaki trzeba zakładać dodatkowy koszt.
> W necie znalazłem rurki termokurczliwe w cenie ok 150zł/mb, czy to dobra cena?
> 
> Pozdrawiam, Grzesiek


Za 150 to nakupisz skikaflexu na 2 takie GWC.
A po sklejeniu rury są już nie do rozerwania.

----------


## karolek75

Drogo. 
idzie ok 20cm.

----------


## karolek75

szukaj http://www.radpol.com.pl/

----------


## grzes124

@_John, @karolek75 dzięki

----------


## karolek75

> Za 150 to nakupisz skikaflexu na 2 takie GWC.
> A po sklejeniu rury są już nie do rozerwania.


Jesli sika to:
http://astrobud.pl/pl/p/Sikaflex-PRO...600ml-Szary/67

----------


## grzes124

A jest może ktoś na forum kto zrobił GWC na pe flex?

Kosztowo wychodzi mi porównywalnie (jeśli chodzi o rury)
PVC 160 lita 50mb to koszt ok 1100-1200zł (cena u mnie lokalnie w hurtowniach)
Flex 160 50mb 1600zł, ale nie potrzebuje rurek termokurczliwych, studzienki i ewentualnej pompki (chociaż nie wiem czy to konieczne przy PVC i uszczelnieniu rurkami termokurczliwymi), oraz szybsza robota.

W jednym i drugim przypadku robiłbym 2 lub 3 nitki, w sumie ok 50-60mb

----------


## Barth3z

> A jest może ktoś na forum kto zrobił GWC na pe flex?


Tu masz:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post6859134

----------


## grzeniu666

> PVC 160 lita


Nie wiem jak ten szerszy flex, ale tego 75mm to bym litym nie nazwał. Wewnętrzna warstwa jest lekko pofalowana (i zespolona z mocno karbowaną warstwą zewnętrzną). Tańsze (nie lite) kan 160 pewnie kupisz za połowę ceny którą podałeś.

----------


## grzes124

Flexa 160 w rękach nie miałem więc się nie będę wypowiadał, ale zewnętrzna karbowana powierzchnia to raczej na plus jeśli chodzi o wymianę ciepła.

PVC szukałem litej, bo taka jest polecana przy GWC (chodzi chyba o jakość materiału i przewodność cieplną). Jeśli może być z rdzeniem spienionym to można urwać kilka stówek.



@Barth3z, pozostaje czekać na jakieś testy i dane...
Flex 75 rzeczywiście tańszy 3x50 można mieć w granicach 1200zł

----------


## grzeniu666

> Flexa 160 w rękach nie miałem więc się nie będę wypowiadał, ale zewnętrzna karbowana powierzchnia to raczej na plus jeśli chodzi o wymianę ciepła.


To zgoda, tyle że mi chodzi o to, że między karbowaną zew. i pofalowaną wew. masz pustkę powietrzną, która jest izolatorem. 
No chyba że będzie przeciakał, i ta pustka się wypełni wodą  :big grin:

----------


## grzes124

@grzeniu666 to fakt, też o tym właśnie myślałem  :smile: 
Nic to, może R&K za jakiś czas rzuci jakieś dane.

----------


## kawusia89

A czy GWC trzeba robić przed budową domu? Bo nie wiem czy to się powinno znaleźć pod fundamentami czy w dowolnym miejscu, na przykład obok domu? http://www.rynekinstalacyjny.pl/arty...eracji-ma-sens tu na rysunku przekrojowym widać jakby było to zrobione pod domem, na tym trochę niżej jakby wokół i nie wiem :/

----------


## witek_myslowice

> A czy GWC trzeba robić przed budową domu? Bo nie wiem czy to się powinno znaleźć pod fundamentami czy w dowolnym miejscu, na przykład obok domu? http://www.rynekinstalacyjny.pl/arty...eracji-ma-sens tu na rysunku przekrojowym widać jakby było to zrobione pod domem, na tym trochę niżej jakby wokół i nie wiem :/


GWC nie musi być budowany przed budową domu ale warto w trakcie budowy murów fundamentowych przeprowadzić rurę PCV fi 200 lub 250mm (odpowiednio dla domu do 150 lub do 200m2 - pow.użytk.) Górna krawędź rury musi wychodzić z muru fundamentowego min. 0,5m ppt (ponizej posiania trawy  :Smile: ) Spad rury min 1% (1cm na 1m) w kierunku GWC. 
W obrebie murów fundamentowych - przejście z poziomu do pionu stosować z PCV dwa łuki po 45st. Rura ta na zewnątrz murów fundamentowych musi być ocieplona (najtaniej) paskami styropianu klejonymi do rury piana montażową gr. min. 5cm. Przy wiekszych odległosciach GWC od budynku trzeba zwiekszyć do 10cm.
Są takie miejsca gdzie nie mozna budować żwirowego GWC np. na wysypisku śmieci, w sasiedztwie przemysłowej oczyszczalni ścieków, w torfowisku, przy bardzo wys. poziomie wód gruntowych - mniej niż 1m ale tylko jezeli nie bedzie go mozna wypiętrzyć ponad teren i zrobić na nim np skalniak lub placyk zabaw dla dzieci. 
Grunt rodzimy jest septyczny, ponad to żwir oddzielony jest od niego geowłókniną.
Proponuję bez zobowiązań wypełnić ankietę czy jest mozliwość budowy GWC z doborem jego wydajności:
http://taniaklima.pl/?p=p_56&sName=chce-budowac-gwc

----------


## CodeSnipper

Po kiego grzyba izolować rurę,  która ma odbierać ciepło z gruntu?

----------


## bt9

Też się zastanawiam po co izolować? Jeszcze rozumiem zaizolować od góry i od boków, ale od dołu to chyba nie ma sensu bo pobiera ciepło z ziemi?

----------


## witek_myslowice

> Po kiego grzyba izolować rurę,  która ma odbierać ciepło z gruntu?


To bardzo proste - rura z GWC do budynku jest płytko zakopana ok 0,5m ppt. - bez izolacji powietrze by sie w niej nagrzewało/chłodziło. Cały żwirowy GWC jest płytki - jego dno 1,5 do 2,5m ppt.
Góra jego izolacji to własnie 0,5m ptt , powierzchnia wykopu dla duzego domu to ok kilkanaście m2. To jest generalna przewaga nad rurowymi GWC że (z wyjątkiem wokół budynku) nie trzeba kopac kilkudziesięciometrowych rowów na głeb. min. 1,5 dla rur lub węzy (dla glikolowych GWC). Do kosztów budowy takich GWC nikt nie dolicza kosztów rekultywacji terenu - kilka lub nawet kilkanaście ciężarówek z humusem.

----------


## kiewball

Mam taką studnię na 6 kręgów (1,5 kręga zalane wodą). Podlewam nią ogród. Dodatkowo odprowadzam do niej deszczówkę. Moje rurowe GWC mieści się dosłownie 30cm od tej studni. W pierwszej chwili pomyślałem sobie że chyba zaślepię na wysokości studni mojej GWC, założę na rurze kolano i zrobie czerpnię ze studni. Koszt pewnie ok. 100zł i jedno popołudnie roboty. NIESTETY, wiosna jak uruchomiłem pompę w studni, żeby podlać ogród, to woda bardzo śmierdziała, co jest dowodem na to że rozwija się w niej coś niezbyt zdrowego.

Raczej się nie zdecyduję na to rozwiązanie.

----------


## PliP

Gdzie kupić nagrzewnicę kanałowa do GGWC z przyłączami okrągłymi 200m i z odkraplaczem. Dostałem ofertę z jednej z firm za cenę 2150zł brutto.
Wymiennik 6 rzędowy o wymiarach zewnętrznych 550x390x425. Wykonanie materiałowe: obudowa stal ocynk; Pakiet: rurki Cu 12x0.4, pakiet;odkraplacz: aluminium.

----------


## jasiek71

Zapytaj u tego sprzedawcy, powinien mieć coś na 200 ...
http://allegro.pl/wodna-chlodnica-ka...392310402.html

----------


## Liwko

A ja swoją nieużywaną chłodnicę odsprzedam za 500zł. Dałem 900.
(zdjęcia gdzieś mi się zapodziały)

----------


## PliP

> A ja swoją nieużywaną chłodnicę odsprzedam za 500zł. Dałem 900.
> (zdjęcia gdzieś mi się zapodziały)


Mam jej zdjęcia - tylko, że twoja nie ma przyłączy :/

----------


## Liwko

Ona przychodzi bezpośrednio przed reku.

----------


## _John

> Gdzie kupić nagrzewnicę kanałowa do GGWC z przyłączami okrągłymi 200m i z odkraplaczem. Dostałem ofertę z jednej z firm za cenę 2150zł brutto.
> Wymiennik 6 rzędowy o wymiarach zewnętrznych 550x390x425. Wykonanie materiałowe: obudowa stal ocynk; Pakiet: rurki Cu 12x0.4, pakiet;odkraplacz: aluminium.


Termex w Krakowie zrobi każdą pod zamówienie.

Nie sądzę by potrzebny był odkraplacz w zastosowaniach domowych.
Szczelna obudowa i odpływ załatwią sprawę.

----------


## PliP

> Termex w Krakowie zrobi każdą pod zamówienie.
> 
> Nie sądzę by potrzebny był odkraplacz w zastosowaniach domowych.
> Szczelna obudowa i odpływ załatwią sprawę.


no i tu chyba tkwi problem w wycenie zamiast odpływu jest odkraplacz  :smile:  Dzięki.

----------


## Piochu1978

Mam do Was pytanie, czy są jakieś przeciwwskazania żeby glikolowy GWC umieścić pod budynkiem? Musze wymienić grunt (torf ) do głębokości 3.5 m . Myślałem żeby zrobić np jedną warstwe na głębokości 3.5 m a drugą nad nią na okolo 2m. Wybór padł na GWC glikollowy bo woda jest niecały metr ppt.
Dzięki

----------


## adam_mk

Nie  ma.
Jest już kilka takich konstrukcji i działają dobrze.

Adam M.

----------


## .:Paco:.

Witam,

Czy ktoś mógłby mi pomoc i policzyć GWC żwirowe (szer x dl x wys zloza i jakie rury - poki co zakladam 200) albo skierować do kogoś kto się zna? 
Chyba,że w necie gdzies jest jakis kalkulator? :big grin:  bo znalazlem tylko ogolne przekroje jak go zbudować.

GWC żwirowe muszę zrobić jak już będzie SSO ze względu na otaczające drzewa. Wedle wyliczeń projektu (niestety projektant nie zajmował się GWC) zapotrzebowanie do mojego domu to 430m3/h, chciałbym zrobić GWC, które moze pracować 24h (najlepiej jeden ale jak bedzie trzeba to podziele na dwa). Grunt to piasek i tylko pisaek, wody gruntowe na ok -4,2m (po wyrównaniu terenu będzie to ok. -4,8m od powierzchni).

Poniżej rysunek gdzie chciałbym umieścić GWC (zielone - S2), S1 to studnia glebinowa z obudowa:



Obecnie musze podjac decyzje na jakiej glebokosci ma wchodzi rura z GWC do piwnicy w domu (bede mial lane sciany w czwartek) - i tak mysle ok -1,6m.....jakies sugestie?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## adam_mk

"Czy ktoś mógłby ..."

No, mógłby... Było tu wszystko gdzieś na początku.
Optymalny kształt w rzucie, z góry patrząc, to KWADRAT.
Zasada ogólna taka, aby pracowało 24h bez odpoczynku to:
Powierzchnia chałupy w m2 dzielona przez 10 = ilość m3 złoża.
Ale...
Dla około 500m3 kubatury dobrze jest aby rury miały około fi 200.
Bo?
Szumy się robią jak struga gna ponad 5m/sek (przy wydatku maksymalnym) i tej prędkości strugi przekraczać nie należy, jak ma być komfort i luksus.
STĄD te fi 200 (da się to policzyć i było to TU robione!).
DLATEGO zwykle starcza GRUBOŚĆ złoża rzędu 0,7m aby te rury fi 200 dobrze w tym złożu się mieściły.
Wtedy te m3 to nie powierzchnia rzutu pionowego! Więcej rzutu wychodzi...
Dodatkowo...
Przewymiarowanie W NICZYM nie przeszkadza.
Niedowymiarowanie nieco komplikuje...
Rury maja zwykle 0,5mb, 1mb, 2mb, 3mb, 6mb.
Przeważnie wychodzi 6x6=36 m2 o grubości 0,7 to jest 25m3.
Dla domu 150m2 po podłogach minimum jest 15m3 czyli 21,4 m2 w rzucie.
4x4=16 mało...
5x5-25 DOŚĆ ale odpad zostaje (z rur)
6x6=36 i to jest DOBRE 
No jak kieszeń wytrzyma...

Pozdrawiam
Adam M.

----------


## .:Paco:.

> "Czy ktoś mógłby ..."
> 
> No, mógłby... Było tu wszystko gdzieś na początku.
> Optymalny kształt w rzucie, z góry patrząc, to KWADRAT.
> Zasada ogólna taka, aby pracowało 24h bez odpoczynku to:
> Powierzchnia chałupy w m2 dzielona przez 10 = ilość m3 złoża.
> Ale...
> Dla około 500m3 kubatury dobrze jest aby rury miały około fi 200.
> Bo?
> ...


Dzięki Adam za pomoc!
Przeczytałem ileś początkowych stron, ale nie wszystkie 402...
Myślałem, że trochę więcej w tym filozofii, np co do rur chyba średnica też nie zawsze jest 200? Czy chodziło Ci,że do 500m3/h to rury 200?
Mój dom z użytkową piwnicą i dużym garażem ma 350m2 - w sumie kubatura to 1452m3. Czyli wychodzi 35m3 - czy jakoś można zweryfikować (jakiś wzorek?) czy to zaspokoi 430m3/h przez 24h?

Co do wykonania: myślałem o głębszym GWC - 2m - z wykopem na 3m, gdzie jeden metr byłby na styropian i przysypanie. To by pozwoliło aby GWC nie było takie rozłożyste - bo u mnie na działce jest sporo sosen (działka leśna). Czy lepiej jak GWC jest "cieńsze" i wieksze powierzchniowo niż "grubsze" o mniejszej powierzchni patrzać od góry? 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## ravbc

> Myślałem, że trochę więcej w tym filozofii, np co do rur chyba średnica też nie zawsze jest 200? Czy chodziło Ci,że do 500m3/h to rury 200?


Policz pole powierzchni przekroju poprzecznego(!) rury, potem podziel potrzebną wydajność (np. te 500m3/h) przez to pole (wyrażone w metrach kwadratowych). Jeśli wynik przekroczy 18000 (m/h czyli 5 m/s) to znaczy, że potrzebujesz większej rury.  :wink: 




> Mój dom z użytkową piwnicą i dużym garażem ma 350m2 - w sumie kubatura to 1452m3. Czyli wychodzi 35m3 - czy jakoś można zweryfikować (jakiś wzorek?) czy to zaspokoi 430m3/h przez 24h?


430 m3/h dla kubatury 1450m3, to 1/3 wymiany w ciągu godziny. Na zimę aż za dużo. Na lato dużo za mało.




> Co do wykonania: myślałem o głębszym GWC - 2m - z wykopem na 3m, gdzie jeden metr byłby na styropian i przysypanie. To by pozwoliło aby GWC nie było takie rozłożyste - bo u mnie na działce jest sporo sosen (działka leśna). Czy lepiej jak GWC jest "cieńsze" i wieksze powierzchniowo niż "grubsze" o mniejszej powierzchni patrzać od góry?


GWC pracuje powierzchnią (czerpie ciepło z przylegającego gruntu). Czyli należy maksymalizować powierzchnię, zapewniając minimalną grubość, gwarantującą jeszcze swobodne przepuszczanie przezeń powietrza. Ot cała filozofia.  :wink:

----------


## adam_mk

ravbc
Szybszy jesteś!
 :Lol: 
Dokładnie o to chodzi!

Adam M.

----------


## .:Paco:.

> Policz pole powierzchni przekroju poprzecznego(!) rury, potem podziel potrzebną wydajność (np. te 500m3/h) przez to pole (wyrażone w metrach kwadratowych). Jeśli wynik przekroczy 18000 (m/h czyli 5 m/s) to znaczy, że potrzebujesz większej rury. 
> 
> 
> 
> 430 m3/h dla kubatury 1450m3, to 1/3 wymiany w ciągu godziny. Na zimę aż za dużo. Na lato dużo za mało.
> 
> 
> 
> GWC pracuje powierzchnią (czerpie ciepło z przylegającego gruntu). Czyli należy maksymalizować powierzchnię, zapewniając minimalną grubość, gwarantującą jeszcze swobodne przepuszczanie przezeń powietrza. Ot cała filozofia.


ad 1. co do rury ok - proste - wyszło trochę ponad 13k ale w necie znalazłem materiały na studia i tam było napisane,że ze względu na hałas lepiej przyjąć granicę 4m/s co i tak spełniają moje obliczenia. no chyba, że muszę mieć wiekszą wymianę wedle pkt 2 a przez to większą rurę....

ad 2. Co do kubatury - mam w to wliczone nieużytkowy strych i duży garaż (brak tam nawiewu wentylacji mechanicznej). Ja się nie znam na tym ale projekt robił facet co od lat to projektuje i sprawdza się to znakomicie już w wielu reazalizacjach (współpracowała z nim osoba, do której mam bardzo duże zaufanie a sama jest w branży XX lat). Wymiana nie musi sie równać kubaturze ale według Was jakiej wielkości powinna być wymiana dla takiej kubatury, powierzchni domu?

ad 3. powierzchnia jest też na ścianach bocznych - więc na zdrowy chłopski rozum bokiem też następuje wymiana....???

pozdrawiam!

----------


## ravbc

> ad 2. Co do kubatury - mam w to wliczone nieużytkowy strych i duży garaż (brak tam nawiewu wentylacji mechanicznej). Ja się nie znam na tym ale projekt robił facet co od lat to projektuje i sprawdza się to znakomicie już w wielu reazalizacjach (współpracowała z nim osoba, do której mam bardzo duże zaufanie a sama jest w branży XX lat). Wymiana nie musi sie równać kubaturze ale według Was jakiej wielkości powinna być wymiana dla takiej kubatury, powierzchni domu?


Na zimę wystarcza wymiana na poziomie kilkudziesięciu (powiedzmy 30) m3/h na mieszkańca. No chyba, że strasznie lubisz gotować, albo się kąpać, wtedy może się przydać większa. Choć jeśli masz standardowo dziurawy dom, to pewnie jakakolwiek wymuszona wentylacja będzie zimą nadmierna...  :wink: 

Natomiast na lato wymiana na poziomie 1 kubatury na godzinę (chodzi oczywiście o kubaturę przestrzeni wentylowanej, a nie całego budynku), przy jednoczesnym ostrym chronieniu domu przed pasywnymi zyskami słonecznymi (czyt. zacienianie i unikanie zostawiania otwartych okien i drzwi) pozwoli z grubsza zachować wewnątrz znośne temperatury. No chyba, że GWC nie wytrzyma upałów (to jest funkcja w czasie(!): na krótkie upały wystarczy nawet małe GWC, na odpowiednio długie nawet przewymiarowane będzie za małe).




> ad 3. powierzchnia jest też na ścianach bocznych - więc na zdrowy chłopski rozum bokiem też następuje wymiana....???


Oczywiście tak, ale tych powierzchni bocznych jest zdecydowanie mniej. No i liczy się sumaryczna powierzchnia. A że pewnie warto by ją uzyskać jak najniższym kosztem, to ładowanie kasy w nadmierną grubość złoża nie ma ekonomicznego sensu (sześcian ma mniejszą powierzchnię boczną od prostopadłościanu o tej samej objętości).

----------


## .:Paco:.

> Na zimę wystarcza wymiana na poziomie kilkudziesięciu (powiedzmy 30) m3/h na mieszkańca. No chyba, że strasznie lubisz gotować, albo się kąpać, wtedy może się przydać większa. Choć jeśli masz standardowo dziurawy dom, to pewnie jakakolwiek wymuszona wentylacja będzie zimą nadmierna... 
> 
> Natomiast na lato wymiana na poziomie 1 kubatury na godzinę (chodzi oczywiście o kubaturę przestrzeni wentylowanej, a nie całego budynku), przy jednoczesnym ostrym chronieniu domu przed pasywnymi zyskami słonecznymi (czyt. zacienianie i unikanie zostawiania otwartych okien i drzwi) pozwoli z grubsza zachować wewnątrz znośne temperatury. No chyba, że GWC nie wytrzyma upałów (to jest funkcja w czasie(!): na krótkie upały wystarczy nawet małe GWC, na odpowiednio długie nawet przewymiarowane będzie za małe).
> 
> 
> 
> Oczywiście tak, ale tych powierzchni bocznych jest zdecydowanie mniej. No i liczy się sumaryczna powierzchnia. A że pewnie warto by ją uzyskać jak najniższym kosztem, to ładowanie kasy w nadmierną grubość złoża nie ma ekonomicznego sensu (sześcian ma mniejszą powierzchnię boczną od prostopadłościanu o tej samej objętości).


dzięki za wyjaśnienia. A można przewymiarować też rurę z GWC - mamiast 200, dać 250 (pomijam kwestię ceny)?

Co do kubatury to trochę zaczynam się zastanawiać bo generalnie mam 40/50m3h na pokój na piętrze tylko na dole mam 100m3/h na duży pókoj/jadalnie i przedpokój - wedle rysunku.Myśllisz/cie,że parter jest niedoszaczowany?


Dzieki za rady bo niby rury w domu i GWC można sobie zmieniać poźniej ale do jutra muszę postanowić o średnicy rury w ścianie piwnicy, która będzie zalewana.

----------


## Kamil i Basia

> Witam,
> 
> powoli zastanawiam się nad swoim GWC, które w pierwotnym zamyśle miało być ułożone na podjeździe i być wykonane w dwóch niezależnie działających sekcjach. Po przeczytaniu przynajmniej części tego wątku wiem że muszę zmienić idee (do domu mam zrobione dwa przepusty fi160 i pewnie trzeba to będzie połączyć w jedną 200-250 ? Ale ważniejsza sprawa jest tak jak rozłożyć poszczególne warstwy GWC i ile muszę jeszcze położyć czego nad samym złożem na XPS (zostało mi 20m2 XPS 15cm, który planuję przeciąć na pół i ułożyć nad złożem). Wody gruntowe są dość wysoko, ale będę też podnosił się z poziomem terenu więc będzie miejsce tylko pytanie ile i co mam rzucić na XPS i czy te 7,5 cm grubości będzie wystarczające jako izolacja? Mam też gigantyczne ilości odpadów styro szarego z izolacji ścian, czy można go w jakiś racjonalny sposób wykorzystać? Dzięki Kamil


No i wracam do budowy mojego GWC...
teraz doszła jeszcze jedna koncepcja ulokowania wymiennika, a mianowicie posadowienie go pod garażem. Mam na działce zrobione fundamenty pod garaż o powierzchni wewnątrznej 46 m2 (7,3 m x 6,3 m) czy ten pomysł jest lepszy niż robienie wymiennika na podjeździe? No i jeszcze ten cały układ kanałów, bo mam totalny mętlik w głowie... Układ Tichelmanna jak u Bartka? Czy może układ grzebieniowy, a może  po prostu wersja zwykła? Czy zrobienie zraszacza pod garażem to dobry pomysł?   :smile:

----------


## Barth3z

> No i wracam do budowy mojego GWC...
> teraz doszła jeszcze jedna koncepcja ulokowania wymiennika, a mianowicie posadowienie go pod garażem. Mam na działce zrobione fundamenty pod garaż o powierzchni wewnątrznej 46 m2 (7,3 m x 6,3 m) czy ten pomysł jest lepszy niż robienie wymiennika na podjeździe? No i jeszcze ten cały układ kanałów, bo mam totalny mętlik w głowie... Układ Tichelmanna jak u Bartka? Czy może układ grzebieniowy, a może  po prostu wersja zwykła? Czy zrobienie zraszacza pod garażem to dobry pomysł?


Zależy co chcesz osiągnąć.
Jeśli planujesz garaż nieogrzewany to umieszczanie pod nim GWC spowoduje, że garaż nie będzie miał skąd czerpać ciepła. Będzie w nim chłodniej niż bez GWC.
Jeśli jednak to nie stanowi dla ciebie problemu to wrzucaj GWC pod garaż, nawet ze zraszaniem. Ja mam GWC ze zraszaniem pod domem i póki co nie mam z tego powodu jakiś problemów, oprócz tego, że taki GWC wychładza grunt.  :big tongue: 
Co do układu: grzebieniowy czy tichelmanna to preferuję ten drugi, ponieważ uważam, że pracuje wówczas większa powierzchnia.

----------


## Kamil i Basia

> Zależy co chcesz osiągnąć.
> Jeśli planujesz garaż nieogrzewany to umieszczanie pod nim GWC spowoduje, że garaż nie będzie miał skąd czerpać ciepła. Będzie w nim chłodniej niż bez GWC.
> Jeśli jednak to nie stanowi dla ciebie problemu to wrzucaj GWC pod garaż, nawet ze zraszaniem. Ja mam GWC ze zraszaniem pod domem i póki co nie mam z tego powodu jakiś problemów, oprócz tego, że taki GWC wychładza grunt. 
> Co do układu: grzebieniowy czy tichelmanna to preferuję ten drugi, ponieważ uważam, że pracuje wówczas większa powierzchnia.


Dzięki za odpowiedź, w między czasie wyszło że zrobię jednak żwirowca na podjeździe, bo mierząc głębokość na jaką musiałem zjechać z wykopem okazało się że wyjdę poniżej fundamentu, a to już niebezpieczne dla garażu (szczególnie że fundamenty były lane do ziemi). I tak mam wykop 6x6 zasypany żwirem 20-40 dookoła rur jest trochę większy. Takie kamienie to max co mogli zaoferować mi sprzedawcy w moim regionie... Wejście i wyjście ze żwiraka jest na dwóch rurach 160 ułożonych jedna na drugiej mocno nawierconych. Wejście do domu (ok 12m ocieplone jest resztkami styropianu z budowy układane i ubijane na rurach pewnie z 40 cm). Teraz rodzi się w mojej głowie pytanie jakiej grubości styropianem\XPSem wykonać ocieplenie samego żwirowca? Do ocieplenia jest <64m2 powierzchni. Mam 20m2 XPS (15 cm) i 2m2 hydropianu (10 cm). wiem że będę musiał dokupić, tylko pytanie czy wystarczy położyć 5 cm czy pasuje dać więcej (10 cm?). Na samym żwirowcu będzie teraz położone 40 cm pospuły na to warstwa ocieplenia i jeszcze ok 20-30 cm pospuły, 15 cm klińca i kostka. Jak poniżej:



Czy ocieplić żwirowca bezpośrednio na geowłókninie, a opaskę zrobić wyżej na rodzimym gruncie. Ewentualnie dodać styropian na pionowej cześci. Jak niżej:

----------


## witek_myslowice

> dzięki za wyjaśnienia. A można przewymiarować też rurę z GWC - mamiast 200, dać 250 (pomijam kwestię ceny)?


Nie warto przewymiarować żwirowego i rurowego GWC. Powietrze w żwirowcu po poziomym przepływie 2m w żwirze bardzo mało latem obniża swoją temperaturę a zimą podwyższa. Koszty wykonania przewymiarowanego objętościowo lub długiemu ponad miarę przepływu powietrza nie ma ekonomicznego uzasadnienia. "To się nie wróci."  :Smile: )
Ta sama uwaga dotyczy rurowego - przy określonej wydajności powiększanie średnicy rury lub jej wydłużania nie ma sensu j/w piszę.
Witek

----------


## karolek75

Jakie macie temperatury za swoimi GWC ?

----------


## witek_myslowice

> Czy ocieplić żwirowca bezpośrednio na geowłókninie, a opaskę zrobić wyżej na rodzimym gruncie. Ewentualnie dodać styropian na pionowej cześci. Jak niżej:


Żwirowiec 6x6m - bardzo przewymiarowany. Czy powietrze bedzie sie poziomo przemieszczac na odlegości 6m?
Dlaczego GWC jest tak głęboko zakopany? Górna jego powierzchnia może być ok 0,5 - 0,7 poniżej stanu "0" terenu. Zamiast pospólki można zastosować geokratę.
Na schemacie 2.jpg budowa żwirowego jest ok z uwagą że ocieplenie jest przerwane na wys. pospólki.
Witek

----------


## bilbo1983

jak taki zwirowiec ma byc wyplukiwany jak daje sie to ocieplenie ? czy woda nie rozleje sie poza obrys tego wymiennika?  czy to bedzie styropian wodoodporny

----------


## witek_myslowice

> jak taki zwirowiec ma byc wyplukiwany jak daje sie to ocieplenie ? 
> czy woda nie rozleje sie poza obrys tego wymiennika?  
> czy to bedzie styropian wodoodporny


W trakcie deszczu wilgotne powietrze wpada do GWC następuje pkt rosy - wilgoć sie skrapla i płynie po żwirze. Poza tym na żwirze pod izolacją można wykonać instalacje zraszającą żwir w postaci np rurek NIBCO z otworami.

...poza obrys??? W żwirze woda płynie pionowo.

Na i pod styropianem musi być folia. Po za tym można stosować tzw styropian "zamknięty" czyli nie cięty z dużych arkuszy. Ten styropian jest b. wazny bo gdyby go nie było to GWC miałby te same parametry gdyby go wykonac na głeb 4-5m. Jak to się ma do rurowego bez izolacji na głębokości 1,5-2m

----------


## abes99

Witam wszystkich  :smile: 

Przebrnąłem przez kilkadziesiąt ostatnich stron, ale dalej mam mętlik w głowie. Ale zacznijmy od początku - remontuję właśnie gruntownie dom z końca lat 60'tych, niepodpiwniczony (w sumie to parter był jako piwnica 2,20m a piętro mieszkalne), około 200m2, 480m3 kubatury. Jestem właśnie po skuciu posadzek na gruncie (okazało się, że wszystkiego było 3-4cm betonu) i wybraniu gruntu, żeby podwyższyć trochę pomieszczenia i dobrze zaizolować posadzkę. Na początku przyszłego tygodnia ekipa chce zalewać pierwszego chudziaka, a jak wpadłem na pomysł GWC pod budynkiem, więc czasu mam bardzo mało. Docelowo planuję wentylację mechaniczną z rekuperacją + ogrzewanie powierzchniowe (sufitowe, piec gazowy kondensacyjny - bo jest). Całość dobrze ocieplę (podłoga na gruncie 14cm styro grafitowy 0,33), ściany 18cm styro grafit (0,31), dach prawdopodobnie min. 25cm styro grafit (0,33) - ale to zadanie na lato. Podłoże gliniaste (czyli teoretycznie dobre pod GWC), wód gruntowych na razie nie odkryłem, ale raczej jest sucho...

Wstępnie rozrysowałem sobie układ GWC rurowego pod budynkiem. Na chwilę obecną myślę o rurach kanalizacyjnych PVC-U ze ścianką litą, kl. N (cieńsza ścianka) - całość ułożona jakieś 20 do 70cm pod dolnym chudziakiem, wszystkie zakręty 90st. planuję z dwóch kolanek 45st. Opcje mam dwie:
- pod budynkiem dwie nitki po ok 25m o średnicy fi160 łączące się po przejściu na zewnątrz do fi200 i dalej jakieś 6m do czerpni
- pod budynkiem jedna nitka ok. 50m o średnicy fi200 + jakieś 6m do czerpni.
Spadek planuję ok. 2% w stronę studzienki przy czerpni - aby móc od wewnątrz przepłukać układ.

No i teraz pytania:
1) Jest sens pchać się w takie GWC pod budynkiem?
2) Czy rura kanalizacyjna PVC-U lita jest ok na GWC? Wiadomo, pewnie są lepsze super hiper antybakteryjne, ale też sporo droższe. Wydaje mi się, że nie ma sensu wydawać grubych tysięcy na GWC w moim układzie. Jedyny minus jaki wyczytałem, że to że nie ma atesty PZH więc nie wiadomo jak wpłynie na zdrowie. A może jakieś rury polipropylenowe w sensownej cenie? Znalazłem tylko takie karbowane o podwójnej ściance - tylko wtedy chyba ta pustka powietrzna będzie izolatorem?
3) Lepiej zrobić dwie krótsze nitki o mniejszej średnicy czy jedną dłuższą, ale o większej średnicy?

Będę mega wdzięczny za pomoc  :big grin: ...

----------


## Liwko

Odpuść sobie to GWC i zrób samą rekuperacje. Łączenie tych dwóch systemów jest mało zasadne.

----------


## abes99

> Odpuść sobie to GWC i zrób samą rekuperacje. Łączenie tych dwóch systemów jest mało zasadne.


No to mnie teraz zastrzeliłeś  :sad: . Na wielu stronach producentów rekuperatorów znalazłem informację, że warto go wesprzeć GWC...

----------


## chemical

Odpuść a tym bardziej pod budynkiem.

----------


## adam_mk

Ktoś zaraz napisze - nie odpuszczaj - i będzie 1 : 1.

A może byś UZASADNIŁ...

Adam M.

----------


## Liwko

Wystarczy przeczytać ostatnie 100 stron.

----------


## jasiek71

> Ktoś zaraz napisze - nie odpuszczaj - i będzie 1 : 1.
> 
> A może byś UZASADNIŁ...
> 
> Adam M.


A co tu uzasadniać ...
Ci co nie mają twierdzą że nie ma sensu ...
A ci co mają to twierdzą że ma sens ...

Ja mam i dla mnie ma sens ... :yes:

----------


## jasiek71

> Wystarczy przeczytać ostatnie 100 stron.


Trzeba jeszcze "pomacać" a nie tylko czytać ... :big tongue:

----------


## Liwko

> Ja mam i dla mnie ma sens ...


Ty piszesz raz tak, a raz tak. Najpierw jedziesz po PC, teraz je chwalisz (z wiadomych względów), później dokładasz do swojego GWC rekuperatur i też piszesz, że nie widzisz różnicy. Teraz znowu piszesz co innego... (też z tych względów?) Jak chorągiewka na wietrze.

----------


## Barth3z

> A co tu uzasadniać ...
> Ci co nie mają twierdzą że nie ma sensu ...
> A ci co mają to twierdzą że ma sens ...
> 
> Ja mam i dla mnie ma sens ...


Ale nie pod budynkiem.
GWC pod budynkiem wychładza grunt.

abes, wyprowadź sobie teraz rurę na zewn. budynku. Później ""coś" do niej dosztukujesz.

abes, jeśli bedziesz robił rekuperator samodzielnie, to GWC warto zrobić.

----------


## jasiek71

> Ty piszesz raz tak, a raz tak. Najpierw jedziesz po PC, teraz je chwalisz (z wiadomych względów), później dokładasz do swojego GWC rekuperatur i też piszesz, że nie widzisz różnicy. Teraz znowu piszesz co innego... (też z tych względów?) Jak chorągiewka na wietrze.


Uczę się na błędach ... :wink: 
Jak coś ma sens to będę chwalił a jak nie widzę sensu to nie będę ...

----------


## Liwko

> Uczę się na błędach ...
> Jak coś ma sens to będę chwalił a jak nie widzę sensu to nie będę ...


I co, nie twierdzisz, że jak robisz rekuperację, to na GWC szkoda pieniędzy?

----------


## jasiek71

> I co, nie twierdzisz, że jak robisz rekuperację, to na GWC szkoda pieniędzy?


A tutaj wszystko zależy od zachcianek ...
GWC powoduje że nawet byle jaka centrala ma parametry jak super wydajna z górnej półki i nie ma żadnego "cyrkowania" przy ujemnych temperaturach zewnętrznych...
Sumaryczny koszt podobny a zyskujemy bardzo wydajną pracę układu wentylacyjnego ...
Jak ktoś ruszy doopskiem to i w lecie coś z tego uszczknie ...

----------


## Liwko

No właśnie, zachcianek. Bo z ekonomią to już ma mało wspólnego.

----------


## kulibob

> No właśnie, zachcianek. Bo z ekonomią to już ma mało wspólnego.


Nie mam reku samo ggwc i to co wpadnie na strychu i w garażu daje na anemostacie w okolicy 9*C  pryz -2*C przy -14 miałem  na nawiewie 7,5 pewnie jak przyjdzie nagłe ocieplenie to trzeba będzie pompkę wyłączać (czyli zmajstrować jakiś sterownik. Nawiew w okolicy 100m3/h Pompka gwc 5W wentylator 5W przy temperaturach ok 5  trzeba podkręcić aby utrzymać wydajność  to bierze 15W. Wszystko mierzone chińskimi zabawkami ale kto takimi nie mierzy  :smile:

----------


## jasiek71

> No właśnie, zachcianek. Bo z ekonomią to już ma mało wspólnego.


A co w budownictwie ( i nie tylko ...) ma wspólnego z ekonomią ...?
Tu wszędzie rządzą trendy ...

----------


## chemical

tak jak pisał Barth3z - pod domem wychładza grunt, lepiej zabrać ciepło z poza obrysu domu
każdy producent doradzi GWC, wcale mnie to nie dziwi, przecież nie oni za to zapłacą, ale za to mniej zgłoszeń serwisowych i narzekań będzie  :smile: 
ja nie neguję sensu jako takiego bo oczywiste zalety są bezsprzecznie, generalnie nie ma to sensu ekonomicznego, ale nie będę Kaziowi czy Frankowi tego wyliczał

tani reku i GWC tymi ręcami robiony albo na odwrót, też jest jakieś wyjście
ale pamiętajmy o jednym, że jak zrobiliśmy coś sami, to wcale nie oznacza to od razu, że się opłacało, bo czas to wiadomo co...

----------


## kulibob

> , bo czas to wiadomo co...


Tak,ale jest jeszcze satysfakcja zrobiłem coś i działa za 1/3 ceny fabrycznego rozwiązania.

----------


## jasiek71

> Tak,ale jest jeszcze satysfakcja zrobiłem coś i działa za 1/3 ceny fabrycznego rozwiązania.


Raczej to cena finalna wyjdzie w okolicach tej fabrycznej ...

----------


## Kaizen

> GWC powoduje że nawet byle jaka centrala ma parametry jak super wydajna z górnej półki i nie ma żadnego "cyrkowania" przy ujemnych temperaturach zewnętrznych...


Na jakie parametry patrzysz? Bo chyba nie sprawność? Wyższa temperatura na wejściu i wyjściu rekuperatora nijak nie świadczy o jego  super wydajności czy sprawności. GWC wyręcza rekuperator z pracy - to, co podbije na termometrze GWC to wylatuje z rekuperatora na zewnątrz (jak nie ma GWC to wydmuchasz zimniejsze powietrze na zewnątrz budynku).
IMO GWC ma w zimie dwie zalety - chroni przed szronieniem (tam, gdzie istnieje takie zagrożenie) i powoduje wyższą temperaturę powietrza na wylocie (jak ktoś podepnie pod to PC do CWU, jak to jest opisane na http://domrzeczywisciepasywny.pl - tylko kto tak robi?)
Za to dla mnie podstawowy minus, to koszt wykonania na materiałach z atestami. A bałbym się oddychać powietrzem przepchanym  przez rury kanalizacyjne. Tak, wiem że wielu przez dziesięciolecia mieszkało z azbestem czy palili papierosy i nic im nie jest. Ale po co kusić los?

----------


## abes99

Hmm, czyli ogólnie dalej wiem, że nie wiem  :wink: . Na zewnątrz nie za bardzo mam gdzie położyć GWC, bo za domem mam 11m skarpę. Myślałem, że skoro mam posadzkę na gruncie ocieploną, to wychłodzenie gruntu przez GWC nie wychłodzi mi chałupy (zresztą są też na forum ludzie z GWC pod budynkiem). Chyba, że chodzi o to, że się nie nagrzeje od słońca, ale przecież teoretycznie powinno się nagrzać od "ziemi". Abstrahując od tego co zdecyduję, to w wersji "budżetowej" rury kanalizacyjne PVC-U lite się nadają? Czy szukać jakichś PP (i jakich)? No i czy lepiej ciągnąć krótsze (po 24m) nitki fi160 czy jedną ok. 50m fi200 (wężyk z 4 odcinków 9m co ok. 1m) pod budynkiem?

----------


## kulibob

> Raczej to cena finalna wyjdzie w okolicach tej fabrycznej ...


Nie zgodzę się z Tobą. Rura rehau czy jakoś vs. kiblo rurka. GGWC na moim przykładzie ceny z pamięci : Chłodnica -1000, pompka -450 rury PE32 350, rurki, złączki, odpowietrznik, manometr itp- 200. Koncentrat płynu do chłodnic 250zł. Koparka 200, brakuje mi jeszcze sterownika różnicowego(70zł) do pompki narazie jest włącznik do światła  :smile:  Łączny koszt kompletnego GGWC. Za 2500zł z własną robocizną masz GGWC. Gotowy zestaw to chyba coś ok 7k.

----------


## jasiek71

> Na jakie parametry patrzysz? Bo chyba nie sprawność? Wyższa temperatura na wejściu i wyjściu rekuperatora nijak nie świadczy o jego  super wydajności czy sprawności. GWC wyręcza rekuperator z pracy - to, co podbije na termometrze GWC to wylatuje z rekuperatora na zewnątrz (jak nie ma GWC to wydmuchasz zimniejsze powietrze na zewnątrz budynku).
> IMO GWC ma w zimie dwie zalety - chroni przed szronieniem (tam, gdzie istnieje takie zagrożenie) i powoduje wyższą temperaturę powietrza na wylocie (jak ktoś podepnie pod to PC do CWU, jak to jest opisane na http://domrzeczywisciepasywny.pl - tylko kto tak robi?)
> Za to dla mnie podstawowy minus, to koszt wykonania na materiałach z atestami. A bałbym się oddychać powietrzem przepchanym  przez rury kanalizacyjne. Tak, wiem że wielu przez dziesięciolecia mieszkało z azbestem czy palili papierosy i nic im nie jest. Ale po co kusić los?


Proponuję nic nie robić ... :big tongue: 
Bo po co ...?

Ja mam w doopie jaką sprawność ma sama centrala, mnie interesuje ile nawiewa do pomieszczeń ...
Nie interesuje mnie ile marnotrawi energii bo i tak jest ona z ziemi więc za darmo, tak samo jak chłodzenie w lecie...

----------


## jasiek71

> Nie zgodzę się z Tobą. Rura rehau czy jakoś vs. kiblo rurka. GGWC na moim przykładzie ceny z pamięci : Chłodnica -1000, pompka -450 rury PE32 350, rurki, złączki, odpowietrznik, manometr itp- 200. Koncentrat płynu do chłodnic 250zł. Koparka 200, brakuje mi jeszcze sterownika różnicowego(70zł) do pompki narazie jest włącznik do światła  Łączny koszt kompletnego GGWC. Za 2500zł z własną robocizną masz GGWC. Gotowy zestaw to chyba coś ok 7k.


A gdzie tu rekuperator ...??
A nawet same wentylatory ze sterowaniem...

----------


## kulibob

Rozmawiamy o koszcie zrobienia samego GWC. A co do reku to faktycznie czy fabryczny czy dłubany to pewnie wyjdzie podobnie. W ogóle zastanawiam się czy reku ma sens pryz moim rozwiązaniu. A Ty dlaczego dałeś reku kiedyś też zaklinałeś się że nie potrzebny ??

----------


## jasiek71

Samo GWC to jeszcze nie wentylacja mechaniczna... :wink: 

A dlaczego rekuperator...
Bo po GWC ma teraz 9* a po centrali 19* ... :smile:

----------


## Barth3z

> Raczej to cena finalna wyjdzie w okolicach tej fabrycznej ...


Absolutnie nie. Mi reku wyszedł za ok. 1000zł.




> ... bałbym się oddychać powietrzem przepchanym  przez rury kanalizacyjne. Tak, wiem że wielu przez dziesięciolecia mieszkało z azbestem czy palili papierosy i nic im nie jest. Ale po co kusić los?


Dlaczego z góry zakładasz, że PVC jest toksyczny ? Podaj choć jedno źródło gdzie to zbadali.

Rury kanalizacyjne różnią się od tych z atestami tym, że na tych atestowanych nie rozwinie się grzyb, pleśń itp. Na kanalizacyjnych może się rozwinąć jak będziesz takie GWC okresowo odłączał. Przykład:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post7206994
Ja na swoim pracuję non stop cały rok i nie dopuszczam "zakiszenia" powietrza w nim.

PS. Powietrze z wentylacji wyrzucam na jednostkę zewnętrzną pompy ciepła p-p.




> Myślałem, że skoro mam posadzkę na gruncie ocieploną, to wychłodzenie gruntu przez GWC nie wychłodzi mi chałupy (zresztą są też na forum ludzie z GWC pod budynkiem).


GWC pod budynkiem wychładza grunt, przez co zwiększa się deltaT, a co za tym idzie, zwiększa straty przez podłogę. Gdybyś nie korzystał z reku, można byłoby powiedzieć, że to nie są straty, bo zawracasz je z powrotem do budynku. Jednak przy zastosowaniu rekuperatora 80-90% z nich wyrzucasz z budynku.

----------


## jasiek71

Taaa...
Rozumiem że rekuperator o wydajności do 500 M3/h, z automatycznym by pasem, systemem odszraniania itp ...
O estetycznej obudowie nie wspomnę...
Bartek aby pierwsza lepsza "druciarnia" działała niezawodnie i wydajnie potrzebuje GWC a także trochę własnej pracy ...
Sam mam "korbę" na różne dłubanki ale na dłuższą metę okazuje się że można było od razu kupić gotowca i nie zawracać sobie gitary ...

----------


## Barth3z

> Taaa...
> Rozumiem że rekuperator o wydajności do 500 M3/h, z automatycznym by pasem, systemem odszraniania itp ...
> O estetycznej obudowie nie wspomnę...


A po co to wszystko ???
Jestem namacalnym przykładem, że tani reku z GWC tymi recami nie potrzebuje bypassu, odszraniania, grzałki, nawilżania itp. Jak załączyłem tak chodzi do dziś bez żadnej interwencji, nawet obrotów nie regulowałem  :smile:  "estetycznej obudowy" nawet nie będę komentował  :smile: 




> Bartek aby pierwsza lepsza "druciarnia" działała niezawodnie i wydajnie potrzebuje GWC a także trochę własnej pracy ...
> Sam mam "korbę" na różne dłubanki ale na dłuższą metę okazuje się że można było od razu kupić gotowca i nie zawracać sobie gitary ...


A mi wychodzi, że zdecydowanie warto samemu. Wydajne GWC zrobiłem tymi ręcami, reku tymi ręcami, kanały też tymi ręcami.

----------


## kulibob

Myślałem żeby reku zrobić samemu ale za bardzo nie wiem jak ugryźć nie kupując gotowego wymiennika

----------


## hektor80

> Taaa...
> Rozumiem że rekuperator o wydajności do 500 M3/h, z automatycznym by pasem, systemem odszraniania itp ...
> O estetycznej obudowie nie wspomnę...
> Bartek aby pierwsza lepsza "druciarnia" działała niezawodnie i wydajnie potrzebuje GWC a także trochę własnej pracy ...
> Sam mam "korbę" na różne dłubanki ale na dłuższą metę okazuje się że można było od razu kupić gotowca i nie zawracać sobie gitary ...


właśnie przerabiam temat... wszystko ładnie tylko taki sensowny gotowiec (wentylatory prądu stałego, dobry odzysk...) to min. 4k  :sad:

----------


## Barth3z

> Myślałem żeby reku zrobić samemu ale za bardzo nie wiem jak ugryźć nie kupując gotowego wymiennika


Akurat wymiennik kupilem z Klingenburga  :smile:  Budowa reku sprowadziłem do sklejenia obudowy z XPS'a.

----------


## jasiek71

> A po co to wszystko ???
> Jestem namacalnym przykładem, że tani reku z GWC tymi recami nie potrzebuje bypassu, odszraniania, grzałki, nawilżania itp. Jak załączyłem tak chodzi do dziś bez żadnej interwencji, nawet obrotów nie regulowałem  "estetycznej obudowy" nawet nie będę komentował 
> 
> 
> 
> A mi wychodzi, że zdecydowanie warto samemu. Wydajne GWC zrobiłem tymi ręcami, reku tymi ręcami, kanały też tymi ręcami.


Słowo klucz do wszystkiego...
GWC  :yes:

----------


## Barth3z

> Słowo klucz do wszystkiego...
> GWC


Bez tego ani rusz.

----------


## kulibob

> Akurat wymiennik kupilem z Klingenburga  Budowa reku sprowadziłem do sklejenia obudowy z XPS'a.


Konkretnie jaki model. I jak się sprawuje?? Dzięki

----------


## Barth3z

> Konkretnie jaki model. I jak się sprawuje?? Dzięki


Tutaj opisałem dobór wymiennika:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post6732170

A sprawuje się dobrze. Nie zepsuł się ani razu  :big tongue:

----------


## witek_myslowice

> Rury kanalizacyjne różnią się od tych z atestami tym, że na tych atestowanych nie rozwinie się grzyb, pleśń itp.


To prawda, 
ale Rehau nie otrzymałby niemieckiego atestu na swoje posrebrzane rury gdyby na czerpni nie stosował wysokiej klasy filtrów powietrza. 
Wg mojej oceny: 
Na powierzchni rur osiadał by kurz i powietrze nie miało by kontaktu z srebrem. Nie można czyścić mechanicznie tych rur np w układzie Tichelmanna. 
GWC powinien być czyszczony np na +/- 30min. odkręcam kran z woda i GWC ma być czysty. Dlatego żwirowy GWC jest OK

----------


## Kaizen

> Dlaczego z góry zakładasz, że PVC jest toksyczny ? Podaj choć jedno źródło gdzie to zbadali.


Zupelnie odwrotną logikę stosuję. Skoro nie ma badań, że jest nieszkodliwe, to nie ryzykuję. A nawet więcej - nawet jak są badania, to jeszcze zostawiam margines, że mogą nie uwzględniać wszystkiego (np nie wiadomo, z czego wynika autyzm - więc nie ma jak sprawdzić, czy dany materiał czy urządzenie ma jakiś związek).

----------


## Barth3z

> Zupelnie odwrotną logikę stosuję. Skoro nie ma badań, że jest nieszkodliwe, to nie ryzykuję. A nawet więcej - nawet jak są badania, to jeszcze zostawiam margines, że mogą nie uwzględniać wszystkiego (np nie wiadomo, z czego wynika autyzm - więc nie ma jak sprawdzić, czy dany materiał czy urządzenie ma jakiś związek).


To inaczej, popatrz ile masz PVC w domu, które to elementy mają bezpośredni styk z powietrzem którym oddychasz. 

albo...

co mają powiedzieć pracownicy hurtowni (magazynierzy), którzy codziennie po 8h przebywają w towarzystwie tysiąca takich rurek. Nie wspominając o produkcji. Gdyby coś było nie tak, już dawno byłoby o tym głośno.

----------


## witek_myslowice

> To inaczej, popatrz ile masz PVC w domu, które to elementy mają bezpośredni styk z powietrzem którym oddychasz. 
> 
> albo...
> 
> co mają powiedzieć pracownicy hurtowni (magazynierzy), którzy codziennie po 8h przebywają w towarzystwie tysiąca takich rurek. Nie wspominając o produkcji. Gdyby coś było nie tak, już dawno byłoby o tym głośno.


Panstwowy Zaklad Higieny w atescie zwirowego GWC dopuścił rury z polichlorku winylu. Omyłkowo napisał "...żwir z poli(chlorku winylu) 
Do zastosowań w wentylacji dowolnych obiektów:
http://taniaklima.pl/files/atest_gwc.jpg

----------


## Barth3z

> Panstwowy Zaklad Higieny w atescie zwirowego GWC dopuścił rury z polichlorku winylu. Omyłkowo napisał "...żwir z poli(chlorku winylu) 
> Do zastosowań w wentylacji dowolnych obiektów:
> http://taniaklima.pl/files/atest_gwc.jpg


A wikipedia mówi:
Polimer ten jest stosowany w różnych gałęziach gospodarki:
- w medycynie: dreny, sondy, cewniki, strzykawki[2]

----------


## abes99

No dobra, a gdybym zamiast ok. 50m fi200 pod budynkiem zrobił tylko 20m (2 nitki rozsunięte jakieś 2-3m) + jakieś 10m na zewnątrz to ma to jakiś sens? Choć chyba odpuszczę temat - może faktycznie zyski nie są na tyle duże, żeby przy rekuperacji brać się za GWC. I tak będę musiał ogrzewać powietrze wwiewane do budynku...

----------


## Barth3z

> No dobra, a gdybym zamiast ok. 50m fi200 pod budynkiem zrobił tylko 20m (2 nitki rozsunięte jakieś 2-3m) + jakieś 10m na zewnątrz to ma to jakiś sens? Choć chyba odpuszczę temat - może faktycznie zyski nie są na tyle duże, żeby przy rekuperacji brać się za GWC. I tak będę musiał ogrzewać powietrze wwiewane do budynku...


Ja bym robił.
Pod domem zrób jedną nitkę fi200, a te 10m poza budynkiem zrób z dwóch rur fi160 w układzie Tichelmanna - wystarczy jeden wykop o szerokości 1m.

----------


## chemical

abes99 musisz sobie sam odpowiedzieć,  ile kasy chcesz przeznaczyć na reku? jakiej klasy - tani / drogi wypasiony. Zrobi Ci ktoś te wykopy po taniości i wypijesz z nim flaszke, sam ułożysz rury czy też wszystko zlecisz ? 

ja bym rur się nie obawiał kanalizacyjnych, bardziej mikrobiologii, która może się zaczaić na łączeniach, czy ktoś to kiedyś rozbierał po latach ?

----------


## Kaizen

> To inaczej, popatrz ile masz PVC w domu,


I Twoim zdaniem pomarańczowa, szara czy zielona rura, teoretycznie każda z PCW ma identyczny skład? To skąd różnica w kolorze i innych cechach?
Sól drogowa niby też sól, ale afera była, że w spożywce była używana. Tak samo z PCW - tak jak nie użyję soli drogowej do schabowego, tak nie odważę się użyć rury kanalizacyjne PVC do wentylacji.




> co mają powiedzieć pracownicy hurtowni (magazynierzy), którzy codziennie po 8h przebywają w towarzystwie tysiąca takich rurek. Nie wspominając o produkcji. Gdyby coś było nie tak, już dawno byłoby o tym głośno.


Teraz? Nic. A jak wyjdzie szkodliwość, to to samo, co ci, którzy pracowali niegdyś z azbestem.

----------


## jasiek71

Ale tu jest bardzo prosta odpowiedź...
Jeżeli masz jakiekolwiek wątpliwości...
NIE RÓB ... :wink:

----------


## Barth3z

> I Twoim zdaniem pomarańczowa, szara czy zielona rura, teoretycznie każda z PCW ma identyczny skład? To skąd różnica w kolorze i innych cechach?


Wg ciebie im bardziej pomarańczowa tym gorsza? Ja bym obstawiał szary kolor  :smile:  A zielona to chyba wersja ekologiczna.  :smile: 




> Teraz? Nic. A jak wyjdzie szkodliwość, to to samo, co ci, którzy pracowali niegdyś z azbestem.


To powiedz tym wszystkim, którzy mają okna PVC i wentylację grawitacyjną, bo przecież całe powietrze, które wlatuje do domu przechodzi przez nieszczelności w ramie z *PVC*!.




> Ale tu jest bardzo prosta odpowiedź...
> Jeżeli masz jakiekolwiek wątpliwości...
> NIE RÓB ...


Myślę, że to wyczerpuje temat  :smile:

----------


## Kaizen

> To powiedz tym wszystkim, którzy mają okna PVC i wentylację grawitacyjną, bo przecież całe powietrze, które wlatuje do domu przechodzi przez nieszczelności w ramie z *PVC*!.


Wytłumacz mi proszę, jak z tego wywnioskowałeś, że mam coś przeciw PVC?



> Za to dla mnie podstawowy minus, to koszt wykonania na materiałach z atestami. A bałbym się oddychać powietrzem przepchanym  przez rury kanalizacyjne.

----------


## Barth3z

> Wytłumacz mi proszę, jak z tego wywnioskowałeś, że mam coś przeciw PVC?


Rury kanalizacyjne są kilka razy tańsze od tych z atestem właśnie dlatego, że nie mają tego atestu. 

To tak jak z XPS'em. Jedynym na rynku, którego producent deklaruje możliwość zastosowania pod płytę fundamentową to BASF. Reszta nie ma takich "atestów" a mimo to ludzie stosują.

Nikogo nie namawiam na tego typu rozwiązania. Jeśli ktoś ma obawy, to albo niech się pobawi w chemika i wystąpi po skład chemiczny i proces produkcji do producenta, albo po prostu niech kupi te certyfikowane.

----------


## Kaizen

> To tak jak z XPS'em. Jedynym na rynku, którego producent deklaruje możliwość zastosowania pod płytę fundamentową to BASF


Chyba nie wiesz, o czym piszesz...
Pewnie masz na myśli Periopor, ale to nie jest XPS.




> Jeśli ktoś ma obawy, to albo niech się pobawi w chemika i wystąpi po skład chemiczny i proces produkcji do producenta, albo po prostu niech kupi te certyfikowane.


No i wtedy robi się taki koszt, że taniej i lepiej zamontować klimę do chłodzenia i grzania, a jak chodzi tylko o ochronę rekuperatora przed szronieniem, to grzałkę. I wychodzi taniej TCO przez wiele lat. A do tego lepiej, bo ciepła i chłodu masz praktycznie ile zechcesz.

----------


## Barth3z

> Chyba nie wiesz, o czym piszesz...
> Pewnie masz na myśli Periopor, ale to nie jest XPS.


Nie. Mam na myśli to co napisałem:
https://www2.basf.de/basf2/img/produ...techniczne.pdf




> No i wtedy robi się taki koszt, że taniej i lepiej zamontować klimę do chłodzenia i grzania, a jak chodzi tylko o ochronę rekuperatora przed szronieniem, to grzałkę. I wychodzi taniej TCO przez wiele lat. A do tego lepiej, bo ciepła i chłodu masz praktycznie ile zechcesz.


Jeśli kolega planuje zakup "półkowego" rekuperatora z nagrzewnią wstępną to zgadzam się, że budowa do niego GWC jest mało sensowna. Natomiast przy budowie własnego reku już można pokusić się o GWC.

----------


## kulibob

Czy reku przyniesie jakieś rzeczywiste oszczędności ?? Czy to tylko dla"komfortu" jak gdzieniegdzie czytam.

----------


## jasiek71

> Czy reku przyniesie jakieś rzeczywiste oszczędności ?? Czy to tylko dla"komfortu" jak gdzieniegdzie czytam.


Ale to bardzo proste do sprawdzenia, wystarczy tylko otworzyć obejście wymiennika i poobserwować zużycie energii na ogrzewanie... :roll eyes:

----------


## chemical

Kaizen, ale przecież podał witek_myslowice atest PZH na GWC, gdzie w skład wchodzi rura PCV !

Poniżej atest PZH na rury i kształki wykonane z PCV-U, sama rura jest OK, jeszcze lepiej jakby była z jakąś warstwą antybakteryjną, bo problemy to może ewentualnie rodzić  połączenie wilgoci, zanieczyszczenia i martwych przestrzeni.


Poza tym atesty PZH nie są obligatoryjne z wyjątkiem zastosowań do dystrybucji wody i jej uzdatniania. 

A może hybryda GWC jak już ? czerpnia, dalej niewielkich rozmiarów żwirowiec (na wyłapanie zanieczyszczeń) a potem GWC rurowe, co myślicie ?

----------


## Kaizen

> Kaizen, ale przecież podał witek_myslowice atest PZH na GWC, gdzie w skład wchodzi rura PCV !


Kanalizacyjna?
Ja się nie czepiam PVC, tylko rur kanalizacyjnych do GWC.
BTW. Co to jest PCV?

----------


## chemical

a się czepiasz  :smile:  przecież widać, że się pomyliłem, miało być PVC-U jak w ateście, poli chlorek winylu

----------


## witek_myslowice

> ...rura jest OK,  jeszcze lepiej jakby była z jakąś warstwą antybakteryjną


Jeżeli powietrze po przejściu przez żwirowy GWC ma znikoma ilość bakterii to po co na powierzchni rur warstwa antybakteryjna?
http://taniaklima.pl/files/18luty06-30.jpg

Mało tego na wlocie do rekuperatora z GWC nie trzeba filtru bo nie ma co filtrować. To dobra wiadomość dla budujących rekuperatory.
http://taniaklima.pl/files/endotoksyny.jpg
http://taniaklima.pl/files/grzyby.jpg
Alergicy mogą przynajmniej w domu "odpocząć"

W Rybniku trwają przygotowania do pomiaru pyłów zawieszonych PM 2,5 i 10 przed i za żwirowym GWC.
Wg mojej oceny - jeżeli radzi sobie z bakteriami to i z pyłami. 




> A może hybryda GWC jak już ? czerpnia, dalej niewielkich rozmiarów żwirowiec (na wyłapanie zanieczyszczeń) a potem GWC rurowe, co myślicie ?


Po co mały GWC kiedy można zbudować w kwadratowym lub prostokątnym wykopie pełnowymiarowy żwirowy GWC ktorego parametry pod każdym względem są lepsze od rurowego.
Jedyna przewaga rurowego jest możliwość jego budowy w miejscach gdzie występuje woda gruntowa na głęb. mniej niż 1,2m

----------


## chemical

heh, po co mały jak można duży  :smile: 
a no po to, że duży GWC żwirowy to DUŻE koszty, duży GWC żwirowy potrzebuje DUŻO miejsca, dlatego zastanwiam się czysto teoretycznie, czy nie lepiej połaczyć obu rozwiązań jak ktoś nie ma dużo miejsca i dużo kasy, a chce oprócz ogrzania wstępnie powietrzna, mieć je i  oczyszczone i spać spokojnie, że w dalszej części GWC już rurowego i dalej w kanałach wentylacyjnych nic się niezalęgnie  :big tongue:

----------


## witek_myslowice

> heh, po co mały jak można duży 
> GWC żwirowy to DUŻE koszty, duży GWC żwirowy potrzebuje DUŻO miejsca


Głównym kosztem budowy żwirowego GWC jest sam żwir - to ok 60-70%
W żwirowni w Raciborzu kosztuje 40zł/tona - przyjmuję 50zł.
GWC na wydajność 400m3/g - przyjmuję z naddatkiem 28ton - naczepa tzw "wanna" - 1400zł. Tak dużo żwiru trzeba jeżeli wokół GWC gruntem rodzimym jest suchy piasek.
Styropian, folia, geowłóknina, kilka mb ruryPCV, łuki PCV 45st. co tu jest drogiego?
Praca koparki wielokrotnie krótsza przy żwirowym niż przy rurowym.
Powierzchnia wykopu ok 10-12m2 i tyle terenu trzeba po zakonczeniu prac rekultywować.
Przy rurowym kilkadziesiąt m2 (kopiemy na głęb >1,5m) - do niego trzeba wejsc żeby ułożyć rury z spadkiem 1-2% dla kondensatu. Kilkadziesiąt m2 rekultywacji - kilka ciężarówek z ziemią/humusem - robocizny już nie licze.
Wykop musi być szeroki (choćby dla bezpieczeństwa) 0,7-1m
Tu jest porównanie rurowego (Rehau) i żwirowego
http://taniaklima.pl/files/16luty06-20.jpg
http://taniaklima.pl/files/17luty06-20.jpg
http://taniaklima.pl/files/a17luty06-20.jpg
Można zrobić porównanie do zwykłego rurowego? Mysle że z żwirowym bedzie bardzo blisko.
Poza tym cena nie jest najważniejsza a to co pisze wyżej czyli zdrowe powietrze w domu.

----------


## TwojPan

> PS. Powietrze z wentylacji wyrzucam na jednostkę zewnętrzną pompy ciepła p-p.


Bartek,mógłbyś zrobić fotkę jak to wygląda?Rura z wyrzutni centrali jest schowana w elewacji?Nie wyobrażam sobie takiego "wydechu" poprowadzonego jakąkolwiek rurą po elewacji...Bo przecież wylot musi być dosyć wysoko  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam i dziękuję.

----------


## TwojPan

> Jeśli kolega planuje zakup "półkowego" rekuperatora z nagrzewnią wstępną to zgadzam się, że budowa do niego GWC jest mało sensowna. Natomiast przy budowie własnego reku już można pokusić się o GWC.


Mam reku z odzyskiem wilgoci,bez nagrzewnicy (planowane podłączenie GGWC "tymi ręcami"-ale nie teraz).Reku jeszcze nie pracuje.Czy ktoś może podać wiarygodną informację,jak często i przy jakiej temp.zewnętrznej taki rekuperator się zatrzyma na czas odszronienia?Czy jest to aż taki problem,że zostanę bez "świeżego powietrza" przez ten czas?
Dziękuję.

----------


## hektor80

> Mam reku z odzyskiem wilgoci,bez nagrzewnicy (planowane podłączenie GGWC "tymi ręcami"-ale nie teraz).Reku jeszcze nie pracuje.Czy ktoś może podać wiarygodną informację,jak często i przy jakiej temp.zewnętrznej taki rekuperator się zatrzyma na czas odszronienia?Czy jest to aż taki problem,że zostanę bez "świeżego powietrza" przez ten czas?
> Dziękuję.


Jaki reku?

----------


## TwojPan

Samsung ERV.

----------


## witek_myslowice

> ....przy jakiej temp.zewnętrznej taki rekuperator się zatrzyma na czas odszronienia?


Jeżeli instalację went. zasila GWC to odszranianie nie jest potrzebne. Bo powietrze przy ekstremalnych temp. po przejściu przez GWC w zależności czy to jest grudzień czy koniec lutego ma temperaturę +/- 0C

----------


## TwojPan

Kolego,pytałem co się dzieje bez GWC. Jakie są "braki".Może ta cała dyskusja oparta jest na niczym?Potrzebuję waszego zdania.Znam bowiem ludzi,którzy mają reku 250m3/h ,3-4 osobowa rodzina,dali sobie pokój z zawyżaniem możliwości reku tylko dla kilku imprez w roku.Korzystają z wyliczonej potrzeby 30m3/h i nie umierają.Mało tego.Sprawności reku strzeże [email protected],zwiększając poziom nadmuchu reku (Turbo) jeśli odczyt z Netatmo będzie powyżej wskazań stężenia CO w pokojach gdzie przebywa stacja Netatmo.
Czego więcej Panowie potrzeba?Sprawność reku doprowadzona do perfekcji.Wymiana obliczona na osobę,a kiedy czujniki wskazują potrzebę-zwiększona wymiana.Czego tu więcej potrzeba?
Moje reku ma celulozowy wymiennik i kosztowało 3,6k pln.Jest tej samej firmy co PC P-W.Sterowniki klimatyzacji kanałowej w tym systemie,pozwalają na sterowanie funkcjami reku.Jedna jednostka PC na zewnątrz.Grzanie nadmuch,grzanie nadmuch/podłoga,sama podłoga.Chłodzenie latem.
Do czego tak naprawdę zmierzacie?
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## jasiek71

> Kolego,pytałem co się dzieje bez GWC. Jakie są "braki".Może ta cała dyskusja oparta jest na niczym?Potrzebuję waszego zdania.Znam bowiem ludzi,którzy mają reku 250m3/h ,3-4 osobowa rodzina,dali sobie pokój z zawyżaniem możliwości reku tylko dla kilku imprez w roku.Korzystają z wyliczonej potrzeby 30m3/h i nie umierają.Mało tego.Sprawności reku strzeże [email protected],zwiększając poziom nadmuchu reku (Turbo) jeśli odczyt z Netatmo będzie powyżej wskazań stężenia CO w pokojach gdzie przebywa stacja Netatmo.
> Czego więcej Panowie potrzeba?Sprawność reku doprowadzona do perfekcji.Wymiana obliczona na osobę,a kiedy czujniki wskazują potrzebę-zwiększona wymiana.Czego tu więcej potrzeba?
> Moje reku ma celulozowy wymiennik i kosztowało 3,6k pln.Jest tej samej firmy co PC P-W.Sterowniki klimatyzacji kanałowej w tym systemie,pozwalają na sterowanie funkcjami reku.Jedna jednostka PC na zewnątrz.Grzanie nadmuch,grzanie nadmuch/podłoga,sama podłoga.Chłodzenie latem.
> Do czego tak naprawdę zmierzacie?
> Pozdrawiam.


A do czego ty zmierzasz ...?

----------


## chemical

Podczas odszraniania cały czas jest dostarczane świeże powietrze, tylko w mniejszych ilościach,  reku się nie zatrzymuje.
Nie ma żadnego problemu, problem będzie jak nie będziesz miał prądu przez kilka dni z rzędu.
U mnie odszranianie od -15st., 3 doby się zdarzyło w tym sezonie grzewczym

Za dzień jakieś 2zł max. (10h pracy grzałki 0,5kW x 0,4zł/kWh) niechyby rozmrażało 20 dni w sezonie (nierealnie dużo, IMO 10 nie przekroczy), to za 100lat sama grzałka w systemie antyzamrożeniowym uciągnie 4000zł. Chyba jednak też zrobie to GWC, żeby mieć spokojną starość bo warto  :wiggle:

----------


## Barth3z

> Bartek,mógłbyś zrobić fotkę jak to wygląda?Rura z wyrzutni centrali jest schowana w elewacji?Nie wyobrażam sobie takiego "wydechu" poprowadzonego jakąkolwiek rurą po elewacji...Bo przecież wylot musi być dosyć wysoko 
> Pozdrawiam i dziękuję.


Wyrzut powietrza z wentylacji jak i jedn. zewn. klimy just usytuowana na tylnej ścianie garażu:
 

Instalacja wentylacji jest poprowadzona w podsufitce wiatrołapu oraz częściowo w stropie garażu i jest docieplona na całej drodze, aż do wyrzutni.

----------


## TwojPan

> Wyrzut powietrza z wentylacji jak i jedn. zewn. klimy just usytuowana na tylnej ścianie garażu:
>  
> 
> Instalacja wentylacji jest poprowadzona w podsufitce wiatrołapu oraz częściowo w stropie garażu i jest docieplona na całej drodze, aż do wyrzutni.


OK.
Dzięki.Chciałem "czystą" elewację.Nawet czerpnia i wyrzut mnie wkurzają,choć są na garażowej ścianie -jak i u Ciebie.
Śmiało mógłbym sobie pozwolić na taki "ruch" (przy wymienniku celulozowym,mniej wilgoci dostało by się na PC),choć martwi mnie pora roku jaką jest lato.
Co przy temp w domu 21 deg i na wyrzucie mniej niż na zewnątrz,a trzeba grzać CWU?

----------


## TwojPan

> sama grzałka w systemie antyzamrożeniowym uciągnie 4000zł. Chyba jednak też zrobie to GWC, żeby mieć spokojną starość bo warto


Wiesz co,ja naprawdę jestem laikiem.Może nie rozumiem...Ale powiedz mi,czy rozwiązanie typu GWC -jedynie ze względu na pożądany poziom wilgoci w domu,bo zostawiam kwestie typu odszranianie -jest warte tyle dyskusji i zachodu?
Bartek pisze,że w zimie nie może utrzymać w domu więcej z GWC niż 40 kilka procent.Kurcze,reku z wymiennikiem celulozowym i gotowanie w domu,a nie jedzenie MC Shitu,i mamy ten sam poziom...

----------


## jasiek71

> OK.
> Dzięki.Chciałem "czystą" elewację.Nawet czerpnia i wyrzut mnie wkurzają,choć są na garażowej ścianie -jak i u Ciebie.
> Śmiało mógłbym sobie pozwolić na taki "ruch" (przy wymienniku celulozowym,mniej wilgoci dostało by się na PC),choć martwi mnie pora roku jaką jest lato.
> Co przy temp w domu 21 deg i na wyrzucie mniej niż na zewnątrz,a trzeba grzać CWU?


He he ...
Jakaś skromna kratka czerpni czy wyrzutni jest bee...
Ale takie kuromysło jak jednostka zewnętrzna to już spoko ... :cool:

----------


## TwojPan

> He he ...
> Jakaś skromna kratka czerpni czy wyrzutni jest bee...
> Ale takie kuromysło jak jednostka zewnętrzna to już spoko ...


jasiek....Jednostka PC miała się pojawić na wysokości gruntu.Wiesz,wokół trawy,roślinki  :smile: 
Estetycznie.
Odpowiesz na moje pytanie?
Proszę.

----------


## TwojPan

> Chyba jednak też zrobie to GWC, żeby mieć spokojną starość bo warto


A ja nie .To tylko dyskusyjna forumowa ściema.Ważenie każdego kWh,a potem wiatrak,pompka (przy GGWC) -to i tak wirnik na liczniku energii.

----------


## jasiek71

> jasiek....Jednostka PC miała się pojawić na wysokości gruntu.Wiesz,wokół trawy,roślinki 
> Estetycznie.
> Odpowiesz na moje pytanie?
> Proszę.


Jakie pytanie...?

----------


## TwojPan

> Jakie pytanie...?


Wiesz co,ja naprawdę jestem laikiem.Może nie rozumiem...Ale powiedz mi,czy rozwiązanie typu GWC -jedynie ze względu na pożądany poziom wilgoci w domu,bo zostawiam kwestie typu odszranianie -jest warte tyle dyskusji i zachodu?
Bartek pisze,że w zimie nie może utrzymać w domu więcej z GWC niż 40 kilka procent.Kurcze,reku z wymiennikiem celulozowym i gotowanie w domu,a nie jedzenie MC Shitu,i mamy ten sam poziom...

----------


## TwojPan

> A do czego ty zmierzasz ...?


Zmierzam do maxymalnego uproszczenia sobie  życia potencjalnego inwestora,który niewiele może zdziałać przy budowie domu i jego najważniejszych funkcjach życiowych  :smile:

----------


## jasiek71

> Wiesz co,ja naprawdę jestem laikiem.Może nie rozumiem...Ale powiedz mi,czy rozwiązanie typu GWC -jedynie ze względu na pożądany poziom wilgoci w domu,bo zostawiam kwestie typu odszranianie -jest warte tyle dyskusji i zachodu?
> Bartek pisze,że w zimie nie może utrzymać w domu więcej z GWC niż 40 kilka procent.Kurcze,reku z wymiennikiem celulozowym i gotowanie w domu,a nie jedzenie MC Shitu,i mamy ten sam poziom...


Przy wymienniku celulozowym to olej GWC ...
Aby mieć w domu przynajmniej jako taką wilgotność to trzeba w nim mieszkać a nie tylko nocować ... :smile:

----------


## TwojPan

> Przy wymienniku celulozowym to olej GWC ...
> Aby mieć w domu przynajmniej jako taką wilgotność to trzeba w nim mieszkać a nie tylko nocować ...


Jasiek,Ty,Bartek i kilku kolegów,tworzycie to forum.Zawdzięczam wiele i chylę czoła.
Chyba ze 4 firmy (oprócz firmy projektującej dom) wykonały projekt WM.
Ku przestrodze dla innych napiszę,że rozbieżności były od projektowanej jednostki 500m3/h do 250m3/h.
Wybrałem 230m3/h,choć  i tak nie umrę pewnie  :smile: 
Temat sławetnego "przewentylowania" i zakupu dla "niego" większej jednostki-porzuciłem,bo nawet jako laik wydało mi się to zbędne na 2-3 większe zgromadzenia cielesne w roku.
Kupiłem reku za 3,6k pln,z odzyskiem wilgoci,funkcją okapu kuchennego -która pęknie zagra kiedy poziom CO2 wyskoczy poza poziom.
W reszcie całego mojego bytu w tym domu,reku zapracuje na minimalnej wymianie.I o to chyba chodzi.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## _John

> PS. Powietrze z wentylacji wyrzucam na jednostkę zewnętrzną pompy ciepła p-p.


W ten sposób tylko pogorszysz sprawność tej klimy w temperaturach ujemnych.
Będzie non stop zalodzona.

Pomijam taką błahostkę jak zarżnięcie sprężarki, ponieważ ciepły wyrzut będzie przekłamywał temperaturę na czujniku i nie będzie grzało karteru sprężarki.

----------


## hektor80

> Jasiek,Ty,Bartek i kilku kolegów,tworzycie to forum.Zawdzięczam wiele i chylę czoła.
> Chyba ze 4 firmy (oprócz firmy projektującej dom) wykonały projekt WM.
> Ku przestrodze dla innych napiszę,że rozbieżności były od projektowanej jednostki 500m3/h do 250m3/h.
> Wybrałem 230m3/h,choć  i tak nie umrę pewnie 
> Temat sławetnego "przewentylowania" i zakupu dla "niego" większej jednostki-porzuciłem,bo nawet jako laik wydało mi się to zbędne na 2-3 większe zgromadzenia cielesne w roku.
> Kupiłem reku za 3,6k pln,z odzyskiem wilgoci,funkcją okapu kuchennego -która pęknie zagra kiedy poziom CO2 wyskoczy poza poziom.
> W reszcie całego mojego bytu w tym domu,reku zapracuje na minimalnej wymianie.I o to chyba chodzi.
> Pozdrawiam.


[edit]
ale ta minimalna wymiana to widzę że jest 180m3/h.... chyba trochę za dużo, ponadto pobór prądu min. to 85W.. również nie powala..

ps. .jaką masz powierzchnie wentylowaną? gdzie go kupiłeś w takiej cenie?

----------


## Barth3z

> W ten sposób tylko pogorszysz sprawność tej klimy w temperaturach ujemnych.


Udowodnij.

Żeby nie ciągnąć tematu od nowa to ustosunkuj się do tych obliczeń:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post7384590




> Będzie non stop zalodzona.


Niekoniecznie.




> Pomijam taką błahostkę jak zarżnięcie sprężarki, ponieważ ciepły wyrzut będzie przekłamywał temperaturę na czujniku i nie będzie grzało karteru sprężarki.


Powietrze z wentylacji pcham na lamele jednostki zewnętrznej. Gdzie jest ulokowany czujnik grzałki karteru ?

----------


## _John

> Udowodnij.
> 
> Żeby nie ciągnąć tematu od nowa to ustosunkuj się do tych obliczeń:
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post7384590
> 
> Niekoniecznie.
> 
> Powietrze z wentylacji pcham na lamele jednostki zewnętrznej. Gdzie jest ulokowany czujnik grzałki karteru ?


Zapominasz o tym, że powietrze wentylacyjne niesie ze sobą wilgoć.
Nie zwróciłeś uwagi ile jest tu na forum problemów z zaciekami i kapiącą wodą z wyrzutni.
Ty chcesz to powietrze puścić na parownik, który zimą ma temperatury ujemne.
Wymiennik ten będzie się non stop szronił.
O ile czujniki zdążą zareagować, będziesz miał permanentny defrost.
Najgorsza możliwość to zalodzenie lokalne (nie całego wymiennika) presostat niskiego ciśnienia tego nie wykryje, a lód zablokuje wentylator.

Czujnik temperatury zewnętrznej masz na lamelach jednostki zewnętrznej.

Wszystko by działało po twojej myśli, gdyby wentylacja nie wyrzucała z domu żadnej wilgoci.

----------


## Barth3z

> Zapominasz o tym, że powietrze wentylacyjne niesie ze sobą wilgoć.


I bardzo dobrze. Im bardziej wilgotne powietrze, tym więcej energii ze sobą niesie.




> Nie zwróciłeś uwagi ile jest tu na forum problemów z zaciekami i kapiącą wodą z wyrzutni.


Nie zauważyłem tego problemu u siebie.




> Ty chcesz to powietrze puścić na parownik, który zimą ma temperatury ujemne.
> Wymiennik ten będzie się non stop szronił.
> O ile czujniki zdążą zareagować, będziesz miał permanentny defrost.


U mnie taki układ działa od listopada i co ciekawe, *ani razu* nie widziałem zaszronionych lameli. Zauważ, że zanim dojdzie do zaszronienia to najpierw dochodzi do kondensacji. Kondensacja pary to proces który produkuje potężne ilości energii, w szczególności, gdy powietrze wyrzucane z wentylacji ma 10oC i 99% wilgotności. Dopiero kolejnym etapem przemiany fazowej jest zamiana wody ze skondensowanej pary w lód, ale to kolejne potężne ilości energii.
Co ciekawe, nawet przy -16oC nie zaobserwowałem szronienia i jak to nazwałeś "permanentnego defrostu".




> Najgorsza możliwość to zalodzenie lokalne (nie całego wymiennika) presostat niskiego ciśnienia tego nie wykryje, a lód zablokuje wentylator.
> 
> Czujnik temperatury zewnętrznej masz na lamelach jednostki zewnętrznej.
> 
> Wszystko by działało po twojej myśli, gdyby wentylacja nie wyrzucała z domu żadnej wilgoci.


Co ciekawe, miałem takie obawy przed takim montażem jednostki zewnętrznej. Jednak po zamontowaniu widzę, że to dość mocno teoretyczne spekulacje. 
A może to dlatego, że moja klima nie pracuję non stop? Możliwe, że nawet nie dochodzi o zamrożenia, ponieważ klima, nawet przy -16oC załączała się dość rzadko?

----------


## TwojPan

> [edit]
> ale ta minimalna wymiana to widzę że jest 180m3/h.... chyba trochę za dużo, ponadto pobór prądu min. to 85W.. również nie powala..
> 
> ps. .jaką masz powierzchnie wentylowaną? gdzie go kupiłeś w takiej cenie?


He he,trochę za dużo.Zdziwiłbyś się jakie czytelnicy tego wątku mają kombajny na 130m2 (to moja pow użytkowa).Nie mniej niż 500m3/h,bo jak mnie poinformowała firma montująca reku,obowiązkowy jest 100% zapas na przewentylowanie  :smile: 
Po lekturze opisu reku,mieli ciągle uśmiech na twarzy,że to zabawka.
 - Współpraca z okapem kuchennym (za pomocą stacji Netatmo (nadmierne stężenie CO2) i Fibaro (dzięki Bartek) można świetnie sterować prędkością wentylatorów)
- W standardzie FILTR KLASY F8! 
- Automatyczna regulacja punktu pracy wentylatorów
opcjonalnie:
MOS-C1 - czujnik CO2
MSD-EAN1 – jonizator S-Plasma ion.
Po montażu,miny mieli już nieco inne.Po wyregulowaniu układu wg.bilansu,gość napomknał,że ciszej pracującego reku przy wydajności 250m3/h (deklarowane jest 260m3/h) nie montował.Nawet Aeris,którego mi polecał,jego zdaniem bardziej hałasuje.
Cena dla każdego (z 5-letnią gwarancją) kto ma wpis w PKD,że jest firmą od np. hydrauliki,dystrybutor Neoklima Kraków.

----------


## TwojPan

> Co ciekawe, miałem takie obawy przed takim montażem jednostki zewnętrznej. Jednak po zamontowaniu widzę, że to dość mocno teoretyczne spekulacje. 
> A może to dlatego, że moja klima nie pracuję non stop? Możliwe, że nawet nie dochodzi o zamrożenia, ponieważ klima, nawet przy -16oC załączała się dość rzadko?


Zaryzykowałbym takie rozwiązani,ale z możliwością (gdyby pojawiły się problemy) zmiany kierunku powietrza z wentylacji np.koniec wydechu zaopatrzony w skrętne kolano.W razie potrzeby kierujemy powietrze poza jednostkę.

----------


## Barth3z

> za pomocą stacji Netatmo (nadmierne stężenie CO2) i Fibaro (dzięki Bartek) można świetnie sterować prędkością wentylatorów)


Takie czujniki CO2 powinny być 2 - salon i sypialnia. W fibaro ustawiasz algorytm, że przekroczenie kórego kolwiek zwiększa prędkość nawiewu.




> Zaryzykowałbym takie rozwiązani,ale z możliwością (gdyby pojawiły się problemy) zmiany kierunku powietrza z wentylacji np.koniec wydechu zaopatrzony w skrętne kolano.W razie potrzeby kierujemy powietrze poza jednostkę.


W twoim przypadku może być tak jak opisuje John. U mnie klima pracuję jedynie jako CO i to w domu dobrze ocieplonym. Dodatkowo przy temperaturach minusowych dogrzewam 2h dziennie podłogę w salonie, co również skutecznie ogranicza czas pracy klimy. No i łazienkę mam ogrzewaną prądem.

----------


## hektor80

> He he,trochę za dużo.Zdziwiłbyś się jakie czytelnicy tego wątku mają kombajny na 130m2 (to moja pow użytkowa).Nie mniej niż 500m3/h,bo jak mnie poinformowała firma montująca reku,obowiązkowy jest 100% zapas na przewentylowanie 
> Po lekturze opisu reku,mieli ciągle uśmiech na twarzy,że to zabawka.
>  - Współpraca z okapem kuchennym (za pomocą stacji Netatmo (nadmierne stężenie CO2) i Fibaro (dzięki Bartek) można świetnie sterować prędkością wentylatorów)
> - W standardzie FILTR KLASY F8! 
> - Automatyczna regulacja punktu pracy wentylatorów
> opcjonalnie:
> MOS-C1 - czujnik CO2
> MSD-EAN1 – jonizator S-Plasma ion.
> Po montażu,miny mieli już nieco inne.Po wyregulowaniu układu wg.bilansu,gość napomknał,że ciszej pracującego reku przy wydajności 250m3/h (deklarowane jest 260m3/h) nie montował.Nawet Aeris,którego mi polecał,jego zdaniem bardziej hałasuje.
> Cena dla każdego (z 5-letnią gwarancją) kto ma wpis w PKD,że jest firmą od np. hydrauliki,dystrybutor Neoklima Kraków.


mógłbyś coś więcej napisać odnośnie temp. nawiewu, sprawności, rzeczywistego poboru prądu itp. w odpowiednim wątku np tu: 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...r-jakiej-firmy
Jestem na etapie zakupu urządzenia i dość mocno ten Samsung mnie zainteresował...
z góry dziękuje

----------


## TwojPan

> Takie czujniki CO2 powinny być 2 - salon i sypialnia. W fibaro ustawiasz algorytm, że przekroczenie kórego kolwiek zwiększa prędkość nawiewu.


Myślę o trzech.Salon,sypialnia dziecka i nasza  :smile: 
Ostatecznie można jeden zabierać na noc z salonu do sypialni.
Bartek,moduł zewnętrzny ma możliwość odczytu poziomu CO2?




> W twoim przypadku może być tak jak opisuje John. U mnie klima pracuję jedynie jako CO i to w domu dobrze ocieplonym. Dodatkowo przy temperaturach minusowych dogrzewam 2h dziennie podłogę w salonie, co również skutecznie ogranicza czas pracy klimy. No i łazienkę mam ogrzewaną prądem.


Zaryzykuję.Musze tylko przemyśleć jak ukryć rurę z wydechu w elewacji na wys.2,5m,aż do jednostki naziemnej.

----------


## TwojPan

> mógłbyś coś więcej napisać odnośnie temp. nawiewu, sprawności, rzeczywistego poboru prądu itp. w odpowiednim wątku np tu: 
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...r-jakiej-firmy
> Jestem na etapie zakupu urządzenia i dość mocno ten Samsung mnie zainteresował...
> z góry dziękuje


Chętnie,jak zamieszkam  :wink:  Założę jakiegoś wall pluga z Fibaro na zasilanie i prześlę ci dokładne dane dot,zużycia energii el.
Przy tych temp na zewnątrz i ok 1-2deg wewnątrz nieogrzewanego budynku,reku odpalam jedynie kiedy na zewnątrz jest plusowa temp.dla przewentylowania budynku-praca z otwartym by passem.Jedyne o czym mogę zapewnić na tę chwile,to bezszmerowa praca  :smile: 
Póki co odsyłam do wątku o tym reku,choć info nie uzyskasz tam zbyt wiele...
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...atory-SAMSUNGA

----------


## _John

> Co ciekawe, miałem takie obawy przed takim montażem jednostki zewnętrznej. Jednak po zamontowaniu widzę, że to dość mocno teoretyczne spekulacje. 
> A może to dlatego, że moja klima nie pracuję non stop? Możliwe, że nawet nie dochodzi o zamrożenia, ponieważ klima, nawet przy -16oC załączała się dość rzadko?


Trzeba było od razu napisać, że ta klima nie pracuje.

Podobne rozwiązanie mam przetestowane ale na pompie P/W, która pracuje cały czas z efektem taki jak opisałem.

----------


## TwojPan

> Podobne rozwiązanie mam przetestowane ale na pompie P/W, która pracuje cały czas z efektem taki jak opisałem.


Zatem nie warto kombinować z wyrzutem z WM na jednostkę zewn,PC P/W?

----------


## byry007

Witam a co sądzicie o wyrzutni żeby skierować ja do kotłowni żeby coś ogrzewało  dodatkowo, w kotłowni mam wentylację grawitacyjną . Zimą bym miał zyski i zapachy ale znów latem nie będzie za gorąco?  Jak mam tam chłodnice od ggwc?

----------


## Liwko

> Witam a co sądzicie o wyrzutni żeby skierować ja do kotłowni żeby coś ogrzewało  dodatkowo, w kotłowni mam wentylację grawitacyjną . Zimą bym miał zyski i zapachy ale znów latem nie będzie za gorąco?  Jak mam tam chłodnice od ggwc?


Do zysków i zapachów dodaj jeszcze sporo wilgoci. Nadal chcesz?

----------


## TwojPan

> W twoim przypadku może być tak jak opisuje John..


Bartek,próbowałbyś na moim miejscu z umieszczeniem jednostki PC przy "wydechu" z WM?
Twoja jednostka naścienna montowana po wykonaniu elewacji,czy przygotowane wcześniej mocowania?Zastanawiam się jak można zamocować taką jednostkę na 30cm styro na ścianie....

----------


## Barth3z

> Bartek,próbowałbyś na moim miejscu z umieszczeniem jednostki PC przy "wydechu" z WM?


Nie wiem ... Jeśli już, to możliwością odsunięcia rury wentylacyjnej od jedn. zewn. klimy. Z tego co pamiętam to qubic ma tak zrealizowanąinstalację - wyrzuca powietrze z wentylacji na PC p-w.




> Twoja jednostka naścienna montowana po wykonaniu elewacji,czy przygotowane wcześniej mocowania?Zastanawiam się jak można zamocować taką jednostkę na 30cm styro na ścianie....


Po. Montowana na 10cm styro, a ściana to BK.
W twoim przypadku jednostka zewnętrzna będzie chyba dwu wentylatorowa, tak ? To nie lepiej postawić ją na ziemi ?

----------


## chemical

Mam montowaną klimę na styro 30cm, wypuściłem 4 pręty gwintowane na etapie murowania, po zrobieniu elewacji, założem po 2 nakrętki skontrowane, a na to wspornik i kolejne nakrętki. Bałem się, że będą deformacje albo pęknięcia, ale nic takiego się nie dzieje. Klima oczywiście na podkładkach gumowych antywibracyjnych.

TwójPan, pisałeś, że nie lubisz jak coś szpeci ścianę.  Jakbym teraz robił, to wsadził bym  ją 1,5m dalej i 1m wyżej do kapliczki nad wejściem,  kapliczka teraz zabudowana blachą od przodu. Zrobił był z frontu taką ażurową ładną i przewiewną atrapę. Dostęp do klimy, mógłybyć z zewnątrz i z poddasza w moim przypadku. Nie wiem jakie masz mozliwości, ale może to by było dobre rozwiązanie, albo coś w ten deseń...

----------


## TwojPan

> Nie wiem ... Jeśli już, to możliwością odsunięcia rury wentylacyjnej od jedn. zewn. klimy. Z tego co pamiętam to qubic ma tak zrealizowanąinstalację - wyrzuca powietrze z wentylacji na PC p-w.


Dziękuję.Postaram się go namierzyć i porozmawiać.




> Po. Montowana na 10cm styro, a ściana to BK.
> W twoim przypadku jednostka zewnętrzna będzie chyba dwu wentylatorowa, tak ? To nie lepiej postawić ją na ziemi ?


Jednostka będzie jednowentylatorowa (to PC 8kW).Więc nie ma problemu,nie jest ciężka.Na ziemi...tak własnie miałem zamiar to uczynić,tylko zamieszałeś mi w głowie -nieco  :smile:  
Jeśli jednak ma to zrobić "dobra robotę"-można zaryzykować,wentyl wywiewny będzie po częściowym odzyskaniu wilgoci.Bartek,reku pracowało po zarzuceniu tynków wap-cem w domu przez kilka dni.Na płytach MFP od góry osadzała się wilgoć,na skutek różnicy temp (reku odpaliłem 5 dni po tynkach)a z wydechu ani jedna kropla wody się nie wydostała.Może to na skutek małej różnicy temp. wew/zewn ,ale wilgoć z płyt pod dachem znikała aż miło.
Nie wiem co będzie,kiedy zacznę grzać obiekt.Jestem ciekaw,ile wilgoci będzie w stanie odessać reku,ten celulozowy wymiennik musi mieć jakieś granice odzysku wilgoci-resztę wyrzuci.Ile jej będzie na starcie,a ile w normalnym użytkowaniu domu...Mogę tylko się domyślać.

----------


## TwojPan

> Mam montowaną klimę na styro 30cm, wypuściłem 4 pręty gwintowane na etapie murowania, po zrobieniu elewacji, założem po 2 nakrętki skontrowane, a na to wspornik i kolejne nakrętki. Bałem się, że będą deformacje albo pęknięcia, ale nic takiego się nie dzieje. Klima oczywiście na podkładkach gumowych antywibracyjnych.
> 
> TwójPan, pisałeś, że nie lubisz jak coś szpeci ścianę.  Jakbym teraz robił, to wsadził bym  ją 1,5m dalej i 1m wyżej do kapliczki nad wejściem,  kapliczka teraz zabudowana blachą od przodu. Zrobił był z frontu taką ażurową ładną i przewiewną atrapę. Dostęp do klimy, mógłybyć z zewnątrz i z poddasza w moim przypadku. Nie wiem jakie masz mozliwości, ale może to by było dobre rozwiązanie, albo coś w ten deseń...


Dom ma być w systemowym klinkierze Infatec,to płytki grubości ok 14mm,na systemowym styro 10cm.Obecnie wykleiłem dom 20cm styro (to grafit tylko z okleiną 5mm biała).Nie chciałbym robić sobie na tej ładnej ścianie jednostki PC,ale jak ma to przynieść uzyski-czemu nie.Martwi mnie jedak to,że nie będę miał kontroli w razie problemów z nadmiernym oblodzeniem.I pozostaje problem lata.Czy chłodniejsze powietrze z wyrzutni,nie zmniejszy COP pompy?

----------


## chemical

Wygląda jakby to było od strony tarasu, jak tak to może przeszkadzać w lecie :/ , ważne też aby nie było blisko sypialni.
Jak będziesz miał na ścianach 30cm styro, to nie stresuj się, klima pochodzi max kilka dni w trybie chłodzenia.

----------


## Barth3z

> Nie wiem co będzie,kiedy zacznę grzać obiekt.Jestem ciekaw,ile wilgoci będzie w stanie odessać reku,ten celulozowy wymiennik musi mieć jakieś granice odzysku wilgoci-resztę wyrzuci.Ile jej będzie na starcie,a ile w normalnym użytkowaniu domu...Mogę tylko się domyślać.


Nie wiem jak to bedzie u ciebie działało, bo nie bedziesz wyrzucał aż tak wilgotnego powietrza jak u mnie. Może nie będzie permanentnego defrostu jak to opisuje john. Na twoim miejscu zabezpieczyłbym możliwość przestawienia jednostki, jeśli nie będzie pracowała jak powinna.




> Nie chciałbym robić sobie na tej ładnej ścianie jednostki PC,ale jak ma to przynieść uzyski-czemu nie.Martwi mnie jednak to,że nie będę miał kontroli w razie problemów z nadmiernym oblodzeniem.I pozostaje problem lata.Czy chłodniejsze powietrze z wyrzutni,nie zmniejszy COP pompy?


Obwiałbym się raczej przegrzania jednostki niż zbyt chłodnego powietrza. Sprawdź w karcie katalogowej do jakich temperatur zewnętrznych potrafi chłodzić. Jeśli jest to strona południowa, to będziesz miał problem. Chłodzenie powietrzem wentylacyjnym będzie wówczas na plus.

----------


## TwojPan

> Wygląda jakby to było od strony tarasu, jak tak to może przeszkadzać w lecie :/ , ważne też aby nie było blisko sypialni.
> Jak będziesz miał na ścianach 30cm styro, to nie stresuj się, klima pochodzi max kilka dni w trybie chłodzenia.


Tam nie ma tarasu,to ściana garażowa ,2-3m i płot będzie  :smile:  
U mnie popracuje PC Samsung TDM. Chłodzenie/grzanie nadmuchowe+wodna podłogówka.Długo nie długo,ale chłodząc czy grzejąc wodę,trochę popracuje...

----------


## TwojPan

> Obwiałbym się raczej przegrzania jednostki niż zbyt chłodnego powietrza. Sprawdź w karcie katalogowej do jakich temperatur zewnętrznych potrafi chłodzić. Jeśli jest to strona południowa, to będziesz miał problem. Chłodzenie powietrzem wentylacyjnym będzie wówczas na plus.


Racja,chłodne powietrze będzie tylko na plus.Temperatura pracy do +46deg-więc nawet na zachodniej ścianie,gdzie ew trafi ,sobie poradzi.
Umówiłem się na telefon z qubicem. Zobaczymy co powie.

----------


## chemical

> Tam nie ma tarasu,to ściana garażowa ,2-3m i płot będzie  
> U mnie popracuje PC Samsung TDM. Chłodzenie/grzanie nadmuchowe+wodna podłogówka.Długo nie długo,ale chłodząc czy grzejąc wodę,trochę popracuje...


No to super, to się nie przejmuj, ale lepiej chyba dać na ziemię w takim razie na jakimś podwyższeniu.

Napisz coś więcej o tym samsungu TDM, ciekawa jednostka - jeśli możesz zdradź koszty.
Frapol robi reku z pompą ciepła (do cwu), ale słyszałem, że cena kosmos.

----------


## jerzyka51

Witam
Nadszedł czas, by zdecydować się jak zbudować żwirowca. Po przemyśleniu tego co napisaliście ,zdecydowałem się na grzebieniowy. Mam jeszcze trochę wątpliwości ,gdzie i jak głęboko go zrobić.
  Mogę żwirowca  zrobić ,ok 4 m od domu .Mam tu wodę na głębokości ok 2,5 m .Poziom tej wody jest w zasadzie stały /kilka metrów dalej mam staw ,który ładnie utrzymuje ten poziom. Jet on w zasadzie stały przez cały rok. Latem obniża się o 10-15 cm. Tu oczekuje od was podpowiedzi, jak wysoko nad tym poziomem wody byłoby najlepiej ułożyć żwir.
      Drugi wariant to żwirowiec posadowić kilka metrów dalej ,gdzie jeszcze dochodzi mi ok 1,5 m wysokości od poziomu wody. Tam mógłbym tego żwirowca ,zakopać głęboko. 
W jednym i drugim przypadku mam pod cienką warstwa słabej "ziemi' czysty piach.
       U mnie w okolicznych żwirowniach nie ma niestety żwiru o granulacji 32-60 .Mogę mieć ten o granulacji 16-32 ,ale to chyba za mały. Barth3z napisał ,że ma trochę większy ,ale teraz by dał żwir o  jeszcze większej średnicy,ze względu na opory przepływu. W grzebieniowcu,reklamowanym dają warstwę 20 cm żwiru. Czy opór tej frakcji 16-32 byłby znacząco większy ,czy może dać warstwę 30 cm żwiru by zwiększyć pole przepływu?
  Następna sprawa ,patrząc na zdjęcia żwirowców grzebieniowych ,widać ,że styropian układają znacznie szerzej niż 1m do żwiru. Jest to sensowne. Z tego co pisał Adam tylko ok 0,5 m gruntu bierze udział w wymianie ciepła. Jak dam izolacje szerzej o 1 m to wystarczy?
 Miłego dnia J.Korona

----------


## adam_mk

Nie dasz styropianu to też zadziała.
Może nieco gorzej...
Pomyśl o ile % zysku tu chcesz w ten sposób powalczyć.

O oporach pisałem, liczyłem je...
Sporo zależą od kształtu złoża.
Rób tak jak lubisz i aby było dobrze.

Adam M.

----------


## Barth3z

> Witam
> Nadszedł czas, by zdecydować się jak zbudować żwirowca. Po przemyśleniu tego co napisaliście ,zdecydowałem się na grzebieniowy. Mam jeszcze trochę wątpliwości ,gdzie i jak głęboko go zrobić.
>   Mogę żwirowca  zrobić ,ok 4 m od domu .Mam tu wodę na głębokości ok 2,5 m .Poziom tej wody jest w zasadzie stały /kilka metrów dalej mam staw ,który ładnie utrzymuje ten poziom. Jet on w zasadzie stały przez cały rok. Latem obniża się o 10-15 cm. Tu oczekuje od was podpowiedzi, jak wysoko nad tym poziomem wody byłoby najlepiej ułożyć żwir.
>       Drugi wariant to żwirowiec posadowić kilka metrów dalej ,gdzie jeszcze dochodzi mi ok 1,5 m wysokości od poziomu wody. Tam mógłbym tego żwirowca ,zakopać głęboko.


Proponuję drugi wariant, bo żwirowiec będzie wyciągał lepsze temperatury, a duża wilgotność powietrza i tak będzie.




> W jednym i drugim przypadku mam pod cienką warstwa słabej "ziemi' czysty piach.
>        U mnie w okolicznych żwirowniach nie ma niestety żwiru o granulacji 32-60 .Mogę mieć ten o granulacji 16-32 ,ale to chyba za mały. Barth3z napisał ,że ma trochę większy ,ale teraz by dał żwir o  jeszcze większej średnicy,ze względu na opory przepływu. W grzebieniowcu,reklamowanym dają warstwę 20 cm żwiru. Czy opór tej frakcji 16-32 byłby znacząco większy ,czy może dać warstwę 30 cm żwiru by zwiększyć pole przepływu?


A 40-80 nie mają ?
U siebie dałem częściowo 40-80 (zaraz przy rurach z dziurami), a dalej 20-40 i dalej uważam, że lepiej dać ten większy. Nie wiem jednak jak to będzie działać w typowym grzebieniowcu. Możliwe, że wystarczy. Jaki planujesz reku ? Jakie wentylatory ?

I czy planujesz tzw. "rozbiegówkę" ?




> Następna sprawa ,patrząc na zdjęcia żwirowców grzebieniowych ,widać ,że styropian układają znacznie szerzej niż 1m do żwiru. Jest to sensowne. Z tego co pisał Adam *tylko ok 0,5 m gruntu bierze udział w wymianie ciepła*. Jak dam izolacje szerzej o 1 m to wystarczy?


Bierze więcej ... ale sądzę, że lepiej zakopać takiego żwirowca głębiej niż dorzucać styropianu.

----------


## adam_mk

"Bierze więcej ... "

Jak "daleko" od złoża masz "ostatni" termometr?
Ja mam na metr w bok (są co 10cm. - 10 sztuk)
Co pokazuje?

Adam M.

----------


## Barth3z

> "Bierze więcej ... "
> 
> Jak "daleko" od złoża masz "ostatni" termometr?
> Ja mam na metr w bok (są co 10cm. - 10 sztuk)
> Co pokazuje?
> 
> Adam M.


Jak podłącze to powiem. 
Ogólnie połowę gruntu pod domem mam wychłodzone do 5oC ...

----------


## abes99

Czego używacie i w jakim zakresie (tylko odczyt, czy też monitoring) do pomiaru temperatury? Są jakieś fajne gotowe zestawy mierzące temperaturę i ew. wilgotność?

----------


## Barth3z

> Czego używacie i w jakim zakresie (tylko odczyt, czy też monitoring) do pomiaru temperatury? Są jakieś fajne gotowe zestawy mierzące temperaturę i ew. wilgotność?


np. Lan kontroler.

----------


## adam_mk

DS18B20 interfejs i komputer z programem.

Adam M.

----------


## jerzyka51

> Proponuję drugi wariant, bo żwirowiec będzie wyciągał lepsze temperatury, a duża wilgotność powietrza i tak będzie.
> 
> 
> 
> A 40-80 nie mają ?
> U siebie dałem częściowo 40-80 (zaraz przy rurach z dziurami), a dalej 20-40 i dalej uważam, że lepiej dać ten większy. Nie wiem jednak jak to będzie działać w typowym grzebieniowcu. Możliwe, że wystarczy. Jaki planujesz reku ? Jakie wentylatory ?
> 
> I czy planujesz tzw. "rozbiegówkę" ?
> 
> ...


Witam
Niestety nie ma większej frakcji kamieni w bliskiej okolicy. Mogę mieć 16-32 ,lub całkiem duże ,reszta po odebraniu mniejszych frakcji. To mogę mieć od kolegi ,z którym razem studiowaliśmy. W innych pobliskich żwirowniach to samo. Musze jeszcze popytać w betoniarniach ,ale chyba i oni nie używają do robienia betonu większych kamieni . Teraz jeszcze pomyślałem ,żeby popytać w wodociągach.
Rozbiegówki nie robię .I tak mszę jeszcze kupić kilka metrów rury 250, a w wariancie 2 dodatkowo min 10 mb..Ja nie jestem w stanie zrobić takiego żwirowca w waszych cenach .Na granicy wszystko jest 2 * droższe , a koparki i długich rur nie kupię w internecie.
 Ciągle pozostaje pytanie ,jak wysoko ,nad praktycznie stałym poziomem wody gruntowej dać warstwę kamieni.
 Rekuperator mam już dawno zrobiony /4 lata / według opisu Adama . Osobno pudło z wentylatorami i filtrami .Wymiennik ciepła to duża rzecz ,120*30 *40 cm ,tez projekt Adama. Wtedy nie było jeszcze możliwości kupna gotowych wymienników ,chciałem coś robić czekając na warunki zabudowy / ponad 2 lata/. Wentylatory,też pomógł mi kupić Adam ,mam wentylatory firmy ebm R3G 220 Ad11-02 .Mogą być sterowane napięciem 0-10 V .Właśnie ocieplam  rekuperator czarnym kauczukiem 19 .[. Rekuperator będzie stał na strychu z buforami i odkurzaczem centralnym.
 Jeszcze jedno pytanie , z czego zrobiliście czerpnie. Te ładne z nierdzewki kosztują majątek.
Miłego wieczoru J.Korona

----------


## witek_myslowice

> Witam
> Niestety nie ma większej frakcji kamieni w bliskiej okolicy. Mogę mieć 16-32 ,lub całkiem duże ,reszta po odebraniu mniejszych frakcji. ..........
> Miłego wieczoru J.Korona


Żwir o granulacji 16-32mm jest bardzo dobry. Jednak pod warunkiem że szybkość przepływu powietrza przez złoże nie powinna przekroczyć 0,1m/s i  nie może była zbyt długa. Powietrze "sączy" się wolno, nie ma turbulencji i ma czas żeby osiągnąć założone parametry. Żeby to osiągnąć nie sa potrzebne tzw rozbiegówki - nie trzeba podrażać inwestycji
Jeżeli to będzie zachowane to żwirowy GWC o wydajności 400m3/h (do klimatyzacji) ma opory ok 120Pa. Zimą do wentylacji z tego samego GWC przy wydajności 200m3/h opór spada do ok 60Pa. W nie dużych domach te 200m3/h jest to wydajność bliska maksymalnej rekuperatora.
Jak pogodzić małą wydajność rekuratora do wentylacji zimą do dużej potrzebnej w okresie lata np 400m3/h (klimatyzacja) jest pokazane na schemacie.

----------


## abes99

Pytanie do posiadaczy rurowców z PVC kanalizacyjnego - uszczelnialiście jakoś dodatkowo połączenia z zewnątrz? Gdzieś mi się obiły o oczy uszczelnienia termokurczliwe, ale drogie to to (chyba, że  tanich nie znalazłem). Jakieś inne rozwiązanie (taśma klejąca)?

----------


## karolek75

Uszczelnialem  - bo mam gline z wodami na ok 2m - opaski termo z klejem z firmy Radpol.

----------


## abes99

> Uszczelnialem  - bo mam gline z wodami na ok 2m - opaski termo z klejem z firmy Radpol.


Dzięki za info  :wink: . To była może taka - RDK 225/90 (dla fi200 będzie chyba ok)? Jak długie pasy stosowałeś? Bo nie mam bladego pojęcia, czy zakładać 10cm na połączenie, czy 50cm  :wink: . Na łączeniu kolanek pewnie też uszczelniałeś (planuję po 2x45st.)?

Też mam glinę, tylko na razie wody jeszcze nie odkryłem  :wink: . Aż się zdziwiłem, że tak sucho mam pod chałupą (remontuję stary dom)...

----------


## karolek75

Robilem 10-15 cm.

----------


## Fleszu1

Zapodaję moje wstępne plany odnoście systemu wentylacji w domu który niedługo zaczynam budować. Prośba o komentarze osób które już podobnego systemu użytkują jakie osiagają efekty.

-Dom 140m2 (parter + poddasze użytkowe),łączna kubatura pomieszczeń wentylowanych około 490m3
-Sciany z BK 24 + 15 styro grafit
-WM + rekuperator  (odpowiednio dobrany by obsłużył kubaturę i GWC)
-GWC rurowy 2x rura fi160 lub 1x fi200 długość wstępnie planowana około 45-50m ale nie poparta obliczeniami jeszcze. Grunt to ciężka, twarda glina.
-dodatkowo chciałbym zrobić bypass GWC i w pewnych warunkach czerpać powietrze z czerpni w ścianie.

Jaki rekuperator wstępnie pasowałby do takiego systemu? Czy warto bawić się w budowanie reku samemu, ewentualnie zlecenie komuś kto już taki zbudował?

Dodam jeszcze parę informacji. Bak dużych przeszkleń na południe, są spore okna tarasowe w stronę zachodnią. Dom z okapami. Okna dachowe 4 szt, 2 zachód, 2 wschód.

----------


## CodeSnipper

U mnie przez całą zimę dmucha +7 stopni, niezależnie od tego czy jest +5 czy -25 na zewnątrz. Musiałem mocno przymknąć żaluzję na kratce, bo inaczej szło lepiej niż z wentylatora latem.

Rury kup lite, łączenia uszczelnij termokurczliwą uszczelką. W glinie lubi stać woda, jak ją poruszasz, wody będzie tam więcej, więc szczelność to podstawa. Nie dopatrzyłem tego i trzeba było kopać drugi raz. Mam glinę a na 1,5m skały ilaste.

----------


## Fleszu1

Dzięki za rady. Szczelność oczywiście bezwzględnie. A o jakiej kratce i żaluzji mówisz?

----------


## CodeSnipper

Kratkę mam w podłodze w salonie, taka jak do rozprowadzania ciepła w kominkach, z żaluzją.

----------


## Fleszu1

i z tej kratki dmucha Ci 7 st ? masz rekuperator? czy te 7 st jest na wlocie do reku?

----------


## CodeSnipper

Te 7 stopni jest po 50 metrach rury. Nie stać mnie na rekuperator na razie.

----------


## Fleszu1

Aha, wszystko jasne. A testowałeś to już w upały?
Na jakim etapie budowy robiłeś ten GWC? Przepust do budynku musi być pewnie pod ławami, więc robiłeś go jeszcze na etapie wykopu pod fundament czy kopałes później pod fundamentem?

----------


## CodeSnipper

W upały dmucha koło 15*C, domu nie schłodzi, ale nagrzewa się przez to wolniej. Miarodajne testy będą dopiero w tym roku, jak założę żagiel nad tarasem, bo odbijało mi dużo ciepła od tarasu przez duże okna.

Sam GWC można kopać później, przejście pod fundamentami od razu, przed zalaniem ław.

----------


## zarzar

Witam,

Mam ogólne pytanie dotyczące GWC:
Czy są jakieś ograniczenia dotyczące rodzaju gruntu w wykonaniu GWC? 
Aktualnie szukam firmy, która zaprojektuje i wykona WM z rekuperacją. Od przedstawiciela jednej z nich usłyszałem, że na gruncie, który mam na działce, nie opłaca się wykonywać GWC - niezależnie od jego rodzaju...

----------


## adam_mk

Rozumiem.
Kupiłeś działkę na Saharze...
Po co?
Tanio było?

Adam M.

----------


## Barth3z

> Mam ogólne pytanie dotyczące GWC:
> Czy są jakieś ograniczenia dotyczące rodzaju gruntu w wykonaniu GWC?


Nie.




> Aktualnie szukam firmy, która zaprojektuje i wykona WM z rekuperacją. Od przedstawiciela jednej z nich usłyszałem, że na gruncie, który mam na działce, nie opłaca się wykonywać GWC - niezależnie od jego rodzaju...


No i ?

----------


## witek_myslowice

> Witam,
> 
> Mam ogólne pytanie dotyczące GWC:
> Czy są jakieś ograniczenia dotyczące rodzaju gruntu w wykonaniu GWC?


Dla wykonania żwirowego GWC potrzebny jest tzw grunt rodzimy w każdej odmianie tzw mineralnej:
http://taniaklima.pl/files/podzial_g..._rodzimych.gif

----------


## zarzar

> Nie.
> 
> 
> 
> No i ?


No i... te dwa zdania cytowane przez Ciebie informują o okolicznościach, kontekście, czynniku jaki miał wpływ na postawienie pytania. Mam w zwyczaju zadawać pytania "nie z du.y"...

PS Dzięki za odpowiedź na pytanie

----------


## zarzar

adam_mk 

Rozglądałem się za działką w okolicach Merzougi  :wink:  Ale ostatecznie padło na działkę pod Łodzią.
Domyślam się, że Twoje pytania to czysta ironia względem przedstawiciela firmy, o którym wspomniałem?

----------


## zarzar

> Dla wykonania żwirowego GWC potrzebny jest tzw grunt rodzimy w każdej odmianie tzw mineralnej:
> http://taniaklima.pl/files/podzial_g..._rodzimych.gif


Dzięki za odpowiedź i za link z grafiką, gdzie z kolei dopatrzyłem się linka do ciekawej strony.

----------


## Barth3z

> No i... te dwa zdania cytowane przez Ciebie informują o okolicznościach, kontekście, czynniku jaki miał wpływ na postawienie pytania. Mam w zwyczaju zadawać pytania "nie z du.y"...
> 
> PS Dzięki za odpowiedź na pytanie


Nie bardzo wiem co mam ci odpisać na stwierdzenie przedstawiciela, że _"nie opłaca się na twoim gruncie wykonać GWC"_. Możliwe, że ma racje, ale jak mam to skomentować, skoro nie podałeś cen, oczekiwań itp. 
Zadaj pytanie "nie z du.y", wówczas będzie można coś sensownego odpowiedzieć.

----------


## zarzar

> Nie bardzo wiem co mam ci odpisać na stwierdzenie przedstawiciela, że _"nie opłaca się na twoim gruncie wykonać GWC"_. Możliwe, że ma racje, ale jak mam to skomentować, skoro nie podałeś cen, oczekiwań itp. 
> Zadaj pytanie "nie z du.y", wówczas będzie można coś sensownego odpowiedzieć.


Ów przedstawiciel powiedział mniej więcej tak: "nie opłaca się na Pana gruncie wykonywać GWC (w żadnej postaci) gdyż nie widać  wód gruntowych... one są nośnikiem energii". Poniżej link do badania omawianego gruntu, gdzie w punkcie 4.2 można przeczytać "W trakcie wykonywania prac wiertniczych w obrębie terenu badań, do głębokości 4,5 m, nie stwierdzono występowania wód podziemnych".
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0Bz...ktVTVItMzQ4MHc

----------


## Barth3z

> Ów przedstawiciel powiedział mniej więcej tak: "nie opłaca się na Pana gruncie wykonywać GWC (w żadnej postaci) gdyż nie widać  wód gruntowych... one są nośnikiem energii". Poniżej link do badania omawianego gruntu, gdzie w punkcie 4.2 można przeczytać "W trakcie wykonywania prac wiertniczych w obrębie terenu badań, do głębokości 4,5 m, nie stwierdzono występowania wód podziemnych".
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0Bz...ktVTVItMzQ4MHc


Wszystko kwestia ceny i oczekiwań. GWC nawet na piaskach działa (u mnie). 
Jeśli u ciebie GWC ma wykonać firma i ten GWC ma współpracować z jakimś "półkowym" rekuperatorem, to nie ma takiego gruntu na świecie, na którym opłacałoby ci się wykonać GWC.

----------


## adam_mk

Sama prawda.
A ten przedstawiciel to powinien coś poczytać o wilgoci gruntu, wodach opadowych i roztopowych.
Chyba, ze pod Łodzią opadowych i roztopowych nie ma to i wilgoć mizerna.
Mnie się jednak wydaje, że są.

"Domyślam się, że Twoje pytania to czysta ironia względem przedstawiciela firmy, o którym wspomniałem? "
90% tak ale 10% nie.
Bo?
Pytano już mnie o GWC. Jak go zrobić na pustyni pod zwrotnikiem.
Polonus pytał, co tam mieszka.
 :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## zarzar

> Wszystko kwestia ceny i oczekiwań. GWC nawet na piaskach działa (u mnie). 
> Jeśli u ciebie GWC ma wykonać firma i ten GWC ma współpracować z jakimś "półkowym" rekuperatorem, to nie ma takiego gruntu na świecie, na którym opłacałoby ci się wykonać GWC.


"Półkowym", to znaczy wyższej klasy, z bardzo dobra sprawnością i przy okazji drogim?

----------


## Barth3z

> "Półkowym", to znaczy wyższej klasy, z bardzo dobra sprawnością i przy okazji drogim?


Nie, chodziło mi o jakikolwiek reku "sklepowy", nawet najtańszy, który posiada system antyzamrożeniowy.

----------


## witek_myslowice

> Ów przedstawiciel powiedział mniej więcej tak: "nie opłaca się na Pana gruncie wykonywać GWC (w żadnej postaci) gdyż nie widać  wód gruntowych


Prosze przedstawicielowi wskazać ten link o parametrach z GWC w suchym gruncie piaszczystym - tak pisali Inwestorzy w ankiecie doboru GWC. 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...37#post7396137
U Inwestora z Imielina osobiście byłem i nadzorowałem budowę GWC. Gruntem rodzimym tam jest suchy piasek. Przy takim gruncie objętość żwiru jest wieksza o ok 25-30% i Ten Inwestor ma taki GWC.

----------


## uciu

> U mnie przez całą zimę dmucha +7 stopni, niezależnie od tego czy jest +5 czy -25 na zewnątrz. .


Jakie jakich rur masz to GWC.
U mnie sam piach, reku w planie ok 450-500m3, kubatura domu ok 350m3, 4osoby i chciałem dać ok 40m rur fi160.
WGC zwykły, rurowy

Akurat bede robił wykop by wode i prąd podłączyć wiec od razu chciałem tam rure do wentylacji wrzucic  :Smile:

----------


## Gargi12

> Jakie jakich rur masz to GWC.
> U mnie sam piach, reku w planie ok 450-500m3, kubatura domu ok 350m3, 4osoby i chciałem dać ok 40m rur fi160.
> WGC zwykły, rurowy
> 
> Akurat bede robił wykop by wode i prąd podłączyć wiec od razu chciałem tam rure do wentylacji wrzucic


Też się zastanawiam nad gwc u mnie znowu sama glina garnki można lepić ,poziom wód gruntowych wysoki.Chciałem zakopać 35m rury 160 na głębokości 120/150 cm w lini prostej bez żadnych zawijasòw z wyjściem na poddasze i w ogrodzie i teraz czy jest sens w lini prostej i czy nie za mało metròw tej rury .Dom dla 4 osób wymiana powietrza tak myślę(mogę sie mylić) gdzieś 150 m³/h będzie wystarczająca.Pozdrawiam

----------


## Barth3z

> Też się zastanawiam nad gwc u mnie znowu sama glina garnki można lepić ,poziom wód gruntowych wysoki.Chciałem zakopać 35m rury 160 na głębokości 120/150 cm w lini prostej bez żadnych zawijasòw z wyjściem na poddasze i w ogrodzie i teraz czy jest sens w lini prostej i czy nie za mało metròw tej rury .Dom dla 4 osób wymiana powietrza tak myślę(mogę sie mylić) gdzieś 150 m³/h będzie wystarczająca.Pozdrawiam


Jeśli będziesz już kopał rów na rury do GWC to zamów koparkowego z łychą o szerokości min. 100cm. Dzięki temu, w jednym wykopie będziesz mógł ułożyć dwie linie rur wzdłuż ścian wykopu i połączyć je na wejściu i wyjściu w taki sposób, aby stworzyły układ Tichelmanna.

----------


## Gargi12

> Jeśli będziesz już kopał rów na rury do GWC to zamów koparkowego z łychą o szerokości min. 100cm. Dzięki temu, w jednym wykopie będziesz mógł ułożyć dwie linie rur wzdłuż ścian wykopu i połączyć je na wejściu i wyjściu w taki sposób, aby stworzyły układ Tichelmanna.


Tylko ciekawe czy w zwykłej pomarańczowej rurce kanalizacyjnej po paru latach nie pojawi sie grzyb czy tam jakaś pieśń?

----------


## Barth3z

> Tylko ciekawe czy w zwykłej pomarańczowej rurce kanalizacyjnej po paru latach nie pojawi sie grzyb czy tam jakaś pieśń?


Może się pojawić. Tak jak tutaj:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post7206994

----------


## Gargi12

> Może się pojawić. Tak jak tutaj:
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post7206994


Już nie będę robił :Smile:

----------


## adam_mk

" u mnie znowu sama glina garnki można lepić "

Czemu nie rozważysz glikolowca?

Adam M.

----------


## Gargi12

> " u mnie znowu sama glina garnki można lepić "
> 
> Czemu nie rozważysz glikolowca?
> 
> Adam M.


 Bo nie wiem jak go  zrobić muszę się doszkolić trochę.

----------


## witek_myslowice

> Bo nie wiem jak go  zrobić muszę się doszkolić trochę.


Może żwirowy GWC - w odróżnieniu od rurowego nie wymaga filtru na czerpni. Powietrze na jego wylocie jest wielokrotnie czyściejsze niż na wlocie.
Nie zdążyłem zimą wykonać badań nt pochłaniania przez żwirowy GWC pyłu zawieszonego PM10 i PM2,5 Jeżeli z bakteriami sobie radzi to z pyłem tym bardziej.

----------


## adam_mk

Uszczęśliw go żwirowcem w glinie...

Adam M.

----------


## witek_myslowice

Jeżeli jest to w płaskim terenie to Masz rację. 

Ale płaski żwirowiec (jego dno na głęb. 1m) i gdyby była możliwość drenażu poniżej jego dna to bym się nie wahał.

----------


## adam_mk

No...
Studnia, pompka, odprowadzenie osączu... Cała fabryka.
A on poza rurowca jeszcze nie wyszedł...

Adam M.

----------


## witek_myslowice

Jaka studnia, pompka? 
Żwirowy GWC jest bezobsługowy. Najstarszy 40lat i nic przy nim nie robili i nie robią.
Dno GWC ma być 1m poniżej terenu. Na jego dnie pętla z rury drenarskiej. Jeden koniec tej rury "idzie" w pochyłym terenie poniżej 1m - czyli poniżej dna GWC. Woda jeżeli sie pojawi spłynie grawitacyjnie ta rurą - to tak z grubsza.

----------


## adam_mk

Ja to wiem!
Zawsze da się to tak zrobić?
Nawet na płaskim jak lotnisko i w glinie?

Adam M.

----------


## Gargi12

> Jaka studnia, pompka? 
> Żwirowy GWC jest bezobsługowy. Najstarszy 40lat i nic przy nim nie robili i nie robią.
> Dno GWC ma być 1m poniżej terenu. Na jego dnie pętla z rury drenarskiej. Jeden koniec tej rury "idzie" w pochyłym terenie poniżej 1m - czyli poniżej dna GWC. Woda jeżeli sie pojawi spłynie grawitacyjnie ta rurą - to tak z grubsza.


Ale wyczytałem że wysoką wydajność uzyskuje się gdy po 12 godzinach pracy nastepuje trwajaca 12 godzin przerwa na regeneracje(i co mam wł i wył reku chore) a i drugie  to spore opory przepływu powietrza nawet zalecana jest możliwość dołozenia dodarkowego wentylatora .Tak więc niewiem czy ten żwirowiec jest aż taki super.

----------


## adam_mk

Zostaw żwirowca. Za trudny dla Ciebie.
Poczytaj o glikolowcu, bo na razie bzdury powielasz.

Adam M.

----------


## Gargi12

> Zostaw żwirowca. Za trudny dla Ciebie.
> Poczytaj o glikolowcu, bo na razie bzdury powielasz.
> 
> Adam M.


Skoro ktoś pisze głupoty to tak jest na czym mam sie wzorować? Sam sobie tych błędnych informacji z palca nie wyssałem

----------


## adam_mk

"na czym mam sie wzorować?"

Trzeba usiąść i pomyśleć.
Można na stojąco, ale na początku niektórym jest trudniej.
W szkole wszystko wyjaśniali - jak co działa i czemu.

Adam M.

----------


## kulibob

@Gargi
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...i-quot-robiony

W uproszczeniu kopiesz dziurę jak najgłębiej się da, wrzucasz rurę PE, zalewasz płynem do chłodnic w domu podłączasz do tego pompkę obiegową i jakąś nagrzewnicą/chłodnicę kanałową przez nią powietrze ciągnie wentylator. Jeśli masz wysoko wody gruntowe to idealne warunki na glikolowca.
W tej chwili na GGWC mam 9*C i Sterownik włącza i wyłącza pompkę wedle potrzeb

----------


## witek_myslowice

Ależ niech buduje glikolowy - w płaskim terenie i glinie nie ma innego wyboru - tu się zgadzam z wszystkimi.




> Ale wyczytałem że wysoką wydajność uzyskuje się gdy po 12 godzinach pracy nastepuje trwajaca 12 godzin przerwa na regeneracje(i co mam wł i wył reku chore) a i drugie  to spore opory przepływu powietrza nawet zalecana jest możliwość dołozenia dodarkowego wentylatora ....


Każdy GWC musi mieć czas na regenerację temperatury z otaczającym gruntem rodzimym. Dlatego tylko żwirowy GWC pracuje 24h na dobę w układzie tzw syjamskim.
Dwa złoża przemiennie pracujące - praca/regeneracja - 12/12h. Wszystko to w jednym wykopie, dwie naczepy z żwirem, jedna izolacja. Przełącza to zwykły czasowy Metron.

Żwiru z granulacją 16-32mm się nie zagęszcza dzięki temu przepływające powietrze z szybkością 0,1m/s ma do dyspozycji kilka m2 przekroju żwiru. Gdyby dodać wszystkie szczeliny pomiedzy kamyczkami żwiru uzbiera się ok 1m2 na przepływ powietrza. Przy laminarnym 0,1m/s stanowi to opór dla rekuperatora ok 50-60Pa. Do wentylacji nie trzeba dodatkowego wentylatora. Do klimatyzacji przy pełnej wydajności GWC oczywiście że jest potrzebny wentylator kanałowy.
Montażyści i sprzedawcy rur Rehau napisali w internecie wiele głupstw nt żwirowego GWC. Nie mogli ścierpieć że jest coś konkurencyjne kilka razy tańsze od ich systemu.

----------


## adam_mk

"sprzedawcy rur Rehau" przeginali okrutnie!
Kupa bzdur jest w sieci do poczytania przez to...

Adam M.

----------


## Barth3z

> Ależ niech buduje glikolowy - w płaskim terenie i glinie nie ma innego wyboru - tu się zgadzam z wszystkimi.


Jest wybór, i to chyba lepszy - brak GWC.

----------


## adam_mk

Jest jeszcze lepszy!
Brak chałupy!
Wiesz ile kosztuje budowa...
Namiot się stawia żeby deszcz na łeb nie leciał - i starczy a o ile taniej!
No i wentylacja odpowiednia jest...

Adam M.

----------


## Barth3z

Chałupę wiadomo po co budujemy, ale glikolowe GWC po co ?

----------


## kulibob

> Jest wybór, i to chyba lepszy - brak GWC.


Dlaczego tak uważasz ??

----------


## Barth3z

> Dlaczego tak uważasz ??


Osobiście uważam, że GWC warto budować tylko wtedy, gdy planujemy samodzielną budowę rekuperatora lub rekuperatora bez systemu przciwzamrożeniowego. W przeciwnym razie GWC jest inwestycją, która nigdy się nie zwróci.

A jeśli ktoś liczy na chłodzenie GWC latem, to taniej wyjdzie zakup i montaż klimy.

----------


## adam_mk

Zbudowałeś co zbudowałeś i teraz chwalisz "najswojsze"
O indukcyjnych belkach chłodzących zasilanych z glikolowca, oczywiście, nie słyszałeś...
A jak o czymś nie słyszałeś - to tego nie ma?

Adam M.

----------


## Barth3z

> Zbudowałeś co zbudowałeś i teraz chwalisz "najswojsze"


I tu cie zaskoczę. Zbudowałem GWC poniekąd zgodnie z zaleceniami tego wątku. I co? Dupa ... GWC wychładza mi grunt pod domem (tej zimy spadło do 5oC). Nigdy więcej GWC pod domem !
A poza domem tylko wtedy, gdy planujemy reku bez grzałki/systemu przeciwzamrożeniowego.




> O indukcyjnych belkach chłodzących zasilanych z glikolowca, oczywiście, nie słyszałeś...
> A jak o czymś nie słyszałeś - to tego nie ma?


Słyszałem. Cena adam, cena!

----------


## surgi22

> Osobiście uważam, że GWC warto budować tylko wtedy, gdy planujemy samodzielną budowę rekuperatora lub rekuperatora bez systemu przciwzamrożeniowego. W przeciwnym razie GWC jest inwestycją, która nigdy się nie zwróci.
> 
> A jeśli ktoś liczy na chłodzenie GWC latem, to taniej wyjdzie zakup i montaż klimy.


Nieprawda mam GGWC i w połączeniu z chłodzeniem podłogi PC PW , roletami , dobrą izolacją daje mi przy 38C na zewnątrz 22-23C w domu bez klimy. 
Wiem że GGWC nie jest tanie ale nie zamieniłbym na klimę nawet za dopłatą .

----------


## miloszenko

> Nieprawda mam GGWC i w połączeniu z chłodzeniem podłogi PC PW , roletami , dobrą izolacją daje mi przy 38C na zewnątrz 22-23C w domu bez klimy. 
> Wiem że GGWC nie jest tanie ale nie zamieniłbym na klimę nawet za dopłatą .


Dziwne to, bo wydałeś dużo więcej na rolety, GWC i możliwość chłodzenia klimą żeby udowodnić, że setki milionów ludzi używających klimy do chłodzenia się myli  :big tongue: 

Teraz zobacz, jaką cześć wszystkich instalacji i Bart3za można za to zrobić.

----------


## Barth3z

> Nieprawda mam GGWC i w połączeniu z chłodzeniem podłogi PC PW , roletami , dobrą izolacją daje mi przy 38C na zewnątrz 22-23C w domu bez klimy.


A jaką masz wtedy wilgotność w domu ? 70-80% ?  :wink:

----------


## karolek75

> A jaką masz wtedy wilgotność w domu ? 70-80% ?


Bez klimy utrzymalem do ok 24 w srodku w najbardziej upalne dni, wilgotnosc wzrastala do 80%. normalnie ok 60-65%. Cofnalbym czas i zrobil kanalowke bo split mnie nie przekonuje.

----------


## surgi22

> A jaką masz wtedy wilgotność w domu ? 70-80% ?


Nigdy nie przekroczyła 60-65% . Jak myślisz dlaczego ?

----------


## kulibob

> Nigdy nie przekroczyła 60-65% . Jak myślisz dlaczego ?


I to mnie ciekawi dlaczego?? Umnie w zeszłego roku miałem cholerną wilgoć ok 70% za ostro dmuchałem z gwc i pewnie do tego efekt dosychania domu.

----------


## adam_mk

"I to mnie ciekawi dlaczego??"

Bo wilgotność, o której myślimy jest WZGLĘDNA.

Adam M.

----------


## karolek75

> "I to mnie ciekawi dlaczego??"
> 
> Bo wilgotność, o której myślimy jest WZGLĘDNA.
> 
> Adam M.


No to mnie ciekawi jak nadmuchujac pow. zew o temp 35 oC i wilgotnosci np 70-80% bo burzowo, w domu masz wilgotnosc nizsza przy nizszej temp ?
Surgi, wykrapla ci sie na glikolowcu ?

----------


## kulibob

> "I to mnie ciekawi dlaczego??"
> 
> Bo wilgotność, o której myślimy jest WZGLĘDNA.
> 
> Adam M.


Względna czy bezwzględna mnie interesuje to co pokazuję higrometr. Jeśli schładzam gorące wilgotne powietrze to automatycznie wilgotność w domu rośnie. A że zeszłe lato to chlapa więc wilgoć w domu była makabryczna.

----------


## adam_mk

To nie pisz - że ciekawi.
Pisz, ze znasz ten efekt!

Tak. Glikolowiec nieźle potrafi się spłakać.

Adam M.

----------


## kulibob

Ok ale jak chłodnica się zejszcza to i tak odprowadzi to co jest ponad 100% w danej chwili ?? Po wlocie do domu i tak wilgoć będzie wysoka. U mnie rzado się pociła chłodnica w zeszłym roku. Pewne dlatego że do połowy sierpnia wykop miałem przykryty gdzieś 30cm ziemi i w największe upały zasilanie z gwc mialo 23*C

----------


## adam_mk

A pisałeś, ze znasz efekt i wiesz o co chodzi...
Po GWC wlata do chałupy te 100% i około 15stC.
Tam znajduje sobie rozgrzane ściany, stropy, podłogi, meble i wystrój i... powietrze ogrzewa się.
Przy okazji ochładza to, czym się ogrzewa.
(bilans ciepła się to nazywa)
W efekcie wilgotność spada i temperatura wnętrz też.

Adam M.

----------


## [email protected]

> @Gargi
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...i-quot-robiony
> 
> W uproszczeniu kopiesz dziurę jak najgłębiej się da, wrzucasz rurę PE, zalewasz płynem do chłodnic w domu podłączasz do tego pompkę obiegową i jakąś nagrzewnicą/chłodnicę kanałową przez nią powietrze ciągnie wentylator. Jeśli masz wysoko wody gruntowe to idealne warunki na glikolowca.
> W tej chwili na GGWC mam 9*C i Sterownik włącza i wyłącza pompkę wedle potrzeb


Jaki konkretnie masz sterownik? Bo właśnie kończę swoją instalację GGWC i rozważam jakie najlepiej zastosować sterowanie?

----------


## adam_mk

"jakie najlepiej zastosować sterowanie? "

To się nazywa TERMOSTAT.
Można dać dwa. Jeden na lato a drugi na zimę.

Adam M.

----------


## jasiek71

Ja stosuję takie...
http://allegro.pl/podwojny-regulator...821966079.html
Jeden kanał na zimę steruje samą pompką a drugi kanał na lato steruje by passem i pompką...

----------


## [email protected]

> Ja stosuję takie...
> http://allegro.pl/podwojny-regulator...821966079.html
> Jeden kanał na zimę steruje samą pompką a drugi kanał na lato steruje by passem i pompką...


A co sądzicie o takim cena podobna a widać,że ktoś się przyłożył i zrobił coś dedykowanego. http://www.sterownikgwc.pl/sterownik-ggwc-2-0-lcd/

----------


## adam_mk

Śliczny!
I... MIKROPROCESOROWY!

Ciekawe jak się będzie czuł, jak piorun gruszkę sąsiada zdewastuje...

Adam M.

----------


## kulibob

http://allegro.pl/termostat-mini-grz...788716103.html
Do tego porzebny zasilacz i jakaś puszka.Włącza i wyławiacza pompkę. 
Ma tryb grzania i chłodzenia co jakiś czas trzeba zrobić korektę ze względu na zmianę temperatury dolnego źródła.

----------


## kulibob

@Adam
Podejrzewam że u mnie chłodnica rzadko sikała ze względu na wysoką temperaturę DZ. Dlatego miałem makabryczną wilgoć.  Mam nadzieje że w tym roku będzie lepiej. Jaka powinna być temperatura zasilania chłodnicy w szczycie sezonu letniego i zimowego??

----------


## adam_mk

"Jaka powinna być ..."

SZTYWNA.
Realnie - taka jaka jest pod ziemią. Kilkanaście stC.
Wtedy przekraczasz punkt rosy (o co chodzi) i odwadniasz to, co nawiewasz, oprócz oziębiania.
Zwykle działa bardzo dobrze.
Sprawdź różnicę temperatury glikolu pomiędzy wlotem a wylotem nagrzewnicy.
Jak jest spora, zwiększ bieg pompki.

Adam M.

----------


## surgi22

> A pisałeś, ze znasz efekt i wiesz o co chodzi...
> Po GWC wlata do chałupy te 100% i około 15stC.
> Tam znajduje sobie rozgrzane ściany, stropy, podłogi, meble i wystrój i... powietrze ogrzewa się.
> Przy okazji ochładza to, czym się ogrzewa.
> (bilans ciepła się to nazywa)
> W efekcie wilgotność spada i temperatura wnętrz też.
> 
> Adam M.


Dzięki Adam za wytłumaczenie koledze  :big grin: 
Ps. przy dużych upałach niestety to nie jest 15C ale i tak jestem zadowolony z glikolowca.

----------


## adam_mk

Przy dużych upałach punkt rosy jest wyżej, więc i tak to działa!
 :Lol: 

Budują się teraz nawet na bagnach...
Jak im się uda tę rurę zakopać odpowiednio głęboko, to bywa mniej jak te 15stC.

Adam M.

----------


## kulibob

> Przy dużych upałach punkt rosy jest wyżej, więc i tak to działa!
> 
> 
> Adam M.


Jak grunt zagotowałem do 22-23*C przy gwc zakrytym 20-30cm gleby to mało co działało. Jednak zimą w najgorszym przypadku miałem na zasilaniu ok 6*C(poprzedniej zimy jak testowałem przy płytkim zasypie to było koło 0 ). Teraz  jest ok 9-10 więc gwc jest wyłączone.

----------


## surgi22

Mój GGWC jest głownie pod trawnikiem , więc spokojnie całe lato daje radę ( podlewając trawnik - chłodzę pośrednio dom - dwa w jednym  )  :cool:

----------


## kulibob

> Mój GGWC jest głownie pod trawnikiem , więc spokojnie całe lato daje radę ( podlewając trawnik - chłodzę pośrednio dom - dwa w jednym  )


Ja na swoje nawiozłem czarnucha i jest teraz warzywniak.

----------


## [email protected]

> Śliczny!
> I... MIKROPROCESOROWY!
> 
> Ciekawe jak się będzie czuł, jak piorun gruszkę sąsiada zdewastuje...
> 
> Adam M.


 Adam to może podaj jakiś konkretny niemikroprocesorowy odporny na pioruny. Bo krytykować to wiadomo, że jest najłatwiej.

----------


## adam_mk

"Bo krytykować to wiadomo, że jest najłatwiej. "

Weź choćby lodówkowy.
Tak trudno zauważyć, ze robi tę samą robotę w tym samym zakresie temperatur?

Zobacz ofertę Craftela. 
Robią naprawdę dobre termostaty.

Adam M.

----------


## [email protected]

> "Bo krytykować to wiadomo, że jest najłatwiej. "
> 
> Weź choćby lodówkowy.
> Tak trudno zauważyć, ze robi tę samą robotę w tym samym zakresie temperatur?
> 
> Zobacz ofertę Craftela. 
> Robią naprawdę dobre termostaty.
> 
> Adam M.


No i to już jest konkretniejsza odpowiedź.  Ale czasem taki lodówkowy nie działa tylko dla jednej temperatury? W sensie nie ma dwóch zakresów dla grzania i chłodzenia?

----------


## adam_mk

Dokładnie - dla jednej.
Dodaj mu termostat z pralki. Na lato.

Albo kup dwa Craftele o właściwych zakresach.
http://craftel.pl/

Adam M.

----------


## Barth3z

> A pisałeś, ze znasz efekt i wiesz o co chodzi...
> Po GWC wlata do chałupy te 100% i około 15stC.


15oC po glikolowym GWC ??? W Polsce ? Chyba wtedy, gdy DZ to odwierty pionowe pod pompę ciepła. 
Inaczej koszt "normalnego" GGWC jest zbyt wysoki do efektów.




> Mój GGWC jest głownie pod trawnikiem , więc spokojnie całe lato daje radę ( podlewając trawnik - chłodzę pośrednio dom - dwa w jednym  )


Jaką masz temp. powietrza po GGWC w lecie (podaj temp. z sierpnia, nie czerwca) ?

----------


## surgi22

Napisz w sierpniu to sprawdzę, nie robię sobie zapisków . Z tego co pamiętam w największe upały w dzień nie przekraczało 20C ( zależy oczywiście od wymiany m3 ).

----------


## adam_mk

Z GWC czy z anemostatu?
No bo jak z GWC to...

Adam M.

----------


## surgi22

Piszę co pokazuje reku na nawiewie - nie mierzyłem fizycznie na anemostacie . Może w sierpniu pomierzę.

----------


## [email protected]

> Dokładnie - dla jednej.
> Dodaj mu termostat z pralki. Na lato.
> 
> Albo kup dwa Craftele o właściwych zakresach.
> http://craftel.pl/
> 
> Adam M.


A masz jakieś gotowe rozwiązanie jak je najlepiej połączyć, żeby pracowały w automacie bez myślenia czy przełączyć na tryb letni czy zimowy?

----------


## adam_mk

No piszę przecież...
Dajesz DWA termostaty.
Załączą pompę GGWC jak zostanie spełniony warunek:
1. Temperatura za oknem będzie mniejsza jak 0stC
2. Temperatura za oknem będzie większa jak +26stC.
SAMO się będzie robiło to, co nastawisz na termostatach.

Adam M.

----------


## [email protected]

> No piszę przecież...
> Dajesz DWA termostaty.
> Załączą pompę GGWC jak zostanie spełniony warunek:
> 1. Temperatura za oknem będzie mniejsza jak 0stC
> 2. Temperatura za oknem będzie większa jak +26stC.
> SAMO się będzie robiło to, co nastawisz na termostatach.
> 
> Adam M.


Rzeczywiście jakie to proste...  :wink:  Dzięki.

----------


## jasiek71

Na zewnątrz patelnia 36* a z mojego GWC leci 18,6*...
Wentylacja od kilku dni na max...( Prawie 5kWh na dobę ino gwizd... :cool: )

----------


## marek222

Dobry wynik... Jakie reku? Jakie GWC i długość rur?

----------


## jasiek71

> Dobry wynik... Jakie reku? Jakie GWC i długość rur?


57 mb pomarańczowej kanalizy 200 ...
Reku tymi ręcami , ok 500m3/h ..., na max bierze ok 210 w

----------


## jasiek71

Mam takie spostrzeżenie które jest od zawsze...
W momencie kiedy zaczyna lać deszcz w lecie to automatycznie podnosi się temperatura powietrza z GWC...
Przez cały dzień było 18,4* pomimo 35* na zewnątrz a jak przyszła zlewa to w krótkim czasie temperatura podniosła się do 19,5* pomimo że na zewnątrz spadła do 22*...od razu zaznaczam że nie jest to żadne regenerowanie się gruntu przez wsiąkającą wodę deszczową bo takie zjawisko jest w momencie jak zaczyna się zlewa...

----------


## Kaizen

> od razu zaznaczam że nie jest to żadne regenerowanie się gruntu przez wsiąkającą wodę deszczową bo takie zjawisko jest w momencie jak zaczyna się zlewa...


Nie jest to przypadkiem kwestia ciepła właściwego powietrza, które przy 100% wilgotności jest "trochę" większe, niż przed zlewą? I GWC odbierając tę samą moc schładza powietrze o mniej stopni? A do tego oczywista przy schładzaniu kondensacja powoduje, jak w kotle kondensacyjnym, odzyskiwanie ciepła w GWC intensywniej, niż przed zlewą?

Bo wątpię, by ciepła woda deszczowa dotarła do głębokości GWC i ogrzała rury. Tam temperatura nie zmienia się tak szybko.

----------


## jasiek71

> Nie jest to przypadkiem kwestia ciepła właściwego powietrza, które przy 100% wilgotności jest "trochę" większe, niż przed zlewą? I GWC odbierając tę samą moc schładza powietrze o mniej stopni? A do tego oczywista przy schładzaniu kondensacja powoduje, jak w kotle kondensacyjnym, odzyskiwanie ciepła w GWC intensywniej, niż przed zlewą?
> 
> Bo wątpię, by ciepła woda deszczowa dotarła do głębokości GWC i ogrzała rury. Tam temperatura nie zmienia się tak szybko.


To samo chodziło mi po głowie że to nagły skok wilgotności powietrza robi taką robotę...
Jakiś czas temu przestało padać i temperatura zaczyna spadać, obecnie jest 19,0* a jutro jak będzie gorąco to pewnie jeszcze spadnie tak do ok 18*...

----------


## kulibob

> Na zewnątrz patelnia 36* a z mojego GWC leci 18,6*...
> Wentylacja od kilku dni na max...( Prawie 5kWh na dobę ino gwizd...)


To szczęściarz z Ciebie u mnie 21,5 na anemostacie ile za chłodnicą nie wiem. Zrobię reku na jesień to będę wiedział  :smile: 

W chałupie na parterze 24 na piętrze 25*C wilgotność ok 72%  szału niema ale lepiej niż u znajomych w domu.

----------


## witek_myslowice

Informuje ze w czwartek 10sierpnia w godz.11.00-16.00 organizuje pokaz działania żwirowego GWC. Ma być ciepło temp. grubo powyżej 30C. Zapraszam na Śląsk do Mysłowice-Wesoła ul.Graniczna 49j.
Pozdrawiam
PS Jeżeli termin nie odpowiada proszę przeslac maila z danymi zaprosze w innym terminie

----------


## karolek75

Jasiek co to jest zlewa ?

Mam podobne obserwacje. A grunt mam gliniasty zanim przepuści wodę na głębokość GWC to trochę trwa. 
A temp. na wejściu GWC w domu i na nawiewie to potrafi być kilka stopni różnicy. Za słabo zaizolowane.

----------


## M^2

Przeczytałem całe forum ale nigdzie nie znalazłem (albo mi gdzieś umknęło) w miarę świeżej informacji odnośnie wymiennika do GGWC. Wiem, że GGWC już nie bardzo się opłaca (tak wnioskuje z wypowiedzi kilku forumowiczów) ale jak zaczynałem budowę (wtedy to było na topie) to zakopałem ok 200 m rury fi 40 (niebieska do wody) na działce. Teren mam chyba dość dobry ponieważ mam glinę i iły już od 1 m i wysoki poziom wód podskórnych. Dom jednorodzinny, rekuperator, ogrzewanie gazowe (jak w stopce). Proszę o informacje jaki zastosować wymiennik do GGWC, macie jakieś konkretne typy, gotowce, które używacie i się sprawdzają? Na początku forum pisaliście coś o firmie Juwent do przeróbki ale jak patrzyłem na ich stronę to nie mają w ofercie. Firma Tessla Green z której mam rekuperator posiada takie wymienniki od 2 do 6 rzędów, koszt ok. 2500zł? Jest kilka innych firm ale może możecie coś polecić. Chyba, że już dalej się nie opłaca pchać w koszty i inwestować w to kasę, lepiej zapomnieć o tej zakopanej rurze  :smile: . Proszę o informacje.

----------


## adam_mk

Najlepiej - zapomnij... Tak jest najłatwiej!

Bo wiesz... Trzeba by myśleć, fizykę sobie przypomnieć ze szkoły... Po co?
Coś robisz, gdzieś zarabiasz kasę. Kup klimę i płać rachunki. To jest najłatwiejsze... chyba...

Adam M.

----------


## jasiek71

> Jasiek co to jest zlewa ?
> 
> Mam podobne obserwacje. A grunt mam gliniasty zanim przepuści wodę na głębokość GWC to trochę trwa. 
> A temp. na wejściu GWC w domu i na nawiewie to potrafi być kilka stopni różnicy. Za słabo zaizolowane.


No...
Taki mocny deszcz, ulewa czy jak tam to się zwie... :big tongue:

----------


## Di.

Duzo padlo juz opisow co i jak, jeszcze wiecej dziwnych teorii przez 400 stron.

Zaskakujace jest stwierdzenie na przyklad, ze przy rekuperatorze nie oplaca sie gwc uzasadnione tym, ze reku wyrzuci wiekszosc energii tylem...
tak ot, bez podania przedzialow temperatur zewnetrznych itp, ja zawsze myslalem ,ze to rekuperator jest takim dodatkiem zmniejszajacym straty i co z tego ze czasem dmuchalby cieplym jak jest go za duzo? Wtedy po prostu nie trzeba uzupelniac, ale zostawmy to.

Mysle, ze w dzisiejszych czasach znaczenie nabiera chlodzenie, filtracja i mikroklimat w domu, bo ogrzanie przestaje byc kosztownym problemem. Za to temperaturka latem 26-29 juz tak. Niektorzy wola odpalic klimatyzator - na miesiac czy dwa non stop  :smile: 

Ja jednak zrobie zwirowca glownie na potrzeby klimatyzacyjne. Grunt mam suchy jak pieprz, przyjmuje kazda ilosc wody, woda podskorna 10-15m o ile jest tam jej cokolwiek. Glebinowo 40-80m. Glownie piasek i glina, ale wszystko przepuszczalne.

Rozumiem, ze w takim wypadku dostarczanie wilgoci moze byc pomocne? Czy to raczej zbedny dodatek?
Dobranie wielkosci jest jasne, duzy lub bardzo duzy. Minimalnie 35-40 Idealnie 50-70m2/0.7m , moze wiecej? (dom okolo 160m2 powierzchni wentylowanej 2,6m wysokiej)
Nie jest dla mnie natomiast jasne czy robienie systemu 2 komorowego 12/12h jest efektywne i potrzebne, do pracy ciaglej oczywiscie. Czy jednak ekonomicznie jest zrobic jedno wieksze zloze?
Ciekawi mnie tez stwierdzenie, ze dla zwirowca optymalny jest rzut kwadratowy. Tak rzeczywiscie jest? Na moj rozum dlugi prostokat dalby dodatkowo kontakt z gruntem bokami wiekszej powierzchni zloza, oraz wydluzyl kontakt powietrza z materialem, czy to jednak spowoduje inne problemy, na przyklad znaczaco zwiekszy opory?

Chcialbym zrobic czerpnie wysoko na scianie budynku/dachu, zeby byla trudno dostepna dla osob postronnych, stamtad wejsc rura w ziemie i poprowadzic kilkanascie metrow do zloza i kilkanascie spowrotem do domu, a samo zloze pod droga dojazdowa do domu.
Jak wpywa dlugosc rur do i od domu na opory i czy wieksze srednice je minimalizuja czy jednak trzeba utrzymac pewna przedkosc przeplywu?

----------


## M^2

> Najlepiej - zapomnij... Tak jest najłatwiej!
> 
> Bo wiesz... Trzeba by myśleć, fizykę sobie przypomnieć ze szkoły... Po co?
> Coś robisz, gdzieś zarabiasz kasę. Kup klimę i płać rachunki. To jest najłatwiejsze... chyba...
> 
> Adam M.


Dziękuje Adam za pomoc   :smile: 

W którąś stronę na pewno pójdę to napiszę o efektach dla potomnych.

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## adam_mk

Nie miej żalu!
Pomyśl co będzie jak problem na siłę zaczniesz zamykać.
W Twojej wypowiedzi wyczytałem brak determinacji i raczej wahanie.

Adam M.

----------


## witek_myslowice

> Informuje ze w czwartek 10sierpnia w godz.11.00-16.00 organizuje pokaz działania żwirowego GWC. Ma być ciepło temp. grubo powyżej 30C. Zapraszam na Śląsk do Mysłowice-Wesoła ul.Graniczna 49j.
> Pozdrawiam
> PS Jeżeli termin nie odpowiada proszę przeslac maila z danymi zaprosze w innym terminie


W czwartek 10sierpnia było kliku zainteresowanych pokazem działania żwirowego GWC w ekstremalnych temp. Byli zachwyceni osiągniętym parametrami:

Salon - okno + duże przesuwne oszklone drzwi na południe i dwa nie duże okna na zachód.
Cały dom jest nasłoneczniony. 

Godz / temp. zewm. w cieniu / temp. w salonie / wilgotność w salonie / temp powietrza na wylocie GWC

Czwartek 10sierpnia                                                                
13.00 / 34,1 / 26,4 / 43 / 18,3
15.00 / 33,7 / 26,2 / 43 / 18,4
16.00 / 36.0 / 26,2 / 43 / 18,5

Piątek 11sierpnia
13.20 / 38,2 / 27,0 / 45 / 19,0
14.30 / 39,0 / 27,1 / 45 / 19,2
15.30 / 38,5 / 27,0 / 46 / 19,3

Wentylator  GWC w czwartek i piątek został włączony o godz. 9.00 wyłaczony o godz. 19.00. Moc wentylatora 120W - czyli 0,12kW x 10h = 1,2kWh czyli poniżej 1zł

----------


## _John

> W czwartek 10sierpnia było kliku zainteresowanych pokazem działania żwirowego GWC w ekstremalnych temp. Byli zachwyceni osiągniętym parametrami:
> 
> Salon - okno + duże przesuwne oszklone drzwi na południe i dwa nie duże okna na zachód.
> Cały dom jest nasłoneczniony. 
> 
> Godz / temp. zewm. w cieniu / temp. w salonie / wilgotność w salonie / temp powietrza na wylocie GWC
> 
> Czwartek 10sierpnia                                                                
> 13.00 / 34,1 / 26,4 / 43 / 18,3
> ...


Czyli 3 dnia upałów robi się już ciepło.
Ile średnio kosztuje taki żwirowiec, który da nam te 2 - 3 dni komfortu?

----------


## witek_myslowice

> Czyli 3 dnia upałów robi się już ciepło.
> Ile średnio kosztuje taki żwirowiec, który da nam te 2 - 3 dni komfortu?


Pytanie nieco sarkastyczne ((-: ale odpowiem.
Gdybyś zamiast dni napisał 3-4miesiące wtedy bym sie zgodził z Tobą. 
Mój Żwirowy GWC na potrzeby wentylacji i klimatyzacji pracuje od kwietnia/maja wentyluje i jak trzeba schładza  powietrze w domu. 
Gdyby np w czerwcu była taka j/w temp zewnetrzna to temp. powietrza za GWC 15-16C. 
Mamy połowę sierpnia grunt rodzimy otaczający GWC od zimy stopniowo nagrzewa się i przenosi swoją temp do żwiru.
Dzisiaj temp powietrza z GWC wróciła do 17,5C i do połowy września wzrośnie nawet do 20C. Nie sądze żeby po tym terminie były jeszcze takie upały. To samo dzieje się zimą - w listopadzie/grudniu grunt rodzimy wokół GWC jest ciepły a na przełomie marca/kwietnia ma najniższą temp.

Mnie możesz nie wierzyć ale Ci użytkownicy mieli chęć wypełnić ankiety parametrów swoich GWC zimą i latem:
http://taniaklima.pl/files/ankieta1.jpg
http://taniaklima.pl/files/ankieta2.jpg
http://taniaklima.pl/files/ankieta3.jpg
http://taniaklima.pl/files/ankieta4.jpg

----------


## _John

Pytałem poważnie.
Bo chcę koszt takiego GWC porównać z klimatyzacją kanałową.

Podałeś dane dla 2 dni upałów (>30 st.C )
Po 2 dniach temperatura w domu nieznacznie wzrosła.
Przy nasłonecznionym domu, bez osłon w oknach.

A niemal na każdej stronie tego wątku można przeczytać, że niewielka moc chłodnicza GWC wystarcza, do tego by przy pracy ciągłej UTRZYMAĆ komfortową temperaturę w domu.
Ponieważ masz na ten temat sporą wiedzę możesz mi rzetelnie odpowiedzieć.
Czy żwirowy GWC połączony z systemem wentylacji mechanicznej domu (przepływ max 400 m3/h) jest w stanie zapewnić "stałą" temperaturę w domu - powiedzmy, że maksymalna delta T 10 st.C. (Tz do Twew)?
Wiem już, że:



> Jeżeli to będzie zachowane to żwirowy GWC o wydajności 400m3/h (do klimatyzacji) ma opory ok 120Pa


Czyli ekstra wentylator jest konieczny.

Twój GWC osiągnie 2,5 kW mocy chłodniczej (przy 400 m3/h) - a to wg mojego doświadczenia z klimatyzacją to za mało do schłodzenia domu.

Zakładam, że wykonałeś ich na tyle dużo, że możesz jakieś widełki podać.

----------


## witek_myslowice

> Pytałem poważnie.
> Bo chcę koszt takiego GWC porównać z klimatyzacją kanałową.
> Podałeś dane dla 2 dni upałów (>30 st.C )
> Po 2 dniach temperatura w domu nieznacznie wzrosła.
> Przy nasłonecznionym domu, bez osłon w oknach.


Oj tam wzrosła - o 1C - ale przyznaje wzrosła ((-:
Mój GWC jest wykonany w murach fundamentowych (regeneracja temp żwiru z gruntem tylko od strony dna) - lepiej budować koło domu (wtedy regeneracja jest z 5 stron). 
Dlatego drugiego dnia było gorzej bo z tych względów j/w nie zdążył zregenerować swojej temp. Ale z drugiej strony temp dochodziła do 39C. Upał zelżał i ciągu jednego dnia temp żwiru wróciła do normy tej z przed upałem.
Skupię sie na stosowanej w domach jednorodzinnych klimatyzacji w wykorzystanie splitu (bez kanałowego)
Klimatyzacje z GWC nie można porównywać do zwykłej klimatyzacji:
1. Parametry klimy są lepsze bo np split kręci w kółko schłodzonym przez siebie powietrzem. Gdyby był zasilany zewnetrznym +39C to jestem pewien że koszt jego eksploatacji byłby 20-30 x 120W droższy od GWC bo te 120W nie chłodzi powietrza tylko kręci wentylatorem który pokonuje niewielkie opory przepływu powietrza przez żwir 120Pa
2. Splity po <roku  pracy żyją własnym życiem - grzyby, alergeny, bakterie. Tu jest wszystko wymienione brrr brrrr brrrr brrrr 
http://taniaklima.pl/files/DFN2006_P..._B_Szponar.pps
Od 15 strony tego opracowania jest informacja że GWC potrafi jeszcze dodatkowo czyścić zewnętrzne powietrze z bakterii i j/w - myślę że z smogiem czyli pyłami zawieszonymi też sobie poradzi - w najbliższym sezonie grzewczym beda badania zawartości pyłów przed i za żwirowym GWC



> A niemal na każdej stronie tego wątku można przeczytać, że niewielka moc chłodnicza GWC wystarcza, do tego by przy pracy ciągłej UTRZYMAĆ komfortową temperaturę w domu.


Dla większości z Was - obszar komfortu w domu - jednoczesne nie przekroczenie parametrów: 
– temperatura: lato 23 – 26 °C; zima 20 – 24 °C
– wilgotność względna: 40 – 60% (max 35 – 65%)
– prędkość powietrza w strefie przebywania ludzi: 0,2 – 0,5 m/s 
Jak widzisz żwirowy GWC zapewnia komfort



> Ponieważ masz na ten temat sporą wiedzę możesz mi rzetelnie odpowiedzieć.
> Czy żwirowy GWC połączony z systemem wentylacji mechanicznej domu (przepływ max 400 m3/h) jest w stanie zapewnić "stałą" temperaturę w domu - powiedzmy, że maksymalna delta T 10 st.C. (Tz do Twew)?


Tu jest odpowiedz na Twoje pytanie:
Piątek 11sierpnia
13.20 / 38,2 / 27,0 / 45 / 19,0
14.30 / 39,0 / 27,1 / 45 / 19,2
15.30 / 38,5 / 27,0 / 46 / 19,3
Tz 39C   Twew 27,1 - jest lepiej bo rożnica wynosi 12C i co najważniejsze wilgotność 45% - to sa greckie klimaty - tam z tego względu upały nie są uciążliwe



> Wiem już, że:
> Czyli ekstra wentylator jest konieczny.


Tak latem jest konieczyny kanałowy z bypasem wokół rekuperatora. Rekuperator staje się kanałem wentylacyjnym. Dlatego błędem jest wykorzystywanie rekuperatora do zasilania z GWC. Rekuperator ma być mały zapewniający +/- ok 0,5 do 0,6 wymiany/h - jest to wartość maksymalna. Do klimatyzowania z żwirowego GWC trzeba min. 1,5wym./h - wtedy wentylacja schodzi na drugi plan, trzeba zniwelować zyski ciepła które otrzymuje dom.



> Twój GWC osiągnie 2,5 kW mocy chłodniczej (przy 400 m3/h) - a to wg mojego doświadczenia z klimatyzacją to za mało do schłodzenia domu.
> Zakładam, że wykonałeś ich na tyle dużo, że możesz jakieś widełki podać.


Piszesz że tyle trzeba do komforu:
delta T 10 st.C. (Tz do Twew)    - wyżej jest odpowiedz na Twoje pytanie. Nawet lepiej bo delta wynosi 12stC
PS
Jutro jade na urlop
Dyskusja jest rozwojowa dlatego polecam ją kontynuować  w wrześniu

----------


## Kaizen

> Mój GWC jest wykonany w murach fundamentowych (regeneracja temp żwiru z gruntem tylko od strony dna) - lepiej budować koło domu (wtedy regeneracja jest z 5 stron).


Jak ma się regenerować od gruntu, który ma wyższą temperaturę? Górę i boki mógłby co najwyżej chłodzić latem, a dzięki izolacji nad i obok nie traci tego chłodu. Bez domu nad byłoby gorzej.




> Klimatyzacje z GWC nie można porównywać do zwykłej klimatyzacji:
> 1. Parametry klimy są lepsze bo np split kręci w kółko schłodzonym przez siebie powietrzem. Gdyby był zasilany zewnetrznym +39C to jestem pewien że koszt jego eksploatacji byłby 20-30 x 120W droższy od GWC bo te 120W nie chłodzi powietrza tylko kręci wentylatorem który pokonuje niewielkie opory przepływu powietrza przez żwir 120Pa


Żeby ogrzać/schodzić 100m3/h powietrza o 1* trzeba 30W. Czyli żeby schłodzić o 5* wystarczy 150W. Nie wiem skąd wzięło Ci się te 20-30 x 120W.
O tyle trzeba by dorzucić więcej mocy przy wentylacji grawitacyjnej na straty przez wentylację.

Ale przecież rekuperator odzyska z 90% tego chodu wywiewanego. Niech nawet tylko 100W odzyska. Przy rekuperacji zostaje 20W do dołożenia na wentylację.




> 2. Splity po <roku  pracy żyją własnym życiem - grzyby, alergeny, bakterie. Tu jest wszystko wymienione brrr brrrr brrrr brrrr


Od tego mam ozonator. A co się dzieje w rurach wentylacji? W GWC? Mam obawy, że te opisy oczyszczania to ściema marketingowa i też zalęgną się grzyby i pleśń. Bo że czyści z pyłków i pyłów - zgoda. Tylko one przecież nie znikają. Odkładają się w tym żwirze. I tyle pyszności dla wszelkich żyjątek tam zalega, i nie pojawi się życie? Coś mi się nie chce wierzyć.

Co do dT - przy gwc jaki masz na nią wpływ? Przy klimie ustawiasz. Wyczytałem gdzieś zasadę, że powinno się ustawiać w połowie między 21* a temperaturą zewnętrzną. Czyli jak na zewnątrz masz 29*, to ustawiasz 25*. Mi się to sprawdza. Częściej nawet ustawiam bliżej temperatury zewnętrznej.
I zadziwiająco niską masz wilgotność, jak na schodzenie powietrza bez kondensacji. Jakim higrometrem mierzysz i w którym miejscu?

----------


## jasiek71

Kaizen czy ty kiedykolwiek próbowałeś pomierzyć ile chłodu odzyskuje rekuperator...?
Ja ci powiem że nic nie odzyskuje...
Jak byś wsadził termometr do kanału wyciągowego przy samym rekuperatorze to wiedziałbyś że tam jest temperatura znacznie wyższa niż to co pokazują termomety w domu...a dlaczego to się domyśl...

----------


## Kaizen

> Ja ci powiem że nic nie odzyskuje...


Twierdzisz, że temperatura powietrza wywiewanego z klimatyzowanego domu nie jest niższa, niż temperatura powietrza czerpanego w upały z zewnątrz?

----------


## witek_myslowice

> Jak ma się regenerować od gruntu, który ma wyższą temperaturę? Górę i boki mógłby co najwyżej chłodzić latem, a dzięki izolacji nad i obok nie traci tego chłodu. Bez domu nad byłoby gorzej.


10cm izolacja nad GWC z + tzw 2m rondem jak w kapeluszu poza wykop powoduje symulację zagłebienia góry GWC na głeb 4-5m. Więc po co mi dom nad żwirowym GWC? Ta głoszona tu teoria ma rację bytu przy rurowym GWC. 
Izolacja ścian wykopu blokowała by regeneracje temp żwiru - ten żwir dzięki izolacji jest na 4-5m głębokości 



> Żeby ogrzać/schodzić 100m3/h powietrza o 1* trzeba 30W. Czyli żeby schłodzić o 5* wystarczy 150W. Nie wiem skąd wzięło Ci się te 20-30 x 120W.
> O tyle trzeba by dorzucić więcej mocy przy wentylacji grawitacyjnej na straty przez wentylację.
> Ale przecież rekuperator odzyska z 90% tego chodu wywiewanego. Niech nawet tylko 100W odzyska. Przy rekuperacji zostaje 20W do dołożenia na wentylację.


Pisałem że jedynym kosztem eksploatacji jest wentylator 120W a nie chłodzenie powietrza które jest 20-30 x droższe przy tradycyjnej klimatyzacji gdyby była zasilana powietrzem o temp 39C i schładzanie powietrza wylotowego do 19C  



> Od tego mam ozonator. A co się dzieje w rurach wentylacji? W GWC? Mam obawy, że te opisy oczyszczania to ściema marketingowa i też zalęgną się grzyby i pleśń. Bo że czyści z pyłków i pyłów - zgoda. Tylko one przecież nie znikają. Odkładają się w tym żwirze. I tyle pyszności dla wszelkich żyjątek tam zalega, i nie pojawi się życie? Coś mi się nie chce wierzyć.


Latem w deszczowe dni powietrze ma 100% wilgotności i jest ciepłe. Wpada do GWC i napotyka zimny żwir nastepuje tzw pkt rosy i po żwirze leje sie woda która spłukuje zanieczyszczenia. Wsiąkają z wodą pod GWC do gruntu rodzimego. Inna nazwa żwirowego GWC to filtr żwirowy. Niedowiarkowie tego zjawiska na powierzchni żwiru kleją rurki z otworami do zraszania (płukania) żwiru wodą. Ponad to przy suchym gruncie rodzimym np piaskowym pomaga to w szybszej wymianie energii z otaczającym GWC gruntem. Koszt nie jest duży - warto zrobić




> Co do dT - przy gwc jaki masz na nią wpływ? Przy klimie ustawiasz. Wyczytałem gdzieś zasadę, że powinno się ustawiać w połowie między 21* a temperaturą zewnętrzną. Czyli jak na zewnątrz masz 29*, to ustawiasz 25*. Mi się to sprawdza. Częściej nawet ustawiam bliżej temperatury zewnętrznej.
> I zadziwiająco niską masz wilgotność, jak na schodzenie powietrza bez kondensacji. Jakim higrometrem mierzysz i w którym miejscu?


Tu Masz rację - jedynym sposobem regulacji są płynne lub skokowe obroty wentylatora. GWC ma potężną bezwładność co widać na tym kołowym wykresie
Parametry letnie i zimowe GWC na wydajność 10tys.m3/h. Parametry sa troszeczkę gorsze od małych GWC na wydajnoś 400 lub 700m3/h:
http://taniaklima.pl/files/temp-rok.gif

Pomiar w salonie na wys.1,7 higrometr Oregon. GWC od 18.00 jest wyłaczony czyli 4h - teraz wskazuje 58% temp 24,5C

PS
Jutro jade na urlop
Dyskusja jest rozwojowa dlatego polecam ją kontynuować w wrześniu

----------


## jasiek71

> Twierdzisz, że temperatura powietrza wywiewanego z klimatyzowanego domu nie jest niższa, niż temperatura powietrza czerpanego w upały z zewnątrz?


A to jeszcze cały dom klimatyzowany w tym wszystkim...

No tak..., zapomniałem że tutaj każdy używa własnej "matematyki" aby pokazać że ma dłuższego"... :big tongue:

----------


## Kaizen

> 10cm izolacja nad GWC z + tzw 2m rondem jak w kapeluszu poza wykop powoduje symulację zagłebienia góry GWC na głeb 4-5m. Więc po co mi dom nad żwirowym GWC?


Ponieważ tak czy inaczej nad GWC latem masz wyższą temperaturę niż pod a zimą odwrotnie. Więc żadna regeneracja od góry czy od boków nie następuje. I im lepsza izolacja, tym lepiej.




> Pisałem że jedynym kosztem eksploatacji jest wentylator 120W a nie chłodzenie powietrza które jest 20-30 x droższe przy tradycyjnej klimatyzacji gdyby była zasilana powietrzem o temp 39C i schładzanie powietrza wylotowego do 19C


A skąd te 20-30X? Faktycznie, przy GWC cały czas ciągniesz te 120W. A przy klimie sądzisz, że trzeba pobierać non stop 2,4-3,6kW z sieci? Błądzisz. Wielokrotnie błądzisz.




> Latem w deszczowe dni powietrze ma 100% wilgotności i jest ciepłe. Wpada do GWC i napotyka zimny żwir nastepuje tzw pkt rosy i po żwirze leje sie woda która spłukuje zanieczyszczenia.


Oj, to w klimie to jest non stop. Bo jak tylko chłodzi, to leją się skropliny. Tyle, że teoria o spłukiwaniu jest błędna. Osadu to nie spłukuje.

----------


## witek_myslowice

> Ponieważ tak czy inaczej nad GWC latem masz wyższą temperaturę niż pod a zimą odwrotnie. Więc żadna regeneracja od góry czy od boków nie następuje. I im lepsza izolacja, tym lepiej.
> A skąd te 20-30X? Faktycznie, przy GWC cały czas ciągniesz te 120W. A przy klimie sądzisz, że trzeba pobierać non stop 2,4-3,6kW z sieci? Błądzisz. Wielokrotnie błądzisz.
> Oj, to w klimie to jest non stop. Bo jak tylko chłodzi, to leją się skropliny. Tyle, że teoria o spłukiwaniu jest błędna. Osadu to nie spłukuje.


Chyba zostaniemy przy swoich zdaniach/ocenach.
Pozdrawiam
Witek

----------


## Kaizen

> Chyba zostaniemy przy swoich zdaniach/ocenach.


Oczywiście. Możesz twierdzić dalej, że nad jest zimniej latem, a zimą cieplej, niż pod.
A znajdziesz na to jakieś pomiary - np. tutaj?

Ile mocy trzeba do schłodzenia domu - to niejeden wypraktykował i opisał doświadczenia. Zresztą jak możesz twierdzić, że Twój GWC dostarcza tyle mocy chłodniczej, co klima pobierająca 2,4-3,6kW (czyli dostarczająca  grubo ponad 7kW mocy chłodniczej)?

To nie oceny. To pomiary i dane.

----------


## _John

> Dlatego błędem jest wykorzystywanie rekuperatora do zasilania z GWC. *Rekuperator ma być mały zapewniający +/- ok 0,5 do 0,6 wymiany/h - jest to wartość maksymalna*. Do klimatyzowania z żwirowego GWC trzeba min. 1,5wym./h - wtedy wentylacja schodzi na drugi plan, trzeba zniwelować zyski ciepła które otrzymuje dom.


Oj nie widzę tego by jedna i ta sama instalacja wentylacyjna pracowała tak samo dobrze i cicho przy tak różnych wydajnościach.
Łączenie funkcji chłodzenia z dostarczeniem odpowiedniej ilości powietrza świeżego nigdy nie działa.
To kolejny argument za klimatyzacją kanałową.
Chłodzi ona wyłącznie pomieszczenia które chcemy.
Przy chłodzeniu z GWC i wykorzystaniu jednego systemu wentylacyjnego robimy 1,5 wym./h w całym domu.

Nie zgodzę się z tym, że prawidłowo użytkowany system klimatyzacji jest niebezpieczny.
Ten argument do mnie nie trafia, gdyż użytkuję klimę wiele lat (dom, biuro, samochód) i mam się świetnie.
To tak samo wyssany z palca argument, jak koszt schłodzenia 400 m3/h powietrza świeżego przez klimatyzator.

Zgadzam się z Tobą w kwestii oczyszczających właściwości żwirowego GWC.
Powiem inaczej
Całe szczęście, że żwirowy GWC tak dobrze filtruje, bo pompujemy przez niego do domu 400 m3/h powietrza pełnego zanieczyszczeń.
Budujemy zatem całkiem spory układ filtracji, dla powietrza w ilościach które nie są w domu nikomu potrzebne.
A nie doszliśmy jeszcze do zysków ciepła W DOMU!
Czyli najważniejszą część rozpatrujemy na końcu.

Żwirowy GWC jako klimatyzacja to błędne koło.
Jego niewielka wydajność chłodnicza wymusza pracę na dużych przepływach powietrza, co z kolei nie jest komfortowe dla mieszkańców.
Im większy przepływ tym więcej ciepła do odebrania z samego powietrza.
Koło można domknąć poniższym cytatem:



> Nie warto przewymiarować żwirowego i rurowego GWC. Powietrze w żwirowcu po poziomym przepływie 2m w żwirze bardzo mało latem obniża swoją temperaturę a zimą podwyższa. Koszty wykonania przewymiarowanego objętościowo lub długiemu ponad miarę przepływu powietrza nie ma ekonomicznego uzasadnienia. "To się nie wróci." )
> Ta sama uwaga dotyczy rurowego - przy określonej wydajności powiększanie średnicy rury lub jej wydłużania nie ma sensu j/w piszę.
> Witek


Padło już sporo faktów.
Dalej nie wiem ile średnio wychodzi taki żwirowiec.
Mógłbym sobie to policzyć, ale wolałbym znać cenę z praktycznego podejścia.

----------


## Di.

> Oczywiście. Możesz twierdzić dalej, że nad jest zimniej latem, a zimą cieplej, niż pod.
> A znajdziesz na to jakieś pomiary - np. tutaj?
> 
> Ile mocy trzeba do schłodzenia domu - to niejeden wypraktykował i opisał doświadczenia. Zresztą jak możesz twierdzić, że Twój GWC dostarcza tyle mocy chłodniczej, co klima pobierająca 2,4-3,6kW (czyli dostarczająca  grubo ponad 7kW mocy chłodniczej)?
> 
> To nie oceny. To pomiary i dane.


Kaizen, jestes prawdziwy teoretyk-idealista, tylko liczby i dowody. Niestety teorie, ktore wygladaja na dobre czesto okazuja sie bledne z powodu blednych zalozen lub czynnikow jeszcze nie zbadanych. Pozniej te bledne zalozenia weryfikuje sie w praktyce.

Masz racje, nad jest cieplej niz pod, tylko co z tego, skoro i nad i pod jest zimniej niz nawiewane powietrze i to jest sedno pierwotnej wypowiedzi?
Klima niestety sie zagrzybia bo pracuje w warunkach idealnych dla grzybow, wiec o czym ty mowisz> nie odgrzybiasz klimy w samochodzie tylko czekasz az skroplona woda je wyplucze?

Nie policzyles jeszcze ubytku komfortu. Klimatyzacja taka montowana na sciane jest po prostu glosna. Jak mialem to w mieszkaniu nie potrafilem okreslic co gorsze, gorac czy szum i buczenie wentylatora.
Kanalowa jest moze mniej halasliwa, ale ma pozostale wady zwyklej klimy, czyli chlodzenie juz ukiszonego powietrza zaciaganego z wnetrza i roznoszenie grzyba, kurzu. dochodza jeszcze  kanaly i dodatkowy koszt wydajniejszego agregatu.

Montuj co chcesz, w koncu ty za to pozniej placisz i twoje wyliczenia zweryfikuja ubytki z portfela i poziomu komfortu.

----------


## Kaizen

> Klima niestety sie zagrzybia bo pracuje w warunkach idealnych dla grzybow, wiec o czym ty mowisz


Ciemno, wilgotno - OK.
Ale zimna to grzyby nie lubią. A w żwirze mają cieplej, niż w klimie. Ale nie o tym pisałem, tylko o tym, że teoria o spłukiwaniu jest bezsensowna i nierealna.




> Nie policzyles jeszcze ubytku komfortu. Klimatyzacja taka montowana na sciane jest po prostu glosna.


Zależy od trybu - chcę, włączam turbo i faktycznie jest dosyć głośno. Ale w 5 minut mam schłodzone pomieszczenie i przełączam na tryb cichy, który jest cichszy od biurowego wentylatora ustawionego na minimum. Za to jakoś wiele osób się żali, że jak wentylacja chodzi na pełnej mocy, to im dokucza hałas. Wiec tu przyznałbym remis.




> Kanalowa jest moze mniej halasliwa, ale ma pozostale wady zwyklej klimy, czyli chlodzenie juz ukiszonego powietrza zaciaganego z wnetrza


A no właśnie. To jest też istotna kwestia. Instalatorzy i literatura dosyć zgodnie twierdzą, że nie należy mieszać/mylić klimatyzacji z wentylacją. A przecież GWC to jest dokładnie przeciwieństwo tej zasady.
Przy klimie mam tyle chłodu ile chcę, i tyle świeżego powietrza, ile chcę. Przy GWC masz to powiązane. I znikomą możliwość regulacji ilości dostarczanego chłodu (znaczy masz go mało i możesz tylko zmniejszyć ilość).

----------


## Di.

> Ciemno, wilgotno - OK.
> Ale zimna to grzyby nie lubią. A w żwirze mają cieplej, niż w klimie. Ale nie o tym pisałem, tylko o tym, że teoria o spłukiwaniu jest bezsensowna i nierealna.


Wiec pomysl, dlaczego w samochodowej wentylacji tak ladnie sie rozwijaja, wlasnie na skraplaczu? Ale to faktycznie pomijalny problem. Z GWC zwirowego natomiast nie smierdzi, wiec o czyms to swiadczy, byc moze o tym, ze brakuje tam warunkow do rozwju zycia?
Piszesz o splukiwaniu skondensowana z powietrza woda? W jaskiniach dziala, ale nawet zaloz ze to nierealne i podlacz plukanie rurkami z kranu, co za problem?





> Zależy od trybu - chcę, włączam turbo i faktycznie jest dosyć głośno. Ale w 5 minut mam schłodzone pomieszczenie i przełączam na tryb cichy, który jest cichszy od biurowego wentylatora ustawionego na minimum. Za to jakoś wiele osób się żali, że jak wentylacja chodzi na pełnej mocy, to im dokucza hałas. Wiec tu przyznałbym remis.


5 minut? tu juz sie rachunek twoich kilowatow nie zgodzi  :smile:  Pisalem ze mieszkalem w mieszkaniu z klima (nie jednym) i powiedzialbym ze raczej 1-2 godziny to malo. Chyba, ze klima dziala bez przerwy ale wolniej. Masz w domu klimatyzator? Nie chce Cie obrazac, ale chyba nie wiesz jak glosny jest tryb cichy, albo masz taka wade sluchu, ze to wszystko jedno. Mnie taki halas maksymalnie drazni. Zrobienie cichej wentylacji to znacznie mniejszy problem niz cichej klimy.




> A no właśnie. To jest też istotna kwestia. Instalatorzy i literatura dosyć zgodnie twierdzą, że nie należy mieszać/mylić klimatyzacji z wentylacją. A przecież GWC to jest dokładnie przeciwieństwo tej zasady.
> Przy klimie mam tyle chłodu ile chcę, i tyle świeżego powietrza, ile chcę. Przy GWC masz to powiązane. I znikomą możliwość regulacji ilości dostarczanego chłodu (znaczy masz go mało i możesz tylko zmniejszyć ilość).


Wiec pomysl, moze GWC to inna zasada? tu chodzi o dzialanie ciagle na malej mocy, tak, zeby nie dopuscic do nagrzania sie wnetrza, a nie jak w klimie, zeby od czasu do czasu odpalic w trybie turbo. Skoro powietrze ma az 18-20 stopni to sila rzeczy nie ma dzialac jak lodowka, ale przy stalym doplywie temperatura moze nie wzrosnac. To nie jest "szybkie" zrodlo energii, wiec mysle, ze trzeba dostosowac sposob jego wykorzystania do natury zjawiska czyli powoli i stale. 

Przy klimie odpalanej co jakis czas jest taki efekt, ze po schlodzeniu powietrza w trybie turbo w 5 ( :wiggle: ) minut, pomieszczenie bedzie oddawac cieplo przez kilka godzin, wiec nagrzeje sie po chwili ponownie i trzeba ponowic procedure turbo co kilkanascie czy dziesiat minut.

Ktos wspominal o zyskach slonecznych, jako najwazniejszym problemie, ale to problem zlego zaprojektowania budynku, a nie GWC czy klimy.
Fajnie w folderze wygladaja wielkie szklenia na poludnie, ale pozniej grzeje w dynie, co nie?

----------


## _John

> *chlodzenie juz ukiszonego powietrza zaciaganego z wnetrza i roznoszenie grzyba, kurzu. dochodza jeszcze  kanaly i dodatkowy koszt wydajniejszego agregatu.*


Pozwoliłem sobie wytłuścić i powiększyć, by wszyscy nieświadomi użytkownicy klimatyzacji czym prędzej ją demontowali a samochody wymienili na kabriolety.

----------


## grzes124

Hej, czy komuś udało się już z powodzeniem lub nie zbudować gwc z rur pe flex?

----------


## Kaizen

> Wiec pomysl, dlaczego w samochodowej wentylacji tak ladnie sie rozwijaja, wlasnie na skraplaczu?


W skraplaczu nic się nie rozwija. Skąd czerpiesz takie informacje?




> Piszesz o splukiwaniu skondensowana z powietrza woda? W jaskiniach dziala, ale nawet zaloz ze to nierealne i podlacz plukanie rurkami z kranu, co za problem?


No popatrz, a w parownikach nie działa. Czemu? może dlatego, że w jaskiniach nie ma takiego przepływu powietrza i tak zasyfionego?
Akurat właśnie czyściłem klimę. Zdmuchnąłem parownicą cały syf - ale przecież nie zostawiłem go wewnątrz, jak to musi się dziać w GWC. Wylądował w koszu na śmieci. A potem wyozonowałem całe mieszkanie. Ze żwirem nie da tego się zrobić.






> 5 minut? tu juz sie rachunek twoich kilowatow nie zgodzi


Bez problemu się zgadza. Pojemność cieplna powietrza jest dosyć mała a wydajność klimy powoduje, że szybciej ona schładza powietrze, niż mury je odbierają. Zgadnij, ile razy większą powierzchnię wymiany ciepła ma klima, niż powierzchnia przegród odbierających ciepło z powietrza?
Zresztą to nie teoria - to praktyka. Z dwóch mieszkań i dwóch różnych klim. 2,5kW wystarcza do schłodzenia powietrza w 5 minut o ładnych parę stopni.




> Pisalem ze mieszkalem w mieszkaniu z klima (nie jednym) i powiedzialbym ze raczej 1-2 godziny to malo.


Godziny, to mi sprężarka nigdy nie chodziła. Wyłączała się również w inwerterze (3,5kW chłodzące jakieś 35m2). Przy on/off 2,5kW chłodzącym jakieś 20m2 wyłącza się jeszcze szybciej.




> Wiec pomysl, moze GWC to inna zasada? tu chodzi o dzialanie ciagle na malej mocy


A może działać stale? Bo wszędzie piszą o regenerowaniu, że któregoś dnia za słabo działa... Czyli nie działa tak, jak potrzebuję?




> Przy klimie odpalanej co jakis czas jest taki efekt, ze po schlodzeniu powietrza w trybie turbo w 5 () minut, pomieszczenie bedzie oddawac cieplo przez kilka godzin, wiec nagrzeje sie po chwili ponownie i trzeba ponowic procedure turbo co kilkanascie czy dziesiat minut.


Tyle, że po tych kilku godzinach mamy już noc i ogrzewanie powietrza jest zaletą.

Popatrz na dobowe amplitudy latem. Przy klimie mam chłodno kiedy chcę. Nie muszę przewidywać i zastanawiać, się, czy mi będzie za zimno jak zostawię GWC wychodząc do pracy, czy może jak wrócę po wyłączeniu, to nie da rady mi schłodzić domu do wieczora. Dla mnie to zaleta.




> Ktos wspominal o zyskach slonecznych, jako najwazniejszym problemie, ale to problem zlego zaprojektowania budynku, a nie GWC czy klimy.
> Fajnie w folderze wygladaja wielkie szklenia na poludnie, ale pozniej grzeje w dynie, co nie?


Mi się nie podobają szklenia od góry do dołu. I estetycznie, i są niepraktyczne. Od południa mam jedno okno. Przez dosyć szeroki, niski okap słońce zajrzy nim do wnętrza dopiero pod koniec lata. Podobnie od wschodu i zachodu - spory, niski okap będzie powodował, że słońce tam będzie zaglądało długo przed i po południu niosąc stosunkowo niewiele energii. Od zachodu do tego mam spore drzewa, więc "okienko" gdy słońce będzie zaglądało do okien będzie dosyć krótkie. Więc u mnie zyski słoneczne będą niewielkie latem.

----------


## jasiek71

A od kiedy GWC ma służyć do wychładzania rozgrzanego domu...?
Wymiennik gruntowy jest częścią układu wentylacyjnego i służy do stabilizacji temperatury ...
Mam takie ustrojstwo u siebie w domu od siedmiu lat i w moim przypadku w zupełności wystarcza do utrzymania komfortu...

Ja uważam że GWC powinno być standardowym wyposażeniem domu wyposażonym w wentylację mechaniczną...

----------


## _John

> A od kiedy GWC ma służyć do wychładzania rozgrzanego domu...?
> Wymiennik gruntowy jest częścią układu wentylacyjnego i służy do stabilizacji temperatury ...
> Mam takie ustrojstwo u siebie w domu od siedmiu lat i w moim przypadku w zupełności wystarcza do *utrzymania komfortu...*
> 
> Ja uważam że GWC powinno być standardowym wyposażeniem domu wyposażonym w wentylację mechaniczną...


Tylko, że:



> Na zewnątrz patelnia 36* a z mojego GWC leci 18,6*...
> Wentylacja od kilku dni na max...( Prawie 5kWh na dobę *ino gwizd*...)


Twój GWC, oraz rozwiązania Witka udowadniają że jeśli chcemy zapewnić sobie "stabilizację temperatury"
To:



> (...) Do klimatyzowania z żwirowego GWC *trzeba min. 1,5wym./h* - wtedy wentylacja schodzi na drugi plan, trzeba zniwelować zyski ciepła które otrzymuje dom.


Albo musi "gwizdać"
Nie zawadzą jeszcze rolety (markizy itp) - oczywiści cały dzień zamknięte.
Będziemy mieszkać w Ciemnym Wygwizdowie, ale KOMFORTOWO!!!




> 5kWh na dobę





> No tak..., zapomniałem że tutaj każdy używa własnej "matematyki" aby pokazać że ma dłuższego"...

----------


## jasiek71

> Tylko, że:
> 
> Twój GWC, oraz rozwiązania Witka udowadniają że jeśli chcemy zapewnić sobie "stabilizację temperatury"
> To:
> 
> Albo musi "gwizdać"
> Nie zawadzą jeszcze rolety (markizy itp) - oczywiści cały dzień zamknięte.
> Będziemy mieszkać w Ciemnym Wygwizdowie, ale KOMFORTOWO!!!


Tylko że...
Ja nie posiadam rolet zewnętrznych więc nie mieszkam w ciemnogrodzie...
Rozumiem że twoja klimatyzacja łącznie z wentylacją zużywa mniej energii a jakiś tam split na ścianie salonu powoduje idealny rozkład temperatur w całym domu...

----------


## _John

> Rozumiem że twoja klimatyzacja łącznie z wentylacją zużywa mniej energii a jakiś tam split na ścianie salonu powoduje idealny rozkład temperatur w całym domu...


Nie. Nie ma możliwości by eksploatacja klimatyzatora była tańsza od GWC - pełna zgoda.
Ale są dodatkowe cechy, które być może warte są dopłaty:
- Jednostka kanałowa jest niewidoczna i chłodzi pomieszczenia równomiernie.
- Mamy możliwość szybkiego zbicia temperatury (np. dzieci cała sobotę kąpią się w basenie, więc drzwi na taras masz otwarte)
- W okresach przejściowych dogrzewasz (dni kiedy chłodno robi się rankiem, a po południu jest znów za ciepło)
- Prawidłowo dobierając kanały jest cicho
- Dodając do jednostki wewnętrznej puszkę filtracyjną masz dodatkowy oczyszczacz powietrza (Krakusy - smog - takie bajery doceniają)

Nie ma nic za darmo.

Na razie wiemy, że:
- żwirowy GWC bardzo dobrze oczyszcza powietrze, ale do funkcji "klimatyzacji" wymaga 1,5 wymiany/h (czyli 400 do 600 m3/h)
- rurowy GWC nie oczyszcza powietrza i do funkcji "klimatyzacji" również potrzebuje sporej wydajności
- oba rozwiązania zapewniają temperaturę na wylocie ok 19 - 20 st.C co przy przepływie 400 m3/h daje nam moc chłodniczą ok 1 kW (delta T 8K)
- oba rozwiązania sprawiają, że w rekuperatorze nie potrzebujemy grzałki - a to kolejne 200 PLN rocznie w kieszeni

----------


## kulibob

> Podobnie gwc... Daj sobie z tym spokój.


Dlaczego jesteście tacy anty GWC. Z perspektywy czasu wydaj mi się ok tylko mam trochę za małe.

----------


## oszczednyGrześ

> Dlaczego jesteście tacy anty GWC. Z perspektywy czasu wydaj mi się ok tylko mam trochę za małe.


Ile to gwc kosztowało? I jakie z tego profity? Anty... Zależy co kto oczekuje  :smile:

----------


## kulibob

Kosztowało tak około 3000 szacuję bo już nie pamiętam (GGWC). Latem trochę chłodniej, teraz do reku wpada ok 14*C a do garażu wypada ok 15*C. I reku niby nie zamarza podobno bo reku mam dopiero z 2-3 mc. A w zeszłym roku nawiewy zawsze na +.

----------


## mic81

> Podobnie gwc... Daj sobie z tym spokój.


Powiedz że żartujesz ? Jedno z lepszych i  tańszych rozwiązań jakie można z powodzeniem zrobić samemu a osiągi jakich bym się nigdy nie spodziewał.

----------


## Liwko

> Powiedz że żartujesz ? Jedno z lepszych i  tańszych rozwiązań jakie można z powodzeniem zrobić samemu a osiągi jakich bym się nigdy nie spodziewał.


Wszystko zależy od tego ile to kosztuje i w jakiej cenie masz kWh.

----------


## Liwko

A pro po. Sprzedam chłodnicę do GGWC.

----------


## rwojtek

> A pro po. Sprzedam chłodnicę do GGWC.


Liwko wymyśliłeś coś lepszego?

----------


## Marek.M

> A pro po. Sprzedam chłodnicę do GGWC.


Czemu? Za ile i jaką?

----------


## JTKirk

> A pro po. Sprzedam chłodnicę do GGWC.


hehe, jak dobrze pamiętam, to ponad 5 lat ci już leży  :wink: 
raz czy dwa nawet zapowiadałeś, że masz zamiar się za to zabrać  :wink: 

ja mam dokładnie tak samo, tyle że na szczęście nie zdążyłem kupić tej chłodnicy  :wink:

----------


## Liwko

> Liwko wymyśliłeś coś lepszego?


Reku z GWC to jest przerost formy nad treścią. Albo jedno, albo drugie. W dodatku przy niskiej cenie kWh to nawet reku rzadko się opłaci. Dlatego raczej powinno się to rozpatrywać w kategoriach komfortu.

----------


## Liwko

> Czemu? Za ile i jaką?






Bo mam to w nosie  :smile: 

Nówka sztuka, nie śmigana. Dałem 800zł, oddam za 500  :smile:

----------


## mic81

> Reku z GWC to jest przerost formy nad treścią. Albo jedno, albo drugie. W dodatku przy niskiej cenie kWh to nawet reku rzadko się opłaci. Dlatego raczej powinno się to rozpatrywać w kategoriach komfortu.


Nie jestem w stanie podać ile mi nawiewa bez GWC ale z GWC przy minus 5 zimą w nawiewie temp 17 stopni.  Koszt GWC = 2000 zł ( rury fi 200 i 160  ( około 60 mb)  + koparka + płyn do mycia naczyń ludwik + 10  worków cementów)

----------


## Liwko

> Nie jestem w stanie podać ile mi nawiewa bez GWC ale z GWC przy minus 5 zimą w nawiewie temp 17 stopni.  Koszt GWC = 2000 zł ( rury fi 200 i 160  ( około 60 mb)  + koparka + płyn do mycia naczyń ludwik + 10  worków cementów)


No to mi by się to chyba zwracało ze 150 lat.

----------


## Marek.M

> No to mi by się to chyba zwracało ze 150 lat.


To jak przeciwdziałasz zamarzaniu reku?

----------


## jasiek71

> No to mi by się to chyba zwracało ze 150 lat.


A to musi się zwracać...?
Koszty ogrodzenia czy kostki brukowej na podwórku też się muszą zwrócić...?
Jakieś nie standardowe szklenie otworów okiennych czy jakieś drogie dekoracje też trzeba uwzględnić w kosztach...?
Zawsze wydawało mi się że takie rzeczy mają nam służyć i tyle...

----------


## mic81

> No to mi by się to chyba zwracało ze 150 lat.


Poczekaj poczekaj, a w ile lat Ci się zwróci lodówka czy pralka ? Ja to rozpatruję w kwestii komfortu. Latem w domu przy upałach czasem aż za chłodno jak z dworu wchodzisz.  Nie wszystko się musi zwrócić.

----------


## Marek.M

> No to mi by się to chyba zwracało ze 150 lat.


Myślę, że Liwko chodziło o czysto materialny zwrot, a właściwie zaoszczędzone kWh energii. Oczywiście dochodzą pozamaterialne korzyści płynące z posiadania różnych "instalacji".

----------


## Myjk

> Poczekaj poczekaj, a w ile lat Ci się zwróci lodówka czy pralka ? Ja to rozpatruję w kwestii komfortu.


Jeśli coś ma alternatywę, to normalne że się liczy jako zwrot. Dla pralki alternatywą jest co najwyżej frania, względnie wanna i tarka ew. strumień i tarka, dla lodówki chyba tylko ziemianka. Wiadomo że to żadne sensowne alternatywy, to się nie liczy. Porównanie, przy rozważaniu zwrotu, do kostki brukowej czy ogrodzenia to kompletnie przestrzelona analogia (co niestety zdarza się jaśkowi nadzwyczaj często). 

Ja się zgadzam, że GWC z reku to strata pieniędzy (albo rybka, albo pipka), bo znacznie obniża sprawność rekuperacji, a żeby wymiennik nie zamarzał to lepiej niech sobie reku uruchomi grzałkę od święta. Dodatkowo jak komuś przeszkadza chłodniejsze świeże powietrze, to też lepiej grzałkę wstawić w kanał za reku i dogrzać powietrze. Dlatego zapewne padło stwierdzenie, że inwestycja w GWC się w życiu nie zwróci, co więcej, komfortu też znacznie nie poprawi.




> Latem w domu przy upałach czasem aż za chłodno jak z dworu wchodzisz.  Nie wszystko się musi zwrócić.


Ale to raczej nie z powodu GWC, bo tam za mało mocy jest żeby cały dom opędzić, szczególnie taki z poddaszem użytkowym.

----------


## miloszenko

> Jeśli coś ma alternatywę, to normalne że się liczy jako zwrot. Dla pralki alternatywą jest co najwyżej frania, względnie wanna i tarka ew. strumień i tarka, dla lodówki chyba tylko ziemianka. Wiadomo że to żadne sensowne alternatywy, to się nie liczy. Porównanie, przy rozważaniu zwrotu, do kostki brukowej czy ogrodzenia to kompletnie przestrzelona analogia (co niestety zdarza się jaśkowi nadzwyczaj często). 
> 
> Ja się zgadzam, że GWC z reku to strata pieniędzy (albo rybka, albo pipka), bo znacznie obniża sprawność rekuperacji, a żeby wymiennik nie zamarzał to lepiej niech sobie reku uruchomi grzałkę od święta. Dodatkowo jak komuś przeszkadza chłodniejsze świeże powietrze, to też lepiej grzałkę wstawić w kanał za reku i dogrzać powietrze. Dlatego zapewne padło stwierdzenie, że inwestycja w GWC się w życiu nie zwróci, co więcej, komfortu też znacznie nie poprawi.
> 
> 
> Ale to raczej nie z powodu GWC, bo tam za mało mocy jest żeby cały dom opędzić, szczególnie taki z poddaszem użytkowym.


Ja jednak uważam, iż lepiej mieć GWC niż reku, a najlepiej oba urządzenia.

Koszt jest żaden biorąc pod uwagę, iż to czego nie da rady zrobić GWC będzie musiała nadrobić klima lub nagrzewnica.

Nagrzewnica źre prąd jak dzika i nie umie chłodzić.

Klima ma większą moc lokalnie, ale kosztuje tyle co GWC (split mono), choć zje do działania podobną ilość kWh.

W kwestii chłodzenia GWC ma jednak jedną przewagę nad klimą - właśnie na poddaszu najważniejszą - zbija wysoką temperaturę wiszącą pod sufitem.

W praktyce oznacza to, iż znacznie opóźnia efekt nagrzewania się przegród, a to w perspektywie wielodniowych upałów decyduje o tym, czy jeszcze jest komfortowo czy już nie.

Klima kanałowa będzie kosztowała 3 razy tyle co GWC na starcie.

GWC ma średnio 2-3 kW mocy i z reguły chodzi cały czas, dodatkowo walczy z gorącym powietrzem bardzo skutecznie.

Minimum dla mnie to GWC i wentyle, ale te wentyle i jakieś do nich pudła z reguły i tak będą kosztować tyle, co prosty polski reku VENTSa, więc nie ma co kombinować i wstawiać gotowca.

----------


## jasiek71

> Jeśli coś ma alternatywę, to normalne że się liczy jako zwrot. Dla pralki alternatywą jest co najwyżej frania, względnie wanna i tarka ew. strumień i tarka, dla lodówki chyba tylko ziemianka. Wiadomo że to żadne sensowne alternatywy, to się nie liczy. Porównanie, przy rozważaniu zwrotu, do kostki brukowej czy ogrodzenia to kompletnie przestrzelona analogia (co niestety zdarza się jaśkowi nadzwyczaj często). 
> 
> Ja się zgadzam, że GWC z reku to strata pieniędzy (albo rybka, albo pipka), bo znacznie obniża sprawność rekuperacji, a żeby wymiennik nie zamarzał to lepiej niech sobie reku uruchomi grzałkę od święta. Dodatkowo jak komuś przeszkadza chłodniejsze świeże powietrze, to też lepiej grzałkę wstawić w kanał za reku i dogrzać powietrze. Dlatego zapewne padło stwierdzenie, że inwestycja w GWC się w życiu nie zwróci, co więcej, komfortu też znacznie nie poprawi.
> 
> 
> Ale to raczej nie z powodu GWC, bo tam za mało mocy jest żeby cały dom opędzić, szczególnie taki z poddaszem użytkowym.


Co Ty bredzisz...
Chce mieć chałupę 250m2 to taką buduję...
Chce mieć auto za 200tys to takie kupuję...
Chcę mieć GWC bo uważam że ma sens to robię...
I tak z wieloma innymi pierdołami...
Wszystko zależy czy chcę i czy mnie na to stać...

Oczywiście na porządku dziennym ..." Nie mam GWC ale jest do doopy"...
Ale żeby nie było...
Zawsze znajdzie się jakiś pacjent z chałupą bardziej do szklarni podobną co stwierdzi że ma GWC i jest do niczego...
Znajdzie się też zawsze jakiś zawodnik który nie potrafi w lecie z zamkniętymi oknami funkcjonować...
Zdarza się też taki co nie potrafi zrozumieć że aby cały ten system działał potrzeba pracy wentylacji na dużej wydajności i cały czas będzie kombinował jak tu zmniejszyć lub wyłączyć bo mu prąd źre...
Najpierw trzeba dorosnąć do takiego rozwiązania tak samo jak do energooszczędności...

----------


## Liwko

> A to musi się zwracać...?
> Koszty ogrodzenia czy kostki brukowej na podwórku też się muszą zwrócić...?
> Jakieś nie standardowe szklenie otworów okiennych czy jakieś drogie dekoracje też trzeba uwzględnić w kosztach...?
> Zawsze wydawało mi się że takie rzeczy mają nam służyć i tyle...


A to czasem nie ty nie pukałeś się w czoło jak podłączyłeś reku do swojego GWC? Zużycie prądu przecież u ciebie nie zmalało.

Będę miał GGWC, ale będzie to klimakonwektor 4,5kW podłączony do moich odwiertów 6kW. Mam tylko problem z podłączeniem go do sterownika (brak schematu, a google jednak wszystkiego nie wie). Mam dwie antresole i myślę, że spokojnie ogarnie cały dom.

----------


## Liwko

> Co Ty bredzisz...
> Chce mieć chałupę 250m2 to taką buduję...
> Chce mieć auto za 200tys to takie kupuję...
> Chcę mieć GWC bo uważam że ma sens to robię...
> I tak z wieloma innymi pierdołami...
> Wszystko zależy czy chcę i czy mnie na to stać...


Czasami jasiek bredzisz jak potłuczony.

Mój znajomy zamiast mnie posłuchać, posłuchał "fachowcóf" i do super zaizolowanego domu 150m2, wpakował pompę 12kW i do tego mimo podłogówki w całym domu bufor 1000l. Oczywiście mimo działki 3000m2 i super terenu zrobił do niej odwierty. Teraz ma drożej i gorzej (przy buforze niższa sprawność układu). Stać go, a co. Myślisz że tędy droga???

----------


## jasiek71

> A to czasem nie ty nie pukałeś się w czoło jak podłączyłeś reku do swojego GWC? Zużycie prądu przecież u ciebie nie zmalało.
> 
> Będę miał GGWC, ale będzie to klimakonwektor 4,5kW podłączony do moich odwiertów 6kW. Mam tylko problem z podłączeniem go do sterownika (brak schematu, a google jednak wszystkiego nie wie). Mam dwie antresole i myślę, że spokojnie ogarnie cały dom.


Zużycie energii nie zmalało ale za to wzrósł komfort...  ( A chyba o to chodzi...?)
Wiesz jak kiedyś też krzyczałem że GWC jest do doopy ale kilka lat bytowania z tym wynalazkiem i zmieniłem zdanie...
Będę za to powtarzał do upadłego że do energooszczędnego bytowania trzeba dorosnąć...

----------


## jasiek71

> Czasami jasiek bredzisz jak potłuczony.
> 
> Mój znajomy zamiast mnie posłuchać, posłuchał "fachowcóf" i do super zaizolowanego domu 150m2, wpakował pompę 12kW i do tego mimo podłogówki w całym domu bufor 1000l. Oczywiście mimo działki 3000m2 i super terenu zrobił do niej odwierty. Teraz ma drożej i gorzej (przy buforze niższa sprawność układu). Stać go, a co. Myślisz że tędy droga???


Ale ten Twój znajomy nie posłuchał Siebie samego prawdopodobnie z braku wiedzy i determinacji a to jest Jego sprawa...
Pretensje możesz mieć co najwyżej do Siebie że byłeś zbyt mało przekonujący... :big tongue:

----------


## Liwko

> Ale ten Twój znajomy nie posłuchał Siebie samego prawdopodobnie z braku wiedzy i determinacji a to jest Jego sprawa...
> Pretensje możesz mieć co najwyżej do Siebie że byłeś zbyt mało przekonujący...


No ale według twojej terminologii, stać go  :wink:

----------


## Liwko

> Będę za to powtarzał do upadłego że do energooszczędnego bytowania trzeba dorosnąć...


No to jednak ma być oszczędnie, ale zwrócić się nie musi? Ciekawe rozważania  :smile:

----------


## jasiek71

> No ale według twojej terminologii, stać go


No skoro był w stanie za to zapłacić... :wink: 
Widocznie miał jakieś tam przekonanie do tych fachowców...

Każdy ma swój własny rozum i nawet do kibla go ze sobą nosi więc powinien go używać...

----------


## jasiek71

> No to jednak ma być oszczędnie, ale zwrócić się nie musi? Ciekawe rozważania


A gdzie jest napisane że energooszczędne to tanie...?
Masz prosty przykład z samochodem elektrycznym...
Jest energooszczędny a czy na sens ekonomiczny...?
Ale zejdźmy z tego tematu bo to co się dzieje na świecie jest bardziej trendem i sposobem na napędzenie gospodarki niż sposobem na oszczędzanie energii...

----------


## Liwko

Gdybym miał pizzernię, kupiłbym elektryczny  :wink:

----------


## Myjk

> Co Ty bredzisz...
> Chce mieć chałupę 250m2 to taką buduję...
> Chce mieć auto za 200tys to takie kupuję...
> Chcę mieć GWC bo uważam że ma sens to robię...
> I tak z wieloma innymi pierdołami...
> Wszystko zależy czy chcę i czy mnie na to stać...


Nie dyskutujemy o chciejstwie, tylko o opłacalności danego rozwiązania na tle komfortu. Jak kogoś stać i lubi, to niech sobie montuje co mu się tam podoba, ale dlaczego nie można napisać, że może to być nieopłacalne (w sensie że są inne wyjścia) i zaraz fochy lecą? Uwzględnij, że tutaj piszemy dla innych, a nie dla siebie i nie pod siebie. Nie każdy ma parę lat na rozważania i testowanie rozwiązań na własnym tyłku.




> Oczywiście na porządku dziennym ..." Nie mam GWC ale jest do doopy"...


Oczywiście policzyłem to dla siebie i wyszło mi że jest do doopy, bo realna moc chłodnicza jak i grzewcza bez pompy ciepła, jest zbyt niska. Trzeba mieć bardzo mocno specyficzne warunki aby to działało, głównie dać sobie sporo ograniczeń -- a ograniczenia nie mają nic wspólnego z komfortem którym tutaj się rzuca.




> Ale żeby nie było...
> Zawsze znajdzie się jakiś pacjent z chałupą bardziej do szklarni podobną co stwierdzi że ma GWC i jest do niczego...
> Znajdzie się też zawsze jakiś zawodnik który nie potrafi w lecie z zamkniętymi oknami funkcjonować...
> Zdarza się też taki co nie potrafi zrozumieć że aby cały ten system działał potrzeba pracy wentylacji na dużej wydajności i cały czas będzie kombinował jak tu zmniejszyć lub wyłączyć bo mu prąd źre...


Tu nie chodzi o prąd. Duża wydajność, duża wichura = brak komfortu. Dlatego właśnie dla mnie ten system chłodzenia odpada i chcę go oprzeć owszem na GWC, ale z wplątaną w to PC która znacznie obniży temperaturę źródła, co wykluczy konieczność robienia niekomfortowej wichury w domu.




> Najpierw trzeba dorosnąć do takiego rozwiązania tak samo jak do energooszczędności...


W takim razie pomóż w tym innym czytającym, zamiast utrudniać.  :big tongue:

----------


## jasiek71

> Nie dyskutujemy o chciejstwie, tylko o opłacalności danego rozwiązania na tle komfortu. Jak kogoś stać i lubi, to niech sobie montuje co mu się tam podoba, ale dlaczego nie można napisać, że może to być nieopłacalne (w sensie że są inne wyjścia) i zaraz fochy lecą? Uwzględnij, że tutaj piszemy dla innych, a nie dla siebie i nie pod siebie. Nie każdy ma parę lat na rozważania i testowanie rozwiązań na własnym tyłku.
> 
> 
> Oczywiście policzyłem to dla siebie i wyszło mi że jest do doopy, bo realna moc chłodnicza jak i grzewcza bez pompy ciepła, jest zbyt niska. Trzeba mieć bardzo mocno specyficzne warunki aby to działało, głównie dać sobie sporo ograniczeń -- a ograniczenia nie mają nic wspólnego z komfortem którym tutaj się rzuca.
> 
> 
> Tu nie chodzi o prąd. Duża wydajność, duża wichura = brak komfortu. Dlatego właśnie dla mnie ten system chłodzenia odpada i chcę go oprzeć owszem na GWC, ale z wplątaną w to PC która znacznie obniży temperaturę źródła, co wykluczy konieczność robienia niekomfortowej wichury w domu.
> 
> 
> W takim razie pomóż w tym innym czytającym, zamiast utrudniać.


Ale Ty nie masz GWC ani nie używasz takiego rozwiązania więc dlaczego masz być wyrocznią...?
Ja naprawdę nic nie mam do klimatyzacji ale dlaczego wypowiadacie się w negatywny sposób odnośnie GWC skoro tak naprawdę nie macie do czego się odnieść...

Znam ludzi którzy nie są zadowoleni z klimatyzacji ale jakoś nie latam i nie krzyczę że takie rozwiązanie jest do doopy...

Tak samo można się przyczepić do materiału z którego jest wykonany budynek...
Każdy chwali swoje...

----------


## jasiek71

> Gdybym miał pizzernię, kupiłbym elektryczny


A ja jak bym miał nadmiar gotówki to kupiłbym tylko po to aby mieć...
A że nie mam to jeżdżę LPG... :wink:

----------


## Liwko

> A ja jak bym miał nadmiar gotówki to kupiłbym tylko po to aby mieć...
> A że nie mam to jeżdżę LPG...


Czyli jednak liczysz  :smile: 

I wszystko co masz jest przez to, że liczysz  :yes:

----------


## jasiek71

> Czyli jednak liczysz 
> 
> I wszystko co masz jest przez to, że liczysz


Auto na LPG to jest właśnie mój wybór a nie sąsiada...
Tak samo jak moja chałupa z kablami i GWC...
Noo... i fotowoltaika Off grid z którą cały czas walczę też...
Pretensje mogę mieć tylko do siebie...

----------


## JanWerbinski

GWC zimą ma sens tylko jako zabezpieczenie przed zamrażaniem rekuperatorów z prymitywnym sterowaniem i samoróbek. GWC miał większy sens przy rekuperatorach o małej sprawności, np. z wymiennikiem krzyżowym.

Przy sprawności rekuperatora rzędu 90% GWC nie zmniejsza kosztów energii. Załóżmy że zyskujemy 15 stopni na temperaturze powietrza z GWC. Przy sprawności 90% z tych 15 stopni zostaje zysk tylko 1,5 stopnia. Kosztem tego zysku jest znacznie większa ilość energii potrzebna do wentylatorów które muszą pokonać znaczny opór GWC. Czyli cały zysk znika i zostaje koszt.
Wydaje mi się że taniej jest powietrze podgrzać płynnie sterowaną grzałką do temperatury nieco powyżej zera i w ten sposób zabezpieczyć się przed zamarzaniem wymiennik, niż budować GWC.

GWC latem ma nieco większy sens. To opóźnienie w nagrzewaniu domu ale znowu okupione wysokimi oporami i związanymi z tym większymi kosztami energii. Zysk jest dyskusyjny a może nawet go nie ma. Dlatego zrezygnowałem z pomysłu kopania GWC.

----------


## Kaizen

> Koszt GWC = 2000 zł ( rury fi 200 i 160  ( około 60 mb)  + koparka + płyn do mycia naczyń ludwik + 10  worków cementów)


Rury z atestem, czy nikt nie sprawdzał, jakie toksyny wydzielają i jakie żyjątka na tym rozkwitają i co jak ich metabolity wpływają na zdrowie człowieka?

----------


## miloszenko

> GWC zimą ma sens tylko jako zabezpieczenie przed zamrażaniem rekuperatorów z prymitywnym sterowaniem i samoróbek. GWC miał większy sens przy rekuperatorach o małej sprawności, np. z wymiennikiem krzyżowym.
> 
> Przy sprawności rekuperatora rzędu 90% GWC nie zmniejsza kosztów energii. Załóżmy że zyskujemy 15 stopni na temperaturze powietrza z GWC. Przy sprawności 90% z tych 15 stopni zostaje zysk tylko 1,5 stopnia. Kosztem tego zysku jest znacznie większa ilość energii potrzebna do wentylatorów które muszą pokonać znaczny opór GWC. Czyli cały zysk znika i zostaje koszt.
> Wydaje mi się że taniej jest powietrze podgrzać płynnie sterowaną grzałką do temperatury nieco powyżej zera i w ten sposób zabezpieczyć się przed zamarzaniem wymiennik, niż budować GWC.
> 
> GWC latem ma nieco większy sens. To opóźnienie w nagrzewaniu domu ale znowu okupione wysokimi oporami i związanymi z tym większymi kosztami energii. Zysk jest dyskusyjny a może nawet go nie ma. Dlatego zrezygnowałem z pomysłu kopania GWC.


Zysk z GWC jest oczywisty. Wentylator bierze 50 W a energii leci 2000 W.

----------


## jasiek71

> Rury z atestem, czy nikt nie sprawdzał, jakie toksyny wydzielają i jakie żyjątka na tym rozkwitają i co jak ich metabolity wpływają na zdrowie człowieka?


Najważniejsze to te atesty i gwarancje... :wink:

----------


## Kaizen

> Zysk z GWC jest oczywisty. Wentylator bierze 50 W a energii leci 2000 W.


Tylko co z tego, jak te KW to zyskuje natura, bo niewiele z tej mocy zwiększa temperaturę nawiewu w domu - większość zwiększa temperaturę na wyrzutni.

Dokładanie GWC do rekuperatora dla oszczędności w ogrzewaniu nie ma sensu.

----------


## Kaizen

> Najważniejsze to te atesty i gwarancje...


Jeżeli chodzi o zdrowie - oczywiście. Skłonność do ryzyka kończy się u mnie na kuponie Lotto. Nie tam, gdzie ryzykuję bezpieczeństwem zdrowiem swoim czy dzieci albo znaczącymi kwotami pieniędzy.

----------


## jasiek71

> Tylko co z tego, jak te KW to zyskuje natura, bo niewiele z tej mocy zwiększa temperaturę nawiewu w domu - większość zwiększa temperaturę na wyrzutni.
> 
> Dokładanie GWC do rekuperatora dla oszczędności w ogrzewaniu nie ma sensu.


W zimie bez sensu...
 W lecie bez sensu...
A jak długo  posiadasz takie rozwiązanie...?
Masz to opomiarowane...?

----------


## Kaizen

> A jak długo  posiadasz takie rozwiązanie...?
> Masz to opomiarowane...?


Nie mam, bo uczę się na cudzych błędach.

To nie oczywiste, że jak masz wyższą temperaturę na czerpni, to przy tej samej temperaturze wewnątrz domu masz wyższą temperaturę na wyrzutni? Czyli wyrzucasz waty które rekuperator bez GWC by odzyskał.

----------


## jasiek71

> Nie mam, bo uczę się na cudzych błędach.
> 
> To nie oczywiste, że jak masz wyższą temperaturę na czerpni, to przy tej samej temperaturze wewnątrz domu masz wyższą temperaturę na wyrzutni? Czyli wyrzucasz waty które rekuperator bez GWC by odzyskał.


Ale jest oczywiste że do GWC podpinasz najtańszą centralę wentylacyjną i masz sprawność całości na poziomie tej z górnej półki a w dodatku nie istnieje problem jakiegoś szronienia czy zamarzania...
Jako bonus masz jeszcze schłodzenie i wytrącenie nadmiaru wilgoci z powietrza wentylacyjnego w lecie...
Ale co ja tam się znam skoro mam takie rozwiązanie we własnej chałupie i się sprawdza...
Donna tam mogę z teoretykami co to sobie wyliczyli...

----------


## Kaizen

> Ale jest oczywiste że do GWC podpinasz najtańszą centralę wentylacyjną i masz sprawność całości na poziomie tej z górnej półki


Całości? Włącznie ze zużyciem prądu przez wentylatory? Masz to opomiarowane? Każde 10W poboru więcej przez tańsze wentylatory taniego rekuperatora to jakieś 40zł więcej za prąd. To samo z wentylatorem do GWC.
Ale nawet jak wychodzi sprawność na poziomie reku z górnej półki, to jaka jest różnica w cenie takich rozwiązań? Też bliska zera przy użyciu materiałów najtańszych, bez atestów higienicznych? Więc po co ta rzeźba, pakowanie sobie powietrza przepuszczonego przez rury kanalizacyjne do płuc?

----------


## romano78

U mnie na szronienie i zamarzanie znalazłem lepszy i tańszy sposób odlaczylem o rozdzielacza podlogowki pętle która grzalka malutką garderobę i wpialem się alupexem i pociagnalem go na strych do rury czerpnej a do otwierania przeplywu sluzy zwykla głowica grzejnikowa ktora się otwiera w okolicy 0 i jest ona w środku w rurze od paru dni bo poprzednią zimę była na zewnatrz rury przytulona i owinieta wełną teraz to dopiero dziala jak nalezy zadnych sterownikow termostatow napedza to tylko jedna pompka w piecu gazowym.

----------


## jasiek71

> Całości? Włącznie ze zużyciem prądu przez wentylatory? Masz to opomiarowane? Każde 10W poboru więcej przez tańsze wentylatory taniego rekuperatora to jakieś 40zł więcej za prąd. To samo z wentylatorem do GWC.
> Ale nawet jak wychodzi sprawność na poziomie reku z górnej półki, to jaka jest różnica w cenie takich rozwiązań? Też bliska zera przy użyciu materiałów najtańszych, bez atestów higienicznych? Więc po co ta rzeźba, pakowanie sobie powietrza przepuszczonego przez rury kanalizacyjne do płuc?


Ale po co to udowadnianie kto ma "dłuższego"...?
Mi pasuje to co mam i mi się sprawdza...
A że Ty potrzebujesz do wszystkiego papierka to sobie za niego zapłacić...
Tyle i tylko tyle...

----------


## _John

> GWC ma średnio 2-3 kW mocy i z reguły chodzi cały czas,





> Zysk z GWC jest oczywisty. Wentylator bierze 50 W a energii leci 2000 W.


Możesz podać dane wejściowe dla takich mocy?
Temperatura wejściowa, wyjściowa, przepływ i opór GWC.

----------


## jasiek71

> Możesz podać dane wejściowe dla takich mocy?
> Temperatura wejściowa, wyjściowa, przepływ i opór GWC.


A to takie trudne do ogarnięcia...?
Z zewnątrz leci 30* a do chałupy nawiewa 16* przy 500m3/h...

----------


## Kaizen

> Ale po co to udowadnianie kto ma "dłuższego"...?


Na razie nie mam żadnego  :big tongue: 
Więc nie wiem co ta metafora ma oznaczać. Chyba tylko to, że Ty zachwalasz swoje i negujesz wszystko inne? Brakuje Ci argumentów merytorycznych (np. tych danych z pomiarów) że uciekasz się do tak miałkich "argumentów"? Czy raczej mówisz "masz rację, to nie ma sensu ekonomicznego i mizerny użytkowy a służy tylko dla biednych, którzy nie wiedzą, że biednych nie stać na tanie rzeczy"?

Naprawdę myślisz, że tu chodzi o przekonanie jednej konkretnej osoby? Znasz taki program Sonda (oryginał, nie podróbka)? Myślisz, że Kamiński z Kurkiem się żarli żeby przekonać drugą stronę? Czy żeby pokazać dwie strony medalu?

----------


## Liwko

> ...przy 500m3/h...


 :big lol:

----------


## jasiek71

> 


No i Co w tym takiego śmiesznego...?

----------


## jasiek71

> Na razie nie mam żadnego 
> Więc nie wiem co ta metafora ma oznaczać. Chyba tylko to, że Ty zachwalasz swoje i negujesz wszystko inne? Brakuje Ci argumentów merytorycznych (np. tych danych z pomiarów) że uciekasz się do tak miałkich "argumentów"? Czy raczej mówisz "masz rację, to nie ma sensu ekonomicznego i mizerny użytkowy a służy tylko dla biednych, którzy nie wiedzą, że biednych nie stać na tanie rzeczy"?
> 
> Naprawdę myślisz, że tu chodzi o przekonanie jednej konkretnej osoby? Znasz taki program Sonda (oryginał, nie podróbka)? Myślisz, że Kamiński z Kurkiem się żarli żeby przekonać drugą stronę? Czy żeby pokazać dwie strony medalu?


A powiedz mi...mam krytykować rozwiązanie które sprawdza się w moim domu...?
Zresztą nie tylko w moim przypadku...
Ale spoko...
Klima jest najlepsza...
Założę sobie nie wiem po co...?

----------


## Liwko

> No i Co w tym takiego śmiesznego...?


Pokaż mi ten tani reku z taką wydajnością  :smile:

----------


## jasiek71

> Pokaż mi ten tani reku z taką wydajnością



A czy jest problem kupić wymiennik w skrzynce , dwa wentylatory i kilka dupereli do sterowania...?
Do czego mi ta fabryczna kompletna centrala wentylacyjna...?

No ale zapomniałem...
Tu potrzeba atesty i gwarancje...

----------


## _John

> A to takie trudne do ogarnięcia...?
> Z zewnątrz leci 30* a do chałupy nawiewa 16* przy 500m3/h...


Ale ja mieszkam WEWNĄTRZ nie na zewnątrz!
Jeśli w domu mam 24 a z zewnątrz nawiewam 16 to odbierze mi maksymalnie 1,3 kW. (i to dla 500 m3/h)

U kolegi miloszenko GWC daje 2 - 3 kW.
Co dla powyższych temperatur daje 750 - 1100 m3/h.
Moc zużyta na pracę wentylatora to już abstrakcja.

----------


## Kaizen

> A powiedz mi...mam krytykować rozwiązanie które sprawdza się w moim domu...?


Mam żonę. Spradza się...  Jest mi z nią dobrze. Jest mi z nią bardzo dobrze. Jest mi z nią tak dobrze, że dobrze mi tak.

Mam krytykować to rozwiązanie? No, nie wiem, czy drugi raz zastosowałbym to rozwiązanie  :big tongue: 

Nie rozumiem zachwalania jakiegoś rozwiązania tylko dla tego, że się je ma.

"sprawdza się" to tylko deklaracja subiektywnych odczuć emocjonalnych. Ludzie ze śmieciuchami się cieszą i je gloryfikują, bo i ogrzeją, i śmieci spalą. Sprawdzają się. Podaj argumenty i liczby za tym, że to lepsze rozwiązanie, niż rekuperator z górnej półki (czego, jak zrozumiałem, substytutem ma być badziewny rekuperator + GWC).

----------


## Liwko

> A czy jest problem kupić wymiennik w skrzynce , dwa wentylatory i kilka dupereli do sterowania...?
> Do czego mi ta fabryczna kompletna centrala wentylacyjna...?
> 
> No ale zapomniałem...
> Tu potrzeba atesty i gwarancje...


Aaa, to teraz zaczynamy się bawić w druciarstwo? Oj jasiu jasiu  :smile:

----------


## Kaizen

> A czy jest problem kupić wymiennik w skrzynce


Pewnie. Trzeba dobrać sytuację, wydumać, żeby udowodnić sens jakiegoś rozwiązania. Raz, do testów w określonych warunkach będzie lepsze. A przez cały okres normalnego użytkowania będzie kulało.

----------


## jasiek71

> Ale ja mieszkam WEWNĄTRZ nie na zewnątrz!
> Jeśli w domu mam 24 a z zewnątrz nawiewam 16 to odbierze mi maksymalnie 1,3 kW. (i to dla 500 m3/h)
> 
> U kolegi miloszenko GWC daje 2 - 3 kW.
> Co dla powyższych temperatur daje 750 - 1100 m3/h.
> Moc zużyta na pracę wentylatora to już abstrakcja.


A od kiedy to potrzeba chłodzenia jak w chałupie podczas upałów jest 24* i do czego jest potrzebna jakaś większa moc chłodnicza skoro jest taka temperatura...?

Nawet te 1,3 kW mocy to jest ponad 30 kWh na dobę czyli dziesięć godzin pracy na max małego klimatyzatora wiszącego w salonie...
Skoro w większości przypadków taki klimatyzator w zupełności wystarcza przy pracy AUTO na zapewnienie komfortu to i GWC też da radę...
Trzeba też wsiąść pod uwagę że GWC ma swoistą samoregulację mocy chłodniczej ...

----------


## jasiek71

> Pewnie. Trzeba dobrać sytuację, wydumać, żeby udowodnić sens jakiegoś rozwiązania. Raz, do testów w określonych warunkach będzie lepsze. A przez cały okres normalnego użytkowania będzie kulało.


No mi to już"kuleje" z pięć czy sześć lat...
Jak się umie...
Jak się ma czym...
A jak się nie chce to się płaci...

----------


## jasiek71

> Aaa, to teraz zaczynamy się bawić w druciarstwo? Oj jasiu jasiu


Każda jedna instalacja wykonana przez fachowców to druciarstwo...
Różnica jest taka że albo zrobisz sam albo za to zapłacisz...

----------


## miloszenko

> Ale ja mieszkam WEWNĄTRZ nie na zewnątrz!
> Jeśli w domu mam 24 a z zewnątrz nawiewam 16 to odbierze mi maksymalnie 1,3 kW. (i to dla 500 m3/h)
> 
> U kolegi miloszenko GWC daje 2 - 3 kW.
> Co dla powyższych temperatur daje 750 - 1100 m3/h.
> Moc zużyta na pracę wentylatora to już abstrakcja.


Ja nie mam GWC, mam akurat klimę. Ale moc grzewcza i chłodnicza znam wg doboru parametrów pracy chłodnicy z Juwentu.

----------


## mic81

> Rury z atestem, czy nikt nie sprawdzał, jakie toksyny wydzielają i jakie żyjątka na tym rozkwitają i co jak ich metabolity wpływają na zdrowie człowieka?


 Ty też nie sprawdzałeś ale już sugerujesz że coś tam rośnie i mnie truje. Otóż nie po 4 latach funkcjonowania po wepchnięciu 5 m sondy do środka niczego tam nie ma ( sam byłem ciekawy czy może jakiś obce formy życia czasem się tam nie zadomowiły ) Jak pomyśleć chwilę to w tych rurach są dość trudne warunki - notoryczny przeciąg, zmienne warunki temperaturowe. Pewnie prędzej zejdę od tego gówna którym palą sąsiedzi niż od tego co może ewentualnie uwalniać się z pomarańczowych rur kanalizacyjnych.

A jeśli chodzi o taki "drutowy rekuperator" made by Jasiek71 to posiadam i też się zastanawiam dlaczego to  kuźwa ciągle działa a przecież nie ma atestów i pisemnej gwarancji. Nie muszę do niego ściągać serwisantów a filtry kosztują tyle ile średniej jakości piwo z biedronki. Jasiek czemu zrobiłeś mi taki hujo wy rekuperator   :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:

----------


## mic81

Bawią mnie wypowiedzi, że coś nie będzie działać (chłodzenie przez GWC) jak co lato tego doświadczam Teoretycy kontra praktycy jpr. :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol: .  Ale co tam przecież bez atestów i gwarancji nie może hulać  :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Kaizen

> Ty też nie sprawdzałeś ale już sugerujesz że coś tam rośnie i mnie truje. Otóż nie po 4 latach funkcjonowania po wepchnięciu 5 m sondy do środka niczego tam nie ma


Ta sonda to z mikroskopem? Pokazuje bakterie?





> Jak pomyśleć chwilę to w tych rurach są dość trudne warunki - notoryczny przeciąg, zmienne warunki temperaturowe.


Myślałem, że cały bajer w GWC to właśnie stała temperatura ścianek. Wilgoć... Całkiem jak w płucach. Tylko chłodniej trochę.




> Pewnie prędzej zejdę od tego gówna którym palą sąsiedzi niż od tego co może ewentualnie uwalniać się z pomarańczowych rur kanalizacyjnych.


Twoja wola. Twoje ryzyko. Ja wszędzie tam, gdzie chodzi o zdrowie moje i moich bliskich nie dopuszczam opcji zwiększania ryzyka bez potrzeby czy dla drobnych oszczędności. Tyle, że za rury do GWC trzeba wydać trochę więcej i mało kto to robi, bo business case się wtedy nie domyka.

----------


## Kaizen

> Bawią mnie wypowiedzi, że coś nie będzie działać (chłodzenie przez GWC) jak co lato tego doświadczam Teoretycy kontra praktycy jpr..  Ale co tam przecież bez atestów i gwarancji nie może hulać


Czemu miałoby nie działać? Tyle, że moc śmieszna.

Oczywiście, że brak atestów i gwarancji nie świadczy, że to zły materiał czy sprzęt. Świadczy jedynie o tym, że badano, czy w świetle dzisiejszej wiedzy nie szkodzi. Ja sporo rzeczy kupuję na Ali, ale nie przyszłoby mi do głowy kupować tam zabawki dla małych dzieci. ChGW co tam jest w farbach czy plastikach - a potem nie wiadomo, z czego dziecko ma raka, ADHD, autyzm czy inne problemy. Pewnie, że nie wiadomo, czy za X lat nie okaże się, że coś z atestem nie powodowało takich problemów, tylko dzisiaj jeszcze o tym nie wiemy. Ale* atest przynajmniej gwarantuje, że nie ma w tym substancji, o których już dzisiaj wiemy, że szkodzą.*

----------


## mic81

> Czemu miałoby nie działać? Tyle, że moc śmieszna.
> 
> [/B]


Nie mam pojęcia jaka to moc - ważne że daje radę i w upały w domu jest przyjemnie chłodno.

----------


## jasiek71

> Ja nie mam GWC, mam akurat klimę. Ale moc grzewcza i chłodnicza znam wg doboru parametrów pracy chłodnicy z Juwentu.


Widzisz...masz klimatyzację...
Puść ją tak aby chodziła non stop z mocą chłodniczą ok 1,3-1,5 kW czyli tyle co wyśmiewany GWC...
Po dobie czy dwóch jakie będą spostrzeżenia...? ( O tygodniu z takim ustawieniem nawet nie wspomnę...)
Oczywiście w lecie a nie teraz...
Macie klimatyzację to raczej wiecie jak się zachowuje w określonych sytuacjach...

----------


## miloszenko

> Widzisz...masz klimatyzację...
> Puść ją tak aby chodziła non stop z mocą chłodniczą ok 1,3-1,5 kW czyli tyle co wyśmiewany GWC...
> Po dobie czy dwóch jakie będą spostrzeżenia...? ( O tygodniu z takim ustawieniem nawet nie wspomnę...)
> Oczywiście w lecie a nie teraz...
> Macie klimatyzację to raczej wiecie jak się zachowuje w określonych sytuacjach...


Jej cena to cena GWC. Oba rozwiązania mają swoje zalety. Minus tej klimy to brak zasięgu na cały dom, tylko parter ogarnia, grzeje i chłodzi. Mogę ustawić temperaturę i obroty wentylatora. Dam na minimum i w praktyce mam pracę ciągła bo temperatura nie zostanie przez długi czas osiągnięta. Moja klima daje 5 kW chłodu lub nieco ponad 4 kW ciepła. W okresach przejściowych to jedyny uruchamiany system grzewczy. Grzejąc bierze 500-700Wz chłodząc 300-400W.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> U mnie na szronienie i zamarzanie znalazłem lepszy i tańszy sposób odlaczylem o rozdzielacza podlogowki pętle która grzalka malutką garderobę i wpialem się alupexem i pociagnalem go na strych do rury czerpnej a do otwierania przeplywu sluzy zwykla głowica grzejnikowa ktora się otwiera w okolicy 0 i jest ona w środku w rurze od paru dni bo poprzednią zimę była na zewnatrz rury przytulona i owinieta wełną teraz to dopiero dziala jak nalezy zadnych sterownikow termostatow napedza to tylko jedna pompka w piecu gazowym.



Nie boisz się, że w czasie większych mrozów nie rozsadzi Ci tego pexa?
Pompka w kotle gazowym nie pracuje non stop.

----------


## JanWerbinski

> Zysk z GWC jest oczywisty. Wentylator bierze 50 W a energii leci 2000 W.


Chyba masz problem z liczeniem?
Jakie 2000W?

Załóżmy że średnia temperatura w okresie grzewczym to 3 stopnie (tyle jest u mnie). 
Z GWC wchodzi powietrze +10.
Oszczędności:
- kilkadziesiąt kWh rocznie na pracę grzałki przed wymiennikiem,
- zysk z temperatury powietrza wchodzącego +10-+3= 7 stopni. Podzielony przez 10 dzięki temu że sprawność rekuperatora to 90% daje nam realnie 0,7 stopnia temperatury. 

Straty: kilkaset kWh na pracę dodatkowego wentylatora GWC lub zwiększone zużycie wentylatora nawiewu rekuperatora.

Ludzie zapominają o tym że wymienniki o wysokiej sprawności niwelują 90% zysku z różnicy temperatur na wyjściu GWC. To co zaoszczędzą na pracy grzałek przed wymiennikiem, to zapłacą w energii dla wentylatorów.

Ja zrezygnowałem z GWC. To jest bez sensu w dzisiejszej technologii płynnego sterowania grzałkami.

----------


## JanWerbinski

> Ale jest oczywiste że do GWC podpinasz najtańszą centralę wentylacyjną i masz sprawność całości na poziomie tej z górnej półki a w dodatku nie istnieje problem jakiegoś szronienia czy zamarzania....


Tylko że najtańsza sensowna centrala rekuperacyjna to 4000. Dokładamy do tego koszt 5000 za GWC i mamy najdroższa centralę AirPack. Zrujnowany ogród gratis.
Latem to sobie mogę klimę włączyć. Gdyby mi było gorąco, ale ostatnie lato było tak słabe że ani razu jej nie użyłem.

----------


## JanWerbinski

> Mi pasuje to co mam i mi się sprawdza...


Typowy błąd konfirmacji.

----------


## JanWerbinski

> Bawią mnie wypowiedzi, że coś nie będzie działać (chłodzenie przez GWC) jak co lato tego doświadczam Teoretycy kontra praktycy jpr..  Ale co tam przecież bez atestów i gwarancji nie może hulać


Pokaż wskazania podlicznika za poszczególne miesiące.

----------


## JanWerbinski

> Widzisz...masz klimatyzację...
> Puść ją tak aby chodziła non stop z mocą chłodniczą ok 1,3-1,5 kW czyli tyle co wyśmiewany GWC...
> Po dobie czy dwóch jakie będą spostrzeżenia...? ( O tygodniu z takim ustawienie


Latem bym zamarzł z taką mocą. Nie da się wytrzymać dłużej niż kilka godzin. To udowadnia że GWC nawet bez rekuperatora nie ma takiej zdolności odbierania ciepła.

----------


## kulibob

> Tylko że najtańsza sensowna centrala rekuperacyjna to 4000. Dokładamy do tego koszt 5000 za GWC i mamy najdroższa centralę AirPack. Zrujnowany ogród gratis.
> Latem to sobie mogę klimę włączyć. Gdyby mi było gorąco, ale ostatnie lato było tak słabe że ani razu jej nie użyłem.


Sensowny rekuperator  to przy odrobinie szczęścia na alegro można zrobić za 1500zł a GWC 5000 bez jaj

----------


## matkor

> Straty: kilkaset kWh na pracę dodatkowego wentylatora GWC lub zwiększone zużycie wentylatora nawiewu rekuperatora.


Żwirowy GWC o przekroju złoża 6m²+ kilka m rury fi 200 ma pomijalnie mały opór. W sprzyjających warunkach  (zima, szpary w oknach + wentylacja strychu) potrafił sam kręcić wentylatorem na wyjściu z GWC. 
Setki kWh i zużycia wentylatorów reku między bajki można włożyć. 
Pomiędzy te same,że  żwirowiec ma 50Pa oporu przy normalnym użytkowaniu.

----------


## rwojtek

Mam GWC rurowy 4 nitki fi160 (L=12m, między rurami 2m)w układzie Tiechelmana połączone rurami fi 200 z obu stron i do tego doprowadzenie z obu stron po około 1m na stronę + 2m w górę.. Całość 1,2m pod chudziakiem domu.
Jak przełączam reku na gwc jeszcze nigdy nie zuważyłem, aby mój reku brał więcej prądu. Więc nie mówcie, że potrzebny jest jakiś dodatkowy wentylator.

----------


## miloszenko

> Mam GWC rurowy 4 nitki fi160 (L=12m, między rurami 2m)w układzie Tiechelmana połączone rurami fi 200 z obu stron i do tego doprowadzenie z obu stron po około 1m na stronę + 2m w górę.. Całość 1,2m pod chudziakiem domu.
> Jak przełączam reku na gwc jeszcze nigdy nie zuważyłem, aby mój reku brał więcej prądu. Więc nie mówcie, że potrzebny jest jakiś dodatkowy wentylator.


A masz jak sprawdzić czy spręż pozostaje bez zmian? Skąd wiadomo, że nie ducha słabiej?

----------


## witek_myslowice

> Żwirowy GWC o przekroju złoża 6m²+ kilka m rury fi 200 ma pomijalnie mały opór. W sprzyjających warunkach  (zima, szpary w oknach + wentylacja strychu) potrafił sam kręcić wentylatorem na wyjściu z GWC. 
> Setki kWh i zużycia wentylatorów reku między bajki można włożyć. 
> Pomiędzy te same,że  żwirowiec ma 50Pa oporu przy normalnym użytkowaniu.


Potwierdzam wszystko co napisałeś.




> ....Zrujnowany ogród gratis.....


Przy żwirowym GWC to nie "...ogród..." tylko kilkanaście m2 - przy zachowaniu humusu to pomijalny koszt nasion trawy.

----------


## rwojtek

> A masz jak sprawdzić czy spręż pozostaje bez zmian? Skąd wiadomo, że nie ducha słabiej?


Nie mam jak sprawdzić, ale np. latem momentalnie odczuwa się spadek wilgotności w domu i wychłodzenie, przynajmniej w odczuciu.
Mój gwc z rur fi160 i fi200 to tak jakby jakieś 16m gwc fi320 więc opory raczej pomijalne.  :big grin:

----------


## JanWerbinski

> Sensowny rekuperator  to przy odrobinie szczęścia na alegro można zrobić za 1500zł a GWC 5000 bez jaj


Nie widzę sensu w kupowaniu rekuperatora z gównianymi wentylatorami i przepłacanie potem 1000 rocznie za energię elektryczną.
1500 to kosztują dwa EBM Papst jeśli Ci się uda je kupić w dobrej cenie. A gdzie wymiennik, automatyka, grzałka?

----------


## JanWerbinski

> Żwirowy GWC o przekroju złoża 6m²+ kilka m rury fi 200 ma pomijalnie mały opór. W sprzyjających warunkach  (zima, szpary w oknach + wentylacja strychu) potrafił sam kręcić wentylatorem na wyjściu z GWC. 
> Setki kWh i zużycia wentylatorów reku między bajki można włożyć. 
> Pomiędzy te same,że  żwirowiec ma 50Pa oporu przy normalnym użytkowaniu.


Kilka metrów odpowiedniej do zakopania, antybakteryjnej rury fi 200 to 2300 zł jak ostatnio sprawdzałem. Krótszej niż 25m się nie opłaca kupić. Zwykłe kanalizacyjne PCV to zostawiam miłośnikom kanalizacji i grzybków.
Kręcenie wentylatorem nie świadczy absolutnie o niczym... Chociaż nie. Świadczy o niezrozumieniu podstaw fizyki.
W dalszym ciągu nie wiem gdzie tu oszczędność. Jak wyceniłeś zniszczenie ogrodu i prace ziemne? Kupując rekuperator z dobrą automatyką płacę i od razu mam. GWC to załatwianie i grzebanina.

----------


## JanWerbinski

> Mam GWC rurowy 4 nitki fi160 (L=12m, między rurami 2m)w układzie Tiechelmana połączone rurami fi 200 z obu stron i do tego doprowadzenie z obu stron po około 1m na stronę + 2m w górę.. Całość 1,2m pod chudziakiem domu.
> Jak przełączam reku na gwc jeszcze nigdy nie zuważyłem, aby mój reku brał więcej prądu. Więc nie mówcie, że potrzebny jest jakiś dodatkowy wentylator.


Oczywiście że przełączając się na GWC nie zauważysz różnicy w poborze energii. Dlatego że patrzysz na pobór energii a nie na spadek przepływu powietrza w kanałach w wyniku zwiększonego oporu. Gdybyś zadbał o utrzymanie stałego przepływu, to musisz zwiększyć obroty wentylatorów...

Nie wiem jak mógłbym wykonać taki GWC pod chudziakiem domu stojącego od kilkudziesięciu lat? Bez sensu.

----------


## JanWerbinski

> Potwierdzam wszystko co napisałeś.
> 
> 
> Przy żwirowym GWC to nie "...ogród..." tylko kilkanaście m2 - przy zachowaniu humusu to pomijalny koszt nasion trawy.


Tak, a kopareczka to będzie sobie latać i manewrować w powietrzu. Ziemię przechowa się w workach. No jasne. Pokaż fotki jak to wygląda. Nie widziałem jeszcze prac ziemnych bez totalnej demolki.

----------


## JanWerbinski

> Nie mam jak sprawdzić, ale np. latem momentalnie odczuwa się spadek wilgotności w domu i wychłodzenie, przynajmniej w odczuciu.
> Mój gwc z rur fi160 i fi200 to tak jakby jakieś 16m gwc fi320 więc opory raczej pomijalne.


Czyli opowieści dziwnej treści. Mamy mierzalną wielość, ale niby nie masz jej jak zmierzysz i opowiadasz o swoich odczuciach. Zupełnie jak szurnięci audiofile opowiadający o wypukłości brzmień kabli głośnikowych. Też żaden miernik nie potwierdza ich odczuć. 
Pisz konkretnie. Tyle a tyle wskazał podlicznik rekuperatora. Zmierzony nawiew, prędkości przepływu. Obroty lub napięcia sterujące wentylatorów. 
Bez tego to zwykły błąd konfirmacji. Każdy chwali to co ma. Bo jak się nie ma co się lubi, to się lubi co się ma.

----------


## adam_mk

Gdzie znalazłeś rury ANTYBAKTERYJNE ?
KTO wymyślił taki cud?
"Czyli opowieści dziwnej treści."
No... Dziwne treści podajesz...

Adam M.

----------


## mic81

> Pokaż wskazania podlicznika za poszczególne miesiące.


Podlicznika na co ? Jedyny jaki mam to na ogrzewanie, poprzedni sezon grzewczy koło 1000pln.

----------


## mic81

> koszt 5000 za GWC .


Ja za 60 mb w układzie tichelmana zmieściłem się w 2000 pln. Ciut taniej  :big grin:  Robiłem go sam w odpowiednim czasie przy budowie domu więc argument niszczenia ogrodu mnie nie dotyczył.

----------


## JanWerbinski

> Gdzie znalazłeś rury ANTYBAKTERYJNE ?
> KTO wymyślił taki cud?


Domieszka srebra uszkadza błony komórkowe bakterii i zapobiega ich namnażaniu. 
Od kiedy stosuję srebro w instalacji wodnej w kamperze skończyły się problemy ze śliskim w dotyku od środka zbiornikiem wody. Można ją trzymać miesiącami i jest świeża, zdatna do picia i smaczna.

----------


## JanWerbinski

> Podlicznika na co ? Jedyny jaki mam to na ogrzewanie, poprzedni sezon grzewczy koło 1000pln.


Podlicznika rekuperatora nie masz? Ja mam podliczniki na wszystkie większe odbiorniki: piece akumulacyjne, klimatyzator, bojlery, zamrażarki itp.

----------


## JanWerbinski

> Ja za 60 mb w układzie tichelmana zmieściłem się w 2000 pln. Ciut taniej  Robiłem go sam w odpowiednim czasie przy budowie domu więc argument niszczenia ogrodu mnie nie dotyczył.


60m rury do GWC fi 160 to 3830 zł z wysyłką (3x25), a Ty się wraz z pracami ziemnymi, rekultywacją terenu i swoją pracą itp zmieściłeś w 2000. Niesamowite. Ile jest warte Twoje życie i Twój czas pracy? Jak wyceniasz roboczogodzinę? 
http://allegro.pl/rura-do-wentylacji...996591882.html

W sumie jeśli wyceniasz swoje życie tak nisko, to rzeczywiście nie ma sensu stosować dedykowanych rur i można dać kanalizacyjne. Problem nieszczelności czy skażenia wyjdzie dopiero po latach.

----------


## jasiek71

> Tylko że najtańsza sensowna centrala rekuperacyjna to 4000. Dokładamy do tego koszt 5000 za GWC i mamy najdroższa centralę AirPack. Zrujnowany ogród gratis.
> Latem to sobie mogę klimę włączyć. Gdyby mi było gorąco, ale ostatnie lato było tak słabe że ani razu jej nie użyłem.


Koszt GWC przyjmij tak z 10k ...
Lepiej się poczujesz...

Nie wiem chłopie co ty " bierzesz" ale rzuć to...

----------


## jasiek71

> Podlicznika rekuperatora nie masz? Ja mam podliczniki na wszystkie większe odbiorniki: piece akumulacyjne, klimatyzator, bojlery, zamrażarki itp.


A czy te podliczniki to jakieś obowiązkowe...?
Mic ma takie same wentylatory jak u mnie w chałupie ...
Sterowanie też to samo...
U mnie rocznie wentylacja pobiera ok 500kWh , w tym także trzeba uwzględnić że tam jest automatyczna zmiana wydajności zależna od temperatury wewnątrz domu ...
 Przy taryfie G12 500kWh to ok 250 zł rocznie...( Oczywiście uśrednione bo wentylacja pracuje 24/ doba...)

----------


## jasiek71

> 60m rury do GWC fi 160 to 3830 zł z wysyłką (3x25), a Ty się wraz z pracami ziemnymi, rekultywacją terenu i swoją pracą itp zmieściłeś w 2000. Niesamowite. Ile jest warte Twoje życie i Twój czas pracy? Jak wyceniasz roboczogodzinę? 
> http://allegro.pl/rura-do-wentylacji...996591882.html
> 
> W sumie jeśli wyceniasz swoje życie tak nisko, to rzeczywiście nie ma sensu stosować dedykowanych rur i można dać kanalizacyjne. Problem nieszczelności czy skażenia wyjdzie dopiero po latach.


Chłopie co ty liczysz...
Fi 200 jest po 30 zł za 1 mb ostatnio kupowałem...
30zł x60mb =1800zł
160 jest znacznie tańsza...

Robiłeś badania i wiesz co w tych rurach siedzi czy raczej się ulatnia że robisz za proroka...?

----------


## JanWerbinski

> Chłopie co ty liczysz...
> Fi 200 jest po 30 zł za 1 mb ostatnio kupowałem...
> 30zł x60mb =1800zł
> 160 jest znacznie tańsza...


Dałem linka do rur które użyłem do wyliczenia. Daj linka do swoich rur. Zobaczymy co to jest.

----------


## adam_mk

"Domieszka srebra uszkadza błony komórkowe bakterii i zapobiega ich namnażaniu.
Od kiedy stosuję srebro w instalacji wodnej w kamperze skończyły się problemy ze śliskim w dotyku od środka zbiornikiem wody. Można ją trzymać miesiącami i jest świeża, zdatna do picia i smaczna. "

No, to Ci chyba pouszkadzała...
Błękitniejesz?
Agryria?

Albo pisz samą rzetelną prawdę, albo nie pisz wcale na ten temat.
Wygląda na to, że naczytałeś się bajek i nie zrozumiałeś o co w tym chodzi.
I zrozum.
Rury bakteriobójcze nie istnieją!
Naprawdę!

Adam M.

----------


## miloszenko

> Domieszka srebra uszkadza błony komórkowe bakterii i zapobiega ich namnażaniu. 
> Od kiedy stosuję srebro w instalacji wodnej w kamperze skończyły się problemy ze śliskim w dotyku od środka zbiornikiem wody. Można ją trzymać miesiącami i jest świeża, zdatna do picia i smaczna.


To co piszesz oznacza, iż powierzchnia rury jest "reaktywna". Co powstaje w wyniku reakcji bakterii i jonów srebra? No bo w środowisku nic nie ginie, zmienia ewentualnie swoją postać.

Ja rozumiem, że zmiana struktury materiału może zmienić jego "chropowatość" przez co mniej się do niego przyklei, ale jeśli to srebro by "żyło" to by niezłe ruchy górotwórcze generowało ( no bo na logikę - skoro zwykła rura nie chce jeść bakterii to chyba dobrze, bo jeśli ta srebrna je zjada to gdzieś musi zrobić kupę  :big tongue:  ).

----------


## adam_mk

Tu chodzi o bakteriostatyczność miedziowców w postaci koloidalnej.
No, ja wiem... to bardzo trudne słowa są...
A zrozumienie, że to nie zawsze działa - jeszcze trudniejsze!
Bo...
Nie działa nie dlatego, ze nie może tylko dlatego, że... nie ma jak!

Adam M.

----------


## kulibob

> Nie widzę sensu w kupowaniu rekuperatora z gównianymi wentylatorami i przepłacanie potem 1000 rocznie za energię elektryczną.
> 1500 to kosztują dwa EBM Papst jeśli Ci się uda je kupić w dobrej cenie. A gdzie wymiennik, automatyka, grzałka?


Wyciągowy EBMa  DC kupiłem za 30zł w mojej instalacji daje 200m3/h. 
Wymiennik kupiłem RS 160 coś za około 450zł, Automatyka? potencjometr wystarczy. Grzałka poco mam GWC. Gdybym robił to jeszcze raz to nie kupił bym nawiewnego nówki.

----------


## JanWerbinski

> To co piszesz oznacza, iż powierzchnia rury jest "reaktywna". Co powstaje w wyniku reakcji bakterii i jonów srebra? No bo w środowisku nic nie ginie, zmienia ewentualnie swoją postać.


To co powstaje to materia bez zdolności dalszego rozmnażania.
Podaj jakieś linki do badań na ten temat. Z pewnością ktoś to już porównał.

----------


## JanWerbinski

> Wyciągowy EBMa  DC kupiłem za 30zł w mojej instalacji daje 200m3/h. 
> Wymiennik kupiłem RS 160 coś za około 450zł, Automatyka? potencjometr wystarczy. Grzałka poco mam GWC. Gdybym robił to jeszcze raz to nie kupił bym nawiewnego nówki.


Też chcę kupić za taką cenę. Daj linki. Gdzie nie szukam to cena od 150 euro w górę. Myślę że wszyscy na tym skorzystają.
Ile Cię kosztował GWC i kompletny rekuperator? Jaka kwota i ile roboczogodzin pracy własnej?

----------


## kulibob

Już aukcje są nieaktualne.
http://allegro.pl/wentylator-turbina...MDY4YzM4NDU%3D

https://archiwum.allegro.pl/oferta/k...827120205.html

Co do kosztów mogę je co najwyżej oszacować składałem to na raty. GGWC ok 3000 reku ok 2500-3000 z trzema komorami filtracyjnymi za czrpnią. Najwyższy koszt o wentylator czerpniowy KVO 160EC kupiłem nowy oryginalny (głupi byłem :smile: teraz kupiłbym jakiś demobilu za grosze) to on jest połową kosztu rekuperatora.

Roboczogodziny ? reku 1 weekend bez szarpania się obudowa klejona z XPS. 
GGWC trudno powiedzieć robiłem w trakcie budowy na raty. Zresztą składanie takich gówien sama frajda  :smile:  Została tacjka ociekowa i odprowadzenie skroplin. Narazie  nic się nie wykrapla za ciepło z GGWC

W zeszłym roku miałem tylko nawiew przez GGWC i wyciąg Grawitacyjny. Przy wyłączonym wentylu różnica ciśnień sama ciągnęła powietrze. Wentyl chodził całą zimę na minimum biorąc  5W. Teraz w trybie zimowym wentylatory razem bierą ok 40W ok 120m3/h. W letnim się okaże bo to będzie pierwsze lato z pełnym WM zresztą wtedy w dzień sporo PV zamortyzują a w nocy tani prąd. Bypass letni na pstryk.
Wyrzutnia do nie ogrzewanego garażu temperatura ok 13-14*C. Z wilgocią narazie ok

----------


## rwojtek

Ktoś tutaj uważa, że lite rury kanalizacyjne szkodzą  :smile: 
W takim razie większość z Nas musi wymienić okna w domu na drewniane albo pomalować srebrolem  :big tongue:

----------


## Kaizen

> Ktoś tutaj uważa, że lite rury kanalizacyjne szkodzą 
> W takim razie większość z Nas musi wymienić okna w domu na drewniane albo pomalować srebrolem


To, co kupujesz w sklepie to nie jest aptecznie czyste PCV. Nigdy. I nigdy nie wiesz, co zostało tam domieszane.

----------


## rwojtek

> To, co kupujesz w sklepie to nie jest aptecznie czyste PCV. Nigdy. I nigdy nie wiesz, co zostało tam domieszane.


Przez otwarte okno wcale mniej syfu nie wleci.

----------


## adam_mk

"To co powstaje to materia bez zdolności dalszego rozmnażania."

To jak się wrzuci cegłę do PCVki to wypadną dwie?
Cholera, u mnie na podwórku to tak nie działa...

Adam M.

----------


## Kaizen

> Przez otwarte okno wcale mniej syfu nie wleci.


A co to ma do rzeczy? Chodzi o to, że producent pomarańczowej rury, przeznaczonej do układania KANALIZACJI i NA ZEWNĄTRZ nie potrzebuje w ogóle się przejmować, jakie substancje uwalnia ona do powietrza. Nie jest to badane, kontrolowane i nawet nie można mieć do producenta pretensji, że np. do wzmocnienia wytrzymałości rur czy nadania im barwy użył składników, które wdychane są szkodliwe. Nie wiem, czy uwalnia. Wiem, że nikt tego nie sprawdza. A nie jest to miejsce, gdzie chcę ryzykować zdrowie swoje, swoich dzieci czy wnuków.

----------


## rwojtek

Myślę, że ludzie więcej g...na wdychają robiąc wentylację grawitacyjną i mając wsteczny ciąg.
Zbuduj dom zrób w nim swoje wymarzone instalacje i wtedy pogadamy co komu szkodzi i w jakiej ilości.
Bez obrazy  :wink:

----------


## JanWerbinski

> Już aukcje są nieaktualne.
> http://allegro.pl/wentylator-turbina...MDY4YzM4NDU%3D
> 
> https://archiwum.allegro.pl/oferta/k...827120205.html
> 
> Co do kosztów mogę je co najwyżej oszacować składałem to na raty. GGWC ok 3000 reku ok 2500-3000 z trzema komorami filtracyjnymi za czrpnią. Najwyższy koszt o wentylator czerpniowy KVO 160EC kupiłem nowy oryginalny (głupi byłemteraz kupiłbym jakiś demobilu za grosze) to on jest połową kosztu rekuperatora.
> 
> Roboczogodziny ? reku 1 weekend bez szarpania się obudowa klejona z XPS. 
> GGWC trudno powiedzieć robiłem w trakcie budowy na raty. Zresztą składanie takich gówien sama frajda  Została tacjka ociekowa i odprowadzenie skroplin. Narazie  nic się nie wykrapla za ciepło z GGWC
> ...


Wydałeś 5500-6000 zł i do tego mnóstwo czasu. Nie podałeś kosztu odbudowy zdewastowanego ogrodu. Kupiłeś prawopodobnie rury nie przeznaczone do GWC.
Za 7000 masz porządny rekuperator Thessli z wbudowaną grzałką i mnóstwo wolnego czasu. Czyli wychodzi na to samo ale wątpię czy samoróbka będzie lepsza od urządzenia fabrycznego. 
Oszczędności tu żadnych nie widzę. Jedyna zaleta to nauka i hobby.
Eksploatacja GWC to też żadne oszczędności. 
Nawiew przez GWC napędzany grawitacją to po pierwsze brak filtracji i niska wydajność. Nie sądzę żebyś miał odpowiednią wydajność i samą grawitacją pokonał opory filtrów. Poza tym wentylacja grawitacyjna nie działa za darmo - zimą jest napędzana ciepłem z budynku, musisz grzać ścianę kominową zamiast ją izolować. Tego kosztu też nigdzie nie uwzględniłeś.
Wyrzutnia zimą do garażu? W jakim celu? Jak wtedy działa wyciąg grawitacyjny? Albo wyrzutnia do garażu albo wyciąg. Zdecyduj się.

----------


## Liwko

Azbestem też się nikt kiedyś nie przejmował.

----------


## JanWerbinski

> Ktoś tutaj uważa, że lite rury kanalizacyjne szkodzą 
> W takim razie większość z Nas musi wymienić okna w domu na drewniane albo pomalować srebrolem


Okna są poddane działaniu UV, mają duży kontakt z powietrzem, nie ma zastoin wilgotnego powietrza, nie są przez dłuższy czas wilgotne i nie oddychamy powietrzem przepuszczonym przez profile okienne.

----------


## matkor

> Kręcenie wentylatorem nie świadczy absolutnie o niczym... Chociaż nie. Świadczy o niezrozumieniu podstaw fizyki.


Podaj *konkretnie* jakim podstawom fizyki przeczy stwierdzenie: "skoro GWC wentyluje się sam grawitacyjnie, to nie może mieć oporów które wymagałyby setek kWh i zużywałyby wentylatory reku"?

----------


## kulibob

> Wydałeś 5500-6000 zł i do tego mnóstwo czasu. Nie podałeś kosztu odbudowy zdewastowanego ogrodu. Kupiłeś prawopodobnie rury nie przeznaczone do GWC.
> Za 7000 masz porządny rekuperator Thessli z wbudowaną grzałką i mnóstwo wolnego czasu. Czyli wychodzi na to samo ale wątpię czy samoróbka będzie lepsza od urządzenia fabrycznego. 
> Oszczędności tu żadnych nie widzę. Jedyna zaleta to nauka i hobby.
> Eksploatacja GWC to też żadne oszczędności. 
> Nawiew przez GWC napędzany grawitacją to po pierwsze brak filtracji i niska wydajność. Nie sądzę żebyś miał odpowiednią wydajność i samą grawitacją pokonał opory filtrów. Poza tym wentylacja grawitacyjna nie działa za darmo - zimą jest napędzana ciepłem z budynku, musisz grzać ścianę kominową zamiast ją izolować. Tego kosztu też nigdzie nie uwzględniłeś.
> Wyrzutnia zimą do garażu? W jakim celu? Jak wtedy działa wyciąg grawitacyjny? Albo wyrzutnia do garażu albo wyciąg. Zdecyduj się.


Mamy duży problem zz komunikacją  :smile: 

Jakiego ogrodu?? To było w czasie budowy. Co do rur to proponuję odrużniać GWC od GGWC. (Gruntowy Glikolowy Wymiennik Ciepła).
W zeszłym roku na grawitacji słabo ciągło ale jednak (filtry f3+f7)dlatego wentyl chodził dodatkowo na min 5W. To był zeszły rok tego już nie mam. Teraz filtracja f3+f7+f9 + jonizator
Teraz WG zatkane i leci wszystko tak jak ma. 120m3/h ok 0,9kwh/dzień. A co do reku to najważniejszy jest wymiennik Recair 160/400 przyzwoity wymiennik wskazania termometrów mniej więcej pokazują to samo co kalkulator tego wymiennika. Samoróbka nigdy nie miała być lepsza miała być tańsza teraz bym zbił koszty o jakieś 1000zł.
Z tym garażem to nie rozumiem. Garaz ma swoją WG (nawiew i wywiew)i tak musi być. Do tego wyrzutnia z reku wywala powietrze do garażu minimalnie cieplejsze niż z GWC.Garaz jest nie ogrzewany(bez izolacji w posadzce) i oddzielony od domu (coś w rodzaju strefy buforowej)

----------


## adam_mk

"ale wątpię czy samoróbka będzie lepsza od urządzenia fabrycznego. "

Można wątpić. To, podobno, wolny kraj - więc wolno.
Jednak są też samoróbki wielokrotnie lepsze od "fabrycznych".
Zbyt wiele uogólniasz.
Twoje decyzje są najlepsze, bo są najtwojsze...
Ale to normalne u budujących.

Adam M.

----------


## Liwko

> Jednak są też samoróbki wielokrotnie lepsze od "fabrycznych".
> 
> Adam M.


Wow! Co za głupie te fabryki  :smile:

----------


## adam_mk

"Okna są poddane działaniu UV, mają duży kontakt z powietrzem"

Rury NIE SĄ poddawane destrukcyjnemu działaniu UV i też mają duży kontakt z powietrzem.
Co chciałeś wykazać?

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Liwko
A Ty jakie odkrywcze myśli masz na rozumie?
O fabrycznych bublach nie czytałeś?

Adam M.

----------


## witek_myslowice

> Tak, a kopareczka to będzie sobie latać i manewrować w powietrzu. Ziemię przechowa się w workach. No jasne. Pokaż fotki jak to wygląda. Nie widziałem jeszcze prac ziemnych bez totalnej demolki.


Masz rację "...latanie i manewrowanie..." jest możliwe:
http://www.wujekfranek.pl/ib/big/115...wykop_8b5f.jpg
Jak nie widziałes to popatrz jak można to zrobić. Wiem że to dużo pracy ale można - jak w zalacznikach i to bez worków

----------


## rwojtek

> "Okna są poddane działaniu UV, mają duży kontakt z powietrzem"
> 
> Rury NIE SĄ poddawane destrukcyjnemu działaniu UV i też mają duży kontakt z powietrzem.
> Co chciałeś wykazać?
> 
> Adam M.


Co byś nie napisał Adamie to i tak uzna, że to się nie opłaca lubudowodnij że się opłaca. On nie musi udowadniać, że Tobie też się nie opłacało  :smile:

----------


## Liwko

> Liwko
> A Ty jakie odkrywcze myśli masz na rozumie?
> O fabrycznych bublach nie czytałeś?
> 
> Adam M.


Czytałem  :smile: 
Ale skoro jesteś taki odkrywczy, to napisz które to rekuperatory są wielokrotnie gorsze od samoróbek. To istotna wiedza dla nas wszystkich. Potrafisz wymienić ze dwa?

----------


## JanWerbinski

> Podaj *konkretnie* jakim podstawom fizyki przeczy stwierdzenie: "skoro GWC wentyluje się sam grawitacyjnie, to nie może mieć oporów które wymagałyby setek kWh i zużywałyby wentylatory reku"?


Nie chodzi o to żeby się wentylował GWC. To budynek ma być wentylowany. Kręcenie wentylatorem to nie wentylacja. Nie ten przepływ. Tobie się coś pomyliło.

----------


## JanWerbinski

> Jakiego ogrodu?? To było w czasie budowy. Co do rur to proponuję odrużniać GWC od GGWC. (Gruntowy Glikolowy Wymiennik Ciepła).
> W zeszłym roku na grawitacji słabo ciągło ale jednak (filtry f3+f7)dlatego wentyl chodził dodatkowo na min 5W. To był zeszły rok tego już nie mam. Teraz filtracja f3+f7+f9 + jonizator
> Teraz WG zatkane i leci wszystko tak jak ma. 120m3/h ok 0,9kwh/dzień. A co do reku to najważniejszy jest wymiennik Recair


W czasie budowy i tak duże koszty. To teraz pomyśl ile kosztuje GWC w gotowym, użytkowanym budynku. Moim zdaniem około 5000 zł. Zupełnie nieopłacalne.
GGWC to kolejne problemy: pompa obiegowa, większe skomplikowanie instalacji.
Jaki sens ma obecnie, w tej chwili ten wymiennik? Przecież jeszcze nic nie zamarza. Co ma udowodnić zużycie 0,9?

----------


## JanWerbinski

> Masz rację "...latanie i manewrowanie..." jest możliwe:
> http://www.wujekfranek.pl/ib/big/115...wykop_8b5f.jpg
> Jak nie widziałes to popatrz jak można to zrobić. Wiem że to dużo pracy ale można - jak w zalacznikach i to bez worków


Ja tu widzę płytki wykop, a rozmawiamy o wymienniku gruntowym na znacznie niższej głębokości

----------


## kulibob

Teraz minimalnie podnoś nawiew i znacznie podnosi wywiew do garażu .Pompka ustawiona na minimum 3-4W. A te 0,9kwh ma pokazać ile bierze cały reku dobowo

----------


## JanWerbinski

Myślę... i nie rozumiem.
Zakładając że Twój lepszy od seryjnych rekuperator ma nie gorszą od nich sprawność 90% przy zimowych przepływach, to jaki sens ma ogrzewanie garażu nawiewem >95% WILGOTNEGO powietrza, które ma tylko 2-3 stopnie więcej niż to na zewnątrz? Nie lepiej wentylować garaż grawitacyjnie dostarczając mu z zewnątrz powietrze, którego wilgotność zimą jest niższa? Przecież to co zyskasz na tym ogrzewaniu, to z nawiązką stracisz na odparowaniu wilgoci.
Jaki w tym sens? Co chcesz osiągnąć? Ogrzać tak niską różnicą temperatury? Jakie są efekty tego ogrzewania? O ile stopni podniosłeś temperaturę? Jak zmieniła się wilgotność? Chyba to zmierzyłeś?

----------


## kulibob

Kto ci powiedzal że jest lepszy od seryjnych?? Podałem ci wymiennik jest przyzwoity.

Na dzisiejszy poranek
Dzięki GGWC nawiew jest cieplejszy o 0,36(tak wychodzi z kalkulatora).
Wyrzut nia jest cieplejsza o 4,94*C
Generalnie im zimniej tym lepiej to wychodzi.
Czego nie  rozumiesz garaż jest wentylowany grawitacyjnie + wyrzutnia do garażu. Przez naiwetrzak też powietrze wlatuje sprawdzone nie idzie wstecznie.
Garaż jest ogrzewany tylko ciepłem odpadowym (grunt,straty przez ścianę i drzwi, wyrzutnia z reku, kotłownia wyizolowana w garażu)). Efektu nie mierze. Napewno jest dodatni skoro wywalam cieplejsze powietrze do garażu niż zewnętrzne jedynie to co brakuje bierze  z zewnątrz.. Jeśli się przez zimę nie sprawdzi (wkraplanie wody na bramach)to wyrzutnie zrobi się na zewnątrz przez nie izolowan rurę aby może coś tam chapnąć. Wilgoć mierzyłem  jakiś czas temu 70%. Zresztą  nniema  to większego znaczenia dopuki bramy suche.

----------


## JanWerbinski

> Kto ci powiedzal że jest lepszy od seryjnych?? Podałem ci wymiennik jest przyzwoity.
> 
> Na dzisiejszy poranek
> Dzięki GGWC nawiew jest cieplejszy o 0,36(tak wychodzi z kalkulatora).
> Wyrzut nia jest cieplejsza o 4,94*C
> Generalnie im zimniej tym lepiej to wychodzi.
> Czego nie  rozumiesz garaż jest wentylowany grawitacyjnie + wyrzutnia do garażu. Przez naiwetrzak też powietrze wlatuje sprawdzone nie idzie wstecznie.
> Garaż jest ogrzewany tylko ciepłem odpadowym (grunt,straty przez ścianę i drzwi, wyrzutnia z reku, kotłownia wyizolowana w garażu)). Efektu nie mierze. Napewno jest dodatni skoro wywalam cieplejsze powietrze do garażu niż zewnętrzne jedynie to co brakuje bierze  z zewnątrz.. Jeśli się przez zimę nie sprawdzi (wkraplanie wody na bramach)to wyrzutnie zrobi się na zewnątrz przez nie izolowan rurę aby może coś tam chapnąć. Wilgoć mierzyłem  jakiś czas temu 70%. Zresztą  nniema  to większego znaczenia dopuki bramy suche.


Wyrzutnia cieplejsza aż o 5 stopni od otoczenia? To mi wychodzi bardzo niska sprawność odzysku ciepła na poziomie poniżej 60%. Zapewne brak zrównoważenia przepływu.
Jeśli garaż ma wprowadzoną wyrzutnię, to nie ma już wentylacji grawitacyjnej bo ta już w tym momencie nie działa. Jest wentylacja mechaniczna wilgotnym powietrzem. Powietrze wlatuje przez nawietrzak przy jednoczesnym nadmuchu z wyrzutni? Jakim cudem? Nie masz dachu?
Jakim cudem efekt może być dodatni jeżeli usuwasz ciepłe, po niezupełnym odzysku energii powietrze z domu do garażu? Jeśli jest ciepłe, to znaczy że zabierasz energię z domu i tam dopłacasz za ogrzewanie. Jeśli zimne, to dobry odzysk ale nie ogrzejesz. W obu przypadkach jest maksymalnie wilgotne 99%.
To się nie trzyma kupy. Tym bardziej nie widzę tu uwzględnienia wszystkich kosztów.

----------


## kulibob

Chłopie wyrzutnia ma temperaturę GWC + grosze. Stosując ggwc to tak jak byś podniósł temperaturę na dworze. Nie insertuje mnie sprawność rekuperatora  tylko sprawność całego systemu. Która w tej sytuacji jest wyższa z GWC niż bez. Dlaczego wg nie działa?? Dwie kratki wentylacyjne i nawietrzak chyba fi 160. Ciąg dwóch kratek wentylacyjnych jest większy niż wyrzut dlatego nawietrzak coś pociąga niemierzalne anemometrem jednak kadzidło pokazuje że wieje. Powyżej 10-12*C nie wieje. Im zimniej tym więcej pociągnie.

1.Zadam Ci pytanie czy więcej zyskuje mając GWC i korzystając z niego za koszt 3-5W  czy nie korzystając?
2.Czy zyskuję pobierając Cieplejsze powietrze z wyrzutni(Jest dużo cieplejsze od zewnętrznego dzięki GWC) do garażu i uzupełniając brak powietrzem z zewnątrz.. Czy lepiej brać tylko powietrze z dworu?

Zresztą wilgoć w garażu nie może być100% skoro woda po samochodzie wysycha.

Edit:
Zresztą jak wyrzutnia w garażu się nie  sprawdzi to się zrobi na zewnątrz żaden problem.

----------


## JanWerbinski

> Chłopie wyrzutnia ma temperaturę GWC + grosze. Stosując ggwc to tak jak byś podniósł temperaturę na dworze. Nie insertuje mnie sprawność rekuperatora  tylko sprawność całego systemu. Która w tej sytuacji jest wyższa z GWC niż bez. Dlaczego wg nie działa?? Dwie kratki wentylacyjne i nawietrzak chyba fi 160. Ciąg dwóch kratek wentylacyjnych jest większy niż wyrzut dlatego nawietrzak coś pociąga niemierzalne anemometrem jednak kadzidło pokazuje że wieje. Powyżej 10-12*C nie wieje. Im zimniej tym więcej pociągnie.
> 
> 1.Zadam Ci pytanie czy więcej zyskuje mając GWC i korzystając z niego za koszt 3-5W  czy nie korzystając?
> 2.Czy zyskuję pobierając Cieplejsze powietrze z wyrzutni(Jest dużo cieplejsze od zewnętrznego dzięki GWC) do garażu i uzupełniając brak powietrzem z zewnątrz.. Czy lepiej brać tylko powietrze z dworu?
> 
> Zresztą wilgoć w garażu nie może być100% skoro woda po samochodzie wysycha.
> 
> Edit:
> Zresztą jak wyrzutnia w garażu się nie  sprawdzi to się zrobi na zewnątrz żaden problem.


OK, faktycznie nadmuchujesz do garażu energię odebraną z GWC i nieodzyskaną przez rekuperator. Pozostaje więc problem wilgotności. 
1. Jak już masz GWC to stawiam że lepiej go używać. 
2. Nie jestem pewien tych zysków z uwagi na to że to powietrze zimą ma wilgotność bliską 100%. Może się okazać że lepiej wentylować zimnym, ale suchym, niż ciepłym ale wilgotnym. Ja bym wolał mieć w garażu sucho niż ciepło. To się okaże po latach. Np. przyspieszona korozja itp. 
To że woda na samochodzie wysycha nic nie znaczy. Dostarczasz przecież ciepła z silnika obniżając chwilowo temperaturę punktu rosy.

----------


## kulibob

Muszę załatwić higrometr to będę wiedział bo mój jakiś czas temu zaliczył glebę. Brama garażowa jest miejscem o najwyższym Uśr =1,07 i to ona prawdę powie czy przekroczy punkt rosy czy nie. Jak narazie jedyna wada to że jak koś się ładnie sfajda to  wali w garażu  :smile:

----------


## kulibob

@ JanWerbinski
Symulacja mojego wymiennika 
Przy -18 z gwc
Z zewnątrz 3*C
Wewnątrz 22*C
Nawiewane 20,58
wywiewane 7,12
Do tego żadnej grzałki ani odmrażania


Bez Gwc
Z zewnątrz -18*C
Wewnątrz 22*C
Nawiewane 19,76
wywiewane -4,49

----------


## Kaizen

> Nawiewane 20,58
> [...]
> Nawiewane 19,76


Zysk 0,82* przy 100m3/h daje 150W dostarczone do domu w największe mrozy. A trzeba od tego jeszcze odjąć zwiększone zużycie prądu przez wentylatory które muszą pokonać większe opory.

Za to garaż zyskuje sporo. I ciepła, i wilgoci (bo bez GWC więcej wilgoci wykropliłoby się w reku).

----------


## kulibob

Jakby nie patrzeć to max 3,6 kWh dziennie  :smile:  A co do garażu zobaczymy co będzie po pierwszym roku z wyrzutem do garażu. Opory chłodnicy przy takim przepływie są niewielki niestety nie mamwykresów. Przy 500m3/h ma 70Pa

----------


## JanWerbinski

> Jakby nie patrzeć to max 3,6 kWh dziennie  A co do garażu zobaczymy co będzie po pierwszym roku z wyrzutem do garażu. Opory chłodnicy przy takim przepływie są niewielki niestety nie mamwykresów. Przy 500m3/h ma 70Pa


To nie 3,6kWh dziennie energii elektrycznej ale ciepła. To ciepło można uzyskać bez problemu z klimatyzatora zużywając 1kWh dziennie. 1kWh dziennie daje nam 40W ciągle. Podejrzewam że energia wymagana do przepchania powietrza przez GWC to więcej niż 40W. Zatem cały układ zużywa energię zamiast ją oszczędzać. Jedyna zaleta to niezamarzanie wymiennika i możliwość zastosowania samoróbki lub taniego rekuperatora. 
Wolę wydać pieniądze na lepszy rekuperator niż GWC.

----------


## kulibob

40W to bierze cały reku z pompką od gwc w tym momencie

----------


## JanWerbinski

Przy jakim przepływie?
Ile bierze sam rekuperator bez GWC?

----------


## kulibob

120m3. Bez GWC ci nie powiem jedyny bypas to pompka. Nie warto robić przepustnicy i siłownika aby ominąć chłodnice Jeśli chodzi przez 2/3 roku może więcej. Sterownik jedynie włącz i wyłącz pompkę. Jedyny bypas to wymiennik rekuperatora.

----------


## adam_mk

JanWerbinski

Przypomnij sobie, proszę, CZYM JEST CIEPŁO.
"ciepło można uzyskać bez problemu z klimatyzatora "
Przypomnij też sobie CO TO JEST - KLIMATYZATOR.
Choćby tu...https://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klimatyzator
Rozważając :"Ile bierze sam rekuperator bez GWC"
NIC!
Przypomnij sobie CO TO JEST - REKUPERATOR.

Od razu łatwiej będzie nam się porozumieć.
Jak na razie - głupoty jakieś wypisujesz dość często.
Mniemasz zamiast wiedzieć?

Adam M.

----------


## Kaizen

> Przypomnij też sobie CO TO JEST - KLIMATYZATOR.
> Choćby tu...https://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klimatyzator


Masz na myśli ten fragment?
_"ze względu na tryb pracy
klimatyzatory tylko z opcją chłodzenia
klimatyzatory grzewczo-chłodzące (pracujące jednocześnie jako pompa ciepła lub posiadające nagrzewnicę elektryczną)"_

Teraz chyba ciężko o ten pierwszy typ, co nie potrafi grzać? Przynajmniej wśród "domowych" urządzeń.

----------


## adam_mk

Potocznie klimatyzator = chłodzenie.
SĄ klimatyzatory z FUNKCJĄ pompy ciepła.

A napiszesz co to jest ciepło?
Bo to się tu nagminnie wszystkim z energią myli... bzdury wychodzą.

Adam M.

----------


## Kaizen

> A napiszesz co to jest ciepło?


Co  za wybiórcza umiejętność posługiwania się  Wikipedią. Klimatyzator znalazłeś, a hasła "ciepło" nie potrafisz?

----------


## JanWerbinski

> Potocznie klimatyzator = chłodzenie.
> SĄ klimatyzatory z FUNKCJĄ pompy ciepła.
> 
> A napiszesz co to jest ciepło?
> Bo to się tu nagminnie wszystkim z energią myli... bzdury wychodzą.
> 
> Adam M.


Bzdury opowiadasz. Każdy klimatyzator, lodówka sprężarkowa, zamrażarka, pompa do CWU to są pompy ciepła. Każdy!
Klimatyzatory standardowo pompują ciepło w dowolną stronę. Mnie odpowiada żeby pompowały do mnie. Ogrzewam tak już dziewiąty sezon. W tym roku ani razu nie włączyłem klimatyzatora na chłodzenie.

W ogóle nie rozumiem Twoich wypowiedzi. Są jakieś takie głupio przemądrzałe. Jakbyś rozumy pozjadał i miało by to uprawniać do pisania półzdaniami siląc się na pretensjonalną elokwencję.
Zacznij pisać po polsku i konkretnie.

----------


## JanWerbinski

> Przypomnij sobie, proszę, CZYM JEST CIEPŁO.
> "ciepło można uzyskać bez problemu z klimatyzatora ".


Ciepło można uzyskać z pieca gazowego. Ale on nie jest w ścisłym tego słowa znaczeniu źródłem ciepła. On tylko przetwarza energię wiązań chemicznych na energię cieplną.
Zużywa do tego energii wiązań chemicznych paliwa oraz energii elektrycznej do obsługi elektroniki. Dostarcza energii cieplnej jak również pewne ilości energii elektromagnetycznej, fal dźwiękowych itp.

Ciepło można też uzyskać z klimatyzatora. I także nie jest on ściśle mówiąc jego źródłem. On tylko pompuje ciepło zawarte w gorącym powietrzu na zewnątrz np. w tej chwili 277°K pompuje mi do domu o temperaturze 295°K. Zużywa w tym celu energię elektryczną i jak wyżej otrzymujemy głównie energię cieplną oraz śladowe ilości energii w postaci zakłóceń elektromagnetycznych, kinetycznej ruchu powietrza, potencjalnej skroplin, drgań itp.

Sorry, że tłumaczę jak bym miał do czynienia z siedmiolatkiem ale chciałem Ci pomóc zrozumieć podstawy fizyki.

----------


## adam_mk

"Sorry, że tłumaczę jak bym miał do czynienia z siedmiolatkiem..."

No, właśnie chodzi mi o to, ze traktujesz te zjawiska jak siedmiolatek.
Wypisujesz do czego można stosować ciepło, skąd je brać, zapominając ze ciepło jest PROCESEM, zmianą.
Po jaką cholerę wymyślono ścisłą terminologię, skoro nie jest, jak piszesz, potrzebna?

"W ogóle nie rozumiem Twoich wypowiedzi. Są jakieś takie głupio przemądrzałe. "

To się nad nimi chwilę zastanów.
Kradnąc słownictwo z dziedzin pokrewnych do omawianej, stosując mowę potoczną w technice generujesz bełkot.
Przeczytaj swoją wypowiedź i zobacz, ze wcale nie napisałeś CZYM jest to ciepło.

To prowadzi do niepotrzebnych nieporozumień.
"Zacznij pisać po polsku i konkretnie. " - Zastosuj tę radę do siebie.

Kaizen
"Co za wybiórcza umiejętność posługiwania się Wikipedią. Klimatyzator znalazłeś, a hasła "ciepło" nie potrafisz? "

A Ty znalazłeś tę definicję?
ZROZUMIAŁEŚ JĄ?


Nagminnie i zamiennie (przy tym błędnie) np. stosowane w dyskusjach są jednostki mocy czy pracy.
kW czy kWh - jeden pies... A przecież to nie jest to samo.
Nie dogadamy się, jak do opisu jakiegoś zdarzenia, zjawiska, procesu, będziemy stosowali jednostki czy terminologie dowolnie.
One są do JEDNOZNACZNEGO opisu zjawisk.

"Ciepło można też uzyskać z klimatyzatora. I także nie jest on ściśle mówiąc jego źródłem. On tylko pompuje ciepło zawarte w gorącym powietrzu na zewnątrz np. w tej chwili 277°K pompuje mi do domu o temperaturze 295°K. Zużywa w tym celu energię elektryczną i jak wyżej otrzymujemy głównie energię cieplną oraz śladowe ilości energii w postaci zakłóceń elektromagnetycznych, kinetycznej ruchu powietrza, potencjalnej skroplin, drgań itp."

Wyjaśnisz mi naturę energii potencjalnej skroplin?
Chodzi Ci o to, ze kapie?
A prąd w klimatyzatorze?
"Ciepło można też uzyskać z klimatyzatora. I także nie jest on ściśle mówiąc jego źródłem."
" Zużywa w tym celu energię elektryczną i jak wyżej otrzymujemy głównie energię cieplną "

"On tylko pompuje *ciepło* zawarte w gorącym powietrzu"
Ciepło jest PROCESEM, ZMIANĄ.
Pompuje tę zmianę?

Picie w Szczawnicy czy szczanie w piwnicy... - co za różnica?

Adam M.

----------


## jasiek71

> Ciepło można uzyskać z pieca gazowego. Ale on nie jest w ścisłym tego słowa znaczeniu źródłem ciepła. On tylko przetwarza energię wiązań chemicznych na energię cieplną.
> Zużywa do tego energii wiązań chemicznych paliwa oraz energii elektrycznej do obsługi elektroniki. Dostarcza energii cieplnej jak również pewne ilości energii elektromagnetycznej, fal dźwiękowych itp.
> 
> Ciepło można też uzyskać z klimatyzatora. I także nie jest on ściśle mówiąc jego źródłem. On tylko pompuje ciepło zawarte w gorącym powietrzu na zewnątrz np. w tej chwili 277°K pompuje mi do domu o temperaturze 295°K. Zużywa w tym celu energię elektryczną i jak wyżej otrzymujemy głównie energię cieplną oraz śladowe ilości energii w postaci zakłóceń elektromagnetycznych, kinetycznej ruchu powietrza, potencjalnej skroplin, drgań itp.
> 
> Sorry, że tłumaczę jak bym miał do czynienia z siedmiolatkiem ale chciałem Ci pomóc zrozumieć podstawy fizyki.


Widzę że mamy nowego eksperta od wszystkiego...

Wystarczy założyć kilka paneli fotowowltaiznych i powiesić klimę na ścianie i już można wszystkich pouczać...
Trzeba jeszcze posiadać kampera aby być ekspertem od Off Grid i piece akumulacyjne aby udowadniać że moje jest najmojsze...

Przypominam wątek jest o wymiennikach gruntowych a nie o ogrzewaniu domu suszarką z COP...
Masz takie rozwiązanie to podziel się wrażeniami a jak nie posiadasz to idź nawracać błąkające się owieczki do wątków o ogrzewaniu klimatyzacją...

----------


## mic81

> 60m rury do GWC fi 160 to 3830 zł z wysyłką (3x25), a Ty się wraz z pracami ziemnymi, rekultywacją terenu i swoją pracą itp zmieściłeś w 2000. Niesamowite. Ile jest warte Twoje życie i Twój czas pracy? Jak wyceniasz roboczogodzinę? 
> http://allegro.pl/rura-do-wentylacji-rekuperacji-gwc-160-25m-i6996591882.html
> 
> W sumie jeśli wyceniasz swoje życie tak nisko, to rzeczywiście nie ma sensu stosować dedykowanych rur i można dać kanalizacyjne. Problem nieszczelności czy skażenia wyjdzie dopiero po latach.


 Widzicie jak człowiek normalnie to ten z moderowano strony. ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ......Nie wiem gdzie zamawiasz swoje mat budowlane jak wszystkie kupiłem w lokalnym składzie budowlanym i zostały mi w cenie zakupu dostarczone na budowę. Mam nawet rachunki ale nie zamierzam ich publikować mam w moderowano czy mi wierzysz czy nie.  




> Podlicznika rekuperatora nie masz? Ja mam podliczniki na wszystkie większe odbiorniki: piece akumulacyjne, klimatyzator, bojlery, zamrażarki itp.


 Na ... mi te podliczniki wszystkie ? Żeby udowadniać że nie jestem garbaty moderowano ? To też jak i powyższe również mam w moderowano. 

Skąd się takie omnibusy biorą co wszystko wiedzą a moderowano widzieli.

----------


## Redakcja

Prosimy o kulturę dyskusji!!!

----------


## adam_mk

Znaczy - żeby parlamentarnie?
Redakcja transmisji z sejmu nie ogląda...
Ja bym wolał - spokojniej i merytorycznie.
Precyzyjniej co jest czym zamiast kto jest kim...
 :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## Fleszu1

> Nie jestem w stanie podać ile mi nawiewa bez GWC ale z GWC przy minus 5 zimą w nawiewie temp 17 stopni.  Koszt GWC = 2000 zł ( rury fi 200 i 160  ( około 60 mb)  + koparka + płyn do mycia naczyń ludwik + 10  worków cementów)


długo Ci już to GWC działa? co ze skroplinami? izolowałeś dodatkowo łączenia rur czy tylko te fabryczne uszczelki? po co cement? jaki masz grunt? piasek czy glina?

----------


## Barth3z

> W dodatku przy niskiej cenie kWh to nawet reku rzadko się opłaci.


czyli sugerujesz wentylację mechaniczną bez reku ??? Jak wówczas rozłożysz kanały nawiewne? w warstwie izolacji czy nad ? Co wówczas gdy na zewnątrz -20oC ? Będziesz taką nawiewał na pokoje i używał pompy ciepła żeby te powietrze dogrzać do temp pokojowej ??

----------


## JanWerbinski

> czyli sugerujesz wentylację mechaniczną bez reku ??? Jak wówczas rozłożysz kanały nawiewne? w warstwie izolacji czy nad ? Co wówczas gdy na zewnątrz -20oC ? Będziesz taką nawiewał na pokoje i używał pompy ciepła żeby te powietrze dogrzać do temp pokojowej ??


Wtedy nawiewasz nawiewnikami na grzejnik jak w grawitacyjnej, a wentylację mechaniczną masz tylko wywiewną. Możesz także robić nawiew do klimatyzatora kanałowego lub splita. Albo anemostatami nawiewnymi, które będą podłączone cienko izolowanymi przewodami. Prościej jest zastosować nagrzewnicę.

----------


## Barth3z

> Wtedy nawiewasz nawiewnikami na grzejnik jak w grawitacyjnej, a wentylację mechaniczną masz tylko wywiewną. Możesz także robić nawiew do klimatyzatora kanałowego lub splita. Albo anemostatami nawiewnymi, które będą podłączone cienko izolowanymi przewodami. Prościej jest zastosować nagrzewnicę.


Jakkolwiek nie wybiorę, to każde z powyższych rozwiązań generuje koszty ogrzewania. Przez cały sezon grzewczy (załóżmy 5 miesięcy) muszę podnosić temp. o średnio 20oC (średnia temp. powietrza w sezonie grzewczym to ok. 2oC). W każdym przypadku zastosowania prostego reku (wymiennika przeciw prądowego zamkniętego w obudowie z XPS'a) wcześniej czy później się zwróci. Co miał zatem Liwko na myśli pisząc, że przy niskiej cenie z kWh to reku rzadko się opłaci? Chyba, że miał na myśli rozwiązania "półkowe".

----------


## JanWerbinski

> Jakkolwiek nie wybiorę, to każde z powyższych rozwiązań generuje koszty ogrzewania..


Koszty ogrzewania powietrza do wentylacji są tu IDENTYCZNE jak w wentylacji grawitacyjnej.

Moim zdaniem rekuperator się nie opłaca. Większość ludzi zatyka wentylację podczas mrozów i ma jeszcze większe oszczędności niż posiadacze rekuperatorów. Dlatego rekuperacja się nie opłaca i nigdy się nie zwróci.
Taniej jest żyć w wilgoci. W przypadku wystąpienia grzyba można zrobić prosty remont, pomalować z wierzchu i ktoś to kupi. Potem nabywca będzie na forach pytał co zrobić z grzybem.

----------


## JanWerbinski

Policzę koszt ogrzania powietrza w wentylacji mechanicznej bez rekuperacji dla moich warunków przez cały sezon grzewczy.
Średnia temperatura powietrza to +3°, a w środku +21°C. Liczmy że sezon trwa pięć miesięcy - pozostały czas ogrzewam ciepłem bytowym.
Liczmy 100m3/h dla równego rachunku.
Wychodzi mi 2073kWh.
Rekuperator pobierze np. 300kWh.
Zysk to 1873kWh warte 1000 zł. Tyle pozornie oszczędza rekuperator...

Obniżamy poziom WG do minimum. Np. 5 razy. 
Na podgrzanie powietrza 20m3/h wystarczy już tylko 414kWh.
Wszyscy żyją.
Rekuperator nigdy się nie zwróci!

----------


## Barth3z

Nie mówię o wentylacji grawitacyjnej, tylko o mechanicznej bez rekuperatora. Skoro Liwko i ty piszecie, że nie opłaca się reku to policzmy.

Załóżmy, że w sezon grzewczy trwa ok. 6 miesięcy (180dni), średnia temp. w sezonie grzewczym to 2oC i że chcemy tą temp. powietrza podnieść do 20oC. Załóżmy wentylację na poziomie komfortowym w 4 osobowej rodzinie - 150m3/h:
0,38Wh x 18oC x 150m3/h x 24h x 180dni = ok. 4430kWh Zakładając sprawność rekuperatora na poziomie 80% zaoszczędzamy ok.3545kWh w sezonie. Załóżmy że mamy pompę ciepła z COP=3, więc rocznie ogrzewanie tego powietrza kosztuje nas 472zł (przyjąłem średnio 40gr za 1kWh). Mój reku kosztował mnie niespełna 1000zł, więc zwrot będzie po 2 latach.

----------


## Barth3z

> Rekuperator nigdy się nie zwróci!


Taki jak twój owszem.

----------


## jasiek71

> Wtedy nawiewasz nawiewnikami na grzejnik jak w grawitacyjnej, a wentylację mechaniczną masz tylko wywiewną. Możesz także robić nawiew do klimatyzatora kanałowego lub splita. Albo anemostatami nawiewnymi, które będą podłączone cienko izolowanymi przewodami. Prościej jest zastosować nagrzewnicę.


To tak aby udowodnić że się da...

----------


## JanWerbinski

> Nie mówię o wentylacji grawitacyjnej, tylko o mechanicznej bez rekuperatora. Skoro Liwko i ty piszecie, że nie opłaca się reku to policzmy.
> 
> Załóżmy, że w sezon grzewczy trwa ok. 6 miesięcy (180dni), średnia temp. w sezonie grzewczym to 2oC i że chcemy tą temp. powietrza podnieść do 20oC. Załóżmy wentylację na poziomie komfortowym w 4 osobowej rodzinie - 150m3/h:
> 0,38Wh x 18oC x 150m3/h x 24h x 180dni = ok. 4430kWh Zakładając sprawność rekuperatora na poziomie 80% zaoszczędzamy ok.3545kWh w sezonie. Załóżmy że mamy pompę ciepła z COP=3, więc rocznie ogrzewanie tego powietrza kosztuje nas 472zł (przyjąłem średnio 40gr za 1kWh). Mój reku kosztował mnie niespełna 1000zł, więc zwrot będzie po 2 latach.


Błędne dane wejściowe:
1. 150m3 to nie jest klimatyzacja komfortowa, a bardzo suche powietrze. Nie widzę w jaki sposób uzupełniasz parę wodną. Czyli nie uzupełniasz. Twoja wentylacja to choroby i dyskomfort.
2. 0,32Wh a nie 0,38.
3. Średnie temperatury przez 180 dni dla Wrocławia to 6,5°C. Zakładasz ich podniesienie do 26,5stopnia przez cały sezon grzewczy. Znowu dyskomfort.
4. Brak uwzględnienia energii dla rekuperatora.
5. Nieuwzględnienie kosztu amortyzacji rekuperatora i GWC.
6. Wszystkie dane naciągnięte pod z góry założoną tezę.

----------


## JanWerbinski

> To tak aby udowodnić że się da...


Da się.
Nawet wentylator wywiewny to jakiś postęp w stosunku do wentylacji grawitacyjnej.

----------


## jasiek71

> Błędne dane wejściowe:
> 1. 150m3 to nie jest klimatyzacja komfortowa, a bardzo suche powietrze. Nie widzę w jaki sposób uzupełniasz parę wodną. Czyli nie uzupełniasz. Twoja wentylacja to choroby i dyskomfort.
> 2. 0,32Wh a nie 0,38.
> 3. Średnie temperatury przez 180 dni dla Wrocławia to 6,5°C. Zakładasz ich podniesienie do 26,5stopnia przez cały sezon grzewczy. Znowu dyskomfort.
> 4. Brak uwzględnienia energii dla rekuperatora.
> 5. Nieuwzględnienie kosztu amortyzacji rekuperatora i GWC.
> 6. Wszystkie dane naciągnięte pod z góry założoną tezę.


Spójrz w lustro...
Ja wszędzie widzę wszystko naciągane pod Twoją modłę...

----------


## JanWerbinski

> Taki jak twój owszem.


Jaki jest całkowity koszt Twojego rekuperatora?

----------


## Barth3z

> Błędne dane wejściowe:
> 1. 150m3 to nie jest klimatyzacja komfortowa, a bardzo suche powietrze. Nie widzę w jaki sposób uzupełniasz parę wodną. Czyli nie uzupełniasz. Twoja wentylacja to choroby i dyskomfort.


Komfort określa stężenie CO2 w powietrzu a nie wilgotność. Min. jakie powinno być zapewnione dla wentylacji domu z 4osobową rodziną to 120m3/h. 
A jeśli masz suche powietrze to zakup sobie nawilżacz. On akurat się przyda niezależnie czy posiadasz rekuperator czy nie. 

U mnie wilgotność nie spada poniżej 40%, ale ja mam żwirowe GWC.




> 2. 0,32Wh a nie 0,38.


ciepło właciwe powietrza to 1,02kJ/kgK
gestość powietrza to ok 1.3kg/m3
to daje  1,33 kJ, a to jest ok. 0,37Wh




> 3. Średnie temperatury przez 180 dni dla Wrocławia to 6,5°C. Zakładasz ich podniesienie do 26,5stopnia przez cały sezon grzewczy. Znowu dyskomfort.


Przyjąłem 2oC, nie sprawdziłem tego. Podaj źródło skąd masz tą średnią, bo coś mi się wydaję, że to nie jest za okres 6 miesiecy, tylko wiecej.

EDIT: Tak jak myślałem, ponad 6oC wychodzi przy założeniu, że okres grzewczy to 9 miesiecy. Przy 6 miesiacach (październik-marzec) wychodzi 2,5oC: http://wentylacja.com.pl/photo/artic...13-r-76696.jpg




> 4. Brak uwzględnienia energii dla rekuperatora.


bo nie porównuję wentylacji mechanicznej względem grawitacyjnej tylko mechanicznej z rekuperatorem, a bez.




> 5. Nieuwzględnienie kosztu amortyzacji rekuperatora i GWC.


Koszt amortyzacji rekuperatora za 10k rzeczywiście jest duży, dla reku za 1000zł pomijalny.





> 6. Wszystkie dane naciągnięte pod z góry założoną tezę.


Chyba u ciebie. Przyjmując WG na 20m3/h, żeby pokazać że nie opłaca się rekuperatora to dopiero naciąganie.

----------


## Barth3z

> Jaki jest całkowity koszt Twojego rekuperatora?


Pisałem, niecałe 1000zł

----------


## JanWerbinski

> Komfort określa stężenie CO2 w powietrzu a nie wilgotność. Min. jakie powinno być zapewnione dla wentylacji domu z 4osobową rodziną to 120m3/h. 
> A jeśli masz suche powietrze to zakup sobie nawilżacz. On akurat się przyda niezależnie czy posiadasz rekuperator czy nie. 
> 
> U mnie wilgotność nie spada poniżej 40%, ale ja mam żwirowe GWC.
> 
> 
> 
> ciepło właciwe powietrza to 1,02kJ/kgK
> gestość powietrza to ok 1.3kg/m3
> to daje  1,33 kJ, a to jest ok. 0,37Wh


Komfort to wiele czynników np.: temperatura, wilgotność, poziom CO2, poziom O2.
Gęstość przy 20° to niecałe 1,182 kg/m3.
Ciepło właściwe 1,005

----------


## JanWerbinski

> Przyjąłem 2oC, nie sprawdziłem tego. Podaj źródło skąd masz tą średnią, bo coś mi się wydaję, że to nie jest za okres 6 miesiecy, tylko wiecej.
> 
> EDIT: Tak jak myślałem, ponad 6oC wychodzi przy założeniu, że okres grzewczy to 9 miesiecy. Przy 6 miesiacach (październik-marzec) wychodzi 2,5oC: http://wentylacja.com.pl/photo/artic...13-r-76696.jpg
> .


https://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klimat_we_Wroc%C5%82awiu

----------


## JanWerbinski

> bo nie porównuję wentylacji mechanicznej względem grawitacyjnej tylko mechanicznej z rekuperatorem, a bez.


Energia dla grzałki. Różne opory instalacji. Energia dla pokonania oporów wymiennika oraz GWC.

----------


## JanWerbinski

> Chyba u ciebie. Przyjmując WG na 20m3/h, żeby pokazać że nie opłaca się rekuperatora to dopiero naciąganie.


Ile wynosi typowy rzeczywisty poziom wentylacji w polskich domach? Skąd u nich wilgoć zimą, jeżeli wymiana powietrza jest większa niż 20m3/h?

----------


## JanWerbinski

> Pisałem, niecałe 1000zł


Kupuję na początek 10 szt.
Daj linka do sklepu.

Koszt *całkowity* oczywiście zawiera wszystkie materiały i robociznę?
1000 mi nawet nie wystarczy na wentylatory i wymiennik. 1000 nie pokryje mi kosztu pracy.
To rewelacyjna cena.

----------


## Barth3z

> Komfort to wiele czynników np.: temperatura, wilgotność, poziom CO2, poziom O2.
> Gęstość przy 20° to niecałe 1,182 kg/m3.
> Ciepło właściwe 1,005


Komfort to niski poziom CO2 i tym się zajmuje wentylacja mechaniczna. Za temp. odpowiada system grzewczy, za wilgotność nawilżacz, za O2 aparat tlenowy  :wink: 
Są jeszcze wymienniki entlapiczne, które potrafią odzyskać skondensowaną parę wodną.

Ja brałem gęstość powietrza dla 0oC, bo takie powietrze ogrzewamy.




> https://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klimat_we_Wroc%C5%82awiu


Gdzie tam wyczytałeś ze sezon grzewczy to 180 dni i średnia temp. dla takiego okresu to ponad 6oC ?




> Energia dla grzałki. Różne opory instalacji. Energia dla pokonania oporów wymiennika oraz GWC.


Rozmawiamy o wentylacji mechanicznej z reku lub bez.




> Ile wynosi typowy rzeczywisty poziom wentylacji w polskich domach? Skąd u nich wilgoć zimą, jeżeli wymiana powietrza jest większa niż 20m3/h?


Ja pytam o opłacalność zastosowania rekuperatora w wentylacji mechanicznej.




> Kupuję na początek 10 szt.
> Daj linka do sklepu.
> 
> Koszt *całkowity* oczywiście zawiera wszystkie materiały i robociznę?
> 1000 mi nawet nie wystarczy na wentylatory i wymiennik. 1000 nie pokryje mi kosztu pracy.
> To rewelacyjna cena.


Reku sam zrobiłem. Wymiennik ok 500zł, obudowa z XPS ze 150zł, wentylatory po 10zł /szt. + zasilacz buforowy 24V jakies 150zł. Budowa - jedno popołudnie.

----------


## Kaizen

> Komfort to niski poziom CO2 i tym się zajmuje wentylacja mechaniczna.


Zrób eksperyment. Włącz w aucie obieg zamknięty. Jak się zrobi niekomfortowo to pozostawiając obieg zamknięty włącz klimę i najpierw ustaw temperaturę jaka była przed włączeniem klimy, a potem przed zamknięciem obiegu. Wyjaśnij, skąd zmiany w komforcie (albo jak chcesz dalej brnąć to w jaki sposób klima usuwa CO2).




> Za temp. odpowiada system grzewczy, za wilgotność nawilżacz


W jaki sposób nawilżacz obniża wilgotność?




> Są jeszcze wymienniki entlapiczne, które potrafią odzyskać skondensowaną parę wodną.


Skondensowaną? Wszędzie piszą, że przepuszczają parę wodną, a nie kondensat.

----------


## JanWerbinski

> Komfort to niski poziom CO2 i tym się zajmuje wentylacja mechaniczna. Za temp. odpowiada system grzewczy, za wilgotność nawilżacz, za O2 aparat tlenowy 
> Są jeszcze wymienniki entlapiczne, które potrafią odzyskać skondensowaną parę wodną.
> 
> Ja brałem gęstość powietrza dla 0oC, bo takie powietrze ogrzewamy.
> 
> 
> 
> Gdzie tam wyczytałeś ze sezon grzewczy to 180 dni i średnia temp. dla takiego okresu to ponad 6oC ?.


Moim zdaniem sezon grzewczy to pięć - sześć miesięcy. Ale cztery też mogą być. Im krócej tym gorzej dla Twoich wyliczeń.

Mieszkamy w powietrzu o temperaturze 20 a nie 0.

Jak mam obniżyć wilgotność nawilżaczem? Jak oddychają ludzie w domach bez aparatów tlenowych?

----------


## Barth3z

> Zrób eksperyment. Włącz w aucie obieg zamknięty. Jak się zrobi niekomfortowo to pozostawiając obieg zamknięty włącz klimę i najpierw ustaw temperaturę jaka była przed włączeniem klimy, a potem przed zamknięciem obiegu. Wyjaśnij, skąd zmiany w komforcie (albo jak chcesz dalej brnąć to w jaki sposób klima usuwa CO2).


Nie bardzo wiem co masz na myśli ...




> W jaki sposób nawilżacz obniża wilgotność?


Mowa o wentylacji mechanicznej i niskiej wilgotności w okresie grzewczym. Kolega Jan sugeruje zmniejszać wentylację aby utrzymać komfortowy poziom wilgotności kosztem wysokiego stężenia CO2.




> Skondensowaną? Wszędzie piszą, że przepuszczają parę wodną, a nie kondensat.


Zgadza się, nie chodzi tylko o kondensat. Źle napisałem.

----------


## JanWerbinski

> Reku sam zrobiłem. Wymiennik ok 500zł, obudowa z XPS ze 150zł, wentylatory po 10zł /szt. + zasilacz buforowy 24V jakies 150zł. Budowa - jedno popołudnie.


Jaką ma sprawność Twój rekuperator? Jak ją zmierzyłeś? 
Jaki pobór energii? Jaki przepływ? Jak zmierzyłeś?

----------


## JanWerbinski

> Mowa o wentylacji mechanicznej i niskiej wilgotności w okresie grzewczym. Kolega Jan sugeruje zmniejszać wentylację aby utrzymać komfortowy poziom wilgotności kosztem wysokiego stężenia CO2.


W jaki sposób Ty zwiększasz wilgotność do 50%? Ile energii na to idzie?

----------


## Barth3z

> Moim zdaniem sezon grzewczy to pięć - sześć miesięcy. Ale cztery też mogą być. Im krócej tym gorzej dla Twoich wyliczeń.


Im krótszy okres to niższa średnia temp. zewnętrzna, więc nie będzie to tak znaczące w obliczeniach. 




> Mieszkamy w powietrzu o temperaturze 20 a nie 0.


Ale mówimy o podgrzewaniu powietrza do tych 20oC.




> Jak mam obniżyć wilgotność nawilżaczem? Jak oddychają ludzie w domach bez aparatów tlenowych?


Jeszcze raz przypomnę, pytałem o rzekomą nierentowność zastosowania rekuperacji w systemie wentylacji. Co powyższe ma do tego ?

----------


## Kaizen

> Nie bardzo wiem co masz na myśli ...


Że komfort psuje wilgotność i temperatura. CO2 dużo mniej.





> Mowa o wentylacji mechanicznej i niskiej wilgotności w okresie grzewczym. Kolega Jan sugeruje zmniejszać wentylację aby utrzymać komfortowy poziom wilgotności kosztem wysokiego stężenia CO2.


Bo to jedyne działające rozwiązanie nie generujący kilku tysięcy kosztów inwestycyjnych na nawilżacz, co jest w stanie odparować z litr wody na godzinę. I do tego kosztów używania, bo ciągnie przy tym z 1kW prądu a i przydałoby się do niego lać wodę z osmozy.

----------


## Barth3z

> Jaką ma sprawność Twój rekuperator? Jak ją zmierzyłeś? 
> Jaki pobór energii? Jaki przepływ? Jak zmierzyłeś?


Sprawność liczę z różnicy temperatur. Pomier wykonałem czujnikamu DS18DB20.
Pobór energi 2x 40W, przepływ taki, że utrzymuje CO2 poniżej 800ppm.




> W jaki sposób Ty zwiększasz wilgotność do 50%? Ile energii na to idzie?


Nie zwiększam. Dzięki GWC żwirowemu wilgotność nie spada poniżej 40%.

----------


## JanWerbinski

> Im krótszy okres to niższa średnia temp. zewnętrzna, więc nie będzie to tak znaczące w obliczeniach. 
> 
> 
> 
> Ale mówimy o podgrzewaniu powietrza do tych 20oC.
> 
> 
> 
> Jeszcze raz przypomnę, pytałem o rzekomą nierentowność zastosowania rekuperacji w systemie wentylacji. Co powyższe ma do tego ?


Im krótszy okres tym mniej energii odzyska rekuperator - zasadność jego stosowania spada. Dłuższy okres jest w Twoim interesie. Najlepiej policz sobie osobno dla każdego miesiąca i pokaż jak to wygląda.

----------


## JanWerbinski

> Sprawność liczę z różnicy temperatur. Pomier wykonałem czujnikamu DS18DB20.
> Pobór energi 2x 40W, przepływ taki, że utrzymuje CO2 poniżej 800ppm.
> 
> 
> 
> Nie zwiększam. Dzięki GWC żwirowemu wilgotność nie spada poniżej 40%.


Ona nie spada dzięki temu, że *Twoje komputerowe wiatraczki nie są w stanie wentylować powietrza z wymaganą wydajnością w instalacji z ogromnymi oporami GWC*. Dowodem na to jest to że ledwie utrzymujesz 800 ppm CO2. Żeby u mnie był taki poziom, to wystarczy dać 30 m3/h, a mierzę przy podłodze.

Policzmy koszt energii. Liczmy bez grzałki dla uproszczenia.
Mój rekuperator bierze 17W przy 60m3 bez grzałki.
*Różnica 60W daje w roku 525kWh. Przez 20 lat pracy to 5600 zł różnicy kosztu energii na samych wentylatorach!* Wystarczy na niezły rekuperator, albo dwie tanie Luny Dospela.
Drogo wychodzi ten Twój "tani" rekuperator. Nie kupuję!

----------


## Barth3z

> Że komfort psuje wilgotność i temperatura. CO2 dużo mniej.


Skupmy się nad temat o który pytałem - o rentowność rekuperatora i w tym kontekście rozmawiajmy. Zmniejszanie przepływów w wentylacji mechanicznej do poziomu poniżej przyjętego minimum, tylko po żeby uzasadnić jego nieopłacalność jest wg mnie bezsensu.
Zadaniem wentylacji mechanicznej (czy z rekuperatorem czy bez) jest utrzymanie komfortowego powietrza - wg wytycznych jest to wartość poniżej 800ppm. Dla zwiększenie wilgotności w okresie grzewczym szukałbym innego rozwiązania niż skręcanie wentylacji. Wysokie stężenie CO2 chyba ma gorszy wpływ na komfort niż niski poziom wilgotności.




> Bo to jedyne działające rozwiązanie nie generujący kilku tysięcy kosztów inwestycyjnych na nawilżacz, co jest w stanie odparować z litr wody na godzinę. I do tego kosztów używania, bo ciągnie przy tym z 1kW prądu a i przydałoby się do niego lać wodę z osmozy.


A po co aż litr na godzinę ?

----------


## Barth3z

> Im krótszy okres tym mniej energii odzyska rekuperator - zasadność jego stosowania spada. Dłuższy okres jest w Twoim interesie. Najlepiej policz sobie osobno dla każdego miesiąca i pokaż jak to wygląda.


Przyjąłem najbardziej rozsądny okres grzewczy. 4 miesiące to nawet w domu pasywnym będzie za krótko, więc nie można odrzucić października i marca. A jeśli nawet odrzucilibyśmy chociaż sam październik, gdzie średnia temp. w tym miesiącu we Wrocławiu była na pozimie 10oC, to w ogólnym rozliczeniu będzie to jakieś jedynie 10% mniej zużycia kWh. 




> Ona nie spada dzięki temu, że *Twoje komputerowe wiatraczki nie są w stanie wentylować powietrza z wymaganą wydajnością w instalacji z ogromnymi oporami GWC*. Dowodem na to jest to że ledwie utrzymujesz 800 ppm CO2. Żeby u mnie był taki poziom, to wystarczy dać 30 m3/h, a mierzę przy podłodze.


Proponuję Ci poczytać o wentylacji, polacem: http://wentylacja.com.pl/att/article...wegon-3789.pdf. Dowiesz się wówczas, żeby zapewnić wartość poniżej 800ppm należy wentylować na poziomie ok 30m3/h na osobę. Mam w domu 4 osoby, więc obecne wentylatory muszą dawać min. 120m3/h.




> Policzmy koszt energii. Liczmy bez grzałki dla uproszczenia.
> Mój rekuperator bierze 17W przy 60m3 bez grzałki.
> *Różnica 60W daje w roku 525kWh. Przez 20 lat pracy to 5600 zł różnicy kosztu energii na samych wentylatorach!* Wystarczy na niezły rekuperator, albo dwie tanie Luny Dospela.
> Drogo wychodzi ten Twój "tani" rekuperator. Nie kupuję!


To teraz policz dla 120m3 i przyjmij średnią 40gr za 1kWh (taryfa G12W). A te 17W to pobór bez GWC, prawda ?
PS. Sprawdź ile pobierają wentylatory w Lunie  :wink:

----------


## Kaizen

> Skupmy się nad temat o który pytałem


Obalmy bzdury, które w międzyczasie piszesz.





> A po co aż litr na godzinę ?


A ile wody trzeba dostarczyć do 100m3 powietrza o temperaturze -10* i wilgotności 50% żeby po ogrzaniu do 22* miało też 50%?

----------


## JanWerbinski

> A ile wody trzeba dostarczyć do 100m3 powietrza o temperaturze -10* i wilgotności 50% żeby po ogrzaniu do 22* miało też 50%?


On nie rozumie, że ma bardzo słabą wentylację, która prawie nie działa. Jemu się na dodatek wydaje że ona działa.  :big grin:

----------


## JanWerbinski

> Przyjąłem najbardziej rozsądny okres grzewczy. 4 miesiące to nawet w domu pasywnym będzie za krótko, więc nie można odrzucić października i marca. A jeśli nawet odrzucilibyśmy chociaż sam październik, gdzie średnia temp. w tym miesiącu we Wrocławiu była na pozimie 10oC, to w ogólnym rozliczeniu będzie to jakieś jedynie 10% mniej zużycia kWh.


Im krótszy przyjęty okres grzewczy, tym dłuższy wyliczony okres amortyzacji.

----------


## Barth3z

> Obalmy bzdury, które w międzyczasie piszesz.


Narazie to ty wtrącasz teksty nie na temat.
Jak ten poniżej:




> A ile wody trzeba dostarczyć do 100m3 powietrza o temperaturze -10* i wilgotności 50% żeby po ogrzaniu do 22* miało też 50%?


Po co 50% ? I dlaczego nie uwzględniasz wilgotności "bytowej" ? 
Ile masz teraz w domu i jak to utrzymujesz ? 

I jaki to ma związek z pytaniem o rentowność reku ?

----------


## Barth3z

> On nie rozumie, że ma bardzo słabą wentylację, która prawie nie działa. Jemu się na dodatek wydaje że ona działa.


A ja ci jednak polecam poczytać trochę o wentylacji, bo masz marne pojęcie o tym jak ona działa.

----------


## JanWerbinski

> Proponuję Ci poczytać o wentylacji, polacem: http://wentylacja.com.pl/att/article...wegon-3789.pdf. Dowiesz się wówczas, żeby zapewnić wartość poniżej 800ppm należy wentylować na poziomie ok 30m3/h na osobę. Mam w domu 4 osoby, więc obecne wentylatory muszą dawać min. 120m3/h.


To miło że proponujesz mi przeczytać coś co już dawno temu czytałem. My to wszystko wiemy. Że ma być 30m3/osobę też wiemy. Jednak podczas mrozów -10 nie jest możliwe zapewnić odzysk ciepła np. >80%, wilgotność 50%, ppmCO2<1000, przy 120m3/h na cztery osoby bez DODATKOWEGO NAWILŻANIA lub wymiennika entalpicznego. Tobie się wydaje że jest to możliwe. My Ci na to że nawet równania fizyczne temu zaprzeczają, a Ty jak widać nie rozumiesz podstawowych zasad fizycznych żeby zrozumieć dlaczego tak się dzieje.

----------


## JanWerbinski

> To teraz policz dla 120m3 i przyjmij średnią 40gr za 1kWh (taryfa G12W). A te 17W to pobór bez GWC, prawda ?
> PS. Sprawdź ile pobierają wentylatory w Lunie


Jak Ci wyszła średnia 40gr? Podaj ceny brutto za I i II taryfę.

----------


## JanWerbinski

> Po co 50% ? I dlaczego nie uwzględniasz wilgotności "bytowej" ? 
> Ile masz teraz w domu i jak to utrzymujesz ? 
> 
> I jaki to ma związek z pytaniem o rentowność reku ?


Skąd bierzesz wilgotność bytową? Bo człowiek to marne kilka litrów na dobę. Ta wilgoć jest natychmiast usuwana wentylacją i trzeba dostarczyć nową.
Cztery osoby to 10 litrów na dobę, a potrzeba 24 litry. Skąd brakujące 14? 
Pranie suszysz czy kwiatki podlewasz?

----------


## Barth3z

> To miło że proponujesz mi przeczytać coś co już dawno temu czytałem.


To polecam jeszcze raz poczytać, ze zrozumieniem. Wtedy będziesz wiedział jaką mam wydajność wentylacji.




> My to wszystko wiemy. Że ma być 30m3/osobę też wiemy. Jednak podczas mrozów -10 nie jest możliwe zapewnić odzysk ciepła np. >80%, wilgotność 50%, ppmCO2<1000, przy 120m3/h na cztery osoby bez DODATKOWEGO NAWILŻANIA lub wymiennika entalpicznego. Tobie się wydaje że jest to możliwe.


Ale ja o to nie pytałem. Pytam o rentowność zastosowania rekuperatora w wentylacji mechanicznej. To ty kombinujesz z tą wilgotnością żeby jakoś naciągnąć stwierdzenie że nie opłaca się wstawiać rekuperatora.

----------


## Barth3z

> Skąd bierzesz wilgotność bytową? Bo człowiek to marne kilka litrów na dobę. Ta wilgoć jest natychmiast usuwana wentylacją i trzeba dostarczyć nową.
> Cztery osoby to 10 litrów na dobę, a potrzeba 24 litry. Skąd brakujące 14? 
> Pranie suszysz czy kwiatki podlewasz?


Przecież Ci pisałem, że ja nie mam problemu z wilgotnością. Pytanie jaką ty masz i co robisz żeby ją utrzymać. Jeśli obniżasz wentylację do 20m3/h to wg mnie to głupi pomysł, bo gorsze dla organizmu jest wysokie stężenie CO2 niż niska wilgotność. Poczytaj: http://naukaoklimacie.pl/aktualnosci...-stezen-co2-57

----------


## Barth3z

> Jak Ci wyszła średnia 40gr? Podaj ceny brutto za I i II taryfę.


0,66 i 0,25 gr

----------


## surgi22

W/g mnie Reku  z lub bez GWC nie jest dla oszczędności ale dla komfortu . 
Ps. każdy wymiennik jest entalpiczny ( chociaż jeden mniej drugi nieco bardziej ).

----------


## jasiek71

Ja mam reku z poliwęglanu komorowego i odbudowę z xps, kosztowało mnie to ok 800zł wraz z bypassem i siłownikiem...
Napędzają to wentyle na 24v z alledrogo...
Obecnie są skręcone na 13v co daje 100m3/h i pobierają razem 14,5w...
Do tego wszystkiego jest jeszcze GWC rurowe za które zapłaciłem całe 3k wraz z usługą kopania...
Mam w doopie jakieś tam odmrażania ,skraplania czy opory...
Po prostu sobie działa bardzo ekonomicznie i ma się dobrze...

----------


## surgi22

Sorki ale nie dla każdego domu i każdej liczby mieszkańców 100m3/h to jest OK.

----------


## jasiek71

> Sorki ale nie dla każdego domu i każdej liczby mieszkańców 100m3/h to jest OK.


Może i tak ale w chałupie jest przyjemnie więc nawet nie mam zamiaru eksperymentować i analizować..
Przyjdzie lato to się trochę podkręci wentylację i tak pewnie zostanie aż do września...

----------


## surgi22

Twój dom Jasiek to Ty masz być zadowolony ( i twoja rodzina )  :bye:

----------


## szczukot

Czy możecie wyjść z tego wątku i przestać tu spamować???
Niektórzy (tacy jak ja) są tu zasubskybowani i chcą czytać o GWC !!! A nie o rekuperatorach. Idźcie gdzieś indziej się kłócić - do prawidłowego wątku.

----------


## Pytajnick

To ja w temacie - ja się ma żwirowy GWC do przydomowej oczyszczalni ścieków?  Można czy nie bardzo ?

----------


## Barth3z

> To ja w temacie - ja się ma żwirowy GWC do przydomowej oczyszczalni ścieków?  Można czy nie bardzo ?


Mój żwirowiec ulokowany pod domem jest oddalony od rozsączników o ok 20 metrów. Ja jednak mam działkę na delikatnym zboczu i rozsaczniki mam "za" gwc - patrząc na kierunek przepływu ewentualnych wód gruntowych.

----------


## Pytajnick

A są jakieś zalecane odległości? Ja z trzech stron mam sąsiadów z oczyszczalniami, plus moja i nie wiem czy  żwirowca bym jakoś pomieścił w bezpiecznych odległościach na działce 28x33m
Grunt mam -
0,10 - 2,50 piasek średnioziarnisty 
2,50 - 3,00 piasek średnioziarnisty z domieszką torfu
woda podziemna : zwierciadło swobodne na głębokości 2,5m p.p.t.

----------


## Barth3z

> A są jakieś zalecane odległości? Ja z trzech stron mam sąsiadów z oczyszczalniami, plus moja i nie wiem czy  żwirowca bym jakoś pomieścił w bezpiecznych odległościach na działce 28x33m
> Grunt mam -
> 0,10 - 2,50 piasek średnioziarnisty 
> 2,50 - 3,00 piasek średnioziarnisty z domieszką torfu
> woda podziemna : zwierciadło swobodne na głębokości 2,5m p.p.t.


Chyba min. 15metrów, ale nie jestem pewny.

----------


## witek_myslowice

> A są jakieś zalecane odległości? Ja z trzech stron mam sąsiadów z oczyszczalniami, plus moja i nie wiem czy  żwirowca bym jakoś pomieścił w bezpiecznych odległościach na działce 28x33m
> Grunt mam -
> 0,10 - 2,50 piasek średnioziarnisty 
> 2,50 - 3,00 piasek średnioziarnisty z domieszką torfu
> woda podziemna : zwierciadło swobodne na głębokości 2,5m p.p.t.


Między "rozsącznikami" a ZGWC można wykonać pionową przeponę rozdzielającą z grubej folii budowlanej? Wykonanie dość proste - przy okazji budowy żwirowego GWC. W pionowym wykopie w trakcie jego wykonywania umieszcza się pionowo pasek 2x folia budowlana i od razu się go zakopuje.
Z drugiej strony piasek nie jest warstwą wodonośną jak np glina i z "rozsączników" wszystko popłynie w dół

----------


## matkor

> Grunt mam -
> 0,10 - 2,50 piasek średnioziarnisty 
> 2,50 - 3,00 piasek średnioziarnisty z domieszką torfu
> woda podziemna : zwierciadło swobodne na głębokości 2,5m p.p.t.


Ten pomiar poziomu wody to z czasu wiosennych roztopów czy z innego okresu?

Ciężko będzie określić teoretycznie czy ścieki sąsiadów nie płyną tam gdzie chcesz mieć GWC.
"Najprościej" wykopać dół do poziomu GWC i zobaczyć przez sezon czy woda się nie pojawia.

----------


## Pytajnick

Geodeta był w styczniu. Kilka metrów za granicą działki mam rzeczkę i park. Ponoć to najsuchsze miejsce w gminie, bo wokoło przeważają grunty gliniaste (było nawet kilka cegielni wokoło) które trzymają wodę na 70-80cm. Trzy osoby się wybudowały na sąsiednich działkach i żadnych problemów z wodą podczas wykopów nie było. Martwią nie jedynie wody z oczyszczalni, czy by coś nie "zalatywało" z GWC i czy są jakieś urzędowe normy w tym temacie a nigdzie wyszperać nie mogę.

----------


## surgi22

To zrób GGWC i masz spokój.

----------


## Pytajnick

> To zrób GGWC i masz spokój.


Niby tak..ale mnie najbardziej interesuje wstępna filtracja powietrza a później ciepło (aby tylko wymiennik reku nie zamarzał) czy chłodzenie. Tego GGWC raczej nie zrobi jak żwirowiec, pomijając opinie, że woli GGWC lepsze jest na mokre i gliniaste gleby a sucha i piaszczysta mu nie służy.

----------


## romano78

Są jeszcze rury niebieskie do wodociągów ale zgrzewane znajomy chce z nich zrobić fi chyba160 on ma akurat dostęp do nich i do zgrzewarki nie wiem jak to cenowo go wyjdzie ale problem z zalaniem gwc wyeliminowany całkowicie a takie gwc w wodzie ma super sprawność

----------


## Pytajnick

> Są jeszcze rury niebieskie do wodociągów ale zgrzewane znajomy chce z nich zrobić fi chyba160 on ma akurat dostęp do nich i do zgrzewarki nie wiem jak to cenowo go wyjdzie ale problem z zalaniem gwc wyeliminowany całkowicie a takie gwc w wodzie ma super sprawność


Rury PEHD kosztują ok 80zł/m ale główny problem to zgrzewarka, kosztująca grube tysiące. Jednak taką zgrzewarka jest potrzebna w przypadku ciśnienia w instalacji a w GWC takiego jak w wodociągu nie ma i może opaska termokurczliwa by wystarczyła, tyle że pewności brak.

----------


## imrahil

jeśli chodzi o GWC wodny, to czy wystarczy jego powierzchnię wyliczyć wg zapotrzebowania na chłód/ciepło? załóżmy że zimą wentylujemy 100 m3/h, chcemy żeby przy -20°C powietrze miało po podgrzaniu 0°C - potrzebujemy około 680 W. teraz w zależności od rodzaju gruntu dla wymiennika płaskiego mamy 10-25 W/m2. opcja letnia - potrzebujemy 1,5 kW chłodu, czyli np. dla 20 W/m2 z gruntu wymiennik powinien mieć około 75 m2. rurki chyba najlepiej PEX 32mm. w takim przypadku jakich długości najlepiej nie przekraczać, żeby przepływ był optymalny?

----------


## tadzio421

Myślę nad zrobieniem GWC "tymi ręcami". Jednak zanim zacznę proszę o pewne podpowiedzi.
Domek ok 120m2 pow uż., dobrze ocieplony, wentylacja mechaniczna, będą mieszkać 3 os.

Założenia: ochrona przeciwzamrożeniowa rekuperatora zimą, i chłodniejszy nawiew powietrza latem.

Warunki na działce (warstwy ziemi): humus / 20cm pył piaszczysty / 100cm zwietrzlina gliniasta (piaskowiec z domieszką gliny) / dalej zwietrzlina i glina pylasta
Sucho, ale w okresach mokrych  mogą uaktywnić się sączenia śródwarstwowe.

Przymierzałem się do GWC żwirowego, ale nie jestem pewien czy aby na pewno mam odpowiedni teren. Ziemia jest mocno spoista, po dłuższych opadach woda lubi stać, robią się kałuże. 
Na glikolowy wydaje mi się, że jednak za sucho.

Czy dobrze kombinuję, że zostaje mi tylko rurowy?

----------


## Arturo72

> Myślę nad zrobieniem GWC "tymi ręcami". Jednak zanim zacznę proszę o pewne podpowiedzi.
> Domek ok 120m2 pow uż., dobrze ocieplony, wentylacja mechaniczna, będą mieszkać 3 os.
> 
> Założenia: ochrona przeciwzamrożeniowa rekuperatora zimą, i chłodniejszy nawiew powietrza latem.
> 
> Warunki na działce (warstwy ziemi): humus / 20cm pył piaszczysty / 100cm zwietrzlina gliniasta (piaskowiec z domieszką gliny) / dalej zwietrzlina i glina pylasta
> Sucho, ale w okresach mokrych  mogą uaktywnić się sączenia śródwarstwowe.
> 
> Przymierzałem się do GWC żwirowego, ale nie jestem pewien czy aby na pewno mam odpowiedni teren. Ziemia jest mocno spoista, po dłuższych opadach woda lubi stać, robią się kałuże. 
> ...


Żaden GWC nie jest zasady przy dobrym reku. 
Powiele starą prawdę TB,wystarczy 10mb i wsio.
Zapomnij,że przy +30st.C nawiew o  temp. 16st.C zmniejszy Ci temp.w domu. To są bajki.

----------


## coulignon

generalnie przy w miare sensowmym reku GWC jest o kant d. potłuc. Znaczy niepotrzebny.

----------


## tadzio421

Reku też planowany jest "tymi ręcami", dlatego pomysł z GWC. Ale może rzeczywiście macie rację, żeby kasę na GWC włożyć w lepszy reku.

Nie łudzę się, że GWC będzie mi chłodził dom. Raczej to miałby być sposób na spowolnienie nagrzewania się jego.

----------


## Arturo72

> Nie łudzę się, że GWC będzie mi chłodził dom. Raczej to miałby być sposób na spowolnienie nagrzewania się jego.


Nawet na to nie ma szans.
Wentylacja to tylko i wyłącznie wentylacja,ma za małe przepływy żeby uchodzić za klime czy nawet spowolnienie nagrzewania. 
Lepszy efekt da Ci zasloniecie okien...

----------


## tadzio421

Gdybym jednak się uparł na zrobienie GWC, to jesteście w stanie podpowiedzieć, który mógłby się najlepiej sprawdzić w moim terenie?

Okna od południa mają zaprojektowane specjalne okapy, aby w lecie słońce nie wchodziło do domu.
Różne zasłony, rolety itp nie są dla mnie rozwiązaniem, bo najczęściej w tych porach dnia jestem w domu, a nie chce czuć się jak w bunkrze.

----------


## jasiek71

> Gdybym jednak się uparł na zrobienie GWC, to jesteście w stanie podpowiedzieć, który mógłby się najlepiej sprawdzić w moim terenie?
> 
> Okna od południa mają zaprojektowane specjalne okapy, aby w lecie słońce nie wchodziło do domu.
> Różne zasłony, rolety itp nie są dla mnie rozwiązaniem, bo najczęściej w tych porach dnia jestem w domu, a nie chce czuć się jak w bunkrze.


Jak masz bajoro w gruncie to glikolowy a jak jest sucho to rurowy...

Wymiennik gruntowy powoduje obniżenie o kilka procent wilgotności powietrza wentylacyjnego nawiewanego do pomieszczeń podczas upałów co powoduje odczucie chłodu bo łatwiej jest nam "parować" , w domu jest znacznie mniejszy zaduch i tyle w temacie...
Oczywiście wentylacja musi mieć odpowiednią wydajność i trzeba jej używać...

----------


## tadzio421

Czy ktoś może próbował robić GWC na rurach pe flex?
Można kupić całe zestawy do GWC z tych rur (pomijam kosmiczną cenę), ale nie znalazłem żadnych opinii na ich temat.
Mam możliwość zakupu takich rur 160 w dobrej cenie, dlatego pytam.
Na tym forum, ktoś pisał, że w przypadku rur flex, nie trzeba robić studzienki na kondensat, choć nie bardzo rozumiem co ma typ użytej rury do możliwości powstawania kondensatu?

Jeśli chodzi o sam GWC rurowy, ponieważ mam trochę utrudnioną sytuację na działce, wymyśliłem poniższą koncepcję:
GWC z dwóch rur pe flex 160, każda po ok 12m
Rury oddalone od siebie ok 2m, łączą się w pomieszczeniu technicznym, a z drugiej strony w czerpni.
Ponieważ taki GWC nie będzie miał dużej wydajności, w takim układzie pracowałby głównie zimą jako ochrona przed zamarzaniem reku.
Rekuperator pracowałby głównie na powietrzu z czerpni ściennej, a GWC byłby uruchamiany tylko jeśli temp powietrza zewnętrznego spadnie poniżej zera stopni celcjusza, co pozwalałoby na regeneracje gruntowego wymiennika.
Podobnie w lecie, GWC uruchamiany byłby po przekroczeniu pewnej temperatury.

Z całością, czyli rura + czerpnia ogrodowa + robota powinienem zmieścić się w ok 1700zł

Co o tym myślicie?

----------


## miloszenko

> Czy ktoś może próbował robić GWC na rurach pe flex?
> Można kupić całe zestawy do GWC z tych rur (pomijam kosmiczną cenę), ale nie znalazłem żadnych opinii na ich temat.
> Mam możliwość zakupu takich rur 160 w dobrej cenie, dlatego pytam.
> Na tym forum, ktoś pisał, że w przypadku rur flex, nie trzeba robić studzienki na kondensat, choć nie bardzo rozumiem co ma typ użytej rury do możliwości powstawania kondensatu?
> 
> Jeśli chodzi o sam GWC rurowy, ponieważ mam trochę utrudnioną sytuację na działce, wymyśliłem poniższą koncepcję:
> GWC z dwóch rur pe flex 160, każda po ok 12m
> Rury oddalone od siebie ok 2m, łączą się w pomieszczeniu technicznym, a z drugiej strony w czerpni.
> Ponieważ taki GWC nie będzie miał dużej wydajności, w takim układzie pracowałby głównie zimą jako ochrona przed zamarzaniem reku.
> ...


R & K z nich zrobił GWC. Ma tutaj dwa dzienniki budowy.

Edit: Zrobił z rur fi 75, ja się kiedy przymierzałem do 160tki ale skończyło się na glikolowym bo mokro w terenie było.

----------


## witek_myslowice

> Niby tak..ale mnie najbardziej interesuje wstępna filtracja powietrza a później ciepło (aby tylko wymiennik reku nie zamarzał) czy chłodzenie.


Zapewniam że nie zamarznie nawet przy zewnętrznej temp. powietrza (ostrożnie) -20C. Mam dowody że nawet przy -30C - ankiety wieloletnich użytkowników Żwirowego GWC

Najlepszą bezobsługową filtrację powietrza zapewnia Żwirowy GWC. Nie trzeba wymieniać filtrów na czerpni a i przy rekuperatorze wielokrotnie rzadziej.
13lutego 2018r. w Rybniku wykonano badania smogu. Zawartość pyłów zawieszonych w powietrzu przed Żwirowym Gruntowym Wymiennikiem Ciepła - ŻGWC wynosiła ~230 µ/m³ a po przejściu przez ŻGWC wynosiła 56µ/m³.
Wyniki badań na zawartość smogu - pyłów zawieszonych przed i za Żwirowym GWC:
http://www.taniaklima.pl/files/smog-przed-i-za-gwc.pdf

----------


## kris2682

Witam. Doradzicie jaki Gwc wybrać. Buduje dom z użytkowym poddaszem pow. 190m2. W necie jest tyle różnych informacji o Gwc że się pogubiłem. Wybrać glikolowe czy powietrzne, które lepsze. Wyczytałem, że jak teren mokrawy to tylko glikol. Działka na glinie, woda gruntowa od 1,6m. W porze mokrej środglinowe sączenia już od 50cm.

----------


## miloszenko

> Witam. Doradzicie jaki Gwc wybrać. Buduje dom z użytkowym poddaszem pow. 190m2. W necie jest tyle różnych informacji o Gwc że się pogubiłem. Wybrać glikolowe czy powietrzne, które lepsze. Wyczytałem, że jak teren mokrawy to tylko glikol. Działka na glinie, woda gruntowa od 1,6m. W porze mokrej środglinowe sączenia już od 50cm.


Jeśli masz mieć rekuperator to GWC będzie zbędny. Przy tej wielkości budynku byłby niemały, lepiej te środki przeznaczyć na klimatyzację poddasza.

----------


## kris2682

Klima odpada ze względu na żonę. Źle się po niej czuje, choruje i jest zupełnie na nie.

----------


## witek_myslowice

> Klima odpada ze względu na żonę. Źle się po niej czuje, choruje i jest zupełnie na nie.


Pytasz który GWC budować. Proponuję taki który jest dodatkowo filtrem żwirowym dla smogu i alergenów.
http://taniaklima.pl/files/DFN2006_P..._B_Szponar.pps
W stosunku do klimy jest taka różnica że nie kręci w kółko tym samym powietrzem tylko świeżym zewnętrzny dodatkowo przefiltrowanym

Pozdrawiam
Witek

----------


## kris2682

Nie no super porada gwc żwirowa przy saczeniach śródglinowych na głębokości 50cm. Napewno ten żwir mi przefiltruje powietrze.

----------


## witek_myslowice

No tak jeżeli wody  gruntowe Masz na głębokości 0,5m to żwirowego GWC nie można budować.

----------


## JTKirk

za to glikolowy jak najbardziej....

----------


## adam_mk

Można usypać górkę dla juniora do sanek, a w niej żwirowca.
 :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## kris2682

Akurat górki na działce mam naturalne jest gdzie pośmigać.
Ma ktoś porównanie jak to od strony cenowej i przede wszystkim sprawność wygląda? Nie chodzi mi o koszty eksploatacji bo się zaraz zacznie debata na sto stron że ten czy tamten pół wata na miesiąc więcej energi zuzyje. Cena raczej montażu i materialu.

----------


## witek_myslowice

Sposoby i koszty wykonania GWC na wydajność 1x700m3/h - dla zapewnienia klimatyzacji
Jest kilka sposobów wykonania GWC od czerpni do ściany budynku:
1. Inwestor jest tzw.Kierownikiem Budowy (+ rodzina): organizuje: zakup materiałów, dorywcze zatrudnienie pracowników, brygadzisty i wynajęcie sprzętu
2. Inwestor organizuje zakup materialów i zatrudnia tzw. Kierownika Budowy który ma kilku pracowników, (budowlaniec z kilkoma ludzmi)
3. Inwestor zatrudnia firmę i nic go nie interesuje (z możliwością nadzoru projektowego)
4. Inwestor wybiera jak wyżej pkt.1,2,3 i zatrudnia mnie w roli nadzoru projektowego. Moja obecność na budowie daje Inwestorowi pewność że GWC został zrobiony w sposób najlepszy - gwarantujący uzyskanie najlepszych parametrów.
Koszty wykonania pkt:1. 2. 4. - Koszt wykonania (materiały, robocizna) stosunkowo tanio ok 5-8tys.zł.
Pkt 3 - najdroższe rozwiązanie - koszt 15-20tys.zł.
W każdym przypadku wynajęcie sprzętu jest w gestii Inwestora lub jego Przedstawiciela - zna lokalne warunki (ta uwaga nie dotyczy lokalnych firm).
Widełki cenowe są dość duże - głównie z powodu ceny żwiru. W Raciborzu na Śląsku 40zł/tona (z możliwością rabatu bo dyr. handlowy jest Fanem GWC) w Warszawie, Poznaniu gdzie jest mało żwirowni cena przekracza 100zł

----------


## godz

witam serdecznie założyciela i wszystkich fanów GWC
mam kilka pytań do was, mam kawałek domu dobudowany do rodziców, moja cześć jest wentylacyjne "ślepa" tzn nie jest podpięta do kanałów w kominie i jest w zasadzie oddzielną częścią(mam dwa wentylatory na zewnątrz jeden z łazienki drugi z okapu).
jestem oddzielony kotłownią i pomieszczeniami technicznym.
dwa metry od domu mam studnie techniczną, używaną do obfitego podlewania w sezonie ciepłym i doprowadzony do niej spływ deszczówki z rynny
generalnie chciałbym uruchomić GWC WODNY 2.
całego forum nie przeczytałem a wyszukiwarka marnie działa, poza pierwszą stroną gdzie Adam opisał zasadę działania nie znalazłem wiele informacji  ::-(: 
mam pytanie dotyczące pompki która będzie zasysać z dna u mnie to około 7 metrów, jaką pompkę radzicie? 
myślę ze musi być zakończona koszem ssawnym,
ile i jakich sitek na górze do rozpraszania?
no i ile metrów rury przed studnią no bo za, do domu  będą 2 m.
jeszcze pytanie o wentylator jaki?
rurę chce dać 200 mm pomarańczową, pytanie jak głęboko?(1m wystarczy?)
(mieszkam pod Warszawą)
moja cześć ma kubaturę około  240 m³, kombinuję w ten sposób żeby latem całość zasilała mój salon a zimą podzielone na salon i  do kotłowni gdzie mam kocioł zagazowujący 30kw, który obecnie ma doprowadzenie powietrza z zewnątrz.
pozdrawiam i liczę na rady

----------


## Pytajnick

Pytanie..czy taka rura Pe-Flex  - https://cennik.peflex.pl/rekuperacja...e-flex-50mb-39 -nadaje się na rurowe GWC? Zdjęcie na dole strony , gdzie rura jest lekko spłaszczona, pobudza moje powątpiewania. 
Zakładając,że się nada, to jaki pomysł na zrobienie miejsca na skropliny ? Dziurawić w najniższym punkcie i niech sobie spływają czy łączyć z jakimiś PCV?
Dlaczego męczę temat takiego GWC? Ponieważ u mnie będzie raptem 82m2 wentylowanej powierzchni i 2-3 osoby w domku. To powoduje, że zalecane są małe rekuperatory a te z kolei nie mają wbudowanych grzałek...
Dręczy mnie też temat rekuperatorów z odzyskiem wilgoci, bo mają one mały Pa i czy przy takim GWC trzeba np kupić 350tkę zamiast 250m3/h? Może mnie ktoś oświecić w tym temacie?

----------


## Nanofox1

Czy gruntowne wymienniki ciepła odeszły do lamusa czy przekroczyliśmy limit postów na 1 temat?  :big grin:

----------


## witek_myslowice

> Czy gruntowne wymienniki ciepła odeszły do lamusa czy przekroczyliśmy limit postów na 1 temat?


Witam
Ostatnio tu była dość ożywiona dyskusja nt Gruntowych Wymienników Ciepła.
https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...s%C3%B3b/page4
Pozdrawiam
Witek

----------


## Nanofox1

Chciałem zapytać użytkowników żwirowego GWC jaką w praktyce mają wilgotność względną(/bezwzględną?) po przejściu przez złoże w upały. 30 stopni o wilgotności względnej 60% po schłodzeniu poniżej 20 stopni będzie miało wilgotność względną teoretycznie ok 90% - obawiam się tego.... Pytanie ile w praktyce skropli się tej wody w złożu...

----------


## adam_mk

Dużo!
Tym więcej im więcej potrzeba.
Tak to działa, choć to tylko fizyka.

0stC i 100% wilgotności to 4g wody w 1m3 powietrza.
Zaproś to do domu i ogrzej... masz 15% wilgotnosci.
Cholera...
Czego teraz w szkołach uczą?
Pacierza - wiem, i czego jeszcze?

Adam M.

----------


## Nanofox1

Planuję termomodernizację budynku w ramach programu czyste powietrze (powietrzna pompa ciepła + wymiana zwykłych grzejników panelowych na klimakonwektory o bardzo fajnych parametrach + rekuperacja) i jako bonus do  rekuperacji byłem bardzo zdecydowany na podwójne żwirowe GWC (2x  5m x 5m x 0,7m - dom po podłogach ma 280m2 powierzchni do rekuperacji (w tym część biurowa, 2 sale lekcyjne duża do 7 osób i mała do 2 osób - chociaż bardzo rzadko są takie duże grupki. Praca żwirowca na zmianę, pierwsze złoże od 10/11 do 14/15 i drugie od 14/15 do wczesnego wieczora - da radę schlodzic o ok 10stopni ? ) tylko na forum przekonywano mnie, że właśnie efekt chłodniczy będzie mirerny no i że pomimo tego, że część wody wykropli się w złożu, to ponoć mało się jej wykropli i wilgotność względna będzie dochodziła do 100%. To jak to jest z tą wilgotnością w praktyce? Interesuje mnie wpływ takiego powietrza o tak wysokiej wilgotności względnej na ewentualny rozwój grzybów/pleśni w domu oraz na odczuwanie temperatury (ponoć w upały osuszanie powietrza jest równie ważne co jego schłodzenie - chyba że chodzi o wilgotność bezwzględna a nie względna?) i jeszcze to, czy takie powietrze po przejściu przez GWC nie bedzie się skraplać w termoflexie w drodze do rekuperatora (planuje reQnet 500H z odzyskiem wilgoci)...

----------


## Owczar

Jeśli na wyjściu z gwc uzyskasz max 15 stopni to utrzymasz w ryzach wilgotność latem. Choć według mnie będzie ciężko w największe upały utrzymać taka temperaturę.

----------


## Kaizen

> To jak to jest z tą wilgotnością w praktyce?


Tu masz aktualny wykres temperatury na czerpni (czyli powietrza zewnętrznego) i punktu rosy dla tego powietrza:



Żeby cokolwiek osuszyć powietrze (a cokolwiek to mało - pobaw się kalkulatorkiem wilgotności jaką wilgotność względną będzie miało powietrze np. o temperaturze 14* i 90% wilgotności względnej po ogrzaniu do 24*) musi ono zostać schłodzone poniżej punktu rosy. Pytaj tych, co mają GWC - niech pochwalą się, jaka jest różnica temperatury między wlotem a wylotem z GWC. Niewiele tam da się skroplić wg mojej wiedzy - ale oparta jest na tym, co znalazłem w sieci.

Jak chcesz realnie mieć możliwość osuszania - montuj klimę. Tam wymiennik ma niewiele ponad 0*. Do tego może mieć przepływ kilkakrotnie większy, niż w wentylacji (i jest wtedy w stanie wchłonąć wilgoć bytową - z suszenia prania, gotowania, wydychania, prysznica itd.). Niby wilgoć bytowa pojawia się głównie w pomieszczeniach z wywiewem - ale wg moich doświadczeń i pomiarów zadziwiająco łatwo i szybko rozchodzi się nawet "pod prąd" wentylacji po całym domu.

----------


## Owczar

Po wyjściu z chłodnicy powietrze miało dzisiaj od 14 do 14.5 stopnia. Przez 12h zebrało się 10l kondensatu. A wilgotność wewnątrz w temp 23 stopnie nie przekroczyla 60%.
Po wyłączeniu skoczyła w 2h do prawie 70%.

----------


## Kaizen

> Po wyjściu z chłodnicy powietrze miało dzisiaj od 14 do 14.5 stopnia. Przez 12h zebrało się 10l kondensatu. A wilgotność wewnątrz w temp 23 stopnie nie przekroczyla 60%.


I przy jakich przepływach? 
O czym to świadczy? Że przy dużych przepływach można sporo wody wykroplić? Tylko po co?
U mnie wilgotność wyglądała tak:


Klima chodziła 15-17. Do domu dotarłem około 17 - chyba chwile wcześniej skończyła się ulewa. Nie wiem, ile i o której padało wcześnie w ciągu dnia - można się domyślać z wykresu (wieczorkiem tez popadało, do tego kąpiele).

----------


## Owczar

Przy 180m3/h. Ale ilość kondensatu faktycznie nie ma znaczenia. Dla mnie liczy się to, że można utrzymać komfortową wilgotność w całym domu.

Wilgotność poniżej 40% to też nie jest nic dobrego. Dodatkowo trzeba by mieć klimatyzację w każdym pokoju. 
Na wykresie masz wilgotność sumaryczną na wywiewie. A jaka była w pomieszczeniu, w którym chodziła klimatyzacja?
No i jaka w pomieszczeniach bez klimatyzacji?

----------


## Kaizen

> No i jaka w pomieszczeniach bez klimatyzacji?


Nie mam tam wiarygodnego higrometru. Padł mi też kolejny BME280 - zmiana i2c id to zły pomysł.
Jeszcze dla uczciwości - jeden kanał wywiewu mam częściowo niezaizolowany, więc kilka procent wilgotność jest wyższa.

----------


## Nanofox1

A jakby tak powietrze przepuszczone przez żwirowy GWC przepuścić dodatkowo przez chłodnicę zasilaną glikolem (krążącą w obiegu rurek PE o średnicy 4cm i łącznej długości 170m - mam już taki  :smile:  przygotowany na za 20 lat do wodociągu na działkę dla dziecka)? Skoro żwirowy GWC nie zbije wystarczająco wilgotności to może wspólnie z chłodnicą dają radę zrobić klimę?

Nie chodzi mi o oszczędność w eksploatacji, ani nawet o koszty zakupu, bo i tak planuję pompę ciepła z funkcją chłodzenia + bufor 500l + klimakonwektory (o bardzo fajnych parametrach grzewczych) tylko chodzi o to, że będzie to duży kłopot poprowadzić nową instalację wody lodowej + odpływu do każdego pokoju w którym będzie klimakonwektor... 
Najmniej problemu miałbym poprowadzić 1 szeroki kanał na strych do reku.

----------


## Owczar

Jeśli będziesz miał pompę ciepła z funkcją chłodzenia, to wstaw chłodnicę i zasil go wodą lodową z pompy - jako pierwszą w układzie, by woda miała jak najniższą temperaturę, a dopiero potem na klimakonwektory. 

Aczkolwiek do klimakonwektorów i tak musisz doprowadzić odplywy, bo zyski bytowe mogą Ci spłatać filga i woda się poleje... 

Glikol z tego obiegu, o którym piszesz latem będzie miał zbyt wysoką temperaturę. Pionowe DZ pompy ciepła jest bardzo na styk. Poziomie nie ma szans. 

Gdybyś chciał uniknąć wykraplania na klimakonwektorach to wstaw chłodnicę freonową za reku, to pozwoli Ci utrzymać wilgotność w okolicach 40% w pokojach, co zminiamlizuje kondensację na klimakonwektorach, ale będziesz nadal ograniczony z temperaturą zasilania od punktu rosy. 

Jeśli robisz termomedernizację elewacji, to może warto puścić odpływy pod warstwą izolacji?

----------


## Nanofox1

Niestety, budynek jest w miarę młody (10-letni), już mamy ocieplenie wełny elewacyjnej 15cm - nie będzie już ruszana za mojej kadencji  :big grin:  

A sama chłodnica nie dałaby rady?  :smile:  jak nie będzie wyrabiać to zawsze będę mógł dorobić te instalację wody lodowej do klimakonwektorów ale jak jest szansa, że chłodnica wyrobi to bardzo chętnie. 

Miałbym bezproblemowe doprowadzenie rurki odprowadzającej skropliny oraz rurek z wodą lodową od bufora w kotłowni przez nieużywany komin na strych - na strychu chłodnica byłaby przy reku.
Jestem zdecydowany na reQnet 500H. Jak jest szansa, że chłodnica wyrobi, to polecicie jakąś wysokowydajną?  :smile:

----------


## Owczar

Ale chłodnica do chłodzenia czy do zbicia wilgotności? 

Do chłodzenia nie ma szans...

----------


## Nanofox1

Szkoda :sad: 
No to jak do chłodzenia muszą być zaprzęgane klimakonwektory, to one chyba powinny skutecznie osuszać? (i chłodnica do osuszania nie bedzie juz konieczna?)
Na chwilę obecną najlepsze klimakonwektory, jakie znalazłem to Omnia HL11L (ścienne z wentylatorkiem 3 biegowym 8-18W, z elektronicznym termostatem, koszt ok 1500zl). Jak chodzi o grzanie to na trzecim biegu i przy wodzie zasilającej 45st ma 1kW mocy grzewczej. A jak chodzi o chłodzenie to na 3 biegu i przy wodzie zasilającej 7st ma moc chłodnicza 0,8kW:

Planuję 9-10 takich na cały dom. Pompa ciepła monoblok airkompakt 15KW firmy Kołton (COP przy +7°C wynosi 4,71 , a przy temperaturze +2°C wynosi 4,41)

----------


## adam_mk

https://www.betaco.pl/czujniki-i-prz...ki-punktu-rosy

Poczytaj o tych czujnikach.

Adam M.

----------


## Nanofox1

Panie Adamie, mogę prosić o jakieś info, jakim układem taki czujnik punktu rosy miałby sterować?

----------


## adam_mk

Istnieją indukcyjne belki chłodzące.
Coś podobnego do klimakonwektora.
Wisi to na suficie i nie powinno powodować deszczu w domu.
Można je zasilić wodą lodową (jak kto rozrzutny i stać go na komfort za pieniądze) lub z glikolowego GWC (jak kto jest kumaty i radzi sobie "tymi ręcami" w pokonywaniu problemów).
W tym roku potrzebne to jak rybie recznik, bo na razie mieliśmy JEDEN upalny dzień.
Ale bywają też inne lata, gdy naprawdę ostro przypieka.

Adam M.

----------


## miloszenko

> Planuję termomodernizację budynku w ramach programu czyste powietrze (powietrzna pompa ciepła + wymiana zwykłych grzejników panelowych na klimakonwektory o bardzo fajnych parametrach + rekuperacja) i jako bonus do  rekuperacji byłem bardzo zdecydowany na podwójne żwirowe GWC (2x  5m x 5m x 0,7m - dom po podłogach ma 280m2 powierzchni do rekuperacji (w tym część biurowa, 2 sale lekcyjne duża do 7 osób i mała do 2 osób - chociaż bardzo rzadko są takie duże grupki. Praca żwirowca na zmianę, pierwsze złoże od 10/11 do 14/15 i drugie od 14/15 do wczesnego wieczora - da radę schlodzic o ok 10stopni ? ) tylko na forum przekonywano mnie, że właśnie efekt chłodniczy będzie mirerny no i że pomimo tego, że część wody wykropli się w złożu, to ponoć mało się jej wykropli i wilgotność względna będzie dochodziła do 100%. To jak to jest z tą wilgotnością w praktyce? Interesuje mnie wpływ takiego powietrza o tak wysokiej wilgotności względnej na ewentualny rozwój grzybów/pleśni w domu oraz na odczuwanie temperatury (ponoć w upały osuszanie powietrza jest równie ważne co jego schłodzenie - chyba że chodzi o wilgotność bezwzględna a nie względna?) i jeszcze to, czy takie powietrze po przejściu przez GWC nie bedzie się skraplać w termoflexie w drodze do rekuperatora (planuje reQnet 500H z odzyskiem wilgoci)...


Będziesz miał powietrzna pompę to użyj kedengo Klima konwektora kanałowego, będzie odpowiednia i regulowana moc i zostanie z 20k na fotowoltaikę.

----------


## Nanofox1

> Będziesz miał powietrzna pompę to użyj kedengo Klima konwektora kanałowego, będzie odpowiednia i regulowana moc i zostanie z 20k na fotowoltaikę.


Dotacja na fotowoltaike jest realizowana jedynie w formie pożyczki,fotowoltaika jest w planach po termomodernizacji. Już złożyłem wniosek: 30 tys pompa ciepła o mocy 15kW i funkcji chłodzenia z buforem 500l, 10 tys rekuperacja i reszta - parenascie tys modernizacja instalacji CO. Pompa ciepła monoblok będzie na zewnątrz, rurki będą wchodzić do kotłowni w piwnicy. Reku będzie na strychu.

Czy 1 mocny klimakonwektor po wstawieniu go bezpośrednio przed lub za rekuperatorem będzie w stanie ogrzać dom 280m2 nadmuchowo przez kanały wentylacyjne o śr. wew. 10cm lub 12,5 cm? (a w lecie schłodzić)?

Jakby był taki klimakonwektor o kanałowy o 2 króćcach fi200, to to rozwiązanie byłoby idealne, bo praktycznie uniknąłbym niepotrzebnego remontu z rozprowadzaniem nowej instalacji wody lodowej po całym domu. Od bufora w kotłowni puściłbym 2 grubsze rurki w grubej izolacji kauczukowej (+rurkę na skropliny) nieużywanym kanałem kominowym na strych do dużego klimakonwektora, który byłby wpięty przed lub za reku. Tylko czy takie coś jest? Znaleźć nie mogę bo to pewnie mało powszechne rozwiązanie.

----------


## .:Paco:.

Witam

Czytalem juz trochę watków ale chcialbym podpytac tych co maja GWC albo maja praktyczna wiedze....czy wogole warto robic GWC rurowy albo ogolnie GWC?

Ja mam dosc ciezkie warunki bo sam drobny (jak plazowy) wislany piasek - wody gruntowe sa dopiero na 4,5m a koszt materialu na GWC, skrzynke zbiorcza, przewiercenie, koparke i czerpie ogrodowa to od 6300 do 8200zl (plus wlasne rozlozenie rur) i tak sie zastanawiam czy jest sens inwestowac. Juz pomijam zwrocenie sie bo zimy coraz lzejsze wiec i nagrzewnica pewnie rzadko sie zalaczy ale w rurach tych moze sie tez skraplac woda i wtedy grzybki itd...czy sie myle?

Jakie sa wasze przemyslenia? Czy zrobilibyscie drugi raz GWC? Moze ktos ma grunt jako piasek i pytanie wtedy czy GWC ogolnie dziala....?
Musze podjac decyzje w tym tygodniu wiec dzieki za cene rady!

----------


## Nanofox1

Też trochę poczytałem i jak chodzi Ci o samo podgrzewanie powietrza to się nie opłaca. Koszty GWC przerastają koszty korzystania z nagrzewnicy wstępnej przez wiele lat.

Ja też mam nisko wody gruntowe ale mam glinę i myślałem o żwirowym GWC (2 złoża 5m x 5m x 0,7m) z myślą o klimatyzacji, ale jest problem z wilgotnością - po schłodzeniu z 30 stopni do poniżej 20 stopni będzie ok 90% wilgotności względnej. Ale mógłby się wypowiedzieć ktoś, kto ma GWC - jakie u niego są poziomy wilgotności względnej.

----------


## .:Paco:.

> Też trochę poczytałem i jak chodzi Ci o samo podgrzewanie powietrza to się nie opłaca. Koszty GWC przerastają koszty korzystania z nagrzewnicy wstępnej przez wiele lat.
> 
> Ja też mam nisko wody gruntowe ale mam glinę i myślałem o żwirowym GWC (2 złoża 5m x 5m x 0,7m) z myślą o klimatyzacji, ale jest problem z wilgotnością - po schłodzeniu z 30 stopni do poniżej 20 stopni będzie ok 90% wilgotności względnej. Ale mógłby się wypowiedzieć ktoś, kto ma GWC - jakie u niego są poziomy wilgotności względnej.


Tez na poczatku myslalem nad zwirowym a pozniej nad rurowym - tylko ten piasek nie wiem czy daje jakikolwiek sens inwestycji. 

Jakby co częsci po to sie robi GWC aby uzyskac róznice temperatur (choc musi wtedy byc odpowiednio duzy do warunkow gruntowych i zapotrzebowanie na m3 a u mnie warunki sa srednie/slabe) ale ja jeszcze myslalem nad jakoscia powietrza - klimatem w domu i tylko to mnie trzyma jeszcze apropo dywagacji nad GWC...koncze budowe w lesie sosnowym wiec sie zastanawiam czy moze byc roznica w jakosci powietrza jesli reku ciagnie z czerpni a jak ciagnie z czerpni za GWC?

Minus GWC,ze nie ma kontroli nad czystoscia tej instalacji z biegiem czasu i czy cos sie tam nie zalegnie.....pomysl jest taki, jesli sie zdecyduje, aby zrobic gwc ze spadkiem do domu i tam miec rewizje do skrzynki zbiorczej i jakby co zbierac skropliny....

----------


## Owczar

Żaden system nagrzewania czy chłodzenia nie zadziała na wentylacji - zbyt małe przepływy. To może być tylko dodatek, a nie bazowy system.

----------


## adam_mk

Zakładacie w ciemno tylko JEDEN sposób budowy GWC.
A jest ich całkiem sporo...
Szczyry pioch i woda na -4,5m ppt...
O CERAMICZNYM myśleliście?
Dla takich warunków to odpowiednik 60mb rurowca lub żwirowiec.

Chyba za mało poczytaliście...
Moze niezbyt dokładnie? Bez zrozumienia?
A to przecież zwykła fizyka jest.
Ta prosta, z ogółniaka.


Coś jeszcze...
Wentylacja jest do WENTYLOWANIA!
(Tylko trzeba wiedzieć co to jest wentylacja i do czego słuzy)
GWC może być WSPARCIEM wentylacji, komfortu.

Czy warto robić?
- Na to pytanie tylko WY mozecie sobie odpowiedzieć!!!
Warto mieć komfort? Za ile? Jaki?
Gdzie jest granica miedzy potrzebą komfortu a bólem kieszeni?

System grzewczy - ma grzać.
System chłodzenia - ma chłodzić.
Wentylacja - ma wentylować.
Klimatyzacja - ma klimatyzować (pomieszczenia).
To kilka RÓŻNYCH instalacji.
Pozornie mających coś współnego.
Ale jak coś jest do wszystkiego - jest do niczego!

Nie zakładacie budowy tego komfortu "tymi recami" to podajecie kosmiczne ceny.
Nie dziwne...
Zlecasz - ktoś wykonuje pracę - za pracę się PŁACI!
A czasy są ciężkie... (to i ciężka kasa wychodzi).

"Minus GWC,ze nie ma kontroli nad czystoscia tej instalacji z biegiem czasu i czy cos sie tam nie zalegnie....."
Rozumiem... Spałeś w szkole na lekcjach..
Nie wiesz KIEDY coś się może zalęgnąć i pewnie wierzysz w BAKTERIOBÓJCZE rury z np. nanosrebrem...
No i... coś budujesz.. podobno...
Wiesz co?
 :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

"Czy 1 mocny klimakonwektor po wstawieniu go bezpośrednio przed lub za rekuperatorem będzie w stanie ogrzać dom 280m2 nadmuchowo przez kanały wentylacyjne o śr. wew. 10cm lub 12,5 cm? (a w lecie schłodzić)?"

Jeden mocny klimakonwektor potrafi ustabilizować komfort termiczny sporego pomieszczenia.
NIE! NIE KANAŁAMI WENTYLACJI!!!

Adam M.

----------


## .:Paco:.

> Zakładacie w ciemno tylko JEDEN sposób budowy GWC.
> A jest ich całkiem sporo...


wiem i bylem nastawiony na zwir ale byly inne sprawy, jakos umknelo i teraz malo czasu zostalo




> Szczyry pioch i woda na -4,5m ppt...
> O CERAMICZNYM myśleliście?


nie bo dom juz stoi - za 1-1,5 miesiaca przeprowadzka tylko zostala kostka,trawnik oraz montaz rekuperatora. mam glikolowa=gruntowa pompe ciepla wiec jeszcze myslalem czy tego nie wykorzystac jako alternatywe...ale raczej rurowy




> Dla takich warunków to odpowiednik 60mb rurowca lub żwirowiec.


dokladnie. ja podalem koszty dla rury fi 160 - 3 rownolegle odcinki po 24-27mb...max moglbym wycisnac z dlugosci 30mb i pozniej to juz x-krotnosc rownoleglych rur 



> Chyba za mało poczytaliście...
> Moze niezbyt dokładnie? Bez zrozumienia?
> A to przecież zwykła fizyka jest.
> Ta prosta, z ogółniaka.


fajnie p. Adamie ale tego nie rozumiem do czego Pan sie odnosi




> Coś jeszcze...
> Wentylacja jest do WENTYLOWANIA!
> (Tylko trzeba wiedzieć co to jest wentylacja i do czego słuzy)
> GWC może być WSPARCIEM wentylacji, komfortu.


dokłanie a gdzie ja napisałem, ze nie jest do wentylowania? GWC rozpatruje jako wlasnie wsparcie wentylacji (tylko jak zimy coraz slabsze u nas i temperatury wyzsze....) i potencjalnie lepszy komfort choc nie znam roznicy




> Czy warto robić?
> - Na to pytanie tylko WY mozecie sobie odpowiedzieć!!!
> Warto mieć komfort? Za ile? Jaki?
> Gdzie jest granica miedzy potrzebą komfortu a bólem kieszeni?


własnie nie do konca moge tak sobie sam odpowiedziec bo nigdy nie mialem GWC aby porownac sobie...GWC vs brak GWC z rekuperacja.
z drugiej strony jak napisalem bede mieszkal w lesie sosnowym gdzie cały czas czuc zupełnie inne powietrze (jedynie  jest to zaburzone w okresie zimowym jak na starych osiedlach oddalonych 500m dadza w palnik i pala w piecach czym popadnie) a tak jak np jak dzis padal deszcz to super zapach "mokrego lasu" i teraz pytanie czy w takich lesnych warunkach GWC wspomoze bardziej komfort vs takie lesne powietrze z czerpni na scianie? jaki GWC daje lepszy komfort?




> System grzewczy - ma grzać.
> System chłodzenia - ma chłodzić.
> Wentylacja - ma wentylować.
> Klimatyzacja - ma klimatyzować (pomieszczenia).
> To kilka RÓŻNYCH instalacji.
> Pozornie mających coś współnego.
> Ale jak coś jest do wszystkiego - jest do niczego!


pelna zgoda




> Nie zakładacie budowy tego komfortu "tymi recami" to podajecie kosmiczne ceny.
> Nie dziwne...
>  Zlecasz - ktoś wykonuje pracę - za pracę się PŁACI!
> A czasy są ciężkie... (to i ciężka kasa wychodzi).


teraz Pan niedokładnie przeczytal, bez zrozumienia - napisalem ceny materialow, koparki + wlasna robocizna czyli "tymi recami" bo rury sam nie wyprodukuje.
kazda rura fi 160 50mb - to koszt ok 1800zl - licze u siebie 2-3 szt (bo nie znalazlem szczelnego laczenia pozostaly scinkow takich rur GWC fi 160- moze Pan zna?), koparka z przyjazdem odjazdem - ok 500zl, skrzynka "rozprezajaca" => z 3x160 na 1x 200 - ok 500zl, wywiercenie otworu w betonie zbrojonym fi 200 przyjalem 500zl, czerpnia na 3x160 ok 1000-1200zl jeszcze myslalem czy nie zamowic gliny i rury w kolo oblozyc glina aby byla wieksza wilgotnosc (ewentualne 600-700zl)

poniewaz to powietrze do oddychania jakos ciezko mi uwierzyc w wykorzystanie rur kanalizacyjnych...




> "Minus GWC,ze nie ma kontroli nad czystoscia tej instalacji z biegiem czasu i czy cos sie tam nie zalegnie....."
> Rozumiem... Spałeś w szkole na lekcjach..
> Nie wiesz KIEDY coś się może zalęgnąć i pewnie wierzysz w BAKTERIOBÓJCZE rury z np. nanosrebrem...


tak biologia nigdy nie byla maja mocna strona ale na logike jak panuje wilgoc, skrapla sie woda to zawsze jest szansa na rozwoj, pytanie tylko w jakiej temperaturze....nie w srebro nie wierze chyba, ze prezent dla zony




> No i... coś budujesz.. podobno...
> Wiesz co?
> 
> Adam M.


bez uszczypliwosci - tak wiem i juz prawie skonczylem natomiast poprosilem o porade o GWC bo zostawilem to na ostatni moment, ktory nadszedl...

----------


## adam_mk

Poczytałbym o układzie Tichelmanna.
Taki kaloryfer w poziomie a ułatwia życie.
Albo... CERAMICZNY.
Nawet mniej roboty jest...

Mieszkamy w głupim miejscu na Ziemi.
NA PEWNO będą też zimy z -30stC
Na razie nie ma.
Ale rekord "gorąca" mamy nie pobity od 1921 roku w tym kraju!

Szczelnie łączy się te rury taśmą Densa.
Bandaż nasączony lepikiem.
Tylko...
PO CO?
Woda 4,5 m ppt...

A nad ceramicznym, który jest bezprzeponowy, łatwo zraszacz zostawić!
Rurowy to sam kłopot, choć moze pracować dobrze.

Adam M.

----------


## .:Paco:.

> Poczytałbym o układzie Tichelmanna.


troche czytalem tyle,ze myslalem jak zrobie rurowy do skrzynki to bedzie prawie to samo - tzn 3 rownolegle rury i z jedne strony schodza sie w czerpni 3 rurowej a przy domu zamiast rury zbiorczej w skrzynke i pozniej przechodzi to z 3x160 na 1x200 - niedawno co urodzil mi sie koljeny syn takze noce i tak juz mam zarwane :wink:  ale czy miedzy takim wykonanien a ukladem Tichelmanna bylaby rozn



> Taki kaloryfer w poziomie a ułatwia życie.
> Albo... CERAMICZNY.
> Nawet mniej roboty jest...


Naprawde mniej pracy? mwoiac szczerze az tak sie temu nie przygladalem bo wydawalo mi sie,ze moze ceramiczny moze byc bardziej problematyczny...ma Pan P. Adamie gdzies link jak sie go doklandie robi? Jak sie przelicza taki ceramiczny na zapotrzebowanie m2h?



> Mieszkamy w głupim miejscu na Ziemi.


no ja uwielbiam ten kraj...ludzie narzekaja na wszystko ale jednak jest piekny
[QUOTE]
NA PEWNO będą też zimy z -30stC
Na razie nie ma.
Ale rekord "gorąca" mamy nie pobity od 1921 roku w tym kraju!
[QUOTE]
dokladnie na dwoje babka wrozyla niemniej poki co wszystko idzie do gory - ciezko mi uwierzyc w kolejna zime stulecia jak obecnie mamy snieg ledwo kilka dni w centralnej Polsce



> Szczelnie łączy się te rury taśmą Densa.
> Bandaż nasączony lepikiem.
> Tylko...
> PO CO?
> Woda 4,5 m ppt...


tasma denso do rur PCV? i to bezpieczne do rury co sie oddycha?
Po to aby np nie kupowac kolejnej rury tylko z dwoch pozostalych kwalkow zrobic trzecia...choc ja sie zastanawialem nad zlaczka nyplowa albo mufowa - woda u mnie teraz jest na -4,5m ale zawsze moze byc wyzej jakby wisla wylewala (choc to bardzo bardzo malo prawdopodobne)



> A nad ceramicznym, który jest bezprzeponowy, łatwo zraszacz zostawić!


jasne...zraszacz nie trudno



> Rurowy to sam kłopot, choć moze pracować dobrze.


A jakie najwieksze zagrozenia Pan widzi w rurowym?

I finalnie GWC rzeczywiscie polepsza komfort w domu - czy tylko komfort umyslu,z zadowolenia,ze sie posiada GWC? Jesli to piwersze to co dokladnie robi GWC oczyszcza powietrze, przenosi swieze powietrze....?

----------


## Nanofox1

Oczyszcza żwirowiec, jest bardzo dobrym filtrem. U Ciebie też by był dobry, tylko problem z wilgotnością względną, w zimie pomimo zraszania powietrze o temperaturze ok 1stopnia może pomieścić bardzo mało wilgoci (będzie miało małą wilgoć bezwzględną) i po podgrzaniu do temperatury pokojowej będzie miało 15% wilgotności względnej - tu nawet zraszanie nie pomoże. 
A w upały przy odpowiednim przewymiarowaniu (2 duże placki - wg zaleceń Pana Adama) i w pracy na zmianę jestem przekonany, że da radę fajnie zbić temperaturę w domu tylko dalej problem z wilgotnością względną - teraz w drugą stronę. Gorące powietrze (25-30st) o wilg.wzgl. 60% jest bardzo nasycone i nawet schładzając o 10 stopni to już ciężko kontrolować wykraplanie w złożu i nawet jak sie uzyska spadek temperatury, to wilgotność względna w domu będzie wysoka - i trzeba sięgnąć po dodatkowe środki do zbicia wilgoci - u mnie będą to klimakonwektory, które i tak będę miał - dlatego z ciężkim sercem rezygnuję z GWC. Chociaż kusi mnie jeszcze wykorzystać 2 rurki PE 40mm o łącznej długości 170m przygotowane pod wodociąg - żeby je wykorzystać chociaż do podgrzewania w zimie jakby faktycznie miały przyjść ciężkie zimy. Tylko nie wiem czy rurki zalane alkoholem propylowym po 20 latach po porządnym długim przepłukaniu będą się nadawały do transportowania wody pitnej, jak myślicie?

----------


## .:Paco:.

> Oczyszcza żwirowiec, jest bardzo dobrym filtrem. U Ciebie też by był dobry, tylko problem z wilgotnością względną, w zimie pomimo zraszania powietrze o temperaturze ok 1stopnia może pomieścić bardzo mało wilgoci (będzie miało małą wilgoć bezwzględną) i po podgrzaniu do temperatury pokojowej będzie miało 15% wilgotności względnej - tu nawet zraszanie nie pomoże. 
> A w upały przy odpowiednim przewymiarowaniu (2 duże placki - wg zaleceń Pana Adama) i w pracy na zmianę jestem przekonany, że da radę fajnie zbić temperaturę w domu tylko dalej problem z wilgotnością względną - teraz w drugą stronę. Gorące powietrze (25-30st) o wilg.wzgl. 60% jest bardzo nasycone i nawet schładzając o 10 stopni to już ciężko kontrolować wykraplanie w złożu i nawet jak sie uzyska spadek temperatury, to wilgotność względna w domu będzie wysoka - i trzeba sięgnąć po dodatkowe środki do zbicia wilgoci - u mnie będą to klimakonwektory, które i tak będę miał - dlatego z ciężkim sercem rezygnuję z GWC. Chociaż kusi mnie jeszcze wykorzystać 2 rurki PE 40mm o łącznej długości 170m przygotowane pod wodociąg - żeby je wykorzystać chociaż do podgrzewania w zimie jakby faktycznie miały przyjść ciężkie zimy. Tylko nie wiem czy rurki zalane alkoholem propylowym po 20 latach po porządnym długim przepłukaniu będą się nadawały do transportowania wody pitnej, jak myślicie?


dzieki - ja u siebie o temperature sie nie boje buduje sie w lesie i mimo iz sie nie wprowadzielm to juz kilka lat jak u nas w lato jest 30-35stopni na zewnatrz to ja w domu mialem przyjemne 21-22 stopnie - pod warunkiem,ze nie wszystkie okna otwarte...mily chlodek. Mam dorze zaizolowany dom i  poza tym mam uzytkowa piwnice - otwarta na dom co moze tez troche swoje robi :smile: 

GWC rozwazalem tylko dla a) komfortu (choc ciagle sie bije niby jakby mialby byc lepszy komfort jesli ze zwyklej czerpni na scianie bede mial "lesne powietrze", b) wilgotnosci powietrza ale jak napisales z wilgotnoscia wzlegna bedzie roznie c) ewentualne ogrzanie aby grzalka w reku nie pracowala tyle...choc ostatnio coraz mniej zim wiec porownujac nawet tylko dla ostataniego punktu jak dlugo grzalka musialaby pracowac aby kosztowalo to 7000-8000zl to nie ma sensu

Zwirowca odrzucilem bo mam duzo sosen na dzialce wiec troche utrudniony temat natomiast rurowej moze sobie zrobic..tylko jesli GWC ma mnie kosztowac ok 7000-8000zl i miec watpliwe dzialanie ze wzgledu na piaski to sie bardzo bije czy jest sens robic....bez GWC moge rozwazyc rekuperator z ERV

co do twojego pytania apropo wody - jasne - bo zakladam,ze alkohol nic nie zrobi rurom :wink: . I tak jak bedziesz chcial sie podlaczyc kiedys do wodociagu to wodociagi beda kazaly Ci odkazic rure i zrobic badanie laboratoryjne wody (abys Ty im nie zabrudzil wodociagow)...takze dasz wtedy iles chloru z woda (woda aby napelnic rury) i Ci wszystko wyczysci i odkazi. Wystarczy 1-2 dni :smile:  pozniej wyplukujesz i plukasz az nie czuc chloru i masz jak nowe...tak sie czysci baseny, studnie glebinowe z woda pitna itd. W zalaznosci ile dasz chloru to moze dluzej zajac plukanie....

----------


## adam_mk

Wszystko już było, ale jest chyba głęboko zagrzebane i trzeba by szukać...

Zobaczcie sobie jakie jest ciepło właściwe wody, ciepło parowania/skraplania.
Różnicy między GWC przeponowym a bezprzeponowym chyba wyjaśniać nie trzeba.
O destylacji chyba słyszeliście...
Jest takie coś jak "woda destylowana".

W rurowcu jest tylko to co do niego wlata. Może, ale nie musi, obniżać wilgotność tego co wlata, jak zostanie wewnątrz przekroczony punkt rosy (latem w upały).
Jest problem usuwania z niego lub zalegania w nim skroplin. W piaskach są dobre warunki na studnię chłonną pod czerpnią (wtedy spad od domu do czerpni).

W żwirowcu/ceramicznym wilgoć stabilizuje się na poziomie 100% dla danej temperatury.
I ZIMĄ I LATEM!!!
Jak z niego wylata do domu 15stC i 100% wilgotności to... BIORĄC CIEPŁO Z DOMU powietrze ogrzewa się na salonach do tych 22stC jednocześnie stajac się bardziej suche. Działa nieżle, bo ciepło właściwe wody jest... duże a nawet bardzo duże.
Żwirowiec/ceramiczny to znacznie bardziej doskonałe rozwiązanie niż rurowiec.
ALE
Ale trzeba na niego mieć warunki!
Powinien być piach wokół a woda dość głęboko.
Zdaje się, ze tak właśnie macie.

Po co komu GWC?
No, dla komfortu...
Wyobraźcie sobie, ze jest zima. Na zewnątrz powietrze suche jak pieprz! ILE trzeba go zaprosić na salony, aby utrzymać w nich te 50 wilgotności względnej?
MALUTKO!!!
Ale...
Jak z bezprzeponowca wlatuje już wstępnie nawilżone i ogrzane?
Wtedy MOŻNA wentylować dom dużo bardziej intensywnie bez utraty kasy.

Wentylacja, jaka by nie była, byle poprawnie zbudowana, utzyma wilgotność w ryzach.
Nie jest jednak od usuwania nadmiernych zapachów i podwyższonej ilości CO2.
Przewentylujecie dom - choroba kaloryferowa.
Wentylujecie poprawnie - czasem długo czuć przypalony garnek czy smarzoną rybę.
Latać do wentylacji i kręcić gałką wydajności co jakiś czas?
No, można, ale jest tyle innych fajnych rzeczy, które można by w tym czasie robić...

Adam M.

----------


## .:Paco:.

p Adamie dziekuje....powiem szczerze sklaniam sie ku stwierdzeniu,ze w moich warunkach GWC nie ma najmniejszego sensu - mam lesny klimat, dobra izoacje domu a w gruncie piasek wislany suchy co by znaczylo,ze dzialanie GWC jest bardzo bardzo watpliwe. Tak dobre sa teoretyczne warunki aby zrobic zwirowca - bo piach i woda gleboko tyle,ze mam tez malo czasu ale jutro tez sprawdze jak z miejscem - bo z tego co pamietam to powierzchnia domu /10 = m3 i do tego razy 2 razy wiekszy + zraszacz wody.  ja mam 230m2 dom to 23m3*2 = zalozmy z zapasem 50m3 zwiru...ktory trzeba umyc i przewalic i nie wiadomo czy to bedzie dzialalo w piasku...?

----------


## Owczar

Ja bym chętnie zobaczył jakie uzyskujemy realne temperatury latem i zimą na wyjściu ze żwirowca - to pozwoli ocenić czy naprawdę warto...

----------


## adam_mk

Bilansu ciepła uczyli w szkole...
1m3 powietrza to 1,2kg
1m3 żwiru to 3500kg (około)
Pojemność cieplna powietrza to około 0,001211  J x cm3 x K-1
Pojemność cieplna krzemionki to około 1,547  J x cm3 x K-1

Podstawić do wzoru pamiętajac o jednostkach (1m3 to 1000 x 1000 cm3 lub 1000 litrów).
I wyjdzie.
 :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## Owczar

Gdyby jeszcze znać temperaturę tego złoża latem i zimą to już w ogóle można by sobie liczyć co się chce. A to zależy od tylu zmiennych, że szybciej by było gdyby po prostu jakiś użytkownik podał  :smile:

----------


## adam_mk

Jest tu gdzieś jakiś wątek, gdzie podają.

A generalnie, zimą i ze 2mppt to nie mniej jak 8stc a latem zwykle nie więcaj jak 15stC.
Mówimy o GWC a nie DZ pompy ciepła.
Pompa inne moce szarpie z gruntu.

Adam M.

----------


## witek_myslowice

> Ja bym chętnie zobaczył jakie uzyskujemy realne temperatury latem i zimą na wyjściu ze żwirowca - to pozwoli ocenić czy naprawdę warto...


Warto, warto - tu jest info na ten temat:
https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...79#post7945179
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nanofox1

Panie Adamie, chyba zdecyduję się na Thesslę 650H z ERV. w okresie letnim widzę potrójne zbijanie wilgoci:

1. Jak w złożu zostanie osiągnięty punkt rosy, to coś się wykropli, spadnie wilgotność bezwzględna.
2. Nawet jak punkt rosy nie zostanie osiągnięty i w złożu nic się nie wykropli, to powietrze przechodząc przez wymiennik ERV odda część wilgoci powietrzu usuwanemu z domu (spadnie wilgotność bezwzględna)
3. W upały powietrze po wleceniu na salony zostanie natychmiast ogrzane do 20paru stopni i wilgotność względna spadnie to akceptowalnego poziomu

Czy taki trójtopniowy system zbijania wilgoci/wilgotności da rade przeważnie utrzymać wilgotność względną w domu poniżej 60% ? (nie mówimy o sytuacji kiedy będzie kilka dni padać tylko o takich typowych warunkach)

I drugie pytanko czy podwójne złoże (2 złoża 5m x 5m x 0,7m, żwir 32-65mm, z ponawiercaną rurką PE 25mm u góry złoża, 12cm styropianu i 80cm ziemi nad złożem) może być pochyło (na 10 metrach niecały metr czyli ok 5°)? Dla powietrza to chyba nie będzie różnica, że poleci troszkę pod skosem?  :smile:  Tak mam ukształtowany teren za garażem (północna strona domu  :smile:  ) - większe złoża mi nie wejdą, a myślę, że 70cm gr będzie ok. Powierzchnia grzewcza domu 280m2 czyli powinno być 28m3 żwiru, a do tych dwóch zmieści się ok 35m3 czyli jest przewymiarowanie  :smile:  ) Grunt gliniasty, wilgotna glina, zaraz przy żwirowcu jest garaż, pod garażem piwnica + drenaż opaskowy ,  nie ma mowy o żadnej wodzie gruntowej w złożu (drenaż opaskowy jest jeszcze metr poniżej najniższego punku ewentualnego przyszłego żwirowca- dodatkowo mogę puścić drenaż ze żwirowca bezpośrednio do drenażu opaskowego).

----------


## adam_mk

Rozumiem...
Na stacji kosmicznej piją to co wypocą i wysikają - i zyją!
Ziemia jest wieksza, radzi sobie i nie trzeba, choć mozna. 
 :Lol: 
Złoże moze być NIECO pochyłe.
Prawie pionowe - raczej nie.
Od utrzymania wilgotności w domu jest wentylacja.
Jak działa poprawnie - to utrzymuje.

Adam M.

----------


## Owczar

Latem jak na zewnątrz mamy 13-14g/m3 to wentylacja może co najwyżej nawiać więcej wilgoci...

----------


## adam_mk

No...
Jak okien w ulewę nie pozamykasz...
Opisz , proszę, mechanizm - JAK 

Adam M.

----------


## Owczar

21 stopni i 90% wilgotności.

Wentylacja wtłacza to powietrze do domu? Jaka będzie wilgotność gdy w domu mamy 23 stopnie, 4 osoby, a w kuchni właśnie gotuje się obiad?

----------


## jasiek71

> 21 stopni i 90% wilgotności.
> 
> Wentylacja wtłacza to powietrze do domu? Jaka będzie wilgotność gdy w domu mamy 23 stopnie, 4 osoby, a w kuchni właśnie gotuje się obiad?


U mnie jeszcze nigdy nie było więcej niż 62% w środku upalnego lata...
W ostatnim bardzo mokrym tygodniu udało się dobić do 60% przez chwilę...

Widocznie ta rura w ziemi jednak działa bo nigdy też nie było problemów z zaduchem w domu w upały...

----------


## adam_mk

> 21 stopni i 90% wilgotności.
> 
> Wentylacja wtłacza to powietrze do domu? Jaka będzie wilgotność gdy w domu mamy 23 stopnie, 4 osoby, a w kuchni właśnie gotuje się obiad?


A jaka będzie wilgotność w łazience W CZASIE gdy już trzecia osoba za koleją bierze prysznic?
 :Lol: 
Jak układ wentylacji nie jest spaprany i działa to trzyma wilgotność w ryzach nawet po ugotowaniu obiadu.
No, chyba, że preferujemy tak ciężkostrawne potrawy, które trzeba gotować tydzień non-stop.
Mylisz pojęcia i chyba nie widziałeś wentylacji działajacej dobrze.

Adam M.

----------


## Owczar

> U mnie jeszcze nigdy nie było więcej niż 62% w środku upalnego lata...
> W ostatnim bardzo mokrym tygodniu udało się dobić do 60% przez chwilę...
> 
> Widocznie ta rura w ziemi jednak działa bo nigdy też nie było problemów z zaduchem w domu w upały...


Ja nie twierdzę, że nie działa - ale bez tej rury w ziemi jest właśnie lipa w taką pogodę. 




> A jaka będzie wilgotność w łazience W CZASIE gdy już trzecia osoba za koleją bierze prysznic?
> 
> Jak układ wentylacji nie jest spaprany i działa to trzyma wilgotność w ryzach nawet po ugotowaniu obiadu.
> No, chyba, że preferujemy tak ciężkostrawne potrawy, które trzeba gotować tydzień non-stop.
> Mylisz pojęcia i chyba nie widziałeś wentylacji działajacej dobrze.
> 
> Adam M.


W łazience wystarczy 1 prysznic by chwilowo wilgotność skoczyła do 80% - bo na dom to nie wychodzi. Ale nie o to mi chodzi. Bez GWC latem są sytuacje,  gdzie wentylacja wpycha do domu powietrze o wilgotności bezwzgl. 14g/m3. Np 21 stopni i ponad 90% wilgotności. W takiej sytuacji jej poprawność nie ma żadnego znaczenia. Bo jak w domu mamy 23 stopnie to nam się zrobi ponad 70%. A to że w domu są 4 osoby i gotuje się obiad na pewno nie zmniejszy wilgotności, a napisałem to, bo obejściem w taką pogodę byłoby wręcz zmniejszenie ciągu.

----------


## adam_mk

Albo mniemasz albo masz POTEFLONOWANE ŚCIANY, SUFITY, PODŁOGI.
Meble masz szklane a ubierasz się wyłącznie w plastik.

NORMALNY dom to gąbka pozostająca w równowadze ze średnią wilgotnością powietrza wnętrz.
Mamy dni i mamy noce. Temperatury się zmieniają w ciągu doby. Wilgotność powietrza na zewnątrz też się zmienia.
Opisujesz mi jakieś "miejsce swięte" w którym prawa fizyki nie działają lub działają inaczej.

Adam M.

----------


## Owczar

Nie mniemam, tylko opisuje to co widzę na czujnikach. 

Naprawdę uważasz, że dom jest w stanie zbuforowac wilgotność po kilku dniach deszczów? 
Cały dom pomalowany farba lateksowa, meble lakierowane, podłogi olejowane (tutaj dyfuzja zajdzie). 
Owszem, nocą czasem temperatura spada, ale często wilgotność bezwzględna zostaje na podobnym poziomie. 

Mam w domu wilgotność 10g/dm3. Wentyluje 24h powietrzem o wilgotności 14g/dm3, 180m3/h. Daje to ponad 17kg na dobę różnicy. Żeby nie odczuć skoku wilgotności ta woda musiałaby być od razu wchłaniana.

Raz przez błąd algorytmu wyłączyłem osuszanie powietrza za reku i po 5h miałem rano 70% wilgotności i ciągle rosła.

Żeby dom zadziałał jak bufor, musiałbym mieć gliniane tynki malowane chyba wapnem.

----------


## adam_mk

Albo ZIEMIANKĘ !  :Lol: 
Czemu zbudowałeś sobie kiepski dom?
Podłogi masz złódkowane?
Możesz podać ile masz w domu wilgotności WZGLĘDNEJ?
W procentach a nie w gramach na m3 czy kilogram powietrza...
(bo nie chce mi się przeliczać a temperatur nie podajesz)

Adam M.

----------


## Owczar

23-23,5 stopnie i 58-60% i pracująca 24h chłodnice na wejściu, która obniża temperaturę do 14-15 stopni. Jak ja wyłączę to robi się 70% po 4-5h i zwiększanie ciągu tylko przyspiesza ten proces. 

Oczywiście gdy na zewnątrz są ku temu warunki. Generalnie czy to lato czy zima, mój dom bardzo szybko przyjmuje wilgotność bezwzględną powietrza z zewnątrz. I mnie to osobiście nie dziwi, byłem na to przygotowany. Zima nawilzam, latem osuszam. Zima utrzymuję wilgotność 45-50% więc dom nie był przesuszony i teraz nie wchłania tej wilgoci zbyt chętnie. 

Dlatego gwc jako optymalizator może być dobrą opcją. Żeby się dowiedzieć czy tak jest, nanofox1 odkopał ten wątek.

----------


## Kaizen

> Możesz podać ile masz w domu wilgotności WZGLĘDNEJ?


Owczar z takiego wykresu:



wnioskuje, że:



> *Rozwiązanie się sprawdza*, na ten moment daje, a w połączeniu z chłodzeniem pasywnym daje pełnoprawny system chłodzenia.


Ma prawo się okopać w takim twierdzeniu. Inaczej wyjdzie, że niepotrzebnie wydał czapkę pieniędzy i będzie musiał dokupić klimę.

----------


## Owczar

Jeśli dla Ciebie 2.5 tys na chłodnice to czapka pieniędzy...  :smile:  a jak będzie trzeba wydać na klimatyzator kanałowy to wydam i nie będzie mnie to bolało - bo komfort stawiam na pierwszym miejscu. 2 splity na cały dom to nie komfort, tylko półśrodek. W jednym pomieszczeniu masz temp 23 i wilgotność 40%, a w drugim 25 i 50%.

No sprawdza, bo jak wyłączam, to wilgotność skacze do 70% w dni o podwyższonej wilgotności. Takie jak były ostatnio.

Pokazuje Ci odczyty czujników czarno na białym, ale Ty z uporem maniaka próbujesz udowodnić, że klimatyzacja to jedyne skuteczne rozwiązanie do zapewnienia optymalnej temperatury i wilgotności latem. 
Gdy pisałem, że pompa ciepła działa nie tak jak należy, to pisałeś, że na pewno ciepło ucieka przez ściany bo mam ogrzewanie ścienne. I tak w kółko... 
W temacie o osuszaniu prosiłem o wykresy temperatur dobowych w  różnych pomieszczeniach, bo nie wierzę że klima w jednym zapewnia chłód w całym domu, ale nie doczekałem się.

----------


## Owczar

Żeby nie było, że mam dziwny dom... https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthread.php?139231-wilgotno%C5%9B%C4%87-powietrz-vs-rekuperator
Z wątku wynika, że gwc działa i osoby, które miały mniej odczuły problem.

Jak widać problem jednak występuje, także przy WM i bez pasywnego chłodzenia. Sęk w tym, że 90% osób zwraca uwagę tylko na temperaturę. 

PS. Kaizen, jeszcze 2 lata temu gdy rodziła się koncepcja twierdziłeś, że na chłodnicy nie wykropli się kondensat, a przy chłodzeniu pasywnym będę miał BARDZO WYSOKĄ wilgotność. Jeśli 60% to bardzo wysoka, to 70% jak byśmy nazwali? Hiper wilgotność?

----------


## adam_mk

Teraz załapałem.
Masz glikolowca, który komfort poprawia ale dupy nie urywa.
Tyle to ja wiem... Dość dawno opisywałem takie rozwiązanie.
Cieszę się, ze to rozwiazanie GWC pomaga.
Chwilowo, po wyłaczeniu ustrojstwa, wilgotność może skoczyć.
To rozumiem.
Ale zmiana średniej wilgotnosci domu to proces wolnozmienny.
Dni, a jak dom DOBRZE zrobiony to nawet tydzień.
Tylko...
Ilu teraz gliniane tynki robi?  :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## Owczar

Dupy nie urywa, ale trzyma wilgotność w granicy komfortu i tylko do wilgotności go założyłem. Temperaturę kontroluję przez chłodzenie ścianami. Zresztą uruchomiłem go bo jeszcze przed tymi deszczowymi dniami miałem skoki wilgotności.
Na wyjściu mam temperatury w okolicach 14-15 stopni, tyle ile zakładałem.

Cudów nie oczekiwałem, ale to co założyłem się sprawdza. W 2018 pytałem o to rozwiązanie i obliczenia teoretyczne pokrywają się z praktyką. Miało być w okolicy 60% i jest. 
Tutaj o tym pisałem: 
https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...wzgl%C4%99dnej


Znam takiego co sobie zrobił gliniane tynki. Ale jak jest zadowolony to nie wiem, bo dawno z nim nie rozmawiałem. Właśnie pod kątem buforowania wilgotności latem i zimą.

----------


## Kaizen

> Jeśli dla Ciebie 2.5 tys na chłodnice to czapka pieniędzy...


Pompa gruntowa z odwiertami była gratis? A skuteczne schładzanie pasywne mogłoby nadać takiemu rozwiązaniu sens ekonomiczny traktując PC PW jako alternatywę.




> W jednym pomieszczeniu masz temp 23 i wilgotność 40%, a w drugim 25 i 50%.


Nie wiedziałem, że tak mam. 




> Pokazuje Ci odczyty czujników czarno na białym, ale Ty z uporem maniaka próbujesz udowodnić, że klimatyzacja to jedyne skuteczne rozwiązanie do zapewnienia optymalnej temperatury i wilgotności latem.


Ile lata już testowałeś to rozwiązanie? Pięć dni? Przekraczanie regularne i na długo 60% to nie tylko nie komfort, ale nawet poza normami. Schładzanie do 15* 180m3 powietrza czerpanego z zewnątrz nie jest w stanie zapewnić komfortu (dla porównania klima miele w obiegu zamkniętym ze 3x więcej powietrza schładzając do 6-8* i skutecznie osuszając.




> W temacie o osuszaniu prosiłem o wykresy temperatur dobowych w  różnych pomieszczeniach, bo nie wierzę że klima w jednym zapewnia chłód w całym domu, ale nie doczekałem się.


A jednak wiesz, jakie mam temperatury i wilgotność w każdym. Nie mam opomiarowanego każdego pomieszczenia - wrzucalem wykresy z najbardziej oddalonego od klimy i z czujnika na wywiewie reku.
Wielokrotnie też pisałem (co każdy po odwiedzeniu sauny parowej i fińskiej poznał na własnej skórze), że w upały znacznie bardziej komfort poprawia zbicie wilgotności w okolice 40% niż obniżenie temperatury.

----------


## Owczar

> Pompa gruntowa z odwiertami była gratis? A skuteczne schładzanie pasywne mogłoby nadać takiemu rozwiązaniu sens ekonomiczny traktując PC PW jako alternatywę.


A pompa gruntowa to została założona do grzania czy chłodzenia? Chłodzneie to dodatek, aczkolwiek nie wiem dlaczego, cały czas próbujesz inputować, że chce chłodzić chłodnicą... Pisałm już z 10 razy, ale dla Ciebie powtórzę 11. Akurat chłodzenie działa bardzo dobrze, zapewniając zadaną temperaturę w każdym pomieszczeniu. Bez problemu wyciągam z gruntu w szyscie 7kW, a przy dłuższym chłodzeniu 6kW energii. 
Co w połączeniu z roletami wystarcza z zapasem. Nie włączałem na dłużej niż 12h, bo nawet nie ma takiej potrzeby. Kiedy przyjdzie naprawdę upalny okres to będę mógł puszczać i na 24h. 





> Nie wiedziałem, że tak mam.


No to pora sprawdzić. Bo ja klimę użytkowałem i wiem, że przez otwarte drzwi średnio chłodzi inne pomieszczenia, a przez zamknięte nie chłodzi wcale. Ty chłodzenia pasywnego nie używałeś, a wiesz więcej jak jest u mnie  :smile: 
W mojej okolicy już 80% domów ma klimatyzację, w tym jeden kanałową - jeszcze sam go namawiałem na takie rozwiązanie gdy zaczynaliśmy budowę i przyznam szczerze, że pomijąc wadę z mieszaniem powietrza, która w praktyce nie jest uciążliwa (łazienki mają tylko wyciąg wentylacji), to rzeczywiście to rozwiązanie zapewnia pełen komfort. Brakuje tylko regulacji strefowej, ale to był już koszt sporo wyższy. 
Pozostali poszli w klimę w salonie i na górze w hallu. Efekt taki, że żeby było cokolwiek dobrze, to wszędzie muszą być otwarte drzwi, a regulacja temp w sypialniach odbywa się przez zamykanie i otwieranie. Sprawdzone empirycznie - więc nie uwierzę, że jeden split zapewnia Ci komfort w całym domu bez wymuszone przepływu między pomieszczeniami.





> Ile lata już testowałeś to rozwiązanie? Pięć dni? Przekraczanie regularne i na długo 60% to nie tylko nie komfort, ale nawet poza normami. Schładzanie do 15* 180m3 powietrza czerpanego z zewnątrz nie jest w stanie zapewnić komfortu (dla porównania klima miele w obiegu zamkniętym ze 3x więcej powietrza schładzając do 6-8* i skutecznie osuszając.


Już kilkanaście dni wymagało kontroli temperatury. Regularnie i na długo? Zobacz wykres z 3 ostatnich dni. W tym pierwszy z nich ze znaczną wilgotnością na zewnątrz
[
Jakimi normami? Napisałeś jakby wilgotność 60% była zagrożona co najmniej karą bezwględnego więzienia lub ostracyzmem społecznym. Niezależnie od warunków na zewnątrz utrzymuje stały poziom wilgotności i taki był plan, o którym pisałem w 2018 roku. Nie spodziewałem się, że zbije wilgotność do 50% czy 40% tylko do 60%. 
Wyjdź sobie na zewnątrz jak będzie 23 stopnie i 60% wilgotności i zobacz czy to jest sauna fińska czy komfortowa temperatura. 
Kiedy na zewnątrz jest 30 stopni i 40% wilgotności, ja mam w domu całą dobę 23-23,5 stopnia oraz 58-62% i jest to temperatura, która przez wszystkie osoby przebywające w domu odbierana jako komfortowa,
Zresztą goście czasem myślą, że to klimatyzacja. Specjalnie dla Ciebie przygotuję anonimową ankietę:
- czy temperatura w domu jest okolice
- czy poziom wilgotności daje poczucie komfortu
- czy wilgotność mogłaby być niższa
 :smile: 

Wilgotność 60% jest latem w większości domów i bez chłodzenia. Zatem należy im powiedzieć, że przekraczają normy i mają niekomfortowo, bo może tego nie wiedzą?




> A jednak wiesz, jakie mam temperatury i wilgotność w każdym. Nie mam opomiarowanego każdego pomieszczenia - wrzucalem wykresy z najbardziej oddalonego od klimy i z czujnika na wywiewie reku.
> Wielokrotnie też pisałem (co każdy po odwiedzeniu sauny parowej i fińskiej poznał na własnej skórze), że w upały znacznie bardziej komfort poprawia zbicie wilgotności w okolice 40% niż obniżenie temperatury.


Ja wiem jaka jest zależność wilgotności i temperatury. Dlatego m.in. decydując się na pasywne chłodzenie postanowiłem coś z tym zrobić. 
A ja wrzucam wykresy z cał☺ego parteru - bo góry jeszcze nie opomiarowałem, ale stacja pokazuje dokładnie te same warunki. 
Chcesz klimę - proszę, ja nikogo nie namawiam na moje rozwiązanie - które w mym mniemaniu daje komfort lepszy niż klimatyzacja. Spędzam w domu czasem 24h i jak sobie porównam warunki do biura z klimatyzacją - to wolę zostać jednak w domu. 
Ja na siłę nie próbuje udowadniać wyższości jakiegoś rozwiązania nad innym, opisuje swoje doświadczenia z klimatyzacją i pasywnym chłodzeniem, a także wady i zalety obu rozwiązań, a Ty w każdym wątku próbujesz negować, bo tylko klima może zapewnić komfort... 

EOT

----------


## Kaizen

> A pompa gruntowa to została założona do grzania czy chłodzenia? Chłodzneie to dodatek, aczkolwiek nie wiem dlaczego, cały czas próbujesz inputować, że chce chłodzić chłodnicą...


Bo bez schładzania nie ma skraplania ani osuszania.
Chłodzenie płaszczyznowe przy takiej wilgotności i temperaturze to jazda po bandzie. Jak schładzasz tym samym czynnikiem co, jak się upierasz, osuszasz - to cała wilgoć bytowa ma szanse skroplić się na ścianach i suficie.
Owszem dodatek - który miałby coś zastąpić i przynieść oszczędności inwestycyjne i/lub w używaniu. A wychodzi drożej i nie daje rady. Tym samym powoduje, że gruntówka przegrywa z pc pw.




> Pisałm już z 10 razy, ale dla Ciebie powtórzę 11. Akurat chłodzenie działa bardzo dobrze, zapewniając zadaną temperaturę w każdym pomieszczeniu. Bez problemu wyciągam z gruntu w szyscie 7kW, a przy dłuższym chłodzeniu 6kW energii.


lato dopiero się zaczęło i nie było jeszcze dłuższych i poważniejszych upałów. 




> No to pora sprawdzić. Bo ja klimę użytkowałem i wiem, że przez otwarte drzwi średnio chłodzi inne pomieszczenia, a przez zamknięte nie chłodzi wcale.


Sprawdziłem w najdalszym pomieszczeniu. Działa. Zresztą nie tylko u mnie (w dwóch mieszkaniach i domu). Przy zamkniętych drzwiach tyle, co reku odzyska. Upały i zyski mam w dzień i drzwi mam pootwierane. A w nocy, jak budynek nie przegrzany, wystarcza.




> Zobacz wykres z 3 ostatnich dni. W tym pierwszy z nich ze znaczną wilgotnością na zewnątrz


Wrzuć wykres, jak z tydzień będzie po 30*.





> Jakimi normami?


 PN 78/B-03421






> Wyjdź sobie na zewnątrz jak będzie 23 stopnie i 60% wilgotności i zobacz czy to jest sauna fińska czy komfortowa temperatura.


Jak tak miałem zimą to kupiłem suszarkę kondensacyjną.





> Wilgotność 60% jest latem w większości domów i bez chłodzenia. Zatem należy im powiedzieć, że przekraczają normy i mają niekomfortowo, bo może tego nie wiedzą?


I są z tego powodu szczęśliwi, czy chętnie montują klimy?





> Ja na siłę nie próbuje udowadniać wyższości jakiegoś rozwiązania nad innym


Próbujesz twierdząc, że się sprawdza.

----------


## Owczar

To nie ja na siłę próbuje udowodnić, że się sprawdza, tylko Ty, że się nie sprawdza.

Czynnik na chłodnicy ma 12-13 stopni, a czynnik chłodzący około 17. 23 stopnie i 60% wilgotności to jeszcze daleko do punktu rosy. Potrzebujesz zdjęcie suchej rurki czy kalkulator z krzywą Moliera wystarczy?

Jak zwykle na forach najwięcej mają do powiedzenia Ci którzy nawet styczności nie mieli, ale lubią komentować.  :smile: 

Ja suszarkę kondensacyjną kupiłem dla wygody 

Bez problemu, nawet jak będzie 35 to wrzucę wykresy temperatur w domu.

6kW z refleksolami przy systematycznej pracy bez problemu wystarczy do utrzymania komfortu w domu. 

Klima owszem, ale kompleksowo. Gdybym chciał klimę to bym sobie założył kanałową, bo koszt przy całości inwestycji to naprawdę tyle co nic. Ale jak już pisałem - jedyną która wchodzi w grę to kanalowa. Jeden split na cały dom to jak dla mnie połowiczny komfort, a drzwi do sypialni czasem jednak zamykam, tak samo jak do gabinetu gdy pracuję. Przy zamkniętych drzwiach tyle co reku odzyska - czyli nic, bo nawet nawiew 15 stopni nie daje komfortu... A raczej wątpię że ręki dmucha 15 stopni.

----------


## Kaizen

> Czynnik na chłodnicy ma 12-13 stopni, a czynnik chłodzący około 17. 23 stopnie i 60% wilgotności to jeszcze daleko do punktu rosy.


To ile stopni ma ściana przy tych 7kW? I jak zapewniasz przepływ powietrza przy płaszczyznach chłodzących? Ile jej brakuje do punktu rosy?

----------


## Owczar

Ściana ma 20-21 według kamery termowizyjnej, a zasilanie 17.5. To efekt płaszczyznowy jak przy podlogowce, podłoga 25 stopni jest w stanie utrzymać w domu 22 stopnie. Do punktu rosy daleko. Nawet na rurce zasilającej rozdzielacz nie ma grama wody.

Dzięki ograniczonym zyskom póki co nie ma potrzeby schodzić niżej.

----------


## Nanofox1

Owczar a polecisz mi jakiś wysokowydajny klimatyzator kanałowy ? Mam 280m2

----------


## .:Paco:.

p Adamie

Nadal rozwazam zwirka i rozmawialem z jedna firma to za zwirowca do 800-900m3.h zaspiewali sobie 15500 na gotowo....niezle ceny :wink: 

Niemniej pytanie ile Pan takich GWC wykonal albo zna z rzeczywistosci - nie jest to wyzwanie ale rozmawialem z czlowiekiem co ma spore doswiadczenie (niedawno sprzedal firme po 30 latach) i powiedzial mi,ze robil rozne i zwirowe, i rehau itd. I problem ze zwirowym jest taki,ze wszyscy powoluja sie na to jedno slynne badanie Sanepidu , ktore sprawdzilo u X osoby powietrze po 15 latach dzialania takie GWC i wyszlo takie super (a statyscznie jeden pomiar to jest guzik wart) i generalnie,ze po 10 latach(w zaleznosci od warunkow i uzywania GWC) mimo sprykiwaczy trzeba sie liczyc z wymiana zwiru na nowy z powodu powstalych tam zyjatek i brudu.... ma Pan jakies doswiadczenia z wieloletnimi GWC zwirowymi?

----------


## adam_mk

Znam kilkanaście zwirowców i kilka ceramicznych.
Większość z nich projektowałem a przy kilku dowodziłem pracami.
Jak dotąd nie spotkałem się Z ANI JEDNĄ uwagą, że coś jest nie tak.
Opowieści o wymianie żwiru to opowieści o konieczności burzenia co kilka lat kominów wentylacyjnych i budowie nowych - bo stare były już brudne...
Robi ktoś coś takiego?
Marketingowcy rozwiązań konkurencyjnych potrafią namieszać.   :Lol: 

Budowa żwirowca to zatrudnienie sprzętu z jego operatorem, trochę logistyki i roboty ręcznej/łopacianej. Dynamiczna budowa dróg pożarła sporo dobrego żwiru i podniosła jego cenę. Więc jak się te prace zleca - solą spore kwoty.
Jak samemu się to wykona (korzystajac z zaprzyjaźnionego sprzętu) to wychodzi przyjaźniej.

W złożu żwirowym jest ciemno, zimno i jest przeciąg. To nie są dobre warunki dla mikrego zycia, zwłaszcza jak można złoże przepłukać/zrosić/zmyć.
Lepsze panują w zwykłych kanałach wentylacji grawitacyjnej, w których czasem duje w lewo a czasem w prawo.
Na żwirowca można dać gwarancję 100 lat z zastrzezeniem, że gwarancja nie obejmuje bezpośredniego trafienia bombą lotniczą.  :Lol: 
Nie wszędzie są dobre warunki na żwirowca. Np. wysoko woda pod trawnikiem. Ale jak są dobre warunki to jest to rozwiązanie o największej ilości zalet a najmniejszej - wad.

Adam M.

----------


## miloszenko

> Panie Adamie, chyba zdecyduję się na Thesslę 650H z ERV. w okresie letnim widzę potrójne zbijanie wilgoci:
> 
> 1. Jak w złożu zostanie osiągnięty punkt rosy, to coś się wykropli, spadnie wilgotność bezwzględna.
> 2. Nawet jak punkt rosy nie zostanie osiągnięty i w złożu nic się nie wykropli, to powietrze przechodząc przez wymiennik ERV odda część wilgoci powietrzu usuwanemu z domu (spadnie wilgotność bezwzględna)
> 3. W upały powietrze po wleceniu na salony zostanie natychmiast ogrzane do 20paru stopni i wilgotność względna spadnie to akceptowalnego poziomu
> 
> Czy taki trójtopniowy system zbijania wilgoci/wilgotności da rade przeważnie utrzymać wilgotność względną w domu poniżej 60% ? (nie mówimy o sytuacji kiedy będzie kilka dni padać tylko o takich typowych warunkach)
> 
> I drugie pytanko czy podwójne złoże (2 złoża 5m x 5m x 0,7m, żwir 32-65mm, z ponawiercaną rurką PE 25mm u góry złoża, 12cm styropianu i 80cm ziemi nad złożem) może być pochyło (na 10 metrach niecały metr czyli ok 5°)? Dla powietrza to chyba nie będzie różnica, że poleci troszkę pod skosem?  Tak mam ukształtowany teren za garażem (północna strona domu  ) - większe złoża mi nie wejdą, a myślę, że 70cm gr będzie ok. Powierzchnia grzewcza domu 280m2 czyli powinno być 28m3 żwiru, a do tych dwóch zmieści się ok 35m3 czyli jest przewymiarowanie  ) Grunt gliniasty, wilgotna glina, zaraz przy żwirowcu jest garaż, pod garażem piwnica + drenaż opaskowy ,  nie ma mowy o żadnej wodzie gruntowej w złożu (drenaż opaskowy jest jeszcze metr poniżej najniższego punku ewentualnego przyszłego żwirowca- dodatkowo mogę puścić drenaż ze żwirowca bezpośrednio do drenażu opaskowego).


A może po prostu zamontować klimatyzację? Koszt nawet mniejszy, mamy od razy możliwość grzania z COP min. 3 a przy fotowoltaice kręci to się za darmo?

----------


## miloszenko

> 23-23,5 stopnie i 58-60% i pracująca 24h chłodnice na wejściu, która obniża temperaturę do 14-15 stopni. Jak ja wyłączę to robi się 70% po 4-5h i zwiększanie ciągu tylko przyspiesza ten proces. 
> 
> Oczywiście gdy na zewnątrz są ku temu warunki. Generalnie czy to lato czy zima, mój dom bardzo szybko przyjmuje wilgotność bezwzględną powietrza z zewnątrz. I mnie to osobiście nie dziwi, byłem na to przygotowany. Zima nawilzam, latem osuszam. Zima utrzymuję wilgotność 45-50% więc dom nie był przesuszony i teraz nie wchłania tej wilgoci zbyt chętnie. 
> 
> Dlatego gwc jako optymalizator może być dobrą opcją. Żeby się dowiedzieć czy tak jest, nanofox1 odkopał ten wątek.


A sprawdzałeś siłę nawiewu i wywiewu? Bo trochę to tak wygląda jakby przepływ powietrza był teoretyczny.

----------


## Nanofox1

> A może po prostu zamontować klimatyzację? Koszt nawet mniejszy, mamy od razy możliwość grzania z COP min. 3 a przy fotowoltaice kręci to się za darmo?


Mam dość rozległy dom (280m2 powierzchni ogrzewanej) , 1 klimatyzator w centralnym miejscu na parterze nie ogarnie całego domu. Będę miał klimakonwektory do grzania ale jak sobie pomyślę ile przeróbek (szpecących mieszkanie) musiałbym zrobić, żeby doprowadzić do nich wodę lodowa to aż mi się słabo robi. Dom ma dopiero 10 lat, jest o wiele za wcześnie na generalny remont.... Dlatego moje oczy cały czas są zwrócone ku przewymiarowanemu zwirowemu GWC  :smile:  w celu częściowego schłodzenia domu, bo powietrze będę mógł ze żwirowca puścić rura spiro 200mm przez kotłownie, przez nieużywany komin spalinowy i na strych do reku z króćcami 200mm. 
 (a jak będzie potrzeba, to pozniej bez problemu będę mógł wyprowadzić na strych  kominem rurki do wody lodowej i na strychu najpierw a chłodnice do zbijania wilgoci a następnie na klimakonwektor kanałowy. Połączenie tych 3 rozwiązań już na pewno da wymierny efekt. Pewnie nie tak dobry jak chłodzenie 10 klimakonwektorami w pokojach ale przynajmniej nie będę musiał wywracać domu do góry nogami :smile:  tym bardziej, że przez ostatnie 3 lata mieliśmy intensywne prace ogrodowe i jak teraz miałbym żonie zacząć robić remont w domu to ktoś z was musiał by mnie przygarnąć  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin: 

Przy okazji mam pytanie. Jak mówi się o wymianach powietrza (np że w normalnych warunkach 0,6 wymiany na godzinę lub do chłodzenia 2 wymiany na godzinę) to chodzi o kubaturę calego mieszkania (pomieszczenia z nawiewami + korytarze + pomieszczenia z wyciągami) czy tylko pomieszczeń z nawiewami lub wyciągami?

----------


## .:Paco:.

> Znam kilkanaście zwirowców i kilka ceramicznych.
> Większość z nich projektowałem a przy kilku dowodziłem pracami.
> Jak dotąd nie spotkałem się Z ANI JEDNĄ uwagą, że coś jest nie tak.
> Opowieści o wymianie żwiru to opowieści o konieczności burzenia co kilka lat kominów wentylacyjnych i budowie nowych - bo stare były już brudne...
> Robi ktoś coś takiego?
> Marketingowcy rozwiązań konkurencyjnych potrafią namieszać.  
> 
> Budowa żwirowca to zatrudnienie sprzętu z jego operatorem, trochę logistyki i roboty ręcznej/łopacianej. Dynamiczna budowa dróg pożarła sporo dobrego żwiru i podniosła jego cenę. Więc jak się te prace zleca - solą spore kwoty.
> Jak samemu się to wykona (korzystajac z zaprzyjaźnionego sprzętu) to wychodzi przyjaźniej.
> ...


p Adamie a ile lat dzialaja juz te zwirowce? A czy wilgoc z raszaczy nie bedzie wlasnie stwarzala super warunkow dla zyjatek w okresach przejsciowych - bo ciemnosc ma malo do tego?
Finalnie wczoraj mnie naszla mysl a moze GGWC - mam pompe ciepla z ok 300mb DZ, mam trojniki takze wystarczyłoby kupic "nagrzewnice/chlodnice" (ok 2tys) i dodatkowa pompe obiegowa do DZ troche rurek i glikolu... bo nawet jak liczyc pompa obiegowa, ile ona zuzywa pradu to, to mina dekady aby zuzyla tyle pradu ile koztuje budowa GWC. Od GWC nie zakladam chlodzenia domu jak klima, tylko aby chlodzilo na tyle powietrze aby cieple nie bylo nawiewane do domu (tzn jak np na zewnatrz jest 30+C to aby udalo sie nawiewac ok 20-22C) - czy to nie byloby latwiejsze i tansze rozwiazanie? 

Ja mam dobrze izolowany domy i przy zakmnietych oknach w lato jak bylo 35C a domu bylo przyjemne 19-20C tyle,ze jak zalacze reku (bo jescze sie nie wprowadzilem) to reku zacznie wysysac "Zimne" a dmuchac gorace z zewnatrz. Takze jak Pan widzi GGWC vs zwirowiec?

----------


## adam_mk

GGWC to dobry pomysł, bo połowa już jest.
I to ta bardziej upierdliwa w wykonaniu.

Adam M.

----------


## Nanofox1

Panie Adamie czy mogę zapytać jakie jest Pana zdanie nt. przekroju rury doprowadzającej powietrze i rur zbierających powietrze w podwójnym żwirowcu (35m3 żwiru) oraz rury prowadzącej powietrze do domu? Mówi się o 250mm ale jak to się ma do rekuperatora z króćcami 200mm? Jak również jest Pan za 250mm to w którym momencie redukcja na 200? Zaraz po wejsciu do domu czy już na strychu przed reku?

----------


## adam_mk

Rura fi 200 w zupełności wystarczy.
Dom ma być wentylowany a nie przewentylowywany.
Będzie cicho przy potrzebnych wydajnościach.

Adam M.

----------


## Nanofox1

> Rura fi 200 w zupełności wystarczy.
> Dom ma być wentylowany a nie przewentylowywany.
> Będzie cicho przy potrzebnych wydajnościach.
> 
> Adam M.


Super, bardzo dziękuję, rozwiązuje to wiele moich problemów  :smile: 
Nawet jak planowana thessla Home H 650 m3/h (w wersji ERV o ile będzie spełniała wymogi Czystego Powietrza) będzie chodziła w upały na maksymalnych obrotach to przy średnicy 200mm wychodzi nam 5,75 m/s, więc jak na kanał główny to tragedii nie ma. A przez opory ten przepływ pewnie będzie mniejszy. Natomiast kanały pomiędzy pokojami a reku będą z elastycznych spiro fi125 (usztywnionych filcem 5mm), więc tam prędkość będzie bardzo mała i w bonusie będzie wyciszenie.
Na chwilę obecną jestem zdecydowany na tego podwójnego żwirowca. Tym bardziej, że mieszkam w okolicach Zakopanego, a żwir 31-65mm jest tu po 55zl za tonę (35m3=ok 3tys zł) , więc jak z tego nie skorzystać  :smile:  Już nie mogę się doczekać. Tutaj i w dzienniku budowy będę robił fotorelacje i będę publikował efekty (temp. + wilg.). Będę Waszym królikiem doświadczalnym  :smile:  na pewno wielu ewentualnym przyszłym użytkownikom żwirowego GWC rozwieje to wątpliwości (w jedną albo w drugą stronę  :smile:  ) prosiłbym Was (oczy skierowane głównie do Pana Adama  :wink:  ) jedynie o przypilnowanie mnie, żebym nie zrobił jakiegoś błędu, który mógłby wpłynąć na rzetelność naszego eksperymentu  :smile:

----------


## .:Paco:.

> GGWC to dobry pomysł, bo połowa już jest.
> I to ta bardziej upierdliwa w wykonaniu.
> 
> Adam M.


A ile czasu dzialaja Pana zwirowce juz?

apropo GGWC to czy eweftywnie mozna taka chlodnica/nagrzewnica zbic tak temperature powietrza z np 32C do 20C? cy to raczej tylko mozna liczyc na kilka stopni?

----------


## adam_mk

Pierwszy żwirowiec popełniłem około roku 2005.

Wiele zależy od budowy takiej chłodnicy/nagrzewnicy. Powierzchni, przepływu powietrza i czynnika chłodzącego.
Jak się postarać to da się powietrze ochłodzić do temperatury ze 2stC wyższej jak temperatura wody przez nią płynącej.

Adam M.

----------


## .:Paco:.

> Pierwszy żwirowiec popełniłem około roku 2005.
> 
> Wiele zależy od budowy takiej chłodnicy/nagrzewnicy. Powierzchni, przepływu powietrza i czynnika chłodzącego.
> Jak się postarać to da się powietrze ochłodzić do temperatury ze 2stC wyższej jak temperatura wody przez nią płynącej.
> 
> Adam M.


I bez problemu do tej pory te zwirowe?

glikol to ok 12C z tego co pamietam - oczywiscie chlodnica odpowiednia - a co do nagrzewania, to DZ musialoby byc przewymiarowane (ja mam takie choc wtedy nie myslalem o GGWC) czy taka nagrzewnica fi 200 sporo obciaza DZ w zime?

----------


## adam_mk

Te żwirowce działają bez problemu.

Nagrzewnica fi 200 to popierdółka.
Zwykle stosuje się wielorzędowe 550 x 600 odpowiednio połączone.
Taka nagrzewnica praktycznie wcale w zimie nie obciąża DZ.
Zobacz w tablicach ciepło właściwe SUCHEGO powietrza.

Adam M.

----------


## Owczar

U siebie mam 6 rzędową chłodnicę, ale zależało mi żeby schodzić jak najniżej z temp i redukować wilgotność, dlatego jest za rekuperatorem, za którym zwykle temperatura nie przekracza 25 stopni w największe upały (chłodzenie pasywne w domu).

W takich warunkach mam powietrze o stopień wyższe od temperatury DZ. Gdybym zrobił przed rekuperatorem, to temperatura byłaby ok 20 przy zewnętrznej 32 - z redukcji wilgotności nici, za to zimą mam wstępne podgrzanie - taka jak napisał adam_mk, suche powietrze nie potrzebuje dużo energii, więc czy lepiej zrobić za, czy przed, to już zależy na czym zależy najbardziej. 

Jeśli na oszczędności zimą, to przed reku. Jeśli na max obniżeniu temperatury i wilgotności, za rekuperatorem. Jeśli jest miejsce, można ew rozważyć system przepustnic i przełączać strumień powietrza latem i zimą.

----------


## .:Paco:.

Panowie dzieki - ja juz rozmawialem znalazlem chlodnice rzedowa (7szt, 600x600) ale ona bedzie chodzic tylko w lato, w zime DZ bedzie dla pompy ciepla, ktora lepiej wykorzysta DZ. Koszt takiego roziazania, bo mam DZ, jest nieporownywalnie nizzy niz zwirowca pod Warszawa czy przeponowego a korzysci dobrze...jak zrobie to kiedys pokarze!

----------


## Owczar

Jakie masz DZ?

----------


## Nanofox1

Przebrnąłem przez kilkadziesiąt ostatnich stron i mam zamiar dalej czytać wcześniejsze, ale w tych ostatnich latach parę razy padało pytanie o to jakie rury. Moze obecnie ktoś już coś konkretnego będzie w stanie doradzić. Rury fi 200 do dużego podwójnego żwirowca. Nie wierzę w bakteriobójczosc, ale na jakąś się trzeba zdecydować. Lita? Spieniona? PE? Panie Adamie, jakby Pan teraz robił w swoim ogródku żwirowca (ktory miałby służyć na długie lata nie tylko Panu ale może i Pana dzieciom i wnukom  :smile:  ) to na który rodzaj rury by się Pan zdecydował?

----------


## adam_mk

Wpływ takiej rury na bilans to 0,000nic
Każda dobra.
Wystarczy porównać jej wagę z wagą złoza
Brać tańszą!

Adam M.

----------


## Nanofox1

Sorry nie wyraziłem się jasno, oczywiscie nie chodzi mi o bilans energetyczny (w końcu to żwirowiec a nie rurowiec  :smile: 
Nie boję się też tego, że będzie się tam coś rozwijało, bo po przeleceniu przez żwirowca powietrze będzie jałowe (a nawet jak tak to będę miał możliwość czyszczenia od środka rury i nawet wstawienia żarówki UV
Tylko chodzi mi o drażliwa kwestie ewentualnego uwalniania (mniej lub bardziej nieobojętnych dla zdrowia) związków chemicznych.
PE ma atest ale droga. Rozumiem, że wg Pana nie ma najmniejszego sensu. A z budżetowych lita i spieniona wychodzą tak samo, ale częściej spotykam się z opinią, że bezpieczniejsza wydaje się lita...

----------


## witek_myslowice

> Rury fi 200 do dużego podwójnego żwirowca. Nie wierzę w bakteriobójczosc, ale na jakąś się trzeba zdecydować.


"...duży żwirowiec i rura fi 200..." dla wydajności 400m3/h jest OK.
Na schemacie średnica rury do i z żwirowego GWC i jest info jak pogodzić małą wydajność zimą dla wentylacji i latem większa wydajność do klimatyzacji.
Na temat bakteriobójczości tyle napisałem że nie będę sie powtarzał
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nanofox1

Szukam i czytam i natrafiłem na ciekawy wpis (oczywiscie mógł to napisać nastolatek) :

Rury Rehau z jonami srebra to zwykła ściema dla naiwnych. Jak ktoś chce przepłacać to jego sprawa. Jestem anestezjologiem i wiem coś na ten temat. Do medycyny wprowadzono już dawno cewniki kryte jonami srebra. Np. cewnik do kaniulacji żył centralnych to 15-20 centymetrowy "wężyk" z tworzywa wykonany w technologiach o jakich Rehau może śnić (koszt min. kilkasest złotych). Jakie były efekty? Praktycznie żadne. Po kilku dniach cewnik pokrywały już bakterie.
Jony srebra działają tylko w bezpośrednim kontakcie natomiast bakterie rosną w wielowarstwowej, złożonej strukturze zwanej biofilmem. Także kropla wody czy pyłek kurzu wystarczy by bakterie wyśmiały super rury rehał. Jak taka rura ma lepsza od zwykłej? Prawda jest taka, że *czystość instalacji zapewnia niska temperatura, brak światła i filtry zabezpieczające przed dostaniem się do środka robactwa i liści.* Wystarczy zwykła rura z PCV.

----------


## adam_mk

NIE!
Nie mógł...
Wiedział co pisze!

Wyjaśnię...
To chwyt marketingowy oparty o stereotypy wklepane do Twojej głowy.
Sprytny dość...

JEST PRAWDĄ, ze nano srebro, nano złoto czy nano miedź maja własciwości silnie bakteriostatyczne i bakteriobójcze.
TWÓJ wniosek - wszystko pokryte tym nano jest bakteriobójcze.
Tylko... to fałszywy wniosek.
Prawidłowy to : tam gdzie bakterie STYKAJĄ SIĘ z tymi nano są niszczone.
A płyny (ciecze i gazy) płyną sobie srodeczkiem rurki... Daleko od tego nano.
Bo?
Bo mają LEPKOŚĆ, która sprawia, ze tak jest.

Adam M.

----------


## Nanofox1

To nie MÓJ wniosek  :smile: 
Ja też nie wierzę w bakteriobójcza skuteczność tych powłok, ale znalazłem i interesujący w mojej ocenie wpis z ciekawymi informacjami i chciałem się nimi tutaj podzielić  :wink:

----------


## Kaizen

> NIE!
> Prawidłowy to : tam gdzie bakterie STYKAJĄ SIĘ z tymi nano są niszczone.


Problemem nie są bakterie, które płyną z nawiewem - bo skąd mają się tam wziąć? Chyba, że "terrorysta" stanie przy czerpni i będzie kaszlał w nią. To ochroną będą dokładne filtry. One też będą odpowiedzialne za to, żeby w rurach było czysto. Czy jest - każdy może sobie w dzisiejszych czasach kupić tanią chińską kamerkę inspekcyjną i zapuścić przez anemostat. Pewnie najbrudniejszy będzie anemostat - ale to najłatwiej wyczyścić.

Problemem jest rozwój bakterii w przewodach - i przed tym powłoki antybakteryjne mają chronić (jak zwał marketing, tak zwał - ważne, żeby faktycznie działały).

Tu przykładowy wynik badania
Jak widać po 24 godzinach ilość bakterii spadła przy powłoce antybakteryjnej o ponad rząd wielkości, a gdy jej brak wzrosła o ponad rząd wielkości.

----------


## adam_mk

O cholera!
Machali tymi gównianymi bakteriami nad tymi kwadracikami?
Do tego w upale? (37stC)
SZACUN!!!

Ale czego można się spodziewać od plastikologów?

No dobra.
Daj coś na poważnie, bo z tego co dałeś to tylko słowo ALNOR jest jako tako poważne.

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Kaizen

Pomyśl chwilke!
O PM10 słyszałeś?
A jest jeszcze PM2,5....
To powietrzna flota tych mikrobów, ale też pyłków, zarodników itd.
Jest coś takiego jak bioaerosol.

Nie wierz tak z metra we wszysctko, co pisane, bo Ci kiedyś drzazga wejdzie w palec.
 :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## Kaizen

> Machali tymi gównianymi bakteriami nad tymi kwadracikami?
> Do tego w upale? (37stC)
> SZACUN!!!


No. Dali fory bakteriom. Jak myślisz, jakie temperatury lubią najbardziej i najszybciej się mnożą?

I nie machali, jak nie doczytałeś, tylko zrobili im komfortowe warunki chroniąc przed wysuszeniem folią przykrywającą.

A i tak antybakteryjna rura je dziesiątkowała.




> Pomyśl chwilke!
> O PM10 słyszałeś?
> A jest jeszcze PM2,5....
> To powietrzna flota tych mikrobów, ale też pyłków, zarodników itd.


Doczytałeś o filtrach?




> Po roku u mnie wygląda tak:
> 
> Czerpnia:
> 
> 
> 
> Wywiew:
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## adam_mk

Nie rozśmieszaj mnie, proszę!
Badałem filtry pokrywane nanomiedzią, nanosrebrem i nanozłotem w ramach grantu.
Ściślej - brałem CZYNNY udział w tych badaniach.
I... nie! nie odbywały się w tropikach tylko w NASZYCH, KRAJOWYCH warunkach.

Wiem w jakich warunkach najlepiej rozwija się mikre zycie!
Masz 36,6stC i oby Ci się tak zostało.
ZAWIERASZ w sobie około 2,5kg tego mikrego zycia.  :Lol: 
TAK! to jest to mikre zycie, które utylizuje to, co tu zostawiasz po sobie jak udajesz się tam, gdzie Twoje wierzenia twierdzą.
 :Lol: 
Uwierz!
Ślizgasz się po powierzchni zagadnienia...

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

NIE ISTNIEJĄ rury antybakteryjne!!!
Istnieją z pokryciem atybakteryjnym - ale to nie to samo!
Można sobie wyobrazić rurę, w której odpalisz jakieś UVc i wtedy będzie to URZĄDZENIE antybakteryjne, ale nie sama rura!

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Psie mikre zycie najlepiej czuje się w około 38stC.
Kocie mikre zycie najlepiej się czuje w 39stC bo 38stC u kota to już hipotermia!
Chyba dlatego lubimy te "żywe ogrzewacze".  :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## Kaizen

> Badałem filtry pokrywane nanomiedzią, nanosrebrem i nanozłotem w ramach grantu.
> Ściślej - brałem CZYNNY udział w tych badaniach.


I co wyszło? Że M5 czy F7 jaki % bakterii przepuszczają?
Ale tu nawet nie o to chodziło - jak nie dostaje się syf do rur, to jak ma powstać "filtr"? Nawet, jak bakterie dotrą do rury, to albo przelecą (jakiś mały ułamek przy M5 i lepszych), albo zetkną się z rurą. I tu o to chodzi, że nawet jak zetkną się z rurą, to nie zrobią sobie tu inkubatora i przyczółku do ataku na nasze zdrowie.

Tylko jak miałyby dotrzeć? Jakiś złoczyńca musiałby kaszleć w czerpnię? Czy ktoś sobie sam zafunduje zwrotkę własnych bakterii rekuperatorem z wymiennikiem obrotowym?





> Psie mikre zycie najlepiej czuje się w około 38stC.
> Kocie mikre zycie najlepiej się czuje w 39stC bo 38stC u kota to już hipotermia!


To czemu gorączka nie leczy?

----------


## adam_mk

Gorączka to odruch obronny organizmu.
Nie jestem tak mocno wyedukowany w tym mechanizmie, aby go dogłębnie tłumaczyć.
Wiem, że podniesienie temperatury przyspiesza reakcje chemiczne.
Może Natura tak sobie to zorganizowała?

Adam M.

----------


## Nanofox1

Mam pytanie praktyczne, czy w podwójnym żwirowcu (2 złoża 5m x 5m x 0,7m) kanał od czerpni fi 200 moge po paru metrach rozdzielic na 2 rury (rozprowadzające powietrze) fi 160 ułożone nad sobą (gęsto ponawiercane i zabezpieczone jakąś siatka) w taki sposób:
-góra złoża-
13cm
Rura fi 160
15cm
Rura fi160
10 cm
-Dno złoża-

I rury odbierające analogicznie łączyłyby się w główna fi200. Rozprowadzenie powietrza będzie dobre?  Przepływ przez złoże tez będzie równomierny? Czy lepiej tradycyjny sposób u samej góry 1 rura rozprowadzajaca fi200 i pod nią wpięta masa 50-centymetrowych żółtych rur drenarskich fi100?

----------


## adam_mk

Można.
Trudno tu coś poważnie zepsuć.
Dodajesz sobie roboty, ale - można.

Adam M.

----------


## witek_myslowice

> ...w podwójnym żwirowcu (2 złoża 5m x 5m x 0,7m)....


Rozumiem że powietrze ma przejść poziomo przez 5m żwiru? Potwierdź proszę.

----------


## Nanofox1

Zgadza się, wizja zaadaptowana z posta Pana Adama:



> Optymalny kształt w rzucie, z góry patrząc, to KWADRAT.
> Zasada ogólna taka, aby pracowało 24h bez odpoczynku to:
> Powierzchnia chałupy w m2 dzielona przez 10 = ilość m3 złoża.
> Ale...
> Dla około 500m3 kubatury dobrze jest aby rury miały około fi 200.
> Bo?
> Szumy się robią jak struga gna ponad 5m/sek (przy wydatku maksymalnym) i tej prędkości strugi przekraczać nie należy, jak ma być komfort i luksus.
> STĄD te fi 200 (da się to policzyć i było to TU robione!).
> DLATEGO zwykle starcza GRUBOŚĆ złoża rzędu 0,7m aby te rury fi 200 dobrze w tym złożu się mieściły.
> ...

----------


## witek_myslowice

Od 2002r bez przerwy promuję budowę żwirowych GWC - zacząłem taki temat:
https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...ik-Ciep%C5%82a
Teraz jako witek_myslowice.
Wieloletnie praktyczne doświadczenia wskazują że powietrze po przejściu 2,5-3m w małym zakresie zmienia swoje parametry temperatury zimą i latem. 
Korzystniej zastosować tą samą ilość/objętość żwiru i wydłużyć go.
Rzeczywiście dla domów do 150m2 powierczchni wystarczy GWC na wydajność 400m3/h zapewniając przy wymianie powietrza min. 1,5wym./h pełnowartościową klimatyzację.
Dla większych do wentylacji wystarczy ale latem można liczyć na lekie schłodzenie i osuszenie powietrza z nadmiaru wilgoci
Przykład: http://taniaklima.pl/files/ankieta4.jpg
Zgadzam się z Adamem że przy grubości warstwy żwiru w GWC - ok 0,7m wystaczy budowa pojedynczego żwirowego GWC. Duża powierzchnia dna GWC pozwala na szybką i ciągłą wymianę energii pomiędzy gruntem rodzimym i żwirem.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nanofox1

To jak planuję powierzchnię 5m x 10m to jak najlepiej zrobić? 2 złoża 5m x 5m czy 1 złoże 5m x 10m czy może idąc za sugestią pana Witka 2 złoża ale 2,5m x 10m ? lub nawet mogę zrobić 2 złoża po 2,5m na 12 metrów (robiąc nie 70cm grubości tylko np 60cm). Od ściany do linii tuji mam 6,5 metra dlatego już 5m będzie mi już ciasno wcisnąć (zakładki styropianu będzie tylko po ok pół metra niestety).

Zależy mi na nawiewaniu chłodniejszego powietrza latem i wydawało mi się, że podwójny żwirowiec będzie lepszy, bo w lecie pierwsze złoże działałoby od 10-11 a drugie od 14-15 (ze zregenerowaną mocą uderzeniową) działałoby już do wieczora. 
Czy olać to i postawić nie na popołudniową moc uderzeniową drugiego złoża tylko na całodniowe działanie i zrobić pojedynczy ok 4,2m x 12m x 0,7m czyli ok 35m3 (zakładki styropianu wyjdzie ok 70cm w stronę tuji i domu) i w upały niech pracuje od rana do wieczora i regeneruje się w nocy?

po podłogach mam 280m2. 
dom podpiwniczony, dno złoża byłoby ciut powyżej dna ław, więc nie ma ryzyka naruszenia ław.
Wilgotna glina, ale wód gruntowych nie będzie, bo obok jest głęboka studnia z dnem 0,5m poniżej dna ław, więc dno złoża wyprofiluję i ze spadkiem i puszczę drenaż do tej studni.
żwirowiec byłby po północnej stronie domu więc latem grunt nie będzie się tak nagrzewał  :smile: 
nad 12cm styropianu byłoby co najmniej 1m gliny.

Pomysł z pojedyńczym złożem 4,2m x 12m x 0,7m czyli ok 35m3 zaczyna mi się coraz bardziej podobać, bo odpada koszt części rur no i przepustnicy pomiędzy jednym a drugim złożem  :smile:

----------


## LukaszP66

Witam 
Z racji tego że będę ogrzewał dom gruntową pompą ciepła ,chciałbym wykorzystać żródło dolne również do schładzania domu latem ,przez zastosowanie wymiennika na wlocie rekuperatora .Trafiłem na ofertę firmy Termex ,interesuje mnie model 5 rzędowy GWO-315-V ,teraz pytanie dla bardziej wtajemniczonych lub mających glikolowy wymiennik ciepła spięty z reku.Czy ten konkretny model się sprawdzi ,dane katalogowe brzmią obiecująco ,martwi mnie jednak drastyczny wzrost wilgotności powietrza w trybie chłodzenia . Co pan na to panie Adamie ? Jak to ugryżć?

http://termex.krakow.pl/wp-content/u...gwo_201903.pdf

----------


## LukaszP66

Pewnie już tu było nie raz ,zacząłem czytać wątek ale to ponad 400 stron  :ohmy:  ,

----------


## adam_mk

To wilotność WZLĘDNA!
Wzlędem tempratury.
Czysta fizyka i stan normalny.

Ile CIEPŁA trzeba wsadzić na ODPAROWANIE wiadra wody?
 :Lol: 

Będzie chłodziło!

Adam M.

----------


## LukaszP66

To mi wystarczy ,dzięki ,jedna dziurka w ziemi więcej wystarczy aby w mrozy reku nie zamarzło ? Dla spokoju ducha myślę że z 7-8 dziurek wywiercimy ,nie zaszkodzi a może pomóc .

----------


## adam_mk

Studnię płytką do podlewania ogródka - masz?
 :Lol: 
Wynegocjuj jeszcze jedna dziurę!
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Zabierajac wode podtrawnikową wspomoże DZ.
WYMUSI napływ tej cieplejszej wody z okolic do DZ.

Czysta fizyka...

Adam M.

----------


## LukaszP66

Nie rozmawiałem o tym jeszcze z firmą ale tak ,zamierzam zrobić  :smile: 
Znalazłem już odpowiednie kręgi.

----------


## Owczar

> Witam 
> Z racji tego że będę ogrzewał dom gruntową pompą ciepła ,chciałbym wykorzystać żródło dolne również do schładzania domu latem ,przez zastosowanie wymiennika na wlocie rekuperatora .Trafiłem na ofertę firmy Termex ,interesuje mnie model 5 rzędowy GWO-315-V ,teraz pytanie dla bardziej wtajemniczonych lub mających glikolowy wymiennik ciepła spięty z reku.Czy ten konkretny model się sprawdzi ,dane katalogowe brzmią obiecująco ,martwi mnie jednak drastyczny wzrost wilgotności powietrza w trybie chłodzenia . Co pan na to panie Adamie ? Jak to ugryżć?
> 
> http://termex.krakow.pl/wp-content/u...gwo_201903.pdf


Zastanów się czy na pewno chcesz to dać przed rekuperatorem. Spójrz na te tabelki - w trybie grzania glikolem na wlocie nawet przy -10 masz ujemną temp na wyjściu. Suche powietrze zimą do ogrzania nie potrzebuje zbyt wiele i to bym zostawił grzałkom. 
Natomiast w trybie chłodzenia z 30 stopni schodzisz do około ~20. Dla lepszego efektu i większej szansy schodzenia poniżej punktu rosy na zewnątrz, dałbym to za reku. Zimą żaden zysk, za to latem zdecydowanie lepszy efekt. Mając w domu te 23 stopni (wywiew), przy 30 stopniach na czerpni za reku masz  mniej niż 25 stopni. To robi zdecydowaną róznicę. Realnie możesz schodzić do temperatury na wyjściu 13-15 stopni - przy deszczowej pogodzie schodzisz sporo poniżej punktu rosy i w domu będzie zdecydowanie suchsze powietrze.

DZ Pinowe czy poziome? Powyższe jest raczej dla pionowego.

----------


## LukaszP66

> Zastanów się czy na pewno chcesz to dać przed rekuperatorem. Spójrz na te tabelki - w trybie grzania glikolem na wlocie nawet przy -10 masz ujemną temp na wyjściu. Suche powietrze zimą do ogrzania nie potrzebuje zbyt wiele i to bym zostawił grzałkom. 
> Natomiast w trybie chłodzenia z 30 stopni schodzisz do około ~20. Dla lepszego efektu i większej szansy schodzenia poniżej punktu rosy na zewnątrz, dałbym to za reku. Zimą żaden zysk, za to latem zdecydowanie lepszy efekt. Mając w domu te 23 stopni (wywiew), przy 30 stopniach na czerpni za reku masz  mniej niż 25 stopni. To robi zdecydowaną róznicę. Realnie możesz schodzić do temperatury na wyjściu 13-15 stopni - przy deszczowej pogodzie schodzisz sporo poniżej punktu rosy i w domu będzie zdecydowanie suchsze powietrze.
> 
> DZ Pinowe czy poziome? Powyższe jest raczej dla pionowego.


Dzięki za odzew
 Jak najbardziej rozważam taka możliwość ,czytałem wcześniej twoje spostrzeżenia . Po głowie chodzi mi Thessla green Airpack home 800v ,kubaturę mam około 380 m3 ale chcę przewymiarować reku ,generalnie zależy mi głównie na możliwości schłodzenia latem domu .Żródło dolne będę miał pionowe od Konceptusa ,prawdopodobnie 7 odwiertów o łącznej mocy około 10 000W bo mokro u mnie .Część z tego latem poszła by na cvu a reszta na chłodzenie .
Trochę zabawy z tym będzie ale klimy nie chcę żona też a zródło dolne i tak bedzie .

----------


## LukaszP66

Instalację co mam z buforem i z wężownicą solarną ,myślę z czasem założyć kolektory słoneczne ,wtedy całe 10 kw poszło by na wymiennik przy reku. Zobaczymy co wyjdzie.

----------


## Owczar

Pamiętaj, że to chłodzenie wentylacją to taka trochę proteza. Ja używam głównie do osuszania. Nawet gdy chodzi 24h/dobę (temp nawiewu 15 stopni) to różnica temperatur nie jest zbyt odczuwalna. 
Przykładowo w 2 identyczne dni i temp 28 na zewnątrz temp w domu oscyluje podobnie czy chłodnica działa czy nie.

Tak przewymiarowana wentylacja sprawi sporo problemów - sam mam 600tke do kubatury 460. Pamiętaj że zimą musisz dmuchać min te 35-40% żeby woda nie zalegała w wymienniku. Bez nawilżacza lub erv będziesz miał powietrze wysuszone. 

Nie baw się w kolektory, bo do skuteczności chłodzenia największe znaczenie będzie miała temp zasilania chłodnicy, dolne źródło ma ogromny zapas - na tej chłodnicy wyciągniesz max 1.5kW. 
Teraz pytanie jakie temp będziesz w stanie uzyskać latem na Dz. 
U mnie zaczynało się od 12 późną wiosną, a teraz koło 13-13.5.

----------


## LukaszP66

Nie jestem zbytnio zorientowany w temacie ,dopiero się uczę ,myślałem że wyciągnę ze 3kW z chłodnicy ,zdaję sobie sprawę że nawiew z reku to nie klima .
Muszę się jeszcze Adama poradzić ,pisał że da rade schłodzić wymiennikiem który podlinkowałem ,chyba że znasz jakiś wydajniejszy ?
Generalnie o parter jestem spokojny ,gruby monolityczny strop ,podciągi ,tynki cementowo wapienne czyli spora masa akumulacyjna ,w upały jest chłodno ,ale jeszcze nie mieszkam ,dojdą zyski bytowe.Problemem jest poddasze ,tam mam 3 sypialnie ,i jest to standardowy pół Kanadyjczyk z oknami połaciowymi :bash: 
Adam sugerował mi belki chłodzące ,trochę to inwazyjne ale chyba je wstawię w sypialniach.
Bardzo mało jest o nich informacji ,nie znalazłem o nich żadnej opinii jak się sprawdzają?

----------


## kulibob

> To mi wystarczy ,dzięki ,jedna dziurka w ziemi więcej wystarczy aby w mrozy reku nie zamarzło ? Dla spokoju ducha myślę że z 7-8 dziurek wywiercimy ,nie zaszkodzi a może pomóc .


żeby reku nie zamarzło to byle co wystarczy  :smile:

----------


## Owczar

Patrząc na dane na stronie konceptusa, to latem w DZ spodziewaj się temperatury w okolicach 15 stopni. 
Więc teraz realnie jak podasz powietrze o temp 30 stopni i ilości nawet 600m3/h - nawet pomijając hałas i schładzając o 15 stopni masz jakieś 1,4kW mocy jawnej. Ale musimy też uwzględnić skok temp DZ w upalne dni i skok temp na wyjściu. Więc w najbardziej upalne dni spodziewałbym suię temp na wejściu ok 16 i na wyjściu 17, zatem realnie temperatura powietrza na wyjściu będzie w okolicy 18 stopni. 
Wracając do powyższego mocy jawnej wychodzi jakiś 1kW przy dość nieprzyjemnym szumie. 

Wentylacja ma pewne zakresy prędkości, które pozostają neutralne dla ucha. Ja swoją zaprojektowałem do min przepływów 150m3/h - dość dużo patrząc na inne osoby z forum. Poniżej tego wchodzimy z prędkościami powietrza poniżej min prędkości i ciężko powiedzieć jak wentylacjac się zachowa.

Choć sam używam taką 6 rzędową chłodnicę thessli i jestem zadowolony -  do osuszania jedzie na granicy komfortu. Przy DZ konceptusa nie osuszysz bo temp latem będzie za wysoka, ale także nie schłodzisz. 

Nie rób przewymiarowanej wentylacji pod chłodzenie. Pomyśl o chłodzeniu pasywnym płaszczyznowym jeśli nie chcesz klimy, a d wentylacji chłodnica freonowa do osuszania powietrza. 
W tym temacie możesz poczytać o wilgotności i chłodzeniu płaszczyznowym - przy chłodzeniu belkami wilgotność też będzie problemem.
I rzecz jasna minimalizacja zysków słonecznych, bo bez tego tylko wydajna klimatyzacja da radę zapewnić komfort. Rolety zewnętrzne wymagane.

----------


## adam_mk

"Wentylacja ma pewne zakresy prędkości, które pozostają neutralne dla ucha. Ja swoją zaprojektowałem do min przepływów 150m3/h - dość dużo patrząc na inne osoby z forum. Poniżej tego wchodzimy z prędkościami powietrza poniżej min prędkości i ciężko powiedzieć jak wentylacjac się zachowa."

Ja projektuję wentylacje na 1 do 1,2 kubatury wnętrz tak, aby prądkość strugi w rurze czerpni/wyrzutni nie była większa jak 5m/sek
Wtedy system wentylacyjny przy optymalnym wydatku jest ABSOLUTNIE bezgłośny.

Adam M.

----------


## michalm19

Witam forumowiczów. Śledzę już temat od jakiegoś czasu i zacząłem sie zastanawiać nad gwc żwirowym. Projekt już jest zatwierdzony i pozwolenie na budowę wydane czekamy tylko na ekipę. Zaczniemy pewnie za miesiąc. Dom piętrowy, ok 190mkw wentylacja mechaniczna z reku na poddaszu. Myślałem zeby umieścić gwc pod garażem ale analizując posty nie wiem czy jest to oplacalne.
Fundamenty są 1.4m od poziomu zero, ok 1.25m ppt. Nie wiem czy dobrze myślę ale nie powinno się chyba umieszczać gwc poniżej poziomu ław fundamentowych czyli przy założeniu że stopa będzie miała 0.4m wychodzi jakieś 0.8m ppt. To realnie pewnie wysokość gwc mogłaby wynieść jakieś 0.4-0.5m. pomiędzy ławami pod garażem wymiary to 6m x 7.7m czyli gwc mógłby mieć wymiary ok 5.5 x7 co dałoby przy 0.5m wysokości ok 19m3. Czy jest w ogóle sens takiego gwc?

----------


## Owczar

Jako minimalną prędkośc założyłem 1m/s i wtedy mam 0,4 wymiany na godzinę. Przy 3m/s mam 1,1. To jest przedział pełnego komfortu. Centrala kalibrowana dla wymiany 1.1. Ale w trybie wietrzenia mam 1,4 wymiany - przy czym wymiana w części dziennej jest wyższa. W trybie wietrzenia mimo wszystko już ją słychać, bo wywiewniki nawiewniki były liczone pod wymianę 1.1 max. W ciągu dnia inne urządzenia są głośniejsze, ale nocą w sypialni szum już jest słyszalny. 

Te prędkości w kanałach flex. W rurach spiro i czerpni i wyrzutni mam nawet niższe.

----------


## Nanofox1

> Witam forumowiczów. Śledzę już temat od jakiegoś czasu i zacząłem sie zastanawiać nad gwc żwirowym. Projekt już jest zatwierdzony i pozwolenie na budowę wydane czekamy tylko na ekipę. Zaczniemy pewnie za miesiąc. Dom piętrowy, ok 190mkw wentylacja mechaniczna z reku na poddaszu. Myślałem zeby umieścić gwc pod garażem ale analizując posty nie wiem czy jest to oplacalne.
> Fundamenty są 1.4m od poziomu zero, ok 1.25m ppt. Nie wiem czy dobrze myślę ale nie powinno się chyba umieszczać gwc poniżej poziomu ław fundamentowych czyli przy założeniu że stopa będzie miała 0.4m wychodzi jakieś 0.8m ppt. To realnie pewnie wysokość gwc mogłaby wynieść jakieś 0.4-0.5m. pomiędzy ławami pod garażem wymiary to 6m x 7.7m czyli gwc mógłby mieć wymiary ok 5.5 x7 co dałoby przy 0.5m wysokości ok 19m3. Czy jest w ogóle sens takiego gwc?


Poczytaj dyskusję ok stron 380-385, jest tam poruszona kwestia wychładzania gruntu pod domem.

----------


## _John

> Pamiętaj, że to chłodzenie wentylacją to taka trochę proteza. Ja używam głównie do osuszania. Nawet gdy chodzi 24h/dobę (temp nawiewu 15 stopni) to różnica temperatur nie jest zbyt odczuwalna.


Opowiadasz.
Trzeba było żwirowca budować  :smile: 
Są tutaj specjaliści twierdzący, że ich konstrukcje są w stanie zastąpić klimatyzacje.
Przy nietypowych jak dla domu warunkach pracy - ale jednak.
Rolety obowiązkowe i podnosisz dopiero po zachodzie słońca - takie nowoczesne budownictwo.
Czasem mam wrażenie, że zwolennicy żwirowców tak dobrze czują się w tych własnoręcznie wykopanych dziurach, że namiastkę tych ciemnych i wilgotnych ziemianek pragną przenieść do domu.




> *Przy DZ konceptusa nie osuszysz bo temp latem będzie za wysoka*, ale także nie schłodzisz.


Jak nie osuszysz?
Osuszy.
Skoro Adam belki sugeruje.




> Adam sugerował mi belki chłodzące ,trochę to inwazyjne ale chyba je wstawię w sypialniach.
> *Bardzo mało jest o nich informacji* ,nie znalazłem o nich żadnej opinii jak się sprawdzają?


A czy to nie wystarczająca sugestia, że belka to nie jest rozwiązanie dla domu?

----------


## witek_myslowice

> Poczytaj dyskusję ok stron 380-385, jest tam poruszona kwestia wychładzania gruntu pod domem.


MOŻE to być problem przy ekstermalnych temp. grubo poniżej -10C. Nad GWC powinna być 10cm izolacja z styropianu. Pod podłogówką dodatkowa izolacja. Ławy fundamentowe trzeba ocieplić - szczególnie od strony dopływu powietrza do GWC.
Lepiej budować żwirowiec obok budynku. To dotyczy wszystkich rodzaji GWC przeponowych i bezprzeponowych - dlaczego?
Najczęściej "sufit" GWC jest na wys. tzw wylewki na gruncie. Ta wylewka często jest powyżej stanu "0" terenu przy budynku. Pozioma rura zasilająca GWC (z czerpni) jest powyżej tego stanu "0" terenu i powinna iść do czerpni. 
U mnie jest blaszane kolano z GWC i pionowy kanał w zewnętrznej ścianie budynku. Czerpnię mam na ścianie na wys. +/- 3m. Budowa GWC w ścianach murów fundamentowych jest bardziej skompliokowana dlatego doradzam żeby budowć żwirowy GWC obok budynku.

----------


## .:Paco:.

> Jakie masz DZ?


3 x 110mb +dojscia do budynku tyle,ze warunki srednie bo piach

----------


## Owczar

To spokojnie do GGWC się nada. Ale daj za reku i odpuść grzanie powietrza zimą.
Latem schlodzisz powietrze do 14-15 stopni i jednocześnie obniżysz wilgotność bezwzględną. Będzie lepiej niż nic, ale cudów się nie spodziewaj.

----------


## .:Paco:.

> To spokojnie do GGWC się nada. Ale daj za reku i odpuść grzanie powietrza zimą.
> Latem schlodzisz powietrze do 14-15 stopni i jednocześnie obniżysz wilgotność bezwzględną. Będzie lepiej niż nic, ale cudów się nie spodziewaj.


Ja mam dom koło Otwocka takze sam piach (bo widze,że jestes w Wawy jak ja). Taki włąsnie jest zamysł aby tylko schladzac powietrze, zimy sa teraz coraz slabsze to i grzalka pewnie bedzie rzadko się załaczac. Niemniej mam dobrze zaizolowany dom, sosny na dzialce (las) takze jesli mi schlodzi powietrze ponizej 20C to super - w ostatnie wakacje (2019) jak na zewnazt bylo ok 35C to w domu mialem mile 21C - tyle,ze bez reku bo jeszcze byla budowa. Takze takie powietrze ponizej 20C powinno pozwolic mi na to aby w wakacje w domu nie bylo zagrzania...tzn utrzymac temperature niz ja podnosic bo GWC nie schlodzi domu ale wazne aby utrzymac "chlod z nocy"

----------


## ravbc

Zasadnicza kwestia dla utrzymania niskiej temperatury w domu, to (poza minimalizacją zysków słonecznych) ograniczenie niekontrolowanej wentylacji, albo bardziej po ludzku: zamykanie w upały wszystkich drzwi i okien. Pytanie więc, czy wytrzymasz by w upały nie wychodzić na taras, albo co najmniej będziesz pilnował zamykania za sobą drzwi? Bez tego wilgotność wewnątrz wzrośnie poza granice komfortu i bez "prawdziwej" klimy (która tą wilgotność umie realnie obniżyć) będzie bardzo ciężko wrócić do znośnych warunków...

----------


## .:Paco:.

> Zasadnicza kwestia dla utrzymania niskiej temperatury w domu, to (poza minimalizacją zysków słonecznych) ograniczenie niekontrolowanej wentylacji, albo bardziej po ludzku: zamykanie w upały wszystkich drzwi i okien. Pytanie więc, czy wytrzymasz by w upały nie wychodzić na taras, albo co najmniej będziesz pilnował zamykania za sobą drzwi? Bez tego wilgotność wewnątrz wzrośnie poza granice komfortu i bez "prawdziwej" klimy (która tą wilgotność umie realnie obniżyć) będzie bardzo ciężko wrócić do znośnych warunków...


licze sie z tym ale jak wspominalem mam tez drzewa co daja cien niemniej juz odebnie w domu co mieszkamy w upalne dni mamy wszystkie okna i drzwi zamkniete i tylko otwieramy na noc takze juz taki rytm mamy---ale ogolnie sluszne zalozenie...neimniej bez GWC co bym nie zrobil bedzie gorace powietrze naplywalo...klimy zona nie chciala a i nawet firma co u mnie byla mowila,ze szkoda kasy zobaczymy....

----------


## Nanofox1

Do tej pory myślałem, że mam idealne warunki na żwirowca (wilgotna glina), ale daliście mi do myślenia sugestiami, że glina= ryzyko brzydkich zapachów. Z uwzględnieniem tego, że musiałbym 35m3 żwiru wypłukać, z ciężkim sercem moje myśli zaczynają odchodzić od żwirowca - w tej sytuacji pójdę w stronę glikolowego. Jak wcześniej pisałem mam przygotowana linie wodociągowa (do działki dla dziecka/dzieci) ok 2x85m fi40 (oczywiscie na końcu będą złączone w zamknięty obieg  :smile:  ) zakopana na głębokości ok 120cm. Bedzie potrzebna na cele wodociągowe pewnie dopiero za jakieś 20 lat. Wiem, że cudów nie bedzie, ale już jest, to dlaczego nie wykorzystac  :smile:  uzysk energetyczny z pewnością będzie o wiele większy niż koszt działania pompki CO.
Zasugerowano, że skoro tymi rurkami w przyszłości ma lecieć wodą pitna, to bezpiecznym rozwiązaniem będzie zalanie ich alkoholem izopropylowym, a pozniej wypłukać wodą i przepłukać wodą z chlorem i będą się nadawały do transportowania wody pitnej - czy ktoś to może potwierdzić?

I druga kwestia  w tych rurkach + w domu (bo rurki bylyby doprowadzone na strych do chłodnicy na strychu przed reku) będzie conajmniej 160l (czyli koszt ponad 1600zl). Czysty alkohol izopropylowy zamarza w temperaturze -89* czy w związku z tym mogę zrobić jakiś tańszy roztwór?

----------


## adam_mk

Bimbru nalej  :Lol: 
Spożywczy jest a zrobi to samo co izopropanol.
No i potem da się go ponownie wykorzystać.
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## ravbc

> Czysty alkohol izopropylowy zamarza w temperaturze -89* czy w związku z tym mogę zrobić jakiś tańszy roztwór?


Robisz wymiennik woda-powietrze, czyli czynnikiem o gigantycznym cieple właściwym i jeszcze większym cieple przemiany fazowej, chcesz grzać czynnik o mikroskopijnej (w porównaniu do wody) pojemności cieplnej. Jeśli zapewnisz stały przepływ przez ten wymiennik, to praktycznie mógłbyś to puścić na czystej wodzie. Bardziej niż temperaturą zamarzania, przejmowałbym się powstrzymaniem mikro-życia w tych rurach...

----------


## Nanofox1

A jak bedzie np awaria pompki CO? Rozsadzi chłodnice jak będzie przez nią przelatywać powietrze o minusowej temp...
A dlaczego miałoby tam powstawać życie? Przecież to będzie hermetyczny układ. A nawet jakby jakimś cudem to przecież mówi się, że glikolowy to jedyny higieniczny GWC, bo powietrze nie ma bezpośredniego kontaktu z nośnikiem energii (w tym przypadku np z bimbrem  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## ravbc

> A jak bedzie np awaria pompki CO? Rozsadzi chłodnice jak będzie przez nią przelatywać powietrze o minusowej temp...


Dlatego napisałem: "Jeśli zapewnisz stały przepływ przez ten wymiennik"




> A dlaczego miałoby tam powstawać życie? Przecież to będzie hermetyczny układ.


A sterylny też będzie?




> A nawet jakby jakimś cudem to przecież mówi się, że glikolowy to jedyny higieniczny GWC, bo powietrze nie ma bezpośredniego kontaktu z nośnikiem energii (w tym przypadku np z bimbrem


No i będzie higienicznie - do czasu aż rury zarosną od środka, szlag trafi pompę i się w mrozy wymiennik "odhigieniczni".  :wink: 

PS. Dodatek alkoholu dość dobrze rozwiązuje wszystkie problemy na raz.

----------


## Nanofox1

Ciężko będzie nam dojść do tego, czy będzie się rozwijało życie w glikolowym (zalanym wodą), bo ktoś musiałby się podzielić doświadczeniami, a wątpię żeby ktoś tak ryzykował i zalał wodą. 

Ale zalanie wodą zaproponowałeś sam  :big grin:  tylko stawiając mi warunek niemożliwy do spełnienia: zapewnienie, że w mrozy będzie ciągły przepływ - JAK?  :big grin:  
Każde urządzenie się może zepsuć. A jak padnie o 5 nad ranem w mróz? Pewnie po kwadransie obudzi mnie huk dobiegający z chłodnicy  :smile:  wg mnie to bardzo zły pomysł. Jak dla mnie woda odpada. Musi być coś taniego, co nie zamarza (i przy okazji nie dopuści do EWENTUALNEGO rozwoju życia  :smile:

----------


## ravbc

Bez nerw, nie proponowałem zalania wodą - sugerowałem jedynie, że zamarzanie jest dość nieistotnym parametrem w przypadku wentylacji. Nawet w dolnych źródłach pomp ciepła nie używa się czynników o progu zamarzania poniżej -30. A wymienniki freonowe mają zupełnie inną moc niż powietrzne...

PS. A ten warunek spełnić dość łatwo, choć nie wprost: jak padnie przepływ, to wentylacja stop (albo grzałka start) i już.  :wink:

----------


## Nanofox1

Luz  :big grin:  a zdradzisz jak to zrobić?  :smile:  to musi być jakiś skomplikowany układ, bo chyba nie wystarczy jakiś miernik przepływu+sterownik zamykający/rozłączający obwód elektryczny, bo będzie załączał grzałkę/wyłączał reku za każdym razem jak na zewnątrz będzie temperatura w przedziale od 0* do powiedzmy 25*, bo przy takich temperaturach pompka glikolowca będzie się sama wyłączać przecież...

Jakiś elektroniczny czujnik temperatury w rurce chłodnicy + sterownik ustawiony tak, aby po spadku temperatury do powiedzmy 2 stopni rozłączał lub zamykał obwód?

----------


## ravbc

Interesują Cię temperatury poniżej zera, więc "połącz szeregowo" termometr i czujnik przepływu. Nawet na gotowcach nie wyjdzie majątek za takie sterowanie...  :wink:

----------


## LukaszP66

A czy to nie wystarczająca sugestia, że belka to nie jest rozwiązanie dla domu? 
 Adam wie co mówi ,kontaktowałem się z firmą Loximide z Warszawy ,potwierdzili skuteczność belek także w zastosowaniach domowych wykorzystując dolne żródło z pompy ciepła ,sugerowali tylko stworzenie możliwości regulacji temp solanki ze względu na punkt rosy .Tu muszę coś wykombinować ,na myśl przychodzi mi zawór atm na głównym rozdzielaczu dolnego żródła .Koszty nie zabijają także myślę że skończy się realizacji pomysłu.

----------


## adam_mk

Przecież są specjalizowane czujniki punktu rosy dla belek!
NIC na łebek nie kapie!
To dopracowany system...

\Adam M

----------


## Nanofox1

> Interesują Cię temperatury poniżej zera, więc "połącz szeregowo" termometr i czujnik przepływu. Nawet na gotowcach nie wyjdzie majątek za takie sterowanie...


Aaa, czujnik temperatury zewnętrznej (jak poniżej zera) + szeregowo czujnik przepływu w obiegu glikolowca (jak brak) = reku stop / grzałka start. No jest to do zrobienia  :smile:  od czasu do czasu w mrozy można wyłączyć pompkę obiegową glikolowca, żeby sprawdzić, czy zabezpieczenie działa (czy reku faktycznie samo się wyłączy /grzałka się załączy.

Chociaż nie wiem czy reku stop byłoby w tej sytuacji bezpiecznym rozwiązaniem. Jak w 30* mrozy padnie pompka  glikolowca i reku się wyłączy np o północy, to przez kilkumetrowy kanał fi200 od czerpni może grawitacyjnie podejść mróz do chłodnicy (?) i do rana zrobić swoje. Bezpieczniejsza wydaje się opcja z grzałka, chociaż i tu może być ten sam problem jak w ciężki mróz nikogo nie bedzie w domu, a wyłączą prąd  :smile:  UPS?  :smile:  już 1 będę miał do powietrznej pompy ciepła typu MONOBLOK , bo całą instalacje grzejnikowa w domu razem z buforem 500l będę miał zalana woda, nie chce się jeszcze o chłodnice martwić  :smile:  opcja z bimbrem wygrywa + alkohol nie dopuści do ewentualnego powstawania tam jakiegokolwiek życia. Ale skoro za paredziesiat lat przez te rurki ma płynąć wodą pitna to, jak jest jakiekolwiek ryzyko powstawania tam życia, to tylko bimber  :big grin:  bardzo Wam dziękuję

----------


## witek_myslowice

> Do tej pory myślałem, że mam idealne warunki na żwirowca (wilgotna glina), ale daliście mi do myślenia sugestiami, że glina= ryzyko brzydkich zapachów.


Srzadałem kilkanaście tys. dokumentacji budowy Żwirowego GWC z mały ok 1% wyjątkami nikt nie narzekał na "...brzydkie zapachy..."

----------


## witek_myslowice

Z glikolowym to prawda co piszesz, wewnątrz rur z glikolem jest czysto. Trzeba jednak przyjąć, że wymiennik typu woda/powietrze trzeba okresowo czyścić jak klimatyzację samochodową. Jego sprawność jest nie duża bo czas kontaktu powietrza z nim jest w ułamkach sekundy. 
Gdyby podbnie jak w splicie temp. lamli wymiennika była na poziomie minusowym do max 0C to te ułamki sekund wystarczą. 
Jednak temp gruntu rodzimego w którym zakopana jest rura to ok latem +10C do w sierpniu nawet +12C. To za dużo żeby schłodzić powietrze na wylocie o 10-15C np 35 do 20C. Żwirowy to potrafi.

Do kosztów budowy glikolowego mało Inwestorów dolicza rekultywacja terenu po wykonanych wykopach do stanu pierwotnego.

----------


## Antyspam

> Jednak temp gruntu rodzimego w którym zakopana jest rura to ok latem +10C do w sierpniu nawet +12C. To za dużo żeby schłodzić powietrze na wylocie o 10-15C np 35 do 20C. Żwirowy to potrafi.


Czasem się udaje

----------


## witek_myslowice

> Czasem się udaje


Wygląda obiecująco - gratuluję. Jednak jedna jaskółka wiosy nie czyni. Chętnie bym to zobaczył - wtedy zmienię moje zdanie na ten temat.

Jeżeli potrafi czyścić *bezobsługowo* z SMOGU i alergenów - no to szacunek dla tego typu GWC

----------


## Nanofox1

Witajcie w to duszne niedzielne popołudnie  :smile: 
W tym tygodniu kończymy ze szwagrem kostkę wokół domu (też tymi ręcami  :big grin:  ) i wjeżdża kopara, żeby nareszcie wyplantować ogródek. Czyli ostatni dzwonek na zakopanie rurek do GWC wodnego, który już w połowie mam zrobiony. Tylko zastanawiam się, na jakiej głębokości je zakopać: na -1,6m ppt CZYLI ZIELONA LINIA  (tak jak już są zakopane stare rurki CZYLI NIEBIESKA LINIA) , czy może głębiej , na -2,5m ppt CZYLI CZERWONA LINIA, bo na tej głębokości rurka będzie już w wodzie.

Chodzi o to, czy dla pompki będzie to jakakolwiek różnica, że woda będzie płynęła taką niby "sinusoidą" ?
Rurki, które już leżą i tak są zakopane pochyło, na tych 50m niebieskiej linii jest aż 2m spadku... . 

Na tym 50m odcinku bliżej domu wrzucę 2 rury wodociągowe fi40 (bo 1 z nich za paredziesiąt lat może posłużyć jako rura wodociągowa do domu dziecka).

Schemat:

----------


## ravbc

> Chodzi o to, czy dla pompki będzie to jakakolwiek różnica, że woda będzie płynęła taką niby "sinusoidą"


W obiegu zamkniętym różnica wysokości między fragmentami rurociągu nie ma znaczenia.

----------


## Nanofox1

Super, dziękuję, to 2 linie fi40 po 50m wylądują głębiej, tj. na głębokości -2,5m (żeby były w wodzie).

I teraz mam kolejną zagwozdkę - czy lepiej od razu te 2 nowe (czerwone) linie fi40 po 50m (które będą w wodzie na gł. -2,5m) połączyć ze starymi (niebieskimi) liniami fi40 po 50m (leżącymi zaraz przy sobie :/ i to jeszcze przy rurze kanalizacyjnej na gł. -1,6m)? Czy może lepiej zapomnieć poki co o tych płytkich niebieskich liniach (co są na kupie z kanaliza) i korzystac tylko z tych głębokich (w szerokich odstępach) , co będą bliżej domu?

Pomijam to, że jak połączę nowe linie że starymi, to wejdzie więcej roztworu + będzie potrzebna mocniejszą pompka + więcej prądu będzie potrzebne. Ale co z efektami? Warto wykorzystac stary odcinek? Czy może uzysk będzie znacznie osłabiony przez to, że wszystko tam jest na kupie... Jak chodzi o rurę kanalizacyjna, to w zimie to pewnie ekstra ciepełko, ale w lecie być może będzie ogrzewać to, co się uda schłodzić na głębszym nowym odcinku?

----------


## MatiC2

Witam
Ja przychodzę z pytaniem o objętość złoża dla GWC żwirowego, dla domu 140m2 i wymianie 200m3 (oczywiście nie ciągle, to wartość powyżej średniej). czy 36m3 żwiry wystarczy? Myślę zrobić bardzo płaskie GWC  tzn o grubości 0,5m i objętości 36m3, czyli wychodzi mi żwirowiec 8x9x0,5. Oczywiście będzie on dzielony na pół (4x9x0,5) i pracował w systemie 12/12.

----------


## gali20

Hej, trochę się naczytałem o GWC wodnym, nawet telefonicznie rozmawiałem z naszym specem Adamem ale nadal nie potrawie sobie wyobrazić jak wygląda taki GWC w studni? Macie gdzieś jakiś schemat jak to wygląda?

----------


## Owczar

Pytanie zasadnicze, jakiej studni?

----------


## gali20

Klasyczna studnia z kręgów betonowych 
nie bardzo widzę w jaki sposób jest pobieranie powietrze z niej do czerpni?

----------


## Owczar

Instalujesz chłodnicę w wentylacji i zasilasz ją wodą ze studni - pobór jak najgłębiej, a zrzut wysoko.Ale zimą może być problem z zamarzaniem, więc musiałbyś dać ewentualnie wymiennik w studni i kręcić w obiegu glikol.

----------


## gali20

ok dzieki, wyobrażałem sobie coś takiego jak czerpnia powietrza nad lustrem wody i od góry zraszanie a tu coś w stylu glikolowego gwc z chłodnicą na czerpni

----------


## peterradzisz

W sumie zanim się rozgadam mam pytanie - jakie robicie przejścia przez ścianę tj. zwykle 200mm, dziura z 250mm?
Stal nierdzewna+Kauczuk czy po prostu rura stalowa czy PCV?
Dalej szła by od razu przepustnica z siłownikiem - na ile to przetrwa/jak zabezpieczyć pod poziomem gruntu?




> Mam pytanie praktyczne, czy w podwójnym żwirowcu (2 złoża 5m x 5m x 0,7m) kanał od czerpni fi 200 moge po paru metrach rozdzielic na 2 rury (rozprowadzające powietrze) fi 160 ułożone nad sobą (gęsto ponawiercane i zabezpieczone jakąś siatka) w taki sposób:
> -góra złoża-
> 13cm
> Rura fi 160
> 15cm
> Rura fi160
> 10 cm
> -Dno złoża-
> 
> I rury odbierające analogicznie łączyłyby się w główna fi200. Rozprowadzenie powietrza będzie dobre?  Przepływ przez złoże tez będzie równomierny? Czy lepiej tradycyjny sposób u samej góry 1 rura rozprowadzajaca fi200 i pod nią wpięta masa 50-centymetrowych żółtych rur drenarskich fi100?





> Zgadza się, wizja zaadaptowana z posta Pana Adama:


Jestem na temacie GWC teraz i kombinuję czy wybulić pewnie ok 9-10k z montażem na grzebieniowy (ale może być za mały i tak) i nie przejmować się czy zaprojektować na bazie innych i myślę, że usprawniony GWC żwirowy(pół grzebieniowy) powinien być dla mnie najlepszy - mamy spad terenu i rura wkoło domu byłaby trudna do dobrego odwodnienia w rurowym i wcale mnie to rozwiązanie nawet nie przekonuje. 
Wracając - wygląda na to, że żwirowy musi mieć odpowiednią (nie za dużą nie za małą) szerokość - w poradniku do zrobienia samemu 2,5m - bo albo opory powietrza będą coraz większe, albo mało energii odbierze. U mnie może 5-6m dł x3-4m szer by się wcisnęło a czy zasili to 2 mieszkania ok 150mkw to już nie wiem. 

Grzebieniowy z tego co widzę po schematach idzie dużymi rurami w małe (kilka 100mm z 200mm?Niestety chyba to tajemnica za $) i na prawie całej szerokości. Wydaje mi się to średnio potrzebne - na chłopski rozum połowa czy 1/3 długości tego grzebienia by zupełnie wystarczyła skoro i żwirowy działa. 

Dalej - jakby się uprzeć to rura doprowadzająca powietrze mogłaby iść przez środek, a rura zasilająca reku rozdzielać się przed GWC na dwie rury 200 po bokach od których by szły z 2-3 kolejne 100mm z dziurkami po 30-50cm w żwir. 
Nie wiem czy te małe mogłyby być drenarskie czy to raczej zdrowo nie wyjdzie.


https://postimg.cc/9wtfH7pJ

Jak po kilku latach zachowują się rury PCV i GWC u osób które nie kupiły "drogich lepszych" rurek do żwirowego?

Tak krócej, idąc od budynku: 
1) dać kilka m tej wspaniałej z jonami srebra -> przejść w zwykłą PCV -> trójniki 200 do 160 lub 100mm 3 -> a) wspaniałe z jonami 160mm lub 100mm albo b) rura drenarska bo ma dziurki albo c) PCV z nawierconymi dziurkami
 lub
2) dać kilka m tej wspaniałej z jonami srebra -> przejść w PCV -> trójnik 200 na 2x160mm (czyli dwie rury po dwóch stronach do wejścia)-> PCV 160 -> te same opcje a)b)c jak poprzednio - tak jak na obrazku o ile się załączył.

Kolejne - jeżeli by w sumie dalej iść w "hybrydę" to czemu nie wydłużyć rury (PCV, ta droga czy jeszcze co tam polecacie) jak to możliwe od dopływu powietrza tak jak w rurowym i np dać jej 20m, zaizolować styropianem od góry, (nie zapomnieć o skroplinach) i wtedy żwir miałby bardziej funkcję oczyszczania niż utrzymywania temperatury a wydajność całego układu powinna się podnieść?

Jak nad tym myślę, to też rura wdmuchująca powietrze mogłaby być bliżej spodu żwiru lub lekko skierowana w dół i wymuszać cyrkulację w górę.

----------


## Kaizen

> https://postimg.cc/9wtfH7pJ


Wiesz, że GWC miało sens przed epoką rekuperatorów i klimatyzatorów?

----------


## peterradzisz

> Wiesz, że GWC miało sens przed epoką rekuperatorów i klimatyzatorów?


Proszę rozwiń - koszt nagrzewnicy w zimie i działania klimy w lecie nie jest znaczący w stosunku do kosztu GWC?

Widziałem część analiz na forum, ale raczej każda była niepełna tj:
- brany pod uwagę koszt wykonania GWC, ale nie że np klima po 5 latach padnie i trzeba kupić nową ew naprawić
- przeliczane na obecny koszt kwh, a to jest zmienna która chyba idzie niestety do góry, tak jak i ceny urządzeń/robocizny/serwisu
- odciążenie filtru na rekuperatorze
- potencjalnie lepsza wilgotność (?)

----------


## Owczar

Porównanie klimy do GWC to jak porównanie samochodu do roweru. 

GWC da Ci tylko połowiczny, a czasem nawet nie połowiczny komfort. Czy jakikolwiek projektant da Ci gwarancję określonych parametrów przez całe lato? 
Przykładowo max 15 stopni przy wydatku 300m3/h przez prawie całą dobę? Jeśli nie, to zapomnij o komforcie w domu. Chyba że zamkniesz rolety i będziesz siedział w półmroku. 
Oszczędność zimą? Przeliczałeś to sobie? Widziałeś ile wzięła moja centrala w najzimniejszy miesiąc ostatniej zimy? Normalnie 13kWh bez grzałki, a z grzałką 19kWh. Bardzo duża część tej energii z GWC jest potem wyrzucana na zewnątrz, bo centrala po prostu musi mniej odzyskać. 
Odciążenie filtra? Chcesz wpuszczać ten cały syf do GWC? I potem przez ten syf powietrze? W takim powietrzu są także cząstki organiczne i zapraszanie ich do GWC - wysoka wilgotnośc i temperatura to potem idealne warunki do powstania życia. 
Potencjalnie lepsza wilgotność? Jak zimą na wylocie z GWC będziesz miał [email protected]% to w temperaturze 22 będziesz miał 35% - taką wilgotnośc da Ci wymiennik entalpiczny. 

Piszesz o oszczędności. Ale teraz przejdźmy do faktów. 
Na zewnątrz 35 stopni - wewnątrz 25. Temperatura nawiewu niech będzie te 15 stopni. 
Jaką energię będzie pobierała wtedy centrala? 
Ile tej energii schładza dom? Ano tylko to co jest poniżej entalpii w domu. 
Założmy że masz w domu [email protected] - entalpia 50,2kj/kg. 
Nawiew [email protected] entalpia 41,9kJ/kg. 
Różnica 8,3kJ/kg = 2,3Wh/kg. 
300m3*1,2*8,3=2988Wh

To wszystko przy założeniu, że utrzymasz 15 stopni przez całe lato - w co wątpię przy takim wydatku. Wtedy wspolczynnik energii wlozonej do otrzymanej wygląda całkiem spoko. Ale okraszony hałasem z wentylacji, sybyszym zużcyiem centrali, braku mozliwości sterowania temperaturą w pomieszczeniach. Jaki system do minimalizacji zysków słonecznych planujesz? Bo 3kW na cały dom szału nie robi. 

Czy ktokolwiek, kto ma GWC kiedykolwiek go monitorował? Ja mam GGWC, które bierze mały udział w chłodzeniu domu, ale tylko niewielki. 
Dociśnięcie 300m3 powoduje wzrost temperatury nawiewu, co przekłada się też na wyższą wilgotnośc bezwzględną. 
Pionowe dolne źródło 3x80m w tej chwili pod obciążeniem łapie prawie 16 stopni.

----------


## Kaizen

> Proszę rozwiń - koszt nagrzewnicy w zimie i działania klimy w lecie nie jest znaczący w stosunku do kosztu GWC?


Nagrzewnica nie jest potrzebna - a jak już ktoś zamontuje (ja nie mam), to jakaś potrzeba jej użycia jest przez kilka kwadransów w sezonie więc koszt prądu pomijalny.

Klimy GWC nie zastąpi - ani do grzania, ani do chłodzenia.

Przy rekuperatorze z wymiennikiem ERV o dobrej sprawności zyski kWh z GWC na ogrzewaniu i % nawilżania są znikome - bo niewiele podnosi temperaturę nawiewu i większość "zysków" idzie na podniesienie temperatury i wilgotności wyrzutni. Można powiedzieć, że GWC wyręcza w pracy rekuperator.

Odciążenie filtra to raczej wada - ja tam wolę syf (w tym zarodniki pleśni, grzybów) wywalić do kosza razem z filtrem, niż żeby mi to zalegało i stykało się z powietrzem nawiewanym do domu.

Wilgotność - latem GWC dużą wilgotność jeszcze podniesie, więc pogorszy komfort z tego powodu a schłodzi też niewystarczająco.  I tak potrzebna klima - klik

Więc tak czy inaczej za reku i klimę trzeba zapłacić, żeby mieć komfort. kWh wiele GWC nie da - a za koszt jego wykonania masz na pokrycie kosztów tych kWh na kilka pokoleń.

----------


## Owczar

Z ciekawości aż poszukałem publikacji:
https://bibliotekanauki.pl/articles/403251.pdf

Ogromny GWC grzebieniowy 10x30m, a zyski jak kto napłakał. Pewnie gdyby zastosować bypass GWC to można by wycisnąć więcej, ale mimo wszystko nie robi to zupełnie wrażenia.

----------


## peterradzisz

> Czy jakikolwiek projektant da Ci gwarancję określonych parametrów przez całe lato?


Nie byłem u żadnego - ale logicznie myślę i nie oczekuję cudów.




> Przykładowo max 15 stopni przy wydatku 300m3/h przez prawie całą dobę? Jeśli nie, to zapomnij o komforcie w domu. Chyba że zamkniesz rolety i będziesz siedział w półmroku.


Chciałbym mieć też klimę kanałową do reku i tym dochładzać w miarę potrzeb w lecie. Rolety zewnętrzne w planie na pewno od południa i zachodu.




> Oszczędność zimą? Przeliczałeś to sobie? Widziałeś ile wzięła moja centrala w najzimniejszy miesiąc ostatniej zimy? Normalnie 13kWh bez grzałki, a z grzałką 19kWh. Bardzo duża część tej energii z GWC jest potem wyrzucana na zewnątrz, bo centrala po prostu musi mniej odzyskać.


Mała, ale jeżeli system by nie wymagał gazu, prądu, węgla itd dodatkowo urządzenia za 20-50k (pompy ciepła) a jednocześnie był bezobsługowy i bezproblemowy przez 30 lat - to mnie przekonuje.




> Odciążenie filtra? Chcesz wpuszczać ten cały syf do GWC? I potem przez ten syf powietrze? W takim powietrzu są także cząstki organiczne i zapraszanie ich do GWC - wysoka wilgotnośc i temperatura to potem idealne warunki do powstania życia. 
> Potencjalnie lepsza wilgotność? Jak zimą na wylocie z GWC będziesz miał [email protected]% to w temperaturze 22 będziesz miał 35% - taką wilgotnośc da Ci wymiennik entalpiczny.


No ok, ale mówimy o daniu magicznej rury z jonami na czerpni i na wejściu do domu. Po drodze przechodzimy przez żwir.
Pytanie w takim razie jak/czy ktoś czyści te rury w żwirowych co roku?




> Piszesz o oszczędności. Ale teraz przejdźmy do faktów. 
> Na zewnątrz 35 stopni - wewnątrz 25. Temperatura nawiewu niech będzie te 15 stopni. 
> Jaką energię będzie pobierała wtedy centrala? 
> Ile tej energii schładza dom? Ano tylko to co jest poniżej entalpii w domu. 
> Założmy że masz w domu [email protected] - entalpia 50,2kj/kg. 
> Nawiew [email protected] entalpia 41,9kJ/kg. 
> Różnica 8,3kJ/kg = 2,3Wh/kg. 
> 300m3*1,2*8,3=2988Wh
> 
> To wszystko przy założeniu, że utrzymasz 15 stopni przez całe lato - w co wątpię przy takim wydatku. Wtedy wspolczynnik energii wlozonej do otrzymanej wygląda całkiem spoko.


Budynek 40cm cegły ma sporą pojemność cieplną, ostatnio Cmax wewnątrz ok 29C przy 50-60% wilgotności z zewnątrz wychładzał się z 2 dni do 24C, przy siedzeniu przy otwartym balkonie poza godzinami kiedy wali słońce do środka (roleta wewnętrzna odbijająca promienie słoneczne). Ucieszyłbym się gdybym nie musiał mieć otwartego przy 35C upale i nawiew nieco chłodniejszego powietrza. To nie uniemożliwia montażu klimy w takim pomieszczeniu przecież.




> Ale okraszony hałasem z wentylacji, sybyszym zużcyiem centrali, braku mozliwości sterowania temperaturą w pomieszczeniach. Jaki system do minimalizacji zysków słonecznych planujesz? Bo 3kW na cały dom szału nie robi.


Pewnie, ale j.w. i tak - hałas - urządzenie będzie w piwnicy, dlaczego centrala ma się szybciej zużyć? wiatrak?
Brak sterowania - przecież przy zwykłym reku też nie ma. Tak czy siak zostaje montaż klimy - nie neguję tego.
Rolety zewnętrzne na ten moment są planowane. Budynek jest prawie cały docieplony - trzeba będzie to dokończyć w tym roku.

----------


## peterradzisz

> Przy rekuperatorze z wymiennikiem ERV o dobrej sprawności zyski kWh z GWC na ogrzewaniu i % nawilżania są znikome - bo niewiele podnosi temperaturę nawiewu i większość "zysków" idzie na podniesienie temperatury i wilgotności wyrzutni. Można powiedzieć, że GWC wyręcza w pracy rekuperator.
> 
> Odciążenie filtra to raczej wada - ja tam wolę syf (w tym zarodniki pleśni, grzybów) wywalić do kosza razem z filtrem, niż żeby mi to zalegało i stykało się z powietrzem nawiewanym do domu.
> 
> Wilgotność - latem GWC dużą wilgotność jeszcze podniesie, więc pogorszy komfort z tego powodu a schłodzi też niewystarczająco.  I tak potrzebna klima - klik
> 
> Więc tak czy inaczej za reku i klimę trzeba zapłacić, żeby mieć komfort. kWh wiele GWC nie da - a za koszt jego wykonania masz na pokrycie kosztów tych kWh na kilka pokoleń.


Dzięki za link - miałem tego lata klimatyzator przenośny, coś dawał. Poczytam.
Fakt, trudność wykonania (dobrego) i żeby nie było grzyba może być trudne i kosztowne dla przeciętnego zjadacza chleba.
Nie wiem na ile reku z filtrem da radę w zimie przy zasyfionym powietrzu wkoło.

----------


## Owczar

Samo reku z filtrem da niewiele, ale reku z zestawem filtrów przeczyści większość syfu, które się w nim znajduje. Na forum jest o tym sporo. 

Kluczowe pytanie kiedy i czy zwróci się nakład poniesionych środków? Jeśli zimą na wyjściu dostaniesz 0-2 stopnie, a latem 20, to ani to nie schłodzi, ani nie osuszy, ani nie nawilży, a tym bardziej nie przełoży się na duże oszczędności. W większości publikacji o GWC jest analiza ale w przypadku wentylacji bez odzysku, a to robi ogromną różnice w opłacalności inwestycji. Ja bym te środki dołożył do klimatyzacji kanałowej.

----------


## peterradzisz

> Samo reku z filtrem da niewiele, ale reku z zestawem filtrów przeczyści większość syfu, które się w nim znajduje. Na forum jest o tym sporo. 
> 
> Kluczowe pytanie kiedy i czy zwróci się nakład poniesionych środków? Jeśli zimą na wyjściu dostaniesz 0-2 stopnie, a latem 20, to ani to nie schłodzi, ani nie osuszy, ani nie nawilży, a tym bardziej nie przełoży się na duże oszczędności. W większości publikacji o GWC jest analiza ale w przypadku wentylacji bez odzysku, a to robi ogromną różnice w opłacalności inwestycji. Ja bym te środki dołożył do klimatyzacji kanałowej.


Ok wygląda na to że 10k faktycznie można lepiej wykorzystać - lepsze reku, lepsza klima itd. albo mały magazyn energii elektrycznej.

----------


## Ratpaw

> Z ciekawości aż poszukałem publikacji:
> https://bibliotekanauki.pl/articles/403251.pdf
> 
> Ogromny GWC grzebieniowy 10x30m, a zyski jak kto napłakał. Pewnie gdyby zastosować bypass GWC to można by wycisnąć więcej, ale mimo wszystko nie robi to zupełnie wrażenia.





> *Podsumowanie*
> Pomiary temperatury powietrza zewnętrznego i za gruntowym powietrznym wymiennikiem ciepła typu żwirowego zostały przeprowadzone w okresie przejściowym, w którym zalecane jest stosowanie dodatkowej czerpni powietrza zewnętrznego. Jednak liczni inwestorzy nie decydują się na takie rozwiązanie, mając na względzie jakość powietrza (lepsza wilgotność i parametry mikrobiologiczne) opuszczającego złoże żwirowe. W badanym okresie zyski energetyczne przy zastosowaniu wymiennika były znikome, jednak *jak pokazują badania w innych okresach roku GWC są znacznie bardziej efektywne* (Topolańska, 2017)


Kto potrzebuje GWC w okresie przejściowym?

----------


## Owczar

Niestety tej publikacji nie znalazłem  :smile:  ale jak masz link to chętnie poczytam.

----------


## Ratpaw

Kliknąłem na link, który podałeś i zacytowałem podsumowanie. To nie ten plik mi się ściągnął?

----------


## Owczar

Te badania były prowadzone do grudnia. W samym grudniu w pierwszych 8 dniach straty były większe niż zyski. Napisane jest w podsumowaniu, że w pozostałych miesiącach było lepiej, ale tych danych nie znalazłem, a stwierdzenie znacznie bardziej efektywne to mało precyzyjne. Jeśli przez okres do 8 grudnia było źle, to cokolwiek lepiej można nazwać bardziej efektywnym. Szukałem badań z 2017 roku ale nie znalazłem.

----------


## peterradzisz

> Te badania były prowadzone do grudnia. W samym grudniu w pierwszych 8 dniach straty były większe niż zyski. Napisane jest w podsumowaniu, że w pozostałych miesiącach było lepiej, ale tych danych nie znalazłem, a stwierdzenie znacznie bardziej efektywne to mało precyzyjne. Jeśli przez okres do 8 grudnia było źle, to cokolwiek lepiej można nazwać bardziej efektywnym. Szukałem badań z 2017 roku ale nie znalazłem.


W Grudniu mogło być +10 kilka dni  :wink: 
https://meteoprognoza.pl/2018/01/02/...-grudnia-2017/

----------


## Ratpaw

Opinia porównawcza gruntowych powietrznych wymienników ciepła
typu rurowego i płytowego („Provent Geo”)

dr inż. Justyna Topolańska

Białystok, 2019




> *1. Podsumowanie i wnioski szczegółowe*
> W ramach niniejszego opracowania porównano funkcjonowanie dwóch rodzajów gruntowych powietrznych wymienników ciepła: typu rurowego i płytowego. Oba wymienniki zajmują równoważną powierzchnię gruntu (28x12m) i są zlokalizowane obok siebie.
> Stanowisko badawcze zostało zaopatrzone w czujniki temperatury powietrza, zlokalizowane w czerpniach terenowych, w kanałach transportujących powietrze od wymiennika do centrali, w kanałach wentylacyjnych przed centralą oraz w kanałach prowadzących z czerpni dachowych (zapewniających alternatywny pobór powietrza do układów wentylacyjnych). Czujniki drogą radiową przekazują sygnał do rejestratora.
> Wyniki pomiarów prowadzonych między majem a sierpniem 2015r. i między listopadem 2015r. a marcem 2016r. umożliwiły porównanie pracy obu rodzajów GPWC, zarówno w trybie ogrzewania, jak i chłodzenia powietrza. Stwierdzono, że oba wymienniki w znacznym stopniu obniżają temperaturę powietrza w sezonie letnim oraz podwyższają w sezonie zimo-wym. Okresy przejściowe (klimatyczna wiosna i jesień) charakteryzują się zmiennymi warunkami temperaturowymi i w tym czasie często podejmowała pracę czerpnia dachowa, a zyski energii były nieznaczne. Wymiennik rurowy szybciej adaptował się do zmian tempera-tury zewnętrznej, co w okresach przejściowych było zjawiskiem korzystnym, ale w sezonie letnim lub zimowym powodowało obniżenie wydajności wymiennika. Z uwagi na m.in. mniejszy strumień powietrza przepływający przez wymiennik rurowy niż przez wymiennik płytowy, GWC rurowy charakteryzuje się mniejszymi oporami przepływu i w konsekwencji mniejszą mocą wentylatora potrzebną do ich pokonania.
> Ponadto badano również wilgotność powietrza opuszczającego GPWC płytowy. Po-twierdzono, że w okresie zimowym w tym typie wymiennika dochodzi do nawilżania powietrza.
> Na podstawie przeprowadzonych badań doświadczalnych i analizy porównawczej GPWC typu rurowego oraz płytowego można wyciągnąć wnioski szczegółowe, które przed-stawiono poniżej.
> *
> Praca wymienników w trybie ogrzewania powietrza wentylacyjnego*
> Łącznie GPWC płytowy przy pracy w trybie ogrzewania dostarczył 16,35 MWh ciepła, zaś rurowy – 13,5 MWh po odliczeniu energii zużywanej przez wentylator.Zakres energii netto uzyskiwanej za GPWC płytowym przy pracy w trybie ogrzewania to od 0,59 do 7,4 MWh, zaś za GPWC rurowym – od 0,92 do 3,85 MWh.Przy wymienniku płytowym ilość ciepła uzyskiwana w ciągu 1h w odniesieniu do 1m2 powierzchni gruntu wynosi 0,32 do 153,01 Wh/m2, średnio w analizowanym okresie jest to 33,18 Wh/m2.Przy wymienniku rurowym ilość ciepła uzyskiwana w ciągu 1h w odniesieniu do 1m2 gruntu wynosi od 0,18 do 95,86 Wh/m2, średnio w analizowanym okresie jest to 21,87 Wh/m2.Przy wymienniku płytowym ilość ciepła uzyskiwana w ciągu 24h w odniesieniu do 1m2 powierzchni gruntu wynosi od 2,22 do 1919,61 Wh/m2, średnio w analizowanym okresie jest to 413,38 Wh/m2.Przy wymienniku rurowym ilość ciepła uzyskiwana w ciągu 24h w odniesieniu do 1m2 powierzchni gruntu wynosi od 20,4 do 1154,26 Wh/m2, średnio w analizowanym okresie jest to 285,53 Wh/m2.Najniższa temperatura uzyskana za GPWC płytowym przy pracy w trybie ogrzewania to: +4°C, natomiast za GPWC rurowym: +3°C.Najniższa średnia z wartości temperatury uzyskanej za GPWC płytowym przy pracy w trybie ogrzewania to: +4,5°C, natomiast za GPWC rurowym: +4,3°C.Powietrze opuszczające wymiennik płytowy charakteryzuje się małymi wahaniami wilgotności. Łącznie w rozpatrywanym okresie 1 m3 powietrze zaabsorbował 1117,96 g pary wodnej, co stanowi wzrost średnio o 1,45 g/m3 w ciągu godziny. Najmniejszy godziny zysk wilgoci to 0,006403 g/m3, zaś największy – 4,213083 g/m3.
> ...


ps. Nie do wiary jakim g*wnem jest silnik tego forum. Nawet nie chce mi się więcej pisać  :sad:

----------


## Owczar

Te liczby bez pozostałych danych nie mówią nic  :smile: 

Ale te 2 punkty dla chłodzenia i grzania już mówią sporo:

Najniższa temperatura uzyskana za GPWC płytowym przy pracy w trybie ogrzewania to: +4°C, natomiast za GPWC rurowym: +3°C.Najniższa średnia z wartości temperatury uzyskanej za GPWC płytowym przy pracy w trybie ogrzewania to: +4,5°C, natomiast za GPWC rurowym: +4,3°C.

Najwyższa temperatura uzyskana za GPWC płytowym przy pracy w trybie chłodzenia to: +19,8°C, natomiast za GPWC rurowym: +21,6°C.Najwyższa średnia z wartości temperatury uzyskanej za GPWC płytowym przy pracy w trybie chłodzenia to: +17,28°C, natomiast za GPWC rurowym: +20,14°C.



Bez rekuperacji to się zamienia w sensowne liczby, ale z rekuperacją już nie. Teraz trzeba zrobić analizę o ile wzrośnie entalpia powietrza za rekuperatorem dla warunków pracy: 
[email protected] - wywiew [email protected] [email protected] - entalpia 21kj/kg
[email protected] - wywiew [email protected] = 16,[email protected]% 30kj/kg

Przy -20 różnica to 2,5Wh na każdy kg. Wraz ze wzrostem temperatury ta różnica jest jeszcze mniejsza. Liczone dla wymiennika entalpicznego 366/500 i wymiany 200m3/h. Gdyby zmniejszyć przepływ na 100m3 to sprawnośc wymiennika wzrośnie i różnica się zaciera. A ile mamy w roku dni z taką temperaturą?
Ale załóżmy, że mamy 24h -20 stopni. Wymiana 100m3/h. 
120kg*2,5Wh*24=7,2kWh ciepła. 
W moim przypadku - 1,5kWh prądu. Zakładając cały miesiąc takich temperatur - 45kWh oszczędności miesięcznie - czyli jakieś 20zł.

----------


## Kaizen

> dr inż. Justyna Topolańska


Ciekawe, jak to w domu, jak zimą wpada powietrze z zewnątrz to się robi suche jak pieprz a w rurze, w której powietrze zimą jest ogrzewane, zdaniem pani dr zachodzi kondensacja"_Ze względu na brak bezpośredniego kontaktu z gruntem w wymiennikach rurowych w okresie zimowym przeważnie następuje kondensacja wilgoci._ "
Kondensacja teoretycznie może zajść - ale latem, gdy powietrze w rurze schładzamy i osiągnie temperaturę punktu rosy. A nawet jak nie osiągnie, to wilgotność względna wrośnie i taki GWC niewiele poprawi komfort.

Tak czy inaczej rozważanie MWh w oderwaniu od rekuperatora, klimy i komfortu w domu podpiętym do GWC nie ma sensu.

----------


## Ratpaw

Powiem tak: po przeczytaniu całego opracowania nie mam najwyższego zdania o pani dr inż, autorce. Jej wnioski są na poziomie szkoły średniej. Płytowy GWC tylko nawilża - entalpia dla tej pani nie istnieje. Owczar coś policzył, a nie autorka. Wkleiłbym tutaj tę pracę, bo jest w niej sporo wyników pomiarów, ale forum nie pozwala (pewnie załącznik za duży).




> Bez rekuperacji to się zamienia w sensowne liczby, ale z rekuperacją już nie.


A z pompą ciepła?

----------


## Owczar

Z pompą ciepła tym bardziej, bo każdy zysk dzielimy przez COP pompy. Biorąc pod uwagę, że dodatkowo przepuszczam powietrze przez miejsca, do któych nie ma dostępu... Wszędzie piszą o tym jak GWC żwirowe oczyszcza powietrze. No więc jeśli oczyszcza, to gdzie ten syf zostaje? Ano w GWC...

----------


## Ratpaw

> Z pompą ciepła tym bardziej, bo każdy zysk dzielimy przez COP pompy.


Możesz to wyjaśnić, bo nic nie rozumiem? Lepiej dla naszej kieszeni jak do PC wpada -10* czy +5*?


Odnośnie czyszczenia powietrza, jest wiele opracowań z czego GWC żwirowe może oczyszczać. Nie chce mi się ich przytaczać. Ja uważam, że należy zastosować filtry na czerpni, więc nie do mnie argument o zasyfionym GWC.

----------


## Kaizen

> Lepiej dla naszej kieszenie jak do PC wpada -10* czy +5*?


PC chcesz zasilać powietrzem z GWC? To "trochę" inne przepływy. Może do małej pompy do CWU się nada. Tylko ileż mamy takich dni, że te dwie godziny na dobę nie znajdą się z temperaturą powietrza w okolicach +5 czy więcej? Budowa w tym celu GWC nie ma żadnego sensu.

----------


## Owczar

Widziałem i takie opracowanie dzisiaj - twierdzą, że przepuszczenie powietrza do PC przez GWC poprawia efektywnośc o 17% w stosunku rocznym. Ale za dużo danych tam nie było.

----------


## Ratpaw

> PC chcesz zasilać powietrzem z GWC? To "trochę" inne przepływy. Może do małej pompy do CWU się nada. Tylko ileż mamy takich dni, że te dwie godziny na dobę nie znajdą się z temperaturą powietrza w okolicach +5 czy więcej?





> Budowa w tym celu GWC nie ma żadnego sensu.


GWC się nie zepsuje, PC tak. Jak można przesunąć sporą część źródła ciepła w kierunku niezawodnego urządzenia, to czemu nie ma to sensu?

----------


## Ratpaw

> Widziałem i takie opracowanie dzisiaj - twierdzą, że przepuszczenie powietrza do PC przez GWC poprawia efektywnośc o 17% w stosunku rocznym. Ale za dużo danych tam nie było.


Pokażesz to opracowanie?

----------


## Owczar

Nie mogę teraz tego znaleźć. Zobaczę jutro w pobranych na kompie.

----------


## Kaizen

> GWC się nie zepsuje, PC tak. Jak można przesunąć sporą część źródła ciepła w kierunku niezawodnego urządzenia, to czemu nie ma to sensu?


Jaką część? Popatrz na temperatury w dzień - nie często jest na minusie a tym bardziej znacznym (kilka dni w roku). Więc ile ten GWC podniesie temperaturę przez te dwie godziny pracy PC? A trzeba jeszcze sprytne sterowanie do tego, żeby się nie okazało, że wychłodzony GWC wypuszcza zimniejsze powietrze, niż akurat jest na zewnątrz.

Najzimniejszy tydzień od co najmniej 5 lat:



Poza tym ze świecą szukać dnia, żeby temperatura nie była >0*. Pewnie jakieś pojedyncze dni znajdziesz gdzie w najcieplejszym czasie będzie odrobinę poniżej zera.

Ile wtedy korzyści da GWC? Za to GDYBY był w stanie dostarczyć dość ogrzanego powietrza do ogrzewania CO w nocy - to może by i "na siebie zaraobił". Ale nie dostarczy a i podpięcie go do splita to spore wyzwanie.

----------


## Ratpaw

No to nic tylko się cieszyć, bo można dobrze ocieplić dom i jechać na PC, której dane podesłałem, a resztę sezonu, te kilka dni znalezionych ze świecą, grzać grzałką. Tylko czemu ludzie nie kupują pomp ciepła, dających radę tylko -7? Nie wiedzą? No to tu się dowiedzą.  :big grin: 




> Ile wtedy korzyści da GWC? Za to GDYBY był w stanie dostarczyć dość ogrzanego powietrza do ogrzewania CO w nocy - to może by i "na siebie zaraobił". Ale nie dostarczy a i podpięcie go do splita to spore wyzwanie.


A co ma noc do tego? Do pewnych obciążeń daje radę, do reszty nie. Kwestia jego budowy, głównie powierzchni. To się liczy i znajduje punkt  przełamania (biwalencji). I nie do splita, tylko monobloka. Widziałeś tabelkę z poprzedniego wpisu?

----------


## Kaizen

> No to nic tylko się cieszyć, bo można dobrze ocieplić dom i jechać na PC, której dane podesłałem, a resztę sezonu, te kilka dni znalezionych ze świecą, grzać grzałką.


Świetny pomysł... Tak myślałem, jak na niego wpadłem.
https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...-z-zasobnikiem




> Tylko czemu ludzie nie kupują pomp ciepła, dających radę tylko -7? Nie wiedzą? No to tu się dowiedzą.


W powyższym wątku masz wyjaśnione.




> A co ma noc do tego? Do pewnych obciążeń daje radę, do reszty nie.


A no to ma do tego, że noc jest długa i to tania strefa taryf strefowych. I jest wtedy zimno. O ile PC której niektóre parametry podałeś (brak COP i mocy sprężarki w niskich temperaturach i mocy grzałki) prawdopodobnie da radę zagrzać CWU w ciągu względnie ciepłych godzin dnia sporadycznie podpierając się grzałką. Jakby miała jednak grzać CO to nawet w przeciętnym styczniu pewnie by do CO musiała grzać po kilkanaście godzin dziennie grzałką albo i zabrakłoby jej mocy.

----------


## Ratpaw

Przeczytałem. Różnica jest taka że ja mam gwc i o 1/3 mniejsze zapotrzebowanie na ciepło przy podobnej powierzchni.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

GWC z zeolitu.
https://youtu.be/ccZJ93aJ2vI

Dzisiaj przypadkiem trafiłem.
Nie wiem, czy było.
Mozna oglądać z prędkością 1,75 lub x2

Jakby zastosować ten materiał jako filtr przed ręku.
Był tutaj temat o filtrze.
Gdzieś jest.

----------


## Ratpaw

Trzeba popytać ludzi o zeolit, czy czują różnicę w stosunku do np dolomitu itd. Jak zeolit ma filtrować, skoro to kamyczki, które trąc o siebie wytarzają pył, który zatyka pory tych kamyczków. Może to działa a może to nie.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Na filmiku widać, że pyli przy wysypywaniu z worków. Nawet mocno.
Te kanały do wentylacji, puszczają powietrze nad kamieniem. Wątpię, by późniejszy piasek, który je docisnie, wbił je pomiędzy zeolit.
Także powietrze leci nad.
Co do pylenia. Może kiedy nabierze wilgoci ustanie.
Z drugiej strony, co to za materiał, który pyli?
Możliwe także, że to pozostałość po rozdrabnianiu materiału.
Nie miałem tego w ręku, więc nie wiem.

----------


## Ratpaw

> Na filmiku widać, że pyli przy wysypywaniu z worków. Nawet mocno.
> Te kanały do wentylacji, puszczają powietrze nad kamieniem. Wątpię, by późniejszy piasek, który je docisnie, wbił je pomiędzy zeolit.
> Także powietrze leci nad.
> Co do pylenia. Może kiedy nabierze wilgoci ustanie.
> Z drugiej strony, co to za materiał, który pyli?
> Możliwe także, że to pozostałość po rozdrabnianiu materiału.
> Nie miałem tego w ręku, więc nie wiem.


Kruchy i porowaty materiał pyli. Żwirek dla kotów jest zeolitem. Moim zdaniem zeolit nie jest do filtrowania, tylko absorbcji i ew. uzdatniania powietrza w sensie regulacji wilgotności względnej.

----------

